# New to Charting? Join other newbies here!



## bernina

Hi all!

This is my first cycle (started Nov 19) officially charting with Fertility Friend. I thought I'd create a post for those who are new to charting so we can share our charts, get answers to questions, and just give each other support along the way. So far I have found that at the very least it has given me something to focus on while I wait for ovulation.


*My Information*
So far I am on cd 7 of what could be a 28 - 34 day cycle. I had my 2nd miscarriage back in August and my 2 complete cycles since then have been a bit longer than usual. I originally started looking into charting to help determine my luteal phase. I suspect that it has been 10 days or less for these past 2 cycles which could mean I have a luteal phase defect. I'm currently using the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor but am looking for a second way to pinpoint and confirm ovulation.

You can view my chart at this link (also in my signature):
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/bernina


*Charting Basics*
When charting there are several signs that you keep track of each month, the most important being cervical mucus (cm) and basal body temperature (bbt). These may sound like daunting tasks at first (and a bit gross) but they are proven reliable ways to determine if you are truly ovulating and to help identify the best days to do the baby dance (bd).


*Reference Material*
For those new to charting I highly suggest the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler (I picked up a copy at the library). If you prefer to start learning right away, there are some great tutorials over at Fertility Friend. You can sign up for free and look through their FAQs for answers to many common questions.

I purchased a digital basal thermometer at Rite Aid drustore (USA)for around $9. I noticed Walgreens also had their own brand and have heard that Walmart carries one as well. A good thermometer and Fertility Friend are really the only tools you need. 
Some may also wish to use ovulation prediction kits (or ovulation monitors such as Clear Blue) to verify their chart readings.

It's also fun to configure a counter and include it along with a link to your chart in your signature (see mine for example). I really like the counters at www.lilypie.com. Lots of cute themes to choose from plus it's a great way for people to know at a glance what phase in your cycle you are at (you can even get ones that count down to ovulation and then to testing).


Please post a link to your charts and here's wishing us all BFP's very very soon!!!!


----------



## want2Bamommy

I will be learning to chart if :witch: gets me. So this thread will be a good help! Thanks for creating it!!


----------



## bernina

want2Bamommy, here's wishing you a BFP and my you never have to even bother with charting!!!!!


----------



## want2Bamommy

bernina said:


> want2Bamommy, here's wishing you a BFP and my you never have to even bother with charting!!!!!

:thumbup: sounds good to me! lol I'm 15dpo. No signs of :witch: lots of creamy cm. Headaches. Backaches. Insomnia. Major acne. Hoping to get a :bfp: tomorrow.


----------



## magicvw

I'm "old" to charting :haha: but thought I'd pop in here and let you know I'm always around if you need any help with them. 

:hug:


----------



## holly

Hi I started charting about a week ago too! i agree definately gives you something else to think about!! glad someone else is new to this too x


----------



## bernina

want2Bamommy said:


> bernina said:
> 
> 
> want2Bamommy, here's wishing you a BFP and my you never have to even bother with charting!!!!!
> 
> :thumbup: sounds good to me! lol I'm 15dpo. No signs of :witch: lots of creamy cm. Headaches. Backaches. Insomnia. Major acne. Hoping to get a :bfp: tomorrow.Click to expand...

Those sound like some very promising signs!!!!! Lots of baby dust and crazy glue aimed at you right now!!!


----------



## bernina

magicvw said:


> I'm "old" to charting :haha: but thought I'd pop in here and let you know I'm always around if you need any help with them.
> 
> :hug:

A big thank you to Magic!! You helped me so much by answering all of my crazy questions!!!


----------



## magicvw

No question is crazy when it comes to BBT! :hugs:


----------



## Seasidebaby

Hi I'm new to tmTTC and charting as well and agree with you guys... This site has Bern my lifeline whilst waiting to OV (which I a at now on CD10, I've got uncomfortable cramps, backache, severe bloating & creamy CM...so it's BDing time!!). I also agree that magic is the best!... Thanks you've helped me soo much already hun!
I'm glad this newbie thread has been created. 

Who else is TTC after coming off BCP's??? I've had implanon & BCP's so I am still unsure what my cycles are doing, hence not knowing if I am OVing or not!
Sending good luck to everyone!! Xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

I would like to join you please. I am new to charting. I've sorted out my fertility friend membership but at the mo am only charting CM as after visiting 3 chemists am yet to find one that stocks fertility themometers! Pretty useless considering I am in London. I should make it to a big Boots store at the weekend so I will be able to start charting my temp. I think I am out for this month anyway as DH is in hospital and I am due to OV on Saturday. This is my first month TTC as we only agreed to try last Tuesday. The next day DH was taken into hospital. Is anyone using ovulation testing kits? I'm trying to resist as I think I will get obsessive about it and it's so expensive.

Wishing you all lots of luck and :dust: and crazy glue
x


----------



## sillymamaof3

i would like to start charting, so thanks for creating this thread! i had my mirena removed in the beginning of july and just got my period november 9th! so im going to see how this cycle goes... we would really like a boy so it would be nice to pinpoint ovulation. good luck girls and im sure ill have lots of questions for you soon :winkwink:


----------



## bernina

MrsJ08 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I would like to join you please. I am new to charting. I've sorted out my fertility friend membership but at the mo am only charting CM as after visiting 3 chemists am yet to find one that stocks fertility themometers! Pretty useless considering I am in London. I should make it to a big Boots store at the weekend so I will be able to start charting my temp. I think I am out for this month anyway as DH is in hospital and I am due to OV on Saturday. This is my first month TTC as we only agreed to try last Tuesday. The next day DH was taken into hospital. Is anyone using ovulation testing kits? I'm trying to resist as I think I will get obsessive about it and it's so expensive.
> 
> Wishing you all lots of luck and :dust: and crazy glue
> x

Hi Mrs J! Glad to have you along for the crazy ride!! I am currently having a love hate relationship with my digital basal thermometer. I'm thinking for the next cycle I'm going to order an old fashioned mercury glass one online! Where you able to find one at a store near you?

This is my third cycle using the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. I never had any luck with the ovulation testing kits. I only received faint lines and never a true positive test (where the test line is the same or darker than the control line). However with the monitor I have received positive results (called Peak on the monitor) for both cycles. It's too early to tell for this cycle (only on day 11 and usually ovulate late in my cycle). There are lots of great threads on here giving great advice for how to best use ovulation test kits. I have heard that it is best NOT to use first morning urine and to instead use them in the afternoon (trying not to pee or drink too much prior to using so you have concentrated urine). Also you may have to test twice a day as you approach ovulation to catch the LH surge. I didn't learn this until after I had become fed up and stopped using them.

I'm very sorry to hear about your husband and hope he is doing well. 

Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## bernina

sillymamaof3 said:


> i would like to start charting, so thanks for creating this thread! i had my mirena removed in the beginning of july and just got my period november 9th! so im going to see how this cycle goes... we would really like a boy so it would be nice to pinpoint ovulation. good luck girls and im sure ill have lots of questions for you soon :winkwink:

Welcome sillymamaof3!! Glad to have you along.

How is your cycle going so far, are you getting good temperature readings? I set my alarm for 7am every morning and take my temp right away. I found the first few days of doing this I kept waking up tossing and turning starting a few hours before 7am. So I'm not sure how accurate my temps were. Lately I will get one day that seems high and then the next day low. It's a bit discouraging although Fertility Friend says that my temps fluctuate within normal ranges, so I guess that's a good sign. I'm just really hoping that temps along with cervical mucus will help me to verify and pinpoint ovulation. 

Good luck with your charting!!


----------



## Swanny

Hi I'm on CD 1 today so this will be my 3rd cycle since m/c in Sept.

I'm confused about charting though, how do you know from the basal body temperature when you are going to ovulate? Cause I thought it shows when you are ovulating with a temperature increase but ideally I would want to start BDing around a week before OVing just to be sure?


----------



## bernina

Just wanted to check in with everyone and see how the charting is going? 

I've been able to take my temperature at the same time every morning except for 1 day, so I think that's pretty good. It's no fun setting the alarm early on the weekends though, especially with the 4 day weekend we just had here in the US. But it's for a good cause so that keeps me motivated.

I've been using a digital basal thermometer but sometimes I think it's not very accurate. If you look at my chart you'll see it looks like a bunch of jagged peaks! Next cycle I may invest in an old school glass mercury thermometer and test vaginally like magic does. I feel a bit reassured by the fact that the Fertility Friend site indicates that my temp fluctuations are within the normal range.

I'm having a bit of an issue tracking my cervical mucus the past few days. I normally check my cervix position and cervical mucus in the shower every morning. The other day when I was doing that I found a few clots of blood and pink cervical mucus. So basically I'm spotting mid cycle. It's not due to ovulation, temps and fertility monitor show no signs of ovulation and it's much too early for me anyway. My only guess is that because dh and I did the baby dance a few times that I may have either irritated my cervix or the cervical polyp I had removed last month has started to grow back. The whole reason I had it removed was to prevent the confusion of mid cycle bleeding. So I'm a bit frustrated and am of course worrying that something is wrong with my cycle. But I need to relax and realize that the most likely cause is irritation or the polyp. It's so easy to work yourself up when something unexpected happens!

I'd love to hear how everyone is doing and if you're running into any issues or have concerns or questions.

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## bernina

Swanny said:


> Hi I'm on CD 1 today so this will be my 3rd cycle since m/c in Sept.
> 
> I'm confused about charting though, how do you know from the basal body temperature when you are going to ovulate? Cause I thought it shows when you are ovulating with a temperature increase but ideally I would want to start BDing around a week before OVing just to be sure?

Welcome Swanny, glad to have you on board!

I would highly recommend looking for the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility. It does a great job of explaining how taking your temperature AND tracking your cervical mucus can help you to pinpoint ovulation. I put a link to the amazon entry for the book in the very first post of this thread.

Also, check out www.fertilityfriend.com and take a look at their FAQ section (it's totally free to sign up for their basic membership). 

Here is my basic understanding of how it works, but you really need to do temping in conjunction with tracking your cervical mucus so that you can know before you actually ovulate.

Tracking your basal temperature you will notice that the day you ovulate there should be a spike in temp about 0.5 degrees (F). The temp does not really give you enough warning in order to maximize your peak window of fertility. It just confirms that you did ovulate and can tell you what day you did so. 

This is where cervical mucus comes in. As you approach ovulation your cervical mucus (cm for short) will change. Right after your period most women will notice very little mucus, then they go through a stage where there is some cm but it's usually kind of sticky and crumbly. After that it will begin to get a bit thinner and be sort of a lotion consistency (that's the stage I'm at right now on cd 11). After that it will become more watery and get more and more like egg whites and very slippery and there can be a lot of it. This is called fertile quality cervical mucus and as soon as you notice this stuff you want to start doing the baby dance! They say your absolute peak day is your last day of this egg white like mucus. Of course you don't know it's your last day until it's already past, so you want to try to do the baby dance each day the fertile mucus is there. Keeping track of cm on your chart will help you to pinpoint when to do the dance.

I hope this helped and please let us know if there are any other questions. There are so many experienced charters on this board who are eager to help.

Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust!!


----------



## bernina

Oh I just had to share a silly little thing that happened to me over the weekend. 

My 8 year old cousin received a necklace that had a small vial of "fairy dust" attached to it. She went around dumping little bits in everyone's hands. When she gave me my dust I secretly went into the bathroom and rubbed it all over my belly. I pretended that it was baby dust and I figured a little extra luck couldn't hurt. So I walked around with blue glitter on my belly the rest of the day, but it made me laugh and like I said, definitely can't hurt.

Here's wishing some magic fairy dust to us all!!
:dust:


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Bernia

Sorry I've been a bit quiet. I still haven't got around to buying a thermometer I've had a busy weekend so didn't make it to the shop. Yesterday I was helping out at Christmas Fayre. I'm going to go to Boots tomorrow. I've been doing my CM though and I'm a little confused. I'm CD15 of my cycle and thought I OV Friday night or Saturday as I had what looked like EWCM on Saturday morning but this morning (Sunday) when I woke up I had a lot more although haven't had any for the rest of the day. Therefore, I think I might have actually OV last night or first thing this morning. Not entirely sure??? Doesn't really matter in that as DH has just come out of hospital BD is last thing on his mind, so there is no chance of conceiving this month. I've re-read the emails FF sent me about charting but I'm still confused about how many days to expect EWCM before OV. Can anyone help?

I really hope he starts to feel better and we at least have a chance at it next month. I should OV christmas week and I would love to have a September baby. I think all kids love being one of the oldest in the year at school - LOL! I should be calling the doc tomorrow for my blood test results but I might leave it until Tues because I know I will be disappointed if I call and they are not back. I had a letter arrive on Friday about my ultrasound and have an appointment of the 7th Jan. 

I can feel my stress levels about the whole TTC thing starting to rise and know that will only make TTC harder. Aghhhh! I wish I had met my DH in my 20's when I wouldn't have been worrying about my fertility and re-assuring myself I had loads of time

Hope all you ladies are well. 
x


----------



## magicvw

Swanny said:


> Hi I'm on CD 1 today so this will be my 3rd cycle since m/c in Sept.
> 
> I'm confused about charting though, how do you know from the basal body temperature when you are going to ovulate? Cause I thought it shows when you are ovulating with a temperature increase but ideally I would want to start BDing around a week before OVing just to be sure?

Hi Swanny!
Bernina is right - charting your temperature really only shows you that you have indeed ovulated. It's not very useful for predicting when it's going to happen - it's possible that you might get a sharp dip in temps the day before you ovulate, but it's not always the case and plenty of temp dips _don't_ indicate ov. 

You need to examine your CM or do ovulation tests if you want advance warning of when you're going to ovulate. The CM and OPK's tell you "you're going to ovulate soon, get busy" and the temperatures tell you "OK hun you've OV'd ....and relax!"

:D


----------



## Swanny

bernina said:


> Swanny said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm on CD 1 today so this will be my 3rd cycle since m/c in Sept.
> 
> I'm confused about charting though, how do you know from the basal body temperature when you are going to ovulate? Cause I thought it shows when you are ovulating with a temperature increase but ideally I would want to start BDing around a week before OVing just to be sure?
> 
> Welcome Swanny, glad to have you on board!
> 
> I would highly recommend looking for the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility. It does a great job of explaining how taking your temperature AND tracking your cervical mucus can help you to pinpoint ovulation. I put a link to the amazon entry for the book in the very first post of this thread.
> 
> Also, check out www.fertilityfriend.com and take a look at their FAQ section (it's totally free to sign up for their basic membership).
> 
> Here is my basic understanding of how it works, but you really need to do temping in conjunction with tracking your cervical mucus so that you can know before you actually ovulate.
> 
> Tracking your basal temperature you will notice that the day you ovulate there should be a spike in temp about 0.5 degrees (F). The temp does not really give you enough warning in order to maximize your peak window of fertility. It just confirms that you did ovulate and can tell you what day you did so.
> 
> This is where cervical mucus comes in. As you approach ovulation your cervical mucus (cm for short) will change. Right after your period most women will notice very little mucus, then they go through a stage where there is some cm but it's usually kind of sticky and crumbly. After that it will begin to get a bit thinner and be sort of a lotion consistency (that's the stage I'm at right now on cd 11). After that it will become more watery and get more and more like egg whites and very slippery and there can be a lot of it. This is called fertile quality cervical mucus and as soon as you notice this stuff you want to start doing the baby dance! They say your absolute peak day is your last day of this egg white like mucus. Of course you don't know it's your last day until it's already past, so you want to try to do the baby dance each day the fertile mucus is there. Keeping track of cm on your chart will help you to pinpoint when to do the dance.
> 
> I hope this helped and please let us know if there are any other questions. There are so many experienced charters on this board who are eager to help.
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust!!Click to expand...

Thank you so much, this info i really helpful :) I'm going to order my BBT and OPK's tonight. I'll keep you updated as to how I'm getting on and it will be nice to chat to others in the same situation. Good luck everyone :)


----------



## SA Mummy

hi there

i am new to charting too, i havent started to do bbt or cm I have been using fertility friend to track af and bd.

this is our 2nd month of ttc, af reared her ugly head last weekend so i wasnt best pleased. had a strange bleed though, much lighter and much shorter than normal.

im due to start ov next thursday so i think it might be too late this cycle to start doing bbt. we trying to do the bd as often as possible from now so that we increase our chances.

fingers crossed for a bfp end of this month and no need to get to grips with all the other bits of charting.

lots of baby dust to you all.

xxx


----------



## bernina

Welcome SA Mummy! Fertility Friend is a great place to keep track of AF and bd. And since you're in your first few months of trying that's all you might need. I know the first 2 times I got preg I didn't do anything more than track my cycles and count back 14 days from when my next period was due to determine when to do the BD. Now I'm on a mission to make this happen as quickly as possible and needed a way to verify and pinpoint ovulation. It's been 15 mos ttc for us and I'm getting tired of waiting :) Plus charting totally gives me something to focus my energies on during the times when I'm waiting to ovulate, waiting to test, and waiting for AF (a lot of waiting is involved isn't it?!? )

Good luck to you and sending lots of baby dust your way to keep AF away this cycle!!!


----------



## Swanny

Hi Ladies, 

Just wondering how you are all getting on? My BBT arrived yesterday so I took my first temp this morning and have set myself up on fertility friend.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/calendar_module.php?cd=9[/URL]

AF is just starting to leave so I'll probably start BD'ing every other day and then probably every day leading up to OV. 

Think I will start using OPK's from Monday so that will be CD9.

Hope you are all well.

:dust:

x


----------



## bernina

Hi Swanny!

I'm still charting away. Currently on cd 14 and no signs of ovulation yet (Fertility Monitor low, creamy cm, and no temperature spike). That's not surprising though given that I ovulated very late in my cycle the last 2 times (like day 24 or something!). 

The routine I've been using is to set my alarm for the same time each day (even on days when I can sleep in I just go back to sleep after temping), take my temp while still in bed, head to the bathroom and pee on a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor stick, then in the shower I check my cervix position and cervical mucus. I also check the cervical mucus throughout the day when going to the bathroom.

Not sure that I will ovulate this cycle or if I do if it will be a viable egg as I met with a fertility specialist on Monday and was told my uterine lining looks thin and my eggs are smaller than they should be at this point. But I'm going to still keep charting (esp helpful to see if I actually do ovulate) and doing the baby dance in hopes that we'll get a miracle. I also found out I have a heart shaped uterus which could be causing my recurrent miscarriages (not definite though, just could be a factor). So I have lots of new information to digest and hopefully some options to help my hormonal (thin lining, small eggs) and uterine shape problems (potential minor surgery to remove the heart shape).


----------



## bernina

Okay here is my update for cycle day 15. If the big O is going to happen this cycle I think it's approaching! My cervix is high (although this is the least accurate of all the measurements I take, it's such a relative thing!) and I just discovered some watery stretchy cm when I used the bathroom. So I think it's time that dh and I start bd'ing for this cycle!

My Clear Blue Fertility Monitor still reads low, but I noticed on the test stick that the line that indicates estrogen appears to be fading (which means estrogen is increasing).

I don't know why I'm so excited about this, but I am. It's just fun to see everything you read about with charting actually happen to you. I'm also hoping that the b vitamins have helped to lengthen my luteal phase and if I O in the next 5 or so days then it appears that it may have worked.

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## hopefulheart

Hello,

I'm new to this site and to charting so I'd really like to join you all. We've been TTC for about 4 months now. We have had some unexpected situations get in our way which could have something to do with the lack of success so far, but the bulk of that stress is behind us now. Either way it's still early days and hopfeully getting this tracking thing down will help speed up the process!:winkwink:

I'm on CD5 and only just got my digithermometer so started BBT yesterday.
Sending lots of BD to everyone.


----------



## bernina

hopefulheart said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to this site and to charting so I'd really like to join you all. We've been TTC for about 4 months now. We have had some unexpected situations get in our way which could have something to do with the lack of success so far, but the bulk of that stress is behind us now. Either way it's still early days and hopfeully getting this tracking thing down will help speed up the process!:winkwink:
> 
> I'm on CD5 and only just got my digithermometer so started BBT yesterday.
> Sending lots of BD to everyone.

Welcome hopefulheart!!

I think you'll find that charting and temping really helps to pass the time. Since there are only at most like 5 days you can actively TRY for a baby, it's nice to have something to focus on during the other 23 or more days. 

Can't wait to hear how your first cycle of charting goes!!!!


----------



## bernina

Here are my latest upates:

Currently on cycle day 19.

According to my chart and my Clear Blue Fertility Monitor, I should ovulate tomorrow! We did the BD the last 2 days and will of course do again tonight and tomorrow and the next day. 

I can already notice a difference in my stress level this cycle due to charting. Instead of guessing when the monitor would give me the first High reading, I knew when it was approaching by observing the changes in my cervical mucus and just being more intune with my body in general.

I'm a bit discouraged this month though as we saw a fertility specialist and I was told I have a heart shaped uterus and that my lining looked thin and my eggs small. But I think this dr didn't realize that I ovulate late in my cycle and not on day 14 which doctors just love to think is the same day for all women (even though I specifically told him that). So I'm hoping my little eggies got real big (well at least one of them!) and that the lining thickened up, I read it can grow 1-3 mm/day and since my appt was 7 days ago that's a lot of growing! 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all, this is my first cycle of charting properly and I'm finding it so interesting. It actually gets me motivated enough to get up in the morning!

I'm currently on cd12 and am hoping to ov in the next couple of days. Part of me is terrified that I wont ov because as yet I have no way of knowing if I ever have. I'm using opks as well as I'm pretty rubbish with the cm checking. x


----------



## bernina

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi all, this is my first cycle of charting properly and I'm finding it so interesting. It actually gets me motivated enough to get up in the morning!
> 
> I'm currently on cd12 and am hoping to ov in the next couple of days. Part of me is terrified that I wont ov because as yet I have no way of knowing if I ever have. I'm using opks as well as I'm pretty rubbish with the cm checking. x

Welcome to charting Fish&Chips!

I agree, I have felt way more motivated this cycle and also more like I did when first ttc. Almost like some of the naive excitement of ttc is back, before I knew everything that could go wrong. Whatever caused this new feeling I'm not complaining, it sure beats the mild depression, anger, and jealousy I was feeling with the last couple of cycles I'm sure I'll have my dark days again, but for now I'm enjoying just feeling normal again.

How cool, sounds like we will ovulate around the same day and can go through the tww together! 

Believe it not, but after 15 months of trying this is going to be my first official tww. Of course the wait existed before, but I swear I never realized it was 2 weeks! I think before I came to this site and started learning all this useful information I was thinking that I could start testing earlier than two weeks after ovulation :) And to top it off I have a luteal phase on the shorter side and before I started using the clear blue fertility monitor I never realized when i actually ovualted. So that's a long way of saying this will be my first agonizing, analyzing ever temp dip wait and it will be nice not to go through it alone!


----------



## bernina

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi all, this is my first cycle of charting properly and I'm finding it so interesting. It actually gets me motivated enough to get up in the morning!
> 
> I'm currently on cd12 and am hoping to ov in the next couple of days. Part of me is terrified that I wont ov because as yet I have no way of knowing if I ever have. I'm using opks as well as I'm pretty rubbish with the cm checking. x

Oh I wanted to ask you why you feel you're not good at checking your cm? I know every woman is different, but I have found that one of the easier things to keep track of. Although I did get thrown for a bit of a loop today as it appeared that my egg white cm was drying up a day before the big O!! But I just used the loo and to my surprise it was back (well more watery than egg white, but still fertile). There is less of it though, but I'm hoping that it's still enough to keep the swimmers afloat.

If there are any questions you have or problems you're running into let us know and mabye we can find a solution or offer some advice.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Tbh I'm not sure how to do it. I don't have much (or at least I don't think so as I've not really paid much attention before) so I have to do it internally and never seem to be able to get enough to stretch. It'll be nice to have another 2ww buddy! It's such a tough time that it'll be great to have someone to share thoughts etc with.

This is our first month of ttc properly. We've been trying since July but not really timing our bd-ing etc. I always thought you could get pregnant at any time in your cycle!! Whoops! x


----------



## ablacketer

Fish,
try hooking your finger and collecting from the space directly across and slightly behind your cervix, it pools there much like semen does. I found that is the easiest way for me and trying to get mucus from the cervix itself is near impossible. 

bernina,
I noticed the same thing with mine this cycle (only my 2nd charting and mucus checking) I got my positive OPK (for the cheaper ones, check both morning and evening to keep from missing the peak of the surge, they usually come in a pack of 20 that arent any good the next cycle anyway, I start using them day 9) and Oed 48 hours later. I thought maybe I mis-took my temp because my ewcm seemed to go away and was replaced by watery cm. but I got my spike later on.

Hope this helps ladies :)

OH! and my chart is located below my siggy, feel free to stalk it all you like :)


----------



## hibiscus07

I'm new to charting. I charted the last half of last cycle but I am _pretty_ sure it was anovulatory as AF was just light brown spotting, and my temps were similar to this cycle's follicular phase.

I'm happy to see that my BBT is higher in LP than in FP, but I'm concerned that it's so jagged. I looked around through a google search and several sites said it could indicate a progesterone problem. It's not dropped below the coverline at all, though. 

Do you think it looks irregular? Would you be concerned with this pattern?

Thanks, gals!


----------



## ablacketer

youre welcome to compare it to mine. :) it looks similar to me :)


----------



## Swanny

My Ovulation Chart

It's first time charting so no idea what it's supposed to look like.

Seems to be quite up and down....

How is everyone else getting on?

:dust:

x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Ladies

I'm having a bit of a nightmare with my charts! I've not ovulated yet (well, atleast I don't think I have!) and I am always regular @ 29 days. Am I right in thinking that if I don't ovulate today or tomorrow, my lp will be under 10 days and that's a problem??

Any help / advice very much appreciated!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Foxylady. How long have you been ttc for? Just wondering if you have a settled pattern yet. Maybe you are just going to have your af late this month?

Also are you taking your temp at the same time every day? Also are you charting your cm? 

Your temps look a little different this cycle to last.. I'm still too new to charting myself to give you a qualified assessment (!) but I was wondering if there could be reason for this.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just seen that you are on cycle 5. Not sure if it's the same for you but mine were always 29 days but the last 2 have been 34 and 26 days. I've just seen the dr and apparently it's possible that the pill has only just left my system. As well as the change in cycle lengths, I started getting spots and lots of cramps. I took my last pill in June this year. x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Fish&Chips

Yep, cycle #5, although been NTNP for 16 months! I take my temps at 7am every morning. I'm worried that the soy isoflavones I have taken this month have pushed my ov back?! I didn't get them until cd and couldn't wait for the next cycle so did cds 5-9. In October I had cd21 bloods done and they came back as 'fine' according to the dr's receptionist!

I've not been on the pill since early 2008 - no protection since then.

Fingers crossed my temp goes up tomorrow. I chart my cm - but I'm not very good at it. I've definitely not had EWCM in the 2 cycles I've been charting. CM is very watery today, so hopefully ov today!!

Thanks for you help, I appreciate it.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I don't know much about soy isoflavones but I know herbal remedies such as EPO can effect cycle length so I reckon that could be what's causing it. I'll have my FX that your temps rise tomorrow. I hope mine do too, although they could do it any time this week. x


----------



## bernina

Foxy,

Looking at your chart it seems like you should ovulate today or tomorrow, how exciting!! I don't know much about soy isoflavones, so not sure the impact they can have on your cycle. 

Fish & Chips,

It also looks like you could ovulate in the next few days, when will you be taking your opk for today?


----------



## bernina

Hi! Here are my updates for today (cd 21, 3 DPO).

According to Fertility Friend I ovulated on Sunday which was cd 18. Even though I only received my first High reading with my Clear Blue Fertility Monitor on that day and didn't receive my 2 Peak readings until Monday and Tuesday it still listed Sunday as O day. I'm not sure I completely agree with FF's choice, but I posted a question to the board and a few responding saying that it looked like it made the right choice. So that means I'm 3 DPO today and that much further into my 2ww which is at least good news. That also means that my luteal phase may not be as short as I thought, so possibly didn't need the b vitamins to help extend it (although I am continuing to take them in the slim chance they can help my body boost progesterone in my luteal phase). Guess we'll see what my temps look like over the next several days.

The last few days I've definitely felt a change in my body. Breasts are tender, slight backache, bloated, sensations in my abdomen and also noticed a swollen gland on the right side directly above my private parts. I read in the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility that the swollen gland is a secondary sign of ovulation and can tell you what side you ovulated on. So it was cool to see all the signs the book talks about appear on my own body and chart. I know all of this could just be heightened awareness since I'm tracking things so closely, but I don't think I can argue too much with the huge puffy stomach I've had the last 2 days. Hopefully it's an ovulation sign for me!

Feel free to take a look at my chart in my signature.

Oh I also forgot to add that starting yesterday (cd 20, 2 DPO) I've been eating about a cup of fresh pineapple (including the core). I read that it can help with implantation and it's recommended to women after IVF. I figured it couldn't hurt, the only real risk is that you eat too much and make your cm too acidic which is hostile to sperm. But since it's after ovulation I don't think that's a concern. I plan to eat the rest over the next 2 or so days. *EDITED TO ADD: See Magicvw's comment below about the possible risk of eating pineapple. *

I'm also drinking at least a cup (sometimes two) of red raspberry leaf tea each day. I mainly wanted it to help regulate my cycles and perhaps lessen spotting before AF, but I recently read that it too may help balance progesterone so I figured I'd keep that up as well! Are there any supplements or foods that you all eat during the 2ww?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi bernina. That's great news that you ov-ed! Thanks also for your advice about when I should. I did another opk today and still absolutely nothing. Having said that my cm does appear to be watery and I may have had a slight ov pain.. although I'm not too sure. Would you mind having a look at my chart and seeing what you think? I'm wondering if today's temp is a pre-o dip and that hopefully my temps will be much higher tomorrow. x


----------



## magicvw

Go easy on the pineapple ladies:

Reported to be abortifacient (induces the expulsion of an embryo or foetus)

AND

emmenagogue (promotes the menstrual discharge)

from

https://www.e2121.com/food_db/viewherb.php3?viewid=192&setlang=1


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Ladies

Bernina - Thanks for looking at my chart. I got my 1st ever +ve opk tomorrow (only 1st month of using them!) so I'm pretty excited.

I am worried though - probably cos I don't really understand an awful lot about lp etc - but if I ovulate today/tomorrow, that would give me a 9 or 10 day lp (29 day cycle). 

Is that too short? 

Also, my last cycle says I ov'd on cd17 (according to FF) giving me a 12 day lp - I read that lp's very rarely change. So would that mean my cycle may be a day or two longer this time??

Any ideas?

I have some B vits lying around - might take them for the rest of the cycle. I don't seem to get any obvious symptoms for ovulation. It's great that you've got all those symptoms to look out for in future cycles (if you don't get your BFP this time of course):thumbup:

Exciting stuff for you being 3dpo - keep us updated. 

Good luck all


----------



## bernina

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi bernina. That's great news that you ov-ed! Thanks also for your advice about when I should. I did another opk today and still absolutely nothing. Having said that my cm does appear to be watery and I may have had a slight ov pain.. although I'm not too sure. Would you mind having a look at my chart and seeing what you think? I'm wondering if today's temp is a pre-o dip and that hopefully my temps will be much higher tomorrow. x

I overlayed our charts and highlighted the O date it detected for me along with my coverline (mine is purple, yours green). Our charts look really similar so I would say you're definitely getting close to O, in fact it might even happen today for you as I had a very slight temp dip on O day. Definitely do the BD tonight!!!

Chart Overlay:
https://www.smugmug.com/photos/736494964_x9Yc6-M.png


----------



## magicvw

Hiya Foxyloxy!

Yes you're right that your LP is normally the same, so if you ovulate late one month you will probably get AF later. It usually only varies by 1 day (LP). Having said that, a 10 day LP is fine. Less than 10 days is considered problematic (but still doesn't mean you can't get preggers!)


----------



## Fish&Chips

You are a star!! Thank you so much. Am looking forward to seeing your pic x


----------



## magicvw

HI Fish&Chips

I also think you are probably getting close to o. OPK's are notoriously crap and don't work for everyone. What time of day are you testing?
It's quite common for temps to dip the day before ov, and since your previous cycle was 27 days I would hazard a guess that you will ov any day now. xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Magic - that's re-assured me.

I'll be sleeping in a ski suit with the heating on max tonight to make sure my temp goes up tomorrow!!! :haha:


----------



## bernina

magicvw said:


> Go easy on the pineapple ladies:
> 
> Reported to be abortifacient (induces the expulsion of an embryo or foetus)
> 
> AND
> 
> emmenagogue (promotes the menstrual discharge)
> 
> from
> 
> https://www.e2121.com/food_db/viewherb.php3?viewid=192&setlang=1

Thank you for the information Magic! I'm reading up now and doing some more research. Might have to let DH eat the rest of the pineapple after all, he was trying to steal some yesterday and I wouldn't let him eat very much!!


----------



## bernina

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks Magic - that's re-assured me.
> 
> I'll be sleeping in a ski suit with the heating on max tonight to make sure my temp goes up tomorrow!!! :haha:

Hahaha, I LOVE IT!! This morning I felt like I should move around before I took my temp just to make it rise! I of course didn't do that, but man I really wanted to!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks guys! 

magicvw.. I'm testing at around 7pm each evening. I've invested in some clearblue opks which I'll hopefully have more luck with.

FX for a rise in my temps tomorrow!!!! x


----------



## magicvw

Good luck with them! I find OPKs hard. If I do them, I do tonnes, and then count the darkest one as a positive even if it's not technically darker than the control. I do 2 or 3 a day and once caught the surge full on, but most of the time it's more miss than hit! 

Re the pineapple - it just struck me as a bit strange reading that, as when I was in 3rd tri it was all the rage to eat pineapple because it causes contractions > gets the baby out quicker! I just read a load of posts by IVF ladies who swore by it for implantation, but I just think it's wise to exercise caution.


----------



## vermeil

Hello!

I also found that FF was useful in that it gave me something to focus on, and keep me busy. Though when I showed my chart to my fertility specialist, he barely glanced at them, shrugged and said temping simply didn't work for some women so not to bother  I disagree though. Even though my charts were all over the place in terms of temp it still felt productive ha.

fish n chips, are you sure taking your temp in the evening is ok? I've always read it has to be JUST as you wake up in the morning, before you talk, drink liquids or (the worst) get up. Because (and I've noticed this) as soon as you do one of these things your temp changes by as much as 0.2, skewing the results. 

I checked wiki and it says your basal body temp is at rest, typically when sleeping. Hence why it's important to take it after at least 4 hours of sleep; 7 or more is better.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basal_body_temperature

good luck ladies!!


----------



## bernina

Hi vermeil!

I agree, charting totally gives me something to focus (or is it obsess) over during my cycle! 

So frustrating about the doctor, but I'm not surprised. If it's not something they learned about in medical school then they simply don't understand how it could possibly provide any useful information. When we met with the fertility specialist and he did the ultrasound he said my eggs looked small and my lining thin for being on day 12. I told him I don't ovulate on day 14, it's more like day 20 (found out it's really more like day 18 but still) and he just blew me off and didn't take that into account at all. My eggs and lining still had several more days to grow which probably would have put them in the normal size range. I swear I'm tempted to just fudge my cycles when I see doctors just so that tests and ultrasounds are using the correct dates (I won't do that, but I'm tempted!)

I believe the 7pm testing that Fish & Chips was referring to was when she does her ovulation tests, I'm pretty sure she bbt's when she first wakes up. But you are correct, it is supposed to be right when you wake up before you do anything.

Good luck to you as well!!! Sending lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep that's right bernina, but thanks so much for your comment vermeil.. it's always nice to know you ladies are looking out for me! 

magicvw.. I didn't know you could miss the surge just by testing at the wrong time of day.. that's crazy. Maybe they're just not for me then. Either way I'm now not worrying too much about constantly getting negative lines. x


----------



## bernina

Fish & Chips,

I never got a true positive using opk's either. I made a few mistakes when using them though. First I was always using first morning urine and have since learned late afternoon is the best. Second I was cheap and not testing long enough throughout my cycle. Now I'm using the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor and am getting positive results (or Peak in this case). I've even gotten to the point where I can read the sticks without using the monitor. I've been playing a game with myself this cycle, I look at the test stick before I read the monitor display and got them all right this cycle. 

So yeah, don't put too much stock in the opk. I am much too lazy to check several times a day and if it wasn't for the monitor being on sale and covered by my health care account (made it tax free) then I probably wouldn't have purchased it. Now it's just another of my crazy rituals all in the hopes of ttc! My husband truly thinks I'm going crazy, but he does get excited when the meter gives us an olive (the Peak display is a little eyeball shaped thing, I guess supposed to be an egg, but looks much more like an olive to us both!)


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've just been so worried that I'm not ov-ing but I guess i'll soon find out. It's so silly but the excitement of what my temps might do actually wakes me up in the morning sometimes! x


----------



## moochacha

Hi Ladies,

Can i join this thread? I have just started charting (not really well mind you) but i have been waiting for my second cycle to start fresh... waiting for AF 2 days late. Though i started charting my temp at the same time every morning for the last three days.

I am new to charting though having a masters in nursing should help right? Wrong lol though i am sure i will get the hang of it really soon, the science of baby making is something they should have taught us in more details at uni. 

I doubt I am expecting I have tested twice both resulting in BFN which I'm not surprised because DH and I have been preoccupied with staff Christmas party's this month i think we've missed our egg.

We will start seriously TTC when my next cycle starts and I am very excited to about it, it's the waiting for my cycle to start that is frustrating... :wacko:

This is my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29bde4 it's not fanatic but i am planning on improving it. 

:dust: For all! Xx


----------



## magicvw

Fish&Chips said:


> I've just been so worried that I'm not ov-ing but I guess i'll soon find out. It's so silly but the excitement of what my temps might do actually wakes me up in the morning sometimes! x

I would say you probably are ovving ok - I know you haven't yet this cycle, but if you look at your range of temps so far they are mostly in the 97.0 - 97.6 range, but in your last months chart which was probably all post-ov, your temps are 97.6-98.6 - that's a very clear shift in temps.

Say for example you had a perfectly healthy LP of 12 days, then you could be ovving today! FX! :dust:


----------



## magicvw

moochacha said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can i join this thread? I have just started charting (not really well mind you) but i have been waiting for my second cycle to start fresh... waiting for AF 2 days late. Though i started charting my temp at the same time every morning for the last three days.
> 
> I am new to charting though having a masters in nursing should help right? Wrong lol though i am sure i will get the hang of it really soon, the science of baby making is something they should have taught us in more details at uni.
> 
> I doubt I am expecting I have tested twice both resulting in BFN which I'm not surprised because DH and I have been preoccupied with staff Christmas party's this month i think we've missed our egg.
> 
> We will start seriously TTC when my next cycle starts and I am very excited to about it, it's the waiting for my cycle to start that is frustrating... :wacko:
> 
> This is my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29bde4 it's not fanatic but i am planning on improving it.
> 
> :dust: For all! Xx

Hey chick! I'm curious to know why you think you're 2 days late and why you've got a manual ov in FF? You're only 11dpo, so is your LP usually only 9 days? :wacko:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi moochacha. These ladies are so lovely and helpful.. you will love this thread! 

I'm still waiting to ov. Another neg opk and another temp drop. FX for tomorrow! x


----------



## bernina

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi moochacha. These ladies are so lovely and helpful.. you will love this thread!
> 
> I'm still waiting to ov. Another neg opk and another temp drop. FX for tomorrow! x

Hmm... I wonder if you're still a few days out from Ovulation now? Looking at my chart I started a temp dip on cd 12 and didn't ovulate until cd 18. Had a slight uptick in temp the day before ovulation, then a drop on actual ovulation day, and then of course the temp spike the day after.

So guess we'll just have to wait and see what your opk and temps say. This gets frustrating doesn't it (although I still find charting so fascinating!).


----------



## Fish&Chips

I know! I just don't want to wear my dh out and miss the egg. The cycle before my last was 34 days so it could well be a few days. I think I'm getting ov pains though but I've been thinking that for the last 2 days so ummmm.. !! How are you doing today lovely lady? x


----------



## bernina

moochacha said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can i join this thread? I have just started charting (not really well mind you) but i have been waiting for my second cycle to start fresh... waiting for AF 2 days late. Though i started charting my temp at the same time every morning for the last three days.
> 
> I am new to charting though having a masters in nursing should help right? Wrong lol though i am sure i will get the hang of it really soon, the science of baby making is something they should have taught us in more details at uni.
> 
> I doubt I am expecting I have tested twice both resulting in BFN which I'm not surprised because DH and I have been preoccupied with staff Christmas party's this month i think we've missed our egg.
> 
> We will start seriously TTC when my next cycle starts and I am very excited to about it, it's the waiting for my cycle to start that is frustrating... :wacko:
> 
> This is my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29bde4 it's not fanatic but i am planning on improving it.
> 
> :dust: For all! Xx

Welcome Moochacha!!

It's amazing the things they DON'T teach in school isn't it?!?! I've talked to too many doctors who specialize in OB, GYN, and fertility, but yet are completely thrown for a loop when you tell them you don't have a normal 28 day cycle and ovulate on day 14! I can only imagine if I get lucky and get a BFP all the fuss I will cause trying to explain that my due date should really be 4 days later than their silly calendar wheel thing shows.

If this month isn't your BFP then I'm at least wishing that AF shows up real soon so that you can get started charting for the next cycle. Although your'e not out until AF shows up, so there is definitely still hope for you!!!!


----------



## bernina

Fish&Chips said:


> I've just been so worried that I'm not ov-ing but I guess i'll soon find out. It's so silly but the excitement of what my temps might do actually wakes me up in the morning sometimes! x

I did that exact same thing today!! I was so excited to see if my temps continued to rise (4 DPO) that I totally messed myself up. I woke up at 5:30 and normally don't temp until 6:45 at the earliest. But I was so awake and alert and my heart was racing that I think I totally screwed the temp up. It was way higher than the previous day. While I'm glad it went up, I think it probably was a bit exagerated. Hopefully tomorrow I can sleep until my alarm and get a more accurate reading.


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOL! Yep that's exactly what I do!! x


----------



## ARouge

Hi ladies, I just made my chart today. What's strange is that I thought I O'd on November 28 but according to FF I actually O'd on December 1 or that is what is most likely? So I might only be 9 dpo when I thought I was 11 or 12. I know this month isn't going to be very accurate since I started so late but at least this way I'll learn how to do it for if/when AF comes.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi ARouge.. I was the same. I started late last cycle so had a bit of practice in time for this month's cycle. I'm glad I did as I think mine is quite reliable this time. x


----------



## bernina

Fish&Chips said:


> I know! I just don't want to wear my dh out and miss the egg. The cycle before my last was 34 days so it could well be a few days. I think I'm getting ov pains though but I've been thinking that for the last 2 days so ummmm.. !! How are you doing today lovely lady? x

I totally know what you mean. The last 2 cycles I completely wore DH out. It was very stressful on us both and I really tried hard to avoid a repeat this time around. 

Do you normally get egg white cm in your cycles? Looking at your previous charts I didn't see mention of that, but you may not have been recording that previously. 

Do you have extra opk's, could you start testing twice a day since you're so close to ovulation? I just know it's so easy to miss the surge. Has the test line on the opk been getting darker? I know it's not darker than the control, but do you notice it getting a bit stronger each day? I notice that when I use the clear blue monitor sticks. Even today, 4 DPO there was still a faint LH surge line.

I'm doing good although have had severe fatique, dizziness, and a HUGE appetite the last 2 days. I think I may be coming down with a sinus infection although not sure what explains the appetite, it's like I just can't fill myself up. It's so weird but I've noticed that I always seem to get a bit sick and run down right around ovulation! It's frustrating because I want to be at my peak and it seems my body always wants to take that time to run out of steam. :sleep:


----------



## Fish&Chips

An appetite is a good sign. I am keeping everything crossed for you!! xx

I only started monitoring my cm this cycle so I'm not sure if I get egcm. I do know that I don't get much cm but I've never tested the consistency before. I don't think the control line is getting any darker on the opk either. I think I am getting ov pains now though. The last two days have been more a dull ache and tbh I think that's from trying to get some cm!!! lol. This time it's more like a stitch and it's much higher and to the right. FX xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Double post


----------



## moochacha

magicvw said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can i join this thread? I have just started charting (not really well mind you) but i have been waiting for my second cycle to start fresh... waiting for AF 2 days late. Though i started charting my temp at the same time every morning for the last three days.
> 
> I am new to charting though having a masters in nursing should help right? Wrong lol though i am sure i will get the hang of it really soon, the science of baby making is something they should have taught us in more details at uni.
> 
> I doubt I am expecting I have tested twice both resulting in BFN which I'm not surprised because DH and I have been preoccupied with staff Christmas party's this month i think we've missed our egg.
> 
> We will start seriously TTC when my next cycle starts and I am very excited to about it, it's the waiting for my cycle to start that is frustrating... :wacko:
> 
> This is my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29bde4 it's not fanatic but i am planning on improving it.
> 
> :dust: For all! Xx
> 
> Hey chick! I'm curious to know why you think you're 2 days late and why you've got a manual ov in FF? You're only 11dpo, so is your LP usually only 9 days? :wacko:Click to expand...

My normal cycle -

Menstrual Phase 11/11/09 - end day 15/11/09
Follicular Phase (Proliferative phase) 15/11/09 - 24/11/09
Ovulation ROUGHLY because i didn't use an OPK :( would be one to two days after the proliferative phase.
So as a rough note i wanted to put 25/11/09 in FF because i marked it in my iPhone app (femcal which is like FF for iPhones) as having Ovulation symptoms.
At the time i wasn't temping so i can't say if i had a temp spike or not. Which would make my Luteal phase 16 dpo today. I can say the average LP is 14days.

Though having said this I know this is a very stereotypical cycle and not technically individual. I've based my whole cycle on what we were taught at medical school, this is why i want to start charting. In the last 3 months or so my cycle length has averaged between 28-35 days i don't know what changed when i use to be so regular.

I couldn't put all this stuff on FF, I'm horrid and FF when i try to put in info it just goes all nuts and stuff. I really need to spend some time on FF and sort out my chart its a mess and i don't know how to over ride the info already in there. Plus i haven't been dedicated this month with charting on FF :( lol it has a wrong ovulation date it wont let me enter 15 CD in it??? I'm confused. :shrug:...


----------



## moochacha

Woo hooo i changed my Ovulation date on FF, it's looking a little better though i haven't been entering anything in it and i only started temping this week. 

Can't wait for my next cycle so i can chart a whole cycle and not just the end of a cycle.  I might even start using OPK's.


----------



## mom_of_a_son

Hi All,
I'm glad to have found out this site.Currently trying for#2 my first boprn was naturally conceived ,seems like there is going to a little trouble as I am trying since a couple of months.
Moving ahead my Q is regarding temp charting ,I have done that before and it's really difficult to catch the increase in temp.I'm sure I'm doing something wrong.I've more relied on ewcm and OPK .Do you think all3 things should be taken into account or any 2 can work.How do you know u really ovulated?

Thanks


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi girls!
unfortunatly, i havn't read through this entire thread yet, but I have been apart of the Chart Stalkers group for the past 5 months and those ladies rock! I am sure they would love some new faces!

Heres the link if your interested! :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/201823-all-new-chart-stalkers-group-come-stalk-us.html


----------



## Guppy051708

Also If any of you girls are interested, i have created a new thread specifically devoted to symptoms in the 2WW and more importantly symptoms at each DPO. So if you are wondering about the 2WW or are currently in the 2WW this is a great thread to reply, comment, browse, and/or leave your DPO symptoms!

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...tion-symptom-spotting-thread-all-welcome.html


----------



## mysticdeliria

:hi: ladies,

I am also fairly new to charting. I have completed one full chart and am on my second. I too find that it is a great distraction and really gives insight into my cycle. 


I always knew I had very regular 30-31 day cycle but I also assumed that I O'd halfway through. Boy was I surprised when I charted last month and found that I O'd on CD 23. I'd been intensely :sex: on the total wrong days all summer!!! 


It was also interesting to find out that I have a short LP (only 8 days on my first chart!) and to find out that this might be a problem :shock:. I'm on B50 complex this month, let's see if it helps. 





:dust: to all; looking forward to getting to know you girls and learning a lot!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:growlmad: I hate my body.......... new one that works for xmas please Santa!

Bloody temperatures!! Grrr


----------



## bernina

mysticdeliria said:


> :hi: ladies,
> 
> I am also fairly new to charting. I have completed one full chart and am on my second. I too find that it is a great distraction and really gives insight into my cycle.
> 
> 
> I always knew I had very regular 30-31 day cycle but I also assumed that I O'd halfway through. Boy was I surprised when I charted last month and found that I O'd on CD 23. I'd been intensely :sex: on the total wrong days all summer!!!
> 
> 
> It was also interesting to find out that I have a short LP (only 8 days on my first chart!) and to find out that this might be a problem :shock:. I'm on B50 complex this month, let's see if it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dust: to all; looking forward to getting to know you girls and learning a lot!

Welcome!!

You're further into charting than I am. I just started with this cycle, luckily it was on cd 2 so I'll be able to get a complete cycle out of it. 

I was the same as you, I assumed I ovulatd 14 days before my next period was due and since using the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor and charting I have learned that is not always the case for me.

I also discovered that my luteal phase may be on the short side so about a week before this cycle I started taking a balanced B 50 complex. I was also experiencing spotting for about 5 days leading up to my actual AF so I hope it can help with that too. Can't wait to see how it works for both of us!!

Sending loads of baby dust your way!!!


----------



## bernina

foxyloxy28 said:


> :growlmad: I hate my body.......... new one that works for xmas please Santa!
> 
> Bloody temperatures!! Grrr

I feel your pain! :growlmad:

I've had a trying time with my temperatures the last 2 days. I keep waking up before my alarm goes off and by the time I'm "awake" enough to realize I'm no longer sleeping I've already tossed and turned so much that I'm sure I've majorly disturbed my waking temperature. 

Here's hoping tomorrow brings more accurate temperatures for us both!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bernina.. I did the same today! I woke at something like 5am and then realised that I should temp. Again it was low. I temped again about 1 1/2 hours later and it was quite a bit higher but unreliable as I hadn't been asleep long enough. Hey ho.

Foxylady.. What do the other ladies say about your chart? Maybe it's just a late ov this month? x


----------



## mysticdeliria

bernina said:


> mysticdeliria said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies,
> 
> I am also fairly new to charting. I have completed one full chart and am on my second. I too find that it is a great distraction and really gives insight into my cycle.
> 
> 
> I always knew I had very regular 30-31 day cycle but I also assumed that I O'd halfway through. Boy was I surprised when I charted last month and found that I O'd on CD 23. I'd been intensely :sex: on the total wrong days all summer!!!
> 
> 
> It was also interesting to find out that I have a short LP (only 8 days on my first chart!) and to find out that this might be a problem :shock:. I'm on B50 complex this month, let's see if it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dust: to all; looking forward to getting to know you girls and learning a lot!
> 
> Welcome!!
> 
> You're further into charting than I am. I just started with this cycle, luckily it was on cd 2 so I'll be able to get a complete cycle out of it.
> 
> I was the same as you, I assumed I ovulatd 14 days before my next period was due and since using the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor and charting I have learned that is not always the case for me.
> 
> I also discovered that my luteal phase may be on the short side so about a week before this cycle I started taking a balanced B 50 complex. I was also experiencing spotting for about 5 days leading up to my actual AF so I hope it can help with that too. Can't wait to see how it works for both of us!!
> 
> Sending loads of baby dust your way!!!Click to expand...

Bernina, thank you so much for saying that! I feel better knowing that I'm not alone, though I'm sorry to hear about your troubles :hugs:. 

I stalked your chart this morning :coffee:, and saw your temp went down, come on implantation dip! You really hit that egg hard, leading up to ovulation! Lots of sticky glue to you, hopefully this is the one, I'm looking forward to seeing a rise again tomorrow! 

On a different note, today I am 9DPO and my temp is still up, :happydance:! Last month, AF started her visit on this day, so it looks like the B vits may have done some good! I did see a tiny bit of spotting yesterday, so I think I'm gonna hold off on testing for a bit since I'm now not sure when AF is due!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Fish&Chips

Not really had any recent comments on my chart - always open to them though : )


----------



## foxyloxy28

Mystic - your chart is looking great.
Fingers crossed for you.

Bernina - Hoping your temp goes back up tomorrow : )


----------



## kitty_girl

Seasidebaby said:


> Hi I'm new to tmTTC and charting as well and agree with you guys... This site has Bern my lifeline whilst waiting to OV (which I a at now on CD10, I've got uncomfortable cramps, backache, severe bloating & creamy CM...so it's BDing time!!). I also agree that magic is the best!... Thanks you've helped me soo much already hun!
> I'm glad this newbie thread has been created.
> 
> Who else is TTC after coming off BCP's??? I've had implanon & BCP's so I am still unsure what my cycles are doing, hence not knowing if I am OVing or not!
> Sending good luck to everyone!! Xxx

HIya,

Im new to charting too i came off implanon on 30th nov and no af yet, i have no idea where in my cycle i am so hence the charting... yesterday i had a temp of 36.4 and today it was 35.7 and i know my thermometer is working.. any ideas what this means>>>??? i have alse been doing the cheapie ov tests but alas not positive tests yet, but from what ive been reading im not sure how reliable they are. Yesterday i had sticky egg white cm but i dont think i have today... did bd just to be sure :happydance: can anyone shed any light or any advice?

pelting all ttc with nuggets of baby dust xxxx


----------



## mysticdeliria

foxyloxy28 said:


> Mystic - your chart is looking great.
> Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Bernina - Hoping your temp goes back up tomorrow : )

Hi Foxy, thanks for your support! 

I took a look at your chart today, and things are looking up! If this trend continues, I think o may be declared for CD21. You seem to have taken care of :sex: pretty well, so I'll keep my FX for you! Don't stop though, keep trying to catch that egg just in case!!


----------



## mysticdeliria

kitty_girl said:


> Seasidebaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm new to tmTTC and charting as well and agree with you guys... This site has Bern my lifeline whilst waiting to OV (which I a at now on CD10, I've got uncomfortable cramps, backache, severe bloating & creamy CM...so it's BDing time!!). I also agree that magic is the best!... Thanks you've helped me soo much already hun!
> I'm glad this newbie thread has been created.
> 
> Who else is TTC after coming off BCP's??? I've had implanon & BCP's so I am still unsure what my cycles are doing, hence not knowing if I am OVing or not!
> Sending good luck to everyone!! Xxx
> 
> HIya,
> 
> Im new to charting too i came off implanon on 30th nov and no af yet, i have no idea where in my cycle i am so hence the charting... yesterday i had a temp of 36.4 and today it was 35.7 and i know my thermometer is working.. any ideas what this means>>>??? i have alse been doing the cheapie ov tests but alas not positive tests yet, but from what ive been reading im not sure how reliable they are. Yesterday i had sticky egg white cm but i dont think i have today... did bd just to be sure :happydance: can anyone shed any light or any advice?
> 
> pelting all ttc with nuggets of baby dust xxxxClick to expand...

Hi kitty,

That temp. difference does seem strange, I'm not sure what to think of it. Is implanon your BC, if so, you can expect some pretty crazy temps for the first few weeks you are off it, from what I've seen. Are you chartting yet? If not, try www.fertilityfriend.com and set up a free account, it's what most of us around here use. If you do have a chart, can you post it please? You will likely get more help if we can actually see what's going on day to day...we love chartstalking, can you tell? :dust:, and I'm looking forward to seeing your chart!


----------



## bernina

mysticdeliria said:


> Bernina, thank you so much for saying that! I feel better knowing that I'm not alone, though I'm sorry to hear about your troubles :hugs:.
> 
> I stalked your chart this morning :coffee:, and saw your temp went down, come on implantation dip! You really hit that egg hard, leading up to ovulation! Lots of sticky glue to you, hopefully this is the one, I'm looking forward to seeing a rise again tomorrow!
> 
> On a different note, today I am 9DPO and my temp is still up, :happydance:! Last month, AF started her visit on this day, so it looks like the B vits may have done some good! I did see a tiny bit of spotting yesterday, so I think I'm gonna hold off on testing for a bit since I'm now not sure when AF is due!

Hello again!

I was quite surprised to see the temp dip yesterday and wasn't quite sure what to make of it. I also started spotting yesterday. It was pink creamy cm only noticed when wiping, no show on underwear or need for pantyliner. Temp went back up today at 7 dpo but the spotting continues. Was more red this morning when checking cervix and is now back to offwhite/pink creamy cm. Still very little and only when wiping. I have some sort of cramping sensations and also this strange burn/ache under my breasts, kind of where my bra band is. Not really tender breasts, but strong enough that just sitting here I can feel it. Not sure what to make of all this. I'm guessing the spotting is just what I experienced with the last 2 cycles, only difference is that didn't start until 8 dpo, but that's only a 2 day difference. This is my first cycle taking a balanced b complex to help my luteal phase so the breast ache thing could be a result of that, not sure. I just need to take it one day at a time and see what happens next. With my last 2 cycles I spotted for 5 days leading up to AF, could be going on this time.

I just checked your chart for today and it's looking VERY promising!! Go temperature go!!! Can't wait to see how it looks over the next few days. Are you experiencing any symptoms? When do you think you might test? I plan to hold off until Christmas Day if AF doesn't get me first. This spotting thing is just really throwing me for a loop! Looks like yours only lasted one day which is a REAL good sign! Lots of baby dust and sticky glue coming your way!!! :hugs:


----------



## bernina

Hi Kitty!

I don't really have anything to add that mystic didn't already cover but wanted to say WELCOME and I highly recommend Fertility Friend as well. This is my first cycle using it (although I did input the rough data I had from 2 previous cycles) and I am a total addict. It's so very convenient and I actually pull up the mobile version of the site on my phone each morning to record my temperature and ovulation readings.

Baby dust to you!!!


----------



## Swanny

Hi Ladies, 

Here is my chart so far. No positive OPK so far but other OV symptoms such as spot break out, mood swings, tiredness, and cramping. 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Ladies

I'm a bit more cheerful today, now that my temps have risen and I have a suspected Ov on cd19. I'm happy with that! 

Was wondering if it's actually cd21 (although hoping not, as this would give me a short lp as my cycle is normally 29 days). 

Hi Swanny - keep on bding to make sure you don't miss that eggy. Do you normally get +ve OPKs? This was my first month trying them and I only got one +ve one, although it wasn't quite as dark as the control line, but close enough! lol

mystic - keeping everything crossed for you, your chart is fab.

bernina - I'm hoping your symptoms are a good sign and that those temperatures stay up there for the next 9 months! 

fish&chips - how are things with you?


----------



## Swanny

Hi Swanny - keep on bding to make sure you don't miss that eggy. Do you normally get +ve OPKs? This was my first month trying them and I only got one +ve one, although it wasn't quite as dark as the control line, but close enough! lol

I've only ever had a +OPK when I was pregnant. I've been using them for the past 2 months since m/c but this is my first month of temping. I've never had a full positive in fact I get a gradual build up to about a half positive and then it fades out again after about 3 or 4 days to completely nothing. Both months when I have had this half positives I got AF 2 weeks later so that must have been when I OV'd. I got the same again this month.

x


----------



## mysticdeliria

bernina said:


> mysticdeliria said:
> 
> 
> Bernina, thank you so much for saying that! I feel better knowing that I'm not alone, though I'm sorry to hear about your troubles :hugs:.
> 
> I stalked your chart this morning :coffee:, and saw your temp went down, come on implantation dip! You really hit that egg hard, leading up to ovulation! Lots of sticky glue to you, hopefully this is the one, I'm looking forward to seeing a rise again tomorrow!
> 
> On a different note, today I am 9DPO and my temp is still up, :happydance:! Last month, AF started her visit on this day, so it looks like the B vits may have done some good! I did see a tiny bit of spotting yesterday, so I think I'm gonna hold off on testing for a bit since I'm now not sure when AF is due!
> 
> 
> Hello again!
> 
> I was quite surprised to see the temp dip yesterday and wasn't quite sure what to make of it. I also started spotting yesterday. It was pink creamy cm only noticed when wiping, no show on underwear or need for pantyliner. Temp went back up today at 7 dpo but the spotting continues. Was more red this morning when checking cervix and is now back to offwhite/pink creamy cm. Still very little and only when wiping. I have some sort of cramping sensations and also this strange burn/ache under my breasts, kind of where my bra band is. Not really tender breasts, but strong enough that just sitting here I can feel it. Not sure what to make of all this. I'm guessing the spotting is just what I experienced with the last 2 cycles, only difference is that didn't start until 8 dpo, but that's only a 2 day difference. This is my first cycle taking a balanced b complex to help my luteal phase so the breast ache thing could be a result of that, not sure. I just need to take it one day at a time and see what happens next. With my last 2 cycles I spotted for 5 days leading up to AF, could be going on this time.
> 
> I just checked your chart for today and it's looking VERY promising!! Go temperature go!!! Can't wait to see how it looks over the next few days. Are you experiencing any symptoms? When do you think you might test? I plan to hold off until Christmas Day if AF doesn't get me first. This spotting thing is just really throwing me for a loop! Looks like yours only lasted one day which is a REAL good sign! Lots of baby dust and sticky glue coming your way!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Bernina,

I'm glad to see your temp went up yesterday, that's great news! I'm waiting to see what today will hold for you! The spotting could be implantation spotting, I'm not sure exactly how long that should last for. It's a good sign that there's very little of it though.

I'm not much of a symptom spotter, because I'm not sure exactly what to look for. My temp is down quite a bit today, so I think AF may show tomorrow. To answer your question I do have tender breasts and nipples, but I also have this every month from a week before AF. It has been for longer this time, but then I have also had a longer LP, so I don't know what to make of it. I've had some cramping this weekend, different from menstrual cramps, but low and slightly to the left, I don't know what this means either. I have also had to pee a lot more, but then I've also been drinking more water. I really don't FEEL pregnant, so that's why I haven't tested yet, and will continue to hold off at least until the weekend. If AF doesn't show, I don't think I could make it to Christmas, you are really patient!! Sticky glue to you, FX'd!!


----------



## bernina

Swanny said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Here is my chart so far. No positive OPK so far but other OV symptoms such as spot break out, mood swings, tiredness, and cramping.
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Hi Swanny!

Personally I wouldn't put too much stock in OPK's. I used them for a few cycles and never received a true positive. THe line would slowly get darker then taper off, but never was it as dark as the control line. I wasn't using them very well though, used first morning urine and didn't test twice a day as ovulation approached. 

Your chart looks great though and if those temps continue to rise I'd say Fertility Friend made a good choice with ovulation on cd 13. Were you able to BD the days leading up to ovulation?

I'll be keeping an eye on your chart and hoping those temps continue to rise!!!

Baby Dust!


----------



## bernina

mysticdeliria said:


> Hi Bernina,
> 
> I'm glad to see your temp went up yesterday, that's great news! I'm waiting to see what today will hold for you! The spotting could be implantation spotting, I'm not sure exactly how long that should last for. It's a good sign that there's very little of it though.
> 
> I'm not much of a symptom spotter, because I'm not sure exactly what to look for. My temp is down quite a bit today, so I think AF may show tomorrow. To answer your question I do have tender breasts and nipples, but I also have this every month from a week before AF. It has been for longer this time, but then I have also had a longer LP, so I don't know what to make of it. I've had some cramping this weekend, different from menstrual cramps, but low and slightly to the left, I don't know what this means either. I have also had to pee a lot more, but then I've also been drinking more water. I really don't FEEL pregnant, so that's why I haven't tested yet, and will continue to hold off at least until the weekend. If AF doesn't show, I don't think I could make it to Christmas, you are really patient!! Sticky glue to you, FX'd!!

Howdy!

I just checked out your chart for today and while the temp did dip, I don't think it's anything to be too concerned about. Overall your post O temps are looking really good!!! All of the signs you mention could be pregnancy or could be AF, that's what is so frustrating about this 2ww!!!! We're totally in the same boat. 

I see you spotted again today, I find that the most frustrating sign (not sign) of all. My last several cycles have been plagued with spotting, sometimes from my uterus, other times from a cervical polyp (which has since been removed, so at least I know where the blood is coming from this cycle). I spotted the last 2 days and especially last night after DH and I did the BD. It was a deep pink mixed with the little swimmers and quite a large quantity. So far this morning there hasn't been any but I've only used the loo once. 

We're definitely not out until AF shows her ugly little head. 

Fingers crossed that your temp goes back up tomorrow!!!!


----------



## bernina

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm a bit more cheerful today, now that my temps have risen and I have a suspected Ov on cd19. I'm happy with that!
> 
> Was wondering if it's actually cd21 (although hoping not, as this would give me a short lp as my cycle is normally 29 days).
> 
> Hi Swanny - keep on bding to make sure you don't miss that eggy. Do you normally get +ve OPKs? This was my first month trying them and I only got one +ve one, although it wasn't quite as dark as the control line, but close enough! lol
> 
> mystic - keeping everything crossed for you, your chart is fab.
> 
> bernina - I'm hoping your symptoms are a good sign and that those temperatures stay up there for the next 9 months!
> 
> fish&chips - how are things with you?

Hi Foxy!

Just took a peek at your chart and looks like cd 19 was your O day, it fits nicely with the positive opk you received on that day as well. 

You definitely have a good chance with your BD schedule around that time!

How are you feeling, any symptoms that you're noticing (either of impending AF or that BFP!)?


----------



## Swanny

Hi Swanny!

Personally I wouldn't put too much stock in OPK's. I used them for a few cycles and never received a true positive. THe line would slowly get darker then taper off, but never was it as dark as the control line. I wasn't using them very well though, used first morning urine and didn't test twice a day as ovulation approached. 

Your chart looks great though and if those temps continue to rise I'd say Fertility Friend made a good choice with ovulation on cd 13. Were you able to BD the days leading up to ovulation?

I'll be keeping an eye on your chart and hoping those temps continue to rise!!!

Baby Dust![/QUOTE]

Thanks :)

We've BD'd each day last week so on the fertility friend it's classed my chances as high for concieving so long as I OV'd around CD 13. 

I'm so addicted to it now, I can't wait to get to sleep so I can wake up and do temp hahahaha. I hope it rises again tomorrow.


----------



## bernina

Swanny said:


> Hi Swanny!
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> We've BD'd each day last week so on the fertility friend it's classed my chances as high for concieving so long as I OV'd around CD 13.
> 
> I'm so addicted to it now, I can't wait to get to sleep so I can wake up and do temp hahahaha. I hope it rises again tomorrow.

Hello again!

Great job on the BD schedule! :thumbup: I received a high as well from FF, so FX'd for us both!!

I am hopelessly addicted too! I was so excited to temp this morning but was disappointed that I tossed and turned all night long, woke up with chills then hot sweats and just couldn't stay asleep. Must have finally dozed off because when the alarm went off at 7 (my temping time) I about had a heart attack. So who knows if my temp is even accurate. It seems like from about 3 dpo I haven't been able to get a decent night's sleep! Plus my thermometer has totally been acting up. It will shut off in the middle of taking my temp with no warning. I'll definitely get getting a new one for the next cycle!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Foxy! I'm good thanks although totally confused about my chart... I know you can empathise! I think I ov-ed on Friday but I'm not sure as my temps aren't very high. My cm seems to have gone from watery to sticky and although I didn't get any positive opks, Friday's was by far the strongest line I got. Now they are getting fainter. 

Bernina.. your chart is looking REALLY promising!!!! I'm so excited for you! xxx


----------



## bernina

Hi Fish&Chips!! So happy to hear from you! With the site being down off and on over the weekend I felt so lost not being able to check in on everyone!

I wonder if you discard the temps on cd 8, 9, and 11 if it will recognize cd 16 as your ovulation day. You've had 3 raised temps since then so might be worth a try, you can always uncheck the discard box if it doesn't give the expected results. 

I think that your temp trend along with the opk's would make Friday the most likely day. Sounds like we've all had major problems getting proper positives with opk's. Even my Clear Blue Fertility Monitor didn't agree with the ovulation day FF chose for me.

If you did O on Friday you did a good job with the BD schedule!!

I'm going to be eagerly looking at your chart tomorrow morning!!!

Baby dust!!!


----------



## bernina

I posted this on another thread but wanted to also update you guys since so many of us are in the 2ww or getting really close. I so didn't want to be a symptom spotter, but there's not much else to do while I wait! 

------------------
I'm 8 dpo today. I am definitely feeling something, but just not sure what is going on. I've been pregnant twice before. The first was a missed miscarriage that stopped developing around 8 weeks. With that pregnancy I felt lots of abdomen twinges, especially at night when I was in bed, it's like my stomach was jumping or had butterflies. I was so new to this all and wasn't charting or tracking my symptoms so that's all I remember. With my second it was a chemical and I didn't really feel anything at all. 


2, 3 dpo I was crazy hungry, I literally could not eat enough food. Only lasted those 2 days.
3, 4 dpo I was totally exhausted, dizzy, just not like myself. One night I actually felt so tired/dizzy it was like I had been drugged. I also lost my temper with DH and then had a giggling fit later in the evening. Very very unlike me (the giggling, not the loosing my temper). Again, this only lasted 2 days.
6,7 dpo noticed pink spotting mixed with creamy cm. Did BD on 7 dpo and a lot of deep pink colored goo came out afterwards. Had a temp dip on 6 dpo but back up for 7 and 8.
7, 8 dpo and I started to get a dull backache which today is fairly strong. Also feeling abdomen twinges and woke up to major butterlifes in my stomach. Started noticing an electric shock like tingling on my tounge. I have read about the metallic taste some experience so not sure if I have symptom by suggestion but it really feels like I sucked on a penny or licked a 9 volt battery. Never noticed this before.
Things in general:
CM has been pretty scant. When it's there it's creamy and offwhite, but hardly enough to show in my underwear, even when spotting. 
Since ovulation I've been having a hard time getting a restfull nights sleep. I toss and turn and wake up to alternating cold and hot sweats. 
In general my breasts haven't been very sore. I had some mild burning like pain around the bottom of my breasts for a few days, seems to come on stronger in the evening. But they're defintely not sore to the touch. With my first preg they got a lot bigger and hot and just hurt. But I'm not sure how many dpo that started as I didn't keep track.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Bernina. That's a good idea about discarding those temps as I was ill so they are much higher than they should have been. Unfortunately FF still doesn't recognise my ov day but hopefully it will tomorrow. I hope I don't wake up too early with the anticipation! 

I know what you mean about feeling lost without the site! I couldn't believe it was down for so long! Glad we're back speaking now though x


----------



## kitty_girl

welll hellooo again ladies... see below the link for my chart... bear in mind in still getting the hang of it!! do let me know what you think as time goes on... 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b99d8


----------



## foxyloxy28

fish&chips - I agree with bernina on cd16 and that your bd timing was great. Looking forward to stalking your chart over the next few days.

bernina - really interesting reading your symptoms. I'm not a huge symptom spotter as I always think I'm imagining things. Not had any symptoms so far - although my (.)(.) seem to be a lot fuller. So if nothing else, the OH is happy!:rofl:

kitty - hard to get a good idea of how your chart looks at the moment, but will keep my beady eye on it over the coming days. How long are your cycles normally? 

Bed time for me.... no doubt I'll be restless during the night (as every night) in anticipation of temperature taking time!! I swear, when I eventually get my BFP, the thermometer is going out the window! :haha:


----------



## kitty_girl

Crikey i havent had an AF for over 6 months and before were pretty irregular.. darn implanon so its one big guessing game LOL


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks guys. Been feeling nauseous all evening and have just been sick. Do you think it's too early to be a sign if I did ov on Friday? x


----------



## mysticdeliria

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm a bit more cheerful today, now that my temps have risen and I have a suspected Ov on cd19. I'm happy with that!
> 
> Was wondering if it's actually cd21 (although hoping not, as this would give me a short lp as my cycle is normally 29 days).
> 
> Hi Swanny - keep on bding to make sure you don't miss that eggy. Do you normally get +ve OPKs? This was my first month trying them and I only got one +ve one, although it wasn't quite as dark as the control line, but close enough! lol
> 
> mystic - keeping everything crossed for you, your chart is fab.
> 
> bernina - I'm hoping your symptoms are a good sign and that those temperatures stay up there for the next 9 months!
> 
> fish&chips - how are things with you?

Hi Foxy,

You ovulated :thumbup:!! I'm so happy for you! Whether it was CD 19 or 21, at least you can see the rise and know that you BD'd at the right time. Here comes the 2ww, :dust: and glue, I have FX'd for you! 
And thanks for the positive thoughts, but unfortunately, I think I'm out for the month (tomorrow will tell), oh well, I'm going to live vicariously through bernina's chart for awhile :haha:.


----------



## mysticdeliria

bernina said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I just checked out your chart for today and while the temp did dip, I don't think it's anything to be too concerned about. Overall your post O temps are looking really good!!! All of the signs you mention could be pregnancy or could be AF, that's what is so frustrating about this 2ww!!!! We're totally in the same boat.
> 
> I see you spotted again today, I find that the most frustrating sign (not sign) of all. My last several cycles have been plagued with spotting, sometimes from my uterus, other times from a cervical polyp (which has since been removed, so at least I know where the blood is coming from this cycle). I spotted the last 2 days and especially last night after DH and I did the BD. It was a deep pink mixed with the little swimmers and quite a large quantity. So far this morning there hasn't been any but I've only used the loo once.
> 
> We're definitely not out until AF shows her ugly little head.
> 
> Fingers crossed that your temp goes back up tomorrow!!!!

Bernina, you're so sweet, being positive for me!:hugs:

But really I think AF is gonna be here tomorrow. I have been spotting more and more solidly as the day has gone on and when I couple that with this morning's temp. dip everything makes sense. But I am super happy about the longer LP, 3 days extra is more than I could have imagined for my first month on the Bs. I'm actually in the short-normal range now :happydance:!! I think I will try to double the dose from B50 to B100 this cycle and hopefully that will help even more next time. 

Your chart is still looking great, I am optimistic for you Christmas BFP. I'll stalk..er.. I mean...check in with you tomorrow!!


----------



## Swanny

My temp went back down today :( what could this mean? Maybe I haven't actually OV'd yet?

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Swanny, I think it's still too early in your cycle to be a problem. Your temps will probably go up again tomorrow. FX x


----------



## bernina

mysticdeliria said:


> Bernina, you're so sweet, being positive for me!:hugs:
> 
> But really I think AF is gonna be here tomorrow. I have been spotting more and more solidly as the day has gone on and when I couple that with this morning's temp. dip everything makes sense. But I am super happy about the longer LP, 3 days extra is more than I could have imagined for my first month on the Bs. I'm actually in the short-normal range now :happydance:!! I think I will try to double the dose from B50 to B100 this cycle and hopefully that will help even more next time.
> 
> Your chart is still looking great, I am optimistic for you Christmas BFP. I'll stalk..er.. I mean...check in with you tomorrow!!

Howdy!

I wish my chart offered better news this morning but I appear to be following you into the downward temps. Normally I wouldn't let one lower temp concern me, but I had quite a bit more dark pink spotting this morning, enough that I noticed it in the toilet and not just while wiping, there were also a few pieces of tissue/clots in it as well. So together with the temp dip I'm guessing AF is right around the corner. 

I'm a bit disappointed that the b vitamins didn't seem to lengthen my luteal phase, in fact this is my shortest LP since I started keeping track. So I'm a bit confused if I should continue with them next cycle or up the dose to a balanced b100 complex. Oh decisions decisions!

I am so happy to see that your LP has increased by at least 3 days, that is definitely something to celebrate!! :happydance:

And since it appears that we're both going to start AF around the same time, here's looking forward to another month of the great adventure together! :plane: :friends:


----------



## Swanny

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi Swanny, I think it's still too early in your cycle to be a problem. Your temps will probably go up again tomorrow. FX x

I got a positive OPK today so my chart has changed now, that may have something to do with my temp drop. Hopefully in the next few days I will start to see another rise.


----------



## bernina

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks guys. Been feeling nauseous all evening and have just been sick. Do you think it's too early to be a sign if I did ov on Friday? x

Hiya!

I'm eagerly awaiting your temp update for today to see what FF makes of it. 

Not sure what could cause the sick feeling on Monday, I sometimes get a sick feeling right around O time, so maybe that was an indication that you O'd later than you thought? Looks like we'll need a few more days of temps to see what's going on. But just remember you're still in it, so even if O hasn't ocurred yet you're still in the running! Just try to keep doing the BD every other night, that should make sure you're covered.

Baby dust!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bernina

Swanny said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Hi Swanny, I think it's still too early in your cycle to be a problem. Your temps will probably go up again tomorrow. FX x
> 
> I got a positive OPK today so my chart has changed now, that may have something to do with my temp drop. Hopefully in the next few days I will start to see another rise.Click to expand...

Great news Swanny!!! Make sure to do the BD tonight and tomorrow, just to be safe!!! Can't wait to follow your chart as you go through the 2ww!!!!!!!


Baby Dust!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes that is great news Swanny! And thanks Bernina. My temp today was 38 which is way too high so I had to discard it. Unfortunately I'm not feeling well enough yet to bd so if I haven't yet ov-ed it could mean I'm out this month :( Hey ho. I have everything crossed that I did ov and that this bug has just messed with my temps a bit. x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Don't lose hope ladies, think positive - I know it's not always easy. Let's keep an eye on your temps over the next couple of days. 

bernina - do you think your spotting could be implantation bleed, following a possible ID 6dpo? If AF doesn't show tomorrow, then you'll have reached 10dpo which is fine so I've been told. I'll keep everything crossed for you.

fish&chips - I think your bding so far is good. Hope you feel better so you can get in a bit more just to make sure. You bd'd on sunday, so that should cover you for a couple of days. 

Swanny - excellent news don't let your OH outof the bedroom until you've caught that egg! haha


mystic - thanks for the support. I'm sorry to see your temp has dropped again. But until AF shows, there's always hope.

Nothing going on my end..... no symptoms, nothing. Feel quite chirpy this week - that's very unusual!! haha


----------



## bernina

Foxy thanks so much for the post, it made me smile reading your positive thoughts and I definitely needed that today. Been feeling a bit in the dumps with the heavier spotting. I'm getting a mild ache in my abdomen as the day wears on but it feels more and more like AF cramps. I had this with the last few cycles so only time will tell. I'll definitely keep up my chart and see where the temps go tomorrow. Just wanted to thank you for your nice post!

I peeked at your chart and the last 3 days are looking good. I'm beginning to think that no symptoms in the 2ww is a GOOD thing! Less to drive you bonkers thinking about! Keeping my FX's crossed and sending baby dust your way!!!


----------



## mysticdeliria

bernina said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I wish my chart offered better news this morning but I appear to be following you into the downward temps. Normally I wouldn't let one lower temp concern me, but I had quite a bit more dark pink spotting this morning, enough that I noticed it in the toilet and not just while wiping, there were also a few pieces of tissue/clots in it as well. So together with the temp dip I'm guessing AF is right around the corner.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed that the b vitamins didn't seem to lengthen my luteal phase, in fact this is my shortest LP since I started keeping track. So I'm a bit confused if I should continue with them next cycle or up the dose to a balanced b100 complex. Oh decisions decisions!
> 
> I am so happy to see that your LP has increased by at least 3 days, that is definitely something to celebrate!! :happydance:
> 
> And since it appears that we're both going to start AF around the same time, here's looking forward to another month of the great adventure together! :plane: :friends:


OOOH!! Sorry 'bout spreading the bad luck Bernina :shy:! Your temps still look ok, but :witch: still sounds like she's getting you, damn her!!

I'm not sure if we already talked about this, but what dose of the b's are you on, and for how long? I've heard from girls around here that it can take up to 3 months for these to start taking effect. I'm actually really surprised that I got such a difference in my LP in one month. FF thinks it's strange too and has suggested that I've not been temping very accurately and my o might be wrong. I am new to this, so it could be something like that too. I know that what happened on my chart is NOT typical for the first month on b vitamins.

I've decided for sure to go up to B100 this month, I might cut back down to B50 after o but I'll think about that more when I get there. Even with an acceptable length LP, I would still rather have one around 14 days and starting to spot around day 8 is something I'd like to get rid of. I don't think it would be a bad idea for you bump up the dosage either, since you also start spotting hella early. I've heard suggestions that if you can find the time release capsules you'll be better off, especially with the higher dose. Otherwise, it will be too much for your system at once and you will just pee it all out making it a waste. 

I've also heard GREAT things about preseed, I'm not sure if you've heard about it, but it's a :spermy:-friendly lube. I ordered some and I hope it gets here before Christmas so that we can start using it sex:) over the holidays.

Looking forward to the next cycle, hopefully we'll be getting good news early in the new year. :dust: to us, and everyone else!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Fish&Chips said:


> Yes that is great news Swanny! And thanks Bernina. My temp today was 38 which is way too high so I had to discard it. Unfortunately I'm not feeling well enough yet to bd so if I haven't yet ov-ed it could mean I'm out this month :( Hey ho. I have everything crossed that I did ov and that this bug has just messed with my temps a bit. x


MY GOD you're HOT today Fish&Chips!! Hope you feel better soon!:hugs:


----------



## bernina

mysticdeliria said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Yes that is great news Swanny! And thanks Bernina. My temp today was 38 which is way too high so I had to discard it. Unfortunately I'm not feeling well enough yet to bd so if I haven't yet ov-ed it could mean I'm out this month :( Hey ho. I have everything crossed that I did ov and that this bug has just messed with my temps a bit. x
> 
> 
> MY GOD you're HOT today Fish&Chips!! Hope you feel better soon!:hugs:Click to expand...

Yikes!!! Even if it was a bad reading still looks like you're running some kind of fever!! Really hope that you feel better soon!!!

:coffee: :sleep: Doctor's orders!!!


----------



## bernina

mysticdeliria said:


> OOOH!! Sorry 'bout spreading the bad luck Bernina :shy:! Your temps still look ok, but :witch: still sounds like she's getting you, damn her!!
> 
> I'm not sure if we already talked about this, but what dose of the b's are you on, and for how long? I've heard from girls around here that it can take up to 3 months for these to start taking effect. I'm actually really surprised that I got such a difference in my LP in one month. FF thinks it's strange too and has suggested that I've not been temping very accurately and my o might be wrong. I am new to this, so it could be something like that too. I know that what happened on my chart is NOT typical for the first month on b vitamins.
> 
> I've decided for sure to go up to B100 this month, I might cut back down to B50 after o but I'll think about that more when I get there. Even with an acceptable length LP, I would still rather have one around 14 days and starting to spot around day 8 is something I'd like to get rid of. I don't think it would be a bad idea for you bump up the dosage either, since you also start spotting hella early. I've heard suggestions that if you can find the time release capsules you'll be better off, especially with the higher dose. Otherwise, it will be too much for your system at once and you will just pee it all out making it a waste.
> 
> I've also heard GREAT things about preseed, I'm not sure if you've heard about it, but it's a :spermy:-friendly lube. I ordered some and I hope it gets here before Christmas so that we can start using it sex:) over the holidays.
> 
> Looking forward to the next cycle, hopefully we'll be getting good news early in the new year. :dust: to us, and everyone else!

Hi!

I'm currently taking a balanced b50 complex and this is my very first month, started it maybe a week or so before the start of this cycle. That's good to know that it can take up to 3 mos to kick in, guess I was expecting a miracle right away! 

My ovulation moved up 2 days compared to previous cycles so I thought that was maybe a good sign, but my LP seems to have shortened to compensate! :grr:

I may join you in going up to b100 and will definitely look for the timed release. In fact I think the b50 I have may be timed release also so I'll just double up on those pills, maybe one with breakfast and another with a late afternoon snack. I definitely need to get rid of the SPOTTING!!! This is so new for me, it never happened until my 5 wk chemical which was back in Aug so I would think my body should have regulated by now. 

We've been using preseed almost since the beginning of ttc. Was recommended by a friend and the very first cycle using it got a BFP. I used the pre-filled individual applicators at first but have since switched to the tube that comes with applicators you fill yourself. We don't use the applicators, just use the tube like you would normal lube. Felt like the individual wasted too much and it didn't exactly turn DH on watching me shove that up myself :wacko: It's funny because I just ordered some more myself!! Also got a new digital basal thermometer (BD Digital Basal). Getting sick of my cheapie drugstore one dying in the middle of taking a temp! Heard this one continuously beeps while reading. May be annoying to some but I need the reassurance that it's working. :thumbup: Got myself a fresh pack of 30 fertility test sticks for my monitor too, so I should be all set for next cycle, just not sure if we'll be able to try though. 

I think I'm going to have my uterine septum removed (it's heart shaped how cute!). Doctors can't say if it's causing the miscarriages, but I'd hate for my next BFP to stick in the wrong place and end early or be high risk. Apparently it's a pretty routine procedure and outpatient. They dilate the cervix go in with some tool and snip snip snip and then you just have to have one normal period before you can do the :sex: I'll also get back the results of my day 2 blood work (going for that as soon as AF officially shows) and the genetic testing DH and I both had a few weeks back. So lots going on for me this month and next. Just wonder how the surgery schedule will be since it's the holidays and I know he wanted to do it right after my period ends since the lining will be at its thinnest and less bleeding. It's always a waiting game isn't it!??! You wait for ovulation, tww, wait for AF, wait 9 mos for baby :)

Thanks for checking in on me and fingers crossed with baby dust for us in EARLY 2010!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks mysticdeliria and bernina. Am feeling much better today. Your kind thoughts obviously helped!! Well my charts a complete mess this cycle so I'm just hoping what it's saying now is right! 

Bernina - Sorry about the cramps and spotting. I'm eagerly watching your chart to see what today's temp is. FX.

mysticdeliria - We use preseed. It's great stuff although we don't use anywhere near what they tell you too. I'll be interested to hear how the vitamins go for you. xx


----------



## magicvw

Hi everyone! 

Bernina - I'm curious about the genetic tests you mentioned - can I be nosey and ask what that's about? Sorry if that's too nosey! :hugs:

FishnChips - hope you're feeling better hun! Or better still, it's not a fever, it's pregnancy! :D

Preseed- personally I think it's a rip off. It's really expensive compared to other lubes and doesn't actually make you more fertile! I hate companies that prey on women's insecurities. :growlmad:


----------



## foxyloxy28

This is my 2nd cycle with pre-seed - obviously it didn't help on the 1st cycle!! lol

OH likes it as it feels quite natural. Whether it is a miracle baby making lube.... I'm not so sure! :haha: 

I've run out now, so definitely need a BFP this cycle!!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

This is my 2nd cycle with pre-seed - obviously it didn't help on the 1st cycle!! lol

OH likes it as it feels quite natural. Whether it is a miracle baby making lube.... I'm not so sure! :haha: 

I've run out now, so definitely need a BFP this cycle!!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Opppss double post with !! lol
Sorry


----------



## bernina

Hi everyone!

Fish, glad to hear that you're feeling better, I see your temp is still quite up, do you think it's an accurate reading or could you still be running a low grade fever? Either way it's up and that's good news. I also read (and not sure if it's true) but that if you are a bit run down around implantation that can actually be a good thing as your body tends to fight off what it can view as a foreign object and with a weakened immune system it may not fight so hard. With my first preg I was very sick around that time and it obviously had no problem implanting as it lasted for 8 wks.

Magic, I see your temp is up again today, Awesome! FX'd for you! 
The test the doctor order for both DH and I is called Karyotype and here is what I found on WebMD:
_Karyotype is a test to identify and evaluate the size, shape, and number of chromosomes in a sample of body cells. Extra, missing, or abnormal positions of chromosome pieces can cause problems with a person's growth, development, and body functions._
We don't have a history of birth defects in our family, but I guess he just wanted to rule some things out. A few years before we started ttc I had myself tested for Cystic Fibrosis as well and learned I am not a carrier. So in that case DH didn't need to be tested because I guess you both have to be a carrier. I'll let you know when I get the results back. Never worry about asking questions, there is no such thing as tmi for me!

So my temp went back up today and I even temped twice just to make sure. Still had some dark pink spotting this morning when checking cervix. The last 2 days I think it must have pooled behind my cervix overnight and that's why I find it first thing in the morning. Towards the end of last night my cm was back to offwhite. So no clue!!! Just one day at a time. Speaking of tmi, I was looking at my breasts last night and found that my nipples are really really grainy at the tips and had lots of almost clogged pore/dry skin looking stuff in the crevices (gross sorry!). Also the very tips look almost blue or purple, kind of like I wore a dark shirt/bra that stained my skin (my bra is tan so that's not it). They're a bit tender to the touch, but nothing impending AF couldn't explain. Metal taste is still there but not as pronounced.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Bernina - I am so excited, your symptoms etc sound really promising - especially the temp rise. Will be seriously stalking your chart for the next couple of days


----------



## bernina

foxyloxy28 said:


> Bernina - I am so excited, your symptoms etc sound really promising - especially the temp rise. Will be seriously stalking your chart for the next couple of days

Thanks Foxy!

I just saw you had quite the little temp rise yourself, awesome!!! :thumbup:

Are you feeling anything, having any symptoms today?


----------



## Fish&Chips

OOhh it's all looking so exciting!!! Foxy - Glad to see your temps have gone up.. and you've possible had an implantation dip! Bernina - Those symptoms sound really promising! Glad to see your temps have gone up as well and that the spotting has finished. I have a good feeling about you this cycle!

Well, I'm feeling much better today and I've taken off my negative opks as it was throwing FF and it's confirmed that my ov date was Friday which means we timed the bd-ing really well!! Hooray!! Bernina - I had a really good night's sleep so I'm pretty sure the temp is accurate.

Well today I've had a metallic taste in my mouth, but that could be because of the illness yesterday. Also I've suddenly got loads of creamy cm and I hardly get any, even when I ov. Also.. occassionally.. and I am still trying to figure out if it's in my head.. but I think my nipples are slightly sore, like they are cracked if that makes sense?? Also like you Bernina I think they are a bit more bumpy than usual and are almost white.. but maybe I'm just paying them a lot more attention than usual!!! I've also been a bit nauseous again today, although no where near as bad as yesterday or the day before... oohhh.. how exciting!! xxx PMA ladies!! xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

magicvw.. thanks so much for your thoughts. I wonder if a fever is a sign???? Am I just ss now??!!! LOL x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ooohh I am quite excited for everyone. Fish&chips really pleased you are feeling better and that Ff has given you an ov day.

FX our temps stay high for..... I dunno...... the next 9 months??


----------



## foxyloxy28

Forgot to add - not much in the way of symptoms.

Although (not sure if I have already mentioned this or not!) walked the dogs earlier tonight and had stabbing pains / stitch right across my lower abdomen - quite uncomfortable and a couple made me stop for a moment or two. Only a little tender now - never had that before.

I've also noticed that my (.)(.)s are fuller than they have ever been - not painful or anything though. The area around my nipple seems a lot darker than usual too. Quite a bit of lotiony / watery cm over the last couple of days - more so than normally around this time of the cycle.

Still, not getting my hopes up. Will just see whether AF arrives on saturday (along with my parents!! lol).


----------



## Fish&Chips

FX Foxy!! xx


----------



## magicvw

Thanks for the FX but I'm afriad we have no chance this month due to us having a barny the day before ov. We can generally only manage BD once a week (if that) at the mo due to work and kids (we have baby in our room) and stoooopid DH came home with a strop on so no BD. Ah well. 

FX and :dust: for the rest of you though!! :D I am all set for next ov on New Year's Eve! :yipee:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Naughty DH... he better make it up to you next cycle! Big hug x


----------



## mysticdeliria

WOW WOW WOW, Bernina!!!! Temps are looking good, today! I'm getting good vibes about this cycle, hopefully this is the one. I'm thinking really sticky thoughts for you, maybe you won't need the B100s after all, I'm happy to go it alone if it means your BFP. I don't know how I'm gonna be able to wait for Christmas let alone you, are you still gonna hold off til then to test? 

Thanks for the preseed info, I'm excited waiting on it. I think we will be having a lot of fun with it over the holidays! My chart is boring right now so I've got my eye on your chart daily, hope to see it keep rising!!!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Foxy and magic, temps are looking good today! FXd!!!

Fish, glad that you 're feeling better, hopefully you caught that egg!!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Fish&Chips, Bernina, Magic and Foxy

Thanks a bunch for the preseed info. I did order the tubes that you can fill yourself, since I have heard that the prefilled ones do waste a lot. I agree that it is a little expensive, and I've heard that the awkwardness of it is not exactly sexy, but if it helps I think it will all be worth it in the end. I will definitely keep you posted on how the bvits work for me this cycle. The two cycles I've charted are so different after CD21, that I totally don't know what's normal :shrug:. Stay tuned...


----------



## vaniilla

I keep reading different things everywhere, I'm trying to figure out when I ov'd (crazy cycles) and I was wondering if sore bbs are a sign of ovulation? I keep reading contradictory things and I dont know what to think, are they supposed to be sore? *feels silly* seasidebaby I'm the same, I came off implanon three months ago and my cycles are still not touching earth! I didnt realise creamy cm was a sign of ovulation I thought it was just the ewcm, so confused!!!! I will wait for a reply and if its the case I will go and wake up oh regardless that its nearly 4am:haha::haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

vaniilla

My understanding is that watery and EWCM are the most fertile and generally occur around ovulation time. I have never had EWCM - normally just watery / creamy. I think everyone's signs for ovulation are different. I have read some girls have tender (.)(.) in the run up to ov, some have slight cramping, other have nothing at all. 

I'm not being much help here! haha

Personally, if you're able to, I would try to bd every other day for as long as possible just to make sure you give yourself the best chance of catching that egg!

Good luck x


----------



## Swanny

Berina - Your chart is looking great and symptoms sound really promising too!!!

Fingers crossed for you.

My temp lowered slightly today but it's still higher than normal so hoping it will keep on rising or at least stay up there.

My Ovulation Chart 

Hope everyone else is getting on ok.


x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Swanny

I reckon your OV day will be CD17 - hoping those temps stay up for you


----------



## magicvw

vaniilla said:



> I keep reading different things everywhere, I'm trying to figure out when I ov'd (crazy cycles) and I was wondering if sore bbs are a sign of ovulation? I keep reading contradictory things and I dont know what to think, are they supposed to be sore? *feels silly* seasidebaby I'm the same, I came off implanon three months ago and my cycles are still not touching earth! I didnt realise creamy cm was a sign of ovulation I thought it was just the ewcm, so confused!!!! I will wait for a reply and if its the case I will go and wake up oh regardless that its nearly 4am:haha::haha:

Not everyone gets ov symptoms - I don't get any, but sore boobs are common yes! :D

Creamy cm isn't a sign of ovulation - its a sign that you're heading towards ovulation, but it doesn't give you any idea of how long. You can get creamy cm after ov too. It's not fertile. Watery or ewcm is fertile. You might get some cm which is kind of a cross between creamy and watery/ewcm as the estrogen builds up in your bod. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Swanny

I think I OV'd yesterday or day before and I have got sore nips and boobs hurt if I lay on them at night. So I think it can definately be a symptom of OV. 

x


----------



## mysticdeliria

Swanny said:


> I think I OV'd yesterday or day before and I have got sore nips and boobs hurt if I lay on them at night. So I think it can definately be a symptom of OV.
> 
> x

Things are looking good Swanny! I agree with foxy, if your temps stay up, I think CD 17 was a good day for O.

And I also get really sore boobs, but I don't get them at ovulation, they generally come a few days later (usually about a week before AF comes.) I think it's caused by the increased progesterone, so if you have sore boobs I think it's another good sign that o has passed!


----------



## Swanny

Hope so :) Thanks :)


----------



## bernina

Just had to post a real quick update, tried to take my temp this AM and my thermometer died!!!!!!!! Couldn't get it to do anything. So after an hour of being awake and up my DH found an old non basal thermometer so I temped with that but it's totally inaccurate. I'll probably discard the temp but at least wanted to get something in there. I ordered a new thermometer but won't be here until Saturday at the earliest. Just wanted to let everyone know in case they looked at my chart. 

I will post more in a bit, have some meetings I have to go prep for (work getting in the way of ttc you know!!) Can't wait to see everyone's charts today!!


----------



## Swanny

Awwwwwwwwww no that's rubbish!! Your temps look really good over the past few days though, and I think things are looking really good for you.

x


----------



## foxyloxy28

oh no bernina. That's pants! Are there any cheapies in a nearby chemist or shop to tide you over till your new one arrives? I would be climbing the walls if my thermometer died. 

I still have a really good feeling about you this month, so fingers crossed.
xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh no Bernina! It couldn't have happened at a worse time!! Hope you get a new one soon. Are you going to test in the meantime?

Swanny, I agree that your ov date could have been cd17. 

Vanilla- I don't get ov symptoms but like the others say, many ladies do. Also I agree that creamy cm isn't fertile.

Hope you are all doing well. Nothing to report from me. My exciting symptoms must have all been because I was recovering from that bug as they seem to now have all gone and I think the creamy cm is actually something else.. if you know what I'm saying!! x


----------



## kitty_girl

Hi guys,

can you looksie at my chart, i thought i may have ov'd last week then today i had more ewcm, more than last week... grrr confusing!!

Poor you bernina... that must be really frustrating :( hope you get a thermometer asap so we can keep looking at your chart :)


----------



## magicvw

kitty_girl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can you looksie at my chart, i thought i may have ov'd last week then today i had more ewcm, more than last week... grrr confusing!!
> 
> Poor you bernina... that must be really frustrating :( hope you get a thermometer asap so we can keep looking at your chart :)

Hello Kittygirl - love your avatar btw!

YOu don't have many temps to go on there, so it's difficult to say. I notice your CP is still low (i.e. infertile) and your temps, although they do appear to be on the rise are still on the low end of the scale. The first month of charting is hard - it's so much easier when you know what your temps are roughly! I would hazard a guess that your cp will have moved up tomorrow, you;ll get more ewcm and possibly ov the day after. How long are your cycles normally? xxx


----------



## kitty_girl

This is the problem i havent af'ed for so long because i was on the implant i have no idea, its all a case of estimating at the moment :S hopefully i will have more info next month to refer to as im getting fed up of not knowing where my body is at and also im still learning about charting, thanks anyway tho :)


----------



## kitty_girl

wel i think my cp is low, im not sure what im doing.. its definatly softer though! Better BD just in case.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi kitty, you could have ov-ed on cd13 but I reckon you are yet to ov but are entering your fertile stage.. like magicvw said it's really early days so just bd every other day to try and catch the egg! xx


----------



## kitty_girl

OK that would be good, OH is on his days off now so could be good timing, may get some more OPK's to keep a beady eye on things. :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good idea! Good luck x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nothing much to report here.

Keep repeating all my food today though and do feel a little bit like I want to be sick - but I am never sick unless it's serious. Lower back / pelvic ache today particularly when walking. Going by my cycles (29 days) I am due AF on sunday. But, as FF says I had a 12 day lp last cycle, I'm half expecting this cycle to be 31 days - think that's how it works!

I think tomorrow is a crucial day temp wise for me. Knowing my luck it'll be low :(

Hope you are all ok :)


----------



## kitty_girl

good luck foxy let us know how your temp goes tomorrow fx xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes, good luck Foxy! I'm very excited for you! FX xx


----------



## ablacketer

so my BBT site says that if I started my period on nov 11 and Od on dec 4 then another period on dec 17th that I have an 11 day luteal phase???? Im so conf used


----------



## bernina

mysticdeliria said:


> WOW WOW WOW, Bernina!!!! Temps are looking good, today! I'm getting good vibes about this cycle, hopefully this is the one. I'm thinking really sticky thoughts for you, maybe you won't need the B100s after all, I'm happy to go it alone if it means your BFP. I don't know how I'm gonna be able to wait for Christmas let alone you, are you still gonna hold off til then to test?
> 
> Thanks for the preseed info, I'm excited waiting on it. I think we will be having a lot of fun with it over the holidays! My chart is boring right now so I've got my eye on your chart daily, hope to see it keep rising!!!

Hiya!! I'm going to try really hard to hold off until Christmas to test, although DH's birthday is before then and would also make a good day. I'm just so cautious due to the previous chemical. Also with my temps getting all messed up for the rest of the cycle due to my thermo dying, I'm so confused?!?!? :) All the symptoms I have could easily be due to AF or preg although today my nipples look greasy/glossy, but I'm probably just paying a lot more attention to things and who knows if that even means anything. I'm off to go look at everyone's charts now and will post in a bit!


----------



## bernina

foxyloxy28 said:
 

> Hi Swanny
> 
> I reckon your OV day will be CD17 - hoping those temps stay up for you

I agree with Foxy, CD 17 looks like your day! Rise temps rise and stay that way (preferably for 9 mos!). Eagerly looking forward to seeing what your temp does tomorrow and how FF interprets it. If CD 17 truly is ovulation, FF probably won't recognize it and draw the cool red crosshairs until you have 3 high temps in a row, so if all goes well that would be after Sunday's temp. I'd do the dance today and tomorrow, just to be safe, and if for some reason O isn't on CD17 then keep doing every other day. Baby dust!!!!!!!

Also wanted to add that I don't normally get consistant O symptoms either. Maybe some cramps or a headache, but too irregular to go by.


----------



## bernina

foxyloxy28 said:


> oh no bernina. That's pants! Are there any cheapies in a nearby chemist or shop to tide you over till your new one arrives? I would be climbing the walls if my thermometer died.
> 
> I still have a really good feeling about you this month, so fingers crossed.
> xx

Thanks guys, I ended up stopping at drugstore and bought the same brand of cheapie basal thermometer I had before (one that died today). So I'll use that to temp in the morning and see where it goes. I guess since we're looking for an overall trend even if they're not exactly consistent at least I can see if they go up or down. Hope the more expensive thermo I ordered online lasts more than one cycle!


----------



## bernina

foxyloxy28 said:


> oh no bernina. That's pants! Are there any cheapies in a nearby chemist or shop to tide you over till your new one arrives? I would be climbing the walls if my thermometer died.
> 
> I still have a really good feeling about you this month, so fingers crossed.
> xx

Foxy your chart looks AMAZING!!!! Fingers so crossed for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bernina

kitty_girl said:


> OK that would be good, OH is on his days off now so could be good timing, may get some more OPK's to keep a beady eye on things. :)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## bernina

ablacketer said:


> so my BBT site says that if I started my period on nov 11 and Od on dec 4 then another period on dec 17th that I have an 11 day luteal phase???? Im so conf used

Hi!

Not 100% sure I'm reading your chart accurately as this is the first time I've see a MyMonthlyCycles chart (very cool by the way!). To me it looks like your luteal phase lasted 11 days. I counted 11 red temp dots starting with the first one after ovulation and ending with the one right before the big dip on 12/16. I've heard that anything less than 10 (and sometimes even 10) can be too short, but since you're at 11 I would think that's within the normal ranges. I'm sure others will chime in and provide more information.

Are you currently taking a b vitamin complex? Many women on this board with shorter luteal phases and/or low progesterone have been taking a balanced b-50 or b-100 complex vitamin every day (the b complex just means it has all the b vitamins in proper ratios and not just one specific vitamin like b6). There is a very active thread that has a ton of information on this board. I started taking b-50 a few days before my current cycle, still too early to know if it worked for me but Mystic had some great results this cycle.

Baby dust!!!


----------



## ablacketer

Im just taking a plain ol prenatal. I will have to look into the b vitamins. Im assuming it cant hurt to extend my luteal phase a bit? will it increase my chances.


----------



## bernina

ablacketer said:


> Im just taking a plain ol prenatal. I will have to look into the b vitamins. Im assuming it cant hurt to extend my luteal phase a bit? will it increase my chances.

I would seriously look into adding a b complex, probably only start out with b-50 as your luteal phase isn't super short. Read up online and get yourself comfortable with taking it, there is a ton of information on this site alone. Some take all throughout their cycle, others stop after ovulation and begin again when AF arrives. I have read though that many doctor's prescribe certain b vitamins to women in early pregnancy who are suffering from morning sickness so that leads me to believe it has to be pretty safe. Of course moderation is my main rule with just about anything unless it's blatantly poisonous to you (drugs, nicotine, etc).

Good luck!


----------



## ablacketer

thank you :)


----------



## mysticdeliria

kitty_girl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can you looksie at my chart, i thought i may have ov'd last week then today i had more ewcm, more than last week... grrr confusing!!
> 
> Poor you bernina... that must be really frustrating :( hope you get a thermometer asap so we can keep looking at your chart :)

 Hi Kitty,

I tend to agree with magic...it's hard to say what's going on with your chart without seeing the earlier temps. You may have ovulated already, but then again, it might stil be coming judging by your cm. I think we will have to wait a bit more and see what's up. Keep BDing in the mean time, it can only help!


----------



## mysticdeliria

bernina said:


> mysticdeliria said:
> 
> 
> WOW WOW WOW, Bernina!!!! Temps are looking good, today! I'm getting good vibes about this cycle, hopefully this is the one. I'm thinking really sticky thoughts for you, maybe you won't need the B100s after all, I'm happy to go it alone if it means your BFP. I don't know how I'm gonna be able to wait for Christmas let alone you, are you still gonna hold off til then to test?
> 
> Thanks for the preseed info, I'm excited waiting on it. I think we will be having a lot of fun with it over the holidays! My chart is boring right now so I've got my eye on your chart daily, hope to see it keep rising!!!
> 
> Hiya!! I'm going to try really hard to hold off until Christmas to test, although DH's birthday is before then and would also make a good day. I'm just so cautious due to the previous chemical. Also with my temps getting all messed up for the rest of the cycle due to my thermo dying, I'm so confused?!?!? :) All the symptoms I have could easily be due to AF or preg although today my nipples look greasy/glossy, but I'm probably just paying a lot more attention to things and who knows if that even means anything. I'm off to go look at everyone's charts now and will post in a bit!Click to expand...


Good Luck Bernina! I also feel good about this cycle for you, I'm totally glued to your chart, so I'm super happy that you got a new thermometer. Can't wait til you test!


----------



## mysticdeliria

foxy-temps are looking great!

swanny-I'm not sure if I already said this, but I agree with the others I think CD 17 is looking good for you, I guess we will all find out in the morning!

:dust: to you both!!


----------



## mysticdeliria

ablacketer said:


> so my BBT site says that if I started my period on nov 11 and Od on dec 4 then another period on dec 17th that I have an 11 day luteal phase???? Im so conf used

Hey ablack

Not quite sure about the math on your bbt site, but it seems to count your o day as your 1st DPO and the day of the temp drop as your last. But it does not count either as part of your LP so the 13 DPO drops down to 11 which seems strange. Personally, I would NOT count O but I would count the day of your temp drop because you don't report AF until the following day. So I would say more like 12 days which should be ok since implantation usually happens between 7 and 12 days. But if you want to lengthen it, try the B50s they may help!

I feel like they may have helped me, but I don't believe they helped as much as it seems. I'm also pretty new to charting, so I may have just totally messed up my chart the first time, who knows?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks ladies. Slight temp drop today, but I did wake up 1.5hrs earlier than usual, so putting it down to that!!! Still up above the coverline, but starting to follow the pattern of the end of last months cycle :( - tomorrow will give a better picture I guess.

bernina - so glad you got another thermo. I'm addicted to your chart! haha

Hope everyone else is good.


----------



## Swanny

Bernina you were right. CD17 for OV :) 

My Ovulation Chart 

x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yey Swanny - hope you've made the most of your OH over the last few days :happydance:

I need a slap as I've lost all of my PMA. Have been really positive this month - just had a feeling that this might be it. Now though, I'm feeling a bit down and expecting AF to arrive Sunday - or Tuesday as I think I may have ov'd on CD21 rather than 19, so that would make me 7dpo. Who knows!!

My parents arrive tomorrow and they are back with us for New Year into early Jan - right around my fertile period. So dunno whether we'll be able to get some sneaky :sex: in or not :(

We've decided that if it doesn't happen this month, then next month we'll go out separately and have a pretend one night stand together!! lol


----------



## magicvw

ablacketer said:


> so my BBT site says that if I started my period on nov 11 and Od on dec 4 then another period on dec 17th that I have an 11 day luteal phase???? Im so conf used

I'm confused by this! :wacko: Does the site actually say 11 days somewhere - I can't see anywhere that says 11 days from my view. If you O on the 4th and the last day of your cycle before af is the 16th, then you've got an LP of 12 days. The luteal phase part of your chart is numbered up to 12, and there are 12 dots. Where is the 11?!!! :wacko:

12 days is fine as an LP :thumbup: No need for supps. xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

I agree with magic - 12 dots. However, I had to look twice as I first saw cd29's temp as cd1's temp.


----------



## ablacketer

theres a calculator in the site, I put in my O date and my period date and thats where I get the 11:)


----------



## magicvw

ablacketer said:


> theres a calculator in the site, I put in my O date and my period date and thats where I get the 11:)

Really?!!! I would email them and tell them their program is bolox! :lol: Seriously though I would point it out to them - there must be loads of woman thinking they've got LP defects when they haven't. :shock: Do you pay for that site?


----------



## ablacketer

I do. $20 for six months. not too bad.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi ladies. Foxy.. I've also lost my PMA. :( My 'symptoms' have all gone and my temps are very steady. No dips and no exciting extra rises. Having said that I'm still getting lots of creamy cm and my appetite has still not returned - although I'm not even sure if the last thing is a sign? I would have thought it would be an increased appetite. But Foxy your temps are still nice and high and I really believe the fact you took your temp early is the reason.

Bernina - Your temps still look brilliant! How are you feeling?

Hi to all you other lovely ladies. Hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## bernina

Hi Everyone! Hope you all are doing good today. I must say I really really look forward to checking in with you gals everyday, we have such a great group!!!

Swanny, so glad to see that FF recognized cd 17 as your O day. How do you think you did in the BD department? FX'd for you!!! Can't wait to see what your chart does over the next several days, I'll be eagerly watching!!

Ablacketer, I agree with the other gals on the 12 day LP which is totally normal. I was assuming the last day where you had the major temp drop was the day you started AF so that's why I only counted 11. But 12 looks like the right number. I also agree with Magic that you most likely don't need to add any vitamins to lengthen your luteal phase. I originally thought I had a short LP at less than 10 days, but now that I've been temping I realize the day my Clear Blue Fertility Monitor said I was ovulating was actually 2 days past when I really did O, so found out my LP is more like 13! However I chose to continue the b vits (and may even up them to b100 if AF shows) to help with my spotting.

Foxy, your chart and temps still keep you in the running, don't count yourself out yet. I know what you mean about the loss of PMA, I also experienced that with the continued spotting and then had a few days where I just felt nothing and figured all the past symptoms must have been in my head (and who knows, they still might be!). In fact I experience that at least a few times each day, 2ww is such a rollercoaster of emotions. Your comment about the one night stand had me cracking up! Perhaps a NTNP cycle would be in order if AF does show? I know easier said than done (and I find myself sitting here thinking hmm could I REALLY do that, I doubt it!) but I can at least say I thought about it :)

Fish, your chart is still looking great and those temps are rising!! From what I've read the extra amounts of creamy cm can be a REALLY good sign. That is something I have had very little of this cycle although I don't remember having it with either of my past BFP's (but I wasn't nearly as obsessed back then!) 

I used the new thermo today and the temp seems fairly consistant so hopefully that's a good thing. Have been a bit stressed with work so not sure if that's impacting any of my symptoms. Breasts seem to be more tender and yesterday I thought I saw my veins more pronounced on them, but not sure. Since I'm so pale the sign of blue veins on the breasts doesn't work for me, they're always there and look like a roadmap! Spotting continues, but mostly when I check my cervix I find a fingertips worth pooled behind it. That is the most discouraging sign to me because it either means impending AF or makes me worry something is wrong and it's antoher chemical. But I know, too soon to worry about all that!! 

Eagerly looking forward to what tomorrow brings for us all!!!! Baby dust (and sticky glue for those in the 2ww!!) to all!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks ladies - needed some positive vibes. I know we're not out till AF shows, but it's hard keeping positive - especially without any real symptoms. 

bernina - I'd be so tempted to test if I had your chart. I'm keeping everything crossed for you over the next few days. Temps are looking hot, hot hot!

Fish&Chips - your temps are rising nicely. I've not really had any symptoms that I could definitely say are probably pregnancy related and I know that a lot of ladies don't get any symptoms till around the 6 week mark or even later!

I'm not going to be able to get on here over the next 4 days or so as my parents are coming to stay (pc in their room!) and my netbook has died on me, so won't even be able to use that when I go to bed! :(

I'll try to get my temps in and update as and when I can. 

Good luck over the next few days xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Ladies

Just a quick one - last two mornings I've been up awake at 5.30 (normally up at 7am) so have temped at that time (97.96 + 97.83) but then temped again after snoozing (didn't get up or drink etc) and temps were 98.17 both days. Do you think I should alter them, or leave them at the 5.30am temps?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hey Foxy! I was so worried we wouldn't hear from you today! I would say that your temps will be lower if you temp quite a bit earlier and I think the reserve also applies. Bernina.. what do you think? I wouldn't worry about your temps getting lower for that reason. I had the same problem with my temps pre o which is why so many had to be ignored (plus being ill!).

Bernina - I'm so looking forward to your temp today! I agree with Foxy that I would have tested like mad by now!! Tbh I already did a cheapy test today and I'm only 8dpo!!! lol. Needless to say it was a negative. Also I totally agree that this is a lovely group. I too can't wait to check in each day and see what everyone's up to!

Well I still don't have any appetite and also I can't seem to touch any alcohol. I've heard going of the booze is a good sign but I'm still not convinced that a lack of appetite is a good sign. I also still occasionally feel nauseous but that's probably because I haven't eaten. Sore nipples have gone :( Stupid boobs :) 

x


----------



## Swanny

Hi Ladies, 

Charts are looking good :) 

My temp went down a bit again today but I'm still above the coverline but I don't seem to be getting a huge rise like some of you have got. 

Do you think that's bad?


----------



## magicvw

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just a quick one - last two mornings I've been up awake at 5.30 (normally up at 7am) so have temped at that time (97.96 + 97.83) but then temped again after snoozing (didn't get up or drink etc) and temps were 98.17 both days. Do you think I should alter them, or leave them at the 5.30am temps?

In the large scale picture, it really doesn't make any difference which temps you use hun! You are past ov, so you can basically just divide you temps into pre-o low and post-ov high. At this stage a few fractions don't matter - it's only when you're trying to pinpoint ov that they really count. For a prettier chart, I would go with the higher temps - you didn't get up or anything, so that's what you would probably have got if you hadn't temped earlier! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Swanny, I don't think it matters in the early stages how high your temps are, as long as they are over the coverline. Keep us updated as to how your 2ww is going! x


----------



## magicvw

I agree. Also FF allows you to change the coverline if you think it's in the wrong place (I think you need to have VIP FF though). It's just based on averages, so if you had a few exceptionally high pre-ov temps, it will be higher. It doesn't mean anything really, where it's set - it's just a dividing line. xxx


----------



## kitty_girl

Hi guys,

I got some OPK's yesterday and had a temp dip. My opk came back with the darkest line i have had so far but it was still light in comparison to the control line, so according to the instructions thats negative. I have posted a pic on the OPK gallery site if you could take i look and give me your opinion i would be grateful! my cm is back to creamy today and my temp has gone up again. its a shame i had run out of opk's for the last few days as maybe is missed it.

I hope everyone is ok. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh no Bernina! I've just seen today's temp. Big hugs xxx


----------



## mysticdeliria

Swanny said:


> Bernina you were right. CD17 for OV :)
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> x


Congrats on the O day Swanny, how well do you think you did with BDing? Your schedule doesn't show on your chart, how hopeful should we all be for you? :dust: Hope you caught the egg! I wouldn't worry about how high your temps are, as long as you can see the shift, you have confirmed that you ovulated and that's what you really want to see. Also, I think I remember you saying that you just got off BC, so your temps this cycle will likely be atypical.


----------



## mysticdeliria

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just a quick one - last two mornings I've been up awake at 5.30 (normally up at 7am) so have temped at that time (97.96 + 97.83) but then temped again after snoozing (didn't get up or drink etc) and temps were 98.17 both days. Do you think I should alter them, or leave them at the 5.30am temps?

Hi Foxy,

Glad to see you got on here to share your temps with us. Sorry to see they are down, but it could have something to do with your wake up time, so don't lose hope yet! I will totally agree with what magic is saying, getting exact temps really only matters just before and after o so you can determine when it happens. At this point, you're either prego or not, and what you record isn't gonna change that, your temps are really only going to affect the way you feel. So, if it makes you feel better, record your higher temps it might make the wait easier to deal with. In the mean time I will keep everything X'd for you, hope you get the best Christmas gift of all :hugs:. Hope the visit goes well also!


----------



## kitty_girl

Hi again ladies,

do you know does fertility friend still indicate when it thinks you may have ov'd if you dont put results for opk in? or if all opks are neg does it automatically go on what the opk's say and no other symptoms to speculate when it think you have ov'ed?

thanks x


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hi Bernina,

I saw the huge temp drop this morning, and now I see that you have declared today CD1. Things were looking so good, I was so sad to see that :witch: got you :cry:, and I hope you are doing ok . On the bright side, you now have one full cycle charted and have something to compare to next time. Are you still gonna try the B100s with me this month? I really hope it'll help us with the spotting! Let us know how you're doing when you get a chance. :hugs:


----------



## mysticdeliria

kitty_girl said:


> Hi again ladies,
> 
> do you know does fertility friend still indicate when it thinks you may have ov'd if you dont put results for opk in? or if all opks are neg does it automatically go on what the opk's say and no other symptoms to speculate when it think you have ov'ed?
> 
> thanks x

I don't know the official answer to this question, but I've played that charting game and from what I can tell from it, FF uses the temp. as the main method to determine ov. If you have a sustained rise, it should tell you you o'd the day before it UNLESS you have chosen the OPK method to determine ovulation, then it will use only your OPKs I think.


----------



## magicvw

kitty_girl said:


> Hi again ladies,
> 
> do you know does fertility friend still indicate when it thinks you may have ov'd if you dont put results for opk in? or if all opks are neg does it automatically go on what the opk's say and no other symptoms to speculate when it think you have ov'ed?
> 
> thanks x

Hi Kitty!

If you have contradicting signs, e.g. a temp rise but neg opk, or a pos opk but low cp, or high cp but sticky cm, etc etc etc, FF will gather together all the info and put in a dotted line instead of a bold red one. DO you have the VIP version? If so you can scroll down and it will tell you which of your signs is throwing everything out of kilter. If not, just experiment a bit. Note down your true data somewhere safe so you can type it back in, then play about a bit. Try altering temps slightly, or changing opks, or cp or whatever you want. You can even put info in for the future to see what would happen in certain scenarios! It's great way to get an insight into how FF thinks. When you're done, just delete everything you added in and put the "real" data back! Have fun! xxx


----------



## bernina

Hi All!

Foxy, I agree with what everyone has said, waking earlier prob caused the lower temps and since even the low temps are above the line then it won't make a big difference. Your chart is still looking great, temps well above the line, can't wait to see what tomorrow holds for you!!!

Fish, your chart is looking great too, nice high temps. Very interesting about the alcohol, that could def be a great sign. 

Swanny, I agree with Fish and Magic, as long as your temps stay above that line then you're doing good. Ideally they should rise as you get further out from O, but I don't know that there's a definitive amount they need to go up by. Looking good!

Kitty, my experience with FF is that it doesn't put a lot of stock in monitor and opk readings. I entered in my last 2 cycles where the only data I had collected were my monitor readings and sporadic cm signs. Even though I had 2 peak days on my monitor it wasn't enough for FF to determine an O day. I had to go into override mode and set the day myself (based on what I knew about my temps this cycle). Magic has given you some great tips on how to tweak things a bit. 

And yes, AF reared her ugly little head today. I had a feeling last night as the spotting got even darker (still not quite red at that point, but I could tell). When I woke up this AM before I even temped I could tell I was having period cramps. About mid morning I noticed the spotting had changed to bright red and then a few hours ago blood poured out when using the loo so there is no doubt she's arrived. 

So while I'm disappointed I am going to put my PMA hat on and list the good things I have learned this cycle from charting.

I definitely ovulated this cycle
I had a nice defined thermal shirt and high temps which would indicate that my progesterone levels are probably fine
My luteal phase length of 12 days is good and average. No worries about being too short.

So the next steps for me are to get the day 3 blood work the fertility dr ordered for me (checks estrogen and follicle stimulating hormone). I plan to schedule the surgery to correct my uterine septum (heart shaped uterus) hopefully right after Christmas. I'll be down this cycle but apparently can start trying with the next one (Valentine's Day baby for those in the States!) I am definitely disappointed, I really thought some of my symptoms were textbook, but I realized with all that spotting that even if I were preg, it probably wasn't going to last long. Spotting 12 out of 30 days just can't be good. 

Mystic, I think since this is a down cycle for me I'll stick to the b50 for now and see what the doctor has to say about the spotting. I'll post any information he's able to provide (not holding out a ton of hope that he'll have any real advice though!)

Thank you all for the hugs and well wishes, you don't know how much they mean to me!!! :hugs: :flower:

I will be eagerly watching your charts over the next few days and FX'd and sending loads of Christmas baby dust your way!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I have to say Bernina, I completely admire your attitude. I'm so sorry you didn't get your BFP this month.. I genuinely thought this was your month. I didn't know you were going to have to have surgery. Let us know when you have a date booked so we can wish you well.

Kitty - magic is spot on. I had all negative opks down this month and I only got a dotted line. I then just took them all out and it just used my temps and gave me a normal line.

Appetite came back today and haven't felt nauseous. Poo. x


----------



## nadira037

I'm new to charting this is my 2nd month charting, 4 month ttc. I'm on FF and I'm hoping I won't be charting much longer. I'm on CD 7 waiting for ovulation, it will be good to have something to keep me busy during the wait for the tww.

Lost of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## mysticdeliria

nadira037 said:


> I'm new to charting this is my 2nd month charting, 4 month ttc. I'm on FF and I'm hoping I won't be charting much longer. I'm on CD 7 waiting for ovulation, it will be good to have something to keep me busy during the wait for the tww.
> 
> Lost of baby dust to everyone!

Welcome Nadira!:hi:

Glad to have you in our group, as you can probably tell there's a great bunch of girls hanging out at this thread. You can also probably tell that we are pretty nosey :^o, when it comes to stalking each other's charts can you post a link to your FF chart? :dust: to you!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Bernina, I'm glad to hear that you have not lost your PMA. I know it's disappointing to have to start all over, and it really sucks that you have to take a month off. But, it's best to get these problems taken care of so you can go into 2010 with improved chances :thumbup:. I hope all goes well with the doc, tests and operations, :flower: I'm sending positive vibes and good luck your way! I also hope you have plans to continue checking in with us even if you aren't trying this cycle.


----------



## nadira037

I'm glad to be a part of this thread and here is the link to my chart. I didn't chart my temp during AF last month, I did this month and my temps were all over the place. 

My Fertility Chart


----------



## magicvw

Bernina - I'm so sorry the witch got you! :grr: Everything was looking so good for you! I don't know about the spotting - I have suffered for years and don't know why I spot. When I got my last BFP the first inkling I had was when the spots didn't start before af! SOrry you have to take a month off but hopefully after your op you'll be all set for a Valentines BFP! (By the way Valentines is international - not just the US :winkwink:

Nadira Welcome! Can you put the link to your chart in your siggy so that it shows with every post? Helps us stalkers keep track! :thumbup:

Just wanted to add to the above re how FF interprets - your charts are automatically set to Advanced, but you can change the setting to OPK if you use them or a monitor more than temps, or Fertility Awareness if you mostly go by CM/CP (I think). It's under settings.

FF totally cocked up for me this month! First it gave me dotted lines on CD9 :shock: then a dotted line on CD14, then a solid on CD14 aftert I changed my CP from medium to high, then I realised that I didn't ov till cd19!! So I have had to put in a manual override (that's why it's blue). Grrrrr.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Welcome nadira!! Mystic is right.. this is a lovely thread with lovely ladies who are also very helpful! I see you and Mystic will be going through this cycle together which will be nice.

I might be naughty and test tomorrow. The only problem is my chart looks really similar to last cycle's where I obviously got a BFN. :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

Has anyone else been checking out Foxy's chart? Her temps look amazing!!! I think this might be her month. Hopefully she'll be back online soon to see how she's doing. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I see she's going to test tomorrow. I might join her although it'll only be 10dpo for me. x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hello Ladies

Just a quick post to say hello whilst I have the chance (it's doing my head in not being able to get on here! ). So sorry AF got you bernina. 

I'm sorry I haven't been able to read all your posts so that I can respond directly to each of you - but promise I will do when my parents head off to my brother's on Wednesday.

I'm excited that my temp is still up today - heading off to Winchester Xmas market shortly so hopefully AF won't decide to come with me! haha

Thanks for keeping an eye on me whilst I'm not around. I'm not gonna test till probably Wednesday if AF isn't here! 


Catch you all soon 
xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey!! You checked in! Will keep everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Your chart is looking good too Fish&Chips. Are you gonna test tomorrow or hold out for a couple of days? x


----------



## mysticdeliria

Foxy your temps look soooo good!! Much better than last month's, I have a really good feeling about this for you! I have my fx'd for :af:

Fish and Magic, you ladies are still flying high with a couple of possible IDs :thumbup:

Nadira, thanks for posting your chart. As Fish says, we are probably going to go through this pretty close to together, I'll be watching you too!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi girls, 
Would love some chart stalkers! This is my second month charting, but fifth month ttc. I have severe endo, had 2 ops to remove it, been on hormone treatments, none of it has worked, we were told to ttc now otherwise we might not be able to if we leave it. I'm 30, DH is 32, been together for 9.5 years now. Had a chemical last month, saw the bean on ultrasound but it went just a few days later. Fx for this month!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Foxy and Mystic. I think I might test tomorrow but all my signs seem to have gone. I have got my appetite back and have been able to have a small glass of wine. I used a cheap test this morning and think I saw an evaporated line as I looked some time later and even then it was so faint that I may have imagined it anyway!! 

Foxy, I'm so impressed that you are waiting until Tuesday. Have you still got any symptoms?

How about you Magic? Any symptoms? Our charts are quite similar actually. As Mystic spotted. Although your temps are much higher than mine.

Welcome Fifi! I'm going to have a look at your chart now. Hopefully you will get your BFP soon. x


----------



## magicvw

Hey Fish - no symptoms - we missed the vital ingredient - BD!! I'm just bored waiting for AF so I can start again! xxx


----------



## magicvw

I just overlayed our charts and yeah they are quite similar! Hopefully yours will keep on rising though! I think your temps are lower probably you temp orally? The mouth tends to be cooler than the hoohaa!xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Than the 'hoohaa'?!! lol.. that made me laugh outloud! Yep I temp orally. I try and do it each morning without waking my oh and I think I might disturb him if I start temping down below. Thanks for your positivity magic. I hope your AF shows up soon so you can start again xx


----------



## magicvw

Fish&Chips said:


> Than the 'hoohaa'?!! lol.. that made me laugh outloud! Yep I temp orally. I try and do it each morning without waking my oh and I think I might disturb him if I start temping down below. Thanks for your positivity magic. I hope your AF shows up soon so you can start again xx

I actually do it down there because it's less obvious. Actually, DH doesn't even know I'm temping! I have 2 thermometers by the bed & I guess he thinks they're for the kids. WHen I wake up I just reach over and slot it in! Big advantage is that it doesn't matter if you fall asleep with it in there lol!


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOL!! Mine beeps away which is a bit annoying so I try and muffle it every time! It's tricky temping at the same day though as I don't want to set the alarm and wake him up.


----------



## magicvw

Fish&Chips said:


> LOL!! Mine beeps away which is a bit annoying so I try and muffle it every time! It's tricky temping at the same day though as I don't want to set the alarm and wake him up.

Well i've got 2 because one is a digi and one mercury. I like the digi results better because it's more accurate but I do find it harder to do in secret. I have developed a little routine - place finger firmly on button but don't press, put thermo under pillow, then press, wait a couple of seconds, insert. It's smothered by my legs, jamas and duvet so I can't hear it all when it beeps ready. I just leave it there and about 5 minutes (or more) later I put it on the table and check it in the morning. Sometimes I cock up with actually switching the darned thing on - no temp today for example! I like the mercury one better for being certain that things have worked. I will stick to using the mercury one around ov when it's more importnat (hopefully next month I won't miss ov! :dohh:)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ahh cunning! Thanks for the tips x


----------



## nadira037

Hello Ladies I posted my chart in my siggy = )

Foxy, your temps look great, fx'd for you!

Mystic, what do you do to keep yourself busy during you wait for the tww? I will def be looking in at your chart


----------



## Fish&Chips

Morning Magic. I see you've had some spotting today.. !

Hi Nadira.. I will be keeping a close eye on your chart.

Foxy's temps are still looking good!

Well I did a test today and it was a negative. Hope I just tested too soon but I'm getting slight twinges which suggest AF is on it's way. :(


----------



## Swanny

Hiya Ladies, 

Hope you are all well.

I'm 6DPO today, temp rising slightly. Cramping, tiredness, emotional and shooting pains in nips and quite sore. Thinking I have metalic taste today but can't be sure if it's in my head but it feels like at the side of my tongue at the back on both sides and extra saliva which I had before. 

Fingers crossed for everyone.

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

FX Swanny! x


----------



## Swanny

How are you getting on? Your chart looks really good. Any symptoms?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Swanny. I'm not sure how long my luteal phase is so I could get my AF any day so am watching my temps like a hawk! I did have some symptoms earlier on in my cycle but I have nothing now other than approaching AF type stomach twinges. I did a test today and got a negative but am hoping I just tested too soon. I will be gutted if my AF arrives but hey, what can you do. How about you? Any 2ww symptoms? x


----------



## Swanny

Ooooooooh fingers crossed for you :) 

I have a few cramps, twinges, tiredness, sore nips but then I got them last month and got AF so it's really hard to tell. When I was pregnant I had all the same kind of symptoms so who knows. It's heard to tell the difference between AF and preg symptoms. I did feel nauseas back then but that wasn't till about 10 DPO.

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's good to know. I'm coming to the conclusion that all my 2ww symptom spotting and analysis is completely pointless! It seems that every month I get different symptoms. Maybe watching my BBT will help at some point but at the moment I have nothing to compare against. x


----------



## nadira037

Just checking in ladies

Hi Swanny fx'd for you hope you get your BFP

Fish & Chips - your temps look great, keep us posted


----------



## Fish&Chips

How are you feeling today Nadira? Have you broken up yet for the holidays? x


----------



## mysticdeliria

nadira037 said:


> Hello Ladies I posted my chart in my siggy = )
> 
> Foxy, your temps look great, fx'd for you!
> 
> Mystic, what do you do to keep yourself busy during you wait for the tww? I will def be looking in at your chart

Hi Nadira,

It's just awful isn't it? Trying to make it through the wait for the 2ww? :wacko: Ugh! I have been busying myself with stalking everyone else's charts every morning :coffee:. We have a pretty good progression here of ladies in different parts of their cycles so it seems there's always some excitement. 

I think you will reach O before me, you are few days ahead in your cycle and you O'd on day 14 last month; you have a textbook cycle, you lucky duck! I hope you are BDing like crazy right now! :dust: catch that egg!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Mystic. How are you doing today? x


----------



## mysticdeliria

Charts are still looking awesome Fish and Foxy, I have my FX'd for :af:!!

Magic, yesterday I was thinking your chart looked good and didn't even notice that you BD'd outside of O! For you, I hope :witch: does get you soon so that you can get on with everything.

Swanny, nice rise, leave that coverline far behind!! :plane:

:dust: and sticky glue to all of you!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Mystic. I hope today's BFN will be replaced with a juicy fat P in a few days. Stay high temps!! x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Ladies

Some good looking temps there Fish - hopefully it's just too early for a HPT to show up yet :) 

I've not really had any symptoms - only that my food repeats on me and I'm quite tired, but that could just be down to having my parents over and doing more during the day!

I have only ever been late once before (Sept) when I was a couple of days late - got up at 3am on day 3 and tested - BFN - woke up at 7am with AF but (TMI coming up...) agonising cramps (I was doubled over most of the day) lots of clotting which I never get and feeling sick most of the day. It eased the following day and I had a fairly light cycle for the following couple of days!

Don't know what all that was about, but I'm hoping that the same thing doesn't happen tomorrow!! Those pains were unbearable! Not really feeling much - slight 'pokes' in my lower abdomen every now and again, but otherwise nothing. Still getting lotiony CM - not sure if that's a good thing or not!

Hope you are all doing well. Will check in tomorrow - hoping my temp stays up again!
xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

:thumbup: Thanks Mystic


----------



## mysticdeliria

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi Mystic. How are you doing today? x

Hey Fish,

I'm doing quite well, thanks for asking. Ding dong the :witch: is dead and I can get on with my cycle! We have a very busy Christmas/New Year's, so I'm not sure how well we will be able to stick to a good BD schedule. I'm still waiting on my preseed...hope it will get here before Christmas! 

I still have a good feeling about yours and foxy's charts, hopefully that bfp will show by Christmas, so you can really celebrate!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

That would be such an amazing present, thanks Mystic. I know what you mean about bd-ing over Christmas. I'm very grateful that by the time I next ov we will be back to the normal routine. x

FX for your test tomorrow Foxy!!! xx


----------



## magicvw

I am getting so excited for you girls!! It's boring being out of the game so I am living vicariously through you!! :D

I am spotting today - normal for me a few days before AF, so she'll be here by Wednesday I reckon.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Foxy I completely missed your earlier post.. sorry! I have a really good feeling that you are going to get a BFP. x

Well I felt quite low earlier after my BFN. I was getting AF type cramps but about 30 mins ago they turned to something a bit different. Very hard to describe but not like a dull ache but more like a tugging. I really hope it's not the witch playing tricks. I'm not sure when my AF is due but it shouldn't be for at least another 2 days but I thought it would be more than that. Am nervous about tomorrow's temp. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey! Thanks Magic. It's so nice to know you're watching over us!

Anyone spoken to Bernina recently? I hope she's ok after the witch arrived the other day.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey Ladies

Keep your chin up fish, it's not over until AF arrives! I have just eaten a roast dinner and feel sick as anything :( Gonna have a bath and see if it helps. I think AF will arrive tomorrow - just have a feeling. But we shall see. 

Hoping both our temps stay up!

Mystic - yey that you can get on with your cycle. I'm looking forward to seeing your chart develop this month.

Magic - hoping AF turns up asap so you can get back in the game
.
Bernina - hope everything is ok your end.

Hello and welcome to all the other ladies who have joined the thread recently :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Roll on tomorrow! x


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Hello, I'm new and think in 2010 I am going to HAVE to start charting. I have no idea when I O'd last month and I am also going to have to buy OPK's. I'm not trilled about either but I'm on Cycle 28 and with one good tube (that may or may NOT even be open at this point). I will have an HSG sometime Jan-March of 2010 and if the tube is open I will not try IVF. If it is blocked I will be starting IVF probably next summer. So I want to give myself at least 3 good months of charting so just popping in to say Hi to everyone!!


----------



## magicvw

I am nervous for you Fish and Foxy! xxxxx


----------



## magicvw

mrshuse8pound said:


> Hello, I'm new and think in 2010 I am going to HAVE to start charting. I have no idea when I O'd last month and I am also going to have to buy OPK's. I'm not trilled about either but I'm on Cycle 28 and with one good tube (that may or may NOT even be open at this point). I will have an HSG sometime Jan-March of 2010 and if the tube is open I will not try IVF. If it is blocked I will be starting IVF probably next summer. So I want to give myself at least 3 good months of charting so just popping in to say Hi to everyone!!

Hi there! Charting is really interesting once you get into it - don't approach it feeling all negative hun - the only thing it will do is help you learn TONNES about your body, make you feel really stupidly excited about waking up and most importantly, help you towards a BFP! :dust:


----------



## shambaby

hi there, hope you don't mind if i join you ladies?

feels a bit odd to be on a thread about charting actually - not so long ago i started one about ttc without a chart!! i hoped that by not charting i would be able to stay more relaxed and enjoy ttc but it seems the opposite is true for me - i'm frustrated at not knowing my cycle well enough, have no real idea when - or even if - i o, plus by the time i probably do o hubby and i are losing our enthusiasm for bd'ing! so, when af arrived today ( :growlmad: ) i decided to make a start. i have opened a fertility friend account and am hoping my thermometer is accurate enough (will check, and if not will order one).

anyhow, must go to bed now - need to make sure i get a solid block of sleep to check my temperature!


----------



## mysticdeliria

mrshuse8pound said:


> Hello, I'm new and think in 2010 I am going to HAVE to start charting. I have no idea when I O'd last month and I am also going to have to buy OPK's. I'm not trilled about either but I'm on Cycle 28 and with one good tube (that may or may NOT even be open at this point). I will have an HSG sometime Jan-March of 2010 and if the tube is open I will not try IVF. If it is blocked I will be starting IVF probably next summer. So I want to give myself at least 3 good months of charting so just popping in to say Hi to everyone!!

Hi mrshuse

I'm going to agree with magic (yet again, I think she's always right), charting is actually kind of fun once you get into it. It can make you somewhat obsessed at times, and can also be quite an emotional rollercoaster, but on the whole it really provides a TON of insight into your cycle. Sorry to hear that TTC has given you such a rough time :hugs:. I think you'll find that the girls here are really supportive and we love to see new charts when our own are boring (like mine is right now).

I will agree with you on OPKs though. I have ordered some this cycle along with my preseed and I'm not thrilled about trying them :wacko:. I have heard so many mixed reviews about them, but I figure an extra marker can only help (I hope).

Good luck with it all, and I look forward to stalking your chart along with the other ladies!


----------



## mysticdeliria

shambaby said:


> hi there, hope you don't mind if i join you ladies?
> 
> feels a bit odd to be on a thread about charting actually - not so long ago i started one about ttc without a chart!! i hoped that by not charting i would be able to stay more relaxed and enjoy ttc but it seems the opposite is true for me - i'm frustrated at not knowing my cycle well enough, have no real idea when - or even if - i o, plus by the time i probably do o hubby and i are losing our enthusiasm for bd'ing! so, when af arrived today ( :growlmad: ) i decided to make a start. i have opened a fertility friend account and am hoping my thermometer is accurate enough (will check, and if not will order one).
> 
> anyhow, must go to bed now - need to make sure i get a solid block of sleep to check my temperature!

Welcome shambaby

I could say pretty much the same thing to you as I did to mrshuse. You will definitely enjoy the benefit of knowing what your body is doing. And I think the reassurance that ovulation happens is the best thing that charting has done for me.

I'm looking forward to seeing your fledgling chart, hope you get to post a link as soon as you start it!


----------



## nadira037

Hi everybody!

Had such a long day today just wanted to stop by and say hello to everyone. Hoping the ladies in the tww temps stay up and get BFP's!!

Hello to the new ladies even though I'm new myself. I'm sure you will feel right at home just like me. 

Off to bed for me, check in 2mrrw = )


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Mrs H and Shambaby! Welcome to this lovely thread. Mrs H, I hope charting can help you before you need to start your IVF and I totally agree with Magic.. I kept waking up early today just to see what my darn temp was doing!! Annoyingly that then just messed it up! lol x

Shambaby I was the same but after 4 cycles I got annoyed with not knowing anything about my body. I feel much more in control now. x

Glad to see you've started your new cycle Magic!! 

Nice temps Mystic.. hopefully you will be able to spot your OV day easy peasy!

Morning Nadira.. well as I mentioned before I messed up my temps today. I have 2 very different ones and I don't know which one to use!!!

I usually try and take it between 6.45 and 7.15 every morning. I started to wake up at 4am and eventually thought I should temp so the first one was at 5.50am. I then managed to stop worrying and got another 2 1/2 hours in and took my temp again at 7.30 (so not far off when I normally temp). Do you know which one I should use. They are very different temps and I want to try and be as accurate as possible seeing as AF could show up at any point. Thanks in advance. xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

Hey Fish n chips, I would go with the earlier one, I guess that will probably be the lower one, therefore closer to your BBT. Done that before myself as I don't sleep well due to pain, but, touch wood this month has been a bit better than last week, temps are a lot more even. What I am doing now is taking my temp the first time I wake up in the early hours (anywhere from 4am to 6am) and this seems to be working. 
My excitement is that I think I have ov'd!!! Wasn't sure when it would happen this month due to chemical last month, but it seems to have appeared on time. Had an almost positive OPK yesterday which is why I have marked as +ve but not sure. Will do OPK again today and it might turn out that my temp is raised as I have a cold coming on.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Fifi. Yep the earlier is quite a bit lower than the later temp. hey ho! I have put the first temp on my chart.

Yep you definitely look like you ov-ed!!! And good going with the bd-ing!! x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning Ladies

Fish - your temp is still up there! I also woke up early this morning and temped, retemped at normal time and it was the same! So I can't blame the lower temp on waking up early! Grr :(

Magic - I'm really nervous today too! - think I ate some dodgy food yesterday, as haven't been able to keep anything 'in' if you get what I mean!! (Sorry tmi!). Still no sign of AF, but I just have a feeling that she will show today. 

Are you going to test again soon fish? I may hold out till thursday if she doesn't show.

Welcome everyone else - sorry, I will try to get to catch up properly tomorrow after my visitors leave.

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Foxy! Glad to see your temps are still high! The sickness is an amazing sign.. I'm so excited for you. I tested today with a cheapy internet strip and it was another negative. I'm saving my FRER test for a few more days. I started getting cramps yesterday (although they felt slightly different to AF cramps) but so far nothing today. Still getting lots of creamy cm. I just wish I could remember if this is normal or not.. I don't think it is. I'm so impressed that you haven't yet tested!! I'm going to see what my temps do over the next few days as I may not need to test if they take a dive. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh I forgot to say my later temp was 36.77 which is way higher than my other temps. I would have got very excited if it was accurate!! Stupid body waking up early! lol x


----------



## fifi-folle

Thanks for the compliment on BDing, my acupuncturist commented on it as well, as I explained to her my DH and I are very stubborn and determined!!! But also enjoy it too!!! 
36.77 is certainly very high, hopefully the earlier one was wrong! Or implantation dip? Or is it too late for that? Either way it is still above your cover line. 
Foxyloxy if it's the other end (iykwim) I had that last month when I was preggers (briefly), nausea and diarrhoea were quite bad, it was only when they went and the tiredness disappeared that I realised that it was over, then I started bleeding. So fingers crossed this is an early pregnancy symptom for you!


----------



## fifi-folle

Well definitely ov'ing, had the darkest ever OPK strip today! The second line is actually darker than the control line. Thankfully have BD'ed plenty but will keep at it!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey! Will be watching your temps very closely this month! x


----------



## fifi-folle

I'm hopeful but we have also been told repeatedly that we will probably need IVF and I am actually waiting on an appointment to see my new gynae at fertility clinic as when I saw her for the first time I had had the scan that showed the embryo. I have rather severe endo which has left me in constant pain for a year now, poo. But the chemical has got my hopes up that we can do it. In addition to charting and OPKs I have also changed my diet to the endo diet (cut out wheat and dairy), taking Chinese herbs, doing acupuncture and upping my exercise to try and lose the 3 stone I have put on with the endo treamtents and surgery. 
But fingers crossed!


----------



## magicvw

Fifi - good luck! Really h3ope you don't have to go for IVF :hugs:

FIsh and Foxy still looking really good - Foxy a slight dip means nothing, your temps are still fab! :thumbup:

CD1 for me today - I wasn't excpecting her today?! :shrug: I missed 2 days of temping last cycle and it turns out they were the most vital days! :dohh: Oh well onwards and upwards. Next ov for me will be between 2nd -8th Jan. :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Obviously the witch has been kind to you Magic! I'll enjoy watching your chart develop.

I've just had a migraine which I hope is a good sign. Clutching at straws really but what the hec. PMA x


----------



## ablacketer

wow, I had a significant temp drop this morning.....


----------



## magicvw

ablacketer said:


> wow, I had a significant temp drop this morning.....

Oooh are you an early ovver? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

That is quite a drop!


----------



## bernina

Hi everyone!! Sorry I've been MIA the past few days, I used my last vacation day for the year to finish my holiday shopping, had a very productive day!

Wow you're gone for a bit and temps are rising, new folks are joining, new cycles are starting, so much has changed!!!

First off I want to say welcome to all our new newbies (since most of us except Magic are still rather new ourselves!) So happy to have new faces and new charts to stalk!!!! Make sure and put a link to your chart in your signature so we can stalk you properly!!!

Swanny, I see your temps have risen the past 2 days, great news and can't wait to see what tomorrow holds!

Fish, I just had to point out that your chart looks perfectly symmetrical for the last 7 days! Don't let those negative tests get you down. And I totally agree with you on the 2ww symptom spotting. I really thought this was our month so wanted to have nice documentation to share with others but it turns out all those signs were just random stuff and pretty meaningless. I don't think I'll go into nearly as much detail this cycle. And thank you for thinking of me and checking up on me, that really means a lot. I was definitely down on Saturday when AF finally showed, but realized with all that spotting something was not normal (if I had been preg) and was just ready to get on with the next cycle and see if the b vitamins finally kick in and help with my spotting. Sorry about your frustrating temps today. I did that to myself towards the end of the 2ww, I would get so excited to wake up I would toss and turn and wake up early and just totally throw off my temping. Just remember it's a trend and not just one temp, although I know that's hard advice as you approach the time AF would have shown up, if you're like me every trip to the restroom is a stressful event, I would peak right away to see if there was any AF in the toilet. I always used the earlier of the temps as they were lower and I'd rather a pleasant surprise the next day then to get my hopes up too much and be disappointed.

Nadira, you're getting close to the big O, can't wait to watch your chart during the 2ww!!!

Mystic, looks like we're only 3 days apart on our current cycle, so here's hoping for a very early 2010 BFP for us both!!! If AF had to come at least she's here and we're ready to start the next cycle. Glad to go through this with you!

Foxy, The creamy cm is a good sign to me as most books I have read state that you should be rather dry between O and AF. And while your temps did drop a bit, they are still very much above the coverline, so you are still in for sure!!

Fifi, it definitely looks like you O'd, great news!!! FF should recognize it after 2 more days of high temps and then draw the red crosshairs for you. Sorry to hear about your previous chemical and the endo, :hugs: I'd love to learn more about the acupuncture you're receiving. I have seriously been looking into starting that up in the new year but just not sure exactly what it involves. I've been doing yoga for about a year now and really really love it. It's totally toned up my body and from what I've read it can really help to naturally balance the hormones and stimulate all of the internal organs. You mentioned that you would like to up your exercise so I just wanted to let you know that I think Yoga is a great option. You still need cardio if you're trying to loose weight, but it's a wonderful addition to any routine.

Magic, since it had to come anyway, I'm glad AF got you sooner rather than later. Also glad to see that we're also pretty close on our cycles, looks like I'm right between you and Mystic. Looking forward to what the new year brings for us all. 

ablack, another person close to my schedule, we're going to have a good ride this month, lots of support for sure. I wouldn't worry about a temp drop (or spike) that early in your cycle. Can be due to lots of things and should even out prior to ovulation. The other folks do have a good point though, is it possible you could ovulate very early in your cycle? I did have a small temp drop the day before ovulation (although not nearly as marked as yours).

A little update on me. I had planned to have my surgery this cycle to correct a uterine septum but after talking to the nurse have learned it's too late to do it this cycle (they have to do it within the first 10 days of your cycle and with the holidays there is no time) so on a positive note I'm in with you guys this go around! Plan to have the surgery sometime in late January if AF shows her ugly little head. The DR wanted me to go on birth control pills so they could do it at anytime during my cycle but I said no way. I don't need to introduce another chemical into my body to mess things up further. Let them figure out a way to schedule it within that 10 day window, I don't think it should be too hard! I have an appt next week to further consult about the surgery and get the results of all the bloodwork we had done (genetic testing for DH and I and FSH and estrogen levels for me). 

If I get wrapped up again and unable to post I want to wish everyone a very happy holiday season and a very fruitful and BFP new year. I am so glad to have each and every one of you in my life and look forward to growing our friendships (and our bellies) in the new year!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

You are so sweet Bernina.. I'm so pleased you are back. You've been missed!

Well I ended up using the later temp as FF says everyone is different and my temps are normally only off if I temp at the wrong time or if I'm ill. I will keep it in mind though and wont get too excited! My cramps have stopped today and I've had a migraine so I'm really not sure what is going on but I'm feeling fairly pessimistic after the BFN.

Are you trying again this month or having a month off like you mentioned? x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi there, I have come to the end of the first month with Clomid. I am currently on Cd29 and awaiting my AF. My day 21 blood test said I ovulated so i am guessing the :witch: will be here any day. 

I think I should start charting BBT as the OPKs I used were negative when indeed I did ovulate but unsure when!! I am guessing I ovulated Cd14-16 as this would be mid-luteal phase??- am I right?? I have never had a regular cycle, so the ticker at the bottom is a hazardous guess!!

Can anyone help me with a start to temp charting please...I'm sure it will help me in decifering my 'fertile' days!!

Oh, I did a HPT the other day and it was a :bfn:. 

So onto round 2 of clomid I go.........


----------



## StonesWife

Well I've played around with temping a bit but would like to get serious about and would love to join you girls here. I'm currently in the tww and hoping not to see the witch but I'm pretty sure I'll be charting soon! Boooo..... but I hope to find out about my cycles through temping and I hope you girls can help me!! :hugs:


----------



## bernina

Hiya Fish! I just updated my previous post to add a status about my surgery. Looks like I'm in this cycle and looking forward to it!!!

I am eagerly waiting for tomorrow to see what your next temp will be. I know those negative tests are hard to swallow, but they really don't mean much until you're several days past your usual AF date. I know so many get early positives, but there are just as many who don't show anything until 14 dpo. So hold that chin up and keep those fingers and legs crossed :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great news Bernina. I'm glad you're with us for another cycle and then you can get your op and continue! I'm glad you told the dr that you would not go back on to a pill contraception. It took me ages to get it out of my system! I can't wait to follow your new chart! Oh and make sure you do say hi again before Christmas!! x

Hi Teeny Weeny and StonesWife. I used internet opks this cycle and everyone was negative but I'm pretty sure I ov-ed. For that reason charting has been great for me. It's fairly simple. Have you both got a BBT thermometer? You need to take you temp every morning when you first wake up before doing anything else ie whilst you are still lying there not moving. Also try and do it the same time each morning. Then log your temps on a chart such as the one on Fertility Friend. Us ladies can then talk you through the results. Happy charting! xx


----------



## bernina

Welcome Teeny and Stones!

Teeny, I would suggest reading the very first post in this thread (27 pages back, haha!). I put some very basic information in there and some links that will get you started. You definitely need a Fertility Friend account (it's free) and there are some great FAQs and tutorials on the site itself. There's also a book that had been recommended to me and I now highly recommend it as well (Taking Charge of your Fertility). Take a read and then post back with any questions you still have, there are many girls in all different timezones so there should be someone on here almost 24x7! Fertility Friend (FF for short) even allows you to enter when you took your Clomid on the chart, it's such a wonderful tool.

Stones, I think you'll soon be addicted to charting along with the rest of us although I do hope your 2ww ends with a BFP and you don't have to discover charting for at least 9 months :)


----------



## ablacketer

its possible I guess, both of my previous pregnancies were concieved on my period... usually I jump all over on my period but not that much.


----------



## ablacketer

if I am, (and it would be awesome) we def BD the right days :D


----------



## bernina

ablack, I think it was probably just a normal fluctuating temp, I looked at your previous charts and unless something drastically changes this cycle I think it's too early for o. I noticed you had some temp drops early in your last 2 cycles (not quite as drastic though) so it's probably just a similar pattern. But like you said, if you did O early, you've got it covered!!!

I'll be eagerly watching your chart!


----------



## StonesWife

I bought a BBT themometer a month or so back... Tempted a bit then forgot a few days and didn't start my second cycle. How do I post my ff chart here so you can gander at my (half-assed) chart thus far :haha:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi Mrs H and Shambaby! Welcome to this lovely thread. Mrs H, I hope charting can help you before you need to start your IVF and I totally agree with Magic.. I kept waking up early today just to see what my darn temp was doing!! Annoyingly that then just messed it up! lol x
> 
> Shambaby I was the same but after 4 cycles I got annoyed with not knowing anything about my body. I feel much more in control now. x
> 
> Glad to see you've started your new cycle Magic!!
> 
> Nice temps Mystic.. hopefully you will be able to spot your OV day easy peasy!
> 
> Morning Nadira.. well as I mentioned before I messed up my temps today. I have 2 very different ones and I don't know which one to use!!!
> 
> I usually try and take it between 6.45 and 7.15 every morning. I started to wake up at 4am and eventually thought I should temp so the first one was at 5.50am. I then managed to stop worrying and got another 2 1/2 hours in and took my temp again at 7.30 (so not far off when I normally temp). Do you know which one I should use. They are very different temps and I want to try and be as accurate as possible seeing as AF could show up at any point. Thanks in advance. xxx

Hi Fish, 

Either way, your temps are still flying high above the cover line, so you're still in the running. Sorry to hear that the HPTs aren't co-operating but I still have my FXd for you!

My temps are certainly interesting this month. The last 2 cycles I've had quite wild fluctuations, and this cycle, my temps have remained relatively constant throughout the 1st week. I don't know if I'm getting better sleep, or if it has something to do with the B100s I've been taking this cycle :shrug:. Does anyone have any experience with B complexes? I hope you're right and O is really obvious this cycle, we'll see what the next couple of weeks hold.


----------



## bernina

Stones, to add a link to your chart you need to first set up your FF home page. So go to your FF chart and right above your chart you should see a button that says Home Page Setup. Click that, fill in any deatils and options you want. I would recommend to select Auto Update, Publish Special, Custom Signs, mood and energy data, Publish Intercourse Data, Publish Chart Labels, Publish Pregnancy Test Results, but that's just me. When you're done hit save. At the very top of that home page settings pages you should see a link to your chart. Copy that and then go over to Baby and Bump.

At the top of any Baby and Bump page you should see a User Cp link. Click on that and then edit your signature. You can just paste the link in and Baby and Bump will automatically make it a clickable link. Good luck!


----------



## mysticdeliria

StonesWife said:


> I bought a BBT themometer a month or so back... Tempted a bit then forgot a few days and didn't start my second cycle. How do I post my ff chart here so you can gander at my (half-assed) chart thus far :haha:

Welcome StonesWife

If you are on your chart page, you will see near the top a button that says "home page setup". Click this, and fill in what options you'd like displayed for us all to stalk! Save the settings, and copy your charting homepage link from the top and post it here, so we can all keep a watchful eye over you :winkwink:


----------



## mysticdeliria

bernina said:


> Stones, to add a link to your chart you need to first set up your FF home page. So go to your FF chart and right above your chart you should see a button that says Home Page Setup. Click that, fill in any deatils and options you want. I would recommend to select Auto Update, Publish Special, Custom Signs, mood and energy data, Publish Intercourse Data, Publish Chart Labels, Publish Pregnancy Test Results, but that's just me. When you're done hit save. At the very top of that home page settings pages you should see a link to your chart. Copy that and then go over to Baby and Bump.
> 
> At the top of any Baby and Bump page you should see a User Cp link. Click on that and then edit your signature. You can just paste the link in and Baby and Bump will automatically make it a clickable link. Good luck!

Hi Bernina, you beat me to it! Your instructions are very detailed. 
StonesWife, listen to Bernina LOL!

And Welcome to TeenyWeeny, hope you can find everything you need to get started. Bernina does a great job explaining things, but certainly ask if you have any questions.


----------



## mysticdeliria

Bernina-So glad to hear that you are doing well. I'm so sorry to hear that you are unable to get the surgery with all these pesky holidays getting in the way :cry:. But on the bright side, at least you can try again with us this month and hopefully get your sticky :happydance:! Good on you for saying no to the BCP, I would't wish those on my worst enemy. I am sure that they are what has messed up my LP and I've heard the same suspicions from other ladies around the site.

Foxy-Your temps still look so good, and I'm glad to hear that there are no signs of AF. Hopefully that :witch: will leave you alone for about 9 months!

Ablack-Not sure what to make of your temps. it looks like you took your temp an hour earlier, that might have made some difference :shrug: I guess we will have to wait and see what the next few days hold. It looks like you've really been working the OH, so if the egg did drop early, I'm sure you caught it.

Magic-So glad that AF finally came to clean house, and that you can finally get on with this cycle. :thumbup:

Nadira-Your cycle is shaping up quite nicely, you will likely O in a few days, hope you're :sex: like crazy!!

:dust: to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## bernina

I just wanted to post something I experienced with this new cycle. Normally I have to take ibuprofen (Motrin, Advil for those in the US) on day 1 and 2 of my cycle due to strong cramps that keep me up at night. I've read that ibuprofen has a possible negative impact on fertility so I wanted to try to stay off it if I could. 

I've been drinking Red Raspberry Leaf tea :coffee: to help tone my uterus and help with spotting so had a cup on cd 1 when cramping was at its worst. Well as soon as I finished that cup I noticed that the cramps really started to calm. It wasn't instant pain relief, but it took the edge off so that I could relax and almost ignore the remaining pain. I did the same on cd 2. 

I'm not sure exactly how it works, but just wanted to give you another option to the painkillers that are sometimes required at the beginning of a cycle. There's some debate on if the tea should be taken throughout your cycle or only up until ovulation. Some say that it can cause early labor or contractions which would of course not be good to an embryo trying to implant or an early pregnancy. Others say it helps increase bloodflow to the uterus and therefore is good for implantation and continued pregnancy. I tried to have 2 cups a day prior to ovulation then cut back to one cup a day after that. Of course read up and do some research on your own prior to adding it into your routine. I'm off to have a cup now!


----------



## magicvw

Welcome back Bernina! You are SO sweet! :kiss:

Interesting about the RLT. I don't get cramps any more - they were terrible when I was a teenager, but AF nearly always comes unannounced these days, but still good to know! :thumbup:

Yay we have more charts to stalk in here already! :yipee:

ablacketer - I noticed your chart gives you an average of 28 days cycle, in which case it would be very unlikely that you normally ov around now. BUT! I discovered the other day that some sperm can live for up to 7 days (I previously thought it was 5 days), so it's possible that you conceived in a bd during af but still ov'd a week later! Super sperm!

Mystic - just wanted to say your chart is looking very neat and tidy this month! Hope that means your body is doing the text book thing! xxx


----------



## ablacketer

our fingers are crossed here because of that and my period is unusually light :)


----------



## BellaBlu

Excellent post, I'm just learning how to "chart" so this was very helpful :) Thank you*


----------



## shambaby

wow, this is a busy thread!

thanks for the warm welcomeladies, i was rather nervous about starting to chart, but i think i will be ok with all the support on here. i did set up a ff account last night, but no temp to put on it yet, as i only just got a thermometer i can use today - will be temping in the morning! :happydance: i will post a link tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## mysticdeliria

magicvw said:


> Welcome back Bernina! You are SO sweet! :kiss:
> 
> Interesting about the RLT. I don't get cramps any more - they were terrible when I was a teenager, but AF nearly always comes unannounced these days, but still good to know! :thumbup:
> 
> Yay we have more charts to stalk in here already! :yipee:
> 
> ablacketer - I noticed your chart gives you an average of 28 days cycle, in which case it would be very unlikely that you normally ov around now. BUT! I discovered the other day that some sperm can live for up to 7 days (I previously thought it was 5 days), so it's possible that you conceived in a bd during af but still ov'd a week later! Super sperm!
> 
> Mystic - just wanted to say your chart is looking very neat and tidy this month! Hope that means your body is doing the text book thing! xxx

Thanks, I hope so too, but it's actually freaking me out a bit. I thought there might be something wrong with my thermometer, but I did a reading last night and got something different, so it's not that.

I had a bit of a strange temp situation this morning too ladies. I set my alarm for 6 as I do every morning, but I was tossing and turning from about 4. I got a slightly lower temp (36.22) than I've been getting so far this cycle. I decided to go back to sleep and see if I could squeeze in another 3 hours. At 9ish I woke up and temped again and I was back to 36.28. I'm not sure which to use (not there's a big difference between them) but I took the lower one, just so I could add a little intrigue to my chart :laugh2:!


----------



## nadira037

Wow so much has happened since my last post!! Yay more new people and charts to stalk. = )

Bernina- I should be o'ing any day and can't wait, I hope this is your cycle and your AF dosen't show! fx'd for you

So many things to say to everybody, welcome to newbies to the thread. = )

***I have a question I thinking I will O on saturday I was wondering if it's best to BD everyday untill then or every other day?***

Sorry this was so short and I didn't get a chance to speak to everyone individually, working on thank you cards with DH. Hopefully I'll get a chance to catch up 2mrrw!!


----------



## mysticdeliria

nadira037 said:


> Wow so much has happened since my last post!! Yay more new people and charts to stalk. = )
> 
> Bernina- I should be o'ing any day and can't wait, I hope this is your cycle and your AF dosen't show! fx'd for you
> 
> So many things to say to everybody, welcome to newbies to the thread. = )
> 
> ***I have a question I thinking I will O on saturday I was wondering if it's best to BD everyday untill then or every other day?***
> 
> Sorry this was so short and I didn't get a chance to speak to everyone individually, working on thank you cards with DH. Hopefully I'll get a chance to catch up 2mrrw!!


Hi Nadira, that's a good question. From what I've heard around here, BDing every day is a good idea IF the OH has healthy :spermy:. Apparently, it's good to have a fresh supply constantly coming in. However, if OH has sperm quantity or motillity issues, every other day, or another schedule set out by your dr. is better to follow. Of course, unless OH has had an SA done, there's likely no way of knowing whether there is a problem. It's your call, but personally, we go for it every day when we can take it. Unless we get to the point that we should suspect a problem, we will assume everything's fine.

Check out this link: https://babymed.com/faq/Content.aspx?13980


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I've just been on to the fertility friend webpage and triied to register- it says I can't and someone who is already a member has to invite me. aarrgh!!!

Please advise me, my af is due any day, so need to really think about starting this!! 

Thanks girls.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Morning all!

Teeny Weeny.. that sounds strange. If you like, send me a private message with your email address and I'll invite you but you should be able to just set up an account without being invited.

Nadira.. We tried every night as we knew there would be days when we couldn't so it would take the pressure off as we would know we did it the previous day.. if that makes sense!

Shambaby.. can't wait to see your chart this morning! Don't forget to add your link!

Welcome BellaBlu!

Well ladies.. I'm now very confused. I did another FRER today and got an EXTREMELY faint 2nd line. Could it be a BFP or is it just an evap line?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fish&Chips said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Teeny Weeny.. that sounds strange. If you like, send me a private message with your email address and I'll invite you but you should be able to just set up an account without being invited.
> 
> Nadira.. We tried every night as we knew there would be days when we couldn't so it would take the pressure off as we would know we did it the previous day.. if that makes sense!
> 
> Shambaby.. can't wait to see your chart this morning! Don't forget to add your link!
> 
> Welcome BellaBlu!
> 
> Well ladies.. I'm now very confused. I did another FRER today and got an EXTREMELY faint 2nd line. Could it be a BFP or is it just an evap line?

I thought it strange!! I am just desperate for some extra help in determining ovulation!!! I'll try and work out how to send a private message now!! :wacko:


----------



## foxyloxy28

OMG fish - I'm so excited for you! I'm hoping it's a +ve!

I tested this morning with clearblue and got a really strong horizontal line, but sadly no vertical :( 

I am back at work today after a few days off and now have that horrible feeling in my stomach that AF is going to show any minute now! I'll be a regular visitor to the ladies today no doubt! lol

Glad to hear everyone is doing ok. I'll try and catch up with all the recent threads throughout the day 

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Your temps are still looking really good though Foxy and you may just have tested before you have enough of the hormone. I feel so strange about my FRER reading today as it is incredibly faint, to the point that a camera can't pick it up.

Teeny Weeny.. I got your message! Hopefully you should have received an invite by now. x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi ya

I've just been looking at my chart and I think I know what's going on! 

I reckon I ov'd on CD21 and therefore with a 12lp that would make today 12dpo! Therefore, AF due tomorrow!

I think that's the case and so I expect her tomorrow. I woke up ridiculously early today at 04:30, temp was 97.90 - went back to sleep and woke up at 7.30 with temp of 98.04. Should I put in the 4.30 temp? I'm confused! 

Are you testing again in the morning? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I had the same problem yesterday. I had 2 temps. FF recommends you either use the one closest to the time you normally temp or the one after 3 hrs continuous sleep, it just depends on your body (I always have to take it the same time or it's off). Both your temps were after 3 hours so I would use the later one. x

I agree that you could have ov-ed on cd21 but your not out yet Foxy. I've been getting AF type cramps on and off for the last 3 days. x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Fish - I really thought this was my month - now I'm not so sure. It's going to be a horrible waiting game :( I may go and pick up a FRER tonight - I don't like the clearblues I've been using. 

I keep repeating my breakfast - infact, have been repeating all my meals for the last 4 or 5 days. Been peeing fairly regularly too - although have been having a few cokes whilst out and about, so maybe it's just down to that! Who knows!

I'm excited to be following you - I have such a good feeling that this is your month.
xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Foxy.. I really hope it is. I'm also 12dpo and the test hardly picked up anything and a lot of people only show positive after 14dpo and longer. I'm going to pick up the CB test as hopefully that will be a bit more definite as it will tell me one way or another rather than a faint line which I could be misinterpreting. x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fish&Chips said:


> Your temps are still looking really good though Foxy and you may just have tested before you have enough of the hormone. I feel so strange about my FRER reading today as it is incredibly faint, to the point that a camera can't pick it up.
> 
> Teeny Weeny.. I got your message! Hopefully you should have received an invite by now. x


Just been on there trying to work it out and watching the tutorials! When my AF arrives I will definately give this a go!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

OMG Fish - just checked out your piccy in the BFP section and I can see the line! Yey. I have everything crossed for you. x


----------



## Swanny

Hi Ladies, 

Please could you take a look at my chart from today. I've had a HUGE temp dip! I took temp at same time of 6:30 only this time I actually made note of the temperature (I normally just go back to sleep then turn it back on and write temp down) When I saw 34.91 I was really shocked so I took it again and it had gone up to 36.09 so I thought the 34 one must have been an error. But then I went back to sleep for about 2 1/2 hours and took temp again and it had gone back down to 35.25. So now I am thinking that my 34.91 could have been a genuine reading so I have put that one on my chart. I've heard of implantation dips but isn't this a bit extreme?

P.S - Fish - Congrats on the line :) yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Wow Swanny - just checked out your chart. That is a big drop. I am not really sure what to say. I guess if it was me, I would go with the middle one of 35! I'm sure the other girls can give you some better advice though.

Will keep an eye on your chart over the next few days x


----------



## ablacketer

two days where my temp dropped low. weird.


----------



## Swanny

I know I was thinking that but then my hubby said if I had just done what I normally did and gone back to sleep after taking temp then I wouldn't have had the opportunity to take temp again and I would have just gone with the first one of 34.97 which I guess is right and I haven't altered temps from any other day. I think I'll just keep it as it is for now and see if tomorrows goes back up. I guess it won't really make a difference to my chart unless the temp stays low for 3 days in a row?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow Swanny that is a big dip. It could well be an implantation dip!! I'll be watching your chart really closely!! 

ablacketer - I can a few low dips pre-ov in your last chart so I wouldn't worry you probably just have a body temp that fluctuates a bit. It'll probably go back up again tomorrow. 

Thanks Foxylady.. I can't believe other people can see the 2nd line! Maybe we've done it this month? Here's hoping!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

That sounds like a good plan.


----------



## ablacketer

I hope so for you Fish!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Fed up at work, so have just demolished about 1/2 ton of quality streets! Yummy! lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good work Foxy! x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Just getting in some practice for when I eventually get to eat for two!

Decided to upgrade to VIP FF membership too - it was doing my head in only having basic functions.

Boredom is bad for me - to much eating and spending!


----------



## fifi-folle

Argh typed a message then it disappeared. Think I ov'd yesterday, temp is up again today (I ignored the first one I took at 34.65). Fingers crossed for this month! 
Fish & Chips, saw your HPT looks good to me! 
Foxy - quality street sounds good (apart from them being Nestle, I have avoided nestle since childhood due to their history of less than nice practices in 3rd World, really annoying they bought all the good sweets, I miss my toffee crisps!) I have a bowl of chocolate coins I am working my way through:blush: 
Being a bit useless so haven't checked out everyone's charts.
I have however made it out in the 3 inches of snow to get my blood test done for German Measles immunity (everyone should get this checked before TTC apparently but the other GP I saw didn't mention anything:dohh: Esp as if you need the booster then you have to take 3 months off ttc, really hope I have full immunity)
Hope everyone's well!


----------



## magicvw

Oooh Fish - where is your piccie?? I wanna see!! 

Foxy - an implantation dip would normally be just the one day (3 days is to confirm ov). It is a bit dramatic, you're right, so FX that means a strong implant! :thumbup:

ablacketer - your temps look more striking in F. If you convert to celcius (which I did on your chart cos I don't get F), it's not nearly so spiky. I think it's normal fluctuation pre-ov xxx

Fifi - I think you probably o'd too! Just a couple of days to wait for FF to confirm! :dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi fifi

Will be following your chart to see how it develops.

Quality Streets aren't my first choice, but they have filled a whole until my sandwich!!

Hope your results come back ok :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Fifi.. I just had a blood test on Monday for the same reason. I've got to phone them up in a bit to check I'm covered. 

Hi Magic.. the pic is in the gallery section. Let me know what you think!! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep you look like you ov-ed fifi! I'm not too sure though if you did today or yesterday but I'm still quite new to charting. Good amount of bd-ing though!! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Magic

Sorry, I'm being a bit slow today - I can't find where I mentioned an ID?


----------



## mysticdeliria

Fish, I TOTALLY see it!! It's definitely there, I'm so happy for you! :happydance: You will certainly have a Merry Christmas now!

Foxy, you may be right about oing a little later, CD 21 is also believable, but that doesn't count you out just yet. The wait will be rough on all of us, but hopefully that BFP will come through.

Swanny, you certainly did get quite a dip!! Don't worry too much about it though, you already have a clear ovulation pattern and if you BD'd the right days, there's nothing to worry about unless AF shows.

Well, girls, I have to start baking. 2 pies, a cheesecake and gingerbread cookies to get through, hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Mystic. Wish I was at home cooking (not that I'm a very good cook!) rather than being sat at my desk trying to stay awake! Only another 1 hr 40 mins to go! Not that anyone's counting! haha

I'm hoping that I wake up at my usual time in the morning, with no AF and get a steady temp - that'll keep me going! 

I've upgraded my FF and have been reading through a bit more info re ovulation. I can see why it has put cd19 (with the 3 temps higher than that on cd19) I thought they had to be higher than the coverline :dohh:

I'm still slightly concerned that my chart is starting to look similar to the end of my last one!! :shrug:


----------



## bernina

Hi Everyone!!

FISH OMG I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU! You have to test again tomorrow for sure and see if that line gets any darker. I literally cannot wait for tomorrow morning to come for you!!!!!!!!!!!

Foxy, your chart is still looking great. All you can do is wait and see and hope AF stays away and temps remain high. I have a good feeling when looking at your chart!

Swanny, wow that is some dip! But it's very similar to the one you had on cd 12 so perhaps something was just going on with your body those two days. It could also totally be implantation dip which would be an amazing sign. Very eager to see what your temp is tomorrow. I had quite a temp dip on 6 dpo I think, obviously it wasn't an implantation dip, but perhaps there is something that goes on with the hormones around that time. Many charts (preg and non preg) seem to have a dip around that time so I definitely wouldn't worry about it and it could totally be good news if it is an ID.

ablack, I just wanted to say you have 2 beautiful kids!! I've been meaning to post that for a while but keep getting distracted with charts and temps!! Also, I think your temps are just leveling off after AF ended. I think mine did that last cycle (not positive though).

Fifi, I think one more day of a high temp and FF will detect ovulation on cd 17 or cd 18. Either way your BD schedules looks awesome!!! As someone told me last cycle, you hit that egg hard!! Also, you said you were writing out thank you cards with DH, were you recently married? If so congratulations!!!

Question for you all, my new digital basal thermometer only goes to 1/10 (like 97.1) instead of 1/100 (97.14) do you think that matters? I think FF recommends 1/100 but the Taking Control of Your Fertility book says 1/10 is enough. I really really love this new thermometer as it beeps every 10 seconds or so to let you know it's working and has a light up display and memory that actually works (my last one said it had memory but always read 97.70 no matter what the previous temp was). I'm going to use this new one throughout this cycle but just curious to hear what you all think is best. I figure since we're looking for an overall relative trend and not specific temps it probably is okay, guess I'll find out!

Oh Fishy I just had to say again how excited I am for you, I have a such a good feeling for you this month!!!!!!!!!!! Sticky glue sticky glue sticky glue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry if I missed anyone, I had to post quickly so I can finish up some work, it's my last day for the year, yeah!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks lovely lady!!! I've just been out and bought 2 CB tests and still have an FRER left so I'm going to test again tomorrow morning. I doubt I will sleep very well!

I don't think it matters that your new thermometer is only 1/10 as FF seems to round the temp up anyway. The main matter is that you like it and can use it easily. xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks for the support bernina - I really need it today :(

Fish - I'm not gonna be able to sleep tonight in anticipation of seeing your test results!

I'll probably have a bad night's sleep tonight, as I'll be expecting AF and so the slightest thing will wake me - but, I will have my thermo by my side :)

I can't decide whether to go out and buy a FR test! I don't have any other tests (other than IC OPKs) in the house. I'm worried that if by some miracle AF doesn't show tonight or tomorrow, I won't be able to get a test!!


----------



## bernina

Hi Foxy!

I guess the question is, do you want to test on Christmas Eve and/or Christmas Day? If so then yes, you should run out and get a test or two today so you have them on hand. If it were me, I would hold out for 2 more days and then test the day after Christmas. The reason I say this is because like you said if you did really ovulate 2 days later than FF said, then that would be when AF is truly late. If you are preg then waiting 2 days won't change that and if you aren't, then I'd always rather AF than a BFN to give me the bad news (but that's just me and really because of the chemical I had last time, I'm a bit gunshy). So I know I didn't really give you an answer, you just have to do what makes sense for you.

Your chart is looking really great whether you are 12 or 14 DPO! Temps nice and high, much higher than last cycle too!!!

Whatever you do decide to do, please keep us posted! Many of us are living vicariously through you and Fish!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks bernina. I am gonna go out and get some FR tests. I probably won't test tomorrow in order to give AF chance to show. If I ov'd 2 days later, she is due tomorrow morning. 

I'll have them ready for boxing day / day after if needed.

Thanks hun
xx


----------



## magicvw

Foxy - I am really sorry - I muddled you up with Swanny! :blush: How embarrassing! I'm so sorry hun! :flower: Your chart is looking great though - I know the last few days are nerve-wracking! I also think you may have ovd 2 days later, but who knows. It's still looking like a really promising chart!

Fish!! I see you have a positive test on your chart! :yipee: Huge congrats huni - I'm so chuffed for you! :D I still haven't found your poas - will pop into the gallery in a mo!! :D:D


----------



## Fish&Chips

It might be a bit premature putting a positive on the chart but everyone seems to think it is one. I should be able to confirm it tomorrow!

Foxy, I'm loving you avatar!!!! xx


----------



## magicvw

Fish&Chips said:


> It might be a bit premature putting a positive on the chart but everyone seems to think it is one. I should be able to confirm it tomorrow!
> 
> Foxy, I'm loving you avatar!!!! xx

Not at all! I would put it on! Can't wait for tomorrows! Please post the pic in here too! :D


----------



## Fish&Chips

Will do as long as you ladies want me to and don't mind? x


----------



## foxyloxy28

No probs magic - I thought I was losing my marbles haha:dohh:

I think I will take out the +ve OPK (it wasn't quite as strong as the test line anyway, so will ignore it). FF then changes my chart to CD21. We'll go with that!

I'm now fully stocked with pregnancy tests after raiding superdrug! :haha:

I have enough to last me a few more cycles :wacko:

Fish - is your piccy just in the BFP announcement section or in the gallery also?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Go on, post it here Fish :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

:dohh:Is it time for bed yet? I'm knackered, but don't want to wake up at 4.30 again!! 

Not looking forward to the busy weekend coming up work wise - who's idea was it to do two jobs?? :wacko:


----------



## fifi-folle

Foxy - Two jobs - ouch! Do you at least have Xmas day off?
Bernina - not me who's just got married, it was Nadira (sp?) writing thank you letters.

Hoping that falling down concrete stairs hasn't thrown egg and sperm off course, I just slipped down our stairs which are solid stone, really hoping I have not damaged my ankle and hip too badly, got ankle bandaged and ice pack on it, after having applied copious amounts of arnica. Stupid ovarian cyst feels like it has been ripped or torn or something, feeling rather sorry for myself. No Bding tonight certainly.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi fifi

Yes, I have xmas day off. I work full time as an Administrator for a mental health team, but I want to do clinical work, so have been given an additional contract to work with them on weekends / bank holidays etc as and when I want to - best of both worlds!

I have chosen to work boxing day and monday bank holiday just to get a bit more experience - hoping it'll be quiet!!

I hope you haven't hurt yourself too badly - gets lots of rest and I hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## bernina

Fifi, so sorry to hear about your fall. I hope everything feels much better tomorrow, I'm sure ice and some rest will help things. Sorry for the mix up with Nadira. I wouldn't worry about egg and sperm from the fall, the body is quite resilient and well padded on the inside. 

Nadira, congrats on whatever it is you're writing thank you cards for, assume it's a wedding but perhaps you just have a family who likes to spoil you with random gifts :)

Foxy, LOVE the new profile pic, quite sassy!!! I hope the weekend is quiet for you and that you get the experience you're looking for (along with the BFP!!!!!!!!!!!)

Fish I can't WAIT until tomorrow!! Lets see I get up at 7am my time to temp which will be noon on your side of the pond so your post should be old news by then!

Oh yeah, just wanted to add that I upped my balanced b vitamin from once a day to twice, so now I'm getting a b-100 (checked to make sure and mine are timed release so I should be good). Wee should be neon yellow tomorrow AM!! I need that darn spotting to GO AWAY!!


----------



## shambaby

just checked out your test pics fish&chips - looks like a bfp to me :happydance: congrats!

ok going to try to post a link to my chart in my signature now - nothing much to look at yet, but i guess we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## shambaby

yay, it worked :happydance:

must go to bed now - am up far too late as i decided it was a good idea to ice the christmas cake at 11:15 pm!!


----------



## bernina

Chart is looking good shambaby! I started on cd 2 last month and managed to get a nice complete chart, so no worries starting on cd 3. Can't wait to watch your progress. I'm on cd 5 so we're super close together this month!!!!

Mmmmmm Christmas Cake....


----------



## magicvw

Yeah no probs starting on cd3! I'm not charting through af - (bit messy when you temp vaginally!). My first ever cycle I think I started on about cd7 or something. As long as it's a few days before you expect to ov, it's ok!! 

Fish - if you don't want to post the actual pic in here, just post the link to it. (SOrry I am lazy and don't look at the poas gallery much these days lol!)

Happy Christmas Eve everyone!! xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Morning all!

Firstly Fifi.. I hope you're ok after your fall?

Well I didn't sleep at all well last night with the worry of this morning's test but as you've probably guessed from my status... I got a BFP!!!

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_3446.jpg

I'm so happy but at the same time weirdly pessimistic as I know how high the chances are that it might not stick. Wish me lots of sticky dust!! I'm now off to cry!!!! xxx


----------



## pichi

congrats!

would someone like to look at my chart and see what they think of it, if you don't mind? :blush:

i didn't start temping at the very start so - im not totally sure when i ovulated but i am now 10 days late


----------



## moochacha

Fish&Chips said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Firstly Fifi.. I hope you're ok after your fall?
> 
> Well I didn't sleep at all well last night with the worry of this morning's test but as you've probably guessed from my status... I got a BFP!!!
> 
> 
> I'm so happy but at the same time weirdly pessimistic as I know how high the chances are that it might not stick. Wish me lots of sticky dust!! I'm now off to cry!!!! xxx

Yay that's great!!!

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi pichi, thanks for your congratulations.

I've had a look and can see that FF had to guess your OV date so in theory you could have ov-ed earlier. If we go by the date that FF has predicted then you are only 12dpo (days past ovulation) so depending on your luteal phase you are possibly not late yet. However if you did a test, it might show up now (but may not as it's still quite early). You had a big old dip around 7dpo however it lasted a few days which is odd. However it could still be an implantation dip. You've got some great symptoms so FX!!

When are you planning on testing? xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats Fish - I was so pleased to see your pregnancy ticker this morning. Loving the digi pic too. Sending tons of sticky dust your way. 

What a wonderful xmas pressie :)


----------



## moochacha

Hey ladies,

Well Im back bumping up this thread now that i've been charting for 3 weeks! :dance: Its so awesome that the bfp are starting!!! Congrats Fish&Chips.

I do have a question though I'm hoping someone can answer, I have been using OPK and for the last few days i keep getting negatives. Though everything else is telling me that its time to BD because my cervix is high, soft and open and I have heaps of EWCM (sorry for the TMI).

Now im confused. :( Should I just wait for a positive OPK? or get busy like now? lol

Anyway im testing in the right conditions eg around 2pm, not drinking two hours before hand etc.. 

ahh im sooo confused :dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I keep going from wanting to burst out crying to very pessimistic! Thanks for the sticky dust!! It's the best Christmas present in the world. I know we're very very lucky. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

moochacha.. I cannot stress this enough.. ignore the opks!!! I got a negative every time I tested and look what happened!!! They can help some ladies but you can easily miss the surge. Get bd-ing mrs!!!! xx


----------



## pichi

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi pichi, thanks for your congratulations.
> 
> I've had a look and can see that FF had to guess your OV date so in theory you could have ov-ed earlier. If we go by the date that FF has predicted then you are only 12dpo (days past ovulation) so depending on your luteal phase you are possibly not late yet. However if you did a test, it might show up now (but may not as it's still quite early). You had a big old dip around 7dpo however it lasted a few days which is odd. However it could still be an implantation dip. You've got some great symptoms so FX!!
> 
> When are you planning on testing? xx

thanks. the dip didn't actually last long - it was just because i wasn't able to record my temp on the sunday so, for all i know it could have been a higher temp again. 

think that throws me off though is that i had some bleeding on the satarday before my AF was expected... ah, only time will tell i guess.


----------



## moochacha

Fish&Chips said:


> moochacha.. I cannot stress this enough.. ignore the opks!!! I got a negative every time I tested and look what happened!!! They can help some ladies but you can easily miss the surge. Get bd-ing mrs!!!! xx

OMG!!! Thanks babe I have been stressed out all day :happydance: I'm sooo taking your advice... 

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

No worries!! If I had waited we would not now have a lovely BFP!

Pichi - What type of bleeding was it? Was it brown or red? x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

moochacha said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> moochacha.. I cannot stress this enough.. ignore the opks!!! I got a negative every time I tested and look what happened!!! They can help some ladies but you can easily miss the surge. Get bd-ing mrs!!!! xx
> 
> OMG!!! Thanks babe I have been stressed out all day :happydance: I'm sooo taking your advice...
> 
> THANK YOU!!!Click to expand...


Just to say that all of my OPKS were negative but my blood test confirmed I HAD ovulated....Just get to the BDing and Good Luck....you just never know!!!

xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fish&Chips said:


> I keep going from wanting to burst out crying to very pessimistic! Thanks for the sticky dust!! It's the best Christmas present in the world. I know we're very very lucky. x


I got my :bfp: yesterday and retested this morning.... very happy but also very worried...

Best of Luck Fish!! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations TW. FX both our BFPs stick. x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats TW - 2 BFPs on the same day - woo hooo :)

Mooch - I totally agree with Fish&Chisp, get bding girl and don't stop! haha


----------



## fifi-folle

Congratulations Fish n Chips and Teeny Weeny!

Thanks for your best wishes, feeling sore today but not broken anything thankfully. Have a stupidly large bruise on my hip though. Hoping I'll be able to drive through to my parents this afternoon, DH isn't the best driver really and has no experience driving in snow so I've got to be able to do it (or take some Valium or something to get through the 30 mile drive with him behind the wheel!!! I love him to pieces but thankfully he's a much better accountant than driver!)
Temp was down a little on yesterday but still high so I think I've definitely ov'd now for the tww, argh.

Foxyloxy - you have my respect! My brother has schizophrenia so have had dealings with various aspects of mental health teams over the past 10 years, it must be a very difficult job at times but rewarding too. Chart is still looking good, sending positive vibes!


----------



## BroodyBoo

I'm new to trying and having got a clue where to begin (well apart from the obvious, he he)!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome BroodyBoo

I would recommend having a look at fertilityfriend.com - there are tutorials on there and FAQ's which really helped me a lot. 

Do you know much about your cycles? Average length, CM patterns etc etc?

I'm sure you'll find all the ladies on B&B really helpful - I know I do


----------



## magicvw

pichi said:


> congrats!
> 
> would someone like to look at my chart and see what they think of it, if you don't mind? :blush:
> 
> i didn't start temping at the very start so - im not totally sure when i ovulated but i am now 10 days late

Huni - you MUST have tested surely??!! If your cycle is normally 28 days it's extremely likely that you ov'd around cd14 and that the jump in temps is actually your chart going triphasic - (up into a third higher level of temps due to pregnancy!!) PLEASE :test:!!!


FIsh - love the digi! :hugs:


----------



## BroodyBoo

foxyloxy28 said:


> Welcome BroodyBoo
> 
> I would recommend having a look at fertilityfriend.com - there are tutorials on there and FAQ's which really helped me a lot.
> 
> Do you know much about your cycles? Average length, CM patterns etc etc?
> 
> I'm sure you'll find all the ladies on B&B really helpful - I know I do

Thanks, I'll def try that. AF due New Years Day so soon as shes out the way we'll get going. Have you done anythin to perk up your body? Weight Loss, Cutting Out things etc


----------



## foxyloxy28

I lost almost two stone this year - although have put 10lbs back on! Stopped smoking in August - don't normally drink anyway so didn't need to worry about that.

I'm taking folic acid everyday, but that's about it really.


----------



## foxyloxy28

pichi - i totally agree with magic. :test: :test: 

Good luck


----------



## moochacha

Hehe thanks ladies!!!!!!

I took your advice lol TMI but hey we're young and we're still newlyweds so i guess its expected jk.. looks like were staying in for most of Christmas! :blush:

Teeny Weeny CONGRATS!!! And im sooo sending everyone sticky :dust:.. 

:hugs:


----------



## moochacha

BroodyBoo said:


> I'm new to trying and having got a clue where to begin (well apart from the obvious, he he)!

Hey welcome BroodyBoo!!! 

Like foxy said https://www.fertilityfriend.com is a great place to start. Good luck and if you have any questions these ladies are more than happy to answer them.


----------



## mysticdeliria

OMG Fish and TW, I am sooooo super excited for you girls!!! :yipee: This is the best Christmas news you could get, and I'm hoping lots of sticky sticky glue keeps those beans firmly planted for the full 9 months!

Foxy, glad to see temps are still up, I have everything crossed for you! When will you test again? Oh yeah, and I also LOVE the new avatar, very seductive!

Pichi, I'm in agreement with all the other girls.....:test:!!!!

Moochacha, Do it and do it and do it! Have yourself a Merry little Christmas with the OH and catch that egg!

fifi, sorry to hear about the tumble, I hope you feel better soon! Tell the OH to drive carefuly because there might be a baby on board!

Don't know what's up with my chart, it was so constant, and now I'm seeing a huge rise. It's waaay too early for o and I don't have any ewcm so I don't get it. I really hope it's not o because we haven't had any time to BD this week and probably won't until after Christmas. I never thought I'd say this, but please O stay away a few days longer!

Ladies, I hope you all have a very wonderful Christmas!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Oh, and welcome broody boo. Good luck setting up your FF account, hope to see your chart up here very soon!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi mystic

Thanks - it's the seductive version of foxy loxy!

Yep, temps are still up - fingers crossed! If AF doesn't show overnight, I'll test tomorrow with a FRER.

I think your temp will probably settle back down again tomorrow. I often have temp spikes not long after AF has gone. I'll be keeping an eye on your chart over the xmas period. 

Hope everyone has a super xmas and I'll keep you all updated whether it be Af or a BFP!! I know which one I'd prefer! :haha:


----------



## bernina

Official congratulations Fish! Best Christmas present ever!!!!! I'm on my mobile so haven't had a chance to read all the posts so sorry if I've missed any other updates. Happy Christmas to all!!!


----------



## bernina

Teeny Weeny said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> I keep going from wanting to burst out crying to very pessimistic! Thanks for the sticky dust!! It's the best Christmas present in the world. I know we're very very lucky. x
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: yesterday and retested this morning.... very happy but also very worried...
> 
> Best of Luck Fish!! xxClick to expand...

Congratulations!!! So very happy for your Christmas BFP! Wishing you about 9 mos of high temps and sticky glue!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Foxy..I've just seen your signature!! You ladies are all so lovely xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

You're welcome.

Merry xmas ladies


----------



## debbie2911

hello im new to ttc can i join dont no much about charting been reading lots tonight :) hope you all have a lovely christmas and lots of BFP soon xx


----------



## shambaby

yay! congratulations on the bfp's! hope it's catching :winkwink:

just wanted to wish everyone a very happy christmas and lots of sticky :dust: af is on her way out, so i'm starting to feel a little excited about getting started on my first month ttc with a chart :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

debbie2911 said:


> hello im new to ttc can i join dont no much about charting been reading lots tonight :) hope you all have a lovely christmas and lots of BFP soon xx

Welcome Debbie!

When do you think you're going to start temping, and charting? I hope you have a wonderful Christmas!!!


----------



## moochacha

OMG!!!!!!!! 

You know I'm just sooo frustrated with myself.

Take a look at my chart! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/ortiz 

Now its saying that I had my fertile window two days after my period.. I normally have a 31 -32 day cycle and i was using OPK's two days into my fertility windows (no wonder they have been coming out negative) 

It was strange because right after my period i had EWCM but i thought it was too early to start using OPK the day after a period. Plus FF was expecting me to OV around the 26th so i started using OPK's on Monday the 21st.

So basically I OV CD 11 instead of CD14 :( I hope DH and I BD enough.. Though this month we were feeling extra loving towards each other but I kept tell him to wait till I'm fertile lol... 

Sorry for the rant ladies but Im soo sad that i didn't use my instincts and my own judgment...

Plus I've had cramps for the last 3 days :cry: and according to my FF Im 3 Dpo... :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

Moochacha - don't worry, FF is only indicating that you possibly ov that day. The lines will go solid when FF thinks it's pinpointed ov. Wait a few more days and see what your temps do.

Happy xmas everyone.

I've just tested with FRER and got a:bfn:so that's put a bit of a dampner on xmas :( wish AF would get a bloody move on now grrr!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Well, just started cooking xmas lunch and suprise suprise......... looks like I'm out! :(

Not sure whether I can take another cycle of this, so think I'll consider taking some time out (I'll continue to chart & stalk of course!!).


----------



## shaerichelle

Morning ladies, I have been ttc for 3 months now. Currently on CD 37. No AF and had a BFN. So my question is should I start charting now or wait for AF. I have a feeling AF is going to be a while. There is a possibilty I may O without having a period.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I would suggest starting now, it won't hurt to get used to taking your temp everyday and will give you some idea of what your body is doing. :)


----------



## mysticdeliria

foxyloxy28 said:


> Well, just started cooking xmas lunch and suprise suprise......... looks like I'm out! :(
> 
> Not sure whether I can take another cycle of this, so think I'll consider taking some time out (I'll continue to chart & stalk of course!!).

Aw, Foxy, I'm so sorry to hear that she got you...on Christmas Day no less!! :hugs: :hugs: That :witch: can be horrible, can't she? I agree that TTC can really make you want to rip your hair out, especially when AF shows up late. She did the same thing to me last cycle. But just think, in the end, it will all be worth it when you are holding your perfect baby...we just need to get our BFPs first! At least AF has finally come and you have a definitive answer, and can look ahead to the next cycle. I hope taking a little break calms things down for you, it might be just what you need to bring on your BFP. And I'm glad to hear that you'll still be charting and hanging out here with us. Enjoy your Christmas!

P.S. You were right, my temps dropped again today, thank goodness!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi mystic

Hope you're having a lovely xmas day.

Part of me is relieved that she turned up (hated the BFN's and not knowing). I have to say that I didn't have any symptoms, but I was really sure this was my month! Oh well, on to the next.

I am definitely going be on here checking in with everyone - it's the only thing that keeps me sane. OH and I decided over lunch that we want to keep on trying, just gonna try not to put too much pressure on ourselves.

I've had CD21 bloods done which were ok and I appear to be ovulating (from my charts), so hopefully it's just a matter of time! :dohh:

i've decided to give the soy a go again this month - although now I have them, I can start taking them asap. They didn't arrive until CD5 last time, so think that is why I ov'd later than I expected to! 

I'm glad your temp has settled back down again. I'm looking forward to following your chart over the next few weeks. 

With any luck, January will be all of our month and we can join Fish&Chips over in 1st tri :)


----------



## shaerichelle

foxyloxy28 said:


> I would suggest starting now, it won't hurt to get used to taking your temp everyday and will give you some idea of what your body is doing. :)

I guess I will go get a thermometer tomorrow.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Make sure you get a BBt thermometer which has 2 decimal points i.e. 97.10 - much more accurate. :)


----------



## moochacha

Good Morning ladies,

Ah its boxing day here in Australia but first up i want to :hugs: foxy sorry that horrid :witch: got you, don't give up darl though i know its hard but the best things in life can sometimes be the hardest. You will get your bfp soon :baby::dance:

I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas girls and I'm going to kick that :witch: for you Foxy you just wait till i get my hands on her jk xX


----------



## shaerichelle

foxyloxy28 said:


> Make sure you get a BBt thermometer which has 2 decimal points i.e. 97.10 - much more accurate. :)

Oh thats is good to know. I didnt know thats the one I needed:)


----------



## magicvw

foxy - sorry she got you hun :grr:

shaerichelle - I agree with the others - start now!

moochacha - if you have ovd I think you bd'd at the right time, so FX! Don't always trust FF's decision though - last month FF said I ovd on CD9 then on CD14, but I think it's more likely it was cd17-19. Sometimes the picture doesn't become clear till after the 3 consecutive high temps, even when FF gives you bold lines. Personally I don't know, looking at your chart! You got LOADS of ewcm! Are you sure it was just left over :spermy:? FX and :dust: for you anyway! xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm so gutted for you Foxy. I hope that Jan brings you your BFP xx


----------



## moochacha

magicvw said:


> foxy - sorry she got you hun :grr:
> 
> shaerichelle - I agree with the others - start now!
> 
> moochacha - if you have ovd I think you bd'd at the right time, so FX! Don't always trust FF's decision though - last month FF said I ovd on CD9 then on CD14, but I think it's more likely it was cd17-19. Sometimes the picture doesn't become clear till after the 3 consecutive high temps, even when FF gives you bold lines. Personally I don't know, looking at your chart! You got LOADS of ewcm! Are you sure it was just left over :spermy:? FX and :dust: for you anyway! xxx

Yeah the whole ewcm its been a real weird month for me!! I doubt it was from DH though lol because it's actually been there non stop since my period, small amounts but still there.

I'm still trying to understand how FF works, I think i have the most half of it figured. I still don't know which setting allows me to display only the 
signs I've ticked right now it shows every sign on FF.

Thanks for the :dust: hun and good luck for this cycle sending you lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## fifi-folle

Hope everyone had a lovely Xmas day, we were through at my folks and cooked Xmas dinner for everyone which went really well. Even made fresh croissants for breakfast today and took my parents breakfast in bed, think I might have got some good daughter points for that!
FF decided this morning that I ov'd on CD 18, really hope it's right because we haven't bd'ed since then, falling down stairs has left me rather sore and then been rushing around and have been tired by the time we got to bed. Temp went really high this morning, either because I had a glass of wine and a port last night or because it's going triphasic, but I think it's more likely the booze! Or because my parents had their heating on 24hrs a day as it was so cold and snowy. Got back to Edinburgh to rain and no snow left :-(

Foxy sorry AF got you, so cruel to arrive on Xmas day

Hopefully by Xmas next year we will all be holding our little bundles of joy, or at least pregnant! DH and I were talking on our way home and are hoping this time next year we will have a new house and new baby!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your support - bit of a miserable day yesterday. I think taking the soy on the days I did made me ov late, so I'm hoping that this month I'll ov around CD17 (like in October). 

I adjusted my chart to CD21 for OV as this ties in with my luteal phase being 12/13 days. Also, if I take out the + OPK then FF automatically changes to CD21. I have decided that I am not going to use OPK's this month - I didn't find them particularly helpful last cycle.

Plan is to try to bd every other day from around CD12 - easier said than done :haha: 

I hope you all had a nice day yesterday.

Magic - I notice you are going away - hope you have a lovely time.

Moochacha - thanks for your kind words and give AF an extra kick from me hehe. I wouldn't be suprised if your temps over the next few days suggest you ovulate later than what FF currently says :) I'll definitely be keeping an eye on your chart.

fifi - just out of interest, have you tried removing your + opk just to see if FF alters your ov day? It made a 2 day difference on mine! 

Fish&Chips - How's everything with you? Any symptoms / sickness etc?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Foxy. No not really, just heartburn and twinges in my tummy. I'm still trying to get my head round it all and am trying to relax and not worry so much xx


----------



## fifi-folle

foxyloxy28 said:


> fifi - just out of interest, have you tried removing your + opk just to see if FF alters your ov day? It made a 2 day difference on mine!

I've tried that and it changes it to dotted line on CD17, which is where it was before this morning's temp. No idea really. Last cycle FF said CD19 but my acupuncturist looked at my chart and said CD14. I might ignore OPKs next month, but when it comes down to it I probably won't be able to resist!!! Yet another POAS addict here! Although I am going to try not to do HPT until the 6th of Jan - after I started bleeding last month, give embryo a chance to get comfy if we have been successful this month.


----------



## cutecub00

yeah..I'm new to this site and to charting so I'd really like to join you all. We've been TTC for about 4 months now. We have had some unexpected situations get in our way which could have something to do with the lack of success so far, but the bulk of that stress is behind us now.I think you'll find that charting and temping really helps to pass the time.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome cutebu00

Are you currently charting? If so, do you have a link for your signature?

Hope your ttc journey is a short one :)


----------



## shaerichelle

I took my first temp this morning. Now I have to record it. I did oral temp. I need to get a new thermometer.


----------



## fifi-folle

So how's everyone doing? I realised my temp yesterday and today are similar to same point in cycle last month so not too excited about it jumping up, guess my progesterone levels just took another leap, which would tie in with the hot flushes and moodiness I have been having the past couple of days. Only 5dpo or possibly 6dpo if you just go by my temps. I am actually charting with another website but not putting in OPK or CM and it thinks CD17. Any thoughts?


----------



## Swanny

Hi Ladies, 

I got my BFP!!!! Very faint but it's definately there! Going to test again in a few days and hopefully lines will get stronger.

It's not really sinking in but just going to take one day at a time.

x


----------



## Swanny

Fish and Chips - Just realised that you got BFP too!!! Congratulations hunni! I've had heartburn too for the past 3 nights when trying to get to sleep and I NEVER get heartburn. 

x


----------



## foxyloxy28

fifi-folle said:


> So how's everyone doing? I realised my temp yesterday and today are similar to same point in cycle last month so not too excited about it jumping up, guess my progesterone levels just took another leap, which would tie in with the hot flushes and moodiness I have been having the past couple of days. Only 5dpo or possibly 6dpo if you just go by my temps. I am actually charting with another website but not putting in OPK or CM and it thinks CD17. Any thoughts?

Hi fifi

I would have said CD17 too on your chart :)

I wouldn't give up hope yet, lets see what your temps do over the next few days :thumbup:

I'm still feeling pretty sorry for myself, but otherwise alright. :wacko:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats Swanny


----------



## fifi-folle

Swanny - congratulations!
Foxy- take care of yourself, enjoy the Xmas choccies and generally relax, new year - new cycle.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Swanny! I thought that massive dip looked good!! 

Foxy, I hope you're doing ok?

Bernina - How are you? I haven't heard from you in ages.

Hi to Magic, Mystic and all you other lovely ladies xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Swanny, what date did you get married? We got married on 13th June this year x


----------



## kitty_girl

Hi Ladies,

Great news fish and swanny v happy for you and wishing you lots of stickyness.

If anyone would like to check out my chart id be grateful, i think my temps are on the up and i have had some symptoms especially painful bbs.

wishing everyone else baby dust xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

It's looking good kitty. Are you going to test?


----------



## bernina

I hope everyone had a very nice Christmas and Boxing Day!!!

Swanny, I just read, congratulations on your BFP!!!! Are you going to test again to watch that line get stronger and stronger?!!! 

Welcome Broody Broo, Debbie, Shaerichelle and CutCub, you've found a great group of gals to go through charting with, it's so much better with all the support they provide!

Foxy, I'm sorry that AF got you (and on Christmas day to boot :( ) but the good news is that you have 2 nice full charting cycles that show a clear ovulation day and that your body is doing everything it should. And I am definitely not the queen of PMA, but I've had to comfort myself with those same words so I have lots of experience. I see you're going to take soy this cycle, I know I read about that somewhere but clearly it didn't sink in, so what is that supposed to help with? And glad that your cd 21 bloods were normal. I find out Weds the results of our genetic testing and my cd 2-3 bloods (estrogen and FSH).

I noticed a lot of folks had small temp spikes around 23 - 25, I wonder if the stress and general hustle and bustle (and alcohol) of the holidays had anything to do with those.

Fifi, this is totally off topic but just saw you are from Edinburgh. DH and I visited Scotland for about 2 weeks this summer and Edinburgh was one of our most favorite places. You are very lucky to live in such a beautiful and historic city. I have great memories of walking along the narrow lanes in the evening fog. Oh and looking at your chart you hit that egg plenty hard, so fingers crossed for you and hope those temps stay up (preferably for 9 mos!) Hope you're continuing to feel better from the fall.

Fish, thanks for checking in with me, I'm doing well thanks. Haven't been home much over the past few days so wasn't able to get online. Had lots of reading and catching up to do today! How are you feeling, any other signs besides the twinges? With my first preg what I called the jumping stomach was really my only sign for several weeks. I remember laying in bed and could just feel a circus going on in there. Later I got terrible food aversions although never sickness.

Hello to all of the rest, can't wait to see what our charts and 2010 bring us. I'm hoping for sticky BFP's for all!!!


----------



## kitty_girl

Thanks fish and chips, I tested xmas eve and I got a BFN but I think I will give things another week and see if my temps stay up! Then maybe will test :D


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm feeling good thanks Bernina, although still terrified as it's still early days. I haven't had heartburn today which I feel gutted about as it is reassuring to me. I've been quite bloated but that's about it. I'm still temping but considering stopping as I need to try and keep calm and relaxed and not worry about the worst case scenario. What reading have you been catching up with? xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

kitty_girl said:


> Thanks fish and chips, I tested xmas eve and I got a BFN but I think I will give things another week and see if my temps stay up! Then maybe will test :D

At 10dpo I also got a negative.. you could still be in! x


----------



## kitty_girl

That's reassuring thanks hun, just relax I'm sure u will be fine :)


----------



## moochacha

Swanny said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I got my BFP!!!! Very faint but it's definately there! Going to test again in a few days and hopefully lines will get stronger.
> 
> It's not really sinking in but just going to take one day at a time.
> 
> x

Wooo hoo congrats Darl,

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## moochacha

I wonder what this dip in my chart is about? :cry:


----------



## bernina

Whoa moocacha, that is quite a drop. I see that FF put an open circle for the temp, did you take it at a different time than usual? If so or if you didn't get 3 hours sleep then that could be the reason. I'm sure it will go back up tomorrow, I think it's a bit too early for implantation dip but of course nothing is ever certain when ttc. I really do think tomorrow's temp will be back in line.

Kitty, your chart is still looking great, and def don't count yourself out, our own Fish is a perfect example of what can happen!!! Will be eagerly watching your chart tomorrow!

Fish, I know exactly how you feel. Just seems like there is so much that could go wrong that it's amazing any babies are born at all. I agree on the temping, I would probably quit as well. If the worst happens and your temp drops then there really isn't anything that can be done either way, so why give yourself the stress analyzing ever little temp shift. But also don't let fear get in your way of truly enjoying this blessing. The odds are definitely in your favor that you will have a healthy little bambino so please try to enjoy this as you only are pregnant for the first time once in your life and it is an amazing journey. Plus the rest of us need to live vicariously through you for a few months until we get our BFPs!!! 

I had lots of reading to do to catch up on this thread, I think 3 new pages since my last post!! We sure have an active group here and I just love it. I also got a bunch of new books for Christmas off my wish list so will be catching up on that kind of reading as well! Right now I'm reading a sci-fi series called Dune. I'm a total sci-fi and historical fiction nerd, in fact I'm about to enjoy a cup of raspberry leaf tea and some sci fi right now :coffee: (since there is nothing good on TV except Super Nanny and I'm sick of seeing parents who don't realize the blessing they have with their kids!)


----------



## moochacha

bernina said:


> Whoa moocacha, that is quite a drop. I see that FF put an open circle for the temp, did you take it at a different time than usual? If so or if you didn't get 3 hours sleep then that could be the reason. I'm sure it will go back up tomorrow, I think it's a bit too early for implantation dip but of course nothing is ever certain when ttc. I really do think tomorrow's temp will be back in line.

I noticed that FF put the circle, i think its because i clicked sleep deprived because i haven't been sleeping well the last few nights. I'm getting more than 3 hours sleep before i temp but I'm having trouble getting to sleep and I keep waking up I don't know why i normally sleep like a log lol... Still temping at the same time but this morning I woke up with one massive headache, I guess its due to poor sleep. 

Thanks for the reply, I hope it goes back up tomorrow and enjoy your cup of raspberry leaf tea and sci fi!!!


----------



## shambaby

hi ladies, hope everyone had a good christmas x foxy, i hope af didn't spoil it too much :hugs:

af left me a couple of days ago so we have started on the babydancing (i know it's early, but can't hurt to get a bit of practice in! :winkwink:) my temps are looking a bit wonky, probably because my sleep pattern is a bit erratic, and i'm letting myself wake naturally, rather than by alarm, so i think i'm kind of half-awake for a while before i realise and take my temp. should hopefully be a bit more normal when i get back to work and wake up at the same time each day. 

i'm very excited to see more bfp's each time i check the thread - congrats swanny - it's helping me stay hopeful :D

:dust: to everyone x


----------



## nadira037

Hey Ladies!!! I was at my mom's house for the weekend and she dosen't have the internet so I'm trying to catch up on the past few posts.

Congrats again Fish&Chips!! Congrats Swanny!!! I hope that we all join you ladies soon!

Foxy - sorry to here about AF 

Mystic - I've been looking at your chart, mine is confusing me this month. My temps have been all over the place and I got two postive OPK's this month. One yesterday where the test line was thicker than the control and the other today where they were the same width but the test was darker. I don't know what that means?? Darn OPK's!!

This month has been nothing like last month but hopefully that's a good thing since last month was unsuccessful.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Bernina. I did a temp today and it was a good one so I think I'll leave temping on a high! Thanks for your kind words again.. I do need to just relax and stop worrying so much. 

Ah.. I understand your last comment about reading now! Sorry I thought you meant revision or something! 

moochacha - I'm not sure what that dip is about but I would bd just incase you are about to OV.. just to be on the safe side. I think it's too early to be an ID and I don't think you ov-ed earlier as it is already saying you ov-ed very early in comparision to your last cycle.

Shambaby.. happy bd-ing!!

Nadira.. I reckon you are about to ov any day so make sure you do lots of bd-ing!! xx


----------



## fifi-folle

bernina said:


> Fifi, this is totally off topic but just saw you are from Edinburgh. DH and I visited Scotland for about 2 weeks this summer and Edinburgh was one of our most favorite places. You are very lucky to live in such a beautiful and historic city. I have great memories of walking along the narrow lanes in the evening fog. Oh and looking at your chart you hit that egg plenty hard, so fingers crossed for you and hope those temps stay up (preferably for 9 mos!) Hope you're continuing to feel better from the fall.

Edinburgh is certainly a beautiful place, especially to visit, but I still find myself looking out over the Bridges to the castle and thinking "Wow". It was esp beautiful in the snow over the past week or so. I moved here for uni and stayed, as did DH. On another note off topic have you read the Ender Saga? It's by Orson Scott Card and is one of my favourite series of books. Well worth a read. I've not made it through Dune yet, we have quite a few of the books and my Dad read them when they first came out, don't know why I've not read them, DH has. 
Back on topic, I noticed I had an identical dip last month so hoping this is an implantation dip, the bean last month implanted but didn't stick, so hopefully my body will manage to hold on to it this month! I've had a few odd symptoms; sore knees (had this on progesterone tablets so hoping it's a good sign), totally gone off Bd'ing, I mean totally!!! Same happened last month. Have felt nauseous each night for three nights now. And have been feeling really hungry. Getting my hopes up but all these "symptoms" could just be because my hormone levels are high.

Moochacha - that is a serious dip, I would put it down to lack of sleep, I would discard it.

Sorry I've not done personals for everyone, still not quite awake! Actually slept past 9am today, that's unheard of for me!


----------



## kitty_girl

Hello ladies,

- hope yor all ok, once again I coud do with some of your charting wisdom, my temp dropped dramatically today could it be implantation or mayube the witch is on her way? X x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry Kitty, I could be wrong but I think it's probably too late to be an implantation dip. Are you having any cramps? xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey ladies, i'm hoping somebody can help me out.. I have a question. I started spotting really lightly this month for a few days, then it stopped for 1 day... and AF came the next day... What day do I count as the first day of my period? The spotting day or the full blown day? Irregular periods are a pain :(


----------



## kitty_girl

No cramps but my ovulation date is debatable! Lots of creamy cm! I guess I will just have to wait for the witch to make an appearance grrrr oh well!! Thanks anyway x


----------



## mysticdeliria

BellaBlu said:


> Hey ladies, i'm hoping somebody can help me out.. I have a question. I started spotting really lightly this month for a few days, then it stopped for 1 day... and AF came the next day... What day do I count as the first day of my period? The spotting day or the full blown day? Irregular periods are a pain :(

Hi Bella, and welcome! Don't count the spotting, CD 1 is the first day of full flow. If you have irregular periods, charting could certainly help you understand your body better. Are you trying it yet?


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hi girls, I haven't been posting for awhile, so glad Christmas is finally over and got rid of the last of our guests yesterday. Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. I have to go through and read everything I missed now!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Swanny-Congrats hun! :happydance:I'm so happy that you got you BFP before year's end!

Fifi-I agree with Foxy, I would also guess cd 17, maybe 18 due to the +OPK. But no matter what it is, anywhere from CD 8-19 you did a great job chasing that egg!! :thumbup:

Kitty-your temps were quite high and I see the drop today. I agree with Fish that IF your O date is correct it might be a little late for an ID, however, you don't have many pre-O temps and no previous cycles, so O could be wrong. You do have fertile CM and CP after your blue line and you have lots of gaps and open circles afterward. I'd say you're still in since O can't be well determined from you chart. FX'd for you!

Mochacha- That's quite a dip!! It may just be due to not sleeping, but if implantation is gauged by the intensity of the dip, I'd say your little bean has dug in really well :winkwink:!! Seriously though, you should wait a few more days and see how things pan out. I wouldn't try to read too much from that one crazy temp.

Shambaby-Hope that now that the holidays are over and as you approach O your temps will calm down a bit!

Nadira-I'd say that your O is imminent, make sure that you are BDing now and for the next few days! Hope you catch that egg!

Magic-What's up?! Haven't heard much from you lately either, but I'm glad to see that the :witch: is gone, and that you're temping again!

Fish-Hopefully your emotions are calming down a little now that the BFP has sunk in. I also hope that you are starting to feel better and more secure about your pregnancy as you get further into it. :thumbup: I'm glad that you are going to stop temping if it will help you relax, but selfishly, I'm gonna miss stalking your chart. Hope all is well, and I'm wishing tons of sticky glue to you!

Foxy-Haven't seen you post much the last day or two and I can't access your chart anymore! Did you take it down? I know that you said you weren't going to go overboard trying this cycle, but I thought you were going to keep temping. Hope all is well and that we hear from you soon. Also, let me know if your homepage is still up...maybe I'm doing something wrong...:shrug: Oh, and one more thing, Bernina asked about the soy isoflavins but I'd like to know what their pupose is too. Please share!!

Bernina-Glad to hear that you're going to join me with the B100s yay for neon pee :happydance:!! Now that Christmas is over, OH and I will have to get down to :sex: hope you are doing the same as O approaches! Happy reading!

Welcome to all the lovely new ladies who will be joining us as we head into the New Year. :dust: and sticky glue to you all!


----------



## BellaBlu

Mystic- I'm just learning about it, and I'm going to try to start this month :) I was a bit confused about which day to count as "day one" since mine just kinda come and go as they please, but I'm going to start this month.. so hopefully soon I'll have things figured out...Thanks for the welcome! :flower: Best wishes to all of you*


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Ladies

Sorry, been busy working extra shifts over the holidays - need more money!! Considering signing up for University in September 09 to become a qualified Mental Health Nurse - not sure if going to go for it or not yet, I may wait 1 year and sign up in 2011.

Mystic - my ff page should still be accessible from my FF ticker. If it isn't let me know and I will have a fiddle around with the settings :)

In answer to the Soy question, it's supposed to be the 'natural clomid'. It is taken the same days as clomid - i.e. 1-5, 2-6, 3-7 or 5-9 at around double the normal clomid dose. Last month I took 200mg cd 5-9 (which is why I ov'd late I believe). I couldn't take it earlier than those days cos it didn't arrive in time :( this month I am taking 100mg cd1-5. I expect to ov around cd17.

There have been a few threads on here and I will try and find the link to the best one. 

There is a lot of contradicting info on soy - most info says that soy has a contraceptive element, however this is believed to be the case if taken regularly throughout your cycle - i.e if you have soya milk every morning for breakfast!

I am still temping this cycle. Decided to try and relax about it all and focus on change of career etc. Hopefully this will take some of the pressure of ttc!

Hope you are all well.

I'm looking forward to stalking everyone's charts this month :)


----------



## mysticdeliria

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Sorry, been busy working extra shifts over the holidays - need more money!! Considering signing up for University in September 09 to become a qualified Mental Health Nurse - not sure if going to go for it or not yet, I may wait 1 year and sign up in 2011.
> 
> Mystic - my ff page should still be accessible from my FF ticker. If it isn't let me know and I will have a fiddle around with the settings :)
> 
> In answer to the Soy question, it's supposed to be the 'natural clomid'. It is taken the same days as clomid - i.e. 1-5, 2-6, 3-7 or 5-9 at around double the normal clomid dose. Last month I took 200mg cd 5-9 (which is why I ov'd late I believe). I couldn't take it earlier than those days cos it didn't arrive in time :( this month I am taking 100mg cd1-5. I expect to ov around cd17.
> 
> There have been a few threads on here and I will try and find the link to the best one.
> 
> There is a lot of contradicting info on soy - most info says that soy has a contraceptive element, however this is believed to be the case if taken regularly throughout your cycle - i.e if you have soya milk every morning for breakfast!
> 
> I am still temping this cycle. Decided to try and relax about it all and focus on change of career etc. Hopefully this will take some of the pressure of ttc!
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> I'm looking forward to stalking everyone's charts this month :)

OK, I've got it now. I had you bookmarked, and I guess your url is different now so it wasn't working for me, :dohh: I've changed the URL and now I can stalk you again :thumbup:!

Sounds like you are busy, hope the focus on your career is just what you need to relax. Going back to school might be a good idea, but I'm not sure you will have time since you should be quite pregnant by September :winkwink:!

Thanks for the info on soy. I've heard about people using it, but have also heard that it delays ovulation, mine is already quite late so I don't think I'd want it delayed anymore. I guess I should do my own research, but I hope it works for you this month!! I will be watching to see if taking it earlier results in earlier O.

Glad to know that you're still around and that you are doing well! 

:dust: to you as you get started on your next cycle!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Here is a link to a site with some info on soy.
https://www.twoweekwait.com/newsletter/2006-01/

You are supposed to o around 10 days or so after your last soy day. I ov'd 12 days after my last one (cd9 - cd21), so I am hoping to ov cd17 this time around :)

I was thinking about the possibility of being pregnant around september/october time! I suppose what I have to think about is can I postpone things on the basis that I 'might' get pregnant!? 

It's so hard! Grrr I was never fussed about having kids, then all of a sudden the old clock started ticking a few years ago with my ex and since being with my current partner for over 2 years now, the ticking is getting rather loud! haha I want to have my 1st 9of 2 preferably! lol) by 30 (tick, tock, that gives me till 2011).

Thanks for the babydust. I'll be keeping a close eye on your chart this month :)


----------



## ablacketer

i hear ya foxy. I promised my daughter we wouldnt have our baby around her birthday ( she was born on the 20th of dec and already competes with christmas) so we have to try to not try in march lol

Im hoping since I feel so different this cycle it will be the one. (bewbs crampin, super horny, lots of cm during sex)


----------



## Kita

Hi! I am very new to charting and have some questions:

first, I am using a normal thermometer this cycle just to get the hang of testing since I started mid cycle. I recently picked up the book "Taking Charge of your Fertility" so I thought Id try out charting and I will continue it if I dont get my BFP this cycle (With a BBT)

My Ovulation Chart

Thats the link to my chart.. 

My question is, does the dropping in temp mean I might O soon?? Or is it a bad sign?


----------



## ablacketer

it looks more like the drop before AF to me, you should have Oved around the 14th day. unless you have really long cycles


----------



## foxyloxy28

Fingers crossed for you ablacketer :)

Kita - I am not sure to be honest.

Although, if your cycles are normally 34 days (like your ticker indicates) I would say it's too early for AF dip. 

The problem with temping with a normal thermometer, is that the gap between temps appears more dramatic and harder to read. With the BBT thermo's, the .2s, .5s etc make a big difference to how your chart looks. I would continue to get used to taking your temp and get the BBT thermo like you said if you don't get your BFP in the meantime. :)


----------



## kitty_girl

Thanks mystic, on the plus side if AF does come at least i will know where im at, does anyone know how lond after a temp drop is the witch supposed to pay a visit.
Did you have a nice xmas mystic? xxx


----------



## Kita

Thanks girls! Yeah Im not a 28 day cycle girl. Mine range from 34-36 days and a few days ago I have had lots of EWCM. Now it is kind of slippery but not EW. I assume I am Oing soon. 

And if my BFP doesnt come, I will definitely be getting a BBT :)


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hi Ladies
> Considering signing up for University in September 09 to become a qualified

OMG!! Seriously i started off my nursing career as a mental health nurse and it was the most rewarding position I've ever held. Since doing my masters I'm pretty must stuck in the ER as first point of reference. Plus the extra mulah is massive incentive. :thumbup: Good luck!! :friends:


----------



## moochacha

Heh now back on subject...

Thanks ladies for all the replies you're all totally right and my temp has gone back up way above the cover-line. 

Ah soy sounds really good I'm going to read into it!! :coffee: 

Hey Kita not sure what that dip is all about, i had a slight dip in temp then 3 thermal shift days when i Ov. Anyway i say BD!! When in doubt just BD lol...well that's my motto hehe :dust:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/ortiz but you're so far into your cycle are you sure you haven't OV yet?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Fifi.. you are totally right, that dip looks very similar to last month's! I have my FX that you will get your BFP and that your bean will stick. 

Kitty girl.. I'm waiting patiently for today's temp in the hope that the witch doesn't show up! 

Mystic - So good to see you back online! Looks like you will ov fairly soon so I hope you're having lots of fun! I did stop temping today, although it was very hard! I woke up and kept looking longingly at my thermometer! 

Foxy - I think that training to become a mental health nurse is a very honourable thing to do although I'm sure it's a very tough profession but that is very rewarding. Let us know what you decide to do. Looks like the witch has nearly finished her unwelcome visit! I hope the soy works out well this cycle.

ablacketer - Looks like you might have ov-ed today! I will be watching the next few temps closely. How well do you think you timed the bd-ing?

Welcome to kita and bellablu! These ladies are amazingly helpful as you can see from my status!

moochacha - Your temps are looking very promising!! I am wishing your lots of sticky baby dust!!

Bernina - Hope you have are doing well! xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

moochacha said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> Considering signing up for University in September 09 to become a qualified
> 
> OMG!! Seriously i started off my nursing career as a mental health nurse and it was the most rewarding position I've ever held. Since doing my masters I'm pretty must stuck in the ER as first point of reference. Plus the extra mulah is massive incentive. :thumbup: Good luck!! :friends:Click to expand...

Thanks moochacha - I currently work as administrator for the 24/7 mental health crisis team :) I'm doing additional shifts with them as a support worker to get experience. I'm loving it and want to do this full time - hoping I may be able to get a position with them in the new year.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Fish&Chips - hope all is well with you and little bean :)

moochacha - your temps are looking great :) Very excited to see what happens over the next few days.

Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Woo hoo my temp went up again today!!!


----------



## kitty_girl

Hiya ladies,

Well i am officially confused no witch today and my temp has gone back up, however i have done some chart browsing and other people have had af with high temps so i dont really know what to make of it!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Kitty Girl.. umm that is strange. I've noticed you're still getting lots of creamy cm as well. Are you tempted to test?


----------



## kitty_girl

very tempted to test... however i am distracting myself as a bfn would stick a downer on my day... do you not think its too early?


----------



## Fish&Chips

No it's not too early at all. You should definitely get a BFP by now if you are pregnant (although there are always exceptions). If you are worried you could always wait until tomorrow? x


----------



## kitty_girl

I will have a think, its prob just af playing tricks with me.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Umm.. I've had a look online and couldn't find much to help although I did find one page that a lady said her af arrived 2 days later. You're not out though.. just don't want to get your hopes up incase xxx


----------



## kitty_girl

im being very realisic with myself today, i think im pretty much counting on a BFN as i had one xmas eve. so it still remains to be seen.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well Christmas Eve would have been too early really. See how you go today and then if AF doesn't show up test tomorrow? I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## kitty_girl

BFN, i cant say im surprised as im not. never mind i wish AF would hurry herself up so i can get on with waiting to O next month... implanon prob played havoc with my body hence all the preggo like symptoms


----------



## minime2009

Hi Guys

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing!

I am new to charting and this month is my first full month.

I had a mmc at 12 weeks mid August and this is the first month I am back to normal with ovulation and BDing! I did OV last month but OH was really ill so no BD'ing - was gutted lol.

Sooo, not really sure what to expect now I am in the 2 week wait. I have had the same temperature for four days in a row and not sure if that is normal or if something wrong with my thermometre!

It says my chances for this month are good. I OV on Christmas Day and we were so full of food and drink we couldn't be bothered doing it lol. However we had done it on Christmas Eve night and Boxing Day morning - I think they should have given me a High lol.

Anyway fingers crossed for me guys. Am feeling a bit more positive this month and hoping for better things with my next pregnancy - if it ever happens!

Any comments on my chart welcome - I have added it to be signature at the bottom - if it doesn't work let me know!

Jules xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

fifi - woo hoo :) I've got my eye on your chart over the next couple of days.

Kitty - I know how you feel, but keep your chin up, you never know!

Welcome minime - so sorry for you loss. Just tried to have a look at your chart, but it's just the link to the log in page for FF. You will need to go to your home page to set up a link :)

Bd'ing on xmas eve and boxing day is good, so fingers crossed for you this cycle. re the same temps, try taking your temp tonight and see if it is different to the last 4 readings, this should give you an idea as to whether your thermo is playing up.

Welcome again, looking forward to stalking your chart over the next couple of weeks :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi gals. My temps are about the same. I still havent had my AF. Its been a little over 5 weeks since my period. I am frustrated. I wish I knew what was going on with my body.


----------



## Fish&Chips

So sorry Kitty. Hopefully you will know for sure soon either way xx

minime2009 sorry about your mc. I hope you get a sticky bean soon xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi everyone!

I'm very new here and pretty new to TTC. I'm a nurse, and have studied a TON about fertility and charting, etc...just haven't done it personally until about 2 cycles ago. So I'm off! Starting this journey (that hopefully doesn't end up to be too long lol). Can't wait to make friends and meet all of you lovely people. Best of luck always.

xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi PeaceLoveBaby! Welcome to the thread. These ladies are the the most lovely and helpful people ever so you have done well to find them! I hope your ttc time is a short one! x


----------



## minime2009

:wacko:


foxyloxy28 said:


> fifi - woo hoo :) I've got my eye on your chart over the next couple of days.
> 
> Kitty - I know how you feel, but keep your chin up, you never know!
> 
> Welcome minime - so sorry for you loss. Just tried to have a look at your chart, but it's just the link to the log in page for FF. You will need to go to your home page to set up a link :)
> 
> Bd'ing on xmas eve and boxing day is good, so fingers crossed for you this cycle. re the same temps, try taking your temp tonight and see if it is different to the last 4 readings, this should give you an idea as to whether your thermo is playing up.
> 
> Welcome again, looking forward to stalking your chart over the next couple of weeks :)

I have tried to change myfertility friend link but it just takes you to a weird wheel thing. How can I get you access to my chart?

So glad to have someone to chat to about this!!
Thanks so much! I just realised I still had my pregnancy ticker on saying I was 30 weeks


----------



## mysticdeliria

minime2009 said:


> :wacko:
> 
> 
> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> fifi - woo hoo :) I've got my eye on your chart over the next couple of days.
> 
> Kitty - I know how you feel, but keep your chin up, you never know!
> 
> Welcome minime - so sorry for you loss. Just tried to have a look at your chart, but it's just the link to the log in page for FF. You will need to go to your home page to set up a link :)
> 
> Bd'ing on xmas eve and boxing day is good, so fingers crossed for you this cycle. re the same temps, try taking your temp tonight and see if it is different to the last 4 readings, this should give you an idea as to whether your thermo is playing up.
> 
> Welcome again, looking forward to stalking your chart over the next couple of weeks :)
> 
> 
> I have tried to change myfertility friend link but it just takes you to a weird wheel thing. How can I get you access to my chart?
> 
> So glad to have someone to chat to about this!!
> Thanks so much! I just realised I still had my pregnancy ticker on saying I was 30 weeksClick to expand...


Minime, when you go to your "homepage setup", you need to choose the charts you want to display on your homepage. This at the bottom under the heading "published charts". Move your charts from the box on the right to the box on the left and that should display them on your home page. Hope that helps!! According to your wheel, you did a good job BD'ing, FX'd for you!

Will write more a bit later girls, once i've checked out the charts! Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Mystic beat me to it minime :) follow her instructions and we should be able to see it. 

I didn't want to mention the ticker earlier, I'm sure it must have been a very difficult time for you:hugs:

With any luck, we'll all have lovely sticky beans in 2010.

On a slightly different topic, I have decided to put further edcuation on hold till 2011. It would be sods law that I would fall pregnant either at the beginning, or half way through a university course if I started in 2010. Full time education would mean I'd have to leave employment, therefore no maternity pay/leave and only basic government maternity pay! :dohh: 
If I stay in the NHS, then I get a decent maternity package and peace of mind that I have a stable income if a little one were to make an appearance! 

Life is so bloddy complicated! I need to either win the lottery or marry an extremely fertile millionaire. I thnk my chances of either of these are pretty slim! :haha:

My parents are back to stay tomorrow till Tuesday, so I won't be around much. I will be dying to get on here and check in with you all:wacko:
xx


----------



## minime2009

mysticdeliria said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> 
> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> fifi - woo hoo :) I've got my eye on your chart over the next couple of days.
> 
> Kitty - I know how you feel, but keep your chin up, you never know!
> 
> Welcome minime - so sorry for you loss. Just tried to have a look at your chart, but it's just the link to the log in page for FF. You will need to go to your home page to set up a link :)
> 
> Bd'ing on xmas eve and boxing day is good, so fingers crossed for you this cycle. re the same temps, try taking your temp tonight and see if it is different to the last 4 readings, this should give you an idea as to whether your thermo is playing up.
> 
> Welcome again, looking forward to stalking your chart over the next couple of weeks :)
> 
> 
> I have tried to change myfertility friend link but it just takes you to a weird wheel thing. How can I get you access to my chart?
> 
> So glad to have someone to chat to about this!!
> Thanks so much! I just realised I still had my pregnancy ticker on saying I was 30 weeksClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Minime, when you go to your "homepage setup", you need to choose the charts you want to display on your homepage. This at the bottom under the heading "published charts". Move your charts from the box on the right to the box on the left and that should display them on your home page. Hope that helps!! According to your wheel, you did a good job BD'ing, FX'd for you!
> 
> Will write more a bit later girls, once i've checked out the charts! Hope everyone is doing well today!Click to expand...

Brill thanks!! I think it may work now!! Sorry, I am being completely dense today - is that a pregnancy sign lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yey, it worked :) gonna have a good nosey now


----------



## foxyloxy28

I see what you mean about the same temps for several days running. Are you going to take your temp tonight, just to check your thermo is working ok :)


----------



## minime2009

foxyloxy28 said:


> I see what you mean about the same temps for several days running. Are you going to take your temp tonight, just to check your thermo is working ok :)

Yes, In fact am going to dash up and get it now! Two mins


----------



## minime2009

foxyloxy28 said:


> I see what you mean about the same temps for several days running. Are you going to take your temp tonight, just to check your thermo is working ok :)

Did it twice. Once after running up and down stairs and my husband asking me questions about cheese on toast lol -35.8

Again, with no interruptions - 36.3

So it's working, just weird in the mornings lol.

I started a poll on my FF chart hehe. I can see this is going to be addictive but it's made me feel much more positive :happydance:

I love that I have a thread to torture people with my chart on so thanks!!:hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Glad to hear it's working. I'll be glued to your chart trust me - I'm addicted :)

P.S I blame bernina for getting me addicted to chat stalking as she created this thread!:haha:

Bernina - hope all is well with you :) Not seen you around much lately.


----------



## minime2009

foxyloxy28 said:


> Glad to hear it's working. I'll be glued to your chart trust me - I'm addicted :)

Thanks hun that's really good of you. :hugs:

So what do you think about this months so far?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Well, I have to admit I'm still pretty new to charting, but I've not seen a chart with post ov temps that are identical for several days running. It'll be interesting to see what they do over the next few days. I think it's too early to speculate at the moment. Are your cycles normally regular?


----------



## minime2009

foxyloxy28 said:


> Well, I have to admit I'm still pretty new to charting, but I've not seen a chart with post ov temps that are identical for several days running. It'll be interesting to see what they do over the next few days. I think it's too early to speculate at the moment. Are your cycles normally regular?

They were 32 days up until April. Mays AF didnt arrive and it turned up to be a chemical pregnancy. No period in June but then found out I had fallen pregnant again and miscarried 14 August at 12 weeks.

Been up the left since then really. About 7 weeks before I got a period after D&C, then 5 weeks until the next one. OV'd in November and got first 30 day cycle last AF and ov'd again so all looking positive now and hopefully continues!!

Been a bit of a weird time but as I say, the charting is giving me something to focus on and makes me feel more in control - even though I'm not really lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sounds like you've had a bit of a rough time - sorry to hear of your loss. Hopefully 2010 and will a better year for you. 

I too find the charting takes my mind off things. Although, I am starting to get a little frustrated that although my body seems to be doing everything right, I have never had even a whiff of a BFP:nope:

Funny how you spend so many years trying to avoid pregnancy, yet when you want it, it avoid you!! :dohh:


----------



## minime2009

foxyloxy28 said:


> Sounds like you've had a bit of a rough time - sorry to hear of your loss. Hopefully 2010 and will a better year for you.
> 
> I too find the charting takes my mind off things. Although, I am starting to get a little frustrated that although my body seems to be doing everything right, I have never had even a whiff of a BFP:nope:
> 
> Funny how you spend so many years trying to avoid pregnancy, yet when you want it, it avoid you!! :dohh:

Flip, you're not wrong! I was on the pill for 14 years and now I'm like a dog on heat trying to do what I have been avoiding all these year lol

How long have you been trying?


----------



## bernina

Fifi, I have read the first 2 books in the Ender Saga and loved them both. Actually for a change the second book to me was even better than the first. I was a bit leery to read the third in case it didn't measure up to the other two, but have since learned from a friend that he truly enjoyed the third book so I'm going to give it a go soon! My husband is really enjoying the Terry Brooks books, he picked one up while in Scotland and has probably read 5 or 6 of them so far. As for your temp drop that could be a very very good sign! Fingers crossed for you and lots of sticky glue coming your way!!

Foxy, thanks for the soy information, that's very helpful. I may find out tomorrow from fertility specialist that my hormones are off and could benefit from clomid. If that is the case I'm going to have to research trying soy for a cycle or two before I go to the clomid. Sorry to hear that going to school full time isn't working out for you this go around, but it looks like you did your homework and made the best decision for your circumstances. Love the comment about the fertile millionaire!! Fertility should be one of the check boxes on those matchmaker websites! Also, glad to hear that I'm taking others along for the addicting game of chart stalking, it's no fun to go it alone!! :)

Kita, welcome!! Looking at your chart you very well may have ovulated on cd 22. There isn't quite enough pre-o temp information and FF will need 2 or 3 more days of higher temps before it can try to pinpoint your o day. How long are your average cycles? cd 22 is a bit late on the average for ovulation, but definitely a possibility. If it is your AF drop, my personal experience is that AF shows up on the day of the temp drop or the very next day. Of course that's just me.

Moochacha, glad to see your temp went back up today. Can't wait to see what the next few days hold for you!!

kitty_girl, your temps are looking GREAT! 15 dpo! I know you took a test and it was negative today, but you're not out until AF shows her ugly little head! How long have your cycles been in the past?

minime, welcome!! Sorry to hear about your mmc, but glad that your body is back to normal and ovulating, that's a very good sign! You may want to make sure the batteries are good in your thermometer, flat temperatures are a sign that the batteries are getting low. 

shaerichelle, sorry to hear that your body is not cooperating this month. I'm sorry if I missed a previous post where you may have answered this, but have you taken a hpt yet? Are your cycles normally this long or is this an exception? :hugs:

Welcome PeaceLoveBaby!! If you'd like others to keep up with your chart go ahead and put a link in your signature. If you have any questions getting things set-up go ahead and post a question and someone will answer very soon. Best of luck to you!

I've had a confusing 2 days. I'm currently on cd 11. Period lasted a day longer than usual and then I have been spotting the last 2 days. At first it was just some old brown discharge, so I didn't make too much about it. But then when checking my cervix I found bright red blood. Not much, just enough to coat my fingernail, but very weird for so early in my cycle. Then the next few times using the loo I've found small clumps of pink discharge. So very frustrating! I have an appt with my fertility specialist tomorrow and will definitely bring this up. I don't know if my hormones are off or if my cervical polyp is back or what. Just feel like this cycle isn't going to work anyways. Of course I'll still chart and time BD'ing but I'm feeling a bit down because of it. I never had spotting problems prior to my chemical in August but really think my body should have healed by now. I was only at 5 weeks and never had a symptom except for a positive HPT and all my scans have been normal (except for the heart shaped uterus). I'm trying to think positive thoughts and just hoping the dr will have some advice (although realistically I'm not expecting much). I guess when I do have my surgery next month to correct the septum if there is something wrong with my lining (like endo) or if my polyp came back, they should be able to find that and clear it up at the same time. Just kind of tired of playing the waiting game right now. Sorry for the rant, just frustrating when the body doesn't cooperate.


----------



## foxyloxy28

This is cycle #6 of ttc with current partner - 18 months of NTNP.

5 years of NTNP with ex partner (although I'm thankful I didn't end up pregnant whilst with him!).

How about you?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi bernina - sorry you are feeling down at the moment hun. Hopefully seeing the FS will give you some answers or atleast an idea of what may be going on. I hope it's just a blip and things will turn out just fine for you. What's that old saying.... what doesn't kill us makes us stronger.... I reckon half of us should enter world's strongest woman! haha

Seriously though, I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything is fine and this is just your body having a good old clear out before a new tenant moves in :)

Keep us updated with the FS :)


----------



## minime2009

bernina said:


> Fifi, I have read the first 2 books in the Ender Saga and loved them both. Actually for a change the second book to me was even better than the first. I was a bit leery to read the third in case it didn't measure up to the other two, but have since learned from a friend that he truly enjoyed the third book so I'm going to give it a go soon! My husband is really enjoying the Terry Brooks books, he picked one up while in Scotland and has probably read 5 or 6 of them so far. As for your temp drop that could be a very very good sign! Fingers crossed for you and lots of sticky glue coming your way!!
> 
> Foxy, thanks for the soy information, that's very helpful. I may find out tomorrow from fertility specialist that my hormones are off and could benefit from clomid. If that is the case I'm going to have to research trying soy for a cycle or two before I go to the clomid. Sorry to hear that going to school full time isn't working out for you this go around, but it looks like you did your homework and made the best decision for your circumstances. Love the comment about the fertile millionaire!! Fertility should be one of the check boxes on those matchmaker websites! Also, glad to hear that I'm taking others along for the addicting game of chart stalking, it's no fun to go it alone!! :)
> 
> Kita, welcome!! Looking at your chart you very well may have ovulated on cd 22. There isn't quite enough pre-o temp information and FF will need 2 or 3 more days of higher temps before it can try to pinpoint your o day. How long are your average cycles? cd 22 is a bit late on the average for ovulation, but definitely a possibility. If it is your AF drop, my personal experience is that AF shows up on the day of the temp drop or the very next day. Of course that's just me.
> 
> Moochacha, glad to see your temp went back up today. Can't wait to see what the next few days hold for you!!
> 
> kitty_girl, your temps are looking GREAT! 15 dpo! I know you took a test and it was negative today, but you're not out until AF shows her ugly little head! How long have your cycles been in the past?
> 
> minime, welcome!! Sorry to hear about your mmc, but glad that your body is back to normal and ovulating, that's a very good sign! You may want to make sure the batteries are good in your thermometer, flat temperatures are a sign that the batteries are getting low.
> 
> shaerichelle, sorry to hear that your body is not cooperating this month. I'm sorry if I missed a previous post where you may have answered this, but have you taken a hpt yet? Are your cycles normally this long or is this an exception? :hugs:
> 
> Welcome PeaceLoveBaby!! If you'd like others to keep up with your chart go ahead and put a link in your signature. If you have any questions getting things set-up go ahead and post a question and someone will answer very soon. Best of luck to you!
> 
> I've had a confusing 2 days. I'm currently on cd 11. Period lasted a day longer than usual and then I have been spotting the last 2 days. At first it was just some old brown discharge, so I didn't make too much about it. But then when checking my cervix I found bright red blood. Not much, just enough to coat my fingernail, but very weird for so early in my cycle. Then the next few times using the loo I've found small clumps of pink discharge. So very frustrating! I have an appt with my fertility specialist tomorrow and will definitely bring this up. I don't know if my hormones are off or if my cervical polyp is back or what. Just feel like this cycle isn't going to work anyways. Of course I'll still chart and time BD'ing but I'm feeling a bit down because of it. I never had spotting problems prior to my chemical in August but really think my body should have healed by now. I was only at 5 weeks and never had a symptom except for a positive HPT and all my scans have been normal (except for the heart shaped uterus). I'm trying to think positive thoughts and just hoping the dr will have some advice (although realistically I'm not expecting much). I guess when I do have my surgery next month to correct the septum if there is something wrong with my lining (like endo) or if my polyp came back, they should be able to find that and clear it up at the same time. Just kind of tired of playing the waiting game right now. Sorry for the rant, just frustrating when the body doesn't cooperate.

Thanks! I don't even know how to change the battery so will maybe just get a new one when my next AF comes - sorry if - PMA!


----------



## minime2009

foxyloxy28 said:


> This is cycle #6 of ttc with current partner - 18 months of NTNP.
> 
> 5 years of NTNP with ex partner (although I'm thankful I didn't end up pregnant whilst with him!).
> 
> How about you?

Well you know how accurate you kinda need to be so I guess you were lucky with previous partner and just think, 6 months isn't that long with the new one

I came off BCP last October in preparation to start trying New Year. Both got stage fright though and didn't even have sex in January lol. So February this year would be the answer!


----------



## moochacha

Good Morning ladies!!!

Welcome Minime!!! Yay another chart to stalk and yes its sooo addictive hehehe..

Hey foxy i think its great that you're going to put off study!! Thinking of your little beanie!!! Fx for you this cycle.

Fifi :dance: sending you lots of :dust:

I love this thread, I think I'm addicted to this thread lol... My temp is still raising but all the symptoms that I've been feeling have gone besides the consent full feeling, I have to say that I'm happy the cramps have gone.

Hubby and I are going camping tomorrow morning for a couple of days :D I can't wait to catch up on all the charts when i get back. 

:dust: :dust::dust:


----------



## moochacha

Oh and welcome to PeaceLoveBaby I'm a nurse (NP's) as well, though I didn't really cover fertility charting in my 5 years of study. We did however study the cycle and the science of baby making:blush:. I mean cmon 5 years of study they should have made me an expert in this.. lol jk

Bernina good luck at the fertility specialist I hope they arm you with all the right information. :flower:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hi Kita and welcome! It's hard to say what your chart is doing without knowing much about your cycles or when you ovulate. Since you say your cycles are generally 34ish days, I doubt that this is AF coming already, that would be significantly shorter. You may be preparing to O judging by all the fertile CM you are reporting. I'd say just :sex: and :sex: and :sex: until you get more info. And I agree with Foxy, next cycle (but hopefully there won't be one any time soon) try to find a BBT.

Kitty-My Christmas was great, thanks for asking. It was quite hectic, but now that it's over I am happy to relax. Hope yours was great as well! On my charts AF shows a day or two after the temp STARTS to drop, but I see that yours has jumped back up again, so I'm hopeful that your BFP will come soon!

Fifi-Temps are looking good, you may have an ID there on CD 24 too! FX'd for you hun!!

Shaerichelle-Sorry to hear that things are confusing. How long are your cycles usually? You might want to try testing again, it's been a few more days you might get a BFP! 

Minime-Glad to see that you've got the homepage up and running. So sorry to hear about the rough time you had. Hopefully this will be your cycle. Your chart looks good for BDing, I have my FX'd for you during your 2ww.

Foxy-I know what you mean with TTC, it's so hard to make future plans when you don't know when/if a baby will show up. Planning life can get really hard. I hope the decision you make will be the best for you and your future babe. Hopefully BFP will be this month, so you can make some good decisions about your future. Hope you can still check in once in awhile with the parents around!

Bernina-I'm really sorry to hear about all the confusion with your cycle this month. Hope the fs can shed some light and help with some of the problems. Keep us posted about what she says. I know it's hard to keep a PMA when TTC is stressing you out. I truly believe that this will happen for you and we will be here with you every step of the way. 

Moochacha-Temps are looking great!! Have fun on the camping trip!


----------



## mysticdeliria

As for my chart, things are still not too interesting, I think my EWCM might be starting, but there's not enough for me to call it yet. OH had to work a ridiculous # of hours yesterday, so we haven't even started :sex: yet! Hopefully tonight.

I ordered preseed like 2 weeks ago and it still has not shown up yet :cry:. I don't know if it's because of Christmas, or because I live in Canada and it's held up at the border :shrug:. However, I found a tiny drugstore near my house that carries it!! So I took a walk down this aft. and bought some :happydance:. I know that it has got mixed reviews on this thread, but I'm still sooo excited about trying it!


----------



## shaerichelle

mysticdeliria said:


> Shaerichelle-Sorry to hear that things are confusing. How long are your cycles usually? You might want to try testing again, it's been a few more days you might get a BFP!

I am going to try this friday. It will be 6 weeks from my period. I was every 30 days until I got my iud (no hormones). I hope I get a BFP because I feel like I am going crazy. Symptoms galore. I am not even thinking about it.


----------



## minime2009

Hi Guys

Sorry, I have another question - told you I was new to charting lol.

I took my temps this morning and it says it has dropped???!! I thought after OV it was supposed to rise and stay high and then drop when AF due? I'm only 5 days DPO?

Cheers xx:shrug:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi minime.. Sometimes people get a dip when the egg implants however I don't think you are meant to get that before 7dpo. Having said that Fifi did last cycle and she was pregnant. Unfortunately it didn't work out but it shows it can happen. Otherwise it could be because your room was colder, you didn't sleep well etc xx


----------



## minime2009

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi minime.. Sometimes people get a dip when the egg implants however I don't think you are meant to get that before 7dpo. Having said that Fifi did last cycle and she was pregnant. Unfortunately it didn't work out but it shows it can happen. Otherwise it could be because your room was colder, you didn't sleep well etc xx


Ahh, thanks Fish&CHips! I didn't sleep too well as not feeling the best today so this may be something to do with it


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep that sounds very likely. My temps went crazy when I didn't sleep well or if I was ill. x


----------



## minime2009

I have another question! Not related to charts per se but about OV tests?

I currently use IC which cost about £7 on Amazon for 50. However, I see people mention the CB Smiley face ones and say they are much better. Whenever I check out the prices though they seem fairly expensive - about £15 for 7 sticks which I would easily use in one month.

Am I looking at the right things and are they this expensive?


----------



## fifi-folle

Minime09- First of all hello. I use the One Step Ov tests from Amazon, they work fine for me, although personally I am thinking of ditching them next month if we don't get BFP this month. The CB ones are too expensive for me, esp as it is something that you just pee on then throw out, almost had a heart attack at the price of FRER HPT last month! I am sticking with ICs for now. 
AS for implantation dips, from what I have read it can be anywhere between 6dpo and 12dpo, last month my acupuncturist looked at my chart and thought I ov'd at CD14 so I would have been 11DPO when I had the dip. I really am not sure about the +ve OPK either last month or this month, hence why I am taking a month off them next month if we're not pregnant. 
I really have got my hopes up this month and wish I didn't. Can someone bring me back down to earth please?

Bernina - I know what you mean about the subsequent Ender books, you should also read the Bean stories as I think they may even be better than Ender. One of DH's pressies was actually the latest Ender book Ender in Exile. Sorry you are having weird bleeding, I had spotting for years before discovering I had severe endo, if you have it on your cervix it can bleed if knocked from what I understand. Hopefully the FS can give you some answers, when are you seeing them?


----------



## ablacketer

ugh, my chart is all over the place this month. I think I Oved day before yesterday.


----------



## kitty_girl

Hi ladies,

I hope your all doing great? 
Mystic - i know my temp has gone back up.... im getting so frustrated BFN yesterday yet still no AF... do you know if i AF could still be on her way with a high temp. I just wanna get it overwith now. grrrr 
IM rather grumpy today i ate some noodles and i have wicked heartburn which isnt helping.
I hope everyone else is having a better day today than me.

lots of dust and sticky glue to you guys x


----------



## minime2009

fifi-folle said:


> Minime09- First of all hello. I use the One Step Ov tests from Amazon, they work fine for me, although personally I am thinking of ditching them next month if we don't get BFP this month. The CB ones are too expensive for me, esp as it is something that you just pee on then throw out, almost had a heart attack at the price of FRER HPT last month! I am sticking with ICs for now.
> AS for implantation dips, from what I have read it can be anywhere between 6dpo and 12dpo, last month my acupuncturist looked at my chart and thought I ov'd at CD14 so I would have been 11DPO when I had the dip. I really am not sure about the +ve OPK either last month or this month, hence why I am taking a month off them next month if we're not pregnant.
> I really have got my hopes up this month and wish I didn't. Can someone bring me back down to earth please?
> 
> Bernina - I know what you mean about the subsequent Ender books, you should also read the Bean stories as I think they may even be better than Ender. One of DH's pressies was actually the latest Ender book Ender in Exile. Sorry you are having weird bleeding, I had spotting for years before discovering I had severe endo, if you have it on your cervix it can bleed if knocked from what I understand. Hopefully the FS can give you some answers, when are you seeing them?


Thanks FIFI
I too was shocked at the price of pregnancy tests so bought a pile of IC on those too. Needed them with the MMC to see when hormone was out of my system and they worked fine!

It's so hard to gauge OV time but the charting defo helps. Hopefully my temperature rights itself as it's clearly to early for this implantation dip you guys are talking about as I am only 5 days DPO. Bummer lol


----------



## bernina

Thank you all for the very kind words, made me feel so much better reading them. :hugs: to all!!

Kitty, how long are your average cycles? I have seen charts where AF would start with a high temp but would then drop as expected on cd 2 or cd3, so that is a possibility. But I really hope AF stays away and those temps stay nice and high! I know it's frustrating to be in limbo with no BFP and no AF. Hope you get your answer one way or the other soon (but I know which way I'm hoping for!!)

Fifi, thanks for the tip on the Bean books, adding them to my wishlist now! I bet DH loved getting the Ender book for Christmas.

Ablack, you def could have ovulated on CD 12 or 13, however even though on this chart your temp today looks high, compared to your post ovulation temps last cycle, you're still below your coverline. I know temps can change cycle to cycle of course, but just wanted to try to give you some perspective. If you did ovulate on CD 12 or 13 then you're still in the running, you got some BD'ing in at a good time. I would def keep up with the BD'ing though in case you haven't yet ovulated.

DH and I met with the fertility specialist today. We were told the results of all of our blood tests were normal (genetic testing for both of us, day 3 egg age test for me, and some other autoimmune tests for me). So that is good news. I brought up my spotting and he said that based on the cd 11 scan he did last month that it would appear I have a hormone imbalance. I asked if I had a progesterone problem and he said most likely I have a problem with estrogen and progesterone in both phases of my cycle. He said very rarely do women have one or the other as they are both dependent upon each other. He indicated that this could indeed be the reason for all of my mid cycle bleeding. I'll get more into the spotting and his recommendations regarding that in a minute. 

As for the uterine septum he told me it's about 3/4" and goes about 1/3 of the way down. DH and I decided to go ahead with scheduling the surgery which should be at the end of January. I reluctantly agreed to go on birth control pills for no more than 14 days after he explained how they help to reduce bleeding and the uterine lining so that he can get a much better view of what's going on. I was originally very against this idea but after a bit more reading and talking to the DR I do believe there is a valid reason for doing so. So I get to start those lovely things on cd 1. The procedure will be done at an outpatient surgery center and I will be under general anesthesia. They'll go in through my cervix in a procedure called metroplasty. Should just be normal period cramping for recovery and then after 1 normal period we can start ttc again :)

As for the hormone imbalance he suggested a round of clomid on my first cycle after the surgery. I'm still thinking if I want to do that, but I definitely need to do something about the darn spotting and to make sure I put out nice ripe eggs!

So that's my long story, thanks for taking the time to read. We're still going to try this month and I'll be temping and charting all throughout the next few months. Will be very interesting to see if/how the clomid adjusts my cycle. If any of you lovely ladies have experience with clomid I'd love to hear how it worked (or didn't work) for you. Thanks again!!!!

I forgot to add the best part! I pointed out to the dr that all of my spotting problems started when I switched from a generic prenatal to a fancy one with a separate DHA capsule. I asked if I could get a script to go back on the generics. He said I should pop a Flintstones vitamin instead! I totally thought he was joking but he said that it has everything that is needed (including iron and folic acid) and even the resident sitting with us said that's what she used during her pregnancy!! How funny is that. For those outside the US Flintstones vitamins are chewables that are given to children and are known for tasting really really good, especially the purple Dino dinosaur shaped ones!


----------



## kitty_girl

Hi Bernina,

Im pleased you now have a plan to hopefully get you well on the way to your BFP and i hope it wont be to longer wait for you, get chewin those purple dinosaurs :D

I havent had a period for a long long time, and even then i was on the implant and bcp's and to be honest i didnt pay much attention to the legnth of my cycle so i have no idea, some of the research i have been doing is that it could just be a long cycle, of the effect of having been on birth control, so i dont really know. Im just gonna keep temping and keep waiting... im back to work tomorrow which should take my mind off things and with any luck i shall know one way or the other in a few weeks if not sooner.
Wishing you a bucket of babydust to save for after the BCP's :) xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi ladies, I am so confused. Here is my chart. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b6018

Last night I had two spots of pinkish brownish blood. I starred at it for a minute, lol. Thought thank god AF is here. Nope... She isnt. I just had two spots.. around 11:30 went to bed and had a backache from hell and my breasts have been hurting so bad for the past few days sometimes I dont want to even touch them. I am on CD 43. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## bernina

Shannon, I would say that the spotting coupled with your temp drop today most likely indicates AF is on her way. Many start with very light spotting for several days before the dark red of AF shows up. I'm one of those people, I spot for about 5 days of very light brown/pink prior to AF. Then when she shows there is no mistake she's arrived. The spotting I experience doesn't even require a panty liner as it mostly comes out when using the bathroom while AF requires a pad and sometimes a tampon too! I'd much rather a BFP and no AF for you, but I'm sure you're more than ready to just get on with your next cycle so I'm hoping she gets here very soon so you can get on with ttc. Hope you're feeling better soon.

Kitty, my guess is that you are right and it's just your body taking some time to regulate after having the implant removed. And again in your case if you can't get a BFP this time I at least hope AF shows up soon so you can get started with a fresh cycle. 

Who would have thought there would be times when we couldn't wait for AF to just show up!


----------



## Fish&Chips

You never know Kitty you might have had a late implantation which would explain the dip. the HPT would only pick up a positive a few days after. FX xx


----------



## shaerichelle

bernina said:


> Shannon, I would say that the spotting coupled with your temp drop today most likely indicates AF is on her way. Many start with very light spotting for several days before the dark red of AF shows up. I'm one of those people, I spot for about 5 days of very light brown/pink prior to AF. Then when she shows there is no mistake she's arrived. The spotting I experience doesn't even require a panty liner as it mostly comes out when using the bathroom while AF requires a pad and sometimes a tampon too! I'd much rather a BFP and no AF for you, but I'm sure you're more than ready to just get on with your next cycle so I'm hoping she gets here very soon so you can get on with ttc. Hope you're feeling better soon.
> 
> 
> Who would have thought there would be times when we couldn't wait for AF to just show up!

Ugh, I would agree with the spotting, but I never spot at the begining, usually the end. But I sure wish she would show. I have about had it! 

ANd I agree I used to hate her showing. Now I am more than ready for her to show.


----------



## kitty_girl

i think i will give it another week and if no af.. test again. there isnt much else i can do but wait :) thanks for your wisdom ladies, always much appreciated.


----------



## shambaby

bernina - glad things went well with the fertility specialist, at least you have a plan now :)

Kitty_girl - your cycle probably hasn't got back to any kind of normality yet, how long since you had the implant out? i was on bcp which i stopped in august and ever since my cycles have been longer than before - they were always 28 days, but now are 34 or more. which means i've only had 3 full cycles in 4 months of ttc - grr!

as for me, i'm starting to think maybe i'm wasting my time temping - i've only got a couple of proper dots and the rest are all empty circles, i assume because they make no sense! this mornings i expected to be wrong as i was awake on and off from about 3am, but didn't temp until 5.20, just before i got up. should i have taken it when i first woke up, or would that have been all wrong too because it was too early? i would normally take it about 6.30 when i usually get up, but i had to work early today so couldn't. i'm so confused :(

probably won't be able to get on tomorrow, so happy new year everyone - here's hoping for a ton of 2010 bfp's xxx


----------



## kitty_girl

Hi Shambaby,

I had my implant out on 30th nov so yes my body is prob all messed up, i have had some friends get pg straight after implanon out before an af and some it has taken a while so i guess its pot luck. Im just gonna have to wait and see.

So annoying though!


----------



## minime2009

My FF VIP package ran out today!! Went on to look at chart and it only lets you add the basics. A week ago I wouldn't have cared but had a total panic this morning lol. Anyway, have bought the vip package for 1 month -it's only 6 quid right? Cheaper than a HPT! LOL


----------



## fifi-folle

minime2009 said:


> My FF VIP package ran out today!! Went on to look at chart and it only lets you add the basics. A week ago I wouldn't have cared but had a total panic this morning lol. Anyway, have bought the vip package for 1 month -it's only 6 quid right? Cheaper than a HPT! LOL

LOL - hopefully you will only need the one month! I have so far resisted, DH refused to pay for it (I've been unable to work/study since oct last year due to endo pain). 

Stupidly I tested this morning, too early to test so only used an IC, how stupid though!!! Happily my temp has increased again today, hoping this is a good sign since last month it dropped.:happydance:

Bernina - glad the FS has a plan, good that it's through the vagina and not a laparoscopy or anything silly like that. And you can start again quite quickly. Who knows maybe the 14days of the Pill will send your hormones through the roof? I have heard that some women get preggers quickly after coming off the pill. That's nuts about the multivits, my doc told me just to take ordinary vits rather than prenatals as they have the required vits without the stupid price tag! It is so good that your blood tests came back clear, hopefully the op and clomid will have you preggers in no time!:hugs:

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## minime2009

fifi-folle said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> My FF VIP package ran out today!! Went on to look at chart and it only lets you add the basics. A week ago I wouldn't have cared but had a total panic this morning lol. Anyway, have bought the vip package for 1 month -it's only 6 quid right? Cheaper than a HPT! LOL
> 
> LOL - hopefully you will only need the one month! I have so far resisted, DH refused to pay for it (I've been unable to work/study since oct last year due to endo pain).
> 
> Stupidly I tested this morning, too early to test so only used an IC, how stupid though!!! Happily my temp has increased again today, hoping this is a good sign since last month it dropped.:happydance:
> 
> Bernina - glad the FS has a plan, good that it's through the vagina and not a laparoscopy or anything silly like that. And you can start again quite quickly. Who knows maybe the 14days of the Pill will send your hormones through the roof? I have heard that some women get preggers quickly after coming off the pill. That's nuts about the multivits, my doc told me just to take ordinary vits rather than prenatals as they have the required vits without the stupid price tag! It is so good that your blood tests came back clear, hopefully the op and clomid will have you preggers in no time!:hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone is well xClick to expand...


Well that sounds really positive news!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun! My temp went up again today. This waiting malarky is a pain in the butt!! Was wondering if I should do an early test in the morning on an IC. Based on last months cycle not due until 5th - maybe a bit early...


----------



## fifi-folle

Oooh my temp is higher than it has ever been before (in the 2 months of charting). Getting hopes up! Someone stop me please!!!!


----------



## minime2009

fifi-folle said:


> Oooh my temp is higher than it has ever been before (in the 2 months of charting). Getting hopes up! Someone stop me please!!!!

OOHHHHH Test, test!! I tested today but it was BFN. I'm only 7 dpo that's too soon isn't it? lol

TEST :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I got a negative on dpo 9 and 10. I then got a very very faint BFP at 11dpo. I would say it's too early but both of your charts are looking really promising!! xx


----------



## minime2009

Fish&Chips said:


> I got a negative on dpo 9 and 10. I then got a very very faint BFP at 11dpo. I would say it's too early but both of your charts are looking really promising!! xx

Congratulations!! Hope I get one too! I don't even know how my chart should look so no idea if promising or not lol

Just noticed on 13th January the box on my chart is highlighted white with a grey line round it. What does that mean? Is that when they think I should test?


----------



## fifi-folle

I tested yesterday and got BFN, going to try an hold off until 6th (not much chance of that though), will probably test again in a day or two. Tempted to go out and buy a couple of superdrug tests since they seem to get a good response. My cycles have been varying lengths since I finished my course of Zoladex injections (false menopause injections, treatment for Endometriosis, but didn't work on me), they have been 29, 30, 31, 32(chemical), normal before the injections and ops and stuff was 30 days, not been on the Pill in years after the side effects I had. 

Minime - 7dpo is WAY too early for most! 
Fishnchips - thank you for giving me hope!


----------



## minime2009

fifi-folle said:


> I tested yesterday and got BFN, going to try an hold off until 6th (not much chance of that though), will probably test again in a day or two. Tempted to go out and buy a couple of superdrug tests since they seem to get a good response. My cycles have been varying lengths since I finished my course of Zoladex injections (false menopause injections, treatment for Endometriosis, but didn't work on me), they have been 29, 30, 31, 32(chemical), normal before the injections and ops and stuff was 30 days, not been on the Pill in years after the side effects I had.
> 
> Minime - 7dpo is WAY too early for most!
> Fishnchips - thank you for giving me hope!


Hehe, I thought it may be but just tested in case. 
The Superdrug tests are good and I prefer them to FR. They always seem to have offers on them too! x


----------



## shaerichelle

Stalking your charts to try to understand my own. CD 45. BFN yesterday. Many symptoms (have been preggo before). Frustrated. Had a couple spots of blood few days ago at 11:30 pm the next morning.. My temp went down. No sign of AF. I have not even been dry since my period. I am getting a blood test monday, so if I am not I can talk to my ND on tuesday. HPT are frustrating!


----------



## minime2009

shaerichelle said:


> Stalking your charts to try to understand my own. CD 45. BFN yesterday. Many symptoms (have been preggo before). Frustrated. Had a couple spots of blood few days ago at 11:30 pm the next morning.. My temp went down. No sign of AF. I have not even been dry since my period. I am getting a blood test monday, so if I am not I can talk to my ND on tuesday. HPT are frustrating!

Hi Hun, it's good that your AF hasn't arrived!! Why not test again tomorrow? Had a look at your chart but to be honest, I've only started charting myself so not the best at reading them and have had the girls tortured asking them to look at mine lol.

How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Happy New Year ladies :)


----------



## shaerichelle

minime2009 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Stalking your charts to try to understand my own. CD 45. BFN yesterday. Many symptoms (have been preggo before). Frustrated. Had a couple spots of blood few days ago at 11:30 pm the next morning.. My temp went down. No sign of AF. I have not even been dry since my period. I am getting a blood test monday, so if I am not I can talk to my ND on tuesday. HPT are frustrating!
> 
> Hi Hun, it's good that your AF hasn't arrived!! Why not test again tomorrow? Had a look at your chart but to be honest, I've only started charting myself so not the best at reading them and have had the girls tortured asking them to look at mine lol.
> 
> How long are your cycles normally?Click to expand...

For the past 2 years they have been every 30 days. I am thinking about testing tomorrow. I still think it will be negative. My hubby says to just get a blood test lol. Do you get a dip in temp when there is implantation? Charting has been difficult for me lol. I would be excited that AF hadnt arrived if I knew I was preggo. My breasts the past few days have had very bad pain.


----------



## Apen2009

Hi Charting Ladies!! Does it make any sense to bother with charting if I were to move foward with an IVF cycle. We are having our first consult on the 12th and was curious if anyone has/does chart while doing IVF or IUI. Does it have any value-add?


----------



## minime2009

shaerichelle said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Stalking your charts to try to understand my own. CD 45. BFN yesterday. Many symptoms (have been preggo before). Frustrated. Had a couple spots of blood few days ago at 11:30 pm the next morning.. My temp went down. No sign of AF. I have not even been dry since my period. I am getting a blood test monday, so if I am not I can talk to my ND on tuesday. HPT are frustrating!
> 
> Hi Hun, it's good that your AF hasn't arrived!! Why not test again tomorrow? Had a look at your chart but to be honest, I've only started charting myself so not the best at reading them and have had the girls tortured asking them to look at mine lol.
> 
> How long are your cycles normally?Click to expand...
> 
> For the past 2 years they have been every 30 days. I am thinking about testing tomorrow. I still think it will be negative. My hubby says to just get a blood test lol. Do you get a dip in temp when there is implantation? Charting has been difficult for me lol. I would be excited that AF hadnt arrived if I knew I was preggo. My breasts the past few days have had very bad pain.Click to expand...

I think you do get a dip as I had one a few days ago and asked about it. Ithought your temp was supposed to stay high and was told it can dip although mine was probs too early to be an implantation dip - bummer lol.

I got a white box in my chart over 13th Jan and when checked it said this should be my test date!!That's ages away!! I tested this morning at 7dpo which is stupidly early and of course it was BFN! Don't understand why the 13th as my AF should be due on 5th based on last months cycle! Charting is good but hard to know at first what everything means!

Fingers crossed for your BFP!!


----------



## shaerichelle

minime2009 said:


> I think you do get a dip as I had one a few days ago and asked about it. Ithought your temp was supposed to stay high and was told it can dip although mine was probs too early to be an implantation dip - bummer lol.
> 
> I got a white box in my chart over 13th Jan and when checked it said this should be my test date!!That's ages away!! I tested this morning at 7dpo which is stupidly early and of course it was BFN! Don't understand why the 13th as my AF should be due on 5th based on last months cycle! Charting is good but hard to know at first what everything means!
> 
> Fingers crossed for your BFP!!

I think it is supposed to stay high, but I just started temping so who knows. Mine could be different cause my fibro. 

I would test around your period. If you get urges just buy some internet cheapies not from earlypregnancytest.com. They gave me a false positive a few weeks ago. Or maybe it was a real positive lol. I have been testing since 10dpo. Maybe I should invest in HPT stock lol. Thanks...after reading this site. I am pretty sure I am. I remember my pregnancy with my son. Kinda feels the same..:happydance: 

https://www.birth.com.au/Pregnancy/...-physical-changes-conception-to-12-weeks.aspx


----------



## minime2009

shaerichelle said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> I think you do get a dip as I had one a few days ago and asked about it. Ithought your temp was supposed to stay high and was told it can dip although mine was probs too early to be an implantation dip - bummer lol.
> 
> I got a white box in my chart over 13th Jan and when checked it said this should be my test date!!That's ages away!! I tested this morning at 7dpo which is stupidly early and of course it was BFN! Don't understand why the 13th as my AF should be due on 5th based on last months cycle! Charting is good but hard to know at first what everything means!
> 
> Fingers crossed for your BFP!!
> 
> I think it is supposed to stay high, but I just started temping so who knows. Mine could be different cause my fibro.
> 
> I would test around your period. If you get urges just buy some internet cheapies not from earlypregnancytest.com. They gave me a false positive a few weeks ago. Or maybe it was a real positive lol. I have been testing since 10dpo. Maybe I should invest in HPT stock lol. Thanks...after reading this site. I am pretty sure I am. I remember my pregnancy with my son. Kinda feels the same..:happydance:
> 
> https://www.birth.com.au/Pregnancy/...-physical-changes-conception-to-12-weeks.aspxClick to expand...

Well that's good news! I have no clue as this is my first but had a chemical in May this year and a mmc at 12 weeks in August but not many symptoms to speak off so can't comment on how but a lot of girls say they know from how the felt in previous pregnancies!

I bought a pack of 25 ICs from Amazon so just using those and they worked great as used them when pregnant before and tested every day lol


----------



## shaerichelle

just in case I am not.. what kind are they?


----------



## minime2009

shaerichelle said:


> just in case I am not.. what kind are they?

These ones hun
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ultra-Earl...1_1?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1262382213&sr=8-1

They also came in handy after the MMC so I could check when HCG was out of my system. I find them very accurate and highly recommend. Cheaper than a bog standard superdrug/asda own too!!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks very much. Yes its better to have those to test often FRER is getting expensive... at least hubby thinks so lol


----------



## minime2009

shaerichelle said:


> thanks very much. Yes its better to have those to test often FRER is getting expensive... at least hubby thinks so lol

It's nice to confirm on the dearer one though lol. I never toldOH about half the tests I bought lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. Well I am starting to get that way. shh.


----------



## moochacha

Hey ladies,

Well I'm back and really energized!! Had a wonderful time camping though I think I smell like a backpacker and should really go for a shower since i spent all day yesterday bush walking, climbing up rocks and stuff and I haven't gone for a shower since then omg.. My husband I tell you... Pushes me too far sometimes lol joking. Though I'm glad he does because we saw the most beautiful coast line I've seen.

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/SuperMoochacha/18447_229164138166_619583166_318050.jpg

This is one photo I took from my iPhone I haven't gone through the rest. Highlight of our camping trip was saving a Koala that was resting an inch from the road. We have heaps of photos for him so i might up load one because everyone loves koala bears. This thing has massive claws mind you.

Anyway TTC news 
Well since camping and waking up at 330am to bush walk for miles and miles i doubt my temps are going to count for past few days. 

Symptoms: 
-TENDER BREASTS OUCH!!! Sleeping on my breasts really hurt they wake me up.
-Really bad heartburn :cry: 

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!! and i hope i get to see lots of :bfp: over the year lots of love to you all. xX

PS sorry i just copied that from my journal I'm sooo tired.. Everyones chart is looking really good.

bernina - I am thrilled to hear that you have a plan now!! Wishing you all the best it sounds like you're in really good hands.

Foxy - Happy new years hun!!!


----------



## MaybeSoonBaby

hi ladies.. i'm reallllyyyy new to charting.. I've only temped for the past two days, and I'm on CD8 now.. my huge question is.. is there any reason my last two temps would be so different?? I got 97.18 and 98.04.. I'm hoping this isn't a bad early sign!!!


----------



## fifi-folle

MaybeSoonBaby said:


> hi ladies.. i'm reallllyyyy new to charting.. I've only temped for the past two days, and I'm on CD8 now.. my huge question is.. is there any reason my last two temps would be so different?? I got 97.18 and 98.04.. I'm hoping this isn't a bad early sign!!!

You're only on CD8 - don't worry, your temps can do all sorts in the first part of your cycle, and there are many things which can throw your temp off, especially at this time of year! It's your temps after OV that are important really, and even then you can have a couple off and still be ok, it's the trend that's important. Or at least that's what I am telling myself, I was hopeful when my temp was going up, now it's gone down a bit, but it is still over the cover line so hoping it's ok. Have lots of preg symptoms but I think some are in my head. 
Fiona's phantom symptoms: cold type symptoms (had this last month w. chem), feeling nauseous, off wine, feeling emotional, veiny boobs, had weird sexy dream last night :blush: not something I do normally, esp as I have been totally off sex the past couple of weeks, sensitive sense of smell, sore legs, sore back, not sleeping well. 

Hope everyone had a nice New Year and here's to lots of 2010 BFPs!!!:happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Fifi those are great symptoms!! Fingers crossed! x


----------



## shaerichelle

minime2009 said:


> Hi Hun, it's good that your AF hasn't arrived!! Why not test again tomorrow?

BFN :cry::growlmad:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry shaerichelle x


----------



## minime2009

shaerichelle said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hun, it's good that your AF hasn't arrived!! Why not test again tomorrow?
> 
> BFN :cry::growlmad:Click to expand...


Aww rubbish hun :hugs: BUT, still no AF so it's still not over yet!!


----------



## shaerichelle

minime2009 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hun, it's good that your AF hasn't arrived!! Why not test again tomorrow?
> 
> BFN :cry::growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww rubbish hun :hugs: BUT, still no AF so it's still not over yet!!Click to expand...

Thanks for the hugs. Today I am feeling so very very hungry. Tired as can be thinking of napping lol.


----------



## minime2009

shaerichelle said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hun, it's good that your AF hasn't arrived!! Why not test again tomorrow?
> 
> BFN :cry::growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww rubbish hun :hugs: BUT, still no AF so it's still not over yet!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the hugs. Today I am feeling so very very hungry. Tired as can be thinking of napping lol.Click to expand...

You so sound preggers lol. I have had loads of those tummy twinges I got with my first two pregnancies. Am trying not to get excited though but I am lol


----------



## shaerichelle

minime2009 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hun, it's good that your AF hasn't arrived!! Why not test again tomorrow?
> 
> BFN :cry::growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww rubbish hun :hugs: BUT, still no AF so it's still not over yet!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the hugs. Today I am feeling so very very hungry. Tired as can be thinking of napping lol.Click to expand...
> 
> You so sound preggers lol. I have had loads of those tummy twinges I got with my first two pregnancies. Am trying not to get excited though but I am lolClick to expand...

I sure feel it lol. Stupid HPT I dont like em. I just made sugar cookies was so excited to put frosting on them. :nope: gag they taste is different. Steak sauce last night :nope: gag. Argh! Twinges are a good sign:) Where are you in your cycle again? Did you read the link I posted a while ago.


----------



## martha01

Hi everyone. Any room for a new girl? I'm been on this site a few weeks now. I came off the pill a few weeks ago now but cycle one I didn't understand how it all worked so missed out late due to late af. Cycle two we were unable to try as I was away so really this is my first official month of ttc. I'm currently on cd10. I have started to chart bbt and cm. Although no signs of ovulation just yet. Cycle one was 35 days and cycle two was 31 days after BCP so god knows how long next cycle will be. Have started to BD now just in case and don't think i'll stop til I get AF or BFP.

I don't know about you girlies but this is all very exciting and unnerving!!! :)


----------



## nadira037

Happy New Years Ladies!!! I've missed a few days so I'm going too try to do my best to catch up with everyone. = )

Bernina- so glad to hear that your appiontment went well and your DR has a plan. Lol I love the flinstones vitamins part, one of my coworkers told me she took flinstones vitamins throughout her pregnancy. Her doctor recomended them because her prenatals caused nasuea.

Minimie2009 - I know what you mean about the VIP FF. I upgraded mine when I had 5 days left because I didn't know what I was going to do without all the extras. I got mine for 3 months just to be on the safe side. Hoping will both only the need the 1 month! = )

Shannon - chart stalking is one of the best ways to figure out your cycle and what changes to expect. At least it was for me = ) Now I'm addicted to looking at everybody's chart. Sorry about your bfn but as long as your AF hasn't arrived your still in the game.

Moochacha - your trip looks like it was absolutely beautiful! Your symptoms look great and your temps are high, fx'd for you.

Welcome Aspen & Martha and any other new ladies. You'll love it here. Lot's of great ladies and info.

Sorry if I missed anybody

As for me I'm 5dpo today and my temps are higher this month than they were last month. I'm thinking this might be because of the b-6 I'm taking. Either way I hope it's a good sign. I also O'd later than I thought I would but my opk test line was darker and thicker than the control line. Hoping these are all good signs. I'm going to try to wait to test untill saturday, but I doubt I will. = )

Looking forward to lots of BFP's in 2010!!


----------



## fairygirl

Hey all, started charting yesterday at CD9. Purely to satisfy my need to know what is going on after 4 irregular cycles post BCP. I am a number cruncher at heart and already loving looking at the charts! 

:dust: Looking forward to seeing lots of BFPs! :dust:


----------



## moochacha

Hey ladies,

Omg i had a dip in temp today and I'm 11 dpo :cry: but now I have slight spotting and I'm all crampy, I slept the whole day away as well. I hope this isn't AF!!!

What do you think it could be? I'm not due to have AF for another 8 days!! :(


----------



## moochacha

fairygirl said:


> Hey all, started charting yesterday at CD9. Purely to satisfy my need to know what is going on after 4 irregular cycles post BCP. I am a number cruncher at heart and already loving looking at the charts!
> 
> :dust: Looking forward to seeing lots of BFPs! :dust:

Hey Fairygirl and welcome!!!

We are all chart stalkers at heart!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

bernina said:


> Thank you all for the very kind words, made me feel so much better reading them. :hugs: to all!!
> 
> Kitty, how long are your average cycles? I have seen charts where AF would start with a high temp but would then drop as expected on cd 2 or cd3, so that is a possibility. But I really hope AF stays away and those temps stay nice and high! I know it's frustrating to be in limbo with no BFP and no AF. Hope you get your answer one way or the other soon (but I know which way I'm hoping for!!)
> 
> Fifi, thanks for the tip on the Bean books, adding them to my wishlist now! I bet DH loved getting the Ender book for Christmas.
> 
> Ablack, you def could have ovulated on CD 12 or 13, however even though on this chart your temp today looks high, compared to your post ovulation temps last cycle, you're still below your coverline. I know temps can change cycle to cycle of course, but just wanted to try to give you some perspective. If you did ovulate on CD 12 or 13 then you're still in the running, you got some BD'ing in at a good time. I would def keep up with the BD'ing though in case you haven't yet ovulated.
> 
> DH and I met with the fertility specialist today. We were told the results of all of our blood tests were normal (genetic testing for both of us, day 3 egg age test for me, and some other autoimmune tests for me). So that is good news. I brought up my spotting and he said that based on the cd 11 scan he did last month that it would appear I have a hormone imbalance. I asked if I had a progesterone problem and he said most likely I have a problem with estrogen and progesterone in both phases of my cycle. He said very rarely do women have one or the other as they are both dependent upon each other. He indicated that this could indeed be the reason for all of my mid cycle bleeding. I'll get more into the spotting and his recommendations regarding that in a minute.
> 
> As for the uterine septum he told me it's about 3/4" and goes about 1/3 of the way down. DH and I decided to go ahead with scheduling the surgery which should be at the end of January. I reluctantly agreed to go on birth control pills for no more than 14 days after he explained how they help to reduce bleeding and the uterine lining so that he can get a much better view of what's going on. I was originally very against this idea but after a bit more reading and talking to the DR I do believe there is a valid reason for doing so. So I get to start those lovely things on cd 1. The procedure will be done at an outpatient surgery center and I will be under general anesthesia. They'll go in through my cervix in a procedure called metroplasty. Should just be normal period cramping for recovery and then after 1 normal period we can start ttc again :)
> 
> As for the hormone imbalance he suggested a round of clomid on my first cycle after the surgery. I'm still thinking if I want to do that, but I definitely need to do something about the darn spotting and to make sure I put out nice ripe eggs!
> 
> So that's my long story, thanks for taking the time to read. We're still going to try this month and I'll be temping and charting all throughout the next few months. Will be very interesting to see if/how the clomid adjusts my cycle. If any of you lovely ladies have experience with clomid I'd love to hear how it worked (or didn't work) for you. Thanks again!!!!
> 
> I forgot to add the best part! I pointed out to the dr that all of my spotting problems started when I switched from a generic prenatal to a fancy one with a separate DHA capsule. I asked if I could get a script to go back on the generics. He said I should pop a Flintstones vitamin instead! I totally thought he was joking but he said that it has everything that is needed (including iron and folic acid) and even the resident sitting with us said that's what she used during her pregnancy!! How funny is that. For those outside the US Flintstones vitamins are chewables that are given to children and are known for tasting really really good, especially the purple Dino dinosaur shaped ones!

Hi Bernina, just reading your story....It is a different story but thought it might give you hope....
I have PCOS therefore a hormone imbalance and in November I had surgery on my ovaries (to try and regulate my hormones). For 7 yrs I suffered with irregular cycles and over the summer I had my AF for 3 1/2 months non-stop. That is why we were TTC for over 18 months. After surgery I was put on Provera for a week to induce a 'normal' AF and then started on round 1 of clomid (50mg) from CD2-6. 
After waiting so long, I actually ovulated that month and got my BFP on Xmas Eve. I never thought it would happen.


So, surgery and clomid worked for me and I hope you have a very similar story soon.

FX'd for you. xx


----------



## moochacha

> Hi Bernina, just reading your story....It is a different story but thought it might give you hope....
> I have PCOS therefore a hormone imbalance and in November I had surgery on my ovaries (to try and regulate my hormones). For 7 yrs I suffered with irregular cycles and over the summer I had my AF for 3 1/2 months non-stop. That is why we were TTC for over 18 months. After surgery I was put on Provera for a week to induce a 'normal' AF and then started on round 1 of clomid (50mg) from CD2-6.
> After waiting so long, I actually ovulated that month and got my BFP on Xmas Eve. I never thought it would happen.
> 
> 
> So, surgery and clomid worked for me and I hope you have a very similar story soon.
> 
> FX'd for you. xx

What a beautiful ending and on xmas eve no less!!! Congrats that's wonderful. Sending you lots of sticky vibes :dust:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow Teeny Weeny that is a lovely story! Congratulations.

moochacha.. Hopefully it's not your AF. You can still spot when pregnant and you also get cramps so it really isn't over until the fat witch sings. I will keep everything crossed that your temp goes up tomorrow and that you get a BFP soon. x


----------



## fifi-folle

Yay temp went back up again today! And if my cycle was sticking to it's normal length AF would be arriving today but don't think she is. Fingers, toes and eyes crossed!!!

Teeny Weeny - that's lovely, wish you all the best for the next 9 months!
Fairygirl and Martha - hello!
Moochacha - spotting can be a good sign. It's not over until the witch flies in!
Fish and Chips - how's it going? Got many pregnancy side effects yet?

Hugs to all x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh Fifi I have everything crossed for you!!! Are you going to test?

I'm good thanks. Occasionally feeling nauseous and have sore BBs but other than that not much to report! Thanks for asking! xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Glad you're not too badly affected with pregnancy sickness yet! My SIL is having a nightmare with it just now (she's about 10 wks I think). 
I have tested with ICs twice now, on Hogmanay and yesterday but BFNs, I'm thinking about going to get Superdrug ones today. But compared this month and last month and temp is similar, just hoping it doesn't drop tomorrow which is what it did last month. Need to stop obsessing!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I guess the obsessing never stops! x


----------



## minime2009

fifi-folle said:


> Glad you're not too badly affected with pregnancy sickness yet! My SIL is having a nightmare with it just now (she's about 10 wks I think).
> I have tested with ICs twice now, on Hogmanay and yesterday but BFNs, I'm thinking about going to get Superdrug ones today. But compared this month and last month and temp is similar, just hoping it doesn't drop tomorrow which is what it did last month. Need to stop obsessing!!!

Good luck for your test hun!!

I did another one this morning an BFN. I am 9 dpo and know this is early but it's the ic's tests and are 10miu so quite accurate.

Bit rubbish really :-(


----------



## minime2009

Fish&Chips said:


> Ooh Fifi I have everything crossed for you!!! Are you going to test?
> 
> I'm good thanks. Occasionally feeling nauseous and have sore BBs but other than that not much to report! Thanks for asking! xx

Oooh, sore boobs and nauseous sounds good!! When will you test?


----------



## Fish&Chips

minime2009 don't forget that I got a negative on 10 and 11dpo. x


----------



## minime2009

Fish&Chips said:


> minime2009 don't forget that I got a negative on 10 and 11dpo. x

LMAO I forgot you already had your BFP lol. Did you use 10miu tests?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep! x


----------



## minime2009

:hugs:


Fish&Chips said:


> Yep! x

Brill, well keep your fingers crossed for me!!!:hugs:


----------



## magicvw

Hi girls! Im back from a week's break- I had no chance to chart as we were travelling around so much and the kids routines were wrecked but hoping to get a temp in tomorrow! Not sure if I've ov'd or not as getting ewcm but opks are not really dark enough and the last 2 months I've had random ewcm a week-ish before ov so who knows! I now have a lovely stash of opks and hpts from the UK so I'm raring to go! :yipee:


----------



## ablacketer

I guessed at my ov date. and I went back and ajusted my temp for cd8. I took it way late and was sweating when I woke up. what do you girls think?


----------



## Fish&Chips

minime2009 said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Yep! x
> 
> Brill, well keep your fingers crossed for me!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Fingers and toes are crossed!


----------



## fifi-folle

Tested today with 10miu IC BFN again, not FMU though. Feeling really lousy/miserable today, like depressive miserable, part of me hopes this is a preg symptom as I suffered from depression on the Pill but more and more I am thinking AF will arrive any day now. Wish I knew why I was feeling so down. I've been in pain for over a year now and it is really limiting my life and we had a friend to stay yesterday and she is so lively and full of life I think it just made me realise how crap I am at the minute. Sorry to be so down. DH tries but he doesn't get that I am not upset with him, but with myself. Argh. A BFP would really make my day!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hon dont get down. Its prob still to early. I am on CD 47 no AF BFN yesterday. I think HPTs are screwy. I am convinced I am preggo. I am not spending anymore money on HPT. I am gonna get a blood one done.


----------



## minime2009

fifi-folle said:


> Tested today with 10miu IC BFN again, not FMU though. Feeling really lousy/miserable today, like depressive miserable, part of me hopes this is a preg symptom as I suffered from depression on the Pill but more and more I am thinking AF will arrive any day now. Wish I knew why I was feeling so down. I've been in pain for over a year now and it is really limiting my life and we had a friend to stay yesterday and she is so lively and full of life I think it just made me realise how crap I am at the minute. Sorry to be so down. DH tries but he doesn't get that I am not upset with him, but with myself. Argh. A BFP would really make my day!

:hugs: Hun I feel the same today and I too did a 10miu test and am convinced my AF will come now :-( 

Have you been off work? I have and I have spent so much time reading stuff on here and I think I have been a bit obsessed the past couple of weeks. At least when working you have something to take your mindoff it for a bit at least :hugs:

Your chart looks good (from what I have learnt lol) so heres hoping for both of us


----------



## fairygirl

ablacketer, minime2009 and fifi-folle all of your charts look good with the high temps :p

I have 2 dots now. But may have caught the flu so hoping thar doesn't ruin my chart.


----------



## moochacha

Good morning/evening ladies,

Omg Yay my temp went up again this morning, nice and high. I should explain this spotting.

TMI warning:


Spoiler
Brownish tinged pinkish spotting very slight one wipe and it was gone.

I've never experienced anything like it before AF isn't due for another 7 days so I think I'm still in. :happydance:

I have my fingers crossed for everyone.

Welcome Back magicvw!!!


----------



## fairygirl

moochacha, what caused the low temp on 5dpo? Liking your temps abouve the coverline. :dust:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

minime2009 said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Glad you're not too badly affected with pregnancy sickness yet! My SIL is having a nightmare with it just now (she's about 10 wks I think).
> I have tested with ICs twice now, on Hogmanay and yesterday but BFNs, I'm thinking about going to get Superdrug ones today. But compared this month and last month and temp is similar, just hoping it doesn't drop tomorrow which is what it did last month. Need to stop obsessing!!!
> 
> Good luck for your test hun!!
> 
> I did another one this morning an BFN. I am 9 dpo and know this is early but it's the ic's tests and are 10miu so quite accurate.
> 
> Bit rubbish really :-(Click to expand...

i only got my BFP 14 days past Ov. At 12 days past it was a BFN... so you are still in the running.
FX'd for you sweet. xx


----------



## fifi-folle

minime2009 said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Tested today with 10miu IC BFN again, not FMU though. Feeling really lousy/miserable today, like depressive miserable, part of me hopes this is a preg symptom as I suffered from depression on the Pill but more and more I am thinking AF will arrive any day now. Wish I knew why I was feeling so down. I've been in pain for over a year now and it is really limiting my life and we had a friend to stay yesterday and she is so lively and full of life I think it just made me realise how crap I am at the minute. Sorry to be so down. DH tries but he doesn't get that I am not upset with him, but with myself. Argh. A BFP would really make my day!
> 
> :hugs: Hun I feel the same today and I too did a 10miu test and am convinced my AF will come now :-(
> 
> Have you been off work? I have and I have spent so much time reading stuff on here and I think I have been a bit obsessed the past couple of weeks. At least when working you have something to take your mindoff it for a bit at least :hugs:
> 
> Your chart looks good (from what I have learnt lol) so heres hoping for both of usClick to expand...

Thanks. I have been off for over a year now, can't be on my feet for more than an hour and was doing teacher training so docs have signed me off but nothing has sorted the endo pain, it keeps growing no matter what. I was told that getting pregnant might help the pain (and we should try to do it before it becomes impossible). I try to keep busy but I guess having DH off work I haven't been as busy, that and the post festive blues probably. 

Thanks for the reassurance girls, you are great for keeping me level headed.


----------



## mysticdeliria

ablacketer said:


> I guessed at my ov date. and I went back and ajusted my temp for cd8. I took it way late and was sweating when I woke up. what do you girls think?

Hi Ablack,

I'm so sorry to hear that your cycle has given you so much trouble this time around. :hugs:

I took a look at your chart, and while I could be totally off, I think you actually O'd on CD 15. Here's why:

1-CD 12 seems early for you. The last two cycles you O'd later (CD 17 and CD 14 i think)

2-Your temps on CD 13, 14, 15 are too low. If you ignore your CD 12 reading, you can see that 13, 14, 15 are pretty much in line with all the other temps. You do not see a real rise above that until CD 16.

3-You have +OPKs on CD 14 & 15, which implies that you would have ovulated at least after CD 14.

4-You still had a high and soft cervix on CD 16 when your CM transitioned to creamy.

Like I said, I could be wrong, but I really think there is better evidence for CD 15. Either way, you did a great job BDing around CD 12 and CD 15 so things are looking great for you this cycle! I have my FX'd for you, and hope this is your month. Good luck and keep us posted!! :thumbup:


----------



## minime2009

Teeny Weeny said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Glad you're not too badly affected with pregnancy sickness yet! My SIL is having a nightmare with it just now (she's about 10 wks I think).
> I have tested with ICs twice now, on Hogmanay and yesterday but BFNs, I'm thinking about going to get Superdrug ones today. But compared this month and last month and temp is similar, just hoping it doesn't drop tomorrow which is what it did last month. Need to stop obsessing!!!
> 
> Good luck for your test hun!!
> 
> I did another one this morning an BFN. I am 9 dpo and know this is early but it's the ic's tests and are 10miu so quite accurate.
> 
> Bit rubbish really :-(Click to expand...
> 
> i only got my BFP 14 days past Ov. At 12 days past it was a BFN... so you are still in the running.
> FX'd for you sweet. xxClick to expand...

Oh,thanks huni, that gave me a boost


----------



## moochacha

fairygirl said:


> moochacha, what caused the low temp on 5dpo? Liking your temps abouve the coverline. :dust:

I think lack of sleep, I'm a nurse and work shift hours sometimes but normally I can catch up but being Christmas and all I was lacking a lot of sleep around that time. Plus i went to sleep without a blanket that night and I was soooo tired i didn't even realize i was freezing my butt off :dohh: lol convinced myself it might be implantation, I think yesterdays dip and spotting is implantation. 

Hey girls getting the BFN don't stress I never got any of my BFP before my missed period! I think its all up to when the eggy implants and your body starts to produce hCG after that. FF and most Doctors suggest that you should test at around 18 DPO simply because by that time your body has produced enough hCG for an accurate results. I guess you all know this but I thought i would mention it again because testing early can lead to a false result and subsequently sadness. 

I've carried two babies to term unfortunately our daughter died in childbirth a year ago and have had one MC at 8wks and one chemical. I don't normal go into details about these events because I rather be positive and I find friends and family response awkward. 

I have everything crossed for you girls and i really hope that this is your month!! :flower::dust:


----------



## fairygirl

I like the implantation theory moochacha! Sorry for your loses. Keep positive :dust:


----------



## moochacha

fairygirl said:


> I like the implantation theory moochacha! Sorry for your loses. Keep positive :dust:

Thanks hun!!! Sending you bucket loads of dust :dust::dust:


----------



## shambaby

happy new year everyone, here's to a ton of 2010 bfp's!

well, i solved my issue with my chart - all those circles instead of dots were due to the times not matching up to my usual time, most of them because i forgot to put a time on!!! so now i have added times to them all and most have got proper dots, and those that haven't i understand why not! hurrah! hopefully it will all make sense and give me something meaningful to work with. started with bd'ing every other day or so already, as not sure when to expect o, so seems best to cover all bases so to speak :)

just a little word of warning to all the ladies being advised to take ordinary multivits rather than pre-natal or prego ones - make sure they don't have vitamin a, as in large quantities (ie the amount they often put in multivits) it can harm the bubba's developing nervous system. if you're unsure i'd say it's worth paying a little extra to be on the safe side.

sending tons of :dust: to all those hoping for their bfp very soon x


----------



## ablacketer

thanks mystic. I kinda agree with you :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow you are good at charting!


----------



## martha01

Hi girls, lovely to be on this site, you all seem so supportive. 

Please please please can someone tell me what the hell is going on with my temperatures, they're going crazy. I only started charting towards the end of cycle one and they were high (37.1-38.6) because i'm presuming this was after ovulation. However this cycle, they are so erratic! I had a huge temperature dip this morning and i'm only on CD12 of a 31 day cycle so can't be ovulation or can it? I never ever get positive OPKs either but from what I hear neither do a lot of girls.

I would really welcome some input.


----------



## martha01

oops forgot to post my chart!! and trying to figure it out. will post asap! x


----------



## martha01

martha01 said:


> oops forgot to post my chart!! and trying to figure it out. will post asap! x

Im being a complete numbnuts! Ok, I think i've figured it out. My chart should be below!



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0


----------



## Marrissa_E

Hi! I'm new to charting too. Didn't realise there's a BBT newbie thread going on. I posted my qns on a new thread.. anyway, here's my chart. 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bd3ff

Might had an implantation at 8dpo, tested 9dpo thought saw a very faint bfp and then this morning at 10dpo, bfn.


----------



## martha01

Hi Marissa, welcome.

Good luck for your BFP. It's such an unnerving time isn't it? I get so confused with all the charting!

Marthax


----------



## fifi-folle

martha01 said:


> oops forgot to post my chart!! and trying to figure it out. will post asap! x

Martha the link you have posted is taking me to my own chart, the link you want to use is at the top of "Home Page Setup" page, hope that makes sense.


----------



## minime2009

Well, tested yet again this morning at 10dpo and another negative :-( I know it's early but I am so disappointed.

How's my chart looking my favourite stalkers  Should I notice any changes towards the end or does it just do what it's doing until AF?

Cheers me dears :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

Minime your temp is back up again, if you are pregnant it can go triphasic (have another jump) if not then your temp will drop for AF, mine last month started dropping then bleeding started but that was chemical pregnancy so not sure what it would do on a normal cycle. I also tested again with FMU and an IC but the line I kind of saw was imaginary I think, although I saw the same yesterday but convinced myself I was seeing things, like only there if you look at a certain angle, I really think I was just seeing what I wanted to see. Thinking about buying a CB Digital!


----------



## minime2009

fifi-folle said:


> Minime your temp is back up again, if you are pregnant it can go triphasic (have another jump) if not then your temp will drop for AF, mine last month started dropping then bleeding started but that was chemical pregnancy so not sure what it would do on a normal cycle. I also tested again with FMU and an IC but the line I kind of saw was imaginary I think, although I saw the same yesterday but convinced myself I was seeing things, like only there if you look at a certain angle, I really think I was just seeing what I wanted to see. Thinking about buying a CB Digital!

I do that, turning it roundand shining lights on them lmao. I'm defo not buying a CB as they only measure from 50miu isn't that right? Mine will defo be a BFN!

Tell me I'm being ridiculous but have been quite down since last night. Basically, I read another thread on OLd Wives Tales. Everyone was doing the thread and ring test over their wrists (tell you how many kids you will have) and over belly (if you are pregnant now and what sex). Mine didn't move over either and I know its absolutely ridiculous to feel upset by something so utterly ridiculous but so many peeps were saying how it was accurate for them and stuff I though "Oh no, I can't have kids" :-((


----------



## martha01

fifi-folle said:


> martha01 said:
> 
> 
> oops forgot to post my chart!! and trying to figure it out. will post asap! x
> 
> Martha the link you have posted is taking me to my own chart, the link you want to use is at the top of "Home Page Setup" page, hope that makes sense.Click to expand...

Thanks fififolle! Ok, this should be right now.....
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/229f66


----------



## ablacketer

how much of a temp drop do you need it consider it an ID?


----------



## martha01

I'm not sure on that one. I suppose that when you look at my chart it dips a lot but mine would be too early for a dip :(


----------



## ablacketer

how early is too earlY?


----------



## fifi-folle

6dpo is around the earliest, but I would say that FF doesn't always get it right so you might not be the #of dpo it says you are. 
Minime, as you say it's an old wives tale, total nonsense, but when you want something so much you are much more succeptible to superstitions like this. 10dpo is still early, just try to chill (I'm great at giving the advice, not so good at doing it!) I didn't realise CB Digital was only 50miu, fed up of BFNs though. Resisted using the 1 FRER I have left, will keep it for Wednesday; hopefully AF will not arrive before then!
Martha - that's great can see your chart now!


----------



## bernina

Hi everyone and Happy New Year!!! DH and I took an impromtu trip up to Northern Michigan this past weekend so I'm very behind on this thread. We had a great time snowshoeing and just enjoying the scenery. Michigan is surrounded by lakes that are the size of small seas so the views were amazing although the temps were quite chilly dropping to below 0 F! I hope everyone had a very happy and safe New Year.

Thank you all for the kind words and well wishes about our fertility visit and our plan, so nice to have so much support!!

Fifi and Minime, I see both of your temps are still up and things are looking good. Don't let the early negatives get you down, you're not out until AF shows her face. Fifi, I'm sorry that you've been feeling down, ttc is such an emotional time and then you add to that the pain you've been in, I know it can't be easy. Sending you :hugs: and hoping tomorrow is a better day for you! 

Fish, how are things with you, how are you feeling? Any upcoming doctors appointments or ultrasounds? Continued sticky glue to you!!!

Moochacha, that photo of the coast is amazing, where exactly is that at? It's a dream of mine to go backpacking along the Australian coast!!! Your chart and temps are looking really good, are you going to wait until 18 dpo to test? The spotting may be a great sign given you were 7 days away from ovulation at the time! So sorry for all you've been through and I really admire your positive attitude and hope I can learn from that!

Aspen, Martha, and Fairygirl welcome!!! If you haven't already don't forget to post a link to your chart in your signature so we can stalk it for you! 

Nadira, your temps are looking really good, can't wait to see what the next several days have in store for you!

Teeny Weeny, thank you so much for sharing your story, that gives me so much hope. It looks like I'm getting ready to ovulate this cycle but I'm having mixed feelings about doing the BD in case I do get a BFP and it ends due to the septum. I guess I'll just let what happens happen, and chances are with all the spotting I've had I'm not really putting out a good egg and my lining is probably too thin to let anything implant. So I guess a little practice can't hurt :) Continued sticky glue to you!!!! How have you been feeling? When do you get your first ultrasound?

Welcome back Magic, hope you had a great trip!

Shambaby, glad to hear you got your chart straigtened out and thank you very much for the tip on the vitamin A, I'll def make sure I look at the label before choosing my next vit.

Welcome Marissa, your chart is looking really good. Don't get discouraged by negative tests, some of our very own on this thread didn't get positives until 12 dpo!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Bernina.. so nice to hear from you! I'm good thanks. Nothing much to report. I have my first MW appointment on the 20th when I'll be 8 weeks so I'm praying I get there ok. I keep hearing about all the statistics about the bean not sticking and it's getting me really down. I feel quite teary today, but that may be the hormones.. so your message has really cheered me up xx


----------



## minime2009

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi Bernina.. so nice to hear from you! I'm good thanks. Nothing much to report. I have my first MW appointment on the 20th when I'll be 8 weeks so I'm praying I get there ok. I keep hearing about all the statistics about the bean not sticking and it's getting me really down. I feel quite teary today, but that may be the hormones.. so your message has really cheered me up xx

Hun, I spent my last pregnancy worrying myself sick that it wasn't going to work out. I read loads of stuff on here, bad stuff, and convinced myself something awful would happen because I had no symptoms.

I swear, if it happens again for me, PMA all the way and avoid any threads that look like they aren't happy and cheerful. 

You will be absolutely grand and the 40 weeks will fly in!! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's exactly what I'm doing. I think you're right. I need to stay away from the negative threads. Thanks hun x


----------



## minime2009

Fish&Chips said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing. I think you're right. I need to stay away from the negative threads. Thanks hun x

Sorry, just re-read that and it sounded quite bossy lol. Just what I am telling myself really for when I get my BFP!! Hopefully soon !! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

No you weren't bossy at all! You sounded very sympathetic and helpful actually. A big virtual hug! Hope you get your BFP soon. x


----------



## minime2009

Fish&Chips said:


> No you weren't bossy at all! You sounded very sympathetic and helpful actually. A big virtual hug! Hope you get your BFP soon. x

Thanks hun!! Will keep you posted as no doubt I will be unable to resist the lure of yet another test tomorrow morning lmao!:wacko:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## fairygirl

Bernina, I read Raspberry Leaf tea was best in late pregnancy. I can't send you a link as on phone but please check this out. Thanks for the welcome, my chart, complete with its 3 dots is linked to my ticker :p :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

minime2009 said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> No you weren't bossy at all! You sounded very sympathetic and helpful actually. A big virtual hug! Hope you get your BFP soon. x
> 
> Thanks hun!! Will keep you posted as no doubt I will be unable to resist the lure of yet another test tomorrow morning lmao!:wacko:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you. I think we all have the testing issue lol


----------



## shaerichelle

CD 47 Still no AF. Did blood test today it was BFN. I was wondering what happens to your chart when AF is supposed to show. Frustrated here!

edited.. CD 47 I meant.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Shannon. Your temps will drop either on the day of your AF or a few days before. Sorry about the BFN :( x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bernina - Just seen that you've either just OV-ed or are about to! I hope you're spending your time wisely ;) xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi Shannon. Your temps will drop either on the day of your AF or a few days before. Sorry about the BFN :( x

hm weird I did have a one degree temp drop. then is went back up. I think that I need to just have that back lol. I am cheering for AF to come.

Me sorry too:cry: I just want to move on and get rid of these pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## shambaby

shambaby said:


> just a little word of warning to all the ladies being advised to take ordinary multivits rather than pre-natal or prego ones - make sure they don't have vitamin a, as in large quantities (ie the amount they often put in multivits) it can harm the bubba's developing nervous system. if you're unsure i'd say it's worth paying a little extra to be on the safe side.

sorry ladies, after i logged off i realised i'd got myself in a muddle - it's mercury that damages the nervous system, but vitamin a has been known to cause birth defects, not sure what kind of defects, but supplements are not recommended


----------



## Marrissa_E

Ladies, can I have your professional advice pls :)

I'm having sleeping problems. Most of the time, I'm able to wake up at my normal timing But sometimes I wake up too early and couldn't get back to sleep, which is like 3x a week. So what I'll usually do is to take my temp twice in case I can't get back to sleep. I doesn't bother me much anyway because my overall graphs has pretty big jumps so a temp diff betwn the 2 takings of just +/- 0.1 or 0.2 are not that large to me. But Hubby insists im cheating..haha

Now problem is, this morning I woke up at 5am and quickly temp which gave a 36.3. Went to the bathroom, went back to bed and immediately fell asleep till 7.30am, which is my usual wake up time. Tested and my temp was 37.0 ! I temp again and again It gave a 37.0 (I know Im not supposed to do it 2x as well!) I'm confused which one to chart now. Btw, my temp yesterday was 36.7. And I usually record the latest temp between the 2 takings coz I think the timings more accurate that way.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bd3ff


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hello to all you lovely ladies, and Happy New Year!!! I can feel a ton of BFPs will be coming on this year, :dust: to us all!

I have been MIA for a little while, but rest assured I have still been stalking many charts. I am so glad that there are so many of us in different parts of our cycles, so there is constant excitement as I move through the more boring parts of mine.

*To the ladies ending the 2ww:*

Moochacha and minime, I LOVE the recent temp spikes! Your charts are looking quite promising as you come to the end of the 2ww.

Fifi-13 DPO with a beautiful dip at 6DPO, how are you not testing?! You have some will power woman!! Temps are looking better than last month, hope this is it for you!

Shaeri-Your cycle is crazy long! 47 days and still no AF, are you recently off BCP (I'm not sure if someone asked this already)? Have you got any idea when you may have ovulated?

F super X'd for you all!

*To the ladies starting the 2ww:*

Nadira-I have to say that I'm jealous of your chart! You ovulate at just the right time and your rises are so well-defined. 

LoKita-Glad to see that you ovulated as well, good timing on starting to chart.

Hope the wait flies by for you girls!

*To the ladies about to O:*

Bernina-Glad to hear that you have got some info you can work with from the FS. Sorry to hear that the surgery may put the brakes on things, but I'm hoping you will get your BFP so you won't even have to start that horrid BCP! I understand your trepidation as far as BDing right now, but I say, just do what feels right and let the chips fall where they may. You never know, and fate has a funny way about her.

Magic-Hope the trip was lovely! Glad to see you back, with some new temps! 

Shambaby-Glad your cycle is getting sorted, keep BDing and catch that egg!

Martha-Welcome and thanks for posting your chart. I will keep watching it, hope you are BDing like crazy!

*To the ladies saying their good byes to AF*

Foxy-Hope the soy does some amazing things for you! Let us know how it turns out.

Kitty-Wishing you luck as you start your new cycle!

*To all the new ladies*

Welcome and thanks for joining us. You will get a lot of charting info and support here, you'd be surprised what us novices can share!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hi Marrissa! Temping can be so finicky, it's actually a lot harder in practice than it seems. The truth is, that since you are quite far past ovulation, it doesn't really matter what you record. At this point, you are either pregnant or not, and your temperature won't make a lick of difference. If the 5 am temp was measured after a good block of sleep, I would personally use that one, especially since you got up and only slept a couple of hours before getting the 2nd. You could also just wait til tomorrow and see what makes the most sense with that. Of course, if you want your chart to look pretty and since it doesn't matter which temp you enter at this point in your cycle, you could always go with the higher temp!

Also, just a question, why did you override your ovulation day rather than let FF figure it out for you. Honestly, looking at your chart, I am tempted to call CD 20 your O day, since it comes after the +OPK and you still have EWCM. What does FF say?

Hope you get your BFP in the next few days, FX'd for you!!


----------



## Marrissa_E

Mysticdeliria, thanks for replying! haha.. ok, I shall take the higher temp since it doesn't matter anyway now 

I override it coz I did an opk and it was darkest on CD18, and then it got lighter on CD19 & CD20. 

I started using fertility friend somewhere near ovulation, all the while charting only temps on doctor's paper. So I didn't note down all the signs. BUt I remebered having abundance of EWCM everyday since probably 5 days before Ovu, could be due to the accupuncture and we also BD'ed a couple times more than what I recorded, can't remember when exactly! Hmm, gotta be more diligent in recording nx round.


----------



## shaerichelle

Mystic, I am getting frustrated! Nope I am not. No idea when I ovulated. frustrated. The only thing is I got my iud out in sept. right before it I had a normal cycle. I had to take plan b (due to rape) on Nov 1. I got my period Nov 18. I dont know if it messed me up or what. But heck I have been having regular pregnancy symptoms. I have a 7 yr old I know what they feel like. I feel crazy!


----------



## moochacha

Morning Ladies,

bernia - I've totally fallen in love with Australia now after not thinking much of my home country. I've backpacked through India, Thailand, Sri Lanka and Europe but never thought about how wonderful Australia is.

This particular spot is The bay of Island along the The Great Ocean Road. My hubby is a graphic designer/ nature photographer so he has really opened my eyes to how amazing Australia is.

I'm going to try not and test till 18 DPO  TRY would be the key word I'm already temped to test.


----------



## mysticdeliria

Marrissa_E said:


> Mysticdeliria, thanks for replying! haha.. ok, I shall take the higher temp since it doesn't matter anyway now
> 
> I override it coz I did an opk and it was darkest on CD18, and then it got lighter on CD19 & CD20.
> 
> I started using fertility friend somewhere near ovulation, all the while charting only temps on doctor's paper. So I didn't note down all the signs. BUt I remebered having abundance of EWCM everyday since probably 5 days before Ovu, could be due to the accupuncture and we also BD'ed a couple times more than what I recorded, can't remember when exactly! Hmm, gotta be more diligent in recording nx round.

Oh, I see. But OPKs pick up the LH surge, and this generally happens BEFORE ovulation (though it can happen the same day as ovulation). In general, ovulation happens 12-48 hours after you first get a +OPK, but they are not at all accurate in telling you exactly when you will O. Your BBT is better at pinpointing when you ovulate a few days after it happens, so I really suggest that you go with what the FF software calculates for you as this is likely going to give you a better idea of when to test, or in the case of a BFN will tell you how long your LP is. Of course, you know your body best, so do what you think you should. Hope I am at least being helpful by sharing some info. Good luck :thumbup: when do you think you will test?


----------



## mysticdeliria

shaerichelle said:


> Mystic, I am getting frustrated! Nope I am not. No idea when I ovulated. frustrated. The only thing is I got my iud out in sept. right before it I had a normal cycle. I had to take plan b (due to rape) on Nov 1. I got my period Nov 18. I dont know if it messed me up or what. But heck I have been having regular pregnancy symptoms. I have a 7 yr old I know what they feel like. I feel crazy!

OMG Shannon!! What a horrible experience, I'm so sorry to hear such a thing happenned to you :hugs:!! Since plan B is a superconcentrated BCP it can indeed have affected your cycle, though don't know too much about it so I can't say whether its effects would last this long. But you also had a very stressful experience, when I was 19 and I first went away to university, I didn't get a period for 2 months. I took about a million HPTs and all were neg.! I went to the Dr., and she said it was likely just stress (huge relief at that point in my life), Af eventually showed. Since my experience was nowhere near as stressful as what you've been through, I could see the same thing happenning. You should really see your Dr. to find out why you are getting neither AF or a BFP. Make sure to mention that you took Plan B as well. Take care and stay strong! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

mysticdeliria said:


> OMG Shannon!! What a horrible experience, I'm so sorry to hear such a thing happenned to you :hugs:!! Since plan B is a superconcentrated BCP it can indeed have affected your cycle, though don't know too much about it so I can't say whether its effects would last this long. But you also had a very stressful experience, when I was 19 and I first went away to university, I didn't get a period for 2 months. I took about a million HPTs and all were neg.! I went to the Dr., and she said it was likely just stress (huge relief at that point in my life), Af eventually showed. Since my experience was nowhere near as stressful as what you've been through, I could see the same thing happenning. You should really see your Dr. to find out why you are getting neither AF or a BFP. Make sure to mention that you took Plan B as well. Take care and stay strong! :hugs:

I am going to the doc tomorrow. I think the plan b totally messed me up.:growlmad: I think I have had a lot of stress and that is the possibility. I am seeing my doctor tomorrow. Hopefully he can give me the answers I need. Thinking is adrenal fatigue. I will find out tomorrow. thank you.:hugs:


----------



## Marrissa_E

mysticdeliria said:


> Marrissa_E said:
> 
> 
> Mysticdeliria, thanks for replying! haha.. ok, I shall take the higher temp since it doesn't matter anyway now
> 
> I override it coz I did an opk and it was darkest on CD18, and then it got lighter on CD19 & CD20.
> 
> I started using fertility friend somewhere near ovulation, all the while charting only temps on doctor's paper. So I didn't note down all the signs. BUt I remebered having abundance of EWCM everyday since probably 5 days before Ovu, could be due to the accupuncture and we also BD'ed a couple times more than what I recorded, can't remember when exactly! Hmm, gotta be more diligent in recording nx round.
> 
> Oh, I see. But OPKs pick up the LH surge, and this generally happens BEFORE ovulation (though it can happen the same day as ovulation). In general, ovulation happens 12-48 hours after you first get a +OPK, but they are not at all accurate in telling you exactly when you will O. Your BBT is better at pinpointing when you ovulate a few days after it happens, so I really suggest that you go with what the FF software calculates for you as this is likely going to give you a better idea of when to test, or in the case of a BFN will tell you how long your LP is. Of course, you know your body best, so do what you think you should. Hope I am at least being helpful by sharing some info. Good luck :thumbup: when do you think you will test?Click to expand...

Hi mysticdeliria! Thanks so much for the info!! all the while I thought having +ve opk means im ovulating. Didn't know ovulation only happens 12-48 hours after that. Then u should be right, ovulation could have happened on CD20. 

Oh no! Then I think my chances of getting a bfp are slimmer now.Coz we bdéd on the day we get +ve opk. I tested in e morning, we bd'ed that night. The next few days were didn't even see each other because we both work different shifts :cry:


----------



## moochacha

Marrissa_E said:


> mysticdeliria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marrissa_E said:
> 
> 
> Mysticdeliria, thanks for replying! haha.. ok, I shall take the higher temp since it doesn't matter anyway now
> 
> I override it coz I did an opk and it was darkest on CD18, and then it got lighter on CD19 & CD20.
> 
> I started using fertility friend somewhere near ovulation, all the while charting only temps on doctor's paper. So I didn't note down all the signs. BUt I remebered having abundance of EWCM everyday since probably 5 days before Ovu, could be due to the accupuncture and we also BD'ed a couple times more than what I recorded, can't remember when exactly! Hmm, gotta be more diligent in recording nx round.
> 
> Oh, I see. But OPKs pick up the LH surge, and this generally happens BEFORE ovulation (though it can happen the same day as ovulation). In general, ovulation happens 12-48 hours after you first get a +OPK, but they are not at all accurate in telling you exactly when you will O. Your BBT is better at pinpointing when you ovulate a few days after it happens, so I really suggest that you go with what the FF software calculates for you as this is likely going to give you a better idea of when to test, or in the case of a BFN will tell you how long your LP is. Of course, you know your body best, so do what you think you should. Hope I am at least being helpful by sharing some info. Good luck :thumbup: when do you think you will test?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi mysticdeliria! Thanks so much for the info!! all the while I thought having +ve opk means im ovulating. Didn't know ovulation only happens 12-48 hours after that. Then u should be right, ovulation could have happened on CD20.
> 
> Oh no! Then I think my chances of getting a bfp are slimmer now.Coz we bdéd on the day we get +ve opk. I tested in e morning, we bd'ed that night. The next few days were didn't even see each other because we both work different shifts :cry:Click to expand...

Hey the best time to BD is the few days before Ov when there is EWCM of course because hopefully there well be :spermy: to meet the egg right away. Some believe that BD on your actual OV day is a little late because it can take some time for the swimmers to get to the egg and by that time its too late. So it looks like you did well and BD at the right time!!! :dust:


----------



## magicvw

Hey girls! Gosh this thread is moving fast these days!!
:dust: to everyone!

I am cd15 - no idea about ov or not so far! :shrug: Everyone else is doing so well with their charting and mine is shocking lol!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

bernina said:


> Hi everyone and Happy New Year!!! DH and I took an impromtu trip up to Northern Michigan this past weekend so I'm very behind on this thread. We had a great time snowshoeing and just enjoying the scenery. Michigan is surrounded by lakes that are the size of small seas so the views were amazing although the temps were quite chilly dropping to below 0 F! I hope everyone had a very happy and safe New Year.
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words and well wishes about our fertility visit and our plan, so nice to have so much support!!
> 
> 
> Teeny Weeny, thank you so much for sharing your story, that gives me so much hope. It looks like I'm getting ready to ovulate this cycle but I'm having mixed feelings about doing the BD in case I do get a BFP and it ends due to the septum. I guess I'll just let what happens happen, and chances are with all the spotting I've had I'm not really putting out a good egg and my lining is probably too thin to let anything implant. So I guess a little practice can't hurt :) Continued sticky glue to you!!!! How have you been feeling? When do you get your first ultrasound?
> 
> 
> If the truth be told I am worried sick...I often have a pain in my right side and seem to get lots of tummy pain (nothing serious..just continuous). I can't relax and enjoy it and for every day that passes I am convinced something is going to go wrong...I sound neurotic don't I??!!! Sorry.
> 
> I have an u/s next Thursday when I will be 7+2 by LMP. Just trying to hang in there until then, when perhaps if everything is okay it may ease my mind.
> Does anyone else have these same worries??? xx
> 
> Instead of my moaning...Practise BDing sounds like a great plan and I wish you all the best with your impending surgery. xx


----------



## Marrissa_E

moochacha said:


> Marrissa_E said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mysticdeliria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marrissa_E said:
> 
> 
> Mysticdeliria, thanks for replying! haha.. ok, I shall take the higher temp since it doesn't matter anyway now
> 
> I override it coz I did an opk and it was darkest on CD18, and then it got lighter on CD19 & CD20.
> 
> I started using fertility friend somewhere near ovulation, all the while charting only temps on doctor's paper. So I didn't note down all the signs. BUt I remebered having abundance of EWCM everyday since probably 5 days before Ovu, could be due to the accupuncture and we also BD'ed a couple times more than what I recorded, can't remember when exactly! Hmm, gotta be more diligent in recording nx round.
> 
> Oh, I see. But OPKs pick up the LH surge, and this generally happens BEFORE ovulation (though it can happen the same day as ovulation). In general, ovulation happens 12-48 hours after you first get a +OPK, but they are not at all accurate in telling you exactly when you will O. Your BBT is better at pinpointing when you ovulate a few days after it happens, so I really suggest that you go with what the FF software calculates for you as this is likely going to give you a better idea of when to test, or in the case of a BFN will tell you how long your LP is. Of course, you know your body best, so do what you think you should. Hope I am at least being helpful by sharing some info. Good luck :thumbup: when do you think you will test?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi mysticdeliria! Thanks so much for the info!! all the while I thought having +ve opk means im ovulating. Didn't know ovulation only happens 12-48 hours after that. Then u should be right, ovulation could have happened on CD20.
> 
> Oh no! Then I think my chances of getting a bfp are slimmer now.Coz we bdéd on the day we get +ve opk. I tested in e morning, we bd'ed that night. The next few days were didn't even see each other because we both work different shifts :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey the best time to BD is the few days before Ov when there is EWCM of course because hopefully there well be :spermy: to meet the egg right away. Some believe that BD on your actual OV day is a little late because it can take some time for the swimmers to get to the egg and by that time its too late. So it looks like you did well and BD at the right time!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Phew.. That's good to know! Thks moochacha! 

I think my chart looks pretty good too despite pinpointing wrong ovu date. Oh, im really hoping for a miracle this cycle!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bd3ff


----------



## moochacha

Sending you lots of :dust: huni!!! Fx for your :bfp:


----------



## minime2009

My cycle last month was 29 days so based on that, AF due today. Another BFN this morning mind you so that's not so good :-(

My temperature has gone up loads today - I'm excited is that good?


----------



## fifi-folle

Yes minime that is good! Fx for you!
Shannon, sorry to hear BFN on bloods, I would say you have been through such an incredibly stressful time it wouldn't be surprising if your cycle has been messed up by stress and Plan B. 
Mystic: I don't have will power just haven't added test results. I updated my chart to show all the BFNs don't know why I hadn't recorded these (not wanting to accept it I guess) Another one this morning, I really am not convinced One Step ICs actually work!!!! Must go buy some proper HPTs! 
Teenyweeny: try not to worry, I imagine this is easier said than done, your body is designed to carry a baby and from what I have read a bit of pain is normal as uterus stretches. Thinking of you x


----------



## shaerichelle

minime2009 said:


> My cycle last month was 29 days so based on that, AF due today. Another BFN this morning mind you so that's not so good :-(
> 
> My temperature has gone up loads today - I'm excited is that good?

Oh I love the way your chart is looking:)

I believe there is a such thing as implantation dip, but I could be wrong.:shrug: 

How are you feeling?


----------



## nadira037

Mystic- thanks, I think my chart looks much better this month than it did last month. If all goes well I think it will have had something to do with the b6, fx'd. Also welcome to the tww, your chart looks good so far.

Shannon- so sorry to hear about what happend. I'm sure the stress of that and the Plan B has got your cycle a little wonky. I'm sure it will get back to normal soon.


Teeny Weeny- it's normal to be nervious. I'm sure everything is fine, just sit back and try to enjoy being pg, stress free. I know probably easier said than done. = )

Marissa - your temps look grate, fx'd for you!

Minime - as long as the witch hasn't shown her face, your still in the game. Fx'd for you as well.

Fifi- internet cheapies are the worst, try FRER. They seem to pick up the HCG sooner. Your chart looks like mine last month with all the test. Totally addicted. Your temps look good so hopefully you will get your bfp!

Magic- welcome back!

I think I may have had an implantation dip on my chart. What do you ladies think? Trying to hold off for testing untill at least tomorrow, I know it's still early but fx'd.


----------



## shaerichelle

Fifi & Nadira -Thank you. Its awful that it had to happen, but when ttc its worse. I am hoping they get back to normal soon. But with being sick it makes it harder. Hopefully I will get good news at the docs today and not bad.:thumbup:

Nadira, If I knew how to read charts better I would help you, lol


----------



## fairygirl

Shannon- :hugs:
nadira37- Can you hold off until you see another 2 high temps?
marissa- Look at your climb :p
moochacha- Can't wait to see a temp above 36.5
fifi-folle- FX'd 
minime- So pretty
shambaby- Great info re supplements, I think you have to be careful of mercury in fish/fish oils too. When do you expect to O?

Me, CD12, no sign of fertility. Calculators reckon from Friday to Wednesday (CD15 to CD20) for O using average cycle data. However as no two cycles have been the same length I am wary of this so O could be as late as CD25. Lots more BDing just in case! Hopefully my chart will shed some light on things.


----------



## tortoise

HI everyone
I've just ordered a thermometer from Boots online and plan to start temping and charting from next month. I'm currently 6 or 7 DPO and not v confident about this cycle...

Does anyone have any tips? Do most of you take temps orally or vaginally?

And can I join you next month please?!! Hope lots of you will have BFPs before then


----------



## minime2009

shaerichelle said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> My cycle last month was 29 days so based on that, AF due today. Another BFN this morning mind you so that's not so good :-(
> 
> My temperature has gone up loads today - I'm excited is that good?
> 
> Oh I love the way your chart is looking:)
> 
> I believe there is a such thing as implantation dip, but I could be wrong.:shrug:
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...


If it wasn't for the bloody BFN's I'd be climbing the walls with excitement lol. Still no show from AF yet!


----------



## minime2009

fairygirl said:


> Shannon- :hugs:
> nadira37- Can you hold off until you see another 2 high temps?
> marissa- Look at your climb :p
> moochacha- Can't wait to see a temp above 36.5
> fifi-folle- FX'd
> minime- So pretty
> shambaby- Great info re supplements, I think you have to be careful of mercury in fish/fish oils too. When do you expect to O?
> 
> Me, CD12, no sign of fertility. Calculators reckon from Friday to Wednesday (CD15 to CD20) for O using average cycle data. However as no two cycles have been the same length I am wary of this so O could be as late as CD25. Lots more BDing just in case! Hopefully my chart will shed some light on things.

Really?!! Woohoo!! :happydance:


----------



## fairygirl

minime2009 said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> Shannon- :hugs:
> nadira37- Can you hold off until you see another 2 high temps?
> marissa- Look at your climb :p
> moochacha- Can't wait to see a temp above 36.5
> fifi-folle- FX'd
> minime- So pretty
> shambaby- Great info re supplements, I think you have to be careful of mercury in fish/fish oils too. When do you expect to O?
> 
> Me, CD12, no sign of fertility. Calculators reckon from Friday to Wednesday (CD15 to CD20) for O using average cycle data. However as no two cycles have been the same length I am wary of this so O could be as late as CD25. Lots more BDing just in case! Hopefully my chart will shed some light on things.
> 
> Really?!! Woohoo!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I like it coz your temp is high today. The dip at 5dpo has me a bit puzzled, but opk and FF agree when you O'd so I hope you bfp is on its way. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Teenyweeny don't worry I have the same symptoms and am equally worried about everything. Feel free to message me xxx


----------



## minime2009

fairygirl said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> Shannon- :hugs:
> nadira37- Can you hold off until you see another 2 high temps?
> marissa- Look at your climb :p
> moochacha- Can't wait to see a temp above 36.5
> fifi-folle- FX'd
> minime- So pretty
> shambaby- Great info re supplements, I think you have to be careful of mercury in fish/fish oils too. When do you expect to O?
> 
> Me, CD12, no sign of fertility. Calculators reckon from Friday to Wednesday (CD15 to CD20) for O using average cycle data. However as no two cycles have been the same length I am wary of this so O could be as late as CD25. Lots more BDing just in case! Hopefully my chart will shed some light on things.
> 
> Really?!! Woohoo!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I like it coz your temp is high today. The dip at 5dpo has me a bit puzzled, but opk and FF agree when you O'd so I hope you bfp is on its way. xxClick to expand...


Thanks hun, have a feeling AF will get me though :-( You never know!!


----------



## minime2009

Bump


----------



## nadira037

fairygirl said:


> Shannon- :hugs:
> nadira37- Can you hold off until you see another 2 high temps?
> marissa- Look at your climb :p
> moochacha- Can't wait to see a temp above 36.5
> fifi-folle- FX'd
> minime- So pretty
> shambaby- Great info re supplements, I think you have to be careful of mercury in fish/fish oils too. When do you expect to O?
> 
> Me, CD12, no sign of fertility. Calculators reckon from Friday to Wednesday (CD15 to CD20) for O using average cycle data. However as no two cycles have been the same length I am wary of this so O could be as late as CD25. Lots more BDing just in case! Hopefully my chart will shed some light on things.

I will try my best to hold out, but I have a serious poas addiction, it's hard enough for me to hold out until tomorrow:winkwink:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Ladies

Wow, it's taken me ages to read through all the posts I've missed. I'm sorry, I won't be able to post to you all individually as there is so much to catch up on! 

Welcome to all the newbies :) tortoise, I temp orally - I think vaginally gives a more accurate reading, but it just depends on what you are most comfortable doing.

There are some great looking charts - I have fingers crossed for everyone. 

My parents have left this evening - had a lovely time and sorry to see them go, but it's quite nice to have the house back to ourselves.... particularly as it's coming up to ov at the end of the week!

No bding at all since well before AF - poor OH lol

Hope you are all well and I look forward to catching up with you all over the next few days.


----------



## shambaby

wish me :dust: ladies, i think i'm about to o! got a green light on the traffic light thingy on ff, as i have had watery / ewcm since last night. :happydance: so, in answer to fairygirl's question, i was expecting it at the weekend based on previous cycle guestimates, but looks like it might be a little sooner. :D 

mysticdeliria, we are doing our best on the egg catching front :winkwink:

tortoise, i temp orally. i think vaginally is less prone to errors, so it's advised if you have trouble with erratic oral temps. i'm no expert, though, but i think i read that on ff.

well, better get myself to bed - will have to be up extra early tomorrow, as i suspect the journey to work will be a slow one. the snow is really pretty, but it's not very convenient!


----------



## Marrissa_E

Marrissa_E said:


> Ladies, can I have your professional advice pls :)
> 
> I'm having sleeping problems. Most of the time, I'm able to wake up at my normal timing But sometimes I wake up too early and couldn't get back to sleep, which is like 3x a week. So what I'll usually do is to take my temp twice in case I can't get back to sleep. I doesn't bother me much anyway because my overall graphs has pretty big jumps so a temp diff betwn the 2 takings of just +/- 0.1 or 0.2 are not that large to me. But Hubby insists im cheating..haha
> 
> Now problem is, this morning I woke up at 5am and quickly temp which gave a 36.3. Went to the bathroom, went back to bed and immediately fell asleep till 7.30am, which is my usual wake up time. Tested and my temp was 37.0 ! I temp again and again It gave a 37.0 (I know Im not supposed to do it 2x as well!) I'm confused which one to chart now. Btw, my temp yesterday was 36.7. And I usually record the latest temp between the 2 takings coz I think the timings more accurate that way.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bd3ff

Hi, my temperature today is 36.8, so I guess yesterday's 2nd higher reading was the correct one :)

Also, as mysticdeliria pointed out, I might have gotten my ovu date wrong. How do I undo the ovu date which I override? Having said that, i should be 10dpo today, not 12dpo. Still getting a bfn this morning. Not v optimistic at this point as Im experiencing a lot of AF cramps. AF is due this saturday (9th Jan), btw.


----------



## moochacha

Welcome back Foxy!!!

Well i tested today at 14DPO amusing FF is right but it's pretty clear i OV on CD 12. Got a :bfn: :growlmad: plus my temps are going down now so I think its clear AF is on her way.

My temps seem lower than everyone else? I think its because I can't stand sheets and stuff. I sleep with my mouth open as well, I might have to start temping vaginally or something (which is something I'm not so keen on doing).


----------



## moochacha

shambaby said:


> wish me :dust: ladies, i think i'm about to o! got a green light on the traffic light thingy on ff, as i have had watery / ewcm since last night. :happydance: so, in answer to fairygirl's question, i was expecting it at the weekend based on previous cycle guestimates, but looks like it might be a little sooner. :D
> 
> mysticdeliria, we are doing our best on the egg catching front :winkwink:
> 
> tortoise, i temp orally. i think vaginally is less prone to errors, so it's advised if you have trouble with erratic oral temps. i'm no expert, though, but i think i read that on ff.
> 
> well, better get myself to bed - will have to be up extra early tomorrow, as i suspect the journey to work will be a slow one. the snow is really pretty, but it's not very convenient!

Sending you lots of dust :dust:


----------



## Marrissa_E

moochacha said:


> Welcome back Foxy!!!
> 
> Well i tested today at 14DPO amusing FF is right but it's pretty clear i OV on CD 12. Got a :bfn: :growlmad: plus my temps are going down now so I think its clear AF is on her way.
> 
> My temps seem lower than everyone else? I think its because I can't stand sheets and stuff. I sleep with my mouth open as well, I might have to start temping vaginally or something (which is something I'm not so keen on doing).

Don't look like your temp has dipped much to suggest AF's on her way. Lets hope it goes up tomorrow! And i sleep with my mouth open too..:blush: lol

It's difficult isn't it this whole charting business? I don't like it one bit. It's making me v anxious but my doctor made me do it.


----------



## minime2009

My temp has dropped a bit as well


----------



## moochacha

We will just have to wait to see what happens over the next few days!!

I totally don't want to temp vaginally but I think its probably the best option for me. 

Wishing you all luck though i hope one of us gets a :bfp: Fx!! :dust: 


OMG.... I just told my husband that i might start temping vaginally and he's reaction was ":huh: wwwhat? What? WHAT? the hell did you just say?" LMAO He's sooo funny then he said "what am I meant to say to that?" lol


----------



## fifi-folle

moochacha said:


> OMG.... I just told my husband that i might start temping vaginally and he's reaction was ":huh: wwwhat? What? WHAT? the hell did you just say?" LMAO He's sooo funny then he said "what am I meant to say to that?" lol

LOL my DH has become rather used to me talking about things he doesn't want to know about! Just getting him ready for being at the birth I say!!!

My temp is staying at 36.70 at the minute, not sure what is going on, cycle is normally 30days and I'm now on CD33 but BFNs, still got some preg symptoms but becoming rather cynical, just waiting on AF to arrive now. 

Good to see you back Foxy! Am I being blind in not seeing your chart link?


----------



## laura6914

girls do you mind if i join you? i have started temping this morning?
OH is away this month so im starting now so i can get the hang of it, then next month when he is home at least ill have a bit more of an idea about what im doing, i think im getting the gist of it from what i have read. 

xxx


----------



## moochacha

laura6914 said:


> girls do you mind if i join you? i have started temping this morning?
> OH is away this month so im starting now so i can get the hang of it, then next month when he is home at least ill have a bit more of an idea about what im doing, i think im getting the gist of it from what i have read.
> 
> xxx

Welcome!! Are you using FF!! :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> OMG.... I just told my husband that i might start temping vaginally and he's reaction was ":huh: wwwhat? What? WHAT? the hell did you just say?" LMAO He's sooo funny then he said "what am I meant to say to that?" lol
> 
> LOL my DH has become rather used to me talking about things he doesn't want to know about! Just getting him ready for being at the birth I say!!!
> 
> My temp is staying at 36.70 at the minute, not sure what is going on, cycle is normally 30days and I'm now on CD33 but BFNs, still got some preg symptoms but becoming rather cynical, just waiting on AF to arrive now.
> 
> Good to see you back Foxy! Am I being blind in not seeing your chart link?Click to expand...

I think its cute when they freak out about what us girls put ourselves through!! LOL... If we get an angel at the end of it then its worth every second of my time...

I think I'm waiting for AF as well, unless my temp goes up tomorrow I'm going to consider this month a :bfn: but i still have FX for all of us :dust:


----------



## moochacha

laura6914 said:


> girls do you mind if i join you? i have started temping this morning?
> OH is away this month so im starting now so i can get the hang of it, then next month when he is home at least ill have a bit more of an idea about what im doing, i think im getting the gist of it from what i have read.
> 
> xxx

Ah i just saw your link to FF!!! OOPs my bad and again WELCOME :D hehe


----------



## fifi-folle

Moochacha your temp is still high, don't count yourself out too soon! That could have been an implantation dip at 11 DPO so it might still be too early for a +ve test.


----------



## laura6914

thanks for the welcome moochacha, yeah im using it. cant quite get my head around that site yet though so doing my own paper chart at home to whilse i get used to it. lol.

xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Ladies - it's nice to be back here :)

Link to my chart should be through my FF ticker (the dog one :) ) 

Stay positive girls, you're still in until AF shows. 

Moochacha - Fingers crossed your temp stays up tomorrow.

Fifi - I think tomorrow's temperature is crucial. Judging by your last cycle, your LP appears to be around 14/15 days. I have everything crossed that this is your month :)

Hi bernina, mystic and magic - will try to catch up with your charts today (off work today sick :( so will be able to make use of the pc)

Look forward to getting to know everyone else a bit better.


----------



## fifi-folle

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks Ladies - it's nice to be back here :)
> 
> Link to my chart should be through my FF ticker (the dog one :) )
> 
> Stay positive girls, you're still in until AF shows.
> 
> Moochacha - Fingers crossed your temp stays up tomorrow.
> 
> Fifi - I think tomorrow's temperature is crucial. Judging by your last cycle, your LP appears to be around 14/15 days. I have everything crossed that this is your month :)
> 
> Hi bernina, mystic and magic - will try to catch up with your charts today (off work today sick :( so will be able to make use of the pc)
> 
> Look forward to getting to know everyone else a bit better.

Me being blind! Your FF ticker is there of course! 
My LP last month was longer due to early pregnancy/chemical pregnancy, embryo was seen on ultrasound but I started bleeding a couple of days later. In previous months it was around 12/13 days judging by OPKs/ov cramps and when AF arrived. There is always the chance that this month it has been thrown by chemical.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ah, sorry fifi, I didn't notice the +ve test originally. The chemical may have thrown things off slightly, but I'm hoping not :) 

Are you having symptoms (sorry if you've already mentioned in previous posts)?


----------



## fifi-folle

Yep having horrid mood swings, poor DH on Sunday had to retreat to the gym I was being so awful (more down on myself than him), nausea every night when I lie down, not sleeping properly (normally I wake up in pain and then drift off to sleep again once I have got myself comfy, not a bit of it for the past week, brain has just been so busy if that makes sense). Really sore boobs esp at night, veiny too. Smell has been hightened, lots of CM (don't normally at this stage in cycle), dry lips, lots of saliva, achy/tired feeling. But also been having cramps and twinges, which could either be AF or pregnancy, difficult to tell with endo pain anyway. ARGH! Wish my body would make up it's mind!!! I know that some people don't get BFPs til well after AF due date but the figures are quite small. I didn't get a BFP on tests last month either but there was definitely an embryo implanted there (albeit in an "erratic" position). ARGH!!! Need to stop thinking about it! Just sat and caught up on old episodes of Ghost Whisperer I taped and have a stack of books to read so might get on with that. Should be doing Wii fit but I started cramping last month after doing it then started bleeding, so scared to do the same this month. Nuts I know!


----------



## shaerichelle

fifi-folle said:


> Yep having horrid mood swings, poor DH on Sunday had to retreat to the gym I was being so awful (more down on myself than him), nausea every night when I lie down, not sleeping properly (normally I wake up in pain and then drift off to sleep again once I have got myself comfy, not a bit of it for the past week, brain has just been so busy if that makes sense). Really sore boobs esp at night, veiny too. Smell has been hightened, lots of CM (don't normally at this stage in cycle), dry lips, lots of saliva, achy/tired feeling. But also been having cramps and twinges, which could either be AF or pregnancy, difficult to tell with endo pain anyway. ARGH! Wish my body would make up it's mind!!! I know that some people don't get BFPs til well after AF due date but the figures are quite small. I didn't get a BFP on tests last month either but there was definitely an embryo implanted there (albeit in an "erratic" position). ARGH!!! Need to stop thinking about it! Just sat and caught up on old episodes of Ghost Whisperer I taped and have a stack of books to read so might get on with that. Should be doing Wii fit but I started cramping last month after doing it then started bleeding, so scared to do the same this month. Nuts I know!

Wow you sound like me... I am still having all these symptoms. I am crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## fifi-folle

Am I right in thinking you were/are seeing the doctor today Shannon? Any news?
Symptom spotting is awful!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Those symptoms sound really promising fifi. 

I think generally speaking it's recommended to test around 18 dpo (I could never wait that long!) by which time the hormone levels should have built up enough to show on a HPT.

I hope it's just a case that your hormone levels aren't showing yet.

Looking forward to seeing some January BFPs :thumbup:


----------



## minime2009

So girlies, still no AF. Didn't test this morning either!

So, slight temperature drop today. If I am pregnant what should my temps down in the morning? If they go down again that means I'm not pregnant and AF is on the way, right? What if it stays about the same or drops only a little or goes up only a little?
:wacko:


----------



## Love3Hope4

Hello ladies!! So I'm thinking next month I am going to take go at charting. I am still feeling my way around this new experience. I've joined fertility friend (signed up for the online lessons!) and I've been taking my temp each morning this cycle...kind of a warm up to the real thing next month. This is actually the first REAL month that DH and I have started. We married in August and haven't used any protection since but he is in the army and has been out of town here and there. Plus the holidays and blah blah blah. Basically we haven't been NOT trying but this month....well he is pretty much standing me on my head after we BD!!! :shrug: I am sure I will have TONS of ?'s as I start charting so THANK YOU well in advance for all the help and support!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

minime2009 said:


> So girlies, still no AF. Didn't test this morning either!
> 
> So, slight temperature drop today. If I am pregnant what should my temps down in the morning? If they go down again that means I'm not pregnant and AF is on the way, right? What if it stays about the same or drops only a little or goes up only a little?
> :wacko:

Hi hun, I was told that your temp drops before AF, but this happened to another girl and she got a positive. argh.


----------



## shaerichelle

Love3Hope4 said:


> Hello ladies!! So I'm thinking next month I am going to take go at charting. I am still feeling my way around this new experience. I've joined fertility friend (signed up for the online lessons!) and I've been taking my temp each morning this cycle...kind of a warm up to the real thing next month. This is actually the first REAL month that DH and I have started. We married in August and haven't used any protection since but he is in the army and has been out of town here and there. Plus the holidays and blah blah blah. Basically we haven't been NOT trying but this month....well he is pretty much standing me on my head after we BD!!! :shrug: I am sure I will have TONS of ?'s as I start charting so THANK YOU well in advance for all the help and support!!!

Congrats on your wedding. I just got married in AUgust too!


----------



## Love3Hope4

shaerichelle said:


> Love3Hope4 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!! So I'm thinking next month I am going to take go at charting. I am still feeling my way around this new experience. I've joined fertility friend (signed up for the online lessons!) and I've been taking my temp each morning this cycle...kind of a warm up to the real thing next month. This is actually the first REAL month that DH and I have started. We married in August and haven't used any protection since but he is in the army and has been out of town here and there. Plus the holidays and blah blah blah. Basically we haven't been NOT trying but this month....well he is pretty much standing me on my head after we BD!!! :shrug: I am sure I will have TONS of ?'s as I start charting so THANK YOU well in advance for all the help and support!!!
> 
> Congrats on your wedding. I just got married in AUgust too!Click to expand...

Congrats to you as well!! August 7 is our date. The day after he arrived back home from Iraq.....couldn't think of a better way to celebrate his being home again!!


----------



## fairygirl

Hi girls. I want some PMA in here! 
Fifi- very interesting symptoms you have there.

Welcome to Love3Hope4 (yes wedding sounds best way to celebrate!) and Laura.

My chart is starting to build now. Luckily being ill doesn't seem to have messed it up. Feeling positive I will be fertile very soon. Yay!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Fairygirl - you are on the the same CD as me. I should be due to ovulate Sunday (ish) - hopefully. So, got started with the :sex: today. Gonna try every other day until I can clearly see ov has occured. I'm trying to be a bit more relaxed about it all this month. Last month I was barely sleeping in anticipation of taking my temp! This month, I've made a promise to myself that I'll relax and see what happens.

Welcome Love3Hope4 - feel free to ask any questions, I'm sure you'll get plenty of great advice :)


----------



## fairygirl

foxyloxy28 said:


> Fairygirl - you are on the the same CD as me. I should be due to ovulate Sunday (ish) - hopefully. So, got started with the :sex: today. Gonna try every other day until I can clearly see ov has occured. I'm trying to be a bit more relaxed about it all this month. Last month I was barely sleeping in anticipation of taking my temp! This month, I've made a promise to myself that I'll relax and see what happens.

I'm charting to try and establish O too. I shall stalk your chart with great interest. You can see so far we have BD'd twice. Making sure we are every other day now (now that we have Pre-Seed it is all good). I'm well in the mood though, so maybe O isn't too far off. Just waiting for some moreconvincing fertile cm and then I will get excited. Probably ruin my temps by not sleeping just like you did first time round. :dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I used preseed for the last two cycles - run out last month though. Gonna give it a go without this month - hopefully if only bding every other day we won't need it. I do like preseed though - makes things a lot easier and still feels natural.

Each month my chart has been slightly different - although I think the late taking of soy delayed ovulation last month. I'm hoping it'll be back to CD17 this month. I'll be keeping an eye on your chart too.


----------



## moochacha

Yay my temp went back up today! Heartburn is back as well!! No tender boobs though :( Anyway I was thinking of using pre-seed next month and softcups! Hopefully there wont be a next month but I'm doubtful. 

Welcome Love3Hope4 DH and I married in Sept the day before his birthday. He wanted this so he would never forget our anniversary. :haha: We have been NTNP for about 8 months now but we also lived long distance due to work for 7 months of that time lol...

Also since charting i realized that i Ov early so we have been BD completely the wrong time. :dohh: 

Well i wish you luck!!

Take care ladies! :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

moochacha - your chart is looking great and I believe heartburn is a great sign. Fish&Chips has had this I think.

So excited for you - I hope this is it :) Keeping everything (except my legs of course) crossed for you.


----------



## moochacha

Also my hippy best friend is a so called "Flower Essence Practitioner" :haha: and she is going to make me some flower essence to take which will apparently increase my fertility or balance my "hormones". I always hate it when she tires to use me as her little guinea pig and says she wants to balance my hormones since I'm way less emotional than her. 

I just happen to be a realist while she has her head in the clouds. Anyway it so happens i love her to bits and if she really believes it will help me then DH and I will be taking flower essence to increase fertility. :dance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ooh, you'll have to let us know how that goes - if of course you need it!


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> moochacha - your chart is looking great and I believe heartburn is a great sign. Fish&Chips has had this I think.
> 
> So excited for you - I hope this is it :) Keeping everything (except my legs of course) crossed for you.

Hehe thanks Foxy!!! :hugs:

I really hope that this is it, I felt sooo pregnant the last few weeks but now that all my symptoms have gone or are mild I've been very doubtful. That and I got a :bfn: yesterday at 14 DPO. Could be too early to test but there wasn't even a slight faint second line, just one big bright negative line.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I hate those! What I'd give to see a faint line next time I am in a position to test!

Good luck hun - will check in with you tomorrow as bed time here for me :)


----------



## moochacha

Goodnight!!! 

Hope you're feeling better tomorrow!!


----------



## ablacketer

welcome love3, we are a military family too. there are a couple of us. (we need our own team to deal with the trials and tribulations of BDing around TAD and Duty!!!)


----------



## shambaby

thanks for the :dust: moochcacha. glad to see your temp back up - fx'd for you. when are you planning to test again? lol @ your hubby - i think mine would be horrified too! i think so long as you see the trend in your temps that's all that matters, so hopefully you can continue with oral temps. someone else who knows more that me might disagree though!

hello laura6914 :hi: good luck with temping, good idea to get in a practice cycle, so that when you're back up and ttc'ing you should have some idea what you're doing. 

sorry to hear you're poorly, foxy, but glad it hasn't kept you from :sex: hope you feel better soon :hugs:

fifi-folle, that's a lot of symptoms you've got there, hope you get a bfp to go with them really soon

hi love3hope4 :hi: i'm sure you'll find the help and support you need on here

as for me, my temp dropped a little today, so wondering if it might be o day, will be interested to see if it goes up again tomorrow. still got ewcm, but not so much, so perhaps that could be a sign too? anyway, will continue with the :sex: at least every other day until i'm sure. and then maybe a little longer, just to be safe lol :winkwink:

good luck to all the girls waiting for bfp/af - hope the :witch: stays away x


----------



## Marrissa_E

moochacha said:


> Yay my temp went back up today! Heartburn is back as well!! No tender boobs though :( Anyway I was thinking of using pre-seed next month and softcups! Hopefully there wont be a next month but I'm doubtful.
> 
> Welcome Love3Hope4 DH and I married in Sept the day before his birthday. He wanted this so he would never forget our anniversary. :haha: We have been NTNP for about 8 months now but we also lived long distance due to work for 7 months of that time lol...
> 
> Also since charting i realized that i Ov early so we have been BD completely the wrong time. :dohh:
> 
> Well i wish you luck!!
> 
> Take care ladies! :hugs:

oh yay, your temp went up! And yes, heartburn is a good sign! Hope u'll get yr bfp soon.

My temp's e same as yesterday but I'm still getting a bfn, argh frustrated! Had too much time on my hands, tested on an opk and the lines has gotten darker than it was 3 days ago.. hopefully its a good sign :winkwink:!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bd3ff


----------



## Love3Hope4

ablacketer said:


> welcome love3, we are a military family too. there are a couple of us. (we need our own team to deal with the trials and tribulations of BDing around TAD and Duty!!!)


Absolutely!! DH is off to airborne school next Friday for 3 weeks and then in Feb he will be in Maryland for school for 4 weeks. This month and next, we are okay and won't miss our window. But it looks BDing is out for us in March.....but hey who knows....we may not need to!!! Man that would be SUPER!!!! :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

Marrissa_E said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Yay my temp went back up today! Heartburn is back as well!! No tender boobs though :( Anyway I was thinking of using pre-seed next month and softcups! Hopefully there wont be a next month but I'm doubtful.
> 
> Welcome Love3Hope4 DH and I married in Sept the day before his birthday. He wanted this so he would never forget our anniversary. :haha: We have been NTNP for about 8 months now but we also lived long distance due to work for 7 months of that time lol...
> 
> Also since charting i realized that i Ov early so we have been BD completely the wrong time. :dohh:
> 
> Well i wish you luck!!
> 
> Take care ladies! :hugs:
> 
> oh yay, your temp went up! And yes, heartburn is a good sign! Hope u'll get yr bfp soon.
> 
> My temp's e same as yesterday but I'm still getting a bfn, argh frustrated! Had too much time on my hands, tested on an opk and the lines has gotten darker than it was 3 days ago.. hopefully its a good sign :winkwink:!!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bd3ffClick to expand...

Hey someone posted this site on another thread it shows pictures of people testing with both HPT and OPK's to see which one picks up pregnancy first and if OKP lines goes darker over time like HPT kinda thing. Its good take a look. https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html It made me poas with an OPK to see if i would get a faint line but alas NOTHING!!! :cry:


----------



## moochacha

shambaby - AF is due on Monday the 11th so I might test on monday!! If i can hold out that long. One positive sign so far I haven't had a skin break out normally i get one or two pimples (never fail) a few days before AF comes.

:dust:


----------



## Marrissa_E

moochacha said:


> Marrissa_E said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Yay my temp went back up today! Heartburn is back as well!! No tender boobs though :( Anyway I was thinking of using pre-seed next month and softcups! Hopefully there wont be a next month but I'm doubtful.
> 
> Welcome Love3Hope4 DH and I married in Sept the day before his birthday. He wanted this so he would never forget our anniversary. :haha: We have been NTNP for about 8 months now but we also lived long distance due to work for 7 months of that time lol...
> 
> Also since charting i realized that i Ov early so we have been BD completely the wrong time. :dohh:
> 
> Well i wish you luck!!
> 
> Take care ladies! :hugs:
> 
> oh yay, your temp went up! And yes, heartburn is a good sign! Hope u'll get yr bfp soon.
> 
> My temp's e same as yesterday but I'm still getting a bfn, argh frustrated! Had too much time on my hands, tested on an opk and the lines has gotten darker than it was 3 days ago.. hopefully its a good sign :winkwink:!!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bd3ffClick to expand...
> 
> Hey someone posted this site on another thread it shows pictures of people testing with both HPT and OPK's to see which one picks up pregnancy first and if OKP lines goes darker over time like HPT kinda thing. Its good take a look. https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html It made me poas with an OPK to see if i would get a faint line but alas NOTHING!!! :cry:Click to expand...

Oh no, I'm sorry i put these crazy ideas into your head! peeonastick says getting the tiniest bit of line on opk might not even mean anything. Anyway you've got a great chart to back u up. I hope u'll get another rise in temp tomorrow!


----------



## minime2009

Well my temperature has risen again today but got another BFN?

Am very confused- how does my chart look?
:wacko:


----------



## Fish&Chips

foxyloxy28 said:


> moochacha - your chart is looking great and I believe heartburn is a great sign. Fish&Chips has had this I think.
> 
> So excited for you - I hope this is it :) Keeping everything (except my legs of course) crossed for you.

Yep. It was mild but one of my first symptoms! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

moochacha - I used an opk just before I got a BFP and it was negative so I wouldn't rely on them too much. I got a very faint line but had been since ov-ing x


----------



## fifi-folle

Well CD34 and no BFP or AF, not sure what's going on. My Mum has told me to be patient, it's not going to change anything, but I want to know now! I even want AF to visit!!! 
Moochacha your chart is looking good! Fx. 
As is yours Minime!
In fact they are both looking better than mine!!!
Fed up of this. What is my body doing? If I am pregnant I am clearly not producing enough HCG so the pregnancy probably isn't viable anyway. Poo.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning Ladies

Moochacha and minime - charts are still looking good :)

fifi - I know how you feel about just wanting AF to show, but stick in there - this could still be your month. I have probably asked you this before, but have you taken out your +ve OPK from FF to see if it changes your ov date? I only say this as it happened with my chart last month - FF said CD19 with the OPK, but moved to CD21 without it. I agree with CD21.

If it moved your ov date back a day or 2, this could be why hormones may not be showing up. Just a thought :flower:


----------



## fifi-folle

It actually moves it to CD17 rather than 18!!! Just so fed up of it, keep crying whenever I think about it.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ah, did wonder if it would move to forward to 17 rather than back a couple of days. 

I was exactly the same last cycle - it gets you so down not knowing one way or another. I hope you find out (either way) asap so you're not left in limbo. :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

Thanks Foxy! I have two Sainsbury's tests, thinking about using one of them rather than the ICs. Tried a FRER last week but it came up with nothing. Beginning to think I am one of these women who just don't metabolise HCG into their urine, hoping/dreaming really.


----------



## laura6914

morning all,

can i ask your advise quickly about fertility friend cause im still getting my head around it. if im unale to get on to record me temps one day, can i update them all on a different day as im going away this weekend and may not be able to get on. 

xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

Yes you can do this.


----------



## laura6914

how? xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Basically you can click on the relevant date in the calendar and input data as normal, click on Save and Next and carry on until you have caught up. That's what I did at Christmas.


----------



## foxyloxy28

laura - You just click on the date you want to update on the chart calendar :)

fifi - are you going to get some bloods done if the HPT's continue to show -ve?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Fifi - could you have ov-ed later than you thought? You had a + the day ff is suggesting you ov-ed but I understood that generally they told you a few days in advance. Also you temps still stayed fairly low until cd21. That would only make you 13dpo which is still early days. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Also I used an IC the day before I got my VERY VERY faint BFP at 12dpo using a FRER and it was a negative. How are you feeling today symptoms wise? I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## laura6914

thanks girls. only just started using that site so still trying to get my head around it. :) this temping thing can be so confusing. Im sure ill get used to it soon. lol

xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

Hmm fair point Fish&Chips, hopefully that is the case. 
Foxy I have made an appt with GP next week, surprisingly I managed to get one for Tuesday!!! Hopefully I will be able to see him saying I am pregnant or cancel it as AF has arrived, otherwise I will ask for blood test. I have also phoned my gynae's secretary as I am waiting on a referral to see her in her fertility clinic, my first appt with her was when I had the scan that showed the bean last month so she said I should come and see her in her fertility clinic if it didn't work out. I phoned last month and was told I would get questionnaires out but nothing has appeared yet. Fingers crossed one way or another I will be pregnant this year!


----------



## fifi-folle

Fish&Chips said:


> Also I used an IC the day before I got my VERY VERY faint BFP at 12dpo using a FRER and it was a negative. How are you feeling today symptoms wise? I have everything crossed for you xx

I am really emotional, loads of CM, nausea, achy, headache, tired, hot flushes. Goodness knows what is going on! Might try Sainsbury's one, just hate wasting money


----------



## foxyloxy28

Fish&Chips said:


> Fifi - could you have ov-ed later than you thought? You had a + the day ff is suggesting you ov-ed but I understood that generally they told you a few days in advance. Also you temps still stayed fairly low until cd21. That would only make you 13dpo which is still early days. x

That's what I was thinking initially when I mentioned taking out the +ve OPK. 

Bodys are so complicated! :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Argh, just phoned re fertility clinic appt, gynae's secretary said my referral had been passed on, but then the fertility dept said they have no record of me and was really snippy with me, despite me saying it was after having a miscarriage. Pah, she has now phoned back and said the referral is still in the consultant's basket and it's only once we have filled in the questionnaires and they have them back that we are then put on the waiting list, which is 12 weeks. So bl**dy fed up. Never thought getting pregnant would be such hard work, and we've only been trying for 5 months. But also didn't expect to have my insides stuck together with endometriosis.


----------



## fifi-folle

Just realised I REALLY don't want to have ov'd later, then definitely no chance for BFP, bd'ing had stopped by then. I hate this.


----------



## minime2009

fifi-folle said:


> Just realised I REALLY don't want to have ov'd later, then definitely no chance for BFP, bd'ing had stopped by then. I hate this.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

fifi - you'd be covered for at least a day or 2 after your last bd, as :spermy: can last around 3 days, so don't worry too much about that :)


----------



## nadira037

fifi- I know this ttc can be very frustating, I have my fx'd for you that you get your bfp soon. Your chart looks promising in comparison to last month.

Mini- your temps look great, back on the rise, fx'd for you as well.

Laura- welcome and I'm sure you'll get the hang of charting sooner than you think. By next month you will be a pro!:thumbup:

Fish & Chips- what day did you get your first + test again.

I'm asking because my temps went up again today so I tought why not take a test. Compared to last month I held out quite a bit on taking an hpt. Well I took a IC and a dollar store brand. The IC is snow white and I think I might maybe possibly see something on the dollar store brand but I'm not sure. I don't have any symptons really other than cm so I'm feeling pretty negative right now.:cry:

I know it's early but I'm feeling like I'm out. Off to work were hopefully I will be too busy to be sad.


----------



## foxyloxy28

It's still early nadira - try again in a couple of days. Chart is looking good :)

If you want to, why not post a pic of the test here and we'll see if we can see something :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Man, I'm really hoping my chances are ok if I BD ON ovulation day :( Haven't got to BD since 5 days before OV..AHHH! :( :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

Fingers crossed for you peace - I've read in a few places that sperm can survive up to 7 days - although they'd have to be pretty strong! 

I think a lot of people would agree that 5 days is still possible :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I sure hope so!!!

I guess I'm being kinda grumpy lol. I WANNA BD DARN IT!!

:hissy:


----------



## nadira037

foxyloxy28 said:


> It's still early nadira - try again in a couple of days. Chart is looking good :)
> 
> If you want to, why not post a pic of the test here and we'll see if we can see something :)

Thanx Foxy

I'm at work now but when I get home I try to post a pic to see if you ladies see something, fx'd


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ok hun. Will keep an eye out for it later on x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Nadira. I got my first BFP at 12dpo but it was incredibly faint using an FRER. Before that I got BFNs. Good luck! x


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi ladies! I forgot to temp today. Guess thats what happens when you wake up still asleep, lol!

How you doing Minime?


----------



## minime2009

shaerichelle said:


> Hi ladies! I forgot to temp today. Guess thats what happens when you wake up still asleep, lol!
> 
> How you doing Minime?


Hi Shannon - I actually came on here to email you and see how you were doing! :hugs::hugs:

I'm ok, still no AF so that's two days later than last month and temps look good but still BFN's so I can't be. I don't "feel" like I'm going to get AF either. Had loads of cramps and twinges for a week and a half but nothing at all today. Only thing I have had is lots of creamy CM which I don't normally get.

Think I am probs out of the race hun as am 12 DPO so would defo have had a positive if I was preggers :-(


----------



## nadira037

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi Nadira. I got my first BFP at 12dpo but it was incredibly faint using an FRER. Before that I got BFNs. Good luck! x

Thanxs Fish&Chips

That gives me a lot of hope, I still have a chance. Did you have any symptons around 10 dpo?

How are you doing so far? Hope you are having a h&h 9 months!


----------



## nadira037

Minime - don't give up yet :hugs:, creamy cm is actually a good sign. Remember it's not over till the witch shows up.


----------



## shaerichelle

minime2009 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I forgot to temp today. Guess thats what happens when you wake up still asleep, lol!
> 
> How you doing Minime?
> 
> 
> Hi Shannon - I actually came on here to email you and see how you were doing! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm ok, still no AF so that's two days later than last month and temps look good but still BFN's so I can't be. I don't "feel" like I'm going to get AF either. Had loads of cramps and twinges for a week and a half but nothing at all today. Only thing I have had is lots of creamy CM which I don't normally get.
> 
> Think I am probs out of the race hun as am 12 DPO so would defo have had a positive if I was preggers :-(Click to expand...

You arent until she shows:) People sometimes dont get the positives until 14 or 16 dpo:) It sounds promising to me. 

I have still no AF here. SIgh Still pregnancy symptoms:cry: Hate my body.


----------



## laura6914

just to let you know my sister didnt get her bfp until af was 1 1/2 weeks late so dont give up hope. its not over until :witch: arrives.

fingers crossed that she doesnt. 

x


----------



## minime2009

laura6914 said:


> just to let you know my sister didnt get her bfp until af was 1 1/2 weeks late so dont give up hope. its not over until :witch: arrives.
> 
> fingers crossed that she doesnt.
> 
> x


Thanks hun :hugs: Was she testing most days too?


----------



## minime2009

shaerichelle said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I forgot to temp today. Guess thats what happens when you wake up still asleep, lol!
> 
> How you doing Minime?
> 
> 
> Hi Shannon - I actually came on here to email you and see how you were doing! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm ok, still no AF so that's two days later than last month and temps look good but still BFN's so I can't be. I don't "feel" like I'm going to get AF either. Had loads of cramps and twinges for a week and a half but nothing at all today. Only thing I have had is lots of creamy CM which I don't normally get.
> 
> Think I am probs out of the race hun as am 12 DPO so would defo have had a positive if I was preggers :-(Click to expand...
> 
> You arent until she shows:) People sometimes dont get the positives until 14 or 16 dpo:) It sounds promising to me.
> 
> I have still no AF here. SIgh Still pregnancy symptoms:cry: Hate my body.Click to expand...


Where the tests 100% conclusve or is there still a chance?


----------



## fifi-folle

Just wanted to say thanks to the girls who were so kind this morning. I was feeling really low and having you here really helped. i am a bit calmer now, got out the house and ran some errands (but have ended up in more pain :growlmad: will be going to the docs for an emergency appt if it carries on getting worse, starting to think of ectopic or another cyst, but it's on my good ovary :growlmad). Honestly I am not so much of a moan normally!
Minime: you're still in with a chance! Hoping I am too and I'm a few days on from you!!!


----------



## moochacha

Morning Ladies,

Did another test :BFN: OMG... I don't think this is my month but I am using a cheap internet brand HPT. I'll wait til I'm late and test again with a better brand. Or I should go into work and abuse the system and get a blood test but I hate needles.. :( I know I'm a sook but I really try to avoid them as much as possible.

Anyway I'm not going to torture myself anymore, I'm not testing till I'm late!!!!!

fifi - I hope you're feeling better soon and those cramps stop. It seems like you're going through a lot lately!! :hugs:

nadira - Cant wait to see that picture!! I hope its a :bfp:

Peace - Tell that man of yours you need some BD action lol.

Thanks for all the support ladies!! You're all awesome. Charts are looking good as well, I can't wait to see some bfp. :dust:

I have the day off, I'm going back to bed zzzzz


----------



## foxyloxy28

fifi - I hope your pain eases and turns out to be nothing serious. Don't worry about having a moan every now and then - that's what we're all here for :)

moochacha - is your luteal phase normally around 16 days? I think I am right in saying that luteal phases normally stay the same length (sometimes vary by 1 day) -Someone please correct me if I'm wrong! 

Are you expecting AF tomorrow? 

Your temps are still nice and high, so I have everything crossed that tomorrow's is still up there :)


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> fifi - I hope your pain eases and turns out to be nothing serious. Don't worry about having a moan every now and then - that's what we're all here for :)
> 
> moochacha - is your luteal phase normally around 16 days? I think I am right in saying that luteal phases normally stay the same length (sometimes vary by 1 day) -Someone please correct me if I'm wrong!
> 
> Are you expecting AF tomorrow?
> 
> Your temps are still nice and high, so I have everything crossed that tomorrow's is still up there :)

No AF is another 2 days away, I normal have a 31 day cycle but yes you're right the luteal phase is usually constant once you know your exact length.

I use to have a 28 day cycle but after my last operation a few months ago my cycle has changed to 31 days but I Ov on the CD 12 which is early for a 31 day cycle but consistent for a 28 day cycle. :cry: Maybe I Ov later than what my temps suggest or I'm late? If I Ov early for my cycle would that bring forward the date AF is due because of your LP? Now I'm confused..

I should really ask one of the Doctors at work but I don't want too many people knowing we're TTC because the people who know now keep nagging me and asking me how its going.


----------



## mysticdeliria

Wow ladies, does our thread ever move fast! I keep thinking that I will read through these posts and reply a little later, and then there's like a million more posts when I get back! This is great!

I have to say, that there are so many great looking charts with sky-high temps (shannon, minime, moochacha, fifi, marissa I'm looking at you girls!) I can't believe there are no new BFPs yet! Every day I check to see what's up and I am SURE that any time now we are going to see some huge announcements! I can't wait!

Nadira, your temps look amazing right now! I know it's still a tad early, but your temps are soooo much higher than they were last cycle. I'm dying to see that pic, it really looks like this might be your month!

Hi Foxy! Hope you are feeling much better these days, gotta keep your energy up, O is on it's way!!

Bernina and Fish hope all is well with you girls!

Shannon, how did everything go with the doc the other day? I don't know if you already mentioned it, I apologize if you did. I'm hoping your cycle gets sorted out one way or another (of course I am hoping for one way a lot more!)
Welcome to all of our new newbies, good luck with getting started!


----------



## nadira037

Hi Ladies,

I took another test, thinking I would get a stronger line and it was snow white. So I'm sure the other test was an evap won't bother posting it.:sad1:

That's what I get for testing so early. I will test again in 2 days as long as my temps stay up. Thanks for all the support ladies :hugs:

Lots of :dust: to everyone!

Hopefully will be seeing some :bfp: tomorrow


----------



## shaerichelle

minime2009 said:


> Where the tests 100% conclusve or is there still a chance?

Well yes, they were blood tests. Of course for my friend her blood test was negative and hers showed up on ultrasound. I am still having the same symptoms:growlmad: I wish AF would just show.


----------



## moochacha

mysticdeliria and nadira037 your charts look really good! Those temps are so high!!

Fx for you ladies :dust:


----------



## moochacha

So I've been confused about my chart since my :bfn: i decided to ask on FF and some people i work with who know I'm TTC they said that my chart is starting to look Triphasic and maybe I ovulated later and its too early to test!?!

I have hope - though I have no symptoms right now (they have all gone) which is good and bad i guess. But whats making me happy is I have no PIMPLE!!! Every month (since I dont know when) I get ONE pimple in the same place two or three days before AF and its not here!!! Every time i see it I know AF is on her way.

So if i get a temp raise tomorrow my chart might be Triphasic which increases my odds of being pregnant!! :wohoo: but of course 5% of women with Triphasic charts turn out to be not pregnant!! :dohh:


----------



## laura6914

minime2009 said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> just to let you know my sister didnt get her bfp until af was 1 1/2 weeks late so dont give up hope. its not over until :witch: arrives.
> 
> fingers crossed that she doesnt.
> 
> x
> 
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: Was she testing most days too?Click to expand...

Yep Minime2009, she was testing every single day from a few days before she was due on right through until she got her BFP. She was using FRER, clear blue digis, cheapie savers predictor and nothing. When she got her BFP it was on the predictor from savers and the FRER was still negative until the next day. 
She was like this with both of her pregnancies. 
As for my mum when she was pregnant with my sister. she only got her BFP through a blood test. She didnt get a BFP through urine until she was 5 months pregnant. Very rare but it does happen. Keeping everything crossed for you hun. 

xxx


----------



## minime2009

laura6914 said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> just to let you know my sister didnt get her bfp until af was 1 1/2 weeks late so dont give up hope. its not over until :witch: arrives.
> 
> fingers crossed that she doesnt.
> 
> x
> 
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: Was she testing most days too?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep Minime2009, she was testing every single day from a few days before she was due on right through until she got her BFP. She was using FRER, clear blue digis, cheapie savers predictor and nothing. When she got her BFP it was on the predictor from savers and the FRER was still negative until the next day.
> She was like this with both of her pregnancies.
> As for my mum when she was pregnant with my sister. she only got her BFP through a blood test. She didnt get a BFP through urine until she was 5 months pregnant. Very rare but it does happen. Keeping everything crossed for you hun.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks for that hun :hugs: 

My temperature is still really high today and no AF but still BFN - 13dpo.

What is triaphasic?


----------



## laura6914

i think-dont quote me as im still new to all this, its when after OV you have a slight dip in temperature and then an increase again. This could be a sign of implantation but its not a definite. 

xx


----------



## moochacha

laura6914 said:


> i think-dont quote me as im still new to all this, its when after OV you have a slight dip in temperature and then an increase again. This could be a sign of implantation but its not a definite.
> 
> xx

Every BBT chart that indicates ovulation shows a biphasic pattern. Biphasic, when it comes to BBT charting, just means that there is a clear, sustained upward temperature shift at the time of ovulation, making a clear distinction between the temperatures that came before ovulation, and the temperatures that came after ovulation. With a triphasic BBT chart pattern, there is a third, sustained upward shift in temperature, usually occurring around 9 days post-ovulation.
Since progesterone is the hormone that causes the upward shift in temperature at ovulation, the theory is that increased progesterone from pregnancy might cause another upward shift in temperature.

So basically its like having three levels of temperatures two different levels after ovulation. It could mean nothing but its a promising sign... we have been NTNP for so long and had a stillborn I really hope that this is our month!!!

Dust to all you wonderful ladies :dust:

Btw I just copied and paste that off somewhere my mind is like jello right now.


----------



## moochacha

I feel really emotional and hot atm rawr I just want to cry and I don't know why :cry::cry::cry:

That the heck is wrong with me... plus i have a really bad headache.... ZZzz I'm going to sleep it off. :flower:


----------



## laura6914

hanks for that info hunny. I think i was along the right lines with what my reply was then. lol.

Im so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: may be all these things your feeling at the moment are good signs. They do sound very positive. Keeping everything crossed for you hun. Really really hope you get you well deserved :bfp:

:hug:

also your chart is looking very very promising if i am indeed reading it correctly. :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

[/quote] If I Ov early for my cycle would that bring forward the date AF is due because of your LP? Now I'm confused.[/quote]

Moochacha - I'm not sure I could suggest a later cycle day for ov on yoru chart , but that's probably cos I am still fairly new to this. Do any of you other ladies have any thoughts on that?

Yes, if you ovulate earlier in your cycle, say CD12, then (assuming for now that your LP is 16 days) then you should expect AF on CD29 - ladies please correct me if I have this wrong.

Last month, I ovulated later in my cycle (CD21) and my luteal phase was 13 days, so I had AF on CD34. I usually have 29 day cycles and a 12 or 13 day LP!

Your chart is still looking great and headache, emotional etc are good signs :) Fingers crossed for you. I'm also really sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

Nadira - thank you :) Don't lose hope after the BFN. Your chart is still looking good. Give it a few days like you said and hopefully you'll see that much sought after line :happydance:


----------



## fifi-folle

I'm out. At least we can start again with the new cycle. Was so certain this was our month. Think perhaps the same has happened as last month or just the chemical has thrown my system out a bit.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry to hear :witch: got you fifi - I too thought this may have been your month. :hugs:

It looks like you had a very similar cycle to my last one. Hopefully your body has now recovered from your chemical and you're ready for this new cycle. 

Here's to a positive January :)


----------



## laura6914

fifi im so sorry she got you hun. Chin up though and here is to next month. 

My cycles are 28 days. I OVd on CD 11 and had an 18 day LP. still had a 28 days cycle. I thought as i OV 2 days earlier (normally OV on CD13 that AF would comne 2 ays earlier. I got my hopes really high and thought i would finally get my BFP but no. 

AF can be such a bi**h :sad2:

xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

laura6914 said:


> fifi im so sorry she got you hun. Chin up though and here is to next month.
> 
> My cycles are 28 days. I OVd on CD 11 and had an 18 day LP. still had a 28 days cycle. I thought as i OV 2 days earlier (normally OV on CD13 that AF would comne 2 ays earlier. I got my hopes really high and thought i would finally get my BFP but no.
> 
> AF can be such a bi**h :sad2:
> 
> xxx

Ok, I may be totally confusing myself and everybody else here, but if you ov'd on CD11 and had an 18 day LP then wouldn't your cycle have been 29 days!? I think I'm losing the plot! lol

Sorry if you have already mentioned this, but is this your 1st month of charting? Are you sure you normally ov on CD13? I sound like I'm interigating you! Sorry :flower:


----------



## laura6914

foxyloxy28 said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> fifi im so sorry she got you hun. Chin up though and here is to next month.
> 
> My cycles are 28 days. I OVd on CD 11 and had an 18 day LP. still had a 28 days cycle. I thought as i OV 2 days earlier (normally OV on CD13 that AF would comne 2 ays earlier. I got my hopes really high and thought i would finally get my BFP but no.
> 
> AF can be such a bi**h :sad2:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Ok, I may be totally confusing myself and everybody else here, but if you ov'd on CD11 and had an 18 day LP then wouldn't your cycle have been 29 days!? I think I'm losing the plot! lol
> 
> Sorry if you have already mentioned this, but is this your 1st month of charting? Are you sure you normally ov on CD13? I sound like I'm interigating you! Sorry :flower:Click to expand...

Its ok hunny. lol

AF arrived on CD 29 making it CD 1 not 29 so i had a 28day cycle. Hope that makes sence. I have always used OPks and normally get my + on CD 13 followed by OV pains and EWCM so i definitly know i OV. But last month never got the EWCM as clomid dried me up but had the OV pains at 9pm and got my +OPK at 2pm that same day. But yeah this is my first month charting. 

cc:thumbup:


----------



## nadira037

Fifi - sorry to hear the the :witch: go you, fresh start and on to next month.

Minime and Moochacha - your charts look great! Fx'd for you ladies:dust:

I had a big temp drop so I think I'm out for the month. My cycle usually ranges between 27-29 days so we'll see. fx'd


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> I'm out. At least we can start again with the new cycle. Was so certain this was our month. Think perhaps the same has happened as last month or just the chemical has thrown my system out a bit.

Sorry :witch: got you!! Fx'd for next month!! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Swanny

Hi, 

I'm back after my 2nd m/c. 2nd month of charting. Hopefully January will be a better month for me.

Starting acupuncture sessions tomorrow.

My Ovulation Chart 

x


----------



## Marrissa_E

fifi-folle said:


> I'm out. At least we can start again with the new cycle. Was so certain this was our month. Think perhaps the same has happened as last month or just the chemical has thrown my system out a bit.

Looking at your chart, thought u would get a bfp in a day or two. So sorry hun :hugs: Hope the next one is your lucky month!


----------



## Marrissa_E

Swanny said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm back after my 2nd m/c. 2nd month of charting. Hopefully January will be a better month for me.
> 
> Starting acupuncture sessions tomorrow.
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> x

Hi Swanny, sorry about your loss but welcome back & good luck to you! Is this your 1st acupuncture?


----------



## fifi-folle

Thanks for all your messages, I too thought the BFP was just around the corner but at least I am not as emotional now! Just bl**dy sore. Off for acupuncture this afternoon, hopefully that will ease the pain and help for next cycle!


----------



## foxyloxy28

[/quote]

Its ok hunny. lol

AF arrived on CD 29 making it CD 1 not 29 so i had a 28day cycle. Hope that makes sence. I have always used OPks and normally get my + on CD 13 followed by OV pains and EWCM so i definitly know i OV. But last month never got the EWCM as clomid dried me up but had the OV pains at 9pm and got my +OPK at 2pm that same day. But yeah this is my first month charting. 

cc:thumbup:[/quote]

Ah, I make that a 17 day LP :) Cool, so you are probably ov'ing between cd13 - cd16 as the opk will pick up the surge prior to ovulation. I'm sure you will find charting really helpful as your temp rise will give you a more accurate ov day and lp.

I'm still learnin all of this, but it helps to look at other people's cycles and signs etc to get a clearer picture of how 'everything' works - if that makes sense! haha


----------



## Fish&Chips

moochacha - You could have ov-ed on cd17 and then you may have had an implantation dip on cd23 which means you are now 12dpo and therefore it's possibly still to early to test. Having said that, your cm does indicate that you ov-ed sooner. Either way it is still possible that a hpt wouldn't pick up the hormone at this stage x


----------



## moochacha

Yay my temp went up higher again indicating a Triphasic chart!! Even if I don't turn out to be pregnant its kinda cool!



> moochacha - You could have ov-ed on cd17 and then you may have had an implantation dip on cd23 which means you are now 12dpo and therefore it's possibly still to early to test. Having said that, your cm does indicate that you ov-ed sooner. Either way it is still possible that a hpt wouldn't pick up the hormone at this stage x

Ok TMI warning:


Spoiler
It could be I just marked my CM to Creamy because I didn't "really" check plus DH and I had a lot of :sex: around that time and my EWCM is never really stretchy so I thought I ovulated and didn't really cheek only wiped and reported. I don't think I produce a lot of CM that's why i wanted to give preseed ago next cycle.


----------



## moochacha

My chart looks like steps!! lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

aahhh ...well then it's quite likely! oooohh how exciting! It's looking very promising. FX hun x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Your temps are quite a bit higher than they were at their peak last cycle and some very nice symptoms there Mrs! FX!


----------



## minime2009

RIGHT, wait to you all hear the latest!!

So, did a test this morning as I said early and BFN.

Came home and realised I had left it lying on my bed (nice!) and lifted to throw it in the bin and it had a faint BFP!

So, thought obviously it's past the time and I have no idea when it came up so did OPK. It too has a faint BFP! 

Showed to OH who said, I thought you said the line had to be darker or the same, that's nowhere near as dark! Which is correct and scary that he know this - note to self,stop showing all my pee sticks to OH lol.

Anyway, my point is, there is defo a line albeit very faint and it came up within the time.

Last time I was preggers I didn't realise for a while and thought it was positive OPKS but I was 6 weeks gone.

Am scared to believe after previous losses but am shaking and hoping

Tried to take a pic on my phone but its crap and the light keep shining off it so hard to see but will keep trying.
What do you think? Unrealiable?

and breathe.... lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

minime2009 that sounds so promising! Can you do another test tomorrow using an FRER? x


----------



## moochacha

Hey Fish just out of curiosity I changed my CM to EWCM and FF changed my Ovulation date.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I generally didn't get any obvious changes in my CM so focused more on the temps and it seemed to work! So you could quite easily only be cd12 so you should test again soon. Hopefully it'll stay nice and high tomorrow. x


----------



## minime2009

Fish&Chips said:


> minime2009 that sounds so promising! Can you do another test tomorrow using an FRER? x

Ive only got IC's!! Im trying to get a pic uploaded for you. It ok on my phone but when email to myself its not clear at all! Ahhhhh


----------



## moochacha

Yay I'm all excited again!! In doing that my chart looks great!! My Early Pregnancy Signs meter thing has gone to 80pts and Implantation Signs says Possibly Triphasic on Day 26!! 

Thank you!!!!! :wohoo: :dance:


----------



## moochacha

minime2009 said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> minime2009 that sounds so promising! Can you do another test tomorrow using an FRER? x
> 
> Ive only got IC's!! Im trying to get a pic uploaded for you. It ok on my phone but when email to myself its not clear at all! AhhhhhClick to expand...

How exciting I can't wait to see it!! :happydance:


----------



## minime2009

moochacha said:


> Yay I'm all excited again!! In doing that my chart looks great!! My Early Pregnancy Signs meter thing has gone to 80pts and Implantation Signs says Possibly Triphasic on Day 26!!
> 
> Thank you!!!!! :wohoo: :dance:


Woohoo!! :happydance:


----------



## minime2009

moochacha said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> minime2009 that sounds so promising! Can you do another test tomorrow using an FRER? x
> 
> Ive only got IC's!! Im trying to get a pic uploaded for you. It ok on my phone but when email to myself its not clear at all! AhhhhhClick to expand...
> 
> How exciting I can't wait to see it!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Its driving me nuts!! Have emailed myself from my phone but for some reason isn't letting me upload!!


----------



## moochacha

I think you need to add it to another site like photobucket or flickr then get the url from that site and add it.


----------



## minime2009

moochacha said:


> I think you need to add it to another site like photobucket or flickr then get the url from that site and add it.

thanks! am away to try now 

Dont forget the pics are crap but hopefully ok enough that you can kind of see


----------



## minime2009

Ok, does this work

https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac119/julieprit2/IMG00136.jpg


----------



## foxyloxy28

Wow moochacha & minime, so excited for you both :)


----------



## moochacha

minime2009 said:


> Ok, does this work
> 
> https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac119/julieprit2/IMG00136.jpg

OMG yesss!! I can totally see the second line :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## minime2009

foxyloxy28 said:


> Wow moochacha & minime, so excited for you both :)

I.m trying not to get too excited as it's quite faint but will test again inam.

Did you see my rubbish picture lol

can anyone see it?


----------



## minime2009

moochacha said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, does this work
> 
> https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac119/julieprit2/IMG00136.jpg
> 
> OMG yesss!! I can totally see the second line :wohoo::wohoo:Click to expand...

CAN YOU!!!!!! :happydance: I'm going to wet my pants!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ooooooooooh, I think I can jsut make it out! I'm gonna keep studying it! :) Have you also posted in the gallery? There are some very trained eyes in there! Fingers crossed x


----------



## moochacha

When are you going to test with FRER??


----------



## minime2009

foxyloxy28 said:


> Ooooooooooh, I think I can jsut make it out! I'm gonna keep studying it! :) Have you also posted in the gallery? There are some very trained eyes in there! Fingers crossed x

Ill try that too. I took the pic on my mob which is rubbish then i emailed it so it is poorquality lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

I've just inverted the colour on paint.net and can definitely see a line! OMG!!!! WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO 

You are so not gonna be able to sleep tonight in preparation for tomorrows test! :)


----------



## minime2009

moochacha said:


> When are you going to test with FRER??

Well Ill do another one in the morning and if i get a stronger line i will buy one and do a test on sunday maybe

how strong are FRER?


----------



## moochacha

Yes you should totally put it in the gallery my DH said he could see the second line as well! It's really faint but its there!!


----------



## moochacha

minime2009 said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> When are you going to test with FRER??
> 
> Well Ill do another one in the morning and if i get a stronger line i will buy one and do a test on sunday maybe
> 
> how strong are FRER?Click to expand...

First Response Early Results Test, 25 mIU/hCG

Here is a site: https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/compare.html that compares the mIU/hcG of brands.


----------



## minime2009

moochacha said:


> Yes you should totally put it in the gallery my DH said he could see the second line as well! It's really faint but its there!!

Oh fingers crossed for a strong BFP on HPT in the morning!

Have posted on the galleries!


----------



## foxyloxy28

I have everything crossed that this is the thread's 1st 2010 BFP!! To be closely followed by moochacha and several others with any luck :happydance:


----------



## minime2009

foxyloxy28 said:


> I've just inverted the colour on paint.net and can definitely see a line! OMG!!!! WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO
> 
> You are so not gonna be able to sleep tonight in preparation for tomorrows test! :)

I know!! Not Im thinking, well thats a OPK and the HPT line could have came hours after the time! Eekk hope not getting myself excited for nothing lol


----------



## minime2009

foxyloxy28 said:


> I have everything crossed that this is the thread's 1st 2010 BFP!! To be closely followed by moochacha and several others with any luck :happydance:

OMG me too. Fingers crossed it is and that this pregnacy works out for me too!


----------



## minime2009

moochacha said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> When are you going to test with FRER??
> 
> Well Ill do another one in the morning and if i get a stronger line i will buy one and do a test on sunday maybe
> 
> how strong are FRER?Click to expand...
> 
> First Response Early Results Test, 25 mIU/hCG
> 
> Here is a site: https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/compare.html that compares the mIU/hcG of brands.Click to expand...

Hmm,maybe its faint on 10miu it may not show yet on a FRER?


----------



## fairygirl

:happydance: I'm excited for this thread :happydance:


----------



## mysticdeliria

AAAAHHH!! What an exciting day :wohoo:!! Minime there is TOTALLY a line there, I'm so hoping that this is your BFP, I'll be on checking tomorrow, can't wait to hear some more good news around here :yipee: !

Moochacha, wow, Fish really fixed up your chart! It looks so much better now and clears up the mystery of the missing BFP :ninja:! Can't wait to see what a test says in the next couple of days. With this new O day and triphasic pattern I really can't see this cycle not working out!

Fif, so sorry the AF got you, but at least you can leave the uncertainty behind and look towards your next chance. Hope you're feeling better :flower:!


----------



## Fish&Chips

moochacha I'm so excited for you!! I FRER should pick it up at 13dpo so I think you should test tomorrow..!!... lol.. sorry am getting very excited.

minime2009 - I can't wait for you to do a hpt! Can you take a picture of the one you did today? x


----------



## minime2009

Fish&Chips said:


> moochacha I'm so excited for you!! I FRER should pick it up at 13dpo so I think you should test tomorrow..!!... lol.. sorry am getting very excited.
> 
> minime2009 - I can't wait for you to do a hpt! Can you take a picture of the one you did today? x



Yes, here it is but its really rubbish as from my phone lol

https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac119/julieprit2/IMG00136.jpg


----------



## Fish&Chips

Is that the hpt or the opk?


----------



## minime2009

moochacha said:


> When are you going to test with FRER??

Your chart looks brill!! When will you test?


----------



## minime2009

Fish&Chips said:


> Is that the hpt or the opk?

Thats the OPK, HPT in bin but was same strength line - no stronger unfortunately

Is it really bad to get excited an opK?? I know I should wait until the morn lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's a blimen strong line if your hpt was the same!! I would feel very confident if I saw that line on a hpt, even if it was over the time limit! I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## minime2009

Fish&Chips said:


> That's a blimen strong line if your hpt was the same!! I would feel very confident if I saw that line on a hpt, even if it was over the time limit! I am so excited for you!!!

Oh me too - I hope lol!

Will keep you all posted in the am! Am dying to do a HPT now but have had two pints of water since came home and about 2 litres at work so maybe not one of mybest ideas lol


----------



## ablacketer

slight temp drop today, oh I hope this is good!


----------



## minime2009

ablacketer said:


> slight temp drop today, oh I hope this is good!

Finger crossed hun! X:hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

ablacketer said:


> slight temp drop today, oh I hope this is good!

Another sexy looking chart!!!

I think I'm going to wet myself!


----------



## minime2009

Fish&Chips said:


> ablacketer said:
> 
> 
> slight temp drop today, oh I hope this is good!
> 
> Another sexy looking chart!!!
> 
> I think I'm going to wet myself!Click to expand...

LOL:hugs:


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> I have everything crossed that this is the thread's 1st 2010 BFP!! To be closely followed by moochacha and several others with any luck :happydance:

Hehe thank you :hugs: :happydance: Yay for 2010!!


----------



## moochacha

minime2009 said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> When are you going to test with FRER??
> 
> Your chart looks brill!! When will you test?Click to expand...

I'm going to test on Monday or tuesday morning with a FRER!! 

ablacketer- your chart looks good!!! :happydance:


----------



## nadira037

Wow!!! I missed so much today. I was so busy at work I couldn't get online. 

Minime - I am sooooo excited for you I can't wait to see your:bfp: tomorrow!! fx'd

Moochacha- I'm sure you will be next :dust:

Yay for all the :bfp:'s in 2010


----------



## ablacketer

I hope this is our month!!! I had odd symptoms (so preggo like that I actually tested before I got my ov!) this cycle. Im hopeful but Im afraid to be too hopeful!


----------



## shaerichelle

I see it minime:) I see it. I am excited to hear about it in the am:) Sorry I wasnt online much today. Not feeling well.

Stupid AF still not here.


----------



## Marrissa_E

I'm out ladies.. AF got me this morning. Going for a week break from all the charting, it's been giving me added stress. Anyway good luck ya'll!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry to hear that Marrissa. x


----------



## pichi

well, i THINK i OV'd yesterday...

i say that because my temp has gone up to the .60's when i usually fall between .30's and .50's it seems my temp is slowly rising now... if i have then i think i timed sexy time well :happydance:

if anyone could have a wee looky at my chart i'd much appreciate it :laugh2:


----------



## foxyloxy28

This is my 5th attempt to post - something is either up with my internet or B&B - apologies if my post appears several times!!

pichi - you could be right, although it's hard to tell until you have a couple more days worth of temps :) Look forward to wathcing your chart over the next few days.

fish&chips - How is everything with you? 

Marissa - sorry to hear AF got you. Hopefully you'll come back and see us soon :hugs:

shaerichelle - sorry to hear you are not feeling well - I hope you feel better soon.

ablacketer - fingers crossed for you this month :thumbup:

moochacha & minime - any new this morning? (or probably evening in Aus lol :wacko:)

nadira & mystic - hope all is well with you both. I'll be catching up with your charts later on today.

bernina - I hope you are well. Not heard from you for a little while - hope you pop in soon :hugs:

magic - haven't seen you around for a little while either, hope all is good with you. 

Sorry to those I have missed - going to have a good catch up on charts this afternoon :)

As for me, not much to report. Fairly substantial temp dip today (by my standards anyway) so I am hoping tomorrow is OV day! I'm hoping the soy has made a difference this month, hence the temp drop, but we shall have to wait and see.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Forgot to mention I have some mild pains on my left side - with any luck, I'm about to pop out an egg!! \\:D/


----------



## minime2009

Marrissa_E said:


> I'm out ladies.. AF got me this morning. Going for a week break from all the charting, it's been giving me added stress. Anyway good luck ya'll!


Aww sorry to hear that hun and fingers crossed for next month :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> As for me, not much to report. Fairly substantial temp dip today (by my standards anyway) so I am hoping tomorrow is OV day! I'm hoping the soy has made a difference this month, hence the temp drop, but we shall have to wait and see.

Hey i was just looking at your chart and saw the temp dip and thought :coffee: "hmm seems like ovulation time" then i noticed BD in the AM and thought If I have a cycle next month I'm going to be trying that even though DH is horrid in the morning and really a pain in the butt to wake up. 

Lots of :dust::dust::dust: for you hun!!!! :happydance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

haha my OH prefers am and I have to say by the time evening gets here I can never be arsed with bd! lol I think am is recommended - although I can't remember where I read it or why it's better than pm! lol Not much help am I!


----------



## moochacha

I think its because men are more fertile in the morning must be well rest lol..


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ah yes, think you are totally right there.


----------



## minime2009

Well girls still confused this morning.

Got up at 8.15 and did a test. Nothing appeared in a couple of minutes so went back to bed for a nap.

Got up a couple of hours later and another faint line on the test. HPT

So checked the instructions in the HPT pack. I thought if results not up in 3 minutes that was it but it said 5 mins in the test and not to take a result after 30 mins. 

Thing is, I went back to sleep and didn't check after about 3 mins until 2 hour later.

Now, I have four other HPTs that I took this week and took them out of the bag and they all are as white as white can be (bar yesterdays which had a faint line and I cant find).

I don't know what to think. I may do another in the am and keep a closer eye for a bit longer to see when this line is appearing.

I have never had evaporation lines with these tests ever so don't think it's that.

Am really confused.:cry: 

I don't want to waste money buying loads of expensive tests if its so faint on a 10miu one.


----------



## foxyloxy28

minime - sorry things aren't clearer this morning hun. I'd suggest holding on till tomorrow morning and check within the maximum recommended time. 

I have everything (except my legs) crossed for you x


----------



## minime2009

Heres the tests from this morning - sorry again about poor quality as taken on my mobile again lol

https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac119/julieprit2/IMG00136.jpg

https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac119/julieprit2/IMG00138.jpg


----------



## minime2009

foxyloxy28 said:


> minime - sorry things aren't clearer this morning hun. I'd suggest holding on till tomorrow morning and check within the maximum recommended time.
> 
> I have everything (except my legs) crossed for you x

LOL, thanks hun. I said to OH and he said there is a line but faint also. I should have stayed awake but was so tired!

He thinks Im going to start getting myself stressed out if I am again and he said I promised to be chilled.

It's easy to chill when everything is straight forward but it never seems to be that with me!!

How are you today?


----------



## minime2009

shaerichelle said:


> I see it minime:) I see it. I am excited to hear about it in the am:) Sorry I wasnt online much today. Not feeling well.
> 
> Stupid AF still not here.


Aww hun sorry to hear that xx:hugs:


----------



## moochacha

minime2009 said:


> Well girls still confused this morning.
> 
> Got up at 8.15 and did a test. Nothing appeared in a couple of minutes so went back to bed for a nap.
> 
> Got up a couple of hours later and another faint line on the test. HPT
> 
> So checked the instructions in the HPT pack. I thought if results not up in 3 minutes that was it but it said 5 mins in the test and not to take a result after 30 mins.
> 
> Thing is, I went back to sleep and didn't check after about 3 mins until 2 hour later.
> 
> Now, I have four other HPTs that I took this week and took them out of the bag and they all are as white as white can be (bar yesterdays which had a faint line and I cant find).
> 
> I don't know what to think. I may do another in the am and keep a closer eye for a bit longer to see when this line is appearing.
> 
> I have never had evaporation lines with these tests ever so don't think it's that.
> 
> Am really confused.:cry:
> 
> I don't want to waste money buying loads of expensive tests if its so faint on a 10miu one.

You know a doctor, pharmacist and myself were talking about how long you can leave a hpt and actually you can keep them and read them for up to 12 hours after 12 hours they should be discarded.

I think the companies need to protect/cover themselves by setting a time limit. We got to talking about this because a radio host in Australia wanted to his girlfriend to test on air in the morning but she had to work so she used her Hpt the night before and they didn't look until the radio show the next morning, they mentioned that the pharmacist said that its ok for up to 12 hours...

Go figure.. Plus when we're testing in the ER *sometimes* we don't stand around waiting for the result to appear we can check it 10-15+ minutes later.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I can see the lines on both of those. Are they HPTs? or OPKs?

I'm good thanks - waiting for some more snow to hit later on today! Gonna go catch up with Celeb Big Brother. I promised OH I wouldn't watch it this year, but sneakily caught a couple of episodes and so recorded last nights to watch today whilst he's at work hehe

I know what you mean about trying to chill - I think i'll be a nightmare when I eventually see a BFP!! My life likes to be complex!


----------



## foxyloxy28

OOOooooh moochacha - that's exciting to know. I agree that manufacturers have to cover themselves and give a limited timeframe. :)


----------



## moochacha

I personally think that these things are a guide line.. but having said this since joining bnb my eyes have been opened up to how many ladies actually get evaporation lines...


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yeah I know what you mean. I had no idea about evap lines prior to joining here. I have learnt so much since joining. Sometimes I think the majority of ladies on here now more than my GP! lol


----------



## pichi

minime2009 i think thats the same OPK's & HPTs i have in the house. took an OPK today which came out with a faint line. i got a really good deal with them on Amazon :)

there is defo a line on both tests :dust: to you x


i done an OPK test at around 10 this morning because they just got delivered and i have a 2nd line but is slightly lighter than the control so, this also goes with my theory i OV'd yesterday... i think :blush:


----------



## minime2009

moochacha said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls still confused this morning.
> 
> Got up at 8.15 and did a test. Nothing appeared in a couple of minutes so went back to bed for a nap.
> 
> Got up a couple of hours later and another faint line on the test. HPT
> 
> So checked the instructions in the HPT pack. I thought if results not up in 3 minutes that was it but it said 5 mins in the test and not to take a result after 30 mins.
> 
> Thing is, I went back to sleep and didn't check after about 3 mins until 2 hour later.
> 
> Now, I have four other HPTs that I took this week and took them out of the bag and they all are as white as white can be (bar yesterdays which had a faint line and I cant find).
> 
> I don't know what to think. I may do another in the am and keep a closer eye for a bit longer to see when this line is appearing.
> 
> I have never had evaporation lines with these tests ever so don't think it's that.
> 
> Am really confused.:cry:
> 
> I don't want to waste money buying loads of expensive tests if its so faint on a 10miu one.
> 
> You know a doctor, pharmacist and myself were talking about how long you can leave a hpt and actually you can keep them and read them for up to 12 hours after 12 hours they should be discarded.
> 
> I think the companies need to protect/cover themselves by setting a time limit. We got to talking about this because a radio host in Australia wanted to his girlfriend to test on air in the morning but she had to work so she used her Hpt the night before and they didn't look until the radio show the next morning, they mentioned that the pharmacist said that its ok for up to 12 hours...
> 
> Go figure.. Plus when we're testing in the ER *sometimes* we don't stand around waiting for the result to appear we can check it 10-15+ minutes later.Click to expand...

Oh that's interesting and I guess it makes sense!!


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. I had no idea about evap lines prior to joining here. I have learnt so much since joining. Sometimes I think the majority of ladies on here now more than my GP! lol

Lol I totally agree the ladies are so well informed!!! :happydance: I still feel like a newbie when it comes to baby making lol but hopefully we've nailed it this cycle lol.


----------



## minime2009

foxyloxy28 said:


> I can see the lines on both of those. Are they HPTs? or OPKs?
> 
> I'm good thanks - waiting for some more snow to hit later on today! Gonna go catch up with Celeb Big Brother. I promised OH I wouldn't watch it this year, but sneakily caught a couple of episodes and so recorded last nights to watch today whilst he's at work hehe
> 
> I know what you mean about trying to chill - I think i'll be a nightmare when I eventually see a BFP!! My life likes to be complex!

I;m sitting watching BBBM and just finished watching last nights BB too lol. It's addictive!

The ones this morning are proper HPT's. I first noticed a line on yesterday mornings HPT when I came home from work which prompted me to try an OPK.

Oh photobucket the two blue strips are this mornings HPT and the green one is last nights OPK.
:hugs:


----------



## minime2009

pichi said:


> minime2009 i think thats the same OPK's & HPTs i have in the house. took an OPK today which came out with a faint line. i got a really good deal with them on Amazon :)
> 
> there is defo a line on both tests :dust: to you x


Yes I got mine from Amazon too!!

I use both the HPT and OPKS regularly and have never ever had evaporation lines on any of mine - what about you?

Wish I could wind the clock back and check again lol

How long do evaporation lines take to show and what are they like? Lat night OPK line (on photobucket with green) came up in about 2 mins?


----------



## pichi

minime2009 said:


> Yes I got mine from Amazon too!!
> 
> I use both the HPT and OPKS regularly and have never ever had evaporation lines on any of mine - what about you?
> 
> Wish I could wind the clock back and check again lol
> 
> How long do evaporation lines take to show and what are they like? Lat night OPK line (on photobucket with green) came up in about 2 mins?

i've used the HPTs before and never had an evap on them... 

an evap line isn't usually of colour and sometimes appears where the test line shouldn't (eg. closer to the control line than supposed) this is what i would interprete as an evap anyways.

my line appeared after hmm, 2/3 minutes? not sure how long evaps take to appear :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00178-20100109-1200.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## moochacha

I can see two lines :wohoo: you should wait a few days and test with a digi!!


----------



## minime2009

pichi said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I got mine from Amazon too!!
> 
> I use both the HPT and OPKS regularly and have never ever had evaporation lines on any of mine - what about you?
> 
> Wish I could wind the clock back and check again lol
> 
> How long do evaporation lines take to show and what are they like? Lat night OPK line (on photobucket with green) came up in about 2 mins?
> 
> i've used the HPTs before and never had an evap on them...
> 
> an evap line isn't usually of colour and sometimes appears where the test line shouldn't (eg. closer to the control line than supposed) this is what i would interprete as an evap anyways.
> 
> my line appeared after hmm, 2/3 minutes? not sure how long evaps take to appear :wacko:Click to expand...

OMG hun that is so clear!! Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## pichi

ah, i'm only CD16 so technically (if i worked this out right) i should be 1DPO today:flower: my LP is usually around 12 days so, 2ww for me now :blush:


----------



## minime2009

pichi said:


> ah, i'm only CD16 so technically (if i worked this out right) i should be 1DPO today:flower: my LP is usually around 12 days so, 2ww for me now :blush:

Oh keep us posted!!

I just did another HPT - I sound obsessed lol

Third pee of morning and have had a mug of tea as well. Timed it and after a minute or so a very faint line came up again.

Its now 5 mins and it is a little darke but still faint. Can defo see it though. Have got 3 ics left so will go again in the morning and hope its a bit darker!


----------



## minime2009

ok girlies, heres my second test this morning. I timed it and it came up within the 5 mins. 3 morning urine after a drink

https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac119/julieprit2/MediaCardBlackBerrypicturesIMG00148.jpg

I swear, that I wont post any more pee sticks today lol

You are all great and so supportive and appreciate all your comments and help :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Wow, minime, that is a strong line to me! I can see it despite the blur! I can't wait to see if your temps get higher!

Right, I keep reading this thread and running. I am now going to go back and make a list of all the ladies and charts so I can keep up! Will post on here too so I have a point of reference.


----------



## minime2009

fairygirl said:


> Wow, minime, that is a strong line to me! I can see it despite the blur! I can't wait to see if your temps get higher!
> 
> Right, I keep reading this thread and running. I am now going to go back and make a list of all the ladies and charts so I can keep up! Will post on here too so I have a point of reference.

How high should my temp go? My temps for the past few days are amongst the highest ones I have ever had. Should they go higher still!!


----------



## fairygirl

I think they should stay high, not sure if they will go higher? Maybe I was being greedy :p wanting another rise. I stilll think it's all positive for you, including that test!


----------



## minime2009

fairygirl said:


> I think they should stay high, not sure if they will go higher? Maybe I was being greedy :p wanting another rise. I stilll think it's all positive for you, including that test!

LOL only asking as this is my first full month of temping properly so not sure what should happen!!

Maybe it will rise again in the morning!


----------



## fairygirl

minime2009 said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> I think they should stay high, not sure if they will go higher? Maybe I was being greedy :p wanting another rise. I stilll think it's all positive for you, including that test!
> 
> LOL only asking as this is my first full month of temping properly so not sure what should happen!!
> 
> Maybe it will rise again in the morning!Click to expand...

I think it generally stays high. :thumbup:

Still going with my list. Will be done soon I hope!


----------



## fairygirl

All posters from past 12 days, in no particular order:

*Bernina* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b2f98
*Minime* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b58d3 
*Pichi *- https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b90e9
*Moochacha* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/moochacha
*Foxyloxy* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/foxyloxy28
*Shaerichelle* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b6018
*Ablacketer* - https://www.mymonthlycycles.com/viewbbtcharts.jsp?id=6ad719&chartid=058f42b150eb8d32
*Nadira *- https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/nadira037
*Mysticdeliria* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/mysticdeliria
*Laura* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ba945
*Swanny* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b12c6
*Fifi-Folle* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ad257
*Shambaby* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bc1cd
*Magicvw* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/magicvw
*Kitty_girl *- https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b99d8
*Kita *- https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/loKita

*Aspen* -
*Martha* -
*Love3Hope4* - 
*PeaceLoveBaby* - 
*Sillymamaof3* - 
*Fish&Chips* - BFP
*Teeny Weeny* -BFP
*MarissaE* - Taking a break.
*Tortoise* - Awaiting new cycle.

Finally *Fairygirl* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2997b1

This is just as I keep getting lost so I now have a list I can copy and paste and run through! As DF put it, I am Data Hungry!


----------



## ablacketer

lol nice!

Took a test, Im only 9 dpo but bfn

I plan to test again monday or tuesday


----------



## fairygirl

ablacketer said:


> lol nice!
> 
> Took a test, Im only 9 dpo but bfn
> 
> I plan to test again monday or tuesday

Still early at 9dpo. Nice temp rise :p


----------



## foxyloxy28

minime- OMG I am so excited for you! I can see it really clearly!!!! Looking forward to hearing from you tomorrow :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Mini-OMG that looks like a :bfp: to me:) Esp if its not your fmu! OMG:baby::happydance:... I am so excited for you!


----------



## shaerichelle

Girls- I am so confused. Still no AF. I had twinges in my ovaries for 3 days this week. Last night I ate an apple and almost threw up. This morning while hubby and are were :sex: I thought for sure I was going to barf.:blush: I came downstairs a while later and decided to eat some toast. After I was finished I gagged hard and thought finally its going to come. :nope:

I have had gagging on and off for a few weeks. I also have had cramps and breast pain. Cramps are pretty gone and breast pain is lighter. And my breasts went down they are no longer hugely swelled just a little. Did you see my temp today? 97 weds to 97.9 today. Anyone have any ideas what is going on with me.

:growlmad:


----------



## fairygirl

Shannon is there any chance you have O'd alot later? I say this as your temp has gone mental today? Test? Or do you have a virus?


----------



## shaerichelle

No virus. I would def know. I could O anytime. I had to take a plan b on Nov 1st due to a rape. So who knows with my body. It has gone mental. yesterday it was 97.6. Sigh.


----------



## mysticdeliria

fairygirl said:


> All posters from past 12 days, in no particular order:
> 
> *Bernina* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b2f98
> *Minime* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b58d3
> *Pichi *- https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b90e9
> *Moochacha* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/moochacha
> *Foxyloxy* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/foxyloxy28
> *Shaerichelle* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b6018
> *Ablacketer* - https://www.mymonthlycycles.com/viewbbtcharts.jsp?id=6ad719&chartid=058f42b150eb8d32
> *Nadira *- https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/nadira037
> *Mysticdeliria* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/mysticdeliria
> *Laura* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ba945
> *Swanny* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b12c6
> *Fifi-Folle* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ad257
> *Shambaby* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bc1cd
> *Magicvw* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/magicvw
> *Kitty_girl *- https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b99d8
> *Kita *- https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/loKita
> 
> *Aspen* -
> *Martha* -
> *Love3Hope4* -
> *PeaceLoveBaby* -
> *Sillymamaof3* -
> *Fish&Chips* - BFP
> *Teeny Weeny* -BFP
> *MarissaE* - Taking a break.
> *Tortoise* - Awaiting new cycle.
> 
> Finally *Fairygirl* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2997b1
> 
> This is just as I keep getting lost so I now have a list I can copy and paste and run through! As DF put it, I am Data Hungry!

That's Awesome! I'm stealing your list :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Could it be that this has messed up your cycle to the point where you might have missed a period? I don't really know the side effects of it, so just a thought. 

Hope everything sorts itself out soon for you.

What does your GP say about it? x


----------



## foxyloxy28

mystic - your chart is looking lovely :)


----------



## shaerichelle

my midwife said come back in 3-4 months if you dont have your period! (after I went to be checked to make sure I was okay) I had a period on the 18th of Nov. THat was the last one:(


----------



## mysticdeliria

:wohoo: Yaaaaaay Minime :wohoo:

There is absolutely no doubt that that is a :BFP: Can't wait to see that line get darker over the next couple of days! Congrats!

Ok Moochacha, you're next! Your temps still look soooo good :thumbup:!

Hey Foxy, quite a dip today....Hopefully that means O tomorrow and then you can join us in the 2ww!

:hugs: Marrissa, sorry to hear that you are out this cycle. But on the bright side, you have a full cycle charted and you know for sure that things are working right. Looking forward to seeing you back in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## mysticdeliria

shaerichelle said:


> my midwife said come back in 3-4 months if you dont have your period! (after I went to be checked to make sure I was okay) I had a period on the 18th of Nov. THat was the last one:(

Shannon sorry to hear things haven't got better. Does the midwife think the pregnancy is definitely out of the question at this point? Have you seen a GP who might be able to diagnose something else? If I were you, I'd go in to see a Dr, there may be some other tests they can do. :hugs: Hope that all works out for you, and keep us posted!


----------



## shaerichelle

mysticdeliria said:


> Shannon sorry to hear things haven't got better. Does the midwife think the pregnancy is definitely out of the question at this point? Have you seen a GP who might be able to diagnose something else? If I were you, I'd go in to see a Dr, there may be some other tests they can do. :hugs: Hope that all works out for you, and keep us posted!

 I havent seen her since. 

I saw my GP on tuesday he did some testing and said I am healthy except my iron is high which is probably the prenatal vitamins... He said usually tests are correct.. I dont know.:cry:


----------



## fairygirl

shaerichelle said:


> my midwife said come back in 3-4 months if you dont have your period! (after I went to be checked to make sure I was okay) I had a period on the 18th of Nov. THat was the last one:(

I would definately go to the Dr. I am so sorry I had read about you taking plan b, it just didnt click just then. :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Also have you been bding throughout? As if you have had delayed O you might be in early days of pregnancy? Which would explain the bfn at the dr?


----------



## mysticdeliria

:wacko:


foxyloxy28 said:


> mystic - your chart is looking lovely :)

Thanks Foxy! I'm not sure about this cycle though. It started out really good, but then with the whole holiday season things got out of whack :wacko:. I wasn't sleeping regular hours and I was temping at normal time and after 3 hours sleep and temps were totally different both times on a LOT of days! I have no idea about my O day, this is my first cycle using OPKs and the resulsts and my CP seem to line up for the day that FF says, but this is rather early for me if you look at my last 2 cycles. Also, I've had really scant CM this cycle (good thing I got the preseed when I did) so I don't have too much confidence in my EWCM days especially since we were BDing so much and using preseed I had a lot of trouble sorting it all out. I think that CD 21 is likely (I can make FF concur if I change just one of the contested temps to the other possibility), which sucks coz DH and I were away from each other early week due to business which made continuing the BD schedule impossible. Oh well, stay tuned, I'm only 7 DPO (or perhaps only 4 DPO) patience, patience, patience (really not my favourite virtue).

P.S. I love BB too, but I watch the American version....I am currently catching up on old seasons on youtube, drives DH mad! We don't get our season til summer, :shrug: what's a girl to do in the off season :haha:?


----------



## mysticdeliria

shaerichelle[/QUOTE said:

> I havent seen her since.
> 
> I saw my GP on tuesday he did some testing and said I am healthy except my iron is high which is probably the prenatal vitamins... He said usually tests are correct.. I dont know.:cry:

Sorry to hear that...I just don't know unfortunately, it really could just be stress though. I really really hope that this uncertainty doesn't last much longer.


----------



## shaerichelle

We bd pretty much everyday:blush:

lol which is why I dont understand why I am not preggo unless I am not O'ing.

I guess I will just start taking HPT every friday lol:thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

mysticdeliria said:


> shaerichelle[/QUOTE said:
> 
> I havent seen her since.
> 
> I saw my GP on tuesday he did some testing and said I am healthy except my iron is high which is probably the prenatal vitamins... He said usually tests are correct.. I dont know.:cry:
> 
> Sorry to hear that...I just don't know unfortunately, it really could just be stress though. I really really hope that this uncertainty doesn't last much longer.Click to expand...

thank you.

Do you usually get dips in temps before you O? Cause I dipped on the 30th.:wacko:

With my luck I am preggo.. and dont know for sure. Barely had any symptoms with my son except gagging and right before my BFP I barfed. My bbs were sore too. So.. I purchased some OPK to use everyday to see and a Basal thermometer.


----------



## fairygirl

shaerichelle said:


> We bd pretty much everyday:blush:
> 
> lol which is why I dont understand why I am not preggo unless I am not O'ing.
> 
> I guess I will just start taking HPT every friday lol:thumbup:

Sounds like a plan. I really hope you get some answers soon xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Me too. Nothing like feeling crazy. Think my dh is sick of me saying I think I am preggo lol

Off for a while to go get my morning tea and shop.


----------



## minime2009

mysticdeliria said:


> :wohoo: Yaaaaaay Minime :wohoo:
> 
> There is absolutely no doubt that that is a :BFP: Can't wait to see that line get darker over the next couple of days! Congrats!
> 
> Ok Moochacha, you're next! Your temps still look soooo good :thumbup:!
> 
> Hey Foxy, quite a dip today....Hopefully that means O tomorrow and then you can join us in the 2ww!
> 
> :hugs: Marrissa, sorry to hear that you are out this cycle. But on the bright side, you have a full cycle charted and you know for sure that things are working right. Looking forward to seeing you back in the next couple of weeks!

:happydance:


----------



## minime2009

shaerichelle said:


> Me too. Nothing like feeling crazy. Think my dh is sick of me saying I think I am preggo lol
> 
> Off for a while to go get my morning tea and shop.

I reckon you should leave it for a few days and test again. Im not convinced youre not preggers either hun and like the girls say, you could just be really early. 

With my first pregnancy, which unfortunately didnt last, I got 2 negatives from my docs :hugs:


----------



## mysticdeliria

shaerichelle[/QUOTE said:

> thank you.
> 
> Do you usually get dips in temps before you O? Cause I dipped on the 30th.:wacko:
> 
> With my luck I am preggo.. and dont know for sure. Barely had any symptoms with my son except gagging and right before my BFP I barfed. My bbs were sore too. So.. I purchased some OPK to use everyday to see and a Basal thermometer.

Not everyone sees a dip, but a TON of people do. The main thing is that you want to see temps HIGHER post-o than pre-o. Yours look pretty close to the same pre and post, but you don't have a lot of data before your dip so it's hard to say. I don't think that you o'd on the 30th judging by just the present data, although it is possible since we can't see what happenned before. 

OPKs are a good idea, but you should also check your CM and CP, I'm not sure if you're doing this. CM is great to check, because it can give you like 5 days advance notice of O, but an OPK gives you only about 1 day. Try experimenting with these things, it takes some time (I'm still trying to figure out mine after 3 cycles) but the more you know about your body the easier it is to tell what it's doing. Have a great day Shannon!!


----------



## pichi

wow ok, that as weird! i went to the loo ( as you do!) and when i wiped i had this blob of CM that was pretty much clear but looked and wiggled about like jelly! (tmi) what the hell?
anyone else had this?


----------



## laura6914

just a quick one from me. Minimi hug congrtes on your BFP that is definitly BFP :happydance:

:hug: to those who AF has shown

and bucket loads of dust to those due to test.

Hope everyone is well. 

xxx


----------



## nadira037

Mimime- Yay Congrats on your:bfp: sweetie!!!

Marissa - so sorry to hear that the :witch: got you. Lots of :dust: for you next cycle :hugs:

Moochacha- I'm sure you'll be next on the :bfp:

Posting from work so I have to wait till I get home to look over everybody esles chart and comment.

As for me my temp went down yet again, so not looking good. I'll keep you posted


----------



## foxyloxy28

mystic - I agree that CD21 is possibly more likely. It'll be interesting to see what your temps do over the next few days. 

Sorry for the short post ladies, only popped on quickly to have a brief catch up - this thread moves so fast! :)


----------



## magicvw

pichi said:


> wow ok, that as weird! i went to the loo ( as you do!) and when i wiped i had this blob of CM that was pretty much clear but looked and wiggled about like jelly! (tmi) what the hell?
> anyone else had this?

Huni that is what we call EWCM - egg white cervical mucus! It means you're probably going to ov in the next few days (1-4) so get busy lady!! :D

Girls, I am SO losing track of this thread, it's got so huge! 

I am 5 dpo, no symptoms. I will keep popping on from time to time, in the meantime if anyone wants an opinion on their chart - feel free to PM me!

:dust: to all!

xxx


----------



## mysticdeliria

foxyloxy28 said:


> mystic - I agree that CD21 is possibly more likely. It'll be interesting to see what your temps do over the next few days.
> 
> Sorry for the short post ladies, only popped on quickly to have a brief catch up - this thread moves so fast! :)

Thanks for checking up on me and giving me a second opinion, Foxy. But, now I don't know what to think! I had some spotting today! In my first cycle, I spotted at 7DPO with :witch: the next day. So now I'm wondering if FF is right about CD 19, otherwise that would be a 5 day LP and that would seriously make me tear my hair out ](*,)! I don't want AF yet, what the hell is up with stupid LP?! I hate my chart this month!!

BTW, what are you doing on here? By my calculations, you should be cuddled up with OH playing hide-and-seek with an egg right around now! :spermy: Get to it!


----------



## magicvw

mysticdeliria said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> mystic - I agree that CD21 is possibly more likely. It'll be interesting to see what your temps do over the next few days.
> 
> Sorry for the short post ladies, only popped on quickly to have a brief catch up - this thread moves so fast! :)
> 
> Thanks for checking up on me and giving me a second opinion, Foxy. But, now I don't know what to think! I had some spotting today! In my first cycle, I spotted at 7DPO with :witch: the next day. So now I'm wondering if FF is right about CD 19, otherwise that would be a 5 day LP and that would seriously make me tear my hair out ](*,)! I don't want AF yet, what the hell is up with stupid LP?! I hate my chart this month!!
> 
> BTW, what are you doing on here? By my calculations, you should be cuddled up with OH playing hide-and-seek with an egg right around now! :spermy: Get to it!Click to expand...

Hey hun - just been checking out your charts. I am not sure for this month between cd18 and 21 I can't decided. Whichever it is though, spotting doesn't really indicate anything for sure. It could be the beginning of af, but it could also be random post-ov spotting, which is extremely common (i have suffered for years, and there are tonnes of threads on here) or it could even be implantation - let's hope it's the last one! The importnat thing, whether its cd18 or cd21 is that you have BD - and you have plenty. Please don't worry about LP defects unless there is lots of evidence (and even then, don't worry too much!!)

:dust:


----------



## moochacha

minime2009 said:


> ok girlies, heres my second test this morning. I timed it and it came up within the 5 mins. 3 morning urine after a drink
> 
> https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac119/julieprit2/MediaCardBlackBerrypicturesIMG00148.jpg
> 
> I swear, that I wont post any more pee sticks today lol
> 
> You are all great and so supportive and appreciate all your comments and help :hugs:

OMG :wohoo: that is defo a :bfp: :happydance::happydance: wooohooo!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## moochacha

*Go get those eggs pichi and foxy!! lol*

*mysticdeliria* - I wouldn't really worry about the spotting yet hun like magicvw said it could be a number of things. I had some spotting 6 dpo with a massive temp dip that went under the coverline I was pretty convinced I was out for the month.

Welcome back again magicvw!!

*shaerichelle* - I would just go make an appointment with another doctor stuff what the midwife says they have known to be wrong on many occasions.

*fairygirl* - nice list!!! I've been thinking that we should have one!! It's awesome to keep track of at a glance... 

And YAY for our first :bfp: for 2010 :wohoo: 
congrats :yellow: minime :yellow:.......\\:D/

As for me my temp is still the same as yesterday i really should get a BBT but meh ill get around to it. Still have bad cramps they feel like mini contractions :wacko: brackston hicks!! they went away for a few days now they're back!! Its not sooo painful but enough to notice them.

*Hey Minmie have you felt any symptoms?? *


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> *shaerichelle* - I would just go make an appointment with another doctor stuff what the midwife says they have known to be wrong on many occasions.
> 
> As for me my temp is still the same as yesterday i really should get a BBT but meh ill get around to it. Still have bad cramps they feel like mini contractions :wacko: brackston hicks!! they went away for a few days now they're back!! Its not sooo painful but enough to notice them.
> /
> 
> 
> I just got a new awesome doc. He is a natural doc. My midwife I will prob not go see again. I had a blood test done on monday. On friday I will take a hpt.
> 
> I purchased a BBT I should get it this week:)Click to expand...


----------



## shambaby

looks like congrats are in order for minime - good luck for testing again, and don't put that hpt down until you see the 2nd line :rofl: hope moochacha will be next. fx'd

as for me, i think i might be with the others in the tww - what do you think? my temp went up a bit this morning, although not sure if it's enough, and cm has all but gone. just hope we did enough on the bd front. i suppose time will tell.

:dust: to everyone who needs it right now x


----------



## moochacha

*shaerichelle* - That's great you got a new AWESOME doctor!!! Fx'd they can find out whats happening!!

*shambaby* - Thanks huni but I'm still very doubtful. I'm thinking you ovulated yesterday CD 19? but I'm so new to this its going to be interesting to see what the others say and what your temps do over the next few days. :dust:


----------



## mysticdeliria

magicvw[/QUOTE said:

> Hey hun - just been checking out your charts. I am not sure for this month between cd18 and 21 I can't decided. Whichever it is though, spotting doesn't really indicate anything for sure. It could be the beginning of af, but it could also be random post-ov spotting, which is extremely common (i have suffered for years, and there are tonnes of threads on here) or it could even be implantation - let's hope it's the last one! The importnat thing, whether its cd18 or cd21 is that you have BD - and you have plenty. Please don't worry about LP defects unless there is lots of evidence (and even then, don't worry too much!!)
> 
> :dust:

Thanks a ton for taking a look magic, you always have great advice and info. I've never really had mid-cyle bleeding. If I do, it's either a lead up to af or can be due to a little too much :sex: but this I found before we bd'd this morning. Anyway, I think that all I can do is be patient and see how this cycle ends. My test date countdown has started in my stats line, but I think I might try to wait until next weekend to test if I make it there because of my uncertain O date.

I'm glad to see you back online, isn't it crazy how quickly this thread moves now and how many charts we have going on? It's almost impossible to go to work or to bed at night without missing a lot of stuff! I see that you have O'd and you bd'd on just the right day this cycle. I have my fx'd for you down the during 2ww :dust: back at ya!!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Thanks for the encouragement moochacha, I hope my chart looks as good as yours by next week!

Hope the new doctor can help you out shannon...but now that I look at your chart, your temps do look higher in the last couple of days, maybe you did O late and just skipped AF this cycle because of the plan B?

Shambaby, I agree with moochacha, if your temps stay up a bit longer I would call yesterday O day. Hope you had fun cathing the egg!

:dust: and sticky glue to everyone, we need more 2010 BFPs!!!


----------



## moochacha

I totally think I'm out this month because I have a dull cramping which is what I get with AF, headache and my AF pimple just decided to pop on my face!! :sad2:

The :witch: is due tomorrow and I'm pretty regular, even if she does get me I'm ready to kick her to the curb next month!!


----------



## moochacha

Hehe even my DH went "OH NO" when he saw the AF pimple lol I came out of the bathroom pointing at it calling his name and he came running up and and looked at it and said "OH NO" hehe I love him soo much he makes me feel better about everything!!

So I'm pretty much expecting the :witch: to come based mostly on what my DH and I have labeled the AF Pimple, but i swear its true this little pimple has been my indicator for AF for many years now.

My DH cuddled me and said I never disappoint him so I'm happy to keep on trying for our little angel!!


----------



## moochacha

Wow :witch: got me, woke up just now with painful cramps, bright red blood and clots... AF hardly ever comes like this its normally a build up of some sort. Does this mean I get to have a glass of wine now? :cry:

Alas I'm now thinking of what I can try differently this month. :flower:


----------



## minime2009

moochacha said:


> Wow :witch: got me, woke up just now with painful cramps, bright red blood and clots... AF hardly ever comes like this its normally a build up of some sort. Does this mean I get to have a glass of wine now? :cry:
> 
> Alas I'm now thinking of what I can try differently this month. :flower:

Sorry to hear that hun :hugs: Defo have a glass of wine.

I don't think my pregnancy will work out. I took my temperature and there has been a slight drop. did it again 2 hours later which doesn;t count anyway but it was really high. can the early morning cold affect your BTT?

Anyway, on top of that I did another HPT and it's not darker than yesterday so am guessing it's going to be a chemical :cry:


----------



## minime2009

moochacha said:


> *Go get those eggs pichi and foxy!! lol*
> 
> *mysticdeliria* - I wouldn't really worry about the spotting yet hun like magicvw said it could be a number of things. I had some spotting 6 dpo with a massive temp dip that went under the coverline I was pretty convinced I was out for the month.
> 
> Welcome back again magicvw!!
> 
> *shaerichelle* - I would just go make an appointment with another doctor stuff what the midwife says they have known to be wrong on many occasions.
> 
> *fairygirl* - nice list!!! I've been thinking that we should have one!! It's awesome to keep track of at a glance...
> 
> And YAY for our first :bfp: for 2010 :wohoo:
> congrats :yellow: minime :yellow:.......\\:D/
> 
> As for me my temp is still the same as yesterday i really should get a BBT but meh ill get around to it. Still have bad cramps they feel like mini contractions :wacko: brackston hicks!! they went away for a few days now they're back!! Its not sooo painful but enough to notice them.
> 
> *Hey Minmie have you felt any symptoms?? *


Not really!! Boobs a bit tender on occasion and, stuffed sinuses and a bit of heartburn but that it's really. Oh and pulling twinges in my tummy and a little backache.

I don't think it will work out. Had a slight temperature drop today and my HPT isn't getting any darker :-(

Edit: Sorry guys I said yesterday I would be positive. Did a bit of research and apparently your temperature can fluctuate in early pregnancy and also the room temperature and even if you slept with your mouth opinion can affect this. Lotsof the girls said they had this and had healthy pregnancies. They also said stop temping - what do you think?

Edit again: here is todays test - it looks the same as yesterdays!

https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac119/julieprit2/MediaCardBlackBerrypicturesIMG00151.jpg


----------



## magicvw

Huni, a slight drop means nothing at all! If your temp plummets below the coverline, then it's panic statations, but this is just a normal fluctuation. Also you are only 16 dpo - the colour on the test has plenty of time to darken. It's affected by how dilute your pee is - did you drink water in the night? Please try not to stress too much :hugs:


----------



## minime2009

:hugs:


magicvw said:


> Huni, a slight drop means nothing at all! If your temp plummets below the coverline, then it's panic statations, but this is just a normal fluctuation. Also you are only 16 dpo - the colour on the test has plenty of time to darken. It's affected by how dilute your pee is - did you drink water in the night? Please try not to stress too much :hugs:


Sorry :-(( I couldn't help it as I expected my temp to keep rising!! have added my pee stick pic to my post. I said yesterday I wouldnt lol but i can't help myself!! Thanks for the reassurance hun :hugs:


----------



## magicvw

Well it won't rise every day or you'll end up exploding lol!


----------



## magicvw

That is still a very nice bfp. Hun you are still preggo - go and sit down and take care of your little bean. :hugs::D


----------



## minime2009

magicvw said:


> Well it won't rise every day or you'll end up exploding lol!

LMAO you are right of course :hugs: Thanks I feel a little better now. This will be my first and with 2 previous MC, am just a bit more sceptical I guess.

PMA PMA lol


----------



## minime2009

magicvw said:


> That is still a very nice bfp. Hun you are still preggo - go and sit down and take care of your little bean. :hugs::D

And take a chill pill lol. Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

Sorry I've not been on much, been in rather a lot of pain with AF this month and a miserable so and so. Finding it very difficult to be positive, my acupuncturist thought looking at my BBT I was pregnant again briefly. Trying to work out why I keep losing them before I even get a BFP. Going to speak to GP on Tuesday and ask for hormone tests as I am not going to get to see my gynae in her fertility clinic for at least 3.5/4 months (I hate the NHS but she doesn't do private). 

Anyway enough about me CONGRATULATIONS Minime!!!!!
Hugs Moochacha, your chart was looking great, so enjoy that glass of wine! I went out and bought a mini bottle of bubbly on Friday, but that is my last alcohol for a long time, this month I am stopping all alcohol (even before ov) and all caffeine (once AF has left)

I will try to catch up with everyone else
x


----------



## minime2009

fifi-folle said:


> Sorry I've not been on much, been in rather a lot of pain with AF this month and a miserable so and so. Finding it very difficult to be positive, my acupuncturist thought looking at my BBT I was pregnant again briefly. Trying to work out why I keep losing them before I even get a BFP. Going to speak to GP on Tuesday and ask for hormone tests as I am not going to get to see my gynae in her fertility clinic for at least 3.5/4 months (I hate the NHS but she doesn't do private).
> 
> Anyway enough about me CONGRATULATIONS Minime!!!!!
> Hugs Moochacha, your chart was looking great, so enjoy that glass of wine! I went out and bought a mini bottle of bubbly on Friday, but that is my last alcohol for a long time, this month I am stopping all alcohol (even before ov) and all caffeine (once AF has left)
> 
> I will try to catch up with everyone else
> x

Aww hun :hugs: That's really rubbish and AF will defo be making you feel worse. Book an appointmen for sure with you doc and explain everything. 4 months seems so long away for the other appointment xx :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Ladies

Magic - great to see you back :)

Moochacha - sorry AF got you hun. Enjoy a glass (or 3!) of wine and relax ready to hit that egg hard this cycle :hugs:

minime - that's a lovely looking BFP you have there. Like the others say, relax and look after yourself and your bean. Congratulations :happydance:

fifi - sorry to hear you've been down and in pain. I hope you are able to get some blood work done to put your mind at ease. 

Frustratingly, OH needs time between BD sessions - otherwise i'd have him at him 3 times a day everyday in the run up to ov! lol 

So, he's at work and I'm waiting patiently at home for an 'evening workout'!! I have promised him he can have time off after I see a clear temp rise! 

He said to me that before TTC he could never have imagined himself being the one saying 'not tonight babe, I've got a headache' lol

Grrr so frustrating :haha:


----------



## fairygirl

*minime* Sticky :dust: still looking positive.
*Moochacha* :hugs: Very strange AF got you on a high temp. Have that glass of wine and I hope you feel better soon.
*Fifi-folle* :hugs: I hope you can get the answers that you need.
*Shannon* Wonder what your temp will be today?
*Shambaby & Pichi* Hopefully in a couple of days you'll get your crosshairs.
*Magicvw, Mystic, Ablacketer* FX
*Foxy* Rise :sex: if you can.
*Bernina* Peak! :sex:
*Nadira* How are you feeling?

:dust: to everyone waiting to O.

*Me* Temp drop this morning. The tiniest bit of ewcm last night but my cm really does seem to have gone awol. Think I might be really close to O, tender bbs, crampy, nausea and a bit of wind. CP and CM not confirming this though. So confusing. DF said we'll continue to BD throughout month jusrt as we plan.


----------



## minime2009

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Magic - great to see you back :)
> 
> Moochacha - sorry AF got you hun. Enjoy a glass (or 3!) of wine and relax ready to hit that egg hard this cycle :hugs:
> 
> minime - that's a lovely looking BFP you have there. Like the others say, relax and look after yourself and your bean. Congratulations :happydance:
> 
> fifi - sorry to hear you've been down and in pain. I hope you are able to get some blood work done to put your mind at ease.
> 
> Frustratingly, OH needs time between BD sessions - otherwise i'd have him at him 3 times a day everyday in the run up to ov! lol
> 
> So, he's at work and I'm waiting patiently at home for an 'evening workout'!! I have promised him he can have time off after I see a clear temp rise!
> 
> He said to me that before TTC he could never have imagined himself being the one saying 'not tonight babe, I've got a headache' lol
> 
> Grrr so frustrating :haha:

Haha, we are the same. I say, "once I know I have ovd you can have a nice break lol".

I suppose he's off thehook for the minute lol!!

Am feeling a bit calmer now. Do you girls mind if I stay here? I don't feel ready to go to First Tri yet. Is that ok?:hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Minime congratulations on your BFP! I was out yesterday so have been dying to find out what happened! I had a big temp drop when I stayed at my sisters at Christmas as the room was so much colder than I was use to so yes the cold will effect your temp. FX your little bean sticks!

moochacha - I am gutted about your AF. Your temps were looking so good and I can see they are still high today. Very strange. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Foxy - I'm good thanks for asking. Trying to forget my BFP to help time go quickly and to get out of the danger stage. I see you've probably just ov-ed... nicely timed BD!! x


----------



## minime2009

Fish&Chips said:


> Minime congratulations on your BFP! I was out yesterday so have been dying to find out what happened! I had a big temp drop when I stayed at my sisters at Christmas as the room was so much colder than I was use to so yes the cold will effect your temp. FX your little bean sticks!
> 
> moochacha - I am gutted about your AF. Your temps were looking so good and I can see they are still high today. Very strange. x

Woohoo thanks,am hoping it sticks with every ounce of my being! 

I took my temp again two hours later and it was 37.0!! The highest ever. Doesnt count though as a different time I don't think lol

FF added that my AF is due in 3 days - is that strange? Firstly because I have had two BFPs and secondly my AF was due 4 days ago!!


----------



## minime2009

Fish&Chips said:


> Foxy - I'm good thanks for asking. Trying to forget my BFP to help time go quickly and to get out of the danger stage. I see you've probably just ov-ed... nicely timed BD!! x

Have you had any symptoms yet? Time drags in first tri lol


----------



## fairygirl

Minime, stay here! FF is being daft!


----------



## minime2009

fairygirl said:


> Minime, stay here! FF is being daft!

cool, thanks! :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

minime - you are more than welcome to stay here with us :) 

fish&chips - glad all is well with you. I know what you mean about wanting to get out of the danger zone. I think I would be exactly the same. Do you have any appointments etc booked yet? 

I'm hoping to have ov'd today, so expecting a temp increase tomorrow morning. If I can get my pm session in tonight and one tomorrow, hopefully we'll have a chance this month!


----------



## laura6914

morning all, 

minimi just looked at your last bfp pic and it looks a lot darker than the others to me.Congratulations and take it easy and relax. 

foxylady- get beddin hun :)

sorry to the lady whos AF arrived, im sorry im new and cant remember your name. :hugs:

my chart looks really neat, same temp everyday. i though temps fluctuated slightly. is this normal?

xxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi girls
Can someone please tell me where to find the link to my FF chart to post on here? 
I cant find it anywhere!!!!
Thanks!!!!! x


----------



## laura6914

i cant remember how i done mine hun. when i created my ticker it automatically gave me the link when i pasted it in my signiture. 

maybe one of the other experts can help you. im still new. sorry. 

xxxx


----------



## nadira037

This is going to be a long one. I have a chance to catch up with everyone(or at least try) so here we go.

Minime - I've looked at a lot of pg charts on FF and I see temp dips in early pg all the time. I wouldn't worry about it at all. Your hpt looks nice and strong. I bet if you did another test besides an ic it would be even stronger.

Fairygirl - your temp drop looks promising. I had a good dip my first chart like yours and the next day confirmed O. Looks like :sex: time.

Foxy - Looks like your O is near, fx'd it wil be today.

Moochacha - sorry to hear that :witch: got you. Your temps looked so promising:hugs:

Magic- your temps look great so far, fx'd for you this month

Shannon - the bbt will really make a difference in your charting. Much more specific.

Shambaby - looks like you O'd on cd19 so I'd say you are def in the tww. fx'd for you :dust:

Mystic- Your chart looks great, hopefully your spotting is implantation bleeding

Pichi- sounds like ewcm to me, get to :sex:

Fifi - sorry to hear your in so much pain sweetie. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Bernina - How are you? Just wanted to thanks for starting this thread. Lots of great ladies hear and advice. Really has helped me alot. :thumbup:

If I missed anyone I'm sorry. I had another temp dip so now I just waiting for AF. I would rather she just come so I can move on. New plan for next month. Taking a psuedo break. Not going to use opk's I might still temp just because I got the VIP ff and I don't want to waste it. I need a bit of a mental break. DH thinks I'm to stressed about ttc. I know it's still early on and people have been ttc for many months it just can be a bit discouraging.

To end on a happy and positive note :dust: for everyone in the tww. Who will be our next 2010 :bfp:?


----------



## nadira037

cdj1- you should be able to go to my home page in the menu on left hand side and copy and paste the link from the url or go to my account in the menu on the left hand side then click home page set up and you will see your url there


----------



## moochacha

magicvw said:


> Well it won't rise every day or you'll end up exploding lol!

Hahaha :haha: Love it!!!

*minime* - Huni your still preggo :wohoo: enjoy every second of it!

*fifi* - I really hope you're feeling better soon! :hugs:

*foxy* - Enjoy your evening "Work Out" :bodyb: lol

*Fish* - I know but I had a slight feeling that it wasn't my month so I'm not too disappointed! The couple of BOTTLES of wine did help though :haha: since I only had a small glass of champagne over Christmas and juice on NYE.

I hope everyone else is doing well!! I'm happy that we have our first :bfp: for 2010 :wohoo: yes minime I'm talking about you!! 

Strange AF has come to a complete stop..??? But I'm pretty sure that its here because I saw bright red blood (lots of it) and a huge clot.. Probably will come back in full force tomorrow. I marked it in FF as heavy because it was but its stopped does this still count as CD1?


----------



## fairygirl

cdj1 said:


> Hi girls
> Can someone please tell me where to find the link to my FF chart to post on here?
> I cant find it anywhere!!!!
> Thanks!!!!! x

Select My Homepage and you can set it up from there, it is at the top. If you set up a ticker it will give you a code and most of the time it isan automatic link.


----------



## fairygirl

moochacha said:


> Strange AF has come to a complete stop..??? But I'm pretty sure that its over because I saw bright red blood (lots of it) and a huge clot.. Probably will come back in full force tomorrow. I marked it in FF as heavy because it was but its stopped does this still count as CD1?


I'd say yes CD1 on FF. If AF doesn't came back and your temps stay high.... you know what I'm thinking....


----------



## moochacha

Omg my typing is shocking because im tipsy lol... Ok time for bed!! 

Night ladies! xX


----------



## fairygirl

moochacha said:


> Omg my typing is shocking because im tipsy lol... Ok time for bed!!
> 
> Night ladies! xX

Good night xxx


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hi Girls!

Minime-Please don't let yourself think negatively. Your temps are still very high, and your tests are very positive. You will drive yourself mad constantly worrying, save that for when your bean is a teenager! Listen to all the other wonderful ladies and just relax and enjoy your pregnancy. Also, we love having you here, stay as long you like.

You too, Fish, we always love it when you stop in. Hope you're doing well, and we are all anxiously awaiting news on your first appointments!!

Moochacha-That is total BS!!! I can't believe :witch: got you with such high temps and a triphasic chart :hugs:. Glad to hear that the bleeding has subsided, I don't know what it means if it only lasts 1 day...Could be good news since your temp is still way high. You should definitely ask at work.

Foxy-Don't let DH off the hook!! If you have to carry the baby for 9 months, this is really the least he can do.

To all the other ladies approaching O, keep your men working!

I have my fx'd for all of us in the 2ww!


----------



## minime2009

mysticdeliria said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Minime-Please don't let yourself think negatively. Your temps are still very high, and your tests are very positive. You will drive yourself mad constantly worrying, save that for when your bean is a teenager! Listen to all the other wonderful ladies and just relax and enjoy your pregnancy. Also, we love having you here, stay as long you like.
> 
> You too, Fish, we always love it when you stop in. Hope you're doing well, and we are all anxiously awaiting news on your first appointments!!
> 
> Moochacha-That is total BS!!! I can't believe :witch: got you with such high temps and a triphasic chart :hugs:. Glad to hear that the bleeding has subsided, I don't know what it means if it only lasts 1 day...Could be good news since your temp is still way high. You should definitely ask at work.
> 
> Foxy-Don't let DH off the hook!! If you have to carry the baby for 9 months, this is really the least he can do.
> 
> To all the other ladies approaching O, keep your men working!
> 
> I have my fx'd for all of us in the 2ww!

Thanks hun - PMA all the way!! At the end of the day, if something happens it happens and I can't do anything about it so have decided to try and not worry this time round!!

You girls can help me stay grounded too!! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

fairygirl said:


> *Shannon* Wonder what your temp will be today?

Its a 97.6 today. Still high for me.


----------



## pichi

gah, ive been out this weekend so didn't get to check my temp this morning to see if it has risen any ¬___¬ gah! hope all you girlies are fine ^__^


----------



## shaerichelle

mysticdeliria said:


> shaerichelle[/QUOTE said:
> 
> thank you.
> 
> Do you usually get dips in temps before you O? Cause I dipped on the 30th.:wacko:
> 
> With my luck I am preggo.. and dont know for sure. Barely had any symptoms with my son except gagging and right before my BFP I barfed. My bbs were sore too. So.. I purchased some OPK to use everyday to see and a Basal thermometer.
> 
> Not everyone sees a dip, but a TON of people do. The main thing is that you want to see temps HIGHER post-o than pre-o. Yours look pretty close to the same pre and post, but you don't have a lot of data before your dip so it's hard to say. I don't think that you o'd on the 30th judging by just the present data, although it is possible since we can't see what happenned before.
> 
> OPKs are a good idea, but you should also check your CM and CP, I'm not sure if you're doing this. CM is great to check, because it can give you like 5 days advance notice of O, but an OPK gives you only about 1 day. Try experimenting with these things, it takes some time (I'm still trying to figure out mine after 3 cycles) but the more you know about your body the easier it is to tell what it's doing. Have a great day Shannon!!Click to expand...

What a night, lol. I am still tired. I have been checking my CP and CM. CM was recently EW it was different not to long before that. I got the OPK to see if I am ovulating at all. Need my morning tea.:coffee:


----------



## shaerichelle

minime2009 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Me too. Nothing like feeling crazy. Think my dh is sick of me saying I think I am preggo lol
> 
> Off for a while to go get my morning tea and shop.
> 
> I reckon you should leave it for a few days and test again. Im not convinced youre not preggers either hun and like the girls say, you could just be really early.
> 
> With my first pregnancy, which unfortunately didnt last, I got 2 negatives from my docs :hugs:Click to expand...

Even blood tests?Of course I should say my friend got all negatives too even her blood tests...


----------



## fairygirl

Shannon, what if you O'd Thursday just gone. Was that around the time of ewcm?

Edit: And sore bbs, mild cramping and nausea?


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> *shaerichelle* - That's great you got a new AWESOME doctor!!! Fx'd they can find out whats happening!!

thanks took me 30 docs to find him! He thinks I have adrenal fatigue which can mess up 50 hormones in the body. Nothing like waking up still tired everyday!


----------



## shaerichelle

fairygirl said:


> Shannon, what if you O'd Thursday just gone. Was that around the time of ewcm?
> 
> Edit: And sore bbs, mild cramping and nausea?



Yes it was...:thumbup: and yes I have sore breasts but that has been on and off for a while. I recently had cramping it went away and came back. and yes I felt like I was going to throw up yesterday and friday. lol. 
I barfed once before BFP with my son.


----------



## shaerichelle

minime2009 said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Wow :witch: got me, woke up just now with painful cramps, bright red blood and clots... AF hardly ever comes like this its normally a build up of some sort. Does this mean I get to have a glass of wine now? :cry:
> 
> Alas I'm now thinking of what I can try differently this month. :flower:
> 
> Sorry to hear that hun :hugs: Defo have a glass of wine.
> 
> I don't think my pregnancy will work out. I took my temperature and there has been a slight drop. did it again 2 hours later which doesn;t count anyway but it was really high. can the early morning cold affect your BTT?
> 
> Anyway, on top of that I did another HPT and it's not darker than yesterday so am guessing it's going to be a chemical :cry:Click to expand...


No worrying allowed Missy! Dont take your temp more than the am... Heck dont take it for few days so you stop worrying. I never worried once with my son. I just always thought happy thoughts:)


----------



## Fish&Chips

minime2009 said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Minime congratulations on your BFP! I was out yesterday so have been dying to find out what happened! I had a big temp drop when I stayed at my sisters at Christmas as the room was so much colder than I was use to so yes the cold will effect your temp. FX your little bean sticks!
> 
> moochacha - I am gutted about your AF. Your temps were looking so good and I can see they are still high today. Very strange. x
> 
> Woohoo thanks,am hoping it sticks with every ounce of my being!
> 
> I took my temp again two hours later and it was 37.0!! The highest ever. Doesnt count though as a different time I don't think lol
> 
> FF added that my AF is due in 3 days - is that strange? Firstly because I have had two BFPs and secondly my AF was due 4 days ago!!Click to expand...

That is strange. Wonder why? Symptom wise I still get the occasional bit of mild heartburn but it's more that I'm always thirsty and my bbs are sore. Maybe I get a bit of occasional nausea but that's about it. How about you?


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG FF said I ovulated ..


----------



## Fish&Chips

foxyloxy28 said:


> minime - you are more than welcome to stay here with us :)
> 
> fish&chips - glad all is well with you. I know what you mean about wanting to get out of the danger zone. I think I would be exactly the same. Do you have any appointments etc booked yet?
> 
> I'm hoping to have ov'd today, so expecting a temp increase tomorrow morning. If I can get my pm session in tonight and one tomorrow, hopefully we'll have a chance this month!

I've got my first midwife appointment on the 20th. Afterwards my oh is taking me for a shopping spree at the topshop in London and I'll have a style advisor. It was my Christmas present from him.. but now I'll just be buying maternity clothes!


----------



## fairygirl

shaerichelle said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> Shannon, what if you O'd Thursday just gone. Was that around the time of ewcm?
> 
> Edit: And sore bbs, mild cramping and nausea?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was...:thumbup: and yes I have sore breasts but that has been on and off for a while. I recently had cramping it went away and came back. and yes I felt like I was going to throw up yesterday and friday. lol.
> I barfed once before BFP with my son.Click to expand...

I know the adrenal fatigue feeling! I have been diagnosed with Fibromyalgia which could be something to do with chemical release in the brain, or lack of!

I just looked at your chart and I know you haven't got a bbt, but if you give yourself an imaginary coverline your last dip was Weds which could mean O was impending. I feel sick around that time (yesterday in fact). Anyhow gives us another what if to play with. I know it probably just makes you even more confused. If your temps stay in this region I will be more happy with my theory. I'm going back to check again.

Edit: I was right about the imaginary coverline, wrong on the date! :p


----------



## Fish&Chips

shaerichelle said:


> OMG FF said I ovulated ..

Yep I would have to agree!!! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

fairygirl said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> Shannon, what if you O'd Thursday just gone. Was that around the time of ewcm?
> 
> Edit: And sore bbs, mild cramping and nausea?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was...:thumbup: and yes I have sore breasts but that has been on and off for a while. I recently had cramping it went away and came back. and yes I felt like I was going to throw up yesterday and friday. lol.
> I barfed once before BFP with my son.Click to expand...
> 
> I know the adrenal fatigue feeling! I have been diagnosed with Fibromyalgia which could be something to do with chemical release in the brain, or lack of!
> 
> I just looked at your chart and I know you haven't got a bbt, but if you give yourself an imaginary coverline your last dip was Weds which could mean O was impending. I feel sick around that time (yesterday in fact). Anyhow gives us another what if to play with. I know it probably just makes you even more confused. If your temps stay in this region I will be more happy with my theory. I'm going back to check again.
> 
> Edit: I was right on the imaginary coverlibne, just out on the date!Click to expand...

ff said i o'ed monday:) I have fibro too. for 7 years now!:growlmad:


----------



## fairygirl

Can I feel ever so slightly smug on seeing the coverline? 

I was diagnosed with Fibro 6 years ago I think after 4 years of tests following glandular fever. I'm med free! Just listen to my body and try to keep life balanced and well paced. Dunno how this is going to work with a new baby but we'll see.


----------



## foxyloxy28

minime - yey you've got a pregnancy ticker :)


----------



## shaerichelle

fairygirl said:


> Can I feel ever so slightly smug on seeing the coverline?
> 
> I was diagnosed with Fibro 6 years ago I think after 4 years of tests following glandular fever. I'm med free! Just listen to my body and try to keep life balanced and well paced. Dunno how this is going to work with a new baby but we'll see.

You are good!:thumbup::flower: 

Lol I am excited it says I o'ed. Now I read the 23rd as my date to test. Okay the 23 is huge for hubby and I ..We actually met on Jan 23 last year. We started dating March 23 and well we got married the 21 of august so I guess that doesnt count. and we started trying on Sept 23. Funny thing is I just realized all this this am, lol.

I was diagnosed on my 6th year! Its annoying.. have you looked up adrenal fatigue? Its similar to fibro. Doc told me fibro is just a bunch of symptoms ..there is an underlying cause.. which I agree. Anyways. I am on 10 supplements. Without them I would be no good! lol. I refuse meds they do nothing but add toxins into your body. I got my first session of Bowen Therapy.. its awesome.. It helped me a lot. I get it every two weeks. Funny I got my blood test on Monday when I O'ed.:haha: I slept 9 hours last night and dont feel like I slept at all.

As for fibro with a baby... I did it :) My son was 5 months when I started it..:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

foxyloxy28 said:


> minime - yey you've got a pregnancy ticker :)

 I saw that and smiled too!


----------



## minime2009

shaerichelle said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Me too. Nothing like feeling crazy. Think my dh is sick of me saying I think I am preggo lol
> 
> Off for a while to go get my morning tea and shop.
> 
> I reckon you should leave it for a few days and test again. Im not convinced youre not preggers either hun and like the girls say, you could just be really early.
> 
> With my first pregnancy, which unfortunately didnt last, I got 2 negatives from my docs :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Even blood tests?Of course I should say my friend got all negatives too even her blood tests...Click to expand...


No good point, mine were just the actual tests. Duh :dohh:


----------



## minime2009

shaerichelle said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Wow :witch: got me, woke up just now with painful cramps, bright red blood and clots... AF hardly ever comes like this its normally a build up of some sort. Does this mean I get to have a glass of wine now? :cry:
> 
> Alas I'm now thinking of what I can try differently this month. :flower:
> 
> Sorry to hear that hun :hugs: Defo have a glass of wine.
> 
> I don't think my pregnancy will work out. I took my temperature and there has been a slight drop. did it again 2 hours later which doesn;t count anyway but it was really high. can the early morning cold affect your BTT?
> 
> Anyway, on top of that I did another HPT and it's not darker than yesterday so am guessing it's going to be a chemical :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worrying allowed Missy! Dont take your temp more than the am... Heck dont take it for few days so you stop worrying. I never worried once with my son. I just always thought happy thoughts:)Click to expand...

I think I may stop taking my temperature altogether, it's justsomething else fo rme to panic over!


----------



## minime2009

Fish&Chips said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Minime congratulations on your BFP! I was out yesterday so have been dying to find out what happened! I had a big temp drop when I stayed at my sisters at Christmas as the room was so much colder than I was use to so yes the cold will effect your temp. FX your little bean sticks!
> 
> moochacha - I am gutted about your AF. Your temps were looking so good and I can see they are still high today. Very strange. x
> 
> Woohoo thanks,am hoping it sticks with every ounce of my being!
> 
> I took my temp again two hours later and it was 37.0!! The highest ever. Doesnt count though as a different time I don't think lol
> 
> FF added that my AF is due in 3 days - is that strange? Firstly because I have had two BFPs and secondly my AF was due 4 days ago!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is strange. Wonder why? Symptom wise I still get the occasional bit of mild heartburn but it's more that I'm always thirsty and my bbs are sore. Maybe I get a bit of occasional nausea but that's about it. How about you?Click to expand...


Heartburn today a bit and twinges in tummy. I am thirsty a lot too. To be honest If I wasn't looking for symptoms I probably wouldn't know I was pregnant just yet!


----------



## minime2009

shaerichelle said:


> OMG FF said I ovulated ..

woohoo :happydance: and you have been bd'ing loads too. That would certainly be good!!


----------



## minime2009

foxyloxy28 said:


> minime - yey you've got a pregnancy ticker :)

Yip lol PMA!:winkwink:


----------



## pichi

minime2009 said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> minime - yey you've got a pregnancy ticker :)
> 
> Yip lol PMA!:winkwink:Click to expand...

congrats ^___^ :happydance:

only 12 days to wait for me! ¬___¬ lol


----------



## minime2009

pichi said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> minime - yey you've got a pregnancy ticker :)
> 
> Yip lol PMA!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> congrats ^___^ :happydance:
> 
> only 12 days to wait for me! ¬___¬ lolClick to expand...



I will keep everything crossed!! :hugs:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Shannon, :yipee: I'm so glad that you ovulated!! That's a great sign that your cycles are getting back to normal. I have my fx'd for you this 2ww, hopefully you can end this whole nightmare with a BFP! Good luck, hun!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Nice ticker minime!!

And I think not temping is a good idea if it will help you unwind a little. Keep popping in here though!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Mystic. I hope so too. It would be a blessing. Funny though if it happens.. lol FF said my dd is 9/27 a week later than my sons ddwho was born Oct 3!:haha: My stepdaughter is Oct 12. She will be the nice age of 13:wacko:

Yes, Mini- I would say my hubby has wore me out today lol. Its funny cause I told him there was a possibilty I would be ovulating cause of my twinges and the EW, but I said that would be weird too. But lol. I guess I was right after all. Yes have your hubby hide your thermometer! Tell him not to give it back :)

I am just on:cloud9: cause I finally O'ed. Now I am ready for a BFP or AF:happydance:


----------



## shambaby

foxyloxy28 said:


> Frustratingly, OH needs time between BD sessions - otherwise i'd have him at him 3 times a day everyday in the run up to ov! lol
> 
> So, he's at work and I'm waiting patiently at home for an 'evening workout'!! I have promised him he can have time off after I see a clear temp rise!
> 
> He said to me that before TTC he could never have imagined himself being the one saying 'not tonight babe, I've got a headache' lol
> 
> Grrr so frustrating :haha:

hehehe - my hubby is just the same. he is so pleased to see my temp rising on the chart, as he knows this means he will be able to have a rest soon. he is being a real trooper and agreed toone last go tonight, just in case. lol.

mimime - big congratulations, now try to relax and enjoy the journey. i do understand your worries, though, and i personally have no problem with you staying as long as you like :hugs:

moochacha - so sorry af got you. with my untrained eyes your chart looked really promising. hope you had a nice glass of wine or several, and are relaxing in preparation for this cycle :hugs:

shaerichelle - :happydance: for ovulation! can't seem to see your chart, though, but fx'd for you and welcome to the 2ww 

as for me i seem to have maintained my thermal shift nicely, but not letting hubby rest until i'm sure lol. he keeps asking if i feel 'up the duff' yet :dohh: i think it's going to be a long 2 weeks.


----------



## shaerichelle

I am trying to figure out how to get my ticker from ff to work lol


----------



## moochacha

mysticdeliria said:


> Moochacha-That is total BS!!! I can't believe :witch: got you with such high temps and a triphasic chart :hugs:.

Totally BS but its all good :D and i just showed the girls at work my chart only to get AF one and half days later, how ironic because they were nagging me today about it.

*Fish* - You lucky thing!!! Enjoy yourself, your DH gives amazing Christmas gifts!!

Temp drop heaps AF has kinda gone though but i'll keep my chart as is. 

Good luck to all the ladies doing THE BABY DANCE!!! :happydance:

Love your ticker minime!! :baby:


----------



## mysticdeliria

moochacha said:


> mysticdeliria said:
> 
> 
> Moochacha-That is total BS!!! I can't believe :witch: got you with such high temps and a triphasic chart :hugs:.
> 
> Totally BS but its all good :D and i just showed the girls at work my chart only to get AF one and half days later, how ironic because they were nagging me today about it.
> 
> *Fish* - You lucky thing!!! Enjoy yourself, your DH gives amazing Christmas gifts!!
> 
> Temp drop heaps AF has kinda gone though but i'll keep my chart as is.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies doing THE BABY DANCE!!! :happydance:
> 
> Love your ticker minime!! :baby:Click to expand...

Yeah, I see your temp has come loads "today" (still yesterday for me) :haha:. But I have to say I love your attitude, especially after all you've been through :hugs:. I'm glad AF is keeping her visit short this time around, but on to the next cycle. Hopefully the last one was just a warmup and now your body is ready!

P.S. I love your new avatar!


----------



## fairygirl

Temp shift for me, I don't know what to think. I marked fertile cm as have seen tiny amounts of it. Will bd as soon as I can this evening. Wishing the day and night away so I can see the next temp!


----------



## shambaby

woohoo! got my crosshairs! i'm very excited, can't possibly go to work now!


----------



## fairygirl

shambaby said:


> woohoo! got my crosshairs! i'm very excited, can't possibly go to work now!

I can't focus on anything. This can't go on or I'll end up in a big mess and possibly in trouble.


----------



## nadira037

Hi Ladies,

My AF got me this morning, going to take a break for about a week. :dust:for the ladies in the tww. When I come back I expect loads of:bfp:'s


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hey Fertility Friend experts

This is my first proper month of using FF and I&#8217;m a little confused.

I&#8217;m on CD11 and FF had given me the 14th/15th/16th as forecasted most fertile days with forecasted ovulation being on 17th so that was what I was working towards.

As I entered this mornings temp it suddenly shaded the 9th/10th/11th/12th in green which according to the key shows actual fertile/best conception chances and so I imagine it will turn the 13th yellow to show actual ovulation is this right? I didn&#8217;t know that it would then change your dates and show an actual rather than predicted &#8211; I assume that this is because I have started temping and also I have paid for VIP membership?

I now have a traffic light which is on green so this is when I should be :sex: ??????

Sorry for all the questions but I want to make sure I&#8217;m understanding it correctly &#8211; it&#8217;s rather confusing at first :haha:

Also how can I share my chart on here? Do I just put a link to it?


----------



## pichi

ok girls - im kinda confused.

i thought that i had OV'd on thurs because i had EWCM then sat i had a rise in temp sat. took my temp this morn and ive gone down again :shrug: what?


----------



## shaerichelle

I would help you, but I am clueless! lol


----------



## Lisa2701

hi ladies,

I'm totally new to charting and i have hit a bump in the road and wondered if anyone could have a look at my chart and give me there opinion.

Basically, FF said i had ov'd on cd31, however as you will see in my chart i' e had a couple of dips since then. The first one i thought might have been an implantion dip, however when i entered my temp for today in, FF said it could no longer confidently predict ovulation and removed the cross/coverline from my chart. I'm at a complete loss:shrug:I was thnking today would be 10dpo and i would be able to test soon and now i have no idea if i ov'd or not:cry:.

Any advice would be good. 

Lisa x


----------



## pichi

you may find that your temp today is just and 'odd' temp. like FF says, you're not charting individual temps, you're trying to find a pattern so, maybe todays temp was just a one off lower temp?

(which i guess could be the same in my situation i guess)


----------



## Lisa2701

thanks pichi, your probably right. If tomorrow my temp is back up to normal again i might disregard todays temp so it doesn't throw out the rest of my cyle. thanks again x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Lisa - I would say you haven't ov'd yet hun. No significant / sustained temp rise as yet. Hopefully you see this over the next few days :)

Shazza - welcome and you should be bd'ing as I type this! haha Yes, when you have the green light on the traffic lights FF is indicating that you are most likely in your fertile phase. 

To put a link to your chart, go to your home page setup on FF :) 

nadira - sorry AF got you hun. Enjoy your break and we'll catch up with you soon x

Shambaby - yey for the cross hairs :) Fingers crossed for you

OH and I had a row last night, so BD went out the window - along with my patience! lol I swear if I didn't require his 'services' he'd have gone out of the window too! Luckily, no temp rise for me today so gonna get him to make it up to me tonight!! haha :haha:

Sorry to everyone I've missed and sorry for the quick post, got to walk the dogs!

Catch you later on xx


----------



## bernina

Just checking in after a weeks absence (darn work!). Looks like it's going to take me a while to read back through 40 pages of new posts!!!!!

First of all, congrats to minime!!!!! I am so so happy for you!! Sticky glue coming your way! Please try not too worry too much about the temp drops. I admit I am a total newbie when it comes to pregnancy temping and have no idea what ups and downs mean. Listen to Magic, she gives great advice and try to keep a PMA. I know easier said than done, I just don't want to see you worry yourself sick and miss out enjoying early pregnancy!!! :hugs: And also, I think your idea to stop temping is a good one. I believe Fish also did that.

Welcome to all of the newcomers to this thread! This really is a lovely group of gals who are so very helpful and supportive. 

Fairygirl, regarding the red raspberry leaf tea, yes there is much controversy out there surrounding what is the best time to take the tea. Some say you should avoid after ovulation and until late pregnancy, others say that it is fine throughout your cycle and pregnancy. So frustrating when there is so much conflicting information. After drinking it routinely throughout one cycle I decided to not drink any after ovulation this cycle. There is so much else going on with my body that I can't isolate the effects of the tea, but I'm just the type who likes to switch it up every so often :) Thank you so much for thinking of me! Also thanks for the nice concise list of all the chart links, that is VERY helpful!!

Mystic, fate does surely have a funny way about her, so while we didn't try super hard this month, we did get in at least 2 days of BD'ing that were around the time of ovulation. So we'll see!! 

Moochacha, thank you so much for the information on your hike, I have added that spot to my list of destinations I would like to get to one day.

Shaerichelle, so sorry to hear what you have been through. :hugs: coming your way for sure. And glad that you have found a new natural doctor, I hope that they are able to provide the information and testing that you need. 

Teeny Weeny, I'm sorry that the pains you've been having are causing you to worry. I'm sure you are anxiously awaiting your u/s this Thursday. Sending continued sticky glue your way and :hugs:

Foxy, glad you have the house back to yourselves, hope you made the most of your alone time :)

Swanny, I'm so sorry for your loss, :hugs: Please let me know how your acupuncture went. I have my first appointment Thursday with a tcm/acupuncture practitioner who specializes in fertility. I'm very excited (and a bit nervous, but I expect that's normal). My fertility doctor that is performing the uterine septum surgery said that my eggs were small and my lining was thin and suggested a round of clomid after the surgery, but I really would prefer to get my body back in shape the natural way, even if it takes a bit longer. 

Fifi, how are you feeling? Did the acupuncture help with your pain at all?

Pichi, the test pic you posted on 1/9 sure looks dark to me!!!

For all those in the 2ww sending positive vibes and sticky glue your way!!!

For those approaching the big O, sending lots of baby dust your way!!! Now stop reading and get BD'ing!!!

For all those AF got, here's to a fresh new cycle of trying!!!

A little update on me. FF says I ovulated cd 21, which means we didn't make best use of BD'ing but have 2 sessions that could have worked. I admit my heart wasn't fully into it this month as I was a bit worried about getting a BFP and having it end in MC due to the uterine septum. Surgery is scheduled in two and a half weeks and I also have my first ever acupuncture/TCM appointment this Thursday. I am VERY excited about that and glad they were able to get me in so quickly. I have no idea what this is going to cost me as it's not covered with insurance but at this point I will try anything. It was suggested I go on a round of clomid after surgery but I really feel I need to explore natural options before going that route. Don't get me wrong, if I have to I will try clomid, but I just really hope something else works. So I'm always very interested to hear of others experience with TCM/acupuncture. I found a clinic that specializes in fertility so hoping they can restore my mojo. I read the Infertility Cure by Randine Lewis and it really has opened my eyes to a whole other world of medicine. 

Also, I decided to switch my prenatal, I'm now using Rainbow Light Just Once Prenatal. It received good reviews from women and in online articles. I really don't think my previous prenatals with DHA caused any problems, but I just had this nagging feeling becasue I started taking the DHA ones right before my chemical and my cycles have not been normal since. So we'll see how this one goes.

Sending Baby Dust, Sticky Glue and Positive Vibes to all in our lovely (not so) little group!!!


----------



## pichi

foxyloxy28: at least you get makey up sex :happydance:

bernina: nice to see you back x


----------



## shaerichelle

bernina said:


> Shaerichelle, so sorry to hear what you have been through. :hugs: coming your way for sure. And glad that you have found a new natural doctor, I hope that they are able to provide the information and testing that you need.
> 
> A little update on me. FF says I ovulated cd 21, which means we didn't make best use of BD'ing but have 2 sessions that could have worked. I admit my heart wasn't fully into it this month as I was a bit worried about getting a BFP and having it end in MC due to the uterine septum. Surgery is scheduled in two and a half weeks and I also have my first ever acupuncture/TCM appointment this Thursday. I am VERY excited about that and glad they were able to get me in so quickly. I have no idea what this is going to cost me as it's not covered with insurance but at this point I will try anything. It was suggested I go on a round of clomid after surgery but I really feel I need to explore natural options before going that route. Don't get me wrong, if I have to I will try clomid, but I just really hope something else works. So I'm always very interested to hear of others experience with TCM/acupuncture. I found a clinic that specializes in fertility so hoping they can restore my mojo. I read the Infertility Cure by Randine Lewis and it really has opened my eyes to a whole other world of medicine.
> 
> Also, I decided to switch my prenatal, I'm now using Rainbow Light Just Once Prenatal. It received good reviews from women and in online articles. I really don't think my previous prenatals with DHA caused any problems, but I just had this nagging feeling becasue I started taking the DHA ones right before my chemical and my cycles have not been normal since. So we'll see how this one goes.
> 
> Sending Baby Dust, Sticky Glue and Positive Vibes to all in our lovely (not so) little group!!!

Thank you. :hugs: I am lucky to have a supportive hubby and a great doctor:)

Have you tried progesterone cream, USP? Sometimes if we have chemicals we could be having a short LP, which sometimes mean there is not enough preogesterone to help the baby grow through the LP. I read that last night and thought hmm maybe I have had some chemicals... It also helps ovulation:) (might be a good alternative to clomid).:flower:


----------



## bernina

shaerichelle said:


> Thank you. :hugs: I am lucky to have a supportive hubby and a great doctor:)
> 
> Have you tried progesterone cream, USP? Sometimes if we have chemicals we could be having a short LP, which sometimes mean there is not enough preogesterone to help the baby grow through the LP. I read that last night and thought hmm maybe I have had some chemicals... It also helps ovulation:) (might be a good alternative to clomid).:flower:

Hi!

I have not tried progesterone but have heard lots about it. I think that if the TCM/acupuncture don't work that I may try the progesterone before trying clomid. The only thing that makes me think I may need more than just additional progesterone is the fact that my eggs and lining looked thin on the u/s which could also be low estrogen or it's not being produced at the proper time. Low progesterone definitely could have been the cause of my chemical and it also may have played a factor in my mmc around 8 wks, although I'm more inclined to think that one had something to do with the uterine septum, perhaps the baby wasn't getting enough blood due to implanting in an unlucky spot.

Thanks for the information, I totally agree it would be a much more acceptable (to me) alternative to clomid. 

Have you ever looked into TCM and/or acupuncture?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Great to see you back bernina. Brilliant news that you have managed to get an early appointment with your TCM/acupunture - I hope this helps you :) I can understand not wanting to go on the clomid and I think looking at alternative options is a great idea. Sending you best wished for you upcoming surgery. Hopefully once that is successfully out of the way, your ttc journey will be a lot less bumpy (or atleast bumpy in the form of a baby bumpy!!) 

pichi - make up sex is normally a lot better than boring old ttc sex! :haha:


----------



## bernina

Thanks Foxy!! It's so much easier to get appointments with the non traditional doctors that insurance doesn't cover, they have a much smaller patient base I'm guessing! They actually had an opening on Wednesday but we have our first informational group meeting with an adoption agency in our area. We're still ttc of course but I like to keep our options open in case the surgery/acupuncture/potential clomid don't work! Since they don't have the meetings often and they're required to proceed with an application, I thought we shouldn't put it on hold. Worse thing that happens is we find out we didn't need that meeting after all :)

So do you think you ovulated today? I hope you see a nice spike in temps tomorrow to indicate ovulation today. If that's the case then you timed your BD'ing well!!!

Anything else new with you that I've missed? I did actually read the almost 40 pages of posts since I was last here, but I did have to skim through quite a bit to actually be able to get some work done today :) 

Baby Dust if you haven't yet ovulated and sticky glue and PMA if you're in the 2ww!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

bernina said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. :hugs: I am lucky to have a supportive hubby and a great doctor:)
> 
> Have you tried progesterone cream, USP? Sometimes if we have chemicals we could be having a short LP, which sometimes mean there is not enough preogesterone to help the baby grow through the LP. I read that last night and thought hmm maybe I have had some chemicals... It also helps ovulation:) (might be a good alternative to clomid).:flower:
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I have not tried progesterone but have heard lots about it. I think that if the TCM/acupuncture don't work that I may try the progesterone before trying clomid. The only thing that makes me think I may need more than just additional progesterone is the fact that my eggs and lining looked thin on the u/s which could also be low estrogen or it's not being produced at the proper time. Low progesterone definitely could have been the cause of my chemical and it also may have played a factor in my mmc around 8 wks, although I'm more inclined to think that one had something to do with the uterine septum, perhaps the baby wasn't getting enough blood due to implanting in an unlucky spot.
> 
> Thanks for the information, I totally agree it would be a much more acceptable (to me) alternative to clomid.
> 
> Have you ever looked into TCM and/or acupuncture?Click to expand...

I have not but I go to a naturopathic doc. He treats my fibro with the bowen therapy. I had my first treatment Jan 5:) It has helped me a lot. Its kinda like and accupressure thing:) I purchased this https://www.iherb.com/Country-Life-BioChem-Pregnenolone-30-mg-60-Veggie-Caps/1728?at=0 I am awaiting to see if I am pregnant before I try it.:). I will try it after this 2ww.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm guessing I've ovulated today and so hopefully will see a nice spike in the morning :) Fingers crossed.

Nothing new with me really - just plodding along lol

I think it's great you are keeping your options open and going to the adoption meeting. My auntie and uncle tried for 16 years to conceive and it was only after they started the process of applying to adopt that she finally fell pregnant! Here's hoping it's the same in your case. I do think adoption is an amazing thing though.

Thanks for the baby dust - I think I'm gonna need it this month, not much going on in the bding :( not sure what's up with OH, but he is having problems 'finishing' if I can put it that way (sorry a bit too much info there!). Hopefully it'll be back to normal next cycle. Just so frustrating that this happens right when we need it most!


----------



## shambaby

ooh, fairygirl, that temp rise is looking good. no wonder you can't focus - must be from all the :sex: !!!!!

thanks for the dust nadira. sorry af got you, relax, enjoy your break and come back ready for the next round :hugs:

smileyshazza this is definitely the time for :sex:!!! to put on a link to your chart you can either use the ticker and add it to your sig like any other ticker, or post a link from your homepage. not sure about ff changing from forecasted to actual - it didn't do that for me until after o was confirmed (3 days after temp shift) but i guess it's changed your fertile days because of cm or opk info

pichi - not sure what's going on with the drop in temp, but i had ewcm for quite a few days before o and by the time o day came it was actually reducing in amount (sorry tmi). are your temps accurate? could it have been affected by lack of sleep / cold room / anything? i'd suggest keep on with the bd'ing until you know

lisa - i'm no expert - only on my 1st month - but i'd say since you had positive opk's you should probably test anyway if af doesn't show. those temps are a little confusing, though, perhaps you haven't o'd yet after all. sorry i can't be more help :hugs:

foxy, hope you and oh 'made up' :winkwink:

bernina, hope all goes well with your surgery - unless, of course, you have to postpone for, say, 9 months!!!

nothing new to report with me, other than hubby is relieved to finally get a rest :rofl: he wasn't very impressed when i told him that if we had been succesful he could have a 9 month long rest, probably even longer lol!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Foxy, do you think OH issue is cause of the pressure..? I think some guys feel pressured. My hubby told me he felt that way lol. I made a pact not to tell him I even O'ed. Lol of course I told him this past time I think I was oing cause it had been forever! SO I throw some babydust your way!


----------



## shaerichelle

shambaby said:


> nothing new to report with me, other than hubby is relieved to finally get a rest :rofl: he wasn't very impressed when i told him that if we had been succesful he could have a 9 month long rest, probably even longer lol!!!



lol lol, some people want more sex during pregnancy.. I did lol:wacko:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Aw Nadira, I'm so sorry to hear af got you :hugs:. I wish you well with your fresh start!

Pichi you may not have ovulated yet keep :sex: until you see the sustained temp rise. 

Lisa I tend to agree with foxy, your chart doesn't indicate a clear rise to confirm ovulation even though you have a lot of clues that suggest it may have happened. That's not to say that you didn't ovulate, you may have and your temps are just off for one reason or another, but you should keep BDing until you see the sustained rise.

Bernina I'm so glad to see you back, you have created such a popular thread! Thanks so much for it! I'm glad that you haven't given up TTC but it may be a good thing that you took it easy this month. Adoption is truly admirable, any child that you bring in to your home and family would be extremely fortunate to have you as a mom. It's great that you're looking into it.

Foxy fx'd that you o'd so poor DH can have a break!

Fairy hope this is it for you too

Nice crosshairs shambaby!

Shazza ff tries its best to find your fertile days, but it's impossible to predict since everyone's cycles are different, and even every cycle is different for the same person (check out mine, I'm really confusing ff)! It may adjust on you especially in your first few cycles. You may even find it change your o date after it puts the crosshairs up. Don't worry too much about that, if it's giving you a green light you are likely fertile. Usually if you record EWCM, HSO CP, or +OPK it will turn green. Just keep :sex: until your temp is up for a few days. Good luck!

:dust: to all my girls!! :kiss:


----------



## moochacha

Hey laides, 

Wow this thread moves really fast now :D It's great to see. 

*mysticdeliria* Totally have to be positive! After everything a person can encounter in one life time I wouldn't waste a second of it being negative. I'm one of those people that are soooo positive it can make you sick lol but its good for my chosen career path lol. It's thanks to nursing and working 3 years as a palliative nurse that I truly started appreciating LIFE!

*bernina* - Its good to see you back I was only thinking about you yesterday and wondered how you were going. Its wonderful you went to the adoption meeting what was it like? Your chart is looking good even though you're really trying to get pregnant this month but its good to see that the ovulation line. I love stalking charts.

*foxyloxy28* - Cant wait to see your temps over the next few days. xXx Swim swim catch the egg. [-o&lt;

*nadira* - Sorry AF got you!! Enjoy your break. 

Wow heaps are on the 2ww!! 

*fairygirl* - That's a nice raise! :dust:

*shaerichelle* - I know at first i wanted more :-= when i was pregnant but omg after given birth (both times with Cody and our angel) the desire was more... Though I had to wait 6 weeks as I had a natural birth and needed some recovery... lol TMI..

The only thing to report with me is i'm in Melbourne and its HOT!!! We're having some really hot weather and I'm melting. Sooo glad its not around ovulation time because BD would totally be out of the question. DH and I are off to the movies to escape the heat. 

I finish up work in a week and a half so I can spend the year homeschooling our 8 year old, it's exciting but I hope I can do this. I'm getting a little nervous hoping I'm doing the right thing.

Take care ladies!!! :hugs:

P.S the days before ovulation i shall name limbo land lol :coffee::munch::howdy::gun::sleep:


----------



## fairygirl

And now my chart is a mystery. Like everything else in my life right now I have to wait and see. I'm such an emotional wreck. Promise to read and reply later. :dust:


----------



## pichi

ok my temp has just gone wayyyy down. maybe i havnt ovulated? i have been ill this past week so god only knows what's going on. This is just my 2nd real AF after coming off BC in November though so... i guess we have to guess hah!

how are all you lovely ladies today? x


----------



## foxyloxy28

pichi - I don't think you've ovulated yet hun. Lets see what those temps do over the next few days :)

shannon - yes, I think the pressure of sex on demand is probably not helping OH. I have tried not to make it obvious when I am due to ov, but I can't help it! lol Subtly isn't my strong point I guess.

I'm still waiting for that temp rise - today must be ov day - surely! lol CD19 has been ov day previously, so with any luck this cycle will be the same.

OH can have a well deserved rest during the 2ww :)

Hope everyone else is well. At work, so will try and catch up properly later xx


----------



## pichi

foxyloxy, just noticed we're both on CD19 :)


----------



## minime2009

Hi ladies hope you are all well and Bding for your lives :happydance:

I have still not given into temptation and temped again today - 2 days in a row!!

However, peeing on sticks is a different matter lol.

Have my docs appointment in the morning so fingers crossed.

Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

OH seems to be loving all the extra BDing (at the moment) not sure he'll be saying that in a few days!!!!

Thank you for the tip on how to put up my chart - lets see if this works

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/277a51


----------



## laura6914

morning all, i have started a thread but have not had any response so thought i would try here too. Just wondering if some kind sould could help me

I take my temps at 5:30am. they range from 36.3-36.1. well this morning my OH called me at 5:25 to say good morning. Whilst on the phone took my temp an it was 35.7. this is so much lower than what im used to seeing. I was only on the phone for a minute may be 2. I nodded off again and my alarm i had set for me to take my temp at 5:30 went off. I decided to take my temp again and it was then 36.2 what it normally shoud be.

I didnt get out of bed or stand up/sit up at any time. which temp should i use for my chart. 35.7 seems like a huge drop? Should i use the second temp of 36.2 that i got a few minutes later at the time i normally take it? Why would the 1st temp have been so low?

xxx


----------



## pichi

it could just be an odd temperature. i'd just stick with the first one you took (because this is what u woke up to and got) it was near enough your time in which you take your temp so it should be fine. it is normal to have a few 'odd' temps here and there ^__^


----------



## laura6914

thanks huny. I have added my temp. Chart looks like a right mess now. lol. I thouht it was going sooo well. Just ant believe it dropped so darastically. 

xxx


----------



## pichi

mines has done the exact same and i thought i had ovulated as well because my OPKs were getting darker - maybe my body wants to go for a round 2 because my OPK this morning around 10 was darkish:shrug:


----------



## laura6914

i never realised how complicated this BBT stuff actually is. 
I ahve had a look at your chart and cant make heads or tails of it. Thats just me nt having a clue what im looking for lol.

xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

laura6914 said:


> morning all, i have started a thread but have not had any response so thought i would try here too. Just wondering if some kind sould could help me
> 
> I take my temps at 5:30am. they range from 36.3-36.1. well this morning my OH called me at 5:25 to say good morning. Whilst on the phone took my temp an it was 35.7. this is so much lower than what im used to seeing. I was only on the phone for a minute may be 2. I nodded off again and my alarm i had set for me to take my temp at 5:30 went off. I decided to take my temp again and it was then 36.2 what it normally shoud be.
> 
> I didnt get out of bed or stand up/sit up at any time. which temp should i use for my chart. 35.7 seems like a huge drop? Should i use the second temp of 36.2 that i got a few minutes later at the time i normally take it? Why would the 1st temp have been so low?
> 
> xxx

Are you temping orally? If so talking on the phone would drop your temp slightly. If not then I have no idea! Sorry! But as Pichi said you are looking for a trend not individual temperatures.

As for me, still got AF, it's been weird again this month, as it was last month with chemical, really heavy for CD1 then eases off CD2 then comes back again CD3/4 heavyish and then down to spotting today, it's bizarre, usually I am heavy CD1-5 then light for another 2 days. I guess part of it might be the acupuncture or it's just another chemical. My temp has taken a while to drop fully but it seems to be there now. Just waiting for AF to leave the building then it's back to BD'ing!!!
Been to see GP today told him a little white lie, said I had a BFP last week, well I thought I did have a v faint one and I certainly felt pregnant, anyway he has agreed to do blood tests for oestrogen, progesterone, thyroid, liver and kidney function, if not more than that. Glad that he's doing that as it is going to be a long time until I see gynae (over 12 weeks wait).


----------



## shaerichelle

Gl Mini:)

Morning everyone else. Will read in a short bit after I get my son on the school bus. And while I am doing my college homework..needing a break:)

Temp is still high 98.1 highest yet!


----------



## shaerichelle

fifi-folle said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> morning all, i have started a thread but have not had any response so thought i would try here too. Just wondering if some kind sould could help me
> 
> I take my temps at 5:30am. they range from 36.3-36.1. well this morning my OH called me at 5:25 to say good morning. Whilst on the phone took my temp an it was 35.7. this is so much lower than what im used to seeing. I was only on the phone for a minute may be 2. I nodded off again and my alarm i had set for me to take my temp at 5:30 went off. I decided to take my temp again and it was then 36.2 what it normally shoud be.
> 
> I didnt get out of bed or stand up/sit up at any time. which temp should i use for my chart. 35.7 seems like a huge drop? Should i use the second temp of 36.2 that i got a few minutes later at the time i normally take it? Why would the 1st temp have been so low?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Are you temping orally? If so talking on the phone would drop your temp slightly. If not then I have no idea! Sorry! But as Pichi said you are looking for a trend not individual temperatures.
> 
> As for me, still got AF, it's been weird again this month, as it was last month with chemical, really heavy for CD1 then eases off CD2 then comes back again CD3/4 heavyish and then down to spotting today, it's bizarre, usually I am heavy CD1-5 then light for another 2 days. I guess part of it might be the acupuncture or it's just another chemical. My temp has taken a while to drop fully but it seems to be there now. Just waiting for AF to leave the building then it's back to BD'ing!!!
> Been to see GP today told him a little white lie, said I had a BFP last week, well I thought I did have a v faint one and I certainly felt pregnant, anyway he has agreed to do blood tests for oestrogen, progesterone, thyroid, liver and kidney function, if not more than that. Glad that he's doing that as it is going to be a long time until I see gynae (over 12 weeks wait).Click to expand...

Sometimes unfortunately we have to lie to get testing done.:growlmad: You should have CD3 bloodwork done.. Its to see if all your hormones are working correctly and at the right levels. Thats my next step ..Well if she ever comes..lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

laura - Just a thought, but I notice you recorded fertile CM, so the temp drop could be indicating ov is just around the corner. Get bding girl!! :)

I have had a similar drop this month - I haven't seen that before on my chart, but temps do tend to dip before ov is due.

pichi - yeah, cycle buddy :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

I too told a little white lie at my GP's back in October. Told them we'd been actively trying for 16 months (NTNP in reality) and trying for a couple of months. Had CD21 blood tests done all ok according the Gp's receptionist. 

Still, GP's are reluctant to refer you for further tests unless there is something obviously wrong - I was told 2 years (as I'm still under 30), so technically by the time I'm close to what the GP think is 2 years, it'll be about 1 year :) 

Like I said to my GP, if there is something wrong with me (or OH) and we have to wait 2 years, Ill be over 30 and then who knows how long things could take after that - I'm trying for a baby now as I want one now lol not a few years down the line!
:dohh:


----------



## fifi-folle

yeah I thought it should be cd3 but doc said to get the first lot done when I have stopped bleeding, didn't like to contradict him! I am expecting to have high oestrogen (goes hand in hand with endo) and low progesterone (which would explain why I can't sustain an embryo). Also a chance I have an underactive thyroid. But there is a chance they'll all come back clear, in which case I'll just need to wait to see gynae in fertility clinic.


----------



## fifi-folle

foxy it was more of a half truth in your case! I am lucky in a way that we are seeing FS sooner because of my severe endo, I am now 30, we've only been trying 5 months but my insides are a mess and we will probably need IVF in the end, but I'd prefer to get a natural BFP (with minimal help) than go through all the injections and procedures. So hoping some progesterone tablets/suppositaries is all it needs!


----------



## shaerichelle

Fifi, How long is your luteal phase?

Can you ladies tell me what a triphasic chart is?


----------



## moochacha

A triphasic chart is a myth.. haha joking. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic-chart.html

Take a look at my last cycle it was a triphasic chart


----------



## moochacha

Oops double post!


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> A triphasic chart is a myth.. haha joking.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic-chart.html
> 
> Take a look at my last cycle it was a triphasic chart

ahh that makes sense after looking at your chart:)

ty...:flower:

some things are a myth lol


----------



## fifi-folle

shaerichelle said:


> Fifi, How long is your luteal phase?
> 
> Can you ladies tell me what a triphasic chart is?

As far as I know it is 13 days, or at least it was before chemicals in Nov and Dec cycles, I've pretty much decided that last month was a chemical.

Triphasic is when your temp goes up another jump, it can indicate pregnancy, or not in some cases.


----------



## shaerichelle

fifi-folle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Fifi, How long is your luteal phase?
> 
> Can you ladies tell me what a triphasic chart is?
> 
> As far as I know it is 13 days, or at least it was before chemicals in Nov and Dec cycles, I've pretty much decided that last month was a chemical.
> 
> Triphasic is when your temp goes up another jump, it can indicate pregnancy, or not in some cases.Click to expand...

I think I had a chemical in Sept. I had symptoms badly. Your lueal phase should be long enough.

I found this: After ovulation your temperatures should stay above the coverline for at least twelve days. If your temperatures fall below your coverline this may be an indication of a short luteal phase or a luteal phase defect.

Another thing many charting women look for is signs of pregnancy. If your temperature remains high for eighteen days after ovulation, this could be an indication of pregnancy. You may also see a third rise in temperature occuring about seven to ten days after ovulaton. This is called a triphasic chart. Sometimes this can be a seen with pregnancy but it is not a definite sign. Women can have triphasic charts and not be pregnant.
https://www.justmommies.com/articles/bbt-charting.shtml

I found something that said that if you lp isnt long enough your progestrone is low.. I dont know where it is.. I am still:sleep: lol


----------



## fifi-folle

Oh yeah, I remember hearing that as a reason for short LP, hmm, maybe it's not progesterone, oh well I'll find out by the end of this month what my hormone levels are. 
Sorry you had chemical, I don't know how but somehow this month's hasn't bothered me as much, well that's what I'm saying just now, was a different story on Friday when AF arrived!


----------



## pichi

i'm hoping i don't end up with a Luteal phase defect. my last LP was 12 so fingers crossed it stays that way.

just a guessing game till i get into a nice normal routine again after the BCP


----------



## shaerichelle

fifi-folle said:


> Oh yeah, I remember hearing that as a reason for short LP, hmm, maybe it's not progesterone, oh well I'll find out by the end of this month what my hormone levels are.
> Sorry you had chemical, I don't know how but somehow this month's hasn't bothered me as much, well that's what I'm saying just now, was a different story on Friday when AF arrived!


I feel different this month, even if Af arrives I will be doing:happydance: because at least I know my body is being normal. This is the 5th month ttc but I have only had AF twice! Cant wait to find out your levels.


----------



## shaerichelle

pichi said:


> i'm hoping i don't end up with a Luteal phase defect. my last LP was 12 so fingers crossed it stays that way.
> 
> just a guessing game till i get into a nice normal routine again after the BCP

 I think you are fine:)

How log were you on bcp? I was on and off for a few years until I realize they werent good for me. Of course I was in my early 20s!


----------



## fairygirl

*Shannon* and *Mystic* another nice rise.
*Laura* use the first temp.
*Foxy* & *Pichi* Yay for CD19? :)
*Fifi* & *Moochacha* I hope you ladies are feeling OK?
*Bernina* & *Shambaby* FX'd!

*Shazza* I've not seen a chart like yours before. I hope to see a temp rise in the next couple of days. Were there any reasons for the spikes?

I hope I'm in for a rise tomorrow as even if I discard the low on Sunday due to drinking the night before and the high on Monday after a night of tossing and turning, I still have a dip today and my cp is green :p . Come on O!!!!!!!


----------



## pichi

shaerichelle said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> i'm hoping i don't end up with a Luteal phase defect. my last LP was 12 so fingers crossed it stays that way.
> 
> just a guessing game till i get into a nice normal routine again after the BCP
> 
> I think you are fine:)
> 
> How log were you on bcp? I was on and off for a few years until I realize they werent good for me. Of course I was in my early 20s!Click to expand...

i went on it when i was erm.. 17 and i've just turned 23. came off it November so this technically is my 2nd "real" period just :thumbup:

i think i just get worried i might have PCOS or something like that. i worry far too much sometimes!


----------



## foxyloxy28

I wouldn't worry about your LP if it's between 10 - 16 days, I believe that is classed as 'normal' and perfectly ok to sustain a healthy pregnancy :) 

I'm feeling a bit restless today - probably cause I'm hoping to see a rise tomorrow. I'll be peeved if it doesn't materialise! haha

Fancy a ticker change too :)

Hope you ladies are all good tonight.


----------



## shaerichelle

pichi said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pichi said:
> 
> 
> i'm hoping i don't end up with a Luteal phase defect. my last LP was 12 so fingers crossed it stays that way.
> 
> just a guessing game till i get into a nice normal routine again after the BCP
> 
> I think you are fine:)
> 
> How log were you on bcp? I was on and off for a few years until I realize they werent good for me. Of course I was in my early 20s!Click to expand...
> 
> i went on it when i was erm.. 17 and i've just turned 23. came off it November so this technically is my 2nd "real" period just :thumbup:
> 
> i think i just get worried i might have PCOS or something like that. i worry far too much sometimes!Click to expand...

Yup. Probably this cycle or next your body would be done:) Its a long road I know. I still havent had a period since the plan b techinically just a long cycle!:cry: Stupid things. I doubt you have PCOS. Just your body adjusting..


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you fairy! I thought so too:)


----------



## mysticdeliria

Laura-don't worry about erratic temps right now. I don't know your cycle, but it seems pretty early for o. It's the ones around o that really count. Even if o is soon and this temp doesn't fit, ff will be able to deal with an odd one here and there.

Pichi-I don't think you ovulated either. Your last cycle you ovulated at CD26. CD22 would also be believable but it's hard to say without the earlier temps. Any earlier than that and you would have more than a 16 day LP. I would say you still have a few days to go if your last chart is correct...though BCP withdrawl could still be messing things up. Hope it happens soon! 

Fairy-It looks like you are getting more fertile, I'm sure O will be any day now!

Foxy and Fifi-Good for you! You really have to advocate for yourself because it doesn't seem like there is much help out there TTC if you don't. Foxy, I think I will try your trick if there's no luck by summer. But honestly, we've only been NTNP since about July, and we only gave it a real, real try last month. 

Hope all is well girls!!


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Fifi, How long is your luteal phase?
> 
> Can you ladies tell me what a triphasic chart is?
> 
> As far as I know it is 13 days, or at least it was before chemicals in Nov and Dec cycles, I've pretty much decided that last month was a chemical.
> 
> Triphasic is when your temp goes up another jump, it can indicate pregnancy, or not in some cases.Click to expand...
> 
> I think I had a chemical in Sept. I had symptoms badly. Your lueal phase should be long enough.Click to expand...

I think I had a chemical my last cycle because I got a really light bfp on a internet cheapie the morning I got af and my temp was still really high. But I'm not going to think about it to much.

I wasn't going to take the word of my internet cheapie and I was going to wait a few more days and test again but af got me, i was glad that I didn't tell DH about my test or show him before I got af.

:sleep: back to bed for me.. zz Hope everyone else is doing well xox


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> I think I had a chemical my last cycle because I got a really light bfp on a internet cheapie the morning I got af and my temp was still really high. But I'm not going to think about it to much.
> 
> I wasn't going to take the word of my internet cheapie and I was going to wait a few more days and test again but af got me, i was glad that I didn't tell DH about my test or show him before I got af.
> 
> :sleep: back to bed for me.. zz Hope everyone else is doing well xox

What internet cheapie did you use? I got a postive on one that evaped within 4 minutes. I showed Dh and then it went away and I showed him again. We were a little shocked.

:sleep: for me too.


----------



## moochacha

https://www.pregnancy-tests.com.au/pregnancy-tests.html?gclid=CJPI6YnZoJ8CFcQvpAodRV_sIQ

My SIL gave them to me since shes now expecting baby number one! Which is awesome because shes 38 and has had a bit of trouble conceiving. She doesn't know that we're TTC I guess she just figured she could palm them off to me. She got them in bulk, i have HEAPS of them. Personally I think they're crap. 

The line didn't go away it was just really faint but meh I got af the that afternoon anyway. My thought of using the internet cheapie was "if i get a second line on this then i can buy a frer".


----------



## fifi-folle

Sorry to hear that Moochacha. Hopefully you won't need to use the stash of HPTs, this cycle will be your cycle! PMA seems to have appeared for me! Personally having the chemicals has reassured me that we CAN get pregnant, we can make an embyo at least!!!

Bit bizarre temps this month, they haven't really dropped, ok two were taken a bit late, but they were after 3 hours sleep so I think they still count.


----------



## pichi

woo - temps seem to be going into the normal range again :happydance: lets see if it goes up once again.

@*Moochacha* - the tests may be crap but at least they will fuel your POAS obsession if one arises :haha:

@*foxyloxy28* - your temps are looking on the up :thumbup:

@*mysticdeliria* - i hope things settle soon, silly BCP :dohh:


----------



## moochacha

pichi said:


> woo - temps seem to be going into the normal range again :happydance: lets see if it goes up once again.
> 
> @*Moochacha* - the tests may be crap but at least they will fuel your POAS obsession if one arises :haha:

That's why I totally used them!!! Haha


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Ladies

fifi - I think I'd feel the same about a chemical, if I were to have one. Never even had a wiff of a line, so I guess that would be some reassurance that something is working! 

I'm feeling a little low today - not really sure why. Very tired today. My temps are pretty low in general this month and so quite different from my previous couple of months. Not sure whether to read anything into this or not. Any thoughts ladies?

Hoping to see a rise tomorrow and get some crosshairs :)

Will catch up later on after work - it's snowing here again today, with any luck I'll be able to leave work a little early so I can get home!


----------



## mysticdeliria

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> fifi - I think I'd feel the same about a chemical, if I were to have one. Never even had a wiff of a line, so I guess that would be some reassurance that something is working!
> 
> I'm feeling a little low today - not really sure why. Very tired today. My temps are pretty low in general this month and so quite different from my previous couple of months. Not sure whether to read anything into this or not. Any thoughts ladies?
> 
> Hoping to see a rise tomorrow and get some crosshairs :)
> 
> Will catch up later on after work - it's snowing here again today, with any luck I'll be able to leave work a little early so I can get home!

Foxy, I wouldn't worry about the lower temperatures or your mood. This is generally the time of year when people feel their lowest (in the northern hemisphere anyway, I know you aussies are having a grand old time!) My temps were also lower this month, and my coverline has also gotten progressively lower, it might just have to do with it being colder now than it was before. :hugs: I have my fx'd that o has happened and we are just waiting for the temp shift.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Mystic. You're chart is looking good :)

I need a temp over 97.60 tomorrow, to get my cross hairs on CD18! We shall see. 

I think you're right about this time of year too.


----------



## shaerichelle

Moochacha. Yah I dont like internet cheapies either. and will never use them again! After the false positive. Ugh. I actually dont even have the urge to poas anymore. I will just have the urge to pee on ovulation test strips lol. What happens if you pee on one of those and you are pregnant?


----------



## fifi-folle

Woo hoo form finally came from fertility dept at hospital!!! Filled it in and actually drove up to the hospital to deliver it! I was told there was a 12 week wait from when they receive the form, so 12 weeks from today!!! It said to get bloods done before appt - all of which I arranged yesterday! Poor DH has to give 2 samples a month apart, feel sorry for him, we know that it's me that has the problem but he still has to be checked.


----------



## shaerichelle

Fifi congrats. Finally! :)


----------



## mysticdeliria

Thanks Foxy. I'm trying to be optimistic, but it's not working so much. I've been spotting since Saturday, and my temp dipped today. Last cycle it did exactly the same thing, spike on 10DPO and started falling on 11DPO. On top of that, I'm still not sure about my ovulation day, although I can no longer change some of my uncertain temps to get FF to say suggest CD21. I'm supposed to test tomorrow, but i won't til the weekend (if I can get there) because of the spotting and uncertain O day. **sigh**, still waiting...:sulk:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Moochacha, I was wondering if you might have had a chemical....your chart was just so good. If you did have one, it can be good news because the cycle following a chemical is supposed to be an extra-fertile one. Hope you get a BFP next month (not just a small skinny one, like the IC gave you :winkwink:)

Fifi-glad to hear the ball's rolling with the fertility appointments. Hopefully you will get some much needed answers.


----------



## foxyloxy28

mystic - I see what you mean about the similarity between this cycle and last. Although, I do still think that there is a chance you ov'd on CD21 and if you did, then your spotting could be something else! I have everything crossed for you :) keep your chin up hun.

Quick change of subject....... What's the weather like over in Ontario? Bloody cold I imagine! I have family out in Canada - uncle in the Toronto area and my cousin somewhere else (I can't quite remember where, but I think it's a town called Brandon??).


----------



## shambaby

omg, how slowly can 2 weeks possibly go?!? i've already started prodding my boobs to see if they are tender. (they are not, by the way, but probably will be if i keep this up!!!)


----------



## shaerichelle

shambaby...my nipples are killing me, had a small lower backache today.. been extremley tired the past two days at this time, had some pain down above the pubic bone today not totally that much though but enough lol. DH cant even touch my boobs. :happydance: lol 

I agree about the two weeks and I found out 6 dpo that I was in the 2 weeks :haha:


----------



## linny80

new to this....been trying 13 months. Praying that this is my month 3 days late.
BABY DUST to all.


----------



## shaerichelle

linny80 said:


> new to this....been trying 13 months. Praying that this is my month 3 days late.
> BABY DUST to all.

Have you started temping and using fertility friend?


----------



## shambaby

fx'd for you, shaerichelle, when are you planning to test?

:dust: right back at you linny80


----------



## shaerichelle

Saturday and if negative or no af again the 23. If there is a faint line I'll probably become a poas addict lol.


----------



## shambaby

shaerichelle said:


> Saturday and if negative or no af again the 23. If there is a faint line I'll probably become a poas addict lol.

good luck for saturday. i am planning to test on the 23rd. seems like an age away


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes it does! That would be a good date for me. Hubby and I met Jan 23rd last yr. I chuckle, but knew he was the one. 

Just read your journal...FF suggests 18dpo for me too! I cant wait til then:wacko: lol I will probably test again next week shhh my hubby doesnt need to know:haha: 

You are the same age as me:thumbup: your hubby and my hubby are a year different in age ..mine is 36. lol his oldest will be 13 this year.:wacko::saywhat:

Thank you for the luck:dust: to you:)


----------



## moochacha

Oh how exciting for you ladies testing I really hope this is your month! :hugs: Can't wait to see the results good luck!


----------



## pichi

good luck for everyone this month. :dust:

my temps dropped again slightly today - i guess i am going to have long cycles after BCP and not 28 days... saying that, before i went on the pill i wasn't really sure how long i was anyways!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Foxy-Hurray :wohoo: !!!!!!!!!!!!! You ovulated! I really hope you get a sticky bean from it! To answer your question, Canada is certainly not the warmest place to be in winter. We actually had a pretty nice one in Southern Ontario before the new year. Since then it has been wicked cold :cold:, windchills of -20 C and the like. Snow hasn't been too bad this year either, but last year we were buried up to our eyeballs for most of the winter! Besides the west cost, southern ontario is probably the warmest place to be in Canada. Feel bad for your cuz out on Brandon, if that's Brandon Manitoba it is FRIGID there most of the year!

Fairy-temp rise looks good, you may have o'd yesterday, let's see what happens over the next few days.

Pichi-don't worry too much about having long cycles. I've hardly seen anyone on here with a perfect 28 day cycle. As long as it's under 35 days it's considered normal length. The first few months charting are such an eye-opener, I love the additional information that I have about my body now. Hopefully you will o soon, keep :sex:!

Shannon, Shambaby, Bernina, Magic, and anyone else in the 2ww. I hope the agony is worth it and you all get your BFPs!


----------



## fairygirl

I think the temp rise takes me to coverline of 'normal' slightly fluey temps- another sore throat/ cold today. More fertile cm than I have seem all cycle this morning so O in next few days I hope. Unless this temp rise is it. :dust: to all


----------



## shaerichelle

Morning everyone. 
Pichi, my cycle was loonnng this month!

Moochacha & Mystic thank you. My nipples seriously feel like will fall off anytime. Cramps and pains down there last night. And now achey breasts. My hubby keeps asking me what my temps are every morning. lol He looks at my chart too. He is so funny.


----------



## shaerichelle

Where is Mini?


----------



## shaerichelle

So I decided to try out my ovulation test strips cause I know I ovulated 10 days ago. They showed a positive (twice) what does that mean?


----------



## pichi

mysticdeliria said:


> Foxy-Hurray :wohoo: !!!!!!!!!!!!! You ovulated! I really hope you get a sticky bean from it! To answer your question, Canada is certainly not the warmest place to be in winter. We actually had a pretty nice one in Southern Ontario before the new year. Since then it has been wicked cold :cold:, windchills of -20 C and the like. Snow hasn't been too bad this year either, but last year we were buried up to our eyeballs for most of the winter! Besides the west cost, southern ontario is probably the warmest place to be in Canada. Feel bad for your cuz out on Brandon, if that's Brandon Manitoba it is FRIGID there most of the year!
> 
> Fairy-temp rise looks good, you may have o'd yesterday, let's see what happens over the next few days.
> 
> Pichi-don't worry too much about having long cycles. I've hardly seen anyone on here with a perfect 28 day cycle. As long as it's under 35 days it's considered normal length. The first few months charting are such an eye-opener, I love the additional information that I have about my body now. Hopefully you will o soon, keep :sex:!
> 
> Shannon, Shambaby, Bernina, Magic, and anyone else in the 2ww. I hope the agony is worth it and you all get your BFPs!

my cycle last month was 38 :wacko: im sure it'll start to sort itself out soon enough :dohh:

i've always wanted to visit Canada :) not quite sure why but i do. heh.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Blimey, I can't remember the last time this thread wasn't near the top of the threads! BUMP! lol

Thanks mystic - pleased to finally see some crosshairs! I was starting to worry for a bit there!

How is everyone else doing?

Any symptoms / updates etc?

:)


----------



## shambaby

shaerichelle said:


> My hubby keeps asking me what my temps are every morning. lol He looks at my chart too. He is so funny.

lol, my hubby does the same thing. i think he's starting to understand it all, too!


----------



## kelly2903

hey girls once i get a new cycle i will learning to chart i think so this thread will be a big help to me i have previously had a 28 day cycle so need to start learning when i will ov from the info i have from lovely ladies on here should be around day 14... can i ask is this from the 1st day of my started period or the 1st day after my period???


----------



## shambaby

it's from the first day of your period which is cd1. the 14 days is only a guide, though, it depends on your luteal phase length which is usually about 12-16 days, but could be even longer or shorter. if you're thinking of starting to chart i would suggest reading up on it first, so it makes sense before you start - fertility friend has lessons and tutorials which you might find helpful. plus i found looking at other people's charts helped me.

good luck, and i hope you don't need to start on the chart!

:dust:


----------



## moochacha

kelly2903 said:


> hey girls once i get a new cycle i will learning to chart i think so this thread will be a big help to me i have previously had a 28 day cycle so need to start learning when i will ov from the info i have from lovely ladies on here should be around day 14... can i ask is this from the 1st day of my started period or the 1st day after my period???

Welcome Kelly!!

Look forward to stalking your chart! :dust:


----------



## pichi

good morning ladies. Still no OV for me ¬___¬ grr it's taking its sweet time! i am guessing my cycle wants to stay long *sigh*


----------



## moochacha

pichi said:


> good morning ladies. Still no OV for me ¬___¬ grr it's taking its sweet time! i am guessing my cycle wants to stay long *sigh*

Ahhh!! How frustrating for you!! :hugs: it will show up soon :flower:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Welcome Kelly, let us know if you have any questions as you get started charting.

Shannon-Those are great signs!! I think it would be so awesome if you ended this cycle from hell with a BFP. I'm sending you sticky thoughts.

Pichi-so sorry that ovulation is not co-operating. I'm sure it will happen in the next couple of days, just keep :sex:

Shambaby, Bernina, Magic and Foxy, temps are looking good!

As for me, temp dipped a bit today. If o actually did happen on CD18 like FF says, then I am thrilled to have made it to a 13 day LP :happydance:!! What a victory for the B vitamins considering 2 cycles ago I thought I had only an 8 day LP. I'm not much of a symptom spotter, but I don't really have any...just tender bbs and cramps which really could mean anything at this point because I always have those after ovulation. FF is also saying my chart is triphasic on CD 27, but I don't know whether I should put any stock in that since I'm not sure about O and after poor moochacha's adventures last cycle (I'm still so pissed about that BTW moochacha...unfair!:growlmad:) If O actually happened on CD 21, then I am only 10 DPO, but on the plus side the spotting has stopped and so hopefully AF will hold off until Sunday so I can test. Come on Sunday!!!

:dust: to all you girls wherever you are in your cycle! I'm hoping for loads more BFPs this january !! :dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Wey hey mystic - so glad the b vits are working for you. Also great to see the spotting has stopped. I have everything crossed for you and hopefully on Sunday you'll get a nice surpise! :) You're still well above the coverline, so everything is looking good.

Welcome kelly - I'm sure you'll find the lovely ladies here very helpful. I know they have been brilliant keeping me on track.

How is everyone else doing?

Minime & fish&chips - hope you are both well, drop in and give us an update soon :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya,
I love how you keep up with the thread, foxy. It's nice to see that, cuz so many threads get lost in forums.

Anyways, I'm 9 DPO and pretty much feeling like I'm out for the month..not sure why, just that feeling. We will see though!


----------



## shaerichelle

mysticdeliria said:


> Shannon-Those are great signs!! I think it would be so awesome if you ended this cycle from hell with a BFP. I'm sending you sticky thoughts.

Me too. had two pos OPK yesterday that were dark.. Took a FRER today negative:cry: with the same unrine took an opk very light then with different urine took an OPK and it was dark. Sigh I dont know what to think. FRER dont work for me. Didnt with my son.:growlmad:

Foxy Mini is really tired after work lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

Mystic that is awesome on the LP! Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## pichi

*mysticdeliria* good to hear about the LP :) 

*shaerichelle* why not try another brand when AF is due like a digi?

*PeaceLoveBaby* you're not out till the witch comes remember

:dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

Pichi, Af is due tuesday. I just found this site. https://www.peeonastick.com and I think FRER arent good for me and I am going to get some blue dye tests! Look at the HPT showdown.


----------



## pichi

oh yeah. the blue tests seem to show up more! although i am sure i read that blue dye tests arn't as good? :wacko: so confusing! good luck either way xx

:dust: :dust: :dust:

i have a digi sitting in my bathroom for when the time comes but seeing as though my silly body doesnt want to co-operate with me and is taking an ages to OV then i have to be patient. 

hope all is sorted out downstairs wise soon heh :blush:


----------



## shaerichelle

pichi said:


> oh yeah. the blue tests seem to show up more! although i am sure i read that blue dye tests arn't as good? :wacko: so confusing! good luck either way xx
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> i have a digi sitting in my bathroom for when the time comes but seeing as though my silly body doesnt want to co-operate with me and is taking an ages to OV then i have to be patient.
> 
> hope all is sorted out downstairs wise soon heh :blush:

Thanks for the dust. lol I wont buy a digi until I get a regular positive. I know I will want to use it.

I thought why not give them a try.

My body is being awful frustrating too. I know what you mean...


----------



## shaerichelle

Does anyone know what white dots mean on your chart.?


----------



## pichi

shaerichelle said:


> Does anyone know what white dots mean on your chart.?

If something in the data indicates that the temperature may be slightly inaccurate (either by events selected in the Special data area or by a time difference larger than normal), the temperature is plotted using a circle instead of a dot. Please note that these points do not need to be discarded. The circle will just indicate to the reader areas on the chart where the data may be less accurate. 
_
Taken from FF site_

hope that helps you :) 

on the up side i THINK i just got a + or near + OPK test. weeee!:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

It would if It told me what it was refering to. is the opk dark or light. I read this am the opk has to be as dark as the test control line.


----------



## pichi

your chart looks very promising! i think the hollow dots just mean that your temperature or CM doesn't match to what FF has predicted? not 100% sure on that but i have had a few hollow dots because i stated i temped at a different time


----------



## fairygirl

Hollow dots are not at normal time I think.
I will visit charts as soon as I can. xx

The last 24 hours have felt very much like O for me. I wonder what FF will make of it by the beginning of next week. I'm really excited!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks pichi.

fairy I dont record the times.. I tried manipulating the chart to change and nothing lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi ladies.

Mystic.. your chart is looking very exciting! FX the witch stays away!

Foxy.. your temps are looking much higher than they usually are at this point in your cycle. FX that is a good sign!

Keeping my beady eye on all your charts! I can't wait for the next BFP!! 

Love and dust to you all xxx


----------



## fairygirl

*Bernina* and *Shambaby *Halfway through the 2ww!
*Pichi* I hope you O soon, can't see it on your chart at the minute. 
*Foxy* Nice rise, yay for O!
*Shannon* 11dpo how exciting. Everything crossed for you. Also I read back and saw I had ignored your question on an underlying cause for my fibro, nope they've not looked since I had a heart murmur checked, rhemutologist counted out arthritis and tested negative for lupus and whatever else. I have read about adrenal failure, wouldn't know where to start with it.
*Mystic* Your chart looks good!

Hope everyone is ok :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

fairygirl said:


> *Bernina* and *Shambaby *Halfway through the 2ww!
> *Pichi* I hope you O soon, can't see it on your chart at the minute.
> *Foxy* Nice rise, yay for O!
> *Shannon* 11dpo how exciting. Everything crossed for you. Also I read back and saw I had ignored your question on an underlying cause for my fibro, nope they've not looked since I had a heart murmur checked, rhemutologist counted out arthritis and tested negative for lupus and whatever else. I have read about adrenal failure, wouldn't know where to start with it.
> *Mystic* Your chart looks good!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok :dust:

Mine is actually from my reg doc. The natruopathic one he is the one that told me about it. You should read about it..


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey fish&chips - nice to see you back here :) Hope all is well with your little bean. I notice you have scan dates. Best wishes for those.

My temps do appear to be different this month......maybe, just maybe that's a good sign!! I don't feel like I have any symptoms....been really tired this last week, but that could just be down to having time off over the new year and my body slowing down to get used to it! Who knows. I'm not really a symptom spotter.....but I will let you all know if I notice anything different / substantial :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Foxy- Your chart is pretty:)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks hun - off to bed now.....hoping tomorrow's temp is a nice one :)

Night all xxx


----------



## Danzer

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum and pretty new to the whole "active" TTC thing. I've been doing the temp thing this month (on CD 16 now) and it has started to rise a bit in the last few days, but I've done three OPKs all neg. Hoping I will still O in the next few days b/c my cycles have been 30-32 days.

I have lots of reading to do to catch up on this thread but wanted to say HI everyone and I hope to get to know you all! :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Danzer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and pretty new to the whole "active" TTC thing. I've been doing the temp thing this month (on CD 16 now) and it has started to rise a bit in the last few days, but I've done three OPKs all neg. Hoping I will still O in the next few days b/c my cycles have been 30-32 days.
> 
> I have lots of reading to do to catch up on this thread but wanted to say HI everyone and I hope to get to know you all! :)

We love to stalk charts... Are you using fertility friend?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome Danzer

Do you have a link to your chart? As shannon said, we definitely love to chart charts :)

How is everyone else doing?

My temp is sky high this morning - not quite sure what is going on there! Woke up at 02:00 (about 2 hours sleep) couldn't resist checking it and it was 97.75 but then after a few more hours sleep, I took it at 08:00 (about 45 mins later than normal) and it had rocketed to 98.34!!

Think my insides are on fire! haha


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blimen hec Foxy! That's one high temperature. How are you feeling? x


----------



## Angelblue

Hi girls

I am still fairly new to charting, this is my 2nd cycle doing it on FF, it would be great to get some people to stalk my chart and let me know if its looking normal! My Dec one was a bit erratic!

Link in signature for FF


----------



## fairygirl

*Foxy* I'm intrigued as to why your coverline is so low. What a high temp this am!

Welcome to the newbies. Chart links please :p

I got my rise this morning! Yay! I also went back and changed my cp details as over the past two days it has been really soft so changed the other soft ones to medium. I also have hollow dots in different places not associated to time. Maybe it's the ones FF is going to use to calculate?


----------



## fairygirl

Angelblue said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I am still fairly new to charting, this is my 2nd cycle doing it on FF, it would be great to get some people to stalk my chart and let me know if its looking normal! My Dec one was a bit erratic!
> 
> Link in signature for FF

Hey hun, your chart looks quite well behaved at the moment. Mine looked like that til it started to look like a heart monitor :p


----------



## laura6914

hey all i havent been on here in a week or so im in desperate need for some advice. 

Could someone please have a look at my chart. I normally OV CD11-13 and so far all my OPKs are as white as a ghost. I missed my temp 2 days ago and i have no idea if my temp this moring indicates OV yesterday. Would sone kind soul please have a look for me. 

The OV tests i have been using are a different brand to what i normally use and i think they may be dud ICs. 

xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey Fish&Chips - It is a bit of a freak temperature! Not sure what is going on there! lol NOt really feeling anything! Bit of a headache / light headed sort of feeligng. Been pretty tired over the last few days - but this is probably just due to work. Nothing much else to report!

Welcome Angel :)

Will catch up on all charts later on xx


----------



## laura6914

hey foxy how you doing hun? Would you be so kind as to have a little look at my last post for me? Also how much does your temp rise after ov?

help would be very much appreciated. 


xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

It's hard to know Laura as there isn't another cycle to compare it to but if you normally ov early like you said then you could have ov-ed yesterday. Do opks usually work for you as they never did for me so I always got a negative?


----------



## laura6914

yeah they always work. im using a different brand this month that i havent used before and i think they may be a dud batch. i tested this morning and its darker than it has been the past 2 days but no where near positive. thanks for your reply hun. Just so confused with all this tempin. 

xxx


----------



## Mumtotwoboys

can i join please? would love some opinions (good or bad!!) on my chart. i'm fairly new to temping too. 

good luck to everyone xx


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hey Fish!! So glad to see you still coming to see us! Yay for the scans, good luck with those this coming week, let us know how they go!

Foxy, wow, I don't even know what to say...your temp is crazy high! Hopefully that's a good thing, but with your temps way above the coverline like that it definitely can't be a bad thing! Oh FX'd for you, hope this week flies!

Fairy, glad to see that your temp is rising. Things are looking good, get ready for the 2ww.

Laura, I had a look at your chart. I think you missed some really crucial temps. My guess is that you ovulated when you think you did CD11, give FF a couple of days to pick it up and cope with the missing data. Keep BDing just in case.


----------



## mysticdeliria

As for me, yesterday was a little crazy symptom-wise. I know I said that I had tender bbs and cramps, but yesterday I noticed some differences from what I'm used to. 

My bbs feel like they are being prodded from the inside (that's the best way I can describe it) not the usual ache and the pain is really intense in my nipples as opposed to it being only in my breast.

My cramps feel like period cramps, but worse. I usually only get cramps 1st day of AF and that's it, but I've had these all week. Yesterday, they started burning, honestly like a hot poker prodding or like I'd done a major ab workout wayway lower than my abs are. Sorry about the descriptions girls, it's sooo hard to explain.

Also, Thursday night, I got up to pee 3 times in the night and I think that at work on Friday I should have just worn an adult diaper so I wouldn't have to visit the toilet so much. 

So, when my temp went up again today, I decided I'm going to move my test forward. I'm holding it and holding it, and I have a FRER that I'm going to use. Wish me luck, I will report back in a few!!!


----------



## pichi

morning, or should i say afternoon! ladies. I mentioned yesterday that i had a pretty promsing OPK test yesterday -well today i am sure as sure can be i got a +OPK. yay
ill try get a picture and see what you lovely girlies think.

:dust: to all ^__^


EDIT: here we go
 



Attached Files:







pos,sat.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mysticdeliria

pichi said:


> morning, or should i say afternoon! ladies. I mentioned yesterday that i had a pretty promsing OPK test yesterday -well today i am sure as sure can be i got a +OPK. yay
> ill try get a picture and see what you lovely girlies think.
> 
> :dust: to all ^__^
> 
> 
> EDIT: here we go

Pichi-totally positive, no doubt whatsoever! Get busy....NOW! :haha:


----------



## pichi

haha thanks mysticdeliria! i'm not meant to be seeing my OH tonight but...maybe i should now! haha. there was babydancing done last night so - even if its impossible for tonight i always have tomorrow right?


----------



## mysticdeliria

pichi said:


> haha thanks mysticdeliria! i'm not meant to be seeing my OH tonight but...maybe i should now! haha. there was babydancing done last night so - even if its impossible for tonight i always have tomorrow right?

Well, in most cases you get the +OPK the day before, so tomorrow should be a great day. That would have you BDing on O and O-2, if you do O today then O-1 is also great timing, so it sounds like you're covered no matter what! FX'd for you 2ww pichi!!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Curious, girls? Check my sig or my chart and you will have answers on how my HPT went. I will post a pic in the Gallery, if you want to see the result.

EDIT:

Here is the link to the chart gallery:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/257032-girls-new-charting-thread-here.html


----------



## pichi

is that a bfp i see on your chart?!

thankies for the luck too ^__^


----------



## fairygirl

congratulations x


----------



## laura6914

thank for your post on the other page misticdelira, i havent had a positive OPK yet so would that make a difference? The one i dont a few minutes ago is darker than the ones i have done over the past few days. And a huge congratulationson your BFP also. Wel done. :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats Mystic! Beautiful:)


----------



## mysticdeliria

Thanks girls! I guess I should have trusted FF and the O date it set. I'm sure you ladies will be close behind.

Laura-don't place too much stock in OPKs, sometimes they can be defective or you can miss the LH surge. Your chart will tell you if O happened for sure and yes, it can happen with or without a +OPK. Without those missing temps, it's hard to determine whether O really did happen like I'm suggesting, so keep trying just in case...I'm no stranger to being wrong. Have you been BDing? If not, get to it! FXd that you catch/caught that egg!


----------



## shaerichelle

BFN for me this am. Maybe its to early.

My breast hurt on and of almost like someones fingers are rubbing the inside. ..then it gets harder. My nipples hurt badly and are almost always hard.

My stomach has pressure...and last night I had a huge pull right above my pubic bone and below my belly button... and then it hurt in my back same spot. Sigh. feel slight cramps today and low back hurts. Skin break outs on my face..and oily face and lets not forget the gas...


----------



## mysticdeliria

shaerichelle said:


> BFN for me this am. Maybe its to early.
> 
> My breast hurt on and of almost like someones fingers are rubbing the inside. ..then it gets harder. My nipples hurt badly and are almost always hard.
> 
> My stomach has pressure...and last night I had a huge pull right above my pubic bone and below my belly button... and then it hurt in my back same spot. Sigh. feel slight cramps today and low back hurts. Skin break outs on my face..and oily face and lets not forget the gas...

Shannon, sounds good! Those are almost the exact same symptoms that I have (minus the skin break out, thank God [-o&lt; , I could do without that!) But yeah, breasts, cramps and now that you mention the gas I'm totally there with you. It might still be a tad early, give it a couple more days and maybe get your hands on a FRER if you can. What kid of tests are you using again? 

I'm so, so, hopeful for you!


----------



## laura6914

mysticdeliria said:


> Thanks girls! I guess I should have trusted FF and the O date it set. I'm sure you ladies will be close behind.
> 
> Laura-don't place too much stock in OPKs, sometimes they can be defective or you can miss the LH surge. Your chart will tell you if O happened for sure and yes, it can happen with or without a +OPK. Without those missing temps, it's hard to determine whether O really did happen like I'm suggesting, so keep trying just in case...I'm no stranger to being wrong. Have you been BDing? If not, get to it! FXd that you catch/caught that egg!

thanks hun. I only missed 1 temp on CD10. I have been bedding the past 3 days but OH is due to go away again tomorrow so we will get one more in then. i will continue to temp and do the OPKs. as i think i may OV tomorrow all being well and thats just relying on the OPKs as the are getting darker. thanks again for your advice. 

xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Will write properly in 2 mins.........

MYSTIC!!!!! OMG Massive congrats hun :) I thought you had a nice looking chart.

Wow, so excited for you xx


----------



## pichi

Foxy : your chart is looking particularly promising as well you know!


----------



## shaerichelle

mysticdeliria said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me this am. Maybe its to early.
> 
> My breast hurt on and of almost like someones fingers are rubbing the inside. ..then it gets harder. My nipples hurt badly and are almost always hard.
> 
> My stomach has pressure...and last night I had a huge pull right above my pubic bone and below my belly button... and then it hurt in my back same spot. Sigh. feel slight cramps today and low back hurts. Skin break outs on my face..and oily face and lets not forget the gas...
> 
> Shannon, sounds good! Those are almost the exact same symptoms that I have (minus the skin break out, thank God [-o&lt; , I could do without that!) But yeah, breasts, cramps and now that you mention the gas I'm totally there with you. It might still be a tad early, give it a couple more days and maybe get your hands on a FRER if you can. What kid of tests are you using again?
> 
> I'm so, so, hopeful for you!Click to expand...

Forgot to mention heartburn on and off. and twice now in the shower the metallic taste :sick:

LOl I use FRER and this am I used a generic. Going to get more generic. I have a FRER in the cabinet, but dont trust them They gave me a negative with my son..when the doc said positive!

You are lucky on the skin break out! Seriously I had PUPP with my son at 38 weeks or so. Only way to make it go away is having the baby and he was 13 days late!

My hubby is leaving weds to go out of town for work:cry: I wanted a BFP before he leaves.


----------



## shaerichelle

Love your chart too foxy!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Right, I have composed myself after doing a little :happydance:round the room.
That spotting must have been implantation spotting like we'd all hoped mystic :) yey :thumbup:

Laura, sorry I didn't reply to your post earlier, I had to go out. I think that you could possibly have ovulated, although it is very hard to say without having a previous cycle to go on. 

I tried OPks in my Nov cycle and I never got a proper +ve, so I decided not to use them. The best thing to do is just bd every other day until FF gives you the indication that you have ov'd.

Shannon - symptoms sound promising. 

This thread moves so fast. I really need to sit here and go through everyone's charts and respond properly - sorry ladies for not doing so recently. 

I've just demolished a whole packet of cocktail sausages.... yummy. WHEN I eventually get pregnant, I hope I develop a craving for cocktail sausages and cheese cake (although, I constantly crave cheesecake, so that wouldn't be any different!). 

Mystic I forgot to ask, is this your 1st :baby:? 

Also, what # ttc cycle is everyone on? This is cycle # 6 for me :wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

cycle 2 for me but almost 5 months trying:cry::wacko:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks ladies. 

Pichi - I notice the +ve OPK, I hope you are spending your time wisely ;)

Shannon - thanks, I hope you get your BFP soon. Those symptoms do sound fantastic!


----------



## shaerichelle

Me too. I am sick of my cycles being crazy


----------



## pichi

i guess this is #2 for charting although my first month was a 'test' so to speak. good luck to everyone


----------



## bernina

Okay, I had grand hopes of reading through all of the 50+ pages since my last post but I just haven't had the time and then I keep putting off posting until I've had a chance to read but realized I just am not going to get through all the posts anytime soon. 

First, CONGRATULATIONS MYSTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I haven't even found your post announcing the BFP but saw Foxy commenting and couldn't be happier for you!!

I hope everyone is doing well and I promise to get better and posting in this thread. Since work started after the holidays I feel like I barely have time to record my temps each day!

I started acupuncture last week and have added a few new things to my diet, so had a very productive (and expensive!) trip to the health food store last night to stock up.

I'm going to go read the last few pages and see if I missed any other BFPS!!!! 

I hope everyone is doing well and baby dust, sticky glue, and PMA to all!!!!!


----------



## bernina

Foxy, those temps are looking AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see what the next few days bring for you!!!!!


----------



## bernina

Pichi, I hope you're making the best of the positive OPK you just received! :)


----------



## pichi

i can't take advantage of it tonight unfortunatly but i will be making up for it tomorrow. we bd'd last night so hopefully that covers my bases so to speak.

foxy: im also lookin forward to what the next few days/week holds for you. Fingers crossed for you :dust:

this goes for everyone else as well of course!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Thanks to all the ladies with the well-wishes, I'm so happy that I could let you all know because I was ready to burst this morning! I'm feeling a little apprehensive...I know I was very vocal in telling Fish&Chips and Minime to just chill out and enjoy, but now I see that it's so much easier said than done. I'm so thankful that you girlies are all here and so supportive and that Bernina set up this thread for us :friends:.

Foxy-yes, it will be my first :baby: hopefully it sticks!

Bernina-so glad to see you back again. I didn't make an announcement exactly, since we're not supposed to do it outside the announcement thread. But I did drop some not-so-subtle hints this morning :haha:. Your temps are also looking good, they are higher than they were this time last cycle, and hopefully that's an ID I see today. FX'd for you, it would be so great if a whole bunch of us got our BFPs this cycle so we could all be bump buddies :happydance:!

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone and sticky glue to all of us!


----------



## foxyloxy28

mystic - I'm going to tell you to chill out, relax and enjoy your wonderful news :)

Bernina - fantastic to see you back, what goodies have you bought from the health food store? I too was thinking the same as mystic in that your temp dip could be a lovely ID!!!! I'm also hoping your spotting is IB :) I'll have everything crossed for you.

I'm not quite sure what to make of my chart this cycle......I'm a little bit nervous I guess. Haven't been feeling quite right in myself these last few days, but I'm not sure if that is just down to work or being a bit run down or what?! Who knows! 

I'm also not sure about my bd pattern - the pm one technically doesn't count if you know what I mean! lol

I wish I'd had a BFP cycle to go on as this would obviously give me some idea of what to expect on my chart! 

pichi - sounds like you should have bd covered :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

YYYYYEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYY!!!! Congratulations Mystic!!!! I am so happy for you!!! And it's a lovely strong line! xxx


----------



## moochacha

Wooooooooooo hooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! mystic :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congratulations!!! Beautiful strong lines!!! So happy for you, sending you sticky vibes you must be so excited!!

foxy! Your temps are so high and different for other cycles! Fx'd for you I can't wait to see what happens over the next few days xox

Mwa take care ladies!


----------



## camocutie2006

hi ladies im still pretty new to charting! :dust: to all!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Another high temp Foxy!! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Fish&chips :) Wasn't sure what today's temp was gonna be like! Although open circles, they are only 30 mins later than usual, so shouldn't be too far out!

Wow, 7 weeks and 3 days - that has gone so quickly! With any luck, the next few months will fly by too for you.

Welcome camocutie :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Foxy, I really hope so. I can't wait until next Saturday so that we know everything is ok. x


----------



## fairygirl

Hey Camo :wave:

Foxy your chart still looks good. I know what you mean about F&Cs 7 weeks going so quick!!

Argh! Charting was supposed to help, not make me more confused! I had a lower temp this am, so no crosshairs :-( However, yesterday and today my temp has been even higher after another 3 hours sleep. If I use those on FF I get crosshairs for CD21. I'm sticking with the lower temps though, so I tried putting in high temps for the next few days, it takes another 3 days but I get crosshairs on CD22 which I agree with. So I am hanging on til then, so much waiting!!! In the meanwhile I will bd today just in case as my stomach felt really uncomfortable yesterday, heavy with a dull ache. TMI, Ididn't enter this on FF but I had some stretchy cm frst thing yesterday, think it is a combination of everything so didn't pop it on, I don't think it will change things. FX for a high temp tomorrow or I will :cry:


----------



## foxyloxy28

fairygirl - I'm sure your temps will be just fine :) I find the few days around ov time worse than the 2ww! I hate waiting to see what day FF will say I ov'd. 

Good idea to continue with bd'ing to make sure you have everything covered.


----------



## laura6914

Hey girls. How are we all today. I have been having a nosey at everyones charts to try and get my head around mine. lol. 

Foxy yours is looking really good, if i am reading it propery. Can i ask how FF detects ovulation off the temps. Doe the temp after OV have to rise above the control line and does FF automatically put the cross lines on the charts?

Im really sorry for all the questions. Just really new to all this charting and never thought it would be this compliated. lol. 

xx


----------



## pichi

good morning girls ^___^

Foxy: :dust: to you, i think this may be your month! :hugs:

fairygirl: i would have thought you had OV'd at CD20 . . . the temp today may just be a one off :)

laura6914: FF detects OV when 3 temps show up higher than your control line ( i think ) i would think on 4DPO it puts the cross lines on the chart. i'm new to charting but this is what i have assumed happens reading the FF Help pages


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks pichi - I hope so! 6 months of actively ttc and counting! Getting bored now haha

Laura - have copied this from FF basics 
*Ovulation Patterns*
An ovulation pattern is visible on your chart when your fertility signs collectively form a coherent picture:

Your *BBT will rise* after ovulation.
Ovulation usually occurs the *day before* your temperature rises.
Once you have a* sustained rise* (3 days or more) the ovulation detector will automatically mark your ovulation date on the chart (red crosshairs).
*How much does my temperature have to rise to indicate ovulation?*

In most cases, you are able to see a biphasic pattern on your chart after ovulation has taken place. That is, you will have lower pre-ovulation temperatures and higher post-ovulation temperatures. Your temperature may rise slowly in increments, or quickly, or it may even rise and fall slightly over several days. The rise in temperature is _usually_ about 0.4 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.2 degrees Celsius, but the rise may be as slight as 0.2 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.1 degrees Celsius or even less in some cases. Great variability is possible. 
More important than the value of the rise, is the overall pattern of the chart. Fertility Friend helps you determine ovulation based on the pattern of the chart and all fertility signs. Because there are no standard rules that can apply to everyone, Fertility Friend has been tuned and trained to recognize a wide range of ovulation patterns on your chart, based on_ all_ your signs.

Hope some of this helps :)


----------



## laura6914

Thanks hun. It confuses the hell out of me cause the past two days i have had higher temps than normaly Only by .1oc though so not a major increase. Just wondr if i may have ovulated or if my temps are a bit doolally. lol. 

xx


----------



## pichi

you may well have ovulated and todays temp is purely a dud so to speak :)

i'm just waiting on my temp rise now after getting my +OPK. bd'ing like no ones business tonight me thinks hehe


----------



## laura6914

thanks Foxy hun. Does make some sense. Lol. Just trial and error for a few months i suppose. xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Laura - I think you could possibly have ov'd. That missing temp is possibly putting FF off slightly. Have you tried entering some temps over the next couple of days to see if you get your crosshairs?


----------



## laura6914

i havent tried that, I will have a look now though. See what i come up with. My temps and OPKs are contradicting each other though so its just really threw me off a little. xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Go with the temps - I would never trust OPKs over accurate temperature taking :)


----------



## laura6914

Foxy your fab. I just put my temp in for tomorrow as 36.6 and it put the cross hairs on saying i OVd on CD11. my OPKs must be doing their own thing but then again need to see what the temps do tomorrow moring. 

Thanks ever so much for helping me. It really is so much appreciated.


----------



## camocutie2006

ugh... i have to go to work! i will be back to stalk all of your charts later :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Mystic Congratulations!!!!!! Woo hoo!!! So pleased for you!


----------



## shaerichelle

Foxy- your chart looks pretty.


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hi Girls! 

Laura-CD11 makes perfect sense to me. I thought that's what ff would settle on based on the data. Don't worry about how high your temps are above the cover line. My first 3 were barely above it (0.1 degrees at most!), and didn't really rise until 4 DPO. It confused me so much that I thought ff gave me the wrong o date, but it all ended well. As long as you are BDing, it doesn't matter what o day you have, so just keep :sex:!

Foxy-so glad to see your temp is high again! That means that yesterday was not just a fluke, I'm feeling really optimistic about this cycle!!

Fairy-CD21 and CD22 are both convincing O days. I think that one spike on CD 18 may be throwing FF off a little and that may be why it's taking longer to find your crosshairs. Keep BDing just in case, but I think your crosshairs should show in a day or two. Do you know what day you normally ovulate?

Shannon-I forgot that you told us about FRER not working for you. I wonder why that is, it's really strange. Also, now that I look at your chart again, without any other info besides temp, it's also possible that you o'd on CD50. If that's the case, it may still be early to test. I still have my fx'd for you, I think you really deserve a :bfp:!

Bernina-temp back up a bit again, woohoo!!

Pichi-Another +OPK? Awesome! So you're still fertile when you see DH again, get one last session in!


----------



## shaerichelle

Mystic I was just wondering the same thing because of that dip. I sure do feel preggo.:)

How are you feeling ?


----------



## fairygirl

Mystic, I have no idea of O day since coming off bcp in Aug. Think last month it was between cd21 and cd25 as after then my body went on hormonal overload. That was the first time since Sept so I think it is all a bit messed up. I like your interpretation of my chart! Thank you. At least I can shorten my 2ww waiting for crosshairs! X


----------



## laura6914

thanks for your response Mystic. i didnt get a + OPK though and still havent although they are quite dark. do you think this lters anything? I never have a problem with OPKs i always get a very definite + although this month i did change the brand of the OPKs. Do you think this could have made a difference?

xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Ladies - just back in from an extra shift! Knackered, have to go back to my boring 9-5 job tomorrow too, how pants.

Laura - no problems, I am forever putting in temps days in advance to have a sneek peek at what FF might do! May just be the different brand of OPK's. Don't worry about it this cycle.

mystic - thanks, I was wondering if yesterday was just a fluke! We'll see what tomorrow brings!

Shannon - thanks, it's about time I had a pretty chart :) hehe

Fairygirl - I tend to agree with mystic re possible ov days. Hopefully things will become clearer over the next few days.


----------



## bernina

Foxy, your chart is looking DIVINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Bernina - I'm not really feeling much - although, over the last few days have been slightly sicky if that makes sense. A little nauseous, but nothing major. Nothing else though, so not really sure about this cycle.

Just logged onto my facebook and seen a girl I used to go to school with has given birth to an absolutely gorgeous little boy (arthur - not so keen on the name). Makes me want one even more! :

How are you?

I like that dip on 8dpo - I hope that's a good sign for you :)


----------



## bernina

I'm doing good thanks!! 

So many of my former classmates are all giving birth or announcing their pregnancies. I used to feel so jealous and just could barely stand to see them, but now I just am so happy that they were blessed with a healthy child or pregnancy. I don't know if I'm just getting better at dealing with not being pregnant or if now I realize what a very special gift children are and so don't take a single one of them for granted. I'm still not perfect and definitely do feel jealous twinges sometimes, especially for this poor girl who got pregnant right around when I had my chemical. The poor thing doesn't know how green with envy I was (at least I hope she doesn't!)

Well it's probably still too early to be feeling much if there's an active little bean implanting, but nausea is always a good sign and even the headaches!!

I'm not sure what's going on this cycle, my pre o temps were all over the place and didn't stabilize right before ovulation like they did last cycle and I also ovulated several days later (going backwards here!!). I'm also gushing watery pink cm so have no idea what is causing that. I always spot pre and post ovulation, but these were gushes thatI actually felt and had to go put a panty liner on for! And I had loose stools this morning (sorry for tmi!) which usually indicates AF is on her way. So I have no idea what tomorrow holds :) Next Wednesday can not get here soon enough for my surgery (although I am looking forward to my next acupuncture appt this coming Thursday!)

FX'd for you Foxy, sticky glue in abundance coming your way and a little extra shot for Mystic just to be safe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bernina

Duplicate post, sorry!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Foxy, I just went to someones house to look at furniture! She was very pregnant. sigh My hubby knew right what I was thinking he looked right at me...when we walked in.


----------



## bernina

It's so hard when you're going about your everyday business and boom pregnancy smacks you right in the face. 

DH and I went to an adoption meeting last week and the lady running the meeting was like 6 mos pregnant! Talk about smacking you in the face when you're already in an emotional place!

Ah well, what doesn't kill us only makes us stronger (or more insane!)


----------



## foxyloxy28

It's horrible feeling jealous over someone else's pregnancy isn't it. But then I guess it's just human nature. 

bernina - not sure what to make of the watery pink cm! I too have loose stools the week AF is due. My problem is that I have Imflammatory Bowel Disease (Crohns disease / ulcerative colitis) so, I am sooo used to having loose stools etc that it is just part of my life. It does tend to be worse in the run up to AF. Thankfully nothing as yet, although I am still 7 days off AF! Will have to wait and see! I like to refer to it as being on pooh watch! :haha:

Couldn't resist picking up a copy of Mother & Baby magazine on my way home from work! I prefer Pregnancy ones, but they didn't have any! I felt like a bit of a fraud buying it.....I even caught myself breathing out to make my stomach look firmer, like a little baby bump (as opposed to the rather obvious stock pile of cheesecake and chocolate cookies which I keep in there!!) :dohh:


----------



## laura6914

Hi girls,

Sorry for butting in. Just wanted to say thanks again foxy for your help yesterday, i know i can be a total pain in the bum asking all these what should be obvious questions. FF is telling me im 3DPO and im hoping it stays that way. YTemp took a little dip this morning and im hoping it doesnt go any lower and alters things. From looking at everone elses chart, and your to, Mine looks a little odd as your temp as gradually increased after ov. Mine seems to be doing its own thing. 

To also butt in on the convo about everone else being pregnant. I became an aunty again yesterday, my fertile mertyle sister informed me that she thinks she may be pregnant again and my OH cousin went into labour to so all in all yesterday sucked!!!!

Hope your all well. And i hope you dont mind me popping on from time to time withmore idiotic questions. lol. After 2 years TTC you think i would know the answers. Just never charted before. 

xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Laura

You're very welcome and no question is a silly one, so don't worry about asking. I too am still learning and it's good to know that we can post on here and get not only answers, but support :)


Everyone's chart has a different pattern - look at all of mine, this one is completely different to any of my others! Bodies are such strange things :) 

Temp drop for me too today - hopefully it'll go back up tomorrow! 

bernina - that is a little in your face! It would make me feel like she was saying 'and this is what you could've had' kinda thing! 

How did you find the meeting overall?


----------



## laura6914

your chart is looking fantastic foxy, hopefully the fact its different to other months could be a good thing. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've just just just started temping. Although it's the end of this cycle, and I know I can't tell anything with temps right now, I just wanted to kinda "get the hang" of it before CD1.. But hey, maybe I'll get lucky and she wont show lol!

GL to all you ladies xo


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey peacelovebaby :)

Feel free to put a link to your chart so we can have a good old nosey :) 

Very good idea to get into the hang of taking your temp first thing etc. It took me a little while to get into it - I'd keep waking in the middle of the night worrying about it etc, but soon settled into it.

Hopefully, you won't need to temp for very long!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks, Foxy!

I've added a link. This first chart is a bit broken, I know that..but have just started it and put some things in it from the beginning of the cycle from my notes.


----------



## pichi

well, i charted this morning - temp still down, hoping that i get my rise tomorrow and i am sure i am in with a chance ^___^ done an OPK and after sat and sundays +OPKs i got a - today so, bring on the temp rise! hehe

hope everyone is well xx


foxy: i have my fingers crossed for you ^__^ that chart looks real good :)


----------



## pichi

Double post :S


----------



## ablacketer

any of you ladies ever start feeling like you are a failure? I mean we do everything we are supposed to and seems like month after month we get bfns or AF shows her ugly face. Im starting to beat myself up and I know I shouldnt but Its been a year, we should be preggers. :(


----------



## pichi

hang on in there ablacketer. It'll happen when you least expect it. that always does :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

pichi - I agree that you should be due to see that temp rise in the next day or so, so make the most of it :) hehe

ablacketer - absolutely feel like that - particularly over the last few cycles. Not feeling so bad this cycle, I think I have resigned myself to the fact that at the moment, there isn't really much else I can do to make it happen. I think the thing that makes it hard for me is that i have never experienced a BFP (not even a little faint one). 

Hang on in there! My auntie tried for 16 years to conceive my cousin (who is now 26) and it was only when they went down the route of adoption (started the process) that she fell! She says it must be down to the fact that she had stopped trying so hard and focused on the idea of adoption!


----------



## shaerichelle

ablacketer said:


> any of you ladies ever start feeling like you are a failure? I mean we do everything we are supposed to and seems like month after month we get bfns or AF shows her ugly face. Im starting to beat myself up and I know I shouldnt but Its been a year, we should be preggers. :(

Yes I am feeling that way very much so. I got a BFN this morning. I just dont understand. It was so easy the first time. One try and that was it. I know how you feel .. Still no AF its been 60 days. No BFP. :cry:


----------



## pichi

foxy : according to last months cycle i had my rise on CD26 so... lets see heh


----------



## bernina

Hang in there ablacketer, we all feel like that, no matter how long or how little we've been ttc. As women I think we just assume that our bodies were meant to bear children, and when it doesn't work as planned it makes us feel like we can't even do the most basic of things correctly. But it's just natures way of making sure that when we do conceive that our bodies and minds are healthy enough to nourish and nurture a growing life. At least that's what I keep telling myself :)

Shannon, sorry that AF still hasn't reared her ugly head. I'm sorry if I missed a previous post, but do the doctors offer you any options that could help to bring on a period? Over in the TCM (Traditional Chinese Medicine) thread there is a girl coming off birth control pills and the practitioner has given her some herbs that are supposed to help naturally bring on her period. It may be worth a read, I believe it's within the last 3 pages of the post.

Wow Foxy, even your dip today is still well above your previous cycle post o highs! Are you using a different thermo this go around, I noticed even your pre o temps are higher this cycle? Is Foxy running hot these days!! :) Your last 2 cycles follow a very similar pattern but this one is quite a bit different, I'm hoping just as the other poster said, that it's a good sign!!


----------



## ablacketer

I guess because my first was a booboo, (she was concieved the first time we had sex without a condom and I was on my period) it makes it harder for me to understand why its taking this long. even my second was easy, 5 months off BC and I was preggers. bleh


----------



## bernina

albaketer, I just noticed in your signature that you say "Tryin to make him a daddy". Sorry if this is too personal, but will this be the first child you will have with your current significant other? If so, I was wondering if he has had his swimmers checked out? Don't mean to pry, just trying to rule out any possible issues (that can be corrected). :flower:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi bernina - I think I must be running hot these days! Something is going on! I haven't been feeling too great over the last few days or so. Hard to describe, but sort of a lught headed, nauseous, dizzyish sikly feeling! How's that?? haha Even during the recent snow and ice (which we very rarely get here) my temps were still up there! Very odd. 

With any luck, you're right and the fact that this cycle is so different from previous ones that it may end differently to the rest! Fingers crossed!


----------



## pichi

if i was you i'd want to be testing now! but i know it's too early. heh good luck x


----------



## fairygirl

That's a good looking dip you have there Foxy.

Hey girls, I hope everyone is ok? I've been distracted away from this ttc stuff this weekend, sorry. Temp rise for me today. Very happy :p


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yey for the temp rise fairygirl :)


----------



## shaerichelle

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hi bernina - I think I must be running hot these days! Something is going on! I haven't been feeling too great over the last few days or so. Hard to describe, but sort of a lught headed, nauseous, dizzyish sikly feeling! How's that?? haha Even during the recent snow and ice (which we very rarely get here) my temps were still up there! Very odd.
> 
> With any luck, you're right and the fact that this cycle is so different from previous ones that it may end differently to the rest! Fingers crossed!

Oh foxy! Have you had the sweats. I had them so bad last week I had to take a shower 3 times in one day!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nice and pretty chart fairygirl:)


----------



## shaerichelle

How you doing pichi? Any signs of O?


----------



## pichi

shaerichelle said:


> How you doing pichi? Any signs of O?

well, i had a +OPK on sat and sun and then tested today and had a -OPK so, i am guessing that my rise in temp should be soon. I may just have a last minute bd tomorrow just to make sure ^__^ the OH wont complain heh.

How are you hun? any signs of AF or a bfp your ways? im sure if your cycle is getting to be a little too long your GP can give you something to bring on AF

fairygirl: temp rise? good stuff :happydance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

No, no sweats as yet! Don't want any of that. I don't feel any hotter than usual! hehe


----------



## shaerichelle

Well, you are lucky. I just had another spell!


----------



## ablacketer

not prying at all. it is to be his first child. I have two from a previous marriage. We already had his swimmers checked and he is good to go, the problem is with me evidently:(


----------



## shaerichelle

ablacketer said:


> not prying at all. it is to be his first child. I have two from a previous marriage. We already had his swimmers checked and he is good to go, the problem is with me evidently:(


I know the problem is with me too:wacko:


----------



## bernina

Glad that you have at least ruled out a problem with the little swimmers, helps when you know what to focus on. 

Funny how things work out, we spend so many years trying not to get preg then to have to spend so much time trying to get preg. One time in life we're fighting nature, the other nature seems to be fighting us back! 

Baby dust and hugs to us all. January is such a blah month as it is so I think it's very easy to feel down during this time, I know this time of year is always the hardest for me. 

I really think that all the effort we're putting into charting will help us to maximize our BD'ing schedules. And for many it has shown potential problem areas (short luteal phase, low post O temps, etc.) that need to be discussed with our doctor. I finally feel like I am taking control of my fertility (or lack thereof in this case!) and just the feeling that i"m doing something (anything!) lets me feel like things are a bit less out of control. I KNOW that I am ovulating, I know that I can GET preg, now just need to work on the things that are keeping me from STAYING preg (short luteal phase, thin lining, uterine septum). 

Extra hugs :hugs:, extra baby dust :dust:, and extra PMA :flower: for us all (I know I need the extra dose right now too!!!)


----------



## pichi

ladies: just out of curiosity, what is the average temp in Celsius before and after ovulation? does anyone know?


----------



## shaerichelle

pichi said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> How you doing pichi? Any signs of O?
> 
> well, i had a +OPK on sat and sun and then tested today and had a -OPK so, i am guessing that my rise in temp should be soon. I may just have a last minute bd tomorrow just to make sure ^__^ the OH wont complain heh.
> 
> How are you hun? any signs of AF or a bfp your ways? im sure if your cycle is getting to be a little too long your GP can give you something to bring on AF
> 
> fairygirl: temp rise? good stuff :happydance:Click to expand...

That means that within12-36 hours you should o? 
No sign of AF lots of signs I should have a BFP but not one yes sigh. I am going to start to use progesterone cream.

Also I dont know if there is an average temp. Look on fertility friend. I think everyone is different.


----------



## pichi

i hope you get something wither it be a bfp or AF soon :hugs: the wait must be killing you!

as for temps: i had a look around and found this..

35.6 - 36.7 Degrees Celsius is usually the bracket for before Ovulation
36.1 - 37.2 Degrees Celsius after Ovulation...

phew, for a minute there i thought my temps before Ov were far too high..


----------



## pichi

Double post - AGAIN ¬__¬


----------



## shaerichelle

pichi said:


> i hope you get something wither it be a bfp or AF soon :hugs: the wait must be killing you!
> 
> as for temps: i had a look around and found this..
> 
> 35.6 - 36.7 Degrees Celsius is usually the bracket for before Ovulation
> 36.1 - 37.2 Degrees Celsius after Ovulation...
> 
> phew, for a minute there i thought my temps before Ov were far too high..

Yes it is .. Feel like giving up soon!

Thats good they werent


----------



## foxyloxy28

PMA PMA PMA! God you are so right bernina, that was hard to conjour up those PMA's! lol

I hope your surgery goes well - is it this week? x


----------



## bernina

Surgery is next Wednesday, the 27th of January. It can't come soon enough! As soon as AF rears her ugly head (should be here Thurs this week) then the fun of birth control pills begins. I'm hoping since I'll be on them about a week that they really won't do too much except keep the lining from getting too thick as DR wanted. Thanks for asking!

Have my second acupuncture appointment this Thursday and I'm really looking forward to it. No clue if it's working at all, but a lot of the information she gave to me makes sense after reading it through. Just had a member get a BFP over in the TCM thread so it's very encouraging news. Hopefully between charting, TCM and surgery my body will find it's way back to normal.

Acupuncturist recommended I start back on Fish Oil/EFA after surgery (not before as it can thin blood) which I had taken for years and then stopped after becoming pregnant the first time back in Dec 08 because I wasn't sure if the stuff I was taking was low mercury. Guess I should have kept at it!! Ah well, live and learn (and I'm learning LOTS these days about a body I've been carrying around for almost 33 years!)


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hi bernina - I think I must be running hot these days! Something is going on! I haven't been feeling too great over the last few days or so. Hard to describe, but sort of a lught headed, nauseous, dizzyish sikly feeling! How's that?? haha Even during the recent snow and ice (which we very rarely get here) my temps were still up there! Very odd.
> 
> With any luck, you're right and the fact that this cycle is so different from previous ones that it may end differently to the rest! Fingers crossed!

Those are great signs hun!!! I really hope that this is your cycle.


----------



## ablacketer

can you ladies take a peek at my charts and see if they look "normal" to you??? or if you can see where I may be doing something wrong?


----------



## bernina

ablacketer said:


> can you ladies take a peek at my charts and see if they look "normal" to you??? or if you can see where I may be doing something wrong?

I looked through all the cycles you have charted for and they look normal to me. Except for the first cycle it looks like you timed BD'ing appropriately, so you appear to be doing everything right.

Can I ask do you get up and move around and go to the restroom after doing the BD? If you're not already doing this it's a good idea to remain in bed for about 20 min (some even prop up the hips with a pillow or two) and give the little swimmers some time to get where they need to go.

Also, do you have plenty of fertile quality egg white cervical mucus? It looks like with the Nov 18 cycle you had watery cm for several days which is also fertile. The Dec 17 cycle your chart sound like you may not have had a lot of fertile fluid. Also make sure not to confuse semen with watery or egg white cm (I get them confused all the time). In the Taking Charge of Your Fertility book she recommends doing keigels about 1/2 hour after sex (over the toilet) to help squeeze out any leftover fluids (the swimmers will be where they need to be by that time so don't worry about wasting any). If you think you may be lacking fertile cm, then you could try using Preseed (sperm friendly lube) or taking expectorant found in cough syrup (do some searches as there is a specific ingredient you want and you want to avoid any that have other things in them). The expectorant helps to thin out all the mucus in your body (not just to help relieve congestion in chest) and you're supposed to take it several days before you ovulate (again, do some searching as I'm not sure the exact dosage and timing).

Also, you may want to check out the Soft Cups thread. It seems to have helped many women conceive. I say this because since you have 2 other kids and DH's sperm is good, then it may just be a case of making sure it gets the best chance to get where it needs to be.

Good luck!!!


----------



## bernina

Softcup thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/173508-softcups.html
One of many posts on expectorants to help create fertile cm: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/252848-robitussin-help-loosen-cm.html


----------



## shaerichelle

ablacketer said:


> can you ladies take a peek at my charts and see if they look "normal" to you??? or if you can see where I may be doing something wrong?

I am glad bernina took a look. I am still clueless on mt own.:flower:


----------



## moochacha

bernina said:


> Softcup thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/173508-softcups.html
> One of many posts on expectorants to help create fertile cm: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/252848-robitussin-help-loosen-cm.html

I was going to use Robitussin this cycle because I don't think I'm producing enough EWCM but the I rad this https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/cmfertility.html and read up on this product https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/cervicalmucus.html and read some reviews on it. It's mix most ladies said it worked wonders but a couple of ladies said it made no difference. They don't stock any in Australia so I had to order it over amazon I doubt I will get it in time for this cycle so I might try Robitussin this cycle.

We can't get softcups in Australia either due to some laws but I'm getting a mooncup sent with some preseed and Fertile CM supplement.


----------



## moochacha

Though some people suggest that you can buy L-Arginine Pills at the chemist with the same effects.


----------



## bernina

Thanks for the info moochacha. I hope your goodies don't take too long to get there. Very frustrating that some things aren't available in Australia (bet some man made those laws!)


----------



## bernina

Here is info on L-arginine from the handout my acupuncturist gave me for general fertility nutrition.

L-arginine: This is an amino acid, which has shown to increase ovarian response, endometrial receptivity, and pregnancy rates in women going through IVF. It works by increasing blood flow to the ovaries. A dosage range of 2-4 grams is acceptable.


----------



## mysticdeliria

Wow! So much to catch up on, I can hardly afford to go to work anymore the way this thread moves!

PeaceLoveBaby-I love your chart with the lone little dot :haha: guess it has to start somewhere! How long are your cycles normally? Since we don't know for sure when you o'd, we can at least use that to know when to get excited!

Pichi-Sounds like you will get your crosshairs any day now, hope the 2ww flies!

Ablack-So sorry hun, I thought your last cycle looked promising. :hugs: Try not to let it get you down or stress you out. TTC is a really hard game, don't lose hope and keep your eyes on the prize. 

Foxy-Nice dip, and right on 7 dpo, perfect for an ID! So exciting! :thumbup:

Fairy-Come on crosshairs!! 

Bernina-I love your PMA post. It is so true! As far as your surgery, what happens if you get a BFP before then? 

Shannon-I don't know what's up with your cycle! I think you should go in and get another blood test done if you don't some answers soon.

Shambaby-temps are sky high! I think your chart's looking really promising!

Moochacha-Get the preseed!! We used it for the first time last cycle, and well, look how that turned out! I can't say for sure it was the preseed, but it is enough of a coincidence for me to recommend it! I was going to try softcups next, I hear they have worked wonders from some ladies. Good luck with all the new toys, you guys will really be having fun this cycle!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh awesome Mystic didnt know you used pressed.. hmm


----------



## bernina

mysticdeliria said:


> Good luck with all the new toys, you guys will really be having fun this cycle!!

You know you're ttc when using sex and toys in the same discussion no longer means what it used to :)

I second the preseed. The first month we used it I got preg! Have two other friends that it worked great for and they both have healthy happy babies!!!


----------



## nadira037

Hey Ladies

First wanted to say a proper congrats to Mystic. :wohoo:Yay!!!!!! Bfp I hope you have a h&h 9 months. Check back often and let us know how your doing.

Wish I could catch up with everyone. Welcome to all the new ladies and lots of :dust::dust: to everyone.


I'm back and refreshed ready for another cycle. This cycle I'm ntnp, I told dh and he wants to try more than I do. He at least wants me to use opk's but I haven't ordered any new ones so I'm just taking it easy focusing on getting in shape. Not timing :sex: but I will still temp.

I will have time tomorrow to catch up on the past week so I'll keep this short until then.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mystic, thanks for the welcome..yeah the chart looks so funny! lol But my cycles are 28/29 days. So AF is due tomorrow or so. None of my normal pre-AF spotting. Still feeling a lot of twinges, but I'm thinking that's the beginnings of a UTI or bladder infection.

I know I can't tell much from only 2 temps, but they are pretty low...I'm guessing that's a bad sign :(


----------



## fairygirl

Hmm Mystic, we have been using Pre-seed but only a little of it at a time. My temps are frustrating, this morning's is probably gonna throw it all out, don't think I'm ever going to get crosshairs and we've had too much going on to bd which has ruined my plan. Now I'll probably get to work a bit later than I like too as hot water is playing up. Not a good start to the day...


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning Ladies

Will post properly later on, but small temp rise for me today, so please with that :)

Hey mystic - hope you are feeling ok :)

Catch up with you all later xx


----------



## fairygirl

That's good Foxy. Well I've had a play and IF I get a high tomorrow FF gives me 24 as O, if I get rid of 24's dip it gives me 21 yet my more experienced chart friend reckons 20. How strange. At least I may have O'd! Come on tomorrow morning. :dust: to all


----------



## laura6914

morning all. Well temp rose agian slightly again today. Bet it will dip agian tomorrow and follow that zig zag pattern. lol. 
I have removed the negative OPKs from my chart. When i had them noted the cross hairs were dotted and now i have removed them the cross hairs are solid. Is this classed as cheating? lol. i only done them for a few days and it was the day FF said i had OVd and the day after so were both neg although they were getting darker. I have gave up on them now. 

Also what does a good chart with possible pregnancy look like? I know mine is still so so early but what do you think?

Hope you are all well this morning. 

xxx


----------



## pichi

Hey, just a quick update : temps went up today - yay! Now a horrible 2ww. Well, 12days wait for me. I think I ov'd a day earlier in this cycle :)

I shall post proper later. Being lazy because I am still in bed but posting from my blackberry! Haha!

:dust:


----------



## laura6914

Yey on the temp rise Pichi xx


----------



## pichi

Laura, if you. Want to see charts that result in pregnancy have a looky at the gallery on FF. I do this from time to time to see if I can see a basic pattern :)


----------



## yomo

Hi, 

I would love to join this group, i have been trying for ages and looked up on charting last night, could do with a little advice as it made no sense to me at all! x


----------



## laura6914

thanks pichi, ill have a nosey now. im new to FF so ill see if i can find it. 

Hi Yomo, im very new to, this is my first cycle charting so im still trying to get my head around it to. lol. 

xxx


----------



## pichi

welcome Yomo : don't temp at night - temp first thing in the morning and try and keep it as close to that same time as possible :) make sure you are using a digital thermometer that gives you 2 decimal places after the .

another thing which is good to do along with this (particularity your first cycle charting) keep a notebook at the side of your bed and write what kind of symptoms you had that day. if it's nothing then its nothing. if you had a sore head, write it down. From doing this i've managed to see what happens to me personally before AF shows and before Ov as well. 

it might just look confusing to start off with but i promise you, after you have done your full cycle or near your full cycle you can then start comparing and understanding when you Ov, when you should be due on AF and also you can work out your LP ^__^


Laura: here's the linke 

PREGNANCY CHARTS


fairygirl: :dust: for your 2ww (as for everyone else in here really)

Foxy: that chart is just looking better and better by the day!


----------



## moochacha

bernina said:


> mysticdeliria said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with all the new toys, you guys will really be having fun this cycle!!
> 
> You know you're ttc when using sex and toys in the same discussion no longer means what it used to :)Click to expand...

Hahaha!! :haha:

Yeah we wont get our TTC "toys" till after I ovulate so we'll have to wait! I hear so many wonderful things about preseed though and with Mystics preseed :bfp: its like the icing on the cake!!


----------



## laura6914

thanks pichi your a star. I have just had a nosey but cant see any that start off like mine so im not getting my hopes up. I used softcups this month to so i though that would of helped a little. 

xxx


----------



## pichi

well, your chart does show a clear shift in temps... none of your temps have dropped below the cover line after OV so this is good :) there are loads of pages of pregnancy charts by the way, the button for "next " his hidden quite well at the bottom


----------



## shambaby

wow, what a lot to catch up on - took me ages to read it all. not going to attempt to reply to everything, but will say :hi: to all the newbies and send bucketloads of :dust: to everyone, with particularly sticky dust to all the ladies with me in the 2ww (or 1ww!)

also, huge congrats to mystic, and thanks for the encouragement, but i have a suspicion my sky high temps may be due to my bronchitis :( feeling pretty sorry for myself at the minute, which is especially pants as i am off work for the week and it's ruining it :growlmad:


----------



## laura6914

thanks pichi ill have a nosey now again. Im supposed to be working but ant seem to get off bnb. lol. 

thanks for the welcome shambaby, hope you start to feel better soon. :dust: to you to. 

xxx


----------



## mysticdeliria

PeaceLoveBaby-That's awesome about the spotting, not so awesome about the possible UTI... You should know something soon, when do you think you're going to test? FX'd for you over the next couple of days!

Nadira-Thanks for the congrats! Glad to see you back and charting, I really hope that relaxing and taking a break will speed things along for you. Good luck with this cycle!!

Fairy-We used the recommended amount of 3 grams every time since we'd never used it before, and it seemed to work out great (I honestly think the more the better when TTC). Of course, I realize that preseed does not necessarily make miracles, but it is a happy coincidence and it showed up just in time as I had really scant EWCM last cycle. Honestly, I don't think I would have got my BFP if I hadn't used preseed last cycle because of the practically non-existant fertile CM. Your chart is really playing around isn't it? Sorry to see that it's not being clearcut and just throwing up your crosshairs already! Hope to see them soon!

Foxy-LOVE the temp rise! I'm so excited by your chart! When is your test day? Thanks for asking, I'm feeling pretty good. The horrible cramps I had over the weekend have stopped, bbs are still sore and no sign of spotting. I have trouble sleeping at night, but could sleep all day given the option, but other than that I don't really have any symptoms. Not sure to be happy or worried as I wait out first trimester :shrug:. Hopefully you will be joining me any day now!

Laura-Don't worry too much about what your chart looks like in the early DPO, remember, the egg may be fertilized, but hasn't implanted yet so as far as your body is concerned it's same old, same old. My chart looked like complete garbage in the first few days and it wasn't until about 10-11DPO that I saw anything encouraging. As long as you see the temp. shift and you BD'd at the right time, feel good about your chart. You should know something within the week!

Pichi-Nice temp rise! I hope that was it for you, good luck in your 2ww!

Yomo-Welcome! You'll love it here, and you will learn so much!

Shambaby-Regardless, I think your temps still look great! Also, I've heard that being ill at the time of implantation is a good thing because your immune system is so busy fighting the infection that it has not time attack the "foreign object" (aka embryo) in your uterus and will be less likely to try and eject it. Sorry about the illness, but if it helps you get your BFP, maybe it's worth it a little?

:dust: to everyone and everyone I've missed!


----------



## fairygirl

I agree with everything Mystic just posted! My friend looked at my chart again and now thinks cd 22. I'll wait to see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Tested :bfn: today :( Still the waiting game, I know!


----------



## yomo

pichi said:


> welcome Yomo : don't temp at night - temp first thing in the morning and try and keep it as close to that same time as possible :) make sure you are using a digital thermometer that gives you 2 decimal places after the .
> 
> another thing which is good to do along with this (particularity your first cycle charting) keep a notebook at the side of your bed and write what kind of symptoms you had that day. if it's nothing then its nothing. if you had a sore head, write it down. From doing this i've managed to see what happens to me personally before AF shows and before Ov as well.
> 
> it might just look confusing to start off with but i promise you, after you have done your full cycle or near your full cycle you can then start comparing and understanding when you Ov, when you should be due on AF and also you can work out your LP ^__^
> 
> 
> Laura: here's the linke
> 
> PREGNANCY CHARTS
> 
> 
> fairygirl: :dust: for your 2ww (as for everyone else in here really)
> 
> Foxy: that chart is just looking better and better by the day!

Thanks for that the notebook is a good idea x


----------



## yomo

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Tested :bfn: today :( Still the waiting game, I know!

Sorry to hear that babes....get back on the wagon and heres to a BFP next month, loads of baby dust x:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

yomo said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Tested :bfn: today :( Still the waiting game, I know!
> 
> Sorry to hear that babes....get back on the wagon and heres to a BFP next month, loads of baby dust x:dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Yomo! :hugs:

I'm 13 DPO and haven't seen AF just yet..so I'm holding onto a tiny shred of hope till she shows!


----------



## shaerichelle

Af is supposedly due today. ANother bFN. Can you all look at my chart. I have had way to many symptoms and now just sore breasts..which af never gives me.


----------



## foxyloxy28

13 dpo is still early hun - keep your spirits up :) You're still definitely in with a chance.

mystic - glad the cramps have eased and that you are feeling a bit better. I'm sure 1st tri will fly by for you. Can't believe how quickly Fish&chips' time has gone. I'd love to join you and be bump buddies - I'm so bored of ttc now haha I'm an impatient person as it is, so 6 months is pretty good going for me! :)

I'm not sure if the sickly feeling is just from being sat in a stuffy office looking at a pc all day. I feel ill early afternoon and it seems better early evening! So who knows. No other symptoms really. Never get sore boobs, but nipples are constantly hard and fairly sensitive! Slight headache / dry mouth and lightheaded at times. Lower back ache has eased today. Felt some twinges around my pubic bone last night, but only briefly and not painful, just enough to notice!

I'm not really expecting much this cycle - I think I just resigned myself that this cycle wouldn't work as I had visitors etc and wasn't sure if I was gonna be able to bd. We didn't really bd much and so my FF monitor only says good for bd.

Roll on Sunday - AF due around then.


----------



## moochacha

Your temps still look fab Foxy!


----------



## laura6914

Wow foxy your chart does look great. Could that have been an ID yesterday do you think?

Got my fingers crossed for you hun. 

You mention that FF says 'good' for bed, mine says that to. What is the best result it will give?

xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Girls :)

High I believe is the best result to have Laura :)


----------



## bernina

Mystic, how are you feeling? If I do get a BFP prior to the surgery then I assume it would be off (hopefully indefinitely!). A pregnancy with the septum could lead to bed rest, breech birth and a host of other side effects, and then again it could be a totally normal pregnancy. So that's why I didn't really try this month, just because I think surgery is the best option and rules out at least one thing that has been working against us. AF should be here Thursday, and I'm spotting as usual, so I'm pretty sure she's about to visit. 

Welcome back Nadira, I hope NTNP works wonders for you. So many have got their BFPs when they very least expected it.

Fairygirl, since charting isn't showing you a clear ovulation at this time (most likely due to coming off BCPs within the last 6 mos) then your plan of BD'ing every few days is the best you can do. Continue temping as it will give you a basis for future cycles, and when you see the ewcm make sure you concentrate BD around that time (if possible). That is your bodies way of telling you you're fertile. Best of luck and hang in there!!

Foxy, those temps are looking lovely!!!! 

Welcome Yomo!

Shambaby, hope you're feeling better soon!!! And I second what Mystic said about it possibly being a good thing to be run down around implantation. When I got my first BFP I had the most awful cold, and well, bam I ended up preg!

PeaceLoveBaby, hang in there, some don't get a BFP until well past 13 DPO, you're not out until AF shows her head!!!

Shannon, your temps sure would indicate that you're in your luteal phase as they are all well above your coverline. Without a complete set of pre o temps, it's not as accurate, but still post o are quite a bit higher. I've heard that most women do not have a luteal phase longer than 18 days, which is why they tell you that 18 days of elevated temps is a good sign of pregnancy. I would wait until 18 days of high temps, only 3 more days to go, and then test again. If still BFN, and still no AF, then I think you should get a blood test at the DR and also possibly a vaginal ultrasound to see what your ovaries and uterus are doing. Just to make sure everything is okay. Good luck!!


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks girls... I am going to bed. NOt feeling good this morning.


----------



## Angelblue

Ok so I am totally confused!!! I just got a + on my opk! (obviously I am going to pounce on my H2B when he gets home from work in about 45mins!) last month I ov on cd16 and I'm only cd13 (to be fair last month was the first month I used opks) but I wasn't expecting it with how my temp has been going... please could someone look at my chart? I should get a rise tomorrow if its right shouldnt I?

Do you think I should do another opk tomorrow to check? I use clearblue digital. If ov comes bit earlier can this make my cycle any shorter? This has thrown me completely - I wasn't expecting ov so early :rofl: I need to practice putting softcup in! only used it once and don't know if it was in right! ha ha!

Some advice would be appreciated!


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks everyone for your kind replies. FF is obviously as confused as I am! We will keep to bding when we can. I feel rubbish today, not sure if my class have been sharing germs or too many late nights and alcohol or hormones. I keep getting a horrid taste like I have been licking envelopes. I know it is too early for symptooms so I guess it could be a cold, or an implantation cold :p Probably going for a 31st/1st testing/AF just like I said before I knew I was having another hideous cycle. 

Shannon, looks like FF gave you a fall back rise at 2dpo, I still think it is possible O happened that day as there were not many temps before it to give you a confirmed coverline, FF has given you dashed crosshairs saying the date it gave you is it's best bet. Hang in there you may be a couple of dpo short of a BFP! 

Foxy, a very good chart happening.
Bernina, yay for today's rise.
Angel, I think you're definately in your fertile days.
Yomo welcome.

:hugs: and :dust: to all those in the 2ww with me!


----------



## shaerichelle

fairygirl said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind replies. FF is obviously as confused as I am! We will keep to bding when we can. I feel rubbish today, not sure if my class have been sharing germs or too many late nights and alcohol or hormones. I keep getting a horrid taste like I have been licking envelopes. I know it is too early for symptooms so I guess it could be a cold, or an implantation cold :p Probably going for a 31st/1st testing/AF just like I said before I knew I was having another hideous cycle.
> 
> Shannon, looks like FF gave you a fall back rise at 2dpo, I still think it is possible O happened that day as there were not many temps before it to give you a confirmed coverline, FF has given you dashed crosshairs saying the date it gave you is it's best bet. Hang in there you may be a couple of dpo short of a BFP!
> 
> Foxy, a very good chart happening.
> Bernina, yay for today's rise.
> Angel, I think you're definately in your fertile days.
> Yomo welcome.
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to all those in the 2ww with me!

:dust: to you!

FF is a good thing when you arent confused or its not confused.


----------



## pichi

fairygirl - im in the same boat as you. woo, we could actually be due to test the same time ^__^


----------



## fairygirl

Oo yes Pichi, you have a heart monitor chart too :p FF _might_ give you CD23 if you get a rise in the morning. That's my guess. Have you played with it? Seen what it gives you tomorrow if you put in a high temp? x


----------



## pichi

I have and it puts me as OVing yesterday which I thought :) it matches my temps and my OPKs as well as my CM so yay


----------



## fairygirl

pichi said:


> I have and it puts me as OVing yesterday which I thought :) it matches my temps and my OPKs as well as my CM so yay

Ooo I can see that now. FX we both get crosshairs in the morning!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've got a good feeling you will be joining me soon Foxy! If it's any help my bbs didn't hurt until about 1-2 weeks after my BFP. Before it my nipples were slightly sensitive but more itchy and just looked more bobbly if you know what I mean!


----------



## bernina

Hey Fish, how are you doing??? 7 weeks 5 days already, time has flown by!!!! Can't wait to hear how your MW and private appoints go!! Please keep us posted!!

Continued sticky glue to you!!


----------



## ablacketer

I dont get up after. Hubby sweetly hands me a towel to place between my legs so none of the "wigglies" escape. I sleep that way all night. I dunno what to do now. I think Im getting plenty of fertile cm. 

I had the absolute worst day today. After AF came I walk in the office this morning and my girls greet me. "hey SK1(thats my job title), welcome back. by the way here is my ultrasound!! Im four months pregnant!" All I could do to not burst into tears. I already deal with several of the guys wives being preggers and my other girl has a under 1 year old. Plus had a girl work for me temporarily that just had her baby. time for a complete meltdown.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Girls

Sorry you've had a pants day ablacketer. Before I started ttc I never noticed pregnant women or took any notice of babies.....now, I see them everywhere! Where are they all coming from?? Hold on to the thought that in time (hopefully a very short time) that will be you proudly showing off your scan :)

Fish&chips - I hope so! Although, not convinced this is it. Just not feeling 'it' as such! I wish my body could give me some signs! Reasuring that your boobs weren't sore until after you got your BFP. good luck at your scan tomorrow :)

bernina - I'm liking your chart hun! Could be a nice ID on CD8! You so deserve your BFP. I have everything crossed for you :)

Looking forward to seeing how everyone's charts progress over the next few days. :dust:to all


----------



## ablacketer

it just eats me up, she is active duty as well. She is 23, not in a relationship. The baby's father was cheating on his girlfriend with her. Now we (supervisors) are scrambling to accomodate her, changing her list of choices to put her closer to home. Im pulling out my hair.


----------



## bernina

ablacketer, I'm so sorry you've had a rough day. Pregnent women have a way of coming out of the woodwork ever since our first mc. I totally never noticed them before like Foxy said, but now they are everywhere, seriously everywhere. I had a rough go of it for a while, found it even hard to be around my sis in law and her adorable twins, and was so jealous for a friend who announced her pregnancy around the same time I had my chemical. Just know that you're not alone in your feelings, and don't ever feel guilty about feeling that way. It's not the right way for us to feel, but sometimes there's not much we can do to stop it, and guilt certainly doesn't make it any better.

I just try to do as Foxy said and remember that one day it will be me announcing my BFP (or my adoption if this doesn't work out!) and showing off my scans to all who will look. I will have bottled it up for so long that I'd be likely to drag around my pee soaked BFP everywhere I go, haha!!

Thanks for the well wishes Foxy!! I don't think we have much of a chance this cycle but I admit a part of me wants the luck of "not trying" to rub off on me!! This will be the first cycle though where when AF gets me it will actually be a good thing because I can get the surgery, get fixed up and then hit that egg hard!!


----------



## ablacketer

just frustrated


----------



## foxyloxy28

bernina - it's good that even if AF appears, you have something positive ready for the next cycle :)


----------



## moochacha

Ok this is off topic but I really need to vent somewhere, just say whats on my mind before I have a massive fight with my DH. 

My best friend of 15 years is helping my DH with his resume, I guess she feels like she has to because I have set up her website and my DH has done all her graphic designer stuff for her new business.

Anyway they have been talking everyday about his resume and her graphic designer crap anyway they email heaps as well now though he is keeping it business like she is starting to email him saying "How did it this go today, thinking of you Kate" like hold up....

Now I feel uncomfortable even DH thought that her last few emails have been a little weird.

The last time I spoke to her was when I told her we were TCC and showed her my chart and said its looking really positive and I could be pregnant. She said oh you're such a little doctor... that was a while ago and I haven't heard from her since :cry: she hasn't even asked about me at all to my DH or asked me if I was pregnant.

I'm so sad atm I'm ready to put all this TTC stuff behind me.


----------



## moochacha

I guess on the plus side he got a job yesterday as Studio Director and it was a job he was applying for before her help...

He works at Disney atm doing packaging for them and the jobs that she was trying to get him to apply for were in a different state back in Brisbane where she is and they were way below his experience level.


----------



## shambaby

still feeling pants - in fact seems to be getting worse :(

thanks for the pma mystic and bernina - if it would get me a bfp and a healthy baba i would keep the bronchitis for the whole 9 months!! those sound like pretty convincing early pregnancy symptoms to me, mystic, glad the cramps have gone.

shannon, it looks to my untrained eye like your temps are refusing to drop - hopefully a good sign. sorry to hear you're not feeling good (unless it's a good kind of not good, iykwim) fx'd for you

peacelovebaby, sorry about the bfn, fx'd it's just too early for you

foxy - good is GOOD! and could that be an implantation dip on your chart there? 

pichi - fx'd it looks like you may have o'd - yay!

good luck for your midwife appointment and scan, fish&chips. how are you feeling? 

that sounds rough, ablacketer - loads of my colleagues are pregnant or just had babies, too, it's so hard to be happy for them sometimes :hugs:

:hugs: moochacha, that does all sound a bit odd. at least if dh has a job now he no longer needs her help :thumbup:

i am trying my best to symptom spot, but all i can come up with is slightly tender boobs. i really want to poas too, but have to wait until saturday - would be madness to do it sooner. i think the 2nd week of the 2ww is the worst, because if you really try you could actually justify testing!

:dust: to everyone


----------



## mysticdeliria

PeaceLoveBaby-Sorry to hear about the BFN, maybe it's too early. FX'd for you!

Foxy-Thanks, I hope it does go quick. I agree TTC can get tiresome, but I really hope this is your month so you can put an end to it for now! Your symptoms sound really promising too, I can't wait til Sunday!

Laura-Foxy's right, "high" is the best result it will give. I got that this cycle past, but we bd'd every possible day around O. I wouldn't put too much stock in what it says because all it takes is 1 sperm in the fertile window. It's only really a good tool to let you know that you didn't completely miss out and that you still have a chance. Also, can I just say that the pregnancy advisor is pure BS, even with 2 positive pregnancy tests, I still only have 9 points! WTF! 

Bernina-I'm feeling good now, but had horrible cramps over the weekend. Hopefully it was just the little bean digging in really deep. I'm not sure what to hope for you, BFP would be great, but there are so many risks. On the other hand, BFN would end the cycle but having the surgery would likely make things better in your next go round. I have faith that everything will work out as it should, your chart is still looking great though!

Fish&Chips-Have fun at your appointment tomorrow!!

Moochacha-Your friend sounds like she's a little obsessed with your DH. Shambaby is right though, now that he has a job he's in no need of her and neither are you if she's going to be like this. Just try to forget it and leave it in the past.

Shambaby-Symptom spotting didn't work for me either, all I could come up with were the same old AF symptoms. FX'd for Saturday!


----------



## bernina

moochacha, feel free to vent anytime, that's what we're here for. And yes, it sounds like your friend may indeed have crossed a line. On a positive note, it sounds like your DH has noticed it as well and even called it out to you, to me that's a very good sign that you have a trustworthy DH. You can't control other women flirting and making moves on your DH, but you can know him enough to trust that he won't take any of them up. And it sounds like so far he's passing that test. I don't know what to say about your friend other than perhaps she's having a rough go of it and seeing how happy you and DH are and knowing that you're trying for a kid, maybe she feels a bit left out. Hard to believe but even 2 or 3 years ago, before we started trying, my sis in law struggled to get preg (now has two gorgeous healthy twins!), and I was oblivious to her pain. I kept saying the stupid lines that I now hate hearing about oh it will happen when it's meant to, just keep trying, etc etc. So just know that your friend may not be being insensitive on purpose, she just may be totally clueless to the struggle that is ttc. And if you think there is no reason behind her possible flirting with DH then I say keep her at arms length, you don't need a friend who would purposely hurt you that way.

Shambaby, hugs to you! Your chart is sure looking great. I just realized our cycles were nearly identical this go around! We ovulated within 2 days of each other and are both on cd 11 today!! How long is your normal luteal phase? Mine is usually 12 days so I should get AF on Thursday. Here's hoping your luteal phase lasts about 9 months :)

Mystic, glad you're feeling better and I hope that little bean has burrowed nice and deep. He/she better make themselves comfy for a nice long stay at hotel mystic! I don't know why I didn't notice this before but I see you're in Ontario!! Do you mind me asking if you're far from Windsor? I live around Ann Arbor so there's a chance we're not too far away from each other! And if you're from northern Ontario then I'm totally jealous!! That is my most favorite outdoor place to be. We were up at Lake Superior Provincial Park for a week long hike along the coastal trail, life doesn't get much better than that (other than when I have a little one to take along with us of course!) 

Night all!!

Just had to add that I definitely know it's time for bed because I had to go back and edit this post 3 times for spelling mistakes and to fix sentences that made no sense!! Wonder if I'll be able to get through a chapter of For Whom the Bell Tolls before my brain totally gives out...

Oh yeah, can I complain at how annoying my ovulation ticker is, it wants me to test the day before my period is even due. I think NOT!


----------



## fairygirl

My temp shot up today! Could be helped along by my cold though! I think FF is wrong! I'm gonna ask everyone to look at my chart and tell me if I should discard the cd24 temp, or over ride, or leave it be? Note how weekend temps have been a bit off.


----------



## pichi

Fairygirl: its looking good. You have your crossbar put in now :) my temp also went higher than its been all month :) 1 more day and I think I should also have crossbars :)


----------



## fairygirl

Nothing I do makes my chart any better, if I discard day 24 I get an O on 22 which is good but then the coverline is stupidly high. Also I'm convinced today's temp is more down to this virus than anything else. So all I can hope for now is temps above 36.5 or so and wait and see.


----------



## pichi

I wouldn't disgard any temps- its just a pattern you are looking for remember, not individual temps. I have a few temps that I'd want to get rid because they are higher than 'normal'
I wouldn't worry too much. Just make sure you bd often ;)


----------



## shambaby

thanks mystic, i know it's not necessary to have symptoms so early, but it's reassuring to hear it from someone who knows! i'm doing my best to stay hopeful. i was worried about the pregnancy advisor thing at first - i had about 23 points and thought that meant 23% chance of pregnancy, but then realised it's worked out by the % of pregnancy charts that have features similar to your chart - there are so many variations of normal that really it's pretty meaningless, so i'm ignoring it now. hope hour bean has snuggled itself in really deep and settled in for a good 9 months

bernina, i don't really know how long my luteal phase is as this is my 1st month charting and i never knew when i o'd before - hoping for 9 months for both of us, too! when do you plan to test? 

i am still feeling pretty bad - think i'm going to have a pj day today


----------



## foxyloxy28

fairygirl - I also wouldn't adjust the temp - if it was taken correctly, then it should stay. As pichi said, you're looking for a pattern. See what happens with your temps over the next week :) 

pichi - I think you're temps are probably fine - I think they would only be affected majorly if you have a fever. Look forward to seeing your crosshairs in the next day or so :)

moochacha - Like the other girls have said, it sounds to me like your friend has got a little bit carried away. She may not have meant anything by those comments, however I would keep a distance for a while. You DH sounds very trustworthy, so I don't think you have anything to worry about in that department. :) 

mystic - hopefully your little bean has snuggled in nicely for the next 9 months. Looking forward to following your journey over the coming months.

bernina - I too try to avoid testing before AF is due. I hate seeing BFNs. Would much rather see AF - did I just say that?? :)

Temp up again for me today. Got into the office this morning and it's so hot (underfloor heating is on overdrive!). I'm sat here and my legs (thigh area) feelings like it has one of those muscle creams (the ones that heat up) on them. They are tiggly and a sort of burning sensation! Very odd! Will have to see what it is like when I get up and move around and later on today.


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi girls sorry I've not been on much, I've been reading but not felt like I've had much to contribute. Had a lot of pain since AF and then a tummy bug so feeling really rubbish, was even too sore to BD last night, due to ov around the weekend so really need to get on with it. Dunno but my PMA has departed and since getting forms through for Fertility Appt I've kind of given up which is nuts, I would MUCH rather get a natural BFP than IVF (but at least we know we are going to see FS). Going for acupuncture tomorrow which will hopefully perk me up. 
Got the decorators in this week to get the living room/kitchen done since we got a new kitchen put in Oct/Nov last year. We were meant to get the same guy to do the decorating but he was so unreliable we told him not to bother so have had to live with unfinished walls so it's going to be lovely to get it done. After that only a few other bits and pieces to do then we'll put the flat on the market!!! Woo hoo!! Another step closer to a family home!


----------



## foxyloxy28

bernina - just noticed that our charts are a similar pattern this month :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi fifi

Sorry you haven't been well or felt up to contributing to the thread. We missed you. Exciting stuff getting your flat all ready to go on the market. What kind of family home are you looking for?

I bought a house at the end of June - just a 2 bed, but it's a new build on a nice new development where most of the residents are young couple or young families, so that should be nice for when we eventually start one of our own.

People say that being ill around ov time is a plus! I wasn't too well around ov time this cycle, so we shall see!

Sometimes, it's the times when you 'give up' or start looking at other alternatives, that your body relaxes and bingo.... there's a BFP when you least expect it! I understand totally, that you want to get a natural BFP. But atleast you have an appointment etc as a backup - if you were to need it :)

Welcome back and we look forward to watching your chart develop this cycle.


----------



## pichi

foxy i don't know how you can be so patient and not test! i'd be driven up the wall by now. only 4 more days to find out though ^___^

fifi-folle: i had acupuncture because it was supposed to help with migraines. my ex also used to go for acupuncture for is really bad back.

shambaby: nothing wrong with a PJ day, they're the best days in my opinion. heh


----------



## foxyloxy28

pichi - I'm pretty good with waiting. If I had symptoms which I thought were pregnancy related, I'd be peeing on sticks constantly haha. :)


----------



## pichi

well good luck to you anyways. 4 days isn't long to wait really. i have around 10 ¬__¬ god, that's going to feel like forever


----------



## ablacketer

thanks ladies. Im glad I have a place to vent.

We arent looking too good this month. :( Hubby will be underway the whole week that Im due to ovulate so I guess this month is going to just be a practice temping month


----------



## mysticdeliria

Bernina-Sorry hun, not Windsor. I'm actually in Toronto, it's about 3-4 hours from Windsor. Funny, I never have ventured in to Northern Ontario, but I do hear it's very beautiful. We are still not too far from each other, I think you're the closest to me. Ann Arbor, Michigan...isn't that the home of Domino's Pizza? LOL! Thanks for the well-wishes, can't wait to see today's temp!

Fairy-I'm so happy about your crosshairs, but I don't know if I agree with them either. It's really hard to tell without having any other charts to reference. I agree with Pichi, I'm not one for discarding temps, but I think you O'd more like CD 21 or 22 due to CP and CM. It's hard to say though; I would wait and see how this week pans out before changing anything around. Don't let this get you down, charting does get easier the more you do it, and hey, my cycle looked like crap and I disagreed with FF but it all worked out, so don't lose hope!!

Shambaby-Good for you, PMA all the way, it will keep you sane over the next few days. Also, I am so jealous of your PJ day!! I wish I was doing that today, hope the day of relaxation takes some stress off; your chart still looks great!

Foxy-Looking good! And I totally agree with you about POAS during the 2ww. I hate a negative pregnancy test, I let my test date come and go last week because I couldn't face it! Now, on the other hand, I can't stop POAS *sigh* I think HPTs are costing me more in pregnancy than they were before!

Fifi-Sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well, hopefully you will feel better in enough time to catch that egg this weekend! Good luck hun, we are rooting for you!! Hope the accu works wonders!!

Pichi-Stay positive, I hope it flies! CD25 is looking great for O!!!


----------



## GemmaG

Hey Everyone

This is my first time charting to although I work shifts so hope it doesnt affect it too much!!!

Just wondering if anyone one has any other tips for conception, at the minute i'm taking Pregncare Conception, EPO, Drinking about 2 1/2 litres of water a day with a glass of grapefriut juice in the morning. Also taking aspirin as recommended by my doctor. Thinking of trying a softcup aswell has anyone had much success with these?????

:dust::spermy:


----------



## bernina

Morning all (afternoon to the ones across the pond!)

Fairygirl, I think you need to get a few more temps on the chart in the next few days and see what the overall pattern looks like. We'll all be keeping an eye on your chart to see if we spot anything that looks like it may need possible adjusting. Best to leave the temps as they are for now.

Shambaby, your chart is looking fantastic!! When do you think you'll test? It looks like AF got me today (a day early!), had a dramatic temp drop and heavier spotting which I went ahead and listed as Light flow on FF just so it would go ahead and reset my chart. I'm sitting here with a birth control pill in front of me, knowing I need to take it to keep my lining thin for the surgery next week, but dreading taking it. 

Foxy, another beautiful chart and temp today!!! This is looking like a great month for you!!! I believe our charts have deviated today and I'm hoping yours doesn't follow me!!!

Welcome back fifi. Hope you start to feel better soon, although being a bit run down during ovulation and luteal phase isn't necessarily a bad thing :) I think there really is something to being run down around that time and your body not fighting off a potential bean.

Mystic, how cool that we're only about 4 hours away! DH and I used to drive to Niagara Falls for lunch sometimes (in our crazy youthful days!) and my family once vacationed in Toronto for a week, had a blast! And yes, Domino headquarters is just outside of Ann Arbor, they have a huge farm there with buffalo roaming around, it's quite a unique place (although I'm personally a Pizza Hut girl!). 

Welcome GemmaG, it sounds like you're doing everything right. I've not tried the softcups but may give them a go during our next cycle. If all my other crazy antics haven't scared DH away, then I'm sure the softcups won't. There is a great thread on this site about softcups, lots of success stories. Do a search and I'm sure you'll find it. Lots of good info and tips how to use.

Looks like AF got me today. I'm a bit discouraged because my luteal phase this month was only 11 days and I ovulated very late in my cycle (cd 21 as opposed to cd 18 last month). Very frustrating to think that I'm going backwards! Not sure what my next plan will be. Obviously this cycle will be out due to the surgery in 1 week. I'll continue to take my prenatal vitamin, my b-50 complex, and any herbs and supplements my acupuncturist recommends. I have my second acupuncture session today and will see what she has to say. I'm trying very hard to keep my PMA hat on, I know getting AF is for the best so I can get the surgery done once and for all and then hopefully have a more comfy home for a little bean. Now I just need to try to fight off this chest cold I can feel coming. They definitely won't let me have surgery if I have congestion so I need to dose up on vitamin C and make sure I'm in tip top shape!!

Baby dust, sticky glue, and PMA as needed!!!


----------



## laura6914

GemmaG said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> This is my first time charting to although I work shifts so hope it doesnt affect it too much!!!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone one has any other tips for conception, at the minute i'm taking Pregncare Conception, EPO, Drinking about 2 1/2 litres of water a day with a glass of grapefriut juice in the morning. Also taking aspirin as recommended by my doctor. Thinking of trying a softcup aswell has anyone had much success with these?????
> 
> :dust::spermy:


Hi Gemma, i have just started charting, also work shift and ive used soft cups for the first time this month. There is a soft cup thread on the TTC forum if you would like to pop over. I find working shifts doesnt effect my charting as the latest i work is 10pm and i do my temps at 5:30 everday so far so good. 

xx


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry to hear that Bernina. :hugs: I probably won't be on later to look at all the charts. Want to curl up with a book. Leaving my chart as it is, and hope my temps stay in the higher region. Thanks everyone.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oh bernina - sorry to hear that AF got you, although I guess in one way maybe that's a good thing as it means you can get on with your surgery etc and get your body nicely prepared for a nice sticky bean. Hope the cold clears up asap, so everything goes ahead. 

May be worth having a look into Soy once you have got surgery etc out of the way. :) 

What a nightmare going back onto BCP's for a while - however, just remember they are to help you get pregnant! How odd does that sound? haha
xx


----------



## bernina

Thanks foxy!

I must admit that I'm having a rough go of it today. I'm always emotional when AF gets me, I allow myself a day or two to feel blue and then move on and get excited for the next cycle. But today a very good friend at work just told me that her DS and his fiance (great great people!) are expecting! Sounds like she's at about 5 weeks and my friend was just bursting at the seams to tell someone so she let me know. And I am truly happy for everyone involved, it is a blessing, but I just feel like I've been hit when I'm down. I'm hoping my acupuncture appointment today can calm my mind a bit and help me to relax and get my body ready for the surgery and recovery. That needs to be my main priority right now.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I know it's really hard hun, but you are right, you need to concentrate on yourself. Hopefully the acupuncture appointment will leave you feeling better :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Just out of interest ladies, does anyone know why I could be getting a pain around my right hip bone / pelvic area? Not painful, but enough of a sort of throbbing / stabbing pain to notice?

Very random, don't think I've ever had this before. Probably absoultely nothing lol


----------



## SmileyShazza

:yipee:

Got my first Early Pregnancy Signs score come up today :happydance:

Am 5dpo and its 51 - that sounds quite high Though not entirely sure as this is the first month of charting so I don't have anything to compare it to :shrug: Not getting too excited as I know it's only an indicator though.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Foxy ffooooxxyyy foooxxyyy... (sung in a sing song tone)... you are so pregnant! I really hope I'm not wrong but your chart... the stabbing in the pelvis (very common pregnant sign).. ummmm... PMA all the way lovely lady!

Bernina - sorry the witch got you hun but I feel positive about your surgery. Hopefully your BFP is just round the corner.

Oh and one of you ladies asked for good tips on conceiving.. well mine is an orgasm. I made sure I got one every time as it's nature's way of sucking up those swimmers!!!

My mw appointment went well although nothing much to report. Roll on Saturday when I get my scan! xxx


----------



## yomo

Right.... i have a question for you as i have never used charting before or ovulation kits until this month. My cycle is 28-29 days every month without fail, i am on day 12 now i have brought a clear blue ovulation kit, it says that it will show posotive 2 days prior to the ovulation which is 14 days i have tested today and it's come back negative. Does anyone who has a 28 days cycle ovulate after day 14? Hope you can help.

Thanks


----------



## shambaby

well, so much for a pj day - had to get dressed at 3pm to take my dad to pick up his car from the garage. will definitely give it another try tomorrow as i'm still feeling utterly pants and no sign of the cough improving. fx'd you ladies are right and it's a good thing.

bernina, i'm so sorry af got you, but to look on the brightside - she came early, thus saving you the price of a hpt, and you can get your surgery, so that when you do concieve your bean will be able to get nice and comfy. :hugs:

foxy, i'm no expert but i think your chart is looking fab - that dip is even more obvious now that there are a couple of temps back up high.

fish&chips, i heard that, too, about the big 'o' (the other one!) - apparently it dips your cervix into the pool of swimmers. my hubby has always been very considerate in that department, so i'm hoping it's true :blush:.

:hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## shambaby

yomo said:


> Right.... i have a question for you as i have never used charting before or ovulation kits until this month. My cycle is 28-29 days every month without fail, i am on day 12 now i have brought a clear blue ovulation kit, it says that it will show posotive 2 days prior to the ovulation which is 14 days i have tested today and it's come back negative. Does anyone who has a 28 days cycle ovulate after day 14? Hope you can help.
> 
> Thanks

do you know that you usually ovulate on day 14? the luteal phase can vary from woman to woman (and sometimes from cycle to cycle), i believe the 'normal' range is about 12-18 days, but someone please correct me if i'm wrong. hopefully charting will help you to be sure of when you ovulate, i don't use opk's so i don't know about those, but my chart has helped me - i thought i ovulated a bit earlier than i apparently did this month. it might help if you put a link to your chart in your sig so the very informative ladies on here can stalk it and tell you what they think


----------



## yomo

shambaby said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Right.... i have a question for you as i have never used charting before or ovulation kits until this month. My cycle is 28-29 days every month without fail, i am on day 12 now i have brought a clear blue ovulation kit, it says that it will show posotive 2 days prior to the ovulation which is 14 days i have tested today and it's come back negative. Does anyone who has a 28 days cycle ovulate after day 14? Hope you can help.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> do you know that you usually ovulate on day 14? the luteal phase can vary from woman to woman (and sometimes from cycle to cycle), i believe the 'normal' range is about 12-18 days, but someone please correct me if i'm wrong. hopefully charting will help you to be sure of when you ovulate, i don't use opk's so i don't know about those, but my chart has helped me - i thought i ovulated a bit earlier than i apparently did this month. it might help if you put a link to your chart in your sig so the very informative ladies on here can stalk it and tell you what they thinkClick to expand...

Thanks for that! i shall keep testing then. Do you ovulate at diffrent times each month?


----------



## foxyloxy28

yomo - your luteal phase will only vary by 1 day, maybe 2 at the most. If you look at the link to my chart, you will see that my luteal phase is either 12 or 13 days. You will usually ov round about the same point in each cycle - unless your cycle is thrown off, due to illness or hormone issues etc. 

Best thing to do is bd every other day from about CD10 onwards. Keep using your OPK and keep recording your temps. After a while, you will see a pattern, which will guide you for future cycles (if you have them!). If you have a 28 day cycle, and a luteal phase between 10-16 days then the earliest you would ov would be CD12 and the latest CD18. These are just averages and every woman is different. 

Someone please correct me if I am wrong on any of that :)

Fish&Chips - I bloody hope I am :) haha If only to get a nice shiney pregnancy ticker lol No seriously, I am hopeful, but always cautious as I have got my hopes up before, just to get the dashed when AF arrives. Only a few more days to go to find out one way or another :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

I have everything crossed for you Foxy. xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Glad to hear m/w apt went well :) looking forward to hearing about your scan on Friday. 

On a tangent.....anyone else got a list of possible baby names? Mine changes every few months! :) Just need a baby to name now! haha


----------



## bernina

Foxy I think this is your month honey!!! Those pains sound very familiar, I'm pretty sure I had that with my first pregnancy. I am just so on pins and needles over here waiting for your next few days of temps and signs!!!! Sticky sticky sticky glue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yomo, foxy nailed the info she gave you, so keep doing the BD, keep up with the OV tests and continue on with the temping. 

I just came back from my second acupuncture appointment and I'm on cloud 9. I felt so very relaxed, had a nice little nap, and just feel so light and airy. I TOTALLY needed that. I found myself thinking about the new pregnancy I just learned about today in only a happy joyful way, so am very proud of myself. Julie also put some extra needles in for my congestion. At my next appointment (Feb 1 due to my surgery next week) I'll get my herbs, very excited for that.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh my foxy your chart is very pretty!!!:)


----------



## bernina

Oh I have a ton of baby names. Even before we agreed to start ttc my DH got me a baby name book for Christmas. For boys I like Jack, Noah, and Joseph. For girls Elizabeth (I think a nickname would be Ellie or Elle), Ann or Anna. We used to like Hannah but after Hannah Montana I just can't use that name anymore! What about you?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks bernina, fish&chips and Shannon :) 

bernina - glad you had a good acupuncture session, sounds like it's done the world of good :)

I'm glad I'm not the only one with names - At the moment, I love the name Ruby Louise for a girl. I also like Freya, Sophie and Georgia (although OH hates the name Georgia, so think that one's out!).

For boys, I like Dillan. Also like Harrison, Kaden and Jack, but OH hates Kaden and isn't keen on Harrison! He is such a nightmare haha


----------



## ablacketer

I have a docs appt tom to review my blood work, gonna ask for clomid. He said last time it would increase my chances of having multiples. is that true?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi ablacketer - I am not 100% sure as I have no experience of clomid, but I do believe there is a slighly higher chance of mutiples whilst on clomid.


----------



## mysticdeliria

Oh Foxy, I'm so excited for you! I totally had cramps like that last week so it definitely could be implantation! Your names are really cute, I feel like I'm behind in the game, I haven't even thought of any!! Oh, I wish the weekend were here almost as bad as I wished for it last week when I was waiting to test, I so hope this is it for you!!

Bernina-So glad to hear accupuncture went so well. I am sorry to hear the witch got you, but I am really glad that this surgery is going to happen for you. It would have been horrible for you to get another BFP and have things not work out again because of this septum. Hopefully this will fix it once and for all, so the next BFP will be a sticky one. Will you keep temping this cycle even though you are aren't trying?

Shannon-Temps are still high! I'm still on pins and needles for you!


----------



## shambaby

ablacketer said:


> I have a docs appt tom to review my blood work, gonna ask for clomid. He said last time it would increase my chances of having multiples. is that true?

yeah, i'm pretty sure it's true. no idea where but i'm sure i heard it's about a 10% chance, but don't quote me on that. good luck with your appointment.


----------



## shaerichelle

Foxy, I think you have a bun cooking in the oven:)


----------



## calliebaby

Could someone take a look at my chart and tell me what you think? I have chronic insomnia so I am afraid that I am not getting an accurate reading for my temps. FF is telling me that I could have ovulated anytime between cd14 and cd25!!! Also, I had to discard the first few temps due to the fact that I took them much later than the majority of them. Is my chart to inaccurate at this point?Should I just start a new one next cycle?
These charts are really confusing to me. 
Thanks ahead of time for the help.
Baby :dust: to all!!! :hugs:


----------



## mysticdeliria

calliebaby said:


> Could someone take a look at my chart and tell me what you think? I have chronic insomnia so I am afraid that I am not getting an accurate reading for my temps. FF is telling me that I could have ovulated anytime between cd14 and cd25!!! Also, I had to discard the first few temps due to the fact that I took them much later than the majority of them. Is my chart to inaccurate at this point?Should I just start a new one next cycle?
> These charts are really confusing to me.
> Thanks ahead of time for the help.
> Baby :dust: to all!!! :hugs:

Welcome, Callie

Sorry to hear about your sleeping troubles. It must be so difficult for you to be unable to sleep in more ways than just charting. You are definitely right, not sleeping can have an effect on your chart, but it's hard to determine exactly what type of effect. Is this your first cycle charting? If so, I think that you should include all your temps, the first cycle is often difficult to read but you should enter it authentically and see what comes up. Once you have a cycle charted you can start to spot similarities and differences, accuracies and inaccuracies so that you can go back and disregard what you believe is inaccurate. You can also disregard in the future these same types of inaccuracies. 

If your chart temps are erractic, you will have to rely on your other fertility signs along with your temps. You should watch your cervical mucus VERY closely and should start experimenting with your cervix position. Many ladies also find ovulation predictor kits helpful, though purchasing them in the store can be costly and for some they just don't work. You will get a better picture of when you ovulate if you combine all these signals and this in turn will help you verify if your temps make sense or not. 

Your temps are very high in the early days and it is hard to establish a baseline of pre o temps. Complicating things even more, you have many patches of fertile cm as well as missed temps around o. My guess for this cycle would be ovulation on CD 19 or 20 because this is your last occurence of fertile cm and precedes your temp rise. I think you should count all points and see what ff says about the cycle. DO NOT STOP TEMPING! The more you temp the better you will get at it and the better you will be at recognizing "good" temps and "bad" ones when you get them.

Hope that helps, keep popping in here when you need advice, there are so many great girls around here who are more than happy to help. Good luck!


----------



## shambaby

well, i'm up early today because my temp had dropped and i couldn't get back to sleep after i took it. went straight to ff and the drop isn't nearly as dramatic as i thought it was :dohh: still, would have preferred higher, but not losing hope just yet. my boobs are definitely tender now, and i have little abdominal twinges, but i suspect that may be pulled muscles from the coughing. who knows :shrug:

calliebaby, i agree with mystic - don't discard your temps. this is my first cycle charting, too, and - although not as bad as you perhaps - i have trouble sleeping well sometimes, and also sometimes work slightly odd shifts. a lot of my temps were taken at different times, but if you make sure you enter the time ff will show them as circles rather than dots, so you can spot the less accurate ones, but they can still contribute to the overall picture. i thought about cd19-20, too, but there just isn't enough information there to be sure. if there really is no time you can reliably temp most days, i think you will need to chart other signs like cervical position and opk's to get the most info you can. cp can be tricky, so i'd say start practicing now! wishing you :dust:


----------



## pichi

Shambaby; I'm the same as you. I'm 3DPO now and have abdominal twinges and my nipples are geting more sensitive. My temp also dropped but its above my coverline so its fine :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Anyone care to vote on my chart?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/277a51

I've had a dip yesterday though am not sure if it would be too early for implantation?


----------



## Staceiz19

hey thanks pichi for answering my last post .

Can i join this group ? 

This is my first cycle charting properly and im seeing an acupuncturist haha the only reason im charting cos shes a big fan with it. 

goodluck girls and babydust x


----------



## pichi

SmileyShazza: i found THIS on FF that may help you ^__^


Staceiz19:No problems :) all the girlies in here are lovely. they'll make you feel at home ^__^


----------



## minime2009

:hugs:


SmileyShazza said:


> Anyone care to vote on my chart?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/277a51
> 
> I've had a dip yesterday though am not sure if it would be too early for implantation?


HI there

I have an implantation dip at 5DPO and am now pregnant!:happydance:


----------



## minime2009

:hugs:


SmileyShazza said:


> Anyone care to vote on my chart?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/277a51
> 
> I've had a dip yesterday though am not sure if it would be too early for implantation?


HI there

I had an implantation dip at 5DPO and am now pregnant!:happydance:


----------



## minime2009

:hugs:


SmileyShazza said:


> Anyone care to vote on my chart?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/277a51
> 
> I've had a dip yesterday though am not sure if it would be too early for implantation?


HI there

I had an implantation dip at 5DPO and am now pregnant!

Edit - sorry no idea why it posted that message 3 times lol


----------



## shaerichelle

MINI. how are you.


----------



## minime2009

shaerichelle said:


> MINI. how are you.

LOl am good, came on to reply to your private message so will do that now!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi ladies. Having a rough one today. I have had two faint lines the past two days. Today I finally realized that the equate blue line tests give evaps like mine. I woke up at 5:30 to pee and then went to bed within 15 minutes. My temp was 97.2 right below coverline. I usually temp at 7:30 so I have laid in bed. and cried. I retemped its 97.50 what temp should I use.

I have all the classic book symptoms for pregnancy and no positive.


----------



## shaerichelle

minime2009 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> MINI. how are you.
> 
> LOl am good, came on to reply to your private message so will do that now!!Click to expand...

Awesome. I will read it after I get back from taking my son to school


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh and my breasts leaked on monday. Anyone ever heard of this it was clear.


----------



## shambaby

shannon, sorry about the temp dip. any signs of af? you know it's not over til she arrives, don't you. it could be a random blip. see what happens tomorrow. also, can you get a better brand of test? sorry i can't help on the leaking breasts, but hormones are usually responsible for that kind of stuff. hope it's a good sign. :dust:


----------



## SmileyShazza

minime2009 said:


> HI there
> 
> I have an implantation dip at 5DPO and am now pregnant!:happydance:

:yipee:

Congratulations! Am not alowing myself to get my hopes up just in case but am keeping everything crossed :winkwink:


----------



## shaerichelle

shambaby did frer and clearblue frer negative (but didnt work for my son either) clearblue looked like in was filling in at top.

Edit : no sign of Af again! 2 cycles now.


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> Oh and my breasts leaked on monday. Anyone ever heard of this it was clear.

Normally clear leakage from the breast is called Colostrum which I'm sure you know all about. Some women experience it from as early as 8-12 weeks of pregnancy while others experience leaking Colostrum during late stages of pregnancy to after the delivery of their baby. 

However if you have breastfed its normal to have small amounts milk/Colostrum for well over 4 months to 4 years after you finished breastfeeding.

My son is 9 this year and I have never stopped producing Colostrum. Weird. Though normal and I only leak tiny tiny amounts maybe once or twice a month.


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Oh and my breasts leaked on monday. Anyone ever heard of this it was clear.
> 
> Normally clear leakage from the breast is called Colostrum which I'm sure you know all about. Some women experience it from as early as 8-12 weeks of pregnancy while others experience leaking Colostrum during late stages of pregnancy to after the delivery of their baby.
> 
> However if you have breastfed its normal to have small amounts milk/Colostrum for well over 4 months to 4 years after you finished breastfeeding.
> 
> My son is 9 this year and I have never stopped producing Colostrum. Weird. Though normal and I only leak tiny tiny amounts maybe once or twice a month.Click to expand...

I find that very interesting. I breastfed. My son is over 7 and I have never leaked in my life since they dried up with him. So now I need to go to the doctors.


----------



## moochacha

Btw thanks ladies for all the support before, actually on the 19th of Jan was the day my mother died and my friend called me and said some real stupid things. She mentioned that she read my status on facebook and commented on my mothers passing and she asked me if I could change the date to be more positive about it, I told her that I don't get sad about it because my mother died in a car crash when I was 6 (I was in the car). 

She then went to say that I shouldn't think about her on the day and I said to her that I can't change the day my mother died its an event that happened and I like to remember her on this day and her reply was "yes you need time to feel sorry for yourself"... Eh hold up... Not once have I ever felt sorry for myself that my mother had died the only things I have felt is deep sorrow and soulful questions about what happened to my mother after she died and at what moments were her last breaths and of course what death is like...

I told her that and said that DH got me some flowers and she said "now you're making me miss having a partner" to which I just hung up the phone. It seems like she is testing my limits, her tone was really short as well. 

Anyway DH has put distance between them I just need to do the same because she seems to be calling my phone asking questions about him because he hasn't replied to a few emails.

Everyone's chart is looking so great!! Seems like most of you are on the 2ww!!!

I'm not due to ovulate for a few more days.

bernina - sorry AF came :hugs: but as the other ladies had said before that its wonderful that you have a plan and that its all in the works. Thanks for all the support you really deserve your little angel.

shaerichelle - I wouldn't worry too much about going to the doctors unless it keeps recurring, its painful, itchy or discolored. But if its something that you're worried about then by all means you should see your GP. It could be a good sign though!! Fx for you.


----------



## bernina

Oh Foxy, I love all of those names!! How cute that we both like Jack. My papa's name was John but everyone called him Jack (he was Papa Jack to the grandkids). He passed away 2 years ago and I really would love to use that name. Funny thing is that his wife my Nana was named Elizabeth (we called her Nana Betty though) and that's also a name I love, so if I get lucky enough to have a boy and girl someday they could both be named after my grandparents. Your chart continues to look amazing, I am having such a good feeling for you this go around!!!

Hi Ablacketer, hope your dr appointment goes well today, please keep us posted on the outcome. My doctor also through the Clomid word out to me but I'm really hoping the surgery, acupuncture and TCM will help it not to be needed. I really don't know much about it but have heard it does increase your odds of multiples a bit. My sis in law was on something like that (not sure the exact drug) and she did have twins. It was originally triplets but one ended very early on. She had actually stopped taking the medicine a bit before getting preg, but obviously it was still in her systems because triplets are not common naturally. This is definitely something you should discuss with your doctor if you decide Clomid is for you. I heard it can also dry up your fertile cervical mucus so many take expectorants to help fix that (with good results).

Mystic, yep I plan to keep temping this cycle, if only to see what effect the bcp's have. It's been a very odd cycle so far. Yesterday my temp dropped dramatically (same as at the end of last cycle) but I only had spotting with a few (tmi coming next) small pieces of red tissue. No heavy bleeding, nothing bright red, so I'm not sure what to make of it. I told the acupuncturist that my period seemed to be fighting to come out so she did some treatment to help bring it on. I took my first bcp yesterday as instructed, thinking it was the first day of my period, but now I'm wondering if I messed up. This is going to sound so wrong, but I'm going to jump DH tonight and make him do the BD with me to see if we can knock things loose :) Oh look what ttc has turned me into!!! :) Hope things are continuing to go well with you and your little bean!!!

Shambaby, like you've already noticed, the temp drop was not much at all and could be caused my normal day to day fluctuations. Day 13 and temps still nice and high, I'd say you've got a great shot this month, especially with your BD schedule!!!

Welcome Stacie! I'm also seeing an acupuncturist and loving it so far. Have you taken a look at the TCM post also in the TTC section of this board? Lots of good info on there. I had the most wonderfully relaxing session yesterday, it came just when I needed it most. I always love to hear what others think of acupuncture and what their experiences are like, so it would be great if you could post some info here or on the TCM post. Best of luck with charting, I think you'll get addicted to it quickly!!

Hi mini!!! I hope things continue to go well for you, how are you doing??

Shannon, oh honey, I just wish you could get some answers one way or another soon. Of course while I hope for a BFP for you that is just being shy about showing up on a test, I also just wish that AF would come so you could get on with your cycle and start fresh. Have you been to the dr for a blood test, do you have any plans of going? Since you said the test sticks didn't work for your soon, perhaps a blood test is the only thing that will work for you in the early stages. I hope you find some answers very soon, you so deserve to at least know what is going on with your body. :hugs: to you!!!

Aww Moochcha, I'm so sorry to hear that your mother passed away when you were so young and in such a tragic way. And I'm also sorry that your so called friend first gets a bit too attached to your DH and now is being completely insensitive and selfish over your loss. Just from those two instances alone I would say she is not a true friend and needs to work on whatever it is that is causing her to act this way. I would continue to distance yourself from her until she gets herself in a better place. You need positive people in your life right now and she seems to only cause stress and anger.


----------



## crossroads

SmileyShazza said:


> Anyone care to vote on my chart?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/277a51
> 
> I've had a dip yesterday though am not sure if it would be too early for implantation?

I voted "Possibly Promising". It looks like mine did at that stage :flower:


----------



## shambaby

moochacha, i'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your mother. i can't believe those things your 'friend' said - she clearly has some issues of her own she needs to sort out before interacting with other poeple. of course you will - and should - grieve for your mother, and the anniversary of her passing is a natural time to do that. it sounds like a good idea to put some distance between you, particularly after she was so weird with your dh. who sounds absolutely lovely by the way. :hugs:

bernina, thanks for the pma. actually, i'm trying desperately to not get my hopes up, but i just can't help it. i feel lousy, my tummy feels odd and my boobs are getting more and more tender. i'm starting to convince myself we've done it this month, but at the same time i'm sure all my hopes will be dashed when af arrives at the weekend. i want to know NOW *stomps feet in a childish, stroppy kind of way* hope your af gets her act together so you can get on with preparing yourself for your surgery.

:dust:


----------



## bernina

Hi Crossroads, congratulations on your BFP and continued health and happiness for the remaining months of your pregnancy!!


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha. some people dont understand until they have lost a parent. My ex husband used to be mean to me when I would cry about my dad. Im not worried about it. Just never had it until now which is weird. :hugs:

Bernina thank you. I hope I get some answers soon. I hope AF comes or a BFP by Monday. If not then we will see where I will go from there. :hugs:

I am having low back pain, uterus pain and just had some pinkish cm. none of these occur before af. Matter of fact I am dry days before af so bad it hurts. the last time I had a temp dip like this. CD 50. I had bowen therapy the day before. So I had bowen therapy yesterday and might have cause the temp dip. Im guessing.


----------



## SmileyShazza

crossroads said:


> I voted "Possibly Promising". It looks like mine did at that stage :flower:

Thank you for voting :)

I know that it is probably still quite early at the moment to really tell but am really enjoying doing the charting and getting to know more about my body. 

Hopefully in a few days when I have more information more people will be able to give their opinion.

I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Ladies

How frustrating, I haven't been able to get on here at work today! It's just not on!

bernina - how lovely that you can use your grandparents name. I am going to use my grandad's name (George) as a middle name :)

moochacha - sorry to hear of your tragic loss. If I were you I would ditch the bitch! Sorry, but that is no way for a friend to be acting. You seem like far too nice a person to be dealing with all of that. 

Shazza - I voted possibly promising :)

Shannon - hope your body starts to play ball soon, either way, so you can stop living in limbo.

As for me, not much to report. I felt kinda like I do on the day AF is due, first thing this morning, but that seems to have subsided. Not really much going on, other than the continued light headedness / headachey type symptoms. Pretty hungry! Still getting the odd sensation in my hip bone area. 

I noticed that although my temps are a lot higher this cycle, they are following a similar pattern to my other ones :dohh:Tomorrow, I think will be the telling point temp wise. Gonna wrap myself up in a ski suit and sit by the radiator all night! :haha:

Mystic - how is everything with you?

Welcome newbies and hello to anyone I have missed :)


----------



## pichi

hey foxy how are you doing today?

kinda gutted my temp went down a bit today :( hope it goes up again tomorrow morning


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey pichi

I'm doing ok thanks.

Don't worry about that temp dip, it's still above your coverline and I'm sure it'll be back up tomorrow morning :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Hello I am being useless at keeping up with the posts. 
Moochacha I guess you and I will be ovving around the same time, I'm only a day ahead of you! Sorry to hear what your "friend" is being like, how awful. Also sorry for your loss x
Shannon sorry your body is still messing you around. How did the doctors go? Are they checking your prolactin levels? That can cause lactation but it can also mess with your cycle.
Shazza I voted too early to tell, but that could be an implantation dip.
Stace- Welcome! My acupuncturist also got me to chart, it's funny how quickly it becomes part of your normal routine
Bernina you made me laugh with the comment "I'm going to jump DH tonight and make him do the BD with me to see if we can knock things loose" It's always a good way to get AF to arrive, or put beautiful new undies on, why not do both?! I'm sure AF will be battering your door down in minutes!
Foxy - still got my fingers crossed for you!

As for me, ov is due in the next few days, had acupuncture today which chilled me out a lot and reduced my pain a lot, she said something though that she would rather I focused on reducing my pain rather than putting so much emphasis on conceiving, not sure what I think about that. I suppose if my endo improves then conception will be easier. She said to think that I will get pregnant by the end of this year!!! Hmmm, we'll see how that goes, I guess putting less pressure on myself is good.


----------



## pichi

ah fifi-folle i forgot you had acupuncture. its quite relaxing isnt it?

thanks foxy, i hope it is. i have been getting acid reflux again today - not fun. ontop of that my nipples are getting more and more sensitive (tmi) not sure if i am just going to be prone to getting that during and around OV -shrug-


----------



## bernina

Fifi, glad the acupuncture is relaxing you, that's a perfect state to be in for the upcoming BD race and implantation!! Is your endo very severe? What are your main symptoms (if any) besides the bad pain? Are you taking any TCM herbs?

Pichi, hope the acid reflux goes away. That's interesting about your nips being sensitive around ovulation, but I guess all those systems are related. I used to get swollen and tender boobs a few days before AF and since the chemical I don't get any signs. That's what kind of scares me to think my body is not doing what it should from a hormone perspective. 

On a positive note went to the loo and there was a lot more red coming out, still not exactly like my usual first day of AF, but at least it's something!


----------



## pichi

yeah, i never got sore nips when i was on the pill but after coming off the pill i seem to get very sensitive around OV. did last month too up till a few days before AF. Woke up this morning and felt like i had done a round at the gym too - was very strange


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> bernina - how lovely that you can use your grandparents name. I am going to use my grandad's name (George) as a middle name :)

We have decided if we have a boy we are going to use OHs mums maiden name (Andrews) as his middle name as she passed away a few years ago so we thought it would be nice to use it.

Thank you all for voting :flower:

I've been having some major cramps this afternoon, they've been pretty much constant and mild for the last couple of days but this afternoon I had a couple of real stabbing pains in the lower left hand side of my abdomen. Also had a weird taste in my mouth - not metallic but definitely not normal :wacko: 

The worst thing is I've had a major breakout of spots also on my lower jawline on the left hand side. I know that they are relating to hormonal changes as I was told that when I had a skincare consultation with a dermatologist a while ago.

Am keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed that these are good signs :thumbup:


----------



## fifi-folle

bernina said:


> Fifi, glad the acupuncture is relaxing you, that's a perfect state to be in for the upcoming BD race and implantation!! Is your endo very severe? What are your main symptoms (if any) besides the bad pain? Are you taking any TCM herbs?
> 
> Pichi, hope the acid reflux goes away. That's interesting about your nips being sensitive around ovulation, but I guess all those systems are related. I used to get swollen and tender boobs a few days before AF and since the chemical I don't get any signs. That's what kind of scares me to think my body is not doing what it should from a hormone perspective.
> 
> On a positive note went to the loo and there was a lot more red coming out, still not exactly like my usual first day of AF, but at least it's something!

My endo is pretty severe I have it on both ovaries, pelvic wall, pouch of douglas(between uterus and rectum), bladder, pretty much everywhere. My right ovary is tethered to my pelvis with adhesions from endo and burst cysts. The endo has been lasered off twice but keeps coming back. I also suffer from cysts on my ovaries (right one mainly but last month the left one decided to join in). I had symptoms for years but the past 18 months it has been unbearable (not able to work, on painkillers on a daily basis - that sort of thing). We have been told to have a child while we still can, but will probably need IVF to do so. Hence the acupuncture and chinese herbs (don't know which ones though one of the acupuncturists I see is also qualified in herbs so she blends them for me) I am classified as damp with blood stagnation, sounds so appealing doesn't it! My main symptoms are constant pain (due in part to adhesions), stabbing pain from cysts, pain walking (500m is my max), tiredness, disturbed sleep, painful intercourse, back pain, sciatic pain, hormonal hell, mittelschmerz, spotting before period (also used to have spotting after sex but op has sorted that at least!), urine tests often show blood as I think I have endo in my bladder. It's rubbish. Hopefully getting pregnant will give me a break from the symptoms and hopefully the endo won't be as bad after baby is born. 

congrats on your period starting more. It is possible the acupuncture has altered your cycle slightly. I have found my periods a bit better since starting herbs and acu (fresher, lighter and less clotty)

Pichi sorry your nips are driving you mad!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Glad your acu went well Bernina!!

Foxy!! I'm not going to say it again but you know what I'm thinking!!! lol

xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies.

I'm 2 days late for AF now, but had a neg 2 days ago...Stillllll waiting! 

For those of you that temp, or know about temp'ing..I have a quick question.

I sometimes wake up about an hour before the alarm goes off..I just wake up, I don't get up and walk around or anything.just turn around and go back to sleep..then in an hr-ish, the alarm rings and I take my temp then. Is that the wrong thing to do? Will it affect the reading at all? I only ask because my temp has been exactly the same for 3 days in a row...so thought that was odd.

Thanks!


----------



## fairygirl

Ooo that's a good question PeaceLove, I do that alot! Edit, do you have a bbt thermometer?

Also I have another question, who has paid for VIP FF and why? What do you think of it compared to the complimentary one?

:hugs: for Bernina and Fifi.
Sorry things aren't becoming clearer for you Shannon. 

:dust: To my 2ww friends. :dust:

Me, my chart is still a monitor display, (which is why I'm considering a short FF upgrade so I can have a play). I have all the same 'symptoms' as around this time last cycle so obviously my body reacts to progesterone in this way. They are bowel issues with wind, nausea, constipation and a tender tummy, a sinus headache, spots, feel greasy, sensitive nipples and icreased bb size. My mood swings are definately worse though, and my bbs are itchy.


----------



## bernina

_Sorry in advance if this post is choppy. I had a reply all typed up and then for some reason my browser changed pages and I lost it all! _

Oh fifi, I had no idea just how much pain you were in, what a rough ride you have had! So is it mainly because of the ovarian cysts that they recommend IVF for you? It's good that you're getting TCM and acupuncture, I have heard of so many sucess stories when combined with IVF. WHEN you get pregnant, is the pregnancy expected to help lessen the pain of the endo and then after delivery does it reduce the chances of the endo growing back? I thought I had heard about that somewhere. :hugs:

Fish, I can't wait to hear how that scan goes!!!! I want pictures please!!

SmileyShazza, those are some great symptoms you are having, can't wait to see what the next few days look like on your chart!!!

PeaceLoveBaby, awesome news on being late. Don't let the previous BFN get you down, sometimes it just take a bit to show up. Fingers crossed for you!!!

Oh about your temping question, I do the same thing and have often wondered if I'm doing it wrong. I have my alarm set at 7am each morning but sometimes will wake at 5 or 6 and roll over a few times and then eventually fall into a mild sleep. Usually if I wake up earlier than 6:30 I go back to sleep but if it's 6:30 or later I just take my temp then. Curious to hear what others have to say on the subject.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I actually don't have a bbt thermometer. *blush* I know I SHOULD..but just haven't bought one yet. Just have a regular digital from the chemist here. I need to order a bbt from online, cuz can't seem to find them in stores here.

I'm also thinking of upgrading. Good question!


----------



## foxyloxy28

haha fish&chips, I know exactly what you are thinking..... and I so hope you are right! :)

peace - I can't give you a definite right answer, but if you are literally just rolling over and not doing anythign else, then I would say that this is fine. What I tend to do if I wake up slightly early, is take my temp quickly, go back to sleep and then temp again at normal time just to double check. Mine are almost always exactly the same :)

fairy - chart is looking nice :) some good symptoms there too. Looking forward to watching things progress over the next week.


----------



## fairygirl

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I actually don't have a bbt thermometer. *blush* I know I SHOULD..but just haven't bought one yet. Just have a regular digital from the chemist here. I need to order a bbt from online, cuz can't seem to find them in stores here.

Does it have a decimal point?


----------



## foxyloxy28

I like the upgraded FF as it gives you so many things to play around with and gives you are really good idea of what your body does at each stage of your cycle :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

fairygirl said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> I actually don't have a bbt thermometer. *blush* I know I SHOULD..but just haven't bought one yet. Just have a regular digital from the chemist here. I need to order a bbt from online, cuz can't seem to find them in stores here.
> 
> Does it have a decimal point?Click to expand...

Yes it does. Only to the tenths instead of the hundredths though. And it's in C instead of F like I'm used to!

So it's 36.3, or 36.4, for example.


----------



## fairygirl

Foxy your chart is beautiful!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks fairygirl. Not getting my hopes up though, as AF has a habit of jumping up and biting me on the arse!


----------



## fairygirl

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Does it have a decimal point?

Yes it does. Only to the tenths instead of the hundredths though. And it's in C instead of F like I'm used to!

So it's 36.3, or 36.4, for example.[/QUOTE]

Right, so I guess your temps could be fluctuating a little within the hundredths. I have seen some charts with straight line temps.


----------



## foxyloxy28

fish&chips - good luck at your scan tomorrow. Bet you can't wait :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Foxy your chart really IS beautiful!!! (from the tiny bit I've studied about it so far) :D GL hun


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks very much PeaceLoveBaby :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

I decided to pay for the VIP option for 3 months as I wanted to really use the FF charting to see what my cycle was going to do this month as it is the first full one since our loss. I am actually really glad that I did as it does have some really useful extra features that have been a great help.

I quite often wake up before my alarm as I wake up at least a couple of times in the night. I tend to take my temp when I wake up and then take it again at the correct time. My thermometer saves the last two readings so it is quite handy. As Foxy says they are usually pretty similar.

Am really looking forward to seeing what my temperatures do over the next few days :)


----------



## fairygirl

Think I'll see if I can hold out on the upgrade for another couple of days, I want to get a better picture of my cycle. Really wanna use the compare charts tool.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks for all the input! You all are amazing.

Smiley, good luck this cycle! I'll be watching and hoping for ya :D


----------



## pichi

i would get a month of FF VIP BUT they don't take my kind of card ¬__¬ i'd use paypal but as i explained in another thread - i had money stollen from my paypal account so, never again


----------



## fairygirl

pichi said:


> i would get a month of FF VIP BUT they don't take my kind of card ¬__¬ i'd use paypal but as i explained in another thread - i had money stollen from my paypal account so, never again

That's not good. :hugs:


----------



## pichi

fairygirl said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> i would get a month of FF VIP BUT they don't take my kind of card ¬__¬ i'd use paypal but as i explained in another thread - i had money stollen from my paypal account so, never again
> 
> That's not good. :hugs:Click to expand...

no it wasn't :( they spent £1000 on a laptop and a few Mobiles :growlmad:


----------



## Angelblue

Thanks for all your advice ladies, I've had 2 temp rises since my + opk, so definitely ov! and we have bd last 2 days in a row (feel free to have a look at my chart) I have used softcups 3 times so far, and I'm not sure if I am putting them in right. FX it works for me this month.

Update from the reflexology appt... it was really good, and she just said she could pick up tension in my shoulders which she said most people have, and she could feel anxiety around my solarplex. (which is true with ttc at the mo) She was so lovely and quite spiritual too, she told me to breathe in the colour baby pink (because I want a girl!) and recommended I get some rose quartz as this is meant to aid chances of fertility especially an egg shape if you put it in your bedroom, and put one in the right hand back corner of my house (as this is for love, back left hand corner for wealth) She also said to do a vision board and then put it in a draw and forget about it! have just ordered a load of rose quartz off the net, it can't hurt to give it a try, makes me feel like I'm am doing all I can and being more positive.

She also did me an angel card at the end and guess what came out? The angel of 'patience' can't remember the name now though, she wrote it down somewhere. It was so spot on about how I should enjoy everything I have got now and not rush to obtain my goals, be patient and let it happen! Something along those lines anyway... it rang so true!! I feel alot more chilled out since I have been I must admit, feeling quite positive. Will definitely be having another session soon (bit too expensive to have weekly though)

:dust: to all


----------



## fairygirl

Great info on the Rose quartz Angelblue, I haven't held my crystals for a couple of weeks now. I have a wish in an envelope and the Angel card of Victory on my windowsill covered in various crystals that support fertility. I sit on the sofa near these. I do cards for the girls in the Believe thread, in my sig, if ever you want to pop by. For myself today I got the card of healing which was nice and for the thread the card of inspiration.


----------



## SmileyShazza

I received a nice parcel in the post from a lovely friend of mine on Tuesday when I got home from work. She went to see a spiritualist who uses crystals for healing etc and brought me some crystals to help with ttc. There are five different crystals (Amethyst, Citrine, Rhodochrosite, Rose Quartz, Jade) which the spiritualist has charged them for me and they all have different properties and benefits. There is also the most beautiful necklace with a crystal/stone in it. My friend said that apparently the stone (Zoisite) is very rare in this country and she had to get it from India. Bless her she typed up all the meanings of the stones and made them into a little letter.

I put the bag with the stones under my pillow and I have worn the necklace to work each day. I was feeling really down and negative on Tuesday but since I got the crystal and already I feel more positive and energised :)

My husband also brought me a fertility crystal keyring for Christmas so I've been holding it in my hand and imagining me holding our baby every day :kiss:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oooh, I'm quite interested in the spiritual side of TTC. Must read up on it a bit more :)

I'd love a have a card reading. Had a psychic reading just before xmas and it was amazing. 

Angel - chart is looking nice. I expect to see crosshairs on there any day now :)


----------



## pichi

a friend of mine's mother is quite in tune shall we say, and does tours all around Europe and the US because she is that good apparently. i've yet to go to one of her shows/sessions but i would be interested to see what is said :) i'd also like a card reading - never go around to getting one though

Angel; i think if your temps is higher or at least above your cover line you'll get your crossbar put in tomorrow ^__^

on another note, does anyone know what's good for acid reflux? it's doing my head in now. i also have what feels like a stabby pain in my left side. like lower down :nope: what the hell have i been up to in my sleep ! :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

No idea what you have been up to pichi!!!

How about milk of magnesia (or whatever that hideous stuff is called?)


----------



## shambaby

foxyloxy28 said:


> I noticed that although my temps are a lot higher this cycle, they are following a similar pattern to my other ones :dohh:Tomorrow, I think will be the telling point temp wise. Gonna wrap myself up in a ski suit and sit by the radiator all night! :haha:

:rofl::rofl: can i join you?!!!

fifi-folle, those symptoms sound awful. i'm keeping everything crossed for you, hope you get your bfp very soon - i've heard it can really improve endo :hugs:

peacelovebaby, i often wake up before the alarm, too, but i often can't get back to sleep so i take my temp as soon as i wake up. it means ff gives me a circle instead of a dot because of the time difference, but doesn't seem to have confused things too much. if you go straight back to sleep, though, i'm not sure which is best, sorry. fx'd for your next test

on the subject of vip ff membership - i got a free trial of the vip package and it just ran out. personally i'm not sure i'll bother paying for it - it's mostly a lot of gimicks that are not necessary. the only useful thing as far as i can see is the extra info it lets you put on your chart - symptoms etc - which might help you make sense of things. so if your chart is a little confusing and you need all the extra info you can get then maybe it is worth it. any way, we're all about to get our bfp's so we won't be needing it!!!!!

i am a little happier now, as i went back to the dr and she has given me antibiotics (pregnancy-friendly ones, just in case!) so am hoping to feel better soon. just in time to go back to work. boo!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Gaviscon is quite good for acid / reflux, you can get it in liquid or liquid capsules I think :)


----------



## bernina

fifi-folle said:


> congrats on your period starting more. It is possible the acupuncture has altered your cycle slightly. I have found my periods a bit better since starting herbs and acu (fresher, lighter and less clotty)

Fifi, I think you may be on to something. I've paid a bit more attention to my flow today and have noticed that the blood is different. It's definitely AF, but it's just like you said, fresher! There are very few clots and (sorry tmi coming) it has that metallic smell like a nosebleed, which is obviously very recent blood, so I think that's a good thing! I have no idea if it's just in my head or if the acupuncture or spirulina (only supplement I've started taking so far) has already kicked in. Whatever it is I'm not complaining!! So cool that I might actually be seeing the effects of acupuncture this early! :dance:

I also think I'm going to adjust my chart and list today as cd 1 instead of yesterday. That gives me a luteal phase of 12 for last cycle which would be consistent with the cycle before that.

Speaking of FF, I have a bunch of free VIP days that I got from people signing up through my account (I think a bunch of those were from wonderful ladies on here, so thank you!!!), I seriously think I have like 133 or something, so hopefully I won't need to even think about a full VIP subscription and will get a BFP long before they run out. But I do enjoy some of the custom features like symptoms and appointments and stuff.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks!

Wow, I do LOVE the spiritual side of things, and I'm so happy to see that you guys appreciate it as well. It's amazing isn't it? :D And doesn't hurt to help you with a little pma in the meantime.

Well my temp is the lowest its ever been (in my whole 5 days of charting lol) so I assume AF is def on her way. She's going on 3 days late..grrr!

GL to the rest of you waiting :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I took my temp this morning and it is still rising. I think that I may be getting a more accurate read than I had previously thought. Thanks everyone for the advice. I also agree I may have ovulated on either cd19 or 20. I will continue to temp and update.:hugs:

Edit: Just realized that we bd'd on cd19, so maybe we were lucky!!! One can hope anyways.


----------



## fairygirl

Well I've well and truely confused FF now. No more solid crosshairs for me. My illness this week and maybe my drinking last weekend has messed with my temps. I guess I should also be careful taking them, make sure I hold the thermometer carefully. Well I think I have O'd and my gut tells me it was day 21 or 22. This is an interesting 2ww. I think I'll see AF by the end of next week. I want to start a fresh. I'd love to be pregnant but I've now learnt it isn't an easy task getting that way.


----------



## fairygirl

Shazza, how strange, they are exactly the crystals on my windowsill!


----------



## shambaby

bernina, glad to hear af is getting her act together, sounds like the accupuncture is definitely doing you some good :happydance:

peacelove baby - i really hope you're wrong and a bfp is just around the corner for you

fairygirl, i too am realising ttc is not always easy - when we started 6 months ago i sort of knew that for some people it took a while, but with my family's history of super-fertility i really thought it wouldn't take too long. now i realise 6 months or so actually isn't that long, although it certainly feels like it! i agree you most likely o'd about cd 21, but i can see why ff is confused. hope you don't see af at all. when will you test?

calliebaby :happydance: for well-timed bd and rising temps :happydance:

my temp is still up at cd14 :happydance: only 1 more day to wait until testing. still have sore bbs and my tummy feels really odd, although i think that's just because i have pulled the muscles coughing. i am now at the stage where i dread going to the loo and can't face looking at my knickers just in case af makes an appearance. i'm really quite worried i've got my hopes up too high this month and am in for a fall.

:dust: to everyone who wants some x


----------



## shambaby

wow, just looked at my last post - think i might be a litle over-excitable with all the :happydance: must be my hormones!!!!!


----------



## fairygirl

I have a feeling about Wednesday. May test Thursday if nothing shows, or even before if I get symptoms. Ok tmi but I'm really constipated to the point where it hurts. Any ideas what I can do, think I may binge eat some Shreddies.


----------



## yomo

Morning Ladies, how are we all doing? 

Well i am day 14 of my 28 and still no show of ovulation! hopefully i shall get that smiley face today when i get home. 

Have we got anyone due for testing today? 

Have a brill day x


----------



## shambaby

fairygirl, you need lots of fluids (water or fruit juice preferably) and plenty of fruit and veg. oranges, i think, are particularly good at, um, loosening things up! not sure the shreddies will be that helpful, although you do need to make sure you get plenty of fibre. hope you feel better soon (unless of course it's a symptom . . . )

good luck for testing next week :dust:


----------



## fifi-folle

Thanks for your hugs girls, could do with it this month for some reason. The endo is really bad and has really affected my life and theoretically pregnancy should help, certainly whilst pregnant the endo should stop spreading, afterwards there's a chance it may stay dormant. The cysts are definitely a problem but also even the deposits of endo release hormones which impeed conception, then there's the risk of endo on my tubes blocking them. I try to downplay my pain because it's not healthy to focus on that, I try as much as possible to get on with life as normal (bit difficult when I can only walk 500m before I get in agony). But on to brighter note...
Bernina glad acupuncture is working for you, I guess you started it at the right point in your cycle and it has encouraged a nice fresh, juicy lining, once you have your op of the septum you'll be in great shape to conceive!!!
Going to try and get bding today and tomorrow, lost the obsessiveness this month, pah, need to get back to it!!! Due to ov tomorrow so fx. 
Will try and get to personals later.


----------



## pichi

fifi-folle i wish you the best of luck hun.:hugs: i just noticed your from Scotland too - where about are you?

well, temp is back up to 36.70'c yay :happydance: acid reflux has seemed to have gone but has been replaced with a thumping headache and horrible pulling pains downstairs :wacko:

Day off today so i can just sit and do nothing :coffee:


----------



## fifi-folle

Yay Pichi enjoy your day off! Good that the reflux has gone, hopefully these are v early preg symptoms for you! Although looking at your chart it's a bit too early to tell I would say.
I'm in Edinburgh, how about you?


----------



## pichi

well the achey legs is a new thing for me. i feel like i said earlier, like ive done a round at the gym haha. it's not as bad today but i can still feel it... never mind. i don't want to get my hopes up or anything. although i have been having a sneaky peek at others pregnant charts online :blush:

i'm further north than edinburgh. im in a wee village north-east of Dundee


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fingers crossed for you Pichi!! It sounds very promising xo


----------



## SmileyShazza

fairygirl said:


> Shazza, how strange, they are exactly the crystals on my windowsill!

Lets hope they work :thumbup:

7dpo today and I am feeling really positive today. 

This morning having really strong cramps which are a little uncomfortable. Ive have gone to have my usual daily cup of tea upon getting to work this morning, took a sip and it turned my stomach. Ive been feeling a little sick all morning too.

My temps have risen steadily since my dip two days ago and seem to be going in the right direction, its just whether they start to come down again towards the middle of next week.

Need the loo for about the 4th time this morning! I really hope these are positive signsmust NOT get too excited though!

https://www.sewingdouble.com/leslie/blinkie/adopted/BabyDust2sq.gif

to all!


----------



## mysticdeliria

SmilingShazza-Temps are looking great today!

PeaceLoveBaby-FX'd for you, you're not out yet!

Callie-You definitely o'd by the looks of your chart so far. I'm still maintaining CD19/20 you can draw in your own crosshairs for the day you think is most likely. Good luck in your 2ww!

Fairy-:hugs: So sorry hun! My first chart was an utter mess as well. It had me down with an 8 day luteal phase and dashed crosshairs, but now that Ive charted a few, I don't think that chart was correct at all! I have my FX'd for this cycle, but if you do start a new one, you'll see that the 2nd one should be better.

Shambaby-One more day, and temps are still sky high!! I'm hoping this is it for you!

Fifi-It's heartbreaking to hear what a rough time endo is for you. I also hope that you will get preggo soon so that you can have some relief from your symptoms. You have a great attitude despite your hardships, get bding and catch that egg this time round.

Foxy-temps are still looking awesome, 3 days til testing! Can't wait!!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Ooh Pichi I grew up outside Dundee, in Monifieth to be precise. I moved when I was 13 though. But my folks are moving back up there later this year.


----------



## shaerichelle

Finally.. AF. But I am confused. 

Edit: i am no longer confused.


----------



## ablacketer

bernina,
doc says all my blood work looks good. he thinks our problem may be either I have scarring from my IUD (I had the copper one in for four years and had it removed due to the amount of pain it was causing me) or its mechanical. My uterus is tipped and leans to the left, also (Im guessing) due to two previous deliveries, my cervix sits a bit low even when its high. there is still half a finger length of canal behind it. He is doing some research but said I probably have two options 1. get my uterus scoped to check for scarring and have a d&c if its there or 2. use clomid and a fertility clinic. 

I spoke with a guy at work who has gone through the same with his wife. they are using clomid and the clinic. He provides his specimen and they sort out the "bad" ones and put them directly into his wife's uterus. Our insurance will cover the meds but not the procedure and the procedure is costing him $400 each time. My hubby and I want to rule out the scarring, but we are pretty sure this is the route we will choose.

Thanks for caring :)

on a side note, check out my chart... super weird. my temps are all over the place and I have lots of creamy CM this morning when I usually have eggwhite by now. Im confused! My lower tummy is achey too!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Rawr, I've started the brown spotting :( AF must be on her way!

That's ok though..I was waiting very very impatiently for her to show so I could start all over lol.

GL to the rest of you! Fx'd as always <3


----------



## fifi-folle

Shannon, sorry AF got you but also glad that cycle is over. Here's hoping this cycle is plain sailing!


----------



## bernina

Shambaby, I know exactly how you are feeling. Towards the end of my cycles I just dread going to the bathroom in case I see blood. It's the worst feeling and I swear the only time I can actually relax when using the restroom is during AF herself. The other times I'm so afraid to see midcycle spotting or dreaded AF herself. Best of luck to you, I can't wait to see what tomorrow holds. I have everything crossed for you!!! Your chart is sure looking promising!!

Good luck with the BD fifi!!! I really commend you for trying not to dwell on the pain and let it rule your life when it would be so easy to just give in. You are definitely a strong person and I really hope your BFP comes along soon and that it has the added bonus of providing you with relief. 

Pichi, temps continue to be nice and high, looking good!!!! Enjoy your day off today!

SmileyShazza, your chart continues to look great and those symptoms could be very promising!!!

PeaceLoveBaby, grrr sorry that it seems the witch is coming, but here's to a fresh cycle of trying for us both!!

Shannon, I never thought I'd say this but I am so relieved that AF finally showed her ugly face for you. At least this way you know where you stand in your cycle and can get ready for a fresh try.

Ablacketer, Glad the blood work is normal but sorry to hear about the possible scarring and pain that the IUD caused you. When I told a good friend that I was having my uterine septum removed and how the surgery was similar to a D&C, she said she heard lots of success stories where women got a D&C and then got pregnant within the next 2 cycles, just something about it seems to clear the way and make room for baby. So perhaps having the uterus scoped and a D&C would possibly jump start things for you. I'm trying to avoid Clomid at all costs by doing TCM and acupuncture, but I'm also impatient and don't know that I can wait around for too long without jumping on the Clomid wagon. I just want results!! If you want I will let you know how my surgery went and if you have any questions maybe I can help to answer them. I know mine isn't exactly a D&C but they will be going in the same way and using a scope as well. That's wonderful that your insurance will cover the cost of the meds to do IUI, that's better than most. And I know $400 is a lot of money, but honestly with what I've heard from other people, that's a pretty good price for IUI. When do you think you'll make a decision about what to do next?

Oh Foxy, where are you? I need to pull up an old post so I can check out your temp today!!! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Hope you are ok Shannon. :hugs: I've cleared some of my stomach ache, full of wind and some waves of nausea, I wish I could say this was a symptom but it happened last cycle too especially when I got nervous over ttc. Oh I'm much chirpier today which is good!


----------



## bernina

Hi Fairy! Glad to hear that you're in a happier mood today and feeling better :) Plus it's Friday and that's always a good thing.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Here's my chart link :) Catch up later girls xx


----------



## bernina

Awesome Foxy!!! Your chart is the prettiest I have seen!!! I just know good things are coming your way!! Hope all is well!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks bernina - I have had a nightmare day here at work. In 30 mins, I am going upstairs to work with the mental health team for a few hours on top of my 8 hour day! I am their administrator during the day, but do extra clinical shifts with them on the weekends. Tonight they are short staffed, so I have offered to help out!

Silly old me!

Will catch up with all you lovely ladies later on

Shannon - sorry AF got you, however am pleased that your nightmare cycle is finally over and you are ready to start another one :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Foxy- start another nightmare, lol.. seems it! This ttc is so difficult.
Af is killing me today. Advil doesnt do anything for me anymore:(

Fairy I am okay:hugs: I cried a little last night. Hubby is so good he held me and he said he was sad too. He never expresses his feelings.

Bernina- I am excited now too. I wasnt yesterday, but to finally have a fresh start!


----------



## fairygirl

Shannon what your husband did sounds lovely. Foxy, your chart is stunning.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Foxy - even though I'm new to this your chart is looking pretty damn good I have to say! I hope mine is looking like that in a few days time. Sending you lots of :dust:

Shannon sorry to hear that AF came for you - I hope she isn't being too evil :(

Fairygirl - glad you are feeling a bit better today.

Berina - keeping everything crossed my chart carries on the way it has been :thumbup:

I hope everyone has a great weekend whatever you are up to :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

So Foxy, when does your AF usually arrive? Are you going to wait to test until 3 days? x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Well, it should arrive Sunday if I have a 12 day luteal phase or monday is I have a 13 day one. I'm guessing I'll have a 13 as this seems to be the more common in my cycles :) I am going to wait to test. Well and truely fed up of getting -ve's in the past. 

I'm not convinced this is it. As nice as my chart looks, I know that my body likes to hack me right off, so we will have to see if anything happens on Monday. 

How was your scan? Sorry just realised it's the 22nd, not the 23rd! Hope all goes well :)


----------



## Staceiz19

hey i was just wondering are my temps to high in the luteal phase to implant an embryo? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29e1eb


----------



## bernina

Staceiz19 said:


> hey i was just wondering are my temps to high in the luteal phase to implant an embryo?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29e1eb

Hi Staceiz, no your post ovulation temps look just fine! I'm not sure there is such a thing as too high (assuming you don't have a super high fever and honestly not even sure if that hinders implantation). 

Your chart is looking really really good!!!


----------



## Staceiz19

thanks bernina ... thats alot more comforting :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm expecting a temp drop tomorrow :( I'm now on P watch (as mentioned in a previous post!). Also just took my temp now just to see if it was still fairly high (have been doing this most nights and it has been high) now it's down to 97.86 - RUBBISH! 

Luckily, I haven't got my hopes up, so if AF turns up over the weekend, then so be it! 

Hope you are all well. There are some nice looking charts ladies :)


----------



## ablacketer

thank you! I would love for you to keep ,me posted. 

we have discussed it, doc wants me to come in for a 21 day progesterone test then off to be scoped :) we are going to have it looked at then go from there :)


----------



## pichi

ah no temp drop for you foxy by the looks of things :) keep that PMA

shaerichelle: at least something has shown up and you can start from the beginning all fresh and new ^^

my temps up again today, yay - 36.81'c highest temp i've seen so far this cycle


----------



## fairygirl

Pichi- I wish my temps would rise that high! Well I'm going to record 36.59 on my chart but it isn't accurate. I woke up an hour earlier than normal and had to go to the bathroom to get a tissue. Then got back to bed and realised I should do temp. I'v been sleeping with my mouth open too due to this cold. Tomorrow's won't be accurate either as I'm drinking tonight! Oh well.


----------



## pichi

just remember to mark why there may be a change in temp on your chart hunny :)its above your coverline too *nod*
i had a drop in my temp after O but a few days later it has gone up and up


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning Ladies

Temp drop for me this morning, but nowhere near what I was expecting. :) Hoping it's a good thing. Although, my temps have stayed him before and AF has arrived. Hurry up Monday! haha

Nice rise pichi :)

Fairy - Today's temp is still above the coverline, so don't worry.


----------



## pichi

i think you are still in with an amazing chance foxy. i mean if you look at some of the charts that result in pregnancy, some of the temps whoosh straight down then up again.

i mean look at THIS ONE


----------



## foxyloxy28

Wow - I would never have said that chart would end in pregnancy! Just goes to show, you never know!

Thanks hun, that's perked me up a bit.


----------



## fairygirl

I still have everything crossed for you Foxy. Thanks for that Pichi, mine isn't the only one that goes up and down everyday then and doesn't seem to want to get much higher.


----------



## pichi

foxyloxy28 said:


> Wow - I would never have said that chart would end in pregnancy! Just goes to show, you never know!
> 
> Thanks hun, that's perked me up a bit.

no problem hun ^__^ not only are the temps quite low that particular person only :sex: once around O time :wacko:

there is hope for us all :thumbup:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well I've had a little rise again this morning so thats good news :)

Now just hoping and praying that it stays up and those swimmers have been strong enough to succeed in their mission https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/character/smiley-vault-character-009.gif


----------



## foxyloxy28

That's a very nice looking chart you have there shazza :)


----------



## fairygirl

Shazza your chart looks lovely.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Shazza - I was having a nosey at your charts and I think this cycle is going to be slightly shorter than 31 days. I know you didn't temp for the whole of your last cycle, but I reckon you have around a 14 day LP and so that would mean 6 days left till testing on this cycle :) 

What does everyone think?


----------



## pichi

yeah, since the O date is the 15th i think AF (or not of that is the case ) should be due the 29th Jan?


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> Shazza - I was having a nosey at your charts and I think this cycle is going to be slightly shorter than 31 days. I know you didn't temp for the whole of your last cycle, but I reckon you have around a 14 day LP and so that would mean 6 days left till testing on this cycle :)

Thank you for looking at my chart girls :flower:

That could actually be a possibility.

This is kind of the first full cycle I've had since having the op after my mmc. Before I got my bfp last time my cycles were between 23 - 25 days. My 'cycle' last month was 31 days but in all honesty I don't tend to class it as a proper cycle because it was forced due to the operation.

I had wondered if my cycle would now stay at 31 days or if it might change this month so at the moment I'm a bit in the dark. This was one of the reasons I thought it might be helpful to start temping as it might give me some insight into my cycle.

It has certainly done that :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

mystic - how are you doing over there? :)


----------



## shambaby

hi everyone - i don't have much time today and am in a bit of a daze, but wanted to let you know i got a lovely bfp this morning! i'm still cautious and have bought some frers for a confirmatory test tomorrow (used clearblue today, but heard they are more prone to evaps and false pos) but cautiously excited! :happydance:

:dust: to everyone x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's wonderful, sham!!!! Congrats! I understand being cautious...hope it all works out, luv


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congratulations Shambaby :) Wow another BFP to add to the growing list. Fingers crossed for further confirmation tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Oh, Shambaby, I knew your temps looked great despite the illness! I saw the green line on your chart today and was hoping you'd make an announcement! I'm so happy for you, Congratulations!! :thumbup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Wooo hoo, at this rate there won't be many of us left on this thread - you'll all be in 1st tri lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol, looks like it!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Peace - Just looking at your chart and notice that temp dip and some spotting :thumbup: When are you expecting AF? Could it be an ID?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I honestly don't know! I am thinking I miscalculated my O date bigtime. I'm so confused lol. Still such a newbie with charting. Do you think it could be that? I've had zero spotting since yesterday..and it only lasted a few hrs...also it was only when I was checking, wasn't on the tp or anything.

Argh, I just don't know...I'm afraid to be optimistic at this point..seems so very late!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Was actually expecting AF 4 days ago. But now I'm not sure....If I O'd late, then AF wld obv be expected now or soon. I've tested a few times, all neg.


----------



## foxyloxy28

It's really hard to say based on your CM, as you had two episodes of fertile CM. I would guess that you ovulated somewhere between CD16 - CD20. I'll be keeping an eye on your temps to see what happens over the coming days :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks so much! Yeah, it was a funky cycle..Wish I had started temping at the beginning so I'd know for sure when I O'd, but I was pretty cocky and thought I could tell lol. 

Yours is still looking fantabulous! Can't wait to see what happens :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks hun. I'm hoping this is it! Not sure whether to test tomorrow or not! Normally when I do, I get a BFN followed by AF lol. I could have ovulated CD19, so could be one day behind where FF puts me. Think I'll hold out till Monday.


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hi everyone! I've just had a quick read through of everything I missed, once I got over the excitement for Shambaby :dance:

Shannon-I'm so glad to hear that this cycle from hell :devil: is finally over. Unfortunately, it didn't end the way we hoped but at least you can start a fresh new cycle! I'm still kind of confused since you had all those great sounding symptoms :shrug:

Stacie-Your post o temps look great! Don't worry, high temps are a good thing and won't hurt the "cooking" of an embryo.

Shazza-Your chart is looking great, a couple more temps like that and FF will likely label you triphasic :yipee:. I'm very excited for you!

Fairy-Your temp is still above the cover line, don't worry about temp dips now. At this point, the work has been done and the temps don't mean too much. It's all up to the :spermy: and the egg now!

Pichi-Nice temp rise, looking good!!

Peace-It's hard to say what your cycle is doing without the temps. You may have miscalculated o, but if you are still getting BFNs all we can do is wait. Hopefully a BFP is just around the corner!

Foxy-DO NOT take your temps at night! I tried that the week before I got my BFP and it drove me crazy. There were a couple of nights when I got temps in the 35.5 range while my bbt was closer to the 36.7 range. Evening temps are so variable, they depend on your activity levels, mood, time you last ate, room temp etc. you cannot get an accurate reading from them! Seriously, stop, you will make yourself absolutely mad doing it! But your temps are looking great still, 2 more days, I'm so excited!!

As for me, thanks for asking, I'm not sure what to think. I really don't feel pregnant still so I'm hoping everything is alright. I went to the GP on Monday, and she ordered some bloods and ultrasound. I got the results yesterday and U/S showed about nothing, though she did say that there was some thickening of the lining. I'm hoping that it was just too early as I was only 4+2 on Monday. I have been told to get another scan in the 1st week of Feb. when I will hopefully be 6+ weeks. My temps are still up, I have almost no symptoms, I spotted again yesterday and I have been blessed with a yeast infection :blush:, I'm a nervous wreck! I hope all you ladies get to experience the "joys" of 1st tri soon :haha:!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hullo Ladies!

I'd love to jump into this thread if y'all don't mind- I'm 34 and I've been ttc for 8 cycles with just a rough estimate of my ovulation from generic online calculators. The disappointment drove me to fertility friend so I can get a better handle on my cycle. The bfp's on these newbie threads are very encouraging! I need to post a few more times before I can put a link to my chart in my signature. I'm only on CD 6 so my chart isn't very exciting anyways. Lots of support and encouragement to everyone~

Jaimie


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hullo Ladies!

I'd love to jump into this thread if y'all don't mind- I'm 34 and I've been ttc for 8 cycles with just a rough estimate of my ovulation from generic online calculators. The disappointment drove me to fertility friend so I can get a better handle on my cycle. The bfp's on these newbie threads are very encouraging! I need to post a few more times before I can put a link to my chart in my signature. I'm only on CD 6 so my chart isn't very exciting anyways. Lots of support and encouragement to everyone~

Jaimie


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mystic, GL with everything! A ton of women say they don't feel pregnant as early as you are..I am sure everythings fine :hugs:

Foxy, Fx'd! I'll be anxiously awaiting Monday then. If you can wait till then, that's great...hope you are done with BFNs

Jaimie, welcome :D I, too, was using the calculators to try to figure out O..I guess that's not the best thing to do. Temping seems to be it, that way you can at least learn when you REALLY ovulate. I just started it all, so mine's also pretty boring lol. Fx'd for this cycle!


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats Shambaby!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey! Congratulations Sham!

Well ladies.. introducing baby fishy!

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/cropped.jpg

I nearly cried I was so relieved!! The only reason I didn't was because whenever I moved it messed up the U/S!! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww congrats. Baby fishy looks like he/she is growing good.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Shambaby :hugs:

I can totally understand you being cautious - let us know how you get on tomorrow after doing another test :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww fishy!!! Congrats!!! Isn't it so amazing :D


----------



## SmileyShazza

Awwww lovely picture Fishy - it must be lovely to see that on the screen. 

I know I will be a nervous wreck if I get a bfp again and when we get to see bubs on a scan I'll probably burst into tears straight away!!!!

Good luck to all those testing over the next couple of days - am keeping everything crossed for you :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Mystic - thanks hun. I told myself off for doing it last night. Around this time in the cycle I find myself struggling to get a good nigt's sleep and I am anxious about my temp. Getting the decent temps at night kinda relieved that slightly. Apart from last night when I was stressed right out till about 1am! haha That'll teach me.

So, no more I promise!

Don't worry yourself. 4 weeks is so very early. I'm sure that you will start to get some of those symptoms soon. Keep us posted :)

Fish&Chips - little fishy is amazing. I've never seen an early scan before. I'm from Jersey and they only do 12 weeks & 20 weeks! Wow. I'm glad everything is going well for you. Now try and relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

Welcome Jaimie :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Foxy, it's the same here but we paid for a private scan. It was £50 so I think well worth the money for peace of mind. How are you feeling today? Still getting that stabbing feeling? x


----------



## foxyloxy28

£50 - that's ecellent. I thought it would be a couple of hundred! No stabbing feeling. Just feel a bit sickly/nauseous when I move around. Mild twinges, but nothing major. Had a slight stabbing pain yesterday - on both sides at different times of the day. 

Just woken up from a 2 hours nap :) Really needed it.


----------



## Fish&Chips

You sound just like me Foxy xxx


----------



## mysticdeliria

Little Fishy is beautiful Fish and Chips!! I'm sure the 50 pounds was well worth it!

Foxy, things are still sounding amazing! I just woke up from a nap myself! Come on Monday, hurry up!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck for Monday Mystic x


----------



## crossroads

Fish&Chips said:


> Yey! Congratulations Sham!
> 
> Well ladies.. introducing baby fishy!
> 
> https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/cropped.jpg
> 
> I nearly cried I was so relieved!! The only reason I didn't was because whenever I moved it messed up the U/S!! xx

Soooooooo cute!


----------



## fifi-folle

Congrats Shambaby!!! 
Thanks for sharing your pic Fish n Chips!
Foxy your chart is looking great still
Shazza your temps are looking good
Peace fingers crossed that was an ID
Jamie look forward to seeing your chart!
Pichi that temp rise is lovely
Fairygirl hope you have a nice night tonight!
Lots of post ov girls I notice, let's hope there are lots more +ve HPTs!!!
Not sure if I have ov'd yet, not been doing opks this month and temps have been all over the place due to waking up during the night due to this stupid cyst. Had awful pain when bding earlier but didn't let it stop me!Going to mention it to the doc when I see him this week. Not convinced this is going to be our cycle, but we shall see!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks fifi.

Sometimes, I wonder if anything would stop us bding in the run up to ov! I hope your pain eases and you are able to give yourself the best chance of catching that eggy. Your chart looks fine hun. I think you should ov anyday now :)

Just treated myself to a mcdonalds - bloody lovely, not so nice now I'm repeating it! haha


----------



## fifi-folle

Mmm McDonalds mmmm we were out tonight and before we went DH said I could get a burger on our way home but then talked me out of it, boo hiss. But been out and caught up with friends that we've not seen in ages, it was great, planned to stay only an hour at the pub but ended up staying much longer! Neither of us is drinking though (one good thing about being on painkillers, when we do get pregnant no-one will really question why I'm not drinking!)


----------



## daniellerbee

I was wondering if anyone had any input on my chart. I think it is looking promising, but I am not sure. I had a dip on 9dpo...could that be inplantation? I was so excited when my temp went back up. I was hoping maybe someone else could look and give my their opinion. This 2ww thing sucks...lol.




https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2aaec5/ttc.png


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well not quite sure whats going on this morning :wacko:

Went to bed at midnight, set my alarm for 3am took my temp it was 98.77 went back to bed set me alarm for 6am and it was 97.86 but I did wake up twice in between each alarm :dohh:

I must admit the first temp was a bit of a shambles as I couldn't find the thermometer, it had fallen down inbetween the mattress and the pillow :growlmad: so there was a lot of moving around involved trying to find it.

The temp the day before was taken at 5am so am not sure which one to use. To be honest I doubt either of them were that accurate today which is annoying as I really wanted to get it right but unfortunately it didn't work out that way.

I've input the second one for now is that what you girls would suggest?


----------



## Fish&Chips

daniellerbee.. that looks like a lovely chart you are getting there. That dip in temps could well be implantation. FX!

SmileyShazza.. what time do you usually take your temp. Apparently it's different for each lady.. some people get a more reliable temp if they use the one at the same time each day.. irrelevant of if they woke up early, however some ladies have to always use the first temp of the day. I guess just use the temp you think is more likely and wait until tomorrow.

Just checked out foxy's chart and her temp went up again today! It's looking so promising! 

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just seen Foxy that you've taken a test and it was negative but 13 dpo is still classified as early so FX that's why. Also what did you test with? xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning ladies

Tested with a Superdrug Early Test this morning. Last cycle tried FRER so decided to give the other brand a go. Not even a whiff of a line! I didn't expect one though to be honest. I reckon I'll be one of those people that only gets +ve blood test!

Daniellerbee - I agree with Fish that that could indeed be an ID :)

Shazza - I tend to take the temp that is closest to my normal waking time - unless it is completely unreliable - i.e. got up, had a drink, less than 2 hours sleep etc.

How are Fish & little Fishy today?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good thanks Foxy. We went out last night and I was knackered so I'm just sitting here in my PJs! I keep looking at our little Fishy and nearly crying!

Are you going to test again tomorrow? I'm sure you know this already but make sure you use the first pee of the day. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just had another look at your chart Foxy and I reckon you ov-ed later than what FF is saying but only by a day. It's just that your watery CM is meant to disappear as soon as you ov and you've put down you still had it for 2 more days. That could mean that it's still too early to test. I got a VERY faint BFP at 12dpo but I only saw it when I went back to it after telling my OH that it was a negative. I had to manipulate it and everything to see the line. FX hun x


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm not suprised you are nearly crying. It must be amazing :)

Probably going to wait till Tuesday, as AF is due tomorrow. Normally, a few hours after I test AF arrives, so we shall see today! xx


----------



## Tierney

Hi all 
Ive been reading through your thread and would really like to join it.
Im on my 7th month ttc but have only just started charting in the last couple of months, so Im just getting used to it. This month has been a bit confusing because I missed a couple of temps out and I think I have OV'd before FF is saying but I will just have to wait and see.
Foxy-your chart looks great and fish and chips-big congrats xx
Baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Fish - yes I agree. I was playing around with it the other day and if I take off one day's WCM, then it moves me to CD19. That would fit. I am going to change it, as I'm naughty and never really pay a huge amount of attention to my CM!

Hi Tierney - Welcome. Looking at your chart again, I think CD24-26 for Ov. Difficult to tell due to missing temps. I'm sure you will get lots of advice and support on this thread. I know I certainly do :)


----------



## fairygirl

Morning girls. I told you today's temp would be unaccurate, but it is rather interesting. I took it at half 8, 2 hours later than normal but I only went to bed at 4.15 so needed my 3 hours sleep. Had quite a few glasses of wine and my temp has shot up, the odd thing is that it is still that high despite the fact I slept with my mouth open! FF gave me 5 days free VIP from today, which is great as I can now play with all the features without paying! I switched the O method to their Research one and low and behold I got CD22! It finally agrees with me and I want to leave it one this setting whilst I have it for free. Symptoms wise my nipples are so sore!!! More so than last month I think and I have finally bought a larger cup size bra as I seem to gain a cup size in the 2ww. I really hope my temp doesn't fall too far in the morning when life all gets back to normal as that will make for a very interesting chart.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Chart amended :) Not looking as pretty anymore though!! haha


----------



## fairygirl

Oh it has _just_ given me solid crosshairs! They were dashed when I first changed it what?!


----------



## fairygirl

You got another temp rise this morning Foxy, that's good! 

I best read back through the thread.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oh yes - I look a few minutes ago and they were dashed! :)

Yes fairygirl, but Fish&Chips pointed out that I probably ov'd on CD19 (not 18 as originally thought). I agree so have changed my CM and am therefore a day behind where I thought I was. That's perked me up a bit, as was expecting AF tomorrow, so was disappointed to see a BFN.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I agree with Foxy and think you ov-ed cd26 x

Chart looks great Foxy x

It all sounds promising FG. FX x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Just noticed that my Early Pregnancy Signs has gone up to 73 points - was previously at 62!

BD Timing has gone to High from Good :) Yey haha Come on BFP!!! PLEASE! lol


----------



## fairygirl

Foxy I hope AF doesn't show and you get enough hcg in your system for a BFP in the coming days. 

I really don't think this will be my month, I don't want to be disappointed again by getting my hopes up iykwim. I'm so excited that I'm hopefully 9dpo today, it makes it seem all real. I'm sure at this point last cycle my hormonal overload symptoms were all easing so we'll see what the next few days hold.


----------



## jopascoe

hey ladies this is first month of charting and im just sooo confused
put in this a temperature and has told me i ovulated, there are dotted lines indicating i may not have ovulated on that day...im real confused.
can anyone interpret my chart to me please? can you see a clear thermal shift, sorry if i sound rater foolish but im literally no good.

thanks in advance


----------



## fairygirl

My VIP trial isn't full VIP, how rude!


----------



## Fish&Chips

jopascoe said:


> hey ladies this is first month of charting and im just sooo confused
> put in this a temperature and has told me i ovulated, there are dotted lines indicating i may not have ovulated on that day...im real confused.
> can anyone interpret my chart to me please? can you see a clear thermal shift, sorry if i sound rater foolish but im literally no good.
> 
> thanks in advance

The OPKs are throwing FF out. If there were definitely positive ie the test line as dark or darker than the control line then I would say you ov-ed yesterday. x


----------



## foxyloxy28

How very rude indeed Farygirl.

jopascoe - I think FF will indicate CD14 as Ov day if your temps continue with a sustained rise. :) Your CM, OPKS and Temps aren't matching, so this is probably what is throwing FF off slightly.


----------



## fairygirl

Jopascoe, I think the confusion is on day 14 as you have a dip and it comes after the positive opk (You O just after a positive one right?). My O day has changed so many times over the past few days due to dips on my chart.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Great minds think alike Fish&Chips lol xx


----------



## jopascoe

thanks for your replies
i had a positive opk on day 12 c and t lines were same, day 13 i did another opk and t line was well darker than c line. 
i had real bad ov pain yest lasted all day was like dull period pain, this morning i have no pain it seems to have disapeered.
i had no ew cm just like clear/white wet stuff (sorry).


----------



## foxyloxy28

I never have EWCM jopascoe. If CD13's was much darker, I'd remove CD12's from FF. See if that makes any difference. :)


----------



## fairygirl

F&C I just saw your pic. Little Fish looks lovely and what a great price for a scan! I'm so tempted myself once I'm pregnant.

Congratulations to Shambaby, I hope to see your BFP again today!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep great minds Foxy! I agree.. you should remove the temp from cd13 as your OPKs are more reliable as they were definitely positive. When I ov-ed my cm was very watery. x


----------



## jopascoe

foxyloxy28 said:


> I never have EWCM jopascoe. If CD13's was much darker, I'd remove CD12's from FF. See if that makes any difference. :)

hey foxyloxy i removed cd12 from ff and now it hasnt detected ovulation???
shall i keep removed what do you think?


----------



## crossroads

foxyloxy28 said:


> I never have EWCM jopascoe. If CD13's was much darker, I'd remove CD12's from FF. See if that makes any difference. :)

Your chart looks good foxy :D


----------



## Staceiz19

Hey girls.. 

I just had browny mucus/blood when i wiped 2 times (just a bit) do you think i should add this on my chart as spotting or just leave it ?


----------



## jopascoe

Fish&Chips said:


> Yep great minds Foxy! I agree.. you should remove the temp from cd13 as your OPKs are more reliable as they were definitely positive. When I ov-ed my cm was very watery. x

im confused again..lol
you think i should remove the temperature..or the positive opk on the 1st day?
i just removed cd 12 as cd 13 was much darker and stronger, now it hasnt detected ovulation.


----------



## fairygirl

Jopascoe, FF is going to look for another temp or two above coverline before it'll give you crosshairs back and it will probably give you CD14


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep like FG said, FF needs to see 3 higher temps before it puts the cross hairs in. xx


----------



## jopascoe

ok thankyou ladies....i will just be patient..lol and se what happens over the next few days.


----------



## fairygirl

Oh I just lost my solid crosshairs after flicking through the O detection methods. I hope they come back later. I can't stop thinking about testing! Think I had an 11 day lp last month if O was on last day of ewcm.


----------



## Fish&Chips

FG, I agree with FF on your OV day so you are probably only 9dpo which is still so early to test. If you can hang one a bit I would. xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My poor cycle is so screwy lol. I tried changing my O date, since I honestly think it was much later than I initially thought. Rawr, AF needs to hurry up so I can start all over properly!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I decided to go with the higher temp as I remembered this morning that I laid mostly out from the covers later on as I was so warm which probably won't have helped the second temp.

I always find it harder at the weekends as my sleeping pattern changes from during the week.


----------



## fairygirl

Peacelovebaby, :hugs: Typically O would have been on the last day of your fertile cm, so if you have recorded that properly it is possible you have O day correct, or it was the following day. 

Shazza, that is a big rise in temp :p I too find my weekend throws things off bit even when I do take my temp at the same time.

F&C, I find it strange that FF's only decided I can have that O day on the Research setting.


----------



## RedRose19

can i join?? im cd 1 today and starting charting today :)


----------



## fairygirl

:wave: Babyhopes xx


----------



## RedRose19

im away at my parents this weekend so wont be able to temp untill 2mor... wd it be bad to miss out the first temp of the cycle?


----------



## Fish&Chips

No don't worry babyhopes10, it only really matters around ov and after ov xx


----------



## RedRose19

ok thanks :D this is my last chance to get bfp b4 march i really hope we catch this cycle


----------



## mysticdeliria

*Daniellerbee*-Your chart looks great, the dip could certainly be an ID as foxy and fish are saying. When will you test?

*Shazza*-Personally, I would go with the second temp as it is likely closer to your normal wake-up time. But temps right now don't matter except in the "feel-good" sense, since o has been confirmed and now you're just waiting, so enter the one that makes you feel better.

*Foxy*-So sorry to hear about the BFN today. I agree completely with fish, now that she mentions it, CD19 could likely be your o day. I notice that you've changed it already so hopefully that BFP is only a day or 2 away. Despite what you said, your chart does still look GREAT, keep those temps rising! The sign changes sound great Foxy, 73 is awesome, way better than my measly 12 points :haha:!

*Tierney*-I agree with Foxy CD26 looks good for O as that is when your fertile CM stopped. That would make you further along in the 2ww than ff says. Good luck with 2ww, keep checking in if you have questions!

*Fairy*-It may just be the booze, but your chart is looking great now!! I fully support the o change that FF has given you, and yay for solid crosshairs!!

*jopascoe*-I think you need some more temps to pinpoint o. I would go with CD 15 atm because there is a rise right after, a +OPK right before, and it looks good for CP and CM. We will have to wait for the coming days to say for sure though as ff will wait for a sustained rise to give you crosshairs.

*Stacie*-I would add that as spotting. If it's implantation, you'll want to know what day it was.

*Peace*-I agree your chart for this month will be a write-off since you didn't start it until the end, but don't count yourself out yet! Just coz you don't know when you o'd doesn't mean you didn't catch that egg. Let's keep waiting, and keep a PMA!

*Babyhopes*-Welcome! We will enjoy stalking your chart as it evolves! Temps at the very beginning and end of your cycle don't mean much, you really just need the middle ones just before and after o to pinpoint whether you ovulated. Hope you catch it too!

*Fish&Chips*-I pretty much agree with everything you've said this morning!

Girls, so many charts look soooo good right now! The BFPs are coming fast and furious and we still have so many girls coming to the end of the 2ww! What an exciting week!!! Good luck to you all!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Mystic & Crossroads :)

How are you both doing? x


----------



## ablacketer

wtf is up with my temps? can you guys take a peek?


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi ladies. After a chemical does your temp stay up. Had preg symptoms and tested positive weds and tuesday thursday I had extreme pain followef my AF.

Help.


----------



## daniellerbee

I am too chicken to test right now...lol. I was hoping to wait until day cd 40, because AF should show up about then. I am terrified to get a false neg. I figure if I wait until then it would be for sure. I hope I can wait that long! Thanks to everyone for looking at my chart. It is nice to have someone to talk to about all of this.


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOL Mystic! I'm obviously having a 'wise' day! x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Feeling a bit blah. Starting to get the usual sign that AF is due in a day or so :(

Really hope she doesn't appear. Not sure whether I can go another cycle or not. :dohh:
:af::af::af: :haha:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Keeping my fingers firmly crossed that AF flies straight past you (and me) this month Foxy!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks hun. That chart of yours is looking fantastic. JEALOUS! lol I want your chart! :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Are you going to test in a couple of days Shazza? I'm gonna hold off till Wednesday (if AF doesn't show tomorrow or Tuesday). You should be due to test around Wednesday too :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Really? There is nothing wrong with your chart though hun. What makes you think AF is coming?

I don't know why but to be honest I really think I'm out this month too :shrug: stupidly I did a test today, I don't even know why I did it as I know 9pdo is too early :( not a hint of any kind of line. I'm such a wally as now it has made my PMA take a real nosedive.

As for proper (not stupidity) testing I really don't know. FF is telling to wait till 3rd February because its going on me having a 31 day cycle. I originally said I'd wait till Wednesday and she whats going on and then decide what I'm going to do xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Not had a huge amount of PMA this cycle as didn't expect to be able try this month as had visitors over the xmas & new year period. Getting a BFN today has also bought me back to reality! 

Your chart is looking great though. Really nice high temps :)

I don't think your cycle will be 31 days. You ov'd earlier than on your last cycle. My guess would be you be safe to test from Wednesday onwards.


----------



## fifi-folle

shaerichelle said:


> Hi ladies. After a chemical does your temp stay up. Had preg symptoms and tested positive weds and tuesday thursday I had extreme pain followef my AF.
> 
> Help.

In my case yes it did take a day or two for temps to drop. Sorry that happened to you. x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

AF has got me! Now I can finally start a proper chart..and know better when I OV.


----------



## lynn3035

What is eveyones thoughts on what the best timing is after getting a +opk result? Do you wait till the next day or bd both days?


----------



## ruby_baby

Hi all,

I am new to charting this month & still getting the hang of it really. I tried OPKs for the first time too but didn't do twice a day mid-cycle so never got a positive. My temps & a slightly less than dark opk line indicate I may have ovulated already but i can't figure out when, the time line seems all wrong. Here is whats has been happening:

Day 1 - 12: temps hovering around 36.5 (very very faint opk lines on 11 & 12) BD - 12
Day 13: 36.3 (opk line a little bit darker) BD
Day 14: 36.7 (opk line darker but not positive) BD
Day 15: 36.6 (light opk line x 2 - second one lightest)
Day 16: 36.7 BD
Day 17: 36.8 (sharp pain in right ovary at night)
Day 18: 36.7 (today - slight cramps)

Sorry, I didn't chart my cm...will add that to the list of 'to do's' for next month!
Anyone got any ideas what the hell is going on? I can't figure out if I have ov'd or not. I have trawled through different sites/posts looking for a similar situation but haven't come across one.
By the way, I always have 28 day cycle.

Any help / insight you could provide would be much appreciated - thanks!
ruby_baby


----------



## mysticdeliria

*Shannon*-Sorry to hear you had a chemical, hun :hugs:. Although things do make a little more sense now. I don't know the answer to your question, but I think fifi answered it for you. This cycle should be better for you as I've heard that women are more fertile immediately following a chemical pregnancy.

*Foxy and Shazza*-Keep that PMA girls, it is seriously early still! Your charts are still awesome, :thumbup: don't let those BFNs get you down!

*Peace*-So sorry to hear :witch: got you, but at least now you can temp a good cycle and trust me, you will learn so much about your body!

*Lynn*-My advice? Just :sex: and :sex: and :sex:, every chance you get, OPKs and temps be damned! If you know that egg is about to pop set up an ambush so there's no escaping!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> Your chart is looking great though. Really nice high temps :)
> 
> I don't think your cycle will be 31 days. You ov'd earlier than on your last cycle. My guess would be you be safe to test from Wednesday onwards.

Well I'll wait till Wednesday and see whats happened and then maybe I'll consider testing although was thinking I'd try and wait till the end of next weekish. Depending on what happens with my chart I might change my mind though!


----------



## mysticdeliria

ruby_baby said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to charting this month & still getting the hang of it really. I tried OPKs for the first time too but didn't do twice a day mid-cycle so never got a positive. My temps & a slightly less than dark opk line indicate I may have ovulated already but i can't figure out when, the time line seems all wrong. Here is whats has been happening:
> 
> Day 1 - 12: temps hovering around 36.5 (very very faint opk lines on 11 & 12) BD - 12
> Day 13: 36.3 (opk line a little bit darker) BD
> Day 14: 36.7 (opk line darker but not positive) BD
> Day 15: 36.6 (light opk line x 2 - second one lightest)
> Day 16: 36.7 BD
> Day 17: 36.8 (sharp pain in right ovary at night)
> Day 18: 36.7 (today - slight cramps)
> 
> Sorry, I didn't chart my cm...will add that to the list of 'to do's' for next month!
> Anyone got any ideas what the hell is going on? I can't figure out if I have ov'd or not. I have trawled through different sites/posts looking for a similar situation but haven't come across one.
> By the way, I always have 28 day cycle.
> 
> Any help / insight you could provide would be much appreciated - thanks!
> ruby_baby

From just looking at your temps, I'd say CD 13 looks good for O. But it's kind of hard for me to visualize without the chart. If you're not convinced that you O'd for sure, keep bding. If you are, try to relax (yeah, right!) as the 2ww unfolds and you find out how the cycle turned out. Are you charting? I think you will get more help from the girls around here if you could put a chart together so that we can "see" what the temps look like. You may need a few more posts before you can share your chart. Good luck, hun!


----------



## mysticdeliria

OK Ruby, I input those temps on to my chart, and visually, yes, I'd say that it looks good for O on CD13.


----------



## ruby_baby

Thanks heaps mysticdeliria, I really appreciate your help!
I am just building my chart now & will eventually figure out how to post it on here!
Congrats on the HPT+!

rubes


----------



## bernina

Fish, the little one is adorable! Congratulations, I am so so so happy. The scan must make it feel finally real!!!

Shambaby, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh I'm so doing the happy dance for you over here :happydance::happydance:!!! I think there really may be something to being a bit ill around ovulation/implantation, those are the conditions I got my first BFP under!!! (Note to self: find someone ill to expose myself to after ovulation next cycle...)

Mystic, I'm sending extra doses of sticky glue your way to keep that little bean snuggled in super deep. Your temps are looking awesome still so I think you just have a shy bean! Best of luck with your tests and hope that yeast infection goes away quickly (are you allowed to take anything to treat it)?

Welcome Jaimie!! Can't wait to see that chart of yours!

SmileyShazza, I will feel the same way as you when I get my next BFP. It won't feel real until I see the little one on the screen with a heartbeat. It will happen for both of us soon!!!

Danielle, your chart is looking absolutely lovely!! Can't wait to see what the next 5 or so days have in store for you!!! Sticky glue!! (we really need an icon for sticky glue!)

Foxy, your chart still amazes me, those temps are looking beautiful! Definitely much too early to trust a hpt, so don't you even worry about that. As long as those temps stay high you are still so in the running!! Hugs to you, I know negative tests are discouraging, but it's just too soon to put any stock in them. My plan (not sure I can actually stick to it, but it's still my plan) is to wait 1 full week after longest LP to test. That's what I did with 2nd BFP so I *think* I have the willpower to hold out.

Welcome Tierney, babyhopes10 and jopascoe!!

Staceiz, I would add it as spotting to your chart.

Shannon, so sorry to hear what you're going through :hugs: I would also agree that temps could remain a bit high after a chemical, just as your body returns to normal. 

Hi Ruby, Mystic gave you great information. I would suggest joining Fertility Friend (it's free) and inputting those temperatures to see what they look like on a chart. It really helps when you can see them visually. If you already have a charting site then go ahead and add a link to your chart in your signature so we can all stalk you :) Opps, just read your update so ignore what I typed, sounds like you're working on it now!

To the rest of the lovely ladies on this thread I hope wherever you are at in your cycle that things are going well. Lots of hugs and sticky glue to those in the 2ww and baby dust to those about to ovulate!!!!


----------



## becca05

Hi ladies, I'm not really new to charting but could use some help with mine though. Could someone look at mine and tell me what you think off the second dip in my temp this morning, is it a good thing or bad? Thanks all.


----------



## becca05

becca05 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm not really new to charting but could use some help with mine though. Could someone look at mine and tell me what you think off the second dip in my temp this morning, is it a good thing or bad? Thanks all.


opps I forgot my link
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/981b8


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks so much for your answers mystic and fifi.

I cant believe my AF is almost already over. Its definitely shorter than normal.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hullo again!

I need to get a' postin' so that I can put a link to my chart in my signature! I am now on CD 7 and I've had very consistent temps all week. Being on these threads and using Fertility Friend have definitely given me a lift after 8 cycles of trying. I had a massage this morning to help me relax in preparation of ovulating next weekend.

Thanks to everyone for sharing your experiences and questions- it is helping out quite a bit!

Best wishes,

Jaimie


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Bernina. I hope they gone down soon. Feeling the symptoms a little still is enough.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Another quick thought- I should probably figure out how to convert my fahrenheit temps to celsius- lots of gals from across the pond on here!


----------



## bernina

Jaimie, if you use fertility friend there is a button folks can use to convert to F or C, so just do in F and they can see in C when they want to analyze. 

Shannon, glad AF seems to be on the way out!!

Welcome Becca, the second dip could just a fluke, could be ID, or it could mean AF is on her ugly way. One temp by itself really doesn't mean much until you notice a trend. Looks like you're 8 dpo so that's prime time for ID and too early for AF based on your previous cycle. Can't wait to see what the next few days bring for you.


----------



## moochacha

*Morning Ladies,
*
OMG I've been out of town for a few days and soooo much to catch up...

First up CONGRATS!!!!!! shambaby :wohoo: You must be over the moon, I'm so happy for you.

Foxy!! Your chart is looking amazing!!! I have everything crossed for you.. "expect my legs" is what I remember you said to me when I was testing and you were ovulating. hehe

Fifi - We should sooo be ovulation buddies!!! I hope you're feeling better :hugs: and there's more of those! :hugs:

crossroads - Congratulations to you as well, though we have never exchanged posts lol sending you lots of sticky vibes...

Fish - OMG :wohoo: baby fish looks soooooooooooooo cute!!! Time is flying soon baby fish will be smiling up at you. Lucky thing!!! :hugs: :cloud9:

bernina - I didn't get a chance to catch up on all the posts but I think its this week you go for you operation? I'm sending you lots of PMA, love and well wishes! xox

Fairy - Your char is look good as well, nice high temp fx'ed for you.

Actually everyone in the 2ww looks good lol... Fifi and I will be joining you soon


----------



## moochacha

Oh and I forgot, welcome all to all the new girls I look foward to stalking your charts and cheering you on for you :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## bernina

Hi moochacha! I know what you mean about catching up, I was away from the computer yesterday and came back to like 5 pages of new messages!!

Hope you are doing well, looks like you should be ov'ing any day now!! Keep up that BD'ing!!

Yep, surgery is Wednesday. I just can't wait for it to be over. I was just telling DH that I'm scared, but I suppose that's natural. I just have a fear of being put under (never been under before) but I know it's something that people go through every day and it's being done in a hospital so if something does go wrong help is very close by, that does make me feel better. I'm also happy that I have only 2 more stupid birth control pills to take, yeah!! Thanks for remembering!!


----------



## barasti

Dear ladies,

I'm new to charting - been doing it for just over a month now. 
Came off BCP's, had withdrawl bleed, 28 day cycle, light period.
Now into my second cycle, have invested in OPK's. Got my LH surge on CD 15, but so far there's no ovulation picked up on my chart. I am totally confused and have no idea what's going on with my body.

Would it be OK if I added some of you on FF as a friend? I'd really like to compare my chart to yours and try to figure out just what the f's going on!!

<3


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hmmmmmm massive temperature drop today so this leads to me to believe that maybe I should've used the second temperature yesterday :wacko:

Surely a massive temperature drop like that isn't going to be good news? 

*wonders if the stupid :witch: is on her way*


----------



## fairygirl

I'm pretty sure I'm out. The high yesterday was a fluke. I'm probably sleeping with my mouth open so temps unreliable. Dull ache in tummy yesterday turning to mild cramps this morning. I won't be wasting a test on Wed :nope: AF will be visiting that morning I'd imagine.


----------



## pichi

hi - sorry to come in and post without reading ( i will catch up after i am home from work ^__^) but thought i'd say - my temps reached 37.01'c on the weekend!

foxy, have you tested yet?

hi to everyone else xx


have we had any :bfp:'s yet?


----------



## fifi-folle

No more BFPs yet but I've ov'd! Got solid crosshairs once I put this morning's temps in! Of course it might not be right as my temps have been all over the place.
How are you Pichi?

C'mon foxy let's find your PMA again, your temps are still looking good!
Bernina hope Wednesday goes well I totally understand your nerves my first laparoscopy was my first ever op and I was soo nervous. 
Moohacha looks like I've beaten you to ov!
Hello to everyone else x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Ladies

Very quick post as at work - drop for me too today. Looks like a few of us may be in the same boat! Catch up later xx


----------



## laura6914

hi girls, sorry i havent posted in a while, i have been trying to get ont this thread but it kept boting me off for some reason. 

How are we all?

Foxy thats not a major drop. Lets hope you get another high tomorrow. Fingers crosses for you. 

Shaz sorry that you think :witch: is loming. Finges crossed that she stays away for you. 

My chart is looking fairly neat with some nice temps. im hoping they stay high for me to. Not really sure what im actually looking for but high is good right? 

xxx


----------



## pichi

Fifi - I'm good thanks. Quite positive. Been havin weird tight pains in my legs and also sharp fast pains in my lower abdomen - strange but fingers crossed.

Foxy - keep positive! You're temps are looking great


----------



## jopascoe

hi took my temp today and its gone quite low from yesterdays one?
does anyone have an idea of what this could mean.
first month of charting so just getting to grips with things.
thanks ladies.

please take a look at my chart below.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks pichi, but I'm getting all the usual Af signs :( Expecting her tomorrow - so hope she doesn't appear. x


----------



## fifi-folle

Foxy your temp is still high, you're not out yet. Fingers crossed!
Pichi those twinges sound interesting, are they different from normal?
Jo the temp drop could be all sorts of things, even as simple as sleeping with your mouth open! It's the general trend you are looking for.

I am sorry that I have been posting so infrequently, I have been reading regularly but not been feeling great so didn't want to bring others down. You are all such a great support especially as only a couple of people know we are trying. You are all wonderful ladies!


----------



## foxyloxy28

I second what you say fifi. Everyone on here is so supportive and it's so nice to be able to talk about, and share personal feelings etc with people who understand what you are going through. 

Jopascoe - that temp drop is nothing to worry about. If you have a look at some other charts, you will see that most of them fluctuate throughout each cycle. As fifi says, you are looking for a trend / pattern to your charts. This will give you a clearer idea of what your body is doing throughout your cycle :)

pichi - those symptoms sound promising. Everything crossed for you.


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> Moohacha looks like I've beaten you to ov!

Totally!! Everything crossed for you huni I really hope this is your month, I've played around with FF and entered a higher temp for tomorrow and wednesday and FF is saying that I ovulated yesterday but I feel like I've ovulated today anyway not to worry we did lots of BD now I guess im in the 2ww. (maybe) lol.. :happydance:

Ladies I would just like to add its not over till the witch comes!!! All your temps are above the coverline so lets just hope that witch stays away, I'm praying for you all! :hugs:

pichi - hopefully those twinges are from your little bean making its new home!!


----------



## moochacha

jopascoe said:


> hi took my temp today and its gone quite low from yesterdays one?
> does anyone have an idea of what this could mean.
> first month of charting so just getting to grips with things.
> thanks ladies.
> 
> please take a look at my chart below.

Wooo hooo jopascoe I'm on CD 16 as well!! :happydance: Ill be keeping my eye on your chart along with Fifi.


----------



## SmileyShazza

moochacha said:


> Ladies I would just like to add its not over till the witch comes!!! All your temps are above the coverline so lets just hope that witch stays away, I'm praying for you all! :hugs:

Thats what I keep telling myself  it aint over until the :witch: flies in! Ive turned all the signs pointing to my house in the opposite direction so she might hopefully get lost. Knowing my luck shell have bloody sat nav :rofl:

My friend commented in my journal that the dip I had yesterday (I changed my temp as it appeared the lower one was probably more reliable of the two I took) could actually still be classed as an implantation dip as I was only 9dpo which has given me a little extra PMA again. I think I got down in the dumps yesterday because of the test I took, I know I shouldnt have done it so blooming early so its my own fault but hey I know you ladies understand.

As Moochacha says as long as our lines stay above that coverline thats the main thing. Now Im back into my weekly routine hopefully the next 5 days of readings will be much more reliable and accurate.

Good luck ladies  am sending a huge sprinkling of PMA and https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:1ylfn5uoP5YtiM:https://www.sewingdouble.com/leslie/blinkie/adopted/BabyDust1.gif to everyone :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

SmileyShazza said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I would just like to add its not over till the witch comes!!! All your temps are above the coverline so lets just hope that witch stays away, I'm praying for you all! :hugs:
> 
> Thats what I keep telling myself  it aint over until the :witch: flies in! Ive turned all the signs pointing to my house in the opposite direction so she might hopefully get lost. Knowing my luck shell have bloody sat nav :rofl:
> 
> My friend commented in my journal that the dip I had yesterday (I changed my temp as it appeared the lower one was probably more reliable of the two I took) could actually still be classed as an implantation dip as I was only 9dpo which has given me a little extra PMA again. I think I got down in the dumps yesterday because of the test I took, I know I shouldnt have done it so blooming early so its my own fault but hey I know you ladies understand.
> 
> As Moochacha says as long as our lines stay above that coverline thats the main thing. Now Im back into my weekly routine hopefully the next 5 days of readings will be much more reliable and accurate.
> 
> Good luck ladies  am sending a huge sprinkling of PMA and https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:1ylfn5uoP5YtiM:https://www.sewingdouble.com/leslie/blinkie/adopted/BabyDust1.gif to everyone :hugs:Click to expand...


Totally you're still in the game at 10DPO it could be ID or anything environmental to alter the temperature. Hope this is your month huni!!!


----------



## ablacketer

what do you think ladies? should I see a temp spike tomorrow? I hope so! hubby has duty over night then gets underway so if I dont ov today, then we are SOL for this month


----------



## jopascoe

moochacha said:


> jopascoe said:
> 
> 
> hi took my temp today and its gone quite low from yesterdays one?
> does anyone have an idea of what this could mean.
> first month of charting so just getting to grips with things.
> thanks ladies.
> 
> please take a look at my chart below.
> 
> Wooo hooo jopascoe I'm on CD 16 as well!! :happydance: Ill be keeping my eye on your chart along with Fifi.Click to expand...

MOOCHACHA,

yes keep an eye on mine..lol, its my 1st month of charting so im still getting to grips!


----------



## bernina

Laura, high temps are def a good thing!! Just curious, how are you liking the softcups, when did you just start using them? I think after my surgery I'm going to invest in some of those. DH already thinks I'm crazy, so this will just add to the list of weird things I've done in the name of ttc!! :)

To all the girls who are in the 2ww and experiencing temp ups and downs, just wanted to send you hugs and PMA! I know this is the hardest part, especially those last few days. 

Fifi, DH and I are in the same boat, very few people know we are trying, even fewer know about the 2 mc's. I just am not ready to let my family in that we are ttc, I just don't think I could deal with the pressure. I know that may not be the healthiest way to deal with things, but I just can't stand to get their hopes up of a baby in the family soon. There are very few young children in our family so everyone (aunts, uncles, grandparents) are all rooting for a baby, plus the added pressure of having my grandparents get to see my children (they are in their 80s). So finding this board and specifically this thread has meant the world to me, it is so nice to share with others going through similar things. Thank you all again, you mean so much to me!!

ablacketer, todays temp could be a pre o dip for sure. I noticed the cycle before this you had quite a dip 3 days before ovulation, I wonder if that is perhaps the dip you saw today. Of course every cycle is different and it's hard to put too much stock in one temp. I would def do as much BD'ing as you can because those swimmers can live for quite some time. Have you thought of using a softcup to keep them up there as long as possible? Since you may not be with DH on ovulation day, that could be the next best thing. Or if you don't have softcups then make sure to prop your hips up on a pillow or two and stay there for at least 20-30 mins, just to give yourself the best odds.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Girls

Back from work - bloody knackered. Very tempted to curl up on the sofa and have a nap, but have to walk the dogs and pick OH up from work in 2 hours!

Good luck to all the girls chasing those eggs over the next couple of days :dust:

To those of us who have had a temp drop / got AF signs, we're still in with a good chance (trying to convince myself here! :haha:). Let's keep :witch: at bay. :ninja:

Maybe if I don't go anywhere near the :loo:, put on some really hideous knickers , throw out all my HPTs she'll stay well clear? What do you reckon? 

I seem to have got a little too carried away with the smileys!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome Barasti - feel free to add me to your friends list on FF. Have you tried putting in some fake temps on FF over the next couple of days to see if you get your cross hairs? 

That is my favourite past time! :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Laura - that chart of yours is looking very neat indeed :) When are you planning on testing?


----------



## fairygirl

Oh Foxy, I like your keep AF at bay tactics. Unfortunately I really do think I've had it, my cramps are worsening and I got irrationally annoyed at work. Worse of it is I also have 'symptoms' like big bbs that occasionally hurt or have scratching pains and I have felt sick on and off all day. :ignore: Blinking hormones, such a feeling of disappointment.


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry ladies I am going to sound rather dense here but can you explain the way you take your temps orally? I put my thermometer under my tongue and push it towards the back til it touches the fleshy bit. Just wondering if this is the right way?


----------



## pichi

hey, back from work now ^___^

fifi - they don't feel like AF cramps, they're more a tugging feeling...

moochacha - i hope it's a little bean getting cozy too! if i get a rise tomorrow then perhaps my dip today could have been implantation :) ( a girl can dream)

i have a horrible throbbing headache but seriously hungry!


----------



## foxyloxy28

pichi - sounding good :)

fairygirl - I put my thermo under my tongue and to the side and back if that makes sense!


----------



## fairygirl

foxyloxy28 said:


> fairygirl - I put my thermo under my tongue and to the side and back if that makes sense!

Sounds same as me. Thanks :p


----------



## Angelblue

I put mine under my armpit!!! That way I can watch it at the same time!


----------



## pichi

thanks foxy. i'm not really getting my hopes up though. that high temperature could have just been a one off...

fairygirl : i tempt orally too. i stick the thermometer right under my tongue and to the back :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck for Weds Bernina. I will be thinking of you.

FX the witch stays away tomorrow Foxy!

Hugs to you all x


----------



## ablacketer

bernina said:


> ablacketer, todays temp could be a pre o dip for sure. I noticed the cycle before this you had quite a dip 3 days before ovulation, I wonder if that is perhaps the dip you saw today. Of course every cycle is different and it's hard to put too much stock in one temp. I would def do as much BD'ing as you can because those swimmers can live for quite some time. Have you thought of using a softcup to keep them up there as long as possible? Since you may not be with DH on ovulation day, that could be the next best thing. Or if you don't have softcups then make sure to prop your hips up on a pillow or two and stay there for at least 20-30 mins, just to give yourself the best odds.

I had a pretty good dip a couple days ago too, so Im hoping this is the pre ov dip. My opk was positive a few days ago as well. as far as bding, we are out of luck for a week. If I dont O today or tom, then I can count this month as a bust :(

Im a prolapsed girl so I lay on my tummy with my butt in the air after :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

fairygirl said:


> Sorry ladies I am going to sound rather dense here but can you explain the way you take your temps orally? I put my thermometer under my tongue and push it towards the back til it touches the fleshy bit. Just wondering if this is the right way?

Yep! That's the way we learned it in nursing school :D


----------



## ablacketer

ditto that!


----------



## foxyloxy28

ablacketer - I think you have given yourself the best chance of catching that eggy. I expect to see a temp rise in the next day to two :)

Peace - New cycle for you. Looks like you have a nice normal LP :) Looking forward to seeing your chart develop this cycle.


----------



## CymruEv

I don't understand temping - I take my temp orally every morning at 9.30. This morning I took it at the normal time and was aware that my mouth was open! It was 36.3ºC - so I decided to lie still and keep my mouth closed for an hour - my temp had risen to 36.7ºC! I recorded the first temp on FF but I'd like to know if the second reading is valid? This TTC business is VERY confusing! thanx in advance for any advice! G L all.


www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2abf32


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, foxy..glad my LP is normal! That's quite important. It's crazy all the details that conceiving actually consists of.. such perfect timing. Gah. I'm glad to be starting fresh! C'mon Feb BFP :D


----------



## shambaby

thanks so much for all your support girls - just wish i'd started charting sooner, as it seems to have done the trick - my frer had 2 lovely pink lines yesterday :cloud9:

really shouldn't miss a day reading this thread - there is so much to catch up on!

fish&chips, it was lovely to see little fishy, you must be over the moon. can't wait to see my little bean.

shannon, so sorry to hear about the chemical, they are truly horrid. at least now you can make sense of what was happening and move on :hugs:

bernina, i will gladly cough all over you if i haven't got rid of this darn chest infection!!!! good luck for the surgery on wednesday, try to relax and focus on the positive effect it will have on ttc :hugs:

foxy - try to keep the pma - i don't think your temp has dropped any more than mine did a couple of days pre-bfp :dust:

sorry to anyone i have forgotten, but :dust: to all those trying to catch the eggy and those in the 2ww. i'm sure mine won't be the last bfp this month x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Cymru - technically, you should use the temp which you took at normal time after atleast a couple of hours sleep. That is quite a jump in temperature for 1 hour. I would use the 1st temp. See what your temp does tomorrow after a normal night's sleep. If your temp is way higher (up near the 36.70 mark) you can always amend your 36.30 to 36.70 :)

Personally I wouldn't use the 36.70 initially, as my understanding is that an hour or so of being awake can make a difference to your BBT - even with minimal movement.


----------



## RedRose19

my first temp for this cycle is 36.5.. does that seem normal?? i thought i felt like i had a feve when i woke but i guess not..


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Shambaby


----------



## ablacketer

having lots of watery cm today.....


----------



## daniellerbee

I hate AF and I feel her coming..............and I got so excited.:sad2::sad2:


----------



## Staceiz19

danielle its not over until she shows up. 


well after getting the tiniest bit of brown mucus/blood at 6dpo night , the next day i got a little bit more almost pale pink blood (not alot) and now today nothing. I'm hoping its ib fxd! And my chart now thats a weird one its being the stablest i've ever seen it. 

If this was ib , would i have to get an implatation dip for it to be a possiblity of being pregnant?


----------



## fairygirl

Firstly congratulations Shambaby.
Daniellerbee, your chart reminds me of mine. I hope we're both wrong about AF.
Babyhopes, you just have to wait and see what your other temps will be, and it is only the shift that signifies O that really matters, all of the others are just there to drive you slowly insane :loopy:

Erm, my chart has gone a bit weird...again. :argh:I was completely prepared for another low temp, and now look. So I slept with my mouth closed (I made a mental note of it everytime I stirred), and I have a sore throat/cough (my class are so good at sharing germs!), I woke up when DF came to bed in the early hours and my skin was moist with sweat, I said a couple of words to him, gave him a peck on the lips and went back to sleep, that wouldn't have done this to my temps would it? I have a dull ache in my stomach today and wind. Last night I had a bit of watery cm and that is just another sign that AF is coming. I had got used to the idea and now yet again I am confuzzled by my temps. :grr: And remember FF wanted to give me CD24 for O on it's Advanced method, so I could be 7-11dpo...


----------



## yomo

Morning Ladies, 

How are we all feeling today? Could do with some advice as this is my first month of charting and i started half way through my cycle! i have not done a going to do that next month..... would be nice if there wasn't a next month!! 

For the last 2 mornings my temp has gone from 34.10,34.90,35.60 i am on about 4dpo is this normal??? am i right in saying that a temp rise is a good thing? i am also getting a thick white cm (sorry for the tmi) 

Feel really silly as i get really excited and my hopes up for them to be broken every month! 

Thats what makes this site really good as we can talk and experience what is going on with one and other.

I really hope that you all have a great day x


----------



## jopascoe

finally ff is showing me as ovulated...i have got the lines sorry im new to this, and there not dotted so does this mean that was an exact ovulation day?
also i b'd in evening like 12pm of ovulation day and 2 days before..what are my chances?
im worring i may not have caught it.
well ff puting me at 3dpo and to test on 2nd feb so im in the tww..wahooo.

thanks ladies..x


----------



## fairygirl

Yomo, temp rises indicate you have O'd and now in the 2ww with Jopasco :p


----------



## pichi

Morning girls :) temp is up again :) I woke up early in the morn and realised it was far too early! I usually temp around 8. I woke up at 3am so, the temp I got then isn't what I'm using. Do you think that's fair enough?

temp at 3 in the morning : 36.75'c
temp at 8 in the morning : 37.02'c (this is the normal time that i test)


----------



## fairygirl

I think so Pichi, you've had a large block of sleep. Oops I need to focus on work now. So hard!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Very briefly as at work - expecting AF sometime between now and 2pm. She normally arrives around 10-10.30, so we shall see. I'm convince she will arrive. You know when you just feel it?! Nightmare. Not sure what to do re next cycle. :( Oh well. Will update later on and reply to all your posts :)

Fairygirl - I agree with FF that you are not as far along as 11dpo. Could be an ID!


----------



## laura6914

girls im looking for some much needed advise please from you experts as its my first month charting. would someone please have a look at my chart for me. im 11DPO today my my temp tok a huge dp from 36.8 to 36.5. could this possibly be a ID at 11DPO or is it too late and should i expect AF in 6 days. PLease help me. 

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> Very briefly as at work - expecting AF sometime between now and 2pm. She normally arrives around 10-10.30, so we shall see. I'm convince she will arrive. You know when you just feel it?!

:hugs:

I hope she doesnt arrive Foxy. Youve had a rise today and youve not gone below the coverline surely thats a good thing?

Im pretty fed up this morning in all honesty. My temperature went down again, am dangerously close to the coverline now plus when I got up this morning my mood has been terrible, and I mean terrible. Think this is probably my PMA turning into PMT (I get it quite badly) so am assuming that tomorrow my temperature is gonna go under the line and then the :witch: will show her stupid ugly face :cry:

A friend of mine announced that she is pregnant last night as well which I thought Id dealt quite well with but this morning I burst into tears as soon as I got in the car and drove the whole way to work with tears streaming down my face. Pulled myself together but then started again once I got to my desk  had to spend 10 minutes in the toilets bawling before I regained my composure :cry:

I cant help but think that should be me, I should be 22 weeks now. I stupidly thought that we would fall the first month after the mmc and now thats looking like it isnt going to happen. I dont know what Im going to do about next month either :shrug: all I want is a baby :cry:

Sorry girls I dont mean to be so negative just really need a :hug: right now.


----------



## pichi

laura6914 anything from 6 - 12 days you can get a dip. if you get a dip later on though you wont be able to test and get a + till a little later on because implantation happened later if that makes sense? we have to see what happens tomorrow ^__^

SmileyShazza the worst thing about TTC is that you have to have patience.

remember though - the witch hasn't shown up so you are still in with a good chance. you're temp may just be a fluke and may rise again ^^ don't think about it like you have failed this month or, its all over because this month you didn't conceive. there is always next month. it takes an average of 6months to a year for 2 healthy partners to produce a babe so, you're still fine :hugs:

foxy - head up girl! you're temp is still rather high


----------



## laura6914

thanks pichi hunny. If it is a ID does the temp shoot right back up or gradually ncrease so i know what im looking for? I have a 17day LP so im not due to test for 6 more days yet really. god this is sending me grey all this stressing and double guessing. 
oh shazza hunny i know how you feel. I have my 21 year old sister tell me she thinks she is pregnant with her 3rd.I broke my heart all day yesterday. I feel your pain. :hugs: hunny. 

xxx


----------



## pichi

i'm not sure in all honesty, i think it could do either - just as long as the temp is higher than the 'dip' temp if that makes sense? like it looks like i had a dip 7dpo but, i can't know for sure because i need more temps. lol


----------



## laura6914

yours does look like a dip at 7dpo actually. finges crossed fr you hun. Im going through the FF chart gallery but cant find any chart with dips as late as mine. i hate all this waiting. It confused me cause say for arguments sake i have had an ID, then would it have occured yesterday as my temp was taken this morning? Am i being too techichal now. lol. xxx


----------



## pichi

erm, i think if this dip in your chart is implantation then it is happening around today. tomorrow you may see a rise in temp ^^ i will go and have a look at charts too for you. i found one where a girl had an ID at around 6DPO! i thought 8 was average...


----------



## laura6914

i did find one on 11DPO but when i put ID in the specifics i honestly couldnt tell where some of the dips were on the chart. lol. god i feel like i wish the day away just to see what my temps does the next morning. Its really driving me nuts that its gone so low today. :sad2:

xxx


----------



## pichi

aw don't stress about it hunny. you still have a few days till AF so lets just see what your temp does tomorrow. i felt exactly the same as you yesterday and i got a surprise - you may be in for one too :D


----------



## laura6914

thanks hunny. After 24+ monhs of disappointment i find it hard to look on the bright side. lol. Just praing that i do see a nice hgh rise tomorrow. at least a substantial rise. if its a meesley .1 degree i wont be getting excited. as its my first cycle charting i have no idea what im really looking for. 

xxx


----------



## pichi

i don't really know what i am looking for either to be fair because this is just my 2nd month properly charting. i don't want to get all excited by all these weird and wonderful symptoms i seem to be getting but, there will always be a little part of you that does


----------



## laura6914

i have been having some weird things too. Like last night i was on te phone to OH and i was getting weird feeling in my lower belly on the left side. It ws like a poking feeling, hard to exlain and now i have a heavy feeling in my tum. So now im like..... ooohhh it may b implanttion. i just allow myself to get too excited only for it to come crashing down on me. 

hope this is our month hun. your chart is looking very good. 

xxx


----------



## pichi

fingers crossed anyway. i also had the poking feeling in my left side, my legs also ache and have been getting sore heads - not to mention i'm always hungry! my nipples were quite throbbing after OV but, they've seemed to have died down now... hmm
was in my bed at 8:45pm last night too


----------



## laura6914

god pichi you sound just like me. the top half of my legs ached last night and my nipples, well only my right one, tingled for a few days but thats gone now. i have also been in bed by 8 and sleeping by 8:30-9 for the past few nights which is so out of carachter for me. I hope these are good signs for us both. 

xxx


----------



## pichi

oh wow. that's quite cool to hear :D your 3 DPO further than i am though... fingers crossed for us! have you checked your cervix by any chance? i know it changes all the time but i checked last time and it has Hard, and very high up :shrug: i don't usually check though


----------



## ablacketer

ARHG!!!!!!!!!!!! my temp was supposed to SPIKE today!


----------



## moochacha

laura6914 said:


> i did find one on 11DPO but when i put ID in the specifics i honestly couldnt tell where some of the dips were on the chart. lol. god i feel like i wish the day away just to see what my temps does the next morning. Its really driving me nuts that its gone so low today. :sad2:
> 
> xxx

You know laura taking a look at your chart in my opinion and I'm definitely not an expert but you could have also ovulated later like CD 14. Which would make that lovely temp drop an ID. 

I'm not sure but CD 14 looks like an ovulation dip? What do you ladies think? Anyway your chart is looking great!!! So smile chicky you could pregnant yet! :flower:


----------



## laura6914

pichi i checked my cp today and its gone from low firm and close to medium/high firm and closed. 

thanks moochacha, if thats the case then i didnt bed after CD13 so im not feeling that hopeful. But who knows. Will just have to see what happens. I really hope your right though. 

thanks ever so much for your help ladies. 

xxx


----------



## pichi

thats the same as mine Laura ^__^

not had so many cramps today, just sort of a dull throbbing - ah, fingers crossed


----------



## bernina

Smiley, it's so tough when someone announces their pregnancy. You want to be so happy for them, but at the same time it just reminds you of what you don't have. We have every single one of us been in that situation before, and it sure doesn't get any easier. Sending hugs your way honey!!!

Laura I agree with what Pichi said about it could still be an implantation dip. Just remember that not all women get an ID and also one random up or down temperature doesn't mean anything. Hormones can be super whacky in the luteal phase, whether or not you're pregnant, so it's really best to look for a trend of rising temps (and ignore a few dips as long as they're above the line). Sticky glue to you!!!

Foxy, hang in there. Your temps are still well above the line. I know you have that feeling that the witch is on the way, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she still won't show. Hugs, PMA, and sticky sticky sticky glue to you!!!

Ablacketer, I'm sorry you didn't get the post o spike you were hoping for today. I can't imagine how frustrating it is with DH being away. :hugs: coming your way. 

To the rest of the girls in the 2ww, PMA, baby dust, sticky glue all aimed at you!!! 

For those about to ovulate, keep up the BD'ing and catch those eggies if you can.

For those that AF got, extra :hugs: but here's to a nice fresh cycle of charting and trying.


----------



## laura6914

thanks berina hunny. its just soooo hard not knowing it really is. I try to predict everything and its so impossible.


----------



## mysticdeliria

*Bernina*-I'm wishing you all the best for surgery tomorrow. Can't wait until the renovation is done and your little bean is ready to move in! I hope you have a speedy recovery and we're all looking forward to hearing how it went.

*Babyhopes*-Every woman is different as far as their temps are concerned. Some are way low and others are way high, but 36.5 sounds like a normal temp for a human, LOL! You'll have to chart a bit more to see what is normal for you, can you add your chart to your signature so we can stalk it better?

*Danielle*-Just because AF seems like she's looming doesn't mean she is. Early preg and PMS signs are often very similar, don't lose hope yet, temps are still high!

*Stacie*-Sounds good for IB, not every woman sees an implantation dip, so dont worry if you don't have one. 

*Fairy*-You bounced back! Yay! Any idea when you might test?

*Yomo*-Yep, temps should rise after O. For some they jump quick and for others (like me) they go up slowly. A sustained rise is all you need to confirm O. Now you have to play the waiting game, welcome to the 2ww!

*jopascoe*-Dashed lines mean there are conflicting signs of o so ff is less sure. Solid ones mean that it is more sure, but depending on your temps over the next few days, it may change it's mind (just ask Fairy LOL!). You likely did o and BD schedule sounds good. Hope you caught that egg!

*Pichi*-Sounds like 2nd temp is the better one, and that gives you a BEAUTIFUL dip at 7DPO, FX'd for you!!

*Foxy*-temps are still looking great this morning! Try to keep that PMA and hope that witch stays far, far away from you. Can't wait to see tomorrow's temps along with a +HPT!!

*Laura*-With a 17 day LP you could certainly be only implanting now. Most ladies have shorter LPs and so would have to implant earlier, but it sounds like your baby has time to travel. Let's wait to see what happens in the coming days, I hope to see a big jump tomorrow!

*Shazza*-You're still above the cover line, don't lose hope yet! When do you think AF might be due? I know how you feel with the pregnancy announcements. 2 of my sisters, 2 of my closest co-workers and my best friend from when we were like 3 all announced pregnancies this fall. That's 5 babies due between April and June!! Boy did I have a miserable autumn, even though I love them all and am so happy for them. Keep faith that your time will come!

*Moochacha*-What's up, girl? I think you may be ovulating! Keep getting it on! Did your goodies show up yet?

Good luck to all you ladies, hope to see some BFPs in the next couple of days!!


----------



## laura6914

thanks mystic hunny, i really really hope your right. Worried myself stupid this morning seeing such a dip.


----------



## pichi

i don't think you should worry too much hun ^__^ keep that PMA :)

mysticdeliria - how are you? that bean snuggled in nicely? :D


----------



## mysticdeliria

pichi said:


> i don't think you should worry too much hun ^__^ keep that PMA :)
> 
> mysticdeliria - how are you? that bean snuggled in nicely? :D

Thanks for asking pichi, I`m doing better. Spotting only lasted the one day last Friday, yeast infection is mostly cleared up (and I think Bernina you asked if I could take anything and apparently yes, the over-the-counter treatments are just fine in pregnancy). I`m still a little worried about the scan showing nothing but I have another one scheduled for next Tuesday when I should be 6+3 so I hope I get good news there. Unfortunately, I won`t get results from it until the following Monday, and lab techs are not allowed to share what they see on the screen so I will have to keep my eyes peeled and hope I can see something myself! All the best to all you girls!


----------



## laura6914

thanks pichi hunny, you have really helped me today. xx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey SmileyShazza- I am really feeling for you! It is so hard to graciously respond to pregnancy announcements. Well, at first it isn't because you really do feel happy for that person, but the next day is another matter entirely. I had the same exact response when one of my closest friends announced in August.

I live quite far from my high school and college pals, and most of my cousins have already been through their baby stages. I'm one of the few people in my circle of friends here in Tucson, AZ that is trying to get preggers. It is a different sort of tension with them- in some ways I should be grateful that there aren't tons of women falling pregnant around me but in other ways I don't have anyone I can really share the ttc experience with. I hesitate to discuss it with my gal pals out here because I worry that it makes them feel like I'm pulling away because my life is going in a different direction- even though that isn't at all how I feel. Regardless, I'm very grateful to share the experience with all of you. I'm determined to post enough today to be able to put my chart link up :winkwink:

Showers of baby dust on y'all!

~ Jaimie


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh- and I'm hoping your temps stay up Foxy and that AF does not arrive. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that your procedure goes smoothly Bernina!


----------



## shaerichelle

I just want to say my chart is looking different this month. I got a new thermometer.. It seems my temp is higher.:) This one is way more accurate.


----------



## pichi

laura6914 said:


> thanks pichi hunny, you have really helped me today. xx

no problem. that's what we're all here for ^__^ x



mysticdeliria said:

> Thanks for asking pichi, I`m doing better. Spotting only lasted the one day last Friday, yeast infection is mostly cleared up (and I think Bernina you asked if I could take anything and apparently yes, the over-the-counter treatments are just fine in pregnancy). I`m still a little worried about the scan showing nothing but I have another one scheduled for next Tuesday when I should be 6+3 so I hope I get good news there. Unfortunately, I won`t get results from it until the following Monday, and lab techs are not allowed to share what they see on the screen so I will have to keep my eyes peeled and hope I can see something myself! All the best to all you girls!

ah thats rubbish they wont tell you there and then! i'm sure little bean is there... might just be camera shy :winkwink:

shaerichelle: is it a proper BBT? with 2 decimal places?


----------



## SmileyShazza

mysticdeliria said:


> *Shazza*-You're still above the cover line, don't lose hope yet! When do you think AF might be due?

Well thats the thing I'm not entirely sure as everything has changed sine my mc. Last months cycle was 30 days FF has me down as AF due on Saturday so am in the final countdown now :wacko: 

Feeling a bit better this afternoon. Decided there was no point getting all forlorn as I don't know I'm out yet. I MUST remain positive until I see that broomstick flying in! (or not hopefully).

I hope your scan goes well on Tuesday - thats rubbish that they won't tell you anything there and then! Make sure you let us know how you get on.

To all those who are nearing the end of the 2ww good luck - keep thinking positively. I hope that AF stays clear for you all :thumbup:


----------



## laura6914

Yeah Mystic i hope alls well at the scan. Cant believe they wont tell you anything but i hope your not waiting to find out for too long. Im sure all will be fine. 

Berlina. i hope your Op goes ok as well. 

Hey up shazza, keep up the PMA hun and send some this way. :haha: like you say your not out until the :witch: rears her ugly head. 

xxx


----------



## bernina

Thank you all for the well wishes!!

Mystic, I hope that scan goes well and that you get to see for yourself the little bean snuggled in there nice and tight. I can't believe they can't share the results, that is so very frustrating. Glad to hear the infection is clearing up.

Shannon, glad you got a new thermo, that can make all the difference in seeing those thermal shifts on your chart. 

Smiley, glad to hear you're feeling more positive :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Just very quickly before I pick up OH from work ladies. 

Thank you to you all for your support :) means a lot and has kept me going all through the day. I think AF must be stuck in the rush hour traffic (it's really bad tonight) as she hasn't shown her face as yet! Very late in the day for her not to have shown, so with any luck........

Guarantee within a few minutes of me posting this she'll turn up haha 

I will catch up properly with charts, posts etc later on tonight.

Bernina - best of luck for your surgery tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you.

Mystic - I'm sending lots of PMA your way. Wishing that scan would hurry up for you :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm so excited for you Foxy!!!! Fx'd as always xo


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Is anyone on this thread on or around CD 9? I'd like to find some cycle buddies- what is the best way to go about that?


----------



## laura6914

hi jamie, im on CD11, not quite 9 but close. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## laura6914

jamie sorry hunny i menat 11 DPO, brain is soooooo not with it today. Im falling asleep at my desk at work. Apologise huny. :wacko:

xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm only on CD 2..time is creeeeeeeeping by!


----------



## Fish&Chips

FX Foxy!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

No worries Laura! I'm pullin' for ya- 2 years is a long haul. What does the Clomid feel like?

I was bummin' on CD2 this cycle PeaceLoveBaby- seems like such a long wait. But this is my first cycle charting so that is giving me all sorts of new stuff to figure out.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

No worries Laura! I'm pullin' for ya- 2 years is a long haul. What does the Clomid feel like?

I was bummin' on CD2 this cycle PeaceLoveBaby- seems like such a long wait. But this is my first cycle charting so that is giving me all sorts of new stuff to figure out.


----------



## daniellerbee

I am 14 dpo and last night I had the worst AF like cramps that I have ever had! I really thought AF would be here soon. This morning the cramps are gone, but no sign of AF. I am confused. I usually only have one day of cramps in my cycle and it is only on cd 1. Always AFTER AF has started. I was wondering if anyone else has had this before? My chart is looking pretty good, although my temps have dropped slightly the last couple of days. They are still well above the coverline. Do you think it is over for this cycle?


----------



## pichi

why don't you test and see?


----------



## daniellerbee

I wish I could test right now, but I am not at home. Hopefully I will get to test later. I just wondered if anyone has an opinion.


----------



## mysticdeliria

Thanks girls, for all your support! You seriously are the best :friends:

*Jackie*-Yay, you have a chart!! It's so tidy, I love it. Hopefully it will stay well-behaved and o will stand way out when it happens.

*Foxy*-:happydance: for :af:!! I'm so excited, stay away :witch:!!

*Danielle*-I had the EXACT same thing this cycle. I usually only have 1 day of cramps at AF too, but this cycle I had them on and off for weeks, starting from about 5 days before AF was due. It could be a really good sign, as I got my BFP with the strange cramping. FX'd for you!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Not much going on over here. Gonna have a bath and go to bed. Hopefully won't wake up with AF!! There's some great looking charts. I'm hoping there will be a few more BFPs in the next few days.

FX for everyone :)

Welcome Jaimie :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Not much going on over here. Gonna have a bath and go to bed. Hopefully won't wake up with AF!! There's some great looking charts. I'm hoping there will be a few more BFPs in the next few days.

FX for everyone :)

Welcome Jaimie :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

daniellerbee, I was convinced my AF was coming before I got my BFP. Your temps are still looking good.. mine didn't go up again until some time after my BFP. You've got a lovely possible implantation dip. FX x


----------



## laura6914

jamie, the clomid isnt that great. a) first round didnt work :haha: and b) i had some horride side effects. not nice. Im hoping i wont need it again though FX. 

Foxy your chart is still looking amazing. FX the :witch: stays away for you and you get that bright :bfp: soon. 

xxx


----------



## daniellerbee

Thank you for all of your replies. It is really, really great to have people to talk to about this TTC stuff. No one else understands. I am going to get a test on my way home this evening, but I am going to wait until morning to take it. Wish me luck!


----------



## laura6914

good luck daniellerbee, i hope you get the right result. Keeping fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck!


----------



## pichi

Good luck xx


----------



## moochacha

Wooo hoo I have cross-hairs!!!!!

Though I think FF is a little off and I ovulated on Monday, might change with a few more temps.

*mysticdeliria* - Hey Mystic!! I got all my little goodies right before ovulation but I only used the mooncup a few times, hopefully it didn't stuff up my chances. I need more practice with the mooncup it felt like I was exposing the :spermy: to air. :( I hope I didn't kill them all..... My fertility window is a bad time to practice using a mooncup. :dohh: On a good note we used pre-seed this cycle.

Everyone's chart is looking really good!! 

*Foxy!!!!!!!!!! * a temp raise the day AF is due? Well I don't think she will be turning up for a few months hun


----------



## moochacha

daniellerbee said:


> Thank you for all of your replies. It is really, really great to have people to talk to about this TTC stuff. No one else understands. I am going to get a test on my way home this evening, but I am going to wait until morning to take it. Wish me luck!

Good luck....:dust:

*pichi* - Your chart is looking great as well! :hugs: fingers crossed for you... How exciting I can't wait to see some more bfp's.


----------



## RedRose19

my temp has been the same for the llast three mornings.. though im only on cd 3 and still got af does that sound normal?


----------



## foxyloxy28

moochacha - yey for the crosshairs :) woo hoo. I was thinking of trying moon cups next cyle (if needed). Yes, small temp rise today. Previous cycles AF has arrived on high temps, so still not got my hopes up. Hoping that CD19 was definitely ov day - don't want it to be CD21 like last month and that be the reason AF hasn't shown yet! 

Arrrgghhhhh - I know that if I test in the morning, it'll be a BFN closely followed by AF. May hold out until Thursday!

Good luck Daniellerbee :)


----------



## ablacketer

hes comin home just for tonight! WHOOOHOOOO


----------



## SmileyShazza

Stay away :witch: there are people out there who are waiting for you - clue they don't hang aorund in thbis thread :haha:

Foxy looking good hun. I know what you mean about not wanting to test too though. I keep thinking when I might think about doing it if that line doesn't take a nosedive tomorrow https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/basic/smileyvault-chin.gif


----------



## SmileyShazza

ablacketer said:


> hes comin home just for tonight! WHOOOHOOOO

:happydance:

Yay - thats great news. You better be getting jiggy with it tonight then hun :sex:


----------



## foxyloxy28

We are in the same boat Shazza. Hoping :witch: is heading north somewhere way passed Hampshire and Buckinghamshire! :)

Great news ablacketer - make the most of him this evening :happydance:

Off to bed for me.

Update you all in the morning :)


----------



## mysticdeliria

Good luck Danielle!! And good call waiting for FMU, it's a good idea when testing early.

Moochacha-Glad your package came just in time. I've never used a moon cup but I imagine they would take some practice getting used to. I don't think you could have done too much damage to the swimmers, I'm sure they're just fine in there! Congrats on the crosshairs!!

Foxyand Shazza-I am on pins and needles for you tonight, girls....so looking forward to tomorrow's temps! Think warm thoughts!!


----------



## daniellerbee

Well, on the way home I bought 2 pregnancy tests because I couldn't wait until morning. I figured I would waste one tonight.....but it was a BFP! It is light, but it is there! I will retest in the morning and hopefully it will be darker. I am in shock. I never expected for it to happen so soon. I started taking Vitex this cycle and I ovulated for the first time in at least a year! It is a miracle! If you do not ovulate much on your own, try Vitex. You can get it at any health food store and it only cost 12.95 for 90 pills. Thank you so much for your encouragement and friendship. I am so excited! Baby dust for everyone!


----------



## shaerichelle

daniellerbee said:


> Well, on the way home I bought 2 pregnancy tests because I couldn't wait until morning. I figured I would waste one tonight.....but it was a BFP! It is light, but it is there! I will retest in the morning and hopefully it will be darker. I am in shock. I never expected for it to happen so soon. I started taking Vitex this cycle and I ovulated for the first time in at least a year! It is a miracle! If you do not ovulate much on your own, try Vitex. You can get it at any health food store and it only cost 12.95 for 90 pills. Thank you so much for your encouragement and friendship. I am so excited! Baby dust for everyone!

Congrats. I will look into it.


----------



## nadira037

I've been away because my internet has been down. So frustrating! I've been trying to check in on my phone but it's just not the same.

So much has happened since I last checked in. 

Congrats Shambaby, Danielle & anyone else I missed who got a :bfp:!!

Moochacha- congrats on your crosshairs, hope I get some soon

Foxy- Your chart looks great, fx'd for a bfp for you!

Ablacketer - Seems like plenty of :sex: is in order

Shazza- I hope :witch: stays far far away, fx'd

Pichi- your temps look good, hope they stay on the rise

Fish&Chips, Minime & Mystic- I hope you ladies and your little beanies are doing well = )

As usual sorry if I missed anybody, :dust: to all.

As for me, my temps have been all over the place this month. Not worried about it to much since were taking a little break this month. Just trying to figure out when I ovulated. Without my opk's I'm lost. I think I may have ovulated yesterday but I'm not sure.


----------



## fairygirl

Congratulations Daniellerbee! FX crossed for more bfps in the coming days.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Danielle thats great news :happydance:

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months hun :hugs:

Still keeping those fingers crossed for you Foxy :winkwink:

Slight temperature drop again for me today, still just above the coverline though. Not giving up just yet though! 

It's cold and I'd love it if I could just curl up and go back to :sleep: grrrrr at having to go to work today :(


----------



## pichi

Congratulations Daniellerbee! Make sure that bean gets cozy :)
My temp dropped today to 36.79'c. Its still well above covrtline but still kinda makes me feel out :(

Where is Foxy? Looking forward to hearing an update from her :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congratulations Daniellerbee :)

I'm here, along with a BFN!! :( Waiting for AF now. Maybe I ovulated a day or two later than FF suggests! Who knows. Don't know why I tested, they are always BFNs!!

Your temp is fine pichi - don't worry about it :)

Welcome back nadira :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Congratulations Daniellerbee!
Commiserations Foxy, you're right it might still be too early. Fx AF stays away!!!
Nadira how have you coped with no internet? We went away for a week up north in the summer and I swear I had internet withdrawals!!!
Ablacketer hope you enjoyed the flying visit from your DH!
Moochacha congrats on the crosshairs, looks like we're both in two week wait!

As for me I am still not feeling well, combo of usual abdo pain, another cyst and diarrhoea for the past week. The chances of us conceiving this month are slim I think. Need help not to test until 9th Feb which will be cd32 and 18dpo.


----------



## pichi

Oh foxy :hugs: I still have my fingers crossed for you xx

My stomach won't stop grumbling! I'm going to end up chubbier than I am now next month with all this eating.
Think I may also be coming down with a cold-great! >_<


----------



## Helly

Ladies, sorry to jump in with a question but for some daft reason its really getting to me...

I am CD24 but I dont know if/when I ovulated this month and Ive been off the pill for four months (Ive had a 28, 27, 24 and 35 day cycle, which added and divided by 4 gives me 28.5 days average!). I think I may have ovulated 12 days a go as that was the point where I didnt do my OPK's and stuff, the following week I did them and they showed a faint line which I have noticed I get after I have ovulated and not before. Anyway, getting to the point lol my OH checked my cervix last night (we've only been doing this for about 5 days so were not sure at all) and he said that my cervix was "softish" maybe low (depth we cant work out after 5 days) and open. OPEN???? Im so confused, does this mean I am ovulating now? Surely at CD23 an eggy would have no chance of survival even at my longest cycle length :( we couldnt even BD cos my little sis stayed over at ours! I dont know why but its really upset me as Im thinking the poor little eggy would have no chance so late on? Or does it being open mean Im about to start AF early? It has been closed for the few days before he said.

Any advice would be really appreciated, im not normally an emotional easily upset type but this has really got to me. Thank you ladies.


----------



## pichi

usually when you are ovulating it is SHOW = Soft, High, Open & Wet.

do you chart? because if you are, there should have been a rise in temp when you ovulated :)


----------



## Helly

Hi Pichi, thanks for your reply. No I have just bought a BBT thermometer and its my plan for next cycle so I dont even have that to go off.

"softish" open, wet and "maybe high not sure" is all I have to go off. But before this I would say I ovulated between 10 and 12 days earlier. So confused! He did say around that time that it was open then as well if that helps? I know when you have given birth vaginally in the past it can remain open but I didnt, I had a c section with my DS.


----------



## pichi

hmm, not too sure then ( im quite reliant on my chart now haha ) you may be due AF in a few days - then again, you may have another long cycle :S sorry that's no help to you


----------



## laura6914

morning all. 

Huge conatulation Danielle on your BFP

Foxy- sorry it was a bfn hunny. I know you prob here this all the time nd i hate it when people say it to me but its not over until AF shows and hopefully she doesnt. Fingers crossed that you OVd later than you thought. 

Pichi, sorry about the temp drop but its still above the cover line so thats good. 

Well after my fairly large dip i had a tmp rise this morning. Went from 36.5 to 36.7 so im keeping everything crossed that it may have been an implantation dip. 

What do you think girls? 12 DPO today and 5 more days to go. 

xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Just briefly ladies.... AF showed up about 30 mins ago :( Also having a bad day at work as a found out a colleague was found dead this morning. Very sad here. Makes AF seem irrelevant. Onwards and upwards and looking forward to a Valentines Day conception! :)


----------



## laura6914

oh foxy im sorry hunny. I really am :hugs: xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Really sorry to hear that Foxy. :Hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Awwwww Foxy :hugs: am sorry to hear your news. It certainly does put things into perspective when you hear of such things happening to others. :hugs:

Just like you I&#8217;ve told myself that if it doesn&#8217;t work out this month then next month I should be OV&#8217;ing right on cue for a possible Valentines day baby https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/stock/smiley-love0004.gif

Laura &#8211; I&#8217;d say your chart is looking pretty good at the moment. That could be an implantation dip &#8211; hopefully those temps will keep rising now :thumbup:


----------



## laura6914

thanks shaza hun. me to. If im out this month then i will be due to ov on the 13th so hopefully the romantic setting wil help

xxx


----------



## ablacketer

argh!!!!!!!!!!! three days of bottomed out temps! we did bd last night but doggone it cant catch an egg if it isnt released!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

laura6914 said:


> thanks shaza hun. me to. If im out this month then i will be due to ov on the 13th so hopefully the romantic setting wil help
> xxx

Thats kind of what I was thinking too. It might make it easier next month to be ov'ing around that time as then it doesn't seem so 'forced' (for want of a better word) to be :sex: around then. If the scene is set for a few nice romantic Valentines nights in then it takes the pressure off a bit.

Plus I break up on the 12th for a week off work and I think hubby is going to take a couple of days off too so we should have extra time to dtd as well.

(obviously hoping neither of us get to next month though!)


----------



## laura6914

oohhh sounds perfect hun. 
Well this month i wasnt supposed to be trying with the OH being away. h came home for a few days and we got loads of bedding in without even thinkng about TTC. It wasnt until he went away again that i reaslised from my temps that i actualy ovulated so there was no pressure this month for us any way. Im just hoping that helped. 

Like you say fingers crossed we dont need to go through all this again next month. 

xxx


----------



## bernina

Sorry to post and run but wanted to say I'm so sorry Foxy about AF and your coworker. Extra :hugs: to you today.


----------



## nadira037

Foxy- so sorry to hear about yout cowrker and that the terrible :witch: got you. :hugs:

Fifi - I don't know how I made it w/o the internet. If I didn't have my phone I'm sure I would have lost it. lol

Still no O for me, what is wrong with my chart???


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Foxy, so sorry to hear she got you! :hugs:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Danielle-Congrats, that's awesome news!! H&H 9 months to you!

Foxy-So, so sorry about the horrible day! What a shock to have to come in to work and hear such a thing, and then AF to boot! Know that we are all hear for you no matter what. And good luck with the new cycle! :hugs:

Shazza-Temps refuse to bounce below the CL, well done! Keep them up!

Laura-Nice rise! Looks like yesterday could be ID, FX'd for you!

Pichi-Temps are still much higher than last cycle, it's still looking great for you!!

Nadira-Welcome back!! I think you may have ovulated yesterday, but FF may need a few more temps to declare anything. We'll just have to see what the next few days hold.

Bernina-Today's the day!! You're in my thoughts, hope all goes well for you today and I wish a very speedy recovery. Let us know how it all went when you are ready!


----------



## laura6914

i hope so mystic i really really do, but what are the chances? lol.

How are you? is the pregnancy going well?

xxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Good morning Ladies! Did anyone else enjoy the replay of the LOST finale last night?

Foxy  why does it seem like the most intense things happen right around our periods? I am awfully sorry to hear about your co-worker, and the arrival of AF. Ive only done two tests while ttc and both of them were the day before AF arrived. I swear I wont do another one until Im at least a week late!

Danielle  Congratulations! That is amazing news. How long have you been trying for?

SmileyShazza, and Laura6914  definitely keeping my fingers crossed that this is your month! Laura- you have a really nice dip in there. It would be so sweet to celebrate your success on Valentines.

Hi Nadira  I just jumped into this thread about a week ago. It seems to me that you might have Od yesterday too.

Ablacketer  our cycles are fairly close. Im expecting to O this Monday. Heres hoping that DTD does the trick and that our Valentines are extra special this year!


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v625/superbecky79/blinkies/baby%20dust%20TTC/babydust.gif


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thank you all very much ladies. This day just doesn't seem to end..... it's still only 4.20! 40 minutes and counting till I can get home and in the bath! I think I am going to go au naturel this cycle - i.e. no soy, etc. I am of course going to temp. I think I will be temping for the rest of my life haha it has become such an important part of my cycle. 

bernina - thinking of you and hope all goes well. Look forward to hearing from you soon xx

mystic - how are things with you? Symptoms etc etc? 

Thanks to everyone else for the hugs - much needed today. 

It has been such an emotional day - makes it all the more difficult, that the colleague was a Mental Health Nurse and it appears - from early news, that he has taken his own life. :( I think everyone is in total shock. He had been off sick on and off for years, but nobody saw this coming. 

Tomorrow, with any luck, we may get back to some sort of normality here. 

On the plus side, I found out that 2 of the girls in the team are also trying and I've been passing on my (somewhat limited) TTC knowledge. On cycle #7 now - wow time goes so fast.

Catch up after work ladies :)


----------



## laura6914

thanks Jamie hun. i hope it dipped for a very good reason. How are you today. 

Foxy sounds like a nice idea to me. A nice hot relaxing soak wil do you the world of good. Hope tomorrows a fresh and better start for you. Thinking of you. 

xx


----------



## pichi

hey foxy, sorry she got to you :hugs: sorry to hear about your work colleague as well. 

i just got home and my head is killing me! i have a sore throat which appeared from nowhere! backs of my legs still ache and now my hip is sore on n off. what the hell? i'm falling to pieces!

*rant over* lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

Those symptoms sound good pichi :) Fingers crossed for you. Not long till testing!!


----------



## laura6914

sounding good pichi, i have just got my second cold sore in the space of a week when i havent had one in years and years. i think i am clutching at straws here. lol. 

xxx


----------



## pichi

foxyloxy28 said:


> Those symptoms sound good pichi :) Fingers crossed for you. Not long till testing!!

ill be honest - i did do a sneaky POAS internet cheapie. BFN, was to be expected though - i mean i'm only 9dpo!


----------



## laura6914

pichi said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Those symptoms sound good pichi :) Fingers crossed for you. Not long till testing!!
> 
> ill be honest - i did do a sneaky POAS internet cheapie. BFN, was to be expected though - i mean i'm only 9dpo!Click to expand...

OH thats naughty :haha: im just as bad i done one at 10dpo. lol


----------



## SmileyShazza

Ok. Ok. Ok. Who wants to tell me off first?

I caved

I couldn't help myself!

I did another test and it was negative. I don't know why I even did it, I'm a twonk! I thought at 12dpo there could be a chance it might show something.

What a plonker :wacko:


----------



## pichi

hah don't worry - i tested today at 9dpo - i was curious ok!? lol


----------



## fifi-folle

Naughty girls! Please tell me off when I start POAS in a few days time!


----------



## fifi-folle

Foxy I just caught up with today's posts, I am so sorry to hear about your colleague. It kind of puts our own worries in perspective when things like that happen, although it's also important not to minimise your own problems. Sorry AF found you.:hugs:


----------



## ruby_baby

Wow - congrats to the BFP's! You must be feeling fab right now (emotionally if not physically)!!

I finally put all my chart info in & then just worked out how to share it so here is the link: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/rubybaby

I couldn't find where I had recorded all my temps from earlier on in my cycle so I just left em out - they were all under the cover line anyways...

It is 4:46am here right now & I have had the crappiest nights sleep so far (very strange indeed for me as I can usually sleep no worries as long as I am horizontal). I got up about an hour ago feeling queasy & have had a heavy, crampy feeling in my lower abdomen since before going to bed. Am a bit gassy too but the cramps/pain doesn't feel like gassy kind of pain. Not sure whats going on but I have always been pretty in tune with my body so I know something is up...way too early to test so we will see what other symptoms present themselves over the next few days.

Baby dust to you all!

Rubes


----------



## Tierney

Hi all sorry ive not checked in for a while, I dont get time very often.

Big Congrats Danielle its great news

Foxy - so sorry to hear about your colleague and also the witch turning up

Im 13 dpo today but I am expecting AF to show at some point tomorrow or near the weekend because I totally wasnt ready for O at cycle day 24 this month as last month I O'd on cycle day 31 so I know I'm out! Oh well roll on next cycle...........

I've also ordered a CBFM to try has anyone on this thread tried one of these yet?

Babydust to all xxxxxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

I was also consdiering a CBFM so am interested to hear if they really are worth trying :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Foxy I'm so sorry. I really thought this was your month. xx

Congratulations Daniellerbee! x


----------



## bernina

Just wanted to post surgery went well. Headed to get some food now! Will update properly later. Thank you for all well wishes!


----------



## ablacketer

thanks jamie!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey! Glad to hear it went well Bernina!! I was thinking of you today. Wishing you a speedy recovery and a nice juicy BFP soon. xx


----------



## pichi

get well soon Bernina x

my god. took my temp (just cos i thought i would) my temp is sitting at 37.19'c! thats high hah


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

laura6914 said:


> thanks Jamie hun. i hope it dipped for a very good reason. How are you today.

I appreciated seeing that dip in your chart because I've been wondering what an implantation dip might look like- I take it that temps tend to dip slightly, but not below the clover line, when implantation occurs?

I'm doing pretty well- thanks for asking! I'm conjuring up schemes to make the BD a little more spontaneous and successful than my previous cycles.

My hubby was awfully sweet last night though- he knew the big O day was approaching and he initiated about 20 minutes after he got home from work.


----------



## laura6914

ah bless him thats so sweet :) fingrs crossed it does the trick!

I think they can stay above the cover line or go below. I dont think it really makes a difference. I havent got a clue what im doing. :rofl: all new to me. Im going to see what my temp does tomorrow.if it stays high or goes higher i may test. If it drops im not going to bother.


----------



## shaerichelle

Sending well wishes Bernina.


----------



## moochacha

Just a real quick post.

*Foxy* - Sorry to hear about what happened to your coworker, such a shock. Onwards and upwards for cycle 7! I like your idea of going natural as well.

*bernina* - So glad to hear that things went well!!! 

I have my fingers crossed for all the ladies in the 2ww.

*Jamie* - Can't wait to see some crosshairs on your chart in the next few days!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I'm looking forward to my first set of crosshairs too! I've totally been digging on this charting thing- I look forward to entering my info every morning!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I've totally been digging on this charting thing- I look forward to entering my info every morning!

Me too! It was a little confusing at first but once I got into a routine I really started enjoying it as it shows me more about my body and has taught me quite a lot of stuff.

I am 95% certain that I am out now. Woken up this morning with really strong cramps which feel very much like the onslaught of AF plus my temperature has gone down to 0.01 above the coverline this morning, team this with the negative test I took yesterday I think it's pretty likely in the next day or so. Am remaining positive though and reminding myself it's only the first month since the mc.

Am already looking forward to making a possible Valentines Baby :winkwink:


----------



## jopascoe

hey ladies i had bad cramps yest bit like af bt well duller, woke up this morning and they have gone, took my temp at 7.30am the usual time and i have a temp drop, i know i may just be clutching at straws but what do you think, please take a look at my chart for e.
thanks girlies and goo luck to all in the tww, its agonising.
im just so proud that i am reallynot symptom spotting like i was last month , imtrying to have a more relaxed approach, easier said than dont though. lol
i look forward to haring what you think?...xx


----------



## pichi

I'm feelin the same as you Shazza.
Although some of my symptoms are promising - I don't feel I'm in with a chance.
AF due in 2days so... We shall see.

My throat is really sore today :( might need to get something for it from the Dr


----------



## SmileyShazza

jopascoe said:


> took my temp at 7.30am the usual time and i have a temp drop

I had a similar drop at 5dpo, I have seen some peoples charts where they had an implantation dip at that stage. I think it's a little too early to tell tbh if your temps start to rise again thats a good start.

My hunch was right I went upstairs to get ready for work after my last message and the :witch: has arrived :growlmad: I'm disapointed but not overly so as I think I had prepared myself pretty well for the possibility of this happening. Interestingly my cycle has gone down by 2 days this month so am wondering if it will keep doing that till it goes back to what it was before V

Back to CD1 for me. Going to try a similar tactic this month by temping, doing OPKs around the time FF suggests is my fertile period and :sex: as much as possible.

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10404/fingerscrossed.gif for next month :flower:


----------



## jopascoe

jopascoe said:


> hey ladies i had bad cramps yest bit like af bt well duller, woke up this morning and they have gone, took my temp at 7.30am the usual time and i have a temp drop, i know i may just be clutching at straws but what do you think, please take a look at my chart for e.
> thanks girlies and goo luck to all in the tww, its agonising.
> im just so proud that i am reallynot symptom spotting like i was last month , imtrying to have a more relaxed approach, easier said than dont though. lol
> i look forward to haring what you think?...xx


anyone???


----------



## yomo

jopascoe said:


> jopascoe said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies i had bad cramps yest bit like af bt well duller, woke up this morning and they have gone, took my temp at 7.30am the usual time and i have a temp drop, i know i may just be clutching at straws but what do you think, please take a look at my chart for e.
> thanks girlies and goo luck to all in the tww, its agonising.
> im just so proud that i am reallynot symptom spotting like i was last month , imtrying to have a more relaxed approach, easier said than dont though. lol
> i look forward to haring what you think?...xx
> 
> 
> anyone???Click to expand...

Hi, 

That is really strange, i have had this for 2 days now, had a drop to 34.8 yesterday and today my temp is back up to 35.6. My pains are like af pains but duller, i am also having lots of creamy CM which i don't normally have got the backache too. Not due until next Friday what day are you due? 

Fingers crossed for us and anyone else who is testing soon xx


----------



## laura6914

girls i tested this morning and think i got my BFP. i used a 10 miu internet cheapie and i can see a line albeit it is really really sooooo faint but its there (i think) at first i thought my eyes were playng tricks on me but i really think i se it. 

In the whole 2+ years i have been trying i have never saw 2 lins in my life,not even an evap. plus my temp stayed high again this morning. 

What do you think. i cnt stop shaking?

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

OMG Laura - I am keeping absolutely everything crossed for you hunni that it is a bfp!!!!

Do you have any other tests in the house can you try doing another one?


----------



## laura6914

yeah shaz i have a FRER, a FR a clear blue digi and about 6 ICs so i am fully stocked. 

Im so scared to test again incase there is no line at all. :sad2:


----------



## jopascoe

yomo said:


> jopascoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jopascoe said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies i had bad cramps yest bit like af bt well duller, woke up this morning and they have gone, took my temp at 7.30am the usual time and i have a temp drop, i know i may just be clutching at straws but what do you think, please take a look at my chart for e.
> thanks girlies and goo luck to all in the tww, its agonising.
> im just so proud that i am reallynot symptom spotting like i was last month , imtrying to have a more relaxed approach, easier said than dont though. lol
> i look forward to haring what you think?...xx
> 
> 
> anyone???Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> That is really strange, i have had this for 2 days now, had a drop to 34.8 yesterday and today my temp is back up to 35.6. My pains are like af pains but duller, i am also having lots of creamy CM which i don't normally have got the backache too. Not due until next Friday what day are you due?
> 
> Fingers crossed for us and anyone else who is testing soon xxClick to expand...


hi yomo, i am due af on the 7th i have a 28 day cycle which is regular and spot on every month. thinking i may test on tues 2nd as im a poas addicted, using the frer i bought yesterday :blush:.
also ff is saying to test on the 2nd to. im keeping my fingers crossed.
i have not check cm for few days as i promised myself id relax a lil this cycle, but i my check in a bit see what i find lol.
i see your due on 5th when will you test?


----------



## jopascoe

Good luck laura....xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Good luck Laura. Sorry keep reading and running. My AF is playing hide and seek, spotting on internal checks only. Sorry tmi. Temp is down so silly FF changed O date to 24 regardless. Why can't it just accept I have gone under coverline. Oh well, either way roll on next cycle.


----------



## yomo

Fingers crossed Laura but looking good! I am even more hopeful now!!! Keep us informed xx


----------



## yomo

jopascoe said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jopascoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jopascoe said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies i had bad cramps yest bit like af bt well duller, woke up this morning and they have gone, took my temp at 7.30am the usual time and i have a temp drop, i know i may just be clutching at straws but what do you think, please take a look at my chart for e.
> thanks girlies and goo luck to all in the tww, its agonising.
> im just so proud that i am reallynot symptom spotting like i was last month , imtrying to have a more relaxed approach, easier said than dont though. lol
> i look forward to haring what you think?...xx
> 
> 
> anyone???Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> That is really strange, i have had this for 2 days now, had a drop to 34.8 yesterday and today my temp is back up to 35.6. My pains are like af pains but duller, i am also having lots of creamy CM which i don't normally have got the backache too. Not due until next Friday what day are you due?
> 
> Fingers crossed for us and anyone else who is testing soon xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> hi yomo, i am due af on the 7th i have a 28 day cycle which is regular and spot on every month. thinking i may test on tues 2nd as im a poas addicted, using the frer i bought yesterday :blush:.
> also ff is saying to test on the 2nd to. im keeping my fingers crossed.
> i have not check cm for few days as i promised myself id relax a lil this cycle, but i my check in a bit see what i find lol.
> i see your due on 5th when will you test?Click to expand...

I feel that confident that this is the month, so i am going to test on Saturday First response do a test which you can do 6 day before your due period! Plus it's 2 for 9.87 from Superdrug so i shall do one Saturday if it's a BFN then i have another one to do later on.

x


----------



## ablacketer

anyone have any clue whats going on with me??? My temps have been stuck at 96.8 for four days. my OPK hit positive almost a week ago! I even took my temp again an hour and a half later after getting up and going pee and it was still 97.18!!!! argh!


----------



## pichi

Test again Laura! Go for it and fingers crossed. Can't really post much just now - babysitting the cutest wee man


----------



## foxyloxy28

ablack - looks like you could have a dodgy thermometer! Are the batteries ok?

Laura - fingers crossed :thumbup:

Good luck everyone else in the 2ww. 

Sorry AF got you Shazza. :hugs:

I'm probably going to take a little break from the forum for a few days. Need to catch up on sleep and have a bit of a rest in general. Going to regroup and come back with a bag load of PMA etc next week.

Saying that, I am unlikely to be able to go the whole time without checking in, so you may see me lurking!

Best of luck ladies. xx


----------



## DogCrazy

Hey guys,
I'm sort of new to this, me and my boyfriend have been having unprotected for 2 years and nothing happening but have now decided to TTC for real, I have downloaded charts and will start taking my temperature from tmrw morning. All is so exciting but I am also scared, what if it never happens you know. Well anyway will try and think positive! It is great with forums like this!
xx


----------



## laura6914

girls i tested again and got another faint positive. It was a different test. it was darker than the first but still faint so i got my BFP. 

sign for me are sore boobs that seem less painful today, backache and dull cramps in my stomach, more like a prod and a poke. I cant describe it. Its like AF but no where near as painful and it comes and goes and is not constant. 

I have been getting tired very very early but they may be due to working lates all week (until 10pm) fingers crossed for all those due to test. 

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well now I'm confused. Just been to the loo and there is nothing there! definitely not what I would expect from my usual AF not really even enough to warrant anything more than a panty liner since 7.30am this morning. Nothing internally either.

I'm still having stupidly bad cramps though so I think that AF is just playing hide and seek with me a bit though I did think for a second could it be an IB as would be 13dpo today but then I very much doubt it would be that. Though saying that I was expecting AF for another 2 days but then I don't know if it's just my cycles swapping and changing after the mc (its all very confusing!)

I think the only thing I can do is keep an eye on things and see what happens I suppose :wacko:


----------



## pichi

congrats girlie ^__^ xx

i hope i jump on the same boat as you soon . . . although i don't feel like i will be :( my PMA has sadly gone


----------



## laura6914

pichi hunny i didnt have any PMA this month at all. I have been more positive other month. I was crying to the OH the other day saying it was never going to happen. and now look. Just hang on in there hunny. It will happen. Believe me after 2 years of TTC and finally getting there i can guarentee you that. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

pichi hunny your temps are looking really good, please dont give up hope.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Pichi I agree your temps are still WAY above the coverline so don't lose hope just yet :hugs:


----------



## pichi

thanks girlies. the sore throat i was having so much bother with today has magically gone! what? it was like a day ... strange


----------



## moochacha

OMG laura that's wonderful news!!! 2 years of ttc and you finally got your bfp! Sending you lots of sticky vibes. :dust:

:wohoo:


----------



## laura6914

thanks darling it still hasnt sunk in at all it rally hasnt. 

xxx


----------



## pichi

laura6914 said:


> thanks darling it still hasnt sunk in at all it rally hasnt.
> 
> xxx

so hunny, if you don't mind me asking - what are your symptoms? i know we were matching a few days ago ^___^

happy and healthy 9 months to you xx


----------



## laura6914

pichi, i have a really dull back ache, and belly cramps. They are more like niggles than cramps and my hips ache as well. my boobs have been extremely sore the past few days but seem to be less painful today for some reason. :wacko: erm, sore gums yesterday, not sure if thats a sign. loads of creamy CM. and get tired very early in the day, not so much that im falling asleep at my desk but enough to make me want to. 
xxx


----------



## pichi

i dont think i've ever experianced sore boobs. i have had sharp pains every so often in them but not sore so to speak, my symptoms are disappearing :( i had the mystery sore throat and stuffy nose, dull throbbing at the bottom of my back as well as dull throbbing feeling in my front. hip is still playing up though. stupid thing -had a killer headache yesterday and this morning too...

right, less of my grumbling in this thread... ill grumble in my journal haha

once again - congrats Laura xx


----------



## maybe_baby

Hi there, wondered if you could help me with a question on charting. This is only my 2nd month so I'm still figuring this all out :wacko:

How does FF figure out your coverline? What does it actually mean?

Thanks x


----------



## dizzyliz8

Hi all found this site so helpful.

I been ttc 3yr and so started to take things more seriously for the near year as previously we had a NTNP attitude but now have realised much we want that BFP. 

However my issue is that my cycle is very irregular, I have had test which have shown negative for PCOS or any physical issue so far and so atm Im very confused. I have just started testing my OV and charting as I have actually had my first cycle since march 2009 so I really dont know when I am gonna OV but have bought a rather large bag of tests so wish me luck!!!

I will be following you all and wish you luck, Its nice to hear other thoughts and to know that others in my situation are gonna be lucky and get what they really want.

gl all xx


----------



## bernina

Thank you again for the well wishes and speedy recovery vibes. I'm feeling quite good today and am back at work. Bleeding is very minimal (thanks to also getting the root of that darn polyp removed) and cramping is nothing worse than AF. I posted all the details in my TTC Journal if anyone is curious. Thank you again, you guys mean so much to me!!

Congratulations *daniellerbee*!!!!! Stick little bean stick!!!!! Hoping for a happy and healthy 9 mos for mommy and baby!!!

*Laura*, that is awesome news!! I bet it hasn't even sunk in yet but congratulations honey!! Hoping for another BFP tomorrow to reassure you and lots of sticky glue aimed at you. Happy and healthy 9 mos to you!!! Oh and I am so totally using softcups with our next cycle!

*Ablacketer*, have you checked the battery in your thermo lately? That's quite a few days of flat temps, and they could be due to low batteries. Perhaps check the temp of someone else in your household and if it's the same reading, then you may want to change the batteries.

*Jaimie*, I am a TOTAL LOST fanatic! I cannot wait until next week to see the beginning of the end! I have so many theories and speculations about that show, it may be one of the few things I put ahead of ttc, hahaha!!! I missed the replay of the finale though, darn!! And I see that you are now as hooked on charting as the rest of us! 

*Foxy*, hope you're doing well today. Hope that bath last night helped you to relax a bit and enjoy just taking some time to yourself to regroup and recoup. 

*Tierney* and *Smiley*, I have been using the CBFM for several cycles now (I think 4 or 5). I really do like it. I started using it with the cycle right after my chemical. Prior to that I was just using the method of counting back 14 days or so from day of expected next period and trying to time BD around that. Obviously it worked because I did get preg twice using that method, but I was also driving DH crazy because to be on the safe side we did it several days before and after anticipated O. The monitor is pretty easy to use, you get a pack of the sticks and the first cycle I think it has you start testing on cd 5 maybe. You pee on a test stick each morning, and it gives you a Low, High, or Peak reading. Through using the monitor I found I ovulate very late in my cycle (cd 18 to cd 22). So this really helped us to better time our BD'ing and not totally wear ourselves out. However I would not rely on the monitor alone, together with charting it is an invaluable tool. Charting is the only way to definitively show you have ovulated, but then you have the added bonus of the monitor giving you advanced notice that ovulation is about to occur. For me, I usually get 2 or 3 days of High, 2 Peak days, 1 more High, and the rest are low. Because of how late I ovulate it makes me use 20 sticks each cycle which gets pricey. I've started to test later than it wants me to so this way I only use 15 sticks which saves some money. According to Fertility Friend I usually ovulate on my last High day, not the Peak day the monitor gives me. So that was a bit eye opening. So like I said, I think the monitor and charting work best together. If you have any specific questions just let me know and I'll be happy to answer.

Welcome *DogCrazy*!!!

*Maybe_baby*, welcome! Check out this link from FF, gives info on how they determine the coverline, hope that helps. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Coverline-calculation-method.html

For those that AF got, here's to Valentines BFP!!! :)

For those in the 2ww, hugs, sticky glue and baby dust coming your way!!!

Continued health and sticky glue to our lovely BFP ladies!!!


----------



## bernina

Welecome DizzyLiz! I think charting will be a real help to see what exactly is going on with your cycles.

If you'd like, post a link to your chart in your signature so we can all stalk you :)


----------



## pichi

hey Bernina, glad to hear from you again ^__^


----------



## laura6914

glad to hear your well bernina, 

Just went home from work to POAS, still positive, oh this is going to get soooo expensive i can feel it. :rofl: Its lighter than the ones earlier but thats due to me drinking loads today and peeing all the time. lol. FXd for a strong line in the morning. 

xxx


----------



## Tierney

Big congrats Laura thats great news after 2 years ttc x

Bernina - Thanks for the advice on the CBFM mine has come in the post today so I am just waiting for AF to come to start using it, it sounds as though it will be a good investment!

Good luck and babydust to everyone xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

I am so happy for you Laura - what fantastic news :hugs: You must be over the moon :yipee:

Berina - glad to hear that you are recovering well. Hope you get to have a nice restful weekend and manage to put your feet up for a couple of days :hugs: Thanks for the info on the CBFM too :thumbup:

Welcome to Dizzyliz :)

Good luck with the CBFM Tierney. Let us know how you get on with it. As this is only our 2nd cycle I'm not going to pay out for one just yet but if in two or three months we haven't caught that eggy I might reconsider.

Am keeping everything crossed for you Pichi!!!!

Well I've deffo been caught by the witch :growlmad: at least she's stopped playing silly buggers with me now! Looking forward to the possibility of trying to make an early Valentines baby already :winkwink:


----------



## SmileyShazza

I am so happy for you Laura - what fantastic news :hugs: You must be over the moon :yipee:

Berina - glad to hear that you are recovering well. Hope you get to have a nice restful weekend and manage to put your feet up for a couple of days :hugs: Thanks for the info on the CBFM too :thumbup:

Welcome to Dizzyliz :)

Good luck with the CBFM Tierney. Let us know how you get on with it. As this is only our 2nd cycle I'm not going to pay out for one just yet but if in two or three months we haven't caught that eggy I might reconsider.

Am keeping everything crossed for you Pichi!!!!

Well I've deffo been caught by the witch :growlmad: at least she's stopped playing silly buggers with me now! Looking forward to the possibility of trying to make an early Valentines baby already :winkwink:


----------



## shaerichelle

Foxy- hope you are doing well
Bernina-glad you are feeling ok.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations Laura! That's amazing news! xxx


----------



## bernina

Hi Shannon, how are you feeling? It looks like your temps are starting to return to normal pre-o levels for you (coverline last cycle was 97.3 and you're at that today), so that's a very good sign.

I really hope this cycle is much more regular for you and that you ovulate much much sooner.


----------



## bernina

Oh wow Fish, 9 weeks already!!! Where has the time gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ablacketer

I checked my temp again and got a different reading, from 96.8 to 97.18 an hour after the initial temp after I had moved around a bit. :(


----------



## pichi

Hmm, I just had pinky coloured CM :( I hope AF isn't hoping to make an early visit


----------



## Staceiz19

good to hear your feeling ok bernina


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

SmileyShazza  so so sorry to hear you got a visit from AF, it is definitely fun that your window will open back up around Valentines though! Thanks for friending me on Fertility Friends :winkwink:

LAURA!!! That is too exciting! Congrats :happydance: It was definitely your time to get a BFP!

Welcome Maybe Baby, Dizzy Liz and Dog Crazy!

Bernina  its awesome to hear that you are feeling well. I hope that your procedure and the new season of LOST brings you new hope (a recurring theme on the show - playing sappy music in my head)

Ablacketer  Im not sure what to say about your cycle! I dont have a very informed opinion, as I havent been at this for very long. Ive had some flat temps for 3 days in a row with a brand new thermometer though, so although I think checking the battery is a good idea, Im not sure it will provide you with a clear answer...

Pichi  I HATE that first pinky streak- I hope AF doesnt come on full force! How long do your cycles usually last?


----------



## ablacketer

checked hubbies temp and it is working fine. after all day long, my temp is still 97.13!!!!!! he said Im cold hearted lol


----------



## nadira037

Hi Ladies not enough time to catch up with everyone but I did want to say

Bernina- I'm happy to hear that your back and feeling well after your surgery. I wish you a speedy recovery and a BFP soon!

Laura- Congrats on the BFP!!!

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## pichi

Jaimie; my cycle is usually 38 so shouldn't be due AF for another day or 2 at least. Had a massive temp dip this morning :(


----------



## jopascoe

hey ladies just a quick question, i normally temp every ,morning at 7.30am, but today woke up and needed toilet at 6am so temped before getting out of bed, shall i use temp adjuster i did lok to see what they say, my temp was 36.46 they gave me 36.63.
which shold i use on ff.
thanks alot


----------



## pichi

You should use the first one because that is the temp you had the most amount of rest/sleep before hand :)


----------



## jopascoe

pichi said:


> You should use the first one because that is the temp you had the most amount of rest/sleep before hand :)

thanks, i used the one that wasnt adjusted by bbt adjuster online.
i put on ff the time i took it as its not my usual time it gave me a round dot.
i nervous as my temps seem bit on the low side, although af is 8 days away.


----------



## pichi

Is this your first month charting? If so you may see a pattern emerge with your temps after OV. Some peoples temps rocket up only to drop just as fast where as other peoples crawl along just above their crossbar. I wouldn't worry too much. Main thing is you have ovulated and its shown on your graph :)


----------



## jopascoe

pichi said:


> Is this your first month charting? If so you may see a pattern emerge with your temps after OV. Some peoples temps rocket up only to drop just as fast where as other peoples crawl along just above their crossbar. I wouldn't worry too much. Main thing is you have ovulated and its shown on your graph :)

yes pinchi, this is my first month :blush::blush:
still trying to get to grips with things, it has shown i have ovulated which i was happy about. i am now sitting at 6dpo. mine seem to be up and down all above cover line. ff has given me 47 points in regard to pregnancy.


----------



## maybe_baby

Thanks for the info on the coverline, so it basically doesn't mean anything, just a visual aid right?


----------



## pichi

yeah - its just basically showing what your average temp is before O.


----------



## maybe_baby

Thanks x

One more question, last month was my first cycle tracking with temps after I'd had my withdrawal bleed and my LT phase was only 9 days. Do you think this could be just because it was my first 'proper' period after the pill, or do you think I should go visit the docs already?

My temps also seem to fluctuate loads, is this normal?

Thanks so much in advance x


----------



## pichi

yeah, if you look at my last chart (in my link) i had just come off the pill and my temps after OV'ing were all over the show. this is my second real cycle after coming off BCP and thankfully i have been regular :)

you might find that for a few months your cycle may be longer or shorter than expected - give it 3 months which is the recommended time from the Dr. as long as you are showing a shift from before and after OV this is a good thing. you might also find your LP will lengthen because like mentioned earlier your body is just getting back into the rhythm of things. i think i have a 12 day LP so due soon :(


----------



## Jenna-Marie

Hi Ladies :)

I've popped in here because the thread I put this in doesn't seem to be getting any replies.
Can someone please have a look at my chart and tell me what they think. I woke up this morning to find that ff had changed my ov date to day 20 of my cycle and I cannot for the life of me work out why and I'm convinced it has to be wrong. It was originally on day 17 which I thought was too late anyway because it didn't line up with my cm or cp, but now I'm just totally lost and very upset cos if that's really what's happened, my cycle is totally ****** up!! For reference, my temp yesterday may be an odd one because it was taken after a weird nights sleep and I'd already been up a couple of times about two hours before. My usual wake up time is 7am though. 
I started charting this month because I thought it would make me feel better, give me more control over my body and TTC, but to be honest I'm beginning to wonder if it's even worth it because I think I'm more confused and less positive now then I've been in the whole 9 months we've been trying! :(

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c17f8

Thank you x


----------



## pichi

Jenna - the dot's on the crossbar indicate that FF isn't particularly sure on when you ovulated either. it may be because you recorded having fertile CM earlier on in your cycle yet you have had your biggest temp shift later?


----------



## Jenna-Marie

So it's possible they have moved them due to the temp shift being larger. Yeah you're probably right, although I'm not convinced I've ovulated that late at all. Yeah, I know that slashed cross hairs mean that :) Maybe next month my chart will make more sense. This is my first month after all. Thank you x


----------



## Jenna-Marie

Interesting!! I've just discarded yesterdays temp because it's not reliable and it's now gone back to ovulation on day 17! Hmmm...Any thoughts?
I'm baffled, lol


----------



## ablacketer

I finally ovulated! YAY!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Jenna Marie - this is my first month charting and my 9th cycle of trying as well. I'm not as far along with you as I haven't seen a post ov temp rise, but I already feel more aware of some secondary symptoms leading up to ov than I did in previous cycles, just because I am charting. I hope you can find some reassurance in the fact that you are learning more about your cycle, even if ff adds some confusion to the issue. The way I see it, I'm going to keep DTD until ff says I've ovulated. It is just a tool and if I get into a situation where I disagree with it, I'll probably go with my gut feeling.

Ablacketer - I'm so glad you are feeling better about your chart and temps!

~ Jaimie


----------



## ablacketer

thanks jamie :)


----------



## pichi

ah fingers crossed this damn temp goes up tomorrow morning :(


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies.. im on cd 7.. this is my chart My Ovulation Chart not sure if it looks like it sud.. ive been taking my temp the same time everyday


----------



## Tierney

pichi - my temp took a big drop today aswell, I hope they both go back up tomorrox xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

pichi said:


> ah fingers crossed this damn temp goes up tomorrow morning :(

Fingers crossed it goes up, pichi!


----------



## pichi

Well, my temp has gone up - but not above my coverline :( it feels like the witch is going to get me after all *sniff*


----------



## Tierney

Well the witch has got me so I'm out this month....oh well back to day 1 x


----------



## pichi

Sorry to hear Tierney. What was your temp this morning? Mines was 36.50'c which is 0.02'c off my coverline :( 

I think its wishful thinking for me to think I'm still in for a chance.

Tierney, I noticed you have long cycles like me too


----------



## pichi

sorry - double post


----------



## Tierney

Hi Pichi

My Temp went back up today to 97.90, my cycles are long at the moment but they are getting shorter every cycle, I think they have been 45, 44 and 39 days since I came off the pill, I'm hoping they are going to get down to 28 but this may take a while.

Dont forget your still in until the witch comes fingers crossed for ya x


----------



## pichi

well, the witch got me *sniff* got 26 days wait for my next eggie now -sigh- was a day early too so my LP this cycle was 11 :( although i'm not in "full flow" yet


----------



## fairygirl

Pichi, wanna be cycle buddies this cycle? I'm CD1 today too and not expecting eggy til CD21-26? Gonna start a thread in the main forum see if there is anyone else in the same boat :shipw:

Sorry to everyone in this thread, I have been so completely self absorbed in my horrendous chart that I haven't been very supportive of others. I hope everyone is well and will try and keep up better. :hugs:


----------



## pichi

sure hunny. think i'm going to be more laid back this cycle


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry to hear, pichi :(

:hugs:

Fx'd for next cycle.

I've been temping religiously in the mornings..set my alarm for 7 am every morning, even weekend! I'm so proud of myself haha. Getting anxious for fertile time.

C'mon eggy!


----------



## ablacketer

i hear you! I have to set mine for 5 am every morning because hubby gets up at 5 during the week GRR! this is my fourth month of not being able to sleep in :(


----------



## fifi-folle

6am for me, although I'm getting good at temping whilst asleep!!! Temps are a bit weird at the mo, they've been really stable. Any thoughts? Not been having any symptoms this month so pretty certain AF will arrive soon.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Pichi, Tierney & Fairygirl :hugs: Sorry she got you. 

For those of you with longer cycles, have a read of this info - might be of interest to you :)

https://www.twoweekwait.com/newsletter/2006-01/

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a7987105/soy_isoflavones_and_ovulation

Yey for ov ablacketer 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

foxyloxy28 said:


> Pichi, Tierney & Fairygirl :hugs: Sorry she got you.

Very much so the same here- I hope you are coping with it better than I have over my past several cycles. This message board and charting have truly been a god send this month though- it really helped me rally after my last visit from AF.

Had a temp rise this morning, but I was out late so I'm waiting to see if whether or not this was the post ov rise. So- the full moon last night was a wolf moon and closer to earth than it will be for some time. The wolf moon is a native american term that originated from the mid winter (usually january) full moon when the wolves were hungriest and baying at the edges of the camps. I'm hoping this was a good omen for those of us currently working the big O :happydance:

Sending lots of support your way Pichi, Tierney & Fairygirl :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

I'm trying to get hold of a CBFM for a reasonable price off ebay. I need it to be delivered Tues though. A rather late impulse buy. If not I need to figure out opks. Best of luck to everyone waiting to O or in the 2ww. xxx


----------



## moochacha

Ah man I have flat temps, checked its not the thermometer but I think its time to get a BBT thermometer... :(


----------



## moochacha

fairygirl said:


> I'm trying to get hold of a CBFM for a reasonable price off ebay. I need it to be delivered Tues though. A rather late impulse buy. If not I need to figure out opks. Best of luck to everyone waiting to O or in the 2ww. xxx

I should start looking into buying one this week in time for the next cycle but there is always that hesitation in the 2ww that maybe you're pregnant and you don't need one.

I'm actually thinking of buying a babycomp https://www.raxmedical.com, it's really expensive but you get 10 years manufacturers warranty. Plus I figure I can use it as a natural way to prevent pregnancy.

I worked it out for price of using a CBFM and buying the pee sticks for a few years it would cost more than the babycomp which is something you can use while TTC and while preventing pregnancy.

These things are amazing they have everything, works like an OPK, has integrated pregnancy test, takes your temperature, charts your BBT. Basically does everything and all you have to do is use it like a thermometer. I've been looking into for a few months now.

Then there is https://www.zetek.net OvaCue... Which I'm thinking is a better product because it detects you ovulation via measuring electrolyte levels which apparently is 98.3 accurate while clear blue is only 72% accurate, given this information was taking from their website I found other sites that suggest that measuring ovulation via electrolyte levels to be more accurate than urine. Interesting.... I'm still deciding though.


----------



## pichi

I just use OPKs. Just the cheap ones off amazon work fine for me. Got a real dark line last month :) 40 for £5 and they chucked in 10 HPTs too. I wouldn't use those to confirm pregnancy tho


----------



## RedRose19

i couldnt do my temp this morning cuz i forgot my thermometer at home..!! i hope that wont have a huge affect on my chart :dohh: im so annoyed at my self


----------



## Tierney

Sorry to hear she got you pichi, Looks like we are on the same cycle days this cycle.

Thanks for the info on long cycles Foxy x


----------



## ablacketer

3dpo and still having crampy pain on my left side. any thoughts?


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks for the info girls. Moochacha I'm intrigued my the lady comp and having a look now.

Babyhopes, one temp shouldn't make a difference.
Sorry Ablacketer, I can't think want pain could be if you have definately O'd unless the Luteum cyst is slightly larger than normal or something to do with that?
Jamie the moon was beautiful last night.


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> Ah man I have flat temps, checked its not the thermometer but I think its time to get a BBT thermometer... :(

I have one and mine is giving me the same temp 3 days in a row. I am not sure why and it is new. Plus I think I am going to O soon.


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get hold of a CBFM for a reasonable price off ebay. I need it to be delivered Tues though. A rather late impulse buy. If not I need to figure out opks. Best of luck to everyone waiting to O or in the 2ww. xxx
> 
> I should start looking into buying one this week in time for the next cycle but there is always that hesitation in the 2ww that maybe you're pregnant and you don't need one.
> 
> I'm actually thinking of buying a babycomp https://www.raxmedical.com, it's really expensive but you get 10 years manufacturers warranty. Plus I figure I can use it as a natural way to prevent pregnancy.
> 
> I worked it out for price of using a CBFM and buying the pee sticks for a few years it would cost more than the babycomp which is something you can use while TTC and while preventing pregnancy.
> 
> These things are amazing they have everything, works like an OPK, has integrated pregnancy test, takes your temperature, charts your BBT. Basically does everything and all you have to do is use it like a thermometer. I've been looking into for a few months now.
> 
> Then there is https://www.zetek.net OvaCue... Which I'm thinking is a better product because it detects you ovulation via measuring electrolyte levels which apparently is 98.3 accurate while clear blue is only 72% accurate, given this information was taking from their website I found other sites that suggest that measuring ovulation via electrolyte levels to be more accurate than urine. Interesting.... I'm still deciding though.Click to expand...

I have been looking at these as well. I am seriously thinking about it. I am getting frustrated.


----------



## fairygirl

Wow, they really do sing and dance.


----------



## bernina

Hi all! Sorry I wasn't on the last few days, I suddenly started feeling not so well. No clue if it was surgery/anesthesia related or just a coincidence. Friday I felt very short of breath and it just seemed like it took more effort to breath, like I really had to concentrate. Ended up going to urgent care that night who eventually referred me to the ER to rule out blood clots from the birth control pills I recently started. After 7 hours of waiting and tests, they ruled clots out with bloodwork, a chest x ray and CT scan with dye (oh the hot flashes that caused!). So they sent me home and said to just check in with my family doctor on Monday (oh so helpful!). 

DH suggested that perhaps I was having acid reflux and got me a bunch of antacids to try (he has suffered from reflux in the past). The antacids helped greatly so I'm wondering if that was what was going on. I find that I have to sleep with my head really propped up on pillows otherwise my throat starts to burn (classic sign of reflux). I just took a nap and noticed the tightness in my chest returning, but as soon as I got up and moved around it went away, so now I'm totally confused. 

Have any of you had symptoms like this (either with or without surgery)? Just curious to hear from anyone who has had something like this. I'll definitely be calling my DR in the morning to see if he can check out the reflux, at the very least will give me reassurance that's what it was. The tight chest is really what concerns me, but like I said, now that I'm up and about it's completely gone.

Sorry to all the girls that AF got, that darn full moon was just so strong that it pulled AF right out of you! Here's to some nice valentine's day ovulating for you guys!!! Do they celebrate Valentine's Day in the UK? Always thought it was a US holiday (damn Yankee taking ownership of everything!) but noticed lots of talk of it on here.

Baby dust and sticky glue to those about to O or in the 2ww!!!

Jamie, only 2 days until LOST!!! So so excited!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry you werent feeling well Bernina. I can tell you that the all the signs you have sound like acid reflux to me. Get some apple cider vinegar, with the mother.. Braggs brand is one take a capful around the time of your next few meals and it should go away:) It cured mine.


----------



## kitty_girl

hi ladies,

im in my 2ww having ov'd 10 days late according to ff's estimation. however im 5dpo and had some creamy light pink cm...
could af be coming really early if i go by last month where i ovulated on cd15 i would be due in 4 days, however this month i apparently ov'd on cd25.
I feel a bit crampy...
I know you guys are the charting experts so please have a peek and let me know your thoughts.

I hope you all well :)


----------



## fairygirl

Kittygirl your thermal shift is really clear. I hope the pink resolves itself, maybe implantation? :dust:


----------



## fairygirl

Bernina, yes we have Valentines. The moon was beautiful but AF has been a bit mean. I'm guessing I have to wait 21-26 days for O so it'll be a little after Valentines for me. I have a CBFM on the way to help me pinpoint O. Hope you are feeling better xx


----------



## kitty_girl

i hope so but l guess im gonna have to wait for tomorrows temp, good luck with your cbfm, i agreed if i get to 4 months ttc with no luck i might give one ago, i shouldnt moan because im only at the beginning really and there are some wonderful ladies here who have been trying alot longer and i admire there stregnth as its so hard all the waiting and wondering :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Not been able to get on much over the weekend as have had a really busy one and have had guests so not been on the net hardly at all.

Berina - sounds like reflux to me, I hope you start feeling better soon. Hopefully the doctor will be able to put your mind at rest and give you something to help :hugs:

Sorry to all those that have had a visit from the :witch: shes been particularly horrible to me this time so we've had words and I've properly fallen out with her now - am hoping she has realised she isn't welcome next month! 

Have to say I am intrigued by the CBFM and the Babycomp but this will only be our second cycle so a bit early to resort to them I think. I fell on our 4th cycle last time so fingers crossed it will happen soon for us.

AF has almost gone now so am looking forward to getting back into the swing of things ready for ov next week :happydance:


----------



## bernina

Thank you so much Shannon, that makes me feel a lot better. I actually have a jar of Apple Cider Vinegar with Mother from Trader Joe's. I had no idea that could help with reflux, but I'll definitely give it a go! Thanks!

Kitty, I agree that cd 25 looks like a definite ovulation day on your current chart. I'm really wondering if in your last cycle because of the missed temps if you ovulated a bit later than FF indicated. Its hard to tell with some of the missing temps and discarded temps. It's hard to go by your cm also because you really only had a day or two of fertile mucus. I'm sorry I'm not really giving you an answer :( The creamy pink cm could just be a fluke, could be delayed ovulation spotting (although I think that 5 days after it would be more brown than pink as it would be old), or could also mean you have a bit of irritation in your vagina. Just really need to wait and see what those temps do but right now they are nice and high.

For those with a CBFM on order or who are thinking about getting one, I totally recommend them. I'm not using mine this cycle due to being on the pill, but will be using it as soon as I get my next AF (can't wait for those nasty pills to be done but since they are helping my uterine lining to heal I guess I can't complain too much). If you guys have any question on them, just let me know!

Fairy, I hope that the reason your cycles are on the longer side and irregular is because your body is still adjusting to being off the pill. Do you remember if you had regular cycles prior to going on the pill? The CBFM will totally help you to get a better view of your cycle along with continuing to use FF.


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah I had regular cycles before the pill, but was on it for 10 years. I should update my FF homepage with my 36 day cycle shouldn't I? I also hope the pink cm I had for a few days before O isn't more than just a bcp adjustment. I hope the CBFM will help, can't wait til Tues when it comes. Other than that I am gonna finish the cartons of pineapple and pink grapefruit that I have already bought and then just let my body get on with it naturally, probably switch to decaf and see what happens.
Kittygirl and Shazza I too am only in really early days, I wanted to not resort to temping and opk/cbfm and then on my first cycle trying my body threw me so now I need as much information as I can gather.


----------



## SmileyShazza

fairygirl said:


> Kittygirl and Shazza I too am only in really early days, I wanted to not resort to temping and opk/cbfm and then on my first cycle trying my body threw me so now I need as much information as I can gather.

That was the main reason I decided to do the temps this month as I needed to keep an eye on my body as I have had to start from scratch again after our mc :( as if it isn't bad enough going through all that but then being left without any idea of what's going on with my body is like an extra kick in the teeth, especially as my cycles had always been regular ever since they started when I was a teenager.

I am actually glad that I did the temps and also the opks as it did teach me a lot about what was going on last month, without them I probably wouldn't have had much of a clue :shrug: but using the CBFM is just one step further from that if you see what I mean. I think if I brought one of those OH would worry that I am stressing too much about it all.

You'll have to let me know how you get on with it. If we don't get a bfp in the next few months as it might be something I'll consider then :)


----------



## moochacha

Afternoon ladies,

Well I think AF is on her way a week early... :( Massive temp dip, AF like pains and I've been spotting all day. I slept the day away I could hardly stay awake and I'm still spotting, what gives I'm only 8DPO. :cry:

I doubt its implantation even though the spotting is only there when i wipe, but this makes me think there's something wrong with my cycles now.

Anyway... 

*bernina* - I hope you get well soon :hugs: I really do.

Back to bed for me :sleep: at 6.30pm lol


----------



## jopascoe

i posted a few days back asking someone to look at my chart, well i am plese to say i got a faint positive yest at 8dpo, and another positive faint but not as faint as yesterdays.i am just over the moon. not sure how to read the chart as to wether it was a good pregnancy indicator. as this is 2nd month ttc and 1st month charting.
thanks for all your help girls..x


----------



## moochacha

Congrats :D Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!


----------



## jopascoe

moochacha said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> Well I think AF is on her way a week early... :( Massive temp dip, AF like pains and I've been spotting all day. I slept the day away I could hardly stay awake and I'm still spotting, what gives I'm only 8DPO. :cry:
> 
> I doubt its implantation even though the spotting is only there when i wipe, but this makes me think there's something wrong with my cycles now.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> *bernina* - I hope you get well soon :hugs: I really do.
> 
> Back to bed for me :sleep: at 6.30pm lol

chin up girl..you not out till af properly shows her face.
fx.....xxxx


----------



## jopascoe

moochacha said:


> Congrats :D Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!

thanks hunni, hope you get you :bfp: very soon..xxx
:dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Staceiz19

hey girls i got my bfp three times today ! though i never had an implantation dip... is that normal?


----------



## jopascoe

Staceiz19 said:


> hey girls i got my bfp three times today ! though i never had an implantation dip... is that normal?

congrats i got my bfp to.
some people haveimplantation dips and some dont so its fairly normal. i had af cramp on 5dpo for the whole day, they disapeered the next thats what made me test yest and today.


----------



## Tierney

Congrats Jopascoe and Staceiz19 thats great news xx


----------



## yomo

jopascoe said:


> i posted a few days back asking someone to look at my chart, well i am plese to say i got a faint positive yest at 8dpo, and another positive faint but not as faint as yesterdays.i am just over the moon. not sure how to read the chart as to wether it was a good pregnancy indicator. as this is 2nd month ttc and 1st month charting.
> thanks for all your help girls..x

That is great news Congrats!!!!!!! xx


----------



## yomo

Staceiz19 said:


> hey girls i got my bfp three times today ! though i never had an implantation dip... is that normal?

Congrats babes! We are going for it this week aint we x


----------



## yomo

Morning, 

Congratulations to you ladies that got your BFP!! Great news, does anyone know what day your temp drops for your AF? I am on day 24 and my temp is rising. I would post a link for my chart but i started mid cycle, FF is saying i OV on day 19 when i tested and i OV on day 14! so thought it would give a false impression.

x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Jopascoe and Staceiz19 :flower:

I hope you both have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

I have a 28 day cycle, my temp drops on day 28 and AF comes the next day.

Is .3 a big enough drop to consider a ID? is 4dpo too soon to see one?


----------



## SmileyShazza

Fertility Friend say that they count anything from 0.3 as a dip although personally I would 4dpo could be a little early for implantation.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats to the BFPs here! How exciting :D

I'm so mad at myself..I missed my temp this morning cuz our alarm went off, so I got up straight out of a deep sleep..grr grr grr! (The dog tripped the alarm..all's safe n sound though) :)


----------



## bernina

Congrats Jopascoe and Staceiz19 :happydance::happydance::happydance:

A very happy and healthy 9 mos to both of you and continued sticky glue for those little beans to snuggle in nice and deep!!


----------



## pichi

congrats on the :bfp:'s :D

bernina: hope you are feeling better today.

my af seems to be very light this month and my temp took a big nose dive this morning - very strange for me! heh can't stop coughing! damn dry cough


----------



## impatient

hello ladies, this is my first cycle charting and i have a question i"m hoping someone can answer for me. I had a positive opk on Sat. but my temps haven't gone up, they actually went down a bit. If i released an egg wouldn't my temps have gone up by now(two days latter)???? Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## pichi

you wont probibly see a rise in temp till 2 days after your plus OPK seeing a dip is actually nothing bad- some people get a dip, some don't before they O


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey ladies!

Glad to see that lots of us enjoyed the wolf moon- even if it pulled the AF out of some! I had ov niggles all weekend and was massively emotional on Friday night- I think that big 'ol moon intensified my preparation for ovulation- I hope that means this will be a lucky one! I haven't seen a temp rise yet but I'm looking forward to seeing that on my chart.

Crazy congrats to jopascoe and staceiz19 :happydance:

I'm curious about Laura...she had a faint positive line and I was eager to hear if she re-tested.

Hope you are on the mend Bernina! LOST will make us feel better soon. My DH is so psyched that the new episode is on Groundhog's Day. That is his favorite holiday!

Loads of baby dust and sticky beans!

~ Jaimie


----------



## impatient

thanks pichi! You have given me some hope:) I'm just so scared that i am not actually OVing. Guess i'll have to wait and see!


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats Jopascoe and Staceiz19!


----------



## kitty_girl

Congratulations Jopascoe and Staceiz19.
After yesterdays spotting incident... no more spotting and a little temp rise!!! hmmm false alarm maybe.... can moon's make your period come on... maybe my bod was having a argument with a full moon :)


----------



## ablacketer

I usually have a dip at 3dpo, so its probably just that. but I got a sharp pinch in my left lower belly today. hrmmmmm


----------



## moochacha

kitty_girl said:


> Congratulations Jopascoe and Staceiz19.
> After yesterdays spotting incident... no more spotting and a little temp rise!!! hmmm false alarm maybe.... can moon's make your period come on... maybe my bod was having a argument with a full moon :)

Glad your spotting has stopped, mine unfortunately hasn't stopped :( Its very very light though and only there when i wipe. 

I've had 24 hours of spotting and cramps but had a temp rise today. Not sure what to think.


----------



## Marrissa_E

Hi Ladies, i'm back!

Last month's charting has taken a toll on me so I decided after AF finishes, to go on a short holiday by the beach. Thank God I did bcoz I enjoyed myself so much, I totally forgot to chart :p So now my chart has empty days here and there, FF cant even pinpoint which day I ovulated or what's my coverline..oops

But I based on last month's chart and true enough had an ovulation dip at CD20 and then a spike at CD21. I'm 5 dpo today and I had a huge temp dip this morning, lower than my ovu temp. 5dpo is way too early for implantation right?? pls see my chart below. thanks loads!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bd3ff


----------



## jopascoe

hey ladies, ive had a big temp dip this morning, not under coverline though but compared to yesterdays one it has dropped, i got a positive test yesterday and am now worring that i may miscarry. arent your temp suppose or stay high or just as long as ther above coveline? i tested just now, lines even darker than yest but im just so scared. please take a look at my chart, i may just stop temping as its adding to my worry.


----------



## moochacha

jopascoe said:


> hey ladies, ive had a big temp dip this morning, not under coverline though but compared to yesterdays one it has dropped, i got a positive test yesterday and am now worring that i may miscarry. arent your temp suppose or stay high or just as long as ther above coveline? i tested just now, lines even darker than yest but im just so scared. please take a look at my chart, i may just stop temping as its adding to my worry.


No darling your temps are still nice and high and the lines are getting darker so you have nothing to worry about!!!!


Temps in pregnancy still can fluctuate, when is your doctors appointment? Try not to stress and enjoy the most beautiful experience of a life growing inside you!! Lucky girl :hugs:


----------



## jopascoe

moochacha said:


> jopascoe said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, ive had a big temp dip this morning, not under coverline though but compared to yesterdays one it has dropped, i got a positive test yesterday and am now worring that i may miscarry. arent your temp suppose or stay high or just as long as ther above coveline? i tested just now, lines even darker than yest but im just so scared. please take a look at my chart, i may just stop temping as its adding to my worry.
> 
> 
> No darling your temps are still nice and high and the lines are getting darker so you have nothing to worry about!!!!
> 
> 
> Temps in pregnancy still can fluctuate, when is your doctors appointment? Try not to stress and enjoy the most beautiful experience of a life growing inside you!! Lucky girl :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks girl.....im just a worry monger...lol
i havent booked to see a doctor yet as im well early havent missed a period yet. because of a previous eptopic i am allowed to walk in at my epu so when im abit futher i will go there and be scanned on the spot, they wouldnt be able to see nothing now.


----------



## moochacha

jopascoe said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jopascoe said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, ive had a big temp dip this morning, not under coverline though but compared to yesterdays one it has dropped, i got a positive test yesterday and am now worring that i may miscarry. arent your temp suppose or stay high or just as long as ther above coveline? i tested just now, lines even darker than yest but im just so scared. please take a look at my chart, i may just stop temping as its adding to my worry.
> 
> 
> No darling your temps are still nice and high and the lines are getting darker so you have nothing to worry about!!!!
> 
> 
> Temps in pregnancy still can fluctuate, when is your doctors appointment? Try not to stress and enjoy the most beautiful experience of a life growing inside you!! Lucky girl :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks girl.....im just a worry monger...lol
> i havent booked to see a doctor yet as im well early havent missed a period yet. because of a previous eptopic i am allowed to walk in at my epu so when im abit futher i will go there and be scanned on the spot, they wouldnt be able to see nothing now.Click to expand...

Oh that's great you can get a scan on the spot!!! I have everything crossed that you will have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! 

I'm pretty sure I'll be a worry monger when I get my bfp due to a MC and stillbirth but I'm luckily enough to be blessed with a really active 8 year old that takes all my attention away from that. Can't wait to make him a big brother!


----------



## pichi

Good norning girls.

AF is almost gone already! That's not usual haha! My temp is flying all over the show too :s

Yesterdays isn't too accurate as I was up at 6. Todays temp is prolly due to my rolling about and consistant barking like a dog with this nasty cough I have :(

Hope everyone is good!


----------



## sarafused

I hope you lovely ladies dont mind me just jumping in here!

This is the link to my chart.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/175bae


Ive had loads of syptoms now and today my temp has gone up again, its been going stead now since ov. Ive only got 2 other charts and a third one that had a result of my 2 year old boy. But the only other time Ive had such a high temp was when pregnant. Im trying so hard not to get my hopes up, failing somewhat though. :blush:


----------



## fifi-folle

hi girls
Congrats to the BFPs
Commiserations to those AF got
Crossed fingers for those in two week wait!

I'm managing not to test this month, thinking we're not pregnant this month anyway (hopefully not given the paint fumes from the decorator!). Focusing on getting our flat ready to sell. Decorating is getting done, electrician out next week, misted double glazed units being replaced next week (less hassle than new windows) and then decorator back out when all this done. Getting excited now!
DH's SA was handed in today so fingers crossed that comes back ok!

Hope you are all well!


----------



## moochacha

sarafused said:


> I hope you lovely ladies dont mind me just jumping in here!
> 
> This is the link to my chart.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/175bae
> 
> 
> Ive had loads of syptoms now and today my temp has gone up again, its been going stead now since ov. Ive only got 2 other charts and a third one that had a result of my 2 year old boy. But the only other time Ive had such a high temp was when pregnant. Im trying so hard not to get my hopes up, failing somewhat though. :blush:

Oh lovely chart!!!

Looking really promising wishing you luck come testing time!


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> hi girls
> Congrats to the BFPs
> Commiserations to those AF got
> Crossed fingers for those in two week wait!
> 
> I'm managing not to test this month, thinking we're not pregnant this month anyway (hopefully not given the paint fumes from the decorator!). Focusing on getting our flat ready to sell. Decorating is getting done, electrician out next week, misted double glazed units being replaced next week (less hassle than new windows) and then decorator back out when all this done. Getting excited now!
> DH's SA was handed in today so fingers crossed that comes back ok!
> 
> Hope you are all well!

Hey Fifi!!

Good to hear from you and you sound in good spirits!! :hugs: I bet the flat is going to look a million bucks! :happydance:


----------



## crossroads

sarafused said:


> I hope you lovely ladies dont mind me just jumping in here!
> 
> This is the link to my chart.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/175bae
> 
> 
> Ive had loads of syptoms now and today my temp has gone up again, its been going stead now since ov. Ive only got 2 other charts and a third one that had a result of my 2 year old boy. But the only other time Ive had such a high temp was when pregnant. Im trying so hard not to get my hopes up, failing somewhat though. :blush:

It looks awesome! :D :happydance:


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, 

How are you all? 

I am gutted took a test and got a BPN today, not due to come on until Friday so i am hoping the witch is going to stay away. Surely i can't be making all my symptons up in my own head! In all the 4 years we have been trying i have never stomach cramps like this b4 AF.

I am off to the doctors tonight to get our test results back to see if they can see any reason to why it's taking us so long.

Can anyone tell me how to post my FF charrt on my post?

Thanks x


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies... could someone lok at my chart.. ive no idea what im doing.. or if my chart looks normal :wacko:


----------



## yomo

Hi, 

Think i have done it, if you have time can someone take a look at my chart, FF have got it wrong i ov on the 14th day. 

Thanks x


----------



## pichi

yumo

to post your chart go onto fertilityfriend.com

click "my home page">>copy the link at the top of the screen - this will be your chart.


OR


go to fertilityfriend.com

hover over "sharing">>click on "my homepage setup"


your link will be there also


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sarafused - your chart looks absolutely fantastic :) very promising indeed - keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## RedRose19

should my temps be going up already? :wacko: im so confused


----------



## pichi

your temps will bounce about till OV then after ov you'll find them rise slightly and bounce about up there till AF is due then they'll lower again


----------



## sarafused

babyhopes10 said:


> hiya ladies... could someone lok at my chart.. ive no idea what im doing.. or if my chart looks normal :wacko:

It looks good so far! Youre recording everything and temps are pretty constant! :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies :)


----------



## sarafused

yomo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Think i have done it, if you have time can someone take a look at my chart, FF have got it wrong i ov on the 14th day.
> 
> Thanks x

Do you have the link? The one in your signature just goes straight to FF homepage.


----------



## sarafused

Thanks ladies! Im getting desperate to poas! :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

lol... i feel bored waiting to ov.. grrrr


----------



## yomo

pichi said:


> yumo
> 
> to post your chart go onto fertilityfriend.com
> 
> click "my home page">>copy the link at the top of the screen - this will be your chart.
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> go to fertilityfriend.com
> 
> hover over "sharing">>click on "my homepage setup"
> 
> 
> your link will be there also

I have done it thanks :flower:

Can you take a look at it for me please?

:hugs:


----------



## yomo

sarafused said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Think i have done it, if you have time can someone take a look at my chart, FF have got it wrong i ov on the 14th day.
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> Do you have the link? The one in your signature just goes straight to FF homepage.Click to expand...

Yes thanks, i have put it at the bottom :thumbup:

Can you take a look at it for me please? :hugs:

Oh just tried to take a look at it's not working one moment!


----------



## pichi

the link in your sig isn't to your page - that is a generic ttc index.php file. everyones page has that same url when they log into FF

(sorry, i'm geeky and a web designer hehe)

you need a unique number/code at the end of your url to determine it as your own 

EXAMPLE

this is mine : https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/[B]2b90e9[/B]


----------



## sarafused

Yomo, you havent copied the right info! You just have the homepage link!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me popping back :)

bernina - so sorry to hear you weren't well and hope everything is back to normal for you now :hugs:

Congratulations to the BFPs :thumbup:Happy & healthy 9 months to you all.

Welcome to all the newbies :)

Looks like there are a few of you coming towards the end of your 2ww - good luck ladies :flower:

Think there are a few of us stuck in between the end of AF and waiting to ov - think this is the worst part of the month for me!

My temps are still pretty high - dunno what's going on there!

Got sent straight home from work today - I've been feeling really low and absolutely exhausted over the last 10 days or so. Not quite sure what it's down to - think I need a bloody long holiday in the sun somewhere! But that's not gonna happen :haha:, so going to have to stick it out and try and boost my energy levels.

Hope everyone else is doing good :)


----------



## pichi

hi foxy! hope you feel better soon hunny.

i'm coming to the end of AF and now it's the long 20day wait for OV *rolls eyes* it seems like forever!


----------



## kitty_girl

hi guys,

opinions on my chart so far would be really appreciated.... :S its rather different to last months... is 7dpo too early for symps... does anyone reckon i ov'd earlier than FF says amybe a day or two?

:) Sarafuse your chart looks the bees knees :)


----------



## pichi

i'd keep an eye on it - it looks promising :D


----------



## RedRose19

im cd 11 and tmi sorry but no cm at all... how do i chart that.. :wacko: im feeling like my body sud have some cm by now if im too ov in a few days right?? so frustrating :(


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi ladies, Does fertility friend tell you when you are fertile before it happens. I suspect I am gonna o anyday or possible already did as I had some fertile CM. lately my cm is creamy white. Just wondering. I have given up on OPK.


----------



## RedRose19

i think ff tells u after u have ov.. so i say bd as much as possible just incase lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

Shannon - FF should show green squares in the stats line of your chart if it has enough info from previous cycles to pinpoint your usual fertile period. For example, my chart stats suggest my fertile period is from CD16 - CD20. 

:)


----------



## yomo

pichi said:


> the link in your sig isn't to your page - that is a generic ttc index.php file. everyones page has that same url when they log into FF
> 
> (sorry, i'm geeky and a web designer hehe)
> 
> you need a unique number/code at the end of your url to determine it as your own
> 
> EXAMPLE
> 
> this is mine : https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/[B]2b90e9[/B]

Hi, 

Thanks for the help, if you are on ya 30day trail can you not post a link? :shrug:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I'm have the trial membership and it let me post the link - I think there is a thread for embedding links in your signature file...


----------



## shaerichelle

foxyloxy28 said:


> Shannon - FF should show green squares in the stats line of your chart if it has enough info from previous cycles to pinpoint your usual fertile period. For example, my chart stats suggest my fertile period is from CD16 - CD20.
> 
> :)

Well I guess I dont have enough info cause of my 65 day cycle:(

Poo. I guess Ill just keep temping, but I might have ovulated already.


----------



## moochacha

well omg....

I did a test this morning... and there was a really really really faint positive line my DH said that it was the faintest of faint and we really had to look closely to see it.

Normally I don't look at my tests like that, I glace at them and then throw them away but when I went to throw this one a way I could see a really thin faint something where the positive line should be so I called DH and we looked at it in the light and there was a faint positive!!!

Not too excited yet because it could def be a evaporation line and my temps are so low and I had spotting for 24 hours that stopped last night.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh good luck Moochacha. Maybe you had ib?


----------



## moochacha

It could be! It was really really light and didn't require anything like a pad and I have ample of CM after ovulation like EWCM but its creamy and sticky ewww sorry TMI...

Trying not to get my hopes up, ill test again in another two days because I think its too early to test and I'll prob get the same result..

:wohoo:


----------



## shaerichelle

That does sound like ib:)
I would give it a few days to see if it darkens
:dust:
:wohoo:


----------



## moochacha

I went to put the test result into FF and I asked my DH what I should put it down as on my chart and he said positive because there was a line :wohoo: but... still not sure I think it was a evap line.


----------



## shaerichelle

I would put it in and if you need to take it out you do... I put mine in.

I am excited for you:)


----------



## moochacha

Thank you :wohoo: hopefully it gets darker [-o&lt;


----------



## moochacha

Ah got another faint positive with more color than the first but spotting has return. Very little but... :cry:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hey girls....soooo tired......must go to bed, but thought I'd pop in to see what was up here quickly, and...moochacha?...Is that a :bfp:?!! :yipee::headspin::dance::wohoo:\\:D/=D&gt; :cloud9: I am sososo happy for you, hun! You so deserve this. Try not to worry about the spotting, I spotted for a while (like 4 days) at the time af was due too, hopefully it will taper off. I'm so excited for you, I'm totally sending sticky vibes around the world to you (in my sleep though :haha: coz seriously, it's bed time here :sleep:).


----------



## moochacha

hehe thanks Mystic I hope it sticks, i really do!

This is the picture of the second test I did. Actually in the picture the second line looks a look darker than in reality!! Strange maybe its the shoe box background lol.

Sorry its blurry I took it from my iPhone.

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/SuperMoochacha/photo.jpg

What do you think? This is the second test I did a little darker than the one i took this morning with a cheapie Hpt. The first one I took was from a different brand.


----------



## Marrissa_E

congrats moochacha!! Looks like a bfp to me.

Also I was stalking your chart & saw you had a huge dip a 4dpo, lower than your Ovu temp. I had the same at 5 dpo. After looking at yours im sure what I had was not an implantation dip, more like a fallback rise.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bd3ff


----------



## moochacha

Yeah I think I had a ID at 7DPO followed by IB the next day! I really hope this bean sticks!


----------



## jopascoe

moochacha said:


> Yeah I think I had a ID at 7DPO followed by IB the next day! I really hope this bean sticks!

congrats girl :thumbup::thumbup:
we be due around same time..x


----------



## laura6914

oh wow jopasco you got your BFP to, huge congratulations hunny. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

moochacha thats a fab pic, congrats again. 

xx


----------



## moochacha

jopascoe said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I think I had a ID at 7DPO followed by IB the next day! I really hope this bean sticks!
> 
> congrats girl :thumbup::thumbup:
> we be due around same time..xClick to expand...

That's awesome my expected due date is 10/18/2010! A Libra baby.. I'm a Libra poor little bubba is going to be so fussy and indecisive but much loved hehe. :cloud9:


----------



## pichi

Wow the bfp's just keep rolling out this thread! I hope all these positive baby vibes rub off on the rest of us :)

Hope all the muma's-to-be are doing well. Sticky babies :) x

I wish I could fastforward a week or so, OV seems sooooo far away!


----------



## yomo

Morning Ladies, 

I think i might be out of the game! My temp went from 35.90 to 35.2 ( 

I was really restless from 4.55 this morning tossing and turning which is not normally me! Do you think this may have something to do with it?

On the plus side we went to the doctors last night for our results which all came back good my hubbys men work!!! Yipeeee so he has reffered us to the FS so just waiting game now for an appointment.

How is everyone doing today? x

Congratulations to you Moochache! I wish you a healthy 9 months babes xx


----------



## moochacha

pichi said:


> Wow the bfp's just keep rolling out this thread! I hope all these positive baby vibes rub off on the rest of us :)
> 
> Hope all the muma's-to-be are doing well. Sticky babies :) x
> 
> I wish I could fastforward a week or so, OV seems sooooo far away!

Hey pichi,

I really wish we could all have bfp's I wish I could wave my wand for all you lovely ladies!! You guys have been the only ladies I've been lucky enough to get to know on the forum and not even some of my close friends know we have been NTNP and TTC. A lot of my friends won't even talk to be about kids, pregnancy or anything like that because almost a year ago we gave birth to a still born. Since then people don't announce pregnancies around me etc.

I still don't think I'm pregnant because my boobs don't hurt and I have zero symptoms beside feeling tired, headaches and being really thirsty. Oh and I guess I've woken up every morning since ovulation felling squeamish.

yomo - fingers crossed for you!!! I can't see your chart to have a look at. My temps are hardly over the coverline this month and I've had two dips below the coverline.

:hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

Congratulations Moochacha! Sending you sticky vibes and gentle hugs!

My temp is up again today, got a free 5 day VIP FF package for some reason, it thinks my temp might have gone triphasic! Not getting my hopes up after chemicals though. Going to wait until Monday to test (that's the theory anyway). Had day 21 bloods back yesterday and progesterone levels are fine. Can someone please look at my chart and encourage me?


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> Congratulations Moochacha! Sending you sticky vibes and gentle hugs!
> 
> My temp is up again today, got a free 5 day VIP FF package for some reason, it thinks my temp might have gone triphasic! Not getting my hopes up after chemicals though. Going to wait until Monday to test (that's the theory anyway). Had day 21 bloods back yesterday and progesterone levels are fine. Can someone please look at my chart and encourage me?

OMG fifi your chart looks heaps better than mine!!! fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## jopascoe

moochacha said:


> jopascoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I think I had a ID at 7DPO followed by IB the next day! I really hope this bean sticks!
> 
> congrats girl :thumbup::thumbup:
> we be due around same time..xClick to expand...
> 
> That's awesome my expected due date is 10/18/2010! A Libra baby.. I'm a Libra poor little bubba is going to be so fussy and indecisive but much loved hehe. :cloud9:Click to expand...

lol, im due 17th october, i am one of 4 children all born in october, this will be an expensive month. i am a scorpio as i decided to come on halloween.


----------



## RedRose19

congrats ladies on the bfp's :D lets hope the luck rubs off on us :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats to all the bfp's!!!

So very exciting.

I think I'm going to OV much much earlier than I did last cycle. Been having the fertile cm earlier than ever..only like 2 days after AF..weird. At least I hope I'm right, cuz getting DH to BD in any kind of pattern is near impossible! lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congratulations Moochacha..........got everything (except the obvious!) crossed for a lovely sticky bean. You very much deserve it :)

fif - chart is looking good.

Peace - I think you may well ov earlier than previous cycle too... could be a nice dip before ovulation there.

My temps are pretty flat - checked the thermo at different times of the day and it is recording different temps, so my body must just be being lazy or something! haha 

No soy or anything for me this month. Not even got any preseed - although starting to think I may pick up some conceive plus later on today, as I don't really have much in the CM department! :(

Thinking about maybe trying EPO next cycle - am I right in thinking that helps with CM if you take it up to ov?

Hope everyone is doing well.

Mystic - great to hear from you. Loving your profile pic :)


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> My temps are pretty flat - checked the thermo at different times of the day and it is recording different temps, so my body must just be being lazy or something! haha

I wonder whats with all the flat temps? Mine have been pretty flat this month. Actually looking at my chart its shocking I really thought it was over this month.

*Peace* - :sex: Get it on :happydance: lol... Good luck xox


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Foxy, yes, they say EPO increases fertile cm when taken up to ovulation. I don't know too much about it, as I haven't researched it much..but that's just what I pick up from reading on here.

Conceive Plus sounds like a good plan..it seems a little less daunting than taking all the supplements and such (no offense to anyone that does!) I'm just worried about stressing myself and DH out way too much. I will probably go that route if nothing happens at the 6 month mark.

DH is in a mood today. Sucks because I also think my temp dip means very soon ovulation. :( grr.


----------



## RedRose19

> DH is in a mood today. Sucks because I also think my temp dip means very soon ovulation. grr.

same with my oh :( he threw a strop late last night so no bd last night.. and he still is in a mood today.. :shrug: i dunno whats wrong with him.. but hes picked the wrong timing to be like this :(


----------



## ablacketer

ooh! I had a nice temp spike today! Im 6dpo! headed to get my progesterone tests done today too!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

babyhopes10 said:


> DH is in a mood today. Sucks because I also think my temp dip means very soon ovulation. grr.
> 
> same with my oh :( he threw a strop late last night so no bd last night.. and he still is in a mood today.. :shrug: i dunno whats wrong with him.. but hes picked the wrong timing to be like this :(Click to expand...

Ugh isn't that just perfect?! I have been intentionally letting things go so that we wouldn't have any kind of negativity or anything around this time..but work is getting to him, so he is pretty much unapproachable now. :( Dangit!

I wish we could put a hold on the eggie lol.


----------



## yomo

I have a question ladies, i have done a clearblue not the digital one the normal one. I can see a very very faint line that goes down, the line that goes across is really dark but the one that goes down i can just make out the left hand side of it. When you get a BPN can you see the inprint of the line that goes down? 

Thanks x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I honestly don't know..but I hope someone does! You must be on pins n needles at this point! Oh man


----------



## moochacha

yomo said:


> I have a question ladies, i have done a clearblue not the digital one the normal one. I can see a very very faint line that goes down, the line that goes across is really dark but the one that goes down i can just make out the left hand side of it. When you get a BPN can you see the inprint of the line that goes down?
> 
> Thanks x

We need pics!!! Put some pics in the test gallery those ladies have expert eyes. :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH is in a mood today. Sucks because I also think my temp dip means very soon ovulation. grr.
> 
> same with my oh :( he threw a strop late last night so no bd last night.. and he still is in a mood today.. :shrug: i dunno whats wrong with him.. but hes picked the wrong timing to be like this :(Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh isn't that just perfect?! I have been intentionally letting things go so that we wouldn't have any kind of negativity or anything around this time..but work is getting to him, so he is pretty much unapproachable now. :( Dangit!
> 
> I wish we could put a hold on the eggie lol.Click to expand...

i was the same im trying not to make him worse... but thats been winding him up more i dunno... i think he was stressed with the house being a tip cuz ive been sick.. so i cleaned the house and got a roast dinner in the oven ready for him when he gets home lol... the way to his heart is def his stomach haha!! so the house is spotless.. he cant moan at me for any reason.

i hope your oh feels better by tonight so you can do the dance :winkwink:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Pop a piccy in here too yomo :)


----------



## shaerichelle

I wanna see the CB test. I had weird lines on mine last month. I was preggo..you never know:)


----------



## impatient

can someone with experience please look at my chart?? I'm so confused! I don't know if I OV. Their estimation of CD14 i know is wrong! I was not feeling well on the 24 and 25th, maybe that was why my temps were high tht day? Could I have OV on around the 30th even though my temp droped below the coverline?? I have no CLUE!!!!!!!!!!! HElP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks
https://www.myfertilitycharts.com/w...d=11&a=1&ev=1&mc=1&dt=0&g=0&l=&fid=6408&pub=1


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

moochacha - I'm very excited for you. Are you planning to re-test to see if the line gets darker?

I'm hoping that I got my second consecutive post ov temp rise this morning- my chart is a little sawtoothy...I'm anxious to get a cloverline though!

~ Jaimie


----------



## Fish&Chips

Moochacha a huge congratulations!!!!

Baby dust to all you other ladies (who I miss) x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Got a little bit over excited on amazon and ordered 2 books:
Getting Pregnant Faster (not sure it could be any bloody slower!) :haha:
Zita West's Guide to Getting Pregnant

Also decided to treat myself to some new lubricant. It's a new British one called Zestica. Should be here sat / mon so nicely in time for some BD action next week :)

Impatient - I am not really too sure what to make of your chart. I'll have to have a good look at it as it's a bit harder to read than the FF charts. Was that OPK definitely +ve on CD20? What is the black box around Cd18? Is that idicating ov? I'm confused! Sorry!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Impatient - forgot to add - have you tried entering your temps etc onto a fertilityfriend chart just to see what results you get from that in comparison to your current chart?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Wow Fish!! Almost 10 weeks! Where has the time gone? You're gonna be popping little fishy out before we know it!! :)


----------



## shaerichelle

foxyloxy28 said:


> Got a little bit over excited on amazon and ordered 2 books:
> Getting Pregnant Faster (not sure it could be any bloody slower!) :haha:
> QUOTE]:haha::haha: I agree! you made me laugh on that one.


----------



## SmileyShazza

pichi said:


> Wow the bfp's just keep rolling out this thread! I hope all these positive baby vibes rub off on the rest of us :)
> 
> Hope all the muma's-to-be are doing well. Sticky babies :) x
> 
> I wish I could fastforward a week or so, OV seems sooooo far away!

Me too! I think I actually hate the waiting for OV more than I hate the 2ww - it just feels like wasted time! Am constantly trying to plan next weeks :sex: activities to ensure we give ourselves the best chance :wacko:

Great to hear there are some more BFPs to report - congratulations to you all. I really hope that it rubs off on the rest of us soon :thumbup:


----------



## impatient

thanks for lookin foxy! I'm confused too! lol The black box is the overall ov date. I'm pretty sure my opk was positive, it was as dark as the control line like it is everymonth. i can't get into Fertility friend for some reason. It says i have to be invited or someting. i did set up an account a while ago but stupid me forgot my user name and password!! i tried to set up a new account but can't. I guess I'll have to wait for some more temps to see what they do. Thanks for your help anyway:)


----------



## shaerichelle

impatient said:


> thanks for lookin foxy! I'm confused too! lol The black box is the overall ov date. I'm pretty sure my opk was positive, it was as dark as the control line like it is everymonth. i can't get into Fertility friend for some reason. It says i have to be invited or someting. i did set up an account a while ago but stupid me forgot my user name and password!! i tried to set up a new account but can't. I guess I'll have to wait for some more temps to see what they do. Thanks for your help anyway:)

You probably need to use a different email address.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm not sure how to invite people on FF. Anyone have any ideas? I'll go and have a nosey now :)


----------



## Staceiz19

Thanks ladies for all the congrats 

congrats jopascoe h & h 9 months


and i hope all of you other ladies get your bfp this cycle and join us in first tri :D 

babydust*


----------



## 1st tym mummy

hi just wanting a little information please ive been having clear mucus like discharge with hints of blood in wanting to know what it is is it due to ovilation or implantation


----------



## shaerichelle

1st tym mummy said:


> hi just wanting a little information please ive been having clear mucus like discharge with hints of blood in wanting to know what it is is it due to ovilation or implantation

we answered you in other thread... It depends on where you are in your cycle and you don't know until you test.


----------



## moochacha

Hehe I did another test this morning still positive and faint! Will get bloods done on Monday, getting the odd bit of spotting every now and then its brownish still mixed with CM (sorry TMI).

I'm really wondering how bernina is doing!!! We haven't heard from her in a while, I hope shes ok.


----------



## shaerichelle

Moochacha. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you:)


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> Moochacha. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you:)

Thank you :hugs: still lurking here I'm sooo not ready to go over to the pregnancy section yet. Not for a while plus I like this thread!!!! :flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Your welcome. Yah I can imagine it would be hard.. especially since you have made so many friends here.


----------



## sarafused

Congratulations Moochacha! Wishing you a very healthy 9 months! I hope the spotting is just your beany getting nice and comfortable in there!


----------



## sarafused

I had a huge dip yesterday, though stopping above the coverline. Didnt help that I had to take my temp an hour and half earlier than usual as my little monkey decided 5.30am was a really good time to wake up! :sleep: He did sleep till 6am today (its usually 7-7.30am) so again Ive got an earlier temp but its still gone up. Im not sure how reliable it is, I know I was dosing for a while, just not sure how long. Af is due tomorrow so I guess I should know one way or the other very soon!


----------



## foxyloxy28

That could be a rather nice ID you have there sara :)

My temp has finally gone down to normal pre-ov temps! Took it's bloody time!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Ooooh Sarafused that could an ID :thumbup: am keeping my fingers crossed for you as your chart is starting to look very nice.

Am noticing that now I am in my second month of charting and have managed to work out the best time for me to take my temp (6am) they seem to be much more stable and also a lot lower than they were this time last month. 

I think last month was a kind of learning curve as I was still trying to get used to temping and charting. Hopefully this will give me a much better idea of what&#8217;s going.

Only a few more days till I hopefully get that green light again :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Stupid me :dohh: forgot to take my temp when I got up. I came downstairs sat on couch with hubby then noticed and went upstairs and took it. Its the same as yesterday. So I think it maybe off. Not sure. But I am happy my cervix is Show:) I hope my temp doesnt affect. Should I add it?


----------



## ablacketer

I had a very nice temp spike yesterday, then back to normal today. could there be such a thing as an implantation spike instead of ID??


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

shaerichelle said:


> But I am happy my cervix is Show:) I hope my temp doesnt affect. Should I add it?

Hi Shaerichelle! What does that mean about your cervix? Just curious :winkwink: I would add the temp- you can always choose to ignore it later if it seems to be an outlier.

I got my first cloverline this morning- woohoo! Never thought I'd be psyched to see solid red cross hairs! We didn't DTD on the day I ov'd, but we did it twice the day before and I hope that is good enough. We did it the day after just because I got nervous that my temps might not go up.

Got my FX'd for you Moochacha!

~ Jaimie


----------



## shaerichelle

It means, soft high open and wet, which is when its most fertile:)


----------



## sarafused

ablacketer said:


> I had a very nice temp spike yesterday, then back to normal today. could there be such a thing as an implantation spike instead of ID??

It could be a ID if it goes back up tomorrow!


----------



## fairygirl

Hey ladies.
Foxy, my temps are higher in the start of this cycle, glad I'm not the only one.
Shannon, I agree with Jaimie, see what haapens with your chart.
Jaimie, big YAY for crosshairs.
Ablacketer, I like the idea of a dip today and another high one tomorrow.
Moochacha, FX for you.

I caved and got the VIP FF as it was a tenner for 3 months. Can't wait to start the bding this cycle, eggy will not elude me this month, I have a thermometer, cbfm and Pre-Seed :p


----------



## shaerichelle

Fairy I did, I added the cervix of being SHOW and EWCM that I got later. It says I am most fertile. So we will see. I am crossing my fingers.

I have the VIP FF its better than basic:)


----------



## fairygirl

shaerichelle said:


> Fairy I did, I added the cervix of being SHOW and EWCM that I got later. It says I am most fertile. So we will see. I am crossing my fingers.
> 
> I have the VIP FF its better than basic:)

Yay for being fertile. FX you catch the eggy xx


----------



## ablacketer

well heres hoping it goes back up tomorrow then!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Fairy - sounds like you are well prepared.... that eggy is gonna have it's work cut out trying to avoid being caught this cycle :)

I'm hoping my 'lady spunk' as it's affectionately known in my household will arrive on Sat. It's a new Uk one, so we shall see what it's like in comparison to preseed. I have to say I am a fan of preseed. I spent ages trapsing round Boots and Superdrug and other pharmacys yesterday trying to locate either preseed or Conceive Plus - nowhere sells it! I think larger Boots stores may do. Gotta love internet shopping :)


----------



## RedRose19

i really feel like my chart isnt going anywhere :( im meant to be ov soon ish.. but not peak in temp yet :( i hope today or 2mor is ov day cuz tonight is the last day me and oh can bd. hes works away on weekends....

how long do the sperm live for?? i got lots of ewcm.. so im hoping thats a sign that ov is soon... sorry for all the questions im just confused.. and stressing lol :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sperm can live up to 7 days Babyhopes :) I'd say 3-5 days it'd still be in pretty good condition :)


----------



## fairygirl

Spermies living for 3-5 days springs to mind. Everywhere you read says different though. They will survive longer in fertile cm, ewcm is good for sperm and a good indicator of eggy on its way!


----------



## RedRose19

ok thanks .. so i sud be ok if we bd thrusday night.. then we wont be able to again till sunday night... i sud be ok.. 

im thinking im gonna ov 2mor ish tho cuz i got cold like symptoms all of a sudden.. dull ache in my side... sore throat.. ewcm and my temps gone right up but not charting that cuz its not first thing in the morning... 
im not sure if any of these are signs of ov...


----------



## GemmaG

Hey

Anyone else confused about charting. Im not sure what to make of mine. Ovulated on day 16?? :shrug:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c46bf


----------



## fairygirl

GemmaG said:


> Hey
> 
> Anyone else confused about charting. Im not sure what to make of mine. Ovulated on day 16?? :shrug:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c46bf


Erm, see what FF makes of it once you get a 3rd temp rise. I'm tempted to say CD17.


----------



## GemmaG

:dohh: Its never ever easy is it, this TTC business :wacko:


----------



## moochacha

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> But I am happy my cervix is Show:) I hope my temp doesnt affect. Should I add it?
> 
> Hi Shaerichelle! What does that mean about your cervix? Just curious :winkwink: I would add the temp- you can always choose to ignore it later if it seems to be an outlier.
> 
> I got my first cloverline this morning- woohoo! Never thought I'd be psyched to see solid red cross hairs! We didn't DTD on the day I ov'd, but we did it twice the day before and I hope that is good enough. We did it the day after just because I got nervous that my temps might not go up.
> 
> Got my FX'd for you Moochacha!
> 
> ~ JaimieClick to expand...

Thanks and :happydance: for solid red lines!!!! Congrats girl looks like you BD on all the right days.

*fairygirl* - Pulling out all the stops this cycle I see!! Good luck :hugs:

*ablacketer* - Fx'd for you!! Hope its IB :flower:

*foxyloxy28* - Oh lady spunk!!! Gearing up for some baby making fun :haha:

*shaerichelle* - I say add the temp and discard it later if needed. Just add a note in the note section.

As for me, I'm like :sleep: <<< that... Sooo tired lately, besides being tired all my symptoms have gone no sore boobs still. Oh well only time will tell.


----------



## kitty_girl

Hello Ladies,

I hope your all well and happy on the road to many beans :)

My temp has dropped yesterday and today, im still having some symptoms blah blah blah.

My question is... is there any chance i good still be in with a chance, last month i had an 18 day lp. im not below the coverline yet.

Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated... im still holding a little hope.


----------



## shaerichelle

Moochaha, That is what I did. apparently today I am most fertile says ff. So I guess I wont disregard it

Get some rest:)


----------



## sarafused

My temp has gone up again today! Im not sure how reliable it is as Ive had badly broken sleep from 4.30am when my little one decided it would be time to start the day :dohh:

AF is also due today, tomorrow at the latest, my LP is only 10 days I think as Ive only got one chart to compare to. I did get a BFN today but Im ignoring that until I know for sure as it was 16 days before a BFP with my son.

I do feel like the old witch is going to put an appearance in so Im trying not to let myself get excited, but I also do feel a little hopeful. Ive had a lot of syptoms which of course could also be pmt, though Im absolutely boiling hot now and having really bad hot flushes. Maybe its just very early menopause :laugh2:


----------



## pichi

Morning ladies. How is everyone this morning?

My temps are just bouncing around till OV. They seem to b all over the place but that could be due to broken sleep. Still ages to wait till eggie *sigh*


----------



## SmileyShazza

I'm kind of on countdown now and am in the final countdown to O now. FF says predicted O next Thursday so am going to start bd'ing every other night and start OPKs on Sunday (am away from home with some girl friends on Saturday).

I'm still charting but am not being quite so full on with it all this month. I've decided to relax and chill out a bit and see what happens - I think last month I was stressing about things and that didn't help really.


----------



## pichi

i think i've been more relaxed this time around as well. it is just natural for me to shove a thermometer in my mouth first thing in the morning now haha!

i just fill in my chart info then go on with my day - much more laid back - although i've went abit mental with budget lists etc... hehe


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

It is nice to hear you ladies are taking a more relaxed approach- helps me feel the same way. Hard to find that balance between trying but not getting too worked up about it. 

I was bummed to have a temp dip this am that threw my cloverline off FF. I decided to disregard it for the time being because I missed my nice red lines too much : ) I also took my temp an hour and a half early because my dog wanted to go out.

~ Jaimie


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'd put that temp in Jaimie - for now anyway. You should get your crosshairs back if tomorrow's temp is still reasonably high :) Don't forget it's a pattern that you are looking for - the odd off temp shouldn't make too much of a difference.


----------



## pichi

yeah, like foxy said - i'd keep the temp


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks Foxy and Pichi- hopefully my temps will be up again tomorrow and I'll get my fun red lines back. I'm quite certain that Monday was the day I ov'd given my other symptoms.


----------



## shaerichelle

Well I am not sure what is up with me this month. I had EWCM yesterday just for a small time. and some a few days ago for a small time. Yesterday my cervix was SHOW, which fertility friend put in as most fertile yesterday. Today no EWCM. I am lost. lol. I think I already O'ed. Last month my LP was 16 days .. and my cycle is average 30 days.


----------



## fairygirl

Jaimie, hopefully it was just the time change that put it off, keep it on your FF chart and make sure the time is accurste so FF can decide if it likes it or not. If you give me the exact temp I'll pop it into the time adjuster on FF for you.

Shannon, hope you get a temp rise to show O.

Foxy and Pichi, I have to admit I am a bit more temp, cbfm, get on witht he day at the minute, bound to change as soon as I get close to O, and of course I'll be an obsessed lunatic in the 2ww.


----------



## RedRose19

ladies... i need to ask a question.. on cd 13 i took my temp at 3 am nnot realising it wasnt actually morning.. so at 7 then i took it again... i usually take it at 7.. so would that be the correct temp tp take.. plus i didnt go to bed till 2 am that night so im sure the one taken at 3am is wrong... 

also can someone look at my chart im 99% sure i ov last night.. thanks.. im so nervous ..

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538#share


----------



## foxyloxy28

haha Fairygirl :)

I'm really chilled about it this month - although as you said, in the run up to ov I probably won't be so chilled!

My books arrived today :) Gonna spend the weekend reading them. Liking the look of Zita West's Guide to Getting Pregnant. It looks like there is a lot of really good info in there.

Hope you all have a good weekend :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

babyhopes - providing you got 3 hours sleep before 7am, I'd go with that temp :)


----------



## shaerichelle

I would go with 7 am temp. You can always toss it later.


----------



## RedRose19

yep i went from 3 am to 7 am and that temp was much higher than the one taken at 3 am.. and id only been in bed 1 hour cuz i went to bed at 2 am.. so think ill go with the one at 7am.. ok looks like im 1 dpo :happydance:


----------



## fairygirl

7am would be the more accurate one Babyhopes. Edit: Yes looks like you could have O'd! :p
Foxy, post any helpful tips from your books in here please?


----------



## pichi

i think ill be going a bit obsessive again around OV but i have till around CD25 for that! hehe


----------



## foxyloxy28

I will Fairygirl. The author is an accupunturist (is that the correct term? haha) which is interesting as I haven't looked into that side of things. A lot of the info so far is what I've learned from chatting on here, but it is good to get it confirmed.

One thing I noted though is that she says most couples aren't having enough sex......she reckons 10-15 times during a cycle give the best chance. Also, she recommends bding every day in the 6 days running up to and the day or two after ov. I had read conflicting info on bding everyday.....the book states it's a myth that everyday sex reduces sperm quality. Poor old OH.....he's not gonna know what's hit him haha

I guess the good thing about having regular sex is that it doesn't pressurise our OHs into having to perform on command around ov time!

Will post more info as I find it. 

Also, I'd definitely recommend the sperm friendly lubricant I have bought, it's a spray and it feels very natural. OH prefers it to preseed! Must say I do too actually. Never thought I'd say that - I love preseed! :)


----------



## RedRose19

ermmm sould my temp go down that much?? it went right up and down again... so confused...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538


----------



## foxyloxy28

Think it's just a case of waiting to see what your temps do over the next few days babyhopes :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Had my usual temp dip to 96.80 today - bit earlier than last cycle. With any luck, I'll ov earlier than usual this cycle :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Anyone heard from Bernina recently? x


----------



## fairygirl

Cheering you on for O Foxy. Babyhopes I'm afraid it's all wait and see with temping. I need to take my own advice as my temps are still at post- O temps from last cycle.


----------



## Marrissa_E

Marrissa_E said:


> Hi Ladies, i'm back!
> 
> Last month's charting has taken a toll on me so I decided after AF finishes, to go on a short holiday by the beach. Thank God I did bcoz I enjoyed myself so much, I totally forgot to chart :p So now my chart has empty days here and there, FF cant even pinpoint which day I ovulated or what's my coverline..oops
> 
> But I based on last month's chart and true enough had an ovulation dip at CD20 and then a spike at CD21. I'm 5 dpo today and I had a huge temp dip this morning, lower than my ovu temp. 5dpo is way too early for implantation right?? pls see my chart below. thanks loads!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bd3ff

Hi Ladies, I've got my BFP yesterday at 8 dpo.

Now i'm thinking the huge dip I had at 5dpo could be implantation dip afterall..

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bd3ff


----------



## fairygirl

:happydance: Marissa, Big congratulations. xx


----------



## pichi

congrats to yet another BFP

(im hoping this thread brings luck hehe)

Fish&Chips: not seen Bernina on here for a wee while now. Hope she's ok


----------



## foxyloxy28

I want a bit of this BFP Action :) 

No Fish&Chips - not heard from bernina since she updated that she hadn't been well after the surgery.

Sending lots of love out to you bernina :hugs:

How are you and little fishy doing Fish&Chips?

Congrats Marrissa

Thanks Fairygirl :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

How many BFP's have we had on this thread now?I'm hoping there are more BFP's than there are those of us still waiting. It's only a matter of time for the rest of us ladies :)


----------



## Marrissa_E

foxyloxy28 said:


> How many BFP's have we had on this thread now?I'm hoping there are more BFP's than there are those of us still waiting. It's only a matter of time for the rest of us ladies :)

Yeah, there's been quite a no. of BFPs recently huh.. hope babydusts will rub off to the rest of you ladies! Hope February is THE lucky month.


----------



## fifi-folle

Congrats Marrissa! 
I am still keeping an eye on this thread although not contributing much. Not sure what is going on with my temps, my chart thought about going triphasic, having some weird CM symptoms and feeling tired, but determined not to test til Monday!


----------



## foxyloxy28

fifi - great to hear from you :)

Looks like you have 1 more day to go until AF is due. I have everything crossed for you that this is your month :) Tired and CM symptoms sound good. Wise to wait until Monday. Keep us updated x


----------



## fifi-folle

OK you know how I just said I wasn't going to test...DH has popped out to the shop so he's not in to give me a row...there's a really faint line within seconds!!! It's not FMU and it's just an IC but.... eek, can't quite believe it.


----------



## foxyloxy28

OMG fifi OMG!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That has brightened up my rather boring saturday afternoon :)

I have everything crossed (including my legs as OH is at work!) for you.

Wow - so hope this is it for you.... you so deserve it :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

Thank you!!!!! Rather excited to say the least!!!! DH is very happy! Although he's sending me off to bed to lie down! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9:
Fingers crossed this one sticks! It's the most +ve hpt I've had ever.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oh fantastic fifi - Sending plenty of sticky dust your way. Check in with us as we'll all want to know how you're getting on :) here's to a an even stronger test in the next day or so.


----------



## fifi-folle

Thank you foxy! Testing tomorrow with FMU and a Sainsbury's test. Celebrating with pizza and fizzy fruit juice for lunch!


----------



## foxyloxy28

haha fizzy fruit juice and pizza - sounds lovely :) I'll celebrate with you and have fish & chips and some fizzsy water for lunch.

Looking forward to hearing about your Sainsburys test tomorrow :)


----------



## fairygirl

yay Fifi :happydance: Enjoy your lunch and :dust: for a BiggerFatterPositive in the morning!


----------



## Marrissa_E

fifi-folle said:


> OK you know how I just said I wasn't going to test...DH has popped out to the shop so he's not in to give me a row...there's a really faint line within seconds!!! It's not FMU and it's just an IC but.... eek, can't quite believe it.

OMG!! That sounds really promising fifi! I also tested with an IC around noon and had a faint line within the time limit. Test again with FMU tomorrow!

Wow February's babydust is really infectious!!


----------



## Tierney

Congrats Marissa on your BFP!

Fingers crossed for you Fifi!

I really hope this is the month for the rest of us on this thread xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Be thankful you don't live near me fifi or any other lucky BFP ladies - I'd be tempted to rub myself against you in the hope that your BFP is contageous! :rofl:


----------



## sarafused

Wow ladies! Congratulations alround! :happydance:

I am now on my second day with AF overdue. Trying not to get myself too excited, it was 16dpo with my son that I got a BFP. Sitting tight for now! :wacko:


----------



## fifi-folle

LOL Foxy!


----------



## fairygirl

:rofl: Foxy. Will the February luck count if I'm O'ing in Feb not testing?
Everything crossed for those waiting to test again xxx


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, sorry I have not been very active! Firstly congratulations you 2 on your BFP!!! they are coming fast and thick keep it up!

Well were do i start, got my AF this morning so out of it for another month i really don't know how many more months i can go through emotionly. I was sure this month was the month had some really really sharp pains and aching on my right side. Wasted loads of money on early pregnancy tests and got my hopes up so much not to mention my OH's.

I feel so useless i know i need to pick myself up dust myself down and start again but i am really not sure i have the energy after 4 years (

I am sorry to post such a negative post but i needed to get it off my chest, I am sure alot of you feel like this at times? What do you do to cheer yourself up and get back in the right frame of mind?

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend x


----------



## fairygirl

Yomo, I think we all feel a little like that on CD1. However, I can't imagine what it must be like for you after trying so long. I formulate a new plan for the new cycle. Change my ticker design and then find something else to occupy me for a few days. Huge :hugs: to you. Wishing you that BFP in Spring xx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh Yomo- my heart really goes out to you. I always feel so stuck on CD1 because I don't feel like I can take another month of it but I can't imagine not trying. It is a hard position to be in.

Congrats to Marissa and Fifi!

~ Jaimie


----------



## impatient

Thanks for the invite Foxy!! The good news is that it worked, the bad news is my temps are showing no sign of OV:( I'm affraid I have PCOS! Sometimes my cycles are 45 days long so if I don't see a rise in this next week then there no way I will. Thanks again for your help:)


----------



## mysticdeliria

Congrats to the new BFPs!!!! I love this thread, it seems that every couple of days there are a few more. Ladies who are still waiting, seriously, stick around here it's really good luck!

*Yomo-*So sorry to hear the witch got you. It's true, CD1 is always the worst, but it does get better once you can finish grieving the last cycle and look ahead to the new one. I agree with fairy, occupy yourself with something. For me, I would research things I was going to try next and spend the early days amassing the items I needed for my new game plan. Things I used were B50s, then B100s, preseed, OPKs, I was so sure my last cycle was a bust since my early post o temps sucked so much, I almost bought softcups for the next one. There are so many things to try, just choose one or two each month and see if anything changes. Looking into these things and trying to find ways to help yourself really make you feel more proactive during the wait to o. Good luck to you hun, the girls around here are really great at being a supportive cheering squad.

*Moochacha-*How are things with your little bean? 

*Bernina-*Long time no hear, hope all is well with you. I see that you're still charting, but haven't heard from you since your weekend in the ER. Let us know how you're doing when you get a chance.

*Foxy-*Yay for earlier O! Do you think the soy might have actually caused the delay the last couple of months? Enjoy your new reading material!

Good luck to all the girls still trying! Can't wait to see who the next BFP will be!!


----------



## fairygirl

Wow Mystic, 7 weeks for you already.
Edit: Do you know what settled your pre-O temps on your successful cycle?


----------



## yomo

fairygirl said:


> Yomo, I think we all feel a little like that on CD1. However, I can't imagine what it must be like for you after trying so long. I formulate a new plan for the new cycle. Change my ticker design and then find something else to occupy me for a few days. Huge :hugs: to you. Wishing you that BFP in Spring xx

Thanks Fairygirl :flower:

The new plan is a good idea just had a look online think i might order a zinc supplement this month lol

I suppose i should look on the bright side my and my OH got our test results back on Tuesday for my bloods and his :spermy: and everything was ok so doctors sending us to the hospital for some more tests :dohh:

As for taking my mind off it I think i am going to need a new hobbie.

Thanks babe x


----------



## yomo

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Oh Yomo- my heart really goes out to you. I always feel so stuck on CD1 because I don't feel like I can take another month of it but I can't imagine not trying. It is a hard position to be in.
> 
> Congrats to Marissa and Fifi!
> 
> ~ Jaimie

Thanks Jamie, 

Like I said to Fairygirl I am gonna have to find something to take my mind off thinking about making babies 24/7 :hugs:


----------



## yomo

mysticdeliria said:


> Congrats to the new BFPs!!!! I love this thread, it seems that every couple of days there are a few more. Ladies who are still waiting, seriously, stick around here it's really good luck!
> 
> *Yomo-*So sorry to hear the witch got you. It's true, CD1 is always the worst, but it does get better once you can finish grieving the last cycle and look ahead to the new one. I agree with fairy, occupy yourself with something. For me, I would research things I was going to try next and spend the early days amassing the items I needed for my new game plan. Things I used were B50s, then B100s, preseed, OPKs, I was so sure my last cycle was a bust since my early post o temps sucked so much, I almost bought softcups for the next one. There are so many things to try, just choose one or two each month and see if anything changes. Looking into these things and trying to find ways to help yourself really make you feel more proactive during the wait to o. Good luck to you hun, the girls around here are really great at being a supportive cheering squad.
> 
> *Moochacha-*How are things with your little bean?
> 
> *Bernina-*Long time no hear, hope all is well with you. I see that you're still charting, but haven't heard from you since your weekend in the ER. Let us know how you're doing when you get a chance.
> 
> *Foxy-*Yay for earlier O! Do you think the soy might have actually caused the delay the last couple of months? Enjoy your new reading material!
> 
> Good luck to all the girls still trying! Can't wait to see who the next BFP will be!!

Thanks, It makes you feel so much better having supportive friends to help you along the way! It really difficult coz noone knows that we are trying don't want our parents to be waiting every month like we are. If i didn't have you guys think i would go crazy thanks for everyones lovely words and support xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Mystic - good to hear from you. 7 weeks.... wow that has gone so quickly :)

I definitely think that the soy had a negative effect for me over the last 2 cycles. I also read somewhere earlier that if you appear to ovulate fine then soy can actually delay/alter your ovulation day. So I think for me, as I have regular cycles within the 'normal' length variation, I'm going to go back to not taking anything - other than folic acid. Still read +ve things about soy if you have longer cycles though, so I guess it's just down to the individual :)

Yomo - like the others say, distraction is a great way to get through the early days of each new cycle. 

I would recommend this book I have just started reading - Zita West's Guide To Getting Pregnant. On Amazon for just uner £10.00. Seems to have some sound advice in it so far and has had really good reviews. 

Fairygirl - I'm sure the Feb results will carry over to March for your testing :)

Glad that you got the link impatient. Fancy putting a link to your chart in your signature so we can have a look and feedback our thoughts on your chart? :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow Mystic that was surely fast. love the scan picture!

FF still hasnt told me when I have ovulated. I am guessing this cycle..unfortunately so far..I think CD15 is when I ovulated..Not sure or sooner. FF tells me I fertile now and I think its only cause i had a tad bit of EWCM on cd15 and my cervis was show.

Hope to see more BFPs:)


----------



## NicoleB

Hi girls, I have a question (im not really new to charting but this cycle has been nuts to say the least) I've had 4 days of pos opks..but ff has my 6dpo if I dont inter them becasue of my temp going up..all tho my day time temp up until yesterday has been low..will someone please look at my chart and tell me FF is right. my crosshairs are dotted because of my CM! oh I should add that if I add the pos opk I had on the 25th it keeps my O date the same! (all tho I had taken 3 opks that day only one was pos tho)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations Marrissa! And OMG Fifi!!!!! Yeeeyyyyy!!! Congratulations to both of you!!

That worries me that Bernina's not been on, plus her saying she was unwell after her op. I hope it's nothing too serious.

I'm good thanks Foxy. Missing you guys. My symptoms are calming down slightly which I hope is normal. I have my 12 week scan in just under 2 weeks!

Yomo, don't worry about expressing yourself. If you can't do it here where can you do it? That's good news about the test results. I kept myself busy with jewellery making and research on vitamins etc.

Hi again Mystic!! xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats fifi! and Marissa..:)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nicole - I agree with FF. I agree that the CM must be throwing it off. Can I just ask....how on earth do you manage to have that much :sex:? :haha: that's impressive! :) Wonder if the open circles are also throwing FF slightly? Any thoughts ladies?

Fish - I too am worried about not hearing from bernina - I'm hoping she is just resting after her op and will be back with us soon :thumbup:
Wow, 12 week scan already. Looking forward to seeing the scan pics :happydance:


----------



## fairygirl

Nicole, I agree with Foxy and thought the same about the bding! 
Sending Bernina well wishes where ever she is.


----------



## Marrissa_E

Ladies, do I still continue taking my BBT since I've already had a bfp? I kinda freaked out this morning when I saw my temp took a dive. quickly poas and luckily bfp still there..


----------



## foxyloxy28

It's entirely up to you Marrissa - I think a lot of ladies stop temping, to avoid unecessary worry if your temp fluctuates :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies..I have a quick question for you regular temp'ers. Is there always a spike during Ov? And I read somewhere that Paracetamol can keep your temps pretty low..I'm worried, cuz I've been taking quite a bit of it (bad, I know..but been in a lot of pain) and now thinking maybe I O'd but didn't see it on my chart. Eeeeek. I'm still having a little fertile cm, mostly water though..not ewcm.

Sorry..but I'm still so new to charting..not sure how to interpret it all. 

xo

and yippeeeeeeeeeeeee! Congrats to the recent BFP's!!!!!!


----------



## bernina

Hi all. Sorry I've been gone for so long, it's been a crazy time at work lately. I'm doing just fine, developed some bad acid reflux after the surgery but seem to be on the mend. I haven't read through any of the posts but see that congrats are in order for Marisa and Fifi, yeah yeah yeah yeah:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I hope there are other BFPs that I'm missing as well. I should have time to get on here properly tomorrow and catch up with everyone.

Thank you for the well wishes and for thinking of me. 

Baby dust, sticky glue to all!!!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

LOL Foxy and fariygirl..we have always had a good sex life but honest do normally do it this often..this cycle has been so messed up and I've gotten a few pos opks this cycle we didn't want to mess it so.. :) Im wondering if all the cm has to do with all the sex? Heck I'm still having creamy and ewcm today..I was so confused becasue my body time in the day time until yesterday was so low..all tho I did realize I wasnt putting the dang thermometer in my hot pocket every time.

Marrissa they say to stop bbting once you get your bfp becasue it will cause undo worry! that being said I temped for over 100 with my last pg (from cd 1 on)


----------



## fairygirl

Peacelovebaby, I know paracetamol is used to keep your temp down when you're sick. Not sure what it does to your bbt during sleep though. Will be interested if you get an answer as I take it quite often myself. Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## NicoleB

oh that was another ? I had all the uncolored dots are becasue (other than today I got up at 6am) I've gotten up between 3am and 3:15..do you girls think I should correct any temps taken outside of a 30 minute time limit (my set time is 4am) or just leave it the way it is?


----------



## foxyloxy28

As those times are only an hour out max from your normal time and assuming you had 3 hours sleep prior to temping, I would be tempted to amend the time to show closed circles :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good to hear you are doing better bernina :) Are you able to ttc this cycle, or do you have to wait until the next one? x


----------



## NicoleB

I think I'm only going to fix the ones take before 3:30 or after 4:30 (all tho odd as it is ff will color temps taken at 4:30 but not a 3:30..I have temps from 4:30 colored and temps from 3:30 not.


----------



## pichi

Hey girls. Sorry not to read all posts - ill catch up when I hav more time heh
I have a question. Has anyone had AF with next to no cramps but had cramping and pink spotting afterwords.

I ask because I'm only just experiancing cramps now and had pink spotting 2 days AFTER af has gone! I've never had this before - my temps don't seem particularly wierd or anything. I just don't know. Never experianced spotting after the witch


----------



## NicoleB

The only time I have cramps (well before last month that is) is when I O..the spotting it most likely your body cleaning the rest of your af out..the cramping I dont know maybe gas?


----------



## pichi

Sorry, I forgot to mention that I always experiance quite heavy cramps during AF. Finding it quite hard to find any info lol, just my luck!


----------



## Marrissa_E

bernina said:


> Hi all. Sorry I've been gone for so long, it's been a crazy time at work lately. I'm doing just fine, developed some bad acid reflux after the surgery but seem to be on the mend. I haven't read through any of the posts but see that congrats are in order for Marisa and Fifi, yeah yeah yeah yeah:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I hope there are other BFPs that I'm missing as well. I should have time to get on here properly tomorrow and catch up with everyone.
> 
> Thank you for the well wishes and for thinking of me.
> 
> Baby dust, sticky glue to all!!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Thanks Bernina & good to hear that you're doing fine!


----------



## Marrissa_E

foxyloxy28 said:


> It's entirely up to you Marrissa - I think a lot of ladies stop temping, to avoid unecessary worry if your temp fluctuates :)

Thanks foxy! Oh, maybe that's y I rarely see charts on FF that continue to temp after a bfp. And I've just read online that temp will fluctuate once u've had your bfp.. phew~ I'm so worried coz I miscarried once


----------



## moochacha

Hey,

Congrats to Marrissa and Fifi!

Really glad to hear that bernina is ok, I have been thinking about you at lot in the last few days!

*Mystic* - Thanks for asking Chicky!!! I'm getting bloods tomorrow. Feel really tired have a heightened sense of smell going on other than that everything is going really well. Finally no more spotting, AF is due today and no sign of her either.

Good to see you in the thread NicoleB :wohoo:

I hope you're all doing well take care ladies xox


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey Bernina. Glad you are feeling better! You've been missed.

Marrissa.. I tried to stop temping but I only lasted one day. I would recommend stopping as you don't need any extra worry but I carried on until I relaxed a little. I don't think you can still view my chart as I suspended my membership. Will double check. x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Seems the paracetamol didn't hurt me too much..had a bit of a rise this morning. I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday as I had cramps and all. I also had some spotting after BD last night...that's never happened...I'm hoping its just ov and nothings wrong *worried*


----------



## pichi

hey girls - congrats to all the :bfp:'s i've missed out on congratulating!

pink spotting has stopped now but still feeling a little crampy - strange. body is do-lally! haha still around 17 days or so till ovulation for me!

hope everyone is well. good to hear that you are well Bernina!


----------



## Marrissa_E

Fish&Chips said:


> Yey Bernina. Glad you are feeling better! You've been missed.
> 
> Marrissa.. I tried to stop temping but I only lasted one day. I would recommend stopping as you don't need any extra worry but I carried on until I relaxed a little. I don't think you can still view my chart as I suspended my membership. Will double check. x

I''ll probably stop temping. It's giving me too much stress. MY BBT fell to my ovulation level temp this morning and I'm freaking out big time coz I'm scared i'll miscarry again. Could also bcoz I woke up 2 hours earlier today. I'm still getting a faint line on hpt, though this time line appeared slightly faster than yesterday.

How long do you think it takes for the line to get darker?


----------



## Marrissa_E

:cloud9:


----------



## Marrissa_E

1


----------



## Marrissa_E

Fish&Chips said:


> Yey Bernina. Glad you are feeling better! You've been missed.
> 
> Marrissa.. I tried to stop temping but I only lasted one day. I would recommend stopping as you don't need any extra worry but I carried on until I relaxed a little. I don't think you can still view my chart as I suspended my membership. Will double check. x

by the way, are u experiencing any symptoms? 

Right now, all I'm having are sore boobs and cramps.. well, actually they don't feel like AF cramps.. more like mild pain & knotted feeling which yesterday, was more to the lower right abdomen. Today, it has shifted to the center

ps: sorry for the above 2 empty posts, my computer went into spasm


----------



## fifi-folle

Marissa I'm not experiencing much either, we're at about the same stage. My lower back is achey and having cramps (but with severe endo I shouldn't really expect any different). I tested again this morning and the line was still faint, if anything slightly fainter but for FMU there was a lot of it!!!!! sorry!
I am also nervous of miscarriage after having 2 chemicals already but I think if you stress too much you put yourself at higher risk if you know what I mean. Let's try and stay calm together!
My temp went through the roof this morning but it was 2 hours later than normal and I had been tossing and turning all night. Fx I sleep properly tonight. Although I might stop temping as I figure if I am going to miscarry there's nothing that can be done about it and knowing would just make it worse.
I hope everyone is doing well. Good to see you back Bernina!


----------



## shaerichelle

fifi I am so excited for you:) I'd stop temping..it causes stress and worry.


----------



## shaerichelle

Can any of you lovely ladies look at my chart. Please. I am so confused. FF says I am no longer fertile. I think I know when I Oed which is one of the days FF says I wasnt fertile.

Edit: I had a little EWCM and cervix was show CD 15 Feb 4. But I am unsure. It was very little. I just took it out of ff and it doesnt show when I was fertile. My hubby is getting wore out. lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

Shannon - I'm not convinced you've ov'd yet! Think we need to see a couple more temps to get a clearer picture :) I may be wrong though! Keep bd'ing to be on the safe side.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Marrissa_E said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Yey Bernina. Glad you are feeling better! You've been missed.
> 
> Marrissa.. I tried to stop temping but I only lasted one day. I would recommend stopping as you don't need any extra worry but I carried on until I relaxed a little. I don't think you can still view my chart as I suspended my membership. Will double check. x
> 
> I''ll probably stop temping. It's giving me too much stress. MY BBT fell to my ovulation level temp this morning and I'm freaking out big time coz I'm scared i'll miscarry again. Could also bcoz I woke up 2 hours earlier today. I'm still getting a faint line on hpt, though this time line appeared slightly faster than yesterday.
> 
> How long do you think it takes for the line to get darker?Click to expand...

It was gradual. I tested about 2 days later and it was darker and then again a few days after that and it was darker again. Your dip in temp could easily be because of waking 2 hours early. It's such a scary time I know. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Marrissa_E said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Yey Bernina. Glad you are feeling better! You've been missed.
> 
> Marrissa.. I tried to stop temping but I only lasted one day. I would recommend stopping as you don't need any extra worry but I carried on until I relaxed a little. I don't think you can still view my chart as I suspended my membership. Will double check. x
> 
> by the way, are u experiencing any symptoms?
> 
> Right now, all I'm having are sore boobs and cramps.. well, actually they don't feel like AF cramps.. more like mild pain & knotted feeling which yesterday, was more to the lower right abdomen. Today, it has shifted to the center
> 
> ps: sorry for the above 2 empty posts, my computer went into spasmClick to expand...

My symptoms didn't really start until some time after my BFP. I went off alcohol and had a bit of heartburn but that was it really for a while. x


----------



## shaerichelle

foxyloxy28 said:


> Shannon - I'm not convinced you've ov'd yet! Think we need to see a couple more temps to get a clearer picture :) I may be wrong though! Keep bd'ing to be on the safe side.

Okay. I am thinking the chemical has messed me up:wacko:

I have had four days last week of ovulation twinges.

I am so exhausted lol


----------



## mysticdeliria

*Fairy-*To be honest, I don't know what happenned with my temps, the pre o ones were really all over the place. I think my chart was screwy because of Christmas/New Years and being on holidays, but I really think that what sorted my temp out was implantation. I started spotting @7dpo which is normal for me, so I think AF was on her way when somehow my bean put a stop to it and turned everything around. Are you trying anything new this cycle? Good luck in the run up to O!

*Foxy-*Since you first mentioned the soy, I looked into it a bit and found that it had very variable results. I think it's best that you leave it, the lube will probably work out better for you.

*Shannon-*Thanks! I was so happy to see that there was actually something in there, even if it is just a smudge! I'm checking out your chart, and even though you had some fertility signs your temps are not indicating that you ovulated yet. I think it's still coming, and I think FF is going to have problems because your last cycle was so atypical. I would keep bding, maybe every 2nd night if it's killing DH, but don't stop yet I think O is still coming!

*Nicole-*I think FF could be right, but I think CD27 could also be convincing since temps go way up after that and it's the last day of EWCM. Not sure what to tell you about the OPKs, I only ever used them one cycle. Either way, it looks like o passed and you're in the 2ww so you can relax a little, although keep having fun! I'm so jealous, I haven't let DH touch me since I found out I was pregnant because I'm scared to death of the spotting I've had throughout. Glad to see someone's still having a great time in bed!

*Marissa-*I am just over 7 weeks and I'm still temping. I know everyone says to stop but I can't, and I find it very reassuring to see my temp is still up every day. I am a math teacher though, so maybe I just get off on data, I don't know :haha:. That being said though, being a teacher my biggest fear is honestly to start miscarrying in class, I don't know if it's a gush of blood or whether it starts slow but part of me temping is so that *IF* something were about to happen that day I could call in sick or at least come in prepared. But it is up to the individual and most girls don't want the headache. I've seen some girls stop completely, and others even just do it once a week or so. Do what you feel comfortable with. Oh, and as for symptoms, that's all I had early on, infact, that's all I still have, tender boobs and some cramps, oh yeah, and I'm sleeping like a champ! Try not to let it worry you.

*Peace-*There isn't always a spike during o, or even after o for that matter. I know my temps tend to take their time to get up there. I don't know about paracetomol, I've never used it, but you should keep bding for another couple of days to be on the safe side and hopefully o will be confirmed.

*Bernina-*So glad to hear that you are alright. You seem to be bleeding a lot though, is that from the surgery? I guess this cycle is a bust for you, but can't wait until your next one now that you're all fixed up! Hope the heart burn goes away soon!

*Pichi-*Not sure what's up with the spotting and cramping. Maybe you should go in to the dr and have it checked out if it is a concern? Glad to hear it's let up though!

*Moochacha-*Glad to hear that everything is going well and the spotting has stopped. I so have my fx'd that this is a sticky one for you. Good luck with the bloods, let us know how it all goes!


----------



## fairygirl

Mystic, I've got a cbfm this cycle to help me pinpont O after last cycles disagreement with FF. Hoping it works and we're carrying on with the Pre-Seed. CD9 today. nothing exciting to report.

I hope you all are having a lazy Sunday xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Mystic, Thanks I felt the same way. My doc told ne the other day sometimes it takes 4-6 weeks to get back to normal:( Sigh. I might be in for another long cycle.

Wow you are 7 weeks already? Time flies.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Mystic - I agree having looked more into the soy over the last couple of cycles that it definitely has differing results. Hoping the lube works - it feels good so far! haha 

Plan of action for this cycle is take a leaf out of NicoleB's book and bd every day if possible :) That way OH doens't have a clue when my fertile window is and I won't be stressing about making sure I bd on the right days etc. 

I'm running out of plans lol so my BFP better hurry the hell up!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sounds like a good plan to me, Foxy..Fx'd for you. You so deserve your BFP!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Its always good to have a plan foxy, but like you I am running out of them!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I don't know I go away for one night and when I come back we've had two bfps :happydance:

Congratulations Marrissa and Fifi - sending you huge :hugs: and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Have been away for the weekend and stupidly forgot my blimming thermometer so couldn't take my temp this morning :dohh: am really annoyed with myself as am due to O any day now so am worried that FF won't pick it up without todays temp. All I can do is just carry on as normal tomorrow and see what happens really though :shrug:

Glad to hear you are ok Berina. Hope you are feeling much better now :hugs:

Hope everyone has had a good weekend :)


----------



## Marrissa_E

shaerichelle said:


> Mystic, Thanks I felt the same way. My doc told ne the other day sometimes it takes 4-6 weeks to get back to normal:( Sigh. I might be in for another long cycle.
> 
> Wow you are 7 weeks already? Time flies.

Hi shaerichelle, yeah it takes time for the cycle to get back to normal. When I had my chemical, my body was a total wrecked! My cycle was 2 weeks late and I had all sorts of bodyaches. PMS was even worst for me... I experienced almost all the textbook pregnancy symptoms and I wasn't even pregnant. The leftover hormones hadn't completely left my body. I would recommend going for a massage or accupuncture to regularise yr cycle. I took maca root for my cycle back to get back to normal.


----------



## Marrissa_E

fifi-folle said:


> Marissa I'm not experiencing much either, we're at about the same stage. My lower back is achey and having cramps (but with severe endo I shouldn't really expect any different). I tested again this morning and the line was still faint, if anything slightly fainter but for FMU there was a lot of it!!!!! sorry!
> I am also nervous of miscarriage after having 2 chemicals already but I think if you stress too much you put yourself at higher risk if you know what I mean. Let's try and stay calm together!
> My temp went through the roof this morning but it was 2 hours later than normal and I had been tossing and turning all night. Fx I sleep properly tonight. Although I might stop temping as I figure if I am going to miscarry there's nothing that can be done about it and knowing would just make it worse.
> I hope everyone is doing well. Good to see you back Bernina!

yeah, u're right. if i'm going to miscarry, there's nothing much i can do about it.

Anyway, i temp this morning and my BBT went skyrocketing, from yesterday's 35.8 to 36.8. I'm relieve to know it's back up but that's it! I'm putting away the damn thermometer. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## Marrissa_E

Fish&Chips said:


> Marrissa_E said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Yey Bernina. Glad you are feeling better! You've been missed.
> 
> Marrissa.. I tried to stop temping but I only lasted one day. I would recommend stopping as you don't need any extra worry but I carried on until I relaxed a little. I don't think you can still view my chart as I suspended my membership. Will double check. x
> 
> I''ll probably stop temping. It's giving me too much stress. MY BBT fell to my ovulation level temp this morning and I'm freaking out big time coz I'm scared i'll miscarry again. Could also bcoz I woke up 2 hours earlier today. I'm still getting a faint line on hpt, though this time line appeared slightly faster than yesterday.
> 
> How long do you think it takes for the line to get darker?Click to expand...
> 
> It was gradual. I tested about 2 days later and it was darker and then again a few days after that and it was darker again. Your dip in temp could easily be because of waking 2 hours early. It's such a scary time I know. xClick to expand...

yeah, i reckon it's because I woke up extra early that caused the dip. I temp this morning and it was up to 36.8, the highest so far this cycle. I'm putting away the thermometer!

I won't poas again till this wednesday. Actually i've run out of IC strips ..heh. Hopefully, the line gets darker by then


----------



## portablechick

hi ladies - i have been trying to register with fertilityfriend but cant seem to manage it, anyone have any tips or suggestions?


----------



## Marrissa_E

Hi Mystic, wow u're 7 weeks already.. that's fast! Hope the 1st tri would whiz past w/o any problems for u. 

I guess my hormones are rather erratic, don't think i'm as lucky as you to have constant elevated temps. I've decided to completely stop temping. Whatever happens, I leave it to mother nature. 

But hey, gotta thank u for helping me point out that my ovulation is 48 hrs after the +ve opk. Otherwise, I'll still be BDing away cluelessly!


----------



## NicoleB

Mystic thank you! Ive had fallback after O every cycle I've charted but 2..so it is very normal for me. I wont let dh touch me while pg either..I've have a preemie (born at 33 weeks in 2000)I had a loss (9/26/08) and my last to live births (born 11/26/07 & 6/27/09)I've had a subchorionic hematoma (blood clot) and bled for weeks so ob said after my preemie no sex while pg but then I went on to have 3 term babies after my ealry baby so he said ok but if anything did not feel right no sex..but then I started bleeding at 12 weeks with cora and the scan found the hematoma so he said no sex ever again while pg. Me and DH said thats fine we just want health babies..I had a hematoma with my 7 months old and bled from about 7 weeks until almost 16 weeks (well more like spotting) and we had had no sex since my bfp so we know having sex didnt cause the hematoma but would never chance it anyway..I told dh we better get it in now cuz when we do get our bfp we're cut of (all tho my ob is fine with us doing other things just no penetration)..


----------



## moochacha

I'm a little scared as well, I don't have any tender boobs and I'm not feeling very pregnant at all. Though I got my bloods done today and they came back as positive my hcg didn't come back as high as I hoped only 37 I would think it should be higher.

I guess its only early days still, AF was due yesterday still no sign of it! Feeling a little down ... blah.

Hope everyone is well, good luck with the cbfm fairy!!! :wohoo: 

Hope you had a nice time away shaerichelle!!!


----------



## Marrissa_E

moochacha said:


> I'm a little scared as well, I don't have any tender boobs and I'm not feeling very pregnant at all. Though I got my bloods done today and they came back as positive my hcg didn't come back as high as I hoped only 37 I would think it should be higher.
> 
> I guess its only early days still, AF was due yesterday still no sign of it! Feeling a little down ... blah.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, good luck with the cbfm fairy!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Hope you had a nice time away shaerichelle!!!

yay for the no show AF and +ve blood test! 37 is good enough hun, it's still early days. I'm sure, it'll double in the next few days.

My AF is actually due this Wednesday. I'm nervous!


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> Mystic thank you! Ive had fallback after O every cycle I've charted but 2..so it is very normal for me. I wont let dh touch me while pg either..I've have a preemie (born at 33 weeks in 2000)I had a loss (9/26/08) and my last to live births (born 11/26/07 & 6/27/09)I've had a subchorionic hematoma (blood clot) and bled for weeks so ob said after my preemie no sex while pg but then I went on to have 3 term babies after my ealry baby so he said ok but if anything did not feel right no sex..but then I started bleeding at 12 weeks with cora and the scan found the hematoma so he said no sex ever again while pg. Me and DH said thats fine we just want health babies..I had a hematoma with my 7 months old and bled from about 7 weeks until almost 16 weeks (well more like spotting) and we had had no sex since my bfp so we know having sex didnt cause the hematoma but would never chance it anyway..I told dh we better get it in now cuz when we do get our bfp we're cut of (all tho my ob is fine with us doing other things just no penetration)..

Wow 9 months without sex... You guys are strong but I'd do what it takes to make sure my babies are healthy as well. Hope you get your bfp soon darl. :flower:


----------



## moochacha

Marrissa_E said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> I'm a little scared as well, I don't have any tender boobs and I'm not feeling very pregnant at all. Though I got my bloods done today and they came back as positive my hcg didn't come back as high as I hoped only 37 I would think it should be higher.
> 
> I guess its only early days still, AF was due yesterday still no sign of it! Feeling a little down ... blah.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, good luck with the cbfm fairy!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Hope you had a nice time away shaerichelle!!!
> 
> yay for the no show AF and +ve blood test! 37 is good enough hun, it's still early days. I'm sure, it'll double in the next few days.
> 
> My AF is actually due this Wednesday. I'm nervous!Click to expand...

Thanks for the PMA!!! True it isn't so bad, I just wish I felt more pregnant lol. Though I do have a really clear heightened sense of smell which I also had with my son!!

Have my fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> Mystic thank you! Ive had fallback after O every cycle I've charted but 2..so it is very normal for me. I wont let dh touch me while pg either..I've have a preemie (born at 33 weeks in 2000)I had a loss (9/26/08) and my last to live births (born 11/26/07 & 6/27/09)I've had a subchorionic hematoma (blood clot) and bled for weeks so ob said after my preemie no sex while pg but then I went on to have 3 term babies after my ealry baby so he said ok but if anything did not feel right no sex..but then I started bleeding at 12 weeks with cora and the scan found the hematoma so he said no sex ever again while pg. Me and DH said thats fine we just want health babies..I had a hematoma with my 7 months old and bled from about 7 weeks until almost 16 weeks (well more like spotting) and we had had no sex since my bfp so we know having sex didnt cause the hematoma but would never chance it anyway..I told dh we better get it in now cuz when we do get our bfp we're cut of (all tho my ob is fine with us doing other things just no penetration)..
> 
> Wow 9 months without sex... You guys are strong but I'd do what it takes to make sure my babies are healthy as well. Hope you get your bfp soon darl. :flower:Click to expand...

Yep and I'll be honest it sucks lol but its well worth it..and we do do other things so neither of us are without the whole pg..


----------



## shaerichelle

Marrissa_E said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Mystic, Thanks I felt the same way. My doc told ne the other day sometimes it takes 4-6 weeks to get back to normal:( Sigh. I might be in for another long cycle.
> 
> Wow you are 7 weeks already? Time flies.
> 
> Hi shaerichelle, yeah it takes time for the cycle to get back to normal. When I had my chemical, my body was a total wrecked! My cycle was 2 weeks late and I had all sorts of bodyaches. PMS was even worst for me... I experienced almost all the textbook pregnancy symptoms and I wasn't even pregnant. The leftover hormones hadn't completely left my body. I would recommend going for a massage or accupuncture to regularise yr cycle. I took maca root for my cycle back to get back to normal.Click to expand...

Thanks Marissa, I actually had my cycle the 21st of Jan. I have had massages and get bowen therapy. I did have symptoms of pregnancy for about a week. I guess we all go through it differently but still painful


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nice temp spike this morning! Sooooo glad that my cycles are somewhat predictable now after BCP.


----------



## ablacketer

ooooh! look at my chart! im afraid to get excited!


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh girls your charts are looking awesome.


----------



## foxyloxy28

portablechick - try looking at one of our chart links and see if you can join from there. If not, pm me your email address and I will send you an invite :)

Catch up with you all later x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ablacketer said:


> ooooh! look at my chart! im afraid to get excited!


Ooooh! Your chart looks fantastic!! :happydance:


----------



## NicoleB

foxy do I need an invite in order ti be a paying member? I have a ff count of course but everytime I try to become a paying member when I clink on the link to become a paying member all I get is a blank page.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

NicoleB said:


> foxy do I need an invite in order ti be a paying member? I have a ff count of course but everytime I try to become a paying member when I clink on the link to become a paying member all I get is a blank page.

I don't think you need an invite to do that..it should let you upgrade. I would try contacting support.

I looked in the FAQ's and it seems others have had trouble..it may be your browser. Heres what I found: 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/TechFaqs/Netscape-Browser-and-error-while-ordering.html

Netscape Browser and error while ordering

The order buttons do not work when using a Netscape Browser.
If you are using a Netscape browser make sure that your browser's "Site Controls" do not interfer with the order page. If you have "Site Controls" enabled you will see a small "Shield" icon on the tab:

Click on it and make sure that you select to trust FertilityFriend.com. This will enable all necessary features in your browser for this order page and the FertilityFriend.com site in general.

Alternatively you can use another type of web browser if you have one available.


----------



## impatient

Does anyone have expirence with long cycle charting? is there still hope that i may OV?? My cycles are anywhere between 35-45 days long! I can't believe my temp was so low today. Its not making any sense to me! I wish it would just go up and stay up. I take it at the exact same time every morning.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cd722


----------



## NicoleB

peacelovebaby thank you! I've tried to contact them but never get a email back,


----------



## foxyloxy28

impatient - was that definitely a +ve OPK you had there? Your temps don't indicate ov, so I'm wondering if you should remove that +ve! 

Any thoughts ladies?

Nicole - that is really odd about not being able to upgrade! I'm sorry, I have no idea why it won't let you or why they haven't contacted you. :dohh:


----------



## NicoleB

oh well as long as I can chart I dont really need everything else.


----------



## impatient

thanks for looking Foxy and I'm pretty sure it was positive. It was as dark as the control line with a small really dark line on part of it. If it wasn't 'a positive then I have never seen one because that is as dark as mine ever get. I so worried that I haven't been OV! I have had some irregular periods off and on for a few years, but doctor has never been to concerned about it and I don't have any of the other symptoms of PCOS, but I'm so worried. If my temps don't show OV next month then I'm going to demand testing from my docotor!! I've only been TTC for 5 cycles so I thought it was too early for fertility testing, but maybe not!


----------



## impatient

OMG NicholeB! Are all those children yours biologically?? You look way to young to have a 20 year old!! It must be awesome to have such a big family! I would have loved to have had lots of kids, but I waited to long to TTC lol


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Ablacketer - our charts are REMARKABLY similar. I'm a few days behind you but I had the same dip at 4dpo and the same spike at 7dpo. Neato!

Foxy - I saw a couple on Oprah that decided to DTD every day for a month, just to get closer and lose weight! Maybe that will give you some bonus benefits to focus on this cycle?

~ Jaimie


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> foxy do I need an invite in order ti be a paying member? I have a ff count of course but everytime I try to become a paying member when I clink on the link to become a paying member all I get is a blank page.

Like Peace said it maybe your browser.. Do you have internet explorer 8? If so next to the adress bar, sometimes there is a white button by the red X that is compatiablity view.. click that. Thats what I had to do to become a paying member.


----------



## NicoleB

impatient, no my oldest is not my biological..all tho I would never say that in front of her. I love having a big family. both dh and I coem from big families, we had 6 kids and dh had 11 kids in his!


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle I do have 8..ok I'll go try what you said..Thank you!!


----------



## NicoleB

it still wont work..oh well thanks for all the help! tho!!


----------



## NicoleB

I have question girls, my lp has always been 13 days (looking back at the only 37 day cycle I've had since Gregory was born in June I od on cd 25 like ff says I did this month.. anyway ff is right and Im 9dpo the old B would be here in 4 days so if I dont start or get my bfp by then do you think I should over ride FF and and put the 1st pos okp from the 3rd in and move my crosshairs? meaning my cycle was even longer this month..oh heck I hope that made sense lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

OMG ladies...... ok, so I'm not as excited as I will be WHEN I get my BFP, but I just checked my CM and I think it may be EWCM!!! I have never had anything like this before... it's stretchy! Only thing is, I'm thinking it may be mixed with some :spermy: from last night's :sex:. Although when I checked yesterday (after the previous night) it was just creamy as usual!

i was so excited I almost ran downstairs to show OH, but then realised that that probably isn't the best way to get him in the mood for more 'bonkies' tonight!! :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I thin I understood that Nicole! lol

Looking at your chart, I think FF is probably right on ov day - although there is a small possibilty that it could have been a couple of days later (last day of W CM). I think you just need to see if AF arrives. If she doesn't and your go 16dpo (to be sure of possibly oving a few days later than AF says) I'd be very tempted to test!!

Does that make sense?


----------



## NicoleB

I took out a few days of watery and ewcm so my crosshaors wouldnt be dotted! all tho to be very honest I think alot of it was sperm from all the bding we've been doing..i had watery & ew up to cy 31! the only thing that has be wondering if ff is wrong is my day time body temps they were really low (like 97.2 to 97.7 or 8) up til cd 32 now they are 98.4 to 98.8 during the day (all tho again if I get cold or move around a lot they have been 97.7 and there abouts) all tho I know its you bbt that matters and I had my heat set at 72 until a few days ago and I was always freezing like goose bumps and chiving cold (no one else was cold tho so I had been leaving it set a 72..dh the other said told me he was cold so I upped it becasue I though if hes cold what if the kids are at nigh..playing all day they of course they wouldnt be) but again my bbt was up so..oh well guess i'll just wait it out lol

as for your ewcm woot woot not get to bding girl!!!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

I plan to! It's really early in my cycle and like I said I've never had EWCM before! Now where is my OH.......


----------



## NicoleB

HAHA Go find that man!! I really hope you get your bfp this month..well of course I hope everyone trying does..TTC can be so stressful lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay foxy! Get to baby dancin lol

Nicole, not sure why FF is being so mean to you! I dunno what else to do either.

I'm just using the free one..and tho the VIP would be nice, I'm ok with free for now. Hopefully I won't need it much longer lol. I keep holding out on buying VIP just cuz of that. :blush:


----------



## NicoleB

haha i think the same was about FF all tho I did want to trey it out..


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

No harm in trying! I would if I didn't have to ask DH for the credit card...as I've spent so much lately on TTC..with Conceive Plus and stuff..he wanted to use no help at all, so I was lucky to get that lol


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Nice foxy! Did you try anything different this cycle that you think helped the ewcm situation? I know you said you gave up on the soy...

~ Jaimie


----------



## impatient

Congrats on your EWCM Foxy! I always get excited to see that too!! I have read that you can tell the difference between semen and EWCM by putting it in water. EWCM will hold its shape, but semen will disinegrate.I tried it once and it worked! Good luck and start BDing:happydance:


----------



## pichi

my god - i don't read the thread for a day and there is like 5 pages to catch up on!

i'm still getting really mild cramps for some reason but they're letting up so i guess its nothing... the LOONNNGGGG wait for eggie dispatch now -sigh-

hope everyone else is getting on great! hope all those beans are getting comfy for those of you who were lucky enough to catch your eggies ^__^ xx


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah Pichi, there was loads to read. Some good looking charts are here! FX we have more February BFPs.:dust:
Foxy you made me laugh!

I caved and got the VIP FF this cycle. It was during one of their discount periods. I think the computer took one look at my cycle last month and gave me some VIP features for free coz it knew I'd be back for more this cycle. It's just more bits to play with. In my 2ww I liked seeing how many 'symptoms' I could put it to get more pregnancy points. Thing is the minute I got watery cm and a high cp it gave me a green traffic light, silly computer programme.

I am currently annoyed with FF, I normally temp at 6.15 but with DF back at work and getting lifts home it has been 5.30. I have now changed default time. My chart is covered in open spots due to the time descrepency, doesn't really matter till closer to O but still. At least my temp is now in the range it was pre-O last cycle, hopeit doesn't decide to o up, down, up, down like before!


----------



## shaerichelle

EWCM is always exciting fairygirl. 

FF green light red light is confusing I took out my EWCM and show cervix because I was unsure says I am not fertile now... I do like the VIP features.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Foxy - great news on the EWCM - I hope that tonight you get some :sex: in - go get those :spermy: girl.

I've had the same thing - I started drinking grapefruit juice every morning with my breakfast since halfway through my last cycle and am starting to see an increase in my cm now. At the moment its watery but still a little bit creamy but theres much more than there usually is - am hoping that in a couple of days it will turn just watery ready in time for O and that there will be as much as there has been today.

Ablackater - your chart is looking very promising :thumbsup: any idea on when you are going to think about possibly testing?

Hope everyone else is getting on ok :)


----------



## pichi

fairygirl said:


> Yeah Pichi, there was loads to read. Some good looking charts are here! FX we have more February BFPs.:dust:
> Foxy you made me laugh!
> 
> I caved and got the VIP FF this cycle. It was during one of their discount periods. I think the computer took one look at my cycle last month and gave me some VIP features for free coz it knew I'd be back for more this cycle. It's just more bits to play with. In my 2ww I liked seeing how many 'symptoms' I could put it to get more pregnancy points. Thing is the minute I got watery cm and a high cp it gave me a green traffic light, silly computer programme.
> 
> I am currently annoyed with FF, I normally temp at 6.15 but with DF back at work and getting lifts home it has been 5.30. I have now changed default time. My chart is covered in open spots due to the time descrepency, doesn't really matter till closer to O but still. At least my temp is now in the range it was pre-O last cycle, hopeit doesn't decide to o up, down, up, down like before!

id get VIP but like i mentioned in this thread before - i don't have paypal anymore because i had over £1000 stolen out my account with it :(


----------



## RedRose19

i feel so frustrated with my chart.. ive no idea when ov has or is happening... im so confused... my temp is rising.. but this is the second time not sure which is more likely to be ov... :( 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538


----------



## ablacketer

Jaimie, Im amazed at how similar ours are! how funny!

Smiley, I tested this morning and got a BFN :( I got my 21 day bloods back and Im on the high end of normal so Im definitely ovulating. I go back in the morning to be referred out to a gyn for a possible scope to figure out whats wrong.


----------



## fairygirl

Babyhopes, Have you tried putting in a high temp for tomorrow, I'd imagine you'd get crosshairs.
Ablacketer, Good news that you are functioning, looking at your chart I'm surprised you got a BFN. FX that you get to test again in a couple of days.


----------



## RedRose19

fairygirl said:


> Babyhopes, Have you tried putting in a high temp for tomorrow, I'd imagine you'd get crosshairs.
> Ablacketer, Good news that you are functioning, looking at your chart I'm surprised you got a BFN. FX that you get to test again in a couple of days.

i tried it.. and it came up with cross hairs for cd 12 :wacko: but i took the temps back off again


----------



## portablechick

just a quick question - i googled this all evening but haven't really found anything. i'm 10 dpo not many symptoms but just this evening my boobs have started feeling really really warm -- weird never felt anything like it. 

Anyone heard if warm boobs could be a BFP sign? or i just clutching at straws?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I have crosshairs..yay!!!!!!!!! lol

Sorry...my first ones...so I'm a lil excited :blush:


----------



## SmileyShazza

PeaceLoveBaby - it is exciting when you get your first ones :) I was the same when I got mine last month.

Am not happy as our heating appears to have broken down :( It's bloody freezing in our house. I hope we can get it fixed quickly and it doesn't cost too much.


----------



## RedRose19

just put in my temp for today and got crosshairs.. says im 6 dpo... omg! means i ov on cd 12... 
im nearly half way through the 2ww without realising it lol


----------



## pichi

Well my temps seem to be all over the place haha. I'm guessing some may be flukes. Hope everyone is we'll.

Hi to everyone new


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

SmileyShazza said:


> PeaceLoveBaby - it is exciting when you get your first ones :) I was the same when I got mine last month.
> 
> Am not happy as our heating appears to have broken down :( It's bloody freezing in our house. I hope we can get it fixed quickly and it doesn't cost too much.


Aww hun..hope you can get it fixed soon! Bundle up and take care of yourself in the meantime xo :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

Hi girls can I jump in? This is my first month charting :) 

any noticed reoccurring temps? I seem to only have about 3 different temps which crop up on different days? xx


----------



## lolley

Hi ladies,
can i also jump in, this is my 1st month charting i wasnt going to chart as i dont sleep too well but read you still could :)
Im not sure what my chart is supposed to look like in the 2ww its quite up and down.
anyone know?


----------



## NicoleB

lolley do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## NicoleB

pixxie your chart looks fine! You temps will be different you wont have the same temps daily all the time!


----------



## NicoleB

SmileyShazza said:


> PeaceLoveBaby - it is exciting when you get your first ones :) I was the same when I got mine last month.
> 
> Am not happy as our heating appears to have broken down :( It's bloody freezing in our house. I hope we can get it fixed quickly and it doesn't cost too much.

AWW Sorry honey hope its fixed soon!!


----------



## NicoleB

babyhopes10 said:


> just put in my temp for today and got crosshairs.. says im 6 dpo... omg! means i ov on cd 12...
> im nearly half way through the 2ww without realising it lol

woot woot for crosshairs!! Good luck honey i hoe this is your cycle!!


----------



## NicoleB

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I have crosshairs..yay!!!!!!!!! lol
> 
> Sorry...my first ones...so I'm a lil excited :blush:

yay!! good luck honey I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

peace - your chart look slovely :)

Welcome to all the newcomers :)

Catch up later all x


----------



## lolley

NicoleB said:


> lolley do you have a link to your chart?

not sure how to link it? to show mine and not just the home page :(


----------



## NicoleB

on ff where is says sharing (off to your left) hold your mouse on that and a box will pop up then click on home page set up (if you've made a ticker) you'll see where it says "your charting home page web address" under that will be a link copy and paste it into your siggy here! if you have not made a ticker also in the sharing section on the left you'll see where it says tickers click that make a ticker and once you are done it will give you a link you can add to your siggy here!


----------



## lolley

i am hoping it has worked?

no it hasnt try again


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

foxyloxy28 said:


> peace - your chart look slovely :)
> 
> Welcome to all the newcomers :)
> 
> Catch up later all x

Thanks! 

Hoping the temps stay very high...except I'll allow one low temp for implantation. 

That's the deal, dear body..got it?!?!

lol.


----------



## lolley

ok so i now have a link :)
but i made a ticker and its not showing, oh well i will have a play, feel free to have a nosey at my chart :)


----------



## NicoleB

To add your ticker you have to add the url it starts like this.. [url=https:// once you made your ticker there should have been a link starting with that!


----------



## SmileyShazza

NicoleB said:


> AWW Sorry honey hope its fixed soon!!

The worst part is that this is the time we should be :sex: it's hard to do the deed when you have about 20 layers of clothing on because you're trying to keep warm :dohh: I'm more annoyed about that than the fact its broken down :winkwink:

Theres a man coming later to look at it am hoping he can fix it - it's no good we are going to have to wrap ourselves up in a duvet or something if he can't :wacko:

I find that I get recurrent temps to - not the same every day but the same temps crop up throughout my cycle.

Oooh yay - you got your crosshairs babyhopes :) at least you've had a week of the 2ww without realising now. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## NicoleB

lolley your chart is looking good! :)


----------



## impatient

I have another question about temping...go figure! lol DH had to leave for work at 3:00 am so i got up with him for a few minutes to lock dooor and kiss goodbye and such. I usually take my temp at 5:00am. My question is that since I only had two hours of uninterupted sleep should I adjust my temp and if so by how much. I normally take it after at least five hours of uninterupted sleep. Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## bernina

Hi impatient, the temp likely is not very accurate, however adjusting it up or down won't make it any more accurate. The best thing is just to make a note for that day that you only had 2 hours sleep or better yet put a check mark next to Sleep Deprived and FF will automatically mark the temp circle for that day as open so you know at a glance that it wasn't accurate. I'm not sure what stage of you're cycle you're at, but unless you're within a day or so of ovulation, it really doesn't matter. Temping is looking for a trend and not any one temperature.

Good luck and add a link to your chart if you'd like others to stalk it!


----------



## impatient

I added the link to my chart, but I'm affraid its not very interesting to stalk!! lol I'm hoping next cycle will be differnet:(


----------



## impatient

opps I guess i did it wrong


----------



## impatient

I think I fixed it! Sorry for the unnessasary posts!


----------



## bernina

I haven't read through all of the posts that I missed, so I just wanted to apologize if I missed anyone's question or bfp announcment or any other important news in your life. Work has been super busy and I haven't been able to do my usual catch-up during my lunch break. 

First off, a proper congratulations to *Marissa, Fifi, and Moochacha*!!!!!!!! Wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 mos. Continued sticky glue to each and every one of you!!!

Secondly, thank you all for thinking of me while I was unable to get to the PC, it means so much to me. I'm sorry I wasn't here to share in all you've been through the last week.

Welcome to all the newbies, looking forward to stalking your charts and getting to know you.

The acid reflux seems to be on it's way out, stopped the once daily pills I was taking and haven't had to touch antacid in several days. 

Continuing to spot lightly this entire cycle, not sure if it's from the surgery, breakthrough bleeding from taking birth control pills, or just some random weird spotting. I took my last birth control pill yesterday and am hoping a nice normal AF will show up in the next 3 or so days so I can get on with my next cycle! I am seriously considering having a fire in the fireplace tonight to burn the packet of empty birth control pills :)

Had my 4th acupuncture session yesterday where she put a special needle in my big toe that was supposed to help with the bleeding. Also got my first dose of herbs prescribed, it's these granules that you mix with hot water. It's just called a post ovulation blend, so I have no idea what's in it or what it's supposed to do, but it doesn't taste too bad, just like a strong herbal tea. 

*Foxy*, congrats on the ewcm, that's awesome!! I'll be keeping an eye on your chart very soon as the big O approaches and during the 2ww!!!! Baby dust coming your way!!

*Fish, Mystic, and the other pregnant gals* from this thread, hope you are continuing to do well. Don't forget to let us know when you get those scans and hit major milestones!!! Continued sticky glue and health to you guys!! 

*Mystic* that is so cute that your little one is due on DH's birthday, how special is that. I was born the day after my Dad's birthday and my brother was just barely 2 days after my Mom's. Makes birthday celebrations easy too! Love the little bean picture!!! 

*SmileyShazza*, so sorry to hear what you're going through with the heat being broken. Hope it gets fixed real soon otherwise you and DH may just have to stay in the warm bed all day and night :)

Has anyone heard from *MagicVW* lately? She was such a big part of this thread in the early days, I'll have to do a search and see what she's been up to.

I hope everyone is doing well at whatever point you're at in your cycle.


----------



## bernina

impatient, the link works great and your chart sure is interesting, lots of temp movement on it.

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but how long are your average cycles? Do you know what day you normally ovulate on?


----------



## shaerichelle

Bernina :hugs: Glad you are doing better hun:) I hope AF pays you a gentle visit.


----------



## impatient

My cycles are anywhere from 35-45 days usually. I thought I ov around day 23-30 but thats just going by opks and CM. This is my first month temping. I was hoping it wouldn't come to this, but here I am! :cry: I just wanted to make sure my body was releasing an egg, but its not looking good so far :shrug: I have had what I thought were OV pains in the middle of my cycle for most of my life so I assumed I was OV. I go to the docs yearly and they have never expressed a concern, but I am deffinitly going to push for tests this next time. Thanks for your inquiring! Oh...interesting to hear about accupuncture! I have the name and number of a accupressure lady that I think I may give a try. Also I think burning your BC pills would be very theraputic!!!:thumbup: GOod luck


----------



## Fish&Chips

SmileyShazza said:


> PeaceLoveBaby - it is exciting when you get your first ones :) I was the same when I got mine last month.
> 
> Am not happy as our heating appears to have broken down :( It's bloody freezing in our house. I hope we can get it fixed quickly and it doesn't cost too much.

Aww Shazza, you should come get warm at ours! Looks like we're probably not that far away. :winkwink:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Not long now till your scan Fish :)


----------



## bernina

impatient said:


> My cycles are anywhere from 35-45 days usually. I thought I ov around day 23-30 but thats just going by opks and CM. This is my first month temping. I was hoping it wouldn't come to this, but here I am! :cry: I just wanted to make sure my body was releasing an egg, but its not looking good so far :shrug: I have had what I thought were OV pains in the middle of my cycle for most of my life so I assumed I was OV. I go to the docs yearly and they have never expressed a concern, but I am deffinitly going to push for tests this next time. Thanks for your inquiring! Oh...interesting to hear about accupuncture! I have the name and number of a accupressure lady that I think I may give a try. Also I think burning your BC pills would be very theraputic!!!:thumbup: GOod luck

It sounds like you'll really benefit from charting then. Once you get a complete cycle under your belt you'll be able to see if you ovulated, when you ovulate, and how long your luteal phase is. All of these things can be very useful to your doctor to help pinpoint what tests and scans to run to determine what's causing you problems (if there are any).

I know the first cycle of charting is daunting but you look like you're doing everything right.

Doctors rarely will tell you there is a problem with your cycles until you start ttc and aren't having any luck. Then you have to push them to take a closer look and start ordering proper tests. 

If you decide to try acupuncture, the chart will be very useful to them as well. I'd recommend finding an acupuncturist who specializes in fertility. There seem to be a lot of them around. Technically any good acupuncturist could help with fertility, but it's really nice to have someone who focuses just on what you're looking for. They would have more experience treating women and have probably seen it all before and know what works and what doesn't. I'm really enjoying my sessions. I have no idea if they're working, but I feel so relaxed afterwards and have read so many sucess stories that I just have to believe that it will be worth it. Check out this thread if you want more info:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/232366-really-useful-tcm-thread.html


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm not sure I could go through with acupuncture - I don't like needles at all, but I am having a massage at home on Saturday. My manager's daughter is a qualified massage therapist and so I am making use of her! She has done a massage for me previously including an indian head massage.... I didn't want her to leave it was so amazingly relaxing. Hopefully this one will coincide with ov!

She has the most beautiful little boy (9 months old) I might see if she can bring him along for me to go all gooey over :)

Gald to hear you are feeling better bernina - looking forward to seeing you get AF out of the way and back on the TTC journey :)


----------



## pichi

Foxy, I don't like needles either but I found it quite different- not sore at all or anything. I think I'm going to take a few days off from posting. Got a while to wait but I will come in and check on everyone - will still keep updating my journal too :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My temp is the highest its ever been..I know its still super early days, but that in itself is exciting to me :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

my temp went down this morning (at 7dpo) and ff stated they couldnt pin point ov anymore cuz of this lower in temp..
i thought there sud be a implantation dip or something.. its so stressful.. not sure what to think :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

foxyloxy28 said:


> Not long now till your scan Fish :)

Nope but it really feels like the time is dragging for me! Roll on a week Friday. x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Maybe your EWCM on CD 16 / 17 is throwing FF off slightly!? Have you tried changing it to see if that makes a difference?


----------



## NicoleB

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> My temp is the highest its ever been..I know its still super early days, but that in itself is exciting to me :haha:

Your chart is looking great!! good luck honey!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks Nicole! GL to you too :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Anyone tell me what is going on in my chart. I thought I Oed yesterday but could be wrong :wacko:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Will have to see if you have a higher temp tomorrow..if they steadily rise, I'd say you O'd yesterday. Fx'd!


----------



## impatient

Does anyone know why todays temp has a black line around it and has no connecting line going from yesterdays temp to todays temp?? I know my chart is crazy looking so maybe thats what it means! lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

impatient said:


> Does anyone know why todays temp has a black line around it and has no connecting line going from yesterdays temp to todays temp?? I know my chart is crazy looking so maybe thats what it means! lol

I took a look in the FAQs and this is all I found..Hope it helps..!?

Open Circles and Dots:
If something in the data indicates that the temperature may be slightly inaccurate (either by events selected in the Special data area or by a time difference larger than normal), the temperature is plotted using a circle instead of a dot. Please note that these points do not need to be discarded. The circle will just indicate to the reader areas on the chart where the data may be less accurate.


----------



## impatient

Thanks Peacelovebaby I did read that too, but the circle isn't empty, its blue???? Oh well, I'm sure its not to important. Either way it still doesn't show OV Thanks for your help:)


----------



## impatient

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so frustrated!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HATE MY CHART!!!!!!!!!!! It is soooooooooooooooooooooooo UGLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My temps are going in reverse. This better get better next cycle. I just want AF to come. At least I won't be wasting all my money on HPTs this cycle!  This is my first cycle in five months that I have POAS.... theres no need to!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry just had to rant!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I hope I do. :argh:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Howdy Shannon!

It doesn't look like you ov'd for sure yet, hopefully you'll get a pattern over the next few days.


----------



## sady

Hello I'm new to B & B, been reading everyones posts for couple weeks but just decided to join, Hope its ok? Me and My DF are in second month TTC. Last month really thought we had caught as had so many symptoms ended up spending fortune on FRER tests, did about 8 but all BFN of course. CD1 was 22nd Jan and I bought a CB digital OPK which I used this month, we BD on Mon 1st Feb and Wed 3rd Feb but didnt get a + OPK till Thurs 4th and we were unable to BD that day or the day after Fri 5th ( I think that Fri was O day as had pains in left Ovary), but we BD Sat 6th and Sun 7th, because we missed O day and day before I am not feeling very positive about catching but you never know. So according to my calculations I am 5 dpo today and thinking about starting to test from 10 dpo or am I just going to waste a ton of monety again? Just thought I would share my story and hope to hear of some BFP's from everyone over the next few days!!


----------



## bernina

*Foxy*, I used to hate needles, but over the last few years have had so much blood taken from me that I don't even care or feel it anymore. So when I started acu I figured it would be no big deal and honestly wasn't even nervous at all. But let me tell you, that first session, I felt those suckers going in. It wasn't pain exactly, more like an electric pulse, but still a different sensation then I'd ever felt before. I was surprsied at how I really felt the ones in my feet and hands but not at all on my chest and stomach (more fat there!). So while it was a bit uncomfy the first time, for me the thought that it could help us to get a BFP was all I needed to get through it. Thanks for the well wishes. No sign of AF yet, but it's still early, only my 2nd day without a bcp.

*Pichi*, hope you are doing well.

*PeaceLoveBaby*, that is an awesome looking chart, I am loving the temp spike!!!

*Shannon*, you could have O'd yesterday, but will need to see if that temp jumps up tomorrow and the next few days. Did you have any other signs of O like ewcm, cervix position, etc?

*Impatient*, the reason your circle is not connected is most likely that you checked the Discard button for that day. Take a look in the Data Entry section for today and see what checkboxes you have but it looks like a discarded temp (your selection, not an automatic FF thing).

*Jamie*, are you enjoying LOST?? I just love how Kate is destined to be there for Claire in both timelines and really hope that Sawyer and Juliette get to meet up for that coffee in the alt timeline. 

*Babyhopes10*, your chart is still looking good to me. FF added the dashed lines because your temps dipped below the coverline post ovulation and also are almost even with your pre o temps. Will need to see what your temps do over the next few days to see if you really did O on cd 12. You listed ewcm on cd 16 and 17, sorry if this is a tmi quesiton, but did you do the BD on any of those days, or even on cd 15? If you did, it could be sperm confusing things and looking like ewcm. I always get that confused.


----------



## impatient

bernina...your're so smart! lol THat is exactly what is was. I remember hitting that button by accident! Thanks


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Bernina- totally digging LOST. Do you think Sayed will end up being possessed by Jacob? The LA claire story is super sweet. LOST is such a welcome distraction during my 2ww!

Okie doke- got my fingers crossed for increased temps over the next several days : )

Baby dust all around..https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v625/superbecky79/blinkies/baby%20dust%20TTC/babydust.gif


----------



## shaerichelle

bernina.. I've been having signs of o on anf off.. Since af stopped. Lol I can't read this thread I haven't watched lost yet...:haha:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Doh! I promise not to post any spoilers Shannon- maybe just the random theory or two : )


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I watched the 1st and 2nd season of LOST and then "lost" track of it lol. I was moving and working and just never had time for it. Now that I do have time, I should rent the seasons and catch up! I loved it. I've heard sooo many different theories going on. They say this last season will wrap it up..? I dunno!


----------



## posh

Can someone take a look at my chart to make sure I'm doing it right? Its my first cycle charting and I haven't a clue what I'm doing! :wacko:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Looks pretty good to me Posh - the first month is a bit of a learning curve, this is only my second month too. I found that the first half of the month uyp until O was a little erratic for me last month and am finding the same this month. It's the bit after O that is when it gets interesting.

I love Lost although I do tend to lose track of it a bit and get confused. It will be interesting to see what happens this series :)

Getting lots of watery CM today but a negative opk. Going to go for it tonight just in case although I think O will probably be on Friday or Saturday this week. Still remaining relaxed and not stressing out - what will be will be.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

SmileyShazza said:


> Looks pretty good to me Posh - the first month is a bit of a learning curve, this is only my second month too. I found that the first half of the month uyp until O was a little erratic for me last month and am finding the same this month. It's the bit after O that is when it gets interesting.
> 
> I love Lost although I do tend to lose track of it a bit and get confused. It will be interesting to see what happens this series :)
> 
> Getting lots of watery CM today but a negative opk. Going to go for it tonight just in case although I think O will probably be on Friday or Saturday this week. Still remaining relaxed and not stressing out - what will be will be.

Best way to be..glad that you're just enjoying it as it comes and goes. GL :happydance::baby:


----------



## fairygirl

Hey girls how are we doing?

I got my first high on my cbfm today, hoping to see a peak in the next 10 days (hopefully sooner), gut feeling is it will be Thursday, :happydance: I know the cbfm is still learning my body and I may end up with alot of highs and FX a peak! At least I still have my temps to help confirm O.


----------



## ablacketer

welllllll, AF is late, 2 days and no temp dip in sight. I got a bfn this morning though. the last four months my AF has been 27-29 days and Im on CD 29 with no temp drop. it actually went up this morning so we will see.....


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Yahoo ablacketer!!! It is disappointing you got the bfp with no sign of AF though- I HATED it the two times that happened to me : (


----------



## ablacketer

Im hoping. Ive not been late in long time


----------



## shaerichelle

Fingers crossed ablackter. I was 16 and 17dpo when I got my BFP. Which was 2-3 days after period was due.


----------



## ablacketer

thanks shaeri. :)


----------



## Marrissa_E

ablacketer said:


> welllllll, AF is late, 2 days and no temp dip in sight. I got a bfn this morning though. the last four months my AF has been 27-29 days and Im on CD 29 with no temp drop. it actually went up this morning so we will see.....

sounds promising!! Fingers crossed for u!


----------



## NicoleB

ablacketer said:


> welllllll, AF is late, 2 days and no temp dip in sight. I got a bfn this morning though. the last four months my AF has been 27-29 days and Im on CD 29 with no temp drop. it actually went up this morning so we will see.....

Good luck honey I really hope you get your bfp!!!


----------



## Marrissa_E

hi Ladies, how are u? Just a little update. I went GP to do a blood test confirmation but she refused to do it saying its not necessary and sent me away with some vits. She said home pregnancy tests are reliable enough! I'm gutted.

I'm slightly over 4 weeks 5 days today. AF was supposed to due yesterday but the witch never showed up..yay! And I still poas every few days to see if the line's getting darker, and they do, thank god. 

I've arranged to see a gynae end of this month. Actually I wanna go NOW but I'm scared they'll say its too early to see anything. So just waiting it out..


----------



## Kaede351

I have a question... My temps seem to be really low and I don't know if it's normal or not :S

I can't seem to find anybody else who is working their temps out in degrees C... I have no idea about farenheit temps! Can somebody let me know if these are too low? I am also on CD9 and still getting AF... or at least spotting... could this be why my temps are dipping?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-02-11&mode=a&ts=1265881333

(only way I could figure out how to link lol)

Thanks :D

XxX


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kaede351 said:


> I have a question... My temps seem to be really low and I don't know if it's normal or not :S
> 
> I can't seem to find anybody else who is working their temps out in degrees C... I have no idea about farenheit temps! Can somebody let me know if these are too low? I am also on CD9 and still getting AF... or at least spotting... could this be why my temps are dipping?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-02-11&mode=a&ts=1265881333
> 
> (only way I could figure out how to link lol)
> 
> Thanks :D
> 
> XxX

I tried to click it and take a look..but when I do, I only see my own chart! That was freaky lol. Not sure what's going on.

I'm doing C also, btw.


----------



## Kaede351

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Kaede351 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question... My temps seem to be really low and I don't know if it's normal or not :S
> 
> I can't seem to find anybody else who is working their temps out in degrees C... I have no idea about farenheit temps! Can somebody let me know if these are too low? I am also on CD9 and still getting AF... or at least spotting... could this be why my temps are dipping?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-02-11&mode=a&ts=1265881333
> 
> (only way I could figure out how to link lol)
> 
> Thanks :D
> 
> XxX
> 
> I tried to click it and take a look..but when I do, I only see my own chart! That was freaky lol. Not sure what's going on.
> 
> I'm doing C also, btw.Click to expand...

oh right lol, well I have no idea how to link up my chart lol XD Sorry if that kinda freaked u out!!!

I looked at ur chart and your lowest temp is lower than mine... so it must be normal :) I expected my temps to stay around the mid 36's, but my lowest is 36.01oC. This is my first month temping so I haven't got anythign to compare it to so seeing yours was helpful :D Thanks ^^

XxX


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well I do know that some people just run lower than others normally. I'm normally a very low temp person..and post-o they don't seem that high compared to others' but they are high for me...if that makes sense? I think you're just fine! We're just cool cats :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Well I do know that some people just run lower than others normally. I'm normally a very low temp person..and post-o they don't seem that high compared to others' but they are high for me...if that makes sense? I think you're just fine! We're just cool cats :haha:

I know what you mean  lol. Too cool for school XD

I was just wondering cuz like I said:
a- this is my first month temping so I have nothing to compare to

and

b- I seem to be having a freaky cycle. CD9 and still spotting... normally finished by CD5. If you count all the days I've been spotting asthe days of my period (which I haven't on my chart but anyway lol) This would be like day 15 or so of AF... so wondered if that could have had anything to do with it lol

If that made sense then well done me... if not then sorry lol XD

XxX


----------



## NicoleB

Under what ever chart you are viewing you should see a box that says view in celsius! On the left of your chart you'll see where it says "sharing" hold your mouse over that and a box should pop up you'll see where it says "home page set up" click that and in your home page if you have made a ticker all ready you'll see the link in your home page copy and paste it. if you havent made a ticker click where it says "ticker" it also in the "sharing" section! Make a ticker and you'll get the link once you are done..then copy and paste that! you can copy and paste in your siggy area also! you can also see a home page set up and ticker above your calendar box!


----------



## moochacha

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/moochacha I have low temps as well, especially this cycle when I got my bfp.


----------



## piesey

Hi ladies

I'm very cofused about my chart (it's my first moth temping) and would like some help. FF told me that I ovulated on day 13, which was fine and consistant with temps and ov pains. And then today, it's changed its mind! It's now saying that I ov'd on day 17. Also today I've started spotting a bit (not much just getting browish cm) and am wondering what this could be? It doesn't feel like it's my AF starting (and would be too early if I did ov on the 17th) but it's just weird.

Any help or advice much appreciated! The link to my chart should be in my signature....
Px


----------



## NicoleB

I agree with FF putting your O date a cd 17..the brown cm could be implant!?!


----------



## piesey

Could it happen only 6dpo? I'll keep an eye on it as it's only early. Thanks for your help!


----------



## NicoleB

Yes implant can happen 6dpo! (about 6 to 12 dpo I've read)


----------



## ablacketer

well my temp dropped this morning, Imma go have a good cry now


----------



## NicoleB

ablacketer said:


> well my temp dropped this morning, Imma go have a good cry now

Big :hugs: honey!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

moochacha said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/moochacha I have low temps as well, especially this cycle when I got my bfp.

Ty..this makes me happy/hopeful! :D :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ablacketer said:


> well my temp dropped this morning, Imma go have a good cry now

Ugh so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

ff changed my O date from the 30th to the 5th (had pos opks 3rd, 4th & 5th) I had removed fertile cm so my cross hairs would not be dotted..but after adding today's temps and putting the cm back in it changed my O date..I thought I had Od later..maybe I do know my crazy body after all..guess we'll see what date was right is af comes Saturday (lp is 13 day if Od on the 30 sat would be af date..if the 5th af is about a weeks away)..bfp would of course be better haha
what do you girls think?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

NicoleB said:


> ff changed my O date from the 30th to the 5th (had pos opks 3rd, 4th & 5th) I had removed fertile cm so my cross hairs would not be dotted..but after adding today's temps and putting the cm back in it changed my O date..I thought I had Od later..maybe I do know my crazy body after all..guess we'll see what date was right is af comes Saturday (lp is 13 day if Od on the 30 sat would be af date..if the 5th af is about a weeks away)..bfp would of course be better haha
> what do you girls think?

Wow, your chart has hella confused me now too. Sorry I'm not much help lol..


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nicole - I tend to agree with FF that you have ovulated on 5th - especially as your OPK's back this up. 

Piesey - I agree with Nicole :)

Peace - Hope you don't mind, but I've been looking at your chart and I'm not sure I agree with FF on your Ov date. I can see why it is saying that due to CM etc, but I would be more inclined to say ov may have been on CD14. Your coverline is pretty low - mine was like that last cycle, until I adjusted my CM as I wasn't 100% sure on it and FF moved my Ov day back 1 day and my coverline up and sure enough, FF was right :)

Just a thought. Not sure what you think, or anyone else thinks? :flower:


----------



## NicoleB

I wonder what the high temps the few days before was about..I overrode ff cover line..why the high over line bugs me so much I have no idea it just does lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Foxy- I am not sure on Brandys chart, lol. I dont get this whole temping and charting thing.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

foxyloxy28 said:


> Nicole - I tend to agree with FF that you have ovulated on 5th - especially as your OPK's back this up.
> 
> Piesey - I agree with Nicole :)
> 
> Peace - Hope you don't mind, but I've been looking at your chart and I'm not sure I agree with FF on your Ov date. I can see why it is saying that due to CM etc, but I would be more inclined to say ov may have been on CD14. Your coverline is pretty low - mine was like that last cycle, until I adjusted my CM as I wasn't 100% sure on it and FF moved my Ov day back 1 day and my coverline up and sure enough, FF was right :)
> 
> Just a thought. Not sure what you think, or anyone else thinks? :flower:

Foxy, thanks for taking a look. Hmm. I'll have to tweak it around a little bit and see what happens. I thought my coverline was pretty low, but then again, I know that my temp usually runs on the lower end.

I did have the horrible stomachache/diarrhea (sorry!) on CD 13. Not sure if that happens ON or the day before O..but I have notice the past couple cycles that I get it midcycle..so much have *something* to do with O.

Hmmmmm...now I'm curious whats going on! hehe.

The spotting started at late night after BD..so I thought that's what caused it.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hum, it didn't change O date when I changed my CM around. It *was watery* (and pink) the next day. I think you may be right, Foxy..just not sure how to change it!


----------



## NicoleB

you can override ff and fix your O date if you know its off you should see this below your chart..

Ovulation Detector 
Ovulation: 
Coverline: 
Method: 
Tuning/Override Help

click tuning override!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ohh thank you!

It won't mess up my chart a lot if I change it, will it? I know ultimately it doesn't really matter what FF says, cuz whatever happened, happened already lol.


----------



## NicoleB

no it wont it will give you a blue cover line tho! if you think your O date was cd 14 just add that and it will go there and give you a blue cover line! if you find ff was right then you would just go back into override and click remove and i will change it back!


----------



## NicoleB

anyone think I should go back a put my lower day time temps in say the 29th on my day temps were 96.8 to 97.5ish or should I just leave it?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks Nicole. 

I'm not really sure what difference it would make on your chart, as it looks like Ov was right for you. I'm still so new at this, so I dunno lol! I tried :haha:


----------



## bernina

ablacketer said:


> well my temp dropped this morning, Imma go have a good cry now

So sorry ablacketer. Your chart looks absolutely perfect too, nice definitive shift when you ovulate, good luteal phase. I'm so sorry. 

:hugs: :hugs: 

I'm on cd 2 (I think :shrug:) so maybe we'll get to go through this cycle together and it will be our last one for about 9 mos!


----------



## NicoleB

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Thanks Nicole.
> 
> I'm not really sure what difference it would make on your chart, as it looks like Ov was right for you. I'm still so new at this, so I dunno lol! I tried :haha:

the only thing it will do is drop my cover line down..it seems kinda high to me all tho I know it means nothing I still hate to see it so high.:dohh:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

NicoleB said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Nicole.
> 
> I'm not really sure what difference it would make on your chart, as it looks like Ov was right for you. I'm still so new at this, so I dunno lol! I tried :haha:
> 
> the only thing it will do is drop my cover line down..it seems kinda high to me all tho I know it means nothing I still hate to see it so high.:dohh:Click to expand...

Ohh ok, I see. Maybe you should tweak it then? If it makes you feel better. Go with the gut, I always say :flower:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I agree - tweak it Nicole. 

Peace - one day either way won't make a huge difference, just remember to perhaps leave an additional day before testing at the end of cycle incase ov was CD14! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

True..1 day won't be huge. I will def wait an extra day. I'm determined not to test till AF. (yeah right) lol


----------



## impatient

Just wanted to say good luck to all you awesome ladies! I hope you get what your looking for this weekend, be it OV or BFP or just great looking charts!! I will be out of town for the weekend so I'm going to try not think about TTC (ya right!) except for taking my temp in the a.m. FX for you all!


----------



## NicoleB

thanks girls! I knew ff was wrong on o dates I had that feeling because of the low day time temps..gonna change em but leave original temps in my notes.


----------



## NicoleB

impatient said:


> Just wanted to say good luck to all you awesome ladies! I hope you get what your looking for this weekend, be it OV or BFP or just great looking charts!! I will be out of town for the weekend so I'm going to try not think about TTC (ya right!) except for taking my temp in the a.m. FX for you all!

enjoy your weekend honey!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Chart looks nice Nicole... I still can't get over how much sex you have! :haha:

No wonder you've got such a lovely brood :winkwink:

Enjoy your weekend impatient :)

Hi bernina - glad to hear from you. Hopefully after the surgery this cycle will be a good one!! :thumbup:


----------



## NicoleB

well I changed my temps and ff put me 7dpo not 6 lol all this is making me nuts..what I am pretty sure of tho it that I did O 6 or 7 days ago becasue I know what my day time temps are like before O and after. I've had slow rise and fast rise so either day could be it.


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Chart looks nice Nicole... I still can't get over how much sex you have! :haha:
> 
> No wonder you've got such a lovely brood :winkwink:
> 
> Enjoy your weekend impatient :)
> 
> Hi bernina - glad to hear from you. Hopefully after the surgery this cycle will be a good one!! :thumbup:

Yeah we dont get bored..:haha:


----------



## ablacketer

thanks bern!!!


----------



## smokey01

hiya all just wondering if someone could check my chart for my it's my first proper month of temping etc etc after 3 years of ttc lol dont know if i've put the link in my sig properly :) thanks x


----------



## NicoleB

your chart looks ok..I'm just wondering why your cross hairs are dotted..maybe one of the girls will know.. good luck honey!!


----------



## smokey01

thanks for having a look, i was wondering that too i was thinking is it because ff couldnt tell from my cm but only from my monitor that id ovulated mmmm!


----------



## Pixxie

Dotted crosshairs means that its an estimate of when you ov'ed, FF isnt certain :) 

Your chart looks good though :thumbup: x


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'd say you have dotted crosshairs because you haven't recorded any watery or EWCM and your temp shot up but then down again. Looks like temps have evened out now, so perhaps with a few more day's worth of temps, FF may pinpoint with certianity :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning ladies - how are we all?

Temp rise for me this morning.....hoping I've ov'd and have caught that crafty eggy!!

I'll have a nosey at charts and catch up later on xx

Hoping these links to everyone's charts works - I'm sorry if I have missed anyone out :)

I'll try and paste this every couple of pages to make it easier to keep up with everyone.

Peace - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a10cd
bernina - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/bernina
Nicole - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/NicolesChart
ablacketer - https://www.mymonthlycycles.com/viewbbtcharts.jsp?id=6ad719&chartid=059f581550e51482
foxyloxy28 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/foxyloxy28
shaerichelle - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b6018
kaede351 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c80f9
piesey - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c98f2
fairygirl - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2997b1
Jaimie2Eyes - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c5ba8 
posh - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cb798
SmileySHazza - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cb798
impatient - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cd722 
pichi - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b90e9
babyhopes10 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538
lolley - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538
pixxie - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/261e89
smokey01 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d84c3


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya Foxy..Yep looks like you may have Ov'd! Hope you caught the egg :D

Not much going on on my chart..it's boring right now lol.


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Morning ladies - how are we all?
> 
> Temp rise for me this morning.....hoping I've ov'd and have caught that crafty eggy!!
> 
> I'll have a nosey at charts and catch up later on xx
> 
> Hoping these links to everyone's charts works - I'm sorry if I have missed anyone out :)
> 
> I'll try and paste this every couple of pages to make it easier to keep up with everyone.
> 
> Peace - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a10cd
> bernina - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/bernina
> Nicole - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/NicolesChart
> ablacketer - https://www.mymonthlycycles.com/viewbbtcharts.jsp?id=6ad719&chartid=059f581550e51482
> foxyloxy28 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/foxyloxy28
> shaerichelle - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b6018
> kaede351 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c80f9
> piesey - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c98f2
> fairygirl - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2997b1
> Jaimie2Eyes - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c5ba8
> posh - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cb798
> SmileySHazza - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cb798
> impatient - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cd722
> pichi - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b90e9
> babyhopes10 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538
> lolley - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538
> pixxie - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/261e89
> smokey01 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d84c3

foxy nice temp jump!! I bet you did Ov! good luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oooh thanks for that list! I'm going to save that as well. Good idea. :D


----------



## piesey

Morning ladies! My temp is up again this morning, but I'm not feeling that well so I'm wondering if I might be coming down with a cold. I'll have to see what happens over the next few days...
Good luck and BD to you all! xx


----------



## NicoleB

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Oooh thanks for that list! I'm going to save that as well. Good idea. :D

Peace your chart is also looking great!! good luck to you too!! :thumbup:


----------



## NicoleB

piesey said:


> Morning ladies! My temp is up again this morning, but I'm not feeling that well so I'm wondering if I might be coming down with a cold. I'll have to see what happens over the next few days...
> Good luck and BD to you all! xx

Your chart looks good honey!! Nice jump..Good luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## NicoleB

I ended up just putting all my original temps back in and bringing my cover line back up..I think 7dpo is right (if I drop the temps it puts me 8dpo) I just overrode ff cover line and put my own so it gave me a blue cover line.


----------



## lolley

im gutted mine have started to drop :cry:

its my 1st month temping so i have nothing to campare to.


----------



## NicoleB

lolley said:


> im gutted mine have started to drop :cry:
> 
> its my 1st month temping so i have nothing to campare to.

Honey your chart looks fine! that mild dip means nothing..


----------



## lolley

thanks hun, 
dont really know what im doing with it :haha:
nice to have someone have a nosey at it :flower:


----------



## GemmaG

Is it normal to have a a big temperature drop then go back up again???? Not having as many symptoms this month. Think im out this month AGAIN!!! :nope: 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c46bf


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

NicoleB said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Oooh thanks for that list! I'm going to save that as well. Good idea. :D
> 
> Peace your chart is also looking great!! good luck to you too!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! I still dunno what mine *should* look like :haha:


----------



## NicoleB

GemmaG said:


> Is it normal to have a a big temperature drop then go back up again???? Not having as many symptoms this month. Think im out this month AGAIN!!! :nope:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c46bf

honey your chart looks great! that dip means nothing really or could mean implant..our body tepms will go up and down it wont always be one set temp!


----------



## NicoleB

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Oooh thanks for that list! I'm going to save that as well. Good idea. :D
> 
> Peace your chart is also looking great!! good luck to you too!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I still dunno what mine *should* look like :haha:Click to expand...

lol I dont think there is such thing as the perfect chart..yours looks good tho! :thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

I was convinced that I O'd CD20. 

Now I just hate my body.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Peace - Doggy in your avatar is gorgeous :)

GemmaG - could be a nice implantation dip - fingers crossed for you

Lolly - like the other ladies say, that temp drop is nothing out of the ordinary. Good luck.

Shannon - bodies never do want we want them to do they! Hope you get that much wanted temp rise soon hun :)


----------



## posh

A big temp jump for me this morning! Do you think I Ov early? Gonna DTD tonight when hubby finishes work anyway just in case, and all weekend! :haha:
But still no +opk?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Looks promising posh - definitely keep up the bding to give yourself the best chance of catching that eggy :)

Anyone got any nice plans for the Valentines weekend?

Not much planned here for me - have today and monday off work, so a nice long weekend. Going to just relax and enjoy some time together.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Very nice chart smokey - got a nice ovulation temp rise and it looks like you DTD on all the right days. Good luck!


----------



## NicoleB

posh said:


> A big temp jump for me this morning! Do you think I Ov early? Gonna DTD tonight when hubby finishes work anyway just in case, and all weekend! :haha:
> But still no +opk?



Looks good! you'll know for sure in a day or two if your temp stays up..like foxy said just keep bding until you know for sure.


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy no plans this wekend really..kids are off school until tuesday and dh will be gone until late tomorrow and sunday..


----------



## smokey01

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Very nice chart smokey - got a nice ovulation temp rise and it looks like you DTD on all the right days. Good luck!

thanks lets hoping its going to a lucky month for all of us :hugs:

oh works away 4 nights a week so its a bugger dtd at the right time :winkwink:


----------



## shaerichelle

foxyloxy28 said:


> Peace - Doggy in your avatar is gorgeous :)
> 
> GemmaG - could be a nice implantation dip - fingers crossed for you
> 
> Lolly - like the other ladies say, that temp drop is nothing out of the ordinary. Good luck.
> 
> Shannon - bodies never do want we want them to do they! Hope you get that much wanted temp rise soon hun :)


Thanks foxy. If my calculations are right it will be another 20+ days:cry:

Oh well DH and I are going on a small vacation in 1.5 months so maybe we will get good news on our yr anniversary!


----------



## GemmaG

Thanks Nicole and Foxy

I do hope so!!!! I'd be soo excited but trying to be realistic that anything could be possible :winkwink:

FX'd hopefully its my month :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

foxyloxy28 said:


> Peace - Doggy in your avatar is gorgeous :)
> 
> GemmaG - could be a nice implantation dip - fingers crossed for you
> 
> Lolly - like the other ladies say, that temp drop is nothing out of the ordinary. Good luck.
> 
> Shannon - bodies never do want we want them to do they! Hope you get that much wanted temp rise soon hun :)

Thanks..He's my baby :D :D :D So soft and cuddly


----------



## foxyloxy28

Not like my two scraggy mutts hehe :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC00089.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol They're still lovely! I love animals sooo much.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Peace are you due to test on 25th? I'm due AF that day! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I want to try to wait that long..I probably won't make it tho lol.

I'm already itching to test, and I'm only halfway thru the 2ww!


----------



## foxyloxy28

haha give it a few more days if you can :) 
Any symptoms?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I dunno..I am reeeeally trying to be laid back (HA)..but my bb's are a little sore, have had headaches..a cold, but it went away..crazy dreams..some dull cramps. All could be normal tho. I'm still learning whats normal for me after bcp. Such a pain!


----------



## NicoleB

peace what day are you gonna test/ looks like we are the same days past O..I'm gonna TRY to wait a few more days..

Foxy I love that pic..


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm gonna try to wait till 12 or 13 dpo. Seems like forever away. Im so scared of the BFN tho..I may just wait till AF is due in 8 or 9 more days!


----------



## crossroads

Foxy your chart looks like serious ovulation! :thumbup:


----------



## SmileyShazza

I think I probably ov'd yesterday. Got a + opk so got bding last night and managed to dtd the night before too even though I am feeling really crappy with this blooming cold :cry:

Just waiting for FF to confirm OV and give me crosshairs over the next couple of days. Don't know if we've done enough this month but I think bearing in mind how crap I've been feeling it's lucky we've managed to bd at all!!!

So looks like I'm heading into the 2ww again. Have got lots of stuff planned over the next couple of weeks so am hoping that will take my mind off it all and help me not turn into a crazy lady this month.

What have you all got planned for the weekend?


----------



## ablacketer

af came this morning :(


----------



## NicoleB

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I'm gonna try to wait till 12 or 13 dpo. Seems like forever away. Im so scared of the BFN tho..I may just wait till AF is due in 8 or 9 more days!

I really wanna wait until at least 12dpo but to be honest I dont think I will..:dohh:


----------



## NicoleB

ablacketer said:


> af came this morning :(

:hugs: I'm sorry!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you Ablackater :(


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

So sorry ablackater - I've really appreciated following your chart as it is only a few days ahead of mine. Got any new strategies for this cycle?


----------



## moochacha

Hey ladies,

I hope you're all well!! My hormones are a roller coaster right now :cry: :haha:...

Sorry the witch got you ablacketer :hugs: your chart was looking sooo good.

My computer has been broken so I haven't had a chance to catch up with this thread much, I've been reading just not typing because typing on a iPhone sucks...

Good luck and :dust: to all the ladies catching the eggs!! And Fx'd for all the girls in the 2ww!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Had a temp drop at 7 dpo :( this isn't looking good..


----------



## pichi

hi girls. I've not posted in a while - mainly due to my chart being boring and i still have around a week or so to go till my eggie goes on it's monthly journey.

currently choked with the cold - 2 people could be to blame; my boyfriend and my Boss! 

hope everyone is well. good luck to those testing soon ^___^ 

Can't believe it's valentines day tomorrow and i'm feeling rubbish ¬___¬ i guess this means no sexy time for me then *huff*
*
PeaceLoveBaby* could be an Implantation Dip :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

pichi said:


> hi girls. I've not posted in a while - mainly due to my chart being boring and i still have around a week or so to go till my eggie goes on it's monthly journey.
> 
> currently choked with the cold - 2 people could be to blame; my boyfriend and my Boss!
> 
> hope everyone is well. good luck to those testing soon ^___^
> 
> Can't believe it's valentines day tomorrow and i'm feeling rubbish ¬___¬ i guess this means no sexy time for me then *huff*
> *
> PeaceLoveBaby* could be an Implantation Dip :)

Aww, sorry you're feeling bad..hope it gets better soon so that your V-day isn't horrible!

Ugh yeah, guess it could be an ID..but I'm just feeling crap today. Woke up in a bad mood..I feel so out already. I know I sound like a spoiled brat LOL. Grrrrrrrrr moody moody moody!


----------



## pichi

aw yeah, i felt like that the day AF got me last cycle :( this is my "taking it easy" cycle. i've just been taking my temp - sticking it on FF and then not thinking anymore of it. let's see if that continues after OV haha!

i'm sure if you keep your chin up you'll feel generally a lot better :) PMA and all that remember x


----------



## lace&pearls

Hiya, I hope it's ok for me to post a question on this thread, but I figured you ladies are probably experts on temp charting etc. :thumbup: hehe

Have any of you ever taken your temperature twuce in one morning and gotten different results??? 
I know that's probably a bit of a silly thing to do... but I got woken up at 4am by OH's alarm for work :dohh: and for some reason figured I was nice and relaxed but awake enough to take my temp (and I'd been asleep for over 4hours) so I thought I'd take my temp?... anyway it was really low, 35.97 (I've never had anything below 36.39)... and I thought ohh maybe this is a sign of Ov? I've looked at some other people's charts on ff and there seems to be a dip in temp sometimes during ov and then a rise after??? 
So I went back to sleep and woke up at 8 and thought I'd take my temp again to see if it was a fluke... and it was much higher! 36.70ish (i can't remember exactly right now but its saved on my bbt) .. although I must say I did feel warmer than earlier? The sun had started to come up and I think I'd rolled around loads haha lol! 

Anyway I don't know which temp to put in my chart or just to not believe either of them ?!? *In theory* I should be ovulating soon as I'm on CD12 - but I have no idea cause it's my first month off BCP and I have PCOS, hence the temp charting so early on lol! :shrug:

OMG sorry for the essay!!!!!!!!!!! :blush:


----------



## pichi

i find that if i temp early in the morning my temp is far lower than what it usually is around 7:30/8 when i normally temp. when do you normally wake up and take your reading? if it's usually 8 and not 4 i think i'd go with the 2nd reading *nod*


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi lace&pearls

I used to do that all the time when I first starting temping. I'd wake up early in anticipation of taking my temp and it was at a silly hour like 4am ish! I would take my temp then just in case I couldnt' get back to sleep for a few hours, and re-temp at my usual time of 7am. I always take the 7am temp (providing I have had 3 hours sleep). When I took my temp earlier it was always lower - this could be down to a number of things - i.e. colder in the room at that time of the morning etc etc. 

I would say take the 8am temp providing you had atleast 3 hours sleep and if this is roughly the time you normally take your temp. Make a note of the earlier temp for reference.

Good luck.

Feel free to put a link to your chart if you have one - I'm sure we'd all like to have a butchers! :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

pichi - good to see you back :)

peace - could be an ID! Don't lose hope yet :)

ablacketer - sorry AF got you.... best of luck for this next cycle

moochacha - good to hear from you. Hope everything is going well with little beany. 

Expecting FF to change my Ov date to CD16 when I put tomorrow's temp in. Looks like my cycles are back to 29 days - seems the soy did put my ov date back by several days on the previous 2 cycles.


----------



## Claire_Lou

Hey girls... how have I not noticed this thread before??

Please could I join you?

My problem is that originally FF pinpointed my OV on CD14 but then after putting in some later temperatures it brought it forward to CD15... Then this morning I realised that I had forgotten to put my OPK results in... I got a positive on CD15 and CD16... 

Now FF has put my OV back to CD14... Can you tell me what you think bearing in mind that my first +OPK wasnt until CD15.

Thanks soooo much I dont know what I would do without this forum!!


----------



## NicoleB

your body temp is at its lowest at night! Really say your a.m after o temp is 98.3ish..then durning the day its 98.5ish if you take it again at night after sitting for a while (unless you work nights most people are relaxed) it would be say 98.ish..I guess it lowers in the evening to prepare for sleep.
And you would add .1 degrees for ever 30 minutes you wake BEFROE you set time and take away .1 for ever 30 minutes you wake AFTER you set time!


----------



## lolley

well mines gone up again today :thumbup:


----------



## smokey01

mines gone up too massively....is this good?!x


----------



## SmileyShazza

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Had a temp drop at 7 dpo :( this isn't looking good..

I agree that it could be implantation - will be interesting to see if it goes back up tomorrow :)

Pichi - I know what you mean about chart being boring. I haven't been posting as much because in the first half of the month there is so little going on with my chart it would bore you all to death! So I've just mostly been reading whats been going on with everyone else. 

I've had that cold too - it stinks doesn't it :cry:

I have a feeling FF will change my ov day to yesterday. I put in a couple of made up temps for the next twp days and thats what it did - gave me crosshairs and ov on CD16 not sure if that will be better for me and if we should dtd today just in case it puts it back another day. I think I probably ov'd early yesterday morning as I got a + opk in the morning (which was slightly darker than the one the day before) but then I did another opk yesterday in the early evening and the line had almost gone.

How are you doing Moochacha? Hows that precious little bean? Have you got any symptoms yet?


----------



## NicoleB

lolley said:


> well mines gone up again today :thumbup:

your chart looks great!! :thumbup:


----------



## lace&pearls

Hiya, Thanks for the advice :) makes sense really, thought it was too good to be true! lol 
Funnily enough normally I take my temp at 6 when I have work, but overslept today, but I think I'll go with the 8 o clock reading lol. I'll prob do an opk later anyway just to be sure! lol 
I've only been charting for a few days and for most of that AF was here :growlmad: so it just goes up and down atm?! is that normal? lol


----------



## NicoleB

smokey01 said:


> mines gone up too massively....is this good?!x

Nice jump looks great!! :thumbup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Claire_Lou - I agree with FF. Although, I guess there is a possibility that you ov'd on CD18 day after last +ve OPK and temp rise. However, I notice on your previous chart that you record 2 days of +ve OPK's after Ov day, so I think that FF is probably right and that you ov'd on CD14. 

Smokey - nice looking chart :) Perhaps if your temps stay high over the next couple of days, you will get your full crosshairs - possbily showing ov on CD16. I think your high temp on CD11 is throwing FF off slightly, that and no fertile CM being recorded. Will be interesting to see what you temps do over the next few days.

lace - yes, your temps will fluctuate throughout your cycle - particularly before ov.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Shazza - nice temp spike :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> Shazza - nice temp spike :)

It's properly shot up today :)

Lets hope it keeps going up - a nice dip in about a week would be great too :winkwink:


----------



## GemmaG

Is it normal for temps flucuate during luteal phase??? I thought my temps were looking good this month although I got a temp drop today at 12dpo still above my coverline but negative hpt. Do temps get higher if conception occurred???

Surely something would show up on hpt if i was pregnant :shrug:

This is soo hard its exhausting 


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c46bf


----------



## foxyloxy28

haha that's exactly what I'm hoping for!! A nice dip between 5DPO-9DPO will be very nice, thank you very much! haha

Due for a nice massage in 45 mins.... can't wait. Although, have to work from 4pm-10pm tonight in my p/t job as they are absolutely desperate for staff :( Kinda defeats the object of a nice realxing long weekend off work, but hey.... money!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Gemma - yes, temps will fluctuate during the luteal phase. They can have a significant drop which would be an ID or could be nothing at all! Looking at your chart, I think you may have ovulated on CD18...those missing temps are right around the time of ov, so are making it really difficult to pinpoint exactly. CM ties in with ov being on CD18 too.

If you indeed ovulated a day later than FF says, you'd have a very nice dip at 9DPO!! I'd keep in mind that you could be a day or so behind - hence a BFN.


----------



## smokey01

i hope i didnt ov on cd16 oh went back to work on cd14 and not home till tomorrow argh lol


----------



## pichi

SmileyShazza said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Had a temp drop at 7 dpo :( this isn't looking good..
> 
> I agree that it could be implantation - will be interesting to see if it goes back up tomorrow :)
> 
> Pichi - I know what you mean about chart being boring. I haven't been posting as much because in the first half of the month there is so little going on with my chart it would bore you all to death! So I've just mostly been reading whats been going on with everyone else.
> 
> I've had that cold too - it stinks doesn't it :cry:
> 
> I have a feeling FF will change my ov day to yesterday. I put in a couple of made up temps for the next twp days and thats what it did - gave me crosshairs and ov on CD16 not sure if that will be better for me and if we should dtd today just in case it puts it back another day. I think I probably ov'd early yesterday morning as I got a + opk in the morning (which was slightly darker than the one the day before) but then I did another opk yesterday in the early evening and the line had almost gone.
> 
> How are you doing Moochacha? Hows that precious little bean? Have you got any symptoms yet?Click to expand...


it does indeed, there is nothing worse than not being able to breathe through your nose! haha it's not exactly the most attractive of sights either! haha


----------



## NicoleB

foxy good luck!! I see you are now in the tww.. :thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm so peod at the moment. Thought I ovulated cd 20...my temps are making me made. Today it's 97.6. I'm afraid it's a 60 day cycle :cry:


----------



## ablacketer

Thanks for the love ladies, I needed it :)

Jamie, Im headed to the OBGYN this month. Weve confirmed through bloods that Im ovulating, so we are probably going to do a scope to check for scarring. Doc thinks my copper IUD may have left some.


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> I'm so peod at the moment. Thought I ovulated cd 20...my temps are making me made. Today it's 97.6. I'm afraid it's a 60 day cycle :cry:

 Please dont give up hope for this month..since my last baby was born I've had two 34 days cycle. one 36 day cycle and one 37 days cycle..then this month didnt even O until cd 31..This has been one of the most crazy cycles I've ever had..but I didnt give up hope Id O (heck thought I did on cd 25 until my day time temps kept staying down).. :wacko:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

ablacketer - I hope that the OBGYN appointment gives you something else to think about and work with during this cycle. I've got my fingers crossed for you!

I'm taking care of my boss' dog for two weeks starting yesterday- it threw me off this morning because I had to take him outside a couple of times very early. I completely forgot to take my temp! I'm pretty bummed because I am fixin' to test tomorrow and I wouldn't bother if my temps started going down. I guess I'll just have to wait to see what tomorrow morning's temp brings.

Lolley - happy to see your temp is back up!


----------



## Skidoosh

Hi ladies! Can you guys take a peek at my chart and tell me what you think? Is that an implantation dip, or is it too early to tell? Thanks and good luck to you all!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks for the kind words earlier, ladies! I haven't been on all day, so haven't responded. 

I really really really really really really rrreeeaaalllyyy hope my temp dip is an ID or even just a fluke lol.


----------



## NicoleB

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Thanks for the kind words earlier, ladies! I haven't been on all day, so haven't responded.
> 
> I really really really really really really rrreeeaaalllyyy hope my temp dip is an ID or even just a fluke lol.

I wouldnt worry about that dip! I have 3 bfp charts and have ups and downs in all 3 of them!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks so much, Nicole!

I know it's not even a major dip..didn't touch coverline, even...So I need to stop stressin lol.

It's so hard not to!


----------



## NicoleB

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Thanks so much, Nicole!
> 
> I know it's not even a major dip..didn't touch coverline, even...So I need to stop stressin lol.
> 
> It's so hard not to!

I agree its hard not to..I had a 2 day drop (one nigh I had to go get dh at 2:00am cuz he got a flat so didnt get home in bed again until almost 3 and the next day I was freezing) but those 2 drops bug me because my cover line is so high this cycle (my cover line is usually 97.5)


----------



## moochacha

Well, 

I haven't really been able to post this in 1st tri because I'm not really part of any thread there but my positive has faded to a negative... So on Monday they will take bloods again to see if my hCG levels are actually raising because when they confirmed pregnancy my hCG levels were low but they weren't worried about it because I was only 3+5 at the time.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oh moochacha I'm so sorry to hear that hun. Best wishes for Monday.....will be thinking of you. I hope things work out ok for you :hugs:

Skidoosh - could well be an early implant dip :) Good luck


----------



## Skidoosh

Thank you Foxy! My bbs are really sore today so I'm very hopeful! Good luck Moochacha!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Moochacha :hugs: I hope that all goes well on Monday and the result is good news. Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## reneebabii

Hey I'm new 2 dis site...

I am currently married to an awesome hubby and he wants kids now. I feel like there is no better time than now. I jus graduated from college and ready to start a family. We have been trying to concieve 4 3 months now, just when I thought we did it af shows up. One more day with her and we are going to try again..this time wit an cleareblue ouvaltion test. A months supply so fingers crossed. There are jsut so many rules..

Up for any suggestions.....


----------



## Marrissa_E

moochacha said:


> Well,
> 
> I haven't really been able to post this in 1st tri because I'm not really part of any thread there but my positive has faded to a negative... So on Monday they will take bloods again to see if my hCG levels are actually raising because when they confirmed pregnancy my hCG levels were low but they weren't worried about it because I was only 3+5 at the time.

Hi Hun, hope everything goes well for u on Monday..:hugs: Keep us posted.


----------



## Shey

I will be doing that next month, since this month is half way over.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Moochacha, So sorry hun :hugs: 

Morning ladies..how is everyone? I hope you all have a nice Valentine's Day.

I've had 2 low temps in a row..not sure what to make of that. My sleep is so broken lately..sometimes I go to sleep at 3 am and get up at 7..or 1 am and up at 7, then back to bed after DD goes to school. Ughhh. This is stressful! lol.

Anyway, more :hugs: to Moo..hope your bloods show that everything is ok!


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> Well,
> 
> I haven't really been able to post this in 1st tri because I'm not really part of any thread there but my positive has faded to a negative... So on Monday they will take bloods again to see if my hCG levels are actually raising because when they confirmed pregnancy my hCG levels were low but they weren't worried about it because I was only 3+5 at the time.

:hugs: Good luck on monday honey!!


----------



## NicoleB

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Moochacha, So sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> Morning ladies..how is everyone? I hope you all have a nice Valentine's Day.
> 
> I've had 2 low temps in a row..not sure what to make of that. My sleep is so broken lately..sometimes I go to sleep at 3 am and get up at 7..or 1 am and up at 7, then back to bed after DD goes to school. Ughhh. This is stressful! lol.
> 
> Anyway, more :hugs: to Moo..hope your bloods show that everything is ok!

Your chart still looks good honey!


----------



## fairygirl

Moochacha, thinking of you hun :hugs:

My temps seem more settled this cycle, hopefully I haven't spoken too soon. I've been taking them earlier and at exactly the same time. I think I'm in my fertile week :happydance:

Gotta run, I'll take a look at charts when I can xx


----------



## posh

Just wanted to post, I got my first +OPK yesterday :thumbup:, so we dtd! What do I need to be looking out for on my chart now? Temps to stay high?


----------



## Pixxie

argh! my alarm failed me this morning, now got a random temp :( 

must remember to jump OH tonight... ov cant be far away! x


----------



## NicoleB

posh said:


> Just wanted to post, I got my first +OPK yesterday :thumbup:, so we dtd! What do I need to be looking out for on my chart now? Temps to stay high?

Now you need to look for thermal shift! FF will give you cross hairs (cover line) after 3 days of high temps (after O your temp goes up and stays that way until af..or pg happens then it will stays up for the 1st trimester)


----------



## foxyloxy28

posh - did you test with an OPK CD11 & 12? 

I'd be tempted to say that it looks like you ovulated on CD11 as there is quite a clear temp shift! 

Will be interesting to see what you temps do over the next few days.

As Nicole says, FF should give you your crosshairs very soon :)


----------



## NicoleB

Well I'm 9 dpo..you girls think my charts looking good?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Temps are nice and high above the coverline Nicole :)


----------



## NicoleB

LOL I know its still early but the wait is killing me..this has been the longest cycle I've had in years..


----------



## foxyloxy28

haha the tww doesn't normally bother me.....I have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever although I am only a couple of DPO. Maybe a cycle with no symptoms will be the ONE for me! haha Normally I am trying to find some sort of symptom to give me hope.


----------



## fifi-folle

Moochacha - I am so sorry, I really hope your bloods come back ok tomorrow. 

I will be joining you ladies again, miscarried for 3rd time in 3 months. Going to take a break from ttc for a month or so though first. Can't take the pain of yet another loss.


----------



## NicoleB

I've had symptoms with some of my pgs and none with others..
Hopefully this symptom free after o will be your lucky cycle. (lol you know what I mean)


----------



## NicoleB

fifi-folle said:


> Moochacha - I am so sorry, I really hope your bloods come back ok tomorrow.
> 
> I will be joining you ladies again, miscarried for 3rd time in 3 months. Going to take a break from ttc for a month or so though first. Can't take the pain of yet another loss.

OH Honey I'm so very sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Moochacha, Good Luck Monday. Thinking of you. :hugs:

I am thinking of giving up temping!


----------



## shaerichelle

fifi-folle said:


> Moochacha - I am so sorry, I really hope your bloods come back ok tomorrow.
> 
> I will be joining you ladies again, miscarried for 3rd time in 3 months. Going to take a break from ttc for a month or so though first. Can't take the pain of yet another loss.

Oh no.. fifii:hugs: big huge hugs... Do you think its cause you dont have enough progesterone? I am thinking thats what happened to me.

:hugs: 

You can pm me if you want hon.:flower:


----------



## foxyloxy28

So sorry to hear that fifi - I noticed your chart earlier and my heart sank as I know you have been through a rough few months. 

I hope you manage to take some time for yourself in your TTC break and that you come back refreshed and ready to try again :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

shaerichelle said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Moochacha - I am so sorry, I really hope your bloods come back ok tomorrow.
> 
> I will be joining you ladies again, miscarried for 3rd time in 3 months. Going to take a break from ttc for a month or so though first. Can't take the pain of yet another loss.
> 
> Oh no.. fifii:hugs: big huge hugs... Do you think its cause you dont have enough progesterone? I am thinking thats what happened to me.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> You can pm me if you want hon.:flower:Click to expand...

Funnily enough it was this cycle that I had progesterone checked and it was fine. Guess it's probably my endo that's causing it. Going to phone consultant tomorrow and see if we can bring forward our appt.


----------



## shaerichelle

fifi-folle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Moochacha - I am so sorry, I really hope your bloods come back ok tomorrow.
> 
> I will be joining you ladies again, miscarried for 3rd time in 3 months. Going to take a break from ttc for a month or so though first. Can't take the pain of yet another loss.
> 
> Oh no.. fifii:hugs: big huge hugs... Do you think its cause you dont have enough progesterone? I am thinking thats what happened to me.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> You can pm me if you want hon.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Funnily enough it was this cycle that I had progesterone checked and it was fine. Guess it's probably my endo that's causing it. Going to phone consultant tomorrow and see if we can bring forward our appt.Click to expand...

thats interesting. I hope they can give you answers.

I have decided to go to a fertility place myself. Its no fun when your body acts out!

:hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

Your cycles have been a bit of a nightmare so I don't blame you checking it out with an expert. Hope it's something simple for you. 
Our appt isn't meant to be around the 8th April but I would really like to see them sooner. 12 week waiting time is horrible, but shows how many people need help in conceiving. That's one benefit of the American system, you are in much more control. We have private medical insurance but it only covers investigations so we would need to go back into the NHS system anyway so we might as well be with them from the start.


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont like our healthcare system here. I dont even have health inusrance... It doesnt cover natural doctors or methods! I know the NHS is much worse.. I couldnt deal with it.

I am going to a natural place for fertility. Starting with accupuncture. .. ttp://www.rhythmsforwomen.com/fertility_approach.htm

I hope it helps...

A 12 week wait is ridiculous!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Fifi - am really sorry to hear your news :hugs: I hope that you have a restful month off and come back feeling ready to try again at some point.

Nicole - your chart is a bit up and down but the temps are still way above the coverline so hopefully they will stay elevated :thumbup:

Foxy - the last time I got my bfp I didn't have any instantly recognisable symptoms so there is always still a chance :)


----------



## Skidoosh

I'm sorry Fifi. :hug:

I hate not knowing. I don't know if my temps are ok, or if they are too low. I look at other charts and they all have these spiking up temps and it makes me think that I'm weird. I feel like this is my month though, but my temps are making it hard for me to stay positive.


----------



## SmileyShazza

I don't there is a too hih or too low Skidoosh as everyone is different. You have a nice dip there which could possibly be implantation (although could be a little early) your temps are above coverline and they started rising after ov so your chart looks fine to me :)


----------



## fairygirl

Oh Fifi, so sorry :hugs:
Seems like ttc is one challenge after another!
Shazza, nice temp shift.
Skidoosh, your temps should stay above coverline, although even a drop below isn't too bad as long as it rises again.
Nicole, FX your temps stay up.
Shannon, do you notice any natural signs of fertility, cp or cm?
Foxy, yay for solid red lines.
Posh, your chart does seem to have shifted already. Those crosshairs can't be far away.
Pixxie, cheering you on for O!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fifi, I'm so very sorry :( Big :hugs: and lots of love. Take care of yourself. xo


----------



## NicoleB

SmileyShazza said:


> Fifi - am really sorry to hear your news :hugs: I hope that you have a restful month off and come back feeling ready to try again at some point.
> 
> Nicole - your chart is a bit up and down but the temps are still way above the coverline so hopefully they will stay elevated :thumbup:
> 
> Foxy - the last time I got my bfp I didn't have any instantly recognisable symptoms so there is always still a chance :)

my temps always are after O! Thank you I sure hope im pg..


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I hope that you are too, Nicole. Fx'd!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Do you feel pregnant Nicole? Could you 'just tell' with previous pregnancys?


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy..I had no idea I was with my 1st went to the er because I found a lump in my armpit..told them my last period and they did a test (no symptoms at all other than missed af but at that time its was very normal for me to miss a month or two)..turned out the lump was a swollen gland and I was pg. we had been trying but I had just done a test a few days before and got bfn..my 2nd I wasnt having normal cycles (even more messed up the ever before)so my OB put me on clomid I used that had 3 normal periods then nothing for almost 3 months went to doc and instead of doing a test she sent me right to the hospital for a ultrasound to see how things looked in there (she knew my history of unnormal afs) well what we found was a almost 12 weeks baby (all I had was killer sore boobs but I didnt with my 1st so never thought it could be because I was pg) my 3rd was a much wanted oops (her and her brother are only 12 months 2 weeks apart) well again I went to the doc this time she did a test and bfp (no symptoms at all other than missed af) my 4th we decied to try for another baby and at this time I was having very normal afs so once I missed af I did a test a bfp (again no symptoms at that point..had mild morning sickness not long after my bfp) my 5th again decied to try for baby(having pretty normal afs 30 to 33 days) tried for 3 months and nothing (so I started charting) and got bfp 1st month charting (with her I the smell coffee made me wanna puck) so kinda thought ok maybe pg did a test and bfn at 12dpo so thought ok maybe coming down with something..but I still think I had a feeling well I know I did becasue 2 days later took another test and bfp..my 6th got pg 1st month trying again charting and I again thought I think I am because I kinda felt icky so took a test at 9dpo and bfp..the bean I lost again got pg 1st month trying also charted got bfp at 11dpo (no symptoms) or 7th again charting (ob told me to wait to have a normal cycle but I didnt) at 9dpo bfp again no symptoms..


----------



## shaerichelle

Fairy, I keep having those lovely twinges in my ovaries. Ugh its annoying.


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB, Wow I have issues with my lymph glands.. I think at the moment.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow Nicole, so sounds like you're a no symptoms kinda gal lol. Congrats on all your pregnancies though..thats amazing!

My temp went up from yesterday, thank goodness. Now please stay up! :haha:


----------



## pichi

My tenps are up n down like a yoyo this cycle! Think it might be because I'm sleeping with the window open for fresh air because I have a cold (another factor)
Ah, not long now though. Feel like I'm waiting for xmas or somthing haha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I know that feeling..I get it for Ov and for Testing time. AHHHH! I'm trying so hard to wait till AF is due....but I have an inkling that I won't make it..


----------



## pichi

Hold on in there! You don't have long to wait - at least if you wait till after AF is due that + will be all that more visible and less questionible if indeed you were pregnant


----------



## posh

I got my cross hairs!! But my temp this morning has gone well below the cover line. Is this normal? I did take my temp about half hour earlier this morning, would this make any difference?
Should I keep OPK testing? :wacko:


----------



## fairygirl

Peacelovebaby, Hold on in there!
Posh, do another opk. I think you're more likely to O after a positive? FF isn't sure, probably because of the opks and maybe even the dip. Hoping you get a clearer, more sustained shift.
Pichi, CD17 already. We're getting there.

My temps are still being well behaved, despite a broken nights sleep last night. Woke up at 3.15am desperate for the loo, yet knew I couldn't go as it would mess up my temps and I'd have to store the wee for my cbfm later. Woke up again an hour later but managed to hold out til 5.30am my normal time. Such an achievement :rofl: Cbfm still showing high but my lines are almost the same colour, which I think is good,will be even beeter when the lh line is darker!


----------



## pichi

*fairygirl* it has actually went in quite quick thinking about it now! i'm not due for OV till CD25/26 according to my last 2 charts anyways... we shall see... i have some OPK's in my bathroom - think i'll start testing round mmm saturday?


----------



## fairygirl

Pichi, Saturday sounds good. I _seem _to be a couple of days ahead this cycle. Only time will tell.


----------



## GemmaG

Started spotting today the :witch: is on her way but il be ready and waiting next month :thumbup:


----------



## SmileyShazza

pichi said:


> My tenps are up n down like a yoyo this cycle! Think it might be because I'm sleeping with the window open for fresh air because I have a cold (another factor)

Mine have been a bit like that too - I think it's probably for the same reason as we've had to have the window open a little to get some fresh air in otherwise I can't breathe properly and wake up feeling even more stuffy.

Got my crosshairs today :thumbup: FF has ov on Friday so am hoping the fact we dtd for the two days before will be enough.

Now just to stop myself symptom spotting all the way through the 2ww!


----------



## piesey

GemmaG said:


> Started spotting today the :witch: is on her way but il be ready and waiting next month :thumbup:

Sorry to hear that hun. Hope you are ok. 

I'm not really sure what's going on with my chart - I dipped at the weekend but then went back up and my temp is still up a bit but no other symptoms. At least I only have to wait another 5 days and then I'll know. xx


----------



## GemmaG

Im fine thanks hun :flower: Onwards and upwards il try my best and get it this cycle PMA :thumbup:


----------



## fairygirl

Woo for PMA GemmaG


----------



## NicoleB

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Wow Nicole, so sounds like you're a no symptoms kinda gal lol. Congrats on all your pregnancies though..thats amazing!
> 
> My temp went up from yesterday, thank goodness. Now please stay up! :haha:

HAHA I had a more pgs with no symptoms than with..It wasnt until I posted it out yesterday that I realized it tho.I mean you always think back but a lot of times you dont think back to the days after O before your bfp..
your chart is still looking really good!! :)


----------



## smokey01

hiya all hope you're all ok and got lots of pma! just wondering if some one could take a quick peek at my chart its a bit like the himalayas at the moment up down up lol xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yey for the ladies who got their crosshairs :) 

A few of us in the tww now!

Nicole - that gives me hope that I won't necessarily have to have major symptoms! Thank you :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Looking good smokey01 :) Temps still nicely above the coverline.


----------



## fairygirl

Smokey, the rise today makes it look pretty.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Peace - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a10cd
bernina - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/bernina
Nicole - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/NicolesChart
ablacketer - https://www.mymonthlycycles.com/viewbbtcharts.jsp?id=6ad719&chartid=059f581550e51482
foxyloxy28 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/foxyloxy28
shaerichelle - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b6018
kaede351 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c80f9
piesey - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c98f2
fairygirl - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2997b1
Jaimie2Eyes - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c5ba8 
posh - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cb798
SmileySHazza - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cb798
impatient - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cd722 
pichi - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b90e9
babyhopes10 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538
lolley - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538
pixxie - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/261e89
smokey01 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d84c3

Easier for me to stalk!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woohoo Foxy! Thanks for being the chart link meister! I've got my fx'd for you and everyone else in the two week wait.

Gemma - I had a BFN yesterday and my temp went down this morning. I expect to be hosting AF any time now : ( I really appreciate your PMA though, helps me psych up for the next cycle. Anyone else just start a new cycle?

Fifi - I'm incredibly sad for you. I just can't imagine three months in a row like that. A friend of mine is like that too- no problem conceiving, she just loses many pregnancies due to a genetic disorder (her husband has it, so her body rejects the pregnancies if there is an abnormal feutus). She is pregnant now, after many many miscarriages, with a healthy bean.

Moochacha - that has to be gut wrenching as well. I'm not sure how to say this with as much compassion as I'm feeling, but it gives me a renewed perspective to see the struggle after conception. It seems hard enough just ttc, but after being on these threads for a month and seeing so many issues after conception, I realize that my frustrations are pretty minimal. I'm hoping your blood work goes well and that you get a positive outcome.

Thanks for helping me with my first cycle of charting ladies!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thinking of you moochacha :hugs:

Jaimie - hoping AF stays away for you


----------



## NicoleB

I got my bfp today but if its ok id like to come check on you girls daily?


----------



## foxyloxy28

OMG congrats Nicole :) Wooooooo hooooooo


----------



## foxyloxy28

I hope some of your fertility rubs off on us hehe 

You are always welcome to come and check in with us. Happy and healthy 9 months to you and baby bean :)


----------



## piesey

NicoleB said:


> I got my bfp today but if its ok id like to come check on you girls daily?

Woo hoo! Congratulations Nicole! That's lovely news. Please do keep popping in to say hello! xx


----------



## NicoleB

AWW Thank you! And I hope it does also I would LOVE to see your bfp this month..


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats Nicole!! All that :sex: did the job xxx


----------



## bernina

*Moochacha*, I'm thinking of you honey and sending good sticky vibes your way. 

*Fifi*, I'm so sorry for your loss. I think taking a break is a good idea both emotionally and physically. I truly believe that we have to mourn our losses and while jumping back on the saddle seems like it could take your mind of it, it really doesn't (as I'm sure you well know). Or bodies won't cooperate if our minds have not fully processed the lost. Hugs to you and your family during this very difficult time.

For all the girls considering going to a fertility specialist, I just wanted to say that for me, it was a very positive experience. After one visit we learned of my uterine septum and how miscarriage rates with a septum can be up to 80%. Much too early to tell if the surgery was successful, and also we will never know definitively if the septum is what caused the miscarriages (my hormones are funky at times) but I feel that we at least removed one obstacle from our ttc journey. I am also very happy with the acupuncture treatment I have been receiving for the past month and a half. Again, too early to tell, but I just feel like I'm being proactive instead of reactive. 

Hope everyone had a very nice Valentine's weekend.

*Congratulations Nicole*, that is awesome news. Sticky glue aimed right at ya! Man your BD schedule made me tired (and sore) just looking at it, but it sure paid off :)

*Foxy*, you ovulated much earlier than your past 2 cycles, did you do anything differently? Can't wait to watch your chart through the 2ww!!! Baby dust and sticky glue to you!!

Nothing much new with me. On cd 6, AF seems to be over with. Had acupuncture this morning, felt wonderful as always. She's going to give me some new herbs now that I'm pre ovulation. I bought Soft Cups to use this cycle too. My fertility monitor should start asking me for test sticks within a few days so off we go on the wild ride!!

Welcome to the new lovely ladies!

Continued health and happiness for our pregnant ladies.

Hugs, baby dust and sticky glue to all!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Congrats Nicole! I am DEFINITELY hoping that your fertility rubs off on the rest of us! I just got my period for sure : ( Onwards and upwards!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Nicole :happydance:

I really hope some of these BFPs rub off on the rest of us soon.

Jamie - sorry to hear the :witch: got you :(

To all those in the 2ww - sending you lots of baby dust your way although I've kept a little sprinkle for myself too :winkwink:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey bernina - yes, this month decided to ditch the soy. I have always had 29 day cycles, for as long as I have been monitoring them anyway. The 2 soy cycles were a good few days longer! I should have stuck with au naturel!

Good luck to you this cycle.....I'm thinking of purchasing some soft cups if this cycle isn't successful :)

Jaimie - sorry AF got you.....best wishes for this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks for the sympathies ladies - I had a little cry once my flow was undeniable but overall I'm still not as devastated as I know I would be if I didn't have this thread to share my support and sorrows with!


----------



## foxyloxy28

This thread is definitely what keeps me going everyone month too Jaimie :)


----------



## mandy121

i will try temp charting if my af comes . but i dont have clue bout it ... time to learn lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sign up to fertilityfriend.com mandy - there is all the info you need to know on there.

Fx'd for you that AF doesn't turn up :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Fifi, I'm so so sorry to hear your news. My thoughts are with both you and your oh.

Moochacha.. any news from today? Sorry I've not been on this thread much recently and only just seen your post. I have everything crossed for you. x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nicole!!! Congrats!!! YAY!! :D:D:D So happy for you. With all that BD'ing, it's not surprising haha.

Happy and very healthy 9 months, dearest. :hugs:


----------



## pichi

congrats Nicole!

Fifi - so sorry to hear your news :hugs: :dust:


----------



## ablacketer

Im glad youre feeling better bernina :)


----------



## NicoleB

Mandy charting really isnt hard! If you can get use to taking your bbt every morning at the same time! FF is easy to use and free..if you need help with FF (if thats what you use..should af come) let me know and I'll help you out..as I'm sure all the girls will...


----------



## pichi

oh oh oh!!

i just thought id go pee on an OPK just cos well - i have 40 odd! and i think i've just gotten a +opk!


----------



## pichi

oops double post


----------



## NicoleB

post a pic in the ovulation section..I wanna see :)


----------



## pichi

this is the OPK i took literally a few minutes ago.

( i couldn't be bothered making a seperate thread. i can later on take this out of this thread if people want. )
 



Attached Files:







OPK mon night.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Nice stick pichi - your chart definitely supports that positive test. Time to DTD!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Quick question - does anyone track their CP? I checked this morning before AF arrived and it still seemed high and soft. I have no clue about the closed or open bit, but it was definitely high and soft. Isn't it supposed to be lower and hard now? Maybe it will be that way when AF is gone and I check again...


----------



## pichi

i did check for a while but because it moves around all the time i decided not to bother checking it - temp and cm is enough for me hehe


----------



## SmileyShazza

That is a lovely strong + opk Pichi - get off here and get BD'ing! :sex:

I don't check my CP - I think temping, charting and using OPKs is as involved as I really want to get. I really don't want to start getting too obsessive about it all.


----------



## Pixxie

My chart is a mess :( I put pretend temps in for the next 3 days and it says I oved on CD 14... which I know is wrong as only got EWCM yesterday.

What does everyone think? It does look like I oved yesterday in my opinion, but I have a dip today... xx


----------



## pichi

pixxie your chart looks similar to mine


----------



## bernina

Pixxie, unless today's low temp was a fluke it looks like you haven't OV'd yet. The EWCM is a great sign but the temps just don't support it. We need to see what the next few days look like temp wise for you. But my rule is as soon as you see any sign of EWCM start doing the deed at least every other day (preferably every day). You definitely don't want to waste those fertile periods. 

My temp usually dips just a bit the day of ovulation, there's a chance your dip could mean you're ovulating today but it will take a few days to confirm that. 

That's why you really need to pay the most attention to cervical mucus since the temps don't show ovulation until after it happens.

Also, any chance that you are confusing :spermy: and EWCM? I know to me they look almost identical and I can only tell the difference by how quickly the :spermy: dries on your fingers, the EWCM doesn't really dry up the same. Sorry if tmi!!


----------



## Tierney

Hi Everyone

Sorry not been on for a while, I'm not too sure whats happening with my chart, I thought I'd ov'd on cd 13 but this was wishful thinking and today Ive had the lowest temp ive ever had not sure if there was something wrong with the themometer what do you girls think?

Congrats Nicole on your BFP xx

Lets hope we all get ours this month too x


----------



## Pixxie

bernina said:


> Pixxie, unless today's low temp was a fluke it looks like you haven't OV'd yet. The EWCM is a great sign but the temps just don't support it. We need to see what the next few days look like temp wise for you. But my rule is as soon as you see any sign of EWCM start doing the deed at least every other day (preferably every day). You definitely don't want to waste those fertile periods.
> 
> My temp usually dips just a bit the day of ovulation, there's a chance your dip could mean you're ovulating today but it will take a few days to confirm that.
> 
> That's why you really need to pay the most attention to cervical mucus since the temps don't show ovulation until after it happens.
> 
> Also, any chance that you are confusing :spermy: and EWCM? I know to me they look almost identical and I can only tell the difference by how quickly the :spermy: dries on your fingers, the EWCM doesn't really dry up the same. Sorry if tmi!!

As soon as I saw that EWCM I jumped my OH dont worry lol 

Its likely I havnt oved yet, although had a few twinges today (possibly imagined :dohh: ) 

I know the EWCM yesterday was the real deal as we hadnt DTD for 4 days previously... and it didnt dry, thanks for telling me about the drying btw, I was wondering how you tell the difference! 

Hopefully I have a few more days in it :thumbup:

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Quick question - does anyone track their CP? I checked this morning before AF arrived and it still seemed high and soft. I have no clue about the closed or open bit, but it was definitely high and soft. Isn't it supposed to be lower and hard now? Maybe it will be that way when AF is gone and I check again...

I never use CP as mine changes SO much, at diff times of day as well as diff times of the month. Very hard for me to notice any kind of pattern.


----------



## impatient

yay!! Congratulations Nicole! I'm back from my weekend away and back to the reality of TTC again. I thought I was going to OV soon because I had some watery CM on Sat.and FF said it was fertile. No such luck because my temps show NOTHING!! I'm so jealous of other peoples charts...wish mine looked good!!


----------



## pichi

SmileyShazza i cant because my mr is away tonight. ill get him tomorrow. hope that'll be ok... 

checked my CP just because we were talking about it and its open... ooo


----------



## smokey01

congrats nicole fingers xd we get some more good news soon girls xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks for the hint about ewcm and swimmers, I did wonder. I thought I'd figured out that sperm pings back into a ball when stretched but ewcm doesn't, not sure if this is fact... 

I'm sorry Tierney, your chart doesn't show O yet, I wonder if you will get a peak on the cbfm. What do the lines on the stick look like (I know you aren't supposed to read them but I find it fun if the info I've found is correct about which line is which).

With CP I have been checking it every morning after temp and cbfm. It is best you do it at the same time after going to the loo. I found it difficult to begin with, establishing what is high and medium and also the texture, but once it is high and soft you know it. I find the whole area softer once I start seeing fertile cm.

Right now I've babbled away about this page of posts , I better go read the rest.


----------



## fairygirl

Pichi, a plus opk and an open cervix, :sex: time for you. :happydance:


----------



## fairygirl

Jamie, sorry AF is paying you a visit. I find my cp is high and soft on the day before AF too.


----------



## pichi

fairygirl said:


> Pichi, a plus opk and an open cervix, :sex: time for you. :happydance:

if only my manny was here tonight but he's not! we had :sex: yesterday because obviously it was valentines day so... hopefully i've covered my bases... we'll make up for it tomorrow too if it's not too late!

valentines day was lovely - i got a nice letter from my OH telling me he can't wait to hear me tell him we're going to be parents. it was so sweet :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

pichi - woo hoo hopefully early ov for you. Make the most of your OH when you can! :)

Tierney - I'm tempted to say that there is a possibility that you ov'd on CD13 and today's temp drop could be an ID!! See what your temps do over the coming days. Perhaps FF is unsure because you only have 2 days of fertile CM recorded. A few more temps should give a clearer picture. Good luck.


----------



## fairygirl

Pichi, grab him when you can. I'm excited for you!


----------



## pichi

worst thing i am working all day tomorrow! he's been told my cervix is open and he said "open for business eh?" lol

i hope i get 2 days worth of +OPK's before my temp rise like last cycle - then it gives me a little bit of time...

fairygirl you next hun!


----------



## Pixxie

Any good tips on how to convince OH hes not actually to tired to DTD? My EWCM and HSO cervix need immediate attention!!! :haha: xxx


----------



## Marrissa_E

NicoleB said:


> I got my bfp today but if its ok id like to come check on you girls daily?

congrats nicole!! And pls do check on us. I'm already in my 5th week pregnancy but I can't stop stalking this thread! I started my TTC journey here and love the supportive and friendly peeps here too!


----------



## NicoleB

I was thinking the same way..if it wasnt for this part of babyandbump I might have gone nuts this last month..


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks for the sympathy and cp reassurance fairy girl!


----------



## fairygirl

I got a PEAK this morning! So excited can't sleep. Luckily DF was woken by my alarm too so we celebrated :winkwink: I saw the lines on the stick and thought if this isn't a peak I don't know what is. FF advised Ov is imminent but to consider myself fertile for a few more days just in case. More :sex: then a temp shift for me. Pichi and Pixxie looks like we're all in the same boat. Pixxie, you'll have to jump on him or flick the fuse box? Edit: DF just said make sure he saves his game before you cut the power or he'll be mad.


----------



## Tierney

Fairygirl, Foxy thanks for looking at my chart girls

congrats on the peak fairy ooh it must be so exciting i can't wait to see a peak on my cbfm!

Foxy your charts looking good! 

FF has put the lines back on again today so will keep temping and see what happens over the next couple of days...........


----------



## Dizzyd

Hi All! New to charting and softcups this month..I'm sure I'll have lots of questions..Took my first temp this morning..I hope I don't forget tomorrow!! Can't wait to learn more about my cycle..

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## pichi

morning girls. Temp is up to my normal cover line so fingers crossed tomorrow or the next i'll get my temp spike after my loverly +OPK. i tend to get a darker +OPK then a day of nothing then that is when my temp spikes so :sex: :sex: :sex: tonight! haha

how is everyone else?

yay for your + FairyGirl! we must be in the same boat after all!


----------



## posh

My temp was up again this morning - maybe the temp yesterday was wrong? :wacko:
I'm just hoping that they stay there for the next week or so....what do you girls think?
Oh, and congrats Nicole! Lets hope some dust rubs off on us! :winkwink:


----------



## pichi

posh i wouldn't worry that one dropped below the coverline - it's only one temp out of many ^__^


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning Ladies

Good news ladies who have got your +ve's - go catch that eggy! :)

My temps are low this month in comparison to other months. Possibly due to not taking the soy this month. 

Any news from moochacha? Hope she is ok.


----------



## pichi

not seen moochacha post since the 13th of Feb. i hope she's ok


----------



## piesey

Morning ladies

My temp seems to be evening up now so just waiting for AF to show her face in a couple of days. Felt very bloated and teary yesterday which is normal just before AF. Hope all you ladies are doing ok - will check out your charts later on!


----------



## NicoleB

posh said:


> My temp was up again this morning - maybe the temp yesterday was wrong? :wacko:
> I'm just hoping that they stay there for the next week or so....what do you girls think?
> Oh, and congrats Nicole! Lets hope some dust rubs off on us! :winkwink:

I wouldnt worry about a dropped temp..heck I had 2 this cycle 3 and 4dpo...your chart looks good!!


----------



## missynz

newbie signing in!


----------



## lolley

congrats Nicole, healthy and happy pregnancy to you :flower:

the witch got me this morning so onto the next, but at least i now have a chart to compare to :)


----------



## piesey

lolley said:


> the witch got me this morning so onto the next, but at least i now have a chart to compare to :)

Sorry to hear that Lolley - fingers Xd for next month. I think I'm going the same way too as I'm having all my usual AF symptoms. As you say - it's good to have a chart for comparison and I think that will help a lot. :flower:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry AF got you lolley.

Welcome to our new ladies :)


----------



## fairygirl

Hope she doesn't treat you too badly Lolley.
:wave: to the newbies!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Welcome dizzy and missy!

I also just finished my first chart Lolley- I was hoping it would be my first and only but I agree with you, it is nice to have a chart to compare this cycle to.


----------



## bernina

Welcome to our new ladies!! Looking forward to getting to know you and your charts!

Lolley and Jamie, sorry the witch got you, but glad you both have your first chart under your belt to compare future cycles too!

For those that are ovulating or just about to, go catch that egg!!!

Piesey, your chart is looking very good, can't wait to see your temps over the next few days! Hoping they stay nice and high for oh, about 9 months!!

Foxy, I noticed the lower temps for you this go around too. Your chart does look quite different from previous months, so that could be a very GOOD thing!! I'll be watching your chart closely! I noticed you also had several pre o temps that were well above your coverline compared to previous months. I'm on cd 7 and all of my temps this cycle are above my normal coverline of 97.4. Not sure what that means but really hoping the birth control isn't still messing with my system!


----------



## piesey

bernina said:


> Piesey, your chart is looking very good, can't wait to see your temps over the next few days! Hoping they stay nice and high for oh, about 9 months!!

Thank Bernina! I've got everything crossed (including my legs for a change :haha: ) 

Foxy - I have f'xd for you too!

Welcome to everyone new joing this thread too.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks ladies.

Not really feeling anything at all this month. I know it's very early days though. Gonna jump OH tonight, as CM today is kinda watery / creamy, so just incase for some reason I haven't ov'd I wanna just give myself a small chance of covering all options! I should really have carried on bd'ing every day to make sure, just couldnt' be bothered this month! haha


----------



## pichi

urgh, thing im gettin ov pains tonight - *bounces* guess it's all systems go to catch my eggie ^__^!

hi to everyone new and hope everyone is well. 

foxy - keep positive!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Go catch that eggy pichi :)

On a completely difference note........how awful was Cheryl Cole's out of synch lip synching on the Brit Awards??? AWFUL!


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy your last several temps before O where 97.3 and under (all but 1) so I dont see why FF put your cover line so hight it needs to be more like 97.3 but at any rate your chart looks good..I hope it brings you a bfp in a week give or take a day or two..if I was u Id take out all temps during your af and the day you had spotting (they are not needed) and see if your cover line drops any..


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Nicole. I am not sure why my temps were so high - other than I hadn't been feeling particularly over the last month and perhaps that had something to do with it. My temps returned to normal pre ov levels when I started to feel better!

I'll take the temps out to see if my coverline gets lowered and then put them back in - only cos I am so anal and couldn't bare to have missing temps hehe

Double checked my recorded temps and noticed that my temp on 7th Feb was recorded as 97.45 however it should have been 97.58. Have entered correct temp in and it has lowered my coverline! Random!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Welcome to all the new ladies - hopefully you will find this a helpful place to discuss your charts :)

I really hope that Moochacha is a ok - if you're reading hun :hugs: we are all thinking of you.

For those who have hit their peak or got a + opk then get baby dancing as soon as you can :winkwink:

For those in the 2ww - sending an extra sprinkling of :dust: to you all. I'm trying to keep busy and not think about it - the less stress this month brings for me the better. if my mind is taken off the 2ww I'm not over analysing every little twinge.

Not going to be around tomorrow as off to do a photoshoot for a friend of her little boy but will check in on you all in the evening :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nice looking chart so far shazza :)


----------



## fairygirl

Nice rise Shazza.
Foxy, your chart looks a bit clearer with the lower coverline.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks - I'm hoping to see something completely different this month - a nice ID would be good hahaha


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks Nicole. I am not sure why my temps were so high - other than I hadn't been feeling particularly over the last month and perhaps that had something to do with it. My temps returned to normal pre ov levels when I started to feel better!
> 
> I'll take the temps out to see if my coverline gets lowered and then put them back in - only cos I am so anal and couldn't bare to have missing temps hehe
> 
> Double checked my recorded temps and noticed that my temp on 7th Feb was recorded as 97.45 however it should have been 97.58. Have entered correct temp in and it has lowered my coverline! Random!!

My period temps have been high since my last baby was born..I did some searching and found af temps arent needed on a chart and that a lot of women have high temps durning af..your new coverline looks right..


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hey Girls!

I haven't been posting for awhile, but have pretty much caught up on everything now.

*Nicole-*Congrats!! You bd'd like a champ and it looks like it paid off. If you were in Vancouver right now, you'd probably be taking home a medal!

*Fifi-*So sorry to hear your sad news. Hopefully, you can get the FS appointment moved up and they can help you get a really sticky bean.

*Moochacha-*Hope all is well with you, we are all wishing the very best! Let us know how you are when you get a chance.

*Pichi and Fairy-*You ladies are really in sync. Congrats on the + readings, I hope you're making good use of your time right now.

*Jamie and Lolley-*Sorry to hear that the witch got you girls. Hate her :growlmad:!! Hopefully she'll be gone soon and you can get on with the next cycle now that you have all this new info about your bodies.

*Bernina-*Glad to hear that the witch has left. Hopefully there will be no lasting effects from the pills and with the surgery done you have a great shot this time around! Wishing you all the best!

*Foxy-*Your chart does look quite different, but then mine was awkward in my last cycle too. I believe that when TTC anything different is a good sign even if it doesn't seem so at first. Just some info on the coverline-*Coverlines* are generally drawn at 0.1 F or 0.05 C above the highest of your last 6 temps before o. If you have a crazy temp like you have (97.58) it tends to disregard it. So the reason your CL dropped when you changed it is because before it was not so crazy (97.4 ish), so it was setting your coverline 0.1 degrees higher than it. Changing the temp to the higher value made FF disregard it which is why your coverline dropped to 0.1 above the next highest temp (97.3ish). Does that make sense?

So much is always happening on this thread, and it amazes me how many girls are on here now! Welcome to all the new girls, hope this thread is good luck for you all, as well as the constant source of support and information it has been for me!


----------



## pichi

Wow mystic- 8 weeks already! That seems to have gone quick. Hope you and bean are doing well :)

Well, done an OPK last night and my line was less strong than mon. Wonder if I am O'ing early :) I seem to be getting cramps so...
The test I posted was a + eh? Just that last month it was darker


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks mystic - that makes sense with the coverline. My temps are definitely different to previous cycles. I am comparing it to my October cycle as I didn't take soy that month either. If my temps get much lower, I'm going to freeze!!! haha

Can't believe you are 8 weeks already. That is so quick! How are you feeling now? Symptoms etc?

Pichi - great news that you appear to be ov'ing earlier this cycle. Look forwarding to seeing that temp rise :)


----------



## posh

Looks like the temp 2 days ago was a blip! back up this morning :happydance:
I just hope they stay there for another week or so....:wacko:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Looking good posh. Just out of interest, if you remove the 2 +ve OPK's does FF give you solid crosshairs?


----------



## posh

No, but it does when I add a +opk for CD10? Very strange!


----------



## piesey

Morning everyone

My temp is back up today but I'm wondering if that could be beacuse I'm not feeling that well? My throat is pretty sore and I'm all swollen up. Do you thik this would affect the temperature? I don't want ot get my hopes up I guess. 

Posh - glad your temps are up again!

Hope everyone else is having a good morning so far!
xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Piesey - unless you have a fever, it shouldn't effect your temperature too much. Maybe just make a note to remind yourself that you were feeling unwell. :)


----------



## moochacha

Hey everyone thanks so much for all the messages. No good news to report my hcg levels are about 1/4 of what they should be. 

They did a scan and couldn't see anything so they booked me in for another one late next week. They said its too early to see anything.

I feel in limbo, no sign of AF and I have lots of creamy CM (too much info). If I have MC then I think I'm going to take a few months of TTC. This would be the 3rd loss I've had since our stillborn :cry:

Sorry I couldn't post happier news!!! I really hope that everyone is doing well and I'm looking forward to catching up with all of you and your news!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Oh Moochacha, I'm sorry you are in such a frustrating limbo.


----------



## piesey

Moochacha - I hope you get some answers soon - It must be a horrible time. You are so sweet wishing everyone else luck - I'm sending it right back to you and some big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry to hear that moochacha. Completely understand about having a break from TTC if the news is bad - I really feel for you having to go through all of this. Sending some positive vibes your way and hoping that your scan gives you some better news. :hugs: :hugs:

Thinking of you xx


----------



## moochacha

Thanks girls!! :hugs:


----------



## Marrissa_E

hi moochacha, so sorry to hear that. Hope the doc has put u on hormone pills/jabs? I'm praying that your hcg will bounce back up soon.


----------



## ablacketer

hugs girlie


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> Hey everyone thanks so much for all the messages. No good news to report my hcg levels are about 1/4 of what they should be.
> 
> They did a scan and couldn't see anything so they booked me in for another one late next week. They said its too early to see anything.
> 
> I feel in limbo, no sign of AF and I have lots of creamy CM (too much info). If I have MC then I think I'm going to take a few months of TTC. This would be the 3rd loss I've had since our stillborn :cry:
> 
> Sorry I couldn't post happier news!!! I really hope that everyone is doing well and I'm looking forward to catching up with all of you and your news!!!

I just want to come hug you... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bernina

Moochacha, I'm aiming some positive vibes straight at you and what could be a shy little bean. I'm so so sorry that you are having to go through this. Not knowing is just about the worst place to be. I admire your strength and wish you and your family the very best. 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Loads of hugs and positive thought coming from me too Moochacha, I'm really feeling for you!


----------



## pichi

:hug: for you Moochacha. i wish i could do or say more :( 


well, i think i might get a temp rise tomorrow going by the pattern of my last month... wonder if i will or my +opk's were fakes! :dohh:


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> Hey everyone thanks so much for all the messages. No good news to report my hcg levels are about 1/4 of what they should be.
> 
> They did a scan and couldn't see anything so they booked me in for another one late next week. They said its too early to see anything.
> 
> I feel in limbo, no sign of AF and I have lots of creamy CM (too much info). If I have MC then I think I'm going to take a few months of TTC. This would be the 3rd loss I've had since our stillborn :cry:
> 
> Sorry I couldn't post happier news!!! I really hope that everyone is doing well and I'm looking forward to catching up with all of you and your news!!!

:hugs: Hon. I hope you get your answers soon. Sometimes our bodies are not nice.:growlmad:

Im here if you wanna talk.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I have everything crossed for your scan next week moochacha. You must be going through hell at the moment. Love to you and your oh xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Moochacha big :hugs: to you hun.

I'm finally back from taking my test! I passed..whew.

Temp is still kinda up (for me)


----------



## fairygirl

Looking good PeaceLoveBaby!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Looking very good Peace :) Spotting on 9DPO too - ooh getting excited for you :) Any symptoms?


----------



## RedRose19

moochacha i got everything crossed for you :hugs:

ladies im 7 dpo today.. got a dip yday in my temp plus some spotting.. which could be implantion :shrug: but my question is.. sud it of gone back up today if it was implantation? its the same temp today :( and today ive been getting light cramps and feeling very nausous... not sure what to think


----------



## NicoleB

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Moochacha big :hugs: to you hun.
> 
> I'm finally back from taking my test! I passed..whew.
> 
> Temp is still kinda up (for me)

Your chart is looking great!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Well, I have given up hope of ovulation this month. I sure hope accupuncture helps me next week.


----------



## fairygirl

Babyhopes, not sure hun, I would've thought you'd get a rise in temp soon as bean settles in. Sounds promising so far :dust:


----------



## Marrissa_E

babyhopes10 said:


> moochacha i got everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> ladies im 7 dpo today.. got a dip yday in my temp plus some spotting.. which could be implantion :shrug: but my question is.. sud it of gone back up today if it was implantation? its the same temp today :( and today ive been getting light cramps and feeling very nausous... not sure what to think

usually temp would rise after an implantation but spotting's a good sign!





https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bd3ff


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> Well, I have given up hope of ovulation this month. I sure hope accupuncture helps me next week.

Honey dont give up..I Od cd 31 (well guess it could have been 5 days before since my bbt were up in the a.m all tho my body temp during the day was really low and that leads me to believe O happened when I got my last pos opks around feb 5th) anyway I really thought I was out this month and was going to end up with a anovulatory cycle but I didnt and look what I got..I really hope you get that temp rise you are so hoping for honey..:hugs:


----------



## 3yearsttc

I'm going to try next month. Thanks for inspiring me :o)


----------



## bernina

*Nicole*, looking at your chart will hopefully give many on this thread hope. For *Shannon* the late ovulation and BFP is a wonderful sign. For me I see you spotted for a few days mid cycle and since I'm currently experiencing that it's nice to see you can have spotting and still get a BFP!!

Welcome *3yearsttc*, glad to have you with us. What day of your current cycle are you on, how long do your periods normally last? I think you will find charting provides invaluable information regarding your cycle. I also saw you over on the TCM thread about trying reflexology! I've been doing acupuncture and TCM herbs for about a month now and I'm really happy with it. No BFP and still some issues with my hormones I need to work on (most likely the cause of the spotting) but at least I feel like I'm doing all that I can to get my BFP.

*Babyhopes*, your symptoms are sounding promising, just a waiting game now until it's time for you to test!! Baby dust and sticky glue to you!


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Well, I have given up hope of ovulation this month. I sure hope accupuncture helps me next week.
> 
> Honey dont give up..I Od cd 31 (well guess it could have been 5 days before since my bbt were up in the a.m all tho my body temp during the day was really low and that leads me to believe O happened when I got my last pos opks around feb 5th) anyway I really thought I was out this month and was going to end up with a anovulatory cycle but I didnt and look what I got..I really hope you get that temp rise you are so hoping for honey..:hugs:Click to expand...

Well that gives me hope. I think after the loss, my cycles are crap. It started with having to take plan b after a rape that cause a 60 day cycle. Ugh. Now I am thinking its another 60 day cycle cause of the loss. I will have to look at your chart and see whats on yours. I guess what makes me made is the twinges and breast pain I have had on and off.

I am hoping AF comes or I O within the next week.

Congrats:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

bernina said:


> *Nicole*, looking at your chart will hopefully give many on this thread hope. For *Shannon* the late ovulation and BFP is a wonderful sign. For me I see you spotted for a few days mid cycle and since I'm currently experiencing that it's nice to see you can have spotting and still get a BFP!!
> 
> Welcome *3yearsttc*, glad to have you with us. What day of your current cycle are you on, how long do your periods normally last? I think you will find charting provides invaluable information regarding your cycle. I also saw you over on the TCM thread about trying reflexology! I've been doing acupuncture and TCM herbs for about a month now and I'm really happy with it. No BFP and still some issues with my hormones I need to work on (most likely the cause of the spotting) but at least I feel like I'm doing all that I can to get my BFP.
> 
> *Babyhopes*, your symptoms are sounding promising, just a waiting game now until it's time for you to test!! Baby dust and sticky glue to you!

Bernina, You met that for Nicole right? Hows accupuncture?


----------



## pichi

Hey girls - I got my high temp today :) 2 more and that'll mean I've OV'd yay


----------



## 4everhopefull

hi, im new also!!!! please can you ladies have a stalk of my chart and tell me im doing it right pleeease???? fanko!!!!:blush:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning Ladies

Pichi - Yey for higher temp. Good thing you chart, otherwise you'd not be expecting to ov for a few days yet! Hope the earlier ov leads to a nice BFP! :)

Welcome to the new ladies - look forward to seeing your charts develop. 4everhopeful - chart looks fine so far hun. 

bernina - looking forward to following your chart this cycle post surgery. I have everything crossed for you.

As for me, temp spike today - chart is really different this month. No symptoms to speak of though. I know that's not necessarily a bad thing. AF due a week today, so we'll see what happens.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## 4everhopefull

woop woop, dance dance!!! thanks foxy....its scary isnt it when you first chart!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I know, I used to worry about every temperature! I used to wake up really early too - particularly in my 1st couple of 2ww's in anticipation of taking my temp! haha

I've now relaxed and it's just part of my normal routine :)


----------



## posh

Temp climbing today + 0.1c - good sign? :wacko:


----------



## maybe_baby

Hi Ladies,

Wondered if you can help my confused brain!! :shrug:

I'm using cheap OPKs off ebay, I use them 2-3 times through the day and they definitely worked for me last month! Have not even a whisper of a line, whereas last month when I got my positive the line came up almost straight away!

So when I took my first temp yesterday morning, it was quite high so took it again straight afterwards and it went down to what I thought it should be for pre OV and recorded the lower temp. Yesterday was very wet downstairs so recorded that as watery (didn't get any CM last month really so not sure) and was fully expecting to see a +ve OPK today which is the same day I got it last month CD30 

We BD last night anyway and when I took my temp this morning it had shot up, took it twice and it showed the same temp so I have no idea what's going on!!!

Chart is on my signature if anyone wants to take a look and help :wacko:

Thanks very much in advance xxx


----------



## pichi

I would never have known I'd ov'd had I not pee'd on an OPK. Was sheer luck! 

Managed to BD sun,tues,wed so... Fingers crossed!


I used to wake up really early when I started temping too. With all the excitement of coming off bcp and getting into the swing of temping. Now, I just temp around 7.30/8 because this is naturally the time I wake up :)

Hi to everyone new btw *wave* good luck to everyone.

Foxy- maybe not symptom spotting this month will lead to good things :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nice steady temps posh :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Maybebaby - I would use the first temp not the second - providing you didn't move around loads etc etc. If I temp a couple of times, my temp is always lower than the 1st. 

pichi - sometimes a poas obsession pays off! haha


----------



## 4everhopefull

hubby says i can order 50 opk on the net!!!! yay poas here we go lol!!!!
well the cb ones broke my bank lol :dust:


----------



## maybe_baby

foxyloxy28 said:


> Maybebaby - I would use the first temp not the second - providing you didn't move around loads etc etc. If I temp a couple of times, my temp is always lower than the 1st.

I didn't move at all, looked at the temperature, thought 'that can't be right' turned the thermometer off and on again and stuck it back in my mouth!


----------



## pichi

maybe_baby - i would go with your temp and not your OPKs. if you have 3 high temps it is likely you have ovulated. OPKs work- yes. but that's provided you pee on them at the right time and catch your surge *nod* i'm lucky and get 2 days of +opk followed by a - then my temp rise :D

4everhopefull - i got mine off amazon. 40 OPKs and 10 Pregnancy tests for like £7!


----------



## piesey

Morning ladies. My temp is still high - not had a massive drop yet. I'm not feeling that positive - not really sure why but I always get a bit down just before AF shows so that may not be a good sign. I really think that she'll show up tomorrow or Sat as FF suggests.

Also found out that one of my sisters is pregnant again with her 3rd even though they weren't trying. I'm happy for her but I feel a bit upset as it just seems so easy for them. She doesn't even seem that happy, although they are fine with having another one, but they hadn't planned to right now. I wish I didn't feel like this.

Sorry to be a bit of a misery...
xx


----------



## 4everhopefull

oh oh oh thank you pichi!!!! googles like mad!!! :dance:...oh and ladies, one last q, im only on my 2nd cycle since stopping the depo, soooooooo do you think there is a possibility i may not ovulate for a few months????? :dust:


----------



## pichi

your cycles might be longer than usual. i thought my normal was around 36/38 because i came off the pill in Nov and just thought i'd been lucky and went back to normal but this month i've OV'd over a week early! so, best having that thermometer at hand hehe.

the only reason i took an OPK was purely because i was getting tiny cramps like i get with OV and BAM! a +OPK


----------



## Pixxie

Does anyone think it looks like I oved on CD 16 still?! Its really bugging me that my temps dont seem to add up. If I discard yesterdays and have another one as high as todays tomorrow then FF agrees, but anything else and it says I still havnt ovulated. I was woken up earlier yesterday then went back to sleep, then took my temp so it might be off? 

What do you guys think? Have I ovulated or is it still to come? xxx


----------



## 4everhopefull

thanks hunny, im sorry to be asking so many silly questions, its just im so new, maybe been googling horror stories of the depo to much:blush:..and scared myself half to death lol. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pichi

don't worry about it! we're all here to help each other. that's why i like this thread so much heh


----------



## 4everhopefull

4ever makes everyone a cuppa, hands out the cakes and thanks everyone for having me XXXXXXXX :dust:


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Pichi - Yey for higher temp. Good thing you chart, otherwise you'd not be expecting to ov for a few days yet! Hope the earlier ov leads to a nice BFP! :)
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies - look forward to seeing your charts develop. 4everhopeful - chart looks fine so far hun.
> 
> bernina - looking forward to following your chart this cycle post surgery. I have everything crossed for you.
> 
> As for me, temp spike today - chart is really different this month. No symptoms to speak of though. I know that's not necessarily a bad thing. AF due a week today, so we'll see what happens.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.

Beautiful chart foxy!!


----------



## NicoleB

bernina said:


> *Nicole*, looking at your chart will hopefully give many on this thread hope. For *Shannon* the late ovulation and BFP is a wonderful sign. For me I see you spotted for a few days mid cycle and since I'm currently experiencing that it's nice to see you can have spotting and still get a BFP!!
> 
> Welcome *3yearsttc*, glad to have you with us. What day of your current cycle are you on, how long do your periods normally last? I think you will find charting provides invaluable information regarding your cycle. I also saw you over on the TCM thread about trying reflexology! I've been doing acupuncture and TCM herbs for about a month now and I'm really happy with it. No BFP and still some issues with my hormones I need to work on (most likely the cause of the spotting) but at least I feel like I'm doing all that I can to get my BFP.
> 
> *Babyhopes*, your symptoms are sounding promising, just a waiting game now until it's time for you to test!! Baby dust and sticky glue to you!

I did spot but it was after I used the preseed applicator I think I scratched myself all tho I never felt any pain so I'm not really sure why I had it. I've kept my chart in my siggy for you girls to look at for that reason becasue you can have mid cycle spotting and O late..have wacky temps and still get a bfp..Its so frustrating for ladies to see what they think is a crapy chart. but look I had one and got what I was working for.


----------



## pichi

i like when folk keep their charts in their sig's to look at because i'm nosey that way...:blush:

congrats Nicole if i havn't said it already... :flower: hope you and everyone elses :bfp:s rub of on all us ladies too :happydance:


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Well, I have given up hope of ovulation this month. I sure hope accupuncture helps me next week.
> 
> Honey dont give up..I Od cd 31 (well guess it could have been 5 days before since my bbt were up in the a.m all tho my body temp during the day was really low and that leads me to believe O happened when I got my last pos opks around feb 5th) anyway I really thought I was out this month and was going to end up with a anovulatory cycle but I didnt and look what I got..I really hope you get that temp rise you are so hoping for honey..:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well that gives me hope. I think after the loss, my cycles are crap. It started with having to take plan b after a rape that cause a 60 day cycle. Ugh. Now I am thinking its another 60 day cycle cause of the loss. I will have to look at your chart and see whats on yours. I guess what makes me made is the twinges and breast pain I have had on and off.
> 
> I am hoping AF comes or I O within the next week.
> 
> Congrats:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!! I know after a loss you are scared your body will give up on you..but I got pg before ever having a cycle with my last baby..my mc started on 9/26/08 and I got my bfp on 10/24/08 (I od early that cycle kinda not real normal for me..but my point is you can be blessed after loss..good luck honey!!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Forgive me I am pasting this from my journal.

_Well I am  (what happened to the hitting against brick wall one or was that all in my imagination?). Could my body be normal and my temp go up confirming O? Of course blinking not. Did I take my temp at the usual time? No, coz my alarm didn't go off, which remains a mystery. I got a whole 0.01 rise, an hour later than it should be taken (normally this late it would have been higher, so???) So I am following the exact same pattern as last month, I thought I'd O'd on CD22 last cycle, yet my temps didn't confirm and FF wouldn't have it and gave me CD24 in the end. I'm expecting a dip tomorrow as that would mimic last cycle too. What is going on with my body? The CBFM quite clearly showed a surge, especially on day 18 when the LH line was gorgeously dark. Yet for some reason my temps don't follow suit? Roll on a rise tomorrow?!? _

I just don't get it. Opinions welcome. If I overlay the charts at where I think O is on both the pattern identical for the past few days. :help:


----------



## pichi

your temp might go up tomorrow hunny. i take 3 days then get a temp rise so if you got a lovely + on the 18 then perhaps your body does the same as mine - in that case, lovely rise tomorrow?


----------



## fairygirl

Pichi, :happydance: 
Piesey, FX for you.
Pixxie, I always find if I was woken properly my temp is higher, but if it's a quick look at the time, turn over and sleep my temps stay in the normal range.
4everhopefull, I'm not sure about the shot, but my cycles have been all over the place for 6months after bcp, that is why I now temp and cbfm (and even those don't go to plan :cry:)
Foxy, Yay for your temp spike.
Maybebaby, Looks like you could have O'd yesterday?
Posh, Good to see your temp climbing.


----------



## fairygirl

I hope so Pichi. I know it is wrong but I will keep an eye on my temp in the evening. If it is high I normally get a higher one in the morning.


----------



## pichi

well fingers crossed for you hun. we're meant to be running in sync this cycle! lol


----------



## fairygirl

pichi said:


> well fingers crossed for you hun. we're meant to be running in sync this cycle! lol

This is true. I will give my body and my thermometer a good talking to!


----------



## pichi

haha - i'm sure you'll be soon (tomorrow) *nod*


----------



## Tierney

hi everyone hope all are good

im not sure whats happening at the moment with me, I think i'm just waiting to o, hopefully will be this week or early next.

Nicole - thanks for leaving you chart on it does give me hope as I think I may ovulate later than last month this time.
Foxy-your charts looking good
Pichi-hope that temp stays high for you

Hi to all the newbies aswell xx


----------



## ablacketer

got my referral, going to the obgyn for fertility on tuesday!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

ablackater..gl hon.

nicoleb..did your chart show the rises when you got prenant? I know some girls O early. On cd 6 I was still bleeding and had some cm which to me was wet. Almost ewcm. I have had preggo symptoms on and oof. Ugh


----------



## smokey01

hiya hope you are all ok! just wondering if someone could take a peep at my chart for me, thanks :flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

I like your chart.


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> ablackater..gl hon.
> 
> nicoleb..did your chart show the rises when you got prenant? I know some girls O early. On cd 6 I was still bleeding and had some cm which to me was wet. Almost ewcm. I have had preggo symptoms on and oof. Ugh

No my temp shifted up after I ovulated (all tho my morning bbts were kinda high before O if I remove the pos opks from the 4th and 5th ff has my O date as cd 25..again I dont think so because of the low day time body temps)...unless I'm misunderstanding what your asking? :blush:


----------



## NicoleB

pichi said:


> i like when folk keep their charts in their sig's to look at because i'm nosey that way...:blush:
> 
> congrats Nicole if i havn't said it already... :flower: hope you and everyone elses :bfp:s rub of on all us ladies too :happydance:

:winkwink:I am also I'm so dang nosy..


----------



## bernina

Smokey, your chart is looking really good. Looks like you maximized your chances with the BD schedule and now it's just a waiting game! How are you liking using the fertility monitor?


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> ablackater..gl hon.
> 
> nicoleb..did your chart show the rises when you got prenant? I know some girls O early. On cd 6 I was still bleeding and had some cm which to me was wet. Almost ewcm. I have had preggo symptoms on and oof. Ugh
> 
> No my temp shifted up after I ovulated (all tho my morning bbts were kinda high before O if I remove the pos opks from the 4th and 5th ff has my O date as cd 25..again I dont think so because of the low day time body temps)...unless I'm misunderstanding what your asking? :blush:Click to expand...

after your MC. My doc told me it takes up to 3 months for the hormones to get better.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Smokey - I'm loving your chart! :)


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> ablackater..gl hon.
> 
> nicoleb..did your chart show the rises when you got prenant? I know some girls O early. On cd 6 I was still bleeding and had some cm which to me was wet. Almost ewcm. I have had preggo symptoms on and oof. Ugh
> 
> No my temp shifted up after I ovulated (all tho my morning bbts were kinda high before O if I remove the pos opks from the 4th and 5th ff has my O date as cd 25..again I dont think so because of the low day time body temps)...unless I'm misunderstanding what your asking? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> after your MC. My doc told me it takes up to 3 months for the hormones to get better.Click to expand...

OH OK I'm sorry..my temps went back to normal pretty fast..they stayed high until cd 11 and by cd 12 were down to 97.2 I Od on cd 19 and got my bfp for Gregory on cd 28..my OB told me it could take a month or a few for my body to get back to normal..but I was very lucky it went back really fast.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Piesy - I completely feel for you hon- my sister and my sister in law both have good sized families and seem to have no problem getting preggers. It hurt every time they announced. I'm still happy for them and love my nieces and nephews, I just can't help but feel hurt that we aren't having as easy a time with it. Hopefully our time will come soon.

Ablacketer - I hope you don't mind my asking, but I'm seeing my gynie in march and asking about a referral to a specialist. How long have you been trying for? I apologize if you've already posted this. By March it will be just shy of a year for us and I'm feeling the pressure because I'm 34 and don't want to be much older when we start our family.


----------



## smokey01

bernina said:


> Smokey, your chart is looking really good. Looks like you maximized your chances with the BD schedule and now it's just a waiting game! How are you liking using the fertility monitor?

its my first month using it and i love it, it just gives me a heads up on when i may ov, was suprised that i had a peak so early as i always thought i ovd much later on in my cycle!

i poas earlier :dohh: using afternoon pee and an internet cheapie lol one line but i knew there would be cos its too early he he xx


----------



## bernina

Foxalicious that chart is looking great!!! Love the temp spike today!!

Smokey, I totally agree, I love my CBFM! I didn't get to use it last cycle as I was on birth control but am ready to go with this cycle. I admit that I trick the monitor though. It always asks me for 20 test sticks because I ovulate late, but now I've got it where I only use 15. I start a few days later than it wants me to and then after I get my remaining high after the peak I stop using it, that way I get 2 cycles out of each box of 30 instead of having to buy a new box each cycle and a half! Those things are pricey!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi lovely ladies,

I had a temp drop this morning, felt like crap, was in a HORRIBLE mood and wanted to get drunk (lol). So I half-heartedly took a test so I'd know if I was "safe" or not..I'm 2 days away from AF. Lo-and-behold that beautiful 2nd pink line showed up in about 45 seconds.

I'm scared to death. Needless to say, my mood is much better lol.

Will still be hanging around here..as I just don't believe it yet. My temps are so...normal!

Anyway, just wanted to say thanks to everyone that has helped me..I only hope I can help someone as much as you guys have helped me. Tons and tons of baby dust to you wonderful ladies!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Congrats PeaceLoveBaby! That is great news!


----------



## im confused

Hi, 

Im wondering if somebody can help. 

I have only just started BBT this month and I can't make any sense of it. Below is the link to my chart. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/calendar_module.php?d=2010-02-18

On the 13th & 14th (day 19 and 20) of Feb 2010 I had a +OPK and O pains. I normally O around day 17 but I was late this month. I am not charting my CM because me and my OH are bding from day 10 up until Ovulation (just incase I ovulate early or late) so its impossible to tell the different between CM and the discharge from bding (if you know what I mean). 

I know its only a couple of days after O but I would like to understand what I am looking for in my chart for the next couple of days. 

Can somebody answer my questions: 

1) Can you tell me if my temperature keeps rising after today (day 24) does that mean that O did happen?

2) If my temperature stays the same (says at around 36.71 after day 24) what does that mean? Did I not O? 

3) If my temperature drops after today does that mean I didn't O? 

4) Does my chart look normal?

Im so confused.... somebody explain it to me...... I need help

Thanks Rhian


----------



## 4everhopefull

Congratz!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

ok, i now have thought of one more question lol!!! ,.....but i think its a good one!! 
here goes! i dont hve the money to pay for cbfm sticks....my cycle is to iregular to test every day until i find my ov time, as my temps wont tell me anything yet as i havnt been temping for long enough :hissy:...so as you probably know ive discoverd internet cheapies ...but if they are so much cheaper than clear blue, do they still work????:blush:
thanks again for awnsering my silly questions ladies XXXXXXXX


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

That chart link didn't work for me Rhian : ( sorry! There are ways to tell the difference between CM and semen, there is probably a good explanation of that on FF. I know what you are saying though, it seems tricky and that is why I've never bothered trying.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Rhian - I forgot to say that you are basically looking for 3 consecutive days of temp rising to confirm O. Not big rises each day, just a trend.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Peace - CONGRATULATIONS :) :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Really pleased for you. Stick around and keep us company :flower:


----------



## fairygirl

PeaceLoveBaby :happydance: Congratulations!
Smokey, your chart is doing good.
Rhian, you should get 3 rises to confirm O.
Ablackerter, good luck with the specialist.


----------



## smokey01

congrats peacelovebaby! lets hope we get more good news before the month is out :)


----------



## pichi

congratulations Peacelovebaby! :hug:

checked my temp this evening (just because well - i can haha) and it's up to 37.06'c wooo. usually in the evening i'm floating around the 36.6 mark...


----------



## fairygirl

Pichi, you are just like me! This morning my temps were nice and high, and thne I got in from window shopping (for wedding rings :yipee:) and my temp was shockingly low! *sulk* I really can't win.


----------



## gingerbaby4us

Greetings wonderful bnb ladies! I am new to this site, and new to charting..sort of. I have been charting for a few months but my cycles were annovulatory until now. I took my second round of clomid 100mg cd1-5. I am now 7dpo. If I fall pregnant I will be beyond happy, if I don't I'm still pretty excited that I ovulated for the first time since I came of bc after 8 years on it. Would you take a look at my chart and let me know what you think? I'm not sure what a good chart looks like as mine have been so crazy till this month. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ce64e


----------



## pichi

my fingers are crossed for you tomorrow!

gingerbaby4us thats a pretty promising looking chart you have there!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I hope you get a nice, clear O date this cycle gingerbaby!


----------



## fairygirl

Wow Ginhgerbaby4us, crazy temp shift you have going there.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Blimey ladies I'm away for one day and theres been pages and pages to catch up on!!!

Firstly congratulations PLB - what fantastic news :happydance: wishing you and beanie a happy and healthy 9 months hun :)

Smokey - your chart is looking pretty good. Now we want those temps to rise and stay high. I'm a few days behind you and would be happy if my chart looked like that at the point you are at.

Foxy that is one amazing dip you had yesterday :thumbup: hope those temps stay nice and high now so you don't freeze!

Welcome to the newbies - glad to have you on board and looking forward to watching your charts with interest :)

Moochacha - thinking of you and OH. Am really hoping that it's a shy bean you have there and by time the scan next week comes around they are feeling like making their presence known. Sending you massive :hugs:

I've had another temp drop today so will wait and see what tomorrow brings :)


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> ablackater..gl hon.
> 
> nicoleb..did your chart show the rises when you got prenant? I know some girls O early. On cd 6 I was still bleeding and had some cm which to me was wet. Almost ewcm. I have had preggo symptoms on and oof. Ugh
> 
> No my temp shifted up after I ovulated (all tho my morning bbts were kinda high before O if I remove the pos opks from the 4th and 5th ff has my O date as cd 25..again I dont think so because of the low day time body temps)...unless I'm misunderstanding what your asking? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> after your MC. My doc told me it takes up to 3 months for the hormones to get better.Click to expand...
> 
> OH OK I'm sorry..my temps went back to normal pretty fast..they stayed high until cd 11 and by cd 12 were down to 97.2 I Od on cd 19 and got my bfp for Gregory on cd 28..my OB told me it could take a month or a few for my body to get back to normal..but I was very lucky it went back really fast.Click to expand...

Mine are overall higher than last month. So I am guessing that mine are still high due to hormones. :growlmad: I was just wondering if there is a chance of being preggo without the high temps cause that is all I missing..


----------



## Tierney

Peacelovebaby big congrats on the bfp!
Smokey I want your chart it looks fab!
x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ooooh ginger - I'm rather envious of that chart of yours!

Welcome to the thread :)


----------



## gingerbaby4us

Foxy Loxy -THanks for the welcome, your chart looks great too! We are both 7dpo it will be interesting to wait this out together! Is that what they call a possible implantation dip on 6dpo?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oh yes ginger we both have 29 days cycles too! :)

It could be an ID, however I think Imp dips are normally just one temp drop and then back up again. Mine was a gradual dip! 

My chart is different to all my previous ones, so with any luck .........


----------



## mysticdeliria

*Peace-*Congratulations hun!! I'm so happy to hear we got another :bfp: on our thread!

*Moochacha-*Hope the scan goes well, and the baby is doing fine. Let us know how it all goes, we're so all hoping the very best for you!

*Shannon-*Don't give up hope, keep charting and bding. Your cycles really could still be wonky from the pill and the chemical. You had a late o last cycle, and it may just happen again. It doesn't matter when in your cycle you o as long as you bd at the right time to catch the egg when it pops out. Hope the accu does help hurry it along though!

*MaybeBaby-*Trust your chart NOT the OPKs. Like pichi said, you could miss the surge but the temp rise will be undeniable. Keep BDing until you're sure, a couple more high temps should confirm o for CD29. Good luck! 

*Pichi-*Beautiful rise! CD19 is looking great, and now for the 2ww. FX'd for you!

*Piesy-*I know exactly how you feel. 2 of my sisters, my best friend and 2 close co-workers all announced pregnancies in the autumn. Boy was I ever bitter and miserable. I think we all feel like that for some reason, but I'm sure your BFP is on its way, 13DPO and temps are nowhere near the coverline!
*
Pixxie-*CD16 is a possibility since your fertility signs are great. But your temps didn't shift (unless they maybe off). CD18 also looks pretty good and there is a slight rise after. We'll need a few more temps to be sure, but keep bding in the meantime, you may still have a chance to catch the egg!

*Fairy-*Don't lose hope, today's temp may be unreliable and we could still see a rise tomorrow. Don't stop bding yet, though! I think pichi is right, you gals are going through this one together. Hopefully you'll be bump buddies too in a couple of weeks!

*Tierney-*Yep, looks like you still have time to swarm and attack that egg. Get to it, if your cycle is like your last one o should happen any day now!

*Smokey-*Looking good, that bounce is very encouraging and BD schedule looks awesome. Do you know how long your LP is usually? Will you be testing soon?

*Ginger-*Temps are so high, they are looking really good! The Clomid may just have done the trick! You are sooooo in triphasic territory!

*Foxy-*Beautiful!!! I love the rise, and it's so out of the ordinary. Now, give us a couple more and go triphasic! I so want this for you, everything is crossed (even my little one's webbed fingers :haha:) come on BFP!!

Oh, and thanks for asking about me foxy, I'm still pretty symptom-less. Only slight nausea here and there, but it really doesn't affect what I eat. It sucks because I was hoping to lose a few pounds before I start ballooning, but no such luck. I have my first midwife appointment in about 2 weeks and my 12 week scan on Mar. 12, I'll keep you posted about how that all goes.


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: mystic you made me laugh with the little ones's webbed fingers :) So funny. Thank you. I hope this is a lucky month. I'm ok either way actually, pretty relaxed this month - unusual for me! 

Don't worry about losing a few pounds - look after yourself and your little one and treat yourself to whatever you fancy :) 

Great that you haven't really had disruptive symptoms - I hope this continues for you.

How exciting - 12 week scan in a few weeks. Wow that has gone so quickly. Bet you can't wait to see that monitor screen. :happydance:x


----------



## RedRose19

my temp keeps going down :( i think that means its over for this cycle right? :( and it went below the line.. :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

Babyhopes - a dip below the coverline doesn't always mean AF is on her way! At 8dpo, that could be an implantation dip! Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Baby Love

Hi everyone,

I shouldn't technically be here as we're WTT right now, but I wanted to start charting so I know by June when's the best date to conceive...I registered on fertility friend and am totally bamboozled! Firstly my period is all out of sync for some reason - my last one started on 7th Jan and lasted for about 3 days...I haven't had one since! I did get really ill a couple weeks ago (vomiting and nausea), so maybe my body is all off balance right now. So according to fertility friend, I am on day 43 of my cycle (?!) - my temp has been rising the past couple of days and I have watery CM and a sore back...does this mean I'm ovulating or does it mean my period is going to come in the next couple days?

I'm so confused; if anyone can give me some advice I'd be really grateful! 

You guys probably know a lot more than me about this kind of stuff :wacko:

Thanks in advance! x x x


----------



## NicoleB

Unless you know what your per O temps are its hard to say rather you've Od yet or not or rather you are about to!..That being said you could be about to O or about to start af because some ladies get ewcm or watery cm both with about to O and when they are about to start af!


----------



## Baby Love

NicoleB said:


> Unless you know what your per O temps are its hard to say rather you've Od yet or not or rather you are about to!..That being said you could be about to O or about to start af because some ladies get ewcm or watery cm both with about to O and when they are about to start af!

Thanks Nicole! This is very confusing stuff isn't it?! I hope AF comes soon, I need to start having regular cycles :wacko:

x x x


----------



## fairygirl

Baby Love, could we have a peak at your chart? You can do this my getting the address from the homepage setup page found via the sharing tab on the left.
There is the possibility the illness has caused an annovulatory cycle, or you are having a carzy long one. O is normally determined by a sustained temp rise.


----------



## NicoleB

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> I had a temp drop this morning, felt like crap, was in a HORRIBLE mood and wanted to get drunk (lol). So I half-heartedly took a test so I'd know if I was "safe" or not..I'm 2 days away from AF. Lo-and-behold that beautiful 2nd pink line showed up in about 45 seconds.
> 
> I'm scared to death. Needless to say, my mood is much better lol.
> 
> Will still be hanging around here..as I just don't believe it yet. My temps are so...normal!
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say thanks to everyone that has helped me..I only hope I can help someone as much as you guys have helped me. Tons and tons of baby dust to you wonderful ladies!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so freaking happy for you!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> ablackater..gl hon.
> 
> nicoleb..did your chart show the rises when you got prenant? I know some girls O early. On cd 6 I was still bleeding and had some cm which to me was wet. Almost ewcm. I have had preggo symptoms on and oof. Ugh
> 
> No my temp shifted up after I ovulated (all tho my morning bbts were kinda high before O if I remove the pos opks from the 4th and 5th ff has my O date as cd 25..again I dont think so because of the low day time body temps)...unless I'm misunderstanding what your asking? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> after your MC. My doc told me it takes up to 3 months for the hormones to get better.Click to expand...
> 
> OH OK I'm sorry..my temps went back to normal pretty fast..they stayed high until cd 11 and by cd 12 were down to 97.2 I Od on cd 19 and got my bfp for Gregory on cd 28..my OB told me it could take a month or a few for my body to get back to normal..but I was very lucky it went back really fast.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine are overall higher than last month. So I am guessing that mine are still high due to hormones. :growlmad: I was just wondering if there is a chance of being preggo without the high temps cause that is all I missing..Click to expand...

Estrogen is what keeps you temps low (or even high than nor sometimes) progesterone with what rises it (and if your temps are higher than norm one month then you post O temps would be even higher!) you bbt may not go back to what it was before it may be overall just higher now! looking at your chart your temps havent really gone up all that much..sometimes or bodies just change before my pre O temps were between 97.0 to around 97.4 and after O was only as high as about 98.2 now per O they were 97 to as high as (if I really did O on feb 5th as 98.1..if I Od on the 31st they were as high as 97.7) and my per O temps have been 98.7 and right now ranging at 98.4..


----------



## Baby Love

I don't know if this has worked; let me know if you can make sense of it! x

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## bernina

Congratulations *PeaceLoveBaby*!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :baby:

I am SO happy to see another BFP from our charting newbie thread!!!

Continued sticky glue to you and your little bean. Can't wait to see your first scan!!

Welcome to the newbies. * im confused*, as soon as you update your chart link we'll take a peak and see if we can answer some of your questions.


----------



## fairygirl

Baby Love said:


> I don't know if this has worked; let me know if you can make sense of it! x
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Yes it worked. It is a bit early to tell as only a handful of temps on there. See what happens over the next few days.


----------



## Baby Love

fairygirl said:


> Baby Love said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if this has worked; let me know if you can make sense of it! x
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Yes it worked. It is a bit early to tell as only a handful of temps on there. See what happens over the next few days.Click to expand...

Thanks, fairygirl. I only started charting very recently, so there will be a lot more detail to it over the next little while :flower:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Glad I could give you a laugh foxy!

Yeah, I am looking forward to the 12 week scan, it might actually look like more than a smudge by then! Fish&Chips is having hers this week, I think, hopefully she'll post a pic in here....Do you hear that Fish&Chips?!

*BabyHopes-*I agree with foxy, it's too soon to tell unless your LP is normally only around 8 days, which it probably isn't so don't start feeling down yet. Until you get fully blown AF, you're still in the game for this month!

*BabyLove-*It's so smart that you strated charting before trying. In hindsight I wish I had done that so I would know what was up before trying with my "orientation" cycles. You'll be an old pro by the time you start TTC. I agree with the others, you don't really have too much info on your chart yet, and we will likely have to wait until next cycle to see anything, though it's entirely possible you may not have o'd yet. If you put your chart in your signature we will watch it for you and offer up advice as we get it. Good luck with the charting!


----------



## Baby Love

[QUOTE*BabyLove-*It's so smart that you strated charting before trying. In hindsight I wish I had done that so I would know what was up before trying with my "orientation" cycles. You'll be an old pro by the time you start TTC. I agree with the others, you don't really have too much info on your chart yet, and we will likely have to wait until next cycle to see anything, though it's entirely possible you may not have o'd yet. If you put your chart in your signature we will watch it for you and offer up advice as we get it. Good luck with the charting![/QUOTE]

Thanks for that, and congrats on your pregnancy :happydance: I'll put a link to my chart on my signature so you can let me know what you think when there's more info on it! I've got a funny feeling I have just ovulated (rise in temp and high, closed cervix) - so I'm hoping AF comes in a few days x x x


----------



## 4everhopefull

please would it be possible for sombody to watch my chart aswell? i know i sound so stupid, but im dyslexic and numbers are the bain of my life arrrgh. but ingeniously by hubby is teaching me about the overall shape of a chart if that makes any sense? so im seeing how the shapes may be rather than the numbers??? ohh its hard to explain lol.

CONGRATZ!!!!!! on all of the beautifull pregnancys going on....maybe this is a lucky thread lol.
well i spent ages on the web...got so excited to find some poas's and proudly announced they are 10 ul..??? , well cut a long story short they were pregnancy tests lmao !!! :rofl: soooo i may have been a bit premature lol. 

much luffs 4ever hopefull XXXX :dust:


----------



## pichi

Morning girls. 
Look who got another high temp this morning :D


----------



## 4everhopefull

i fink i see it!!!!!! woohoo!!!!!! go you !!!! :dance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Goooooo pichi :thumbup:

Bit annoyed with myself this morning! Woke up an hour early and decided to temp. 98.04 which I have used on my chart. Stuck thermo in mouth - took it out - rolled over and went back to sleep for another 1hr & 15 mins - only opened one eye! haha. 

I was very naughty and temped again at normal temping time of 07:15. 98.20. Ummed and arghed about whether to use the higher one and decided to follow my own advice of use the first one! lol :haha:

Hope everyone is well this morning.


----------



## fairygirl

Pichi, :thumbup:
Foxy, don't worry both temps keep you in a nice high place.

Right apologies in advance, I have to babble about mine (cut and pasted from my journal :p)
I'm pretty sure I have O'd, I got a ridiculousy high temp (36.70) this morning, but think it was a fluke as maybe my sleep was a bit too disrupted (woke up a couple of times to look at the time on my phone, then DF got up). I took my temp after another 3 and a half hours sleep and it was only 0.06 higher at 36.76. Now when I took it at the later time yesterday it was 36.83 so somewhere along the line my temping efforts have gone wrong. I'm gonna put the later one in an adjuster and see what it says (around the same low as yesterday). So either yesterday's was wrong, or today's was, expecting a drop tomorrow, whether it be a 4dpo drop or you have only just ovulated and it's not that high drop. :shrug: Should I put in that I am sleep deprived? I'll leave it til I see tomorrow's I guess. Anyways when I change the tuning method to Research or FAM I get CD18 as my O day, whereas on Advanced I need at least another 2 high temps to get a CD20 O. Maybe I should split the difference and think of it as CD19 which it is with the Monitor setting.

Sorry it is a babble and more of a talk myself round post. Would appreciate opinions though.


----------



## Helly

Hi Ladies, sorry to jump in, I could really use some advice and Aaisirie isnt online yet!

Im not sleeping very well (bizarrely my sleeping has gotten worse post my suspected ov day of Sunday), Im not getting up but im waking up a lot, I reckon it might be not far off hourly! I know yesterday morning I woke up thinking my alarm was about to go off and took my temp and it was actually 3am (it was 36.40)! I certainly woke up a few more times and eventually my alarm went off and I took my temp (it was 36.68). Same happened last night, I woke up a few times between 3am and my alarm time (alarm time is 6.30). My temp was 36.69, now FF has moved my OV date from 14th to 16th, taking me from 5dpo to 3dpo, but on 16th I had sticky cm so no way I was ovulating right? Only other thing of note is when my CP was checked last night (I get him to do it, he knows what he's doing more :D) he said it was high, so high he couldnt actually reach it to tell if it was open or soft etc, he has never said that before, though it was about an hour and a half later than normal checking time. If you look at my chart you can see we haven't BD'd since Monday so now im worried we have ballsed it up. Nevermind the fact im ow further from testing than I was!

I'd appreciate any advice you have ladies x


----------



## piesey

Morning ladies

Pichi - great temp rise!

Mine has stayed the same again which is good. I'll know tomorrow if AF arrives as that's when she should show her face. I'm having the usual dull aches just before she's due so not holding out much hope. It's weird that my temps are still fairly high though - I thought they'd have dropped by now....

Hope you are all ok today xx


----------



## fairygirl

Helly, I do that, the only thing you can do with FF is mark today's temp from the normal time as sleep deprived. As for your O, I don't get on with FF over O dates (as you can see from my post above) I can see why it says CD16 due to where your coverline now is. Strange that your cervix has disappeared coz it definately looks like you've O'd.


----------



## fairygirl

Piesey :dust: for you, I hope those cramps are baby settling in and not AF!


----------



## Pixxie

Girls I had a rise today!!!! :D :happydance: 

Opinions on ov day? Call me mad but I stand by CD16 ;) xxx


----------



## Helly

Thanks fairygirl, I didnt realise you could mark it as sleep deprived, so would you say I o'd on cd14 or is the new day of CD16 correct?


----------



## Pixxie

Helly, looks like CD14 to me :) x


----------



## Helly

Yay thanks! The thought of going back to 3dpo has done my head in! I'll override it now, or is that a bad idea?


----------



## fairygirl

Helly have you played with the other detection tuning settings? It does look like CD14 was your last low so possibly that was O day.


----------



## fairygirl

Pixxie, your chart is confusing! I'd say 16 or maybe 18 (although in my mind 18 would sit on the coverline for a day16 O).


----------



## Helly

There are detection tuning settings? :) I just looked at that but it said it was only for experts, and that I aint! I dont suppose you could tell me what to do if you wouldnt mind? And I will adjust it how you say, I just cant see how I could have o'd on CD16 as my CM changed so obviously to sticky / creamy.


----------



## fairygirl

Helly, choose whichever setting you like, yeah it says for experts but try them anyway, you can always switch it back, it will just say due to new settings it is changing your date or this is for experts blah, blah, blah. FF did that to me last cycle, said I O'd 2 days after I thought I had and my cm had changed. I think my temp taking must be seriously unreliable. Or maybe it is the fact I have been told in the past I have non-restorative sleep, hmm, food for thought.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Morning ladies. Well good news for me today, we've just had our 12 week scan and our little Fishy is swimming along perfectly! I feel a little unsure about posting the pic here as I know there has been some upsetting news on here recently, but if anyone wants to have a look, it's on my journal (link at the bottom of my signature). Love to you all! xx


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats Fish&Chips, I shall go sneak a peek x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hmmmmm no idea whats going on with me. I was expecting a rise today and instead I've had a little drop :shrug: 

Just overlayed my chart with last months and they look so different :wacko:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Fairygirl - I'd say Cd20 :)

Pixxie - I'd say CD16 :)

Shazza - chart is very different. Hopefully that is good news.

Fish&Chips - Will check it out now! :)


----------



## fairygirl

As long as I have O'd. Still think today was a fluke!


----------



## fairygirl

Shazza, as Foxy said, this could be a good thing. FX crossed your temp stays up!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Helly - I'd be tempted to say ov was CD14. i think maybe the open circled temps (sleep deprived) and also the EWCM recorded on CD15 could be throwing FF off slightly. Have you tried changing your CM to C for Cd15 and see if that makes a difference? Just a thought - I'm obssessed with playing around with FF settings! haha


----------



## Helly

Thanks Fairy girl and Foxy! Ive just changed the setting from "advanced" to "fertility awareness" and that changed my ov back to 14? Sorry for being dim with this, its my first month but im trying to learn quick!


----------



## Helly

Oh and if I remember rightly on CD15 (sorry for the TMI) the stuff in my softcup that next morning was lotiony, so maybe I should change my CM from egg white, I do recall later that day (again sorry for the TMI) that although it was stretchy it was more tinged yellow?


----------



## foxyloxy28

If it was lotiony, I would change it to creamy :)


----------



## Helly

Haha, see what you mean this is fun! I changed it to creamy, but the setting back to advanced, took out all the sleep depriveds and it says CD14!


----------



## fairygirl

That looks alright now Helly.


----------



## Helly

Brill, I was gutted this morning! Thank you all x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Much better Helly :) Look forward to seeing the chart develop


----------



## posh

Shazza - mine dropped this morning - is this a bad thing? I thought temps were suppose to stay elevated? :wacko:
Peacelovebaby - many congrats on you BFP! I hope we have many more in the next couple of weeks :winkwink:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks everyone for the congrats :D

I didnt have internet the WHOLE day so I wasn't able to get back on here!!!!!!


----------



## piesey

Congrats Peace! That's lovely news. 

Helly - chart looking good!

Posh - I don't think one temp drop is a bad thing on its own - it's a tiny drop on your chart - see what happens over the next few days. good luck!

xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

posh - that is only a very, very minimal drop there. It's the pattern you are looking for hun. Try not to pay too much attention to the individual temps (I really should take notice of my own advice!!) :haha:

Just wanted to say to Nicole - loving the family pics in your siggy hun :)


----------



## pichi

I seem to be getting cramps still - hope that's not a bad thing!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Morning ladies! My free VIP membership on FF expired a couple of days ago and at first I couldn't enter my temp and I was all bummed out because I thought I would have to pay to keep even the basic membership- but then I realized my keyboard wasn't plugged in properly! So I was very relieved when I could enter my temp. I'm still a little bummed that I don't have the fancy schmancy ov predictor anymore, but I think that with my previous experience and last month's chart I'll be able to figure it out well enough to DTD on the right days.

To the gals that only have a few days on their first charts- don't worry! You'll get a pattern soon!


----------



## gingerbaby4us

I know I'm supposed to love the weekend, but I just want it to be over! Monday I will be 11dpo so that means by Thursday I can test. My temp took a baby dip today but I'm trying not to read into the individual temps too much. 

Pinchi-I think cramps are good they could be a sign of ovulation or if you already o'd implantation.


----------



## foxyloxy28

ginger - that chart is still looking good! :)


----------



## fairygirl

Ladies, I'm sick. My temp is all over the place today and now well over 37! I know this is not a fever but I accidently took my temp after sipping some tea :dohh: so not with it and it went to 37.53 and started beeping like crazy, I don't even think that is a fever til over 38!
My throat is killing me, my glands hurt and I have a cough!

In better news my bbs hurt! A sign of O.


----------



## fairygirl

Huh, I put in that I have a fever, just to see what happened and it took my dot away! So instead I put sleep deprived to give an empty spot so it knows the temp may not be reliable and my sleep was a bit disturbed. Or should I just leave it?


----------



## 4everhopefull

awwww, get well soon fairy girl, hi foxy, hope your well, and hi and huggs all the other ladies, my memory is fart. well i spent the morning in bed, bloody endometreosis, but...i did ask for my af to return so yay!!!! now i got the stupid idea in my head im not ovulating lol, but mega excited about ordering my ic poas in the morning!!! :dance: , and ive managed 3 pregnancys so i think i may be being stupid lol. my nest task is to get pregnant and keep bubba in for long enough so im having the stich and praying for 30 weeks. if only i knew last time and had a stich earley enough...sigh..... anyways sorry that was off tangent. 

ohhh is the jumping about thing on my temps normal??? sorry to bother you all XXXXXXXX
:dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

fairygirl - get better soon. Although, being ill during ov is supposed to be a plus!! :) Hope this is the case for you. I'd leave your temp as it is and just make a note that you weren't feeling well. See what tomorrow's temp brings.

4ever - yep, fluctuating temps is absolutely normal :)


----------



## 4everhopefull

fankoo :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Foxy, thanks I changed it back, kinda excited if my temps stay high illness or not, it'll make for a better chart than last time!

4everhopefull, fluctuating temps are normal. Hopefully they will settle a little bit once AF disappears. Don't be silly about intruding, we're all here to support each other xx


----------



## 4everhopefull

thanks fairygirl, and everyone else...im a bit teary and erm....down.:cry:...but ill be ok, i found some support :yay: :dance:.....thanks for this XX


----------



## Tierney

my temp has dropped today again and my opks are getting darker i think i may be going to o at the weekend yay about time i cant wait for it to hurry up and happen!
arhh 4ever, hope your ok dont get down keep positive x
fairygirl, hope ya feel better soon, your charts looking good id say day 20 for o x


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks Tierney, FX you O! Seeing that Peak on the CBFM is so exciting, you wait! I woke DF up for dtd the minute I saw it.


----------



## Tierney

I bet I do that aswell Fairy, I hope I get a peak some people don't get one on their first cycle of using the CBFM but Ive got my fingers crossed for one!

x


----------



## fairygirl

I did!! You'll know the minute you see a really clear dark line closest to the wick (dipping end). The other line is estrogen and gets lighter the nearer you are to O showing an increase.


----------



## impatient

Does anyone take there temp in the middle of the day just to see what it does? I know it can go up but I was wondering by how much? I took it about two hours after waking up and all I had done was sit and watch tv. It went up by 1.1 degrees. Is that normal? Does anyone know?


----------



## fairygirl

impatient, I do. I admit it. I just read somewhere it should fluctuate by 0.6 celsius or 1 farenheight during the day, I guess that is after a rise from your resting temp. I know you shouldn't read too much into it, but it is fun.
Edit: I just checked your chart are you gonna opk anytime soon? I have a feeling your O is not far off as your temps are steadier. It is just a feeling and I'm no expert.


----------



## moochacha

Hey girls,

Thanks for all your support and thoughts its really touching. :hugs:

OMG Peace congrats!! That's wonderful news.

I started taking my temp again because of the circumstances and my temp is super high!!! Yay I have to say that made me smile.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/moochacha here is my chart again ill add it to my sig :D

How's the CBFM going fairy? I think I might get one soon. :D


----------



## fairygirl

Moochacha- I like my cbfm lots, even if FF doesn't :rofl: they need to make friends asap. Maybe I'm just rubbish at temping.
Your chart is looking great :p Hhave you been tempted to poas? Or are you waiting for your next appointment?


----------



## foxyloxy28

moochacha - excellent news that your temp is super high :) sending positive vibes your way. :)


----------



## smokey01

lets hope it stays high moochacha!

i love my cbfm its another gadget for me to play with he he well i'm away with the oh in the lorry at the moment which means not much sleep so my temps will be boobies up and i can't poas argh lol which i guess is a good thing :)


----------



## moochacha

fairygirl said:


> Moochacha- I like my cbfm lots, even if FF doesn't :rofl: they need to make friends asap. Maybe I'm just rubbish at temping.
> Your chart is looking great :p Hhave you been tempted to poas? Or are you waiting for your next appointment?

When I poas it comes out negative. :cry: So I'm just going to go by my bloods. Actually my bloods are over 500 hcg the last time I had them taken but I went home and poas and it came back negative.

I have never had any issues with hpt with all my other pregnancies so I don't know whats different now? I guess my urine isn't picking up hcg.

Still even though my bloods are coming back positive they are 1/4 of the hcg they should be, bloods should be picking up over 2000 hcg by now. So we've named our bean Our Shy Little Squishy! :blush:


----------



## fairygirl

Moochacha, your body doesn't like showing hcg huh. Come on Shy Little Squishy, let your parents know you are there!


----------



## moochacha

Hehe yes Shy just like s/he Dad!

Your chart is looking good Fairy I think you'll get crosshairs soon. :wohoo:


----------



## fairygirl

I really hope my temp is up again in the morning! It's been 37.25 or there abouts all evening. Better not just be this virus making it super dooper high!

Sending you positive baby vibes x


----------



## shaerichelle

Moochacha fingers crossed for you and your beanie. Our blood I believe has to release the hcg into our urine. I personally am not so sure about hpt. Some people cant get them to work until later in pregnancy or not at all!


----------



## NicoleB

impatient said:


> Does anyone take there temp in the middle of the day just to see what it does? I know it can go up but I was wondering by how much? I took it about two hours after waking up and all I had done was sit and watch tv. It went up by 1.1 degrees. Is that normal? Does anyone know?

I do..thats how I knew I hadnt Od after my pos opk on the 25th of January (or at least I dont think I did) my bbt was up but my day time temp was way down as low as 96.8 sometimes..your day time tepms go up a so mine going down has me thinking I Od later well that and 2 days of pos opks on feb 4th and 5th lol my bbts are ranging 98.4 (has been as high as 98.7 and as low as 97.7 after O this cycle)..and my day time temps are ranging 98.3 to 98.7 (and have been as high as 98.8) of course unless I just get out of the bath or drink soemthing hot then up really high..so while your day time temp can go up by more then 1 degree its doesnt have to!


----------



## rachrach82

im 27 and have 1 child 7 yrs i also have a underactive thyroid which is now level first time in 7 yrs, any throid shouldnt be much of a prob if it stays as it is. so using opk tests for first time and checking mc and cervical positions. its gone well opk's showed ov at cd 13/14 and im now OPD 17/3, im open minded and dont expect miracles as ive been waiting 7yrs for a pregnancy, but im hopefull and patient. we had intercourse within the peck timing of my opk chart and mc chart, i've got my head round my charting but havent started bbt as i dont think ill follow it as i wake at different times on different days there no pattern. i hope we can share and help each other when u all need a chat. xxx:flower:


----------



## kirsten627

Here is my chart. This is my first month charting so I'm not too sure what to expect. Does it seem like I really ovulated? My jump in temps was only around .02, except for today it went up more but FF predicts I ovulated on CD 11. It just seems like my temps are always low.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c9bb1

The only symptoms I am having is sore boobs. Also saw a tiny bit of spotting today when I wiped.


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> Moochacha fingers crossed for you and your beanie. Our blood I believe has to release the hcg into our urine. I personally am not so sure about hpt. Some people cant get them to work until later in pregnancy or not at all!

Thanks this gives me hope! Off topic OMG I adore you avatar picture you look radiant in! I love your shrug last min for my wedding I wanted a shrug just like that but couldn't get one in time so I made one the night before the wedding. lol


----------



## moochacha

kirsten627 said:


> Here is my chart. This is my first month charting so I'm not too sure what to expect. Does it seem like I really ovulated? My jump in temps was only around .02, except for today it went up more but FF predicts I ovulated on CD 11. It just seems like my temps are always low.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c9bb1
> 
> The only symptoms I am having is sore boobs. Also saw a tiny bit of spotting today when I wiped.

Hi hun, 

I personally think your temps are fine. There's a few things that can cause low BBT but nothing to worry about unless you have chart a few months and have noticed low BBT and or short LP. Looking at your chart I would say that it looks perfect and if you charted you CM you would prob have solid lines.

Good luck when are you going to test?


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Moochacha fingers crossed for you and your beanie. Our blood I believe has to release the hcg into our urine. I personally am not so sure about hpt. Some people cant get them to work until later in pregnancy or not at all!
> 
> Thanks this gives me hope! Off topic OMG I adore you avatar picture you look radiant in! I love your shrug last min for my wedding I wanted a shrug just like that but couldn't get one in time so I made one the night before the wedding. lolClick to expand...

ignore the hpt..matter of fact trash them all. I think with hope we can all get through the ttc rollcoaster.

the shrug was last minute for me lol.. I found it and had to have it. It matched perfect.


----------



## kirsten627

moochacha said:


> kirsten627 said:
> 
> 
> Here is my chart. This is my first month charting so I'm not too sure what to expect. Does it seem like I really ovulated? My jump in temps was only around .02, except for today it went up more but FF predicts I ovulated on CD 11. It just seems like my temps are always low.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c9bb1
> 
> The only symptoms I am having is sore boobs. Also saw a tiny bit of spotting today when I wiped.
> 
> Hi hun,
> 
> I personally think your temps are fine. There's a few things that can cause low BBT but nothing to worry about unless you have chart a few months and have noticed low BBT and or short LP. Looking at your chart I would say that it looks perfect and if you charted you CM you would prob have solid lines.
> 
> Good luck when are you going to test?Click to expand...

I'll probably test on CD 28 if my temps keep up or rising until then. Thanks for your input. It definitely helped ease my mind a little. Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## pichi

*hmpf* my temps after ovulation look crap compared to last month :(


----------



## 4everhopefull

ok, good morning you luverly lot!!! :hugs:....hubby and i cannot fathom this, and unlessi figure it out ill be pos for days on end lol. 
i have roughly a 41 day cycle, and af for roughly 10 days,,,,, so roughly when do i start looking for ov????:shrug:. nd btw...this thread is giving me so much more pma!!!! i love looking and seing im not alone:happydance::happydance::happydance:

love to you all
4ever XX:headspin::hugs2::headspin::hugs2::friends::friends::friends:


----------



## pichi

Well for my 38 day cycle I think its advised to test from CD20 onwards so 41 I'd guess CD22?


----------



## 4everhopefull

pichi, thanks hunnypie :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

pichi said:


> *hmpf* my temps after ovulation look crap compared to last month :(

Your chart is looking fine pichi!!! I would be totally happy with nice temps like that. Sometimes I think I have a low progesterone because of my temps.

Sending you loads of :dust:


----------



## moochacha

see how crap my chart was this cycle lol https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/moochacha... Argh I have to find the link for the FF ticker again. It keeps trying to make me make a pregnancy ticker.


----------



## 4everhopefull

girls, im really not being ignorant by not commenting on cycles, i do look, and i am interested but its all double dutch for a while......i will get the idea soon enough :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

4everhopefull said:


> girls, im really not being ignorant by not commenting on cycles, i do look, and i am interested but its all double dutch for a while......i will get the idea soon enough :hugs:

Hehe its all good chick!!!! It took me a while to figure it all out as well. I think its all in the practice of charting!!! Good luck for you this cycle, we will keep an eye on your chart :flower:


----------



## samfitz

hello am new here i have been trying to conceive for 5 years just wondering if someone could help me i want to no how you do these charts that you have all got on thank you


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sam - Welcome

If you go to www.fertilityfriend.com you can sign up and get going. There is a full tutorial on there on how to chart etc. You will need to pick up a BBT thermometer (Boots etc do them) - they are about £3.00 online also. It needs to be 2 decimal points - i.e. 97.55

It's normally advisable to chart charting from the first day of your period, however if you are mid cycle, you can start taking your temp etc to get into a routine. You need to take your temperature first thing in the morning (and at the same time if possible) - before getting up, having a drink etc. 

Good luck :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Sam. Firstly you need to sign up to somewhere like Fertility Friend and also get yourself a BBT (Body Bass Thermometer). Basically the idea is is that you take your temp literally as soon as you wake up every morning, preferably at the same time each day. You then log it on the chart. If you take it after being awake for too long or moving too much, the temp will be unreliable. 

From the overall patterns that your temps start to make, you can see when you have ovulated and therefore you know how well you timed you bd-ing (baby dance!!). You can also watch your temps over the 2 weeks past ovulation - if it drops below the coverline (Fertility Friend will automatically add this - it's basically your average temp before ovulation) then the chances are you are about to have your AF (aunt flow), so really you want your temp to stay high, if not go even higher.

There are other things you can monitor and log as well and the more you do the better and more reliable your chart will be. 

Firstly you can monitor you CM (cervical mucus). This changes throughout your cycle. At first you may not have any. Then it goes sticky. On the lead up to ovulation it will go creamy and then when you are about to ovulate it will go watery or even better like an egg white consistency. This is when you want to make sure you are bd-ing (at least every other day). After you ovulate your CM will go back to sticky. It may also stay creamy. Sometimes creamy CM after ovulation is a sign that you have conceived.

The other thing to check could be your CP (cervical position) but some ladies find this a little bit invasive. It involves inserting your fingers inside yourself and feeling your cervix. If it's low and hard, you are not ovulating. If it's soft and high.. you may be ovulating. It's a bit unreliable on it's own as the position can change throughout the day.

Sometimes people realise they have been timing their bd-ing incorrectly or they can see that the time after their ovulation is too short and therefore may need some help to sort that out. Sometimes they find out they aren't ovulating at all.

An ideal chart will start off with a mid or low temp during the AF. It will then drop or stay low and then may possibly drop again just before ovulation (this doesn't always happen). When you have ovulated your temp will rise above the other temps. You should have 3 higher temps before fertility friend will add a line to show when you ovulated. It should then stay high until your AF is about to come. If it continues to stay high after the AF is due then you are pregnant.

Think this is it!!!!! Good luck!!! It can really work - it did for me. xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey Fish&Chips - next big milestone for you is the 20 week scan right? Are you planning on finding out if little fishy is a he or she? x


----------



## samfitz

i have got a cbfm i have been on that website an been through all the steps but not sure how to get the chart on here. it takes me all my time to get back to where i have been just trying to figure it all out.


----------



## foxyloxy28

If you go to your home page settings on FF it will give you a link to put in your signature on here :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm not sure I'm afraid. Any one else?

Foxy.. end of the 1st tri for me on Thursday!! I can't believe it! And then yep, 20 week scan is the next big milestone. Both my and my dh are rubbish at surprises so we are going to find out the sex and let everyone know as soon as possible! x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Haha I'd be exactly the same. There is no way I could not find out! :) Wow end of 1st tri that is so exciting. x


----------



## samfitz

i am on cd 15 my moniter is showing high but i usualy peak by now i am also on clomid this is my first month taking it but for the past 3 days i have been gettin alot of pressure in the pit of my stomach an very sore so i think im ovulating .


----------



## moochacha

Fish&Chips said:


> I'm not sure I'm afraid. Any one else?
> 
> Foxy.. end of the 1st tri for me on Thursday!! I can't believe it! And then yep, 20 week scan is the next big milestone. Both my and my dh are rubbish at surprises so we are going to find out the sex and let everyone know as soon as possible! x

Yay!! :happydance: I'm going to find out this time around!


----------



## samfitz

cant put nothing on signature


----------



## samfitz

im getting frustrated


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's bizarre. Are you going to the User CP option and then amending your signature?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey moochacha! xx


----------



## piesey

hi all - just checking in today. Temp gone high again (although I took it a bit later than normal as I had a lie in!). Fingers crossed AF won't show. Trying not to test as I'm a bit scared. Might leave it and see what happens today/tomorrow.

How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## samfitz

i will figure it out soon i hope


----------



## pichi

Thanks moochacha :) how are you hun anyhoo?


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies... i tested this morning thinking my chart looks good.. but bfn :( im 10dpo most ladies get there bfp on 10dpo.. but not even a hint of a line

i had a dip below the line the other day tho..


----------



## fairygirl

Piesey - It is looking good for you.
Pichi - Don't worry hun.
Babyhopes10 - 10dpo is still* really* early. You're more likely to get a accurate result 14-16dpo. 
Samfitz - On FF go to the sharing tab on the left and click on Homepage setup, at the top there will be a url saying www.fertiltiyfriend.com/home/ and then your chart reference number. You can copy that and then on here go into User CP, edit signature and paste the url in. Alternatively on FF you can set up a ticker, copy the BB code it gives you and paste that into your sig instead and you should end up with a ticker that sends you straight to your chart when you click on it. 

I think everyone elses queries have been answered.

AFM - Same temp again this morning. Again I had a disturbed sleep and still have this virus. But I took my temp after moving about for 5 mins and it was over 37 so my temp this morning is looking pretty accurate, if anything my temps are definately higher. Bring on those crosshairs! :happydance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Just quickly, think you have to have posted 10 or so times on here before you can put a link in your sig! :)


----------



## piesey

Yes I couldn't add my chart to my signature until I'd posted a few times - that might be why. Hope you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## samfitz

yay finaly done it that was mind blowing still havent figured out how to put them in the center god i sound so stupid


----------



## Kaede351

Could someone please take a look at my chart? I don't know... it looks a bit erratic to me lol. Can anybody make any sense of it? :)

XxX

(link in my sig :))


----------



## fairygirl

Kaede - Apart from the high temp on CD15, your chart looks absolutely fine, you are still waiting to O. Were there any factors causing the high? Alcohol, the heating being left on, a really restless night or getting out of bed?


----------



## Firedancer41

Dizzyd said:


> Hi All! New to charting and softcups this month..I'm sure I'll have lots of questions..Took my first temp this morning..I hope I don't forget tomorrow!! Can't wait to learn more about my cycle..
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Hi Dizzy! This is my first month temping as well. I suppose we'll learn together as we go along. I feel like between the charting lessons at FF and the knowledgable ladies here, I have a pretty ood grasp already. Good luck and :dust: to you!


----------



## pichi

Fairygirl : i think i see OV for you ^__^

i'm still cramping :S that's been what? 4 days now. strange


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Pichi, cramping is a good sign!!!


----------



## pichi

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Pichi, cramping is a good sign!!!

it is? i swear i thought AF was guna get me super early yesterday. today, it's not so bad just very light twinges and an achey back


----------



## foxyloxy28

pichi & fairy - great that you both appear to have ov'd a lot earlier this cycle than your pevious :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

peace- how are things with you? Symptoms?


----------



## Kaede351

fairygirl said:


> Kaede - Apart from the high temp on CD15, your chart looks absolutely fine, you are still waiting to O. Were there any factors causing the high? Alcohol, the heating being left on, a really restless night or getting out of bed?

Not that I can think of. The heating might have been on, but I'm not sure. I've been at my in-laws house all week so I don't know how they set their heating.

I was going to use OPKs, but I forgot to take them with me... and wouldn't have been able to PIAC to use them anyway. We got home yesterday but I wasn't sure whether I should start using them or not cuz I've only stopped spotting/bleeding from AF about 3 or 4 days ago (can't remember cuz wasn't tracking properly while I was away), which in itself is unsual. Ah well lol, I might start using them. Do I need to use FMU? or any time during the day? :)

Thanks for that btw, I'm so dumb when it comes to this whole charting thing haha.

XxX


----------



## moochacha

Oh I have my fingers crossed for all of you [-o&lt;

OMG! Two days back on BnB after a week and a half break and I've had my first BnB disagreement.

Now I feel really bad because the girls thread has been taken over by Pro choice and Pro Life opinions. :dohh: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/278922-need-test-3.html#post4483977 is the thread. :coffee: Maybe I should just learn to shut up when it comes to really personal subjects like Pro Life and Pro Choice. :wacko:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Pichi, totally is a good sign..I had cramping from day of OV on till about 6 or 7 dpo then it stopped. It felt just like AF coming..and at some points my back hurt sooooo bad along with it. Fx'd for you! I'm excited :D

Foxy, I'm doing very well..not feeling pregnant at all yet *knock on wood*..kinda wishing I did feel it a bit more so I'd know all is well. AF was due today or tomorrow, so I'm so nervous. I've been crampy all day..not badly, but dull and low. I'm still in total disbelief! Still look at my 2 tests all the time lol.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Pro Life and Pro Choice is one discussion I have learned to just stay out of! I am very Pro Life.....but I respect that not everyone thinks how I do. Just don't wanna go onto that soapbox haha.


----------



## fairygirl

Kaede351 said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> Kaede - Apart from the high temp on CD15, your chart looks absolutely fine, you are still waiting to O. Were there any factors causing the high? Alcohol, the heating being left on, a really restless night or getting out of bed?
> 
> Not that I can think of. The heating might have been on, but I'm not sure. I've been at my in-laws house all week so I don't know how they set their heating.
> 
> I was going to use OPKs, but I forgot to take them with me... and wouldn't have been able to PIAC to use them anyway. We got home yesterday but I wasn't sure whether I should start using them or not cuz I've only stopped spotting/bleeding from AF about 3 or 4 days ago (can't remember cuz wasn't tracking properly while I was away), which in itself is unsual. Ah well lol, I might start using them. Do I need to use FMU? or any time during the day? :)
> 
> Thanks for that btw, I'm so dumb when it comes to this whole charting thing haha.
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

That is unusual that AF took so long to go away. I believe OPKs are best taken in the afternoon as the surge happens in the morning but takes a while to show in your urine. Someone else should know more than me.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm gonna check out the pro life etc thread :)


----------



## fairygirl

Oo PeaceLoveBaby, that is interesting what you have said about cramps and backache.


----------



## moochacha

Sending you loads of sticky vibes peace!!! :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Moochacha - I feel for the girl in that thread. We all make mistakes and she was just looking for advice and support.


----------



## Firedancer41

4everhopefull said:


> Congratz!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> ok, i now have thought of one more question lol!!! ,.....but i think its a good one!!
> here goes! i dont hve the money to pay for cbfm sticks....my cycle is to iregular to test every day until i find my ov time, as my temps wont tell me anything yet as i havnt been temping for long enough :hissy:...so as you probably know ive discoverd internet cheapies ...but if they are so much cheaper than clear blue, do they still work????:blush:
> thanks again for awnsering my silly questions ladies XXXXXXXX

I got mine from Amazon, through the company *early pregnancy tests*. 40 OPKs and 10 HPTs. The OPKs worked fine for me. I guess the hpts did too as they were negative :rofl:


----------



## moochacha

I think personally I'm prolife because my son was conceived by rape and I love him to bits he's my world and I was faced with the decision if I should keep him or not. 

Professionally I've always been pro choice I have learn to separate the two. I should have kept out of it, maybe its my pregnancy hormones in production.


----------



## moochacha

fairygirl said:


> Oo PeaceLoveBaby, that is interesting what you have said about cramps and backache.

Oh your temp is still nice and high :wohoo:


----------



## fairygirl

Don't beat yourself up Moochacha. You were trying to help xx

Edit: Yes I got another good temp, I must have O'd :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thank you for the sticky vibes!

I am also pro life..my DD was conceived by rape as well. So sorry you had to go through that :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I felt the need to put my 10 pence worth in on that thread! 

Moochacha - I can completely see the message you were trying to get through :)


----------



## shaerichelle

I had a huge temp spike today. I hope it stays high. But I feel kinda sick so who knows:(


----------



## Kaede351

fairygirl said:


> Kaede351 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> Kaede - Apart from the high temp on CD15, your chart looks absolutely fine, you are still waiting to O. Were there any factors causing the high? Alcohol, the heating being left on, a really restless night or getting out of bed?
> 
> Not that I can think of. The heating might have been on, but I'm not sure. I've been at my in-laws house all week so I don't know how they set their heating.
> 
> I was going to use OPKs, but I forgot to take them with me... and wouldn't have been able to PIAC to use them anyway. We got home yesterday but I wasn't sure whether I should start using them or not cuz I've only stopped spotting/bleeding from AF about 3 or 4 days ago (can't remember cuz wasn't tracking properly while I was away), which in itself is unsual. Ah well lol, I might start using them. Do I need to use FMU? or any time during the day? :)
> 
> Thanks for that btw, I'm so dumb when it comes to this whole charting thing haha.
> 
> XxXClick to expand...
> 
> That is unusual that AF took so long to go away. I believe OPKs are best taken in the afternoon as the surge happens in the morning but takes a while to show in your urine. Someone else should know more than me.Click to expand...

Thanks :D I'll take an OPK later when I next need the toilet haha. I'm excited again now ;) 

XxX


----------



## Baby Love

Ooh I'm glad this thread keeps popping up in my subscribed threads box...I've been charting for a few days now, am having an extremely long cycle but I think it's because I was really ill a couple of weeks ago so I must have been too sick to ovulate at the time. My temp shot up the other day, and now is going way down. I think that I'm in the luteal phase - am hoping AF comes in a few days! 

I'm posting my chart, feel free to have a gander and let me know what you think :hugs:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d22b3


----------



## Kaede351

I know this isn't about charting... but I just did an OPK and I THINK it was positive... 

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/private/SDC11099.jpg

The test line is darker isn't it?

XxX


----------



## foxyloxy28

Baby Love - that is a big dip! Looks like AF could be on the way, but you never know!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Kaede - I'd say that +ve! :) Get to bed girl!


----------



## Kaede351

foxyloxy28 said:


> Kaede - I'd say that +ve! :) Get to bed girl!

Wow, that must be lucky lol... Very first test I ever do and it's a pos?! hehehe... I'm properly excited now ;)

Gona have a shower and then do something special for DH me thinks :D (I feel a bit bad actually haha... I showed him the test stick to see what he thought and he thought is was BFP pregnancy test >.< doh lol... )

But woo, never thought I'd be so excited haha ;P seeya chickies!!!

XxX


----------



## foxyloxy28

haha bless him. Enjoy your night! ;)


----------



## smokey01

ok i just poas again and a bfn someone please stop me from doing it again until at least weds!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's impossible to stop such an addiction! lol.

Sorry about the BFN..good luck hun.


----------



## Fish&Chips

moochacha said:


> I think personally I'm prolife because my son was conceived by rape and I love him to bits he's my world and I was faced with the decision if I should keep him or not.
> 
> Professionally I've always been pro choice I have learn to separate the two. I should have kept out of it, maybe its my pregnancy hormones in production.

Hun your comments were very professional, diplomatic and wise. Unfortunately it's such an emotive subject that some ladies are too busy fighting their own corner to stop and just help that poor girl. Good for you for sticking up for her, no matter what your thoughts on the matter are. x


----------



## moochacha

smokey01 said:


> ok i just poas again and a bfn someone please stop me from doing it again until at least weds!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry about the bfn :hugs: fingers crossed for Wednesday!!!

Thanks Fish!! I ready foxy's post I think it was short and sweet, its what I wanted to say but didn't know how to put it. English is a second language for me Italian is my first. Sometimes I write to much to try explain myself better. lol

Anyway I saw the original poster was asking the girls in 1st Tri so hopefully she has found support with those ladies. :flower:


----------



## moochacha

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Thank you for the sticky vibes!
> 
> I am also pro life..my DD was conceived by rape as well. So sorry you had to go through that :hugs:

Sorry you had to go through it as well, BnB brings so many ladies from all walks of life together. Its amazing because I can imagine that a lot of girls who are in the same situation may feel alone.

My DS is 9 this year and I have to say that he has healed me through that incident, it's something that's not apart of who I am anymore. I am one happy lady that I've been given the gift of life and my son just rocks my world. :haha:

*Kaede351* - Oh lovely lines!!! :dust:

*shaerichelle* - That is totally a lovely temp spike!! Bring on O!!!!! Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## impatient

My temps are slowly rising, but does there have to be a large spike in temp for OV or can it slowly rise?? I can't believe I would be OV this late, my three previous cycles were 35-45 days long. I'll keep on BDing just in case!! I'm feeling really tired and crappy today, does anyone else get this around OV??


----------



## fairygirl

Impatient - I think I felt fatigued leading up to O earlier this week. Yes temps can do that, I think you have just hit what I imagine to be your coverline. If you O you'll have 3 temps above that.
Smokey - Try and wait another 48hours at least.

My evening temp is around 37.2 again, yay!


----------



## impatient

4everhopefull said:


> ok, good morning you luverly lot!!! :hugs:....hubby and i cannot fathom this, and unlessi figure it out ill be pos for days on end lol.
> i have roughly a 41 day cycle, and af for roughly 10 days,,,,, so roughly when do i start looking for ov????:shrug:. nd btw...this thread is giving me so much more pma!!!! i love looking and seing im not alone:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> love to you all
> 4ever XX:headspin::hugs2::headspin::hugs2::friends::friends::friends:

4everhopefull, I have long cycles around 45 days usually and I always start using my opks around day 14 just to be sure I don't miss anything. I would suggest cover all your basis that way you can never look back and say, "I sound have tested sooner or what if" even though I probably won't OV that early, it gives me piece of mind. Just thought I'd share:)


----------



## moochacha

fairygirl said:


> Impatient - I think I felt fatigued leading up to O earlier this week. Yes temps can do that, I think you have just hit what I imagine to be your coverline. If you O you'll have 3 temps above that.
> Smokey - Try and wait another 48hours at least.
> 
> My evening temp is around 37.2 again, yay!

Yay for high temps!!!

*impatient* - Have you played around with FF and added a few high temps in advance to see what will happen? I think another day or two of the same temps or high and FF will give you crosshairs.


----------



## Kaede351

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> *Kaede351* - Oh lovely lines!!! :dust:

Thankies ^^ :dust: to you too :D

XxX


----------



## SmileyShazza

Been away since yesterday so had a lot to catch up on. 

Nice to see we have more joinees https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/welcomeflowrs.gif to you all - looking forward to following your charts.

Smokey - your chart is looking great. Now step away from the tests - give yourself a couple of days off POAS and see what happens with your temps :)

Foxy - I love that last dip on your chart :thumbup: am just a day behind you when is AF due for you?

Kaede - I would do another OPK tomorrow as that line may get even darker but in the meantime get :sex:

Not much to see yet babylove - but keep at it and soon there will be more information on your chart :)

Nothing doing much here - am in the final countdown now. AF is due on Thursday - I'm hoping she takes a 9 month detour!


----------



## smokey01

SmileyShazza said:


> Been away since yesterday so had a lot to catch up on.
> 
> Nice to see we have more joinees https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/welcomeflowrs.gif to you all - looking forward to following your charts.
> 
> Smokey - your chart is looking great. Now step away from the tests - give yourself a couple of days off POAS and see what happens with your temps :)
> 
> Foxy - I love that last dip on your chart :thumbup: am just a day behind you when is AF due for you?
> 
> Kaede - I would do another OPK tomorrow as that line may get even darker but in the meantime get :sex:
> 
> Not much to see yet babylove - but keep at it and soon there will be more information on your chart :)
> 
> Nothing doing much here - am in the final countdown now. AF is due on Thursday - I'm hoping she takes a 9 month detour!

thanks i will try lol lets hope she takes a 9 month detour for all of us :thumbup:


----------



## NicoleB

smokey01 said:


> ok i just poas again and a bfn someone please stop me from doing it again until at least weds!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry about the bfn! Your chart looks great tho!!


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy your chart is looking great!!


----------



## Kaede351

SmileyShazza said:


> Kaede - I would do another OPK tomorrow as that line may get even darker but in the meantime get :sex:

Thanks :D yeah we did some baby dancing earlier lol, and maybe again before we go to sleep :)... if my tummy stops hurting lol XD But will be :sex: again tomorrow anyway :D I'm not leaving anything to chance this cycle... or at least trying not to!

I will test again tomorrow, do I have to do it around the same kind of time everyday?

XxX


----------



## SmileyShazza

I always try and do my opks around the same kind of day until I get a decent line then the following day I do one early on and then another a bit later in the day too.

What I usually find is I get a day where I get a result like the one you posted, then the following morning I get a much darker line but by tea time it has faded back down again then I get a negative the day after that.


----------



## Kaede351

SmileyShazza said:


> I always try and do my opks around the same kind of day until I get a decent line then the following day I do one early on and then another a bit later in the day too.
> 
> What I usually find is I get a day where I get a result like the one you posted, then the following morning I get a much darker line but by tea time it has faded back down again then I get a negative the day after that.

Okay, thanks :D I'll do another one in the morn and BD before we go out to my nan's for sunday lunch haha and I'll do one when I egt back and we'll BD then again anyway ;) lol :haha:

This better work!!!!!! lol

XxX


----------



## moochacha

SmileyShazza said:


> Nothing doing much here - am in the final countdown now. AF is due on Thursday - I'm hoping she takes a 9 month detour!

Fx'd she stays away :dust: :flower: When are you going to test?


----------



## moochacha

Good luck Kaede351!!! :dust:


----------



## Kaede351

Thank you moochacha :D :flower:


----------



## SmileyShazza

moochacha said:


> Fx'd she stays away :dust: :flower: When are you going to test?

Am undecided at the moment.

I'll probably see what my temps are doing around Wednesday, if they remain elevated and AF doesn't come on Thursday then I might try testing Friday. 

Although FF is telling me not to test until 3rd March :wacko:


----------



## moochacha

SmileyShazza said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Fx'd she stays away :dust: :flower: When are you going to test?
> 
> Am undecided at the moment.
> 
> I'll probably see what my temps are doing around Wednesday, if they remain elevated and AF doesn't come on Thursday then I might try testing Friday.
> 
> Although FF is telling me not to test until 3rd March :wacko:Click to expand...

Yeah FF needs two cycles to work out your normal LP so FF will tell you to test 18 days after ovulation until it knows you LP I think?

Beat that witch away :grr: Fx'd :flower:


----------



## SmileyShazza

moochacha said:


> Yeah FF needs two cycles to work out your normal LP so FF will tell you to test 18 days after ovulation until it knows you LP I think?
> 
> Beat that witch away :grr: Fx'd :flower:

Yep thats what it says on there - I assume that that will change from next month as I will have had two complete cycles of charting then......although hopefully we won't get that far.

I did just notice though that my ticker says testing in 4 days so maybe I'll set myself Friday as a possible day and just see how things go this week :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

GL smiley, fx'd for you! :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

moochacha said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the sticky vibes!
> 
> I am also pro life..my DD was conceived by rape as well. So sorry you had to go through that :hugs:
> 
> Sorry you had to go through it as well, BnB brings so many ladies from all walks of life together. Its amazing because I can imagine that a lot of girls who are in the same situation may feel alone.
> 
> My DS is 9 this year and I have to say that he has healed me through that incident, it's something that's not apart of who I am anymore. I am one happy lady that I've been given the gift of life and my son just rocks my world. :haha:
> 
> *Kaede351* - Oh lovely lines!!! :dust:
> 
> *shaerichelle* - That is totally a lovely temp spike!! Bring on O!!!!! Fx'd for you!!!Click to expand...

This site is amazing..I love how it brings us all together!

My DD is 10 years old now..she's the most amazing child. I am blessed!


----------



## 4everhopefull

impatient said:


> 4everhopefull said:
> 
> 
> ok, good morning you luverly lot!!! :hugs:....hubby and i cannot fathom this, and unlessi figure it out ill be pos for days on end lol.
> i have roughly a 41 day cycle, and af for roughly 10 days,,,,, so roughly when do i start looking for ov????:shrug:. nd btw...this thread is giving me so much more pma!!!! i love looking and seing im not alone:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> love to you all
> 4ever XX:headspin::hugs2::headspin::hugs2::friends::friends::friends:
> 
> 4everhopefull, I have long cycles around 45 days usually and I always start using my opks around day 14 just to be sure I don't miss anything. I would suggest cover all your basis that way you can never look back and say, "I sound have tested sooner or what if" even though I probably won't OV that early, it gives me piece of mind. Just thought I'd share:)Click to expand...

thanks hunny, I think im gonna do that aswell :hugs:.

well ladies I knew somthing wasn't right with my charting, I was trying my damndest and wasn't getting anywhere.my chart was too higldy pigaldy soooooo cut a long story short, my thermometer is broken....well certainly not reliable and as i certainly cannot rule out my errors i spoke to a fertility nurse as to what to do and she basically said i can persevere as i am and knowing me my charting will get worse :rofl: or, pick up my new thermometer today and start afresh tomorrow...the only thing im stuck on is do I deliete the info Iv'e put in already..or note change of thermometer ect and carry on reguardless? ohh how complicated can it be!!! poor hubby and his wallet!!!

well thank god i found i as all wrong now before i got alot farther!!!..oh :shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tierney

Hi 4ever I'd prob just carry on but note the date that you changed the thermometer and see what your temps are like because you can always take them out later on in the cycle. Good Luck hun

AFM....I've been a bit naughty and woke up at 4am today so took my temp and it was 96.80 (which I have used on FF) I then went back to sleep and woke at 7.30 and took it again and it was 97.73! I usually temp at 6.00-6.30 in the week. Do you girls think I used the correct temp?

I also thought I would have O'd this weekend as my opks got darker on day 20/21 but I never got a positive and now they have gone light again. also my CBFM has never given me a peak and I only have 2 sticks left for this cycle.

so confusing...........


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

4ever, I too would just carry on and note the change. You don't want to wack out your chart even more by cleaning the slate! As long as you know what's going on, that's all that really matters..and you're still pretty early in your cycle so it'll be ok to keep going as you are with a new thermometer. The temps are only really important right before, at, and post-ovulation. Good luck!


----------



## pichi

You might just have missed your surge? You'll b able to tell by your temps.

My back is still sore and I'm gettin twinges still. *sigh*


----------



## Tierney

thanks pichi your charts looking good x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

pichi said:


> You might just have missed your surge? You'll b able to tell by your temps.
> 
> My back is still sore and I'm gettin twinges still. *sigh*

Looking good, pichi! :happydance:


----------



## pichi

My nipples are quite tender too but I do tend to get that around O time. Don't think my chart looks particularly good either lol we'll see


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My temps were never really that high until yesterday..so there's still hope! There always is <3


----------



## pichi

Well I was 36.92 this morning which I guess is ok. Just never had a few temps then a high. Another thing I've noticed (tmi) but I seem to be quite wet :s haha!


----------



## Fish&Chips

moochacha said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the sticky vibes!
> 
> I am also pro life..my DD was conceived by rape as well. So sorry you had to go through that :hugs:
> 
> Sorry you had to go through it as well, BnB brings so many ladies from all walks of life together. Its amazing because I can imagine that a lot of girls who are in the same situation may feel alone.
> 
> My DS is 9 this year and I have to say that he has healed me through that incident, it's something that's not apart of who I am anymore. I am one happy lady that I've been given the gift of life and my son just rocks my world. :haha:
> 
> *Kaede351* - Oh lovely lines!!! :dust:
> 
> *shaerichelle* - That is totally a lovely temp spike!! Bring on O!!!!! Fx'd for you!!!Click to expand...

You have such an amazing attitude and positivity. I am in awe. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Foxy your chart is looking really promising! x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

pichi said:


> Well I was 36.92 this morning which I guess is ok. Just never had a few temps then a high. Another thing I've noticed (tmi) but I seem to be quite wet :s haha!

See! My highest temp to date is 36.6 lol.

And wet is good! Although I haven't experienced that yet, I know tons of women who have..so signs are looking well. Can't wait till test time for you! Do you know when you wanna test?


----------



## pichi

Erm, well I think ill be due AF around 7 days from now so I think I will wait till then to be honest. Don't think ill test early this month ... Although I have 2 cheapy tests sitting in my bathroom


----------



## pink_bow

Hya
Just want to wish all you ladies good luck for this month, lots of :dust: for you all :happydance:

Also a big thanks to this thread, im a total novice regarding ovulation ect so this has given me lots of advice on what to do and look out for.

Natasha xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Afternoon ladies :)

Hope you are all well. 

Moochacha - I agree with what Fish&Chips said. Your points on that other thread were very professional and non-judgemental. I would never have said English wasn't your first language! 

Shazza - I am due AF on thursday too, so we are in the same boat this month! Good luck

Tierney - I'd have been tempted to use the 7.30 temp (it followed 3.5hrs of sleep) and is closer to your usual time. Your CM indicates that o should be near. Perhaps see what tomorrow's temp does - if it's high, adjust today's to the higher temp or visa versa :)

pink_bow - thank you for the baby dust :) It's always welcome here hehe

How is everyone else?

I think I need to post some chart links to keep up with everyone. I'll do that now. Apologies in advance if I miss anyone!


----------



## foxyloxy28

bernina - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/bernina
Nicole - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/NicolesChart (BFP) :)
ablacketer - https://www.mymonthlycycles.com/viewbbtcharts.jsp?id=6ad719&chartid=059f581550e51482
foxyloxy28 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/foxyloxy28
shaerichelle - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b6018
kaede351 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c80f9
piesey - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c98f2
fairygirl - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2997b1
Jaimie2Eyes - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c5ba8 
posh - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cb798
SmileySHazza - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cb798
impatient - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cd722 
pichi - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b90e9
babyhopes10 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538
lolley - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538
pixxie - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/261e89
smokey01 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d84c3
4everhopefull - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cac2b
Baby Love - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cac2b
kirsten637 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c9076
Tierney - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a2d84
There you go stalkers ........... enjoy :D


----------



## smokey01

oh well the witch got me this morning so back to cd 1 for me :(


----------



## Tierney

Thanks Foxy, I'll see what tomorrows temp brings, can you add me to the stalker list I need all the help I can get from all you girlies on this thread!
xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Thanks Foxy - there's so many of us now :)

Pichi - I think your chart looks fine hun, will be interesting to see what happens over the course of the next few days.

Ooooh Foxy another little rise for you today :D

Watching your chart with interest Fairygirl :)

I had a little drop this morning though I'm not taking much interest in it as our heating has broken again and it was absolutely freezing in our house last night. Plus I had trouble getting to sleep and woke up quite a few times to go to the loo so I don't think todays temp is going to be the most reliable :shrug:

We have a man coming tomorrow at 8am to fit the new part in our boiler so hopefully we should have hot water and heating again - can't wait!

So sorry to hear that ugly hag got you Smokey :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry I missed you Tierney :D

Smokey - So sorry the witch got you. At least you now have a full chart to compare this next cycle with. You also have a nice LP on your chart :)

Hope your boiler gets sorted tomorrow Shazza - that must be a nightmare!


----------



## impatient

Thanks for the list Foxy! It kept me busy for a while! Lol sorry the witch got you Smokey:( I have a feeling I'll be right there behind you very soon! Oh how I hate her!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Foxy - Nice temp today.
Smokey - Sorry she came to visit, give her a good talking to!
Pichi - Nice to see another high temp.
Shazza - Oh No! Last night was particularly cold. I hope it gets fixed asap for you.

AFM - I have crosshairs. Still wish I knew what CD19's temp would have been, going with the data I do have the temp corrector doesn't move it too much. Not too worried that I dropped today. I'm a bit better and the atmosphere was alot colder yest and I didn't have the heating on at all. My temp at 9.30 was in the same range as all of them from CD19 on and my day time temps are similar. No more 9.30 lie-ins as back to work tomorrow. I have a dull crampy ache and wind. I always have wind and it just gets worse in the 2ww.


----------



## piesey

Afternoon ladies. Hope you are all ok - I need to catch up on all your charts!

Smokey - sorry AF got you. Good luck for this next month and for your charting!

Moochacha - I read the thread you posted on yesterday and I agree with Foxy that what you were saying was perfectly reasonable - you were being helpful rather than judgemental. I am really amazed at how strong you, and others who have been in a similar situation have been and I just wanted to say that I really respect you.

Foxy - great temp rise! Fxd for you.

I'm feeling odd today - no AF yet although I thought she was on her way earlier....but not so far. I'm too scared to test but also haven't been able to (no tests!). I've been reading about long luteal phases, and I haven't temped before I'm wondering if maybe I have one? I guess I won't know unless I test.... It's just that for one reason and another we didn't BD at the right time this month and I have a 'low' chance according to FF so I just thought I was out this month, But now I'm 16dpo and confused! Any advice much appreciated.

pxx


----------



## shaerichelle

piesey, I got my bfp at 16 and 17dpo. Unfortunately AF came at 17dpo. But if you make is to 18dpo with higher temps, ff says that your chances are higher for a pregnancy..maybe take a test in 2 days.?


----------



## fairygirl

Piesey - How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## shaerichelle

Fairy and Foxy, fingers crossed for you

Bernina, How are you feeling? Hows the accupuncture going? I start mine wednesday.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Piesey - Good luck hun. I'd be very tempted to test! :D


----------



## piesey

fairygirl said:


> Piesey - How long are your cycles normally?

It's hard to say - I came of the BCP towards the end of last year and had my withdrawal bleed. I've had 2 AF since, both exactly 28 days which was good, althought they didn't last very long and were quite light. This is the first one after that. I was on the BCP for 4 years and before that my cycles did tend to be longer - around 30 or 33 days (although some were shorter than that) but always each month - never missed one. I was expecting them to go back to being longer so wasn't surprised when FF suggested that this one might be 32 days in length. I know it takes a while for you body to settle down after the pill. 

shaerichelle - thak you for your advice - I may wait another day and see what happens. I have to get some tests anyway!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oooooh Piesey, I have everything crossed for you. Longer cycle than the previous 2, nice high temps..........


----------



## shaerichelle

piesey said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> Piesey - How long are your cycles normally?
> 
> It's hard to say - I came of the BCP towards the end of last year and had my withdrawal bleed. I've had 2 AF since, both exactly 28 days which was good, althought they didn't last very long and were quite light. This is the first one after that. I was on the BCP for 4 years and before that my cycles did tend to be longer - around 30 or 33 days (although some were shorter than that) but always each month - never missed one. I was expecting them to go back to being longer so wasn't surprised when FF suggested that this one might be 32 days in length. I know it takes a while for you body to settle down after the pill.
> 
> shaerichelle - thak you for your advice - I may wait another day and see what happens. I have to get some tests anyway!Click to expand...

your welcome hon. Good Luck.


----------



## piesey

Ok well Is rushed to the chemist down the road and bought a test....and it's a BFP!!! I am in total shock and can't stop shaking. It's a clear blue and says that I'm 3+ weeks. I'm amazed and happy and scared all at one. My DH is away until Tuesday doing an exam for his job so I can't tell him till then but I'm so glad I tested because I was going mad before! I know it's early so I'm just keeping everything crossed!

Thank you for all your help and support. I hope you all get your BFP soon too! xxxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congratulations Piesey - that's excellent news hun. Really pleased for you. What a lovely suprise for your DH when he gets back on Tuesday.

Happy & Healthy 9 months to you


----------



## Helly

Wow, huge congratulations! So frustrating your OH is away for a few days, you must be bursting to tell him.

This thread moves so fast, way faster than the softcup thread! I thought maybe yesterdays temp dip could be implantation but I just stalked a pile of charts and it appears most people have those dips! Im symptomless anyway so doubt this is my month.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Just a quick note, looking at your chart, I actually think you ovulated on CD13! :) That would probably support the 3+ weeks.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Helly - dips can be both signifiant and insignifiant! A dip on CD6 is a good sign hun. And you don't need to have any symptoms to still get your BFP - just ask some of the ladies on here :) Don't give up hope just yet.


----------



## Helly

Ah thanks foxy, this thread has proved invaluable. Im just worried that temping wont work for me, i sleep crap (Saturday i woke up at 5.15am stressing i couldnt find my thermometer, OH not impressed lol) but slept then til 8.30 and took that temp as accurate then put it through the adjuster to get it to my normal time. This morning i rolled over and back again before taking my temp. Im not convinced im getting decent data, but i'll keep going with it.


----------



## piesey

Thank you all so much! You have helped me so much with temping and I really think it's the best way to get to know how your body works. I wish you all luck and am sending you lots of baby dust and I will be back to check on you all if you'll have me?!

Helly - I haven't felt like I've had many syptoms this month at all. Last month I was convinced I had implantation bleeding and then felt sick and dizzy....and then AF came so I obviously wasn't pg! But this month - not had anything that made me think I was pg at all.... It's not over till the witch shows her face. FXd for you and sending you lots of postive vibes.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I wouldn't worry too much helly - providing you don't get out of bed and jump around, your temps should be pretty accurate. As long as you get around 3 hours sleep before temping, you should be fine. It's the pattern you are looking for remember, not the individual temps :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Of course we'll have you back Piesey :)


----------



## piesey

foxyloxy28 said:


> Just a quick note, looking at your chart, I actually think you ovulated on CD13! :) That would probably support the 3+ weeks.

You know I think you're right - that's what Ff told me at first (and I had a better conception score then too) and then it changed to day 17 which I wasn't so sure about.... but looking again, I agree. Although my OPKs didn't seem to work but I know they don't for everyone.


----------



## shaerichelle

piesey said:


> Ok well Is rushed to the chemist down the road and bought a test....and it's a BFP!!! I am in total shock and can't stop shaking. It's a clear blue and says that I'm 3+ weeks. I'm amazed and happy and scared all at one. My DH is away until Tuesday doing an exam for his job so I can't tell him till then but I'm so glad I tested because I was going mad before! I know it's early so I'm just keeping everything crossed!
> 
> Thank you for all your help and support. I hope you all get your BFP soon too! xxxx

COngrats


----------



## fairygirl

Congratulations Piesey!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay!! Congrats Piesey!!!

Foxy your chart is looking great!


----------



## Tierney

Piesey big congrats on the BFP x


----------



## bernina

Congrats Piesey!!!! So happy to see another from this thread get a BFP!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :thumbup:

Moochacha, loving those high temps hun and that shy little bean of yours. Continued sticky glue to you!!

Foxy, your chart continues to look great, sticky glue to you as well.

To all those who have joined in the past week, welcome!! Looking forward to some BFPs coming up very soon!!!

I had my follow-up with the fertility specialist who performed my septum surgery and he said that my continual spotting (both pre and post ov) is a sign that my hormones are not working as they should. His next step was to prescribe 50mg of Clomid for me to start next cycle on cd 5. I know Clomid can do more harm than good for some (thin lining, dry up cm) but he has prescribed me the lowest dose and said to try one cycle using and with an ultrasound exam on cd 10 he'll be able to tell if I am one of the people Clomid works for, or if I'm one of the minority that it doesn't work for. I so wanted my acupuncture alone to help bring me back to balance, but I am also getting very impatient after 19 mos and just really want something that will force my body to do what it's supposed to be doing. If anyone here has experience with Clomid it would be great if you could share your story. I'm also looking over at the Long Term ttc forum as there are many ladies there who are on Clomid. 

I have a few weeks to decide as I'm only on cd 12 of my current cycle. My temps are so erratic this month, higher than usual and just all over the place. Doesn't look like O is approaching anytime soon and I have no cm at all, just light spotting every single day. On a positive note it appears my cervix is getting a bit higher, so I guess there's a chance I'll ovulate this cycle.

I have to admit though that even with what's going on I do feel more positive than I have in a long time. Not sure if you just reach a point when ttc where you give in to the fact that it may not work, or if the acupuncture is helping to mellow me out. Just really trying to go with the flow this month and just see where we end up.

Thank you again for all of your support, you ladies are the very best!! :flower:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey bernina - sorry to hear your hormones aren't doing what they are supposed to do. Good luck with the clomid, I have no experience, but I hope it works for you. You so deserve your BFP. Glad you are feeling more positive this cycle. Getting the surgery out of the way must be such a relief for you. :D Perhaps, you won't even need to worry about the next cycle! Fingers crossed.

I am so relaxed about TTC this month, I'm almost horizontal! I think I have come to the conclusion that I am about as fertile as a piece of rock :dohh:, so if it happens, it happens!

If nothing has happened by June, I'm going to go back to the Dr's as it will have been 2 years of a mixture of NTNP and TTC. 

My mind has been focused on deciding whether to apply for a position as a support worked in the mental health team that I am currently the Administrator for. It's something I have always wanted to do, but never had the opportunity to apply as I have not worked in this capacity before. Luckily, the team are supportive of my application, so I just have to decide whether to press the submit button by Wednesday or not! 

I think part of me is hesitant to apply just in case a miracle has happened and I manage to get my BFP this month..... still, you can not put your life on hold can you?

Argh - that feels better :)

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Back to the daily grind tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## amberdawn723

I just started charting in this past week. DH and I have one daughter who's 3. She was conceived by surprise about 2 weeks after our wedding (yes, my cycle started the day after our wedding!). We are now ready to try for another baby. Yay!:wohoo:

Unfortunately after having my daughter, I've neglected to keep track of my cycle lengths as I did before she was born. Before my daughter, my cycles averaged about 35 to 40 days.

And it just so happens that this cycle that I started charting with is absurdly long (going on over 60 days now!). I don't know if or when I ovulated, but I'm certainly looking forward to my period or some obvious signs of pregnancy. I've taken 5 HPTs and all have been BFNs. 
I've just started charting my bbt and cm, so hopefully a pattern starts emerging soon. 

Baby dust to everyone!:dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome amberdawn :)


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya ladiess, I did another OPK just now and still positive... In fact this afternoon's is even darker than yesterdays or this mornings! is that normal? lol I've got nothing to compare to! How many days are you meant to see +OPKs? I'm not convinced these are working properly lol.

I have like a period type cramp... which could be ovulation pain, but I don't remember ever feeling it before. The EWCM is minimum to nil... don't seem to have hardly any this month! Apart from I had one day of it a few days back. And because we were staying with the in-laws I can't remember if that was the night we BD'd or not >.< I don't know if it makes a difference. I'm actually rather confused and advice would be appreciated  lol

XxX


----------



## 4everhopefull

just jumped in with loads of luffs to you luferly ladies XXXX :dust: :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Kaede - yes, you can have several days of +ve OPK's. Just keep DTD and you should cover all bases :D


----------



## fairygirl

Bernina - Good to hear your fertility specialist is doing a thorough job. I hope the clomid helps and you get a stcky bean soon.
Foxy - Rant away, that is a hard predicament to be in with work. Why not apply and see how far you get? I'm sure whichever role you are in they will be supportive when you need to go on Materntiy leave?


----------



## fairygirl

:wave: Amberdawn. Don't forget to post us a link to your chart when you can. xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks fairygirl - my current manager knows I am TTC and is fine with maternity leave whenever that may be needed! She also said to me to not worry about getting a new role and then going on maternity leave.... not sure the manager of the team I'm applying for would see it that way! haha 

I am going to apply and just see what happens. :D 

Thanks for the support - much appreciated.


----------



## samfitz

there is a thread on here called clomid club i have found it really interesting x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well I'm pleased that I've had a little rise in my temperature this morning even though it is still freezing in our house and I had another very broken sleep because I was about about 9 times to wee in the night (unusual for me).

Now they just need to stay up and I will be happy https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/stock/smiley-character0009.gif


----------



## Kaede351

Got another +OPK this morning, but it's not as strong as the others have been so I think yesterday was my peak day :) My temp has gone up a bit this morning... although that could be because the heating was on when I woke up, but we'll see tomorrow morning if it's more likely to be OV or heating haha

Good luck SmileyShazza! I hope it's your BFP :D :dust:

XxX


----------



## pichi

Morning all

Massive temp drop 5dpo for me :(


Congrats to and bfp's I've missed out on! Happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Why the sad face Pichi? That could be an ID :)


----------



## pichi

I'm not sure - think I always think low temp is bad haha. Ny tempd are a different pattern to last month anyways. I'm still getting VERY like twinges too.


Fingers crossed! Xx

How are you shezza?


----------



## Kaede351

At 5dpo a temp drop could potentially be a very good sign! :D You're not out til the witch shows up so keep ur chin up hun ^^

XxX


----------



## pichi

U think 5DPO and having an Id is ok then? I thought I was too early for an Id.

I have this strange feeling though - don't really want to admit it just in case I'm wrong but - I think mayb this is my month. I feel calm for a change. Its a very strange feeling but like I said, don't want to think that and then get a visit from the witch!

EDIT: stupid blackberry for messaging!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Smiley, your chart is looking good! Hope this it for you :D

Pichi, that could very well be an ID..the 6-12 or whichever it is, is just a guideline..you know that everyone is different!!!! Fingers crossed for you hun.

Kaede, hope you caught that eggy :hugs:

Foxy, your chart is still looking great :D


----------



## Helly

I read Implantation can occur at 5dpo, I also read an interesting study that was suggesting the earlier implantation occurs the better chance the bean has of sticking, it was something like 12dpo implantation took MC risk up to 85% likely or something!

Ive had a huge dip (below the coverline) but as I think it was foxy said, you cant just look at individual temps so im trying to keep the PMA, especially as OH is saying my cervix is still very very high, I know this didnt happen last month.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oooh pichi - nice drop :D 5 days isn't too early for an ID, so keep your chin up.

I too feel very calm this month - I think it's because I have reached the point of thinking if it happens, it happens. 

Good luck to you, your chart is looking great :)

Shazza - nice chart too :D

How is everyone this morning?

I feel like I have trapped air under my rib cage, which I slightly irritating first thing in the morning!


----------



## pichi

Helly - i'm usually the one telling people to look at patterns in temps not individual ones haha.

Foxy- that chart is looking good :)

wish i could fast forward about 10 days!


----------



## SmileyShazza

pichi said:


> How are you shezza?

Not too bad, Im feeling a bit like you at the moment. As much as I dont want to get my hopes up I feel different this month  Im feeling relaxed about everything and am surprised how quickly this month has flown past.

I was up about ten times in the night needing to pee and this morning I feel a little bit nauseous so Im hoping that these could be good signs.

The fact alone that my chart is looking so very different to last month is giving me some added PMA which is gladly welcomed in this last little bit of the 2ww. Im keeping everything crossed those temps stay high now :winkwink:

Pichi  I have seen lots of people on here who got a bfp and had a dip at 5dpo like that so dont give up hope. Im keeping my fingers crossed for you :)

Foxy  we are almost level pegging at the moment with our temps, you are just slightly under mine. Lets hope that this could be our month :hugs:


----------



## pichi

i've been needing to pee a little more but not to the point where i am up during the night. i'm just getting a niggly feeling every so often around my ovaries but its away as fast as it arrives. My back is aching on and off but thats all i have really. sensitive nips are something i get around OV so i am not counting them as a sign - they're sort of dying down a little now.

my friend just told me this morning she had a dream i went into labour on my birthday! haha (my birthday is the 22nd Dec)

and stupid Blackberry is rubbish at typing. i've spelled loads wrong including your username shazza haha! stupid thing ¬__¬ (on the pc now though)


----------



## posh

Morning girls! I have just input my temps from over the weekend, what do ya reckon? :shrug:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Not bad at all posh :) Good luck. When are you expecting AF or planning to test?

AFM - I have some niggling on the lower right side of my abdomen. Not painful, but fluttery sought of feeling. Don't think I have had this before. I've noticed it on and off all morning.

Not getting my hopes up though - I need some serious symptoms before I ever get my hopes up haha Like a baby bump and a scan! :haha:


----------



## posh

I'm due to test on thursday (did a test yesterday :blush: bfn!! lol!).
Scarey stuff! 
Good luck and :dust: to everyone testing this week.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I may test on thursday - AF is due then, so may wait till friday is she's a no show. :D


----------



## Helly

Ooh heres a strange symptom, I just had like sharp pins and needles along my caesarean scar line?!


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> I may test on thursday - AF is due then, so may wait till friday is she's a no show. :D

I was thinking about this too.

AF usually arrives for me at about the same time of day - around 7am. So if by time I get home from work there hasn't been any sign I could be tempted to test.

Although I suppose it could be better holding off till FMU on Friday :wacko:


----------



## impatient

Hello ladies, I'm so excited for those of you with promising charts! I must admit i am jealous too! lol I thought i might OV with my heigh temp on Saturday, but no such luck. The goo dthoing about this temping is that i'm not wasting my money on tests. Normally if i was on CD 40something I would have tested four times by now. This is the longest cycle i have had in months. I wish temps could lie!!!! lol So excited to see what the week brings for some of you girls, I hope its a BFP. Good luck


----------



## impatient

Hello ladies, I'm so excited for those of you with promising charts! I must admit i am jealous too! lol I thought i might OV with my high temp on Saturday, but no such luck. The good thing about this temping is that i'm not wasting my money on tests. Normally if i was on CD 40something I would have tested four times by now. This is the longest cycle i have had in months. I wish temps could lie!!!! lol So excited to see what the week brings for some of you girls, I hope its a BFP. Good luck


----------



## gingerbaby4us

Hi Ladies, I took the weekend off obsessing! It is so nice to be back! Foxy your chart looks great! Congrats to all the BFP ladies! My temp dropped a bit today so I am thinking this is the beginning of the end! WAAAAAA!!!!!! It is my first O since being off birth control since march 09! Clomid is great.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey impatient - that sure is a long cycle you have there.

Atleast the charting is helping to get to know your body and saving you a fortune on tests!

Hope you ov soon and join us in the TWW :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

ginger - those temps are still way above your coverline, so don't read too much into that drop :)


----------



## gingerbaby4us

Thank you foxy! This is my first chart where I have had an ovulation, so I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## 4everhopefull

ok, ok ok, im panicking AGAIN :rofl:.... fertility friend is bullying me lol. it keeps saying i wont be interrupted of i join in 7 days.....but i dont wanna join!!!:hissy:

sooo what will happen in 7 days if i dont join? will i loose everything ive done already?...im not being a scab by not paying the moneys but i think hubby will blow his top if i ask for the cash this month after hes set me up with 3 thermometers, vitamins and 50 opk's.... but he said...he thinks it would be easier to join but i think its only fair to wait a month and save up.....what do you wonderfull ladies think????

p.s i think im going to have to accept the randomness of my chart....ive busted a gut to try and "normalise"....(long word!!! )....it but i just cant and to be honest i forgot to tell you ladies i have endometreosis and this :witch: has been really painfull....maybe it is a "true" period since my depo.
anyways enough chatting from me 

luffs to you all XXXX


----------



## Pixxie

Hey girls! :wave: 

How many dpo of high temps is a good sign? When am I allowed to be exited? :) xx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi Ladies!

Looks like you are down to about one more week Foxy, Pichi, and Shazza? I've got my fingers crossed for you and everyone else in the same boat.

I haven't been on in a while and don't have time to catch up on all the old posts- did anyone get a bfp since PeaceLoveBaby?

I'm expecting to O around March first, so I'm gearing up for loads of BD'ing this weekend : )


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh- and good luck Pixie! I've also been off BC for about 11 months and this is my second cycle of charting. My temps stayed up till the day before AF. That seems to be pretty typical, right ladies?


----------



## shaerichelle

impatient dear.. I know how you feel. I think I need to be impatient #2 lol.


----------



## Pixxie

I think thats the norm :thumbup: xxx


----------



## 4everhopefull

ok, ok ok, im panicking AGAIN .... fertility friend is bullying me lol. it keeps saying i wont be interrupted of i join in 7 days.....but i dont wanna join!!!

sooo what will happen in 7 days if i dont join? will i loose everything ive done already?...im not being a scab by not paying the moneys but i think hubby will blow his top if i ask for the cash this month after hes set me up with 3 thermometers, vitamins and 50 opk's.... but he said...he thinks it would be easier to join but i think its only fair to wait a month and save up.....what do you wonderfull ladies think????

sorry to re-post but its bugging me....thanks ever so much for your help ladies XX


----------



## pichi

4everhopefull said:


> ok, ok ok, im panicking AGAIN .... fertility friend is bullying me lol. it keeps saying i wont be interrupted of i join in 7 days.....but i dont wanna join!!!
> 
> sooo what will happen in 7 days if i dont join? will i loose everything ive done already?...im not being a scab by not paying the moneys but i think hubby will blow his top if i ask for the cash this month after hes set me up with 3 thermometers, vitamins and 50 opk's.... but he said...he thinks it would be easier to join but i think its only fair to wait a month and save up.....what do you wonderfull ladies think????
> 
> sorry to re-post but its bugging me....thanks ever so much for your help ladies XX

you will just loose VIP functions - thats all


----------



## 4everhopefull

thank you :)


----------



## fairygirl

Pixxie and Gingerbaby, you need to wait on your chart temps a few more days when hopefully implantation has taken place and you stay above coverline.
Foxy and Shazza I hope AF doesn't show and we can have more BFPs on the thread!
Jaimie, good luck with the bding.

My temps are pretty much where they should be. I am so worried they are all false and I haven't O'd as my virus seems to be getting worse again, would illness do that to temps?


----------



## gingerbaby4us

fairygirl- I'm sorry to hear you are sick! Are you running a temprature? If you are I would say maybe that would effect your bbt. But It looks like a clear shift. Stay Positive!


----------



## shaerichelle

Fairy.. I am sick also and I think they affected my temps...


I have changed my ff url.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/shaerichelle


----------



## impatient

4everhopefull- Mine runs out in a week, but i'm not paying the money either. I figure as long as i can use their chart thats really alli need. Especially with all the help form the ladies on this sight! 
Shaerichelle- sorry for us both! At least we're not alone! Hopefully something will happen to our charts soon. I know for me I don't even care if its OV anymore, i just want AF so I can start a new cycle.


----------



## shaerichelle

impatient said:


> 4everhopefull- Mine runs out in a week, but i'm not paying the money either. I figure as long as i can use their chart thats really alli need. Especially with all the help form the ladies on this sight!
> Shaerichelle- sorry for us both! At least we're not alone! Hopefully something will happen to our charts soon. I know for me I don't even care if its OV anymore, i just want AF so I can start a new cycle.

I agree AF would be nice. She should have been here yesterday. What a bag she is being to me.:cry:


----------



## fairygirl

gingerbaby4us said:


> fairygirl- I'm sorry to hear you are sick! Are you running a temprature? If you are I would say maybe that would effect your bbt. But It looks like a clear shift. Stay Positive!

I only feel slightly feverish at times. My temp hasn't gone over 37.5 so I wouldn't be considered as having a fever. But does being ill raise body temperature a little? Googling now, just in case.


----------



## NicoleB

This has nothing to do with a chart..but I was hoping you girls would keep me in your thoughts..I'm 17dpo and have been doing test daily and for a few days they seemed to be getting darker now they are not..test are still pos but really light. I went in about 2 hours ago for a blood draw so should know what my #s are at in about a hour..Gosh I hope all is well. I've had no other sighs like bleeding or cramping..just the really light pg test.

edited to say my #s are only 11 at 17dpo thats not good..I go back in 48 hours top see what they are then.. :cry:


----------



## Pixxie

Fairygirl do you know why FF puts ov at cd 20? I cant figure it out :shrug: xx


----------



## fairygirl

Pixxie said:


> Fairygirl do you know why FF puts ov at cd 20? I cant figure it out :shrug: xx

Coz that's the day before my temps shifted right up. I think my coverline is a bit high though. The only thing I can think of is I got a LH surge in the afternoon after my morning cbfm Peak on CD18 and I finally O'd in the morning of CD20. I don't know. I can get it to give me CD18 but not sure what to think. I really hope I have O'd, I started getting this gland/throat thing on CD18 and my temp didn't shoot up straightaway so hopefully my chart is as accurate as it can be.


----------



## impatient

NicholeB- I hae everything X for you!!! Good luck! I'm sure everything is fine. 
Shaerichelle-Isn't it horrible to know you haven't OV when your late for AF? I feel like if I wasnt temping at least I could have some hope. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad i know what my body is doing, I just wish it would OV!! So so so so so so over this, i"m going to the doc soon so at least i"ll have proof of no OV...unless i OV next cycle(fingers X)


----------



## Pixxie

fairygirl said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Fairygirl do you know why FF puts ov at cd 20? I cant figure it out :shrug: xx
> 
> Coz that's the day before my temps shifted right up. I think my coverline is a bit high though. The only thing I can think of is I got a LH surge in the afternoon after my morning cbfm Peak on CD18 and I finally O'd in the morning of CD20. I don't know. I can get it to give me CD18 but not sure what to think. I really hope I have O'd, I started getting this gland/throat thing on CD18 and my temp didn't shoot up straightaway so hopefully my chart is as accurate as it can be.Click to expand...

ah yes I see what you mean, I thought 3 consecutive rises suggested ovulation though? Or do they have to shift by so much? xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nicole - will be thinking of you hun. I hope all is well and you just have a shy little bean like moochacha :D

Sending positive and really sticky vibes over the pond to you and down under to moochacha :D


----------



## fairygirl

Pixxie, they have to shift by 0.5-1 degree above the highest of the last 6, or something like that. I can get this one:

I'll keep it on the Advanced setting though and wait and see if my temps stay up for another few days, at least then I'll know I did O somewhere in that 72 hours.
 



Attached Files:







cd18.JPG
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## fairygirl

Nicole, I hope all is well with your blood results and bean is there getting snuggled. x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Nicole - sending a bucket load of positive vibes accross the pond to you hun :hugs: I hope that beanie is just being a little shy and that you get some good news soon xxx


----------



## pink_bow

Fingers crossed for you Nicole {{{hugs}}} xx


----------



## pichi

i hope it's all good news for you Nicole xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck Foxy and Shazza! Looks like we'll find out in the next few days about you two! x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Fish&Chips - don't go getting your hopes up though lol ....I'm not holding out much hope this month.


----------



## xshell79

hello ladies im a newbie.... just thought id say hi and ive been enjoying reading your posts very intresting..its nice to know when others have experiences same as one self! im sending all you ladies lots of baby dust....


----------



## NicoleB

Thanks girls but 11 isn't good I've known for a week they should be a lot higher..I tihnk I'll be back here soon.


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks Fish&Chips - don't go getting your hopes up though lol ....I'm not holding out much hope this month.

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/eusa_naughty.gif https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/eusa_naughty.gif https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/eusa_naughty.gif

Now now now Mrs! Wheres the PMA? It ain't over until https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10404/witch%7E0.gif shows her ugly face so let's be having a bit of positivity :flower:


----------



## fairygirl

Evening xshell. :wave:
Nicole, do keep us updated, send you some extra sticky :dust:
Shazza, loving the choice of smilies :p PMA!


----------



## xshell79

evening to you all and to you to fairygirl, im just getting used to this forum i'll try and put my ff chart on here soon when ive worked out how too. you all make each other feel so welcome and postive ..its nice to be able to exchange experiences with those going threw the same or similar situations . its hard work all this ttc but fun too


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nicole, I'll be thinking of you. Good luck, hun. :hugs:


----------



## xshell79

hi girls im adding a link for my fertility friend chart if any want to look if any of you could let me know what you think. thank youuuus


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cc847


----------



## bernina

Nicole, thinking of you! :hugs: and sticky glue coming your way. And by the looks of things it doesn't have far to go as I see you're also in Michigan!!! Keep up the PMA (I know it's hard) and know that we're all thinking of you.

Continued sticky glue to moochacha, peacelovebaby, and the rest of the first tri gang on here!!


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> This has nothing to do with a chart..but I was hoping you girls would keep me in your thoughts..I'm 17dpo and have been doing test daily and for a few days they seemed to be getting darker now they are not..test are still pos but really light. I went in about 2 hours ago for a blood draw so should know what my #s are at in about a hour..Gosh I hope all is well. I've had no other sighs like bleeding or cramping..just the really light pg test.
> 
> edited to say my #s are only 11 at 17dpo thats not good..I go back in 48 hours top see what they are then.. :cry:

Oh no!:hugs:

Can you take progesterone cream?


----------



## bernina

xshell79 said:


> hi girls im adding a link for my fertility friend chart if any want to look if any of you could let me know what you think. thank youuuus
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cc847

Welcome!!! So glad to have you along on the crazy ride!! :plane:

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage last month, do you mind me asking how far along you were?

Your chart is looking pretty good for 1 month after a miscarriage. Am I correct in saying that you have not had a period (full red flow) since the miscarriage?

With 2 exceptions your post ov temps are above the coverline, and FF appears certain that you did ovulate.

I think it's a great idea that you started charting, this way you'll learn so much about your body. One of the first things you'll learn is the average length of your luteal (post ov) phase. Normally this phase does not vary by more than a day or two for each individual woman, so it really helps you to narrow down when to start testing.  You've already had a 12 day luteal phase so everything looks pretty good. Just a waiting game now to see if you caught the egg this month (assuming you were trying).

Best of luck to you and look forward to keeping an eye on your chart!!
:flower:


----------



## xshell79

hi bernina thankyou for replying to my post. yes we are trying again. i was about 5 to 6 wks when i got told my pregnancy wasnt going to progress around the 7th of jan, the hospital let me miscarry naturaly but kept having bloods taken every few days its took a while for my hcg to fall as the first bfn is when my hcg went back to normal. i havent had a period yet since the last of the spotting.so i guess its a waiting game but i tested already and got a BFN so hope the witch doesnt turn up and that i tested to early but i see so many charts where they have already a BFP before 12dpo so i dont know!!. my normal length is about 28/30 day cycle as its taken over 18months for my cycle to come back after depo prov injection ... 

your chart looks pretty good too....when you thinking of testing? sorry to read about your 2 miscarriages . lots of sticky glue coming your way!!!


----------



## xshell79

sorry bernina i was looking at ur dec/jan chart not ur feb sorry


----------



## shaerichelle

Bernina, How does the accupuncture feel? I am going weds for my first apppointment.


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with a chart..but I was hoping you girls would keep me in your thoughts..I'm 17dpo and have been doing test daily and for a few days they seemed to be getting darker now they are not..test are still pos but really light. I went in about 2 hours ago for a blood draw so should know what my #s are at in about a hour..Gosh I hope all is well. I've had no other sighs like bleeding or cramping..just the really light pg test.
> 
> edited to say my #s are only 11 at 17dpo thats not good..I go back in 48 hours top see what they are then.. :cry:
> 
> Oh no!:hugs:
> 
> Can you take progesterone cream?Click to expand...

its my hcg thats low..I dont think it has anything to do with my progesterone.


----------



## shaerichelle

Sometimes the LP phase or reason we dont carry as much is because the progestrone is low. At least thats what I read online.


----------



## Kaede351

Hope everything turns out okay for you Nicole! FX'd for you Hun.

XxX


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> Sometimes the LP phase or reason we dont carry as much is because the progestrone is low. At least thats what I read online.

My LP is normal..Short LP can be from low progesterone


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome Shell79 :) 

I have everything crossed for those of us coming towards the end of the TWW. I am sorry, my PMA is out of the window this week, haha I will try to get it back! :D

Bed time for me now - caught a stinking cold and sore throat of OH. It's really horrid already, so god knows what it'll be like in the morning! I hope it doesn't affect my am temp. 

Good night all x


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Nicole - will be thinking of you hun. I hope all is well and you just have a shy little bean like moochacha :D
> 
> Sending positive and really sticky vibes over the pond to you and down under to moochacha :D

Awww you girls make me feel special!!! 

I have everything crossed for you Nicole, I really do!! I've only had one positive hpt and my #'s are about the 1/4 of what they should be the last time I got bloods done.

Yesterday I had morning sickness :happydance: Wooo hooo lol The first time I've felt anything really substantial besides craving lots of fruit.

Also I know its really hard to hold onto hope but there was a girl in 1st that doc confirmed MC and she went in to have an ultrasound before her D&C and just by chance they saw the sac and heartbeat. The Doctor said that this never happens.

I still keep telling myself everyday the witch isn't here and my hcg are low but there is alot of ladies out there who haven't produced a lot of hcg till later who have gone onto having healthy babies. Some ladies haven't had a true positive via bloods or urine until they're in 2nd tri!!

*shaerichelle, Foxy and fairygirl* - I hope you girls are feeling better :flower: << flower for you!!

*Foxy and Shazza * ... 2ww almost over :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

So I did the Chinese Gender Predictor and I'm predicted a girl we came up with Madeline Rose Ortiz for a possible girls name, still trying to decide a boys name  Omg we're crazy that we have names already picked out but in reality we've had names picked out for years hehe


----------



## Kaede351

FF put a crosshair on my chart this morning, it pu Ov at CD18 so that means I'm 3 DPO... I really hope that we BD'd enough :(

XxX


----------



## Helly

Hope all is well Nicole.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Massive temperature drop this morning :(

Am sorry to say my PMA has all come crashing down around me now. At least it's above the coverline I suppose :shrug:


----------



## 4everhopefull

smiley shzza, here...take a sack of pma...(i keep it in the cupbord for such emergencys babes) :hugs:

ok, morning ladies....what a desasterous evening last night:shy:
i went googling!!! i know, it causes many a drama that can be prevented! and because of it i had to go through my paperwork from my pregnancy with princess:cry:. the internet told me my doctors wont do my much needed stitch if thers a slight bit of bleeding....so after 2 hours of sobbing last night hubby pointed out to me, the internet isnt a person, or my indavidual doctor and im being silly. well after id calmed down, i realised they were all set to do it last time with a tincy bit of old bleeding (sorry tmi) so why would this time be any different lol. am i the only person that ends up a wreak after googling? sorry random chatting to ya all.:blush:

ohhh my chart did somthing different this morning!!! :dance:..i dunno what but it did!!! 

:hugs: and my kindest affections to you all,
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pichi

Yay. High temp this morn. My positive thinking has disapeared now though. I think ill get prepared for witchy-poo making her apearance sun/mon

How is everyone?


----------



## Pixxie

Im on CD 24 and FF says I'm due :witch: in one week...but I usually have a 34/35 day cycle? 

Is this because I ov'ed on CD 16 and it thinks it should have happened later? 

Also something I have been wondering, as I have an almost 3WW :dohh: would I be able to test accurately before my period is due? Like 10DPO onwards? I normally get to 18DPO before :witch: is even due. 

My temps are rising steadily too instead of shooting up, is this a problem? 

*NicoleB* Im keeping my fingers crossed for you, have you stopped testing yet? 

*Smileyshazza* Don't give up hope yet! Lots of people get a big dip, if its above the coverline dont worry about it :) 

:dust: xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning Ladies

I'm afraid I too have lost any PMA that was still hanging around. I have a stinking cold - thanks to OH! Bit of a restless night :( Temp still pretty high, but that doesn't mean anything to my body - AF arrives even if my temps are still high! 

Pichi - that's a lovely dip you have there.

pixxie - if your LP is normally 18, then it won't change (only on a rare occassion would it vary by 1 day either way, max):D


----------



## Pixxie

Is an 18 day LP good? Ive never heard of LP longer than 14 days :dohh: xxx


----------



## NicoleB

Thanks for all the sticky vibes girls..but I'm back I started bleeding this morning and my temp has dropped.. I'm heartbroken but have to move on or never stop crying.


----------



## xshell79

morning everyone

hi foxyloxy,
just took a peek at your chart your temps look good  .....mines not looking great i keep having very light cramps throught the last few days...not sure what to expect since i havent had a witch since my mmc in start of jan.... lots of sticky glue for you hun when u thinking of testing? do you think i could of tested to early as many charts ive seen have BFP before 12dpo anyway....


nicole - thinking of you hun x


----------



## pichi

i so wish there was an option to fastforward a few days ¬__¬ waiting is just painful


----------



## NicoleB

Do you girls think I should mess with OPKS this month after all the false pos ones last month I'm scared lol..I was think maybe just bd every other day and see what happens..


----------



## foxyloxy28

So sorry Nicole - take some time for yourself to reflect and recover. Sending you lots of :hugs::hugs:

Shell - could well have been too early. Give it a few more days and see what happens :D

pichi - I know what you mean!! Roll on Thursday - either way, I'm not fussed.


----------



## pichi

Nicole - i'd just say take it easy and just bd every other day *nod*


----------



## foxyloxy28

I agree Nicole - don't stress yourself with OPKs this cycle.


----------



## NicoleB

LOL I think I'll forgo the opks..I cant take a break tho..I hope that makes sense..


----------



## Helly

Morning ladies, I know what you mean about the waiting game, can someone take a look at my chart and tell me not to get excited over the last few days temps?! Im letting myself think im in with a good chance and thats not always a good thing as we know.

I agree with pichi and foxy Nicole, dont put too much pressure on yourself this cycle, your head must be all over the place. Thinking of you.


----------



## NicoleB

Pichi & Foxy your charts look great..


----------



## pichi

helly - your chart seems to have done the same as mine


----------



## NicoleB

Helly said:


> Morning ladies, I know what you mean about the waiting game, can someone take a look at my chart and tell me not to get excited over the last few days temps?! Im letting myself think im in with a good chance and thats not always a good thing as we know.
> 
> I agree with pichi and foxy Nicole, dont put too much pressure on yourself this cycle, your head must be all over the place. Thinking of you.

I'm not going to..try..anyway..I will keep charting and of course be here daily haha but the opks just made me nuts so..


----------



## foxyloxy28

My chart appears to be following the usual pattern at this pointin the month - slight temp drop and tomorrow's should drop further! Grrrrr 

I know, I know, the witch isn't here yet, but if my temps were doing something different to usual, I'd be a bit more positive! :D


----------



## pichi

at least you have some sort of pattern foxy. mines seem to just bounce about however they feel like each month! haha


----------



## jahlucian

I may be being stupid but can somebody tell me how I can get the correct link for my chart? Would love some feedback on it but the link i'm using isn't working.

Thanks all,
xXx


----------



## pichi

go to the "sharing" tab on the FF home page and click "homepage setup" and your link should be there


----------



## Helly

Oh good stuff pichi, if its following your pattern i must be getting something right!

Fingers crossed for you foxy.

I know what you mean Nicole, my OH said we should take a break, but I know in reality my mind couldnt switch off now.


----------



## Firedancer41

Nicole, I'm really sorry--thinking of you!

And I also know what you mean about not taking a break. We know what is best for us, and that is all that matters!


----------



## NicoleB

Firedancer41 said:


> Nicole, I'm really sorry--thinking of you!
> 
> And I also know what you mean about not taking a break. We know what is best for us, and that is all that matters!

Thank you! You know as much as I hurt right now..I am feeling good about this cycle..hoping I O eailer tho late O sucks..


----------



## jahlucian

Thank you!

Hopefully I've done it correctly now! This is my first month charting so I'd love to hear what you all think?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/yummymummyto1


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Jahlucian - both your pre and post o temps looks absolutely fine. Temp drop today could indicate AF is on her way. When are you expecting her?

If AF does show, the good thing is you will have a chart to compare to on your next cycle :)


----------



## jahlucian

Thanks foxyloxy! I'm not really sure as I had my implant removed last month but I normally expect her around the end of the month so the 28th but as it's a short month it could be anything up to the 3rd. I had symptoms after O but they all seem to have died down bar backache and tummy pain which has been constant since O and I never have that until the day of AF arriving and it's normally alot sharper....


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies, I've been lurking here for a few days stalking your charts (hope you don't mind!). This is my first full cycle charting and wanted something to compare it to. My temps still seem to be rising at 11dpo so I'm hopeful but wondering when you would start to see the drop if AF is coming (stay away!)? I had some pinky cm 8/9 dpo (IB?) and am trying to avoid testing until Friday if AF hasn't arrived. Good luck to you all. x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nicole, I'm so very sorry :hug: Thinking of you lots. xo


----------



## SmileyShazza

Nicole so sorry to hear your bad news :hugs: Just do whatever feels right for you hun.

Hello Triple B *waves*

Even though I got a little upset at my temperature drop this morning I've decided to see what happens tomorrow. I did a bit of reading up and implantation can still happen at 11dpo so I'm hoping my temperature will shoot up again tomorrow https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/stock/smiley-character0009.gif

Good luck to those who are coming to the end of their 2ww - sending :dust: to everyone and just sprinkling a little on myself too :winkwink:


----------



## TripleB

SmileyShazza said:


> Even though I got a little upset at my temperature drop this morning I've decided to see what happens tomorrow. I did a bit of reading up and implantation can still happen at 11dpo so I'm hoping my temperature will shoot up again tomorrow https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/stock/smiley-character0009.gif

That's the spirit Shazza! :thumbup: x


----------



## NicoleB

SmileyShazza said:


> Nicole so sorry to hear your bad news :hugs: Just do whatever feels right for you hun.
> 
> Hello Triple B *waves*
> 
> Even though I got a little upset at my temperature drop this morning I've decided to see what happens tomorrow. I did a bit of reading up and implantation can still happen at 11dpo so I'm hoping my temperature will shoot up again tomorrow https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/stock/smiley-character0009.gif
> 
> Good luck to those who are coming to the end of their 2ww - sending :dust: to everyone and just sprinkling a little on myself too :winkwink:

Honey you are still up above cover line (not that a one day even two day dip under would mean anything) your chart looks good. And your outlook is even better! :)


----------



## NicoleB

Helly said:


> Oh good stuff pichi, if its following your pattern i must be getting something right!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you foxy.
> 
> I know what you mean Nicole, my OH said we should take a break, but I know in reality my mind couldnt switch off now.

Nope you cant shut your mind down..and we must do what its right for us. My dh bless his heart is right here ready when I am..


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome TripleB - you must be just up the road from me down here in Portsmouth! :D

Chart is looking great and the spotting certainly sounds about right for IB! 

Fingers crossed for you.

Shazza - am I being dim or has the link to your chart gone walkies?


----------



## impatient

so sorry NicholeB...i can't imagine how that must feel, but i know that i would want to keep on trying also. My friend had this happen to her and her doctor told her that women are more fertile after a miscarraige so she BD like crazy and got pregnant that same month!! SHe now has a beautiful two year old princess!! Keep your hopes up and look to the future is what i say. xoxoxo


----------



## NicoleB

impatient said:


> so sorry NicholeB...i can't imagine how that must feel, but i know that i would want to keep on trying also. My friend had this happen to her and her doctor told her that women are more fertile after a miscarraige so she BD like crazy and got pregnant that same month!! SHe now has a beautiful two year old princess!! Keep your hopes up and look to the future is what i say. xoxoxo

I had a mc in sept 08 and got my bfp with my almost 8 month old in oct 08 so I agree I think you are more fertile..hopefully i am this time also..


----------



## TripleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Welcome TripleB - you must be just up the road from me down here in Portsmouth! :D
> 
> Chart is looking great and the spotting certainly sounds about right for IB!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Shazza - am I being dim or has the link to your chart gone walkies?

Hey foxyloxy - I'm in North Hampshire, almost Surrey but its not that far from Pompey (near enough for a trip to Gunwharf Quays!). Thanks for looking at my chart, trying to be optimistic but not set myself up for a fall if AF arrives. I suppose if it does at least I'll have something to compare next month to! x


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> Shazza - am I being dim or has the link to your chart gone walkies?

It kind of has but hasn't - if you click on my ticker it should automatically take you through to my chart now I think. I was trying to make my signature look a bit tidier so I can insert an extra banner although I did wonder if people might not realise that and then wouldn't look at my chart so I might change it to a clickable link like my journal. I love Pichi's signature and would really like one a bit like that!

Noticed something rather odd earlier after I went to the loo - there was what looked to be similar to ewcm on the tissue, not quite sure why I would be getting that at this point in the month :wacko:


----------



## foxyloxy28

oooh very smart shazza - although I bet I won't be the only person to ask you that! haha 

Haha TripleB - got to love Gunwharf Quay shopping :D


----------



## gingerbaby4us

Good Morning ladies! Don't stress too much about dips, I had one yesterday at 11dpo but My temp went back up this morning. There's always hope till the evil witch shows! I'm trying so hard to be optomistic but I am having horrible cramps and my back hurts so I'm pretty sure AF will be here soon.


----------



## shaerichelle

So sorry NicoleB. Hugs.

I would toss out OPK.. I am! lol


----------



## bernina

Xshell, thanks for the sticky glue, always needed!! This cycle has been weird, very high temps (prob as coming off birth control pills after the surgery). I'm cd 14 and I think my body may finally be kicking into gear. I feel some twinges in my back and near my ovaries and think I may be noticing a bit more cm. Up until today it's been pretty dry down there! So I'm hoping ovulation will come in the next 4 - 6 days. I'm really beginning to believe that my problem is low estrogen in the first half of my cycle. Causes my lining to not build up properly (would explain my pre ov spotting) and also my eggs to not fully mature. So I'm really thinking the Clomid may be the way to go as much as I hate to admit it.

Shannon, acupuncture is going very well. The needles take a bit of getting used to, but don't let that worry you one bit. They dont hurt, they just feel weird going in and you get like these electrical or pressure sensations at some points (mainly for me the chest and toe ones have the most sensation, can barely feel the stomach and leg ones). I normally feel very relaxed during the treatment. She has me go into the office, she looks at my tounge a few times, takes my pulses, discusses any concerns I have and what stage of my cycle I'm at, then asks me to put on a gown and get on the table. She comes back in and turns on the matress heating pad and then places the needles. She then puts a heating lamp on my stomach (usually only pre ov and during menstration) and an eye pillow and leaves me to rest for about 40 minutes. My mind usually just wanders, there is quiet music on in the background and it's a very nice time for reflection and true relaxation. I'm very pleased. She also has given me herbs to make into tea 4 times per day and also started me on a new supplement called Pregnancy Prep. Not sure if any of that is working but it's worth it alone for the relaxation I feel. Good luck with your first appointment and make sure to let us know how it goes!

Foxy, I hope you're feeling better soon. Sorry to hear about your cold! Your chart continues to look good!

Moochacha, I love the name you have chosen, Madeline is my aunt's name!

Pichi and Smiley, get back on that PMA train. I'm sending positive vibes and sticky glue to you both!!

Nicole, I'm so sorry for you honey. I hope your body bounces back quickly and that you and DH are able to heal. :hugs: I agree with the rest of the ladies, toss the opk sticks and just get in some quality BD'ing.

I have to run so will catch up with the rest in a bit!


----------



## shaerichelle

bernina thanks will reply in little bit. .. 

please look at my chart. I added all the ewcm in. It shows fertile but no ovulation. However I'm having pregnancy symptoms.. Had bfn yesterday. Do your temps always go up when you are preggo. This whole cycle is diff than last month.


----------



## fairygirl

Hey ladies, just checking in. I have read through the thread and don't have anything insightful to add as I agree with what has already been said.

Edit : Just saw Shannon's post. Your temps do need to shift to confirm O, there is not any prolonged shift on your chart though, so I can't say that you have O'd. Do you think the symptoms could be hormones from last cycle? Or are you under any stress?


----------



## pichi

hey girlie, how are you?

got a question for you lovely ladies. after O, has anyone experianced a weird pulling feeling around their hips?


----------



## fairygirl

I had hip pain today, random as that is. I'm not really SS yet as I know at 5dpo any physical sign of a bean is unlikely. I have 41 pregnancy point on FF alreay :rofl: I'm also a bit irritable, but if it's too early to SS for a BFP then it must be too early to SS for AF too. Ha


----------



## pichi

im trying my hardest not to SS but this feeling around my hips is really weird :S like you say though - 6dpo is too early i guess


----------



## fairygirl

Pichi, you did have that dip yesterday though, so symptoms could start in the next 48hours if it was an ID.


----------



## shaerichelle

fairygirl said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in. I have read through the thread and don't have anything insightful to add as I agree with what has already been said.
> 
> Edit : Just saw Shannon's post. Your temps do need to shift to confirm O, there is not any prolonged shift on your chart though, so I can't say that you have O'd. Do you think the symptoms could be hormones from last cycle? Or are you under any stress?

No stress for once lol. Nope they symptoms all went away. They came back for about the past 5 days.:wacko:

:flower:


----------



## pichi

it doesn't look like you've O'd shaerichelle. maybe your temp will rise soon :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah my chart doesnt show O, but I am wondering if there is a possibility especially after loss that your chart might be wacky. My first CM was CD6 with light bleeding.


----------



## pichi

maybe your whole cycle's temps have been high?

fairygirl: its so hard not to SS! especially since there is a 50/50 chance you could/couldn't be pregnant


----------



## foxyloxy28

pichi - I have a really good feeling about this cycle of yours! :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Pichi they are higher than last month

lol @ you gals and SS. My first pregnancy my hip hurt. The last one within 10 dpo my hip started to hurt! fingers crossed.


----------



## pichi

aw thank you hunny. i don't want to get my hopes up though -sigh-

good luck to everyone though ^___^ :dust:

shaerichelle it's not really my hips as such, its pulling pains around my hips... odd i know


----------



## foxyloxy28

OMG ladies.... don't panic, lol I've not got a BFp......

TMI coming - look away now!!!!

Just about to get in the bath, took off my knickers and noticed they were quite wet which they weren't an hour or so ago! Anyway, thought I'd have a quick CM check and when I looked, it was quite watery but I thought I noticed a tint or something, so wiped contents from my finger onto some TP. Anyway, it is very mildly tinted pinky/brown. I mean very lightly! So, checked again, and again just to be sure lol and same again!

HELP!! Never, ever had that before and I always check my CM, particularly in the run up to O and AF. AF due on Thursday! EEK

And relax....... *sigh*


----------



## pichi

ooo it could be one of 2 things couldn't it...

1.IB!
2.Witchy-poo making an early appearance.


i hope it's the first one :d


----------



## foxyloxy28

I also hope it's the first! haha Although 12DPO is a bit late for an IB right?

If it's AF, it'll be the first time ever, that I have had this before she showed up. And I won't be impressed if she shows up early, that'll ruin my lovely run of 13 day LP's! haha

Thanks though - I'm keeping the TP for a bit....... I think I have finally gone over the edge :haha::haha:


----------



## Kaede351

Sounds good foxy :D

I have a question... where it says stats on the bit under the ticker... what does that track? I have 5|4|3 at the far end of my chart... don't get what it is!

XxX


----------



## gingerbaby4us

Foxy- if AF doesn't show when do you plan to test? Are you having any cramping, or just the light spotting? Pardon all the questions but we are the same dpo, and I like to compare. my witch is due thursday...thinking I should wait at least till friday to test?


----------



## pichi

well usually people mistake IB for their AF so... you never know foxy!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Ooooh Foxy I really hope thats some kind of IB - I was reading today that it can happen as late as 12 dpo and I know some people mistake IB for the start of AF. Am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10404/fingerscrossed.gif


----------



## Kaede351

I like that dip on ur chart Pichi :D Looks good! ^^

XxX


----------



## bernina

Foxy, if the spotting was more on the brown side it could just mean that the implantation bleeding took a few days to make it's way out, and hence was old brown blood. I'm really hoping that's the case for you!!!!

I admit I was scanning your post and saw "excited" and "BFP" in the same sentence and almost lost it!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

haha Sorry bernina - I was almost as excited as if I had got a BFP! There isn't any spotting when I wipe, just if I check ^^^ up there! Who knows. Will have to see what happens tomorrow.

Not really had any significant symptoms, although peeing for Britain today (have had a little bit more water than usual at work due to sore throat, but not huge amounts) I have been burping like it's some sort of new craze and compared to my usual 'bowl movements' around this time of the month, everything is, how can I put this.... steady!? 

ginger - I am due AF on thursday. There are a few of us due that day. If, (said loosely)she doesn't appear, I'll try to hold on and test friday. I always test 13dpo and then AF appears haha


----------



## xshell79

evening all 


bernina - have you already started taking clomid for this cycle then? ive read a few ppl taking many kinds of meds think il have to find out what they are for as i dont want to sound ignorant,
...think i should brush up on my knowledge its amazing how much i didnt know when it came to ttc and stuff!


foxyloxy - sounds all good so far.. whats the average for ppls luteal phases? as its my first temp charting ive done.


looks like there a few of us ready for testing soon


----------



## gingerbaby4us

xshell- your link to fertility friend isn't working, I'd love to see your chart. I think if you go to fertility friend, and click on home page setup you can get the link.


----------



## xshell79

gingerbaby4us - ive added it now hun... see what you think !! thankyou


----------



## Helly

Wow foxy, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Shell - the average luteal phase is between 10-16 days. A luteal phase below 10 days can indicate a problem, but it really just depends on the individual.


----------



## pichi

I hope my lp is 12 this month- was 11 last cycle


----------



## foxyloxy28

Fingers crossed it's way longer than that pichi ;) lets say a 9 month lp!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Can I have one of those too please?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Of course shazza - I was thinking of reserving one on thursday!


----------



## shaerichelle

Cross my fingers for you foxy.


----------



## pichi

Haha thanks foxy - fingers crossed!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hi Girls!

*Peace-*Congrats!! Did I say that already? I'm not sure, but still so happy for you!! BTW, (TMI alert) in the CM dept. all bets are now off. You're going to see all sorts of textures, colours (white, clear, yellowy, I even had orange not too long ago). As long as there's no blood just go with it, we get so excited about not seeing :witch: for 9 months, but don't realize that pantyliners are still going to come in handy.

*Nicole-*So, so, sorry to hear the terrible news. Hopefully you'll get right back on that horse (...er DH) and turn out another bfp next cycle.

*Moochacha-*I'm so happy to hear that everything is still ok with you. I'm thinking the stickiest of thoughts for your shy squishy, have you got any scans coming up? The gender predictor says girl for me too, but warns me that I'm near a change over date, so it could be wrong. Love the name BTW!!

*Foxy-*I'm so, so, so hopeful for you! I have to say that my IB totally coincided with the normal start of my spotting, so you never know. But then, you don't normally bleed pre-:witch: I'm still going to maintain that anything different is good.

*Bernina-*Glad to hear you're so happy with your accupuncture, hopefully it will help things along. I am so interested in how your chart will shape up now that the surgery is over and done with it. I hope this will be the one so you won't have to even think about clomid anymore.

*Shannon-*Your cycles are really not being friendly! Are you still bding? I agree with the other girls, there's no inidication of o yet, but hopefully soon. 

*Pichi-*Nice dip! Let the SS begin! Hopefully this is it for you!

*Fairy-*Yay for the earlier o this cycle! FX'd that it's lucky!

*Babylove-*I see you started your new cycle. Sorry the witch got you, but at least you know where you stand now. You can start the next cycle fresh, you will learn so much about your body!

*Shazza-*FX'd you bounce back tomorrow!!

I'm sure I missed tons of you girls, :dust: to all of you!!


----------



## NicoleB

LOL Thanks and yep I'm getting right back on the horse (er DH) hahaha


----------



## moochacha

First up :wohoo: *foxy* how exciting!! 

*Bernina * - Yeah we want a name that was very familiar, old and classic it was either Madeline or Victoria but we live in state of Victoria which turned me off the name. Plus Maddy is a super cute nick name.

*mystic * - Thanks for the sticky vibes at the moment I'm just going with the flow. They moved my scan for next week which I'm ok with. I'm kinda scared having another scan atm. Have you been thinking of any names? :D

I went for my Doctors appointment today again also got bloods drawn to see how my levels are. My Doctor talked about the possibility of a blighted ovum or chemical pregnancy and how I want to approach medical treatment for it. He's really convinced it's a blighted ovum and asked if I wanted to MC naturally. It will be confirmed next week at the ultra sound which I'm kinda trying to avoid. So he's giving me some time to think about what I want to do if that happens. If that's the case half of me wants to MC naturally and the other half of me wants to hurry this up so i can start another cycle. I think ill MC naturally even though it could be weeks before I actually MC. Anyway this is all an *IF* I like to think I could still be pregnant. :flower:


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> First up :wohoo: *foxy* how exciting!!
> 
> *Bernina * - Yeah we want a name that was very familiar, old and classic it was either Madeline or Victoria but we live in state of Victoria which turned me off the name. Plus Maddy is a super cute nick name.
> 
> *mystic * - Thanks for the sticky vibes at the moment I'm just going with the flow. They moved my scan for next week which I'm ok with. I'm kinda scared having another scan atm. Have you been thinking of any names? :D
> 
> I went for my Doctors appointment today again also got bloods drawn to see how my levels are. My Doctor talked about the possibility of a blighted ovum or chemical pregnancy and how I want to approach medical treatment for it. He's really convinced it's a blighted ovum and asked if I wanted to MC naturally. It will be confirmed next week at the ultra sound which I'm kinda trying to avoid. So he's giving me some time to think about what I want to do if that happens. If that's the case half of me wants to MC naturally and the other half of me wants to hurry this up so i can start another cycle. I think ill MC naturally even though it could be weeks before I actually MC. Anyway this is all an *IF* I like to think I could still be pregnant. :flower:

Honey I really hope everything turns out for you!! I can understand wanting it to just be done if its going to be tho..I felt the same way yesterday when I got my #s and to be honest was happy to see af today.. I mean as sad as I was and am at least I know.


----------



## moochacha

Yeah this is really a big ordeal, with my other MC it just happened and I didn't know anything was wrong. I wonder how long it will take for me to naturally MC because from what I can tell AF is not making any signs of coming at all.

Since going away from the Doctors I have a million questions. It's weird because I hate how Doctors talk about a MC like its nothing... If I hadn't continued to take hpt I wouldn't know anything was wrong. Ah it feels like AF will never come :cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Moochacha, I'm so very sorry :( Fx'd that things just turn out for the best..if it's not meant to be, then hopefully you can get on with your cycle and have another bfp really soon. :hugs: xo

You're right too..docs talk about it like it's nothing. I haaaate that as well. I'm super nervous for my first appt and that's a whole month away. Should I be taking preg tests, just in case? What do you ladies think?

Mystic, thank you! lol..yeah I'm sure the cm will be all kinds of weird, but that's ok with me :D So far it's just been normal..no increase or anything really, tho I've been a bit *itchy*..which is annoying.

Nicole, glad to see that you're still aiming for that eggy! All the best xo

Foxy, fx'd!!!! Can't wait to hear about your :bfp: :D


----------



## SmileyShazza

Moochacha wishing you all the luck in the world. Being in limbo is not nice and especially when they are asking you to think of how you want to deal with things before you even really know for sure whats going on. All I will say is when I had my mmc it was 6 weeks after beanie stopped growing we found out and there was no signs of nature taking it's course so if it comes to the worst you could be waiting a while - obviously everyone is different. Anyway I'm really hoping it doesn't come to that :hugs:

Well I've resigned myself to the fact that I'm going to be out this myself again as I've had a big drop which took me way under the coverline. Fully expecting AF to arrive tomorrow now bang on time :growlmad: aaaah well it's a new month next month so we shall see what that brings - might get myself a softcup for the next cycle https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/basic/smileyvault-chin.gif

Good luck to all the other girls expecting AF over the next few days. I really hope that you get your bfps amd have some good news to share https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/basic/smileyvault-hug.gif


----------



## pichi

Moochacha. I wish you luck with that little squishy. It must be a hard decision to make.

Peace- how are you getting on? Any symptoms?

Mustic - nice to see you on here again. Hope your little spot is behaving as it should be :)

Had a temp rise again today - 36.97'c. No weird pully pains as of yet but I have only been up 20mins!


----------



## fairygirl

Moochacha,I'll be thinking of you. Sorry this is a rushed post- I should be on my way to work- being observed ergh. Pichi, yay for temp rise. My temp is in the same range as the last few I guess and my chart is so different to the last. Wonder if my temp will ever rise a bit more.


----------



## pichi

im sure your temp will rise soon fairy ^__^

i'm tempted while i'm in town to pick up a digi test and stick it in my drawer for when the time comes... i won't use it unless i get a line on my cheapies or AF just doesn't show at all... 

it may be sitting there a while! haha


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning Ladies

Not much to report here - temp still up at a nice level. Woke up at 5am this morning, temp was 98.20 went back to sleep and woke up again at 7.30, temp was 98.34. So decided to put it in the temp corrector and came out with 98.30! First time I've ever used the temp corrector, but it seems pretty good. Either way, thankfully my temp is still pretty high for this time of the month!

On the CM front, there was yellowy tinge this morning - not seen that before!

I don't want to get excited, as previous cycles when I have got excited, I've tested, got a BFN and AF has shown up! haha Typical!

Pichi - I really think this may be the month for you.

Shazza - sorry to hear about your temp drop. If AF does show, I would look into the soft cups. I am going to get some next cycle :D - hopefully won't need to!

moochacha - thinking of you hun. Hopefully, this is just your Dr preparing you for the worst case scenario, and things will work out ok for you and your family. You know we are all here for you whatever happens :hugs:


----------



## spacegirl

Hey Foxy!

I have my fingers crossed for you!!! your chart looks great. 

Can you help me please? I've just filled in my first chart based on temps alone. Throughout the cycle FF told me I ovulated on day 13. I'm now on CD27 and my temp has dropped from 36.58 C to 36.30 C which is what I expected as AF due and 36.3 was temp before ovulation. My chart looks biphasic to me. But when I put in the low temp today FF told me they can no longer detect ovulation or pinpoint it accurately?!!!

I'm confused I thought my chart looked good and so did FF until today. Could it be that I put it as a 25 day when I first started FF. (mine varies 25-28 day cycles so didn't know what to put!). Should I put this low temp as start of my next cycle even though full flow not here yet??

Sorry just feeling a bit disheartened as AF on its way and FF has made me think I haven't ovulated (I did get ov pain also this month!?).

Any advice thoughts would be welcome!!!


Thanks


Cxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Foxy, keeping my fx'd for you!

Moochacha, still thinking of you xo Hoping all is well hun. :hugs:

Pichi, I'm doing alright so far. Boobs are soooo sore and I'm so gassy :blush: Not much nausea or anything, but have a feeling that's coming! I definitely have food aversions, as nothing sounds good. Ugh. Oh and DD was eating a blueberry muffin this morning and it smelled like rotten grass LOL. Weird. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day xo


----------



## Helly

Moochacha - so sorry things arent going smoothly for you, fingers crossed everything works out for the best, whatever that best maybe.

Foxy and Pichi - looking really good!

Ive had another temp rise and just found a few little bits of pink tinged CM?!


----------



## Pixxie

Morning girls, hope everyone is well 

Moochacha, I hope everything turns out ok. I have my fingers crossed for you.

Ive had another rise on my chart this morning, which can only be good right?:happydance: I get paid on friday and Ill be 11DPO do we think I should test? 

Love and :dust: xx


----------



## TripleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Not much to report here - temp still up at a nice level. Woke up at 5am this morning, temp was 98.20 went back to sleep and woke up again at 7.30, temp was 98.34. So decided to put it in the temp corrector and came out with 98.30! First time I've ever used the temp corrector, but it seems pretty good. Either way, thankfully my temp is still pretty high for this time of the month!

Oooh I hadn't seent the temp corrector before - dangerous to my state of mind! I had a huge dip this morning but took my temp an hour early (36.6). Took it again an hour after usual time and it was highest ever (37.0). Using the temp corrector it puts me around 36.8 which is similar to the last few days (high). I have had a bit of brown cm this morning which could be the start of AF but this has given me hope (I shouldn't be doing this to myself...). Guess I will just have to temp at the right time tomorrow and see what happens! 

Your chart is looking foxy Foxy!

x


----------



## xshell79

morning ladies

ive just put my temp in ff and ive noticed i have a bar that says stats and number 5 in todays box, does anyone no what thats for?

i think im going to test tomorrow as at the moment i dnt have signs that AF is coming, im wondering if i got a bfn and no af, could that be because of my mc in jan and that i would be late even thow ff shows ive ovulated?


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> Yeah this is really a big ordeal, with my other MC it just happened and I didn't know anything was wrong. I wonder how long it will take for me to naturally MC because from what I can tell AF is not making any signs of coming at all.
> 
> Since going away from the Doctors I have a million questions. It's weird because I hate how Doctors talk about a MC like its nothing... If I hadn't continued to take hpt I wouldn't know anything was wrong. Ah it feels like AF will never come :cry:

With my mc in 08 it just happened no warning (no cramps or anything)..all tho I think I knew somewhere in my head things were not right...I pushed it away so when I started bleeding, It was so awful but I thought sadly I think I knew. I was this weird scared sad feeling. I was so awful. :cry:
This time like you I knew something was wrong because my hpt stopped getting darker then started getting lighter... 
Thankful my OB is very sensitive about things like this and tries to make you feel better (all tho I dont agree with him on waiting to have a normal" cycle is you are only a couple weeks after O like me) anyway..
I hate hearing "oh you have other kids you'll be ok" or "you have kids already so dont worry you know it will happen again" WTF so what if I have 100 other kids do people not know I wanted this one as much..I got the same things being said when I had my 08 mc..grrr


----------



## NicoleB

SmileyShazza said:



> Moochacha wishing you all the luck in the world. Being in limbo is not nice and especially when they are asking you to think of how you want to deal with things before you even really know for sure whats going on. All I will say is when I had my mmc it was 6 weeks after beanie stopped growing we found out and there was no signs of nature taking it's course so if it comes to the worst you could be waiting a while - obviously everyone is different. Anyway I'm really hoping it doesn't come to that :hugs:
> 
> Well I've resigned myself to the fact that I'm going to be out this myself again as I've had a big drop which took me way under the coverline. Fully expecting AF to arrive tomorrow now bang on time :growlmad: aaaah well it's a new month next month so we shall see what that brings - might get myself a softcup for the next cycle https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/basic/smileyvault-chin.gif
> 
> Good luck to all the other girls expecting AF over the next few days. I really hope that you get your bfps amd have some good news to share https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/basic/smileyvault-hug.gif

Sorry you have a temp drop..I hope af stays away from ya.. :hugs:


----------



## posh

Hiya! My temp is still up but starting to level out. What do you think? I am going to test tomorrow, tested at 12dpo but BFN......


----------



## NicoleB

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Moochacha, I'm so very sorry :( Fx'd that things just turn out for the best..if it's not meant to be, then hopefully you can get on with your cycle and have another bfp really soon. :hugs: xo
> 
> You're right too..docs talk about it like it's nothing. I haaaate that as well. I'm super nervous for my first appt and that's a whole month away. Should I be taking preg tests, just in case? What do you ladies think?
> 
> Mystic, thank you! lol..yeah I'm sure the cm will be all kinds of weird, but that's ok with me :D So far it's just been normal..no increase or anything really, tho I've been a bit *itchy*..which is annoying.
> 
> Nicole, glad to see that you're still aiming for that eggy! All the best xo
> 
> Foxy, fx'd!!!! Can't wait to hear about your :bfp: :D

You bet girl I'm not giving up..haha


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Not much to report here - temp still up at a nice level. Woke up at 5am this morning, temp was 98.20 went back to sleep and woke up again at 7.30, temp was 98.34. So decided to put it in the temp corrector and came out with 98.30! First time I've ever used the temp corrector, but it seems pretty good. Either way, thankfully my temp is still pretty high for this time of the month!
> 
> On the CM front, there was yellowy tinge this morning - not seen that before!
> 
> I don't want to get excited, as previous cycles when I have got excited, I've tested, got a BFN and AF has shown up! haha Typical!
> 
> Pichi - I really think this may be the month for you.
> 
> Shazza - sorry to hear about your temp drop. If AF does show, I would look into the soft cups. I am going to get some next cycle :D - hopefully won't need to!
> 
> moochacha - thinking of you hun. Hopefully, this is just your Dr preparing you for the worst case scenario, and things will work out ok for you and your family. You know we are all here for you whatever happens :hugs:

Foxy your chart is freaking beautiful!! When are you gonna test? Dang I'm so excited for you lol I reallllly hope this is it for you honey.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Spacegirl - do you have a link to your chart so we can have a good look? 

Sometimes, without more info to go on, i.e. CM etc, FF can not definitley pinpoint ov. On FF you can amend the way FF works, by changing the method of ovulation detection - this should be below you actual chart. You can try changing that to see if FF then give you your crosshairs.

Well girls, bit of a set back for me....... very light pinkish creamy cm when I wiped (only on 1 wipe). Checked CM and there is still plenty of cremay cm, but it is tinged a very plae pink. Never had this before, so not sure if it's a good thing or if it's just a strange AF. 

I'm not due till tomorrow, however initially FF said I ovulated on CD15 (until I got a couple more high temps when it changed to CD16). So, if I did infact ovulate on CD15, then I am due AF today. She normally turns up around this time, so I guess it's just a waiting game for me today :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

Posh - temps are still up there, so good luck with your next test :D

Shell - the stats is a countdown to testing / AF :)


----------



## TripleB

In which case why haven't you POAS Foxy?! I hope the pinky CM is a good sign for you (combined with the high temp this morning - maybe!). x


----------



## NicoleB

posh said:


> Hiya! My temp is still up but starting to level out. What do you think? I am going to test tomorrow, tested at 12dpo but BFN......

Your chart looks great!! Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hi Spacegirl - do you have a link to your chart so we can have a good look?
> 
> Sometimes, without more info to go on, i.e. CM etc, FF can not definitley pinpoint ov. On FF you can amend the way FF works, by changing the method of ovulation detection - this should be below you actual chart. You can try changing that to see if FF then give you your crosshairs.
> 
> Well girls, bit of a set back for me....... very light pinkish creamy cm when I wiped (only on 1 wipe). Checked CM and there is still plenty of cremay cm, but it is tinged a very plae pink. Never had this before, so not sure if it's a good thing or if it's just a strange AF.
> 
> I'm not due till tomorrow, however initially FF said I ovulated on CD15 (until I got a couple more high temps when it changed to CD16). So, if I did infact ovulate on CD15, then I am due AF today. She normally turns up around this time, so I guess it's just a waiting game for me today :(

I hope the old b stays away from you..


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Nicole :D

TripleB - I have an aversion to POAS! Everytime I do, it's a BFN closely followed by AF! haha 

I figure if I don't POAS, she won't turn up!! :dohh:

I'm driving myself nuts today - never a good thing if you work in a psychiatric unit! :haha:


----------



## TripleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks Nicole :D
> 
> TripleB - I have an aversion to POAS! Everytime I do, it's a BFN closely followed by AF! haha
> 
> I figure if I don't POAS, she won't turn up!! :dohh:
> 
> I'm driving myself nuts today - never a good thing if you work in a psychiatric unit! :haha:

I like your thinking - anything to keep the witch away! I think I'm close to being one of your patient's today - also have the pinky brown cm but combined with a temp dip I'm having to be very creative to imagine a BFP on Friday! x


----------



## NicoleB

Grrr thinking my bbt will be all over the place while I'm bleeding. Girls think I should log my bbts or just the bleeding?


----------



## piesey

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks Nicole :D
> 
> TripleB - I have an aversion to POAS! Everytime I do, it's a BFN closely followed by AF! haha
> 
> I figure if I don't POAS, she won't turn up!! :dohh:
> 
> I'm driving myself nuts today - never a good thing if you work in a psychiatric unit! :haha:

Wow Foxy your chart looks great! I really hope that you get your BFP and AF doesn't show her face! I know what you mean about POAS though - that's why I left it late to test. FXd for you 

Hope you are all ok ladies - I've just popped in to say hello and take a sneaky peek at your charts! :flower:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Piesey - have I congratulated you on your BFP? Big congrats :D Thanks, I hope it's a BFP too. 

TripleB - your temp isn't below the coverline, so there is still hope! Good luck :)

Nicole - I would record them for now. If they are playing havoc with your chart a bit later in your cycle, you can always remove / adjust them if needed


----------



## foxyloxy28

P.S Piesey, my chart is very similar to yours! Hope that a good sign for me! :D


----------



## impatient

My temp went way down this morning and i have mojor pms! So do you think this means AF will be here soon. Also I was wondering how much being sick can affect temps. I had a bad bad cold for about two weeks a few weeks ago and possible sinus infection. Could this have screwed with my temps and maybe I did OV but my temps were running high so you can't tell???? I know...i know... i'm hopeless!!


----------



## impatient

BTW...it was the first week of Feb. that I was feeling terrible, if this helps Thanks for any light you can shed on my situation


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry impatient - I'm pretty sure you haven't ovulated. There is no clear temp shift on your chart so far. Hang on in there! :D


----------



## impatient

Thanks Foxy...just a little wishful thinkin!


----------



## TripleB

Just looked at your chart overlay Foxy and when you compare it to other months its even more promising! No big dip on 12dpo and going up again - I think this might be it for you! x


----------



## foxyloxy28

God I hope so TripleB. 

I have got my hopes up on previous cycles though, so trying not to this time around!

I am having niggling pulling 'pains' in my abdomen - mainly on the right hand side. Not painful, but definitely know they are there.

Gonna hold off testing till Friday if AF doesn't show tomorrow.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi ladies!

I've been feeling so bummed for nicole and moochacha's mixed signals that I haven't posted in a while because it is really hard to sincerely express my feelings. I can't imagine going through the trials of ttc only to get a BFP, and then have stuff like this happen. Your trials have been making me SO sorry that I waited so long to start trying. I thought I needed to have everything lined up- a house, a good job, a good husband. But now that I'm 34 and reading these threads I'm so sad to see all the trials with mc after long boughts of ttc.

Of course this won't stop me, and I'm glad to see it isn't stopping you either Nicole. It makes this supportive community all the more valuable and precious to me. Lots of support ladies, and hugs coming your way!

Shazza- I'm so sorry the witch got you!

Foxy, Pichi, and all the other ladies in the 2ww - I'm hoping your temps stay high and that you get your BFPs!!!

I'm looking forward to Ov this weekend or monday ~

Best wishes,

Jaimie


----------



## TripleB

Oh yes, damn hopes - up and down like a yoyo (bit like my chart!) Are the niggling pains unusual for you? Last time I was pregnant (unfortunately ended in a MC) I wasn't paying attention at all until AF arrived and disappeared again - only then did I test. I wish I could remember if there were any symptoms before! At least with this charting malarky we can look back and compare. Are you officially late today? Well done for having the willpower to wait until Friday! x


----------



## bozzy

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Your trials have been making me SO sorry that I waited so long to start trying. I thought I needed to have everything lined up- a house, a good job, a good husband. But now that I'm 34 and reading these threads I'm so sad to see all the trials with mc after long boughts of ttc.

Couldn't agree more, my OH made us wait nearly a year before we started ttc as he was thinking of changing jobs. He's still at the same place but I think he's decided he's not getting any younger and he now realises that having unprotected sex once doesn't mean I'll be up the duff!!

I've just started charting this cycle (CD 7 though only started temping as of this morning) bought OPKs, bought books, taking EPO so i'm nearly going all out this month! Keeping my fingers tightly crossed this is my month, would love a bubba in 2010!

Lots of :dust: to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry to hear you have been feeling that way Jaimie :hugs: 

Good news that you are expecting ov in the upcoming week. Best of luck catching that eggy :thumbup:

TripleB - No this isn't usual for me at all. AF usually arrives 14DPO at around 10am. You could almost set your watch by her. I normally get mild period pains from about 10am onwards for the day! 

I am normally pretty irritable the day or so before and I suffer with my bowels in the 3 - 4 days running up to AF (I think this is probably linked to my ulcerative Colitis).

I have been waiting all week to see the usual 'signs'!

I'm pretty good when it comes to POAS - hate seeing BFN's so much. I'd rather just see AF! Never thought I'd hear myself say that! :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck Bozzy 

P.S Lovely horse you have there :D


----------



## posh

Good luck Foxy! Here's to BFP's by the weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## NicoleB

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've been feeling so bummed for nicole and moochacha's mixed signals that I haven't posted in a while because it is really hard to sincerely express my feelings. I can't imagine going through the trials of ttc only to get a BFP, and then have stuff like this happen. Your trials have been making me SO sorry that I waited so long to start trying. I thought I needed to have everything lined up- a house, a good job, a good husband. But now that I'm 34 and reading these threads I'm so sad to see all the trials with mc after long boughts of ttc.
> 
> Of course this won't stop me, and I'm glad to see it isn't stopping you either Nicole. It makes this supportive community all the more valuable and precious to me. Lots of support ladies, and hugs coming your way!
> 
> Shazza- I'm so sorry the witch got you!
> 
> Foxy, Pichi, and all the other ladies in the 2ww - I'm hoping your temps stay high and that you get your BFPs!!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to Ov this weekend or monday ~
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Jaimie

OH Honey if you lined everything up before you ttc than good for you..really honey thats great..you are not old..(if you are I am and I'm not haha)
Thank you for feeling bad for me..it feels good to know you are cared about..but I am a firm believer that god does what he does for a reason. And I can only hope I am blessed with a healthy pregnancy this cycle..I hope and pray for a healthy full term pregnancy and a beautiful baby in 10/11ish months..:thumbup:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Shazza- I'm so sorry the witch got you!

She isn't here...yet.....had a temp dip bvelow coverline this morning but I am remaining ever hopeful just in case - as I always say it isn't over till she flies in :winkwink:


----------



## TripleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> TripleB - No this isn't usual for me at all. AF usually arrives 14DPO at around 10am. You could almost set your watch by her. I normally get mild period pains from about 10am onwards for the day!
> 
> I am normally pretty irritable the day or so before and I suffer with my bowels in the 3 - 4 days running up to AF (I think this is probably linked to my ulcerative Colitis).
> 
> I have been waiting all week to see the usual 'signs'!
> 
> I'm pretty good when it comes to POAS - hate seeing BFN's so much. I'd rather just see AF! Never thought I'd hear myself say that! :haha:

In which case I'm even more excited for you! Sending sticky babydust your way and will be watching for an announcement! x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks, with any luck, it'll be a +ve announcement! haha


----------



## Kaede351

FF has put my final crosshair on (it was only dotted yesterday) and it's moved the coverline higher... It looks too high though? Anybody fancy having a shifty and letting me know what they think? :)

Thanks much in advance ^^

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Foxy- I'm loving your chart! That dip and rise is sexy lol ;) Good luck babe! :D Hoping to hear about your :bfp: soon!!!!!

XxX


----------



## TripleB

Kaede, experiment with discarding that crazy high temp on 17th and see if it makes a difference to coverline - does look too high. x


----------



## Kaede351

No it's still stayed the same? :S

XxX


----------



## Dizzyd

Hi ladies..first time charting. Would someone mind looking at my chart and letting me know what you think? My cycle is typically 27-28 days. Thanks!


----------



## Kaede351

you need to link the chart hun :D The link in your sig is just for the ticker not the actual chart :)

XxX


----------



## TripleB

Kaede351 said:


> No it's still stayed the same? :S
> 
> XxX

Hmmm, I'm at a loss then. FF has a mind of its own sometimes! Hopefully you'll get lovely high temps in your LP waaaaaaaay above the coverline (ending in a nice BFP.....) so it won't be a problem :thumbup: x


----------



## Kaede351

hehe, thanks ^^ I hope so too!!! :D

XxX


----------



## Dizzyd

Kaede351 said:


> you need to link the chart hun :D The link in your sig is just for the ticker not the actual chart :)
> 
> XxX

Thank You..hopefully that worked. Oh, and I have been using OPKs, and I did get 2 lines on a few of them on cd11..but not positives.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woops! Sorry Shazza- very glad to hear the witch hasn't arrived yet. Definitely hoping she stays away!

I'm really impressed with your strong, positive attitude Nicole- and most days I agree, we are still very young : )

Go high temps for ladies in the 2ww!!


----------



## pichi

foxy - your chart is looking real good. wish i could just fast forward a few days n get testing out of the way!

shazza - when is the witchy due to visit?

urgh my head feels like it's in a vice today *grumble*


----------



## NicoleB

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Woops! Sorry Shazza- very glad to hear the witch hasn't arrived yet. Definitely hoping she stays away!
> 
> I'm really impressed with your strong, positive attitude Nicole- and most days I agree, we are still very young : )
> 
> Go high temps for ladies in the 2ww!!

Thank you!! No point in letting the things you can not control bring you down.


----------



## pichi

random Q girlies but - anyone had a rock hard Cervix? i'm not meaning during AF hard, i mean like solid and closed very tight? odd Q but just curious


----------



## SmileyShazza

pichi said:


> shazza - when is the witchy due to visit?

Tomorrow - expected arrival time approximately 7am (yes she is usually that regular) so not long to wait now *crosses everything*


----------



## pichi

fingers crossed for you then hun that she's running 9months or so late!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi Pichi! My cervix has never been what I'd call rock hard, only medium hard to very soft. I still can't figure out the open vs. closed part and mine always seems high...


----------



## pichi

well i can't really usually tell the open and closed part either but i can now! it's like there is no opening at all! very strange!

usually its like o 

but now its pretty much .


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck Foxy. Moochacha, I have everything crossed for you. x


----------



## fairygirl

Kaede, I think it is the open dot temp on O day that has done it, now FF thinks you o'd then and had a fallback on 2po and rise on 3dpo. Is there a reason why that temp is open? Different time? Sleep deprived box?

Dizzy, get to BDing for that O!

Jaimie, I know what you mean about not knowing what to say.

Pichi, we like being in sync don't we, the last couple of days my cervix has been firm and closed each morning, I don;t normally notice it this firm until a bit before AF and then it goes all soft just before AF starts.

I'm an emotional wreck today but trying not to read into it too much, I figure I'm stressed and whereas I'd normally class it as pms, I still could be waiting to implant, therefore it can't be anything but life stress!


----------



## fairygirl

And of course an extra sprinkling of :dust: to those still waiting to test in Feb!


----------



## pichi

haha really? mine's has been like that the last few days also. is it really tightly closed? not quite sure what it means just thought id throw it out there.


----------



## fairygirl

pichi said:


> haha really? mine's has been like that the last few days also. is it really tightly closed? not quite sure what it means just thought id throw it out there.

Yup, but I just had a sneaky check (I have been so good at only checking it in the morning this cycle) and it is still firm but a bit more open.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Fairygirl and Pichi - I hope your CPs and textures mean your lady business is closed for business because you are busy baking buns in those ovens!!!


----------



## fairygirl

I am trying really, really hard not to SS, to convince myself I am pregnant or not for at least another 2 days.


----------



## pichi

mines hasn't changed since yesterday... dum dum dummmmm lol

trying not to symptom spot either but i'm a bit crap ¬___¬


----------



## Kaede351

fairygirl said:


> Kaede, I think it is the open dot temp on O day that has done it, now FF thinks you o'd then and had a fallback on 2po and rise on 3dpo. Is there a reason why that temp is open? Different time? Sleep deprived box?
> 
> Dizzy, get to BDing for that O!
> 
> Jaimie, I know what you mean about not knowing what to say.
> 
> Pichi, we like being in sync don't we, the last couple of days my cervix has been firm and closed each morning, I don;t normally notice it this firm until a bit before AF and then it goes all soft just before AF starts.
> 
> I'm an emotional wreck today but trying not to read into it too much, I figure I'm stressed and whereas I'd normally class it as pms, I still could be waiting to implant, therefore it can't be anything but life stress!

Yeah the open dot is sleep deprived... do think if I put it to normal it would change?

XxX

(edit - I changed them and it still didn't make a difference so I don't know lol)


----------



## fairygirl

Kaede, I think FF is looking at all the other factors too. If you look at your fertile cm and opks, the day it has given you looks right. As for the coverline, I think FF looks at the past 6 temps and put a coverline above the highest one (yours being CD12).


----------



## Kaede351

fairygirl said:


> Kaede, I think FF is looking at all the other factors too. If you look at your fertile cm and opks, the day it has given you looks right. As for the coverline, I think FF looks at the past 6 temps and put a coverline above the highest one (yours being CD12).

Ah well lol, just my post Ov temps look really low compared to everyone else's now the cover line has changed. :shrug:

Never mind lol Thanks for your help anyway :D

XxX


----------



## bernina

Foxy your chart is looking so good, I can not wait until Friday rolls around!! Those tugging pains are a great sign. I had those really strong with my pregnancy before I even tested, I just knew I was pregnant. My body felt so different and I would just lay in bed and could feel all this stuff happening inside me. 

Best of luck to those trying to catch the egg in the next few days and sticky glue to those in the 2ww!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Kaede, don't panic over post O temps (Im taking my own advice here). You need to get to implantation days (6-12dpo) and then you can start obsessing over temps.


----------



## shaerichelle

bernina said:


> Shannon, acupuncture is going very well. The needles take a bit of getting used to, but don't let that worry you one bit. They dont hurt, they just feel weird going in and you get like these electrical or pressure sensations at some points (mainly for me the chest and toe ones have the most sensation, can barely feel the stomach and leg ones). I normally feel very relaxed during the treatment. She has me go into the office, she looks at my tounge a few times, takes my pulses, discusses any concerns I have and what stage of my cycle I'm at, then asks me to put on a gown and get on the table. She comes back in and turns on the matress heating pad and then places the needles. She then puts a heating lamp on my stomach (usually only pre ov and during menstration) and an eye pillow and leaves me to rest for about 40 minutes. My mind usually just wanders, there is quiet music on in the background and it's a very nice time for reflection and true relaxation. I'm very pleased. She also has given me herbs to make into tea 4 times per day and also started me on a new supplement called Pregnancy Prep. Not sure if any of that is working but it's worth it alone for the relaxation I feel. Good luck with your first appointment and make sure to let us know how it goes!

Bernina, The appointment went wonderful. It didnt hurt a bit. She did the needles and then a cup thing then a massage. I wont have herbs until after the 3rd time if needed. I go back next week for another for weeks straight. I did get the heating lamp too! lol My ovaries started to twinge after she put the points into the gyn point.:)


----------



## Kaede351

fairygirl said:


> Kaede, don't panic over post O temps (Im taking my own advice here). You need to get to implantation days (6-12dpo) and then you can start obsessing over temps.

Well tbh I don't really know what to expect. This is my first full month temping/charting so I will be better prepared next cycle if I don't get my BFP this time round :)

But yeah ur right lol, I'll start obsessing AFTER implantation time haha

XxX


----------



## blondie449

can you girls take a look at me chart and tll me what you think?:flower:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c2920


----------



## foxyloxy28

:nope: Looks like I am gonna be out ladies......

Had some more spotting when I wiped tonight - still very pale pinky colour and a bit creamy, but there were also a couple of droplets in the loo (I'm sorry TMI!) so it looks like it's getting stronger :( My stomach is also starting to feel more like it does when AF has arrived.

I'm afraid I think it is only a matter of time :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey blondie - I reckon if you take out that fertile cm from the latter part of your chart, you should get solid crosshairs :D 

How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: foxy.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh Foxy..but your chart looks so good! I refuse to believe it yet!!!!

:hugs: Fx'd it slows down to nada. xo


----------



## Pixxie

Foxy its not over until the :witch: shows! Keeping my fingers crossed for you

Blondie how long are your cycles usually? 

Any opinions on my chart? When do you think I should test? :) xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Pixxie.

That's a nice looking chart you have there. I would wait a couple more days before testing :D


----------



## amberdawn723

Hi ladies,
I just learned something new today that maybe you all might not know about yet.
I've been using a regular fever thermometer for the last week but my temps seemed to be really erratic:wacko:, so yesterday I finally went and bought a bbt thermometer. 

Just today I pulled out the instructions that came with it and low and behold, I've been temping just under my tongue or just off to the side in the front of my mouth which is more susceptible to outside environment temps according to the instructions. 

It suggests putting the probe as far back on one side under the tongue as you can stand comfortably. That's where the most accurate heat pockets are according to this thermometer anyways. So I discarded my temps on FF and plan to start all over again in the morning with hopefully more accurate temps. 

I plan to test tomorrow though I'm quite sure it'll be a :bfn:.
If it is then I'm going to give AF til March 2nd to show up and if she doesn't then I'm going to make a gyn appointment. I think I'm overdue for my pap and I'm going to see about getting something to get this cycle over with.

Have any of you had some kind of meds to make your period show up? Any info about it is appreciated! :smug:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Amber - thanks for the info, yes, I was aware that the best place to put your tongue is to the side and as far back as poss. I wouldn't have thrown away your temps though as unless you were sleeping with your mouth open, they would have still been pretty accurate! 

In my experience, it doesn't make much difference to the temps providing you put it under your tongue to the side. :D

I'm sorry, I am not sure about medication to induce AF.


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah, I nearly make myself gag every morning taking my temps the thermometer is that far back under my tongue lol, but hopefully it'll be worth it :D

XxX


----------



## amberdawn723

I still have the temps written down just not on my chart on FF til I see what they look like in the next few days. Hopefully a pattern starts to emerge. Right now it just looks crazy....and being on cd 69 is not helping matters.:wacko:


----------



## Snugggs

:wave:
I'm a newbie and new to this thread also. 

I'm on my first month of charting with FF and it's got me all :wacko: already. So far i'm 45CD-17DPO and i'm expecting :witch: any day now.

Quite stupidly ive been testing everyday, pretty much, since 12DPO and all i get is :bfn:.

Should i be optimistic or not? my temps are a little erratic but over all they have stayed high and each 5 days or so tend to rise a little higher.

:help:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Kaede351 said:


> FF has put my final crosshair on (it was only dotted yesterday) and it's moved the coverline higher... It looks too high though? Anybody fancy having a shifty and letting me know what they think? :)
> 
> Thanks much in advance ^^
> 
> XxX


Kaede, your coverline is high because your ovulation temp is high (CD 19) Your CM and OPKs support this day for o, but I'd argue that your temps indicate CD 18. If you could get FF to declare CD 18 ovulation, you CL *should* drop to around 36.25.


----------



## mysticdeliria

Just quickly...

*Shazza-*Glad the witch hasn't shown yet!

*Foxy-*I agree with Peace, chart is waayyy too good! I can't believe af is coming either. I am keeping my PMA for you!

*Moochacha-*FX'd for your scan, hope it all goes well and you see your little one in there. I know what you mean, I would be tempted to just start again, but I have heard of quite a few ladies who were told there was nothing in there, and then miraculously a week or two later there was. Only you and DH can make this decision, but I really hope hope hope that you won't have to.


----------



## Kaede351

mysticdeliria said:


> Kaede, your coverline is high because your ovulation temp is high (CD 19) Your CM and OPKs support this day for o, but I'd argue that your temps indicate CD 18. If you could get FF to declare CD 18 ovulation, you CL *should* drop to around 36.25.

How would I get it to do that? It was originally CD18, but then it changed when i put my temp in this morning.

I'm not really bothered, if I really really did OV on CD19 then the chances of me concieving this cycle is high, with OV on CD18 it's only good lol. But whicever way I just thought the coverline was fairly high, but my temps are still above it even though it's only just. I'll give it a couple days and then start obsessing when I don't get an implant dip :rofl:

Thanks for that ^^

XxX


----------



## Snugggs

Ive just realised how to "show" my chart!

If anyone could advice i'd appreciate it :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Like your chart snuggs. I would test tomorrow.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Temp is still nicely above the coverline snugggs - I'd wait a few days then retest :D


----------



## Snugggs

Thanks Shaerichelle.... I will definatly be POAS in the morning.

:dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

AFM - spotting has subsided again!! Still there when I wipe though. Just realised I haven't had anything to eat since a bap at lunchtime! That is so unlike me! haha 

No movement (at the back!) either - now that is just unheard of for me!! 

I wish my body would just make up it's bloody mind!! Grrr

Hoping I can get through the night without being woken up by a visit from AF! 

God there is nothing worse than being on AF watch when you are at work either.

Good night all........ catch up in the morning :d


----------



## Snugggs

Thanks FoxyLoxy ..... The waiting is killing me!! :doh:

:dust:


----------



## impatient

Oh Foxy my fingers are so X for you...and everyone else with those beautiful charts! I am enjoying going through this journey with you all. Even though things aren't going right for me, its nice to be able to have hope for you all!! Good luck:)


----------



## mysticdeliria

Kaede351 said:


> mysticdeliria said:
> 
> 
> Kaede, your coverline is high because your ovulation temp is high (CD 19) Your CM and OPKs support this day for o, but I'd argue that your temps indicate CD 18. If you could get FF to declare CD 18 ovulation, you CL *should* drop to around 36.25.
> 
> How would I get it to do that? It was originally CD18, but then it changed when i put my temp in this morning.
> 
> I'm not really bothered, if I really really did OV on CD19 then the chances of me concieving this cycle is high, with OV on CD18 it's only good lol. But whicever way I just thought the coverline was fairly high, but my temps are still above it even though it's only just. I'll give it a couple days and then start obsessing when I don't get an implant dip :rofl:
> 
> Thanks for that ^^
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

Yeah, don't worry about it too much. The point is that you definitely ovulated, and at this point you are either pregnant or not and all the chart adjusting in the world won't change that. I hope it's the latter :thumbup:!

If the coverline is bugging you, you could try taking out your opks or changing your cm pattern (if it's possible that you had ewcm earlier, you could try entering that). Most women (at least those that have ample cm) notice it starts becoming fertile around 5ish days before o, so it is possible that it was there earlier but you didn't notice(?)

If you're sure everything is correct and you want to keep opks in, you could always manually override the o day and coverline to CD18 and 36.25. Hope this helps, and good luck!!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Oh, Foxy, glad to hear the spotting has backed off. I'm hoping for good news tomorrow, I'll be checking up on you! :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fx'd bigtime for you Foxy!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pichi

Fingers crossed for you foxy!

Urgh, I have like 5 or so days to wait. AF should b making an apearance mon


----------



## Helly

Same with me Pichi, AF due Monday, temp took a dip today :(


----------



## pichi

Mines took a dip too but only by 0.03'c


----------



## Helly

Hmm, mine is 0.07, guess it'll depend what happens tomorrow, i was much more symptomless yesterday (besides the pink cm) so im feeling alot less hopeful now.


----------



## Helly

Oh and pichi and foxy your charts both look brill!


----------



## pichi

I'm not feeling very positive now for some reason. I mean, no need to worry, there is always next month eh?


----------



## Helly

Yeah exactly, I feel the same today, trying to resign myself, I got my hopes up way too much the past few days and its not good for you.


----------



## fairygirl

Morning. My temp is still in my range despite being 45 minutes late. I have my alarm set for to go off daily yet it doesn't seem to like Thursdays! Still ill too. So no signs there's anything going on for me. Pichi we can get through another few days! How's Foxy I haven't got the time to look at her chart?


----------



## pichi

Waiting on hearing from her today fairygirl. She had spotting yesterday. Hope its not the witch for her


----------



## blondie449

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hey blondie - I reckon if you take out that fertile cm from the latter part of your chart, you should get solid crosshairs :D
> 
> How long are your cycles usually?

they are between 28-31 days...its days 33...but i took a test 3 days ago and it was negative..


----------



## Snugggs

Good Luch to you all! :dust:

I couldn't resist POAS this morning...... :bfn: @ 18DPO but :af:..... The worst thing is, i dont even know if she's late because she's soooo irregular.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning Ladies

I'm afraid I'm out. AF arrived this morning. I'm absolutely fine about it though. Gonna try this cycle and if no success going to register with a new GP (moved house in the summer, so out of catchment area for current GP) and see if we can get some more tests done. 

Good luck to those of you still in :D 

God I hate period pains! haha *reaches for packet of paracetamol*


----------



## posh

Temp dip and :bfn: today :cry:
Think my month is over....


----------



## xshell79

:bfn: for me too, still no AF .....think it just be a waiting game for AF to arrive since mc in jan!

good luck to all of u in the 2ww :smile:


----------



## Helly

Ah sorry for the AF Foxy and the BFN's ladies, on to another month and hopefully your BFP's x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry about the BFN ladies :D Fingers crossed it's just too early to show up.


----------



## Pixxie

Aw sorry for foxy and the bfn ladies :hugs: all round 

Should my temp still be on the rise at 10 DPO? Good or bad sign? :wacko: xxx


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> I'm afraid I'm out. AF arrived this morning. I'm absolutely fine about it though. Gonna try this cycle and if no success going to register with a new GP (moved house in the summer, so out of catchment area for current GP) and see if we can get some more tests done.
> 
> Good luck to those of you still in :D
> 
> God I hate period pains! haha *reaches for packet of paracetamol*

Sorry foxy!! I hope this cycle is yours honey...


----------



## NicoleB

Sorry girls about the bfn... big hugs!!


----------



## pichi

I'm quite scared to test so I think ill just wait till monday.

Sorry bout AF gettin u foxy. And for those bfn's


----------



## mysticdeliria

Awwww Foxy, that totally sucks! I love your attitude this time around, I'm sure it's making this journey a little easier. On to the next on, eh? Hopefully a new GP will help.


----------



## Helly

Ooh FF has added a line in confirming I have been triphasic. I know it doesnt mean that much but still, its nice to see!


----------



## TripleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> I'm afraid I'm out. AF arrived this morning. I'm absolutely fine about it though. Gonna try this cycle and if no success going to register with a new GP (moved house in the summer, so out of catchment area for current GP) and see if we can get some more tests done.
> 
> Good luck to those of you still in :D
> 
> God I hate period pains! haha *reaches for packet of paracetamol*

Oh boo Foxy, but you're in good company - the witch got me too. So here we go again, will be nice to share the cycle with you this time! (That sounds a bit wierd but you know what I mean!) x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry everyone who got visited by the witch or has had BFN. FX the BFNs are because you've tested too early. I got 2 before my BFP. Foxy, glad you're keeping positive. Hopefully the new GP can sort you with tests and you'll be up the duff before long. x


----------



## pichi

How many dpo were you when you got your bfp fish&chips? (If you don't mind me asking)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well the blooming :witch: got me too - bang on time at 7am :growlmad:

Aaaaaaah well I had resigned myself to the fact she was probably on her way so am not feeling too bad about it. All I can say is bring on the March Madness and I also have a couple of new cycle buddies by the looks of things in Foxy and Triple B :)

Sorry to those who have also been visited by the hag on her broomstick or have had a BFN :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Snugggs said:


> Good Luch to you all! :dust:
> 
> I couldn't resist POAS this morning...... :bfn: @ 18DPO but :af:..... The worst thing is, i dont even know if she's late because she's soooo irregular.

Hugs hon... I know how you feel! I havent even O'd yet at least by my chart lol. ON the other hand I have symptoms galore...

Have you had any ovary twinges or EWCM?


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: foxy

Blondie449 I would retest again. I had my bfp 3 days after AF was due.


----------



## shaerichelle

My chart has changed..a little. Got accupuncture yesterday. 

I keep on having pregnancy symptoms ugh.


----------



## Shey

I am new to charting as well. I just started two days ago.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome Shey :D

Sorry Shazza and TripleB - looks like the witch was busy visiting Hampshire & Buckinghamshire today! 

Happy to have some cycle buddies this cycle - alongside all the other lovely ladies in this thread :D

Thanks for all your comments ladies - looking forward to getting on with this next cycle. I may well invest in some softcups this cycle. 

on a completely different topic, got a new contract phone yesterday - a palm pre! Nice phone, but with no bloody instructions! It's taking me ages to figure everything out. Should keep me busy until the run up to ov! haha

pichi - that chart of your is looking pretty good - how exciting.


----------



## Helly

Foxy im on my second cycle using softcups and I think they are brill, if nothing else they save wet patches and you feel a lot cleaner cos its not dripping out!


----------



## impatient

So sorry to those ladies who got a visit from AF, but at least you know you OV and your lady parts are doing what they're supposed to! You'll get that BFP soon:) To those with BFNs there is still hope! I've heard of sooooooo many ladies getting late BFPs! I made an appiontment with my doctor yesterday, but can't get in until April. I'll have two months of charting to show him so that should help. I'm thinking aobut doing the soy thing. Anyone tried it with success?? I want to try everything natural before I go to the doctor. I don't want to take any meds unless it's nessasary!!


----------



## gingerbaby4us

Greetings ladies! I think I'm about to join the BFN club for this month as well. I had brown spotting yesterday and terrible cramps for the last 3 days, I usually spot for a few days before my witch. I haven't given up hope however, I wont until I bleed like a stuck pig... Always delusional I am!


----------



## pichi

I honestly think ill be joining you ladies on mon/tues too. We shall see what the next few days of temps do. If they go up - great.

If they go down - there is always next cycle *sigh*

Hope everyone is well. You all seem so possitive! Wish I could be when I need to be!


Foxy: you should be able to get instructions for your moblie online :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> looking forward to getting on with this next cycle. I may well invest in some softcups this cycle

I'm seriously thinking of doing the same!

I thought I might get a pack of 6 and see how I get on with them. If I use them for the three fertile days around o then one pack of six should last a couple of months.

It's worth a go!


----------



## TripleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Welcome Shey :D
> 
> Sorry Shazza and TripleB - looks like the witch was busy visiting Hampshire & Buckinghamshire today!
> 
> Happy to have some cycle buddies this cycle - alongside all the other lovely ladies in this thread :D
> 
> Thanks for all your comments ladies - looking forward to getting on with this next cycle. I may well invest in some softcups this cycle.
> 
> on a completely different topic, got a new contract phone yesterday - a palm pre! Nice phone, but with no bloody instructions! It's taking me ages to figure everything out. Should keep me busy until the run up to ov! haha
> 
> pichi - that chart of your is looking pretty good - how exciting.


Haha - she sure was - got Shazza first I think and flew straight down to Hampshire! Hopefully last seen on her way to the moon without sat nav - see ya witch you're not welcome here!

Have been wondering what these softcups are - might have to give them a go too (would be the "new thing" for this cycle Shazza!), am liking the no-mess nature of them!

Fingers crossed for all you ladies still in the game.

xxx


----------



## NicoleB

You girls are great..really it's all of your attitudes that keep me coming back to this thread..all of you if the old B shows while you are a little sad you dont let it bring you down you all say "well on to a new month"..I dont know I just wanted to say you all have a great attitude about things..


----------



## TripleB

Well said Nicole - I only just found this thread but I'm loving the PMA on here already! Don't think I've ever been this positive on the day the witch arrived! Sorry to read about your MC this month hunni, will look forward to sharing the journey to a new BFP with you. x


----------



## SmileyShazza

TripleB said:


> Have been wondering what these softcups are - might have to give them a go too (would be the "new thing" for this cycle Shazza!), am liking the no-mess nature of them!

Thats a good point - not so much a change to what we are doing already but more of an addition. I like the mess free idea of them too and the fact that they help keep those :spermy: up close to the cervix. Not quite sure how easy they'd be to use without OH knowing though https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/basic/smileyvault-chin.gif 

Am pretty sure he will think I've gone mad if I tell him I'm using them :rofl:

Nicole - have to keep up that PMA. Something you said the other day has stuck in my head about not getting down in the dumps over things you have no control over and I am keeping that in my mind as a bit of a motto now. 

Have to agree you are all amazing and have made me feel so welcome on this thread - I am so glad I came and joined you all.

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/grouphugg.gif


----------



## gingerbaby4us

I caved and took a test, 14dpo and BFN! Suprisingly I'm not too bummed out. I look forward to chart stalking everyone this upcoming cycle!


----------



## NicoleB

Thank girls! I've learned (through a very hard life before I met DH) that you cant let things you cant control bring you down and never to regret anything in life becasue it will only bring you down and because most of the time at one time it was just what you wanted..dont live with regret learn from your mistakes.


----------



## gingerbaby4us

Nicole, I can't believe your a grandma! You look amazing!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hug: for *TripleB, Foxy, and Shazza*! I'm so sorry the witch found you this month. I'm looking forward to cheering you on through March!

Sorry for your BFNs *Posh, xShell,* and *GingerBaby* - those are no fun. Your chart still looks good though GingerBaby! 

Welcome *Shey*!

*Pichi and Helly* - your charts are rockin'!

How do I get the fun group hug animation? I'm feelin' it today! Absolutely love the ladies and PMA on this thread, always picks me up!


----------



## bernina

Welcome *Snuggs* and *Shey*! Glad to have you along for the ride with us! 

*Fairygirl, Pichi, Posh, xshell, Pixie,* and all the others in the 2ww, thinking of you and sending loads of sticky glue your way. I know the agony of not knowing can drive you bonkers, but here's hoping for BFP's very very soon!!!

*Helly*, that's a swell looking chart you have there! Those high temps are looking great along with your cervix position!! Sticky dust!!

*Foxy*, sorry the witch got you, but very very happy to see your positive attitude, it's inspiring! *Nicole* is sure right, we have a GREAT group of ladies here who excel at PMA even at the darkest of times. I'm so glad we all found each other. We seem to have someone from almost every continent on here, who would have thought support would be crossing oceans!!

*Shannon*, how was the acupuncture?

For the *SoftCup* ladies, I have a pack of 14 (well 13 since I tried one out!) sitting under my bathroom sink. I tried one the other day (non fertile day) and while it went in okay, I kind of felt like there was a chance I could put it in wrong and block the little guys instead of helping them get where they need to. *Helly*, do you have any recommendations on how to use them, do you think it's possible to put them in wrong or was I just being paranoid?

*Jamie*, are you enjoying LOST?


----------



## bernina

A little update on me. CD16 and still no sign of approaching ovulation. Well maybe a little sign, my Clear Blue Fertility Monitor test stick shows a bit of rising estrogen, but it's still so faint that the monitor isn't reporting it as a High day, I can just see the change visually with my eyes. 

I'm super dry down there still, I noticed maybe a bit of sticky cm, but definitely not watery or egg white yet. 

For the past few days I had been feeling pinching pains near my ovary and assumed O was approaching but those seemed to have faded. It's still a few days early for me, but was hoping to see some signs starting up.

Really think the Clomid is going to be the next step for me, just feel like my body needs a jump start to get sorted out.

I also have been supporting my very best friend as she goes through a potential miscarriage. She went in for her 9 wk scan Tuesday and the baby measured only 6 wks with a very very weak heart beat. She's also had a small amount of brown spotting, although I know that can be caused by anything and have nothing to do with a miscarriage. She was supposed to go back for an ultrasound today, still waiting to hear from her on the results. She's resigned that it will most likely be a miscarriage. Watching someone you know and love go through something like this really puts it all in perspective. When you're the one going through it, well you don't worry about yourself, you just feel sad and depressed but you know you'll be okay. So I'd appreciate any prayers or positive vibes you could send her way. I'm still holding out hope that the dates are off, but I know a weak heartbeat is not a good sign.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi Bernina! How are you feeling? How do you expect / hope this cycle will go in terms of length, ovulation, etc? I'm just so happy that LOST is back on they could put just about anything in an episode and I'd be stoked. I don't like new mysteries, like the light tower thought. I want old mysteries solved! Like whether or not Jacob likes Penny's Dad. And what happened to Penny?

I'm totally trying softcups next cycle if this one doesn't do the trick. That will be my fourth trick - my first 3 have been online ovulation calculators (6 cycles), charting (2nd cycle of that now), and preseed internally (this cycle). I feel like a magician!

I wish there was a mood for "ovulicious" or "premenstral" or "obessesed". The BnB moods just don't suit me most of the time...


----------



## bernina

*Ginger*, sorry I missed you the first time around but your chart looks AMAZING, I am in awe!! If that's not a BFP in the making I don't know what is (assuming you timed your BD'ing accordingly!) Best of luck to you hun, when do you think you'll test?


----------



## SmileyShazza

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> How do I get the fun group hug animation? I'm feelin' it today! Absolutely love the ladies and PMA on this thread, always picks me up!

Hehehehe I pinched it from another website - I felt that it was justified today :flower:

I know what you mean about the moods on here - hardly any of them seem to be suitable for how I'm feeling.


----------



## bernina

Hi Jamie!

I think ovulation may come around cd 21, so 5 days from now. It could come sooner, since charting I ovulate anywhere from cd 18 to cd 21. Almost hopiong for a later ovulation as that gives my body more time to build up a good lining and get a nice ripe egg!!

I'm really enjoying LOST but totally agree on the new mysteries. There are enough old ones that need solving. Loved how they came back to the Adam and Eve cave and even found Shannon's old inhaler, glad to see them doing a nod to seasons 1 and 2. Still no clue where they're going, but found that I'm just enjoying the character development and while the mysteries are fun, I feel it's much more like season 1 where we just watched these characters grow and learned a lot about what made them who they are. I really wonder who Jacob said is coming to the island. I'm hoping it's Desmond and Penny, would love to see them again. In the alternate timeline (the one where the plan landed safely) I have no clue where Penny is. I'm hoping maybe they're still married and she just wasn't on the flight, but who knows. I do think we'll see both of them again before the season ends. And I'm still holding out hope for a coffee shop scene between Juliette and Sawyer, gotta get some closure on that.

I agree on the mood choices, I usually just leave mine at Fine or In Love, the others don't really fit me and my ttc moods!


----------



## gingerbaby4us

Berina- I tested this morning, BFN! But I just went to the loo and looked at the test and now there is a very faint second line, the kind where if you stare for a few seconds it dissappears, then you blink and its there again. I'm freakin out. EVAPS MAKE ME CRAZY! Hopefully tomorrow it will be a BFP! I had brown spotting yesterday which has been replaced with watery cm so hopefully thats a good sign!

I read you are thinking about cloimid as a next step. I highly reccomend it if you have trouble oing in a timely manner. I took clomid this 100mg cycle, I had done 50 last cycle but no O. Normally I have 60+ days long cycles, with no clear indication that ovulation has occured! This is my first ovulatory cycle since I don't even know when. I love clomid!

I am praying for your friend and her little peanut! When I think about how she must be feeling my heart hurts for her, and all the other wonderful ladies who are/have been experiencing the same thing.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Bernina - sending a bucket of positive thoughts and best wishes for your friend. All you can do is be there for her and let her know you will be there for her no matter what happens. 

Hoping that all goes well for them :hugs:


----------



## bernina

Thank you all so much for the positive thought and prayers for my friend :hugs:

Ginger, I really think the clomid is looking promising for you, and that evap could very easily turn into a BFP in the next few days. I think Mystic or Fish said they didn't get their first BFP until 3 days after AF was due, so there is still plenty of time!! It is also very encouraging to hear from women who are happy with Clomid. I just really think that my body needs something to kick it back into working order and I'm hoping that's the trick. I'm actually quite excited to try it now. I have been chatting with another gal on the TCM thread who started taking it and am eagerly watching her chart and waiting for her cd 10 ultrasound results tomorrow. Did you go in for an ultrasound to track your follicles?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/grouphugg.giffor Bernina's friend, Nicole, and Moochacha :cry:


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya ladies, am having really bad AF like cramps today. But it's far too early for implantation at 4dpo... I guess my body is just spazzing out :wacko: But hopefully my temp takes a dip this weekend then sky rockets ;) haha

XxX


----------



## gingerbaby4us

Berena, I did not have any tracking on Clomid. I was prescribed it by my gyno, I think RE's are more into blood tests and follicle tracking. My doc just said to chart my temps, do opk's and call him if I had a lot pain in my ovaries, because I could develope a cyst. I would have liked the tracking, i think it would have given me a better idea of when I would o as I have never gotten a positive opk. I have something called interstitial cystitis, its a bladder condition and in my case it causes frequency issues. I can't hold my pee long enough! If you want tracking and they don't mention it at your appointment I would just ask for it. That's what I'm going to do next clomid cycle if this isn't my month.


----------



## impatient

Bernina...I feel for your friend, she will be in my prayers. i was in a smillar situation recently. My frined also sufferend form a miscarraige after TTC for over a year, and she was devistated. My sister who is 20 weeks pregnant found out early on that the baby could have cystic fibrosis. Thank god he doesn't, everything is fine, but we were all so scared for a few weeks. It totally brought me back to reality and made me realize what is important...which is having a* healthy* baby...no matter *HOW long* it takes to get preggo. I have a new outlook on the whole situation after these things. lots of love and healthy dust to everyone:)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry about your friend Bernina. I can't imagine the pain she must be in but she's at least got a good friend in you to help her through it. I hope you ov soon hun. I have a good feeling for you this spring. I have everything crossed. xx


----------



## Snugggs

shaerichelle said:


> Snugggs said:
> 
> 
> Good Luch to you all! :dust:
> 
> I couldn't resist POAS this morning...... :bfn: @ 18DPO but :af:..... The worst thing is, i dont even know if she's late because she's soooo irregular.
> 
> Hugs hon... I know how you feel! I havent even O'd yet at least by my chart lol. ON the other hand I have symptoms galore...
> 
> Have you had any ovary twinges or EWCM?Click to expand...

Evening Shaerichelle,

:hugs: to you too me dear. FX'd for you that your symptoms galore turn into a :bfp: for you.

I had my ovulation pains around 25CD and EWCM and temp rise came a few days later (so i definatly think i did O).
I had nausea and an aching back from O day until around 10DPO and i had cramps and a massive temp dip at 9DPO.... but all that said, here i am at 18DPO and not a :bfp: in sight :dohh:

Strange thing is, just as :witch: is ready to appear i get a certain cramp and i know she will arrive the next day. I had that pain at 12DPO but :af: .... TTC is sooooo confusing!

:dust: to us both and all the other ladies on the thread. Hopefully March is the month for all of us :thumbup:


----------



## JB3

Hello
I have just spent about 2 hours reading through this thread and feel this is where I will be able to get the help I need. I have been TTC for 9 months and this is the first time i have charted. Im a bit worried about going it alone so if i post my chart in a couple of days (as im only on CD1 at mo) would you lovely ladies be able to help me and offer advise on what i should be looking for, it all seems a bit confusing at he moment :wacko:
Thanks


----------



## Snugggs

bernina said:


> Welcome *Snuggs* and *Shey*! Glad to have you along for the ride with us!

Thanks for the welcome Bernina, its good to share the journey with others. 

Here's to the :cry: and the :cloud9: and hopefully March is the month for all of us

:hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Welcome JB3! I started charting during my 9th cycle too. You'll pick it up pretty quickly, don't worry.


----------



## Snugggs

JB3 said:


> Hello
> I have just spent about 2 hours reading through this thread and feel this is where I will be able to get the help I need. I have been TTC for 9 months and this is the first time i have charted. Im a bit worried about going it alone so if i post my chart in a couple of days (as im only on CD1 at mo) would you lovely ladies be able to help me and offer advise on what i should be looking for, it all seems a bit confusing at he moment :wacko:
> Thanks

Welcome :wave:

I'm a newbie too and after reading through this tread i knew also this was the place i needed to be. The ladies have been very welcoming and i'd also be happy to help when ever.

:hugs:


----------



## JB3

Thanks Jaimie3Eyes, I keep looking at other ladies charts and confusing myself!
Feeling positive about it tho.


----------



## JB3

Thanks Jaimie3Eyes, I keep looking at other ladies charts and confusing myself!
Feeling positive about it tho.


----------



## fairygirl

Welcome to the newbies :wave:
Will catch up on your charts. 
Just wanted to share my concerns. I am cramping like AF is just round the corner. She's due on Wednesday, how cruel giving me cramps so far in advance, and what if they continue? I don't wanna spend the next 6 days and then the days of AF's visit this uncomfortable. PMA has gone, when I temp adjust this morning's temp it is only 0.05 over coverline. :grr:


----------



## Helly

Evening ladies!

OK the curiosity is getting the better of me...

Is it very common for a chart to report triphasic? Im trying to decide if I should get my hopes up again or not!


----------



## JB3

ooops didnt mean to post twice.
Thanks snuggs - hope you dont get too sick of me asking questions! lol


----------



## Helly

Fairygirl, its still early days keep the PMA going, you are above the coverline and hopefully those cramps are implantation x


----------



## fairygirl

Foxy, TribleB, Shazza, :hugs: Sorry she showed up.
Posh, Snuggs, Gingerbaby, thinking of you.
Pixxie, yes tis good and so pretty!
Pichi, yes hold out to test.
Helly, yay for triphasic. It can be a good sign, not all triphasic charts get a BFP, but I know we'd all like one!
Shannon, good luck with the acupuncture.
Impatient, let's hope this rise is the One!
Nicole, you too give us inspiration to keep going.
Jaimie, lots of sticky dust ready for you O day!
Bernina, sorry to read about your friend. 
Kaede, what is with these AF cramps?
JB3, well done for reading the whole thread! And hello to Shey.
If I missed anyone I'm really sorry, think I read through all of today.


----------



## Snugggs

*JB3* Sick of you? Not at all me dear. We're all here for the same reason after all :hugs:

*Fairygirl* I agree with Helly. Fingers X'd for you it's implantation cramps and not the old hag!

:dust:


----------



## Kaede351

No idea Fairygirl, but they're really annoying lol. They hurt like in my womb area and in my groin and down my right leg... just like AF cramps :( if I get AF soon then it will the most messed up cycle I've ever had!

I hope AF stays away for you aswell babe!!! :dust:

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks Kaede, my womb hurts, like normal cramps and then prickly cramps. Also randomly some shooing pain right through my core but from right to left if that makes sense. Oh well. What can we do? I want a temp rise! Hear that universe! (I'm a bully when it comes to asking the universe for help, I was so mean to it earlier that it gave me not 1 but 2 choices for a parking space at the very front of Tesco! Yes I really do shout at the sky what I want, I should try that more for ttc)


----------



## Kaede351

fairygirl said:


> Thanks Kaede, my womb hurts, like normal cramps and then prickly cramps. Also randomly some shooing pain right through my core but from right to left if that makes sense. Oh well. What can we do? I want a temp rise! Hear that universe! (I'm a bully when it comes to asking the universe for help, I was so mean to it earlier that it gave me not 1 but 2 choices for a parking space at the very front of Tesco! Yes I really do shout at the sky what I want, I should try that more for ttc)

Haha, Maybe I'll try shouting at the universe for a BFP lol. I've already begged Mr Storky, but he doesn't seem to be listening >.< lol

XxX


----------



## pichi

Fingers crossed for you fairygirl! Question again - does anyone have a good bit of CM before AF arrives?


----------



## fairygirl

Try it Kaede, just make sure you do a couple of good deeds first so it doesn't take too much offence.
Pichi, I get watery cm the day before AF. But I have heard other ladies say changes in cm to your norm can be an indicator of a BFP.


----------



## SmileyShazza

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/welcomeflowrs.gif

To JB3 and Shey - looking forward to checking out your charts. Hope you settle in - we are all a friendly bunch :hugs:

Helly - your chart is looking great :thumbup: I think going triphasic is a good sign although not all end with a bfp but its a good start.


----------



## Helly

Pichi - yeah I never really go dry at any point in my cycle.


----------



## Kaede351

fairygirl said:


> Try it Kaede, just make sure you do a couple of good deeds first so it doesn't take too much offence.
> Pichi, I get watery cm the day before AF. But I have heard other ladies say changes in cm to your norm can be an indicator of a BFP.

I do good deeds everyday Fairygirl... NOT killing the kids I work with counts right? lol. And if not killing them isn't a good deed then changing shitty/pissy knickers has GOT to be :rofl:

XxX


----------



## Helly

Thats not good deeds thats bloody insanity! Thats one tough job you have. Do you work in a nursery? My little boy is in one and it amazes me how those girls do their job.


----------



## fairygirl

:rofl: I teach 5,6 and 7 year olds and I must have the patience of a saint with them some days. It is rewarding though, like yesterday a little boy who has big confidence issues came over at the end of the day and gave me the biggest hug and had the biggest smile on his face, I was really touched.


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah I'm in a nursery lol. Generally I love it, but then you get days like today that aren't so great (found a nit in my hair /cry). But yeah, mostly it's fantastic! The kids are so funny, and say the funniest things. We have this one little girl that makes up the most amazing songs from made up words lol, it's amazing!

XxX


----------



## Helly

Wow, an amazing job, one I know I could never do, you lot deserve medals and bloody big pay checks!


----------



## Helly

Haha sounds like my little boy, his current one is a "Kanka Kanka thing". Sorry about the spelling, im not great on "insane 3 year old" lol.


----------



## fairygirl

I like the children that speak like adults (too much Charlie and Lola if you ask me) but they sound so cute!


----------



## Kaede351

lol, wish the paychecks WERE big... I barely make £5k a year :( But it's a job I'm passionate about and I'd rather be happy in my job and poor than miserable and rich. I'm thinking about Uni to become a Reception teacher, but not sure what I want to do atm.

We'll be much better off when the job front is looking better again and DH can find a job. He was made redundant last Jan and hasn't been able to find a job since :(

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Kaede, I'm sure you'd be fab training to do Reception if you are really passionate about it! Hope your DH finds work soon x


----------



## Kaede351

fairygirl said:


> I like the children that speak like adults (too much Charlie and Lola if you ask me) but they sound so cute!

OMG!!!! I HATE Charlie and Lola... WITH A PASSION!!!!! lol. Give me Peppa Pig any day!

All this absolutely, completely, totally, honestly business... NO CHILD SPEAKS LIKE THAT!!! lol.. at least none I work with. We still have a few that can't say L's so it ends up coming out something like I wuv you :haha:

XxX


----------



## Helly

See thats the thing that really annoys me about nursery work, its so underpaid its shameful. I earn about 20k a year as a secretary and my job is a doddle and doesnt shape lives the way yours does, and fairygirls. Its so frustrating.


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Fairygirl, but I'm happy where I am atm... it's just that the pay sucks. I want to enjoy a couple years without school/college to go to. I only finished qualifying for my lvel 3 NVQ in Children's Care, Learning and Development in like May or June lol. I like not having to do coursework aswell as observation write ups XD

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks Helly. 
Kaede, The observations never stop even as a qualified teacher. My niece likes to use long words and I've met a couple of other children that do. The worst is the young ones with teenage attitude!


----------



## Helly

Yep, young ones with teenage attitudes, got one of those, he is three and you would swear he was 13.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Could not agree more about early childhood development professionals being underpaid - it is a crime. Although I'm sure I'll regret saying that if/when I have to pay for child care! But really, you are shaping children's brains for goodness sakes! Doesn't that call for decent pay?!


----------



## Kaede351

Helly said:


> See thats the thing that really annoys me about nursery work, its so underpaid its shameful. I earn about 20k a year as a secretary and my job is a doddle and doesnt shape lives the way yours does, and fairygirls. Its so frustrating.

Completely agree. I mean, everyone's job is important. But for the things we have to do we are shockingly underpaid... or at least I think I am lol. I mean I know I don't work full time hours (my nursery only opens half days monday and is closed all day friday), but with my qualifications I have now... if I moved to work in a school as a classroom assistant I'd be on maybe 2 or 3 times more than I'm getting now (depends what kind of school you get into). Especially when I'm changing kids' nappies when they have bad tummies... makes me wretch. If I get sickness when I'm preg I really don't think I'll be able to do it lol.

XxX


----------



## impatient

Ladies in the 2ww with cramps...my sister had major AF cramps before she got a BFP!! She didn't test right off cause she thought AF was comming, but it wasn't af it was a BFP!!! This could be u girlies soon! 
Nursery ladies...I teach kindergarten(5&6 year olds) so I know what you all mean. Funny I didn't know anyone else worked with kiddies!!


----------



## Kaede351

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Could not agree more about early childhood development professionals being underpaid - it is a crime. Although I'm sure I'll regret saying that if/when I have to pay for child care! But really, you are shaping children's brains for goodness sakes! Doesn't that call for decent pay?!

I'm sure the government just think, well they're only workig with children of 3, they don't have to be that bright or in fact well paid.

I don't think the government really understands how important nursery actually IS to a child's development. There is plenty of research that shows that children who did not attend nursery have worse social and cognitive skills than those who do. But we still end up getting it up the jaxy with funding and stuff. Makes my blood boil lol.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

impatient said:


> Ladies in the 2ww with cramps...my sister had major AF cramps before she got a BFP!! She didn't test right off cause she thought AF was comming, but it wasn't af it was a BFP!!! This could be u girlies soon!
> Nursery ladies...I teach kindergarten(5&6 year olds) so I know what you all mean. Funny I didn't know anyone else worked with kiddies!!

I'm only 4dpo so I'm pretty sure my cramps arent' anything to do with implanation/pregnancy yet lol)

Yess, there seems to be quite a few of us kicking about! How long has everyone been working with children? :)

XxX


----------



## Snugggs

Sorry to change the subject ladies. Did any of you lovely ladies in the UK read the sun today? (ive only just read it as DH was home late) ... in the usual Thursday Health edition there is a big double spread on TTC. The Dr lady is saying to ditch the charts as there is nothing to support them :cry:

I don't believe her!!!! I would go :wacko: without my chart (way to attached me thinks)

What are your opinions on this???

:thumbup:


----------



## Kaede351

I haven't read the sun since I moved out lol... so at least a year 

This is my first month charting... and it has actually kept me sane so far this cycle lol. And if it's so unreliable... why do some doctors recommend it? >.<

XxX


----------



## impatient

I've been working with school age kids for 9 years, and teaching Kindergarten for 3 of those years. 
Snugggs...I hope that lady is right cause I hate my chart! Lol. No I'm kidding. I really hope that's not true!!


----------



## Snugggs

*Kaede351* I thought exactly te same lol. My GP recommended it to me, and i have to say, i think she's quite good :thumbup: ... it's also kept me sane as it's been an exceptionally looooooong cycle for me.

*Impatient* Sorry to hear you're upset with your chart. I'm not sure if you're like me, but some days when i have a temp dip i actually find myself poking the computer screen in frustration! I'm such a fruit loop sometimes :dohh:


----------



## NicoleB

Well that makes not sense..of course bbt charts aid in ttc..estrogen keeps bbt down so pre O temps low..progesterone keep bbt up so higher than normal post O temps...but if you do not O then your temps do not change right??? so if you have mostly regular cycle you can pin pont O every month and dtd around that time..of course if your cycle isn't very regular then maybe bbt isn't the best tool..that being said if you arent regular bbt chart can help you pin point if soemthing is wrong like if you are not ovulating even tho you are having a period..if your bbt never go up but you are having a period then a chart would show that..women who dont chart and are not getting pg after months of trying could easily find if they did chart that they are not getting pg because they are not Oing even tho they are having af..
Sorry hope this makes sense as things never come out of my fingers the way they are in my head lol :wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

I just got a very faint line on a test.. not sure if it will be a bfp(until its way darker), but what if it is.. My chart doesnt show anywhere I could have O'd. or even pregnancy temps..although they are higher than last months temps.


----------



## impatient

Sharichelle...how exciting!!!! Yay!! Maybe it is a BFP. Can you post a pic! That would give me and my pathetic chart some hope! Lol when are you testing again? FX for you!!


----------



## shaerichelle

impatient said:


> Sharichelle...how exciting!!!! Yay!! Maybe it is a BFP. Can you post a pic! That would give me and my pathetic chart some hope! Lol when are you testing again? FX for you!!

tomorrow and sat and depending on those lines maybe blood test monday

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2744/4387908959_7b6b382d13_b.jpg

Its very very faint. This line doesnt look gray to me either like evaps do..


----------



## gingerbaby4us

Sharichelle- I'm very excited for you! I hope its that ever illusive BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## Snugggs

I see it, i see the line!!! FX'd for you it's a :bfp:...... :yipee:


----------



## shaerichelle

and if it is my chart doesnt reflect it..


----------



## impatient

ummm...yeah...I definitely see a line! When did it show up?? What kid of test?


----------



## Snugggs

NicoleB said:


> Well that makes not sense..of course bbt charts aid in ttc..estrogen keeps bbt down so pre O temps low..progesterone keep bbt up so higher than normal post O temps...but if you do not O then your temps do not change right??? so if you have mostly regular cycle you can pin pont O every month and dtd around that time..of course if your cycle isn't very regular then maybe bbt isn't the best tool..that being said if you arent regular bbt chart can help you pin point if soemthing is wrong like if you are not ovulating even tho you are having a period..if your bbt never go up but you are having a period then a chart would show that..women who dont chart and are not getting pg after months of trying could easily find if they did chart that they are not getting pg because they are not Oing even tho they are having af..
> Sorry hope this makes sense as things never come out of my fingers the way they are in my head lol :wacko:

Yes you make complete sence Nicole lol. I completely agree with what you have said and its exactly the knowledge i have gained during TTC.... 

...:bunny: at the silly Dr in the paper!!


----------



## Kaede351

Shaerichelle - hope it's ur BFP Hun!!

I just took my bra off for bed, bent down to get some pj bottoms and actually said ouch out loud. As I bent down (bra off) and my boobs moved I had like a pain in my left boob. Was so wierd! So I felt my boob... Like poked it a bit... To see if the nipple area was sensitive and felt nothing, but as I got into bed ig hurt again. It's like it doesn't hurt to touch but it just DOES when I move around. Itdonly my left one that hurts :S it feels swolen and sore :S 

Maybe it's cuz I know I've O'd this cycle and it's in my head... But surely 4dpo is miles too early for stuff like this? My boobs don't usually start hurting until a couple days before AF. Oh well... DON'T READ INTO IT KAEDE!!!! Lol

XxX


----------



## NicoleB

I hope you dont mind Sharichelle but I cropped your pic darkened it and inverted it..I say it looks very promising..good luck honey!!!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 65.9 KB
Views: 11









2.jpg
File size: 65.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Snugggs

:) i'm excited for you.


----------



## NicoleB

Snugggs said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> Well that makes not sense..of course bbt charts aid in ttc..estrogen keeps bbt down so pre O temps low..progesterone keep bbt up so higher than normal post O temps...but if you do not O then your temps do not change right??? so if you have mostly regular cycle you can pin pont O every month and dtd around that time..of course if your cycle isn't very regular then maybe bbt isn't the best tool..that being said if you arent regular bbt chart can help you pin point if soemthing is wrong like if you are not ovulating even tho you are having a period..if your bbt never go up but you are having a period then a chart would show that..women who dont chart and are not getting pg after months of trying could easily find if they did chart that they are not getting pg because they are not Oing even tho they are having af..
> Sorry hope this makes sense as things never come out of my fingers the way they are in my head lol :wacko:
> 
> Yes you make complete sence Nicole lol. I completely agree with what you have said and its exactly the knowledge i have gained during TTC....
> 
> ...:bunny: at the silly Dr in the paper!!Click to expand...

lol glad someone understands me..
And yeah :bunny: to the doc in the paper..


----------



## Kaede351

Make sure you keep us updated shae!!!!!

XxX


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> and if it is my chart doesnt reflect it..

That is so weird..your test does look pos but your chart shows nothing.. either way I hope this is your bfp..and if it is I would call your doc and ask him or her to test your progesterone levels.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole I am wondering if right after they chemical I didnt O.. who knows..I also did accupuncture yesterday. I will look at the inverts. thanks everyone. I sure hope its a bfp.


----------



## shaerichelle

Kaede351 said:


> Shaerichelle - hope it's ur BFP Hun!!
> 
> I just took my bra off for bed, bent down to get some pj bottoms and actually said ouch out loud. As I bent down (bra off) and my boobs moved I had like a pain in my left boob. Was so wierd! So I felt my boob... Like poked it a bit... To see if the nipple area was sensitive and felt nothing, but as I got into bed ig hurt again. It's like it doesn't hurt to touch but it just DOES when I move around. Itdonly my left one that hurts :S it feels swolen and sore :S
> 
> Maybe it's cuz I know I've O'd this cycle and it's in my head... But surely 4dpo is miles too early for stuff like this? My boobs don't usually start hurting until a couple days before AF. Oh well... DON'T READ INTO IT KAEDE!!!! Lol
> 
> XxX

Aww are the rounded on the sides?


----------



## shaerichelle

impatient said:


> ummm...yeah...I definitely see a line! When did it show up?? What kid of test?

I took it this evening.

Its an eqaute test. its the only one that worked last month too.. the clearblue gave me a funky line and it did that last month too.

FRER dont work for me.. didnt with my son.. and didnt last time.


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> and if it is my chart doesnt reflect it..
> 
> That is so weird..your test does look pos but your chart shows nothing.. either way I hope this is your bfp..and if it is I would call your doc and ask him or her to test your progesterone levels.Click to expand...

I have progestrone cream and wondering if I should use it..


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole where did you invert the test at. I have photoshop and cant get it to work.


----------



## fairygirl

Something strange just happened! I got my highest temp ever, then FF took me from 45 pregnancy points to 31! This temp better be the start of a trend. I'm in shock.


----------



## fairygirl

Well I got all paranoid about it bding wrong because when I took my temp I had put the thermometer in for 2mins and it didn't beep so I took it out and saw it wasn't actually on so I switched it on and then got my 36.87. Wondering if having it in my mouth twice made a difference I went back to doze for 45mins, took it once 36.81 then again straight after 36.88 so the result of my experiment is I could be a few tenths out but probably still over 36.8 so still a temp spike. Just wait til tomorrow now to see how much of a spike. Hope you don't mind me sharing and babbling on.


----------



## pichi

Yay that's great fairygirl. 


I got a drop in temp today - 36.81. I was 36.92 yesterday. Witchy is gettin ready I think


----------



## blondie449

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c2920
temps going down..:cry:
i kinda wish AF would hurry up and come...i want to move on!


----------



## Kaede351

shaerichelle said:


> Aww are the rounded on the sides?

I don't think they were, I didn't look in the mirror. It's not hurting so much this morning just kinda feels like the day after kind of ache? Does that make sense? Lol

Anyway, Im meant to be meeting my gradad for a lift to this bloody training course I got today so I'll catch up with everyone later.

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

oh Pichi. Hope it's a temporary drop. I'm very cautious. I checked and I was cramping from 8dpo last month so :shrug:


----------



## Helly

Fairygirl - how strange, same happened to me this morning, my temp has gone up and FF took about 30 pregnancy points off me??? Is another rise a bad sign? Very confused.

Sorry about the drop pichi, hope it rises tomorrow x


----------



## posh

FF moved my Ov date back so I am on 11dpo again! temp slightly dropping, so have a feeling AF is on her way :cry:.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I had a slight drop today..I've decided to officially stop temp'ing now, cuz I'm already worried about enough things lol.

Posh, you're not out till she shows! I've seen charts where temps are right on baseline and still had + hpts..so you just never know!

Fairygirl, very nice rise!!

Helly, your chart is looking great! The dip is perfect and a 2nd dip is just fine..I had that as well. Any symptoms? Fx'd!!!

Pichi, still looking good tho..are you feeling any symptoms?..all fx'd for you hun!


----------



## Snugggs

I hope all of your dips today are positive ones :hugs:

Ive taken a slight dip today too (not half as irratic as the other temps though). I'm beginning to question my O date!! Maybe O came earlier (where i hadn't charted, which would mean maybe something serious wrong?). Or maybe, just maybe, ive only just O'd and have pretty flat temps???

Still :af: 

:dust:


----------



## fairygirl

Helly, I thought a rise would be a good thing as it would be bean producing the progesterone not me. Maybe FF has more comparable data for us? It has given me all kinds of statistics.


----------



## moochacha

Hey ladies thanks for the sticky glue!!!

Well I've pulled my chart apart trying to figure out another days I could have ovulated. I've taken out the pregnancy tests etc (got all that stuff written down on a piece of paper). Can you girls give me some feedback on it?

What if I had a chemical around 8 DPO? and only good some real light spotting? Also could I ovulated again without having my period?

Trying to work out in my head whats going on because I did another pregnancy test and it came out negative. Find out about the results of my bloods on next week still need to book appointment but I'm in the middle of moving, packing etc sooo not fun. Really want to know if my levels have gone up from 520 ish last week.

Sorry the witch got you Foxy :( Fx'd for next cycle :flower:

shaerichelle - How exciting I'll be watching what progresses over the next few days.

Good luck to all the girls in the 2ww still - Pinci, Fairy, blondie, posh and all the other ladies I've missed I bet some of you are up the duff and don't even know it yet  :dust:


----------



## moochacha

Oh I forgot to mention *TMI WARNING* that I have ample and i mean AMPLE!!! Of EWCM the last few days. I wonder if I'm ovulating, I did get a positive OPK a few days ago, I've been using OPK and HPT's to try get some lines.


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> Oh I forgot to mention *TMI WARNING* that I have ample and i mean AMPLE!!! Of EWCM the last few days. I wonder if I'm ovulating, I did get a positive OPK a few days ago, I've been using OPK and HPT's to try get some lines.

OH Honey I am so sorry you are going through all of this..I cant figure out your chart because of the missing temps. If you got your bfp at 10dpo on 2-3 tho Id say FF has your O date right..And I really dont think you can ovulate without a period (you would O if you bled from a MC because that's what's your body thinks it is!) so if your spotting was enough maybe your body is treating it as a period? I dont know. I dont know about the nag pg test they pick up with very little hcg in you..I was getting positive tests when my levels were only 11. 
I wish you all the best honey and hope you get answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## pichi

The only symptoms I've had are a prickly feeling in my left side, sore head, slight cramps and a bad back. Also I seem to have ample CM which has usually dried up by now. Don't think ill test this month... Ill just wait for the witch


----------



## moochacha

Yeah I don't know why my hpt all come out neg!! Its weird!! I can't figure it out  Today I spent $80 on 5 different tests lol... My IB bleeding was nothing really but it went on for 7 days, but it was nothing just alot of CM that had a bit of blood in it, like EWCM and brownish stuff. No real fresh blood, I didn't use any pads, tampons etc for the whole 7 days two or three days after that I got my bfp and no sign of any blood since just lots of Creamy Cm and loads of EWCM.... lol sorry for the tmi.

Sorry for the missing temps the first missing temps were because of my bfp and the second were because my BBT was broken got a new one today. :dance:


----------



## moochacha

pichi said:


> The only symptoms I've had are a prickly feeling in my left side, sore head, slight cramps and a bad back. Also I seem to have ample CM which has usually dried up by now. Don't think ill test this month... Ill just wait for the witch

Good luck :dust: have my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## fairygirl

I've managed to convince myself I'm not pregnant, and possibly a day further on.


----------



## fairygirl

Moochacha and Snuggs, Nothing really stands out to me I'm afraid. Oh Pichi, you and me both.


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> Yeah I don't know why my hpt all come out neg!! Its weird!! I can't figure it out  Today I spent $80 on 5 different tests lol... My IB bleeding was nothing really but it went on for 7 days, but it was nothing just alot of CM that had a bit of blood in it, like EWCM and brownish stuff. No real fresh blood, I didn't use any pads, tampons etc for the whole 7 days two or three days after that I got my bfp and no sign of any blood just lots of Creamy Cm and loads of EWCM.... lol sorry for the tmi.
> 
> Sorry for the missing temps the first missing temps were because of my bfp and the second were because my BBT was broken got a new one today. :dance:

I hear ya I spent close to $200 or better on pg test last month and this month. I guess I'm glad I did tho because I was able to see soemthing wasn't right and set myself up for what I thought was coming..I mean I was hoping it would go the other way but think I knew better so when it did happen I was a mentally prepared as you can be for things like this.


----------



## Pixxie

So I had quite a big temp rise today :dance: I also had quite a bit of cramping when I woke up this morning, and the occasional sharp, stabbing pain. Ive also got quite a bit of yellowy cm, feeling sick, bb's are sore but cant figure out if thats just because I keep checking to see if theyre sore lol 

To test or not to test? That is the question

xxx


----------



## moochacha

:test:


----------



## Pixxie

I think i might go buy a FRER in a bit... im scared though :( xx


----------



## Kaede351

Pixxie - your chart looks sexy! I hope you get ur BFP :D 

Good luck and loads of sticky baby :dust: :D

XxX


----------



## shaerichelle

Moochacha..

:hugs: I know how frustrating it is. I had a 64 day cycle last month and ovulated on CD 48. I have read its possible to O without a period.

Another faint line..but so nervous because of a chemical..


----------



## pichi

Go test pixxie!

I think I'm too early even if I was to test. I'm only 9dpo


----------



## NicoleB

Pixxie test girl!!!!!! :hugs: good luck I hope this is it for you honey!!!


----------



## impatient

test Pixie test!!!! FX for you!


----------



## Pixxie

Im going to buy a test in a bit, will keep you posted! eeek xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fx'd for you!!! :D


----------



## fairygirl

Good luck Pixxie.


----------



## xshell79

afternoon ladies 
hello to everyone

just been catching up in this thread.......

shaerichelle - that test looks gd keeping fingers crossed for you hun!

snuggs - i know how ur feeling hun im 16dpo and had a bfn and no sign of af its fustrating isnt it!


----------



## TripleB

Blimey Pixxie that's one hell of a chart you've got there! Hope its your BFP!

Something to make you chuckle ladies. As its on to the next month for me I went to buy my CBFM test sticks online. By the time I had finished I had added pre-seed, softcups and some different prenatals to the basket - cost me a fortune! Well, I think I'm armed and dangerous for the next cycle! Have warned my DH that there is no stopping me this month and he had better had some stamina - I am the TTC marketing department's dream, sucked in by every trick - they had better work is all I can say! x


----------



## spacegirl

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hi Spacegirl - do you have a link to your chart so we can have a good look?
> 
> Sometimes, without more info to go on, i.e. CM etc, FF can not definitley pinpoint ov. On FF you can amend the way FF works, by changing the method of ovulation detection - this should be below you actual chart. You can try changing that to see if FF then give you your crosshairs.
> 
> Well girls, bit of a set back for me....... very light pinkish creamy cm when I wiped (only on 1 wipe). Checked CM and there is still plenty of cremay cm, but it is tinged a very plae pink. Never had this before, so not sure if it's a good thing or if it's just a strange AF.
> 
> I'm not due till tomorrow, however initially FF said I ovulated on CD15 (until I got a couple more high temps when it changed to CD16). So, if I did infact ovulate on CD15, then I am due AF today. She normally turns up around this time, so I guess it's just a waiting game for me today :(

Thanks Foxy! I think it was because I had 3 temps below the coverline in the luteal phase. But with the third temp i got my period and so new chart automatically started new chart and went back to saying I ovulated on day 13!

I don't seem to get much CM only towards end of cycle but then I am perma-dehydrated most of time. Will also try grapefruit juice. Is the CM obvious or do you have to get in there and search for it! \\:D/ haha!

How do I put my chart as a link on here? Does FF give you HTML code for your chart?

I was sorry to hear abt your AF. I really had my fingers crossed for you as your chart looked great. Mine has just arrived too so gutted.

PMA PMA!:cry:


----------



## Snugggs

xshell79 said:


> snuggs - i know how ur feeling hun im 16dpo and had a bfn and no sign of af its fustrating isnt it!

:wave:

It certainly is frustrating, it's driving me blooming :wacko: .

My hairdresser told me today she didn't have a :bfp: until she was 6 months with her 4th child! Could you imagine!!!

Apparently he was close to her back

good luck for you

:dust:


----------



## Kaede351

Snugggs said:


> :wave:
> 
> It certainly is frustrating, it's driving me blooming :wacko: .
> 
> My hairdresser told me today she didn't have a :bfp: until she was 6 months with her 4th child! Could you imagine!!!
> 
> Apparently he was close to her back
> 
> good luck for you
> 
> :dust:

Yeah someone I work with was 7 or 8 months gone when she found out she was pregnant. None of the tests came up + not even bloods. It was only when she passed out and went to the docs again that they did a scan and found out. It's crazy!!! I'd be devestated if I found out that late lol (although obviously ecstatically happy too lol). I want to enjoy my pregnancy when I eventually fall, from beginning to end. I want to enjoy every twinge, sickness and pain lol. I sound crackers, but I've wanted a baby for such a long time and I'm looking forward to having my baby inside me :)

Foxy - Did AF show up? I think I must have missed something but I'm feeling too lazy to go check haha (sorry)

XxX


----------



## pichi

kaede : i'm the same as you. i want to feel every twinge and sicky feeling i can... haha


----------



## Kaede351

pichi said:


> kaede : i'm the same as you. i want to feel every twinge and sicky feeling i can... haha

Haha, glad it's not jsut me who is crackers then Pichi  :rofl:

XxX


----------



## pichi

haha of course not.


just wish i knew what was happening with this cycle ¬__¬


----------



## blondie449

Pixxie said:


> So I had quite a big temp rise today :dance: I also had quite a bit of cramping when I woke up this morning, and the occasional sharp, stabbing pain. Ive also got quite a bit of yellowy cm, feeling sick, bb's are sore but cant figure out if thats just because I keep checking to see if theyre sore lol
> 
> To test or not to test? That is the question
> 
> xxx

good luck!!!:dust:i hope you get your BFP!!!!:hugs:

the only "symptoms" i have extreme bloating,and cramp-sh/achy-ness near my belly button kind to the right side..my boobs dont hurt(kinda weird..they usually hurt near my period)and im really tired..ive taken 4 tests all neg:cry:...but im 4days late for aunt flo...
and my chart is all over the place..
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c2920
very confused..


----------



## JB3

Hi ladies,
just been catching up, can I ask a question? 
What do you mean whan you talk about FF changing your pregnancy points?

Shaerichelle - fingers crossed, can see a line there too

Pixxie - I have little knowledge on charts (learning along the way) but from what I gather its looking really promising.


----------



## Kaede351

Your chart looks good Pichi. Your temps are still above the coverline and you're only 9dpo :) Plenty of time for a BFP yet! :D

XxX


----------



## blondie449

depending on temps,and symptoms you preg points go up on FF...but its only for the VIP access:flower:


----------



## gingerbaby4us

I think I might have a bun in the oven. I got a very faint line today but it came up in less than 3 minutes.:happydance:
I'm not getting too excited until I know everything is going well. My lady parts don't function as well as I like (this was a clomid cycle) and I was diagnosed last year with chronic pelivic pain/interstitial cystitis. 

Should I be worried about a very faint line, or is that normal at 15 dpo, I had a temp dip 11dpo (implantation?) and brown spotting 13 dpo (IB?) I used a 20miu dollar store test. I'm cheap! 

searchelle- has your faint line gotten darker today?

The rest of you wonderful ladies I wish you the best of luck! You have all been so supportive and wonderful! Ton's of sticky baby dust. i think I am moving to the other side of the forum now. I've never even peeked over there! But I know I will be stalking your charts because thats too much fun! :winkwink:


----------



## blondie449

that sounds good!:happydance:have you made a appoint for blood draw?!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oooooh Sherichelle and GingerBaby - this is really exciting!!!


----------



## impatient

gingerbaby...i think that sounds very promising!! Lots of people have faint lines that early on. Exciting for you!!! Lots of dust your way and FX for you:)


----------



## Kaede351

Congrats ginger!!! :D

XxX


----------



## gingerbaby4us

Thank you so much! I just got a call from hubby he's on his way home and I'm nervous as how to tell him. Probably just shove the test in his face! :happydance:

I'm going to wait till monday to make an appointment, just called my gyno but he doesn't do obgyn so I have to find a good one in my area! I'll research over the weekend! Still in shock! I thought this day would never come!

I'm giving you ladies a special batch of baby dust I just cooked up! It's extra sticky and lucky!:flower:


----------



## Kaede351

:drunk:


gingerbaby4us said:


> Thank you so much! I just got a call from hubby he's on his way home and I'm nervous as how to tell him. Probably just shove the test in his face! :happydance:
> 
> I'm going to wait till monday to make an appointment, just called my gyno but he doesn't do obgyn so I have to find a good one in my area! I'll research over the weekend! Still in shock! I thought this day would never come!
> 
> I'm giving you ladies a special batch of baby dust I just cooked up! It's extra sticky and lucky!:flower:

Awww, I'm so happy for you and yours and Shae's +'s have made my weekend ^^ Gives me so much hope back! :D

Here's to hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months! :drunk::wine: :dust:

XxX


----------



## Pixxie

Well ladies :bfn: for me :( gutted


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

SO sorry Pixxie- but i'm sure you've seen how lots of ladies get BFNs until they've been preggers for a while. Your temps are still very high and good - just like gingerbaby's!


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats Gingerbaby! 
Pixxie, I am so surprised, hope you get a BFP the next time you test.

I am having bad mood swings today.


----------



## Pixxie

As much as I hate to say it in case I jinx it I actually FEEL like I could be pregnant... I never have been before though so I have nothing to compare to but my tummy feels really weird, full feeling, like a bubble. And Im feeling really queasy, getting like a bit of sick coming up but not actually being sick. And my temps look so good... if they are still up in the morning I might test again, or leave it until monday when ill be 14DPO


----------



## fairygirl

Pixxie, maybe the hcg just isn't making it into your urine yet. FX this is the case and a BFP is just around the corner!


----------



## Pixxie

I really hope so! xx


----------



## NicoleB

Pixxie I'm sorry honey..But its still ealry don't give up hope.. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

gingerbaby4us said:


> I think I might have a bun in the oven. I got a very faint line today but it came up in less than 3 minutes.:happydance:
> I'm not getting too excited until I know everything is going well. My lady parts don't function as well as I like (this was a clomid cycle) and I was diagnosed last year with chronic pelivic pain/interstitial cystitis.
> 
> Should I be worried about a very faint line, or is that normal at 15 dpo, I had a temp dip 11dpo (implantation?) and brown spotting 13 dpo (IB?) I used a 20miu dollar store test. I'm cheap!
> 
> searchelle- has your faint line gotten darker today?
> 
> The rest of you wonderful ladies I wish you the best of luck! You have all been so supportive and wonderful! Ton's of sticky baby dust. i think I am moving to the other side of the forum now. I've never even peeked over there! But I know I will be stalking your charts because thats too much fun! :winkwink:

YAY honey!! Make a appt with your doc honey..just to ease your mind.. :hugs:


----------



## pichi

Wow- evening temp 37.14! That's a bit high is it now? :s


----------



## Pixxie

high is good! :) xxx


----------



## calliebaby

Pixxie- Your chart looks fabulous. It may be still too early to tell though. I am trying to wait until 14dpo to test...so I feel your pain.:dust::hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

pichi said:


> Wow- evening temp 37.14! That's a bit high is it now? :s

I took my temp this afternoon (about 4.20pm) when I woke up from a beautiful 2 hour nap lol... and it was 37.11c which is a rise of 0.52c

But as I said, it was mostly out of curiosity and I have no othe afternoon temps to go off lol

XxX


----------



## Pixxie

Kaede351 said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> Wow- evening temp 37.14! That's a bit high is it now? :s
> 
> I took my temp this afternoon (about 4.20pm) when I woke up from a beautiful 2 hour nap lol... and it was 37.11c which is a rise of 0.52c
> 
> But as I said, it was mostly out of curiosity and I have no othe afternoon temps to go off lol
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

I always do mine at random times out of curiosity :blush: I never record them though. I find that they rise throughout the day though. xx


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah lol, I've taken my temp one or two times at bedtime and they've been higher too. But yeah, I don't record them either I just remember the one from earlier lol

XxX


----------



## SmileyShazza

I have to admit I didn't enjoy my pregnancy much last time (well what I had of it) I was really sick but now I realise just how lucky I was and would actually do anything to experience it all again :(

Next time I'm making sure that I make the most of every moment no matter how rough I feel!


----------



## amberdawn723

SmileyShazza- Same here! My first pregnancy was really quite awful. I think I had Hyperemesis. But I now know how truly blessed I was to be caring such a wonderful little baby girl.


----------



## calliebaby

This is only my second month charting. How does everyone think it looks? I lined it up with my 1st cycle and they seem to be following the same pattern so far..I hope that changes.


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> Moochacha..
> 
> :hugs: I know how frustrating it is. I had a 64 day cycle last month and ovulated on CD 48. I have read its possible to O without a period.
> 
> Another faint line..but so nervous because of a chemical..

Hey hun,

I know what you mean about the chemical but try not to think about it too much, you're going to get your bfp!!! Even if I do end up MC I'm going to take a break, shake it off for a few months at the gym (which is something I always do, take it out at the gym gogogogo lol) and get right back at it after our first wedding anniversary on the 18th of sept. I might go do a 2 week trek or something for our anniversary. 

I have everything crossed for you!!!

Pixi - Hey don't worry about you bfn I would try in a couple of days!!


----------



## Shey

Im new to charting too


----------



## Kaede351

Shey said:


> Im new to charting too

Easiest thing in the world onc. You get started :D completely baffled me a few weeks ago. Now Im well away lol.

XxX


----------



## Shey

yea that's wat others tell me i just started to do that 3 days ago


----------



## Kaede351

You'll be an expert in no time!
XxX


----------



## ablacketer

well It looks like Imma ovulate late and hubby made it home from underway just in time! woot!


----------



## Shey

ablacketer said:


> well It looks like Imma ovulate late and hubby made it home from underway just in time! woot!


Yay! I have to wait til March 7th cause that's when my fiance will be here


----------



## pichi

Ooo my temp went back up this morning :) yay


----------



## Kaede351

Well I took a temp dip this morning (down to 36.40 from 36.59 yesterday). Gona wait and see if it goes back up before I go getting myself too excited or hopeful though. The dip might be AF Ive had quite the messed up cycle this time round. 

Can't believe it's 7.45am and Im here feeling absolutely fecking STARVED! Normally on a sat I don't get ip til at least 11am, and then I don't usually eat til about 1pm. Can't get up though cause DH is on the couch (he was too lazy to put clean covers on our bed and so was I last night lol).

Ah well! That turned into quite the essay! Haha.

XxX


----------



## pichi

:( I've just got up to get dressed and I have a spot right on the end of my nose :( I never get spots! Why on my nose?! Lol


----------



## Kaede351

Wish I never got spots!!! I always get spot between the middle of my cycle and AF. My skin just gets really greasy, eugh!

I had to go get food or I would have passed out haha. DH barely stirred so that was ok lol. Still really hungry, but just had some muesli and my stomach is rebelling >.< Feels all gurgly and horrible now :( So it's that horrible mix between veing hungry, but feeling slightly sick at the same time lol. 

Nevermind lol, Im sure you ladies will take my mind off of it. 

XxX


----------



## xshell79

Morning ladies, 

well AF got me this morning :-( ..... after the bfn in a way im glad its showed as its my first af since mc in jan so now i know things are working as they should.

so ive just setted up my new cbfm. just wondering if anyone elses uses one and what they think of them? thanks girlies


----------



## Kaede351

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you, but glad to know everything is back to normal :) hope you get an extra sticky bean soon!!! :dust:

XxX


----------



## TripleB

Hey shell. I have a CBFM and used it for the first time last month. I like it because you use FMU and don't have to avoid drink / going to the loo during the day like OPKs. Your first cycle you'll probably get more high readings than usual but it's very exciting when you hit peak! Good luck! X


----------



## Pixxie

My temp came down a bit this morning but its still pretty high :thumbup: If it stays up until monday ill retest xxx


----------



## maratobe

hi all!!
my name is Tamara
well.....im offically starting to temp WOOHOO!!
im gonna need as much help as i can get lol
firstly is it ok for me to start on CD4?????
xxx


----------



## Pixxie

:wave: Hellooo! :) 

CD 4 is fine, I started there and my chart is good :thumbup: 

Come over to the dark side mwahaahhaha xxxx


----------



## maratobe

hahaha looking forward to it acctually!!!


----------



## Helly

36.49 this morning :( below coverline and such a huge drop.


----------



## fairygirl

Pichi, still looking good.
Kaede, still really early days for you, let's hope your drop is an ID.
Helly, can you put it on your chart? Is it as impressive as my plummet this morning? 
I'm out, just waiting fof AF now and I'll probably get a fat boil like spot for my trouble. I want a glass of wine so bad! Not sure I wanna try anything new next cycle, we'll see. I'm fed up of trying and this is only my 3rd go. It's really hard.

:wave: Mara! Fancy seeing you here :p


----------



## fairygirl

Ok so I thought I'd drive myself mad and search the chart gallery, I have seen a couple of charts with a dip like mine that ended with a BFP. Implantation dips really can do this crash. A ray of hope, but not counting on it.

Edit, Oh yes I forget to say xshell, sorry bout AF, glad your body is working as it should. I have a CBFM and agree with TripleB. It is fun seeing that peak. Don't forget to bd every other day from when AF disappears though as some ladies find the cbfm jumps from Low to Peak for them.


----------



## foxyloxy28

just a really quick post!

fairygirl - that looks like a lovely ID hun. Don't give up yet!

shell - sorry AF got you

welcome to all the new ladies


----------



## fairygirl

See Foxy, I thought it was a really bad thing and still not getting my hopes up but I've been looking in the chart gallery and found a handful of charts with this dip below coverline that have been bfps. Interestingly I haven't found that many non-pregnant ones, although I guess there are a lot more non pregnant ones to go through. Apparently I need it to go back up to 36.8 tomorrow and then I'll dance around the room!


----------



## pichi

Well, just for the sheer fun of it (as you do) I thought:

Hmm want to pee on a stick but don't want to waste my hpt's; I know ill us an opk.

Well, to my surprise I got a near + opk... What?! I think my body is going doo-lally!


----------



## fairygirl

At peeonastick.com, it explains how opks can pick up hcg.


----------



## Kaede351

Could be a duff OPK or, OPKs do pick up HCG... so depends on whatmiu sensitivity it is. Could be a good thing :)

XxX


----------



## pichi

There amazon cheapy opks which I use each month and they work just fine. Hmm looked on peeonastick.com and my line is darker than all the ones on there (besides the + one)


----------



## foxyloxy28

:test::test::test: on a HPT pichi :D


----------



## fairygirl

Lol Foxy. Pichi, you still gonna hold out?


----------



## Kaede351

I think you should do an FRER Pichi :D

FX'd!!!! :dust:

XxX


----------



## pichi

I think so. I think ill wait till monday *nod* or try to anyways


----------



## Kaede351

lol, oh your such a good girl Pichi!!! I'd have to do a test if that was me lol :haha:

XxX


----------



## foxyloxy28

The suspense is going to kill me! haha Good luck pichi :D


----------



## fairygirl

Good for you Pichi. Can't bear the thought of a snow white pregnancy test. Even though I too have an urge to test, just out of curiousity. All I need is a great big fat temp rise!


----------



## TripleB

Sounds like a BFP on the way to you Pichi! x


----------



## impatient

Calling all ladies!!! I need lots of help quick!! FF says that I OV!!!!!!!!! But wait here's the thing...I had a few drinks last night. I wasn't drunk by any means, but did have some. I went to bed only two hours latter than normal and got a good five hours of sleep befor temping at my normal time. How does alcohol affect temps?? AND I'm soooooo sad that I've been waiting for this forever and DH and I try so hard to BD at what we think are the right times, but if I really did OV when they say I did, my chances of a BFP are pretty slim!!!!! PLEASE let me know what you think!!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Alcohol makes my temp rise. However I'd say if your temps stay quite high tomorrow FF is probably right. As long as you bd'd 3-5 days before O you may be ok x


----------



## Helly

Fairygirl, can't update my chart were away for the weekend, no it wasn't as big as yours, it was half a degree. I'm just considering myself out for the month can't see why else it would drop like that, 13 dpo is too late for an ID.


----------



## fairygirl

Oh Helly, half a degree hasn't taken you too close to coverline.


----------



## ablacketer

still no ov and Im day 16. didnt drop either. hrmmm. My uterus is SORE! started hurting last night.


----------



## shaerichelle

Pichi- Sounds like you caught an eggy!


----------



## shaerichelle

ablacketer said:


> still no ov and Im day 16. didnt drop either. hrmmm. My uterus is SORE! started hurting last night.

Ablackater. I looked at your chart. Looks like mine except your points are showing down instead of up.. weird.


----------



## shaerichelle

ablacketer.. I reviewed your old ones and compared to your knew ones.. Its definitely different. I only have one other one to go by and mine is different than the last ones as well.

I was told I have Liver Qi stagnation. Does this sound like you? https://www.acuforconception.com/Se..._The_Liver_System_Stagnated_Qi_and_Stress.htm


----------



## Lucie73821

Ladies, I was hoping someone could help me out. I'm getting this message on FF

Note: You have recorded a first OPK positive on Cycle Day (CD) 19.
You may have ovulated between CD 19 and CD 21. [Click Here] for more info.
If you wish to use your OPK as your primary fertility sign, [Click Here] to switch your ovulation detector to the OPK/Monitor detector.

I forgot to take my temp the two days after my positive opk. Is that why FF hasn't officially detected ovulation? Should I use the OPK as my primary fertility sign? What would you experts do? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fairygirl

Lucie, I'm not sure hun, maybe someone else will be able to help.

So naughty me took her day time temp (me feet are freezing btw) and it is 37.29. FX this is a good sign! It's a whole degree higher than my drop this am.


----------



## ablacketer

Shaeri, that was an interesting read. Thank you! If we show no blockages, we may start trying acupucture. Seemingly my last two cycles have stretched further and further out. Im starting to wonder (with all the owies in my uterine area and the heavy feeling in my nether regions) if I may have caught the eggy before it had a chance to show a temp spike? or prior to my last period. 12 day luteal normally and last was 13. possible for me to catch and still have a period. my mucus has been all over the place, watery, creamy, ewcm all over. plus my cervix never dropped during my period.


----------



## mysticdeliria

*Pichi-*So exciting!! I don't know how you're going to hold our until Monday, but I'm on pins and needles til then!! Hope his is the one!

*Fairy-*FX'd that was an ID and we will see a nice rise tomorrow!

*Shannon-*What's up?! Have you tested again? If not, when? I'd be so thrilled if you could defy all the rules and get a bfp anyway, there would be hope for everyone then!

*Moochacha-*I was having some trouble understanding your question, and I tried to pull up your chart to clarify, but alas FF just says ooooops! This may be because you're taking a break. I still have my FX'd for you, I'm hoping you see your little one with a strong HB when you go for you scan.

*Impatient-*I did the same thing last cycle! I was drinking the night of o before my temp rise. And it was so slight, I didnt know if I'd really o'd or not. There's nothing you can do about it, but your 2 previous temps are both following an upward trend. See what the next couple of days bring and you should be able to determine whether you o'd or not.

*Lucie-*I personally wouldn't change it yet because I don't like to use OPKs alone to determine o. If I were you, I'd keep temping and if you see certain rise after your missing temps, then your OPK would be a good approximation of o-ing during the gap. If not, I'd wait for the rise. 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## shaerichelle

Mystic, another faint positive! Ugh. Its a blue dye test so I am not sure. I have read good and bad. Of course the digi said no. and the pink dye one showed nothing. I thought I saw a tiny skinny line. We will see what happens.. I would love a bfp.

How are you feeling


----------



## shaerichelle

ablacketer said:


> Shaeri, that was an interesting read. Thank you! If we show no blockages, we may start trying acupucture. Seemingly my last two cycles have stretched further and further out. Im starting to wonder (with all the owies in my uterine area and the heavy feeling in my nether regions) if I may have caught the eggy before it had a chance to show a temp spike? or prior to my last period. 12 day luteal normally and last was 13. possible for me to catch and still have a period. my mucus has been all over the place, watery, creamy, ewcm all over. plus my cervix never dropped during my period.

Mine has been too. I have never seen ewcm so many diffetent times. I am frustrated beyond belief. Mine are getting longer and longer as well. I am feeling preggo. the tests are being weird with faint positive..its a blue dye and I think its a dud.

all I know is I am having uterus pain too. on the sides and above my pubic bone..


----------



## ablacketer

mines all down low where my cervix is :) fingers crossed for both of us. :)


----------



## impatient

Thanks Mystic...that's what I was afraid of, waiting! Lol I'm not good at that!! I am going to a party tonight and I know I'll have some drinks so tomorrows won't tell me much either...uggggg! Oh well, I'm going to try and have fun and not worry about it. Either I have or haven't and a few drinks can't change it. Goodluck Shae and Ablacketer!!


----------



## pichi

well i done another OPK when i got home and a line i still appearing - not as strong as this mornings but a stronger line than what i usually get after O.

took my afternoon temp and it was 37.22'C! what the hell!! 

i'm trying to be good and not test *stares at internet cheapies*


----------



## fairygirl

Pichi, you are as naughty as me with afternoon temps. Let's hope being high is a really good thing! What ICs do you have? I have some mid priced ones but the instructions are really unclear, give the impression that you have to leave the test in the urine (PIAC) for 5 mins, surely this can't be right? Just wondering...but I'm not opening one til Weds.


----------



## pichi

i just have "one step" ovulation ICs

what i do is watch the pee (tmi) pass to the end of the stick then take it out and lay it flat and come back to it in like 5 or so mins *nod*

will have to do one tomorrow and see if it's darker


----------



## Pixxie

My tummy is starting to feel icky and weird... might have to go take my temp shortly lol x


----------



## fairygirl

Mine are pregnancy tests. So when I do get round to using them, I'll wait for the dye to start to move and do the same as you.


----------



## fairygirl

Yay Pixxie, join us on the dark side :p


----------



## Pixxie

I do it every night anyway :rofl: I cant help myself x


----------



## Tierney

yay I have finally got a positive opk so hopefully will ovulate v soon, its about time I hate waiting! xx

Pichi - I dont know how your restraining yourself from testing! lol


----------



## Pixxie

My temp isnt much higher than this morning 36.83 - 36.99 then then again my house is freezing as the gas has gone so i think its inaccurate lol xx


----------



## fairygirl

It's still high Pixxie. We're terrors aren't we. :rofl:


----------



## NicoleB

lol as crappy as I feel you girls make me smile..Sorry I'm kinda MIA I'm sick :( It started with a sore throat and icky nose now I've had a fever for a few days..gosh I hope its gone soon and this being sick crap doesnt cause late O or something. :(

Pichi your chart looks great!!

Tierney yay for pos opk!!! 

Pixxie your chart looks great also!!

fairy thats a nice temp dip girly I bet it shoots back up tomorrow..


----------



## ablacketer

im eyeballing some internet cheapies myself. so afraid that I will go spend $$$ on a bunch from the nets and not need em lol


----------



## JB3

Hi all looking for a bit of advise, i have an erratic cycle some are 21 days some are 30 days, AF is here at the moment and just out of curiosity i did a opk (cheapie off the internet) and there is a faint line, I know it is possible that you can o through AF but what are the chances of that happening?


----------



## shaerichelle

OPKs have to be as dark as the control line .. I dont like OPKs lol
Do you chart?


----------



## shaerichelle

ablacketer. I am keeping my fingers crossed. the accupuncturist said there is a slight possibility I could have ovulated but by looking at my chart it doesnt show it.


----------



## JB3

would you get faint lines before you are about to O?
I have just started charting im about 4 cd but dont know how to get my chart on. 
and i dont know why my ticker hasnt changed! Im just not use to all of this!


----------



## NicoleB

JB3 said:


> would you get faint lines before you are about to O?
> I have just started charting im about 4 cd but dont know how to get my chart on.
> and i dont know why my ticker hasnt changed! Im just not use to all of this!

We have LH in our systems so you will almost always (unless your pee is really diluted) have a faint line that is why the test line has to be as dark or darker than the control line!
In ff on the side you'll see where it says sharing hold your move over that then you'll see tickers make a new ticker then copy and paste the url link into you signature!
In your chart day 1 should be your first day of full af not spotting!


----------



## shaerichelle

How are you doing Nicole?


----------



## moochacha

Morning ladies,

Hope you're all doing well!!!

Sorry Mystic my chart should be working again?? weird. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/moochacha


----------



## NicoleB

Shannon, I'm ok honey I feel like shit lol fever is a little lower today so hopefully tomorrow I'll be myself again. I'm still spotting a little and sometimes I'll just be sitting here and want to cry but it only last for a second because I tell myself god does things for a reason and I cant let what I cant control take me over..lol sorry to be long winded..
How are you? I know this crazy cycle has to be making you nuts..I know my last cycle was awful for me becasue it was so damn long.


----------



## JB3

Thanks Nicole :hugs:


----------



## JB3

I have no idea if tis has worked, please bear with me while i try to figure it out.

Has that worked?


----------



## NicoleB

JB3 said:


> Thanks Nicole :hugs:

Sure thing honey any time!!!


----------



## Snugggs

Kaede351 said:


> Snugggs said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> It certainly is frustrating, it's driving me blooming :wacko: .
> 
> My hairdresser told me today she didn't have a :bfp: until she was 6 months with her 4th child! Could you imagine!!!
> 
> Apparently he was close to her back
> 
> good luck for you
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Yeah someone I work with was 7 or 8 months gone when she found out she was pregnant. None of the tests came up + not even bloods. It was only when she passed out and went to the docs again that they did a scan and found out. It's crazy!!! I'd be devestated if I found out that late lol (although obviously ecstatically happy too lol). I want to enjoy my pregnancy when I eventually fall, from beginning to end. I want to enjoy every twinge, sickness and pain lol. I sound crackers, but I've wanted a baby for such a long time and I'm looking forward to having my baby inside me :)Click to expand...

I hear you on that one! I had a really really naff 1st preg (hospitalised through most of it). I want to hopefully experience a more pleasant Pregnancy and birth. Bring on the sticky beans for all of us eh lol.


:wave: to all the newbies on the thread.


Ive just been catching up on today's post's (this post is busy lol). Sorry to all of you ladies that AS got hold of :hugs:
Good luck to those of you waiting to test or have thise naughty faint lines :happydance:

I'm still 20DPO with no AF, going to test again in the morning. My temp has risen again today so FX'd.

xx

:dust:


----------



## Snugggs

NicoleB said:


> Shannon, I'm ok honey I feel like shit lol fever is a little lower today so hopefully tomorrow I'll be myself again. I'm still spotting a little and sometimes I'll just be sitting here and want to cry but it only last for a second because I tell myself god does things for a reason and I cant let what I cant control take me over..lol sorry to be long winded..
> How are you? I know this crazy cycle has to be making you nuts..I know my last cycle was awful for me becasue it was so damn long.

:hugs: for you Nicole. I hope you feel better soon me dear.


----------



## JB3

I give up!


----------



## NicoleB

JB3 said:


> I have no idea if tis has worked, please bear with me while i try to figure it out.
> 
> Has that worked?



nope its not working. have you made a ticker on ff or sat up your home page? if you have set up your home page in the sharing click on home page set up and in home page you should see where it says Your Charting Home Page Web Address..just under that you'll see a link copy and paste that in your signature..or you can make your ticker click able to your chart also just by making the ticker than copy and paste the bbCode in your siggy!


----------



## NicoleB

Snugggs said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> Shannon, I'm ok honey I feel like shit lol fever is a little lower today so hopefully tomorrow I'll be myself again. I'm still spotting a little and sometimes I'll just be sitting here and want to cry but it only last for a second because I tell myself god does things for a reason and I cant let what I cant control take me over..lol sorry to be long winded..
> How are you? I know this crazy cycle has to be making you nuts..I know my last cycle was awful for me becasue it was so damn long.
> 
> :hugs: for you Nicole. I hope you feel better soon me dear.Click to expand...

Thank you my dear!! :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> Shannon, I'm ok honey I feel like shit lol fever is a little lower today so hopefully tomorrow I'll be myself again. I'm still spotting a little and sometimes I'll just be sitting here and want to cry but it only last for a second because I tell myself god does things for a reason and I cant let what I cant control take me over..lol sorry to be long winded..
> How are you? I know this crazy cycle has to be making you nuts..I know my last cycle was awful for me becasue it was so damn long.

Oh no!!! I really hope you feel better soon! :flower: 

:hugs:


----------



## moochacha

If beanie sticks I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow... My belly has popped out!!! I swear I'm not eating like a mad woman and I haven't put on anyway weight :cry: its huge.. I look like I'm like 18 weeks or something...

I feel so out of control of whats happening with my body. Moving tomorrow as well. meh


----------



## JB3

Hows that Nicole?


----------



## JB3

Yay:happydance:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, you'll have a fab belly! And I'm sure you still look gorgeous! I've heard that when you have your second you get bigger quicker. Although that isn't from experience (obviously because I dont' have any children yet haha). Enjoy it haha, you'll probably miss it when the baby is born! :D

XxX


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> Shannon, I'm ok honey I feel like shit lol fever is a little lower today so hopefully tomorrow I'll be myself again. I'm still spotting a little and sometimes I'll just be sitting here and want to cry but it only last for a second because I tell myself god does things for a reason and I cant let what I cant control take me over..lol sorry to be long winded..
> How are you? I know this crazy cycle has to be making you nuts..I know my last cycle was awful for me becasue it was so damn long.
> 
> Oh no!!! I really hope you feel better soon! :flower:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:Thank you!!


----------



## NicoleB

JB3 said:


> Yay:happydance:

:thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> Shannon, I'm ok honey I feel like shit lol fever is a little lower today so hopefully tomorrow I'll be myself again. I'm still spotting a little and sometimes I'll just be sitting here and want to cry but it only last for a second because I tell myself god does things for a reason and I cant let what I cant control take me over..lol sorry to be long winded..
> How are you? I know this crazy cycle has to be making you nuts..I know my last cycle was awful for me becasue it was so damn long.

lol.. I have been doing the crying thing. :hugs:. Hope you get better.. I had the cold thing too. I didnt have the fever.

Yes I am going craZY three faint positives.. but I think they were duds.

Long cycles are the worse.


----------



## NicoleB

JB3 said:


> Hows that Nicole?

You did my dear!! good job!!


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> Shannon, I'm ok honey I feel like shit lol fever is a little lower today so hopefully tomorrow I'll be myself again. I'm still spotting a little and sometimes I'll just be sitting here and want to cry but it only last for a second because I tell myself god does things for a reason and I cant let what I cant control take me over..lol sorry to be long winded..
> How are you? I know this crazy cycle has to be making you nuts..I know my last cycle was awful for me becasue it was so damn long.
> 
> lol.. I have been doing the crying thing. :hugs:. Hope you get better.. I had the cold thing too. I didnt have the fever.
> 
> Yes I am going craZY three faint positives.. but I think they were duds.
> 
> Long cycles are the worse.Click to expand...

I hope something happens for you (of course I hope like crazy you're pg)one way or the other soon honey!


----------



## NicoleB

All my crap talk about not doing opk this cycle..and guess who is going out tomorrow (if Im better) to buy some...I swear I'll go into debt buying opk and hpt.


----------



## shaerichelle

Me too Nicole it would be nice. I have been having pain like around the cervix opening and sides of uterus. its weird and some stuff around my belly button as well. And some on and off pain on my nips and breasts.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Nicole .. TTC makes you go in debt.


----------



## NicoleB

Well hopefully you're about to O..or better yet you're pg..

lol all the money I've sent on ttc over the years I could be living in a huge mansion..oh well I've got all my beautiful babies to show for it..nothing can be better than that.


----------



## shaerichelle

Babies are worth it in the end!

My chart did a little change. 

DH and I were talking about the Liver Qi stagnation I was disgnosed with.. only some of my symptoms can be covered on that. Not the bigger breasts and breast leak I had around CD 19. the pain in the uterus the naseau and almost barfing. Ugh


----------



## ablacketer

crossing fingers!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you:)


----------



## Snugggs

Ladies/Stalkers....

Sorry for interrupting mid conversation, but i have an anouncement! (not a BFP!)

As ive said this is my first cycle charting (and ive only managed to chart half a cycle at that!). Anyhoo, the first 4 temps i took were mid day. At this point i didn't actually realise it was you WAKING TEMP you had to take :dohh: (i can hear you laughing lol). So ive been studying my chart and decided to see how it would look if i disgarded those first 4 temps. low and behold the whole thing now blooming fits!!!. According to FF i am actually only 10DPO as they have shifted my O day 10 days forward.

Have a look at my chart ladies see what you think.

:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Great Snuggs:)


----------



## fairygirl

Looks good Snuggs, hope that BFP isn't too far off for you.


----------



## Kaede351

I had another temp dip this morning, so I think I may be out :( it only went 0.2c from 36.40 to 36.38, but it's not meant to go down twice in a row is it?? Ah well , guess I was daft for thinking this might be our lucky month :dohh:

XxX


----------



## xshell79

morning ladies,

well i feel im at confused.com as yesterday i thought af had showed but turn turned out to be a little bit of spotting in morning and nothing since....wether it was because me and oh did the bd prior to me going toilet but that dnt normally happen! i even set my cbfm up yesterday ready.............. so im realy confused now. any ideas girls? thanks

snuggs- ur ff chart looks gd hun


----------



## fairygirl

Kaede at only 7dpo it still has time to pick up! I've seen charts that crawl along the coverline and get a bfp (trust me, I looked at ALOT of charts yesterday).

As for me. I have a rise! It may not be amazingly accurate as I normally do temp at 5.30. I woke at 4.30, I was sticky with sweat, turned over and went back to sleep until 5. Then my heart was thumping and I lay there for 15 mins trying to relax and gave up and took my temp (thinking coz it was early FF would give me an open circle to remind me), it was 36.72. So I decided to experiment, after going to the bathroom before going back to sleep it was 36.95. Then at 6 after a sleep 36.62. At 8 after a proper sleep it was 36.72 and at 9.20 it was 36.89. Normally at 9.20 in the 2ww which is my weekend get up time it is 36.72 ish. So in conclusion I have definately risen. Despite the circumstances I would say I have recovered to over 36.5. Now I am bricking it as to what tomorrow will bring. I have a horrible feeling I am going to get 3 drops, one after the other. Of course I'd love to stay above where I am now. As a symptom I couldn't get to sleep lying on my side as the sides of my bbs hurt? I'm trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## fairygirl

xshell, I have heard of that happening to pregnant ladies. Your temp is also rising. Unfortunately in the UK we can't go and get our bloods done (unless you go private) the Doctors tell you to give it a week I believe if you get a negative urine test. I'm sorry you are in a horrible waiting game.


----------



## pichi

My temp is up :o


----------



## foxyloxy28

lovin that rise fairy :)

hang on in there shell :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

yey pichi x


----------



## pichi

The witch is due tomorrow or tues... Surely that's a big temp to fall from!?


----------



## fairygirl

brilliant Pichi!


----------



## Pixxie

*Fairygirl and pichi* If you 2 arnt up the duff Ill eat my hat ;) 

Mine temps started to fall :( :witch: isnt due for 5 days yet though?! My bb's started hurting along the sides and underneath last night which I have never had before AF before... I dont know what to think now... I was sure Id cracked it.


----------



## xshell79

thanks fairgirl and foxy..... got another bfn thow this morning... ...at 18dpo. used the temp convertor first time this morning as woke at 4.30 it was 36.0 then at 8.20 was 36.5 it came up with 36.3 for 7am ..gd thing is that.

have orderd a new bbt which is more accurate ie .00 instead of my .0 that i use .

its nice having u girlies here to chat to it saves me going nuts.....so thanks 

time to go chart stalking me thinks girls!!!!


----------



## Helly

Ladies still can't get to a pc but temp up to 36.64 so back above coverline, is this normal before AF?

Fingers crossed for all the looking preggers ladies!


----------



## Pixxie

Helly I think its supposed to stay down, the next few days could be interesting for you :) xxx


----------



## NicoleB

:( grr I can't temp I thought my fever was breaking yesterday but no I spent all last night fighting a 102.5 fever and now to boot I have white spot all over the back of my throat so I think I have tonsillitis..sorry girls for all the whining I've been doing the last few days..


----------



## pichi

it can bounce about before AF unfortunately. you'll find if you get a low temp AF will arrive either that day or the day after :(


feel better soon Nicole x


----------



## TripleB

So excited for you Pichi! I see that your temps have stayed up beyond the point they dipped last month - you must be counting the minutes until testing tomorrow! Everything crossed for you hun (*whispers* I think you might have cracked it!) x


----------



## shaerichelle

sorry Nicole. Is it strep throat? With fever snd white spots..it sounds it. Feel better :hugs:


----------



## impatient

Well my temp is up again this morning, but I did have a lot to drink last night! I'm wishing I didn't now so I could have a true temp, but it sure was fun! Lol I took my temp before bed and it was really low like 96.5ish with lots of alcohol in my system. Does this mean alcohol brings temps down?? Either way, no more for me until AF shows.


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry to hear that Nicole. I know how rough that makes you feel, definatlely tonsilitus. Take some medicine to keep your fever down and to help with the pain. Have lots of fluids and rest up!
Pichi, your chart really does look sexy, I have everything crossed that this is your bfp!
Pixxie, I hope your temp turns around and goes back up and AF stays away. She should be off on some exotic holiday to get away from this horrid weather.
Helly, mine dropped and then rose before AF last month. That's why I suspected the same was happening to me this time.

I just took my daytime temp, bearing in mind I have been out running errands, hadn't been home in the warm(ish) long and my temp was 37.49! Does anyone know if cold feet count as a symptom? I remember during the summer I had this really bad when I had all those preggo symptoms post pill. Well my feet have been cold the past couple of days despite my body temp being over 37. What do you think or is it just coz I haven't put my heating on?


----------



## fairygirl

Impatient, chances are it is high whilst your body metabolises the alcohol. Good that you had fun though, we all need that sometimes!


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> sorry Nicole. Is it strep throat? With fever snd white spots..it sounds it. Feel better :hugs:

i was thinking tonsillitis with the white spots..I am going to call in the a.m and make a appt for tomorrow. Whatever it is I really hope being sick doesnt mess anything up..I know being sick and make you period late so that makes me wonder if it can cause late O.


----------



## NicoleB

fairygirl said:


> Sorry to hear that Nicole. I know how rough that makes you feel, definatlely tonsilitus. Take some medicine to keep your fever down and to help with the pain. Have lots of fluids and rest up!
> Pichi, your chart really does look sexy, I have everything crossed that this is your bfp!
> Pixxie, I hope your temp turns around and goes back up and AF stays away. She should be off on some exotic holiday to get away from this horrid weather.
> Helly, mine dropped and then rose before AF last month. That's why I suspected the same was happening to me this time.
> 
> I just took my daytime temp, bearing in mind I have been out running errands, hadn't been home in the warm(ish) long and my temp was 37.49! Does anyone know if cold feet count as a symptom? I remember during the summer I had this really bad when I had all those preggo symptoms post pill. Well my feet have been cold the past couple of days despite my body temp being over 37. What do you think or is it just coz I haven't put my heating on?

:happydance: so glad to see that temp jump back up..I knew it would.. :winkwink:


----------



## pichi

fairygirl - looks like we're getting everything at the same time! haha


----------



## fairygirl

Pichi, I am feeling so positive for you and trying not to get too over excited for myself. I've posted last cycles 10dpo into my journal and they are quite similar. Apart from the cold hands and feet, do you have that too?


----------



## pichi

I have cold feel but I always have cold feet! I've noticed recently I'm rather sweaty (tmi!) Which I've never been prone to. I am not feelin particularly positive but only because I don't want to be dissapointed. Good luck to you hunny. Like someone else said in this thread - my temp usually dips by now


----------



## fairygirl

I feel the same about not getting my hopes up. Just want to know now but I know it is best to wait it out. We'll see what next week brings, just hope it isn't AF!


----------



## fairygirl

In answer to my own question:


> Cold extremities can also result from hormone fluctuations before menstruation.

 Oh :cry:
Still Googling. Although apparently it could be because all the heat is going to my core to look after my internal organs and I am just in a cold atmosphere.
Sorry to babble on in here.


----------



## impatient

Going to my friends baby shower in a bit where there will be no shortage of preggo magreggos!! I'll grab lot and lots of baby dust and bring it back to you girls:)


----------



## fairygirl

Impatient, don't forget to help yourself to some x


----------



## ablacketer

can you ladies look at my chart. I had a temp spike today but there wasnt a dip?????


----------



## NicoleB

Your chart looks fine honey you dont need a dip in order to O.


----------



## ablacketer

I just wondered because my previous charts all had dips.

so I can put my crosshairs on yesterday?


----------



## pichi

Wait till you have 3 high temps then put in your crossbars


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Lots of exciting charts late in the 2ww!! I hope you get confirmation on your Ov date soon ablacketer.


----------



## Snugggs

> Great Snuggs




> Looks good Snuggs, hope that BFP isn't too far off for you.




> snuggs- ur ff chart looks gd hun

Thanks Shaerichelle, Fairygirl and XShell :hugs: ... fingers crossed for the a bfp for us all..... Hope you're test lines get darker for you Shae.

Just been catching up on todays posts. Hopefully AF will stay away for those of us she's not caught up with yet. FX'd your temps stay high (for those ladies who have had a peak today) :thumbup:

...For me, ive had a dip!, quite a big one actually. I think :witch: will get me tomorrow :cry:


----------



## pichi

i seem to be getting AF cramps. i think she's going to get meee


----------



## Snugggs

:nope: I soooo hope she doesn't 



:flower:


----------



## fairygirl

angel, I agree with Pichi, you need another couple of high temos to confirm O. YOu don't always get a dip.
snuggs, why is the temp open? 
pichi, it can't be her, it can't! It can be a baby settling in.


----------



## pichi

well i hope it's not her but god it feels like it


----------



## fairygirl

I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## pichi

thank you :) its just a very sharp pulling pain to my left around my hip and lower down *grumble* bad Witchy if it's you!!


----------



## bernina

Sorry to read and run but just wanted to pop in and say congrats to ginger, I just knew that was one fine looking chart!! So very very happy for you!!!

If I missed any other BFP's, I apologize and I'll try to catch up with the 50 or so pages since I last posted on my lunch break tomorrow!

Good luck to those in the 2ww.

Pichi your chart and symptoms sound very very promising!

Baby dust and sticky glue to all!

My temp took a nosedive today, I'm hoping that means the big O is coming up soon. Looks like this cycle will by my latest O since I started temping (if I O this cycle that is). My cervix is very high and DH said he noticed "that egg white stuff" yesterday after doing the BD. God love him, poor thing has been brought over to the dark side with me :)

Oh and I forgot to add, my spotting stopped I think on cd 13. Same day I started taking the new Pregnancy Prep supplement from my acupuncturist.


----------



## Snugggs

I'm not sure why its open *Fairygirl*. I haven't got any appointments or notes for today. I don't really understand the "open temp" thing. Could you explain?? :)


----------



## Kaede351

I hope AF stays away Pichi!!!!! :)

XxX


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Run and hide Snuggs and Pichi - I wish we could protect each other from the witch!

Kaede351 - I was reading the home birth thread and just wanted to let you know that I didn't think your comment was the least bit offensive.


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, thanks Jaimie :) I didn't mean it to be! I think I got angry and defensive because of how rude the comment on it was :blush: I don't usually get defensive like that haha... I try to avoid confrontations! And I didn't mean to offend anybody.

But thanks, you've made me feel loads better :)

XxX


----------



## Snugggs

I hear you *Jaimie*. I keep thinking..."maybe, just maybe, if i lie down still enough maybe the witch will forget i'm here and go away!" ... If only it worked like that eh


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, that would be nice Snuggs! Hide from her haha

XxX


----------



## Snugggs

It would be lovely wouldn't it Kaede aha. I might even try it...Desperate times means desperate measures!!

*Note to self:* Don't waste too much time trying to fool the witch. Mom always said "a conman will never con a conman!"

xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Snuggs, it normally means something was different. Was it taken at a different time or did you mark the sleep deprived box?


----------



## Snugggs

Aaaaaaa!... Yes, Sleep deprived box! I was up from 4.00am until 7.30 (babysitting!) and then slept from 8.00 until 11.00. That would be why then eh? Maybe my temp shouldn't be that low either. Roll on tomorrow to get back to normal with the temping.


----------



## fairygirl

Snugggs, What time did you take your temp then? For me my temp gets higher if I wake up then go to sleep for another couple of hours and then take it.


----------



## pichi

mines stays around the same - maybe changes by a fraction but not by much... tempted to take my temp again... i'm obsessed! haha!!


----------



## Snugggs

Sorry, forgot to say. I took it at 4.00am when i woke and it was 35.21 (which seems extremely low and then i took it again at 11.00am when i woke and it was 35.88. This was the temp i charted. Do you think i was wrong in doing so?
My standard temp taking time is between 7.00am and 7.30am


----------



## pichi

i would say you were fine going with the 2nd temp because you had the minimum of 3 hours sleep ... i mean you could put a note of your other temp if you wanted?


ok i took my temp : 37:40'c


----------



## Kaede351

Oh yeah, just remembered I wanted to ask something! haha

When I got up today I went to the loo and checked my CM :blush: and it was like a wierd creamy yellowish colour... but it didn't smell funky so it can't be an infection. Is that normal?! :S This is my first month properly checking my CM so got nothing to compare it to. Do you ladies get creamy yellow coloured CM in the 2WW?! >.<

XxX


----------



## pichi

your CM changes all the time Kaede :) it can be white, yellowy/white, clear. as long as there isn't a funky smell then it is fine :) as long as it's not a really weird colour like orangy or green... bad colours if i remember right haha


----------



## JB3

Hi all
Im trying to find some charts to look at to help me understand them a little better, can anyone point me in the right direction please.
:dust: to all in the 2WW - hope that witchy is ill in bed with flu!
x


----------



## shaerichelle

Snugggs said:


> Great Snuggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Snuggs, hope that BFP isn't too far off for you.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snuggs- ur ff chart looks gd hun Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Shaerichelle, Fairygirl and XShell :hugs: ... fingers crossed for the a bfp for us all..... Hope you're test lines get darker for you Shae.
> 
> Just been catching up on todays posts. Hopefully AF will stay away for those of us she's not caught up with yet. FX'd your temps stay high (for those ladies who have had a peak today) :thumbup:
> 
> ...For me, ive had a dip!, quite a big one actually. I think :witch: will get me tomorrow :cry:Click to expand...

thanks but I have stopped testing...


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Pichi. Haha, I know green is bad  didn't realise it could be orange though :O Nah it doesn't smell, but I don't remember having yellowy CM before haha.

JB3 - I think all ladies on this thread have charts :) their links are generally in their sigs so jsut have a rake through the pages and see if you can find some to click on. Mine is in my sig if you want to look at that :d

XxX


----------



## pichi

JB3 have a look at the chart gallery on fertilityfriend.com they're very helpful. think there is even a quiz you can take to see how well you understand general chart reading :)


----------



## fairygirl

Snuggs stick with the temp you used. The trend of both is that it was lower. Let's hope tomorrow makes it all a bit clearer.
Kaede, Pichi is right, it does change colour, mine is often yellow in the 2ww.
Pichi, good that your evening temp is still high, although a friend warned me not to take daytime temps too seriously as there are many things that can affect them. I'll still take mine in a bit though. I do find they are higher in the morning if they are higher in the eveing. For example the eve before my drop it gradually decreased to 36.6 ish, on other evenings it has been hovering at 37. But that's just me.
I'll take mine again in a bit. Oh I put a pregnancy poll on my chart for fun.


----------



## pichi

to be honest i dont usually take the day temps serious - just like to be nosey hah! i'm usually around 36.9 in the evening anyways ^___^

you never know fairy - we may just be bump buddies too if we're lucky


----------



## fairygirl

That's what I'm hopimg for Pichi! The day temps just keep me entertained. So you're testing in the morning?


----------



## Pixxie

afternoon temp of 36.90... expecting another drop in temp in the morning :( xx


----------



## pichi

well... since my LP is either 11 or 12... i may actually wait till Wednesday. Don't want to test then AF shows her face. i'm finding it very hard to not test though! me and OH both agree'd wednesday make's sense.

hope im not just having a longer LP and she shows up wed or thurs ¬____¬

what about you?


----------



## JB3

Kaede (just had a sneaky look at yours) - Pichi Thanks

Hey Kaede were from the same neck of the woods!


----------



## Kaede351

Ah wicked JB3 haha :D

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Pichi, Weds if my temp behaves and I don't start spotting. FF thinks AF is due then as I had a 12 day lp last cycle apparently. I'm gonna try and hold out. I don't know about you but I'm really scared! 
Pixxie, no pma? :(


----------



## JB3

Can anyone have a quick peak at my chart and advise me on when i should start my OPK, judging by my 21 day cycle last time I'm thinking around the third?
Thanks


----------



## fairygirl

I'm not sure JB3, but you have a short cycle so I'd say if you are using cheapies start sooner rather than later, if you only have a 21 cycle, you could O even before day7 and have a longer than 14 day lp.


----------



## pichi

3rd sounds about right JB3. you may be lucky and be one of the ones that experiance pulling pain or slight throbbing feeling during Ov


----------



## Pixxie

fairygirl said:


> Pixxie, no pma? :(

I dont want to be disappointed.... 

If it wasnt for the temps Id be convinced, symptoms are fantastic :nope:

Just working myself up for the worst I suppose xxx


----------



## JB3

Thanks ladies - really appreciate your help and experience
Im sure there will be many more questions to come from me lol
x


----------



## Kaede351

JB3 - if you have a 21 day cycle you should start OPKs on cd6, so that's the 2nd :)

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Pixxie said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie, no pma? :(
> 
> I dont want to be disappointed....
> 
> If it wasnt for the temps Id be convinced, symptoms are fantastic :nope:
> 
> Just working myself up for the worst I suppose xxxClick to expand...

I know what you mean. It is just horrid that progesterone and pms can account for the same symptoms as pregnancy.


----------



## Pixxie

fairygirl said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> Pixxie, no pma? :(
> 
> I dont want to be disappointed....
> 
> If it wasnt for the temps Id be convinced, symptoms are fantastic :nope:
> 
> Just working myself up for the worst I suppose xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. It is just horrid that progesterone and pms can account for the same symptoms as pregnancy.Click to expand...

Rubbish isnt it? Getting some symptoms ive never had before mind you... so it cant ALL be in my head lol Best one so far is bursting into tears right after DTD with no explanation.... :haha: xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Pixxie, I don't know whether to laugh or cry for you. I'm so apprehensive myself. This lark really takes it out of us. I don't know how I'm gonna get through more of it.


----------



## pichi

i'm kinda like you 2 as well. i want to go and pee on a stick tomorrow but i want to avoid disapointment ¬__¬


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Pixxie - your temps are far too high to come all the way back down to your cloverline : ) Here's hoping all your temps stay nice and high for 9 months ;)


----------



## impatient

Well I'm back from the baby shower filled with preggo ladies and I bathed in baby dust!!!! I brought lots of it home to send to you all, especially those hopping AF stays away!!! Its not the fancy kind cause I can't figure out how to add that to my post through my phone, but its the REAL STUFF! Lol FX it works for us all!!!


----------



## Kaede351

impatient said:


> Well I'm back from the baby shower filled with preggo ladies and I bathed in baby dust!!!! I brought lots of it home to send to you all, especially those hopping AF stays away!!! Its not the fancy kind cause I can't figure out how to add that to my post through my phone, but its the REAL STUFF! Lol FX it works for us all!!!

To put :dust: in on your phone is easy :) All you need to do is actually type : dust : but without the spaces :D

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah Kaede, isn't it funny how we know how some of the smilies are written.


----------



## Helly

Hi Ladies, i'm back and I've updated my chart, im now insanely confused. FF has moved my coverline, i have 80 odd pregnancy points??? If anyone has any thoughts i'd appreciate them.

Pichi - Wednesday???? I understand but the suspense will kill me lol.


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I'm starting to get used to quite a few of them now and I've only been using this website for about 3 or 4 weeks 

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

80 odd preggo points Helly! How you feeling!?


----------



## Kaede351

omg, I just noticed Fairygirl... when did you get your BFP?!?!?! Or am I being dumb?! haha. Either way CONGRATS!!!

And Helly... 80 points is really good!

XxX


----------



## pichi

helly - i know. it seems ages away but at least then ill know if AF is coming or not. im confused as to why FF is saying AF is due TUE/WED though . . . max my lp has been 12 so that would make it either mon/tues surely?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi can I join? I'm currently on CD18 and will be officially TTC on March 18. I just started charting last cycle, so this is really my first month with Charting. I'm going to be Vaginally temping starting next cycle in hopes of getting more consistent temps.


----------



## fairygirl

Kaede, I think you're imagining things. Or are you psychic? My blinkie says Wishing For A Spring BFP, as March begins Spring and I only have Spring to ttc before waiting 6 months or so due to get married next April (I hope). 
That's odd Pichi? Mine says wait unyil 18 dpo to test as it doesn't know enough about my cycles yet, although it shows Weds for AF.
:wave: Sweetmama.


----------



## Helly

I'm fine, I have sore BBs which I dont normally have but I cant see how I have any way back after Saturday's temp drop.

I know what you mean pichi, it seems better to have the notice thanks to your temps. Weird how its changing your due on date as it should know you have a 12 day lp. Maybe its the temps, it cant say you're pregnant so its suggestiong you're haing a longer lp? I checked mine and its still saying due on Monday.


----------



## Helly

I'm fine, I have sore BBs which I dont normally have but I cant see how I have any way back after Saturday's temp drop.

I know what you mean pichi, it seems better to have the notice thanks to your temps. Weird how its changing your due on date as it should know you have a 12 day lp. Maybe its the temps, it cant say you're pregnant so its suggestiong you're haing a longer lp? I checked mine and its still saying due on Monday.


----------



## Kaede351

fairygirl said:


> Kaede, I think you're imagining things. Or are you psychic? My blinkie says Wishing For A Spring BFP, as March begins Spring and I only have Spring to ttc before waiting 6 months or so due to get married next April (I hope).
> That's odd Pichi? Mine says wait unyil 18 dpo to test as it doesn't know enough about my cycles yet, although it shows Weds for AF.
> :wave: Sweetmama.

OMG! :dohh: How silly do I feel now lol. 

I saw early days in your name thingy and thought it meant you got your BFP :haha::blush: Completely missed the TTC bit >.<

But who knows! They say Sagitarians are psychic... I'm yet to make a prediction that comes true haha... but maybe it will work for you! 

Sorry lol.

XxX


----------



## pichi

ah wednesday is so far away though! i'm sure i'll get AF by then ¬___¬ gah, this whole trying for a baby takes it out of you!

you're chart is lookin real good Helly btw!


----------



## fairygirl

It's fine Kaede. I hope I can change that to BFP in the next week. Although I best be prepared to also edit it to ttc #1 cycle 4 as I feel like I've been ttc for an age.
Oh and the mug in my pic says "Hold on tight little buddies" as that's how I feel about ttc so I bought it.


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, chin up babe! I'm sure if you don't get ur BFP this month you will soon :D and I'm sure you will turn it around in a week :D

I know how you feel when you say like you feel it's been an age. DH and I are on our 9/10th month now and it feels like an eternity! I really feel for these porr ladies who have been trying for years. I can't imagine how hard that must be!

XxX


----------



## sahrene1978

So I just started charting last month so I am not sure if this will be correct but I had Merina removed last month and so far I am on schedule but my cycle was a little shorter than normal 23 days. Fertility friend says I that I should be fertile March 4th through the 7th. That is practically the day I should end my period which seems odd to me. I am hoping for a girl so I have read that you should be having sex prior to ovulating correct not during or after.

I am very excited since this will be my first time ever trying!! I had a surprise pregnancy at age 20 and ended up having twin boys. They will be 11 this summer so I am on an incredible high yet so nervous too!!

I just went and bought a basal body thermometer which makes sense because they regular thermometer kept giving me the same temp every morning almost..LOl.. I also bought a seven OPK to start using as soon as I stop my AF. 

This period seems very dark brown yet on the lighter side. I did experience a couple days of bleeding during the month after my IUD took out but I did not count that as a period because I figured it was a side effect and my period seems to be right on just a tad early..

Sorry if I am rambling...Just super excited!

Sahrene


----------



## impatient

Thanks Kaede!!! That is easy! Now it can be REAL and pretty! LMAO!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

sahrene1978 said:


> So I just started charting last month so I am not sure if this will be correct but I had Merina removed last month and so far I am on schedule but my cycle was a little shorter than normal 23 days. Fertility friend says I that I should be fertile March 4th through the 7th. That is practically the day I should end my period which seems odd to me. I am hoping for a girl so I have read that you should be having sex prior to ovulating correct not during or after.
> 
> I am very excited since this will be my first time ever trying!! I had a surprise pregnancy at age 20 and ended up having twin boys. They will be 11 this summer so I am on an incredible high yet so nervous too!!
> 
> I just went and bought a basal body thermometer which makes sense because they regular thermometer kept giving me the same temp every morning almost..LOl.. I also bought a seven OPK to start using as soon as I stop my AF.
> 
> This period seems very dark brown yet on the lighter side. I did experience a couple days of bleeding during the month after my IUD took out but I did not count that as a period because I figured it was a side effect and my period seems to be right on just a tad early..
> 
> Sorry if I am rambling...Just super excited!
> 
> Sahrene


I'm on Mirena too! Did your Period come back right away? Did your cycles return to normal quickly? I'm TTC a girl too and yes you are correct no baby dancing on the day of or after. They say you should BD 2-4 days before, there is also a special diet they say you should follow as well.


----------



## sahrene1978

> I'm on Mirena too! Did your Period come back right away? Did your cycles return to normal quickly? I'm TTC a girl too and yes you are correct no baby dancing on the day of or after. They say you should BD 2-4 days before, there is also a special diet they say you should follow as well.

I had a period on 2/4 for 6 days then had Mirena removed on the 15th ( my Valentine's present from my hubby..LOL) 2 days after I had two days of bleeding that was heavy and very bright red and then it stopped. Now I started my period yesterday making a 23 day cycle ( not counting the 2 days of bleeding in between). Kind of confusing but it is a start..lol. I will count my blessing that I am having a period and that it seems to be light because it seems some women bleed for weeks having very heavy period and long cycles.Other seem to have no problems at all? My sister got hers out and got pregnant the next month but she is 6 years younger than me so I just have my fingers crossed I can have the same success! :thumbup:

Did you get your removed yet or planning to soon? 

Sahrene


----------



## Pixxie

Add indigestion/ heartburn to my list of symptoms.... 

What do we reckon girls, test in the morning if temp doesnt nose dive? Or wait it out a bit longer to save my lovely FRER's? xxx


----------



## Snugggs

Chin up Pichi and Fairy :hugs:

Hope all you ladies have had a good evening. I've just started my journal so ive still got the last few (or 10) pages of the thread to catch up on. Feel free to stalk
xx


----------



## Snugggs

You're very good Pixxie not doing it yet. As you can see by my chart i just can't help but POAS!! aha


----------



## fairygirl

Pixxie, it's entirely up to you hun. See how you feel in the morning? I don't want you to be disappointed.


----------



## Pixxie

Its just the symptoms are driving me mad :dohh: If it was just the temps Id leave it alone but they are getting worse by the hour xx


----------



## impatient

Test! Test! Test! No pressure though! Lol FX


----------



## Kaede351

Ah well, off to bed for me! Here's to hoping my temp goes up tomorrow instead of staying low :( I reeeeeally want to see something positive for a change!

I hope you get your BFP Pixxie!!!

XxX


----------



## Sweetmama26

sahrene1978 said:


> I'm on Mirena too! Did your Period come back right away? Did your cycles return to normal quickly? I'm TTC a girl too and yes you are correct no baby dancing on the day of or after. They say you should BD 2-4 days before, there is also a special diet they say you should follow as well.
> 
> I had a period on 2/4 for 6 days then had Mirena removed on the 15th ( my Valentine's present from my hubby..LOL) 2 days after I had two days of bleeding that was heavy and very bright red and then it stopped. Now I started my period yesterday making a 23 day cycle ( not counting the 2 days of bleeding in between). Kind of confusing but it is a start..lol. I will count my blessing that I am having a period and that it seems to be light because it seems some women bleed for weeks having very heavy period and long cycles.Other seem to have no problems at all? My sister got hers out and got pregnant the next month but she is 6 years younger than me so I just have my fingers crossed I can have the same success! :thumbup:
> 
> Did you get your removed yet or planning to soon?
> 
> SahreneClick to expand...


I am getting it removed on march 18th it was supposed to be removed on the 22nd but my doc had to reschedule


----------



## maratobe

hi girls!
now stay with me cause im only very very very new at this...so i have been taking my temps for 3 days same time every single day. but today my temp was very low it was 35.9 is it suppose to go that low???
here is my chart
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/27d6d5


----------



## Sweetmama26

Did you take it after tossing and turning all night?


----------



## maratobe

hmmm not sure....i sleep pretty much still excpet if i wake up and roll over to OH....


----------



## sahrene1978

Sweetmama26 said:


> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on Mirena too! Did your Period come back right away? Did your cycles return to normal quickly? I'm TTC a girl too and yes you are correct no baby dancing on the day of or after. They say you should BD 2-4 days before, there is also a special diet they say you should follow as well.
> 
> I had a period on 2/4 for 6 days then had Mirena removed on the 15th ( my Valentine's present from my hubby..LOL) 2 days after I had two days of bleeding that was heavy and very bright red and then it stopped. Now I started my period yesterday making a 23 day cycle ( not counting the 2 days of bleeding in between). Kind of confusing but it is a start..lol. I will count my blessing that I am having a period and that it seems to be light because it seems some women bleed for weeks having very heavy period and long cycles.Other seem to have no problems at all? My sister got hers out and got pregnant the next month but she is 6 years younger than me so I just have my fingers crossed I can have the same success! :thumbup:
> 
> Did you get your removed yet or planning to soon?
> 
> SahreneClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I am getting it removed on march 18th it was supposed to be removed on the 22nd but my doc had to rescheduleClick to expand...


Oh good luck! Keep me posted!!

Sahrene


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks Sahrene I will keep you posted for sure, I know for sure I'll be going back on Mirena for BC because I find it great!


----------



## sahrene1978

Sweetmama26 said:


> Thanks Sahrene I will keep you posted for sure, I know for sure I'll be going back on Mirena for BC because I find it great!

I did not have any issues with it so I may consider it again if I am able to conceive. This period is turning odd though. It is old blood and I figured I would be getting heavier as the day went on but it seems to be finishing up? Maybe because I had that four day bleed in between this was all that was left? IDK...


----------



## Shey

Im still trying to get use to charting as ive never done it before.


----------



## fairygirl

36.59 this morning which is ok. It is above the 36.55 trend I had before the dip.


----------



## pichi

Well, I had a drop in temp this morn- 36.85'c but I was sleepin with my mouth open for half the night due to this blocked nose :( coverline is 36.55 so that's ok right?


----------



## Kaede351

Temp went up this morn, but it's still low compared to the others. :(

XxX


----------



## Pixxie

Temp done a U-turn...gone back up

Have a snow white test though :bfn: :cry: why is my body doing this to me!? xx


----------



## fairygirl

Oh no Pixxie. I hope that turns into a BFP for you. Your temps are so high. Pichi, you're still way above coverline. FX! Kaede, looks alright to me.


----------



## pichi

You might not have enough of the baby hormones floatin about (hcg)

Fingers crossed for you xx


I think I just got a +opk but, I'm gettin af cramps :(


----------



## Pixxie

this cycle has officially tipped me over the edge... When I tilt the test and it catches the light I can see a hint of a thin line, but no colour. pffft. omg now I want to route through the bin to find the last one and see if that one has this line :wacko: xx


----------



## pichi

Do you have any opks? Use one of those and see?


----------



## Pixxie

No I dont use them :|

After diving into the bin like a mad woman I can conclude that the last test did not have this strange ghost line...dare I get a little exited? Or am I kidding myself over evaps?! x


----------



## pichi

I think the best thing to do would be to test again in maybe 2 days? That way if there was a faint line it would be darker and probibly more visable


----------



## Pixxie

I inverted a pic of the test and you can see a tiny hint of line when you zoom right in... im totally bonkers arnt i!? :rofl: 

AF is due in 4 days so I think Ill just see if she turns up before I test again, 4 days isnt that long.... :haha: xxx


----------



## pichi

I think that's the best thing to do x

I'm due today or tomorrow. Getting cramps and my back hurts :(


----------



## Pixxie

Do you normally get them before AF? xx


----------



## pichi

I usually get a sore back during,same with the cramps really. They don't feel exactly like af cramps but scared af is going to arrive by the feeling of them :(


----------



## Pixxie

aw :hugs: hope she stays away for you xx


----------



## pichi

Thanks :) worst thing about the feeling is they come and go. Ill feel these kinda prickly sensations, pulling, then they go away!

My stomach is grumbling and feeling like I've not ate in days!


----------



## Pixxie

Im starving too funnily enough :/ 

Why isnt this as easy at TV makes out? :rofl: xxx


----------



## pichi

Haha I know! I thought it was-

"Have unprotected sex; pregnant"

We wish! The amount of bd we've done I should defo be pregnant according to that rule


----------



## Pixxie

The emphasis put on using BC really is something... 

God I hope I get a :bfp: soon or I might totally loose it :haha: xx


----------



## Snugggs

Morning Ladies,

Pichi - Hope she stays aways. I've got everything crossed for you. Maybe the cramps are of the baby kind and not the AF kind?

Pixxie - Your chart still gives off great vibes. Fingers crossed this is your month.

Fairy - Your chart still looks good too. If your temps stay on the rise then 9dpo was your implantation!!! :happydance:

:hugs: for all

Ive had a rise today, a *massive* rise, but i'm scared to feel optimistic wacko:)


----------



## Pixxie

Woah *Snuggs* check out that rise! ;) looking goooooood xxx


----------



## pichi

wow that's a big rise in your chart snugggs!


----------



## Snugggs

Thanks *Pixxie*, I'm still in shock myself, I keep saying to myself outloud "its a blip you numpty, there's no way _you_ could be _that_ lucky"... I'm such a noodle sometimes!

xxx


----------



## Snugggs

I know Pichi, it's making me a nervous reck lol. I guess tomorrow is the tell tail day. There's every good chance it could come back down again and it just be down to how *erratic* my temps are..... blasted things!

xx


----------



## pichi

hey, i put a pic of the opk i got this morning in my journal.... i think it's a + :s


----------



## Pixxie

POSITIVE!!!! think someone needs to :test: soon ;) xxx


----------



## pichi

to be honest i'm quite scared to. Oh say's he'll buy me some good ones if i can wait haha! get today and tuesday done with and then we shall see...

knowing my luck my temp will drop tomorrow and the witch will get me tue or wed *sniffle*


good luck to everyone else though... maybe if i distract her - everyone else can get their bfps. lol


----------



## Pixxie

aw no im sure this will be it for you! sending some :dust: your way ;) xxx


----------



## Helly

Pixxie, Pichi, Snugggs, charts are looking really good!

Not taken my temp this morning as I left my BBT thermometer in the hotel yesterday but cervix was low and open last night, so just a waiting game now, it was 11am last month. :(


----------



## pichi

my cervix is low too but it's tightly shut. i can't even feel the wee dimple (tmi) i'm sure that'll change. my pma has gone out the window! haah

your chart still looks fine Helly!


----------



## Pixxie

Aw sending :dust: and luck your way *Helly* Hope she buggers off! xxx


----------



## Helly

Ah thanks girls, I did feel hot this morning but without temping I dont know. I'd say the fact its open though has to be the end of it. But i'll try and keep a wee drop of PMA. Pichi - you need to keep lots of PMA (and fluids and folic acid etc :D).


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow there are some sexy looking charts at the moment! Pichi, don't worry about your cervix as it's really not a good indicator. Mine was pretty low when I got my BFP. The positive OPK is a great sign and your chart is spot on. FX!


----------



## Snugggs

I'm sending some :dust: too.... Think we all deserve a sticky one!

xxx


----------



## pichi

fish&chips i don't usually check but lately i'm clutching at straws i think... 

af type cramps have stopped - i'm just getting a sorta pulling sensation that switches from left side to right. kinda around my hip area?


----------



## Pixxie

Just got dressed and I have some definite boob increase :rofl: xx


----------



## Helly

I'm out.

Come on Pichi and Pixxie I want BFP's from both of you to cheer me up!


----------



## pichi

haha i can't promise anything helly!


sorry the witch got you :( i think she'll get me tomorrow


----------



## Helly

I really hope not Pichi, you've given so much help and advice round here, you more than deserve that BFP!


----------



## pichi

aww :blush: don't make me blush!

at the end of the day that's what we're all here for isn't it? to help each other out? :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

Aw sorry Helly :hugs: xxx


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, 

Got some great looking charts at the mo, I wish you all baby dust! Does anyone know if having a cold affects your temping?

Thanks


----------



## pichi

it does Yumo but not by much. i had a bit of a sniffle around cd20-21? but it didn't effect them that much


----------



## SmileyShazza

Wow I am excited about some of your charts ladies &#8211; am keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you all.

Am in that horrible point of the month where AF has gone (I think) and am now waiting for OV next week sometime. OH and I have decided we are doing the &#8220;Sperm Meets Egg Plan&#8221; this month and I am also going to invest in some Softcups to try out as well.


----------



## fairygirl

Aw sorry Helly. How we all doing this lunchtime? I have cramps, but uncomfortable more than painful. Alot of the time I realise they're there. Then they are gone again.


----------



## NicoleB

Pixxie, Snuggs, Pichi & Fairy your charts look great!!

Helly sorry the old B got you.. :hugs:

Smiley I hate the waiting for Ov time of my cycle also..

I think I may be able to temp again tomorrow my bbt is still a little more then a full degree higher then it should be but its over 3 full degrees lower than it has been the last few days. its only 7:30a.m here so at 8 im calling to make my appt my throat is KILLING me I need meds like now..


----------



## ablacketer

dude. all I can say this morning is WTF! my temp went back DOWN! Its never done that before! this is the longest Ive ever gone without ov! day 18? this is redonk!


----------



## Pixxie

Just ordered some 10miu IC's from ebay, 25 for £4.50 Bargain ;) ill be doing one as soon as they arrive! xx


----------



## pichi

i have those - only have 1 left though hah


----------



## Pixxie

I still dont know how you havnt tested! lol That would be long gone if it was me :haha: xx


----------



## impatient

Morning ladies:) I'm feeling really let down today cause my temp went way down!! I thought I might have ov, but now I'm thinking my themps were only high because I consumed some alcohol. Not much on Friday, but a large quanity on Saturday night! it feels like everytime i get my hopes up for something during this crazy journey, they are crushed:( I just want af to come so I can try soy. goodluck to those waiting for a BFP


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya ladies. 

I'm completely crazy haha. I've decided! I saw someone on here say they got a phsychic pregnancy outlook from a lady on ebay (£6 for a personal reading). So I thought, well it's only cheap and it might cheer me up!

I didn't expect it to be creepily accurate :S

If you want I'll link it so you can read. But it said something about a spirit lady who she connected with with the initial M which would be her or around her. She also said this lady was very protective of me. Now just before I was born my great grandmother died. Her name was Emma, but her husband (my great grandad) always called her Em (M?). And I was always told as I was growing up that Granny would have loved me and done anything for me (as she did for all of her grandchildren). So I'm thinking that's where the over protective thing comes from.

She also said that she sees a pregnancy for me around May (born 2011) which will result in a baby girl :D and then another baby girl in 2012!

Now, you may think I'm crazy haha... Maybe I am a bit ;P But this totally cheered me up! haha, whether it's true or not I have something to look forward to rather than wallowing in self pity if I don't get BFP this cycle haha.

Sorry that was a bit long winded! I just wanted to share with you ladies because DH doesn't believe in that kind of thing and thinks it's a waste. But I do believe and needed to tell somebody about it haha.

Wishing you all :dust:!! :D

XxX


----------



## RedRose19

ladies... im totally confused with my chart... it seems all over the place... and im testing 2mor but im not sure what to think about my chart

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538


----------



## Kaede351

Your chart doesn't look too bad to me. You have a couple wierd temps, but that's normal I think. I had a random really really high one. You have your crosshair on which is good :D

I don't think that was much help lol... I'm not an expert on charts! But I think it looks ok to me :)

XxX


----------



## sahrene1978

97.6 is my first temp reading today on my chart on CD3. I am just spotting yet still having slight cramps. Weird but ok! 

Good luck ladies!!

Have a good day!

Sahrene


----------



## RedRose19

see i got weird lines on frer.. but i know there are faulty ones going around so im hard to believe it...


----------



## pichi

Why don't you go and get yourself a digital :) 

As for me - I'm starting to feel a little queasy :s


----------



## RedRose19

> As for me - I'm starting to feel a little queasy :s

ive felt like that all weekend.. it got worse today... i couldnt bring my self to go into work lol

lets hope its a good sign for us both :happydance:


----------



## NicoleB

babyhopes10 said:


> ladies... im totally confused with my chart... it seems all over the place... and im testing 2mor but im not sure what to think about my chart
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538

Your chart looks great! Dont worry about the couple odd temps..your cover line is just a visual tool to help you see O has happened so if your temp goes under that a time or two there is no need to worry. :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks... my nausea is getting worse every day.. and i wonder if i could be or its just all in my head... :wacko:


----------



## Helly

I'd say test babyhopes!

Pichi - got everything crossed for you.

Thanks for all the well wishes girls, im working my way through a large pile of chocolate :)


----------



## RedRose19

sounds yum... :D id love some choccy.. but im off it for lent :(


----------



## pichi

urgh i really want to test now but OH says no ¬____¬


----------



## RedRose19

i dont tell my oh when im ov etc.. or when its testing time.. he gets way too annoying lol.. asking have a got symptoms every like hour... lol...


----------



## fairygirl

Hm. Good luck with the testing Babyhopes. So I'm sore like cramps, my cp is low and cm increasing. All signs that I am out. I also want to tidy, never a good sign. I keep getting all muddled today too. Think AF will catch me :(


----------



## pichi

aw fairy, im feeling like that too. chin up hunny!


my cramps are now back but feel higher up, like they're in my tummy if that makes sense? i just know i'm going to wake up tomorrow with af :(

on the plus side though - means my lp has increased :D


----------



## fairygirl

Mine are in the normal place but feel a bit warm and prickly. Maybe I'm just paying more attention now. I can't quite believe we're both on her visiting list! Just waiting to see some spotting now.


----------



## pichi

i don't usually spot- i just get a light flow. fingers are crossed for you hunny!


----------



## posh

AF got me late on Friday nite :growlmad:, but after the weekend sulking I have come back with loads of PMA and am gonna give it all we have this month. I'm also going to start testing with OPK's tonight, just to make sure all the data in my chart is correct!
Good luck to all the girls waiting to test, i don't know how you can wait so long! I hope they are all BFPs :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks sending u :dust: :dust: for the next cycle


----------



## fairygirl

I spot more often than not. I sincerely hope we're both wrong. Sorry she found you Posh, glad you have a plan.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

So so sorry about the witch posh and helly! Glad to see you are still posting and reading because this is a great spot for support!

FairyGirl, Pichi, and Pixxie - your charts are STILL rockin'! I'm stoked for you ladies!

Ablacketer - sorry you still don't have a clear ov date. I'm beginning to feel like that is going to happen to me this cycle too - mine range from 28 to 32 days and my last one was 28 so I wonder if I may have a few more days till ov? Good thing I haven't tired my husband out yet. Is yours still at home?

Fingers crossed for some BFPs in the next few days!


----------



## pichi

i got a :bfp:


im in shock


----------



## NicoleB

pichi said:


> i got a :bfp:
> 
> 
> im in shock

OMG!!!! Thats wonderful!!! I'm so freaking happy for you honey!!!! :hugs: :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

pichi said:


> i got a :bfp:
> 
> 
> im in shock

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I knew you would! :dust: xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

omg yayyyyyyyy :happydance:


----------



## pichi

i am in shock. 

my legs are like jelly


----------



## NicoleB

We want a pic girly!!!! :)


----------



## amberdawn723

Congrats pichi!:dance::yipee:


----------



## impatient

Yay!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting!! Post a pic so we can all be jealous:)


----------



## JB3

Yaaaayyyyyyy pichi
congratulations
over the moon for you, sprinkle some :dust: over this way

whoop whoop whoop


----------



## JB3

Fairygirl and pixxie 
come on make it a hat-trick
xx


----------



## pichi

Here's the evidance.


it wasn't even FMU
 



Attached Files:







IMG00209-20100301-1718.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## fairygirl

I can't believe you did that!!!!!
Congrats!!!!!!! Knew she wouldn't come after the pair of us!


----------



## pichi

oh my heart feels like it's in my mouth! come on fairygirl and pixxie! you're next


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I am jumping up and down in my office - yes I look a'fool! And I don't care! I'm ecstatic for you Pichi! I agree, let's make it a hat trick Pixxie and FairyGirl!


----------



## fairygirl

I'm so happy for you too. 
Thanks for the support everybody else! I do hope for more BFPs in this thread. 
Breathing deeply, 36 hours and 2 temps to go. In....Out....In....Out.... Unless CBFM sticks have the same LH antibodies as your cheap OPKs lol.


----------



## pichi

have you got opks?


----------



## Pixxie

Aw Pichi im so happy for you ^-^ 

I hope I get to follow you over to first tri with fairygirl ;) 

Youve filled me with pma :dance: xxx


----------



## fairygirl

pichi said:


> have you got opks?

Nope, just a lone CBFM stick before I open the new lot. I'll just hold out. Just saw you have a ticker, that is so cool :happydance: I shall have to change my signature, with your permission of course. :happydance:

Come on Pixxie! I just drew an Angel card and it said:
_Francesca 'What do you desire right now? Visualize it, and it will come about. Negativity will block your progress.'_

So why can't I get my hopes up for me?


----------



## Kaede351

pichi said:


> i got a :bfp:
> 
> 
> im in shock

OMG!!!!! Pichi you star!!!! I'm so so so so happy for you!!! Even if a little (or alot ;)) jealous haha :D

Maybe this BFP will bring some luck haha

Fairy's turn now! :D

XxX


----------



## pichi

thank you everyone ^___^

now im scared my line will go away


fairy: you have my permission hehe

:dust:

its my magical babydust ;)


----------



## Pixxie

Hehe I hope this is the start of a trend with the new charters... 

Lets all be exited for ourselves! If we believe it enough it just might happen! And hey whats the worst that can happen? We try again! xxx


----------



## pichi

if you have a gut feeling you are - just go with it. i had this this month like i mentioned earlier on in this thread with foxy. i felt quite relaxed where i am usually quite tense etc... random twinges etc that i was getting are slightly differnt than AF.

if you have a 'feeling' you're pregnant you may just be right xx


----------



## Kaede351

heh, I have moments where I think, I AM pregnant this month! And get myself all excited. But then I give myself a mental shake and tell myself not to be so stupid. I don't want to get my hopes up like last month and then there is nothing at the end of it :)

Congrats again Pichi ^^

XxX


----------



## impatient

Pixxie said:


> Hehe I hope this is the start of a trend with the new charters...
> 
> Lets all be exited for ourselves! If we believe it enough it just might happen! And hey whats the worst that can happen? We try again! xxx

Nice PMA!!! I couldn't agree more:thumbup:


----------



## Tierney

congratulations pichi thats great news!!

I hope this thread is lucky and we all follow you over to 1st tri x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats Pichi. I'm jealous of you!

AFM- I had a temp of 36.4 today and I still don't know what's goin on with my Chart. I've given up hope I'm gonna O this cycle. You guys can take a look if you want but my temps are literally all over the place.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/sweetmama261 That's my chart.

I can't wait for it to be the 18th already. I've gotten a book called what to expect when your expecting today so I'm gonna read it, I hope it brings me luck lol.


----------



## Pixxie

Ive got what to expect when your expecting! Its good, very factual :) 

Dont give up hope yet, you never know... 

xxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

With my luck this cycle will be another 50+ er.


----------



## fairygirl

I'm waiting to treat myself to that book when I get a BFP. Perhaps on Wednesday after work as Tesco have stocked it before :p


----------



## xshell79

congrats pichi ..im over the moon for you.

i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months ahead 

lets hope its catching .....bfp's all round would be lovely


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, hope you get ur BFP too Fairygirl! :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ugh, I'm having a bad moment >.< Feel like I want to cry... but I have no idea why :(

I was so happy a few hours ago now I feel like poo >.<

XxX


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Pichi!


----------



## JB3

Chin up Kaede - keep smiling :flower:

Pichi - loving the new ticker :thumbup:


----------



## Moorebetter

Okay im new to fertility friend. This is my first month. I have seen other charts where the red cross hairs are up and show on the chart the O DATE. mine doesnt have th red cross hairs. is that only for vip members?


----------



## Kaede351

Moorebetter said:


> Okay im new to fertility friend. This is my first month. I have seen other charts where the red cross hairs are up and show on the chart the O DATE. mine doesnt have th red cross hairs. is that only for vip members?

No, but it only shows up after FF has identified where you have O'd... if you are new and have only jsut started taking temps (whether you have O'd or not) it may take a little while for it to pick up. Your temps need to rise and stay elevated for 3 days for the crosshair to show up :)

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Moorebetter, you get crosshairs once FF figures out your O. If it is sure you get solid ones, if it is unsure they are dashed.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congratulations pichi - you really deserve it :D Happy & healthy 9 months to you. Good luck to those you still waiting to test.

I'm sorry I haven't been around very much ladies - contemplating giving up on TTC for a while. This is month #8 of actively trying and month # god knows what of NTNP! Tried previously with my ex for about 3 years NTNP / TTC and nothing came of that. Although I'm a lot more clued up this time around, I just have a feeling that it's not meant to be - not for the moment anyway! Going to try and concentrate on other things for a while - not sure what they are yet haha

I'll be lurking around keeping an eye on you all of course. Looking forward to seeing more BFP's along the way :D


----------



## fairygirl

Foxy, Sorry to read you are having a rough time. :hugs: Keep stalking, you always spot the way to solve problems on the charts, we need your wisdom :hugs:

Like my new Sig Pichi and Pixxie :p


----------



## Moorebetter

thank you so much and what if i forget a day (i forgot to take my temp today) :?


----------



## Pixxie

wayhey fairygirl! :dance: 

moorebetter it shouldnt matter if you miss a temp, the chart will just join up the days you do have xxx


----------



## Kaede351

Sorry to hear that Fairygirl! I'm sure you will get your BFP though :)

XxX


----------



## Pixxie

Kaede351 said:


> Sorry to hear that Fairygirl! I'm sure you will get your BFP though :)
> 
> XxX

have i missed summat? :|


----------



## fairygirl

Are you hallucinating again Kaede? I'm fine hun, just a little apprehensive and preoccupied.
Edit: I liked yesterday's one better :p


----------



## Kaede351

lmao, omg there is something SERIOUSLY wrong with me >.< I'm sucha douche lol... I meant Foxy.

I think it must be all the baby hormones ;) lmao. Driving me crackers :wacko:

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah Kaede, definately got a pregnant brain!


----------



## Pixxie

:rofl: xxx


----------



## Kaede351

Seriously though... gota be something wrong with me haha. Can't get anything right atm XD

XxX


----------



## impatient

Foxy...So sorry that you have to go through that, but you're not alone. I wish you lots of luck! :dust:

I did some researching of charts today and saw that lots of people dip below coverline at 5 DPO, so maybe I really did OV! I can't wait to see tomorrows temp, hopefuly it goes back up:) Please keep your FX for me ladies:)


----------



## Snugggs

Sorry ladies, i'm late on the forum tonight and had sooo many pages to catch up on :coffee:.

*Big, Huge, Massive congrats to Pichi*. I hope your dust rubs off on us all and wish you a healthy and enjoyable 9 months :hugs:

*Foxy* - Sorry to hear you're feeling sad about TTC, it definatly does take it toll and ive felt before exactly how you're feeling.

*Fairy *- I thought the card you pulled was positive? I'm going to get my tarot out see if i can get inspired :)

:hugs: for all you other ladies on the thread


----------



## Snugggs

impatient said:


> I did some researching of charts today and saw that lots of people dip below coverline at 5 DPO, so maybe I really did OV! I can't wait to see tomorrows temp, hopefuly it goes back up:) Please keep your FX for me ladies:)

FX'd for you *Impatient*. I think i had a dip around the same time too. Maybe we will both join Pichi's club this cycle? :wohoo:


----------



## fairygirl

Yes Snugggs, I did like my card, it was one of three I did. I pull them for the girls in the Believe thread. Let me know what yours say x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Pichi - I just knew that you were gonna be getting a bfp you totally deserve it - wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:

Foxy - I can totally understand as I have been feeling a little the same recently :shrug: I don't know if I can take this each month, getting all excited and then feeling disapointed and let down when the :witch: turns up. Whatever you decide to do make sure you pop in and say hello now and again as we will all miss you :hugs:

To all those still waiting for AF I hope she totally loses her way past you all and we get some more BFPs to report in the next few days.

Hello to the newbies :)


----------



## Snugggs

fairygirl said:


> Yes Snugggs, I did like my card, it was one of three I did. I pull them for the girls in the Believe thread. Let me know what yours say x

Definatly will Fairy :thumbup:.... Could you also point me in the direction of the Believe Thread? I don't think i've come across it yet.

Thanks mi dear

x


----------



## NicoleB

Big :hugs: foxy!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Snuggs, click on my Believe sparklee and it will take you straight there, there's only 4 of us in there at the min. We talk angels, numbers and crystals on top of all the regular TTC stuff. 

Anyone else finding themselves shouting obscenities at the Always and Feminax ads that seem to be on lots tonight?


----------



## Fish&Chips

pichi said:


> i got a :bfp:
> 
> 
> im in shock

YEY!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!! So so happy for you.

Right who's next?! x


----------



## Kaede351

Anybody else here watch Glee?

What is Quinn on?! She hasn't even got a bump and she reckons the doctors said she's having a girl. This show is so innacurate lol... but addictive!!!! XD

XxX


----------



## JB3

I would quite happily be next fish&chips but I think there is a queue!


----------



## impatient

Oh Snugggs I hope we are too! I have angel cards that I haven't used in a couple of months, but you girls got me curious...here I go! Lol


----------



## Snugggs

fairygirl said:


> Snuggs, click on my Believe sparklee and it will take you straight there, there's only 4 of us in there at the min. We talk angels, numbers and crystals on top of all the regular TTC stuff.
> 
> Anyone else finding themselves shouting obscenities at the Always and Feminax ads that seem to be on lots tonight?

Thanks Fairy, will see you over there :thumbup:

You mentionong the ad's, i even feel sorry for my dog. The :witch: even got her this month :wacko:


----------



## Kaede351

fairygirl said:


> Snuggs, click on my Believe sparklee and it will take you straight there, there's only 4 of us in there at the min. We talk angels, numbers and crystals on top of all the regular TTC stuff.
> 
> Anyone else finding themselves shouting obscenities at the Always and Feminax ads that seem to be on lots tonight?

Not the Always or Feminax adverts... but I DO shout at the tv when the birth control options advert comes on!

Especially the bit where the girl says "I was thinking about getting an implant" then the guy says "I don't like the thought of that" and she replies "do you like the thought of being a dad?"

I sit there and I shout... IT'S NOT THAT EASY YOU IDIOT >.< lol. Although I spose for some people it is... it's just cruel and unfair that some people only have to look and others spend months/years trying.

XxX


----------



## Snugggs

impatient said:


> Oh Snugggs I hope we are too! I have angel cards that I haven't used in a couple of months, but you girls got me curious...here I go! Lol

lol... Let us know what cards you pull. I'm just finding my way through Fairy's Believe spread. Cards, Crystals and all that jazz are right up my alley :thumbup:

:dust: for us eh impatient .... and all the other lovely ladies trying to avoid AF :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I'm thinking of getting tarot cards... but I have no idea what to do with them lol :S

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

It's only coz I don't wanna be needing Always or any AF barriers for that matter.
Yes come into Believe! I'm not going to bed now til I see what cards you pull.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Kaede351 said:


> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> Okay im new to fertility friend. This is my first month. I have seen other charts where the red cross hairs are up and show on the chart the O DATE. mine doesnt have th red cross hairs. is that only for vip members?
> 
> No, but it only shows up after FF has identified where you have O'd... if you are new and have only jsut started taking temps (whether you have O'd or not) it may take a little while for it to pick up. Your temps need to rise and stay elevated for 3 days for the crosshair to show up :)
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

I've been wondering about my FF because I've had my temps well above my dip for 7 days now and I get no crosshairs.


----------



## fairygirl

Sweetmama, to be honest you will probably need a temp shift of 3 temps over 36.7 as FF looks at the past temps before the shift and yours are very high, also you don't always have a dip before O.


----------



## impatient

My friends and I are into cards and try to do them regularly. I have a friend who is really in tune with "the other side" and she got us started. I don't have any special gifts, but I just like doing them. It always makes me feel refreshed with a new sense of positivity!! ANYWAY...I just did them. I go through each card face down and rub them, then I shuffle until I get a feeling or one drops or falls out of my hands. I got harmony, faith, and discernment(knowing how to choose the right path and what will give you the greatest joy) I thought that this was a good reading...the faith card made me feel good, but I always choose a 4th card just to make sure I didn't miss anything. I statred to shuffle and about five seconds latter a card fell out face down, I turned it over and it was the children card!!!! I NEVER get this card. It says it's a card to nourish and cherish all new beginings!! Of course this doesn't have to mean I'm preggo, but it fits my current situation. Just strange that I've never gotten it before;)


----------



## Kaede351

can you/do you do readings for other people impatient? lol

Where can you get Tarot cards from? And what are the best ones? There seems to be so many decks!

XxX


----------



## Snugggs

impatient said:


> My friends and I are into cards and try to do them regularly. I have a friend who is really in tune with "the other side" and she got us started. I don't have any special gifts, but I just like doing them. It always makes me feel refreshed with a new sense of positivity!! ANYWAY...I just did them. I go through each card face down and rub them, then I shuffle until I get a feeling or one drops or falls out of my hands. I got harmony, faith, and discernment(knowing how to choose the right path and what will give you the greatest joy) I thought that this was a good reading...the faith card made me feel good, but I always choose a 4th card just to make sure I didn't miss anything. I statred to shuffle and about five seconds latter a card fell out face down, I turned it over and it was the children card!!!! I NEVER get this card. It says it's a card to nourish and cherish all new beginings!! Of course this doesn't have to mean I'm preggo, but it fits my current situation. Just strange that I've never gotten it before;)

Loving that reading Impatient... good for you! :thumbup::hugs:

It's amazing isn't it how a pack of card can be so comforting during TTC. I love mine :flower:

Oh yeah... I put my reading on Fairy's Believe thread if you wana mooch? :D


----------



## Kaede351

I just did an online tarot reading (free on lotus tarot... duno how reliable it is) and I pulled out The Sun for what I most want... this is what it said

Card 2 (The Sun) : What you most want at this moment »
The cards suggest that what you most want at this time is some joy and pleasure in your life, perhaps a long needed holiday in the sun to re-charge your batteries. You may have been through a period of challenges or a time of limbo and inactivity. The Sun heralds an ending to difficulties and a time to celebrate with friends and loved ones, a time of pleasure and good news around children or the conception or birth of a longed-for baby. 

That is rediculously spot on! haha... and I hope the bottom part about conception is right too!!

XxX


----------



## Snugggs

kaede, Thats fab! strange thing, ive just been looking at a candle spell where you have to use the SUN Card. Great minds eh :thumbup:

x


----------



## Kaede351

Definately Snugggs! Haha

I really want to get me some Tarot cards lol. I find all of that type of thing fascinating! Especially how it sometimes comes out spot on! Is it coincidence? Or something more lol... I don't know, but I like it!!! XD

XxX


----------



## impatient

Kaede...honestly I would have know idea how to do it without the person right beside me! But you can buy them in most book stores I believe. My friend bought mine for me. I like angel cards better than tarrot cards, myself. I find the angel cards to be a bit more positive and uplifting. 

Snugggs...I going to look at your reading now!


----------



## impatient

Kaede...honestly I would have know idea how to do it without the person right beside me! But you can buy them in most book stores I believe. My friend bought mine for me. I like angel cards better than tarrot cards, myself. I find the angel cards to be a bit more positive and uplifting. That reading you just had sounds pretty good!!

Snugggs...I going to look at your reading now!


----------



## fairygirl

Those cards are lovely. Right now bnb is back up I can tell you why my temp cannot be considered accurate :( I kept waking, then I woke up at 4.50 and dozed for half an hour before taking my temp, couldn't really sleep though. So temp is high. Hopefully it would have still been in the higher range anyway. So far so good today, no further signs of AF.


----------



## Pixxie

OMG I was going insane because bnb was down :rofl: 

Temp still up in the higher ranges, symptoms still lurking... 

wish the postman would hurry up so I can see if my tests have arrived im going bonkers here :wacko: 

Fairygirl thats a pretty big rise! I think you would have had a good temp regardless ;) xxx


----------



## Snugggs

Me too Pixxie. The Numbers have now rubbed off F5 on the keyboard from all that refreshing i did lol.

Still loving your charts Fairygirl and Pixxie and that temp rise is fab Fairy :thumbup:

I've had a MASSIVE drop in temp today. Still :af: though, so not out of the game yet... but i think she will find me this month :cry:


----------



## Pixxie

Thanks Snugggs, keeping my fingers crossed for you! xxx


----------



## yomo

Morning, How are you ladies today? Been stalking you charts, lookin good! Can someone take a look at mine and see what you think?


----------



## NicoleB

yomo your chart looks good honey!! good luck!!

pixxie your chart looks great..are you testing today?

Snugggs I hope she stays away honey..

fairy your chart is looking great also..


----------



## fairygirl

Yomo, very nice chart.


----------



## yomo

NicoleB said:


> yomo your chart looks good honey!! good luck!!
> 
> pixxie your chart looks great..are you testing today?
> 
> Snugggs I hope she stays away honey..
> 
> fairy your chart is looking great also..

Oh thanks Nicole, trying to keep my cool, I am hoping that it stays up tomorrow. You may be able to help me with something..... My first day of my AF was friday last cycle but on FF they have put my CD1 as Saturday? I thought my first day would be the friday am i correct?

Thanks


----------



## yomo

fairygirl said:


> Yomo, very nice chart.

Yours is looking fab!!! When are you testing?


----------



## impatient

Morning ladies:) my temp went back up this morning but not by much! What do you think??? FX for you Snugggs and Pixie to all...:dust:


----------



## impatient

Yomo, i LOVE your chart! I hope mine starts to look like that! :dust:


----------



## impatient

sorry for all the posts but i keep forgeting to add stuff! lol I'm worried that my chart has no temp shift?? Did i really OV??? Any opinions would be greatly appricaited:)


----------



## NicoleB

impatient said:


> sorry for all the posts but i keep forgeting to add stuff! lol I'm worried that my chart has no temp shift?? Did i really OV??? Any opinions would be greatly appricaited:)

To be honest honey it doesnt look like you have Od..to me anyway.


----------



## NicoleB

yomo said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> yomo your chart looks good honey!! good luck!!
> 
> pixxie your chart looks great..are you testing today?
> 
> Snugggs I hope she stays away honey..
> 
> fairy your chart is looking great also..
> 
> Oh thanks Nicole, trying to keep my cool, I am hoping that it stays up tomorrow. You may be able to help me with something..... My first day of my AF was friday last cycle but on FF they have put my CD1 as Saturday? I thought my first day would be the friday am i correct?
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...

How did you log day 1 of your af? spotting, light, medium or heavy?


----------



## impatient

Thanks Nichole...I was thinking the same thing:(


----------



## Pixxie

ok girls my 10miu tests have arrived... and im too scared to do one :rofl: If this one is bfn then its almost a definite bfn right? xxx


----------



## Snugggs

OMG the suspence is killing me lol .... go POAS :thumbup:

I think you're still in with a good chance even if it is BFN. You chart is goooood and it still may be alittle early

Good Luck Pixxie

xx :wohoo:


----------



## yomo

NicoleB said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> yomo your chart looks good honey!! good luck!!
> 
> pixxie your chart looks great..are you testing today?
> 
> Snugggs I hope she stays away honey..
> 
> fairy your chart is looking great also..
> 
> Oh thanks Nicole, trying to keep my cool, I am hoping that it stays up tomorrow. You may be able to help me with something..... My first day of my AF was friday last cycle but on FF they have put my CD1 as Saturday? I thought my first day would be the friday am i correct?
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...
> 
> How did you log day 1 of your af? spotting, light, medium or heavy?Click to expand...

I logged it as light.


----------



## NicoleB

impatient said:


> Thanks Nichole...I was thinking the same thing:(

I'm sorry honey.. I hope I'm wrong. :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Pixxie said:


> ok girls my 10miu tests have arrived... and im too scared to do one :rofl: If this one is bfn then its almost a definite bfn right? xxx

Fingers crossed x:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NicoleB

yomo said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> yomo your chart looks good honey!! good luck!!
> 
> pixxie your chart looks great..are you testing today?
> 
> Snugggs I hope she stays away honey..
> 
> fairy your chart is looking great also..
> 
> Oh thanks Nicole, trying to keep my cool, I am hoping that it stays up tomorrow. You may be able to help me with something..... My first day of my AF was friday last cycle but on FF they have put my CD1 as Saturday? I thought my first day would be the friday am i correct?
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...
> 
> How did you log day 1 of your af? spotting, light, medium or heavy?Click to expand...
> 
> I logged it as light.Click to expand...

Thats weird the only time ff wont add it as cd1 is if you log spotting..If you were lightly bleeding on friday the 5th then that is cd 1!


----------



## NicoleB

Pixxie said:


> ok girls my 10miu tests have arrived... and im too scared to do one :rofl: If this one is bfn then its almost a definite bfn right? xxx

OMG Test you have me climbing the walls here!! haha Good luck honey!! :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

Ive done the test and run away... this will be the longest 10 mins ever :rofl: 

Is going to be :bfn: like the others, musnt get exited....it will be negative... :|


----------



## Sweetmama26

Pixxie my fingers are crossed for you. No af or O in sight for me but my temp was 36.4 today. I dunno what's going on man. I wish I did!


----------



## NicoleB

Pixxie I have everything crossed for you honey!! :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

Of course I have the clearest :bfn: ever.... how annoying


----------



## yomo

NicoleB said:


> Pixxie I have everything crossed for you honey!! :hugs:

Do you think she is jumping around the room? Pixxie where are you?


----------



## yomo

Pixxie said:


> Of course I have the clearest :bfn: ever.... how annoying

Oh bless, don't worry it aint over yet!! x


----------



## NicoleB

Pixxie..yomo is right honey its not over.. :hugs:


----------



## Snugggs

Pixxie said:


> Of course I have the clearest :bfn: ever.... how annoying

Aww :hugs: as yomo said though, it ain't over yet. You still in the game until the :witch: sings :flower:


----------



## Pixxie

My body is really taking the p*ss out of me now! guess what!? EWCM!?!?! 

:rofl: Im officially insane xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi ladies:) I have decided to stop temping.. no more hpt. I am not bothering anymore. Really no point for me. Ill still come in and stalk you all as always:)


----------



## impatient

Shae...I know how you feel! Sometimes thats the best thing to do for a BFP:) Good luck


----------



## NicoleB

Shannon honey I'm sorry..I hope your body gets to work and does what it should be doing.. :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

:hugs: to Shannon and Pixxie. Wish I had some answers for you both. I'm not feeling positive, think best to prepare myself for the worst.


----------



## pichi

hey girlies *


fairy* why havn't you tested? your chart looks really good :D

*throws babydust around*


*shannon* chin up girlie :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hugs to you shannon!


----------



## sahrene1978

CONGRATS PICHI!!!

Good morning ladies!!! So much to do today after a long weekend... Hope everyone is on track for making a baby!!

Sahrene


----------



## sahrene1978

Oh how do I place the tracker to show everyone my chart??


----------



## pichi

you need to add the code to your signature

code should look something like this:


PHP:

[url=https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/][img]https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev313pr___.png[/img][/url]


stick that into your signature and it'll be set! (obviously you're own code though not mine! makes ure it is [ ] because these forums dont support <html> tags

you can find tickers on www.fertilityfriend.com www.thebump.com www.lilypie.com as well as many other sites


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you ladies. I am sure hoping that I dont go crazy lol

OMG PICHI congrats!


----------



## Helly

Pichi!!!!

Huge huge congrats!!! :D


----------



## bernina

Congratulations Pichi!! I am so so so so happy for you my Scottish friend!!!! Here's to a very healthy, happy and exciting 9 months for you!! I am just so unbelievably happy for you!!! :happydance: :baby: :happydance:


----------



## sahrene1978

Ok got the link but how do I change the name of the link to my chart? Sorry to be a pest...


----------



## bernina

sahrene1978 said:


> Ok got the link but how do I change the name of the link to my chart? Sorry to be a pest...

Sahrene, you want to change where it lists numbers at the end of your FF url to instead be something like your username? If that's the case then go to the FF site, Click on the My Homepage link on the left, then Home Page Settings. On the screen that comes up, at the top, you'll see a button for Change URL. That is where you can rename it to whatever you like. Hope that helps!


----------



## pichi

i wish i could take all of you to 1st Tri with me :(

i got a piccie of my digi test in my journal if anyone wants a peak. stocked up on pregnacare now too hehe


:dust: :dust:


----------



## fairygirl

Pichi, I can't rely on this morning's temp as I was awake and trying to doze for about half hour before I took my temp. Silly me, should have just taken it when I woke at 4.50 but I was scared it would be low so tried to sleep and it didn't happen.
I'm trying to keep myself sane until I know what is happening. I have a horrid feeling I'll be BFN and no AF.


----------



## bernina

Fairygirl, best of luck to you honey! Your chart and BD schedule look very promising, looks like we both ov around cd 21 (I'm hoping for ov today or tomorrow and I'm on cd 21 today). Just remember that 12 dpo can still be too early for a BFP for some, I believe Mystic or Fishy didn't get her first BFP until much later. Doesn't mean you shouldn't test of course, just want you not to loose hope if it's doesn't come up positive, there's definitely still a chance! Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## fairygirl

I'll be testing in the morning if there is still no sign of AF. Would be nice to get an accurate temp too but I doubt that as I will be anxious about the morning.


----------



## bernina

bernina said:


> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> Ok got the link but how do I change the name of the link to my chart? Sorry to be a pest...
> 
> Sahrene, you want to change where it lists numbers at the end of your FF url to instead be something like your username? If that's the case then go to the FF site, Click on the My Homepage link on the left, then Home Page Settings. On the screen that comes up, at the top, you'll see a button for Change URL. That is where you can rename it to whatever you like. Hope that helps!Click to expand...

Ooops, I think I read your question wrong, sorry. You want to have something like "My Chart" that is a link that takes you to your FF chart.

To do that, go back into your signature and edit it. Remove the link you have in there right now to your chart and in it's place type in whatever you want the link to say (in my example My Chart). Then highlight the words you just typed and click the little url button at the top of the text box (looks like a little globe with a chain link on it). That will pop up a box and then paste your FF link into that and you'll be all set!


----------



## pichi

fairygirl said:


> I'll be testing in the morning if there is still no sign of AF. Would be nice to get an accurate temp too but I doubt that as I will be anxious about the morning.

well, we seem to be mirroring one another - 13dpo may just be it for you :thumbup: then we can be bump buddies! :happydance:


----------



## xshell79

evening ladies,

umm im still confused as nothings happening no af symptoms and a few days ago a bfn makes me wonder did i ov to be honest!!! all i keep having is creamy cm...just confusing and fustrating. my new bbt(thermometer) came today i tried it out and it makes a big difference to my old one, guess that will confuse me even more. oh well

keeping fingers cross for fairy and snuggs...bring on the bfp's 

hope pichi has started a new trend in here


----------



## sahrene1978

bernina said:


> bernina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> Ok got the link but how do I change the name of the link to my chart? Sorry to be a pest...
> 
> Sahrene, you want to change where it lists numbers at the end of your FF url to instead be something like your username? If that's the case then go to the FF site, Click on the My Homepage link on the left, then Home Page Settings. On the screen that comes up, at the top, you'll see a button for Change URL. That is where you can rename it to whatever you like. Hope that helps!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooops, I think I read your question wrong, sorry. You want to have something like "My Chart" that is a link that takes you to your FF chart.
> 
> To do that, go back into your signature and edit it. Remove the link you have in there right now to your chart and in it's place type in whatever you want the link to say (in my example My Chart). Then highlight the words you just typed and click the little url button at the top of the text box (looks like a little globe with a chain link on it). That will pop up a box and then paste your FF link into that and you'll be all set!Click to expand...


Thanks for the help Bernina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sahrene


----------



## Kaede351

OMG!!! It's finally working! haha. I was going mental this morning when I couldn't get on >.<

My temp went up this morning again. Not alot, but a bit :D.

Also, something strange. I was at my Aunty's house for dinner tonight and she was making her yummy omelettes... but I could hardly eat any of it :( I started eating and right away felt sick. I went to the loo loads of times today aswell. Woke up at 5.30 and had to dash to the loo. Barely made it in time! Maybe these are all good signs :D Or maybe I'm just making myself feel it?! lol.

XxX


(oh, my boobs feel firmer and are very sore, but yeah lol)


----------



## AreIn83

Can I join here? I just started charting this cycle and I really want someone to stalk it!!!! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29ced8


----------



## Sweetmama26

Says the chart is unavailable


----------



## AreIn83

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Stalkhere

Fixed it!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Yours looks as wonky temp wise as mine lol


----------



## AreIn83

Yeah, I thought so too. I have no idea what's goin' on in there.


----------



## fairygirl

Kaede, you make me giggle. Hope you're ok, the chart is looking good,
AreIn83, congratulations on O'ing for the first time in 16months! You chart looks unstable though, guessing your body is still getting into the swing of things. How you feeling?


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies... just wanted to say good luck to those testing soon :dust:
my temp is continuing to rise.... hoping thats a good thing :D ive felt too warm all day lol.. nausea getting stronger... and sore bbs... will be testing 2mor :D


----------



## Kaede351

Hopefully my plan to keep people happy whilst TTC is working ;) mwahahaha! 

I'm fine thanks Fairy... although I'm getting really bad cramps still. I've been getting cramps since 4dpo and my boobs have been VERY sore since 3dpo. I PROMISED I wouldn't symptom spot... but ummm... I guess I am ;) And yeah it's driving me insane atm lol.

XxX


----------



## AreIn83

Fairy-I feel like AF is probably coming. Some of the problem with the temp swings is because I get up at 4 am every other Sat and Sun and 6 am Mon-Fri so I temp when I can. I wake at odd times during the early morning sometimes too and so I temp then and temp again at 6 am and don't know which to use. 
FF has a temp corrector but I know it isn't accurate.


----------



## fairygirl

AreIn83, can I suggest to set an alarm for 4 every day. They will hopefully look more settled. I have to do mine at 5.30 which is an hour before I have to be up because otherwise DF gets in from work and wakes me which messes up my chart.

Kae, don't forget Progesterone gives you symptoms. So they are real but probably not hcg just yet. High progesterone is good though :p


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I guess I'll see in the next few days if my temps stay higher than the others :)

Who's watching One Every Minute tonight?

XxX


----------



## AreIn83

Fairy- :sad2: I know that's the answer....yuck....I won't have to do the weekend thing anymore starting the first week of April. What'll happen is I'll set the alarm for 4, temp, then lay there for 30 minutes thinking about it :wacko:


----------



## fairygirl

Meeeee!


----------



## fairygirl

AreIn83, I find I'm worse in the 2ww, and I can't even wait for my alarm in the final days. Hence me messing up mine today.


----------



## Kaede351

I'm probably just going to sob the whole way through it again haha. But I love watching it regardless XD

XxX


----------



## JB3

Evening all,
how is everyone?
Kaede - I will be watching that tonight, makes me envious tho!


----------



## fairygirl

I swear most of the way through at the other halfs.


----------



## AreIn83

Exactly! This morning I woke up at 5:35 in anticipation. This is worse than the 2ww!!!


----------



## Kaede351

haha, me too XD They seem like such asses!

My DH would make a much better dad than what some of those appear... and yet here we are childless >.< :(

XxX


----------



## JB3

oohhh this episode sounds interesting


----------



## Kaede351

Again, credits aren't even over and Im tearing up already. >.<

XxX


----------



## moochacha

pichi said:


> i got a :bfp:
> 
> 
> im in shock

Wooohooo congrats!!! Well done thats fab news!! :flower: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. Also welcome to 1st tri are you with the November Turkeys?


----------



## xshell79

hi arein83,

just been reading ur comments and i realised you sound like me i was on depo injections for a year i had last injection on sept 2007 as me and oh decided we would like to ttc but my first af didnt happen till august 2009 so i know how you felt i had scans and tests as a gyno specialist thought i could have pcos but my doc took my bloods and the nurse that did my scan seem to think not due to the injection...i was lucky to fall preg in dec 2009 but ended in mc ....having af return after that long to know you ov is great so hope you wont be long till a bfp


----------



## JB3

OMG Kaede - im getting upset now!


----------



## Kaede351

I feel for that... Joy? Bless her, imagine trying for that long and finally getting her happy ending! :D That thought alone was enough to make me cry haha. Then came the thought... I want my happy ending :(

XxX


----------



## JB3

You will get your happy ending kaede fx'd its soon :hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

xshell-I had a very very similar experience. I was diagnosed with PCOS after TTC for 12 months with no success after stopping Depo. That doc started me on meds and I O'd 2 months later, got preg then m/c this December. I started seeing another doc when my first started being an @$$ and refused to see me or repeat my US after he told me m/c was eminent at 5w and I still hadn't lost it at 6w. I was told to "hold my breath and wait"....:growlmad: I had a bleed and I think it's because my old OB had put me on aspirin 81mg and I actually didn't need it. 
My new OBGYN, undiagnosed me :winkwink: and I m/c'd at 10w1d. 
It's so nice to have someone who is familiar with this same type of infertility!!!!!


----------



## Kaede351

That Kelly is doing my head in!!! She is completely... Duno, I just don't like her >.<

Thanks JB3. Sorry, Just seem to have a hard time watching this lol. Duno why I do this to myself lmao. :haha:

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

It will haooen for you Kae! I only got weepy when the sister started. Kelly seemed more happy to get high than give birth.


----------



## JB3

lol fairygirl, I agree, she was a bit partial to the gas and air!!! they did have a sad story behind it all, I think thats what made me cry!


----------



## JB3

Poor Joy


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah I think that was why I didn't like her. She didn't really seem bothered. And so lazy! "just break my waters for me". So lazy! Grrrr, I just wanted to slap her when she wouldn't even turn on her side >.<

XxX


----------



## JB3

That Kelly soon got her appetite back like!! lol


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, yeah and she wants another baby -.-

Omg!!! I cried so much when joy had her little girl! And wasnt she GORGEOUS!!!!! Soooo cute ^^ Yeah, Im soooo ready for my turn lol

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Ah little Ellie was so cute!
Time for Mock The Week so I can secretely perve over Russell Howard. :haha: He is one of those random men that are not your type, not that good looking yet you still like.
Would anyone else like to confess to having one of these men so i don't feel alone?


----------



## AreIn83

:haha: I'm in the US, I have no idea who you girls are talking about


----------



## JB3

Sean Connery Fairy :blush:


----------



## Kaede351

Oh noes :( Okay, I think I'm out girls just went to toilet before bed and checked CP and CM and I had some very light brown creamy CM. This happened last cycle before AF, do any hope I had just flew away :( 

Oh well, roll on next cycle.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Michael Mcintyre lol

Oh, forgot to mention that stained CM was only when I pug finger in to check cervix, not when I wiped.

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

JB3, I can sort of understand why.
Kaede, brown is old blood. Hopefully it won't continue. Michael Mcintyre!?! :haha:


----------



## JB3

Kaede, its not over yet. PMA
Try to get some sleep
x


----------



## Kaede351

And yeah Russell Howard is strangely attractive lol... Maybe it's the whole making you laugh thing? Lol

I hope it's not AF coming early Fairy. I'm just going to go to bed and try to forget about it. Guess I'll see what's what when I temp in the morning.

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah my DF makes me laugh, that was the main attraction.
Good night hun, hope the morning gives you good news xx


----------



## Kaede351

Lmao... YES!!! Michael Mcintyre is very cute haha. And he makes me belly laugh :rofl:

Have you watched his DVD? It is sooo funny! Got it as a bday prezzie just before Xmas. Watched it loads and still lmao everytime I see it lol.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Anyway, goodnight gorgeous girls!!! Thanks for putting up with my moaning and hopefully I have some good news on thd temping front in the morn :)

love you loverly ladies

XxX


----------



## SmileyShazza

Kelly must be mad 4 kids already including a 1, 2 and 3 year old and having another already! :wacko:

Am sorry but Joy is annoying me. Yes I feel for her and her OH (who seems slightly odd) but if I had been trying for 5 years and was so close to having my baby I really wouldn't moaning so much! All I keep thinking is stop complaining you are going to get your baby soon.

This is the first epidsode I've seen and am enjoying it although can't help but feel jealous too :(


----------



## NicoleB

Kaede351 said:


> Oh noes :( Okay, I think I'm out girls just went to toilet before bed and checked CP and CM and I had some very light brown creamy CM. This happened last cycle before AF, do any hope I had just flew away :(
> 
> Oh well, roll on next cycle.
> 
> XxX

Honey you're only 9dpo implant usually happens 6 to 10dpo so the brown cm could be that..chin up honey it's not over yet.. :hugs:


----------



## pichi

Kaede I have my fingers and toes crossed for you hun xx


----------



## fairygirl

So my temp was 36.87 again this morning after another rubbish sleep. No sign of AF. So it went to a photo finish...
 



Attached Files:







yay.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## JB3

Yaaaayyyyyyy Fairy
Big Fat Congratulatons
Im soooooooooooo happy for you, what a way to start the day:happydance:
Oh im so envious, I hope this thread is lucky.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pichi

Yah! I knew it! Hunny, we're bump buddies!I'm so happy for you!


----------



## yomo

fairygirl said:


> So my temp was 36.87 again this morning after another rubbish sleep. No sign of AF. So it went to a photo finish...

Congratulations babes, I wish you a happy 9months x:baby::baby:


----------



## yomo

pichi said:


> Yah! I knew it! Hunny, we're bump buddies!I'm so happy for you!

Look at you! Congrats babes I wish you a happy 9 months. I am hoping it comes in 3's lol


----------



## pichi

This thread seems to be good luck - I hope we have set a trend!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations FairyGirl :hugs:

Great news to start the day :yipee: 

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## yomo

Well my temp is still up! 11DPO but I can feel a wierd feeling like a pulling, don't normally get AF cramps until the day I come on so hopefully it's not the witch! It's too early to test at 11dpo aint it?? 

can't we just fast forward to 2morrow morning lol x


----------



## Kaede351

OMG FAIRYGIRL!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!

I got the biggest fattest Positive EVER this morning... I'm still shaking haha. I'm so freaking excited!!!! I'm going to go get a digi test after work to verify though 

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/SDC11120.jpg

Looks fairly light there, but it has gone really really dark now! :D

XxX


----------



## pichi

If you have OPKs - pee on one to satisfy your poas urge, hehe.

As for me:can't stop feeling hungry! Still don't think OH can believe it so he had me pee on 3! More tests. The lines are darker and the digital now says 2-3. :)


I hope me n fairy can take a few others with us to first tri. I don't want to leave here :(


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks girls!
Pichi, you were right :yipee: Did you see we both had a dip under coverline too?
Yomo, I had a warm prickly feeling, a bit like O pains. You could test, but they are more accurate the closer you get to AF being due. (Not that she's welcome in here anymore!) My lines are superclear at 13dpo though.
Right so who is making it the hat-trick then?


----------



## fairygirl

OMG Kaede! I spoke too soon!! :happydance: Congratulations!
Who will be the 4th!?


----------



## pichi

Kaede! Omg! Congrats!!! Come join us. Think we shall have to make a thread for us girls :)


----------



## fairygirl

Definately Pichi, I don't fancy being a November Turkey, which I know is for the November babies. Although DF just said, we haven't got much of a choice have we :haha: I'll be as fat as a Thanksgiving turkey, and I will be giving thanks! (Vegetarian though me)


----------



## maratobe

wow awesome batch of BFPs girls!!!
congrats to you all!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I want to wait to confirm though haha  Ever the optimist you see ;)

I've told my Nan and my boss (cause of heavy lifting at work), but I'm not letting anybody else know... Apart from DH haha... Until I see my digi say PREGNANT!!!!!!
:haha:

I feel sick! It's glorious ^^

I'll put a pic up of my digi test kater if it's still pos! I was so not expecting a pos test yet! I'm onyl 10dpo... maybe it's twins ;)

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Your dip under coverline was probably bean settling in, like mine and Pichi's :p
Can you put a + on your FF chart please? That is definately a BFP!


----------



## pichi

kaede that is defo a bfp

yay *runs off to make thread*

edit:

here we go: charting newbies cross-over thread


----------



## yomo

Kaede351 said:


> I want to wait to confirm though haha  Ever the optimist you see ;)
> 
> I've told my Nan and my boss (cause of heavy lifting at work), but I'm not letting anybody else know... Apart from DH haha... Until I see my digi say PREGNANT!!!!!!
> :haha:
> 
> I feel sick! It's glorious ^^
> 
> I'll put a pic up of my digi test kater if it's still pos! I was so not expecting a pos test yet! I'm onyl 10dpo... maybe it's twins ;)
> 
> XxX

Congratulations babes!!! Yipppppieee :baby:


----------



## fairygirl

Really Pichi, I am so nervous about visiting 1st Tri!
I feel really sick and can't stop peeing. The joy!
I have to go to work now boo :( But I will be on here on my mobile every chance I get! We need more :bfp:


----------



## pichi

i'm the same as you fairy. are your legs like jelly? hearts absolutely pounding? feel like you want to cry? 


:dust:


----------



## Kaede351

I just updated my chart :D I'm trying to get ready for work and NOT phone everybody I know, and also talk on here haha. kind of a hectic morning 

If I get a digi do I have to wait until tomorrow to use FMU again or should it work with any pee now I've got me :bfp:?! haha 

XxX


----------



## pichi

kaede i done my digi (1st one) at 11 at night and it came up quite quick. other half made me take on around 8pm last night too and it came up quick too :) dooo itttt. don't worry if it takes a while to tell you the weeks. that bit takes slightly longer


----------



## Kaede351

Pichi.... That's exactly how I feel right now lol. I honestly had given up after that little bit of blood stained CM last night... Maybe this was my little beans way of cheering me up? :D I'm gona either be high as a kite at work today or crash and be completely nackered haha

XxX


----------



## foxyloxy28

congratulations ladies :)


----------



## Kaede351

Ahh, ok then haha. I'll do one when I get home :D I think I'm going to keep my IC haha... get a book or something to put it in XD

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Right, off to work :) Talk to you later ladies ^^

XxX


----------



## yomo

Guess what I have a faint line!!!!


----------



## pichi

yay! congrats! piccie Yomo!


where's pixxie? she's next lol


----------



## fairygirl

Wow Yomo, today is a good day! Congratulations. Pixxie has to be next. I just started crying in my car! I've left DF to find a place for the sticks. What do we do with them?


----------



## pichi

ive taken a pic of them on my phone all lined up ( journal for latest piccies) and ill print it out and stick it in a pregnancy journal that i plan to get :) digitals only stay for 48 hours so.... i might keep my other clearblue one my OH made me pee on hah


----------



## yomo

I have only done a internet cheapie! My hubby don't believe me he says he don't trust them, so I am off to get a FR at dinner, going to put pic on to see what you girls think! I am trying not to get excited something is telling me it can't be true x


----------



## yomo




----------



## yomo

What do you think??


----------



## maratobe

i deff see those lines hun!! :happydance: such a good day for you ladies today!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Kaede and Yomo :happydance:

Wow! I am so happy that all four of you have got your bfps (have to say a teensy bit jealous too)

I know what I&#8217;m going to be looking out for next month &#8211; a dip underneath that coverline early after OV :thumbup:

Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

fairygirl said:


> So my temp was 36.87 again this morning after another rubbish sleep. No sign of AF. So it went to a photo finish...

WWWWWWWWWHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! OMG!!!! Go Go Fairy Girl!!! I'm sat here in tears I'm so happy for you!!!! I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months!! If you need any advice etc along the way, you are more than welcome to PM me! xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Kaede351 said:


> OMG FAIRYGIRL!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!
> 
> I got the biggest fattest Positive EVER this morning... I'm still shaking haha. I'm so freaking excited!!!! I'm going to go get a digi test after work to verify though
> 
> https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/SDC11120.jpg
> 
> Looks fairly light there, but it has gone really really dark now! :D
> 
> XxX

Another one!!! Congrats!! What a day! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

yomo said:


> Guess what I have a faint line!!!!

Think I'm going to fall off my chair... my hormones can't take this!!! Congratulations hun!!! xx


----------



## Pixxie

Oh my GOD! Go away for a night and there are 3 BFP's!!! 

Congrats to Fairy, kaede and yomo ;) :dust:

Ive got a temp drop this morning :( Does it affect your temp if you are woken up before you take it and doze until the normal time? Thats what I did today :| 

Symptoms persist... not testing again unless :witch: is late (FX!) really hope I get to follow you girls over to 1st tri...it seems like this thread is good luck haha xxx


----------



## Hazelnut

Hi ladies,
It's my first month charting and i keep dipping into this thread.
Would somebody take a look at my chart please, I had a dip this morning? What does that mean? I had been talking to hubby before i took it, so i didn't do it straight on wakening, but i was still in bed when i took it.
Thanks in advance. 
Congrats on the BFP's. x x x

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bc084


----------



## Pixxie

Hazelnut said:


> Hi ladies,
> It's my first month charting and i keep dipping into this thread.
> Would somebody take a look at my chart please, I had a dip this morning? What does that mean? I had been talking to hubby before i took it, so i didn't do it straight on wakening, but i was still in bed when i took it.
> Thanks in advance.
> Congrats on the BFP's. x x x
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bc084

Do you have a link to your chart hun? Im sure we'll all be glad to take a peek :) xxx

EDIT: i see now that there is one, it didnt show up the first time honest! :rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

How long is your cycle usually Hazelnut? xx


----------



## Hazelnut

Pixxie said:


> How long is your cycle usually Hazelnut? xx

My last cycle was 48 days!!! It nearly topped me over the edge!! lol

I was poorly though and so stressed. Normally they are form 31 to 35 days, so not technically late yet. 
Thanks for looking. x x


----------



## Pixxie

I think its because you talked then, FF says not to talk before taking your temp and it looks like this is why! lol Only thing you can do really is ride it out until tomorrow and see what happens! good luck xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

That is one huge dip Hazelnut!

Personally I would be tempted to think that it could be a little inaccurate as you had been awake for a while and been talking to OH. Even being awake for a little while can affect your temperature.


----------



## Hazelnut

Ok, thank you ladies. I will see what happens tom morning. x x x


----------



## posh

Congratulations guys :thumbup:, enjoy your journey!
I hope to join you in a couple of weeks!


----------



## NicoleB

Congrats to all the bfp girls!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Congrats on the bfp's ladies! 
:yipee:

:friends:


----------



## fairygirl

Shazza, my dip wasn't until 9dpo, had cramps 2 days before that. It's all so exciting! Can't believe 4 of us in 48 hours! Coz Yomo that is a line!


----------



## Firedancer41

:dance: Congrats Kaede, Fairy and Yomo!!!! :dance:


----------



## moochacha

Yay Congrats to the bfp girls !!! :wohoo: can't wait to see you all in 1st tri. Got my scan tomorrow!! Semi excited


----------



## bernina

I am in shock!! Congratulations girls, wow, I sure hope your baby dust rubs off on the rest of us this cycle!! I am so very excited for each and every one of you, looks like the charting newbie gals are going to be taking over the first tri forum!!!! A very happy and healthy 9 mos to each you. Loads of sticky glue coming your way!! :hugs: :happydance: :happydance:

I received a peak reading (or as my husband likes to call it an olive since that's what the display looks like) today on my clear blue fertility monitor, so I'm hoping the big O happens today or tomorrow. In the past FF says that I ovulate the day before I get my first peak reading, but looking at my temps I'm not sure this go around, guess I'll have to wait a few days to find out. We've been doing the BD every day for the past 4 or so days and will continue today and tomorrow. I feel so sorry for DH, he is getting exhausted. I really need to work on seducing him better!

Baby dust to all the lovely ladies on this thread, let's hope the streak continues!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

No kidding! Babydust me! :friends:


----------



## bernina

moochacha said:


> Yay Congrats to the bfp girls !!! :wohoo: can't wait to see you all in 1st tri. Got my scan tomorrow!! Semi excited

Good luck with your scan tomorrow honey!! Will be thinking of you and sending lots of sticky glue and good vibes your way!!! :flower:


----------



## impatient

LMFAO!!!!! I can't believe it...3 at the same time!! Huge Congrats to all 3 of you:) I had a huge dip at 5dpo(if I really did OV) i want to be next!!! I'm so happy for you guys, keep in touch and have a wonderful 9 months!

my temp went up but only by a small bit;( I did have a very stuffy nose so I know I slept with my mouth wide open and I tossed and turned for a while before I took it. Maybe it would have been higher...wishful thinking i guess.


----------



## Pixxie

Why oh why do I keep torturing myself with tests!?! ARGGGGGGHHHHHHH 

cramps are worse, but come and go...so does the nausea... boobs still sore and look like they did when I was on the pill (bigger and generally fuller). I wish I was just 2 days ahead of time lol 

surely TTC shouldnt be like torture!? bah x


----------



## Helly

OMG!!! 3 of you! That is so so fab, made up for you all, I will be bump stalking you lol.


----------



## Pixxie

ah, urm... I think im out. Having some spotting :cry:


----------



## AreIn83

I THINK I got a BFP this morning. It's super faint and I can't tell if it's there because I'm turning it or there because it's there. So I ripped the sucker apart and the line got darker. Made DH take me to the store on the way to work and bought two more HPTs, different brand. Same faint line. Not holding my breath.....


----------



## sahrene1978

OMGOSH!! Congrats to everyone! Keep spreading that baby dust around!! It seems to be working its magic!!


----------



## Snugggs

Congrats arein83 :)

Firstly ladies sorry for not replying to everyone, but i've not had chance to read through the pages yet as ive not been on the computer. Anyways... the reason for the quick post is ive just done a Preg test, a clear blue digital (the ones that tell you how pregnant you are). Well, very naughtyly ive taken it apart (about 20 mins later).

The test said not pregnant, but, when i took it apart it had two pee sticks inside (i'm presuming one would be the pregnant/not pregnany stick and the other to tell you how pregnant you are), back to the story :blush: the one strip had to lines (one strong and one fait) and the other had a faint line......

....What do you ladies think??


----------



## AreIn83

Can you get another test?


----------



## impatient

Snugggs...i don"t know the answer to your question, but thats why I hate digitals! I'm always affraid that it wont show me if its very faint. I like the idea of having a faint line with a little bit of hope, rather than a big NOT PREGNANT sign!!!! I used it once and it made me cry lol its so mean!! Good luck :dust:


----------



## AreIn83

I couldn't agree more!


----------



## fairygirl

Snugggs, digis always have those lines. Think peeonastick.com explains. Moochacha, will be thinking of you. AreIn83, FX! Thank you for all the congratulation messages.


----------



## Pixxie

...no other spotting since the little bit an hour and a half ago... cervix has risen and gone soft, closed...dare I say... Im back in the game!? xx


----------



## Swanny

Pixxie said:


> ...no other spotting since the little bit an hour and a half ago... cervix has risen and gone soft, closed...dare I say... Im back in the game!? xx

That's good to hear. I've had a TINY bit of pink CM once last night and once this afternoon but I'm hoping I am still in with a chance too.

FX for some nice high temps for us tomorrow!!


----------



## Pixxie

Feeling pretty damn awful now, flu like almost... where are those paracetamols? :haha: 

Im sorry you ladies have to put up with my mood swings by the way!! I must seem a right psychopath! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

AreIn83 said:


> I THINK I got a BFP this morning. It's super faint and I can't tell if it's there because I'm turning it or there because it's there. So I ripped the sucker apart and the line got darker. Made DH take me to the store on the way to work and bought two more HPTs, different brand. Same faint line. Not holding my breath.....

Good Luck dear. I am having faint lines as well.


----------



## shaerichelle

Snugggs said:


> Congrats arein83 :)
> 
> Firstly ladies sorry for not replying to everyone, but i've not had chance to read through the pages yet as ive not been on the computer. Anyways... the reason for the quick post is ive just done a Preg test, a clear blue digital (the ones that tell you how pregnant you are). Well, very naughtyly ive taken it apart (about 20 mins later).
> 
> The test said not pregnant, but, when i took it apart it had two pee sticks inside (i'm presuming one would be the pregnant/not pregnany stick and the other to tell you how pregnant you are), back to the story :blush: the one strip had to lines (one strong and one fait) and the other had a faint line......
> 
> ....What do you ladies think??

Digis are like that... go to peeonastick.com and it will tell you about it. Sorry but its not a positive..:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

So girls. I believe I got a faint line this am. I can post the tests.. but my chart shows nothing!


----------



## xshell79

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! to fairy,kaede and yomo thats wonderful news i wish each of you a happy and healthy 9months ahead


----------



## shaerichelle

COngratulations ladies!! WOooHooOOO :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

This thread is a SHOCKER this morning! You ladies have been burning it up with exciting news!

Pixxie - I definitely believe you are still in the game. Your temps are awesome.

AreIn83 and Shannon - I'm sure I'm not alone in hoping you'll post your tests - we want to cheer for your lines!

Yomo, FairyGirl, and Kaede - what the what what?! I'm SO stoked for all of you! Thanks for sharing your ups and downs and joys with us. How long have ya'll been trying?

Bernina- I completely hear you on keeping up the energy and enthusiasm. Every cycle I have this big plans for loads of BDing but when the time comes it doesn't always happen as easily as I hope. Good luck hon!

Moochacha - I'm really hoping you hear some encouraging words for your scan. We are right there with you!


----------



## shaerichelle

Jamie I will post them give me one second.


----------



## shaerichelle

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/286656-bfp-maybe-baby.html

GO here..


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks to everyone!!!! I hope you can all follow us into first tri soon!!! Sending lots of lucky baby :dust: and sticky beans!!!

Here's the digi pic I promised! I'm sooooooo happy it was still pos lol. It doesn't quite seem real yet!

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/private/SDC11121.jpg

2-3 weeks is a bit off though.. haha. I must have OV'd alot earlier... or my last period was a pretend one and I was pregnant just before? I don't know lol. 

Love to all you ladies

XxX


----------



## Snugggs

Well firstly i have to apologies for butting in when there is so much great news on this thread!!

CONGRATULATIONS to Fairy, Kaede and Yomo :wohoo:

Shaere and Arein83, fingers crossed you get your darker lines :hug:

Pixxie, your chart still looks good :thumbup: i think you're still in with a good chance.

Pichi, Yay you got your 2-3 week result :flower:

Thanks for the comments about my post. I took alook at peeonastick.com and it looks like it's a negative for me for sure.... but no AF yet so still in with a chance till the fat lady sings!!!! :D

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Your chart is still looking good Snugggs - I've got my fingers crossed for you and Pixxie.


----------



## fairygirl

Shannon, I kinda see a line.


----------



## fairygirl

Kaede, you just have alot of hcg in your system!! Wow!


----------



## Pixxie

shaerichelle I deffo see a line, its very faint though. Id retest in a few days :thumbup: 

Thanks for all the encouragement ladies, no sign of :witch: now... symptoms suddenly worse but think that was because I was stressing? 

All I need to do now is decide weather to keep testing or wait the next 2 days until im due on... I think it will be better for my sanity if I wait but with those IC's working out at 18p a pop I dont think I can resist :rofl: 

This thread is jumping with BFP's! HUGE congrats to all that have graduated this month, sticky :dust: and good luck to you lovely ladies! xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Will be thinking of you Pixxie.

AFM: I'm going to admit I am now terrified of what could go wrong!


----------



## shaerichelle

Pixxie I would give it 2 more days. more bfn's might be discouraging.


----------



## shaerichelle

fairy I think that is understandable.


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow Kaede. Hcg galore!


----------



## AreIn83

Ok, I'm stressing now. I had two faint "+" on two different brands, they couldn't both be evap lines right?


----------



## shaerichelle

if they are colored they arent evaps dear!


----------



## Tierney

OMG huge congrats on the BFP Fairy, Kaede and Yomo!!! I really think that this thread is lucky now!

Can you sprinkle some babydust this way please, lol x

I think im in the 2ww now just waiting on tomorrows temp to confirm it, I wanna join your thread on 1st tri!

Pixxie-your temps look brilliant, I think you've still got a chance, fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## Pixxie

Arein83 sounds promising! 

Im officially out girlies, feeling ok about it now though. Maybe next month eh? xxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Well, that and the fact that you have a nice dip are certainly AWESOME signs AreIn83!


----------



## Snugggs

I think SHE caught me!!! I've just been to spend a penny (TMI!) and..... a little fresh, pink spotting :cry:

I really thought she may have forgotten about me this month with all that dodging ive been doing lol. If she has arrived i just hope the next cycle isnt as long as this.... 

on a positive note, i'm ecstatic for you BFP ladies OMG... I'm grinning from ear to ear for you all :hug:

Sorry to hear she got you pixxie... think i'm in your gang!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: pixxie :hugs: I tend to be ok when AF first arrives, but about 2 or 3 days later it seems to sink in and I get super bummed. We are here for you hon!


----------



## Pixxie

Its just annoying really, I had such great symptoms... I really believed it could be my month this month. What about my sore boobs and nausea? pffft :( off to the docs for us now I think xxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats on the positives girlies. We didn't get our house that we were hoping to buy so we're going to look at some more tonight. CD21 and still no sign of O or AF, I'm starting to feel like I"m broken broken broken.


----------



## Natasa

magicvw said:


> No question is crazy when it comes to BBT! :hugs:

Hi there! Thanx for the support, I am a newie in here, so I am a bit lost..Anyway, I would like to ask a question thats bothering me and that is:does it matter that some amount of sperm leeks out of me while we are ttc..While I lay down I feel a some discomfort and look really upset to know that those little "guys" are dropping out of me..Please give me some answers..
thanx again :)


----------



## lolley

:happydance::happydance:OMG:happydance::happydance:

Congratulations pichi, Kaede, Fairygirl and Yomo :flower:

how fantastic i not been on for a while and all these BFP's.

Sending you all lots of sticky glue for you healthy months ahead x


----------



## AreIn83

shaerichelle said:


> if they are colored they arent evaps dear!

Yes, I know, I think I've just set myself up for too many falls and I'm trying to talk myself out of this so I don't lose it. I had some blood taken this afternoon. Thank you for your kind words though.


----------



## Firedancer41

Sweetmama26 said:


> Congrats on the positives girlies. We didn't get our house that we were hoping to buy so we're going to look at some more tonight. CD21 and still no sign of O or AF, I'm starting to feel like I"m broken broken broken.

Sweet, don't get discouraged yet...I was feeling the same way last month. It was my first time using OPKs and they were getting progressively darker, though not positive, then suddenly got really almost nonexistent light, and then bam, 3 +s around CD 20. You may just be o'ing late this cycle.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Firedancer41 said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the positives girlies. We didn't get our house that we were hoping to buy so we're going to look at some more tonight. CD21 and still no sign of O or AF, I'm starting to feel like I"m broken broken broken.
> 
> Sweet, don't get discouraged yet...I was feeling the same way last month. It was my first time using OPKs and they were getting progressively darker, though not positive, then suddenly got really almost nonexistent light, and then bam, 3 +s around CD 20. You may just be o'ing late this cycle.Click to expand...

My last cycle was 52 days and then the cycle before that was from October 15th to Christmas so its really frustrating. My cycles are always soo long


----------



## AreIn83

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Well, that and the fact that you have a nice dip are certainly AWESOME signs AreIn83!

I was excited about that dip too. Well, anxious the day it happend then excited the next morning. :thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

AreIn83 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> if they are colored they arent evaps dear!
> 
> Yes, I know, I think I've just set myself up for too many falls and I'm trying to talk myself out of this so I don't lose it. I had some blood taken this afternoon. Thank you for your kind words though.Click to expand...

I know how you feel. I have had faints since friday. I am really worried as I had a chemical already once. Ugh. Im getting a blood test friday


----------



## Snugggs

impatient said:


> Snugggs...i don"t know the answer to your question, but thats why I hate digitals! I'm always affraid that it wont show me if its very faint. I like the idea of having a faint line with a little bit of hope, rather than a big NOT PREGNANT sign!!!! I used it once and it made me cry lol its so mean!! Good luck :dust:

I feel exactly the same Impatient and thanks for the dust although, I think :witch: has caught up with me, some spotting has started (although i never usually spot, i just usually flood. sorry TMI) ... I've now clocked up 12 months TTC officially :cry:


----------



## pichi

good luck with the blood test friday shannon xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Pichi:)


----------



## AreIn83

My HCG came back at 6.2, it's low but it's above a 5.


----------



## impatient

Sorry for your disapointment Sugggs and Pixie:( I'm sure I'll be right behind you soon:( I'm trying soy next cycle so I just want to get on with it!! Hope it works out for you next time around:) :dust:


----------



## impatient

LOL...oppps...i mean Snugggs


----------



## pichi

impatient, how long is your LP normally? just out of curiosity


----------



## shaerichelle

AreIn83 said:


> My HCG came back at 6.2, it's low but it's above a 5.

Do they consider that a positive?


----------



## NicoleB

Good luck Shannon I hope you have great #s!!!

I'm back to waiting for the big O all bleeding and spotting from MC is done so I feel a little better about that..fever is gone strep is healing (have a awful headache but think its the meds) I'm a little down today because my 1st ob appt would have been today. God willing I'll get pg again this cycle and all will be well..


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> My HCG came back at 6.2, it's low but it's above a 5.
> 
> Do they consider that a positive?Click to expand...

anything above 5 is considered positive! Unless you're premenopausal or have reached menopause and its something as high as 9.


----------



## shaerichelle

Did the ob give you good news Nicole? Thank you. I dont know what good numbers are..but a positive would be nice.. either I am preggo or someone else has taken over my body lol


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> My HCG came back at 6.2, it's low but it's above a 5.
> 
> Do they consider that a positive?Click to expand...
> 
> anything above 5 is considered positive!Click to expand...

Sweet I guess we can do the :happydance::happydance: :)

Oh and a huge congrats.


----------



## impatient

pichi said:


> impatient, how long is your LP normally? just out of curiosity

Pichi, this is my first month temping so I can't be sure, but the months that I did OPKs it seemed to be around 14 days long. I'm excited to see for sure though. My chart doesn't look like there was a real shift yet so I'm still nervous that maybe I didn't OV. I'm hoping my temp starts going way up!


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> Did the ob give you good news Nicole? Thank you. I dont know what good numbers are..but a positive would be nice.. either I am preggo or someone else has taken over my body lol

Good news? :blush:


----------



## AreIn83

shaerichelle said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> My HCG came back at 6.2, it's low but it's above a 5.
> 
> Do they consider that a positive?Click to expand...


That, I don't know. My guess is I'll have a recheck in 48 hours. I had this with my preg in October, I caught it super early on a home HPT, got a low number, but it did double. It is above a 5, which would be positive.


----------



## pichi

impatient said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> impatient, how long is your LP normally? just out of curiosity
> 
> Pichi, this is my first month temping so I can't be sure, but the months that I did OPKs it seemed to be around 14 days long. I'm excited to see for sure though. My chart doesn't look like there was a real shift yet so I'm still nervous that maybe I didn't OV. I'm hoping my temp starts going way up!Click to expand...

i just ask because i had a dip much like yours 5dpo...


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Did the ob give you good news Nicole? Thank you. I dont know what good numbers are..but a positive would be nice.. either I am preggo or someone else has taken over my body lol
> 
> Good news? :blush:Click to expand...

As in everythings okay:)


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry to see that Pixxie and Snugggs x
Good luck Shannon.
Impatient, don't give up hope.
AreIn83, some extra :dust: your way x


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you fairy.

AreIn83. :dust: to you.


----------



## shaerichelle

AreIn83. I would say yes by what Nicole said you think they would have told you..


----------



## AreIn83

shaerichelle said:


> AreIn83. I would say yes by what Nicole said you think they would have told you..

Well....I have access to the information. They haven't called yet ;)


A H&H 9 for all of the BFPer's!!!!!! Thanks for all of the well wishes!


----------



## shaerichelle

AreIn83 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> AreIn83. I would say yes by what Nicole said you think they would have told you..
> 
> Well....I have access to the information. They haven't called yet ;)
> 
> 
> A H&H 9 for all of the BFPer's!!!!!! Thanks for all of the well wishes!Click to expand...

Oh! Thats a good thing!


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Did the ob give you good news Nicole? Thank you. I dont know what good numbers are..but a positive would be nice.. either I am preggo or someone else has taken over my body lol
> 
> Good news? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> As in everythings okay:)Click to expand...

OH haha sorry blond moment... no I didnt go.. it would have been my 1st OB appt! My OB when I talked to him (last week)told me he'd like me to wait until I've had 1 cycle before we ttc again but I'm not.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck tomorrow moochacha. I will be thinking of you.

Bernina.. hope you OV tomorrow! Good luck catching the egg! x


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole. Its hard to wait lol. I mean you could be like me with a very long cycle lol. Who knows. So I understand.


----------



## NicoleB

OH Gosh no more long cycles please.. To be honest I am hoping like crazy I O early and catch that egg.. I know after MC you are more fertile..so we shall see. I Od on cd 19 after my mc in sept 08 and got pg with my 8 month old..hope I'm as lucky this time.


----------



## shaerichelle

That would be great. I know how you feel I am annoyed.


----------



## impatient

Pichi I see that, very interesting! I had a few sharp cramps on on side that evening?? Did you have anything like that? I don't pay much attention to the dull cramping cause I have that every cycle, this one almost took my breath away...its probably nothing, but it was unusuall for me. I can't even imagine getting a BFP after so many months of being let down! Its like I just expect it now, but after all the luck on this thread today I feel like anythings possible:)


----------



## RedRose19

ladies.. ff has changed my ov dates from cd 19.. to cd 28 :wacko: i feel so confused... that would make me only 12 dpo :shock: ladies.. has ff done this to u b4?


----------



## shaerichelle

maybe put your cm in the notes and see what it does? FF doesnt like me lol.


----------



## bernina

babyhopes10 said:


> ladies.. ff has changed my ov dates from cd 19.. to cd 28 :wacko: i feel so confused... that would make me only 12 dpo :shock: ladies.. has ff done this to u b4?

Wow, that is quite a jump in dates but now that your chart has more dates on it it really doesn't look like you ovulated on cd 19. It's using the fact that you had egg white and watery cm on days 27 and 28 and also the fact that your temps were really riding the coverline cd 20 - 28 (with a few exceptions). It is possible to have several patches of egg white or watery cervical mucus, but usually not after you've ovulated. So fertility friend takes the last fertile patch you had and as long as the temps support it assumes that is when you ovulated. Also your post ovulation temps look much better with the new ovulation date. 

Did you get in any BD'ing around cd 26 - 28?


----------



## moochacha

:wohoo: everything is GREAT with our bean!!! No more worrying, its position is more towards the back and we saw the HB :dance: I can now relax and stop stressing and second guessing myself. :D


----------



## pichi

impatient said:


> Pichi I see that, very interesting! I had a few sharp cramps on on side that evening?? Did you have anything like that? I don't pay much attention to the dull cramping cause I have that every cycle, this one almost took my breath away...its probably nothing, but it was unusuall for me. I can't even imagine getting a BFP after so many months of being let down! Its like I just expect it now, but after all the luck on this thread today I feel like anythings possible:)

yes i had this. then i continued to get niggly feelings around about my hips, changing from side to side. they do feel slightly like af pains but not in the right place if that makes sensee?


----------



## Snugggs

Morning Ladies :wave:

I'm VERY confused this morning. I had spotting last night (around 7.00pm) and was down in the dumps all night because of the witch catching me. I expected to wake up this morning flooded (TMI) as this is what usually happens.... To my amazment... NOTHING!!!

I think she's playing games with me and punishing me for being a POAS Addict lol.

Can any of you lovelies gimmie a clue as to whats going on. Is it possible AF has got my OV day wrong for the 3rd time this cycle???

xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Morning girls! Changed my temp time this cycle to 6am instead of 7am in the hopes of getting more accurate temps :thumbup: was feeling really down yesterday but much better now, making an appointment to see my doc this week as I have now been off BCP for a year and not a single sniff of a :bfp: hopefully I can find out why ;) 

Moochacha its great to hear that everything is good with you and bump :) 

Hope everyone else is good today? :dust: and luck xxx


----------



## Tierney

Happy for you Moochacha thats great news x


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> :wohoo: everything is GREAT with our bean!!! No more worrying, its position is more towards the back and we saw the HB :dance: I can now relax and stop stressing and second guessing myself. :D

Thats great news honey! I'm so happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

I think I give up temping this month..there was no point taking it when I had a fever..now the fever is gone but its still way higher then it should be pre o..I dont know if it the meds im taking for strep throat or what. Tuesday I had a normal bbt for me pre O and yesterday and today its been higher than my post o temps. maybe I'll just do opk and cm check this cycle..at least until after I'm done with the meds..Heck I dont know what to do. :(


----------



## Helly

Tough one Nicole, you be right to not temp, though I imagine it will do your head in to not have the data?

I couldnt temp this morning James (my 3 year old son) is sick so I was up and down all night to him. This cycle is not going well lol.


----------



## NicoleB

Helly I've had nights like that with my kids before..one missing temps isnt going to mean anything. 
You're right not having it may well drive me nuts lol but my fever temps are god awful high and the last two days of temps are way higher then they should be also. 
It's been 9 days of hell for me..heck even my bbt is playing with me.


----------



## moochacha

Pixxie said:


> Morning girls! Changed my temp time this cycle to 6am instead of 7am in the hopes of getting more accurate temps :thumbup: was feeling really down yesterday but much better now, making an appointment to see my doc this week as I have now been off BCP for a year and not a single sniff of a :bfp: hopefully I can find out why ;)
> 
> Moochacha its great to hear that everything is good with you and bump :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is good today? :dust: and luck xxx

Good luck hun really cheering for you and your partner!! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

moochacha, I am unbelievably happy for you!!!!! Congratulations! xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh my goodness, I'm so behind on this thread!

Wanted to say a big congrats to Pichi!!! YAY!!!! That's so awesome. Also so glad to hear beanie is ok Moochacha xoxo


----------



## impatient

OMG...a little backgroung infor. My 28 year old brother in law moved back in with his parents cause he can't take care of him self in terms of money. His 20 year old girlfriend moved in after dating for 1 month!!! They have now been together for 3 months and shes PREGNANT!!!!!!!!! I feel like I could kill them!! I have never had this much hate for anyone before and I don't know what to do wiht it. I had to pray for the strength to release my negitive energy cause me and DH want to flip out!! I'm trying to let it go, but its hard. I know you all know how it feels to go through the emotions of why not me, I deserve it, why can't I get pregnant, so I thought I would share my story. On a brighter note...my temp went up again today!!! Do you think that it looks like I deffinitly OV???


----------



## SmileyShazza

moochacha said:


> :wohoo: everything is GREAT with our bean!!! No more worrying, its position is more towards the back and we saw the HB :dance: I can now relax and stop stressing and second guessing myself. :D

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Oh Moochacha I am so pleased that it was good news for you. You did have a shy beanie just like we all said.

Best news of the day :hugs:


----------



## impatient

Congrats Moochacha...you must be so relieved!!!!!! :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Moochacha. :hugs: Great news honey I am excited for you. Moms just know sometimes:)


----------



## amberdawn723

impatient- I'm sorry about that crappy situation. I'm not good at reading charts yet, but I'd say it looks promising! I've got my fx for you! :thumbup:

I've been reading along with this thread but haven't put in much input myself....But just want to say congrats to all you gals who got your BFPs! :happydance:
Here's to the rest of us charting-newbies getting ours!:dust:


----------



## bernina

Yeah *Moochacha*!!! So very happy for you and your shy little bean!!! A continued happy and healthy pregnancy for you!!!!

*Impatient*, I am so sorry for what you're going through. I'm sure most have felt that way towards someone at one point during our ttc journey, I know I have been guilty of it several times. For me it was extreme jealousy and the usual why not me when we have been trying for so long. I have been really challenged with jealousy lately as my best friend, my sis in law, and a good friend's daughter in law at work have all announced their pregnancies within the last month and a half. Sadly my best friend's pregnancy ended with a missed miscarriage at around 9 weeks. Helping her through that time really put things in perspective for me. I think being on the other side of the miscarriage and being the one to provide the comfort and the support and the knowledge I learned going through them before really helped me to grow and accept things in a way I just couldn't before. I still have a lot of work to do on my jealousy issues, but I feel like I have made good progress. :hugs: to you and your DH. Oh and regarding your ovulation, I think you need to get a few more temperatures until we can say for sure that you ovulated but it looks promising!

It looks like I ovulated on Tuesday (cd 21) but I still need one more day of high temps for Fertility Friend to confirm. DH and I covered all the bases with our BD schedule so now bring on the 2ww! Hard to believe that this cycle could be any different than all the others, but here's hoping March brings about a fresh start to things!

Baby dust to those approaching O, sticky glue to those in the 2ww, and hapiness and health to our pregnant ladies!!!


----------



## impatient

Thanks Amber and Bernina...I'm trying hard not to let it get the best of me. I have 3 best friends AND my younger sister who are also recently pregnant, but I was honestly happy for them because they are in a good place and make responsible choices.(though a bit jealous) I just don't think I'll ever be happy for my brother in law! I can except it, but thats about it! Good luck to you ladies as well:) :dust:


----------



## impatient

Bernina, I see that you have abdmen twinges on your chart? Did you experience them with your previous pregnancy. Sorry about your loss by the way, I'll be keeping my fingers tightly X for you! :) The reason I ask is because I have been experiencing them, but never have before


----------



## NicoleB

Girls do you think its possible I've ovulated already? I had a fever from being sick but thats over now and has been for 3 days and my bbt and day time temps are high like they are after O. my bbt on cd8 was 97.2..cd9 was 98.4 and today 98.5. I didnt log it but did add them in my notes...I did opks on cd 8 and 9 on 8 the first one was almost pos the sec one on cd 8 and the ones on cd 9 were nag (could I have caught the surge coming down on the 1st one I did on cd 8?) I mean I've read you are really fertile after MC but that fertile? I thought maybe it was from the meds they have me on but cant find anywhere that antibiotic cause your body temp to rise. :wacko:


----------



## impatient

NicoleB said:


> Girls do you think its possible I've ovulated already? I had a fever from being sick but thats over now and has been for 3 days and my bbt and day time temps are high like they are after O. my bbt on cd8 was 97.2..cd9 was 98.4 and today 98.5. I didnt log it but did add them in my notes...I did opks on cd 8 and 9 on 8 the first one was almost pos the sec one on cd 8 and the ones on cd 9 were nag (could I have caught the surge coming down on the 1st one I did on cd 8?) I mean I've read you are really fertile after MC but that fertile? I thought maybe it was from the meds they have me on but cant find anywhere that antibiotic cause your body temp to rise. :wacko:

I'm not experienced by any means, but it looks very promising to me. Those are some pretty high temps:thumbup:, can't imagine they'd be that high if you hadn't O'd!!!! Lets hope you get back to back BFPs :happydance:


----------



## NicoleB

Its sucks because I did have such a high fever for days but I had meds in me Monday (and even that day my day time temp was 98.3 but I was still fighting the fever but it was getting lower it had been like 102.5 and there abouts for days) and by Tuesday morning my bbt was 97.2 and all that day my body temp was pretty low..then yesterday and today its up..ff wont give me a cover line tho becasue I have no temps other then the 97.2 one since cd 1..so even if my bbt is still up tomorrow I'll have no cover line..unless I make a few temps up..Dang I just wish I knew for sure it is from O and not the meds or left over from my fever (is that even possible lol)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hurray Moochacha! That is some excellent news - very reassuring, just like I'd hoped.

Pixxie - I'm glad you got an appointment and that it is making you feel a little better. It is terribly frustrating when you are trying for so long, I really understand. I'm glad we get to share our experiences on the thread you started for doc visits : )

Impatient - I AM RIGHT THERE WITH YOU SISTER! My sister called me yesterday with a story about her neighbor - a single mom with 4 kids, had her last baby 6 weeks ago, and is facing eviction due to lack of a job / income. My sister is thinking about paying her rent next month. Normally I would have some compassion for a situation like this, but not these days! I just immediately felt jealous - a reaction I detest but that is where I'm at. If that were happening in my family like it is with yours I'd be livid. I know it is wrong to be jealous and frustrated when other people are getting preggers, but I'm trying to learn how to let go of my attachment to getting pregnant and be more gracious about other people's situations.

I'm sorry to hear you are struggling with this too Bernina!


----------



## bernina

impatient said:


> Bernina, I see that you have abdmen twinges on your chart? Did you experience them with your previous pregnancy. Sorry about your loss by the way, I'll be keeping my fingers tightly X for you! :) The reason I ask is because I have been experiencing them, but never have before

*Impatient*, yes, with my first pregnancy (that went to 10 weeks/8 wk fetus) I remember lying in bed before I had even taken a pregnancy test and feeling all these weird tugging and pulling sensations in my abdomen. I don't think I really paid attention at the time but I'm pretty sure I felt pain in my hip area as well. The sensations were so different from anything I had ever felt. I was very weird with my first pregnancy because I refused to test for almost a month after my missed period. I don't know what was wrong with me but I think I was scared and also I think I really just knew that I was without even taking a test. So I'm not sure exactly when the tugging started, but it was probably about a week after my missed period, maybe even sooner than that. So it can definitely be a positive sign. 

I've yet to experience the same feeling as I did with the first pregnancy, even though I have used that wording on my chart. I still get twinges around ovulation and before AF, but the other ones were totally different. It was probably the uterus stretching and reacting to hormones, but it really felt like there was a party going on in there and someone had set off a jumping bean (which I guess was true!)

Thank you for the well wishes!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey bernina - I just took a look at your chart and my temps the past few days have been just about the same as yours but FF won't give me crosshairs because today's temp is .02 degrees lower than yesterday's : ( I'm pretty convinced I ov'd though because now my cm is creamy and my cp is slightly lower and firmer.

If my temps continue to go up / stay up do you think I'll get crosshairs for Monday?


----------



## bernina

Hi Jamie!

Try adjusting your temp for today to match the temp for yeserday, does that throw in crosshairs and set ovulation to cd 15? I think that it will and I also agree that you prob did ovulate on cd 15.

I was playing around with my chart and put in a temp for tomorrow the same as today and it put in the crosshairs for ovulation on cd 21 as I expected. So hopefully tomorrow my temp will be high and I'll get my official crosshairs.

Looks like the 2ww has begun for us both! Best of luck!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey bernina! I already tried putting in the same temp for weds and thurs to no avail. That is ok though - I think this is one of those situations where you just gotta trust your gut!

I did try putting in a temp for tomorrow that is just a little higher and that gave me crosshairs - didn't realize it would let you play with future temps!

Definitely good luck to you as well - I've got high hopes for you after your procedure!

Finally caught up on LOST last night - Saied is so hot! Too bad he is infected and evil now : ) They need to tell us what the deal is with pregnant ladies on the island!


----------



## impatient

I HATE to symptom spot!!...but...i do feel like crap today. I have felt sick to my stomach, warm, and tired all day long. I felt really hungry for lunch and had a burning sick feeling in my stomach, thinking it was cause I was so hungry, but after I ate it was still there. I 'm sure its all in my head, but I have to tell someone cause DH will just roll his eyes and laugh. He def thinks its all in my head. lol I also hate to share to much with him because I dont want to get his hopes up! 

Jamie...it looks like you O'd to me! I agree with Bernina! :)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I meant to tell you that you have an awesome dip in your chart Impatient. I agree, symptom spotting just drives me bonkers and everything I've ever thought could possibly be early pregnancy signs have just turned into AF. But, heartburn is a very good sign!


----------



## Tierney

impatient your charts looking good hun x 

jamie i think you have o'd aswell x

bernina i think we o'd on the same or around the same day yay were in the 2ww x


----------



## Sweetmama26

We got a house girls! We move in on the 30th of March. And I bought a book called getting pregnant what you need to know right now lol. Hoping all this baby prep stuff helps lol


----------



## impatient

Congrats Sweetmama!! I can remember that exciting feeling...enjoy this wonderful time of your life:)


----------



## NicoleB

Congrats sweetmama thats great news!!


----------



## Snugggs

Jaimie and Impatient... Your charts look very promising :thumbup:

I'm 15DPO, :af: and :bfn: yesterday and some spotting last night.... my body hates me!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks Girlies! I feel so so much better now that the hunt for a house is OVER finally!


----------



## RedRose19

bernina said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> ladies.. ff has changed my ov dates from cd 19.. to cd 28 :wacko: i feel so confused... that would make me only 12 dpo :shock: ladies.. has ff done this to u b4?
> 
> Wow, that is quite a jump in dates but now that your chart has more dates on it it really doesn't look like you ovulated on cd 19. It's using the fact that you had egg white and watery cm on days 27 and 28 and also the fact that your temps were really riding the coverline cd 20 - 28 (with a few exceptions). It is possible to have several patches of egg white or watery cervical mucus, but usually not after you've ovulated. So fertility friend takes the last fertile patch you had and as long as the temps support it assumes that is when you ovulated. Also your post ovulation temps look much better with the new ovulation date.
> 
> Did you get in any BD'ing around cd 26 - 28?Click to expand...

i think we did cd 27... so hopefully that would of been ok... 
thanks xx im just so confused.. charting is abit stressful lol


----------



## fairygirl

Good news Sweetmama. 
Impatient, you should be optimistic.

Hope evryone else is ok x


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw Snugggs - I hope you get a BFP soon! That whole no AF but BFN thing sucks!

Congrats on the house sweetmama!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks Girls!


----------



## Pixxie

Booking in at the docs in the morning, bit scared really :| all OH had to say was 'Is the doctor going to look in your minge!?' ... :rofl: nice...


----------



## NicoleB

Pixxie said:


> Booking in at the docs in the morning, bit scared really :| all OH had to say was 'Is the doctor going to look in your minge!?' ... :rofl: nice...

LOL Men :dohh: good luck tomorrow honey!!


----------



## bernina

*Jamie*, I definitely think you ov'd on cd 15, hopefully tomorrow's temp will be nice and high and you'll get your official crosshairs! LOST is awesome this season, I am loving every minute and last nights Sayid episode was great! I'm really beginning to believe that the alt timeline they are showing us (where the plane landed safely in LA) is a reality in which the losties were granted the one thing they always wanted either by Jacob or the man in black. I think Sayid wished for Nadia to be alive, and he got that, but then in a clear case of be careful what you wish for, he can't have her. So looking forward to next week! Thanks for the well wishes!!

*Impatient*, you're definitely at the point where you could start to feel some symptoms, I know it's so hard not to symptom spot. Fingers crossed for you!

*Tierney*, you're right, we're just one day off. I should be 2 dpo today, hopefully my chart will reflect that tomorrow. Happy to go through the 2ww with you!

*Sweetmama*, congratulations on your new home. Sounds like you are at a very exciting point in your life right now, full of changes. I hope that new house has room for a nursery :)

*Snuggs*, sorry to hear that you're in limbo land but remember it's not over until AF rears her ugly head. Fingers crossed for you, you're definitely still in the running!!

*Babyhopes*, if you BD'd on cd 27 then you are well covered! 

*Fairy*, how are you doing? Any symptoms yet?

*Pixxie*, so glad you were able to get a doctor appointment so soon! I know easier said than done, but try not to be scared, everything will be fine. Not positive what they do in the UK but here they will give you a pelvic exam and then depending on your problems they will probably do a vaginal ultrasound. It sounds worse than it is, it's really pretty painless and it shows the doctor what your uterus and ovaries look like, a good way to spot potential problems or determine if further tests are needed. Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck Pixxie.

I keep getting faint tests. so called my midwife they said as long as its color its positive. So she said congrats and I am 6 weeks. However I am to nervous and getting blood tomorow. My chart shows nothing.!!


----------



## bernina

Best of luck Shannon. I can understand why you're nervous, but I really think your blood test tomorrow will confirm that BFP!! Wishing you extra sticky sticky glue. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

bernina said:


> *Jamie*, I definitely think you ov'd on cd 15, hopefully tomorrow's temp will be nice and high and you'll get your official crosshairs! LOST is awesome this season, I am loving every minute and last nights Sayid episode was great! I'm really beginning to believe that the alt timeline they are showing us (where the plane landed safely in LA) is a reality in which the losties were granted the one thing they always wanted either by Jacob or the man in black. I think Sayid wished for Nadia to be alive, and he got that, but then in a clear case of be careful what you wish for, he can't have her. So looking forward to next week! Thanks for the well wishes!!
> 
> *Impatient*, you're definitely at the point where you could start to feel some symptoms, I know it's so hard not to symptom spot. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> *Tierney*, you're right, we're just one day off. I should be 2 dpo today, hopefully my chart will reflect that tomorrow. Happy to go through the 2ww with you!
> 
> *Sweetmama*, congratulations on your new home. Sounds like you are at a very exciting point in your life right now, full of changes. I hope that new house has room for a nursery :)
> 
> *Snuggs*, sorry to hear that you're in limbo land but remember it's not over until AF rears her ugly head. Fingers crossed for you, you're definitely still in the running!!
> 
> *Babyhopes*, if you BD'd on cd 27 then you are well covered!
> 
> *Fairy*, how are you doing? Any symptoms yet?
> 
> *Pixxie*, so glad you were able to get a doctor appointment so soon! I know easier said than done, but try not to be scared, everything will be fine. Not positive what they do in the UK but here they will give you a pelvic exam and then depending on your problems they will probably do a vaginal ultrasound. It sounds worse than it is, it's really pretty painless and it shows the doctor what your uterus and ovaries look like, a good way to spot potential problems or determine if further tests are needed. Best of luck and keep us posted!

Thanks and yes there is room for a nursery in there its 3 bedrooms so there is room for us to grow.


----------



## shaerichelle

bernina said:


> Best of luck Shannon. I can understand why you're nervous, but I really think your blood test tomorrow will confirm that BFP!! Wishing you extra sticky sticky glue. :hugs:

Thank you Bernina. I hope the clomid helps you :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Cd1 is such a sad number.


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww :hugs: Callie


----------



## Sweetmama26

Callie - Hugs I am ss mama


----------



## SmileyShazza

CD9 in the smiley household getting ready for O next week :happydance:

BUT Grrrrrrrr! We were supposed to be starting the Sperm Meets Egg Plan last night but I realised we won't be able to do it properly Fertility Friend says I am due to OV next Friday which means I&#8217;ll probably get a + opk on Thursday. It says to dtd on CD8 then every other day till you get the +opk and then do it that day and the 2 days afterwards (which would be Friday and Saturday) then wait a day and have one last go which would be Monday (15th) this would all be fine except OH is going away on a stag do next Thursday and won&#8217;t be home till Monday

I really wish OH wasn't going away am feeling a little frustrated that the stag do has fallen at the same time as the peak of the month but there&#8217;s nothing I can do about it so am hoping that I ov earlier, even a day would be helpful.

Because of this my PMA is a little lacking - I almost feel like we are out this month before we've even started :( think am just going to have to try our best this month and see what happens. Need to muster up some PMA from somewhere though!!!!

Good luck to those in the 2ww.

Pixxie - how frustrating for you - I hope it is just taking a while for your HCG to build up.

Good luck at the doctors Shannon am keeping my fingers crossed that the blood test reveals a bfp for you.

Babyhopes - good luck hun :thumbup:

Lets hope we can carry on the trend and get lots of bfps this month :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Thank you girls!! You all make me feel great!! Now I'm totally cheering you all on from the side lines!! Go Team Newbie Charting!!! <3


----------



## pichi

hey girls. how is everyone getting on?:hugs:

*pixxie* - hope the doctors appointment goes well for you x
*
snuggs* - chin up hun

*SmileyShazza* expect surprises. my cycle i got my bfp - i OV'd a week early! just get to:Sex: heh

good luck to you ladies :dust:


----------



## Pixxie

Thanks girlies, my appointment is on Monday morning so Ill keep you posted. Im feeling pretty awful right now for thinking that I doubt the problem is with me :( I feel guilty for saying it but unless my body is rejecting beans then I dont think it CAN be me? :| 

Dont have PCOS or endo, never had an std that could be affecting me, im ovulating my periods are regular... 

Oh I just dont know :nope: xxx


----------



## lolley

Ladies,
can you have a nosey at my chart please see what you think. I had +opk's on tue, wed and thurs???( wednesday was the darkest it was darker than the test line) and had loads of ov pains wed to the point i was quite sore but my temps are staying down!:dohh:
what do you think?


----------



## Adelicia

After getting a copy of 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility' out of the library I'm (finally) starting to get the point of testing my cervical mucus, rather than just doing my temps, so I hope to get a little better at charting. I'm going to stop short of putting every symptom in as I'm a bit of an obsessive at times, and I really don't think that would be good for me.

I'm loving this thread as others are in the same 'learning' place as I am. It's really overwhelming when you first start coming on forums like this and everyone has these great charts where it's totally obvious when they OVed, and when I look at my own charts I find it harder to spot.

It seems, touch wood, like my cycles are settling down now, so I look forward to being able to anticipate when OV will occur for next month and get the BDing in early :)


----------



## NicoleB

lolley said:


> Ladies,
> can you have a nosey at my chart please see what you think. I had +opk's on tue, wed and thurs???( wednesday was the darkest it was darker than the test line) and had loads of ov pains wed to the point i was quite sore but my temps are staying down!:dohh:
> what do you think?

MMMMMMMM I want to say maybe wednesday is your O date going by opk and Ov pain and you are just having a slow rise (that is very normal) if your temp doesnt go up by I would say Saturday than it may be that your body geared up for O but didnt make it! I know it sucks I had it happen a couple times last month were I had pos opks and nothing happened.. Good luck honey!!:hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

WOOT WOOT I'm finally back to normal lol temps are back to my low pre O..(I added two fake temps for yesterday abd the day before as I know now they were just a bit up from being sick..called doc he says thats normal) anyway feels great to be me again haha


----------



## lolley

Thanks Nicole, 
stupid question but what happens if it geared up to but didnt, will i keep going in my cycle until i do? cant be doing with another long cycle though my body was actually going back to normal!


----------



## NicoleB

lolley said:


> Thanks Nicole,
> stupid question but what happens if it geared up to but didnt, will i keep going in my cycle until i do? cant be doing with another long cycle though my body was actually going back to normal!

Yep you will keep going in your cycle until O happens (well there is a chance of a anovulatory cycle every women will have one or even a few in her life time) I geared up and got pos opks on cd 14, 20 ,24, 29, 30 then finally Od on cd 31! :wacko:


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> WOOT WOOT I'm finally back to normal lol temps are back to my low pre O../QUOTE]
> 
> :flower: bring on O!!!


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> WOOT WOOT I'm finally back to normal lol temps are back to my low pre O../QUOTE]
> 
> :flower: bring on O!!!
> 
> counting the days lol..now I just hope its not late O this month.. :wacko:Click to expand...


----------



## jahlucian

Afternoon ladies, not sure what to make of this as it's only my second month charting but over the last 3 days my temp has really gone up. I haven't done anything differently and I'm not due to ovulate for atleast another 4 days as Af only left 5 days ago. My cycles are shorter at 25days but this is still odd...

Any advice appreciated!!

Thank you. x

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/yummymummyto1


----------



## impatient

Well i had a pretty disapointing temp this morning:( Hope it its still good enough! Maybe it will go up tomorrow


----------



## AreIn83

As some of you know, I had a questionable BFP Wed morning, had my beta drawn and it came back 6.2. This morning I POAS and got a BFN. Chemical? Fluke? Still no sign of AF as of right now.


----------



## AreIn83

impatient-I don't think that today's temp should necessarily be disappointing. How long is your usual LP? You're only 9DPO.


----------



## Sweetmama26

OMG OMG OMG Look at my ticker guys I got an O on my chart and now it says 7DPO YAY YAY YAY!!!!!!! Its a broken crosshair but its there none the less! :happydance:


----------



## AreIn83

Sweetmama-That is exactly how I felt when I got my O this month too! The crosshair is only broken because of your CP charting. YAY FOR O's!!!!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm just so happy. It means I'm not COMPLETELY broken


----------



## AreIn83

And it's so nice to have something you can look at as proof, too.


----------



## impatient

AreIn83 said:


> impatient-I don't think that today's temp should necessarily be disappointing. How long is your usual LP? You're only 9DPO.

I think its usually around 14 days long?? I just feel like the higher the better :wacko:lol


----------



## Tinks85

Hi

I am new charting and just after a little advice. This is my first month tracking my temps and i am on cd12 of a 28 day cycle. My temps have ranged from 97.18 to 98.17, so my chart is up and down. Is this normal?

Any advice would be great

Thanks :flower:


----------



## AreIn83

impatient said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> impatient-I don't think that today's temp should necessarily be disappointing. How long is your usual LP? You're only 9DPO.
> 
> I think its usually around 14 days long?? I just feel like the higher the better :wacko:lolClick to expand...


I understand!!!! I panic everytime mine drops but I still think that you're ok!!!


----------



## bernina

*Impatient*, don't put too much stock in one temp. I know we all love to see sky high temps in the LP, but sometimes that's just not how our hormones are working and that definitely doesn't mean anything is wrong. I am the same though, I get so excited when I see a high number and then feel worried when it takes a dive or doesn't seem to rise up. But I looked at plenty of pregnancy charts in the gallery and lots have either a slow rise or a few dips.

*Arein*, I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this. When was your blood drawn, was it today or did you get the results today from a previous draw? Thinking of you and sending you extra special sticky glue. Please keep us posted. :hugs:

*Sweetmama*, congrats on your O, that is great news!! Look at that, you just skipped a whole week of the 2ww!! 

*Tinks*, it would be great if you could post a link to your chart (or make your ticker a clickable link). My temps are always all over the place until like 3 or so days before ovulation (and I ovulate late in my cycle). I think it's very normal for your pre ovulation temps to be up and down, it's really a consistant post o raise that you're looking for (and a possible dip on the day you O, but not everyone gets that). When you post your chart we can take a better look and see.

I'm 3 dpo today and when I woke up at 3am to use the bathroom I could not go back to sleep, I was so eager to take my temp and see if it went up that I think I kept myself awake. I eventually fell back asleep but I'm pretty sure I didn't get 3 hours of good sleep before I temped, so not sure how accurate my temp is today. The good thing is that it went up like crazy and FF finally gave me crosshairs and an O date.


----------



## impatient

bernina said:


> I know what you mean...I find that I toss and turn a lot more since I started temping! :wacko: It seems like the two hours of sleep i get after I have already takin my temp is my best sleep of the night:dohh:


----------



## pichi

impatient said:


> Well i had a pretty disapointing temp this morning:( Hope it its still good enough! Maybe it will go up tomorrow

your still about your coverline so that's good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

AreIn, could you have been on your way to a BFP? were getting faint lines? is it the same test that gave you a BFN?


----------



## NicoleB

Sweetmama26 said:


> OMG OMG OMG Look at my ticker guys I got an O on my chart and now it says 7DPO YAY YAY YAY!!!!!!! Its a broken crosshair but its there none the less! :happydance:

yay!! :thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

I will find the results out in a few hours. If I am not. I am going to have to go to the docs cause something will be majorly wrong.


----------



## pichi

shaerichelle said:


> I will find the results out in a few hours. If I am not. I am going to have to go to the docs cause something will be majorly wrong.

i hope its nothing wrong. :nope:

fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Pichi. My midwife said a line is a line no matter how faint it is lol. I told her basically I am scared and want a blood test.

I am almost 7 weeks she says :haha: I said :nope: give me a test lol

I dont want anything wrong but the way I am feeling its pregnancy or something else is going on in my stomach :rofl:


----------



## Tinks85

bernina said:


> *Impatient*, don't put too much stock in one temp. I know we all love to see sky high temps in the LP, but sometimes that's just not how our hormones are working and that definitely doesn't mean anything is wrong. I am the same though, I get so excited when I see a high number and then feel worried when it takes a dive or doesn't seem to rise up. But I looked at plenty of pregnancy charts in the gallery and lots have either a slow rise or a few dips.
> 
> *Arein*, I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this. When was your blood drawn, was it today or did you get the results today from a previous draw? Thinking of you and sending you extra special sticky glue. Please keep us posted. :hugs:
> 
> *Sweetmama*, congrats on your O, that is great news!! Look at that, you just skipped a whole week of the 2ww!!
> 
> *Tinks*, it would be great if you could post a link to your chart (or make your ticker a clickable link). My temps are always all over the place until like 3 or so days before ovulation (and I ovulate late in my cycle). I think it's very normal for your pre ovulation temps to be up and down, it's really a consistant post o raise that you're looking for (and a possible dip on the day you O, but not everyone gets that). When you post your chart we can take a better look and see.
> 
> I'm 3 dpo today and when I woke up at 3am to use the bathroom I could not go back to sleep, I was so eager to take my temp and see if it went up that I think I kept myself awake. I eventually fell back asleep but I'm pretty sure I didn't get 3 hours of good sleep before I temped, so not sure how accurate my temp is today. The good thing is that it went up like crazy and FF finally gave me crosshairs and an O date.

That would be great, thanks. How do i make my ticker a clickable link? I am due to o on Monday, I think :)


----------



## pichi

shaerichelle said:


> Thanks Pichi. My midwife said a line is a line no matter how faint it is lol. I told her basically I am scared and want a blood test.
> 
> I am almost 7 weeks she says :haha: I said :nope: give me a test lol
> 
> I dont want anything wrong but the way I am feeling its pregnancy or something else is going on in my stomach :rofl:

i know what you mean. i feel like i've swallowed a balloon kinda haha.

so you may be coming over to 1 tri grads then? ^___^


----------



## AreIn83

shaerichelle said:


> AreIn, could you have been on your way to a BFP? were getting faint lines? is it the same test that gave you a BFN?

I took one HPT on and e.p.t. got a +, one on a Fact Plus got a +, the last one was on a FRER and got a -.


----------



## shaerichelle

AreIn83 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> AreIn, could you have been on your way to a BFP? were getting faint lines? is it the same test that gave you a BFN?
> 
> I took one HPT on and e.p.t. got a +, one on a Fact Plus got a +, the last one was on a FRER and got a -.Click to expand...

FRER always give me negatives.. I was pregnant with my son and got a negative. Were the other ones blue dye? for some reason red dye is either way light with me or non existant!


----------



## AreIn83

Shannon- That gives me hope! Maybe I'm incompatible with the red dye too! The first two were both blue dyes. 

*Arein*, I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this. When was your blood drawn, was it today or did you get the results today from a previous draw? Thinking of you and sending you extra special sticky glue. Please keep us posted. :hugs:

I had my beta drawn Wednesday afternoon and am supposed to get another next Wednesday. 

I'm tired of the up and down, I had that from October to December. One time I would be told m/c was inevitable, the next time I was going to keep it. Up and down, up and down.


----------



## shaerichelle

pichi said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Pichi. My midwife said a line is a line no matter how faint it is lol. I told her basically I am scared and want a blood test.
> 
> I am almost 7 weeks she says :haha: I said :nope: give me a test lol
> 
> I dont want anything wrong but the way I am feeling its pregnancy or something else is going on in my stomach :rofl:
> 
> i know what you mean. i feel like i've swallowed a balloon kinda haha.
> 
> so you may be coming over to 1 tri grads then? ^___^Click to expand...

yes like a ballon and some stuff is definitely going on down there 

I maybe ..


----------



## impatient

Just out of pure curiosity...what so you think about someone going to the doctor to to see if they are pregnant at 4 weeks and 3 days, if they were not TTC at all?? Sounds like they were TTC to me! If you were preventing wouldn't you not jump to the pregnancy conclusion sooo soon? What do you think?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Shannon and AreIn83 - REALLY hoping your question marks turn into absolutely, positively BFPs very soon. I've got FX'd for both of you.

Bernina - nice alternative timeline theory! My hubby checks LOST message boards almost obsessively as I check this message board. He says the character-centric episodes in this season are mirroring season 1 or 2 (I forget which). Like season 2 episode 4 was about Sayid just like this season's episode 4 was about Sayid (I have the numbers off but I am just trying to explain the parallels).

Yea for all the crosshairs! I have to admit that I manipulated FF into giving me crosshairs. My temp yesterday morning was a slightly lower than Tuesday mornings, but today's was super high, so I just discarded yesterday's to get my crosshairs : ) I talked a little yesterday before temping so I don't think it is accurate anyways.


----------



## impatient

AreIn and Sharron...how frustrating for both of you!! FX and lots of :dust: for you both!


----------



## shaerichelle

AreIn83 said:


> Shannon- That gives me hope! Maybe I'm incompatible with the red dye too! The first two were both blue dyes.
> 
> *Arein*, I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this. When was your blood drawn, was it today or did you get the results today from a previous draw? Thinking of you and sending you extra special sticky glue. Please keep us posted. :hugs:
> 
> I had my beta drawn Wednesday afternoon and am supposed to get another next Wednesday.
> 
> I'm tired of the up and down, I had that from October to December. One time I would be told m/c was inevitable, the next time I was going to keep it. Up and down, up and down.

by your chart cd12 could have been implantation dip??


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Jamie and impatient.


----------



## bernina

*Tinks*, to make your ticker clickable go into the User CP, link should be at the top of any baby and bump page. From there click on Edit Signature on the left side of the screen. You should see code something like this:

PHP:

[img]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2d1bb3/ttc.png[/img]


. Replace that code with this:

PHP:

[url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d1bb3][img]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2d1bb3/ttc.png[/img][/url]


.

*Shannon*, best of luck to you today. Fingers crossed that your blood test comes back with a very firm positive!!! :hugs:

*AreIn*, I don't blame you for being tired of the up and down. I can't imagine anything worse than living in limbo like that and not knowing what tomorrow will bring. And what Shannon said about the FRER tests could be exactly the problem you're having. Do you have another blue dye test that you can take or are you just going to wait for the blood draw on Weds? :hugs:

*Impatient*, I agree with you. It's one thing to think maybe you're pregnant and take an at home test at around 4 weeks, but it's a totally different story to go to the doctors for it. Even the majority of the women who are actively ttc wouldn't have reason to go to the doctor at the 4 week mark (I know we have some exceptions on this thread, just pointing out the majority). So yes, I think they were either ttc or had a very well timed accident and feared (hoped) pregnancy. 

*Jamie*, I am also guilty of being all over the LOST message boards, it's just too much fun to resist. I've tried to be good this season and I consider myself spoiler free, but it's so much fun to read what others think and theorize together! And yes, I had heard about the connection to a previous season, pretty cool!! And don't feel bad about manipulating your chart for crosshairs, that one lower temp was just confusing FF so I think you have the correct O date listed. I'm 3 dpo so we get to go through the 2ww together!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

You CERTAINLY have your BD bases covered this cycle Bernina! I'm too addicted to these message boards to check out the LOST ones, but I used to before I became obsessed with ttc : ) Yeah for the 2ww!


----------



## AreIn83

Bernina-I'm going to try to sit on this as long as humanely possible. DH got WAAAAAYYY irritated yesterday when I asked him to stop for the FRER. He's tired too!!! I would go spend $200 on HPTs if I thought I would get a conclusive answer. 

Shannon-If it was an ID, wouldn't I have a def + HPT by now? I'm so keeping FX for you, I know how absolutely frustrating and depressing this can get!!!! It's hard to keep going sometimes.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Does anyone else ever get ovulation pains (I prefer to call it niggles because it isn't really painful) after they've ovulated? What is up with that?


----------



## Tinks85

Bernina, thanks for the info. You should be able to click on my ticker now. I have been reading all the leasons on FF and i think i have just overloaded my head lol. There is so much to take in and so many signs to check for. I will be panicing for no reason.

Hope your 2ww goes quick for you.

Fx for everyone :flower:


----------



## impatient

Thanks Bernina...glad I'm not the only one who thinks that!!


----------



## bernina

Clickable ticker is working perfect *Tinks*! Your chart looks perfectly normal for post o temps. I see you had ewcm today, make sure to start up your BD'ing at least every other day until confirmed ovulation to maximize your chances of catching that egg!!

*AreIn*, I think I would probably be doing the same as you, trying to wait it out. I get too depressed over negative tests and you have the added confusion of some positive, some negative. Best of luck to you over the next few days, really hoping for a positive blood test on Wednesday!! :)


----------



## AreIn83

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Does anyone else ever get ovulation pains (I prefer to call it niggles because it isn't really painful) after they've ovulated? What is up with that?

I do! In Sept when I O'd that was medicated I had pains on my left. This month I O'd (and hadn't since Sept) I had pains on my right. I have actual pain though, it shoots up into my hip and through my back. It's like a lesser version of a cyst rupturing-which hurts like hell I might add :pop:


----------



## Tinks85

Only a little bit of EWCM but there all the same and the test line on my opks are getting darker. 

I think i have a busy weekend ahead of me :happydance:

If anyone has any tips on charting that may help a newbie to temping i will be happy to hear them.

Babydust to all x


----------



## bernina

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Does anyone else ever get ovulation pains (I prefer to call it niggles because it isn't really painful) after they've ovulated? What is up with that?

I get some sort of sensation for at least a few days after I ovulate. Like you said, they're not really pain, but definitely feels like something is going on. This cycle I had the usual ovulation sensations and today I feel this small weak shooting sensation in my right side. I was also very gassy and bloated the past 2 days. Could have easily been something I ate, but I think I might always feel that way after ovulation. Not sure if that's good or bad or no sign at all (probably the latter). I was a terrible symptom spotter with my first cycle of charting and have tried not to pay too much attention but sometimes it's so hard!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks Bernina and AreIn83 - I found another discussion about this online and a couple of women were told that ov pains after ov could be the egg moving through the fallopian tubes or the corpus luteum floating around. That seems reasonable to me. Sorry yours hurt so much AreIn83! Have you had ovarian cysts? I hear that they definitely hurt something fierce.


----------



## impatient

Tinks85 said:


> Only a little bit of EWCM but there all the same and the test line on my opks are getting darker.
> 
> I think i have a busy weekend ahead of me :happydance:
> 
> If anyone has any tips on charting that may help a newbie to temping i will be happy to hear them.
> 
> Babydust to all x

This is my first cycle, but I think one of the most important things is to put the thermometer in the same spot under your tounge each time! Different spots give different results. It can differ enough to really mess up a chart! When I put mine way in the back its almost a whole degree higher than when its towards the front. good luck


----------



## bernina

Tinks85 said:


> Only a little bit of EWCM but there all the same and the test line on my opks are getting darker.
> 
> I think i have a busy weekend ahead of me :happydance:
> 
> If anyone has any tips on charting that may help a newbie to temping i will be happy to hear them.
> 
> Babydust to all x

Here are the things I've learned in my 4 months of charting:

Don't talk or move around too much before taking your temp, as one of the other posters pointed out, if you breathe in a mouthful of cool room air, it can really lower your temperature.
Don't stress if you forget to temp one day or do it at a different time. You're looking for an overall pattern and one single temperature really doesn't mean anything.
Don't worry if your post o temps take a dip before the expected arrival of AF. It could be implantation dip or it could be absolutely nothing at all. 
Don't worry if your post o temps don't rise quickly after ovulation. They do need to rise and stay above the coverline (it's okay to have 1 or 2 below) but they don't need to skyrocket up in the first few days.
Pay very close attention to your cervical mucus. This is a much better PREDICTOR of ovulation and can help you maximize the 3-4 day fertile window prior to ovulation. Temping only confirms ovulation and will not give you advance notice of when to BD.
Most importantly, don't let temping rule your life. Yes it takes some getting used to, but you don't want it to be hindering your sleep schedule and causing more stress during an already stressful time. Relax, take your temps as consistantly as possible and you should be fine.


----------



## AreIn83

impatient said:


> Tinks85 said:
> 
> 
> Only a little bit of EWCM but there all the same and the test line on my opks are getting darker.
> 
> I think i have a busy weekend ahead of me :happydance:
> 
> If anyone has any tips on charting that may help a newbie to temping i will be happy to hear them.
> 
> Babydust to all x
> 
> This is my first cycle, but I think one of the most important things is to put the thermometer in the same spot under your tounge each time! Different spots give different results. It can differ enough to really mess up a chart! When I put mine way in the back its almost a whole degree higher than when its towards the front. good luckClick to expand...




Yeah, they def show the warm spots are under the back of your tongue, not the front. You'll get a much more accurate reading. Also, make sure you get to as close the same time every day as you can. Even just 20 minutes can make a huge difference! See my chart for reference :haha:


Jamie-It's not like labor pain or anything :haha: but it will make me stop walking and catch my breath. I have ovarian cysts but when they rupture, the pain makes me vomit sometimes.


----------



## Tierney

bernina said:


> *Jamie*, I definitely think you ov'd on cd 15, hopefully tomorrow's temp will be nice and high and you'll get your official crosshairs! LOST is awesome this season, I am loving every minute and last nights Sayid episode was great! I'm really beginning to believe that the alt timeline they are showing us (where the plane landed safely in LA) is a reality in which the losties were granted the one thing they always wanted either by Jacob or the man in black. I think Sayid wished for Nadia to be alive, and he got that, but then in a clear case of be careful what you wish for, he can't have her. So looking forward to next week! Thanks for the well wishes!!
> 
> *Impatient*, you're definitely at the point where you could start to feel some symptoms, I know it's so hard not to symptom spot. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> *Tierney*, you're right, we're just one day off. I should be 2 dpo today, hopefully my chart will reflect that tomorrow. Happy to go through the 2ww with you!
> 
> *Sweetmama*, congratulations on your new home. Sounds like you are at a very exciting point in your life right now, full of changes. I hope that new house has room for a nursery :)
> 
> *Snuggs*, sorry to hear that you're in limbo land but remember it's not over until AF rears her ugly head. Fingers crossed for you, you're definitely still in the running!!
> 
> *Babyhopes*, if you BD'd on cd 27 then you are well covered!
> 
> *Fairy*, how are you doing? Any symptoms yet?
> 
> *Pixxie*, so glad you were able to get a doctor appointment so soon! I know easier said than done, but try not to be scared, everything will be fine. Not positive what they do in the UK but here they will give you a pelvic exam and then depending on your problems they will probably do a vaginal ultrasound. It sounds worse than it is, it's really pretty painless and it shows the doctor what your uterus and ovaries look like, a good way to spot potential problems or determine if further tests are needed. Best of luck and keep us posted!

:happydance:
yeah bernina we can drive each other mad sympton spotting, i think im getting some already but then have to remind myself that im only 4 dpo is this too early to have any symptons?
x


----------



## bernina

I agree with thermometer placement impatient, very good tip.

Also, for those ladies who check their cervix position or their cervical mucus internally, please make sure to always wash your hands prior to checking, no need to risk infection. I'm sure this goes without saying, but sometimes I'm so eager to check that I have to remind myself to wash my hands first and then check. That's why I usually check my cervix position in the shower and then wash my hands before I use the bathroom so I can check cm if I need to.


----------



## bernina

*Tierney*, yeah 2ww!! 4 dpo is probably too early to spot symptoms, but of course never say never. I'd say probably around 9 dpo is when the real symptoms could start, but some women don't get any until much much later. Fingers crossed for us!!


----------



## Tierney

Bernina - I feel like im wishing my life away, I can't wait for the next 10 days to pass, I'm planning to test on Mothers day, how nice would it be to get a BFP on Mothers Day x


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks for thinking of me Bernina. I'm ok, symptoms vary in degree each day. Today it was really sore bbs. Still letting it sink in. I tested again today on an IC and the line was much darker.


----------



## bernina

*Fairy*, I'm sure it will take some time to sink in and really think of yourself as pregnant, but a nice dark line on the test and sore boobs are reassuring for sure! Continued sticky glue coming your way!

*Tierney*, I know how you feel, I can't wait for the 2 weeks to be over, but of course I don't want to miss what goes on during that time either. When is Mother's Day celebrated in the UK? Here in the States we celebrate in May so I'm really hoping yours is sometime in March :)


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> Thanks Pichi. My midwife said a line is a line no matter how faint it is lol. I told her basically I am scared and want a blood test.
> 
> I am almost 7 weeks she says :haha: I said :nope: give me a test lol
> 
> I dont want anything wrong but the way I am feeling its pregnancy or something else is going on in my stomach :rofl:

I have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## AreIn83

I'm symptom spotting...someone stop me.


----------



## Tierney

bernina said:


> *Fairy*, I'm sure it will take some time to sink in and really think of yourself as pregnant, but a nice dark line on the test and sore boobs are reassuring for sure! Continued sticky glue coming your way!
> 
> *Tierney*, I know how you feel, I can't wait for the 2 weeks to be over, but of course I don't want to miss what goes on during that time either. When is Mother's Day celebrated in the UK? Here in the States we celebrate in May so I'm really hoping yours is sometime in March :)

its Sunday the 14th of March so I should be 13dpo im going to try to make myself not test until that date! x


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Pichi. My midwife said a line is a line no matter how faint it is lol. I told her basically I am scared and want a blood test.
> 
> I am almost 7 weeks she says :haha: I said :nope: give me a test lol
> 
> I dont want anything wrong but the way I am feeling its pregnancy or something else is going on in my stomach :rofl:
> 
> I have everything crossed for you!!Click to expand...

Thank you, but its negative so I am going to the midwife monday.


----------



## AreIn83

Shannon, I'm very sorry.


----------



## Sweetmama26

bernina said:


> *Impatient*, don't put too much stock in one temp. I know we all love to see sky high temps in the LP, but sometimes that's just not how our hormones are working and that definitely doesn't mean anything is wrong. I am the same though, I get so excited when I see a high number and then feel worried when it takes a dive or doesn't seem to rise up. But I looked at plenty of pregnancy charts in the gallery and lots have either a slow rise or a few dips.
> 
> *Arein*, I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this. When was your blood drawn, was it today or did you get the results today from a previous draw? Thinking of you and sending you extra special sticky glue. Please keep us posted. :hugs:
> 
> *Sweetmama*, congrats on your O, that is great news!! Look at that, you just skipped a whole week of the 2ww!!
> 
> *Tinks*, it would be great if you could post a link to your chart (or make your ticker a clickable link). My temps are always all over the place until like 3 or so days before ovulation (and I ovulate late in my cycle). I think it's very normal for your pre ovulation temps to be up and down, it's really a consistant post o raise that you're looking for (and a possible dip on the day you O, but not everyone gets that). When you post your chart we can take a better look and see.
> 
> I'm 3 dpo today and when I woke up at 3am to use the bathroom I could not go back to sleep, I was so eager to take my temp and see if it went up that I think I kept myself awake. I eventually fell back asleep but I'm pretty sure I didn't get 3 hours of good sleep before I temped, so not sure how accurate my temp is today. The good thing is that it went up like crazy and FF finally gave me crosshairs and an O date.


LOL yeah that's helpful that I just skipped a whole week lol. I'm excited that I O'd finally!



NicoleB said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG Look at my ticker guys I got an O on my chart and now it says 7DPO YAY YAY YAY!!!!!!! Its a broken crosshair but its there none the less! :happydance:
> 
> yay!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks!!!



shaerichelle said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Pichi. My midwife said a line is a line no matter how faint it is lol. I told her basically I am scared and want a blood test.
> 
> I am almost 7 weeks she says :haha: I said :nope: give me a test lol
> 
> I dont want anything wrong but the way I am feeling its pregnancy or something else is going on in my stomach :rofl:
> 
> I have everything crossed for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, but its negative so I am going to the midwife monday.Click to expand...

Hugs hopefully the midwife can help you!!


----------



## momtoboys1

My husband and I are proud parents of four boys. I always wanted to have a girl and would like to try one last time. I won't be disappointed if I have a boy, but I will be over the moon if it's a girl.
I am on cd8, first time charting as we want to plan for a girl, looks like I am due to ovulate tomorrow, I used an ovulation kit today and got a faint line.
So fingers crossed


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Arein83. Its torture having the symptoms


----------



## AreIn83

It is torture. The first 5 months I was off the shot, I had every pregnancy symptom known to man. BB tenderness (for the entire 5 months), morning sickness, cramps, acne, bloating...you name it. I went through a ton of HPTs only to find out I was never O-ing at all. Keep trying girl!


----------



## Firedancer41

momtoboys1 said:


> My husband and I are proud parents of four boys. I always wanted to have a girl and would like to try one last time. I won't be disappointed if I have a boy, but I will be over the moon if it's a girl.
> I am on cd8, first time charting as we want to plan for a girl, looks like I am due to ovulate tomorrow, I used an ovulation kit today and got a faint line.
> So fingers crossed

Hi Momtoboys! I haven't read ahead and don't know if this has already been addressed...

OPKs are different from HPTs. In order for an OPK to be +, the test line has to be *as dark or darker than* the control line. If you got a faint line, then you have a bit longer before o.

Best wishes to you!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ok so I never realized how much work goes into just picking out hardware for your cabinetry and paint colors, I spent all day almost doing it.


----------



## impatient

AreIn83...I won't be much help stopping you cause I've been symptom spotting as well! Lol I've been sick to my stomach for two days which isn't like me. I've also had weird musscle spasam things in my lower belly...see I told you I wouldn't be much help!!! Lol


----------



## RedRose19

ladies... i really think my chart makes no sense... one min its up.. next its down.. and ff keeps chaging my ov dates.. i dunno what day im on or when to test... :dohh: just so confused


----------



## impatient

Babyhopes...sorry for your confusion, that must be a pain! I'm no expert, but it looks like 28 or 34 to me! How long is your LP?


----------



## RedRose19

i wish i knew.. my cycles are very irregular.. they have always been trouble... thats why i thought charting would help.. but its confusing me more lol... im tempted to go back to just bd every other day :rofl:


----------



## AreIn83

[URL=https://s904.photobucket.com/albums/ac247/arein83/?action=view&current=Photo2.jpg][IMG]https://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac247/arein83/th_Photo2.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Ok, so positive or evap? I haven't been able to catch anymore that look like this.


----------



## impatient

AreIn38...OMG!! I hope its a BFP for you! I did have a huge blue evap on a test like that a few months ago, but I hope yours is real. Do you have any other brands. Test again with something else to be sure!


----------



## AreIn83

It was after this one that I called the OB and got an order for my beta. Since this one, I had a pos Fact Plus, 2 neg FRER and another questionable Equate brand that had a pos line when I took it to DH. I put it down to get my camera and now you can see it if you squint and turn it the right way LOL. 
I told Bernina I wasn't going to test....I bought three more tonight. I need mental evaluation. I was like holding it up in front of the lap top camera and turning it and DH says "....Uh...what...are you doing exactly?" I told him to leave me to my psychoses.


----------



## impatient

Hahahahaha...I know exactly how you feel. I've been there many times! This TTC stuff does make a girl feel crazy! I have to admit that even when I know its gonna be a BFP I kind of enjoy the whole analyzing the different tests process(in a sick and twisted way)! It could just be to early. Maybe FMU tomorrow will make it darker! FX for you!!


----------



## baby_dixon

I just started charting this cycle so I've only got 2 days really, but I charted a few days before this cycle as well just to look at....

This is sooo confusing! It seems like they can b all over the place...I dont see how anyone can look at a chart and see when they are ovulating...it makes no sense to me :shrug:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Baby hopes My charts are like yours all over the place and I have really weird cycles too, I just got my crosshairs today so don't give up


----------



## bernina

*AreIn*, that's a promising looking test. Def use something like Clear Blue or FRER with fresh morning urine and see what you get!!! Fingers crossed for you!

To the girls who have charts that are hard to read, keep up with the charting, at least get one cycle under your belt, it can tell you so much about your body. I have a hard time making sense of the charts until I get to within 3 or 4 days of ovulation and then my temps drop and start to level out and then go up pretty markedly after ovulation. I only know this because I've temped for 3 cycles, the first one I was totally clueless and had no idea what to expect. FF is a pretty smart tool and it can decipher some pretty rocky looking charts. 

*Babyhopes*, I think you may be able to test with your next available batch of first morning urine. You'll be 15 dpo at that point. Doesn't mean you still couldn't get a false negative, but I def don't think it's too early to test for you. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## bernina

I love it, just turned midnight and I'm officially 4 dpo, woa hoo!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetmama26

bernina said:


> I love it, just turned midnight and I'm officially 4 dpo, woa hoo!!! :happydance:

YAY! I'm officially 8 dpo lol


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Pichi. My midwife said a line is a line no matter how faint it is lol. I told her basically I am scared and want a blood test.
> 
> I am almost 7 weeks she says :haha: I said :nope: give me a test lol
> 
> I dont want anything wrong but the way I am feeling its pregnancy or something else is going on in my stomach :rofl:
> 
> I have everything crossed for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, but its negative so I am going to the midwife monday.Click to expand...


Wow I think they should give you an scan!!!


----------



## moochacha

bernina said:


> I love it, just turned midnight and I'm officially 4 dpo, woa hoo!!! :happydance:

Woo hoo :dance: roll on 2ww


----------



## pichi

Bernina ; fingers crossed this will be the month


Shannon: could you not maybe ask for a scan? Its strange you are getting positives and the symptoms of pregnancy yes people are saying no.


----------



## foxyloxy28

yey bernina - 4dpo :)

baby_dixon - chart looks fine, your temp has dropped down to pre ov range.

babyhopes - as bernina says, it shouldn't be too early to test again in the next day or so. Good luck


----------



## fairygirl

Good luck Bernina!
Shannon, so sorry you still feel in limbo.
Sweetmama, you're in the 1ww now.
Impatient, how you doing?
AreIn83, thinking of you x


----------



## NicoleB

How are you foxy? Miss ya around here..I've been out more than in the last week or so also..kinda just need to break I guess..


----------



## fairygirl

Oo, just read back, Babyhopes, any news?


----------



## Kaede351

Surely the doctors/midwives should be doing something for you Shannon? Bug them until they do!!! Good Luck!!

XxX


----------



## mysticdeliria

OMG!! Look what happens when I take a few days off. Maybe I should do it more often, it seems to be good luck for you girls! 

:happydance:HUGE HUGE CONGRATS TO PICHI, FAIRY AND KAEDE :yipee:!!! I'm so excited for you girls!! Pichi and Fairy I cannot believe how in sync the two of you are, it only makes sense that you should be bump buddies. Good job you three, and enjoy 1st tri!!:thumbup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Nicole

I'm ok thanks hun. Not been around much as I didn't want to bring my negativity onto the thread. :) 

This is my last month trying - gonna have a serious thinkk about where to go from here after this cycle. 

how are you doing?


----------



## mysticdeliria

moochacha said:


> :wohoo: everything is GREAT with our bean!!! No more worrying, its position is more towards the back and we saw the HB :dance: I can now relax and stop stressing and second guessing myself. :D

Oh Moochacha,

I just caught up to this post and I'm so, so, so glad to hear that all is well!!! :yipee: What a relief for you and DH, I can't believe how long you had to wait but now that you know you must be so thrilled (I know I am)! So do they know why your HPTs were coming back negative? That seems so strange.


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hi Nicole
> 
> I'm ok thanks hun. Not been around much as I didn't want to bring my negativity onto the thread. :)
> 
> This is my last month trying - gonna have a serious thinkk about where to go from here after this cycle.
> 
> how are you doing?

Yeah thats kinda how I'm feeling also..kinda staying away cuz I feel low the last almost 2 weeks. We arent giving up we are trying but I'm not stressing so much I am doing opk and temping but not letting it all get to me this cycle.

I'm sorry you're done ttc after this cycle (all tho I really hope you wont need to because you'll be pregnant) but I can understand your feelings after months of trying it takes its toll..It took us 3 1/2 years with our 9 year old so I really do understand. :hugs:


----------



## impatient

fairygirl said:


> Good luck Bernina!
> Shannon, so sorry you still feel in limbo.
> Sweetmama, you're in the 1ww now.
> Impatient, how you doing?
> AreIn83, thinking of you x

Thanks for asking...I was sad at my temp this morning, but have seen pregnant charts with two dips so hopefully its okay! I have had unusually feelings in my lower belly like musscle spasams and I was really sick to my stomach all day on 1 Wednesday. Who knows!! How are YOU feeling is the real question?? Lol


----------



## fairygirl

Impatient, I am feeling sore with wind right now. I hope your tem recovers as it is a bit early for AF isn't it?

:hugs: to Foxy and Nicole. I really hope things work out for you both soon.


----------



## NicoleB

Thanks! I know things will be OK for me..I just find myself thinking I should be pregnant right now but here I am trying..I know its not a very good way of thinking and it only last a second but..


----------



## Sweetmama26

Fairy girl - I'm sure the 1ww wait will fly by as I have to pack for the next 3 weeks but I can't be pregnant yet anyways. Not till after the 18th at least.


----------



## foxyloxy28

It must be hard for you right now nicole - hopefully you'll be successful this cycle.

I tried for over 3 years with my now ex. I can't go through all 
that again - I don't know how you managed! Lots of respect 
for you hun


----------



## mysticdeliria

Shannon-So sorry to hear about all the trouble and uncertainty that's still with you. I'm with the other girls, ask for a scan, hopefully you will get some good news.

Nicole-Glad to hear that you are feeling better and back in the temping game. Hopefully the extra fertility from the mc will work in your favour.

Foxy-I'm so sad to hear that you are not going to TTC after this cycle. You will be so missed around here, but I understand, you need to do for you first. Have you gone in to the doc yet? I really, really hope that this is your lucky cycle so you'll still keep us company.

Bernina-So glad to see that you o'd after your surgery. It means you are definitely back in the game now. Hopefully, that surgery did it's magic and you will over in 1st tri in the next couple of weeks!

:dust: to all the lovely ladies out there. Let's see some more BFPs, what a great week!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks mystic. I am going to visit a new dr in april and see if they will do anything. Current GP wasn't interested until we've been trying for 2 yrs. She didn't take into account previous relationship. I'm not even fussed if it happens this month, which tells me that I have already given up!

Maybe that will end being a good thing!

How aee you doing?


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> It must be hard for you right now nicole - hopefully you'll be successful this cycle.
> 
> I tried for over 3 years with my now ex. I can't go through all
> that again - I don't know how you managed! Lots of respect
> for you hun

It is.. I think it's harder right now then if I had just started AF last cycle..but the fact I was pg and should be now is so damn hard to deal with..I mean I'm not letting it get to me so bad its affecting me but that doesnt mean its not in my thoughts. ya know?
It was a hard long 3 1/2 years to get pg with Austin but I did not give up (I used clomid had a normal cycle for 3 months then nothing for 3 months had a U/S and found a little baby in there I was almost 12 weeks)


----------



## oxfairycakexo

Hi, am having trouble posting my chart - seems to come up as the person who's viewing it's chart NOT mine. Or the homepage :s Any ideas please?? x


----------



## xshell79

evening all,

havent been on for a while ...just been catching up with the thread seems like theres alot of mixed emotions and low times at the mo...

was hoping now springs here it would bring us all some luck and lots of sticky glue for everyone!!!  

well im not sure whats going on with my cycle not sure if i have ov or not or wether the dates wrong with ff or wether im still in the waiting game since m/c in jan ...i just dont know so im feeling a bit crappy and confused!

foxy- send u big hugs hun and good luck with the new gp ...xx

bernia / nicole - lots of sticky glue for you 2 hope the 2ww flys by!

lots of sticky glue for all the lastest bfp's


----------



## lolley

just wanted to say thank you nicole for yesterday i have my crosshairs today so you were right :flower:


----------



## NicoleB

lolley said:


> just wanted to say thank you nicole for yesterday i have my crosshairs today so you were right :flower:

:thumbup: glad you have your crosshairs honey!!


----------



## Snugggs

Hi Girls :wave:

I hope every one is ok? Ive been catching up on the last few days, and a lot of you seem so sad at the moment :hugs:, especially Foxy and Nicole. I hope you ladies feel much better soon :flower:

I too have been feeling a little deflated, note my absence from the thread. I didn't want to be moaning on here left right and centre :blush:

My chart is looking very "funky" to say the least and i think i need some serious professional stalkers to advise. I am so confused by it all. As you know FF noted my OV at 28CD and then 2W later moved it to 38CD. I was annoyed but didn't think much of it as me and OH had better BD scores for OV at 38CD:thumbup:. Well 2 days ago, i plotted my temp and FF completely removed my crosshairs. Do as it looks at the moment i am 56CD and no sign of OV!:cry:

I've also stopped symptom spotting now:wacko:

When i look at my chart i can spot a couple of days that are possible OV, but that's basing on my having no pre dip and flat temps.

Just to go back on this story a little, i don't think ive mentioned it before, but i think i may have some sort of hormonal/infertility problem that i now have Gyn appointments for. Maybe this funky chart is part of what could be wrong? This is the link with my symptoms ect.
https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/286871-mysterious-hormonal-illness-dr-clueless-could-you-help.html

Sorry to drone on girls :dohh:

I would grately appreciate some advice

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Glad you ov-ed Bernina! Can't wait to watch your chart over the next 2 weeks.

Foxy, I'm so sorry that you are going to give up charting after this month. Could you sign up to another Dr and tell them you've been trying for 2 years just to speed things up? I take it you're not over 30? I truly hope that things work out for you very soon. x


----------



## Hazelnut

Hi ladies, 
Hope you are all ok. I too have noticed some lows on the thread, i do hope everyone is ok. :flower:
I have come on today, so feel like sh*te!
FF moved my O day from day 21 to day 29, and i don't know what the hell is going on. O on day 29 would mean i have a luteal phase of 7 days!! :cry:
I have only charted for 1 month and i don't think i've always done it right.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bc084

x x x x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey all I have a house inspection at 4:30 this afternoon, I'm so excited that means were one step closer to being in our house!


----------



## foxyloxy28

snuggs - I think you ov'd on CD28. I think your CM latee in your cycle is throwing FF off. Try removing the fertile CM after CD28 and see if that makes any difference. :)

hazel - I think FF may just be unable to determine ov because you have a fair few temps missing. See what happens this cycle :)

fish&chips - I'm going to register with a new GP at the end of the month. I'll be armed with a few months worth of charts and I won't be taking no for an answer! I'm 29 this year, so my GP wasn't interested age wise. 

I've decided I can't bring myself to give up charting, as it reassures me that things are sort of working! I'm sure I'll bounce back soon enough, I usually do!

Thanks for everyone's support, you ladies really are great :)


----------



## fairygirl

Foxy, you are so wise!


----------



## foxyloxy28

haha, I wouldn't go that far fairy! I make it up as I go along! :)


----------



## fairygirl

Nah, you definately see things I don't!
Where is everybody, I want my chart fix?


----------



## Roxter

Hiya. Started charting this month but have a question. The OPKs in previous months have never tested positive and someone said I might not be ovulating so to try temping.... my question is.... if I don't ovulate, then how do have AF? probably being thick but had to ask?


----------



## Reds05

Roxter - you are not being thick, I am sure there are alot of people that think that but haven't asked yet.

You can still have a period even without ovulation. An AF is when the uterus sheds it lining that has built up in preperation for a wee eggie. If that lining is not used, then your hormone level drops and your body sheds it.

Hope this has helped and good luck with charting. Considering it myself, especially after finding out that my SIL is now pregnant (so happy for her but also a bit jealous)

Fx for you.


----------



## pichi

foxyloxy28 said:


> snuggs - I think you ov'd on CD28. I think your CM latee in your cycle is throwing FF off. Try removing the fertile CM after CD28 and see if that makes any difference. :)
> 
> hazel - I think FF may just be unable to determine ov because you have a fair few temps missing. See what happens this cycle :)
> 
> fish&chips - I'm going to register with a new GP at the end of the month. I'll be armed with a few months worth of charts and I won't be taking no for an answer! I'm 29 this year, so my GP wasn't interested age wise.
> 
> I've decided I can't bring myself to give up charting, as it reassures me that things are sort of working! I'm sure I'll bounce back soon enough, I usually do!
> 
> Thanks for everyone's support, you ladies really are great :)

thats why i initially started charting for - to see if my bits were working hehe 

fingers crossed for you that you get this bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## JB3

Hi Ladies, could you have a quick peak at my chart please, i have o'd today but had to discard my temp this morning as i had to get up to be sick! is this going to totally mess my chart up? if i o'd today should i see a dip tomorrow?
thanks all


----------



## fairygirl

JB3 If you O'd today, your temp should start climbing tomorrow. As you have an opk+ today you could O in the next 48hours. You should get your 3 sustained temps soon and I'd imagine FF will give you crosshairs. 
Feel better soon xx


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> snuggs - I think you ov'd on CD28. I think your CM latee in your cycle is throwing FF off. Try removing the fertile CM after CD28 and see if that makes any difference. :)
> 
> hazel - I think FF may just be unable to determine ov because you have a fair few temps missing. See what happens this cycle :)
> 
> fish&chips - I'm going to register with a new GP at the end of the month. I'll be armed with a few months worth of charts and I won't be taking no for an answer! I'm 29 this year, so my GP wasn't interested age wise.
> 
> I've decided I can't bring myself to give up charting, as it reassures me that things are sort of working! I'm sure I'll bounce back soon enough, I usually do!
> 
> Thanks for everyone's support, you ladies really are great :)

Glad you haven't given up on charting Foxy. I really hope this GP takes you seriously. I know I could be wrong is saying this but is it possible to "extend" the time you have been TTC so you're taken seriously? Am I bad for saying that?


----------



## bernina

Moochacha, I was going to ask the same thing!! If you could add a few months to your ttc time period, given all the trying you did in your past relationship. A little white lie in the ttc world isn't so bad now is it? :shrug:

I seem to be coming down with a throat infection. Woke up last night and could not get back to sleep, felt like there was a circus going on in my lower abdomen, my heart was racing, cold sweats and just generally uncomfortable. Not to mention I had a never ending thirst that kept me up drinking or using the bathroom all night. Not a very restful sleep and also not sure how accurate my temp is this morning. I will admit that I had happy thoughts that maybe everything I was feeling was implantation, but since I'm just on 5 dpo today and I noticed lots of white spots in my tonsils, I'm thinking it was all just the side effects of developing a nasty infection. I have acupuncture tomorrow so will definitely ask her to put in some needles to help combat that. Really want to avoid antibiotics if at all possible. 

How is everyone else doing, what about my 2ww buddies?


----------



## bernina

Hazelnut said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope you are all ok. I too have noticed some lows on the thread, i do hope everyone is ok. :flower:
> I have come on today, so feel like sh*te!
> FF moved my O day from day 21 to day 29, and i don't know what the hell is going on. O on day 29 would mean i have a luteal phase of 7 days!! :cry:
> I have only charted for 1 month and i don't think i've always done it right.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bc084
> 
> x x x x

I'm thinking you may have actually ovulated on cd 24 which would give you a normal luteal phase of 12 days. Foxy is right though, there are missing temps which is throwing FF off. Try to take your temp every day with this current cycle and FF should have an easier go at pinpointing your ovulation (I think you def are ovulating).


----------



## bernina

oxfairycakexo said:


> Hi, am having trouble posting my chart - seems to come up as the person who's viewing it's chart NOT mine. Or the homepage :s Any ideas please?? x

I'll make the assumption that you're using Fertility Friend as your charting site.

Go to your chart, then click on My Homepage on the left side. Then from that page click on Home Page Settings, again on the left side of the screen.

That should bring up a page with a url you can copy, that's the one you want to use.

Should look something like this (where your username or id is listed instead of bernina):
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/bernina


----------



## impatient

Hello ladies! Just thought I'd check in and tell you all that I tested today and BFN of course. I know its still early, but I went to the dollar store and stocked up so I couldn't resist. I have been having serious nausea off and on for a few days now. Its a really sick feeling in my upper stomach. It goes away if I eat, but comes right back. I wouldn't think a stomach flu would last for days. Maybe its just PMS, who knows???


----------



## sahrene1978

Hi girls!! Well this is my first month charting and since I had a short cycle I may have O'd today but not sure I think I need one or two more days of higher temps if I am reading it correct. My cm was spot on but this is all so new to me.. We are trying for a girl so we bd'd Tues, Wed and Friday morning and no more..

If it doesn't happen this cycle I will be ok since we have a vacation planned to Las Vegas at the end of the month and it will be my first time going. If I am I will be ecstatic but if not I will hopefully have a clearer picture of my cycle and get down to business again next month! 
:)

So fingers crossed the next couple days are high and then I can start my 2ww..Or if not see where my cycle will take me next!


Sahrene


----------



## Sweetmama26

Our house inspection went awesome so we're one step closer to be in our house.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning ladies

Just very quick post as off to work:

I told my GP we have been TTC since June 08, we have actually been NTNP since then and actively TTC since July 09!

So, according to my medical records, it'll be 2 years in july! Then they have to take me seriously!

Sorry to hear your are feeling unwell bernina, hope you feel better asap xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sorry to hear that others have been feeling down. I've not been on as I didn't want to be all doom and gloom on the thread as have been feeling pretty disheartened and fed up myself lately :(

Nicole it is quite normal to think about the fact that you should be pregnant - I find myself doing it all the time. I should be 28/29 weeks now and it's breaking my heart knowing that I should be in the final part of pregnancy but instead I'm right back at the beginning and it's taking longer than I hoped to get pregnant again :cry: I know I shouldn't dwell on what should've been but it's so hard.

Anyway am getting ready for ov later in the week - probably Thursday or Friday. OH is going away to Barcelona on Thursday evening but am planning on squeezing in :sex: before he goes and trying out a softcup. Tryng to remain positive and hopeful for this week https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/stock/smiley-character0009.gif


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry to hear your feeling down shazza. I can understand why you are feeling that way, it must be so hard.

I too am due to ov on Friday and have a pack of softcups - going to start using them on wednesday!

Good luck hun x


----------



## Snugggs

Morning Ladies,

Just a quick stop by as i meant to be working :comp:

I am so happy this morning, the :witch: got me!!!

I sound crazy, i know, but all of those :bfn: were getting me down and with my cycle being nearly 60 days long with no obvious sign ov OV, i just wanted to get the cycle over and done with...

..Here's to 1CD :wine:

Love and :dust: to you all


----------



## NicoleB

SmileyShazza said:


> Sorry to hear that others have been feeling down. I've not been on as I didn't want to be all doom and gloom on the thread as have been feeling pretty disheartened and fed up myself lately :(
> 
> Nicole it is quite normal to think about the fact that you should be pregnant - I find myself doing it all the time. I should be 28/29 weeks now and it's breaking my heart knowing that I should be in the final part of pregnancy but instead I'm right back at the beginning and it's taking longer than I hoped to get pregnant again :cry: I know I shouldn't dwell on what should've been but it's so hard.
> 
> Anyway am getting ready for ov later in the week - probably Thursday or Friday. OH is going away to Barcelona on Thursday evening but am planning on squeezing in :sex: before he goes and trying out a softcup. Tryng to remain positive and hopeful for this week https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/stock/smiley-character0009.gif

sorry about your loss!! :hugs: 
Its hard to let go I think some people think as soon as the bleeding stops we should forget..we dont.. I does get easier but it still hurts.


----------



## impatient

Snugggs said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Just a quick stop by as i meant to be working :comp:
> 
> I am so happy this morning, the :witch: got me!!!
> 
> I sound crazy, i know, but all of those :bfn: were getting me down and with my cycle being nearly 60 days long with no obvious sign ov OV, i just wanted to get the cycle over and done with...
> 
> ..Here's to 1CD :wine:
> 
> Love and :dust: to you all


I know how you feel! Congrats on starting your new cycle...thats always the next best thing:)


----------



## NicoleB

Snugggs said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Just a quick stop by as i meant to be working :comp:
> 
> I am so happy this morning, the :witch: got me!!!
> 
> I sound crazy, i know, but all of those :bfn: were getting me down and with my cycle being nearly 60 days long with no obvious sign ov OV, i just wanted to get the cycle over and done with...
> 
> ..Here's to 1CD :wine:
> 
> Love and :dust: to you all

I'm glad you're glad honey..I'm so glad you can move on now with a new cycle.. :hugs:


----------



## Snugggs

Thankyou *Impatient* and _*Nicole*_ :hugs:

I never thought i'd be so happy to have AF

Hope your temps stay high now for you both ans get those BFP rolling in for March :D


----------



## NicoleB

I have been doing opk and getting negatives..but my cervix was high yesterday almost couldnt reach it and I had a little stretchy cm when I checked my cervix than this morning my temp has gone up some and my day time temps are even higher then normal..but this happened 2 days in a row on cd 9 & 10 with high temps (all tho that could have been left over fever maybe?) I didnt add the high temps I added two lower temps..I dont know if Ive od becasue of the neg opks...mmmmmmmmm guess I'll see what the next few days bring. :wacko: gosh I hope this isn't the start of another messed up cycle..


----------



## impatient

Nichole...I would say if you see that EWCM get BDIng girl!! Better safe than sorry lol I don't check my cervix anymore because I can't find it to save my life!!! And trust me, I've been up there pretty high! Is it possibe to go right past it?


----------



## NicoleB

I guess it could be so low you go right past it.. I'm not sure. lol
I did dtd last night so if I did o hopefully got it..


----------



## impatient

lots of sticky :dust: to you Nichole


----------



## impatient

opps...sorry, I mean Nicloe lol I have a friend that spells it with a h so I'm used to spelling it that way!! 

Lots of sticky :dust: to you Nicole!


----------



## posh

I'm sorry that theres alot of down people on here, I hope everyone's PMA kick's in soon - although I know thats sometimes easier than said :haha:
I've been lurking but not posting, just trying to get the boring part of the cycle out of the way, so i'm hoping I will be back pretty soon.
Good luck to those in the 2ww, and :hugs: to everyone else.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: for Foxy, Nicole, and SmileyShazza :hugs:

I love your new profile pic Moochacha! I also like the muffins are sad cupcakes - too true! I'm making carrot cake cupcakes for my boss' birthday tonight :happydance:

Bernina and AreIn83 - I'm REALLY hoping for you both with all your crazy symptoms and signs! Of course I'm always pulling for everyone else as well, just wanted to say WOOT for your positive signals...

I see my gynie in a week and I'm hoping for a BFP before then so I can ask her for a confirmation test rather than an annual exam and referral to a fertility specialist! I'm not SS though - I've had everything from sore breasts to dizziness and nausea leading up to AF so I refuse to pay attention to those tempting symptoms :wacko: The only thing I'll listen to is a positive test and no AF!


----------



## AreIn83

She came Saturday morning. I knew I was trying too hard to see those lines. Cycle #17....here we go.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: AreIn83 :hugs: I'm so sorry the witch got you, and I'm sorry the POAS gods were teasing you! This was your first cycle of ovulating though, right? Well let's celebrate that and roll on to the next big try. I hope your charting experience will help you pinpoint your fertility window with much success!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry AF got you AreIn83


----------



## xshell79

evening all

sorry af got you arein83!

jamie2eyes- temps looking gd il keep fx for you and lots of sticky glue 

hopefully i think im having cm signs that ov might be here soon so im really hoping so just so i know were on the right track as still no af since mc....

im hoping spring brings lots and lots of :bfp: 's to this thread...........


----------



## Tierney

bernina said:


> How is everyone else doing, what about my 2ww buddies?

Hi Bernina sorry to hear your not well hope you feel better soon x

Not much happening with me at the moment, I think ive lost my PMA this month!

Foxy-glad to see you back on here!

anyone else in the 2ww?

x


----------



## Tessa

*I'm new to this site and to charting. 

Looking to learn lots and get that BFP! *


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome Tessa 

Make yourself at home :)


----------



## xshell79

tierney ur temps looking gd fx for you hun hopefully soon il be joining u guys in the 2ww!

foxy i carnt access your chart the link dont work hun!

welcome tessa....theres lots of lovely ladies on this thread that you can learn alot from with advice and such. ive only been on this site about 3 wks and im finiding it very useful....


----------



## foxyloxy28

Just amending it - it went haywire from my mobile! :D

bernina, Tierney & Jaimie - Nice looking temps ladies :) Good luck


----------



## Tierney

thanks shell, good luck with o! x


----------



## JB3

Hi Tessa
I have only been here a few weeks too and the ladies never get tired of answering all my crazy questions, like this next one, is it possible to BD too much? i have heard its ok as long as DH doesnt have a low count. 
xx


----------



## Tierney

thanks foxy good luck with the softcups i used these a couple of times this month and didn't find them as bad as what i thought they would have been x


----------



## xshell79

thats better foxy its back on ....

i just been messing around with temps and stuff on my ff chart to see what could happen over next few days .
.....just hope my temps stay low for another day or so as we havent done much bd'ing the last few days as oh on 12hr night shifts...roll on the morning ;-) 

tessa- have you a fertility friend chart that you could put a link on here so we can have a peek at!


----------



## NicoleB

JB3 said:


> Hi Tessa
> I have only been here a few weeks too and the ladies never get tired of answering all my crazy questions, like this next one, is it possible to BD too much? i have heard its ok as long as DH doesnt have a low count.
> xx

No its not..some people will say it yes you can bd to much,,.but if its what you and OH like then go for it..as long as dh doesnt have a low count then go for it..and even if he does every other day is ok.


----------



## xshell79

think i might invest in some softcups as ive read abit about them useful for ttc and had good reviews,,,,. well if :witch: gets me i'll be armed with my new cbfm and some softcups...

does anyone know, can you get softcups from boots or they have to be of the internet?

i'll be glad in a few days to hopefully get some cross hairs on my ff chart....


----------



## NicoleB

welcome Tessa!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

internet only - google instead softcups and it should come up.

:)


----------



## xshell79

ladies when charting your cm what would you put down when you have creamy/lotion cm and later the same day have egg white cm? as some days i have a bit of both ....sorry for tmi


----------



## foxyloxy28

For me, it would depend where in my cycle it is happening - however it is mainly creamy/lotionary I would enter it as that and monitor it over the next few days :D

If it is in your usual 'fertile window', I would record it as EWCM - you can always adjust it to Creamy if it doesn't fit with the following days CM.


----------



## Tessa

*Thanks for all the warm welcomes!! 



xshell79 said:
↑

tessa- have you a fertility friend chart that you could put a link on here so we can have a peek at!Click to expand...

I've recently started one... just finished transfering info over to it from the app I had on my phone. Fertility Friend seems to track a whole lot more, and I really like that! 

But, I've not yet figured out how to post the chart here. I was going to do a ticker too, but it says I don't have enough info enter to calculate my luteal phase. Even tho I've entered all cycles for the past year! *


----------



## xshell79

thanks foxy i think i was confusing my ff chart as my cm was forever changing and i didnt think it knew what to do...going to try and do an opk tomo afternoon to see what it says and for the next couple of days just incase i have a change in temps!

tessa- look forward to checking out your charts...im carnt remeber how to link it up from ff to bnb but im sure these lovely ladies will help you with that


----------



## SmileyShazza

Welcome Tessa :) If you go to "Homepage set up" then there will be a bit at the top that says "Your Charting Home Page Web Address" and then a link in a box. If you copy the link and put it in your signature then we can all get to it.

Hope that helps :)

Sorry the :witch: got you arein83.

Jamie your temps are looking good :thumbup: wishing you lots of luck hun :)


----------



## baby_dixon

ok so my period's just ended and my temp dropped pretty far..is that normal?
this is only my first month charting to i have no idea whats normal and whats not lol


----------



## Tessa

*Thank you Shazza!

I know it's not much yet, but let me know you all think!
Open to any/all suggestions!*


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Nice link Tessa! I submitted an answer to your poll : )

Hi Baby_Dixon! I think I have super low temps but my lowest is about a degree above yours. Probably perfectly normal though - you just have to get more temps in to establish your version of normal : )


----------



## bernina

*Impatient*, sorry to hear you got a BFN but those sound like promising signs. How long is your average luteal phase, do you know?

*Sahrene*, looking good for a possible ovulation on cd 7. Still need a few more days of high temps but looks promising!! Have a great time in Vegas, how fun!!

*Sweetmama*, so glad to hear the inspection went well, do you have an official move in date?

*Foxy*, glad to hear that your 2 year anniversary of ttc (this go around) is coming up soon, really hoping you get the attention and tests that you deserve. Can't wait to hear what you think of the SoftCups. Thanks for the well wishes. I had acupuncture today and she put 2 needles in my arms to help with that. I actually feel much better today, the white spots are still on my tonsils but I'm very prone to throat infections and usually time and extra vitamin c helps to clear them up.

*Snuggs*, so very happy that you are happy about AF coming and putting an end to the never ending cycle! Really hope this is a fresh start for you with a much earlier and definitive ovulation.

*Nicole*, I had a few words with your hormones and told them to play nice this cycle!! Glad you got some BD'ing in last night, always good to do whenever potential fertile cm is around.

*Posh*, glad to see you. Hope that the big O comes soon for you and then you can join us in the 2ww!

*Jamie*, thanks for the good thoughts on the chart. I let myself get excited the last few days so I'm really trying to ground myself to prevent disappointment in a week or so. I try to walk a fine line between hoping for a BFP but knowing that the odds are more in favor of a BFN. I really hope that gyn appointment turns into an OB appointment for you :) So far your temps look great!

*AreIn*, sorry that the witch got you. But on a positive note you have your first complete chart and that will really help you in this next cycle. Looks like you have a nice long luteal phase, good high post o temps. :hugs: to you!!

*Xshell*, glad to hear that you're seeing some positive ovulation signs. A miscarriage can really throw things off so it's totally possible to ovulate before a proper AF. Fingers crossed for you!! Oh and regarding the cm and how to record, just make sure you're not confusing his swimmers with ew or watery cm. I know sometimes I have a very hard time telling the difference. What I usually do is run the cm between my fingers. If it starts to get tacky and sticky after maybe 10 seconds I assume it's the swimmers. If it stays slippery then I mark it as ew or watery. 

*Tierney*, thanks for thinking of me!! Your temps continue to look really good and your BD schedule was stellar so you really have a shot this month!!

Welcome *Tessa*! Link works great. I'm curious if the bleeding you experienced on cd's 30-33 wasn't really the start of a fresh cycle? That would put your ovulation at a normal cd 17 instead of cd 46 (which is considered late ovulation). Also, for your poll it may help if you include your BD schedule. I realize that's highly personal information but many women choose to include it on their public chart so folks can see if you hit your fertile window. If you want to include it I believe the option is under your Home Page Settings. Looking forward to watching your chart continue to develop!

Welcome *BabyDixon*! It's totally normal for the temp to drop dramatically when AF starts. Some see a dramatic drop the day AF arrives, others a gradual ramp down over the course of AF. It's also normal for pre ovulation temps to be all over the place. Mine only level out a few days before ovulation, the first part of my cycle looks like a heart monitor.

Sticky glue to our recently pregnant ladies and those in the 2ww, baby dust to those approaching O, and PMA to those the witch got.


----------



## impatient

I think my normal Luteal Phase is around 14 days, but I can't be sure. Hopefuly I know either way in a couple days. I HATE waiting!!!! Your chart is looking nice:)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Bernina - Yes we move in on March 30th, isn't that crazy!!! 2.5 weeks away OMG.


Can anyone tell me an answer to a semi-stupid question? When you enter your temps on fertility friend and you get the .25 or whatever after your 36 degrees do you round the number after the point up if the second number after the point is a five or higher? I'm wondering if I should


----------



## baby_dixon

Okay...I have taken a look at a whoooole lotta people's charts and idk...maybe I'm just too new to this to get it but...I just DO NOT see how anyone can look at a chart for a minute and tell anything about it..........I don't see how fertility friend can judge ovulation and I REALLY don't see how anyone could determine upcoming ovulation before the temp spike afterward...maybe I'm just too new & inexperienced but...I'm confused...

It seems to me like they all look like heart monitors...up & down up & down...It just doesn't seem clear...idk...I'm new lol.


----------



## Tessa

bernina said:


> Welcome *Tessa*! Link works great. I'm curious if the bleeding you experienced on cd's 30-33 wasn't really the start of a fresh cycle? That would put your ovulation at a normal cd 17 instead of cd 46 (which is considered late ovulation). Also, for your poll it may help if you include your BD schedule. I realize that's highly personal information but many women choose to include it on their public chart so folks can see if you hit your fertile window. If you want to include it I believe the option is under your Home Page Settings. Looking forward to watching your chart continue to develop!

*Oh thanks for catching that bernina! Really appreciate all the help getting started! 
I just went and changed it to show my BD days! 

I thought that CD looked funny. Should look better now!  *


----------



## amberdawn723

Sweetmama26- You mean if your temp is 36.25, then you round up to 35.3? I suppose you could, but it makes more sense to me to put in your actual temp. It would be more accurate that way.

baby_dixon- after several cycles, ladies are able to see when ovulation is approaching by their cm and cp on their charts. To really be sure when ovulation is coming you have to use OPKs or a fertility monitor. They let you know when ovulation is coming in the next day or two. Charting simply confirms what OPKs and the monitors tell you. If they say ovulation is coming and then your chart never shows a thermal shift, then you probably didn't ovulate. And if you chart does confirm it, then you can reasonably ponder whether pregnancy is possible (by when you bd, etc). The charts are also helpful by letting you know when to test by how many dpo you are. :thumbup:


I wish my ovulation would arrive already for me! I've been using OPKs everyday now since cd 5 since I have no clue when ovulation normally is for me. I'm just being anxious. Waiting is so difficult.:wacko:


----------



## AreIn83

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :hugs: AreIn83 :hugs: I'm so sorry the witch got you, and I'm sorry the POAS gods were teasing you! This was your first cycle of ovulating though, right? Well let's celebrate that and roll on to the next big try. I hope your charting experience will help you pinpoint your fertility window with much success!

I'm hoping so, too. I'm not too upset, just tired, ya know? But AF has already gone, it was only a day and half. Normally I would be questioning this because it's something different than what has been the norm for me for the last year and half. However, this is what my periods were like before those damn shots so I'm hoping it's a good sign. 

You girls are great!


----------



## Tessa

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Nice link Tessa! I submitted an answer to your poll : )

*Thank you!! *


----------



## foxyloxy28

Don't round your temps up or down - far more accurate at 2 decimal places and gives a clearer pattern :)

By the way - Morning ladies.

Catch up later, must remove bum from bed and head to work!


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> Catch up later, must remove bum from bed and head to work!

I just read that as "must remove bum from head" :rofl:

I don't think I've woken up properly yet! :wacko:


----------



## Tessa

* Just had to share this!... I am currently taking the free charting course at FertilityFriend and I'm on Lesson 9: Cervix Position, Optional Fertility Sign. So I'm taking the quiz and the question reads, "If you feel uncomfortable checking your cervix or cannot recognize the changes: 

c.) You should have your best friend check it for you."

I about fell in the floor laughing at that one. Such a vivid image! 
*


----------



## pichi

hey everyone. just thought i'd pop in so see how everyone is getting on ^__^


----------



## Tierney

hey pichi, hope your little beans nice and snuggled in!

Arein83 your little ones really cute x

OMG Tessa was that really an answer! lol

Well my temps stayed high so im hoping that the dip may have been implantation but dont want to get my hopes up to much!

x


----------



## pichi

Tierney: your chart looks good :D fingers crossed for you and the rest of the girls xx


----------



## Snugggs

Morning Ladies,

I have no idea at all what is going on with my body! Yesterday i had a light gush of AF (sorry TMI), so, i corked! but then it all completely dried up and dissapeared and ive not seen sign of AF since.

Do i mark this a spotting (being as it has now stopped), or do i go ahead and mark it as light on my chart and assume i'm on a new cycle?

FF have given me my cross hairs back now and for the last 3 days my temps have stayed above the line.

All stalkers welcome!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Morning ladies,

I have been trying for 7months now and this is my first month charting. Used opks before and using them daily along with pregnacare.


Can anyone have a look at my chart. Its so confusing? 

Thanks x


----------



## pichi

snuggs i'd hold on a few days and see what they bring :)

Kayleigh Lou: according to FF you ov'd on the 3rd March because after that date you had 3 temps higher than your previous temps. looks like you had a temp dip 5dpo like i did also. you're now 6dpo and have maybe another 6days plus to wait till af if you're not sure of your lp


----------



## Snugggs

Thanks Pichi, i think i will. For now ive marked it as spotting so that it is still all plotting on one chart (which now means i'm 20dpo!). Hopefully the temps will stay high :D


*Kayleigh Lou *I think your charts looking good. If your temps continue to stay high for a few days i would say FF have your OV day correct and the dip at 5dpo a possible implantation.
FX'd for you... good luck


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

But ive been getting negs on the opks??

On the opks i usually get a positive around cd17 ish.


----------



## pichi

you won't get +opks now. you're passed OV according to FF. that's why it's best charting from CD1 because FF can get a better idea of your temps post and pre ovulation ^__^


----------



## NicoleB

Snugggs said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> I have no idea at all what is going on with my body! Yesterday i had a light gush of AF (sorry TMI), so, i corked! but then it all completely dried up and dissapeared and ive not seen sign of AF since.
> 
> Do i mark this a spotting (being as it has now stopped), or do i go ahead and mark it as light on my chart and assume i'm on a new cycle?
> 
> FF have given me my cross hairs back now and for the last 3 days my temps have stayed above the line.
> 
> All stalkers welcome!

Thats a hard one because if it was anything more then spotting then ff counts it as af but since it was only one time (cant even say one day if it didnt last that long) I wouldnt count it as af..I say log it as spotting and see what ff does. if they count it as a new cycle (it shouldnt) then just log it in your notes.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I have a 35 day cycle. Now im even more confused lol. Even if i ovulated cd10 surely my cd9 &10 opk would have picked up a slight surge. They were bright white. 

Opks started getting darker as of cd14. Havent tested again today as i test around 12 ish.

Thanks for your help ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## Snugggs

I'm terribly difficult aren't i :shy:

Yes, AF lasted around 20 mins (and if it was AF, surely i can get in the guiness wold records for shortest AF ever:rofl:).

I've marked as spotting for now... Lets see what FF comes up with in the next few days

x


----------



## pichi

Kayleigh Lou: i think maybe because you havn't started temping from the very start of your cycle FF thinks you have OV'd because you have gotten higher temps than those earlier on in the cycle. if this is your first month temping just use this as a "tester" month. get to grips on when you ov, what sort of temps you want to look for etc... and next month will be so much easier ^__^


----------



## Snugggs

Kayleigh Lou said:


> I have a 35 day cycle. Now im even more confused lol. Even if i ovulated cd10 surely my cd9 &10 opk would have picked up a slight surge. They were bright white.
> 
> Opks started getting darker as of cd14. Havent tested again today as i test around 12 ish.
> 
> Thanks for your help ladies xxxxxxx

I sounds like you know your cycles really well. If you are getting negative OPK's the i wouldn't worry too much at the moment about FF saying you have OV'd. I know i have had an exceptionally long cycle this month, but FF has already changed my OV date 3 times and, although it sooo confusing, as the days go on and i take more temps, i can kinda see why FF have changed the dates.

I say you should keep doing what you're doing, if you're temp drops tomorrow then there's a good chance you may not have OV'd and in a few days time FF will change the crosshairs.

x


----------



## pichi

snugggs - yeah, i aggree. the crossbars are dashed lines so FF isn't sure exactly if O happened at the time it specified


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Ah i didnt realise FF could change the red lines. I though it was going to stick like it! That makes a little more sense. I assumed that my temps would be kinda the same most of the month apart from ov. Just suprised to see all the dips.

Ive been noting down everything in the last 7 months as in august my depo ran out. So wanted to give info to my doctor. But first month in temping. 

Oooo its all confusing lmao


----------



## pichi

its honestly not that bad once you get the hang of it. i only charted properly for 2 months - that 2nd month (being this cycle) i fell pregnant :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Your chart is looking pretty fab Tierney &#8211; will be watching how it evolves over the next few days &#8211; lets hope those temps rise nice and high and stay elevated for you :thumbup:

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/welcomeflowrs.gif Kayleigh Lou &#8211; I agree with the others that have said it is a little harder to know exactly what is going on with your chart as you started mid way through the month. It does get easier after you&#8217;ve had a full month of charting to understand it so keep going with it.

I&#8217;ve had a drop again this morning so look as if I am getting ready for the big O later in the week. Ideally I&#8217;d like to O Thursday but I reckon it will be Friday. Going to give the softcups a try on Wednesday / Thursday for the first time. OH goes away on the stag do late Thursday evening and won&#8217;t be back till Monday so that&#8217;ll be it for this month.

Baby :dust: to all :)


----------



## pichi

SmileyShazza your link to your chart doesn't work for me :(


----------



## SmileyShazza

pichi said:


> SmileyShazza your link to your chart doesn't work for me :(

Thats really weird :wacko:

It was working fine, I've not changed anything on it. I've tried redoing the link but it doesn't work :wacko: Will have to look into that thanks for pointing it out.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/SmileyShazza

Thats the link for the time being :)


----------



## Firedancer41

I know FF still needs s few temps, but can anyone take a peek at my chart and tell me if you think my o was yesterday? I'm not totally sure my OPK would have been negative. I normally take it at 4p, but I had to pee at 1p, whereas normally I hold it longer. I drank a bit of water, not too much, but I wonder if it could have diluted it?
Last month I got 3 + OPKs, so I was a bit surprised to only get 1 now. I'm still taking one today to see if it is also neg.


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay why would I have flat temps for 3 days? I am getting frustrated. I am supposed to O today and have been having o twinges for a week now.


----------



## sahrene1978

> Sahrene, looking good for a possible ovulation on cd 7. Still need a few more days of high temps but looks promising!! Have a great time in Vegas, how fun!!


So my chart gave me a thumbs up for my big O on Saturday! Which means in a 3PO! It says my test date is the 25th??? OMG that is so far away................ Please no witch!!


----------



## NicoleB

I copied and pasted this from the the board..but really wanted to know what you girls think..

I'm confused I've been doing opks twice a day and gotten nothing but my temp started rising yesterday.. I was sick and had high temps from cd 2 to cd 7 was normal cd 8 then went up cd 9 & 10 all tho I think that was due to being to hot and maybe my fever still coming down (so I logged two lower temps)...but my bbts were fine and normal cd 11, 12 had a dip on cd 13 then rise on cd 14 and today cd 15 its even higher.


----------



## NicoleB

Firedancer41 said:


> I know FF still needs s few temps, but can anyone take a peek at my chart and tell me if you think my o was yesterday? I'm not totally sure my OPK would have been negative. I normally take it at 4p, but I had to pee at 1p, whereas normally I hold it longer. I drank a bit of water, not too much, but I wonder if it could have diluted it?
> Last month I got 3 + OPKs, so I was a bit surprised to only get 1 now. I'm still taking one today to see if it is also neg.

it looks to me like cd 17 and you just had a slow rise (its very normal) 
As for opk I've gotten a thermal shift and no pos opks at all.. :wacko:


----------



## Firedancer41

Thanks Nicole. I have noticed you are very good at this! 
I hope if it is CD17, I've got my BDing covered. Now I'm kicking myself for taking Friday off LOL Last month, using just OPKs, I o'ed on CD20, so I was thinking I had a few days yet.


----------



## NicoleB

Firedancer41 said:


> Thanks Nicole. I have noticed you are very good at this!
> I hope if it is CD17, I've got my BDing covered. Now I'm kicking myself for taking Friday off LOL Last month, using just OPKs, I o'ed on CD20, so I was thinking I had a few days yet.

haha thank you I've been doing it off and on for over 4 years I read as much as I can...
Your bding is fine! I wouldnt worry about that. :thumbup:
OPKS are evil lol


----------



## sahrene1978

Yah, I dont like the opk's.I was so excited because I thought they were going to make everything so much easier but I find using them a pain in the arsss..lol. I am fine just temping, charting and bding.. :)


----------



## NicoleB

sahrene1978 said:


> Yah, I dont like the opk's.I was so excited because I thought they were going to make everything so much easier but I find using them a pain in the arsss..lol. I am fine just temping, charting and bding.. :)

I couldnt agree more lol
And you know the things you drink affect opks. to much water dilutes it to much caffeine gives false pos blah blah blah lol


----------



## impatient

shaerichelle said:


> Okay why would I have flat temps for 3 days? I am getting frustrated. I am supposed to O today and have been having o twinges for a week now.

I'd say you're going to O any day now, maybe today or tomorrow! That is what my temps did before I Od. Good luck


----------



## AreIn83

shaerichelle said:


> Okay why would I have flat temps for 3 days? I am getting frustrated. I am supposed to O today and have been having o twinges for a week now.

Have you tried changing your battery or maybe you need to change you thermometer?


----------



## AreIn83

I've been using OPKs for over a year. They were such a pain to begin with but using them is just like temping, it's all about your pattern. Everyone is different and you just have to get used to how your body releases LH. I know mine surges between 2 and 3 in the afternoon and will stay elevated if I really have O'd. If it's just a surge without the pop, it will drop 12 hours later.


----------



## impatient

NicoleB said:


> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> Yah, I dont like the opk's.I was so excited because I thought they were going to make everything so much easier but I find using them a pain in the arsss..lol. I am fine just temping, charting and bding.. :)
> 
> I couldnt agree more lol
> And you know the things you drink affect opks. to much water dilutes it to much caffeine gives false pos blah blah blah lolClick to expand...


OMG...Nicole!! I din't know caffeine gives false postiives! Thats why I always got a positive Saturday afternoon. I'm at home drinking coffee all morning long!! this makes complete sense for me! Wish I knew that sooner. I'm not wasting my money on those anymore. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## bernina

*Tessa*, the updated chart is looking great!! The answer to the cervix checking question has me cracking up!!!!

*AreIn*, glad to hear that your periods seem to be getting back to pre shots. Really hoping that's a positive sign for you!

*Tierney*, glad to see those nice high temps. CD 7 totally could have been implantation, fingers crossed for you!!!

*Welcome Kayleigh Lou*, glad to have you along for the ride with us! Pichi gave you some great advice on your chart, looking good so far. FF gave you dashed cross hairs because it didn't have as many pre ovulation temps as it normally likes, but obviously it was still able to estimate ovulation for you. Depending on how your temps look over the next week or so FF may adjust your ovulation date. I would keep using the OPK and continue BD'ing maybe every other day until you get 3 or 4 more days of temping. I also see you haven't noticed any fertile quality cm (egg white or watery). Do you normally notice this type of cm during your cycle? If so there is a very good chance that you did not yet ovulate. So def keep your eyes peeled for changes in cm.

*Snuggs*, was the flow bright red, or was it more of a brownish/pinkish color?

*Sahrene*, best of luck during the 2ww!! I hope the time goes by quickly for you!

*Shannon*, I had flat temps for several days on a few past charts. I checked my thermo and it wasn't a battery issue (I'm sure you already checked that out). No clue what caused it but FF was still able to determine my O day. Best of luck!

*Firedancer*, there's a really good chance you O'd on cd 17 or 18. Try putting in 2 days of high temps for weds and thurs (at least 97.8 or higher) and it will give you a preview of your crosshairs.

For all those who are frustrated with OPK's, I share your pain. I tried them for a few months but I O so late in my cycle that I never used them at the right time. I started using the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor back in September last year and I love it. It gives me much more advance warning of impending O than even my cervical mucus. The unit and test sticks are a bit pricey, but since I know my cycles I use fewer test sticks than it recommends each month, helps me to save some $$. 

Nothing new with me. Creamy cm is about the only thing consistantly going on down there. Feel a few odd sensations in back and abdomen throughout the day, but that happens every cycle, so no news there. 

Best of luck to everyone!!!


----------



## sahrene1978

See all problems for me.. I drink alot of fluids, I have a bladder the size of a pea anyways so I cant hold it for that long and I am never in the same place in the afternoon to pee at the same time.. I don't drink too much caffein but I think the day before I ovulated or two I got the darkest line I have has out of the 12 tests I used yet it still wasn't darker than the control line so IDK....Everything else lined up sex drive which is null and void now, CM watery to egg white and very high cervix slightly open. Now I am low and sticky.. 

Now my brain is thinking way too much..I cant shut it off. Did I feel something, I think I have cramps, I just feel off, constipated and have had terrible headaches..LOL. My body is going coo coo....LMAO!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Thanks Bernina-I hope so too. I'm ready to get back to normal.


----------



## Firedancer41

Sara, I wanted to tell you that your lil girl is just adorable! Each time I see that pic it makes me smile :)


----------



## bernina

Firedancer41 said:


> Sara, I wanted to tell you that your lil girl is just adorable! Each time I see that pic it makes me smile :)

I agree, she is precious and just brightens my day looking at that pic!! :flower:

P.S. She totally has DH's nose and your smile!!! What a cutie!


----------



## JB3

Hi ladies
as its my first month charting and Im not too sure what I'm looking for would any of you lovely ladies have a peek at my chart please. 
when should I see a temp rise? I was expecting it to peak this morning but it seems to have gone the other way. I did have to temp an hour earlier than usual but should that have made a difference? I still got 3 hours sleep. 
I have done an opk this afternoon and it is getting lighter so I am assuming I have o'd in the last 2 days.
Im also getting quite uncomfortable cramping in my lower tummy, near my pubic line could this be o pain?
Thanks
xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont like when my posts dont show.

Imaptatient.. thanks for the hope dear.
Bernina.. thanks for letting me know I was wondering.
Arein83...tested with a different thermometer same thing. Plus my other one is new! Sigh..


----------



## AreIn83

bernina said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> Sara, I wanted to tell you that your lil girl is just adorable! Each time I see that pic it makes me smile :)
> 
> I agree, she is precious and just brightens my day looking at that pic!! :flower:
> 
> P.S. She totally has DH's nose and your smile!!! What a cutie!Click to expand...

Thank you girls. Don't let that smile fool you, she's as onry as they come but we love it. Just yesterday she was marching upstairs to her room and DH tells her to come back down to pick up some of her toys and her response was "Well, sh*t..." It took everything I had not to laugh out loud. DH tells her, "Don't say that word, it's not nice for little girls". She just shrugged and kept walking like whatever, Dad. Hilarious!


----------



## AreIn83

shaerichelle said:


> I dont like when my posts dont show.
> 
> Imaptatient.. thanks for the hope dear.
> Bernina.. thanks for letting me know I was wondering.
> Arein83...tested with a different thermometer same thing. Plus my other one is new! Sigh..


Then maybe like Impatient said, you're getting ready to pop your eggy!!!! I was just going by what I had read on FF.


----------



## AreIn83

Ok, I need some opinions. I'm doing what I said I wouldn't, over-analyze and offer TMI. AF came Saturday morning, woke me up, you know you just know when she's come? I had some major cramping up until about noon. Cramping stopped but I only used 3 tampons throughout the entire day. Flow was medium-heavy initially then tapered off. Sunday, flow was light. I used 2 tampons during the day, put one in before bed and took it out Monday morning. There was only just some minimal blood, old looking. And nothing since. AF came and went in 36 hours. Even this was kind of short for my usual, old short visits. I kept waiting today to see if she would pop back up, which happened a lot in the past and nothing. Any insight? Thoughts? Opinion? Even if it is just to tell me to quit being such a ridiculous B and drop it, already.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I get periods that only last for a couple of days, maybe some spotting on the third day but it is very light. I think your AF definitely came and went - some of us are just lucky to have quick periods.

Your daughter's reaction to picking up her toys is a hoot - I'm going to have a horrible time not laughing hysterically should we get blessed with a little one that swears like a sailor ; )


----------



## Snugggs

bernina said:


> *Snuggs*, was the flow bright red, or was it more of a brownish/pinkish color?
> 
> Nothing new with me. Creamy cm is about the only thing consistantly going on down there. Feel a few odd sensations in back and abdomen throughout the day, but that happens every cycle, so no news there.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!!!

Hi _*Bernina*_,

I guess the flow was pinkish, but most certainly fresh looking. I had a real heavy feeling down there, was really weird actually. When i went to the loo and wiped i had the flow! (excuse TMI) I used 1 tampon (mini) and a couple of hours later when i went to change there was just a covering on the tip of brownish blood.

I really don't know what could have caused it :wacko:


----------



## AreIn83

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I get periods that only last for a couple of days, maybe some spotting on the third day but it is very light. I think your AF definitely came and went - some of us are just lucky to have quick periods.
> 
> Your daughter's reaction to picking up her toys is a hoot - I'm going to have a horrible time not laughing hysterically should we get blessed with a little one that swears like a sailor ; )

I know, I know, wishful thinking. 

Her other favorite is "What the hell, mom?" at totally inappropriate times.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Sorry AreIn - I didn't mean to squash any implantation bleed hopes! I think you know your body best, I just wanted to share what my periods are like in case you were looking to see if a short AF was normal.

Little girl's cursing is much funnier than little boys, imho ; )


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

AreIn - what is the B+ test on CD 30? Funny how your temps didn't take a dive before AF...


----------



## AreIn83

Jaimie, you didn't squash a thing. I know better, I just have to give it one last try!!! I had a a questionably pos HPT the day before, then a beta of 6.2 that day then 2 days of neg HPTs then AF. I quit temping when I got that pos beta because I thought that was it....should have known. But really if you look at my temps from CD1 and CD2 on this new cycle, my temp didn't drop til today.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks for the advice girls I appreciate it. We're officially HOME OWNERS now!


----------



## Tierney

shazza - good luck with o and using the softcups i used them for the first time this month and they are really easy to use.

Bernina - your temps are nice and high hope they stay way above that coverline for you.

Sweetmama - congrats on your house!


----------



## Sweetmama26

thank you


----------



## Snugggs

Sweetmama26 said:


> Thanks for the advice girls I appreciate it. We're officially HOME OWNERS now!

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Sweetmama26 said:


> Thanks for the advice girls I appreciate it. We're officially HOME OWNERS now!

yay honey congrats!!


----------



## JB3

Hi nicole
please will you have a look at my chart, your always full of wisdom :), Im not sure if my temp should have went up yet? 
thanks


----------



## NicoleB

JB3 said:
 

> Hi nicole
> please will you have a look at my chart, your always full of wisdom :), Im not sure if my temp should have went up yet?
> thanks

I was going to look awhile ago but couldnt get your chart to come up..I got side tracked and forgot to ask you for the link..any way..it looks like you may be Oing today..I think you'll get you temp jump tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hey Nicole How are you feeling?


----------



## NicoleB

Hey Shannon, I'm feeling pretty good strep is gone my spirit is high..
it feels so damn good to be out of my funk lol
How are you?


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome Nicole:)

I am just doing.


----------



## NicoleB

I was just looking at your chart..I wonder if the flat temps the last 3 days means O is coming..I bet it does and your cm and cp are right..I hope this is your O honey.. (haha I would sooo never say that to anyone standing in front of me)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I'm glad you are feeling better Nicole! Shannon - I'm really sorry you are just hanging in there. I love that you keep putting fun wedding pics in your profile though - must have been a gorgeous day! 

Where in Maine are you? I have a very good friend from High School that lives in Portland. In fact, she dated my DH for years while we were all in college. Of course, she just fell preggers just like all my other good friends. Jerks! Haha.

So I've had some flat temps - does that mean I'm due for an implantation dip tomorrow? I say YES


----------



## foxyloxy28

Fingers crossed for that ID tomorrow Jaimie :)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks Foxy - it is wishful and illogical thinking but I'm sticking with it! How are you feeling? Your doc had better be on board with the baby action plan for you, that is all I've got to say. If he or she isn't you should give us their number so we can lobby for immediate and successful intervention!


----------



## NicoleB

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better Nicole! Shannon - I'm really sorry you are just hanging in there. I love that you keep putting fun wedding pics in your profile though - must have been a gorgeous day!
> 
> Where in Maine are you? I have a very good friend from High School that lives in Portland. In fact, she dated my DH for years while we were all in college. Of course, she just fell preggers just like all my other good friends. Jerks! Haha.
> 
> So I've had some flat temps - does that mean I'm due for an implantation dip tomorrow? I say YES

Thank you!!
Your chart is looking good honey.. :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!
my temps are sort of all over the place at the moment...do they really matter that much before ovulation???
heres my chart....
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/27d6d5


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

That's no problem Maratobe - once you ovulate your temps won't look quite as crazy because the Y axis will get longer - putting your current temps into perspective.


----------



## maratobe

cool thanx!!


----------



## lovealittle1

Can I join please? I am on cycle day 2 and just started taking temps and joined FF!


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> I was just looking at your chart..I wonder if the flat temps the last 3 days means O is coming..I bet it does and your cm and cp are right..I hope this is your O honey.. (haha I would sooo never say that to anyone standing in front of me)

I hope so too. I am getting so frustrated. lol I wouldnt either.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better Nicole! Shannon - I'm really sorry you are just hanging in there. I love that you keep putting fun wedding pics in your profile though - must have been a gorgeous day!
> 
> Where in Maine are you? I have a very good friend from High School that lives in Portland. In fact, she dated my DH for years while we were all in college. Of course, she just fell preggers just like all my other good friends. Jerks! Haha.
> 
> So I've had some flat temps - does that mean I'm due for an implantation dip tomorrow? I say YES

That was in August. It was gorgeous. It was on the ocean. I live like 5 minutes from Portland. Nice she needs to throw some dust here. People are having babies in my life.. not falling preggers. ugh .. I say I hope I O.lol


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> I was just looking at your chart..I wonder if the flat temps the last 3 days means O is coming..I bet it does and your cm and cp are right..I hope this is your O honey.. (haha I would sooo never say that to anyone standing in front of me)
> 
> I hope so too. I am getting so frustrated. lol I wouldnt either.Click to expand...

Fx'd its O!!! :sex:


----------



## Tessa

*Was wondering if anyone could tell me a little more about IB???
How many DPO would you be most likely/unlikely to have this?
How often would you expect for it to happen?
Is it a one time thing, or would it happen over the course of a few days?

Sorry for the butt-load of questions. *


----------



## Snugggs

lovealittle1 said:


> Can I join please? I am on cycle day 2 and just started taking temps and joined FF!

Welcome :wave:

The ladies on here are lovely and so helpful:thumbup:

This is my second cycle with FF and i'm not CD1:wacko:


----------



## Snugggs

Tessa said:


> *Was wondering if anyone could tell me a little more about IB???
> How many DPO would you be most likely/unlikely to have this?
> How often would you expect for it to happen?
> Is it a one time thing, or would it happen over the course of a few days?
> 
> Sorry for the butt-load of questions. *

Hi Tessa,

No sure if my advice is much good, but i thought i wopuld reply to your calling.
As we all hear time and time again, every women is different, typically, IB or ID would happen around 5-10DPO (give or take a day [FF's word's not mine lol]). Usually IB would happen on the day or day after an ID, but depending on how much of a bleed you had you may well lose old blood some time after (say a day or two).

I hope this helps a little? I'm sure the more experienced ladies on here could give a better answer.

x


----------



## Adelicia

Would anyone be able to look at my chart please?

I'm not sure about this new temp rise? I've had a few other signs, achy boobs, heightened sense of smell, etc but I'm half thinking that they are psychosomatic. I've also been under a lot of stress recently as we have had some ill health and death within the family.

I've only been charting since Jan, and only really been observing CM for a few weeks as I finally (Thanks to TCOYF) understand it. My history is I had an IUS taken out in September, and didn't start menstruating again until November.

Any advice appreciated. X


----------



## Firedancer41

Got my first crosshairs woohoo!

LOL Oh the things that excite us!


----------



## NicoleB

WHT is going on with my body..2 days of temp rise then a huge drop.. :(


----------



## posh

My temp dropped this morning so I think O is on its way. Would you suggest BD every day from here or is every other nite ok? (we bd last nite!)


----------



## NicoleB

If you think O is coming I would bd every day if you can if not every other day is fine.


----------



## impatient

Maratobe...my pre O temps were all over the place too! I think its fairly common. sleeping with mouth open?
Nicole...Could there have been any other factor that caused your temp to drop...cold room,

I'm very pleased with my temp this morning!! I think AF should be showing (or not showing) up anyday now so I was very happy to see the temp. I know it doesn't mean a whole lot, but it is still nice to see:) I wish I knew exactly how long my LP is!


----------



## NicoleB

my day time temps is also lower (I know its all about the bbt but I know my day time temp after O) I'm having ew cm today..well ew on tp creamy when I check inside..and opk is getting darker :wacko:


----------



## NicoleB

impatient said:


> Maratobe...my pre O temps were all over the place too! I think its fairly common. sleeping with mouth open?
> Nicole...Could there have been any other factor that caused your temp to drop...cold room,
> 
> I'm very pleased with my temp this morning!! I think AF should be showing (or not showing) up anyday now so I was very happy to see the temp. I know it doesn't mean a whole lot, but it is still nice to see:) I wish I knew exactly how long my LP is!

your chart looks great honey!!


----------



## AreIn83

Firedancer41 said:


> Got my first crosshairs woohoo!
> 
> LOL Oh the things that excite us!

YAY!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Adelicia-Where is your link to your chart?

Nicole- I wouldn't worry too much about that jump!


----------



## NicoleB

I think I'm going to remove both high temps.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole.. I have seen people have a huge temp drop after Ovulating. Do you think you ovulated already not that I am great with charts but I think you did.


----------



## impatient

Shannon...I bet your temps go up over the next few days...I'm holding my breath!! lol Make sure you"re BDing!! My chart looked just like that and I didn't know I ws oing so we didn't BD on my O day...go figure! 
:dust:


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> Nicole.. I have seen people have a huge temp drop after Ovulating. Do you think you ovulated already not that I am great with charts but I think you did.

Hell I dont know anymore lol I thought I had...i had some ewcm and o like pains a few days ago..but today I'm having ewcm and o like pains so.. :wacko:

I really hope your bbt keeps going up honey!! :hugs:


----------



## sleepen

hi lady's i am new to charting and was wondering if anyone can help me, for i am a bit confused. i have a 27 day cycle normally. i am using ff, my link is in my sig. ff is saying i have not yet O'd. and my temps are all over the place. however i do talk/thrash around in my sleep, not every night more like 2-3 times a week depending on how stressed or upset i am. could that be affecting my temps

any thoughts on either my chart or my my question would be appreciated. 

thanks so much.

ticker may not be right, took that from old info(10 years, before i had my daughter)


----------



## Adelicia

AreIn83 said:


> Adelicia-Where is your link to your chart?
> 
> Nicole- I wouldn't worry too much about that jump!

Ooops, silly me. I'd configured my ticker all wrong. It *should* work now!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29ff9a

If it doesn't I'm just going to cry ;)


----------



## shaerichelle

impatient said:


> Shannon...I bet your temps go up over the next few days...I'm holding my breath!! lol Make sure you"re BDing!! My chart looked just like that and I didn't know I ws oing so we didn't BD on my O day...go figure!
> :dust:

I hope so cause I am about to just give up. I think if I ovulated it was yesterday. and we had bd monday and will today. I bd almost everyday:winkwink:


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Nicole.. I have seen people have a huge temp drop after Ovulating. Do you think you ovulated already not that I am great with charts but I think you did.
> 
> Hell I dont know anymore lol I thought I had some ewcm and o like pains a few days ago..but today I'm having ewcm and o like pains so.. :wacko:
> 
> I really hope your bbt keeps going up honey!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I was like that alot this cycle Nicole. This is still my cycle after the loss:wacko: I had o pains and ewcm a lot.

I am not holding my breath.. its a normal temp in this crazy cycle.


----------



## NicoleB

I was really hoping I'd go back to normal..and I mean normal like before last cycle. last cycle was really weird for me then the mc..


----------



## anv7

hey ladies!!

can i join? i just started charting this cycle =)

im a little confused.. FF says i OVd but my monitor is still on high and hasnt peaked. can someone look at my chart and help me out?
please and thank you!


----------



## NicoleB

Hi and welcome!! No it doesnt look like you've Od yet. not sure why ff has given you cross hairs..the fact that they are dotted say FF isnt sure either..


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> I was really hoping I'd go back to normal..and I mean normal like before last cycle. last cycle was really weird for me then the mc..

I hear ya, I would love to start over :haha:
I just spotted after bd. never ever done that. I have spotted twice my whole life:wacko:


----------



## NicoleB

Its crazy what our bodies put us through..I had never spotted mid cycle before my 8 month old was born after he was born my body went wacko..longer than normal period.. heavier then normal.. mid cycle spotting..I guess I cant even say normal as in before last cycle..hell normal as in before I got pg with my 8 month old.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, I hear ya. My son is 7 and my cycles were crazy before him. My cycles were really normal on a iud without hormones lol!


----------



## AreIn83

Adelicia said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Adelicia-Where is your link to your chart?
> 
> Nicole- I wouldn't worry too much about that jump!
> 
> Ooops, silly me. I'd configured my ticker all wrong. It *should* work now!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29ff9a
> 
> If it doesn't I'm just going to cry ;)Click to expand...

It looks like a possible ID on 7 DPO and you may be moving up to triphasic. How long are you cycles normally?


----------



## AreIn83

sleepen said:


> hi lady's i am new to charting and was wondering if anyone can help me, for i am a bit confused. i have a 27 day cycle normally. i am using ff, my link is in my sig. ff is saying i have not yet O'd. and my temps are all over the place. however i do talk/thrash around in my sleep, not every night more like 2-3 times a week depending on how stressed or upset i am. could that be affecting my temps
> 
> any thoughts on either my chart or my my question would be appreciated.
> 
> thanks so much.
> 
> ticker may not be right, took that from old info(10 years, before i had my daughter)

It really kind of looks annovulatory to me. Do you O every cycle? How long is your LP? The amount of sleep you gets really does effect your temps along with stress, alcohol, illness, open-mouth sleeping etc. I've had an awful week sleeping, I've been waking up at 3 and 4 every night which is waaaay throwing mine off, I think.


----------



## Adelicia

AreIn83 said:


> It looks like a possible ID on 7 DPO and you may be moving up to triphasic. How long are you cycles normally?

Well, recently they have been ranging from 41 to 33. However, I didn't have any periods for a year as my BMI was too low. Before that my cycles averaged at 26 days, and I think they are contracting back to a shorter cycle.


----------



## AreIn83

It looks good so far! I'd tell you to wait to test for a few more days to see what your temp does first but I can't tell you to wait because I love to pee on sticks!


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm fairly certain AF is coming, I'm all crampy and bloated and just feel really icky


----------



## JB3

Hi all
Nicole - thanks for getting back to me about my o, as you predicted my temp went up this morning.
Here's hoping that it keeps going up :)


----------



## JB3

ooopps double posted!


----------



## Adelicia

AreIn83 said:


> It looks good so far! I'd tell you to wait to test for a few more days to see what your temp does first but I can't tell you to wait because I love to pee on sticks!

I'm trying to be restrained with regards to stick peeing. Have promised Hubby that I'll wait a little bit longer, but it's sooooo tempting.


----------



## AreIn83

It's hard, I'm an instant gratification kind of girl. He puts up with me and the amount of money I spend on HPTs and OPKs. His theory is, if your period doesn't come then you're pregnant right? So just wait a month, no period, you're pregnant. ***sigh*** I wish it were that easy!


----------



## sleepen

yes i do normally o every cycle. my lp in the past was 13 days. i was doing opks but never got a line darker then the control line so i stopped using them and decided to start charting my temps instead. i haven't drank since October. i try not to get stressed but like i said i do talk in my sleep. i also thrash around sometimes to the point where oh has to leave bed and sleep on the couch, atleast i am not sleep walking anymore that would probably reak even more havek on my temps


----------



## Adelicia

AreIn83 said:


> It's hard, I'm an instant gratification kind of girl. He puts up with me and the amount of money I spend on HPTs and OPKs. His theory is, if your period doesn't come then you're pregnant right? So just wait a month, no period, you're pregnant. ***sigh*** I wish it were that easy!

So am I. That makes it extra hard!

I think hubby is just very worried about the possibility of a chemical pregnancy, and that it's probably better not to know if a BFP doesn't stick.


----------



## sleepen

ok so i decided to play with my chart and put in high temps for the next 2 days and ff gives me an o date of 3/9 and a dashed coverline does that sound right


----------



## SmileyShazza

Evening girls - welcome to any newbies who have joined since I posted...there seems to be new people everyday which is great :thumbup:

I had a play today with FF entered temps rising steadily for a few days in advance and it gave me cross hairs for tomorrow which would be fantastic as I think we will have a better chance this month if thats the case :happydance: Also had an almost positive opk today, there was a second line but it wasn't quite as strong as the test line so think I could be about to ov tomorrow.

Can't hang around for too long am off to :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## NicoleB

JB3 said:


> Hi all
> Nicole - thanks for getting back to me about my o, as you predicted my temp went up this morning.
> Here's hoping that it keeps going up :)

You're welcome!! I hope it keeps climbing for ya honey.. :hugs:


----------



## impatient

Ladies I don't know what to think...I been having major "feelings" in lower belly and either I'm preggo or AF is comming. The feeling have been more sharp rather than dull like AF. I also had some really weird pain way down low like almost towards bum...strange I know! I HATE not knowing which!! I have had tons of creamy loition like CM today...I thought AF had come it was so wet!!(TMI) any experienced BFPers who have had similar feelings before?? Thanks for any help:)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Never had a BFP, but sounds promising impatient.

Good luck

Have fun bd'ing shazza :) 

I'm expecting to ov on friday. Used my first softcup today - only remembered I had it in on the way home from work! So far, so good! Are you using them?

Welcome to all the new ladies :)

Hello to all the regular stalkers - hope are all good :)


----------



## anv7

NicoleB said:


> Hi and welcome!! No it doesnt look like you've Od yet. not sure why ff has given you cross hairs..the fact that they are dotted say FF isnt sure either..


oh ok that makes sense

thanks! =)


----------



## anv7

impatient said:


> Ladies I don't know what to think...I been having major "feelings" in lower belly and either I'm preggo or AF is comming. The feeling have been more sharp rather than dull like AF. I also had some really weird pain way down low like almost towards bum...strange I know! I HATE not knowing which!! I have had tons of creamy loition like CM today...I thought AF had come it was so wet!!(TMI) any experienced BFPers who have had similar feelings before?? Thanks for any help:)

ive read more than once that creamy CM is a good sign!!

FX!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hey foxy! Awesome that the softcups are working.


----------



## anv7

i cant seem to figure out how to get my chart to show other stuff than CM, MON, and STATS at the bottom on the home page.. can someone please help me out? :confused:


----------



## amberdawn723

anv7- go to My Home Page, click on Home Page Settings (on the left), and then under privacy you can choose to Publish Custom Data, Publish Intercourse, etc, then click Save Settings at the bottom
Hope that makes sense! :flower:


----------



## anv7

yes it does. thank you love =)


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> I'm expecting to ov on friday. Used my first softcup today - only remembered I had it in on the way home from work! So far, so good! Are you using them?

https://www.damsels.org/forum/images/smilies/yes.gif

Used one for the first time last night - was suprised at how something that looks so massive would fit and feel comfortable but it did. Will give them another go tonight and then keep everything crossed that they have been successful :thumup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Shannon.

Shazza - OH and I were laughing at how big it looked too! But it went in really easily and I didn't feel it all day. 

Not sure I'd use it for AF though!


----------



## moochacha

Haven't caught up with everyone yet feeling really low, sore, dizzy and all the rest. Had a MC two days ago :( oh well onto the next.... 

Off to the gym though have a PT session for a new program he just wants to chat with me I guess I can do that.


----------



## Tessa

SmileyShazza said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> I'm expecting to ov on friday. Used my first softcup today - only remembered I had it in on the way home from work! So far, so good! Are you using them?
> 
> https://www.damsels.org/forum/images/smilies/yes.gif
> 
> Used one for the first time last night - was suprised at how something that looks so massive would fit and feel comfortable but it did. Will give them another go tonight and then keep everything crossed that they have been successful :thumup:Click to expand...

*This is such gr8 news to hear! Been wanting to give them a try, but have been worried about the size/comfort. 
You've really help ease my conserns! Good luck ladies & hope you get your sticky bean! *


----------



## Adelicia

Moochacha, so sorry to hear that :(


----------



## posh

Temp rise for me today :happydance: but still the line on the OPK is not as dark as the control. Does this mean I haven't Ov?


----------



## fairygirl

Oh Moochacha, that is so sad. Thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## Helly

Moochacha - so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## NicoleB

OH Rebecca I'm so sorry honey!!! :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

posh said:


> Temp rise for me today :happydance: but still the line on the OPK is not as dark as the control. Does this mean I haven't Ov?

I am so starting to believe opks are evil made just to make us doubt our bodies. lol I am having lots of O sighs right now but nothing on opk (well I did have a medium line yesterday morning so maybe I missed my surge between 4pm the 9th and 5am the 10th..:wacko:
Go with your BBT and the sighs your body is giving you.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Tessa said:


> This is such gr8 news to hear! Been wanting to give them a try, but have been worried about the size/comfort.
> You've really help ease my conserns! Good luck ladies & hope you get your sticky bean! :winkwink:

Yeah I was worried when they arrived as they look huge. Had a practice run with one last week and they are easy to put in, would definitely suggest watching the video on the site as it is explains how to do it really well.

Quickly whipped it in while OH was cleaning up (sorry if TMI) and had it in all night and couldn't feel it at all :thumbup: 

Foxy - I agree that I'm not sure I would use them for AF though!

Moochacha I am so sorry to hear your news. I hope you are ok - sending you hugest :hugs:

Had a little temp rise this morning which is good as that confirms my suspicions I should O any day now. Am expecting my opk to be lovely and dark today so will get one last :sex: before OH goes on the stag do later tonight. Then it's just the evil 2ww!


----------



## Helly

Ladies, if anyone has a minute could you take a peak at my chart? More than a little confused!


----------



## AreIn83

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks Shannon.
> 
> Shazza - OH and I were laughing at how big it looked too! But it went in really easily and I didn't feel it all day.
> 
> Not sure I'd use it for AF though!

I just ordered some Softcups and Pre-Seed. I've never used either one but on BNP and other message boards, I've heard good things. So you just put a Softcup in after BD and leave it there? For how long?

We're also going to try the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this cycle. So hopefully with the Softcups, Pre-Seed and SME, we'll make it happen this month.


----------



## AreIn83

moochacha-So very sorry!


----------



## Helly

AreIn83, you can leave the softcups in for up to 12 hours, ie if you BD at night they can stay in til the morning. Its my third cycle using them and I really like them.


----------



## SmileyShazza

AreIn83 said:


> I just ordered some Softcups and Pre-Seed. I've never used either one but on BNP and other message boards, I've heard good things. So you just put a Softcup in after BD and leave it there? For how long?
> 
> We're also going to try the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this cycle. So hopefully with the Softcups, Pre-Seed and SME, we'll make it happen this month.

Yeah I quickly put the Softcup in after bding. Am not sure of the maximum time you can keep one in, I left mine in overnight (about 8 hours) and then just showered as normal this morning. I found it kept everything in really well :blush:

We were supposed to be trying the Sperm Meets Egg Plan but can't do it properly because of OH going away. If we don't get any success this month we will definitely try that next month as we will be able to do it properly.

Have done my opk now and it was the strongest most beautiful line :thumbup: am brimming with PMA right now and am feeling very positive about this month.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: Moochacha :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your MC. You've been on such a rough ride with this - I really hope the workouts and personal training help you work through your frustrations. That has really helped me this past year - I started last February and then started TTC in April / May. Having the exercise and diet to focus on every time AF arrived helped me out quite a bit.

Helly - your chart looks alright to me - is there something specific that is confusing you?

Impatient - I'm having lots of belly action too but it is just the opposite - the cramps are duller than AF and the bloating is more "bubbly" if that makes any sense. It is all so similar to pre-AF that I'm not getting too excited about it.

I was seriously hoping to go triphasic or see a dip by now - AF is due on Saturday. C'mon temps - cooperate! hee.


----------



## pichi

oh my god moochacha *hugs* i'm so sorry :( i don't know what to say :(

:hug:


----------



## Helly

Thanks Jaimie, FF has put some dotted crosshairs in saying Im 3dpo, Im only on CD11! I think its this mornings very high temp thats confused it, I know I rolled over just before my alarm went off but I often do that and it doesnt create such a big spike.

I am just reading up on using certain cough medicines to improve your fertile CM, think I will pop to Boots on the way home and get a bottle of Tixylix for Chesty Coughs!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hugs moochacha I'm very sorry about your loss!


----------



## shaerichelle

Moochacha darling I am here if you need to chat pm me:)

:hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Whoops! I see what you are saying now - that is definitely strange. I think once you get some more temps in there FF will set a better crosshair for you.

If we don't succeed this cycle I'm trying grapefruit juice and evening primrose oil before Ov for my CM. I've also been using preseed but I'd like my natural stuff to be more fertile : ) You probably know this but just make sure your cough syrup only contains guiaifenisen - that is the only thing that is good for CM and nothing else.


----------



## Helly

Yep, Ive checked and that one seems to be it, Ive been using Evening Primrose Oil since CD3, I do get more yellow CM than I think I should so Im going all out to sort it.


----------



## foxyloxy28

So sorry to hear that sad news moochacha. You have had such a rough time of things recently. 

I wish you a speedy (physical) recovery - I know that mentally, you will need time to recover and I hope that the support from your friends and family helps to ease your pain.

Sending you :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Jaimie try some shatavari:)


----------



## sleepen

yay :happydance:i got my crosshairs.
i should say i had gotten them last week, but they took them away after i got a low temp on sat.
but i know for a fact i was talking in my sleep that night(because i woke oh up and then kept him up for over 2hrs):blush:
so i discarded that temp and it gave me them back wohoo: happydance:

moochacha - i am so sorry for ur loss!:hugs:

thanks for the help ladies


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

shaerichelle said:


> Jaimie try some shatavari:)

Ooh - I had to google that one shannon! Sounds promising!


----------



## fairygirl

Jaimie, I have a good feeling for you.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Jaimie try some shatavari:)
> 
> Ooh - I had to google that one shannon! Sounds promising!Click to expand...

I take it everyday. I am gonna put a post up about it. Helps libido and dryness!


----------



## NicoleB

My temps are creeping back up again..my morning temp was still kinda low (but thats normal for me after o for a day sometimes) my day time temps are up (up for my normal per O temps) so I wonder if I did O yesterday and all the ewcm and O pain I was having was the real deal...and I wonder if I missed my surge on opk somehow..oh well guess the next few days will tell..


----------



## fairygirl

Good luck Nicole. Looks like you have the bding covered.


----------



## NicoleB

fairygirl said:


> Good luck Nicole. Looks like you have the bding covered.

Thank you!! Yeah I at least have that part under control. :haha:


----------



## xshell79

hi everyone

Moochacha...so sorry for your loss :hug:

just wondering if anyone wouldnt mind having a look at my chart to see if they think i mite ov soon....i carnt wait to know my bodys back to normal..i keep trying opk's but they dont seem to like me lol 
thanks guys


----------



## fairygirl

xshell, the fertile cm and flatter temps are a good sign.
Where is impatient?


----------



## Tierney

so sorry for your loss moochacha xx


----------



## Snugggs

Sorry to hear about your loss _*Moochacha*_ :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well? There are some good charts :thumbup:... I have a good feeling about April, a lot of graduates i think!

xx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

XShell - the CM is definitely a good sign!

Thanks for feeling positive for me FairyGirl - that is very encouraging!

Had some dizziness this morning but unfortunately even that symptom isn't new for me - I've also gotten it sometimes before AF.

I just got a book of knitting patterns for babies from a good friend that is due in May. I'm hoping the knitting will be a good baby dust generator!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Fairygirl - I'm crocheting things as well as knitting them, I'm hoping to make some stuff to sell also, I find that kind of stuff really keeps your mind off of things


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Well, knitting and crocheting baby stuff sort of keeps my mind off ttc, but every once and a while it occurs to me how much I'd rather be doing it for a little one of our own instead of other folks! But I still really like doing it for other people's babies - it is fun to give them something made by hand with lots of love.


----------



## Sweetmama26

LOL sorry Jamie I was talking to you I just put fairygirls name in. I'm really tired lol


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I figured you were responding to my post - no worries!


----------



## nadira037

Hello Ladies,

Moochacha - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. You and your family are in my prayers. :hugs:

It's been a while sense I've posted here. I was trying to take a more laid back approach this month and I thought that it may have worked untill today when AF showed her ugly face. :sad2: Right now I just feel terrible. I tried not to get my hopes up but I really thought this month was my month. I had a pos opk, triphasic chart and really high temps. Well right now I just don't know what to do. I feel like I just want to stop and do the NTNP thing but I tried that one month and I felt like I wasted a whole month. Sorry to be such a downer, just needed a place to vent. DH wants to be a father very bad and I know he's upset as well and don't want to make him feel down so I try to keep a positive additude with him. On to another month that will hopefully end with a BFP.

:dust: to everyone, Congrats on any :bfp:'s and a big hello to all the new ladies here.


----------



## AreIn83

SmileyShazza said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered some Softcups and Pre-Seed. I've never used either one but on BNP and other message boards, I've heard good things. So you just put a Softcup in after BD and leave it there? For how long?
> 
> We're also going to try the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this cycle. So hopefully with the Softcups, Pre-Seed and SME, we'll make it happen this month.
> 
> Yeah I quickly put the Softcup in after bding. Am not sure of the maximum time you can keep one in, I left mine in overnight (about 8 hours) and then just showered as normal this morning. I found it kept everything in really well :blush:
> 
> We were supposed to be trying the Sperm Meets Egg Plan but can't do it properly because of OH going away. If we don't get any success this month we will definitely try that next month as we will be able to do it properly.
> 
> Have done my opk now and it was the strongest most beautiful line :thumbup: am brimming with PMA right now and am feeling very positive about this month.Click to expand...


The plan was for us to try SME last cycle but DH and I got into an argument on one of the days sooooo, it didn't happen. I'm going to try to not fight with him on important days :haha:

Thank you guys for the info, I'm anxious to try them!


----------



## AreIn83

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> XShell - the CM is definitely a good sign!
> 
> Thanks for feeling positive for me FairyGirl - that is very encouraging!
> 
> Had some dizziness this morning but unfortunately even that symptom isn't new for me - I've also gotten it sometimes before AF.
> 
> I just got a book of knitting patterns for babies from a good friend that is due in May. I'm hoping the knitting will be a good baby dust generator!

Just make sure that whatever you knit, you rub on your belly :happydance:


----------



## impatient

So sorry Moochacha:( I so upset that this keeps happening to awesome deserving ladies! You'll get there soon!

Jaimie2eyes...today my feelings are different than yesterday. I have a dull aching around my hips a way down by my pelvic bone?? I so don't think I'm preggo so these feelings are starting to concern me! Good luck to you! Are you testing on Sat? I am!
:dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh but impatient those are!


----------



## impatient

nadira037 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Moochacha - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. You and your family are in my prayers. :hugs:
> 
> It's been a while sense I've posted here. I was trying to take a more laid back approach this month and I thought that it may have worked untill today when AF showed her ugly face. :sad2: Right now I just feel terrible. I tried not to get my hopes up but I really thought this month was my month. I had a pos opk, triphasic chart and really high temps. Well right now I just don't know what to do. I feel like I just want to stop and do the NTNP thing but I tried that one month and I felt like I wasted a whole month. Sorry to be such a downer, just needed a place to vent. DH wants to be a father very bad and I know he's upset as well and don't want to make him feel down so I try to keep a positive additude with him. On to another month that will hopefully end with a BFP.
> 
> :dust: to everyone, Congrats on any :bfp:'s and a big hello to all the new ladies here.


Sorry this wasn't your month, but there's always next month, right! I agree with you about staying strong for DH. Us women have so many emotions that we need to vent and I don't like to dump it all on him either. It's so nice to have this outlet for that! And I can't imagine NTNP when you are REALLY ready. I could never do that. I think its okay to try your heart out as long as you can remain calm. Sending lots of positive vibes your way!!:)


----------



## impatient

I hope so Shannon, and sorry for the lack of PMA, but I've had nothing but PMA for the past 5 months and it's gotten me nowhere! Lol this is the first month I really feel like it's not going to happen so maybe it will. I am positive every month and feel like I have symptoms and then you guessed it...AF arrives! I don't know how to stop playing this guessing game in my head! Sorry to dump, just having a moment!


----------



## impatient

Ooooooohh Shannon! I just looked at your chart:) I knew your temps were going to start going up!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

impatient I know the feeling. Month 6 here and 3 cycles! I am trying to have PMA at this moment its hard. especially when you have symptoms and you find out you are not! I totally understand where you are coming from!

I am keeping my fingers crossed they keep going up. I ovualted on CD 48 last month too:)


----------



## moochacha

Thank you girls for all the support!! I'm going to WTT for a few months its DH 30th in sept and mine in Oct and our first wedding anniversary in Sept so we figure we can WTT till after that and do something really nice for all the milestones.

Plus I need some time to recovery its been a roller coaster. I'm still going to chart though it makes me feel everything is working plus I want to use the info in case I need it in the future. :D Looks like I'll be here cheering you all on for a few months!


----------



## moochacha

Jamie I totally agree about working out!!! Plus it makes me feel super good about myself even when I'm feeling low. I've lost all the weight I put on from being sick from kidney related stuff now I just want to regain my bounce, spark and energy. :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: nadira - sorry AF got you. I see what you mean about your chart, it looked great. Bodies can be so cruel. Good luck for this cycle x

moochacha - I think you have the right idea giving your body (and mind) time to recover. What a wonderful birthday or anniversary gift a BFP will be :) x


----------



## Tierney

I'm gutted today my temp keeps dropping and I think AF is on her way, I've done a sneaky test and its negative, I didnt get my hopes up but its soul destroying when you get that BFN. I've got another 4-5 weeks to wait till O again now! 

I feel sorry DH aswell this cycle as he took a real interest in my chart and he was really quiet this morning when I told him it was negative. I've got a doctors appointment though his afternoon about ttc and my thyroid issue that are affecting it so hopefully may get some PMA back x

Foxy your charts looking good looks like you got the BD covered x


----------



## Tessa

AreIn83 said:


> I just ordered some Softcups and Pre-Seed. I've never used either one but on BNP and other message boards, I've heard good things.
> 
> We're also going to try the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this cycle. So hopefully with the Softcups, Pre-Seed and SME, we'll make it happen this month.

*AreIn: I'm intrigued and was just wondering what Pre-seed and SME are?...
oh & I like the new pic! ~ She is so damn cute! 


Sazza: Good idea about watching the video on the softcups! 
I will certainly do that!! 

Moochacha: Sending you some  
Be gentle with yourself. xx*


----------



## SmileyShazza

Things crop up that mean you dont always get to follow the plan to the letter. As long as you are giving it a good shot then fingers crossed.

Sorry to hear of your BFN Tierney. I hope its just a temporary blip and AF isnt on her way to you.

Foxy  Hurrah for EWCM!!!!! Looks like youve got a busy weekend ahead of you :winkwink:

Moochacha  dont blame you for having a bit of a break. Sometimes a few months off is just what you need to replenish the soul and feel refreshed and revived. I hope you will be checking in on us all to see how we are doing :hugs:

Shannon  I really hope your temps keep rising and FF confirms OV for you :thumbup:

Ive had another small rise this morning which is good. My chart is looking different to previous months, my pre-O temps are a lot lower than they have been the last two cycles. I noticed when I overlaid my charts that my temps around O are always more or less exactly the same  will be interesting to see what happens post O this month. Obviously Im hoping for nicely rising temps which stay high :winkwink:

https://www.mommaville.com/forums/images/smilies/babydust.gif to all!


----------



## pichi

Tierney you are still above your coverline :) 

shannon - i hope those temps climb for you and you get crossbars soon :D


----------



## nadira037

Impatient- Thanks for the encouragement to keep going. I'm feeling a little better today. I know what you mean about the sympton spotting, it seems whenever I think it's my month it's not. Your temps are looking good, fx'd for you this month.

Shanoon- Try to stay positive, so much easier said than done I know. Looks like you may have O'd on Cd48. Fx'd this will be your BFP cycle!

Foxy- yeah I really thought this was going to be it...hope to see some crosshairs on your chart very soon.

Moochacha- I agree with foxy, I think a BFP would be a great birthday/anniversary gift for you guys. 

Pichi- Thanks for commenting on my thread, AF showed so it's on to another month. Hope you and your beanie are doing well.

I'm thinking I might try softcups this month, anyone using them/tried them before?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Smiley, Shannon and Foxy - seems like y'all are approaching the big O, hopefully in more ways than one ; ) I hope you have fun, relaxed, successful BDing going on!

Impatient - that sounds like a good sign to me! I'm testing on Monday morning : )

Tierney - I had my 2 1/2 thyroid cancer free check up yesterday! My TSH levels are slightly suppressed, right where my doc wants them to be. He did a pregnancy and TSH level study and thinks I should have no problem conceiving on the dose I'm currently on. I hope your doc's visit goes well and that your levels are also good.

Hi Pichi! How is your little cupcake?

Moochacha - I love the idea of you taking a more relaxed approach and making time to celebrate your 30th birthdays. That is a huge milestone and definitely deserves a fabulous celebration! You look great - the working out is definitely working for you!

Loads of baby dust and well wishes ladies...


----------



## impatient

FX for you Jaimie2eyes!!! Goodluck and lots and lots and lots of 
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## xshell79

hi all

jamie and impatient ur charts are looking good u 2 ..... fx for u both 

had a little temp rise today so hopefully ill be in the 2ww soon... at not alone i see as foxy, nicole and smileyshazza look like they will join me to get our :bfp:'s ...hey ladies!!!!!

lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:

to everyone :smile:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I like how we have a good mix of cycles on this thread - while some gals are ov'ing others are coming to the end of the 2ww. Makes for a constant stream of interesting information : ) Go ovulicious ladies!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nadira - Shazza and I are using them this cycle. I really like them! Easy to insert and remove - I was worried about both of those parts! Don't feel them at all once they are in. I've had now leakage whatsoever, which is great and gives me hope that the old:spermy: are having a helping hand staying up where they need to be!!

Who knows if they will lead to a BFP, but atleast you can BD and just get on with your day rather than having to lie with your hips raised etc etc for 30 mins or so! :haha:

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

I'm hoping for a temp rise tomorrow morning - hoping today's dip is pre ov! :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

Jaimie - your chart is totally different to last months. I hope that is a good sign! Your temps are nicely above your coverline. Fx for you :D

Tierney - don't worry yourself unecessarily about your temps at the moment, they are still above your coverline. Good luck :D

Shell - hope you join me and a few other ladies in the 2ww in the next day or so :D

pichi - 5 weeks 2 days :D Wow Hope all is well with you.


----------



## pichi

everything is good Foxy. still don't believe it to be quite honest. I have my scan on the 19th April. can't wait! 

Jaimie my little muffin is doing just fine i think. so far i've not really had any symptoms at all besides tiredness and slight nausea



like i said before, i wish i could take all you girls with me :( *lots of baby dust* xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

pichi said:


> Jaimie my little muffin is doing just fine i think. so far i've not really had any symptoms at all besides tiredness and slight nausea
> 
> like i said before, i wish i could take all you girls with me :( *lots of baby dust* xx

My symptoms kicked in bang on 6 weeks so you might start getting something from next week.

Lets hope some of us won't be far behind you - keep a seat warm for us is 1st tri :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetmama26

hey all I hope everyone is having a good day, my DS had surgery today and slept most of the day away so we're just cuddling today. Except his Biodad's girlfriend decided to rub in my face that I didn't get what I was asking for, that's ok though because if she keeps it up I may appeal that.


----------



## nadira037

foxyloxy28 said:


> Nadira - Shazza and I are using them this cycle. I really like them! Easy to insert and remove - I was worried about both of those parts! Don't feel them at all once they are in. I've had now leakage whatsoever, which is great and gives me hope that the old:spermy: are having a helping hand staying up where they need to be!!
> 
> Who knows if they will lead to a BFP, but atleast you can BD and just get on with your day rather than having to lie with your hips raised etc etc for 30 mins or so! :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> I'm hoping for a temp rise tomorrow morning - hoping today's dip is pre ov! :D

So true about being able to move on and not have to lie there afterwards. I ordered some online last night so hopefully they will. Definitely can't hurt. Fx'd for both you and Shazza hopefully it will help with getting your BFP.

Babydust to everyone!!!


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Nadira - Shazza and I are using them this cycle. I really like them! Easy to insert and remove - I was worried about both of those parts! Don't feel them at all once they are in. I've had now leakage whatsoever, which is great and gives me hope that the old:spermy: are having a helping hand staying up where they need to be!!
> 
> Who knows if they will lead to a BFP, but atleast you can BD and just get on with your day rather than having to lie with your hips raised etc etc for 30 mins or so! :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> I'm hoping for a temp rise tomorrow morning - hoping today's dip is pre ov! :D

They really are wonderful!!! I was using a mooncup the cycle I got my bfp. Got everything crossed for you foxy!!! :happydance:


----------



## aquila19

hello girls! i am a total newbie when it comes to charting. i only started this cycle (2/12) and actually only got off bcp's early dec after 7+ years on yasmin/yas. i've always had normal 29-30 day cycles, and it looks like i might be on track for that once again.

currently i'm dwindling down on the 2ww -- af is due on mon. i'm starting to feel like, just COME ALREADY and get it over with!

i've had a lot of different symptoms in the past week or so, but i feel like i might be looking too much into it, or it's just my cycle normalizing too. i just don't want to get my hopes up for nothing!


----------



## Tessa

:hi:*Welcome aquilia! I'm still a newbie here as well, and these girls have been fab!*

*sweetmama: hope your DS will feel better soon. 



~ Got AF today, so no BBP for me this month! 
And since we've only been TTC since Oct/Nov and just onc cycle charting, the doctor wants us to keep doing what we're doing for another 4-6 months before doing any fertility test.  She is however going to draw blood on cd21 to check my progesterone levels. And mentioned doing a HSG at some point to see if my tubes are open and okay. So that's a start I guess!! Yay! *


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry AF got you hun. I had the same response from my doctor. Although no mention of HSG. 

Keep doing what you are doing and I'm sure that BFP will be just round the corner.

I'm off to look round the corner for mine, and I'll try to bring back a bucket load for us all :)


----------



## Helly

Morning ladies x

Well either FF has lost it or my body has, temps all over the place FF thinks I ovulated 5 days ago when my cervix was closed. I should ovulate tomorrow but my mucus is nothing like where it should be and negative OPK yesterday, I have this feeling I wont be ovulating this month, which I also had 2 months ago, so every other month? Hmm, problem with one ovary maybe? Or am I worrying too much? :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

You're worrying too much hun. If FF is right, then you have missed your OPK window. Give your body a few more days and see what happens. It's still early in your cycle. :)


----------



## moochacha

aquila19 said:


> hello girls! i am a total newbie when it comes to charting. i only started this cycle (2/12) and actually only got off bcp's early dec after 7+ years on yasmin/yas. i've always had normal 29-30 day cycles, and it looks like i might be on track for that once again.
> 
> currently i'm dwindling down on the 2ww -- af is due on mon. i'm starting to feel like, just COME ALREADY and get it over with!
> 
> i've had a lot of different symptoms in the past week or so, but i feel like i might be looking too much into it, or it's just my cycle normalizing too. i just don't want to get my hopes up for nothing!

Welcome good luck this month :dust:


----------



## lolley

Hi ladies,
as usual i have not been on as much as i would like,

Moochcha- sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

could someone have a quick look at my chart and tell me if you think the temp rise i had this morning is probably a fluke, its very high compared to the rest!


----------



## NicoleB

lolley said:


> Hi ladies,
> as usual i have not been on as much as i would like,
> 
> Moochcha- sorry for your loss hun :hugs:
> 
> could someone have a quick look at my chart and tell me if you think the temp rise i had this morning is probably a fluke, its very high compared to the rest!

If it was taken at the same time as all the rest of your temps and you were not overly heated Id say its not a fluke at all..your chart looks great good luck!!


----------



## NicoleB

Sorry af got you Tessa.. :hugs:


----------



## Helly

Lolley - looks like the start of a triphasic pattern to me, next few days will be interesting!

Thanks Foxy - I have EWCM now, though still not as watery as id like, will keep going with the conceive plus and softcups and Evening Primrose Oil! Still negative on an OPK today though, but I think my IC OPK's maybe rubbish. At least FF has taken the crosshairs away.


----------



## aquila19

thanks tessa and moochacha!

tessa: sorry to hear af came... i'm waiting for mine as well... ahhh the agony!


----------



## impatient

Good morning ladies, I took a dollar store test with second MU and it was BFN, what else!! I pissed and knew I would be...why do I do this to myself?? I'm drinking wine tonight!! I know it could be to early, but let's be honest...if I was chances are it would have shone up!! Good luck to those testing soon, I hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## Hazelnut

Afternoon ladies, Sorry i haven't been about for a few day.
I am doing my temp as soon as my alarm goes off and i'm being strict with myself.
I have put my temp into FF today and it is a different circle on the graph. Could someone please take a look and tell me what it means? 
Thanks. 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bc084


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hazelnut - have you ticked the deprived sleep box or entered a different time in?


----------



## lolley

Hi nicole,

thank you, you always help me out :flower:

it was taken at the normal time, i was a bit hot but i wouldn't say overly and thought the same and as it is saturday, kids are at their Dads i had a lie in and took it again when i woke it was only .02 different.


----------



## Hazelnut

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hazelnut - have you ticked the deprived sleep box or entered a different time in?

That's it Foxy, it took it an hour later this morning. Thanks. Hope it won't make too much difference. x x


----------



## Fish&Chips

moochacha, I am so sorry for your loss.  That is truly awful. My thoughts are with you and your oh.

Aquila19, that is an unusual user name. Is it your name? It's very sweet. x


----------



## JB3

Hi Ladies
Yay I have my cross hairs and my temp went up again this morning, i cant stand this wait and because I don't have many charts on FF, she has told me to wait until 28th to test :nope: 
Does she not realise how much we all love to poas?

Moochacha - sorry for you loss, thinking of you.

Foxy - really strange because I haven't been on the site that long and don't really know people but I had a dream last night that you posted you got your BFP! muth have been because I was on here before I went to bed:haha:

Good luck ladies


----------



## mamaxm

hey ladies, i've just started charting and was wondering if it made a difference if you slept in or not? like today, i slept in until 11:00, the past few days my temps have been 98.1-98.3, but AF stopped yesterday and today my temp is 97.8. is it because i slept in and took it later, or because the witch is gone?
:flower:


----------



## Kaede351

Wow, disappear for a few days and I miss about a hundred pages!!!

Moochacha - I'm so, so sorry for your loss :( I feel your pain, I'm having a rough time too. Been bleeding since thursday. I have an emergency scan on wednesday, finger's crossed baby is still there!

XxX


----------



## JB3

Thinking of you kaede
Im sure everything will be fine, keeping everything crossed for you
:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh I feel like I've been hit by a TRUCK!!! My good gosh. My allergies are kicking in HARDCORE today!


----------



## Tessa

*Thanks girlies! 
Hopefully, I'll have better luck next month!
Make sure it's a really BIG bucket foxy!! 

Think we're gonna try the softcups this cycle! *


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oooh JB3 I hope that was a premonition :) Congrats on your crosshairs. Looking forward to seeing your chart develop.

Kaede - I hope everything works out ok for you :)

I'm hoping to see a temp rise tomorrow - don't want a month of late ovulation!


----------



## foxyloxy28

mamaxm - a temp drop after AF is perfectly normal. Taking your temp later or earlier than usual can make a difference to your temps, so juat mark the time down on FF and if it will mark your temp with an open circle to show it was taken at a different time to usual.


----------



## mamaxm

i guess i better start setting an alarm! i've just been temping as i wake up, which is usually around 8 or 9. 
just signed up for vip for 90 days! :) hoping i wont need any more time than that..


----------



## mamaxm

^^^wow 90 days doesn't seem like that long! when you say i hope to get pregnant in the next three months, it sounds terribly long, but 90 days sounds like nothing! that lifted my spirits quite a bit.


----------



## moochacha

Kaede351 said:


> Wow, disappear for a few days and I miss about a hundred pages!!!
> 
> Moochacha - I'm so, so sorry for your loss :( I feel your pain, I'm having a rough time too. Been bleeding since thursday. I have an emergency scan on wednesday, finger's crossed baby is still there!
> 
> XxX

I really hope everything is ok. I had to get rushed the ER because my MC happened so fast without warning. It was like I went into instant labor, we had been moving around and I had a sore back for a while but I thought it was from moving. Still don't know why it happened the doctors don't really care either. I'm having the worse AF now it wont go away, its really heavy and I'm still passing clots the size of a hand... Went to the GP and they said its normal I've already had a d&c, they said if it keeps up for 2 weeks!!!! Then come back....

It's so bad that I have to wake up 2-3 times a night to refresh so to speak... I feel like I'm really low on iron by the end of the day my energy levels are zero.

I really hope everything is well with your bean, have lots and lots of bed rest till you can get a scan.


----------



## mysticdeliria

moochacha said:


> Kaede351 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, disappear for a few days and I miss about a hundred pages!!!
> 
> Moochacha - I'm so, so sorry for your loss :( I feel your pain, I'm having a rough time too. Been bleeding since thursday. I have an emergency scan on wednesday, finger's crossed baby is still there!
> 
> XxX
> 
> I really hope everything is ok. I had to get rushed the ER because my MC happened so fast without warning. It was like I went into instant labor, we had been moving around and I had a sore back for a while but I thought it was from moving. Still don't know why it happened the doctors don't really care either. I'm having the worse AF now it wont go away, its really heavy and I'm still passing clots the size of a hand... Went to the GP and they said its normal I've already had a d&c, they said if it keeps up for 2 weeks!!!! Then come back....
> 
> It's so bad that I have to wake up 2-3 times a night to refresh so to speak... I feel like I'm really low on iron by the end of the day my energy levels are zero.
> 
> I really hope everything is well with your bean, have lots and lots of bed rest till you can get a scan.Click to expand...


Oh, Moochacha, how horrible! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, I was really hoping this was your lucky one. I wish you all the best in your recovery, and hope that the break does you and DH good. A B-Day/Anniversary BFP sounds awesome, and I'm glad you're still hanging around with us while you're WTT.

Kaede, I have my FX'd that everything is fine with your little bean. Did you give up charting? I have spotted and bled A LOT through my pregnancy so far and charting has actually kept my spirits up as I go along (yes, I'm STILL doing it, 70 DPO today, LOL!) I think I will keep going until I'm convinced that the bleeding is gone for good, or a baby pops out of me! I know it's not the same comfort for everyone, but I just thought I'd share that.

I haven't been stalking too much lately girls, so I will have to take some time to look over the charts this weekend. I'm hoping to hear some more announcements soon!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good to hear from you mystic. Wow @ 70 dpo :) Have you had a 12 week scan?


----------



## aquila19

hi fish&chips! it is a nickname, not my real name, but thanks!!! :)


----------



## mysticdeliria

foxyloxy28 said:


> Good to hear from you mystic. Wow @ 70 dpo :) Have you had a 12 week scan?

UGH!! Touchy subject with me this weekend. I booked my 12 week scan waaaaay back in the beginning of Feb. for yesterday, the last day before our spring break here so no matter what happenned I'd have a week + before having to go back to work. I even called to confirm it later and there was no problem. I went in yesterday and apparently the ultrasound clinic has a specific sonographer who has to do the NT measurements who wasn't even working that day and apparently NEVER works on Fridays, yet no one had a problem with me booking this scan :growlmad:! I was sooooo angry AND had a full bladder, I really let those girls have it at the desk!!! So now I have another one booked at another place for Wednesday morning, and we'll see how that goes, it's kinda better coz DH can make this one. 

Looks like you're gearing up for O foxy, I'm really hoping that those softcups do their job and you can join me in my madness, :wacko: LOL!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oh god mystic - I'd have gone absolutely beserk if that had been me. I'm glad you managed to get an alternative booked reasonably quickly and that it is better for DH. You must be excited.

Yep, expecting O today or tomorrow - made sure we've bd'd plenty as we usually miss the most important day hah :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Moochacha and Kaede :hugs:

Foxy good luck :dust:

Mystic ..some doc offices drive me nuts!


----------



## moochacha

mysticdeliria said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaede351 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, disappear for a few days and I miss about a hundred pages!!!
> 
> Moochacha - I'm so, so sorry for your loss :( I feel your pain, I'm having a rough time too. Been bleeding since thursday. I have an emergency scan on wednesday, finger's crossed baby is still there!
> 
> XxX
> 
> I really hope everything is ok. I had to get rushed the ER because my MC happened so fast without warning. It was like I went into instant labor, we had been moving around and I had a sore back for a while but I thought it was from moving. Still don't know why it happened the doctors don't really care either. I'm having the worse AF now it wont go away, its really heavy and I'm still passing clots the size of a hand... Went to the GP and they said its normal I've already had a d&c, they said if it keeps up for 2 weeks!!!! Then come back....
> 
> It's so bad that I have to wake up 2-3 times a night to refresh so to speak... I feel like I'm really low on iron by the end of the day my energy levels are zero.
> 
> I really hope everything is well with your bean, have lots and lots of bed rest till you can get a scan.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Moochacha, how horrible! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, I was really hoping this was your lucky one. I wish you all the best in your recovery, and hope that the break does you and DH good. A B-Day/Anniversary BFP sounds awesome, and I'm glad you're still hanging around with us while you're WTT.
> 
> Kaede, I have my FX'd that everything is fine with your little bean. Did you give up charting? I have spotted and bled A LOT through my pregnancy so far and charting has actually kept my spirits up as I go along (yes, I'm STILL doing it, 70 DPO today, LOL!) I think I will keep going until I'm convinced that the bleeding is gone for good, or a baby pops out of me! I know it's not the same comfort for everyone, but I just thought I'd share that.
> 
> I haven't been stalking too much lately girls, so I will have to take some time to look over the charts this weekend. I'm hoping to hear some more announcements soon!Click to expand...

Hey chick!! You totally have to let us know how he scan goes next week!!! :flower::hugs:


----------



## xshell79

I was hoping i would get another high temp today but i ended up with a lower one so no ov as yet detected :-( looks like a couple more bding's to make sure we catch the eggy!!! 

my oh has told me on both thurs and fri night that i felt so HOT like a hot water bottle lol .... guess that was the signs of my temp going up he didnt say it last night when we were cuddling so it showed with the lower temp this morning!!! 

im finding waiting for the 2ww really hard...... 


should i be worried about the lower temp today after the couple of high ones i had before? or is there a chance i might not ov?

would anyone mind having a peek at my chart plz ladies


----------



## foxyloxy28

shell - I think you need a couple more days of temps to get a clearer idea of what is going on. 
Your current temps are still around the same as the rest of your cycle so far, so I don't think you've ov'd just yet. Hang on in there! :)

My temp is finally up today. Woke up 45 mins later than usual, hence the open circle. If tomorrow's temp is high, then I'll peobably adjust it to show a normal cicle. 

Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## Kaede351

I will def let you all know what happens at the scan 

XxX


----------



## lolley

well yesterdays was a flukey temp so im gutted, thought this was it :(


----------



## fairygirl

I wouldn't worry Lolley, your temps do not have to be spectacular to get a BFP.


----------



## xshell79

i need some advice ladies......

tmi sorry ..... i just been to the toilet as i felt really wet down there and when i wiped theres was ewcm and some pinkish colour like light pink blood if that makes sense so im just wondering if it could be ov bleed as i think im due to ov around very soon so if it is ov bleed is there still time to bd later today when oh comes home from work? ill keep a check on down there incase it could be af but i dont think it could be!

any info would be great thanks ladies


----------



## Hazelnut

I would keep baby dancing hun just in case. x x


----------



## fairygirl

You still have time, they say eggy can live up to 24 hours and as the colour was pink, it doesn't sound like old blood. So yes, go jump on your OH when he gets home.


----------



## xshell79

thanks hazlenut and fairgirl................. 

think il be spending most of the day going toilet to keep checking hehe

OH wont know whats hit him when he gets home..... ;_)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sounds like your OH will be one happy camper this evening shell :) hehe


----------



## impatient

Hi ladies, just wanted to update you all. I took another test this morning and I think I got an evap line? It came up somewhere around the 10 minute mark? I look at it for the first 2 minutes then go back to it around 10 min later to analize it lol. Its very faint and hard to tell if its gray or may be the stArt of a colored line. The test yesterday had nothing at all. These are dollor store test. Should I waste money on an FRER or wait it out?? What would you do????


----------



## fairygirl

Impatient do you have any other cheapies? If not do an FRER in a day or two with FMU?


----------



## fairygirl

Foxy you're gonna get one high coverline! Have you played to see if you get it with another 2 high temps?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Fairy - yep I've had a play and my coverline was 97.55 I think. Will get off my phone and on the pc to have a proper play. How are you doing?

Ok, so have played around and yep, coverline will be up around 97.70 if my temps stay up above that mark. If I get a fallback tomorrow, around 97.60 then it lowers my coverline to 97.55. 

I hate high coverlines! :(


----------



## impatient

Yes fairygirl I have another cheapie. Should I do it today or tomorrow?


----------



## fairygirl

My immune system is rubbish so I'm having yet another day of rest. Had a scare midweek as my temp was 101 but my doctor didn't say anything as it was normal by the time I saw him. I keep popping back here for charts to look at but seems to have slowed down a bit.
Impatient, it is up to you, I can't believe you left it the ten minutes, when I did my first test I went back after 2!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Your chart is looking good impatient. I would hold off till the morning for FMU if I were you.

FX for you :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hopefully everything is fine with your little one fairy. Have you stopped charting now?

I'm gonna have post links to all current charts just to make it easier to catch up with everyone :)

Sorry if I've missed out anybody :)

Sorry ladies - dunno what's gone on with the links!


----------



## impatient

Thanks for the response girls;) Fairygirl...lol I leave my test because I'm so sick of seeing BFNs! I'm scared of them!! LMAO!


----------



## foxyloxy28

bernina - how are you doing? I noticed that you are now 12DPO and AF normally arrives 13DPO!! Fingers crossed for you :D


----------



## NicoleB

xshell79 said:


> i need some advice ladies......
> 
> tmi sorry ..... i just been to the toilet as i felt really wet down there and when i wiped theres was ewcm and some pinkish colour like light pink blood if that makes sense so im just wondering if it could be ov bleed as i think im due to ov around very soon so if it is ov bleed is there still time to bd later today when oh comes home from work? ill keep a check on down there incase it could be af but i dont think it could be!
> 
> any info would be great thanks ladies

yes there is time..the egg lives up to 24 hours after its released!


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hopefully everything is fine with your little one fairy. Have you stopped charting now?
> 
> I'm gonna have post links to all current charts just to make it easier to catch up with everyone :)
> 
> Sorry if I've missed out anybody :)
> 
> bernina - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/bernina
> Nicole - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/NicolesChart (BFP) :)
> ablacketer - https://www.mymonthlycycles.com/viewbbtcharts.jsp?id=6ad719&chartid=059f581550e51482
> foxyloxy28 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/foxyloxy28
> shaerichelle - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b6018
> Jaimie2Eyes - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c5ba8
> posh - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cb798
> SmileySHazza - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cb798
> impatient - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cd722
> babyhopes10 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538
> lolley - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538
> pixxie - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/261e89
> smokey01 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d84c3
> 4everhopefull - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cac2b
> Baby Love - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cac2b
> kirsten637 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c9076
> Helly - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/HellysBelly
> xshell79 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cc847
> Tessa - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d7278
> mamaxm - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b6269
> nadira037 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/nadira037
> JB3 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/MyOvulationChart
> sweetmama26 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/sweetmama261
> hazelnut - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bc084

sorry I know this is childish but could you remove the bfp after my chart link.. :blush:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Foxy &#8211; the link in the list you posted does not go to my chart :wacko: I have no idea who&#8217;s chart that is. This is the link to my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/SmileyShazza

Tessa &#8211; sorry to hear the stupid :witch: got you.

Kaede &#8211; sending you a massive :hugs: will be thinking of you on Wednesday.

Fishy &#8211; good to see you. How is everything with you? I can&#8217;t believe you are 15 weeks now 

Mystic &#8211; good luck for Wednesday. Will look forward to hearing how the scan goes :thumbup:

Well today I had another nice rise and I also got my crosshairs which confirmed ov on Thursday :happydance: so 3dpo today and having the most ridiculous amount of creamy cm, LOADS more than I&#8217;ve ever had before. So am in the 2ww and hoping it goes nice and quickly this time around and has good news at the end of it.


----------



## fairygirl

Foxy, that list is huge (Edit, It has pasted twice over and some have duplicated the wrong codes). Yes I stopped temping as I couldn't seem to do it at the same time everyday due to needing to get up in the middle of the night to wee (sorry tmi). I only took my temp Weds coz I felt so rough!
Good luck Shazza.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm so sorry nicole - I didn't notice it otherwise I'd have removed it :hugs:

Shazza - no idea what went on with the links!

Last attempt - otherwise I'm heading back to bed to start the day all over again! :D

bernina - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/bernina
Nicole - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/NicolesChart 
foxyloxy28 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/foxyloxy28
shaerichelle - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b6018
Jaimie2Eyes - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c5ba8 
posh - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cb798
SmileySHazza - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/SmileyShazza
impatient - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cd722 
babyhopes10 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538
lolley - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538
Helly - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/HellysBelly
xshell79 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cc847
Tessa - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d7278
mamaxm - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b6269
nadira037 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/nadira037
JB3 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/MyOvulationChart
sweetmama26 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/sweetmama261
hazelnut - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bc084


----------



## ablacketer

well, we got a soft positive pregnancy test today. My chart looks triphasic to me but I dont know. Hubby doesnt trust the test so we are off to get a digi one :)


----------



## fairygirl

Good luck Angel. I don't see it as triphasic just yet, but who needs an all singing all dancing chart to get a BFP anyway. Will eagerly await your news! :dust:


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> I'm so sorry nicole - I didn't notice it otherwise I'd have removed it :hugs:
> 
> Shazza - no idea what went on with the links!
> 
> Last attempt - otherwise I'm heading back to bed to start the day all over again! :D
> 
> bernina - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/bernina
> Nicole - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/NicolesChart
> foxyloxy28 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/foxyloxy28
> shaerichelle - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b6018
> Jaimie2Eyes - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c5ba8
> posh - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cb798
> SmileySHazza - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/SmileyShazza
> impatient - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cd722
> babyhopes10 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538
> lolley - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538
> Helly - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/HellysBelly
> xshell79 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cc847
> Tessa - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d7278
> mamaxm - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b6269
> nadira037 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/nadira037
> JB3 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/MyOvulationChart
> sweetmama26 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/sweetmama261
> hazelnut - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bc084

:hugs: dont be sorry!! Thank you!!


----------



## xshell79

thanks foxy for putting lots of the ladies charts together in a list its a great idea and so much easier to have a peek at others 

thanks nicole .... yes OH will have a shock when he gets in im ready to pounce!!! 
been toilet a few times and theres been nothing since so hope its ov bleeding.......

good luck angel look forward to seeing pics of ur test with big :bfp:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:saywhat:

URGH - turns out my psychotic, pathological liar of a husband :devil:(legally separated for 2.5 years) has got his new (younger and none the wiser) girlfriend up the duff!! After 3+ years of trying for a baby with him (thank god it didn't happen!) I can't blame him for me not getting pregnant anymore! lol 

Her 20 week scan is on what would of been our 4th anniversary - poor, poor girl!

So, I am even more depserate to get my BFP now!


----------



## fairygirl

:hugs: Foxy. You'll get there hun and show them parenting skills and then some!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Foxy - I love that JB3 had a dream that you got your BFP. I'm really rootin' for ya! Why on earth does your doc think you need another 4-6 months of charting? You've been trying for SO long already! They should just get on with your tests in my opinion!

Yeah Angel! I've been wondering how you are doing. Hope you get a nice BFP with your digi!

My nice high temps have gotten me all excited and made me want to POAS. It is bad to have those suckers around - I did one on Friday morning after I dreamt that my husband put a lovely nursery together. It was a dud - no line in the control window. Then this morning after I had a super high temp I tested again and got a BFN : ( Hope my temps stay up and prove that test wrong!


----------



## fairygirl

Lots of sticky :dust: to you Jaimie, hopefully in a day or two the hormone will be there for the tests. x


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks FairyGirl - I'm feeling especially inspired by the fact that GossipyGirl got a BFN before her BFP : )


----------



## Firedancer41

Your chart looks great, Jaimie!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

aquila19 said:


> hi fish&chips! it is a nickname, not my real name, but thanks!!! :)

Well it's very sweet! Mine isn't my real name either.. :haha: x


----------



## mysticdeliria

*Foxy-*It doesn't look like you're going to miss ANY important days this cycle! It seems you've taken a page out of Nicole's book :haha:! Now, we just need those sperm and that egg to co-operate. Sorry to hear about your SOB ex and his poor OH. Sometimes it really angers me when I hear about people who's genes should end with them procreate :growlmad:! It's good that you can count your blessings and be happy that it's better her than you, and he's someone else's problem now. I really hope your BFP is here in another week or two, is the dr. doing anything for you yet?

*Shannon-*I know!! I don't know how these people get jobs, let alone in a place where you shouldn't be screwing up. How are things with you? Still no O?!! It's interesting that your chart keeps coming back to the same temp. Have you tried a new thermometer? Maybe next cycle you could try soy or agnus castus? I've heard that these are supposed to help bring on O.

*Moochacha-*Not sure if that message was for me or Kaede as we both have scans on Wed, but I'm sure we will both let everyone know how it went. How are you feeling? Sorry to hear you are having the AF from hell, hopefully it will let up soon.


----------



## ablacketer

digi test came up BFP!!! in the middle of the day! woot!


----------



## fairygirl

:happydance: Angel! Congrats!! Come join us in the crossover thread! And I want a picture!


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Angel!!!


----------



## mysticdeliria

*Shell-*Your chart is definitely an enigma. There are obviously 2 possibilities, O or AF. Your cycle is really long, so it's possible that O got missed and AF is on the way, of course you haven't o'd yet and with EWCM it leads me in that direction. I tried to look at your other chart, but that just confused me more, LOL! I can't for the life of me figure out how you got a BFP 5 days before ovulation on that cycle :shrug:? Likely, the mc is throwing everything off kilter, so, in conclusion I really have no idea and agree with Foxy, we need to wait and see, so happy :sex:!

*Lolley-*Temps are still looking good even if yesterday was just a one off. Only a few more days for you!

*Impatient-*That test with the temp rise sound very promising!! 10 min seems really early for an evap line, I wouldn't be surprised if it was a BFP, but anything is possible with ICs. Keep us posted on the next test, hope you see 2 nice strong lines!

*Shazza-*Yay for cross hairs, nice rise!! Creamy CM is a good sign. Will definitely keep you posted!!

*Jaime-*Niiiiice!! I love your chart right now. Sorry to hear about the dud, but things are looking really great, you're in triphasic territory! I hope that BFP pops up soon to confirm your awesome chart!


----------



## ablacketer

thanks ladies :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congratulations Angel :)

Thanks ladies - needed to vent about the ex! Grr lol

Not been back to my GP since Oct as they said no tests until 2 yrs of TTC - June according to what I told them. However, have to register with a new GP as I've moved, so I will do that if AF arrives this cycle! 

Hopefully the new one will be more sympathetic and offer some basic tests.

There are some great looking charts here ladies..... Hopefully more BFPs on the way :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Can someone please look at my chart:cry: I thought I ovulated CD 48. But I dont think I have ovulated at all.


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats ANgel.


----------



## mamaxm

shaerichelle said:


> Congrats ANgel.

WOW your wedding dress is beautiful! we want to do a red theme too

if i knew anything about charting i'd give you advice, but i just started and am totally and utterly confused too <3


----------



## mamaxm

i have a question! okay so. there's implantation dip, and there's a triphasic chart. 
an implantation dip is during the lp, right? and that's considered good.
but a triphasic chart is a temperature rise? mid lp? and that's good too?
so what should i be looking for after o? should i look for consistently high temps or one low temp or one big temp change or what?
i'm so confused!


----------



## xshell79

hi mystic

well my other chart was when i was preg but i carnt get rid of the cross hairs so i know its confusing.... i mc early jan but my hcg levels took ages to fall i didnt get a negative hpt at hospital till mon 15th feb as i kept having to have bloods done there, before this as i got a negative on wed 10th feb at home on hpt....all confusing ey!!!

since mc in jan af hasnt shown, so it might sound strange me saying that im hoping its ov bleed but if it turns out to be af least i know im getting back on track since mc

thanks for looking at my chart hopefully the next few days will see whats going on!!!!


----------



## NicoleB

mysticdeliria said:


> *Foxy-*It doesn't look like you're going to miss ANY important days this cycle! It seems you've taken a page out of Nicole's book :haha:! Now, we just need those sperm and that egg to co-operate. Sorry to hear about your SOB ex and his poor OH. Sometimes it really angers me when I hear about people who's genes should end with them procreate :growlmad:! It's good that you can count your blessings and be happy that it's better her than you, and he's someone else's problem now. I really hope your BFP is here in another week or two, is the dr. doing anything for you yet?
> 
> *Shannon-*I know!! I don't know how these people get jobs, let alone in a place where you shouldn't be screwing up. How are things with you? Still no O?!! It's interesting that your chart keeps coming back to the same temp. Have you tried a new thermometer? Maybe next cycle you could try soy or agnus castus? I've heard that these are supposed to help bring on O.
> 
> *Moochacha-*Not sure if that message was for me or Kaede as we both have scans on Wed, but I'm sure we will both let everyone know how it went. How are you feeling? Sorry to hear you are having the AF from hell, hopefully it will let up soon.

My book if full!!!! :haha:


----------



## NicoleB

xshell79 said:


> thanks foxy for putting lots of the ladies charts together in a list its a great idea and so much easier to have a peek at others
> 
> thanks nicole .... yes OH will have a shock when he gets in im ready to pounce!!!
> been toilet a few times and theres been nothing since so hope its ov bleeding.......
> 
> good luck angel look forward to seeing pics of ur test with big :bfp:

HAHA I can just picture you hiding behind the door and tackling him as soon as he walks in..:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

mamaxm said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Congrats ANgel.
> 
> WOW your wedding dress is beautiful! we want to do a red theme too
> 
> if i knew anything about charting i'd give you advice, but i just started and am totally and utterly confused too <3Click to expand...

Thank you darling. I purchased it off of ebay and added a sash to it:) It was $150.00.00 regular $1,200. 

I can help with weddings btw. I am a wedding designer:)



Charting is confusing. I just know I didnt ovulate.


----------



## NicoleB

Congratulations Angel


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry Shannon I agree with FF.
Mamaxm, My chart shows an ID but not triphasic (My last set of temps weren't reliable enough). What you are looking for is higher temps, a dip below cover is fine as long as it recovers. 
Xshell hopefully you have O'd. I hope your body gets back to normal soon xx


----------



## shaerichelle

mysticdeliria said:


> *Shannon-*I know!! I don't know how these people get jobs, let alone in a place where you shouldn't be screwing up. How are things with you? Still no O?!! It's interesting that your chart keeps coming back to the same temp. Have you tried a new thermometer? Maybe next cycle you could try soy or agnus castus? I've heard that these are supposed to help bring on O.

Yes still no O. Its called Liver qi stagnation means the blood flow isnt correct. I have two thermometer. one is new and its doing the job :cry:

I am thinking about going to a doctor in the begining of April I am tired of this.

How are you feeling?


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: foxy. I would be mad if my ex husband had a baby right now as he didnt want a 2nd one with me. Although like you I am glad lol.

Thanks fairygirl.


----------



## JB3

Congratulations Angel
Heres to many more :bfp: soon.

Is it just me or does anyone else sit and daydream about how they are going to tell friends and family that they are pregnant, I have so many scanarios going round in my head!

Been swatting up on FF, I have gathered that I need to see a dip in temp and then a higher rise in temp than before the dip (oh for an ideal chart!) Tis all very confusing. :shrug:

Mmmm cant wait to start symptom spotting!! :dohh:


----------



## kayleigh89

Hey can any1 plz help me with charting?

Email me - [email protected]


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Angel - fantastic news :)


----------



## shaerichelle

anyone want to trade charts? :rofl:


----------



## foxyloxy28

lol shannon - you can have mine, but I'm about as fertile as a rotting turnip, so you may want to stick with yours!! :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

foxyloxy28 said:


> lol shannon - you can have mine, but I'm about as fertile as a rotting turnip, so you may want to stick with yours!! :haha:

lol... I guess we could mix our charts! It might be perfect after that!:thumbup:

Well dear my son will be 8 this year.. I am not feeling so fertile:wacko:
I need a doctor who knows what they are doing. I am going to tell them I have been ttc since june:haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

hehe good plan! :D


----------



## SmileyShazza

Shannon I think a little white lie can't hurt :winkwink:


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont think it will either:)


----------



## ablacketer

thaks for all the congrats ladies.


----------



## Firedancer41

kayleigh89 said:


> Hey can any1 plz help me with charting?
> 
> Email me - [email protected]

Welcome, Kayleigh! Have you visited fertilityfriend.com yet? When you sign up for a free account, they have a charting course that really helps you grasp the whole temping thing!


----------



## impatient

ablacketer said:


> digi test came up BFP!!! in the middle of the day! woot!

Yay!!!! Congrats:)


----------



## impatient

shaerichelle said:


> anyone want to trade charts? :rofl:

LMAO!!!!! That's exactly how I felt many times this cycle!! Some peoples charts look picture perfect(mine not included!) Lol I'm thinking good thoughts of O for you!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you impatient.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats on your BFP Angel!


----------



## ablacketer

thanks sweet! 

ladies, my chart is an absolute disaster and I got a bfp. keep your chins up!


----------



## HunnieBee83

Im new to charting. The :witch: hasnt came since Dec. THO I cant remember the date exactly, around the 13th I think, lol! I started usking an OPK from CVS, last week, and yesterday I started temping. I dont check my CM that much, mainly due to me being a dwarf, I can't "umm check, lol". So my DF does it for me, and sometimes I wonder if he's telling me what I want to hear so we :sex:. I dunno!!! LOL!!!!! You can check my cart, it looks pathetic I know. Last week we had :sex:, I used a soft cup and laid there w. a pillow under my @ss for an hour! LOL!!! So Im sorry if this is TMI :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome HunniBee :)

Are you currently on CD2?


----------



## Tierney

Oh well back to cd1 for me, af came in the night! Gutted aswell.

The doctor wants to do 21 day bloods to make sure that I am ovulating but I thought that was what my charts show but he says that this doesn't show that an egg is released just that your body gears up to ovulate, I didnt know this and was a bit confused when I left on Friday but on a positive note though my thyroid is back to normal.

Good luck Bernina & Jaime when are you testing?


----------



## posh

I got my crosshairs :happydance: heres to rising temps :thumbup:


----------



## fairygirl

Sorrry to see AF caught you Tierney.
Best wishes in the 2ww Posh.
FX for a high temp for you tomorrow Foxy.
Yes where are Bernina and Jaimie?


----------



## NicoleB

Tierney said:


> Oh well back to cd1 for me, af came in the night! Gutted aswell.
> 
> The doctor wants to do 21 day bloods to make sure that I am ovulating but I thought that was what my charts show but he says that this doesn't show that an egg is released just that your body gears up to ovulate, I didnt know this and was a bit confused when I left on Friday but on a positive note though my thyroid is back to normal.
> 
> Good luck Bernina & Jaime when are you testing?

:hugs: i'm sorry af got you honey!! 
Well sorry but your doc makes no sense progesterone keeps your bbt up and if you dont O then there is no progesterone to keep it up so yes your chart tells you if you've ovulated or not..as long as you add your info correct.


----------



## NicoleB

Good luck in the 2ww posh!!


----------



## NicoleB

I got my crosshairs today but wonder if its wrong because I woke up 2 freaking hours late haha well I guess only one hour late had we not set our clocks forward yesterday..I guess I'll see what tomorrows temp brings before I correct it..


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sorry to hear that AF got you Tierney :hugs: 

Good luck in the 2ww Posh :thumbup:

Sending a sprinkling of :dust: over everybody. Am feeling in a bright mood this morning as the sun is shining although I am stupidly tired and could&#8217;ve done with not being in work today https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/misc/smiley-vault-misc-083.gif

Other than that am just gearing myself up for kicking AF up the butt and stopping her calling by for a while &#8211; starting from this month! https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/kickedoutsmile.gif


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole, Did your body just ovulate on its own? I am having a hard time finding a doc that will listen to me ,,:cry:


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> Nicole, Did your body just ovulate on its own? I am having a hard time finding a doc that will listen to me ,,:cry:

After my MC in 08 I did O on my own cd 19 and got pg with my 8 1/2 month old..this time while I hope to O on my own I dont think I have yet I woke 2 hours late so thats the reason for the higher then normal temp! (day time temps are low) I'm going to see what tomorrows temp is tho before I correct it.


----------



## pichi

Nicole i think that temp is right *nod*


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck Nicole. I think by your chart you will definitely ovulate this month.


----------



## NicoleB

pichi said:


> Nicole i think that temp is right *nod*

:thumbup: I hope you're right!! :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> Good Luck Nicole. I think by your chart you will definitely ovulate this month.

:hugs:I so hope you're right..


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi ladies! Wahoo Angel!!!

Shannon and Foxy, really hoping you'll find docs that listen and HELP rather than frustrate!

I am trying to hold off on testing till I'm late for AF - she is due today or tomorrow...I canceled my gynie appointment this am because I wanted to go in there with a definite answer on this cycle but AF still hasn't showed and I don't have a BFP yet. I wanted to be able to ask them for a referral if we didn't succeed this cycle (and get my annual exam) or a second test to confirm BFP but I just can't face that office without knowing either way so I'm putting it off.

Go Smiley! Nice definite ov chart you've got there. Nicole - I hope yours gets clearer.


----------



## mysticdeliria

*Shannon-*Good for you! Say what you have to say to get some help, your chart is such a mystery. I hope you O soon, you should see that FS regardless though.

*Nicole-*Hard to tell. I guess we'll have to wait for a couple more days. I never had a problem with the time changes until I started charting; I'm sure it screwed up my very first chart last fall. Either way, your bases look covered as always so early o would be a nice thing, bring on the 2ww!

*Foxy-*Almost there!! You will have a super high cover line this time, but it's not necessarily a bad thing. I'm interested to see where your crosshairs fall, I know I've been saying this for months, but different is good...I swear!

*Jamie-*Chart is still looking good. I hope you get the answers you want, and can go in for your pregnancy confirmation this week. Good call on waiting it out, it's best to go in knowing what you need to talk about.

*JB3-*Nice dip!! Just in time for implantation, FX'd for you!

*HunnieBee-*Not much there yet! Will watch to see how it progresses!

*Tierney and Bernina-*So sorry :witch: got you. Kick her out quickly and gear up for the next cycle! :finger:

*Posh-*Yay for crosshairs! Happy 2ww!

*Shazza-*Great attitude, when she knocks, don't answer :loo:!!

*Girls! I just started a pregnancy journal (finally)! Granted it's pretty boring right now, but hopefully it will be more entertaining. Please come visit me there and say hi so I don't feel like a loser with no friends. The link is at the bottom of my siggy! *


----------



## Tierney

QUOTE]
:hugs: i'm sorry af got you honey!! 
Well sorry but your doc makes no sense progesterone keeps your bbt up and if you dont O then there is no progesterone to keep it up so yes your chart tells you if you've ovulated or not..as long as you add your info correct.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Nicole, thats what I think aswell, stupid doctor:growlmad:


----------



## AreIn83

Tessa said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered some Softcups and Pre-Seed. I've never used either one but on BNP and other message boards, I've heard good things.
> 
> We're also going to try the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this cycle. So hopefully with the Softcups, Pre-Seed and SME, we'll make it happen this month.
> 
> *AreIn: I'm intrigued and was just wondering what Pre-seed and SME are?...
> oh & I like the new pic! ~ She is so damn cute!
> 
> 
> Sazza: Good idea about watching the video on the softcups!
> I will certainly do that!!
> 
> Moochacha: Sending you some
> Be gentle with yourself. xx*Click to expand...


Someone may have already answered you since I haven't been on for a few days. Pre-Seed is lubricant that is similar to cervical mucus. You insert it before BD and it makes a nice little pool for the sperm to swim in. 
SME is Sperm Meets Egg- basically it's a bd schedule. You start and BD on CD 8. Start using OPKs on CD 10. Then BD every other day until your OPK turns postive. Then you BD on that day plus three more. Supposedly, it increses your chances of conceiving to 40% (on any normal cycle, you have a 25% chance). I'll try anything at this point!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

And thanks for the picture comment!!!


----------



## JB3

*Mysticdeliria*
Thanks for commenting about my chart, you have really reassured me, I am hoping that it's an implantation dip but don't really know enough about charting to be sure (didn't know if the dip had to go below my cover line!). 
You have really cheered me up and I hoping (I think) for a big fat temp rise in the morning. Think I will go to bed now cos I cant wait!:haha:
I don't know what I did with my time during the 2WW before I started charting:shrug:

Welcome hunnybee

Right I'm off to stalk :happydance:


----------



## fairygirl

JB3 I like your dip :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Mystic. I think it is. I think even the accupuncturist is unsure.

I am going to your journal now:)


----------



## mamaxm

hey, is anyone else temping vaginally? i've tried temping orally in the past and they were all over the place, but temping vaginally i've had very steady results! my only problem is i have to pee first thing in the morning and my thermometer takes FOREVER to read..


----------



## NicoleB

mysticdeliria said:


> *Shannon-*Good for you! Say what you have to say to get some help, your chart is such a mystery. I hope you O soon, you should see that FS regardless though.
> 
> *Nicole-*Hard to tell. I guess we'll have to wait for a couple more days. I never had a problem with the time changes until I started charting; I'm sure it screwed up my very first chart last fall. Either way, your bases look covered as always so early o would be a nice thing, bring on the 2ww!
> 
> *Foxy-*Almost there!! You will have a super high cover line this time, but it's not necessarily a bad thing. I'm interested to see where your crosshairs fall, I know I've been saying this for months, but different is good...I swear!
> 
> *Jamie-*Chart is still looking good. I hope you get the answers you want, and can go in for your pregnancy confirmation this week. Good call on waiting it out, it's best to go in knowing what you need to talk about.
> 
> *JB3-*Nice dip!! Just in time for implantation, FX'd for you!
> 
> *HunnieBee-*Not much there yet! Will watch to see how it progresses!
> 
> *Tierney and Bernina-*So sorry :witch: got you. Kick her out quickly and gear up for the next cycle! :finger:
> 
> *Posh-*Yay for crosshairs! Happy 2ww!
> 
> *Shazza-*Great attitude, when she knocks, don't answer :loo:!!
> 
> *Girls! I just started a pregnancy journal (finally)! Granted it's pretty boring right now, but hopefully it will be more entertaining. Please come visit me there and say hi so I don't feel like a loser with no friends. The link is at the bottom of my siggy! *

it really wouldnt be ealry O for me last month was the latest I've ever Od...I cant read my body this cycle I have always known when O is coming but not this month. My day temps have always giving me a heads up also but this month I've had higher then normal day temps (al ltho not as high as post O temps) for over a week now..and my morning bbts are low for post O for sure all tho I've had a few high morning temps also I've removed and one or two I took again and it was lower so I added the lower.. :wacko:


----------



## QueenCole

:shrug: Im new to charting and have an idea of where to start but I dont know when exactly I ovulate. According to my charting and online refferences I OV'D on March 4 which means I am 12DPO and my cycle ends in a day! So I test then right? eggghhhh I get sooo confused!


----------



## RedRose19

im on cd 52!! grrr and ff keeps changing my ov dates... i took off all the cm off ff cuz i think thats what was confusing it.. and let it go only on temp... and now its saying cd 35 omg at this rate i just want af to show! :hissy: i dont think my chart looks like im carrying a beany :(


----------



## fairygirl

Queencole, test the day AF is due.
Babyhopes, your temps do look like a shift has happened. There is no real 'pregnancy chart' I'm afraid, look at the gallery and you'll see what I mean. Have you been tempted to test again yet?


----------



## RedRose19

yeah... im going crazy to test... but my prob is i get so embarrassed buying tests lol, i might test 2mor :D


----------



## QueenCole

Thanks Fairygirl thats the most straight forward answer I got out of anyone in the past week. Ive been asking friends and family they have no clue! lol So thank you very much!! I'll be posting in 2 days then!!! Hoping for :bfp: and not my :witch:!!!


----------



## AreIn83

mamaxm said:


> hey, is anyone else temping vaginally? i've tried temping orally in the past and they were all over the place, but temping vaginally i've had very steady results! my only problem is i have to pee first thing in the morning and my thermometer takes FOREVER to read..

I have considered it, especially since I never seem to wake up at the same time. If I set my alarm early, I wake up earlier than my alarm. If I set it at the time I should get up, I wake up earlier. I think I'm going to try next cycle if this one is a bust. 

I've gotten flat temps for the last few days (I didn't temp Saturday or Sunday morning though, I needed a vacation :winkwink:) which is something new for me AND I've been waking up anywhere between 4 am and 6 am.


----------



## mamaxm

AreIn83 said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> hey, is anyone else temping vaginally? i've tried temping orally in the past and they were all over the place, but temping vaginally i've had very steady results! my only problem is i have to pee first thing in the morning and my thermometer takes FOREVER to read..
> 
> I have considered it, especially since I never seem to wake up at the same time. If I set my alarm early, I wake up earlier than my alarm. If I set it at the time I should get up, I wake up earlier. I think I'm going to try next cycle if this one is a bust.
> 
> I've gotten flat temps for the last few days (I didn't temp Saturday or Sunday morning though, I needed a vacation :winkwink:) which is something new for me AND I've been waking up anywhere between 4 am and 6 am.Click to expand...

yeah, i've noticed that it doesn't make a difference in my temps if i take them first thing in the morning or in the middle of the day, which i love because i like to sleep in :) yesterday i tested it, i temped first thing and it was 98.0 and then i tested around noon and it was 98.1. love it!


----------



## AreIn83

I'm for sure going to try it then next cycle. Is this your first cycle charting? I chart stalked and saw you only had one.


----------



## mamaxm

AreIn83 said:


> I'm for sure going to try it then next cycle. Is this your first cycle charting? I chart stalked and saw you only had one.

i charted three cycles ago, but it was orally so my temps were all over the place and it was 6 days longer than my usual cycles, so i deleted it so FF wouldn't get confused.


----------



## AreIn83

My first cycle charting was last and mine were up and down too but I thought it was because of my waking times. I know you aren't supposed to switch mid cycle but I wonder how much it would hurt? I don't really want to be going to back and forth, if you know what I mean...:blush:


----------



## Tessa

AreIn83 said:


> Tessa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered some Softcups and Pre-Seed. I've never used either one but on BNP and other message boards, I've heard good things.
> 
> We're also going to try the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this cycle. So hopefully with the Softcups, Pre-Seed and SME, we'll make it happen this month.
> 
> *AreIn: I'm intrigued and was just wondering what Pre-seed and SME are?...
> oh & I like the new pic! ~ She is so damn cute!
> 
> 
> *Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> I saw another thread about the Pre-Seed, so I have that & Softcups on the way!
> I'm very interested in the SME, as I've not heard anything else about it.
> DH and I had already agreed to start earlier & go a little past O this month
> ... so, may just give this one a go!  *Click to expand...


----------



## Tessa

foxyloxy28 said:


> bernina - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/bernina
> Nicole - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/NicolesChart
> foxyloxy28 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/foxyloxy28
> shaerichelle - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b6018
> Jaimie2Eyes - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c5ba8
> posh - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cb798
> SmileySHazza - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/SmileyShazza
> impatient - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cd722
> babyhopes10 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538
> lolley - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262538
> Helly - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/HellysBelly
> xshell79 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cc847
> Tessa - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d7278
> mamaxm - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b6269
> nadira037 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/nadira037
> JB3 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/MyOvulationChart
> sweetmama26 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/sweetmama261
> hazelnut - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bc084

*Thanks for this foxy! It's lovely and makes it so much easier to stalk! *


----------



## Maybe-Baby

Hi Ladies

Can i join you and can you help me please?

I am going to start charting i have just ordered a thermometer softcups and 
they will arrive tommorow.

Now my first question (sorry) i have just opened an account on fertility friends. My first day off last AF was the 6th March, I have a 28 day cycle.

Can i start temping straight away or do i need to wait till the start off my next AF?

Thanks girls and i hope that i get to know you all better reading the past threads you seem a lovely lot x x


----------



## JB3

Thanks Fairy - I'm liking my dip too, fx'd that is comes to something!

Welcome Maybe-Baby only been temping 1 month so don't want to give any false information but don't worry there are many knowledgeable ladies in this thread I'm sure will be happy to help :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

welcome maybe baby - you can start temping straight away. Remember to try and take it at the same time each morning, before you move around, talk etc. You are looking for a sustained temp rise to confirm ovulation.

Put a link to you chart in your signature if you would like us to keep an eye on it and help you along the way.

:)


----------



## ttcstill

I am new to all of this but I have been ttc since a chemical in dec of 08 and I am obviously missing my OV so I am hoping that this will help. Now I bought a Basal thermometer and registered at fertility friend, I am on CD 2 and I am going to temp everyday because if i dont ill forget. Now I have some questions. How do you determine your CM? I am so confused...... I have children but my ex-husband and I never planned to have them we just did. Now my soulmate really wants one and I want to give him one but not getting pg is driving me :wacko:


----------



## mamaxm

ttcstill said:


> I am new to all of this but I have been ttc since a chemical in dec of 08 and I am obviously missing my OV so I am hoping that this will help. Now I bought a Basal thermometer and registered at fertility friend, I am on CD 2 and I am going to temp everyday because if i dont ill forget. Now I have some questions. How do you determine your CM? I am so confused...... I have children but my ex-husband and I never planned to have them we just did. Now my soulmate really wants one and I want to give him one but not getting pg is driving me :wacko:

they should have directions on the FF website, but basically you *sorry i don't know how to say this gently* stick a finger up there, feel for your cervix (high low, soft hard, open closed) and then when you pull your finger out you look at the CM, it should either be dry, creamy, eggwhite, watery or sticky (i think i got them all?) it's very easy once you get the hang of it, and very helpful imo.


----------



## ttcstill

they should have directions on the FF website, but basically you *sorry i don't know how to say this gently* stick a finger up there, feel for your cervix (high low, soft hard, open closed) and then when you pull your finger out you look at the CM, it should either be dry, creamy, eggwhite, watery or sticky (i think i got them all?) it's very easy once you get the hang of it, and very helpful imo.[/QUOTE]

I am not sure about the cervix positioning..... but i gues ill try it when af leaves


----------



## ttcstill

What about OV tests I bought a box of seven tests when should I start using them? WHere do I put the results in fertility friend


----------



## Maybe-Baby

foxyloxy28 said:


> welcome maybe baby - you can start temping straight away. Remember to try and take it at the same time each morning, before you move around, talk etc. You are looking for a sustained temp rise to confirm ovulation.
> 
> Put a link to you chart in your signature if you would like us to keep an eye on it and help you along the way.
> 
> :)

Thank you think i will need a lot off help along the way, i shall start temping from Wednsday before i get out off bed x


----------



## mamaxm

ttcstill said:


> What about OV tests I bought a box of seven tests when should I start using them? WHere do I put the results in fertility friend

first you need to know how long your cycle is, for example if your cycle is 28 days, start testing on cd9 or cd10. and then when you use FF, you click on the date, and then you'll see a tabs at the top where you can enter different information, there should be one that says testing, you can put it in there. also, if you're on AF, you should record that too. there will be a drop down menu that says 'menses' and you select whether it's heavy or not, ect. you don't need to check your CP or CM when you're on AF.


----------



## foxyloxy28

ttcstill - welcome.

Don't worry too much about the position of your cervix. It's the CM which gives you the idea of when you are likely to be most fertile. There is loads of info on fertilityfriend. 

As for OPKs, they don't work for everyone, but if you are going to use them you should do so in the afternoon and try not to have too much to drink for a couple of hours beforehand. Depending on how long your cycles are depends on when you should start using them. I would say around cd12 if you have periods between 28- 32 days. 

Hopefully some other ladies can give you some more advice as I don't use OPKs. You mark them on your FF Tab. :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

bernina - sorry to see AF got you :hugs:


----------



## lolley

congratulations Angel :)

wow lots of new ladies :hi:

hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## NicoleB

Got my pos opk..wish me luck its the real deal and not just my body gearing up then not doing it..


----------



## shaerichelle

GL Nicole. I had one last week too.


----------



## AreIn83

Good luck Nicole!


----------



## impatient

Goodluck Nicole!!! Go get 'em!!!!!!


----------



## lolley

lots of luck Nicole :) x


----------



## RedRose19

getting alot of cramps :cry: im so sure af is gonna come any min :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning ladies

Good luck Nicole :)

Babyhopes - I hope AF stays away for you.

Crosshairs this morning and finally a decent temp!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

GL Nicole!!!!! Fx'd.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Yay for crosshairs Foxy :happydance: looks like you got the :sex: nicely covered too - you must be knackered!

Sorry to hear AF got you Bernina :hugs:

Welcome to the newbies. For those who are unsure I suggest following the Charting Lessons on Fertility as they are helpful. If you do them in small chunks of say two at a time you can get through them pretty quickly. To enter an opk you go to the Tests tabs when entering data on your chart and there is a bit that says opk and you can select + or - depending on what result you get.

Go catch that eggy Nicole - Good luck :thumbup:

Hey PLB nice to see you - how is that little bean doing? Getting all nice and cosy in there I hope :)

Small temperature rise for me today. Still early days in the 2ww so am just seeing what happens rather than getting too worked up about it. No point in stressing as what will be will and I can't change it anyway :shrug:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Very knackered! haha

OH is now on earlies too (up at 5.30am) so just as well I ovulated on the weekend - I'm committed to TTC, but not 5.30am committed!!

:D


----------



## pichi

morning ladies :) how is everyone doing?

fx'd for you foxy :dust: i really want you to get a bfp. as i do with all the other girls in here too :)


----------



## NicoleB

Thanks girls its still pos so hopefully tomorrow or even the next day I'll have a nice rise.


----------



## NicoleB

woot woot for crosshairs foxy I have everything crossed for you honey!!


----------



## NicoleB

babayhopes I hope af stays away honey..


----------



## moochacha

8 days and I still have heavy af :cry: I wonder if this cycle is going to be super long because of my MC. MC at 8 weeks... It feels like I've missed out on a lot of time.

I keep forgetting to temp first thing in the morning. rawr!!! Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## Helly

Hey ladies, hope you are all doing well, fingers crossed for Foxy and Nicole!

I dont know why I feel this but something is saying to me Im not going to OV this month? Ive got negative OPK's despite having high soft open cervix and EWCM. I think its that early cycle 36.61 temp, I feel like it doesnt matter if I get a high temp now cos Ive had that one. Does that make sense? Should I discard it? I know that morning I was awake for a while and turned on my back just before I took my temp.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Helly - you may just have missed your surge for th OPKS. They are not accurate for everyone and it is so easy to miss the surge. I would keep bding until you see the confirmed rise. Judging by your temp and your CM, I think confirmation of Ov may just be round the corner for you. Don't worry about that one temp - FF will disregard it itself :)


----------



## posh

I'm only a day infront of you foxy, lets hope this is our month :thumbup:.


----------



## NicoleB

Helly said:


> Hey ladies, hope you are all doing well, fingers crossed for Foxy and Nicole!
> 
> I dont know why I feel this but something is saying to me Im not going to OV this month? Ive got negative OPK's despite having high soft open cervix and EWCM. I think its that early cycle 36.61 temp, I feel like it doesnt matter if I get a high temp now cos Ive had that one. Does that make sense? Should I discard it? I know that morning I was awake for a while and turned on my back just before I took my temp.

Dont go by opk you could have missed the surge..go by bbt, cm & cp. your temp rised this morning..two more high temps and you'll have your crosshairs. if that one high temp is getting to you remove it.


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> 8 days and I still have heavy af :cry: I wonder if this cycle is going to be super long because of my MC. MC at 8 weeks... It feels like I've missed out on a lot of time.
> 
> I keep forgetting to temp first thing in the morning. rawr!!! Hope everyone is doing well!!!

:hugs: Just wish I could give you a big.. :hugs:


----------



## JB3

Hi Ladies
This might be a little tmi but I have just been to the loo and my CM (on my nix) seems to be orange in colour!:wacko: there wasn't much there it was was quite creamy. 
Any ideas anyone? :shrug:

Nice temp foxy :thumbup:


----------



## sahrene1978

Took a test this morning and it was a :bfn: and then woke up with a higher temp so now FF says cant confirm ovulation and could have taken place between the 5th and 11th.. ugh.. IDK...Plus what symptom I was having I think is a uti! Oh this is not a good morning for me...


----------



## Snugggs

:wave:

Ive not been on the thread for a few days. Soooo many pages to catch up on.

Sorry you're having a tough time Moochacha :hugs:

:hugs: to the girls that the :witch: found

And i saw there was a :bfp: on the thread, congrats angel x

I'm CD7 and still having heavy af (which is unusual) and ive been loosing seriously large clots (sorry TMI!). Ive been quite worried about it actually and ive been wondering if its possible to have a chemical with a bfn? My LP last cycle was 20 or 21 days... I feel so broken :cry:


----------



## Helly

Thanks Foxy and Nicole, I have this strange sense of things not working this month and I dont know why, think I will go and eat more chocolate, it always helps!


----------



## Helly

Snugggs thats a nasty AF, maybe you should ask to see a Dr about it? 7 days heavy like that isn't right. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ttcstill

Ladies I am curious about this whole charting thing, yesterday my temp was 96.63 and today it is 98.60 is that normal?


----------



## RedRose19

still getting cramps today but no af :shrug: im going to test in abit.. omg im so nervous :dohh:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Good luck BabyHopes!

:hugs: Moochacha - I hope your cycle moves on soon. Same for you Snuggs - I wouldn't care for that many days with a heavy flow!

Yahoo for all the crosshairs! Foxy - it looks like your cloverline is the same every month. Is that typical? FF put mine a bit higher this cycle and I'm not sure why...

I'm workin' a super bloat over here! No cramps yet though :shrug:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck Babyhopes :)

Hoping AF stays away for you Jaimie. 

My temps seem to always be the same ones each cycle - 96.80 (usually only 1 or 2 of those max), 97.20, 97.33, 97.45, 97.58, 97.60, 97.73, 97.86, 97.90, 98.04 & 98.17 :D I don't think I ever get any other than those (apart from a freakish 98.20 & 98.34 around Xmas / New Year time I think).

My thermometer was only a cheapie off the net, so maybe those are the only temps it has!! :haha:

ttcstill - sounds ok to me. Temps can fluctuate all over the place, particularly in the early part of your cycle.

Sorry your having a horrid AF snuggs :hugs:

JB3 - I'm sorry, I've never experiences that before, however I do remember seeing it mentioned in some other threads so you're not the only one! :D have you googled?

:hugs: moochacha

Sorry about the BFN sahrene - I agree with FF though, not seen a clear temp shift on your chart yet. Hoping it happens soon for you :D


----------



## QueenCole

So I signed up at FF....hoping this helps me more!!! Ive been cramping for almost a week now and am starting to think my mind got the best of me. I woke up this morning and got a :bfn: ! Im sooo bummed! I thought for sure this was our month....but still no sign of AF!!! So anyone with any more insight it would be greatly appreciated!!! :cry: Kinda feelin silly I was symptom spotting to the point I actually thought they were happeninging to me! My hubby says its cuz I really want another one so my mind is starting to think its happening! :nope:


----------



## mysticdeliria

*JB3-*Glad I could be of help to you yesterday. And might I say that I'm LOVING the recovery in the temps today! Your chart is looking promising!!
*
Nicole-*Good luck, hope that OPK means what it's supposed to mean!

*Foxy-*Yay!!!! It's nice that they disregarded your really high temps and gave you the lower coverline. You can definitely work with that. You also did an AWESOME job on your BD schedule this cycle, you must have a high reading on FF. You also hit those peak fertility days perfectly with the soft cups. You can rest assured this 2ww that you did everything humanly possible. Well done!!

*Moochacha-*Is that normal? Maybe you should go in to see your GP, my best friend had a miscarriage with d&c at close to 12 weeks and she did not bleed that long (granted she may be atypical). I think you should get it checked out you are losing so much blood. :hugs: I really hope it tapers off soon.

*Helly-*Don't worry yourself too much. Do you have many anovulatory cycles? Your O may be late, or you be o'ing right now, lots of girls have bad luck with OPKs. Even it is anovulatory cycle, unless you have them often it's nothing to worry about as, apparently we all have them from time to time and rarely know it. I think it's way to early to say that though, we just have to wait. Oh, and I wouldn't disregard anything until you get a good picture of what's going on.

*Sahrene-*I agree with foxy and FF. I am not convinced you O'd at all, but I see your confusion as your last cycle was only 16 days and you are now CD18. I think you are in for a longer cycle with much later O this time. What are your cycles normally in length? 

*Shannon-*You dropped lower than 97.3 for the first time all cycle...maybe O is around the corner!

Thanks to the girls who dropped by my journal. 12 week scan tomorrow, can't wait!!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Queen Cole, sorry to hear what you're going through :flower:. I think we've all been down that road, where we wanted it so bad we "made" it happen! I guess we'll have to keep waiting and see, it's not over until the :witch: comes! If you signed up for FF could you put your last months temps in so you could share them with us? We could give you better insight if we can see the chart. Post us a link when you're ready! Good luck!


----------



## sahrene1978

> Sahrene-I agree with foxy and FF. I am not convinced you O'd at all, but I see your confusion as your last cycle was only 16 days and you are now CD18. I think you are in for a longer cycle with much later O this time. What are your cycles normally in length?

I had Mirena removed last month so I think that is why is was shorter but to tell you the truth before last month I wasn't paying much attention so IDK? The time that it originally O'd I didnt get a positive opk but I did get an almost darker than the test line so I thought I just missed my surge? Hmph...This is so complicated..


----------



## mysticdeliria

Sahrene, that explains a lot. Don't worry about your cycles at this point; you are just coming off BC so expect them to be a little strange before they settle in to something more regular. It's true, you may have missed the surge or you may not be ready to O yet. Just be safe and :sex: all the time until you see the temp shift. It will be your most convincing sign of O. It is all very confusing when you start out, but once you get it, a lot of things become more clear. You'll be happy you went around this learning curve. Good luck!!


----------



## NicoleB

mystic I love how you are keeping your chart going I did that with my 8 1/2 moth old..all tho it will only got up to like 98 days before ff starts taking days from the beginning of your cycle off.


----------



## NicoleB

ttcstill said:


> Ladies I am curious about this whole charting thing, yesterday my temp was 96.63 and today it is 98.60 is that normal?

Did you take it at the same time both days?


----------



## mysticdeliria

Oooh, Good to know! Thanks Nicole!!! I should save what I have so far then. I've been keeping it going because of all the issues I've had, but I guess I could stop now. Although, now I'm liking the idea of having a full pregnancy charted, so it would be for nothing if the first part disappeared. Did you chart your whole pregnancy? Just want to know if it's doable!


----------



## Helly

Thanks Mystic, this is my first month charting, though Ive suspected several times I havent OV'd. I got + opk's the first two months and had nothing the last 4 months, though I did O last month as it showed in my temps. This is our last month before going to the Dr's anyways (my OH is over 35) so hopefully if I am having regular anovulatory cycles something should be done in the next few months.


----------



## NicoleB

mysticdeliria said:


> Oooh, Good to know! Thanks Nicole!!! I should save what I have so far then. I've been keeping it going because of all the issues I've had, but I guess I could stop now. Although, now I'm liking the idea of having a full pregnancy charted, so it would be for nothing if the first part disappeared. Did you chart your whole pregnancy? Just want to know if it's doable!

I added my chart from my pg with Gregory Jr. take a look and you'll see what it does.


----------



## NicoleB

Helly said:


> Thanks Mystic, this is my first month charting, though Ive suspected several times I havent OV'd. I got + opk's the first two months and had nothing the last 4 months, though I did O last month as it showed in my temps. This is our last month before going to the Dr's anyways (my OH is over 35) so hopefully if I am having regular anovulatory cycles something should be done in the next few months.

If your OH's sperm count is good you dont have to worry about his age a mans sperm is always good (all tho I have read the older a man get the more chance his sperm isn't as healthy..all tho I've also read thats not true as a mans sperm is always coming so always new..that makes more sense to me) heck my DH's dad was having babies still when he was well over 60. my dh is almost 47 and hes a fertile as ever.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole your chart with all the fertile cm is kinda like mine. I hope you O like today! 

A new doc I went to told me not to look at my temps right now, just the cm and opks. She said the temp usually works, but for some it doesnt.. But I am confused...


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey all I'm on CD2 of my third Cycle since I started temping and charting, which is ok because at least it wasn't a 52 day cycle this time.

My son has been really sick which is why I haven't been on


----------



## Tierney

hey sweetmama im on cd2 aswell, i hate this part waiting to o it feels like forever!

Nicole your charts looking good youve got the BD covered for o


----------



## AreIn83

I had a huge temp spike today, someone stalk me!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Wow AreIn83! Nice spike!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Thanks a lot Nicole!! That really helps. I'm glad to see that your chart fluctuated as much as mine does, I didn't know how normal this was. There aren't really a lot pregnancy charts that go this long to compare with. We might be the only two!! :haha:

AreIn-Looking Good!! Hope you've been working DH!


----------



## AreIn83

foxyloxy28 said:


> Wow AreIn83! Nice spike!

So what do you think that means? I'm having O pains today as well but they are on the same side that I O'd from last month (O confirmed by OPK and temp) but it's waaaaay early for any egg to be popping yet!!!


----------



## AreIn83

mysticdeliria said:


> Thanks a lot Nicole!! That really helps. I'm glad to see that your chart fluctuated as much as mine does, I didn't know how normal this was. There aren't really a lot pregnancy charts that go this long to compare with. We might be the only two!! :haha:
> 
> AreIn-Looking Good!! Hope you've been working DH!

:haha: Sperm Meets Egg plan this month so we have a set schedule and yes, I've been all over that!


----------



## mysticdeliria

AreIn83 said:


> mysticdeliria said:
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Nicole!! That really helps. I'm glad to see that your chart fluctuated as much as mine does, I didn't know how normal this was. There aren't really a lot pregnancy charts that go this long to compare with. We might be the only two!! :haha:
> 
> AreIn-Looking Good!! Hope you've been working DH!
> 
> :haha: Sperm Meets Egg plan this month so we have a set schedule and yes, I've been all over that!Click to expand...

LOL!! Good work girl, hope it pays off!


----------



## foxyloxy28

AreIn - bit early to tell if it's ov just yet. Interesting to see what tomorrow's temp does :)


----------



## RedRose19

tested today bfn :( i just feel like i want to give up... :( grrr


----------



## Sweetmama26

Tierney said:


> hey sweetmama im on cd2 aswell, i hate this part waiting to o it feels like forever!
> 
> Nicole your charts looking good youve got the BD covered for o

My last cycle felt like FOREVER before I o'd lol


----------



## AreIn83

:shrug: I just wish I would have brought my OPKs to work today. Oh well, wait for tomorrow!


----------



## impatient

Hi Girlies:) I've been so busy lately, but I just wanted to pop in and say hello. I haven't done another test since Sat. or ws it Sunday? I can't remember! lol Anyway, I'm assuming I'm not Preggo, but will test again this weekend if AF hasn't shown up yet. Who knew my LP was so long...what the heck??? Lots of :dust:


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies just after a bit of advice ....

on sunday i noted to temps as i work up at 5.15am it was 36.22 then i went back to sleep and woke up at 7 when my alarm goes off and it was 36.40..... so i put it in as 36.22 as i thought as i had more than 3 hrs sleep! so i just thought id change my ff chart to the other temp of 36.40 to see what happens ..

i was shocked to see i got my cross hairs... what should i do?
put it back to 36.22 or leave it at 36.40 but i didnt have 3 hours sleep with that temp thow but its my normal waking time at 7am!!!!!

the only pattern in temps i notice is that they stay roughly the same like anovulatory cycles that ive been looking at so im thinking i might make and op soon with my doctor to see why af isnt here since my mc .. 

i have been thinking about taking Agnus Castus does anyone take that already?


----------



## AreIn83

I don't have much advice for you but I have the same problem. I never know which to use. FF has a temp corrector, have you tried that? I have used it twice.


----------



## impatient

xshell79 said:


> hi ladies just after a bit of advice ....
> 
> on sunday i noted to temps as i work up at 5.15am it was 36.22 then i went back to sleep and woke up at 7 when my alarm goes off and it was 36.40..... so i put it in as 36.22 as i thought as i had more than 3 hrs sleep! so i just thought id change my ff chart to the other temp of 36.40 to see what happens ..
> 
> i was shocked to see i got my cross hairs... what should i do?
> put it back to 36.22 or leave it at 36.40 but i didnt have 3 hours sleep with that temp thow but its my normal waking time at 7am!!!!!
> 
> the only pattern in temps i notice is that they stay roughly the same like anovulatory cycles that ive been looking at so im thinking i might make and op soon with my doctor to see why af isnt here since my mc ..
> 
> i have been thinking about taking Agnus Castus does anyone take that already?


I used Chaste Tree(standard Process brand) and it did help to shorten my cycles after a few months of taking it. unfortunatly my chiropractor stoped selling it and my cycles have started to get long again. I tried Vitex, but it didn't work as well. They're all the same thing, but I do think the brand makes a difference. good luck


----------



## xshell79

ive just tried the temp corrector and it says 36.41 ..... so i think il leave it at 36.40 and see what happens i guess! thanks arein83 

ive just been reading up about Agnus Castus i think i might give it ago for a few cycles just to see if it helps regulate them or makes a difference.... thanks impatient


----------



## amberdawn723

xshell79- I started taking Vitex at the end of Feb to bring my cycles back to a normal number. Af arrived two days later (on cd 74). Now I'm on cd 16 of the next cycle and (hopefully) going to ovulate soon, as I have ewcm and hso cervix and my opks are getting darker. The brand I use says it is agnus castus (chasteberry) on the back. So I think it's all the same. I really think it has helped get my hormones back in operation. They seem to have gone on a vacation there for a while.


----------



## NicoleB

mysticdeliria said:


> Thanks a lot Nicole!! That really helps. I'm glad to see that your chart fluctuated as much as mine does, I didn't know how normal this was. There aren't really a lot pregnancy charts that go this long to compare with. We might be the only two!! :haha:
> 
> AreIn-Looking Good!! Hope you've been working DH!

hahaha I thought the same thing when I was charting with that pg I would think "damn is there noone else that does this" I'll do it next time also. :haha:


----------



## JB3

Well, I have just wrote my letter to Mr Storky
I promised him I would stop eating full packets or Oreo's in return for a sticky bean!:haha:


----------



## NicoleB

JB3 said:


> Well, I have just wrote my letter to Mr Storky
> I promised him I would stop eating full packets or Oreo's in return for a sticky bean!:haha:

Well hopefully they arent a craving..maybe you should have told him you wouldnt eat them with fish or something hehe


----------



## JB3

Never thought of that nicole
Now you have me worried 
No more Oreo's.... no more twisting, licking or dunking
Arrrggghhhh what have I done :dohh:


Mind you i promised not to eat the full packet, therefore if I give DH one (just the one) then I haven't eaten the full packet. wehey


----------



## sahrene1978

mysticdeliria said:


> Sahrene, that explains a lot. Don't worry about your cycles at this point; you are just coming off BC so expect them to be a little strange before they settle in to something more regular. It's true, you may have missed the surge or you may not be ready to O yet. Just be safe and :sex: all the time until you see the temp shift. It will be your most convincing sign of O. It is all very confusing when you start out, but once you get it, a lot of things become more clear. You'll be happy you went around this learning curve. Good luck!!


Thanks for the help and reassurance.. I did use an opk today to see if something was up. There is a hint of a line but nothing like I had earlier in my cycle... No clue.I will just keep chuggin along...


----------



## NicoleB

JB3 said:


> Never thought of that nicole
> Now you have me worried
> No more Oreo's.... no more twisting, licking or dunking
> Arrrggghhhh what have I done :dohh:
> 
> 
> Mind you i promised not to eat the full packet, therefore if I give DH one (just the one) then I haven't eaten the full packet. wehey

Well yeah so true..just give him one even one half and you're good.. :haha:


----------



## NicoleB

JB3 said:


> Never thought of that nicole
> Now you have me worried
> No more Oreo's.... no more twisting, licking or dunking
> Arrrggghhhh what have I done :dohh:
> 
> 
> Mind you i promised not to eat the full packet, therefore if I give DH one (just the one) then I haven't eaten the full packet. wehey

Well yeah so true..just give him one even one half and you're good.. :haha:


----------



## sahrene1978

Ok so if I take that water cm off my chart today then I get my crosshairs back??? what the heck?? I have lots of cm. My under keep getting wet which I thought was a good sign not a bad one?? I did not change my temp at all??? What should I do??

Edited to add that my I cant even touch my cervix right now with out bearing down some... Hmmmm???


----------



## NicoleB

sahrene1978 said:


> Ok so if I take that water cm off my chart today then I get my crosshairs back??? what the heck?? I have lots of cm. My under keep getting wet which I thought was a good sign not a bad one?? I did not change my temp at all??? What should I do??
> 
> Edited to add that my I cant even touch my cervix right now with out bearing down some... Hmmmm???

I would add your cm back in it sounds like you may be Oing now.. Good luck honey!


----------



## sahrene1978

NicoleB said:


> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so if I take that water cm off my chart today then I get my crosshairs back??? what the heck?? I have lots of cm. My under keep getting wet which I thought was a good sign not a bad one?? I did not change my temp at all??? What should I do??
> 
> Edited to add that my I cant even touch my cervix right now with out bearing down some... Hmmmm???
> 
> I would add your cm back in it sounds like you may be Oing now.. Good luck honey!Click to expand...

Thanks Nicole, I guess :sex: is not going to hurt anything right...LOL..:blush:

oooohh now having cramps ..


----------



## moochacha

babyhopes10 said:


> tested today bfn :( i just feel like i want to give up... :( grrr

Don't give up babe!! Someone said this to me in miscarriage and support. I keep thinking it will make sense! One day you will be holding your baby and everything you've been through will make sense.

"A friend of mine said something to me when I was going through this that really helped put things in perspective. She had miscarried in her second pregnancy but went on to have a third pregnancy shortly after. She told me that she couldn't imagine life without her daughter. But, if the second pregnancy had lasted, she would not have her right now. I know it's hard to believe when life is handing out such horrible cards but there is a purpose for everything. Once you finally hold that beautiful baby of yours, you will not be able to imagine life without him/her ... then, it will all make sense." _from a lady in miscarriage and support_


----------



## moochacha

JB3 said:


> Well, I have just wrote my letter to Mr Storky
> I promised him I would stop eating full packets or Oreo's in return for a sticky bean!:haha:

hehe very cute!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

What a lovely comment. How are you doing moochacha? Has the bleeding slowed down?


----------



## nadira037

Hello everybody,

Don't have a lot of time, just wanted to stop by and spread around some babydust for everybody. Not much to report for me, just waiting to O. I did get my softcups so I'll be joining foxy and shazza and using those this cycle. Hopefully they help get my BFP this cycle!


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> tested today bfn :( i just feel like i want to give up... :( grrr
> 
> Don't give up babe!! Someone said this to me in miscarriage and support. I keep thinking it will make sense! One day you will be holding your baby and everything you've been through will make sense.
> 
> "A friend of mine said something to me when I was going through this that really helped put things in perspective. She had miscarried in her second pregnancy but went on to have a third pregnancy shortly after. She told me that she couldn't imagine life without her daughter. But, if the second pregnancy had lasted, she would not have her right now. I know it's hard to believe when life is handing out such horrible cards but there is a purpose for everything. Once you finally hold that beautiful baby of yours, you will not be able to imagine life without him/her ... then, it will all make sense." _from a lady in miscarriage and support_Click to expand...

I can agree with your friend.. I got pg with my sweet Gregory Jr just weeks after my mc in sept 08 and can not imagine my life without his beautiful face everyday..


----------



## Sweetmama26

I hope all of you are doing well, I'm heading to bed.


----------



## Tessa

*Wow... I've got to check in here more often! So fast moving!

NicoleB: Good luck hun... hope the OPK is right! 

Foxy: Yay for crosshairs!

Shazza: Sure hope those temps stay high for you sweetie 

Moochacha: Hope AF goes away and you start feeling beeter soon.

Snuggs: I usually have pretty bad clots too, but usually for just a day or two.
I can't even imagine having them for 7days.  
When do you see the Dr. again? IDK, but maybe the dr. can do something to ease AF for you.  
ps.... I like the icon in siggy! 

Helly: Best of luck hunni~ Chocoloate always helps everything (IMHO) 

Babyhopes: FX'd for you!! 

Jamie:  Lost of 

Sahrene: Really hope you don't have a UTI, as they can be so painful! 

Mystic & NicoleB: LOVE those baby charts!! Hope we'll all be sporting one of those here soon!! 

On a side note, I just finished the free charting course over at FF!! 
Took little less than two weeks but I only did one or two lessons a day!
Sure wish I had known these things and been charting all along!
Oh well... they say when you know better, you do better, right!?*


----------



## foxyloxy28

Moening ladies.

Hope you are all well this morning :)


----------



## NicoleB

Morning girls, I hope you all have a great day!!

So I'm on day 3 of pos opk..I've one day before (and not Od) and had 2 days before (and Od)but not 3 so surly my body isn't just gonna gear up and not do it right???? (ok so I need to hear of course not haha)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Can I jump in here please? I've only just started charting again, I charted with DD for a while but I totally can't remember much at all. I need to swat up. I need to renew my VIP so I can use all the feature

Can someone please look at my chart? I got a huge temp drop yesterday, but I had to take co-codemol painkillers in the night, would that affect my temp??


----------



## Helly

Not sure if painkillers would effect your temp, surely it would make you sleep more soundly? Not sure though.

Morning ladies, you were right, chocolate helped, second day of elevated temps :)


----------



## QueenCole

Thanks Mystic I will post a link when I finish charting!! Thank you for the support....but I even took a preg test at doc and it said neg!!! Soo.....3rd cycle is a charm!!!


----------



## impatient

Hello ladies:) Surely my LP couldn't be this long?? I'm guessing that I FF was wrong and I never even OV!! I would have gotten a BFP by now...right???? What does everyone think???? any ideas? THanks


----------



## impatient

BTW... I haven't had a cycle this long in a long time! They are usually 35-45 days. I wonder if temping is subconciously causing me stress and delaying AF??


----------



## NicoleB

impatient said:


> Hello ladies:) Surely my LP couldn't be this long?? I'm guessing that I FF was wrong and I never even OV!! I would have gotten a BFP by now...right???? What does everyone think???? any ideas? THanks

I cant remember if I've said this or not so forgive me if so..But looking at your chart honey it doesnt (to me anyway) look like you have ovulated yet..


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks so much for all the baby dust and well wishes Tessa! Unfortunately my temps continued to drop this morning - not below the cloverline yet however. So I only have one other cycle charted but it pegged my lp at 13 days and now I'm 15 days past o and no AF. I couldn't resist testing this morning and got a BFN : ( But the fact that I'm past my first cycle's lp gives me just a sliver of hope. Have any other of you fine ladies had you lp vary like this? It isn't supposed to, right?

Nicki - I wouldn't worry about that dip, when you get more temps up you'll see more of a pattern.

Impatient - I'm so sorry but it is hard for me to see what your lp should be without seeing another one of your cycles. At least you are doing this now so you'll have a history to build on. Hope you get a more definitive answer soon!


----------



## impatient

Thanks for the reply Nicole and Jaimie2eyes:) Sorry about your BFN Jaimie, but maybe it will turn into a BFP! FX for you! I started taking vitex today so hopefully that will bring on AF!


----------



## NicoleB

I hope it does for you honey!! I mean of course I would rather you get a bfp..but you know what I mean.. :hugs:


----------



## JB3

Ok ladies
I am 8DPO and on the official roller coaster of symptom spotting.
I don't know if I am imaging it but I seem to be getting a tugging sensation down below, just above my pubic bone. 
PMA - implantation? :shrug:

Had a dip in my temps but would imp pain have passed by now?

Any ideas?

Thanks :winkwink:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Good day girls babes is still sick so been nursing him back to health


----------



## JB3

Gosh, It's quite in here tonight 

Is everyone ovulating?:haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

haha I was thinking the same thing! 

:)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Double post oops

:)


----------



## mysticdeliria

Moochacha-Hope the bleeding is slowing down and you are getting back to normal!

Nadira-Glad to see you back. Good luck with the softcups, hope they do the trick!!

Nicole-Not sure what to think :shrug:, your body must be getting ready to O. Keep doing what you're doing, hopefully we'll see the temp rise very soon.

Nikie-Lou-Welcome! I'm not sure what to make of your chart as you don't have too many temps in. We'll have to keep an eye on it.

Impatient-Another mystery cycle. I think that if you did O when FF says, by now you sould have seen a BFP, though for some HPTs don't work. I tend to agree with Nicole, I'm not convinced you ovulated yet either. I guess we just have to keep waiting, I hope something happens for you soon!

Jamie-I only did 3 charts, but my first had an 8 day LP, my 2nd was 12 and my 3rd...well..TBD, in a good way! I don't know what that means, I suspect one of my charts was off a bit (prolly my 1st one). Charting takes time to get used to, it's hard to say what's typical with just 2 charts. Hang in there, I hope you get that BFP tomorrow!

JB3-Implantation takes a loooong time, like a week I think. Little bean needs to burrow all the way down to the bottom of the thickening lining before it gets comfy. I remember it hurt like hell, mine really dug its nails in and made no apologies, I think it went on until 6 weeks or so! Hope that tugging is a bean, your chart is still looking amazing, good luck!

I'm kinda glad it's quiet, less for me to catch up on!!


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> Morning girls, I hope you all have a great day!!
> 
> So I'm on day 3 of pos opk..I've one day before (and not Od) and had 2 days before (and Od)but not 3 so surly my body isn't just gonna gear up and not do it right???? (ok so I need to hear of course not haha)

Oh dear me too. and lots of ewcm. :hugs:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Oh yeah, I had my scan today. It went well, and it was so amazing to see our little one jumping around. We didn't get any results yet, but it was just a relief to see it. I have some pics posted in my journal if anyone wants a peek! I'm so happy and relieved :cloud9:!!


----------



## NicoleB

I tell ya my body better be doing what it needs to or I'm going out this weekend and getting falling down drunk lol


----------



## mysticdeliria

shaerichelle said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls, I hope you all have a great day!!
> 
> 
> So I'm on day 3 of pos opk..I've one day before (and not Od) and had 2 days before (and Od)but not 3 so surly my body isn't just gonna gear up and not do it right???? (ok so I need to hear of course not haha)
> 
> Oh dear me too. and lots of ewcm. :hugs:Click to expand...


Shannon hope the EWCM means O is round the corner.


----------



## NicoleB

mysticdeliria said:


> Oh yeah, I had my scan today. It went well, and it was so amazing to see our little one jumping around. We didn't get any results yet, but it was just a relief to see it. I have some pics posted in my journal if anyone wants a peek! I'm so happy and relieved :cloud9:!!

aww I'm so glad you are relieved..I love ultrasounds lol :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Me too Mystic or I am gonna go to Nicoles and get drunk with her :rofl:

I am gonna do a opk. Dh and I are going away this weekend would love to get preggo now, find out I am preggo .. or hell even have AF.. She is due the 21st definitely no sign of her!


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> Me too Mystic or I am gonna go to Nicoles and get drunk with her :rofl:
> 
> I am gonna do a opk. Dh and I are going away this weekend would love to get preggo now, find out I am preggo .. or hell even have AF.. She is due the 21st definitely no sign of her!

I can see us falling down drunk.. :haha:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Thanks Nicole! :rofl: You ladies are too much!! Hope the weekend away is good luck Shannon!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I wanna get falling down drunk!! lol I'm trying not to drink at all this cycle!! lol

Thanks for opinions on my chart ladies, I wasnt meant to be temping this cycle...I said I'd start next cycle - but thought I might aswell get into the "routine" so CD15 I randomly started taking temps, just to see how DD waking in the night/different times in the morning affects things.


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Me too Mystic or I am gonna go to Nicoles and get drunk with her :rofl:
> 
> I am gonna do a opk. Dh and I are going away this weekend would love to get preggo now, find out I am preggo .. or hell even have AF.. She is due the 21st definitely no sign of her!
> 
> I can see us falling down drunk.. :haha:Click to expand...

Yes lol. I feel I neet to do it lately :wine:


----------



## shaerichelle

mysticdeliria said:


> Thanks Nicole! :rofl: You ladies are too much!! Hope the weekend away is good luck Shannon!

Thank you DH and I never went on a honeymoon. Instead we went as a family on vacation. So this is our honeymoon:):cloud9:


----------



## Tessa

nikki-lou25 said:


> I wanna get falling down drunk!! lol I'm trying not to drink at all this cycle!! lol

:drunk::headspin:Me too!!!!:headspin::drunk:
So hard to resist with St. Patty's Day!!!!


----------



## NicoleB

Well now I think we all need to get together and get fallen down drunk..and the girls that cant drink can laugh at us while we make fools of ourselves.. :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'll be the picture taker..you'll need to document this :haha:


----------



## Tessa

Count me in!! :wine:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning ladies :)

I keep waking up 45 mins early and temping then snoozing and retemping at normal time! Gone with the 1st temps, as if I use the 2nd my ov day changes to CD19 URGH!

How are you all?


----------



## NicoleB

Morning girls, Hope you all have a good day..

Foxy I had the same problem last month waking early..I used the 1st temp but my poor chart was all over the place..

My temp is up this morning..now hopefully it goes up some more and stays that way.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ooh yey for the temp rise Nicole :D I think you can expect to see that much sought after sustained rise over the next couple of days.

It's typical that on what I think was ov day, I woke up 40 mins later than usual, so my temp isn't 100% accurate. If I use the temp corrector, it gives me 97.58 and that moves my ov day to CD19 and my coverline way up to 97.70!! I'm sure I ov'd on CD17, as I have ov pains the day before - but who knows.

I guess, atleast I know to wait an extra two days at the end of the cycle to allow for the possible ov on CD19 :D

I'm so bloated today! Got a safety pin in the zip of my work trousers to keep it up! what a porker I am :haha:


----------



## posh

Morning girls :happydance:, how is everyone today. Been a while since I've posted in here!
My temps seem to be mimicking last cycle, so I think this is another BFN cycle :growlmad:


----------



## JB3

Morning Ladies

What a night, DS wet through nappy had to strip his bed at 3am, DH was coughing all night so hardly got any sleep. have temped at the wrong time this morning and I defo didnt get 3 hours sleep in before hand. :nope:
Thought I would cheer myself up by testing this morning (i know, i know its really early days) Was even more depressed when I saw the BFN so went to mcdonalds! mmmmm
Now the world is a better place :happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Temp up slightly this am, but I was up with LO at 4:45am and I temp at 6:45...so only 2 hours sleep - does this make a big difference? 

JB3 - Mmmmm McDonalds!! I want that now! Sorry about BFN, it's early days though! :dust:


----------



## NicoleB

HAHA Foxy maybe that bloating is a good sign...
Yeah I would just wait two extra days before you test or if you do test going by the sooner O date just remember it may be two to early.


----------



## NicoleB

Posh your chart looks good honey..

JB3 Thank you now I want McDonald's! hahaha

Nikki I dont think it will make a big difference really if you got 2 hours of sleep your body would have been settled down.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Morning all

Foxy &#8211; hope that bloating is a good sign! 

To those who think they may be ovulating I hope you are getting plenty of :sex: 

Lots of random stuff going on here. Trying not to get excited as it&#8217;s probably just my body playing tricks on me (again) but I&#8217;ve got stuff I don&#8217;t usually get going on and it all just feels &#8216;strange&#8217;

Suppose I should know by this time next week &#8211; I hope the next week goes quickly!


----------



## sleepen

ladys i was wondering if you could help me. i have a question. this is my first month charting. and i am not sure why ff gave me dashed crosshairs. any info would be great. thanks so much


----------



## NicoleB

sleepen said:


> ladys i was wondering if you could help me. i have a question. this is my first month charting. and i am not sure why ff gave me dashed crosshairs. any info would be great. thanks so much

*Here I took this form FF hope it helps you.*

The dotted lines on your chart for the coverline and ovulation detection mean that there is something about your data that puts your ovulation date in question. Usually this is because one or more of your non-temperature fertility signs do not confirm the ovulation date that your temperature would suggest. This may not mean anything significant for you, especially if your thermal shift is clear. Sometimes your fertility signs just do not all match up to show a perfectly correlated picture. In most cases, the detection is still quite reliable, but it means that you have to keep looking at your chart and your fertility signs and have intercourse if you see any signs of increased fertility.

When the lines are dotted and the thermal shift is not clear or dramatic, it is especially important to keep having intercourse since it is possible that you are still waiting for ovulation. If a more likely ovulation date becomes apparent later, the software will usually adjust the detection automatically.


----------



## NicoleB

Smiley your chart looks great honey..


----------



## NicoleB

oh yeah think I got it!! oh yeah woot woot..my temp right now is 98.8 it NEVER gets this high durning the day pre o..gosh this better be the real thing lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay Nicole! I sure hope so :D


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thanks Nicole, you seem to know your charting honey ;) I hope your about to ovulate for sure. 

Smileyshazza - I've "seen" you before I think, I'm pretty sure our paths have crossed not too long ago, I recognise the avatar? I think I can even picture your wedding dress coz I wanted it! lol :blush: 

I'm goin to go for a bit of a chart stalking session - I hope you ladies don't mind :)


----------



## sleepen

thanks i think i get it now. i'm sorry one more question please. why would ff change the date of my next expected af if i told it i always have a 27 day cycle. i am due for it on the 21st, but ff is saying i should have gotten it yesterday. i'm sorry to be a pain. i just don't really understand it all yet. thanks again


----------



## NicoleB

Thank you Posh I'm pretty sure I did o yesterday or the day before yesterday morning I woke took my temp and thought for sure it said 97.1 but I fell back to sleep for about 20 minutes and took it again before I even thought about it and it was 97.7..I logged what I think I got first so the 97.1 but I'm not really sure what one was more right..my day temps yesterday did not for above 98.3 so I dont know either way it was yesterday or the day before lol


----------



## SmileyShazza

nikki-lou25 said:


> Smileyshazza - I've "seen" you before I think, I'm pretty sure our paths have crossed not too long ago, I recognise the avatar? I think I can even picture your wedding dress coz I wanted it! lol :blush:

Quite possibly from one of the wedding forums? You & Your Wedding maybe as I had the same avatar on there if I remember rightly. I had Alfred Angelo 1136 as my wedding dress - seems so long ago since our wedding now 18 months has just flown past :wacko:

I'm so bored today and tired. I just rested my head on my hand and dozed off at my desk :dohh:


----------



## nikki-lou25

lol yup you're the same person from YAYW! :) I cant believe it was 18 months ago, seems like yesterday you posted pics of your AA dress. 
Your chart is looking FAB - good luck :dust: :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome Nicole. I guess I am getting drunk alone! 

My chart is making me angry I want to throw the thermometer.

I am so exhausted since yesterday afternoon I can barely move.


----------



## bernina

Hi Gals!

First off, BIG CONGRATULATIONS to ABLACKETER, so so so very happy for you and DH. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: A very happy and healthy 9 mos to you with lots of sticky sticky glue (hey that kinda rhymes!)

If I missed any other BFPs please let me know and I apologize. I didn't have time to read through all the pages and pages of posts since I was last here. Had a very busy week/weekend and did not get a chance to pop onto this thread.

I have good news and bad news. Bad news is no BFP last cycle, BUT my spotting stopped and didn't come back at all during my luteal phase which to me is an awesome step in the right direction :thumbup: Very very pleased with that and hope it continues this cycle. No clue what caused it, maybe the acupuncture and herbs, maybe just my body finally regulating on it's own, who knows!

After much debate I decided to give the 50mg of Clomid (lowest dose) a try this cycle. I'll be taking my first pill tomorrow on cd 5. I'm a bit scared, worried that maybe I'll do more harm than good, but clearly there is a problem with my eggs maturing so I'm hoping this gets me a nice ripe one this cycle. THere is a chance that my body may be okay now that the spotting stopped, but I know if I get a BFN this cycle then I'll wish I would have taken the Clomid, so I'm going to give it a go. Would love to hear from others who have tried it or are going to be trying it soon. 

I'm sure I missed a ton of other news and I'm really really sorry that I was MIA last week. 

I'm going to take a look at everyone's tickers and charts and see if I can't catch up that way.

Welcome to all the new ladies and best of luck to everyone at whatever point you're at in your cycle. Baby dust and sticky glue and :hugs: !!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I think all you falling down drunk ladies (tessa, nicole, shannon - any others?) went out with my neighbor because when I walked my dog past his house this morning he was laying half way out of his truck and there was puke all over the running board! That was wildly disgusting and just a little funny...thank goodness he didn't manage to drive anywhere! Or maybe he never made it into the house after leaving the bar? Scary...

Foxy and Nicole - it is very inspiring how well you've got ov covered with the BDing! Foxy, it is frustrating that you didn't get a nice consistent rise, but I'm pretty sure you ov'd before the 19th.

Aw Shannon - I'm so sorry you haven't seen a clear ov shift. I can see why you'd want to throw your thermometer!

So I'm very annoyed that lp's can apparently vary in length! My temp is still dropping so I'm sure AF will show up soon. I really got my hopes up as soon as this cycle went past last cycle's lp length...

Here's to big juicy Easter Eggs for all of us!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh - and JB3 - I had a shamrock shake at McDonald's yesterday to ease my frustrations and it was oh so satisfying!


----------



## NicoleB

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I think all you falling down drunk ladies (tessa, nicole, shannon - any others?) went out with my neighbor because when I walked my dog past his house this morning he was laying half way out of his truck and there was puke all over the running board! That was wildly disgusting and just a little funny...thank goodness he didn't manage to drive anywhere! Or maybe he never made it into the house after leaving the bar? Scary...
> 
> Foxy and Nicole - it is very inspiring how well you've got ov covered with the BDing! Foxy, it is frustrating that you didn't get a nice consistent rise, but I'm pretty sure you ov'd before the 19th.
> 
> Aw Shannon - I'm so sorry you haven't seen a clear ov shift. I can see why you'd want to throw your thermometer!
> 
> So I'm very annoyed that lp's can apparently vary in length! My temp is still dropping so I'm sure AF will show up soon. I really got my hopes up as soon as this cycle went past last cycle's lp length...
> 
> Here's to big juicy Easter Eggs for all of us!

eww thats so nasty haha puck all over..

I'm not missin that egg haha..I always have slow rise so im not worried..

sorry honey..dang lp..:growlmad:


----------



## nikki-lou25

jaimie2eyes - Eww at the neighbour lol! Gotta laugh tho! 

oooh I think my OPK I did just now is virtually +ve, ok so technically its still a negative as it's just not quite as dark as control line but I'm gettin twinges and its very nearly as dark as last months +ve OPK. The control line is really dark though, darker than my other control lines. Tryin to take a pic but my phone seems to be blurring the pic! 

Gotta catch that egg!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/Photo0236.jpg

what dya think ladies? I'm hopin tomorrow brings a definate + OPK


----------



## NicoleB

Its almost there bet tomorrow will be +


----------



## Tierney

nikki lou - tomorrows should be positive judging by the photo good luck hun, its exciting to get a positive opk.

Smileyshazza - your chart looks good, hope them temps keep rising.

NicoleB - yay for O you can now have a rest on the BD front! lol

Bernina - looks like we are both back to square one again and on the same cycle days again! sorry she got you but glad your happy the spotting has gone out of your cycle.

Jaime - sorry she got you hun!

Foxy - charts looking good, hope you get your BFP this cycle 

Shannon - hope your ok, I can't imagine how frustrating it must be for you, hope you o soon.

AFM still plodding along only on CD4 so not much to report at the moment 

Hope everyone else is ok on the thread x


----------



## impatient

Nikki...first I have to tell you that your DD is one of the most georgous baby girls I've ever seen!!! I find myself staring at her everytime you post! lol She looks just like a doll! 
Second...your chart looks very promising for OV! I'm sure you"ll get that + OPK soon! Good luck


----------



## nikki-lou25

impatient said:


> Nikki...first I have to tell you that your DD is one of the most georgous baby girls I've ever seen!!! I find myself staring at her everytime you post! lol She looks just like a doll!
> Second...your chart looks very promising for OV! I'm sure you"ll get that + OPK soon! Good luck

Aww thank-you sweetheart! I'm a biased Mummy but shes such a sweetie! :cloud9:

Yay for possible ov in next day or so :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh so I got some really crappy news at the OB/GYN's today and I'm disappointed right now and frustrated and I almost want to give up before I really start TTC because I did blood work to be sent off for genetic testing and it came back that I have some chromosomal anomallies and that means that because my eggs only get half my genetic markers if the sperm catches the egg with the genetic anomolies in the chromosomes its almost positive it will end in miscarriage, and my doc said I could have 3 or more miscarriages before I have a sticky bean and I don't know if I can go through that


----------



## nikki-lou25

:hugs: sweetmama - there's not much I can say that will make you better...but there is still a chance you wont m/c hun. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tessa

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I think all you falling down drunk ladies (tessa, nicole, shannon - any others?) went out with my neighbor because when I walked my dog past his house this morning he was laying half way out of his truck and there was puke all over the running board! That was wildly disgusting and just a little funny...thank goodness he didn't manage to drive anywhere! Or maybe he never made it into the house after leaving the bar? Scary...

Ewww! So gross! That definately was NOT me out with that dude!! :nope:




Jaimie2Eyes said:


> So I'm very annoyed that lp's can apparently vary in length! My temp is still dropping so I'm sure AF will show up soon. I really got my hopes up as soon as this cycle went past last cycle's lp length. of us!

Your long cycle this time got me excited too... 
I am so sorry AF got you hunni :hugs:


----------



## Tessa

We are suppose to start :sex: this weekend, but DH came home early very sick today.
Stomach pain, throwing up, chilled, body aches, etc. :sad1:
He looks white as a ghost and I'm really worried for him!


----------



## moochacha

WOoo hooo AF finally stopped :dance:


----------



## moochacha

Tessa said:


> We are suppose to start :sex: this weekend, but DH came home early very sick today.
> Stomach pain, throwing up, chilled, body aches, etc. :sad1:
> He looks white as a ghost and I'm really worried for him!

Oh no!!! I hope he's ok :flower:


----------



## Sweetmama26

nikki-lou25 said:


> :hugs: sweetmama - there's not much I can say that will make you better...but there is still a chance you wont m/c hun. :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks mama and I know its just hard to hear is all, I know she could be wrong too but still very nerve racking.


----------



## Tessa

moochacha said:


> Tessa said:
> 
> 
> We are suppose to start :sex: this weekend, but DH came home early very sick today.
> Stomach pain, throwing up, chilled, body aches, etc. :sad1:
> He looks white as a ghost and I'm really worried for him!
> 
> Oh no!!! I hope he's ok :flower:Click to expand...

*Thank you! 
I really hope he's okay too, as he is not one to get sick often.
I think he has been sick maybe 2 or 3 times in the 12yrs we've been together! *


----------



## Tessa

moochacha said:


> WOoo hooo AF finally stopped :dance:

Awee hunni... I'm so glad!! :kiss:


----------



## NicoleB

sweetmama I'm sorry about your bad news..I dont know what to say just wanted to say sorry..:hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Tessa said:


> We are suppose to start :sex: this weekend, but DH came home early very sick today.
> Stomach pain, throwing up, chilled, body aches, etc. :sad1:
> He looks white as a ghost and I'm really worried for him!

:hugs: sorry honey hopes he's better very soon..


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> WOoo hooo AF finally stopped :dance:

:happydance: woohoo honey!! :hugs:


----------



## Tessa

Sweetmama26 said:


> Ugh so I got some really crappy news at the OB/GYN's today and I'm disappointed right now and frustrated and I almost want to give up before I really start TTC because I did blood work to be sent off for genetic testing and it came back that I have some chromosomal anomallies and that means that because my eggs only get half my genetic markers if the sperm catches the egg with the genetic anomolies in the chromosomes its almost positive it will end in miscarriage, and my doc said I could have 3 or more miscarriages before I have a sticky bean and I don't know if I can go through that

I am really sorry sweetie.... and just want to send you lots of :hug:


----------



## Tessa

impatient said:


> Nikki...first I have to tell you that your DD is one of the most georgous baby girls I've ever seen!!! I find myself staring at her everytime you post! lol She looks just like a doll!

I was gonna say the same thing! Could just eat her up!
I don't know how you stand it. :flower:


----------



## moochacha

Sweetmama26 said:


> Ugh so I got some really crappy news at the OB/GYN's today and I'm disappointed right now and frustrated and I almost want to give up before I really start TTC because I did blood work to be sent off for genetic testing and it came back that I have some chromosomal anomallies and that means that because my eggs only get half my genetic markers if the sperm catches the egg with the genetic anomolies in the chromosomes its almost positive it will end in miscarriage, and my doc said I could have 3 or more miscarriages before I have a sticky bean and I don't know if I can go through that

So sorry for your bad news :( I have had 4 losses all up so far in the last 4 years and it isn't easy but I'm going to keep going (after our 30th) because I KNOW one day it's all going to be worth it. I can "feel" another child lingering around me wanting for the right moment to bless me with s/he conception and birth. Maybe you could talk to a professional about how to approach TTC with such odds? There is probably a support network near you as well if not you always have the girls on BnB!!! :hug:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: sweetmama :hugs: it doesn't seem right that life should throw you such crappy dice.

Moooooochacha! :happydance: time to gear up for the big O!

Aw Tessa - I really hope he feels better soon and that your O waits for him to DTD :winkwink: Thanks for getting excited with me this cycle!

Got some evening primrose oil for this cycle and we have more grapefruit on the trees than I can manage to eat. My cm is gonna carry those spermies right on up!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks girls, I know I haven't even had a pregnancy yet but I'm already grieving, I already have infertility issues and I just feel really down about the whole thing, I'm struggling really hard with this.


----------



## ablacketer

Thank you Bernina, Im nervous as hell right now, had some bright red blood when I wiped this evening. I need all that wonderful sticky bean glue you just gave me.


----------



## moochacha

ablacketer said:


> Thank you Bernina, Im nervous as hell right now, had some bright red blood when I wiped this evening. I need all that wonderful sticky bean glue you just gave me.

Sending you bucket loads of super sticky glue :dust: Have lots of bed rest!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning ladies

Sweetmama - I'm sorry you have to deal with this :hugs:

Tessa - Hope he recovers asap and you are able to get some bd in.

moochacha - So pleased AF has stopped, now your body can heal and prepare for that anniversary BFP.

Nicole - yey for your continued high temps . Into the 2ww you go :)

Hope eveyone is good today. Hoping to catch up on all your charts later today when I'm on a pc!

:)


----------



## Emm3

umm... im not sure how this works yet but im new & trying to conceive MY 2nd baby, but it will be my 1st baby with my husband. my son is soon to be 5 & Ive been married for 2yrs now and no baby at all.... :nope:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sweetmama - very sorry that you are havng to deal with this. It's no wonder you feel down that must be difficult to take in. Sending you a big :hugs:

Moochacha - hurrah for AF packing her bags and doing one for a little while :yipee:

Tessa - how is your OH today? I hope he is feeling better. My OH is the same, he's hardly ever ill so I know when he is it must be pretty bad. Hope he is feeling better soon :)

Abacketer - sending you tonnes of sticky baby :dust: hunni - I hope the bleeding eases off for you :hugs:

My temp has stayed the same this morning which I am happy with - am just trying to keep up the PMA without getting too excited. Not long of the 2ww to go now!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nice chart you have there shazza :D Fingers crossed for you


----------



## nikki-lou25

Woop!! A deffo +ve OPK and a PEAK on my monitor!!! YAY! 

Now all I have to do is lure the hubby into bed! lmao!


----------



## posh

Rise this morning for me :happydance: am hoping they keep going!


----------



## NicoleB

woot woot 3dpo..


----------



## NicoleB

ablacketer said:


> Thank you Bernina, Im nervous as hell right now, had some bright red blood when I wiped this evening. I need all that wonderful sticky bean glue you just gave me.

Sending you lots of sticky bean glue honey.. :hugs:


----------



## MrsWooolf

hi ladies!! been lurking reading your posts for a while!! just wondering if some1 could have a look at my chart pls... 
got my first ever +opk yesterday after takin soy cd3-7.. last cycle was 43days!
wondering what you think about my O'in and the little temp rise??
thanks!!
carrie
good luck to every1 with getting our bfps!!
xxx


----------



## NicoleB

MrsWooolf its hard to tell right now..if your temp goes up and stays up for the next 3 days ff will give you crosshairs..


----------



## JB3

Morning all

Nicole thats a nice little rise. big fat FX for you
Im still getting these cramps and have been feeling sick but starting to think she might be on her way. 
My bb are starting to hurt a little which is what normally happens about 6 days before AF.
Was dying to test this morning but I ran to the toilet before I changed my mind lol
x


----------



## ablacketer

thanks girls, still bleeding this morning :(


----------



## JB3

Oh Angel, 
Sending sticky glue your way, have you got a scan booked?
xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> Nice chart you have there shazza :D Fingers crossed for you

I am pleased with the way it looks at the moment although not getting my hopes up too much as they have looked pretty good every month at this point  the next few days I think will be the make or break. Im hoping they will stay stable where they are or even rise a teensy bit higher (though not sure how much higher they can actually go)

Just a little note to the :witch:..

 Dear witchy. Just a little note to let you know you I decided it was time you had a holiday, youve worked so hard this past few months you really could do with a break. Therefore I have paid for you to take an all expenses trip to Hawaii.I hope that you will take the time to rest and recharge your broomstick. I look forward to your return in approximately 10 months. Yours Sincerely, Smiley Shazza


----------



## Livia

Hello!

I'm also new to charting but pleasantly surprised that it seems to show something so far :) I have to WTT but I'm worried that all's not right after miscarrying & D&C early last december (AF took over 10 weeks to arrive) and so I've been charting to see what things are like and so on...

My chart is at:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cf2cd

My one cycle so far was 29 days long, with a temperature shift suggesting ovulation on day 16. So far, so fine... but my first period lasted only 3 days and was a bit weird. This last one seemed more normal but only lasted 2 days. I also cramp more than I used to, so I went to my GP. She says they'll do a blood test 7 days before my period to see if I'm ovulating. Let's see how that goes... 

Here's sticky baby dust to all you ladies!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JB3

nikki-lou - yay, better build your strength up for the next few days lol


----------



## JB3

ooohhhh Hawaii - sounds nice tell her to take a nice big book to read, - like the dictionary!
Thats very thoughtful of you smilyshazza lol


----------



## NicoleB

JB3 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Nicole thats a nice little rise. big fat FX for you
> Im still getting these cramps and have been feeling sick but starting to think she might be on her way.
> My bb are starting to hurt a little which is what normally happens about 6 days before AF.
> Was dying to test this morning but I ran to the toilet before I changed my mind lol
> x

Thank you! 
Your chart looks great..I have all crossed for you!! :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome Livia - will keep an eye on your chart as it develops this cycle :D

Shazza - very nice of you to book her a holiday! I was thinking of running her over with an steam roller.......... maybe I'm a little extreme! 


Nicole - yey for crosshairs. Your 1-3 DPO look like mine :D

Welcome MrsWoolf :D

Nice temps Posh :) Hope they stay up there. Seems there are a few of us in the 2WW - babydust to you all.


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> Shazza - very nice of you to book her a holiday! I was thinking of running her over with an steam roller.......... maybe I'm a little extreme! :doh:

I think that would work too :rofl:

I was kind of going on the assumption that nobody would turn down a free holiday to Hawaii. Although the witch is such a hag she probably wouldn't get much enjoyment out of it!


----------



## NicoleB

I have a 2 bfp charts that started out just like this one..and they are 3 1/2 and 2.. :)


----------



## NicoleB

I really like the running her over with a steam roller idea..


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thank you for all the kind words ladies and putting up with my negative attitude last night. I was really in a rotten mood but maybe some retail therapy will help today.

Angel - Hugs mama, I'm sending lots and lots of sticky glue your way!


----------



## ablacketer

thanks ladies, the bleeding is a little worse this morning with some crampy feeling :( I have an appointment at 11. I hate this.


----------



## Fish&Chips

SmileyShazza said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Smileyshazza - I've "seen" you before I think, I'm pretty sure our paths have crossed not too long ago, I recognise the avatar? I think I can even picture your wedding dress coz I wanted it! lol :blush:
> 
> Quite possibly from one of the wedding forums? You & Your Wedding maybe as I had the same avatar on there if I remember rightly. I had Alfred Angelo 1136 as my wedding dress - seems so long ago since our wedding now 18 months has just flown past :wacko:
> 
> I'm so bored today and tired. I just rested my head on my hand and dozed off at my desk :dohh:Click to expand...

I thought I recognised you!!!! lol I must joined that website about August 08.. did you hang about on it? I'm not on it anymore as have another addiction now! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

ablacketer said:


> thanks girls, still bleeding this morning :(

Congrats on your BFP hun! That's amazing news. There were sooo many people that bleed throughout their first trimester and some even longer. I hope it's nothing to worry about and that everything will be ok.

Bernina.. that sounds really promising! FX your body is sorting itself out ready for a juicy BFP! x :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Fish&Chips said:


> I thought I recognised you!!!! lol I must joined that website about August 08.. did you hang about on it? I'm not on it anymore as have another addiction now! x

:rofl: I was thinking of changing my username when I joined here but decided to stay the same. I still go on there very occasionally to see whats going on but tend to spend much more time on here now :blush:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm gettin cramps like AF is due, whats that all about!?!? Maybe its a giant super fertile egg?? lol


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: ablackater

:hi: fish&chips

awesome temp rise nicole :wohoo:

my temps are staying low. Todays is the same as yesterday.


----------



## Helly

Some lovely charts on here today.

Fingers crossed for you all, god I hate the TWW!


----------



## NicoleB

Nikki I never get af cramps at af time only when I ovulate..maybe your cramps is your sign O is here..

Shannon thank you honey..I was praying my body would work..

Helly we're only a day apart..when ya gonna test? I'm gonna in 8 or 9 days.


----------



## pichi

hey girls. Nicole - nice temp rise, fingers crossed we see a rise and dip and rise again :)


shazza: those temps of yours are looking good too :D


----------



## Sweetmama26

Nice looking charts nicole and Shazza :D


----------



## ablacketer

well, everything is still up in the air. doc saw something in my fallopian tube that could be ectopic or could be the cycst that produces progesterone in support of a pregnancy. took blood test and have to take another on sunday. appointment monday and we should have an answer


----------



## sahrene1978

Ok so no O' earlier this month..... Maybe one coming here shortly or just happened?? Hmmm.What do you think??


----------



## sahrene1978

ablacketer said:


> well, everything is still up in the air. doc saw something in my fallopian tube that could be ectopic or could be the cycst that produces progesterone in support of a pregnancy. took blood test and have to take another on sunday. appointment monday and we should have an answer

I am so sorry Kaede seems to be going through this same thing.. :sad1:


----------



## Tessa

SmileyShazza said:


> Tessa - how is your OH today? I hope he is feeling better. My OH is the same, he's hardly ever ill so I know when he is it must be pretty bad. Hope he is feeling better soon :)

He's been running a temp of 100-103 the last 24hrs and running on both ends (tmi) Not good! :nope:
Been sleeping a lot and I have wake him every few hours just to make sure he gets fluids down. He did manage a bowl of rice this afternoon tho!:thumbup: 
There is a stomach virus going around here, so hope this will pass in like 48hrs!?:shrug:

Thanks for all your well wishes girls! :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

ablacketer said:


> well, everything is still up in the air. doc saw something in my fallopian tube that could be ectopic or could be the cycst that produces progesterone in support of a pregnancy. took blood test and have to take another on sunday. appointment monday and we should have an answer

Honey I hope all is ok and bean is sticky.. :hugs:


----------



## Tessa

Sweetmama: No need to appoligize hun... that's what we're here for! :hugs:
And please don't give up yet! Still a good chance for you to get your little bundle of joy!!:winkwink:

Smiley, Foxy, Nicole: Nice looking temps ladies! FX for you all!! :thumbup:

Nikki: Have fun BD'ing & lots of :dust:

Jamie: I take Evening Primrose too, but for pains I tend to get in my breast. Is it suppose to help with fertility also? That would be great if it does!!

Ablackater: Good luck with your up coming appts. Sure hope you get some good news!


----------



## shaerichelle

ablackater:hug: and :dust:

nicole. I pray for my body everyday ..i yell and it to. Nothing works. Is there somethin special you say? Lol


----------



## shaerichelle

ablackater:hug: and :dust:

nicole. I pray for my body everyday ..i yell and it to. Nothing works. Is there somethin special you say? Lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Ladies

ablacketer - So sorry you are going through this. I hope it works out ok.

I just took my temp before going to sleep, not done anything particularly energetic this evening, and my temp is 99.03!!

WHAT?? It's never been higher than 98.60 and that was after a lot of moving about etc etc.

Maybe this will lead to a temp rise tomrrow!

Night ladies catch up with you all tomorrow.


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> ablackater:hug: and :dust:
> 
> nicole. I pray for my body everyday ..i yell and it to. Nothing works. Is there somethin special you say? Lol

I just asked it nicely to work right..and I was not going to let it all get to me like I did last cycle..I did opk and charting but wasnt so worried about it all..


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy I hope it means good things for you honey!!!

My temp is weird its higher the more rested I am in the in the beginning of the day and durning most of the day..and lower the more active I am..but in the late afternoon and before bed its at its lowest and I'm most rested...so weird..its always been this way.


----------



## Kaede351

Well ladies, I'm back to stay for a while. Doctors seem to think it WAS an ectopic I had, but because my HCG count is going down, they don't seem too concerned about it. However, I do have to go back for follow up bloods on sunday to make sure that they are still going down and not back up (which can happen with ectopics).

I don't know if they are going to do a scan to make sure everything has come away or what. I really don't know. Only thing I know for sure is that my baby is gone or will be soon. But onwards and upwards I suppose :) So I guess I'll be back around :)

XxX


----------



## ablacketer

thanks ladies. Ill keep you posted


----------



## NicoleB

Kaede351 said:


> Well ladies, I'm back to stay for a while. Doctors seem to think it WAS an ectopic I had, but because my HCG count is going down, they don't seem too concerned about it. However, I do have to go back for follow up bloods on sunday to make sure that they are still going down and not back up (which can happen with ectopics).
> 
> I don't know if they are going to do a scan to make sure everything has come away or what. I really don't know. Only thing I know for sure is that my baby is gone or will be soon. But onwards and upwards I suppose :) So I guess I'll be back around :)
> 
> XxX

I'm sorry honey!!! :hugs:
if your blood test show your levels are going down and keep going down they probably with do a scan. unless you dont stop bleeding or you have pain!


----------



## shaerichelle

nicole. Lol being nice doesn't work.

kaede so sorry hon. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Its worked for me so far so until my body lets me down I'll do all the ass kissing I have to hahaha


----------



## foxyloxy28

So sorry to hear that kaede :hugs: 

Almost 4am and I'm so hot I can't get back to sleep! I feel an unaccurate temp coming!


----------



## Tessa

Kaede, so sorry you're having to go through all that...
Lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Oh no Foxy! Sure hope you are able to get back to :sleep:
and are not getting that nasty bug my hubby has!
He looked at me like I had four eyes :wacko:
when I mentioned he needed to get better soon for the BD'ing. lol
Bless him!


----------



## JB3

Morning all
Well defo think she is on her way, checked my CM this morning it was very wet and had brown blood mixed in with it, and my temp dropped this morning, although i don't think i got my 3 hours sleep in. Was up and down all night:nope:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oh no JB3 - I hope it's a false alarm and AF stays away! 

Well, I managed to get my 3.5 hours of sleep. Just about! Took it 45 mins later than usual, so adjustor gives me a temp of 98.04, but as it's not much difference in time or temp, I've stuck with my reading of 98.17.

How is everyone this morning?

I'm heading back to sleep for a while - weather is horrid and OH is at work.


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy your chart is looking great honey!!

My DH just called me asking if I wanted to go out and spend the day with him just us two..I said heck yeah lol I hope my niece is available to baby sit because her and my sister are the only ones I trust with my babies and my sister will be gone today..


----------



## NicoleB

JB3 I hope she stays away for you honey.. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I hope the :witch: stays away JB3 :) :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

OH, and thanks to everyone for all the support :) You're all stars

XxX


----------



## nikki-lou25

:( expected a temp rise today but it didn't come. 

TMI alert ok? 
Went to DTD lastnight, and even after forplay I noticed I was really dry so used preseed - but earlier in the day CM was watery. I thought I'd o'd yesterday but no rise would say that I didnt. 

Sooo frustrated! 

I am wondering if my thermometer is on the blink too as I temped this am, (same happened yest too) and temps taken less than minutes apart are SO different. I rechecked the temps as I removed the therm. to make sure it was working as it seemed to be taking aaaaages to beep!? 

Yest I got 36.44 then 36.35
Today 36.45 then 36.22

I thought temps went up after waking and talkin/movin etc not down?


----------



## Fish&Chips

SmileyShazza said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> I thought I recognised you!!!! lol I must joined that website about August 08.. did you hang about on it? I'm not on it anymore as have another addiction now! x
> 
> :rofl: I was thinking of changing my username when I joined here but decided to stay the same. I still go on there very occasionally to see whats going on but tend to spend much more time on here now :blush:Click to expand...

How funny!!! I was on there from August 08 - July 09. My user name was Anng originally and then Annp was Anng - see what I did there?!! lol


----------



## moochacha

hey girls!! Finally I got the site to load.

So sorry to hear about your loss Kaede my thoughts are with you!

Foxy I have everything crossed for you this month!!!

Nicole I hope you have a wonderful time out with your man today :dance:

I'll catch up with everyone soon, the site isn't loading for me. It took 20 mins for this page to load :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: shaerichelle!

ablacketer, I hope everything goes well. I have everything crossed for you and your little one.

Foxy.. I'm watching your chart with great interest. FX the high temp last night is a good sign. 

Kaede351, sorry about your ectopic hun. Hope you're body gets back to normal soon so that you can get another BFP soon.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey Fish&Chips, how are you?

16 weeks already, Wow! 

Are you planning on finding out little fishy's gender at your next scan?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Foxy! I'm good thanks. Yep we have our '20' week scan (19) in just over two weeks and if Fishy is playing ball we will be able to announce whether we are on team blue or pink! x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ooh how exciting Fish&Chips. :) Looking forward to hearing your announcement in a couple of weeks.


----------



## NicoleB

nikki-lou25 said:


> :( expected a temp rise today but it didn't come.
> 
> TMI alert ok?
> Went to DTD lastnight, and even after forplay I noticed I was really dry so used preseed - but earlier in the day CM was watery. I thought I'd o'd yesterday but no rise would say that I didnt.
> 
> Sooo frustrated!
> 
> I am wondering if my thermometer is on the blink too as I temped this am, (same happened yest too) and temps taken less than minutes apart are SO different. I rechecked the temps as I removed the therm. to make sure it was working as it seemed to be taking aaaaages to beep!?
> 
> Yest I got 36.44 then 36.35
> Today 36.45 then 36.22
> 
> I thought temps went up after waking and talkin/movin etc not down?

It can take a day or even two for progesterone to rise so you may have Od yesterday honey..and as for temps (I've had a lot of babies so it cant be bad) both before O and after my temp is higher the more rested I am in the in the beginning of the day and durning most of the day..but lower the more active I am..but in the late afternoon and before bed its at its lowest and I'm most rested. so weird, and its always been this way


----------



## NicoleB

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi Foxy! I'm good thanks. Yep we have our '20' week scan (19) in just over two weeks and if Fishy is playing ball we will be able to announce whether we are on team blue or pink! x

I loveeee gender scans lol..good luck and I hope your bean shows the goods. :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thanks NicoleB - you must be an expert by now ;)


----------



## pichi

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi Foxy! I'm good thanks. Yep we have our '20' week scan (19) in just over two weeks and if Fishy is playing ball we will be able to announce whether we are on team blue or pink! x

yay ^__^!

i'm not sure if i want to find out the sex or not... hmm. OH does and i kinda do so i can then decorate and such hah!

can i ask? how far along were you when you went for a private scan?


----------



## Tierney

so sorry for your loss Kaede x


----------



## Tinks85

Hi

My free VIP membership for FF ran out today. I was wondering if any of you ladies would recomend paying for the VIP or is the complamentry membership good enough? And does anyone know how much the VIP membership is?

Thanks girls x


----------



## foxyloxy28

I love the VIP features. I think I got a good deal and it cost £10 roughly when converted from $.

The basic membership is absolutely fine for charting your basic info, but I definitely think the VIP package is well worth the money.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Tinks, your chart looks fab! Good luck, you may not need FF's VIP package!


----------



## Tinks85

Really!!! This is my first month charting so dont have anything to compare it with.

This morning though i had a tiny little bit of brown discharge but nothing since. I never spot before AF and thats due Monday. I have had loads of CM as well. I really hope this is it but dont want to get my hopes up. :wacko:

Thanks for your coments Foxyloxy


----------



## JB3

Hi tinks
I have woke up to the same as you, im a bit disheartened. I haven't had any since this morning either. My temp dropped but i am hoping that it's because I didnt do it at the normal time and I was sleep deprived. 
I would defo recommend the VIP, i bought mine for the month about 5 days ago and there was an offer on, i only paid £6 for another 30 days.
FX'd for us both 
xx


----------



## Tinks85

JB3 said:


> Hi tinks
> I have woke up to the same as you, im a bit disheartened. I haven't had any since this morning either. My temp dropped but i am hoping that it's because I didnt do it at the normal time and I was sleep deprived.
> I would defo recommend the VIP, i bought mine for the month about 5 days ago and there was an offer on, i only paid £6 for another 30 days.
> FX'd for us both
> xx

Well my temp is still high, fx it will stay there.

I am a little worried it is just the start of AF but it isn't the norm for me.

I think i might take out the VIP then, just wanted to check it wasn't going to cost loads.

Thanks for your advice. i will keep my fx for us.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I hope the light spotting is a good sign for you both. Implantation bleed?


----------



## Tinks85

foxyloxy28 said:


> I hope the light spotting is a good sign for you both. Implantation bleed?

Hope so, only time will tell :)


----------



## JB3

Thanks Foxy, I hope so, that's what DH keeps telling me lol


----------



## SmileyShazza

Fish&Chips said:


> How funny!!! I was on there from August 08 - July 09. My user name was Anng originally and then Annp was Anng - see what I did there?!! lol

I remember you too now you say that :) 

So much to catch up on!

Kaede so sorry for your loss hun - sending you a massive :hugs:

Foxy lovely high temp there :thumbup: I hope this is your month.

Angel I hope you are resting as much as possible over the weekend hun :hugs:

Pichi - hope that muffin is getting comfy in there :hugs:

Tinks - if you want to join FF I could refer you then we both get a month VIP free :thumbup: then you could see how you get on with the VIP features and if they are worth it or not. I'd just need your email address and I can refer you.

Well a small drop for me this morning, ended up going to bed at 9pm last night as I was SO tired again. Am not too worried about the drop but am hoping it goes back up tomorrow and isn't the start of a downward spiral - the next couple of days are going to be pretty crucial for me I think.

Good luck and :dust: to all.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I've got FX'd for you Angel!

Kaede - I'm SO sorry ~ it seems so hollow just to type that but I'm really feeling for you hon. Hope it isn't long till you have a nice healthy sticky bean!

JB3 and Tinks - definitely hope that is IB for yas!

Tessa - I'm taking EPO for my cm which never gets to EW just watery. I've read that I shouldn't take it past ov because it can cause cramping...hope it*works for both of us!


----------



## minkie

ok question for you ladies! Is it a good sign when your temps are higher then the previous month? or do the temps vary from cycle to cycle? Always looking for any sign of hope!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cb493


----------



## sahrene1978

Hi everyone!! Well I think my chart is going better. I got cross hairs but they are not solid? How come? I am just bummed I did not get more bedtime in :)...


----------



## Fish&Chips

pichi said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Hi Foxy! I'm good thanks. Yep we have our '20' week scan (19) in just over two weeks and if Fishy is playing ball we will be able to announce whether we are on team blue or pink! x
> 
> yay ^__^!
> 
> i'm not sure if i want to find out the sex or not... hmm. OH does and i kinda do so i can then decorate and such hah!
> 
> can i ask? how far along were you when you went for a private scan?Click to expand...

Hi Pichi, I was 8 weeks when I had the private scan. It was £50 and well worth it just for the peace of mind. We told the dh's parents the follow week. Are you thinking of getting one? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Tinks, Foxy is very right, you're chart is looking great. x


----------



## pichi

Fish&Chips said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Hi Foxy! I'm good thanks. Yep we have our '20' week scan (19) in just over two weeks and if Fishy is playing ball we will be able to announce whether we are on team blue or pink! x
> 
> yay ^__^!
> 
> i'm not sure if i want to find out the sex or not... hmm. OH does and i kinda do so i can then decorate and such hah!
> 
> can i ask? how far along were you when you went for a private scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Pichi, I was 8 weeks when I had the private scan. It was £50 and well worth it just for the peace of mind. We told the dh's parents the follow week. Are you thinking of getting one? xClick to expand...

i was thinking on getting one at 8+3. i then have my official scan April 19th. I want to go but in the same light i dont you know? i'd just like it for piece of mind like you said


----------



## sahrene1978

sahrene1978 said:


> Hi everyone!! Well I think my chart is going better. I got cross hairs but they are not solid? How come? I am just bummed I did not get more bedtime in :)...

Never mind I figured it out..I put that my cm was watery this morning when it was just from last nights BD.. Oops:thumbup:

Now I am solid and due to test on the 31st! Wow I was way off earlier this month but it makes all the ore sense. My period was a few days early this month and was light because of the bleeding I did when my Mirena was removed. So really I am right on track. I am learning so much about my body! All these years I thought my periods were late because I had cramps so early on but I guess I have some cramping before I ovulate. I am amazed that I am 31 and I don't know how I work internally..lol...


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: It's amazing how little I knew about my body and about TTC in general. 

Find male, have sex, get pregnant right? Simple!:dohh:


----------



## foxyloxy28

minkie said:


> ok question for you ladies! Is it a good sign when your temps are higher then the previous month? or do the temps vary from cycle to cycle? Always looking for any sign of hope!!
> 
> It's hard to say really. My tem...ok at it, is different could be a good thing!


----------



## sahrene1978

foxyloxy28 said:


> :haha: It's amazing how little I knew about my body and about TTC in general.
> 
> Find male, have sex, get pregnant right? Simple!:dohh:

LMAO!!! Right!! I got pregnant with an ooops at 20 and ended up with twins and really since then all I wanted to do was avoid that from happening til about a year ago and then it took almost 9 months to convince my hubby that this is really what I wanted and then for him to want it too. So at first I was just lost and the lingo and really at how my body functions. I just hope I haven't done to much damage over the years by trying to avoid this but I am sure that fear is with a lot of women out there..
Just trying to take it day by day but I truly appreciate all the great advice and info from this board!

Sahrene


----------



## JB3

Well i have gone all day without any more brown CM. I am hanging onto the fact that i didn't actually see it on my nixs it was only when (sorry ladies) i popped a finger in o check cm this morning, i have done it once since this morning and there wasnt anymore.
Will just have to see how it goes. 
really want to see a rise in my temp tomorrow tho!

Kaede - im sorry for your loss, i was stalking :blush: hoping that it was going to be an early pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## sahrene1978

JB3 said:


> Well i have gone all day without any more brown CM. I am hanging onto the fact that i didn't actually see it on my nixs it was only when (sorry ladies) i popped a finger in o check cm this morning, i have done it once since this morning and there wasnt anymore.
> Will just have to see how it goes.
> really want to see a rise in my temp tomorrow tho!
> 
> Kaede - im sorry for your loss, i was stalking :blush: hoping that it was going to be an early pregnancy. :hugs:

FX that u have a sticky bean!

Sahrene


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck JB3 I hope this is your month :)


----------



## ablacketer

thanks ladies, Im under strict instructions from the hubby to sit on my butt and let my daughter do everything for me :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Take it easy ablacketer - hope things work out ok. :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> :haha: It's amazing how little I knew about my body and about TTC in general.
> 
> Find male, have sex, get pregnant right? Simple!:dohh:

It should totally be that easy!!!


I cant believe my sister has always been single (never had a partner) and has two babies both from one night stands. :wacko: lol...


----------



## moochacha

ablacketer said:


> thanks ladies, Im under strict instructions from the hubby to sit on my butt and let my daughter do everything for me :)

I totally agree with your hubby!!!! Sit back, feet up and do nothing!!! hehehe oh but keep us posted. :flower:


----------



## ablacketer

I promise :)


----------



## NicoleB

Good morning (and afternoon) girls..

Temp dip today 5dpo I've had it with 3 of my bfp charts..hope it's a good sign this time also..


----------



## ablacketer

:( poas this morning and got a BFN. I guess Im back to this thread with you ladies.


----------



## NicoleB

ablacketer said:


> :( poas this morning and got a BFN. I guess Im back to this thread with you ladies.

So sorry honey.. :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

ablacketer said:


> :( poas this morning and got a BFN. I guess Im back to this thread with you ladies.

sooo sorry to hear that honey :hugs:

I've got -ve OPKs now and creamy CM, but temps are rubbish. :cry: I am wondering whether I should get bloodwork done to see if Im actually ovulating.

Any chart experts here to shed any light? 

NicoleB - chart looks GOOD!


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: ablackater.

awesome nicole..

my chart is driving me nutso


----------



## sahrene1978

NicoleB said:


> Good morning (and afternoon) girls..
> 
> Temp dip today 5dpo I've had it with 3 of my bfp charts..hope it's a good sign this time also..

OH FX for you and a sticky bean!!

Sahrene


----------



## nikki-lou25

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/Photo0241.jpg

Bottom 2 are labelled wrong, they are todays CD25 :blush: oops! 

CD23 and 24 look more +ve in real life, my camera on my phone aint great tbh!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Afternoon ladies

My god I've been going out of my mind not being able to get on here :haha:

Good luck Nicole

Sorry to hear that ablacketer :hugs:

I hope you see that temp rise soon nikki :)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: Angel :hugs: I'm so sorry! :cry:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Angel - so sorry to hear that :hugs: Make sure you take advantage of being given the chance to rest hun.

Foxy - that is one sexy looking dip you have on your chart today :thumbup:

Good luck Nicole - I hope that the dip you've had follows your other bfp charts :)

I've had a nice rise again this morning which I was not really expecting. Usually at this point in the month my temps start heading downwards so tomorrow will be very interesting. If it stays high I might allow myself to get a little excited - AF is due on Wednesday I'm hoping her broomstick is heading in completely the wrong direction and she's flying to someone who wants her.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Shazza - your chart looks great. I'd be tempted to test if tomorrowals temp is high. Fingers crossed for you :)

I was awake 25 mins earlier than usual as I took OH to work this morning. I hope that hasn't made a huge difference!

I've always wanted a decent dip! Lol


----------



## pichi

foxy, that dip in your chart is promising ^__^


----------



## Helly

Foxy, love that dip!


----------



## NicoleB

Thanks girls I have my fingers crossed for a sticky bfp this cycle..

Foxy nice dip..


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks ladies.

I'm trying not to get my hopes up! 

Hoping tomorrow brings a rise.


----------



## Helly

fingers crossed for you foxy, I couldnt see a sharp drop like that on any of your previous charts, so its cedrtainly different!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yes, it's definitely different! I think I have had different charts each month lol

Looks like you covered all your bd bases Helly :D Good luck - temps are nice and steady.


----------



## maaybe2010

I took my first temp this mornin :dance::dance:

xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Woo maaybe2010 - welcome to charting :D


----------



## Tinks85

SmileyShazza said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Tinks - if you want to join FF I could refer you then we both get a month VIP free :thumbup: then you could see how you get on with the VIP features and if they are worth it or not. I'd just need your email address and I can refer you.
> 
> Well a small drop for me this morning, ended up going to bed at 9pm last night as I was SO tired again. Am not too worried about the drop but am hoping it goes back up tomorrow and isn't the start of a downward spiral - the next couple of days are going to be pretty crucial for me I think.
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to all.
> 
> I have already signed up hun, thanks anyway. I had a VIP membership for free for a month but that has now ended.
> 
> My temp was still high this morning but I did a HPT and got a :bfn: I know its not over until the :witch shows but dont feel to hopfull.
> 
> Hope your temp came up today. Fx this will be your month :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## JB3

Hi Ladies
How long has it taken me to get back on here!!
Well a small rise in temp this morning, have had a little bit of spotting this morning. I have no cramps and I must have looked at every single chart on FF. 
Lets see what tomorrow will bring but Im not that hopeful :nope:

Foxy - Sexy dip there fx'd hun

Angel - Im sorry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hope AF stays away JB3. Do you usually spot before AF?


----------



## maaybe2010

foxyloxy28 said:


> Woo maaybe2010 - welcome to charting :D

Why thank you :laugh2:


----------



## Tessa

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Tessa - I'm taking EPO for my cm which never gets to EW just watery. I've read that I shouldn't take it past ov because it can cause cramping...hope it*works for both of us!

Thanks! That's good to know. :thumbup:
FX'd it does the trick for us!:winkwink:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Shazza - that chart of yours looks fab! Are you going to test? 

Morning All - hope you are all well this morning.


----------



## JB3

Morning Ladies

I'm out! Nasty horrible hag got me! :hissy:

Right, Onwards and Upwards, anyone got a good site for soft cups please? Going to participate in the Sperm Meets Egg Plan and also invest in some Raspberry leaf tea to strengthen my cervix.

*Foxy* - yes I do spot before but I am forever hopeful lol - Im rooting for you girl - do me proud :thumbup:

Hummm - Can anyone think of anything else I could take? :haha:

:dust: to all you lovely ladies


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> Shazza - that chart of yours looks fab! Are you going to test?

Morning hun.

Have vowed myself that I won't test till I see if AF arrives on Wednesday morning. I know she usually comes about 7am so if there is no sign by time I get home from work I might test then or I'll wait till Thursdays FMU.

Am not overjoyed with that temp drop today https://www.damsels.org/forum/images/smilies/nono.gif I know it's only a small one but I can't help but wonder if tomorrow it will go right down - https://www.damsels.org/forum/images/smiles/crossfingers.gif it doesn't.

I'll be glad when this 2ww is over - it's sending me https://www.damsels.org/forum/images/smilies/dizzy.gif

Could really do with a shed load of baby dust and PMA right now!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oh no JB3 sorry she got you :(

Google instead softcups and it gives you a uk supplier. I think it's about £5 for a box of 6.

Shazza - hopeflly they stay up tomorrow. Temps are very different to last month at this point. FX

Babydust coming your way. X


----------



## libbymarks198

what are soft cups btw?? i thought they were used as a tampon/pad sort of thing my friend uses them when she is playing sort as she said it is better...

so how do they increase the change of getting pregnant wouldnt they stop it


----------



## Tessa

libbymarks198 said:


> what are soft cups btw?? i thought they were used as a tampon/pad sort of thing my friend uses them when she is playing sort as she said it is better...
> 
> so how do they increase the change of getting pregnant wouldnt they stop it

You put them in right after BD'ing to help hold the little swimmers
close to the cervix. Which is suppose to help increase chances of conception. 
This will be my first month using them... Tho I'm a little nervous about it. :blush:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I wasn't sure about using them either - I didn't think I'd be able to get them out! :haha: however, I'm a convert. No more messy patches after BD for a start! 

Now, I am not usually a symptom spotter, but I have been so hot since Friday night, you could probably cook on me! I'm sweaty and generally feeling really, really warm. Weird! Not sure if that is a sign or not! Or whether it's just that there isn't much breeze coming into my house or office! We sleep with the bedroom windows wide open and have had a large fan on overnight all weekend - still I'm hot. Sat with both the front and back doors open yesterday afternoon to cool down a bit. Don't think I'm coming down with anything, as my BBT is still within my usual range. :wacko:

Guess I'll just have to wait and see. 

I'm so tired though as where I am so hot, I'm having restless nights. Where I am dozing most of the night, I try to make sure all my movement is minimal, so as not to effect my BBT too much. Nightmare! :dohh:


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy your chart is looking great..lol I've been stalking your chart daily.

JB3 Sorry the B got you honey.

Shazza your chart is looking great also..I've been stalking your chart daily also. 

As for me temp up again this morning..


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> Shazza - hopeflly they stay up tomorrow. Temps are very different to last month at this point. FX
> 
> Babydust coming your way. X

Well thats what I keep telling myself - my temps are higher at this point than they have been in previous months :) I did also lay with the covers off me for a little while last night as I was so hot so thsat might've affected my temp.

I've been finding I'm getting hot very easily too. Yesterday we were walking around and I had to remove my jumper because I felt like I was burning up - totally unheard of for me as usually I feel the cold really badly. Hopefully it's a good sign for both of us :thumbup:

Must keep up as much PMA as possible - am almost there now :flower:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yey Nicole :D My very own stalker :haha:

Your chart is looking good. Is it still similar to previous pregnancy charts?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ooh you're hot too - maybe there is something going on!! :D


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Ooh you're hot too - maybe there is something going on!! :D

Hot is a really good sign. I always feel really hot when up the duff. Tired, hot and thirsty are normally my first and only symptoms. Oh and gas and heartburn hehe :blush:


----------



## moochacha

ablacketer said:


> :( poas this morning and got a BFN. I guess Im back to this thread with you ladies.

Oh no have you had any bleeding? Or signs of a chemical? really praying for you.


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Yey Nicole :D My very own stalker :haha:
> 
> Your chart is looking good. Is it still similar to previous pregnancy charts?

:haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey moochacha - really? Ooh if it's a good sign, then I'll embrace the stickyness and just go with it :haha:

I've been pretty gassy these last few days, but other than that nothing much else really. Felt a little nauseous last night, but I couldn't work out whether that was genuine or my brain making me think I was! :dohh:


----------



## JB3

Well have been out and stocked up on Pregnacare, Raspberry Leaf Tea and zinc for him and her lol.
The women in H&B said 'she hopes she isn't prying' but L-arginine and Agnus Castus are good if I am trying to conceive, she said she has had quite a few women in who have used it and were successful. Has anyone else heard of L-arginine? 
Oh my word, nicole, I have just stalked you chart, your poor OH must have been shattered with all that bding!!!


----------



## ablacketer

moochaha, I started bleeding on thursday night, passed some tissue friday night :( my temp this morning (at my normal time) is definitely not a pregnancy temp. :(

thanks for the support ladies, youre the best


----------



## posh

:hugs: ablacketar, so sorry honey.

Anyone fancy having a peek at my chart?


----------



## NicoleB

LOL JB3 nope he's not..

Posh your chart is looking great!!


----------



## Helly

Foxy, made up you got that rise!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Posh - looking good!!! 

NicoleB - Wow hun, I think thats a pretty fab chart! I would put money on you being pregnant! 

SmileyShazza - Chart still looks good to me. Hope AF stays far far away from you!! :) 

I got my ickle temp rise today, lets hope I o'd. I feel bloaty n windy (tmi) today! Bit strange as I get like that before AF - and I cant possibly be showin any pregnancy signs yet! Maybe its somethin I ate lol!!


----------



## NicoleB

Nikki I sure hope you are right..


----------



## nikki-lou25

well, I'll just throw a little dust at you to be sure 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey all sorry I have been MIA I've been packing and crap to do with this house so I'll be off and on for a few days, nothing new to report except I've got irregular bleeding lately.


----------



## mummytga

Hi Ladies!

Im after some advice as this is my 1st cycle of charting, Ive been using opk for about a week now and yesterday and today the line has been slightly darker. I know its not dark enough to be a positive but just wondered if it ment that i could ovulate in the next few days or just that my urine was more concentrated??:shrug:

Im only on cd13 but have no idea when i ovulate as ive never tracked it (my cycles are about 32 days) just started having watery cm today. I am ttc #4 but you would never no it as i dont have a clue!!! lol


----------



## Tinks85

Hi ladies.

:witch: is due today and i am normally very regular. No sign of her as yet and i dont have any of my normal symptoms for when she is due a visit. But (why does there have to be a but????) my temp dropped this morning. It is still above my coverline but has dropped quite a bit.

Can you please look at my chart and advise whether you think i am out or still in for this cycle??? 

:dust: to everyone


----------



## bernina

*Tierney*, how are you doing this cycle? I'm on my fourth day of Clomid and so far no major side effects, just some crazy hot flashes but they're manageable. 

*Sweetmama*, oh I'm so sorry to hear the results of your genetic testing. I don't know much about it, but I really hope that you are able to find support either on this site or others where you can talk to women with similar issues. :hugs: and don't give up. Even without a genetic problem there are so many women who have had several mc's and gone on to finally have healthy children. I bet that every one of them would go through the pain of those mc's again in order to get that healthy child. 

*Moochacha*, I don't think I ever told you how sorry I am for your loss. My heart goes out to you and all you and DH went through. You are very strong and I know you will be blessed with a second child. I'm glad to hear that your body is healing after the mc and that AF has finally come to an end. 

*Kaede351*, I'm so sorry for your loss honey. I'm thinking of you and sending positive thoughts your way. :hugs: Hope that you get some answers from the bloodwork. 

*Angel*, I'm so sorry to read about your loss. I hope your body heals quickly and know that I'm thinking of you and DH. I read on another thread that your doctor is talking Clomid. I am by no means an expert but did just start my first round this cycle. I'd be happy to answer any questions or let you know how it goes over the course of this cycle. Also, I really feel that acupuncture and traditional chinese medicinal herbs have helped out my cycles and hormonal balance greatly. I know everyone is different but for me I have seen some very positive results in less than 3 months.

*Foxy*, cd 9 and your chart is looking way different than past months. I really really hope that's a positive (make that BFP) sign!! 

Welcome to all the new ladies, glad to have you along for the ride! Sending baby dust and sticky glue where needed!!!


----------



## bernina

Tinks85 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> :witch: is due today and i am normally very regular. No sign of her as yet and i dont have any of my normal symptoms for when she is due a visit. But (why does there have to be a but????) my temp dropped this morning. It is still above my coverline but has dropped quite a bit.
> 
> Can you please look at my chart and advise whether you think i am out or still in for this cycle???
> 
> :dust: to everyone

Tinks, you're never out until the witch shows her ugly head. So hang in there. The temp drop could be nothing or it could mean the approach of AF. If you're normally pretty regular then I'd say it's definitely a good sign that you're not feeling any typical AF symptoms yet. Fingers crossed for you and sticky glue coming your way!!


----------



## ablacketer

thanks bernina. I wll hit you up when I get back from the doc today :)


----------



## Tinks85

bernina said:


> Tinks, you're never out until the witch shows her ugly head. So hang in there. The temp drop could be nothing or it could mean the approach of AF. If you're normally pretty regular then I'd say it's definitely a good sign that you're not feeling any typical AF symptoms yet. Fingers crossed for you and sticky glue coming your way!!

I am not too positive TBH but hanging on to that little bit of hope hehe.

I guess my morning temp will be the decider. If it is still above my coverline in the morning i think i may test.

Thanks for your reply and good luck, just read you are starting clomid. Fx for you hun :thumbup:


----------



## Tierney

bernina said:


> *Tierney*, how are you doing this cycle? I'm on my fourth day of Clomid and so far no major side effects, just some crazy hot flashes but they're manageable.

Hey Bernina :hi:, I've been stalking peoples charts until O this cycle wish it would hurry up and arrive already, I find the lead up to O so boring, I've started Soy this cycle to try to reduce my cycle length a bit from 45 days.

Hope you dont have any more side effects, I hope the clomid works for you this cycle hun, my sister in law got caught on her 1st round of clomid so Fxd for you x


----------



## Fish&Chips

ablacketer, I'm so sorry to hear your news.

Shazza your chart looks great and Foxy your symptoms sound great! FX x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Tinks85 said:


> I am not too positive TBH but hanging on to that little bit of hope hehe.
> 
> I guess my morning temp will be the decider. If it is still above my coverline in the morning i think i may test.

Seems we are both in a very similar boat hunni. Good luck for the morning :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Bernina - Thank you, it was just frustrating and disheartening is all, my DF and I have discussed it and we want to wait to see if my cycle decides to regulate and focus on moving and getting settled, and my son's b-day is coming up in October so we may just wait till then, but definately one or two months for sure, I would like to stay on here and discuss though, maybe I can get some insight. I'll still be charting regularily


----------



## mamaxm

hey ladies, can someone take a look at my chart and see if you think i've o'd yet? i normally o on cd 14 or 15 and i'm getting upset thinking i might not o this cycle :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

mamaxm - I think you possibly o'd a day or two ago, however you have some really important day's temps missing. These would give you a clearer picture.

As your CM is now fertile, it could be that you are due to ov. I think if your temp is up again tpmorrow, it's most likely you have already o'd.

Hope that makes sense, I'm typing on my mobile and it's a mission!!


----------



## mamaxm

foxyloxy28 said:


> mamaxm - I think you possibly o'd a day or two ago, however you have some really important day's temps missing. These would give you a clearer picture.
> 
> As your CM is now fertile, it could be that you are due to ov. I think if your temp is up again tpmorrow, it's most likely you have already o'd.
> 
> Hope that makes sense, I'm typing on my mobile and it's a mission!!

i know :( i was so upset! went to visit my sister and forgot my thermometer! :cry: but hopefully i'm o'ing today so i'll have a clear picture of this cycle.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Looks like you've covered BD either way :)


----------



## impatient

Hi ladies:) just wanted to stop by and say hope everyone is well. I haven't been here much lately cause there's not much going on right now. I'm kind of at a standstill:( I have a doctor appointment in April so hopefully I'll get some help. I'm just waiting for AF at this point. Lots of :dust: to all!!!!


----------



## ablacketer

doc confirmed it. we lost the baby, my hcg level ws only 12 on friday. back to the beginning for us


----------



## impatient

ablacketer said:


> doc confirmed it. we lost the baby, my hcg level ws only 12 on friday. back to the beginning for us

So sorry hun. Try to hang in there...I do believe everything happens for a reason, as much as that doesn't seem right sometimes...it does give me comfort. Praying for a sticky next time for you!


----------



## ablacketer

thanks :)


----------



## Tessa

foxyloxy28 said:


> I wasn't sure about using them either - I didn't think I'd be able to get them out! :haha: however, I'm a convert. No more messy patches after BD for a start!

No kidding! Just used my first softcup (and pre-seed) today and it was a lot easier than I had thought it would be! Very comfortable and almost forgot it was even in there! Got up and ran around town for several hours afterwards. No more just laying there wasting time with hips elevated!!:happydance:




foxyloxy28 said:


> Now, I am not usually a symptom spotter, but I have been so hot since Friday night, you could probably cook on me! I'm sweaty and generally feeling really, really warm. Weird! Not sure if that is a sign or not! Or whether it's just that there isn't much breeze coming into my house or office! We sleep with the bedroom windows wide open and have had a large fan on overnight all weekend - still I'm hot. Sat with both the front and back doors open yesterday afternoon to cool down a bit. Don't think I'm coming down with anything, as my BBT is still within my usual range. :wacko:
> 
> Guess I'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> I'm so tired though as where I am so hot, I'm having restless nights. Where I am dozing most of the night, I try to make sure all my movement is minimal, so as not to effect my BBT too much. Nightmare! :dohh:

Keeping everything crossed that this is a good sign for you! :flower:


----------



## Tessa

ablacketer said:


> doc confirmed it. we lost the baby, my hcg level ws only 12 on friday. back to the beginning for us

:hugs: So sorry hunni... Lots and lots of :hug:

JB: sorry AF got you this month. :(

Nicole, Posh, & Shazza: Hope those temps stay nice and high for you ladies! :thumbup:


BTW, DH is all better now!! Just in time for the :sex:


----------



## moochacha

Tessa said:


> BTW, DH is all better now!! Just in time for the :sex:

wooohoooo!!!


----------



## moochacha

ablacketer said:


> doc confirmed it. we lost the baby, my hcg level ws only 12 on friday. back to the beginning for us

I'm so sorry for your loss hun. My thoughts are with you there is some info going around that women are very fertile after a chemical so don't give up this next cycle could be your cycle for a sticky bean. :dust:

@ foxy loving the names!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hey ladies, 

just looking for a bit of advice before I start chart stalkin :) 

I woke earlier than usual at 6am (DD was crying) so I temped and got 36.66, then I got up and soothed her and she went bk to sleep, so I went back to sleep until my alarm at 6:35 so I temped again and got 36.72

Which temp would you use? Usual wake up time or the earlier one??


----------



## SmileyShazza

So sorry Angel :hugs:

Massive temp drop for me today teamed with the usual pre AF headache I always get so looks like thats it for another month have to admit I'm getting really fed up with this - every month my chart looks great and then comes crashing down taking my hopes and dreams with it. All my buddies are getting their bfps and every month I'm right back to square one - what are we doing wrong?

Hubby said the classic line "maybe if you just putting extra stress on yourself and relax a little bit then it'll happen" he doesn't understand and neither do any of my friends :cry:

In a way I wonder if I stop with all the extra things and just bd every other day next month I might be able to chill out a bit but the on the other hand I think if we don't get anywhere soon (in the next couple of months) then I'm going to make an appointment with the doctor so having printouts of my charts to show them would be useful so they can see whats been going on. It's hard to know what to do :wacko:

Oh well here we go again happy Tuesday everybody. I might not post much over the next few days as in all honesty I'm feeling pretty miserable right now but I shall be checking in to see how you are all doing :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Use the earlier one. It'll be accurate as it isn't much earlier than your usual waking time. :)

I've been naughty and done an IC this morning! BFN of course lol but it is way early. I don't know what posessed me! 

How is everyone this morning?

:hugs: ablacketer, so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## mamaxm

nikki-lou25 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> just looking for a bit of advice before I start chart stalkin :)
> 
> I woke earlier than usual at 6am (DD was crying) so I temped and got 36.66, then I got up and soothed her and she went bk to sleep, so I went back to sleep until my alarm at 6:35 so I temped again and got 36.72
> 
> Which temp would you use? Usual wake up time or the earlier one??

i was wondering the same thing! got 98.0 at 6AM (which is waaaaaaay earlier than i normally get up) and 98.3 around 11. put 98.3 up since it's closer to when i normally temp, is this right?


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: shazza 

I know exactly how you feel. It gets harder every month. 

Having your charts will certainly help.

I'll be here to keep you company, the :witch: usually goes to yours, then heads over to mine!

I hope she stays away for us both :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

mamaxm - if you had less than 2.5 hrs sleep before your 2nd temp, you should defitinely take the 1st one. Generally, I usually always take my 1st temp, unless it is hours earlier than usual and i am able to get a decent couple of hours sleep before re-temping.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Just looked at your chart mamaxm. The later temp fits with your recent temps, so providing you had decent rest, you could use the 2nd temp and make a note in your FF notes of the earlier time and temp for reference.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Foxy, I just noticed your boys name - I love it...ok I am biased because if DD was a boy she would've been Dylan James :) 

I've charted 1st temp :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

hehe nikki - OH isn't keen on the name Dylan, however I have agreed to Sophie as a girls name but only so I can have Dylan as a boys name :haha: 

James is OH's first name and so he's quite happy about that part!

Your chart is looking good - you should get your crosshairs tomorrow if your temp stays up :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

It's really annoying me that I can not be sure CD17 was ovulation day.

I woke up 1.5 hours later than usual on CD17, temp was 97.73. Using the temp adjustor, it gives me around 97.50 - 97.58 (in line with pre-ov temps. I originally recorded my CM as watery (however thinking back, it was probably more lotionary / watery than actually watery, so I have changed it.

If I put in the temp adjustor temp and leave the CM as it is, my ov day remains at Cd17. The only time it changes to CD19 is with the lower temp and watery CM!

ARGGHHH :haha: confusing!

So, I think I am going to stick with CD17 as this is more in line with my usual cycle and also I remember having slight ov pains on CD16. I guess I'll just allow two days extra at the end of the week for AF! 

I must remember to make sure my alarm is set the same time everyday - especially around ov days, even if I want a lie in :haha:


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy the girl name you have picked is the name (well Sophia..Sophie for short) I had picked if my last baby was a girl..I may still use it if I ever have another girl. I love that name it would be Sophia Rose Marie..


----------



## nikki-lou25

foxyloxy28 said:


> hehe nikki - OH isn't keen on the name Dylan, however I have agreed to Sophie as a girls name but only so I can have Dylan as a boys name :haha:
> 
> James is OH's first name and so he's quite happy about that part!
> 
> Your chart is looking good - you should get your crosshairs tomorrow if your temp stays up :D

I love the name Dylan, hubby chose Aimee for our DD after his Grandma so its my turn next...although its cheating really as I did already love Aimee :cloud9: James runs in our family and it's my late Grandads name so I would love to carry it on if we ever had a boy. Sophie is a lovely name :thumbup:

I'm hopin the crosshairs come tomorrow :thumbup: although I could swear (given ov pains and bloatin) that I'd have o'd on cd24, but whats a day? Maybe in the night on CD24? Oh I dunno I'm new to all this! lol


----------



## NicoleB

My post O temps are lower then they have been..my chart (well the temps) are looking like they did when I got me bfp with my 2 year old..mmm wonder if it means anything..


----------



## Firedancer41

JB3 said:


> Well have been out and stocked up on Pregnacare, Raspberry Leaf Tea and zinc for him and her lol.
> The women in H&B said 'she hopes she isn't prying' but L-arginine and Agnus Castus are good if I am trying to conceive, she said she has had quite a few women in who have used it and were successful. Has anyone else heard of L-arginine?
> Oh my word, nicole, I have just stalked you chart, your poor OH must have been shattered with all that bding!!!

L-Arginine is an amino acid, and I know it's used to improve cardiac health, lower blood pressure and reduce migraines...not sure about its role in fertility. Let us know if you find out!


----------



## Firedancer41

NicoleB said:


> Foxy the girl name you have picked is the name (well Sophia..Sophie for short) I had picked if my last baby was a girl..I may still use it if I ever have another girl. I love that name it would be Sophia Rose Marie..


My youngest DD is Sophie Grace :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oooh Nicole - I have an inkling this may just be a lucky cycle for you :D And loving that name.

nikki - looking forward to seeing those crosshairs :)

Sophie seems to be a pretty popular name :D


----------



## NicoleB

I sure hope so Foxy..My post O temps are lower but so are my pre O temps so its all rounding out I think. Last cycle my pre O temps were all over the place..my post O was ok, but it wasnt rounded..does that make sense?

I'm liking your chart Foxy it looks so promising..


----------



## NicoleB

Firedancer41 said:
 

> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> Foxy the girl name you have picked is the name (well Sophia..Sophie for short) I had picked if my last baby was a girl..I may still use it if I ever have another girl. I love that name it would be Sophia Rose Marie..
> 
> 
> My youngest DD is Sophie Grace :)Click to expand...

I love it..And funny enough Grace was the 1st middle name we picked but then I thought Sophia Rose and loved it together..and because we always use a family name in our kids names Marie was added in.


----------



## ablacketer

thanks ladies. just waiting for the bleeding to stop now. its frustrating. hubby is due to leave for 2-3 months in a little more than a week. sigh.


----------



## Helly

Nicole, Foxy, your temps are looking good!

I have a really high temp this morning but my DS came in and woke me up 30 mins before my testing time and I had to speak to send him back to bed, so I guess its miles out :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nah, I wouldn't worry too much Helly. Unless you recite a whole monologue :haha:it shouldn't have effected your temp very much at all. I would stick with the temp :D It won't make a difference to your chart now that you are post ov. And 30 mins early isn't far out either.

Good luck :D 

Hope this cycle brings you a BFP


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm not sure what to make of my flat temps?! I think my post ov temps are generally lower than usual as OH has been on earlies for 2 weeks (05:45 wake up), so I have been waking up to temp around 06:00 - 06:30.

I really, really want some major obvious symptoms so I can get my hopes up! :haha:

TMI coming:

I'm sorry ladies, this is probably TMI, but for the last 5 days or so, my CM has been really watery mixed with lotiony! So much so that I've been pretty damp in the knicker department each day! I maybe get that one or two days around o, but not usually this late in my cycle.

Does anyone know if that's a good sign? Or whether I have it all wrong, and am actually incontinent! :rofl:


----------



## NicoleB

Helly said:


> Nicole, Foxy, your temps are looking good!
> 
> I have a really high temp this morning but my DS came in and woke me up 30 mins before my testing time and I had to speak to send him back to bed, so I guess its miles out :(

I dont think talking to send him back to bed would rise it that much and I think (because it happens to me if I talk) your temp would have went down if anything because when you talk you breathe cold air into your mouth. And 30 minutes wont make a difference all the bbt info I've read says 30 minutes before or after is not going to matter.


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> I'm not sure what to make of my flat temps?! I think my post ov temps are generally lower than usual as OH has been on earlies for 2 weeks (05:45 wake up), so I have been waking up to temp around 06:00 - 06:30.
> 
> I really, really want some major obvious symptoms so I can get my hopes up! :haha:
> 
> TMI coming:
> 
> I'm sorry ladies, this is probably TMI, but for the last 5 days or so, my CM has been really watery mixed with lotiony! So much so that I've been pretty damp in the knicker department each day! I maybe get that one or two days around o, but not usually this late in my cycle.
> 
> Does anyone know if that's a good sign? Or whether I have it all wrong, and am actually incontinent! :rofl:

I use to wake at 7am to temps and now at 4 (last cycle was 4 also well a few times 3am) and it really does make a difference. I wouldnt worry about the lower temps because you are waking up early (when were you temping before? unless it was with in 30 minutes then there is going to be a difference)..sorry I have a really hard time getting things typed the way I want them to be so I hope you understand what I mean..:blush:

That is a GOOD sign I get it with EVERY pg..I have gotten before my bfp with some and after with others. :thumbup: CLICK MY CHART LINK AND LOOK AT MY CHART BEFORE THIS ONE..IT WAS MY BFP CHART WITH MY ALMOST 9 MONTH OLD.. (oh crap so sorry about the caps lol)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Nicole - that made sense to me.I used to temp between 07:00 - 07:30, so around an hour or so earlier this cycle. I'm also the same as you, my temp goes down if I talk or open my mouth a lot before I temp.

Wow, well, maybe I can start to get my hopes up a little bit. I shouldn't have done that IC this morning, although I'm not that fussed, cos I am only 10 DPO (at worst, 8DPO), so still plenty of time. Not due AF until Saturday! Grr have to wait all week.

Have you had the same symptoms with all your pregnancies? Or do you find they differ if with boy / girl?

I did that chinese gender predictor yesterday and I am predicted a boy if I fall this cycle :D


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks Nicole - that made sense to me.I used to temp between 07:00 - 07:30, so around an hour or so earlier this cycle. I'm also the same as you, my temp goes down if I talk or open my mouth a lot before I temp.
> 
> Wow, well, maybe I can start to get my hopes up a little bit. I shouldn't have done that IC this morning, although I'm not that fussed, cos I am only 10 DPO (at worst, 8DPO), so still plenty of time. Not due AF until Saturday! Grr have to wait all week.
> 
> Have you had the same symptoms with all your pregnancies? Or do you find they differ if with boy / girl?
> 
> I did that chinese gender predictor yesterday and I am predicted a boy if I fall this cycle :D

that hour will make a difference so I wouldnt worry.

I'm glad you are not letting the test you took today bother you..its still so early.

You know I get the same symptoms with all of my babies lol the only time it was different was with my 3 1/2 year old and with her I couldnt drink or even stand the smell of coffee for weeks.


----------



## Helly

Foxy, I believe increased CM is common in early pregnancy. Do you "feel different"? I feel bloated a bit and boobs are tingling / feel heavy but I had that last month :D.

Also way TMI, but Ive been so badly constipated its untrue, I think im going to have to go to the Dr's but I think it started pre O, so I cant count it!


----------



## ablacketer

foxy, I had so much of that type of CM that I was sure AF was happening. I got my BFP that cycle. Good luck


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies how are you all? 

i havent been on for a little while just had a weekend break away 

sorry angel for ur loss xx

foxy and helly ur charts look gd fx crossed for u both 


lots and lots of baby dust for everyone

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pichi

i'm keeping seats warm for you girls in first tri,

hope you girls are doing well. i'm just knackered


----------



## foxyloxy28

Wow pichi, almost 7 weeks. Congrats. Have you got a scan booked.


----------



## Sweetmama26

NicoleB said:


> Foxy the girl name you have picked is the name (well Sophia..Sophie for short) I had picked if my last baby was a girl..I may still use it if I ever have another girl. I love that name it would be Sophia Rose Marie..

This is going to sound crazy but for the longest time I've had Sophia Rose Mary, it would be family names for both the middle names, his mom's and my mom's, but I think we're going to use charlotte now if we have a girl.



foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks Nicole - that made sense to me.I used to temp between 07:00 - 07:30, so around an hour or so earlier this cycle. I'm also the same as you, my temp goes down if I talk or open my mouth a lot before I temp.
> 
> Wow, well, maybe I can start to get my hopes up a little bit. I shouldn't have done that IC this morning, although I'm not that fussed, cos I am only 10 DPO (at worst, 8DPO), so still plenty of time. Not due AF until Saturday! Grr have to wait all week.
> 
> Have you had the same symptoms with all your pregnancies? Or do you find they differ if with boy / girl?
> 
> I did that chinese gender predictor yesterday and I am predicted a boy if I fall this cycle :D


I had 3 boys, 2 I gave up for adoption and the first two pregnancies were the exact same, with my DS, I had such a different pregnancy I was sure he was a girl, I am going by the chinese gender predictor for us TTC because I really want a girl this time.


----------



## shaerichelle

does anyone think I ovd yet?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry shannon, I can't see that you have :(

Hang on in there!


----------



## sahrene1978

Hey ladies! I am so excited that we are all so close to finding out if we are Preggo! I have not felt very well the last two days. Knowing I have to wait another week to test is going to be maddening!! But I am dreamin good dreams and thinking positive thoughts!!


:dust:


----------



## Tinks85

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well.

My temp came up a little bit this morning but is still low and no sign of AF. Just wish she would come if she is on her way and get it over with. I guess tomorrow mornings temp will give a better picture.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## NicoleB

Tinks85 said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is well.
> 
> My temp came up a little bit this morning but is still low and no sign of AF. Just wish she would come if she is on her way and get it over with. I guess tomorrow mornings temp will give a better picture.
> 
> :dust: to everyone

that temp is not low honey... :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Sweetmama I like the sound of it with Mary also..so pretty.

Shannon going by your temps I'm sorry no I dont think you have. :hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

I always liked the name Amya but hubby says it sounds like a question "am I a blacketer?" lol


----------



## Tinks85

NicoleB said:


> that temp is not low honey... :hugs:

My head hurts.

So does my temp have to drop below my cover line to mean i am out. 

I did a test this morning but it was a :bfn: Might test agian tomorrow if my temp still looks ok then.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nice looking chart sahrene :)

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck Tinks - hopefully your temps are back on the rise and AF stays away. :) Good luck


----------



## Tinks85

foxyloxy28 said:


> Good luck Tinks - hopefully your temps are back on the rise and AF stays away. :) Good luck

Thanks hun, i am trying not to get my hopes. Guess i am feeling doubtful as i have had 3 :bfn: but i know myself that its still early. 

Good luck to you, hope your symptoms are sticky bean. Fx the :witch: stays away on saturday.


----------



## JB3

Firedancer41 said:


> JB3 said:
> 
> 
> Well have been out and stocked up on Pregnacare, Raspberry Leaf Tea and zinc for him and her lol.
> The women in H&B said 'she hopes she isn't prying' but L-arginine and Agnus Castus are good if I am trying to conceive, she said she has had quite a few women in who have used it and were successful. Has anyone else heard of L-arginine?
> Oh my word, nicole, I have just stalked you chart, your poor OH must have been shattered with all that bding!!!
> 
> L-Arginine is an amino acid, and I know it's used to improve cardiac health, lower blood pressure and reduce migraines...not sure about its role in fertility. Let us know if you find out!Click to expand...

This what I found on a website:


> L-Arginine
> 
> This is an amino acid found in many foods and the head of the sperm contains an exceptional amount of this nutrient, which is essential for sperm production. Supplementing with L-arginine can help to increase both the sperm count and quality.
> 
> Note: People who have herpes attacks (either cold sores or genital herpes) should not supplement with arginine because it stimulates the virus.

Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with using this?

x


----------



## JB3

As you can see I'm clutching at straws now!
Last attempt then I think a visit to the doctors is in order!


----------



## foxyloxy28

God, how sad is One Born Every Minute tonight (UK) ladies! 

For our overseas friends, it an access all areas on the labour ward at a hospital 30 mins up the road from me. Tonight's episode is focusing on neo natal intensive care. :(


----------



## JB3

Aww foxy, it's so sad, Im breaking my heart already.


----------



## NicoleB

Well if I'm not pg I think I may be done ttc at least for now. :cry: :nope:
We really dont want to stop if I'm not but we have to get a few things straightened out..we are doing great personally and we are healthy its nothing like that ..there are a few things going on around us that need to be taken care of.. Its things we knew we had to take care of we just never thought until now it would affect our ttc!


----------



## Sweetmama26

NicoleB said:


> Sweetmama I like the sound of it with Mary also..so pretty.
> 
> Shannon going by your temps I'm sorry no I dont think you have. :hugs:

Yeah I like it to, We're probably gonna go with Charlotte Rose Mary or Audrey Rose Mary. LOL can you tell I like classic names.



foxyloxy28 said:


> God, how sad is One Born Every Minute tonight (UK) ladies!
> 
> For our overseas friends, it an access all areas on the labour ward at a hospital 30 mins up the road from me. Tonight's episode is focusing on neo natal intensive care. :(

Neo-natal intensive care unit episodes on any show make me tear right up


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy..I've had a preemie baby so I really get so sad when I see shows that show preemies babies..


----------



## JB3

Oh nicole, hope everything works out ok but Im sure you will get your BFP this cycle so you wont have to stop yay :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry to hear you may have to put TTC on hold Nicole. Fingers crossed this is you cycle :)

I have great respect for parents who have to go through the distress of having a preemie. 

It certainly puts things into perspective.


----------



## NicoleB

Thanks girls I hope you both right..

We were very blessed that even tho our 9 year old was born 78 weeks early he was 5 pounds and very healthy and only spent 4 days in the hospital. Most babies born that ealry are in the hossy longer and some not so healthy...It hurts my heart.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Evening ladies.

Don't let the bfn discourage you Foxy it's still early hun :hugs: sending :dust: your way for the weekend.

Tinks - nice temp rise! Your temps are not low so you are still in with a chance especially if AF is late now. Good luck :thumbup:

Sorry can't see that you've OV'd Shannon - keep hanging on it's got to happen soon.

Nicole - sorry to hear you might have to put ttc on hold for a while. Wishing you all the best for this cycle and hopefully you might not get that far.

I've had the worst day ever. Even though AF isn't due till tomorrow this mornings temp really knocked me down and I've just had a day where for some reason I've got upset quite a lot. There has been far too many tears for my liking today!

Had a good chat with OH tonight and exlained about the charting. I've never really explained it all to him before but he was glad to understand how it works. I said I was thinking of stopping next month and he says that he thinks I should carry on as he thinks I will find it more frustrating not knowing whats going on - seeing as he knows me best I'm going to think about it for a few days. So you might not get rid of me after all - sorry!

Am fully expecting that when I come on here in the morning the :witch: will have flown in - at least I've had today to get used to it.


----------



## Sweetmama26

NicoleB said:


> Thanks girls I hope you both right..
> 
> We were very blessed that even tho our 9 year old was born 78 weeks early he was 5 pounds and very healthy and only spent 4 days in the hospital. Most babies born that ealry are in the hossy longer and some not so healthy...It hurts my heart.

My son was born 4 weeks early and spent 10 days in NICU so I can definately sympathize and relate


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh my word, that was heartbreaking to watch :( 
My niece was a preemie at 33weeks but she was good with her breathing and went home within a few weeks. 

NicoleB - I hope you're pg hun, and if not I hope you can get on the TTC bandwagon again real soon :hugs:

I've developed a lovely sore throat :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

Keep your chin up shazza. I felt exactly the same at the end of last cycle. I was so disheartened and ready to give up, but like your OH said, it would more frustrating not knowing what's going on.

We'll all be here to support you either way :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks girls. I'm bummed was hoping I would o on our trip to nyc it was our honeymoon..finally. Anyways.. When after o do you start getting high temps? Is it gradul or shoot up .6 degrees in one day?

good luck nicole.


----------



## shaerichelle

foxy nice chart:)


----------



## ablacketer

shaeri, the spike happens the day after. feel free to look at some of my previous charts. (the feb-mar was a BFP cycle)

Jan-Feb
Feb-Mar


----------



## ablacketer

I have a question, do I count this bleeding as a period? or other than menstral bleeding?


----------



## NicoleB

Thanks Shannon!!

It can take a day or two mine dont just shoot up the day after..


----------



## sahrene1978

foxyloxy28 said:


> Nice looking chart sahrene :)
> 
> Hope you're feeling better.

Thanks! Other than having no energy I am good..lol. I am not getting my hopes to high because I didn't get much BDing in but I guess it only takes one of those little buggers to do the job.. :)


----------



## ablacketer

look at my last chart, we only bd'ed 6 times the whole month!!! and got our BFP


----------



## sahrene1978

ablacketer said:


> look at my last chart, we only bd'ed 6 times the whole month!!! and got our BFP

Your chart looks similar to mine that you bd the day before ovulation and I was wondering why my high temps aren't as high as a lot of the other girls but yours is similar too...But I am so sorry that you miscarried...:cry:


Sahrene


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!!
i need some help....my chart was looking good, FF put cross hairs on my chart on CD24 and now my temp has shot back down again and they took my cross hairs away!
does this mean i havent Od yet??
xx


----------



## ablacketer

thanks sahrene :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning ladies :)

Another dip for me :dohh:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hmmmmmm ok - temp rise this morning No sign of AF yet :wacko:

Not getting my hopes up but this is unusual as is usually bang on time https://www.damsels.org/forum/images/smiles/puzzled.gif

Looks like today is going to be interesting - I hope she doesn't take me by suprise as I hate it when that happens!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yey for the temp rise shzza. I've been waiting for your update. I have everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Helly

Shazza, it looks good, still way above the coverline.

Foxy, sorry you had a dip, fingers crossed it will get back on track tomorrow.

Can someone take a look at my chart, im either coming down with something or PG, never had a temp that high before!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Wow Helly, that is one hell of a spike. Fingers crossed for you. Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## nikki-lou25

My chart went crazy this morning, I knew I was gettin sick because I got a sore throat yesterday. I am all aches and pains today and my thrat is raw. I really hope if there is a beanie in there somewhere that my temp won't be bad for it!?!?! 

Todays temp was *38.24*, my thermometer even did a different beep sound. I put the temp in and got CHs, but then marked it as a fever and FF took them away. I'm hoping for a nice temp tomorrow so I can have my CHs back. I've taken my temp every hour since waking and the lowest I've got so far is *37.99*


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nikki- i would put the temp back in and mark illness. I'm pretty sure you have ovulated, so it won't make much difference. You can always discard it at a later date :)


----------



## Helly

Nikki I agree with Foxy, best to keep it in and put illness, you might get your Crosshairs back.

Foxy - feel like crap, on verge of going Dr's over this constipation and I woke up at midnight (Id only been asleep less than 2 hours) to go pee, I never wake up in the night to pee. But I dont want to think I could be, cos I get every symptom under the sun every month!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Constipation is an excellent sign hun :) I hope this is it for you.

I've been peeing a lot more too. Wake up around 5am each morning with a sore stomach from a full bladder! Have to wait till gone 6 when I temp before I can go. I am having a regular feeling (uncomfortable) of having a full bladder and very mild pains ever now and again. Not sure what to make of it. Got a BFN this morning, but still early days I guess.


----------



## Helly

Foxy, any heavy bladder symptoms are definately a classic symptom, fingers crossed you get your bfp!


----------



## Fish&Chips

FX Foxy!


----------



## Fish&Chips

FX Shazza! The temp rise is really promising! x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hello ladies, i was wondering if any one has had a flat temp line? 

I was ill the night before my cd28 dip, so its poss that the cd28 temp is a lil out due to illness. 

Ive had a really tender stomach the past week, a bit like when you've been being sick for a while (that dull ache you get after). I thought it was constipation, so took some laxatives (sorry tmi). But they didnt have any affect. (been normal since). So tired, but again could be normal running around after a 3 and 4 yr old!!! 

Any advice would be good

Thank you 

xxxx

:dust:


----------



## moochacha

SmileyShazza said:


> Hmmmmmm ok - temp rise this morning No sign of AF yet :wacko:
> 
> Not getting my hopes up but this is unusual as is usually bang on time https://www.damsels.org/forum/images/smiles/puzzled.gif
> 
> Looks like today is going to be interesting - I hope she doesn't take me by suprise as I hate it when that happens!

Your chart is looking really good!!!


----------



## moochacha

Helly said:


> Nikki I agree with Foxy, best to keep it in and put illness, you might get your Crosshairs back.
> 
> Foxy - feel like crap, on verge of going Dr's over this constipation and I woke up at midnight (Id only been asleep less than 2 hours) to go pee, I never wake up in the night to pee. But I dont want to think I could be, cos I get every symptom under the sun every month!

This could totally be your month!!!! :flower:


*ponders who will be the lucky girls from this thread this month* :coffee:


----------



## NicoleB

maratobe said:


> hey girls!!
> i need some help....my chart was looking good, FF put cross hairs on my chart on CD24 and now my temp has shot back down again and they took my cross hairs away!
> does this mean i havent Od yet??
> xx

Why is today temp dot not solid? Did you wake to late or to ealry?


----------



## NicoleB

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Hello ladies, i was wondering if any one has had a flat temp line?
> 
> I was ill the night before my cd28 dip, so its poss that the cd28 temp is a lil out due to illness.
> 
> Ive had a really tender stomach the past week, a bit like when you've been being sick for a while (that dull ache you get after). I thought it was constipation, so took some laxatives (sorry tmi). But they didnt have any affect. (been normal since). So tired, but again could be normal running around after a 3 and 4 yr old!!!
> 
> Any advice would be good
> 
> Thank you
> 
> xxxx
> 
> :dust:

Are you sure you've ovulated? looking at your chart it doesnt look like you have yet honey.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Blimey Helly  what a rise. Do you think it could be something to do with the constipation youve been experiencing? 

Wishing you and Foxy the best of luck :thumbup: 

Nikki sorry to hear you are porly  I hope you are resting up and cooling yourself down with cold flannels etc if you have a fever.

Am managing to evade the :witch: so far https://www.damsels.org/forum/images/smiles/crossfingers.gif


----------



## NicoleB

Rebecca how are you honey??

Foxy fingers crossed for you..you have goods symptoms..

Smiley fingers crossed for you too honey..


----------



## NicoleB

Helly said:


> Shazza, it looks good, still way above the coverline.
> 
> Foxy, sorry you had a dip, fingers crossed it will get back on track tomorrow.
> 
> Can someone take a look at my chart, im either coming down with something or PG, never had a temp that high before!

What a spike wow..good luck honey!!


----------



## Helly

Thanks Shazza and Nicole, I did wonder if the constipation has something to with it, but cant think why constipation would raise your temperature?


----------



## NicoleB

Helly said:


> Thanks Shazza and Nicole, I did wonder if the constipation has something to with it, but cant think why constipation would raise your temperature?

Sorry I must have missed the part about being constipated..constipation can cause fever..I read somewhere it's because of the rapid widening of the colon.


----------



## SmileyShazza

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/stock/smiley-rolleye0012.gif

Still waiting

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/stock/smiley-rolleye0012.gif

No signs at all

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/stock/smiley-character0009.gif


----------



## Fish&Chips

Are you going to test?


----------



## SmileyShazza

Probably not today.

I did an internet cheapie last night which was negative but about 4 minutes after I took it I swore blind I could see a shadow where the line should've come up. Didn't use FMU though as it was about 7pm :dohh: thought it was ridiculous doing it as I spent most of yesterday crying at work over my temp drop thinking that AF was going to come :dohh:

OH then told me last night that he remembered me being emotional like that last time when I first got pregnant.

I have quite a few internet cheapies at home and two digis. I might wait till tomorrow and see if anything has happened by then. Last time I was 14dpo when I tested - I keep having the same feeling I had then but am just trying to remain grounded and not get too excited.


----------



## Fish&Chips

ICs are really rubbish as they aren't as sensitive as other tests so if you may have seen a line that is really promising! I have everything crossed for you! x


----------



## foxyloxy28

OMG Shazza, I'm so excited for you. Keep that :witch: at bay - oh, and while your at it, tell her I've moved to Iceland :haha:

I think there may be a few lucky ladies this cycle :D

Good luck girls


----------



## foxyloxy28

Just seen your chart Nicole :D very promising.


----------



## sahrene1978

Foxy- fx your temp will rise tomorrow!!

Nicole! Your temps looks awesome!!

Shazza! Yah for spikes!! Good luck!

Helly- wow! Now that is a spike! FX for you!


I was so emotional yesterday. I told the hubby that I dont think I am pregnant and he had a face of pure disappointment. Then I told him actually I have no idea but at least I wont be disappointed when I am not. I said if you recall with the twins I had no idea I was pregnant. I went into the Dr because my wisdom teeth were coming in and I needed something for the pain. They made me take a pee test and then surprised me with the news..LOL.. So who knows... LOL.

Sahrene


----------



## NicoleB

Sahrene and Foxy thanks girls..I hope everything turns out this cycle..


----------



## Helly

Thanks Nicole, hmm, maybe the constipation is causing the temp spike. Will have to see how the next few days go.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

*[/QUOTE]
Are you sure you've ovulated? looking at your chart it doesnt look like you have yet honey. [/QUOTE]
*​
That my problem, i dont think i have :cry:. My opks are all over the place. And ive done so many ive run out!

My cycle ends cd35 ish so i really think this wont be my month! :cry::cry:


----------



## Helly

Fingers crossed you ovulate soon Kayleigh, you may just be having an extra long cycle x

Erm, I just went for a wee and I have spots on my belly and legs, my DS had chicken pox a week a go...that would make me (if I am) 3 weeks and 1 day PG with chicken pox s**t!!! Got a doctors appointment for in the morning.


----------



## NicoleB

Kayleigh Lou said:


> ​

*
Are you sure you've ovulated? looking at your chart it doesnt look like you have yet honey. [/QUOTE]
*​
That my problem, i dont think i have :cry:. My opks are all over the place. And ive done so many ive run out!

My cycle ends cd35 ish so i really think this wont be my month! :cry::cry:[/QUOTE]

I had a few pos opks cd19, 25, 29, 30 & 31 before i od last cycle (on cd 31)..I did however get bfp..I lost it but and it was the longest cycle i can remember ever having .Bu my point is even after the rocky temps, late O and a few pos opks throughout that cycle I got my bfp. Dont give up. Bed every other day if you can and you will get..


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

NicoleB said:


> Kayleigh Lou said:
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> Are you sure you've ovulated? looking at your chart it doesnt look like you have yet honey. *​Click to expand...

*
*​
That my problem, i dont think i have :cry:. My opks are all over the place. And ive done so many ive run out!

My cycle ends cd35 ish so i really think this wont be my month! :cry::cry:[/QUOTE]

I had a few pos opks cd19, 25, 29, 30 & 31 before i od last cycle (on cd 31)..I did however get bfp..I lost it but and it was the longest cycle i can remember ever having .Bu my point is even after the rocky temps, late O and a few pos opks throughout that cycle I got my bfp. Dont give up. Bed every other day if you can and you will get..[/QUOTE]

Thank you. :flower:

I know its because i had the depo injection that my ov is mucked up. I OV last month on cd17...silly me to assume it would be that routine each month :dohh:


PMA me thinks :hugs:

:dust: Good Luck all xxxx


----------



## pichi

hi girlies! how are we all today?

been having a nosey at some charts and some are looking really good, hope to see some of you over first tri soon :hug: 

i'm wondering where the hell my symptoms are - i've literally had none bar tiredness.... hmmm


----------



## sahrene1978

pichi said:


> hi girlies! how are we all today?
> 
> been having a nosey at some charts and some are looking really good, hope to see some of you over first tri soon :hug:
> 
> i'm wondering where the hell my symptoms are - i've literally had none bar tiredness.... hmmm

Count your blessings..lol. Feeling ill the first tri is not something I wish on anyone. 

I cant wait to post over on the "other" side..lol... 

Sahrene


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey pichi - thanks for checking up on us all.

I think we are all looking forward to eventually heading over to join you :)

With any luck, a few will be joining you shortly.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I feel awful, I am going to bed as I can't get rid of this fever :( I have a desktop PC and I cant sit here any longer with the shivers! 

I will try and get on tomorrow, GOOD LUCK to the ladies due to test! Shazza, I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## stephmkc

Hello ladies.....this is my first month charting, and I have no clue how to get my FF chart to post here??? LOL Can anyone tell me how to do that? My DF and I have been NTNP for about 18 months and TTC for about 3 months now. I only used OPK's in the past. I am hoping that charting will help me figure out what my body is doing. I love looking at everyone's charts (although I am new to this and don't really know what I am looking at!) and seeing how happy you all are to get your BFP's !!


----------



## xshell79

some lovely charts in the 2ww ...shazza, foxy,nicole bring on those :bfp:'s i'll be keeping an eye on ur charts....

:dust: :dust: :dust:

well im hoping something happens soon hopefully a bfp would be nice ..my chart shows ive ov but will see.. going docs in 2wks if nothing has happened think ive waited long enuff since mc in jan.... if :witch: shows her face then i have my plan in place!!!! cbfm and...softcups at the ready :smile:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Welcome Steph :)

If you click on homepage set up at the top of your chart it should take you through to your homepage and you will find the link to your chart at the top.

Copy and paste that into your signature on here and your all set up :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Shell - nice chart you have there! ? ID and IB. Good luck :)

Shazza - how are you feeling?


----------



## stephmkc

Thanks Shazza...let's see if I can figure out the signature now. LOL 

I am going to tryo to post the link here:


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/25c63c


----------



## xshell79

thanks foxy  time will tell......

the 2 days i had spotting were similar to what i had before i found out it was preg before mc.... one was in afternoon just a small amount of pinkish when i wpped and that was it then the same again the next day but at dinner...it shocked me but i thought it was strange as i thought it mite of been af but it wasnt continuas ... im trying not to get excited as my temps dnt seem high but my overall patterns changed thow!

do u think my temps should be higher for lp?

and is it ok to have 2 dips like i have in lp?


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> Shazza - how are you feeling?

Erm well am on constant knicker watch :haha: last check was at 8pm and still nothing :shrug: the CM seems to have dried up a little and I've had heartburn even though we haven't had tea yet :wacko:

Something is going on in my tummy and I can't work out if its the beginnings of period pain or flutters. It seems a bit too high up for it to be AF related as its right in the middle of my tummy and they are usually lower down :wacko:

Am going to sit it out overnight and see what happens in the morning. If there is no sign I might try using one of the Clearblue Digis to see if using FMU makes a difference.

Now wheres that baby dust? I could do with smothering myself in it :rofl:

Shell - your chart is looking pretty fab hun! Keeping my fingers crossed for you :)

Steph have you entered any info into your chart yet as there is nothing showing on that link?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Best of luck Shazza. It sounds so promising.

Welcome steph :)


----------



## stephmkc

Yes I have entered info, I just posted the link to my signature, so let's see if it works now. I'm so bad at this stuff!


----------



## stephmkc

I'm not sure why i'ts not working. I was hoping a pro could take a peek at my chart for me. I'll figure it out hopefully.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Welcome Steph! Your chart looks great to me - nice temp rise and well timed BDing : )

Got my fingers crossed for all of you lovely ladies in the 2ww!


----------



## ablacketer

love your avatar jaimie!


----------



## shaerichelle

Just wanted to say good luck to all you ladies! I am signing off of bnb for a while.

:dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey all, sorry I haven't been on all day, its been really hectic and long, I worked all day lol


----------



## moochacha

ah lucky I'm not TTC this cycle because I keep forgetting to take my temp!!! My hubby has kept my awake 3 nights in a row snoring.... I took three sleeping tablets last night and finally got some sleep last night!!!! YAY but now I feel all dizzy and sleepy from the sleeping tablets still. lol

Everyones chart looks so good I could be the only one left in the thread the way things are looking lol


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> Just wanted to say good luck to all you ladies! I am signing off of bnb for a while.
> 
> :dust:

I totally love your avatar!!! 

Sorry to hear you're leaving bnb though!!! :( Wishing luck in everything you do we will miss you!


----------



## Sweetmama26

moochacha said:


> ah lucky I'm not TTC this cycle because I keep forgetting to take my temp!!! My hubby has kept my awake 3 nights in a row snoring.... I took three sleeping tablets last night and finally got some sleep last night!!!! YAY but now I feel all dizzy and sleepy from the sleeping tablets still. lol
> 
> Everyones chart looks so good I could be the only one left in the thread the way things are looking lol

No you won't be the only one left, cuz I'll be here.


----------



## impatient

Those of you in the 2ww have fabulous looking charts!! When do you all plan on testing?? I want to be sure to check in. it's nice to live vicariously through others with possible BFPs on the rise!! Goodluck!


----------



## sahrene1978

impatient said:


> Those of you in the 2ww have fabulous looking charts!! When do you all plan on testing?? I want to be sure to check in. it's nice to live vicariously through others with possible BFPs on the rise!! Goodluck!

If I don't get hit by the witch before Monday I am going to test then. I will only be 12 dpo but I will be on cycle day 31 since I O'd a little late this month...


----------



## moochacha

stephmkc said:


> I'm not sure why i'ts not working. I was hoping a pro could take a peek at my chart for me. I'll figure it out hopefully.

Your chart is looking great!!!! Great timed :sex: looks like you might in for a bfp!!! :dust:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw Shannon - I hope that breaking away will give you some peace of mind. I've limited my time on bnb so that I can stop obsessing.

Thanks for the compliment on my avatar Angel - that is bullet our boston bull terrier. I love your boxer pics - they are fantastic dogs.

Woot for high temps in the 2ww! I'm rootin for ya ladies!


----------



## maratobe

hi girls!
i have a question...i took my temp at 7am this morning and it was *35.7* which is the lowest temp i have ever had! and then went back to sleep and took it at 10am when i woke up and it was *36*
which one would i put into FF??


----------



## ablacketer

well, what time do you normally temp at? you should be trying to temp at the same time everyday if possible.


----------



## maratobe

i always temp at 7am


----------



## ablacketer

then def keep your 7 am temp :)


----------



## Tessa

moochacha said:


> My hubby has kept my awake 3 nights in a row snoring.... I took three sleeping tablets last night and finally got some sleep last night!!!! YAY but now I feel all dizzy and sleepy from the sleeping tablets still. lol

Oh no!! I'm sorry hun. I do know how misrable that is! DH is a snorer too.
I can usually give him a good poke and he'll roll over on his side, which usually helps. 
Some times I hold his nostrils together with my thumb and index finger, 
which makes him breath out of his mouth. He hates that! lol

Hope you get some good zzz's soon! :sleep:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning Ladies :)

Any updates? 

I have made a few slight adjustments to my chart as I have had very disturbed sleep for the last 10 days or so. I'm starting to think that I may well have ov'd CD19, but I'll have to wait till sat to see!


----------



## NicoleB

maratobe said:


> hi girls!
> i have a question...i took my temp at 7am this morning and it was *35.7* which is the lowest temp i have ever had! and then went back to sleep and took it at 10am when i woke up and it was *36*
> which one would i put into FF??

Use the 1st temp.


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Morning Ladies :)
> 
> Any updates?
> 
> I have made a few slight adjustments to my chart as I have had very disturbed sleep for the last 10 days or so. I'm starting to think that I may well have ov'd CD19, but I'll have to wait till sat to see!

I adjusted my chart this morning also..I fixed a temp I was unsure about (I took my temp twice that morning and used the second temp..I should have used the first)and FF moved my o date out a day.. I had a big dip this morning..I've never had a LP this short so I'm not worried about that really..I am a bit excited tho as I have dips like that on of my bfp charts..


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies :)
> 
> Any updates?
> 
> I have made a few slight adjustments to my chart as I have had very disturbed sleep for the last 10 days or so. I'm starting to think that I may well have ov'd CD19, but I'll have to wait till sat to see!
> 
> I adjusted my chart this morning also..I fixed a temp I was unsure about (I took my temp twice that morning and used the second temp..I should have used the first)and FF moved my o date out a day.. I had a big dip this morning..I've never had a LP this short so I'm not worried about that really..I am a bit excited tho as I have dips like that on of my bfp charts..Click to expand...

ooooh that could totally be a ID!!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nicole - your chart looks really promising. How exciting.

What do you think about my ov day? CD17 or CD19? 

CD18 is what is throwing me: I woke up at 3:45 (way too early) and temp was 97.33. Temped as I wasn't sure if I could get some proper sleep before re-temping, so it was a back up temp as such. Woke up again @ 7:45 ish and temp was 97.73. Temp adjustor comes out around 97.38, but my temps are always the same figures, so I used 97.33. I'm pretty sure my CM was more lotiony than watery on CD18 too, so have recorded it as that. If I record it as watery, FF moves ov to CD19. 

So, after confusing myself, what do you think? 

I'm not sure 2 x dips are a good thing really! And they are not particularly big dips either! I have no symptoms either at the moment. Other than a really full bladder around 5am and get up to go at 6.30, then need to go again atleast twice before I leave for work at 8.30! Through the day it's not so bad.


----------



## NicoleB

Rebecca, I hope so.. :)

Foxy I would say cd19..and dont worry about the two dips.. I have 2 dips on my bfp chart with my 3 1/2 year old..heck I have ups and downs on all of my bfp charts..


----------



## foxyloxy28

OOh, think I have finally cracked it! CD18 :D :haha: nightmare, I bet I am totally out!


----------



## NicoleB

CD 18 looks good to lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: One day, I'll have a chart that is so straightforward to read, nice ID, IB and loads of symptoms, ending in a nice BFP! :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nicole - your chart looks very similar to your last BFP - fingers crossed, today's bigger dip is a sign of a sticky bean :)


----------



## Helly

Nicole, foxy, both charts looking good I'd say, but two temp drops is weird Foxy!

Erm, another temp rise for me...but Im covered head to toe, inside and out in chicken pox :( Feel like a 3 year old! Every cloud has a silver lining though, I have diarrhoea so no more constipation lol.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Awww Helly - sorry to hear you have chicken pox. How would that affect an early pregnancy? 

I have concluded that my body is very weird - hence the 2 drops! :haha:


----------



## Helly

Well I spoke to a Dr over the phone last night, explained the situation, she told me to do a first response this morning, I explained I would be at least a day too early for first response as I ovulated on CD15 not 14, but she said do it anyway, she is going to call me at lunchtime, and may send me to the hospital for bloods to be taken and to be given strong antivirals to control it, then its just a case of fingers crossed, there's a 1 in 200 chance of deformities :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

I have everything crossed for a healthy BFP for you :D


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Nicole - your chart looks very similar to your last BFP - fingers crossed, today's bigger dip is a sign of a sticky bean :)

My other chart thats in with the current one is my bfp chart with my almost 9 month old ..and you're right it is looking the same..I hope its a good sign.


----------



## NicoleB

Helly said:


> Nicole, foxy, both charts looking good I'd say, but two temp drops is weird Foxy!
> 
> Erm, another temp rise for me...but Im covered head to toe, inside and out in chicken pox :( Feel like a 3 year old! Every cloud has a silver lining though, I have diarrhoea so no more constipation lol.

OH No sorry about the pox honey..Glad you're not constipated anymore tho.. :hugs:


----------



## Helly

Thanks Nicole, cant believe Ive got chicken pox at my age!


----------



## NicoleB

My dh had shingles (adult chicken pox) at age 41 well just a few weeks before he turned 42 he had them when I had my almost 5 year old thank goodness he wasnt contagious anymore lol


----------



## Helly

Ah nightmare Nicole, im assuming what I have is chicken pox and not shingles as they are everywhere not just along nerve lines, bloody unpleasant though! I belive shingles is really nasty, your poor DH must have had a rough time.


----------



## sahrene1978

Morning ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NicoleB

Helly said:


> Ah nightmare Nicole, im assuming what I have is chicken pox and not shingles as they are everywhere not just along nerve lines, bloody unpleasant though! I belive shingles is really nasty, your poor DH must have had a rough time.

He had it on his forehead it was so awful he said he had never been in so much pain. :cry:


----------



## JB3

Good afternoon Ladies
How is everyone doing, been looking at a few charts and things are looking good. I predict a few BFP soon.

Well, I have stocked up on preseed and soft cups. 

Ahem... just had an incident whilst trying the softcups out :blush:, surely there is an easier way to get them out!! Oh the embarressment, i honestly thought i was going to have to go to A+E. All I kept thinking was "the instructions say it cant get lost... the instructions say it cant get lost!!"

Cant wait to get back on the band wagon, All prepared and ready to roll - Bring on ov!!:happydance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: JB3 you made me chuckle. Imagine the shame of going to A&E! 

Glad you are all sorted, stocked up and ready to roll for your April BFP :D


----------



## Helly

Haha JB3 they can be tricky at first! Try and relax (easier said then done) and it will come out easier, at least you know it definately worked if it was that high up!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Helly sorry that you have chicken pox, that sucks. 

Ugh I'm not feeling well at all but I think I o'd yesterday, can't be sure though because I've been having SUPER irregular bleeding


----------



## JB3

Thanks Helly,
Im sure with practice....lol

Foxy - I know, im going red just thinking about it! :blush:


----------



## shaerichelle

Can any of you look at my chart from CD 50 on and tell me if you think I ovd?

I had such an emotional day yesterday ugh


----------



## Sweetmama26

Shannon I think you may have ov'd on Cycle day 60


----------



## ablacketer

I agree :)


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> Can any of you look at my chart from CD 50 on and tell me if you think I ovd?
> 
> I had such an emotional day yesterday ugh

With today's rise I would say cd 60 or cd 63..if it was cd 60 its not uncommon for your temp to take a few days to rise because it takes progesterone time to rise sometimes..good luck honey I realllllyyyy hope your temps stay high. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

JB3 said:


> Good afternoon Ladies
> How is everyone doing, been looking at a few charts and things are looking good. I predict a few BFP soon.
> 
> Well, I have stocked up on preseed and soft cups.
> 
> Ahem... just had an incident whilst trying the softcups out :blush:, surely there is an easier way to get them out!! Oh the embarressment, i honestly thought i was going to have to go to A+E. All I kept thinking was "the instructions say it cant get lost... the instructions say it cant get lost!!"
> 
> Cant wait to get back on the band wagon, All prepared and ready to roll - Bring on ov!!:happydance:

OH My I'm glad you got it out.. ok sorry but I have to.. :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Can any of you look at my chart from CD 50 on and tell me if you think I ovd?
> 
> I had such an emotional day yesterday ugh
> 
> With today's rise I would say cd 60 or cd 63..if it was cd 60 its not uncommon for your temp to take a few days to rise because it takes progesterone time to rise sometimes..good luck honey I realllllyyyy hope your temps stay high. :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh my cd 60 would make so much sense I had such a damn headache Sat night. and then I had so much ewcm the few days before. Now my cm has changed and I have less.


----------



## shaerichelle

Sweetmama26 said:


> Shannon I think you may have ov'd on Cycle day 60

Thank you. I am praying I did!


----------



## shaerichelle

ablacketer said:


> I agree :)

thank you:):flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Helly

Oh well, at least my Dr is being really good, she has done bloods to check the infection and my HCG level and marked it urgent so she should have it back within 24 hours.


----------



## Helly

Ladies, do you reckon I should keep taking my supplements (Dr has given me 800mg, 5 times a day of an anti viral drug) or should I just take folic acid and nothing else? Or do you think I shouldnt even take folic acid?


----------



## xshell79

hi everyone

just got a question any info would be great.....

well im supposidly in the 2ww as my chart showed i ov around the 10th/11th march well today (tmi following)........ i felt realy wet down there and i went toilet a few times and i kept gets loads of ewcm and i mean loads .

.so im confused as to have i actually ov or not now!!!!!
is it normal to have lots of ewcm in the 2ww? 

or do u think i shud keep bding down more just incase as my chart aint been very help with my mc they say ur more fetile after a mc but i dont know if it means lots of ewcm that happens at anytime..just a bit confused any advice ladies??????


----------



## Helly

xshell, its common in early pregnancy to have excessive ewcm, I think you may have a bfp on the way, good luck x


----------



## xshell79

really that has shocked me ....i been panicin all day as i thought me and oh need to bd more just incase but has hes been really poorly i thought id miss the eggy....so hopefully we caught it fx! it gets realy confusing temping and cm sometimes ....


----------



## NicoleB

xshell79 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> just got a question any info would be great.....
> 
> well im supposidly in the 2ww as my chart showed i ov around the 10th/11th march well today (tmi following)........ i felt realy wet down there and i went toilet a few times and i kept gets loads of ewcm and i mean loads .
> 
> .so im confused as to have i actually ov or not now!!!!!
> is it normal to have lots of ewcm in the 2ww?
> 
> or do u think i shud keep bding down more just incase as my chart aint been very help with my mc they say ur more fetile after a mc but i dont know if it means lots of ewcm that happens at anytime..just a bit confused any advice ladies??????

I dont see a thermal shift on your chart..I wonder if you are now ovulating..


----------



## SmileyShazza

CD1 for me :growlmad: Back to square one. 

Aaah well onwards and upwards and all that! Just have to look forward to the next month &#8211; last time we got our bfp after cycle 5 and this next month will be my fifth cycle after my erpc so am hoping that it will be lucky for us again.

Good luck to those who are still in the 2ww :thumbup:

Shannon I hope you have ovulated I know how much it&#8217;s been getting you down this cycle.


----------



## xshell79

i was thinking that nicole .....but i looked at my chart before and my temps werent high whilst i was preg before my mc ....( my other charts confusing to others as ff put cross hairs on it but was already preg and didnt know at time when temping) think i best keep bding for a bit then just in case!!!


----------



## xshell79

i think im confusing ff as i got dotted cross hairs now so perhaps i havent ov yet! hope i do soon if i havent already....


----------



## NicoleB

Sorry Shazza!!! :hugs: honey!!! 

shell has your doc ever check your progesterone levels? because low temps can be a sign! and if you had a mc? before and your temps where really low?.. well not at least .4 fahrenheit or .2 celsius higher then your pre O temps..thats a red flag of low progesterone.


----------



## NicoleB

OMG I'm so happy we dont have to hold off ttc if we arent pg this cycle...


----------



## sahrene1978

NicoleB said:


> OMG I'm so happy we dont have to hold off ttc if we arent pg this cycle...

That is great news! You got everything sorted out then...How long have you been trying for this one Nicole?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Great news Nicole.

Can someone look at my chart and tell me if they think I've ov'd or not? Its only one day after my temp dip but it was a pretty decent drop and now my temps are back up, I'm vaginally temping.


----------



## shaerichelle

Sweetmama26 said:


> Great news Nicole.
> 
> Can someone look at my chart and tell me if they think I've ov'd or not? Its only one day after my temp dip but it was a pretty decent drop and now my temps are back up, I'm vaginally temping.

I tried to look and see, but I am clueless still on charting!

Sorry :hugs:


----------



## stephmkc

SmileyShazza said:


> CD1 for me :growlmad: Back to square one.
> 
> Aaah well onwards and upwards and all that! Just have to look forward to the next month  last time we got our bfp after cycle 5 and this next month will be my fifth cycle after my erpc so am hoping that it will be lucky for us again.
> 
> Good luck to those who are still in the 2ww :thumbup:
> 
> Shannon I hope you have ovulated I know how much its been getting you down this cycle.


So sorry Shazza - next month....I am hoping AF won't get me, looks like my temps are starting to go downhill....


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: shazza

Yey Nicole, that's great news.

steph - your temps are still great :)

shannon - I agree with the other ladies 

shell - hope you're on your way to a BFP


----------



## Tierney

Sorry she got you shazza x
Foxy your charts looking good fxd for you x
Good luck everyone else in the 2ww! there are some great looking charts on here at the moment.....


----------



## NicoleB

sahrene1978 said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> OMG I'm so happy we dont have to hold off ttc if we arent pg this cycle...
> 
> That is great news! You got everything sorted out then...How long have you been trying for this one Nicole?Click to expand...

This cycle..I had a MC last cycle!


----------



## NicoleB

Do you girls think it'll hurt if I have a few drinks tomorrow..and a few cigarettes..no I dont smoke I stopped 8 years ago but do smoke if I drink (like once a year lol)


----------



## sahrene1978

NicoleB said:


> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> OMG I'm so happy we dont have to hold off ttc if we arent pg this cycle...
> 
> That is great news! You got everything sorted out then...How long have you been trying for this one Nicole?Click to expand...
> 
> This cycle..I had a MC last cycle!Click to expand...

Ok, I had seen that you mc last cycle( so sorry :cry:) but I wasn't sure if you have been trying before then as well?


Sahrene


----------



## NicoleB

sahrene1978 said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> OMG I'm so happy we dont have to hold off ttc if we arent pg this cycle...
> 
> That is great news! You got everything sorted out then...How long have you been trying for this one Nicole?Click to expand...
> 
> This cycle..I had a MC last cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I had seen that you mc last cycle( so sorry :cry:) but I wasn't sure if you have been trying before then as well?
> 
> 
> SahreneClick to expand...

We got pg on my 2nd cycle with the baby I just lost!


----------



## sahrene1978

NicoleB said:


> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> OMG I'm so happy we dont have to hold off ttc if we arent pg this cycle...
> 
> That is great news! You got everything sorted out then...How long have you been trying for this one Nicole?Click to expand...
> 
> This cycle..I had a MC last cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I had seen that you mc last cycle( so sorry :cry:) but I wasn't sure if you have been trying before then as well?
> 
> 
> SahreneClick to expand...
> 
> We got pg on my 2nd cycle with the baby I just lost!Click to expand...

Sorry if I sounded nosy.. I was just making conversation... :shrug:

Sahrene


----------



## NicoleB

sahrene1978 said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> OMG I'm so happy we dont have to hold off ttc if we arent pg this cycle...
> 
> That is great news! You got everything sorted out then...How long have you been trying for this one Nicole?Click to expand...
> 
> This cycle..I had a MC last cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I had seen that you mc last cycle( so sorry :cry:) but I wasn't sure if you have been trying before then as well?
> 
> 
> SahreneClick to expand...
> 
> We got pg on my 2nd cycle with the baby I just lost!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if I sounded nosy.. I was just making conversation... :shrug:
> 
> SahreneClick to expand...

OH Honey you were not being nosy at all. We have been very lucky with our last few pgs that we get pg fast. We have had two losses in less then two years tho (we had one beautiful baby in between the two losses he's almost 9 month old) anyway now I have to admit I'll be worried if I am pg ..I have faith but the worry will be there.


----------



## Helly

Nicole, I think a little alcohol will be ok, not sure on smoking, dont know my facts well enough sorry.


----------



## sahrene1978

> OH Honey you were not being nosy at all. We have been very lucky with our last few pgs that we get pg fast. We have had two losses in less then two years tho (we had one beautiful baby in between the two losses he's almost 9 month old) anyway now I have to admit I'll be worried if I am pg ..I have faith but the worry will be there.

I am sorry.... I misunderstood the exclamation point on your post. I thought my questions were making u upset. 

I can understand having some apprehension but if you didn't try then you wouldn't have the beautiful babies God has already blessed you with so be happy with each moment you are blessed with them. 

I had a terrible miscarriage before my twins. It was due to a Doctor giving me medication at 12 weeks along that terminated the pregnancy. :growlmad: without my consent. It took me a long time to stop hurting and when I did God blessed me with the child that was taken from me and a sibling for them all at the same time :hugs:


Sahrene


----------



## foxyloxy28

I I have to admit that I've been smoking about 4 a day this cycle. 

Naughty me, but I've got 1 left then nomore packets. I gave up lat summer when we started, but the stress of not getting a BFP made me decide to relax more this cycle and have a few ciggies!

Giving up again tomorrow!


----------



## stephmkc

NicoleB said:


> Do you girls think it'll hurt if I have a few drinks tomorrow..and a few cigarettes..no I dont smoke I stopped 8 years ago but do smoke if I drink (like once a year lol)

I smoked when I conceived my son. Haven't smoked (full-time) in about 3 years now. But I like to have a few when I drink too :) I am sure one or two wouldn't hurt your chances....


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I have the occasional ciggy when I drink too ~ but I'm trying not to drink much in the 2ww anymore. My hubby drinks and has the occasional ciggy more often than I do but this cycle I asked him to please cut back a week before ov till after I feel like we've covered the window. He is getting an SA next week too, another reason not to drink if you ask me!


----------



## Tessa

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I have the occasional ciggy when I drink too ~ but I'm trying not to drink much in the 2ww anymore.

Same here!~ Only been allowing myself to indulge a little during AF.
Which is actually when I tend to *need* it the most! :haha:



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> My hubby drinks and has the occasional ciggy more often than I do but this cycle I asked him to please cut back a week before ov till after I feel like we've covered the window. He is getting an SA next week too, another reason not to drink if you ask me!

Hope everything goes well with the SA~ that you get good news!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks Tessa! I hope he gets a good result too!


----------



## NicoleB

:hugs:


sahrene1978 said:


> OH Honey you were not being nosy at all. We have been very lucky with our last few pgs that we get pg fast. We have had two losses in less then two years tho (we had one beautiful baby in between the two losses he's almost 9 month old) anyway now I have to admit I'll be worried if I am pg ..I have faith but the worry will be there.
> 
> I am sorry.... I misunderstood the exclamation point on your post. I thought my questions were making u upset.
> 
> I can understand having some apprehension but if you didn't try then you wouldn't have the beautiful babies God has already blessed you with so be happy with each moment you are blessed with them.
> 
> I had a terrible miscarriage before my twins. It was due to a Doctor giving me medication at 12 weeks along that terminated the pregnancy. :growlmad: without my consent. It took me a long time to stop hurting and when I did God blessed me with the child that was taken from me and a sibling for them all at the same time :hugs:
> 
> 
> SahreneClick to expand...

I'm sorry honey sometimes i'm typing but my mind is on the kids so I didnt even notice I put some things in my post..heck sometimes I'll come back and read what I've put and think damn I need to proof read. and hope I havent made myself look like a big dumb ass..


You are so right..And I am a firm believer god does what he does for a reason so my little beans I lost must have been bad off for god to take them. 

OMG I would have sued the pants of that awful damn doctor..thinking of your pain makes me mad. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Thanks girls lol..I really want a drink my sis in law is coming tomorrow and her and I are going to have a nice drink together..Greg will have the kids..and I will have mommy time..I love it..


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole, my mom smoked when she was pregnant with me I turned out fine lol.

To be safe I would drink red wine. Thats all I drink just in case.


----------



## NicoleB

I smoked with 3 of my pregnancies and them 3 are healthy as can be..all tho I smoked before I had a computer and could read all the horror stories of what cigs can do to babies..I know tomorrow smoking a few isnt going to hurt I just..well to be honest I just wanted to see what you girls would do lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. Well I wouldnt but that is me. Because last time I smoked I got an allergic reaction. I told dh I could use one with packing to move, ttc and dealing with fibro lol.


----------



## NicoleB

LOL I've wanted to start smoking again a few times..well I did not long ago for one month. but I stopped because 1 my health, 2 the kids, 3 its to damn cold to be standing outside right now, 4 they cost way to much, 5 they give me nasty breath & 6 they make my clothes stink..


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> LOL I've wanted to start smoking again a few times..well I did not long ago for one month. but I stopped because 1 my health, 2 the kids, 3 its to damn cold to be standing outside right now, 4 they cost way to much, 5 they give me nasty breath & 6 they make my clothes stink..

lol 6 good reasons!:haha:


----------



## NicoleB

haha yep good enough for me not to start again.

on another note..I really hope your temp is still up tomorrow.


----------



## shaerichelle

Me to Nicole. I am praying. Dh and I just took our honeymoon in NYC and we would have created a honeymoon baby:)


----------



## nadira037

I had just finished smoking a ciggie and then I finally got a chance to get online and check on everbody. I had quit a few months ago(back in september) but just last week started again. I was worried about it hurting my chances of a BFP but I just had a few. I will probably hold off if my temp goes up tomorrow. I'm hoping today is my O and and I can finally start the two week wait.

Sticky baby dust to all!!!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

I wish I knew if I ov'd yesterday, can anybody tell by my chart?


----------



## nadira037

JB3 said:


> Good afternoon Ladies
> How is everyone doing, been looking at a few charts and things are looking good. I predict a few BFP soon.
> 
> Well, I have stocked up on preseed and soft cups.
> 
> Ahem... just had an incident whilst trying the softcups out :blush:, surely there is an easier way to get them out!! Oh the embarressment, i honestly thought i was going to have to go to A+E. All I kept thinking was "the instructions say it cant get lost... the instructions say it cant get lost!!"
> 
> Cant wait to get back on the band wagon, All prepared and ready to roll - Bring on ov!!:happydance:

So funny I had the same issue, just as I was about to call DH for help I was able to get it out! LOL Hopefully they worked for me this month and the best of luck to you in April!


----------



## nadira037

Sweetmama26- it's possible but it's still early in your cycle I would give it a few days, but def :sex: to be on the safe side.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning Ladies 

How are you all?


----------



## Helly

Foxy I cannot tell you how ill I am. I am a total spotty, uncomfortable, pain riddled mess. I'll never not have sympathy for a kid with cjicken pox again, my chart looks like its gone nuts. 

Loving your temp this morning though!


----------



## JB3

Hummm Foxy, Im really liking that maintained high temp.:winkwink: Its so unlike your other cycles, you have usually dropped by now!

I think a little :baby: is on its way

Big sprinkle of :dust: to you and all the other ladies TTC.

I dont know whats worse waiting to ov or the tww, both of them drive me mad.:dohh:

Helly :hugs: I cant imagine how poorly you feel, it was bad enough when DS had them but to have them when you are an adult and to then have the extra worry when you are TTC, chin up hun and keep smiling


----------



## Helly

Thanks, I feel so bloody useless, should be in work, for once I'm actually praying the bloods come back to say Im not pregnant! How mad is that? Im actually praying Im not pregnant! I cant stand the thought of having to make a decision to terminate because of abnormalities :(


----------



## Tessa

Hope you feel better Helly & don't have to make those kind of decisions. :nope:

FX'd for you Foxy! Lovely looking temps! xx


----------



## pichi

hey girls. just poking about some of your charts like a nosey nelly i am hah.

shannon: that temp rise today looks good :)

sweetmama26: your chart is quite irratic just now - i would say wait a few days and if you see a steady increase in temp then it could be fair to say you have indeed Ovulated :)

Helly: Wow! that's one hell of an increase in temp! hope you feel better soon xx

foxy: that steady temp today is looking good. fingers are crossed for you xx lets just hope it either goes up or stays level tomorrow for you x


----------



## Helly

Thanks Pichi, how are you feeling?


----------



## pichi

very tired. but besides that and eating like a horse (which is a bad thing because i think ive put on a bit of weight oops!) i'm good. i've been lucky enough not to suffer from any morning sickness as such and my boobs arn't even that sore. My mum was the exact same carrying me and by brother though so - i guess it's just luck.


----------



## NicoleB

Shannon I hoe your temps is still up..
Foxy your chart looks great...
Helly I'm so sorry honey I hope you're better soon.


----------



## Tessa

Chart looks really good too Nicole!!! :flower:

Was just wondering why on the previous chart after Ov FF has green linking lines instead of the normal blue. 
Did you change that yourself, or FF, or does that happen atomatically when pg?... just wondering really :shrug:


----------



## pichi

once you put in you have gotten a +hpt it changes the lines to green :)


----------



## NicoleB

Thank you Tessa!! Yep green line are added after you get your bfp.


----------



## Helly

Glad you're feeling good pichi, enjoy pigging out, you have an excuse!

Just did two IC's, both negative. Did on OPK as well which was about 50% as dark as the control line, thought that was quite a lot given the point im at in the month?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey Ladies

Thanks for your positive comments :D I'm not convinced, my body likes to play tricks on me! I obviously very much hope that I am up the duff, but I can't let myself get excited as I have done that on so many other occassions only to be knocked down at the final hurdle. I'm sure you all know what I mean. 

Nicole - nice temp rise today :D

Helly - are you bubbling? That is one high temp lady! 

Babydust to the ladies approaching ov - go get those :spermy:

Pichi - glad all is well with you :thumbup:


----------



## pichi

Helly said:


> Glad you're feeling good pichi, enjoy pigging out, you have an excuse!
> 
> Just did two IC's, both negative. Did on OPK as well which was about 50% as dark as the control line, thought that was quite a lot given the point im at in the month?

well, i had that on opks too but didn't test till 12dpo when my opk was a clear +

that was the day i got my + on a hpt :)


----------



## Helly

Yep foxy, feeling a little toasty. I took my temp at 1am, not realising it was so early and it was 38.00, just put that through the temp adjuster and it gave me 38.61, not going to put that on my chart, I'll stick with the later one! I know what you mean about not getting your hopes up, I really really hope this is your month.

Thanks pichi, best wait for tomorrow then I guess. Ive got 1 FRER left, but want to save that until AF due.


----------



## nikki-lou25

hey hey, 

I've not manged to temp for a few days, I've been feverish and not slept at all. Off to the docs today, my temp has come down a lot but I've got a really bad throat. Hopefully I'll be able to get bk to normal temping soon rather than to keep an eye on my fever. 

Shazza - Sorry the witch got you hun, I was so hopeful for you!


----------



## Helly

Sorry your feeling crap too Nikki, hope your Dr sorts it and you can get back on track x


----------



## SmileyShazza

JB3 said:


> I dont know whats worse waiting to ov or the tww, both of them drive me mad.:dohh:

Me too &#8211; I hate the wait between AF and O as it feels almost like wasted time. Am going to put my 12 days to good use this month by getting lots of jobs done around the house over the Easter weekend to take my mind off it though.

Foxy &#8211; goddamn I am loving your chart this month! It is so different to usual &#8211; I have got absolutely everything crossed for you hun :hugs: I know what you mean about not getting too excited as I know what my body does every month too. Really hope this is it for you.

Helly &#8211; awwwww you poor thing have never had Chicken Pox myself but know froma friend how horrible it is when you get it as an adult. I hope you have plenty of Chamomile lotion, try not to scratch too &#8211; wear mittens if you have to as you&#8217;ll be glad you did afterwards. I hope your bloods come back negative too &#8211; although I know you&#8217;d rather be pregnant I can understand where you are coming from.

Pichi glad to hear muffin isn&#8217;t causing you too many side effects and you are averting the morning sickness hunni :)


----------



## NicoleB

Nikki sorry you are feeling bad honey hope you're better soon. :hugs:


----------



## JB3

SmileyShazza said:


> JB3 said:
> 
> 
> I dont know whats worse waiting to ov or the tww, both of them drive me mad.:dohh:
> 
> Me too  I hate the wait between AF and O as it feels almost like wasted time. Am going to put my 12 days to good use this month by getting lots of jobs done around the house over the Easter weekend to take my mind off it though.Click to expand...

Lol, Im with you on that one, yesterday I cleaned out all of my kitchen cupboards and today I have cleaned my oven lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

Argh! Afternoon off today, just about to leave work when an email comes round to say that one of our temps (who i get on really well with abd who knows abouy my TTC troubles) has found out she is pregnant with no.2! She doesn't know how far along she is, but her gp reckons about 13 weeks!

Whilst I'm pleased for her, I xouldn't help but feel gutted. Poor thing told me she'd been dreading telling me! Made me feel even worse lol

Anyway, rant over, off to buy some stuff for my garden!


----------



## NicoleB

I think I'm gonna puck...omg I have a bad case of nausea..and I'm not sick..


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hope you feel better Nicole - also hope that's a sign! :)


----------



## Koromaru

Hi, I'm new to charting. I started on CD15 since I wasn't planning to do it this month, but I changed my mind. It's my first month TTC.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome Koromaru :)

Look forward to seeing your chart.


----------



## nikki-lou25

NicoleB - I hope thats a pregnant wave of nausea!


----------



## NicoleB

I hope we shall see...


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Nicole Good Sign!


----------



## shaerichelle

Anyone know of anything to take to bring along AF? I am sick of the torture.


----------



## Helly

There's something the Dr can give you Shannon.


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> Anyone know of anything to take to bring along AF? I am sick of the torture.

Honey make a doc appt.. :hugs:


----------



## Helly

Thanks Shazza, Ive cut all my fingernails off and I havent itched once, theyre all getting heads now, I look hideous :(

Blood results are back HCG level was normal, a little sad but its for the best.


----------



## NicoleB

OMG wht?? I feel like i'm going to puck, have a headache, backache and feel like I want to go to bed I'm so tired and its only 10am..


----------



## NicoleB

Helly said:


> Thanks Shazza, Ive cut all my fingernails off and I havent itched once, theyre all getting heads now, I look hideous :(
> 
> Blood results are back HCG level was normal, a little sad but its for the best.

:hugs: I really hope you're beeter soon..


----------



## shaerichelle

I have tried accupuncturist, I have tried two midwifes, called an ob gyn she wont even see me and I have started to see a new doc. for some reason they all told me to wait a year for ttc or they dont want to give me anything cause they dont know where my cycles are. SO I have been trying and nothing.:wacko:


----------



## NicoleB

Thats bullshit I can see them not helping as far as ttc for a year but to not help you get your period back is wrong. sorry honey..


----------



## Helly

I agree with Nicole, this isnt even about TTC, its about your periods. God these people annoy me at times.

Yay for feeling sick Nicole!


----------



## bernina

Hi everyone!!

*Tinks and Tierney*, thanks for the well wishes on Clomid. I really hope it's what my body needs to do it's thing! Tierney I just have to say I love your avatar and signature, everything matches so well! 

*Sweetmama*, glad to hear you'll still be around on this thread!

*Foxy*, 12 dpo yeah! I see your temp is nice and high today, really hope it stays that way for oh, 9 mos or so :) Fingers crossed for you this cycle!! Glad to hear you liked the softcups! Oh and the extra amounts of creamy/water CM is an awesome sign. 

*Angel*, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I would count your current bleeding as a period and let FF start a new cycle for you. The first cycle you may not ovulate and the temps could be all over the place, but things will eventually even out. 

*Nicole*, I really hope this is your month and sorry to hear that outside factors may put a hold on ttc. If this isn't your month then I at least hope that you're able to take care of the other things as quickly and smoothly as possible so you can jump right back on that horse (or DH) :) Opps, just read that you no longer have to wait if this isn't your month, so glad things worked out!! That nausea sounds like a very good sign!! Can't wait to watch your chart over the next few days.

*Shannon*, did you and DH have a nice honeymoon in New York? How long did you try acupuncture? I've been doing acu and traditional Chinese herbs since mid January and really feel it's helped my body to get back to normal. My mid cycle spotting (pre and post ov) has stopped, creamy cm has returned and I just feel better in general. I know what acupuncturist you go to can make all the difference, I was lucky to find one that specializes in fertility problems so feel that they have the experience needed to help sort me out. With your cycles being so long I really wish you could find a doctor who would do a pregnancy blood test, then prescribe you Provera to bring on a period and possibly Clomid to induce ovulation. Many women are going this route (Fitzy on the TCM thread for one) and at the very least it gives you more of a chance to conceive since your cycles will be shorter. I know you have been through so much and it really sounds like you've called around and tried to get some help, but I would keep trying to find a specialist who will really work with you. I didn't receive the specialized attention I needed until we went to an actual fertility specialist. I thought I would need referrals and it would cost so much money, but even if I didn't have insurance the dr visits and ultrasounds really didn't add up to too much.

I'm on cd 12, stopped the Clomid on cd 9. So far don't feel any different. Started using my clear blue fertility monitor on cd 10 and so far have only received lows. Really curious to see when I ovulate this cycle. Have my scan scheduled for Monday (cd 15) to see how my body reacted to the Clomid. 

Sorry I haven't been on here much. I wasn't able to get on for a few days due to work and then there were just so many pages to catch up on I felt overwhelmed!

Best of luck ladies at whatever point you're at in your cycle. Baby dust and sticky sticky glue!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

nadira037 said:


> Sweetmama26- it's possible but it's still early in your cycle I would give it a few days, but def :sex: to be on the safe side.

Thanks I hope its an Ov but if it is I missed it because we only BD'd once and it was with a condom so I'll be out this month, I was bleeding so he didn't want to get all nasty on his privates.



pichi said:


> hey girls. just poking about some of your charts like a nosey nelly i am hah.
> 
> shannon: that temp rise today looks good :)
> 
> sweetmama26: your chart is quite irratic just now - i would say wait a few days and if you see a steady increase in temp then it could be fair to say you have indeed Ovulated :)
> 
> Helly: Wow! that's one hell of an increase in temp! hope you feel better soon xx
> 
> foxy: that steady temp today is looking good. fingers are crossed for you xx lets just hope it either goes up or stays level tomorrow for you x

My chart always looks irractic, I don't know what's up with my temps lol, I can't seem to get them regulated.



bernina said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> *Tinks and Tierney*, thanks for the well wishes on Clomid. I really hope it's what my body needs to do it's thing! Tierney I just have to say I love your avatar and signature, everything matches so well!
> 
> *Sweetmama*, glad to hear you'll still be around on this thread!
> 
> *Foxy*, 12 dpo yeah! I see your temp is nice and high today, really hope it stays that way for oh, 9 mos or so :) Fingers crossed for you this cycle!! Glad to hear you liked the softcups! Oh and the extra amounts of creamy/water CM is an awesome sign.
> 
> *Angel*, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I would count your current bleeding as a period and let FF start a new cycle for you. The first cycle you may not ovulate and the temps could be all over the place, but things will eventually even out.
> 
> *Nicole*, I really hope this is your month and sorry to hear that outside factors may put a hold on ttc. If this isn't your month then I at least hope that you're able to take care of the other things as quickly and smoothly as possible so you can jump right back on that horse (or DH) :) Opps, just read that you no longer have to wait if this isn't your month, so glad things worked out!! That nausea sounds like a very good sign!! Can't wait to watch your chart over the next few days.
> 
> *Shannon*, did you and DH have a nice honeymoon in New York? How long did you try acupuncture? I've been doing acu and traditional Chinese herbs since mid January and really feel it's helped my body to get back to normal. My mid cycle spotting (pre and post ov) has stopped, creamy cm has returned and I just feel better in general. I know what acupuncturist you go to can make all the difference, I was lucky to find one that specializes in fertility problems so feel that they have the experience needed to help sort me out. With your cycles being so long I really wish you could find a doctor who would do a pregnancy blood test, then prescribe you Provera to bring on a period and possibly Clomid to induce ovulation. Many women are going this route (Fitzy on the TCM thread for one) and at the very least it gives you more of a chance to conceive since your cycles will be shorter. I know you have been through so much and it really sounds like you've called around and tried to get some help, but I would keep trying to find a specialist who will really work with you. I didn't receive the specialized attention I needed until we went to an actual fertility specialist. I thought I would need referrals and it would cost so much money, but even if I didn't have insurance the dr visits and ultrasounds really didn't add up to too much.
> 
> I'm on cd 12, stopped the Clomid on cd 9. So far don't feel any different. Started using my clear blue fertility monitor on cd 10 and so far have only received lows. Really curious to see when I ovulate this cycle. Have my scan scheduled for Monday (cd 15) to see how my body reacted to the Clomid.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on here much. I wasn't able to get on for a few days due to work and then there were just so many pages to catch up on I felt overwhelmed!
> 
> Best of luck ladies at whatever point you're at in your cycle. Baby dust and sticky sticky glue!!

I will be yes we're just gonna NTNP for a few months until we get settled after we move in 5 days, I have some time to learn my new CAMERA!! I'm getting it tomorrow and SO excited.


----------



## bernina

Good luck with the move Sweetmama and have fun with the new camera! I got a new pocket digital for Christmas and love it. We have a really nice Nikon DSLR but it's kind of big to lug around so the smaller one is perfect for everyday events.


----------



## bernina

Just had to share these photos of actual ovulation taking place in the human body. Amazing!!

https://www.drmomma.org/2008/06/human-ovulation-clearly-photographed.html


----------



## foxyloxy28

Wow bernina - that link is amazing :)


----------



## Helly

Thanks Bernina, that was amazing to see!


----------



## bernina

Isn't it cool! Makes you really appreciate how much of a miracle even just plain old ovulation is!


----------



## xshell79

hi everyone 

some great chart fx for foxy, helly and nicole 

:dust: :dust: :dust:

nicole- i agree with what ur saying that i might have low progestrone...im going to hopefully get to see the doc on monday and take some charts so the doc can see whats going on or whats not!!!!! do u think if it is low progestrone thats stopping me from ov ?
i had lots of bloods test dne in jan and feb at the hospital so hopefully the doc can see my notes from my blood results for my hcg levels and progestrone before and after i was miscarrying....thanks nicole for any advice ..think u shud become a doctor and sort all us women out!!! 
( thats if they requested progestrone levels when i was preg)


----------



## Tessa

Those pics are amazing Bernina! Thanks for sharing! xx

Nicole, I'm keeping my FX'd that we ALL get *GREEN* lines soon!! :winkwink:


----------



## sahrene1978

Hi ladies!! I slept terrible last night and had a early day of chaos. Now it is quiet, too quiet actually. No real news but I have my fingers crossed for the ladies here!! Those pictures of the ovary and the egg are amazing!! 

Sahrene


----------



## NicoleB

xshell79 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> some great chart fx for foxy, helly and nicole
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> nicole- i agree with what ur saying that i might have low progestrone...im going to hopefully get to see the doc on monday and take some charts so the doc can see whats going on or whats not!!!!! do u think if it is low progestrone thats stopping me from ov ?
> i had lots of bloods test dne in jan and feb at the hospital so hopefully the doc can see my notes from my blood results for my hcg levels and progestrone before and after i was miscarrying....thanks nicole for any advice ..think u shud become a doctor and sort all us women out!!!
> ( thats if they requested progestrone levels when i was preg)

No I dont think it will cause you not to O. low progesterone causes miscarriage..Its not until AFTER O progesterone comes into play. 
A lot of times when they draw blood they only check hcg so unless it is requested by your doctor progesterone levels arent really checked.
I hope they did check them for you tho so you'll know what caused your loss last time.


----------



## NicoleB

bernina said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> *Tinks and Tierney*, thanks for the well wishes on Clomid. I really hope it's what my body needs to do it's thing! Tierney I just have to say I love your avatar and signature, everything matches so well!
> 
> *Sweetmama*, glad to hear you'll still be around on this thread!
> 
> *Foxy*, 12 dpo yeah! I see your temp is nice and high today, really hope it stays that way for oh, 9 mos or so :) Fingers crossed for you this cycle!! Glad to hear you liked the softcups! Oh and the extra amounts of creamy/water CM is an awesome sign.
> 
> *Angel*, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I would count your current bleeding as a period and let FF start a new cycle for you. The first cycle you may not ovulate and the temps could be all over the place, but things will eventually even out.
> 
> *Nicole*, I really hope this is your month and sorry to hear that outside factors may put a hold on ttc. If this isn't your month then I at least hope that you're able to take care of the other things as quickly and smoothly as possible so you can jump right back on that horse (or DH) :) Opps, just read that you no longer have to wait if this isn't your month, so glad things worked out!! That nausea sounds like a very good sign!! Can't wait to watch your chart over the next few days.
> 
> *Shannon*, did you and DH have a nice honeymoon in New York? How long did you try acupuncture? I've been doing acu and traditional Chinese herbs since mid January and really feel it's helped my body to get back to normal. My mid cycle spotting (pre and post ov) has stopped, creamy cm has returned and I just feel better in general. I know what acupuncturist you go to can make all the difference, I was lucky to find one that specializes in fertility problems so feel that they have the experience needed to help sort me out. With your cycles being so long I really wish you could find a doctor who would do a pregnancy blood test, then prescribe you Provera to bring on a period and possibly Clomid to induce ovulation. Many women are going this route (Fitzy on the TCM thread for one) and at the very least it gives you more of a chance to conceive since your cycles will be shorter. I know you have been through so much and it really sounds like you've called around and tried to get some help, but I would keep trying to find a specialist who will really work with you. I didn't receive the specialized attention I needed until we went to an actual fertility specialist. I thought I would need referrals and it would cost so much money, but even if I didn't have insurance the dr visits and ultrasounds really didn't add up to too much.
> 
> I'm on cd 12, stopped the Clomid on cd 9. So far don't feel any different. Started using my clear blue fertility monitor on cd 10 and so far have only received lows. Really curious to see when I ovulate this cycle. Have my scan scheduled for Monday (cd 15) to see how my body reacted to the Clomid.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on here much. I wasn't able to get on for a few days due to work and then there were just so many pages to catch up on I felt overwhelmed!
> 
> Best of luck ladies at whatever point you're at in your cycle. Baby dust and sticky sticky glue!!

Thank you I hope its my month also..and if not the good news is we dont have to put ttc on hold now..woohoo..


----------



## NicoleB

Sweetmama I have a Nikon d40 srl I loveeee it...


----------



## nikki-lou25

I went to GP, I have tonillitis - great stuff! Just what I always wanted. Never had it before, never had antibiotics before now either...so for the 1st time in my life I'm on a course of antibiotics. 

I had a chat with him about my cycle bein longer than it was prior to DD and that I was bein investigated for PCOS but nothing was ever concluded. He said lose weight basically and see what happens from there.


----------



## Sweetmama26

bernina said:


> Good luck with the move Sweetmama and have fun with the new camera! I got a new pocket digital for Christmas and love it. We have a really nice Nikon DSLR but it's kind of big to lug around so the smaller one is perfect for everyday events.




NicoleB said:


> Sweetmama I have a Nikon d40 srl I loveeee it...

I'm getting a Sony a330 with a lens kit because they are having a sale where if you get it you get the lens kit free which is AWESOME because they NEVER have deals like that, and it will really help with my photography :D


----------



## ablacketer

ahhh, camera talk. I shoot with a Nikon D80 and 18-200 VR lens :) LOVE it! see My photography

Bernina, thanks! We are NTNP until next cycle but Im still charting :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Angel you do a GREAT job here is my photography fan page if you all want to take a look


----------



## Tessa

nikki-lou25 said:


> I went to GP, I have tonillitis - great stuff! Just what I always wanted. Never had it before, never had antibiotics before now either...so for the 1st time in my life I'm on a course of antibiotics.

 Oh no sweetie! I used to get that a lot myself & its no fun! :nope:




nikki-lou25 said:


> I had a chat with him about my cycle bein longer than it was prior to DD and that I was bein investigated for PCOS but nothing was ever concluded. He said lose weight basically and see what happens from there.

Reading that angered me soooo much!!!! :growlmad:
It's not a simple as that when you have PCOS!!!! Grrrr 
Might be time to find a new doctor who actually has a clue!
Personally, I've had to go through quit a few to find the right one(s).
Have they checked your thyroid lately? That can also effect sooo many 
other things going on in the body. Have them do the saliva test too,
as it can show so much more than just the blood work. 

:flower:Feel better hun!:flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

My thyroid was checked in May 2008 so he said there's no need to check it again. I had CD3 bloods and because they were 'normal' they didn't want to do CD21 bloods! I had a scan back then and my ovaries did appear to have cysts, but he said that that alone doesn't diagnose PCOS and that once I've lost weight my ovulation may be earlier in a cycle and cycles shorter.

Also told me not to chart or do OPKs and have sex 3 times a week.

I'm over emotional these past few days and beginnin to get hungry...I apologise for my rant! :blush:


----------



## Sweetmama26

nikki-lou25 said:


> My thyroid was checked in May 2008 so he said there's no need to check it again. I had CD3 bloods and because they were 'normal' they didn't want to do CD21 bloods! I had a scan back then and my ovaries did appear to have cysts, but he said that that alone doesn't diagnose PCOS and that once I've lost weight my ovulation may be earlier in a cycle and cycles shorter.
> 
> Also told me not to chart or do OPKs and have sex 3 times a week.
> 
> I'm over emotional these past few days and beginnin to get hungry...I apologise for my rant! :blush:

That is REDIC I would get a new GP if I was you. What an arse.


----------



## nikki-lou25

thanks ladies, at least I know I wasn't bein over emotional gettin annoyed about it. I've not been able to eat for days so though I may just have been over reacting!

I *KNOW* Im overweight you know? but even last time after the CD3 bloods they referred me off to weight watchers rather than keep investigating, luckily after 8 weeks at WW I fell pregnant. Still, that's given them reason to say "see you've been pg before you will do it again if you shed the kilos"


----------



## calliebaby

I was just wondering if you lovely ladies could peak at my chart and tell me what day you think I ovulated. FF first had me ovulating at cd17 and my coverline at 97.2. Today, it changed my ovulation day to cd18 and my coverline to 97.4. Any ideas as to why it did that?


----------



## Koromaru

Shannon, any luck with AF yet?


----------



## ablacketer

sweetmama, very interesting! I love stuff done at different angles than you would expect!


----------



## shaerichelle

Koromaru said:


> Shannon, any luck with AF yet?

No nothing. :cry:

Nikki.. Docs stink. It doesnt matter on weight it matters on how your body functions! Ugh. :wacko:


----------



## Sweetmama26

ablacketer said:


> sweetmama, very interesting! I love stuff done at different angles than you would expect!

Thanks I like to do unique and interesting things, I'm excited to be able to work with my new camera and get better, I know I'm not the best there is yet but I enjoy practicing and getting better,I can't wait to do unique things with my new camera :)


----------



## calliebaby

I was just wondering if you lovely ladies could peak at my chart and tell me what day you think I ovulated. FF first had me ovulating at cd17 and my coverline at 97.2. Today, it changed my ovulation day to cd18 and my coverline to 97.4. Any ideas as to why it did that?


----------



## Sweetmama26

It looks to me like CD17 but I'm new to the charting thing too


----------



## calliebaby

Thanks. Me too, but for some reason ff decided to change it on me today.


----------



## ablacketer

I agree with CD17 as ov date.


----------



## Koromaru

Can someone take a look at my chart, the link is in my signature. I only started mid cycle but i'm on day 31 and seems like no ovulation. how is this possible?


----------



## Sweetmama26

I had a 52 day cycle with no ov the cycle before last


----------



## ablacketer

looks to me like you Oved before you started temping. Most women ov between cd12 and cd16. I bet you are one of the women who ov before cd14 :) when did you come off of birth control?


----------



## Tessa

nikki-lou25 said:


> My thyroid was checked in May 2008 so he said there's no need to check it again.

But that was 2yrs ago!! Your thyroid should be checked every year when you go in for your annual physical! A lot can change over the course of a year... not to mention TWO years!! I say fire him and get yourself a new Doc... there are some bad seeds in the bunch, but there also plenty of good doctors out there who can and WILL help you!



nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm over emotional these past few days and beginnin to get hungry...I apologise for my rant! :blush:

No need to apologize sweetheart. I understand where you're coming from,
and you have every right to rant and be angry! :hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

hey ladies, quick question. had a big ole dip today :happydance: and i was wondering how FF would react if i had a high temperature in the morning, so i put in 98.3 for tomorrow (or i guess it's today now technically) and it took away my crosshairs. will they come back if i keep getting high temperatures? or should i discard that low temperature? OR since i know for a fact that i o'd on cd15 (i always do) should i override the advanced settings and set my coverline for 98.3 and o day 15? not sure what to do, all i know is i want my crosshairs back! just bought a vip membership and like seeing my points :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

mamaxm - I think it's your cm that is throwing FF off. If you're certain you o'd on CD15, I'd alter your cm.

Have play around and see if that helps :)

Callie - I actually agree with FF. Your CM is in line with CD18 as o day :) If you remove the last day of fertile cm, does it change o back to CD17? That's what mine does is my temp doesn't have a clear spike on a day.

Morning everyone, how are you all doing? :)


----------



## moochacha

nikki-lou25 said:


> thanks ladies, at least I know I wasn't bein over emotional gettin annoyed about it. I've not been able to eat for days so though I may just have been over reacting!
> 
> I *KNOW* Im overweight you know? but even last time after the CD3 bloods they referred me off to weight watchers rather than keep investigating, luckily after 8 weeks at WW I fell pregnant. Still, that's given them reason to say "see you've been pg before you will do it again if you shed the kilos"

Oh that's one of my peeves... It seems like the medical industry always wants to blame weight when weight isn't really a factor when it comes to TTC! In some cases some of the hormone imbalances may be causing a woman to carry more weight yet I've seen doctors refuse progesterone bloodtest when asked for the specifically and dismiss women's claims that they could have a hormone imbalance and blame their weight!!! HELLO!!! Their weight might be a symptom... meh

Sorry for the rant :blush:


----------



## Helly

Oh how is my temp today for a kick in the teeth! :(


----------



## NicoleB

Helly said:


> Oh how is my temp today for a kick in the teeth! :(

Honey dont stress on that temp..it may just be your fever coming..well shooting down. it happened to this month when I was sick with strep..it went from 99 or around one day to 97.2 the next. (heck two days before it was 97.2 I was running 103 so..) :hugs: and dont give up hope the old bit*# isnt here..


----------



## NicoleB

calliebaby said:


> Thanks. Me too, but for some reason ff decided to change it on me today.

It looks like cd 17 is the right O date..


----------



## NicoleB

Koromaru said:


> Can someone take a look at my chart, the link is in my signature. I only started mid cycle but i'm on day 31 and seems like no ovulation. how is this possible?

It doesnt look to me like you have ovulated honey. your temps are more with pre O temps they are very low.


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi girls
Ok if I come back? Have taken a month off and are now thinking of trying again this month, although bit nervous of actually conceiving, esp as we have FS appt on 12th April. 
Too many pages to catch up on, hope everyone is well.
Fiona
x


----------



## NicoleB

Hi Fiona welcome back.. :)
Good luck!!


----------



## sahrene1978

MORNING!!! Off to work. Just popping in to say hello :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

ablacketer said:


> looks to me like you Oved before you started temping. Most women ov between cd12 and cd16. I bet you are one of the women who ov before cd14 :) when did you come off of birth control?

Was that to me? I only just came off it 2 weeks ago. I was on Mirena though so I still was ov'ing and having my period.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Roll on Monday so I can see if AF is late or not!

Welcome back fifi :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Foxy I really hope that it is late and you have a BB on the way!


----------



## Koromaru

NicoleB said:


> Koromaru said:
> 
> 
> Can someone take a look at my chart, the link is in my signature. I only started mid cycle but i'm on day 31 and seems like no ovulation. how is this possible?
> 
> It doesnt look to me like you have ovulated honey. your temps are more with pre O temps they are very low.Click to expand...


Isn't it weird that I still haven'T ovulated on CD33 ??


----------



## impatient

Foxy and Nicole...I LOVE your charts!!! May I borrow them please! Lol FX for you both:)


----------



## NicoleB

Koromaru said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koromaru said:
> 
> 
> Can someone take a look at my chart, the link is in my signature. I only started mid cycle but i'm on day 31 and seems like no ovulation. how is this possible?
> 
> It doesnt look to me like you have ovulated honey. your temps are more with pre O temps they are very low.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it weird that I still haven'T ovulated on CD33 ??Click to expand...

All ladies will have a anovulatory cycle in their life..or ovulate late. I did last cycle at cd 31 and got pg..I lost it but go pg none the less.


----------



## NicoleB

impatient said:


> Foxy and Nicole...I LOVE your charts!!! May I borrow them please! Lol FX for you both:)

Thank you my dear!! I'll share mine with you if its bfp..if not I'll keep it..deal??? haha


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy your chart looks great...


----------



## impatient

LMAO!! Thanks Nicole, I'll take it either way, but its gonna be a BFP!!


----------



## NicoleB

I sure hope so..if not tho I'll just move on to next cycle. I've decided what ever this cycle brings I'm ok with.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks ladies. Had a bit of an adjusting session on my chart!! Problem was that my pre ov temps were taken an hour later than my post ov ones. I have therefore adjusted pre-ov to slightly lower. Higher coverline, but hey ho! So It's moved my ov to CD 19! I seem to be going backwards on my DPO! :haha:

There are some great looking charts ladies :)

Oops, missed a post ov temp, adjusted and back to CD18!!

So, AF due tomorrow then!


----------



## Helly

Nicole, foxy those charts are looking amazing!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Are you feeling any better today Helly?


----------



## mysticdeliria

Grrrr...Back to work this week, so I haven't been around much. Still feeling dog tired every afternoon, am I not supposed to be glowing some time soon?

Anyway, Foxy, LOVE IT!! 13DPO and still sky high, this cycle is TOTALLY different to all your others so I'm really, really hoping this is it. You can still squeeze in a 2010 :baby: with this cycle right?

Nicole-Also looking good!! Glad to see that you don't have to take a break, but hopefully that point will be moot anyway because you'll have your stcky BFP this cycle!

Moochacha-I like that you're still temping through your WTT cycles. Hopefully when October comes you'll be able to hit it the first time!

Bernina-Glad to see you're well and done with the 1st round of clomid. FX'd that it does its job so your new and improved uterus can get to work!

Shannon-Where the heck is your O?! I think you should try Soy next cycle (if :witch: ever shows up!) It might be able to help your cycles become more manageable. Also, I think Agnus Castus/Vitex/Chasteberry can help bring on O. I don't know too much about it, except that you should stop it after O but there must be threads about it here on BnB. I can't remember, but have you always had such long cycles or has this just happenned after the plan B pill you took in the fall?

Helly, Nikki-Sorry to hear you girls are feeling ill. Hopefully it won't last long and you'll be back to your old selves soon.

Fifi-Welcome back!! How are you feeling these days?


----------



## Helly

Thanks ladies, I'm OK, its just so bloody horrible, Im covered in these horrible yellow spots, they are huge and everywhere, there are so many on my face, Ive been in tears more times than I can count and I dont usually cry :(


----------



## fifi-folle

mysticdeliria said:


> Grrrr...Back to work this week, so I haven't been around much. Still feeling dog tired every afternoon, am I not supposed to be glowing some time soon?
> 
> Fifi-Welcome back!! How are you feeling these days?

Glad things are going well with you, although I hear the glowing thing is a bit of a myth, don't know anyone who glowed! 

I've felt better, but thinking there's no point putting off trying for another month. Thinking of taking baby aspirin this cycle, from my reading it can help stop prostaglandins which are produced when they shouldn't be due to endo.


----------



## foxyloxy28

hey mystic

yes, if this cycle is a success, I'd squeeze in a EDD 5 Dec baby. 2 days before OH's birthday :) Fingers crossed.

Flat temps are very different, wonder if the time I'm temping this cycle has made a difference. An hour earlier than my previous cycles. :dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

ooohh good luck for tomorrow Foxy!! That's a very sexy chart! x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Good luck Nicole and Foxy those charts are looking Awesome, I feel 2 BFPs comin on!

I just wanted to share with you my camera!

This is the cam with the 75-300mm lens kit with lens cover on it:
https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs498.ash1/27179_10150156588690134_793200133_11619332_3101195_n.jpg

And here's with the regular 18-55mm lens kit on it:
https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs518.snc3/27179_10150156588700134_793200133_11619333_6796093_n.jpg


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks fish.

All well with you and little fishy I hope :) Wow @ 17 weeks. Almost half way!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nice camera sweetmama


----------



## pichi

foxy that chart is looking good. fingers crossed for tomorrow x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks pichi - hope all is well with you :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oh buggar! Looks like I'm gonna be out tomorrow morning girls :(

Just been to the loo (TMI)and pink spotting when I wipe and also when I checked my CM :(

Grr been feeling rubbish this afternoon. Bit sickly and slight stomach pains. Looks like AF is on her way.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Oh no foxy, it could be implantation bleeding though, you aren't out till she shows, I hope she stays away


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks sweetmama, but this is what happened last cycle, so I think it's pretty certain that AF will show in the morning.


----------



## sahrene1978

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks sweetmama, but this is what happened last cycle, so I think it's pretty certain that AF will show in the morning.

:nope: Not over til the witch cackles....:nope:


Sahrene


----------



## Fish&Chips

I hope you're wrong Foxy x


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies

well my chart shows im 3dpo so will have to wait and see if it changes again not sure if i ov as temps werent to accurate as oh has been really poorly keeping me awake the last 4 nights but hes now in hospital with pneumonia after last nite they thought he had man flu!!!! hes in safe hands so he can now rest and be treated....he has been hotter than me the last few days so think he might of effected my temps...i feel so exhausted but carnt seem to sleep as i havent had proper sleep for days.......

hope to hear of some :bfp:'s soon ladies!!!!!

:dust: :dusty: :dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Me too fish! Not had anymore spotting (touch wood) and have a funny pullling sort of sensation on my left abdomen, near my hip / pelvic area. Not sure if it's what I usually get pre AF, but I don't think it is! Only tomorrow will tell I guess.

Hope your OH recovers asap shell :)


----------



## NicoleB

OH No foxy I hope that she stays away honey...

shell I hope OH is 100% soon..


----------



## NicoleB

Sweetmama, Nice camera!! You'll have to let us know how you like it once you've taken some pics.


----------



## Sweetmama26

NicoleB said:


> Sweetmama, Nice camera!! You'll have to let us know how you like it once you've taken some pics.

I was just out taking pics actually and I LOVE IT they are so clear and crisp, its SOOOOO much better then my point and shoot and I think I'll be able to do some good photo shoots with it.


----------



## NicoleB

Sweetmama, good I'm glad you like it..I love my nikon srl. I love being able to click, click, click and not have to wait..


----------



## Sweetmama26

I think that's my fave part I can take 13 shots in a row if I want and I don't have to wait for the pics to load lol


----------



## ablacketer

try an extreme card from sandisk. it writes faster. I think I get up towards 30 shots before it has to pause to write :)


----------



## maratobe

hi girls!!
just a question for the pros lol
i had a big dip the other day but my temps have slowly been rising day by day....do you think im still in with a chance?? and im not sure how long my cycle is gonna be this month...35 like normal or 40??
thank you


----------



## Sweetmama26

ablacketer said:


> try an extreme card from sandisk. it writes faster. I think I get up towards 30 shots before it has to pause to write :)

Where would I find it? I have never seen or heard from them, I have a 1GB kingston SD card


----------



## mysticdeliria

Say it ain't so Foxy!!! I don't believe it, good to hear the spotting has stopped. I'm hoping to see good news in the morning! :dust:


----------



## moochacha

<<< is waiting patiently for all the testers!!! Fx'd can't wait to see who gets a bfp this month :dance:

@ *mystic* oooh nice avatar!!! :flower: for the little beanie.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning ladies

I'm afraid it's just a matter of time before :witch: shows! Major temp drop this morning. Restless night, but my temp was low last night too, so it'll be about right.

Grrr, I said this was my last cycle TTC until I decide what I want to do.

Part of me wants to do what I did with my ex and give up actively TTC and 'if it happens, it happens'.

Another part of me wants to go and get all the tests possible and see if a new GP has any advice. I'm sure I'll get the lose weight one, but I lost about 25lbs las t year and that made no difference! Put a lot it back on over the wintee :dohh:

So, I guess for now, I'm in limbo until I make a decision. I know the problem lies with me though!

Don't know how I am going to face work 
tomorrow with my colleague who is accidebtally about 13 weeks pregnant and didn't know it until Wednesday!! :dohh:

I hope you ladies are well.

Maratobe- I think you still have a chance hun. Could just be a slow rise :)


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I'm afraid it's just a matter of time before :witch: shows! Major temp drop this morning. Restless night, but my temp was low last night too, so it'll be about right.
> 
> Grrr, I said this was my last cycle TTC until I decide what I want to do.
> 
> Part of me wants to do what I did with my ex and give up actively TTC and 'if it happens, it happens'.
> 
> Another part of me wants to go and get all the tests possible and see if a new GP has any advice. I'm sure I'll get the lose weight one, but I lost about 25lbs las t year and that made no difference! Put a lot it back on over the wintee :dohh:
> 
> So, I guess for now, I'm in limbo until I make a decision. I know the problem lies with me though!
> 
> Don't know how I am going to face work
> tomorrow with my colleague who is accidebtally about 13 weeks pregnant and didn't know it until Wednesday!! :dohh:
> 
> I hope you ladies are well.
> 
> Maratobe- I think you still have a chance hun. Could just be a slow rise :)

Hey foxy I know its hard to pick yourself up and keep going but I would totally search everywhere to find a Doctor who understands your situation and work with you and OH!

It would be like putting if off and then having to deal with it all later rather than sooner. It could just be something simple or everything could be perfectly fine but the not knowing is hard when TTC! 

I was around 80kgs or 85kgs when I got pregnant with my son... that's huge for me as I'm super short as well. My best friend who is around 125kgs went on to have a daughter, the list goes on I have loads of friends who battle/ given up the battle with weight and go on to have pregnancies. It's just a cop out for a Doctor to say its weight when you have such a good cycle clear ovulation, good pre and post ovulation temps. Looking at your chart its text book.

There must be a Doctor out there who doesn't have their head up their ass and some brains!!! Maybe you could ask around at work for some good Doctors or even ask on this site, could be some people in your area. 

:hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks moochacha :D

I'm fairly limited Gp wise, as you can only register with ones in the catchment area where you live. Luckily, I have moved and therefore no longer eligible to be seen at my previous (unhelpful) GP surgery. I am going to try and register with a new one - there are a few in this catchment area who seem to be pretty helpful in respect of mental health clients, so I am sure this would carry over into them being helpful in other areas. I will try to register with them in the next week or so. 

What kind of tests etc can I request? I've had CD21 bloods taken which were fine.

I wonder if maybe something is just blocked, as like you say, regular cycle, clear temp shift each month :dohh:

Bloody body! :haha:


----------



## moochacha

I'm totally the wrong person to ask about investigation fertility tests there are sooo many and I'm almost clueless to many of them.

Here is a couple of sites though https://www.bellybelly.com.au/articles/conception/investigating-infertility-preliminary-tests

https://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/trying/infertilityinvestigations.asp

On the first site they didn't mention the dye test to see if your fallopian tubes are blocked. I would go through the preliminary tests and see which ones could relate to you and which ones are irrelevant.

It can be really daunting going through those tests, I just took a quick look and freaked myself out. It's probably a good idea to find a doctor first and ask them what their plan of action would be.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks moochacha. I'll have a read of those articles later today. :)

Always good to know what options and possibilities are around.


----------



## Helly

Sorry foxy :( Ive dipped too and BFN :(


----------



## moochacha

:hugs: Helly hopefully next month will be your month :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

FX your new GP will be able to help. x


----------



## Helly

Thanks, its off to the dr's time now so hopefully we will get somewhere.


----------



## moochacha

Good luck Helly!!!!


----------



## NicoleB

Sorry for the dips Foxy and Helly. :hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

Sweetmama26 said:


> ablacketer said:
> 
> 
> try an extreme card from sandisk. it writes faster. I think I get up towards 30 shots before it has to pause to write :)
> 
> Where would I find it? I have never seen or heard from them, I have a 1GB kingston SD cardClick to expand...

www.adorama.com I keep an 8gig in my D80 and it holds over 1400 photos ;)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry about your BFN Helly. I hope it's just to early to pick up and that your temp will be back up tomorrow :)

Nicole - chart is still looking fab :D


----------



## NicoleB

Thanks foxy..I only felt pucky for that one day..all I have now is sore boobs, all tho I havent had any symptoms at this point before and gotten bfps..I dont know. I know that I'll be ok if af starts tho. and of course will be over the moon if im pg. I'm not really feeling like I will get a bfp this month tho to be honest.


----------



## sahrene1978

So Sorry Foxy. It must be so frustrating not having a GP that listens and wants to help. Losing weight never hurts but I think these Doctors use that as a big excuse not to take further actions. 

Helly, I hope you can get all your questions answered!

I am hoping 2011 will be a fertile year for everyone!!!!

Nicole...Have you tested yet???

I haven't but I did have opk's that were going to expire. I used one and there is just a faint line so I am not sure what that means..LOL. I just wanted to pee on a stick but I don't want to see a negative pg test just yet.

Sahrene


----------



## foxyloxy28

Chart's looking good sahrene.

Nicole - I'm glad that you are ok if this cycle doesn't work out. That's the attitude I wish I had :haha: I'm working on it!


----------



## NicoleB

Sahrene no I think I'm gonna wait until af is due.

Foxy I figure there is only so much I can control..I can control when I bd, temp, test..but cant control the big ones the bfp..and it sticking if I get it..but for me being able to control my attitude if dont get bfp is big. all tho I have to admit its not always easy lol


----------



## Sweetmama26

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks moochacha :D
> 
> I'm fairly limited Gp wise, as you can only register with ones in the catchment area where you live. Luckily, I have moved and therefore no longer eligible to be seen at my previous (unhelpful) GP surgery. I am going to try and register with a new one - there are a few in this catchment area who seem to be pretty helpful in respect of mental health clients, so I am sure this would carry over into them being helpful in other areas. I will try to register with them in the next week or so.
> 
> What kind of tests etc can I request? I've had CD21 bloods taken which were fine.
> 
> I wonder if maybe something is just blocked, as like you say, regular cycle, clear temp shift each month :dohh:
> 
> Bloody body! :haha:

Foxy the tests I had done were, Cholesteral, thyroid, Diabetic screening, genetics testing, they want to also do an HSG test but they are just waiting for a few more things to come back. They also did a heart screening and a few more things, biggest thing you probably want to ask for is the HSG and the genetic screening.



ablacketer said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ablacketer said:
> 
> 
> try an extreme card from sandisk. it writes faster. I think I get up towards 30 shots before it has to pause to write :)
> 
> Where would I find it? I have never seen or heard from them, I have a 1GB kingston SD cardClick to expand...
> 
> www.adorama.com I keep an 8gig in my D80 and it holds over 1400 photos ;)Click to expand...

Thanks I'm going to look at the link now.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sweetmama - that's really helpful info, thank you :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Foxy - You're welcome, hopefully you get a lil bub of your own soon! And you find a good doc to help you along the way.


----------



## Liz5178

i would love to try this but I don't fully understand it....of course, I've not done much research on it either....has it helped you ladies? maybe I will give it a try :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Liz

I'm guessing you are talking about charting :)

It's been the best thing I've discovered during TTC. It reassures me that I ovulate each month and watching my temps over the cycle gives me something to concentrate on during the wait.

If you want some more info, check out fertilityfriend.com where you'll find all the info you need.


----------



## Liz5178

thank you - I will definately check it out :) hopefully it helps!!! i bought opk's to try this month but I will definately look into charting as well....I'm sure it's much less expensive than the ovulation tests!! haha


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: much cheaper. If you decide to get a thermometer, make sure it's a 2 decimal place one as they are far more accurate.


----------



## Liz5178

i did buy one already but haven't used it yet....i will have to check and make sure it's accurate enough....thank you


----------



## Helly

Got brown spotting / discharge. Never get that before AF, which isnt due until Monday (based on last AF) or Tuesday (based on not ovulating til CD15). Very harsh indeed, just when I thought I was settling in to a 28 day cycle. Between that and the state of my face im feeling very conspired against this month :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

Old blood Helly! Could it be a sign? Fingers crossed it's a false alarm and AF is on her easter hols!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Any sign of the witch Foxy?


----------



## foxyloxy28

No yet Fish :dohh:

I could have ovulated on Cd19, so tomorrow will tell. I may start to get slightly hysterical if she hasn't appeared by this time tomorrow!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fx'd for you Foxy!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks peace :D

I don't really have any symptoms. I've never had heartburn, so don't think I have that, although I do have a slightly odd feeling in my chest, can't really describe it other than a slightly heavy feeling.

A little constipated (by my standards anyway) and the odd few sensations in my abdomen, but other than that! Oh and I've lost my appetite over the last 2 days! I could only manage half of my chocolate easter egg!!! Unheard of!

I'm not getting my hopes up, as my CD18 temp is adjusted as I woke up almost 2 hours later than all the rest of my post ov temps, so it really could be that I ov'd on CD19 which would mean AF tomorrow.

Nothing worse than going to work expecting AF! I'll be on toilet watch all day! :dohh:

How are you doing?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I remember just before my bfp, I felt short of breath a lot..and still do. I'm guessing its the extra blood volume, or just the extra work my poor body is doing. 

I'm doin alright though! The MS has eased up to just nausea off and on throughout the day. No food sounds good either, so I feel ya there lol.


----------



## Tinks85

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well.

I have my fingers crossed the witch stays away foxy.

AF came on Thursday and not taken my temp since as i was away at weekend. Will it make much difference as its just during AF???

I have just bought some pre seed and hoping that may bring me some luck.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Tinks, it shouldn't make much of a difference..it's the most important around ovulation time and afterwards. :D


----------



## Helly

Im sure it wont matter if you miss a few temps now Tinks, i missed a few at the start of this cycle.

Foxy - its crossed my mind cos its nothing like my normal AF but i have that achy feeling along my underneath that i get when AF is here and its 13dpo so too late I reckon.


----------



## Tinks85

Thats a relief then. Was pretty sure it wouldn't but wanted some reasurance, thanks.

Hay, just seen the New 2ww section. What a fab idea, shame i am only on cd4 hehe


----------



## SmileyShazza

I didn't realise some of you are into photography :)

I have a Canon 40d and various lenses am building up my kit and practicing - its a hobby for me at the moment but I would love to be able to make some money from it one day. I am thinking of going into childrens portraits as I love doing baby photography - you see my fan page on Facebook here https://www.facebook.com/pages/Photography-by-Sharon-Curran/131125342043?ref=ts and you can see my Flickr here https://www.flickr.com/photos/sharon_curran/

There has been about 20 pages that I'ved missed I can't catch up on them all. Hope you are all are ok and have had a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Lovely shazza - I've become a fan :D


----------



## Koromaru

Hi girls,
took my temp this morning. It's been two days thatm y temp is 35,9C.

*sigh* I have very small cramps that comes and goes since 5-6 days. Also I'm having a bacterial vaginosis. My doctor will give me the prescription on Tue. Could bacterial vaginosis give me small cramps ? 

I think maybe it could be my body trying to AF but since it's my first month off BC it's probably difficult for my system. What do you think ?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

SmileyShazza said:


> I didn't realise some of you are into photography :)
> 
> I have a Canon 40d and various lenses am building up my kit and practicing - its a hobby for me at the moment but I would love to be able to make some money from it one day. I am thinking of going into childrens portraits as I love doing baby photography - you see my fan page on Facebook here https://www.facebook.com/pages/Photography-by-Sharon-Curran/131125342043?ref=ts and you can see my Flickr here https://www.flickr.com/photos/sharon_curran/
> 
> There has been about 20 pages that I'ved missed I can't catch up on them all. Hope you are all are ok and have had a good weekend :hugs:


Amazing photos, Shazza..wow! I have actually just begun learning my camera now. I want to take a course and get up to speed on it, as I know it's capable of great things. I want to do shoots of births, and NICU babies/parents.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Shazza I have become a fan of your photography, those are AMAZING! Why are you not professional? I see you have become a fan of my photography as well thanks.


----------



## Koromaru

Hellloooooooooooooooooo girls ! :hi:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Koromaru - I think that your vaginosis could be what's causing cramping, I've never had weird cramping coming of BC


----------



## Koromaru

Sweetmama, yeah maybe. I never had cramps with bacterial vaginosis tho. 

Anyhow, I'm high on caffeine right now so it cheers me up a little:happydance:


----------



## NicoleB

SmileyShazza said:


> I didn't realise some of you are into photography :)
> 
> I have a Canon 40d and various lenses am building up my kit and practicing - its a hobby for me at the moment but I would love to be able to make some money from it one day. I am thinking of going into childrens portraits as I love doing baby photography - you see my fan page on Facebook here https://www.facebook.com/pages/Photography-by-Sharon-Curran/131125342043?ref=ts and you can see my Flickr here https://www.flickr.com/photos/sharon_curran/
> 
> There has been about 20 pages that I'ved missed I can't catch up on them all. Hope you are all are ok and have had a good weekend :hugs:

Great pics..I'm now a fan.. :)


----------



## moochacha

Hehe I'm a fan as well hubby and I are into photography!! Though I'm yet to put any up really!


----------



## Tessa

Hey ladies... my chart has got me a bit :wacko:

Right now FF is showing O on cd14 with dashed crosshairs.
However, my OPK was not positive until cd15.
I'm not sure if I should leave my temp in there for cd16,
as I was up and down all night and never got more than 2.5hrs of 
continuous sleep. When I take that temp out, FF no longer predicts O.

What should I do!?? :shrug:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'd leave it in Tessa. You can always mark it as sleep deprived if it is completley different to the rest of your temps :)


----------



## crystal443

Hiya Ladies,

My chart really confuses me, I thought I took my temp wrong this morning because it dropped so much. This is our first month charting with this baby, if anyone could please give me any thoughts I've attached my chart. Thanks so much in advance!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2dac45


----------



## foxyloxy28

It could definitely be an implantation dip. Your temp should go back up tomorrow.

Good luck :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Foxy that chart is looking fab hun :thumbup:

Thanks to all thbose who have joined my group it is most appreciated :) Sweetmama I have a long way to go till I could ever imagine to go professional I think. I've only had my camera 12 months and there is so much to learn - am enjoying trying out new things t the moment though. I'm so happy now the days are lighter and the weather better as it means I will be able to get out with the camera more :happydance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Grr ladies.... I'm out! Rubbish :haha:


----------



## Tessa

foxyloxy28 said:


> I'd leave it in Tessa. You can always mark it as sleep deprived if it is completley different to the rest of your temps :)

Okay... but do you think FF is right?
Am I really 4dpo already? Do we need to keep BD'ing,
or you think it's safe to take a (much needed) break? :shrug:


----------



## Tessa

foxyloxy28 said:


> Grr ladies.... I'm out! Rubbish :haha:

Aw... that sucks hun! 
You're chart had looked so and promising and different from past charts.

:hug:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Tessa - I think you are well covered on the bd front. I think another day's temp will make things clearer for you. I think your CM is throwing FF off slightly, that's all. :D


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Grr ladies.... I'm out! Rubbish :haha:

Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

I have a horrible flu :cry: back to bed :(


----------



## pichi

ah foxy i'm sorry to hear your out :( and moochacha. get back to bed and stick a film on :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> Grr ladies.... I'm out! Rubbish :haha:

Grrrrrr I really thought this was going to be it for you this month :nope:

So sorry Foxy :hugs: Any ideas what you are going to do? At least you have a few days while the witch is visiting to have a good think about things.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks ladies.

Yes Shazza, had a look yesterday (just knew that AF would come) online at private scans and found a nice looking clinic (just up the road) that does pelvic investigative scans for infertility. :D 

£80.00 for a gynae scan. That's pretty reasonable I think. 

They do a infertility package where you need 3 scans to check for ovulation, but I think I'll probably bypass that one for now as my charts show that I am ovulating. 

I feel a bit indifferent today - not particluarly upset, just a bit numb I guess is the best way to describe it. I think I'm just used to this now :haha:

I've emailed that clinic, as I share an office with 2 other ladies, it would be a bit embarassing discussing my infertility over the phone. I hope to hear back from them later today or tomorrow. If I decide to go ahead and depending on what they recommend, maybe I can book a scan a few days before expected ov to get a good idea of what is going on inside my weird old body! 

What about you? How are you feeling? Are you planning on seeing your GP this cycle?

I really must register with a new GP in my catchment area. My old one was pants and they won't see me now I've moved.

Just realised, I'll be looking forward to a 2011 baby now! Wow


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww Foxy, sorry the witch showed. The scan sounds good! :) 

I need to read back a few pages as I've not really read much the past few days, but feelin much better. 

Whats the deal with temping n clocks going forward? I usually temp at 6:45am, I still temped at 6:45. 
Chart not lookin too healthy and if I take both my feverish temps out it steals my CHs. I do think I o'd though, although my temp this am was touching the coverline (maybe due to bad sleep and time difference?)


----------



## Nixilix

i was wondering about the clocks going forward. probably really stupid to ask this but how does my chart look, only my second month so dont really know my patterns!


----------



## pichi

foxy- £80 sounds reasonable. it'll be good to actually find out what is going on *nod* i hope you find out if anything is wrong (fingers crossed there isn't) xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nixilix - chart looks good :D

I took my temp an hour later yesterday to run in line with clocks going forward. Today I temped at usual time in order to get back into my routine.

It won't make a huge difference to your temps :D


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks foxyloxy xx


----------



## winegums

hiya hope its ok to post here but i'm new and the whole charting thing confuses me!

it took nearly 2 years ttc first time round without using charts etc so I'm going to do it this time as i'm hoping it happens a bit quicker lol! but i have a few questions...

i took my first temp this morning when i woke up, i'm using a digital thermometer with one decimal place not a bbt thermometer.. does this make much difference? i can buy the other next time i'm in a chemist but wanted to start straight away instead of waiting to go chemist or for one to be delivered off the net.

i signed up to fertility friend to start a chart

now those ovulation sticks? from what i gather when the line is as strong as or stronger than the original line it means your ovulating?
do you use these sticks every day?
same time every day?
more than once a day?

as i think i saw some people saying they tested and it wasn't a strong line then a couple of hours it was very strong.. so that really confused me!

also with periods.. how do you work out your cycle length? mines always confused me sometimes its 3 weeks between period sometimes 4 sometimes 5... its really irregular so how do you work it out?

sorry for the long post and thank you to anyone that can help!! xxx


----------



## Helly

Morning winegums, youve got it sussed with the OPK's, you should start using them about cycle day 10 if you dont know when you ovulate. You do really need a 2 decimal place thermometer as you will get a much better picture but keep using the one you have til you've been the chemist.

If you also chart your cervical mucus you will see ovulation approaching from that. You should start your chart with your menses (theres options for spotting, light, medium and heavy) then when your period ends your mucus should be dry or sticky, then it will get creamier or lotiony then as ovulation approaches it will become like egg white (you will be able to stretch it quite far between your fingers), at this point OPK's will become positive, though OPK's dont work for everyone, finding that surge can be difficult, this is why some people do more than one a day.

As this is happening your temperature will lower a bit, then the day following ovulation you will see a sharp rise in your temperature which confirms ovulation has occured. So the first month its not particularly helpful but if you need to know in future months its invaluable, for instance I now know I ovulate on CD14 or 15 so I know when I need to BD with my partner. As for timing BD you might want to take a look at the sperm meets egg plan as that seems to be working pretty well for a lot of people.

Good luck, hope you're not in TTC for long x

AFM, Im out, bang on to the minute. Come on Nicole, get a BFP for me!


----------



## Helly

Sorry as for your cycle length, fertility friend will do all of that for you, as soon as you report you have started your next period it starts a new chart, you can then see how long your previous cycle was, at what point in the cycle you ovulated and all kinds of useful info!


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> I've emailed that clinic, as I share an office with 2 other ladies, it would be a bit embarassing discussing my infertility over the phone. I hope to hear back from them later today or tomorrow. If I decide to go ahead and depending on what they recommend, maybe I can book a scan a few days before expected ov to get a good idea of what is going on inside my weird old body!
> 
> What about you? How are you feeling? Are you planning on seeing your GP this cycle?

The clinic sounds good - £80 for a scan isnt much if it is going to give you any kind of insight into whats going on in there. I hope they get back to you quickly and that they think they will be able to help you  let us know how you get on when theyve called.

Im ok just in that boring wait between AF and O now *yawn* 

OH and I had a good chat about everything and came up with a mini plan. This month we have both started on Pregnacare Conception tablets and we have decided that if nothing happens by the middle of June I will go to the doctor as it will have been 6 months since my op after the mmc and as I am over 35 I think we can go after 6 months rather than 12.

I know the first thing they will say to me is to lose weight so as from today Im starting a healthy eating and exercise plan to try and shed some weight so that at least I can try and get the ball rolling before we go.

Have decided to continue charting so that at least if we do have to go to the doctor I can take my charts with me as they should show them I am ovulating at least which might cut down the time we have to wait to get help if we need it.


----------



## Helly

Sounds like a good plan Shazza.


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: Helly

That's sounds like a really good plan Shazza. :D


----------



## NicoleB

Sorry the bitch got you Helly and foxy.. :hugs: 
I think shes coming for me to. My temps are still fine but I have that mild pressure I get (I never get af cramps) with in a day or two of her coming. I'm Ok with it..ob wanted me to wait until I had a "normal" cycle first anyway.


----------



## Helly

Will keep things crossed for you Nicole but I know what you mean, Im glad it wont hit you too hard this cycle.


----------



## sahrene1978

So sorry Foxy and Helly... I hope you two get answers soon..:flower:
Nicole- What your saying makes perfect sense and I wish you good health either way..:thumbup:

Tested this morning. I am 12 dpo but I was hoping a test would ease my mind either way since we leave for vacation tomorrow morning. This test was :bfn:.... So part of me wants my cycle to just move on but then what fun will vacation be with the witch along for the ride?? But then apart of me will feel totally relieved to drink if I know that there is no possibility that I am pg..Ugh..This is why I was supposed to wait til after the vacation to start trying...LOL. 

Sahrene


----------



## winegums

thank you so much helly good luck for this next coming month :)

I started the FF chart from my last AF which was thurs till yesterday 4 days but only started the temperature today so we will see

Thanks again for all the advice :) xxx

good luck to everyone else


----------



## NicoleB

Sahrene sorry about your bfn honey! I cant believe I havent tested yet normally I test as soon as I could get a bfp lol like 8 & 9 dpo.


----------



## Tinks85

foxyloxy28 said:


> Grr ladies.... I'm out! Rubbish :haha:

Sorry to hear that hun.

Hope we see a few :bfp: in April.

GL to everyone :thumbup:


----------



## JB3

Afternoon

Aw Foxy, I thought that was it, im sorry she got you hun :hugs:

Helly, How are you feeling, sorry she got you to but it would have been a hard decision to make with you having chicken pox :hugs:

Nicole :test: lol

....... sigh, come on little eggy :-=


----------



## NicoleB

lol JB3 I caved and got bfn...and I'm ok with it. of course bfp was wanted but..


----------



## bernina

Yikes! 16 pages since my last post, I can't keep up :)

*Sweetmama*, sounds like a great deal on the camera!! Have fun with it and your fan page has some really nice pics, great job! Looks like we've got lots of camera buffs on here. Here's one of my fav photos from our trip to Scotland last summer:

https://www.smugmug.com/photos/822431364_tJ8UV-S.jpg

*Angel*, I have that exact same lens on my d50 and love it. We go on week long backpacking trips with minimal gear and that's a great do it all lens for sure! Your photos are beautiful, and love your doggies, such cuties!!

*Smiley*, great looking pics as well. When we all get our BFPs there's going to be no lack of beautiful baby portraits!!

*Fifi*, welcome back honey. How have you been doing? So glad to see you get to see a FS soon. Have you considered acupuncture or traditional chinese medicine? I've been doing since mid January and I really feel it has helped to get my body back in gear after the miscarriages. I'm still not 100% but each cycle I feel like I'm getting closer and closer to where I was before we started ttc (relatively regular periods, no late ovulation, and no spotting).

*Mystic*, glad to see you again, love the new baby picture :) 14 weeks, wow, where does the time go!

*Fishy*, hope all is well. Can't believe you're already at 17 weeks!!

*Foxy*, grrrrrr is all I have to say to the witch. I thought stealing her GPS would have kept her from finding your house for sure. Guess next time I'll have to sabotage her broom. Glad to hear that you found a clinic that has some options for you!! I probably sound like a broken record but if you have the time and can afford it, I would definitely give acupuncture and tcm a go. There are some great practitioners in England and I'm sure one of the girls on the TCM thread lives near your neck of the woods and could even recommend a specific one. I'll admit I was a total skeptic, and actually I still am, but I can't argue with the positive changes I'm seeing in my body. :hugs: As far as tests I would recommend an ultrasound just so they can see what's going on in there. It can show if your uterus is misshapen (my problem), how your ovaries are looking, if your lining is too thin, and even what your follicles are looking like around ovulation. I would get cd 3 bloods as well (ultimately helps them see if your egg reserve is low), Anti-Cardiolipin Antibody Test (details: https://www.sharedjourney.com/define/aca.html), and depending on the outcome of the ultrasound they may do a lap and dye to see if there is a blockage (think that's the proper term). 
The tests I had were ultrasound (several actually), cd 3, anti-cardiolipin, and genetic testing (for chromosomal defects in me or DH that could lead to the miscarriages, not sure you need since mc isn't your problem).

*Peace*, glad to see you and what a cute little picture!!! 9 weeks, wow!! Hope all is well!

*Tinks*, don't worry about not temping during AF, a lot of women don't temp during that time and as long as you don't normally ovulate super early in your cycle you'll be fine. I've been using my pre-seed lots this cycle, just in case the Clomid dried up my cm too much.

*Moochacha*, sorry to hear you're feeling under the weather although being sick around the time of implantation can actually be a good thing as your body's defenses are weakened and are less likely to reject a snuggly bean!!

*Pichi*, can't wait to see baby's first picture from your scan next week! Fingers crossed and extra sticky glue coming your way!!

*Helly*, sorry the witch got you and hope you're starting to feel better. 

*Sahrene*, sorry about the BFN but like you said it's still really early. Have a great time on vacation.

*Nicole*, sorry about your BFN as well, but still plenty of time for it to turn into a BFP!!

Have my mid cycle ultrasound this afternoon to see how my body reacted to the Clomid. Thought I was starting to feel some ovulation pains this weekend but clear blue fertility monitor is still spitting out Low readings. Checked my cervix last night in the shower and it felt high and softer so forced DH to do the BD just in case.


----------



## fifi-folle

bernina said:


> *Fifi*, welcome back honey. How have you been doing? So glad to see you get to see a FS soon. Have you considered acupuncture or traditional chinese medicine? I've been doing since mid January and I really feel it has helped to get my body back in gear after the miscarriages. I'm still not 100% but each cycle I feel like I'm getting closer and closer to where I was before we started ttc (relatively regular periods, no late ovulation, and no spotting).

Thanks sweetie, I've been up and down, trying to focus on selling our flat and finding a house to buy. I actually was doing Acupuncture and TCM for about 6 months but just can't afford it, I certainly found some improvement and if we had more cash I would carry on with it. This cycle I have decided to try baby aspirin to see if that helps (assuming we manage to conceive). 
I'm glad you are improving, how has the recovery been from your op? Hope the U/S shows lots of lovely follicles!


----------



## bernina

Thanks Fifi! Sounds like you've been very busy, have you located a new house yet? That's right, I remember you talking about acupuncture. If we don't get our BFP soon I may need to cut down to every other week because it does get so expensive. I think the baby aspirin can't hurt, I've read lots of dr's recommending to women who've experienced multiple miscarriages. A bit of a different note but have you had the Anti-Cardiolipin Antibody test performed? If you test positive for the antibody then it can be a cause of recurrent miscarriages and I know baby aspirin and blood thinners are what they use to prevent it from causing a miscarriage. You can read some details at this link: https://www.sharedjourney.com/define/aca.html. I had the test performed after my 2nd miscarriage and it came back fine, but probably worth getting checked out if your DR agrees.

Thanks for the well wishes on the ultrasound!!


----------



## Helly

Thanks JB3 and bernina, its definately for the best that I didnt get pregnant this cycle, its just niggling in my head now that Ive been doing everything right for 6 cycles now and no PG. OH is over 35 so its off to the Doctors time.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks for the support ladies.

Sorry about your BFNs Nicole and Sahrene.

I heard back from the clinic. They said I can have a scan, but wanted to warn me that it'll really only show if I have cysts on my ovaries! So, they recommended that before I cough up my hard earned cash, I see a new - hopefully more helpful GP and get some advice and request some more tests. They said I can of course have the scan if I choose to.

So, plan of action: register with new GP and get an appointment.

I've managed to get tickets for Colin Fry - Psychic Medium tonight. I'm so excited. I've always wanted to see him live. I took some time off work this afternoon, as I'm feeling pretty low right now and I've completely lost my appetite so feel pants! Not eaten properly since sat morning! Very unlike me.

I'm hoping a night out with OH will perk me up a bit. If only I can get rid of my bloody period pains and back ache :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

bernina - thanks for the info. I will definitley look into the tcm. I don't think I can face the needles though! :haha:

I hope your scan goes well today :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

bernina said:


> *Sweetmama*, sounds like a great deal on the camera!! Have fun with it and your fan page has some really nice pics, great job! Looks like we've got lots of camera buffs on here. Here's one of my fav photos from our trip to Scotland last summer:
> 
> https://www.smugmug.com/photos/822431364_tJ8UV-S.jpg

That's a great image Bernina, Feel free to become a fan on my page, I'll be putting more pics up as I learn more and take more great shots of things. And thank you, I try to take good pics, but sometimes I feel like I fail. 




foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks for the support ladies.
> 
> Sorry about your BFNs Nicole and Sahrene.
> 
> I heard back from the clinic. They said I can have a scan, but wanted to warn me that it'll really only show if I have cysts on my ovaries! So, they recommended that before I cough up my hard earned cash, I see a new - hopefully more helpful GP and get some advice and request some more tests. They said I can of course have the scan if I choose to.
> 
> So, plan of action: register with new GP and get an appointment.
> 
> I've managed to get tickets for Colin Fry - Psychic Medium tonight. I'm so excited. I've always wanted to see him live. I took some time off work this afternoon, as I'm feeling pretty low right now and I've completely lost my appetite so feel pants! Not eaten properly since sat morning! Very unlike me.
> 
> I'm hoping a night out with OH will perk me up a bit. If only I can get rid of my bloody period pains and back ache :haha:

I hope that you have a better night tonight, enjoy the show.

As for me I'm sure I ov'd last night because I was so friggen horney I jumped my DF twice at 1:00 am


----------



## Tessa

foxyloxy28 said:


> Tessa - I think you are well covered on the bd front. I think another day's temp will make things clearer for you. I think your CM is throwing FF off slightly, that's all. :D


Yep! You were right! Today's temp changed my Ov to cd15
and gave me solid crosshairs! Thanks for the help!!! :flower:

I'm glad to hear they were honest and upfront with you about the scan.
Really hope you are able to find a good GP that can help you find some answers. :hugs:

Have fun at Colin Fry & let us know how it goes!


----------



## bernina

Have fun at the show Foxy, hope you're feeling better, cd 1 is always the hardest for me. Only uphill from here though!! Oh and the needles really aren't so bad, not at all what you'd expect. They're not exactly pleasant going in but are nothing like a shot or blood draw, just a tiny electric type feeling, almost like plucking a hair from your arm.

Sweetmama, next time I log on to FB I'll fan your page fore sure! 

Tessa, glad you got yourself some solid crosshairs!

A little over an hour until my ultrasound appt. I'm nervous and just also want to get it over with and see what's going on in there! Will be first u/s since the surgery so also curious to see if things healed the way they should.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Show was brilliant! Well worth the money. Perked me up a lot and took my mind off TTC for a few hours :haha:

Going to try and relax in the run up to ov. Only another 16 days or so lol

bernina - hope all's ok after your scan x


----------



## bernina

Glad you had a great time Foxy, you very much deserved it!!

Ultrasound went well. Lining is nice and thick at 12mm, I guess 8 is considered good so I think my acupuncture is doing it's thing and the Clomid doesn't seem to have hurt things in that department.

Took them a while to find my follicles but eventually located the dominant one on the left side. Looks like it's around 18mm (I forget exact size) and he said it's looking good. They continue to grow about 2mm/day so I should ovulate in the next 2-3 days if all goes well.

No guarantees of course but at least I know we have a real shot this month. Told me to keep up the Clomid for another 4 cycles (if needed) and then to come back if not preg by that time. Also when I do get my BFP will go back and determine if progesterone or other support is needed to maintain pregnancy. Was very pleased that he brought that up on his own as I was wondering if I should go on it as a preventative measure due to previous losses.

So now DH and I need to get down to some baby making sessions over the next few days!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Bernina.. I know you posted a huge post to me last week, but I was moving and packing.. Let me see if I can find it and I will respond...


----------



## shaerichelle

bernina said:


> *Shannon*, did you and DH have a nice honeymoon in New York? How long did you try acupuncture? I've been doing acu and traditional Chinese herbs since mid January and really feel it's helped my body to get back to normal. My mid cycle spotting (pre and post ov) has stopped, creamy cm has returned and I just feel better in general. I know what acupuncturist you go to can make all the difference, I was lucky to find one that specializes in fertility problems so feel that they have the experience needed to help sort me out. With your cycles being so long I really wish you could find a doctor who would do a pregnancy blood test, then prescribe you Provera to bring on a period and possibly Clomid to induce ovulation. Many women are going this route (Fitzy on the TCM thread for one) and at the very least it gives you more of a chance to conceive since your cycles will be shorter. I know you have been through so much and it really sounds like you've called around and tried to get some help, but I would keep trying to find a specialist who will really work with you. I didn't receive the specialized attention I needed until we went to an actual fertility specialist. I thought I would need referrals and it would cost so much money, but even if I didn't have insurance the dr visits and ultrasounds really didn't add up to too much.

We did have a nice honeymoon in NYC. I did it acu for 4 weeks. The acu never gave me herbs and the last 2 sessions she seemed rushed and all over the place. I am trying to find doc to help but they all get me in there and then they say they cant help or I am to complicated. ALl my visits are out of pocket so I am so tired of wasting money. I tried chaste tree berry it gave me severe cramps. Ugh each midwife visit is $400.00 .. I dont want to waste money. LAst time they told me to try for 2 more months and come back! How can you try when you dont ov. My acu is for fertility...which makes me nervous. I dont know if we are gonna bother with a fertility specialist. I am just at a loss and giving up hope day by day.

How are things with you?


----------



## bernina

Glad you had a nice honeymoon in NYC, what a fun city. DH and I are headed to Chicago next week and I'm really looking forward to the break. We'll both be working during the days but I work from the hotel and he usually gets out pretty early so plenty of time to walk around and enjoy the sights (and the food!)

I'm so sorry you had a poor experience with acupuncture, I've had doctors like that before. Very frustrating to spend hard earned money on someone who doesn't seem to give you the time of day.

Have you checked out the book The Infertility Cure by Dr. Randine Lewis? Some of the ladies on the Acupuncture/TCM thread recommended it so I checked it out of the library and sure learned a lot. She's a western trained doctor who studied in China and is a big proponent of combining eastern and western medicines. It has a checklist you fill out based on your common period signs and just general overall health (cold hands/feet, low sex drive, do you sleep hot or cold, etc) and based on your answers she helps to narrow down what you may be deficient in and recommends herbs you can buy online or even at health food stores that could help balance things out. Also gives you some pressure points to massage to stimulate different areas depending on where you're at in your cycle. Since you haven't had luck with the acupuncturist maybe doing some of the things in the book could help you out for a much lower cost. 

How long were your cycles prior to the miscarriage in January? Were they normally this long? We know you can get pregnant (that's half the battle at least) so I'm wondering if this is just an anovulatory cycle as your body adjusts after the loss. Hormones can do crazy things to our body that's for sure.

I'm really sorry that you're going through this and no doctors are offering to help you find answers. You have every right to be feeling blue and I really wish there was some way to kick those ovaries into high gear. I think you're doing the right thing by keeping up your charting, it may not seem like it right now, but it will be worth it.

:hugs: and know that I'm thinking of you and keeping you in my thoughts. :flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

bernina said:


> Glad you had a nice honeymoon in NYC, what a fun city. DH and I are headed to Chicago next week and I'm really looking forward to the break. We'll both be working during the days but I work from the hotel and he usually gets out pretty early so plenty of time to walk around and enjoy the sights (and the food!)
> 
> I'm so sorry you had a poor experience with acupuncture, I've had doctors like that before. Very frustrating to spend hard earned money on someone who doesn't seem to give you the time of day.
> 
> Have you checked out the book The Infertility Cure by Dr. Randine Lewis? Some of the ladies on the Acupuncture/TCM thread recommended it so I checked it out of the library and sure learned a lot. She's a western trained doctor who studied in China and is a big proponent of combining eastern and western medicines. It has a checklist you fill out based on your common period signs and just general overall health (cold hands/feet, low sex drive, do you sleep hot or cold, etc) and based on your answers she helps to narrow down what you may be deficient in and recommends herbs you can buy online or even at health food stores that could help balance things out. Also gives you some pressure points to massage to stimulate different areas depending on where you're at in your cycle. Since you haven't had luck with the acupuncturist maybe doing some of the things in the book could help you out for a much lower cost.
> 
> How long were your cycles prior to the miscarriage in January? Were they normally this long? We know you can get pregnant (that's half the battle at least) so I'm wondering if this is just an anovulatory cycle as your body adjusts after the loss. Hormones can do crazy things to our body that's for sure.
> 
> I'm really sorry that you're going through this and no doctors are offering to help you find answers. You have every right to be feeling blue and I really wish there was some way to kick those ovaries into high gear. I think you're doing the right thing by keeping up your charting, it may not seem like it right now, but it will be worth it.
> 
> :hugs: and know that I'm thinking of you and keeping you in my thoughts. :flower:

Wow Just read up on the book. I am going to go tomorrow and buy it. I think the CBFM is a waste of money for me. DH and I bd enough so that is not the issue. It is hormones and its my body. I always have had irregular cycles.. but ttc didnt start out well. I was raped a month after starting and took plan b. Then my cycle was 3 weeks later and then I got pregnant and had the loss on that 64 day cycle and now this cycle is longer.. Had irregular cycles most of my life, but for 2 years with a non hormone iud I had my af the 21st of every month. So I will run to get the book tomorrow and hope that it helps!

Charting is an annoyance to me at the moment. I feel lately like throwing my thermometer.. its crazy. If I go by the cm.. I will have been fertile all month.
I hope you have a great time in Chicago.. A break is always nice from the normal everyday! I could use another break myself.

thank you bernina :hugs: Glad the u/s went well today:happydance:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Bernina - I'm glad to hear that your scan went well, and Shannon don't give up hope, I've been reading in my book and there are A LOT of things I didn't know could cause fertility issues that do so maybe try looking into some of that, I don't know them all off hand so I'll have to get back to you on that one, I know for sure one is Thyroid issues though.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thyroid has been checked in Jan.. all bloods, adrenals, etc. All normal ..

I am trying not to. I thought for sure that a doctor would assist me. I have seen 5 people in the past 2 months.. 3 in the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Sweetmama26

shaerichelle said:


> Thyroid has been checked in Jan.. all bloods, adrenals, etc. All normal ..
> 
> I am trying not to. I thought for sure that a doctor would assist me. I have seen 5 people in the past 2 months.. 3 in the past 3 weeks.

Sorry I forgot to mention my book is called getting pregnant I forget who its by though, I'll have to get back to you on thursday after I'm unpacked and have internet again.


----------



## shaerichelle

Sweetmama26 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Thyroid has been checked in Jan.. all bloods, adrenals, etc. All normal ..
> 
> I am trying not to. I thought for sure that a doctor would assist me. I have seen 5 people in the past 2 months.. 3 in the past 3 weeks.
> 
> Sorry I forgot to mention my book is called getting pregnant I forget who its by though, I'll have to get back to you on thursday after I'm unpacked and have internet again.Click to expand...

Okay:) I understand I am packing myself. I just moved yesterday:sleep:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Isn't that gettng pregnant book by Zita West? I only ask as I was thinking of buying it myself.


----------



## fifi-folle

bernina said:


> Glad you had a great time Foxy, you very much deserved it!!
> 
> Ultrasound went well. Lining is nice and thick at 12mm, I guess 8 is considered good so I think my acupuncture is doing it's thing and the Clomid doesn't seem to have hurt things in that department.
> 
> Took them a while to find my follicles but eventually located the dominant one on the left side. Looks like it's around 18mm (I forget exact size) and he said it's looking good. They continue to grow about 2mm/day so I should ovulate in the next 2-3 days if all goes well.
> 
> No guarantees of course but at least I know we have a real shot this month. Told me to keep up the Clomid for another 4 cycles (if needed) and then to come back if not preg by that time. Also when I do get my BFP will go back and determine if progesterone or other support is needed to maintain pregnancy. Was very pleased that he brought that up on his own as I was wondering if I should go on it as a preventative measure due to previous losses.
> 
> So now DH and I need to get down to some baby making sessions over the next few days!!

That's brilliant, glad it went well. Sounds like you've got a good doctor there! Fingers crossed for BFP v soon!

Shannon I am so sorry your cycle is still a mess. I really don't know what to suggest. I would hope a fertility specialist could help but understand that it's exhausting going from one doc to another. How did the move go? We're trying to sell our flat and move to a house but I've been here 12 years so dreading the actual packing and moving!!!
Sweetmama don't think we've chatted yet but I hope your move goes well!

Another book suggestion is The Fertility Plan (Sami David and Jill Blakeway), another one combining western medicine and holistic therapies.
My acu suggested it and I read it compulsively! Also read The Fertility Diet (Sarah Dobbyn) was a bit too restrictive for my liking, a bit too OTT. Not read the Zita West one Shazza talks about, need to see if they have it in the library (one good thing about living in the capital of Scotland, we have a great selection of books in the libraries! Not looking forward to discovering what the libraries are like where we plan to move to)
Off to drop off DH's second sample for SA, they open for one hour only!


----------



## JB3

Bernina
I have had a quick look at that book and think I am going to buy it, I had a flick through some of the pages and a quote caught my eye, 

_'Oh, what power is motherhood, possessing a potent spell. All women alike fight fiercely for a child'​_
Oh how true!

Im glad that the u/s went well and I am really pleased that they are taking good care of you, it seems that your in good hands, I hope that I get the same response when I visit the docs after this cycle - (ever the pessimist!)


----------



## sahrene1978

Bernina!! FX and have some fun tying to make that sticky bean!!!

Shannon- I am so sorry but dont give up! Keep digging for that piece of truth that will make your dream come true..

My temp is dropping so I expect the witch shall fly in tomorrow.. :( At least I will have one night in Vegas without her..:)

We leave this afternoon!! So I will be gone a few days during the uneventful part of my cycle anyways....

Sahrene


----------



## NicoleB

Sahrene my temp is dropping and I'm waiting for her to..if one temp I adjusted is right she'll be here tomorrow if not then she'll be here sometime today.


----------



## sahrene1978

Wow! We'll then we can buddy up for next month and try to make some babies together:hugs: !! We'll not together together but you know what I mean..:rofl:....


----------



## NicoleB

:haha: I get ya.. Sure I'd love to be your ttc buddy.. :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetmama26

SmileyShazza said:


> Isn't that gettng pregnant book by Zita West? I only ask as I was thinking of buying it myself.

I don't think so, its by a male doctor I believe. Its packed so I can't go look lol



shaerichelle said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Thyroid has been checked in Jan.. all bloods, adrenals, etc. All normal ..
> 
> I am trying not to. I thought for sure that a doctor would assist me. I have seen 5 people in the past 2 months.. 3 in the past 3 weeks.
> 
> Sorry I forgot to mention my book is called getting pregnant I forget who its by though, I'll have to get back to you on thursday after I'm unpacked and have internet again.Click to expand...
> 
> Okay:) I understand I am packing myself. I just moved yesterday:sleep:Click to expand...

LOL I hate packing and I'm glad I never have to do it again, well for as long as I like but next time I'll give myself more time



fifi-folle said:


> bernina said:
> 
> 
> Glad you had a great time Foxy, you very much deserved it!!
> 
> Ultrasound went well. Lining is nice and thick at 12mm, I guess 8 is considered good so I think my acupuncture is doing it's thing and the Clomid doesn't seem to have hurt things in that department.
> 
> Took them a while to find my follicles but eventually located the dominant one on the left side. Looks like it's around 18mm (I forget exact size) and he said it's looking good. They continue to grow about 2mm/day so I should ovulate in the next 2-3 days if all goes well.
> 
> No guarantees of course but at least I know we have a real shot this month. Told me to keep up the Clomid for another 4 cycles (if needed) and then to come back if not preg by that time. Also when I do get my BFP will go back and determine if progesterone or other support is needed to maintain pregnancy. Was very pleased that he brought that up on his own as I was wondering if I should go on it as a preventative measure due to previous losses.
> 
> So now DH and I need to get down to some baby making sessions over the next few days!!
> 
> That's brilliant, glad it went well. Sounds like you've got a good doctor there! Fingers crossed for BFP v soon!
> 
> Shannon I am so sorry your cycle is still a mess. I really don't know what to suggest. I would hope a fertility specialist could help but understand that it's exhausting going from one doc to another. How did the move go? We're trying to sell our flat and move to a house but I've been here 12 years so dreading the actual packing and moving!!!
> Sweetmama don't think we've chatted yet but I hope your move goes well!
> 
> Another book suggestion is The Fertility Plan (Sami David and Jill Blakeway), another one combining western medicine and holistic therapies.
> My acu suggested it and I read it compulsively! Also read The Fertility Diet (Sarah Dobbyn) was a bit too restrictive for my liking, a bit too OTT. Not read the Zita West one Shazza talks about, need to see if they have it in the library (one good thing about living in the capital of Scotland, we have a great selection of books in the libraries! Not looking forward to discovering what the libraries are like where we plan to move to)
> Off to drop off DH's second sample for SA, they open for one hour only!Click to expand...


Thank you! I hope so too.



NicoleB said:


> :haha: I get ya.. Sure I'd love to be your ttc buddy.. :thumbup:

Sorry mama, I hope she stays away though.


----------



## Helly

Sorry about the temp drop Nicole x


----------



## NicoleB

Thanks girls..I'm ok with it tho..I am looking at it this way..my ob wanted me to wait until I had a "normal" cycle..and there are a couple things I'd like to do before getting pg like some big time spring cleaning in my shed and the garage..all tho I may or may not get to the shed and garage before the end of next cycle and maybe a bfp..I will have that normal cycle my ob wanted out of the way.


----------



## stephmkc

AF got me today:( It's okay though...this was my first month charting so now I know better how my body is working. Good luck to everyone still waiting for their BFP's!! This will be my month and I'll get a New Years Baby!!


----------



## shaerichelle

fifi-folle said:


> bernina said:
> 
> 
> Glad you had a great time Foxy, you very much deserved it!!
> 
> Ultrasound went well. Lining is nice and thick at 12mm, I guess 8 is considered good so I think my acupuncture is doing it's thing and the Clomid doesn't seem to have hurt things in that department.
> 
> Took them a while to find my follicles but eventually located the dominant one on the left side. Looks like it's around 18mm (I forget exact size) and he said it's looking good. They continue to grow about 2mm/day so I should ovulate in the next 2-3 days if all goes well.
> 
> No guarantees of course but at least I know we have a real shot this month. Told me to keep up the Clomid for another 4 cycles (if needed) and then to come back if not preg by that time. Also when I do get my BFP will go back and determine if progesterone or other support is needed to maintain pregnancy. Was very pleased that he brought that up on his own as I was wondering if I should go on it as a preventative measure due to previous losses.
> 
> So now DH and I need to get down to some baby making sessions over the next few days!!
> 
> That's brilliant, glad it went well. Sounds like you've got a good doctor there! Fingers crossed for BFP v soon!
> 
> Shannon I am so sorry your cycle is still a mess. I really don't know what to suggest. I would hope a fertility specialist could help but understand that it's exhausting going from one doc to another. How did the move go? We're trying to sell our flat and move to a house but I've been here 12 years so dreading the actual packing and moving!!!
> Sweetmama don't think we've chatted yet but I hope your move goes well!
> 
> Another book suggestion is The Fertility Plan (Sami David and Jill Blakeway), another one combining western medicine and holistic therapies.
> My acu suggested it and I read it compulsively! Also read The Fertility Diet (Sarah Dobbyn) was a bit too restrictive for my liking, a bit too OTT. Not read the Zita West one Shazza talks about, need to see if they have it in the library (one good thing about living in the capital of Scotland, we have a great selection of books in the libraries! Not looking forward to discovering what the libraries are like where we plan to move to)
> Off to drop off DH's second sample for SA, they open for one hour only!Click to expand...

hi fifi, how are you feeling dear?

I will have to look into that book. I just moved so I do not know what the library has lol Id rather purchase then get from library I dont seem to take them back on time:dohh: I only lived in my other place since AUgust and let me tell there were a lot of things that we collected! So moving after that long I ber you have collected a lot of things. Maybe a new place will be like a breath of fresh air .. It is here! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

sahrene1978 said:


> Bernina!! FX and have some fun tying to make that sticky bean!!!
> 
> Shannon- I am so sorry but dont give up! Keep digging for that piece of truth that will make your dream come true..
> 
> My temp is dropping so I expect the witch shall fly in tomorrow.. :( At least I will have one night in Vegas without her..:)
> 
> We leave this afternoon!! So I will be gone a few days during the uneventful part of my cycle anyways....
> 
> Sahrene

Thanks. I am trying...

Enjoy Vegas.. Your chart still looks awesome:)


----------



## bernina

Thanks for the well wishes everyone!

*Shannon*, hope that you're able to find some useful information in the book. Really helped me to get another perspective on things and learn that many fertility issues can be corrected with the right knowledge and of course time. My temps have been all over the place. I know I'm pre ov but usually they start to level out a few days before I ovulate. How did the move go, did you move far or in the same town?

*Sweetmama*, is this the book you have? 
Getting Pregnant: What Couples Need To Know Right Now by Niels H. Lauersen and Colette Bouchez 

*Fifi*, how dare you leave my absolute favorite city in the world??! Just kidding, hope you have luck selling your place, where are you going to move, just outside the city or will you be moving to a different area entirely?

*JB3,* great quote from the book, gave me goosebumps just re-reading it, it is so very very true and I don't think anyone can appreciate as much as we all can. Really hope you get some good information from the book, I know I did.

*Sahrene*, have a GREAT time in Vegas and don't leave a forwarding address for the witch, if she can't find you she can't get you :)

*Nicole*, hope the witch doesn't find you either, just do what little kids do, close your eyes put your fingers in your ears and say la la la la la I can't hear or see you :)

*Stephmkc*, sorry she got you, but very glad you have your first chart under your belt. Just looked at your chart and you have a text book perfect cycle, I am so jealous!!! 

Just have to share a little story. My fertility DR had a new DR perform the vaginal ultrasound. So she stuck in it and moved things around for like a minute and could not find my uterus. I was so scared thinking oh no did he cut the whole thing out and not just the septum! Finally my DR takes over the machine and says "I know it's in here, I've seen it before!" and it still took him a few minutes to find it. I was shaking at that point wondering what the heck had happened to my uterus! Then they had to shove that thing in there so far to find the ovary that had a good sized follicle, my insides feel like someone shoved their fist up there and did a few rounds on a punching bag! All for a good cause though.


----------



## NicoleB

bernina..great idea haha :)


----------



## sahrene1978

Bernina..LOL.. You are so funny!! I will do.. :)


----------



## NicoleB

She got me..


----------



## sahrene1978

NicoleB said:


> She got me..


Awww. Well now a new month begins!! 

I am still waiting. I had some serious cramps yesterday then they stopped and nothin today...


Sahrene


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: Nicole 

I'd say we are all due BFP's this cycle, wouldn't you! :4


----------



## NicoleB

Yes I would say so also Foxy..


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> She got me..

:hugs: Fx'd for next cycle xox


----------



## calliebaby

NicoleB said:


> She got me..

That evil, evil witch!!!! I was admiring your chart all this week. I was sure that you were on your way to a bfp. I hope you get yours next cycle.:hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Rebecca Thank you honey!!

Callie Thank you..I was thinking so also until yesterday or maybe it was the day before when I started getting my normal mild lower belly pressure I get just before she gets me lol

I went out and got my opks so I'm ready for this cycle lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

:hugs: NicoleB - the next cycle is yours!!! :dust:


----------



## Tessa

Bernina, I'm sure it had to be pretty scary there for a moment there.
Hope your insides feel better soon. :flower:

Nicole & Stehp sorry AF got you hun. :hugs:

Foxy, glad you had fun at the show! :thumbup:

There's a rumor going around that Sahrene & Nicole are going 
to make babies.... *together!!* :rofl:


Anywhoo... Im in the 2WW now and the rest is much needed!!
I was surprised we got so much BD'ing in as DH was so sick last weekend.
He recovered without a hitch... and put a real hurting on me!! lol :haha:
Going for my 21 day blood work on Thurs.... keeping FX'd everything looks okay!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh my goodness Bernina! That is such a crazy story! Looks like things are good in there though - nice big follicle and all!

Hope your blood work comes out well Tessa ~ my DH is getting a semen analysis on Friday. I'm a little nervous that our BDing this week might skew his results - I ov on CD 15 or 16 so he won't get much rest before giving a sample to the lab.

Sorry the witch found you Nicole!


----------



## NicoleB

Good luck Tessa!! :hugs: oh and glad dh is better..

:rofl: Hey we'd make beautiful babies :haha:


----------



## bernina

Sorry she got you *Nicole*, I smell a bunch of April babies in the air though (not sure that came out quite right :haha: )

*Tessa*, glad DH was up to the challenge and best of luck for your cd 21 tests. What do they check for, progesterone or something else?

*Jamie*, hope all goes well with DH's analysis :spermy: :spermy: (why do the sperm icons look evil??)
And it's LOST night tonight :happydance: No clue who this episode is about, I'm guessing maybe Sun and Jin just because we haven't really seen much about them.

*Foxy*, we are definitely overdue so bring on the April BFPs!!! :thumbup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Glad everything went ok for you bernina :D

Tessa - Good luck with CD21 bloods. I had mine done in October.

:hi: jaimie - hope all is good with you.


----------



## ablacketer

woot! I have EWCM already! maybe this isnt going to knock my cycle out of wack too badly!


----------



## NicoleB

ablacketer said:


> woot! I have EWCM already! maybe this isnt going to knock my cycle out of wack too badly!

:hugs: thats great..


----------



## impatient

Just wanted to pop in and say hi and I'm still trying to keep up with this thread even though I'm not here very much right now due to my boring cycle(the longest I've ever had!) YAY for spring...April is a time for new fresh things so what a great time for a sticky bean!!!! I hope you all get it!!!
:dust:


----------



## Tessa

bernina said:


> best of luck for your cd 21 tests. What do they check for, progesterone or something else?

Just checking my progesterone this time.




foxyloxy28 said:


> Good luck with CD21 bloods. I had mine done in October.

Oh! How did yours go??
Guess I need to read up on it some so I now what's "normal".


Thanks for the luck ladies....
I'll need it, as I get a little light-headed doing blood work. :blush:


----------



## Tessa

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hope your blood work comes out well Tessa ~ my DH is getting a semen analysis on Friday. I'm a little nervous that our BDing this week might skew his results - I ov on CD 15 or 16 so he won't get much rest before giving a sample to the lab.


Thank you hunni :flower:

Hope DH SA goes well too & have fun this week BD'ing! :winkwink:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Tessa - I don't know my actual results as haven't been back to the Gp since the appointment when she told me to get my bloods done. I phoned the surgery and the receptionist told me the results were 'ok'! That's all I know.

I am going to register with a new GP tonight or tomorrow after work. i think the process is you register then make an appointment with the practice nurse for a 'medical'. So, I'll bore the pants off her with my TTC woes :haha: then make an appointment to see one of the GP's and moan at then too!

How is everyone today?

I hate this part of my cycle - I actually prefer the 2ww, atleast you get to symptom spot and look out for dips etc on your chart!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Has anyone ever gotten a false/evap on IC, not the strips but the cheaper plastic tests you can buy? 

I've got the faintest of lines, DH can see it and we're both sure its there but not pickin up on photos, it came up within the time? 

Oh I hate bein in limbo!


----------



## nikki-lou25

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRIVATE-5-VE...tZUK_Health_HealthCare_RL?hash=item20aa27211d

like these?


----------



## fifi-folle

shaerichelle said:


> hi fifi, how are you feeling dear?
> 
> I will have to look into that book. I just moved so I do not know what the library has lol Id rather purchase then get from library I dont seem to take them back on time:dohh: I only lived in my other place since AUgust and let me tell there were a lot of things that we collected! So moving after that long I ber you have collected a lot of things. Maybe a new place will be like a breath of fresh air .. It is here! :hugs:

I'm ok, more good days than not at the minute, had a totally wobble/freak out when I had three people I know announce their pregnancies within 4 days of each other, didn't cope too well with that but I am getting back on track. Heading towards ov currently and worked out that my due date if we conceived this cycle would be Xmas day!!! Hopefully that's a good sign! A tip for library books is to renew them online if you can, our libraries offer that service. I should set a mobile phone reminder as you're not the only one who returns them late! 



bernina said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone!
> *Fifi*, how dare you leave my absolute favorite city in the world??! Just kidding, hope you have luck selling your place, where are you going to move, just outside the city or will you be moving to a different area entirely?
> 
> Just have to share a little story. My fertility DR had a new DR perform the vaginal ultrasound. So she stuck in it and moved things around for like a minute and could not find my uterus. I was so scared thinking oh no did he cut the whole thing out and not just the septum! Finally my DR takes over the machine and says "I know it's in here, I've seen it before!" and it still took him a few minutes to find it. I was shaking at that point wondering what the heck had happened to my uterus! Then they had to shove that thing in there so far to find the ovary that had a good sized follicle, my insides feel like someone shoved their fist up there and did a few rounds on a punching bag! All for a good cause though.

OMG! How difficult is it to find a uterus!?!?! they don't tend to go off for a wander! Not like my ovaries which seem to take a tour around my abdomen for each u/s. Glad you have a good follicle on the go! Now for it to pop and meet the swimmers and make a sweet little person! 

We're planning on moving to a town 15 miles outside the city, we can't afford to get a decent sized house in the city but out there we can get a proper family home! Although bit scared of buying a family home before we have the family, one of the houses we viewed had a piece of artwork the owner had done that totally freaked me out, the owner had done a mindmap type thing which showed his state of mind, detailing the loss of their baby and infertility, that house was instantly ruled out, silly I know but I felt really uncomfortable. Sorry for my waffling. 

Hugs for the girls who've been found by AF:hugs:
Good luck Foxy with the new docs, they'll be really helpful hopefully!
Nicci-Lou fx that line will come up stronger tomorrow!


----------



## JB3

Join Date: Jan 2010
Location: North East
Posts: 104

I'm Currently Feeling: 

Thanked others: 39
Thanked 26 times in 24 posts


Hi Ladies, I have just posted this on a new thread but wondered if any of you have come across this problem.	
I have just been diagnosed with having 2 rectocele, this diagnosis was thoughtfully sent to me through the post! and and my consultant has sent an appointment out to discuss this. Has anyone else had this problem and does anyone know if it can affect my TTC as I have been TTC for 12 months now?

x


----------



## shaerichelle

nikki-lou25 said:


> Has anyone ever gotten a false/evap on IC, not the strips but the cheaper plastic tests you can buy?
> 
> I've got the faintest of lines, DH can see it and we're both sure its there but not pickin up on photos, it came up within the time?
> 
> Oh I hate bein in limbo!

early pregnancy tests.com. I had a line on one for like 4 mins then it disappeared.:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: everyone..

Can you all tell me what the same temp for 6 days means:wacko: I know its not the thermometer.

Also, has anyone ever heard of having a lot of ewcm throughout the month and then trying to ovulate and the eggs arent releasing? I can feel the twinges 4 times this month and I have the ewcm around this time as well. :cry:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I have 2 really faint BFPs - one on a IC strip and the other on the type of test I posted a link to.


----------



## JB3

yay congratulations nikki-lou, Im really pleased for you, can you post a pic of it so we can all see?
:hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

These are 2MU
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/Photo0251.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/Photo0251-1.jpg

I held for a bit over 2 hours n tried a IC
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/Photo0253.jpg

They are FAINTER than faint, Its ok if you dont see!


----------



## JB3

I see them both hunny
:wohoo:

Omg I cant believe how excited I get when someone gets there BFP - not to mention a little envious :blush:

Congratulations again hun - your 10 DPO so I am sure the lines will get stronger everyday
xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thanks honey, I've never seen faint lines like this before so I can't quite believe it yet. 

I know the feeling, I love other people getting BFPs, it makes me so happy...but its only natural to wish it was you.


----------



## fifi-folle

Nikki-lou: congratulations!


----------



## Helly

Nicole sorry AF got you :(

Huge congrats Nikki-Lou!


----------



## NicoleB

Helly I am just fine with it..kinda happy as now I have a fresh new cycle not a mc circle so if I get a bfp this cycle and god forbid something happened I wouldnt sit here thinking what if it was because I didnt wait that "normal" cycle out..

Nikki congrats honey!! :hugs:


----------



## Helly

I know what you mean Nicole, the what ifs could have driven you nuts. Fingers crossed for this cycle! x


----------



## nikki-lou25

so even though its faint would you mark BFP on your chart?


----------



## NicoleB

Yep Nikki mark it thats a nice bfp honey!! ;)


----------



## nikki-lou25

done ;) thanks! 

How is everyone?


----------



## Helly

Good thanks, Im still a walking talking chicken pox. Cant say Im looking my best :D. My AF is odd, been heavyish for 2 days, now its only when I wipe? Im normally, medium, heavy, medium, medium, light, spotting.


----------



## stephmkc

Congrats Nikki-Lou!! :happydance: Did you try the SMEP?


----------



## Tessa

nikki-lou25 said:


> I have 2 really faint BFPs - one on a IC strip and the other on the type of test I posted a link to.

:happydance: Congrats on your :bfp: Whooa






foxyloxy28 said:


> Tessa - I don't know my actual results as haven't been back to the Gp since the appointment when she told me to get my bloods done. I phoned the surgery and the receptionist told me the results were 'ok'! That's all I know.
> 
> I am going to register with a new GP tonight or tomorrow after work. i think the process is you register then make an appointment with the practice nurse for a 'medical'. So, I'll bore the pants off her with my TTC woes :haha: then make an appointment to see one of the GP's and moan at then too!
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I hate this part of my cycle - I actually prefer the 2ww, atleast you get to symptom spot and look out for dips etc on your chart!



Good luck registering for a new GP hun.
I too hate waiting to O more than the 2WW!


----------



## Tessa

I wasn't really expecting a temp dip this morning....
Seems to early for a implantation dip, doesn't it?? :shrug:


Hope it doesn't effect my blood work tomorrow!


----------



## JB3

Hi ladies
Apologies from the offset but I need to ask a question regarding soft cups which might be a bit tmi
After bding do you have to insert it whilst laying down or do you have to stand up to do it?
I tried earlier whilst laying down but I dont think it went in right and I lost quite a few of the little blighters :nope:

I am going to try again so if any one has any pearls of wisdom that would be great :happydance:


----------



## shellbell25

Hi Ladies, 

I am new to this forum and charting and would like to join the group if thats ok? Been TTC for four years (Ive got gynae problems) and have started charting for the first time this month......I have been using fertility friend to chart I have added a link of anyone would like a peep at my chart..from what I have read about temps etc I think AF is on her way..any advice would be greatly appreciated

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


thanks everyone

Chel x


----------



## JB3

Hi Chel and welcome, I am trying to look at your chart but I dont think it is set up right as it just keeps taking me to my own homepage for FF.


----------



## NicoleB

Tessa dont worry about that dip its still WELL above your coverline and is still higher then ANY of your pre O temps..


----------



## Tessa

JB3 said:


> Hi ladies
> Apologies from the offset but I need to ask a question regarding soft cups which might be a bit tmi
> After bding do you have to insert it whilst laying down or do you have to stand up to do it?
> I tried earlier whilst laying down but I dont think it went in right and I lost quite a few of the little blighters :nope:
> 
> I am going to try again so if any one has any pearls of wisdom that would be great :happydance:

I used them for the first time this past cycle, and found it most easy to insert them while lying down.
Then upon standing to give them another little push upward and toward the tailbone.
(Sure hope that made sense!?... it sounded good in my head anyway. lol)


----------



## Tessa

NicoleB said:


> Tessa dont worry about that dip its still WELL above your coverline and is still higher then ANY of your pre O temps..

Cool... good to know! :thumbup:


----------



## shellbell25

Hi there again, how do I set it up so others can see it? I just copied and pasted the link is there another way of doing it

Thanks

Chel x


----------



## JB3

Thanks Tessa - wish me luck lol

Chel - I think - in ff on the left hand side it says sharing, go in an click home page set up, you will find you home page web address in there. just copy and paste it into your signature in b&b. If Im wrong Im sure someone with more experience will correct me.

Nicole -nasty nasty witch :hugs: go take your frustration out on that garage and shed x


----------



## JB3

Thanks Tessa - wish me luck lol

Chel - I think - in ff on the left hand side it says sharing, go in an click home page set up, you will find you home page web address in there. just copy and paste it into your signature in b&b. If Im wrong Im sure someone with more experience will correct me.

Nicole -nasty nasty witch :hugs: go take your frustration out on that garage and shed x


----------



## Tierney

congrats on the BFP nikki lou x

Havent been on in a while, sorry af got you foxy and nicole x


----------



## nikki-lou25

stephmkc said:


> Congrats Nikki-Lou!! :happydance: Did you try the SMEP?

I didn't, I was gonna but we just went with DTD when we felt like it, then I got hit with tonsillitis and spent a few days in bed:cry:

I did use Preseed though :thumbup:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Welcome Chel :wave: hope you find charting as helpful as I do!

Congrats Nikki! :thumbup: Hope your line gets nice and dark in the coming days.

My DH called the lab and they told him that DTD the day before his SA was just fine, that it shouldn't affect his results. I'm really glad because we had a bit of a discussion last night about whether or not to try this month because he didn't want to put off his test on Friday :cry: I didn't handle the concept of not trying so well, especially because I've been eating a grapefruit every day and taking EPO. Those two things helped me identify EWCM for the first time ever :happydance: and I didn't want it to go to waste!


----------



## NicoleB

JB3 Its way to pretty out to clean haha


----------



## Tessa

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> My DH called the lab and they told him that DTD the day before his SA was just fine, that it shouldn't affect his results. I'm really glad because we had a bit of a discussion last night about whether or not to try this month because he didn't want to put off his test on Friday :cry: I didn't handle the concept of not trying so well, especially because I've been eating a grapefruit every day and taking EPO. Those two things helped me identify EWCM for the first time ever :happydance: and I didn't want it to go to waste!

Thats great news, right!?... why the tears hun?
(btw, I've already noticed a difference with the grapefruit too! :happydance:)


Good Luck JB, lol.... there's a bit of a learning curve
but it does get easier... Promise!! :winkwink:


----------



## ablacketer

oooh! I think I had an ov spike this morning!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Tessa - this ttc business had gotten me ridiculously emotional around ov and I was just upset because DH was thinking that maybe we shouldn't try this cycle so that he could have a few days off before giving a sample.

Angel - Yeah! Looks like your cycle has gotten right back to business!

Bernina - you called it on the Sun and Jin story line. I want more answers! There are not so many episodes left! Glad Desmond is back though - he is even more hunky than Sawyer IMHO ; P


----------



## NicoleB

Angel it looks like your cycle is going right back to normal..are you ttc again this cycle or wanting until you have a "normal" cycle?


----------



## Tessa

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Tessa - this ttc business had gotten me ridiculously emotional around ov and I was just upset because DH was thinking that maybe we shouldn't try this cycle so that he could have a few days off before giving a sample.


I'm sorry babes... It can get terribly stressful, this whole TTC. :hugs:
Hope he'll come around and be sport! Like you said, it would be a shame to 
let all that hard work you've done in priming your body go to waste.

:hug:


----------



## NicoleB

Good morning/afternoon girls.. how is everyone today?


----------



## nikki-lou25

morning NicoleB, not too bad here...symptomless and not feeling at all pg lol, but ok! Happy coz its sunny n cold - a really fresh day! 

How are you?


----------



## NicoleB

Nikki give it time them symptoms will kick in..unless you're like the few lucky ones and dont have many symptoms..I was..well with one pg I had this awful aversion to coffee the smell even made me sick.
I'm good..waiting on the big Ov now lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

tbh I didnt get many with DD...was sick maybe 4 times the whole pregnancy. i'm a born worrier ;) 

Hopefully you're gonna catch that egg! I love how many children you have, has each pregnancy been totally different?


----------



## ablacketer

we are ntnp. Thanks girls! I had another high temp today WOOT!


----------



## stephmkc

Good morning girls...this waiting to O is the worst! I have to say NicoleB...I love the new pic! I really cannot believe you are a grandmother! :)


----------



## bernina

Hi *impatient*, glad to hear from you again. Hope things are well in your neck of the woods.

*Nikki*, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I am so very very excited and thank you for providing the much needed BFP this thread has been missing. Happy Spring and a happy, healthy, and super sticky 9 mos!!!!

*Fifi*, sorry you had to deal with handling three preg announcements in one week. No matter how happy we are for the other people it's always hard to hear and to be around them and watch as they go through all these exciting changes. You're not alone and you will get your sticky BFP soon, I just know it. Sounds like you and I are very close to the same time of ovulation. I think my due date would be 12/23 IF I ovulate today and IF we conceived this cycle. I hate to even hope and wish for it, but it sure would be nice. Right around DH's bday too, and since first babies can come early could even fall on his day :) I was born 1 day after my Dad's birthday and how cool would it be to have the same thing with our child. You had me cracking up talking about my wandering uterus :) They had a very hard time with the ovaries also. With the amount of ultrasound time I've logged the past year they should have a detailed 3D map of my entire reproductive system! 15 miles outside town isn't so bad at all, I assume they have good public transportation to get you into the city? I actually think that could be the best of both worlds, a bigger house, some breathing room, but still so close to everything. I would have totally been turned off from the house with the mind map also, just kind of creepy and too close to home.

*Shannon*, I don't know about the flat temps (although did have a bunch of days in a row at the same temp during my birth control cycle, realize that doesn't help you at all though!) but I did also feel like my body was ramping up to ovulate a few times but nothing came of it. Not sure if it was the Clomid or the new herbs I was given to pull forward ovulation, but I would get all the signs (except ewcm) and one time I even noticed a bit of an LH surge on my monitor test sticks (not enough to register on the machine though) but nothing came of it. So while I have no answers, I can at least say I felt the same thing. Hopefully that means your body is gearing up to ovulate, but it may just take a few times until it actually releases that eggy. So def keep up with your BD'ing schedule :)

*Helly*, sorry to hear the chicken pox still have you. I had them in high school and it was miserable. Mild case but just looked like I had bad acne and I still have a deep pitted scar on my forehead. It was the first chicken pox to appear and I thought it was a zit and tried to pop it. What a mess. I just remember running a terribly high fever, so much that I left a fog ring on the window ledge I was sitting on and other people even noticed! Being sick could definitely impact your period flow.

*Welcome Chel*!! Can't wait to see your chart!

*Ablack*, yeah on another high temp!! Looks like things are doing what they should which we all know is most of the battle!

*Jamie*, glad you were able to DTD and DH was able to take his test, when do you get the results? And yeah for EWCM!! Tell me more about this grapefruit thing? I didn't have any ewcm this month and am intrigued. Oh yeah on Desmond, I was so excited when Widmore said it was a who and not an it, I knew it had to be desmond at that point. He's the variable who can change things apparently. I still have no idea how they can wrap this all up in just a few more episodes, totally confused right now.

My clear blue fertility monitor threw me for a loop this morning. Received low readings up until today when I went straight to a peak, usually I get a day or two of high and then a peak, so very confusing. Luckily we covered the bases and did the deed the past 2 days and will prob do again tonight if DH is up for it. Didn't notice any ewcm so hopefully Clomid hasn't screwed that up too badly, have been using Preseed to help in that department. If I get a sustained temp rise over the next 3 days then that will mean ov has moved from cd 21 back to cd 18, very happy with that. Also debating stopping my b50 complex. Started up to lengthen luteal phase and stop spotting, but not sure that it ever did anything for either of those areas (think acupuncture was responsible for that). Have heard that sometimes it can push back ovulation, does anyone have experience with this, any suggestions?

Best of luck ladies! Gonna be in the 70s today and supposed to hit mid 80s tomorrow, CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hi ladies

Firstly sorry AF got you Nicole.

Congratulations Nikki Lou :happydance:


Sorry I've not been on I've been rather porly I think I may have had Norovirus the vomiting and diarreah bug :cry: came on Tuesday night and yesterday when I took my temp at the normal time it was 102.45 spent all day yesterday feeling very porly and sorry for myself. Am a little better today but still not great although I have at least managed a bowl of soup today which is good as have hardly eaten anything because my tummy can't handle it :(

Am just glad it's this week and not next as I wouldn't have been happy if I'd been porly during O time!


----------



## bernina

Hi Smiley,

So sorry to hear what you've been through, hope you're on the mend and on your way to a nice strong O next week! A friend at work had something similar a few weeks back and was in pretty bad shape for a few days, she's all better now though, just took some time and lots of rest so make sure to take it easy. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

bernina said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone!
> 
> *Shannon*, hope that you're able to find some useful information in the book. Really helped me to get another perspective on things and learn that many fertility issues can be corrected with the right knowledge and of course time. My temps have been all over the place. I know I'm pre ov but usually they start to level out a few days before I ovulate. How did the move go, did you move far or in the same town?
> 
> *Sweetmama*, is this the book you have?
> Getting Pregnant: What Couples Need To Know Right Now by Niels H. Lauersen and Colette Bouchez
> 
> *Fifi*, how dare you leave my absolute favorite city in the world??! Just kidding, hope you have luck selling your place, where are you going to move, just outside the city or will you be moving to a different area entirely?
> 
> *JB3,* great quote from the book, gave me goosebumps just re-reading it, it is so very very true and I don't think anyone can appreciate as much as we all can. Really hope you get some good information from the book, I know I did.
> 
> *Sahrene*, have a GREAT time in Vegas and don't leave a forwarding address for the witch, if she can't find you she can't get you :)
> 
> *Nicole*, hope the witch doesn't find you either, just do what little kids do, close your eyes put your fingers in your ears and say la la la la la I can't hear or see you :)
> 
> *Stephmkc*, sorry she got you, but very glad you have your first chart under your belt. Just looked at your chart and you have a text book perfect cycle, I am so jealous!!!
> 
> Just have to share a little story. My fertility DR had a new DR perform the vaginal ultrasound. So she stuck in it and moved things around for like a minute and could not find my uterus. I was so scared thinking oh no did he cut the whole thing out and not just the septum! Finally my DR takes over the machine and says "I know it's in here, I've seen it before!" and it still took him a few minutes to find it. I was shaking at that point wondering what the heck had happened to my uterus! Then they had to shove that thing in there so far to find the ovary that had a good sized follicle, my insides feel like someone shoved their fist up there and did a few rounds on a punching bag! All for a good cause though.

Bernina - Yes that's the one! Its a great book I love reading it, I read a chapter a night

AFM- Still no sign of AF and my temps are staying up too so maybe I am preggers lol, Anywhoo just wanted to let you know I'm back. I haven't got any crosshairs on FF yet but who knows when that will happen.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hope you feel better soon smiley - that sounds awful!

Bernina - my dh knew it was Desmond too! You two are good. I've read on bnb that grapefruit is good for helping your body produce more cm. I think that and the EPO really helped me out this cycle as I saw much more cm in general and even EWCM for the first time in recent memory! I will definitely be sharing the SA results once we get them - on the 12th I think.


----------



## bernina

Thanks Jamie, I'll have to give the grapefruit a go next cycle for sure!


----------



## ablacketer

Thanks Bernina! It looks like (with today's high temp) that the MC isnt going to knock me too far out of wack. I Oved (via temping) two days early :D


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Angel - my chart last month was like yours this month and I'm very curious as to why it isn't saying you ov'd on the 12th? Super glad you are having a nice regular cycle.


----------



## ablacketer

My monthly cycles doesnt do it for you like FF does. I have to guess.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Ah ha! I see!


----------



## ablacketer

aha! you see! with your 2 eyes :D

sorry, Ive been cracking myself up all day


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hee! It is a good day for jokes - although some of my facebook pals thought fake pregnancy announcements would be good april fool's jokes! I'm frustrated enough about all the real ones I've seen lately, I didn't laugh so much at the fake ones ; P I need to find my sense of humor again! I think your profile pic is super funny angel - so funny it makes me want to share this:
 



Attached Files:







flying monkeys.jpg
File size: 110.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ablacketer

haha! my profile pic is my baby boxer Anabelle :) she is a brute and a ham. I love her!


----------



## moochacha

Hey girls,

I was playing around with my last cycle and it changed my ovulation date for this cycle? Before I was messing around with it FF put my ovulation date for CD20 but know its moved it to CD 19?? Weird I was playing around with last cycle because I still wanted to see the green for when I was pregnant :wacko: and I couldn't get it to work.

When do you think I ovulated? I want to know because we had an oopsie moment and didn't do anything to prevent a baby :baby:... 

Sorry I haven't been on much ladies I've still got this horrible flu :cry: my white blood cells, iron must be limited because of the MC so I'm not fighting this flu off at all alas I have tamiful :happydance: hopefully it will work.

Congrats Niki :flower:


----------



## moochacha

Ah I got it to go back to CD 20 but I'm still not sure.

Happy Easter ladies :flower:


----------



## moochacha

https://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/Euler5853/Easter/Sunny2DaeDesignsSpringTime-3195-HE.gif


----------



## JB3

Morning Ladies :wave:
Could anyone give me some advise on my chart please.
Today I have put my temp in and it has given me dashed crosshairs and says am 3DPO! I think it is because my temps have been allover the place this cycle (due to been sleep deprived), if I discard the temp on CD9 then it takes them away :shrug:
I have been doing OPK's and FF is saying that I ov'ed before I even got a + on them!!
Do you think that I am right to discard my temp?

Im so confused, I dont think this cycle is going to look like last cycle! :nope:


----------



## moochacha

Hey JB3,

I don't know if you take away the OPK and just look at the temps I would have to agree with FF because it shows a clear and sustained thermal shift. CD 9 could have been an ovulation dip. I would say put the discarded temp and just continue to take your temp and BD over the next few days.

FF will alter your ovulation date later or you could change it in a few days?

Plus the last three days of temp are around the same temp mark of your post Ovulation temps last cycle.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'd be tempted to keep it in for now JB3 and see what happens over the next few days :)

moochacha - hope you beat that flu soon. I think ov was either CD19 or CD20 as FF suggests.


----------



## moochacha

Err this flu makes my brain hurt lol I hope that last post didn't sound bossy? because it's totally not how I want to come across :haha: 

I'm also having some confusion with my ovulation date.


----------



## moochacha

yay thanks foxy :D


----------



## fifi-folle

Yet another ovulation query, well it's not really a query more or a moan, I thought I ov'd yesterday with temp jump but I think it was a fluke temp, grr. Guess it's still to come, not doing OPKs though as I've run out.


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> Yet another ovulation query, well it's not really a query more or a moan, I thought I ov'd yesterday with temp jump but I think it was a fluke temp, grr. Guess it's still to come, not doing OPKs though as I've run out.

Yes I think ovulation is yet to come. Fx'd for you though hun :flower: :dust:


----------



## JB3

moochacha said:


> Err this flu makes my brain hurt lol I hope that last post didn't sound bossy? because it's totally not how I want to come across :haha:
> 
> I'm also having some confusion with my ovulation date.

Not at all, I appreciate your help just a bit bummed now that if that was my ov date that I didnt get enough bding in! :nope:

I suppose on a lighter note it makes my 2ww shorter :haha:

Hope your feelinf better soon moochacha x

Foxy - thanks for your help too x


----------



## fifi-folle

Moochacha I wish I had your chart! That rise after ov is fantastic!!!
JB3 you're right to be confused, I would just sit it out and see what happens. Keep bd'ing though just in case! And cause it's fun!!!


----------



## Tinks85

Just want to say a happy easter to all you lovely ladies and big thank you for all you help so far, will no doubt be needing you services again v.soon.

JB3 & Fifi-folle - i hope the next few days makes things a little clearer for you both :thumbup:

Moochacha - I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Have a good weekend

:dust: to everyone


----------



## mummytga

Hi ladies, 
Is it 'normal' to have a temp drop from 2dpo. Have a horrible feeling im out already!! This is my 1st month charting so i have nothing to compare it too.
Thanks in advance for any help xxx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ddf8d


----------



## Tinks85

mummytga said:


> Hi ladies,
> Is it 'normal' to have a temp drop from 2dpo. Have a horrible feeling im out already!! This is my 1st month charting so i have nothing to compare it too.
> Thanks in advance for any help xxx
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ddf8d

Implantion can cause you to have a dip. The drop isn't below your coverline so dont worry to much. GL hun :thumbup:


----------



## moochacha

mummytga said:


> Hi ladies,
> Is it 'normal' to have a temp drop from 2dpo. Have a horrible feeling im out already!! This is my 1st month charting so i have nothing to compare it too.
> Thanks in advance for any help xxx
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ddf8d

Your chart is looking great so far :D Fingers crossed you will see some temp raises over the next few days. Temps are still over the coverline so you're totally still in the running.


----------



## sahrene1978

HI ladies! I am back from Vegas.We had a great time and the witch got me a day after we got there so I am in a new month. 

Sahrene


----------



## Tessa

Went for my 21day blood yesterday! Said they would fax to my doctor today, and that I could pick up a copy early next week! Can't wait to see the results. Will keep u posted.

Ugh! Flu is going around here really bad.
Hope you feel better soon Moochacha! :hugs:

Hope everyone has a nice Easter! :flower:


----------



## mummytga

moochacha said:


> mummytga said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Is it 'normal' to have a temp drop from 2dpo. Have a horrible feeling im out already!! This is my 1st month charting so i have nothing to compare it too.
> Thanks in advance for any help xxx
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ddf8d
> 
> Your chart is looking great so far :D Fingers crossed you will see some temp raises over the next few days. Temps are still over the coverline so you're totally still in the running.Click to expand...

Thank you Tinks85 and moochacha for looking for me! Very pleased there is still a chance!!:happydance: Really thought that was it already as i was told the higher the temps the better. Good luck to you both xxx


----------



## ablacketer

mummy, I always get a temp drop 3-4 dpo. youre welcome to browse my charts to see if you like


----------



## nikki-lou25

hi ladies, how are you all? I need to do some catchin up on charts. I haven't gone over to the grads group yet. I will ave to get some chart stalkin in!


----------



## JB3

Hi Nikki-lou
How are those lines doing - getting darker?

Any symptoms yet?


----------



## nikki-lou25

no sypmtoms really, loss of appetite maybe? 
I did a digital this mornin :D


----------



## calliebaby

mummytga said:


> Hi ladies,
> Is it 'normal' to have a temp drop from 2dpo. Have a horrible feeling im out already!! This is my 1st month charting so i have nothing to compare it too.
> Thanks in advance for any help xxx
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ddf8d

Take a look at my chart. I had a pretty significant dip at 2 or 3dpo (ff has me ovulating a day later than I have it posted), and I got my bfp this month. You are definitely in the game still.:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats Nikki and Callie!

Wish baby dust for me too! I can't wait to find out if I am pregnant or not!


----------



## calliebaby

:dust: to you sweetmama...lots of it!!!!:hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Congrats Callie!!!

Sorry been MIA busy busy last two days..


----------



## ablacketer

are those all your babies nicole? talk about a house full!!! :)


----------



## NicoleB

ablacketer said:


> are those all your babies nicole? talk about a house full!!! :)

My oldest Amber (she doesnt live at home anymore) is not my biological but mine mine the less I've been her only mom almost all of her life..the rest of my gang I gave birth to.


----------



## ablacketer

I dont know how you do it! never a moments peace!


----------



## NicoleB

No there isn't lol I've have been none stop all day even more then most days and I'm always on the move doing something. But it's so worth it I love it. Everything about it the ups the downs the bad the good. I've been blessed.


----------



## moochacha

Ah FF changed my ovulation date again!!! Now DH and I had our oopsie moment the day of my ovulation :-s Looks like I'm in the 2WW even though I'm WTT lol...

I still think the changes are very very slim since we only had unprotected :sex: the one time and during ovulation, I'm not sure it counts.


----------



## calliebaby

I think it counts. It only takes one!!!
FF changed my ovulation date too. They changed me from cd17 to cd18. I think that I did cd18, so that is what I made my chart reflect.
Good luck:happydance:


----------



## moochacha

Hehe congrats calliebaby!!! :wohoo:


----------



## calliebaby

Thank you moochacha!!! :hugs:


----------



## mummytga

calliebaby said:


> mummytga said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Is it 'normal' to have a temp drop from 2dpo. Have a horrible feeling im out already!! This is my 1st month charting so i have nothing to compare it too.
> Thanks in advance for any help xxx
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ddf8d
> 
> Take a look at my chart. I had a pretty significant dip at 2 or 3dpo (ff has me ovulating a day later than I have it posted), and I got my bfp this month. You are definitely in the game still.:hugs:Click to expand...

Congratulations!!! Ive just seen and my temp went back up again today so im back to hoping!! :happydance: xxx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ddf8d


----------



## nikki-lou25

moochacha said:


> Ah FF changed my ovulation date again!!! Now DH and I had our oopsie moment the day of my ovulation :-s Looks like I'm in the 2WW even though I'm WTT lol...
> 
> I still think the changes are very very slim since we only had unprotected :sex: the one time and during ovulation, I'm not sure it counts.

This is exactly what happened to me in July 2008...and 9 months later DD was born :thumbup:


----------



## JB3

moochacha said:


> I still think the changes are very very slim since we only had unprotected :sex: the one time and during ovulation, I'm not sure it counts.

You know whats ging to hapen now dont you moochacha :haha:

Congratulations on you bfp calliebaby.

Hi Nicole :wave:


----------



## moochacha

Hehe I totally wont be complaining if it did happen :blush:


----------



## Tinks85

Morning ladies, getting closer to ov. Can start using my opks again today and using pre seed for the first time this month, Fx this will be our month.

Congrats Calliebaby, hope you have a healthy 9 months.

Mummytga i am glad your temp was higher today FX for your :bfp:

Moochacha fx crossed for you hun, does only take the one time so good luck.

Nicola you do sound like you have your hands full, 9 wow 

:dust: for everyone


----------



## Tinks85

nikki-lou25 said:


> no sypmtoms really, loss of appetite maybe?
> I did a digital this mornin :D

Congrats on your :bfp: hun :happydance:


----------



## mummytga

Tinks85 said:


> Morning ladies, getting closer to ov. Can start using my opks again today and using pre seed for the first time this month, Fx this will be our month.
> 
> Congrats Calliebaby, hope you have a healthy 9 months.
> 
> Mummytga i am glad your temp was higher today FX for your :bfp:
> 
> Moochacha fx crossed for you hun, does only take the one time so good luck.
> 
> Nicola you do sound like you have your hands full, 9 wow
> 
> :dust: for everyone

Thank you :dust: to you too!!
Ive just tucked into left over chinese that ive been dying to have since i woke up :blush: so im hoping this is my month otherwise im just a pig lol. Interested to see how you get on with pre seed as ive told OH to look forward to it next month if we are unsuccessful. Good luck!!! xxxx


----------



## Tinks85

mummytga said:


> Thank you :dust: to you too!!
> Ive just tucked into left over chinese that ive been dying to have since i woke up :blush: so im hoping this is my month otherwise im just a pig lol. Interested to see how you get on with pre seed as ive told OH to look forward to it next month if we are unsuccessful. Good luck!!! xxxx

Thanks, hubby wasn't to sure about pre seed at first but used it for the first time yesturday and he hardly noticed a difference. Its gives you peace of mind that the swimmers are being looked after for as long as poss. Fx I am one of the success stories.

Chinese sounds good, its weekend we should be able to eat what we want, I plan to make a pig of myself today/tonight.

Really hope you wont be needing pre seed hun.


----------



## moochacha

mummytga said:


> Tinks85 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, getting closer to ov. Can start using my opks again today and using pre seed for the first time this month, Fx this will be our month.
> 
> Congrats Calliebaby, hope you have a healthy 9 months.
> 
> Mummytga i am glad your temp was higher today FX for your :bfp:
> 
> Moochacha fx crossed for you hun, does only take the one time so good luck.
> 
> Nicola you do sound like you have your hands full, 9 wow
> 
> :dust: for everyone
> 
> Thank you :dust: to you too!!
> Ive just tucked into left over chinese that ive been dying to have since i woke up :blush: so im hoping this is my month otherwise im just a pig lol. Interested to see how you get on with pre seed as ive told OH to look forward to it next month if we are unsuccessful. Good luck!!! xxxxClick to expand...

mmmm yummy


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Ladies

Just checking in on you all. Hoping you are all ok :D


----------



## NicoleB

Tinks I do lol..


----------



## moochacha

Awww what a cute and broody invoking picture you have there Nicole hehe, such a cutie :flower:


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> Awww what a cute and broody invoking picture you have there Nicole hehe, such a cutie :flower:

Thank you thats my 9 month old just minutes after he was born..I love this pic with his daddy holding his hand..


----------



## xshell79

hi everyone 

thought id come and see how you all r doing.....

havent been on for a bit as oh been poorly he bk in hospital... think i might of ov'd at last!!! time will tell.....

was going to see the doc this week coming to see whats going on since still no af after my mc in jan but as oh been poorly i have enuff going on at the mo...would be great if i was to get a bfp as it wud be our first together... anyway hope ur all well and baby dust to all

:dust: :dust:


----------



## moochacha

xshell79 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> thought id come and see how you all r doing.....
> 
> havent been on for a bit as oh been poorly he bk in hospital... think i might of ov'd at last!!! time will tell.....
> 
> was going to see the doc this week coming to see whats going on since still no af after my mc in jan but as oh been poorly i have enuff going on at the mo...would be great if i was to get a bfp as it wud be our first together... anyway hope ur all well and baby dust to all
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Oh no I hope OH gets well soon xox


----------



## nikki-lou25

Sorry to hear OH has been ill hun! I hope he's better soon :hugs:


----------



## mummytga

Hi all!,

How are you all? Happy easter!!
Has anybody experienced cramps since ovulation? ive had them everyday except one when it was all in my back that day. Why can we not symptom spot when we say were not going to this month :haha: Dont want to get any hopes up as i have a 32day cycle so a while to wait yet!!

xxx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ddf8d


----------



## foxyloxy28

mummytga - that's a lovely looking chart you have there. Very promising. Cramps from ovulation are a good sign I believe.

I actually think it's bordering on impossible to not symptom spot :haha:

I hope you ladies are all well. 

l'll try to catch up on charts tomrrow. It's hard to do on my phone, so will log on my pc :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Happy Easter Everyone.

Sorry I havent posted in a bit. Will have to go through tomorrow and see what I have missed..

I stopped one of my supplements to see if my body would regulate and nothing. Just some hurting ov pain like I have had the past two months :cry:


----------



## ablacketer

can you ladies take a peek at my chart? I had a nice temp drop then spike the last two days...


----------



## shaerichelle

Mine did that when I was pregnant in Jan.


----------



## mummytga

foxyloxy28 said:


> mummytga - that's a lovely looking chart you have there. Very promising. Cramps from ovulation are a good sign I believe.
> 
> I actually think it's bordering on impossible to not symptom spot :haha:
> 
> I hope you ladies are all well.
> 
> l'll try to catch up on charts tomrrow. It's hard to do on my phone, so will log on my pc :D

Thank you, i hope so. Wish i had started charting months ago, i think i sympton watch even more now but at least you have half a clue where you are and whats happening! 
I had a very early miscarriage the beginning of feb which i had no idea about until it was nearly over. I had gone to the doctors as i had been bleeding for 10 days and he sent me to have bloods done to confirm thats what it was. I guess it was a chemical although i bled for 3 weeks in total!! If i had been charting i might of had a clue what was happening but then also i suppose not knowing was better :shrug:

Any how positive thinking and good luck to you xxxxx


----------



## mummytga

ablacketer said:


> can you ladies take a peek at my chart? I had a nice temp drop then spike the last two days...

Hi im 6dpo too, when are you due to test? so sorry for your earlier loss hope this is your month!! :flower:
xxx


----------



## ablacketer

Thank you! Im hoping to test about april 14-15th. :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

That could be an ID ablacketer - fingers crossed for you :D

As for me, I've got an appointment to see the nurse at my new GP on Thursday. Just a basic medical I believe, but I am going to lay it on thick with regards to TTC! I've been wondering the last few days whether I have an under active thyroid. I've always had problems with fatigue, but that got put down to my ulcerative colitis. I am a pretty low mood person in general, but recently I have been pretty low and I can barely stay awake during my days off. I've spent most of this weekend snoozing on the sofa. I've looked up the symptoms of hypothyroidism and they appear to be:

Weight gain (check) - I used to be pretty slim, until I was about 20 when I got really ill with my UC. I have found it really difficult to lose weight ever since. I lost 2 stone last year, but put it back on over the winter while I was feeling pretty low. I don't eat particularly badly!

Fatigue (check) - always suffered with this.

Depression (check) - suffered on and off with this for a number of years. 

Infertility (possibly?!) - not even a hint of a BFP EVER!

I have had quite a few blood tests over the years, but I am wondering if this has ever been checked in detail? I'm probably just clutching at straws and trying to find a reason why I haven't conceived yet. But surely all the signs point to SOMETHING being wrong.

Will see if the nurse can recommend anything and I'll book myself in to the new GP asap. 

Sorry for the long post ladies :dohh: I've not posted in a few days, so it's all built up :haha:

Just ordered more soft cups, conceive plus and some OPKs. I don't normally like OPKs but hey ho, gonna give them another go.

Hoep you are all well. Looking forward to hearing all your updates over the remainder of the Easter weekend. :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Foxy do you have pain? or insomnia? Go to the fibro thread I started

:hugs


----------



## fairygirl

Oo, just popped back. Hoe noone minds.
Foxy and Shannon, I was gonna suggest Fibro. Having been diagnosed with it myself, and it can play with your hormones. I'm so worried it is flaring up with pregnancy, gonna get my iron count checked as FX it is that and not my Fibro. My advice is to give up caffeine and alcohol completely and cut out any supplements (incl. grapefruit/pineapple juice) apart from your prenatals. I have also stopped eating anything with artificial sweetners in. You can try honey and cinnamon see if that helps. xx
:dust: to everyone


----------



## shaerichelle

fairygirl said:


> Oo, just popped back. Hoe noone minds.
> Foxy and Shannon, I was gonna suggest Fibro. Having been diagnosed with it myself, and it can play with your hormones. I'm so worried it is flaring up with pregnancy, gonna get my iron count checked as FX it is that and not my Fibro. My advice is to give up caffeine and alcohol completely and cut out any supplements (incl. grapefruit/pineapple juice) apart from your prenatals. I have also stopped eating anything with artificial sweetners in. You can try honey and cinnamon see if that helps. xx
> :dust: to everyone

Oh I know I have it. Have had it for 7 years. I dont have any sugars except Stevia, fruits,fruit juices etc. I am to the point of managing it, but I think around af and ov is when its the worse it burns..the pain. I have read its the nuerotransmitters in your brain you should look it up. I know you are no longer ttc, but I started a thread in ttc for fibro. there are about 6 people I have ran into on here that have it. Also I take supplements for my pain and bowen therapy. But was thinking that was Foxys problem. I dont wish it on anyone however.

I have one cup of tea here and there and alcohol one glass of red wine here and there,... but I pay for it the next day!...


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey Ladies

No, I don't generally have pain. Only if I am having problems with my UC.

I will read up on fibro though, as I know nothing about it.

:D


----------



## shaerichelle

CD 74 here! Put my pos opk in for March 30th pretty sure it was positive.. anyways FF says I have ovd! :wohoo: I am sure even if it wasnt there it would show it in a few days my chart is different from day 50 on.

Miracles do happen


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya shannon,

cd 74!!!!! omggg how do u manage!!!???? ur chart is lookin gud honey!!! my last cycle was 51 days and it felt like forever!!! missed my ov cos i was expectin a bfp or af to come!!

on fertility friend it says i have ov'd on day 14 but noway has that happened..... im so confused !!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

FX your appointment goes well Foxy x


----------



## shaerichelle

xGemxGemx said:


> hiya shannon,
> 
> cd 74!!!!! omggg how do u manage!!!???? ur chart is lookin gud honey!!! my last cycle was 51 days and it felt like forever!!! missed my ov cos i was expectin a bfp or af to come!!
> 
> on fertility friend it says i have ov'd on day 14 but noway has that happened..... im so confused !!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

Lets just say I did cry alot. Esp after having a loss last cycle... I hope this is finally it! 

Gem.. darling you didnt fix your link.. but I got on there and I cant see your chart. You need to setup your home page to see your chart.

Maybe this cycle will be shorter?


----------



## NicoleB

xGemxGemx said:


> hiya shannon,
> 
> cd 74!!!!! omggg how do u manage!!!???? ur chart is lookin gud honey!!! my last cycle was 51 days and it felt like forever!!! missed my ov cos i was expectin a bfp or af to come!!
> 
> on fertility friend it says i have ov'd on day 14 but noway has that happened..... im so confused !!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

omg I almost just cried for you honey.. :hugs:


----------



## xGemxGemx

shaerichelle said:


> xGemxGemx said:
> 
> 
> hiya shannon,
> 
> cd 74!!!!! omggg how do u manage!!!???? ur chart is lookin gud honey!!! my last cycle was 51 days and it felt like forever!!! missed my ov cos i was expectin a bfp or af to come!!
> 
> on fertility friend it says i have ov'd on day 14 but noway has that happened..... im so confused !!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Lets just say I did cry alot. Esp after having a loss last cycle... I hope this is finally it!
> 
> Gem.. darling you didnt fix your link.. but I got on there and I cant see your chart. You need to setup your home page to see your chart.
> 
> Maybe this cycle will be shorter?Click to expand...

awww shannon....im so so sorry 4 ur loss ....ive just read a previous post ......xxxxxxx

.....PMA!!!!! i hope this is it 4 u 2 babe FX'D XXXXXXX ill try fix my link now i really dont think ive ov'd thou cos i usually get more clear watery cm - sorry lol xxxxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi girls can someone please look at my chart? I'm sure I ov'd on cycle day ten and I had a temp spike this morning, not a big one but big enough, I'm pretty sure I'm preggers honestly, I have sore boobies and I'm feeling a bit bloated, pants that used to fit me fine are feeling a bit tight, I'm craving weird things and I'm peeing all the time


----------



## moochacha

Good luck with you appointment foxy!!! :hugs:


----------



## impatient

Yay for u Shannon!!!! So happy to see that you have OV!!! Goodluck!


----------



## shaerichelle

impatient said:


> Yay for u Shannon!!!! So happy to see that you have OV!!! Goodluck!

Thank you impatient. Finally! See Miracles do happen!


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> xGemxGemx said:
> 
> 
> hiya shannon,
> 
> cd 74!!!!! omggg how do u manage!!!???? ur chart is lookin gud honey!!! my last cycle was 51 days and it felt like forever!!! missed my ov cos i was expectin a bfp or af to come!!
> 
> on fertility friend it says i have ov'd on day 14 but noway has that happened..... im so confused !!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxx
> 
> omg I almost just cried for you honey.. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. Its a miracle. I did cry. 

How are you..:hugs::flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

xGemxGemx said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xGemxGemx said:
> 
> 
> hiya shannon,
> 
> cd 74!!!!! omggg how do u manage!!!???? ur chart is lookin gud honey!!! my last cycle was 51 days and it felt like forever!!! missed my ov cos i was expectin a bfp or af to come!!
> 
> on fertility friend it says i have ov'd on day 14 but noway has that happened..... im so confused !!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Lets just say I did cry alot. Esp after having a loss last cycle... I hope this is finally it!
> 
> Gem.. darling you didnt fix your link.. but I got on there and I cant see your chart. You need to setup your home page to see your chart.
> 
> Maybe this cycle will be shorter?Click to expand...
> 
> awww shannon....im so so sorry 4 ur loss ....ive just read a previous post ......xxxxxxx
> 
> .....PMA!!!!! i hope this is it 4 u 2 babe FX'D XXXXXXX ill try fix my link now i really dont think ive ov'd thou cos i usually get more clear watery cm - sorry lol xxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks :hugs: I was just giving up hope.

I can only see your cycle wheel. You need to change it on the home page setup on ff. so when people click your link that can see temperatures.:flower:


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xGemxGemx said:
> 
> 
> hiya shannon,
> 
> cd 74!!!!! omggg how do u manage!!!???? ur chart is lookin gud honey!!! my last cycle was 51 days and it felt like forever!!! missed my ov cos i was expectin a bfp or af to come!!
> 
> on fertility friend it says i have ov'd on day 14 but noway has that happened..... im so confused !!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxx
> 
> omg I almost just cried for you honey.. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Its a miracle. I did cry.
> 
> How are you..:hugs::flower:Click to expand...

I had tears I tell ya...I've been thinking of you alot just hoping you would O so you can move on. 
I'm really good just waiting on the big O now lol
How did your Easter go? The kids made out as always lol they had a sugar high today for sure but I figure its only once a year they eat that much candy at one time so let em have fun.


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xGemxGemx said:
> 
> 
> hiya shannon,
> 
> cd 74!!!!! omggg how do u manage!!!???? ur chart is lookin gud honey!!! my last cycle was 51 days and it felt like forever!!! missed my ov cos i was expectin a bfp or af to come!!
> 
> on fertility friend it says i have ov'd on day 14 but noway has that happened..... im so confused !!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxx
> 
> omg I almost just cried for you honey.. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Its a miracle. I did cry.
> 
> How are you..:hugs::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I had tears I tell ya...I've been thinking of you alot just hoping you would O so you can move on.
> I'm really good just waiting on the big O now lol
> How did your Easter go? The kids made out as always lol they had a sugar high today for sure but I figure its only once a year they eat that much candy at one time so let em have fun.Click to expand...

It went good. The kids were happy with their jelly beans, little gadgets and a gift card. The girls know already lol.. we made eggs and did easter egg hunt. You are getting closer to the big O. I was shocked I ovd, couldnt believe it. I thought AF would be here first. Yesterday on the left side of my uterus I had a harsh pain. I had this last time.. Just thought it would be to early for implantation.

Its okay to be sugared up once a year I am the same way with my son lol

Thanks for the tears of joy :hugs: :flower:


----------



## skymommy08

I'm new to this m/c end of February ttc again. This month is the first cycle just bding when ever since I'm not sure when AF is coming.


----------



## shaerichelle

temping is the best way to go. Its the only way I have had a clue about my cycle.


----------



## molly85

Hey Ladies Shan has just noticed something intresting on my Chart I didn't think I had o'd because of Depo Provera andmy Hypothyroidsim but Shan (&I) see a shift in my chart could you guys have ascan over and see what you think? I am expecting a 6 week cycle with only spotting so have roughly another 10 days beforeI expect :witch: but to be honest I hve white creamy CM and feelbloated in that areahalf thetime so thought she would arrive early


----------



## shaerichelle

Fingers crossed Jo!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Fingers crossed for you Jo, I hope this is your cycle Shannon


----------



## molly85

What did you think Krystal have we gone bonkers?


----------



## Sweetmama26

No I don`t think you`ve gone bonkers because if you have then I have because I can see temp shifts in your chart and mine, and I think mine is indicative of possible pregnancy!


----------



## molly85

OK I am coming to have a look


----------



## molly85

Ohhh yes I can see taht looks very promicing


----------



## Shey

hey krystal im new to the charting thing as well.


----------



## moochacha

OMG Shannon you ovulated!!! :wohoo: fx'd for you :dust:


----------



## moochacha

Sweetmama26 said:


> No I don`t think you`ve gone bonkers because if you have then I have because I can see temp shifts in your chart and mine, and I think mine is indicative of possible pregnancy!

I think it might be ovulation hun, though your pre ovulation temps are very high have you tested at all?


----------



## pichi

Morning girls :)

Thought I'd pop in to see how everyone was doing :) I miss coming in here :(

I've not had a chance to nosey at the usual charts because I'm on my blackberry but I will when I get on the pc. I hope you are all doing well xx

:dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey pichi

How did your scan go?


----------



## pichi

my scan went well thank you :) i have a picture in my journal if you'd like to see. I was told i have a tilted womb so it was harder to get a picture of peanut in their early days. measuring exactly how i should though and a nice strong fetal heartbeat of 171bpm :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Glad things are going well for you Pichi!
Shannon - congratulations on your ovulation!!!
Hope everyone had a nice Easter Weekend, I'm waiting for the Easter Eggs to be reduced before buying DH one:blush:
It's now a week until we see the consultant and feeling both excited and nervous, especially as we might well be pregnant by the time we see her, although think I ov'd on Saturday when I was a moody b*gger and we didn't :sex:, oops. We'll only be 10dpo though so probably too early to test. Now a waiting game.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck at the FS fifi :D

Hope they give you some answers and help.

I've been doing a bit of reading on hypothyroidism. I found a section on BBT in relation to the thyroid. According to the site, BBT of 97.60 + suggest a normal thyroid. Temperatures below 97.60 suggest an under active thyroid, particularly if those temps are CD2 - CD5! Arrgh lol look at my temps!!

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## fifi-folle

I had never heard of this Foxy. I have just done a quick google and it looks like it's a bit controversial, Dr Barnes seems to have put forward this theory and is supported by some but dismissed by others. Have you had your thyroid checked? If your new GP decides to do blood tests then your thyroid should be checked as a matter of course. I'll dig out my letter from FS which lists all the blood tests. 

I've currently got a free trial of the extras on FF and am comparing my charts, it's weird I have what looks like an implantation dip for Feb cycle even though we weren't TTC. Odd. I guess it's a bad idea to try to analyse charts too much!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> OMG Shannon you ovulated!!! :wohoo: fx'd for you :dust:

I know.. Dh and I think its a simple miracle. :haha: A celebration is needed. How are you doing moochacha.


----------



## shaerichelle

fifi-folle said:


> Glad things are going well for you Pichi!
> Shannon - congratulations on your ovulation!!!
> Hope everyone had a nice Easter Weekend, I'm waiting for the Easter Eggs to be reduced before buying DH one:blush:
> It's now a week until we see the consultant and feeling both excited and nervous, especially as we might well be pregnant by the time we see her, although think I ov'd on Saturday when I was a moody b*gger and we didn't :sex:, oops. We'll only be 10dpo though so probably too early to test. Now a waiting game.

I know.. finally... I had some pain I had last time on Saturday-DH bday. think it could me implantation? I swear thats what it was last time.

Good luck at the fs dear! Even better I hope you are preggo. We are close in dpo:) You never know 10dpo it might show.:flower:


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Good luck at the FS fifi :D
> 
> Hope they give you some answers and help.
> 
> I've been doing a bit of reading on hypothyroidism. I found a section on BBT in relation to the thyroid. According to the site, BBT of 97.60 + suggest a normal thyroid. Temperatures below 97.60 suggest an under active thyroid, particularly if those temps are CD2 - CD5! Arrgh lol look at my temps!!
> 
> Anyone know anything about this?

Look at my cd 2 to 5 and I'm below 97.60..I've had 10 pregnancies and 7 babies so I wouldnt hold much into this..I mean really everyones bbt is different. I think the 98.6 as a normal bbt crap is just that crap. I would bet if you look at 100 charts 80% are below that 97.6 on cd 2 to 5 and I'll bet 78% of the ladies with these charts went on to have healthy babies..I dont always do bbt durning af..so I cant say all my temps would be below 97.6 but I know the temps I have done durning this time are below 97.6..my day time temps sometimes run 96.8 and little higher and thats durning the day when they say your temps should be at its highest. I just had my thyroid checked in November and it was normal..


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Nicole. 

I'm clutching at straws to find a reason why I've not seen 2 lines yet! :haha:

Sometimes jokingly I say to OH that I'll have an u/s to see what's going on and they will find just an empty space, :rofl: no womb, ovaries etc lol


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks Nicole.
> 
> I'm clutching at straws to find a reason why I've not seen 2 lines yet! :haha:
> 
> Sometimes jokingly I say to OH that I'll have an u/s to see what's going on and they will find just an empty space, :rofl: no womb, ovaries etc lol

I think sometimes we read to much and scare ourselves. As for those two line they will pop honey. I know how much it hurts when you see bfn all the time tho after 3 1/2 years of them before I got pg with my 9 year old I do know..I also know my weight played a big roll in me not getting pg. Once I got that under control I go pg so fast..


----------



## ablacketer

Thanks foxy, I usually get a dip about 3-4dpo, but this new second dip this morning!! could it be implantion?


----------



## moochacha

ablacketer said:


> Thanks foxy, I usually get a dip about 3-4dpo, but this new second dip this morning!! could it be implantion?

Wow that's some dip!! It looks like an ID!!! :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

NicoleB said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Nicole.
> 
> I'm clutching at straws to find a reason why I've not seen 2 lines yet! :haha:
> 
> Sometimes jokingly I say to OH that I'll have an u/s to see what's going on and they will find just an empty space, :rofl: no womb, ovaries etc lol
> 
> I think sometimes we read to much and scare ourselves. As for those two line they will pop honey. I know how much it hurts when you see bfn all the time tho after 3 1/2 years of them before I got pg with my 9 year old I do know..I also know my weight played a big roll in me not getting pg. Once I got that under control I go pg so fast..Click to expand...

I think my weight is probably playing a part. I am deffo overweight :( i put on a lot in my previous relationship. Partly from having to take steroids for u/c, but also from being really depressed and in a controlling relationship. Before I knew it, he was doing all the cooking - crappy food at that and I very rarely went anywhere, other than to work, so didn't exercise. 

I lost 2 stone last year (have put back 1.5 of that :() so will get back on the healthy eating plan this year to lose more. I'm a UK16, but need to lose about 3 stone! Not sure what that is in kg's, but a lot! 

I'll get there.


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Nicole.
> 
> I'm clutching at straws to find a reason why I've not seen 2 lines yet! :haha:
> 
> Sometimes jokingly I say to OH that I'll have an u/s to see what's going on and they will find just an empty space, :rofl: no womb, ovaries etc lol
> 
> I think sometimes we read to much and scare ourselves. As for those two line they will pop honey. I know how much it hurts when you see bfn all the time tho after 3 1/2 years of them before I got pg with my 9 year old I do know..I also know my weight played a big roll in me not getting pg. Once I got that under control I go pg so fast..Click to expand...
> 
> I think my weight is probably playing a part. I am deffo overweight :( i put on a lot in my previous relationship. Partly from having to take steroids for u/c, but also from being really depressed and in a controlling relationship. Before I knew it, he was doing all the cooking - crappy food at that and I very rarely went anywhere, other than to work, so didn't exercise.
> 
> I lost 2 stone last year (have put back 1.5 of that :() so will get back on the healthy eating plan this year to lose more. I'm a UK16, but need to lose about 3 stone! Not sure what that is in kg's, but a lot!
> 
> I'll get there.Click to expand...

Sorry I dont know kg's or stones lol ..I only know pounds..but I would be happy to help you along to your goal..we could remind each other to eat right and exercise daily (or at least 5 days a week) I'm willing to log all my food intake and exercise..


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Nicole.

I did Slimming World last year. It was really easy to follow. I'm going back on it again and now that the weather is starting to brighten up, I'll be doing more exercise. I really want a treadmill! They are pretty expensive, but I'm going to save up. I have to pay for our trip back home to see my parents in July, so that's going to get me back £300.00 I think that's about $500 roughly! After that though, I'll be getting myself a treadmill so that I have no excuse not to exercise if the weather is pants.

I walk my dogs twice a day before and after work, but that isn't very strenuous exercise! :dohh:


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks Nicole.
> 
> I did Slimming World last year. It was really easy to follow. I'm going back on it again and now that the weather is starting to brighten up, I'll be doing more exercise. I really want a treadmill! They are pretty expensive, but I'm going to save up. I have to pay for our trip back home to see my parents in July, so that's going to get me back £300.00 I think that's about $500 roughly! After that though, I'll be getting myself a treadmill so that I have no excuse not to exercise if the weather is pants.
> 
> I walk my dogs twice a day before and after work, but that isn't very strenuous exercise! :dohh:

I was doing taebo and love it but found I lost weight more slowly then if I did less strenuous exercise..now that the whether is nice here I walk out side daily at least 30 minutes a day and do Leslie Sansone walking dvds inside daily its more then just walking but not stressful at all. I log my exercise here .. https://www.medhelp.org/user_trackers/show/207635?personal_page_id=1305347 I also have a ovulation chart and weight chart here and you can log food..and many other things. I just started logging my exercise here but really like it so far.
I use to log my food my now mostly just add cals as I eat them so I dont go overboard lol you can also log weight, food and exercise and livestrong.com


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh girls! Come join the SOuth Beach Diet thread I started:) Even if you dont want to do southbeach we can all help each other to our goal:)

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...own-while-ttc-join-us-south-beach-diet-9.html


----------



## silverbell

Hi everybody

I hope you don't mind me posting here.

It's my first month charting and so far I am CD17 with no temperature rise. Prior to the BCP I had regular cycles and although I never counted the days they were always on or around 28 to 30 days.

My CP is very high and firm and I noticed higher today than the previous days, but my CM has decreased quite a bit and is now a mixture of watery and creamy (been creamy for quite a few days and has been quite copious). There's not much CM at all now.

I'm just concerned that I haven't ovulated and wondered if this was normal? I know I shouldn't worry, as it's only my first cycle since coming off the BCP at the end of January (nearly 8 weeks before I got AF), but I thought I'd ask to see if this had happened to any of you.

Sorry if my questions are daft - I'm still very new to it, but enjoying the process and finding out about my body.


----------



## NicoleB

silverbell said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I hope you don't mind me posting here.
> 
> It's my first month charting and so far I am CD17 with no temperature rise. Prior to the BCP I had regular cycles and although I never counted the days they were always on or around 28 to 30 days.
> 
> My CP is very high and firm and I noticed higher today than the previous days, but my CM has decreased quite a bit and is now a mixture of watery and creamy (been creamy for quite a few days and has been quite copious). There's not much CM at all now.
> 
> I'm just concerned that I haven't ovulated and wondered if this was normal? I know I shouldn't worry, as it's only my first cycle since coming off the BCP at the end of January (nearly 8 weeks before I got AF), but I thought I'd ask to see if this had happened to any of you.
> 
> Sorry if my questions are daft - I'm still very new to it, but enjoying the process and finding out about my body.

Do you have a link to your chart hun? I also O later then cd 20 (only a couple time I've ever Od sooner then cd 20) I wouldnt worry about it honey.


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> Oh girls! Come join the SOuth Beach Diet thread I started:) Even if you dont want to do southbeach we can all help each other to our goal:)
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...own-while-ttc-join-us-south-beach-diet-9.html

Shannon I like shouthbeach bars yummy..


----------



## silverbell

NicoleB said:


> Do you have a link to your chart hun? I also O later then cd 20 (only a couple time I've ever Od sooner then cd 20) I wouldnt worry about it honey.

Sorry, here is a link: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ba9a9

Well that's good to know! :thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## NicoleB

It doesn't look like you've od yet but like I said dont worry about it..a lot of ladies O later..


----------



## shaerichelle

Shes right look at me silverbell..:haha:

Nicole the food is good. I need to find my books.


----------



## NicoleB

I've only had the bars..what other kind of food do they have?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Foxy - I've been hypo for thirteen years. My endocrinologist did a study on early pregnancy and hypothyroidism and said that I should have no trouble conceiving if my TSH levels are good - and they have been for the year we've been trying. I've had my thyroid taken out because of a cancerous nodule so I completely rely on the medication to replace my thyroid hormone and have been told that it doesn't cause any issues for conceiving, unless my levels are off. So it is a good thing to check but don't worry - if you have an issue they'll get your levels right.


----------



## Tinks85

skymommy08 said:


> I'm new to this m/c end of February ttc again. This month is the first cycle just bding when ever since I'm not sure when AF is coming.

Sorry to hear about your loss. Charting has really helped me, i find it very usefull.

GL hun, hope you get your :bfp: soon :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls

I am wanting to lose a few pounds as well, i lost just over a stone last year for my wedding but put it all back on and then some :wacko:

I am a little woried about dieting encase it effects TTC. Is this silly??? I do find it hard to lose weight and normally have to be very strict if i am to shed the pounds.

Plus all the chocolate thats around at the mo is a nightmare :haha:

Does anyone have any advice???


----------



## bernina

Hi! Hope everyone had a very nice Easter weekend :flower:

*Angel*, yeah for the early ovulation! Plan to test on Tax Day I see :)

*Jamie*, haha, love the 2 "monkeys"!!! All they need are little cymbals in their front paws!

*Moochacha*, sorry to hear you're under the weather. Really hope you're on the mend soon. Sometimes those oopsie moments are all it takes :)

*Fifi*, I see your appt is getting very near, really hope they give you a thorough work-up and come up with a plan that will get you that sticky BFP you so very much deserve.

*Mummytga*, your post ov temps look totally normal to me. Now that you've got a few more temps on there things are looking good. You're definitely not out of the running at all! I've been having cramps and back pain since ovulation time. Enough that I really think even if I wasn't symptom spotting that I'd still feel them. Just kind of dull throbs in various places.

*Sahrene*, glad you had a good time in Vegas. Here's to new beginnings!!

*Calliebaby*, not sure I ever congratulated you on your BFP. A very happy, healthy and sticky 9 mos to you!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :dance:

*Nicole*, your new profile pic is stunning!!! Grandma my arse!

*Tinks*, I've been using pre-seed for a while now, got my 2nd BFP the very first month using it. This cycle was my first on Clomid which can cause your cm to dry up, so we used a full plunger full every day around ov time just in case. I had absolutely no ewcm (usually I have some) and only a little bit of water, so I def needed all the extra help I could get!

*Xshell*, sorry to hear about your OH, really hope he's doing better. :hugs:

*Shannon*, woa hoo for ovulation :happydance: !!!! Come on temps, rise rise rise (and stay that way for oh, 9 mos or so)!! 

*Foxy*, so glad your appt is fast approaching. Good call on the thyroid, def something worth checking out for sure. It's a simple blood test so make sure they request it as soon as possible. Sounds like you're all stocked up for this cycle!!

*Fairygirl*, glad to hear from you, hope all is well and that low iron is the culprit. 

*Sweetmama*, very promising signs, can't wait until it's time for you to test!!!

*Skymommy*, welcome. Very sorry for your loss but really hope that charting helps you to get a sticky BFP very very soon.

*Pichi*, hi honey, hope everything is going great for you. Glad the scan went well!!

*Silverbell*, welcome! Your chart is looking good, but I agree doesn't look like you've o'd yet this cycle. Keep monitoring your cervical mucus and taking those temps and fertility friend will help you to pinpoint ovulation.

According to FF (although with dotted lines) I ovulated on cd 17. My waking times haven't been very consistent, we started sleeping with the windows open, so basically I'm not sure how accurate some of my temps are. I do think based on other signs (cm, cervical position, ovulation pains, fertility monitor) that cd 17 or cd 18 was probably when I o'd which is great news compared to my usual cd 21!! Very pleased with that. What I'm not pleased with is the total lack of ewcm and also very little watery cm. I'm guessing the Clomid is to blame on that front. Today's temp dropped below the coverline, and usually I'm not the type to worry about one temp, but for some reason I just have this feeling in the back of my head that I didn't ovulate properly this cycle. Guess only time will tell now. I also had these short shooting pains around each ovary starting around cd 17 and lasting until cd 20. Probably another side effect of the Clomid. 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying some nice Spring weather!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

moochacha said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> No I don`t think you`ve gone bonkers because if you have then I have because I can see temp shifts in your chart and mine, and I think mine is indicative of possible pregnancy!
> 
> I think it might be ovulation hun, though your pre ovulation temps are very high have you tested at all?Click to expand...

I have but they were BFP, but I'm blaming that on being too early to test, I'm fairly certain I ov'd on CD10 because I had a clear drop that day.



bernina said:


> Hi! Hope everyone had a very nice Easter weekend :flower:
> 
> *Angel*, yeah for the early ovulation! Plan to test on Tax Day I see :)
> 
> *Jamie*, haha, love the 2 "monkeys"!!! All they need are little cymbals in their front paws!
> 
> *Moochacha*, sorry to hear you're under the weather. Really hope you're on the mend soon. Sometimes those oopsie moments are all it takes :)
> 
> *Fifi*, I see your appt is getting very near, really hope they give you a thorough work-up and come up with a plan that will get you that sticky BFP you so very much deserve.
> 
> *Mummytga*, your post ov temps look totally normal to me. Now that you've got a few more temps on there things are looking good. You're definitely not out of the running at all! I've been having cramps and back pain since ovulation time. Enough that I really think even if I wasn't symptom spotting that I'd still feel them. Just kind of dull throbs in various places.
> 
> *Sahrene*, glad you had a good time in Vegas. Here's to new beginnings!!
> 
> *Calliebaby*, not sure I ever congratulated you on your BFP. A very happy, healthy and sticky 9 mos to you!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> *Nicole*, your new profile pic is stunning!!! Grandma my arse!
> 
> *Tinks*, I've been using pre-seed for a while now, got my 2nd BFP the very first month using it. This cycle was my first on Clomid which can cause your cm to dry up, so we used a full plunger full every day around ov time just in case. I had absolutely no ewcm (usually I have some) and only a little bit of water, so I def needed all the extra help I could get!
> 
> *Xshell*, sorry to hear about your OH, really hope he's doing better. :hugs:
> 
> *Shannon*, woa hoo for ovulation :happydance: !!!! Come on temps, rise rise rise (and stay that way for oh, 9 mos or so)!!
> 
> *Foxy*, so glad your appt is fast approaching. Good call on the thyroid, def something worth checking out for sure. It's a simple blood test so make sure they request it as soon as possible. Sounds like you're all stocked up for this cycle!!
> 
> *Fairygirl*, glad to hear from you, hope all is well and that low iron is the culprit.
> 
> *Sweetmama*, very promising signs, can't wait until it's time for you to test!!!
> 
> *Skymommy*, welcome. Very sorry for your loss but really hope that charting helps you to get a sticky BFP very very soon.
> 
> *Pichi*, hi honey, hope everything is going great for you. Glad the scan went well!!
> 
> *Silverbell*, welcome! Your chart is looking good, but I agree doesn't look like you've o'd yet this cycle. Keep monitoring your cervical mucus and taking those temps and fertility friend will help you to pinpoint ovulation.
> 
> According to FF (although with dotted lines) I ovulated on cd 17. My waking times haven't been very consistent, we started sleeping with the windows open, so basically I'm not sure how accurate some of my temps are. I do think based on other signs (cm, cervical position, ovulation pains, fertility monitor) that cd 17 or cd 18 was probably when I o'd which is great news compared to my usual cd 21!! Very pleased with that. What I'm not pleased with is the total lack of ewcm and also very little watery cm. I'm guessing the Clomid is to blame on that front. Today's temp dropped below the coverline, and usually I'm not the type to worry about one temp, but for some reason I just have this feeling in the back of my head that I didn't ovulate properly this cycle. Guess only time will tell now. I also had these short shooting pains around each ovary starting around cd 17 and lasting until cd 20. Probably another side effect of the Clomid.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and enjoying some nice Spring weather!!

Thanks Bernina, I have some symptoms too, I'm peeing all the time, craving weird things and also sore boobies and I feel full in the belly, my pants that fit me just days ago, no longer fit lol


----------



## JB3

Hello al
Hope you are all well
Im a bit worried as I have not been able to temp for the last 2 days, DS has been in hospital with croup and I have this really awful sore throat. I have no idea what my temps are which is really annoying because i was wanting to keep an eye on them as my fertility signs did not correspond with my temp shift.
:nope::nope:


----------



## sahrene1978

Hi ladies! I used to have severe bleeding every period and would have to go in and get a pill to stop it.This and the fact that at 29 I got shingles forced me to lose weight. I am 5'4 and at one point was over 220 pounds. I did weight watchers online and lost 20 and then started weight watchers through meetings. Then I lost 70 more pounds. I hit my goal of 130 in December. I have been doing good except for this past month coming off birth control and then going on vacation didn't help so I am up 5 as of yesterday but I am back on track now. I find it the easiest and healthiest way to lose weight. Plus it is fun for me to count points. 

But I will tell you besides feeling so much better I can tell you my periods are feeling so normal. It really does make a big difference when it comes to my hormone levels being regular. My face is clearer than it has been in years and I have much more energy than I had the past 10 years. It is a every day battle but one that is worth the fight. 


Sahrene


----------



## Sweetmama26

Sahrene - I've heard so many good things about the weight watchers diet. Good luck and glad you're having fun at it


----------



## sahrene1978

Sweetmama26 said:


> Sahrene - I've heard so many good things about the weight watchers diet. Good luck and glad you're having fun at it

Thanks! I am a lifetime member now so I am doing maintenance only but to me is harder than losing weight..lol. But it took me a year from starting ww meeting to reach my goal. I started running as well and so far have ran a 5k and 8k. :)


Sahrene


----------



## silverbell

Thank you so much everybody.

You've reassured me and I'm going to try not to worry. As you may have guessed, I'm a bit of a worrier generally :blush:

I'm sure OV will happen soon. I'll keep charting away.

Thanks again!


----------



## Tinks85

bernina said:


> *Tinks*, I've been using pre-seed for a while now, got my 2nd BFP the very first month using it. This cycle was my first on Clomid which can cause your cm to dry up, so we used a full plunger full every day around ov time just in case. I had absolutely no ewcm (usually I have some) and only a little bit of water, so I def needed all the extra help I could get!
> 
> According to FF (although with dotted lines) I ovulated on cd 17. My waking times haven't been very consistent, we started sleeping with the windows open, so basically I'm not sure how accurate some of my temps are. I do think based on other signs (cm, cervical position, ovulation pains, fertility monitor) that cd 17 or cd 18 was probably when I o'd which is great news compared to my usual cd 21!! Very pleased with that. What I'm not pleased with is the total lack of ewcm and also very little watery cm. I'm guessing the Clomid is to blame on that front. Today's temp dropped below the coverline, and usually I'm not the type to worry about one temp, but for some reason I just have this feeling in the back of my head that I didn't ovulate properly this cycle. Guess only time will tell now. I also had these short shooting pains around each ovary starting around cd 17 and lasting until cd 20. Probably another side effect of the Clomid.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and enjoying some nice Spring weather!!

I have heard loads of good things about pre seed and conceive plus so very optamistic.

Could the temp drop and pains not be implantion????? If not try not to worry and see what your temp is in the morning.

GL hun lots of :dust: your way


----------



## Tinks85

JB3 said:


> Hello al
> Hope you are all well
> Im a bit worried as I have not been able to temp for the last 2 days, DS has been in hospital with croup and I have this really awful sore throat. I have no idea what my temps are which is really annoying because i was wanting to keep an eye on them as my fertility signs did not correspond with my temp shift.
> :nope::nope:

Hope your DS feels better soon. My neice had croup and had to spend a night in hospital last sumer, its not nice. Hope hes on the mend.

Try not to worry about your temps, there is nothing you could have done about it. At least you know when you ov'd :hugs:

Sharene - Well done for losing all that weight, glad it has improved your health. Any weight lose tips??

Sorry for the double posting girls hehe


----------



## ablacketer

thanks bernina! YAY for implantation dips! crossing fingers!


----------



## sahrene1978

> Sharene - Well done for losing all that weight, glad it has improved your health. Any weight lose tips??



I would say the best way to lose weight if you cant do weight watchers is write down everything you eat. Keeping a log of what you eat will help you. That means writing it down BEFORE you eat it..lol. Eat what the correct serving size says to eat and eat plenty of filling foods.

Try to stay away from cheese and processed foods.. But most important is to take each day as a new one. Don't punish yourself for having a bad day just move forward and make good decisions. You will start to feel better and pick up good eating habits along the way. 

Once you have better eating habits then transition into regular exercise but try not to do it all at once because it is too easy to get overwhelmed and give up entirely. Make small goals for yourself and reward yourself for those baby steps!!!!!!!!!


Sahrene


----------



## shaerichelle

bernina said:


> Hi! Hope everyone had a very nice Easter weekend :flower:
> 
> 
> *Shannon*, woa hoo for ovulation :happydance: !!!! Come on temps, rise rise rise (and stay that way for oh, 9 mos or so)!!
> 
> 
> According to FF (although with dotted lines) I ovulated on cd 17. My waking times haven't been very consistent, we started sleeping with the windows open, so basically I'm not sure how accurate some of my temps are. I do think based on other signs (cm, cervical position, ovulation pains, fertility monitor) that cd 17 or cd 18 was probably when I o'd which is great news compared to my usual cd 21!! Very pleased with that. What I'm not pleased with is the total lack of ewcm and also very little watery cm. I'm guessing the Clomid is to blame on that front. Today's temp dropped below the coverline, and usually I'm not the type to worry about one temp, but for some reason I just have this feeling in the back of my head that I didn't ovulate properly this cycle. Guess only time will tell now. I also had these short shooting pains around each ovary starting around cd 17 and lasting until cd 20. Probably another side effect of the Clomid.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and enjoying some nice Spring weather!!

Thanks finally I know!

I had very little ewcm as well until the day of ov and now again not having much cm. What you might have experienced is ovulation pain! I get it pretty bad. I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## foxyloxy28

bernina - I very much hope that that temp drop is a lovely ID. Fingers crossed for a BFP :D


----------



## NicoleB

bernina said:


> Hi! Hope everyone had a very nice Easter weekend :flower:
> 
> *Angel*, yeah for the early ovulation! Plan to test on Tax Day I see :)
> 
> *Jamie*, haha, love the 2 "monkeys"!!! All they need are little cymbals in their front paws!
> 
> *Moochacha*, sorry to hear you're under the weather. Really hope you're on the mend soon. Sometimes those oopsie moments are all it takes :)
> 
> *Fifi*, I see your appt is getting very near, really hope they give you a thorough work-up and come up with a plan that will get you that sticky BFP you so very much deserve.
> 
> *Mummytga*, your post ov temps look totally normal to me. Now that you've got a few more temps on there things are looking good. You're definitely not out of the running at all! I've been having cramps and back pain since ovulation time. Enough that I really think even if I wasn't symptom spotting that I'd still feel them. Just kind of dull throbs in various places.
> 
> *Sahrene*, glad you had a good time in Vegas. Here's to new beginnings!!
> 
> *Calliebaby*, not sure I ever congratulated you on your BFP. A very happy, healthy and sticky 9 mos to you!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> *Nicole*, your new profile pic is stunning!!! Grandma my arse!
> 
> *Tinks*, I've been using pre-seed for a while now, got my 2nd BFP the very first month using it. This cycle was my first on Clomid which can cause your cm to dry up, so we used a full plunger full every day around ov time just in case. I had absolutely no ewcm (usually I have some) and only a little bit of water, so I def needed all the extra help I could get!
> 
> *Xshell*, sorry to hear about your OH, really hope he's doing better. :hugs:
> 
> *Shannon*, woa hoo for ovulation :happydance: !!!! Come on temps, rise rise rise (and stay that way for oh, 9 mos or so)!!
> 
> *Foxy*, so glad your appt is fast approaching. Good call on the thyroid, def something worth checking out for sure. It's a simple blood test so make sure they request it as soon as possible. Sounds like you're all stocked up for this cycle!!
> 
> *Fairygirl*, glad to hear from you, hope all is well and that low iron is the culprit.
> 
> *Sweetmama*, very promising signs, can't wait until it's time for you to test!!!
> 
> *Skymommy*, welcome. Very sorry for your loss but really hope that charting helps you to get a sticky BFP very very soon.
> 
> *Pichi*, hi honey, hope everything is going great for you. Glad the scan went well!!
> 
> *Silverbell*, welcome! Your chart is looking good, but I agree doesn't look like you've o'd yet this cycle. Keep monitoring your cervical mucus and taking those temps and fertility friend will help you to pinpoint ovulation.
> 
> According to FF (although with dotted lines) I ovulated on cd 17. My waking times haven't been very consistent, we started sleeping with the windows open, so basically I'm not sure how accurate some of my temps are. I do think based on other signs (cm, cervical position, ovulation pains, fertility monitor) that cd 17 or cd 18 was probably when I o'd which is great news compared to my usual cd 21!! Very pleased with that. What I'm not pleased with is the total lack of ewcm and also very little watery cm. I'm guessing the Clomid is to blame on that front. Today's temp dropped below the coverline, and usually I'm not the type to worry about one temp, but for some reason I just have this feeling in the back of my head that I didn't ovulate properly this cycle. Guess only time will tell now. I also had these short shooting pains around each ovary starting around cd 17 and lasting until cd 20. Probably another side effect of the Clomid.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and enjoying some nice Spring weather!!

thank you so much!! I wish the pic was more clear on here tho lol


----------



## NicoleB

bernina said:


> Hi! Hope everyone had a very nice Easter weekend :flower:
> 
> *Angel*, yeah for the early ovulation! Plan to test on Tax Day I see :)
> 
> *Jamie*, haha, love the 2 "monkeys"!!! All they need are little cymbals in their front paws!
> 
> *Moochacha*, sorry to hear you're under the weather. Really hope you're on the mend soon. Sometimes those oopsie moments are all it takes :)
> 
> *Fifi*, I see your appt is getting very near, really hope they give you a thorough work-up and come up with a plan that will get you that sticky BFP you so very much deserve.
> 
> *Mummytga*, your post ov temps look totally normal to me. Now that you've got a few more temps on there things are looking good. You're definitely not out of the running at all! I've been having cramps and back pain since ovulation time. Enough that I really think even if I wasn't symptom spotting that I'd still feel them. Just kind of dull throbs in various places.
> 
> *Sahrene*, glad you had a good time in Vegas. Here's to new beginnings!!
> 
> *Calliebaby*, not sure I ever congratulated you on your BFP. A very happy, healthy and sticky 9 mos to you!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> *Nicole*, your new profile pic is stunning!!! Grandma my arse!
> 
> *Tinks*, I've been using pre-seed for a while now, got my 2nd BFP the very first month using it. This cycle was my first on Clomid which can cause your cm to dry up, so we used a full plunger full every day around ov time just in case. I had absolutely no ewcm (usually I have some) and only a little bit of water, so I def needed all the extra help I could get!
> 
> *Xshell*, sorry to hear about your OH, really hope he's doing better. :hugs:
> 
> *Shannon*, woa hoo for ovulation :happydance: !!!! Come on temps, rise rise rise (and stay that way for oh, 9 mos or so)!!
> 
> *Foxy*, so glad your appt is fast approaching. Good call on the thyroid, def something worth checking out for sure. It's a simple blood test so make sure they request it as soon as possible. Sounds like you're all stocked up for this cycle!!
> 
> *Fairygirl*, glad to hear from you, hope all is well and that low iron is the culprit.
> 
> *Sweetmama*, very promising signs, can't wait until it's time for you to test!!!
> 
> *Skymommy*, welcome. Very sorry for your loss but really hope that charting helps you to get a sticky BFP very very soon.
> 
> *Pichi*, hi honey, hope everything is going great for you. Glad the scan went well!!
> 
> *Silverbell*, welcome! Your chart is looking good, but I agree doesn't look like you've o'd yet this cycle. Keep monitoring your cervical mucus and taking those temps and fertility friend will help you to pinpoint ovulation.
> 
> According to FF (although with dotted lines) I ovulated on cd 17. My waking times haven't been very consistent, we started sleeping with the windows open, so basically I'm not sure how accurate some of my temps are. I do think based on other signs (cm, cervical position, ovulation pains, fertility monitor) that cd 17 or cd 18 was probably when I o'd which is great news compared to my usual cd 21!! Very pleased with that. What I'm not pleased with is the total lack of ewcm and also very little watery cm. I'm guessing the Clomid is to blame on that front. Today's temp dropped below the coverline, and usually I'm not the type to worry about one temp, but for some reason I just have this feeling in the back of my head that I didn't ovulate properly this cycle. Guess only time will tell now. I also had these short shooting pains around each ovary starting around cd 17 and lasting until cd 20. Probably another side effect of the Clomid.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and enjoying some nice Spring weather!!

I agree with ffs cd 16 for you..that drop means nothing honey..or it could mean implant.. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Tinks85 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I am wanting to lose a few pounds as well, i lost just over a stone last year for my wedding but put it all back on and then some :wacko:
> 
> I am a little woried about dieting encase it effects TTC. Is this silly??? I do find it hard to lose weight and normally have to be very strict if i am to shed the pounds.
> 
> Plus all the chocolate thats around at the mo is a nightmare :haha:
> 
> Does anyone have any advice???

This is just my 2 cents but I really dont think dieting affects ttc I was dieting with I got pg with my 5 year old and was still dieting when I got pg with my 3 1/2, 2 & 9 month old (and dieting when I got pg with my two losses)..of course because they are so close in age I was dieting to lose pg weight form the pg before that lol but dieting none the less


----------



## SmileyShazza

Right I'm finally feeling more my normal self (well as normal as that can be!) just in time for the bonkathon of this week. If anything being ill has stopped me stressing aout everything so much this month. My chart is shot to pieces at the moment as my temperature was so erratic while I was ill I just didn't bother recording it. I'm hoping that now it has regulated a bit I can claw it back so it will still pinpoint o later this week.

I have ordered some more internet cheapie ov tests and also a pack of Clearblue digis to definitely confirm the cheapies are right when I get a line and have also ordered 10 ultra early hpts. Got a vey faint second line on an opk today so am wondering if O may be a little early this month as not due till Thursday - have given OH tonight off and told him to conserve his energy https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/j_gaba.gif

I'm determined to catch that eggy this month!


----------



## NicoleB

There is so much candy around me right now.. yesterday and the day before was awful lol we had both Easter and we celebrated Grace's 5th (she'll be 5 tomorrow) b-day..but as of today I'm back on track (all tho I've been getting my exercise in daily) i'm back to watching what I eat also. I dont want to lose any weight heck according to both my ob and family doc i'm under weight at 5foot 6 and 125 pounds (my body frame is medium so they think I should weigh more..what ever lol) but I feel good here and here I shall stay..anyway my only advise for anyone would be to watch what you eat first and foremost and exercise daily or at least 5 days a week. dieting really isn't hard if you set your mind to it. and if knowing you may well become pg faster if you are at the right weight helps think of that everytime you dont want to exercise or you want to eat the wrong foods. And take a free day once a week that helps you not to get board with it..I take Saturday as my free day and eat dinner out with dh (Saturday is date day :) )


----------



## NicoleB

I got my 20 digi opks today woot woot now I have them and like 25 cheap ones to work with..


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> There is so much candy around me right now.. yesterday and the day before was awful lol we had both Easter and we celebrated Grace's 5th (she'll be 5 tomorrow) b-day..but as of today I'm back on track (all tho I've been getting my exercise in daily) i'm back to watching what I eat also. I dont want to lose any weight heck according to both my ob and family doc i'm under weight at 5foot 6 and 125 pounds (my body frame is medium so they think I should weigh more..what ever lol) but I feel good here and here I shall stay..anyway my only advise for anyone would be to watch what you eat first and foremost and exercise daily or at least 5 days a week. dieting really isn't hard if you set your mind to it. and if knowing you may well become pg faster if you are at the right weight helps think of that everytime you dont want to exercise or you want to eat the wrong foods. And take a free day once a week that helps you not to get board with it..I take Saturday as my free day and eat dinner out with dh (Saturday is date day :) )

I'm missing the gym :cry: I can't wait to get over the flu so I can hit it hard :wohoo: I'm a really competitive person so I naturally have to be better than DH when it comes to our gym time together. :haha:

Fitness, dieting, eating good food has been the main bond DH and I share I don't think we will ever change that. We are training for a few 10km - 20 km fun runs for charity in the summer also I really want to do a 10 day trek along the bay of fires during our first wedding anniversary and 30ths so that's the main reason we are WTT. It's going to blow my mind!


----------



## moochacha

Af came early today, totally unexpected but its all good so the time I get back to the gym and recover from the flu I'll be AF free.

No wonder why I was such a bitch to DH last night :haha::blush:


----------



## moochacha

Ooooh DH and I have decided to work at home doing logos, wedding photography while both doing a Bachelors in Education (Primary). YAY I've finally convinced him that we should both be teachers. It's a 4 year commitment but we are both excited and hopefully this can take us overseas or even in outback Australia teaching on a aboriginal community or something. 

Plus we will both get school holidays off.


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Nicole.
> 
> I'm clutching at straws to find a reason why I've not seen 2 lines yet! :haha:
> 
> Sometimes jokingly I say to OH that I'll have an u/s to see what's going on and they will find just an empty space, :rofl: no womb, ovaries etc lol
> 
> I think sometimes we read to much and scare ourselves. As for those two line they will pop honey. I know how much it hurts when you see bfn all the time tho after 3 1/2 years of them before I got pg with my 9 year old I do know..I also know my weight played a big roll in me not getting pg. Once I got that under control I go pg so fast..Click to expand...
> 
> I think my weight is probably playing a part. I am deffo overweight :( i put on a lot in my previous relationship. Partly from having to take steroids for u/c, but also from being really depressed and in a controlling relationship. Before I knew it, he was doing all the cooking - crappy food at that and I very rarely went anywhere, other than to work, so didn't exercise.
> 
> I lost 2 stone last year (have put back 1.5 of that :() so will get back on the healthy eating plan this year to lose more. I'm a UK16, but need to lose about 3 stone! Not sure what that is in kg's, but a lot!
> 
> I'll get there.Click to expand...

Hey Foxy,

I was overweight for the last 12 months because I had to take steroids as well. I remember some of the first posts I put on this thread was about being overweight. I rejoined the gym which I had to stop because of all the operations I was having because of my kidney problems I had 5 ops in total.

I've lost almost 30 Kgs, size 18 to 10 in the last few months because of the gym, I would totally recommend biting the bullet and going to the gym. Exercising alone is boring and didn't really work for me, DH bought me a super flash treadmill I didn't lose any weight on it because my body needed to do more than walk/run I needed a full fitness routine.

Alas weight loss is made from 30% exercise and 70% food but I eat 5/6 meals a day and do cardo work out 3 days a week and weight training 3 days a week. Sundays I do nothing but lay around all day stuffing my face with any food I want because I use a trick call calorie loading so one day a week I eat a high cal diet followed by a low cal diet the next day which stops your body from stalling to lose weight.

So yeah the good old gym and low GI diet has given me a new body in only 3 cycles!! lost 3-4 dress sizes and 30 kgs lighter and all in the whole time I've know you laides hehe.


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> Ooooh DH and I have decided to work at home doing logos, wedding photography while both doing a Bachelors in Education (Primary). YAY I've finally convinced him that we should both be teachers. It's a 4 year commitment but we are both excited and hopefully this can take us overseas or even in outback Australia teaching on a aboriginal community or something.
> 
> Plus we will both get school holidays off.

Awesome. I do photography and I do graphic design too.. love it.. !!


----------



## Snugggs

Hi Ladies,

Not been around for a while, my PMA ran away and it's taken me until now to find it again.
Well had a terrible AF, had it for almost 20 days but on a plus note i OV'd on a more sensible day (so no 60 day cycle for me this time).
I'm in the 2ww now ... POAS tonight and not at all sure about the results. I guess i shall have to see what the next few days bring.

Hope you're all holding up ok? xxxx :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Nicole.
> 
> I'm clutching at straws to find a reason why I've not seen 2 lines yet! :haha:
> 
> Sometimes jokingly I say to OH that I'll have an u/s to see what's going on and they will find just an empty space, :rofl: no womb, ovaries etc lol
> 
> I think sometimes we read to much and scare ourselves. As for those two line they will pop honey. I know how much it hurts when you see bfn all the time tho after 3 1/2 years of them before I got pg with my 9 year old I do know..I also know my weight played a big roll in me not getting pg. Once I got that under control I go pg so fast..Click to expand...
> 
> I think my weight is probably playing a part. I am deffo overweight :( i put on a lot in my previous relationship. Partly from having to take steroids for u/c, but also from being really depressed and in a controlling relationship. Before I knew it, he was doing all the cooking - crappy food at that and I very rarely went anywhere, other than to work, so didn't exercise.
> 
> I lost 2 stone last year (have put back 1.5 of that :() so will get back on the healthy eating plan this year to lose more. I'm a UK16, but need to lose about 3 stone! Not sure what that is in kg's, but a lot!
> 
> I'll get there.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Foxy,
> 
> I was overweight for the last 12 months because I had to take steroids as well. I remember some of the first posts I put on this thread was about being overweight. I rejoined the gym which I had to stop because of all the operations I was having because of my kidney problems I had 5 ops in total.
> 
> I've lost almost 30 Kgs, size 18 to 10 in the last few months because of the gym, I would totally recommend biting the bullet and going to the gym. Exercising alone is boring and didn't really work for me, DH bought me a super flash treadmill I didn't lose any weight on it because my body needed to do more than walk/run I needed a full fitness routine.
> 
> Alas weight loss is made from 30% exercise and 70% food but I eat 5/6 meals a day and do cardo work out 3 days a week and weight training 3 days a week. Sundays I do nothing but lay around all day stuffing my face with any food I want because I use a trick call calorie loading so one day a week I eat a high cal diet followed by a low cal diet the next day which stops your body from stalling to lose weight.
> 
> So yeah the good old gym and low GI diet has given me a new body in only 3 cycles!! lost 3-4 dress sizes and 30 kgs lighter and all in the whole time I've know you laides hehe.Click to expand...

Thats awesome!


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh DH and I have decided to work at home doing logos, wedding photography while both doing a Bachelors in Education (Primary). YAY I've finally convinced him that we should both be teachers. It's a 4 year commitment but we are both excited and hopefully this can take us overseas or even in outback Australia teaching on a aboriginal community or something.
> 
> Plus we will both get school holidays off.
> 
> Awesome. I do photography and I do graphic design too.. love it.. !!Click to expand...

Yeah DH and I were both Graphic Designers he currently works as Studio Art Director for a marketing company that does Disney packaging and I hated the competitive side of Graphic Design and studied to become a nurse years ago. DH hates the design industry because of the deadlines, undercutting etc but he has very good portfolio and we have a side business of doing logo design, corporate imaging, packaging design etc. It's small because we only started it so we can invoice friends for work we do for them we have a client base of like 15 lol but it actually gives us a bit of cash and we could easily live off it while we study to become teachers. DH is going to primary with me at first then he might go off to secondary school teaching Graphic Design. :dance:

I'm horrible at taking pictures  But I'm really good at retouching and overlays so DH takes pictures and we both share the retouching load.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Moochacha - sounds like that would be a fun time teaching in the outback. I also love photography!


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

so is charting taking your temp? how do people follow each others on BNB? someone was rude to me in another forum because i didnt know it was for 'chart stalking" only. so i guess what i want to know is how one does this? i guess you wld have to be pretty well versed to even begin! thx for any info!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome WantAnthr

Sorry to hear someone was rude to you. Your are more than welcome here. :D

The basics are:

BBT thermometer - 2 decimal place one 
You need to take your temp every morning when you wake - at the same time if possible - or as close to it as you can
Don't talk or drinl etc before temping and try to only make minimal movement.
Fertility friend has a course you can do 

The chart probably won't make much sense to start with, but overall, you are looking for a sustained temp rise to confirm ovulation.

Sorry it's only a short post, on my mobile getting ready for work. :D


----------



## mummytga

bernina said:


> Hi! Hope everyone had a very nice Easter weekend :flower:
> 
> *Angel*, yeah for the early ovulation! Plan to test on Tax Day I see :)
> 
> *Jamie*, haha, love the 2 "monkeys"!!! All they need are little cymbals in their front paws!
> 
> *Moochacha*, sorry to hear you're under the weather. Really hope you're on the mend soon. Sometimes those oopsie moments are all it takes :)
> 
> *Fifi*, I see your appt is getting very near, really hope they give you a thorough work-up and come up with a plan that will get you that sticky BFP you so very much deserve.
> 
> *Mummytga*, your post ov temps look totally normal to me. Now that you've got a few more temps on there things are looking good. You're definitely not out of the running at all! I've been having cramps and back pain since ovulation time. Enough that I really think even if I wasn't symptom spotting that I'd still feel them. Just kind of dull throbs in various places.
> 
> *Sahrene*, glad you had a good time in Vegas. Here's to new beginnings!!
> 
> *Calliebaby*, not sure I ever congratulated you on your BFP. A very happy, healthy and sticky 9 mos to you!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> *Nicole*, your new profile pic is stunning!!! Grandma my arse!
> 
> *Tinks*, I've been using pre-seed for a while now, got my 2nd BFP the very first month using it. This cycle was my first on Clomid which can cause your cm to dry up, so we used a full plunger full every day around ov time just in case. I had absolutely no ewcm (usually I have some) and only a little bit of water, so I def needed all the extra help I could get!
> 
> *Xshell*, sorry to hear about your OH, really hope he's doing better. :hugs:
> 
> *Shannon*, woa hoo for ovulation :happydance: !!!! Come on temps, rise rise rise (and stay that way for oh, 9 mos or so)!!
> 
> *Foxy*, so glad your appt is fast approaching. Good call on the thyroid, def something worth checking out for sure. It's a simple blood test so make sure they request it as soon as possible. Sounds like you're all stocked up for this cycle!!
> 
> *Fairygirl*, glad to hear from you, hope all is well and that low iron is the culprit.
> 
> *Sweetmama*, very promising signs, can't wait until it's time for you to test!!!
> 
> *Skymommy*, welcome. Very sorry for your loss but really hope that charting helps you to get a sticky BFP very very soon.
> 
> *Pichi*, hi honey, hope everything is going great for you. Glad the scan went well!!
> 
> *Silverbell*, welcome! Your chart is looking good, but I agree doesn't look like you've o'd yet this cycle. Keep monitoring your cervical mucus and taking those temps and fertility friend will help you to pinpoint ovulation.
> 
> According to FF (although with dotted lines) I ovulated on cd 17. My waking times haven't been very consistent, we started sleeping with the windows open, so basically I'm not sure how accurate some of my temps are. I do think based on other signs (cm, cervical position, ovulation pains, fertility monitor) that cd 17 or cd 18 was probably when I o'd which is great news compared to my usual cd 21!! Very pleased with that. What I'm not pleased with is the total lack of ewcm and also very little watery cm. I'm guessing the Clomid is to blame on that front. Today's temp dropped below the coverline, and usually I'm not the type to worry about one temp, but for some reason I just have this feeling in the back of my head that I didn't ovulate properly this cycle. Guess only time will tell now. I also had these short shooting pains around each ovary starting around cd 17 and lasting until cd 20. Probably another side effect of the Clomid.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and enjoying some nice Spring weather!!

Thank you! Its so reassuring to have others help with your chart when you havent a clue :flower: 
I had some quite sharp pains last night that worried me a little they werent severe but enough that i had to stop what i was doing, ive not had them since so hopefully they arent anything to worry about. Af not due until sunday but really dreading it this month, not sure why (i am sure we all dread her turning up!!) but just seem more nervous this month.
:dust: to you all xxxx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ddf8d


----------



## pinkneon

magicvw said:


> I'm "old" to charting :haha: but thought I'd pop in here and let you know I'm always around if you need any help with them.
> 
> :hug:




Hi Magic! I have never charted before, and it seems very confusing! The only thing I ever record is the dates of my AF. Can you help me please? Today I am on CD 1 and AF came Grrrr! Been ttc for so long that charting may be a good way to help us finally get our little bean!


----------



## rocksy2185

Hello all,

I'm on my 3rd day charting, just got to write the last 2 days up on FF...

Sounds odd but I'm quite enjoying it, it feels like I have a little bit more control over my body, wish I'd done it 9 cycles ago and I might have a bump by now! Or I'd just be a neurotic ball in the corner, either way :D

Good luck ladies... xx


----------



## waitingginger

Hi everyone!

Started temping this month, tried it back in July but gave up but thought why not again this month!! although left my thermometer at my MILs 75 miles away in Manchester! so had to go any buy a new one today so am missing todays temp! 

Got a peak on my monitor CD11 and my temp shot up the day after so i am assuming i did Ov on CD11? OV a day earlier then last month 
good luck everyone!!!! x


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh DH and I have decided to work at home doing logos, wedding photography while both doing a Bachelors in Education (Primary). YAY I've finally convinced him that we should both be teachers. It's a 4 year commitment but we are both excited and hopefully this can take us overseas or even in outback Australia teaching on a aboriginal community or something.
> 
> Plus we will both get school holidays off.
> 
> Awesome. I do photography and I do graphic design too.. love it.. !!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah DH and I were both Graphic Designers he currently works as Studio Art Director for a marketing company that does Disney packaging and I hated the competitive side of Graphic Design and studied to become a nurse years ago. DH hates the design industry because of the deadlines, undercutting etc but he has very good portfolio and we have a side business of doing logo design, corporate imaging, packaging design etc. It's small because we only started it so we can invoice friends for work we do for them we have a client base of like 15 lol but it actually gives us a bit of cash and we could easily live off it while we study to become teachers. DH is going to primary with me at first then he might go off to secondary school teaching Graphic Design. :dance:
> 
> I'm horrible at taking pictures  But I'm really good at retouching and overlays so DH takes pictures and we both share the retouching load.Click to expand...

Thats awesome. Clients are Clients. My base is wedding invitations. I love it. I just need to start it back up again. My health and last marriage deteriorated and so did my business. Graphic Design can be fun:) I went to school for it and learned nothing. So I quit. Didnt want to, but didnt want to waste anymore money.:haha:


----------



## NicoleB

waitingginger said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Started temping this month, tried it back in July but gave up but thought why not again this month!! although left my thermometer at my MILs 75 miles away in Manchester! so had to go any buy a new one today so am missing todays temp!
> 
> Got a peak on my monitor CD11 and my temp shot up the day after so i am assuming i did Ov on CD11? OV a day earlier then last month
> good luck everyone!!!! x

Looks like cd 11 to me honey..I wouldnt worry about missing todays temp..just start again tomorrow.. :hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

yay cooperating temps!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome to all the new ladies :D


----------



## waitingginger

Thanks everyone!! really excited for this month hope the 2ww goes quickly!!! x


----------



## moochacha

waitingginger said:


> Thanks everyone!! really excited for this month hope the 2ww goes quickly!!! x

Welcome!!! Good luck for this month :dust: 

I hope everyone is well xoxo


----------



## foxyloxy28

Rocksy2185 - I secretly enjoy temping too. I have no idea what I am going to do when I eventually get my BFP! I am so used to it being part of my everyday routine, that I think I'll be temping for the rest of my life at this rate! :haha:


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh DH and I have decided to work at home doing logos, wedding photography while both doing a Bachelors in Education (Primary). YAY I've finally convinced him that we should both be teachers. It's a 4 year commitment but we are both excited and hopefully this can take us overseas or even in outback Australia teaching on a aboriginal community or something.
> 
> Plus we will both get school holidays off.
> 
> Awesome. I do photography and I do graphic design too.. love it.. !!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah DH and I were both Graphic Designers he currently works as Studio Art Director for a marketing company that does Disney packaging and I hated the competitive side of Graphic Design and studied to become a nurse years ago. DH hates the design industry because of the deadlines, undercutting etc but he has very good portfolio and we have a side business of doing logo design, corporate imaging, packaging design etc. It's small because we only started it so we can invoice friends for work we do for them we have a client base of like 15 lol but it actually gives us a bit of cash and we could easily live off it while we study to become teachers. DH is going to primary with me at first then he might go off to secondary school teaching Graphic Design. :dance:
> 
> I'm horrible at taking pictures  But I'm really good at retouching and overlays so DH takes pictures and we both share the retouching load.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats awesome. Clients are Clients. My base is wedding invitations. I love it. I just need to start it back up again. My health and last marriage deteriorated and so did my business. Graphic Design can be fun:) I went to school for it and learned nothing. So I quit. Didnt want to, but didnt want to waste anymore money.:haha:Click to expand...

Oh nice I thought about doing invitations, Graphic Design was fun for me at the start. I use to do automotive graphic design - doing all the design lay out for sponsor cars for car racing etc. Then I use to cut the design on vinyl and place it on cars etc.

You should totally take it back up if you love it :flower:


----------



## Jibber Jabber

Hi Ladies, 

I'm new to charting, this is my first full chart..

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/117570.html

Can you let me know if there is anything interesting in there? The cycle ended in a BFN but I just wanted to know if there is anything notable?

Sorry, very new!!


----------



## moochacha

Jibber Jabber said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm new to charting, this is my first full chart..
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/117570.html
> 
> Can you let me know if there is anything interesting in there? The cycle ended in a BFN but I just wanted to know if there is anything notable?
> 
> Sorry, very new!!

Hey Jibber,

Welcome to the thread and to BnB!!! Looks like you did well in your first month of charting! Do you check you cervical position and CM (cervical mucus/fluid) because they are great to help with charting and timing :sex:.

Sorry that this cycle turned out in a bfp but fingers crossed for this cycle :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Rocksy2185 - I secretly enjoy temping too. I have no idea what I am going to do when I eventually get my BFP! I am so used to it being part of my everyday routine, that I think I'll be temping for the rest of my life at this rate! :haha:

:haha:


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Rocksy2185 - I secretly enjoy temping too. I have no idea what I am going to do when I eventually get my BFP! I am so used to it being part of my everyday routine, that I think I'll be temping for the rest of my life at this rate! :haha:

LOL I do also and temped for weeks after I got my bfp with Gregory..I was doing it for 2 reasons 1. I had just had a loss and wanted to make sure my bbt stayed up..and 2. I like doing it lol
I will when I get my bfp again also all tho only for the 1st 12 weeks because once the placenta takes over your bbt goes back down to your normal per O temps (because progesterone is no longer needed)..and even tho I know it's normal for it to go down I'd still be scared..


----------



## Jibber Jabber

moochacha said:


> Hey Jibber,
> 
> Welcome to the thread and to BnB!!! Looks like you did well in your first month of charting! Do you check you cervical position and CM (cervical mucus/fluid) because they are great to help with charting and timing :sex:.
> 
> Sorry that this cycle turned out in a bfp but fingers crossed for this cycle :hugs:

Thanks hun, I haven't been looking at position I can't quite get my head around that and what I should be looking for. I've been monitoring CM but I forget to log it daily, TBH I don't ever seem to have very much CM when I wipe so I thought I would stick to the BBTs and OPKs for a few months.


----------



## NicoleB

Welcome Jibber..Your 1st chart looks good you did well..sorry af found you. Good luck this cycle!!


----------



## sahrene1978

Good morning ladies!!! I am so happy to be getting closer to O time..:) It is much more fun the the dreaded 2ww...lol.. Took a few days off of temping while the witch was here but I am back at it. I hope the rain stay away so I can get my run in. Feeling very good at the moment. :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Good afternoon ladies, I got a solid crosshair today, I'm 3dpo today! YAY!!! And we've even got BDing covered too!


----------



## sahrene1978

Sweetmama26 said:


> Good afternoon ladies, I got a solid crosshair today, I'm 3dpo today! YAY!!! And we've even got BDing covered too!

WTG Sweetmama!! FX for a sticky bean!!!!


Sahrene


----------



## impatient

Just came back from my doctor and this is what happened...he perscribe me provera to make me start my period so I can be on to a new cycle. And he is referring me to a fertility specalist. Everything looks normal from my pap and he said my cycles would probably regulate if I loss a bit of weight. So...I'm going to hope this provera makes me start a new cycle so I can try soy, keep temping and opks, loss some weight, and hope I get pregnant before my appointment with the specialist!! BTW...if u look at my chart my temp was way up because I was sick.


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

well i have got my new thermometer! should be fun. read up on fertility friend the ins and outs. just hope i dont get all mixed up later!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Welcome to the newbies!


----------



## Tinks85

Afternoon everyone. Hope everyone is well.

Got excited today as i had loads of EWCM but opk is a negative, a very pale negative at that. Thought i was about to ov. Nevermind will see what my temp is in the morning. I didn't ov until cd17 last month but that cycle was unusually longer.

How I am itching to be in the 2ww :wacko:

Welcome to all the new ladies, I am still quite new to charting myself but you pick it up fast and it becomes second nature, GL.


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi all,
I'm competely new to charting!! Have taken my temps the last 3 mornings but they are already all over the place!! hee hee. I'm not sleepign too well at the moment so i'm assuming that is why!! Hoping that you ladies are going to be able to answer all of my random qs when they occur!! In addition to charting we're also using opks and preseed this cycle and going to try agnus castus and softcups!! Not that we're desperate of course!! :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

impatient said:


> Just came back from my doctor and this is what happened...he perscribe me provera to make me start my period so I can be on to a new cycle. And he is referring me to a fertility specalist. Everything looks normal from my pap and he said my cycles would probably regulate if I loss a bit of weight. So...I'm going to hope this provera makes me start a new cycle so I can try soy, keep temping and opks, loss some weight, and hope I get pregnant before my appointment with the specialist!! BTW...if u look at my chart my temp was way up because I was sick.

Wow I thought my chart was long.. 
Did they do any hormone testing? My midwife wanted to run a million tests before provera. I said look my cycle is crazy from the loss and nothing! :wacko: No provera. Good thing I guess now.. I really hope the provera is the start of working toward a bfp for you!


----------



## bernina

*Sweetmama*, those are some very promising signs!!

*JB3*, hope your son is feeling better, how scary that must have been.

*Sahrene*, your weight loss story is so inspiring. Congratulations on getting it off, and most importantly keeping it off.

*Tinks*, thanks for the reassurance. Temp is back up today but FF adjusted my ovulation back to cd 18 and this time I have solid cross hairs instead of dashed. Let the 2ww commence!

*Shannon*, thanks, I do think it could have been ovulation pain, probably the Clomid just made it stronger (which I guess is the point). Looks like we're going through the 2ww together!!

*Smiley*, glad to hear you're feeling better. I'm sure FF will be able to make sense of your temps, sometimes it amazes me how it can take crazy looking charts and pinpoint a very likely ovulation date.

*Moochacha*, sorry the witch got you but I know this all fits into your plan of waiting until you're ready. That is so awesome about you and DH, I am so excited for you both. I think you will make an amazing teacher. Congratulations on your weight loss!!

Hi *Snuggs*, good to see you again. Sorry you've had a rough go of it, but awesome news on the ovulation. Fingers crossed for you. Did you think you saw a faint line on your test??

*Foxy*, you call that a short post from your mobile! Wish I had the patience to type that much on my phone!! Totally agree with you on the temping, it's so a part of my morning routine. However getting a BFP and not needing to temp is a dilemma I wouldn't mind being in :)

Welcome *WntAnthr*!! Foxy gave you some great advice. www.fertilityfriend.com will become your best friend. Sign up (free) and take a peak around. Then have a nosy at some of the charts from this forum (you can find most charts in each posters signature). Ask away, that's exactly what this thread is for!!
*
Mummytga*, I think that can be the one downsize of charting, you are much more aware where you are at in your cycle, when your period is due, so it can make you a bit more nervous and kind of waiting on pins and needles around AF time. But on a positive note, that same awareness helps you to maximize your BD schedule so you can catch that egg. Really hope AF doesn't show for you!!!

*Rocksy2185*, welcome!! Charting can become quite addictive. I too often wonder if I had started sooner if I'd be preg by now, but I really think that circumstances beyond my control kept me from getting or staying pregnant and charting really couldn't have helped with those (uterine septum, hormonal imbalance).

Welcome *waitingginger*. Sounds like you did o, yeah!! 2ww for you now.

Welcome *Jibber Jabber*. Your chart looks great. I think your body is doing what it needs to, now just need a sperm to meet that egg!

*Impatient*, glad your appointment went well and that yu're being referred to a fertility specialist. Sounds like you're on your way to getting the help needed to reach that BFP!

*Dreamofabean*, welcome! Don't worry about your first few temps of the cycle. Mine are always all over the place until a few days before ovulation. Make sure to monitor your cervical mucus as well!

No real news for me today. Temp went back up and darn FF moved ov from cd 17 to cd 18, so 2 days of being 5 dpo!! Back has been aching and getting some tugging pains in my abdomen but of course much too early to even think about those. FF has listed my test day as April 15, Tax Day here in the US. How fitting :) 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Tinks85

bernina said:


> *Tinks*, thanks for the reassurance. Temp is back up today but FF adjusted my ovulation back to cd 18 and this time I have solid cross hairs instead of dashed. Let the 2ww commence!

How i cant wait to be in 2ww. panic every month that i wont time :sex: right. I am sure everyone does though.

GL in 2ww, fx this will be your month :dust:


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks hun. Will certainly keep an eye on it! TBH i have noticed lotiony cm a lot over past 2 cycles but not ewcm! :( I don't know if i just haven't noticed it or am not getting it!!x


----------



## impatient

No Shannon they didn't do any hormone testing just blood to check my thyroid. I think he's leaving that up to the specialist. This is by far the longest cycle I've had in a very long time. I swear its my body playing tricks on me because it was my first cycle temping.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Welcome to all the newbies - it takes a little while to get into the swing of charting but it soon becomes second nature. Now it seems odd if I wake up and don't immediately stick a thermometer in my mouth :haha: 

Had a super positive opk today so looks like we'll be busy before bedtime :winkwink:


----------



## shaerichelle

bernina said:


> [
> 
> *Shannon*, thanks, I do think it could have been ovulation pain, probably the Clomid just made it stronger (which I guess is the point). Looks like we're going through the 2ww together!!
> 
> 
> No real news for me today. Temp went back up and darn FF moved ov from cd 17 to cd 18, so 2 days of being 5 dpo!! Back has been aching and getting some tugging pains in my abdomen but of course much too early to even think about those. FF has listed my test day as April 15, Tax Day here in the US. How fitting :)
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

lol. My test day is the 19th. I dont think so! I am at 6 dpo. We are so close in the 2ww. I have had sharp pains and breasts pains ugh. I think I will test this weekend:)


----------



## Jibber Jabber

Thanks for the welcome girls x

..and Bernina thanks for the feedback, its hard to know what you are looking at sometimes its reassuring to know its looking good!


----------



## waitingginger

well after saying i didnt have my temp this morning! got my sister in law to pop to my MIL and get the temp for me!! it was naughty i know letting someone in on my crazy world where i couldnt even let one temp go! by MIL used temping to concievce their brother so its not to bad!!

and i am so glad i did because FF put the crossed lines on my chart!!!! woohoo!!!:happydance:

does that mean i can be 3DPO today instead of 2? as was taking from after my 2nd peak on CBFM but i am sure from the twinges i had on sat i did OV then!!

EDIT: just noticed my ticker changed!! wow its exciting!!
Do you think the temp from this morning is too high compared to the others?
x x x x


----------



## NicoleB

waitingginger said:


> well after saying i didnt have my temp this morning! got my sister in law to pop to my MIL and get the temp for me!! it was naughty i know letting someone in on my crazy world where i couldnt even let one temp go! by MIL used temping to concievce their brother so its not to bad!!
> 
> and i am so glad i did because FF put the crossed lines on my chart!!!! woohoo!!!:happydance:
> 
> does that mean i can be 3DPO today instead of 2? as was taking from after my 2nd peak on CBFM but i am sure from the twinges i had on sat i did OV then!!
> 
> EDIT: just noticed my ticker changed!! wow its exciting!!
> Do you think the temp from this morning is too high compared to the others?
> x x x x

I'm kinda confused (not uncommon for me lol) but are you saying you took you temp this morning at your MILs house but forgot your thermometer there so didnt have your temp to add to ff..or you got your thermometer back and took it later in the day? If you took it this morning your temp is great and not to high at all..and you would be 3dpo not two! (o cd 11)


----------



## ablacketer

8 dpo, had some pinches in my lower belly and a heavy feeling in my cervical area today. I hope Im not just symptom spotting!!!


----------



## waitingginger

NicoleB- yep i took it at my MILs house this morning when i woke and didnt check the temp at the time so couldnt add it!! i was lazy and didnt want to miss out on her amazing sunday dinner yesterday so drove home this morning and straight to work!! lol!!

Good luck ablacketer!!! sounds promising!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

ablacketer said:


> 8 dpo, had some pinches in my lower belly and a heavy feeling in my cervical area today. I hope Im not just symptom spotting!!!

That's how I feel I hope I'm not symptom spotting!


----------



## Tinks85

SmileyShazza said:


> Welcome to all the newbies - it takes a little while to get into the swing of charting but it soon becomes second nature. Now it seems odd if I wake up and don't immediately stick a thermometer in my mouth :haha:
> 
> Had a super positive opk today so looks like we'll be busy before bedtime :winkwink:

Yey Shazza!! Get dancing hun. GL :happydance:

Still waiting for my poss opk :growlmad:


----------



## nadira037

hello ladies hope everyone is well

haven't been on much this month because my laptop is broke and I have to use to my husbands desktop and he's always working. hope everyone is well. 

I was wondering if anyone could take a look at my chart and tell me when they think I O'd. I was thinking CD15 because of my opk and cm but didn't get a good temp shift until CD17. So I'm either 10/12 dpo. Kinda of hoping it's CD17 because I took a test today and it was negative and it would still be early if I'm only 10 dpo. Any input greatly appreciated.

Fx'd for lotss of April showers BFP!!!

Babydust to everyone


----------



## Pixxie

Hi girls :wave: just poping in with an update. Stayed away from charting, bnb and ff all this month after I got my hopes up so much last month, my period is a day late and I tested with a 10miu IC this afternoon and got a very faint second line...im not getting my hopes up quite yet but ive never even had a hint of a second line before! Testing again in the morning with fmu. My SIL announced last week she is pregnant, it would be great if this is my month too as she is only 2 months so we would get to do it all together.

So here a hoping ive not just got a nasty evap...not even mentioned it to OH yet just in case it is :/ 

Not really any symptoms, sore boobs, cramps and fatigue... which is making me think that this is just an evap, im sure Id have more symptoms if i was preggers.

Theres a pic over in the gallery if you want to go have a nosy :)

wish me luck for the morning! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## NicoleB

Waitingginger lol ok I see.. :)

So I just got a damn near pos opk on cd 8 WTH?? I'm gonna test again in the morning and see what I get..I only did the test (hadn't held my pee) because I noticed a little ewcm..It didnt pop right up but was pretty dark before 5 minutes..


----------



## NicoleB

Pixxie I seen your pic honey I seen your line too..good luck sweetie!! :hugs:


----------



## Snugggs

Thanks for the welcome back *Bernina*, it's good to be back :D. I think i had a faint line, but possible my eye's were playing tricks! Going to test again in a few days to be sure.

Congrats *Pixxie*.... that is DEFINATLY a line :hugs: :loopy:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Pixxie you are PREGGERS no doubt about it, and just remember not everyone has symptoms.


----------



## Firedancer41

Tinks85 said:


> Afternoon everyone. Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Got excited today as i had loads of EWCM but opk is a negative, a very pale negative at that. Thought i was about to ov. Nevermind will see what my temp is in the morning. I didn't ov until cd17 last month but that cycle was unusually longer.
> 
> How I am itching to be in the 2ww :wacko:
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, I am still quite new to charting myself but you pick it up fast and it becomes second nature, GL.

Tinks, don't rely on a fade-in, necessarily. Yesterday I got a pretty faint line on an OPK, and today a positive.


----------



## Tessa

Hiya ladies!! :hi:

I've not been here in pages and pages! 

Just wanted to let you all know that I swung by Medical Records today 
and picked up a copy of my 21day progesterone blood results.
It is 22.5... well within the "normal" range! I'm so happy
to have a small glimmer of hope come my way! :happydance:

Hopefully, I'll be testing in a few days and AF will stay away!!

Okay... I'm off to do some serious chart stalking! :winkwink:


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

thanks for the welcome bernina and others! i am taking my 1st temp tomorrow! i think i have it down pat. except the wole cervix thing. i am gonna need practice with that (yuck) lol i think i have what appears to be the start of egg white mucus in my hoo ha! lol!


----------



## emilyp83

Hi everyone, we've been ttc for almost a year and I've just started charting my temp for the last couple of weeks. Just doing my temp at the mo but wondering if I should be recording anything else. Also, for the first few days my temps were up and down, now for the last 6 days its been exactly 36.69 every day, I checked the thermometer on the OH to check its not broke and it seems fine, does it mean anything??


----------



## SmileyShazza

Tinks85 said:


> Yey Shazza!! Get dancing hun. GL :happydance: Still waiting for my poss opk :growlmad:

For some reason I seem to be ov'ing a little earlier this month. I usually don't ov till about CD16 but it look as if that may come forward by a couple of days this time. 

The last time I got a bfp I ov'd around CD13/14 that was in my 5th cycle, this is my 5th cycle and it is appearing to be similar - unfortunately I wasn't charting during the cycle I got my bfp last time so I can't compare them :nope:

Not quite sure whats happening with my temps - have had three days on the trot at the same temp. Looking back at previous months I seem to have three very similar temps just before I ov so hopefully tomorrow they will start going up and I might get some crosshairs soon.

Good luck Pixxie and :dust: to everyone :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey ladies :D

Shazza - hope this is a lucky cycle for you :D hope you are busy catching that eggy!

Welcome emily - charting your CM is also very helpful as this can help you indicate your most fertile period, before your temp rise.

Tessa - glad your results came back ok. Fingers crossed AF stays away for you.

Weclome back snuggs - hoping that you get that BFP :)

Congrats Pixxie :D

Nadira - welcome back :) Hmm, your chart is a little hard to interpret for ov. I think maybe FF is being thrown off slightly because there are not many temps recorded in the early part of your chart. I'd guess at ov either CD15 or CD17 though! Either way, it's still pretty early so hopefully that's the reason for the BFN.

Nicole - EWCM Wow :D

ablacketer & sweetmama - good luck for the 2ww :D

bernina - I'm following your chart closely this cycle. I hope this is it for you. :)

impatient - I hope you get to start your new cycle soon. It must be so frustrating having such a long cycle. 


Sorry to anyone I've have missed :D 

Nothing much to report here - waiting for my delivery of softcups, OPKs and conceive plus today :D

Probably going to bd every other day in the run up to ov - kinda following the SMEP. We'll see how that goes! :haha:


----------



## Helly

Hi ladies, im still here, just quietly stalking. Tempted to NTNP this month as its getting to me a bit.

Congrats to Pixxie!!! :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Helly

Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down. TTC certainly takes it's toll each month doesnt it. 

I can totally understand the temptation of NTNP. Although, for me, I'm a control freak and think I would stress a lot more if I wasn't temping etc. 

I think I'd find it really hard to go back to NTNP as through charting I've gotten to know my body and so I know that there is no way that I could switch off and not pay attention to what day I was bding in relation to my usual fertile window etc :haha: 

Whatever you decide, I hope you get that BFP at the end of it :D


----------



## SmileyShazza

I'm the same Foxy. I was going to try ntnp this month but after speaking with my hubby he said he thinks I would find it more frustrating not knowing what is going on and if I wasn't temping I would probably find it more stressful. As he knows me better than anyone I decided to take his advice and just carry on temping - it would be too weird not sticking that thermometer in at 6am every day now anyway :haha:


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi girls, gosh it is so hard to keep up with this thread, I meant to post yesterday but didn't have a chance, oops. 
Feeling really emotional today, no idea why, Been having cramp type pains yesterday and today but with endo that's not unusual. 
Foxy I totally understand what you say about not being able to go back to NTNP, it's difficult when you know your cycle so well not to consciously target your bd'ing.
Congratulations Pixxie - there are definite lines on your test!
Nadira - good to see you're still here (although it would be better if you were over in first trimester obviously!)
Sweetmama and Angel - hoping your cramps are implantation. 
Nicole - that's odd having positive OPK this early, maybe you are going to have an early ovulation? My cycle has certainly changed since m/cs (unfortunately not bringing ov forward or shortening my cycle though). Fx you catch the egg!
Welcome to the new ladies on the thread!
Bernina you are around the same point as I am in my cycle. Hoping the tugging pains are a good sign for you! Could have been an implantation dip yesterday!?!
Shannon you made me laugh with your comment about not waiting til the 19th! Fx for you! Given the excitement of having ov'd for you, I don't blame you!!!
Moochacha that's exciting about doing your B.Ed. I did the post graduate teaching qualification in primary teaching in 07/08 but unfortunately didn't get it completed as my health deteriorated. I loved it (mostly) and it is so rewarding, if you need any help I can PM my email to you, I know the curriculums will be different but I was pretty good on Child Development and Educational Theory (got As in my essays, presentations etc)

Sorry to the people I have missed
Fiona
x


----------



## Pixxie

Thanks lovelies :) test this morning is darker not by much but its a bit clearer :cloud9: going to update with a pic in the gallery now.

Is it normal to be hugely skeptical of these faint lines!? I feel like Im making it up :rofl: 

I really thought I would 'feel' pregnant when I finally got here... I feel really... normal!

Thanks for all you help and support, especially last month when I went a little insane! Hope to see you girls over in 1st tri soon :) :) :D xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry you are feeling emotional fifi. After everything you have been through, it's totally understandable. I hope you feel better soon :D

Congrats again Pixxie :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

SmileyShazza said:


> it would be too weird not sticking that thermometer in at 6am every day now anyway :haha:

:haha:


----------



## mummytga

Hi ladies!

Congratulations pixxie!!
Ive been trying to check out other threads and my head is spinning at the min :wacko: lol
Still getting cramps, tried to have a relaxing bath this morning and all i could think about was symptom spotting! now i no im officially cuckoo :haha:
Just one thing that has really been bugging me is i dont think my cervix ever moves!? I havent been checking it everyday but still quite alot and its always really low. It has been soft but still low then. Im ttc my 4th so could that cause it to never move??

Fingers crossed for all you ladies just coming into the 2ww

:dust: to you all xxxx


----------



## NicoleB

fifi sorry you are feeling down honey!! :hugs:

Negative opk this morning so I dont know what yesterday was all about..


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy ew went to sticky today. I'm kinda glad as I think cd 8 would be a bit ealry..I mean I would love to O at a "normal" time in my cycle and not cd 20 or late but 8 seems a bit ealry.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yeah Nicole, CD8 would be really, really early. Maybe your body is just keeping you on your toes :haha:


----------



## NicoleB

OH god not that again lol remember jan when I got all those pos opks and ew all the time.. Really tho I think I'm back on track (I hope) and will O at normal (for me) time..I hope..for now I did remove all my af temps..I havent been temping at af time the last few cycles so might as well keep the trend going lol


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> Hi girls, gosh it is so hard to keep up with this thread, I meant to post yesterday but didn't have a chance, oops.
> Feeling really emotional today, no idea why, Been having cramp type pains yesterday and today but with endo that's not unusual.
> Foxy I totally understand what you say about not being able to go back to NTNP, it's difficult when you know your cycle so well not to consciously target your bd'ing.
> Congratulations Pixxie - there are definite lines on your test!
> Nadira - good to see you're still here (although it would be better if you were over in first trimester obviously!)
> Sweetmama and Angel - hoping your cramps are implantation.
> Nicole - that's odd having positive OPK this early, maybe you are going to have an early ovulation? My cycle has certainly changed since m/cs (unfortunately not bringing ov forward or shortening my cycle though). Fx you catch the egg!
> Welcome to the new ladies on the thread!
> Bernina you are around the same point as I am in my cycle. Hoping the tugging pains are a good sign for you! Could have been an implantation dip yesterday!?!
> Shannon you made me laugh with your comment about not waiting til the 19th! Fx for you! Given the excitement of having ov'd for you, I don't blame you!!!
> Moochacha that's exciting about doing your B.Ed. I did the post graduate teaching qualification in primary teaching in 07/08 but unfortunately didn't get it completed as my health deteriorated. I loved it (mostly) and it is so rewarding, if you need any help I can PM my email to you, I know the curriculums will be different but I was pretty good on Child Development and Educational Theory (got As in my essays, presentations etc)
> 
> Sorry to the people I have missed
> Fiona
> x

:wohoo: I will take you up on that offer I'm sure!! We start at the end of next month for mid year intake. I know its going to pretty full on but I can feel deep down that this is going to be the perfect career path for both DH and I! We have been talking about it for years now.

I hope you're feeling better :flower: I'm always here for a chat in you need one!


----------



## sahrene1978

Congrats Pixxie!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nicole- Seems like your body wants a sticky bean too!! :) 

I am feeling very relaxed and happy this month. I hope I can keep the same relaxed positive attitude through the 2ww..lol


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls, im very excited today as my softcups have arrived!! yay!! Feeling a bit anxious about using them but just hoping that they're lucky!!x


----------



## NicoleB

mmmm now im confused..my cm when I woke was sticky..now when I just went #2 (sorry tmi) its very ew again with pink in it..I'm sure the pink is just wants left over from af and now coming out as it was only this time and it hasn't been anything but clear in two days..

Sahrene, I am also I mean this cm has me wondering but I'm not in any way stressed about it this month I'm gonna do my opks and temps but not worry to much.. :hugs:


----------



## Helly

Still getting pink cm on cycle day 9? Thats weird Nicole!

Girls, when I say NTNP I mean no softcups and BD to schedule and all the rest of it, still going to temp, I know what you mean, I dont think I could not temp now. Funny how this stuff just grabs you.


----------



## NicoleB

I havent had any in two days and none since so I dont know lol


----------



## ablacketer

hrm.. very strong positive OPK this morning but Im 9dpo? POAS and got BFN any ideas ladies.


----------



## bernina

Yeah on the super positive opk *Smiley*!! Hope you're getting in some quality BD'ing!!!

*Shanon*, wow that is a late test date, I couldn't wait that long either. When you did get your BFP how many dpo was it? I'm 6 dpo today so we're super close this month, sounds like similar symptoms too. Fingers crossed for us both!!!

*waitingginger*, yeah for crosshairs!! The temp yesterday was high but not crazy high, I think it's fine. Even if it is off one day won't really mess anything up.

*Angel*, those sounds like great signs. Fingers crossed for you!!

*Pixxie*, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! Sounds like a BFP to me!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :dance:

Oh *Snuggs*, fingers crossed for two lines the next time you test!

*Tessa*, great on the 21 day test results!!

*WntAnthrBBad*, cervix position is tricky for me too and I've been doing this several months. Mine always feels open so I don't even both recording that. Yeah for the ewcm, start up the BD'ing!!!

Welcome *Emily*!

*Foxy*, good luck with the SMEP, worked for us the very first month we tried (before I started temping so had no clue when I ovulated).

*Nicole*, sorry for all the confusing signs your body has been throwing at you. I have read that it's possible for the body to ramp up to ovulate and then it doesn't happen. A few days later it can ramp up again, etc. 

Nothing new to report here at 6 dpo, just along for the 2ww ride along with many others I see!


----------



## NicoleB

I had this happen in Jan and dint o until cd 31 but got bfp..I hope I dont O late like that again.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh is it possible to feel supernauseous and really tired at only 4dpo? Am I only symptom spotting?


----------



## shaerichelle

I was super tired at 4-6dpo.


----------



## fifi-folle

I'm super tired, less emotional now thankfully! Got cold/flu symptoms, hoping that's a good sign. Going mental I think:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## waitingginger

hi! 
I am 4 DPO too! got twinges in my groin area but had these before and no BFP and also having a bit of a spot breakout! just lovely!!
Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone this month!!!
x


----------



## Sweetmama26

ok good to know I'm not crazy then lol, I am trying to sort out my sewing room and well it's not getting too too sorted because well I'm just too tired!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Tessa - so glad to hear about your blood test results, it is nice to be normal, eh?

Smiley - I ov'd early on CD 13 too! Caught me totally by surprise but fortunately we DTD that day - just not the day before : (

Moochacha - your weight loss and exercise regime is inspiring! I've been seeing a CrossFit trainer for about a year and running - did my first 5 and 10K's.
I'm about half way to my target weight though so I'm giving the low carb / paleo diet a go.

Pixxie - your BFP is so inspiring! I'm on cycle 11 of ttc so you've given me hope! Yes, I would be skeptical of a faint line too given what
I've read on these threads - but yours are getting darker so YEAH!

I got my DH to download the FF app on his iphone so that I can input my temps when I take them. Up till now
I've been waiting till I sit down at work to put my temp in so I have to remember it - and my memory is dodgy!
Now all we need is a bbt built into our phones!

Mummytga - my cervix ALWAYS seems high - but a day before I ov'd it felt just slightly lower - weird huh?

So Bernina, Angel, Shannon, WaitingGinger, Tessa, Fifi, Sweetmama26 and Myself are in the 2ww - any others? Smiley is about to join us?


----------



## Tessa

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Tessa - so glad to hear about your blood test results, it is nice to be normal, eh?

:haha: lol... yeah it is!


----------



## JB3

Hi All hope your all well

Welcome to all the newbies :wave:

Sorry I havent been around DS has been in hospital again last night, seems his croup is playing havoc with his asthma so had to have steroids and the nebuliser! Poor little mite, its a lot to take on when you have only just turned 3.

On a lighter note FF has changed my ov date from CD9 TO CD 11 Yay, I didnt think CD9 was right. 
I have had sore bb's for the last 4 days which is really strange cos I dont normally get them until about 4 days before AF is due!

Maybe my softcups and preseed has worked this month yayyy


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all, just popping on quickly to let you know that I'm expecting a little boy. All is well although my placenta is lying a little low so I will need to be rescanned at 32 weeks. I still have my FX for a BFP for all you ladies. x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi all, just popping on quickly to let you know that I'm expecting a little boy. All is well although my placenta is lying a little low so I will need to be rescanned at 32 weeks. I still have my FX for a BFP for all you ladies. x

YAY a boy how fun!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> So Bernina, Angel, Shannon, WaitingGinger, Tessa, Fifi, Sweetmama26 and Myself are in the 2ww - any others? Smiley is about to join us?

Yep - I should be entering the 2ww any day now. Played around and engtered some temps in advance and FF gave me crosshairs for today which I think is right due to the positive opks (done two today both very strong at 12 noon and 7pm) plus I've been having really strong cramps this aftermoon which I think are probably ov pains. I think this is a pretty strong ov as never had them that much before.

Bring it on!!!!!!!

Good luck and :dust: to all those in the 2ww. I hope the time goes quickly for those waiting to O.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I agree smiley - when my ov pains are stronger I just think this must be one big super egg - hope it pulls the spermies like a magnet!


----------



## shaerichelle

I think with my symptoms I probably am preggo. I am 7dpo and cant believe the stuff that is going on from my tatas getting bigger to my stomach feeling queasy and wanting to eat more. of course cramps too


----------



## ablacketer

yay shaeri! 

Im going to keep doing OPKs and see if the line goes away. who knows what my body is doing post MC


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks angel.


----------



## Sweetmama26

shaerichelle said:


> I think with my symptoms I probably am preggo. I am 7dpo and cant believe the stuff that is going on from my tatas getting bigger to my stomach feeling queasy and wanting to eat more. of course cramps too

Oh that's another thing I want to eat all the time, and my tata's are friggin comin out of my bra I need to get a new one!


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow sounds like you have the same things as me going on! I thought I was crazy having these symptoms so soon.


----------



## Tessa

JB3 said:


> DS has been in hospital again last night, seems his croup is playing havoc with his asthma so had to have steroids and the nebuliser! Poor little mite, its a lot to take on when you have only just turned 3.

Hope DS feels better soon.... my newphew has the croup right now.
So not fun!!! :nope:


JB3 said:


> Maybe my softcups and preseed has worked this month yayyy

FX'd for you hunni! :thumbup:


----------



## darkNlovely

I need to be in this thread because I dont have a clue about this charting thing.:coffee:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck ladies in the 2ww. Sounds like some good steong ov's around and plwnty of great symptoms. Hopefully this thread will have abother bumper month of BFP's.

Hope DS gets well soon JB3.

YEY Fish&Chips - lovely little boy :D

Welcome darkNlovely - any questioms, just ask. :D


----------



## waitingginger

Morning ladies!!

I put my temp in this morning and it decided to change my OV date to the CD13 and move all the lines around!! i know this isnt right so i took out the high temp i had on tuesday (i had to get SIL to read my thermometer as i had left it there) and it went back to CD11!!! hmmm now got me all kind of confuffled!!! :wacko:

What do you do if you have really broken sleep? i wake up a lot through the night i never sleep right through so i normally try and take my temp at 6.30 when my alarm goes off but if like this morning i wake up early i wont get much sleep before my alarm i take my temp then- i think i generally take it between 5 and 6.30 but at the weekend i have changed the time to 7.30 so i dont have to get up will it make a difference?

5DPO woke up with a snuffly nose! hoping its a good sign but must be too early??!! how are you all this morning?
x


----------



## SmileyShazza

shaerichelle said:


> I think with my symptoms I probably am preggo. I am 7dpo and cant believe the stuff that is going on from my tatas getting bigger to my stomach feeling queasy and wanting to eat more. of course cramps too

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10404/fingerscrossed.gif Shannon - I think you deserve a bfp after the cycle you've had :hugs:

Fish & Chips - yay a boy https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10404/bbabydust.gif Have you thought of any names yet? I hope that you are enjoying your pregnancy :)

I was expecting a slightly higher temp this morning - with it only going up by such a small amount I think FF will now put my O back to today :dohh so that means another two days of :sex: I don't think OH seems to be minding that part though :haha:


----------



## fifi-folle

Hmm Shazza that is a very small increase! But everything else indicates you ov'd yesterday, a little more bd'ing won't do any harm though ;-)
My temp today is ridiculous, think it's because I am ill though. I'm all for sharing but noit when it comes to cold and flu germs! I've even been sick, yeuch, guessing that's from the bug rather than MS, would be a bit early for that now!!! So other than going to pick up my prescription I think today will be spent mainly in bed! Thank goodness for laptop and wireless!
Will try and post personals later.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hope you are feeling better soon Fifi-Folle - wrap yourself up in a lovely cosy duvet today and look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

:wave: Can i join??

I'm NTNP at the minute and i'm starting to chart just so i have an idea of my cycles.
But i dont have thermometer. Is it easy to do without one?? xx


----------



## ablacketer

you can chart your mucus and use OPKs but you will still be doing a guessing game wihtout the thermometer. Good luck!

another positive OPK this morning. Ive never had positives this strong! oooh I hope its a little bean!!!!! if its not, we dont get to try again for 3 months! Hubby will be gone :(


----------



## Helly

Hi Charlotteee, yes you can chart your cervical mucus and cervical position, though only your temperature can actually confirm you ovulated, everything else just confirms your body is gearing up to ovulate. If you did want to get a thermometer, you need one with 2 decimal places ideally, ebay sell Basal Body Thermometers for about £3! Good luck x


----------



## Helly

Youve got some nice look dips there ablackater, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Charlotteee

I think i'm going to have to get one, only problem is my mum opens my mail, and she'll see it. Obviously with my miscarriage and wanting a baby quite badly she'll not believe me if i say im doing it so i know when i O so not to BD anytime around then. :dohh:
But i think i'm going to have to get one no matter what. I'll do one cycle going from CM then my next with a temp. If you look at my chart last months has temps and stuff in, none of that is real i was just getting the hang of it :haha: xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

SmileyShazza thank you. :hugs:

fifi feel better hon.

Well if I take my opk out for March 30th it says I oved cd 75 which would make me 3 dpo. I dont agree cause of the symptoms.. and well I just dont want to be there lol. thats 5 days!


----------



## Charlotteee

:happydance: bought my BBT thermometer :) x


----------



## Helly

Brill! Welcome to charting!


----------



## JB3

Hummm whats going on, CD 18 (6 DPO) and have just had bright pink blood when I wiped, I have been getting creamy CM all day usually I dry up before AF and although I spot a few days before it is usually old blood and really brown sorry if thats TMI. 

Dare I hope......

CD 18 is a little early for AF even by my standards! 
Temps seem to be all over the place due to DS been ill I guess only time will tell :-=

I guess Im going to be running to the loo every 5 minutes now to check!


----------



## waitingginger

hi JB3!! exactly the same thing with me today expect mine kind of an orangey/pinky and watery! and sorry too much info but it only come out when i really push!! 5DPO for me!! i do suffer with spotting from about 5DPO but the spotting is now becoming as regular as my AF!! although mine is normally brown and only have a bit of red when we BD during this time!! 

I hope yours is implantation hun!! someone on another thread told me they had pink blood this month and got their BFP!
x


----------



## JB3

Thanks waitingginger - I really hope it is implantation for both of us

I dont know how you cope with spotting from 5DPO, have you had it checked out?

:dust:


----------



## waitingginger

Yep, i have suffered with it since i came off the pill in Sept 08- had blood tests, scans, swabs, HSG everything you could think of really and they have all came back ok! just one of those hormonal things they reckon! or maybe a bit of cervical erosion which is very common and nothing to worry about!! 

If its out of the ordinary for you i think it might be a good sign 
x


----------



## NicoleB

Welcome darknlovely..

JB3 I hope DS is better soon honey :hugs:

Sounds like we may have a few bfp this month..good luck girls!! :)

Fish& Chips congrats on your baby boy!!

Tessa glad your test results were normal!! :hugs:


----------



## JB3

waitingginger said:


> Yep, i have suffered with it since i came off the pill in Sept 08- had blood tests, scans, swabs, HSG everything you could think of really and they have all came back ok! just one of those hormonal things they reckon! or maybe a bit of cervical erosion which is very common and nothing to worry about!!
> 
> If its out of the ordinary for you i think it might be a good sign
> x

As long as everything is ok hun, and thanks I hope it is a good sign too
:hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Still have a little ewcm..damn I wish I knew what this body of mine is up to lol I really hope I Ov sooner this cycle then I have been..doing opks daily so I wont miss it just in case..


----------



## JB3

NicoleB said:


> Still have a little ewcm..damn I wish I knew what this body of mine is up to lol I really hope I Ov sooner this cycle then I have been..doing opks daily so I wont miss it just in case..



Aw hun I feel for you, im sure that eggy will come soon :hugs:


----------



## impatient

welcome to those of you new to charting. It's really easy and helpful. You'll be so glad that you started doing it! Waiting to see some BFPs from those of you in the 2ww! Good luck!!!


----------



## sahrene1978

Morning!!! Stalking charts this morning I have FX for our girls!! Me, I am patiently waiting for O time.. :)

Sahrene


----------



## waitingginger

Hope you OV soon NicoleB! 

Can i just ask hoe come on some people charts some of the temp circles are blue and some white?

Thanks!


----------



## sahrene1978

I think it means that you tested at a different time then you normally do so it lets you know to remember that if your chart is a little off? I think..lol


----------



## NicoleB

Sahrene me too I think this wait is the worst for me lol

waitingginger thank you honey I hope so too..your chart is looking good fingers crossed for you..I dont see any white on your circles honey?


----------



## waitingginger

nope mine are all blue! but i think sharene is right as i dont put the times i take my temp in- naughty me!!

Thanks!


----------



## NicoleB

I'm confused with my body..yesterday afternoon I took my temps and it was 98.3 thats my post O day time temp (98.3 to 98.7) have taken it a few time today and its runny 98.3 to 98.67 (it was just 98.67 a few minutes after drinking cold pop)..wth?? dang I just took a drink of cold pop and took my temp right after now its 98.72...


----------



## NicoleB

waitingginger said:


> nope mine are all blue! but i think sharene is right as i dont put the times i take my temp in- naughty me!!
> 
> Thanks!

sorry I misunderstood what you were saying..lol


----------



## fifi-folle

Sorry Nicole am I being dense, can't seem to get your chart through your link. That is certainly weird with your temps today!


----------



## Sweetmama26

I have a feeling I may be getting a BFP this month, I'm peeing all the time, my tata's are getting bigger and I'm eating like crazy!


----------



## NicoleB

fifi-folle said:


> Sorry Nicole am I being dense, can't seem to get your chart through your link. That is certainly weird with your temps today!

LOL Nope its not you I cant get anyone's chart either I think bnb is having issues..


----------



## NicoleB

sweetmama I hope you do honey.. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks I hope so too!


----------



## Charlotteee

Girls, on fertility friend do you have to pay for your account?


----------



## NicoleB

Charlotteee said:


> Girls, on fertility friend do you have to pay for your account?

You can for a vip member ship or you can have a free member ship..vip gives you options more options then free(if you're new to charting you may like vip..if you arent new to charting you really dont need)..heck I dont think you need even if you are new to charting.


----------



## Charlotteee

But it says if your not VIP it doesnt cound your DPO's???


----------



## foxyloxy28

It just doesn't have the number of DPO on your chart, that's all hun :D


----------



## NicoleB

like foxy said ff just won't add the numbers on your chart but it will give you your coverline so you can count the days yourself! I'm not a vip member so you can go look at my last month chart and see how it look..all vip doe is add #s after O on your coverline!


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm now armed and dangerous

Conceive plus
Softcups
OPKs
Multi vitamins

all arrived today :haha:

Be very afraid OH, be very afraid lol


----------



## NicoleB

LMAO Foxy go get em girl..


----------



## SmileyShazza

Foxy glad to see you have had a magic parcel arrive today as well.....My package has finally arrived with all my tests just realised when I've gone to put them in my special drawer that I alredy have a load of internet cheapie opks that I must've forgot about typical when I've just ordered 20 more! :rofl:

So now I have

36 ic opks
1 Clearblue Digi opk with 7 strips
9 ic hpts
10 ultra early hpts
2 Clearblue digi hpts
1 female fertility test (just did the other one and it says I should be fertile - woop!)

POAS addict? Me? That should do me about a month :rofl: :rofl: 

Nah in all honesty I didn't realise I had that many tests stlll I better hope that OH doesn't go in that drawer otherwise I think he might think I have gone mental!

Not really much going on really - had a semi positive opk this morning so it's looking likely that I o'd sometime between 7.30pm last night and 11.30am today. Going to make sure we at least sneak another one in tonight and hopefully tomorrow too. At least we won't be able to say we didn't have the bd'ing covered this month!

Bring on the baby :dust:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi girls
My Agnus Castus arrived this morning and i accidentally ordered the liquid form rather than the tablets!! Grr!! It tastes absolutely foul!! Ick ick ick!! hee hee x


----------



## NicoleB

I have preseed (havent used it tho since jan..I havent needed it the dryness I was having is WAYYYYY gone lol)
20 digi opk
28 cheap opk
39 cheap pg tets
2 anwser pg test
1 1st response pg test
2 cb digi pg test
talk about poas addict.. :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

My god girls, we could start up our own fertility version of Amazon!


----------



## sahrene1978

Holy smokes ladies!! That is a serious stock pile..LOL.. I have 

Mucinex
3 cheaps test
2 digital gold frer's
5 opk's

:( :( :(

I am glad that my mind can be occupied on my pregnant female bulldogge. I breed Olde English Bulldogges and my female I produced here 3 years ago is going to be having her first litter in about 2 and a half weeks. She is starting to really get a belly. Early next week I should be able to feel the pups moving and kicking.. :) It helps curb my baby fix.. :)


----------



## Snugggs

Hi ladies :wave:

Ive had a fully loaded month too this month.

25 OPK's
15 10mu HPT
Conceive +
Softcups
Prenatal with folic acid
Vitamin B complex
and Vitamins for OH
I've also strated Tai Chi and Yoga for fertility this month.

OH thinks i'm crazy lol but bless him he does it all anyways :)

Would you ladies mind taking a quick peek at my chart. Ive had a HUGE temp drop this morning. No AF yet so i'm hoping it's implanting.... any thoughts??

xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Could well be an ID snuggs. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Snugggs

Thanks for looking foxy. Fingers crossed you catch the eggie too this cycle x


----------



## moochacha

hehe nice to see you all fully stocked and ready for Mr stalk to come!!! 

Af only lasted one day here!!! Isn't that really strange? I feel like my feet are about to drop off, I've spent the last three days walking around zoo's, we even lined up for 2 hours to see Melbourne's new and only baby elephant Marli. That was a test in itself, I swear by the end of the wait I could of punched someone I was sooo hot and bothered everything was getting on my nerves lol.

Hope all is well and you all have fun with your pee sticks :dust:


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> My god girls, we could start up our own fertility version of Amazon!

mmmm now thats a good idea haha


----------



## NicoleB

oh and I've been taking my prenatals for weeks lol

Snuggs may be implant honey your chart looks very promising to me..:hugs:


----------



## Snugggs

Thanks Nicole :hugs: fx!... Hope you're well dear? Ive not been on the thread for awhile. It's so hard to keep up with lol x

Sounds like we've all got loads of TTC accessories under our belt!! I think it's a weird feeling though. FOr me, it's kinda about feeling like i'm going everything humanly possible to help Mr Stalk find me (either that or i really am just an accessory junkie!)


----------



## NicoleB

I'm well sweetie..I noticed you gone but figured you needed to be away for awhile.. You've been missed and I'm glad you're back..


----------



## moochacha

meh...


----------



## Sweetmama26

You girls are so funny I have only

9 cheapie preg tests left lol, better hurry to the dollar store and get more teehee


----------



## SmileyShazza

Reading that everybody else is well stocked up has reassured me that I'm not the only one with a drawer full of ttc goodies :rofl:

Whats up Moochacha? 

Snuggs - chart is looking fab hun :thumbup: good luck :)

Massive temperature rise for me this morning - looks like it's making up for the small one yesterday. Only problem is I'll probably get a really high coverline now - a little bit of advance inputting gives me a coverline of 97.78 thats a lot higher than the 97.43 I usually tend to get :growlmad:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Shazza - you could always adjust your temps from when you were ill to your usual pre ov temps in order to lower your coverline :D

That's a nice looking rise you have there this morning though.


----------



## fifi-folle

moochacha said:


> meh...

 What's up?

I am impressed with all you girls, talk about being tooled up! Poor DHs! :winkwink: My DH won't let me buy any more OPKs or ICs, grr. I'm guessing he doesn't like OPKs as it would do him out of a few days :sex: :haha:

Feeling a little better today, bit concerned though that we're out this month after my temp was up at 38.5*C or just over 101*F for most of yesterday even after taking paracetamol (acetaminophen). Does anyone know if this makes a difference?


----------



## waitingginger

flippty gibbet!! you ladies are very fully stocked!! i dont have and PG tests in the house too tempting lol but lots and lots of vits and OPKs!! i think my OH already thinks i am completley crazy about this whole baby making thing but as he works away what he doesnt know cant hurt him!


----------



## pichi

hey, just thought i'd drop by to say; snugggs that chart of yours is looking good hun x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey pichi

All good your end I hope :D


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> Shazza - you could always adjust your temps from when you were ill to your usual pre ov temps in order to lower your coverline :D
> 
> That's a nice looking rise you have there this morning though.

Ooooh I never even thought about possibly doing that https://www.damsels.org/components/com_kunena/template/default_ex/images/english/emoticons/scratchchin.gif That wouldn't be a bad thing to do though right? I mean they aren't exactly accurate from last week anyway as after I got a reading of 102.45 the first day I was ill I didn't bother temping again until I was starting to feel better.

I love that ride today - now if I could have a dip of similar proportions somewhere between CD5 - CD 10 that would be nice :winkwink:


----------



## NicoleB

Another rise this morning..all tho I did tepm a hour and 15 minutes late that usually doesnt affect me..I logged it as it was a will change it if my temp is back down tomorrow..I've never Od cd 9 tho I dont get it..


----------



## ablacketer

third day in a row of positive OPKs.... and a temp spike! hope Im not gettin my hopes up


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Morning Shazza, Nice chart!
Angel.. looking good

Im nervous about my chart my temps arent as high as last cycle. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Charlotteee

Will someone have a look at my chart? Just click my ticker :)

Because i'm not putting in my temps, will i still get crosshairs??


----------



## shaerichelle

Charlotteee said:


> Will someone have a look at my chart? Just click my ticker :)
> 
> Because i'm not putting in my temps, will i still get crosshairs??

fertility friend reads by your temps first and secondary other signs, you will not get any crosshairs without temps.


----------



## Charlotteee

Well will it tell me when i've o'd?? 
Im waiting for my thermometer xx


----------



## shaerichelle

If you get in a few temps before hand it will. If you click on my link and look at my Nov 18 chart.. (my first one) I didnt have a whole cycle either, but it detected my ov just off of temps...


----------



## Charlotteee

Possibly lol. My cycles are only 28 days so i dont think i'll have inputted enough temps for it to calculate cos my Thermometer has only been sent today and i'm not home now till monday so that'll put me at CD11 xx


----------



## Jackie J

This is my third month trying to conceive. I was on the pill for five years (not sure if this makes a difference) and have decided to start charting.

Only I dont know what I should really be looking for? What would be a good sign (s) post ovulation?


----------



## shaerichelle

You might get the temp shift on time:)


----------



## fifi-folle

Jackie J said:


> This is my third month trying to conceive. I was on the pill for five years (not sure if this makes a difference) and have decided to start charting.
> 
> Only I dont know what I should really be looking for? What would be a good sign (s) post ovulation?

Post ovulation on your chart you are looking for a temperature higher than your coverline. You might also spot an implantation dip from 6dpo to 12dpo if you have conceived (although your temp can also dip for other reasons). A second rise in temperature is another good sign (triphasic chart). Fertility Friend has good lessons on BBT charting. 
Post your chart link in your signature and the girls on here will also comment on your chart.


----------



## Snugggs

SmileyShazza said:


> Snuggs - chart is looking fab hun :thumbup: good luck :)




pichi said:


> hey, just thought i'd drop by to say; snugggs that chart of yours is looking good hun x

Thanks Pichi and Shazza :hugs:

Hope all is well with you Pichi, fx some more of use will graduate soon.

Shazza, hope your cover line and temps sort them selves out for you xx


----------



## NicoleB

I was just looking on FF and seen pregnancy chart where a the lady Od on cd 6!!! holy cow..guess me maybe oing on cd 9 isnt so off..


----------



## NicoleB

Snuggs I'm liking your chart honey..


----------



## Snugggs

Thanks Nicole :hugs: i'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up!

I guess it wouldn't be so out at all Nicole. Ive heard people that have had a 20-24 day cycle, so providing they have a decent LP, i guess that means they would be OVing anything up to CD12/13?

On a plus side, i suppose this way you'r not wishing the days away waiting to Ov.... Good lucky to you sweetie xx


----------



## pichi

yes, things are good this end Foxy... or to my knowledge anyways! how are you getting on?
snugggs that temp dip looks very much like an ID :D fingers crossed for you..


----------



## NicoleB

Snuggs I wonder if early O means i wont get pg? (I guess it is possible but..)I know late O is bad but is ealry?


----------



## pichi

i wouldn't have thought early would be bad surely? just means you have a longer LP?


----------



## bernina

Hi everyone!

Sorry haven't had chance to read many posts since I was last here. Congrats on your baby boy Fish, let the nursery decorating commence :)

Hope everyone is doing well. No news for me. 8 dpo, no real signs, abdomen pains have gone away and breasts don't really feel tender. Just hanging in there for the 2ww.

Catch up with everyone later when we get back home (we were in Chicago all week).


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi bernina.. Same here all the belly stuff has gone away slight tenderness on breasts here and there, but the exhaustion is kicking in...

How was your trip?


----------



## NicoleB

pichi said:


> i wouldn't have thought early would be bad surely? just means you have a longer LP?

Or the same lp with a really short cycle lol


----------



## ablacketer

ladies, can you check out my chart???


----------



## Charlotteee

That looks like it could be an ID hun xx


----------



## ablacketer

Im hoping. Ive never tried taking opks in the middle of my luteal phase before. I was so shocked when I got such a strong positive. I took it because I was getting some pinches in my lower belly. My (.)(.) are sore but that is normal for me a week before AF. If Af comes when she is supposed to its my longest luteal phase ever!


----------



## pichi

NicoleB said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> i wouldn't have thought early would be bad surely? just means you have a longer LP?
> 
> Or the same lp with a really short cycle lolClick to expand...

ah true. wish mines were short. hated having like 38 days. although my last one was shorter than any, i OV'd early and i was just plain lucky!


ablacketer: looks very promising :D x


----------



## Tierney

hi everyone just trying to catch up on all the posts, this thread moves so fast!
hope everyone is doing well, i should hopefully be in the 2ww from tomorrow I was hoping it was from today but no temp rise just yet x


----------



## JB3

Hi Ladies
Well no more spotting just that bit when I wiped, BB'S are still really tender they are never like this for so long and so early on!
Anyone want to have a look at my chart and see what they think.
Thanks


----------



## Sweetmama26

I have a lil ball on my right side, just like I did when I first got pregnant with my other babies, and I'm not symptom spotting because DF felt it too!


----------



## NicoleB

mmm another almost pos opk just now so maybe I didnt O cd 9..I kinda hope not thats to ealry..gonna do another opk later and if its pos will do a digi opk..man I hope it is cd 11 now would make O around cd 12 to 14 that would be great lol


----------



## JB3

Yuk - have got adult version of croup - antibiotics for me!!


----------



## dreamofabean

JB3 said:


> Yuk - have got adult version of croup - antibiotics for me!!

Oh no! Hope you're ok honey!! 
I had my big batch of OPKs arrive today! Hee hee. I was so dozy today and forgot to take temp straight away, had a good old natter to DH before i remembered! Grr! So now it's high again! I don't think i'll ever get the hang of it!
Bit of a strange q but is anyone else using AC? I've taken if for last 2 days and it may be a coincidence but im having weird tummy cramps? Very strange!!!x


----------



## JB3

Thanks dreamofabean.
If AC is agnus castus then yes I have used it this cycle, i havent had any tummy cramps but I have been going to the toilet a lot more often for a #2-sorry. Also my #1's are very neon yellow lol


----------



## NicoleB

Sorry JB3 hope you're better soon honey.. :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Get well soon JB3.

dreamofabean - don't worry too much about one slightly off temp. You'll soon get the hang of it :D

Nicole - seems like ov may be just around the corner woo hoo

As for me - watery cm from mid afternoon onwards! Was creamy this morning.

Very early for me! As I'm sort of following SMEP, done my first OPK tonight with only a very, very faint line. So looks like a few days to go till ov. :) OPKs didn't work last time I tried them, so we'll see.


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Get well soon JB3.
> 
> dreamofabean - don't worry too much about one slightly off temp. You'll soon get the hang of it :D
> 
> Nicole - seems like ov may be just around the corner woo hoo
> 
> As for me - watery cm from mid afternoon onwards! Was creamy this morning.
> 
> Very early for me! As I'm sort of following SMEP, done my first OPK tonight with only a very, very faint line. So looks like a few days to go till ov. :) OPKs didn't work last time I tried them, so we'll see.

I think you may be right honey..opks I've done today have been just a half shade lighter then control (well the one I just did was even darker then the one i did this morning) I'll test again in the morning.

I hope opks work for you this time and you see a surge soon..


----------



## Sweetmama26

My cousin's wife is Having her baby right now!


----------



## Tessa

Sorry ladies... this thread is just moving to fast for me!
Every time I look in there's like 6 or more new pages!!!!! :wacko:

JB, sounds like you caught the croup from DS??
Hope you both feel better soon! :hugs:

Sweetmama... how exciting to have a new baby in the family!
Do you know the sex yet?


My chart DPO looks more like a heartbeat this month...
I'm pretty sure AF is just around the corner. ::tear::


----------



## emilyp83

Good morning! Could anyone have a quick look at my chart for me. Its my first one. I think it pretty much says I'm out this cycle. 

Had my CD21 results yesterday which confirmed I did actually ovulate this time (last cycle I didn't). GP wants to leave it at that now, I want another test next month, its no good if I'm only o'ing every other month!! She thinks because I'm young, healthy and DF has 2 kids already I shouldn't worry.

Thanks everyone x


----------



## pichi

Tessa, it looks different from your last chart, that's always good. Your temp is high too and according to your last chart AF came day after 14dpo so, I'd say hold on in there.

Emily,I'd wait to see what your temps do tomorrow. If they go up then that's good. Sometimes when your temps head towards your coverline its a sign the witch is on her way


----------



## fifi-folle

Pichi speaks the truth. Nothing much to add to that. 

7dpo and my temp has come back down to normal levels, thankfully fever seems to have passed! 
Does anyone know if a fever affects implantation?
Thanks


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey ladies

Wow the weather is fab down here. Off down the seafront to make the most of it.

Used conceive plus for the first time today..... Think I went a bit overboard with it though!!! It was like a slippery eel! :rofl: 

Think I'll only use a small amount for round 2 lol


----------



## SmileyShazza

Emily your chart looks as if it could either be that AF is on her way due to the temps going downwards to your coverline or it could be a dip at 9dpo. How long are your cycles usually?

Nicole - I hope that O is just round the corner for you. If I know you then you are bound to have the bd covered anyway :thumbup:

Foxy - hooray for watery CM, sounds as if you could be approaching O too which would be about right as you are usually a few days after me :) The Conceive Plus does have a tendency to be quite slippy - we use a little and then add more if we need to.

Tessa even though your temps are up and down they are still high so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet.

I've had another nice rise this morning :thumbup: looks like I'm in the 2ww. Here we go again :wacko:


----------



## NicoleB

Shazza, you know me..I've got it covered haha
So if I leave yesterdays temp in (i took it 1 hour and 15 minutes late) then ff give me crossshairs for cd 9 (I've done opks and none pos close but not pos even did a digi and not pos) so I dont think I've Od yet I went in a corrected yesterdays temp so crosshairs are gone..gonna keep doing opk and see what I get.


----------



## NicoleB

:haha: Foxy if that stuff is anything like preseed a little dab will do ya..


----------



## foxyloxy28

haha yeah I think you are right Nicole & shazza. Only need a little bit.

I liked preseed cos of the applicator - more natural inside if you get what I mean. I may see if I can get the conceive plus into an applicator! 

All fun and games.

Looks like I have some EWCM!! I'll check again later on to see if it's still there before recording it. 

Nice temps shazza :D

Nicole - hope ov is just around the corner. I think ov is still to come for you too.


----------



## Firedancer41

When does FF typically assign the coverline? I thought at 3DPO it would appear, but was wrong. I toyed around with my chart and added 3 more temps, and still no coverline. I'm confused??


----------



## SmileyShazza

I think it usually gives them after 3 days of rising temps. Looking at your chart I would imagine it hasn't given you them as your temp has gone down today. Hopefully once you've had three days of rising temps again you should get them.


----------



## NicoleB

I was just thinking (not that it leaves my mind) but this is my 1st cycle after MC so maybe thats why my body is a little unsure of what its doing lol


----------



## shaerichelle

fifi darling I think your temps are fine. They are not much different from temps of last months chart:)


----------



## pichi

Nicole, it may well be that your body is just getting settled again perhaps?

fifi at least there is signs that you have OV'd that's a good sign :) you're on 7dpo, still time for a dip yet :)

foxy, how you getting on hunny?

shazza, i see crossbars coming your way soon :D


----------



## NicoleB

pichi i think you're right..hopefully it wont take long to get it together lol


----------



## pichi

fingers crossed for you hunny xx your temps are looking nice and steady anyways..


----------



## foxyloxy28

Quiet in here tonight ladies.

Hope you've all had a nice day today. :)


----------



## NicoleB

I've had a long day. I left the house at noon and did not get home until 6pm then spent until about 9pm cleaning. My niece baby sat and is 37 weeks pg so its hard for her to get around lol I figure watching 7 kids is enough and told her to leave the mess and Id clean it when I got home..oh boy what a mess I had to clean lol


----------



## Sweetmama26

I hope I get an ID tomorrow! I really want it to be baby time!


----------



## Tessa

Thanks for the vote of confidence Pichi & Shazza....
Hope you're right in thinking I'm not out yet.
But, I got a BFN and feel crappy today. :( 

I'm wondering why FF changed my cycle from 30 to 40 days???

Firedancer & Shazza.... looks like you should be 
getting your crosshairs soon! :thumbup:


----------



## JB3

Meh - temp is going down!
Im know your not out until she arrives but it sure means that she is on her way.

Grrrr


----------



## Tierney

yay got my crosshairs today!


----------



## emilyp83

I'm definitely out. Temp has dropped dramatically and serious cramps this morning. Normally have 28 day cycles. If ff is right my luteal phase is only 9 days, is it ok for it to be short like that?? I'm all new to this and have no clue what an ideal cycle should look like.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey

I'm afraid it does look like AF may be just aeound the corner. Still, if you have a 29 day cycle, then you should expect her tomorrow, so your LP will be 10 days. LPs between 10 - 16
days are considered fine :D

As you haven't temp all the way through this cycle, you may have ovulated a few days earlier than FF suggests. You may have ovulated on CD16 or 17, but without some more earlier temps, it can only go by the temps entered on this occasion.

If AF appears, try to temp the whole cycle and you'll get a much clearer pattern.

:D

Hope this helps.


----------



## emilyp83

Thanks.
Will be temping every day from now on and going to try to start charting CM as well so should have a clearer picture next month. Pretty sure AF is coming today, so it will have been 28 day cycle, will FF automatically start a new cycle for me when AF comes?


----------



## SmileyShazza

Tessa said:


> Firedancer & Shazza.... looks like you should be
> getting your crosshairs soon! :thumbup:

Yep they were put on this morning :thumbup:

No rise today, stayed the same as yesterday but when I overlay my charts my temps are still higher than average. So now at 3dpo.

Am thinking I might not bother analysing my symptoms this month and inputting them on FF as I think they give me false hope. If I can try and not to input them then I might not get as excited during the 2ww.

Hope you all have a nice day, the weather looks lovely again. I'm off to Reading for my bridesmaid hair and make up trial so will catch up with you all later :)


----------



## NicoleB

MMM If I leave the two temps I've taken after cd 9 about a hour late ff gives me crosshairs on cd 9..if I correct them it takes it away..what to do? what to do? lol I did do opks on cd 8 one in the very early morning and one late at night the one late at night was just about pos..wonder if I caught it going down?..I was havibg O like pains and ewcm.
What should I do girls leave the temps taken at the wrong time or correct them? either way im going to keep doing opks just in case.


----------



## Tierney

hey nicole, I would probably leave them in if they co-inside with OV pains and EWCM you can always adjust them later if your temps dont stay high

hey shazza, i'm 3 dpo today aswell, hope this is it for us!

hey Foxy, looks like OVs on its way soon for you, good luck hun!


----------



## NicoleB

Thank Tierney I was thinking along the same lines..


----------



## nevertogether

i'm pretty new at this, just started about the 20th of last month after i missed my 9March period. just trying to figure out what this all means. i've read the helpful FF tutorials, but i'm still a little lost :(

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2dd505


----------



## Sweetmama26

Does anyone know if you can have implantation without a dip? My temps have never been this consistent in my chart before?


----------



## NicoleB

Sweetmama26 said:


> Does anyone know if you can have implantation without a dip? My temps have never been this consistent in my chart before?

Yes not everyone gets implant dip :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

Nicole, my husband and I got married on 12/28/08 :) hopefully that date is a good sign!


----------



## NicoleB

nevertogether said:


> Nicole, my husband and I got married on 12/28/08 :) hopefully that date is a good sign!

:thumbup: thats a great date..it'll be 15 years this year for us..and still standing strong..stronger then ever..


----------



## Firedancer41

Question for you charting experts :)

FF is not giving me my coverline yet, I had that weird temp drop on 3DPO...

If I understand it correctly, I would take my highest of the 6 temps preceding O, and put the coverline 0.1 degree above it, making mine 97.15, and the highest was 97.05

Is that right??


----------



## SmileyShazza

Tierney said:


> hey shazza, i'm 3 dpo today aswell, hope this is it for us!

Ooooh someone to share the 2ww with :happydance:

Fingers crossed for us both :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks for the information Nicole! I hope this is my month! I'm 8 DPO now!


----------



## MrsEngland

Hi ladies,

Me and OH have been TTC for 18 months but this is my first cycle charting, i had my first period for six months last sunday so i'm on cycle day 7.
Bit worried about my temperatures being so up and down...i'm testing at the same time every morning but i'm guessing them being so irrational isn't a good sign? 
I'm hoping charting will help us pinpoint when i ovulate as my cycles can be so all over the place!


----------



## Helly

Mrsengland your temps should be erratic prior to ov, don't worry just look for a pattern rather than at the individual temps. Good luck.


----------



## Firedancer41

MrsEngland said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Me and OH have been TTC for 18 months but this is my first cycle charting, i had my first period for six months last sunday so i'm on cycle day 7.
> Bit worried about my temperatures being so up and down...i'm testing at the same time every morning but i'm guessing them being so irrational isn't a good sign?
> I'm hoping charting will help us pinpoint when i ovulate as my cycles can be so all over the place!

Hi and welcome! Do you care to share the link to your chart so we can stalk it? :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Welcome Mrs. England!


----------



## MrsEngland

Hopefully this should work. My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Charlotteee

Doesnt work hun xx


----------



## MrsEngland

Charlotteee said:


> Doesnt work hun xx

My Ovulation Chart

Any better?


----------



## JB3

Hi all, anyone fancy having a peek at my chart, see what you think?

Thanks

xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Yep it works now Mrs. England!


----------



## MrsEngland

Took me a while to work out how to do....bit of an amatuer!

Is it looking okay?


----------



## sahrene1978

Still just waiting around for some sign that I am going to O soon... I signed up for the vip and it is predicting I O next week at cycle day 18. Gosh that seems so far away. I hope it is wrong..lol...


----------



## Tierney

SmileyShazza said:


> Tierney said:
> 
> 
> hey shazza, i'm 3 dpo today aswell, hope this is it for us!
> 
> Ooooh someone to share the 2ww with :happydance:
> 
> Fingers crossed for us both :)Click to expand...


me too hun!

:dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Mrs. England - so far it looks ok to me, I'm new to this too though.

Tierny and Smileyshazza, I hope you both get BFPs this cycle.

As for me I'm in the middle of crocheting my second of 2 booties and setting up my etsy shop!


----------



## moochacha

So much reading to catch up on which Ill have to do later. Hope everyone is doing well but I just wanted to say OMG *bernina* this could totally be your month!!! I've been thinking about your chart all day while I was out and couldn't wait to get back and take a sneak peak only to find a massive spike!!!

Fingers crossed!!! I really hope this is it for you!


----------



## moochacha

Oh and my meh comment which I didn't have time to elaborate on was because while I was typing DH was saying something about TTC in November. He was suggesting we wait until we finish our degree we're just starting.... WTT 4 years? Me 30 this year? I don't think so. 

I was pretty pissed off but alas we're WTT till November but we fail at the preventing part. lol:haha:

Sorry for the massive post but I just wanted to ask a quick question as well. :flower: 

My period only lasted half a day it started with a blood clot and was bright red, medium flow for half a day. (tmi sorry). Just wanted peoples thoughts on that.

Right now I feel contently sick like nausea and it wont go away since yesterday. :wacko: Weird. Good for my diet though because I don't feel like eating anything.


----------



## daisy74

want2Bamommy said:


> bernina said:
> 
> 
> want2Bamommy, here's wishing you a BFP and my you never have to even bother with charting!!!!!
> 
> :thumbup: sounds good to me! lol I'm 15dpo. No signs of :witch: lots of creamy cm. Headaches. Backaches. Insomnia. Major acne. Hoping to get a :bfp: tomorrow.Click to expand...

SENDING YOU STICKY BABYDUST!!!!!!!:bfp:


----------



## Tessa

moochacha said:


> My period only lasted half a day it started with a blood clot and was bright red, medium flow for half a day. (tmi sorry).
> Just wanted peoples thoughts on that.

I know it can be alarming if its not the norm for you...
but honestly hun, with it being your first period since m/c
I don't think it's anything to be worried about.
Probably just your body working things out. :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning ladies

For some reason I'm having probs with logging in this morning. If I navigate away from this page it logs me out :haha:

moochacha - can't see your chart at the moment, to see what you temps are doing, but have you tested just to be sure?

I've had a temp spike this morning. I think it my be a fluke though! OH is on a week of earliest now, so was up @ 5:30. I didn't wake up as such, just snoozed and fell back to sleep and was woken by my alarm at 7. Will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow.

Doctors appointment tonight @ 7 - gonna try and get my concerns and feelings across and see what he says!

Hope everyone is well :D


----------



## fifi-folle

moochacha said:


> Oh and my meh comment which I didn't have time to elaborate on was because while I was typing DH was saying something about TTC in November. He was suggesting we wait until we finish our degree we're just starting.... WTT 4 years? Me 30 this year? I don't think so.
> 
> I was pretty pissed off but alas we're WTT till November but we fail at the preventing part. lol:haha:
> 
> Sorry for the massive post but I just wanted to ask a quick question as well. :flower:
> 
> My period only lasted half a day it started with a blood clot and was bright red, medium flow for half a day. (tmi sorry). Just wanted peoples thoughts on that.
> 
> Right now I feel contently sick like nausea and it wont go away since yesterday. :wacko: Weird. Good for my diet though because I don't feel like eating anything.

OMG wait 4 years!?! Typical man, doesn't understand the biological clock at all, it's also like giving a child a present then taking it away again. 
I would guess your hormones have not settled yet after m/c but seeing the doctor is a good idea. Hope it goes well!

Well my temp is still all over the place but the main thing is it is not going below my normal post ov temps (checking against January's cycle as that's the most recent +ve test). Been feeling nauseous for a few days now, trying not to get hopes up, it's probably just that I'm nervous about our FS appointment today!


----------



## fifi-folle

foxyloxy28 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> For some reason I'm having probs with logging in this morning. If I navigate away from this page it logs me out :haha:
> 
> moochacha - can't see your chart at the moment, to see what you temps are doing, but have you tested just to be sure?
> 
> I've had a temp spike this morning. I think it my be a fluke though! OH is on a week of earliest now, so was up @ 5:30. I didn't wake up as such, just snoozed and fell back to sleep and was woken by my alarm at 7. Will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow.
> 
> Doctors appointment tonight @ 7 - gonna try and get my concerns and feelings across and see what he says!
> 
> Hope everyone is well :D

FOxy I would guess if you have bookmarked this thread that would be why you can get in, I had to log in today (I have it set up so I am always logged in) after the server maintenance last night. Try logging out and in again. Or maybe the problem has resolved already.


----------



## Helly

Morning ladies, could someone take a nosey and see if you think I ov'd yesterday or not? Im really praying I did cos my word did I go to some lengths to TTC yesterday!


----------



## MrsEngland

Quick question do you all use OPK? Are they worth using? And when do you know when to use the first one?

Thanks


----------



## nevertogether

i'm so frustrated! i have no idea what is going on with my body :( i have always been a very starting on the day kind of person. even through basic training (3 months) living with 60+ females and my job training (7 months) living with 15 females! but no, not this year. i've never been late, or had an irregular period in my 25 years of existance. i missed my period last month, and now i have missed my period this month as well. i tested HPT last week and got neg and i had a blood test the end of march and got neg so i don't know what it could be. i've been tested for anemia & thyroid and both came back negative. also had a pap in february that came back normal. FF says i MAY have ovulated CD16 and my temp has been above my coverline for 13DPO... can anybody tell me what any of this means? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2dd505...this is the first time i truly feel not in sync with my body :(


----------



## Helly

Hi MrsEngland, they are good for telling you your body is gearing up to ov, they dont work for everyone (if you have PCOS for example you would just ge positives all the time) but generally they work and a positive will tell you your going to in the next 24-36 hours approximately. When you use them depends when you normally ovulate. For example if you normally ovulate around cd14 you would start taking them at about CD10 to 12 and the line should get darker as you approach ov. Hope that helps.


----------



## Helly

Nevertogether your chart does look right, i would say expect AF tomorrow or within 4 days after that, otherwise do a hpt, if thats neg and you dont come on there are drugs the doc can give you to make you come on.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Moochacha my 1st AF after my mmc sounds very similar to what you've had. A lot shorter than usual, lasted about a day and was just bright red blood with a few clots. I was expecting it to be a lot worse so was a little suprised. They seem to have evened out again and are almost back to usual now though so I wouldn't be too worried.

JB3 - that dip at 9dpo could easily be implantation. Hopefully your temps will keep rising now :)

Welcome Mrs England :hugs: Obviously there isn't much on your chart atm but after a couple of weeks you should have a lot more to read on there. It is a bit confusing at first but we were all there once you are on the right thread as there are a lot of very knowledgable people on here - I found it a massive help when I first started charting.

I've had a nice temp dip this morning :happydance: not quite down to the coverline which I would've liked but it's not far off. Not sure if its too early at 4dpo to be a possible ID though - obviously will keep my fingers crossed that it is though :winkwink:


----------



## waitingginger

Hi Ladies

Hope you have all had a brill weekend!! 

I dont have any temps from sat and sunday and this morning i was awake between 4.40 and 6.30 and then went back to sleep for an hour and took my temp at 7.30 it was 97.67 i dont think i can really put this in can i? arent you suppossed to have un-interupted sleep for atleast 3 hours??!! if its an ok temp it has gone down quite a lot!!

But owell!! after the orangey pinky CM last week i have had no spottin what so ever!! not even when BDing over the weekend!!! I have never had a cycle where i havent spotted for ages!! and after OVing i always always bleed when bedding!!

I have been sleeping terribly waking up all the time!! (god just got major Deja-vu!!!) think i am going to try setting my alarm for really early in the morning like 4am taking my temp and then going back to sleep because i wake up so often my temps are always at different times!!! 
x


----------



## NicoleB

Temp drop this morning so I corrected the two late temps I took ff took my crosshairs away..I dont think i've Od tho anyway..all tho todays temp could be the dip I get a lot at 5dpo (all tho its never been that big of a dip)..guess I'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## mamaxm

hey girls, i was wondering if any of you were taking femaprin(vitex)/maca or drinking red raspberry leaf tea? i started taking them this cycle and my temps are higher than they normally are. don't know if that's normal? i'm just hoping my post o temps will be high too.


----------



## CaptainMummy

I have just ordered a BBT thermometer off amazon and so I will be starting to chart as soon as I get that through, although I am due to ovulate (I hope) around the time it will be delivered, so who knows, I may not even need to use it! *fingers crossed*.

I also have my clearblue OVP kit at hand for the next few days.


----------



## Firedancer41

Happy Monday ladies-how is everyone today?

AFM, it's 5DPO and stil no coverline. Am I correct in saying it should be 97.15?

My post-o temps don't seem to be as high as many others'...I see a lot of 98+ temps, but I seem to linger at 97.xx I hope that isn't a sign of a possible problem. How would a chart reflect low progesterone?


----------



## moochacha

Thanks girls :hugs: I was thinking its probably from the MC up until i started feeling really nauseous but that could be caused from anything.

lol *Fifi* you're totally right typical male... I'm not waiting around 4 years to have a baby I plan on having another 2 or 3 which I can't do if we're going to start at 34 

I'm starting to feel really broody again so maybe we can NTNP til November lol with me actively charting? lol I'm just a basket case lol.

N*icole *maybe that's an Ovulation dip? I've only had it like that once but I haven't been charting nearly as long as you so I'm still getting to know my body. :dust:

*Foxy* Good luck at the Doctors!!!!

Thanks Shannon and Tessa!!! :flower:


----------



## moochacha

SmileyShazza said:


> Moochacha my 1st AF after my mmc sounds very similar to what you've had. A lot shorter than usual, lasted about a day and was just bright red blood with a few clots. I was expecting it to be a lot worse so was a little suprised. They seem to have evened out again and are almost back to usual now though so I wouldn't be too worried.

Glad to hear that your cycles are almost back to normal :happydance: :dust:

Hey should check out my facebook I became a fan of your photography under Rebecca Ortiz. I took some pictures of the three zoos we've taken DS to over the past week. We took 100's but haven't had the time to look through them all yet but got some really good ones.

Just need more hours in the day so we can edit them. :D 

Totally loving your work as well.


----------



## SmileyShazza

moochacha said:


> Hey should check out my facebook I became a fan of your photography under Rebecca Ortiz. I took some pictures of the three zoos we've taken DS to over the past week. We took 100's but haven't had the time to look through them all yet but got some really good ones.
> 
> Just need more hours in the day so we can edit them. :D
> 
> Totally loving your work as well.

Thanks hun - still got a long way to go but am getting used to my camera a bit more now. 

Oooh - I had seen you had joined but sometimes have no idea who people are I shall have a look at your page later :) 

I love animal pictures. I am planning a trip to the zoo in the next month and am really looking forward to it.


----------



## nevertogether

Helly said:


> Nevertogether your chart does look right, i would say expect AF tomorrow or within 4 days after that, otherwise do a hpt, if thats neg and you dont come on there are drugs the doc can give you to make you come on.

thanks helly! my military doc said i have to wait to miss a period for three months before they can help me any further so if i miss this one..i have to wait until, or if, i miss the next. FX'ed i get this one though so i can begin getting ready for DH in june!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi ladies. My Temp is still staying WELL above coverline but still no BFP (at least I don`t think) on an HPT. I did however have just a tiny bit of pink tinging when I went pee this morning and wiped.


----------



## Baronessgogo

Hi all mind if i join, im on first month of ttc and charting and finding it fascinating :) I think i may be on my ovulatuion dip at the minute, tho not doing this before im just guessing.


----------



## NicoleB

Rebecca I would think its o dip but neg opks so far today.. oh well guess I'll just have to wait a see what my body does.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sweetmama26 said:


> Hi ladies. My Temp is still staying WELL above coverline but still no BFP (at least I don`t think) on an HPT. I did however have just a tiny bit of pink tinging when I went pee this morning and wiped.

I wonder if that could be an IB?

Am keepingan eye on your chart - good luck hun :thumbup:


----------



## Helly

Ladies, Ive got a strange OPK question...

You know how on an OPK you have your thick band control line and then your test band? Yesterday the first bit of the test band was as dark as the control band but then it kind of thinned out across the band. Ive put that as positive, would you agree? I havent got a positive on an OPK for months now and its beginning to do my head in! I want to have ov'd last night as I was getting really strong ov pains about 7pm but Im not sure as my temp hasnt gone up by all that much. I took my temp twice this morning, once I woke up, spoke to dh (a few words) then took my temp and it was 36.45, so I settled down, rested and tried to sleep, waited til I thought my mouth was back to that warm dry feeling you have when you wake up and retook it and it was 36.56. Ive used the second temp, feel like I have no clue as I slept in a hotel Friday night and a different one Saturday night then my own bed last night so I dont feel like I can trust my temps. Now I dont know if I should keep BDing or not? Any thoughts please?


----------



## NicoleB

Helly said:


> Ladies, Ive got a strange OPK question...
> 
> You know how on an OPK you have your thick band control line and then your test band? Yesterday the first bit of the test band was as dark as the control band but then it kind of thinned out across the band. Ive put that as positive, would you agree? I havent got a positive on an OPK for months now and its beginning to do my head in! I want to have ov'd last night as I was getting really strong ov pains about 7pm but Im not sure as my temp hasnt gone up by all that much. I took my temp twice this morning, once I woke up, spoke to dh (a few words) then took my temp and it was 36.45, so I settled down, rested and tried to sleep, waited til I thought my mouth was back to that warm dry feeling you have when you wake up and retook it and it was 36.56. Ive used the second temp, feel like I have no clue as I slept in a hotel Friday night and a different one Saturday night then my own bed last night so I dont feel like I can trust my temps. Now I dont know if I should keep BDing or not? Any thoughts please?

I would keep bding just in case.. but as long as at least 50% of the test line was as dark as the control line then it was pos honey..


----------



## Helly

No, less than 50% but just done today's OPK and the line is hardly visible so I guess it has to be yesterday.


----------



## MrsEngland

SmileyShazza said:


> Welcome Mrs England :hugs: Obviously there isn't much on your chart atm but after a couple of weeks you should have a lot more to read on there. It is a bit confusing at first but we were all there once you are on the right thread as there are a lot of very knowledgable people on here - I found it a massive help when I first started charting.

Thanks :)
Definately feel like i'm on the right thread although i have to say i do feel slightly baffled by it all haha!
Am i right in thinking that your temp dips at ovulation?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Sweetmama26 said:


> As for me I'm in the middle of crocheting my second of 2 booties and setting up my etsy shop!

Oooh! Please send me your shop link - I'd love to check them out! I've crocheted some booties myself but just found two really sweet knitting patterns for booties that I am trying out.

Have any of you ladies ever seen an ID as late as 12DPO? I'm not putting much stock in my dip as my allergies may have made me sleep with my mouth open that night.

Foxy and Fifi - I hope your appointments went well!


----------



## Sweetmama26

SmileyShazza said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. My Temp is still staying WELL above coverline but still no BFP (at least I don`t think) on an HPT. I did however have just a tiny bit of pink tinging when I went pee this morning and wiped.
> 
> I wonder if that could be an IB?
> 
> Am keepingan eye on your chart - good luck hun :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks I hope I'm IB because I really want to be pregnant!



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> As for me I'm in the middle of crocheting my second of 2 booties and setting up my etsy shop!
> 
> Oooh! Please send me your shop link - I'd love to check them out! I've crocheted some booties myself but just found two really sweet knitting patterns for booties that I am trying out.
> 
> Have any of you ladies ever seen an ID as late as 12DPO? I'm not putting much stock in my dip as my allergies may have made me sleep with my mouth open that night.
> 
> Foxy and Fifi - I hope your appointments went well!Click to expand...

Ok I'll send you the link but I haven't listed anything yet! But I'll also give you a pic of them here!

My etsy shop is www.corbynsmama.etsy.com I'm doing another pair in blue for my cousins newest addition that was born early this morning.

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/DSC00447.jpg


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Ladies

Back from the doctors appointment.

Went ok I guess is the best way to describe it.

First thing she said was ' you kbow you're overweight right?' Almost replied with 'really? There I was thinking I'm a skinny minny!'

Anyway she banged on about weight being the major problem, but did ask for details of my cycle etc. She ruled out thyroid issues saying that weight gain isn't associated with that and wasn't really interested in discussing it further.

My notes haven't arrived feom my previous gp yet, so she said to wait for them then make another appointment to discuss blood results. 

She said that if bloods are all ok, then I can be referred to the fertility clinic to see if my tubes are blocked. 

Other than the weight, she said that it has been a long time to not get pregnant even though I'm ovulating.

OH will also have to do a SA :haha: he's not impressed!

So, will wait till end of the month before making next appointment.

In the meantime, OH and I are on a major diet and health kick! Lol


----------



## Tierney

Sounds promising Foxy, hopefully your doctor can get you referred. I have an underactive thyroid and weight gain is one of the main symptons for it if its untreated so I don't understand why she said it wasn't!

Sweetmama them booties are lovely!

AFM 4dpo today and have been having a few twinges that Ive never had before after OV so hope this is a good sign


----------



## fifi-folle

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> As for me I'm in the middle of crocheting my second of 2 booties and setting up my etsy shop!
> 
> Oooh! Please send me your shop link - I'd love to check them out! I've crocheted some booties myself but just found two really sweet knitting patterns for booties that I am trying out.
> 
> Have any of you ladies ever seen an ID as late as 12DPO? I'm not putting much stock in my dip as my allergies may have made me sleep with my mouth open that night.
> 
> Foxy and Fifi - I hope your appointments went well!Click to expand...

Thank you Jaimie. I believe you can get an ID from 6dpo to 12dpo.

I was so nervous my blood pressure was way higher than it should be. Had that checked, height and weight measured first, both DH and I are just under 30 BMI which would be great if we needed IVF. But we saw the consultant and because we can get pregnant she isn't going to see us again, instead we are being referred to the recurrent m/c team. Had recurrent m/c bloods done today though. 
Disappointed to be honest, FS had seen me before but didn't have any of those notes and was distracted by having a student with her. At least we are being referred to someone who might be able to help, one of the things she said was perhaps we have just been unlucky and we're clearly very fertile. Doesn't make me feel any better though!


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> First thing she said was ' you kbow you're overweight right?' Almost replied with 'really? There I was thinking I'm a skinny minny!'
> 
> Anyway she banged on about weight being the major problem, but did ask for details of my cycle etc. She ruled out thyroid issues saying that weight gain isn't associated with that and wasn't really interested in discussing it further.

This is my concern. I am overweight I know I am but no matter what I try and do I simply can't seem to lose weight :( I've always had problems with my weight - the only time I have been a healthy weight was when I was stupidly surviving on just an orange and a yoghurt day when I was about 16, luckily I realised that wasn't good for me before it really got out of control.

I have started trying to eat more healthily and decided to go for a swim this evening. Am going to really try and put some effort into it now - any loss is better than none at the end of the say I suppose.


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy like I said before honey..i'm glad they are gonna help :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Foxy - Glad your appointment went ok. 

Fifi - Sorry your appointment was a bit disappointing


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Glad to hear about your appointments Foxy and Fifi ~

Foxy - my DH got his SA results today. He has low motility (only 40% and the reference range is 49% or higher being normal). His doc suggested that he drink more water and take vitamins. We are going to recheck it in a couple of months. Be sure your OH abstains for 3 days before giving his sample - my DH's doc forgot to tell him that! Have you already had your bloods taken and you are just waiting on the results? I hope they are normal and that you are referred to a fertility specialist that has more constructive advice than just losing weight.

Fifi - I'm sorry you were disappointed. I really hope the recurrent m/c team is more helpful.


----------



## bernina

Hi all.

I'm super behind with posts, was in Chicago most of last week and not much time spent on the computer the last few days. Have been outside planting and getting the yard in order.

*Foxy*, glad you had your appointment, but sorry that she dwelled so much on weight. On a positive note, DH will get his swimmers checked out which is always something smart to rule out. I know it's a drag for him, but totally worth it. And either your blood come back all good and you get referred to a fs, or they discover an issue and then at least you can start to try to correct it. Either way you're on the path to figuring out why you're not getting pregnant. 

*Fifi*, sorry the appt was a bit disappointing but luckily you are going to be referred where you need to be. It could just be bad luck, I had a friend who had 2 miscarriages and then a perfectly healthy 3rd pregnancy and I've heard of many others. In fact I hope to be one of those stories myself if I can ever get another BFP! And also getting the bloods done is great, you're that much closer to detecting a problem if there is one. Do you know the blood tests they ordered? Always like to see what people are being checked for, especially since this subject is relevant for me.

*Nicole*, I hope O is happening for you soon. By the looks of your chart today could very well be the day. Now go and hit that eggie hard!!!

No real update for me. Had some very strong sensations/tugging in my abdomen last week, some were so strong that they kept me up at night and also my uterus felt so full that when I walked it literally hurt, almost like AF cramps. I admit I totally got excited as I felt these things with my first preg. Unfortunately those symptoms are gone, no tender boobs, and a negative early preg test yesterday. I know I'm not out until the witch shows, but I'm just not feeling like this cycle is the one. Was really hoping for a 2010 baby, but who wants to deal with Christmas birthdays anyways (trying to find the positive side of things!) :)

I know I've missed lots of news and updates and I'm sorry. Just not enough time in the day lately!!

Baby dust and sticky glue as needed!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks for your responses ladies 

I had CD21 bloods done back in October and when I rang for the results, the Receptionist said they were 'ok'. That's all I know.

So new GP said wait for my notes to arrive and book appointment to discuss. I'm guessing as they are 'ok', then fertility clinic is the next step.

:D


----------



## fifi-folle

bernina said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm super behind with posts, was in Chicago most of last week and not much time spent on the computer the last few days. Have been outside planting and getting the yard in order.
> 
> Foxy, glad you had your appointment, but sorry that she dwelled so much on weight. On a positive note, DH will get his swimmers checked out which is always something smart to rule out. I know it's a drag for him, but totally worth it. And either your blood come back all good and you get referred to a fs, or they discover an issue and then at least you can start to try to correct it. Either way you're on the bath to figuring out why you're not getting pregnant.
> 
> Fifi, sorry the appt was a bit disappointing but luckily you are going to be referred where you need to be. It could just be bad luck, I had a friend who had 2 miscarriages and then a perfectly healthy 3rd pregnancy and I've heard of many others. In fact I hope to be one of those stories myself if I can ever get another BFP! And also getting the bloods done is great, you're that much closer to detecting a problem if there is one. Do you know the blood tests they ordered? Always like to see what people are being checked for, especially since this subject is relevant for me.
> 
> Nicole, I hope O is happening for you soon. By the looks of your chart today could very well be the day. Now go and hit that eggie hard!!!
> 
> I know I've missed lots of news and updates and I'm sorry. Just not enough time in the day lately!!
> 
> Baby dust and sticky glue as needed!!

I wasn't told what the blood tests were but I had a look at the tubes and they all seemed to be clotting ones and a serum one. There were 6 vials taken, although it took three attempts as my veins aren't generous. I know what you are saying is true I have just been really hormonal recently. 
Hope you are enjoying gardening, it's great to get outdoors again!


----------



## NicoleB

Neg opks today so I dont think O is today but ew cm so hopefully soon.

I just hada share cuz i'm so excited..I get bto go next week and but a new (to me anyway lol) car or suv..I can wait..


----------



## Tessa

MrsEngland & Baronessgogo: Welcome! You've got a nice start there on charting.
Look forward to seeing them unfold over the coming months! :flower:

Foxy & Fifi: Glad to hear your doctors appts went well.
Always good to know your one more step toward to getting to the bottom of things! :thumbup:

Tierney: FX'd that the twinges are a good sign for you!! 


As for me.... AF showed up today... So I'm out this month!! :nope:


----------



## moochacha

Baronessgogo said:


> Hi all mind if i join, im on first month of ttc and charting and finding it fascinating :) I think i may be on my ovulatuion dip at the minute, tho not doing this before im just guessing.

Hey welcome!!!! I remember seeing you in WTT section its fanatic to see you in the TTC threads now. :happydance: Wow that is a big dip, I would say that your body is gearing up for ovulation in the next few days.


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks for your responses ladies
> 
> I had CD21 bloods done back in October and when I rang for the results, the Receptionist said they were 'ok'. That's all I know.
> 
> So new GP said wait for my notes to arrive and book appointment to discuss. I'm guessing as they are 'ok', then fertility clinic is the next step.
> 
> :D

Wooohoooo!!


*Sweetmama26* - those booties are the cutest!!! Awww will you be posting internationally?

*fif* - I think its great that you're being referred to the recurrent m/c team. Really hope you're in good hands!!!

*Tessa* - Really sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

As for me - My body is all messed up I think I'm going to ovulate early? Grrr what is wrong with me? Can someone check out my chart and have a guess at whats happening. :cry:


----------



## JB3

Grrrr the bitch got me!!!!

Off we go again !


----------



## moochacha

JB3 said:


> Grrrr the bitch got me!!!!
> 
> Off we go again !

Sorry the witch got you :( :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry AF got you Tessa and JB3. :hugs:

Moochacha - perhaps your body is following Nicole's lead with signs of early ovulation! Your temps are still afound your normal pre-o range, so hopefull it's just gearing up well in advance! :D

AFM - thought I may throttle OH last night. After Dr appointment, he went on a downer and has now concinced himself that no matter what we do, I am not going to get pregnant! He wasn't happy that the Dr spent most of the time talking to me about losing weight!

So, no bd for me last night! :dohh: Hopefully I can beat him into submission this evening! :rofl:


----------



## waitingginger

Foxy- my OH is convinced the problem with him and is getting very down about it now!! its taken me ages to convince him to get his SA done!! but sweetened the deal with a trip to alton towers!!

my temps are dropping much lower, and i havent been sleeping well and temps taken at all different times but still think AF might be on the way!! if LP stays the same at 13 days could be friday :-(


----------



## Tierney

tessa and jb3 sorry she got you xx


----------



## xxbeckyxx

hi ladies can i join you please, ive been ttc for nearly 2years now but have been using the let nature take its course and see what happens approach! but as nothing has happened ive started charting im just not too sure yet what im looking at so if anyone could help me out by taking a look at my chart id really appreciate it thanks xx :dust:


----------



## Charlotteee

Will someone look at my chart please. I've had a huge temp rise this morning. And it was took at same time as yesterday :shrug: Surely this isn't O? xx


----------



## Helly

Charlotteeee it looks like it could be, whats your normal cycle length?


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> She ruled out thyroid issues saying that weight gain isn't associated with that and wasn't really interested in discussing it further.

Doctors eh I swear they get stupider, like hello you silly doctor weight changes is associated with thyroid problems. Sorry about the rant.

I get annoyed when Doctors dismiss things and over look small details when all she needs to do is spend 1 min to print on a piece of paper to order a flippin blood test to check.

But its great that she will refer you to a fertility specialist if they find nothing in the bloods. :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

xxbeckyxx said:


> hi ladies can i join you please, ive been ttc for nearly 2years now but have been using the let nature take its course and see what happens approach! but as nothing has happened ive started charting im just not too sure yet what im looking at so if anyone could help me out by taking a look at my chart id really appreciate it thanks xx :dust:

Hey welcome!

Your chart is looking good so far, its hard to tell so far but I think you may have ovulated on the 17,18,19 but you wont really know until you enter a few more temps.


----------



## Charlotteee

My normal cycle is 28 days but i've only just had my first period since mc in december so wasn't expecting it to be 28 days lol x


----------



## Helly

Its hard to tell then Charlotteee as the previous few temps are missing, maybe keep an eye on your cervical mucus as well to guide you and see what the next few days temps bringing. Sorry I dont know alot about temps following miscarriage.

Foxy - great news that she is willing to refer you, though sounds like she was too dismissive for my liking. Weight isnt the be all and end all, im convinced I had trouble conceiving with James cos I was underweight, so being overweight certainly isnt the be all and end all, im skinny as anything and still struggling to conceive.

Yes I know im paranoid, but do you think theres any significance in the fact that when I seem to be ovulating my temp doesnt rise that dramatically? Everyone else seems to get this big leap and I just dont, its about .2 or .1. I reckon I oved on CD14 but my temp hasnt really spiked much. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## SmileyShazza

NicoleB said:


> Neg opks today so I dont think O is today but ew cm so hopefully soon.
> 
> I just hada share cuz i'm so excited..I get bto go next week and but a new (to me anyway lol) car or suv..I can wait..

Oooh sounds like you could be gearing up to O sometime soon then :thumbup: that is much better than CD9! 

Time to get jiggy (but know you already will be) :rofl:

Sorry that AF got you JB3 and Tessa :hugs:

I still cant believe that your doctor says that weight is not related to thyroid Foxy  that is one of the main side effects of a thyroid problem. I do sometimes wonder how these doctors even get their certificates to practice :dohh:

Welcome Becky :hugs:

Charlotte have replied to your question in Tulips journal.

A small rise for me today, was really hoping for a bigger one but it still means I have a dip on my chart albeit a small one. Am looking forward to having the next three days off work and having my parents come to visit  hoping to get some stuff done around the house (decorating, gardening etc) so that should keep me busy for a few days. Anything that takes my mind off the 2ww is good :)


----------



## maaybe2010

Can anyone out a positive spin on temp dip this morning? :(


----------



## NicoleB

Welcome anyone new :hugs:
Sorry that af got you JB3 & Tessa
Sorry if I'm missing anything I've been crazy busy with the kids lol

So I took two temps this a.m 1st one I took I started falling back to sleep and my mouth started opening lol so I took again as soon as my thermometer beeped and got a different temp reading now I dont know what one to use the 1st was 97.58 the second 97.70..what one do you girls think I should use?


----------



## Helly

Id go with the second Nicole. As long as you didnt move or talk or anything between the two temps.


----------



## Charlotteee

The second one hun xx


----------



## NicoleB

Helly I was thinking the same but put the 1st temp..gonna go change it.


----------



## Helly

As naughty as it is, I prefer the second temp obviously and as long as you can justify that in your own mind thats good enough! :D


----------



## Helly

Your chart is looking really good by the way Nicole!


----------



## NicoleB

I also changed my two temps I took a hour late back and ff gave me back my crosshairs all tho because Ive had ewcm after I dont have solid crosshairs..


----------



## NicoleB

I really think the 2nd one is more "honest": because I know my mouth started to open when I was taken my 1st temp but because I dont think I've Od really yet thats kinda high...all tho since cd 10 my day time temps have been really high for pre O to so hell I dont know lol


----------



## CaptainMummy

I just received my thermometer 10 minutes ago in the post, that took less than 24 hours!! Very pleased.
Tomorrow will be my first day charting temps and hopefully I can open my eyes at the same time each morning, as I tend to be very lazy before work, and like to catch an extra half hour sometimes!
I will be posting a link to my FF once I start charting so I will be able to share my info with you guys.
Good luck all
:dust:


----------



## Helly

Good luck MrsMurphy2Be! Just take your temp then go back to sleep, I do that sometimes.

Yeah I noticed on your chart you are still getting EWCM Nicole, weird. Though it may be a good sign!


----------



## NicoleB

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I just received my thermometer 10 minutes ago in the post, that took less than 24 hours!! Very pleased.
> Tomorrow will be my first day charting temps and hopefully I can open my eyes at the same time each morning, as I tend to be very lazy before work, and like to catch an extra half hour sometimes!
> I will be posting a link to my FF once I start charting so I will be able to share my info with you guys.
> Good luck all
> :dust:

:thumbup: glad you got it!! Good luck honey...


----------



## chuichi

Hi, really new to temping here... does any one of you use an Ear thermometer? That's the only type I have at home and it gives reading of only up to 1 decimal place... would you recommend that I use this, or shall I purchase another type? Thanks! x


----------



## CaptainMummy

NicoleB said:


> :thumbup: glad you got it!! Good luck honey...

Thank you very much :)
Good luck to you too hun xx


----------



## NicoleB

chuichi said:


> Hi, really new to temping here... does any one of you use an Ear thermometer? That's the only type I have at home and it gives reading of only up to 1 decimal place... would you recommend that I use this, or shall I purchase another type? Thanks! x

I wouldnt use a ear thermometer honey a oral one is best and it doesnt have to be a bbt one it can be a normal oral one. you can buy one for a few bucks at any retail store or drug store.


----------



## sleepen

ladies i hate to bother you but i have a question. af is due tommarow. but for the past two days my temps actully went up. is this normal? i thought they were supposed to go down before af. please help i keep getting confused by this whole charting thing


----------



## SmileyShazza

chuichi said:


> Hi, really new to temping here... does any one of you use an Ear thermometer? That's the only type I have at home and it gives reading of only up to 1 decimal place... would you recommend that I use this, or shall I purchase another type? Thanks! x

I have read that using a thermometer that gives a reading of 2 decimel places is a lot more reliable when temping that a one digit one.

Welcome MrsMurphy2Be glad your thermometer arrived. I just set my alarm for the same time every morning (6am for me) and once I have taken my temp just go back to sleep until its time to get up.

Sleepen usually temps do go down before AF - your chart is looking super promising to me hun have you tested yet? To be honest I haven't seen such a fab looking chart in ages!


----------



## NicoleB

Sleepen I agree with Shazza your chart looks great..


----------



## SmileyShazza

NicoleB said:


> Sleepen I agree with Shazza your chart looks great..

To be fair I'd bloody love a chart like that right now!


----------



## sleepen

thanks ladies, no i have not tested yet since i am not actully late yet. i have no tests in the house and am not going to go out and buy one until i am late. in the past i tested the day i was due and got af like 10 minutes later. so i figure if i hold out and wait till i am absoultely sure i am late i will get my bfp


----------



## SmileyShazza

When are you actually due Sleepen? I notice that on the last chart your temp dropped on CD16 so does that mean you are almost due? 

If your temp stays elevated over the next couple of days I would say you are in with a really strong chance, those temps are a lot higher than they have been in your other cycles at this point.


----------



## sleepen

i have a 16 day lp, so should be due for af tommarow. i guess i'll have to wait and see what happens. thanks again ladies


----------



## Firedancer41

sleepen said:


> i have a 16 day lp, so should be due for af tommarow. i guess i'll have to wait and see what happens. thanks again ladies

Ooh, that's a fine-looking chart!!! I got my eye on you, hun! Good luck!!!:thumbup:

AFM, I figured out my missing coverline problem...I somehow had the setting changed to OPK detection instead of advanced. It is right where I predicted. My post-o temps are not all that high..I don't seem to have as great a range between pre- and post-o that I see others have. I hope that's not indicative of a problem.

DH is convinced I am preggo LOL I'm hoping he is right!!!


----------



## stephmkc

sleepen said:


> thanks ladies, no i have not tested yet since i am not actully late yet. i have no tests in the house and am not going to go out and buy one until i am late. in the past i tested the day i was due and got af like 10 minutes later. so i figure if i hold out and wait till i am absoultely sure i am late i will get my bfp

Good luck!! Looks very promising! :)


----------



## JB3

Humm, thought she had arrived thismorning but I only had that one spot, it was the same as CD6 spot, I usually start with really dark brown blood but this was bright red and had none sine. I know she is on her way but changed my chart anyhow so I can be CD23 for a while longer lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole love your chart!


----------



## NicoleB

Thank you Shannon..I'm not to sure about it tho I never got a pos opk..still not and testing daily.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey Ladies

Some lovely looking chafts here ladies.

Welcome to the new ladies :hi:

Nicole - I had similar problem yesterday. Slightly restless between 6 - 7:00 and took temp at normal time = 97.73 thought that was high so immediately retook on the other side of my mouth = 97.60. Retook again on usual side = 97.73!! :haha:

Went with 97.73 but made a note of the 97.60 just in case.

CD 14 would be really early for me to o!


----------



## NicoleB

LOL CD 9 would be unheard of for me.. :haha:
I would be even less inclined to believe O if my damn day time temps were not so high..


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy are you sure cd 14 isn't O date? 
lol why can I see both of oing already without a damn pos opk..


----------



## nevertogether

ladies- i have a Q. on FF if you start spotting..is that considered CD1. i feel pretty confident it is AF. and if it is CD1, does FF restart the chart for you or does it keep going?


----------



## waitingginger

Hi!

Sorry AF came and got you! would count CD1 as the first day you see proper blood not spotting! you can enter you spotting in the menses box and then when you get your first proper bleed you can enter heavy, medium or light and FF will start you from CD1!x


----------



## nevertogether

waitingginger said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sorry AF came and got you! would count CD1 as the first day you see proper blood not spotting! you can enter you spotting in the menses box and then when you get your first proper bleed you can enter heavy, medium or light and FF will start you from CD1!x

i am ok with it. my cycle was jacked last month and probably this month too and with a million BFN's i was just ready to start over! can you look at my chart in my siggy to see if i've done it right? should be CD30?


----------



## waitingginger

Yep thats right! it will put a * for the days you spot then start a new cycle when AF starts properly!! better luck next month!!!
x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nicole - Ov may well have been CD14. Would be very early for me. And, I've been getting EWCM! Unheard of!! 

I've concluded that OPks just don't work for me. I've tried them before and never got a +ve and again this cycle - no +ve, so I give up with them.

I remember having some slight abdominal pain on Saturday, so could well have been ovulation pain! 

Maybe all of this is a good thing for me........................... Although, not really happy with the amount of bd - wasn't expecting to ov till Cd16 - Cd19, so was bding every other day! Grrr

I think your chart looks great with a nice dip. Maybe, we have both ov'd early this cycle! :dohh:


----------



## Sweetmama26

moochacha said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your responses ladies
> 
> I had CD21 bloods done back in October and when I rang for the results, the Receptionist said they were 'ok'. That's all I know.
> 
> So new GP said wait for my notes to arrive and book appointment to discuss. I'm guessing as they are 'ok', then fertility clinic is the next step.
> 
> :D
> 
> Wooohoooo!!
> 
> 
> *Sweetmama26* - those booties are the cutest!!! Awww will you be posting internationally?
> 
> *fif* - I think its great that you're being referred to the recurrent m/c team. Really hope you're in good hands!!!
> 
> *Tessa* - Really sorry AF got you :hugs:Click to expand...


Yes I most definately will be sending all over the world!

Anyways can anyone tell me their thoughts on my test this morning? https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/InvertedpregtestApril13.jpg


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hmmmmm am not sure if I can see something where the test line should appear. It does look like there is something there :wacko: when did you take the test?

I would personally wait a couple of days (I know its hard) and try testing again using FM if AF hasn't arrived. You are only 10 dpo so that is still early hun :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

There does look like there's something showing in the bottom half of where the test line would be. I'd go with what Smiley says and try and wait a couple of days then test again

Good luck!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks girlies

Smiley I took it with mid afternoon urine because I forgot to with my first morning urine!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: JB3, Tessa, and NeverTogether :hugs:

Here is how I feel at the moment - :gun::witch:
:rofl:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :hugs: JB3, Tessa, and NeverTogether :hugs:
> 
> Here is how I feel at the moment - :gun::witch:
> :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## foxyloxy28

sweetmama - fingers crossed that you see a nice strong line in a couple if days. :D I think I can see something and I'm on my phone!!


----------



## MrsEngland

Hi ladies,
Quick question, i did an OPK yesterday and the control line showed up but no other line and did another today and control line showed and the test line was very faint so i know thats still a negative but does it mean that there is more LH than yesterday so i'm in the run up to O?
I've started OPK early because my last cycle was 6 months so i'm not sure when i will ovulate at all!


----------



## sahrene1978

I think I am getting close to Oing. My temp hasnt risen yet but I have had some ewcm yesterday and today. My cervix is nice and high and soft. I bought a 20 pack of opk's last month and I had some left. They supposedly expired on the 5th and so I am not sure if they are working correctly but I have not got a positive. But I didnt get a positive last month either. Those things dont like me.. Grrr.. I am having a little bit of cramping today so I hope that is a good sign!


----------



## Snugggs

Hiya Ladies.

Hope everyone is well?

Foxy and Fifi - Sorry to hear your appointments were a let down, and, i know how you feel foxy, i get the weight thing thrown at me too :hugs:

Tessa, JB3 and Nevertogether - damn that hag!! :hugs: i hope next cycle is yours!!

fingers crossed for you sweetmama x

Hope you get a definate ov date soon nicole :hugs:

As for me, i had ewcm yesterday with a streak of blook in it (sorry tmi) i was 14dpo. I'm still getting bfn but there is no sign of AF yet. Tonight i have entered yesterdays ewcm and FF has removed my cross hairs and cannot pin point OV. Do i ignore the ewcm and assume that i ahve really ov'd??? I'm so confused ladies

xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

MrsEngland said:


> Hi ladies,
> Quick question, i did an OPK yesterday and the control line showed up but no other line and did another today and control line showed and the test line was very faint so i know thats still a negative but does it mean that there is more LH than yesterday so i'm in the run up to O?
> I've started OPK early because my last cycle was 6 months so i'm not sure when i will ovulate at all!

Sounds like your leading up to OV hun :flower:
I had negs three or four or was it five :wacko: days before I got my positive

xx

EDIT: It was five lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

snuggs - your chart is quite difficult to intepret as the temps are all fairly similar in range. Did you have solid crosshairs before FF removed them?

I think you just need to go with your instincts as to whether you've ov'd as your body isn't making it very clear :hugs:


----------



## MrsEngland

maaybe2010 said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Quick question, i did an OPK yesterday and the control line showed up but no other line and did another today and control line showed and the test line was very faint so i know thats still a negative but does it mean that there is more LH than yesterday so i'm in the run up to O?
> I've started OPK early because my last cycle was 6 months so i'm not sure when i will ovulate at all!
> 
> Sounds like your leading up to OV hun :flower:
> I had negs three or four or was it five :wacko: days before I got my positive
> 
> xx
> 
> EDIT: It was five lolClick to expand...

Thats what i was hoping for but its been soooo long since i had a normal cycle i dare not hope too much!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Snugggs said:


> Hiya Ladies.
> 
> Hope everyone is well?
> 
> Foxy and Fifi - Sorry to hear your appointments were a let down, and, i know how you feel foxy, i get the weight thing thrown at me too :hugs:
> 
> Tessa, JB3 and Nevertogether - damn that hag!! :hugs: i hope next cycle is yours!!
> 
> fingers crossed for you sweetmama x
> 
> Hope you get a definate ov date soon nicole :hugs:
> 
> As for me, i had ewcm yesterday with a streak of blook in it (sorry tmi) i was 14dpo. I'm still getting bfn but there is no sign of AF yet. Tonight i have entered yesterdays ewcm and FF has removed my cross hairs and cannot pin point OV. Do i ignore the ewcm and assume that i ahve really ov'd??? I'm so confused ladies
> 
> xxx

Thank you! and thanks Foxyloxy! My chart has been SO STABLE this month, I have a strong feeling I'm pregnant, I've had dizzy spells all day!


----------



## Snugggs

foxyloxy28 said:


> snuggs - your chart is quite difficult to intepret as the temps are all fairly similar in range. Did you have solid crosshairs before FF removed them?
> 
> I think you just need to go with your instincts as to whether you've ov'd as your body isn't making it very clear :hugs:

Yeahi think that freakishly long AF caused the pre O temps to be so high. I didn't have solid lines previously though. I think the temp range and the fact i haven't had a + opk (not even a hint of a line) either has made things worse. Maybe i really am not O'ing.

I've given up on my instincts too as my body is playing so many tricks on me just lately, i don't trust it :wacko:

:cry:


----------



## moochacha

Snugggs said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> snuggs - your chart is quite difficult to intepret as the temps are all fairly similar in range. Did you have solid crosshairs before FF removed them?
> 
> I think you just need to go with your instincts as to whether you've ov'd as your body isn't making it very clear :hugs:
> 
> Yeahi think that freakishly long AF caused the pre O temps to be so high. I didn't have solid lines previously though. I think the temp range and the fact i haven't had a + opk (not even a hint of a line) either has made things worse. Maybe i really am not O'ing.
> 
> I've given up on my instincts too as my body is playing so many tricks on me just lately, i don't trust it :wacko:
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...

Wow that is a long AF, I thought mine was long after my MC. Now I'm dealing with a freakishly short AF. I hope your cycles smooth at hun!


----------



## Tessa

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :hugs: JB3, Tessa, and NeverTogether :hugs:
> 
> Here is how I feel at the moment - :gun::witch:
> :rofl:

LOL... same here girlfriend!! :haha:


Snuggs: Are you still using OPK's daily?
I can't recall now what day FF had you O'ving on before ewcm?? 
I'm still keeping my FX'd for you, as that temp dip looks very promising!! :winkwink:

Nicole: Your chart looks fab hunni! :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotteee

Had another temp rise this morning :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Looking good Charlottee :)

Temp rise for me this morning. I've taken out all my OPKs as they were confusing FF with dotted crosshairs and when I entered random temps for tomorrow, it changed ov to CD16. Now it doesn't move it :D yey


----------



## CaptainMummy

Today I charted my temp for the first time! :thumbup:

As I have not yet ovulated this cycle (Well I highly doubt I have!) Will FF still detect my ovulation if my temp rises even if I have only a few temps in before ovulation? 
I have never even thought or worried about whether I ovulate or not so this is quite nerveracking for me as Im scared that I wont be ovulating or something. 
Im probably just being paranoid but eek! Its my first time so Im sure its okay to be nervous!

x


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi girls looking for some advice, do you think I should discard the temps when I was running a temperature? (CD22 + 23). Will it make any difference though? It's pretty clear when I ov'd so do I really need to?


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hi MrsMurphy2Be as you are on CD9 you might be able to get enough information in so that FF can pinpoint OV although we can't say for definite as it will depend on your temps and if FF can detect a clear temperature shift to be able to confirm and give you crosshairs.

I would just keep entering your temps and hopefully in a few days it might be able to tell you that you've ov'd. Remember it will tell you _after_ you have ov'd and not before - I would suggest also tracking your cervical mucusas that should help give you some clues that you are approaching O.

It would also be helpful if you could put a link to your chart in your signature so we can click on it to look at it at any time :)


----------



## Snugggs

moochacha said:


> Snugggs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> snuggs - your chart is quite difficult to intepret as the temps are all fairly similar in range. Did you have solid crosshairs before FF removed them?
> 
> I think you just need to go with your instincts as to whether you've ov'd as your body isn't making it very clear :hugs:
> 
> Yeahi think that freakishly long AF caused the pre O temps to be so high. I didn't have solid lines previously though. I think the temp range and the fact i haven't had a + opk (not even a hint of a line) either has made things worse. Maybe i really am not O'ing.
> 
> I've given up on my instincts too as my body is playing so many tricks on me just lately, i don't trust it :wacko:
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that is a long AF, I thought mine was long after my MC. Now I'm dealing with a freakishly short AF. I hope your cycles smooth at hun!Click to expand...

Hiya Rebecca, I hope your cycle smooth out too :hugs: ... is it possible that the bleeding could be part of the same cycle? I know FF say you should start a new cycle when you have flow, but under the circumstances??? xxx


----------



## pichi

snugggs, how long is your cycle normally?


----------



## SmileyShazza

Fifi - I was ill at the beginning of the month just after AF and I altered my temps to what they would usually be around that time using information from last months chart. I just was going to leave them blank as didn't want to put that my temp was over 100 for two days and approaching 100 for another three.

If it doesn't seem to have made much difference I would be tempted to leave them in or alter them so they look a bit more normal but make a note of it in the comments box.

Foxy - Nice rise today :thumbup:

I've had a nice rise today although am sitting on my average temperature so am not getting my hopes up for this month. If I see any kind of increase tomorrow that would make me very happy.

Have got a day of Spring Cleaning ahead of me (woo) not looking forward to that but hey ho!


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Looking good Charlottee :)
> 
> Temp rise for me this morning. I've taken out all my OPKs as they were confusing FF with dotted crosshairs and when I entered random temps for tomorrow, it changed ov to CD16. Now it doesn't move it :D yey

I knew it haha


----------



## NicoleB

well if i remove the two late temps ff takes my crosshairs for cd 9..but if tomorrows temp is over 97.65 ff gives crosshairs back for cd 9..but no pos opks..all tho I could have had pos cd8 but only tested twice once in the very early morning and once late at night..and the late at night one was just about pos so maybe I missed my surge? crap lol I dont know..


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nicole - your chart is looking great with that dip. Looks like so far everything is definitely pointing in the direction of CD9 for O! 

fifi - I'd leave them in and just make a note. They won't effect your chart :D

Shazza - nice rise :)

:hi: to everyone I've missed


----------



## Snugggs

pichi said:


> snugggs, how long is your cycle normally?

:wave: Pichi.

my cycles are irregular (well have been for the last 18 months anyway). My last cycle was 60 days, the cycle before that was 24 days. The longest cycle ive had is 3 months.

Been tested for PCOS but all is ok, Gyn thinks i have something wrong with my pituitary glabd so i'm undergoing tests for that.

Hope all is well with you and your muffin :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I've just ordered a treadmill :D It arrives on Saturday morning. Yey....... skinny body here I come :haha: 

Not sure if I said what the Doctor told me I need to do - diet wise:

Only eat 3 meals per day. No snacking of any sort. No healthy snacks, so no fruit, nothing. Just 3 meals per day. Oh lots of veg, but only a small amount of carbs and meat! :dohh:

Just a note....... if I lose loads of weight and still don't get pregnant, firstly I'll slap the Doctor, secondly, I'll have a week of meals as follows:

Monday Night: McDonalds
Tuesday Night: Fish & Chips
Wednesday Night: Curry
Thursday Night: Pub dinner
Friday Night: Chinese Takeaway
Saturday Night: Pizza
Sunday Night: Massive roast dinner with all the trimmings!

:rofl:


----------



## CaptainMummy

How do I put a link to my FF in my signature?

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Firedancer41

foxyloxy28 said:


> I've just ordered a treadmill :D It arrives on Saturday morning. Yey....... skinny body here I come :haha:
> 
> Not sure if I said what the Doctor told me I need to do - diet wise:
> 
> Only eat 3 meals per day. No snacking of any sort. No healthy snacks, so no fruit, nothing. Just 3 meals per day. Oh lots of veg, but only a small amount of carbs and meat! :dohh:
> 
> Just a note....... if I lose loads of weight and still don't get pregnant, firstly I'll slap the Doctor, secondly, I'll have a week of meals as follows:
> 
> Monday Night: McDonalds
> Tuesday Night: Fish & Chips
> Wednesday Night: Curry
> Thursday Night: Pub dinner
> Friday Night: Chinese Takeaway
> Saturday Night: Pizza
> Sunday Night: Massive roast dinner with all the trimmings!
> 
> :rofl:

Foxy, did he give you a calorie level to abide by? That seems like a rather cursery diet plan. I only ask because part of what I do is weight management coaching, and snacking is actually a *good thing* because it helps to rev up the metabolism, so long as the snacks are good choices and fall within the calorie fat and protein guidelines.

I do like your week of meals LOL Why is it the delish stuff is so darn bad for ya?
Hubby laughed when I told him I was filled with self-loathing after my business meeting last night; buckled and had a gyro...soooo good!

If you need to learn your calorie level, let me know, and I can give you an assessment :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> How do I put a link to my FF in my signature?
> 
> Thanks ladies xx

If you go to your chart on FF, there is a link on the left labeled *sharing*. Click on tickers to get one to post here :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Firedancer.

No mention of calories etc. Just a case of you're fat, stop eating big portsions of lard and get in shape! :haha:

I did Slimming World last year and lost approx 25lbs. I found it really easy to follow as you can snack providing you stay within the 'sin' limit. I am definitely going to go back on that plan as it suited me so well. Any advice you could give is always greatly appreciated :D


----------



## moochacha

Wooohooo Foxy you go girl!!! :dance: :loopy:

*Firedancer* - I follow fit for life and all the weight just fell off me but on it I eat loads... :wacko: It's just food combining but I also follow the blood type diet. I'm an A positive so fit for life fits right into my blood type. The only reason why I decided the fit for life diet is because my father has been on it since the 70s so I thought it would be easy to maintain (which its not lol) but I lost 32kgs (70.55 pounds) on it to date, in 3 months. I'm finally in my healthy weight range at 52kgs (114.64 pounds)

I'd give anything for a fricken burger though lol mmm or anything wrongly combined. What are your thoughts on food combining and blood type diets? and I heard from some of the Doctors at work that a low GI diet is good for women who are TTC because it stabilizes Blood sugar levels and hormones? 

Would love to hear your views on such diets.


----------



## NicoleB

OMG OMG Look what I got!!!!!!
I havent Od this year in years...
 



Attached Files:







happy face 4-14.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> OMG OMG Look what I got!!!!!!
> I havent Od this year in years...

:yipee: that is one beautiful smiley face!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yey Nicole :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

moochacha - your weight loss is inspiring :D

Nicole - your chart does look better now we see it without the crosshairs! :)


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy I agree..gosh I hope my body doesnt just gear up..


----------



## fifi-folle

Shazza you've definitely got a clear pattern in your LP, hopefully you break the pattern though and your temp goes up/stays up at 11DPO! Hope the cleaning is going well.
Foxy - good job on the 1kg loss already! Low carbs have really helped my DH, along with gym and running he has cut them out almost totally and has lost 2 stone in 4 months. Love your dream menu though! Looks like you hit the egg hard this month!
Snugggs - hope they get to the bottom of your irregular cycles, must be stressful not knowing when you're going to ov/AF. Hope that was a lovely big implantation dip on 10dpo
Firedancer - wish my temps would jump that much when ov'ing, it makes spotting your ov so easy! Hopefully those temps stay high.
Moochacha - Fit for life certainly seems to suit you! Not one I have ever heard of, although I did read Eat Right for Your Type a few years back which has similarities.
Nicole - Happy Smiley Face Day to you!
Hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## maaybe2010

MrsEngland said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Quick question, i did an OPK yesterday and the control line showed up but no other line and did another today and control line showed and the test line was very faint so i know thats still a negative but does it mean that there is more LH than yesterday so i'm in the run up to O?
> I've started OPK early because my last cycle was 6 months so i'm not sure when i will ovulate at all!
> 
> Sounds like your leading up to OV hun :flower:
> I had negs three or four or was it five :wacko: days before I got my positive
> 
> xx
> 
> EDIT: It was five lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thats what i was hoping for but its been soooo long since i had a normal cycle i dare not hope too much!Click to expand...

Aw :hugs:

Well I think your in luck this cycle :thumbup:
How many time a day are you testing?

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> Thank you Shannon..I'm not to sure about it tho I never got a pos opk..still not and testing daily.

Holy was it CD 9 you ovd? I almost missed my surge.. well on an opk


----------



## shaerichelle

How are you feeling fifi?


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats Nicole guess I was wrong ...


----------



## shaerichelle

Foxy..snacking is a good thing. I have done the south beach diet. I lost lots of weight. One of the crazy chicks is also doing it and she has lost 5.5 kg so far :)


----------



## NicoleB

Why do I do this to myself..I got my pos digi opk..then a hour late took one neg :( I didnt hold my pee of course so it was diluted but still now I'm scared it was a false pos.. gonna hold it for a few hours and try again..


----------



## sahrene1978

Had a temp rise this morning so I think I did O'...FIngers crossed. BD's one more time this morning just to be safe :)..


----------



## shaerichelle

Mine had come and gone that fast Nicole.


----------



## NicoleB

I think it was because I hadn't held my pee but I dont know lol I am having o pains tho guess ill see what laters test shows..and temps over the next few days.


----------



## nevertogether

just a quick q ladies. if i'm spotting when i do my temp at 5:00am but AF starts like mid day do i change my stuff on FF or wait until the next day? or is today considered CD1?


----------



## fifi-folle

shaerichelle said:


> How are you feeling fifi?

Thanks for asking Shannon, I'm ok I guess, having lots of symptoms but totally scared of having a +ve, DH wants me to wait until CD35 which is a week from now. Recovering from disappointment of FS appt and hoping aspirin will do the trick if we are preg!
How are you doing? When do you plan on testing? Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## Sweetmama26

My temps are still well above my coverline but I only got a trace of a BFP yesterday and now today I got nothin I don't think :( What is going on?


This is my this mornings test
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/InvertedpregtestApril14.jpg


----------



## shaerichelle

I must have missed about the FS appt. Sorry what happened? Have you tried acupuncture? I think it helped me I did it for 4 weeks. Worth a try. 

I've been testing bfn.. I got my bfp at 16 dpo last time. Symptomas are mostly cramps breast pain on and off. Some headaches and had mega bleeding gums.. Real tired for 3 days..


----------



## Sweetmama26

shaerichelle said:


> I must have missed about the FS appt. Sorry what happened? Have you tried acupuncture? I think it helped me I did it for 4 weeks. Worth a try.
> 
> I've been testing bfn.. I got my bfp at 16 dpo last time. Symptomas are mostly cramps breast pain on and off. Some headaches and had mega bleeding gums.. Real tired for 3 days..

I've had all of that and dizzy spells, ugh I think I am just gonna wait until I'm late to test again. I've got 3 more days till then


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls, hope everyone is well.

I got my temp rise yesturday morning but it has dropped again this morning, still highish but not compared to last month. Is it too soon for an implantation dip???

Can you lovely ladies have a peak at my chart and tell me what you think?

Thanks x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Tinks I can't tell from your chart, I'm sorry, I'm bad at this charting stuff.


----------



## Tinks85

Sweetmama26 said:


> Tinks I can't tell from your chart, I'm sorry, I'm bad at this charting stuff.

Its not confirmed but I am sure I ov'e on cd19 so I have had only 1 temp rise and then a drop. Me thinking i will have to wait for my mornings temp.

Thanks anyway hun


----------



## foxyloxy28

Tinks - At this point, I'd guess O could be CD19. Have you tried playing around with the next few days temps to see when you get your crosshairs?

The next few days will hopefully make things clearer for you.


----------



## Tinks85

foxyloxy28 said:


> Tinks - At this point, I'd guess O could be CD19. Have you tried playing around with the next few days temps to see when you get your crosshairs?
> 
> The next few days will hopefully make things clearer for you.

Thanks Foxy, as long as i have a rise of 0.05 or more tomorrow i will have crosshairs. Feel a little better but dreading taking my temp.

I see you are only 1 day ahead of me, hope this is the month for us both.

GL and :dust: to everyone


----------



## fifi-folle

shaerichelle said:


> I must have missed about the FS appt. Sorry what happened? Have you tried acupuncture? I think it helped me I did it for 4 weeks. Worth a try.
> 
> I've been testing bfn.. I got my bfp at 16 dpo last time. Symptomas are mostly cramps breast pain on and off. Some headaches and had mega bleeding gums.. Real tired for 3 days..

FS was Monday, should really look on it as a positive I guess, we're further on than other people and at least we'll see someone who knows about m/cs. Did acupuncture from October to February and it helped a bit but not enough for DH to be happy to keep on paying for it :nope: 
Those are good symptoms you've got there, fx for 16dpo!!!


----------



## JB3

Ok ladies, I think I may have been bit naughty here.
I had an appointment at the doctors this morning for other reasons but while I was there I mentioned about these tests as we have been trying for 13 months now. She siad that they would do my bloods when I next get my period. Now I know I am stil spotting but my boobs arnt hurting anymore and my temp has really dropped. I had my bloods taken as I told her today was CD1, I know I will be getting it tomorrow do you think that it will make much of a difference? The progesterone must have left my body as my temp has dropped, what I will do is go for my 21 day blood test a day later that would make sense wouldnt it. 
Please say yes!!

xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

JB3 - Makes sense to me!

AFM- Ugh I've eaten so much today and I'm STILL hungry I really hope this means I am preggers.


----------



## sleepen

ladies i wanted to say thanks again for the feed back yesterday. and you were right ff said today that my chart went triphasic at 14dpo. and i know this can mean i am pg, but still afraid to test.

btw i have been looking at some of your charts they are very interesting. i hope that by viewing other charts i will better able to understand my own in the near future.


----------



## stephmkc

Sleepen you should test! :)

I am wondering why my temps aren't reflecting that I O'd...when I put in the next few days temps, FF says I O'd yesterday on CD 15, but I am 99% sure I O'd on Sunday CD 13 which would make more sense based on my OPKs AND I was having really bad O pains all day Sunday afternoon...what do you girls think?


----------



## sleepen

th 13th looks better to me. but i still don't really understand all of this that well


----------



## foxyloxy28

Steph - if you take out the 2nd OPK, then that may make a difference. It really depends on what your temps do over the next couple of days :D

Sleepen :test:


----------



## shaerichelle

Sweetmama26 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I must have missed about the FS appt. Sorry what happened? Have you tried acupuncture? I think it helped me I did it for 4 weeks. Worth a try.
> 
> I've been testing bfn.. I got my bfp at 16 dpo last time. Symptomas are mostly cramps breast pain on and off. Some headaches and had mega bleeding gums.. Real tired for 3 days..
> 
> I've had all of that and dizzy spells, ugh I think I am just gonna wait until I'm late to test again. I've got 3 more days till thenClick to expand...

Yah I am getting frustrated. I think I will wait until friday to test again.


----------



## stephmkc

Thanks Foxy...you were right! Took out the 2nd OPK and got crosshairs:)


----------



## bernina

Hi all, sorry I've not been around, lots going on. I have not had a chance to catch up on posts, so I hope I missed a boat load of BFP announcements :)

_(I'm copying and pasting this from a post in another thread, running out of time to type so figured that was the easiest way)_

I may not be around much over the next few weeks. My grandfather is quite ill in the hospital so I'll be popping over there to visit often.

The witch got me today as expected (I knew several days ago that this wasn't the month) but it was a bit of a blow along with the bad news about my grandfather. When it rains it pours it seems.

I'll be taking another round of 50mg clomid cd 5-9 and hope that it gets egg and lining where they need to be. I'm probably going to try Robitussin to help with ewcm as I was severely lacking last cycle. 

I stopped the b50 vitamin a few weeks back to see if that was potentially delaying my ovulation. I'm a bit worried as I did spot 1 day before AF, but I've decided to see how this cycle plays out then determine if I should go back on it. 

I think now that I know there is no chance for a 2010 baby that it's taken some of the pressure off of me. There's a big difference (mentally) between a Dec 2010 and Jan 2011 baby, but not so much between a Jan and Mar baby.

Also a bit stung that I never gave grandpa a great grandchild that he so wanted, but I know I can't dwell on that. It wasn't my fault and you can't change the past, just having a bit of a pitty party today.

Hang in there girls and I'm very sorry to be kind of a downer today but I know you all understand.

Those with grandparents still alive, please give them an extra hug and kiss for me :hugs:

Edited to add: I think I'm going to give temping vaginally a go this cycle. I've been having issues with my temps lately and thought what the heck. Will involve a bit more washing of the thermometer (sorry TMI!), but it's all good in the name of ttc :)


----------



## emilyandkai

Hi all, I am new to charting
my chart should be in my sig.
I have forgot some temps, its hard to get into the hang of remembering lol!
I think i ov'ed though although it is early to tell?


----------



## NicoleB

OK So got neg fmu opk..pos smu (both digi and stick opk) got neg about a hour after then now 5 hours later (held my pee) got neg on both digi and stick opk..is it possible to only get pos one time in a day?


----------



## NicoleB

OK So got neg fmu opk..pos smu (both digi and stick opk) got neg about a hour after.. then now 5 hours later (held my pee) got neg on both digi and stick opk..is it possible to only get pos one time in a day?


----------



## Tierney

Sorry to hear about your grandad Bernina hope he gets well soon x


----------



## sahrene1978

Bernina- I am so sorry about the stupid witch and especially about your grandfather being ill :( 

Sleepen- TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Your chart looks awesome!! FX!!!!

Nicole- Me at the opk's don't get along so I would be thrilled with just one..LOL.. fx you got some bding done or to do...


I just got back from lunch with the hubby. We stopped by the store and I cant help but look at the baby stuff. I dont know why I torture myself so....


Sahrene


----------



## NicoleB

Bernina sorry about your grandpa I hope hes better soon honey.. :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry to hear about grandad bernina. I hope you manage to sepnd as much time with him as you can. I regretted not spending loads of time with my grandad before he passed back when I was 13. Although he lived in a cottage at my family home, I spent most of the weekend outside as I didn't know how ill he was. He passed on the monday. I think it's such a shame that he's not here to see me have kids (hopefully!), but I know he's watching feom somewhere. :D

:hugs: for AF. Onwards and upwards - 2011 baby here you come.

Will be thinking of you.

Nicole - I don't get on with OPKs, but I believe it's definitely possible to get +ve then -ve within a few hours :D


----------



## NicoleB

gosh I hope you're right..


----------



## sleepen

The length of the LH surge varies from woman to woman, lasting between 10 and 31 hours in about half of women

NOT SURE IF THIS HELPS


----------



## MrsEngland

Hi ladies,

I'm back again with questions haha!

Firstly i got a few faint line on a OPK yesterday (i know thats a negative until its as dark as control line) but today there was no line at all, could it just be the different tests have a different sensitivity or because i took it later in the day that it didn't show up?

Secondly i've only just joined FF so i've got the VIP stuff for 26 days....is it worth paying for the VIP or is it just as good without?

x


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm sorry to hear about your granddad bernina!


----------



## NicoleB

Sleepen thank you honey..I knew that but still am worrying myself lol
I really think im about to O tho the o pain isn't nice lol and ewcm..hopefully tomorrow or the4 next day I'll see and good temp rise


----------



## Tessa

Bernina, I'm really sorry to hear about your grandfather. :hugs:
I'll be keeping you and your family close in my thoughts.

:hug:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Bernina - sorry to hear that your grandfather is ill. Take care hun :hugs:

Sleepen words cannot express how excited I am about your chart!

Nicole - on the last day I get a + opk I usually test + in the morning and then - negative in the afternoon. If you are unsure I would just keep testing for the next couple of days to be sure.

MrsEngland I like the VIP because you do get extra stuff like chart overlays which are useful in seeing differences between your current chart against old ones. If you wait until it gets towards the end of your free trial you should get offers sent to you so you can renew the VIP at a reduced price :)

Well I've spent the whole day tidying and cleaning and the house is looking super spick and span now. Carried on with my health drive by going swimming for 30 minutes and then doing a 45 minute Aqua Aerobics class afterwards. Think I am going to sleep well tonight - am shattered! :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

fifi-folle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I must have missed about the FS appt. Sorry what happened? Have you tried acupuncture? I think it helped me I did it for 4 weeks. Worth a try.
> 
> I've been testing bfn.. I got my bfp at 16 dpo last time. Symptomas are mostly cramps breast pain on and off. Some headaches and had mega bleeding gums.. Real tired for 3 days..
> 
> FS was Monday, should really look on it as a positive I guess, we're further on than other people and at least we'll see someone who knows about m/cs. Did acupuncture from October to February and it helped a bit but not enough for DH to be happy to keep on paying for it :nope:
> Those are good symptoms you've got there, fx for 16dpo!!!Click to expand...

Well at least you can see someone about the m/cs. Thats a huge plus! I know its expensive. One of the reasons I stopped. 

Thanks I hope 16dpo is the day.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning ladies :D

Hope everyone's ok today.


----------



## Charlotteee

Hi girls,

My temp stayed the same today, but i fiddled around and if i have a temp rise of .1 tomorrow i get my crosshairs.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hope you get your rise tomorrow charlotteee :D


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> moochacha - your weight loss is inspiring :D

Thanks now i just have to keep it off :dohh:

*bernina* - Sorry to hear about your Grandfather, I hope soon there will be sunshine to clear your stormy days. :hugs:

*Nicole* - Your chart is looking good.

*Sweetmama26* - Test in a few days hun!!! Fingers crossed for you!

*SmileyShazza* - What a protective day!!! Ahhh I love swimming you lucky thing!

Well I feel like crap because my stupid brother in laws GF is giving me the [email protected]#$ lol. Her and her mother are the KNOW it all type but in a real make you feel like an idiot type of way. Anyway my husband and I took her off our facebook and I feel a little crap about it but meh it's either that or me going off at her because I won't be able to hold my tongue much longer.

She's the man eater type - My bother in law started seeing her two months later she was up the duff and trapped him into a relationship while in the middle of getting a divorce. I have tired sooo nice to get to know her but she's soooo selfish and rude. I hope she doesn't give my brother in law hell now that we took her off facebook. :wacko: LOL anyway that's my day time soap (rant) over.

:flower: Hope everyone is going well :flower: Let it rain :baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bernina, I'm sorry to hear that your Grandad isn't feeling well. I hope he pulls through soon and that everything is ok. :hugs: x


----------



## Charlotteee

Girls on my chart, yesterdays temp is a square and all my others are circles :wacko:

Can anyone explain?? xx


----------



## fifi-folle

bernina I send you hugs, you're in my prayers.
Moochacha sounds like a good idea defriending her on FB, family politics can be so difficult, in my case its my MIL that's the problem if I just don't speak to her all is well :lol:
Charlotte found this on the "Chart Key" on FF
_Square Points:
When you have entered a note or if you check something in the Special data section, the graph will display a square instead of a dot. This is useful to check patterns and symptoms not directly related to charting. Note that this display is not enabled by default. It can be enabled on a chart by chart basis by clicking on the Display Settings link below the chart. _


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> bernina I send you hugs, you're in my prayers.
> Moochacha sounds like a good idea defriending her on FB, family politics can be so difficult, in my case its my MIL that's the problem if I just don't speak to her all is well :lol:
> Charlotte found this on the "Chart Key" on FF
> _Square Points:
> When you have entered a note or if you check something in the Special data section, the graph will display a square instead of a dot. This is useful to check patterns and symptoms not directly related to charting. Note that this display is not enabled by default. It can be enabled on a chart by chart basis by clicking on the Display Settings link below the chart. _

Thanks Fifi I totally hate it. Oh its going to be fun and games the next time we have to see her. :cry:

How you doing? :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm thinking my chart is looking a little sorry for itself! :haha:


----------



## fifi-folle

Moochacha I love the saying that you can choose your friends but your relatives are thrust upon you! One of my Mum's sayings, she also has a sign in her kitchen saying friends always welcome, family by appointment!!! She had 3 sisters and she only gets on with one of them, and the only one who lived in Scotland was the one she got on least well with! The two (living) ones are both in Oz! Funnily enough my Dad didn't get on with his brother either and only started speaking to him (grudgingly) when my brother and I were born, he has now also passed away so it's only my parents and my brother and I, and I don't speak to my brother much as I can't really cope with him (he's schizophrenic and very eccentric). Really hope if we ever have two children that they get on ok! But let's just focus on having one to begin with!!! Getting ahead of myself!
I'm ok, got a lot of symptoms, nausea, lethargy, aching (.Y.)s, emotional etc etc but DH wants to wait to test til chemical pregnancy is less of a risk as he doesn't want me to be upset again (but I would rather know if we m/c again). Think my chart is looking ok but trying not to get hopes up. It's really hard though as my endo has caused permanent pain for 1.5yrs, had to drop out of teaching, and am now a housewife so all my focus is on getting pregnant and moving house, not the healthiest of situations! Getting back out to the garden has been nice, not able to do heavy work but pottering around is nice, got peas and mangetout coming up, hoping the spinach and salads will survive the snails and our cat scratching. 
Oops just realised I have gone on and on, sorry! I am so wrapped up in myself it's awful :blush:


----------



## NicoleB

Charlotteee said:


> Girls on my chart, yesterdays temp is a square and all my others are circles :wacko:
> 
> Can anyone explain?? xx

Because you have it in your setting to add a box any time you put a note in your chart!


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> I'm thinking my chart is looking a little sorry for itself! :haha:

Your chart is looking fine babes.. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

I have a dip today so hopefully tomorrow it will shoot up..I think I'll cry if my body only gears up but doesnt do its job..


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nicole - I'm sure you'll see a nice rise tomorrow :D

I had a bit of a mare this morning...... OH slept through his alarm, so woke up at 6, instead of 5.30. He kinda woke me up, but I didn't move or talk (he knows I can't do either of these until my thermometre has been shoved in my mouth!). He got up and I continued to snooze, but at 6.15, I decided to temp in case I couldn't get back to sleep properly. 97.18 @ 6.15. Re-temped at 6.45 after snoozing (no movement or talking) and it was 97.45. Decided to use this temp as it's close enough to my usual waking time of 7am. The temp adjuster gives 97.43 as suggested temp, so it's about right!

God I hate waking up at random times! Far too stressful :D


----------



## Firedancer41

Nicole, I bet you get your rise tomorrow :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> I'm thinking my chart is looking a little sorry for itself! :haha:

WHAT?! And heres me just about to come and get excited about the beautiful dip you've had today!!!!!!! That looks like it could be classic implantation to me :thumbup:

Sorry for itself - my bum :haha:

Drop here for me which I'm not sure how I feel about. I'm not overly hopeful about this cycle for some reason but we shall see what happens next week as thats when I usually get a bit stressed out!


----------



## ablacketer

my chart is going haywire! I thought for sure AF was gonna come yesterday! darn post MC cycle


----------



## NicoleB

Thanks girls I hope so lol


----------



## sahrene1978

Nicole_ I have my fx for your temp to keep rising sweetheart!

Foxy- Implant dip :thumbup:

Firedancer- Chart looks beautiful! Good luck!!


My temp is still rising and if I put in a temp for tomorrow FF is saying I o'ed on Tuesday so I think I did as best as I could. Now it is time to relax and wait! :)


----------



## Helly

Nicole, got everything crossed for you that you O tomorrow.

Foxy, could be an ID! x


----------



## impatient

can't wait to catch up on this thread! I'm still charting in hopes for AF. I've been really busy lately, but am on vacation as of tomorrow:) Hope everyone is well!!
:dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: thanks ladies :D


----------



## shaerichelle

nicole gl tomorrow.

:hugs: bernina

impatient...ill send her your way. She's made me a little pissed off today. Excuse my language. Dh and I swore this was our month..


----------



## NicoleB

Shannon sorry af got you.. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Thanks girls!! I'm not gonna stress about it.its gonna be what its gonna be lol I hope I O today or tomorrow but if not I'll keep going.


----------



## fifi-folle

Aw Shannon so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

I got another faint BFP today! 

Here is a pic of the inverting!
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/InvertedPregtestApril15.jpg

And here is a pic of the test:
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/PregtestApril15.jpg


----------



## Sweetmama26

shaerichelle said:


> nicole gl tomorrow.
> 
> :hugs: bernina
> 
> impatient...ill send her your way. She's made me a little pissed off today. Excuse my language. Dh and I swore this was our month..

Sorry AF got you!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sorry that AF got you Shannon - evil cow :growlmad:

Sweetmama - I have a feeling you are on your way to a definite bfp there :thumbup: Last time I got a strong bfp on 14dpo and I would think that by then that line on your test should be quite a bit darker. Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## pichi

Sweetmama i'd wait a few more days and by then you should have a darker bfp :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks girlies, My friend is bringing me a digi test when she drops her kiddos off today to babysit!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck sweetmama :D


----------



## Charlotteee

Hope you get some stronger line soon hun. I deffo see a line though :hugs: xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

OMG am I ever excited! I can hardly contain it!


----------



## sahrene1978

So excited for you!! Yah for sticky beans!!!!!!!!!!!


Sahrene


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hopefully this is the start of many April :bfp: - we've certainly been lacking them recently.


----------



## shaerichelle

congrats sweetmama 

thanks girls.


----------



## shaerichelle

girls. .. I am trying to convince someone that they ovd on cd 16 like the original one said.. what do you think.. I think with the ewcm and pos opk it switched it but its a clear thermal shift on cd 16..
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2dbb3a/?a=3825176&u=0&


----------



## Sweetmama26

OMG GIRLS I GOT A FAINT POSITIVE ON A FIRST RESPONSE EARLY RESPONSE HPT

Here is the RESULTS:
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/FirstresponseApril15_picnik.jpg

I'm Due on DECEMBER 24!


----------



## NicoleB

Sweetmama26 said:


> I got another faint BFP today!
> 
> Here is a pic of the inverting!
> https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/InvertedPregtestApril15.jpg
> 
> And here is a pic of the test:
> https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/PregtestApril15.jpg

YAY!! Congrats honey!!!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats sweetmama :D

First of many......


----------



## shaerichelle

congrats


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks guys! I'm so excited!

Do we have a switch over thread?


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Sweetmama! :hugs:

I think there is a charting graduates thread in 1st tri somewhere :)

Foxy - can't wait to see your temp tomorrow :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks Smiley!


----------



## Snugggs

Congratulations Sweetmama ... sending lots of stickyness your way :flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes there is a thread there/ Been there myself.


----------



## dreamofabean

Congrats Sweetmama!!

Girls, just a very random question here!! On my chart some of my temps are plotted with blue markers, others with white markers ....why is this??x


----------



## NicoleB

WOOHOO I hope this is a good sigh (Ive never had it before) I just had a little streak of red then a little pinkish im my cm when I tinkled..


----------



## NicoleB

dreamofabean said:


> Congrats Sweetmama!!
> 
> Girls, just a very random question here!! On my chart some of my temps are plotted with blue markers, others with white markers ....why is this??x

The circles that are not solid are becasue you took your temp at a different time then you have set for your default time!


----------



## ablacketer

can you ladies look at my chart? its my first month after MC and its confusing me. I thought AF was gonna show yesterday for sure.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Snugggs said:


> Congratulations Sweetmama ... sending lots of stickyness your way :flower:

Thank you, I could really use it especially considering my M/C track record!



dreamofabean said:


> Congrats Sweetmama!!
> 
> Girls, just a very random question here!! On my chart some of my temps are plotted with blue markers, others with white markers ....why is this??x

Thanks!


----------



## shaerichelle

I could be wrong did you ov on 9dpo instead? CD 21.. I almost think you ovd cd 20 last time too.. but again I could be wrong. I know tha t my last chart after my loss was crazy and I ended up with af... Which I bd at the right time. I know someone else who had a loss and their next cycle was crazy too. Not trying to upset you, but it maybe a long cycle... :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

no more spotting mmm i sure hope im oing


----------



## Sweetmama26

shaerichelle said:


> I could be wrong did you ov on 9dpo instead? CD 21.. I almost think you ovd cd 20 last time too.. but again I could be wrong. I know tha t my last chart after my loss was crazy and I ended up with af... Which I bd at the right time. I know someone else who had a loss and their next cycle was crazy too. Not trying to upset you, but it maybe a long cycle... :hugs:



Are you talking to me? I'm confused?


----------



## ablacketer

could be, I had three days of strong positive OPKs my website doesnt give you crosshairs you input them on your own. sigh.


----------



## ablacketer

no she was talking to me.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Oh lol, sorry


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> Moochacha I love the saying that you can choose your friends but your relatives are thrust upon you! One of my Mum's sayings, she also has a sign in her kitchen saying friends always welcome, family by appointment!!! She had 3 sisters and she only gets on with one of them, and the only one who lived in Scotland was the one she got on least well with! The two (living) ones are both in Oz! Funnily enough my Dad didn't get on with his brother either and only started speaking to him (grudgingly) when my brother and I were born, he has now also passed away so it's only my parents and my brother and I, and I don't speak to my brother much as I can't really cope with him (he's schizophrenic and very eccentric). Really hope if we ever have two children that they get on ok! But let's just focus on having one to begin with!!! Getting ahead of myself!
> I'm ok, got a lot of symptoms, nausea, lethargy, aching (.Y.)s, emotional etc etc but DH wants to wait to test til chemical pregnancy is less of a risk as he doesn't want me to be upset again (but I would rather know if we m/c again). Think my chart is looking ok but trying not to get hopes up. It's really hard though as my endo has caused permanent pain for 1.5yrs, had to drop out of teaching, and am now a housewife so all my focus is on getting pregnant and moving house, not the healthiest of situations! Getting back out to the garden has been nice, not able to do heavy work but pottering around is nice, got peas and mangetout coming up, hoping the spinach and salads will survive the snails and our cat scratching.
> Oops just realised I have gone on and on, sorry! I am so wrapped up in myself it's awful :blush:

Heheh yes I was thinking of that saying the whole day yesterday!!! It's stressful though having negativity in the family network.

Oh gardening!! I love it though we've moved so much I haven't done any in 6 months :( I can't wait to rebuild here in Melbourne and start my own. :rofl: cheeky cat we have three, I know 3 sounds like sooo many but I LOVE my kitties so much.

Fingers crossed for you :hug: I hope you have a sticky bean cooking :cloud9:


----------



## shaerichelle

ablacketer said:


> could be, I had three days of strong positive OPKs my website doesnt give you crosshairs you input them on your own. sigh.

Need an invite to fertility friend?

I seriously think you ovd later.


Sorry girls for the confusion:haha: I do that alot to people.


----------



## moochacha

Sweetmama26 said:


> OMG am I ever excited! I can hardly contain it!

YAY!!!!! A Christmas baby that's sooo wonderful xox :yipee: Congrats


----------



## moochacha

Sorry the horrid witch got you Shannon I was really hoping this was your month.

Nicole - Fingers crossed for you hun!!! I hope its a good sign. I got the same yesterday.


----------



## NicoleB

Sweetmama26 said:


> Oh lol, sorry

:winkwink:


----------



## Sweetmama26

moochacha said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> OMG am I ever excited! I can hardly contain it!
> 
> YAY!!!!! A Christmas baby that's sooo wonderful xox :yipee: CongratsClick to expand...

Thank you Moochacha! I hope everyone else here is next!



NicoleB said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Oh lol, sorry
> 
> :winkwink:Click to expand...

LOL I think preg brain has me already!


----------



## Tessa

Sweetmama26 said:


> I'm Due on DECEMBER 24!

YAY!! Congrats hunni! :happydance:


----------



## Tessa

Can someone tell me how to delete those chart overlays on my FF homepage?
Can't even remember how I got them there in the first place! :dohh:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Urgh........ What on earth is going on with my body???


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Urgh........ What on earth is going on with my body???

Those temps are really unusual for you foxy :wacko: Maybe that's a good sign though


----------



## dreamofabean

NicoleB said:


> dreamofabean said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Sweetmama!!
> 
> Girls, just a very random question here!! On my chart some of my temps are plotted with blue markers, others with white markers ....why is this??x
> 
> The circles that are not solid are becasue you took your temp at a different time then you have set for your default time!Click to expand...

Thanks Nicole. Had puzzled me!x


----------



## Helly

Congrats Sweetmama!

Ooh foxy, that is a weird temp, weird has to be good right?!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey Ladies

It's a very odd temperature for me! I don't usually have any below the coverline - let alone two in a bloody row! :rofl: 

This cycle is certainly turning out to be very odd for me:

EWCM
More days with fertile CM
Earliest ovulation day so far
Low post-o temps
2 temps below the coverline
Really gassy for the last 2 days

I have had some strange feelings in my lower abdomen the last few days - particularly in the mornings. Not a pain as such, I guess kinda like a minor muscle pull. 

I was really stressed on Monday and I have ulcerative colitis which (for me) flares when I am stressed, so I had quite a horrible night on Monday (TMI) spent a lot of time on the toilet and so my stomach was very, very tender Monday night into Tuesday. I am wondering whether the feelings I am having are just the after effects of that.

I also noticed (not sure if I am just imagining this) that I keep smelling random smells! Walked in my house last night after walking the dog and thought that my house smelt smokey! Sat down at my desk today and could smell a funny sort of bad breath smell - checked my own and it's not me! :rofl:

Anyway, I don't symptom spot, so I have no idea why I have noted all of the above! lol

I've gone :loopy::headspin:


----------



## moochacha

Hehe foxy I think anything out of the ordinary is a good sign especially the odd smells!!!


----------



## CaptainMummy

maybe your onto something foxy ;)
lets hope this is your month! Good luck 
:dust:


----------



## fifi-folle

Congratulations Sweetmama - lovely Xmas present!


----------



## Charlotteee

I think somethings wrong with my thermometer. I've had the same temp for past 3 days now. Well i've got my crosshairs anyway, but they're not solid :dohh:


----------



## Helly

The dotted crosshairs are because you have continued to have watery CM after your OV, you tend to get that before OV not after so its confused!


----------



## rocksy2185

Helly said:


> The dotted crosshairs are because you have continued to have watery CM after your OV, you tend to get that before OV not after so its confused!

Well that makes sense, same thing appeared on mine too!

I'm very confused tho, it's my first month charting - my temps dropped the day I got my + opk, and rose back to the temp they were before. but haven't risen like everone says they should! 

It's been 5 days since the temp drop and there has been no noticeable rise above my 'normal' temp :( Wonder if I'm doing something wrong..? 

Only stupid old me could use a thermometer wrong :blush:

xx


----------



## sleepen

hi ladies just thought i would update you i took a test yesterday and got bfn. still no af. my temp dipped this morning it is still above the coverline. but think af may be on her way just late this month


----------



## NicoleB

well crap I have two different temps for this morning..I took it at normal time but think I was sleeping with my mouth open and it was 97.27 (I think hell maybe it was 97.72) I fell back to sleep and took it again at 6am (only sat up on my elbow to read the one taken at 5am thats when I think I saw 97.27..or 97.72) and it was 98.80 when I took it then..I went with the second temp and corrected it..but I dont know what one is right lol..I hope tomorrows is still up so I know the higher one is right.


----------



## NicoleB

rocksy2185 said:


> Helly said:
> 
> 
> The dotted crosshairs are because you have continued to have watery CM after your OV, you tend to get that before OV not after so its confused!
> 
> Well that makes sense, same thing appeared on mine too!
> 
> I'm very confused tho, it's my first month charting - my temps dropped the day I got my + opk, and rose back to the temp they were before. but haven't risen like everone says they should!
> 
> It's been 5 days since the temp drop and there has been no noticeable rise above my 'normal' temp :( Wonder if I'm doing something wrong..?
> 
> Only stupid old me could use a thermometer wrong :blush:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

what was todays temp? it can take a few days for your temp to go up honey..


----------



## NicoleB

sleepen said:


> hi ladies just thought i would update you i took a test yesterday and got bfn. still no af. my temp dipped this morning it is still above the coverline. but think af may be on her way just late this month

Sorry about the bfn..your chart looks good honey..I hope she stays away fro you.. :hugs:


----------



## sleepen

nicole good luck with tommorows temps


----------



## NicoleB

Thank you honey!! I sure hope its high..I really thought I had it with the pos opk the day before yesterday and yesterday having a little spotting..guess we'll see lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nicole - I think you've gone with the right temp. :D Roll on tomorrow's high temp!

Sleepen - your chart still looks good hun and your LP is longer than last time and it doesn't usually vary (maybe by one day). Fingers crossed AF stays well away from you :D

Rocksy - I think you can expect to see a temp rise any day now :D


----------



## NicoleB

I hope so cuz I wont be able to dtd saturday we'll have a house full from tonight until sunday at noon lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oh no :haha:

Not even a sneaky one? Your poor hubby will be getting withdrawal symptoms :rofl:

I'm still confused by my freakish body! 

I think my chart has been different pretty much every month :haha:

This month I'd like a big old ID with some IB thrown in for good measure please :D

So what are you all up to on the weekend then ladies?

I'm excitedly awaiting delivery of my (slightly basic) treadmill tomorrow morning. It's expected between 7am-12pm and it says they ring you an hour before delivery.... I'll throttle them if they ring before 7am as that's my testing time! lol I'll have to throw the phone @ OH! :haha:

bye bye bingo wings :wohoo:


----------



## NicoleB

LOL Foxy you enjoy that treadmill honey..
OK So I just want to the bathroom (sorry tmi) and had a little pink in my cm..surely its o spotting..I hope..I had one spot of red yesterday then a little pink next time I tinkled..then a little pink in my cm when I went potty a few ago..
lol the poor guy wont know what to do with mt no jumping his bone :haha:
I hope this is your month honey I have all crossed for you..
I have my bff and her family coming later until sunday at noonish and tomorrow my sis in law and her family is coming and my other bff may be her with her son.
What are you doing?


----------



## sahrene1978

So Sorry sleepen..... :(

MORNING GIRLS~~ :) Got my crosshairs and now 3 dpo!! FX!!! 

Nicole- sounds like a fun weekend!

Foxy- Have fun logging some miles on the new treadmill! 

I work tomorrow and plan on taking a day hiking trip Sunday because the weather is supposed to be beautiful...


Sahrene


----------



## NicoleB

to be honest Id rather be dtd satuday and no one here lol but we made these pals awhile ago and my sis in law lives a hour away and my one bff lives almost 5 hours away so I wasnt about to cancel on them. and more important is the kids they cant wait to see their aunts and uncles (thats what they call my bff and her dh) and their cousins.


----------



## NicoleB

Sahrene your chart is looking great already..


----------



## Helly

Nicole, go for a drive :D

We had James' godfather sleeping at ours on the critical day last cycle, he slept at ours we slept in a hotel lol.


----------



## NicoleB

Helly said:


> Nicole, go for a drive :D
> 
> We had James' godfather sleeping at ours on the critical day last cycle, he slept at ours we slept in a hotel lol.

what a good idea haha..I wonder if bff will babysit the kids for the night haha :thumbup:


----------



## NicoleB

I forgot to add Helly your chart is looking good honey..


----------



## sahrene1978

NicoleB said:


> Helly said:
> 
> 
> Nicole, go for a drive :D
> 
> We had James' godfather sleeping at ours on the critical day last cycle, he slept at ours we slept in a hotel lol.
> 
> what a good idea haha..I wonder if bff will babysit the kids for the night haha :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ohhh..What a great idea!! Fun too! 

Helly fx for you!! 

Thanks Nicole! I am trying to remain relaxed...LOL..


Sahrene


----------



## NicoleB

Sahrene I think..nope I KNOW that is easier said then done lol


----------



## sahrene1978

NicoleB said:


> Sahrene I think..nope I KNOW that is easier said then done lol


HAHA...Ya exactly... You think there is not enough time in the day until your on your 2ww and then...Tiiiiiiiiimmmmmmeeee ssssslllllllooooooooowwws ddddooooowwwnnnnn....:rofl:.. :friends:


Sahrene


----------



## Helly

Go for it Nicole, just tell her you need a break you wont leave til the kids are in bed, you'll be back early etc etc and run for it!


----------



## NicoleB

sahrene1978 said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> Sahrene I think..nope I KNOW that is easier said then done lol
> 
> 
> HAHA...Ya exactly... You think there is not enough time in the day until your on your 2ww and then...Tiiiiiiiiimmmmmmeeee ssssslllllllooooooooowwws ddddooooowwwnnnnn....:rofl:.. :friends:
> 
> 
> SahreneClick to expand...

:haha: right haha


----------



## NicoleB

Helly said:


> Go for it Nicole, just tell her you need a break you wont leave til the kids are in bed, you'll be back early etc etc and run for it!

HAHA And she would watch em to I think..


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls, i finally got my crosshairs but my temps are lowing than last cycle, dont know if this is a good thing or not.

Nicola - I hope you get a rise tomorrow and manage to grab a sneaky dance or 2 over the weekend. :winkwink:

Bernie - Any more news on your grandad? 

Sweetmama - Congrats on your Xmas baby. I hope everything goes well for you :happydance:

Foxy - I hope your odd temps are a good sign and the picture is a little clearer over the weekend.

Me and Hubby plan to go out for the day and have a pic nic or something if the weather is nice tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a good weekend :flower:


----------



## NicoleB

lol Greg is on his way home and I told him as soon as he walks in he better in the shower cuz we have things to do like NOW :haha:


----------



## Snugggs

Have Fun Nicole!!! ;)

and... good luck with the treadmill Foxy.

Me and OH took our little boy swimming for the first time in 3 yrs yesterday. He's autistic and has SPD and when we took him as a toddler it was an absolute nightmare. It took 2 days of preperation with chats and visual boards ect, but we did it with NOT ONE TANTRUM :wohoo: .... Sorry, just had to share that, i'm soooo happy :D

Well i've done some playing about with my chart. I added a "symptom" on FF that i can chart, it was "faint opk line". So i've been looking over my cycle and noticed i had a faint line the morning of my temp rise where FF have put crosshairs. So i figured, being as i had only tested the morning of OV i could have quite easily missed my surge, therefore would explain not getting a positive?? Possible you think???

So, i have put a + for opk on the day of OV and discarded my 4 high pre Ov temps and i now have a solid line!!! I have to say my chart looks a little healthier now, it was starting to look just plain weird....again! :haha:

What do you ladies think? should i be messing with somehting that isn't broken??

Also, still getting BFN and no sign of AF! THink i am just one of those people that have freakishly long LP :haha:


----------



## rocksy2185

Thankyou Nicola and Foxy for your replies, I've updated my chart for today... 

Hope it does go up soon, else I'll get all worried :S

Good luck Nicola :) 

And everyone else of course :hugs:

xx


----------



## Tierney

Congrats on the BFP Sweetmama! yay about time this thread had another BFP lets hope for more!!!!


----------



## pichi

foxy - the cycle i got pregnant i OV'd earlier than normal and got a dip below coverline - it could be a good sign!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Tessa said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> I'm Due on DECEMBER 24!
> 
> YAY!! Congrats hunni! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks



Helly said:


> Congrats Sweetmama!
> 
> Ooh foxy, that is a weird temp, weird has to be good right?!

Thank you!



fifi-folle said:


> Congratulations Sweetmama - lovely Xmas present!

Thanks!



Tinks85 said:


> Hi girls, i finally got my crosshairs but my temps are lowing than last cycle, dont know if this is a good thing or not.
> 
> Nicola - I hope you get a rise tomorrow and manage to grab a sneaky dance or 2 over the weekend. :winkwink:
> 
> Bernie - Any more news on your grandad?
> 
> Sweetmama - Congrats on your Xmas baby. I hope everything goes well for you :happydance:
> 
> Foxy - I hope your odd temps are a good sign and the picture is a little clearer over the weekend.
> 
> Me and Hubby plan to go out for the day and have a pic nic or something if the weather is nice tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend :flower:

Thank you!



Tierney said:


> Congrats on the BFP Sweetmama! yay about time this thread had another BFP lets hope for more!!!!

Thanks

Foxy those temps are looking AWESOME!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks girls.

I'm hoping for a rise tomorrow - and a decent one at that! :haha:

I really hope this cycle is it.... My parents are coming to stay at the end of May - I haven't seen them since xmas and I'd love to be able to surprise them. My mum would be over the moon :)


----------



## maaybe2010

Anyone testing tomorrow? :flower:

xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

maaybe2010 - that's a great chart. Good luck :D


----------



## SmileyShazza

I agree thats one fabby looking chart you have there Maaybe2010 :)

Foxy I'm really hoping that the difference in temps mean this is your month.

Is it morning yet? I want to know what my temp is gonna be :haha:


----------



## Firedancer41

smileyshazza said:


> is it morning yet? I want to know what my temp is gonna be :haha:

me too!!!! Lol


----------



## Sweetmama26

My morning sickness has set in now girlies! 

Smiley I'm excited to see what your temps are tomorrow too!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning Ladies

Shazza - I hope you're right! Another low temp today! Only just above the coverline. I'm starting to think that maybe I have't ov'd!

Any thoughts ladies?

I've not been sleeping well - very light sleeping from aound early morning. Kinda asleep, but aware of my thoughts if that makes any sense! :dohh:

Looking forward to seeing all your temps today :D


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! a few questions. does your temp fluctuate a lot during your period? i thought i read somewhere that you don't even have to temp during your period because the temps fluctuate so much. is this true? i'm on CD4 and just want to know. my temp went from 97.7 on CF1, 97.6 on CD2, 97.4 on CD3 (which was my last cycles coverline) and then 97.7 on CD4. CD3&4 i got exactly 3 hours of consecutive sleep, tried to note it on the chart. CD4 i also took an hour and a half already i ALWAYS take my time. not sure if any of this affects it a lot. just curious! thank you :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey

Yes, temps do fluctuate during your period. In fact they can fluctuate throughout the whole cycle. Your chart looks absolutely fine hun, don't worry.

Just make sure you try to temp at the same time each day with little movement, no talking, drinking etc - you should be fine.


----------



## nevertogether

hey foxy! thanks! my husband is in the states and i'm in germany so the time difference is killing me. i go to sleep at 9 or 10 and sleep until like 12 usually when he calls me and i'm the one until 1 or 2 and then have to be up and temp at 5. so it's killing me. still managing to do it this cycle though. today we talked until about 3:30am which is why i didn't take my temp until 6:30. i'm usually very good at 5:00am everyday though. thanks for taking a look at my chart for me. just making sure i get everything right and i'm not doing anything that can change it a whole bunch :) i don't get up at all before i take it or drink. and all i have to talk to is my dog, LOL.


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi girls, this is my first month temping. A quick question if you dont mind? I'm also monitoring cm and finding it a bit tricky!! We have had ::sex: quite a bit and im finding it difficult to distinguish cm from preseed and :spermy:
Any tips?? I'm at a loss at what to enter into ff!!
Alos, had quite a temp drop today, have been getting slight lines on opks for a few days, do you think i could be about to ov??
Thanks xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

You must so tired.... That's a long way apart for you both. That must be really hard. Looks like you're doing everything right :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Dream

Looks like you should ov very soon :D keep bding and I'm sure you'll see a temp rise in the next day or so.

As foe CM, I heard that you can determine EWCM from :spermy: by running it under some water. I think (sorry, I'm not sure) that :spermy: breaks down a lot quicker than EWCM. Like I said, I can't be sure on that. 

Hopefully someone else will be able to give you some more info :D


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks foxy!! Hoping ov is on the way! Using agnus castus for the first month and last 2 months oved at cd24 and cd30 so would Fabby! We shall see!! I ahve to say i find this temping melarky really exciting!! hee hee x


----------



## nevertogether

good luck dream!!!!


----------



## fifi-folle

I think I'm out, pink spotting this morning and cramps,


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks nevertogether! 
Sorry to hear that Fifi x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oh no fifi :( :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well.

Foxy, at least your temp this morning is above the coverline, hopefully it will rise higher tomorrow. FX for you hun.

Maaybe2010, your chart is lucking fab, GL if you are testing today, lets hope its a :bfp:

Smiley your temp looks good today :happydance:

Sweetmama I beleive ginger biscuits can help with morning sickness.

Sorry the witch got you Fifi-folle :hugs:

GL with temping dreamofabean and nevertogether. Nethertogether, it must be so hard being so far apart, dont know how you do it.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sorry to hear that Fifi :hugs:

I've had a little drop today which I wasn't really wanting :growlmad: chart still looks ok but an definitely hoping that those temps start rising from tomorrow otherwise I won't be holding out much hope really. 

Have just 5 days till AF now so we'll see what happens. I hate this part of the month the most!

Foxy - how bizzare :wacko: perhaps that eggy is just burrowing nice and deep into your lining right now :hugs: I really hope so!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Temp is still up there shazza :D


----------



## fifi-folle

hmm the spotting has stopped again, it was really light pink and like runny CM (sorry for TMI), hopes are up now that it was implantation, especially as I still feel nauseous and have sore (.Y.)s. Who knows!?!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck fifi.


----------



## Charlotteee

Eurgh. Temp drop this morning, Massive temp drop. Dont have a clue how to do this you know lol


----------



## moochacha

ahhh I don't know whats happening with my body anymore I just got attacked by af again :(... I'm starting to think I might have a B12 deficiency because I have all the symptoms, I was a vegetarian for most of my life and when I had my MC I had bright orange blood. :cry:

But it could be progesterone.. I don't know anymore :cry:


Hope its IB fifi, sorry haven't caught up with anyone else I'll catch up on missed posts in the am. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## sahrene1978

Foxy fx that temp keep going up!

Fifi- dont count yourself out yet!


FF changed my ovulation one day forward today? Not sure why? But ok... Temp was down a little this morning but I could not sleep last night. I had wild dreams ( naughty dreams..lol) and so my temp was a little lower today but not drastic I guess.. 
I am off to work! 

Ladies have a wonderful day!


Sahrene


----------



## nevertogether

Tinks85 said:


> Nethertogether, it must be so hard being so far apart, dont know how you do it.
> 
> :dust: to everyone

It is Tinks, but a lot of you on here are really supportive and it helps a ton. I'm active army myself so i have the support of my unit too, but it's not the same. It stinks being away from him plus my family and friends. not much of a support system here :( but, enough of me whining..just ready for DH to be here in june and we can TTC. it's our only shot this year so we're pulling out all stops. any suggestions, opinions, ideas, etc are appreciated. i have a 30 day cycle with a 14LP ovulating on CD16 with my last cycle (first i tracked.)


----------



## NicoleB

well unless im having another slow rise no O yet :( I dont get it I had o spotting and pos opk.. :(


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> well unless im having another slow rise no O yet :( I dont get it I had o spotting ad pos opk.. :(

I feel your pain :cry:


----------



## NicoleB

Sorry she got you Fifi :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> well unless im having another slow rise no O yet :( I dont get it I had o spotting ad pos opk.. :(
> 
> I feel your pain :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: I'm sorry honey!!


----------



## NicoleB

Well i have news for everyone here (sorry meant everyone in the house haha) I'm not gonna not dtd today..


----------



## SmileyShazza

Nicole :( am sorry that this month is being such a pain for you - it'll be your body getting over your mc and it may take a few cycles to get some regularity again. I know how much it stinks not knowing whats going on in there :hugs: 

Same goes for you Moochacha. I totally feel for you both as I remember how annoying it was the first couple of cycles for me after our mmc.

Fifi - hopefully that spotting wasn't af starting after all but maybe implantation. Will keep my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## NicoleB

I'll be damned I just got another smiley face on my clear blue easy ..gonna do it again later and see what I get.


----------



## fifi-folle

Could be a fallback rise Nicole?
Feeling fed up, spotting is back again and a bit heavier, like a light bleed, but not my usual AF yet. Pretty sure we're out. No 2010 baby for us. And the rate out flat is selling at probably no new house either. Sorry for moaning. :cry:


----------



## Charlotteee

Does anyone know what could have caused my huge temp drop?? x


----------



## MrsEngland

Hi ladies,
Will someone look at my chart and see if there are any signs i'm going to ovulate? I'm getting damn impatient with it now =(( I don't want to go back to long irregular cycles =((


----------



## Sweetmama26

Sorry Fifi about the witch!

Thanks for the advice tinks


----------



## ablacketer

I think I got an ID!!!! what do you think ladies?


----------



## NicoleB

ablacketer said:


> I think I got an ID!!!! what do you think ladies?

Your chart looks great very promising..


----------



## NicoleB

Charlotteee said:


> Does anyone know what could have caused my huge temp drop?? x

some ladies have a big dip on O day.. good luck!!


----------



## Tasha1982

What r your thoughts on my chart? As the temp went down, my positive thinking came right along with it....
I'm so bummed out.


----------



## Tasha1982

MrsEngland said:


> Hi ladies,
> Will someone look at my chart and see if there are any signs i'm going to ovulate? I'm getting damn impatient with it now =(( I don't want to go back to long irregular cycles =((

To me it looks like u've ovulated on cd16.
Try to input some temp similar to today's on tomorrow and the day after date in fertility friend. I think that will give you crosshairs.


----------



## JB3

Hi All

Congrats Sweetmama :hugs:

Well I havnt been around much lately didnt want to bring my negative energy into the place.
I was really gutted about getting AF this time, I dont know why, maybe because I had a bleed on CD6 and my bb's were hurting since OV, I think I persuaded myself that this was my month!
Still feeling really down about it but I guess you just have to get on with it.
At least I have had my bloods done and DH has to have his SA done, I guess the ball is rolling now.
Not going to chart this month or do OPK just going to rely on my CM. Going to try and make things more romantic this month too.

Will still be popping in to see how you are all doing though, hopefully there will be more BFP.

xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Lovely dip ablacketer :D

Tasha - that drop is minimal, don't worry about it :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

alablackter - I think that dip looks like a promising ID


----------



## foxyloxy28

JB3 - sorry to hear you've been feeling really down. I had a month like that earlier in the year.

It's hard to pick yourself up, dust yourself down and give it another go.

Good news about the tests. I hope everything comes back ok for you.

We're in a similar position - had my bloods done in Oct but only know that they were 'ok' according to the receptionist!! 

Doctor last monday told me to make an appointment in 10 days or so when my notes arrive and if my bloods have covered everything and are ok, I'll be referred to the fertility clinic. 

Hopefully we'll all have our :bfp:s before we need to go any further :D

:hugs:


----------



## JB3

Thanks Foxy
I too hope that we dont need any further tests.
GL this month hunny

xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Angel that could be an ID :thumbup: will keep my fingers crossed for you :)

JB3 am really sorry to hear you've been feeling down. It sure is a rollercoaster this ttc business! I find myself up one minute and down the next and it is starting to become very tiresome and draining and it's only been a few months since we started trying again after our mmc. Maybe a take a month our of charting like you say and see if that helps - sometimes it's good just to try something a little different :hugs:

Tasha honestly that is only a little drop so I wouldn't get too concerned about it, I had a similar one at 4dpo and my temps have gone back up again since then :)

MrsEngland its a little hard to say but you may have ov'd on cd16 - a couple more days of temps should make things clear. You can always play around like Tasha said and input made up rising temps for the next couple of days in advance to see what happens - don't worry you can take them out again afterwards.

I forgot to tell you all that I have purchased a CBFM off Ebay. I decided what the hell and decided to take the plunge, it arrived yesterday so if AF does arrive on Thursday then at least I am prepared for the next month :happydance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I've been thinking about getting a CBFM, but they are so expensive!

Hope you don't need to use it for a long, long time Shazza :D


----------



## ablacketer

Im afraid that as soon as I get one I wont need it!!!! though over the last 6 months Ive already dropped about 120 bux on OPKs lol

thanks ladies. I have my fingers crossed too!


----------



## foxyloxy28

I hate to think how much I've spent on TTC! :haha:


----------



## SmileyShazza

In a way I'm hoping that buying will have tempted fate - doubt that'll be the case though! 

Am not that lucky!


----------



## moochacha

Morning girls!!! Go for it and get a CBFM  it worked for fairygirl lol first month using it she got her BFP lol I would totally pay for that kind of karma lol. Plus you can sell second hand CBFM on ebay they get snapped up pretty fast.

Well I took Snuggs advice and looked at my chart again, took away the one day periods I've been getting. Weird I've had two one day periods of medium to heavy flow, took away the EWMC I've bee having lately and replace it to creamy and I got solid crosshairs but Meh I'm not too sure about it.

Suggestions I totally need help.


----------



## moochacha

I can't be 20 DPO without AF? I can't be pregnant??? :wacko: I'm too scared to test because it was the time DH and I were using protection but there was that one time it came off (TMI) lmao because we're hopeless at using protection :rofl:


----------



## Snugggs

moochacha said:


> I can't be 20 DPO without AF? I can't be pregnant??? :wacko: I'm too scared to test because it was the time DH and I were using protection but there was that one time it came off (TMI) lmao because we're hopeless at using protection :rofl:

Hi Rebecca, I know it doesn't help you much but i'm in the same boat. I'm 19dpo, no sign of AF and nothing but BFN :cry: i wish my freaky body would make it's mind up :haha:
I hope thing work out for you soon :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Snugggs said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> I can't be 20 DPO without AF? I can't be pregnant??? :wacko: I'm too scared to test because it was the time DH and I were using protection but there was that one time it came off (TMI) lmao because we're hopeless at using protection :rofl:
> 
> Hi Rebecca, I know it doesn't help you much but i'm in the same boat. I'm 19dpo, no sign of AF and nothing but BFN :cry: i wish my freaky body would make it's mind up :haha:
> I hope thing work out for you soon :hugs:Click to expand...

I got a BFN today when I tested which isn't surprising. Its awful waiting though I hope this is good news for you though!! hehe :flower:


----------



## foxyloxy28

wow ladies, I'm stumped as to what is going on with your bodies!

I have trouble working mine out and it appears kinda normal :haha:

Finally a temp rise for me! :yipee:

Forgot to mentio, I dreamt I got my BFP this morning! Hope that's a premonition! Lol


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> wow ladies, I'm stumped as to what is going on with your bodies!
> 
> I have trouble working mine out and it appears kinda normal :haha:
> 
> Finally a temp rise for me! :yipee:
> 
> Forgot to mentio, I dreamt I got my BFP this morning! Hope that's a premonition! Lol

Hehe...

Wooohooo bring on the bfp!!!! :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

DH and I have decided that we're going back to TTC :haha: :happydance: YAY I'm soooooooo excited.


----------



## Tierney

hey ladies hope everyones ok
foxy your charts looking good and vivid dreams can be a sympton so heres hoping for you!
As for me my chart looks just like last month so think i'm out yet again, why is it so hard......


----------



## SmileyShazza

Foxy - lovely rise hunni :thumbup: thats just what we wanted to see :D

I'm pretty sure I'm out as I've had a drop this morning and I'm certain I had a bit of PMT yesterday as my mood was swinging more than a veranda chair! Theres still meant to be 4 days till AF but I have a feeling she is going to come early this month :(

Am so fed up and pissed off right now I can't believe it's looking like another month of hard work wasted - am starting to get so fed up with ttc each month is more of a slog and a chore than the last one :cry:


----------



## moochacha

SmileyShazza said:


> Foxy - lovely rise hunni :thumbup: thats just what we wanted to see :D
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm out as I've had a drop this morning and I'm certain I had a bit of PMT yesterday as my mood was swinging more than a veranda chair! Theres still meant to be 4 days till AF but I have a feeling she is going to come early this month :(
> 
> Am so fed up and pissed off right now I can't believe it's looking like another month of hard work wasted - am starting to get so fed up with ttc each month is more of a slog and a chore than the last one :cry:

I'm sooo sorry that this month isn't looking like your month hun :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

Tierney - If you remove that 2nd +ve OPK, does FF change your ov day to CD23? That temp rise on CD23 certainly looks like ov! :)

Shazza - don't give up just yet hun. You're still above the coverline and it's different to last month. Until AF appears, there's always hope. I know what you mean about each month getting harder though. You'll get there :D

moochacha - great news :D :yipee:


----------



## fifi-folle

Snugggs sorry your body is behaving oddly, fx for a bfp soon! Oh and congratulations on the swim trip, you must be so proud! My friends son is autistic and I've worked with children with both autism and aspergers' so I understand how great that sucess must have been for you!
Moochacha - yay for your DH agreeing to ttc!!!! Again sorry for your cycle weirdness. 
Foxy - good job on the temp rise, and hopefully that dream is a sign!
Tierney - don't count yourself out yet, temps are still high!
Shazza - :hugs: totally understand how you are feeling, remember your hormones won't be helping if it's BFP or not. 
Me I am feeling low, spent most of yesterday being miserable, got to put my smile on this afternoon though as DH is working so I have to do the viewings today (Edinburgh has a tradition of open house viewings every Sunday when you are selling your house). Not expecting anyone though as it's raining here.


----------



## Charlotteee

Arrgh whats going on with my chart???

I'm back to normal temps today and its put my crosshairs back in.

Did i just have a dodgy temp yesterday? Shall i adjust it? x


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> DH and I have decided that we're going back to TTC :haha: :happydance: YAY I'm soooooooo excited.

:hugs: thats great honey!!! :happydance:


----------



## NicoleB

My temp is up this morning (I have slow rise sometimes) I did take is 50 minutes late but even corrected its up..hopefully it stays this way. I added another high temp for tomorrow just to see what Id get and ff gives me cross hairs for cd 18..I got anther pos opk yesterday cd 19..weird..


----------



## Tinks85

Nice rise foxy!! Let shope the dream is a good sign as well.

Smiley, sorry to hear you are having a bad time, you are still in the game though, fx for you hun :hugs:

Moochacha thats great news, hope you get your :bfp: soon.

My temps seem to like 97.90 this cycle I seem to be going up and then down every other day, My chart this month looks nothing like last month. Hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## fifi-folle

D'oh I just reread my post and I sound so miserable, sorry. Optimistic Fiona will be back! Positive Mental Attitude is on order :happydance:

Charlotte try not to worry about one odd temperature, if you want you can check the box "discard" on the input page for that day (does that make sense?) so you still have the temp but it doesn't affect your line graph. 
Tinks - your post ov temps are interesting, no idea what that's about!
Nicole - GL for crosshairs tomorrow, but keep :sex: just in case!!!


----------



## Tinks85

Charlotteee said:


> Arrgh whats going on with my chart???
> 
> I'm back to normal temps today and its put my crosshairs back in.
> 
> Did i just have a dodgy temp yesterday? Shall i adjust it? x

Your temp yesturday does seem to be very low, maybe take it out or discard it but make a note and see how you get on. Glad it has risen again this morning, good luck hun.

Great news Nicola, Fx you get another good temp tomorrow.


----------



## NicoleB

lol you bet im gonna keep :sex:


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy nice rise honey!!! :)


----------



## Tinks85

fifi-folle said:


> Tinks - your post ov temps are interesting, no idea what that's about!

I know, its so weird but reading back through this thread weird temps seem to be a theme the last couple of days :haha:

Sorry to hear you have been feeling down, hope you feel more yourself soon. Sending PMA your way :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

I've discarded yesterdays temp and adjusted my CM. Im still getting used to telling the difference and i've got solid crosshairs now :)


----------



## Tinks85

Charlotteee said:


> I've discarded yesterdays temp and adjusted my CM. Im still getting used to telling the difference and i've got solid crosshairs now :)

Yay for the crosshairs :happydance:


----------



## Charlotteee

Dont think i've got in enough BD'ing to get caught this month though :dohh:


----------



## Tinks85

Charlotteee said:


> Dont think i've got in enough BD'ing to get caught this month though :dohh:

You never know hun, those swimmers can live for a few days. Fx for you.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Charlotte I honestly wouldn't worry too much about your temps for this first month. It takes a month of temping to get into a routine and starting understanding how it all works - my first chart where I temped looks like some kind of reading off a heart machine! After that first month they did seem to settle down a bit though. My advice would be to go with the flow this month and use it as a way to get used to charting. At least you have some crosshairs now though :thumbup:

Nicole - get bd'ing hunni this could be your chance to catch it :)

Sorry for the miserable post this morning seeing that temp drop took all my hopes with it! Have given myself a pep talk and am taking the stance of it isn't over till the ugly hag flies in - hopefully she might not be able to get here because of the volcanic ash https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/stock/smiley-character0009.gif

Seems like a few of us could do with a boost of this.......

https://www.smiliegenerator.de/s37/smilies-12271.png

and this

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1360/1360352sly1u1nuv4.gif


----------



## MrsEngland

Tasha1982 said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Will someone look at my chart and see if there are any signs i'm going to ovulate? I'm getting damn impatient with it now =(( I don't want to go back to long irregular cycles =((
> 
> To me it looks like u've ovulated on cd16.
> Try to input some temp similar to today's on tomorrow and the day after date in fertility friend. I think that will give you crosshairs.Click to expand...

I'm only on CD15 today...i'm a little confused! lol.

Am i right in thinking that if my temperature now rises for the next three days then the chances are i ovulated today?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Mrs. England - In my opinion I think you would be right to think that.

Foxy - That's looking like a promising chart, I had a premonition like yours before I got my BFP so that sounds promising too!

Nicole- I really hope this is your month too!

AFM: Full out MS has got me, I've been hugging the porcelain throne most of yesterday and this morning


----------



## MrsEngland

I'm still not getting a pos opk but i've got back pain and just above my hip so i'm thinking i probably ovulating today. Can you get a neg opk but still have ovulated?


----------



## Tinks85

MrsEngland said:


> I'm still not getting a pos opk but i've got back pain and just above my hip so i'm thinking i probably ovulating today. Can you get a neg opk but still have ovulated?

Hi, are you getting any 2nd line at all? With me the second line is never darker but just take the darkest line i get as the poss.

I believe you can miss your surge though if you are only testing once a day as it can last for as little as 12 hours. I am not 100% on that but sure I have read it somewhere.

GL I am sure you will get you temp rise any day, the worst bit about TTC is all the waiting we have to do :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

MrsEngland - absolutely! I never get +ve OPKs but still ovulate :D

sweetmama - hope you're right. Sorry to hear MS has kicked 
in. I hope it passes soon :hugs:

shazza - thanks for the positivity. We definitely need some around here.


----------



## sahrene1978

Mrs. England - Looks like it! 

Foxy - Your chart looks great!! I so hope this is your month!!

Nicole- FX Nicole!

Sweetmama: That is a good sign!

Just finished a healthy challenge at my gym. Bench pres, pull up, sprint, long jump and then 2 miles within 22 minutes and I finished in under 20! Now going hiking with my family. The weather is amazing! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


Sahrene


----------



## Tinks85

sahrene1978 said:


> Just finished a healthy challenge at my gym. Bench pres, pull up, sprint, long jump and then 2 miles within 22 minutes and I finished in under 20! Now going hiking with my family. The weather is amazing!
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> Sahrene

I think i need a lie down after just reading that!! Good for you, have a great day :happydance:


----------



## MrsEngland

Is there any reason i wouldn't get a pos opk?


----------



## sahrene1978

Tinks85 said:


> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> Just finished a healthy challenge at my gym. Bench pres, pull up, sprint, long jump and then 2 miles within 22 minutes and I finished in under 20! Now going hiking with my family. The weather is amazing!
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> Sahrene
> 
> I think i need a lie down after just reading that!! Good for you, have a great day :happydance:Click to expand...

Haha.. Well I work at a gym now so I should be in better shape than I am. But I have come a long way. A little over a year ago I was 75 plus more pounds than I am now and could not run down the block..lol. 

Sahrene


----------



## Tinks85

MrsEngland said:


> Is there any reason i wouldn't get a pos opk?

I dont think they work for everyone hun, try not to worry to much about it. I bet you ov very soon, keep doing opks and look out for that temp rise. I didn't ov until cd19 and up until last cycle i had a regular 28 day cycle and would ov around cd15. GL hun.

Well done sahrene!!


----------



## MrsEngland

Well gunna get BD'ing because i've got what i reckon is O pain, had a temp dip and EWCM so i'm just ignore the OPK lol.

Thanks ladies for the help, its very much appreciate has made me feel alot more positive. 

:dust:


----------



## nevertogether

FX'ed that this is your cycle for a :bfp: mrsengland!


----------



## nevertogether

i have a ? i wasn't able to temp this morning. i went out last night and stayed out well into the weeeeeee hours of the morning. does it matter a lot that i didn't? i'm on CD5 at the end of AF so didn't think that it would matter *too* much.


----------



## Tinks85

Nevertogether, dont worry about this mornings temp. The temps areound AF can be all over the place anyway.

Take it you have ahd a good night :happydance:


----------



## MrsEngland

Thanks nevertogether. I wouldn't of thought that missing one temp so early in a cycle would cause too much of a problem but i'm new to this!


----------



## nevertogether

haha yes tinks i did. i'm thankful i have a really cool unit. some of the guys are like my brothers. learned to play guitar, bbqed, karoked, drank some beer. i need that sometimes when i am away from DH so long. i get depressed if i don't! this board has helped me a lot with that too :) thanks mrsengland! i love your profile pic :) too freakin' cute! 

what day do you guys suggest i start using my OPK's? this is my first cycle to *ever* use them. even though DH is away, i'm spending the few months we have apart to figure out my body and cycle so that when we get our one shot in june, i have high chances! :)


----------



## Tinks85

nevertogether said:


> haha yes tinks i did. i'm thankful i have a really cool unit. some of the guys are like my brothers. learned to play guitar, bbqed, karoked, drank some beer. i need that sometimes when i am away from DH so long. i get depressed if i don't! this board has helped me a lot with that too :) thanks mrsengland! i love your profile pic :) too freakin' cute!
> 
> what day do you guys suggest i start using my OPK's? this is my first cycle to *ever* use them. even though DH is away, i'm spending the few months we have apart to figure out my body and cycle so that when we get our one shot in june, i have high chances! :)

Sounds like a fab night, it will do you good to let your hair down now and then and like you said, it will keep you sane lol. What do you have to do then while hubby is away?

With the opks i would suggeat starting on cd10.


----------



## MrsEngland

I love this board, keeps me vaguely sane which is hard when ttc! 

Thanks nevertogether it was on our wedding day (obviously) and its my favourite picture.

I think your supposed to start to use opk a few days before you would normally ovulate. Or if your not sure around CD10-12...i think!


----------



## nevertogether

last cycle was the first i temped and i O'ed CD16, which i believe is fairly regular. i guess i will start testing at CD12. :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

If you have a regular cycle i.e. Around 28 days, start OPK- around CD11 :D


----------



## nevertogether

woohoo, thanks foxy :)


----------



## jenny873

ooh just found this post, im new to TTC for baby no2. havent a clue about charting etc, if i came off my pill thursday do i just wait for a period before doing any kind of charting etc x


----------



## Tinks85

jenny873 said:


> ooh just found this post, im new to TTC for baby no2. havent a clue about charting etc, if i came off my pill thursday do i just wait for a period before doing any kind of charting etc x

The first day of your period is cd1 so you need to then start taking your temp first thing when you wake up before you do anything, even talk. You can sign up to fertility friend and start recording your temps there, its free for a basic membership. They also have charting lessons so you can get upto speed.

GL Hun


----------



## jenny873

oo thank youu, whats the temp supposed to be lol just out of curiosity x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome :D

Temps vary for everyone. Fertility friend has a chart gallery which you can look at to get some ideas of different patterns. 

You can start temping as soon as you get a BBT thermometre (.2 decimal points).

It'll get you into the routine of temping so you're ready to go when AF arrives.


----------



## Tinks85

jenny873 said:


> oo thank youu, whats the temp supposed to be lol just out of curiosity x

Everyone is different, you can click on my ticker to see my chart for an idea. Basicly you temp should rise after ov and stay high for the rest of your cycle, when you get AF it will drop back down again and you start a new chart. If you are preggers then it will just stay high.

Good luck


----------



## Sweetmama26

Jenny873 Welcome and congrats for TTC#2


----------



## foxyloxy28

sweetmama - you should change your status under your name to Expecting :D :yipee:


----------



## Sweetmama26

How do I do that?


----------



## Helly

Ladies, really TMI question but I havent checked my cervical position since just after ov, checked last night (6 dpo) and it was the highest its ever been, should it not be low by now?

Foxy, weird temps! Will catch up some more now.


----------



## sahrene1978

CONGRATS SWEETMAMA!! I missed your BFP!!!

Helly- Your chart looks awesome! FX!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

sweetmama - go to you user cp and edit profile I think :D

Helly - I know! Very odd. Your chart's looking nice :)


----------



## MrsEngland

Congrats on your BFP sweetmama so pleased for you! x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks girls!

I have a question and I feel dumb but my Cervix is low and soft today as I was checking, shouldn't it be high and firm? Its closed but I dunno


----------



## moochacha

Morning girls hope you're all well!!! Congrats on ovulation Nicole :yipee:


----------



## NicoleB

Thank you Rebecca..all tho im not 100% yet if I did..


----------



## NicoleB

sweetmama..Im so sorry I cant remember if I said congrats yet or not honey..my mind is everywhere lately lol..if not a big congrats honey!!! if so well I' said it again lol :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

NicoleB said:


> sweetmama..Im so sorry I cant remember if I said congrats yet or not honey..my mind is everywhere lately lol..if not a big congrats honey!!! if so well I' said it again lol :hugs:

LOL you said it but thank you again!


----------



## NicoleB

haha I thought so..


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> Thank you Rebecca..all tho im not 100% yet if I did..

Oh I'm so slow, I just looked at your chart again!!! Now I remember you saying that you got another smiley face :wacko:.

Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

I got another 2 tests and my lines are still really faint, I'm wondering what's going on its kind of nerve racking, Pray everyone that this is a sticky bean, I am positive it is but the lines are still only faint.


----------



## moochacha

Sweetmama26 said:


> I got another 2 tests and my lines are still really faint, I'm wondering what's going on its kind of nerve racking, Pray everyone that this is a sticky bean, I am positive it is but the lines are still only faint.

You're in my thoughts!! I hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## chuichi

Hi everyone, just ordered a proper thermometer with 2 decimal places.
Question is, what is the best way to get your temp? Like, do you put it on your tongue, under your tongue, etc etc...!? I just want to know the best way to take my temp. Also, do you just take it once, or do you take a few times and take the average? Thanks for all the help and advice!! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning ladies

sweetmama - fingers crossed for you :D

Well, my body has officially lost the plotzj! :rofl:

I was fairly restless this morning from about 5:30 and rolled over a couple of times. Temp @ 6:45 = 98.34!! 2e did it as thought that was too high, 5 mins later, it was 98.04. I have used the 2nd temp for today, until I see tomorrows.

I was a little red from being in the sun over the weekend - do you think that may have effected my BBT?

Yesterday's evening BBT was also really high! :dohh:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome chuichi - place the thermo under your tongue and towards the back of your mouth :D

Just take your temp as soon as you wake up, no talking, drinking etc. You should only need to take it once (ignore the fact that I took mine twice this morning- I'm a bad example!) :haha:


----------



## Tierney

nice temp rise foxy! fxd for ya x
If i take out the 2nd positive opk it doesnt move my ov day on ff i think its because of the CBFM im using and when I got my first and second peak. My temp has risen a little today though but I just don't feel any different to the 2ww last month so not guna get my hopes up.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Your chart is looking great :D


----------



## moochacha

Nice looking charts ladies!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Foxy &#8211; that rise is looking very promising! I so hope this is good news for you

My temp has gone down a bit more this morning so am fully expecting it to go down under the coverline tomorrow and then I reckon AF will arrive on Wednesday 

Am still feeling fed up and disheartened. Thinking about what to do and once again am considering ditching the thermometer and the opks and just going au natrel for a couple of months but the other hand I&#8217;ve just brought my CBFM so not sure if I should just try that for a couple of months :wacko:

The main thing I need to work on is trying to get some EWCM &#8211; am so jealous of anyone who actually gets it as I never do, not since the op after our mmc, I used to get it every bloody month before I got pregnant last time &#8211; it&#8217;s all just so damn frustrating :cry:


----------



## Helly

Morning girls, glad its looking like you have O'd Nicole.

Foxy - wow what a rise!

Thanks all for saying my chart looks good, I thought it looking so flat an uniform would be a bad thing, surely id want to see dips and rises?! Foxy - you got any symptoms?

Hope everyone has a lovely day x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Shazza - sorry you are feeling this way hun. I am not holding out much hope this cycle either. I'll have to have some serious symptoms before I get my hopes up. Your temps are different to other months though and I was looking through the chart galleries yesterday and noticed that quite a lot of ladies have dips / low temps around 10-12 DPO and then they rise again. Tomorrow's temp will obviously give a clearer picture.

Have you seen your GP since starting to TTC again after your loss?

Helly - I know. Think it's a freak temp though. I had put in the first temp (98.34) but adjusted it down to 98.20 (2nd temp was 98.04) as an average - I fully expect tomorrow's temp to be a lot lower, so will adjust if necessary.

Your chart is looking different to last month - fingers crossed for you :D

No symptoms really. I have been really gassy (TMI - farting like a it's going out of fashion!!) from a day or two after ov, but that has calmed right down now over the weekend. 

I am still wondering whether today's temp has been effected by sitting out in the sun over the weekend! Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> Shazza - sorry you are feeling this way hun. I am not holding out much hope this cycle either. I'll have to have some serious symptoms before I get my hopes up. Your temps are different to other months though and I was looking through the chart galleries yesterday and noticed that quite a lot of ladies have dips / low temps around 10-12 DPO and then they rise again. Tomorrow's temp will obviously give a clearer picture.
> 
> Have you seen your GP since starting to TTC again after your loss?

I shall wait and see what happens tomorrow. I think my brain automatically goes into preparation mode for AF when it sees my temps start going down towards the end of my cycle now  I suppose its almost like a coping mechanism really :shrug:

I had a letter from my doc asking me to make an appointment post op after the mmc, went in and they didnt even know why Id gone in to see them :dohh: when I mentioned the letter the doctor said I neednt have bothered going in and he then gave me what sounded like a standard speech doesnt mean there is anything wrong with you, just try again, probably an abnormality with the baby, no reason to worry he couldnt have sounded any less sympathetic or bothered in all honesty.

I have considered making an appointment at the doctor after the next cycle as that will be 6 months after our loss and 15 months since we started ttc in total. I really dont have high hopes for my current doctors being very helpful though  as a rule they are pretty crap with most things even the most basic of ailments. All the doctors are very unapproachable and I find them to be quite rude when Ive been before  not really the kind of people who appear like they would be sympathetic to anyone in our position :wacko:

We are hoping to move although it wont be for a few months but at least when we do I will be able to change doctors  though theres nothing to say they will be any better really :dohh: Maybe I should just make an appointment and see what happens.


----------



## foxyloxy28

That's exactly how I felt about my GPs. Although the most recent one I saw (who isn't my new regular one) was more concerned about me being fat and therefore I am completely unable to get pregnany until I stop eating cakes :haha: - atleast she gave me some hope re if my notes show that all my blood work is ok, then I will be referred to the fertility clinic :)

I found it really stressful in the run up to going to the GP. I have to say though that I do feel better for going.

Maybe make an appointment and if you don't get any joy, hold on to the fact that you should be able to move to a new practice in a few months time :D x


----------



## NicoleB

:cry: so i took my temp at normal time and it was 97.2something but I knew I had been sleeping with my mouth wide open so I laid there and took it again after I had it closed for a few and it was 97.46..I feel back to sleep until about 15 to 6am (45 minutes after temp time and it was 97.89 I hadn't moved or anything..so now I dont know what temp to use :cry: I feel like crap today and just want to give up.. :cry: if i use the last temp and correct it and discard two older temps ff give me crosshairs but I dont know it its right..I had all O symptoms for the days around this time ewcm, spotting O cramps..


----------



## MrsEngland

Looking at my chart would you say i o'ed yesterday? I'm hoping so because it would mean less irregular cycles...anything is better than 6 months!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Aww Nicole..... :hugs:

Looking at your chart (and ignoring OPKs) I reckon you could have ovulated on CD14!
What does your chart do if take out the OPKs and add those discarded temps back in? x


----------



## NicoleB

IF I take out opks and correct two off temps (even if I dont) ff gives me crosshairs there are like 3 corrected temps with todays becasue I was sleeping with my mouth open the 1st time I took it..
if i correct 2 temps I am 3dpo if I correct 3 im 4dpo
foxy if I pm you my user name and pass for ff will you go take a look at all my notes in my chart and tell me what you think?


----------



## Charlotteee

Well i've had a drop this morning. So shall see what happens tomorrow :) x


----------



## ablacketer

OMG OMG OMG! I POAS this morning, FRER, and got a strong positive! went back and peed on a digi and got a YES+!!!!!!!!!!! boy doc is gonna have fun with the dates on this one


----------



## kazpeza

ablacketer said:


> OMG OMG OMG! I POAS this morning, FRER, and got a strong positive! went back and peed on a digi and got a YES+!!!!!!!!!!! boy doc is gonna have fun with the dates on this one

AWW congratulations


----------



## Charlotteee

Congrats hun :happydance:

xxx


----------



## ablacketer

Thanks girls, I nervous as hell. I guess mostly because its my first cycle post MC.


----------



## NicoleB

Congrats Angel!! :hugs:


----------



## sahrene1978

ablacketer said:


> OMG OMG OMG! I POAS this morning, FRER, and got a strong positive! went back and peed on a digi and got a YES+!!!!!!!!!!! boy doc is gonna have fun with the dates on this one


:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So EXCITING!!!!!!! Congrats and we will be praying for your bean to stay stuck!


Sahrene


----------



## ablacketer

Thanks ladies, Im so nervous about it!


----------



## sahrene1978

Nicole looks like you got your days covered with bding so fx!! 
Foxy- I hope you continue to have high temps! :)

Nothin new to report here.. :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Angel :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats Alablackter! HH9M


----------



## moochacha

ablacketer said:


> OMG OMG OMG! I POAS this morning, FRER, and got a strong positive! went back and peed on a digi and got a YES+!!!!!!!!!!! boy doc is gonna have fun with the dates on this one

OMFG!!!! That's the best news!!! I'm soooo happy for you :happydance: and a pos on a digi as well!!! It's sooo a sticky hun.


----------



## moochacha

SmileyShazza said:


> The main thing I need to work on is trying to get some EWCM &#8211; am so jealous of anyone who actually gets it as I never do, not since the op after our mmc, I used to get it every bloody month before I got pregnant last time &#8211; it&#8217;s all just so damn frustrating :cry:

I never got it and now I have ample of it. I talked to some friend Doctors of mine and they gave me two simple suggestions and it worked!!!

Drink more water and exercise. Mild Dehydration is one of the main causes why women lack EWCM and exercise can help push cervical fluid to cervix and beyond. Exercise needs to be such as standing exercises eg walking, running or things like yoga or even strength training, those kinds of movements.

Now I have so much EWCM almost throughout my whole cycle I can't tell when I don't have it :cry:... lol that's probably TMI my bad.

But I did notice a massive improvement at first by just increasing the amount of water I was drinking and making sure I was drinking the min 2L's a day, it continued to improve when I started exercising.


----------



## ablacketer

thanks ladies. I think it was those sweet southern louisiana strawberries :)


----------



## moochacha

ablacketer said:


> thanks ladies. I think it was those sweet southern louisiana strawberries :)

Oh man I need to get me some of those


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats Angel

Nicole Awesome congrats on the ov.


----------



## Helly

Congrats Angel!

Also congrats to sweetmama, same as Nicole, cant remember if I already congratulated you!

Two bfp's excellent news! 

Foxy - lol at the farting, Ive had runny poo, dont know why. I dont think if you were just a bit red it would affect your temp, Id imagine sunburn might but even then Im not sure, your skin and your core are different surely?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Well I took yet another FRER and the line is still as faint but its there so I'm not going to worry about it, I've never gotten a strong positive any time before so maybe its just my urine!


----------



## sahrene1978

moochacha said:


> SmileyShazza said:
> 
> 
> The main thing I need to work on is trying to get some EWCM  am so jealous of anyone who actually gets it as I never do, not since the op after our mmc, I used to get it every bloody month before I got pregnant last time  its all just so damn frustrating :cry:
> 
> I never got it and now I have ample of it. I talked to some friend Doctors of mine and they gave me two simple suggestions and it worked!!!
> 
> Drink more water and exercise. Mild Dehydration is one of the main causes why women lack EWCM and exercise can help push cervical fluid to cervix and beyond. Exercise needs to be such as standing exercises eg walking, running or things like yoga or even strength training, those kinds of movements.
> 
> Now I have so much EWCM almost throughout my whole cycle I can't tell when I don't have it :cry:... lol that's probably TMI my bad.
> 
> But I did notice a massive improvement at first by just increasing the amount of water I was drinking and making sure I was drinking the min 2L's a day, it continued to improve when I started exercising.Click to expand...

:thumbup:
I totally agree! I can see a dramatic increase in cm when I am regularly drinking water and exercising.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Helly said:


> Congrats Angel!
> 
> Also congrats to sweetmama, same as Nicole, cant remember if I already congratulated you!
> 
> Two bfp's excellent news!
> 
> Foxy - lol at the farting, Ive had runny poo, dont know why. I dont think if you were just a bit red it would affect your temp, Id imagine sunburn might but even then Im not sure, your skin and your core are different surely?

Sorry Helly I missed this post but you did congratulate me as well!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sure Nicole :D PM me

Congrats ablacketer :yipee:


----------



## ablacketer

thanks foxy :)


----------



## MrsEngland

Congrats on your :bfp: ablacketer.


----------



## fifi-folle

Congratulations Ablacketer!


----------



## ablacketer

Thank you :)


----------



## Tierney

aww big congrats ablacketer!

anyone know anything about day 21 bloods? I called the doctors for my results today and they have come back at 91.1 is this really high? I've got an appointment with the doctor on Thursday to go through it but just wondered if anyone knew?


----------



## Snugggs

*Congratulations ablacketer ...* :hugs:

I don't know what the hell is going on with my body! still :bfn: and no sign of AF. I must be ready to burst, surely?

Congrats on Ov Nicole

Foxy your chart looks good

Rebecca, Congrats on TTCing again :hugs

Hope the rest of you ladies are well xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Tierney - I had mine done in Oct. All I know is that my results were 'ok' - the receptionist told me! Have to make appointment with my new GP to go through them as soon as they get my notes!

Did they tell you they were ok? Or have you googled them?

snugggs - :hugs: sorry you're in limbo. I hope your body starts to behave asap! :)


----------



## Tierney

hey foxy the receptionist didnt really say anything but ive checked on google and anything over 30 means I have ovulated so thats cheered me up today!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: Tierney. You are way over 30.... must have a good strong ovulation there hun :D

Mine'll probably 30.1! :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning ladies

Where is everyone? Out enjoying the nice weather I bet :)


----------



## moochacha

I just went to see my Doctor and he gave me Clomid and progesterone cream. I'm going to start taking Royal Jelly, B complex 150 and baby Aspirin daily, I take my first Clomid tablet tonight 100mg from cycle 4-9!

I'm also looking into buying some Maca my Doctor said that it should be ok to take it as well. He wants me to take clomid because he's not sure if I'm ovulating since the MC my temps are not stable after ovulation and I'm bleeding in my cycle so fingers cross this will stabilize my cycle. I haven't had progesterone blood test after ovulation which is something we will do this cycle but he's thinking that could be the problem.

We did an scan to see if I have any cysts and it was all clear and good to go :dance:


----------



## Tierney

Foxy - nice temp rise Im so excited for you this cycle its looking really good hun x

Moochacha - I've been looking into Maca aswell its suppose to really help for both the man and the woman, you'll have to let us know how you get on, good luck for this cycle hun x

Well as for me, I did a random OPK last night, as I couldn't stop thinking about my progesterone being really high, just for the fun of it because I'm not testing properly until Thursday when I'll be 14 dpo and it was positive! I'm hoping this is a good sign and this is our month x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good new moochacha. Sounds like you have a really nice and helpful Dr. Hoping the clomid does the trick :D

Tierney - :yipee: are you going to test with a HPT? Good luck, your chart is looking great.


----------



## moochacha

Oh that is a nice temp foxy!!! :dust:

Tierney - I really hope that this is your month!!! :dance:


----------



## Tierney

DH wont let me test until Thursday Morning when I'm 14 DPO thats when I've got an appointment at the doctors aswell about the progresterone and my thyroid results. I might sneek out later to Asda though and get a digital test because I don't think I can wait but at the same time I don't want to get my hopes up because I hate the aftermath..


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> good new moochacha. Sounds like you have a feally nice and helpful Dr. Hoping the clomid does the trick :D
> 
> Tierney - :yipee: are you going to test with a HPT? Good luck, your chart is looking great.

Hehe yeah I have to drive over and hour to see my doctor but he's a friend I've known since Uni days. He's a really good Doctor I can actually sit down and talk to him like a friend and bring in my charts, my research and anything else to back up my claims and we will work through them. 

I'm really good friends with his wife etc they're a family friend. The only thing is he's a GP not a fertility specialist so there is a limit to what he can do.


----------



## moochacha

Tierney said:


> DH wont let me test until Thursday Morning when I'm 14 DPO thats when I've got an appointment at the doctors aswell about the progresterone and my thyroid results. I might sneek out later to Asda though and get a digital test because I don't think I can wait but at the same time I don't want to get my hopes up because I hate the aftermath..

Fingers crossed for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## pichi

Tierney - i got a +OPK on 12dpo thats what made me think -"hmm maybe i should test"

all i had was cheapy internet pregnancy tests so done one and the line literally popped up instantly :) if you get a +OPK try a HPT :) 

good luck xx


----------



## Helly

Moochacha, that doc clearly is very good, I hope this works for you.

Tierney - test! A positive OPK at this point has to be good!

Foxy - loving todays temp! So hopeful for you for this cycle.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey pichi

All good with you I hope. Wow @ 10 + 6! Not far off 2nd tri!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Helly.

Looks like your temp is on the rise too. Totally different pattern to any of your other cycles from what I can see. Hoping that's a good thing for you.

Any more symptoms?

I had to get up at 3.30am to pee last night - first time this year since I had to get up in the night! I'm not drinking a huge amoutn in the evenings either! :dohh: 3 toilet breaks already (since 3.30) and it's only 9am! :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Suggestions ladies:

Yesterday, I had been sleeping on the side of my face which I always temp from. Usually, I always sleep on the other side. So, I rolled over took temp and it was 98.34. 

Thought that was really high, so gave it 5 mins and retook temp @ 98.04. I have used 98.04 becuase it makes for a prettier chart!

Sometimes, if I am not convinced by a temp, I will re take it on my sleeping side (opposite to usual) and it is always higher than the usual side! 

I have therefore assumed that my first temp yesterday was higher because I had been sleeping on that side.

what do you ladies think?

It probably doesn't make much difference as both temps are still high for me.

All thoughts welcome :D


----------



## pichi

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hey pichi
> 
> All good with you I hope. Wow @ 10 + 6! Not far off 2nd tri!

all is good yes. had my scan yesterday :cloud9:

your chart is looking really good! my fingers are crossed for you!

as for your temp - i used to take from the side i lay on and actually, i found that the other side (weirdly enough) was slightly lower in temp! i have a weird mouth haha! you could chart a happy medium temp? so it's in between the 2?


----------



## SmileyShazza

Foxy &#8211; another beautiful rise today :happydance: I really hope those temps stay elevated for you hun :hugs: I personally wouldn&#8217;t worry too much about the temp as long as you are being consistent and taking it on the same side each day I can&#8217;t see it would make much difference.

Moochacha &#8211; sounds like you had a productive appointment with the doctor. Great that they have given you a few things you can try and that they checked to make sure you have no cysts. Hopefully the Clomid will help. Thank you for the tip about water and exercise to increase EWCM :thumbup: would something like swimming help or not really? I&#8217;ve started swimming regularly again and have been throwing a walk in here or there too.

Tierney &#8211; your chart looks great hun. The positive opk sounds very promising &#8211; I&#8217;m pretty sure that Ablackater had a similar thing getting positive opks before her bfp. Wishing you lots of luck for the next couple of days.

Helly your chart is still looking very promising hun &#8211; again I hope your temps stay up over the next few days :thumbup:

Unexpectedly I had a rise today, was expecting a drop either almost or below the coverline. Am 12dpo and my temp has shot up from 97.90 (coverline 97.77) up to 98.34 &#8211; not getting too excited though as a similar thing happened last month at 13dpo albeit not quite such a bit rise but it dropped back down again and then AF came. Caved and did a IC this morning which was a BFN so am pretty sure that it&#8217;s just an odd thing my body has decided to start doing right at the end of my cycle :dohh:


----------



## moochacha

SmileyShazza said:


> Thank you for the tip about water and exercise to increase EWCM :thumbup: would something like swimming help or not really? Ive started swimming regularly again and have been throwing a walk in here or there too.

I'm not sure about the swimming but I think it would help I'm sure!! You could also try Robitussin? https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/robitussin.html I'm taking Robitussin via Doctors orders from CD9 until and on the day of Ovulation. I think bernina is trying it again this month as well.

Hopefully though this will be your cycle :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Shazza - chart looks good hun. Could still be too early for an HPT :D See what tomorrow brings.

Thanks pichi :D


----------



## Helly

Thanks Ladies!

No foxy not really, OH said my boobs feel fuller last night, but they are not sore or anything so Im not feeling that hopeful.


----------



## pichi

Helly - keep your head up. your boobs don't have to be sore :) they can feel like they are fuller (or full of lead as my OH says!) without them being tender.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Same here Helly. Mine aren't sore, but a a bit fuller. 

Fingers crossed.

I've adjusted yesterday's temp to in between my 2 readings. May adjust again depending on tomorrow's temp :haha:

I should learn to only temp once!!


----------



## moochacha

Helly said:


> Thanks Ladies!
> 
> No foxy not really, OH said my boobs feel fuller last night, but they are not sore or anything so Im not feeling that hopeful.

You're chart looks great!!!! I remember getting sore boobs with DS at 8 weeks!!! Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

moochacha said:


> SmileyShazza said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the tip about water and exercise to increase EWCM :thumbup: would something like swimming help or not really? Ive started swimming regularly again and have been throwing a walk in here or there too.
> 
> I'm not sure about the swimming but I think it would help I'm sure!! You could also try Robitussin? https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/robitussin.html I'm taking Robitussin via Doctors orders from CD9 until and on the day of Ovulation. I think bernina is trying it again this month as well.
> 
> Hopefully though this will be your cycle :hugs:Click to expand...

Think I'll be joining you on the Robitussin this month, feel like I need to try something extra to help us get a sticky BFP!
Good luck on the Clomid Moochacha!
Nice chart Foxy!


----------



## Charlotteee

Temp dropped below coverline today :wacko:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ladies - I just wanted to tell you my baby celebrations are over, I'm miscarrying, I have SEVERE cramping, worse then labour and I'm passing several clots :(


----------



## Charlotteee

:hugs:

So sorry sweetheart xxx


----------



## ablacketer

oh no!!! hugs hunny


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks ladies, I should have known better then to get my hopes up about a baby after the news the doctor gave me :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: so sorry sweetmama


----------



## NicoleB

Sweetmama26 said:


> Ladies - I just wanted to tell you my baby celebrations are over, I'm miscarrying, I have SEVERE cramping, worse then labour and I'm passing several clots :(

:hugs: oh sweetie I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Charlotteee said:


> Temp dropped below coverline today :wacko:

Don't let one little temp discourage ya...At 7DPO it could very well be an implantation dip...Fxed!!!!


----------



## Helly

So sorry sweetmama :( x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Firedancer - have you got your :bfp: ? For some reason, I can't get people's charts up, but I can see your ticker!!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

foxyloxy28 said:


> Firedancer - have you got your :bfp: ? For some reason, I can't get people's charts up, but I can see your ticker!!!!

Yes, just this morning-I was so surprised...I thought I was out Sunday and had a good cry and a glass of wine :blush: oops!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: congrats to you x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats Firedancer


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sweetmama - am so very sorry :hugs:

Firedancer - congratulations :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks for the sympathies ladies, I'm just hoping next time will be a healthy bean. I'm going to wait a bit to TTC though


----------



## sahrene1978

Sweetmama- I am so sorry.... :(

Firedancer- Congrats!!!

Foxy- I am so excited for you!! FX!

Helly- I love your chart!! FX for you too!!


Sahrene


----------



## Firedancer41

Sweetmama, so sorry :(


----------



## moochacha

Sweetmama26 said:


> Ladies - I just wanted to tell you my baby celebrations are over, I'm miscarrying, I have SEVERE cramping, worse then labour and I'm passing several clots :(

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmileyShazza said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the tip about water and exercise to increase EWCM :thumbup: would something like swimming help or not really? Ive started swimming regularly again and have been throwing a walk in here or there too.
> 
> I'm not sure about the swimming but I think it would help I'm sure!! You could also try Robitussin? https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/robitussin.html I'm taking Robitussin via Doctors orders from CD9 until and on the day of Ovulation. I think bernina is trying it again this month as well.
> 
> Hopefully though this will be your cycle :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Think I'll be joining you on the Robitussin this month, feel like I need to try something extra to help us get a sticky BFP!
> Good luck on the Clomid Moochacha!
> Nice chart Foxy!Click to expand...

We can be Robitussin buddies :D :hugs: hehe


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! I am Kim and very new to charting. This is my first month. I am going to probably test tomorrow or thursday. Even though chart says 8dpo, I think Im actually a little bit further. I say this because I am on clomid + metformin and it makes my cycles shorter. Please check my chart tell me what you think. Everytime I see a dip, I go :wacko:. Thanks for your help!!:hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! I am Kim and very new to charting. This is my first month. I am going to probably test tomorrow or thursday. Even though chart says 8dpo, I think Im actually a little bit further. I say this because I am on clomid + metformin and it makes my cycles shorter. Please check my chart tell me what you think. Everytime I see a dip, I go :wacko:. Thanks for your help!!:hugs:

Chart is looking good! :dust: to you!


----------



## NicoleB

Firedancer congrats honey!! I'm soooooo happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! I am Kim and very new to charting. This is my first month. I am going to probably test tomorrow or thursday. Even though chart says 8dpo, I think Im actually a little bit further. I say this because I am on clomid + metformin and it makes my cycles shorter. Please check my chart tell me what you think. Everytime I see a dip, I go :wacko:. Thanks for your help!!:hugs:

your chart looks great!! Good luck!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Sweetmama I am so sorry to read this. I know how heartbreaking it is. Take care of yourself and DH. :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

mrskcbrown - Welcome. :D As the other ladies said, your chart looks great. I think your DPO are right as they correspond with your cm.


----------



## Tierney

so sorry sweetmama :hug:

congratulations firedancer!


----------



## sleepen

smileyshazza i took robitusin last cycle and it definetly mad a diffrence.
before i was having a hard time telling because there was so little cm. did not have that problem after taking it


----------



## mrskcbrown

foxyloxy28 said:


> mrskcbrown - Welcome. :D As the other ladies said, your chart looks great. I think your DPO are right as they correspond with your cm.

Ok great thanks! I really appreciate it!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks for the sympathies ladies, I'm just hoping next time its a sticky bean :(


----------



## Tierney

Hey girls just wanted to update you I couldn't wait until Thursday to test and just did a clear blue digital and it was :bfp::happydance:

we are so pleased I can not believe it has finally happened it just doesnt seem real at the moment because I have had no symptons at all, I really hope this is a sticky bean x


----------



## foxyloxy28

I knew it! :yipee: congrats Tierney


----------



## Tierney

Thanks Foxy, fxd for you this cycle, I need a bump buddy now!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks - I am more than willing to be a bump buddy :haha:


----------



## SmileyShazza

:happydance:

Congratulations Tierney - I had a feeling when I looked at your chart earlier. Fab news!

Right whos next? I'm more than happy to offer my services as bump buddy - I just need a bump now (and one that isn't just my flabby belly) :haha:


----------



## Tierney

thanks smiley your charts looking good fxd we get some more BFPs this cycle x


----------



## moochacha

Woohoo congrats Firedancer and Tierney :yipee: such blessings!


----------



## fifi-folle

Congratulations to Firedancer and Tierney!


----------



## moochacha

Omg foxy you chart is looking great!!!!!


----------



## sahrene1978

YAH!!! Tierney !!!

SmileyShazza- When are you testing??? 

SO many great looking charts! 

I want to have a bump too :)

Sahrene


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Tierney! I am happy for you!:happydance::happydance:
How many DPO are you?


----------



## moochacha

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! I am Kim and very new to charting. This is my first month. I am going to probably test tomorrow or thursday. Even though chart says 8dpo, I think Im actually a little bit further. I say this because I am on clomid

You're chart is looking great!!! You never know maybe you will have clomid twins lol joking. 

This is my first month using Clomid as well, my husband and I are joking about the increase chance of having twins. Even though the chances are still very low we've been saying come on beanie bring a friend lol in reality I would like just one sweet little baby!! :baby:


----------



## ablacketer

Im secretly hoping for twins too ;)


----------



## sahrene1978

OH no.. I have twins and really just want to experience having just one baby.. I was 20 when I got pregnant naturally with them and it was so exhausting and stressful. I never felt like I could give each enough attention and I always felt guilty for being so tired and not having more energy to spend with them. They are almost 11 now and really all they need me for these days is to wash their clothes and feed them so I am really ready to add to our family but I would not wish twins on someone lightly. Not to mention the expense on having to but two of everything at the exact same time, dealing with school in the same grade.. I am thankful that they are and have always been healthy but it was a long bumpy ride.

The reason I have not tried to get pregnant all these years was my fear of having another set of multiples. I still have the fear in the back of my head but I am trusting the Lord and I know he will not give me what I cannot bare. I want the experience of bonding with one baby and less of the scheduling it takes when you have two or more babies. 

I know everyone is on their own journey in this life and I do wish everyone their own baby to add to their family. It just hits me hard when people wish for twins..

Sorry to ramble.. I hope I don't offend anyone. It is just my experience I wanted to share.

Sahrene


----------



## moochacha

sahrene1978 said:


> OH no.. I have twins and really just want to experience having just one baby.. I was 20 when I got pregnant naturally with them and it was so exhausting and stressful. I never felt like I could give each enough attention and I always felt guilty for being so tired and not having more energy to spend with them. They are almost 11 now and really all they need me for these days is to wash their clothes and feed them so I am really ready to add to our family but I would not wish twins on someone lightly. Not to mention the expense on having to but two of everything at the exact same time, dealing with school in the same grade.. I am thankful that they are and have always been healthy but it was a long bumpy ride.
> 
> The reason I have not tried to get pregnant all these years was my fear of having another set of multiples. I still have the fear in the back of my head but I am trusting the Lord and I know he will not give me what I cannot bare. I want the experience of bonding with one baby and less of the scheduling it takes when you have two or more babies.
> 
> I know everyone is on their own journey in this life and I do wish everyone their own baby to add to their family. It just hits me hard when people wish for twins..
> 
> Sorry to ramble.. I hope I don't offend anyone. It is just my experience I wanted to share.
> 
> Sahrene

Omg you have TWINS!!! I can imagine it would be a handful especially when they started to get mobile!!! The idea of twins has always something I dreamed of but in reality I can only imagine how hard twins would be especially at 20!!! I had my son at 20 and I was struggling keeping up with his demands, I couldn't imagine two of him!!! :wacko:

My hubby and I are just joking about clomid twins to help us keep light hearted during TTC. I only really want one healthy baby, boy or girl I don't care, but I will take whatever God gives me.

Are your twins identical? :flower:


----------



## moochacha

*sahrene1978* - Your temps are much higher this month!!! Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

moochacha said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I am Kim and very new to charting. This is my first month. I am going to probably test tomorrow or thursday. Even though chart says 8dpo, I think Im actually a little bit further. I say this because I am on clomid
> 
> You're chart is looking great!!! You never know maybe you will have clomid twins lol joking.
> 
> This is my first month using Clomid as well, my husband and I are joking about the increase chance of having twins. Even though the chances are still very low we've been saying come on beanie bring a friend lol in reality I would like just one sweet little baby!! :baby:Click to expand...

Thanks. Im so nervous though. I just want my temps to keep going up. Im thinking of testing on saturday now because I will be 12dpo. Babydust to you as well!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

MooChaCha. Awesome on the ttc! Good Luck Darling.


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> MooChaCha. Awesome on the ttc! Good Luck Darling.

Thank you :hugs: I need all the luck I can get!!! Hope this will be our cycle :happydance:


----------



## sahrene1978

moochacha said:


> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> OH no.. I have twins and really just want to experience having just one baby.. I was 20 when I got pregnant naturally with them and it was so exhausting and stressful. I never felt like I could give each enough attention and I always felt guilty for being so tired and not having more energy to spend with them. They are almost 11 now and really all they need me for these days is to wash their clothes and feed them so I am really ready to add to our family but I would not wish twins on someone lightly. Not to mention the expense on having to but two of everything at the exact same time, dealing with school in the same grade.. I am thankful that they are and have always been healthy but it was a long bumpy ride.
> 
> The reason I have not tried to get pregnant all these years was my fear of having another set of multiples. I still have the fear in the back of my head but I am trusting the Lord and I know he will not give me what I cannot bare. I want the experience of bonding with one baby and less of the scheduling it takes when you have two or more babies.
> 
> I know everyone is on their own journey in this life and I do wish everyone their own baby to add to their family. It just hits me hard when people wish for twins..
> 
> Sorry to ramble.. I hope I don't offend anyone. It is just my experience I wanted to share.
> 
> Sahrene
> 
> Omg you have TWINS!!! I can imagine it would be a handful especially when they started to get mobile!!! The idea of twins has always something I dreamed of but in reality I can only imagine how hard twins would be especially at 20!!! I had my son at 20 and I was struggling keeping up with his demands, I couldn't imagine two of him!!! :wacko:
> 
> My hubby and I are just joking about clomid twins to help us keep light hearted during TTC. I only really want one healthy baby, boy or girl I don't care, but I will take whatever God gives me.
> 
> Are your twins identical? :flower:Click to expand...


Yes, I wont say it was all terrible but I think the biggest scares came from trying to potty train them oh and the biting. They would always bite each other when they would get upset at one another.

They look very similar but I do not know if they are identical. They had separate sacks but the placenta was shared or fused. Eventually I would like to get a blood test done. Here is a recent picture.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v109/sagasmom2004/HPIM3735-1.jpg

Garrett on the left has always weighed a little bit more than his brother Griffin. I had them vaginally with the help of the nurses that turned the second one around inside my belly after giving birth to the first. They were 45 minutes apart. They were 5 pounds 8oz and 5 pounds 14oz and both went home with me the following morning.

I do wish you lots of baby dust!!!

And thanks for the positive comment on my chart. I am really hoping this is the month!! If not we will try again.. :) I really seems much harder though when you are trying...LOL..


----------



## moochacha

*sahrene1978* - They are sooooooo handsome!!! Wow you're amazing having twin babies vaginally and then leaving the next morning. I was in hospital for 3 days after Cody.

You must have been meant for each other since it happened and delivered so easily. I often wonder how twin mothers handle it but I guess you just do. 

They look like real good kids congrats! :flower:


----------



## Sweetmama26

My cousin has a set of Twins and she said they were easier then the singletons, I think she's crazy though. 

Thank you ladies for the support. I think we're going to wait to try until October


----------



## moochacha

Sweetmama26 said:


> My cousin has a set of Twins and she said they were easier then the singletons, I think she's crazy though.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the support. I think we're going to wait to try until October

You're meant to be more fertile the month after a chemical pregnancy. I'm not sure about the finer details as to why though. Just a thought to consider hun :hugs: I hope you're ok.


----------



## Tessa

Sweetmama... ((Gentle Hugs))
I'm so sorry to hear about your m/c :hugs:

Sahrene: Some good lookin boys you got there my dear! :thumbup:

Firedancer & Tierney: Congrats on your BFP's!! How exciting! :happydance:

Moochacha: Awesome news about TTC again!... Glad you had a successful visit with the Dr
and FX'd the clomid does the trick! DH & I joke about having twins too. 
(somewhat seriously & somewhat light hearted) It is his turn on the side of the family!! hehe 
But, at our age we may only have one go at this and always wanted two LO's!

DH & I are both struggling with allergies atm... 
so we'll have to see how the BD'ing goes this month! :blush:


----------



## moochacha

Tessa said:


> Sweetmama... ((Gentle Hugs))
> I'm so sorry to hear about your m/c :hugs:
> 
> Sahrene: Some good lookin boys you got there my dear! :thumbup:
> 
> Firedancer & Tierney: Congrats on your BFP's!! How exciting! :happydance:
> 
> Moochacha: Awesome news about TTC again!... Glad you had a successful visit with the Dr
> and FX'd the clomid does the trick! DH & I joke about having twins too.
> (somewhat seriously & somewhat light hearted) It is his turn on the side of the family!! hehe
> But, at our age we may only have one go at this and always wanted two LO's!
> 
> DH & I are both struggling with allergies atm...
> so we'll have to see how the BD'ing goes this month! :blush:

Hehe i'll keep my fingers cross for double the bump for you hehe :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning ladies!

Temp drop for me this morning :( I'm hoping it's due to OH insisting having the windows wide open and the tempersture has dropped a fair bit compared to the last couple of days :dohh:

Hopefull see another rise tomorrow! I'm pretty sure I'm out though.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Foxy I wouldn't worry too much about that drop it really is quite small and if you've had the window open that might have affected it ever so slightly too.

If you wanna see a massive drop look at my chart! :nope: :cry:

Thats me out for sure. Aaaaah well lets see what the next month brings.

Moochacha that cupcake in your avatar looks blooming scrummy!


----------



## moochacha

SmileyShazza said:


> Foxy I wouldn't worry too much about that drop it really is quite small and if you've had the window open that might have affected it ever so slightly too.
> 
> If you wanna see a massive drop look at my chart! :nope: :cry:
> 
> Thats me out for sure. Aaaaah well lets see what the next month brings.
> 
> Moochacha that cupcake in your avatar looks blooming scrummy!

Oh sorry for the dip :hugs: I hope next month is your month :dust: though you know the saying around here "You're not out until AF".

Hehe I know I'm always putting food as my Avatar because I LOVE food especially sweets, but I can't eat them as often as I want to :cry: so this way I can look at it all day and dream... MMMMM


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Shazza - I think I'm just being silly! As usual :dohh:

Wow that is a major drop :hugs: hun. Are you expecting AF today or tomorrow? We really need to find a way to get rid of her once and for all!!


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> We really need to find a way to get rid of her once and for all!!

I agree :gun:


----------



## Helly

Firedancer and Tierney - huge congrats!

Foxy - if the window was open and you temp orally it will have affected it Im sure, close the windows tonight and see what it does.

Shazza - sorry about your drop too.

Sahrene - wow your boys are handsome! I can imagine it must have been so hard, your fear of multiples is perfectly reasonable in my opinion.

Moochacha - hope the clomid goes well.

Sorry for anyone Ive missed!

AFM - slight cramps, boobs feel bigger, veins are definately more visible. Do you think my chart will go triphasic tomorrow if temp stays as it is? I do this to myself every month and its always around 10 dpo, I get my hopes up, you'd think id have learnt by now lol.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Helly - I'm not sure if it'll go triphasic, as not sure whether there has to be a significant temp shift or not. Either way, your chart is looking good and your symptoms sound promising. :D


----------



## moochacha

*Helly* - It could go triphasic if your temp stays high, your chart is looking great! :flower:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: fingers crossed for another high temp tomorrow Helly :D


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> Wow that is a major drop :hugs: hun. Are you expecting AF today or tomorrow? We really need to find a way to get rid of her once and for all!!

FF says she is due tomorrow but wouldn't be suprised if she came today as last month my cycle went over by one day. Am on tenderhooks now waiting for her to arrive - think am going to be on knicker watch for all the wrong reasons today :dohh:

On the plus side this means my LP has lengthened to 13/14 days :happydance: my cycles used to be 23 days with ov on CD 14 so that gave me a much shorter LP. I much prefer the cycle being slightly longer with a better LP :thumbup:

Looks like I'd better read the instructions for that CBFM :haha: I agree we definitely need to find a way to get rid of that ugly hag once and for all!


----------



## nevertogether

my chart has been all over the place. i know it is during your period, but my period ended on CD6 (monday..) i have been having allergy problems though, not sure if that would make them all weird..i guess all i can do is wait a few days.. :shrug:


----------



## Helly

Thanks ladies, Ive had a triphasic chart before and it meant sod all!


----------



## moochacha

nevertogether said:


> my chart has been all over the place. i know it is during your period, but my period ended on CD6 (monday..) i have been having allergy problems though, not sure if that would make them all weird..i guess all i can do is wait a few days.. :shrug:

Your chart is looking pretty normal, the time before ovulation is like limbo land and temps are erratic. Wait a few days, keep checking your CP and CM is all you can do. 

Good luck :dust:


----------



## Charlotteee

Will someone look at my chart and tell me that doesnt look like and ID on 7dpo :flower:


----------



## NicoleB

Charlotteee said:


> Will someone look at my chart and tell me that doesnt look like and ID on 7dpo :flower:

you chart looks good honey..nice rise could well be implant dip..good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotteee

I thought it looked like one but i really dont wanna get my hopes up :dohh: xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Urgh ladies....

I have a horrid heavy kinda feeling in my chest (centre of my chest, but slightly to the left if that makes sense!) and I'm feeling a bit :sick:

Any ideas?


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Urgh ladies....
> 
> I have a horrid heavy kinda feeling in my chest (centre of my chest, but slightly to the left if that makes sense!) and I'm feeling a bit :sick:
> 
> Any ideas?

yep I have one my idea is your pg baby doll!!!! :hugs::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Charlotteee

Foxy i think you should test :haha:

Sorry im a really bad influence :muaha: x


----------



## MrsEngland

Mega temp rise this morning....Do you think my thermometer is broken or is that normal? x


----------



## sahrene1978

Thanks everyone! My boys may be cute but they are all boy..LOL. That is why I am wishing for one little girl to even out the hormone level in my house.haha

Foxy- It aint over yet!!!

Helly Beautiful chart.

Smiley- do some voodoo!! No witch No witch no witch! Poof! LOL..

Charolettee- FX! Looks good!

Not much new here. I did have some cramping yesterday that was odd but I think it may have something to do with all the yard work I did raking and pulling weeds.. :)

Sahrene


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: ladies you make me laugh.

I do this to myself all the time. Although I have to admit I've never had this feeling before. 

Still, I don't think I can bear to see another :bfn: although, if my temp goes back up tomorrow morning......... I may just be swayed into POAS!! 

:dohh:


----------



## NicoleB

Sahrene your chart looks great honey!!

foxy you poas girly I wanna know haha


----------



## sahrene1978

NicoleB said:


> Sahrene your chart looks great honey!!
> 
> foxy you poas girly I wanna know haha


Thanks Nicole! So does yours! 

AND I am with Nicole!! :test:

:hugs:

Sahrene


----------



## Sweetmama26

moochacha said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> My cousin has a set of Twins and she said they were easier then the singletons, I think she's crazy though.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the support. I think we're going to wait to try until October
> 
> You're meant to be more fertile the month after a chemical pregnancy. I'm not sure about the finer details as to why though. Just a thought to consider hun :hugs: I hope you're ok.Click to expand...

Yes I know but my miscarriages have to do with that genetic chromosomal anomolies that I mentioned previously. My doc said I could go through 3 or 4 before I get a healthy sticky bean and I just couldn't bear that again in a month or so.



foxyloxy28 said:


> :haha: ladies you make me laugh.
> 
> I do this to myself all the time. Although I have to admit I've never had this feeling before.
> 
> Still, I don't think I can bear to see another :bfn: although, if my temp goes back up tomorrow morning......... I may just be swayed into POAS!!
> 
> :dohh:

I agree with the other ladies you should test.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks girls.

I will test in the am with an IC if my temp goes up and I still feel icky :D


----------



## NatalieP

I have just started fertility friend, thought after a year I need more help then just using opk's.
xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Foxy I'm going to go against everyone and say to try and hold out before you test. I know how sould destroying it is seeing a bfn after getting your hopes up so I would leave it a couple of days and see what your temps do :hugs:


----------



## bernina

No time to catch up, but huge congrats to Tierney and Firedancer!!! I'm breaking out the dancing smileys to wish you both a very happy, healthy and most importantly STICKY 9 mos !! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :dance:

Hello to everyone else, I hope wherever you're at in your cycle that things are going well.

I'm not going to be able to be on here until sometime next week.

I miss you guys and hope to catch up properly soon.

:hugs:


----------



## bernina

Oh, Sweetmama, I am so sorry for your loss. Extra hugs to you honey. :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hope you are ok bernina x


----------



## mrskcbrown

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hope you are ok bernina x

Foxyloxy: Your chart does look great! I also started my cycle on March 29. I think you are 10dpo and Im 9dpo, maybe we will be bump buddies???:thumbup: Im afraid to test. Just praying that my temps go up and trying not to symptom spot. Good luck!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks hun.

I'd like to have loads of bump buddies :haha: all you girls on this thread for starters :D

Just checked your chart and it's looking fab :)


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi all,
Can anyone offer some advice? I've been getting faint lines on opks for about 9 days but no positive. Last night was my darkest but not as dark as the control line :( 
Had lots of ewcm this afternoon but opk is now clear, not even a shadow! This is my first month temping so not sure if chart gives anything away?x


----------



## mrskcbrown

dreamofabean said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone offer some advice? I've been getting faint lines on opks for about 9 days but no positive. Last night was my darkest but not as dark as the control line :(
> Had lots of ewcm this afternoon but opk is now clear, not even a shadow! This is my first month temping so not sure if chart gives anything away?x

Hmmm, maybe yesterday was your + OPK day? I get so confused on those OPKs where you have to look at the lines. I like the one with the smiley faces. I would BD today and the next 2 just to be sure. This is my first month charting too.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks hun.
> 
> I'd like to have loads of bump buddies :haha: all you girls on this thread for starters :D
> 
> Just checked your chart and it's looking fab :)

Thanks! Im trying to stay positive. I just dont want my temps to go down:wacko:. Im so nervous about that...sigh.....:dohh:


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks hun. The line wasnt as dark as the control so not sure really. Last month i had lines that were more black than pink they were that dark! I give up! I'm totally baffled!x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Doesn't look like you've ov'd yet hun. Keep going for a couple of days and I'm sure you'll see a rise soon :D


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks Foxy x


----------



## Tinks85

hello everyone.

I am soooooo sorry sweetmama :hugs:

Sahrene - I am a twin and we dont know if we are identical or not for the same reason, we look very very alike and have the exact same features but when we were born the Dr said there was 2 placenters that fused together. It would be good to know though as if we are not identical there is more of chance of me having twins. Dont know if your boys are the same but we are so close have a really special relationship.

My mum and dad say it was easier with twins as when we got a little older we would occupy each other. But i think that also had a lot to do with my oldest sister being like a devil baby lol

GL foxy, i agree with smiley. I am adiment i am not going to test until AF is due. Never managed it yet though :haha:

:happydance::happydance: for the :bfp: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sahrene1978

Ooooohh Tinks your chart looks great! FX!!!!

My boys can entertain themselves but they also can drive each other mad..lol. But I suppose all siblings can do that to each other. That is very interesting about the placenta's for you as well. When they were little I tried to participate in a twin study and if I had completed I could have had the test done for free but it was to difficult trying to write down everything they said for 3 months and I eventually gave up. :)

I have been having some light cramps today again and a bit of nausea this morning but I am trying to convince myself that it is all in my head.. I have like 6 days til I should test...Ugh.....

Sahrene


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ok stupid question but I would like to know which sites have the best TTC stuff, and what you ladies are taking? I'm pulling out all the stops next time. And I don't know when I'll start ttc again, maybe before october though


----------



## NicoleB

ebay has pretty cheap digi opk (I got a 20 pack for 27.99 with free shipping) I havent bough any pg test on line but I know early-pregnancy-tests.com sells both pg test and opks.


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'll look on ebay, thanks Nicole


----------



## foxyloxy28

I used to like shopping in the bodyshop - until I got funny looks when I went in and asked for a new, younger, more fertile body!! :haha:

Sorry girls, couldn't resist being silly before heading off to the land of nod zzzzz


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

foxyloxy28 said:


> I used to like shopping in the bodyshop - until I got funny looks when I went in and asked for a new, younger, more fertile body!!

 :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SmileyShazza

I had a bit of spotting today so reckon AF will be here in the morning :cry:

Even though I'm not an expert the one thing I think my charts have proved so far is that I seem to have ovulated each month since I started doing the temping. This has also been backed up by the fact that I am getting really dark positives every month even on the internet cheapie opks.

Bearing this in mind I've decided that I'm going to ditch my thermometer for a couple of months and the opks too. I'm going to set up the CBFM, not pay too much attention to it though and have just had a good old chat with OH and he's agreed to try bd'ing every day this month - funnily enough his eyes lit up when I said that bit :rofl:

I think maybe by ditching everything for a bit it might help me relax and I know that they say one of the best ways to conceive is to stop worrying about it so much. I know thats easier said than done but at the moment I'm prepared to try anything!

It's going to be weird not sticking that little white thing in my mouth each morning but I hope you ladies don't mind me sticking around even though I'm not going to be temping as I like it in here and don't want to leave.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Of course we don't mind you sticking around Shazza :D

:hugs: sorry you're spotting. I hope your change of plans work out for you. :)


----------



## Tierney

Hope AF doesnt come Shazza, but if it does, good luck with the CBFM this was only the 2nd month of me using mine, the best money I've spent! x

Hope you get a rise tomorrow Foxy! x


----------



## moochacha

*Foxy *- :rofl: if only they could help us out with that!!!

*Shazza* - We love having you around!!! Hope the witch doesn't get you but have fun with your CBFM!!! 

*Jaimie* - Good to see you :hugs:

I need to catch up on everyone's post I'm running late taking DS to his school swimming class, now to mingle with all the school mummies  FUN?


----------



## moochacha

NatalieP said:


> I have just started fertility friend, thought after a year I need more help then just using opk's.
> xx

Welcome :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Sweetmama26 said:


> Ok stupid question but I would like to know which sites have the best TTC stuff, and what you ladies are taking? I'm pulling out all the stops next time. And I don't know when I'll start ttc again, maybe before october though

Most natural things like: 
Royal Jelly
Maca
Omega 3-6-9
Vitamins Good For Fertility

-take around three months to start working to full effect anyway, while WTT would totally invest in some research and have at look whats good for you. Things like Royal Jelly and Menevit Hubby can take but again takes around 3 months to get into full effect. Actually sperm analysis say that Menevit has been proven to improve in all areas of male sperm, the Doctors I work with all recommend that men take Menevit. On the site is full details how menevit works.

I hope this helps us :hugs:


----------



## Helly

Foxy - guess you closed the window! Brill temp!

Ive had a big drop but its early for me for an AF drop. I couldnt breathe through my nose whilst taking my temp this morning as my nose was so stuffy (was doing a dusty job yesterday afternoon), so kept breathing through my mouth, maybe thats why. My boobs are bigger though im sure of it, even OH admits it! They dont hurt though.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Helly

:haha: No OH insisted windows where open again - just not quite as wide as the night before! I've adjusted my temp this 
mornin.... At 6:30 it was 97.90 (same as yest) but it kept 
slipping around my mouth, so did again immediately after it 
was 98.04 (which I've used). Fell back to sleep for 45 mins and it was 98.34! Lol


----------



## Charlotteee

I had a drop today. Not much of a drop but still a drop :dohh: 

I really dont understand this lol x


----------



## Helly

Charlotteee thats not a bad drop, chart is still looking fine, fingers crossed for you, when are you due AF?

Foxy - middle temp sounds right, I should have tried that, doh!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Charlotteee - chart looks fine - don't worry.

Helly - I think either way I'm out, as my temps are usually around this level at this point in my cycle! Grrrr

Any more symptoms for you?


----------



## pichi

Foxy, have you not tested yet? If u don't want to use a hpt try an opk and see what it does :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi pichi

I secretly POAS last night - although I really should know better than to do that! :bfn: however, I am holding on to a small glimmer of hope as it was only 2hrs worth of pee and I'd drank over a litre of water during the day! <<<<< excuses :haha:

I'm not holding out much hope to be honest. I've got to make an appointment to see my new doc soon as my medical notes should have arrived by now. If my Oct bloods are all ok and everything was covered, fertility clinic referral!! :yipee:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Helly &#8211; that could be a late implantation dip possibly. Will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow 

Foxy &#8211; hooray for another rise :happydance: am not giving up on your chart yet. I loved your comment about the Body Shop sounds like the kind of thing I&#8217;d do much to OH&#8217;s horror sometimes :rofl:


----------



## pichi

well my fingers are still crossed for you! it's just a slow showing bfp :D

but if it isn't i hope you get referred to the fertility clinic then that will bring you a lot of piece of mind :)

i remember reading that someone said to you your weight might be something to do with it? I'm not exactly a skinny minnie. I'm a size 16/18 on the bottom and a 12/14 on top (weird pear shape! giant child bearing hips thank god! hah) and i'm only around 5'1/5'2 :)

Helly: if that temp rises again that could well be an implantation dip! :D


----------



## Charlotteee

Helly said:


> Charlotteee thats not a bad drop, chart is still looking fine, fingers crossed for you, when are you due AF?
> 
> Foxy - middle temp sounds right, I should have tried that, doh!

30th around about :dohh:


----------



## CaptainMummy

I had my first temp rise today, well first major temp rise.. 2 days after I got my +opk. Does this mean I most likely ovulated yesterday? And Can I put in temps for the next 2 days to get my crosshairs?

thanks
xx


----------



## moochacha

I'm with pichi I hope this is your month foxy :dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Looks like could be ov to me MrsMurphy2Be.

Play around with some temps for the next day or two :D


----------



## CaptainMummy

foxyloxy28 said:


> Looks like could be ov to me MrsMurphy2Be.
> 
> Play around with some temps for the next day or two :D

Thanks hun. I hope it was Ov. I think I had it covered so on to the 2ww for me!
xx


----------



## moochacha

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like could be ov to me MrsMurphy2Be.
> 
> Play around with some temps for the next day or two :D
> 
> Thanks hun. I hope it was Ov. I think I had it covered so on to the 2ww for me!
> xxClick to expand...

Good luck :dust:


----------



## sahrene1978

Foxy- I am still hoping this is your month!!!
Helly- its not below your cover line so dont worry..

My temp is still creeping up so I am enjoying the what if's right now.. I really don't want it to end.. Probably why I wont test early this time.. At least the is what I try to tell myself. :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Lovely chart you have there sahrene :D


----------



## cheekybint

Well FF has said I have a triphasic chart with possible implantation on CD22, BFNs so far so will have to wait and see! I hope this is it for me!


----------



## Tinks85

sahrene1978 said:


> Ooooohh Tinks your chart looks great! FX!!!!
> 
> My boys can entertain themselves but they also can drive each other mad..lol. But I suppose all siblings can do that to each other. That is very interesting about the placenta's for you as well. When they were little I tried to participate in a twin study and if I had completed I could have had the test done for free but it was to difficult trying to write down everything they said for 3 months and I eventually gave up. :)
> 
> I have been having some light cramps today again and a bit of nausea this morning but I am trying to convince myself that it is all in my head.. I have like 6 days til I should test...Ugh.....
> 
> Sahrene


Thanks hun, really hope this is our month. Trying not to get my hopes up this month as i got a little emotional with my last :bfn: poor hubby didn't know what to do lol.

I have never know anyone to have that placenta thing before, its interesting. Its weird sometimes though coz poeple ask if we are identical and i just dont know :haha:

Good luck to you as well


----------



## foxyloxy28

Our charts are fairly similar shape cheeky :)

Twinks - hope those temps keep rising :D

My body has decided to produce some watery CM! :dohh:


----------



## cheekybint

foxyloxy28 said:


> Our charts are fairly similar shape cheeky :)

They are VERY similar! Hope that's a good sign for us!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/rev0rVT21.png


----------



## SmileyShazza

Good luck to Foxy, Sahrene, Tinks and Cheekybint &#8211; heres a little sprinkle of some baby dust for you all :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: Now go smother yourselves in it :winkwink:

CD1 for me today &#8211; stupid :witch: was expecting it so am not at all upset. I have tomorrow off work as hubby is DJ&#8217;ing at a music festival which we are going to for the weekend so am really looking forward to that. Am going to have a really big blow out and get suitably sloshed and have LOTS of fun :happydance: 

Can you tell I&#8217;m excited :haha:


----------



## moochacha

SmileyShazza said:


> Good luck to Foxy, Sahrene, Tinks and Cheekybint  heres a little sprinkle of some baby dust for you all :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: Now go smother yourselves in it :winkwink:
> 
> CD1 for me today  stupid :witch: was expecting it so am not at all upset. I have tomorrow off work as hubby is DJing at a music festival which we are going to for the weekend so am really looking forward to that. Am going to have a really big blow out and get suitably sloshed and have LOTS of fun :happydance:
> 
> Can you tell Im excited :haha:

Enjoy yourself hun :drunk:


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks SmileyShazza, enjoy the music festival! :D


----------



## stephmkc

Hello ladies! SO I had a dip this morning, but I took a little earlier than usual. Is it okay as long as it's over the coverline??? I thought it seemed a little early for it to drop. Lots of very good looking charts on here - I LOVE comparing. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. I guess Im still in the running. I dont know what to think anymore. One day, I say yes this is it. The next day, maybe not. I guess this is normal. Everyone's chart looks so great. Im afraid to test today so if temp stays up 2 more days, Ill test saturday. Good luck ladies!:hugs:


----------



## sahrene1978

Smiley- Have fun this weekend and good luck with making that little bean this coming month!

Tinks! Chart looks good and I totally understand the hubby thing. Sometimes I think it is harder on them then us. We really tried this month to not put pressure on it and have fun and it was really nice.. Now at this part I just try not to say how I am feeling because I dont want to get him excited for nothing..


Sahrene


----------



## mrskcbrown

stephmkc said:


> Hello ladies! SO I had a dip this morning, but I took a little earlier than usual. Is it okay as long as it's over the coverline??? I thought it seemed a little early for it to drop. Lots of very good looking charts on here - I LOVE comparing. Good luck to everyone!

Im no expert here but from what I know I believe its ok if its still above coverline. My chart dipped on 4dpo right to the coverline but has since went back up. Im sure the other ladies who are chart experts will chime in and give you some good answers!:hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

stephmkc said:


> Hello ladies! SO I had a dip this morning, but I took a little earlier than usual. Is it okay as long as it's over the coverline??? I thought it seemed a little early for it to drop. Lots of very good looking charts on here - I LOVE comparing. Good luck to everyone!

How much earlier did you take your temp steph? Maybe you could use the temp corrector and see what it'd make your temp then

You had a slight dip on 9dpo last month so maybe it's just normal for you

Good luck!


----------



## Helly

Good luck MrsKCBrown!

Foxy - I know EWCM in the 2ww is a sign of pregnancy but maybe its fertile CM not necissarily just egg white?!


----------



## lonegirl

Hi ladies....I am relatively new to charting too.... do you mind taking a look https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2dfb42 does it look like I may have finally O'd??


----------



## pichi

Helly said:


> Good luck MrsKCBrown!
> 
> Foxy - I know EWCM in the 2ww is a sign of pregnancy but maybe its fertile CM not necissarily just egg white?!

this is very true. i found that i had A LOT of CM building up to taking a hpt. another thing that made me think hmmm (besides this weird calm feeling that had come over me around 2dpo) was my boobs looked like they were a hell of a lot more - "happy" haha. my nipples stayed sensitive also which they normally didn't :)


----------



## cheekybint

lonegirl said:


> Hi ladies....I am relatively new to charting too.... do you mind taking a look https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2dfb42 does it look like I may have finally O'd??

Hi lonegirl

That big dip may be ovulation, i would see what your temperature is like tomorrow. The last 3 temps have not been taken at the same time? This may be effecting your chart

Good luck xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome lonegirl - I'd say it's a bit too early to tell just yet. You're looking for a clear temp shift :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: shazza - have a brilliant weekend :D


----------



## Helly

Foxy done my research lol, sorry for the gross TMI but Ive read that fertile cervical mucus stains your knickers in a round shape, non fertile mucus in a rectangular shape. Mine has been creamy for days and theres been quite a bit of it, all staining in a round shape.

Pichi - how weird, thats how I would describe my boobs, they are fuller, a little bigger and generally "happier"! No Im not going to get excited, I do this every month!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Helly - when I first started ttc my cm wasn't all that hot but it has improved with grapefruit and EPO. Last cycle was the first time where I noticed a shift from "rectangular" to "round" as ov approached. Another gal was telling me about that and at first I thought it sounded nuts but it is true!


----------



## mamaxm

hello my fellow charters! :)
wondering if any of you could have a look at my chart, FF says i o'd cd13 which is way early for me, i'm thinking it was actually yesterday, cd15? i usually o cd15 or 18 but i started new supplements this cycle to help with my lp so it's possible..
any opinions are appreciated :flower:


----------



## cheekybint

Hey mamaxm :)

I'd agree with FF on this one

I started some new supplements this month too and found my O was slightly early


----------



## mamaxm

thanks cheeky!
i'm going to treat it like i did o yesterday just to be safe (following SMEP, going into the long BD stretch!), but FF is probably right, fine by me!


----------



## foxyloxy28

thanks for the info Helly :D

* knee deep in dirty laundry examining a week's worth of knickers before OH gets home* :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

mamaxm - I think you're right with CD15. Just depends on what your temps do over the next day or two :)


----------



## pichi

foxyloxy28 said:


> thanks for the info Helly :D
> 
> * knee deep in dirty laundry examining a week's worth of knickers before OH gets home* :haha:

haha. keep positive. like i said, i had a lot of CM before my bfp :) i also had weird niggles too


----------



## Tessa

I'm feeling so gutted, as I've got a terriable
head cold & feels like my head is bobbing in a sea of water.

Don't think were gonna get to BD now! :cry:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hope you feel better Tessa :D


----------



## Charlotteee

I've been getting loads of CM :) x


----------



## Helly

haha foxy, can just see you digging through your knicker pile and a microscope! :D

Charlotteee, got my fingers crossed for you, i reckon you're in with a really good chance x


----------



## Tessa

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hope you feel better Tessa :D

Thanks hun! :hugs:

All I want to do is sleep, but really can't....
and when I do, I litterally dream of big ocean waves. :wacko:


----------



## pickle76

Hi,

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your thread! I'm in my 2WW (rapidly getting towards my 3WW!!) on 18DPO tomorrow. I said I wouldn't symptom spot/test/read loads of threads but guess what?! Lol. 

Pleeeease could someone have a look at my chart and tell me what you think? Just a couple of bits of info - I only posted temps from a few days before my supposed ov. as was taking evening primrose oil before that and it COMPLETELY screwed up my hormones and cycles before then! The day after I stopped taking it, everything inc. temps settled down and there's a pattern. (Last month had an 18 day cycle and crazy temps all month).

Also does anyone find that with a messed up night's sleep you actually get LOWER temps?! I've proved this a couple of times but maybe I'm just weird!! So hoping that what my dip was yesterday (awful night's sleep) and not AF coming! No AF symptoms so suppose that's a good thing.

Sorry for the essay but going slowly crazy! (BTW cycles pretty irregular since coming off depo last year and periods coming back Nov 09)

Thanks so much for any replies! xxxxx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e32c4


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome pickle :D

Your chart is a little hard to interpret as you don't have many pre-ov temps. I'm not convinced that you've ov'd hun as there isn't a significant temp rise and you've had fertile CM several days after the first lot.

I could be wrong - that spotting around 7DPO could be implantation bleeding.

I'm sorry I've not been much help! I would definitely test with FMU tomorrow.

Good luck x


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Foxy. All the temps before poss ov. were SO crazy due the Evening Primrose Oil I think that it didn't help show a pattern. I tried including them on Fertility Friend and to start with it gave the same ov date, but after another couple of days of me entering temps it removed the crosshairs. I was convinced I'd ov'd due to the low temps followed by the sustained higher ones.

Oh I don't know. OPK's don't ever seem to give me a positive either and I can't get the hang of the cervical position thing! My fingers are very short lol so don't think I can reach properly ever!

My cycle has never been over 35 days, and I was getting my hopes up due to the lack of AF symptoms (ie v sore BB's for me usually), and the fact that I'm tired and irritable and a bit crampy off and on. It's just been such a long 2WW and I'll be gutted if I haven't even ovulated :shrug:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:test: hun - if only to put your mind at rest one way or another :)


----------



## pickle76

Lol - I have! Every day for days! BUT....have just taken an OPK (gave up on those ages ago) and it's flippin' positive! Now what on earth? If I'm about to ovulate, my CM doesn't show it, and if I've only just ov'd then why aren't my temps higher? Aaaarh! Ok am off to BD just in case :haha:

Think this could be an even longer month.....

Thanks Foxy - will let you know xxxxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi ladies, I'm so totally researching everything I can to help with TTC, this time I'm not holding back on anything, I want a healthy sticky bean


----------



## Charlotteee

pickle76 said:


> Lol - I have! Every day for days! BUT....have just taken an OPK (gave up on those ages ago) and it's flippin' positive! Now what on earth? If I'm about to ovulate, my CM doesn't show it, and if I've only just ov'd then why aren't my temps higher? Aaaarh! Ok am off to BD just in case :haha:
> 
> Think this could be an even longer month.....
> 
> Thanks Foxy - will let you know xxxxx

Sometimes a positive OPK can indicate pregnancy xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning ladies :D

Well, sleeping in ski suit clearly helped last night! :haha:

The windows were open, but managed to have the room back too usual temp which clearly helped!

Tomorrow & sunday's temps are vital!

How is everyone?


----------



## Charlotteee

Good thanks foxy. 
I had another rise again today and been getting a fair bit of CM

Really hope this is it x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sounds promising hun :D


----------



## Charlotteee

Your charts looking really good too hun x


----------



## Tierney

Pickle - I got a positive OPK on Monday and did a HPT Tuesday and it was positive so fxd or ya!

Foxy, Charlotteee - yours charts are looking great really hope you get your BFP x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Tierney.

How are you? Any symptoms?


----------



## foxyloxy28

By the way Tierney - I think we have the same thermometer - your temp figures are exactly the same decimals as mine!!


----------



## Helly

Yay for our temps foxy! As you said, next two days will be vital, I always get my pre ov dip on the equivalent of tomorrow, feeling a little anxious!

Pickle, I really hope you get a positive HPT tomorrow, and I hope you BD'd just incase! Got to be honest, Im the same as Foxy, I cant see any obvious ovulation point on your chart, but that doesnt mean it hasnt happened, fingers crossed for you.

Charlotteee, still looking great hon, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: Helly. That's a lovely temp rise you have there. Are you tempted to test? When are you expecting AF? I don't always get a pre AF dip, so I think I just have to wait and see if AF turns up. I should probably be hopeful, but I'm not. I'm resigned to another month of nothing :haha:


----------



## Helly

Yeah kinda tempted Foxy but not even going to consider it until I see tomorrows temp. Im due AF on Monday. Im the same as you, Im resigned to it coming to nothing, I dont "feel" pregnant. So despite any symptoms I have it feels unlikely to me.

You gonna test early? x


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy and Helly your charts are looking great!!


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Charlotte and Tierney,

Yeah I remember hearing that positive OPK's can also mean pregnancy, but have been testing FMU for days and nothing. However, last night entered all the temps I have for this month (even though I was convinced the Evening Primrose Oil was giving me the crazy temps earlier in the month) and it just shows that the WHOLE month has been crazy, and looks like I haven't ovulated at all. 

So really fed up - my cycle this month is so long and even though I got a positive OPK last night, not convinced I'm going to ov. Just don't 'feel' it! Will kepp temping and doing the OPK's though and we'll see. Thanks for looking and replying though. It's nice not to feel alone or crazy! Hoping you get your BFP's ladies! xxxxxx


----------



## CaptainMummy

I had a positive opk on CD 15.. and I had a temp rise on CD17.. which would show I ovd on CD16. This morning, my temperature went down, and if it stays at the same temp tomorrow as it weas today, then FF will not detect ovulation. 

Could someone have a look at my chart and see what they think?
(I made up tomorrows temp just so I could see crosshairs)

Also, I have been sleeping on top of a quilt and under a quilt, but yesterday took the bottom quilt away so I only slept on a sheet... could this be a reason that my temp dipped?

x


----------



## foxyloxy28

MrsMurphy - that just looks like a fallback. Don't worry about it. Lots of ladies have that dip after the initial rise. See what tomorrow's temp does :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nicole - what made your coverline jump up so high? Could have sworn it was 97.5 or something the other day :headspin:


----------



## sahrene1978

:dust:

Lookin good girls!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Your chart looks great sahrene - nice climbing temps :D


----------



## pichi

helly and foxy i have my fingers crossed for you both xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks pichi - I want to go to sleep and wake up on Monday! That way I'll avoid AF on sunday! Plus I'm knackered! Falling asleep at my desk here! :haha: have had a busy morning though.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. Good luck. All of your charts look pretty good to me. I hope your charts are not chalked up to nothing because they look great. My temp rised today, so I assume thats a good thing. Just trying to hold of testing for 2 more days. Every day I say 2 more days, LOL and it has been 5 days now, LOL. I just dont want to see any BFNs!!!:hugs:


----------



## sahrene1978

Nice rise mrskcbrown!

Foxy- I feel the same way. Plus it is supposed to rain all weekend long so wouldn't miss much.. Oh wait! I have puppies due this weekend. Its her first litter so she will need some extra assistance. I am hoping for a smooth delivery!

Sahrene


----------



## foxyloxy28

mrskcbrown - your chart looks fab :D Best of luck


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ooh sahrene - what breed?


----------



## pichi

foxy i got my bfp on 12 dpo :winkwink:


----------



## sahrene1978

foxyloxy28 said:


> Ooh sahrene - what breed?


They are Olde English Bulldogges

Here is Fiona. She was produced by us 3 years ago.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v109/sagasmom2004/HPIM3985-1.jpg


Here is the papa to be
Ragnar
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v109/sagasmom2004/HPIM4012-1.jpg



Here is out website. Just resigned it but still a work in progress.
https://www.empirebulldogges.com/



Sahrene


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ooh lovely doggies. I'll take a look at your webite this evening :D Just checked it and they are beautiful dogs.

Thanks pichi :) Do you still have a link to your chart?


----------



## Helly

Mrskcbrown looking good! 

I came home cos oh is really ill, couldn't stop myself BFN :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oh no Helly :( Don't give up hope though hun. Mine'll be a BFN if I test too, so going to ignore the fact that I have 1 test in the house!


----------



## Helly

Thanks foxy, I'll wait for tomorrows temp before I sulk anymore!


----------



## pichi

i do foxy my chart is here : https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b90e9

keep your chin up Helly :hugs: your dip was only at 11dpo so... it may take a few days for anything to show


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks pichi - I was clutching at straws trying to convince myself that mine follows a similar pattern as yours :dohh: lol


----------



## pichi

you have a dip at 10dpo - this could be a good sign! as with helly's chart. there is a clear dip at 11dpo. 

i knew something funny was up with my chart because it didn't look like my other ones... yours seems to be doing the same thing - being totally different! :D


----------



## Sweetmama26

Oh girlies all your charts look brilliant!

AFM: Had a big fight with DF last night and I don't know if after tonight we'll still be together it was so bad and I got really upset because I'm tired of the back and forth he's doing, I basically told him if he can't give me what I want and need then I'm not willing to be with him anymore, he's wasting time and I'm tired of wasting what possibility I have for a healthy sticky bean because he's back and forthing.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sweetmama26 said:


> Oh girlies all your charts look brilliant!
> 
> AFM: Had a big fight with DF last night and I don't know if after tonight we'll still be together it was so bad and I got really upset because I'm tired of the back and forth he's doing, I basically told him if he can't give me what I want and need then I'm not willing to be with him anymore, he's wasting time and I'm tired of wasting what possibility I have for a healthy sticky bean because he's back and forthing.

Im so sorry to hear about your fight. Yes but if they are not in agreement it can be really hard to take. At least you are finding out before hand. Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## Tierney

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks Tierney.
> 
> How are you? Any symptoms?

Hi foxy

not got many symptons just yet although I am struggling to eat meals and can only eat little and often. I'm not sleeping very well either which I find a bit odd as I thought you were suppose to be really tired but I'm only in early days though I suppose, watch this next week I'll be sleeping al day!

Your chart looks really good this month, I so want you to get a bfp!

Yeah I think our thermometre is the same our temp are the same x


----------



## cheekybint

Well my AF was/is due today but not here so far

BFN also :(

Temp went back up slightly this morning so I'll just have to wait to see what happens tomorrow. 

FF has my chart as triphasic with possible implantation on CD22 so I'm REALLY hoping it's got it right!


----------



## Tierney

There are some really good looking charts on here good luck everyone in the 2ww x


----------



## Helly

Ive got EWCM....not getting excited.


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: sweetmama

Good luck Cheeky :D


----------



## pichi

helly and foxy - try an OPK :)


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls, hope everyone is ok?

Sorry to hear you are having a few problems sweetmama, hope you can work things out :hugs:

Shazza, a month of might do you good. Hope you have a good weekend.

Foxy, Helly, sahrene and cheeky - very nice looking charts :happydance: sending lots of :dust: your way for sticky beans.

I am not to hopefull this month, I think is because i had to have a course of anit biotics, a few people have said they had them when they were expecting but i still have a bit of doubt. Dont have any symptoms either unless I really SS but not giving up all hope.

Have a great weekend everyone :happydance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: Helly. I'm so excited for you.

Pichi - I've had lots of water today, so won't it dilute the urine too much to give an accurate result?

I don't have any symptoms :(

Had a manic day at work today and usually I would stress, but I was so laid back i was almost horizontal! :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck Tinks. Your chart looks promising 

Sorry for calling you Twinks Tinks! :dohh:


----------



## pichi

foxyloxy28 said:


> :yipee: Helly. I'm so excited for you.
> 
> Pichi - I've had lots of water today, so won't it dilute the urine too much to give an accurate result?
> 
> I don't have any symptoms :(
> 
> Had a manic day at work today and usually I would stress, but I was so laid back i was almost horizontal! :haha:

im not too sure. if you pee on one and get a faint line it could be a good thing... if nothing comes up i wouldn't fret. some people get a fade in pattern, others its just not there one day there the next :)

i didn't really have any symptoms either remember. just a lot of CM and cramping a few more days than usual after OV


----------



## Tinks85

pichi said:


> i didn't really have any symptoms either remember. just a lot of CM and cramping a few more days than usual after OV

I so hope thats a good sign then for me and foxy :happydance:

Foxy, i like what you have done with my name :haha:


----------



## NicoleB

OK I think I may go nuts..FF has given me crosshairs but I'm really not sure I've Od so ive been doing stick opks for DAYSSSSS and all neg (well i got one pos stick opk and a smiley face on cd 16 and a smiley face on cd 19) nothing since..I did a stick test this morning neg ..did one a few ago positive but negative digi..wht is going on with me :(


----------



## navywife04

Hey ladies! This is my first month charting, don't really know what I'm doing but I amazed to see how helpful you girls are! Last month was my first month doing OPK's and I got a very clear positive on the evening of the 14th day of my cycle, but nothing happened from it. *sigh* This will be our 6 month trying! I'm hoping charting can help me!


----------



## mrskcbrown

*Hey Navy wife. This is my first month too, so we can bounce answers off of each other.*

@ everyone: Ok so this chart is very similar to my chart huh? This is a BFP chart that I layed my chart over. Just thought Id share it. I never see any as similar so Im a bit excited LOL!:happydance:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/rev2fCAgB.png

My chart is the purple one.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ooh yes mrskc - very similar

Sorry Tinks :dohh:

Nicole - I'm putting in an order for a new body...... Would you like me to order you one too? Might even get a good deal on a bulk order :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome navywife :hi:


----------



## Helly

Mrskc - looks really good, I'll be amazed if you last the weekend without testing lol.

Nicole - your temps look right for OV but your CM is all over the place? Think you are right, your body is screwing with you this month, maybe its hiding a secretive bean x

Pichi - Im out of OPK's and refusing to buy them til I have AF lol. Been and got 4 superdrugs and a CB digi (all HPT) will decide what to do when I see tomorrows temp. Just taken my temp and it was 36.94 (very high for me) but its evening so doubt it has any relevance.

Foxy - Id be so chuffed if this was your month, cant wait to see your temp tomorrow! x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Helly - I'd be thrilled for you too :D 

So, I did what I said I wouldn't do.......... POAS - the last remaining OPK! 

It's one you have to dip into the urine..... held it in there for about 8 secs then removed it (I usually leave them in too long!). Couldn't see anything happening, so put it back in for another 10 secs then laid it flat. Left it a minute and saw the control line start to come up. Couldn't see anything else, so just left it whilst I was running my bath. Looked at it a couple of mins later and though I could see a very faint line! There is a smudge of pink/purple at right the edge of the stick (on the long edge near the top of the pee bit and under it there is a horizontal line - albeit very faint!

Asked OH to have a look and asked him if he could see a line on there (other than the obvious one!) :haha: and sure enoguh he could see it too!

I dunno what to think. Part of me wonders if I messed it up a bit by redipping, but then the control line came up ok!?!? :dohh: Knowing my luck it won't be anything and I'm seeing things! 

Couldn't get it to show up on my phone or camera so sorry ladies - no pics :( Wish someone lived close to me so I could run round and get another opinion! lol


----------



## Firedancer41

Foxy, you've o'd already, right? Are you using the OPK to see if it can serve as HPT?

We have some degree of LH almost always, which is why we can see a faint line throughout any point of our cycle. It would need to be as dark or darker than the control to be considered +, even when using it to test for PG.
I don't mean to be discouraging, and it's not a very accurate method which is why it is not well used. It wouldn't show up as + before an HPT would anyway.

Fxed for you!!!!!


----------



## NicoleB

lol foxy yes mam I do..I'll take a 20 year old body just the right weight and hight and lots of good eggs!! :haha:

Helly I think a lot of that cm is Gregs little men lol


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy honey you know I'm hoping for you..


----------



## Sweetmama26

Foxy good luck hun, I hope its a BFP.

The way things are going for me I'll never get that.


----------



## pichi

My fingers are crossed for you foxy and helly - oh its exciting!!

I have a wedding to go to today - hope I fit in the dress! Haha. Will do my make up all fancy and I'm getting my hair put up all pretty. I may actually look half decent! Hehe


----------



## Helly

Foxy was that an OPK or HPT?! Youve not put todays temp in!! My OH is really sick, Im waiting for him to have a shower than taking him to hospital :( Wont be around now today and no testing for me. But my temp hasnt dropped!!!!

I'll try to get on here in the hospital to check your posts!

Lol Nicole, know what you mean, Im never sure if its my CM or not :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi ladies

Helly it was an opk.

Did an IC this morning - white as anything :dohh:.

Oh well, on to May we go. 

It's ok though, I'm so used to this, I think I'd panic if I got a BFP! :haha:

Hope your OH is ok Helly - great that your temp is still up. Mine's dropped a bit, but was expecting that.


----------



## pichi

ah im still rootin for you foxy :D hehe


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: thanks pichi.

Enjoy your day :D


----------



## Charlotteee

Girls whats my chart like. Temp is super high today! xx


----------



## pichi

its quite hard to tell charlotteee because you don't have a chart that temps till the start of AF... it may well be a good sign though :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

looks pretty good to me :D but as pichi says it's a little hard to say as there isn't another chart to compare with.


----------



## Tierney

aww foxy I hope AF doesnt come for you, still hoping for a BFP for you!

Helly, charlottee Hope you get your BFP aswell your charts are looking good!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thank you hun :) Pretty unlikely though I'm afraid..... But there's always May! :haha:


----------



## Firedancer41

Nice temp climb, Charlotte-looking good!


----------



## Helly

Foxy that's not that big a dip! OH has been sent home, needs to see a gastro specialist. I have no symptoms at all today so all PMA out the window.


----------



## ablacketer

welcome navy wife, where are you guys stationed?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Glad he's out of hospital Helly :)

My PMA has also left the building :haha: 

I think I'll ring for a GP appointment on Mondat so I can finally go through my Oct bloods and with any luck, get a referral to the fertility clinic!


----------



## navywife04

were stationed in Tampa:happydance: But we live by Clearwater beach!


----------



## Helly

Thanks Foxy - I just did a superdrug and it was BFN :( Ah well, think i'll be getting a doctors appointment on Monday as well :(


----------



## NicoleB

Sorry helly.. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

OMGGGG finley the real deal!!! 2 pos stick opks and 2 pos digi opks so far today!!!! woohoo


----------



## Helly

Yay Nicole! Have a fun weekend :D I dont know where you get the energy from lol.


----------



## NicoleB

LOL Helly thankfully dh and I make it very fun so even if I was laying in bed sick Id wanna dtd.


----------



## Helly

Haha good, I think you deserve a medal, not just for being a great mum to so many kids but also for keeping things fun with your OH, I think that really is something very special :flower:


----------



## Firedancer41

Morning ladies! A couple of charting q's...

First, I thought a circle not connected to anything was a discarded temp. I discarded my CD1 as it had not yet dropped yet, but I don't see it on my chart or my home page. Is there a setting that either hides it or shows it?

Second, looking at my first few temps this cycle, they are lower than last cycle, and even lower than the first temping cycle. Does that mean anything? Do your temps stay around the same range in the beginning? I googled and found the IG boards claim that is a *boy cycle* which I'd be more than okay with, even though I just want a healthy bubs, I would be estatic for another DS!


----------



## sahrene1978

So I disregarded my temp this morning because I did not get to sleep. We were delivering pups from 9pm to 9:30am...we have 9 total but to were still born. :(. So 7 healthy bubs! I am staying in my pj's today...

Sahrene


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry Firedancer, I don't know the answer to either question.

However, I can't see how you can have a boy or girl cycle before conception?! Maybe that's just my limited knowledge around conception etc.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Awww sahrene - sad that 2 little ones didn't make it, but congrats on the other bundles of fun :D

Maybe if you get a nap at some point today, you could temp and see what it's doing! :)


----------



## Firedancer41

foxyloxy28 said:


> Sorry Firedancer, I don't know the answer to either question.
> 
> However, I can't see how you can have a boy or girl cycle before conception?! Maybe that's just my limited knowledge around conception etc.

I also thought that was not possible--they talk about having a *girl cycle* and a *boy cycle* over there.

I don't know how much truth there is to those methods that let you *choose* the gender of your baby. My friend's brother is a genetic engineer and claims there are so many factors that those are rubbish. Even though I would like to experience raising a son (we have 3 girls at present), I just want a healthy baby to bring home.


----------



## NicoleB

sahrene1978 said:


> So I disregarded my temp this morning because I did not get to sleep. We were delivering pups from 9pm to 9:30am...we have 9 total but to were still born. :(. So 7 healthy bubs! I am staying in my pj's today...
> 
> Sahrene

:hugs: sorry about the two lost puppies.. Congrats on 7 healthy ones tho..


----------



## NicoleB

Thank you helly!!! We are a good team him and I..
oh and 2 more pos opks 1 stick one digi..woohoo


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Question: DH took temp at 6am and it was 98.0 but I was so sleepy and the thermometer was falling out of my mouth. So I went back to sleep for 4 more hours and my temp was 98.8, twice. Im still very warm. So I dont know which one to record?? What do you all think???:wacko:


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls, my temps have started to fall and i have signs of AF is on its way. Not giving up hope though but prepared for another :bfn:

Hope everyone is have a good weekend, just about to tuck into a take away :happydance:


----------



## NicoleB

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! Question: DH took temp at 6am and it was 98.0 but I was so sleepy and the thermometer was falling out of my mouth. So I went back to sleep for 4 more hours and my temp was 98.8, twice. Im still very warm. So I dont know which one to record?? What do you all think???:wacko:

I would use the second temp if it was taken at a different time then you normally take it put the correct time in..but also put the 1st temp in your notes with the time you took it. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Tink your chart still looks great honey.. hope af stays away..


----------



## mrskcbrown

NicoleB said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Question: DH took temp at 6am and it was 98.0 but I was so sleepy and the thermometer was falling out of my mouth. So I went back to sleep for 4 more hours and my temp was 98.8, twice. Im still very warm. So I dont know which one to record?? What do you all think???:wacko:
> 
> I would use the second temp if it was taken at a different time then you normally take it put the correct time in..but also put the 1st temp in your notes with the time you took it. :hugs:Click to expand...

Ok, thanks so much Nicole!!!!:hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

mrsckbrown of course any time.. :)


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks Nicola, I am not giving up on this cycle until she flys in. My chart this month has no similarities with last month, you would think they are charts for 2 totally different people :haha:

So pleased you have finally got a positive on the opks. Get :sex: and good luck :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I agree with Nicole mrskcbrown :D

Bring on that much longed for temp shift tomorrow Nicole :D

Tinks - chart still looks good hun


----------



## NicoleB

LOL Foxy and Tink I think I may well go get loaded if my dang temp isn't up by Monday.. :beer:


----------



## mrskcbrown

foxyloxy28 said:


> I agree with Nicole mrskcbrown :D
> 
> Bring on that much longed for temp shift tomorrow Nicole :D
> 
> Tinks - chart still looks good hun

Ok great. I thought so too because I have read that if you rest for 4 hours and take your temp its just as accurate as sleeping all nite. Oh well, temps look good but Im not really feeling any symptoms today?? Maybe this is just the nature of the game, LOL:winkwink:


----------



## Helly

mrskc - Im the same, no symptoms today but I tested and BFN, I really think you will get your BFP though, well done for not testing! x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Helly said:


> mrskc - Im the same, no symptoms today but I tested and BFN, I really think you will get your BFP though, well done for not testing! x

Thanks! Im trying really hard to not test. I dont want the disaapointment. FF has my AF predicted for tuesday, so Im thinking I will wait till then. Everyday, I say, "I can wait one more day".:wacko: Your temp is still up Helly! When is your AF usually due? I really dont know when mine is due except for what FF says, because my AF was missing in February and didnt come till the end of March!:wacko: So my cycle days are off.:shrug:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I've concluded that 13DPO is the 2nd worst day in my cycle (14DPO Or AF day is obviously the worst) :haha:


----------



## Helly

Thanks Mrskc, Im due AF on Monday, 11am on the dot, 9am if I swab my cervix lol. 

Foxy - agreed!


----------



## foxyloxy28

haha Helly. Mine always comes earlier if I poke around on the hunt for cm. Or, she is guaranteed to arrive approx 30 after I've wasted a HPT!


----------



## NicoleB

lol Foxy in December when we 1st started ttc I did a hpt then wiped and af was there man was I mad and I checked before I did the test so in less then a full minute that B was there. haha


----------



## Helly

haha, next month im going to promise myself (again :D) i wont test til AF is late!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Me too Helly!

Nicole - that's sods law!


----------



## JB3

Hey ladies hope your all well
Sorry for the lack of input but trying to keep a low profile this month, no charting temping opk's or cm checking just going au natural:wacko:

Been keeping an eye on things tho.

Helly - chart is still looking good hun, keep your chin up babe

Angel - congrats on the BFP :happydance:

Foxy - your temps are still higher at 13 dpo then all your other charts barr 1, try to keep up the pma (says me) lets see what tomorrow brings, im really hoping you get your BFP this month, you deserve it babe. :hugs:

Nicole - Yey for the + opk, i would say get :sex: but I dont think there was any doubt about that you horny chick you:haha:

Sahrene - Congrats on the new bundles of joy, sorry for the 2 that didnt make it. Nice looking chart you got there.

Tinks - you chart still looks good hun, dont write it off just yet.

Big fat sprinkle of :dust: to all of you and all newbies too

xxx


----------



## NicoleB

JB3 I confess :haha:


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy you're right lol


----------



## NicoleB

Helly I told myself that today when I got all my pos opks..but I know I'll test sooner lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: JB3 we've missd you :). I hope going au natural this month takes the stress away and gives you that much deserved BFP.

AFM - Not much going on. Temp still up, but that doesn't mean anything as I don't always get a drop. NO SIGN OF AF yet..... But it's only a matter of time. She usually shows around 10.30!

Hope there's so nice temps today :D


----------



## Tinks85

I am out girls :witch: got me :cry:

I did have one success this month, i managed not to waste any tests, never managed that before :haha:

JB3, hope he relax attitude works for you hun :hugs:

GL to all you ladies testing this week, we have to have some :bfp:

:dust to everyone:


----------



## Helly

Temp dropped :(

Foxy your chart still looks good, hope the nasty witch stays away x

Sorry Tinks :( well done on the no testing though!


----------



## Tinks85

Helly you are still well above the coverline so dont give up yet. Fx for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Helly

Thanks Tinks, my first cycle charting I didnt go to the coverline either, second one I went below coverline but I was ill, so im not hopeful but I'll try to keep smiling til tomorrow! Hope you are ok x


----------



## Tinks85

Helly said:


> Thanks Tinks, my first cycle charting I didnt go to the coverline either, second one I went below coverline but I was ill, so im not hopeful but I'll try to keep smiling til tomorrow! Hope you are ok x

I am TBH, much better than last :bfn: there was tears and everything lol. I feel quite calm today. Felt :witch: coming last night so was prepared.

I would have been over the moon if i had of got my :bfp: this month but part of me didn't want my baby to have its birthday to close to Christmas or new year. Hubby's is the 7th of Jan and no one ever make an effort for him and cant be bothered going out or anything (apart from me of course). Dont get me wrong though, I would have been :cloud9: just trying to think positive about my :bfn:

Going to my best friends christening today, well her daughters, so have today to look forward to.


----------



## Helly

I totally understand Tinks, that's the positive I will be taking this month as well. Enjoy your christening!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: Tinks.

Still got a chance Helly :D

I'm on AF watch! Grr


----------



## Helly

Foxy ive got everything crossed for you, one of us has to crack it this month!


----------



## Tinks85

GL foxy, hope she stays away. One of has to get a :bfp:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks girls. Toilet stop no:2 safely out the way! :haha:

I just want to go back to sleep til Tuesday! :headspin:


----------



## NicoleB

I'm sorry Tink :hugs:

Helly your chart still looks goof honey.. :hugs:

Foxy I'm so damn exacted your chart looks great honey.. :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Nicole....... Not holding my breath though! :haha:

I've got no symptoms either way! Other than knackered and restless at night!


----------



## Helly

Yay for toilet check number two :D Really hope this it for you Foxy.


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy I get no symptoms either at this point so... ;)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ahhhhh I'm stressing :haha: going out now for a sponsored doggy walk down the seafront. I'm sure AF will turn up in between toilets just to piss me right off!!

I'm having some niggles around my pelvic bones and down there!! :blush:

Catch up with you girls later on


----------



## Helly

Hope not Foxy, enjoy your walk! x


----------



## NicoleB

Have fun Foxy (I know I know I already said this lol) and of course I hope she stays away..


----------



## Firedancer41

Tinks :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Good morning ladies! Praying for BFPs. My temp is still doing pretty ok. May test tomorrow!:happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Firedancer41 said:


> Tinks :hugs:

Hey Firedancer! I see you are from chicago!!! I was born and raised there. I grew up on the westside very close to downtown. I go there at least once a month. I have been here for about 3 yrs.:happydance:


----------



## xshell79

hi everyone

havent been on here for abit i have been lurking in the background thow.... just thought id pop in and say hi all

its time this thread had some more :bfp:'s to celebrate dont you think ladies!!!!!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Chart looks fab mrskcbrown. Very promising.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey shell - good to see you back with us :D


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey shell - Nice to see you here again. 

Foxy - Test already woman I'm sure it's your month!

AFM: We have decided to wait and see what my OB has to say before deciding where we go from here on the TTC


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: I only have 1 test in sweetmama - a superdrug own brand so not a cheapy. I know that as soon as I POAS AF will show her face! Lol 

If she doesn't show tonight or tomorrow, I'll test Tuesday.

Maybe I o'd later than my chart suggest :dohh: any thoughts girls?

I think that's a good idea sweetmama. Take some time to recover and get as much help and advice from your specialists as you can :D


----------



## Sweetmama26

Well its mainly because we're in Argument on when we should try again. So I came up with the solution of my OB telling us instead.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Foxy, really hope this is your month. Had a look at your chart and 14 dpo is quite early for you. How accurate is the cm on your chart? xxx


----------



## Helly

CD17 maybe Foxy? But tbh I think FF has got it right how it is. Cant believe you're going to make us wait til Tuesday lol, but good on you, wish I had that much will power.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey Fish&Chips - cm is accurate... I made sure I paid close attention to it this cycle as normally I don't pay huge attention.

Thanks Helly :)

CD17's temp is adjusted - normal temping time is 6:45, but woke up at 6:15 and temp was 97.18. Fell straight back to sleep and woke up at 6:50 and temp was 97.45. So, I've gone with middle ground or the later one as they are more in line with following day's temps! :headspin:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well the latest you could have ov-ed is cd 16 but I agree with Helly, I think FF got it right. x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Urgh! Just had a play around and if I record CD18 as fertile cm, FF moves my ov date to CD19!!

I bet that's bloody right!

Sorry ladies, looks like I'm way ahead of myself :haha:


----------



## Helly

But your CM would be well wrong if it was CD19?? :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yeah I know - confused.com!!! Guess I'll just have to wait and see. What a nightmare! :headspin: I hate not having a clear ov date!


----------



## Cookie dough

Hi ladies :flower:

I decided to start temping this cycle to take the guess work out over Ov. 

Can you ladies tell me is it worth getting the VIP FF membership? Are the extras worth paying for? :shrug:

Thanks for your help :flower:


----------



## sahrene1978

No sleep last night. Just took a 3.5 hour nap and then temped.. It is a bit high but the best I can do right now. So I willl just wait and see if she comes. I am not testing til Wed. FX!

Oh Foxy you must be going mad! I really hope this is your month!!


Sahrene


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome Cookie :D

I love the VIP version of FF as it gives me plenty of info to analyse etc. The basic version is good and gives you all the basics you need for charting.

I would deffo recommend the VIP though... Makes my 2WW more interesting!


----------



## Cookie dough

Thank you Foxy,

I think I might stick with the basic one this cycle then see how I get on from there:thumbup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good idea :D Gives you chance to get used to it. With any luck, you'll only need it for one cycle :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Foxy my lord woman test already!


----------



## foxyloxy28

sweetmama :rofl: I can't! I'm too scared! If there wasn't doubt in my mind of my ov date, then I would test. But as I'm not 100% sure, I'm gonna hold off till atleast tomorrow - maybe even thursday!

Got a bfn the other day, so don't want another one. No symptoms either :(


----------



## Helly

Love the rise Foxy, you deserve a medal if you last til Thursday lol.

I'm out :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oh no Helly :hugs: sorry hunny.


----------



## Tierney

looking good Foxy with that rise, sorry af got you helly x


----------



## pichi

are foxy! you're still going :) i see a bfp around the corner..... fingers are firmly crossed :D

Helly, sorry to hear witchy got you :(


----------



## Charlotteee

My temps still quite high. Got no symptoms though. So dont think i'm preggo xx


----------



## NicoleB

:( Helly I'm so sorry honey.. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Charlotteee said:


> My temps still quite high. Got no symptoms though. So dont think i'm preggo xx

your chart looks good honey..hopefully she'll stay away :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy I'm likin' your chart honey.. :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

You've had a good rise today Nicole xx


----------



## NicoleB

It better stay up to hahaha


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: for O and temp rise Nicole :D


----------



## Jibber Jabber

Hi girls - can you have a look at my chart for this month? Should I have had a dip by now? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e1810


----------



## Charlotteee

Not all people have an ID hun. Your charts looking good so far xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Chart looks absolutely fine Jibber :D

A chart completely different to your others can be a good sign :)


----------



## Snugggs

Hi ladies,

I've not been on here for a while, but I have been Reading along in the background! There are some very exciting charts in the thread at the moment.

AFM: I am 28dpo (if that's possible). I'm still getting bfn and -opk's, but there is no sign at all of AF. The only symptoms I do have are bloated and patches of blood streaked EWCM (sorry tmi)... I wondered if someone could advise me?? Should this be cause for concern? OR maybe I didn't ov when FF suggests ?

Please help xx


----------



## sahrene1978

Yah !! Nicole and Foxy!!

Charlottee- Chart look great!

Helly, I am so sorry but on to a new cycle and new baby making time!!

I discarded my last temp. My temp is lower but IDK.. I was nauseous last evening and this morning. I should start tomorrow so if not I will test Wed. 

Sahrene


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey snugggs :D

Wow - your chart is a bit of a hard one to interpret. If it wasn't for that +ve OPK, I'd be tempted to say that you haven't ovulated hun. I can see that the rise on the day of the +ve OPK could look like ovulation, but your chart is very up and down in general.

If you haven't already, make an appointment to see your GP and get some bloods done hun. They may also be able to help you with the long cycles.

sahrene - I think you were right to discard yesterday's temp. Today's is nice and neat and your chart is looking good. :)

AFM - If I ovulated on CD16 (going by CM) then I am due AF tomorrow. If I ovulated way later on CD19, then I am due AF on Friday :(

Gonna have to sit it out till then by the looks of things!


----------



## stephmkc

Hello ladies! Sorry for those who AF got:hugs:

I am very confused...FF has me Oing on CD 15, but I am pretty sure I O'd on CD 13 or 14...and I have been having Af symptoms for the past few days, really just slight cramping. I keep running to the bathroom with tampon in hand, and nothing. I remember when I was PG with DS I had cramps and thought I would get AF any day!! Anyone else ever experience that? I did POAS with an IC on Saturday...BFN. Guess I will wait a few more days and see if she shows!

Good luck to everyone else waiting for their BFPS!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

steph - I agree with FF on CD15. You usually ov between 12-36 hours after a +ve OPK, so that would be about right for CD15. 

You were probably too early in testing on Saturday. Although your temp has dropped, you are still above the coverline, so I think tomorrow will give a clearer picutre for you. Good luck :)


----------



## Tinks85

Helly, so sorry hun. GL next cycle :hugs:

Great rise Nicola :thumbup:

Foxy and Charlotee you chats are looking fab!!! Fx crossed for you.

GL with your testing Sahrene & Stepmkc :flower:

Hope everyone is ok :dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Foxy I was just looking at your chart and I agree with FF when you ov'd and your chart is looking great silly thing, I think you should test especially since those temps are still well above the cover!

Helly - Sorry about the witch hun!

Nicole - great looking chart.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone. Temp rise today but still not so sure. Yesterday I had bad AF cramps and I kept running to bathroom to see if AF was coming but nothing. My hips were so very sore yesterday as well. Today nothing really aside from not wanting to eat my usual oatmeal and bacon. It was horrible to me today.:shrug: Im not even really as hungry as I usually am in the morning. I guess I will test tomorrow. Not sure.:shrug:


----------



## bernina

Hi everyone. I'm sorry I haven't been around for a few weeks. My grandfather passed away late Tuesday night (last week). He was a good man, very loved by everyone that knew him and he will definitely be missed. He only was really sick for the last week which is a blessing. He always wanted to die in his sleep and at least he got the next best thing. We were able to bring him home with Hospice which made things much easier on my Mom, her sister, and my Grandmother. I had a wonderful feeling when I thought of Grandpa bouncing my two little angels on his knees. In the end I was able to give him great grandchildren, he just had to make his way to heaven to meet them :) And I fully expect him to pull any strings possible to help DH and I get our BFP. 

I am very behind in posts and apologize if I have missed any BFP announcements. The last one I remember was Sweetmama so let me know what I've missed.

Welcome to the new ladies who have joined, looking forward to following your journeys.

CD 13 for me and I RECEIVED A HIGH on my fertility monitor!!! I looked over my past cycles and the soonest I ever got a High reading was CD 18!!! I really think stopping the b vitamins has returned my ovulation to where it normally was. I know b vitamins can do wonders for some ladies but I read a few other stories of it delaying ovulation so really think I fell into that category. It could also be the Clomid or just some other random cause, but I think I'll stay off the b vitamins for now.

Still experiencing a lack of ewcm. Haven't really even noticed too much cm at all this cycle. I started taking Mucinex (400mg active ingredient) on cd 11 and will continue until ovulation is confirmed. Also am trying to eat a handful of baby carrots each day, read that it can help with ewcm and will try drinking green tea as well. I also use a full plunger of pre-seed each time we do the BD until ovulation is confirmed.

Sorry for any news that I have missed, I should be able to get online much more regularly now. I hope everyone is doing well and here's wishing us all baby dust and sticky glue!!


----------



## stephmkc

So sorry about your grandfather Bernina :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Bernina - So sorry about your grandfather! I'm glad he got to pass on at home though


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey bernina - so sorry to hear about your grandfather. Thankfully he was able to spend time at home with the people closest to him - that's always a blessing. I am sure he'll be doing all he can to help you get your sticky bean. 

Sounds like your Vitamins had the same effect on your ov as the soy did on mine - delaying it by several days!

Hopefully you are now back on track and that BFP is just around the corner :D

We are seriously lacking BFPs at the moment, so hopefully your return will kickstart them :yipee:


----------



## foxyloxy28

mrskcbrown - your chart really is looking promising. Good luck if you decide to test tomorrow. :D


----------



## NicoleB

Sorry about your grandpa Bernina :hugs:

mrskc your chart looks great..good luck testing tomorrow if you do. :hugs:


----------



## hjh_1987

Can someone help me....is this implantation dip???


----------



## Tierney

Sorry to hear about your grandfather Bernina x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hjh- I don't know what that dip is but its likely it is an implantation, fx!

AFM: My doc just called and is going to prescribe me baby aspirin and projesterone as well as do CD 21 bloods and recheck my samples for chromosome analysis as well as do with my DF. She said she's not comfortable with clomid though as it can change your hormone levels and where I've had miscarriages before that worries her. All in all though I'm really excited that she's gonna help us reach a decision.


----------



## foxyloxy28

HJH - it could well be an ID :D

Good news that youe doctor is prepared to help you as much as possible sweetmama. Hopefully all these checks will get to the bottom of things and you'll get your sticky bean. :)


----------



## impatient

just wanted to pop in a say hello and a big YAY for me:happydance:...AF showed up today!!!!! Finally after the longest cycle I've ever had. Lets hope chaste tree and soy help me O this cycle!!! Excited to start my second cycle of charting. Now that I have something going on I'll be popping back in again! Missed this thread, but had to take a little break. Hope all is well with everyone:) :dust: to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

welcome back impatient. Glad you're able to start a new cycle. Hopefully the soy etc will work for you.

:D


----------



## pichi

foxy i can't believe you've not tested yet!!


----------



## xshell79

well ive took the plunge today and been to the doctors to hopefully get some answers with whats going on with my body.he was realy nice and very helpfull.

so i ve been for a blood test and being refered to have another ultrasound internal scan then referd to a gyno specialist again as my doc not happy with the report he did last year when i went to see him...as i had no af from the depo injection

so hopefully my cycles can appear again properly....and i shoud get to find out if i have actually ov'd this time too.... i was realy dreading going to see my doc silly i know..just glad things are on the up!!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Fish&Chips

So sorry about your Grandfather Bernina. I still cry when I think of mine so I know how much it hurts. xxx


----------



## Tinks85

So sorry about your grandad Bernie, I was really close to my grandparents, miss them so much. At least he got to pass in his own home with his family :hugs: Hope you get your :bfp: soon hun.

Impatient that is one heck of a long cycle, fx for ov and hope this will be the lucky cycle :thumbup:

Sweetmama your doctors appointment sounds positive, really good to hear about a doctor that has the time of day for you. GL hun.

Well I will be ordering some soft cups on payday. Can I ask the ladies that have used them where they bought theirs from? I am in the uk. Thanks x


----------



## bernina

Sweetmama, I just wanted to say that I am very very sorry for your loss. I haven't had time to really catch up on the details but please know that I am thinking of you and DF at this time. I wish you all the best and hope that along with the doctors you and DF will be able to find the answers you need to get that uber sticky BFP. :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Tinks - Google softcups and go to their website and select international distributors. Or, you may be able to get them from other sites on google.

shell - good news that your doctor was so helpful. Hopefully you're well on your way to your bfp :D

pichi - I'm now convinced my ov date is wrong, so I'm way too scared to test! Maybe if AF still isn't here by friday (meaning ov on CD19) then I'll test.


----------



## xshell79

thanks foxy...  im hoping to have news that ive ov'd , but will see

it is about time we had some more :bfp:'s on this thread... so come on ladies!!!! 

fx'd for u foxy x


----------



## Tinks85

xshell79 said:


> well ive took the plunge today and been to the doctors to hopefully get some answers with whats going on with my body.he was realy nice and very helpfull.
> 
> so i ve been for a blood test and being refered to have another ultrasound internal scan then referd to a gyno specialist again as my doc not happy with the report he did last year when i went to see him...as i had no af from the depo injection
> 
> so hopefully my cycles can appear again properly....and i shoud get to find out if i have actually ov'd this time too.... i was realy dreading going to see my doc silly i know..just glad things are on the up!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust:


Good luck hun, hope you are on your way no to a :bfp:

Foxy you are going to need all the will power known to man not to test until Friday :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: Tinks.

I actually hate POAS - probably because I have never seen even a hint of a second line lol. So it won't be too hard not to use the one I have. To be perfectly honest, I'm not feeling anything either way. I'm just peeved that I don't have a clear ov day :(


----------



## Simi78

Hi Magic, how ru? i read your post about spotting inbetween periods, are you still having this? I am asking coz my consulant told me that i may have cervical erosion...
Have you have anymore insight since your post...?

xx


----------



## Simi78

Hi Magic, how ru? i read your post about spotting inbetween periods, are you still having this? I am asking coz my consulant told me that i may have cervical erosion...
Have you have anymore insight since your post...?

xx


----------



## Tinks85

GL foxy, I hope you have a clearer picture soon. I will be stalking your chart for the next few days :hugs:


----------



## impatient

foxyloxy28 said:


> welcome back impatient. Glad you're able to start a new cycle. Hopefully the soy etc will work for you.
> 
> :D

Thanks Foxy:) I'm very excited to see what happens with you!! My fingers are tightly X for you!!!


----------



## moochacha

Hey girls hope you all had a great weekend, DH, DS and I went away for the weekend to my surprise. DH took us to the coast because we've been under a bit of stress lately since the MC I've been a little high strung (putting it nicely lol). :blush:

OOOOOOOOOMG!!!!! FOXY!!! you should totally :test: I know you're confused about your ovulation but you should still totally test. I really really hope this is your month. [-o&lt;

You know I've been watching a few youtube vids on women testing, a lot of them got bfn one IC's and got positives on clearblues, first response etc.

Here is the most amazing live pregnancy test https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXnQHpp-q-k&feature=related 

Whenever I'm down about TTC I watch this girls vids, she had been NTNP for years then TTC for a year with PCOS then did IUI etc after 100's of bfn for a couple of years this is her getting her BFP!!!!!


----------



## amberdawn723

I stalk this thread quite a bit and just have to say that is an awesome video Moochacha! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Tinks85 said:


> So sorry about your grandad Bernie, I was really close to my grandparents, miss them so much. At least he got to pass in his own home with his family :hugs: Hope you get your :bfp: soon hun.
> 
> Impatient that is one heck of a long cycle, fx for ov and hope this will be the lucky cycle :thumbup:
> 
> Sweetmama your doctors appointment sounds positive, really good to hear about a doctor that has the time of day for you. GL hun.
> 
> Well I will be ordering some soft cups on payday. Can I ask the ladies that have used them where they bought theirs from? I am in the uk. Thanks x

The doc appointment is actually on Wednesday that was just her calling me up on the phone to let me know what she's going to be doing!!!



bernina said:


> Sweetmama, I just wanted to say that I am very very sorry for your loss. I haven't had time to really catch up on the details but please know that I am thinking of you and DF at this time. I wish you all the best and hope that along with the doctors you and DF will be able to find the answers you need to get that uber sticky BFP. :hugs:

Thank you Bernina, that is very kind of you and hugs to you and your family as well in this sad time.



moochacha said:


> Hey girls hope you all had a great weekend, DH, DS and I went away for the weekend to my surprise. DH took us to the coast because we've been under a bit of stress lately since the MC I've been a little high strung (putting it nicely lol). :blush:
> 
> OOOOOOOOOMG!!!!! FOXY!!! you should totally :test: I know you're confused about your ovulation but you should still totally test. I really really hope this is your month. [-o&lt;
> 
> You know I've been watching a few youtube vids on women testing, a lot of them got bfn one IC's and got positives on clearblues, first response etc.
> 
> Here is the most amazing live pregnancy test https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXnQHpp-q-k&feature=related
> 
> Whenever I'm down about TTC I watch this girls vids, she had been NTNP for years then TTC for a year with PCOS then did IUI etc after 100's of bfn for a couple of years this is her getting her BFP!!!!!



OMG Moochacha I'm crying right now, that was very amazing!


----------



## moochacha

Thanks amber, I must be a real sook because I still tear up when I watch it. Fingers crossed you get your bfp this cycle :dust:


Hehe Sweetmama I'm glad I'm not the only one that tears up to it :blush: This keeps me going. 

P.s She's having a GIRL :cloud9:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning ladies

I'll definitely watch that vid latee on moochacha.

AFM - temp drop this morning and I feel like AF is on her way :( I think it's just a matter of time. Grr :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

Sorry to hear about the drop foxy but its not over until she shows her ugly face. Try and keep positive until then :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Tinks. I'll try :)


----------



## moochacha

Totally still hoping its a bfp xox :dust:


----------



## moochacha

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey everyone. Temp rise today but still not so sure. Yesterday I had bad AF cramps and I kept running to bathroom to see if AF was coming but nothing. My hips were so very sore yesterday as well. Today nothing really aside from not wanting to eat my usual oatmeal and bacon. It was horrible to me today.:shrug: Im not even really as hungry as I usually am in the morning. I guess I will test tomorrow. Not sure.:shrug:

Your chart is looking great!!!!

*bernina* - Sorry to hear about your Grandfather.

I just started B complex 150 I'm hoping it doesn't delay my ovulation. Are you feeling any side effects from the Clomid? I haven't had a single side effects though I'm pretty sure I could feel my ovaries tingling the first time I took it bahahaha.

I'm going to see if the B complex and progesterone cream stabilizes my post Ovulation temps and stops mid cycle bleeding. If it doesn't work then I might have to give progesterone suppositories a go. :shy:

The Robitussin seems to be working for me though I'm taking 20ML instead of 10ML its gross I hate it. I've been experiencing lots of CM just waiting on EWCM!! 

Fx'ed for you :dust:


----------



## pickle76

Morning!

I've been reading this thread for a while now and am so excited for those of you in 2WW with fab charts! If I ever get a chart to be excited about I'll be joining you regularly!

Just got a question. I find that the more disturbed my sleep is, the LOWER my temps are. For example one night I was up in the middle of the night cleaning up cat sick (Ewwwwww!) and a few hrs later when I took my temp at normal time it was really low. Another night I crept downstairs and slept on the sofa (still warm and cosy) and when I took temp later - low again. This has happened a lot, so it's not just a couple of flukes. Last night as an experiment, I took my temp in the middle of the night after some good sleep and it was much higher, then again when my husband got up (40 mins before my usual temp taking time) and was bit lower. Then again before I got up and lower still! Am I weird or is there something wrong with me??!! (BTW I'm not ovulating at mo - got docs appt)

Off to work now but someone please reply! Thanks and hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## moochacha

pickle76 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I've been reading this thread for a while now and am so excited for those of you in 2WW with fab charts! If I ever get a chart to be excited about I'll be joining you regularly!
> 
> Just got a question. I find that the more disturbed my sleep is, the LOWER my temps are. For example one night I was up in the middle of the night cleaning up cat sick (Ewwwwww!) and a few hrs later when I took my temp at normal time it was really low. Another night I crept downstairs and slept on the sofa (still warm and cosy) and when I took temp later - low again. This has happened a lot, so it's not just a couple of flukes. Last night as an experiment, I took my temp in the middle of the night after some good sleep and it was much higher, then again when my husband got up (40 mins before my usual temp taking time) and was bit lower. Then again before I got up and lower still! Am I weird or is there something wrong with me??!! (BTW I'm not ovulating at mo - got docs appt)
> 
> Off to work now but someone please reply! Thanks and hugs to you all xxxxx

Hey I'm totally the same, I don't know why. I changed the time I take me temp to 4am so I won't be woken up before then. I use to take my temp at 630am but most of the time I wake up before then because of our cats or DH snoring.

Since temping at 4 my temps are much better. Good luck!!!


----------



## moochacha

Meh I feel like shit :cry: only so much PMA a person can have and I think I've used all mine.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yep, I'm the same. The longer I have been awake, the lower my temp! I was awake on and off from 5.30am (temp at 6:45-7 usually) this morning and my temp @ 5:45 was 97.90. Rolled back over and went back to sleep till 6:50 and temp was 98.17! So have taken my in between temp of 98.04.

I hate waking up early as it always makes me second guess what my correct temp would be - I really should stop temping more than once when that happens! :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: moochacha


----------



## CaptainMummy

I usually take my temps at 6am.. this morning I woke up at 4.45 and I took my temp, it was 36.52 (higher than all my other temps).. I fell back asleep until6, although it wasnt really a great sleep, and I temped again because its the time I usually temp at, and my temp was 36.65 (even higher)

I have put the second temp on my chart as it was taken at my usual time. Is this okay?

x


----------



## sunshine2010

Morning girls... I'm new to the charting... I started taking my temp duing the 2ww of last cycle, am on CD1 of a new cycle now... so plan on charting properly this time!


----------



## cheekybint

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I usually take my temps at 6am.. this morning I woke up at 4.45 and I took my temp, it was 36.52 (higher than all my other temps).. I fell back asleep until6, although it wasnt really a great sleep, and I temped again because its the time I usually temp at, and my temp was 36.65 (even higher)
> 
> I have put the second temp on my chart as it was taken at my usual time. Is this okay?
> 
> x

The FF temp corrector would make your temp 36.66, so putting in the 2nd temp will be fine :)

You shouldn't really use the temp corrector too often but occasionally it's okay, as it goes it's made your temp almost match the temp you did get when you work at 6am.

Your chart is looking great so far :D


----------



## sunshine2010

Quick question ladies... I'm going to Egypt on thursday, should I take my thermometer with me? Or will my temps be so much higher it isnt worth temping? x


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'd take it with you - just so you are in the habit of temping. You can always adjust / discard the temps at a later date if you like.

Welcome to the thread by the way :D

MrsMurphy - I would also use the 2nd temp :D


----------



## sunshine2010

Thanks foxyloxy28


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Temp rise today but still not so sure. Yesterday I had bad AF cramps and I kept running to bathroom to see if AF was coming but nothing. My hips were so very sore yesterday as well. Today nothing really aside from not wanting to eat my usual oatmeal and bacon. It was horrible to me today.:shrug: Im not even really as hungry as I usually am in the morning. I guess I will test tomorrow. Not sure.:shrug:
> 
> Your chart is looking great!!!!
> 
> *bernina* - Sorry to hear about your Grandfather.
> 
> I just started B complex 150 I'm hoping it doesn't delay my ovulation. Are you feeling any side effects from the Clomid? I haven't had a single side effects though I'm pretty sure I could feel my ovaries tingling the first time I took it bahahaha.
> 
> I'm going to see if the B complex and progesterone cream stabilizes my post Ovulation temps and stops mid cycle bleeding. If it doesn't work then I might have to give progesterone suppositories a go. :shy:
> 
> The Robitussin seems to be working for me though I'm taking 20ML instead of 10ML its gross I hate it. I've been experiencing lots of CM just waiting on EWCM!!
> 
> Fx'ed for you :dust:Click to expand...

I tried Robitussin in December I think it was because i was so dry down there ad it worked. also drink lots of water.. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy your chart looks good honey..I'm hoping to hear about that bfp soon my dear.. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

sunshine2010 said:


> Quick question ladies... I'm going to Egypt on thursday, should I take my thermometer with me? Or will my temps be so much higher it isnt worth temping? x

take it with you and just set your alarm to your normal temping time..if you cant do that set the time to take it there the same time you would at home and just log in your notes you took your temps at different times becuz you were not home and that there is a time difference...hope that makes sense. :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Wish I was going on holiday :headspin: 

I'd like to see a bfp soon too Nicole.... but we won't hold our breath :haha:


----------



## moochacha

I've just started using CB digi ovulation tests when is the best time to use it? On the packaging it says first thing in the morning. I thought there wasn't enough LH in the system with fmu?


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm sorry moochacha - OPKs and I don't get on, so I'm no help at all :dohh:

However, I thought you were meant to use pm urine - maybe that's where I've been going wrong :haha:


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> I'm sorry moochacha - OPKs and I don't get on, so I'm no help at all :dohh:
> 
> However, I thought you were meant to use pm urine - maybe that's where I've been going wrong :haha:

Hehe I know what you mean I've never got a positive from one ](*,)


----------



## sunshine2010

moochacha said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry moochacha - OPKs and I don't get on, so I'm no help at all :dohh:
> 
> However, I thought you were meant to use pm urine - maybe that's where I've been going wrong :haha:
> 
> Hehe I know what you mean I've never got a positive from one ](*,)Click to expand...

I've only used them for 2 cycles so far... I tend to do them at lunchtime and evenings... The best line I've ever got was at 9pm!


----------



## pickle76

Thanks girls for the replies re. my temp dropping the more I'm disturbed! Glad to hear I'm not that odd!

I'm rooting for you all and will keep reading to hear your news!

Thanks again xxxxxxxxx


----------



## stephmkc

Good morning girls,

Last night as I was going to bed, I realized that my BBT thermometer was not on my bedside table as it always is...looked everywhere for it, and could not find it. I think DS may have walked off with it to play with it!:) SO I had to take my temp this morning with a regular thermometer. I really needed an accurate temp this morning too!

No more signs of AF, I was cramping like I thought for sure she was coming any second for the past couple days. I think I will test tomorrow if she doesn't show today.


----------



## moochacha

sunshine2010 said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry moochacha - OPKs and I don't get on, so I'm no help at all :dohh:
> 
> However, I thought you were meant to use pm urine - maybe that's where I've been going wrong :haha:
> 
> Hehe I know what you mean I've never got a positive from one ](*,)Click to expand...
> 
> I've only used them for 2 cycles so far... I tend to do them at lunchtime and evenings... The best line I've ever got was at 9pm!Click to expand...

Thanks hun I've decided to go with your times. I'll test around 7-8pm because I work out every morning and drink heaps of water so if I test at lunch it'll be to diluted.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. I got a :bfn: this morning but my temp stayed at 98.6.:shrug:

Anywho, I have a question: I chart my cycle on 2 sites. Fertility friend has my ovulation on CD15, and myfertilitycharts.com has my ovulation on CD18?? Why is this?

Fertility friend has me at 15dpo and myfertilitycharts has me at 12dpo?
Here is the link: https://www.myfertilitycharts.com/w...d=29&a=1&ev=1&mc=1&dt=0&g=0&l=&fid=7159&pub=1

Of course for my fertilityfriend chart, just click my ticker.

Im starting to think that I will not get this BFP. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## foxyloxy28

mrskcbrown - it's possibly because you don't have that many temps at the beginning of your cycle. 

I'd be tempted to go with FF as your fertile CM matching that initial temp rise :D

Sorry about the :bfn: hopefully it's just a bit too early.


----------



## mrskcbrown

foxyloxy28 said:


> mrskcbrown - it's possibly because you don't have that many temps at the beginning of your cycle.
> 
> I'd be tempted to go with FF as your fertile CM matching that initial temp rise :D
> 
> Sorry about the :bfn: hopefully it's just a bit too early.


Thanks.
So with me not temping from the day my cycle started is what could be throwing me off? What does the stats mean on the charts?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yes that could be throwing your charts off slightly. Don't worry too much though. You just make allowances to take into account that ov could have been 3 days later than you thought. 

Like my chart :D

Stats suggest your expected fertile period (green) and your expected AF (pink)


----------



## fifi-folle

Bernina I just wanted to say sorry for your loss.
I am still checking this thread and hope AF stays away especially from you Foxy! 
Nothing to report here, Robitussin seems to be working, started taking it yesterday but not at fertile days yet! Still not over the cold/flu I have had for 3 weeks so feeling really tired. But onwards and upwards... or hopefully outwards!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey fifi

Good to hear from you. Sorry you are still feeling unwell. Hope this clears up asap for you.

Do you have anymore news on your referral?


----------



## Sweetmama26

moochacha said:


> Thanks amber, I must be a real sook because I still tear up when I watch it. Fingers crossed you get your bfp this cycle :dust:
> 
> 
> Hehe Sweetmama I'm glad I'm not the only one that tears up to it :blush: This keeps me going.
> 
> P.s She's having a GIRL :cloud9:


Awe how cute! 




cheekybint said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> I usually take my temps at 6am.. this morning I woke up at 4.45 and I took my temp, it was 36.52 (higher than all my other temps).. I fell back asleep until6, although it wasnt really a great sleep, and I temped again because its the time I usually temp at, and my temp was 36.65 (even higher)
> 
> I have put the second temp on my chart as it was taken at my usual time. Is this okay?
> 
> x
> 
> The FF temp corrector would make your temp 36.66, so putting in the 2nd temp will be fine :)
> 
> You shouldn't really use the temp corrector too often but occasionally it's okay, as it goes it's made your temp almost match the temp you did get when you work at 6am.
> 
> Your chart is looking great so far :DClick to expand...


Where do you find the temp corrector on FF or is that only a VIP feature?



fifi-folle said:


> Bernina I just wanted to say sorry for your loss.
> I am still checking this thread and hope AF stays away especially from you Foxy!
> Nothing to report here, Robitussin seems to be working, started taking it yesterday but not at fertile days yet! Still not over the cold/flu I have had for 3 weeks so feeling really tired. But onwards and upwards... or hopefully outwards!

I hope this is your cycle!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Temp corrector is VIP only sweetmama :D It's one of my favourite toys :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

ok I thought so lol


----------



## travkar

Hi ladies, I have a question for you all.

I am almost positive that I O'd on cd16, but this morning my temp didn't show that big of a rise....could someone look at my chart and let me know what they think? The other time I charted it was a very obvious rise after O.

Thanks


----------



## Firedancer41

mrskcbrown,

Sorry I can't say why the 2 sites give different o days. One thing I did notice is that all your temps are to 1/10th of a degree. Are you using a basal thermometer? You may want to get one-they go to 1/100th of a degree and I think that can make a difference in one's chart sometimes.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hello all I'm back from my weekend away and it was just what I needed :) 

Hubby's DJ set went really well and he got lots of positive feedback. Had loads of fun, got rather drunk and haven't smiled and laughed so much in ages - saw lots of friends and met some great new people. It was fantastic from start to end it just went far too quickly for my liking :(

Sorry to hear that AF got a few of you :hugs: there were some really promising charts this month it szeems so unfair :(

Can't believe you are managing to hold out Foxy - respect to you! I really hope this is your month hun :hugs:

I've stuck to my plan of ditching my thermometer and am already finding it a lot less stressful. Am just using my CBFM and trying to :sex: every other day hopefully starting today or tomorrow.

Lets hope we have BFPs over the next month - good luck and baby dust to everyone :dust: :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

travkar - don't worry. You'll probably see another rise tomorrow. Usually you ov between 12 - 36 hours after your +ve OPK, so that would suggest you should see another rise tomorrow. You may also have a slow rise which will be smaller rises over a few days. 

I'm sure you'll see your crosshairs in a couple of days :D

Shazza - so glad you had a fab weekend. Sounds like you had great fun and it's just what you needed. Hopefully the more relaxed approach will pay off for you :D


----------



## fifi-folle

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hey fifi
> 
> Good to hear from you. Sorry you are still feeling unwell. Hope this clears up asap for you.
> 
> Do you have anymore news on your referral?

Thanks, it's a nightmare bug, but it will pass eventually! No word on our referral yet, I spotted something from NHS in the post yesterday and got my hopes up, but it was just my smear test reminder (I'm still on annual smears after colposcopy in 2005). Will ask the nurse when I'm in on Friday if the blood tests at least are back. 

When are you seeing your new GP?


----------



## foxyloxy28

I have to make an appointment soon (waiting for outcome of this cycle). My notes should have arrived, so will be able to go through Oct bloods with new GP. When I saw the stand in dr the other week, she said that I'l be referred to the fertility clinic if all my bloods are ok. Fingers croosed they covered everything as they told me in Oct they were ok. OH has seen the new doc for something else and said he seems nice, so hopefully he'l be helpful. :)

Hope you get your bloods etc back and your appointment soon.


----------



## tidyroom

Can anyone help me please. I have charted this month fully for the first time and ff is staing I have not ov'ed but I got a +ve opk on cd 10. I am not on CD 12 and had two -ve opks and my cm has turned creamy. Do you think I have ovulated and I might have tempted wrong or something? Should me and dh keep bedding tonight? My DH says he is too tierd to do so tonight. We have bedded every night since cd7. 

Any advice please.


----------



## sahrene1978

Foxy- Hang in there no witch means there is still a chance!

My hubby and I had sex yesterday and afterward I had really strong cramps and I thought for sure I was going to start but nope nothing. In fact my CM was abundant this morning (clear and wet) ??? Cervix has been very high for the whole week but feels a little firmer today. I am not sure what that is all about. I feel fine today. A little bit queasy this afternoon that has finally passed but other than that I am peachy :) No sore boobs, little twinges here and there but that is all..

I am so scared to test tomorrow that I am still thinking about putting it off. Although my younger sister says she will kill me if I make her wait anymore..LOL.


Sahrene


----------



## foxyloxy28

sahrene - sounds exactly like me. Slight twinges, watery cm and slightly lightheaded. I hope you get your bfp tomorrow :D

I had a very small tinge of orangey / pink cm earlier and so I thought AF may appear tomorrow - who knows :haha:


tidy - you usually need 3 higher temps following ov for FF to confirm ov and give you your crosshairs. Give it another day or two and you should get them if your temps are still raised. I think you should be able to give OH a night off tonight and bd tomorrow for luck!

Do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> Bernina I just wanted to say sorry for your loss.
> I am still checking this thread and hope AF stays away especially from you Foxy!
> Nothing to report here, Robitussin seems to be working, started taking it yesterday but not at fertile days yet! Still not over the cold/flu I have had for 3 weeks so feeling really tired. But onwards and upwards... or hopefully outwards!

Hey fifi,

Hope you get better soon :hugs: glad to hear that the Robitussin is working its doing the trick for me as well.

Though I'm getting massive cramps probably from the clomid? AF like cramps. Take care hun get lots of rest and recover. xx


----------



## Tessa

Hey ladies... sorry I've been MIA from this thread.
I had already written this month off, after having spent most of last week sick.

I got a positive OPK on Sunday, and was expecting O on Monday (cd15 as predicted by FF).
But, after not getting any temp rise, decided to keep testing.
Monday was negative, but today (Tues) was back to positive.
Now FF says I could O between cd 14-18!!... Is this right or normal? :shrug:

Kinda hoping luck is on my side for a change!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sounds fine to me Tessa :D
I'm sure you'll see that rise very soon.

Big temp drop for me today, so I'm expectimg AF to arrive soon :dohh:


----------



## Snugggs

Hiya foxy,

thanks for getting back to me about my chart. It is hard to interpret isn't it. Instead os disgarding the high temps, asuming they're wrong, I've disgarded the temp dips. Chart looks a little healthier now and it looks like i may have ov'd Monday!

Sorry you think af is on the way. I hope she stays away for you.

Hope the rst of you girls are well.

AFM i have my first gyne appt at lunch time. I'm scared!!!!

xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey snuggs - chart certainly looks better :D

Good luck at your appointment. I'm sure it'l be fine.


----------



## moochacha

Snugggs said:


> Hiya foxy,
> 
> thanks for getting back to me about my chart. It is hard to interpret isn't it. Instead os disgarding the high temps, asuming they're wrong, I've disgarded the temp dips. Chart looks a little healthier now and it looks like i may have ov'd Monday!
> 
> Sorry you think af is on the way. I hope she stays away for you.
> 
> Hope the rst of you girls are well.
> 
> AFM i have my first gyne appt at lunch time. I'm scared!!!!
> 
> xx

Oh good luck at your appointment hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Big temp drop for me today, so I'm expectimg AF to arrive soon :dohh:

Hope the witch stays away :gun:


As for me I've been having really painful cramping :cry: on both sides maybe its ovulation? Now I'm starting to freak out about producing more than one follicle :wacko:

Back to pizza making! Ciao lovely laides!


----------



## Charlotteee

Maybe your releasing two eggs? Twins?? :lol:


Sorry im not helpful xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

moochacha - I reckon it's just a super strong sticky eggy that's getting ready for her date with :spermy:

oooh pizza - yummy


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> moochacha - I reckon it's just a super strong sticky eggy that's getting ready for her date with :spermy:
> 
> oooh pizza - yummy

Hehe thanks that made me smile!!! xox


----------



## hjh_1987

Hey, Could someone help pls.
According to my FF yesterday i Ov'd on CD16, however putting my temp in today it shows i have not yet Ov'd.
I am experiencing period like cramps but no sign of AF, lots of CM! (I mean loads) TMI!

xx


----------



## molly85

hi all,
Sorry I don't usually come visit you guys. trying to figure out how much I believe FF
Having never tested positive on an OPK as you can see it's now telling me I am 3 DPO


----------



## foxyloxy28

molly - are you taking your temps at different times? I think it's hard to say with any certainty whether you have o'd yet or not as your temps seem to be at different times. I can see why FF has given you dotted crossahirs - you've had a rise above previous temps. I think if your temp continues to rise and you take your temps at the same time, FF will be able to give you a more definite idea of ov. It may be that you just missed the surge on your OPKs. 

Keep testing and bd'ing just to make sure.

hjh - think I answered in another thread. I don't think you've ov'd yet hun. keep bd'ing and I'm sure you'll see your rise very soon. :D


----------



## molly85

Thanks foxyloxy,minnor issue with the sametime everyday is I work shifts soamnever upat the same timeespecially when OH is home I have tried though


----------



## molly85

I had2 temps for saturday sohaveadjusted to theother tempand it is still sayig the same thing. Sooooo annoying


----------



## foxyloxy28

That makes sense. Providing you temp after at least 3 hours solid sleep, they should still be fairly accurate :D

P.S Where abouts in Hampshire are you?


----------



## mmdaviney

hi guys - wondering if anyone can help. 

I'm 26 and Its my second month of ttc ( i have been on the pill for 10 years but stopped 4 months ago and used condoms since) but my first month charting my bbt. Im currently CD15 and got a + opt on cd13 with CM EW on cd10. we BD on cd11+12+13. My temperatures are below:

cd1: 36.50
cd2: 36.55
cd3: 36.85
cd4: 36.75
cd5: 36.45
cd6: 36.45
cd7: 36.50
cd8: 36.35
cd9: 36.50
cd10: 36.37
cd11: 36.55
cd12: 36.55
cd13: 36.73
cd14: 36.53
cd15: 36.39

The last temp reading this morning was really low and nothing out of the ordinary happened to disturb my sleep. Just wondering if I have ovulated yet as my temp should go up not down after ovulation! I'm using FF but as i put in my + opt it says I should have ovulated cd13-15 but it also says that my bbt's show no ovulation yet! any help would be appreciated! thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotteee

I think if you have ovulated on CD13 then todays could possibly be an implnatation dip, where the egg implants, some of the girls are better at this than me so they might no more xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

I don't think you've ov'd yet hun. However, if you go by you r+ve OPK on CD13, you are probably experiencing an pre-ov dip today and will see a temp rise tomorrow. You usually see the temp rise between 12 - 36 hours after a +ve OPK. Some people have slow rises over a period of days, again, this is nothing to worry about. Give it a couple more days (bd'ing just to be sure) and I'm sure you'll see your temp rise and crosshairs soon :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

Charlotteee said:


> I think if you have ovulated on CD13 then todays could possibly be an implnatation dip, where the egg implants, some of the girls are better at this than me so they might no more xx

Just a note: Implantation dips wouldn't usually happen till between 6-12 DPO I believe hunny. Although, they can be as early as 4-5 DPO, but this is quite unusual. :D

Hope you don't mind me butting in on your comment :blush:


----------



## sahrene1978

So I tested this morning with a digital and it said :bfn: :nope::nope::nope:
Didn't get a temp this morning cause I was on puppy patrol so not sure if my temp has went down but I don't have any other sign she is coming but she better come soon so I can start over...

Sahrene


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hope it's just too early for testing sahrene. I'm like you, wanting AF to hurry up so I can move on to the next cycle. 

I had the smallest amount of pinky watery CM a couple of hours ago (not checked since), had similar last night at one toilet visit but nothing again until 4th toilet visit of today! Grrr, so frustrating :haha: It's only internal - not when I wipe! WEIRD!


----------



## stephmkc

Good morning...I also tested and got :bfn::cry:

I tested yesterday afternoon, not sure if my pee was concentrated enough. Temp dip this morning, so I am sure AF is on her way:growlmad: This cycle is VERY out of the ordinary for me. I have never had a cycle longer than 28 days, I am usually like clockwork! We shall see what happens. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mmdaviney

thanks for the help guys. :thumbup: I felt really yucky crampy yesterday:wacko: so that might have been me ovulating. I'm sure I can convince my other half to BD again tonight just to be sure!! :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Sahrene your chart looks good honey..maybe just to soon to test.. :hugs:

stephmkc sorry about the bfn honey :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: steph


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nicole - Can I have your temp shift please? :haha:


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:Steph:hugs: 

Hey ladies. Im still waiting to test. A little bit of a dip today but not much to worry about yet. :hugs:


----------



## sahrene1978

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hope it's just too early for testing sahrene. I'm like you, wanting AF to hurry up so I can move on to the next cycle.
> 
> I had the smallest amount of pinky watery CM a couple of hours ago (not checked since), had similar last night at one toilet visit but nothing again until 4th toilet visit of today! Grrr, so frustrating :haha: It's only internal - not when I wipe! WEIRD!

I I just cant believe how much cm I have right now. I keep thinking I have started and nothing is there. It is very frustrating. Stop playing with my emotions already..lol. I still keep getting queasy and I would like off the roller coaster if I don't have a little sticky bean please... 

Sahrene


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Nicole - Can I have your temp shift please? :haha:

Yes mam I have no problem sharing with you.. :haha:


----------



## NicoleB

mrskcbrown said:


> :hugs:Steph:hugs:
> 
> Hey ladies. Im still waiting to test. A little bit of a dip today but not much to worry about yet. :hugs:

Your chart looks great!! :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I feel exactly the same sahrene. Although, I've had a lot of cm tonight, but it's now pinky when I wipe! Never a good sign for me.

Hope you've got a sticky bean there :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: thanks Nicole x


----------



## pickle76

Hi again ladies. Ooh still hoping you get your BFP's! I'm so excited for all of you waiting at the mo!

Justvtrying to get my signiture and ticker etc sorted so will see what shows when I submit this ......


----------



## pickle76

Oh... that didn't work! How do I get my ticker and chart link to show properly? Sorry bit clueless!

My temps is slowly climbing so maybe FF will show OV eventually! xx


----------



## stephmkc

She got me ladies!! :growlmad: Good luck Sahrene and Foxy! And anyone else waiting for their BFP's....on to next cycle! :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: steph

I know it's not much consolation, but On the plus side, you have a pretty perfect cycle! 14 day lp, ideal cycle length and you now have a clear pattern at the end of your charts to compare your next cycle with.


----------



## sahrene1978

Sorry Steph. Foxy has a good point. Your chart is very beautiful and that regular of a cycle should help bring that sticky bean to you in no time!

Sahrene


----------



## foxyloxy28

Never thought I'd say this, but I wish AF would get a move on! :headspin:


----------



## Tessa

Fox & Sahrene sure hope AF stays away from you both!! FX'd
(I know you don't mean that Foxy!! :winkwink:)

Had a slight temp rise today, but still not over my coverline.
I know I just Ov tho, cus I've been having terriable O pains the past 24hrs!! :wacko:
Sure wish I had know about O pains before... used to get them and think
"but I just had AF... it can't be here again already!"
It all makes sooo much sense now! :haha:


----------



## moochacha

sahrene1978 said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Hope it's just too early for testing sahrene. I'm like you, wanting AF to hurry up so I can move on to the next cycle.
> 
> I had the smallest amount of pinky watery CM a couple of hours ago (not checked since), had similar last night at one toilet visit but nothing again until 4th toilet visit of today! Grrr, so frustrating :haha: It's only internal - not when I wipe! WEIRD!
> 
> I I just cant believe how much cm I have right now. I keep thinking I have started and nothing is there. It is very frustrating. Stop playing with my emotions already..lol. I still keep getting queasy and I would like off the roller coaster if I don't have a little sticky bean please...
> 
> SahreneClick to expand...

Hehe you're totally preggers!


----------



## moochacha

Tessa said:


> Fox & Sahrene sure hope AF stays away from you both!! FX'd
> (I know you don't mean that Foxy!! :winkwink:)
> 
> Had a slight temp rise today, but still not over my coverline.
> I know I just Ov tho, cus I've been having terriable O pains the past 24hrs!! :wacko:
> Sure wish I had know about O pains before... used to get them and think
> "but I just had AF... it can't be here again already!"
> It all makes sooo much sense now! :haha:

Good luck hun :dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

3:30 am and I'm so hot I can't sleep! :(


----------



## shaerichelle

its good to be hot foxy!


----------



## BVESELKA

How do u chart? i dont know what to do?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Foxy I see you still haven't started AF! I'm betting you got your bean!

AFM: not much to report except I'm getting sent for mass bloods ahaha


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> 3:30 am and I'm so hot I can't sleep! :(

:hugs: it's the beanie.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Aaah just typed a massive post re charting for you BVE but my phone refreshed the page! Check out www.fertilityfriend.com (click on my chart link in my sig). You'll find all the info you need there. :D

moochacha and sweetmama - you girls make me chuckle. I hope you're right, but still not too hopeful. Fingers crossed AF doesn't show today or tomorrow!


----------



## Charlotteee

Think af is on her way for me. Temps dropped to just above my coverline x


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: charlotteee - hope she doesn't show


----------



## SmileyShazza

Foxy & Sahrene I am keeping everything crossed for both of you https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10594/fingerscrossed.gif


----------



## pichi

foxy - i've been so nosey with you i checked your chart on MY phone this morning hahah :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Well ladies I'm out! I'm stuck on our reception desk this morning covering for colleagues and nipped to the loo in between busy spells and low and behold there she is! Only problem is I'm stuck without another toilet break till around 12 and I didn't have my bag with me when I went earlier........... thank god for hand towels!!!!! :rofl: 

Next mission.... make doctors appointment this evening.

Good luck to those of you still in :D


----------



## impatient

Sorry she got u Foxy, but on the bright side your cycles look so perfect! It seems pretty commonm for it to take 1-2 years to concieve. I've been hearing about it more often than not lately. Its gonna happen for you soon:)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Impatient. I'm ok with it. So used to it ow :haha:


----------



## NicoleB

:( sorry foxy..I was so hoping for you honey.. :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

:hugs: foxy. Think i'll be joining you tomorrow x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Chart looks good Nicole :D


----------



## SmileyShazza

Damn that bloody :witch: :growlmad:

I wish she'd just p*ss off and leave us all alone! I'm sure there are women who are dying for her to go and visit them for a while :growlmad:


----------



## molly85

hey foxy sorry she paid you a visit, I'm in Aldershot


----------



## stephmkc

So sorry foxy:hugs: Next month! I had to tell myself "I don't want a baby so close to the holidays anyway! LOL


----------



## sahrene1978

Ok Foxy this next month is your month!! Lots of baby dust coming your way!!
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:

I have not entered my temp this morning because once again I had interrupted sleep. I did take it this morning at my regular time after 2.5 hours of sleep and it was 98.7 so ya..IDK.. Still no witch or anything else going on.... Grr... I was having such good regular cycles too! This is frustrating...

Sahrene


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:Foxy:hugs: I definitely know the feeling.:hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Aww so sorry this wasn't your month Foxy...xxxxxxxxx

When are you testing mrskcbrown? Hope it's good news! xx


----------



## Helly

Foxy :( sorry honey, Ive been mad busy at home and in work for days, I will try to catch up on here over the weekend.


----------



## mrskcbrown

pickle76 said:


> Aww so sorry this wasn't your month Foxy...xxxxxxxxx
> 
> When are you testing mrskcbrown? Hope it's good news! xx

Friday or saturday. Very nervous though, LOL.


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: foxy


----------



## pickle76

mrskcbrown said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Aww so sorry this wasn't your month Foxy...xxxxxxxxx
> 
> When are you testing mrskcbrown? Hope it's good news! xx
> 
> Friday or saturday. Very nervous though, LOL.Click to expand...

REALLY hope you get your BFP. Will be thinking of you and praying this is your month! My faith has taken a bit of a knock lately so it will help to see some of you getting your little sticky beans! Hugs xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks for your kind comments ladies :D
I'm quite upbeat about it today..... not sure how long that'll last though! :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thats a good attitude foxy! Your chart looks much better though..:)


----------



## Sweetmama26

SS foxy! I really thought this was your month.

AFM: Just doing another day of work today!


----------



## Tierney

Really sorry she got you foxy, I was sure this was your month :hugs:


----------



## tidyroom

Hi girls, Sorry for being silly but I cant get my head around this charting. Could someone have alook at my chart and tell m what they think. I am sure I must have ovulated but ff is saying no as i had a huge temp dip. Am I being hopeful that it could be implan dip. I felt I OV on cd8. Anyone!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

tidyroom said:


> Hi girls, Sorry for being silly but I cant get my head around this charting. Could someone have alook at my chart and tell m what they think. I am sure I must have ovulated but ff is saying no as i had a huge temp dip. Am I being hopeful that it could be implan dip. I felt I OV on cd8. Anyone!!!

Hmm when I click on your chart, it just gives me your ticker. This is my first month too, so I will help you as best I can.


----------



## tidyroom

How do u get the link to work for your chart?


----------



## tidyroom

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0


----------



## mrskcbrown

tidyroom said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0

Hmm, its somewhere near your ticker. Ill go and see if I can find it.


----------



## tidyroom

Thanks I cant see it.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Go to sharing, home page setup, then towards the top of the page you'll see 'sharing code' or something similar. Click that and it gives you the bb code to paste into your sig. :D


----------



## tidyroom

Thanks Foxy, 

I am even more confused this morning as my temp his risen to 97.18 and ff is still saying I have not ov. I have been taking my temps at the same time everymorning this week, and I have had no more +ve of opk's. Very confused.


----------



## tidyroom

Still not working!!


----------



## tidyroom

Ok I think I have it..


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nope hun it's still not working! Here is where you need to look:

Sharing - Home Page Set up:

*Your Charting Home Page Web Address:*https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/
Change URL || Add Password || Preview || *Get Sharing Code/Buttons* 
*Share on Facebook:* (Post in your activity stream or Message a friend)
https://b.static.ak.fbcdn.net/images/share/facebook_share_icon.gif Share on Facebook 
Copy one of the following codes to insert a link to your chart: 

*HTML Code:* (Web page, blogs...)


*bbCode Code:* (Message Boards) <<<< it's the bb code which you need to copy.

*Ah, I think I know what it is! Underneath all of this, there are some tick boxes - make sure you select the add chart option* :D


----------



## moochacha

:hugs: foxy - Good luck at your GP can't wait to hear what's next install for you. :flower:


----------



## NicoleB

tidyroom said:


> How do u get the link to work for your chart?

just above your calender on ff you'll see where it says "tickers" click that then click "customize your ticker" make your ticker then copy and paste the URL lick into your signature here!


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow Nicole look at your chart!

I think I might have ovd early!


----------



## Tinks85

Nicola your chart is looking fab!!! I have FX that you have got a sticky bean :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> Wow Nicole look at your chart!
> 
> I think I might have ovd early!

Omg it does look fab!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Nicole your chart is fab.

FF says that since I have 18 high temps, I need to test. I will test in the morning. Or maybe afternoon pee pee:haha: I didnt like how my temp went down some but I guess that normal in pregnancy, for temps to fluctuate, I hear. Here's to hoping!:thumbup:


----------



## stephmkc

Good Luck Mrskcbrown!


----------



## tidyroom

Hi girls, I think I have cracked adding on my ov chart:happydance:

So girls what do u think is happening. My temps are up and down but I am religiously taking them as soon as my alarn goes of for work. (same time each day) I sleep well every night too so I am not lying awake loads.. :dohh:

Please help a distressed ttc buddie.

x


----------



## tidyroom

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey Nicole your chart is fab.
> 
> FF says that since I have 18 high temps, I need to test. I will test in the morning. Or maybe afternoon pee pee:haha: I didnt like how my temp went down some but I guess that normal in pregnancy, for temps to fluctuate, I hear. Here's to hoping!:thumbup:

Oh fingers crossed for u. I hope u get a big bfp!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Are you taking them before you talk and within 30 mins of the same time everyday?


----------



## tidyroom

Yeah definetly. As I know it affects it so I try hard to make sure i do it the smae each day.


----------



## shaerichelle

Well I am usually good with charts but yours looks off to me like you have blood stagnation going on. Read on Qi and chinese medicine. If you look at my last chart. it was up and down for almost all of it. Finally I went to acupuncturist for four weeks towards cd 50.

there is the tcm thread on ttc section too


----------



## fifi-folle

Yay for ovulation on target Shannon!!!
Nice rise Nicole!
Mrskcbrown worth testing, your temp is above your coverline still, although a steady drop in temp can mean AF is on the way It's not always the case.
Foxy sorry the :witch: got you, hope you get a docs appt soon!
AFM Think ov is coming up, TMI alert, just had a cervical smear (get them annually due to dodgy results and colposcopy 5 years ago) and the nurse had to make two attempts to reach my cervix :blush: so here's hoping we catch the egg, going to BD and ignore the spotting I have. Also asked her about blood tests from when we saw the consultant, she could see the results but the doctor hasn't interpreted them but it looks like one of the clotting tests is abnormal, not sure exactly what it means but elevated levels have been known to cause recurrent m/c so we'll just need to wait and see what the m/c team say when we (eventually) see them. Kind of glad something has come up, is that weird?:shrug:


----------



## shaerichelle

omg fifi crossing my fingers for you! My cervix was like that yesterday:) it's not weird. It's better to hav an answer so you don't feel like you are always going crazy! Spotting could be from exam. Happened to me last time I had one.

:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

fifi your chart looks better this month!


----------



## mrskcbrown

fifi-folle said:


> Yay for ovulation on target Shannon!!!
> Nice rise Nicole!
> Mrskcbrown worth testing, your temp is above your coverline still, although a steady drop in temp can mean AF is on the way It's not always the case.
> Foxy sorry the :witch: got you, hope you get a docs appt soon!
> AFM Think ov is coming up, TMI alert, just had a cervical smear (get them annually due to dodgy results and colposcopy 5 years ago) and the nurse had to make two attempts to reach my cervix :blush: so here's hoping we catch the egg, going to BD and ignore the spotting I have. Also asked her about blood tests from when we saw the consultant, she could see the results but the doctor hasn't interpreted them but it looks like one of the clotting tests is abnormal, not sure exactly what it means but elevated levels have been known to cause recurrent m/c so we'll just need to wait and see what the m/c team say when we (eventually) see them. Kind of glad something has come up, is that weird?:shrug:

_Thanks, I know AF can possibly be on her way but my optimism tells me that its not. Also my AF was due yesterday, and I missed it so its possible that I am BFP. Im happy that Ive had the strength to wait this long, instead of testing early and getting a BFP. So if I always have a positive outlook on things then let me have that.

Also I hope everyone on here gets their BFP! 

I will be leaving this group as of today.

Have a good day!_


----------



## pickle76

Well hope you get you BFP - let us know even if you don't come back again after that! xxx


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> Wow Nicole look at your chart!
> 
> I think I might have ovd early!

I hope you did honey.. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Thank you Fifi.. :)
Thank you Tink.. :)
Thank you Moocha.. :)
Thank you Mrskc.. :) Your chart looks good.. good luck in the morning.. :hugs:


----------



## tidyroom

shaerichelle said:


> Well I am usually good with charts but yours looks off to me like you have blood stagnation going on. Read on Qi and chinese medicine. If you look at my last chart. it was up and down for almost all of it. Finally I went to acupuncturist for four weeks towards cd 50.
> 
> there is the tcm thread on ttc section too

Oh thats sounds scary. Need to look into that. Thanks for your advice, hope it isn't though. Can it affect conceiving?


----------



## pickle76

tidyroom said:


> Hi girls, I think I have cracked adding on my ov chart:happydance:
> 
> So girls what do u think is happening. My temps are up and down but I am religiously taking them as soon as my alarn goes of for work. (same time each day) I sleep well every night too so I am not lying awake loads.. :dohh:
> 
> Please help a distressed ttc buddie.
> 
> x

Hi Tidy,

I'm no expert (the other ladies on here will prob be more help), but did you do anything different on cd13? Like get up at different time, wake up with your mouth open (lol) or anything else that could have affected that temp? Because apart from that it looks like you could have Ov'd on cd10 (EWCM and positive OPK - although usually the day after these appear I think). You have had an overall rise. Just a suggestion but see what others think. Hoping it's THE month for you! Hugs xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

Mrskcbrown, I have PMd you as well but I would like to apologise if my post came across as negative, I REALLY hope you get your BFP in the morning!


----------



## foxyloxy28

fifi - I personally don't think you have anything to apologise for hun. Your comment was in no way negative or offensive. It is good to give honest opinions on people's charts. That is what we are here for afterall! 

I actually have no idea why your comment was taken out of context like it was, but I'm sure the other ladies will agree with me in saying that your comments are always very thoughtful and helpful :D

Rant over!


----------



## NicoleB

I agree with Foxy fifi I don't think your comment was negative either. :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

I understand how easy it can be to be affected by something someone can say online, it's difficult to get across the tone sometimes in writing and something which is meant to be a gentle comment can come across as really brash. We all know how emotional ttc is and I'm sure we've all got our hopes up at least once, if not every month.


----------



## shaerichelle

tidyroom said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Well I am usually good with charts but yours looks off to me like you have blood stagnation going on. Read on Qi and chinese medicine. If you look at my last chart. it was up and down for almost all of it. Finally I went to acupuncturist for four weeks towards cd 50.
> 
> there is the tcm thread on ttc section too
> 
> Oh thats sounds scary. Need to look into that. Thanks for your advice, hope it isn't though. Can it affect conceiving?Click to expand...


No honey. Its not scary either. You can pm me anytime with any questions..


----------



## shaerichelle

fifi 

You didnt do anything wrong :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Ouch I went for bloods today and she couldn't find a vein... hmmm anyway after about 8 attempts I decided to go home drink loads of water and some electrolytes. Since I'm a Nursing Practitioner I decided to tell her how to feel for veins because the poor dear was just the Doctors Receptionist. Finally after the first attempt she got the vein and I had my bloods drawn lol......

Strange though I'm not big either so maybe she shouldn't be taken blood if she can't find veins. :cry:

U/S on Tuesday they canceled today so it will straight after ovulation :wacko: I can't stand to have another miscarriage I really hope we get to the bottom of what is happening. My Doctor told me not take the progesterone he gave me until the bloods come back and they come back days after Ovulation :cry:

Fifi hun I think your comment wasn't offensive. :hugs: Missed you in these parts!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Was dropping in to join discussion about charting, as Im a newbie and I have BBT on the way. 

This is a difficult experience, a lot of things can rub us the wrong way... and it is not up to us to say it wasnt offensive if it wasnt directed at us. I understand how things can be taken negatively (if it isnt bright and optimistic in totality) but I also see how some can not realize it was causing offense. I just wanted to say I disagree with the way everyone is so readily confirming non-offense to something that doesn't apply to them. 

This is such a hard time for us all. Most of us have been trying a really long time and are troopers for sticking with it. You take hormones and nerves, and then the one-sided delivery of a message through the internet and it can cause some upset. Maybe someone should ask Mrskcbrown if she is okay, and pat her on the back and say we are all here for her instead of saying, "I don't understand why she'd take something so out of context and be upset by it." We are all stressed out and hormonal and I can see how ANYTHING could be taken out of context.


----------



## mrskcbrown

First of all, Foxy, Shaerichelle, Moochacha & Nicole, not one time did I say that she said anything negative towards me:growlmad:. What I said basically is, "let me have my moment of optimism", even if I do get AF, so what:shrug:! Dont I have a right to be optimistic:dohh:? Second, I didnt ask her to apologize. She did it of her own free will. Sorry if you thought I was fishing for support, well Im not. If you give it fine, if not fine. Im my own biggest supporter:thumbup:. Ive been doing this long enough to know the rollercoaster of TTCing:wacko:.
So you can continue to support Fifi-folle, maybe because she has been here longer or whatever, but I have every right as well to say what I feel. This is an open thread.

My apologies if I have offended anyone but I will always speak my mind and what I feel.

Again, I hope everyone gets their BFP, rather sooner than later.

Be blessed!:hugs:


----------



## JB3

Morning ladies

Foxy - im sorry hun, it was looking so good for you. well done for PMA

Moochacha - ouch, GL with the u/s on tuesday

Nicoloe - hurray for o, fingers crossed this is your month

Fifi - folle - I wouldnt worry about anything you said, mrskcbrown has said that you didnt say anything offensive towards her. You felt that you had and all the girls here reassured you. If people dont like that support then thats their problem. You have built up a close community on here and although I have only been here since January I would like to think that I know you enough by now to know you never ment to cause offence (again not saying that you did) :hugs::hus:


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies

im just wondering if any of u would mine looking at my chart as ff keeps changing my ov date as i thought i was 10dpo today but it moved my ov date back so it says im 13dpo! thanks for any info

:dust: :dust: to everyone


----------



## tidyroom

:dust:Morning girls, Update on my temps. I got a rise this morning so ff has indicated ov on cd10 and this is the day I thought I had. Feeling better about it. Maybe there was other factors that affected that temp drop so just going to disregard it i think. But I will dev look into your suggestion of Blood Stagnation though. 

All your comments and support have been fab. Can I stick around and coninue my journey with you all please?

:dust:


----------



## moochacha

mrskcbrown said:


> First of all, Foxy, Shaerichelle, Moochacha & Nicole, not one time did I say that she said anything negative towards me:growlmad:. What I said basically is, "let me have my moment of optimism", even if I do get AF, so what:shrug:! Dont I have a right to be optimistic:dohh:? Second, I didnt ask her to apologize. She did it of her own free will. Sorry if you thought I was fishing for support, well Im not. If you give it fine, if not fine. Im my own biggest supporter:thumbup:. Ive been doing this long enough to know the rollercoaster of TTCing:wacko:.
> So you can continue to support Fifi-folle, maybe because she has been here longer or whatever, but I have every right as well to say what I feel. This is an open thread.
> 
> My apologies if I have offended anyone but I will always speak my mind and what I feel.
> 
> Again, I hope everyone gets their BFP, rather sooner than later.
> 
> Be blessed!:hugs:

Ouch please I don't want to be dragged into this... seriously I'm going through hell this is my first month trying after my MC at almost 9 weeks pregnant. I'm getting treated for reoccurring MC after 3 MC's and 1 stillborn born at 40 weeks died of lack of oxygen.

These ladies have been a GOD sent to me and we have never had any kind of miscommunication in this tread at all.

Please don't jump down my throat for making fifi feel ok since she was the ONLY one EVER to message me after I had my MC. Even my best friend ignored my email that I lost our baby but fifi messaged me in my darkest hour.

No one in this thread would ever want to hurt you mrskcbrown actually I personally kept an eye on your chart because your on your first month of clomid as well. But if you read my post I have spent the whole morning and the Doctors office getting a lot of needles, waiting for U/S I couldn't elaborate on the situation as I was personally feeling down myself.

I am a Nurse I don't like to play school games of she said she said. I want us all to achieve our goals as we are all the this together. So please if you may don't mention me in mis-communication because I'm going through a hurtful time way more than I actually will ever let on.

We totally support you, truly from our hearts support YOU _mrskcbrown_. I can pretty much say I have been on this thread since last year that NO ONE would ever dream about taking your positively and this is all just one big mis-communication, but don't take it out of us or me especially me... You have no idea what it's like to lose baby after baby after baby DH and I have been praying for a baby and trying for many many years now, and this is the only thread I am really active in so please don't make me feel bad and guilty in it. It hurts me deeply that you're angry at me for nothing and projecting negativity towards me in my time of need. :cry:

I might not have all my angels on my signature and mention them often but that's because they are too dear to my heart that I can't open up and talk about them freely as some people because if I think about all I have lost I could possibly die from the pain. Yet this morning I went into the Doctor and had to talk about every baby we have lost again and have all that pain flooding back to me. So don't bring me into some very petty STUPID fight.

Thanks...

Now as for me that really ruined my night, I'm going to get off this site and spend the night with my husband since we've been emotionally messed up today with our Doctors appointment. 

Hope you get that much wanted bfp mrskcbrown.


----------



## tidyroom

xshell79 said:


> hi ladies
> 
> im just wondering if any of u would mine looking at my chart as ff keeps changing my ov date as i thought i was 10dpo today but it moved my ov date back so it says im 13dpo! thanks for any info
> 
> :dust: :dust: to everyone

Hi, I have had a looka t your chart but I really do no know. Just wanted to wish you luck and just go with when you think you ov'ed. Goodluck Hun


----------



## foxyloxy28

shell - I agree with FF at the moment. Your temps are around the same mark as last cycles post-o temps and I can only see one temp shift where FF suggests. Fingers crossed for you.

tidy - don't disregard that temp hun, it's nothing to worry about. Your chart looks fab. 

We'd be more than happy to have you alonh for the ttc ride :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

moochacha - don't feel you have to justify anything you say hun. I just wanted to say that you are so incredibly brave continuing on after all the heartache you have been through. I can't imagine how difficult it must be for those of you who have suffered from miscarriages (or still birth). I won't even pretend to say I have any idea what you are all going through.

I hope that this can be put behind everyone and we can continue to support each other through our highs and lows.

:hugs: for all you have had to endure today. Enjoy your evening with your wonderful DH.


----------



## fifi-folle

Good morning girls, hope everyone is well and the witch is staying away from those of you heading to a BFP and everyone else is surviving the :witch: or :sex: all the way to ov and beyond.
I have also had acupuncture, it can really make a difference, it doesn't hurt, it's just a bit odd. Acupuncture helped reduce my endo pain a bit and lighten my AFs to a more manageable level. I also had my 3 BFPs when I was having acu, not sure if it's linked but DH has agreed to pay for more sessions if we don't get a BFP again in the next 3 months.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Great news that your DH is going to pay for more sessions fifi. I just couldn't bare the thought of all those needles :haha:


----------



## pickle76

Tidy - your chart's looking good!

Feeling bit down today - FF shows that I've ovulated but still don't think I have. Had to disregard a temp due to no sleep and being up most of the night, but even the temps that are 'ok' aren't much above my coverline. Am going to assume I still haven't OV'd. Have an appt with my GP in about 10 days.

Had horrible cramps last night too, so maybe AF is finally on her way. Am sure it would be too early for possible Implantation cramps lol.

Need a hug! x


----------



## fifi-folle

Oh Pickle I see what you mean, it is a bit difficult to tell when/if you have ov'd. I would even guess you could have ov'd around day 19 but then you would have +ve hpt or AF by now. Perhaps your body has tried to ov and not managed, maybe due to a functional cyst. When you see your GP hopefully they will agree to do a blood test to check for ovulation or pregnancy. Are your cycles normally regular?


----------



## fifi-folle

Foxy it's not that bad really! Unless you are like my DH in which case it would be pointless as he would be throwing up and passing out at the sight of all those needles. The only time I have seen him truly vulnerable was when we were at the hospital and they sprung on him that he would have to have one measly tube of blood taken, versus my 6!!! If you don't like the idea of acupuncture then reflexology has some similarities, or even shiatsu massage.


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Fifi. FF originally put ov at day 19. But then when I dropped below coverline (have a different coverline now lol) and didn't get AF or BFP, it took cross hairs off.

My cycles always used to be regular (30 - 32 days) before the depo shot. I had my last shot in Oct 08 and periods didn't return til Nov 09. Don't think I've ov'd since and my cycles have been all over the place. Am concerned they're not going to sort themselves out on their own.

I had a 21 day progesterone test done which came back v low, showing I hadn't ov'd then.

Just bit low today as my WTT story is long enough, without probs emerging in my TTC!

Thanks for your reply. Means a lot when people offer support. Hugs to you xxxxxx


----------



## fifi-folle

pickle76 said:


> Thanks Fifi. FF originally put ov at day 19. But then when I dropped below coverline (have a different coverline now lol) and didn't get AF or BFP, it took cross hairs off.
> 
> My cycles always used to be regular (30 - 32 days) before the depo shot. I had my last shot in Oct 08 and periods didn't return til Nov 09. Don't think I've ov'd since and my cycles have been all over the place. Am concerned they're not going to sort themselves out on their own.
> 
> I had a 21 day progesterone test done which came back v low, showing I hadn't ov'd then.
> 
> Just bit low today as my WTT story is long enough, without probs emerging in my TTC!
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Means a lot when people offer support. Hugs to you xxxxxx

Will your doctor give you clomid to help ovulation? Or refer you to a FS or gynae? I understand how frustrating it can be not knowing what's going on. :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

fifi-folle said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Fifi. FF originally put ov at day 19. But then when I dropped below coverline (have a different coverline now lol) and didn't get AF or BFP, it took cross hairs off.
> 
> My cycles always used to be regular (30 - 32 days) before the depo shot. I had my last shot in Oct 08 and periods didn't return til Nov 09. Don't think I've ov'd since and my cycles have been all over the place. Am concerned they're not going to sort themselves out on their own.
> 
> I had a 21 day progesterone test done which came back v low, showing I hadn't ov'd then.
> 
> Just bit low today as my WTT story is long enough, without probs emerging in my TTC!
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Means a lot when people offer support. Hugs to you xxxxxx
> 
> Will your doctor give you clomid to help ovulation? Or refer you to a FS or gynae? I understand how frustrating it can be not knowing what's going on. :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm not sure. We've only been TTC since Jan but as I'm 34 and have type 1 diabetes and my periods not showing any sign of sorting themselves out, I'm hoping he'll do something sooner rather than later. The doc who ordered the 21 day bloods was a locum, so this will be the 1st time I'll have seen my own GP about it. He's usually really good so hoping he can help. Will be stalking this thread in the meantime. It does help hearing other people's stories and learning stuff every day.

Do hope things start working out for you too. Hugs xx


----------



## xshell79

hi pickle76 
ive been in a similar situation as urself...i was on depo provera for a year had my last injection sept 2007 and my periods never returned untill aug 2009 i got a :bfp: in dec but unfortunatly i mc in jan ..june time last year my docs sent me for blood test i was sent for an internal scan to see if i had pcos which wasnt typical then to a gyno specialist he said i had pcos due to not have af for 18months but in the nxt sentence he said my scan showed my ovaries are fine so since mymc and not sure if i had af a month ago so i had bloods done and waiting on results ready for another scan and a second opinion...ur gp should be helpful and look into whats happing since coming of depo ....hope u get more answers to whats going on ... message me if u liketo chat more etc

its very fustrating isnt it but i hope u get to recieve the help u need in sorting out ur cycles!!!

:dust:


----------



## pickle76

xshell79 said:


> hi pickle76
> ive been in a similar situation as urself...i was on depo provera for a year had my last injection sept 2007 and my periods never returned untill aug 2009 i got a :bfp: in dec but unfortunatly i mc in jan ..june time last year my docs sent me for blood test i was sent for an internal scan to see if i had pcos which wasnt typical then to a gyno specialist he said i had pcos due to not have af for 18months but in the nxt sentence he said my scan showed my ovaries are fine so since mymc and not sure if i had af a month ago so i had bloods done and waiting on results ready for another scan and a second opinion...ur gp should be helpful and look into whats happing since coming of depo ....hope u get more answers to whats going on ... message me if u liketo chat more etc
> 
> its very fustrating isnt it but i hope u get to recieve the help u need in sorting out ur cycles!!!
> 
> 
> :dust:

Aww thanks. So sorry to hear about your MC. Do hope this is your month, your chart is looking good so far. Will let you know what doc says - I'd wondered about PCOS too. Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

moochacha said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> First of all, Foxy, Shaerichelle, Moochacha & Nicole, not one time did I say that she said anything negative towards me:growlmad:. What I said basically is, "let me have my moment of optimism", even if I do get AF, so what:shrug:! Dont I have a right to be optimistic:dohh:? Second, I didnt ask her to apologize. She did it of her own free will. Sorry if you thought I was fishing for support, well Im not. If you give it fine, if not fine. Im my own biggest supporter:thumbup:. Ive been doing this long enough to know the rollercoaster of TTCing:wacko:.
> So you can continue to support Fifi-folle, maybe because she has been here longer or whatever, but I have every right as well to say what I feel. This is an open thread.
> 
> My apologies if I have offended anyone but I will always speak my mind and what I feel.
> 
> Again, I hope everyone gets their BFP, rather sooner than later.
> 
> Be blessed!:hugs:
> 
> Ouch please I don't want to be dragged into this... seriously I'm going through hell this is my first month trying after my MC at almost 9 weeks pregnant. I'm getting treated for reoccurring MC after 3 MC's and 1 stillborn born at 40 weeks died of lack of oxygen.
> 
> These ladies have been a GOD sent to me and we have never had any kind of miscommunication in this tread at all.
> 
> Please don't jump down my throat for making fifi feel ok since she was the ONLY one EVER to message me after I had my MC. Even my best friend ignored my email that I lost our baby but fifi messaged me in my darkest hour.
> 
> No one in this thread would ever want to hurt you mrskcbrown actually I personally kept an eye on your chart because your on your first month of clomid as well. But if you read my post I have spent the whole morning and the Doctors office getting a lot of needles, waiting for U/S I couldn't elaborate on the situation as I was personally feeling down myself.
> 
> I am a Nurse I don't like to play school games of she said she said. I want us all to achieve our goals as we are all the this together. So please if you may don't mention me in mis-communication because I'm going through a hurtful time way more than I actually will ever let on.
> 
> We totally support you, truly from our hearts support YOU _mrskcbrown_. I can pretty much say I have been on this thread since last year that NO ONE would ever dream about taking your positively and this is all just one big mis-communication, but don't take it out of us or me especially me... You have no idea what it's like to lose baby after baby after baby DH and I have been praying for a baby and trying for many many years now, and this is the only thread I am really active in so please don't make me feel bad and guilty in it. It hurts me deeply that you're angry at me for nothing and projecting negativity towards me in my time of need. :cry:
> 
> I might not have all my angels on my signature and mention them often but that's because they are too dear to my heart that I can't open up and talk about them freely as some people because if I think about all I have lost I could possibly die from the pain. Yet this morning I went into the Doctor and had to talk about every baby we have lost again and have all that pain flooding back to me. So don't bring me into some very petty STUPID fight.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Now as for me that really ruined my night, I'm going to get off this site and spend the night with my husband since we've been emotionally messed up today with our Doctors appointment.
> 
> Hope you get that much wanted bfp mrskcbrown.Click to expand...

Geez, Im not mad at anyone! 

First let me apologize if I hurt your feelings in anyway, that was not my intention. My intention was to let you all know that I did not think she said anything negative. It was as though you all were making it like I felt like she said something negative. It was as though too much was read into my statement. Again, I am allowed to say what I need to say here. Also, Im an educator and Im not playing school games either.

Next, I have had miscarriages, and even though I didnt reveal that to anyone here, doesnt mean that I dont feel the pain that you feel with TTC. This is also NOT my first month on clomid. I have been taking clomid on and off for 3 years. I have also been taking femara, and metformin on and off and nothing! I have been trying to have a baby for 9 years. So the pain you feel is both relevant to you and me and many others.

I am a christian and will continue to pray for the needs of this board:hugs:.
Im so over this conversation.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just popping on to see how my charting ladies are doing and to give hugs and kisses if needed. As always I have everything crossed for your BFPs and am constantly checking this thread to see if there is any news. Moochacha, sorry you were feeling down yesterday so special big hugs to you. xxx


----------



## pickle76

mrskcbrown - so sorry to hear what a long hard road it's been for you TTC. You're in my prayers and sending you a hug xxx

Moochacha - really hope you feel bit better today and were able to spend some time with your hubby looking after each other xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Do you all think I finally ovd early? I am so nervous for tomorrows temp and need some hope!


----------



## shaerichelle

mrskcbrown- good luck on your bfp.


----------



## pickle76

shaerichelle said:


> Do you all think I finally ovd early? I am so nervous for tomorrows temp and need some hope!

Looks like you ov'd on cd14. When did you think you ov'd? Hope your temp stays up tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi fifi darling hope you are well. 

Foxy how are you?

Who is asking acupuncture? I got it for four weeks.. Think it really helped me:)


----------



## shaerichelle

pickle76 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Do you all think I finally ovd early? I am so nervous for tomorrows temp and need some hope!
> 
> Looks like you ov'd on cd14. When did you think you ov'd? Hope your temp stays up tomorrow! :thumbup:Click to expand...

cd 14 or 15.. I had ewcm and high cervix for those two days.
I had twinges those days very different from last two cycles.

I hope I did because oving on cd 48 and cd70 is ridiculous.


----------



## shaerichelle

And after looking at your chart.. Pickle.. you know what I mean about the long cycles!


----------



## pickle76

shaerichelle said:


> And after looking at your chart.. Pickle.. you know what I mean about the long cycles!

Lol yeah I do! Well your chart looks pretty good so am really hoping for you! I've been really crampy today so no idea if that's AF on the way. Still not convinced I even ov'd! Baby dust to you, and some OV dust would do for me hahahahaa! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi ladies,
Can someone look at my chart? I dont think ive ovulated although ff says i have?! Feeling really fed up today :(


----------



## shaerichelle

pickle76 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> And after looking at your chart.. Pickle.. you know what I mean about the long cycles!
> 
> Lol yeah I do! Well your chart looks pretty good so am really hoping for you! I've been really crampy today so no idea if that's AF on the way. Still not convinced I even ov'd! Baby dust to you, and some OV dust would do for me hahahahaa! xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Take your pos opk out and put in the notes.. FF reads those and the cm so it might be judging off of that and the temps.

Thats where all my stuff is so it doesnt base it off of that.

Thanks this is my first good chart.

ovulation :dust: !!


----------



## shaerichelle

dreamofabean said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can someone look at my chart? I dont think ive ovulated although ff says i have?! Feeling really fed up today :(

Im not sure because I see no real temp shift.
take all the cam and opk and put them in the notes and see if it still gives you the same information.:)


----------



## pickle76

dreamofabean said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can someone look at my chart? I dont think ive ovulated although ff says i have?! Feeling really fed up today :(

Aww sorry you're feeling blue. I've had a look at your chart and I'm not sure. I suppose if your temps stay up now then you could well have ov'd when FF says you did xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks hun, i honestly dont think i did at all. Had some blood streaks in cm so think af will be on her way in the next few days :( xx


----------



## pickle76

shaerichelle said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> And after looking at your chart.. Pickle.. you know what I mean about the long cycles!
> 
> Lol yeah I do! Well your chart looks pretty good so am really hoping for you! I've been really crampy today so no idea if that's AF on the way. Still not convinced I even ov'd! Baby dust to you, and some OV dust would do for me hahahahaa! xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Take your pos opk out and put in the notes.. FF reads those and the cm so it might be judging off of that and the temps.
> 
> Thats where all my stuff is so it doesnt base it off of that.
> 
> Thanks this is my first good chart.
> 
> ovulation :dust: !!Click to expand...

Thanks for the ov dust :haha:

Have just tried what you said, and took the +'ve opk out, and yep doesn't show ovulation then. But have put it back in as I never get positives so that was quite significant for me. But think it's safer to assume I haven't ov'd. Will keep bd'ing as long as this cramping doesn't carry on! xx


----------



## dreamofabean

shaerichelle said:


> dreamofabean said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Can someone look at my chart? I dont think ive ovulated although ff says i have?! Feeling really fed up today :(
> 
> Im not sure because I see no real temp shift.
> take all the cam and opk and put them in the notes and see if it still gives you the same information.:)Click to expand...

I took the cm out and it removed the crosshairs. So im guessing my instinct was right. No ovulation for me :( I used AC this month and have had so many faint lines on opks up to almost positive ones but no positive. Will not be taking it again :cry:


----------



## pickle76

dreamofabean said:


> Thanks hun, i honestly dont think i did at all. Had some blood streaks in cm so think af will be on her way in the next few days :( xx

Well you never know. If your temp stays up for another couple of days I wouldn't be surprised if FF changes your ov day to cd26. Would that tie in with when you had blood streaked cm? Because that could poss be ov bleeding. And sometimes you can have a fallback rise with ov temps. Don't want to get your hopes up, but also don't want you to assume it's all over! xx


----------



## pickle76

dreamofabean said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreamofabean said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Can someone look at my chart? I dont think ive ovulated although ff says i have?! Feeling really fed up today :(
> 
> Im not sure because I see no real temp shift.
> take all the cam and opk and put them in the notes and see if it still gives you the same information.:)Click to expand...
> 
> I took the cm out and it removed the crosshairs. So im guessing my instinct was right. No ovulation for me :( I used AC this month and have had so many faint lines on opks up to almost positive ones but no positive. Will not be taking it again :cry:Click to expand...

I use opk's and never got a positive until I started testing late evening. I used to test mid afternoon or early evening, but think my urine may have been too diluted. It may be worth testing at a different time after having nothing to drink for at least 3 hrs and not peeing either! Tricky!! xx


----------



## dreamofabean

pickle76 said:


> dreamofabean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, i honestly dont think i did at all. Had some blood streaks in cm so think af will be on her way in the next few days :( xx
> 
> Well you never know. If your temp stays up for another couple of days I wouldn't be surprised if FF changes your ov day to cd26. Would that tie in with when you had blood streaked cm? Because that could poss be ov bleeding. And sometimes you can have a fallback rise with ov temps. Don't want to get your hopes up, but also don't want you to assume it's all over! xxClick to expand...

Thanks honey. I had some peachy/brown cm yesterday and then some streaks in my softcup after BDing this morning. Lat month i had spotting for about 5 days before AF so im assuming that is what this is? I had a couple of glasses of wine last night, i think that's why my te,p was up this morning x


----------



## pickle76

dreamofabean said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreamofabean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, i honestly dont think i did at all. Had some blood streaks in cm so think af will be on her way in the next few days :( xx
> 
> Well you never know. If your temp stays up for another couple of days I wouldn't be surprised if FF changes your ov day to cd26. Would that tie in with when you had blood streaked cm? Because that could poss be ov bleeding. And sometimes you can have a fallback rise with ov temps. Don't want to get your hopes up, but also don't want you to assume it's all over! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks honey. I had some peachy/brown cm yesterday and then some streaks in my softcup after BDing this morning. Lat month i had spotting for about 5 days before AF so im assuming that is what this is? I had a couple of glasses of wine last night, i think that's why my te,p was up this morning xClick to expand...

Maybe then. Well if this sin't your month the I do hope AF shows her unwelcome face quickly to get the waiting over and done with so you can start again. I'm kind of hoping the same for me. Guess we have to just keep hoping for a BFP in the end :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks honey, your help is much appreciated x


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies, i hope everyone is doing well. :dust: to all :) 

i just was wondering if someone would be able to take some time to look at my chart (click on my ticker.) 

i am pretty regular and o'ed on cd16 last month of a 30 day cycle. on cd15 i got a smiley on my CB OPK. i was also bloated, had sore nipples, and twinges in my right abdomen. i was pretty confident i o'ed near that. however, FF still hasn't predicted my o though. i drank last night, so my today temp really isn't that accurate, but tomorrows will be. i just want to make sure that i ovulate. anyone?

thanks ladies!


----------



## Helly

HI nevertogether, OV in CD17 looks right, see what the next two temps do, if they stay elevated you should get your crosshairs x


----------



## nevertogether

hey helly - i'm still new to the charting and i appreciate your help. i wanted to ask, by looking at my chart, how did you know i O'ed on CD17?


----------



## pickle76

nevertogether said:


> hey helly - i'm still new to the charting and i appreciate your help. i wanted to ask, by looking at my chart, how did you know i O'ed on CD17?

Hi,

Yes it looks like you may have ov'd yesterday, the reason being that you recorded Egg White CM and a positive ov test. Ovulation often occurs the day after so it may have been today. If your temperature stays up for another couple of days, Fertility Friend will probably show ovulation for day 17 or 18.

Hope so! xx


----------



## molly85

hey all,
poping in again advice needed I had 2 temps for today OH woke me when he came in from work it was 36.05 then and 36.65rond abouts when i wokeup 4 hours later.which one do i use. the higher one would send me triphastic the lower one would either say AF is on the way or I didn't O in a few days.I have yet to get apositive OPK but then again i do appear to be a freak of nature. hope all you girls are well


----------



## moochacha

pickle76 said:


> Tidy - your chart's looking good!
> 
> Feeling bit down today - FF shows that I've ovulated but still don't think I have. Had to disregard a temp due to no sleep and being up most of the night, but even the temps that are 'ok' aren't much above my coverline. Am going to assume I still haven't OV'd. Have an appt with my GP in about 10 days.
> 
> Had horrible cramps last night too, so maybe AF is finally on her way. Am sure it would be too early for possible Implantation cramps lol.
> 
> Need a hug! x

Oh hun here is the biggest hun ever :hugs: I hope the GP can shed some light hunnie :flower:


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> Good morning girls, hope everyone is well and the witch is staying away from those of you heading to a BFP and everyone else is surviving the :witch: or :sex: all the way to ov and beyond.
> I have also had acupuncture, it can really make a difference, it doesn't hurt, it's just a bit odd. Acupuncture helped reduce my endo pain a bit and lighten my AFs to a more manageable level. I also had my 3 BFPs when I was having acu, not sure if it's linked but DH has agreed to pay for more sessions if we don't get a BFP again in the next 3 months.

wooohooo :happydance: you're a brave lady, though I might upgrade my health insurance so I can have acupuncture. I'm just too scared :dohh:

Fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Do you all think I finally ovd early? I am so nervous for tomorrows temp and need some hope!
> 
> Looks like you ov'd on cd14. When did you think you ov'd? Hope your temp stays up tomorrow! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> cd 14 or 15.. I had ewcm and high cervix for those two days.
> I had twinges those days very different from last two cycles.
> 
> I hope I did because oving on cd 48 and cd70 is ridiculous.Click to expand...

I'm thinking CD14 that looks like a nice ovulation dip to me :dust: praying for you sweetheart!

Sorry girls for all the posts I'm typing from my iPhone. I think I ovulated yesterday despite the negative OPK when I play around with FF it gives me crosshairs on CD15 which is about right because I normally have a ovulation dip in temp on ovulation day. I wasn't prepared for ovulation though DH and I have only being BD every second day so when I got a temp raise this morning I jumped his bones to get a "last chance" in :rofl:. I'm not feeling to confidant about this cycle lacking BD. Might have to have some "last chance" :sex: again tonight. :rofl:

Thanks ladies for all the wonderful support for yesterday, I was feeling pretty low which doesn't happen often up when I do feel down it's normally really bad. Alas I'm feeling much better today onwards and upwards I say!!!


----------



## moochacha

molly85 said:


> hey all,
> poping in again advice needed I had 2 temps for today OH woke me when he came in from work it was 36.05 then and 36.65rond abouts when i wokeup 4 hours later.which one do i use. the higher one would send me triphastic the lower one would either say AF is on the way or I didn't O in a few days.I have yet to get apositive OPK but then again i do appear to be a freak of nature. hope all you girls are well

hey hun the ladies normally choose a middle temp when this kind of thing happens or you could use the FF temperature correction utility.

You're chart is looking great, don't stress to much about the neg OPK I'm right there with you being a freak of nature I've never got a positive OPK I don't know why I bother with them at all. :flower: Good luck hun :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

hi moochacha. :hugs: always here. You can pm me anytime. I hear ya on the down days.

I played with my hart to and ff says cd 15 but I need to have a temp of 97.8 tomorrow. Good luck ... Hope this is a lucky cycle for us both!


----------



## molly85

Ta very much didn't relise that function was ther average wake up timesa bit dodgy so went with the time i would use if i was off work


----------



## pickle76

Thanks for the :hugs: Moochacha. Glad you're feeling a bit better. I'm a bit cheerier too! xxxx


----------



## moochacha

pickle76 said:


> Thanks for the :hugs: Moochacha. Glad you're feeling a bit better. I'm a bit cheerier too! xxxx

That's great hun :hugs: glad you're feeling better


----------



## pickle76

Awww just put my temp in for this morning, and FF has removed the crosshairs. Oh well, I'd been saying that I didn't think I'd ov'd anyway. How long is this cycle going to be??!!!!!:shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies - thanks a lot for your help on my chart. i'm confused as to why it wouldn't say i O'ed on CD15, because of the temp dip and my pos OPK. same temp this morning as yesterday and still no crosshairs. i'm hoping tomorrows temp will give me crosshairs for some day! i usually O CD16:)


----------



## tidyroom

Hi girls, its me again. Sorry to go on with another question but this morning at my normal time I got another rise to 97.90 and when I have entered it into ff it has indicated a white dot instead of blue. What does that mean?? I though it did that if there was inconsistency with timing. But I dont think there has been. 

Anyone got any help to a frustrated first time charter.


----------



## NicoleB

tidyroom said:


> Hi girls, its me again. Sorry to go on with another question but this morning at my normal time I got another rise to 97.90 and when I have entered it into ff it has indicated a white dot instead of blue. What does that mean?? I though it did that if there was inconsistency with timing. But I dont think there has been.
> 
> Anyone got any help to a frustrated first time charter.

the white dot means you took your temp at a different time then normal..either over 30 minutes early or over 30 minutes late! :hugs: MMM P just noticed you said you thought your timing is on so to be honest I dont know why FF gave you a white dot I thought it only did that for off timing.


----------



## NicoleB

tidyroom said:


> Hi girls, its me again. Sorry to go on with another question but this morning at my normal time I got another rise to 97.90 and when I have entered it into ff it has indicated a white dot instead of blue. What does that mean?? I though it did that if there was inconsistency with timing. But I dont think there has been.
> 
> Anyone got any help to a frustrated first time charter.

I found this on FF..

Open Circles and Dots:
If something in the data indicates that the temperature may be slightly inaccurate (either by events selected in the Special data area or by a time difference larger than normal), the temperature is plotted using a circle instead of a dot. Please note that these points do not need to be discarded. The circle will just indicate to the reader areas on the chart where the data may be less accurate.


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya ladies, I haven't been herein the loooongest time!! I finally had my first AF after my m/c, so we're back on with the baby dancing :D

I noticed that my chart looks a bit wierd though... it's really up and down. I'm not sure if it's because I've had a cold and the days it's up I've woken up and felt awful. 

Could somebody take a look and let me know what they think? And also, FF is saying that my luteal phase is 17 days... isn't that a bit long? :S Or am I being paranoid? lol

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

tidyroom said:


> Hi girls, its me again. Sorry to go on with another question but this morning at my normal time I got another rise to 97.90 and when I have entered it into ff it has indicated a white dot instead of blue. What does that mean?? I though it did that if there was inconsistency with timing. But I dont think there has been.
> 
> Anyone got any help to a frustrated first time charter.

FF gives you an open dot if you select things like "sleep deprived" in the specific info tab. So if you ticked that then maybe that's why :)

XxX




Edit - I just looked at your chart and you have selected sleep deprived lol... that's why it's an open dot :)


----------



## pickle76

nevertogether said:


> hey ladies - thanks a lot for your help on my chart. i'm confused as to why it wouldn't say i O'ed on CD15, because of the temp dip and my pos OPK. same temp this morning as yesterday and still no crosshairs. i'm hoping tomorrows temp will give me crosshairs for some day! i usually O CD16:)

Hi,

Because you also recorded EWCM Fertility Friend will probably say you ovulated on day 17. It waits for at least 3 temps in the higher range to signal possible ovulation, so if you get another high temp tomorrow it will prob put the cross-hairs in for ovulation x


----------



## shaerichelle

Doesnt look like I ovd yet :cry:

Pickle sorry about your cycle :hugs:

Nicole loving your chart.


----------



## pickle76

shaerichelle :hugs: to you too. Sending some of that ov dust back your way! xx


----------



## sahrene1978

Sorry for being absent. Life with newborn puppies is almost like having babies in the house again. Little sleep and lack of focus. 

I still have not started my AF but I took a test Friday and this morning and still have :bfn: so either I did not O when I and FF says I did or maybe I did twice. I started thinking of all the nausea I was having and I had that last month before I O'ed and shortly there after. So I am just going to watch my days and see if when I do start if that is around 14 days. Part of me wants to stop charting and temping only because I feel like I am messing things up by thinking too much about it. Plus I have blown my chances this month again by thinking I O'ed at the wrong time and not doing and bding after that.. Ugh... I am so frustrated.....


Sorry for my rant.. My temp this morning was on a full uninterrupted night sleep also..
Sahrene


----------



## JB3

Meh
Had my bloods done 19 days ago, due back for my 21 day bloods on Tuesday but guess what, today i have started spotting. Im only on CD 19
I'm so annoyed that I haven't charted this month as I have no idea what my body is up to!!!
Do you think that I should still have my bloods taken on Tuesday??

Thanks

:wave: kaede


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies, well oh decided i should test earlier and i got a :bfn: with this afternoons urine, would it make a difference ? im going to test again in the morning with fmu ..thats if af has stayed away!!!


:dust; :dust:


----------



## pickle76

xshell79 said:


> hi ladies, well oh decided i should test earlier and i got a :bfn: with this afternoons urine, would it make a difference ? im going to test again in the morning with fmu ..thats if af has stayed away!!!
> 
> 
> :dust; :dust:

Ooh hope it's good news in the morning! Your afternoon urine could have been too diluted unless you hadn't drunk for a good few hours, and not peed either. Definitely try tomorrow! xxxxxxx


----------



## pickle76

Have just been babysitting for a good friend, and my husband came with me this time. It felt so nice looking after their little 5 month old and taking it in turns to do the holding and soothing. Just sat and watched hubby rocking her and felt so many emotions! So want to have our own little bundle....think my uterus actually aches :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Mine aches everytime I see a baby.


----------



## pickle76

shaerichelle said:


> Mine aches everytime I see a baby.

It's a horrible feeling isn't it? I was trying to be upbeat about it, but have just made the mistake of checking Facebook and the last of my friends from school has just announced he and his wife are expecting. Feels like I've had the stuffing knocked out of me again. It was quite a large group of frinds and every single one of them has a child - most have more than one. And I can't even bloody ovulate. Sorry for another rant. Hope you're ok xxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Pickle darling look at my last chart. Now I did something different I got fed up and decided to take chaste tree berry/agnus cactus/vitex for 3 days! then 2 days after I stopped I ovd. Maybe you can try it. but you look like you have issues like me long cycles and no ov. Then this new cycle I tried soy isoflavones for cd 5-9 and hopefully I have ovd.


----------



## shaerichelle

pickle76 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Mine aches everytime I see a baby.
> 
> It's a horrible feeling isn't it? I was trying to be upbeat about it, but have just made the mistake of checking Facebook and the last of my friends from school has just announced he and his wife are expecting. Feels like I've had the stuffing knocked out of me again. It was quite a large group of frinds and every single one of them has a child - most have more than one. And I can't even bloody ovulate. Sorry for another rant. Hope you're ok xxxxxxClick to expand...

I have a had a freaking headache for four days and now day 5 today I get a migraine. Sigh 
I am lucky and have one, I had him with my first hubby and love him to pieces and I have two stepdaughters, We would feel so blessed with one.. But after 8 months of torture I am getting tired. It is horrible. I cant stand facebook. I have two friends who are the same age as me who had babies recently. One is her first the other its her second. and the pictures make me tear up. 

Have you thought about acupuncture? I did it for four weeks and I think it helped to change my temps and make them more normal.


----------



## lace&pearls

Hey all :) would anybody mind habing a quick peek at my chart? I don't think I have but wanted to see if you possibly though I might have ovulated in the last couple days as temp went up a fraction & had a tiny bit of spotting (which is new to me) I'm experiencing a very..very..very long cycle (cd88!) lol but had already booked a docs appointment for thursday hoping he might give me something/anything but just wanted to make sure I hadn't ovulated in the last couple days (it was the spotting that threw me! .. never had that before)

Thanks for having a look xxxx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cd8c0

I also had an 'almost' positive OPK a few days ago, but this is not unusual for me :wacko:


----------



## pickle76

shaerichelle said:


> Pickle darling look at my last chart. Now I did something different I got fed up and decided to take chaste tree berry/agnus cactus/vitex for 3 days! then 2 days after I stopped I ovd. Maybe you can try it. but you look like you have issues like me long cycles and no ov. Then this new cycle I tried soy isoflavones for cd 5-9 and hopefully I have ovd.

Thanks shaerichelle, but am bit wary of taking anything. Firstly I have type 1 diabetes and so don't want to take anything that could mess with my stupid and very sensitive blood sugar levels. Also I tried Evening Primrose Oil for a few weeks and it gave me an upset stomach and very up and down temps - even more than usual and that was on a low dose. I'll see what doc says on 12th!

Thanks hun. Must go to bed. It's midnight here and hubby wants to BD to be on the safe side :winkwink: Take care and speak soon. Will keep an eye on your chart! xxx


----------



## pickle76

shaerichelle said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Mine aches everytime I see a baby.
> 
> It's a horrible feeling isn't it? I was trying to be upbeat about it, but have just made the mistake of checking Facebook and the last of my friends from school has just announced he and his wife are expecting. Feels like I've had the stuffing knocked out of me again. It was quite a large group of frinds and every single one of them has a child - most have more than one. And I can't even bloody ovulate. Sorry for another rant. Hope you're ok xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I have a had a freaking headache for four days and now day 5 today I get a migraine. Sigh
> I am lucky and have one, I had him with my first hubby and love him to pieces and I have two stepdaughters, We would feel so blessed with one.. But after 8 months of torture I am getting tired. It is horrible. I cant stand facebook. I have two friends who are the same age as me who had babies recently. One is her first the other its her second. and the pictures make me tear up.
> 
> Have you thought about acupuncture? I did it for four weeks and I think it helped to change my temps and make them more normal.Click to expand...

Ooh just spotted your post before I logged off! Yeah had considered acupuncture - will see. Am going to see what doc suggests first and if I don't get much joy there, or am told to come back later I'll go for something like that I think. 

Am definitely not checking Facebook again in the forseeable future! Am so glad you have your son, but it doesn't make it easier to bear the pain of wanting another and it not happening does it? I'm hoping for you. Must sleep. Night....speak soon :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

lace&pearls - sorry hunny. I don't think you've ov'd. I hope your Dr can give you something to start a new cycle :D


----------



## fifi-folle

I'd agree with Foxy, Lace & Pearls, have you had any tests done to check out your long cycles? Or is this the first time you've had a cycle this long? My instincts would be that you should be checked for PCOS, or has this already been done? 
Hope your doctor is helpful, maybe some Provera to kick off AF then Clomid to get you to ov (I'm not a doctor just spend too much time reading up on TTC!!! So this isn't medical advice just me rambling on)

Hoping that I ov'd yesterday, had excruciating pain that had me in bed with hot water bottle, felt like another cyst but it seems to have eased so I guess the egg has popped from the follicle! It was seriously awful, DH wanted to take me to hospital. But being so dedicated to ttc I still insisted we BD!!! OMG it was sore but hopefully it's done the trick. Am I mad???? Taking it easy today.

Hope everyone in the UK is enjoying the bank holiday!
How is everyone doing?
Just want to say you are all lovely, wonderful ladies. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

lace&pearls said:


> Hey all :) would anybody mind habing a quick peek at my chart? I don't think I have but wanted to see if you possibly though I might have ovulated in the last couple days as temp went up a fraction & had a tiny bit of spotting (which is new to me) I'm experiencing a very..very..very long cycle (cd88!) lol but had already booked a docs appointment for thursday hoping he might give me something/anything but just wanted to make sure I hadn't ovulated in the last couple days (it was the spotting that threw me! .. never had that before)
> 
> Thanks for having a look xxxx
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cd8c0
> 
> I also had an 'almost' positive OPK a few days ago, but this is not unusual for me :wacko:

Looking at your chart I would say no honey you haven't ovulated yet. Good luck at your appt. :hugs:


----------



## lace&pearls

Hi sorry I should have said I forgot lol I do have PCOS (I was diagnosed as a teenager) :dohh: I would really love to be prescribed clomid as I've read such good things about it! but I don't think they would give it to me yet as we've been trying for less than a year :( .. which I don't think is fair as I've been diagnosed with a medical condition .. they wouldn't make people suffering from other conditions wait to be prescribed treatment :( .. OH wants me to lie and pretend we've been ttc for longer! :^o .. I don't really like lying though :( and don't know if that would poss do some harm rather than good? :wacko:
I've booked an appintment with a really nice doctor this time, so who knows lol might mention that it's really getting me down.. 

Thanks for having a look for me :hugs:

fifi-foelle hope that was ov pain then :) fingers crossed !


----------



## fifi-folle

Erm I think you might be able to get help sooner with PCOS, we saw FS sooner due to my endo but then my endo keeps getting worse so time is kind of running out. Do you have a gynae you see regularly, maybe call them and say you are ttc, see if you can get an appt to see them, or ask your GP to refer you. My referral to FS was quicker because I saw her in gynae clinic first and she decided to refer me to her fertility clinic (not that it did any good, just been referred to m/c team instead).


----------



## lace&pearls

I was hoping I might be referred sooner / offered something sooner but I went to see my GP right at the beginning of ttc and he told me I'd have to wait 'at least a year' and I think he was a bit judgemental because I'm quite young (21, 22 in July) he was very blase said lots of pcos women get pregnant naturally.. to be honest though I've seen him before and his bedside manner isn't the greatest so I've asked to see a particular doctor who has always been really nice in the past :)


----------



## shaerichelle

morning ladies. Do you all think I ovd my temp is 97.8 today. Mothers day is this sunday. That would be an awesome present:) yesterdays temp was 97.6 I believe:) I'm saying I ovd but it's weird to me cause I never ov this early. I love soy isoflavones!


----------



## fifi-folle

Hey Shannon, for some reason your temps for yesterday and today aren't showing on your chart. It sounds hopeful that you've ov'd. I've got my fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I just added them:) Thanks fifi. I feel so hot I think my progesterone has kicked in.:)

How are you.. I added you as a friend on ff:)

Sorry about the bad ov pains mine were not like that this month but all the other months it was.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sounds promising fifi - sorry you were in pain yesterday. What a trooper to bd :D

lace - I don't think there's anything wrong in a little white lie suggesting you've been trying slightly longer than you have. I had to wait 2 years before any help, so ended up adding a couple of months to my ttc journey!! I think your gp will help you, as you have a diagnosed condition.

Shannon - I'm not sure about ov hunny. I think we need to see a few more days worth of higher temps before we can be certain. I have everything crossed for you :D

As for me, been a bit quiet these last few days. Been having intermittent sharp pain on my right lower abdomen. Not sure what it is. Could be related to my colitis... Going to keep an eye on it for now. Luckily it's not constant.

OH's dad is suffering with cancer and has been rushed to 
A&E 2 times in the space of 36 hours, so we've been busy running back and forth to hospital - hence my absence on here. 

OH is managing pretty well, but I know it's taking it's toll on him TTC may take a backseat for a little while. I'm fine with it thougha nd will make a GP appt. to see about my bloods etc so atleast that'll be one less thing to wory about!

Hope everyone is good :D


----------



## pickle76

foxyloxy28 said:


> Sounds promising fifi - sorry you were in pain yesterday. What a trooper to bd :D
> 
> lace - I don't think there's anything wrong in a little white lie suggesting you've been trying slightly longer than you have. I had to wait 2 years before any help, so ended up adding a couple of months to my ttc journey!! I think your gp will help you, as you have a diagnosed condition.
> 
> Shannon - I'm not sure about ov hunny. I think we need to see a few more days worth of higher temps before we can be certain. I have everything crossed for you :D
> 
> As for me, been a bit quiet these last few days. Been having intermittent sharp pain on my right lower abdomen. Not sure what it is. Could be related to my colitis... Going to keep an eye on it for now. Luckily it's not constant.
> 
> OH's dad is suffering with cancer and has been rushed to
> A&E 2 times in the space of 36 hours, so we've been busy running back and forth to hospital - hence my absence on here.
> 
> OH is managing pretty well, but I know it's taking it's toll on him TTC may take a backseat for a little while. I'm fine with it thougha nd will make a GP appt. to see about my bloods etc so atleast that'll be one less thing to wory about!
> 
> Hope everyone is good :D

Hi Foxy,

Nice to see you back - wondered if you were ok. Sorry to hear about your pain, and also about OH's Dad. What a stressful time for you both. Yeah I guess making a doc's appt for some bloods will mean you're still doing something on the TTC front even if BD'ing has to take a back seat! Thinking of you and hoping things improve :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Fifi - hope your temps stay up now and ov gets confirmed!

Nicole - just wanted to say hi! Been stalking this thread for a while now and posting more this week. It's been really helpful to me so may be around for a while! Wanted to say hello as haven't spoken to you yet! :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Pickle :hi:

Foxy thanks darling. I sure hope OH father is not in to much pain. :hugs: Its hard to see someone go through so much. I hope you can get into a GP soon:)


----------



## pickle76

Hello shaerichelle! :tease:


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Fifi - hope your temps stay up now and ov gets confirmed!
> 
> Nicole - just wanted to say hi! Been stalking this thread for a while now and posting more this week. It's been really helpful to me so may be around for a while! Wanted to say hello as haven't spoken to you yet! :D

Hey there honey. I hope you O soon sweetie. And again good luck at your appt!!! :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy I'm sorry about OHs dad sweetie.. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Shannon I hope your temp is up tomorrow and stays that way honey.. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

As for me my temps are looking really good..I have a strong feeling I'm pregnant..of course it may be just that a feeling and nothing more but either way I'm ok. Gonna test maybe tomorrow..wish me luck.


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Nicole! Ooh yeah your temps are looking great! Hope you get a BFP tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Nicole:) How are you feeling?

Pickle lol thanks for the smiley looks like my son when he is playing around!


----------



## pickle76

Well it was a case of be playful or be sad today, so playful it is! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

playful is better! I am gonna shop to get my mind off of things.


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck Nicole on testing. :)


----------



## NicoleB

I'm feeling pretty good Shannon..I swear I'm hungry all the time the last few days tho..heck the last 2 weeks I've gained like 3 pounds (all tho I was trying to gain some weight becuz I'm a little under)


----------



## fifi-folle

Looking good Nicole, fx for you!


----------



## foxyloxy28

It's about time we had some more :bfp:s on this thread, we've been seriously lacking them over the last couple of months!


----------



## impatient

NicoleB said:


> As for me my temps are looking really good..I have a strong feeling I'm pregnant..of course it may be just that a feeling and nothing more but either way I'm ok. Gonna test maybe tomorrow..wish me luck.

Good luck and lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## xshell79

fx'd for you nicole  bring on the :bfp:

:dust: to everyone


----------



## sahrene1978

Hi Ladies.. No sleep last night so no temping for me. Still no AF! Ugh.. I have two perfect cycles and now this?? 

IF I don't start by Wed I will be calling my ob/gyn..

Sahrene


----------



## NicoleB

Sahrene have you tested in the last day or two? your chart looks great honey.. :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> As for me my temps are looking really good..I have a strong feeling I'm pregnant..of course it may be just that a feeling and nothing more but either way I'm ok. Gonna test maybe tomorrow..wish me luck.

:yipee: I totally hope you are hun!!!! You're chart is looking amazing.


----------



## moochacha

Foxy - :hugs: 

Shannon - Your chart is looking good your temps are higher than normal. Fingers crossed.

Fifi - I'm totally in the same boat, my cramps are soooooo bad ouch. Tired to BD yesterday but it was a fail lol funny story though... DH cut his man bits shaving hahahaha I told him never to do that again around Ovulation Time. So now his in recovering and I'm ovulation :cry:

sahrene - I hope you have your princess on board.

As for me I went for my scan today and I have a plump 2.5cm follicle :dance: The Dr doing the scan wasn't sure if I've ovulated or I'm about to ovulate. Anyway I get the report on friday so by the sounds of Dr doing the scan he kinda mentioned either I've ovulated on CD 15 or I'm ovulation now. Very vague but that still gives me incentive to BD woohoo. My lining is perfect he said so the environment is good to go.

Though right at the end of my scan he said "Either you have ovulated or you're ovulating now or you're *NOT* going to ovulate" :(


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome Moochacha. :wohoo:

Thanks my fingers are crossed...for you!

I am 100% sure I ovd.


----------



## Tessa

Foxy sorry to hear about OH's dad. Cancer is such a terriable thing to go through! 

Nicole, good look with your test! Hope you get that BFP!!!

Moochacha, that is such great news! :flower:


I had my niece and nephew here over the weekend, so the first half of the 2WW flew by...
can only hope that the second half will go by as quickly! 
AF is not due till the 12th... do you ladies think it would be to early to test on Sat or Sun?
It's Mothers Day here in the states & would _really_ like to get my BFP this weekend in time for that! :winkwink:


----------



## emilyp83

Can someone have a quick peek at my chart? I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated this month. Cycles normally 28 days every time.


----------



## tidyroom

Hi everyone, I just caved in and did my first test of the month with a frer and surprise it was a bfn. Only 9dpo though so I am keeping everything crossed still. I had a drop in my temp this morning hoping it could be implantation dip. If it is should I expect it to rise again in the morning? Would it be too early for a +hpt if this was the case? 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## fifi-folle

emilyp83 said:


> Can someone have a quick peek at my chart? I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated this month. Cycles normally 28 days every time.

If you ignore the two peaks you had CD11/12 and 15/16 then it looks like you ov'd CD17 (looks like a step rise), but that's just a guess. Fx for you 

Foxy I am so sorry about your OH's father, thinking of you :hugs:

Moochacha - congrats on the juicy follicle! Hope you catch it, in spite of your DH's shaving accident :doh:

Shannon - yay for ovulation!

Sahrene - hope you get BFP soon!

AFM - I think I've ov'd! Feeling good about this cycle for no apparent reason!


----------



## NicoleB

emilyp83 said:


> Can someone have a quick peek at my chart? I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated this month. Cycles normally 28 days every time.

Sorry honey it doesnt look like you have ovulated yet.. good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

Well i haven't come on yet.

Stayed at oh's over weekend so forgot my thermometer so haven't took my temp from thursday until today :dohh:

How am i looking? xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Nicole, good luck and fxed for you...your chart looks really promising!

Moochacha, like the new avatar :)


----------



## shaerichelle

fifi-folle said:


> emilyp83 said:
> 
> 
> Can someone have a quick peek at my chart? I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated this month. Cycles normally 28 days every time.
> 
> If you ignore the two peaks you had CD11/12 and 15/16 then it looks like you ov'd CD17 (looks like a step rise), but that's just a guess. Fx for you
> 
> Foxy I am so sorry about your OH's father, thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Moochacha - congrats on the juicy follicle! Hope you catch it, in spite of your DH's shaving accident :doh:
> 
> Shannon - yay for ovulation!
> 
> Sahrene - hope you get BFP soon!
> 
> AFM - I think I've ov'd! Feeling good about this cycle for no apparent reason!Click to expand...

I think you ovd CD 16. :) That would be awesome if we got out Bfp together!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole, your temps look higher than last month. Do you have a beanie cooking in there?



I am super hot. Think progesterone has kicked in. COuld use a shower a cold one!


----------



## NicoleB

I haven't tested yet the kids were up at 5am so no time lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

emily - sorry honey, it really doesn't look like you've ov'd. I can't see any sign of a temp shift. Hopefully it'll happen soon - keep bding :D


----------



## nikki-lou25

NicoleB- Just poppin in here to say that I think your chart is lookin mighty fine today! :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

shaerichelle said:


> I think you ovd CD 16. :) That would be awesome if we got out Bfp together!

With the spotting and the pain I would tend to agree, CD16 is quite early for me, so pleased about that. It would be wonderful if we both got BFPs in a couple of weeks time!


----------



## NicoleB

nikki-lou25 said:


> NicoleB- Just poppin in here to say that I think your chart is lookin mighty fine today! :hugs:

Thank you sweetie!! How are you feeling?


----------



## NicoleB

Fifi honey your temp jumps looks very promising I think cd 16 it is for you.. :hugs:


----------



## tidyroom

tidyroom said:


> Hi everyone, I just caved in and did my first test of the month with a frer and surprise it was a bfn. Only 9dpo though so I am keeping everything crossed still. I had a drop in my temp this morning hoping it could be implantation dip. If it is should I expect it to rise again in the morning? Would it be too early for a +hpt if this was the case?
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Anyone.............


----------



## VGibs

Well ladies I just started charting my temps but have been doing my cycles before that. I have super low temps and stupid FF won't even let me input them. Problem is I tired temp'ing orally in 3 diff spots in my mouth and they all gave me WAY diff temp's! Im just wondering if anyone has temp'ed vaginally? If so, is it more reliable??


----------



## shaerichelle

fifi-folle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I think you ovd CD 16. :) That would be awesome if we got out Bfp together!
> 
> With the spotting and the pain I would tend to agree, CD16 is quite early for me, so pleased about that. It would be wonderful if we both got BFPs in a couple of weeks time!Click to expand...

And Cd 15 is soooooo early for me darling I know what you mean! :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

tidyroom said:


> tidyroom said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I just caved in and did my first test of the month with a frer and surprise it was a bfn. Only 9dpo though so I am keeping everything crossed still. I had a drop in my temp this morning hoping it could be implantation dip. If it is should I expect it to rise again in the morning? Would it be too early for a +hpt if this was the case?
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Anyone.............Click to expand...


Honey it takes about 4 days from what I understand after implantation I could be wrong Maybe its 6. I know its not right away.


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> I haven't tested yet the kids were up at 5am so no time lol

Kids, lol!

You gotta pee in a cup and do it after they are settled for a min!


----------



## shaerichelle

VGibs said:


> Well ladies I just started charting my temps but have been doing my cycles before that. I have super low temps and stupid FF won't even let me input them. Problem is I tired temp'ing orally in 3 diff spots in my mouth and they all gave me WAY diff temp's! Im just wondering if anyone has temp'ed vaginally? If so, is it more reliable??

I dont do vaginally I just temp at the same spot everyday.


----------



## pickle76

tidyroom said:


> tidyroom said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I just caved in and did my first test of the month with a frer and surprise it was a bfn. Only 9dpo though so I am keeping everything crossed still. I had a drop in my temp this morning hoping it could be implantation dip. If it is should I expect it to rise again in the morning? Would it be too early for a +hpt if this was the case?
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Anyone.............Click to expand...

Hi Tidy!

Yes if it was an implantation dip, your temp should rise again. An if it was implantation, you wouldn't get a positive on a HPT for at LEAST 4 or 5 days after. Best to wait until AF is due to be more reliable. Ooh your chart is looking promising though! Hope this is your month! :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

VGibs said:


> Well ladies I just started charting my temps but have been doing my cycles before that. I have super low temps and stupid FF won't even let me input them. Problem is I tired temp'ing orally in 3 diff spots in my mouth and they all gave me WAY diff temp's! Im just wondering if anyone has temp'ed vaginally? If so, is it more reliable??

Hi!

Apparently temping vaginally can give more consistent readings. But I wouldn't change half way through a cycle - maybe wait until next cycle (If you have to - you never know you may get BFP this month!) xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

NicoleB said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> NicoleB- Just poppin in here to say that I think your chart is lookin mighty fine today! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you sweetie!! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I'll be keepin my eyes open for you testin! 

I'm feelin totally fine, a bit of sickness would be lovely so I felt like something was goin on!! :blush: I sometimes think "oh wow 2 kids will be hectic" lol and then look at you goin for number 9 :haha: I am hopin all is goin well coz I can't wait to life a hectic life with 2 babies lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

Just wanted to add re: temping. I found my oral temps really eratic so I changed on next cycle to vaginal temps and got much better temps.


----------



## pickle76

Woo-hoo! AF finally arrived! At least I can put that long crappy cycle behind me and hope for a shorter one this month WITH OVULATION! 

There are some good looking charts around ladies! Hoping you ALL get your BFP's this month. How wonderful would that be? :thumbup:


----------



## pickle76

nikki-lou25 said:


> Just wanted to add re: temping. I found my oral temps really eratic so I changed on next cycle to vaginal temps and got much better temps.

I might do that too. Just worried I'll forget to clean it and accidentally pop it in my mouth the next morning when half asleep ewwwwwww!:rofl:


----------



## foxyloxy28

pickle76 said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add re: temping. I found my oral temps really eratic so I changed on next cycle to vaginal temps and got much better temps.
> 
> I might do that too. Just worried I'll forget to clean it and accidentally pop it in my mouth the next morning when half asleep ewwwwwww!:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: that's why I stay clear of any other form of temping!

Glad AF finally arrived. Onwards to a nice 9 month cycle :D


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Foxy! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsEngland

Hi Girls,

Just to update you on my progress. On my first month of charting i just got my :bfp: today with a FRER. Came up straight away, had had a fair few symptoms and a feeling lol. Completely over the moon and scared that i'll miscarry. But wanted to say thank you too all of you who helped me with temping and being patient and to tell you don't give up the day your second line comes up is the most amazing feeling!

babydust to all of you!


----------



## Charlotteee

Congrats Mrsengland xx


----------



## pickle76

MrsEngland said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Just to update you on my progress. On my first month of charting i just got my :bfp: today with a FRER. Came up straight away, had had a fair few symptoms and a feeling lol. Completely over the moon and scared that i'll miscarry. But wanted to say thank you too all of you who helped me with temping and being patient and to tell you don't give up the day your second line comes up is the most amazing feeling!
> 
> babydust to all of you!

CONGRATULATIONS! YAY! :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## MrsEngland

Thanks ladies, just praying baby will stick.


----------



## pickle76

Sending you lots of sticky glue! Try not to worry - easy for me to say I know, but try! xx


----------



## MrsEngland

pickle76 said:


> Sending you lots of sticky glue! Try not to worry - easy for me to say I know, but try! xx

I'm feeling every single twinge. But i guess bubba is just getting comfy in there!


----------



## pickle76

MrsEngland said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Sending you lots of sticky glue! Try not to worry - easy for me to say I know, but try! xx
> 
> I'm feeling every single twinge. But i guess bubba is just getting comfy in there!Click to expand...

Aww yeah I bet you're right! xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Please will someone look at my chart and tell me whats going on. I should have come on by now x


----------



## fifi-folle

Charlotteee said:


> Please will someone look at my chart and tell me whats going on. I should have come on by now x

It's hard to say as you have missed a few temps and started midway through your cycle. Sorry I know this is of no help whatsoever. Have you tested? How long are your cycles normally? Are they regular? Sorry for the barrage of questions!

I got my crosshairs today! Dotted though as CM was lacking this month (I tried taking EPO again and it seems to dry me up, took Robitussin but didn't like the way it just thinned what was there, not sure what I was expecting, but it didn't feel good. If no BFP this month I'm not going to take anything extra (other than folic acid, vitamins and baby aspirin). Only 10/11 days til AF's due/test day.


----------



## Charlotteee

My cycles are usually 28 and nope not tested cos i have nooo symptoms whatsoever except the past 3 days i have been sooo moody and just keep crying x


----------



## fifi-folle

:test: honestly if you are normally 28 days and regular then there's a chance you might be pregnant! Not all pregnancies are the same and although you might have had symptoms with your angel you might not with another pregnancy.


----------



## Charlotteee

I will wait till end of week :) xx


----------



## moochacha

MrsEngland said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Just to update you on my progress. On my first month of charting i just got my :bfp: today with a FRER. Came up straight away, had had a fair few symptoms and a feeling lol. Completely over the moon and scared that i'll miscarry. But wanted to say thank you too all of you who helped me with temping and being patient and to tell you don't give up the day your second line comes up is the most amazing feeling!
> 
> babydust to all of you!

Congratulations :flower: Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> Please will someone look at my chart and tell me whats going on. I should have come on by now x
> 
> It's hard to say as you have missed a few temps and started midway through your cycle. Sorry I know this is of no help whatsoever. Have you tested? How long are your cycles normally? Are they regular? Sorry for the barrage of questions!
> 
> I got my crosshairs today! Dotted though as CM was lacking this month (I tried taking EPO again and it seems to dry me up, took Robitussin but didn't like the way it just thinned what was there, not sure what I was expecting, but it didn't feel good. If no BFP this month I'm not going to take anything extra (other than folic acid, vitamins and baby aspirin). Only 10/11 days til AF's due/test day.Click to expand...

Yay :happydance: for crossahairs. I know what you mean about the Robitussin all I've had this cycle is watery CM the only EWCM I got looked a little cloudy I could have mistaken it for creamy but there was a huge amount of it and had EWCM texture. (TMI I know lol) It didn't stick around long and went back to watery. I might get give the tussin a miss next cycle.

Glad to hear that you're feeling good about this cycle :dust:


----------



## moochacha

Double post...

*Charlotteee* - Fingers cross for you :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Well my temp dipped. Still no crosshairs. Really bummed. I feel I ovd. Having Af cramps and had this mucle/ligament pain on my pubic bone then going up to my hip..


Fifi-I am excited you got crosshairs.

Moochacha how are you feeling???


----------



## sahrene1978

Still in the waiting game. I think I will wait one more week to call the Doc. havent tested since Sunday...

Buddy Nicole.....:) Have u tested yet?????

I am so hoping this is your month!!

Sahrene


----------



## chuichi

Hi all, this is my first month charting and so far no signs yet, please take a look:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/chuichi


----------



## pickle76

Just popping in for a quick look!

Shannon, you may still have ov'd. See what your temps do tomorrow. Did you temp at different time? Wondered why your dot was open. Really hope you have ov'd....

Moochacha - love your pic!

Sahrene - your chart looks great! Don't know how you haven't tested again!

Chuichi - no doesn't look like you've ov'd yet. But how long are your cycles usually?

I feel rubbish today. Headache and cramps but not much of a flow (sorry TMI!) so AF prob v light and short again. We'll see. Just hoping this cycle is better than the last! Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## NicoleB

sahrene1978 said:


> Still in the waiting game. I think I will wait one more week to call the Doc. havent tested since Sunday...
> 
> Buddy Nicole.....:) Have u tested yet?????
> 
> I am so hoping this is your month!!
> 
> Sahrene

even with your missed temps I think your chart looks good honey nice jump today :)

Nope now I'm to scared haha think I may hold off until af is due Saturday.


----------



## chuichi

Thanks pickle76

My cycles are usually 28-29 days
but ever since we started TTC, it has been weird...
the 1st month it was normal - 29 days
the 2nd month it was late, around 33 days
now on 3rd cycle... and it's already CD16 and still not ov'd yet, I'm hoping it will happen soon


----------



## pickle76

Nicole - you have SOOO much willpower! I'd have tested so many times by now lol! Chart looks so great - hoping for you! xx

Chuichi - yeah I'm sure our bodies do weird things the minute we start TTC! Well hopefully you'll ov soon, and really hope this is your month! xxx


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Nicole - you have SOOO much willpower! I'd have tested so many times by now lol! Chart looks so great - hoping for you! xx
> 
> Chuichi - yeah I'm sure our bodies do weird things the minute we start TTC! Well hopefully you'll ov soon, and really hope this is your month! xxx

lol its taking all I have..i just pee before I can open a test and pee on it or pee in a cup haha


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls, hope everyone is well.

Congrats on your :bfp: mrsengland. Good luck hun :happydance:

Charlottee and Nicola I hope both your charts are heading for that :bfp:

Sorry the with got you Pickles.

AFM, my temps have been the exact same for 3 days straight and my thermometer seems to be taking longer to take my temp in the mornings, do you think i should change the battery or just buy a new one? Has anyone else had any problems like this?


----------



## pickle76

NicoleB said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Nicole - you have SOOO much willpower! I'd have tested so many times by now lol! Chart looks so great - hoping for you! xx
> 
> Chuichi - yeah I'm sure our bodies do weird things the minute we start TTC! Well hopefully you'll ov soon, and really hope this is your month! xxx
> 
> lol its taking all I have..i just pee before I can open a test and pee on it or pee in a cup hahaClick to expand...

:rofl: ! xxxxx


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Nicole - you have SOOO much willpower! I'd have tested so many times by now lol! Chart looks so great - hoping for you! xx
> 
> Chuichi - yeah I'm sure our bodies do weird things the minute we start TTC! Well hopefully you'll ov soon, and really hope this is your month! xxx
> 
> lol its taking all I have..i just pee before I can open a test and pee on it or pee in a cup hahaClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: ! xxxxxClick to expand...

:tease: :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats MrsEngland!!!! 

Loving the new profile picture moochacha. xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow 22 week Fish&Chips! Its going by fast. Congrats on a boy. They are so much fun!

Pickle. Its open because of the symptoms arent normal for this point in my cycle. I think I have ovd. My temp is at 98.6 and its never that high during the day.:wacko:


----------



## pickle76

shaerichelle said:


> Wow 22 week Fish&Chips! Its going by fast. Congrats on a boy. They are so much fun!
> 
> Pickle. Its open because of the symptoms arent normal for this point in my cycle. I think I have ovd. My temp is at 98.6 and its never that high during the day.:wacko:

Well hope your temp goes back up tomorrow. Feel positive for you!

I decided to have a few days off from temping while AF is here. I'll start again Friday. AF is so light though - was hoping for a decent one this month. But will ask doc about that next week too. 

You know I was bit sad the other night after finding out the last of my old friends was pregnant? Well I pulled myself together and went to work the next day feeling a bit better, only to be greeted by a colleague telling me she is pregnant! I was so pleased for her, but had to listen to all the customers fussing over her all day and it was so hard. It's not even that I'm not pregnant yet, more that my body won't function properly to give me a CHANCE of getting pregnant! Awwwwww!


----------



## sahrene1978

NicoleB said:


> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> Still in the waiting game. I think I will wait one more week to call the Doc. havent tested since Sunday...
> 
> Buddy Nicole.....:) Have u tested yet?????
> 
> I am so hoping this is your month!!
> 
> Sahrene
> 
> even with your missed temps I think your chart looks good honey nice jump today :)
> 
> Nope now I'm to scared haha think I may hold off until af is due Saturday.Click to expand...

Awww.. I understand.. I am still hoping for my BFP this month but I am not really feeling it :(....

But I will live Vicariously through you guys..LOL..Until I get mine :)

Sahrene


----------



## NicoleB

I had no idea FF gave you open circle for symptoms? I thought I read on FF it was for wrong time taken or being sleep deprived.


----------



## NicoleB

sahrene1978 said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> Still in the waiting game. I think I will wait one more week to call the Doc. havent tested since Sunday...
> 
> Buddy Nicole.....:) Have u tested yet?????
> 
> I am so hoping this is your month!!
> 
> Sahrene
> 
> even with your missed temps I think your chart looks good honey nice jump today :)
> 
> Nope now I'm to scared haha think I may hold off until af is due Saturday.Click to expand...
> 
> Awww.. I understand.. I am still hoping for my BFP this month but I am not really feeling it :(....
> 
> But I will live Vicariously through you guys..LOL..Until I get mine :)
> 
> SahreneClick to expand...

AWW Honey I hope you get it too..I'm not really feeling it now..I kinda was the other day but now I'm not so sure kinda think im out this month. But thats ok I'll just push on.


----------



## shaerichelle

pickle76 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Wow 22 week Fish&Chips! Its going by fast. Congrats on a boy. They are so much fun!
> 
> Pickle. Its open because of the symptoms arent normal for this point in my cycle. I think I have ovd. My temp is at 98.6 and its never that high during the day.:wacko:
> 
> Well hope your temp goes back up tomorrow. Feel positive for you!
> 
> I decided to have a few days off from temping while AF is here. I'll start again Friday. AF is so light though - was hoping for a decent one this month. But will ask doc about that next week too.
> 
> You know I was bit sad the other night after finding out the last of my old friends was pregnant? Well I pulled myself together and went to work the next day feeling a bit better, only to be greeted by a colleague telling me she is pregnant! I was so pleased for her, but had to listen to all the customers fussing over her all day and it was so hard. It's not even that I'm not pregnant yet, more that my body won't function properly to give me a CHANCE of getting pregnant! Awwwwww!Click to expand...

My last two Afs were really light.. SHocked considering how long my cycles were! I hear you about people being pregnant. My two high school friends just had babies. Their pictures are all over fb. And my family they dont understand they all had babies unplanned. I had a woman say aww you have such a cute boy why dont you try for another.. Duh I have been and I said I have lost two babies in the process:cry: :hugs: I think that you should check into soy and read about it...I know I know you said you couldnt do it Just check it. :)


----------



## pickle76

Shannon, so sorry to hear about the babies you lost. Really feel for you. It must be even harder when your family and friends don't seem to have had probs.

Yes I'll look into soy and see what I think. I think I'm just scared of making things worse and more disrupted than they are now! But I will check it out.

Thanks Shannon. You take good care of yourself and I'll check out your chart tomorrow. Hoping for good things! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Pickle, Just added you as a friend on ff.:) 

Soy isoflavones, its natures clomid. I took it Cd 5-9. I thought maybe by CD 30 I would ov.. But cd 15!! and I am pretty sure I ovd. Especially since I have wanted to sleep since 5 pm.! The soy helps There are a couple of soy threads in ttc. You dont take it for very long.:)

Thanks I had one loss in Jan and April this year. I was probably about 4-5 weeks. My family doesnt even know I lost the last one. They dont seem to care. I probably wont even tell them when I am pregnant. Yes it seems everyone around me has no issue! 

:hugs: I hope this is your cycle.


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> Pickle, Just added you as a friend on ff.:)
> 
> Soy isoflavones, its natures clomid. I took it Cd 5-9. I thought maybe by CD 30 I would ov.. But cd 15!! and I am pretty sure I ovd. Especially since I have wanted to sleep since 5 pm.! The soy helps There are a couple of soy threads in ttc. You dont take it for very long.:)
> 
> Thanks I had one loss in Jan and April this year. I was probably about 4-5 weeks. My family doesnt even know I lost the last one. They dont seem to care. I probably wont even tell them when I am pregnant. Yes it seems everyone around me has no issue!
> 
> :hugs: I hope this is your cycle.

Sorry hun about your losses :cry::hugs: I'm going to be sooooo happy for you when you get your bfp. I think I've become close to some ladies in this thread that if they got their bfp it would be like the same excitement as if I were getting my own bfp.

Thanks for asking how I'm feeling. :hugs:

AFM - OMG ... I just realized last night I've been having pregnancy symptoms... like swollen nipples HUGE gigantor nipples and I'm lactating :wacko: sooo weird. I'm really hungry like starving and exhausted.

I had a massive temp raise this morning, I felt so hot last night I woke up and splashed water on my face and had cold water in the middle of winter. Shocking thing is I'm only 2 DPO because I think I ovulated on the 18th not the 17th my chart is yet to reflected it. Sooo blizzard I wasn't even symptom spotting but hey if your lactating there's no way you can ignore it. :rofl:

Fingers crossed for everyone :dust: so happy to be in the 2ww with you love ladies. :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> Sorry hun about your losses :cry::hugs: I'm going to be sooooo happy for you when you get your bfp. I think I've become close to some ladies in this thread that if they got their bfp it would be like the same excitement as if I were getting my own bfp.
> 
> Thanks for asking how I'm feeling. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - OMG ... I just realized last night I've been having pregnancy symptoms... like swollen nipples HUGE gigantor nipples and I'm lactating :wacko: sooo weird. I'm really hungry like starving and exhausted.
> 
> I had a massive temp raise this morning, I felt so hot last night I woke up and splashed water on my face and had cold water in the middle of winter. Shocking thing is I'm only 2 DPO because I think I ovulated on the 18th not the 17th my chart is yet to reflected it. Sooo blizzard I wasn't even symptom spotting but hey if your lactating there's no way you can ignore it. :rofl:
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone :dust: so happy to be in the 2ww with you love ladies. :happydance:


Thank you moochacha :hugs: I read your story too :hugs: I was in shock. You support someone without knowing their true story..And then when you hear it you totally feel gutted. I cant imagine your pain, but you need a sticky BFP SOON!!! I know what you mean I will feel so happy for people just like its my own bfp.. Except I wont have the growing belly. 

I am having pain in my pubic bone alot. Sometimes I can barely walk. Its weird. Pains and twinges off and on. Cramps in my back today never had those.. Tender and sometimes painful, swelled breasts. Of course there are times when I am super hot and need an ice pack to cool off lol. My chart still shows no ov, but I feel I have. and I think today is an id.

Lactating breasts.. I had that with my Jan pregnancy!!! WOO HOO. I pray for you. The heat is crazy isnt it. I havent had to wear flannel pajamas to bed... lol Fingers crossed for you and I am gonna look at your chart

:happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::baby::sleep:
:sleep::sleep::hugs:


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Sorry hun about your losses :cry::hugs: I'm going to be sooooo happy for you when you get your bfp. I think I've become close to some ladies in this thread that if they got their bfp it would be like the same excitement as if I were getting my own bfp.
> 
> Thanks for asking how I'm feeling. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - OMG ... I just realized last night I've been having pregnancy symptoms... like swollen nipples HUGE gigantor nipples and I'm lactating :wacko: sooo weird. I'm really hungry like starving and exhausted.
> 
> I had a massive temp raise this morning, I felt so hot last night I woke up and splashed water on my face and had cold water in the middle of winter. Shocking thing is I'm only 2 DPO because I think I ovulated on the 18th not the 17th my chart is yet to reflected it. Sooo blizzard I wasn't even symptom spotting but hey if your lactating there's no way you can ignore it. :rofl:
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone :dust: so happy to be in the 2ww with you love ladies. :happydance:
> 
> 
> Thank you moochacha :hugs: I read your story too :hugs: I was in shock. You support someone without knowing their true story..And then when you hear it you totally feel gutted. I cant imagine your pain, but you need a sticky BFP SOON!!! I know what you mean I will feel so happy for people just like its my own bfp.. Except I wont have the growing belly.
> 
> I am having pain in my pubic bone alot. Sometimes I can barely walk. Its weird. Pains and twinges off and on. Cramps in my back today never had those.. Tender and sometimes painful, swelled breasts. Of course there are times when I am super hot and need an ice pack to cool off lol. My chart still shows no ov, but I feel I have. and I think today is an id.
> 
> Lactating breasts.. I had that with my Jan pregnancy!!! WOO HOO. I pray for you. The heat is crazy isnt it. I havent had to wear flannel pajamas to bed... lol Fingers crossed for you and I am gonna look at your chart
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::baby::sleep:
> :sleep::sleep::hugs:Click to expand...

Ooooh pain, swelled breasts and feeling HOT is sooooo promising :happydance: I'm praying for you as well :hugs:

My lactating breasts are certainty a welcomed surprise but isn't it too early to get strong signs at 1/2 DPO? :wacko: My DH thinks I'm pregnant with twins that's why I'm feeling it so early lol :blush: but Doctor said there was one dominating egg during the ultrasound but I guess that doesn't mean that I released another one of the biggish ones as well. There was another follicle around 1.9 CM but the 2.5CM folli was the dominating.

I hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well xox

My thoughts are with you foxy hope your OH's father is ok.


----------



## shaerichelle

I had mine around 5 dpo. So who knows I starting getting cramping at 1 dpo. So probably not to early. Oh twins. Not a bad thing its like a blessing.

Dh was just saying we should have two and they should be a year apart :wacko: lol

Good Luck I hope you have twins:)


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> I had mine around 5 dpo. So who knows I starting getting cramping at 1 dpo. So probably not to early. Oh twins. Not a bad thing its like a blessing.
> 
> Dh was just saying we should have two and they should be a year apart :wacko: lol
> 
> Good Luck I hope you have twins:)

Hehe that's nice your DH is wanting a few kids mine only wants one more :cry: but I think I've talked him into two more.


----------



## Tinks85

Moocahcah & Shaerichella I take my hat of to you both. I really am amazed how lovely ladies like yourselves suffer loss after loss and dust yourselves of and try again. It is amazing. I really hope you get your sticky :bfp: soon. And all the the other charting girls.

Sahrene & Nicola I still have my FX for you both.

My temp has shot up thismorning but dont think its ov. I am suffering quite bad with a cold and had really poor nights sleep so hoping thats the cause. If it is Ov then its very early and we arent covered, seeing a temp you are not expecting or wanting just makes you worry :growlmad:

Hope everyone is well


----------



## moochacha

Tinks85 said:


> Moocahcah & Shaerichella I take my hat of to you both. I really am amazed how lovely ladies like yourselves suffer loss after loss and dust yourselves of and try again. It is amazing. I really hope you get your sticky :bfp: soon. And all the the other charting girls.
> 
> Sahrene & Nicola I still have my FX for you both.
> 
> My temp has shot up thismorning but dont think its ov. I am suffering quite bad with a cold and had really poor nights sleep so hoping thats the cause. If it is Ov then its very early and we arent covered, seeing a temp you are not expecting or wanting just makes you worry :growlmad:
> 
> Hope everyone is well

Thanks hun :hugs: It helps when you're surrounded by lovely people like yourself!

I hope its not ovulation probably just the cold. I hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## fifi-folle

Wow lactation! That's one strong symptom! Kinda hard to miss I would imagine!!! 
Shannon - two a year apart, do you want to get your DH to talk to mine? I have struggled to get him to agree to one baby!!! I would love to have two close together (then I could happily have a hysterectomy to get rid of endo pain).
Mood swings have kicked in with me already, alternating tearful and grumpy with irrational happiness thrown in! I'd better remember my tissues when we go to see Les Miserables tonight for our anniversary.


----------



## Tinks85

I would love 2 babies close together, will have to work on hubby with that one. I am a twin and loved having a sister the same age. Anyway, have to concentrate on conceiving No 1 first :haha:

Sorry to hear about your mood swings fifi-folle, hope you have a good time tonight and happy anniversary. How long have you been married?

Sorry, just seen your ticker, its your 4th anniversary :)


----------



## Charlotteee

I think my af's on its way, massive temp drop this morning :cry: xx


----------



## Tinks85

Charlotteee said:


> I think my af's on its way, massive temp drop this morning :cry: xx

Sorry to see your temp drop, you never know though. Its not over until she shows :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

She arrived :(
Ah well - on to a new cycle :)


----------



## NicoleB

Charlotteee said:


> She arrived :(
> Ah well - on to a new cycle :)

sorry sweeite!! I hope this is your month.. :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

oh no charlottee, fx for this cycle hun :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

fifi-folle said:


> Wow lactation! That's one strong symptom! Kinda hard to miss I would imagine!!!
> Shannon - two a year apart, do you want to get your DH to talk to mine? I have struggled to get him to agree to one baby!!! I would love to have two close together (then I could happily have a hysterectomy to get rid of endo pain).
> Mood swings have kicked in with me already, alternating tearful and grumpy with irrational happiness thrown in! I'd better remember my tissues when we go to see Les Miserables tonight for our anniversary.

Lol, fifi darling I have been emotional too! so make sure you take tons of tissues!! My DH is crazy I said 2 years minimum, but at this rate I dont think that I will complain if its earlier. lol. My DH theory is whats one more after 4! We both love kids. He is one of those guys that looks at babies and says how cute they are lol. I hope you can talk to him and make him have sense about the endo pain would be gone! Thats huge and you can live your life. Enjoy your anniversary!


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I had mine around 5 dpo. So who knows I starting getting cramping at 1 dpo. So probably not to early. Oh twins. Not a bad thing its like a blessing.
> 
> Dh was just saying we should have two and they should be a year apart :wacko: lol
> 
> Good Luck I hope you have twins:)
> 
> Hehe that's nice your DH is wanting a few kids mine only wants one more :cry: but I think I've talked him into two more.Click to expand...

Thats awesome. :):flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Tinks85 said:


> Moocahcah & Shaerichella I take my hat of to you both. I really am amazed how lovely ladies like yourselves suffer loss after loss and dust yourselves of and try again. It is amazing. I really hope you get your sticky :bfp: soon. And all the the other charting girls.
> 
> Sahrene & Nicola I still have my FX for you both.
> 
> My temp has shot up thismorning but dont think its ov. I am suffering quite bad with a cold and had really poor nights sleep so hoping thats the cause. If it is Ov then its very early and we arent covered, seeing a temp you are not expecting or wanting just makes you worry :growlmad:
> 
> Hope everyone is well

Thank you Tink. I agree with moochacha its easier with gals like you around to support us.

Sometimes colds can mess up temps. Good Luck :dust:


----------



## cheekybint

Had HSG today, one tube blocked, one tube open! Better than nothing, now just got to wait for ovulation. Hopefully the beginning of next week. Chart looking pretty standard at the moment, will just have to wait and see.


----------



## pickle76

Hi all,

Hope you're all doing ok. Sorry to those of you who AF got, and thinking of those of you in 2WW!

Shannon - had to bypass your friend request on FF to enter my temp as was running late this morning. Just came back to accept it and can't find it anywhere! So I'm not ignoring you! Maybe because I'm still in my free trial? Am subscribing in the next few days so maybe it'll show up again then? Hope you're ok xx


----------



## marie87

Hi girls..

Can you help me?
I started temping this month on CD13 (didn't start earlier b/c I was waiting for the BBT) My BBT has been between 97.8 and 98.2. I know this is high for pre-ovulation, isn't it? I just don't know what it means to have a high pre-ovulation temp. I had EWCM a few days ago so dont know whats going on.

Thanks ladies


----------



## shaerichelle

Marie you could have ovulated. You should keep an eye on your chart the next few days. look at how my post o charts are.


----------



## pickle76

marie87 said:


> Hi girls..
> 
> Can you help me?
> I started temping this month on CD13 (didn't start earlier b/c I was waiting for the BBT) My BBT has been between 97.8 and 98.2. I know this is high for pre-ovulation, isn't it? I just don't know what it means to have a high pre-ovulation temp. I had EWCM a few days ago so dont know whats going on.
> 
> Thanks ladies

Hi Marie,

How long is your cycle usually? It's hard to know what's happening yet as you were only able to start temping a few days ago. But maybe it's possible that you ovulated on day 12 or 13, hence your last couple of temps may be post-ovulatory anyway! Keep temping and see what pattern shows.

Also do you take your temp before you do anything else? Even speaking or getting out of bed? xx


----------



## pickle76

Shannon, your chart's looking promising isn't it! Pleased for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Pickle, click on my ticker below. It says friends tab at the top.. see it will let you add me there if not click on my ticker and it says add to friends. I tried to send you a friends request and it says it was sent.

I am doing okay. My chart is making me nervous.

How are you?


----------



## pickle76

shaerichelle said:


> Pickle, click on my ticker below. It says friends tab at the top.. see it will let you add me there if not click on my ticker and it says add to friends. I tried to send you a friends request and it says it was sent.
> 
> I am doing okay. My chart is making me nervous.
> 
> How are you?

Oh brilliant, thanks! I've done it!

Well I think your chart is looking good. I know, it's horrible waiting to see if your temp stays up every day isn't it?!

I'm ok thanks. Am only spotting today, so my AF consisted of a measly 2 v light days and some spotting. Oh well, as long as i can start over that's the main thing! Am bit less emotional today too, and going out tonight and tomorrow night so will be nice to be out and thinking about something else!

Hope you're ok. Speak v soon xx


----------



## navywife04

since this is my first month charting, i'm really curious to see what you ladies think so far! 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e5b50
I feel like I might be ovulating today, my fluid is definitely like egg whites so I'm curious if my temp drop today means anything?
Also just took an OPK and it's definitely almost positive! it's a lot darker than yesterday!


----------



## shaerichelle

pickle76 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Pickle, click on my ticker below. It says friends tab at the top.. see it will let you add me there if not click on my ticker and it says add to friends. I tried to send you a friends request and it says it was sent.
> 
> I am doing okay. My chart is making me nervous.
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Oh brilliant, thanks! I've done it!
> 
> Well I think your chart is looking good. I know, it's horrible waiting to see if your temp stays up every day isn't it?!
> 
> I'm ok thanks. Am only spotting today, so my AF consisted of a measly 2 v light days and some spotting. Oh well, as long as i can start over that's the main thing! Am bit less emotional today too, and going out tonight and tomorrow night so will be nice to be out and thinking about something else!
> 
> Hope you're ok. Speak v soon xxClick to expand...

Awesome glad you got it.

Well at least you still had af. I dont get the short af's either after long cycles. You think it would be longer. Going out is great it takes away from ttc!

DH is telling me not to temp anymore its stressing me out. As soon as ff shows ov I think I am taking a break from temping. I think it looks okay otherwise. since the temps arent so high i am doing progesterone cream.


----------



## NicoleB

navywife04 said:


> since this is my first month charting, i'm really curious to see what you ladies think so far!
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e5b50
> I feel like I might be ovulating today, my fluid is definitely like egg whites so I'm curious if my temp drop today means anything?
> Also just took an OPK and it's definitely almost positive! it's a lot darker than yesterday!

The next 3 temps will let you know for sure if you have Od but I'd say today may be the day honey.. :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Shannon hun are you currently using the progesterone cream? I was looking into it and I read this:

The cream should only be used from ovulation, for the last 14 days of the cycle

This is the key to understanding how to use progesterone cream. If used earlier than ovulation, it will prevent ovulation. In other words it will prevent a woman from making her own progesterone. The idea behind the cream is to supplement the low level of endogenous progesterone i.e. what your body makes during the luteal phase.

I'm not convinced that you've ov'd hun so was a little concerned that you may be using the cream at the moment!

Hope you don't mind me interferring! :D


----------



## shaerichelle

I understand all that foxy. I used it last cycle. Because of the two losses I am trying to prevent further loss. As soon as my temp rises to 98. degrees ff will confirm I ovd cd 15. Which is when I felt ov. I do not want to delay ovulation either, but I know my temp wont get up there unless I use the cream :cry:


----------



## VGibs

shaerichelle said:


> I understand all that foxy. I used it last cycle. Because of the two losses I am trying to prevent further loss. As soon as my temp rises to 98. degrees ff will confirm I ovd cd 15. Which is when I felt ov. I do not want to delay ovulation either, but I know my temp wont get up there unless I use the cream :cry:

can you get the cream without a prescription??? ive never heard of pro cream but when I was googling last night I came upon it and wondered how you could use it when TTC


----------



## NicoleB

you dont need a prescription in the US for it.


----------



## shaerichelle

I have two kinds. In the us you can get it at the natural foods store. Or you can get it on iherb.com. The natural cream says usp after it here.


----------



## VGibs

shaerichelle said:


> I have two kinds. In the us you can get it at the natural foods store. Or you can get it on iherb.com. The natural cream says usp after it here.

Im going to look it up on Ebay! A lot of the time stuff you can not get in canada you can sneak through on ebay!


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Shannon - had a good time this evening! Hope you're ok xx

I'm wanting to buy another BBT thermometer as I want a spare for when mine finally dies. I found the seller on eBay who I bought from last time, and thought I would just ask them if I can use the thermometer for vaginal use. In their listing it states for oral, rectal or armpit use. They replied and said no they don't recommend this thermometer for vaginal use! Why? Anyone know what difference it would make if it can be used orally and rectally?! Really wanted to try temping vaginally, but do you have to buy a different BBT thermometer?


----------



## VGibs

pickle76 said:


> Thanks Shannon - had a good time this evening! Hope you're ok xx
> 
> I'm wanting to buy another BBT thermometer as I want a spare for when mine finally dies. I found the seller on eBay who I bought from last time, and thought I would just ask them if I can use the thermometer for vaginal use. In their listing it states for oral, rectal or armpit use. They replied and said no they don't recommend this thermometer for vaginal use! Why? Anyone know what difference it would make if it can be used orally and rectally?! Really wanted to try temping vaginally, but do you have to buy a different BBT thermometer?

My doctor said it is no difference...i cant see an Ebay store having a more eductaed opinion then a doctor.


----------



## pickle76

VGibs said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Shannon - had a good time this evening! Hope you're ok xx
> 
> I'm wanting to buy another BBT thermometer as I want a spare for when mine finally dies. I found the seller on eBay who I bought from last time, and thought I would just ask them if I can use the thermometer for vaginal use. In their listing it states for oral, rectal or armpit use. They replied and said no they don't recommend this thermometer for vaginal use! Why? Anyone know what difference it would make if it can be used orally and rectally?! Really wanted to try temping vaginally, but do you have to buy a different BBT thermometer?
> 
> My doctor said it is no difference...i cant see an Ebay store having a more eductaed opinion then a doctor.Click to expand...


Thanks. That makes sense. Think I'll try it then! xx


----------



## marie87

pickle76 said:


> marie87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls..
> 
> Can you help me?
> I started temping this month on CD13 (didn't start earlier b/c I was waiting for the BBT) My BBT has been between 97.8 and 98.2. I know this is high for pre-ovulation, isn't it? I just don't know what it means to have a high pre-ovulation temp. I had EWCM a few days ago so dont know whats going on.
> 
> Thanks ladies
> 
> Hi Marie,
> 
> How long is your cycle usually? It's hard to know what's happening yet as you were only able to start temping a few days ago. But maybe it's possible that you ovulated on day 12 or 13, hence your last couple of temps may be post-ovulatory anyway! Keep temping and see what pattern shows.
> 
> Also do you take your temp before you do anything else? Even speaking or getting out of bed? xxClick to expand...

My cycles are long and irregular after going out of the depo (last one was 77 days long), I took soy this cycle for the first time.

I took my temp right after I wake up.. I sleep with the BBT under the pillow:winkwink: so I dont have to move or anything.


----------



## VGibs

marie87 said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marie87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls..
> 
> Can you help me?
> I started temping this month on CD13 (didn't start earlier b/c I was waiting for the BBT) My BBT has been between 97.8 and 98.2. I know this is high for pre-ovulation, isn't it? I just don't know what it means to have a high pre-ovulation temp. I had EWCM a few days ago so dont know whats going on.
> 
> Thanks ladies
> 
> Hi Marie,
> 
> How long is your cycle usually? It's hard to know what's happening yet as you were only able to start temping a few days ago. But maybe it's possible that you ovulated on day 12 or 13, hence your last couple of temps may be post-ovulatory anyway! Keep temping and see what pattern shows.
> 
> Also do you take your temp before you do anything else? Even speaking or getting out of bed? xxClick to expand...
> 
> My cycles are long and irregular after going out of the depo (last one was 77 days long), I took soy this cycle for the first time.
> 
> I took my temp right after I wake up.. I sleep with the BBT under the pillow:winkwink: so I dont have to move or anything.Click to expand...

Ive seena few people talk about taking soy. Does it come in a pill or do you eat a bunch of tofu or something???


----------



## Natsby

Hello,
Thanks for starting this thread,This is my first month charting after a miscarrage in October and we have been trying since. I am at 15dpo and had a massive temp drop at 14, (below coverline,) but then it shot back up this morning from 36.3 to .7. any ideas? I was sure it was AF but now Ijust dont know.
Good luck everybody.x


----------



## pickle76

Good idea Marie! Well hopefully you'll see what's going on after a few more days. I have had long and irregular cycles since coming off the Depo too. Hope things settle down for us! x


----------



## NicoleB

Welcome Natsby..do you have a link to your chart honey?


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Gals.. I knew it... I ovd :happydance: Kinda in shock.


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> :hi: Gals.. I knew it... I ovd :happydance: Kinda in shock.

OMG YAYAY!!!!!!!! :yipee: congrats hun. You know your body soooo well.


----------



## shaerichelle

I cried when the temp went up to 98.

I put my temps into my other ff acct thats not linked with my long ones. and it said I ovd on cd 14. I was like what the hell, so I decided to wait til this morning. Was shocked it went up to 98. Not sure if I want to use progesterone cream I am boiling...

This is actually the first month I figured my body out :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

So you fifi and I are all in the 2ww moochacha. I notice you to are ttc buddies..Can I be you ttc buddy as well? I think us 3 need to get our bfp this cycle!


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> I cried when the temp went up to 98.

Awww bless you hun :hugs: I'm soo glad that everything is helping regulate your cycles.


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> So you fifi and I are all in the 2ww moochacha. I notice you to are ttc buddies..Can I be you ttc buddy as well? I think us 3 need to get our bfp this cycle!

Hehe I would totally LOVE to be your TTC budy :happydance: It would more than awesome if all three of us got our bfp's this cycle!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I cried when the temp went up to 98.
> 
> Awww bless you hun :hugs: I'm soo glad that everything is helping regulate your cycles.Click to expand...

Thank you:) 

Dh will be happy I am not a worrier today.:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> So you fifi and I are all in the 2ww moochacha. I notice you to are ttc buddies..Can I be you ttc buddy as well? I think us 3 need to get our bfp this cycle!
> 
> Hehe I would totally LOVE to be your TTC budy :happydance: It would more than awesome if all three of us got our bfp's this cycle!!!Click to expand...

yes it would! I think that would be awesome!. 

Can you pm me your email.?:flower:

Ill add you to my signature.


----------



## Natsby

NicoleB said:


> Welcome Natsby..do you have a link to your chart honey?

Hi, I am trying to figure out how to do that, I´ll post it when I have, it is on fertility friend but I can´t figure out how to find a link to it.
Thank for offering to have a look, I´ll try to sort it out.


----------



## Natsby

ok I think this should do it https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e3ab6
Thank you!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Shannon that's fantastic!!!! So pleased for you:happydance: 
It would be so great if we all get BFPs, but I would be really happy if any one of us gets a +ve! But obviously it would be best if we all move to 1st tri together!!!! So lucky to have you girls :hug:


----------



## shaerichelle

fifi-folle said:


> Shannon that's fantastic!!!! So pleased for you:happydance:
> It would be so great if we all get BFPs, but I would be really happy if any one of us gets a +ve! But obviously it would be best if we all move to 1st tri together!!!! So lucky to have you girls :hug:

Thanks fifi! I knew it but I was kinda in shock. I needed to see it in front of me its amazing that I went from oving at 70 dpo last cycle to oving cd 15.
As I type this I am gagging. Yuck! It would be awesome if well all got them together. :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Natsby said:


> ok I think this should do it https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e3ab6
> Thank you!!

Your chart is very stable! I think you are on your way to a bfp. How long is your lp?


----------



## H a

can some one look at mine please? im 11dpo today and i have only been charting for a while so missing a few, i know last month i started charting and before i ovulated it was always around 35.10 and advice?

i have so many symptoms but dont understand the chart!
thanks x


----------



## shaerichelle

H a said:


> can some one look at mine please? im 11dpo today and i have only been charting for a while so missing a few, i know last month i started charting and before i ovulated it was always around 35.10 and advice?
> 
> i have so many symptoms but dont understand the chart!
> thanks x

I think you have some post ov temps, but they seem erratic. Where are the pre ov temps?


----------



## NicoleB

Please dont take this wrong Shannon (of course you know your body better then anyone and you know if you have Od)but I know pro cream can cause artificial high bbt.


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> Please dont take this wrong Shannon (of course you know your body better then anyone and you know if you have Od)but I know pro cream can cause artificial high bbt.

I havent used it yet:)


----------



## Natsby

shaerichelle said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> ok I think this should do it https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e3ab6
> Thank you!!
> 
> Your chart is very stable! I think you are on your way to a bfp. How long is your lp?Click to expand...

Thanks for looking at it, My whole cycle is normally 30 days but this is my first month charting, (not the first ttc though,) so not sure how long the lp is. either way I guess I should know by the time monday comes around. Here´s hoping.


----------



## NicoleB

shaerichelle said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> Please dont take this wrong Shannon (of course you know your body better then anyone and you know if you have Od)but I know pro cream can cause artificial high bbt.
> 
> I havent used it yet:)Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

Was to nervous Nicole.


----------



## NicoleB

I can understand that its hard for me to use things when I dont know what hell its gonna do to my body..


----------



## pichi

hey girls ^__^ just thought i would pop in to see how everyone is doing *has a nosey*

hope everyone is keeping well :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

NicoleB said:


> I can understand that its hard for me to use things when I dont know what hell its gonna do to my body..

Yes it took long enough to become normal:haha:


----------



## Tinks85

Great news about ov Shannon, hope you are now on your way to your :bfp:

Nicola your chart is still looking fab hun.

Opk is neg again today, hope to get a poss over the weekend. I have had EWCM for 2 days now so thought i might have got a poss today.

Use my first soft cup today and I am amazed at how easy they are to use. Was in shock and scared when they first arrived and I saw one for real lol

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Tinks85 said:


> Great news about ov Shannon, hope you are now on your way to your :bfp:
> 
> Nicola your chart is still looking fab hun.
> 
> Opk is neg again today, hope to get a poss over the weekend. I have had EWCM for 2 days now so thought i might have got a poss today.
> 
> Use my first soft cup today and I am amazed at how easy they are to use. Was in shock and scared when they first arrived and I saw one for real lol
> 
> Hope everyone is well :hugs:

Soft cups rule! I have been using them for the witch for the passed 3 years. I just LOVE them!


----------



## Tinks85

VGibs said:


> Soft cups rule! I have been using them for the witch for the passed 3 years. I just LOVE them!

I so agree, cant coment on how reliable they would be for leakage but they are so comfortable, you dont even know they are there. Considering using them for witch to.


----------



## VGibs

Tinks85 said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> Soft cups rule! I have been using them for the witch for the passed 3 years. I just LOVE them!
> 
> I so agree, cant coment on how reliable they would be for leakage but they are so comfortable, you dont even know they are there. Considering using them for witch to.Click to expand...

Very little leakage...with the witch. Just a pantyliner is all you need! If you "maintain" *clean it daily*. It even works overnight! I have a preatty heavy flow and I just LOVE the Instead Cup brand!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Tink. I have heard that softcups are huge, everyone seems to be shocked until they put them in lol.


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> Shannon that's fantastic!!!! So pleased for you:happydance:
> It would be so great if we all get BFPs, but I would be really happy if any one of us gets a +ve! But obviously it would be best if we all move to 1st tri together!!!! So lucky to have you girls :hug:

hehe thank you hun I'm soooooo happy and lucky to have you girls as well :hugs: Your chart is looking AMAZING!!!!!!!!
Bring on the bfps!!!!!! 

AFM - I got back from my Doctors everything came back normal, Bloods normal, ultrasound normal.

So now he wants me to go to a gynecologist/fertility expert that he knows because he's limited to what he can test for and do for me. Don't know how long its going to take for me to get an appointment there but I faxed them my referral letter and they send me a letter with my appointment details on it.

Though my Doctor said if I get pregnant before the appointment to go back to him and he will treat it as high risk and Ill get all the care they can offer. I hope I'm pregnant I really don't want to change Doctors I love my Doctor even though his just a GP!


----------



## moochacha

Oh Nicole I still can't wait for you to TEST!!!!!!!!! Your chart is looking so good! :dust: That stork needs a GPS now I think his been getting lost on his route and missing our homes. hehe jk


----------



## shaerichelle

Thats awesome Rebecca! You are so lucky to have a great GP :happydance:


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> Oh Nicole I still can't wait for you to TEST!!!!!!!!! Your chart is looking so good! :dust: That stork needs a GPS now I think his been getting lost on his route and missing our homes. hehe jk

HAHA AF is due tomorrow or Sunday..Sunday I think because my lp has been 13 days anyway I'll test then if she doesn't show her ugly old face lol
I tell ya I think you're right about a GPS for Mr stork.. :haha:


----------



## impatient

YAY for great charts Shannon and Nicloe!! I'm hoping mine turns out that way this cycle, but not holding my breath. I'll be stalking u 2!!!
;dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thats quite a temp jump, Did you get enough sleep?

Thanks impatient:)


----------



## Natsby

Good morning, I am so confused, I slept really badly last night, (can insomnia be a symptom, I couldn´t sleep last time I was pregnant,) I had a really stuffy nose and was breathing through my mouth. Took temp at 6.30 and it was 36.5 then i stayed in bed but managed to keep my mouth closed and dose and took it at my normal time and it was 36.8?? So what do I put on my chart? My Ovulation Chart waiting for AF today...think it is going to be a long day! can someone stalk me please. Thanks guys, reading all your messages makes me feel less like I am the only one out here.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'd use the first one and mark it as sleep deprived on FF it you had really disturbed sleep. :D Hope AF stays away for you.


----------



## Tinks85

VGibs said:


> Very little leakage...with the witch. Just a pantyliner is all you need! If you "maintain" *clean it daily*. It even works overnight! I have a preatty heavy flow and I just LOVE the Instead Cup brand!

Urm, I had a bit of a spillage when removing it this morning, I think I will need a bit of practise at that :blush:

Its a shame they are on the expensive side, well they are in the UK.

Good luck Natsby, hoping the witch doesn't find you hun.


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies - i have a Q? are post O temps usually all over the place? mine have been. i've been testing the same time, but maybe i'm not sleeping well enough? not sure.. can someone check out my chart? thanks!


----------



## Tinks85

Nevertogether, I would say your temps look fine, they are quite a bit above the coverline. My post ov temps have been like that before. GL I think your chart looks good :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

hey tinks, thanks for the input! just curious :) i haven't :sex:'ed this month so i'm not hopeful or anything, LOL, that would be ignorant..but i'm just trying to figure out my body and stuff before DH and i get a shot in june..wanted to make sure my temps aren't erratic or anything.


----------



## Tinks85

Thats a good idea hun, you will have a much better chance knowing when and what to expect. Really hope you catch that sticky bean in June hun :hugs:


----------



## Helly

Hi girls, Ive been quietly stalking lately cos Ive been so busy in work. Shannon and Nicole your charts are looking absolutely fab! x


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Helly!:)


----------



## impatient

shaerichelle said:


> Thats quite a temp jump, Did you get enough sleep?
> 
> Thanks impatient:)

If you were talking about me Shannon, that may have been the morning I tossed and turned for two hours before taking my temp. I take it at 5am every morning so its unusual for me to do that. Maybe it was a full moon!! Lol I woke up this morning with AF like cramps?? Weird!


----------



## tidyroom

Hi Girls, Well I think I am totally out this month had a temp drop again this morning. Can someone have a look and tell me what they think? It looks similar to last month really.


----------



## tidyroom

Sorry also meant to ask if you think my ov day was day 10? If it is af should be here on Monday so I would like to be more prepared.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey tidy - I think it could be CD10, but I think there is a chance that it could have been CD14! If you take out your OPK, does it change your ov day? Your temp is still nicely above your coverline, so don't lose hope yet :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Forgot to add that I think I'd be more inclined to say CD14 if your cm had been fertile on CD13 and 14. It's very difficult to say for certain. I'd say take into account that ov could be a few days later than FF says, that way if AF doesn't arrive on Monday, you know that you need to wait a couple more days to be sure. :D Hope that makes sense. That's what happened with me last cycle. Think I actually ov'd on CD18 not 14 like everything suggested! :dohh:


----------



## VGibs

my chart sucks...my temps are all over the place...I did get cross hairs though so yay!~


----------



## sahrene1978

Aww.. I was so hoping to see a :bfp: from Nicole.. :)

I thought for sure my temop was going to drop for the third time this morning but NOOOO it went up again! UGh.. I really think I ovulated way later than what FF is saying. I thought it was strange that my temp dropped off and I had so much CM and ECCM around 10-12 days past O but I shrugged it off and now I am thinking that my body did a fake it earlier. So I am still waiting. I am calling the doctor on Monday to schedule an appt. This is just to freakish....

P.S. Just started Taking Charge of your fertility last night :)
Sahrene


----------



## Natsby

damn, the witch found me! month seven and starting all over again.


----------



## foxyloxy28

sahrene - could have ov'd cd25 or 26! Hold on in there! :D

:hugs: Natsby


----------



## tidyroom

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hey tidy - I think it could be CD10, but I think there is a chance that it could have been CD14! If you take out your OPK, does it change your ov day? Your temp is still nicely above your coverline, so don't lose hope yet :)

Hi Foxylocy, Thanks for your help again. When I removed the +ve it did move to cd 14. Oh do you think that could be the case and I may still be in with a chance. Oh I do hope so!! It would make my cycle 28 days which it is usually and last month i oved day 14. Oh I do hope so and there might be a small chance.

If my temp drops again in the morning I think I know it is day 10 but if it is higher I am going to take it to be day 14..... Will keep you posted. And thanks again, I can go to sleep tonight feeling slightly positive again.:happydance:


----------



## moochacha

Hey girls I'm typing from my iphone again so I can't look up links etc.. But there has been a new research (it has never been done before) especially to see if women ovulate the once or in fact ovulate twice in a cycle. Out of 60 or so women who were monitored with a normal cycle and on no medications 7 of these women did actually ovulate twice in their cycle. It was believed that women could ovulate twice if they had a really short cycle of around 21 days etc but this very new research is actually proving that once in a while us women might actually ovulate twice in a cycle.


----------



## moochacha

Natsby said:


> damn, the witch found me! month seven and starting all over again.

Sorry the witch got you :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Natsby said:


> damn, the witch found me! month seven and starting all over again.

Awww sorry Natsby xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

You're welcome tidy. I think there's a really good chance it was CD14 :D Good luck


----------



## pickle76

RIGHT! This cycle I'm temping vaginally and setting my alarm for much earlier! Thanks Loxy for that tip ages ago - I definitely see my temps go down the more my sleep is disturbed, and taking my temp around 5.30am seems much better! The cat and my husband haven't usually woken me by then lol.

So I'd better ovulate this cycle and make it worth it!

Have been stalking you all, just been busy, but thinking of you all and hoping to see some BFP's v soon! xxxx


----------



## moochacha

moochacha said:


> Hey girls I'm typing from my iphone again so I can't look up links etc.. But there has been a new research (it has never been done before) especially to see if women ovulate the once or in fact ovulate twice in a cycle. Out of 60 or so women who were monitored with a normal cycle and on no medications 7 of these women did actually ovulate twice in their cycle. It was believed that women could ovulate twice if they had a really short cycle of around 21 days etc but this very new research is actually proving that once in a while us women might actually ovulate twice in a cycle.

But I say this because I wonder how this effects us in our charting!!! The research is new so who knows if the second ovulation has viable eggs etc but if our body sometimes ovulates twice maybe that's why we notice watery/EWCM or Huge temp dips etc mid cycle. It blows out the whole cycle theory of LP.

They had to do this study because more and more women were getting pregnant with twins with different gestation ages. :haha: Oh I'm excited, but it opens a million questions.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks for the info moochacha - definitley interesting stuff.

pickle - good luck for this cycle. Hopefully the temp routine will be an improvement for you :D


----------



## moochacha

Hehe foxy I just noticed your siggy... I heard good things about the fertility bracelet!!! :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Tidy Id say cd 14 also honey..


----------



## moochacha

Someone needs to stop me I'm getting my hopes up to much this cycle!!! :cry: I think I'm setting myself up for a massive disappointment. My temps have been the highest ever since temping March temps I had a fever and yesterdays temp was higher than that still. :cry: It's probably just the stupid clomid. 

Ahh I hate TTC!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

It's always good to be positive moochacha :) Your chart looks good hun.

I'm excited about getting my bracelet. I've purchased a conception reading today too.... Should hear back in a day or two! I've officially gone TTC crazy! :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> Someone needs to stop me I'm getting my hopes up to much this cycle!!! :cry: I think I'm setting myself up for a massive disappointment. My temps have been the highest ever since temping March temps I had a fever and yesterdays temp was higher than that still. :cry: It's probably just the stupid clomid.
> 
> Ahh I hate TTC!!!

:hugs: darling. Keep the PMA and good thoughts and believe.. I know its hard honey.:flower:

I emailed you :)


----------



## sahrene1978

foxyloxy28 said:


> sahrene - could have ov'd cd25 or 26! Hold on in there! :D

Thanks but unfortunately there wasn't much bding at that time.. All I want is another chance..lol. I just wish the witch would show...:coffee:


----------



## NicoleB

sahrene1978 said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> sahrene - could have ov'd cd25 or 26! Hold on in there! :D
> 
> Thanks but unfortunately there wasn't much bding at that time.. All I want is another chance..lol. I just wish the witch would show...:coffee:Click to expand...

I hear ya there honey..I dont think we got it this month..af should be here tomorrow for me..


----------



## Natsby

Big hug Nicole, the witch got me last night so I know how you are feeling.


----------



## tidyroom

NicoleB said:


> Tidy Id say cd 14 also honey..

Thanks Nicole, In a way I am hoping the witch arrives tomorrow as this has been such a hard cycle. But of course if I o on cd14 like you girls think then I might still have a slight chance. So I will pray for that.

I see you are on 14dpo. I hope af does not get you. I looked at your chart and I thought it looked good. Good luck Hun and thanks for your reply.:hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

tidyroom said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> Tidy Id say cd 14 also honey..
> 
> Thanks Nicole, In a way I am hoping the witch arrives tomorrow as this has been such a hard cycle. But of course if I o on cd14 like you girls think then I might still have a slight chance. So I will pray for that.
> 
> I see you are on 14dpo. I hope af does not get you. I looked at your chart and I thought it looked good. Good luck Hun and thanks for your reply.:hugs:Click to expand...

I hope you get your bfp sweetie..
as for me she showed like clock work..so its on to another month for me.


----------



## nevertogether

dang i'm sorry nicole! :hugs: you had awesome temps, who would have known? good luck next cycle!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: Nicole 

Must be February babies for us :D


----------



## moochacha

Sorry Nicole I was wishing for you sooo much :hugs:


----------



## tidyroom

Sorry to hear that Nicole. Hope you are ok and having a pma for next month.

I suppose it shows us not to get so concerned about high temps really. Good luck for next cycle.


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Nicole. I actually am not taking anymore temps, my temp went below coverline and I am super hot.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Are you still bd'ing incase you haven't ov'd Shannon? :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Sorry AF got you Nicole.
My temp thankfully went back up this morning, hope yesterday's dip was an implantation dip. Also fx we have managed to sell our house after 2 months, viewers yesterday were very close to offering. And we have more viewings today.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Fx for you fifi. Hope you get a buyer for your house :D


----------



## pickle76

So sorry Nicole xx

Hope you're ok Shannon xx


----------



## impatient

Sorry the witch got you Nicole but at least your like clockwork! Happy mothers day to you and all the other blessed ladies:) I am grateful for my fur baby!!


----------



## VGibs

So ladies...me and the OH just had a little "whoops". We wanted to wait until next month to really give it a go and now im worried the whoops may make me pg. can someone peek at my chart to see if its possible the "whoops' might fertilize???


----------



## NicoleB

Thanks girls!! I'm ok just gonna move on I ordered my digi opks today and went out and bought a boat load of cheap ones :haha:
I thought Id be super down but I'm not I just figure God wants me to wait another month..hopefully this is the month for me...for all of us..


----------



## SmileyShazza

I haven't been on here as much as I ditched my thermometer this month in an attempt to help me relax a bit. So far so good - I have been a LOT less stressed this month in fact I have been mostly stress free (over ttc anyway).

Sorry to see that AF got a few of you since I last visited :hugs:

I'm still reading and hanging around in the background keeping an eye on you all. Really hope to see some graduates soon :hugs:

Baby :dust: to all :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey Shazza - good to see you back on here :D Glad the TTC has been relieved (for this month atleast):haha:


----------



## pichi

only 10 more days shazza. my fingers are crossed :)


----------



## pickle76

VGibs said:


> So ladies...me and the OH just had a little "whoops". We wanted to wait until next month to really give it a go and now im worried the whoops may make me pg. can someone peek at my chart to see if its possible the "whoops' might fertilize???

Hi,

Well if your ov day is correct, then no you should be ok. However if you haven't actually ov'd then there could be a chance. Keep taking your temps and tracking CM and see what shows. FF may change the ov date if data shows ov more clearly xx


----------



## Helly

Sorry Nicole, glad youve got a great positive head about it x

Girls, do you think I OV'd on Friday? Temps are saying I did but CM is still egg white. Sorry for the way TMI, on Friday I had perfect EWCM, better than Ive ever seen before, it was actually clear. Usually its stretchy but yellow and thicker, not clear. Its been that yellow thicker stuff yesterdat and today. So now im thinking maybe I have hostile CM and thats my problem. Though if I OV'd on Friday it means we only got one shot at it anyway this month, damn, I wasnt expecting OV til today or tomorrow! Grrrrrrr.


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi girls,
Im on cd37 and still no ov. My temps the past week are just gradually rising but not dramatically. Have looked in the chart galleries and cant find one that looks like mine that is either ov or anovulatory. Anyone have any ideas??x


----------



## Helly

CD22 dreamofabean? Thats the only place I can see a .4 rise and you have the right CM but then your temps go down to pre ov temps again. Do you usually have cycles like that?


----------



## dreamofabean

This is my first month temping. Last 2 cycles ive had positive opks!
This month i tried agnus castus and think thats made my cycles worse!! Stopped taking it about cd20 as kept getting faint lines on opks but not pos.
I dont think ive ovulated but the relatively flat temps are not what i see on other peoples charts on the gallery!! Bit of a mystery!! Thanks for looking Helly xx


----------



## Helly

No problem, are your cycles always that long?


----------



## dreamofabean

Ive only had 2 full cycles since hormone treatment stopped periods for 6 months. Before that was on bcp. 1st cycle was 36 days, 2nd was 42 :( I hate having long cycles, makes it seem like a lifetime waiting for ovulation!!x


----------



## Helly

Yeah just stalked your journal. Hope your cycle gets better soon or even better you get a BFP, or OV at least! :D


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks honey xx


----------



## pickle76

dreamofabean said:


> Ive only had 2 full cycles since hormone treatment stopped periods for 6 months. Before that was on bcp. 1st cycle was 36 days, 2nd was 42 :( I hate having long cycles, makes it seem like a lifetime waiting for ovulation!!x

Your chart looks REALLY similar to mine last month. Yep it's a bummer having the long cycles - do hope you ovulate soon, and me this month too! :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

pickle76 said:


> dreamofabean said:
> 
> 
> Ive only had 2 full cycles since hormone treatment stopped periods for 6 months. Before that was on bcp. 1st cycle was 36 days, 2nd was 42 :( I hate having long cycles, makes it seem like a lifetime waiting for ovulation!!x
> 
> Your chart looks REALLY similar to mine last month. Yep it's a bummer having the long cycles - do hope you ovulate soon, and me this month too! :hugs:Click to expand...

Ooh pickle it does!! Im just hoping for AF now to be honest. Given up on the idea of ovulating this cycle!!
Do you normally ovulate pickle??x


----------



## pickle76

dreamofabean said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreamofabean said:
> 
> 
> Ive only had 2 full cycles since hormone treatment stopped periods for 6 months. Before that was on bcp. 1st cycle was 36 days, 2nd was 42 :( I hate having long cycles, makes it seem like a lifetime waiting for ovulation!!x
> 
> Your chart looks REALLY similar to mine last month. Yep it's a bummer having the long cycles - do hope you ovulate soon, and me this month too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh pickle it does!! Im just hoping for AF now to be honest. Given up on the idea of ovulating this cycle!!
> Do you normally ovulate pickle??xClick to expand...

Yeah by day 40 I just wanted AF to show! Although when it did it was so light that it hardly passed for a period! I'd been on Depo for 18 months, had last jab Oct 08 and waited a year for periods to come back. That was 6 months ago, and although I've only been charting for a few months, don't think I've ov'd at all. Got an appt with GP on Wed so will see what he says. I'll check out your journal! xxx


----------



## moochacha

I hope everyone is well :hugs:

My temp went up a little bit today, It's great to see my temperature starting to normalize lol must be the Clomid.

Your chart is looking promising for ovulation Helly! Loads of :dust: for you.

Where do you get your cheapie OPK Nicole?

As for me I had a dream that I was pregnant (the one of many in the 2ww) but I took a test in my dream and of course it was positive. When I woke up this morning I resorted in my poas addiction but I don't have any hpt laying around only a digi. So I used a OPK :rofl: and to my shock its positive hehe Ii can't be ovulation because ovulation has been confirmed and it can't be a positive for pregnancy because I'm only 5 DPO unless I did ovulate on the 15th!! Anyway I'm not feeding my habit lol I think it must be the clomid, anything I can't explain these days I blame on the Clomid. Like my extra sore freaky nipples I'm blaming on the clomid!!!


----------



## dreamofabean

Hopefully GP will give you some answers hun! I've had cd21 and 28 bloods done on past 2 cycles and got 1st FS app in june so am eager to see whether they picked anything up! I'm beginning to worry that i've not been ovulating at all too!! You will be very welcome in my journal lovely xx


----------



## moochacha

dreamofabean said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreamofabean said:
> 
> 
> Ive only had 2 full cycles since hormone treatment stopped periods for 6 months. Before that was on bcp. 1st cycle was 36 days, 2nd was 42 :( I hate having long cycles, makes it seem like a lifetime waiting for ovulation!!x
> 
> Your chart looks REALLY similar to mine last month. Yep it's a bummer having the long cycles - do hope you ovulate soon, and me this month too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh pickle it does!! Im just hoping for AF now to be honest. Given up on the idea of ovulating this cycle!!
> Do you normally ovulate pickle??xClick to expand...

Big :hugs: girls.


----------



## pickle76

dreamofabean said:


> Hopefully GP will give you some answers hun! I've had cd21 and 28 bloods done on past 2 cycles and got 1st FS app in june so am eager to see whether they picked anything up! I'm beginning to worry that i've not been ovulating at all too!! You will be very welcome in my journal lovely xx

Aww thanks. Hope you get some answers too!

BTW, I lived in Birmingham for 5 years a few years ago:hi:


----------



## pickle76

moochacha said:


> dreamofabean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreamofabean said:
> 
> 
> Ive only had 2 full cycles since hormone treatment stopped periods for 6 months. Before that was on bcp. 1st cycle was 36 days, 2nd was 42 :( I hate having long cycles, makes it seem like a lifetime waiting for ovulation!!x
> 
> Your chart looks REALLY similar to mine last month. Yep it's a bummer having the long cycles - do hope you ovulate soon, and me this month too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh pickle it does!! Im just hoping for AF now to be honest. Given up on the idea of ovulating this cycle!!
> Do you normally ovulate pickle??xClick to expand...
> 
> Big :hugs: girls.Click to expand...

Thanks Moochacha! Your chart's looking good! And yeah, blame it all on the Clomid! Good idea - will stop you going crazy! :wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

Rebecca, flat temps are better. Love your chart. 

I am no longer charting:)


----------



## shaerichelle

foxyloxy28 said:


> Are you still bd'ing incase you haven't ov'd Shannon? :)

Always foxy:) Dh is leaving tomorrow until friday. lol


Pickle, I am okay.


----------



## pickle76

shaerichelle said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Are you still bd'ing incase you haven't ov'd Shannon? :)
> 
> Always foxy:) Dh is leaving tomorrow until friday. lol
> 
> 
> Pickle, I am okay.Click to expand...

Good, glad you're ok. Hope not temping gives you a break and less stress! Right I'm off to start the BDing for this month! :winkwink:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Pickle. I do need a break! 

Good Luck :dust


----------



## foxyloxy28

moochacha - I think you may well have ov'd CD15 - could have had a fallback on CD16 and then a slower rise after that! I think it's just your CM that's throwing FF off as you have it for quite a few days after CD15! OMG I hope this is it for you hun :D :yipee:


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> Rebecca, flat temps are better. Love your chart.
> 
> I am no longer charting:)

I've though about not charting but I want to note my LP. Hopefully we can throw all our TTC stuff in the rubbish this cycle anyway. xx


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> moochacha - I think you may well have ov'd CD15 - could have had a fallback on CD16 and then a slower rise after that! I think it's just your CM that's throwing FF off as you have it for quite a few days after CD15! OMG I hope this is it for you hun :D :yipee:

Hehe thanks foxy!!! I know the stupid Robitussin made my CM really watery and it stuck around for ages. I'll play around with FF it originally tried to mark CD 15 as ovulation day and the ultrasound guy said he thinks I ovulated on CD 15 but he was very vague about it. :happydance: Thanks agin foxy!!! This gives me hope.


----------



## foxyloxy28

No problem :) I say get some more tests woman! :rofl: Good luck


----------



## moochacha

Heheh I'm totally going to right now!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Im going to as well moochacha...tonight and take it tomorrow.:)

Good Luck


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: I'm super excited, my fertility spell is being cast in a few hours and my items will be sent in tomorrows post :headspin: Check out my conception prediction in my siggy too! I know, I'm nuts!


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha your chart look great sweetie..I say this is your month!!!! :hugs:

Foxy I think conception prediction is right baby doll..


----------



## moochacha

Thank you Nicole :hugs: I really hope so.

Foxy!!!!! OMG I can't wait for you to get your bfp this month!!!!!! I'm so excited for you :yipee:


----------



## moochacha

Where did you get your conception reading done? I totally want to do one!!!


----------



## sahrene1978

Wow! I am so excited for all you girls!! 

Nicole- Sorry the witch came but at least you can move forward to get that little gem this month. 

Still not AF but temp dipped a little so hoping for her to show in the morning..Fingers crossed cause I took another test this morning on Mother's day and it was negative.. SO all I can think is that maybe I have some sort of cyst? I will call my GYN in the morning to get her advice and hopefully go and get seen. 

When I was overweight I had issues with cycles of long bleeding. I have put on maybe 5 pound over that last month or so but that is it. I am back on track now with exercise and my diet so I am not sure.. 

We went to the mall today and all the baby stuff everywhere was kinda rough. I am grateful I have my boys I truly am and I am trying to stay positive that if it is meant to be that it will happen..

Sahrene


----------



## moochacha

sahrene1978 said:


> Wow! I am so excited for all you girls!!
> 
> Nicole- Sorry the witch came but at least you can move forward to get that little gem this month.
> 
> Still not AF but temp dipped a little so hoping for her to show in the morning..Fingers crossed cause I took another test this morning on Mother's day and it was negative.. SO all I can think is that maybe I have some sort of cyst? I will call my GYN in the morning to get her advice and hopefully go and get seen.
> 
> When I was overweight I had issues with cycles of long bleeding. I have put on maybe 5 pound over that last month or so but that is it. I am back on track now with exercise and my diet so I am not sure..
> 
> We went to the mall today and all the baby stuff everywhere was kinda rough. I am grateful I have my boys I truly am and I am trying to stay positive that if it is meant to be that it will happen..
> 
> Sahrene

Hey :hugs:

I hope they can find out whats causing this long cycle!!! Good luck and the Gyn. After my Doctors appointment on Friday I was soooo bummed out that DH and I went to a baby super store here and had a look around for hours. It's given me a new drive to get pregnant and to remind myself its a reality. Though at the same time it was hard.

Take care hun :flower:


----------



## moochacha

sahrene - Maybe you ovulated on CD25?


----------



## NicoleB

sahrene1978 said:


> Wow! I am so excited for all you girls!!
> 
> Nicole- Sorry the witch came but at least you can move forward to get that little gem this month.
> 
> Still not AF but temp dipped a little so hoping for her to show in the morning..Fingers crossed cause I took another test this morning on Mother's day and it was negative.. SO all I can think is that maybe I have some sort of cyst? I will call my GYN in the morning to get her advice and hopefully go and get seen.
> 
> When I was overweight I had issues with cycles of long bleeding. I have put on maybe 5 pound over that last month or so but that is it. I am back on track now with exercise and my diet so I am not sure..
> 
> We went to the mall today and all the baby stuff everywhere was kinda rough. I am grateful I have my boys I truly am and I am trying to stay positive that if it is meant to be that it will happen..
> 
> Sahrene

I hope she shows honey..
Honey it doesn't matter how many kids you already have..if you're ttc its because you want another baby that doesn't take away from the love you have for the kids you already have. i have 8 beautiful kids and 3 beautiful grand kids and still get a little down when I see all that baby stuff or a pg lady or a lady with a new born. :hugs:


----------



## sahrene1978

Thanks girls... It has been such an emotional day for me.. I appreciate all the support.


----------



## sahrene1978

moochacha said:


> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! I am so excited for all you girls!!
> 
> Nicole- Sorry the witch came but at least you can move forward to get that little gem this month.
> 
> Still not AF but temp dipped a little so hoping for her to show in the morning..Fingers crossed cause I took another test this morning on Mother's day and it was negative.. SO all I can think is that maybe I have some sort of cyst? I will call my GYN in the morning to get her advice and hopefully go and get seen.
> 
> When I was overweight I had issues with cycles of long bleeding. I have put on maybe 5 pound over that last month or so but that is it. I am back on track now with exercise and my diet so I am not sure..
> 
> We went to the mall today and all the baby stuff everywhere was kinda rough. I am grateful I have my boys I truly am and I am trying to stay positive that if it is meant to be that it will happen..
> 
> Sahrene
> 
> Hey :hugs:
> 
> I hope they can find out whats causing this long cycle!!! Good luck and the Gyn. After my Doctors appointment on Friday I was soooo bummed out that DH and I went to a baby super store here and had a look around for hours. It's given me a new drive to get pregnant and to remind myself its a reality. Though at the same time it was hard.
> 
> Take care hun :flower:Click to expand...

Moochacha, TY..... You are in my thoughts...


----------



## foxyloxy28

moochacha said:


> Where did you get your conception reading done? I totally want to do one!!!

Jenny Renny predictions. Cost $8.00 but hey, it's a bit of fun and it's given me a big boost of pma :D

Check out the Jenny Renny predictions thread for the link and stats. She's been right with quite a few ladies!


----------



## dandybrush

Hi my names Emily and i have just started BBT charting, wondering if i can follow you're thread and hopefully learn something :) will also just point out i am not regular and am hoping charting will give me some signs of when/if i ovulate, any tips would be appreciated :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome Emily :D


----------



## dandybrush

thanks :) has bbt charting helped anyone to fall preg? (just out of curiosity)


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Where did you get your conception reading done? I totally want to do one!!!
> 
> Jenny Renny predictions. Cost $8.00 but hey, it's a bit of fun and it's given me a big boost of pma :D
> 
> Check out the Jenny Renny predictions thread for the link and stats. She's been right with quite a few ladies!Click to expand...

OMG I'm totally going to do it!!!


Update- I did it :happydance: now I've just got to wait... tick tock 48 hours is a long time lol


----------



## moochacha

dandybrush said:


> Hi my names Emily and i have just started BBT charting, wondering if i can follow you're thread and hopefully learn something :) will also just point out i am not regular and am hoping charting will give me some signs of when/if i ovulate, any tips would be appreciated :)

Hey welcome :D :flower:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I've not got pregnant yet dandy, but it has helped me understand my body and what goes on with it each month! I now have a clear pattern each month to monitor :D


----------



## NicoleB

dandybrush said:


> thanks :) has bbt charting helped anyone to fall preg? (just out of curiosity)

I have 8 babies and its helped be get pg 5 times (3 beautiful babies 2 losses)


----------



## Helly

Morning girls, wow there are some nasty cycles going around here at the moment, really hope things sort themselves out for you girls quick.

Moochacha, looking really good there!

Foxy Im sure Jenny Renny is right, Ive resisted so far but Im close to caving in :D

AFM, looks like I messed up, I OV'd 3 days early and only BD'd once. Damn.


----------



## moochacha

Helly said:


> Morning girls, wow there are some nasty cycles going around here at the moment, really hope things sort themselves out for you girls quick.
> 
> Moochacha, looking really good there!
> 
> Foxy Im sure Jenny Renny is right, Ive resisted so far but Im close to caving in :D
> 
> AFM, looks like I messed up, I OV'd 3 days early and only BD'd once. Damn.

Still in with a chance hun :hugs: :dust:


----------



## fifi-folle

Just need to share this with someone.... I think we've finally found someone to buy our house!!!!! Should have their offer in the next few days!!!! Hopefully we also get a BFP soon too! New house, hew baby, new start!!! Not sure I could have any more !!! let's throw in some :happydance: too!!!
PS sorry for such a me post!


----------



## pickle76

fifi-folle said:


> Just need to share this with someone.... I think we've finally found someone to buy our house!!!!! Should have their offer in the next few days!!!! Hopefully we also get a BFP soon too! New house, hew baby, new start!!! Not sure I could have any more !!! let's throw in some :happydance: too!!!
> PS sorry for such a me post!

That's great Fifi! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## a_missy

hi ladies :) we've been ttc 2 1/2yrs and this month was my 3rd try on clomid (we got a BFP 1st try on clomid but unfortunately it ended in a mc) 

i dont know why i suddenly decided to try temping but i think its because it makes me feel like i'm doing something, like i have some control.

anyway i wondered what you thought about the fact that my temps post ovulation are nearly all the same, they're higher than before ovulation but they're nearly the same every morning at the moment... arent they meant to be getting higher??


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> Just need to share this with someone.... I think we've finally found someone to buy our house!!!!! Should have their offer in the next few days!!!! Hopefully we also get a BFP soon too! New house, hew baby, new start!!! Not sure I could have any more !!! let's throw in some :happydance: too!!!
> PS sorry for such a me post!

WOOOOHOOOOOO :happydance: that's sooo awesome I'm going to cross everything even my eyes lol... 

:yipee:


----------



## NicoleB

fifi-folle said:


> Just need to share this with someone.... I think we've finally found someone to buy our house!!!!! Should have their offer in the next few days!!!! Hopefully we also get a BFP soon too! New house, hew baby, new start!!! Not sure I could have any more !!! let's throw in some :happydance: too!!!
> PS sorry for such a me post!

:thumbup:Good luck honey I hope you get both .. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

a_missy said:


> hi ladies :) we've been ttc 2 1/2yrs and this month was my 3rd try on clomid (we got a BFP 1st try on clomid but unfortunately it ended in a mc)
> 
> i dont know why i suddenly decided to try temping but i think its because it makes me feel like i'm doing something, like i have some control.
> 
> anyway i wondered what you thought about the fact that my temps post ovulation are nearly all the same, they're higher than before ovulation but they're nearly the same every morning at the moment... arent they meant to be getting higher??

Do you have a link for your chart?


----------



## Firedancer41

Morning ladies. Can you take a look at my chart and tell me what you think so far?

I'm very confused this month for several reasons. First, my pre-o temps are not the norm. I am usually in the low or mid-96.XXs right before, but I've had a lot over 97. I have had a cold the last couple of days and I think my chart is kind of jagged just because I haven't had such sound sleep as I normally do.

Today and yesterday I had an every so small rise, but I only had a + opk yesterday, which led me to believe I would o today. I haven't gotten any copius EWCM as I usually do, but that could also be from the cold.And now with so much BDing and Pre-Seed (sorry TMI:blush:) I'm not sure what's what anymore!

So do you think I've ov'ed, or am about to????


----------



## a_missy

NicoleB said:


> Do you have a link for your chart?

i'm using FF but i'm not sure how to link :blush: do i just post the url of my homepage?


----------



## Charlotteee

Well im leaving the thread girls, doc has put me back on pill to sort my cycles out. Still messed up from miscarriage that i had 5 months ago :dohh: 

Hope you all get your BFP's soon xx


----------



## NicoleB

a_missy said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for your chart?
> 
> i'm using FF but i'm not sure how to link :blush: do i just post the url of my homepage?Click to expand...

on your chart page you'll see where it says tickers click that make a ticker then copy and paste the URL into your siggy here!


----------



## NicoleB

Charlotteee said:


> Well im leaving the thread girls, doc has put me back on pill to sort my cycles out. Still messed up from miscarriage that i had 5 months ago :dohh:
> 
> Hope you all get your BFP's soon xx

:hugs: hope your back to ttc soon.


----------



## NicoleB

Firedancer41 said:


> Morning ladies. Can you take a look at my chart and tell me what you think so far?
> 
> I'm very confused this month for several reasons. First, my pre-o temps are not the norm. I am usually in the low or mid-96.XXs right before, but I've had a lot over 97. I have had a cold the last couple of days and I think my chart is kind of jagged just because I haven't had such sound sleep as I normally do.
> 
> Today and yesterday I had an every so small rise, but I only had a + opk yesterday, which led me to believe I would o today. I haven't gotten any copius EWCM as I usually do, but that could also be from the cold.And now with so much BDing and Pre-Seed (sorry TMI:blush:) I'm not sure what's what anymore!
> 
> So do you think I've ov'ed, or am about to????

my guess would be O yesterday or today for you but not sure until your temp is up..hopefully it will be tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## a_missy

NicoleB said:


> on your chart page you'll see where it says tickers click that make a ticker then copy and paste the URL into your siggy here!

ahhh! thanks nicole, i was wondering how to go about that :)

heres the link ....
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e84f4


----------



## Firedancer41

NicoleB said:


> my guess would be O yesterday or today for you but not sure until your temp is up..hopefully it will be tomorrow. :hugs:

Thanks, Nicole-I always appreciate your insight! We'll see what tomorrow's temp is...


----------



## sahrene1978

Morning ladies. My temp dropped again so hopefully the witch will show sometime today. I am so ready to get this show on the road. I really don't want to see the Doctor unless I really really have to. So I am pretty sure I feel some cramps!! Yah...I never thought I would be so happy and that would confirm my super duper late O'....


Sahrene


----------



## foxyloxy28

Helly - it only takes one time hun :D Keep up the pma.

Firedancer - I'd go for CD20 :D providing you get a rise tomorrow :D

Welcome a_missy :)

Sahrene - hope AF shows for you today

Best of luck charlotteee - hope you are back with us soon :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Firedancer41 said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> my guess would be O yesterday or today for you but not sure until your temp is up..hopefully it will be tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks, Nicole-I always appreciate your insight! We'll see what tomorrow's temp is...Click to expand...

:thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## a_missy

foxyloxy28 said:


> Helly - it only takes one time hun :D Keep up the pma.
> 
> Firedancer - I'd go for CD20 :D providing you get a rise tomorrow :D
> 
> Welcome a_missy :)
> 
> Sahrene - hope AF shows for you today
> 
> Best of luck charlotteee - hope you are back with us soon :hugs:

thanks foxyloxy :) i'm a proper newbie to charting so hopefully i can learn a little more from you all


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hello ladies, I have lost too much time to even attempt to catch up but I just wanted to say I'm alive, been working a lot though so that's why I've been missing.


----------



## marie87

Hi girls

Can you take a look at my chart? Do you think I ovulated?

I am a charting newbie.


----------



## silverbell

Hi all

Really hope you don't mind me posting here. I'm not TTC yet, but wondered if any of you knew the answer to the following. I've asked it on WTT but no response yet and just thought you guys may have come across it before.

It looks like I'll have a short luteal phase again this cycle (11 day LP last cycle).

I'm hopeful I can hang on until tomorrow until AF shows.

Is a 10-day LP a problem, does anybody know? I've read conflicting information.

I realise it's still early days and my cycles might regulate a little and this is only my 2nd cycle off the BCP, but just interested in other experiences. 

Is there anything natural I can do to extend it, if so?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey silverbell

No, 10 day LP is within 'normal' limits. Usually 10-16 days is classed as average.

I believe a lot of ladies take Vit B complex to help lengthen their LPs. 

I'm sure some of the other girls will be able to give you some more advice :D

Also wanted to say hello to a fellow ulcerative colitis sufferer! :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

marie - how long are your cycles usually. It's hard to say for definite as you don't have all your temps from the beginning of your cycle. Keep charting and I think you'll see a clearer pattern soon :D

Glad to see you sweetmama :) Chart looks good. I think you prob ov'd a couple of days earlier than FF currently 
suggests.


----------



## silverbell

Hi foxyloxy (and what an awesome name - I loved that story when I was little!) and thank you ever so much for that. It has helped a lot. I've read so many different things on the internet. One even said that if you had an LP under 12 days you would never carry a baby and would miscarry each time! :nope:

It all got a bit scary and I was panicking a little. It's nice to be reassured. I'll see how I go TTC in a few months and perhaps will give the Vitamin B complex a go if need be. Thanks ever so much for that. I really appreciate your response. :hugs:

Sorry to hear you're a UC sufferer yourself, but all the same it's always good to meet another and know you're not alone. I hope you have your :bfp: really soon x



foxyloxy28 said:


> Hey silverbell
> 
> No, 10 day LP is within 'normal' limits. Usually 10-16 days is classed as average.
> 
> I believe a lot of ladies take Vit B complex to help lengthen their LPs.
> 
> I'm sure some of the other girls will be able to give you some more advice :D
> 
> Also wanted to say hello to a fellow ulcerative colitis sufferer! :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

You're welcome. The internet can be a scary place when you start googling :dohh: but I've seen ladies on here sustain a pregnancy with 10 day lps. 

I'm so used to the UC, I've forgotten what normal is :haha: I'm lucky I manage to keep it under control myself. 

Good luck in WTT look forward to seeing you over here in TTC soon.


----------



## a_missy

is it odd that my post ovulation temps are staying the same nearly every day? when i look at other peoples charts their temps appear to go up and down a lot after ovulation....

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e84f4


----------



## pickle76

a_missy said:


> is it odd that my post ovulation temps are staying the same nearly every day? when i look at other peoples charts their temps appear to go up and down a lot after ovulation....
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e84f4

Hi,

Does your thermometer measure in 100th's of a degree? Seems all your temps are to a tenth? eg instead of 36.5 degrees it's helpful to be able to record 36.55. You'd prob see more variation then, but the fact that your temps are stable is fine! xx


----------



## dandybrush

i've only just started charting and my temps are going up and down a bit (i think its cause im not waking at the exact same time daily...maybe) but i only get AF once every 2 months and im 1 month late :( does anyone know what i can do to increase ovulation?


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - a lot of women try soy for that. there is a thread under ttc buddies if you want to take a look. it's a lot of really nice women that have a lot of experience with it and will do their best to help you decide if soy is right for you.


----------



## a_missy

pickle76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does your thermometer measure in 100th's of a degree? Seems all your temps are to a tenth? eg instead of 36.5 degrees it's helpful to be able to record 36.55. You'd prob see more variation then, but the fact that your temps are stable is fine! xx

thanks pickle :) i was starting to get worried that maybe i hadn't ovulated after all because it just looks like nothings happened

no my themometer doesnt measure in 100th's, what you said makes sense maybe thats what i've been seeing on other peoples charts but havent noticed :thumbup:


----------



## pickle76

a_missy said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Does your thermometer measure in 100th's of a degree? Seems all your temps are to a tenth? eg instead of 36.5 degrees it's helpful to be able to record 36.55. You'd prob see more variation then, but the fact that your temps are stable is fine! xx
> 
> thanks pickle :) i was starting to get worried that maybe i hadn't ovulated after all because it just looks like nothings happened
> 
> no my themometer doesnt measure in 100th's, what you said makes sense maybe thats what i've been seeing on other peoples charts but havent noticed :thumbup:Click to expand...

It definitely looks like you've ovulated, as your post-ov temps are all higher than your coverline, and pre-ov temps. You can still temp with the thermometer you've got, but you won't see the subtle changes in temp that you'd get with a 100th of a degree thermometer. Have a look at my chart for last month (click on my link and scroll down to see previous month) - I didn't ovulate but you can see the variations easier than if I had just temped with a 10th of degree.

Hope this is your month! xxx


----------



## a_missy

yeah you're right, you can see it so much better on yours :) thanks i'm just getting to grips with it all. if i dont a BFP this month then i might look into getting a different thermometer

my sleep is often disturbed and i was wondering, if you only have a couple of hours sleep before you take your temp rather than 3 or 4 hours would your temps show up higher or lower??


----------



## pickle76

a_missy said:


> yeah you're right, you can see it so much better on yours :) thanks i'm just getting to grips with it all. if i dont a BFP this month then i might look into getting a different thermometer
> 
> my sleep is often disturbed and i was wondering, if you only have a couple of hours sleep before you take your temp rather than 3 or 4 hours would your temps show up higher or lower??

I think that depends on the person. Everything you'll read about charting says that your temp is likely to be higher if you've had a disturbed night, but I find the opposite! The less sleep I get, or the more I'm disturbed, the lower my temps are! One morning I had been up at 4am cleaning up cat sick (Ewww!) and then at 5.30am as hubby was snoring. As an experiment I took my temp each time I was disturbed, and again after about 30 mins sleep at 7am. Each time I took it it was lower. And since then I've proved it loads of times to be the case for me! x


----------



## a_missy

it really is a case of charting for a while to get to know your temps isnt it? it sounds silly but my cat wakes me up every morning really early for food, shes a bloody nightmare :growlmad: i have real trouble getting back to sleep and sometimes i only get a couple of hours of proper sleep before i get up but i guess if i temp for a while i'll get used to how my temps change when that happens....

its a lot to take in to start with haha


----------



## pickle76

a_missy said:


> it really is a case of charting for a while to get to know your temps isnt it? it sounds silly but my cat wakes me up every morning really early for food, shes a bloody nightmare :growlmad: i have real trouble getting back to sleep and sometimes i only get a couple of hours of proper sleep before i get up but i guess if i temp for a while i'll get used to how my temps change when that happens....
> 
> its a lot to take in to start with haha

Ooh my cat's the same! Little monkeys aren't they?! I'm now taking my temp much earlier as I found I'd had a decent block of sleep in the hours just before my cat wakes me up. There's no reason why you can't do that too. So if the cat always wakes you up at say 4am, but you've slept well for 4 hours prior to this then I would take your temp then. But it does need to be very close to the same time each morning to be accurate. See what you think, but don't let it stress you out too much. Just find a way that fits in with you (and your cat lol!) :winkwink:


----------



## a_missy

haha we both have nightmare cats, how funny!! i dont know what her problem is... we've taken to using a food timer tray for her so it opens about 5am and i dont have to get up to feed her BUT she still wakes at 4am and sometimes earlier and just bugs the hell out me until her feeder opens :dohh:

thats what i was wondering though, that it might be better to try temping when i first wake rather than the second time i wake, maybe i'll try it that way and see :thumbup:


----------



## pickle76

a_missy said:


> haha we both have nightmare cats, how funny!! i dont know what her problem is... we've taken to using a food timer tray for her so it opens about 5am and i dont have to get up to feed her BUT she still wakes at 4am and sometimes earlier and just bugs the hell out me until her feeder opens :dohh:
> 
> thats what i was wondering though, that it might be better to try temping when i first wake rather than the second time i wake, maybe i'll try it that way and see :thumbup:

Hahahaha maybe our cats are long-lost sisters from the same litter! I swear mine has got mental health issues!!! She wakes me up by patting my face or raking her claws ever-so-gently through my hair until I get up! (Or if I leave her out overnight, by crying constantly under our bedroom window!)

Yes try that, and maybe even taking your temp again when you actually wake up at normal time, then you can compare the temps and see if you go up or down with interrupted sleep.

Hope you get on ok. I stalk this thread so I'll look out for you! xx


----------



## VGibs

See I wake up like 3 - 6 times a night...its just the way I am. Ive been like that since puberty. I am going to start temping every time I wake up and record what happens. My daughter was so sick last night and I was lucky if I got 2 hrs of sleep in total and my temp this morning was WAY down from what its been normally.


----------



## dandybrush

what does a lower temp mean and higher temp? mine varies greatly from about 35.94 - 36.34


----------



## VGibs

dandybrush said:


> what does a lower temp mean and higher temp? mine varies greatly from about 35.94 - 36.34

Well my average body temp is always low. My mom is the same way. But I am still new to this charting temps thing so I am learning as I go along. Some people fluctuate greatly.


----------



## pickle76

WOOOOO-HOOOOO! Oh my goodness! Just got a very quick and VERY positive OPK! Never happened before! The only 2 +'ves I've had before have been after 10 mins and only JUST as dark as the control line. Tonight the link was as dark as the control line before I even got out of the bathroom, and after a couple of mins was darker! Am SOOO excited! I know I may still not ovulate but I feel like it may be possible! And if so then v early in my cycle, which would be nice after last month.....

Ooh send me some baby dust girls! Or ovulation dust would do for now lol!

xxx


----------



## dandybrush

lots of ovulation dust your way :)


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> lots of ovulation dust you're way :)

Aww thanks Dandy! It's funny actually, one of my colleagues has just announced she's pregnant, and she knows we're TTC. So she said she'd send some hormones my way, and we've joked about me sharing her seat or cup etc. and the next day I got my period after waiting for it for ages! Then I saw her again today and she asked how I was, and we joked again about her sending some of her hormones my way, and tonight I got the very positive OPK lol lol. So perhaps we should all go and sniff some pregnant women :rofl:

ps. in answer to your question about temps, everyone is different and some people fluctuate much more than others. Your pre-ovulation temps will be generally lower than your post-ov temps. Have a look at some charts for people on this thread an you'll see some good examples xx


----------



## dandybrush

pickle76 said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> lots of ovulation dust you're way :)
> 
> Aww thanks Dandy! It's funny actually, one of my colleagues has just announced she's pregnant, and she knows we're TTC. So she said she'd send some hormones my way, and we've joked about me sharing her seat or cup etc. and the next day I got my period after waiting for it for ages! Then I saw her again today and she asked how I was, and we joked again about her sending some of her hormones my way, and tonight I got the very positive OPK lol lol. So perhaps we should all go and sniff some pregnant women :rofl:
> 
> ps. in answer to your question about temps, everyone is different and some people fluctuate much more than others. Your pre-ovulation temps will be generally lower than your post-ov temps. Have a look at some charts for people on this thread an you'll see some good examples xxClick to expand...


lol send some preg women my way!!!

I would just like to ovulate...its strange cause i thought i ovulated last month, but got no period...is that possible? i would like to ovulate now!! or get my AF!! or ANYTHING


----------



## pickle76

Dandy, have you got a link to your chart? Have you come off birth control or anything (ie do you know why your cycles could be messed up?). 

Maybe you didn't actully ovulate last month which could be why you didn't get a period. If you did ovulate, and AF is now very late, have you done a preg test?

I know, it's so hard waiting for just SOMETHING to happen. Really hope either AF shows or you ovulate v soon! xx


----------



## pickle76

Yawn...must go to bed Dandy. Didn't want you to think I was ignoring you later! Take care and speak soon xx


----------



## dandybrush

pickle76 said:


> Dandy, have you got a link to your chart? Have you come off birth control or anything (ie do you know why your cycles could be messed up?).
> 
> Maybe you didn't actully ovulate last month which could be why you didn't get a period. If you did ovulate, and AF is now very late, have you done a preg test?
> 
> I know, it's so hard waiting for just SOMETHING to happen. Really hope either AF shows or you ovulate v soon! xx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e7d97 thats my chart...i only started like a week ago, so it prob wont tell u much :/

I came of the pill last year in october. i was getting AF once every 2 months, now im a month overdue. I have done a preg test and it was a negative. Do you know if there is anything i can do to increase or help my ovulation


----------



## dandybrush

pickle76 said:


> Yawn...must go to bed Dandy. Didn't want you to think I was ignoring you later! Take care and speak soon xx

good night will catchya later :)


----------



## moochacha

Sweetmama26 said:


> Hello ladies, I have lost too much time to even attempt to catch up but I just wanted to say I'm alive, been working a lot though so that's why I've been missing.

Hey!! I would agree with foxy, I think you ovulated a couple days before FF said. :dust: :hugs:

Welcome to all the new comers I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## dandybrush

howdy :) this ttc is harder than i thought...


----------



## moochacha

dandybrush said:


> howdy :) this ttc is harder than i thought...

Woohoo another Aussie!!! What part of Australia are you in? 

Yes TTC is hard eh who would've thought lol... I've decided to take a more relaxed approach if that's possible. DH and I have made a choice to only BD every second day so regardless of what day I'm ovulation, what day is suitable for us to BD we're sticking to our every second day from CD 10 till af.

I hope your stay in the TTC section is short lived and you get your bfp soon :dust: :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

oh wow thanx :)

its nice to meet you, im in Brissy :D

yes my DH and i have decided to see how we go till approx august then maybe ill visit my dr and see if she recommends something to help us along. I am kinda stressing because i dont get AF monthly and i want to able :/ maybe i should stop stessing for a few months. MY DH and i are also BD every 2nd day :D just so theres little blighters in there incase of anything 

how long have you guys been ttc?

oh another question have you heard of vitex?


----------



## Sweetmama26

foxyloxy28 said:


> marie - how long are your cycles usually. It's hard to say for definite as you don't have all your temps from the beginning of your cycle. Keep charting and I think you'll see a clearer pattern soon :D
> 
> Glad to see you sweetmama :) Chart looks good. I think you prob ov'd a couple of days earlier than FF currently
> suggests.


Thanks Foxy - I'm sad to see that you still don't have a beanie, I thought for sure you'd get one 



moochacha said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I have lost too much time to even attempt to catch up but I just wanted to say I'm alive, been working a lot though so that's why I've been missing.
> 
> Hey!! I would agree with foxy, I think you ovulated a couple days before FF said. :dust: :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to all the new comers I look forward to getting to know you all!Click to expand...

Yeah I agree with that too but I don't know what's up with my chart and its only a dashed one this time so I can't figure it out, FF has changed my chart on my 3 times now!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks swetmama - could be the 2nd HSO cp you recorded :) 
Whip that out and I think FF will change ov day.


----------



## momiluv

hello ladies, new to the site and charting, this info is a great help... i have some more studying to do hehhehe... look forward to getting to know you! good luck


----------



## lissaloo

goodmorning ladies i received my chart opk's and bt yesterday im cd 9 i think so i wil start charting next month but will start the opks from cd 12 see what happens :) great thread thanks for starting it :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks swetmama - could be the 2nd HSO cp you recorded :)
> Whip that out and I think FF will change ov day.

I just played around with it again and it moved it back to day 5, although I can't figure out why its still dashed.


----------



## foxyloxy28

That's probably because of your CM - it's still fertile for a few days afterwards. Sometimes you just have to play around i.e. change your cm to creamy and then let your crosshairs go solid, then change your cm back to fertile - sometimes your crosshairs will stay solid, but it may change them back to dashed :) I think it's definitely right now though looking at it :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome momiluv and Lissaloo :D


----------



## dandybrush

so hoping to ovulate this month...watching my chart for any changes like a hawk


----------



## NicoleB

Sweetmama26 said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks swetmama - could be the 2nd HSO cp you recorded :)
> Whip that out and I think FF will change ov day.
> 
> I just played around with it again and it moved it back to day 5, although I can't figure out why its still dashed.Click to expand...

Have you tried to remove the ewcm from cd 18?


----------



## fifi-folle

Welcome to all the new ladies. This is a really helpful thread and charting gives you greater insight into what's going on with your body!
I'm happy cause my temp is still high and I still feel a bit nauseous and really tired, when normally would you be happy about feeling like that for days on end?? And actually hoping it carries on for months?!? Madness! Also hopeful that I've managed to chase up our referral to the recurrent miscarriage team, spoke to a lovely secretary who said she would look into it for me! There are nice, efficient people in the NHS! Made sure I thanked her profusely!!!


----------



## NicoleB

Your chart looks great fifi..I hope this is your month honey.. :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Gahhh....My chart does not make any sense to me. I got dotted crosshairs today, but I do not think I've ovulated. The last 2 days I had +OPKs, and OPKs generally work for me. So FF saying I ov'ed the day before the +opk does not make sense!

My pre-ov temps are normally lower, in the 96's. I do have a killer head cold which has been lingering. Can that delay or prevent o?

My PMA is already non-existent, and I don't even know if I'm truly in the 2ww yet *sigh*


----------



## moochacha

Firedancer41 said:


> Gahhh....My chart does not make any sense to me. I got dotted crosshairs today, but I do not think I've ovulated. The last 2 days I had +OPKs, and OPKs generally work for me. So FF saying I ov'ed the day before the +opk does not make sense!
> 
> My pre-ov temps are normally lower, in the 96's. I do have a killer head cold which has been lingering. Can that delay or prevent o?
> 
> My PMA is already non-existent, and I don't even know if I'm truly in the 2ww yet *sigh*

It's very weird hun,

I'm guessing its put cross hairs because of the dip and the fertile cm but with a few more temps it will change. I personally think you haven't O yet but I'm by no means an expert. 

Good luck :dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

fifi the helpful people within the NHS are usually Admin :haha: Your chart looks great.

Firedancer - I'm convinced those crosshairs will move up a few days. I'd expect to see your temp rise in the next day or 2 :D


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies!

Please can the more experienced ladies give their opinion on my chart please?

I had a HSG done on CD11 and I think it's played havoc with my cycle :(

I usually ovulate on CD14/15, and I'm definitely passed my fertile period now. EWCM has gone and CP is no longer higher.

Temps suggest I've not ovulated, usually they jump quite dramatically after O, nothing so far :(

Do you think I've either ovulated and got very slow rising temps this month or my body has tried and failed to ovulate this month?

Thanks in advance xxxxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Not sure I can be classed as experienced - but here goes:haha: 

I'd say you haven't ovulated hun. It's quite possible that the HSG has confused your body and it geared up for o, but it didn't quite make it. I'd hang on in there though and keep bd'ing. Lots of ladies have had cycles where their bodies gear up for o, then nothing and then o later on in the cycle. 

:D


----------



## Helly

Hi Girls,

Help!! I appear to have (sorry for the TMI) cystitis :( but Im bleeding as well, not a lot only when I wipe and its fresh looking blood, but its a bit more than just spotting if you get me? Oh this cycle seems to be very odd! :D

Any thoughts greatly appreciated x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Helly - I know you are only 4 DPO, but do you think it could be and IB to match the possible ID on your chart? Sorry you have cystitis - luckily I've not suffered from that (yet!!). I don't know what else to suggest the bleeding could be. Is bleeding associated with cystitis?

Sorry, I'm not much help. Hope it clears up soon for you though and of course I have everything crossed for you. :D


----------



## Sweetmama26

NicoleB said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks swetmama - could be the 2nd HSO cp you recorded :)
> Whip that out and I think FF will change ov day.
> 
> I just played around with it again and it moved it back to day 5, although I can't figure out why its still dashed.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried to remove the ewcm from cd 18?Click to expand...

Yep and its still dashed... I dunno, I'm pretty sure I've ov'd though


----------



## impatient

Just wanted to let all of you know that FF isn't always right! They say I may have OV but I know better. I had no EWCM or pains, which I have had before with OV. I must admitt I do like seeing those lines though!! lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry sweetmama - not sure what else to suggest. I think you're safe to put in your fertile CM for the days before Ov. It could just need another temp or two before it makes them solid. Sometimes FF has a moment and you play around with it and suddenly it sorts itself out :D


----------



## dandybrush

just checking i should be taking my temp as soon as im conscious? if i wait about 5 - 10 mins does my temp go up?


----------



## foxyloxy28

You should take your temp before you move around, drink, talk etc. :D


----------



## Helly

Thanks foxy, ended up at the walk in, the blood was coming from my wee wee hole, its a bad water infection, ouch!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ouch! Hope it clears up soon - just in time for your :bfp: :D


----------



## NicoleB

OUCH Helly sorry honey I hope its better soon.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I think I must have gone passed the point of being overly tired ........ I'm freakishly energetic / high these last few days... maybe it's the magic :rofl:


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls, hope everyone is well.

Very interesting prediction on you siggy foxy. Really hope she has it right hun.

Well i think i have finally got a poss opk, its hard to tell sometimes as i never a test line that os is darker than the control line so just take the darkest 2nd line as a poss. Fx my temps will rise in the next day or so. It has felt like an age waiting for ov. Soft cup and pres seed are in and keeping everything crossed, wish me luck girls :winkwink:


----------



## dreamofabean

Helly hope you get better soon honey!! I get cystitis and water infections a lot and always bleed too. Just try and keep your fluids up and drink lots of cranberry juice, i find it a life saver!!
Girls can i be a nuisance please?? Ive not oved and on cd39 :( Just want af now tbh, my temp dropped yesterday and is the same today. Do you think af is on the way?? Ive had left ovary pain for a couple of days and its switched to right side now! Also quite tender internally. Am i just being manky or do you think i might finally get the witch??? Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm not sure that AF is on her way hun - sounds more like it could be ovulation to me! I hope either way you get some clarity in the next few days :D


----------



## dandybrush

i have to get up to take my temp as i cant do it in bed or it disturbs my OH, so i wake up get up and walk straight and do it. my temps seem to be 35.95 one day and 36.30 the next
i get up generally no more than 20mins different from day to day :/


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks hun! I'd be pleased either way tbh! I just worry that if i ov will the lining of my womb be too crappy to support a preg if we were successful because its so old???
My opks are very light, much lighter than the past week so im not sure at all.... guess its just a waiting game!!x


----------



## Firedancer41

dandybrush said:


> i have to get up to take my temp as i cant do it in bed or it disturbs my OH, so i wake up get up and walk straight and do it. my temps seem to be 35.95 one day and 36.30 the next
> i get up generally no more than 20mins different from day to day :/

I hate to say it, but even that little amount of movement can affect temps and make them less accurate. Is your thermometer loud? Mine beeps super quiet, so DH doesn't hear it unless he's already been awake.


----------



## dandybrush

Firedancer41 said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> i have to get up to take my temp as i cant do it in bed or it disturbs my OH, so i wake up get up and walk straight and do it. my temps seem to be 35.95 one day and 36.30 the next
> i get up generally no more than 20mins different from day to day :/
> 
> I hate to say it, but even that little amount of movement can affect temps and make them less accurate. Is your thermometer loud? Mine beeps super quiet, so DH doesn't hear it unless he's already been awake.Click to expand...

I guess its not super loud...maybe ill try it in the bedroom i can stick my head under the covers with it, my OH is quite a light sleeper


----------



## Firedancer41

dandybrush said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> i have to get up to take my temp as i cant do it in bed or it disturbs my OH, so i wake up get up and walk straight and do it. my temps seem to be 35.95 one day and 36.30 the next
> i get up generally no more than 20mins different from day to day :/
> 
> I hate to say it, but even that little amount of movement can affect temps and make them less accurate. Is your thermometer loud? Mine beeps super quiet, so DH doesn't hear it unless he's already been awake.Click to expand...
> 
> I guess its not super loud...maybe ill try it in the bedroom i can stick my head under the covers with it, my OH is quite a light sleeperClick to expand...

Mine has a memory feature, so I pop it in as soon as my alarm goes off, and then the minute I hear the beep, I shut it off. Then I go into the bathroom to turn it on and read it, since it has no lighted display. If yours has a memory you can shut it off on the first beep :)


----------



## dandybrush

oh ok awesome ill do that shall try it that way tomorrow :)

great idea thanx :)


----------



## SallyJane

hey ladies.. .quick question.. I'm also totally new to this whole charting thingy.....so here are my questions....

.....when you have a temp shift (upwards) this means that you've 'already' ovulated?...is that right....and not that you're 'about' to ovulate like the ovulate sticks?

I'm planning to use both this cycle...and have confused myself.... is it right to say that the ovulation sticks will get darker first (to show that i'm about to ovulate in the next 12-36 hours)..... and then approx a couple of days later.. .my temperature will rise to show that I did actually ovulate...?...so there is a window of a few days between these two fertility apparatuses?....

??????


----------



## Firedancer41

I'm ready to throw my thermometer at something!!!

I still don't think I've ovulated...I thought after having 3 very +opks I would surely see a clear temp rise today, and instead got another middle of the road temp :cry:
I'm afraid this month is going to end up anovulatory.

I did a FF search on charts like mine with pre- and post-o temps, and did see some crazy pregnancy charts that didn't have clear thermal shifts, but that was 7%-91% were ovulatory charts. Getting frustrated!!!!


----------



## NicoleB

Firedancer41 said:


> I'm ready to throw my thermometer at something!!!
> 
> I still don't think I've ovulated...I thought after having 3 very +opks I would surely see a clear temp rise today, and instead got another middle of the road temp :cry:
> I'm afraid this month is going to end up anovulatory.
> 
> I did a FF search on charts like mine with pre- and post-o temps, and did see some crazy pregnancy charts that didn't have clear thermal shifts, but that was 7%-91% were ovulatory charts. Getting frustrated!!!!

looking at you chart Id say no also but the pos opks and study temps may mean its coming. have you tried to remove you pos opks up to yesterday and correct your temp from cd 18 and see what FF does? log all info you remove or correct in your notes tho so you can change it back if needed. :hugs:


----------



## Helly

Sally Jane, the temp rise will occur the day after OV, not a few days. Hope that helps!

Girls, I cant decide over todays temp. Does it mean a) I didnt OV until yesterday so my early OV didnt happen after all b) Im heading for a triphasic chart? c) this evil water infection has upped my temp (I feel fine today so dont see why it should have). Any thoughts appreciated, will try and catch up on the thread properly tonight! x


----------



## NicoleB

Helly it can take a few days for your temp to rise it can take a few days for enough progesterone to build enough to bring your bbt up!


----------



## NicoleB

Helly said:


> Sally Jane, the temp rise will occur the day after OV, not a few days. Hope that helps!
> 
> Girls, I cant decide over todays temp. Does it mean a) I didnt OV until yesterday so my early OV didnt happen after all b) Im heading for a triphasic chart? c) this evil water infection has upped my temp (I feel fine today so dont see why it should have). Any thoughts appreciated, will try and catch up on the thread properly tonight! x

I does look like you did O when ff says you did..


----------



## Cookie dough

Hi ladies, just wondering if all you experts can have a look at my chart for me. This is my 1st month charting and going by my other symptoms I'd would have normally said I'd ovulated by now but FF won't have non of it! haha
It also my 1st month of using a CBFM and they say it's common not to get peaks first month so I'm ignoring that slightly. 
I've had no cm as such the past 2 days so we've been using pre~seed just in case. 

Thank you ladies.


----------



## Firedancer41

NicoleB said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> I'm ready to throw my thermometer at something!!!
> 
> I still don't think I've ovulated...I thought after having 3 very +opks I would surely see a clear temp rise today, and instead got another middle of the road temp :cry:
> I'm afraid this month is going to end up anovulatory.
> 
> I did a FF search on charts like mine with pre- and post-o temps, and did see some crazy pregnancy charts that didn't have clear thermal shifts, but that was 7%-91% were ovulatory charts. Getting frustrated!!!!
> 
> looking at you chart Id say no also but the pos opks and study temps may mean its coming. have you tried to remove you pos opks up to yesterday and correct your temp from cd 18 and see what FF does? log all info you remove or correct in your notes tho so you can change it back if needed. :hugs:Click to expand...


When I do that, it takes the crosshairs away. The only temp that is probably not very accurate is CD20-that day DD woke me up at 4:30. I had to walk her back to her room, and I talked. I went back to bed for about an hour and then took the temp. Today's CM no longer seems fertile, so either I ov'ed or I'm not going to, I guess. It is what it is...we'll just have to see what tomorrow's temp brings. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Firedancer41

Oh, one more thing. I've had a cold now since about Saturday, just starting to clear up. Do you think that could affect/delay/prevent ovulation???


----------



## foxyloxy28

Helly - your temps are doing similar things to mine last month....it's really frustrating having 2 possible o dates. I would be more inclined to say you o'd when FF said though hun :)

Cookie - it doesn't look like you've o'd yet hun, but I think it's just around the corner :D

Morning Nicole :D


----------



## Cookie dough

Thank you foxy.

Firedancer, looks like you're having the same problem as me. Stupidly I ditched the opks this month so I haven't even got that to go by.


----------



## scarey girl

I've only recently started charting; charted one half cycle and one part cycle, now 12 days in to third. I haven't had increases and decreases, so I don't think I'm ovulating, despite the clomifene.

What I'm concerned about is that my temps seem high; they are at the level post ovulation I see on all the example charts out there. I'm pretty consistently 98.2 or there-abouts, sometimes higher, rarely lower. I mentioned this at my last clinic appointment, but the doctor there almost poo-pooed the whole idea of charting and said my temp was perfectly normal.

Does anyone have any experience of such a high BBT? From what I've read, it could indicate hyperthyroidism, which can cause infertility.

Should I be concerned? Does anyone else not see the post-ovulation peak, and yet knows they are ovulating?


----------



## Firedancer41

Cookie dough said:


> Thank you foxy.
> 
> Firedancer, looks like you're having the same problem as me. Stupidly I ditched the opks this month so I haven't even got that to go by.

It's frustrating, isn't it???

I took 2 OPK's yest. First was with SMU, the second was my regular 4p time. Both +. We'll see what they look like today. I was really hoping yesterday was it because then our timing would have been ideal in the BD dept.

I'm just going to stick to every other day now...


----------



## NicoleB

Morning baby doll..


----------



## NicoleB

Firedancer41 said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> I'm ready to throw my thermometer at something!!!
> 
> I still don't think I've ovulated...I thought after having 3 very +opks I would surely see a clear temp rise today, and instead got another middle of the road temp :cry:
> I'm afraid this month is going to end up anovulatory.
> 
> I did a FF search on charts like mine with pre- and post-o temps, and did see some crazy pregnancy charts that didn't have clear thermal shifts, but that was 7%-91% were ovulatory charts. Getting frustrated!!!!
> 
> looking at you chart Id say no also but the pos opks and study temps may mean its coming. have you tried to remove you pos opks up to yesterday and correct your temp from cd 18 and see what FF does? log all info you remove or correct in your notes tho so you can change it back if needed. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I do that, it takes the crosshairs away. The only temp that is probably not very accurate is CD20-that day DD woke me up at 4:30. I had to walk her back to her room, and I talked. I went back to bed for about an hour and then took the temp. Today's CM no longer seems fertile, so either I ov'ed or I'm not going to, I guess. It is what it is...we'll just have to see what tomorrow's temp brings. Thanks for your help!Click to expand...

do you know what the corrected temps from cd 20 would be?


----------



## Firedancer41

NicoleB said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> I'm ready to throw my thermometer at something!!!
> 
> I still don't think I've ovulated...I thought after having 3 very +opks I would surely see a clear temp rise today, and instead got another middle of the road temp :cry:
> I'm afraid this month is going to end up anovulatory.
> 
> I did a FF search on charts like mine with pre- and post-o temps, and did see some crazy pregnancy charts that didn't have clear thermal shifts, but that was 7%-91% were ovulatory charts. Getting frustrated!!!!
> 
> looking at you chart Id say no also but the pos opks and study temps may mean its coming. have you tried to remove you pos opks up to yesterday and correct your temp from cd 18 and see what FF does? log all info you remove or correct in your notes tho so you can change it back if needed. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I do that, it takes the crosshairs away. The only temp that is probably not very accurate is CD20-that day DD woke me up at 4:30. I had to walk her back to her room, and I talked. I went back to bed for about an hour and then took the temp. Today's CM no longer seems fertile, so either I ov'ed or I'm not going to, I guess. It is what it is...we'll just have to see what tomorrow's temp brings. Thanks for your help!Click to expand...
> 
> do you know what the corrected temps from cd 20 would be?Click to expand...

Unfortunately no, because I didn't temp right then at 4:30 when I got up. The temp I recorded is what I got after going back to sleep for an hour, so there's really no way to correct that, right?


----------



## NicoleB

Firedancer41 said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> I'm ready to throw my thermometer at something!!!
> 
> I still don't think I've ovulated...I thought after having 3 very +opks I would surely see a clear temp rise today, and instead got another middle of the road temp :cry:
> I'm afraid this month is going to end up anovulatory.
> 
> I did a FF search on charts like mine with pre- and post-o temps, and did see some crazy pregnancy charts that didn't have clear thermal shifts, but that was 7%-91% were ovulatory charts. Getting frustrated!!!!
> 
> looking at you chart Id say no also but the pos opks and study temps may mean its coming. have you tried to remove you pos opks up to yesterday and correct your temp from cd 18 and see what FF does? log all info you remove or correct in your notes tho so you can change it back if needed. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I do that, it takes the crosshairs away. The only temp that is probably not very accurate is CD20-that day DD woke me up at 4:30. I had to walk her back to her room, and I talked. I went back to bed for about an hour and then took the temp. Today's CM no longer seems fertile, so either I ov'ed or I'm not going to, I guess. It is what it is...we'll just have to see what tomorrow's temp brings. Thanks for your help!Click to expand...
> 
> do you know what the corrected temps from cd 20 would be?Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately no, because I didn't temp right then at 4:30 when I got up. The temp I recorded is what I got after going back to sleep for an hour, so there's really no way to correct that, right?Click to expand...

just correct the one you go after sleeping a hour your body was at rest enough for it.


----------



## Firedancer41

NicoleB said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> I'm ready to throw my thermometer at something!!!
> 
> I still don't think I've ovulated...I thought after having 3 very +opks I would surely see a clear temp rise today, and instead got another middle of the road temp :cry:
> I'm afraid this month is going to end up anovulatory.
> 
> I did a FF search on charts like mine with pre- and post-o temps, and did see some crazy pregnancy charts that didn't have clear thermal shifts, but that was 7%-91% were ovulatory charts. Getting frustrated!!!!
> 
> looking at you chart Id say no also but the pos opks and study temps may mean its coming. have you tried to remove you pos opks up to yesterday and correct your temp from cd 18 and see what FF does? log all info you remove or correct in your notes tho so you can change it back if needed. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I do that, it takes the crosshairs away. The only temp that is probably not very accurate is CD20-that day DD woke me up at 4:30. I had to walk her back to her room, and I talked. I went back to bed for about an hour and then took the temp. Today's CM no longer seems fertile, so either I ov'ed or I'm not going to, I guess. It is what it is...we'll just have to see what tomorrow's temp brings. Thanks for your help!Click to expand...
> 
> do you know what the corrected temps from cd 20 would be?Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately no, because I didn't temp right then at 4:30 when I got up. The temp I recorded is what I got after going back to sleep for an hour, so there's really no way to correct that, right?Click to expand...
> 
> just correct the one you go after sleeping a hour your body was at rest enough for it.Click to expand...

Hope I'm not being a PITA with all my questions LOL!

How would I correct that? The temp I recorded was taken at my usual 5:45 wakeup time. It's an open circle because I marked sleep-deprived. I did not temp when I got up with DD. So the temp I put is ok, right?

I fooled around w/ the different methods on FF and if I change it to OPK watch, it moves ov day to yesterday, which I feel is correct *if* I oved at all...OPK this am with SMU was slightly lighterb than control. I guess tomorrow's temp may make that clearer...


----------



## impatient

Hi ladies:) I need some experienced CM advice. I had some EWCM on the paper after going to the bathroom twice today. But when I reach way up with my finger its only creamy? Is this fertile or not yet??


----------



## Tinks85

My understanding is that if you get 2 types of CM then you are to record the most fertile. Hope this helps.

I have got another poss opk today. Is it normal to get more than one poss in one cycle?


----------



## NicoleB

Firedancer41 said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> I'm ready to throw my thermometer at something!!!
> 
> I still don't think I've ovulated...I thought after having 3 very +opks I would surely see a clear temp rise today, and instead got another middle of the road temp :cry:
> I'm afraid this month is going to end up anovulatory.
> 
> I did a FF search on charts like mine with pre- and post-o temps, and did see some crazy pregnancy charts that didn't have clear thermal shifts, but that was 7%-91% were ovulatory charts. Getting frustrated!!!!
> 
> looking at you chart Id say no also but the pos opks and study temps may mean its coming. have you tried to remove you pos opks up to yesterday and correct your temp from cd 18 and see what FF does? log all info you remove or correct in your notes tho so you can change it back if needed. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I do that, it takes the crosshairs away. The only temp that is probably not very accurate is CD20-that day DD woke me up at 4:30. I had to walk her back to her room, and I talked. I went back to bed for about an hour and then took the temp. Today's CM no longer seems fertile, so either I ov'ed or I'm not going to, I guess. It is what it is...we'll just have to see what tomorrow's temp brings. Thanks for your help!Click to expand...
> 
> do you know what the corrected temps from cd 20 would be?Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately no, because I didn't temp right then at 4:30 when I got up. The temp I recorded is what I got after going back to sleep for an hour, so there's really no way to correct that, right?Click to expand...
> 
> just correct the one you go after sleeping a hour your body was at rest enough for it.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope I'm not being a PITA with all my questions LOL!
> 
> How would I correct that? The temp I recorded was taken at my usual 5:45 wakeup time. It's an open circle because I marked sleep-deprived. I did not temp when I got up with DD. So the temp I put is ok, right?
> 
> I fooled around w/ the different methods on FF and if I change it to OPK watch, it moves ov day to yesterday, which I feel is correct *if* I oved at all...OPK this am with SMU was slightly lighterb than control. I guess tomorrow's temp may make that clearer...Click to expand...

OK Then just keep the temp you got then if it was at your normal time but take out the sleep deprived (you were at rest enough) here is a link for a temp corrector should you ever need it https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
for now keep the opk way and see what you temps are the next few days.


----------



## NicoleB

Tinks85 said:


> My understanding is that if you get 2 types of CM then you are to record the most fertile. Hope this helps.
> 
> I have got another poss opk today. Is it normal to get more than one poss in one cycle?

yes it is you can get 1, 2 even 3 days of pos opks all tho they should be neg after that..all tho I have seen ladies get a more days then that pos..


----------



## NicoleB

impatient said:


> Hi ladies:) I need some experienced CM advice. I had some EWCM on the paper after going to the bathroom twice today. But when I reach way up with my finger its only creamy? Is this fertile or not yet??

yes it is fertile.you can have ew come out of your cervix but creamy around it in there.


----------



## impatient

Thanks girls! I'm so nervous because DH is going away from Thursday to Saturday! We're going to BD tonight and before he leaves at 5am tomorrow morning. With our luck we"ll probably miss it!!


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks Nicola, will watch out for that temp rise, hoping it will be tomorrow morning but I am thinking thats a little to optamistic :haha:

Hope everyone is well and I am sending loads of :dust: to all the charting girls :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh I am sooo tired to day I just wanna sleep but I haveta work boo!


----------



## pickle76

Hi girls, I'm back. Have been SOOO busy but have been stalking you all and trying to keep up! Hope you're all doing ok and staying positive.

I posted a question on another thread but haven't got any responses, so just wondered if any of you could help me? It's about CM as opposed to charting this time!

I haven't been ovulating, but this month, I've had 2 VERY positive OPK's and cramps/twinges. We started BD'ing just before I got my 1st positive OPK and have managed 3 nights in a row (lol!). My question is, I never get EWCM, probably because I haven't been ovulating, but yesterday I had lots of it and I can't for the life of me decide if it's semem from night before (sorry TMI) or actual EWCM. It's very clear and pretty stretchy (about an inch and half).

I've heard about the sink or float test but that's not very practical when you're in the loo at work! I don't remember getting this other months but am I hoping for something when in actual fact it's just something else?!


----------



## foxyloxy28

I never used to get EWCM although the last few cycles I've had what appears to be sort of EWCm - could be :spermy: though. TBH I can't tell the difference, but I think that if you've not noticed it previous cycles when you've bd'd, then I say it's probably EWCM! That's how I look at it. Does that make sense?

Good luck, I hope this is ov for you :D


----------



## pickle76

foxyloxy28 said:


> I never used to get EWCM although the last few cycles I've had what appears to be sort of EWCm - could be :spermy: though. TBH I can't tell the difference, but I think that if you've not noticed it previous cycles when you've bd'd, then I say it's probably EWCM! That's how I look at it. Does that make sense?
> 
> Good luck, I hope this is ov for you :D

Yeah that does make sense thanks Foxy. I often get some leakage (sorry!) the day after BDing but do think yesterday was different for me. Really really hope this is ov this month. My temps are only creeping up though, so just hope I'm a slow-riser!

Have just been to see my usual GP who was lovely and even asked if I'd been charting! He agreed to do LH, FSH and prolactin bloods this Friday. (Had progesterone done last month). When I asked which cycle day they needed to be done on, he said that picking a specific day wouldn't be useful due to my irregular cycles. So there are docs out there who understand the 21 day test for example doesn't always show what it's supposed to at that particular time! Hurrah for my clued-up GP! I'll loan him out shall I?!

How are you Foxy? xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck pickle.


----------



## pickle76

Hey Shannon! Where you been?! How are you? xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm good thanks pickle :) Sounds like you have a fab Dr. I'll borrow him please!

Good luck with your tests.


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Foxy. Yeah I'll pass him on! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Ive been trying to not be on here a lot. To much negativity. Not in this thread in other places.

Hope you ovd.


----------



## pickle76

Aww Shannon, well if it's helped to stay away for a bit then that's good, but sorry if it's got you down. Have thought of you often so you may have disappeared for a bit but you weren't forgotten! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww thanks Pickle. I was just trying to say I feel pregnant and have had new things happen to my body and was told not to look into it or think I am preggo so I dont get hurt and well to be honest. I know I am so if AF comes its another loss. I think she will stay away :)


----------



## pickle76

TTC is such an emotional thing isn't it? I had no idea until we started! I know people mean to be supportive but I guess it's easy to say something that comes across in another way. You know your body, and it's better to be hopeful and optimistic than negative all the time. I truly hope this is your month, and you don't have to go through any more of the pain you've already suffered. Your chart looks good. Sending you a hug :friends:


----------



## dandybrush

sigh* still no AF and a month over due and my temps are still crazy no O either :/


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> sigh* still no AF and a month over due and my temps are still crazy no O either :/

Hi again Dandy.

Oh that's a bummer. Can't remember if I asked you before but how many cycles have you been charting for?


----------



## dandybrush

just 1 week so far :/


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> just 1 week so far :/

Well keep taking those temps and maybe a pattern will show. Really hope things sort themelves out. Waiting is crap....:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

..i'll say :( thanx now that i've officiall started ttc i really really want to be pg lol funny how that happens


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi girls
just checking in. Not much to report charting wise for me, not convinced I'm pregnant this month but we'll wait and see. Enough else going on at the minute. We've finally sold our house! And found a house we want to buy! And hopefully going to get an appointment to see the lead consultant at the recurrent miscarriage clinic, they apparently have seen my notes and urgently want to see me:wacko: Hopefully they've found something easily treatable. Anyway it's all go for us! Should be moved house in the middle of July.


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> ..i'll say :( thanx now that i've officiall started ttc i really really want to be pg lol funny how that happens

Yeah it is funny! Well here's hoping for us both x


----------



## pickle76

Fifi, that all sounds a bit crazy-busy! Hope EVERYTHING goes well. And your chart looks good! xx

Night girls. Am off to BD in the hope that I have (or will v soon) ovulate! But I'm soooo tired, just wanna sleep instead :sleep: lol xx


----------



## dandybrush

thanx pickle :hug:


----------



## dandybrush

goodnight


----------



## shaerichelle

pickle76 said:


> TTC is such an emotional thing isn't it? I had no idea until we started! I know people mean to be supportive but I guess it's easy to say something that comes across in another way. You know your body, and it's better to be hopeful and optimistic than negative all the time. I truly hope this is your month, and you don't have to go through any more of the pain you've already suffered. Your chart looks good. Sending you a hug :friends:


Thanks Pickle. It is very emotional. I thought one maybe two months and bam it would be it. But 8 months later here I am...
:wacko: I prefer the hopeful and optimistic any day.

:hugs: to you and hoping you ovd!


----------



## shaerichelle

fifi-folle said:


> Hi girls
> just checking in. Not much to report charting wise for me, not convinced I'm pregnant this month but we'll wait and see. Enough else going on at the minute. We've finally sold our house! And found a house we want to buy! And hopefully going to get an appointment to see the lead consultant at the recurrent miscarriage clinic, they apparently have seen my notes and urgently want to see me:wacko: Hopefully they've found something easily treatable. Anyway it's all go for us! Should be moved house in the middle of July.

Fifi looks like everything is going in the right direction for you!!:happydance:


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> Hi girls
> just checking in. Not much to report charting wise for me, not convinced I'm pregnant this month but we'll wait and see. Enough else going on at the minute. We've finally sold our house! And found a house we want to buy! And hopefully going to get an appointment to see the lead consultant at the recurrent miscarriage clinic, they apparently have seen my notes and urgently want to see me:wacko: Hopefully they've found something easily treatable. Anyway it's all go for us! Should be moved house in the middle of July.

:happydance: Yay I'm sooo happy for you!!! 

You're chart is looking fab hun Fx'd :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> Aww thanks Pickle. I was just trying to say I feel pregnant and have had new things happen to my body and was told not to look into it or think I am preggo so I dont get hurt and well to be honest. I know I am so if AF comes its another loss. I think she will stay away :)

Oh hun I hope its not a loss :cry: :hugs: Just keep up that PMA because stress can really mess around with your body.

Treat yourself like your pregnant and keep all that negativity away :flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks darling I am treating myself like I am. I just ate two brownies lol.. Is your ticker wrong? I swear it said 10dpo yesterday lol.


----------



## NicoleB

Fifi I'm glad your house sold honey. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

ok i bought my vitex...now fingers crossed it makes me regular


----------



## shaerichelle

my naturpath said that you should only take it until u ov and after ov stop and then do it again the following cycle.. :)


----------



## dandybrush

shaerichelle said:


> my naturpath said that you should only take it until u ov and after ov stop and then do it again the following cycle.. :)

ok ill use my bbt chart to tell me if i Oved but if i dont see it ill just take it all cycle so when u say following cycle u mean to start on commencement of AF?


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! just a quick question. my AF is due tomorrow. 14 day LP and ovulated one day later than last month. i've seen time and time again, and even my last cycle, that your temp dips before AF. is this always true? my temp went back up this morning and i took it the same time as yesterday. no signs of illness, same place in my mouth, etc. does it dip the day of AF or what? i haven't :sex: this month so i know i can't be pregnant, but wanted some opinions..thanks!


----------



## dandybrush

oh another question i only take 1 vitex a day? is that correct? on the label it says they are 1000mg tablets


----------



## shaerichelle

I am not sure how many mg, but yes until your chart shows you ovd then when after af is done. Have you read about soy isoflavones?


----------



## shaerichelle

nevertogether said:


> hey ladies! just a quick question. my AF is due tomorrow. 14 day LP and ovulated one day later than last month. i've seen time and time again, and even my last cycle, that your temp dips before AF. is this always true? my temp went back up this morning and i took it the same time as yesterday. no signs of illness, same place in my mouth, etc. does it dip the day of AF or what? i haven't :sex: this month so i know i can't be pregnant, but wanted some opinions..thanks!

for af.. the same day as af or the day before it dips.. but it can be different for everyone.


----------



## dandybrush

vaguely...but i dont really understand i couldnt get anyone to explain it in the forum :/


----------



## shaerichelle

there is two soy threads. its called natures clomid. Im tired but can explain pm me to remind me


----------



## nevertogether

thanks for the input shae!


----------



## shaerichelle

you are welcome.
look at my past two charts to see https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/shaerichelle


----------



## nevertogether

i had a little colored cm today after PT, so i assume spotting shall begin soon and then AF tomorrow. right on track! :) looks very similiar to mine in feb. the temp spike then drop the next day at AF's arrival. appreciate the help :)


----------



## moochacha

Awww Never I can't wait for you status/feeling icon thingy to change from lonely when that husband of yours comes to visit :happydance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Moochacha - :yipee: you're predicted a February 2011 baby too :D


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Moochacha - :yipee: you're predicted a February 2011 baby too :D

Hehe yes we're both girls as well :cloud9: :yipee:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: now all we need is for it to happen! :dohh:


----------



## moochacha

Hehe I know cmon BFP's!!!! We're at the end of our TTC road and we want our second line!!!!


----------



## fifi-folle

moochacha said:


> Hehe I know cmon BFP's!!!! We're at the end of our TTC road and we want our second line!!!!

Love it!
Well we've bought a new house!!! Freaking out a bit, but hoping the nausea is from forthcoming BFP rather than just stress! It's a gorgeous house that is like a high end show home, the people selling love home improvements and have great taste! Hopefully it will all go smoothly and we'll be moving in on the 16th July with a little bump!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I was predicted a July BFP by JennyRenny who also said it would be a boy with a March 2011 birthday.

I am more than happy to prove her wrong and get a bfp before then though :winkwink:

Congratulations on selling your house FiFi - thats great news :)

Good luck to everyone this month. I think it's about time this thread saw some bfp action :thumbup:


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Hehe I know cmon BFP's!!!! We're at the end of our TTC road and we want our second line!!!!
> 
> Love it!
> Well we've bought a new house!!! Freaking out a bit, but hoping the nausea is from forthcoming BFP rather than just stress! It's a gorgeous house that is like a high end show home, the people selling love home improvements and have great taste! Hopefully it will all go smoothly and we'll be moving in on the 16th July with a little bump!Click to expand...

Oh it sounds beautiful!!! Congratulations hun! You're chart is looking like a bfp to me :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

SmileyShazza said:


> I was predicted a July BFP by JennyRenny who also said it would be a boy with a March 2011 birthday.
> 
> I am more than happy to prove her wrong and get a bfp before then though :winkwink:
> 
> Congratulations on selling your house FiFi - thats great news :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone this month. I think it's about time this thread saw some bfp action :thumbup:

Hehe I went to check our your chart and I forgot your not temping this month!!! Fx'd for you this cycle :flower: Let the bfp's roll in!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

moochacha said:


> Hehe I went to check our your chart and I forgot your not temping this month!!! Fx'd for you this cycle :flower: Let the bfp's roll in!!!

I think all my usual stalkers have been missing not having anything to actually stalk this month :haha: it has done me the world of good not temping though so I think I'm going to keep it up for a while and see what happens.

Have definitely decided that if we aren't lucky this cycle I'll make an appointment at the doctor as it will have been 6 months since our mmc, more so it's down on paper than anything. I'll take print outs of the months I charted so they can see that I was doing that but someone told me that a lot of doctors will actually say ditch all the ttc aids and just try bd'ing more often and try doing things a bit more naturally.

At least this way I can say we've tried both ways :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats fifi :D

Hey shazza :D I hope you prove her wrong and get a May bfp! 

This thread is certainly lacking in BFP's!

Has anyone heard form bernina? I hope she's back with us soon.


----------



## pickle76

shaerichelle said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> TTC is such an emotional thing isn't it? I had no idea until we started! I know people mean to be supportive but I guess it's easy to say something that comes across in another way. You know your body, and it's better to be hopeful and optimistic than negative all the time. I truly hope this is your month, and you don't have to go through any more of the pain you've already suffered. Your chart looks good. Sending you a hug :friends:
> 
> 
> Thanks Pickle. It is very emotional. I thought one maybe two months and bam it would be it. But 8 months later here I am...
> :wacko: I prefer the hopeful and optimistic any day.
> 
> :hugs: to you and hoping you ovd!Click to expand...

Thanks Shannon. I hope this is BFP month for you and the waiting will be over! My temp went up again this morning so hope FF confirms ov soon! xx


----------



## fifi-folle

foxyloxy28 said:


> Has anyone heard form bernina? I hope she's back with us soon.

I've PMd her today as it's been a while since she's been on here. Really hope she's ok.


----------



## foxyloxy28

My spell cast bracelet and candles have arrived.... can't wait to get home and put them to good use! :rofl:


----------



## NicoleB

LOL You girls have me doing things I've never done before when ttc..like readings :haha:

foxy jump oh as soon as you get home :haha:


----------



## Firedancer41

fifi-folle said:


> Love it!
> Well we've bought a new house!!! Freaking out a bit, but hoping the nausea is from forthcoming BFP rather than just stress! It's a gorgeous house that is like a high end show home, the people selling love home improvements and have great taste! Hopefully it will all go smoothly and we'll be moving in on the 16th July with a little bump!

Ooh, house sounds wonderful-congrats!

AFM, I *finally* got a clear temp increase, and noted a change in CP and CM, so I am pretty sure I ov'ed now. Had to change FF to OPK watch, otherwise it puts my O DAY AT cd18, which I know is not correct.

And now the wait begins...:-=


----------



## shaerichelle

foxy and moochacha... I hope Jenny is right or you get the bfp sooner:)

fifi- congrats! I hope the move is a smooth one. And I love your chart temps are nice and stable which is a good sign!

Pickle. I think you ovd cd 8:)


----------



## pickle76

Firedancer41 said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Love it!
> Well we've bought a new house!!! Freaking out a bit, but hoping the nausea is from forthcoming BFP rather than just stress! It's a gorgeous house that is like a high end show home, the people selling love home improvements and have great taste! Hopefully it will all go smoothly and we'll be moving in on the 16th July with a little bump!
> 
> Ooh, house sounds wonderful-congrats!
> 
> AFM, I *finally* got a clear temp increase, and noted a change in CP and CM, so I am pretty sure I ov'ed now. Had to change FF to OPK watch, otherwise it puts my O DAY AT cd18, which I know is not correct.
> 
> And now the wait begins...:-=Click to expand...

Congrats Firedancer! Think I may be joining you in the 2WW - just want FF to confirm ov! xx


----------



## pickle76

shaerichelle said:


> foxy and moochacha... I hope Jenny is right or you get the bfp sooner:)
> 
> fifi- congrats! I hope the move is a smooth one. And I love your chart temps are nice and stable which is a good sign!
> 
> Pickle. I think you ovd cd 8:)

Thanks Shannon - I'm hopeful! It's looking promising anyway, and we definitely got lots of BDing in at the right time! :winkwink:


----------



## Firedancer41

pickle76 said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Love it!
> Well we've bought a new house!!! Freaking out a bit, but hoping the nausea is from forthcoming BFP rather than just stress! It's a gorgeous house that is like a high end show home, the people selling love home improvements and have great taste! Hopefully it will all go smoothly and we'll be moving in on the 16th July with a little bump!
> 
> Ooh, house sounds wonderful-congrats!
> 
> AFM, I *finally* got a clear temp increase, and noted a change in CP and CM, so I am pretty sure I ov'ed now. Had to change FF to OPK watch, otherwise it puts my O DAY AT cd18, which I know is not correct.
> 
> And now the wait begins...:-=Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats Firedancer! Think I may be joining you in the 2WW - just want FF to confirm ov! xxClick to expand...

YAY! We can be 2ww buddies :)


----------



## pickle76

Firedancer41 said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Love it!
> Well we've bought a new house!!! Freaking out a bit, but hoping the nausea is from forthcoming BFP rather than just stress! It's a gorgeous house that is like a high end show home, the people selling love home improvements and have great taste! Hopefully it will all go smoothly and we'll be moving in on the 16th July with a little bump!
> 
> Ooh, house sounds wonderful-congrats!
> 
> AFM, I *finally* got a clear temp increase, and noted a change in CP and CM, so I am pretty sure I ov'ed now. Had to change FF to OPK watch, otherwise it puts my O DAY AT cd18, which I know is not correct.
> 
> And now the wait begins...:-=Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats Firedancer! Think I may be joining you in the 2WW - just want FF to confirm ov! xxClick to expand...
> 
> YAY! We can be 2ww buddies :)Click to expand...

Definitely! I'll keep my eye on you lol![-o&lt;


----------



## nevertogether

moochacha said:


> Awww Never I can't wait for you status/feeling icon thingy to change from lonely when that husband of yours comes to visit :happydance:

thank you moo! :hugs: you made me smile!


----------



## xshell79

hi everyone

foxy- im waiting for my spell to be cast too from the green witch ..how long does it take to hear from her?

think im about to ov soon keep having twinges on the left side so dont think i have yet but about too hope my temp rises enuff to see i have.... hopefully see the doc tomo for my blood results for my full hormone check as they said there in!!!


----------



## pickle76

xshell79 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> foxy- im waiting for my spell to be cast too from the green witch ..how long does it take to hear from her?
> 
> think im about to ov soon keep having twinges on the left side so dont think i have yet but about too hope my temp rises enuff to see i have.... hopefully see the doc tomo for my blood results for my full hormone check as they said there in!!!

Hi!

Hope you ov soon, and really hope your test results are good! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

She got back to me on Sunday night - purchased spell Friday lunchtime. I think she picks the right time for everyone. Hope you hear back soon.

Good luck with your bloods. I've been so slack about going to the GP to run through my Oct. Bloods! :haha: I was told by receptionist at the tome they weee 'ok', but definitely going to make an appointment at the end of the month.


----------



## pickle76

FF is till showing me at 'most fertile' but I really think I've already ov'd. Could someone have a quick peek at my chart and let me know what you think? We've BD'd 4 nights in a row and I'm so tired tonight, I really just need to sleep. Plus I've got a dodgy leg at the mo, so exerting myself (LOL) isn't the most comfortable! Do you think I'm safe to have a night off?! Plus I realise sperm can survive a few days anyway....


----------



## foxyloxy28

I think you should take a much deserved night off :D Like you said, your chart suggests ov and you've covered your bd'ing! 

Have a relaxing evening - you cab always dtd one more time for luck tomorrow :)


----------



## pickle76

foxyloxy28 said:


> I think you should take a much deserved night off :D Like you said, your chart suggests ov and you've covered your bd'ing!
> 
> Have a relaxing evening - you cab always dtd one more time for luck tomorrow :)

Thank goodness you said that! That's what I thought too, but wanted someone to tell me so hahahaha! And.....relax......aaaahhhhh :haha:

Thanks Foxy! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: no worries. I am just starting my fertile phase, so no rest for me till Sunday! Argh lol


----------



## pickle76

foxyloxy28 said:


> :haha: no worries. I am just starting my fertile phase, so no rest for me till Sunday! Argh lol

Hee hee, it can be hard work can't it?! Don't ge me wrong, I LOVE my DH sooo much but it just can't be exciting/romantic/spontaneous all the time while TTC can it! I don't care what anyone says, it takes dedication!

And on that note, I'm off to have a cuppa with my Mum!

Take care, don't 'work' too hard if you know what I mean :winkwink: and enjoy too! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Pickle take a break put those feet up! lol I think you have your bases covered :winkwink:

I think you ovd already ..


----------



## sahrene1978

YAH!!! The witch is finally here after a very long cycle.. I am so glad I didn't have to take any meds to get her to come because I knew I wasn't pregnant. 

Here's to a new cycle and a new month to try for that sticky bean!!


Sahrene


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: for the :witch: finally arriving.


----------



## dandybrush

how do you get a jenny renny prediction?

so i researched vitex and bought some yesterday I took my first lot last night...fingers crossed it helps me to ovulate more often and i dont get any side effects. also my temps are still going drastically up and down... not getting any real system yet :/


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Shannon!

Hope this month is better for you Sahrene! And still hoping things calm down for you Dandy xx


----------



## dandybrush

thanx pickle


----------



## foxyloxy28

check out the jenny renny thread - the link is on the 1st page :D


----------



## sahrene1978

Thanks girls! It is such a relief that I just ovulated late and it isn't because cysts or the fact that I didn't O at all. I put in a positive OPK when I knew I Ovulated and sure enough it was 18 days later I started which is as long as I am learning your body will be in the luteal phase ( thanks to taking charge of your fertility). I just never imagined you could O so late..I am just looking forward to getting it on alot more this month..LOL..


Sahrene


----------



## NicoleB

sahrene1978 said:


> Thanks girls! It is such a relief that I just ovulated late and it isn't because cysts or the fact that I didn't O at all. I put in a positive OPK when I knew I Ovulated and sure enough it was 18 days later I started which is as long as I am learning your body will be in the luteal phase ( thanks to taking charge of your fertility). I just never imagined you could O so late..I am just looking forward to getting it on alot more this month..LOL..
> 
> 
> Sahrene

I o late a lot cd 24 with my almost 4 year old cd 31 with the bean I lost in feb, cd 27 last cycle I hardly ever O before cd 20


----------



## a_missy

morning ladies, i'm starting to go a little nuts now :wacko: i'm 14 DPO and my temps are still high BUT i've been ill with a nasty cold so that might be why... what do you guys think? this is my first month temping so i'm not sure when temps normally drop, before or during AF


----------



## pickle76

YAY! Got my crosshairs this morning. CD8 like I thought. And BD'd at the right time, so this is officially my 1st month where I'm in with a chance! Bring on the 2WW!

Thing is, I'm now off for my blood tests (LH, FSH and Prolactin) so will they show crazy levels if I've ovulated, as opposed to what they would have been if I hadn't?


----------



## pickle76

a_missy said:


> morning ladies, i'm starting to go a little nuts now :wacko: i'm 14 DPO and my temps are still high BUT i've been ill with a nasty cold so that might be why... what do you guys think? this is my first month temping so i'm not sure when temps normally drop, before or during AF

Morning!

Sorry you've been poorly, but your chart's looking good! Everyone's different - your temp may not drop until after you get AF but often it drops the day AF shows. Do you feel like it's on it's way?


----------



## a_missy

aw thanks pickle :hugs: i'm starting to feel a bit better today

i dont know really, i've had a lot of twinges and cramps the last couple of days and that pulling heavy sensation yesterday so i thought it might be on its way. i've not got any obvious pregnancy symptoms like last time (i had a MC) so i'm probably just kidding myself haha


----------



## pickle76

a_missy said:


> aw thanks pickle :hugs: i'm starting to feel a bit better today
> 
> i dont know really, i've had a lot of twinges and cramps the last couple of days and that pulling heavy sensation yesterday so i thought it might be on its way. i've not got any obvious pregnancy symptoms like last time (i had a MC) so i'm probably just kidding myself haha

Well you never know....I think as long as you can be optimistic but realistic at the same time (if that makes sense) then that's the best way to be. Must try that myself lol - I can be such a pessimist! Really do hope this is your month and AF stays away. So sorry about your MC before. Now off to work, so will catch up soon. Take care xx


----------



## a_missy

you're so right, its getting the balance between being realistic and having some hope but its soooo hard isnt it? month after month after month :wacko: truth is i'll know soon enough because either AF will arrive today or i'll test tomorrow so i need to exercise some patience, shame i dont have any anymore haha

thanks again pickle :thumbup: have a good day!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: for crosshairs pickle - bit different to last month's cycle! 3DPO on CD11 - I'm jealous :D

a_missy - good luck, hope AF stays away for you :D

Not muct to report here with me other than I am now protected by magic :haha: My bracelet and candles arrived yesterday and OH had to sign for the package - he said the postman was giving him really odd looks. Didn't think much of it until he got inside and realised the back of the envelope said 'protected by magic' in marker pen! :rofl: with all the stuff that gets delivered to my place, the postman must think I'm crazy!!

Hope everyone is well this morning

P.S Sorry for typos - I have a paperclip stuck in my keyboard which keeps landing under different keys, so I can't press that key!! :dohh:


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> :yipee: for crosshairs pickle - bit different to last month's cycle! 3DPO on CD11 - I'm jealous :D
> 
> a_missy - good luck, hope AF stays away for you :D
> 
> Not muct to report here with me other than I am now protected by magic :haha: My bracelet and candles arrived yesterday and OH had to sign for the package - he said the postman was giving him really odd looks. Didn't think much of it until he got inside and realised the back of the envelope said 'protected by magic' in marker pen! :rofl: with all the stuff that gets delivered to my place, the postman must think I'm crazy!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well this morning
> 
> P.S Sorry for typos - I have a paperclip stuck in my keyboard which keeps landing under different keys, so I can't press that key!! :dohh:

you gave the post man something to talk about :haha:


----------



## xshell79

been to the doctors and have a copy of my blood test results

LH 3.1 IU/L
FSH 1.3 IU/L
PROGESTERONE 18.7 nmol/L
TESTOSTERONE 1.2 nmol/L
OESTRADIOL 452 pmol/L
TSH 2.57 mU/L

so i have to wait to see the gyno specialist on 24th june to diagnos me with PCOS!!
im not sure what effect having pcos is going to have on my fertility..... my bloods were taken at 8dpo last cycle but my doctor said as i had a full term pregnancy in 1998 and since fell preg again in dec 2009(which ended in mc) and my bloods showed i ov.d last cycle,hes happy to wait and see what the gyno will say....

think its best i get my arse into gear and lose some weight to see if it helps me... 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck shell - hopefully you'll be pg before you see the specialist! :D


----------



## xshell79

thanks foxy

im hoping i should be o'ing soon ...still waiting to hear from the green witch hopefully hear of her soon.x


----------



## fifi-folle

Foxy the magic probably helped the Royal Mail deliver it safely!!!
Glad AF arrived for you Sahrene, hope your new cycle is the "one"!

Expecting AF this weekend, for some reason I really don't think I'm pregnant. Selling and buying house is enough good luck for this cycle!


----------



## foxyloxy28

2 out of 3 ain't bad fifi! but 3 out of 3 would be fab! :D Fingers crossed for you as always.


----------



## navywife04

My cycle has been so screwed up this month! I think my body tried ovulating on my 16th day of my cycle, but then tried again 5 days later.. My temp matched up to my positive OPK, so I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Your post o pattern looks good so far :D


----------



## impatient

foxyloxy28 said:


> :yipee: for crosshairs pickle - bit different to last month's cycle! 3DPO on CD11 - I'm jealous :D
> 
> a_missy - good luck, hope AF stays away for you :D
> 
> Not muct to report here with me other than I am now protected by magic :haha: My bracelet and candles arrived yesterday and OH had to sign for the package - he said the postman was giving him really odd looks. Didn't think much of it until he got inside and realised the back of the envelope said 'protected by magic' in marker pen! :rofl: with all the stuff that gets delivered to my place, the postman must think I'm crazy!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well this morning
> 
> P.S Sorry for typos - I have a paperclip stuck in my keyboard which keeps landing under different keys, so I can't press that key!! :dohh:



:haha: THAT'S SO FUNNY FOXY!!!! I WOULD HAVE LAUGHED SO HARD IF THAT HAD HAPPENED TO MY DH!!


----------



## impatient

aNYONE KNOW IF ANTIBIOTICS DO ANYTHING TO TEMPS??? I have a cold that I fear might turn into a sinus infection, but i"m going to wait until Monday to see if it goes away. I'll doctor myself up over the weekend. I hate to take anything that will mess with my temps!!


----------



## a_missy

impatient said:
 

> aNYONE KNOW IF ANTIBIOTICS DO ANYTHING TO TEMPS??? I have a cold that I fear might turn into a sinus infection, but i"m going to wait until Monday to see if it goes away. I'll doctor myself up over the weekend. I hate to take anything that will mess with my temps!!

hmm i dont know if antibiotics would affect your temps. i've had a horrible cold this week and i've been a bit worried that its affecting my temps too. i hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## bernina

Hi Everyone!! :hi:

I haven't fallen off the face of the earth but I am so behind in reading and posting here :shy:

With the weather turning nicer I'm not on the comptuer much and honestly I'm trying to take a step back from the whole TTC thing and get back to a normal life (whatever that is!). I LOVE the support and guidance that this board provides, but I really feel I need to limit my TTC obsession as much as possible in hopes that it will help me get my BFP.

So what I guess I'm saying is that I'll most likely be a stalker instead of an active poster, at least for the next few months. I'm still going to keep my ticker and Fertility Friend up to date (I can't quit cold turkey!) and I've decided to continue with my TTC Journal (link in my signature) to keep anyone who's interested up to date every few weeks.

I haven't been able to go back and read the posts I missed, so I'm very sorry to any BFPs I may have missed, but congratulations all the same!!!

Feel free to send me a message or post on my wall if you have a specific question, I promise to answer more quickly than I have in the past few weeks.

I wish each and every one of you the very best and continue to keep you in my thoughts, prayers, yoga dedications, and good energy vibes. 

:hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey bernina - glad to hear from you :D Glad you are ok. I can totally understand taking a step back fron the TTC obsession. I'll be keeping an eye on your chart and journal - hoping to see your :bfp: soon x


----------



## bernina

Thanks Foxy! I always sneak a peak at your ticker and FF chart hoping to catch that BFP announcement!!


----------



## pickle76

a_missy said:


> you're so right, its getting the balance between being realistic and having some hope but its soooo hard isnt it? month after month after month :wacko: truth is i'll know soon enough because either AF will arrive today or i'll test tomorrow so i need to exercise some patience, shame i dont have any anymore haha
> 
> thanks again pickle :thumbup: have a good day!

Yeah! :test::test::test: !!!! xxxx


----------



## pickle76

foxyloxy28 said:


> :yipee: for crosshairs pickle - bit different to last month's cycle! 3DPO on CD11 - I'm jealous :D
> 
> a_missy - good luck, hope AF stays away for you :D
> 
> Not muct to report here with me other than I am now protected by magic :haha: My bracelet and candles arrived yesterday and OH had to sign for the package - he said the postman was giving him really odd looks. Didn't think much of it until he got inside and realised the back of the envelope said 'protected by magic' in marker pen! :rofl: with all the stuff that gets delivered to my place, the postman must think I'm crazy!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well this morning
> 
> P.S Sorry for typos - I have a paperclip stuck in my keyboard which keeps landing under different keys, so I can't press that key!! :dohh:

Thanks Foxy - am a bit excited! Thought I was in for another horribly long month! Oh your post did make me chuckle - actually the bit about the typos because of the paperclip was just as funny! xx


----------



## pickle76

Take care Bernina and I wish you all the best. Look forward to hearing some good news from you soon! :flower:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey ladies

I was reading another thread and one of the ladies psoted this magazine horoscope - I thought it was pretty spot on and jokingly said I wish it was virgo so I could relate it to me.... Turns out it's a virgo reading:

When people want to be insulting, they accuse someone of having their head in the clouds or being lost in a fantasy. It's a cheap and easy form of attack but it is so unfair. Nobody can put their hand on their heart and say 'I understand what's actually going on in the universe!' We are told that we should not 'believe what we want to believe' yet it is often the folk that do who end up getting what they want! This week, you have a dream. No matter what past disappointments you have had, nothing can stand in the way of making this dream come through - as long as you trust your vision.

:D

I'm not usually a fan of horoscopes, but I like this one! :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

ok second day of vitex.. and my temp seemed to go back to normal this morning...hope it gets into some pattern soon


----------



## foxyloxy28

Looking good Dandy
Random question, but are you a horsey person?


----------



## dandybrush

haha totally random but my answer is yes to no...as in i had a horse and gave him away 2 years ago but before that i used to ride quite regurlarly


----------



## dandybrush

is there a reason for the question?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Your username!!

I too gave up a few years ago. Had ponies and horses all my life and used to compete. Gave it up at around 18, then got another horse for leisure in 2006, but had to leave him in France when I moved to England in Oct 07 :(


----------



## dandybrush

oh..haha yeah duh ](*,)

oh wow you must be good, i had a couple of bad falls/incidents before i gave my boy up so am a bit of a nervous rider now :/ i stil get the occassional email from the girl i gave him too, i know he is being looked after beautifully. do you ride in england now? there must be places you can go


----------



## foxyloxy28

I've not ridden since I've been here. :( There are places, but i think if I started riding again I'd want to go the whole hog and get a horse of my own again, I couldn't ride someone else's. I can understand being nervous. I was lucky and only had one bad fall - broken collarbone and shoulder blade when I was 14! Ouch

TTC is my priority now, but I definitely wouldn't rule out horses again in a few years :D

Would love future kids to ride too :)


----------



## impatient

a_missy said:


> impatient said:
> 
> 
> aNYONE KNOW IF ANTIBIOTICS DO ANYTHING TO TEMPS??? I have a cold that I fear might turn into a sinus infection, but i"m going to wait until Monday to see if it goes away. I'll doctor myself up over the weekend. I hate to take anything that will mess with my temps!!
> 
> hmm i dont know if antibiotics would affect your temps. i've had a horrible cold this week and i've been a bit worried that its affecting my temps too. i hope you feel better soon :)Click to expand...

Thanks:) hope u feel better also!


----------



## dandybrush

foxyloxy28 said:


> I've not ridden since I've been here. :( There are places, but i think if I started riding again I'd want to go the whole hog and get a horse of my own again, I couldn't ride someone else's. I can understand being nervous. I was lucky and only had one bad fall - broken collarbone and shoulder blade when I was 14! Ouch
> 
> TTC is my priority now, but I definitely wouldn't rule out horses again in a few years :D
> 
> Would love future kids to ride too :)

ah ok i hope to own a horse again too, i would like one when the future kids are about 5 a nice quiet horse we can all get enjoyment out of :) to start anyways lol i never broke anything, i got run away with on an ex race horse, didnt come off but lost my nerves...then the next horse i rode ran away and i just freaked out and let myself fall off... ended up with concussion, so im a bit nervy now when the horse is not calm and quiet lol


----------



## NicoleB

impatient said:


> aNYONE KNOW IF ANTIBIOTICS DO ANYTHING TO TEMPS??? I have a cold that I fear might turn into a sinus infection, but i"m going to wait until Monday to see if it goes away. I'll doctor myself up over the weekend. I hate to take anything that will mess with my temps!!

No 99.99% of the time it wont affect it. It can affect cm tho.


----------



## moochacha

Hey my charting counterparts :hugs: 

I hope you're all well, I feel like I'm flying off the handle lol I'm grumpy, tired have headaches and I'm crying over everything lol. I had a massive temp dip today, I have two temps the first one is lower but taken the time I normal temp but I was freezing cold as the blanket had fallen off me. I went straight back to sleep and took my temp an hour later and it's back up high. I'm going to use the first temp.

I think either I'm pregnant or I've got a nice case of PMS :rofl: either way I'm happy the clomid has increased my progesterone just enough to stop me from stopping mid cycle and keep my temp above the coverline. I did test this morning bfn :( so I'm not testing until AF shows up.


----------



## Kaede351

Okay, Im really confused about my chart and just in general. I got a +OPK 4 days ago, but my temps haven't risen above what they have been all cycle and FF isn't picking up ovulation... I don't get it!!! I've been getting loads of fertile CM, but apparently no ovulation?

Can somebody take a look and let me know? I'm worried Im not ovulating after my mc, but it was nearly 2 months ago :( How long does it take to get back go normal?

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

I hope you get that bfp moochacha :D

XxX


----------



## Tinks85

Morning gilrs.

Please can you take a look at my chart. Yesterday i played around with todays temp and FF gave me crosshairs if my temp was above 97.60. However todays temp is 97.33!!!!!! And no crosshairs :cry: Does this mean i haven't ov or do you think todays temp is just of.

Was really looking forward to confirmed ov :growlmad:


----------



## fifi-folle

Well my temp hasn't dropped yet so still in with a chance. Tested yesterday (not FMU and with a cheapie 25miu) and got BFN (thought there was a shadow of a line but not sure if that was wishful thinking) main reason for testing was to see if it was ok to drink bubbly last night, decided a glass and half would be ok either way. 
Bit of an odd one but I have noticed my knickers have been moist for days, don't think this is normal for me but can't really remember last month having this. Sorry I am just waffling, chart is ok this month I think but I have no idea what to think.


----------



## foxyloxy28

moochacha - fingers crossed for a bfp in a few days :D

kaede - doesn't look like you've ov'd yet hun - today's temp could be a pre-o dip and you see the rise tomorrow. Keep bd'ing just to make sure. Hopefully everything is getting back 
to normal for you :)

Tinks - it's hard to say whether you've ov'd yet. It really depends on the next couple of temps. It could be that you o'd and today's temp is a fall back or, it could be a pre-o dip and you'll see another rise tomorrow. Keep your chin up, I'm sure you'l see those crosshairs soon :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

fifi - chart looks great. Are you going to retest soon with FMU? Not sure re moist knickers, I get that a different stages of my cycle - I think last month it was around o and again the last couple of days of the cycle.


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks for your reply foxy, my opks have been neg for a few days now. Just feel gutted and worried as if i did ov on cd18 (which is what FF would have said if this mornings temp was the same as yesterday) then we covered every fertile day. Will see what my temp is tomorrow and Monday. All the waiting is just horrid :cry:

I just took my temp now and its 98.90, which is very high. I know its not my waking temp. Clutching at straws :haha:

GL for your ov foxy :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Foxy... I'm getting really annoyed with my body now :( DH and I didn't try last month because I knew my body wouldn't have been back to normal after the mc. And now we are back to trying it turns out it still may not be back to normal :( Here's to hoping that I do get a temp rise. Me and DH are going to continue to BD, we were going to last night, but he was just too tired from work so we just went to sleep instead lol.

But thanks again :) 

XxX


----------



## foxyloxy28

Anytime. We were the same last night - OH was too tired. Luckily I haven't ov'd yet and we made up for it this morning! :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

hi ladies :wave: cd1 for me today! just wanted to thank you shae for helping me better understand my chart and when AF is coming. she came right on schedule and i was able to prepare due to your help reading the chart!


----------



## moochacha

nevertogether said:


> hi ladies :wave: cd1 for me today! just wanted to thank you shae for helping me better understand my chart and when AF is coming. she came right on schedule and i was able to prepare due to your help reading the chart!

Hey chick your chart/ cycle looks fab!!! A nice long LP and now for Ovacue time!!! :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

awwww thanks moo! i can't wait!


----------



## a_missy

pickle76 said:


> a_missy said:
> 
> 
> you're so right, its getting the balance between being realistic and having some hope but its soooo hard isnt it? month after month after month :wacko: truth is i'll know soon enough because either AF will arrive today or i'll test tomorrow so i need to exercise some patience, shame i dont have any anymore haha
> 
> thanks again pickle :thumbup: have a good day!
> 
> Yeah! :test::test::test: !!!! xxxxClick to expand...

i tested this morning pickle... :bfp: i was shaking when i put the stick down on the side haha but it showed up really quick and was pretty strong. 

i'm so happy but so scared too because of what happened last time so i'm :happydance: but cautious at the same time... thanks again for your help, sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats :)


----------



## moochacha

a_missy said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a_missy said:
> 
> 
> you're so right, its getting the balance between being realistic and having some hope but its soooo hard isnt it? month after month after month :wacko: truth is i'll know soon enough because either AF will arrive today or i'll test tomorrow so i need to exercise some patience, shame i dont have any anymore haha
> 
> thanks again pickle :thumbup: have a good day!
> 
> Yeah! :test::test::test: !!!! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i tested this morning pickle... :bfp: i was shaking when i put the stick down on the side haha but it showed up really quick and was pretty strong.
> 
> i'm so happy but so scared too because of what happened last time so i'm :happydance: but cautious at the same time... thanks again for your help, sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...



Congrats :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

congrats a_missy!!


----------



## a_missy

thanks so much girls :) its been a long time coming so i hope to god this little beany gets comfortable in there!!


----------



## dreamofabean

Congratulations!!!x


----------



## pickle76

a_missy said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a_missy said:
> 
> 
> you're so right, its getting the balance between being realistic and having some hope but its soooo hard isnt it? month after month after month :wacko: truth is i'll know soon enough because either AF will arrive today or i'll test tomorrow so i need to exercise some patience, shame i dont have any anymore haha
> 
> thanks again pickle :thumbup: have a good day!
> 
> Yeah! :test::test::test: !!!! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i tested this morning pickle... :bfp: i was shaking when i put the stick down on the side haha but it showed up really quick and was pretty strong.
> 
> i'm so happy but so scared too because of what happened last time so i'm :happydance: but cautious at the same time... thanks again for your help, sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...

Oh Wow! Yaaaaaayyy! SO pleased for you! Congrats! Big :hugs:! xxxxxx


----------



## Helly

Huge congrats a missy!

Glad you got AF and a nice clear picture nevertogether, same for Shannon, glad AF finally arrived.

Bernina, hope you are well.

Hi Nicole and Foxy, hope things are good with you both!

Fingers crossed moochacha.

Hi to all the other lovely charting girls! x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey Helly

How are things with you? Any symptoms?


----------



## Angelic

Hi everyone sorry for butting in on your thread but could anyone please tell me how I make a link to put my chart from FF onto the bottom of my posts?

Many thanks 

Angelic x


----------



## fifi-folle

Congrats missy.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome Angelic - you go to homepage setup on FF. There are tickers options or the sharing option. Copy the bb code into your signature here. Sorry I'm not more detailed, I'm on my phone! :D


----------



## Angelic

I'll try that, thanks so much! x


----------



## Angelic

I'm just posting to see if my link works! What do you think of this chart? It's my first month doing it so I'm really not sure whether it looks promising or not. Thanks x


----------



## Angelic

Try this one. Like I said, not sure what I'm doing yet lol x

Hopefully this time I've cracked it!


----------



## foxyloxy28

on your homepage, make sure you select what you want to show i.e chart :D


----------



## shaerichelle

so I had a faint line on frer. With that and all my symptoms.. :bfp: for me this am.


----------



## nevertogether

omg shae :yipee: :yipee: CONGRATS!!


----------



## pickle76

CONGRATULATIONS SHANNON! So happy for you! Woooo-hoooo! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you girls. I am still not believing it's true. I'm sure it will take a while to sit in :happydance:


----------



## VGibs

shaerichelle said:


> thank you girls. I am still not believing it's true. I'm sure it will take a while to sit in :happydance:

I really cant tell you how excited I am for you!


----------



## Sweetmama26

CONGRATS a_missy and Shannon!!!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU BOTH

Foxy- you will be happy to know I finally figured out why I was getting the dashed crosshairs. Because I was putting in that I am taking progesterone lol so I took those out and BAM new solid cross hairs lol


----------



## dandybrush

a_missy said:


> i tested this morning pickle... :bfp: i was shaking when i put the stick down on the side haha but it showed up really quick and was pretty strong.
> 
> i'm so happy but so scared too because of what happened last time so i'm :happydance: but cautious at the same time... thanks again for your help, sending you lots of :dust:




shaerichelle said:


> so I had a faint line on frer. With that and all my symptoms.. :bfp: for me this am.

OMG!! congrats everyone :happydance::happydance::happydance: that is awesome news :thumbup: fingers crossed everything goes well from here on :winkwink: I want a BFP in June that would be nice :thumbup:
Were you just doing the BBT charting or were you guys taking multivitamins etc... just out of curiosity


on another note it appears that my chart is settling down my temps for the last 2 days have been quite reasonable, my nipples seem a bit tender so im hoping that means AF is on the way (unless i just think they are :dohh:) and if the vitex is working then ill O by june approx if its not then ill O prob closer to the beginning of july (or not at all), so we'll see how it goes :D


----------



## NicoleB

a_missy said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a_missy said:
> 
> 
> you're so right, its getting the balance between being realistic and having some hope but its soooo hard isnt it? month after month after month :wacko: truth is i'll know soon enough because either AF will arrive today or i'll test tomorrow so i need to exercise some patience, shame i dont have any anymore haha
> 
> thanks again pickle :thumbup: have a good day!
> 
> Yeah! :test::test::test: !!!! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i tested this morning pickle... :bfp: i was shaking when i put the stick down on the side haha but it showed up really quick and was pretty strong.
> 
> i'm so happy but so scared too because of what happened last time so i'm :happydance: but cautious at the same time... thanks again for your help, sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...

:thumbup: congrats honey..


----------



## NicoleB

Angelic said:


> Try this one. Like I said, not sure what I'm doing yet lol x
> 
> Hopefully this time I've cracked it!

you got it.. your chat looks good.. :thumbup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Angelic said:


> Try this one. Like I said, not sure what I'm doing yet lol x
> 
> Hopefully this time I've cracked it!

Wow! I want this chart :) Good luck


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> so I had a faint line on frer. With that and all my symptoms.. :bfp: for me this am.

Wooohooo Congratulations :baby: :happydance:


----------



## Firedancer41

Oh my goodness I am so confused!!!!](*,) LOL

FF tells me (with dotted CHs) I ov'ed on CD18. If I switch it to OPK minitor, it tells me I ov'ed on CD21. I asked a VIP expert and she tells me she thinks CD22. So, I am either 3dpo, 4dpo, or 7dpo :dohh:

I'm sticking with 4dpo for now...


----------



## NicoleB

Firedancer41 said:


> Oh my goodness I am so confused!!!!](*,) LOL
> 
> FF tells me (with dotted CHs) I ov'ed on CD18. If I switch it to OPK minitor, it tells me I ov'ed on CD21. I asked a VIP expert and she tells me she thinks CD22. So, I am either 3dpo, 4dpo, or 7dpo :dohh:
> 
> I'm sticking with 4dpo for now...

I would say cd 21 also honey :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

boooo got a bfn today with fmu :dohh: not surprised though my symptoms pretty much went away a few days ago.


----------



## moochacha

Hope the witch doesn't mess around and shows up on time!!!


----------



## kenziesmommy

ok I just have a question... I just started temping well did yesterday forgot today :dohh: I have been charting my cm and cp just wondering how FF gets your predicted O date?? it says that i was fertile from the 8th until today...idk if that is normal or not either ugh sooo new to this lol


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you girls for all the congrats.

dandy.. I did acupucture for a few weeks and having been taking my prenatals of course. This cycle I used soy isoflavones.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Can you guys give me an opinion on an opk that is fairly dark when I'm 10dpo now?

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/DSC00564.jpg


----------



## Sweetmama26

Sorry about the dark pic I had to adjust it because my camera flash almost washed it out.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Looks good to me sweetmama - are you going to try an HPT? Good luck :D


Kenziesmommy - ff will predict your fertile stage based on your fertile signs i.e. Cm and cp. Once you complete a cycle of chafting, ff will show you your expected feetile window each month. It will also confirm ov once it seels a sustained and clear temp rise. :D

Good luck.

Firedancer - I'd say CD22 :D


----------



## a_missy

morning ladies i'm a bit nervous this morning because my temp has dropped to the coverline after a BFP yesterday... any chance that could be ok?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Did you take your temp at the same time? I'm sorry I don't have much advice, I've not had a bfp, so couldn't say whether temp drops are common. I'd suggest looking in the chart gallery on FF and see what the pregnancy charts show. :D 

Good luck, hope it's nothing and AF stays awat. When would you usually expect AF?


----------



## pickle76

Sweetmama26 said:


> Can you guys give me an opinion on an opk that is fairly dark when I'm 10dpo now?
> 
> https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/DSC00564.jpg

Hi,

I could be wrong, but isn't the test line on your pic the really faint line? The control line is the dark one. The test line has to be as dark or darker than the control line to show positive xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

I think that's a fairly dark line for an OPK used as a HPT. 

:test: sweetmama :haha:


----------



## a_missy

foxyloxy28 said:


> Did you take your temp at the same time? I'm sorry I don't have much advice, I've not had a bfp, so couldn't say whether temp drops are common. I'd suggest looking in the chart gallery on FF and see what the pregnancy charts show. :D
> 
> Good luck, hope it's nothing and AF stays awat. When would you usually expect AF?

it was roughly the same time as usual yeah but i had disturbed sleep and i've been ill so i'm hoping its that but its a very big drop :( i looked at other FF charts for pregnancy and they dont drop, this looks like an AF drop....

thanks anyway foxy


----------



## pickle76

Firedancer41 said:


> Oh my goodness I am so confused!!!!](*,) LOL
> 
> FF tells me (with dotted CHs) I ov'ed on CD18. If I switch it to OPK minitor, it tells me I ov'ed on CD21. I asked a VIP expert and she tells me she thinks CD22. So, I am either 3dpo, 4dpo, or 7dpo :dohh:
> 
> I'm sticking with 4dpo for now...

Hey Lisa! Hope you're doing ok - apart from banging your head against a brick wall of course! I think CD22 too xx


----------



## pickle76

a_missy said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Did you take your temp at the same time? I'm sorry I don't have much advice, I've not had a bfp, so couldn't say whether temp drops are common. I'd suggest looking in the chart gallery on FF and see what the pregnancy charts show. :D
> 
> Good luck, hope it's nothing and AF stays awat. When would you usually expect AF?
> 
> it was roughly the same time as usual yeah but i had disturbed sleep and i've been ill so i'm hoping its that but its a very big drop :( i looked at other FF charts for pregnancy and they dont drop, this looks like an AF drop....
> 
> thanks anyway foxyClick to expand...

Aww Missy hope you'll be ok. There's no point me saying try not to worry I know - but do hope you get a rise again tomorrow and today's temp was just because of the crappy sleep xx


----------



## dandybrush

shaerichelle said:


> thank you girls for all the congrats.
> 
> dandy.. I did acupucture for a few weeks and having been taking my prenatals of course. This cycle I used soy isoflavones.

coolness :) well it worked for you :D


----------



## Tinks85

Congrats shannon, have a healthy 9 months :thumbup:

a_missy, i have my fx you have i sticky bean :hugs:

Are you going to do a HPT sweetmama?

AFM i got my crosshairs this morning :happydance: 2ww here i come :happydance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

yey for crosshairs Tinks :D


----------



## nevertogether

woo hoo, :yipee: tinks!


----------



## moochacha

a_missy said:


> morning ladies i'm a bit nervous this morning because my temp has dropped to the coverline after a BFP yesterday... any chance that could be ok?

Fx'd Hun I hope everything is ok. I know many ladies stop charting because it's stressful. I'm sure you will be fine Hun it could be a disturbed sleep :flower:


----------



## moochacha

Sooo sad atm DH and I had a massive fight :-s he doesn't understand how hard it is for me living with my inlaws can be. Rawr then when I said I feel trapped living with his parents he said I'm just complaining and get over it. I'm being selfish and ungrateful but were here because his mother is sick and needs us. He's all sorry he said that stuff now but meh I haven't made many friends in this new area and I have no family in this state I never felt so alone when he turned my insecurities back at me. Meh rant over just needed to tell someone xox


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: moochacha

do you have the opportunity to go home for a weekend / few days with your DH & DS? It's so hard living with family - especially if you are also their main carers. I hope you can take some time for yourselves and that DH realises how hard it is for you. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

dude that sux...i love my inlaws but i would still find it hard to live with them, would rather live with my own parents hope you two make up


----------



## nevertogether

sorry moo :hugs: perhaps you can talk him into a visit home? i completely understand how you feel being far away from your friends and family. i feel the same over here in germany. DH gets to visit home a lot, and is even going next weekend, and me..it's been a year :( i hope he understands that it's not fair to you, not that you don't love his family, but you ARE making a lot of sacrifices for him and he should sympathize with that. i love my in-laws, like dandy, but living with them is a no go!


----------



## pickle76

Congrats Tinks!

Moochacha - sorry you're feeling blue. Hugs to you xx

I had a good temp rise this morning so I'm pleased!

Foxy, can you explain about the pic of the OPK? I know that they can sometimes be used to also give a positive for pregnancy, but I thought the lines still had to be as dark as each other? Wasn't the pale line on the OPK the test line? So confused! BTW Sweetmama, hope you get your BFP!

Hope everyone's ok today.

ps. Missy, I did find a few pics in the FF gallery of pregnancies with temps below the coverline after testing pos, which went back up again xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey pickle

My understanding is the test line on an OPK should be as dark as the control line. However, usually an OPK will pick up the small amount of the hormone which is always present, but the line would usually be very faint. Sweetmama's line is fairly strong - in my opinion - however, OPK's really aren't reliable in predicting pregnancyrp.

My knowledge of OPKs is pretty limited and they don't work
for me, so I may be completely wrong! Don't want to give out any wrong advice :dohh:
Hoping it's the start of a BFP for sweetmama


----------



## pickle76

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hey pickle
> 
> My understanding is the test line on an OPK should be as dark as the control line. However, usually an OPK will pick up the small amount of the hormone which is always present, but the line would usually be very faint. Sweetmama's line is fairly strong - in my opinion - however, OPK's really aren't reliable in predicting pregnancyrp.
> 
> My knowledge of OPKs is pretty limited and they don't work
> for me, so I may be completely wrong! Don't want to give out any wrong advice :dohh:
> Hoping it's the start of a BFP for sweetmama

Yes i think we think the same thing actually, except that the control line always goes that dark to show the test is working. It's the other line that needs to be as dark or darker to indicate a positive. Anyway sorry to sweetmama for talking about you and not to you! 10 dpo is still quite early to test I guess, and you're likely to get a positive from a HPT before an OPK apparently. Ooh do hope you get it! Will be watching and waiting lol. Hugs to you and Foxy xx


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

pickle I read somewhere that using opk as hpt doesn't mean anything until 12dpo or past.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats CONGRATS a_missy and Shannon!


----------



## pickle76

NicoleB said:


> pickle I read somewhere that using opk as hpt doesn't man anything until 12dpo or past.

Yes i think you're right, and a HPT would pick up a BFP first anyway. How are you? xx


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> pickle I read somewhere that using opk as hpt doesn't mean anything until 12dpo or past.
> 
> Yes i think you're right, and a HPT would pick up a BFP first anyway. How are you? xxClick to expand...

I'm good honey.Trying to figure out why my bbt has gone up over the last few days when I know I haven't Od lol oh well maybe im moving to much in my seep or something.
How are you?


----------



## NicoleB

Fish&Chips how are you honey?


----------



## pickle76

NicoleB said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> pickle I read somewhere that using opk as hpt doesn't mean anything until 12dpo or past.
> 
> Yes i think you're right, and a HPT would pick up a BFP first anyway. How are you? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm good honey.Trying to figure out why my bbt has gone up over the last few days when I know I haven't Od lol oh well maybe im moving to much in my seep or something.
> How are you?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah maybe that's it. Or maybe your temps after AF are still settling down. Your coverline last month was 97.9 so maybe your temps are heading for this again this month? I'm ok thanks. Really pleased with my chart after such a horrible long month last month with no ovulation. But feel awful - headaches every day and have a really bad one today. Oh well, will just have a rest...:sleep:Click to expand...


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> pickle I read somewhere that using opk as hpt doesn't mean anything until 12dpo or past.
> 
> Yes i think you're right, and a HPT would pick up a BFP first anyway. How are you? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm good honey.Trying to figure out why my bbt has gone up over the last few days when I know I haven't Od lol oh well maybe im moving to much in my seep or something.
> How are you?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah maybe that's it. Or maybe your temps after AF are still settling down. Your coverline last month was 97.9 so maybe your temps are heading for this again this month? I'm ok thanks. Really pleased with my chart after such a horrible long month last month with no ovulation. But feel awful - headaches every day and have a really bad one today. Oh well, will just have a rest...:sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know whats up with my cover lines lately lol I use to have low cover lines..
> Your chart looks great honey I'm so pleased for you!! I hope this is your month. :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Nicole - you too! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

NicoleB said:


> Fish&Chips how are you honey?

I'm really good thanks Nicole, hope you are too? Little Fishy has been very active today which is always reassuring. Still missing all my b&b friends in the new to charting thread. x


----------



## fifi-folle

Moochacha, sorry you had a fight with your DH. It must be so hard moving somewhere new and to have the responsibility of caring for your MIL. I guess you will be possibly spending more time with your DH and that in itself can lead to rows out of just frustration, no matter how much you love each other! You need some pampering and possibly a break, instead of having to be the dutiful DIL, super wife and brilliant mum you maybe need a bit of time just to be Rebecca. Does this make sense? Thinking of you and hope DH makes it up to you with a nice dinner out or something. And hopefully your BFP will appear in the morning.

Tested today with FMU, BFN, but still no AF and temp is still reasonably high. Hopes are rising again! D'oh!


----------



## Firedancer41

foxyloxy28 said:


> I think that's a fairly dark line for an OPK used as a HPT.
> 
> :test: sweetmama :haha:

I could be wrong, but I thought when an OPK is used as an HPT, it is positive, meaning as dark or darker than the control line. We usually have some level of LH throughout our cycle, so it's not uncommon for some kind of line to show up at any given time.

I agree with Foxy, Sweetmama.... :test:!!!! Hahaha:angelnot:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck fifi - hope you see a bfp tomorrow morning :D


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies .... i had a big temp dip this morning do u think its poss im about to or have ov?? i was having quite a few ov pains yesterday late morning which were quite strong not had any today!


----------



## Tinks85

Your chart is looking fab pickles, fx

Fifi, GL for the morning :hugs:

Moochacha hope you, DH & DS get some much deserved break together soon. It cant be easy hun :flower:

GL to all the charting girls, lets keep the :bfp: coming :happydance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'd say pre-o dip hun :D


----------



## Sweetmama26

foxyloxy28 said:


> Looks good to me sweetmama - are you going to try an HPT? Good luck :D
> 
> 
> Kenziesmommy - ff will predict your fertile stage based on your fertile signs i.e. Cm and cp. Once you complete a cycle of chafting, ff will show you your expected feetile window each month. It will also confirm ov once it seels a sustained and clear temp rise. :D
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Firedancer - I'd say CD22 :D

LOL I was just messing around, I wanted to see how they worked and then the line was fairly dark so I was wondering what was up with it. I'm not going to test until af is due and that is in 5 days or so. I don't want to get a BFP and then lose the baby again. Its just easier not knowing you know.



pickle76 said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Can you guys give me an opinion on an opk that is fairly dark when I'm 10dpo now?
> 
> https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/DSC00564.jpg
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I could be wrong, but isn't the test line on your pic the really faint line? The control line is the dark one. The test line has to be as dark or darker than the control line to show positive xxxClick to expand...

I have already ov'd I wasn't using it as that. 



foxyloxy28 said:


> I think that's a fairly dark line for an OPK used as a HPT.
> 
> :test: sweetmama :haha:

NO lol! I'm waiting.



a_missy said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Did you take your temp at the same time? I'm sorry I don't have much advice, I've not had a bfp, so couldn't say whether temp drops are common. I'd suggest looking in the chart gallery on FF and see what the pregnancy charts show. :D
> 
> Good luck, hope it's nothing and AF stays awat. When would you usually expect AF?
> 
> it was roughly the same time as usual yeah but i had disturbed sleep and i've been ill so i'm hoping its that but its a very big drop :( i looked at other FF charts for pregnancy and they dont drop, this looks like an AF drop....
> 
> thanks anyway foxyClick to expand...


When I got my BFP my temps shifted to the coverline and went back up and shifted down and went back up a few times, I wouldn't worry just yet hun.




Tinks85 said:


> Congrats shannon, have a healthy 9 months :thumbup:
> 
> a_missy, i have my fx you have i sticky bean :hugs:
> 
> Are you going to do a HPT sweetmama?
> 
> AFM i got my crosshairs this morning :happydance: 2ww here i come :happydance:

Not yet, in 5 days maybe.



pickle76 said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Hey pickle
> 
> My understanding is the test line on an OPK should be as dark as the control line. However, usually an OPK will pick up the small amount of the hormone which is always present, but the line would usually be very faint. Sweetmama's line is fairly strong - in my opinion - however, OPK's really aren't reliable in predicting pregnancyrp.
> 
> My knowledge of OPKs is pretty limited and they don't work
> for me, so I may be completely wrong! Don't want to give out any wrong advice :dohh:
> Hoping it's the start of a BFP for sweetmama
> 
> Yes i think we think the same thing actually, except that the control line always goes that dark to show the test is working. It's the other line that needs to be as dark or darker to indicate a positive. Anyway sorry to sweetmama for talking about you and not to you! 10 dpo is still quite early to test I guess, and you're likely to get a positive from a HPT before an OPK apparently. Ooh do hope you get it! Will be watching and waiting lol. Hugs to you and Foxy xxClick to expand...





Firedancer41 said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> I think that's a fairly dark line for an OPK used as a HPT.
> 
> :test: sweetmama :haha:
> 
> I could be wrong, but I thought when an OPK is used as an HPT, it is positive, meaning as dark or darker than the control line. We usually have some level of LH throughout our cycle, so it's not uncommon for some kind of line to show up at any given time.
> 
> I agree with Foxy, Sweetmama.... :test:!!!! Hahaha:angelnot:Click to expand...

I'm going to answer these to together but from what I was reading last night the opk test line doesn't have to be just as dark as the control line it just has to be fairly dark. OPKs can pick up HSG and LH as they are identical in make up only HSG wears a funny hat from what it was explained. And when they did a picture collage thing, they OPK picked up the HSG before the HPT did. So that's just what my understanding from what I read last night is. Either way I wasn't really using it as a HPT in the first place I'd just never used an OPK before lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

Can totally understand your reasons behind not testing yet sweetmama :D

Hoping that sticky bean is just around the corner.


----------



## pichi

good luck girlies to those testing soon xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Happy almost 15 weeks pichi!


----------



## a_missy

moochacha said:


> Fx'd Hun I hope everything is ok. I know many ladies stop charting because it's stressful. I'm sure you will be fine Hun it could be a disturbed sleep :flower:

thanks moocha, i have a terrible cough at the moment that kept me awake last night so i'm hoping it was something to do with that ... fx




pickle76 said:


> ps. Missy, I did find a few pics in the FF gallery of pregnancies with temps below the coverline after testing pos, which went back up again xx

i had a little look this morning at some charts and some posts about the same thing and all i kept reading was women saying once you get your BFP STOP temping or you'll go insane haha maybe they're right!!




Sweetmama26 said:


> When I got my BFP my temps shifted to the coverline and went back up and shifted down and went back up a few times, I wouldn't worry just yet hun.

thanks sweetmama, i'm going to do another test tomorrow morning just to make sure its still a BFP but its only because i had a MC last time that i'm so bloody nervous about everything this time :dohh:

thanks again for your support ladies, it means the world when you're freaking out and theres people there to talk to ;)


----------



## pickle76

Well, well done for holding off testing Sweetmama, and hope when you do it's a lovely BFP! xxx


----------



## pickle76

:hugs: Missy xx

And yes looks promising xshell! x


----------



## Sweetmama26

a_missy said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Fx'd Hun I hope everything is ok. I know many ladies stop charting because it's stressful. I'm sure you will be fine Hun it could be a disturbed sleep :flower:
> 
> thanks moocha, i have a terrible cough at the moment that kept me awake last night so i'm hoping it was something to do with that ... fx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> ps. Missy, I did find a few pics in the FF gallery of pregnancies with temps below the coverline after testing pos, which went back up again xxClick to expand...
> 
> i had a little look this morning at some charts and some posts about the same thing and all i kept reading was women saying once you get your BFP STOP temping or you'll go insane haha maybe they're right!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> When I got my BFP my temps shifted to the coverline and went back up and shifted down and went back up a few times, I wouldn't worry just yet hun.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks sweetmama, i'm going to do another test tomorrow morning just to make sure its still a BFP but its only because i had a MC last time that i'm so bloody nervous about everything this time :dohh:
> 
> thanks again for your support ladies, it means the world when you're freaking out and theres people there to talk to ;)Click to expand...

I completely understand your worry. I had a miscarriage too not too long ago. Actually just about 4 weeks ago. It will be a month on the 19th that I had my miscarriage.


----------



## pickle76

:hugs: Sweetmama. Can't imagine how painful that must be xxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thank you for the hugs.


----------



## pichi

Sweetmama26 said:


> Happy almost 15 weeks pichi!

thanks hunny. your chart is looking very promising. my fingers are crossed but all you girls know i'm rooting for you all :flower::flower:


----------



## Helly

Hope all is well amissy, can understand why youre worried x

CONGRATS Shannon!!!!!

Moo, huge hugs, sorry youre having a rough time x

Good luck fifi x

AFM, im fine, no particularly great symptoms, not feeling hopeful.


----------



## Lilly12

Hi ladies!

Guess I'll be joining you first time FF charters!

Im so confused..
I think I OV'ed on CD13..had watery cm for 4 days and EWCM 3 days before that.
CD14 slight temp rise, CD15 again a slight temp rise..
CD16 a 0.24 dip , CD17 continous to rise and CD18 it falls a little and CD19 rises again.

IF I discard the temp on CD 16, then it shows OV @ CD13 .. which I already thought would be the right date.
The watery cm and the temps show me OV on cd13..Plus I had increased sex drive those 4 days too.

But cause of that 1 temp dip on CD16, it won't show me my OV date at all..
What do you ladies think??

I remember waking up 1 day with my mouth open, but truely can't remember which day it was...it might have been that day cause I was very tired the night before..but I'm not sure.

HELP ME!! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## pickle76

Hi Lilly!

I think that with the temp dip on day 16, it would only give you 3 days of higher temps after that and I think FF confirms ov after 4 consecutive highs. So if your temp is up again tomorrrow, put day 16 back in and see what it does then. It could be a fallback rise. Or like you said it could be an inaccurate temp. I say wait for more temps, then put CD16 back in. But the other girls on here may have more suggestions! xx


----------



## dandybrush

morning all how was everyones weekend?


----------



## Lilly12

pickle76 said:


> Hi Lilly!
> 
> I think that with the temp dip on day 16, it would only give you 3 days of higher temps after that and I think FF confirms ov after 4 consecutive highs. So if your temp is up again tomorrrow, put day 16 back in and see what it does then. It could be a fallback rise. Or like you said it could be an inaccurate temp. I say wait for more temps, then put CD16 back in. But the other girls on here may have more suggestions! xx


Hi :)

Yeah I tried putting something random but higher than normal in for tomorrow and the day after, but nothing'll happen..then if i put something random high in for the next day after that it'll say I OV'ed on Cd18, which would be weird since I didn't have any fertile cm and no OV symtoms.
:wacko: ?
This charting stuff makes me soo confused.


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> Moochacha, sorry you had a fight with your DH. It must be so hard moving somewhere new and to have the responsibility of caring for your MIL. I guess you will be possibly spending more time with your DH and that in itself can lead to rows out of just frustration, no matter how much you love each other! You need some pampering and possibly a break, instead of having to be the dutiful DIL, super wife and brilliant mum you maybe need a bit of time just to be Rebecca. Does this make sense? Thinking of you and hope DH makes it up to you with a nice dinner out or something. And hopefully your BFP will appear in the morning.
> 
> Tested today with FMU, BFN, but still no AF and temp is still reasonably high. Hopes are rising again! D'oh!

This is exactly how I feel :hugs:

Thanks girls for all the support I don't know what I would do without you all sometimes. DH and I are all good now we have been watching the secret video all about the laws of attraction etc and have decided to be more positive :rofl: it helps that we had a massive work out together and now were high on the rush. My motto for the day is _*"Living in the magic of my life" *_

Fifi your chart is looking sooooo good!!! I'm getting my hopes up for you as well hehe bring on the bfp.

dandybrush - hahahaha you crack me up thanks your comment really made me smile.

congrats tinks

Go get that egg foxy!!! :happydance:

As for me I don't know whats happening with my body either I'm having IB or AF is on the way because I'm spotting but *only* brown old blood. Never had that kind of spotting before AF.


----------



## moochacha

Hahaha look at my DH photo could he get any more serious? lol He looks awkward as my bnb avatar. Every time I see that photo I think SMILE!


----------



## dandybrush

haha no worries moochacha....cant remember what i said...but glad i helped put a smile on ur dial lol, :D


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Moochacha, sorry you had a fight with your DH. It must be so hard moving somewhere new and to have the responsibility of caring for your MIL. I guess you will be possibly spending more time with your DH and that in itself can lead to rows out of just frustration, no matter how much you love each other! You need some pampering and possibly a break, instead of having to be the dutiful DIL, super wife and brilliant mum you maybe need a bit of time just to be Rebecca. Does this make sense? Thinking of you and hope DH makes it up to you with a nice dinner out or something. And hopefully your BFP will appear in the morning.
> 
> Tested today with FMU, BFN, but still no AF and temp is still reasonably high. Hopes are rising again! D'oh!
> 
> This is exactly how I feel :hugs:
> 
> Thanks girls for all the support I don't know what I would do without you all sometimes. DH and I are all good now we have been watching the secret video all about the laws of attraction etc and have decided to be more positive :rofl: it helps that we had a massive work out together and now were high on the rush. My motto for the day is _*"Living in the magic of my life" *_
> 
> Fifi your chart is looking sooooo good!!! I'm getting my hopes up for you as well hehe bring on the bfp.
> 
> dandybrush - hahahaha you crack me up thanks your comment really made me smile.
> 
> congrats tinks
> 
> Go get that egg foxy!!! :happydance:
> 
> As for me I don't know whats happening with my body either I'm having IB or AF is on the way because I'm spotting but *only* brown old blood. Never had that kind of spotting before AF.Click to expand...

Got my fingers crossed for you girls your charts are awesome. !! Keep believing :flower:
I think Moochacha you are having IB:thumbup::hugs: to you both. I need to go to bed. I am exhausted.. lol I will say I have eaten like a man today!


----------



## a_missy

i just wanted to let you know that my temp was up again this morning (although i did wake at 530am so i took it earlier than usual) and i did a second HPT and it was BFP again also i think it was a little stronger than saturdays one 

*sighs with relief*

i'm going to stop temping now because it will freak me out every time something like that happens and i'll just annoy you all by posting lots of OMG my temp dropped posts ;) haha


----------



## dandybrush

haha missy glad you got another BFP :) bet that made u feel better, im terribly excited for you


----------



## a_missy

urgh so relieved! i know its still early days but i'm really hopeful this time :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

yep fingers crossed all goes well for you :) [-o&lt;


----------



## moochacha

a_missy said:


> i just wanted to let you know that my temp was up again this morning (although i did wake at 530am so i took it earlier than usual) and i did a second HPT and it was BFP again also i think it was a little stronger than saturdays one
> 
> *sighs with relief*
> 
> i'm going to stop temping now because it will freak me out every time something like that happens and i'll just annoy you all by posting lots of OMG my temp dropped posts ;) haha

That's wonderful news hun :hugs: I'm glad everything is going nicely


----------



## fifi-folle

Missy I HAD to stop temping when I got BFP last time as I was already so nervous it wasn't doing me any favours! I also tested about a million times, it's nice to see the lines get darker!

Fx Rebecca for the IB! Glad you're feeling better, I was thinking it's possibly also hopefully pregnancy hormones meaning you reacted more than you normally would. When are you testing?

I tested yesterday with FMU and got BFN but still no AF, going to try and wait til tomorrow to see if AF arrives. Been really grumpy at times and absolutely starving constantly, but didn't sleep last night and have lower back pain (which I've had when preg before) and woke up feeling sick but cereal seems to have sorted that. No idea what's going on, would've thought I would have got a positive yesterday if I am so expecting AF soon.


----------



## pickle76

Have tried to catch up on all the posts in the last 12 hours or so lol!

Lilly - it can be really confusing can't it? I say just keep putting your temps in as they are from now on and don't worry too much about CD16. See what happens. Hope it's your month!

Missy - am SOOO pleased for you that temps went up again! That's great news, and yeah stop temping! I'm sure I'd still be doing it (I'm truly addicted) but guess it WILL stress you out! xxx

Moochacha - glad you got things sorted and have your wonderful positivity back! I love you pic xx

Shannon - hope you're doing ok. I bet you've never been so glad to be tired and constantly hungry lol! xx

Everyone - I'll order us some BFP's, ok?! xx

My temp went up again today! Am SOOO pleased - even if I don't get mt BFP this month, at least my body's working! xx


----------



## moochacha

oh pickle your chart is looking really good!!! Fx'd for you fifi I hope it's a bfp all those symptoms sounds really promising.

CD1 for me ladies!!! I get to use the Ovacue on Cd3 so I'm really happy about that!!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Oh poo. But excitement of ovacue, I presume that's a type of fertility monitor?

I gave in and tested with a cheapie 25miu and now I am torn about whether to use my one remaining Superdrug Early Test. I think there's a shadow of a line on the cheapie but I don't know if I am just imagining things! Oh b*gger it I think I'll just use it. It's second wee but I've read that can work better. Why, oh why can't I just be patient???


*** Edit***
I wish I had willpower, just wasted my last decent test, snowy white test window, even after taking it apart. WILL NOW WAIT FOR AF! Might need help with this though!!!


----------



## pickle76

Aww sorry AF arrived Moochacha...:hugs:

And Fifi - so hope you get a BFP with your second test [-o&lt;


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: moochacha & fifi


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> Oh poo. But excitement of ovacue, I presume that's a type of fertility monitor?
> 
> I gave in and tested with a cheapie 25miu and now I am torn about whether to use my one remaining Superdrug Early Test. I think there's a shadow of a line on the cheapie but I don't know if I am just imagining things! Oh b*gger it I think I'll just use it. It's second wee but I've read that can work better. Why, oh why can't I just be patient???
> 
> 
> *** Edit***
> I wish I had willpower, just wasted my last decent test, snowy white test window, even after taking it apart. WILL NOW WAIT FOR AF! Might need help with this though!!!

awwww hun :hugs: 

Yes the ovacue https://www.zetek.net hopefully it works for me. :happydance: There's a thread going around called Club Ovacue. Even though AF has come this is the first normal cycle I've had since December last year, I'm really happy the clomid has giving my cycle some normality.

I'm still hoping its a bfp for you :flower:


----------



## foxyloxy28

So ladies I had a 2nd conception reading and here is what she said - whilst I know these are just for fun and shouldn't be looked into too much (I happen to believe in psychics / mediumship) I so hope there is a little truth to them :haha: they have certainly picked up my PMA and run with it this month!

Linking in around you, I feel that this is a very important time in your path for having children, and I sense it is on your mind alot of the time, and a big focus around you at this time, I feel you sometimes get quite frustrated that it hasnt happened as yet, and you want this to be as soon as possible

I am being shown pregnancy coming in around you very soon, almost anytime is how spirit give this, and you will conceive before July 2010
I am shown a baby boy around your first pregnancy and I see a 2nd pregnancy very close to this also a boy for the end of 2011 around November, so 2 children in a short space of time here 

Spirit also want you to know you're doing all you can, and it's now just a matter of time, but it will happen and soon!

I then see a 3rd child around 2014/15 and this shows as a baby girl and all well with this too, so to clarify I see 3 children for you within your lifetime, 2 boys, and 1 girl and wish you every happiness for the future :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

That sounds like a good prediction for you Foxy!


----------



## a_missy

fifi-folle said:


> Missy I HAD to stop temping when I got BFP last time as I was already so nervous it wasn't doing me any favours! I also tested about a million times, it's nice to see the lines get darker!

its awful isnt it? you just want to keep making sure everythings ok :wacko: i guess its only natural to try and control the situation because its so scary




pickle76 said:


> Have tried to catch up on all the posts in the last 12 hours or so lol!
> 
> Missy - am SOOO pleased for you that temps went up again! That's great news, and yeah stop temping! I'm sure I'd still be doing it (I'm truly addicted) but guess it WILL stress you out! xxx
> 
> My temp went up again today! Am SOOO pleased - even if I don't get mt BFP this month, at least my body's working! xx

thankssss pickle :hugs: i know i'm gonna want to temp when i wake up tomorrow but i'll try and be strong and not do it haha i saw my dr today and shes going to send me for an early scan around 6 wks to check all is well so thats a huge relief....

and i'm pleased your temps went up too, thats great news! dont forget to order yourself a BFP for this month ;)


----------



## pickle76

Lol thanks Missy! Pleased you can have an early scan and hopefully put your mind at rest. I'll look forward to hearing how it's all going! Take good care of yourself xxxxx


----------



## NicoleB

Hi girls been kinda MIA sorry..I really could use some good thoughts tho..I noticed some pain in my boob yesterday and this morning still had the pain but a small bump not really a lump but kinda swollen. I have a appt in about 30 minutes..wish me luck please.


----------



## pickle76

Thinking of you Nicole. Am sure it'll be nothing but great you're getting checked out straight away. Let us know how you get on. Hugs xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ah I've just realised the thread has moved!!


----------



## pichi

foxyloxy28 said:


> Ah I've just realised the thread has moved!!

i just noticed this too Foxy hehe :haha:


----------



## stephmkc

Good luck Nicole...I've heard that pain is a good thing in this case. If there is a lump and no pain that's more to worry about. I'm sure it will all work out..good luck:)


----------



## geordiemoo

Hi, I haven't had time to read the whole thread and am not sure if this has been asked before. It might seem like a silly question but I have one of the basal thermometers and i'm not sure if i'm using it right. I put it under my tongue and hold it there til it beeps with the temp. Is that right?


----------



## pickle76

geordiemoo said:


> Hi, I haven't had time to read the whole thread and am not sure if this has been asked before. It might seem like a silly question but I have one of the basal thermometers and i'm not sure if i'm using it right. I put it under my tongue and hold it there til it beeps with the temp. Is that right?

Yep that's right Geordie :D


----------



## fifi-folle

Hope it's something simple like a cyst Nicole. Thinking of you x
Geordiemoo - spot on. Try to do it at the same side each day. 
We are now a ttc buddies group! Yay!


----------



## foxyloxy28

fifi-folle said:


> We are now a ttc buddies group! Yay!

:yipee:


----------



## Firedancer41

geordiemoo said:


> Hi, I haven't had time to read the whole thread and am not sure if this has been asked before. It might seem like a silly question but I have one of the basal thermometers and i'm not sure if i'm using it right. I put it under my tongue and hold it there til it beeps with the temp. Is that right?

Yes, and to be more specific, it should go under your tongue and to the right or left, as far as it will comfortably go, back near the molars.


----------



## Firedancer41

NicoleB said:


> Hi girls been kinda MIA sorry..I really could use some good thoughts tho..I noticed some pain in my boob yesterday and this morning still had the pain but a small bump not really a lump but kinda swollen. I have a appt in about 30 minutes..wish me luck please.

Will do, Nicole. Please keep us updated. :friends:


----------



## dandybrush

MORNING ALL :howdy:



pickle76 said:


> Have tried to catch up on all the posts in the last 12 hours or so lol!
> 
> Lilly - it can be really confusing can't it? I say just keep putting your temps in as they are from now on and don't worry too much about CD16. See what happens. Hope it's your month!
> 
> Missy - am SOOO pleased for you that temps went up again! That's great news, and yeah stop temping! I'm sure I'd still be doing it (I'm truly addicted) but guess it WILL stress you out! xxx
> 
> Moochacha - glad you got things sorted and have your wonderful positivity back! I love you pic xx
> 
> Shannon - hope you're doing ok. I bet you've never been so glad to be tired and constantly hungry lol! xx
> 
> Everyone - I'll order us some BFP's, ok?! xx
> 
> My temp went up again today! Am SOOO pleased - even if I don't get mt BFP this month, at least my body's working! xx

ill take a BFP :yipee:

yes i think AF is on the way and im will be happy to know my body is working too :)



fifi-folle said:


> Oh poo. But excitement of ovacue, I presume that's a type of fertility monitor?
> 
> I gave in and tested with a cheapie 25miu and now I am torn about whether to use my one remaining Superdrug Early Test. I think there's a shadow of a line on the cheapie but I don't know if I am just imagining things! Oh b*gger it I think I'll just use it. It's second wee but I've read that can work better. Why, oh why can't I just be patient???
> 
> 
> *** Edit***
> I wish I had willpower, just wasted my last decent test, snowy white test window, even after taking it apart. WILL NOW WAIT FOR AF! Might need help with this though!!!

i was very close to using my last test too...before i had AF symptoms...luckily i didnt cave :) so i still have one. 

heres a question if i get preg next month will i be safe to fly at almost 2 months preg? from here to LAX is about 12 hours approx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yes you should be fine to fly, unless your Dr identified any concerns, it wouldn't be a problem to fly :D It's not until you get to around the 28 weeks + that you may need a Dr's letter to fly


----------



## shaerichelle

Pickle I am doing good. Yes I dont mind the nausea tiredness and starving. All though DH is amused by the amount of food I can eat!:haha:

Fifi- Wait a few days. I got a very faint on 17 dpo. I will retest later!

Moochacha. Hope you are well.

Nicole thinking of you.


----------



## dandybrush

foxyloxy28 said:


> So ladies I had a 2nd conception reading and here is what she said - whilst I know these are just for fun and shouldn't be looked into too much (I happen to believe in psychics / mediumship) I so hope there is a little truth to them :haha: they have certainly picked up my PMA and run with it this month!

hope that does come true for you :hugs: i have to say im dying for a baby girl and my OH only wants 2 kids...so I hope one is a girl for me



NicoleB said:


> Hi girls been kinda MIA sorry..I really could use some good thoughts tho..I noticed some pain in my boob yesterday and this morning still had the pain but a small bump not really a lump but kinda swollen. I have a appt in about 30 minutes..wish me luck please.

fingers crossed for you :hugs: that it will be nothing to worry about :flower:


----------



## VGibs

shaerichelle said:


> Pickle I am doing good. Yes I dont mind the nausea tiredness and starving. All though DH is amused by the amount of food I can eat!:haha:
> 
> Fifi- Wait a few days. I got a very faint on 17 dpo. I will retest later!
> 
> Moochacha. Hope you are well.
> 
> Nicole thinking of you.

I honest to god came in here just to see if you had updated your signatures with lil bean tickers!!!!! hahaha


----------



## dandybrush

fifi-folle said:


> Hope it's something simple like a cyst Nicole. Thinking of you x
> Geordiemoo - spot on. Try to do it at the same side each day.
> We are now a ttc buddies group! Yay!

what does that mean? are we not using this thread anymore?


----------



## pickle76

Hey Shannon - glad you're doing ok! Keep enjoying that food lol!


----------



## NicoleB

Thanks girls!! Thankfully she did not feel anything that shouldn't be there. She thinks I pulled a muscle or something and said she wants to see me if the pain gets worse..and if its gone within 2 weeks I'm good until I need to see her again.


----------



## pickle76

Oh that's BRILLIANT Nicole - not that you've pulled a muscle of course, but that it seems to be nothing else! xx


----------



## VGibs

NicoleB said:


> Thanks girls!! Thankfully she did not feel anything that shouldn't be there. She thinks I pulled a muscle or something and said she wants to see me if the pain gets worse..and if its gone within 2 weeks I'm good until I need to see her again.

You pulled a boob muscle??? haha That would be a fun injury! Tell OH to take it easy on the girls! LOL


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: pleased everything is ok Nicole. Must be all that bonking you and DH do! :rofl: It was only a matter of time before you pulled something :haha:


----------



## Tinks85

So glad you got another :bfp: missy, i think stopping temping now might be wise, it will jsut give you more to worry about hun, GL

Nicola you must be so releaved, its always best to get these thing checked.

Well I think i may have had an IB yesterday but not so sure as i am only 5dpo today. When i wiped after going for a tinkle there was pink on the tissue. Had cramps all day yesterday and today but no more spotting. I never spot between cycles. Dont want to get my hopes up though. And I am very aware that it is very early for IB.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## NicoleB

I have news for that man tonight if he squeezes i'm gonna squeeze reallll hard :grr:


----------



## foxyloxy28

NicoleB said:


> I have news for that man tonight if he squeezes i'm gonna squeeze reallll hard :grr:

:rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

glad to hear that its nothing serious nicole :) haha tis a funny injury haha


----------



## NicoleB

LOL It really is funny like how the hell do you pull a boob muscle??? :haha: To be honest tho I was so relieved I cried.


----------



## dandybrush

yes i can understand that :)...too much bouncing?? ;)


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> yes i can understand that :)...too much bouncing?? ;)

:laugh2:


----------



## NicoleB

dandybrush said:


> yes i can understand that :)...too much bouncing?? ;)

You know you may just be right..I tell you we really need to step it down we are like 1st time lovers crazy and wild :haha: 
NO I take that back I have to much fun I dont wanna step nothin down..


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> LOL It really is funny like how the hell do you pull a boob muscle??? :haha: To be honest tho I was so relieved I cried.

hehehe oh that's too cute, bless hahaha :hugs:


I see that they moved the thread to groups!!
AFM my ovacue doesn't work... brand new and it doesn't work we've done everything but its broken. I'm not sure if its a deal breaker because I've already spent $420 AU on it and now Ill have to spent almost $180 on postage so they can send a working one to me. How is that fair. That will be $210 I've spent alone on postage. :wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

VGibs said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Pickle I am doing good. Yes I dont mind the nausea tiredness and starving. All though DH is amused by the amount of food I can eat!:haha:
> 
> Fifi- Wait a few days. I got a very faint on 17 dpo. I will retest later!
> 
> Moochacha. Hope you are well.
> 
> Nicole thinking of you.
> 
> I honest to god came in here just to see if you had updated your signatures with lil bean tickers!!!!! hahahaClick to expand...

Aww thank you!:flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Rebecca that is crazy. I hope it works real well!

Pickle... I am enjoying my food. For some reason I love ginger snaps.


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Pickle I am doing good. Yes I dont mind the nausea tiredness and starving. All though DH is amused by the amount of food I can eat!:haha:
> 
> Fifi- Wait a few days. I got a very faint on 17 dpo. I will retest later!
> 
> Moochacha. Hope you are well.
> 
> Nicole thinking of you.
> 
> I honest to god came in here just to see if you had updated your signatures with lil bean tickers!!!!! hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Aww thank you!:flower:Click to expand...

Hehe I have to say its a nice ticker :flower::cloud9:


----------



## VGibs

shaerichelle said:


> Rebecca that is crazy. I hope it works real well!
> 
> Pickle... I am enjoying my food. For some reason I love ginger snaps.

OHHH Ginger! Maybe it's a red headed bean!!!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Well I took a test today and it was a BFN!


----------



## pickle76

Moochacha, oh how poo is that?! Really hope you can get it sorted....

Shannon - hahaha that's handy - ginger's good for morning sickness isn't it!

Sweetmama - aww so sorry. Maybe it's till too early :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Sweetmama26 said:


> Well I took a test today and it was a BFN!

sorry for you bfn :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

Dandybrush it just means they moved the thread from the main ttc forum to a subforum for groups. Still using this thread but it's in a different place.

Nicole so glad it's nothing sinister!

Moochacha that's not on that you're having to pay the postage to return a faulty item, I would check the consumer rights act. 

Sweetmama - sorry for the BFN, could just be too early hopefully!

Mmm ginger snaps. Good craving Shannon!

Tink - hope it was an IB!

Dandybrush - some people might tell you not to fly early in pregnancy but the research they are referring to is air hostesses who have a slightly higher rate of miscarriage than women who work on the ground. One flight is not going to harm any bubs. My SIL suggested we shouldn't book a flight to our friend's wedding in the Czech republic in case I was pregnant by then, I'm not putting my life on hold based on something as flimsy as that. Grr.

VGibs - sorry no update from me. Going to buy some proper tests today.

Again there is a faint line on IC 25miu that appeared within the 10 mins. It's not easy to tell if it's got colour though or if it's an evap line. Going slightly mad! But if we do have a BFP that sticks then we would be announcing pregnancy round about when we move in to our new house! I'd be happy just to get a clear BFP though!!! My chart is worrying me a bit though, there is a downward trend since the peak after possible implantation dip.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh foxy, it looks like you ov-ed yesterday! Good work with the bd-ing! x


----------



## dandybrush

fifi-folle said:


> Dandybrush it just means they moved the thread from the main ttc forum to a subforum for groups. Still using this thread but it's in a different place.
> 
> Dandybrush - some people might tell you not to fly early in pregnancy but the research they are referring to is air hostesses who have a slightly higher rate of miscarriage than women who work on the ground. One flight is not going to harm any bubs. My SIL suggested we shouldn't book a flight to our friend's wedding in the Czech republic in case I was pregnant by then, I'm not putting my life on hold based on something as flimsy as that. Grr.
> 
> 
> Again there is a faint line on IC 25miu that appeared within the 10 mins. It's not easy to tell if it's got colour though or if it's an evap line. Going slightly mad! But if we do have a BFP that sticks then we would be announcing pregnancy round about when we move in to our new house! I'd be happy just to get a clear BFP though!!! My chart is worrying me a bit though, there is a downward trend since the peak after possible implantation dip.


ok so to vegas and back is 4 flights...and thats only if im pg by then... i do hope i am and that it doesnt harm bub if/when the time comes. as the hol is all booked and paid so i cant pull out anyways and its my dads 50th party thats why we are going :D :happydance:


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm ok with a BFN actually, next month I'll be more proactive in the TTC department now that I know that I can buy cheapie OPKS


----------



## pickle76

Sweetmama26 said:


> I'm ok with a BFN actually, next month I'll be more proactive in the TTC department now that I know that I can buy cheapie OPKS

I did find the OPK's helped. At least they can be added to your other signs to help pinpoint ov xx


----------



## pickle76

Awww feel a bit crazy today (warning: self pity to follow!)

I should be overjoyed that I've finally got to the point of TTC after years of being told not to try (I have Type 1 diabetes and my body hadn't been playing ball). Then it was another 13 months after coming off the Depo for my periods to return and another 6 months for ovulation to happen. But for some reason, although this could potentially be the month we conceive, I've never felt further away from it. I know that sounds weird and I don't understand it. 

Just v emotional and maybe just too scared to be hopeful after all this time, and after so many obstacles so far. And the 2WW seems so long! I've already convinced myself that the sore boobs and being emotional and all the headaches I've had are just PMT anyway.

Sorry to moan - I know this journey is hard for all of us in our own different ways. Just needed to spill to people who may understand xx


----------



## moochacha

pickle76 said:


> Awww feel a bit crazy today (warning: self pity to follow!)
> 
> I should be overjoyed that I've finally got to the point of TTC after years of being told not to try (I have Type 1 diabetes and my body hadn't been playing ball). Then it was another 13 months after coming off the Depo for my periods to return and another 6 months for ovulation to happen. But for some reason, although this could potentially be the month we conceive, I've never felt further away from it. I know that sounds weird and I don't understand it.
> 
> Just v emotional and maybe just too scared to be hopeful after all this time, and after so many obstacles so far. And the 2WW seems so long! I've already convinced myself that the sore boobs and being emotional and all the headaches I've had are just PMT anyway.
> 
> Sorry to moan - I know this journey is hard for all of us in our own different ways. Just needed to spill to people who may understand xx

Awww hun :hugs: no one ever tells us how hard it hey? If we knew how hard making a baby was going to be I probably would have started years ago. Every time AF comes my way my DH say's "the best things in life are worth waiting for" sometimes it annoys me he can be so detected from the situation but I can understand how that would help him _enjoy_ trying to make a baby. I got to a point in TTC now I've decided my babies are watching me and everything I do I'm temping them to come and fertilize me :haha:. I know people take tablets for their body and getting their body ready for TTC but what about our spiritual self? our mental self? I know my body is ready for this now I just have to align my spiritual self and mind for this child. I would still like to look back when I'm pregnant and feel that I made this baby with love, love in my heart, love and joy from making it. :cloud9: I hope you're feeling better hun :hugs: I really hope that this is your month :flower:


----------



## moochacha

Woohoo fifi I hope your line gets darker I have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

pickle76 said:


> Awww feel a bit crazy today (warning: self pity to follow!)
> 
> I should be overjoyed that I've finally got to the point of TTC after years of being told not to try (I have Type 1 diabetes and my body hadn't been playing ball). Then it was another 13 months after coming off the Depo for my periods to return and another 6 months for ovulation to happen. But for some reason, although this could potentially be the month we conceive, I've never felt further away from it. I know that sounds weird and I don't understand it.
> 
> Just v emotional and maybe just too scared to be hopeful after all this time, and after so many obstacles so far. And the 2WW seems so long! I've already convinced myself that the sore boobs and being emotional and all the headaches I've had are just PMT anyway.
> 
> Sorry to moan - I know this journey is hard for all of us in our own different ways. Just needed to spill to people who may understand xx


Im sorry this journey has been so hard for you :hugs: just keep thinking about the end result (without stressing) if it doesnt happen this month it will happen another month. just remember that it will happen for you at exactly the right time in your life for it. Thinking of you :flower:


----------



## dandybrush

moochacha said:


> Awww hun :hugs: no one ever tells us how hard it hey? If we knew how hard making a baby was going to be I probably would have started years ago. Every time AF comes my way my DH say's "the best things in life are worth waiting for" sometimes it annoys me he can be so detected from the situation but I can understand how that would help him _enjoy_ trying to make a baby. I got to a point in TTC now I've decided my babies are watching me and everything I do I'm temping them to come and fertilize me :haha:. I know people take tablets for their body and getting their body ready for TTC but what about our spiritual self? our mental self? I know my body is ready for this now I just have to align my spiritual self and mind for this child. I would still like to look back when I'm pregnant and feel that I made this baby with love, love in my heart, love and joy from making it. :cloud9: I hope you're feeling better hun :hugs: I really hope that this is your month :flower:

you do make a very good point, i think pple can take as many tablets as they want and they wont conceive until it is exactly the right time for them health wise, spiritual wise, stress wise :thumbup: I know my body is ready im soo ready, but i do believe that it will happen when i am completely ready..not just when i think im ready


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm feeling the same. I feel a lot calmer about TTC this month. Maybe it's the psychic readings, and the magic, that have given me a new outlook on TTC - who knows, but I feel a lot better for it.


----------



## dandybrush

foxyloxy28 said:


> I'm feeling the same. I feel a lot calmer about TTC this month. Maybe it's the psychic readings, and the magic, that have given me a new outlook on TTC - who knows, but I feel a lot better for it.

thats good...i dont think stressing helps at all :)


----------



## pichi

just dropping by with some :dust:

:D x

hope everyone is keeping well. fifi - when are you going to test again?


----------



## fifi-folle

ARGH! I wish I had some 10miu ICs never had a problem with them! Stupidly bought Boots own brand which I now find out are 50miu. There's a line on it but really faint. Not sure what's going on. I would have thought I am far enough past ovulation to get a proper, clear positive. CD33 and 17DPO. I don't think there's much doubt about when I ov'd. Unless it's another chemical pregnancy. Just want a clear answer, either AF to arrive or to get a beautiful BFP! DH thinks I'm pregnant. I do have a lot of symptoms but they could just be in my head. I give up! No more temping for me either, it's driving me nuts!


----------



## pichi

fifi - do you have any OPK's left at all?


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'd say you ov'd when FF says fifi and a line is a line - so I am going to say congrats and I hope it's a sticky :D


----------



## fifi-folle

pichi said:


> fifi - do you have any OPK's left at all?

Nope stopped using them. DH wasn't keen on me buying more, didn't want me to become any more obsessed! 
Thanks Foxy, I would like to say that I am pregnant but after my past experiences I am trying not to get my hopes up. Is that silly?


----------



## pichi

why don't you nip out and get a digi? if you got a line on a boots 50miu then you should get a "pregnant" on a digi :)

my fingers are well and truly crossed for you -although i think this is your month going by the other tests you've taken :D


----------



## pickle76

Thanks so much girls. I think you're right about it happening when the time is right and when our whole self is ready.

I think I'll feel better after today - I should be getting my blood test results but also got to have a smear and a boob checked out, so think I'm a bit scared about all that too.

Oh Fifi, do so hope it's a BFP! I'll be back later to check...

Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck fifi- that is totally understandable. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## moochacha

omg congrats fifi I hope its a sticky :hugs: mwa


----------



## NicoleB

Have you tested again Fifi? I have everything crossed for you sweetie!! :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

Think it's been another early miscarriage, the tests were faint but three tests can't all be evaps can they? Going to phone and chase up recurrent m/c clinic again as I've not had confirmation that I definitely have an appt on 11/06/10. Fed up but not surprised.


----------



## shaerichelle

Fifi darling I hope its not. My fingers are crossed for you. My tests are faint. 5 days late for AF and I still consider myself pregnant. I have most of the symptoms. :hugs: I think you are!


----------



## shaerichelle

I know how nervous you feel. I still feel it. Dh thinks I am crazy. Basically I have alot of the symptoms and my temp is still high lol. I had a 25 miu test with a faint. Id rather have 50 miu with a faint. I say your pregnant and congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Fifi I hope its a sticky bean. 

AFM: I'm out my temp took a dive today so I'm just waiting for the witch to show either today or tomorrow which will mean a 15 day luteal phase, my shortest yet and my shortest cycle yet at 31 days.


----------



## fifi-folle

It wasn't sticky. Bleeding heavily now.


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: fifi


----------



## pickle76

I'm so sorry Fifi xxx


----------



## pickle76

Sweetmama - hope AF stays away xx


----------



## pickle76

Well my head's a bit messed up now. Got my blood results today. LH, FSH, Prolactin, Thyroid and full blood count all normal! Was so relieved I nearly hugged the nurse! However, she checked a lump I found in my breast, and has asked me to see a doc about it. She got me an appt tomorrow. Half of me thinks it's probably nothing but the rest of me is terrified. Please think of me ladies, and send me the odd hug or two xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Best of luck pickle :hugs: I'm sure it's nothing to worry about - they like to get you checked asap just as a precaution :D


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Well my head's a bit messed up now. Got my blood results today. LH, FSH, Prolactin, Thyroid and full blood count all normal! Was so relieved I nearly hugged the nurse! However, she checked a lump I found in my breast, and has asked me to see a doc about it. She got me an appt tomorrow. Half of me thinks it's probably nothing but the rest of me is terrified. Please think of me ladies, and send me the odd hug or two xx

You are in my thoughts sweetie.. I know how you feel right now I was seen the other day becuz my boob hurt..thankfully it was nothing..im sure yours is nothing also. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

OH Fifi I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: fifi darling :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

:hi:


----------



## dandybrush

pickle76 said:


> Well my head's a bit messed up now. Got my blood results today. LH, FSH, Prolactin, Thyroid and full blood count all normal! Was so relieved I nearly hugged the nurse! However, she checked a lump I found in my breast, and has asked me to see a doc about it. She got me an appt tomorrow. Half of me thinks it's probably nothing but the rest of me is terrified. Please think of me ladies, and send me the odd hug or two xx

:serenade: :hugs2:

thinking of you...hoping its nothing they are prob just checking to be sure


----------



## dandybrush

fifi-folle said:


> It wasn't sticky. Bleeding heavily now.

:hugs2: sorry to hear :flower:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I better see a decent rise in the morning or I'l be peeved! Although I only need to get 97.45 to get my crosshairs!!


----------



## dandybrush

foxyloxy28 said:


> I better see a decent rise in the morning or I'l be peeved! Although I only need to get 97.45 to get my crosshairs!!

my temp went up a little bit this morning...though maybe thats cause i woke up 45 mins later than normal


----------



## VGibs

Ive noticed a very distinct pattern....when my OH sleeps over my temps dip WAY low. Maybe he is messing me up???


----------



## foxyloxy28

Blimey VGibs - your chart is crazy :haha:


----------



## VGibs

foxyloxy28 said:


> Blimey VGibs - your chart is crazy :haha:

I KNOW!!!!!! Its the bain of my existance! I started temping orally...it was SO all over the place and always so low that FF would not even register it. Then started temping vaginally. All my bloods came back ok except for my B12. Then I called my doc to talk about why my temps are so low. She said they have been like that since I was born. Its just in my chemistry. I also have Idiopathic Insomnia from my Obsessive Compulsive disorder. I have had the OCD treated for years with the one remenent being the flippin insomnia. So I rarely get three to four hours of good sleep. I have been taking my temp when I remember...when I wake from my longest sleep block. I think temping may not be the way I go to determine my OV. I might temp just for fun and use my OPK's for the real science!

Now that I think about it...the last time I slept really well was when I was pregnant :(


----------



## Sweetmama26

Fifi - I'm so sorry hunny. Big hugs to you.

Pickle - I hope its nothing.


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! :hi:

how is everyone doing? fifi i'm so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: 

my temp has been the same at 5:00am every day for three days and also on CD1. is this normal? it's taken at the same time and everything just a little surprised, as this is the first cycle it's been like this. hoping someone might know. thanks ladies!


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> It wasn't sticky. Bleeding heavily now.

I sooo sorry fifi :( :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

pickle76 said:


> Well my head's a bit messed up now. Got my blood results today. LH, FSH, Prolactin, Thyroid and full blood count all normal! Was so relieved I nearly hugged the nurse! However, she checked a lump I found in my breast, and has asked me to see a doc about it. She got me an appt tomorrow. Half of me thinks it's probably nothing but the rest of me is terrified. Please think of me ladies, and send me the odd hug or two xx

My thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

nevertogether - I would take your temp at a random time in the day just to check your thermo is working ok. I wouldn't worry about the temps though, they look fine to me :D

My temps are fairly low this month - not sure what to make of that :wacko:


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> nevertogether - I would take your temp at a random time in the day just to check your thermo is working ok. I wouldn't worry about the temps though, they look fine to me :D
> 
> My temps are fairly low this month - not sure what to make of that :wacko:

Wow they are low!!! I hope different means pregnant!! :happydance: Have you searched other charts like yours on FF? I'm obsessed with looking at charts on FF! :dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey moochacha - no, I haven't searched the gallery yet. Keeping that for work time so I can avoid doing actual work foe an hour or so :haha:


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hey moochacha - no, I haven't searched the gallery yet. Keeping that for work time so I can avoid doing actual work foe an hour or so :haha:

:rofl: now that's my kind of thinking!!! Enjoy


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: Gotta have something to do to take my mind off this pile of paperwork on my desk :rofl:


----------



## Firedancer41

moochacha said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> nevertogether - I would take your temp at a random time in the day just to check your thermo is working ok. I wouldn't worry about the temps though, they look fine to me :D
> 
> My temps are fairly low this month - not sure what to make of that :wacko:
> 
> Wow they are low!!! I hope different means pregnant!! :happydance: Have you searched other charts like yours on FF? I'm obsessed with looking at charts on FF! :dust:Click to expand...


Me too! But I only look at pregnant ones :haha:


----------



## marie87

Hi ladies,

CD 2 for me, do you think I ovulated last cycle? Plase take a look at my chart.

:flower:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry hun - from the data on your chart I would say no, it doesn't look like you ovulated. There are some temps missing at the beginning of your cycle though, so you may have ov'd earlier than you started recording!


----------



## Helly

fifi - so sorry :(

Pickle - Ive had a lump and it turned out to be nothing, hope its the same for you x

Hope everyone else is OK, took me ages to find the thread!


----------



## nevertogether

foxyloxy28 said:


> nevertogether - I would take your temp at a random time in the day just to check your thermo is working ok. I wouldn't worry about the temps though, they look fine to me :D
> 
> My temps are fairly low this month - not sure what to make of that :wacko:

hey foxy - thanks for the help. i wanted to ask, when i take the temp at a different time in the day, what am i looking for? just to see if the temp is exactly the same?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yes hun. I'd try a couple of times to make sure you are getting different readings :D


----------



## nevertogether

foxy - def got different ones. first was 97.3, then 97.8


----------



## foxyloxy28

Then I'd say your thermo is fine, so your temps are fine hun :D


----------



## pickle76

Hello all,

Thanks for all your messages and hugs! 

Well I went to the docs this afternoon and he examined me and apparently wants me to wait until after my next period to see if the lump is related to my hormones. I told him that we're trying for a baby and he said that if my period doesn't arrive and the lump still doesn't go, to call him and he'll get me an appt at the breast screening clinic.

So I feel a bit in limbo. I wanted him to say it's nothing, or that it's just a cyst so that I could come away with some certainty. But now I may have to wait weeks. Trying not to worry but it's tricky.

But at least my hormone tests came back fine. I'm trying to focus on that as it's the best news I've had for ages!

My chart's still looking good. May test tomorrow without getting my hopes up too high - I know it's still early but I need to POAS!

Hope you're all ok. Thanks again for the support. :hugs: and :dust: to you all xx


----------



## dandybrush

pickle sorry about the lack of good news you received :hugs:

Im thinking im gonna give up charting soon...its not telling me anything apart from the fact my temps are never the same!!

i forgot to take vitex last night..i wonder if the vitex was stabilising my temps? :shrug:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry you're in limbo pickle - on the + side, I'm sure he would have referred you for further checks if he was seriously concerned, so hopefully it's nothing to worry about :D

Good luck with testing.


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> pickle sorry about the lack of good news you received :hugs:
> 
> Im thinking im gonna give up charting soon...its not telling me anything apart from the fact my temps are never the same!!
> 
> i forgot to take vitex last night..i wonder if the vitex was stabilising my temps? :shrug:

Thanks Dandy x

Sorry if I'm a bit behind with where everyone's at, but I've just had a look at your chart and your temps seem pretty stable from day 8. Heading towards ov maybe? What's Vitex? xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Dandy - your chart looks fine so far this month hun. Stick with it and I'm sure you'll see a clearer pic :D


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Foxy. Yeah that's what I keep telling myself. And at least I didn't bury my head in the sand - I went and saw him asap, and I've just got to trust him and be patient now! Obsessing over my chart will take my mind off it lol! Hope you're ok xx


----------



## dandybrush

pickle76 said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> pickle sorry about the lack of good news you received :hugs:
> 
> Im thinking im gonna give up charting soon...its not telling me anything apart from the fact my temps are never the same!!
> 
> i forgot to take vitex last night..i wonder if the vitex was stabilising my temps? :shrug:
> 
> Thanks Dandy x
> 
> Sorry if I'm a bit behind with where everyone's at, but I've just had a look at your chart and your temps seem pretty stable from day 8. Heading towards ov maybe? What's Vitex? xxClick to expand...

I did some research to help with ovulation and vitex seems to help with that, it can lengthen you cycle if its already short, but mine doesnt appear to be at all...so i started taking it on um last friday and since then my body has been giving me the signs (ie sore nipples sorry if thats TMI) that AF is coming...only it hasnt come yet...im hoping its helping to some extent


----------



## dandybrush

so my chart looks normal? ill stick with it for a few months at least then see how it goes


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> pickle sorry about the lack of good news you received :hugs:
> 
> Im thinking im gonna give up charting soon...its not telling me anything apart from the fact my temps are never the same!!
> 
> i forgot to take vitex last night..i wonder if the vitex was stabilising my temps? :shrug:
> 
> Thanks Dandy x
> 
> Sorry if I'm a bit behind with where everyone's at, but I've just had a look at your chart and your temps seem pretty stable from day 8. Heading towards ov maybe? What's Vitex? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I did some research to help with ovulation and vitex seems to help with that, it can lengthen you cycle if its already short, but mine doesnt appear to be at all...so i started taking it on um last friday and since then my body has been giving me the signs (ie sore nipples sorry if thats TMI) that AF is coming...only it hasnt come yet...im hoping its helping to some extentClick to expand...

Ah I see. Well the sore nipples could poss be due to ov, and if your temps stay higher like they are now, FF may confirm ov! My boobs got sore a couple of days after ov this month, and have been ever since. I say keep temping! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

That's a nice chart you have there pickle ;)


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Foxy! I'm so excited - even if I'm not pregnant this month, it'll be so nice to have a 'normal' chart compared to the last few months! Woo-hoo!


----------



## dandybrush

ok thanx pickle i hope it does confirm ov...my OH and i havent been trying this last week as i would really like AF to come and clean me out then we can start again


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> ok thanx pickle i hope it does confirm ov...my OH and i havent been trying this last week as i would really like AF to come and clean me out then we can start again

Well I guess the sore nipples probably mean something's happening! So hope either ov (I know you said you haven't been trying but would be reassuring to have ov'd anyway) or AF so you can start afresh. Thinking of you xx

(off to bed now - night x)


----------



## dandybrush

night pickle


----------



## Sweetmama26

So I'm on yet another cycle, oh well I'm ok with it.


----------



## pickle76

Sorry Sweetmama x


----------



## pickle76

So big temp drop today. And boobs are less sore - that always used to mean AF was on it's way for me. No idea how long my LP is, so could be AF or could be implantation. If it's AF was hoping for another day or two so that LP was a decent length...:shrug:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: sweetmama

pickle - hope AF stays away.


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Foxy.

Your temps are still v similar and low aren't they? Hope that's a good thing! Have come to the conclusion that the female body is just weird :-k


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: my body just likes to do it's own thing! I agree - the female body is very weird! Lol


----------



## pickle76

It keeps us on our toes! Just when you get used to one pattern, it changes to something else! Oh well, it's never dull! x


----------



## dandybrush

pickle76 said:


> Thanks Foxy.
> 
> Your temps are still v similar and low aren't they? Hope that's a good thing! Have come to the conclusion that the female body is just weird :-k




foxyloxy28 said:


> :haha: my body just likes to do it's own thing! I agree - the female body is very weird! Lol

i agree...our bodies are wacky :wacko:


----------



## NicoleB

Sorry Sweetmama :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Pickle I hope the old B stays away honey..


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey Nicole :D

What's your tattoo of on your arm? I'm way to scared to have a tattoo :haha:


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hey Nicole :D
> 
> What's your tattoo of on your arm? I'm way to scared to have a tattoo :haha:

Foxy that one is a eagle with mountains and streams two wolfs with greg's name (Greg has a eagle just like it with my name) I have 33 tatts all together I think I've lost count haha My other arm is a sleeve with roses tribal and my kids names, I have Greg names on my ring finger (he has mine) I have two fairies on my upper legs a viking on one lower leg a eagle on the other lower leg with Greg name, a rose on one hand and butterfly with tribal on my back a bird on my neck and a carousel horse that says in loving memory mom on the same arm that's in the pic..


----------



## mandy121

i love tattos but to scared to have one but id love one on me back ,, oh and can all u lovely ladies look at me chart pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Wowo Nicole that's crazy :haha: I may ...... and I say only may..... get my children's names tattooed somewhere if I am feeling brave or very drunk ..... :haha: who knows!

mandy - a couple of days of slightly higher temps should give you your crosshairs :D


----------



## mandy121

foxyloxy28 said:


> Wowo Nicole that's crazy :haha: I may ...... and I say only may..... get my children's names tattooed somewhere if I am feeling brave or very drunk ..... :haha: who knows!
> 
> mandy - a couple of days of slightly higher temps should give you your crosshairs :D

ty hun,, doe sit look like i o on day 10 or 11 or could i be o today ?


----------



## NicoleB

Mandy I agree with Foxy honey.
lol foxy I've never been drunk when getting a tattoo but wish I would have been when I got the one on my neck haha that freaking hurt like hell.


----------



## foxyloxy28

mandy - it's difficult to say which day until we see some more temps. I'd be tempted to say CD10 initially :D


----------



## stephmkc

Hello ladies!

So I am going to a wedding this evening, and I would really like to have a few drinks if I am not preggo:haha: I am 10 DPO - do you think a FRER would detect with afternoon pee?? I'm not sure I should take my chances. My chart is actually really different this month, but maybe different is good for me??


----------



## foxyloxy28

I don't think a couple of drinks would hurt - maybe stick to something light :D


----------



## xshell79

well im not sure whats happening to my chart dunno when o will happen wish it would happen soon i had high temps last night when i was resting 37.04 but i woke up at 3.30am it was 36.44 then went back sleep till 6.30am and it was 35.92 so i used the 6.30 temp so looks like my charts starting to go loopy. 

which temp should i use the 3.30am one or 6.30am ???

i normaly wake up and temp at 6.30am but was too hot last night so it took me about an hour to go back sleep after 3.30am and had a glass off cold squash too!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey shell :D

If you took your second temp only 2 hours (after falling asleep) and after a cold drink I'd say the 3:30 is more accurate. You can always change it depending on tomorrow's temp :D


----------



## pichi

hey foxy, your chart after OV is looking a lot like mine :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

ooooooooooooohhh ooooooooooooh really? :yipee: :yipee: :haha: Let's have a nosey at your link pichi :flower:


----------



## Helly

Pichi, bumps looking good!!!

BFN for me im afraid :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: Helly - sorry hun


----------



## dandybrush

check my chart check my chart!! I dont know if its accurate..but i think its telling me i O'ved :happydance: which means AF is on the way or ill be preg...as we did :sex: last night!!

if its wrong :cry: but at least it is finding some pattern for me


----------



## dandybrush

so if it is right should i stop the vitex now as you are not supposed to take it from O till cd1 now?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yes hun I'd stop it :D Hopefully AF won't show!


----------



## dandybrush

:happydance::af::spermy::dance::bike::yipee::smug::drunk::tease::wohoo::loopy::rain::bunny:

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

wooo..just a little bit happy :happydance:


----------



## pickle76

That's great Dandy! Looking good!

Did you BD on days 11, 12 or 13? They'd be the best days. Hope AF doesn't come and this is your month!

As for me, I'm looking forward to having a weekend free of drama! The ups and downs have been a bit tiring! The good hormone test reults vs. the breast lump, and today my husband's great sperm test results vs. me having my hours cut at work along with all my colleagues! Aargh! I literally don't know whether to laugh or cry anymore! Actually I've done a bit of both!:cry::happydance:

And if I can also get through the weekend without AF showing that'd be great! :wacko:


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> :happydance::af::spermy::dance::bike::yipee::smug::drunk::tease::wohoo::loopy::rain::bunny:
> 
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> wooo..just a little bit happy :happydance:

Hahahahaha! xxxx


----------



## dandybrush

haha i kinda wasnt trying this month i wanted AF to come first so i can start fresh...but we did the deed last night cause OH wanted to so if it works it works if not ill still be excited that i actually did O anyways!!


----------



## dandybrush

oh pickle i hope you have a fabulous weekend and dont worry. fxed everything will be ok for you


----------



## pickle76

Yeah I know what you mean. I was so happy to have ov'd this month that that was all that mattered! I'm pleased for you. Hope it's a good straightforward cycle, and if you get a BFP then that'd be great! xx


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> oh pickle i hope you have a fabulous weekend and dont worry. fxed everything will be ok for you

Thanks Dandy. Planning on getting up late and trying to actually fit a bit of relaxing in! :thumbup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: pickle - hoping AF stays away, but on a positive, if AF does show, you have atleast a 10 LP which is good :)

Enjoy your weekend ladies - hoping for great weather :yipee:


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Foxy. Yeah if I could get to 12 days I'd be happier! I'll just cross my legs!:haha:

You have a lovely weekend too. Enjoy the sunshine x


----------



## dandybrush

pickle76 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. I was so happy to have ov'd this month that that was all that mattered! I'm pleased for you. Hope it's a good straightforward cycle, and if you get a BFP then that'd be great! xx

Yes a cycle for me is awesome :happydance::happydance::happydance: to get pg now would be even better!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



pickle76 said:


> Thanks Foxy. Yeah if I could get to 12 days I'd be happier! I'll just cross my legs!:haha:
> 
> You have a lovely weekend too. Enjoy the sunshine x

i have no idea what length my LP is :shrug: i guess we migh tfind out if all goes well :wacko:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Foxy - I have 3 tattoos, none of which I needed to be drunk for and one is on the back of my neck and when I asked him if he was gonna start he told me he was already finished lmao.


----------



## NicoleB

Sweetmama26 said:


> Foxy - I have 3 tattoos, none of which I needed to be drunk for and one is on the back of my neck and when I asked him if he was gonna start he told me he was already finished lmao.

The back of your neck isn't painful the side of it is omg that hurt haha..the rest of my tatts I sat there in daze lovin it haha


----------



## NicoleB

Helly said:


> Pichi, bumps looking good!!!
> 
> BFN for me im afraid :(

:hugs: sorry sweetie..


----------



## moochacha

Hello ladies sorry I haven't had time to catch up I hope you're all well have a fabulous weekend ladies :hugs: mwa


----------



## foxyloxy28

I've concluded that I'm just a wuss!! Lol


----------



## pichi

hey foxy, here's the linky to my chart

mines wiggled about a bit like yours is doing just after OV :) then i had my rise then Implantation Dip by the looks of things


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks pichi - I'm hoping for a rise at some point! :haha:


----------



## Helly

Morning girls, hope you are having a fab weekend, pickle and dandy, fingers crossed for good cycles and hopefully BFP's!

Well no sign of AF for me...

Not feeling hopeful after the BFN last night, I reckon my body has a 28 day cycle regardless of when I ovulated, so Im expecting AF on Monday I reckon, which gives me the 28 day cycle. Though its nice to make it past 14 dpo!


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Helly. Your chart looks good - give your body a talking to lol! Really hope you still get your BFP xx

My temp went back up a bit today but kind of feel like AF may be here in a day or so. You know that very faint crampy feeling you just know is gonna be a period?! Plus no other signs except sore boobs. We'll see...


----------



## foxyloxy28

I think it's about time we got some more BFPs round here ladies...don't you? ;)


----------



## pickle76

Abso-flippin-lutely!


----------



## Helly

Agreed! :D


----------



## mandy121

how my chart today sorry im a pain lol


----------



## pickle76

Hi Mandy,

You haven't put a temp in for today! xx


----------



## xshell79

wouldnt it be lovely if the :witch: went on strike!!!! and left us all alone........... 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## pickle76

:af::af::af::af::af: !!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Perhaps the :witch: will melt in this lovely weather!!!


----------



## mandy121

sorry i di dbu tdidnt save lol ,, temp in now ,, can u have look please ty xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Looks fine to me mandy :D


----------



## mandy121

i thinki ov allready does it llok that way to u x


----------



## pickle76

mandy121 said:


> i thinki ov allready does it llok that way to u x

Yes looks like you're ov'd. Another day or two of temps and FF should confirm it xx


----------



## mandy121

ty and sorry to be a pain, ill get the bd last time tomz then it waiting lol ty again x


----------



## pickle76

Hope it'll be a BFP for you in a couple of weeks Mandy x


----------



## mandy121

i hope so too thank u hun xx,


----------



## dandybrush

...i woke up at 1 am then at 3 am temped at 3 which is an hour earlier than normal...but now its is telling me i havent O'ved... :cry:


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> ...i woke up at 1 am then at 3 am temped at 3 which is an hour earlier than normal...but now its is telling me i havent O'ved... :cry:

The fact that you woke at 1am, then 3am, and took temp an hour earlier than usual may be why the temp is so out. See what it does in the next couple of days. If it's higher then it may just be a one-off, and it may be that you have ov'd after all. Hugs xx


----------



## dandybrush

i think we need a round of BFP's...i really honestly just want AF now then i really want to O next month and get a BFP!!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx pickle...heres hoping[-o&lt;


----------



## pickle76

:hugs: Dandy x


----------



## VGibs

Well Dandy I am looking at a :bfp: right now..sooooooooooo


----------



## dandybrush

vgibs you got a bfp??? awesome congrats :hugs::hugs::happydance: theres our first one..:thumbup:


----------



## pickle76

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mandy121

VGibs said:


> Well Dandy I am looking at a :bfp: right now..sooooooooooo

wow congrats hunny xx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

dandy - the temp corrector gives a temp of 36.30 for 4am! Maybe use that and see what your temps do over the next couple of days :D

Congrats VGibs


----------



## VGibs

Ya well I really was waiting until next month to "try" but we oops ONCE and KAPOW...:bfp:....Im trying so hard to not get my hopes up because of what happened last time!


----------



## nevertogether

congrats vgibs!!


----------



## VGibs

Thanks you guys! I am still trying to convince myself that this is even possible. Look out Google I am going to make you sore!


----------



## nevertogether

fingers crossed for your sticky bean! did you use anything this cycle other than charting?


----------



## pickle76

Sending you lots of sticky glue VGibs! xx


----------



## VGibs

nevertogether said:


> fingers crossed for your sticky bean! did you use anything this cycle other than charting?

I had a bizarre crazy chart...it was LOW the whole time and very bizarre due to crazy issues of mine *mainly low body temp, and insomnia* I was trying to NOT get pregnant this cycle because we lost the baby not very long ago. And we wanted to wait until AF returned to go at it full force. I havent even got to use my preseed!

Here is a bit of the story https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/334239-simultaneously-excited-scared-death.html


----------



## nevertogether

wow, just goes to show it happens when it happens, haha. going to read the story now!


----------



## dandybrush

foxyloxy28 said:


> dandy - the temp corrector gives a temp of 36.30 for 4am! Maybe use that and see what your temps do over the next couple of days :D
> 
> Congrats VGibs

how do i do that?


----------



## sahrene1978

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been absent lately. I am trying to relax a little this month. I did just order some digital OPK's from amazon today :). Kinda cutting it close for this month but hopefully they come quickly. If not maybe I can use them next month. 

Congrats on the BFP! We really need more of these!!


Sahrene


----------



## shaerichelle

Hey Girls, Just stopping in to say hi and throw some dust around..

Congrats VGibs.

:dust: :dust: to all!


----------



## moochacha

Congrats VGibs :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: this one is a sticky!


----------



## moochacha

sahrene1978 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I have been absent lately. I am trying to relax a little this month. I did just order some digital OPK's from amazon today :). Kinda cutting it close for this month but hopefully they come quickly. If not maybe I can use them next month.
> 
> Congrats on the BFP! We really need more of these!!
> 
> 
> Sahrene

Hey hun :hugs: great to hear from you, yessss relaxing just might be the ticket :flower:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Dandy - it a tool on VIP FF. If you don't have it, I think Nicole has a link to another temp adjustor :D

It works out roughly what your time would be if you had temped at your usual time. Whilst it is not 100% accurate, it gives you a pretty good idea.

I'd use 36.30 on your chary and make a note of your 3am temp. You can always change it back to 36.10 if your upcoming temps aee lower too.

Hope that makes sense.

Sahrene :hugs: good to see you back.


----------



## xshell79

congrats vgibs!!! healthy and happy 9 months

i got my first peak today on my cbfm im a little excited...well alot its my 2nd cycle using it.
i played around with my temps but ff still seems to think i ov yesterday even with todays peak...ummmm

lots and lots of :dust: for everyone xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

shell :yipee: FF may adjust to today depending on how high your temps are over the next few days. Either way, I think we can expext to see a rise over the next couple of days. Catch that eggy :D


----------



## Helly

Morning girls, huge congrats VGib, sure you have a sticky there!

Foxy, whats going on with the random EWCM knocking your solid crosshairs out?!? 

Still no AF for me not feeling hopeful, BFN again yesterday afternoon.


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: Helly. you know they always say it's not over until the :witch: shows. keep your head up and i'm sending lots of PMA and :dust: your way! 

i can't wait for my DH to get here for his visit! 31 days away, today. then you all can stalk my chart. oh i can't wait! :yipee:


----------



## moochacha

My body is soooooooooo weird how can I be having loads of EWCM now? :cry: I don't know what to think because I'm only CD 7 lol but sure enough I have the most EWCM I've had in the whole time of ttc. Is it even possible to be fertile now?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Helly - sorry about the BFN, but LPs usually only vary by 1 day, so hold onto the fact that you are passed your usual lp. I have everything crossed for you.

God knows what my CM is doing today - I have recorded it as EWCM, as it is the same as I got during my fertile window. I was going to ask you ladies for advice as what to record it as... Desceiption:
watery, thin, stretchy, white with small clumps of lotiony looking cm!!

It could I suppose be creamy, but the fact that it's thin and stretchy??

Any thoughts?

Never - so excited for you :D

Moochacha - :hi: 

Yes, it's definitely possible to be fertile now - get bd'ing girl. I got confused by seeing 7DPO and thought I'd missed something lol then realised you meant CD7! :haha:


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> God knows what my CM is doing today - I have recorded it as EWCM, as it is the same as I got during my fertile window. I was going to ask you ladies for advice as what to record it as... Desceiption:
> watery, thin, stretchy, white with small clumps of lotiony looking cm!!
> 
> It could I suppose be creamy, but the fact that it's thing and stretchy??
> 
> Any thoughts?


Mmm that's a hard one!!! How stretchy is it? :-k

I'm freaking out myself I hope I'm not ovulating I'll go check my CP soon :wacko: We haven't been given enough time to BD :rofl: How can we make babies with a one day window of opportunity.


----------



## moochacha

hehe yeah I just changed it to CD7, my mind is numb after a 12 hour shift. Arrrrrrggggggg DH and I should just commit to BD everyday until we're pregnant. lol I don't think that's going to happen..


----------



## nevertogether

moo - got my fingers crossed for you girl :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

I was so freaking hoping O would happen sooner this cycle..damn body is being pissy. I had a couple pos opk sticks the other day..I had neg ones also in the same day and a neg digi..I had a little brownish/pinkish in my cm then nothing..then a little in it today I've felt like O was happening yesterday and today but my temps show not..:(


----------



## foxyloxy28

hang in there Nicole :D

Moochacha - it's about 1" stretchy - the same as when I ov'd :wacko:


----------



## NicoleB

CM is fertile lol I swear if my body did the right thing I'd fall over haha


----------



## pickle76

Nicole - maybe today's temp will be the last of the lower ones and it'll go up and stay up tomorrow! Then I guess it would eventually show ov for today. Hope so! xx


----------



## NicoleB

Thank you!! I NEVER o this early tho so Im not really holding any hope that I have already.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Your body just likes to trick us into thinking you're gonna ov early ay Nicole ;) :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Your chart is looking interesting Foxy. Very different to the others and I see you've had some EWCM.. very promising. xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Fish&Chips

OMG girls, I've just checked CM and had a massive blob of EWCM and I mean EWCM! It's not like I've ever had before..... Looks like a cross between egg whites and saliva if that makes sense... Anyway it's proper stretchy!

Gonna bd tonight in case I haven't o'd!!

What do you ladies think?

I'm so excited about actually having EWCM that I shouted upstairs to OH... Forgetting all the windows and doors are open wide and so now all my neighbours know the contents of my knickers! :blush:


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: get to :sex:ing girl! woot woot! :happydance:


----------



## pickle76

Foxy - lololololololol! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ov on CD25?? Really? Hmmmm hope I did ov on CD19 - had the bd covered and have been having a rest ever since! :rofl: God I think I'm out this month, body is doing my head in! :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

ok check my chart again!! what do we think? i did wake up a few times during the night...:/ im off to work ill catch up on posts when i get there cya girls


----------



## pickle76

Aww Foxy, looking forward to seeing what tomorrow's temp brings for you!

Dandy - looking good!

And me, felt like AF was coming 2 days ago - so please either show your face v soon or leave me alone! Temps are pretty middle of the road and a BFN this morning so who knows?!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: pickle, sorry about the BFN. Hope you get an answer soon :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Foxy I would say you ov-ed on cd19 and that this EWCM is just a very promising sign!


----------



## NicoleB

lol foxy I would dtd just in case to..

as for my body you are so right damn trickster haha


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks ladies - for once, I don't want to see a temp rise in the morning! :haha: never thought I'd say that!


----------



## mandy121

hi me again , can some look at me chart with todays temp please , as if i take the 2nd pos out it gives me o day for cd 10 ,, but if i leave it it will give me cd13 in few days .. and is it normal to get 2 days of pos okp? as i was told to go by the 1st one as ur surge can stay till u ovulate ,., sorry im just lost and worried now x


----------



## pickle76

mandy121 said:


> hi me again , can some look at me chart with todays temp please , as if i take the 2nd pos out it gives me o day for cd 10 ,, but if i leave it it will give me cd13 in few days .. and is it normal to get 2 days of pos okp? as i was told to go by the 1st one as ur surge can stay till u ovulate ,., sorry im just lost and worried now x

Hi Mandy!

I think it will give ov as cd11 or 12 if your temps stay up. FF usually gives ov on the 2nd day of pos opk's (if you get 2 days), but also goes by your fertile CM. Don't worry - you've BD's lots at the right time. I'm useless at being patient though so I know how you feel! :hugs: xx


----------



## pickle76

ps. Mandy - it's common to get 2 days of positive opk's. It can be because you catch the surge on the way up on one day and on the way down the next day x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Mandy - as pickle says, you have bd covered either way. I'd say you actually ov'd on CD13 - which would be about right following your 2nd +ve OPK. Ov can be between 12-36 hours after a +ve OPk (I believe), so CD13 makes sense to me :D


----------



## dandybrush

pickle fxed you get a BFP soon and AF stays away


----------



## mandy121

ty both ,, i was getting worried as i did read it normal to get 2 days pos but thought maybe it false lol.. so should i leave the 2nd pos in ff?


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Dandy - going slowly crazy! :wacko: But I guess I'll know one way or another v soon! Hope you're doing ok :flower:


----------



## dandybrush

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks Fish&Chips
> 
> OMG girls, I've just checked CM and had a massive blob of EWCM and I mean EWCM! It's not like I've ever had before..... Looks like a cross between egg whites and saliva if that makes sense... Anyway it's proper stretchy!
> 
> Gonna bd tonight in case I haven't o'd!!
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> I'm so excited about actually having EWCM that I shouted upstairs to OH... Forgetting all the windows and doors are open wide and so now all my neighbours know the contents of my knickers! :blush:

:rofl: thats funny well whatevers happening i hope it all works out for you :thumbup: I normally get that really runny, stretchy stuff a couple of weeks before i get AF...last time i had it though was april i think... :wacko:



pickle76 said:


> Aww Foxy, looking forward to seeing what tomorrow's temp brings for you!
> 
> Dandy - looking good!
> 
> And me, felt like AF was coming 2 days ago - so please either show your face v soon or leave me alone! Temps are pretty middle of the road and a BFN this morning so who knows?!

can you still get a BFN if you are pg?


----------



## pickle76

mandy121 said:


> ty both ,, i was getting worried as i did read it normal to get 2 days pos but thought maybe it false lol.. so should i leave the 2nd pos in ff?

Yeah I'd leave the 2nd positive in if it was a definite positive and not just a nearly positive lol! I play the charting game on FF and it always surprises me which ov day they use when there are various signs which don't always line up for the same day. Which is why I think it may be a little earlier than cd13. But I guess you'll see v soon. Hope this is your month for a BFP Mandy xx


----------



## dandybrush

pickle76 said:


> Thanks Dandy - going slowly crazy! :wacko: But I guess I'll know one way or another v soon! Hope you're doing ok :flower:

thanx pickle...Im hoping my chart is right and i have Oved...but i havent had that very wet slimy cm stuff...:shrug: i normally get that before i get AF :shrug: but fingers crossed AF is on the way or if not then it for a good reason..not a my body sux reason :growlmad:


----------



## mandy121

ty hun ,, i think bit earlier, maybe day 10 or 12 , ty again as im a pain in the bum lol


----------



## pickle76

Dandy - it may just have still been too early for me to get a positive. Although I'm more likely to think AF is on her way...So technically yes you can be pregnant but get a BFN if you test too early xx


----------



## pickle76

You're not a pain Mandy! It's nice that everyone can chat and ask questions here! x


----------



## mandy121

ty hun xx


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Dandy - going slowly crazy! :wacko: But I guess I'll know one way or another v soon! Hope you're doing ok :flower:
> 
> thanx pickle...Im hoping my chart is right and i have Oved...but i havent had that very wet slimy cm stuff...:shrug: i normally get that before i get AF :shrug: but fingers crossed AF is on the way or if not then it for a good reason..not a my body sux reason :growlmad:Click to expand...

Yeah, why do so many things mean either AF, ov or pregnancy! There really is no way of guessing what's happening sometimes is there?! x

Do you use Pre-seed or Conceive Plus? That would help if you don't get EWCM or Wet CM x


----------



## dandybrush

nevertogether said:


> :hugs: Helly. you know they always say it's not over until the :witch: shows. keep your head up and i'm sending lots of PMA and :dust: your way!
> 
> i can't wait for my DH to get here for his visit! 31 days away, today. then you all can stalk my chart. oh i can't wait! :yipee:

cant wait to stalk your chart, hope it all happens for you in this visit :happydance:



moochacha said:


> hehe yeah I just changed it to CD7, my mind is numb after a 12 hour shift. Arrrrrrggggggg DH and I should just commit to BD everyday until we're pregnant. lol I don't think that's going to happen..

:haha: no wont happen for us either :dohh:


----------



## pickle76

:shock: Foxy I didn't even consider that you may not have already ov'd! Ooh let's hope you have and the EWCM has just appeared to throw you off and keep you on your toes! xx


----------



## pickle76

You know what? All I can think about the last couple of days (apart from temps, AF and babies lol) is alcohol! I REALLY really want a vodka. Or glass of wine. Or even a beer. Hahahaha how bad would that be if alcohol was your pregnancy craving?! I'm sure it's just the nice weather making me want to relax with a drink :haha: I'll have to settle for a :coffee:


----------



## dandybrush

pickle76 said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Dandy - going slowly crazy! :wacko: But I guess I'll know one way or another v soon! Hope you're doing ok :flower:
> 
> thanx pickle...Im hoping my chart is right and i have Oved...but i havent had that very wet slimy cm stuff...:shrug: i normally get that before i get AF :shrug: but fingers crossed AF is on the way or if not then it for a good reason..not a my body sux reason :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, why do so many things mean either AF, ov or pregnancy! There really is no way of guessing what's happening sometimes is there?! x
> 
> Do you use Pre-seed or Conceive Plus? That would help if you don't get EWCM or Wet CM xClick to expand...

at some point between each AF i normally get really runny/sticky/wet cm...thats already happend for me like a month ago but i still havent had AF :/ so really hoping to get AF soon or be pg so i can stop trying to figure it out 



pickle76 said:


> You know what? All I can think about the last couple of days (apart from temps, AF and babies lol) is alcohol! I REALLY really want a vodka. Or glass of wine. Or even a beer. Hahahaha how bad would that be if alcohol was your pregnancy craving?! I'm sure it's just the nice weather making me want to relax with a drink :haha: I'll have to settle for a :coffee:

i had 3 wines last night  until im pg im not gonna completely give up drinking...just having limited amounts


----------



## moochacha

Hehe foxy!!! Naaaa I think you're going to have a bfp :yipee: maybe that's just Implantation stuff without the blood like the stuff you get when the plug is being formed. The plug that keeps the water and the baby in :rofl: I'm on the train typing it's sooooo yard to type when you're being shaken around lol ill catch up with everyone else when I get to a pc!!


----------



## NicoleB

I may be DHless the sob fell asleep on me..maybe I'll let him off the hook since he's up a 1am for work..no, no I wont he's gonna hear about it tomorrow..the the O systems I'm having he better hope we don't miss it or he may well be miss something..


----------



## dandybrush

so yard to type:haha::bike: funny

howdy though :hi:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey ladies, How is everyone? I'm fantabulous and I got Louis Vuitton Sunglasses today, So I feel right sexy!


----------



## dandybrush

howdy sweetmama :) wow louis vuitton..classy :coolio:

im good, stuck at work atm...:/ waiting to go but the programmer is here so i cant finish :growlmad:


----------



## nevertogether

my chart is so weird this cycle. i don't think i'm sleeping much. i'm so anxious for DH to be here! :shrug:


----------



## moochacha

dandybrush said:


> so yard to type:haha::bike: funny
> 
> howdy though :hi:

hehehe!!

Hey hey!!! its sooooooo cold in Melbourne brrrrr I'm use to the warmth of the NT and QLD... 


Never - oooooh not long now till you see DH!!!


----------



## dandybrush

yeah its not too cold here yet... :) some nights are colder than others atm, winter starts officially in a week i think it is


----------



## Sweetmama26

dandybrush said:


> howdy sweetmama :) wow louis vuitton..classy :coolio:
> 
> im good, stuck at work atm...:/ waiting to go but the programmer is here so i cant finish :growlmad:



Yeah I feel classy lol in a couple of weeks I'll have a wallet and some key chains.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Very nice sweetmama :D We'll be calling you 'designer mama' soon :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

haha thats funny designer mama...:rofl:


----------



## pichi

foxy - your chart is looking so different to what it normally does! i hope it's a good sign for you!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks pichi :D

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Foxy, I have been looking through my old posts as I think your chart looks similar to how mine did when I got my BFP and I found this comment...

Hi ladies. Foxy.. I've also lost my PMA. My 'symptoms' have all gone and my temps are very steady. No dips and no exciting extra rises. Having said that I'm still getting lots of creamy cm and my appetite has still not returned - although I'm not even sure if the last thing is a sign? 

I've forgotten my password to FF but I'm scanning the pages for more signs!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ah thanks F&C :) I have no symptoms, in fact, I've not felt this 'good' in ages :haha: not especially hungry either - although, I don't tend to be as hungry when the weather is warm.

Don't want to get my hopes up, but the temps along with my EWCM are both very different to my usual cycles......... watch this space :haha:


----------



## pickle76

Ooh excited for you Foxy xx


----------



## VGibs

Well Foxy my Jenny renny reading was on the money...which I found so weird because I had just had my MC and was like "Whatever Jenny...I am SO not gonna be knocked up by May '10!!!" So lets hope your jenny reading is right too!


----------



## VGibs

dandybrush said:


> yeah its not too cold here yet... :) some nights are colder than others atm, winter starts officially in a week i think it is

Its winter there! That is so weird to me! hahaha Its finally summer in Canada and I bet it is still warmer in Aus in winter then it is in Canada in the summer LOL


----------



## dandybrush

watching...watching...:mail::book::coolio::pop::football::comp::paper:8-[


----------



## dandybrush

VGibs said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> yeah its not too cold here yet... :) some nights are colder than others atm, winter starts officially in a week i think it is
> 
> Its winter there! That is so weird to me! hahaha Its finally summer in Canada and I bet it is still warmer in Aus in winter then it is in Canada in the summer LOLClick to expand...

haha yep winter it is i dont know the farenheight conversions but its been about 13 deg at the coldest so far, i think it might get colder yet...but you're prob right i would come to canada in summer and need a jacket :dohh:


----------



## VGibs

hahaha Ya were are in Celcius too....this morning it was a high of 20...and thats the nicest its been this week!


----------



## dandybrush

lol but its not full on summer yet anyways  20 is comfortable weather :) oh i thought canada was fareinheight:dohh:


----------



## VGibs

dandybrush said:


> lol but its not full on summer yet anyways  20 is comfortable weather :) oh i thought canada was fareinheight:dohh:

Nope! Thats why when I see farenheit I always ask "well what is that in Canadian?" LOL I think its a throw back to our British roots...we have a lot in common with the UK actually now that I think about it.


----------



## foxyloxy28

It's supposed to be 30c here today - toooooo hot! :haha: It was about 26c yesterday which was warm out in the garden. Today in work it's fairly cool (ish) in my office - for a change, but when I walked around the hospital grounds earlier I was sweating buckets :haha: very attractive!!


----------



## VGibs

hahahaha Today is Victoria Day *yup for good ole Queen Vic herself* so we don't have to work! LOL Its supposed to go up 24c. Its actually like a huge party weekend and I even bought strongbow to drink before I got my :bfp: now it looks like apple juice for me!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:rofl: apple juice 

Nothing strong for you for oooh about 9 months!!


----------



## moochacha

Its freeezing here 8c brrrrr but I love it :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

Oh foxy there's another bfp chart yours is reminding me of mine when I had the MC also do you remember minime or something I forget her user name.


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> Its freeezing here 8c brrrrr but I love it :happydance:

omg 8c..its only 7:44am here and already 63.9 fahrenheit..so whats that like 17c


----------



## Helly

Hi girls!

Foxy - so excited for you! That has to be a BFP in the making.

Hope you are all doing well, weather you are hot or cold (moochacha 8 degrees is a decent warm day around here :D)

Had an AF dip but no AF, I have come on at 11am on the equivalent of today for the last 4 cycles. Very odd.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey ladies

Yes, I remember her moochacha :)

Helly - do you think your body is doing what mine did last month? It looked liked I O'd on CD14... But AF arrived and I actually o'd on CD19!

Maybe O was on CD16?? Of course we all hope it's just a shy BFP :D


----------



## Helly

Thats what I am wondering too, maybe OV was CD16. Though I OV'd on CD15 rather than 14 on a previous cycle and I just had a 13 day LP and still got AF on CD28, I assumed that was going to happen again but so far no AF. CD16 would fit in with todays temperature drop though, as I usually get the drop 2 days before AF.

Will test in the morning anyway I think x


----------



## impatient

Can anyone give me some insight on my chart please? I really don't think I OV yet, but why does FF think I might have??


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> my chart is so weird this cycle. i don't think i'm sleeping much. i'm so anxious for DH to be here! :shrug:

Aw :hugs: hun....He'll be here before you know it. You better rest up, cuz I KNOW you won't be getting much sleep when he arrives ;) :rofl:

Mmmm chicka bow bow!


----------



## nevertogether

haha firedancer you are awesome, but oh so true. ohhh so true! :rofl:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey impatient - I can see why FF has given you dashed crosshairs, but I'm not convinced you've ov'd. Did you have any ov'd symptoms when Ff suggests? I think you need to keep bd'ing every few days or so just to keep all bases covered and see what your temps do over the next few days :D

Good luck for the morning Helly :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies:flower:

Im back. Last month FF said I O'd on CD15 which was totally wrong. I O'd on CD19. Do you think I possibly O'd on cd19 this time as well. I did get a positive, and dont u usually O that day or 2 days later? When would I get cross hairs if so? I discarded my temp today because I only got 3 hours or less of sleep. Please take a look at my chart. I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey

It's hard to tell without today's temp being accurate. If your temps from tomorrow onwards stay up for atleast 3 or 4 days, I'd say you'd most likely get your crosshairs on CD20.

Have a play around with some different temps in FF for the next few days and see if you get crosshairs :)


----------



## pickle76

Oops sorry hit the thanks button by mistake lol x


----------



## pickle76

Hi mrskcbrown! I agree with Foxy - could be cd20 if your temps stay up. Hope you're ok and sorry it wasn't your month last month, but nice to see you back xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hey
> 
> It's hard to tell without today's temp being accurate. If your temps from tomorrow onwards stay up for atleast 3 or 4 days, I'd say you'd most likely get your crosshairs on CD20.
> 
> Have a play around with some different temps in FF for the next few days and see if you get crosshairs :)

Thanks you are such a wealth of knowledge when it comes to charting!:happydance: I did play with some temps and if they are up tomorrow I should be 4/5 dpo.

Just praying for a higher temp tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

pickle76 said:


> Hi mrskcbrown! I agree with Foxy - could be cd20 if your temps stay up. Hope you're ok and sorry it wasn't your month last month, but nice to see you back xx

Thanks a lot. Im happy to be back. Yes this morning was really a fluke and I refuse to count the temp because DH and I were up late sex:):blush:. I only got 3 hours of sleep and so exhausted today. Going to see what it is after I nap, and of course in the morning.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hope to see that rise tomorrow :)


----------



## Tierney

hey hope everyones ok, just wanted to say good luck this cycle foxy x


----------



## sahrene1978

I everyone! My little sis just gave birth to her 3rd baby about 20 minutes ago. A beautiful healthy baby boy. 8lb 7oz. I a very happy for her. I wish we lived closer so I could see him. I am waiting for my OPK's to come in the mail. Hopefully soon! I so want to get some good bding before hand this time! LOL..

Sahrene


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Yes, I remember her moochacha :)
> 
> Helly - do you think your body is doing what mine did last month? It looked liked I O'd on CD14... But AF arrived and I actually o'd on CD19!
> 
> Maybe O was on CD16?? Of course we all hope it's just a shy BFP :D

Ahhhh I found her chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b58d3 :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hey moochacha. How you feeling?


----------



## mandy121

still no o day in ff ... im lost now lol


----------



## pickle76

Hi ladies,

Just popping in to say hi. Hope everyone's feeling ok.

I feel like poo - bad throat and cough and headache, so I'm sure not pregnancy related unfortunately!

Mandy, I think if you ov'd on day 12 or 13 then it wouldn't confirm ov yet anyway. FF waits until there are 4 higher temps after ov to give crosshairs (I think). Don't worry, it looks like you have ov's and I reckon FF will confirm it v soon!

Could someone take a look at my chart and tell me if you think the dip on day 10 may have been implantation? And if so is it poss to still not get a positive yet? xx


----------



## andreawinters

Need a easy read book to understand charting, lingo and help on ttc... Please help


----------



## mandy121

pickle76 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just popping in to say hi. Hope everyone's feeling ok.
> 
> I feel like poo - bad throat and cough and headache, so I'm sure not pregnancy related unfortunately!
> 
> Mandy, I think if you ov'd on day 12 or 13 then it wouldn't confirm ov yet anyway. FF waits until there are 4 higher temps after ov to give crosshairs (I think). Don't worry, it looks like you have ov's and I reckon FF will confirm it v soon!
> 
> Could someone take a look at my chart and tell me if you think the dip on day 10 may have been implantation? And if so is it poss to still not get a positive yet? xx


ty hun ,, i think u can still get a pos easy as ur temps still up xx


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Mandy - need some PMA round about now! xx


----------



## pickle76

andreawinters said:


> Need a easy read book to understand charting, lingo and help on ttc... Please help

Sorry Andrea I don't know but I'm sure someone here will xx


----------



## pickle76

Hey Shannon how are you? x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Tierney :D

Thanks for the link moochacha

mandy - agree with pickle :)

andrea - I don't know any books, but FF gave me all the info I needed, along with all the lovely ladies on here :D


----------



## dandybrush

VGibs said:


> hahahaha Today is Victoria Day *yup for good ole Queen Vic herself* so we don't have to work! LOL Its supposed to go up 24c. Its actually like a huge party weekend and I even bought strongbow to drink before I got my :bfp: now it looks like apple juice for me!

I llllooooovvvveee public holidays and if i was pg i would be glad to drink only apple juice :) :thumbup:



moochacha said:


> Its freeezing here 8c brrrrr but I love it :happydance:

I love the cold too, sometimes i wish it snowed in brissy :(



sahrene1978 said:


> I everyone! My little sis just gave birth to her 3rd baby about 20 minutes ago. A beautiful healthy baby boy. 8lb 7oz. I a very happy for her. I wish we lived closer so I could see him. I am waiting for my OPK's to come in the mail. Hopefully soon! I so want to get some good bding before hand this time! LOL..
> 
> Sahrene

thats awesome news :) glad to hear hes a healthy bub :thumbup:



pickle76 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just popping in to say hi. Hope everyone's feeling ok.
> 
> I feel like poo - bad throat and cough and headache, so I'm sure not pregnancy related unfortunately!
> 
> Could someone take a look at my chart and tell me if you think the dip on day 10 may have been implantation? And if so is it poss to still not get a positive yet? xx

:hi: :hugs: sorry to hear you're not feeling well, i had the flu a couple of weeks ago it wasnt fun :nope:

My chart is looking good :) :thumbup: im happy with it so far, ill jump on urs pickle...though i dont know what an implantation dip looks like :shrug:


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Dandy - your chart is looking good x


----------



## impatient

Thanks for taking a look for me Foxy. No I didn't have any symptoms which is why I don't think I did, but I know u don't always have to have symptoms. Good luck to you!


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> Hey moochacha. How you feeling?

Arrrrrgggh I feel like crap I've got the flu/cold again whatever it is I had it 6 weeks ago. I'm not a gracious sick person either I'm a sooky little so and so when I'm sick :rofl: luckily for DH my throat is sooo swollen I can't talk.

Pickle your chart is looking great hun :hugs: temp still up nice and high.

dandy your chart is looking great as well.

Mandy I agree with pickle :D :dust: good luck hun hopefully you will get crosshairs in a few days.

sahrene - Congrats on the new family member sooo precious :cloud9:

Helly - Very strange cycle indeed maybe your did O on CD 16!!!

mrskcbrown - Welcome back :flower: here is some :dust: looking forward to seeing what the next few days brings.


----------



## mrskcbrown

andreawinters said:


> Need a easy read book to understand charting, lingo and help on ttc... Please help

Hi! Try the book called, Taking Charge of Your fertility. It gives you detailed help on all of the above. There is also a website, www.tcoyf.com:thumbup:


----------



## Sweetmama26

VGib- I must have missed your BFP so CONGRATS!!!

Foxy- This better be your month, I have a good feeling about it though!


----------



## NicoleB

andreawinters said:


> Need a easy read book to understand charting, lingo and help on ttc... Please help

the book taking charge of your fertility i heard was good.. you can get it on line.


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: moochacha, I am the same way when I am sick.

Pickle I am doing okay. awaiting some blood results impatiiently how are you?


----------



## NicoleB

sahrene1978 said:


> I everyone! My little sis just gave birth to her 3rd baby about 20 minutes ago. A beautiful healthy baby boy. 8lb 7oz. I a very happy for her. I wish we lived closer so I could see him. I am waiting for my OPK's to come in the mail. Hopefully soon! I so want to get some good bding before hand this time! LOL..
> 
> Sahrene

awww congrats to you and your sia. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

VGib congrats honey!!!


----------



## moochacha

mrskcbrown said:


> andreawinters said:
> 
> 
> Need a easy read book to understand charting, lingo and help on ttc... Please help
> 
> Hi! Try the book called, Taking Charge of Your fertility. It gives you detailed help on all of the above. There is also a website, www.tcoyf.com:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah I really love that book you can pick it up pretty cheap online as well. Unless you're like me and ticked $80 for online express international postage hahaha but the book itself was like $12.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning ladies :D

How is everyone today?


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Morning ladies :D
> 
> How is everyone today?

OOOOOOOMG FOXY!!!!!!!!!!!!! look at your fricken chart!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry I'm just a little excited for you lol!!!


----------



## pichi

Ooooo foxy! That looks to me like it could be an implantation dip :D!


----------



## dandybrush

oooh that could be...another bfp on the way????


----------



## foxyloxy28

:rofl: I am so calm this month I can't even get excited :haha: How funny. Usually I'd be driving myself crazy thinking it's an ID OMG lol but this time I'm like oh look a dip - could be implant - who knows :wacko:

I think OH has slipped some tranquilisers in my food!! :rofl:

Thanks for getting excited for me ladies :haha: I think part of me doesn't want to get my hopes up - this chart is very different though!!

Fox cub?? Perhaps! :D


----------



## dandybrush

haha you're funny


----------



## Helly

Wow Foxy, fingers crossed!

Didnt do a test this morning due to my totally crappy temp :( No sign of AF though, guess she will appear tomorrow. Damn, I was liking my regular 28 day cycle!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hooray &#8211; thanks to Foxy I have found you all. I lost you when they moved all the threads around :dohh:

Oooooh Foxy that is one beautiful dip you have there :thumbup: Shall be keeping a close eye on your chart lady!

How are you all doing? Hope you are all well.

I&#8217;m still following last month&#8217;s relaxed approach and not temping. Jenny Renny predicted me a BFP in July so am still clinging on to that as a bit of hope although am more than happy to get a bfp in June and prove her wrong. Am on my second month of using the CBFM and am loving it so far &#8211; lets hope I am one of the 89% who get pregnant within two cycles of use.

Now I&#8217;ve found you all I look forward to seeing some more BFPs on here soon :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: Shazza :D


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Morning ladies :D
> 
> How is everyone today?

morning babes..look at that dip..I like it.. :hugs:


----------



## mandy121

my temp dipped today ,, and still no o day in ff


----------



## NicoleB

mandy121 said:
 

> my temp dipped today ,, and still no o day in ff

Sorry honey but it's looking like you may not have Od yet. :hugs:


----------



## mandy121

i think i have but on cd10 as if i take 2nd okp out it goes to o day day 10


----------



## NicoleB

well that may be right Mandy the second opk doesn't mean anything any way honey! take it out and let ff give you crosshairs for cd 10,. that would put you 6dpo and the dip would be normal.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey Nicole :D Looks like O may be just around the corner if the pre-o pattern on last month's chart is anything to go by :yipee:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im still waiting on my cross hairs. Looks like I need to have a temp of at least 97.97 tomorrow in order to do so:shrug: My temp actually went down again, so unusual for me. Oh well, its up to God and not me.

Everyone's chart is looking so good this month:thumbup:


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hey Nicole :D Looks like O may be just around the corner if the pre-o pattern on last month's chart is anything to go by :yipee:

I hope you are right..will you look in my ff account and see if you think I should correct the temps that were taken at the wrong time or not?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Will do :D


----------



## mandy121

i changed it by taking the 2nd okp out and it says im 6dop ,, ty nic hun xx

and sorry to be a pain lol to u all .. xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Looks good mandy - could be an ID today :D


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies can any of u have a look at my chart ...its shows ive ov'd but i been using a cbfm but if i deffo have pcos i think its messing it up as i have a higher lh than fsh... if i put my peak on cd20 and peak on cd 21 then my cross hairs go so do u guys think i have or havent ov'd on cd16 or havent yet as my chart now looks similar to my last chart???? so im not sure if to trust the cbfm as my temps arent showing what cbfm is!!! thanks peeps


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Shell - I'd go with FF on this one. Going by your temps so far, I think CD16 for ov. Your CP and CM backs it up.

I'd keep bding for fun just in case though ;)


----------



## xshell79

thanks foxy...we have had 3 lots of bding we having a night off was doing smep but looks like i ov days ago lol... just wish my chart wud do something different in the 2ww my temps just drag along it seems...glad im oving thow


----------



## NicoleB

mandy121 said:


> i changed it by taking the 2nd okp out and it says im 6dop ,, ty nic hun xx
> 
> and sorry to be a pain lol to u all .. xx

you're not a pain..and your chart looks good honey. :hugs:


----------



## mandy121

NicoleB said:


> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> i changed it by taking the 2nd okp out and it says im 6dop ,, ty nic hun xx
> 
> and sorry to be a pain lol to u all .. xx
> 
> you're not a pain..and your chart looks good honey. :hugs:Click to expand...

ty hun ,, how u going ? xx


----------



## NicoleB

I'm good Mandy..waiting on my body to do its job haha you?


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls, hope everyone is well

AFM, Af was due today but no sign. I tested this morning and its :bfn: plus my temps are coming down. We have decided to take a step back on the TTC front. Hubby is worried I am putting to much pressure on my self. I am not going to temp or use opks, soft cups or pre seed for a couple of months. I need some time out. 

Hope you girls dont mind me still stalking the thread though :hugs:

Congrats VGibbs :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope you :bfp: is only a matter of days away foxy :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Tinks85 said:


> Hi girls, hope everyone is well
> 
> AFM, Af was due today but no sign. I tested this morning and its :bfn: plus my temps are coming down. We have decided to take a step back on the TTC front. Hubby is worried I am putting to much pressure on my self. I am not going to temp or use opks, soft cups or pre seed for a couple of months. I need some time out.
> 
> Hope you girls dont mind me still stalking the thread though :hugs:
> 
> Congrats VGibbs :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hope you :bfp: is only a matter of days away foxy :thumbup:

Yes charting and all the other recipes for TTC can become obsessive and addictive. Enjoy your time off TTC and hopefully you will be telling us you have a :bfp: very soon!:hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey Tinks - I hope the relaxed approach works quickly for you Tinks and you'll be back here telling us about your BFP :)


----------



## Tinks85

Thanks Mrskcbrown, we are still TTC but we are just going to aim to :sex: every other day around when i expect Ov, if we dont manage this though I am going to try and not worry about it, and take note of my CM. It will give me my time out that i need for a few months and I can come back with full force armed with my thermometer in a few months.

Still going to check in from time to time and stalk your charts :flower:


----------



## pickle76

All the best Tinks. Am sure it will help to have some time out from all the intense stuff. Look forward to hearing from you! xx


----------



## pickle76

Hope you're all doing ok. I'm stalking your charts! Hoping for some good things this month!

I've got a full blown cold and cough now so feeling pretty rough, but can rest tomorrow. Another BFN this morning, so assuming I'm out this month. My temps are still high though. Do you think there's a small chance day 10 could have been implantation?


----------



## mandy121

pickle stalk my chart pleaseeeeeeeeeee x


----------



## pickle76

mandy121 said:


> pickle stalk my chart pleaseeeeeeeeeee x

Lol I will! It's looking good Mandy. That could well be an implantation dip today! I'm getting a bit impatient - thought I would either have got AF or a BFP by now but neither! Feel a bit lonely today - Have got my hubby here with me but can't shake it off. Hormones probably lol xx


----------



## mandy121

pickle76 said:


> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> pickle stalk my chart pleaseeeeeeeeeee x
> 
> Lol I will! It's looking good Mandy. That could well be an implantation dip today! I'm getting a bit impatient - thought I would either have got AF or a BFP by now but neither! Feel a bit lonely today - Have got my hubby here with me but can't shake it off. Hormones probably lol xxClick to expand...

aww ty hun .. dont feel lonely though.. wen ur af due hun xx


----------



## pickle76

I'm not sure when AF due. This is my first month ovulating in 18 months since coming off birth control, so don't know how long my luteal phase is. 'Normal' is between 10 and 16 days and I'm on 14 days, so I guess anytime soon. But still thinking a BFP is looking unlikely x


----------



## mandy121

aww good luck hun xxxx


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Mandy you too x


----------



## navywife04

AF showed up today.. As much as I'm mad about it, I'm glad my chart made sense!


----------



## pickle76

navywife04 said:


> AF showed up today.. As much as I'm mad about it, I'm glad my chart made sense!

Aww sorry AF arrived, but yeah your chart was a good one! x


----------



## dandybrush

pickle76 said:


> I'm not sure when AF due. This is my first month ovulating in 18 months since coming off birth control, so don't know how long my luteal phase is. 'Normal' is between 10 and 16 days and I'm on 14 days, so I guess anytime soon. But still thinking a BFP is looking unlikely x

this could be my first ov since coming off birth control too...:hugs: im sure something will show up for you hope you get what you want :) my FF tells my my check for BFP date is 7 June so im holding out, i dont think its happened this month for me anyway so i think im just waiting for AF :happydance: im even happy just to see that arrive again lol


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure when AF due. This is my first month ovulating in 18 months since coming off birth control, so don't know how long my luteal phase is. 'Normal' is between 10 and 16 days and I'm on 14 days, so I guess anytime soon. But still thinking a BFP is looking unlikely x
> 
> this could be my first ov since coming off birth control too...:hugs: im sure something will show up for you hope you get what you want :) my FF tells my my check for BFP date is 7 June so im holding out, i dont think its happened this month for me anyway so i think im just waiting for AF :happydance: im even happy just to see that arrive again lolClick to expand...

I know what you mean Dandy. I'm just so happy to have ov'd. But got my hopes up when my chart looked good and my period didn't show up at 7 dpo or something silly! Now I'm just so impatient - want AF or BFP NOW! I'm definitely hormoanl and emotional so something's happening one way or another! Well really hope we both get back to normal at least, but a BFP would be soooo lovely! Hugs to you too :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

haha i've been quite moody..been snapping at my OH for no reason am trying to reign myself in and bite my tongue but i think thats normal for me when AF is on the way


----------



## foxyloxy28

Your chart looks good pickle :) Definitey still a chance for a BFP.

Dandy - I get really snappy with OH when AF is due too :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Pickle and Foxy good charts


----------



## dandybrush

haha :)


----------



## pickle76

Mmm I've been snappy too. Our poor OH's! xx

Thanks Shannon and Foxy x


----------



## dandybrush

yes they do put up with alot dont they :)


----------



## moochacha

SmileyShazza said:


> Hooray  thanks to Foxy I have found you all. I lost you when they moved all the threads around :dohh:
> 
> Oooooh Foxy that is one beautiful dip you have there :thumbup: Shall be keeping a close eye on your chart lady!
> 
> How are you all doing? Hope you are all well.
> 
> Im still following last months relaxed approach and not temping. Jenny Renny predicted me a BFP in July so am still clinging on to that as a bit of hope although am more than happy to get a bfp in June and prove her wrong. Am on my second month of using the CBFM and am loving it so far  lets hope I am one of the 89% who get pregnant within two cycles of use.
> 
> Now Ive found you all I look forward to seeing some more BFPs on here soon :hugs:

hehe YAY!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

:muaha:


----------



## moochacha

Mandy that's a nice looking chart now!!! Could be ID Fx'd

Dandy!!! Sending you loads of :dust: congrats on first O after BC!!


----------



## pickle76

Your temps are looking nice and stable Moochacha! xx


----------



## moochacha

pickle76 said:


> Your temps are looking nice and stable Moochacha! xx

Thanks :hugs: it's such a limbo stage waiting for Ovulation. I'm hoping it will come earlier :happydance:


----------



## navywife04

is there anybody available to look at my last chart?? For my first month charting, I don't really know what to look for and I just want to see if it looked like my body is doing an ok job... i got off the pill 8 months ago and have had normal 30 day periods since, so Im just at a loss at why nothing is happening. :(


----------



## dandybrush

hey navy wife :) your chart looks fine to me...but im no expert (new to this myself) sorry i cant be much help


----------



## moochacha

navywife04 said:


> is there anybody available to look at my last chart?? For my first month charting, I don't really know what to look for and I just want to see if it looked like my body is doing an ok job... i got off the pill 8 months ago and have had normal 30 day periods since, so Im just at a loss at why nothing is happening. :(

Hey Navywife

Your chart looks really good you have a beautiful long LP (days after ovulation) a clear thermal shift but I'm not sure if you ovulated on CD 22 instead of CD 20 it's really important to check your CM everyday around the time just before ovulation during ovulation and the few days after ovulation to make sure that FF is putting your ovulation date on the right date which it wont do if you don't put in your CM findings.

If its the case you ovulated on CD 22 you still have a beautiful LP and everything looks perfect!


----------



## navywife04

Thank you so much Moochaha and dandybrush!!! I feel a lot better now :) Thank you so much for your input!


----------



## navywife04

Moochacha, I think I forgot to chart my CM after the 20th but I remember it was still EW consistency up until the 24th.. so that would make perfect sense that it was the 22nd! Darn, barely missed it!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning ladies

I got my final psychic reasing today from cheri22 - here is a brief extract as it was very long :haha:

Thanks for being patient with me while I got back to your reading I am seeing you with a Girl and they relate her to MAY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.

The timing matches my other 2 predictions and gender matches 1. :)


----------



## pichi

Oooo foxy look at your chart!!!


----------



## mandy121

hope ur reading comes true foxy.. gl .. and my temp went back up today ..


----------



## dandybrush

woooo foxy its looking promising :)


----------



## moochacha

Lovely reading Foxy your chart is looking amazing!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

mandy121 said:


> hope ur reading comes true foxy.. gl .. and my temp went back up today ..

Wow Mandy that sure looks like a ID!! :dust: looks like a making of a bfp, Jenny might be one month off for you


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks ladies :D

If anyone is interested here is the full reading - OH thinks it's a bit pants, but is happy to believe the MAY part though :haha:

Thanks for being patient with me while I got back to your reading I am seeing you with a Girl and they relate her to MAY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

They show your daughter as someone who is always ambitious. the type that will do everything right, the one that is "go big or go home" and is always taking every opportunity that comes her way more seriously than most kids. Shes going to be heavily into dance and singing and anything else like beauty contests. I am seeing her actually LOVING the spotlight but has a good, fun positive attitude about it. Shes not one to rub her achievements in any ones face but shes certainly proud of it all. Shes someone who I would say si going to have an average build but its her confidence and knowledge that really make her much more beautiful inside and out that really attract people to her. Shes always got alot of amazing friends. a few girls that she has since elementary school that you adore and happy your daughter is friends with.

Shes someone who is always eager to make new friends and always has something nice to say to people. Shes always very responsible and will always complete each task that she sets out to achieve. Shes someone who is not going to blow anyone off as you never know what lesson they might be linked to in her life.

They show her really involved in fashion, really loves to make her own outfits and helps her friends do the same. Is actually a bit of a trendsetter. They show her also helping people with their hair. Takes a fascination with hair in regards to style and cut. Is really "out there' at times, but loves doing the hair for special parties.

When ti comes to career paths, they show her starting off working as a hairdresser, eventually moving over to the movie industry (as well as doing makeup) even going as far as acting and modeling herself before opening her own salon (in her mid 30s)

When ti comes to marriage i am seeing her closer to 25. They will have two boys of their own.
Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cheri

I would LOVE feedback on your reading I provided (good or bad) as it helps me strengthen my interpretation skills. If you enjoyed your experience, I would love for you to refer me to your friends and family. My clients are all word of mouth! Thank you in advance!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Mandy - I agree with Moochacha, looks like a nice ID :D


----------



## moochacha

Hehe lil fox club is going to be a trendsetter woohooo!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:rofl: won't take after either it's mum or dad then! We live in jeans and trackie bottoms! :haha:


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks ladies :D
> 
> If anyone is interested here is the full reading - OH thinks it's a bit pants, but is happy to believe the MAY part though :haha:
> 
> Thanks for being patient with me while I got back to your reading I am seeing you with a Girl and they relate her to MAY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in
> 
> They show your daughter as someone who is always ambitious. the type that will do everything right, the one that is "go big or go home" and is always taking every opportunity that comes her way more seriously than most kids. Shes going to be heavily into dance and singing and anything else like beauty contests. I am seeing her actually LOVING the spotlight but has a good, fun positive attitude about it. Shes not one to rub her achievements in any ones face but shes certainly proud of it all. Shes someone who I would say si going to have an average build but its her confidence and knowledge that really make her much more beautiful inside and out that really attract people to her. Shes always got alot of amazing friends. a few girls that she has since elementary school that you adore and happy your daughter is friends with.
> 
> Shes someone who is always eager to make new friends and always has something nice to say to people. Shes always very responsible and will always complete each task that she sets out to achieve. Shes someone who is not going to blow anyone off as you never know what lesson they might be linked to in her life.
> 
> They show her really involved in fashion, really loves to make her own outfits and helps her friends do the same. Is actually a bit of a trendsetter. They show her also helping people with their hair. Takes a fascination with hair in regards to style and cut. Is really "out there' at times, but loves doing the hair for special parties.
> 
> When ti comes to career paths, they show her starting off working as a hairdresser, eventually moving over to the movie industry (as well as doing makeup) even going as far as acting and modeling herself before opening her own salon (in her mid 30s)
> 
> When ti comes to marriage i am seeing her closer to 25. They will have two boys of their own.
> Let me know if you have any questions
> Best Wishes
> Cheri
> 
> I would LOVE feedback on your reading I provided (good or bad) as it helps me strengthen my interpretation skills. If you enjoyed your experience, I would love for you to refer me to your friends and family. My clients are all word of mouth! Thank you in advance!

See babes told you I had a good feeling for you this month.. :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks hun ;)


----------



## sahrene1978

The reading is very interesting!! 
Foxy I have everything crossed for you darling!! 

Think I may be O'ing on time this month. I am wondering if all the stress i was under last month delayed my O? idk but if I am O'ing now then I ordered my tests to late.. :( But I am trying to just seduce my hubby everyday just in case...LOL.. 

Sahrene


----------



## NicoleB

I hope O is happening on time for you Sahrene.. Now go seduce your man hehe


----------



## sahrene1978

Thanks Nicole!!! I am rooting for you too!! :) Oh it was so nice that my hubby took Monday and Tuesday off so we had plnety of free time while the kids were at school.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow Foxy, just seen the MASSIVE dip in your chart!!! It looks like a lovely ID to me! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: Fish&Chips - I hope you're right!

Hey sahrene - hope your body is on it's best behaviour :)


----------



## nevertogether

i still think my chart looks super weird... :shrug:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Pre-O temps can vary Never - I wouldn't worry too much. :)


----------



## NicoleB

haha Sahrene I like days like that were dh is home and the kids are off playing.


----------



## dandybrush

morning all :) off to work now quick question...are my temps supposed to stay up now till AF comes? is that how it works?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yes Dandy - generally temps should remain above the coverline through your lp. They usually start to drop in the run up to AF :)


----------



## mandy121

oh mine went below coverline yesterday then went back up today ,, strange cycle lol

foxy - ur chart looks good


----------



## foxyloxy28

You can get dips in your chart during your LP - one reason is implantation dip, but there could be other reasons for this.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Foxy I hope your reading comes true.

Sorry I've been MIA ladies I'm really ill lately!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: Sweetmama - hope you get well soon x


----------



## dandybrush

foxyloxy28 said:


> You can get dips in your chart during your LP - one reason is implantation dip, but there could be other reasons for this.

what could be the other reasons?? any ideas?



Sweetmama26 said:


> Foxy I hope your reading comes true.
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA ladies I'm really ill lately!

hope you feel better soon...being sick sux :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

how long should a normal LP length be?


----------



## pickle76

Evening ladies. Hope you're all ok. I've been lurking but I'm ill too - tonsilitis I think. Boooooo. Think I'll puke if I eat another throat lozenge :sick:

Dandy - a normal LP is 10 - 16 days.

Well I'll be 16 dpo tomorrow so I'm massively impatient for SOMETHING to happen! No preg symptoms but no AF symptoms either. Clutching at straws and been looking at FF chart gallery lol. There are loads of people getting positive HPT at 16 dpo so you never know:haha:


----------



## pickle76

Sweetmama - get well soon! x


----------



## pickle76

Mandy and Foxy - your charts are looking good!


----------



## dandybrush

ohh pickle :hugs: get better soon

ok well im 8DPO so i want AF to wait another 2 days approx...please [-o&lt;

i think its another 2 weeks till my FF tells me to test...so we'll have to wait and see :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Get well soon pickle :flower:

Temp dips could be down to things like illness, drop in room temp, sleeping with your mouth open, movement etc, or just a freaky one off temp. :)


----------



## dandybrush

haha ok well sheesh how is anyone supposed to know what a temp dip means then sheesh


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Dandy.

Yes I think FF suggest waiting 18 days to test if you haven't had at least 2 charts for it to base your cycle length and LP on. It's the same on mine, but I didn't have enough patience to wait 18 days!


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Foxy!:)


----------



## dandybrush

haha...maybe i wont either...but ill wait till at least 10 DPO haha


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> haha ok well sheesh how is anyone supposed to know what a temp dip means then sheesh

:rofl: Yeah it's no wonder we all drive ourselves mad looking at our charts and trying to work out what the heck's going on!


----------



## dandybrush

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Foxy & Pickle: thanks for all your chart help. You guys are the best!:thumbup:

My temp is going up, so I guess thats a good thing. Probably another day or so of a high temp and ill finally get my cross hairs. Ive been playing with temps of course:haha:

:hugs::hugs::dust::dust:to everyone!


----------



## kenziesmommy

can someone take a look at my chart??? do you think the dip 6dpo could have been implantation....i know dips can mean pretty much mean a lot of stuff


----------



## mrskcbrown

kenziesmommy said:


> can someone take a look at my chart??? do you think the dip 6dpo could have been implantation....i know dips can mean pretty much mean a lot of stuff

Hmm, it wont allow me to access your chart?:wacko:


----------



## NicoleB

Hot damn I think my body is doing the right thing (Oing early..well for me anyway haha) I've been doing opks for dayssssss and today I got a fade in..well I was getting pos on a cheapie dollar general sticks and neg but dark dollar tree and neg on digi..well a few ago I got pos on all 3!!!!!! woofreakinhoo :happydance::thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







pos opks 5-26-10.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kenziesmommy

Hmmm ok well I not home I'm on my phone I will see what's up when I get home


----------



## NicoleB

kenziesmommy said:


> can someone take a look at my chart??? do you think the dip 6dpo could have been implantation....i know dips can mean pretty much mean a lot of stuff

You temps are very low for after O are you sure you have?


----------



## kenziesmommy

Hmm well I guess idk my cm said so and ff marked it as O


----------



## NicoleB

With so many missing temps its hard to say but with the low temps Id say you haven't..I hope I'm wrong of course but your temps are very low for post O.


----------



## kenziesmommy

When we were ttc my dd my temp were never over 97 degrees


----------



## NicoleB

oh well then it's normal for you then..in that case the dip may well be implant. Good luck honey..


----------



## kenziesmommy

But u could be right too hun I appreciate your input


----------



## foxyloxy28

I can't see your chart! :wacko:

Temp rise for me this morning! Had to adjust it slightly as overslept by 30 mins!! No more higher temps please or FF moves ov to CD27!!


----------



## kenziesmommy

Try now hun :dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:( nope - might be cos I'm on my phone, although I can see everyone else's! Wied. I'm sure I'd agree with Nicole :haha:


----------



## kenziesmommy

Hmm idk how to fix it I'm on my phone too but it works for me thanks anyway


----------



## pickle76

Mrskcbrown - hi again! Hope ov is just around the corner! Big hug to you!

Kenziesmommy - I agree with Nicole - if lower temps are usual for you then it looks like it could have been implantation! Hope so! xx

Foxy - brilliant chart! But yeah tell your body how inconvenient it would be to have another rise tomorrow, and to play nice! 

Nicole - hooray! Congrats on all the positives lining up! Can't wait to stalk your chart again lol!

AFM, another temp drop today so actually hoping AF arrives today as that would give me a 15 day LP. That's plenty long enough thanks! And still feel like crap - think full blown tonsilitis so have cancelled some stuff and just gonna stay home and rest and not have to talk!

Hugs and babydust to you all xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

So exciting Foxy!


----------



## pickle76

Ooh quick update - just got AF! So relieved as it's given me a great chart for my first month ovulating, with a decent LP. So this should also be a proper period with no light crappy spotting. And after all my bloods coming back normal, we can actually TTC without worrying about all those things that may have been an issue. Phew!

Just need my breast lump to disappear on its own now and prove to the doc that it's hormonal and nothing sinister[-o&lt;


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Ooh quick update - just got AF! So relieved as it's given me a great chart for my first month ovulating, with a decent LP. So this should also be a proper period with no light crappy spotting. And after all my bloods coming back normal, we can actually TTC without worrying about all those things that may have been an issue. Phew!
> 
> Just need my breast lump to disappear on its own now and prove to the doc that it's hormonal and nothing sinister[-o&lt;

Well you never want to tell someone your glad af showed..but I'm glad if you are. :hugs:

I hope that lump goes away sweetie!! :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Nicole. I'd definitely have rather had a BFP but am just so happy that my body is working properly and that everything seems to be fine! Have to say I am worried about the lump. Everyone keeps saying it'll be nothing but there's just that little worry in the back of my mind that I can't get rid of. I'm going to ring the doc in a week if it's still there and then he'll send me to the screening clinic I think.

Hope you're ok xxxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Glad you have a great chart to work from for your next cycle pickle - sorry AF showed and not a BFP though :flower:

Lovely length LP and nice looking chart :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nicole - hoping to that temp jump tomorrow for ov before CD20 :yipee:


----------



## pickle76

Thank you Ms-lovely-Foxyloxy xx


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Thanks Nicole. I'd definitely have rather had a BFP but am just so happy that my body is working properly and that everything seems to be fine! Have to say I am worried about the lump. Everyone keeps saying it'll be nothing but there's just that little worry in the back of my mind that I can't get rid of. I'm going to ring the doc in a week if it's still there and then he'll send me to the screening clinic I think.
> 
> Hope you're ok xxxx

I'm glad your body is doing as it should. :thumbup:

I can understand your fear about the lump when I thought I had found one last week my doc checked it and thankfully it wasn't all tho she did tell me if it was still painful in 2 weeks I'd have to go back and have a mammogram..I was scared. thankfully the pain went away..I was scared everyday until the pain was gone.


----------



## pickle76

Am so pleased for you Nicole. You must have been so worried. 

Thing is mine doesn't hurt. I kind of wish it did! But I guess it could just be a cyst...


----------



## dandybrush

pickle76 said:


> AFM, another temp drop today so actually hoping AF arrives today as that would give me a 15 day LP. That's plenty long enough thanks! And still feel like crap - think full blown tonsilitis so have cancelled some stuff and just gonna stay home and rest and not have to talk!
> 
> Hugs and babydust to you all xx

yikes :flower: sorry you are so sick sending lots of healing vibes your way :hugs:



pickle76 said:


> Ooh quick update - just got AF! So relieved as it's given me a great chart for my first month ovulating, with a decent LP. So this should also be a proper period with no light crappy spotting. And after all my bloods coming back normal, we can actually TTC without worrying about all those things that may have been an issue. Phew!
> 
> Just need my breast lump to disappear on its own now and prove to the doc that it's hormonal and nothing sinister[-o&lt;

glad you got an answer either way and that you now have a decent chart to go by BFP will be next month :hugs:



pickle76 said:


> Thanks Nicole. I'd definitely have rather had a BFP but am just so happy that my body is working properly and that everything seems to be fine! Have to say I am worried about the lump. Everyone keeps saying it'll be nothing but there's just that little worry in the back of my mind that I can't get rid of. I'm going to ring the doc in a week if it's still there and then he'll send me to the screening clinic I think.
> 
> Hope you're ok xxxx




pickle76 said:


> Am so pleased for you Nicole. You must have been so worried.
> 
> Thing is mine doesn't hurt. I kind of wish it did! But I guess it could just be a cyst...

thinking of you and your lump :flower: do hope its nothing but can understand the fear :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Am so pleased for you Nicole. You must have been so worried.
> 
> Thing is mine doesn't hurt. I kind of wish it did! But I guess it could just be a cyst...

it was you that told me if there is no pain there is no worry wasn't it? I really hope for you honey it is just a swollen gland or something simple.


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Dandy for all your thoughts and hugs! You're such a sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxx

Lol Nicole, no don't think that was me! I thought it was more reassuring if there was pain! Ah well, we'll see soon enough. I'm determined not to stress myself out too much. I've been anxious about enough things in the last couple of months, so I'm just going to do what I've been told by doc (ie go back if still there after period) and be thankful and happy about the good news that my hormones are ok etc. Oh yeah and enjoy a big fat vodka/wine/beer while I've got my period hahahahaha! Thanks - I'll let you know what happens xxxxxxxx


----------



## pickle76

ps. Nice chart Dandy! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

How's Bernina doing these days, does anyone know? x


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Thanks Dandy for all your thoughts and hugs! You're such a sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Lol Nicole, no don't think that was me! I thought it was more reassuring if there was pain! Ah well, we'll see soon enough. I'm determined not to stress myself out too much. I've been anxious about enough things in the last couple of months, so I'm just going to do what I've been told by doc (ie go back if still there after period) and be thankful and happy about the good news that my hormones are ok etc. Oh yeah and enjoy a big fat vodka/wine/beer while I've got my period hahahahaha! Thanks - I'll let you know what happens xxxxxxxx

sorry sweetie someone on here told me that I thought it was you.
Dont stress on it. it wont help anything anyway. I'll be praying for you even tho I bet its nothing. :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Nicole - hugs to you too xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Fish&Chips said:


> How's Bernina doing these days, does anyone know? x

Last time she was online, she said that she was spending more time outside and away from the pc, but was updating her chart daily and checking in on the thread every so often. :flower:


----------



## foxyloxy28

So, I decided on one more reading (I know, I am obssessed!) here it is:

I can relate to most of it which is great :)

*Ok hi there emma , i want to say that when i tune in i feel that you have to take control of things in the relationship at times, you seem to be the stronger one out of both, the one that is best at making decisions, i want to say that he is a good support to you , and you both support each other in different ways in a sense, i want to mention though where i feel he is younger than you or acts younger at times, there is a sense of fun around him as well i feel. Ok i want to mention a little girl coming for you , the 3rd of a month is important, the month of may is also significant although i'm not sure which one, i want to mention that i feel you will conceive 3 times, its really strange in this reading the number 3 is being shouted at me over and over, i feel for you linked to pregnancy things will come in 3s in some sense or the number 3 will stand out to you both.Ok i want to also mention the month of december as well for you, i'm also being shown a little boy around 2-3 years after the girl is born, and then when he's around ten i see another girl. I want to say that you will get the family happens that you want , i want to say that its not a matter of if for you it is most defiantly when, i want to say that you are going to be a busy little bee lol.*
*Going to chose a few cards*

*The first card is Outdoors* 
*This is showing me where you have to enjoy your life now , get out more, do things in a sense, i want to say that you have free time at the moment but wont soon lol.I want to say that nature is on your side though and i do see you conceiving naturally without much help, also i feel that your birth is natural , although i'm seeing things like a birthing ball and pool ,also air etc as i see you with the mask on , i want to mention 2 people around at the time of birth and also a gang from spirit lol , all sort of older people although i keep sensing a little girl in spirit as well.* (I'm not sure who the little girl is).

*The second card is Gift From God* 
*Thsi is confirming your baby is coming , just relax, have patience, and be ready to receive baby , i want to say that you have either started organising for it now or will soon , as i feel you like to be ahead in a sense.*

*The last card is Angel therapy* 
*This is telling me that you haven't to take on as much , don't worry so much either, if you do feel stressed or upset share it with spirit, they do listen, i feel that you are happy although do get bogged down on occasion, but there is a lot more happiness coming soon.*


----------



## JB3

Hi Ladies
Have been very quiet trying to sort things out, been to the docs had tests and sa done. docs think that my tubes maybe blocked so just waiting for an appointment to get them dyed.
Hope you are all well and congrats to all of you who have got your BFP

Foxy that reading sounds great, where do you go to get one and how much is it? 
I really fancy seeing whats in store for me

xx


----------



## pickle76

JB3 - sorry to hear that. Hope you get an appt quickly, and that you get sorted xx


----------



## NicoleB

JB3 said:


> Hi Ladies
> Have been very quiet trying to sort things out, been to the docs had tests and sa done. docs think that my tubes maybe blocked so just waiting for an appointment to get them dyed.
> Hope you are all well and congrats to all of you who have got your BFP
> 
> Foxy that reading sounds great, where do you go to get one and how much is it?
> I really fancy seeing whats in store for me
> 
> xx

sorry sweetie I hope its all taken care of soon and you get your bfp. :hugs:


----------



## sahrene1978

JB3- I am hoping that good things happen after your dyde test!

Nicole- HURRAY!! Go eggo!!

No temp rise yet so I am still in the game. But I gotta tell you this doing the deed everyday has got me a little tender..lol.. But if the hubby is up for it how can I refuse..haha.. A couple months ago it was him with no steam...


Sahrene


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey JB3 - glad to see you back :flower: I hope the tests get everything moving forward for you and that BFP shows up soon :)

The reading was only £3.00 www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com she is very thorough and nice. :)


----------



## NicoleB

Sahrene looks like you are or about to O..good luck!! :)


----------



## NicoleB

sahrene1978 said:


> JB3- I am hoping that good things happen after your dyde test!
> 
> Nicole- HURRAY!! Go eggo!!
> 
> No temp rise yet so I am still in the game. But I gotta tell you this doing the deed everyday has got me a little tender..lol.. But if the hubby is up for it how can I refuse..haha.. A couple months ago it was him with no steam...
> 
> 
> Sahrene

talk about tender..3 nights ago we got carried away and my jaja got cut (I'm thinking the skin got pulled) and it hurts..its hurts to pee but I haven't stopped and wont until I know O is done lol :dohh:


----------



## pickle76

:rofl: Oh Nicole - you get 10 out of 10 for perseverence! (Sorry, not laughing that you're hurt!)


----------



## xshell79

hey foxy just read ur sandra reading she is very through isnt she...do u just pay first then does she reply back? if so what questions does she ask u before giving her reading? did she take long to reply?


----------



## Firedancer41

foxyloxy28 said:


> So, I decided on one more reading (I know, I am obssessed!) here it is:
> 
> I can relate to most of it which is great :)
> 
> *... i want to mention that i feel you will conceive 3 times, its really strange in this reading the number 3 is being shouted at me over and over, i feel for you linked to pregnancy things will come in 3s in some sense or the number 3 will stand out to you both.*

[/B]


So triplets, eh? :angelnot:


----------



## nevertogether

firedancer, how is everything going hun?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey shell - £3.00 via her website and she asked for my first name and a photo of me and other half.

She got back to me the following morning :)

Fire- I bloody hope not! Luckily they've all said a few years in between! :)


----------



## sahrene1978

NicoleB said:


> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> JB3- I am hoping that good things happen after your dyde test!
> 
> Nicole- HURRAY!! Go eggo!!
> 
> No temp rise yet so I am still in the game. But I gotta tell you this doing the deed everyday has got me a little tender..lol.. But if the hubby is up for it how can I refuse..haha.. A couple months ago it was him with no steam...
> 
> 
> Sahrene
> 
> talk about tender..3 nights ago we got carried away and my jaja got cut (I'm thinking the skin got pulled) and it hurts..its hurts to pee but I haven't stopped and wont until I know O is done lol :dohh:Click to expand...

LOL.. I am glad I am not alone!! ouch! I just got to tell my husband that there is an end to the tunnel of love...Teeheehee...

I am hoping I O soon. I dont know much more luvin this girl can take..haha..


----------



## dandybrush

pickle76 said:


> ps. Nice chart Dandy! xx

thanx...seems bizarre that my temp has been the same for 3 days haha like something wrong lol :wacko:



JB3 said:


> Hi Ladies
> Have been very quiet trying to sort things out, been to the docs had tests and sa done. docs think that my tubes maybe blocked so just waiting for an appointment to get them dyed.
> Hope you are all well and congrats to all of you who have got your BFP
> 
> Foxy that reading sounds great, where do you go to get one and how much is it?
> I really fancy seeing whats in store for me
> 
> xx

Oh no :hugs: hope they sort it out soon for you so you can have your BFP



NicoleB said:


> talk about tender..3 nights ago we got carried away and my jaja got cut (I'm thinking the skin got pulled) and it hurts..its hurts to pee but I haven't stopped and wont until I know O is done lol :dohh:


...ouch!!



Firedancer41 said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> So, I decided on one more reading (I know, I am obssessed!) here it is:
> 
> I can relate to most of it which is great :)
> 
> *... i want to mention that i feel you will conceive 3 times, its really strange in this reading the number 3 is being shouted at me over and over, i feel for you linked to pregnancy things will come in 3s in some sense or the number 3 will stand out to you both.*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> 
> So triplets, eh? :angelnot:Click to expand...

haha yeah that would be cool!!!


----------



## pickle76

Dandy - try taking your temp right now just to see if your thermometer gives a different reading. Then you'll know the thermometer is ok! xx


----------



## dandybrush

wish i'd read that before coming to work  ill check it when i get home :) good thinking pickle


----------



## pickle76

Oh yeah lol, sorry forgot about the time difference! It's evening here! Ok well I hope your thermometer's fine, then you can stop worrying xx


----------



## NicoleB

sahrene1978 said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> JB3- I am hoping that good things happen after your dyde test!
> 
> Nicole- HURRAY!! Go eggo!!
> 
> No temp rise yet so I am still in the game. But I gotta tell you this doing the deed everyday has got me a little tender..lol.. But if the hubby is up for it how can I refuse..haha.. A couple months ago it was him with no steam...
> 
> 
> Sahrene
> 
> talk about tender..3 nights ago we got carried away and my jaja got cut (I'm thinking the skin got pulled) and it hurts..its hurts to pee but I haven't stopped and wont until I know O is done lol :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.. I am glad I am not alone!! ouch! I just got to tell my husband that there is an end to the tunnel of love...Teeheehee...
> 
> I am hoping I O soon. I dont know much more luvin this girl can take..haha..Click to expand...

my dh is as crazy as I am and would go forever if need be..but let me tell you I'll be glad when I know O has happened so I can take a few days off haha


----------



## NicoleB

dandybrush said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> ps. Nice chart Dandy! xx
> 
> thanx...seems bizarre that my temp has been the same for 3 days haha like something wrong lol :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> JB3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> Have been very quiet trying to sort things out, been to the docs had tests and sa done. docs think that my tubes maybe blocked so just waiting for an appointment to get them dyed.
> Hope you are all well and congrats to all of you who have got your BFP
> 
> Foxy that reading sounds great, where do you go to get one and how much is it?
> I really fancy seeing whats in store for me
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no :hugs: hope they sort it out soon for you so you can have your BFP
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> talk about tender..3 nights ago we got carried away and my jaja got cut (I'm thinking the skin got pulled) and it hurts..its hurts to pee but I haven't stopped and wont until I know O is done lol :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...ouch!!
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> So, I decided on one more reading (I know, I am obssessed!) here it is:
> 
> I can relate to most of it which is great :)
> 
> *... i want to mention that i feel you will conceive 3 times, its really strange in this reading the number 3 is being shouted at me over and over, i feel for you linked to pregnancy things will come in 3s in some sense or the number 3 will stand out to you both.*Click to expand...
> 
> [/B]
> 
> 
> So triplets, eh? :angelnot:Click to expand...
> 
> haha yeah that would be cool!!!Click to expand...

Yes mam ouch is right hahaha


----------



## dandybrush

i shall check it when i get home...it seemed to work when i looked at the temp this morning...it reset :/


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey girlies, how are we all today? I've been blogging so I've been keeping myself busy!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey sweetmama - I'm good thanks. My parents arrived today and are staying the week, so been out for a lovely meal tonight and plenty planned for the coming days :)

Hope you are well :flower:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Nope I'm still sick but its ok, I've been relaxing lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

oh sorry hun :hugs: hoping you feel better asap


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> firedancer, how is everything going hun?

Good, thanks! Not much to report. I did make my first doc appt. for June 15th. It's a new doc which makes me a bit nervous, however he comes highly recommended by many friends, so I am hoping I'll be happy there.

Still no symptoms which is normal for me, but when I took my supplements (and I take a lot!) they made me feel like I was going to hurl...I may have to split them up, some with breakfast some with lunch.


----------



## moochacha

Sorry I've been MIA ladies just sooo sick with this flu :-s Anyway I hope you're all doing well. According to my NEW fertility monitor I'm going to be ovulating on CD 15 I normally O on cd 17 -18 but I did start taking clomid early so that could make all the difference. I don't know what to do I guess we'll just BD everyday for a while hahaha


----------



## dandybrush

ok moochacha well have fun bding ;) and sorry to hear you are sick there seems to be a bug going around


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good to see you back moochacha - I hope the flu clears up and you get plenty of bd action ;)


----------



## moochacha

Hehe thanks girls


----------



## pickle76

Get well soon moochacha and sweetmama xx

Foxy - your temp went the right way this morning then!:thumbup:


----------



## moochacha

pickle76 said:


> Get well soon moochacha and sweetmama xx
> 
> Foxy - your temp went the right way this morning then!:thumbup:

Thanks hun :Hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Sweetmama26 said:


> Nope I'm still sick but its ok, I've been relaxing lol

sorry oney I hope you're better soon. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

I'm so excited I think I Od early this month depending on what my temps are the next two days ff will give me crosshairs for yesterday or the day before cd 18 or 19 I haven't Od that early in months. I think it's because I gained a few (4 pounds) guess 120 pounds was to little body fat for me..


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: Nicole good to see your temps rising. 

My temp was ok - not sure what to make of my chart :wacko: Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## mandy121

foxy how long did it take for ur sarah reading to come back ? as i done it yesterday and she emailed me for a pic bout half hour after doing it ,


----------



## foxyloxy28

I got it back the following morning at around 11.30


----------



## mandy121

NicoleB said:


> I'm so excited I think I Od early this month depending on what my temps are the next two days ff will give me crosshairs for yesterday or the day before cd 18 or 19 I haven't Od that early in months. I think it's because I gained a few (4 pounds) guess 120 pounds was to little body fat for me..

think o day is getting earlier for me lol .. oh i love wat u said on fb hun bout baby saying mama instead of dada lol

and how u doing today xxx


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> I'm so excited I think I Od early this month depending on what my temps are the next two days ff will give me crosshairs for yesterday or the day before cd 18 or 19 I haven't Od that early in months. I think it's because I gained a few (4 pounds) guess 120 pounds was to little body fat for me..

Yay good luck hun :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sahrene1978

Moochacha- good to see you!

Foxy- I am so crossing all fingers and toes for you!

Nicole- Yah!! You go girl!!

Had a slight rise this morning so we will see if I did in a couple days... :) If not I will keep trying :) 

Sahrene


----------



## moochacha

sahrene1978 said:


> Moochacha- good to see you!
> 
> Foxy- I am so crossing all fingers and toes for you!
> 
> Nicole- Yah!! You go girl!!
> 
> Had a slight rise this morning so we will see if I did in a couple days... :) If not I will keep trying :)
> 
> Sahrene

Your chart is looking good hun :dust: :dust: Fx this is your month!

As for me - Well my fertility monitor must be right because my super dry CM turned watery, my CP is high soft and medium and I got a high status on my Ovacue. I'm very impressed with this Ovacue its amazing I can't wait for it to confirm ovulation. It really did predict my fertile window way before my body started showing signs.


----------



## impatient

Anyone have experience with implantation bleeding?? When i wiped yesterday I had the smallest tiny streak of pink blood in my CM. I went fishing around with toilet paper to see if I was starting AF because I'm going away this weekend and sooooooooo don't want to deal with AF!!! Anyway when I went up there again I found a so small amount of brownish somthing. I haven't started AF yet and have never ever seen anything like that before AF in my life. My chart doesn't even show OV so its probably not, but just wanted to see if that is what IB is like??? Thnaks


----------



## kenziesmommy

is my link for my chart working yet?? i had some ppl tell me it wasnt working


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey impatient - it does sound like it could be IB, however it could also be related to Ov! The temp drop on your chart could also be a pre-ov dip!

Either way, I hope AF stays well away :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

kenziesmommy said:


> is my link for my chart working yet?? i had some ppl tell me it wasnt working

It's not loading for me!


----------



## nevertogether

foxy - your chart is looking pretty nice! :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks hun - not particularly hopeful, but not fussed eithef way this month :)


----------



## kenziesmommy

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e9a9a ???


----------



## nevertogether

i want to punch my chart, haha. my ovacue predicted i would o on CD14. well, on CD12 it told me ovulation confirmed (on CD12) and i was like wth. i haven't gotten a positive OPK this cycle yet, just an almost darker line on CD11. i figured that i missed my surge and ovulated on CD12 like ovacue said. and the day after my chart temp dip. but today i got lower back pain, tons of EWCM (must be the EPO) and a pos OPK on cb digi. what are the chances i'm just getting an LH surge on CD14, but have already ovulated on CD12? hope this makes sense!


----------



## dandybrush

morning all :)

what is my chart telling pple, for curiosity sake


----------



## pichi

dandybrush: just out of curiosity, why did you remove the low temp 4dpo?


----------



## dandybrush

at the time cause on the day it happened it said my ov had not happened...so i removed it :/ i dunno i thought it was a bogus temp :shrug: ill jump on and add it back on and see what it says


----------



## dandybrush

oh thats right it was taken an hour earlier...but i've put it back on


----------



## pichi

i was just curious...

see, i only say because i thought i had a wack temp 5dpo on my chart... turned out it was an ID


----------



## dandybrush

sorry whats ID?


----------



## pichi

implantation Dip :D

Pichi's chart


----------



## dandybrush

oh figured it out Implantation Dip?...is it too early for an ID at 4 DPO? (i really think i will get AF this month...am just looking at my chart) gonna get a test later just to peek..im over waiting for AF haha


----------



## foxyloxy28

ooooh :test: :haha:


----------



## pickle76

kenziesmommy said:


> is my link for my chart working yet?? i had some ppl tell me it wasnt working

Yep it's working fine when I click on it xxx


----------



## pickle76

nevertogether said:


> i want to punch my chart, haha. my ovacue predicted i would o on CD14. well, on CD12 it told me ovulation confirmed (on CD12) and i was like wth. i haven't gotten a positive OPK this cycle yet, just an almost darker line on CD11. i figured that i missed my surge and ovulated on CD12 like ovacue said. and the day after my chart temp dip. but today i got lower back pain, tons of EWCM (must be the EPO) and a pos OPK on cb digi. what are the chances i'm just getting an LH surge on CD14, but have already ovulated on CD12? hope this makes sense!

Hi!
I reckon you're about to ov, with the positive opk and EWCM. Poss tomorrow? Keep checking CM and see what your temps do! xx


----------



## pickle76

Hey Foxy!
You having a nice time with your folks?


----------



## moochacha

Morning ladies how are you all?

Dandy :test: :happydance:

how are you pickle?


----------



## Firedancer41

I'm pretty sure I'm MCing :cry:

I started bleeding this a.m. My new dr. got me in right away, he sent me for bloodwork and I have to go back Sunday to check the levels, but I know they're going down. Took another HPT and it's positive but very, very light-surely it should be significantly darker 6 days after my first +.

I'm going to take some time away from the boards this month. I just need to distract my mind a bit. Not sure if I'm going to temp right away, either...


----------



## pickle76

Hi Moochacha! The time diff always freaks me out! It's not quite midnight here and I've just got home from a night out (mmm vodka - well there's got to be some perks to getting AF and not being pregnant lol!), and it's a whole other day where you are:wacko:

I'm ok thanks. Cough and cold much better today so feeling human again. How are you? xx


----------



## pickle76

Oh Firedancer I'm so sorry. I didn't know you'd got a positive....

Thinking of you hun and hoping you'll be ok. Sending you lots of hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dandybrush

moochacha said:


> Morning ladies how are you all?
> 
> Dandy :test: :happydance:
> 
> how are you pickle?

well im going out with mum today...so i wont pick anything up while with her :blush: i might have to wait til monday now :/ ill keep you all updated :)



pickle76 said:


> Hi Moochacha! The time diff always freaks me out! It's not quite midnight here and I've just got home from a night out (mmm vodka - well there's got to be some perks to getting AF and not being pregnant lol!), and it's a whole other day where you are:wacko:
> 
> I'm ok thanks. Cough and cold much better today so feeling human again. How are you? xx

pickle glad you are feeling better...alcohol always helps me feel better :winkwink:



pickle76 said:


> Oh Firedancer I'm so sorry. I didn't know you'd got a positive....
> 
> Thinking of you hun and hoping you'll be ok. Sending you lots of hugs xxxxxxxxxx

sorry firedancer :kiss: am thinking of you


----------



## NicoleB

Firedancer41 said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm MCing :cry:
> 
> I started bleeding this a.m. My new dr. got me in right away, he sent me for bloodwork and I have to go back Sunday to check the levels, but I know they're going down. Took another HPT and it's positive but very, very light-surely it should be significantly darker 6 days after my first +.
> 
> I'm going to take some time away from the boards this month. I just need to distract my mind a bit. Not sure if I'm going to temp right away, either...

:hugs: oh sweetie I hope everything is ok..


----------



## moochacha

Firedancer41 said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm MCing :cry:
> 
> I started bleeding this a.m. My new dr. got me in right away, he sent me for bloodwork and I have to go back Sunday to check the levels, but I know they're going down. Took another HPT and it's positive but very, very light-surely it should be significantly darker 6 days after my first +.
> 
> I'm going to take some time away from the boards this month. I just need to distract my mind a bit. Not sure if I'm going to temp right away, either...

Oh no :cry: I'm so sorry you're going through this. You're in my thoughts!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: firedancer

Pickle - having a really good time thanks :) Heading into work today :( as parents are off to Dorset for a surprise birthday party. Urgh why, oh why do I put myself through going to work on a weekend :haha: luckily it's overtime and it'll only be an hour or two!


----------



## nevertogether

oh no firedancer :hugs: i hope that everything is okay hunny


----------



## tidyroom

Hi ladies, Its me again with another question, I promised myself this month me and dh were ntnp but I am still sneakly taking my temp and symptom spotting. My temps have been really good this month as I have been taking them vaginally (tmi). I am 8dpo and I think I have a dip. My boobs down the sides are sore different from other months and I have broken out on spots that I dont usually get. I even had a dream last night that I tested with 50 tests and they were all bfp's. 

What do you ladies think of my chart this month. I want to test on Monday 10dpo but I promised myself i wouldnt test unless I was late. Do you think I should buy some just incase?


----------



## NicoleB

Woohoo got my crosshairs..


----------



## pickle76

Dandy - well done for having so much patience! Hope you get a huge, enormous, BFP on Mon!

Foxy - lol, overtime always seems like a good idea when you agree to it, and then just a pain in the butt when you have to actually do it! Hope it goes quickly and glad you've had a nice time with the folks xx

Tidy - Ooh yeah your chart looks luverly lol! I started temping vaginally this month too and it's definitely given me more stable temps. Hope this is your month xx

Nicole - Yay! And....relax hahahahahaa!


----------



## NicoleB

lol pickle I'm taking a few days off for sure..


----------



## pickle76

I don't blame you! You're such a trooper lol x


----------



## dandybrush

pickle76 said:


> Dandy - well done for having so much patience! Hope you get a huge, enormous, BFP on Mon!
> 
> Foxy - lol, overtime always seems like a good idea when you agree to it, and then just a pain in the butt when you have to actually do it! Hope it goes quickly and glad you've had a nice time with the folks xx
> 
> Tidy - Ooh yeah your chart looks luverly lol! I started temping vaginally this month too and it's definitely given me more stable temps. Hope this is your month xx
> 
> Nicole - Yay! And....relax hahahahahaa!

haha...well im not really patient...just couldnt make it to the shop and doubt ill get there tomorrow :shrug: im sure curious now which way its gonna go for me :) any way i will be happy with :happydance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nice chart tidy :) Fingers crossed for that BFP

Nicole - :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: crosshairs :yipee:


----------



## pickle76

Well at least by Monday it'll be more accurate Dandy. Ooh excited for you! If I can't POAS for a while, then I find myself getting all excited for anyone who can:haha:


----------



## nevertogether

haha, pickle i am the same way :) since i have no reason to take an HPT, i freak every time anyone gets a chance to!


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> I don't blame you! You're such a trooper lol x

 trooper?? Nuts is more like it I went 4 days dtd with a cut on my jaja cuz we got carried away but I didnt want to miss it..:haha:


----------



## pickle76

Hahahaha we're definitely addicted to POAS aren't we? I'm even excited about being able to start OPK's again soon! Oh dear.....!! How long til your OH gets back? x


----------



## pickle76

:rofl: Nicole you would definitely win every award going hahahahaha! xx


----------



## nevertogether

yes, addicts for sure pickle! hehe. DH leaves the states 2 June. So I might get to see him next saturday. we're doing our best to see each other as much as the army will let us this month. but the army is so hit or miss with everything that we're praying. i haven't seen him in over 80 days! ugggghhhh. i can't wait!


----------



## pickle76

Oh Never, really happy for you that the waiting is nearly over. Must be so hard. And really hope you get to spend loads of time together this time. Start the countdown!:hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

haha pickle awards for most crazy :haha:


----------



## pickle76

most crazy....number of times in one week....perseverence.....comedy value......the list is endless Nicole!=D&gt;:lol:


----------



## foxyloxy28

pickle76 said:


> most crazy....number of times in one week....perseverence.....comedy value......the list is endless Nicole!=D&gt;:lol:

:rofl: :rofl:

Any thoughts on my chart ladies? Honest ones neg or pos :)

I'm not sure what to think - no symptoms! :(


----------



## nevertogether

wow foxy, if your chart doesn't turn out being a pregnant chart i will be very surprised! :shock:


----------



## pickle76

I honestly don't know Foxy. On the one hand it looks great, but I also wonder about your second patch of fertile CM and temp dip. Do you think it's poss you ov'd on cd 27 or do you think FF is still correct? I do so hope FF is correct. And I suppose you not having any symptoms doesn't really mean anything does it? So many people get BFP's without symptoms. What's your gut instinct about ov? xx


----------



## pickle76

Ahh Never, I love your pic xx


----------



## nevertogether

pickle76 said:


> Ahh Never, I love your pic xx

thank you pickle! that's me 5 years ago with my dog mickey. coming up on one year since he went to doggy heaven! :cry:


----------



## pickle76

Aww Mickey's gorgeous. So sad to lose them - they're part of the family aren't they xx

Foxy - could you test? Or do you not want to before AF due? x


----------



## nevertogether

it was really bad for me. he went through many relationships and moves and no matter what i had him to count on. i lived in my car with him as a teen and everything. definitely my best friend! i had to leave him with best girl friend when i went to basic training and she planned to keep him until i got back. he passed away a month after i saw him on a holiday and a month before i would be home to get him. :( DH went to go get him from my best girl friend, as DH was out of training at that point, and he passed away at my mother in laws vet clinic in his sleep.


----------



## pickle76

Aww Never, so sad....hang on to all those lovely memories you had of him. I bet they make you smile. It must still really hurt, but I'm glad you had him with you through all the hard times xxxxx


----------



## tidyroom

foxyloxy28 said:


> Nice chart tidy :) Fingers crossed for that BFP
> 
> Nicole - :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: crosshairs :yipee:

Just had a look at your to Foxy and yours looks good too. When are you testing?


----------



## foxyloxy28

I don't remember any ov pains at either point. CD27 would be extremely unlikely as I've never ever had a longer cycle than 34 days! This would be a 40 day cycle if I ov'd then :wacko:

I have one test which I've had since Dec!! I don't like POAS, so they sit around for months on end. I may well test tomorrow morning - AF due Monday. 

Thanks for your input ladies :)


----------



## tidyroom

pickle76 said:


> Dandy - well done for having so much patience! Hope you get a huge, enormous, BFP on Mon!
> 
> Foxy - lol, overtime always seems like a good idea when you agree to it, and then just a pain in the butt when you have to actually do it! Hope it goes quickly and glad you've had a nice time with the folks xx
> 
> Tidy - Ooh yeah your chart looks luverly lol! I started temping vaginally this month too and it's definitely given me more stable temps. Hope this is your month xx
> 
> Nicole - Yay! And....relax hahahahahaa!

I would recommend doing it vaginally to anyone. Much more accurate I think.


----------



## pickle76

Well I guess you've got a flippin' brilliant chart then Foxy lol! Ooh will be watching and waiting!

Me too Tidy - recommending the vaginal temping I mean x


----------



## nevertogether

hmmm, i might do the vaginal temping next cycle, my DH cycle. it's as simple as it sounds right? :blush:


----------



## pickle76

Lol yep you just pop it in as you would your mouth. You do have to listen out for the beeping though as it's much more muffled:rofl:


----------



## pickle76

Although actually that's probably more to do with it being further from your ear area, than the beeping bit actually being...erm..inside - coz it's not! Oh dear, stop talking now...:blush:


----------



## nevertogether

haha, oh just imagine sitting there for ten minutes thinking it didn't beep. so something i would do!


----------



## pickle76

hehehehe easier to nod off when it's not in your mouth! x


----------



## pichi

foxy the suspense is killing me! go pee on a stick already! lol


----------



## nevertogether

i agree with pichi :)


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> most crazy....number of times in one week....perseverence.....comedy value......the list is endless Nicole!=D&gt;:lol:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy your chart looks great honey.. :)


----------



## nevertogether

i loveeee your pic Nicole! so cute


----------



## NicoleB

Thank you nevertogether..I like yours too. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

morning all :hi:



pickle76 said:


> Well at least by Monday it'll be more accurate Dandy. Ooh excited for you! If I can't POAS for a while, then I find myself getting all excited for anyone who can:haha:

haha yeah well im not getting any symptoms...so i really believe AF is on the way...im just curious is all :wacko:



foxyloxy28 said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> most crazy....number of times in one week....perseverence.....comedy value......the list is endless Nicole!=D&gt;:lol:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Any thoughts on my chart ladies? Honest ones neg or pos :)
> 
> I'm not sure what to think - no symptoms! :(Click to expand...

i think you should be pg...so go test!!:growlmad: my chart temps have dropped so i think its a negative this month for me 



nevertogether said:


> it was really bad for me. he went through many relationships and moves and no matter what i had him to count on. i lived in my car with him as a teen and everything. definitely my best friend! i had to leave him with best girl friend when i went to basic training and she planned to keep him until i got back. he passed away a month after i saw him on a holiday and a month before i would be home to get him. :( DH went to go get him from my best girl friend, as DH was out of training at that point, and he passed away at my mother in laws vet clinic in his sleep.

:cry::cry::cry::cry: thats a sad story..i can cry now thinking about losing my baby (dog) just remember all the times you had with him and all the happiness he brought you :hugs:



pickle76 said:


> Lol yep you just pop it in as you would your mouth. You do have to listen out for the beeping though as it's much more muffled:rofl:




pickle76 said:


> Although actually that's probably more to do with it being further from your ear area, than the beeping bit actually being...erm..inside - coz it's not! Oh dear, stop talking now...:blush:

:rofl: i think ill stick to my mouth for now...



pichi said:


> foxy the suspense is killing me! go pee on a stick already! lol

im with pichi...


----------



## foxyloxy28

I promise I will POAS in the morning - I'm holding you all responsible if it's a BFN :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

haha ok u do that


----------



## pickle76

foxyloxy28 said:


> I promise I will POAS in the morning - I'm holding you all responsible if it's a BFN :rofl:

Hooray Foxy! Go for it! SOOOOO hope it's a BFP xx

It's not over til it's over Dandy! Hope AF stays away x


----------



## dandybrush

you are right :) we shall have to wait and see


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all! I hope everyone is doing well. Foxy everything is crossed for your BFP in the morning.
As for me, just waiting to get through the 2WW!:thumbup:


----------



## pickle76

Hey mrskcbrown!:hi:


----------



## mrskcbrown

pickle76 said:


> Hey mrskcbrown!:hi:

Hiya doin!:haha:

Question: I was looking through charts on FF, some people have dotted crosshairs, some have solid blue cross hairs and some have solid red cross hairs. What do they all mean?:shrug: I got solid red ones so I assume that means ovulation.


----------



## pickle76

Fertility Friend gives solid red crosshairs if ovulation seems definite for one day and most signs like CM, OPK's etc line up. If there are conflicting signs, then FF gives dotted red crosshairs. And I think the blue crosshairs are if the user has overridden FF and put their own ov date in.

I'm good thanks! Hope the 2WW wait goes quickly for you! xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

pickle76 said:


> Fertility Friend gives solid red crosshairs if ovulation seems definite for one day and most signs like CM, OPK's etc line up. If there are conflicting signs, then FF gives dotted red crosshairs. And I think the blue crosshairs are if the user has overridden FF and put their own ov date in.
> 
> I'm good thanks! Hope the 2WW wait goes quickly for you! xx

Ok cool. I was just wondering what it all meant. Yes it seems to be especially since I have out of town guests for the memorial day holiday.:happydance:


----------



## pickle76

Ah good! A distraction is always good hehe! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

:bfn: for me this morning. It was whiter than it was before I peed on it! :haha:

Oh well, on to June we go.


----------



## pichi

That chart of yours is so looking like a preggy chart foxy - I don't get it :(


----------



## pickle76

Sorry Foxy:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

sorry to hear that :(


----------



## nevertogether

Foxy :hugs: i still think your chart looks fab!


----------



## xshell79

yeh ur chart looks realy good and to get a :bfn:!!! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Foxy you're still not out hun. Are you getting any period type pains? x


----------



## foxyloxy28

nothing at all F&C. I don't usually get any pains until I actually comw on.

Thanks ladies, maybe it's just too early. I'm due on tomorrow, so FX


----------



## Fish&Chips

I will have fingers and toes crossed! x


----------



## nevertogether

i'm just ready to ovulate! :nope: i thought i had earlier in my cycle, with the big dip, but my temps say otherwise. :sigh:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Are you able to cross your swollen toes Fish&Chips :haha: :flower:

Hope it happens soon Never. does this cycle length effect your DH cycle?


----------



## nevertogether

if it ends up being too long it will. right now i'm right on track though. :thumbup: thanks for asking :) 

however i feel like i should be ovulating soon. CD14 i got my first positive OPK, lower back pain, and tons of EWCM. CD15 no EWCM, positive OPK, nausea, cramps. CD16 (today) no EWCM *yet* and positive OPK. i got 3 positive OPK's last cycle too, so I just assume i have a long surge. I think O *should be* today. you think? my temp went back down to the cover line this morning and if my body does the OPK rule where you ovulate 12-36 hours first OPK then it should be today as i ovulated at the end of my surge last cycle too.


----------



## Fish&Chips

foxyloxy28 said:


> Are you able to cross your swollen toes Fish&Chips :haha: :flower:
> 
> Hope it happens soon Never. does this cycle length effect your DH cycle?

LOL!!!! Ooohhh if I could get down to your neck of the woods today you would be in trouble young lady! :haha: At least my bump is now so big that I can't really see them! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

:rofl: :rofl: sorry Fish&Chips :flower: hehe

Hope to see that temp rise tomorrow Never :)

What's everyone's plans for the rest of the holiday weekend?


----------



## moochacha

Still got my fingers crossed for foxy!!!


----------



## moochacha

nevertogether said:


> if it ends up being too long it will. right now i'm right on track though. :thumbup: thanks for asking :)
> 
> however i feel like i should be ovulating soon. CD14 i got my first positive OPK, lower back pain, and tons of EWCM. CD15 no EWCM, positive OPK, nausea, cramps. CD16 (today) no EWCM *yet* and positive OPK. i got 3 positive OPK's last cycle too, so I just assume i have a long surge. I think O *should be* today. you think? my temp went back down to the cover line this morning and if my body does the OPK rule where you ovulate 12-36 hours first OPK then it should be today as i ovulated at the end of my surge last cycle too.

With that big dip I think O might be today!!


----------



## nevertogether

:happydance: sore nippies today too, haha (TMI)


----------



## nevertogether

JUNE 3 my husband is going to be in the same country as me. same time zone. ahhhhh. :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## moochacha

Yay...... Oh soon he's going to be in the same room!!! Wooohoo watch out lol jk mwa


----------



## mandy121

morning all. everyone ok. sorry foxy im no good with charts as u know i ask u all lol.. , tests still got faint line on today xx


----------



## moochacha

mandy121 said:


> morning all. everyone ok. sorry foxy im no good with charts as u know i ask u all lol.. , tests still got faint line on today xx

Oh that's a really positive sign hun hope those lines get darker for you!! Your chart looks like a bfp chart :dust:


----------



## pickle76

mandy121 said:


> morning all. everyone ok. sorry foxy im no good with charts as u know i ask u all lol.. , tests still got faint line on today xx

Ooh did I miss something?! Did you test Mandy, and get a faint positive? xx


----------



## nevertogether

FX'ed for you mandy!


----------



## mandy121

yeah pics on preg bit xx


----------



## pickle76

Mandy how exciting! I'm gonna go and find the pic! Yay!:dance:


----------



## pickle76

Mandy there's definitely a faint line isn't there! Fab! Can't believe you're only 8DPO wow! Lots of hugs! xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Foxy if that dip on your chart is an ID it could be too soon to test. It could be a couple days before you get a BFP, your chart is looking really good.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thank you sweetmama - I really hope so. Tomorrow will tell :)

How are you?


----------



## dandybrush

fxed no AF for you tomorrow foxy :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks dandy - I plan on not going to the loo tomorrow :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

lol well erm...good luck with that


----------



## dandybrush

:dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

TMI ALLERT so went to the toilet and there was the smallest bit of blood when i wiped...if that becomes more today i guess ill be out of the running this month


----------



## NicoleB

dandybrush said:


> TMI ALLERT so went to the toilet and there was the smallest bit of blood when i wiped...if that becomes more today i guess ill be out of the running this month

Your chart looks great honey. I hope she stays away.. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Foxy - I'm really sick still and I have to go back to work tomorrow!


----------



## dandybrush

oh no sweetmama...working when your sick sux:hugs:

hope you feel better soon


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thank you Dandy, I hope I feel better soon too!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry to hear that sweetmama - I hope it clears up asap :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

ok i was sick of waiting so i POAS and BFN :( oh well now i just want AF to show up so i can start on the vitex again and hopefully something can happen next month


----------



## mandy121

morning all. i updated pics in preg bit and its def bfp but my temp went down today , could it be cos i got blocked nose and had trouble taking it and i kept waking up every hour so it not accurute? x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats mandy - the drop could be anything. It's still only 9DPO so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## JB3

Morning Foxy
Have you tested?
your chart looks very promising, i have everything crossed for you
xxxxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey JB3 - hope you are doing ok :flower:

Tested yesterday :bfn: no other tests in house and won't be able to get any till the weekend as my parents are staying with us. I have to make it through today without AF! She usually shows between 10 - 1, so we shall see :wacko:


----------



## dandybrush

congrats mandy this could be your month fxed for you :)


----------



## JB3

Aww foxy thats a long time to wait lol
Im rooting for you, your temp is looking great for today compared to your other cycles. I hope that fertility spell has worked its magic.
Good luck hun, will be thinking of you between 10 and 1 lol
:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm rooting for you too foxy! :hugs: today's temp is the highest you've had this many DPO. and if you implanted when your temp dropped at CD8 (i think) i can only thing it's going to take you a little longer to get your :bfp: FX'ed hun!


----------



## moochacha

Foxy your chart is looking tripistic!!!! Fx :hugs: congrats Mandy Jenny was only a couple of weeks out heh and it's still may!


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies - by looking at my chart - would you say that i ovulated yesterday?


----------



## mandy121

moochacha said:


> Foxy your chart is looking tripistic!!!! Fx :hugs: congrats Mandy Jenny was only a couple of weeks out heh and it's still may!

oh yeah i remember jenny said may ,, oh she was right a bit then lol. ty hun xx


----------



## NicoleB

Mandy congrats honey I'm so happy for you!!!!

Foxy I hope she stays away..


----------



## mandy121

ty still dont belive it lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

Looks like you did to me Never :)

Bring on the 2ww and hubby will be with you soon :yipee:

I'm on knicker watch :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nice chart Nicole :)


----------



## pickle76

Thinking of all you lovely ladies and hoping the Bank Holiday means AF is on her hols too!:af::af::af:


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Nice chart Nicole :)

my temp is creeping up.. I'm not getting my hopes up. it looks like the few pounds I've gained have got my cycle back on track.


----------



## moochacha

Your chart is lookinf fab Nicole!!!

Ahhh my ovacue confirmed ovulation for today!!! I haven't had any ovulation cramps though I normally don't have any and I guess I do have a temp dip in my chart so maybe the ovacue is right!!! Woohoo

But right now at this moment I have the most ewcm I've ever seen lol omg that fertileCM from Fairhaven Health really does work!


----------



## moochacha

Oh I also love your profile picture Nicole you looks soooo fit in it hehe and cute!


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> Your chart is lookinf fab Nicole!!!
> 
> Ahhh my ovacue confirmed ovulation for today!!! I haven't had any ovulation cramps though I normally don't have any and I guess I do have a temp dip in my chart so maybe the ovacue is right!!! Woohoo
> 
> But right now at this moment I have the most ewcm I've ever seen lol omg that fertileCM from Fairhaven Health really does work!

Thank you sweetie..
haha as for the profile pic I look tired haha I love that shirt tho.. :haha:

WOOHOO for Ov sweetie cant wait to see that tempo shoot up..
And a big woot woot for good cm ..


----------



## NicoleB

Thai is way off topic girls but I wanted to see what you girls think..I have been thinking about dying the tips of my hair hot pink..what do you think?
Everyone says I'm going through a mid life crisis :haha:


----------



## marie87

Hi ladies,

Got crosshairs this morning for the first time, I dont think I ov'd yet based on my CM. What do you think???

:flower:


----------



## pickle76

Hi Marie,

It looks like you have based on your temps, but I guess another couple of days will show for sure. Maybe you had fertile CM on ov day too but it just wasn't obvious. I think keep BDing til you know for sure! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nicole - I say go for it, you an carry it off :)

Marie - I think FF is correct at the mo, the next few days temps will give a clearer pic though. I'd keep bding just to be sure :)


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> Thai is way off topic girls but I wanted to see what you girls think..I have been thinking about dying the tips of my hair hot pink..what do you think?
> Everyone says I'm going through a mid life crisis :haha:

Haha totally do it!!!! I would if I didn't have black hair :( I think it will look hot!!! And meh it's just some hair color lol it's not like a new sports car haha


----------



## Fish&Chips

How's Knicker Watch going Foxy?!! It's way past 1pm now and you have the highest temp ever for 14 dpo!!


----------



## pickle76

Fish&Chips said:


> How's Knicker Watch going Foxy?!! It's way past 1pm now and you have the highest temp ever for 14 dpo!!

:rofl: Knicker watch! I LOVE it hahahahaha! That should definitely be a new Baby and Bump term. So yeah Foxy - any sign?


----------



## Helly

Sorry Ive not been around girls, AF got me so weve decided to go NTNP for a few months. Foxy your chart looks amazing! x


----------



## pickle76

Aww sorry Helly xx


----------



## nevertogether

so, go figure, i've been sick all day! the next few temps are the ones that matter to confirm o. :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

Good luck foxy loxy. When will you retest?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey ladies

Fish&Chips - all clear (literaaly :haha:) on knickerwatch so far.......roll on Saturday (without AF) then I can retest!

I'm gonna be on edge until AF shows or I get a definite answer on a test.

Helly - :hi: sorry AF got you. I hope NTNP works for you hun x


----------



## pichi

still think its a bfp on the way foxy  like i said earlier on in the week :p i'd do what pixxie done with me and say if you're not ill eat my hat but i don't think peanut would like that all that much :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: I hope you don't have to eat a hat pichi. 

Unless of course you have a craving for hats! :rofl:


----------



## pichi

haha i dont have a craving for hats - cheese yes, hats not so much


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: cheese is a pretty good one. My mum said today she had cravings for burnt toast with me.... That goes a long way to explaining why I can't bare burnt toast! I like mine rare :haha:

I'd be the kind of weirdo who craves something completely random like fish guts or something :rofl:


----------



## pichi

haha! i've found that i just want dairy - like yoghurt, yum yum. especially strawberry mmmm

i like my toast just toasted and no more - none of this charred black bread lol


----------



## JB3

Oh my word pichi, 16 weeks already!!
I remember your BFP announcement like it was yesterday, i think we had all been watching 'one born every minute' hadn't we? lol
I hope your well and peanut is behaving


----------



## foxyloxy28

I remember too - we had a whole load of bfps that month :)


----------



## JB3

can you set the trend for this month then foxy?


----------



## foxyloxy28

:rofl: I'd love to JB3!

We've had one bfp today, so hopefully that's got the ball rolling :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats Mandy on the BFP. 

Foxy - get on that BFP train woman, I have a good feeling that you're gonna get one this month!


----------



## pichi

near 17 weeks! it feels like yesterday for me too and i hope all you girls get your peanuts soon ^__^ :dust:

peanut has been fine. 3 weeks and we find out if we have a girly or a boy


get those :bfp:s rolling girls!


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> Thai is way off topic girls but I wanted to see what you girls think..I have been thinking about dying the tips of my hair hot pink..what do you think?
> Everyone says I'm going through a mid life crisis :haha:
> 
> Haha totally do it!!!! I would if I didn't have black hair :( I think it will look hot!!! And meh it's just some hair color lol it's not like a new sports car hahaClick to expand...

haha I bought one of them last month a 97 30th anniversary camaro with t-tops. I tinted the windows, put a new stereo, amp and subwoofers and have the cool decals on my back window and my front, and got all the cool ed hardy accessories for in it :blush:


----------



## pichi

if you want a hot pink Nicole i'd suggest Special FX hairdye :D i swear by the stuff because i am a lover of colourful hair - i had bubblegum pink hair at one point


----------



## foxyloxy28

What colour is your hair now pichi? You public profile pic hair is sooo funky. :)


----------



## moochacha

Ahhh don't think I've ovulated :( got another temp dip!!! I was looking forward to a bd break!!!


----------



## dandybrush

oooh i have had a couple of pink streaks...but it washes out too fast :(

foxy you better get that BFP i think its expected of you now!! i just want AF to show


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> Thai is way off topic girls but I wanted to see what you girls think..I have been thinking about dying the tips of my hair hot pink..what do you think?
> Everyone says I'm going through a mid life crisis :haha:
> 
> Haha totally do it!!!! I would if I didn't have black hair :( I think it will look hot!!! And meh it's just some hair color lol it's not like a new sports car hahaClick to expand...
> 
> haha I bought one of them last month a 97 30th anniversary camaro with t-tops. I tinted the windows, put a new stereo, amp and subwoofers and have the cool decals on my back window and my front, and got all the cool ed hardy accessories for in it :blush:Click to expand...

Haha you lucky thing you should show us some pics :p I love Ed hardy


----------



## moochacha

dandybrush said:


> oooh i have had a couple of pink streaks...but it washes out too fast :(
> 
> foxy you better get that BFP i think its expected of you now!! i just want AF to show

Awwww Hun :hugs:


----------



## pichi

foxyloxy28 said:


> What colour is your hair now pichi? You public profile pic hair is sooo funky. :)


haha you ready:
Hair now

purple and green

Red hair

Pink hair

and i was once blonde too hehe

lots of colours i don't have pics of though :(


i'm sure that little eggie of yours will make an appearance soon for you moochacha xx


----------



## moochacha

Omg your hair is sooooooooo beautiful right now!!! I love it!!! I'm also a huge fan of the pink one.

I wish I didn't have almost jet black hair :( the only colors (even from special fx) that work in my hair is red and orange. Then again I haven't tried blue! I just wish I could have it PINK!!!


----------



## moochacha

Oops I think my iphone loaded the wrong picture I thought the purple/ green hair was your hair now!! Though you wear black hair way nicer then me hehehe!


----------



## pichi

the only thing with blue is that it fades VERY quick. it goes a greeny/grey after a while. need re-dyed ALOT.

to get very bright hair you need to bleach up first - surprisingly enough my hair is in good condition still ^__^ the black/brown is my natural colour even if i am pale skinned... hehe


----------



## foxyloxy28

I have never been blonde... Oh how I've tried, but it just goes bight copper orange! :dohh:

I had multi coloured hair when I was about 14 - it was just like ginger spice's when the spice girls were huge :blush:


----------



## foxyloxy28

pichi - I love the purple and green, pretty lady :)


----------



## pichi

aw thanks foxy you'll make me blush.

hehe if your hair went orange it means you didn't leave the bleach on long enough foxy hehe you must have a lot of reds in your hair - mines stays orange for ages before finally going white haha!

i actually wanted to go bright orange but then thought better of it. my OH might think i'm taking the mick seeing as though he's a red head :haha:


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> Thai is way off topic girls but I wanted to see what you girls think..I have been thinking about dying the tips of my hair hot pink..what do you think?
> Everyone says I'm going through a mid life crisis :haha:
> 
> Haha totally do it!!!! I would if I didn't have black hair :( I think it will look hot!!! And meh it's just some hair color lol it's not like a new sports car hahaClick to expand...
> 
> haha I bought one of them last month a 97 30th anniversary camaro with t-tops. I tinted the windows, put a new stereo, amp and subwoofers and have the cool decals on my back window and my front, and got all the cool ed hardy accessories for in it :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha you lucky thing you should show us some pics :p I love Ed hardyClick to expand...

sure thing Ill go take some pics now.. :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

:rofl: yes, I do seem to have red in hair :dohh:

I don't think I'd suit blonde - as much as I'd love to try.

I usually go red or dark brown (boring I know)

Are you allowed to dye hair when pg?


----------



## dandybrush

i thought the pink washed your colour out a bit made you look pale :/ i liked the rest


----------



## dandybrush

i've been trying to go blonde for ages...its a slow process else my sister is a sucky hairdresser :/


----------



## pichi

you are but id rather steer clear of dye whilst pregnant. bleaching i think is a big no no but i don't think id want to use something as harsh as that.

Dandy - i liked when the pink washed out, it made my hair look white with a nice pink tint :D i'm pale anyways so it's pretty impossible to make me look any more pale haha!


----------



## dandybrush

lol


----------



## NicoleB

ok here it is..don't mind the water and leafs it just rained..and I need to vacuum the inside of it.. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 002.jpg
File size: 120.6 KB
Views: 5









Picture 003.jpg
File size: 114.9 KB
Views: 4









Picture 004.jpg
File size: 140.1 KB
Views: 4









Picture 005.jpg
File size: 134.1 KB
Views: 3









Picture 006.jpg
File size: 137.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## NicoleB

:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 007.jpg
File size: 140.8 KB
Views: 3









Picture 008.jpg
File size: 109.9 KB
Views: 3









Picture 009.jpg
File size: 81.8 KB
Views: 4









Picture 010.jpg
File size: 74.2 KB
Views: 4









Picture 012.jpg
File size: 109.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NicoleB

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 011.jpg
File size: 97.6 KB
Views: 3









Picture 001.jpg
File size: 64.7 KB
Views: 3









Picture 013.jpg
File size: 81.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## foxyloxy28

Crazy car for a crazy lady Nicole! :haha:


----------



## NicoleB

yes mam I am..I mean it is hehe


----------



## foxyloxy28

:rofl: Right I must sleep seeing as it's coming up for midnight! 20 mins and I'll be 15DPO! :haha: wonder how long that'll last :dohh:


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> :rofl: Right I must sleep seeing as it's coming up for midnight! 20 mins and I'll be 15DPO! :haha: wonder how long that'll last :dohh:

LOL You might owl you :haha: I dont got to bed until around 11ish myself lately..

I'm so hoping for you sweetie you haven't made it to 15dpo before have you?


----------



## moochacha

Ooooooooooooh!!! Look at that car! I didn't even know you could get Ed Hardy car stuff, i love it. Cute sticker with your hubby and you awww.

Nice vinyl graphics as well my first real job (lol) was automotive graphic design I use to do vinyls for sponsor cars for the V8's. Also use to vinyls for dirt race motorbikes and drag racing cars, it was heaps of fun. Friday was my busy day because all the friday night race car guys would be hounding me for their sponsors stickers etc especially the motorbikes because it was vinyl the stickers came off easy even though I made them with the best vinyl around. Ahhh I why did I ever move states and leave that job it was the best!!!!!!


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> Ooooooooooooh!!! Look at that car! I didn't even know you could get Ed Hardy car stuff, i love it. Cute sticker with your hubby and you awww.
> 
> Nice vinyl graphics as well my first real job (lol) was automotive graphic design I use to do vinyls for sponsor cars for the V8's. Also use to vinyls for dirt race motorbikes and drag racing cars, it was heaps of fun. Friday was my busy day because all the friday night race car guys would be hounding me for their sponsors stickers etc especially the motorbikes because it was vinyl the stickers came off easy even though I made them with the best vinyl around. Ahhh I why did I ever move states and leave that job it was the best!!!!!!

Hopefully my stickers last awhile..once they do start to go bad I'll change them it only cost me 55 dollar for all of them. It's a v6 but I'm ok with that because it has a 3800 motor and they last forever.. I gave up my t-top slots in the trunk to put my subwoofer in it so when I take the tops off I leave them home or if I am going out of town I'll put them in the back seat. its just a mommy car to I drive it when I alone or when its just Greg and I..otherwise we take the big van.


----------



## shaerichelle

Love the car Nicole. 

Foxy that is one stable chart! Awesome. GL :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

Pickle your month shortened for you!

I guess for me I am on a weird cycle.


----------



## nevertogether

i can definitely tell i'm sick, my temp shot up on my chart BIG TIME!


----------



## dandybrush

im beginning to wonder if i really did ovulate at all or should i go back on the vitex?? what do you guys think or give it till 16 DPO then go back on it?


----------



## moochacha

Hey Dandy,

I think your temps show that you ovulated so everything seem ok on your chart. Your LP seems normal to me hun but I think with that dip in your chart you could expect AF to come today or tomorrow. Maybe?

I see a real clear thermal shift in your chart. That would make your LP 13 which is a great length. :D


----------



## dandybrush

ok thanx moochacha :) fxed AF comes then been having some ovary pains today maybe thats a symptom of AF?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Dandy - I agree with noochacha, I can see the clear temp shift.


----------



## pickle76

Me too Dandy.

Foxy - woo-hoo look at those temps!:wohoo:

Thanks Shannon. What's happening with you? xxxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

I know pickle! Hopefully AF stays away :)


----------



## pickle76

Ooh hope so hope so hope so! xxxxxxx


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> I know pickle! Hopefully AF stays away :)

Omg nooo way foxy I'm way excited for you :yipee: I think I might cry if you get a bfp


----------



## foxyloxy28

:friends: aww thank you moochacha - I think I'd fall over if I got a bfp! :haha:


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> :friends: aww thank you moochacha - I think I'd fall over if I got a bfp! :haha:

Hehehe :haha: Just watch that baby Fox Cub  Precious cargo on-board!!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys :) i'll wait it out...yes foxy you are looking ripe :)


----------



## pichi

Argh foxy, when are you going to test again? :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

Saturday if AF doesn't show!


----------



## geordiemoo

Hi, sorry to gatecrash. Am on my first month of charting and finding it all very confusing. Was doing ov tests but ran out on Sunday so that was the last one I did. Temp has been floating around 96.5 for most of the month. On Monday it dipped to 96.35 then today it has been 96.8 - does this indicate ov? 

Also the ov tests, last month I got a pale second line all month but never a dark line. On Saturday I got a pale second line then Sunday I got a darker second line but still not positive but it led me to believe if I had done one yesterday it may have been positive. Do you think I have ov'd? I was worried about it as I don't think I did last month. Have bd'd sunday and last night, thinking I should again tonight, what do you think?


----------



## pichi

saturday! that's ages away!! lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome geordie :)

Without seeing your chart, it's hard to say, however a dip and then a rise above previous temp range would suggest ov. Best thing to do is keep temping and if you have a couple more temps at the higher range, then that would definitely suggest ov.

Are you using fertilityfriend.com to chart?

P.S I'd bd tonight just to be sure.


----------



## foxyloxy28

lol I know pichi, but I used my last test on sunday and won't be able to get any more till parents head home on Friday. :dohh:


----------



## geordiemoo

Thanks foxy. Will keep an eye on the temps over the next few days, keeping everything crossed. Yes i'm using ff, haven't got the vip membership though, just the basic. 

Sending babydust to you, fingers crossed for your test on Saturday!


----------



## NicoleB

Hot damn Foxy look at your chart... :)


----------



## nevertogether

WOW foxy, your chart looks AWESOME! :shock:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Saturday?! OMG Foxy! Aren't you chewing your fingers off in anticipation? That chart is amazing! And there can be no mistake when you ov-ed so you are definitely on 15dpo which I don't think has ever happened before has it? I want to drive down to the coast today and hand you a blimen test!! lol xxx


----------



## pichi

Fish&Chips said:


> Saturday?! OMG Foxy! Aren't you chewing your fingers off in anticipation? That chart is amazing! And there can be no mistake when you ov-ed so you are definitely on 15dpo which I don't think has ever happened before has it? I want to drive down to the coast today and hand you a blimen test!! lol xxx

haha i was thinking the same thing. just want to send you a test to take in the post because the suspense is killing me! 

i hope its a bfp for lovely foxy :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SmileyShazza

I'm glad I'm not the only one considering sending Foxy and emergency test or two in the post! :haha:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! Foxy you do have a great looking chart. I truly hope its a BFP!!!!

FF says my chart is triphasic? Is that good or bad? what does it mean?

Hope everyone is well!:hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies! Foxy you do have a great looking chart. I truly hope its a BFP!!!!
> 
> FF says my chart is triphasic? Is that good or bad? what does it mean?
> 
> Hope everyone is well!:hugs:

That is definitely good! Your chart is looking awesome!

Triphasic simply means that there is a second rise in temps post-ov. A lot of tri-phasic charts go on to be BFPs, but not always. But it is a good sign!

FF explains it better than I...https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic-chart.html


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOL! At this rate she'll be inundated with tests in the post!


----------



## Tierney

OMG Foxy your chart looks great, I can't believe you've got to wait until Saturday to test!!! Fxd for ya x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Firedancer41 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Foxy you do have a great looking chart. I truly hope its a BFP!!!!
> 
> FF says my chart is triphasic? Is that good or bad? what does it mean?
> 
> Hope everyone is well!:hugs:
> 
> That is definitely good! Your chart is looking awesome!
> 
> Triphasic simply means that there is a second rise in temps post-ov. A lot of tri-phasic charts go on to be BFPs, but not always. But it is a good sign!
> 
> FF explains it better than I...https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic-chart.htmlClick to expand...

Ok great! Well, Im praying it turns into a BFP. Thanks for your help.:happydance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:rofl: :rofl: you ladies are so funny :)

Everyone down to mine for a POAS party!! :yipee:

How about one of you lovely pregnant ladies POAS for me and send it to me :) That way I will definitely get a BFP! :haha:

I will try and do it sooner if AF stays away.

Fiksh&Chips I'm glad you think that I ov'd on CD19 - I made a small adjustment to a pre-ov temp this morning and it set my ov date to CD30!! I nearly keeled over and promptly made the change back. It was nothing major, just that I had woken up 30 or 40 mins later than all my other temps, so have made a small adjustment! :wacko:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I am pretty darn sure you didn't ov on CD30!!! lol. I'm so excited for you... however am not prepared to send you a pee-ed on stick!! xx


----------



## pichi

haha me either. don't think you'd want a stick thats had my pee pee on it through the post some how lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

It would look like we are the mafia or something!! We might get reported!


----------



## shaerichelle

Pickle I dont know :cry: :wacko:


----------



## pickle76

Shannon, have sent you private message xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

:rofl: the 'bump mafia' :haha:

I'm scared lol last month I thought I'd ov'd on CD14 (I think) but turned out I'd ov'd 4 days later :wacko: hoping that isn't the case this cycle!


----------



## mandy121

foxy ur charts looks exellent x


----------



## nevertogether

i want to join the foxy PAOS party please! where do i sign up??


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: Never - you're more than welcome. Although we need the weather to improve!


----------



## mrskcbrown

mandy121 said:


> foxy ur charts looks exellent x

Congrats on your BFP! I missed this Mandy!


----------



## nevertogether

we can have it in germany, nice and warm today, hehe!


----------



## Helly

Test foxy! Im supposed to be staying off here and I cant with not knowing! Plus i wont have internet access for 9 days from Thursday night :(


----------



## nevertogether

oops, sounds like you should test NOW so helly knows..hehe..:rofl:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: I'm sorry Helly, I will try hun.


----------



## moochacha

Oh did I hear something about a party? :cake: I'm always up for a party especially a poas party with my bump mafia girlies. Lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

moochacha said:


> Oh did I hear something about a party? :cake: I'm always up for a party especially a poas party with my bump mafia girlies. Lol

:rofl:


----------



## foxyloxy28

moochacha - I just noticed that Sandra and Gail are almost identical in their predictions :yipee: So promising :)


----------



## dandybrush

moochacha you and i can fly over together for the party :)

my temps are still down no AF (getting quite frustrated) anyone have any tips to make AF show up???


----------



## NicoleB

Oh hell y'all aren't having a party without me now hehe.. I say I'll pick y'all up in my new car..


----------



## Sweetmama26

OMG foxy you better test girl!!!! Look at that chart!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

wooo AF is here i think :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: nice like LP and i feel normal first AF for 3.5 months!! 

its only light atm will let you know for certain soon when i know


----------



## moochacha

I'm glad you're feeling good hun, very nice cycle you just had I really hope you catch that eggie this new cycle!!! :dust: :dust: I'm going to be cheering for you woohoo


----------



## moochacha

mrskcbrown said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Foxy you do have a great looking chart. I truly hope its a BFP!!!!
> 
> FF says my chart is triphasic? Is that good or bad? what does it mean?
> 
> Hope everyone is well!:hugs:
> 
> That is definitely good! Your chart is looking awesome!
> 
> Triphasic simply means that there is a second rise in temps post-ov. A lot of tri-phasic charts go on to be BFPs, but not always. But it is a good sign!
> 
> FF explains it better than I...https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic-chart.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> Ok great! Well, Im praying it turns into a BFP. Thanks for your help.:happydance:Click to expand...

Your chart is looking AMAZING!! Massive temp raise woohoo looking like a bfp to me :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

ok so do i go on my chart and edit it to make today CD1? or just make my temp tomorrow morning CD1?


----------



## nevertogether

if you have a heavy flow i would make today CD1 dandy. got my cross hairs today, :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

nice looking chart never :)

its not heavy, light atm but constant as in every time i wipe there is ....stuff? i might make today cd1 and start my vitex tonight


----------



## moochacha

Yeah just put in FF light and it will make it CD 1. Cd one is the first day of any blood that isn't spotting, well according to my doctor anyway


----------



## foxyloxy28

Glad your cycle worked out ok Dandy. Perfect LP and ovulation :)

Good luck for your new cycle.

:)


----------



## nevertogether

16DPO, wow, hell yeah foxy! :happydance: i'm thinking of what kind of stuff i want to bring to the PAOS party, hehe


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: instead of bringing food & drink it's a case of bringing every type of HPT going :rofl:

Can anyone draw blood? :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm Combat Life Saver certified Foxy, I can! Haha..Just did it last month too :) :)


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> :haha: instead of bringing food & drink it's a case of bringing every type of HPT going :rofl:
> 
> Can anyone draw blood? :haha:

Hehe I can Im really good at it as well  see I knew 6 years at med/nursing school would pay off lol!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: come on over then ladies.... :)

Never - is it tomorrow you get to see your man?

It's my dad's birthday today, so we are out for the day. I'll catch up later on :flower:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oh god, I feel like AF is gonna arrive :( Noooooooooo :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

good luck foxy :) thanx guys im happy with my LP length and that AF has arrived and am hoping next month is the month


----------



## SmileyShazza

foxyloxy28 said:


> Oh god, I feel like AF is gonna arrive :( Noooooooooo :haha:

:af: :af: :af: :af:

Don't worry Foxy I've got it covered................

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10272/50cal.gif

:thumbup:


----------



## fifi-folle

Foxy I hope she stays away, when I've had bfps I have had the heavy dragging feeling of AF approaching, hope it's just the changes in your uterus of being pregnant! Thinking of you x

AFM not trying too hard this month, not temping, focusing on moving house in 6 weeks. Got appt with m/c clinic on 11th so hoping they can help. I am still stalking this thread just trying to take a step back from ttc currently.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Any news Foxy? I got AF type pains when I got my BFP so it aint over yet Mrs!


----------



## mrskcbrown

moochacha said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Foxy you do have a great looking chart. I truly hope its a BFP!!!!
> 
> FF says my chart is triphasic? Is that good or bad? what does it mean?
> 
> Hope everyone is well!:hugs:
> 
> That is definitely good! Your chart is looking awesome!
> 
> Triphasic simply means that there is a second rise in temps post-ov. A lot of tri-phasic charts go on to be BFPs, but not always. But it is a good sign!
> 
> FF explains it better than I...https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic-chart.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> Ok great! Well, Im praying it turns into a BFP. Thanks for your help.:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Your chart is looking AMAZING!! Massive temp raise woohoo looking like a bfp to me :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah it seems to keep going up. My cycle usually ends/begins on the 34th day so only 2 more days to go. Last time this month I was dropping by now. Only time will tell. Thanks!!:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

OMG Foxy, I really think you ARE pregnant, I got AF type cramping when I was pregnant too


----------



## pichi

I also got af cramping before my bfp


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks ladies - it wasn't so much cfamping, just the uneasy feeling I get before AF. It only lasted an hour or so. Nothing much else going on so far today! :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

good luck foxy! i get to see DH for a few hours on saturday. i'm very excited :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: Never. Be gentle with him, you need to make good use of him this month :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

haha, foxy, i'm not sure if i can be! :rofl: what i want to do! :blush:


----------



## foxyloxy28

nevertogether said:


> haha, foxy, i'm not sure if i can be! :rofl: what i want to do! :blush:

:rofl: I think perhaps your DH should be very afraid :haha: Hope you have a fab time together :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

I can't remember who it was on here who was trying Robutussin cough medicene for increasing EWCM I think it was Moochacha and there was someone else.

Can you let me know how you got on and did it make any difference?


----------



## nevertogether

bed time. hoping i wake up to foxy 17DPO. :happydance:


----------



## pichi

argh i wish you'd just test now foxy - i'm excited for you! lol


----------



## NicoleB

SmileyShazza said:


> I can't remember who it was on here who was trying Robutussin cough medicene for increasing EWCM I think it was Moochacha and there was someone else.
> 
> Can you let me know how you got on and did it make any difference?

I was taking Robitussin in January because I was really dry after the birth of my last baby and it really helped me a lot I took the recommended dose on the bottle. I only needed it that cycle. the little time I used it it worked and I pregnant that cycle. I went on to lose it but that of course had nothing to do with me taking the Robitussin


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm likin your chart Nicole :)


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> SmileyShazza said:
> 
> 
> I can't remember who it was on here who was trying Robutussin cough medicene for increasing EWCM I think it was Moochacha and there was someone else.
> 
> Can you let me know how you got on and did it make any difference?
> 
> I was taking Robitussin in January because I was really dry after the birth of my last baby and it really helped me a lot I took the recommended dose on the bottle. I only needed it that cycle. the little time I used it it worked and I pregnant that cycle. I went on to lose it but that of course had nothing to do with me taking the RobitussinClick to expand...

Yeah I took it last cycle but only because I was taking Clomid and my Doctor recommended taking it because it was my first cycle taking Clomid we didn't know how it would react with my CM. I found it made my CM very watery and the Doctor said its because the Robitussin is used if you have thick CM and loosens it up making it easier for the :spermy: to penetrate it. 

This cycle I didn't take it because I have normal CM just not enough of it but I used FertileCM https://www.fertilecm.com and I tell you this stuff really works. I've never in my life had loads of CM like that. On my most fertile day DH even asked if I was using loads of preseed hahaha tmi i know but omg...

Just to add to the tmi this cycle I had so much CM for a good 3 days when I went to the bathroom and wiped the tissue was covered in EWCM I freaked out. The good super strong CM type as well. So I would totally recommend anyone with lacking CM to use fertileCM. I only took it 3 days before my fertile period 2 tablets 3 times a day. So it's going to last a few cycles as well, I also took it when I got my bfp in Jan and I remember raving on about it then as well.

:dust:


----------



## moochacha

nevertogether said:


> haha, foxy, i'm not sure if i can be! :rofl: what i want to do! :blush:

Wooohooo how exciting I'm sooo happy for you!! awwww :flower:


OMG foxy - I'm dying here waiting for your 17 DPO temp  Why oh why is there a time difference? :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

haha moochacha you are funny :hugs: there there:hugs: you only have to wait till tonight...like me :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetmama26

OMG Foxy 17 DPO you're defo preggers no go buy a test girl!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: 17DPO!!


----------



## JB3

omg foxy

HAPPY 17DPO DAY

you need to go test, please, i dont think my nerves can take it lol


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> :yipee: 17DPO!!

Omg you're pregnant!!!!


----------



## xshell79

:test: :test: :test: foxy 

im hoping to test on saturday if :af: stays away shes due tomo!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:rofl: OH has gone to the shop over the road (co-op for those of us in the UK). Not sure they do HPTs, but he's on the look out!

Will of course update you all on his return. Still not holding out much hope. Concluded that if I didn't ov on CD19, the next possible day was 8DPO, so should I get a BFN today, then will have to wait till Tuesday ish to see if AF arrives :(

I've never had a cycle longer than 34 days (only the one that long), so hope my body hasn't decided to trick me with one now! :haha:

Good luck Shell - hope AF is a no show :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fx'd for you Foxy!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks peace :)


----------



## pickle76

Hope this is it Foxy and DPO is correct! xx


----------



## pichi

I'm pretty sure you are 17dpo. The co-op do hpts, they have first responce ones :)

Good luck!


----------



## moochacha

Good luck foxy!!! :dust:


----------



## moochacha

xshell79 said:


> :test: :test: :test: foxy
> 
> im hoping to test on saturday if :af: stays away shes due tomo!

Good xshell I hope its a bfp!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks ladies. No tests in the shop, so gotta wait till atleast tomorrow now! Grr back @ qork tomorrow too! Pants!


----------



## moochacha

oh noooooooo!!! :( :hugs: I saw you had left a message and I felt all this excitement hoping to hear the good news!!! Are you feeling any symptoms?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck for tomorrow Foxy!! Darn that stupid shop near you! xxx


----------



## dandybrush

wow 17DPO i soo think you are preggers...there is a wittle fox cub on the way!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

The suspense is blooming killing me so I can only imagine how you must be feeling Foxy!

Hoping and praying for a little fox club in your tummy :)


----------



## pichi

hah i don't think we can all wait till saturday!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: you ladies are so funny. I've got no symptoms, so I'm still not hopeful. I will try and pick up a test on the w( back from work tomorrow :)

Thanks for all the support ladies - I hope I don't disappoint with a bfn :dohh:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Good luck Foxy. You wont disappoint us with a BFN, we understand.:hugs:

My temp is up again:happydance: and AF is due tomorrow. Hopefully she is a no show, if so Ill test saturday as well.:thumbup:


----------



## moochacha

mrskcbrown said:


> Good luck Foxy. You wont disappoint us with a BFN, we understand.:hugs:
> 
> My temp is up again:happydance: and AF is due tomorrow. Hopefully she is a no show, if so Ill test saturday as well.:thumbup:

wooohooo good luck hun when are you going to test? chart is looking very good indeed.

Foxy - You wouldn't disappoint us with a BFN where here as your support network :hugs:


----------



## impatient

Good luck Foxy!!! I've been stalking your chart everyday!!!


----------



## nevertogether

yay foxy 17DPO :happydance: i'm with every one on here...i'm feeling a :bfp: coming soon!!


----------



## impatient

Good luck Foxy!!! I've been stalking your chart everyday!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

moochacha said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Foxy. You wont disappoint us with a BFN, we understand.:hugs:
> 
> My temp is up again:happydance: and AF is due tomorrow. Hopefully she is a no show, if so Ill test saturday as well.:thumbup:
> 
> wooohooo good luck hun when are you going to test? chart is looking very good indeed.
> 
> Foxy - You wouldn't disappoint us with a BFN where here as your support network :hugs:Click to expand...

Unfortunately moochacha, FF moved my O date but its fine. Ill just test next week. I think my chart still looks pretty good. May test mon or tuesday. Time will tell.:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

it still does look good to me mrskc! nice temp rises every day


----------



## foxyloxy28

I managed to test ladies! :bfn: on a digi. How pants. Big old fat Not Pregnant :(


----------



## nevertogether

what the hell! i still just can't find it true! :nope:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Eh? That's odd. Maybe your hormone levels are still too low. The digis aren't as sensitive as the FRERs


----------



## pickle76

Sorry Foxy x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Fish&Chips. Feeling a bit deflated, but hey ho. Hopefully I won't have to wait too much longer for AF or a BFP!

I do wonder if i may not produce much of the hormone - I'm convinced I had a chemical or similar in Sept, but got a bfn a few hours before bleeding and severe pain :wacko: 

I dunno, maybe I'm clutching at straws! :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've heard so many stories of women not getting a BFP on a test until way in to their pregnancy. It's very possible and you can't have OV-ed any later than you did and you've never been 17dpo before. FX you get an answer soon. x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks :) I did wonder if perhaps ov was actually at 8/9 DPO :wacko: guess I'll have to wait and see. Will probably pic up a different non digi test on the weekend and see what happens. :)


----------



## pickle76

Foxy I did wonder that too. Even if ov was then instead, you BD'd soon before so there's still a chance! But hopefully FF is right and it's just still too early for you. Thinking of you![-o&lt;


----------



## Fish&Chips

I suppose it's possible but you've never ov-ed that late and the EWCM you had before that then doesn't make sense. FX the next test gives you a BFP. x


----------



## xshell79

try using fmu that cud be why foxy!!! fx for ur :bfp:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks hun. I'm starting to have mild twinges on the left side, so maybe something will happen soon.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Shell. I was thinking that. I'll wait till sun probably and also pick up some other tests :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:Foxy:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Yeah another couple of days, some other HPT's and FMU could make all the difference! :hugs: Foxy x

Hugs to all you ladies in the 2WW!

I got an appointment through for the breast screening clinic today. Next Wed. Have been holding it together but had a major wobble last night:sad1: Anyway at least I'll find out what the lump is v soon.


----------



## nevertogether

good luck pickle! hope all is well hun... :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Never xx

Not long til you get to see your hubby yay! xx


----------



## nevertogether

yes! only have to wait tomorrow and we are sneaking a visit in saturday! :yippe:!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck Pickle.


----------



## pickle76

Woo-hoo Never! Have a great time! x

Thanks Fish&Chips:wacko:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck hun x :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Foxy:flower:


----------



## dandybrush

yes pickle..good luck fxed it turn out to be nothing


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Yeah another couple of days, some other HPT's and FMU could make all the difference! :hugs: Foxy x
> 
> Hugs to all you ladies in the 2WW!
> 
> I got an appointment through for the breast screening clinic today. Next Wed. Have been holding it together but had a major wobble last night:sad1: Anyway at least I'll find out what the lump is v soon.

:hugs: good luck sweetheart!!! :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Good luck pickle my thoughts will be with you!! :hugs:

Foxy - That chart of yours suggest otherwise I agree with Fish&Chips :hugs:

Never - have a blast!!! 

As for me I'm not too sure I ovulated this cycle, I haven't felt any signs to suggest ovulation though I did have very tender breasts but I don't know if that was in relation to going up in weights in body pump in chests I really went hard at the gym the day before so called ovulation. 

My temps are still sooo low :( ahhh I hate my body.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. Does FF have my O date right? CD26 or cd28? What do you think?
Moochacha, my body is just as stupid!:nope:

*Chart similar to mine*:https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/...le=2010-05-02&pattern=3&Action=Update+Overlay with that 2dpo dip.

Thanks ladies


----------



## Sweetmama26

Pickle - Good luck lady! 

Never - Have some fun with Hubby on Saturday!

Foxy - I still feel you are pregnant!


----------



## pickle76

Thanks everyone:hugs:

Aww Moochacha - hope it was ov and that your temps confirm it a bit more clearly v soon....

mrskcbrown - I'd have said cd28 based on your temps but think FF has put it at cd26 because of the fertile CM you recorded for that day. So I guess I'd stick with what FF says.


----------



## Cornbread

Hi! I'm new to charting, this is actually my first month. Won't be complete data I guess b/c I didn't have a BBT thermometer until a few days into my cycle but oh well. I should still be able to tell when I ovulate right?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Cornbread said:


> Hi! I'm new to charting, this is actually my first month. Won't be complete data I guess b/c I didn't have a BBT thermometer until a few days into my cycle but oh well. I should still be able to tell when I ovulate right?

:hi: Welcome to the thread :)

A few missing temps at the beginning of your cycle shouldn't make much difference at all :D

Is your BBT thermo a .2 decimal place one? They are the best and give you a more accurate reading.

If you are not already, I'd recommend using fertilityfriend.com :)

Look forward to watching your chart develop over the next few weeks.


----------



## moochacha

oooh foxy is that the highest temp you've had???? :O


----------



## foxyloxy28

moochacha said:


> oooh foxy is that the highest temp you've had???? :O

Yes hun it is - however I am just a bit sunburnt!!! :haha: Not sore, just a bit tender and resembling a half cooked lobster. So I think this has probably upped my temp slightly. It would probably have been 98.34 (the highest temp I have in my previous cycles).

I'm pretty much convinced that I'm out this cycle. I probably ovulated on CD28 or around then and so didn't DTD enough :(

Roll on AF so I can start again :haha:

How are you moochacha? :D


----------



## Sweetmama26

I don't think you are out Foxy, don't second guess your self!!! I think your chart is looking very triphasic!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks sweetmama :)

How are you?


----------



## NicoleB

I agree with sweetmama, Foxy your chart looks triphasic.. :)


----------



## nevertogether

i'm with these smart ladies foxy.. haven't counted you out yet! :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks ladies.

My mobile phone has died (it's only a couple of months old!) so I won't be around much (until it's fixed) as I do all my charting and BnB from there generally!

I'll try and pop on the pc to keep up with the thread.

Hope you all have a great weekend :D x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Foxy - I'm still really ill, I have this massive infection in my ears that is NOT going away!


----------



## sahrene1978

hi girls!!! Foxy I so am hoping you are wrong and the girls are right! Sorry I have been dealing wuth some stuff. But we really need some BFP's!!!!

Sahrene


----------



## JB3

Foxy, cant believe your not going to be around much when were waiting on you bfp. You better have good news when you get back

xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sweetmama - so sorry to hear you are still ill. I hope your doctor can help you get rid of the infection asap. :hugs:

Sahrene - lovely chart hun :) Great rise after o (I'm very jealous) :)

Assuming CD28 was actually ov (I really, really hope not :haha:) then AF is due Thursday! Ahh that's such a long time to wait. My 2ww has turned into almost a 3ww! :rofl:


----------



## foxyloxy28

NicoleB said:


> I agree with sweetmama, Foxy your chart looks triphasic.. :)

I think your chart is looking great hun :) Hoping to see a BFP in a few more days time :yipee:


----------



## sahrene1978

foxyloxy28 said:


> Sweetmama - so sorry to hear you are still ill. I hope your doctor can help you get rid of the infection asap. :hugs:
> 
> Sahrene - lovely chart hun :) Great rise after o (I'm very jealous) :)
> 
> Assuming CD28 was actually ov (I really, really hope not :haha:) then AF is due Thursday! Ahh that's such a long time to wait. My 2ww has turned into almost a 3ww! :rofl:

Thanks Foxy! I just hope we bd'ed enough. We kinda had an argument the day I O'ed so no nooky :( but we gave it a good try before that..

Sahrene


----------



## sahrene1978

foxyloxy28 said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> I agree with sweetmama, Foxy your chart looks triphasic.. :)
> 
> I think your chart is looking great hun :) Hoping to see a BFP in a few more days time :yipee:Click to expand...

Nicole! Your chart is awesome! Come on sticky Bean!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

sahrene1978 said:


> Thanks Foxy! I just hope we bd'ed enough. We kinda had an argument the day I O'ed so no nooky :( but we gave it a good try before that..
> Sahrene

Looks like you had bd covered anyway hun :)

Unlike me - if CD28 was ov :haha: :dohh:


----------



## sahrene1978

foxyloxy28 said:


> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Foxy! I just hope we bd'ed enough. We kinda had an argument the day I O'ed so no nooky :( but we gave it a good try before that..
> Sahrene
> 
> Looks like you had bd covered anyway hun :)
> 
> Unlike me - if CD28 was ov :haha: :dohh:Click to expand...

That is exactly what happen to me last month! So I totally understand...


----------



## NicoleB

Sahrene, You chart looks great hoping to see bfp form you soon..


----------



## NicoleB

I hope so Foxy I'm not getting my hopes up...well trying not to haha


----------



## moochacha

can someone help me with my chart please!! I'm not sure I've ovulated yet :( though I have no CM.
I took my temp this morning and it was 35.93 taking my crosshairs away but I was freezing and didn't get much sleep so I went back to sleep and had a good solid sleep in and got 36.22.
This chart is sooo different to my normal, I didn't even get ovulation cramps... :( I need help I don't know if I should go with the first temp which takes my crosshairs away or sleep in temp??

I wonder if this is another anovulation cycle. :(


----------



## Sweetmama26

Oh foxy get that CD28 outta your head right now!!! 

And the doctor is not able to do anything, unless it gets worse, he'll have to take my tubes out of my ears, give my ears a break then put them back in, we think what happened is maybe some bacteria got on them and coated them when he put them in last June, I've had an infection on and off since then!


----------



## foxyloxy28

moochacha - your chart certainly is different! 

I would go with the 2nd temp for now. Depending on the next few days temps, you can always change it if needs be :)

:hugs: sweetmama. What a nightmare. Thinking of you :)


----------



## moochacha

Thanks foxy!! I guess we'll just have to keep up bd till my temps are higher. :( zzzzzz lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: moochacha - hoping you see confirmed ov soon hun.

Wakey wakey Nicole, I wanna see this morning's temp :rofl:


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> :haha: moochacha - hoping you see confirmed ov soon hun.
> 
> Wakey wakey Nicole, I wanna see this morning's temp :rofl:

98.81..I dont think I've ever had a temp this high in my lp before..without being pg..


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: moochacha - hoping you see confirmed ov soon hun.
> 
> Wakey wakey Nicole, I wanna see this morning's temp :rofl:
> 
> 98.81..I dont think I've ever had a temp this high in my lp before..without being pg..Click to expand...

wooohooo you're both pregnant!!! OMG!!! :happydance:


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: moochacha - hoping you see confirmed ov soon hun.
> 
> Wakey wakey Nicole, I wanna see this morning's temp :rofl:
> 
> 98.81..I dont think I've ever had a temp this high in my lp before..without being pg..Click to expand...
> 
> wooohooo you're both pregnant!!! OMG!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

:hugs: I hope you're right.. :)


----------



## Firedancer41

I got up to use the bathroom this a.m. about 45 mins. before I usually temp (should have done it then but didn't think about it). My temp was ridiculously high at wake time (97.58) so I discarded it, but I thought FF showed discarded temps, just not connected to the rest of the chart-is there a setting to show them?


----------



## shaerichelle

you can use the temp corrector Lisa.

I dont know much about discarded temps.


----------



## shaerichelle

I did it for you...putting you wake up at 7:30 and you woke up at 6:45 (even though these are prob not right) and it says 97.73


----------



## shaerichelle

I discarded one of mine and they show a dot and no connection


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck Foxy and Nicole.


----------



## Firedancer41

shaerichelle said:


> you can use the temp corrector Lisa.
> 
> I dont know much about discarded temps.

But the temp corrector will only make it higher, which is way wrong. I for sure haven't ov'ed yet, and I should be in the 96's, not 97's.

The temp doesn't show, which is fine, but I can't figure out how some people have a hanging temp that is not connected-I know those are discarded temps.


----------



## foxyloxy28

It may show when you put in tomorrow's temp Firedancer :)

Nicole - :yipee: :yipee: so hoping you're up the duff :D


----------



## pichi

my god - foxy you're still going without any show of af or a bfp? it must be driving you mad! its driving me mad haha!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: pichi - strangely enough I'm not bothered by it, which is a bit weird in itself :haha:

I'm resigned to AF showing, just a case of when (most likely Weds). Don't want another freaky cycle like this one though!

I bought a pack of 2 Boots HPTs this morning - just in case I feel an urge to POAS (unlikely!). I was looking at my chart, and even if I didn't ov till CD28, the pattern is still different to the rest of my charts.

How are you? x


----------



## pichi

im good thanks hun. just sitting out in the conservatory and it is roasting! seen a nice swing seat in mothercare £149 down to £75! so want it but, OH thinks it looks snobby because you can stick your ipod on it and play baby some music :haha:

technically if you usually have a 12/13 lp then you should only have 2 to 3 more days to wait till af if indeed you OV'd on the day we thought was an implantation dip. maybe you are just going to be one of these people that don't have a bfp confirmed by a hpt


----------



## foxyloxy28

I say get the swing :) sounds lovely - especially for summer months :)

Hopefull I am one of those people. I don't know how common that is though? If AF is a no show by Weds, I'll book myself in for a test at the GP.


----------



## xshell79

hey foxy i seem to be in limbo land too im 17dpo and tested twice today once with a 25mlu which i got :bfn: so went to get some 10mlu tests and got :bfn: again...guess im out this cycle just wish af would hurry up now!!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry about your BFNs Shell - same boat as me definitely.

Roll on BFPs or AF! :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Oh Foxy I hope you are one of those people who doesn't get a pos with HPT and only with blood! I hope you've got a bun in that oven!

Nicole Your chart is looking great I hope you are preggers


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks sweetmama :)


----------



## dandybrush

NicoleB said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: moochacha - hoping you see confirmed ov soon hun.
> 
> Wakey wakey Nicole, I wanna see this morning's temp :rofl:
> 
> 98.81..I dont think I've ever had a temp this high in my lp before..without being pg..Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance:could it be? another BFP on the way??? :flower:



xshell79 said:


> hey foxy i seem to be in limbo land too im 17dpo and tested twice today once with a 25mlu which i got :bfn: so went to get some 10mlu tests and got :bfn: again...guess im out this cycle just wish af would hurry up now!!!!

fxed you get a result soon AF or BFP :flower:


----------



## NicoleB

I hope it is..I'm gonna test Monday maybe when I'm 11dpo lp is 13 days may wait until af is due..all tho I don't think I'll be able to.. :haha:


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> I hope it is..I'm gonna test Monday maybe when I'm 11dpo lp is 13 days may wait until af is due..all tho I don't think I'll be able to.. :haha:

Hehe I wouldn't either, like last cycle I started testing at like 8 DPO  but luckily for me I'm not phased by a BFN.

Your chart looks amazing I think you're going to be seeing two pink lines!!!


Foxy and xshel - Hope its a bfp!!! :hugs:


----------



## sahrene1978

NicoleB said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: moochacha - hoping you see confirmed ov soon hun.
> 
> Wakey wakey Nicole, I wanna see this morning's temp :rofl:
> 
> 98.81..I dont think I've ever had a temp this high in my lp before..without being pg..Click to expand...

Wow Nicole!! I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning ladies

Big temp drop for me this morning :( HAd a pretty rubbish night's sleep - dogs kept coming in and out of the room, I lost count at the amount of times I was woken up!

I have adjusted ov day to CD28 as I think that's more realistic.

How are you all today?


----------



## Helly

Foxy glad you've changed it. I wasn't sure, fingers crossed for you. Good luck Nicole! I'm in Portugal weather is fab. Love to you all x
ve


----------



## dandybrush

NicoleB said:


> I hope it is..I'm gonna test Monday maybe when I'm 11dpo lp is 13 days may wait until af is due..all tho I don't think I'll be able to.. :haha:

good luck with holding out...I struggle with that :wacko:



foxyloxy28 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Big temp drop for me this morning :( HAd a pretty rubbish night's sleep - dogs kept coming in and out of the room, I lost count at the amount of times I was woken up!
> 
> I have adjusted ov day to CD28 as I think that's more realistic.
> 
> How are you all today?

:( oh no :(


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> I hope it is..I'm gonna test Monday maybe when I'm 11dpo lp is 13 days may wait until af is due..all tho I don't think I'll be able to.. :haha:
> 
> Hehe I wouldn't either, like last cycle I started testing at like 8 DPO  but luckily for me I'm not phased by a BFN.
> 
> Your chart looks amazing I think you're going to be seeing two pink lines!!!
> 
> 
> Foxy and xshel - Hope its a bfp!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I've started at 6dpo before :haha: 
I'm not phased by them either..I figure if it's going to happen it will..if not then it's gods way of saying something.


----------



## NicoleB

Helly said:


> Foxy glad you've changed it. I wasn't sure, fingers crossed for you. Good luck Nicole! I'm in Portugal weather is fab. Love to you all x
> ve

Enjoy sweetie!! &#9829;


----------



## NicoleB

sahrene1978 said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: moochacha - hoping you see confirmed ov soon hun.
> 
> Wakey wakey Nicole, I wanna see this morning's temp :rofl:
> 
> 98.81..I dont think I've ever had a temp this high in my lp before..without being pg..Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Nicole!! I am so excited for you!!!Click to expand...

Your chart is looking great honey.. I hope you got it.. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Big temp drop for me this morning :( HAd a pretty rubbish night's sleep - dogs kept coming in and out of the room, I lost count at the amount of times I was woken up!
> 
> I have adjusted ov day to CD28 as I think that's more realistic.
> 
> How are you all today?

I cant see the adjustment honey but your chart still looks good to me..&#9829;


----------



## Sweetmama26

Can someone answer me a quick question and direct me to where I can find information. My cousin has a 38 day Cycle(weird cuz that's what mine average) and she's wondering if it is possible to ovulate on CD9. I told her no but I want to be sure. I've never ov'd before cycle day 16 ever


----------



## NicoleB

Sweetmama26 said:


> Can someone answer me a quick question and direct me to where I can find information. My cousin has a 38 day Cycle(weird cuz that's what mine average) and she's wondering if it is possible to ovulate on CD9. I told her no but I want to be sure. I've never ov'd before cycle day 16 ever

Yep she could just because she has a average 38 day cycle doesn't mean she cant ovulate earlier one month! your ovulation date can change it's your lp that usually stays the same! I Od cd 27 last cycle and cd 19 this cycle..


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Big temp drop for me this morning :( HAd a pretty rubbish night's sleep - dogs kept coming in and out of the room, I lost count at the amount of times I was woken up!
> 
> I have adjusted ov day to CD28 as I think that's more realistic.
> 
> How are you all today?

Now I see the change and your chart still looks goo to me honey. :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

FF was playing up earlier for some reason. I have put all my original temps in - bar 2.

My major problem (as it appears to be every month :haha:) is having to get up early on the day I believe I ov. On CD19 I had to wake up @ 6:10 to give OH a lift to work. Temp was 97.45 @ 6:10. (My temps go up in the following stages: 97.45, 97.58, 97.60, 97.73, 97.86 etc) so, I was trying to pick a realistic adjustment figure. I opted to 97.73 as 6:10 is a good 50 mins before I usually temp and going by my follwoing day's temps of 97.60 @ 6:40 (x2), I figured either 97.60 or 97.73 was pretty accurate.

Any thoughts?

I re-temped this morning after falling straight back to sleep for almost 2 hours and my temp was 98.34. I had a really pants night sleep - waking regularly through the night and had the fan on full blast on me and the covers partially off, so perhaps that made my original temp lower! :wacko:

Ok, I'm clutching at straws :haha: just don't want to see AF in 2 days time!


----------



## foxyloxy28

If you ovulate on CD9 of a 38 day cycle, that is an unusually long LP and well outside the 'normal' range.

As Nicole says, you can ovulate at any point in the cycle, your LP will only vary by 1 or 2 days :)

I'd guess that if she ovulates on CD9, then her cycle would be a lot shorter than the average 38 :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

NicoleB said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> Big temp drop for me this morning :( HAd a pretty rubbish night's sleep - dogs kept coming in and out of the room, I lost count at the amount of times I was woken up!
> 
> I have adjusted ov day to CD28 as I think that's more realistic.
> 
> How are you all today?
> 
> Now I see the change and your chart still looks goo to me honey. :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm feeling reassured that you've also had a drop today :haha: hoping it's nothing for either of us.

I can't believe we are almost the same DPO when our cycles are usually so different to each other :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

foxyloxy28 said:


> If you ovulate on CD9 of a 38 day cycle, that is an unusually long LP and well outside the 'normal' range.
> 
> As Nicole says, you can ovulate at any point in the cycle, your LP will only vary by 1 or 2 days :)
> 
> I'd guess that if she ovulates on CD9, then her cycle would be a lot shorter than the average 38 :)

That's the thing, her LPs have always been the same, same with her Cycle's. I'm the one that's not "normal" My CD's are all over the place, I just average a 38 day cycle. But according to her digi OPK she ov'd on cycle day 9, so like 2 days ago, which would give her a HELL of a long lp.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hmm that's crazy! Has she spoken with a Dr about it? I think an LP over 18-20 days is considered abnormal.


----------



## Sweetmama26

No she's never ov'd on CD9 before I don't think. She's seeing a FS right now because her and her husband are trying for a baby and she has to take trigger shots because they are doing IUI so she has to monitor her ovulation


----------



## pickle76

Hi all,

Haven't posted for a while but have been quietly stalking you all! Hope everyone's ok. There are some great charts around! So hoping the BFP's are just around the corner for you ladies!

I'm having a bit of a dilemma - we decided not to try this month until after I've been to the breast clinic about this lump. Just in case it is something and I need treatment. I was sure I wouldn't ovulate until after then anyway - my appointment is Wednesday and I thought my very early ov day last month was probably just a one off. But my chart is now looking quite similar to last month and my temps have risen every day for 4 days! I haven't had a positive OPK yet so maybe not....Just really don't want to miss a month of trying but think it would be a good idea to get the all clear about the lump first. Aargh! Please don't let me ovulate before Wed! What do you think looking at my chart? xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm afraid it is looking suspiciously like ov to me hun :dohh:

Good luck for Wednesday :D


----------



## pickle76

foxyloxy28 said:


> I'm afraid it is looking suspiciously like ov to me hun :dohh:
> 
> Good luck for Wednesday :D

:dohh::dohh::dohh: Yep we'll see :haha: Thanks Foxy. Hope you're ok after your weird hopeful/doubtful month. And there's still a chance if those little spermies stayed around for a while! As for me I suppose this will give me a chance to observe my cycle and signs for another month, as last month was my first decent cycle.

Ooh it's thundering and raining hard here. Summer eh?!


----------



## impatient

Goodluck at your apointment pickle!! Look on the bright side...at least you are OVing:)


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: impatient - I can't really complain about my 'long' cycle having just looked at yours :wacko: :flower:


----------



## pickle76

impatient said:


> Goodluck at your apointment pickle!! Look on the bright side...at least you are OVing:)

Thank you xx

I know what it's like to not be ovulating - really hoping things work out for you. Yeah I'm really thankful to be ovulating now. Hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> Big temp drop for me this morning :( HAd a pretty rubbish night's sleep - dogs kept coming in and out of the room, I lost count at the amount of times I was woken up!
> 
> I have adjusted ov day to CD28 as I think that's more realistic.
> 
> How are you all today?
> 
> Now I see the change and your chart still looks goo to me honey. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling reassured that you've also had a drop today :haha: hoping it's nothing for either of us.
> 
> I can't believe we are almost the same DPO when our cycles are usually so different to each other :)Click to expand...

:haha: I was thinking the same thing about being so close this cycle..Hopefully we both get it..I wanna test so bad but am trying not to lol


----------



## pickle76

You're doing really well being patient Nicole! Don't know how you do it lol! SO hope it's a BFP this month xxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

I've been naughty - look at my ticker :blush: :wacko: I just like seeing 20DPO! :rofl:


----------



## pickle76

Heehee Foxy:haha:

Oh! Have just got a positive OPK and watery CM :wacko: REALLY want to BD and not miss a chance but should I?! What about this *&%£"$%* lump?! Aargh! :dohh:


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> I've been naughty - look at my ticker :blush: :wacko: I just like seeing 20DPO! :rofl:

:haha: :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

mmm pickle good luck for wed...i suppose if the lump is nothing then bding now is no prob...but if it is then you really dont want to have to decide... thats a toughie pickle


----------



## foxyloxy28

pickle76 said:


> Heehee Foxy:haha:
> 
> Oh! Have just got a positive OPK and watery CM :wacko: REALLY want to BD and not miss a chance but should I?! What about this *&%£"$%* lump?! Aargh! :dohh:

I think if it was me, I wouldn't be able to not bd :haha: 

I say go for it :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Ohhhh I know, thanks Dandy. I keep thinking we waited years to start TTC so my diabetes was stable enough and I had a supportive consultant, as I didn't want to fall pregnant and put the baby at risk. Now it just feels like another obstacle and I want to be sensible and put a possible pregnancy first, but I also think it's prob nothing and I don't want to waste any more time! I'm 34 (I know I look about 12 lol) and I WANT A BABY!


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Foxy. I've now had a little drink so I may cave:haha:

Oh I don't know I'm either thinking about things too much or being selfish and I can't decide which :nope:


----------



## dandybrush

nah if you wanna do it do it...Im sure whatever happens will work out for you so just do it and see what happens :)


----------



## pickle76

Think I will.....thanks Dandy and Foxy xx


----------



## moochacha

First up good luck on Wednesday Pickle!! 

Foxy I love your chart like that hehehe!!!

WTF is going on with my chart? I just want to cry I think I might stop temping for the rest of the cycle its stressing me out so much. I normally don't get stressed out about charting the whole time I've done it I just take my temp and bam go on with my day lol but I'm scared I haven't ovulated. *CRY CRY CRY CRY* :( :( :(

Thoughts on my chart pretty please?


----------



## moochacha

Wish I was getting monitored this cycle but because last cycle was so awesome the doctor told me I'm good to go along by myself and wait for my FS appointment. :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

It's a hard one moochacha, but I think FF is right at the moment and you just have lower post-ov temps than usual.

Keep your chin up hun :)


----------



## nevertogether

how is everything going foxy??


----------



## foxyloxy28

hey hun

Tested this morning and another BFN, so even at (12DPO) I probably should have got a +ve by now! Now just waiting for AF to arrive either tomorrow or Wednesday.

I'll be glad to get this cycle over with!

I am definitely going to make the appointment with my GP that I should have done last month to check blood results and see where to go from there!

How are you?

Did you have a great time with DH over the weekend?


----------



## moochacha

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies. Does FF have my O date right? CD26 or cd28? What do you think?
> Moochacha, my body is just as stupid!:nope:
> 
> *Chart similar to mine*:https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/...le=2010-05-02&pattern=3&Action=Update+Overlay with that 2dpo dip.
> 
> Thanks ladies

Your chart is looking great now :D


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> It's a hard one moochacha, but I think FF is right at the moment and you just have lower post-ov temps than usual.
> 
> Keep your chin up hun :)

Thanks foxy!! Ahhh DH and I have been fighting heaps mostly over living with his family....... I need some space, anyway it's taking its toll on me and for some reason I'm extra emotional this cycle. I think I've spent the whole day crying...

I'm almost ready to rent some thing in the area by myself or I'm going to go insane.


----------



## pickle76

So sorry you're having such a hard time Moochacha. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Hope you had a great time with DH Never!

Well I didn't BD in the end. Got all freaked out about this lump being something and what I'd do if I had to have treatment blah blah. So anyway I feel better for making the decision to wait til next month, and now I'll just see what my body's going to do this month!

:hugs: Foxy


----------



## sahrene1978

Hi girls!! Nicole ur chart looks great fingers crossed.
Foxy you may be right but people still get false negatives at 12 dpo.

My chart is kinda boring right now. No real dips or spikes just kinda there..LOL.


----------



## impatient

oh Foxy the suspense is killing me!! Even if your not prego, you sure do have great looking charts!!! I think I may have OV!!! The next few days temps will tell...i hate waiting!!!!


----------



## impatient

moochacha said:


> First up good luck on Wednesday Pickle!!
> 
> Foxy I love your chart like that hehehe!!!
> 
> WTF is going on with my chart? I just want to cry I think I might stop temping for the rest of the cycle its stressing me out so much. I normally don't get stressed out about charting the whole time I've done it I just take my temp and bam go on with my day lol but I'm scared I haven't ovulated. *CRY CRY CRY CRY* :( :( :(
> 
> Thoughts on my chart pretty please?

I think you OVd, especially with your signs! Although I am no expert, but I am getting better:) Good luck


----------



## nevertogether

foxyloxy28 said:


> hey hun
> 
> Tested this morning and another BFN, so even at (12DPO) I probably should have got a +ve by now! Now just waiting for AF to arrive either tomorrow or Wednesday.
> 
> I'll be glad to get this cycle over with!
> 
> I am definitely going to make the appointment with my GP that I should have done last month to check blood results and see where to go from there!
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Did you have a great time with DH over the weekend?

hey hun! i'm good. just ready for this cycle to be over so i can move on to my lucky cycle where i actually have a chance! i've spent my last two cycles and this one getting ready for DH and i am ready now! get to see him the 25-30 and if i stay on track i should ovulate the 30th. hoping! only got to spend a day with him and that just wasn't enough after 3 months without him :( i miss him so so so much!


----------



## Fish&Chips

FX that your af stays away Foxy. I think I got a negative at 12dpo so it's not over yet hun. x

Hope you're feeling better moochacha xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

impatient - I think you may be right about ov - hoping those temps continue to rise.

Never - glad you had a lovely time with DH, but sorry it wasn't long enough. Roll on the end of the month :) I bet you'll make the most of it ;)

moochacha - sorry you've been arguing with DH. I too argued with OH about his family this weekend. Grrr so frustrating. I can totally understand wanting to rent somewhere else. Is it an option for your family to rent somewhere close by to DH's parents? Or do you have to be in the same property?

Fish&Chips - thanks for the encouragment hun. Much needed. Although, I have felt how i feel in the run up to AF today, so I'm not holding out much hope.

This will be another cycle with a completely different chart! :haha: how the hell am I supposed to get excited about possibly getting a BFP if my charts are always different lol bloody body! Think a new body will be on both my Birthday and Xmas lists!

Fish&Chips - I'm on the look out for updated bump pics on the journal!! ;)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ahh yes, I've been a bit slack! Will get one up soon! x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Foxy your chart is looking great! I got my crosshairs which puts me at 4dpo now which is more believable then what FF had me at before hand.


----------



## dandybrush

moochacha said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> It's a hard one moochacha, but I think FF is right at the moment and you just have lower post-ov temps than usual.
> 
> Keep your chin up hun :)
> 
> Thanks foxy!! Ahhh DH and I have been fighting heaps mostly over living with his family....... I need some space, anyway it's taking its toll on me and for some reason I'm extra emotional this cycle. I think I've spent the whole day crying...
> 
> I'm almost ready to rent some thing in the area by myself or I'm going to go insane.Click to expand...

:hugs: sorry that you are fighting



pickle76 said:


> Hope you had a great time with DH Never!
> 
> Well I didn't BD in the end. Got all freaked out about this lump being something and what I'd do if I had to have treatment blah blah. So anyway I feel better for making the decision to wait til next month, and now I'll just see what my body's going to do this month!
> 
> :hugs: Foxy

:thumbup: :hugs: good decision pickle fxed you get good results on wed and a BFP next month :thumbup:



nevertogether said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> hey hun
> 
> Tested this morning and another BFN, so even at (12DPO) I probably should have got a +ve by now! Now just waiting for AF to arrive either tomorrow or Wednesday.
> 
> I'll be glad to get this cycle over with!
> 
> I am definitely going to make the appointment with my GP that I should have done last month to check blood results and see where to go from there!
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Did you have a great time with DH over the weekend?
> 
> hey hun! i'm good. just ready for this cycle to be over so i can move on to my lucky cycle where i actually have a chance! i've spent my last two cycles and this one getting ready for DH and i am ready now! get to see him the 25-30 and if i stay on track i should ovulate the 30th. hoping! only got to spend a day with him and that just wasn't enough after 3 months without him :( i miss him so so so much!Click to expand...

:hugs:



foxyloxy28 said:


> Fish&Chips - thanks for the encouragment hun. Much needed. Although, I have felt how i feel in the run up to AF today, so I'm not holding out much hope.
> 
> This will be another cycle with a completely different chart! :haha: how the hell am I supposed to get excited about possibly getting a BFP if my charts are always different lol bloody body! Think a new body will be on both my Birthday and Xmas lists!

oh foxy that sux :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

and foxy i would like a new body too one with a nice flat stomach thanx :)


----------



## pickle76

Hooray for crosshairs Sweetmama! x

Hope you're ok Foxy xx

How are things now Moochacha? x

And how are you Dandy? xx


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> and foxy i would like a new body too one with a nice flat stomach thanx :)

Hehe Dandy :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

im good pickle faffing online while at work atm :) I got disturbed this mornign and forgot to take my temp so my recorded temp is after 45 mins of snoozing (no deep sleep) :/ but nothing new to report gonna start bd'ing every second night i think on the lead up to Ov..if it happens this month


----------



## dandybrush

how was your day?


----------



## pickle76

Sounds like a good plan Dandy. Do hope you ov this month x

I'm ok thanks. Had a nice day having lunch with a friend which did me good instead of spending my day off at home on my own worrying about my appointment Wed! And working a long shift tomorrow so that will keep me busy lol.

Take care. Night xx


----------



## dandybrush

night pickle :) taking your mind off it is the best thing for now, sleep well


----------



## moochacha

Sweetmama26 said:


> Foxy your chart is looking great! I got my crosshairs which puts me at 4dpo now which is more believable then what FF had me at before hand.

Wooohoo congrats hun Fx :dust:


----------



## moochacha

dandybrush said:


> and foxy i would like a new body too one with a nice flat stomach thanx :)

Hahaha I hear you!!! I'll sign up for a new body as well, firmer, flatter, perky in all the right places and taller since I'm only 5'1 ft :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Rebecca, Nice looking chart darling:) Im 5 ft 2 lol


----------



## dandybrush

moochacha said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> and foxy i would like a new body too one with a nice flat stomach thanx :)
> 
> Hahaha I hear you!!! I'll sign up for a new body as well, firmer, flatter, perky in all the right places and taller since I'm only 5'1 ft :haha:Click to expand...

:thumbup: dont forget good things come in little packages...im only 645cm tall (dunno how many feet that is) although i could go for some long thin legs that look good in anything... hmm


----------



## moochacha

Thanks girls I'm fine, just not use to DH and I fighting soooo much. I think we're going to look at renting somewhere close by so we can still be close to DH mother but have our own space as well. Moving in with Mani's parents was pretty much joy crushing for us though they are really nice people it's just hard to live with them. Small things mounting up like I can't cook everything I want to cook for my own family, Cody can't watch his fav TV show, Mani's mother always likes to clean our area of the house which is our private area, they are always in our area of the house at night so it makes it hard for us to intimate. I get freaked out by any noise we make while BD haha. Yesterday I was pretty much ready to walk out on my husband because I can't handle living here anymore, Mani's mother said something that really hurt me because she's always comparing people she said "Just because you think your father is perfect" meh what rubbish I don't think my father is perfect he's the first to admit he's not perfect but he tries to be a nice man and he's really easy to talk to and that's what counts. Then she said "People is Australia and western people don't know how to be close to their family" she said that directed to me because I was saying how close my dad and I are. AAAAAARRRRRRHHH I loved Mani's parents before we moved in here now I would be happy to never see them again. She thinks because she's Spanish she's closer to her family and because my father was born in England but mostly Italian that us Aussie/ English type people don't know how to love and don't have any idea how to be "Really" close to family. She is living in a cloud because even with her own son (DH) living with her she doesn't know anything about him, she doesn't support him going back to uni, doesn't support him starting his own business. Anyway I didn't say anything to her because I don't want to cause her any heartache but I talk it over with DH and then we start fighting about moving out etc. He hates living here as well its really stressful for him because the way his mother is acting he says he's very ashamed of his whole family. I hate him saying his ashamed of his family I don't want him to be like that. 

Meh hopefully life will be better soon, we will move out and go on with our life like normal or I'll prob be divorced by the way we're going.


----------



## moochacha

hahah yay for small people!! :happydance:


----------



## bernina

Just popped in to say hello. I'm not caught up on anything, but had to at least read through the last page of posts.

*Moochacha*, I'm so sorry for what you've been going through lately living at your mother in law's. I can't even imagine how hard that must be. My husband is ethnic so his family is a lot different than mine, they're always together, could all live under one roof together, where as I'm the total opposite. I love my family dearly and see them often, but we all like our own personal space just as much as our time together. 

I'm not sure if you and DH are fighting only because of the living situation or for other reasons, but just hang in there. Remember the good in him and remember that as hard as it is for you to live there, it's just as hard for him, with the added stress that these people disappointing him are his flesh and blood. Just remember that you guys are in this together and soon (hopefully very soon!) you guys will have a place of your own and be back into your own routine.

Hugs honey!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Rebecca, It is hard dealing with mother in laws. I have not met mine yet, but my ex in laws would come stay for a few weeks and that was enough. You must be one strong lady to deal with yours all the time and bite your tongue. DH shouldnt be ashamed..,. unfortunately it was probably how she was raised but times are a little different. I do hope that you find a place soon to call your own. Thinking of you!


----------



## dandybrush

oh mooch thats sad :( Im aussie through and through my dads english (moved when he was 2) and my parents are my best friends...(mind you i dont think i could live with them for long periods now that i have been out of home for nearly 2 years :)) your MIL is just being short sighted...its bad when even your DH is on your side about how she is acting...can he not put his foot down with her and tell her she is not to come into your private area without being invited? (some pple might think that rude, but its just asking for her respect) well hopefully you do find somewhere nice and close to live...but maybe not too close she can walk over


----------



## pickle76

Firstly,:hugs: Moochacha. Thinking of you. Sounds so stressful and upsetting - do hope things improve v soon.

And secondly, hooray for shorties! I'm 5'1 too! :rofl:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: moochacha

You ladies are making me feel tall - I'm only 5ft4! :rofl:

:hi: bernina - good to see you x


----------



## pickle76

Hehe Foxy! I'd love to be 5'4! I bet it's not often that you feel tall though! It must be some weird force drawing short people to this thread hahahaha!

Look! I got my crosshairs! Bummer we're not trying this month but yay for another short cycle! Roll on next month!


----------



## fifi-folle

My goodness we're a petite bunch! I'm 5' 3 1/2" (or 163 cm) Yay for shorties!!

Moochacha - I'm sorry your living situation is still so stressful, I hope you find a nice place to rent soon. 

If I had to live with my MIL one of us would not make it out alive! Even her friends don't want to spend extended amounts of time with her; we are going to a wedding of a friend who DH has known since he was a child, their parents are friends, but the groom's father commented that there's no way my MIL was being invited as it's abroad and there'd be no escaping her! If she had been going to the wedding we wouldn't have!!! And I would be sad about that as it's in the Czech Republic and the 4 days we are there is our holiday this year!
Missing charting this month, no clear idea when I ov'd but I think it was early for me. Got my letter through for RMC appointment on Friday, it's in the obstetrics dept, eek, hope I don't have to sit with lots of bumps, that always makes me sad.
Good to see you Bernina!


----------



## Cornbread

Heck! I didn't realize how fast this thread moves!!! 



foxyloxy28 said:


> Cornbread said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm new to charting, this is actually my first month. Won't be complete data I guess b/c I didn't have a BBT thermometer until a few days into my cycle but oh well. I should still be able to tell when I ovulate right?
> 
> :hi: Welcome to the thread :)
> 
> A few missing temps at the beginning of your cycle shouldn't make much difference at all :D
> 
> Is your BBT thermo a .2 decimal place one? They are the best and give you a more accurate reading.
> 
> If you are not already, I'd recommend using fertilityfriend.com :)
> 
> Look forward to watching your chart develop over the next few weeks.Click to expand...

Yeah, It records 00.00 and keeps a few of the readings in memory. It's been helpful for when I temp, then have to go back and look at it to put it on my chart b/c I can't remember which day was which temp. :haha: 

I am indeed using FF :) I wanted to put my chart here so someone can tell me if it looks normal but I'm not sure I've got it figured out yet. Is this link right? My Ovulation Chart If so, does it look like a good chart? I get up whenever Muffin wakes up so the time varies from morning to morning on when I temp. Do I need to start setting an alarm for myself to take my temp at the same time or is that not that important as long as I am getting the requisite amount of sleep before I temp?


----------



## NicoleB

Big :hugs: moochacha


----------



## Fish&Chips

Foxy I'm the same height as you. I would love a little more but then again I would be taller than my dh in heals which might not be so good.

I see today could be cd14. I have everything crossed for you. How are you feeling?

Moochacha and Bernina :hugs:

Good luck to all you other lovely ladies. I think this thread is due another BFP?


----------



## Firedancer41

moochacha said:


> Thanks girls I'm fine, just not use to DH and I fighting soooo much. I think we're going to look at renting somewhere close by so we can still be close to DH mother but have our own space as well. Moving in with Mani's parents was pretty much joy crushing for us though they are really nice people it's just hard to live with them. Small things mounting up like I can't cook everything I want to cook for my own family, Cody can't watch his fav TV show, Mani's mother always likes to clean our area of the house which is our private area, they are always in our area of the house at night so it makes it hard for us to intimate. I get freaked out by any noise we make while BD haha. Yesterday I was pretty much ready to walk out on my husband because I can't handle living here anymore, Mani's mother said something that really hurt me because she's always comparing people she said "Just because you think your father is perfect" meh what rubbish I don't think my father is perfect he's the first to admit he's not perfect but he tries to be a nice man and he's really easy to talk to and that's what counts. Then she said "People is Australia and western people don't know how to be close to their family" she said that directed to me because I was saying how close my dad and I are. AAAAAARRRRRRHHH I loved Mani's parents before we moved in here now I would be happy to never see them again. She thinks because she's Spanish she's closer to her family and because my father was born in England but mostly Italian that us Aussie/ English type people don't know how to love and don't have any idea how to be "Really" close to family. She is living in a cloud because even with her own son (DH) living with her she doesn't know anything about him, she doesn't support him going back to uni, doesn't support him starting his own business. Anyway I didn't say anything to her because I don't want to cause her any heartache but I talk it over with DH and then we start fighting about moving out etc. He hates living here as well its really stressful for him because the way his mother is acting he says he's very ashamed of his whole family. I hate him saying his ashamed of his family I don't want him to be like that.
> 
> Meh hopefully life will be better soon, we will move out and go on with our life like normal or I'll prob be divorced by the way we're going.

Ugh, sorry you have to go thru all that drama, Rebecca! I love my in-laws to death, but still I don't think I'd enjoy living with them much. Hang in there and try not to let it affedt you and DHs relationship-it sounds as though you are carrying yourself with dignity thru it all. Good luck!



Cornbread said:


> I am indeed using FF :) I wanted to put my chart here so someone can tell me if it looks normal but I'm not sure I've got it figured out yet. Is this link right? My Ovulation Chart If so, does it look like a good chart? I get up whenever Muffin wakes up so the time varies from morning to morning on when I temp. Do I need to start setting an alarm for myself to take my temp at the same time or is that not that important as long as I am getting the requisite amount of sleep before I temp?

It is best to get up at somewhat the same time every day to temp. I set an alarm for 5:45 am, even if I am planning to sleep later. I often wake on my own before then, but have found that as long as I am within the same hour, my temp is pretty accurate.


----------



## NicoleB

:haha: I feel really tall now I'm 5 foot 6 inches..


----------



## NicoleB

Dont think I'll be seeing a bfp this cycle feels like the old B is on her way..oh well on to next cycle..


----------



## sahrene1978

NicoleB said:


> Dont think I'll be seeing a bfp this cycle feels like the old B is on her way..oh well on to next cycle..

Oh no!! Stay away witch!!

Moochacha.. Hang in there. These things are temporary. 

I am 5'4 so I am in the shorty club!! LOL..

Sahrene


----------



## mrskcbrown

@moochacha: you are most certainly in my prayers. I can imagine how difficult it is. I pray that this situation is temporary and you and DH get back to the loving part.:hugs:

As for me, just waiting to test. Nerves are too bad to do it one second early. Hope everyone is well:hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nice chart mrskcbrown :)

Cornbread - chart looks absolutely fine :) Yep temping at the same time is the most accurate way.

I'm alright F&C - expecting AF tomorrow. Just in time for a really, really hectic day at work when our new computer system goes live - I've been working long days to try and prepare everything. Hopefully, she won't show and I'll be too busy to even think about it! :haha:

Nicole - you're a giant compared to the rest of us! :rofl:

Hoping she stays away from you :)

Pickle - Hope everything is ok with you. 


Sahrene - great chart :yipee:

:hi: to anyone I've missed.


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Foxy, an a big hug to as your status is lonely....:hugs: Hope you're ok. I'm ok thanks, just wanting to get my clinic appt out of the way tomorrow...

Hi Firedancer - how are you doing? Been thinking of you xx

Lovely pic mrskcbrown. Hope you get a huge BFP! I'm excited for you x

Nicole you truly are a giant amongst little people hahahahahaha!

Hope AF stays away for you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Nicole look how similar our charts are! :haha: 11 -13 DPO are the same!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/rev4ZDwg1.png


----------



## nevertogether

whoa, that's crazy! :shock:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Nicole I am taller then you by an Inch I'm 5'7" tee hee. And Foxy your chart is still looking awesome, you better be pregnant!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: thanks sweetmama, but I'm fully expecting AF tomorrow. Starting to get the odd slight cramp and just generally not feeling it. My daytime temp is the same as my wake up temp today too, so expecting another temp drop in the morning.

Oh well, on to hopefully a normal cycle! :)


----------



## pickle76

Can we call you Tallmama instead? hehe:winkwink:


----------



## foxyloxy28

pickle76 said:


> Can we call you Tallmama instead? hehe:winkwink:

:rofl: 

Night ladies - at work very early tomorrow, so won't be around until the evening. 

Catch up with you all then :D


----------



## pickle76

Night Foxy, sleep well xx


----------



## impatient

Sorry this might not be your month Foxy, but like I said before, your charts are awesome! Some of you other ladies have some pretty nice charts yourselves:) FF confirmed OV for me today!!!!! But I'm still cautious, hoping that temp stays up. Not the greatest chance of conception, but I would just be thankful for OV!


----------



## moochacha

Good morning ladies,

Woohoo Bernina it's great to see you around here :hugs:

Thanks everyone once again for the hugs and support. It feels like a lot of ranting from me lately our life isn't normally so upside down. I still love my MIL I just think we need some space it must be frustrating for her as well having cancer and she hasn't been herself lately either.

Sorry foxy for your dip :(

As for me I got a positive on a store brand it disappeared though? but the line showed within two minutes maybe less. Now the line is super faint you have to stare at the test for 15 mins to see it jk... I don't think it will show in a photo. I'm not holding my breath though it's probably a negative. Though I am only 8 DPO luckily DH can see the faint line as well.


----------



## moochacha

Oh and I'm totally glad I'm among the shorties! lol :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

impatient said:


> Sorry this might not be your month Foxy, but like I said before, your charts are awesome! Some of you other ladies have some pretty nice charts yourselves:) FF confirmed OV for me today!!!!! But I'm still cautious, hoping that temp stays up. Not the greatest chance of conception, but I would just be thankful for OV!

Yay huge congrats :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

pickle76 said:


> Can we call you Tallmama instead? hehe:winkwink:

LMAO sure


----------



## impatient

I have all my extremities crossed for u Moochacha!!!!! Canwe see the test??


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats moochacha. It may be faint but still a +. I hope its really true. You are gutsy girl, testing at 8dpo. Here I am 12dpo and nervous as heck to test. Still waiting probably 2 more days. I truly hope this is ur little blessing:hugs:.


----------



## moochacha

impatient said:


> I have all my extremities crossed for u Moochacha!!!!! Canwe see the test??

Yeah I'm trying to get DH to take a photo of it because my iPhone is in repairs. I'm going to go nag him again. I doubt you will see anything but I just want to invert it. hehe


----------



## moochacha

mrskcbrown said:


> Congrats moochacha. It may be faint but still a +. I hope its really true. You are gutsy girl, testing at 8dpo. Here I am 12dpo and nervous as heck to test. Still waiting probably 2 more days. I truly hope this is ur little blessing:hugs:.

hehe thank you sooooooo much :hugs: I know I was really expecting it to be negative. I watched it and saw it turning positive and I kept saying "holy cow, holy cow, holy cow" hehe.

Your chart looks really good even better than mine!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

moochacha said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Congrats moochacha. It may be faint but still a +. I hope its really true. You are gutsy girl, testing at 8dpo. Here I am 12dpo and nervous as heck to test. Still waiting probably 2 more days. I truly hope this is ur little blessing:hugs:.
> 
> hehe thank you sooooooo much :hugs: I know I was really expecting it to be negative. I watched it and saw it turning positive and I kept saying "holy cow, holy cow, holy cow" hehe.
> 
> Your chart looks really good even better than mine!!!Click to expand...

Thanks! Geez, I hope this is finally it!:happydance:


----------



## moochacha

impatient said:


> I have all my extremities crossed for u Moochacha!!!!! Canwe see the test??

:cry: DH took like 2 hours to take a picture of the test and now even the control line is pale. Rawr. You can't see anything he says he feels bad now meh I'll just have to test in a few days. I wish I had my iPhone I would have taken a million pictures by now. :haha: He's a photographer and I don't know how to work his complex camera.


----------



## Cornbread

moochacha said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Congrats moochacha. It may be faint but still a +. I hope its really true. You are gutsy girl, testing at 8dpo. Here I am 12dpo and nervous as heck to test. Still waiting probably 2 more days. I truly hope this is ur little blessing:hugs:.
> 
> hehe thank you sooooooo much :hugs: I know I was really expecting it to be negative. I watched it and saw it turning positive and I kept saying "holy cow, holy cow, holy cow" hehe.
> 
> Your chart looks really good even better than mine!!!Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!


So, question... what makes a good chart?


----------



## moochacha

Cornbread said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Congrats moochacha. It may be faint but still a +. I hope its really true. You are gutsy girl, testing at 8dpo. Here I am 12dpo and nervous as heck to test. Still waiting probably 2 more days. I truly hope this is ur little blessing:hugs:.
> 
> hehe thank you sooooooo much :hugs: I know I was really expecting it to be negative. I watched it and saw it turning positive and I kept saying "holy cow, holy cow, holy cow" hehe.
> 
> Your chart looks really good even better than mine!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> So, question... what makes a good chart?Click to expand...

The most important temps are the ones before ovulation and the ones after ovulation. Normally a pregnancy chart have high temps some can even have an implantation dip from CD 7 onwards. I like all my charts though, especially the ones that show a perfect cycle.

Ahh sorry I'm not more helpful my brain feels like a brick at the moment lol


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG REbecca WOO HOO!


----------



## shaerichelle

Its 8 dpo and you still got a faint.. thats good darling.

You were on clomid right?


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> Its 8 dpo and you still got a faint.. thats good darling.
> 
> You were on clomid right?

Hehe yeah this cycle I was on 200mg!!! I know huge dosage but my doctor said to take 150mg and I told him I had 6 months of 100mg and the tablets are too tiny to break in half so he said just take 200mg. I'm not getting monitored this cycle though. I'll wait till I get a stronger positive then go to the Doctors. I'm still waiting for my fertility specialist appointment.

The only reason why I went to test because two days ago I spent the whole day crying and yesterday I spent the whole day sleeping. Both very unlike me.. lol


----------



## moochacha

I can feel like a surge of emotions probably hormones running through me  dangerous combination and I've been getting a bit of cramping, very light at first but strong cramps today. Feels like AF cramp mostly.


----------



## impatient

I just love staring at tests, even when you can't see anything! Hehe...I'm so bad!!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. Wow starting off real well I see! Thats good. It looks like 200 mg helped you. That is awesome.. I am praying for you.

My mw sent me in a prescription for clomid. Although I think I might be oving now. But I am picking that and provera up tomorrow. And my acupuncturist says I shouldnt ttc until after af.


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> I can feel like a surge of emotions probably hormones running through me  dangerous combination and I've been getting a bit of cramping, very light at first but strong cramps today. Feels like AF cramp mostly.

The baby is settling in..


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> lol. Wow starting off real well I see! Thats good. It looks like 200 mg helped you. That is awesome.. I am praying for you.
> 
> My mw sent me in a prescription for clomid. Although I think I might be oving now. But I am picking that and provera up tomorrow. And my acupuncturist says I shouldnt ttc until after af.

Go for it!!! After my MC I had to wait a cycle to start Clomid but it was wort it, I didn't even ovulate my post MC cycle. I would go with what she said and wait till you start a fresh cycle because it could just mess with your cycle altogether. I found clomid has helped me a lot, regulate my cycles again after the MC. My Doctor also explained that it increases progesterone, I found last cycle it was just enough of an increase I didn't dip below the coverline at all.

I'm praying for you as well :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

moochacha said:


> I can feel like a surge of emotions probably hormones running through me  dangerous combination and I've been getting a bit of cramping, very light at first but strong cramps today. Feels like AF cramp mostly.

Ive been very crampy on and off since 4dpo and very different for me. Also sore boobs, not the nips. It feels better when I take my bra off. Its like ahhhhhh:thumbup:.
Yeah, sounds like you are definitely preggers:happydance:.


----------



## moochacha

mrskcbrown said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> I can feel like a surge of emotions probably hormones running through me  dangerous combination and I've been getting a bit of cramping, very light at first but strong cramps today. Feels like AF cramp mostly.
> 
> Ive been very crampy on and off since 4dpo and very different for me. Also sore boobs, not the nips. It feels better when I take my bra off. Its like ahhhhhh:thumbup:.
> Yeah, sounds like you are definitely preggers:happydance:.Click to expand...

Those are very good signs I can't wait for you to test!!


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> lol. Wow starting off real well I see! Thats good. It looks like 200 mg helped you. That is awesome.. I am praying for you.
> 
> My mw sent me in a prescription for clomid. Although I think I might be oving now. But I am picking that and provera up tomorrow. And my acupuncturist says I shouldnt ttc until after af.
> 
> Go for it!!! After my MC I had to wait a cycle to start Clomid but it was wort it, I didn't even ovulate my post MC cycle. I would go with what she said and wait till you start a fresh cycle because it could just mess with your cycle altogether. I found clomid has helped me a lot, regulate my cycles again after the MC. My Doctor also explained that it increases progesterone, I found last cycle it was just enough of an increase I didn't dip below the coverline at all.
> 
> I'm praying for you as well :hugs:Click to expand...

Hmm I think I have low progesterone.. I dont know what is going On I think I was preggo and my chart kinda reflects it.. and I think my body is struggling to ov and the eggs arent releasing. Its so painful I have been in tears alot.
I think a fresh cycle would be good.

I find the last few months my temps have been low after ov... That is great it kept it up higher for you. hmm I wanna take it!


----------



## shaerichelle

mrskcbrown said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> I can feel like a surge of emotions probably hormones running through me  dangerous combination and I've been getting a bit of cramping, very light at first but strong cramps today. Feels like AF cramp mostly.
> 
> Ive been very crampy on and off since 4dpo and very different for me. Also sore boobs, not the nips. It feels better when I take my bra off. Its like ahhhhhh:thumbup:.
> Yeah, sounds like you are definitely preggers:happydance:.Click to expand...

I think you sound preggo. I was like that with my bra.. but it got real bad that I need a sleep bra. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Cornbread

shaerichelle said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> I can feel like a surge of emotions probably hormones running through me  dangerous combination and I've been getting a bit of cramping, very light at first but strong cramps today. Feels like AF cramp mostly.
> 
> Ive been very crampy on and off since 4dpo and very different for me. Also sore boobs, not the nips. It feels better when I take my bra off. Its like ahhhhhh:thumbup:.
> Yeah, sounds like you are definitely preggers:happydance:.Click to expand...
> 
> I think you sound preggo. I was like that with my bra.. but it got real bad that I need a sleep bra.
> 
> Good Luck.Click to expand...

 I was the same way with my bra. Sports bras at night became a happy thing.


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> lol. Wow starting off real well I see! Thats good. It looks like 200 mg helped you. That is awesome.. I am praying for you.
> 
> My mw sent me in a prescription for clomid. Although I think I might be oving now. But I am picking that and provera up tomorrow. And my acupuncturist says I shouldnt ttc until after af.
> 
> Go for it!!! After my MC I had to wait a cycle to start Clomid but it was wort it, I didn't even ovulate my post MC cycle. I would go with what she said and wait till you start a fresh cycle because it could just mess with your cycle altogether. I found clomid has helped me a lot, regulate my cycles again after the MC. My Doctor also explained that it increases progesterone, I found last cycle it was just enough of an increase I didn't dip below the coverline at all.
> 
> I'm praying for you as well :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm I think I have low progesterone.. I dont know what is going On I think I was preggo and my chart kinda reflects it.. and I think my body is struggling to ov and the eggs arent releasing. Its so painful I have been in tears alot.
> I think a fresh cycle would be good.
> 
> I find the last few months my temps have been low after ov... That is great it kept it up higher for you. hmm I wanna take it!Click to expand...

:( that's horrible, I wonder if you have a cyst?


----------



## shaerichelle

Umm I have had an ultrasound when I have had this pain before.. It was all normal. SO this is my body trying and not succeeding..


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> Umm I have had an ultrasound when I have had this pain before.. It was all normal. SO this is my body trying and not succeeding..

aww :hug: I have faith the clomid is going to work for you!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

me too. now to convince DH.

Thank you darling..:hugs: to you.


----------



## sahrene1978

I am so with you girls!!!! My boobs have never been this sore. I tried to workout today and every time I moved on the elliptical my boobs were killing me. That and I have had dull cramping since 6 dpo. I bought FRER's today but I want to try and hold out til Saturday..Ugh..... This is soo tough.

I am rooting for all of us!!

Sahrene


----------



## moochacha

sahrene1978 said:


> I am so with you girls!!!! My boobs have never been this sore. I tried to workout today and every time I moved on the elliptical my boobs were killing me. That and I have had dull cramping since 6 dpo. I bought FRER's today but I want to try and hold out til Saturday..Ugh..... This is soo tough.
> 
> I am rooting for all of us!!
> 
> Sahrene


Woohoo all positive signs!!! how exciting!! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

:dust: to all of you..


----------



## Sweetmama26

OMG I come back to see what's up and see that Rebecca has a positive, WHOOHOO!!!


----------



## pickle76

Oh Moochacha! FANTASTIC! Do hope that line is stronder in a day or two! Sounds like this is it though! So pleased for you!

mrskcbrown - really hope this is your month. So excited to find out!

Hugs to everyone else too. Just getting ready for my boob clinic appt. Think of me....


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats moochacha xx :)


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Congrats moochacha xx :)

Thank you :hugs: still very doubtful though but decided to mark it as a positive as a reference for my FS when I finally get an appointment.


----------



## fifi-folle

Rebecca that's fantastic! Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## pichi

congrats moochacha!!


----------



## dandybrush

fifi-folle said:


> My goodness we're a petite bunch! I'm 5' 3 1/2" (or 163 cm) Yay for shorties!!
> 
> Missing charting this month, no clear idea when I ov'd but I think it was early for me. Got my letter through for RMC appointment on Friday, it's in the obstetrics dept, eek, hope I don't have to sit with lots of bumps, that always makes me sad.
> Good to see you Bernina!

so i must be about 5'4 if im approx 165 cm... yay for the shorties :) :happydance:



foxyloxy28 said:


> :hugs: moochacha
> 
> You ladies are making me feel tall - I'm only 5ft4! :rofl:
> 
> :hi: bernina - good to see you x

...i must be tall too...



foxyloxy28 said:


> Nice chart mrskcbrown :)
> 
> I'm alright F&C - expecting AF tomorrow. Just in time for a really, really hectic day at work when our new computer system goes live - I've been working long days to try and prepare everything. Hopefully, she won't show and I'll be too busy to even think about it! :haha:
> 
> 
> Sahrene - great chart :yipee:
> 
> :hi: to anyone I've missed.

:hi: aw foxy fxed that AF stays away :af:



moochacha said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Woohoo Bernina it's great to see you around here :hugs:
> 
> Thanks everyone once again for the hugs and support. It feels like a lot of ranting from me lately our life isn't normally so upside down. I still love my MIL I just think we need some space it must be frustrating for her as well having cancer and she hasn't been herself lately either.
> 
> Sorry foxy for your dip :(
> 
> As for me I got a positive on a store brand it disappeared though? but the line showed within two minutes maybe less. Now the line is super faint you have to stare at the test for 15 mins to see it jk... I don't think it will show in a photo. I'm not holding my breath though it's probably a negative. Though I am only 8 DPO luckily DH can see the faint line as well.

omg omg :happydance::happydance: mooch thats awesome :dance::yipee: yay for the BFP's...i so want one now :dohh:



moochacha said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Its 8 dpo and you still got a faint.. thats good darling.
> 
> You were on clomid right?
> 
> Hehe yeah this cycle I was on 200mg!!! I know huge dosage but my doctor said to take 150mg and I told him I had 6 months of 100mg and the tablets are too tiny to break in half so he said just take 200mg. I'm not getting monitored this cycle though. I'll wait till I get a stronger positive then go to the Doctors. I'm still waiting for my fertility specialist appointment.
> 
> The only reason why I went to test because two days ago I spent the whole day crying and yesterday I spent the whole day sleeping. Both very unlike me.. lolClick to expand...

those are awesome signs...



moochacha said:


> I can feel like a surge of emotions probably hormones running through me  dangerous combination and I've been getting a bit of cramping, very light at first but strong cramps today. Feels like AF cramp mostly.

:thumbup: :baby:



sahrene1978 said:


> I am so with you girls!!!! My boobs have never been this sore. I tried to workout today and every time I moved on the elliptical my boobs were killing me. That and I have had dull cramping since 6 dpo. I bought FRER's today but I want to try and hold out til Saturday..Ugh..... This is soo tough.
> 
> I am rooting for all of us!!
> 
> Sahrene

im rooting for you too :) 



pickle76 said:


> Oh Moochacha! FANTASTIC! Do hope that line is stronder in a day or two! Sounds like this is it though! So pleased for you!
> 
> mrskcbrown - really hope this is your month. So excited to find out!
> 
> Hugs to everyone else too. Just getting ready for my boob clinic appt. Think of me....

pickle :hugs: let us know how it goes :)


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> Rebecca that's fantastic! Congratulations!!! :hugs:

Omg only another 2 days until you see the FS!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## pichi

aw yay i'm among the shorties (5'1/2) hehe

Pickle : hope everything goes well xx


----------



## moochacha

pichi said:


> aw yay i'm among the shorties (5'1/2) hehe

:haha: :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Thinking of you pickle :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm out. 

On the next and possibly last cycle.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh no, so sorry hun. x


----------



## pichi

aw foxy :( :hug: hope this next cycle is your lucky one x


----------



## dandybrush

oh sorry to hear foxy


----------



## Cornbread

Sorry to hear that foxy.


----------



## fifi-folle

Sorry to hear that Foxy. Take care x


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha congrats sweetie!!!!


----------



## NicoleB

sORRY SHE GOT YOU FOXY..iM RIGHT BEHIND YOU.. SHOULD START TOMORROW..WE CAN DO THIS CYCLE TOGETHER AND GET OUR BFPS TOGETHER..(lol sorry about the capitals)


----------



## moochacha

Sorry foxy :( I hope this cycle will be your lucky cycle :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> sORRY SHE GOT YOU FOXY..iM RIGHT BEHIND YOU.. SHOULD START TOMORROW..WE CAN DO THIS CYCLE TOGETHER AND GET OUR BFPS TOGETHER..(lol sorry about the capitals)

I'm going to be your personal cheer leader :howdy:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry Foxyy :(


----------



## Firedancer41

sahrene1978 said:


> I am so with you girls!!!! My boobs have never been this sore. I tried to workout today and every time I moved on the elliptical my boobs were killing me. That and I have had dull cramping since 6 dpo. I bought FRER's today but I want to try and hold out til Saturday..Ugh..... This is soo tough.
> 
> I am rooting for all of us!!
> 
> Sahrene


Ooh, sounds promising, Sahrene, good luck! Your chart looks excellent, and quite different from your earlier charts...


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: foxy.


----------



## pickle76

So sorry Foxy xxxxxx


----------



## pickle76

Well I am absolutely shocked! In a good way! Ok here goes...

Went for my breast clinic appt today. The doc I saw felt the lump and said that although it felt like a hard lentil or pea, she didn't think it was anything sinister. But she sent me for an ultrasound anyway. I had to wait 90 mins to be scanned. When the nice lady had put the gel on and was scanning me, she didn't say anything for ages and I couldn't read her face, so was just about ready to scream or cry! She finally said she couldn't find anything. She asked me to confirm where the lump was (they'd drawn a black X on my boob with marker pen lol), and when I felt for it, it had COMPLETELY GONE! She looked at me as if I'd gone mad, and said she was going to get the consultant. I was SO glad the the first doc had felt the lump an hour earlier or they would seriously have though I was making it up. The consultant used a different probe to be sure but also said there was nothing there. And I still couldn't feel any trace of a lump.

So I think it's a miracle folks! I know we all believe different things but I do believe God can and does heal people, and I've had lots of people praying for me. I'm so relieved and just looking forward to TTC again now.

Thanks to you all too for your thoughts - you've been really supportive xxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks ladies.

I'm so emotional today it's unreal. I think it's a combo of stress and worry at work, long hours and AF! I'm a bit concerned with my cycles getting longer! They always used to be 29 days! :wacko:

I have just this minute made an appointment to see my new GP tomorrow night. I swear if he tells me I'm fat, I'll punch him!

If I don't get any answers, I'm gonna make this our last TTC for a while and just try and concentrate on other things (not sure what yet!).

I think 2 years is enough time to wait for some sort of help / answer - especially after trying previously for 3 years (unprotected for about 6 years in total!) 

Pickle - good luck for today :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Glad it went well pickle :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Oh Foxy I'm not surprised you feel emotional. I'm glad you've got an appt for tomrrow - you're right, it's been long enough and you need some help and answers. I'll be thinking of you. Let us know how you get on xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Pickle, that's awesome! And I'm sure it's quite a relief to not have that hanging over you anymore...


----------



## pickle76

Thanks. How are you? xx


----------



## Firedancer41

pickle76 said:


> Thanks. How are you? xx

I'm okay...My chart is pissing me off this month. I had a HUGE temp spike today, and I know for fact I haven't ov'ed yet. Could be that my body is being wacky post-chemical, or it could be that I am coming down with something. I think I'll end up discarding today's temp.

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## pickle76

Aww yeah maybe it's still your body being out of whack....Hope things settle down for you v soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Pickle. I am so glad that God has healed you and completely removed the lump. How awesome. Thanks for your well wishes too. I was going to test this morning but silly me went to the loo and forgot to test:dohh:. Trying to hold out for 4 hours and will possibly do it then. If not definitely in the morning.
@ Foxy: Praying for you and I hope you catch the eggy this last cycle:hugs:.
@firedancer: I agree, discard the temp if it seems wacky:wacko:.
Good luck to everyone!:happydance:


----------



## pickle76

Thanks mrskcbrown. I know it's exciting isn't it! The doc didn't know what to say!

Oh I've one the same thing before - had the test next to me and not been awake enough to remember to pee on it:dohh::rofl::dohh::rofl: Can't wait to see a BFP from you xx


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Well I am absolutely shocked! In a good way! Ok here goes...
> 
> Went for my breast clinic appt today. The doc I saw felt the lump and said that although it felt like a hard lentil or pea, she didn't think it was anything sinister. But she sent me for an ultrasound anyway. I had to wait 90 mins to be scanned. When the nice lady had put the gel on and was scanning me, she didn't say anything for ages and I couldn't read her face, so was just about ready to scream or cry! She finally said she couldn't find anything. She asked me to confirm where the lump was (they'd drawn a black X on my boob with marker pen lol), and when I felt for it, it had COMPLETELY GONE! She looked at me as if I'd gone mad, and said she was going to get the consultant. I was SO glad the the first doc had felt the lump an hour earlier or they would seriously have though I was making it up. The consultant used a different probe to be sure but also said there was nothing there. And I still couldn't feel any trace of a lump.
> 
> So I think it's a miracle folks! I know we all believe different things but I do believe God can and does heal people, and I've had lots of people praying for me. I'm so relieved and just looking forward to TTC again now.
> 
> Thanks to you all too for your thoughts - you've been really supportive xxxxxxxxx

:hugs: honey thats GREAT news!!! I'm so happy for you..


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Nicole! Phew! Can TTC again now hooray! Missed this month though - ov'd on Saturday. Ah well at least it looks like my body is working properly for another month. Do hope AF stays away for you xxx


----------



## nevertogether

such good news pickle!!!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm sorry to hear that foxy :hugs:


----------



## sahrene1978

Pickle that is amazing news! What a relief!!

Foxy sweetie.. I am so sorry. I hope you can get real answers at your doctors visit.

Nicole.. I hope she doesn't show :(

Moochacha.. I can't wait to see those two pink lines!!

mrskcbrown.. I have my fingers crossed for you!! 
Good luck girls. I did not Poas this morning. I did Nicole trick and pee'd first before I could get my hands on the stick..lol

Sahrene


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Thanks Nicole! Phew! Can TTC again now hooray! Missed this month though - ov'd on Saturday. Ah well at least it looks like my body is working properly for another month. Do hope AF stays away for you xxx

Thank you honey but shes on her way..I'm ok with it tho becuz my body did the right thing Oing sooner this month now hopefully it does it again this cycle..


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks ladies. There are some great looking charts. Hoping to see a run of BFPs anytime now :)


----------



## Cornbread

Pickle, that's amazing!!! I absolutely believe that God heals, I've seen it in my own life. When they diagnosed my hypothyroidism my numbers were WAY off and it should have taken a lot longer than a few months and 2 dose changes of Synthroid to get me back to "normal" and off the PPD but 12 weeks and the second dose they put me on and I was able to totally go off the antidepressants. God is indeed our Heavenly Father, Jehovah-Rapha, God who heals. What a wonderful testimony you have of His power to do the miraculous!

I have to confess though, when I got to the part where they said they were sending you down for an ultrasound I thought you were going to say they picked up a baby.


----------



## pickle76

Cornbread said:


> Pickle, that's amazing!!! I absolutely believe that God heals, I've seen it in my own life. When they diagnosed my hypothyroidism my numbers were WAY off and it should have taken a lot longer than a few months and 2 dose changes of Synthroid to get me back to "normal" and off the PPD but 12 weeks and the second dose they put me on and I was able to totally go off the antidepressants. God is indeed our Heavenly Father, Jehovah-Rapha, God who heals. What a wonderful testimony you have of His power to do the miraculous!
> 
> I have to confess though, when I got to the part where they said they were sending you down for an ultrasound I thought you were going to say they picked up a baby.

:rofl: Now that would have been amazing! Hehehe. Thanks Cornbread, and great news about you too xx


----------



## pickle76

Thanks everyone else too. Hoping for some good, 'normal' cycles for everyone, with decent timed ovulation, and ending in BFP's! Hugs to you all xx


----------



## pickle76

Never - you are both so cute! You're going to have gorgeous babies hehe x


----------



## nevertogether

awww thank you pickle!! :hugs: you and your DH are quite the lookers as well, hehe. :)


----------



## Cornbread

pickle76 said:


> Cornbread said:
> 
> 
> Pickle, that's amazing!!! I absolutely believe that God heals, I've seen it in my own life. When they diagnosed my hypothyroidism my numbers were WAY off and it should have taken a lot longer than a few months and 2 dose changes of Synthroid to get me back to "normal" and off the PPD but 12 weeks and the second dose they put me on and I was able to totally go off the antidepressants. God is indeed our Heavenly Father, Jehovah-Rapha, God who heals. What a wonderful testimony you have of His power to do the miraculous!
> 
> I have to confess though, when I got to the part where they said they were sending you down for an ultrasound I thought you were going to say they picked up a baby.
> 
> :rofl: Now that would have been amazing! Hehehe. Thanks Cornbread, and great news about you too xxClick to expand...

How crazy would that have been? :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes!!! awesome Jo:) glad its gone


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Shannon! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## impatient

So sorry Foxy and your feelings are completly valid! I think we all have been there a time or two and I hope you feel better:)
Congrats Pickle! You really have a lot to be thankful for:)

Can someone tell me what you think of my chart? How good are the chances that I did in fact OV?


----------



## nevertogether

i think there is a good chance impatient. your temp dips and goes up and then you proceed to have your highest temp ever today which would show a thermal shift to me. the EWCM on CD40 is good too.. i'm no expert though so would love other opinions :)


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Impatient! I am very thankful!

Your chart looks good and I think you've definitely ov'd! Hope your temps stay nice and high and that a BFP follows! xx


----------



## pickle76

I agree with Never - the CM and CP plus the temp rise which has stayed high, and climbed a bit more are all good! x


----------



## mrskcbrown

sahrene1978 said:


> Pickle that is amazing news! What a relief!!
> 
> Foxy sweetie.. I am so sorry. I hope you can get real answers at your doctors visit.
> 
> Nicole.. I hope she doesn't show :(
> 
> Moochacha.. I can't wait to see those two pink lines!!
> 
> mrskcbrown.. I have my fingers crossed for you!!
> Good luck girls. I did not Poas this morning. I did Nicole trick and pee'd first before I could get my hands on the stick..lol
> 
> Sahrene

Thanks Sahrene! Im praying for your BFP as well:hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Ooh yes Sahrene, hope it's good news! Well done for peeing before you could do anything else lol xx


----------



## Cornbread

Looking at my chart, is it possible that I ov'd on CD9? If so, we had sex way early that morning (like...13 hours before I temp'ed) so would that up my chances at conception? Would that mean the faint line on my OPK is a possible early indicator of pregnancy? Have I not OV'd yet? Am I grasping at straws here? Honestly, as much as i would love to get a bfp this month, I mostly just want to see when I ov and establish a baseline.


----------



## pickle76

Cornbread said:


> Looking at my chart, is it possible that I ov'd on CD9? If so, we had sex way early that morning (like...13 hours before I temp'ed) so would that up my chances at conception? Would that mean the faint line on my OPK is a possible early indicator of pregnancy? Have I not OV'd yet? Am I grasping at straws here? Honestly, as much as i would love to get a bfp this month, I mostly just want to see when I ov and establish a baseline.

I don't think you've ov'd yet - your temps after ov will be higher overall than before ov. You may get the odd dip here and there but the overall trend will be higher. I do hope that happens for you soon. I know what you mean - I had crazy patterns up until last month and I just wanted to ov and see my body work properly. Hope a pattern shows v soon xxx


----------



## pichi

cornbread i wouldn't say you've ov'd yet. your temps are too erratic just now to indicate Ov


----------



## Cornbread

pichi said:


> cornbread i wouldn't say you've ov'd yet. your temps are too erratic just now to indicate Ov

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd177/sand_bass/smileys/overreaction.gif

Thanks. After I posted I did the thing on FF where you can find a similar chart and overlay. I found one VERY similar to mine and she OV'd on CD15 and I totally see what you mean about the temps once I looked at that.


----------



## pickle76

Aww Cornbread I love the smilie hahahaha! Try not to get too down about it yet - ov may be just around the corner. Actually ignore that - that's the worst thing anyone can tell you! But I'll be hopeful for you! Hugs xx


----------



## Cornbread

pickle76 said:


> Aww Cornbread I love the smilie hahahaha! Try not to get too down about it yet - ov may be just around the corner. Actually ignore that - that's the worst thing anyone can tell you! But I'll be hopeful for you! Hugs xx

I'm not, the smiley just seemed appropriate.  THanks though, I'll take all the vibes/dust/hope/prayers I can get :)


----------



## pichi

i wouldn't stress. for example - i used to OV around CD16 or so then go on to have an 11/12 lp so, because it looks like your temps are dropping slightly you may be similar :)


----------



## pickle76

Cornbread said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Aww Cornbread I love the smilie hahahaha! Try not to get too down about it yet - ov may be just around the corner. Actually ignore that - that's the worst thing anyone can tell you! But I'll be hopeful for you! Hugs xx
> 
> I'm not, the smiley just seemed appropriate.  THanks though, I'll take all the vibes/dust/hope/prayers I can get :)Click to expand...

Well I'll send you all of the above! x


----------



## mrskcbrown

I got my :bfp: with afternoon wee on a digital!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I keep saying OMG! I cant believe it. Im so nervous!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## pichi

congratulations!!


----------



## pickle76

WOOOOOO-HOOOOOO! Oh I'm SOOO happy for you! Congrats! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NicoleB

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## pichi

Nicole, have you tested yet?


----------



## impatient

mrskcbrown said:


> I got my :bfp: with afternoon wee on a digital!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I keep saying OMG! I cant believe it. Im so nervous!

Yay!!!! Congratulations!! That just put a huge smile on my face:)


----------



## sahrene1978

mrskcbrown said:


> I got my :bfp: with afternoon wee on a digital!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I keep saying OMG! I cant believe it. Im so nervous!

I KNEW IT!!!! 

Oh I am so excited for you!!! Yah!!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!


Sahrene


----------



## Cornbread

mrskcbrown said:


> I got my :bfp: with afternoon wee on a digital!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I keep saying OMG! I cant believe it. Im so nervous!

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

mrskcbrown said:


> I got my :bfp: with afternoon wee on a digital!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I keep saying OMG! I cant believe it. Im so nervous!

:happydance::happydance:thats awesome :) yay for the BFP :)

can I ask what you were taking (if anything)?


----------



## mrskcbrown

dandybrush said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: with afternoon wee on a digital!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I keep saying OMG! I cant believe it. Im so nervous!
> 
> :happydance::happydance:thats awesome :) yay for the BFP :)
> 
> can I ask what you were taking (if anything)?Click to expand...

Thanks!!
I take metformin because I have PCOS but other than that nothing. The DR prescribed me clomid and I took that for a few months and nothing. I took it upon myself to not take it this month. I was sick of it.
:hugs:Praying for your BFP!


----------



## dandybrush

thats awesome that natural worked for you :) if the vitex gets me regular ill try a month off it and see what happens :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congratulations :D


----------



## pickle76

Hey Foxy,

How you feeling this evening? Been thinking of you today xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey pickle

Thanks hun. If I'm honest, I feel like s**t :haha: I'm currently attending a pity party for one! :rofl:

I have an awful headache and period pains just to top off a really busy, long and stressful day at work. Good news is I get to do it all over again tomorrow.

I'm dreading going to the GP. I can't bare the thought that my GP will tell me I'm too fat to conceive (like the last Dr I saw there while my new doc was off sick). It's like as soon as they see you are not a size 10-12 they automatically assume that's the reason why you are not getting pregnant. I'm so fed up that nobody has helped me up until this point. 

How are you doing? I'm so, so pleased that today went well for you. x


----------



## pickle76

Oh Foxy I really, really feel for you. You've been TTC for so long and I can't imagine how hard it must be. I hope your doc is sympathetic and realises that weight is not the only thing that affects conceiving! You're such a support to everyone here so I hope we can all be there for you. I'll be praying that you have a good sleep tonight without any more pain, and a better day at work tomorrow, and of course that you doc's appt goes well. What time is it? 

I admire your strength and positivity but know you must just be feeling so crappy at the mo. You can always PM me - I work part-time from home on my laptop so am always around!

You take care Foxy :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Oh and I'm ok thanks. Slept for 2 hours this afternoon then had myself a nice big vodka so am feeling more human now lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats on the BFP Mrs.


----------



## pickle76

:hi: Shannon x


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Jo. Did you drink a vodka for me?


----------



## pickle76

Lol yep! Hic! Just kidding I was v sensible and just had the one!


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hey pickle
> 
> Thanks hun. If I'm honest, I feel like s**t :haha: I'm currently attending a pity party for one! :rofl:
> 
> I have an awful headache and period pains just to top off a really busy, long and stressful day at work. Good news is I get to do it all over again tomorrow.
> 
> I'm dreading going to the GP. I can't bare the thought that my GP will tell me I'm too fat to conceive (like the last Dr I saw there while my new doc was off sick). It's like as soon as they see you are not a size 10-12 they automatically assume that's the reason why you are not getting pregnant. I'm so fed up that nobody has helped me up until this point.
> 
> How are you doing? I'm so, so pleased that today went well for you. x

I hope this Dr is better than mega bitch was, I hope he just gives you a referral to a specialist :hugs: I think the Doctors in the UK are too hard on women, I think you should be honest hun. I think you should tell the Doctor that you're fed up that no one has helped you until this point and allow them to see your stress and sadness. :(


----------



## moochacha

mrskcbrown said:


> I got my :bfp: with afternoon wee on a digital!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I keep saying OMG! I cant believe it. Im so nervous!

Omg I knew it!!! congratulations God has blessed you :hugs: I bet your husband is over the moon with happiness.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hows that beanie treating you Rebecca?

Jo, I wish I could have alcohol. I miss it. sigh.


----------



## moochacha

Pickle - I'm soooooooooooooo glad that everything is ok!!! :happydance: Amazing how the divine works eh? Now we just need to pray for our bfps!!! :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> Hows that beanie treating you Rebecca?
> 
> Jo, I wish I could have alcohol. I miss it. sigh.

Hehe I'm sooo tired it's unbelievable I just woke up and my head feels like a brick. I hope it sticks!! I'm not testing again until AF is late.


----------



## pickle76

moochacha said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Hey pickle
> 
> Thanks hun. If I'm honest, I feel like s**t :haha: I'm currently attending a pity party for one! :rofl:
> 
> I have an awful headache and period pains just to top off a really busy, long and stressful day at work. Good news is I get to do it all over again tomorrow.
> 
> I'm dreading going to the GP. I can't bare the thought that my GP will tell me I'm too fat to conceive (like the last Dr I saw there while my new doc was off sick). It's like as soon as they see you are not a size 10-12 they automatically assume that's the reason why you are not getting pregnant. I'm so fed up that nobody has helped me up until this point.
> 
> How are you doing? I'm so, so pleased that today went well for you. x
> 
> I hope this Dr is better than mega bitch was, I hope he just gives you a referral to a specialist :hugs: I think the Doctors in the UK are too hard on women, I think you should be honest hun. I think you should tell the Doctor that you're fed up that no one has helped you until this point and allow them to see your stress and sadness. :(Click to expand...

I agree Moochacha x


----------



## pickle76

Well a positive from you Moochacha and mrskcbrown both in one day isn't bad! Let's hope we get a whiff of your hormones and get ours too lol!

Shannon - well I'll have 2 next time and one can be for you! Actually I'd better not have many more before we start trying again! Not that I've ever been a big drinker - I can go weeks without even wanting one!


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Hows that beanie treating you Rebecca?
> 
> Jo, I wish I could have alcohol. I miss it. sigh.
> 
> Hehe I'm sooo tired it's unbelievable I just woke up and my head feels like a brick. I hope it sticks!! I'm not testing again until AF is late.Click to expand...

Good idea! The beanie is taking all your energy which is a good thing.


----------



## dandybrush

yes please do send a whiff my way :) mooch and mrsk


----------



## shaerichelle

pickle76 said:


> Well a positive from you Moochacha and mrskcbrown both in one day isn't bad! Let's hope we get a whiff of your hormones and get ours too lol!
> 
> Shannon - well I'll have 2 next time and one can be for you! Actually I'd better not have many more before we start trying again! Not that I've ever been a big drinker - I can go weeks without even wanting one!

Sounds good. I know I used to have wine every night and now I cant cause its to much for my body.

Oh a whiff of hormones sounds so good!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Jo Congrats on not having anything wrong with your breast. 

Foxy sorry about your AF!

MrsSkcbrown congrats on the BFP!


----------



## Firedancer41

mrskcbrown said:


> I got my :bfp: with afternoon wee on a digital!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I keep saying OMG! I cant believe it. Im so nervous!

Congrats, that is awesome!!!!!


----------



## sahrene1978

I got my :bfp: this morning!!! OMG!! I just am in shock! It seems so unreal.

I just want to say thank you to everyone here for all your support.

Sahrene


----------



## pickle76

Oh WOW! Congrats Sahrene! So happy for you! Big hugs! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Saherene Congrats


----------



## marie87

What a lucky month, congrats to all the ladies that got their BFP.

:flower:


----------



## moochacha

sahrene1978 said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning!!! OMG!! I just am in shock! It seems so unreal.
> 
> I just want to say thank you to everyone here for all your support.
> 
> Sahrene

Huge congrats :hugs: that's wonderful :happydance:


----------



## stephmkc

Wow! Congrats to everyone on their BFP's!! :happydance:Maybe I need to stick around here and catch whatever it is you all have:) Best of luck to everyone else waiting for their BFPs....


----------



## pickle76

Lol yeah stick around - we're trying to catch whiffs of the pregnant ladies' hormones! :haha:

When one of my colleagues recently told us she was pregnant, we joked that I should stand next to her at every opportunity to catch some hormones and make me start ovulating again! Within a week I had ovulated, and had a great cycle, and another this month by the looks of it hahahahahaha! Maybe if I lick her arm I might get pregnant :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Firedancer41

That's great, Sahrene! Congrats!


----------



## nevertogether

just wanted to stop in and say CONGRATS to sahrene and mrskcbrown, this is AWESOME! :happydance: moo i hope you get a clear BFP soon and it sticks. :hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

pickle76 said:


> Lol yeah stick around - we're trying to catch whiffs of the pregnant ladies' hormones! :haha:
> 
> When one of my colleagues recently told us she was pregnant, we joked that I should stand next to her at every opportunity to catch some hormones and make me start ovulating again! Within a week I had ovulated, and had a great cycle, and another this month by the looks of it hahahahahaha! Maybe if I lick her arm I might get pregnant :rofl::rofl:

I have a friend at church who got pregnant really fast and easy when they started TTC and I asked her to rub some of her baby cooties off on me. :haha:


----------



## Cornbread

Ok, so my temps were pretty erratic but I have two dips in a row that got to the same temp, that's a sign that I should be close to OV'ing right?


----------



## shaerichelle

You girls are funny. lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

Cornbread said:


> Ok, so my temps were pretty erratic but I have two dips in a row that got to the same temp, that's a sign that I should be close to OV'ing right?

Looks like your temps are settlling down after AF.

It's hard to say when you will ov as you don't have a definite cycle length. You're chart looks great for pre-ov, so keep up the bd and I'm sure you'll see a pattern start to emerge and hopefully you'll be oving in the next week :D

Huge congrats sahrene :)

What a lucky month June seems to be. Maybe I can tag along at the end of the month! :haha:


----------



## Cornbread

foxyloxy28 said:


> Cornbread said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so my temps were pretty erratic but I have two dips in a row that got to the same temp, that's a sign that I should be close to OV'ing right?
> 
> Looks like your temps are settlling down after AF.
> 
> It's hard to say when you will ov as you don't have a definite cycle length. You're chart looks great for pre-ov, so keep up the bd and I'm sure you'll see a pattern start to emerge and hopefully you'll be oving in the next week :D
> 
> Huge congrats sahrene :)
> 
> What a lucky month June seems to be. Maybe I can tag along at the end of the month! :haha:Click to expand...

So it's normal for temps to be nutso after AF?

Maybe I'd better go stalk more of the charts in the gallery at FF. LOL I wasn't even sure I was going to be able to temp this morning b/c I didn't think I'd get 3 hours sleep in, because I didn't get to bed until 3am due to Corn Muffin being awake with teething, and then DH's alarm went off from 0500 to about 0530 for him to leave, but I managed to get enough sleep in before Muffin woke up. As soon as she stops hollering in her crib and goes to sleep for her nap I'm doing the same. Napping that is. I only hollered for a minute when she bit my finger.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm not sure if you girls want me to bore you with my GP visit details, but here goes........ those who don't want to be bored into a coma look away now :haha:

Basically, the Dr said that he believes the problem lies with me. OH is going for a SA haha:). Dr is making a referral to the fertility clinic for tube tests (the one with the dye and x-rays). He wanted me to have a vaginal exam with the nurse but I decided to wait until AF leaves so have rebooked that for next thursday. 

The Dr said it doesn't bother the nurse or dr's, but I just couldn't bare the thought of that poor nurse having to look up 'there' whilst AF is in town and the fact that I've neglected to use the Veet I bought the other day was playing on my mind :rofl: Dr checked my abdomen, but wants the vaginal exam in case of cysts.

Dr mentioned that with the NHS in the way it is, funding for treatment could be an issue and there are age restrictions etc down here for IVF. I mentioned that there are also weight restrictions and he didn't seemed phased and said 'well i'm sure you are working on that anyway and it's easier said than done to lose weight'. I was shocked that he hadn't bought up my weight nor banged on about how I need to lose it! He didn't go into any detail about IVF - in fact, I'm suprised he mentioned it, but I think he just wants to prepare me in the long run.

He asked if my cycles are regular - told him I've been charting for ages and said my LP was fine etc etc and he said 'you have really gotten into this haven't you' :rofl: OH thinks that's the understatement of the year!

I mentioned that my cycles had always been regular except for Sept. when I was 4 / 5 days late and I had excruciating pain (to the point where I could barely move and was doubled up) and he believes that I suffered an early miscarriage (OH and I had always thought this was a possibility). I had taken a test a few hours before I started passing clots that day and it was BFN, but he said that didn't matter and that it was most likely I was pregnant! 

Although I feel that there is still a long road ahead, I am so relieved that finally someone is taking us seriously and getting us the necessary tests.

I'm sorry this is such a long post, was ages in the appointment. When we came out everyone else in the waiting room was huffing and puffing! :haha:


----------



## mrskcbrown

sahrene1978 said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning!!! OMG!! I just am in shock! It seems so unreal.
> 
> I just want to say thank you to everyone here for all your support.
> 
> Sahrene

:yipee::yipee::yipee:OMG, I am so super excited for you! I know it feels so great and so unreal. Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Cornbread

Another question... how do I set my charts to include the tag that I'm TTC with hypothyroidism?


----------



## Cornbread

foxyloxy28 said:


> I'm not sure if you girls want me to bore you with my GP visit details, but here goes........ those who don't want to be bored into a coma look away now :haha:
> 
> Basically, the Dr said that he believes the problem lies with me. OH is going for a SA haha:). Dr is making a referral to the fertility clinic for tube tests (the one with the dye and x-rays). He wanted me to have a vaginal exam with the nurse but I decided to wait until AF leaves so have rebooked that for next thursday.
> 
> The Dr said it doesn't bother the nurse or dr's, but I just couldn't bare the thought of that poor nurse having to look up 'there' whilst AF is in town and the fact that I've neglected to use the Veet I bought the other day was playing on my mind :rofl: Dr checked my abdomen, but wants the vaginal exam in case of cysts.
> 
> Dr mentioned that with the NHS in the way it is, funding for treatment could be an issue and there are age restrictions etc down here for IVF. I mentioned that there are also weight restrictions and he didn't seemed phased and said 'well i'm sure you are working on that anyway and it's easier said than done to lose weight'. I was shocked that he hadn't bought up my weight nor banged on about how I need to lose it! He didn't go into any detail about IVF - in fact, I'm suprised he mentioned it, but I think he just wants to prepare me in the long run.
> 
> He asked if my cycles are regular - told him I've been charting for ages and said my LP was fine etc etc and he said 'you have really gotten into this haven't you' :rofl: OH thinks that's the understatement of the year!
> 
> I mentioned that my cycles had always been regular except for Sept. when I was 4 / 5 days late and I had excruciating pain (to the point where I could barely move and was doubled up) and he believes that I suffered an early miscarriage (OH and I had always thought this was a possibility). I had taken a test a few hours before I started passing clots that day and it was BFN, but he said that didn't matter and that it was most likely I was pregnant!
> 
> Although I feel that there is still a long road ahead, I am so relieved that finally someone is taking us seriously and getting us the necessary tests.
> 
> I'm sorry this is such a long post, was ages in the appointment. When we came out everyone else in the waiting room was huffing and puffing! :haha:

I'm so glad he took you seriously and sounds like he really wants to help you, yay for docs who are decent!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Cornbread said:


> Another question... how do I set my charts to include the tag that I'm TTC with hypothyroidism?

 
If you want this shown on your chart page, you can write it the box on your home page set up.

If you are adding your completed charts to the chart gallery, then it gives you options to select various things to tag your chart i.e. low temps, dip etc etc.

Not sure that you can label your chart on your homepage, but I will go and investigate on mine.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Sharene - Many congrats to you lady!!!

Foxy - I'm so glad you got good news at your appointment with GP and that he is taking you seriously! Maybe this will help you concieve!


----------



## Cornbread

foxyloxy28 said:


> Cornbread said:
> 
> 
> Another question... how do I set my charts to include the tag that I'm TTC with hypothyroidism?
> 
> 
> If you want this shown on your chart page, you can write it the box on your home page set up.
> 
> If you are adding your completed charts to the chart gallery, then it gives you options to select various things to tag your chart i.e. low temps, dip etc etc.
> 
> Not sure that you can label your chart on your homepage, but I will go and investigate on mine.Click to expand...

Ok, thanks :)


----------



## xshell79

foxy- glad to read the doc appointment went well and ur now on the way to getting some answers towards getting ur :bfp: . your a very special lady on this thread and u so deserve your little miracle im sure everyone would agree. xx


----------



## xshell79

congrats to mrsbrown and sharene ...happy and healthy 9 months to u both


----------



## Tierney

mrskcbrown said:


> I got my :bfp: with afternoon wee on a digital!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I keep saying OMG! I cant believe it. Im so nervous!

Congratulations hun x


----------



## Tierney

sahrene1978 said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning!!! OMG!! I just am in shock! It seems so unreal.
> 
> I just want to say thank you to everyone here for all your support.
> 
> Sahrene


Congratulations Sahrene x


----------



## Tierney

foxyloxy28 said:


> I'm not sure if you girls want me to bore you with my GP visit details, but here goes........ those who don't want to be bored into a coma look away now :haha:
> 
> Basically, the Dr said that he believes the problem lies with me. OH is going for a SA haha:). Dr is making a referral to the fertility clinic for tube tests (the one with the dye and x-rays). He wanted me to have a vaginal exam with the nurse but I decided to wait until AF leaves so have rebooked that for next thursday.
> 
> The Dr said it doesn't bother the nurse or dr's, but I just couldn't bare the thought of that poor nurse having to look up 'there' whilst AF is in town and the fact that I've neglected to use the Veet I bought the other day was playing on my mind :rofl: Dr checked my abdomen, but wants the vaginal exam in case of cysts.
> 
> Dr mentioned that with the NHS in the way it is, funding for treatment could be an issue and there are age restrictions etc down here for IVF. I mentioned that there are also weight restrictions and he didn't seemed phased and said 'well i'm sure you are working on that anyway and it's easier said than done to lose weight'. I was shocked that he hadn't bought up my weight nor banged on about how I need to lose it! He didn't go into any detail about IVF - in fact, I'm suprised he mentioned it, but I think he just wants to prepare me in the long run.
> 
> He asked if my cycles are regular - told him I've been charting for ages and said my LP was fine etc etc and he said 'you have really gotten into this haven't you' :rofl: OH thinks that's the understatement of the year!
> 
> I mentioned that my cycles had always been regular except for Sept. when I was 4 / 5 days late and I had excruciating pain (to the point where I could barely move and was doubled up) and he believes that I suffered an early miscarriage (OH and I had always thought this was a possibility). I had taken a test a few hours before I started passing clots that day and it was BFN, but he said that didn't matter and that it was most likely I was pregnant!
> 
> Although I feel that there is still a long road ahead, I am so relieved that finally someone is taking us seriously and getting us the necessary tests.
> 
> I'm sorry this is such a long post, was ages in the appointment. When we came out everyone else in the waiting room was huffing and puffing! :haha:


Hey Foxy, glad your appointment went well, your doctor sounds better than your last one. Hopefully you will get referred fast hun x


----------



## dandybrush

sahrene1978 said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning!!! OMG!! I just am in shock! It seems so unreal.
> 
> I just want to say thank you to everyone here for all your support.
> 
> Sahrene

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:congrats thats awesome yay for BFP month :)



Cornbread said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornbread said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so my temps were pretty erratic but I have two dips in a row that got to the same temp, that's a sign that I should be close to OV'ing right?
> 
> Looks like your temps are settlling down after AF.
> 
> It's hard to say when you will ov as you don't have a definite cycle length. You're chart looks great for pre-ov, so keep up the bd and I'm sure you'll see a pattern start to emerge and hopefully you'll be oving in the next week :D
> 
> Huge congrats sahrene :)
> 
> What a lucky month June seems to be. Maybe I can tag along at the end of the month! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> So it's normal for temps to be nutso after AF?
> 
> Maybe I'd better go stalk more of the charts in the gallery at FF. LOL I wasn't even sure I was going to be able to temp this morning b/c I didn't think I'd get 3 hours sleep in, because I didn't get to bed until 3am due to Corn Muffin being awake with teething, and then DH's alarm went off from 0500 to about 0530 for him to leave, but I managed to get enough sleep in before Muffin woke up. As soon as she stops hollering in her crib and goes to sleep for her nap I'm doing the same. Napping that is. I only hollered for a minute when she bit my finger.Click to expand...

my temps are crazy too :(


----------



## sahrene1978

Thanks girls!!

Foxy! Yah!! I am so glad you found a doctor who hears you!!! I know your little sticky bean is coming very soon!!

Sahrene


----------



## dandybrush

foxy im glad you are gonna get some answers, and that dr sounded really nice :)


----------



## moochacha

Hey foxy I'm soooooo glad that your Doctors appointment went well!!! Sorry for your loss in Sept as well :cry: also I'm glad he was understanding about weight, I don't understand why the Doctors in the UK are so hard on women I've noticed it happening to a few of other ladies as well. Can't wait to follow your journey hun :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## pickle76

Oh that's great news Foxy - sounds like he actually listened and so glad he didn't make weight a big issue. I know you were dreading that. Hope you get some help now. You're on your way! xxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm so effin mad at purolator right now, because of their screw up I have to waste my gas and go there tomorrow to pick my computer up!


----------



## impatient

shaerichelle said:


> Hows that beanie treating you Rebecca?
> 
> Jo, I wish I could have alcohol. I miss it. sigh.

shannon, I'm having some wine right now...I'll have some for you!!! Lol


----------



## pickle76

Aww what happened Sweetmama?


----------



## impatient

FOXY...congrats on finding a good doctor that you like!! That is a wonderful thing when you're TTC! 
I'm very happy today...it was the last day of school so I'm on vacation for the whole summer!!!!!:):):) I can be on here all day now! You girls are going to get sick of me! Lol I'm going top Mass. For the weekend, but after that BnB will be my job! LMAO!!


----------



## NicoleB

Sharene congrats sweetie I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## NicoleB

Foxy I already told you but will say again I'm so glad things are starting to be done for you sweetie!! &#9829;


----------



## pickle76

Yipee impatient! xx

Aww Nicole I'm sorry AF arrived .....:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Pickle - I've been waiting all day to get my computer I live on a road called Watters drive, well they had my address as Watters Drive Avenue, which we don't have in Fredericton, so instead of double checking what the address was from the friggen postal code they decided to return it to the warehouse, because they are stupid


----------



## impatient

FOXY...congrats on finding a good doctor that you like!! That is a wonderful thing when you're TTC! 
I'm very happy today...it was the last day of school so I'm on vacation for the whole summer!!!!!:):):) I can be on here all day now! You girls are going to get sick of me! Lol I'm going top Mass. For the weekend, but after that BnB will be my job! LMAO!!


----------



## pickle76

Sweetmama - urgh that's crap!:growlmad:


----------



## Sweetmama26

You're telling me!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thats great your appt went so well Foxy. :happydance


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Yipee impatient! xx
> 
> Aww Nicole I'm sorry AF arrived .....:hugs:

Thanks..I'm cool with it tho. I hope hope my body does the right thing again and I ovulate early (for me the last last few months anyway)


----------



## fifi-folle

Congrats to the newly pregnant ladies!
Foxy that's fab your new doctor is so positive. I think more women have early miscarriages than realise, but it shows you can get pregnant and will again (I know how annoying that comment is but it's better to be able to get preg than not). 
Nicole hope your body behaves itself again this month.
Pickle I know it's old news but so pleased that the lump went away.

AFM really emotional the past few days and tired but the main thing on my mind is the recurrent miscarriage clinic today.


----------



## pickle76

Hope your body plays nice Nicole, and you ovulate early xx

Fifi - really hope you get on ok today. Will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> Congrats to the newly pregnant ladies!
> Foxy that's fab your new doctor is so positive. I think more women have early miscarriages than realise, but it shows you can get pregnant and will again (I know how annoying that comment is but it's better to be able to get preg than not).
> Nicole hope your body behaves itself again this month.
> Pickle I know it's old news but so pleased that the lump went away.
> 
> AFM really emotional the past few days and tired but the main thing on my mind is the recurrent miscarriage clinic today.

Thinking of you today :hugs: good luck


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks ladies :)

fifi - best of luck today. I hope you get some answers or atleast some idea of what is going on and what can be done to get you that sticky bean.

That comment is exactly what I was thinking :) 

:hugs: Nicole - cycle buddies this cycle as we are only 1 day apart ;) ov CD19 for us both please mother nature!!


----------



## impatient

Quick question for...does anyone else have really sore boobs AFTER OV??? Mine are really sore, always seem to be after OV. This is only my second cycle of charting so I can't be positive of OV in the past but it seems like they always are at this time of my cycle!!


----------



## impatient

Quick question for...does anyone else have really sore boobs AFTER OV??? Mine are really sore, always seem to be after OV. This is only my second cycle of charting so I can't be positive of OV in the past but it seems like they always are at this time of my cycle!!


----------



## pickle76

Yes impatient. From the day after ov until AF comes mine are super sore x


----------



## foxyloxy28

My boobs are never sore - I think that's probably cos I was at the back of the queue when they were giving out bodies and I got a dud :haha:


----------



## pickle76

Oh Foxy hehe. The boob thing is horrible though and I'll never be able to use that as a possible 'am I pregnant sign'! They're so sore today that it hurts even wearing my bra or walking down the stairs, let alone hugging my husband owwwwwwwwwwwww:roll:


----------



## impatient

Quick question for...does anyone else have really sore boobs AFTER OV??? Mine are really sore, always seem to be after OV. This is only my second cycle of charting so I can't be positive of OV in the past but it seems like they always are at this time of my cycle!!


----------



## pickle76

Lol impatient see my post a bit further up the page xx


----------



## pickle76

post 8365 xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

lol impatient's pc must double post everything :haha:

ah pickle - that's one symptom for me to avoid then. ;)

Cornbread - in answer to your question about tagging your charts, it can be done via your home page. If you look at all the options to display things on your chart, you will see chart labels. Click on that link and you can add your labels.


----------



## pickle76

:thumbup: Foxy x


----------



## shaerichelle

Can someone help me out? I took provera yesterday and now I think I ovd. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/shaerichelle

I am so worried.


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck fiona:)


----------



## foxyloxy28

I think it's difficult to say whether you have ov'd yet shannon. I can't find any information on the effects of taking provera around ovulation. I would not take it again and see what your body does. 

What does the information leaflet say?


----------



## shaerichelle

It says do not take when pregnant. 

I am pretty sure, I was pregnant this cycle and ovd CD 14, but 3 days after I had a non faint line on a test my hcg was a 2.. but I never had a bleed after. I just dont know. I am confused.


----------



## shaerichelle

Foxy read in your sig about your appt details. Good Luck darling.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Foxy, I just read it can make your temps rise, so I am ignoring it.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good idea :)


----------



## nevertogether

impatient said:


> Quick question for...does anyone else have really sore boobs AFTER OV??? Mine are really sore, always seem to be after OV. This is only my second cycle of charting so I can't be positive of OV in the past but it seems like they always are at this time of my cycle!!

mine are sore the day of OV only. that's how i always know i have O'ed :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Mine are never sore unless I am pregnant, mine get itchy lol


----------



## fifi-folle

Foxy- Less than a week to wait for your fertility appt that's fab!!!

Back from appt, all my previous bloods were close enough to normal so unlikely to cause m/c, she's taken more clotting ones, coeliac and glucose blood tests. Sooo hoping one of them comes back dodgy if that makes sense. As soon as I get a +hpt I am to go to the early pregnancy unit to have hcg bloods done and I will have an early scan, if everything's ok I'll be referred back to RMC clinic to discuss heparin. I was given baby aspirin away with me to take when I get +hpt. Got preg symptoms again so hopefully we'll get a +ve test and this time they'll be able to stop me m/c'ing.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey fifi - glad everything went well. Next week is an appointment with the nurse for an internal exam. Got to wait to hear about the Fertility Clinic referral. I need to rephrase my siggy.

I hope you get that +ve result hun and it's a sticky :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Ah, I see. Well at least it is all moving in the right direction. Be prepared for swabs, whenever I have an internal they seem to enjoy taking the opportunity to scrape off a few more cells!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thats good news fifi:)I have been tested for coeliac. I cant eat gluten foods, but I dont have coeliac, my belly days not allow me lol. At least you can go in right after the pos hpt and get help!


----------



## shaerichelle

:dust: fifi:)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Everytime I read something from a brit I always have to check what it is lol, you guys spell some things WAY different then us, for instance celiacs lol


----------



## dandybrush

morning all im going away for the weekend :) so hope everyone has a good one will have to catch up with you all next week


----------



## foxyloxy28

Have a lovely time dandy - it seems so weird that it's morning where you are and 21:50 here :)


----------



## pickle76

Have a lovely weekend Dandy! I won't be around much til tomorrow evening so catch up with you all then. Hope everyone's doing ok. Hugs! x


----------



## pickle76

Sweetmama26 said:


> Everytime I read something from a brit I always have to check what it is lol, you guys spell some things WAY different then us, for instance celiacs lol

Lol I think we just spelled it wrong! xx


----------



## impatient

foxyloxy28 said:


> lol impatient's pc must double post everything :haha:
> 
> Lol I don't know what happened!!! Foxy I don't think your body is a dud cause your charts are awesome...just hasn't been the right time yet, but its gonna happen for you!!!


----------



## impatient

Isn't it crazy how much better you get to know your body after TTC for a while??!!! My boobs have always gotten sore throughout my life but I never cared to pin point the time of my cycle! I guess mine are sore after OV...who knew LMAO!


----------



## pickle76

impatient said:


> Isn't it crazy how much better you get to know your body after TTC for a while??!!! My boobs have always gotten sore throughout my life but I never cared to pin point the time of my cycle! I guess mine are sore after OV...who knew LMAO!

Definitely! Mine have always been sore but I thought it was just in the lead-up to AF, and didn't link it ti ov. But since I've been looking at things, it's been the day after ov for the last 2 months!


----------



## moochacha

Fifi - How did you find the consultant? Fingers crossed you have some answers soon hun!!! Actually they found my blood is reactive to clotting. 

Dandy - Have a fab weekend hun!

Well as for me I went and had bloods taken yesterday and just got them back :wacko: they came back 171 mIU/ml 3x more than what they should be for 3 weeks 2 days. The Doctor said its too early for a scan but ill have some more blood tests next week but AF is due tomorrow as well  The Doctor was kidding around and said "Are you ready for twins?" I'm not in the happiest of moods "if" I'm pregnant I just want it to stick. :cry:

Is it strange I'm not holding much hope even with 3x more hCG levels?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Rach I think that is a natural reaction with someone who has had a miscarriage before. Hugs mama I'm sure everything witll be fine!

AFM: I got my laptop today after I had to pick it up myself!


----------



## nevertogether

hi ladies! :hi:

moo - that is great news and i'm praying that this one sticks! lots of sticky :dust: lovely!

sweet - enjoy that laptop girl!!! i think i need a new one too..hehe.

i'm off to see DH in two hours, ahhhhhh, :headspin: my temp went up today, 13DPO. should dip tomorrow, and AF start on monday compared to the rest of my charts and then i will be on my lucky cycle and get to see DH during my fertile window. :yipee: :thumbup: i hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## pickle76

Sweetmama - hooray for the laptop lol!

Never - have a great time!

Moochacha - I think it's understandable that you'd worry, but it's a great sign with your levels that high! Sending you extra sticky glue and a big hug xx

I'm going to a wedding this afternoon! Please don't rain! Have a good everyone xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

I think it's totally understandable moochacha - I think you've got a sticky one (or two) there :)

have a lovely time pickle - I'm sure the weather will stay nice.

never - be gentle with him ;)

impatient - thanks hun, hopefully it's just taking it's time to get it right!

sweetmama - glad you've got your laptop back :)

I don't know if any of you ladies are interested in the world cup, but come on England :haha: sorry lovely American friends, but England are gonna beat you tonight ;)


----------



## moochacha

Hehehe yay the World Cup!!!! Woohooo

Thanks ladies as Foxy would say I'm on knicker watch hahaha. Plssssssss AF stay away!!!!!


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> Fifi - How did you find the consultant? Fingers crossed you have some answers soon hun!!! Actually they found my blood is reactive to clotting.
> 
> Dandy - Have a fab weekend hun!
> 
> Well as for me I went and had bloods taken yesterday and just got them back :wacko: they came back 171 mIU/ml 3x more than what they should be for 3 weeks 2 days. The Doctor said its too early for a scan but ill have some more blood tests next week but AF is due tomorrow as well  The Doctor was kidding around and said "Are you ready for twins?" I'm not in the happiest of moods "if" I'm pregnant I just want it to stick. :cry:
> 
> Is it strange I'm not holding much hope even with 3x more hCG levels?

Your numbers are really good I say it's a sticky one also.. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Sweetmama26 said:


> Rach I think that is a natural reaction with someone who has had a miscarriage before. Hugs mama I'm sure everything witll be fine!
> 
> AFM: I got my laptop today after I had to pick it up myself!

woohoo for a new laptop..I got one yesterday to.. :thumbup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

moochacha - :gun::witch: :gun:

Stay away AF!!


----------



## Firedancer41

So this morning for the first time I totally forgot to temp! I was really tired, when my alarm went off I shut it off and went back to sleep. DD woke me an hour later and I went to help her before realizing it, so it was too late. And I predict ov either tomorrow or Monday. Should I just leave today blank and not worry about it? I am using OPKs, so I'm guessing I'll get a + either today or tomorrow. I guess in the grand scheme of things I shouldn't worry too much, as I know I'm BDing at the right times.

My chart is a mess this month anyways-I've already discarded 2 abnormally high pre-o temps, and now it is hot and humid and my A/C is broken, which I'm sure is affecting things...


----------



## foxyloxy28

Firedancer - I would leave it and see what tomorrow's temp does. You can always put in a fake temp for today once you've seen the next day or so's pattern :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

NicoleB said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Rach I think that is a natural reaction with someone who has had a miscarriage before. Hugs mama I'm sure everything witll be fine!
> 
> AFM: I got my laptop today after I had to pick it up myself!
> 
> woohoo for a new laptop..I got one yesterday to.. :thumbup:Click to expand...

OOOHHH what kind of Laptop???


----------



## shaerichelle

moochacha said:


> Fifi - How did you find the consultant? Fingers crossed you have some answers soon hun!!! Actually they found my blood is reactive to clotting.
> 
> Dandy - Have a fab weekend hun!
> 
> Well as for me I went and had bloods taken yesterday and just got them back :wacko: they came back 171 mIU/ml 3x more than what they should be for 3 weeks 2 days. The Doctor said its too early for a scan but ill have some more blood tests next week but AF is due tomorrow as well  The Doctor was kidding around and said "Are you ready for twins?" I'm not in the happiest of moods "if" I'm pregnant I just want it to stick. :cry:
> 
> Is it strange I'm not holding much hope even with 3x more hCG levels?

Wow I think that is awesome...:) I hope I have twins..(runs in my family and with clomid I will probably often I find I am hurting on both ovaries) I think AF is staying away and this beanie or these beanies:haha: sound sticky lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

moochacha said:


> Fifi - How did you find the consultant? Fingers crossed you have some answers soon hun!!! Actually they found my blood is reactive to clotting.
> 
> Dandy - Have a fab weekend hun!
> 
> Well as for me I went and had bloods taken yesterday and just got them back :wacko: they came back 171 mIU/ml 3x more than what they should be for 3 weeks 2 days. The Doctor said its too early for a scan but ill have some more blood tests next week but AF is due tomorrow as well  The Doctor was kidding around and said "Are you ready for twins?" I'm not in the happiest of moods "if" I'm pregnant I just want it to stick. :cry:
> 
> Is it strange I'm not holding much hope even with 3x more hCG levels?

Thats awesome Moochacha! I hope that you can just be really confident that you have a sticky bean:winkwink:. Your numbers are great. 

I went thursday for bloods and my HCG level was 80, and then I went again today and my HCG level is 188.71. It more than doubled but your numbers sound really good.:happydance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

How are you feeling mrskcbrown? So pleased for you after a long wait for that BFP :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

foxyloxy28 said:


> How are you feeling mrskcbrown? So pleased for you after a long wait for that BFP :)

I feel fine. Mainly cramps in lower tummy nothing drastic though. I forget Im prego except for some twinges here and there. Im sure MS will hit me in the upcoming weeks.:haha:

Im glad your DR appt went well.:hugs:


----------



## moochacha

mrskcbrown said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Fifi - How did you find the consultant? Fingers crossed you have some answers soon hun!!! Actually they found my blood is reactive to clotting.
> 
> Dandy - Have a fab weekend hun!
> 
> Well as for me I went and had bloods taken yesterday and just got them back :wacko: they came back 171 mIU/ml 3x more than what they should be for 3 weeks 2 days. The Doctor said its too early for a scan but ill have some more blood tests next week but AF is due tomorrow as well  The Doctor was kidding around and said "Are you ready for twins?" I'm not in the happiest of moods "if" I'm pregnant I just want it to stick. :cry:
> 
> Is it strange I'm not holding much hope even with 3x more hCG levels?
> 
> Thats awesome Moochacha! I hope that you can just be really confident that you have a sticky bean:winkwink:. Your numbers are great.
> 
> I went thursday for bloods and my HCG level was 80, and then I went again today and my HCG level is 188.71. It more than doubled but your numbers sound really good.:happydance:Click to expand...

Wow that's awesome!!! It's a sticky bean :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

Rawr so I took another hpt and the stupid line disappeared again, but the line was soooo strong and I was watching it moving towards the control hahaha then the control line sucked it up :( At least it *WAS* there and nice and strong.


----------



## shaerichelle

No more HPT! Just rely on blood. I dislike hpt...


----------



## moochacha

shaerichelle said:


> No more HPT! Just rely on blood. I dislike hpt...

hehe this is true!!!! It was my last hpt in the house, I think I have a digi laying around somewhere hmmmm lol.


----------



## fifi-folle

moochacha said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> No more HPT! Just rely on blood. I dislike hpt...
> 
> hehe this is true!!!! It was my last hpt in the house, I think I have a digi laying around somewhere hmmmm lol.Click to expand...

step away from the test Rebecca!


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> No more HPT! Just rely on blood. I dislike hpt...
> 
> hehe this is true!!!! It was my last hpt in the house, I think I have a digi laying around somewhere hmmmm lol.Click to expand...
> 
> step away from the test Rebecca!Click to expand...

heheh but I loooooooove testing :blush: I admit I'm addicted!!!


----------



## pichi

i like digitals purely because they don't disappear :) moochacha i am sure it's a sticky bean. especially with those levels


----------



## Cornbread

pichi said:


> i like digitals purely because they don't disappear :) moochacha i am sure it's a sticky bean. especially with those levels

Yes they do. Leave 'em sitting long enough and they disappear too.


----------



## pichi

well ok, that's only because the battery is only good for 48h but you know what i mean lol


----------



## fifi-folle

You're not the only one, I have just ordered 20 10miu ICs to sate my desire to POAS. Hoping by ordering so many we'll get a sticky bean this month so I won't need the new ones :lol: But if we don't I've worked out that my fertile window next cycle will be when we are in Prague and then at a wedding elsewhere in the Czech republic! Hopefully our hotel room isn't too close to any of our friends cause we are all staying in the same hotel, eek.


----------



## pichi

ah it's going to have to be tactile quiet bd'ing then ;)


----------



## Firedancer41

My chart is ridiculous this cycle! May be partly due to being after a chemical, and more likely due to the hot weather and the fact that our air is broken, plus I'm battling a cold. I put back the 2 unusually high temps I discarded earlier, plus I forgot to temp yesterday. Look at how erratic it is!
Then my OPKs have been the exact same darkness for 5 days now. Not positive, but close-I actually thought I was going to ov earlier than usual when I saw the first one, but now each day they stay the same, and I am even doing them 2xs a day now.
I better ov soon, I think I am wearing DH out LOL Last night he was exhausted from work and suggested we go to sleep and wait until the a.m. I rejected that offer hehe


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> You're not the only one, I have just ordered 20 10miu ICs to sate my desire to POAS. Hoping by ordering so many we'll get a sticky bean this month so I won't need the new ones :lol: But if we don't I've worked out that my fertile window next cycle will be when we are in Prague and then at a wedding elsewhere in the Czech republic! Hopefully our hotel room isn't too close to any of our friends cause we are all staying in the same hotel, eek.

:happydance: Happy testing!!! Sounds like you're going to have a fab time and I think hotel rooms have thicker walls than normal :blush:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm clearly in a very generous mood today! :haha: Just purchased 2 1 day tickets for OH and his mate so they can see Guns n Roses live! They are massive fans and it's pretty much a once in a lifetime opportunity to see them as they don't really tour much and certainly very rarely in the UK.

£175.00 on the credit card!!! Ouch! But, in fairness to OH, he has been very sympathetic since my GP appointment and has tried to keep my spirits up bless him. Of course his mate will be paying me back for his ticket.... there's generous and then there's silly! :rofl:

Yey moochacha - liking the ticker :)

Firedancer - I think you may see your temp rise in the next day or two. Fingers crossed. Poor of DH :haha:


----------



## Firedancer41

I am thinking you're right Foxy. I normally ov on cd17 or 18, so hopefully tomorrow?


----------



## moochacha

I thinking maybe today or tomorrow firedancer!!!

Awww your OH is sooo nice and lucky to have such a wonderful partner like you heheh I bet he's happy as!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

I plan on redeeming the tons of brownie points I have earned by moaning about TTC and buying TTC goodies :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

foxyloxy28 said:


> I think it's totally understandable moochacha - I think you've got a sticky one (or two) there :)
> 
> have a lovely time pickle - I'm sure the weather will stay nice.
> 
> never - be gentle with him ;)
> 
> impatient - thanks hun, hopefully it's just taking it's time to get it right!
> 
> sweetmama - glad you've got your laptop back :)
> 
> I don't know if any of you ladies are interested in the world cup, but come on England :haha: sorry lovely American friends, but England are gonna beat you tonight ;)

was not gentle.. :haha:


----------



## moochacha

Hahah never!!!!!! ooh lala :blush:

Scary I just "Announced" my bfp hehehe.


----------



## nevertogether

temp didn't go down as much the day before AF as usual (just went down a tiny bit.) could it be because i was cuddled with DH and i'm usually not?


----------



## moochacha

I mean announced on bnb not to my family hahah I don't want to freak them out just yet


----------



## moochacha

nevertogether said:


> temp didn't go down as much the day before AF as usual (just went down a tiny bit.) could it be because i was cuddled with DH and i'm usually not?

maybe hehe!! I make DH stay in bed with me because I'm convinced he's body heat helps my temps to stay high lol


----------



## nevertogether

haha moo that is so cute. i couldn't get enough of cuddling this morning! but then DH had to go to formation and i just laid there until he busted in. get ready we have to go like NOW. gotta love the army.


----------



## pickle76

I know I've said it before but congrats again Moochacha - it's so exciting and your levels sound great so I feel v hopeful for you!

Oh hehe Never - bet DH doesn't know what hit him lol x

Foxy - you're so generous - your OH is v lucky to have you!

Firedancer - hope ov happens soon and your temps settle down xxx

Well I've had a crazy week, and another one to follow but just impatient for AF to come so we can start the next cycle and start TTC again! In the meantime I'm making the most of NOT TTC and having the odd drinky and extra cups of tea lol! Look at my chart though! I overlaid last month's chart and my temps are SOOO similar!


----------



## nevertogether

he can hold his own pickle :blush: i swear he spends the months we're not together planning :sex: it's quite cute. :haha:


----------



## moochacha

Oh your charts do look the same pickle!!!


----------



## pickle76

:haha: hehe yeah I bet! Bless 'im! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Rebecca, I hope you stay away from the hpt:) Woo hoo for the announcement. I am so excited for you

Fiona, I hope that you have a good time, but catch your bfp this cycle:)

Pickle, enjoy yourself! I had a beer myself. Why not, right?


----------



## pickle76

moochacha said:


> Oh your charts do look the same pickle!!!

I know! Creepy! I thought my body was so completely out of whack and then all of a sudden in 2 months it's all ok!

Oh my poor DH though - I had tonsilitis for 5 days, then headaches and migraines for 10 days, then the clinic visit so I have not wanted to BD, AT ALL! Lol. He's so excited now I feel ok again - just wish I was in the mood! Time to push on through and make an effort. I know it's always worth it :blush: but sometimes easier to :coffee: hehe


----------



## pickle76

Yay for a little drinky Shannon! Hope you enjoyed xxxxxx


----------



## nevertogether

whoa the overlay is practically identical pickle :shock: creeeeepyyyy. hehe.


----------



## pickle76

Oh and I love your pic Shannon - you both look so happy and your DH has the cutest smile!


----------



## pickle76

nevertogether said:


> whoa the overlay is practically identical pickle :shock: creeeeepyyyy. hehe.

Yeah! I don't think it'll stay the same from now though as last month I had tonsilitis so think it made my temps a bit more random....We'll see!


----------



## nevertogether

hope you feel better! i'm just ready to start dang AF tomorrow so that i'm on my new cycle. :happydance:


----------



## pickle76

I'm ok now thanks. Yay - bring on AF and that BFP cycle Never! xx


----------



## Firedancer41

moochacha said:


> I thinking maybe today or tomorrow firedancer!!!
> 
> Awww your OH is sooo nice and lucky to have such a wonderful partner like you heheh I bet he's happy as!!!

Hehe he told me after all this he can never be denied again :haha:


----------



## impatient

Congrats Moochacha!!! Maybe I'll be right behind ya...yeah right! Lol. I think my temps are looking pretty good to confirm OV. I hope AF shows soon for you ladies that are waiting for her:)


----------



## pickle76

Yeah your temps are looking good impatient! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Jo. He is my sexy hubby lol


----------



## pickle76

Any sign of ov Shannon?


----------



## Tinks85

Hope all you charting girls are well. Just thought i would pop on and say hi. Not been on B&B much but trying to keep upto date with everyone.

Congrats Moochacha, I am so pleased for you. I have my FX that its a sticky hun :hugs::happydance::happydance::hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: Tinks :)


----------



## moochacha

impatient said:


> Congrats Moochacha!!! Maybe I'll be right behind ya...yeah right! Lol. I think my temps are looking pretty good to confirm OV. I hope AF shows soon for you ladies that are waiting for her:)

wooohoooo I hope so :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

Tinks85 said:


> Hope all you charting girls are well. Just thought i would pop on and say hi. Not been on B&B much but trying to keep upto date with everyone.
> 
> Congrats Moochacha, I am so pleased for you. I have my FX that its a sticky hun :hugs::happydance::happydance::hugs::happydance::happydance:


Thank you Tinks :happydance::happydance::happydance: we're over the moon!!!


----------



## Cornbread

Check this out and see what you think, combined with my chart...

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/349823-finally-unquestionable-line-look.html


----------



## shaerichelle

I think you should bd fast. You should ov soon.

AFM if you all want please pm me. I wont be on bnb much...


----------



## pickle76

Cornbread - I know with many OPK's the line has to be as dark or darker than the control line to indicate a positive. I get at least a faint line nearly always as we all have some level of the hormone in our bodies that the OPK measures. Keep doing the tests and hopefully you'll get a positive soon. And check the instructions - I may be wrong and the brand you're usung may tell you something different. Hope you ov soon! xxxxxxx


----------



## impatient

So excited my temp went up again this morning!! It very rarely goes that high! 
Pickle...when are you testing?


----------



## nevertogether

your chart looks really good impatient! best of luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: impatient :)


----------



## impatient

nevertogether said:


> your chart looks really good impatient! best of luck and lots of :dust:

Thanks:) goodluck to you this cycle also!! Glad AF showed up for you so you can start anew! Its way more fun waiting for OV than it is waiting for the witch!!! Lol


----------



## nevertogether

haha, that seems to be the case! i will be happy waiting for either though..just because the last 3 cycles have been so boring. no :sex: so my wait for O and my wait for AF weren't very exciting. should be ovulating on the 30th if i O on CD16 like i have 2 of my 3 cycles or 1 July if i O on CD17 like i have one cycle. both are good! :) 28th might be my last day to see DH, not confirmed, so if that's the case..i'm hoping my spermies live til the 30th!


----------



## impatient

That must be sooooo hard, especially when TTC! But absence does make the heart grow fonder:) how long will he be gone for? my DH might be getting a new job where he has to work out of town all week so I'm scared for that!!! I told him if I OV on a day he's away I'm going to go find him!!! Lol


----------



## nevertogether

haha, well after i see him this month..i should see him in november. not too bad, but you're right..it stinks!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@impatient: Your chart looks great! I hope you get that :bfp:!


----------



## Firedancer41

Ugh I am so confused this month. I don't know if I have ov'ed, or am not going to ov...
Yesterday's OPK was almost +/maybe +? I am going to wait for today's to see, and if today is lighter, make yesterday a +. So does it look like maybe yesterday was ov day? Today my CM went back to creamy, so I don't think I'm approaching ov.

I hate not knowing where I'm at-on top of it all, I have a killer sinus-cold thingie...


----------



## pickle76

Good chart Impatient! I'm not testing this month - we didn't TTC as I wanted the all clear from the breast lump I had. So has just been interesting to see what my body is doing, but roll on AF so can start trying again! Really hope this is your month xx

Firedancer - yeah maybe ov yesterday? Guess your temps will show soon if it was or not xx

mrskcbrown - how you feeling? xx


----------



## dandybrush

morning all :)

I had a great weekend thank you, I sure love public holidays

According to FF i have once again Oved..thats awesome (hope its right) looks like vitex may be working for me


----------



## pickle76

Hi Dandy! Glad you had a good time. Yay - hope you have ov'd! xx


----------



## dandybrush

impatient your chart is looking good...i wish mine would give me a definate Ov line like you got :/


----------



## dandybrush

thanx pickle :) your chart is looking good :) are you gonna test?


----------



## pickle76

No Dandy - we didn't TTC this month as I wanted the all clear from the clinic about the lump I found in my breast. It's all fine so can't wait to start trying again next cycle! x


----------



## dandybrush

sorry pickle just remembered you werent trying this month :) but your cycle is looking good :)


----------



## dandybrush

yes pickle fxed this coming month is your BFP month :) im not sure about FF and my Ov...my temps havent gone as high as they did last month


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Dandy xx

Don't worry - your temps might go up more in the next few days. But there are plenty of pregnancy charts on FF with only a small thermal shift! xx


----------



## dandybrush

well fxed i do get a BFP i think we bded about 2 days before and 3 days after...(it didnt show Ov till this morning)


----------



## dandybrush

yes we did bd on cd 9 and 10 on the day of Ov we didnt :dohh: and then we bded on cd 12, 13 and 14 haha


----------



## Laelani

Hi all. I am new to charting (like absolute noob). I don`t know where to start. I signed up on Fertility Friend in May (right around AF time) and recorded the day AF came. I keep getting all these emails about charting but I haven`t a clue what they are talking about. Can anyone simplify this for me? I really want to learn charting so I will know exactly what the best days for BD is when I switch over to TCC! :haha: Please help!


----------



## dandybrush

hi laelani, Im no expert myself, but i didnt read any of the FF emails :/ I just login click on Enter Data and record my temp and the time it was taken and any other info i have i write in the notes box so i can refer to it when i want, Im still learning too but welcome


----------



## Sweetmama26

Laelani said:


> Hi all. I am new to charting (like absolute noob). I don`t know where to start. I signed up on Fertility Friend in May (right around AF time) and recorded the day AF came. I keep getting all these emails about charting but I haven`t a clue what they are talking about. Can anyone simplify this for me? I really want to learn charting so I will know exactly what the best days for BD is when I switch over to TCC! :haha: Please help!

What part of NB are you visiting? And welcome!


----------



## Laelani

Thanks for the warm welcome!!! I am visiting Minto, Fredericton, and Miramichi lol. My parents and some family are in Minto, other family and some friends in Fredericton, and one of my best friends is getting married in Miramichi. Busy busy busy.


----------



## impatient

mrskcbrown said:


> @impatient: Your chart looks great! I hope you get that :bfp:!

Thanks:) how are you feeling. Any symptoms??


----------



## impatient

dandybrush said:


> impatient your chart is looking good...i wish mine would give me a definate Ov line like you got :/

Give it a little time and you might:) this is my second cycle charting, but first time to see OV!! I'm pretty excited cause last cycle was unusualy long!!!! Good luck!


----------



## moochacha

Your chart is looking fab impatient!!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Laelani said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!!! I am visiting Minto, Fredericton, and Miramichi lol. My parents and some family are in Minto, other family and some friends in Fredericton, and one of my best friends is getting married in Miramichi. Busy busy busy.

Oh cool, I know people in Minto and I live in Fredericton. Interesting that you will be in my neck of the woods.:flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome Laelani:hi:.

@Pickle and impatient: I am feeling fine. So far so good. Going for a scan on weds. Not expecting to see much though:shrug:. When do you plan to test impatient?

:hugs:to everyone! I hope you all are doing well.:hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

OPK line was darker today, woot.


----------



## Sweetmama26

YAY cornbread!


----------



## Laelani

Sweetmama26 said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome!!! I am visiting Minto, Fredericton, and Miramichi lol. My parents and some family are in Minto, other family and some friends in Fredericton, and one of my best friends is getting married in Miramichi. Busy busy busy.
> 
> Oh cool, I know people in Minto and I live in Fredericton. Interesting that you will be in my neck of the woods.:flower:Click to expand...

Oh awesome! I sent you a PM. :flower:


----------



## impatient

Not sure when to test!? I guess I'll just hold out as long as I can! Lol I do have 2 cheap tests in my bathroom, so not sure how long I can wait!! I have been really really tired and achey for the past two days, not to mention sore boobs, but that's all AF symptoms for me:(


----------



## moochacha

Cornbread said:


> OPK line was darker today, woot.

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

yay moo has a ticker :happydance:


----------



## Cornbread

nevertogether said:


> yay moo has a ticker :happydance:

:happydance: Awesome!!!


----------



## moochacha

Hehe yes :D :happydance: I'm afraid I'll be still stalking here though  Went from my second round of beta today should get the results tomorrow.


----------



## pickle76

That's great Moochacha!

Good news Cornbread!

Glad you're ok mrskcbrown!

Excited for you impatient!


----------



## pickle76

Laelani said:


> Hi all. I am new to charting (like absolute noob). I don`t know where to start. I signed up on Fertility Friend in May (right around AF time) and recorded the day AF came. I keep getting all these emails about charting but I haven`t a clue what they are talking about. Can anyone simplify this for me? I really want to learn charting so I will know exactly what the best days for BD is when I switch over to TCC! :haha: Please help!

Hi! The emails you get from FF are actually really good - it only takes about 5 mins each day to read and I found them really helpful. They explain everything in pretty simple terms and it'll help you understand what to do and what to look for. If you don't want to do that then the best thing you can do is just start taking your temp every day with a basal body temperature (BBT) thermometer, which measures your temp more accurately than an ordinary one. You can get them online for a few pounds (I guess around $6?). Take your temp every morning at the same time hopefully after 3 or 4 decent hours of sleep. Don't get out of bed 1st, or drink or even speak if you can help it as this will affect the temp. There's so much to tell you, but I could go on for pages here! That's why the emails from FF are good as it breaks it down into little sections...

Hope you get on OK! xx


----------



## Laelani

Thanks pickle76! I'll give them a read and get a BBT thermometer. =)


----------



## Firedancer41

I agree with Pickle. The FF emails are very easy to understand and they break them down into small lessons so you are not overwhelmed with information.

How is everyone today? AFM, I don't think I've ov'ed yet; my body is being tricky this month. Sunday I had, an almost positive OPK, but then my CM dried up and cervix got lower and harder so I thought either I ov'ed or I wasn't going to. Then yesterday it got very watery and CP is the highest and softest, so I think it's to come. We'll see what today's OPK shows. Yesterday was lighter than the others, but I've come to learn it's not always a fade-in.


----------



## impatient

Hey girls just wanted to let u know that I tested with second morning pee on a dollar store test and got a definite evap line...lol. I am not calling it positive because I've had way to many evaps!! It is the most obvious line I've ever had and I think it does have some color. My sister saw it and said she sees pink, but I guess I'll wait till tomorrow. I'd post a pic but you can't really see it on my blackberry. Just thought I'd fil u all in. DON'T get excited yet!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

impatient said:


> Hey girls just wanted to let u know that I tested with second morning pee on a dollar store test and got a definite evap line...lol. I am not calling it positive because I've had way to many evaps!! It is the most obvious line I've ever had and I think it does have some color. My sister saw it and said she sees pink, but I guess I'll wait till tomorrow. I'd post a pic but you can't really see it on my blackberry. Just thought I'd fil u all in. DON'T get excited yet!!

 
Too late......... I'm excited :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm with foxy, i'm excited now too!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@impatient: I really really hope this is it for you!:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

how is everything mrskc? i would be lying if i didn't say i was jealous.. :blush: had to go with a friend from work today to the klinikum. she's 37 weeks. sighs. couldn't help but talk about babies!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

nevertogether said:


> how is everything mrskc? i would be lying if i didn't say i was jealous.. :blush: had to go with a friend from work today to the klinikum. she's 37 weeks. sighs. couldn't help but talk about babies!!

I think its normal to be jealous. Oh I had to pray a lot about that because it can overtake you girl! I would say its just not fair that we have been trying so long! You would have to look in the forums at some of my messages, I was pitiful:cry: but always tried to remain positive for others. I said if God can do it for one person, I know that He can do it for me. I know once you and DH get together and time it right you will be prego. You look way younger than me (Im 35) so I know you have those "good" eggs:haha:.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

awww thanks mrskc, i didn't think you were 35 at all. wow :shock: i'm 25. i'm keeping the faith and the good PMA! i can't help but do it around all you great gals :)


----------



## Cornbread

I'm confused. I missed temping on CD 17, temped CD 18 (yesterday) and today. However, the dotted line from CD 16 is skipping CD 18 and going straight to today. Why is this and how can I make it include yesterdays temp?


----------



## mrskcbrown

nevertogether said:


> awww thanks mrskc, i didn't think you were 35 at all. wow :shock: i'm 25. i'm keeping the faith and the good PMA! i can't help but do it around all you great gals :)

Yes 35 and I teach HS so the kids always think Im as young as them:haha:


----------



## nevertogether

that must be flattering :blush:


----------



## impatient

Hey girls just wanted to let u know that I tested with second morning pee on a dollar store test and got a definite evap line...lol. I am not calling it positive because I've had way to many evaps!! It is the most obvious line I've ever had and I think it does have some color. My sister saw it and said she sees pink, but I guess I'll wait till tomorrow. I'd post a pic but you can't really see it on my blackberry. Just thought I'd fil u all in. DON'T get excited yet!!


----------



## impatient

Lol opps...sorry I didn't mean to post that again. DH saw it at his lunch break and said it looks like all the other evaps, but I guess we'll know more tomorrow morning! Thanks for the support:)


----------



## Cornbread

Good luck impatient! Fingers crossed!


----------



## pickle76

Cornbread said:


> I'm confused. I missed temping on CD 17, temped CD 18 (yesterday) and today. However, the dotted line from CD 16 is skipping CD 18 and going straight to today. Why is this and how can I make it include yesterdays temp?

Hi! It looks like you've discarded cd18. Did you tick the box to discard it for some reason? xx


----------



## pickle76

Ooh impatient I'm excited for you - sorry too late and can't help it! Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings! xx


----------



## Cornbread

pickle76 said:


> Cornbread said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused. I missed temping on CD 17, temped CD 18 (yesterday) and today. However, the dotted line from CD 16 is skipping CD 18 and going straight to today. Why is this and how can I make it include yesterdays temp?
> 
> Hi! It looks like you've discarded cd18. Did you tick the box to discard it for some reason? xxClick to expand...

No but I finally figured out why it wasn't connecting... I had marked the box under "specific" for fever.


----------



## pickle76

Cornbread said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornbread said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused. I missed temping on CD 17, temped CD 18 (yesterday) and today. However, the dotted line from CD 16 is skipping CD 18 and going straight to today. Why is this and how can I make it include yesterdays temp?
> 
> Hi! It looks like you've discarded cd18. Did you tick the box to discard it for some reason? xxClick to expand...
> 
> No but I finally figured out why it wasn't connecting... I had marked the box under "specific" for fever.Click to expand...

Ah I see.....


----------



## pickle76

Shaaaannooooonnn! You around? Can't seem to PM you... xx


----------



## dandybrush

yeah impatient woo you got me excited!!


----------



## nevertogether

pickle is it sad i still stalk to your chart even though you and DH didn't try this cycle.. :blush:


----------



## dandybrush

hey never im 24 :) were like the same age 

my fingers are crossed for you impatient


----------



## nevertogether

85 or 86? i just turned 25 :)


----------



## pickle76

nevertogether said:


> pickle is it sad i still stalk to your chart even though you and DH didn't try this cycle.. :blush:

:rofl: aww thanks! xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

God I'm feeling old! 29 in a few months :dohh:


----------



## pickle76

Lol I'm 34 so please don't say that - I must be TOO old! xx


----------



## Cornbread

I was feeling old, just turned 26 and keep trying to write that I'm 25. I feel young again though, thanks ladies. :D


----------



## pickle76

Hehe Cornbread - thanks! Glad my old age has made you feel young again!:rofl:


----------



## Cornbread

You're quite welcome pickle. :rofl:


----------



## foxyloxy28

My god pickle - you don't look a day over 25! I wanna know what your secret is! I reckon I've aged 10 years since starting this TTC malarky :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

never - 86 i just turned 24 :)


----------



## pickle76

Haha well give me another 6 months TTC then and I'll look 45! 

It's ridiculous - I only look about 12. It's actually no fun! I got ID'd when I was 30 trying to buy alcohol at Christmas! I wouldn't mind if I was taken for a bloody ADULT:rofl:

I was looking at a pic of my mum holding me when I was a few weeks old. She was 31, and seriously looked about 15! Ah well I suppose I'll be glad of it when I'm 50. But in the meantime will have to put up with all the old dears calling me 'that little girl' when they've been in to the pharmacy where I work :roll:


----------



## dandybrush

i agree with foxy pickle you look sooooo young in your piccy


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Dandy (I think!). It was only taken in Nov 09. My DH is only 29 though so that doesn't help me look older hahahahahaha! Ah well he keeps me young :winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

haha pickle thats awesome yes definately take it as a compliment :) you will definately be thankful for looking young as you get older :)


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## pickle76

That's what I'm hoping......! xx Thanks ladies you've cheered me up! x


----------



## pickle76

It's got to be better than saying I'm 34 and people falling off their chairs because I look 54 lol! x

How are you Foxy? It's your appt on 17th isn't it? x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey pickle - I'm alright thanks hun. At bit nervous about Thursday, but on a positive note, atleast it'll be one step closer to getting some answers (hopefully :haha:)

Thanks for asking :)

I barely remember to take my temp at the moment.... I never thought that would happen! Hoping the more relaxed approach will help!


----------



## dandybrush

yes foxy i think relaxed will help you :) let us know how the appointment goes


----------



## pickle76

Yeah let's hope you get some answers Foxy. Will be thinking of you. And hope it does you good thinking less about the temping:hugs:


----------



## pickle76

And a hug for you Dandy too - just coz you're lovely!


----------



## Cornbread

I found my cervix! Won't start marking position etc. until next month b/c I have to figure out what my positions are, but I'm glad I finally found it. I think my cervix is tilted though. It's not in the middle/front like pictures on Beautiful Cervix.


----------



## pickle76

Woo -hoo Cornbread! Wish I could suss mine out! xx


----------



## impatient

I agree with everyone...Pickle I would have guessed that you were low mid 20ies!! I'm going to be 31 this month and can't even believe it!!!


----------



## dandybrush

cornbread i think mine is tilted too...i have to aim for the back to get to mine...

is it weird that i have O'ved but only this morning my cervix went high? cause i almost couldnt reach it this morning and thats the highest i've ever felt it go (i only check it occassionally)


----------



## pickle76

Thanks impatient. It creeps up on you doesn't it?! Hehe x


----------



## dandybrush

:friends::hugs2: pickle cause i think your cute :) and a sweet girl


----------



## pickle76

Aww thanks Dandy xxx

Night girls - I'm flippin' shattered so off to bed yaaaaawn xx


----------



## dandybrush

night pickle sleep tight


----------



## impatient

Here's some pics. Not great but I hope it works!

https://i811.photobucket.com/albums/zz31/hward_01/utf-8BSU1HMDEwODMuanBn.jpg

https://i811.photobucket.com/albums/zz31/hward_01/utf-8BSU1HMDEwODMuanBn.jpg


----------



## moochacha

dandybrush said:


> cornbread i think mine is tilted too...i have to aim for the back to get to mine...
> 
> is it weird that i have O'ved but only this morning my cervix went high? cause i almost couldnt reach it this morning and thats the highest i've ever felt it go (i only check it occassionally)

Dont stop the BD!!!! I think you might not have ovulated yet, ff sometimes gives crosshairs based on temps but then takes them away and puts them days ahead, I would go with your CM and your CP for now. Good luck hun any day now :dust:


----------



## dandybrush

ok i see it impatient the dark pink line is that the positive?


----------



## dandybrush

ok thanx mooch...ill seduce my OH tonight then we didnt bd yesterday :dohh:


----------



## moochacha

Oh I can see the faint second line!!! Is that a hpt???


----------



## moochacha

dandybrush said:


> ok thanx mooch...ill seduce my OH tonight then we didnt bd yesterday :dohh:

hehe :dust:


----------



## impatient

Here's a better one

https://i811.photobucket.com/albums/zz31/hward_01/utf-8BSU1HMDEwODYuanBn.jpg


----------



## impatient

LMAO!!!! Now I feel silly! I swear its there in real life...dam you evaps!!!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

haha ok impatient i cant see it


----------



## moochacha

I can see it and its got color its just very blurry and faint. Post them on the pregnancy test section those girls give truthful answers :D


----------



## moochacha

They love stalking pregnancy tests lol


----------



## impatient

moochacha said:


> Oh I can see the faint second line!!! Is that a hpt???

Yes it is, but I get lots of evap!!


----------



## Firedancer41

pickle76 said:


> Lol I'm 34 so please don't say that - I must be TOO old! xx

Good Lord, I am 37!!! LOL Does that make me a fossil???


----------



## moochacha

Firedancer41 said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Lol I'm 34 so please don't say that - I must be TOO old! xx
> 
> Good Lord, I am 37!!! LOL Does that make me a fossil???Click to expand...

Hehe @ fossil. I'm turning 30 this year :wacko: I feel a bit weird about it because I'm not very mature. I still play video games, still love hello kitty lol


----------



## dandybrush

haha yeah i hear about some 25 year old woman going missing etc... and i think woman...im nearly 25!! and i dont feel old enough for them to call me woman haha or mature enough


----------



## moochacha

How are we all today? 
Thinking of you foxy!!! Good luck for today!


----------



## nevertogether

hi moo! i'm good :) just waiting to O and see DH, woot woot. just found out i'm going to be going on a two week mission starting the 1st of july so looks like my entire 2ww after DH's visit is going to be working working working!


----------



## impatient

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!! I am so in shock, don't belive it. BFP BFP!!!!!! Here's the story...after my faint faint + yesterday I took another cheap test last night after much water drinking and it was pretty much negitive although I could see a very faint line I assumed it was an evap. This morning I ran to the dollar store and got 3 more tests. Took one after some dunkin donuts coffee so my pee was very strong with coffe smell, so unless coffee pee can cause a false positive I'd say I got a BFP!!! I took another test and it was still there. Still light but definitly pink. I can't even. Believe it don't kbow what to do!! Don't want to tell DH over the phone so I'm having him get a digital on his way home and I'll tell him then! Pic in test gallery!


----------



## pichi

congrats impatient :) we shall see you over in the "charting newbies crossover thread" now :D


----------



## pickle76

COONNNGGGRAAATS impatient! That's wonderful! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Huge congrats impatient :)


----------



## nevertogether

yayyy impatient! :yipee:


----------



## pickle76

Oh.....AF just arrived. That's good - can get on with next cycle TTC! BUT - my luteal phase last month was 15 days which I was really pleased about. It's only 10 days this month! Bit short do you think? And I thought the luteal phase didn't differ much for each person. Do you think it's my body still settling down after so long without AF and then without ov?


----------



## dandybrush

yay impatient woo thats awesome :)

can i ask what supplements you were taking...if any? (i like to know what helps pple get their BFP's :))

pickle thats awesome that you get to start TTC now, I do think you body prob doesnt have a pattern yet :)

can you girls check my chart...does it realy look like i have oved?? :( I have stopped the vitex, but if i havent then i wanna start back up, im so confused


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - i wouldn't be too confident that you have based on your CM... your temps just don't seem high enough to convince me just yet. :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

hmm i know thanx never...should i start back on the vitex? do you think?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Personally I wouldn't Dandy. Although it's not totally convincing, you may well have ov'd. I'd see what your temps do over the next couple of days :)


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Dandy. Hmm I'm not sure about ov either - like Never says, your temps aren't as high as they have been for you before and your CM could mean you're about to ov...


----------



## pickle76

Hey Foxy - just to say hope all goes well tomorrow. Thinking of you. Let us know what happens xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks pickle. Kinda nervous, but feeling ok. Not exactly sure what it will involve to be honest. Maybe it's best I don't know :haha:

Now, where did I put my razor and Veet! :rofl:


----------



## impatient

dandybrush said:


> yay impatient woo thats awesome :)
> 
> can i ask what supplements you were taking...if any? (i like to know what helps pple get their BFP's :))
> 
> pickle thats awesome that you get to start TTC now, I do think you body prob doesnt have a pattern yet :)
> 
> can you girls check my chart...does it realy look like i have oved?? :( I have stopped the vitex, but if i havent then i wanna start back up, im so confused


The only thing I've been doing is taking Chaste tree(which is basicly vitex) for the past year. My chiropractor recomended it to regulate my cycles. They have been wacky for the past couple of years! I swear that that stuff works to regulate cycles you just have to use it for a while because its very slow acting. He told me it would take 2-3 months to get it into my system. I had stopped taking it a while back(hense my 100 day cycle) then started taking it again a couple months ago. Oh yeah...and I tried soy this cycle...I just remembered!!!! I took a lot less than I was supposed to because I read the dose wrong lol so I didn't think it wouild work, but I guess it did!! Good luck!!!


----------



## NicoleB

impatient said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!! I am so in shock, don't belive it. BFP BFP!!!!!! Here's the story...after my faint faint + yesterday I took another cheap test last night after much water drinking and it was pretty much negitive although I could see a very faint line I assumed it was an evap. This morning I ran to the dollar store and got 3 more tests. Took one after some dunkin donuts coffee so my pee was very strong with coffe smell, so unless coffee pee can cause a false positive I'd say I got a BFP!!! I took another test and it was still there. Still light but definitly pink. I can't even. Believe it don't kbow what to do!! Don't want to tell DH over the phone so I'm having him get a digital on his way home and I'll tell him then! Pic in test gallery!

congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

:rofl: Foxy. Sigh - we really do have to put up with some indignities being women don't we?! I was saying that to a colleague yesterday. In the last month I've had 5 separate people feel my boob and a nurse scrape my cervix hahaha. All I want now is for a 'bottom' problem and I'll have a full house :rofl:

Oh well, at least we'll all be used to being examined when we finally have our little (or big!) babies to squeeze out!

Lie back and think of England Foxy and hope it's all over with quickly. Am rooting for you xxxxx


----------



## Cornbread

Really big temp dip today, lowest temp I've had since I started temping this cycle, that's a good pre-o sign, right?


----------



## pickle76

Possibly Cornbread! xx


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys ill wait it out and see what happens :) hopefully the vitex works for me as it did for you impatient :) i might try macca in another month before trying soy

yes foxy thinking of you, try to sleep and not worry tonight


----------



## dandybrush

wow cornbread that drop is massive!! hoping you get to Ov then :) better start bding ;)


----------



## Cornbread

dandybrush said:


> wow cornbread that drop is massive!! hoping you get to Ov then :) better start bding ;)

Already did. Last night actually. Yay for :sex


----------



## foxyloxy28

Could well be a pre-ov dip Cornbread :)

Thanks Dandy :)

:rofl: pickle - I really shouldn't have even a shred of dignity left - I've had 2 colonoscopies! :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

ouch...foxy they cant be plesant :O


----------



## Firedancer41

Impatient-Congrats! I knew it :)

Pickle-It's possible your luteal phase was longer. Your CHs are dotted, so FF is not 100% certain of your ov date. It could have been CD8 when the rise started, although that doesn't coincide with your OPK (then again, FF's date does not either).

Nicole-good to see you! I've been wondering where you'd been. How's it going?

AFM, I am getting watery CM and some EW, and my OPKs are still just *nearly* +. I want to shout at my body, "Ovulate already!!!" LOL I think I may give DH the night off-we tried BDing last night and it..we...it wasn't working out LOL Which NEVER happens, but I've been on a mission this month! So I guess I am no longer following SMEP, but I think it's for the best...Assuming I get a +OPK tomorrow, I have the next 2 nights to work on my seduction techniques :rofl:


----------



## pickle76

Ohhh Foxy:wacko:

Thanks Firedancer. I do think I ov'd on day 10 as I had definite ov cramps just on that one day, but I guess it's not too important really as we weren't TTC that cycle. Just hope I have a decent length luteal this cycle! Oh do hope you ov soon! Soooo frustrating!


----------



## dandybrush

picke i've been having ovulation cramps (i swear) for almost 3 days and on both side :shrug:


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> picke i've been having ovulation cramps (i swear) for almost 3 days and on both side :shrug:

Hmmm I know some women can get cramps before, during or after, so I guess it's a good sign one way or another! I tend to only get them on the day I ovulate. When I was younger, it would be so bad it would double me over and I'd have to take painkillers! Only lasted for about 45 mins and was completely different to AF cramps. Now it's not so bad, but noticeable. 

I'm stalking your chart!


----------



## moochacha

Woooohooo congrats impatient!!!! :happydance:

Pickle it could really be stress I know it's an easy diagnosis to throw around but with all the stress leading up to your breast exam could possibly throw off your hormones.

Hehe Dandy I'm going to stand by what I think worked for me this cycle lots of :sex: lots and lots of it!! Hehe


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks pickle. Kinda nervous, but feeling ok. Not exactly sure what it will involve to be honest. Maybe it's best I don't know :haha:
> 
> Now, where did I put my razor and Veet! :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Moochacha - you could be right xx


----------



## dandybrush

thanx pickle :) so hopefully i have caught the eggie already or when i jump my OH tonight im still in for a chance to catch the eggie :)


----------



## dandybrush

i think i might follow your lead mooch ;)


----------



## mrskcbrown

impatient said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!! I am so in shock, don't belive it. BFP BFP!!!!!! Here's the story...after my faint faint + yesterday I took another cheap test last night after much water drinking and it was pretty much negitive although I could see a very faint line I assumed it was an evap. This morning I ran to the dollar store and got 3 more tests. Took one after some dunkin donuts coffee so my pee was very strong with coffe smell, so unless coffee pee can cause a false positive I'd say I got a BFP!!! I took another test and it was still there. Still light but definitly pink. I can't even. Believe it don't kbow what to do!! Don't want to tell DH over the phone so I'm having him get a digital on his way home and I'll tell him then! Pic in test gallery!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:How awesome! I am super happy for you!


----------



## impatient

Cornbread said:


> Really big temp dip today, lowest temp I've had since I started temping this cycle, that's a good pre-o sign, right?

YES!! I had a big dip the day before OV!! Keep "dancin" lol

Thanks again girls for all the support! I'm sending preggo vibes all you way! 
Foxy...good luck tomorrow, you'll be just fine:)


----------



## Cornbread

impatient said:


> Cornbread said:
> 
> 
> Really big temp dip today, lowest temp I've had since I started temping this cycle, that's a good pre-o sign, right?
> 
> YES!! I had a big dip the day before OV!! Keep "dancin" lol
> 
> Thanks again girls for all the support! I'm sending preggo vibes all you way!
> Foxy...good luck tomorrow, you'll be just fine:)Click to expand...

Ok, good to know.

congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats impatient. 

As for me been busy editing photos, getting prepared for my 2 shoots on saturday and then working


----------



## dandybrush

im waiting outside for my preggo vibes impatient how long do you think they will take to get here from the US??


----------



## xshell79

congratulations impatient xxx


----------



## impatient

dandybrush said:


> im waiting outside for my preggo vibes impatient how long do you think they will take to get here from the US??

LMAO!! Well it takes about 24 hrs to get there from my house by plane so you should be receiving them today! Expect your temp to go up tomorrow!! Lol. My dad was there for a month in Feburary on vacation...what a beautiful continent!!!


----------



## Cornbread

Is that it finally? Huge dip then the jump it had today? I'll be expecting my temps to stay up and rise a little more...


----------



## foxyloxy28

I would expect your temps to go up and stay up now Cornbread. The next couple of day's temps will give a clearer pic as to whether you've ov'd :)


----------



## Cornbread

foxyloxy28 said:


> I would expect your temps to go up and stay up now Cornbread. The next couple of day's temps will give a clearer pic as to whether you've ov'd :)

It looks good though, right?


----------



## pickle76

If your temps go up a bit more and stay up Cornbread, then yes it looks good! See what happens over the next few days. x

Foxy, how did you get on today? xx


----------



## nevertogether

pickle - you aren't too far behind me. hopefully this is our lucky cycle!


----------



## pickle76

Yeah Never - this had better be the month for us both! I'll stalk you if you stalk me lol xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey ladies

Not long been back pickle. Here is a copy of what I have written in my journal (as I am lazy, I can't be bothered typing it again :haha: :


Whilst I was lying there all I could think of was it reminded me of a dodgy teenage fumble - slightly awkward and uncomfortable and over within 5 mins :rofl: 

Anyway, on a more serious note:

Doctor had a good old root around and said everything looks and feels fine, so no obvious problems there. 

Swabs taken to save time when I go to the Fertility Clinic - not exactly sure what the swabs were for (I'm guessing STI's etc),.

I will be rather miffed if something abdnormal pops up in the swabs!! I'll also be straight on the phone to my ex for an explanation (OH was checked not long before we got together, and he knows his life wouldn't be worth living if he strayed..... ex-husband on the other hand.......)and I am an :angelnot: so it's not me! :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

pickle - i already planned on stalking you! :haha: 

foxy - glad to hear nothing abnormal has popped up just yet. i'm sure everything will be just fine :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Hehe Never x

Phew Foxy - so that's all over, and good they didn't find anything wrong. I'm sure the swabs will be ok. Did you say your OH is having his sperm checked? Ah you did make me laugh about the teenage fumble hahahahahaha! So I guess you must be relieved but frustrated that still no answers yet?


----------



## Cornbread

Glad that's over for you Foxy, here's hoping that nothing abnormal pops up on the swabs :)


----------



## Tierney

Glad everythings moving in the right direction for you foxy hun x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks ladies :)

I'm pretty sure the swabs will be fine :) Looking forward to getting my appointment letter. OH has got to make the appointment for his SA next week - he's been working the last 8 days, so hasn't been able to get it done yet.


----------



## pickle76

Yeah be good to get your appointment through, and to get OH's SA done too.


----------



## nevertogether

you two are some busy people foxy!


----------



## dandybrush

impatient said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> im waiting outside for my preggo vibes impatient how long do you think they will take to get here from the US??
> 
> LMAO!! Well it takes about 24 hrs to get there from my house by plane so you should be receiving them today! Expect your temp to go up tomorrow!! Lol. My dad was there for a month in Feburary on vacation...what a beautiful continent!!!Click to expand...

off to check in the mailbox....nope maybe it has to go through customs?

my temps are all staying around the same temp atm..which im liking but would like to see something happen...:shrug:

foxy - glad you appoint went well and sure the swabs will come back all clear :) fxed for your husbands test


----------



## moochacha

Glad everything went will for you foxy :hugs:

Dandy looking at your temps now maybe you did O!!! Fx'd for you hun :Hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woot! This is an awesome page of the charting newbies page - Foxy's tests are clear and her OH is doing an SA

and...

Moochacha is pg!!!

I lurve it.

Meant to tell you that I saw 3 foxes on my trip to upstate New York recently. I thought they were a good omen for you hon.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Glad things went well with you Foxy! I hope for the best for your DH's SA!


----------



## nevertogether

hey girls, just wondering - what do steady temps mean? the end of my last cycle all my temps were the same for like four days and still pretty steady. this cycle is looking to be about the same. just wondering what it means?


----------



## NicoleB

nevertogether said:


> hey girls, just wondering - what do steady temps mean? the end of my last cycle all my temps were the same for like four days and still pretty stadye. this cycle is looking to be about the same. just wondering what it means?

Mine steady in the days leading up to ovulation..all tho they have been steady the last 8 days and I'm only on cd 9 so I was kinda wondering the same thing..I of course hope because mine are steady in the days leading up to O that this means I will O sooner this cycle then I have in most of the last 6 months.


----------



## pickle76

My temps are pretty stable too, and I seem to ov early. Also, you're not using a thermometer which measures to 100th of a degree. If you were you'd notice a bit more variation Never. But anyway, I don't think it's a prob, and stable temps are prob less frustrating when you're trying to see a pattern! xx


----------



## mandy121

hi all , how is everyone,,, my temps r high then low but ive not tested temps for few days now ,, is it normal for temps to go low then high ,, x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Mandy - sorry, I'm not able to answer your question re temps during pregnancy. Hopefully one of the other mummies will be able to :)


----------



## Cornbread

My temp's still going u.p. I think this is finally it. Yay.


----------



## Laelani

Cornbread said:


> My temp's still going u.p. I think this is finally it. Yay.

Awesome :D


----------



## impatient

Hey ladies, just wanted to say hi and let you know -km still stalking you!! Lol. Goodluck
Cornbread it looks like OV to me:)


----------



## dandybrush

morning all...my O lines have gone :cry:...guess i better get back on the vitex and continue :sex:


----------



## mrskcbrown

mandy121 said:


> hi all , how is everyone,,, my temps r high then low but ive not tested temps for few days now ,, is it normal for temps to go low then high ,, x

Hi Mandy. I think temps are erratic during pregnancy(thats what Ive read). I stopped charting the day I got BFP because I couldnt stand the up/down rollercoaster but good luck to you. Maybe check the charting crossover thread in the pregger forums.:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

NicoleB said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> hey girls, just wondering - what do steady temps mean? the end of my last cycle all my temps were the same for like four days and still pretty stadye. this cycle is looking to be about the same. just wondering what it means?
> 
> Mine steady in the days leading up to ovulation..all tho they have been steady the last 8 days and I'm only on cd 9 so I was kinda wondering the same thing..I of course hope because mine are steady in the days leading up to O that this means I will O sooner this cycle then I have in most of the last 6 months.Click to expand...

my temps are steady atm...maybe Ov is in the way?? gosh i hope so :wacko:
gonna go back to seducing my OH every night for a while



Cornbread said:


> My temp's still going u.p. I think this is finally it. Yay.

looking good :thumbup:

question when does the morning sickness kick in? and can you horse ride when pg in the 1st tri? as im going to vegas in 7 weeks and am hoping that i dont have any probs on the flight (if i do get my BFP) wont be fun if i have to keep running to the bathroom :/ also i've booked to go on a trail ride while over there..really looking forward to vegas :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

dandybrush said:


> morning all...my O lines have gone :cry:...guess i better get back on the vitex and continue :sex:

Yes continue to BD dandy because I almost stopped as well. I didnt O until cd28, which was very unusual for me. Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## mandy121

mrskcbrown said:


> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> hi all , how is everyone,,, my temps r high then low but ive not tested temps for few days now ,, is it normal for temps to go low then high ,, x
> 
> Hi Mandy. I think temps are erratic during pregnancy(thats what Ive read). I stopped charting the day I got BFP because I couldnt stand the up/down rollercoaster but good luck to you. Maybe check the charting crossover thread in the pregger forums.:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun , i will stop temping now as it driving me mad lol .. x:wacko:


----------



## pichi

to be honest - you're better not to chart after getting your BFP because your temps are all over the show. if they drop under your coverline all you will do is make yourself worry more.

i think i stopped a few days after getting my bfp because i knew i'd worry - you worry enough in the first 3 months, don't let temping be one of them hun


----------



## moochacha

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Woot! This is an awesome page of the charting newbies page - Foxy's tests are clear and her OH is doing an SA
> 
> and...
> 
> Moochacha is pg!!!
> 
> I lurve it.
> 
> Meant to tell you that I saw 3 foxes on my trip to upstate New York recently. I thought they were a good omen for you hon.

Heheh :blush: Thank you!!!! Nice hearing from you I've totally missed your sparkle!

Dandy - Keeping dancing girlie \\:D/


----------



## dandybrush

thanx mooch

mrsk - thanx also and i will continue maybe its on its way then :shrug:


----------



## pickle76

Aww Dandy hope ov isn't far away. Nice stable temps - have they been stable like that since you stopped the vitex? I took Evening Primrose Oil one cycle and it completely screwed with my temps and they stabilised when I stopped taking it. What exactly is Vitex? xx


----------



## dandybrush

my last day of vitex was cd 14 so none from cd15...its a herb or something that encourages your hormone making gland (cant remember name) to function propperly, helping with ovulation etc. I was gonna start back on the vitex till FF tells me i have Oved again :/


----------



## foxyloxy28

dandy - you can horse ride well into pregnancy, it's just the risk of fall that concerns most people. My mum rode while pregnant until her bump started to properly show. I think it's really a personal choice.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx foxy that made me feel better about TTC now instead of after :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Foxy hope you get the results you want from the tests.

Congrats impatient. x


----------



## pichi

good luck foxy x i hope your good luck is just around the corner :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## dandybrush

RANT WARNING!!

I just wanted to say im so over my OH atm, its like he doesnt even wanna try I feel like every time i want :sex: i have to do all the work to even get him in the mood!! I give up maybe ill just tell him that im not gonna try anymore...

night all im off to bed with no :sex:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: Dandy.... Men heh!


----------



## pickle76

Oh dandy that's poo......


----------



## Cornbread

Guess who's got cross-hairs?


----------



## pickle76

Woo-hoo Cornbread! :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

that is awesome cornbread!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Cornbread said:


> Guess who's got cross-hairs?

Awesome cornbread.:thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

how are you doing mrskc?


----------



## mrskcbrown

nevertogether said:


> how are you doing mrskc?

Hey girl. Just tryna survive the heat in Mississippi:haha:. Otherwise I feel fine. As far as prego goes, just these nagging sore boobs and sleepiness. I sleep like a rock.:haha:


----------



## nevertogether

haha, i'm originally from AR so i feel you on the humidity :) germany isn't too bad though. hoping for a :bfp: i've spent the last 30 minutes on yahoo trying to explain cervical mucous to DH. :haha: he is a medic so nothing grosses him out and he gets intrigued and ask so many questions. it's pretty cute :)


----------



## pickle76

nevertogether said:


> haha, i'm originally from AR so i feel you on the humidity :) germany isn't too bad though. hoping for a :bfp: i've spent the last 30 minutes on yahoo trying to explain cervical mucous to DH. :haha: he is a medic so nothing grosses him out and he gets intrigued and ask so many questions. it's pretty cute :)

Lol my DH nearly retches at the mention of CM or even the thought of sperm and egg meeting and the whole 'internal' process! The only bit he's not sqeamish about is the BDing hahahahahaha! HOW he thinks he's gonna be at the birth is beyond me....:wacko:


----------



## nevertogether

:haha: pickle that is so funny. it's great that DH is a medic sometimes. it's really convenient! :thumbup: i don't know how many times we've had drunk friends at the house with something broke that DH has to fix. the last was a finger! he asked me how i checked for CM and what it means and how do we apply pre-seed. i'm pretty sure he knows my body more than i do :shock:


----------



## pickle76

nevertogether said:


> :haha: pickle that is so funny. it's great that DH is a medic sometimes. it's really convenient! :thumbup: i don't know how many times we've had drunk friends at the house with something broke that DH has to fix. the last was a finger! he asked me how i checked for CM and what it means and how do we apply pre-seed. i'm pretty sure he knows my body more than i do :shock:

Ah that's so cool! I haven't tried to tell DH how we check for CM....! It's funny though - when our cat throws up I have to look the other way and put my fingers in my ears, but he watches and laughs! So how is it he can't bear to think about all the amazing things our bodies do?!
Yeah I bet you DH will know you're pregnant before you do hehe!


----------



## pickle76

Glad you're doing ok mrskcbrown!:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

the last cycle we tried he just knew i was pregnant, but i ended up getting my period like two weeks late. he swears it was a chemical, but i never tested :shrug: and i wasn't temping then. i think throw up is gross, so i'm with you! don't know how he can stomach one but not the other. haha! boys :blush: some of the stuff my DH tells me about work is too much for me to handle. you can just imagine the stuff soldiers come in with..especially the females! ewww


----------



## pickle76

Yeah I really admire him for doing that job! He must see some stuff....

And I think I'm definitely better with blood than puke lol! I'm not bad with poo either - just need to master the vomit thing....


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi girls, I'm just gonna be your cheerleader for awhile, I'm really not in a good spot right now


----------



## pickle76

What's up Sweetmama? xx


----------



## moochacha

Hehe I've been a nurse for some years now and we use to say if you can do your job and eat at the nurses station then you're a real nurse  eg I checked someones bowls internally for movements then went and finished my lunch was a real I'm a nurse moment for me hehe. It's amazing how much you get use to, when I was doing work experience at Uni it took me weeks to get use to the smell of a hospital. :-s


----------



## moochacha

Sweetmama26 said:


> Hi girls, I'm just gonna be your cheerleader for awhile, I'm really not in a good spot right now

Hope you're ok! What's happening?


----------



## pickle76

You're my hero Moochacha - I'm such a wimp! We're so lucky to have people like you and Never's DH - where would we be if me and my DH were responsible for these things?!:rofl::sick:


----------



## pickle76

Yes sweetmama - tell us what's happening....


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hope you are ok sweetmama :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

pickle76 said:


> You're my hero Moochacha - I'm such a wimp! We're so lucky to have people like you and Never's DH - where would we be if me and my DH were responsible for these things?!:rofl::sick:

hehehe the only thing that really bothers me are eye injuries, a couple of times when I've felt skirmish are from injuries like a pencil in the eye or any object really makes me weak at the knees. I'm ok with complicated fractures, head injuries and everything else but eye's. :wacko: 

Everyday or evening is different especially as a Nursing Practitioner I see loads of broken bones in the ER, lots of accidents like poles, wire stuck in peoples limbs hehe. It's complex and interesting. Though we get loads of weirdo's in the ER loads of drunks, people tripping on drugs, overdose and suicide.


----------



## pickle76

It must be SOO intense a lot of the time. It's funny - eyes get me too. And toe nails hehe. Oh and of course the vomit. Other stuff I'm not too bad with but of course that comes from someone who's never worked in an emergency dept.....I do work in a pharmacy lol does that count?! :haha: And the rest of the time I work on the internet from home so I'm nicely cocooned from the world hehe xx


----------



## moochacha

Heheh I'm studying to become a primary school teacher, I'm sick of the working hours and it's a very physical job. I want to be cocooned from the world!! What kind of at home work do you do? :D I always admire people who are able to work from home!!! I have zero self control, I'd end up playing wii or something heheh


----------



## Sweetmama26

I think me and DF are splitting up. He's staying with his aunt and he won't come here without them escorting him. He isn't allowed to talk to me according to them and they made him get a lawyer and serve me with eviction notice for the 28th of June, when I pay half the mortgage on my house. I know they are influencing him and dispite my best efforts to keep us together, I feel like my life is falling apart, he's all I have here where I live, and he's the only dad my son has and really he's been the only person involved in my son's life, and my son is sitting in his bed crying for daddy and I can't even call him.


----------



## moochacha

Oh that's sooo heartbreaking Sweetmama :( My heart really goes out to you, why is he's family doing this? :(


----------



## Sweetmama26

I dunno. I really don't. But I'm really upset


----------



## dandybrush

yay cornbread!! thats awesome, we all knew it was coming though


----------



## dandybrush

nevertogether said:


> haha, i'm originally from AR so i feel you on the humidity :) germany isn't too bad though. hoping for a :bfp: i've spent the last 30 minutes on yahoo trying to explain cervical mucous to DH. :haha: he is a medic so nothing grosses him out and he gets intrigued and ask so many questions. it's pretty cute :)

that is so cute haha :thumbup: my OH just doesnt care about whats happening my end :shrug:



pickle76 said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> haha, i'm originally from AR so i feel you on the humidity :) germany isn't too bad though. hoping for a :bfp: i've spent the last 30 minutes on yahoo trying to explain cervical mucous to DH. :haha: he is a medic so nothing grosses him out and he gets intrigued and ask so many questions. it's pretty cute :)
> 
> Lol my DH nearly retches at the mention of CM or even the thought of sperm and egg meeting and the whole 'internal' process! The only bit he's not sqeamish about is the BDing hahahahahaha! HOW he thinks he's gonna be at the birth is beyond me....:wacko:Click to expand...

Im fine with puke..long as i dont smell it...:sick: i dont think anything fazes my OH



moochacha said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> You're my hero Moochacha - I'm such a wimp! We're so lucky to have people like you and Never's DH - where would we be if me and my DH were responsible for these things?!:rofl::sick:
> 
> hehehe the only thing that really bothers me are eye injuries, a couple of times when I've felt skirmish are from injuries like a pencil in the eye or any object really makes me weak at the knees. I'm ok with complicated fractures, head injuries and everything else but eye's. :wacko:
> 
> Everyday or evening is different especially as a Nursing Practitioner I see loads of broken bones in the ER, lots of accidents like poles, wire stuck in peoples limbs hehe. It's complex and interesting. Though we get loads of weirdo's in the ER loads of drunks, people tripping on drugs, overdose and suicide.Click to expand...

:sick: my problem is that the thought of pain makes me faint...an eg. we went to see my nephew when he was born and his mother was in bed with the epidural thing still in her back and telling us her story and how she ended up having a c section...the thought of the needle sitting in her back made me nearly pass out, i had to sit down (the story didnt help either :wacko:)

I cant even look at needles when they are coming near me (or ill faint) ouch..



Sweetmama26 said:


> I dunno. I really don't. But I'm really upset

:hugs::hugs::hugs: im terribly sorry for what you must be going through:hugs::hugs: my thoughts are with you and your son :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@sweetmama: Im so sorry that you are experiencing this. How horrible. Words are not enough to express how you are feeling right now. Ive been divorced so I know what you are going through. Im praying for you and will keep you in my prayers.:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thank you ladies


----------



## Cornbread

I'm so sorry, sweetmama. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

moochacha said:


> Heheh I'm studying to become a primary school teacher, I'm sick of the working hours and it's a very physical job. I want to be cocooned from the world!! What kind of at home work do you do? :D I always admire people who are able to work from home!!! I have zero self control, I'd end up playing wii or something heheh

a girl that owns my heart! haha jk, i'm the same way moo. i don't think i have the attention span or the drive to do something like that on my own :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

sweetmama, i'm so sorry to hear everything you are going through hun. like mrskc said, there isn't much we can say to make things better...but regardless, i still hope that you are able to sort things out. you have all of us if you ever need anything :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Oh sweetmama I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm thinking of and praying for you....


----------



## nevertogether

this wait to O is KILLING me. i think it's because it's a wait to see DH too. :blush:


----------



## pickle76

moochacha said:


> Heheh I'm studying to become a primary school teacher, I'm sick of the working hours and it's a very physical job. I want to be cocooned from the world!! What kind of at home work do you do? :D I always admire people who are able to work from home!!! I have zero self control, I'd end up playing wii or something heheh

Good for you! That's a great job to do and I guess still really challenging like the nursing, just in different ways! I sell silver jewellery online. I have a shop on E--- (am I allowed to say the name? You know famous buying, selling and auction site lol) and was hoping to set up my own website, but the overheads are more and I just don't have the time for all the initial set-up or marketing. I used to do a lot of jewellery and collector's fairs but they ended up being very quiet for everyone so I concentrated on the online side of things. It's pretty good but yeah it does need some discipline! I have to list stock each day to sell and of course pack and post the sales. I get to indulge my quiet side though and it is nice not to have to deal with people face to face! I get to do that at the pharmacy instead! I'm the smoking cessation advisor there, and also get to do people's BP and diabetes testing, and advise on some medicines, so it's nice to do the caring stuff without having such huge responsibilty as a nurse! I feel very lucky to have 2 jobs that I love equally.... xx


----------



## pickle76

Ah Never, if only we could wind the clock forward hehe xx


----------



## nevertogether

my job is pretty interesting too, NOT! we're actually just a bunch of dweebs :haha:


----------



## pickle76

Lol Never. I'm really sorry if I'm a bit slow, but I'm not sure I know what you do. I know your DH is a medic, but are you in the military too? Sorry if I've not kept up....


----------



## nevertogether

haha, i don't think i've ever talked about it pickle. :blush: yes, i'm in the military. DH is national guard so he works for our state back home, Arkansas. i'm active duty so i'm stationed in germany. i just had to be different! i wish i went national guard, because if i did, i would be deploying with my husband right now. :cry: i'm an avionics mechanic. i work on radios, navigation, and electrical problems on blackhawks :) it's seriously a bunch of video gamers and computer nerds haha!


----------



## pickle76

Oh wow! I didn't realise! Well apart from the being away from your DH part, it does sound cool! And very UN-dweeby lol xx


----------



## nevertogether

it really isn't that bad and civilians get paid a ton of money to do it, so i hope i can when i get out of the military!


----------



## pickle76

Ooh well that'd be good!

Right gotta go, but will be back later. Have a good day! xx


----------



## Cornbread

I went through and took out the OPK results since they were - all the way through and the crosshairs changed from dotted to solid, a good sign. However, it also kept changing from "You ovulated on Day 20" to "You ovulated on Day 15". It's currently saying I ovulated on Day 20 and am 3 DPO, but why did it change to Day 15 at all? If I ov'd on CD 15, that makes a difference on when I would test and means that the dip on CD 20 *could* potentially be an implantation dip. I'm thinking it's more likely that I ov'd on Day 20 though in some ways I'd rather it be Day 15 b/c that would mean this cycle was fairly "normal" cycle. Oi. I wish I'd never done the stupid OPK's, WON'T be doing them again.

Has anyone else ever had the chart change OV days like that?


----------



## nevertogether

i can see why it would say one or the other cornbread, because you do get a clear thermal shift after CD15. you need 3 temps above the coverline, usually, to confirm ovulation. your third is right on the cover line and then you get a dip again which is why FF is jumping back and forth. i would say pretty confidently that CD20 was probably your ovulation date hun. based on CM, temp dip, and your temp going well above the cover line afterwards.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sweetmama that is heartbreaking. I hope it all sorts itself out soon. xxx

moochacha, OMG!! I have been away on holiday and just seen your amazing news!!! Congratulations. I am so so happy for you. FX for a happy and healthy 9 months. xxx


----------



## Cornbread

nevertogether said:


> i can see why it would say one or the other cornbread, because you do get a clear thermal shift after CD15. you need 3 temps above the coverline, usually, to confirm ovulation. your third is right on the cover line and then you get a dip again which is why FF is jumping back and forth. i would say pretty confidently that CD20 was probably your ovulation date hun. based on CM, temp dip, and your temp going well above the cover line afterwards.

Ok. That makes sense. Thanks. :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

cornbread - you still have a -ve OPK showing on CD16. I think CD15 is a possibility, difficult to say as CD17's temp is missing.

My last 2 cycles have been unclear as to when I've o'd - it's frustrating, but you will see more of a pattern as you get further into your cycle. :)

Sweetmama - I'm so sorry hun. Not sure how the law works out there, but over here it would be very hard to get you evicted quickly with a young child, especially as you are paying half the mortgage. Are you named on the mortgage? X Hope the situation sorts itself out for you one way or another hun xx


----------



## Cornbread

oh snap, thanks foxy. I knew I was missing one somewhere but couldn't find it. You can proofread my chart anytime. :lol: That missing temp for day 17 is the kicker. I remembered a few days later that I DID temp that morning, I just didn't ever get it put in b/c that was when I got sick and was up with Muffin teething. I don't remember exactly what it was, just that it was at least the previous days temp, maybe a few hundredths or tenth of a degree higher, not lower. Just now, putting in a similar temp to CD 15 adjusts the data to show me OV'ing at CD 15, so I'm still not sure which day it was. Since I'm not sure what the exact temp was I'm going to leave it blank b/c it won't be accurate. I'll go ahead and plan to test for CD 20 being OV day but if I Get AF at CD29 I'll probably figure that CD 15 was the OV day after all. If I don't get AF on CD 29 but OV'd on CD 15, then at least waiting until 13 DPO assuming it was CD 20 will mean that an HPT should be extremely accurate. :lol:


----------



## nevertogether

let's just hope there will be no AF show :)


----------



## Cornbread

nevertogether said:


> let's just hope there will be no AF show :)

AMEN!!! Part of me sincerely hopes that since last time we got pregnant so easily it'll be that way this time too, but I'm trying to be realistic in the knowledge that I wasn't coming off the patch last time. LOL I can always hope though :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Foxy- No my name is not on the mortgage, only because if it were, then our interest rate would have sky rocketed. But I don't think he'll be able to follow through on the eviction in court, Judges tend to favour mother's with children anyways, and good luck with him getting this whole house, we are common law. But I do just really want our family to be put back together again.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I can totally understand that sweetmama. Perhaps him stayong away for a little while may give him time to consider his feelings and decide on his actions without interference from other family members.

Truly hoping you can work things out. :hugs:

P.S Have you tested hun? You're passed your usual LP aren't you? X


----------



## Sweetmama26

foxyloxy28 said:


> I can totally understand that sweetmama. Perhaps him stayong away for a little while may give him time to consider his feelings and decide on his actions without interference from other family members.
> 
> Truly hoping you can work things out. :hugs:
> 
> P.S Have you tested hun? You're passed your usual LP aren't you? X

Yeah I am, and I did test and it was BFN, I'm sure it's just stress. And it's hard for him not to have influence from his family when he is staying with his Aunt. UGH, I'm still sooooooo sad.


----------



## pickle76

I really hope it works out for you both - I'm sorry I don't have the words. Just really feel for you xxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

To top it off, it's father's day and he is not here to spend it with Corbyn


----------



## Cornbread

Sweetmama26 said:


> To top it off, it's father's day and he is not here to spend it with Corbyn

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

Now with today's temp, it says CD 15 again. Oi. I think I'm not gonna know until AF arrives or I get a :bfp:


----------



## dandybrush

well temp dip today could be a good sign...unless its just from the wine i had last night...does the dip mean i could be oving? or that i have already (maybe) oved?


----------



## pickle76

That could be a pre-ov dip Dandy! Hope so! xx


----------



## dandybrush

im out of the running this month though last BD was 3 days ago before i had the spack attack and am now over him this month haha so have given up...

If its pre O then I havent O'ved yet? will that be today, tomorrow?


----------



## pickle76

Oh Dandy I'm sorry - hope you get things sorted.

Well it's hard to say - it may be a random temp dip. But if it is pre-ov, and goes up tomorrow above your other temps and stays up, FF will prob confirm ov for today - the day of the temp dip. But it'll be a few days until you can see whether that's the case. Frustrating eh?! Hope you're ok xxxx


----------



## dandybrush

definatly is frustrating...:(


----------



## Cornbread

dandy, thta's the same thing I've been dealing with. Good luck!


----------



## dandybrush

your chart is looking very confusing cornbread good luck with yours also :)


----------



## Cornbread

dandybrush said:


> your chart is looking very confusing cornbread good luck with yours also :)

Thanks. My chart and I are both confused. :lol: I'll probably test at CD 28 and if that's negative I'll test at CD 33. Oi vey.


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: hope you get a good result on one of those days


----------



## dandybrush

spoke to OH he wants to :sex: more spontaneously not when we "have to"...I swear i just got some EWCM so i really might try to seduce him tonight anyway...i have to make it less of a chore apparently :shrug: I like :sex: anytime of the day i really think he has minimal bd drive...:blush:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Morning (or afternoon now) ladies 

Hope you are all ok today :)


----------



## NicoleB

Morning ;)afternoon for you foxy ;) .. How are ya sweetie?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey Nicole :) 

I'm doing ok thanks hun. How about you?

Trying to decide whether to start using my OPKs yet or not :wacko: who know when I am going to ov this cycle! :haha: I am probably gonna plan for ov at CD19 and just keep going if it's not clear by then!


----------



## foxyloxy28

oops double post!


----------



## NicoleB

I would start using them now..I was going to wait until cd 20 last cycle because I did not Ov until cd 27 the cycle before. Good thing I didn't wait because I od cd 19 last cycle I would have missed it..I started testing yesterday (cd 11) I'm not gonna miss it..and as for sex we are trying to do it less lol


----------



## sahrene1978

Hi girls! Miss this group. Miss you girls. I am with Nicole on starting sooner. But the BDing ever other day sounds like a good idea.Foxy do you have any more appointmens scheduled? 

Sahrene


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Sahrene

Nice to see you back here :) I am waiting for my first appointment with the fertility clinic to come through. My guess is that will be sometime within the next 6-8 weeks (hopefully sooner). 

I have to ring my GP surgery at the end of this week for my swab results. 

I am tempted to make another appointment to see my GP as I have these funny blotches on my abdomen (like brown birth marks) I've had them for ages - since I came off the pill actually. Anyway, they have really started to increase - I noticed on the weekend so I did a bit of research and found that they could be linked to insulin resistance which could be linked to either Diabetes or PCOS. I looked at the symptoms for PCOS and apart from having non-ovulatory or odd cycles etc, I have pretty much every other symptom :haha: 

I can't decide whether to just wait until I get my FC appointment and bring it all up then, or make another appointment to see my GP. If it is PCOS or something similar like a hormone imbalance then he would probably refer me to the specialist anyway I guess! 

:wacko:

Anyway, enough about my self-diagnosis :haha: how are you doing?


----------



## sahrene1978

That is very interesting. I would say that you are probably right about your doctor wanting to refer you to a specialist anyways. Plus you will get a lot more detailed info from a specialist to diagnose and treat this condition. 

I scheduled my first appointment. It is July 12th. Seems so far away but they don't want to see you until 10-12 weeks along but I mananged to get it a little earlier but not soon enough.

Sahrene


----------



## dandybrush

nope no sign on ov yet...i might start back on the vitex tonight see if it gives it a kick start


----------



## nevertogether

i just got told i have duty from 0900 to 0900 wed/thurs. i hate 24 hour duty! this means i will definitely miss my temp on thursday, with no sleep. if i go home at 0900 and sleep a few hours and adjust my temp on FF you think it would be a big difference or should i just miss the temp altogether? it will be CD11 for. i usually o on CD16 2 cycles and CD17 1 cycle and have a pretty clear thermal shift. i took soy last cycle and still o'ed on CD16, took it this cycle, and am hoping for the same. what do you guys think? miss it or adjust it?


----------



## Cornbread

never, I have no idea but good luck.

I'm back to CD 20 for OV. My poor chart.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Never - I'd take it and see how it fits with tour pattern :)


----------



## pickle76

Never, I agree with Foxy xx

Hi all - just popping in. Hope you're all ok xxxxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: pickle


----------



## pickle76

Evening Foxy! :flower:


----------



## moochacha

Fish&Chips said:


> Sweetmama that is heartbreaking. I hope it all sorts itself out soon. xxx
> 
> moochacha, OMG!! I have been away on holiday and just seen your amazing news!!! Congratulations. I am so so happy for you. FX for a happy and healthy 9 months. xxx

Hehe thanks :hugs:

Miss you girls :hugs: I would totally get those marks checked out Foxy it could be a number of things.

Never: Poor thing doing a night shift like that!!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

So I am officially 2 days late and so anxious just with everything going on.


----------



## nevertogether

oh sweetmama :hugs: i'm hoping all your stress isn't delaying it. :dust:


----------



## nevertogether

moochacha said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Sweetmama that is heartbreaking. I hope it all sorts itself out soon. xxx
> 
> moochacha, OMG!! I have been away on holiday and just seen your amazing news!!! Congratulations. I am so so happy for you. FX for a happy and healthy 9 months. xxx
> 
> Hehe thanks :hugs:
> 
> Miss you girls :hugs: I would totally get those marks checked out Foxy it could be a number of things.
> 
> Never: Poor thing doing a night shift like that!!!Click to expand...

i know right! this is my third time pulling it. i had it on a holiday AND super bowl already. there are people in the unit that never have so it irks me that i keep getting picked for it :( how is your sticky bean doing?


----------



## Cornbread

never, that sucks. I feel your pain. Last year DH kept getting pulled for duty or last minute TDY for stuff. They gave him Staff Duty for several holidays including 4th of July when his mom had flown out here to visit and they decided last minute to send him TDY for 2 weeks to a CBRNE NCO class at Hood that made us unable to attend the Army Ball I was sooo excited about going to and also happened to run over my birthday and a sort of Meet The Baby party at my parents place. I was less than amused. Gotta love when the Army decides to consistently screw you but c'est la vie. :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

I'm not feeling any symptoms just some sore BB every now and then but I have lost my sweet tooth finally :happydance: but now I'm craving spicy, salty food :-s lol That sucks when others haven't done it, I feel the same way about night shifts though I don't do them often anymore!!!

Congrats on the CH Cornbread!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

nevertogether said:


> oh sweetmama :hugs: i'm hoping all your stress isn't delaying it. :dust:

As much as I hate saying this I'm kind of hoping it is stress, just with everything going on.


----------



## Cornbread

So much for crosshairs. *cries*


----------



## nevertogether

oh no cornbread :shock: what happened?


----------



## Cornbread

never, I'm on my first cycle after coming off the patch and my temps have been erratic. The last few days FF kept switching between saying I OV'd on CD 15 and CD 20. Today when I entered my temp it said I no longer showed an ovulatory pattern and took my CH away. 

I know it's likely to take a little while for my body to self-regulate after being on BC but I was so excited and hopeful since it said I OV'd. Now I'm just frustrated, crabby, and discouraged.


----------



## dandybrush

awe cornbread dont feel bad...it did the same thing to me grrr Im sure after a few more temps it will show up again...still waiting for mine :/


----------



## nevertogether

oh cornbread :hugs: give it a few more days and keep :sex:ing i'm sure it is frustrating for you hun, so i can't imagine, but just know you have us here to help you every step of the way! fellow army wife :thumbup:


----------



## pickle76

Aww sending Cornbread and Dandy lots of ovulation-dust! Hugs xx

Hi Never!

Off out for lunch today as me and DH both got a day off work and the sun is shining yay! Feel like I'm on holiday! Will catch up with you all later xxxx


----------



## Cornbread

Thanks ladies. :hugs: I'm still planning on testing as though I OV'd on CD 15 and CD 20, unless AF arrives. C'est la vie. Stupid that I let a silly chart get to me so bad huh?


----------



## foxyloxy28

I wouldn't worry Cornbread - charts were getting to me for the best part of 6 months! :haha:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh I feel so darn icky right now!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: sweetmama

That chart of yours is looking less like stress and more like you could be pg!

I hope things are a little better for you.

Thinking of you :flower:


----------



## NicoleB

sweetmama I agree with foxy honey your chart doesn't look like a stress chart.. :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Lovin your banner Nicole x


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Lovin your banner Nicole x

haha I stole your idea haha


----------



## Sweetmama26

Whatever it is I hope that I get answers soon


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hope so too Sweetmama :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

morning all :) no news here


----------



## Cornbread

dandybrush said:


> morning all :) no news here

no CH yet for you>?


----------



## dandybrush

...CH??


----------



## nevertogether

cross hairs, dandy :)


----------



## dandybrush

aaaahh thanx never :) maybe if my temps stay up in the next few days ill get some...(or go up higher)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Gah like between 4 and 6 days pregnant, I've never had a LP this long before!


----------



## nevertogether

any new news sweetmama? hope everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

nevertogether said:


> any new news sweetmama? hope everything is okay :hugs:

OOPPSSS I meant to say late not pregnant, my god my head don't work tonight. No no news yet, I had a panic attack at work and they prescribed me lorazapham for it at the emergency room.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hun - did you tell them you may be pg? Lorazepam and all other benzo's should be avoided during early pregnancy!


----------



## dandybrush

oh no sweets hope your ok


----------



## Cornbread

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hun - did you tell them you may be pg? Lorazepam and all other benzo's should be avoided during early pregnancy!

Yes, but as early as she would be if she is preggers, it shouldn't get to the baby. If she needs the Lorazepam to manage the anxiety attacks I'd think that would be better than not taking them. Seems like the risks of Lorazepam this early are a lot less than teh risks of not taking anything, especially considering it was bad enough to warrant a trip to the ER. I freaked out when I got pregnant with Muffin b/c before I knew I was pregnant I was on meds for a UTI and bacterial vaginosis and had a margarita. Freaked out at my 8 week checkup and the doc explained that generally, if you're this early, meds won't get to the baby.

sweetmama, I hope you're okay. :hugs


----------



## moochacha

Hope you're feeling better sweetmama :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

girls - quick question. i did what you all suggested and took my temp when i woke up at 2:15pm as i didn't get to sleep from 24 hour duty until 9:15am. just wanted to ask, i usually take my temp at 5:00am how to i adjust my temp of 98.3 or is the time difference to large and i should just miss the temp? thanks!


----------



## dandybrush

morning all :) im gonna have to get more serious about taking the vitex..as in actually remember to take it haha nothing seems to be happening to me yet :/


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Never

I've used the FF temp corrector to work out your temp. I think the best thing to do is add 5 hours (length of sleep) to your normal temp time (so 10:00) and the adjustor gives 97.30 which is in line with your prev temps. :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Foxy - Yes I did warn them but both the dr. and the pharmacist said it shouldn`t affect anything, and I don`t have to worry about it because I got af this morning.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sweetmama - Glad they said it would be ok. Sorry AF got you. :hugs: Are things any easier at home for you?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Nope, I'm just taking things one day at a time


----------



## nevertogether

thank you for helps with my temp foxy!

sweetmama - just wanted to say sorry that AF got you hun, but i'm sure you are a little relief. hope everything starts to look up, we are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## pichi

hey girls. just thought that i would pop in to see how everyone is getting on ^___^


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: pichi :hi:

Not much to report here - Im on antibiotics :dohh: but it's not stopping me trying to catch the eggy this weekend.

Almost +ve OPK this afternoon, so hoping to ov on Sunday :yipee:

How's little :pink: peanut?


----------



## pichi

ooo won't be long then to catch that eggie. get it!! lol *sets up the nets*

little one is fine ^__^ just had to go buy something pink today though :blush:


@sweetmama i hope everything gets sorted for you hunny x


----------



## nevertogether

i am GREAT girls! DH kept a secret from me all week and yesterday he burst in my front door! i got to spend the last 24 hours with him, heaven, until he had to go back to training (3 hours from here..) made my life though! you would be surprised the small things you take for granted. sleeping in OUR bed together and laying on OUR couch and watch movies was amazing..he hasn't been able to see our dog or be home since february so he loved it!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ah that sounds fab Never - what a lovely surprise :)


----------



## nevertogether

thank you foxy :hugs: we got lots of :sex: in just in case i ovulate early, but we didn't really didn't worry too much about the TTC stuff. i really wanted it to be fun and exciting for DH, not stressful. especially since it will be 5 months until he gets more after the beginning of july! i should ovulate on track this cycle which should be tuesday or wednesday and i see him again monday. that's when i'm going to strap down! he's already agreed to the pre-seed and he's the official soft cup putter inner so he feels like he's doing more than just sperm :)


----------



## pickle76

Hope you feel better Foxy!

How are you today Sweetmama?

Aww that's great Never! So glad you had such a nice time!

We all seem to be waiting for ov at the same time eh?! Nobody in the 2WW!


----------



## nevertogether

yup! you are RIGHT behind me pickle :) it's crazy how similiar your charts are


----------



## pickle76

Yeah I'm keeping my eye on you Never hehe:winkwink:. I know my charts are pretty similar aren't they? Hope I ov soon and keep the pattern going from the last couple of months! xx


----------



## nevertogether

i should ovulate CD16 or 17 if i stay on track.. i think you o earlier than i do? get to see DH CD15-18 so am hoping we can catch it :)


----------



## pickle76

Ooh I hope so Never. That would be great timing. Try to relax though - you don't want anxiety to delay things! Although easier said than done I know. Yeah I've ov'd day 8 and day 10 last couple of months. Was hoping it would be day 12-ish this month as didn't want it to be too early each time. We'll see!


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> i am GREAT girls! DH kept a secret from me all week and yesterday he burst in my front door! i got to spend the last 24 hours with him, heaven, until he had to go back to training (3 hours from here..) made my life though! you would be surprised the small things you take for granted. sleeping in OUR bed together and laying on OUR couch and watch movies was amazing..he hasn't been able to see our dog or be home since february so he loved it!


SO awesome!!!! Glad you got some DH lovin' time :)



pickle76 said:


> Hope you feel better Foxy!
> 
> How are you today Sweetmama?
> 
> Aww that's great Never! So glad you had such a nice time!
> 
> We all seem to be waiting for ov at the same time eh?! Nobody in the 2WW!

:wave: I'm in the 1WW! (and it's driving me crazy LOL)


----------



## pickle76

Hooray Firedancer! Glad someone's ovulated and we can get excited hehe! Frustrating though yeah....Hope it passes quickly for you and ends in a BFP! xx


----------



## Firedancer41

pickle76 said:


> Hooray Firedancer! Glad someone's ovulated and we can get excited hehe! Frustrating though yeah....Hope it passes quickly for you and ends in a BFP! xx

Thanks Pickle! I hope ov comes quickly for you! I don't know which part I hate more, waiting to ov or waiting to test!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Firedancer41 said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Hooray Firedancer! Glad someone's ovulated and we can get excited hehe! Frustrating though yeah....Hope it passes quickly for you and ends in a BFP! xx
> 
> Thanks Pickle! I hope ov comes quickly for you! I don't know which part I hate more, waiting to ov or waiting to test!!!Click to expand...

Good luck firedancer. I hate the waiting to O part ugh!

Hey Pickle and Nevertogether!:hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Firedancer! Hmm yeah that's a tough choice!

Hey mrskcbrown! How are you doing? How do you feel? xx


----------



## JB3

Hi ladies
Was just wondering is a frer a first response early result?
Does anyone rate these?

Thanks Girls


----------



## pickle76

Hi JB3, yes it is. Haven't used one myself but know a lot of people think they're great xx


----------



## JB3

Thanks pickle
Have been on FF and that seems to be the most recommended one and there are loads of early BFP on the hpt gallery with that brand - so maybe its lucky lol
xx


----------



## dandybrush

yay never very happy for you :happydance: you catch that eggie girl :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi ladies, so tired still lately


----------



## pickle76

Yeah I'd definitely give it a go this month! I was using up my internet cheapies last month lol. Right, off to bed. Night xx


----------



## Cornbread

Still nothing for me. Hmmph. I couldn't temp this morning b/c I got zero sleep last night b/c Muffin fell all the way down the stairs yesterday and every time I closed my eyes I kept seeing and hearing her go tumbling down and crying and all. Yikes.


----------



## pickle76

Hi Dandy and sweetmama. Gotta go to bed so just a hi and bye! Still thinking of you sweetmama xx


----------



## pickle76

Ooh that's horrible Cornbread! Hope you're both ok! xx


----------



## dandybrush

foxy i temped at 5.05 instead of 4 am today how do i figure out what my temp should be at 4?


----------



## Cornbread

pickle76 said:


> Ooh that's horrible Cornbread! Hope you're both ok! xx

Oh, we're okay. She got away from me upstairs and made it to the stairs before I did. She's fine, I think I'm worse off than her. :lol


----------



## dandybrush

hight pickle and night :)

cornbread yikes when scary/sad things happen around me i struggle to sleep too :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

JB3 said:


> Hi ladies
> Was just wondering is a frer a first response early result?
> Does anyone rate these?
> 
> Thanks Girls

It's true many really like them, I found them lighter and more ambiguous than the ICs I used at the same time. Granted, I used them on what turned out to be a chemical cycle, but the ICs and Target brand blue dye early test were easier to read and more obvious to me.



Cornbread said:


> Still nothing for me. Hmmph. I couldn't temp this morning b/c I got zero sleep last night b/c Muffin fell all the way down the stairs yesterday and every time I closed my eyes I kept seeing and hearing her go tumbling down and crying and all. Yikes.

Oh no! Hope she's okay...Lucky kids are so resilient.



dandybrush said:


> foxy i temped at 5.05 instead of 4 am today how do i figure out what my temp should be at 4?

On FF there is a temperature corrector under *data*. Someone here once posted a corrector from elsewhere, but I don't have it, sorry...


----------



## dandybrush

thanx firedancer...i tried the temp correcter..and its only for pply with the VIP, which i dont have, so i'll have to leave it as is today


----------



## pickle76

Dandy, the link is https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

As a general rule though add 0.1 degrees celsius for each hour (or 0.5 each 30 mins) you sleep over if you haven't got that link to use. Or obviuosly minus it if you've woken up early. It may not be as accurate as the temp corrector but it's pretty close and has worked for me in the past xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Not sure what your exact temp was Dandy, so went with 36.53. FF Corrector gives 36.33. :)


----------



## nevertogether

dandy with crosshairs? woot woot :happydance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Happy Armed Forces day everyone :) Not sure if this is just a British thing, but it's a big weekend down here this weekend and next as we're the home of the Royal Navy! :yipee:


----------



## nevertogether

foxy - i'm not sure what ours is. we had memorial day not that long ago and fourth of july is coming up. also just had the army's birthday!


----------



## Firedancer41

foxyloxy28 said:


> Happy Armed Forces day everyone :) Not sure if this is just a British thing, but it's a big weekend down here this weekend and next as we're the home of the Royal Navy! :yipee:

iN THE U.S. our Armed Forces day is the 3rd Saturday in May, but I don't think most people even know it. Memorial Day (last Monday in May) is more widely recognized and celebrated...

Have a good weekend!


----------



## nevertogether

firedancer - i'm in the military and didn't even know that haha


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> firedancer - i'm in the military and didn't even know that haha

I only know that because it is printed on calendars every year, but I've never seen any celebrations or anything, maybe because it is so close to Memorial Day...


----------



## nevertogether

your temp shot up today firedancer :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx foxy i did the temp adjust on the link pickle gave (thanx pickle) and it adjusted to 36.40 so i have updated my temps and i still have the CH's :) heres hoping


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> your temp shot up today firedancer :thumbup:

Yes, thanks! Hoping my chart keeps going the way it's going! Every morning I look at that thermometer with fear and apprehension LOL


----------



## nevertogether

i hope so too! you deserve it mami!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey all, OH came home today, so here's to hoping we can work out our problems.


----------



## pickle76

Oh that's great sweetmama! Hope you two can work things out xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hope this is the start of better things to come Sweetmama x


----------



## dandybrush

no more CH for me :(


----------



## Sweetmama26

Sorry dandy

And thanks girlies I hope so too!


----------



## moochacha

Sweetmama26 said:


> Hey all, OH came home today, so here's to hoping we can work out our problems.

Oh that's fab news hun! :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Oh Dandy, I'm sorry...xxxxxx


----------



## pickle76

How are you Foxy? And how do you feel Moochacha? xx


----------



## moochacha

Sorry about the CH's Dandy. :(

I'm well, but I've had some spotting, still another two weeks till I see my specialist and get a scan. Kinda feel in limbo until I know everything is ok.

How are you all? mwa


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm ok thanks pickle.... Just plodding along. Hoping to see a temp rise tomorrow! :)


----------



## pickle76

moochacha said:


> Sorry about the CH's Dandy. :(
> 
> I'm well, but I've had some spotting, still another two weeks till I see my specialist and get a scan. Kinda feel in limbo until I know everything is ok.
> 
> How are you all? mwa

Aww it must be a weird time for you - being happy and excited but worried too. Do hope everything's ok and the next 2 weeks passes quickly! xx


----------



## pickle76

foxyloxy28 said:


> I'm ok thanks pickle.... Just plodding along. Hoping to see a temp rise tomorrow! :)

Yeah hope so Foxy! I've just been plodding too lol. No positive OPK for me yet, which is of course still quite early generally, but ov has been VERY early for me the last 2 months! Hope it happens soon though - I don't want a weird chart to mess up my nice stable patterns hahahahaha!

When do you get your swab results? Will be back later but now off out.....xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

hope you ov soon :)

I got my results last thursday. Bit of a nightmare getting them (it's in my journal), but all negative (phew) but borderline BV, so taking a course of antibiotics to clear/prevent it flaring up.


----------



## nevertogether

sweetmama - so so happy that OH came home honey! you need to let him know all that stuff he pulled is not okay! hoping everything from here on out is wonderful for you :hugs:

moo - wish i knew something that can ease your mind hun. hope everything goes well in the two weeks! 

dandy - sorry about the cross hairs hun, i know you have been waiting so patiently for them! :(

pickle - you're with me hun, still waiting on that positive OPK. the one this morning looks almost positive so i'm thinking either tonight or tomorrow morning i will get my smiley face.

foxy - i need your help again! i woke up at 9:00am instead of 5:00am temp was 97.7. i did the temp adjuster on FF but it always makes it way lower than my usual temps (96.9) but when you do it, it always seems different and fit in.

ATM everything is good for me. DH's unit is being their usual army selves and changing things at the last minute, and then changing it back, and then changing it back, LOL. first, he wasn't going to see me until tomorrow night, then it was not going to see me at all tomorrow, now he might have to drive someone to the hospital near here so he can see me all day, this has all changed in three days! not getting our hopes up until either he's in my hotel room or driving to the hospital hehe. spotting for me yesterday and some time today, first time EVER in my life. thinking it's the soy, i've read that is a side effect?


----------



## Firedancer41

Sweetmama26 said:


> Hey all, OH came home today, so here's to hoping we can work out our problems.

Best wishes, Sweetmama...I hope it all works out for ya :hugs:



dandybrush said:


> no more CH for me :(


Aw, don't get too frustrated just yet...Last month you had a little dip at 4dpo. I predict tomorrow's temp goes back up and you have that same 4dpo dip...


----------



## pickle76

That's great news Foxy! You must be so relieved (after all the drama of actually getting the results - I read your journal for the day!). So that's another thing to tick off as ok.

My DH had a SA a little while back and did 'IT' at home to save any embarrassment at the hospital lol. So we were rushing through traffic with me driving like a mad thing and him with his precious sample between his legs to keep it body temp hahahahahahaha! The results were good and everything was above average so he's been using that as an excuse for extra food at mealtimes - to feed his 'super-sperm' :rofl::rofl:

Seriously though, hope everything's good for you both. You deserve some good BFP news RIGHT NOW!


----------



## pickle76

Never - I'll race you to ovulation hahahahaha! Nearly positive OPK sounds good - anytime soon for you then! Mine are very definite negatives, and my sleep has been quite disturbed this week, so I've been triple temping, adjusting and estimating all over the place! So not sure if I'm close or not....


----------



## nevertogether

SUPER SPERM :haha: :rofl: :rofl: that cracks me up pickle! we are on a race to o that's right! have had a few twinges and stuff today, so i'm thinking O is definitely on the way. do you usually get short surges or long?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey Never - blimey, that is a decent lie in :haha:

Did you go to sleep later than usual or have more or less sleep than usual, if so by how many hours?

I would probably work it out for 8am which would give you 97.10 - this seems inline with your other low temps. I would say that either way you are experiencing probably a pre-ov dip as 97.7 isn't that high considering it was 4 hours later x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks pickle - OH would prefer to do 'it' at home. Trying to get an appointment is a nightmare as the booking woman keeps ringing when OH is at work and unable to answer his phone, so it's been 3 weeks without having even booked!!


----------



## nevertogether

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hey Never - blimey, that is a decent lie in :haha:
> 
> Did you go to sleep later than usual or have more or less sleep than usual, if so by how many hours?
> 
> I would probably work it out for 8am which would give you 97.10 - this seems inline with your other low temps. I would say that either way you are experiencing probably a pre-ov dip as 97.7 isn't that high considering it was 4 hours later x

hi foxy!

i wasn't up too late. it was late for me, haha. i hit the sack at around midnight last night. i usually go to sleep at 9:30 or 10 depending on the day. so not too bad :) as for the sleep in, i really enjoyed it! :haha: i had more sleep than usual. i slept about 8 hours. i usually sleep 6. if judging by my april cycle, i get a dip on the day of positive OPK so if my OPK in a few hours is positive then the 97.1 would make sense. i've been kind of lax on my temping this cycle, oopsie! and it's the important one.. :blush:


----------



## pickle76

nevertogether said:


> SUPER SPERM :haha: :rofl: :rofl: that cracks me up pickle! we are on a race to o that's right! have had a few twinges and stuff today, so i'm thinking O is definitely on the way. do you usually get short surges or long?

Well I had 2 days of positives a couple of months ago but just one day last month. I've been testing twice a day this cycle though as I've had definite twinges too so have almost not believed the negative OPK's! Am not stressing though, as long as we keep BD'ing then I'm hoping we won't miss it xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hehe I love lie ins. I would use the adjustor for 7am as you only had 2 hours more sleep and went to bed a couple of hours later. That gives 97.30 - matches most of your recent temps :)


----------



## pickle76

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks pickle - OH would prefer to do 'it' at home. Trying to get an appointment is a nightmare as the booking woman keeps ringing when OH is at work and unable to answer his phone, so it's been 3 weeks without having even booked!!

Aargh that's so frustrating! Is it worth just trying to go through your GP? We were advised to get DH tested while everything was so up in the air for me a while back. It was my diabetes nurse at the hospital who suggested it. So DH rang GP's and asked if he could see a doc regarding having a sperm test. They said yes and when he went he just told the doc that because I was having probs he'd been advised to get checked in the meantime. The GP gave him a form and a bottle to take to the hospital no questions asked! I just thought I'd mention it in case there's an easier way for your OH to get seen. The results were back with the GP the next day!


----------



## nevertogether

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hehe I love lie ins. I would use the adjustor for 7am as you only had 2 hours more sleep and went to bed a couple of hours later. That gives 97.30 - matches most of your recent temps :)


you rock foxy! if this is the case, then my chart is matching up with my april cycle quite nicely. curious to see if my OPK tonight is positive or negative. hoping for a negative so i won't o until CD17! woot woot


----------



## nevertogether

pickle76 said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> SUPER SPERM :haha: :rofl: :rofl: that cracks me up pickle! we are on a race to o that's right! have had a few twinges and stuff today, so i'm thinking O is definitely on the way. do you usually get short surges or long?
> 
> Well I had 2 days of positives a couple of months ago but just one day last month. I've been testing twice a day this cycle though as I've had definite twinges too so have almost not believed the negative OPK's! Am not stressing though, as long as we keep BD'ing then I'm hoping we won't miss it xxClick to expand...

someone needs to smack your cycle into being regular pickle :gun: i would go nuts just not knowing, but hey. if you BD every other day, you sure can't miss it!


----------



## nevertogether

so, i just spent the last 10 minutes explaining an LH surge and OPK's to my DH and now i am showing him my chart. i told him that i would stop in case he's getting weirded out, and he actually said that he is not weirded out at all and is interested. i love my DH!


----------



## pickle76

nevertogether said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> SUPER SPERM :haha: :rofl: :rofl: that cracks me up pickle! we are on a race to o that's right! have had a few twinges and stuff today, so i'm thinking O is definitely on the way. do you usually get short surges or long?
> 
> Well I had 2 days of positives a couple of months ago but just one day last month. I've been testing twice a day this cycle though as I've had definite twinges too so have almost not believed the negative OPK's! Am not stressing though, as long as we keep BD'ing then I'm hoping we won't miss it xxClick to expand...
> 
> someone needs to smack your cycle into being regular pickle :gun: i would go nuts just not knowing, but hey. if you BD every other day, you sure can't miss it!Click to expand...

Hehe well I'm actaully quite pleased that my cycles have been roughly the same length with ov at roughly the same time for the last couple of months. I hadn't been ovulating so it's a nice change! So I am just a little bit anxious for this cycle to be relatively 'normal' too! But yes the main thing is BD'ing at least every other day. Hope you ov on schedule - I have a good feeling about this month for you! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

I also think this is your cycle Never :yipee: bring on the Army Baby :)


----------



## nevertogether

awww thank you girls, i really need the PMA right now and i appreciate it :hugs: hoping we can all be bump buddies!


----------



## pickle76

Me too Never! xx


----------



## pickle76

What do you ladies think? I woke up 90 mins earlier than when I usually take my temp, and it was 36.32. I then had rubbish sleep for the next 4 hours and woke a few times during that time. I took my temp once in the middle of all that and it was down to 36.25. It was still 36.25 when i got up (2 hours after I'd normally take my temp). I know my temp goes down with disturbed sleep. I tried the temp corrector and it gives 36.49. I estimated maybe 36.44. What do you think I should go with? Sorry too many figures!


----------



## Cornbread

Still no CH for me. *pouts* I think FF is thrown off because of the missing temps. Oi vey.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I would definitely use the higher temp pickle. I put your original temp in FF and it gave 36.62. You can always adjust it again tomorrow. :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Cornbread - have you adjusted any of your temps (with open circles)?


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Foxy xx

Aww sorry Cornbread x


----------



## dandybrush

Firedancer41 said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> no more CH for me :(
> 
> 
> Aw, don't get too frustrated just yet...Last month you had a little dip at 4dpo. I predict tomorrow's temp goes back up and you have that same 4dpo dip...Click to expand...

:shrug:....nope :cry:



nevertogether said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> SUPER SPERM :haha: :rofl: :rofl: that cracks me up pickle! we are on a race to o that's right! have had a few twinges and stuff today, so i'm thinking O is definitely on the way. do you usually get short surges or long?
> 
> Well I had 2 days of positives a couple of months ago but just one day last month. I've been testing twice a day this cycle though as I've had definite twinges too so have almost not believed the negative OPK's! Am not stressing though, as long as we keep BD'ing then I'm hoping we won't miss it xxClick to expand...
> 
> someone needs to smack your cycle into being regular pickle :gun: i would go nuts just not knowing, but hey. if you BD every other day, you sure can't miss it!Click to expand...

can you kick mine toooooo :flower:


Cornbread said:


> Still no CH for me. *pouts* I think FF is thrown off because of the missing temps. Oi vey.

maybe CH's for CD26 with a couple more high temps...I know how you feel though...im still waiting for mine :cry:


----------



## nevertogether

:gun: dandy's O you better SHOW YOURSELF RIGHT NOW or you will be getting your butt VERY kicked! :gun:


----------



## foxyloxy28

nevertogether said:


> :gun: dandy's O you better SHOW YOURSELF RIGHT NOW or you will be getting your butt VERY kicked! :gun:

:rofl: if I was Dandy's Ov I'd be scared! :haha:

Hope it shows soon Dandy


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

haha you scared me never


----------



## dandybrush

lol i couldnt swallow my vitex tab this morning...kept gagging on it, so i might try again when i get home from work :blush:


----------



## JB3

Right ladies, 
Im going to come back to the fold, I just cant do this on my own:cry:, need all your encouragement.
Have not charted for the last 3 cycles so need to get back into it. 
So I have blew the dust off my thermometer, dug out the preseed, softcups, ov tests and I am a woman on a mission. Armed and TTC :gun:

All I need to do now is try to remember where I put my DH :haha:

CD1 only 12 days to go :sleep:

X


----------



## pickle76

Hahahahahaha JB3! Hope DH turns up:haha:


----------



## pickle76

Dandy - chew up a big mouthful of food and just before you swallow, stuff the tablet in the middle! hehe xx


----------



## dandybrush

... i might try that with lunch thanx pickle

JB3...did you look under the sofa??


----------



## JB3

dandybrush said:


> ... i might try that with lunch thanx pickle
> 
> JB3...did you look under the sofa??

Yeh - a few bits of lego, a couple of raisins plenty of dust but no DH. No worries I have approx 10 days to find him, he'll show up :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: :yipee: welcome back JB3 - we've missed you :flower:


----------



## Cornbread

foxyloxy28 said:


> Cornbread - have you adjusted any of your temps (with open circles)?

No. You think that would make a difference?


----------



## foxyloxy28

it depends - are they open circles cos they were taken at different times?


----------



## Cornbread

foxyloxy28 said:


> it depends - are they open circles cos they were taken at different times?

Yup. Some with an hour to 5 hours difference. I went through and adjusted all the temps and while there's still a lot of up and down and no CH, I think my chart at least looks a little more consistent. Can you check it and see what you think? I didn't change the times but everything has been adjusted unless it was at the normal time.


----------



## impatient

Hi ladies:) hope your all doing well! Just wanted to say hang in there, I can't believe I am pregnant! It still seems so weird. I was not expecting it and it finally happened. It WILL happen for you all soon, I know it!! :dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey ladies. Never don't worry OH knows what he did is wrong and I'm not putting up with his shit. I am super cranky lately cuz I'm tired lol. Anyways I'm on CD3 I think and my period is pretty much GONERS


----------



## foxyloxy28

Cornbread - looks better hun. I think there's a possibility you may have ov'd CD27. Keep temping and hopefully your temps will stay up. :)

:hi: impatient

:hi: sweetmama - hope the tiredness passes soon :flower:


----------



## Cornbread

foxyloxy28 said:


> Cornbread - looks better hun. I think there's a possibility you may have ov'd CD27. Keep temping and hopefully your temps will stay up. :)
> 
> :hi: impatient
> 
> :hi: sweetmama - hope the tiredness passes soon :flower:

I was thinking CD 25. What about 27 looks more OV-ish than 25, with the dip followed by increased temps? Not trying to be snarky, just curious and trying to learn. LOL


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: It definitely could be CD25. In my experience, FF usually shows ov as the first day when temps are level with or higher than the majorit of your previous temps. Gonna have a look at my charts and see if I have an example :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

I guess my Feb chart is about the closest example.:) Have you put in a few fake temps for the next couple of days to see if you get CHs?


----------



## Cornbread

foxyloxy28 said:


> I guess my Feb chart is about the closest example.:) Have you put in a few fake temps for the next couple of days to see if you get CHs?

TOTALLY didn't even think of that. I might also fool around with adding temps to the days I don't have temps to see if that affects the CH. Good call! Thanks!


----------



## Cornbread

Adding temps that keep climbing to CD 29 and CD 30 and a temp in keeping with what I *think* I had on CD 17 gave me CH at CD 28. Removing the temp for CD 29 but leaving the temp at CD 30 moved the CH to CD 26. So, I think it's likely I OV'd somewhere in CD 26 - 28. I'd prefer it to be CD 26 b/c the chance is slightly better for conception, since we didn't BD on the "fertile" days.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I think between CD26-CD28 is highly probable. Hopefully your temps will stay up now :)


----------



## Cornbread

foxyloxy28 said:


> I think between CD26-CD28 is highly probable. Hopefully your temps will stay up now :)

Let's hope so! Do you think if it stays up for a few days my CH might come back?


----------



## nevertogether

wow, that is good to hear cornbread. i hope ovulation occurred for you and you caught that eggy hun! i'm not as good at this as foxy, so i will let her help you like she already is :)

got my positive OPK this morning!! i see DH tonight :happydance: if like past cycles, this means i will ovulate CD17 (wed) as i get three days of positives before i ovulate. :yipee:


----------



## NicoleB

nevertogether said:


> wow, that is good to hear cornbread. i hope ovulation occurred for you and you caught that eggy hun! i'm not as good at this as foxy, so i will let her help you like she already is :)
> 
> got my positive OPK this morning!! i see DH tonight :happydance: if like past cycles, this means i will ovulate CD17 (wed) as i get three days of positives before i ovulate. :yipee:

woot woot for pos opk sweetie!! :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: Nicole :hugs: - I'm thinking Ov before CD20 again for you :)

Cornbread - yep, I think you should get your CHs back if your temps stay up :)

Never - :yipee: go catch that eggy girl

Not much to report here - temp rise this morning. Hoping it's due to ov rather than the warm weather :) Giving OH the night off tonight - I promised him, so I can't go back on that when it comes to bed time :dohh: will probably bd every couple of days throughout the next week just in case.


----------



## marie87

Hi ladies, I just posted a thread in the TTC area and didn't get not even one answer. So... i have a question: What do High Pre Ov Temps mean?

This cycle is a little bit weird, can you please take a look at my chart??? High Pre OV temps means something is wrong?? 

:flower:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Do you ladies think it was wrong of me to tell OH that if I move that's it I'm done and I don't want to play these games anymore? He keeps telling me he cares but he's not proving it very well. He comes to me last night and asks me when I am moving, and I basically told him that's it if I move I'm done, can't do this anymore and it's not right to keep uprooting my son because of this crap, and there is no point to moving and then coming back. God I'm just so frustrated with him already, I don't care how much I love him, I can't keep allowing him to do this to me or my son.


I'm just really fed up with it all


----------



## pichi

i'd put it infront of him sweetmama. tell him this is what it has come down to - he has to make a choice and stop with the mind games. if he wants things to work ask him to show proof to back up this statement.


----------



## Sweetmama26

That's basically what I told him last night, I'm just tired and done!


----------



## pichi

there is only so much running about and fumbling you can do before you start to trip over your own feet if that makes any sense.

I think if he can't take the situation seriously and grasp the current predicament then he's going to regret it later.


good luck hun. i know it's not a nice position to be in - its a big choice and at the end of the day the only one that can make that choice is you and your OH


----------



## dandybrush

sweets - sorry you are having such a hard time, try to be firm for your son, mean what you say and back it up with actions. :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

marie87 said:


> Hi ladies, I just posted a thread in the TTC area and didn't get not even one answer. So... i have a question: What do High Pre Ov Temps mean?
> 
> This cycle is a little bit weird, can you please take a look at my chart??? High Pre OV temps means something is wrong??
> 
> :flower:

Hi,

I'm afraid I don't know but didn't want you to feel ignored! Also you may not have had a reply straight away because of the time difference in different countries. Hope you're ok and that someone can give you some answers xx


----------



## pickle76

Yay for positive OPK Never! I got one too today! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Marie - I am also not sure about whether high pre-ov temps mean anything. I think everyone is different and as long as you see a temp shift to show you've ovulated, I don't think there'd be a problem.

Have a look in the FF chart galleries for high temps and see what you find :)

Hope you get a more helpful answer :haha:


----------



## pickle76

Nice temp rise Foxy - hope this is ov for you! xx


----------



## dandybrush

yay pickle :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Oh Dandy hope things happen for you soon. You must be really fed up waiting. Hope you're ok. Hugs xx


----------



## dandybrush

i am, fed up that is...i was told vitex can take up to 3 months to work...i dont think its working this month :/ i might have to try something else soon


----------



## pickle76

Did you start it last month? I can't remember. What were your cycles like before you started it? x


----------



## dandybrush

my cycles were about 56 days normally but last month i hadnt had AF for 3 nearly 4 months so i started on the vitex and almost straight away my nipples were sore they stayed sore for like 3 weeks 

1 week after I started on the vitex FF said i Oved then like 2 weeks later AF showed up :) i was happy now im still waiting to O :( I guess if it happens before 3 months its working?? im just getting sick of waiting maybe i should try soy or something..

I keep getting what i think of as Ov pains...but nothing comes of it :shrug:


----------



## pickle76

Dandy I did the unthinkable and Googled Vitex hehe. I found some posts from women who said it delayed ovulation and lengthened their cycle. I know you shouldn't read into things too much or believe everything you hear but have you looked into Vitex at all? Should you be taking it before or after ov? I also found info about it being taking after ov not before. What do you think? I'm no medical expert and obviously don't want to put you off or make you more stressed about it, so just take this as a query from me!


----------



## pickle76

Sorry our posts crossed! Hmmm so it sounds like the vitex did something! Unless it was complete coincidence and you'd have ov'd anyway. What does the doc say about your cycles being so long?


----------



## dandybrush

nothing haha i havent spoken to her
last i talked to her i told her they were about once every 2 months, and she just noted it, but didnt say anything, maybe cause its early days yet

yeah i had read that vitex can lengthen i thought that might apply if the cycle was short to begin with? well it hasnt lengthened it yet if it turns into 4 months then it will have lengthened it :shrug: its only been 1 month

everything i read says you shouldnt take vitex when pg so should stop taking it at Ov...

man this is confusing maybe i should just stop taking it, relax for 1 month go to vegas and then see the dr when i come back and see what she says


----------



## dandybrush

what are you taking pickle...if anything?


----------



## dandybrush

actually i might take my own advice and stop taking it till i see the dr after vegas


----------



## pickle76

Oh it's so hard to know what to do and what to take isn't it? I don't know what to suggest really. Do what you feel is right unless you can get some good solid advice from someone who knows more than me lol! 

I just take very high strength folic acid (prescribed by doc) as I'm diabetic and need more than non-diabetic people. I drink a cup of green tea a day, and only 1 cup of anything caffeinated, plus water and fruit tea. I also have a dessert spoon of honey each day as I read it's so good for fertility and your reproductive health. I try and have enough wholegrain food and fruit and veg so at least when I eat some junk it's balanced by the good stuff hehe. So basically I don't really take anything - I just try and be healthy where I can, which I don't manage as much as I'd like!

I took Evening Primrose Oil for one cycle and it completely screwed my temps up and I didn't ov at all that cycle. Things settled down as soon as I stopped it. xx


----------



## pickle76

Yeah I guess. It's not going to do you any harm if you stop taking it is it. And you may see something different happen with your temps. Were you taking it when you had the very stable temps earlier this cycle? They were very similar and you didn't have the big ups and downs.


----------



## dandybrush

hmm ok yeah i have bought a book called the fertility diet...i might try to do whatever it says

maybe i should try the honey thing?


----------



## dandybrush

just had a look I took vitex on cd 14 and none for the other stable temps however i still had no vitex for the temp drop on cd 20


----------



## pickle76

Well don't quote me, it may be absolute crap about the honey, but I was up for eating something yummy if it would do me a bit of good! It is very good for you generally but if it's true that it helps with fertility then fab! You prob have to eat a bit more than 1 dessert spoonful but I'm quite sensitive to stuff and never seem to need as much of anything...


----------



## pickle76

I wish I had some good solid advice for you. I always think that at least with temping we can see what's going on with our bodies a bit more than if we weren't temping! xx


----------



## dandybrush

yeah diabetes is a tricky one my old bf had it and I had to pay attention to if he had eaten or not sometimes he would just walk around in a daze...

i might pull the book out and go through it and try to eat healthy for a couple of months, I like to think im healthy but i buy the white pasta instead of the wholegrain stuff, im gonna try to be extra good :D


----------



## dandybrush

mmmm, i just wish i had a normal cycle :(


----------



## pickle76

Yeah the diabetes is a pain in the a--e.

I love naughty food but am making more of an effort now we're TTC. I cannot stand brown rice so I still eat white, but have found that the refined white flour in white bread gives me headaches so have been eating wholemeal bread. And my mum gave me some wholewheat spaghetti to try and it's actaully not bad! I just try and be generally healthy in what I eat, so that if I want a bag of crisps or a burger or something then it's not a big issue.


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> mmmm, i just wish i had a normal cycle :(

I know. I hope it does settle down for you xx


----------



## dandybrush

lol i eat multigrain bread...and lots of veges when i can, im trying to cut down my portion sizes (trying unsuccessfully to lose weight) i exercise most days i guess i kinda am eating mostly good but prob too many snack foods in between lol


----------



## pickle76

Yeah it's the snacks that get me hehe x


----------



## dandybrush

i forgot where i was going with that last post haha

but just spoke to my OH he thinks i should stay on the vitex because he thinks it will do nothing but he thinks my mind will think it will do something and make it work haha that sounds weird even in my head...im nearly finished the bottle, ill finish it then see what he says i guess :shrug:


----------



## pickle76

Yeah maybe he's right! Go for it, then see how you feel when you've finished the bottle.

Right gotta go and BD! Am SO tired but don't wanna miss that eggy! Take care. Nice chatting with you and will catch up with you tomorrow. Hugs to you Dandy xx


----------



## dandybrush

;) have a good night thanx for your thoughts :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Have you looked into trying soy Dandy?


----------



## dandybrush

i have...i have had someone explain it but i cant remember it exactly and it kinda confuses me lol


----------



## Cornbread

urgh. temp dropped down to 97.9. hmph.


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> :hi: Nicole :hugs: - I'm thinking Ov before CD20 again for you :)
> 
> Cornbread - yep, I think you should get your CHs back if your temps stay up :)
> 
> Never - :yipee: go catch that eggy girl
> 
> Not much to report here - temp rise this morning. Hoping it's due to ov rather than the warm weather :) Giving OH the night off tonight - I promised him, so I can't go back on that when it comes to bed time :dohh: will probably bd every couple of days throughout the next week just in case.

I think so to got my pos all day yesterday cd 18 and temp jump today so hopefully..


----------



## Sweetmama26

This is gonna be a long month I can tell ya that right now, I can`t move till august and he`s already making my life hell.


----------



## nevertogether

hey girls! :hi:

well, DH still has to work while i'm here so i'm on my own from 0700 - 1700/1800 every day. boo! better than nothing though and at least i'm close to him!

temp still low today, so confident that ovulation will happen tomorrow. DH and i got :sex: in yesterday with the conceive plus and soft cups. i'm a fan of both! DH went a little wild with the conceive + but he popped the soft cup in like a pro! i told him, come on your a medic, you can do it! :haha: he just e-mailed me and told me he hoped it worked :blush: 

we have two trips planned this week to munich and nurnberg. it's going to a great week! can't even TRY to think about when it is over. boo.

nicole - hoping you o soon girl! FX'ed!

dandy - soy isn't that complicated at all. i've used it the past two cycles. you can take it CD1-5 for more eggs, CD5-9 for a more mature egg OR CD3-7 for the middle of the two, more mature eggs. most people take them at night to take away the side effects which can be headaches, hot flashes. i got spotting around my fertile window too. it's supposed to trick your body into thinking it's producing more estrogen so that you ovulate. it's for girls who have a hard time ovulating or don't at all. i just wanted a stronger ovulation. you get a lot of ovulation pains and twinges and stuff to make you think your body is doing wonders in there :) hope this helps. let me know if you have any questions, i've done tons and tons of research on it!

:wave: PICKLE! :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Never I hope you catch your eggie, that will be wonderful for you and DH!!


----------



## nevertogether

awww thank you sweetmama :hugs: i hope everything is going better for you honey.


----------



## foxyloxy28

sweetmama - I feel the need to hop on a plane, slap your DF and come home :haha: Seriously though, you don't deserve to have to put up with all his shit. :hugs:

Never - sounds like you have a busy week in all departments :haha: 1st time we used conceive +, we used a little to much and I nearly flew off! :rofl:

Nicole - yey for +ve OPK and temp rise. Hoping to see another rise today :)

Dandy - the soy may be an option for you to look into a little more. Never gave a brilliant summary of it.

:hi: everyone I've missed :)


----------



## pickle76

foxyloxy28 said:


> sweetmama - I feel the need to hop on a plane, slap your DF and come home :haha: Seriously though, you don't deserve to have to put up with all his shit. :hugs:
> 
> Never - sounds like you have a busy week in all departments :haha: 1st time we used conceive +, we used a little to much and I nearly flew off! :rofl:
> 
> Nicole - yey for +ve OPK and temp rise. Hoping to see another rise today :)
> 
> Dandy - the soy may be an option for you to look into a little more. Never gave a brilliant summary of it.
> 
> :hi: everyone I've missed :)

Ditto!! Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey pickle - I'm not too bad ty. Just trying to drag myself out of bed! I really should get up! Got to get changed, throw on some clothes and slap, walk and feed the dogs and drive the 25 mins to work by 9am! 65mins and counting :haha:

How are you?


----------



## pickle76

Urgh, I'm not having an easy time temping this month. I KEEP waking up 90 mins before I'd normally temp, then again when I usually temp, then again when I get up. My temp is pretty much the same the first 2 times I wake, but that's no help as the first time is too early and the second is only after another 90 mins of crappy sleep. I don't feel adjusting it every day from the first time I wake is going to be very accurate. I'm just hoping for a noticeable temp rise tomorrow as that would tie in with my positive OPK yesterday...


----------



## pickle76

Haha am counting you down Foxy! Hurry hurry! xx


----------



## pickle76

Ooh Foxy looks like ov happened for you! Let's hope it's just bloody obvious this month with no weird temps!


----------



## pickle76

ps. don't reply and make yourself late - will catch up with you later! xx


----------



## nevertogether

i'm with you pickle! foxy - looks like O on CD19 :happydance:


----------



## pickle76

Hey Never! Now off to work too but will be back later. Have a good day/evening! xx


----------



## dandybrush

evening girls :wave: 

thanx never maybe the soy would help :shrug: what do you think would be best for me maybe the later? or the middle 3-7 or whatever it was. what is the soy does it mean i have to drink more soy milk? or is there a tablet? and where do you get it from


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - i got mine from amazon.com. it's called soy isoflavones. i took CD3-7 because it's the middle one, and the most popular. recommended starting dosage is 80mg per day, but i've seen a little of everything. i took 120mg.


----------



## foxyloxy28

They say you should take double a normal clomid dose - so between 100mgs and 200mgs. I've done 120mgs and 200mgs, but I have 'normal' cyclesm, so it made no difference to my cycles.


----------



## nevertogether

same here foxy - i did 120mg so all it did was making my ovulation signs stronger. lots of twinges and pulls and such. not sure it got me my :bfp: just yet :)


----------



## moochacha

Hey girls, I'm definitely up the duff! Went for an emergency scan yesterday, I've been in total shock lol sorry for being MIA! We saw two embryo's, two sacs, two heart beats. But it's early days because I've been spotting for almost a week now. We've finally found out why I keep MC and I can't believe we've missed it all this time I'm Rh negative I always thought I was positive but Cody my son is positive so when I gave birth to him my body sent out antibodies to fight the invading blood but now my body has put an immune to it. My husband is B Positive which means most likely all the babies I've been pregnant with have been Rh positive and my body is killing and rejecting the babies. :( *cry*

There is little they can do for this pregnant but monitor me, take lots of test we still need to get the babies blood groups but if they come back Rh positive then I can take some medication and basically hope for the best. If I MC this pregnancy they can give me treatment to prevent my body reacting this way. It's a bit of hit and miss my body will accept a fetus that's Rh negative which I have something like a 15% chance of producing with each pregnancy. 

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAR I could scam. Anyway.... I don't know if I should be happy, sad or what it all seems up in the air. They said I should have had a injection after I gave birth to Cody like 9 years ago...

Hope you're all doing well sorry for the rant xox


----------



## moochacha

Don't get me wrong I'm totally happy we're pregnant with Clomid twins :happydance: I'm just really scared that they wont stick or my body will forever try to reject our pregnancies. I mean what are the statistics? :cry: Each month we have a 30% chance to get pregnant then when we do we only have a small percentage to create a life with a blood type my body will accept. :(


----------



## Firedancer41

Ahhhh Rebecca, twins!!!!!!! It must have been nice to hear the swish-swish-swish of the heartbeats :)

Don't go worrying yourself crazy with stastics, please! They are just numbers, afterall. At least the doctors now know what the problem is and will do everything in their power to help you and your peas :)

Now go put your feet up! :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Firedancer41 said:


> Ahhhh Rebecca, twins!!!!!!! It must have been nice to hear the swish-swish-swish of the heartbeats :)
> 
> Don't go worrying yourself crazy with stastics, please! They are just numbers, afterall. At least the doctors now know what the problem is and will do everything in their power to help you and your peas :)
> 
> Now go put your feet up! :hugs:

Thanks hun :hugs: I really need to hear that we are after all over the moon :cloud9: The best thing I can do is keep my PMA up and let the Doctors do their job!!


----------



## nevertogether

moo - wow twins! that is AMAZING! :shock: i'm with lisa on this one honey.. it's so good to finally know what has been to problem this whole time, and you just never know if these little ones have the right blood and are going to stick around. you'll kill yourself wondering so just relax babes. sending you lots of STICKY :dust:!


----------



## moochacha

Hehe thanks ladies! Now I know why I'm starting to show already hahaha I thought I was just getting lazy and fat! Not that I was skinny miny before but my size 10AU jeans just don't fit anymore. What the hell though I can't wait to get a twin sized bump!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats on twins moochacha - I echo what the other ladies have said. Ignore the stats and concentrate on you :)


----------



## Cornbread

Congrats on the twins, holy cow!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Cornbread said:


> Congrats on the twins, holy cow!!!

Hey cornbread. How are you? I thought you had your crosshairs?:shrug: Ive been chart stalking.:hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

mrskcbrown said:


> Cornbread said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the twins, holy cow!!!
> 
> Hey cornbread. How are you? I thought you had your crosshairs?:shrug: Ive been chart stalking.:hugs:Click to expand...

I did. Then they started going back and forth between solid CH on CD 15 and CD 20. Then they went away altogether. :cry: I missed a couple of temps last week and I think that might be when I ov'd because when I put temps in that were consistent with the rest of my temps that week, and put in a temp close to what I think I was on the temp I missed early on, it goes back and forth between CH on CD 26 and CD 28. Now I'm on CD 34, no AF, no CH... GRRR! I also adjusted all my temps so that changed teh chart and at least now it's a lot less erratic and wild. After we get paid I'll probably test if I haven't gotten AF yet but I suspect this is all attributed to coming off the patch.


----------



## Cornbread

Does it count as my temp staying up (indicating I'm post-ov) if it only dropped to 97.9 and hasn't dropped any further yet?


----------



## Cornbread

My CH are back!!! I went back through and put in my CF consistency from last week (I kept notes but didn't put it in here) and it's back to CH at CD 26. I didn't realize not entering CF could affect it.


----------



## dandybrush

wow mooch twins!! congratulations :) :happydance:


----------



## pickle76

NicoleB said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Nicole :hugs: - I'm thinking Ov before CD20 again for you :)
> 
> Cornbread - yep, I think you should get your CHs back if your temps stay up :)
> 
> Never - :yipee: go catch that eggy girl
> 
> Not much to report here - temp rise this morning. Hoping it's due to ov rather than the warm weather :) Giving OH the night off tonight - I promised him, so I can't go back on that when it comes to bed time :dohh: will probably bd every couple of days throughout the next week just in case.
> 
> I think so to got my pos all day yesterday cd 18 and temp jump today so hopefully..Click to expand...

Yay Nicole looks like ov! How are you? xx


----------



## pickle76

moochacha said:


> Hey girls, I'm definitely up the duff! Went for an emergency scan yesterday, I've been in total shock lol sorry for being MIA! We saw two embryo's, two sacs, two heart beats. But it's early days because I've been spotting for almost a week now. We've finally found out why I keep MC and I can't believe we've missed it all this time I'm Rh negative I always thought I was positive but Cody my son is positive so when I gave birth to him my body sent out antibodies to fight the invading blood but now my body has put an immune to it. My husband is B Positive which means most likely all the babies I've been pregnant with have been Rh positive and my body is killing and rejecting the babies. :( *cry*
> 
> There is little they can do for this pregnant but monitor me, take lots of test we still need to get the babies blood groups but if they come back Rh positive then I can take some medication and basically hope for the best. If I MC this pregnancy they can give me treatment to prevent my body reacting this way. It's a bit of hit and miss my body will accept a fetus that's Rh negative which I have something like a 15% chance of producing with each pregnancy.
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAR I could scam. Anyway.... I don't know if I should be happy, sad or what it all seems up in the air. They said I should have had a injection after I gave birth to Cody like 9 years ago...
> 
> Hope you're all doing well sorry for the rant xox

OH...MY...GOODNESS!!!!!!! That's amazing news Moochacha! Am so happy and excited for you! But you must be feeling so many things. Am glad they've been able to throw some light on things and give you some answers but that doesn't help right NOW does it?! Praying everything will be ok, thinking of you and sending a huge hug! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Woo hoo Cornbread :) Chart looks good hun and yes, your temps are still up. It's dips that drop below the coverline towards the end of your cycle which are usually an indication AF could be on her way :)


----------



## pickle76

They're some lovely temps you've got there Firedancer! xx

Cornbread - glad you've got CH again. No it's ok that your temp dropped a bit. It's still in the higher range xx

Foxy - did you make it to work on time?! xx


----------



## Cornbread

So how long of temps staying up should I see before I test?


----------



## pickle76

AF can show from 10 to 17 days after ov Cornbread. It's usually roughly the same each month so if you knew it was 14 days for you, then it's likely to be around then each time. So although you can buy sensitive tests to use before AF due it's best to wait until the day AF's due. Your temp overall should stay in the higher range after ov until AF shows although you may get the odd dip here and there. If you're pregnant it should stay in the higher range but if AF arrives it usually drops just before or after. Hope that helps. Sorry for the long reply! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: yes pickle I did - and with 8 mins to spare!! :rofl:

Bath time, Big Brother time, bed time for me :)

Catch up with you ladies later on xx


----------



## Cornbread

Thanks Pickle. :) When I got pregnant with Muffin I've figured out that I OV'd somewhere around CD 14 but I didn't realize I was late and test until CD 33 so I have no idea if it would have shown up sooner or not. I will just plan on waiting until CD 13 I guess. Actually, I'll probably test on the 30th just b/c I'm a POAS addict and there's been so much confusion on my OV date. :lol


----------



## pickle76

foxyloxy28 said:


> :haha: yes pickle I did - and with 8 mins to spare!! :rofl:
> 
> Bath time, Big Brother time, bed time for me :)
> 
> Catch up with you ladies later on xx

Well done! I was all cocky that I had loads of time to spare, but just coz it had rained everyone in Britain had driven to work instead and I got stuck in traffic...

Have a nice evening. I'll be watching Big Bro too! xx


----------



## pickle76

Cornbread said:


> Thanks Pickle. :) When I got pregnant with Muffin I've figured out that I OV'd somewhere around CD 14 but I didn't realize I was late and test until CD 33 so I have no idea if it would have shown up sooner or not. I will just plan on waiting until CD 13 I guess. Actually, I'll probably test on the 30th just b/c I'm a POAS addict and there's been so much confusion on my OV date. :lol

Lol I know what you mean! I always start testing too early! Yeah hang on til 13 DPO if you can - it could well show up by then. Ooh hope this is it for you! xx


----------



## dandybrush

well i was late at work today :) but thats normal for me :D


----------



## dandybrush

ooooh cornbread definately gonna start stalking your chart


----------



## pickle76

:hi: Dandy! xx


----------



## Cornbread

tThanks. :) I think next time I have a baby I'll go with a non-hormonal method of BC and hopefully avoid this wonk.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: pickle


----------



## pickle76

I completely agree. It took me 18 months from coming off the contraceptive injection for AF and then finally ov to return, and even then it's been a bit erratic. Condoms have to be the way to go hehe xx


----------



## Cornbread

pickle76 said:


> I completely agree. It took me 18 months from coming off the contraceptive injection for AF and then finally ov to return, and even then it's been a bit erratic. Condoms have to be the way to go hehe xx

The problem with condoms is that it really does affect how sex feels for me. I think next time I'll look into a diaphragm or something. NOT an IUD though.


----------



## pickle76

Yeah that's a good idea...


----------



## Firedancer41

foxyloxy28 said:


> :haha: yes pickle I did - and with 8 mins to spare!! :rofl:
> 
> Bath time, Big Brother time, bed time for me :)
> 
> Catch up with you ladies later on xx


Ooh, is it Big Brother season across the pond? I am jealous-that is my favorite show! Our U.S. season starts in a week or two...


----------



## pickle76

Yeah! We're on Day 20 here! It's quite good this year! x


----------



## dandybrush

yeah...i dont like condoms either...luckily we dont have to use them ;) but after this one if i get pg first :sex: then i dont mind but after that straight for the chop my OH will go..unless he wants more :)


----------



## dandybrush

...i dont watch big brother, i dont like the pple that go in the house they are all tramps...IMO


----------



## pickle76

Yeah some years I've really not liked Big Brother. It's good this year though. They've got some people in who are the complete opposite of their stereotype and I really like that...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Cornbread said:


> My CH are back!!! I went back through and put in my CF consistency from last week (I kept notes but didn't put it in here) and it's back to CH at CD 26. I didn't realize not entering CF could affect it.

Thats awesome cornbread. Your chart looks good too!:thumbup:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Rebecca, I don't know why they wouldn't have given you the shot now, my friend is RH negative and they have always given her the shot when she finds out, when she is 16 weeks and when she gives birth. It's odd that they wouldn't do that there.

Foxy - I feel the very same way as you on the OH front. Oh well, I'm just gonna take it one day at a time, my good friend admitted he has an interest in me so we'll see what happens in the future, I am not gonna rush anything.


----------



## moochacha

Sweetmama26 said:


> Rebecca, I don't know why they wouldn't have given you the shot now, my friend is RH negative and they have always given her the shot when she finds out, when she is 16 weeks and when she gives birth. It's odd that they wouldn't do that there.
> 
> Foxy - I feel the very same way as you on the OH front. Oh well, I'm just gonna take it one day at a time, my good friend admitted he has an interest in me so we'll see what happens in the future, I am not gonna rush anything.

Hey they ended up giving me the injection but they're not sure if my body has an immune to it now? and of course if it's to late for this pregnancy since I've already started bleeding and showing signs of MC. Got another scan today though everything is still ok. Thanks to God! yay 

Thanks ladies for the support!


----------



## moochacha

I just noticed my typo's from last night hahaha sorry about that I was typing from my phone


----------



## Sweetmama26

Rebecca some pregnancies just get bleeding that is unexplainable, if it looks good then have faith.


----------



## nevertogether

best of luck moo :hugs: :hugs:

cornbread :yipee: for CH!

AFM: O should be today, :happydance:


----------



## jam-on-toast

I'm mooching here & would like to join as I still have a hell of a lot to learn about charting....

Any advice is appreciated ;)


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: and welcome jam-on-toast :)

Morning all :)


----------



## moochacha

yay for CH Cornbread :dust: :dust: welcome to the 2ww hehe


----------



## moochacha

Sweetmama26 said:


> Rebecca some pregnancies just get bleeding that is unexplainable, if it looks good then have faith.




nevertogether said:


> best of luck moo :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> cornbread :yipee: for CH!
> 
> AFM: O should be today, :happydance:

Wooohooo I've got everything crossed for you!!! Go team catch that eggy lol! Omg I'm such a dag lol


----------



## nevertogether

haha thank you moo! you rock! :hugs: sprinkle some of your DOUBLE baby :dust: on me hehe. 

hi jam! nice to see you here hun! :)


----------



## Cornbread

Sweetmama26 said:


> Rebecca some pregnancies just get bleeding that is unexplainable, if it looks good then have faith.

Yup. I had some bleeding early on, about 6 1/2 or 7 weeks along, hadn't even had an ultrasound and they wouldn't do one until I was 8 weeks. Freaked me out but it turned out okay. I'll keep you in my prayers that your bleeding is just that... just bleeding.



mrskcbrown said:


> Cornbread said:
> 
> 
> My CH are back!!! I went back through and put in my CF consistency from last week (I kept notes but didn't put it in here) and it's back to CH at CD 26. I didn't realize not entering CF could affect it.
> 
> Thats awesome cornbread. Your chart looks good too!:thumbup:Click to expand...




nevertogether said:


> best of luck moo :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> cornbread :yipee: for CH!
> 
> AFM: O should be today, :happydance:




nevertogether said:


> best of luck moo :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> cornbread :yipee: for CH!
> 
> AFM: O should be today, :happydance:

Wooohooo I've got everything crossed for you!!! Go team catch that eggy lol! Omg I'm such a dag lol[/QUOTE]

Thanks ladies. :) I'm hopeful b/c my temp climbed again this morning, is that a good sogn or pretty typical for post OV?I guess I'd better head over to 2WW and discuss my symptom spotting. I keep hoping that my sore boobs, moodiness, and temp jump are good signs. :haha:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hello Ladies I hope you are all doing ok


----------



## pickle76

Hi sweetmama - hope you're ok too xx

Trying to keep up! Hope everyone in their 2WW gets a huge lovely BFP! And bring on ov for the rest of us! Think it may be today for me...Hope so - there's only so much more BDing my little body can take hahahahaha!

Moochacha - hope you're doing ok.

Will be back later xxxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: pickle - I agree, I think ov should be today for you, going by your previous chart patterns :)

Not sure if I've posted this on here yet (sorry if I have :haha:)
Looks like I have my FS appointment date ladies. Not received anything in the post yet (probably tomorrow), but noticed on the computer system (I work in the NHS) that I have an open referral and an appointment for 11/08/10. 6 weeks today :yipee:


----------



## moochacha

Yay congrats foxy woohoo that's wonderful news!!!


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> :hi: pickle - I agree, I think ov should be today for you, going by your previous chart patterns :)
> 
> Not sure if I've posted this on here yet (sorry if I have :haha:)
> Looks like I have my FS appointment date ladies. Not received anything in the post yet (probably tomorrow), but noticed on the computer system (I work in the NHS) that I have an open referral and an appointment for 11/08/10. 6 weeks today :yipee:

:thumbup::winkwink:

Hopefully you wont need it cuz you'll be pg already..:kiss:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: you and me both Nicole ;)


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> :haha: you and me both Nicole ;)

haha we may just got our bfps together this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

There seems to be lots of congratulations in order!!

Moochacha... twins?!!! That's amazing news!!! I'm so happy for you. Is everything else ok? I noticed you had to go for an emergency scan?

xx


----------



## JB3

Evening Ladies :wave:

Moochacha - congratulations, I have got my fx that everything is ok. :hugs:

Yey foxy on the appointment. :happydance:

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww

afm - we have a docs appointment for DH SA next Tuesday, I am hoping that everything will be OK at his end, I don't know why but I'm thinking that there is more they can do for a women than they can for a man, I guess that because i have been googling (yes i know bad move) other avenues to explore if it is something to do with me.

Sorry I have rambled on there I hope someone understood that :shrug:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I know exactly what you mean JB3. I guess there is quite a good chance of basic treatments improving sperm. Also, I guess there is so much more that can go wrong with our bodies than with our OHs.

Good luck for next tuesday :)

I am terrible for googling - I've self diagnosed just about every possible illness! :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

well my temps are low...maybe im Oving or about toooooo.... [-o&lt;

definately gonna see if i can get some soy for this next cycle for CD3-7 :)

:cold:


----------



## pickle76

That's great news on the appt Foxy!

And yes I have been known to Google the odd thing or other....:dohh:

Hope all's ok with the SA JB3 xx

Think we're gonna BD tonight too just in case I didn't ov today. Don't know how much more i can take! :blush:


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> well my temps are low...maybe im Oving or about toooooo.... [-o&lt;
> 
> definately gonna see if i can get some soy for this next cycle for CD3-7 :)
> 
> :cold:

Well i think it's looking promising Dandy! xx


----------



## Cornbread

Good luck Dandy!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys might sneak a bd in tonight


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: you and me both Nicole ;)
> 
> haha we may just got our bfps together this cycle :thumbup:Click to expand...

I hope so :happydance: :dust:

As for me I guess you girls want me to leave now :( I'm just in limbo, here and there. It kinda dawned on me yesterday that probably shouldn't be posting in here. It's just this is one of the only threads I'm active on (sad I know). I should make a journal but I don't want to jinx's myself  I'm trying to be less active in the TTC groups but I'm sorry if my situation is making anyone feel bad it really isn't my intention. I just don't feel 100% sure that this is going to go in our favor so that's the only reason why I've been lurking in this neck of the woods and less in the pregnancy section.


----------



## moochacha

Fish&Chips said:


> There seems to be lots of congratulations in order!!
> 
> Moochacha... twins?!!! That's amazing news!!! I'm so happy for you. Is everything else ok? I noticed you had to go for an emergency scan?
> 
> xx

Thank you :happydance::hugs: I had a scan on Monday and yesterday because of bleeding, clots and major cramps. Everything seems really good and on track they actually estimated that I ovulated around CD 11 bringing my EDD around the 17th of Feb. I have to go back for another scan on Monday and we'll take it from there! Until then I'm on bed rest, it's wonderful having hubby as my personal slave :haha: he's cleaning the bathroom at this second. :happydance:

We're totally over the moon :cloud9: but I just started getting all the early pregnancy symptoms and I can feel a surge of emotions like I'm about to cry any second :blush: soooo not like me.


----------



## nevertogether

whoa moo that is way before we had thought on ovacue! remember? good thing you were :sex:ing then! got a temp rise today so pretty confident that O happened yesterday, but even if it was earlier or later or anything DH and i have it covered :thumbup: i felt a little low about this cycle yesterday, but trying to keep my PMA up ladies. just scared it might not happened and november is so far away! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Awe Never I'm praying it does happen for you this cycle!

Moochacha, you can stay if you want, we like having you here!


----------



## Cornbread

Never, that looks promising. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## dandybrush

yeah mooch stay if you wanna stay, your not making me feel bad :hugs:

glad to hear you OH is looking after you


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hello you lovely ladies!

Good Luck with all the scans ladies, all sounding good from here.

Finally got my CH for CD:11 too, so I'm 3DPO and in my real official 2ww....Haha, let the SS begin!

I've got some reading to do on this page and some serious cycle learning to be getting on with.

Have a great day.x


----------



## pickle76

moochacha said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: you and me both Nicole ;)
> 
> haha we may just got our bfps together this cycle :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so :happydance: :dust:
> 
> As for me I guess you girls want me to leave now :( I'm just in limbo, here and there. It kinda dawned on me yesterday that probably shouldn't be posting in here. It's just this is one of the only threads I'm active on (sad I know). I should make a journal but I don't want to jinx's myself  I'm trying to be less active in the TTC groups but I'm sorry if my situation is making anyone feel bad it really isn't my intention. I just don't feel 100% sure that this is going to go in our favor so that's the only reason why I've been lurking in this neck of the woods and less in the pregnancy section.Click to expand...

Aww Moochacha, don't leave! This is a 'buddy group' now anyway and it's not like all we ever do is talk about charting lol. You've been here a while and made some friends and shared your journey. It's not like you turned up here pregnant, introduced yourself and talked about pregnancy the whole time! You've been such a support to loads of ladies and it's great you're still around here. I can't answer for anyone else but it hasn't upset me at all. I'm thinking of you, lovely lady xxxxxxx


----------



## pickle76

Hooray Jam! xx


----------



## pickle76

nevertogether said:


> whoa moo that is way before we had thought on ovacue! remember? good thing you were :sex:ing then! got a temp rise today so pretty confident that O happened yesterday, but even if it was earlier or later or anything DH and i have it covered :thumbup: i felt a little low about this cycle yesterday, but trying to keep my PMA up ladies. just scared it might not happened and november is so far away! :hugs:

Woo-hoo Never - I'm right there with you! Think I ov'd yesterday! 2WW here we come. Sending you lots of PMA xxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Lots of ladies in the 2ww! Bring on a whole load of BFPs in 10 days or so time!! ;)

Has anyone heard from fifi recently? I haven't seen her post for a while - hoping all is ok with her :flower:


----------



## pickle76

No I haven't Foxy...


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies 

im just wondering what effects the hot weather has been having on ur temps..are any of u having higher temps than normal? thanks xx


----------



## pickle76

Hi! How are you? No can't say the hot weather has affected my temps. Do it think it has for you? xx


----------



## xshell79

im ok thanks pickle how are u doing?

i think it has made a difference to my lp temps they seem higher than my normal lp temps ive been so hot threw the night and wake up sweaty and wet ! dont want to get hopes us as last month i had a few high temps due to hot weather we had! had bloods dne on 7dpo so hope to get results soon .


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi, the hot weather here hasn't effected my temps yet and we're pushin 30+ today.


----------



## pickle76

Yeah I'm good thanks. Well hope the bloods come back ok. I hate being hot at night so I finally gave in and dug out the electric fan. I hate that too but it's better than being awake all night! Really hope this is your month xx


----------



## xshell79

aww thanks pickle. we have a fan too but still seems to hot!

umm thanks for that jam on toast ..... hope its a gd sign then if temps are higher than normal! will see soon i guess

thanks again x

i quitely stalk this thread hope to hear of some more :bfp:'s soon 

:dust:


----------



## pickle76

:flower:


----------



## foxyloxy28

My temps are not effected by the weather. Although we do sleep with our windows open all year round and have had the electric fan on every night for the last couple of months! Our house if always warm! :dohh:

:hi: Shell :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Argh! Double post :dohh:


----------



## xshell79

hi foxy hun xxx

im liking the au natural for this cycle for u .. be lovely if u get ur :bfp: before ur fertility clinic appt .. has it made u feel beter like less stressed with the au natural to ur cycle or just the same?

:dust:


----------



## xshell79

my temps seem higher to me but they following the same sorta pattern no big dips or out so i dunno ! we have window open and a fan on and still its bloody hot i wake up all damp yackkk


----------



## Cornbread

xshell79 said:


> hi ladies
> 
> im just wondering what effects the hot weather has been having on ur temps..are any of u having higher temps than normal? thanks xx

This is my first month charting so I can't really say, but it hasn't even been as hot as usual here. Mostly just in the mid to high 90's.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Shell - yes, much more relaxed, although that os also probably down to having the appointments in a few weeks too.

I'm not waking up early in anticipation of taking my temp which I usually always do, so that's definitely a plus.

Would love to get a BFP before the appointment, but I'm optimistic that something positive will happen this year :)

Your chart / temps look great by the way :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

* looks around* Where is everyone :shrug:


----------



## pichi

Hey foxy *waves* how are you getting on?


----------



## nevertogether

hi everyone! :hi:


----------



## pickle76

Lol Foxy yeah I can see tumbleweeds!

Hi Never! xx


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi, I'm here too. Been a busy morning.

I'm feeling awful, it's due to lack of sleep I think. Stiff neck, earache, bloated tum, vomiting and tender boobies!! Hahaha, SS NOT!!!


----------



## pickle76

Aww Jam - hope you feel better soon! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: ladies

I thought you'd all abandoned the thread for a moment there! No acticity for about 10 hours! :dohh:

I'm ok pichi thanks.

Feel rubbish at the moment - think my sinuses are getting blocked. Kinda have a headache but then again, maybe it's the top of my nose and not my forehead! :haha:

Who knows. 

How are you all?


----------



## pickle76

Hi Foxy. Bummer - hope you feel better soon. Could it be hayfever?

I'm ok thanks. Hot and sticky, so the thought of having to put my uniform on in a mo to go to work is NOT nice. It's thick polyester in a tunic style like a nurse's with trousers...oh I think I might wither away today!

A nice temp rise today so another high temp tomorrow and I should get my crosshairs for Wed. My DH is convinced we'll get preg this month but I don't have much PMA and I don't know why!


----------



## foxyloxy28

I hope DH is right ;)

Nope, unlikely to be hayfever, could just be the sticky weather :)


----------



## dandybrush

....i dont think im ever gonna Ov :cry:


----------



## pickle76

Oh Dandy - hugs xx You will x

AFM have spent the evening throwing up. Only managed to come downstairs an hour ago. Think it's something I ate (too early for implantation let alone MS!). Urgh was horrible and couldn't even stand up without feeling like was gonna faint. Was shaking so bad that DH wanted to call doc. But feel much better now. Just want to sleep....


----------



## dandybrush

oh pickle :hugs: i have had food poisioning before...its not fun glad you are feeling better


----------



## NicoleB

dandybrush said:


> ....i dont think im ever gonna Ov :cry:

:hugs: I hope Ov comes soon for you sweetie.


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Oh Dandy - hugs xx You will x
> 
> AFM have spent the evening throwing up. Only managed to come downstairs an hour ago. Think it's something I ate (too early for implantation let alone MS!). Urgh was horrible and couldn't even stand up without feeling like was gonna faint. Was shaking so bad that DH wanted to call doc. But feel much better now. Just want to sleep....

:hugs: Glad you're feeling better sweetie.


----------



## NicoleB

omg Pichi over 20 weeks already..time is flying.. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

Hi girls sorry kinda mia but its been really busy around here.. :wacko:


----------



## Cornbread

I'm either having the PMS from heck or pregnant with octuplutets worth of hormones. The last 2 or 3 days have been BRUTAL as far as hormones/emotions go. I would say "Oh I'm definitely not pregnant, this is definitely PMS" except that last time my early pregnancy symptoms were literally the same as my typical PMS. In fact, I even wore a pad to Sea World the day before I realized I was 5 days late and got a BFP b/c I was so sure I was gonna start my period while I was there. :rofl So, should know in a few days what the verdict is for this month, I'm 10 DPO so I"ll either be testing or wearing tampons and starting a new chart in a few days.

I also just discovered that my VIP trial is up which means I don't have all the cool extras on my chart anymore. Oh well. As long as I can still temp!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi ladies, I just booked a photoshoot for SEPTEMBER!!! OMG sooo excited!


----------



## Cornbread

Sweetmama26 said:


> Hi ladies, I just booked a photoshoot for SEPTEMBER!!! OMG sooo excited!

Yay! That's awesome :) I did an impromptu photoshoot of Corn Muffin this afternoon in her 4th of July tutu and headband/hair bow for Sunday. I have to use headbands for hair bows b/c her hair's too silky to hold ties or barettes.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs488.ash1/26691_435664144047_667779047_5839434_1536844_n.jpg

Are you a photographer or are you on the smiling and dress up end of the photo shoot?


----------



## pickle76

Aww she's beautiful Cornbread! xx


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies!

how is everyone today? last day with DH so i'm kind of sad. we're killing time right now before the world cup game. GO GERMANY! i'm so confused if i have O'ed yet or not. got my first positive OPK was CD15 which usually means O is CD17. also a temp dip to 97.1 on CD17 as well. CD18 temp went to 97.7, but I had three beers the night before..went to bed at midnight and took temp at 5am as usual. next day 97.5 and today 97.5. got O type pains on CD18, to the point of having to sit the same position and not move. what do you girls think based on temps? i know we have plenty of :sex: in for whatever day, but just so scared it will be an anovulatory cycle like my last with DH :(


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> how is everyone today? last day with DH so i'm kind of sad. we're killing time right now before the world cup game. GO GERMANY! i'm so confused if i have O'ed yet or not. got my first positive OPK was CD15 which usually means O is CD17. also a temp dip to 97.1 on CD17 as well. CD18 temp went to 97.7, but I had three beers the night before..went to bed at midnight and took temp at 5am as usual. next day 97.5 and today 97.5. got O type pains on CD18, to the point of having to sit the same position and not move. what do you girls think based on temps? i know we have plenty of :sex: in for whatever day, but just so scared it will be an anovulatory cycle like my last with DH :(


I am no charting expert, but it could be just a slow rise? Let's see if the next couple of temps are as high or higher...
Did you notice any other signs, ie. cervix high and soft? I was pretty confused this last cycle, but I knew I'd ov'ed because CP went from high and soft to medium and firm, and then cm also turned creamy.

Don't stress yourself worrying about it; like you said, you've been covered in the BDing dept.!!
Happy Independence Day weekend to you and DH!


----------



## pickle76

Hi Never! Glad you've had good time with DH but sad it's your last day together. Enjoy the football!

Hmmm I really don't know about ov. I suppose the next couple of temps might make things clearer. And yeah at least you got plenty of BDing in......Am hoping for you xxxxxx


----------



## impatient

Goodluck Nevertogether and cornbread...looking good:)


----------



## impatient

Oh Pickle...you chart looks great! Goodluck to u also:)


----------



## nevertogether

thanks firedancer and pickle :hugs:

well, if i put in a temp that is like 97.7 tomorrow it tells me CD17 O. that's what i was hoping for this morning, but another 97.5 ugh. guess time will tell! hoping we caught that eggy though :


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Impatient, but my temp rise today was due to a fever and vomiting all yesterday evening urgh. It was 38.8 during night! But had come down a bit by this morning. Still feel bit icky but have been able to eat. How are you doing? xx


----------



## pickle76

nevertogether said:


> thanks firedancer and pickle :hugs:
> 
> well, if i put in a temp that is like 97.7 tomorrow it tells me CD17 O. that's what i was hoping for this morning, but another 97.5 ugh. guess time will tell! hoping we caught that eggy though :

Yeah hope so Never! :flower:


----------



## impatient

Pickle...even without the huge rise, you still OV so that's great in itself! I'm doing good thanks. A bit more tired and soree boobs, but that's it! This first trimester is scary...its hard not to worry!


----------



## pickle76

Yes am really pleased to have ov'd again!

Oh that's great I'm glad you're doing well - apart from the tiredness and sore boobs of course! Yes it must be an anxious time but hope all is well! xx


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Yes am really pleased to have ov'd again!
> 
> Oh that's great I'm glad you're doing well - apart from the tiredness and sore boobs of course! Yes it must be an anxious time but hope all is well! xx

woot woot for Ov honey :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Nicole! How are you? We've missed you here!


----------



## nevertogether

pickle - if my O is CD17, which i think it is...we would have O'ed the same DAY :)


----------



## pickle76

I know! I thought that a couple of days ago! Hope it confirms for you soon....we can be 2WW buddies! xx


----------



## nevertogether

i have a spot on 14 day LP so we might get to be in the wait together! i'm considering I am in my 2WW even though not confirmed..:happydance:


----------



## pickle76

Yeah I think you've ov'd. My luteal phase was 15 days a couple of cycles ago and only 10 days last month. So no idea what my 'norm' is! Was a bit concerned as the luteal phase shouldn't vary much but guess I'll have to just wait and see! You can bet I'll be testing by 9 DPO though hahahaha!


----------



## nevertogether

we should test the same day pickle - what do you think? hehe


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Thanks Nicole! How are you? We've missed you here!

Hey there honey..I'm good busy with school bein out lol Im miss you guys to :hugs:
Getting ready for tomorrow we have some people coming for a bbq and fireworks.


----------



## pickle76

hehe well I'm going to test at 9DPO but that may be too early for you. Actually it may be too early for me if my usual luteal is 15 days! Aargh we'll see. I'll hold out as long as I can! xx


----------



## pickle76

NicoleB said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Nicole! How are you? We've missed you here!
> 
> Hey there honey..I'm good busy with school bein out lol Im miss you guys to :hugs:
> Getting ready for tomorrow we have some people coming for a bbq and fireworks.Click to expand...

Ah that sounds good Nicole! Glad you're ok. Enjoy! xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Cornbread said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I just booked a photoshoot for SEPTEMBER!!! OMG sooo excited!
> 
> Yay! That's awesome :) I did an impromptu photoshoot of Corn Muffin this afternoon in her 4th of July tutu and headband/hair bow for Sunday. I have to use headbands for hair bows b/c her hair's too silky to hold ties or barettes.
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs488.ash1/26691_435664144047_667779047_5839434_1536844_n.jpg
> 
> Are you a photographer or are you on the smiling and dress up end of the photo shoot?Click to expand...


I am a photographer. I think I'm pretty good, Never could tell you if I am because I'm right biased and she's seen some of my work lol


----------



## nevertogether

sweetmama you are VERY good!!! wish i could take pics like you hun. mine are always blurry and boring, hehe


----------



## Sweetmama26

Awe thanks, I'm biased but I'm also hard on myself too lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

Catch up with you all in a week's time. I'm off home today and it costs too much to use my phone abroad, so won't be able to come on here :(

Hope to come back to see a load of bfps :)


----------



## pickle76

Will miss you Foxy but have a great time. Where's home? xx


----------



## Cornbread

I'm on pins and needles waiting to see if AF arrives. Major symptom spotting. I drove a friend to the ER tonight (issues post-surgery) and sat with her a while and was slightly jealous that they did a pregnancy test on her. :haha:


----------



## pickle76

Hope AF stays away cornbread! xx


----------



## pickle76

Ok so I was going back over my pre-ov temps, and changed one which I didn't feel I'd adjusted correctly (sleep deprived). FF has changed my ov date to one day earlier. I think it fits actually with when I got sore boobs etc, and my post ov temps for the last 3 cycles are nearly identical now for 5 DPO! So that's one day earlier I can test:haha:


----------



## pickle76

Hooray for CH Never! :thumbup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Home is the Channel Islands pickle :)


----------



## pickle76

Ah...well enjoy Foxy! xx


----------



## nevertogether

yes pickle, CH. hoping it's the real deal and DH and i caught the eggy..hoping and praying more than you can think. just said goodbye to DH so could use tons and tons of :hugs: it just never gets easier.. all i want to do is :cry:


----------



## pickle76

Aww Never it must be so hard saying goodbye each time. I really hope you caught that eggy too. And here's 100 x:hugs: You know we're all here for you xx


----------



## nevertogether

thank you pickle. don't what i would do without all of you girls!


----------



## pickle76

:flower:


----------



## Cornbread

My temp dropped pretty substantially today. That with my sore boobs, I'm pretty sure AF is on her way. Que sera sera.


----------



## dandybrush

never :hugs: fxed for you catching that eggy, i think you're in with a chance :)

AFM i had an awesome weekend was very busy. but still no CH for me :cry: i am out of vitex so im gonna stop that and try soy and maca i think next pay day though :)


----------



## pickle76

Oh Cornbread that's a bummer :hugs:

:hugs: to you too Dandy xx


----------



## nevertogether

oh no cornbread, i'm sorry honey :hugs:

dandy - sorry to hear about no CH. i really think you should give the maca and soy a shot!


----------



## dandybrush

yeah this thurs/fri im gonna go to the health food shop buy some maca and see if i can find any soy for after AF...(if i ever see it again :cry:)

so you think CD 3-7 is the way to go never?


----------



## nevertogether

i would say so hun. it's the happy medium. linny from the maca thread did CD1-5 and conceived her cycle though so it's really up in the air as to what days you think you should try. i don't know, since you are not ovulating, i might even try CD1-5 if i were you.


----------



## dandybrush

how long to you do soy? do you just do it every cycle? or does your cycle right itself eventually?

do you think i should give the vitex another month?? they say it can get worse before it gets better :shrug: im sooo confused i just want a normal cycle and if vitex or maca in the long run i can wean off and keep a good cycle i want to do that


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - i can tell you what i think, but it's all still up to you. i've never tried vitex myself, and i have heard 50/50 things about it. however, i have personally tried soy AND maca and like both. i can't tell you yet whether either got me a :bfp: but they make me feel like i'm at least doing something towards a :bfp:! 

you take soy for 5 days each cycle

CD1-5 for more eggs
CD3-7 for more/mature eggs
CD5-9 for mature egg

it is recommended that you only do it for up to 6 months, and if it doesn't work, take a break. i've read about it working for so many though that i can't say that it wouldn't for you. 

maca is awesome :) you probably already know plenty about it already. it is to regulate cycles and what i've noticed the most is that it takes away a lot that comes with AF. no horrible cramps or ickiness!


----------



## nevertogether

i figure if you are not ovulating now, it wouldn't hurt to try soy or maca.. :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

yeah i agree so ill do as planned and pick up some maca and look for soy if i cant find soy ill go bak on the vitex with the maca :) there i have a plan


----------



## dandybrush

thanx never it sure does help to have someone to talk to 

i think ill stick with the CD 3-7 and see if that works


----------



## nevertogether

sounds like a plan hun :thumbup: let me know if you ever have any questions. i've researched A LOT of things, haha.


----------



## dandybrush

will do never you can be my go to girl :)


----------



## Cornbread

It's okay. I'm a little bummed but I'm just happy that I ovulated, that was my big thing for this cycle. :lol


----------



## jam-on-toast

*Dandybrush & Cornbread:* :hugs:

*Never:* I think you had a good chance of catching your eggy darling!!

Hello to all the other lovelies ladies.

I had the worse ever sleep (AGAIN) DH is sick and kept me awake all night, so I temped at reg time and got a temp of 36.41 (Which gives me a massive drop), then I finally managed to sget a good block of sleep (Not a full 3hrs) but temped again and got 36.71 --Which one would you girls go with??? HELP??

What you all doing today?


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi:


----------



## nevertogether

jam - i would go with the one after a good block of sleep hun


----------



## nevertogether

foxy - took temp today 97.8 but at 6:21am instead of 5:00am. would you be able to figure out what it should have been?


----------



## Cornbread

nevertogether said:


> foxy - took temp today 97.8 but at 6:21am instead of 5:00am. would you be able to figure out what it should have been?

97.53 according to https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php It's an adusting calculator thingy, I use it to adjust my temps, easy as pie.

ETa: Sorry, I'm not Foxy. LOL


----------



## pickle76

Hi Foxy!

Hi Cornbread!

Never - if I haven't got the temp adjuster handy, I usually work on a 0.05 rise every 30mins (ie 0.1 every hour) I read that somewhere and it seems to be quite accurate for me. So it would make your approx 5am reading 97.65 ish. But see which you think is more fitting for you - that or the one Cornbread posted. How you feeling today? xx


----------



## nevertogether

hey pickle - well 97.5 takes away my cross hairs. it's still above my cover line though. not sure whether to put 97.5, 97.6 or to just leave the 97.8 with the circle around it :shrug:


----------



## pickle76

Ah yeah I forgot you didn't have a thermometer with 0.05 increments. In that case I'd definitely go for 97.6. I'm sure you've ov'd, but your temp was likely to have been a bit higher at 6.20am than it would have been at 5am. So the 97.8 might be a bit high - likewise the 97.5 a bit low xx


----------



## pickle76

The other thing is - and I know it's splitting hairs a bit! - if you were using a more accurate thermometer and your temp was 97.84 when you woke up (which is poss as that would be the highest before it was rounded up to 97.9 on your thermometer), the temp corrector would then give an adjusted temp of 97.57. Then YOU would round that up to 97.6 anyway. Does that make sense?


----------



## nevertogether

wow - that does make a lot more sense pickle. thank you hun. wish my thermometer was more accurate! this is the first cycle that i've charted and got to TTC so it's nerve racking. not sure how you ladies do it!


----------



## pickle76

Well just really hope this is the LAST cycle you've got to do it and you get your BFP! I got my thermometer from eBay and it was literally about £3. So if you have to do this again next month (and let's hope not!) I'd go for a new one xxx


----------



## nevertogether

i hope not too pickle, but all the low temps are discouraging me :shrug:


----------



## pickle76

It's weird isn't it? This was our first proper month trying after all the worry of the breast lump, and hormone stuff before that, and I found my pre-ov temps more erratic this month. Which was really frustrating as I was used to seeing a different pattern.

I wondered - did you find your sleeping pattern different with DH being there? I find my temps are always lower if I get less sleep or very disturbed sleep. Maybe if you were more restless or getting less sleep than usual it may have reflected in your temps. Maybe you'll see more of a rise from now...


----------



## nevertogether

pickle - you might be right. without DH i go to sleep at 9-10pm and wake up at 5:00am and temp. with DH i was going to sleep at 11 or 12, sometimes 1, and temping at 5:00am. DH snores and tosses and turns a lot so i never went through the night not waking up. perhaps they will go up now :shrug: i guess only the next few days will tell. i've got to keep my PMA up somehow!


----------



## pickle76

Well maybe that's it! Yes you'll soon see I guess. I know it's hard to keep positive - I'm the worst for that! But I keep reminding myself how it only take that one time and that one little spermie to get through! :hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

come on one little spermie!!!!


----------



## snl41296

nevertogether said:


> pickle - you might be right. without DH i go to sleep at 9-10pm and wake up at 5:00am and temp. with DH i was going to sleep at 11 or 12, sometimes 1, and temping at 5:00am. DH snores and tosses and turns a lot so i never went through the night not waking up. perhaps they will go up now :shrug: i guess only the next few days will tell. i've got to keep my PMA up somehow!

try this site 

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

i got it from someome on here. if you wake alittle later/earlier it will help with temps. :winkwink:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I would go with 97.60 never :)


----------



## snl41296

foxyloxy28 said:


> I would go with 97.60 never :)

this just means AF will be on her way today/tomorrow I am due for AF today and it was my first time tempting this cycle.


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> yes pickle, CH. hoping it's the real deal and DH and i caught the eggy..hoping and praying more than you can think. just said goodbye to DH so could use tons and tons of :hugs: it just never gets easier.. all i want to do is :cry:

Never...:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you lisa :hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

Spotting today. How's this for a long cycle? LOL


----------



## mrskcbrown

Cornbread said:


> Spotting today. How's this for a long cycle? LOL

My cycles were long too. I didnt get BFP until cd39. I didnt O until cd27 or so and at cd39 I was only 11dpo. Hope next month is your month!

I hope everyone is doing well:hugs:.


----------



## nevertogether

temp went up to 98.0 today.

pickle - i was thinking, it might also be the temp in the room. our hotel had AC and a fan that we slept with. most german houses, including mine, don't have air so the most i have is a stand alone fan. it didn't show in my temp yesterday at 97.6 when i slept here, wondering if that caused my 98.0. guess we will see if it gets higher :)


----------



## pickle76

Hi mrskcbrown!:hi:

Owwwwww this is my worst month so far for patience! I have NONE and the 2WW is seeming like 2 YEARS. I'm useless! I've got a week off work with DH and to be honest it's made it worse as I've got too much time to think! He's convinced this is our month and wants me to test asap.....I'm going to be really upset if I don't get a BFP. I usually have my head screwed on but I've unfortunately let myself get carried away with the dreaming this time...:dohh:

Then I keep reminding myself, people get pregnant ALL THE TIME without even trying so why should I rule myself out..

(There you go - a taster of being inside my head this week :rofl: Please someone send this crazy person a hug!)


----------



## nevertogether

crazy person hug :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Lol thank you Never! xx Ooh good temp rise for you today! Maybe it was the different sleep pattern then affecting your temps!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm thinking so! i won't really know unless it keeps going up, because the highest my temp has been in the last three cycles was 98.5 and i was sick that day. so we will see! :shrug:


----------



## pickle76

nevertogether said:


> temp went up to 98.0 today.
> 
> pickle - i was thinking, it might also be the temp in the room. our hotel had AC and a fan that we slept with. most german houses, including mine, don't have air so the most i have is a stand alone fan. it didn't show in my temp yesterday at 97.6 when i slept here, wondering if that caused my 98.0. guess we will see if it gets higher :)

Ahh - we'll see! Nice to know it may be external things and not your body playing silly buggers after all hehe


----------



## Cornbread

pickle and never, I hope you both get your BFP's this month!


----------



## pickle76

Yeah I've had my highest temps this cycle ( I was ill for the higher temps on my last cycle) but it's been really hot here too and wondering if that's been enough to push them up slightly...


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Cornbread! Really hope next cycle is shorter for you, and THE ONE!


----------



## nevertogether

pickle - it's been hot here too! not sure how much that will affect everything. i guess we will see. i just checked my CM and had TONS of creamy CM. i put it in FF and it said frequency at 6DPO as pregnancy symptom 30.4. dumb FF getting my hopes up, LOL. i don't need symptom spotting help!

cornbread - thank you hun :hugs: i'm with pickle. hoping next cycle is shorter for you!


----------



## Cornbread

Thanks ladies. I'm just relieved to know that I ovulated AND that my period came the "normal" 2 weeks after I ov'd, it's got me hoping the next cycle will be pretty normal.


----------



## pickle76

Yes that's a good sign Cornbread.

Oh Never - me too hahahahahaha! Tons of creamy CM the last few days and I also noticed on FF the 30% thing. Oh dear - step away from the laptop! I've just cleaned half my kitchen in an attempt to think about something else, but all I could think was 'I'm nesting'!!!! Somebody just put me to sleep for the next week so that I can just test when I wake up and not have to experience anything in between....


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: we're both mad crazy! :haha:


----------



## pickle76

Yup :wacko::loopy::friends:


----------



## dandybrush

cornbread...:hugs: i wish i could O and just get AF soooooon :(

hi pickle and never :wave:


----------



## pickle76

Oh Dandy - still no ov? You must be really fed up waiting. Soooo hope it's soon now xx


----------



## dandybrush

yeah i have no idea whats happening...hoping to start back on vitex in a couple of days and gonna give macca a go to


----------



## Cornbread

dandybrush said:
 

> yeah i have no idea whats happening...hoping to start back on vitex in a couple of days and gonna give macca a go to

:hugs


----------



## pickle76

Good plan Dandy xx


----------



## nevertogether

my chart is driving me nuts pickle. wondering if the three beers i had CD17 affected my CD18 temp. i had tons of cramps, to the point of having to sit down and not move, on the afternoon of CD18. if i lower the temp the morning of CD18 it changes O to that day. sigh. i guess i won't ever know, just wondering :shrug:


----------



## pickle76

Hmmm that's frustrating Never. I know it's easy for me to say, but I wouldn't worry too much. You've definitely ov'd, so one day won't make much difference with regards to testing. Did you have BDing covered to include CD18? Feel for you though - I'm still going crazy!


----------



## nevertogether

CD18 was the only day we didn't because DH was tired from traveling around all day, but other than that day we :sex:ed all around it


----------



## pickle76

Well you've got it pretty well covered then! I was looking at charts on FF this morning and there were quite a lot where BD hadn't been on the day of ov OR the day before, and they still got pregnant! I've got high hopes for you! xx


----------



## nevertogether

temp up to 98.2 today, sigh, thanks pickle!! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@never: I didnt BD the day of O actually BD 2 days b4 O and got BFP. Hoping this is it for you!


----------



## nevertogether

aww thank you mrskc, well if i O on CD17..i definitely got the :sex: in that day, but CD18 nope. i'm happy with either :) mrskc - do you still have your chart? i like comparing :haha:


----------



## Cornbread

never, keeping my fingers crossed that this is it for you. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

nevertogether said:


> aww thank you mrskc, well if i O on CD17..i definitely got the :sex: in that day, but CD18 nope. i'm happy with either :) mrskc - do you still have your chart? i like comparing :haha:[/QUO
> 
> @ Never: I tried to go get the link but it looks like the server is down. Ill post if for you tomorrow as it is 2am here and I need to be sleep:haha:. I had it on my ticker but I had to much crap in my siggy:wacko:.


----------



## pickle76

Hooray Never! That's great! And reassuring that mrskcbrown got preg with BD 2 days before ov! (Hi mrskc!)

Hi Cornbread - how are you?

Well I had another temp rise today - this is the first month where my temp has gone up every single day. Am hoping this means something! :haha:


----------



## Cornbread

Pickle, how exciting! Definitely keep my fingers crossed that it means you're 5 days from a BFP.

I'm doing okay. Was in a bit of a funk (nothing to do with TTC) but looking at some pictures of Muffin and one of the cats crashed asleep together on the bed helped. LOL I'm proud of myself too, I "built"/assembled(had to use 4 different types of handtools!) a cabinet/hutch unit that goes over the toilet in the 1/2 bathroom downstairs and added some decorative stuff in there (finally, we've only been in the house 2 years in November), and it all looks REALLY good.


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Cornbread! The only thing is that last month it was only 11 days from ov to AF and month before was 16! So it's making it hard to know when to test! I'm going to go with the shortest time poss as I have no patience, but know that I may get lots of BFN's that way....

Glad you're ok and well done for the DIY! I'm v impressed! Yeah it helps to keep busy doesn't it, whether you're TTC or bothered by other stuff. We've got a cat that really makes me smile, so put that together with a beautiful daughter and I bet it did help! xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Oh wow, Pickle, your chart looks excellent!:thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

i agree pickle! your chart looks fantastic! bump buddies please please please hehe, hope everything is well lisa :) and mrskc i'm anxiously awaiting your link :D cornbread, hope you start to feel lots of PMA soon hun. your :bfp: is coming!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Never! Here is my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29dcc1

On CD 28 we bd, but DH didnt get to his "destination" so therefore we probably got BFP 2 days before O. Hopefully Im not confusing you!:hugs:

Oh Pickle and Never I pray these are BFPs we are looking at!


----------



## nevertogether

mrskc - wow, your temps are super super high! guess i just have to wait and see if mine go higher. 

pickles looks AWESOME! your temp is way higher than usual! FX'ed i over rode FF and changed my O date to CD18. even though my temp was 97.7 on CD18, i had three beers the night before and i really think that affected it. especially since i feel i got VERY strong O pains on CD18. puts me two days behind you, but close enough. i think this is it for you!! i REALLY do!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

nevertogether said:


> mrskc - wow, your temps are super super high! guess i just have to wait and see if mine go higher.
> 
> pickles looks AWESOME! your temp is way higher than usual! FX'ed i over rode FF and changed my O date to CD18. even though my temp was 97.7 on CD18, i had three beers the night before and i really think that affected it. especially since i feel i got VERY strong O pains on CD18. puts me two days behind you, but close enough. i think this is it for you!! i REALLY do!!

Yeah my temps are really high now. DH calls me an incubator because Im always so hot. Your chart still looks good, even with the change.:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

the last two nights i've been very hot at bed. usually i put the fan on me and get under the covers. even two weeks ago when it was 95+ outside. this week it's in the 70's and i find myself sleeping with almost no covers and the fan on me at bed. did you get warmer at night at first?


----------



## mrskcbrown

nevertogether said:


> the last two nights i've been very hot at bed. usually i put the fan on me and get under the covers. even two weeks ago when it was 95+ outside. this week it's in the 70's and i find myself sleeping with almost no covers and the fan on me at bed. did you get warmer at night at first?

Yes I would get hot during the luteal phase all the time. So it meant nothing different for me. I think what let me know that I may be preggers was the spike in temp I had. I had never had that before.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi Ladies!!!

Just a quick one for me tonight....

Can you tell me what you think of my chart?

I had some CM today creamy/clear sticky with a small streak of Red blood in....I'm convinced it could be an early AF :shrug: but my temp is above cover.

Never & Pickles chart looks good so far. FX'd that your temps keep on going up, up, up!!!


----------



## nevertogether

could be implantation bleeding jam! wow! your temp SHOT up too! this is awesome girls, let's hope we all get :bfp:'s, but i would be happy with any of us :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

last cycle was 97.7 on 9DPO and this is 98.6 for you! :dust: :dust: :dust: wow!


----------



## jam-on-toast

nevertogether said:


> could be implantation bleeding jam! wow! your temp SHOT up too! this is awesome girls, let's hope we all get :bfp:'s, but i would be happy with any of us :hugs:

Well, I thought that then, well I know nothing about implant, but I thought it would be more brown coloured and this was, well red lol. I am still so new to it all. I'm trying not to overload myself with more stuff to obsess about :dohh: :haha:

Yeah, I noticed that last cycle was much lower, although AF came 2 days early last month.

I think we will see a few BFP's this month ladies. :baby::baby::baby:

GOOD LUCK ALL.x.x.x.x.x :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

Implantation bleeding and spotting is vaginal discharge that usually contains small amount of pinkish or brownish blood. Only about a third of all pregnant women experience this implantation bleeding. Some women report some bleeding or spotting around the time of implantation, the so called "implantation bleeding".

*Implantation bleeding is often brown in color though some mention it to be more reddish*.

Implantation bleeding, also called implantation spotting, does not look like a regular menstrual period. Implantation bleeding is scanty and usually pink or brownish discharge.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Something to keep in mind and think about..

Ummh, it was just a small streak!

Hahaha. When can I test :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

well your last cycle you had a 12 day LP. is that normal for you? i would wait until 12 or 13DPO unless your temp starts to shoot up even more and then i would even do like 11DPO :)


----------



## jam-on-toast

I usually have LP 14 days, so I guess I'll be testing early next week.

I was planning for Friday this week, then waiting it out till my AF due date.

Now I want to test tomorrow, hahahah. It'll be a pretty pointless venture though. (Rolls eyes)


----------



## nevertogether

i think you should stick to waiting until AF is late until you get some more temps in. but if your temps keep going up hun, that's a very good sign :thumbup: and might convince you to test earlier!


----------



## pickle76

Hi all! Thanks for all your lovely positive comments! Yeah there are some promising charts on the go! And we're all only a total of about 3 days apart! I think I may test tomorrow as my luteal phase MAY be around 10 days, and last night I had pinching and pulling crampiness so hoping that was implantation!

Me and DH had a lovely day out with my mum and step-dad today at the beach and took lots of photos and enjoyed the sun. So am feeling really happy and contented tonight....


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: for testing! GL hun!


----------



## pickle76

Thanks - it's prob a bit early but I've run out of the little patience I had! xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Hi i just started charting as well. :) i'm new to all of this.


----------



## pickle76

Welcome DaretoDream! xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

GL Pickle. You girls are so strong testing early. I was always a nervous wreck:haha:. FxD PICKLE!!

BTW, I didnt have implantation bleed, so dont think you are not BFP if you dont get it!


----------



## impatient

Soooooo excited for you ladies...looking good!!!! I'll be watching closely this week! Good luck:)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Good luck pickle. Sorry I haven't been around lately I've been busy busy!


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies!

need some help deciding. 

woke up at 3:00am, pretty wide awake. not quite sure. couldn't go back to sleep so went ahead and took my temp just in case. 98.2 at 3:19am. with the temp corrector, temp should be 98.5 at 5:00am.

fell back asleep after i went to the bathroom at about 3:30am. took temp when i woke at 5:00am and it's 98.0.

what do you all suggest i use? really need the help! thanks!


----------



## Sweetmama26

I would just use the 98.0 temp Liana!


----------



## nevertogether

confused on whether it is accurate though considering i got up and went to the bathroom and it's with only 1 and half hour solid sleep?


----------



## jam-on-toast

nevertogether said:


> confused on whether it is accurate though considering i got up and went to the bathroom and it's with only 1 and half hour solid sleep?

Hi :flower: 

I kind of done the same the earlier this week Never. 

I decided to go with the early time as I'd had a longer, unbroken block of sleep. And although I wanted that higher temp, I felt that I would have been cheating myself out of a true reading - if that makes sense?

My temp dropped today ladies :cry: I knew it would, after that weird spotting yesterday (I also tested & BFN) :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

so go with the 98.2 at 3:19am? i put it on my chart with an open circle since it was taken at a different time. it's not over until the :witch: shows jam!


----------



## jam-on-toast

nevertogether said:


> so go with the 98.2 at 3:19am? i put it on my chart with an open circle since it was taken at a different time. it's not over until the :witch: shows jam!

If it was me, I would go with the earlier temp. But I'm no expert here.

Maybe the other Charting ladies will have a different opinion from a more experience overview :shrug: 

Ah, I know it's not over yet. Although, it's bloody annoying all this SS :wacko: and with all the wanting going on inside <Sigh> hahaha.


----------



## Cornbread

I'd go with the earlier temp since you didn't have that much sleep for the second temp, I don't think it'd be accurate.


----------



## nevertogether

thank you ladies :hugs: just hate seeing that open circle on my chart. i think i'm open circle OCD or something. haha.


----------



## Cornbread

nevertogether said:


> thank you ladies :hugs: just hate seeing that open circle on my chart. i think i'm open circle OCD or something. haha.

Me too. LOL I like all the lines to be solid (no dotted lines, grr) and all the circles to be filled in.


----------



## nevertogether

must be some kind of childhood coloring in the lines thing :rofl:


----------



## pickle76

Morning. Never, I'd go for 98.3. If you use that rule of 0.1 increase per hour it would take you to about 98.35. I know your thermometer will only show 98.3 or 98.4 but as this is all a bit of an estimate anyway, I'd go for 98.3 so that your chart shows a slight increase without overestimating things!

Hi Jam - hope AF stays away!

:wave: Sweetmama, mrskcbrown and impatient! xx

WELL (rant coming)....
I had a big temp drop today - initially I thought may be related to implantation. But when I actually got up this morning my boobs don't hurt anymore - always a sign AF will be here within 24 hours. So ok I'm a bit fed up about that, but the worst bit is that will give me an 8 day LP! That's just crap and wrong! It was 10 days last month and 15 the month before. I just can't handle another 'issue' after years and years of them already. I finally thought everything was ok.....

Gotta go as frickin plumber now about to arrive. Sorry for rant - will be more positive next time I post! x


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: pickle


----------



## nevertogether

ugh pickle, i'm sorry honey. i've still got hope for you babe! :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Foxy. Hope you're ok and enjoying time at home. It's quiet without you!

Thanks too Never. My head's all over the place - trying to keep busy but on AF watch and just hoping it'll stay away for another couple of days to at least give me the bare minimal acceptable LP! Have been out with DH getting some boring jobs done, and out tonight going through some accounts with a friend. So hoping by the time am able to engage brain again, I'll know where I stand! xx


----------



## nevertogether

well, you know we're here for you and i definitely want you to get that good LP if anything! it must be awfully frustrating, so i hope all of your efforts get your mind off of everything. i used FF and averaged the two temps. put 98.2 for 3:19 and 98.0 for 5 and it gave me 98.27. i put it in my chart with a circle still to note that it might not be as accurate as the rest. some suggested using 98.0 so i don't see how that would be accurate?

i've been falling asleep odd times so it's throwing so much off. i fell asleep at 5:00pm yesterday woke up at 7pm. fell asleep at 11pm woke up at 3:00am. fell asleep at 3:30am and woke up at 5:00am. and then today i got home at 1pm and slept until 5pm. i think my holiday threw all my sleeping pattern off! 

i volunteered at a kid's day today and it was so fun. got to ride the bumper cars with several kids. those little kids can DRIVE!


----------



## NicoleB

nevertogether said:


> thank you ladies :hugs: just hate seeing that open circle on my chart. i think i'm open circle OCD or something. haha.

Just set normal time for your waking time but put the real time in your notes then you'll have a solid dot. :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Yeah I think I'd leave it at 98.27. It looks ok to me and is in line with your other temps and not some crazy high or low, and I suggested 98.3 based on the method I use to correct. Hey maybe you're pregnant hehe! Tired all the time?! xx


----------



## nevertogether

haha :hugs: don't want to get my hopes up, just noted fatigue on my chart. could be anything really!


----------



## pickle76

Yeah you're right. I suppose a bit early for it to be pregnancy hormone related. Ah well sending you extra PMA anyway - you can have mine:rofl:


----------



## NicoleB

nevertogether said:


> thank you ladies :hugs: just hate seeing that open circle on my chart. i think i'm open circle OCD or something. haha.

Just set normal time for your waking time but put the real time in your notes then you'll have a solid dot. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you nicole! :hugs: i thought about doing that at first, but then also thought..shouldn't i just leave it open so that i know the accurateness of the temp. lord knows, i would lose any type of note i made. haha.


----------



## pickle76

Hi Nicole xx


----------



## nevertogether

not taking your PMA pickle dang it, you keep it until the :witch: shows and if she does well i'll be meeting her with :gun:


----------



## pickle76

Ok Never - AF should be afraid - VERY AFRAID! xx


----------



## NicoleB

you can leave the note in your chart at the bottom of the page where you log your temp..so you wouldn't lose it because it'll be in your notes for that day!


----------



## nevertogether

never knew that was possible nicole! wow, okay just did it :thumbup:


----------



## NicoleB

LOL I like the little note section because I would lose a paper note for sure haha


----------



## nevertogether

we're the same DPO nicole!


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Hi Nicole xx

Hey there sweetie how are you?

Me I'm a little back and forth on my chart I temped twice on the 30th and the 1st if I use both 1st temps ff sets ov for cd 22 where I have it now but if I use the second temps for both days it sets it a cd 18 the day I got pos opks..:wacko:


----------



## nevertogether

well your covered :sex: wise both days! i tend to see how CD18 would make sense..


----------



## NicoleB

Me to with the pos opk..I guess we'll see when af comes if she does what day was right. lol


----------



## nevertogether

i will scare it away with pickles :gun:


----------



## pickle76

Hey Nicole. Hmmm yeah looks like cd18 could def be a possibility. And I bet if you remove the EWCM after ov it gives solid CH. Well am glad you've got both days covered for BDing anyway!


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Hey Nicole. Hmmm yeah looks like cd18 could def be a possibility. And I bet if you remove the EWCM after ov it gives solid CH. Well am glad you've got both days covered for BDing anyway!

I have solid ch if I add the two second temps for the 30th and the 1st and it sets ov for cd 18..i'll go change it back and tell me what you think..


----------



## pickle76

That looks much more likely to me. But I guess it depends on which temps you think were more realistic for those days...


----------



## NicoleB

I really don't know I guess the 1st one because they say that's the ones to use but the second ones go better with pos opks.


----------



## pickle76

Aargh! Very frustrating Nicole! Can I ask - how come you temped twice on those days? And have you thought about adjusting the temps instead? x


----------



## Cornbread

nevertogether said:


> must be some kind of childhood coloring in the lines thing :rofl:

Hmm, ya know, I hadn't thought of it that way. I DO always feel like the coloring has to be inside the lines. 

I'm going to bed. Was late getting to bed last night and had to be up early this morning to take DH to his pre-op appointment with the surgeon, his ankle surgery will definitely be on Tuesday. Yay!!! Muffin just went down for her nap though. She was a very tired munchkin. Poor thing was up early too b/c naturally she went with us, and she usually takes a nap 2 hours after she wakes up. Today, she didn't get to go down for a nap until more than 4 hours later, on top of getting up a lot earlier than usual. If I get to sleep 3 hours I think I'll temp and adjust the time to see for kicks and grins if it's on par with what it was this am. Not to add to my chart, just for comparison sake. LOL

Oh, and I took a First Response fertility test, the one that measures your FSH/ovarian reserve, looks good to go on that. :)


----------



## pickle76

Ah hope you all get some sleep and DH's surgery goes well! And glad the fertility test seemed fine xx


----------



## nevertogether

cornbread - have a good rest and i hope muffin does too! so excited for you this cycle and i'm glad you seem to be regulating. you doing anything different?

you know what's aggravating? being military overseas and having american bank accounts. do ya'll have USAA? i have bank of america and it aggravates me, LOL. they keep charging me a monthly maintenance fee and it puts me in the negative because i don't use it, but i want it open, because i've had it so long.


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> cornbread - have a good rest and i hope muffin does too! so excited for you this cycle and i'm glad you seem to be regulating. you doing anything different?
> 
> you know what's aggravating? being military overseas and having american bank accounts. do ya'll have USAA? i have bank of america and it aggravates me, LOL. they keep charging me a monthly maintenance fee and it puts me in the negative because i don't use it, but i want it open, because i've had it so long.

Ugh, that's terrible. There are so many banks that have no-fee accounts. I would call and request they remove the monthly maintenance fee, esp. because you are military! and if they won't comply, switch banks...


----------



## nevertogether

lisa, that is what my friend said as well. he said that if you call and say the reason you are leaving is because of the maintenance fee and that you are military, they will usually wave it. how are you doing hun?


----------



## dandybrush

oh never im liking your chart :hugs:

morning girls :wave:


----------



## dandybrush

dare to dream :wave: welcome

pickle am stalking your chart now :) my fingers are xed for all of you :)


----------



## nevertogether

thanks dandy :hugs: not sure if i should be excited just yet, too early to tell :)


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Aargh! Very frustrating Nicole! Can I ask - how come you temped twice on those days? And have you thought about adjusting the temps instead? x

One time I woke with two of the kids about a hour before my normal time (getting up has never affected my temps) but I knew I was sleeping with my mouth open so I thought that was the reason for the low temp (97.74 this temp was taken at my normal time) so I layed there for awhile longer making sure I had my mouth closed and and got the second temp (that one I did adjusted from 98.26 taken at 6:15 to 98.11 my temp time is 5:30)
and the second one I really just took again because it was so low I took that one with in minutes of the 1st temp. :wacko:


----------



## Cornbread

nevertogether said:


> cornbread - have a good rest and i hope muffin does too! so excited for you this cycle and i'm glad you seem to be regulating. you doing anything different?
> 
> you know what's aggravating? being military overseas and having american bank accounts. do ya'll have USAA? i have bank of america and it aggravates me, LOL. they keep charging me a monthly maintenance fee and it puts me in the negative because i don't use it, but i want it open, because i've had it so long.

A little. I am going to start taking an OTC sleep aid to try to reset my body to a "normal" aka regular sleep schedule, we'll see if that makes any diff in my temps. I'm not doing OPK's this month b/c they did no good last month.

Yeah, we have USAA. You really ought to switch to them, we've been so happy with them.


----------



## nevertogether

we have USAA too, but just for bills. sigh, guess i will try to just cancel bank of america :shrug: 

temp up to 98.4 today, so looks like yesterday's adjustment might have been right. can't wait to see what it is tomorrow. 

have a good day everyone!


----------



## jam-on-toast

nevertogether said:


> we have USAA too, but just for bills. sigh, guess i will try to just cancel bank of america :shrug:
> 
> temp up to 98.4 today, so looks like yesterday's adjustment might have been right. can't wait to see what it is tomorrow.
> 
> have a good day everyone!

:happydance: Never, your chart is looking good so far :thumbup: FX'd it keeps this way. :flower:

I can imagine that you are so excited/nervous and want to POAS, right? :winkwink: :haha:

My temp dipped today. I was a tad drunk last night, so I thin that could have effected it, that and the face I had broken sleep and glugged half a litre of cold water before I took my test? Maybe I'm wrong? :shrug:

How's everyone doing???


----------



## nevertogether

i'm sure that would have all affected your temp hun. when i drink, it makes my temp higher though (which is why my CD17 temp is 97.7, but i changed O to CD18, because that's when i think it was...)

i am definitely tempted to test, but i know it's way to early so just waiting this one out.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Never: Cant wait to see your temp tomorrow but no pressure, LOL!


----------



## nevertogether

:blush: me either mrksc!


----------



## ragdoll

Woah big thread.

Thought I would post on here.
Had a huge temp dip this morning from 36.10 to 35.75, so I would say that means ovulation. But my OPKs have been neg, they were positive last month.
Had a few niggles that could be ov pains and had a small amount of ewcm last night.
Luckily we bd last night.

Is this right? A temp dip is more reliable then opks?


----------



## pickle76

Hi Ragdoll! A fellow East Anglian! Hope you're ok.

Yes temperature is the only thing we can check that tells when we have ovulated. OPK's just measure the 'surge' of the hormone that is responsible for ovulation. So it's possible that you missed the surge, especially if the hormone is only present in you for less than 24 hours for example. (it may have peaked just after you tested on one day, and be over before you tested again the next day). Keep taking your temp and BDing and your chart should show if you've ov'd pretty soon. xx


----------



## pickle76

Hi all. Never, that's great!

Jam - yeah could well be the broken sleep and water messing with your temp! When are you going to test?

Feeling a bit low today. Managed to get through yesterday without AF showing but am headachey today and still crampy and just know it'll be here v soon. SOOO want to hold out til tomorrow to give me a 10 day LP (still short I know) but don't think it'll happen. Have decided to try B6 next cycle and see if I can lengthen my LP a bit....


----------



## ragdoll

Thanks pickle. A norfolk gal ha, how cool. Where abouts?

Last cycle I did register ov on opks, quite strongly actually. I have been testing since CD10 and no joy but we have bd twice this week, and prob will this weekend as its our 1st wedding anniversary. So if i did ovulated today, yesterday. I have covered it.
Gonna temp tomorrow and if it's high I know I can start counting DPO.

Thanks


----------



## pickle76

Well that's good - that's the main thing if you can know you've got BDing covered :winkwink: Hope this is your month!

I'm from Norwich! (Don't boo and hiss hehehe)


----------



## ragdoll

Oh yeah bd is covered.

fxd crossed for you too.

Norwich...........ummmm no reply to that honestly (cough cough)


----------



## pickle76

Hahahahaha - wish I hadn't told you now!

Thanks but I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. AF cramps as we speak....


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> lisa, that is what my friend said as well. he said that if you call and say the reason you are leaving is because of the maintenance fee and that you are military, they will usually wave it. how are you doing hun?

I'm doing good, thanks. Just counting down the next 2 weeks until I can get in to the dr. I have absolutely NO symptoms, which is normal for me, but it doesn't help make it very real, you know? I'm just really tired really early in the evening...


----------



## nevertogether

well, you know we all hope everything goes well! :)


----------



## NicoleB

Firedancer41 said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> lisa, that is what my friend said as well. he said that if you call and say the reason you are leaving is because of the maintenance fee and that you are military, they will usually wave it. how are you doing hun?
> 
> I'm doing good, thanks. Just counting down the next 2 weeks until I can get in to the dr. I have absolutely NO symptoms, which is normal for me, but it doesn't help make it very real, you know? I'm just really tired really early in the evening...Click to expand...

:hugs:I'm sure all is just fine with your sweet bean honey. For most all of my pgs I had really no symptoms to speak of..It use to worry me but my OB would laugh and say "would you rather be pucking Nicole" when you have worries yes I would lol


----------



## NicoleB

well I put back the two temps I took twice (I put back the two 1st temps) and removed the pos opk (I've gotten pos before all tho not a whole days worth then not od until later in my cycle) and FF gives me cross hairs for cd 22 (it was cd 18 before I removed opk and fixed temps) grr I hate not knowing for sure when I ovulated..


----------



## nevertogether

i feel ya nicole. mine aren't that far apart but i'm jumping between CD17 & 18. it's good to know we BD'ed at both those times, as you, but it still is ANNOYING not knowing!


----------



## NicoleB

nevertogether said:


> i feel ya nicole. mine aren't that far apart but i'm jumping between CD17 & 18. it's good to know we BD'ed at both those times, as you, but it still is ANNOYING not knowing!

I had the pos opks and mild o pain on cd 18..but also had ew and O pain on cd 22 :wacko: I guess if I start the day after tomorrow I'll know lol


----------



## nevertogether

maybe you O'ed on CD18, and the EWCM and twinges were symptoms?


----------



## NicoleB

nevertogether said:


> maybe you O'ed on CD18, and the EWCM and twinges were symptoms?

neg test today so I dont know.


----------



## nevertogether

i guess we will see :shrug: best of luck honey!


----------



## pickle76

Yeah hope this is your month regardless of ov day Nicole! Annoying not knowing though...

Hope everyone's ok. I've survived another day without AF showing lol. Please please not til the morning at least hehe xx


----------



## moochacha

Hi girls sorry I haven't been able to catch up :( 

Just a small update! 

I've been in and out of hospital for the last two weeks nothing serious just hemorrhaged and they want to keep a close eye on me because of the twins! I had a small operation yesterday so they can try stop the hemorrhage in my right ovary.


----------



## NicoleB

moochacha said:


> Hi girls sorry I haven't been able to catch up :(
> 
> Just a small update!
> 
> I've been in and out of hospital for the last two weeks nothing serious just hemorrhaged and they want to keep a close eye on me because of the twins! I had a small operation yesterday so they can try stop the hemorrhage in my right ovary.

:hugs: you are in my thoughts honey..


----------



## Cornbread

moochacha said:


> Hi girls sorry I haven't been able to catch up :(
> 
> Just a small update!
> 
> I've been in and out of hospital for the last two weeks nothing serious just hemorrhaged and they want to keep a close eye on me because of the twins! I had a small operation yesterday so they can try stop the hemorrhage in my right ovary.

:hugs Lots of prayers for you and the bebes.


----------



## Cornbread

Another few bite the dust. In the last 2 days I've seen 4 friends announce BFP's, one of them is in shock b/c it was totally unplanned and unexpected. Maybe that means this will be my month!


----------



## nevertogether

same here cornbread, just got a friend request on FB from a friend who is due in 2 months. add her to the list of i don't even know how many..blah..


----------



## Cornbread

nevertogether said:


> same here cornbread, just got a friend request on FB from a friend who is due in 2 months. add her to the list of i don't even know how many..blah..

Oh yeah, if I went through teh list of how many preggos I knew or just had a baby, that'd be a TON. Especially at church. It's a revolving door at church for who's preggo. LOL


----------



## pickle76

moochacha said:


> Hi girls sorry I haven't been able to catch up :(
> 
> Just a small update!
> 
> I've been in and out of hospital for the last two weeks nothing serious just hemorrhaged and they want to keep a close eye on me because of the twins! I had a small operation yesterday so they can try stop the hemorrhage in my right ovary.

Oh Moo I was literally just thinking of you last night! Praying that bleeding stops and sending big hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pickle76

Ok ladies well I was just catching up on the thread, and this now seems like a really bad time to say this, but I just got a VERY faint positive! I'm so sorry if that upsets anyone - God knows I know what it feels like too when everyone around you is announcing BFP's....

I'm kind of in shock and really freaked out actually as I still feel like AF is coming. But the cramps had almost stopped last night and I got a temp rise this morning, soooo I tested. It is very faint so I guess I'll just do another few tests over the next few days and see what happens. Oh please send me loads of sticky dust.....


----------



## pickle76

So here's the pic - you kinda have to angle the screen so you can see it properly lol

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7607149.html


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats pickle :flower:


----------



## pickle76

Thank you Foxy... still doesn't feel real though. I think I'll be POAS for a while yet!

Are you back yet or still on hol? Have missed you! How are you? (Don't reply if not back and are still using phone) xx


----------



## jam-on-toast

pickle76 said:


> So here's the pic - you kinda have to angle the screen so you can see it properly lol
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7607149.html


:thumbup: I see it!!!! :happydance:


----------



## pickle76

Oh Jam thanks! I started to wonder if I'd imagined it! xx


----------



## jam-on-toast

pickle76 said:


> Oh Jam thanks! I started to wonder if I'd imagined it! xx

I can see it clear as day, and I haven't got my reading glasses on (I'm not old btw) :winkwink:

FX'd for a sticky bean and a VERY, VERY, Safe, H&H 9mths.x.x.x.x.


----------



## dandybrush

pickle congrats!! sorry i cant see it, post your next one k :D :hugs:

mooch - my thoughts are with you and you twin beans :dust: lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## dandybrush

AFM im trying to induce a period atm...so i have had 1500mg of vit c today so far, gonna have another 1500mg tonight...

does anyone know if thats right? or wrong? im gonna try parsley if this doesnt work


----------



## dandybrush

also i woke up with a sore throat, think im coming down with something :( think thats why my temp is up also woke up at the wrong time with broken sleep... so not a good temp today


----------



## pickle76

Ok Dandy lol I'm sure there will be many more for me to scrutinise. I used an OPK too and the line was darker than on the HPT but don't wanna be taking more pics yet as my DH thinks it's weird! 

You really are having a rough cycle aren't you? I have no idea about the vit C I'm afraid. Hope you feel better too - and hope being under the weather doesn't mess with your temps. I do hope things click into place. After my stupidly long cycle with no ov, I suddenly got some decent cycles and started ov'ing. So it can happen and I'll be praying it does for you xx


----------



## pickle76

jam-on-toast said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Jam thanks! I started to wonder if I'd imagined it! xx
> 
> I can see it clear as day, and I haven't got my reading glasses on (I'm not old btw) :winkwink:
> 
> FX'd for a sticky bean and a VERY, VERY, Safe, H&H 9mths.x.x.x.x.Click to expand...

Thanks Jam - phew! :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

and thats basically on just the honey and a good diet you said?? maybe i shoudl try to eat better :/


----------



## pickle76

Well that could be complete fluke! I think a lot of it was my body still sorting itself out after the BC injection, but I do believe it helped. It's just so horrible feeling so out of control isn't it, and that it's your body calling the shots all the time....:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

sure is...its one of those things that when you want it it just doesnt happen for you.. :(


----------



## dandybrush

well hopefully it works for you pickle :) im stalking you chart, and am liking the temp rise


----------



## pickle76

I know Dandy....so hard to understand why these things happen and why there's no easy solution. Well you know you CAN ovulate from your last chart and I just hope that next time it happens for you, you catch that little eggy, and you don't have to go through another cycle like this xx


----------



## nevertogether

omg yay pickle!! i told you to hang in there girl and to not count yourself out, i knew it!!!


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Never. I'm still in shock and just hoping it's sticky. Still partly feel like AF is coming so it's all a bit weird and not real yet!

And I still feel really hopeful for you! How are you? xx


----------



## nevertogether

pickle - this is so great for you honey. you've had your own journey to this as well, so no one really has a right to feel bad because you got your :bfp: we've all worked equally as hard to get it, especially you! so glad you got it and i sure hope it's sticky too.

good today, itching to test as well. i changed my chart back to CD17 O because that's more regular for me. never O'ed later than CD17 in the past 3 charts i've done. more trusting of the temp i got on CD18 to confirm O then the cramps on CD18. i did a lot of research on cramps at 1DPO and apparently it's not out of the norm to get them AFTER O so i don't want to change my O to CD18 just based on that. it's unbearably hot here. i've woke up sweating for the past week, not sure it's the weather outside or just me. hoping it's just me :)


----------



## pickle76

Thanks so much Never. I just know how hard it is hearing that BFP news all the time and wanting it so much yourself. But yes thanks, it has been a long journey for me so hoping this really is it! I daren't get excited yet so I feel a real mix of things! I hope I can hang around here for a while yet too. You've all been so supportive and I don't chat on any other threads....

Glad you're doing ok. And yes that sounds sensible re. ov day. Your temps are definitely higher overall than previous months aren't they? Mine are too (a tiny bit) and I don't actually think it's to do with the weather, so that may be a good sign for you too! Oh I do hope so! We all deserve our BFP's, you're right. And the fact that it's harder timing-wise for you makes me want to see that BFP right now! xx


----------



## nevertogether

pickle - 

i understand hun, and stay where you feel comfortable you know we won't complain! i've heard that from a lot of the girls that just got :bfp:'s that they want to stay here. 

hoping i'm not wrong about O day and get my hopes up when i miss AF but get it the next day because i O'd late and didn't think i did... because i have a spot on LP. pretty confident i'm not though.. yes, mine usually jump around, they don't stay in the 98's. like one cycle was 2 days of 97.6 then 98.3 then back down to 97.8. hoping that's a sign for me too :)

i feel bad sometimes because i haven't been trying as long as everyone else, but i really can't help. i know that if DH was here we would have tried a lot more than i have had the opportunity. just really want this. DH told me yesterday that it would be amazing to come to me with a bun in the oven when he gets his r&r in november. i know he wants it just as much as me. he has two kids, one whom he adores and so do i, but he really wants a kid with me and for us to have a family and a kid that he can raise. not one that has to jump around back and forth like his sweet daughter does. his son is a different story, as the mom isn't as open with him about chris and he barely gets to see him.


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Never. 

It doesn't matter that you haven't been trying as long - it doesn't make it any less of an emotional journey, or mean you want it any less. Nobody would want it to take ages for anyone, but I think if you're a sensitive person like you are, and I am too, you realise that good news can make others feel sad!

Aww it must be really hard for your DH trying to get to see his son if the mum isn't too cooperative. And I guess still hard with his daughter even though he sees her more, but not able to be more involved. So yes it would be amazing for him to be able to raise a baby with you! I am SURE it will happen! xx


----------



## nevertogether

thanks pickle :hugs: i'm hoping we can be bump buddies! now that i see 10DPO i'm even more itching to test, LOL.


----------



## pickle76

Me too! 

Yeah 10 DPO is that horrible time where you know it's prob a bit early, but you also know loads of people have got a BFP by then! I tested yesterday a.m and it was neg, then last night and it was the faintest of faint lines, then this morning just a tiny bit darker. But my luteal phase could well be 10 days. Who knows?!

Do you think you'll hold out another 4 days, or you gonna test?


----------



## NicoleB

Great temp jump pickle..fingers are crossed for you sweetie!! :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Yay congrats pickle I see it!!!! :yipee: Be happy girlie and keep up the PMA!!! I'm so excited for you.


----------



## nevertogether

you aren't lying! i probably will hold out and see what my temp has to say before i test. i have a spot on 14 day LP so i know if it goes over one day i have a good chance.. i still have over half the day left though :haha:


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Nicole and Moochacha! Yep am trying to find a good balance between positive and realistic lol! xx


----------



## pickle76

Hehe Never, will send you lots of patience and PMA! xx


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Thanks Nicole and Moochacha! Yep am trying to find a good balance between positive and realistic lol! xx

I can understand that sweetie..
I think cd 18 was right for me as I feel the old Bi*#h comin..lp is 13 days Id be 13dpo today if its cd 18 so af should be here tomorrow. To be honest I'm kinda sad as we've been trying for 7 months had a mc in february and nothing since..it hasn't been this hard for us since we were ttc our 9 year old it took us 3 1/2 years..after that it was so easy. I'm scared it'll take that long again. :(


----------



## NicoleB

nevertogether said:


> you aren't lying! i probably will hold out and see what my temp has to say before i test. i have a spot on 14 day LP so i know if it goes over one day i have a good chance.. i still have over half the day left though :haha:

your chart looks great sweetie..I hope this is it for you.. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you nicole :hugs: i'm losing PMA as the days get nearer. i hope this :witch: stays away from you hun


----------



## Firedancer41

Oooh Pickle, I don't have to tilt the screen at any angle-I can see that lovely :bfp:! Congrats!!! I knew that chart was looking fab!

I've got my eye on Liana's now-that is one pretty chart! :) :thumbup:

Nicole, I'm sorry for your frustrations. Fxed for you that you get your :bfp: soon!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

lisa - thank you honey, i'm just nervous to get my hopes up about it. just have a feeling temp is going to drop at any second! :cry:


----------



## NicoleB

nevertogether said:


> lisa - thank you honey, i'm just nervous to get my hopes up about it. just have a feeling temp is going to drop at any second! :cry:

I know this wasnt meant for me but I really hope your temp stays up and you get your bfp.


----------



## nevertogether

i just wish it would jump drastically so i would be more confident, haha.


----------



## pickle76

Nicole,
Well it really isn't over til she shows her ugly face. You must be sooo frustrated that's it's taking this long after mostly conceiving easily. I just hope your BFP is just around the corner. All the waiting and trying sucks. 

Nicole and Never - well as you know my temp dropped AND I had ALL my usual AF signs, and I still got a faint positive! I know it's still early days for me, but don't give up til AF actually arrives! Never - you had lots of PMA for me, so sending it right back to you.

Hugs to you both xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pickle76

Firedancer41 said:


> Oooh Pickle, I don't have to tilt the screen at any angle-I can see that lovely :bfp:! Congrats!!! I knew that chart was looking fab!
> 
> I've got my eye on Liana's now-that is one pretty chart! :) :thumbup:
> 
> Nicole, I'm sorry for your frustrations. Fxed for you that you get your :bfp: soon!!!!

Thanks Firedancer! Hope you're doing ok! xxx


----------



## nevertogether

PM'ed you Pickle!


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Nicole and Moochacha! Yep am trying to find a good balance between positive and realistic lol! xx
> 
> I can understand that sweetie..
> I think cd 18 was right for me as I feel the old Bi*#h comin..lp is 13 days Id be 13dpo today if its cd 18 so af should be here tomorrow. To be honest I'm kinda sad as we've been trying for 7 months had a mc in february and nothing since..it hasn't been this hard for us since we were ttc our 9 year old it took us 3 1/2 years..after that it was so easy. I'm scared it'll take that long again. :(Click to expand...

Aww hun you're in my thoughts!! I'm sure it wont take that long but I know how hard it is to keep at the TTC game.


----------



## moochacha

nevertogether said:


> i just wish it would jump drastically so i would be more confident, haha.

Your chart is looking great hun :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Hey Never - I'm back now with full belly lol. Have sent you a msg xx


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: belly full of :baby: :haha:


----------



## pickle76

nevertogether said:


> :rofl: belly full of :baby: :haha:

Hahahahahaha :rofl: that and a BFM (Big Fat Meal)


----------



## pickle76

Someone stop me POAS now! That's 3 and the last one was darker so must step away from the tests now....

Think I'll keep temping for a few days though. Just wanna make sure my temp stays up...


----------



## nevertogether

stick to the temping for a few days to feed your PAOS craving!

:gun: PICKLE STEP AWAY FROM THE TEST STICK!:gun:


----------



## nevertogether

oh god here comes my waterworks :cry: DH and i have been talking/arguing for like 30 minutes. i'm sensitive sally and i can fight about the color of the sky, lol. well, at the end i'm :cry:ing because i miss home. how all that came about, i don't know.


----------



## pickle76

Oh Never - I'm not surprised. It's hard enough doing the TTC thing when you're together let alone apart and trying to communicate over the phone or whatever. And of course you're emotional - you're hormonal for this point in your cycle regardless....

Hugs to you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Nicole,
> Well it really isn't over til she shows her ugly face. You must be sooo frustrated that's it's taking this long after mostly conceiving easily. I just hope your BFP is just around the corner. All the waiting and trying sucks.
> 
> Nicole and Never - well as you know my temp dropped AND I had ALL my usual AF signs, and I still got a faint positive! I know it's still early days for me, but don't give up til AF actually arrives! Never - you had lots of PMA for me, so sending it right back to you.
> 
> Hugs to you both xxxxxxxxxx

Im havin some brown spotting so I'm sure af will be here tomorrow..or even later tonight..oh well move on..

Congrats sweetheart that great!! :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Oh Nicole that's s**t. I'm sorry to hear that. Thinking of you lots xx


----------



## Courtney1020

Ok ladies, I have a question that I am sure has already been answered, but I don't have the time or patience to read through over 900 pages lol. So my question is:

Can you have a positive OPK after you have already had the temp shift indicating ovulation?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pickle::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Congrats on your :bfp:! I am so happy for you. I can see the line too. Have you done a digital yet?

@Never:FxD still crossed for you!:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you mrskc - i've been a little down since hitting 10DPO. it really does feel like AF is on it's away! ugh.. 

courtney - i'm no expert, but my understanding is that people with PCOS can get positive OPK's at a lot of different times in their cycles?


----------



## Courtney1020

Nevertogether- that is true, however, I have never had issues with that before. Every previous cycle to date that I have used OPKs they have been spot on for O. I have always had irregular cycles, some longer and some shorter, but I have always had a 12 day luteal phase. I have been on this cycle for 42 days now and yesterday and today are the first two times I have gotten a +. I started testing on CD11 and it took 29 days of constant testing for even a faint line to appear. As of right now, if I were to have truly O'd yesterday, I would be on a 54 day cycle because of my 12 day luteal phase. I am just going to wait and see if my temp is still up tomorrow. I had a spike today as if I had O'd yesterday, so I just need to keep temping to see if it stays up.


----------



## nevertogether

courtney - this cycle (unlike my others) i got positive OPK's CD15-CD20 and i ovulated on CD17 based on temps. all that i could find was elevated LH levels would cause this? or that your body is gearing up to O and isn't (which wouldn't be the case for you, since your temps confirmed O)


----------



## pickle76

mrskcbrown said:


> Pickle::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Congrats on your :bfp:! I am so happy for you. I can see the line too. Have you done a digital yet?
> 
> @Never:FxD still crossed for you!:hugs:

Thanks so much! I've done a standard midstream test now as well as a couple more IC and the line is darker on all of them than the first one I posted here. So think I may nearly be done POAS lol! But I work in a pharmacy so someone may have to keep me away from the digi's hehe. 

My temp went up again this morning too so I'm pleased about that. Hope you're doing ok Mrskc! xx


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: PICKLE!


----------



## pickle76

nevertogether said:


> thank you mrskc - i've been a little down since hitting 10DPO. it really does feel like AF is on it's away! ugh..
> 
> courtney - i'm no expert, but my understanding is that people with PCOS can get positive OPK's at a lot of different times in their cycles?

Never - yay for today's temp! Your temps are higher at this point than any other cycle! How are you today? Things ok with DH? Hope you had a good sleep and are feeling alright xx


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hey ladies!!!

Never: Sorry to hear that you and OH have been having words, and I'm not surprised all this is very stressful and so is your living arrangements too. Hope everything is much better today. Chart/Temp are still looking really good. FX'd.

Pickle: I Didn't stop POAS until I was 3mths gone when I was pregnant with DD...DH would go crazy @ me!

Nicole: :hugs

*Waves* to all the other ladies in here today.

Well, I feel AF coming, I have a mix of Creamy/pink CM, & my temps having started dropping...So much for my Predicted March baby!!! :wink::


----------



## pickle76

Oh I'm sorry to hear that Jam. Still hoping AF stays away for you.

And thanks - I feel less of a freak now lol! I have 2 tests left so I may use them up but am determined to STOP then hehe xx


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies - everything is fine with me and DH. we really don't argue. usually i argue and then DH just sits there and calms me down and stays sweet the whole time until i've calmed down, haha. that is what happened last night too :)


----------



## dandybrush

ok so i didnt bother temping this morning, think i had a temperature, have been sleeping most of the day feel really fluey :(

so i took 3000mg of vit c yesterday and have noticed an increase in CM :shrug: not sure if its gonna work :cry: might have to try the parsley next


----------



## dandybrush

nevertogether said:


> hey ladies - everything is fine with me and DH. we really don't argue. usually i argue and then DH just sits there and calms me down and stays sweet the whole time until i've calmed down, haha. that is what happened last night too :)

:hugs: well youre lucky if i argue with my DH he just stirs me up more!! so i have to calm myself down...:wacko:


----------



## pickle76

Ah I'm glad things are ok Never! What a sweetie your DH is!

Dandy - really hope you feel better soon. I'm gonna give your body a talking to and tell it to play nice!


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> oh god here comes my waterworks :cry: DH and i have been talking/arguing for like 30 minutes. i'm sensitive sally and i can fight about the color of the sky, lol. well, at the end i'm :cry:ing because i miss home. how all that came about, i don't know.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Being away from home, being away from DH, and TTC are all stressful situations. I hope you got a good night's sleep and feel better in the morning!



Courtney1020 said:


> Ok ladies, I have a question that I am sure has already been answered, but I don't have the time or patience to read through over 900 pages lol. So my question is:
> 
> Can you have a positive OPK after you have already had the temp shift indicating ovulation?

Yes, you can still have high LH levels after ovulation is confirmed by a temp shift. I ov'ed on the day of my first OPK and then had 4 + opks after, but I had a clear thermal shift.


----------



## moochacha

dandybrush said:


> ok so i didnt bother temping this morning, think i had a temperature, have been sleeping most of the day feel really fluey :(
> 
> so i took 3000mg of vit c yesterday and have noticed an increase in CM :shrug: not sure if its gonna work :cry: might have to try the parsley next

I'm sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

pickle pickle pickle! are you here??? found something crazy out!


----------



## pickle76

Hey I'm here! What have you found out?


----------



## nevertogether

PM'ed you


----------



## dandybrush

ok so getting ready for work, feeling mediocre :/

temp was really high so FF didnt put it in, due to another crappy night sleep and temping after only 1 hour of sleep :(

im gonna try 4000mg of vit c in the next few days when im feeling better then ill give the parsley a whirl


----------



## nevertogether

sorry to hear it's no going to great dandy, hope the AF shows for you so you can get your next cycle started right honey :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx never

I know i keep going on about it.. but im just feeling so down :(

I was at the newsagent the other day and saw a pregnancy magazine, I so cant wait to be pregnant i feel so hopeless, next cycle im gonna be on vitex, macca and soy and see if i can kick start some eggies, what were the early days never i should take soy? i was gonna do 3-7 but maybe if i go with the early days then i can give the eggies a better chance?


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - 

no need to apologize for being down. i'm the same way, and have been, and these girls have been nothing but supportive. i'm just hoping you get your :bfp: very soon honey.

as for the supplements, you don't need to take soy & vitex on the same days as they counteract each other. so remember that. CD1-5 are the early days that are supposed to give you more eggies, which i think is also the days that linny used too when she got her :bfp: on her first cycle using soy. so it's worth a shot honey!

they are setting off fireworks here in mannheim tonight and it's so annoying. i'm glad i decided to not go to sleep early because it's 11pm here and they are so loud. it made my dog go into protect mode and i jumped! just wish they would stop. sheesh.


----------



## pickle76

Dandy - :hugs::flower::hugs::flower: Wish I could help, but am thinking of you xx

and one for you too Never! :flower:


----------



## dandybrush

I love fireworks!! sorry they are keeping you up though :hugs: 

what kind of dog do you have? i cant remember if you told me

thanx for telling me about the vitex and soy together, so soon as i can buy them ill start on the vitex and maca and then when cd 1 comes round ill stop the vitex and do the soy for 5 days then back on the vitex, it wont counteract then? or should i have a bigger break between them?

im liking your chart never, fxed you get your BFP this time round :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx pickle

i really hope the vit c works next time round, im gonna go from 3000mg to 4000mg next time, cause the parsley sounds disgusting :sick:


----------



## pickle76

Lol I've not heard about parsley. Is it dried, and do you have to chew it or something?! xx


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - i'm not sure if you need more of a break between the two. perhaps try to post a thread about it? i'm sure someone is bound to know.

i have a boxer :)


----------



## dandybrush

from what i have read you boil water put the parsley in let it sit for 30mins strain then drink...:sick: or you can also make a tampon like thing and put it up near your cervix...wont do that, or i have found someone who posted this: 
ok so you take about 2 Tsp. of shredded up parsley (or fresh from the store would be the best)
put it in water then either bring the water to a boil or stick in the microwave for about 2 minutes. let it sit for about 30 minutes (the longer it sits there the better)

then strain it, you can add some ginger to it also (which will help the inducing part) and some honey to sweeten it. sorry it doesnt taste the best but it will work.


----------



## dandybrush

naw never boxers can be so cute :) I know some ugly/nasty ones which put me off the breed for a while, then i met the cutest boxer puppy that wiggled up to everyone, was adorable :)


----------



## pickle76

Hmmm no that doesn't sounds v nice does it Dandy?! I'd try the other things 1st!


----------



## dandybrush

well thats why im trying the vit c...:shrug: but if it doesnt work...


----------



## pickle76

Well I really hope it does work. How long have you been taking it? And how long is it supposed to take to have an effect?


----------



## nevertogether

i hope it works too! did candy give you the info? it seems to always work for her before.


----------



## dandybrush

she told me to only take it for 1 day...so i took 3000mg on saturday and noticed an increase in CM on sunday, but no AF :shrug: so when im over this flu im gonna go up to 4000mg she said thats the max i should go and try again, if nothing then maybe i should go and see if i can get a stronger vit C :shrug: she said to make sure its pure and has nothing else in it...i cant tell if mine does or not :shrug: so might have to go to the chemist to look


----------



## nevertogether

well, she's the expert on it so i would definitely say listen to her :thumbup: and if all else fails, definitely check the chemist, then go the other route that doesn't sound pleasant.


----------



## pickle76

Ah I see...


----------



## dandybrush

lol no it doesnt sound pleasant :) fxed...for myself lol


----------



## impatient

Yay!!!!! Congrats Pickle!! So happy for you!


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies -

had to run about 6 miles this morning, ugh, wanted to die! i had to tell my partner *we ran with buddies from the platoon* that i might be pregnant and i wasn't trying to over exert myself. he is now the only person besides you girls and my hubby that know we might. those guys are like my brothers though and he gave me his word he wouldn't tell. we still finished 3rd out of the platoon too which was ahead of about 4 or 5 other groups. 

temp was adjusted today. 98.3 when i woke up at 2:55 and couldn't go back to sleep until 3:30 and woke up at 5:00 and it was 98.4. adjusted it and average came to 98.56. either way 98.3, 98.4 or 98.56 is good :) it feels like AF is going to hit any minute though. i'm so scared my temp the next day or two will drop and i will be shattered. :cry:


----------



## nevertogether

oh, and lots of CM this morning. so much that i felt it come out (TMI) and thought AF had started!

last but not least, i think i haven't been sleeping well because i haven't been working out. let's hope i sleep well tonight!


----------



## mrskcbrown

nevertogether said:


> hey ladies -
> 
> had to run about 6 miles this morning, ugh, wanted to die! i had to tell my partner *we ran with buddies from the platoon* that i might be pregnant and i wasn't trying to over exert myself. he is now the only person besides you girls and my hubby that know we might. those guys are like my brothers though and he gave me his word he wouldn't tell. we still finished 3rd out of the platoon too which was ahead of about 4 or 5 other groups.
> 
> temp was adjusted today. 98.3 when i woke up at 2:55 and couldn't go back to sleep until 3:30 and woke up at 5:00 and it was 98.4. adjusted it and average came to 98.56. either way 98.3, 98.4 or 98.56 is good :) it feels like AF is going to hit any minute though. i'm so scared my temp the next day or two will drop and i will be shattered. :cry:

I hope this is it for you Never. I dont want you to be shattered!:hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

I hope it happens for you Never. :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

I have everything crossed that this is your month Never!!! :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Couldn't wait to see what your temp did today Never - hooray! It's ok I've had a serious word with AF and BANNED her from showing. Seriously though I really and truly hope this will be your BFP xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Firedancer41

nevertogether said:


> hey ladies -
> 
> had to run about 6 miles this morning, ugh, wanted to die! i had to tell my partner *we ran with buddies from the platoon* that i might be pregnant and i wasn't trying to over exert myself. he is now the only person besides you girls and my hubby that know we might. those guys are like my brothers though and he gave me his word he wouldn't tell. we still finished 3rd out of the platoon too which was ahead of about 4 or 5 other groups.
> 
> temp was adjusted today. 98.3 when i woke up at 2:55 and couldn't go back to sleep until 3:30 and woke up at 5:00 and it was 98.4. adjusted it and average came to 98.56. either way 98.3, 98.4 or 98.56 is good :) it feels like AF is going to hit any minute though. i'm so scared my temp the next day or two will drop and i will be shattered. :cry:

Aw, try not to stress too much--I have everything crossed for ya!!! :friends:

Also, if you already regularly exercise/run/whatever, you should be fine, even while pregnant (unless you had some other condition that prohibited you from doing so). With my last pregnancy, I worked out until about 32 weeks, and it was by far my healthiest, easiest of the 4. Once pregnant you should keep your heartrate at or below 140bpm, but if it were such early days it wouldn't cause a problem if your rate was higher.

With that being, said, I need to drag my arse to the gym now before it gets too late!! :)


----------



## nevertogether

thank you so much for that advice lisa, that really helps to ease my mind for sure. i love running so it's good to know i won't have to completely stop it.

you all are such an awesome group of girls, i really don't know what i would do without ya'll support!


----------



## pickle76

Hi Never! I feel the same - I'm so glad I found this thread and all you girls. It's stopped me going crazy! xxx


----------



## nevertogether

how ya feeling today pickle?


----------



## pickle76

SOOO much better thanks. It's much cooler here for the first time in ages, and raining and it's so much fresher. So no headache today, and lots more energy and only a couple of times of feeling a bit nauseous! So have managed to get some work done and actually feel mostly normal again!

Glad you managed your run today! Your chart is so different at 12 DPO to other months! Never - I can't wait to see if its a BFP! xx


----------



## nevertogether

i can't either. i'm anxious right now to see my next two days temps to see if it changes O date. i'm pretty confident it will. then it will just be a matter of waiting how many days to test, haha.

glad to hear the weather is better and your spirits are up. hope it stays that way!


----------



## pickle76

Hmmm yeah I'd forgotten about that! I've got no patience - was going to try and be patient for you lol. (see my PM though...)


----------



## pickle76

How's everyone else today?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Pickle, Im fine. Just tired as ever. Im always just so tired these days.

Looking good nevertogether.:thumbup:


----------



## pickle76

Yeah you must be! Hugs to you xx


----------



## nevertogether

thank you mrskc :hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

I'm pretty good. My interview time for Thursday got changed from 0900 to 1330 so I'm pretty happy about that. THEY called and changed it so it didn't look bad on me. LOL DH has to be at work at 9 so 1330 means I won't be rushing trying to get Muffin up and to a sitter and DH to work early all in time for me to be there a half hour early. Woot.


----------



## pickle76

Ah that's good Cornbread. What's your interview for? xx


----------



## Cornbread

pickle76 said:


> Ah that's good Cornbread. What's your interview for? xx

Customer Representative for Southwest Airlines.


----------



## pickle76

Oh wow! Hope the interview goes well! And glad all the details beforehand got sorted - at least you won't be in a flap from that point of view! Let us know how you get on....xxx


----------



## nevertogether

morning pickle :hi: i pm'ed you again..about to leave for work.. you ladies have a GOOD day!


----------



## mrskcbrown

nevertogether said:


> morning pickle :hi: i pm'ed you again..about to leave for work.. you ladies have a GOOD day!

Never: Did you change your O date? I see your ticker says 10dpo? Just curious. FxD.:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

mrskc - i put in high temps for the next couple of days on FF to see what it would do, haha. i guess to see if it would flash pregnant or something :haha: and instead it changed my O date to CD20. which actually makes sense since my OPK's went negative at CD21. so i changed it to CD20 and cover line to 97.6 (just what FF did when i put in the days of high temps)..which is why it is showing me 10DPO now. going to wait it out 4 more days and see if either a :bfp: comes or AF shows. hoping for the :bfp: but i'm a bit discouraged..


----------



## Cornbread

Good luck Never!!!


----------



## Cornbread

Since I'm temping from CD1 this time, can someone look at my chart and reassure me that it looks okay? I think it looks similar to what last months chart looked like before OV so I'm hoping I'll have a "regular" cycle this month and maybe even get a BFP!


----------



## pickle76

Hey Cornbread,

Yep looks ok to me - quite big jumps in temp but if that's usual for you then would seem fine. And yes looks similar to last cycle so hope you ov and catch that eggy! Am hoping for you! xx


----------



## pickle76

Hey Never, you ok? Have sent you a lil' message...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Never: I like how your chart looks now. I think you did O on the day selected. Now you are 13dpo which I think is right. When are you testing?

Pickle: How are you feeling? Have you been to the Drs?

Cornbread: its looking right on!

Hope everyone is well!:hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Hi mrskcbrown!

I'm not too bad thanks. Been feeling sick in the mornings and during night, and still a bit crampy off and on, with sore boobs again now. But generally ok! Not teary and emotional and spotty like I thought I would be lol! I have a midwife appt. for 11th Aug, but will be seen at the diabetic clinic much sooner than that. I'm waiting for my regular specialist nurse to get back from holiday and then I'll be seeing her. The last time I POAS the link was really dark so I'm very pleased about that! Still can't quite believe it though.....

I guess I should move over to the 1st Tri thread...I just like it here. It's very quiet at the moment though - hope nobody minds me being here. I am still temping if that counts!

How are you? xx


----------



## moochacha

Nice signs Pickle :happydance: When is your EDD?


----------



## Cornbread

Pickle, I think we've already established that a BFP does not mean people have to leave. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

pickle - i'm fine hun thanks for checking :hugs: messaged you back. definitely NOT mad at you! 

mrskc - temp is coming down a bit, and i've started AF with high temps before (98's) so just waiting to see what happens. if O is right at CD17 then i should start spotting today and AF tomorrow. thanks for the support :hugs:

chart is starting to look a lot like past cycles, as far as right before AF so i'm preparing myself for the :witch: at this point.


----------



## moochacha

Hehe pickle I'm staying here until I bring these babies home!!! Then I might as well stay here after that because we might as well TTC straight after since its taken forever to get a sticky bean. lol

Never your chart is looking awesome!!!


----------



## moochacha

Even though theres a slow decline those temps are still high! Fx for you hun :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

pickle76 said:


> Hi mrskcbrown!
> 
> I'm not too bad thanks. Been feeling sick in the mornings and during night, and still a bit crampy off and on, with sore boobs again now. But generally ok! Not teary and emotional and spotty like I thought I would be lol! I have a midwife appt. for 11th Aug, but will be seen at the diabetic clinic much sooner than that. I'm waiting for my regular specialist nurse to get back from holiday and then I'll be seeing her. The last time I POAS the link was really dark so I'm very pleased about that! Still can't quite believe it though.....
> 
> I guess I should move over to the 1st Tri thread...I just like it here. It's very quiet at the moment though - hope nobody minds me being here. I am still temping if that counts!
> 
> How are you? xx

Im doing good. No m/s really for me but I have sore boobs and some cramping every now and again. I stopped temping the day I got af and I will plug in a temp every now and again. I dont like the up and down of temping, it would drive me :wacko:, so I had to stop:haha:.

Glad you are well!:hugs:


----------



## moochacha

mrskcbrown said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Hi mrskcbrown!
> 
> I'm not too bad thanks. Been feeling sick in the mornings and during night, and still a bit crampy off and on, with sore boobs again now. But generally ok! Not teary and emotional and spotty like I thought I would be lol! I have a midwife appt. for 11th Aug, but will be seen at the diabetic clinic much sooner than that. I'm waiting for my regular specialist nurse to get back from holiday and then I'll be seeing her. The last time I POAS the link was really dark so I'm very pleased about that! Still can't quite believe it though.....
> 
> I guess I should move over to the 1st Tri thread...I just like it here. It's very quiet at the moment though - hope nobody minds me being here. I am still temping if that counts!
> 
> How are you? xx
> 
> Im doing good. No m/s really for me but I have sore boobs and some cramping every now and again. I stopped temping the day I got af and I will plug in a temp every now and again. I dont like the up and down of temping, it would drive me :wacko:, so I had to stop:haha:.
> 
> Glad you are well!:hugs:Click to expand...

Hehe I'm the same I had a massive dip on my chart after my bfp and decided temping was doing my head in. We have enough to worry about right?! :hugs: Glad you're not getting any ms!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yeah Im happy about that Moochacha. I hope you get better so you can get off bed rest and enjoy your twin pregnancy. My BFF just had twins in May and its more than a handful. She says its a work in progress. She is a single parent too! At least you will have loving help from the hubby:flower:. Yeah the charting would have me:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## pickle76

moochacha said:


> Nice signs Pickle :happydance: When is your EDD?

Thanks Moochacha. Oh I love your scan pic! It made me well up! I haven't seen a doc yet. My GP wasn't bothered until I hit 8 weeks and I can't see my specialist nurse for at least another 10 days! But FF gives 22nd March. That would be so nice as my birthday is 10th March and DH 19th March. Although would be an expensive birthday month ....lol.


----------



## pickle76

Cornbread said:


> Pickle, I think we've already established that a BFP does not mean people have to leave. :hugs:

Thanks - sorry was having a crazy paranoid day yesterday! Maybe it's the hormones hehe xx


----------



## pickle76

mrskcbrown said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Hi mrskcbrown!
> 
> I'm not too bad thanks. Been feeling sick in the mornings and during night, and still a bit crampy off and on, with sore boobs again now. But generally ok! Not teary and emotional and spotty like I thought I would be lol! I have a midwife appt. for 11th Aug, but will be seen at the diabetic clinic much sooner than that. I'm waiting for my regular specialist nurse to get back from holiday and then I'll be seeing her. The last time I POAS the link was really dark so I'm very pleased about that! Still can't quite believe it though.....
> 
> I guess I should move over to the 1st Tri thread...I just like it here. It's very quiet at the moment though - hope nobody minds me being here. I am still temping if that counts!
> 
> How are you? xx
> 
> Im doing good. No m/s really for me but I have sore boobs and some cramping every now and again. I stopped temping the day I got af and I will plug in a temp every now and again. I dont like the up and down of temping, it would drive me :wacko:, so I had to stop:haha:.
> 
> Glad you are well!:hugs:Click to expand...

Glad you're ok, and glad no M/S. I will def stop temping at some point but right now I find it reassuring. Although my temps have been quite stable, so don't know how I'd feel if they dropped lots! Maybe I'll wean myself off gradually hehe :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

my birthday is 10 march too pickle


----------



## pickle76

Noooo! That's so weird! xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Well ladies, I rang the hospital again today as I felt a bit fobbed off by the random woman who called me back on Mon. The usual lady I spoke to today said I should have been booked in for my first antenatal appt and didn't know why I hadn't been! So I have my 'booking in' appt on 28th and then a 6 week scan on 29th! (As I'm diabetic, they scan you early). Ooh I'm so excited and scared!


----------



## nevertogether

yup, very weird pickle! :) glad you got your appointment scheduled. 

i'm kind of confused about today's temp. how was it 98.1 at 2:45am and then 98.1 at 5:00am too? wish i would stop waking up, but this time i didn't stay awake. i woke up, took the temp because i was awake, and fell right back asleep.


----------



## pickle76

I found that I woke up bang on 4.15am every single day! So I would take my temp then and again when I woke up as usual, and I often found they were the same or very similar. So I don't think it's that odd, don't worry. It's annoying that you don't know what it would be without you waking up at 2.45am. But I guess that if you're waking up most mornings like that, there is at least some consistency to the pattern!


----------



## nevertogether

glad to know it's no weird at least :)


----------



## pickle76

Never, I'm off out soon to go babysitting so won't be around tonight. I'll be thinking of you though and will catch up with you tomorrow. Can you do something nice tonight and get some munchies and have a long hot bath and watch a film or something? Try and take your mind off things? Hard I know when it's all you can think about....xxxxx


----------



## nevertogether

babysitting, sounds fun :) yes, i've already started eating muffins. hehe. spaghetti for dinner. talking to DH. going to watch some online TV and then a movie. have a great night pickle!


----------



## pickle76

Ah that sounds good hehe. Thanks - I'm too tired to look forward to babysitting actually so the challenge will be to stay awake! Ok you have a good night too. Hugs xx


----------



## impatient

Goodluck Never!!! FX


----------



## Cornbread

Never, did you test yet?


----------



## zeezee

hey all you charting experts, I am wondering whether someone might look at my chart and see what you think - everything seems weird this month!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f2a4f

Thanks sooooo much.

Z
xx


----------



## pickle76

Hi zeezee,

Well it looks like you could have ov'd CD12. It would fit with most of your signs, and be a similar pattern to last cycle. I guess a few more days temps will confirm it. Hope this is your month! xx


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls, well thought AF started today..which i do believe she has. put in a tampon right before PT just in case and had some brown discharge, put another in and thought i felt like i had started all day but just a little more brown discharge. guess she is rearing up to come full force tomorrow..ahh. i'm very sad about it, but what can i do. i guess just gear up for november.


----------



## pickle76

Oh Never I'm really sorry to hear that (although I'm still hoping she doesn't actually show). November must seem like such a long time away, but to be positive, we actually conceived on our second month of TTC with everything being ok. What I mean is, our second month after I started ov'ing again, and after our month off because of the breast lump. And I really believe temping and OPK's were what got us here. So I think you have a great chance next time. But I know that's not really a consolation right now. I'm thinking fo you lovely lady xxxx


----------



## zeezee

pickle76 said:


> Hi zeezee,
> 
> Well it looks like you could have ov'd CD12. It would fit with most of your signs, and be a similar pattern to last cycle. I guess a few more days temps will confirm it. Hope this is your month! xx

Thanks so much pickle - I hope so! I had IUI on CD11, so the timing would be almost perfect.


----------



## nevertogether

thank's pickle. i thought i had a great chance this time, because i had everything down to a T. i've spent the last three months doing temps, OPK's, researching, taking supplements, etc, to make sure everything was great. so i'm honestly not that confident it will even happen in november. hate to say that and sound like a pessimist, but i really don't think it will. i've always been very regular and NEVER on birth control so i feel like the only thing stopping me right now is something i'm just not seeing. :shrug: it really hurts that DH already has two children and i can't even start our family. :cry: i think that is the hardest part for me.. that he so easily got two different girls preggo and he's been with me for over two years and nothing.. :cry: not even a scare, ever.


----------



## pickle76

zeezee said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Hi zeezee,
> 
> Well it looks like you could have ov'd CD12. It would fit with most of your signs, and be a similar pattern to last cycle. I guess a few more days temps will confirm it. Hope this is your month! xx
> 
> Thanks so much pickle - I hope so! I had IUI on CD11, so the timing would be almost perfect.Click to expand...

Oh I really hope so zeezee! xx


----------



## pickle76

Never, I think you're completely normal for feeling sad and pessimistic right now. Especially because you don't have a chance every month like lots of us. The month before my breast lump I felt like there was something wrong with me - we had BD covered, I'd definitely ov'd, we used a bit of Conceive Plus (Preseed) and I'd been looking after myself, so I just couldn't understand why we couldn't have conceived!

It could take a few cycles for you to get that BFP or it could just as easily happen in Nov. You know that DH's sperm is good, and you're fit and healthy and doing all you can to improve your chances. I feel really positive for you as I really think it'll happen.

Wish I could make you feel better xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nevertogether

you do make me feel better pickle! trust me! well, november will be our fourth TTC cycle. before that we were NTNP for a very long time. november seems to be his lucky month since his kids were born august 27 and sept 7 :haha:


----------



## pickle76

Well you never know then! The thing with NPNT is that it would be SO easy to miss it each month. I really do feel it'll happen for you!

Gotta go but will be back later this evening. Take care xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Never sorry to hear about possibly having AF. I think once you and DH are together on more of a regular basis you will catch the eggy. I tried for 15 months and we are together just about everyday! I got pregnant on second month of charting. Its ok to sound pessimistic, we've all been there. Im believing for a November BFP.:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

never :hugs: so sorry you did everything you could, it just wasnt meant to be (still waiting for full AF to show first)

try not to feel bad, I know its hard (i feel bad constantly atm) but you did everything you could


----------



## moochacha

I'm sorry Never :(!!! Pickle is right hun I really feel positive that this will happen for you hun!!! and more than once.  Ahhhh :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

:hugs: Never :hugs:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nevertogether

:) i'm really excited now though at least to get an appointment and get things figured out at home. plus i got promoted. i don't have much in my life to be sad about right now, i love it. i have an amazing hubby, great job, and my kid dog! we want a :baby: so bad..but at least now DH will DEFINITELY be home for a :baby:'s birth. looking at the upside :)


----------



## pickle76

Oh Never, that's a great attitude and way of thinking xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nevertogether

plus i have YOU to stalk now and make sure pickle bean is OK and hopefully foxy if she ever comes back, man. miss you foxy!!!


----------



## pickle76

Awww Pickle bean! I love that! 

And yeah - we miss Foxy! FOOOOOOXXXXXYYY!


----------



## Cornbread

Good job Never on getting promoted! :hugs:

How's everyone doing? I wasn't on yesterday b/c I had my job interview and got no sleep the night before b/c of paperwork and Corn Muffin waking up so I crashed yesterday as soon as we got home. The interview went great, as long as I pass the drug test and background stuff I'll be getting hired!

I'm frustrated b/c 2 days in a row I missed getting temps. Ergh.


----------



## pickle76

Ooh yeah meant to say congrats Never!

And really pleased it went well for you Cornbread!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi:


----------



## pickle76

Hey Foxy! How are you? It's been very quiet here without you! Hope you had a good break xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi pickle

I had a nice break thanks. Sorry, I've been taking a break from bnb and temping this cycle. Going back to complete basics in preparation for our appointments next month.

I'm totally fed up with TTC at the moment, so keeping my negativity as far away from here as possible :D

How are you doing?


----------



## pickle76

Ah Foxy...don't blame you for having a break from the whole temping thing. Do so hope the appt comes around quickly - or seems to if you know what I mean. 

Please don't stay away if you're feeling negative. I don't mind hearing you have a rant and I'm sure that goes for most people. We're all here for each other...

I'm not too bad thanks. Had awful cramps last night to the point where I thought it was all over. But passed in 10 mins and no bleeding so am hoping all's ok. Have been waiting for a call from hospital all morning but nothing and now leaving for work. And I've lost 6 lbs in 2 weeks so want to speak to someone about that too....So all in all doing ok but bit anxious.....

Hugs to you Foxy xx


----------



## pickle76

ps. I'm quite proud of myself - I didn't temp this morning! First time without it and I survived lol. Perhaps I can quit cold turkey after all hehe


----------



## dandybrush

never :hugs: maybe the BFN was for the best this time round then :) it will happen at the right time for you i reckon

:wave: foxy

:wave: pickle

well i wont be on much this weekend got my MIL's 50th party tonight and sleeping at my parents house after that so have a great weekend everyone


----------



## dandybrush

oh cornbread forgot to say congrats on the good interview :) hope you pass the rest also


----------



## pickle76

Hey dandy! Have a great weekend! xx


----------



## nevertogether

that's the way i'm trying to look at it too dandy.

cornbread - also forgot to say good job on the interview! those jobs pay pretty well!

morning pickle :hi:


----------



## moochacha

Well girls I've been finding it hard to say this for the last few days but I had a incomplete spontaneous miscarriage. It's been really hard on me but everyone is supportive. I feel like a failure especially on here that's why its taken me a few days to tell everyone on baby and bump because I know that for some my pregnancy gave them hope and I really hate for them to stop believing that it will happen for them or for me.

I go in for a D&C tomorrow and wont know much of the details till about a week after the D&C they need run a million and one tests. Even though this has happened to us I've had a few days to turn it over in my mind even though the last few days have been really hard for me I can see the positive side. I have seen the best FS/GYN in Melbourne and he is running karyo testing on DH and I. We seen him again in another three weeks, I'm also seeing the specialist team at the hospital and hopefully they can refer me to Marci hospital in a few months because they have the best recurring miscarriage team in the whole state (YAY) my insurance covers me for everything fertility wise and will cover me to see the team at Marci as well. 

I'm just announcing on here because this is the thread I'm most active in so I hope this doesn't upset anyone or panic anyone. Chances are my eggs were faulty from the Clomid and because my ovaries were overstimulated (that's why I hemorrhaged).

I wont be temping for a while, there no use my cycle is so messed up right now anyway I wouldn't have a clue what CD I'm on and I wont be TTC for a couple of months until given the all clear from the FS. Though he said we can start trying straight away because he believes our MC's are just circumstances and he explain that a few years in womens lives they produce "Bad Eggs" and he really believes he wont find anything wrong with us during the testing. He will address my thicker blood and bloodclotting once he gets all the tests back.

Sorry for the long post and I'm going to thank you for your support and understanding in advance. :D :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Sorry for the typo's  I just wanted to get that post out of the way...

Oh and to add I think some people really don't know what to say. I think its nervous or something because I've had some really crappy comments the last couple of days from my friends.

1. "At least you know you can get pregnant" from a pcos friend who doesn't haven a partner and is in her 30's. Her doctor told her she won't ovulated on her own. Well news flash to her hasn't she heard of a stimulated cycle??? Yes I can "Get Pregnant" and easily it seems but I can't fricken understand how I can even start to fix what I'm going through! Unless we go down the surrogate mother option. How is that a good thing to say to someone? I'm sick of her always saying that to me just because she doesn't ovulate.

2. "Stop thinking about having a baby so much and it might happen" - Ok if I did that then why the hell do we need a medical system. There you go patients fuck treatment just will it to get better and it will. I believe is positive thinking but I also believe in realism and we need to actively take control of our medical conditions. lol

Ok rant over hehe


----------



## pickle76

Moo - I'm so so sorry to hear your news. I really feel for you and can't possible imagine what you've been through and how you feel. I know there are no words I can say to help (and I agree - people say the WORST things don't they?) but please know that I'm thinking of and praying for you. I'm glad you've now got such a good team who I hope can help you. You're so very brave and you deserve things to work out. Sending you huge hugs. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: :hugs: moochacha I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. I hope the medical teams can help you on tour way to a sticky bean. Take some time to heal both physically and mentally - I know you are strong woman and have a wonderful attitude during such difficult times.

Thinking of you x


----------



## dandybrush

oh mooch :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: soo soo sorry, but glad to hear you are getting the best possible treatment you can now and they will do their best to help you get another BFP :) :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm so sorry moo. you know we will all be here for you with anything and everything you need. no matter what it is! i hope that you can get something figured out soon! :hugs:


----------



## mandy121

moochacha im so sorry hunny .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

moo :hugs: I'm so sorry sweetie!! :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Lovin your banners Nicole :D


----------



## Firedancer41

:hugs: Rebecca, I am so sorry. And I'm sorry for the insensitivity you've experienced from friends. I do agree that sometimes it seems to be nerves for some; they just don't know the right thing to say, and in an attempt to say something, it comes out completely inappropriate.


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Lovin your banners Nicole :D

:) Thank you my dear..


----------



## Fish&Chips

So sorry to hear your news moochacha. :hugs: xxx


----------



## nevertogether

how is everyone?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Enjoying my more relaxed approach this cycle :)

How are you never?


----------



## nevertogether

i'm good. just hanging out on the boards. can't do much now that DH isn't here :shrug:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Aww must be so hard him being away. I have to say that I love my 'me time', but never get enough of it as OH is usually around when I'm home :haha:

I'm off to take my furbabies for walkies now, so I'll get some time to myself for a little while.

OH has his Police assessment day tomorrow - he's really nervous, but really excited and positive about it. I really hope he gets through to the next part as it's all he's ever wanted to do. It's a for the Special Constabulary which is voluntary (4 hours + per week), but they have teh exact same training and powers are paid police officers, so it's a great way for him to get into the role.

Gives us something else to focus on this month :)


----------



## pickle76

Hi Never and Foxy! Hope you're both ok. I'm not bad thanks Never xx


----------



## dandybrush

yep im ok, just waiting on this never ending cycle to END!!


----------



## pickle76

It surely can't be much longer til AF pays a visit Dandy! Hope not anyway....:hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

Moo, I'm so sorry. :hugs:

Never, I'm sorry you have to be away from him.

Foxy, glad you're enjoying the relaxed time. :)

Dandy, I hope AF shows soon for you or you get a BFP so you can be done with a ridiculously long cycle.


As for me, I think I'll be OV'ing in the next few days. CM is watery. Amd we BD'd this morning (very very early) so maaaybe we'll catch an egg this month.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck catchy that eggy Cornbread :)


----------



## pickle76

Yeah hope this is your month Cornbread! xx


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys since ive been on the maca i have noticed an increase in CM, i think the vitex makes me a bit dryer so maybe its working :) gonna buy the parsley today or tomorrow and try for AF :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

hope she shows soon dandy


----------



## dandybrush

I just realised its nearly 2 months since AF last cycle was almost 4 months...definately dont want to have to wait that long


----------



## parkgirl

Hello ladies. I'm new to charting, so I thought this might be a good place to be. I'm still a bit lost as far as reading your chart goes, but I'm getting better.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hi parkgirl there are a few girls on here who are good at reading charts :) have to say yours is looking good :thumbup:


----------



## parkgirl

dandybrush- Thanks for the welcome! I have to say that I am starting to enjoy charting. Gives me something to focus on during the 2ww. Plus, I never realized how fun it is to look at everyone's charts :blush:


----------



## dandybrush

lol yes i know what you mean, its interesting to see what happens and what temps get results etc...my chart is pretty boring atm :( no Ov or Af for feels like aaaggggeeesss :cry:


----------



## NicoleB

Hi girls how is everyone? 
I'm ok..just sittin back waiting for O. I dont really have time to think about it unless I'm here haha


----------



## dandybrush

hi nicole :wave: maybe i should stop thinking about mine...then maybe it would come...


----------



## NicoleB

that's what im hoping will happen for us..i've spent since December thinking about it..will not this cycle thankfully my kids are keeping me very busy. I'm temping and opkin but not thinking about it all the time.


----------



## nevertogether

my temps are already weird for this cycle, lol. they haven't gotten to my usual pre ov temps. still at 97.7. waiting sooooo patiently. just charting this cycle to make sure i'm ovulating, but that's it. hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Welcome parkgirl :) - I agree, your chart looks great.

Hey Nicole - glad the kids are keeping you busy. It's so hard to keep our minds off TTC.

:hi: never & dandy


----------



## dandybrush

foxy :wave: i agree it is hard...even when im doing other things its constantly on the back of my mind :(


----------



## NicoleB

parkgirl said:


> Hello ladies. I'm new to charting, so I thought this might be a good place to be. I'm still a bit lost as far as reading your chart goes, but I'm getting better.

Hi honey welcome!! Your chart looks great..


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Welcome parkgirl :) - I agree, your chart looks great.
> 
> Hey Nicole - glad the kids are keeping you busy. It's so hard to keep our minds off TTC.
> 
> :hi: never & dandy

Kids are keeping me on my feet for sure lol


----------



## NicoleB

nevertogether said:


> my temps are already weird for this cycle, lol. they haven't gotten to my usual pre ov temps. still at 97.7. waiting sooooo patiently. just charting this cycle to make sure i'm ovulating, but that's it. hope everyone is doing well!

I've noticed this cycle my temps started out and are stying higher then normal..I think its the heat here. we have central air and even with that on it gets kinda hot in here.


----------



## Cornbread

Are cramps a normal mid-cycle thing? My lower abdomen is KILLING me.


----------



## pichi

i used to get crampy when i was Ov'ing cornbread...


----------



## Cornbread

Maybe that's it. I dunno. All I know is it feels like my abdomen is trying to turn itself inside out. Mother heiffer!


----------



## dandybrush

yes cornbread same...when i do ov...


----------



## Cornbread

Hmm. Looking at my chart, last month my temp for the day I ov'd was the same as what it is today which, while not a huge dip is a little bit of a dip... won't that be interesting. Is it normal to always have the same temp on the day you OV? Is that a sign of OV'ing?


----------



## pichi

yeah it can be. you can see a slight dip before OV time so it might be a good sign for you :)


----------



## pickle76

Hi all,

Hope you're all ok. I've been lurking! Hope this is ov for you Cornbread!

Hi Never! How are you my lovely? xx


----------



## nevertogether

i'm okay honey. happy 5 weeks to you! i had dental surgery today. 5 implants put in and sinus augmentation. no fun. fixing to take my meds and watch movies. my cycle temps this cycle are so weird, lol, but whatever. hey i worked out that if i stay on track i will be ovulating end of november, beginning of december..right when i see DH. :yipee: funny though, if we conceive then EDD would be around august 24. which i think is funny since DH's kids were born august 27 & september 7. november must be his fertile month :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

My birthday is August 24 :yipee: :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

uh oh foxy - hoping that's a lucky day then! :hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

Had a lovely temp jump today after a dip yesterday, I'm hopeful that the next 2 days will keep going up. This could be it!!!


----------



## nevertogether

yay cornbread! :happydance: i'm pretty confident it is it hun!


----------



## pickle76

nevertogether said:


> i'm okay honey. happy 5 weeks to you! i had dental surgery today. 5 implants put in and sinus augmentation. no fun. fixing to take my meds and watch movies. my cycle temps this cycle are so weird, lol, but whatever. hey i worked out that if i stay on track i will be ovulating end of november, beginning of december..right when i see DH. :yipee: funny though, if we conceive then EDD would be around august 24. which i think is funny since DH's kids were born august 27 & september 7. november must be his fertile month :haha:

Thanks Never! It's been a worrying few days - the cramps were pretty bad every night, but no bleeding. But finally had a night without any and feeling ok now. Got an early scan for tomorrow but it'll prob be too early to see much anyway! Feeling much more hopeful though.

Urgh, hope you're feeling ok after your dental work. Yeah watching films sounds the best way to recover hehe!

November definitely sounds like the month! Hope your cycles and ov stay on track. And of course you'd have to name the baby after Foxy if it's born on the 24th Aug hehehehe!


----------



## pickle76

Ooh looks like could be ov Cornbread! xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all! Stopping by to send some :hugs:

Never: You had a lot of work done. I hope you feel better soon! I like that you worked out when you will be Oing, I now you will get that BFP!

Pickle: I hope you start to feel better soon. When we went for scan at 4w5d we saw nothing but a little dot. But 2 weeks later we saw HB and yolk sac. I cant wait to see what we will see tomorrow. Ill keep you posted.

Hope everyone is doing well!:hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

pickle76 said:


> Ooh looks like could be ov Cornbread! xx

I know, I'm thinking it probably is, and we BD'd a couple of times the days before and the day of so hopefully my chances are good.


----------



## parkgirl

FX for you Cornbread :dust:


My temps keep climbing, so that's good. I think. Not sure if it would look different either way at this point. Still having a good deal of CM.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Fantastic chart parkgirl :D


----------



## pickle76

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi all! Stopping by to send some :hugs:
> 
> Never: You had a lot of work done. I hope you feel better soon! I like that you worked out when you will be Oing, I now you will get that BFP!
> 
> Pickle: I hope you start to feel better soon. When we went for scan at 4w5d we saw nothing but a little dot. But 2 weeks later we saw HB and yolk sac. I cant wait to see what we will see tomorrow. Ill keep you posted.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!:hugs:

Thank you! I do feel much better today, so am less anxious about the scan tomorrow. I know we won't see a heartbeat this early, so I'll just be glad if they say everything looks normal! And my regular scan is next week so there's a chance we'll see a heartbeat then I guess! Will look forward to hearing how you get on! xx


----------



## pickle76

Cornbread said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh looks like could be ov Cornbread! xx
> 
> I know, I'm thinking it probably is, and we BD'd a couple of times the days before and the day of so hopefully my chances are good.Click to expand...

Yep - chances are good then! Hooray! xx


----------



## pickle76

Yeah that's a good looking chart Parkgirl! xx


----------



## Cornbread

FX for you too parkgirl.


----------



## nevertogether

wow - great chart parkgirl!

pickle - good luck at your scan today :)

foxy & nicole - :wave:

temp shot up to 98.2 today, but i'm assuming it's due to my dental surgery yesterday. probably going to be pretty high the next few days. dang surgery messing up my chart!


----------



## pichi

parkgirl that's a great looking chart :)


----------



## pickle76

Phew! Scan fine and everything developing where it should be! Couldn't see heartbeat but is too early and I already knew we wouldn't see that today. Doc wasn't worried about the cramping because the scan was fine and I've had no bleeding. So relieved. And should se heatbeat when go for my routine scan in 8 days. Really hope so!


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee:


----------



## parkgirl

pickle76 said:


> Phew! Scan fine and everything developing where it should be! Couldn't see heartbeat but is too early and I already knew we wouldn't see that today. Doc wasn't worried about the cramping because the scan was fine and I've had no bleeding. So relieved. And should se heatbeat when go for my routine scan in 8 days. Really hope so!

That's wonderful news!!


Hi to everyone else! Hope you all are having a nice week.


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Never and parkgirl! xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi Ladies how are all ya? Pickle I see congrats are in order!!!! YAY!!! Who else has gotten BFPs since I have been gone?


----------



## dandybrush

check out the list of baby names i have come up with :) 

https://www.babynames.com/namelist/9770139


----------



## Cornbread

dandybrush said:


> check out the list of baby names i have come up with :)
> 
> https://www.babynames.com/namelist/9770139

Nice! I like Abigail Paige.

I didn't know that tool was available. I'm working on my own name list :)


----------



## pickle76

Great names Dandy! xx


----------



## dandybrush

thanx i think my fav is abigail paige too...but my OH doesnt like abigail :( so might not get that one


----------



## Cornbread

Just wanted to say I got my CH. :yay: Now to see if they'll stay and not waffle like they did last cycle. :haha:


----------



## pickle76

Hooray Cornbread! xx


----------



## nevertogether

that's awesome cornbread! :dust:


----------



## dandybrush

:happydance: yay for your CH's :)

ok todays the day, i have heated up my first parsley tea and am going to try to induce a period, not looking forward to drinking it though :sick:


----------



## pickle76

Ooh let us know what it's like Dandy! Hope it goes down ok!


----------



## dandybrush

...me too, its just sitting atm to cool down a bit


----------



## nevertogether

oh dandy i hope it works!


----------



## dandybrush

ok had it, tasted kinda bleh i added apple juice to nicen it up, i think i stuffed it up anyway, i had less than half a cup as i had just had bfast and am always full after, but ill try again this arvo with more water and hope it all works for me :)


----------



## pickle76

Dandy :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Cornbread said:


> Just wanted to say I got my CH. :yay: Now to see if they'll stay and not waffle like they did last cycle. :haha:

Yay cornbread! I know you got your bding in too, so I hope you get a BFP!

@pickle: are you still charting? How have you been feeling?

@never: how are things?

@dandy: I hope that tea does what you need it to do. I dont know if I could drink it, but I guess its quicker than having it induced with meds from the DR!

Hope everyone is doing well!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hi mrskc! not bad. my temp FINALLY dipped into pre-o temps at CD8. so happy, because they were scaring me for a little bit. this period was very odd with brown blood and discharge only. i've been told if my next one is like this to go see the doctor, so that's what i'm going to do. actually, i plan to see a doctor anyway, just to get some blood work done and make sure everything is good on my end before DH and i get to try again in november. how are you?

morning everyone! :wave: hi pickle! so happy my face doesn't feel like crap this morning, haha.


----------



## Cornbread

So, I'm bored and torturing myself so I put in a due date calendar to see what my EDD will be if I get a BFP on this cycle. My EDD would be 10 days before Muffin's birthday. I started my period this cycle 10 days before I started the cycle I got pregnant with her on. Maybe that is a good omen, that I will get pregnant on the same cycle? Am I clutching at straws? :haha:

Oh, and here's my name list. https://www.babynames.com/namelist/9770208


----------



## pickle76

Hi mrskcbrown! I'm not too bad thanks. Have been having really bad cramping mainly at night for the last week. Have seen my doc who sent me for an early scan, and all seemed fine. I've had no bleeding and I'd expected some cramping, but I was just worried about how bad the cramps were. They didn't seem too concerned. I'm going back next week so hoping to see the heartbeat then. Apart from the cramps, I've just had sore boobs, and in the last day or so have been peeing a bit more and been a bit tired. Not as nauseous as I was so at least eating is a bit easier! How are you? When was you last scan?

Hey Never! Hehe glad your face feels bit better! And that your temps seem to have settled down.

Cornbread - nope, don't think that's crazy. Us women just do things like that don't we? Hehe. Hope this is your cycle!


----------



## jam-on-toast

HELP!!!

I need help, please.......

I'm charting and Temped after 1.5 hours sleep (longest block of sleep) but at 7.30 instead of 5.30pm - it was 36.31. 

Shall I use this as my temp for the day or use the BBT adjuster?????


----------



## pickle76

Meant to say mrskcbrown - no, have stopped temping! I thought it was best as I knew the first time I got a lower temp I'd freak out! Is nice to not have to do it, but still get withdrawal symptoms occasionally hehe x


----------



## pickle76

jam-on-toast said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I need help, please.......
> 
> I'm charting and Temped after 1.5 hours sleep (longest block of sleep) but at 7.30 instead of 5.30pm - it was 36.31.
> 
> Shall I use this as my temp for the day or use the BBT adjuster?????

I think I'd be tempted to leave it as it is. If you'd had more sleep at 7.30 then maybe use the adjustor, but as you'd only had 1.5 hours at best it's difficult to adjust accurately. See what others think. And at least it doesn't give you a crazy reading - it's similar to the previous day. And you've got BD covered xx


----------



## dandybrush

haha cornbread you have a name Emily Michelle in there haha my name is emily and my sisters middle name is michelle haha thats cool :thumbup:


----------



## camishantel

can you ladies look at my chart and tell me what you think as this is my first month charting... also how does FF come up with the crosshairs and o day.. I have only been putting my temps in as I don't have a lot of CM at anytime except right after BD and I have trouble TMI reaching in their to find out what it looks like..


----------



## nevertogether

cami - do you take your temp the same time every day? there is a lot of open circles


----------



## camishantel

yes.. I do I was on vacation and sometimes it was within 5 minutes or 10 minutes and it still put the open circles


----------



## camishantel

once or twice it was a hour later I think but for the most part it is the same time ... well when I am not on vacation it is the same time...


----------



## nevertogether

temperatures at different times can affect it a lot, however. to answer your question. FF detects ovulation based on temperatures over all. it's nice to have CM entered and OPK's, but not completely needed. 

FF chooses your o day based on a thermal shift. based on your pre-ovulation temps FF picked 97.8 as your cover line which is the average of your pre-ovulation temps.

if you look most of your temps before the chosen day of ovulation are around 97.8 or lower. but on CD18 your temp jumped to 98.2 (which is above your cover line) and also .7 higher than your temp the day before. ovulation should be on the last day of your pre ovulation temps, which for you was CD17. 

now, to confirm the ovulation your temp must stay above your cover line for three days minimum. yours has for 8, which is why FF has given you crosshairs for ovulation on CD17. 

hope this makes sense. :)


----------



## camishantel

yes it does...thank you... but I am normally a 26 day cycle and my temp keeps rising is that a good thing? I am a little confused on all this


----------



## nevertogether

yes, it's supposed to rise. this part of your cycle (the luteal phase) your body is using progesterone instead of estrogen and higher temps are normal. it's a very good sign for you! :)


----------



## camishantel

ok I have also been told the day before you start your temp drops a lot.. well I am supposed to start tomorrow as I normally only have a 26 day cycle... so does your temp always drop or does this mean my cycle might be longer


----------



## nevertogether

well, you could have ovulated later than normal on this cycle. it would be nice to know how long your LP usually is, but since you haven't charted multiple months it's hard to know. if you knew your LP length, you could say okay i ovulated on this day so my period should be around this time. regardless of if you ovulated late or not, you would know when AF is due around about. but you don't. :shrug: your temp does usually drop before AF, and yours certainly isn't. if i were you, i would wait it out a few more days and see what your temperature does. if it keeps going higher, it would convince me to test, but if it starts to drop, it's usually not a good sign. you can look at my last months chart to give you an example if you would like.


----------



## camishantel

I will thanks.. but yes the last 9 months my cycle has been 26 days no matter what which would be tomorrow.. so who knows right


----------



## nevertogether

well, that seems like a pretty good sign for you :) i would say test tomorrow, since you are pretty confident that is when your AF usually starts. but that is up to you.


----------



## pickle76

Hi Cami,

Have just had a catch up and read all your posts. And I agree with everything Never has told you (Hi Never!). I guess you could have ovulated on cd9 - put a high temp in for cd 16 and see if FF changes your ov day. If so then i guess AF would be due v soon for you. And you could test! xx


----------



## Firedancer41

dandybrush said:


> check out the list of baby names i have come up with :)
> 
> https://www.babynames.com/namelist/9770139

Dandy, Abigail Paige was our girl name if Holden was a girl! And it is still our girl name for this baby :)


----------



## pickle76

What I meant by that was that cd16 is an open circle so the temp could have been off, and that would be the crucial one I think that could change your ov date x


----------



## pickle76

Hey Firedancer how you doing? xx


----------



## Firedancer41

pickle76 said:


> Hey Firedancer how you doing? xx

Hi Pickle, I'm good, how about you, hun? I have my first OB appt. Monday!


----------



## pickle76

Oh that's great. Let me know how you get on! I'm ok thanks. I have my first appt Wed as they see me earlier because of the diabetes. Although I did have to have a scan this week because of bad cramping but no bleeding. All was fine so that's good!

Feeling ok thanks just tired and crampy! xx


----------



## camishantel

ok so I did change that temp that day and yes then it moved it to cd9 as o... which means I would be 16dpo now... I don't know I was a hour off on taking my temp that day so who knows..


----------



## nevertogether

try using a temp adjuster to see what it might have been


----------



## camishantel

according to that it actually would have been lower


----------



## camishantel

however if I did o cd 9 which I might have then cd 16 could have been implantation dip right??? guess only time will tell.. might get a cheapie test or 2 after work and test in the morning if AF doesn't show


----------



## pickle76

Hmm well maybe leave things as they were originally and just see if or when AF arrives. You could try testing in a few days if AF hasn't showed...


----------



## pickle76

camishantel said:


> however if I did o cd 9 which I might have then cd 16 could have been implantation dip right??? guess only time will tell.. might get a cheapie test or 2 after work and test in the morning if AF doesn't show

Yes that's what I had wondered too...


----------



## dandybrush

hmm busy weekend...might not get any parsley in today, am having some twinges...either Ov or AF fxed!! ill have to go hard core on the parsley mon to wed and then im gonna stop and just wait :)

thats funny firedancer that we like the same name :)


----------



## pickle76

Here's hoping something's happening Dandy! xx


----------



## redrose27

Hello ladies 
I am new to temping and would like to know why the dip at 2 dpo. I have be ttc now for three or more years lost count. Any ways I never got any EWCM at all this cycle but on monday or tuesday my cervix was really high and soft. can you ladies look at my chart to see if it looks like I O'ed I know that ff said I did but I am not sure.
Thank you ladies


----------



## nevertogether

red - i was definitely say ovulation has occurred for you honey. i don't get much EWCM leadng up to O either, i get mostly watery. as for the dip at 2DPO, there is no problem with it. as long as your temp stays above the cover line after ovulation you are in the clear. it can even drop below once or twice, so don't worry about it too much!


----------



## redrose27

thank you nevertogether I was a little worried about it. but I think I will relax now. a little.


----------



## Cornbread

redrose27 said:


> Hello ladies
> I am new to temping and would like to know why the dip at 2 dpo. I have be ttc now for three or more years lost count. Any ways I never got any EWCM at all this cycle but on monday or tuesday my cervix was really high and soft. can you ladies look at my chart to see if it looks like I O'ed I know that ff said I did but I am not sure.
> Thank you ladies




redrose27 said:


> thank you nevertogether I was a little worried about it. but I think I will relax now. a little.

I'm confused. You have a pregnancy ticker in your siggy, did you already get a BFP?


----------



## redrose27

Hey Cornbread, No I have not got a BFP I wish LOL. My sister was playing around on here earlier so she must have done it. I didn't even notice it. So thank you for tell me. I feel realy embarsed now.


----------



## Cornbread

redrose27 said:


> Hey Cornbread, No I have not got a BFP I wish LOL. My sister was playing around on here earlier so she must have done it. I didn't even notice it. So thank you for tell me. I feel realy embarsed now.

NP, I was trying to figure it out. LOL


----------



## redrose27

Hey cornbread-
My sister said she was trying to find out how far a long she was in her cycle and didn't realize it got posted to my account she was trying to post to her account. But yes that would be crazy to get a BFP on 3dpo I would be over the moon.


----------



## Cornbread

Aaah! i'm going nuts wondering if I saw an implantation dip or if it's too early. Oi.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hey ladies....

I'm so confused AGAIN -What's new hey?!

So I temped twice this morning....I usually temp @ 5.30am but woke early.

1x: 4.40am - 35.61 - Takes away my CH's

2x: 8.40am - 36.52 - Moves CH to CD:10

So, I then adjusted the 8.40am temps and got 36.17 (Left time @ 5.30) so set my DPO @ 4 days.

I'm pretty confident that I actually OC'd when I did as I only really ever get the 2 days of EWCM and my symptoms lead me to confirm this?

Would you say that I should stick with what I have done here?

I'm really trying my best to figure out this whole charting and just when I think I might have it sussed, something else comes up and throws me way off track.

Thanks


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: ladies

Red - that's just a fallback and absoultely nothing to worry about as the other ladies have said :)

Jam - I'd stick with the adjusted temp and wait and see what tomorrow's temp does. You can always re-adjust today's if needs be. :)

Hope everyne is well.


----------



## Cornbread

Foxy, will you look at my chart pretty please and tell me what you think? *has ants in her pants*


----------



## foxyloxy28

looks ok to me Cornbread. Could well be an early ID today. A couple more temps should definitely give you a clearer picture :) I agree with FF at the moment for ov day.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Jam - I just had a play around with your 2 temps on the adjustor and you if use both temps, it gives an adjustment of 35.81 and if you use just the first temp (which is likely to be more accurate than the 8:30 one) you get 35.78.

Personally, I would use 35.81 and wait and see what your next few temps are. Maybe I just bare this is mind when you see your temps over the next few days. :)


----------



## pickle76

foxyloxy28 said:


> Jam - I just had a play around with your 2 temps on the adjustor and you if use both temps, it gives an adjustment of 35.81 and if you use just the first temp (which is likely to be more accurate than the 8:30 one) you get 35.78.
> 
> Personally, I would use 35.81 and wait and see what your next few temps are. Maybe I just bare this is mind when you see your temps over the next few days. :)

I agree with Foxy Cornbread, if that helps! x


----------



## Cornbread

Thanks! I have no doubts that cd 14 was ov day, i had symproms that lined up and my temp was the exact same as it was last month on ov day.


----------



## jam-on-toast

foxyloxy28 said:


> Jam - I just had a play around with your 2 temps on the adjustor and you if use both temps, it gives an adjustment of 35.81 and if you use just the first temp (which is likely to be more accurate than the 8:30 one) you get 35.78.
> 
> Personally, I would use 35.81 and wait and see what your next few temps are. Maybe I just bare this is mind when you see your temps over the next few days. :)

Thanks.

I've taken your advice and changed it for now. 

I'm still learning at every corner with all this and it's amazing how 1 hour can make a big difference to things.

I swear that I have Ov'd though, EWCM for only 2 days, twangs and really high pace and energy too.

I've had Creamy CM since and been bloated too.

Is it possible to Ov twice in one cycle?


----------



## pickle76

pickle76 said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Jam - I just had a play around with your 2 temps on the adjustor and you if use both temps, it gives an adjustment of 35.81 and if you use just the first temp (which is likely to be more accurate than the 8:30 one) you get 35.78.
> 
> Personally, I would use 35.81 and wait and see what your next few temps are. Maybe I just bare this is mind when you see your temps over the next few days. :)
> 
> I agree with Foxy Cornbread, if that helps! xClick to expand...

Doh! I meant that for Jam! xx


----------



## pickle76

Cornbread said:


> Thanks! I have no doubts that cd 14 was ov day, i had symproms that lined up and my temp was the exact same as it was last month on ov day.

Yeah looks right to me Cornbread! x


----------



## jam-on-toast

pickle76 said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Jam - I just had a play around with your 2 temps on the adjustor and you if use both temps, it gives an adjustment of 35.81 and if you use just the first temp (which is likely to be more accurate than the 8:30 one) you get 35.78.
> 
> Personally, I would use 35.81 and wait and see what your next few temps are. Maybe I just bare this is mind when you see your temps over the next few days. :)
> 
> I agree with Foxy Cornbread, if that helps! xClick to expand...
> 
> Doh! I meant that for Jam! xxClick to expand...


Cheers....Pickled!!! :thumbup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I believe it is possible to ov x2 in a cycle, but very rare.

This could just be a dip hun. Have you played aound with your temps for the next few days and see what FF says?

You can always adjust again once you see your temps over the next few days :)


----------



## OneSmallStep

This is me just starting out charting as of the 24th and my temp shows an upward trend. Allegedly I'm Oing right now so that's par for the course. This is all very very very interesting and I'm looking forward to more concrete results and the sort. Still hunting for the ideal prenatal. We plan on trying in August.


----------



## nevertogether

hope all goes well onesmallstep. best of luck!


----------



## OneSmallStep

thanks doll. You too! For sure!


----------



## nevertogether

ugh! i didn't sleep well last night. i finally fell asleep at about midnight. woke up at 2. fell right back asleep until 3. took my temp then because it was a pretty solid block of sleep since the wake up at 2, i fell right back asleep. temp was 98.1. fell back asleep. woke up at 4. fell right back asleep. woke up at 5. temp was 97.7. since i usually o about CD16/17/18 i'm probably just going to discard this temp altogether. sheesh.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi never.

I've been the same the past few days. I just can't sleep when I go to bed. then two early wake up calls from DD has thrown me off track.

My chart now has a huge dip in it on DPO: 4 - So, I guess I can call myself out for this month, right?!

And just when I was thinking I ha it covered! 

Hey ladies!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

not really jam. it could be an implantation dip! :D fingers crossed!


----------



## jam-on-toast

nevertogether said:


> not really jam. it could be an implantation dip! :D fingers crossed!

:wacko: Really? Wow, I thought that it would be far too early for on implant. 

Well, only time will tell hey! 

Cheers Never.xx


----------



## nevertogether

nope, actually if you can find mandy121 somewhere on here you will actually see she had a 4DPO implantation dip. i've heard you can get them that early. she might still have her chart. she too thought it was too early, and so did a lot of people, but she's i don't even know how far along now :)


----------



## Cornbread

I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I've been really tired the last couple of days, my cervix is closed up tighter than a clam (I can barely even feel the divot where the opening usually is even when it's just a slit), said cervix is higher than a kite, and I was a little queasy this evening and had hot flashes earlier. I know it can all be easily explained away but I would LOOOOOVE for this to be It. It's the perfect time to get pregnant b/c I'll give birth before it gets too hot and being big and pregnant in the summer in Central Texas just sucks royally.

For those who check your cervixes during your cycle, what does it usually feel like at this point?


----------



## jam-on-toast

Cornbread...

I'm still pretty new to this myself. I'm CD 14 and OV'd CD:9.

I found that on this cycle and my last that I've still been quiet high, medium and firm/medium.

Hope that helps?


----------



## Cornbread

jam-on-toast said:


> Cornbread...
> 
> I'm still pretty new to this myself. I'm CD 14 and OV'd CD:9.
> 
> I found that on this cycle and my last that I've still been quiet high, medium and firm/medium.
> 
> Hope that helps?

Well, it helps me keep me feet on the ground at any rate. :haha:


----------



## OneSmallStep

My temp is sitting unusually high. CD 16/17/18 is when I usually OV... We're at 99.5, 99.7, 99.4 which is interesting. Normally my temp sits around 98.8 So I guess we're par for the course. My cervix is higher then a kite and went from super soft and open to medium and sorta open... I'm still worried since when I MCed I actually delivered a complete unruptured sac... Makes me very concerned about my cervix integrity and the likes.... Is that a fair guess?


----------



## camishantel

just an update... temp rose todday after my dip yesterday and still no signs of AF even though I should have started yesterday at 9dpo... have short cycles 26 days... smells are getting to me and have to pee a lot but think that is because I have been super thirsty the last few days.,.if AF stays away calling dr tomorrow to see if they will do bloods being as I hardly ever pop positive on HPT's till really late


----------



## nevertogether

best of luck cami! i'm hoping you get that BFP!

onesmall - what cd are you on?


----------



## OneSmallStep

As of today I'm on CD19 since it's 2:47 on the 27th :)


----------



## pickle76

Jam, Cami and Cornbread - hoping to hear good news form you ALL soon!

OneSmallStep, are you able to post your ov chart here and we'll have a look?

Never - how are you hun? Your temps settled down again then? xx


----------



## OneSmallStep

Pretty much pointless since I only just started 3 days ago LOL!


----------



## pickle76

Ah ok lol! xx


----------



## pickle76

Well OneSmallStep, it sounds like you've already ov'd if you're past your normal ov days and your temp is higher than normal. And although I didn't check my cervix, if you look at other's charts, it often seems that their cervix goes high, soft and open around ov, then back to medium but sometimes still open etc etc after ov for a few days. So it sounds normal to me, but I guess those who do check their cervix may be able to tell you more.


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Hi Girls 

So wish i'd found this thread earlier! posted this thread on Sunday but so far havent really received much feedback so if any of you can help id be really greatful x

Hi Ladies 

This is the first month that I have been charting my temps and using opks and typically its all gone to pot at the crucial time 

My cycles are 26/27 days and on friday I left for a weekend away (CD12). Up to this point id been doing really well with the charting and using the opks twice daily, all with negative results. 
As I was sharing a room with mum it wasnt convenient to set the alarm for temping and because we were out all day both days i wasnt able to use the opks either. 

I havent been checking CM (thought it might have been too much too take in all on one cycle along with the charting and opks) but for a couple of days leading up to yesterday I had felt "the wet feeling you get before AF arrives" feeling and then today - sorry TMI alert - ive noticed a bit of white discharge in my underwear that feels sticky when touched. 

I used an opk as soon as i got home which was negative, not even a slight second line. 

The last opk i used was at approx 1pm on friday which was negative. 

Im assuming that im not ovulating today else surely id be having EWCM and not sticky discharge already? and If I ovualted yesterday then wouldnt fridays OPK have picked it up or would I have needed to do one later on also? and would the CM already have changed to sticky just one day later? 

Any info or ideas would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks ladies and to all 

PJ xxx 

Just to add to this and really confuse myself, I always set my alarm for temping at 8.30 but the past few days ive woken about 6.30 but then nodded off again till 8.30 and when ive taken my temps theyve been higher than all cycle. Im hoping this is the temp increase to confirm ovulation but could it be because i woke up earlier in the night ? so confused by all this :-( so any chance someone could check out my chart please? xx


----------



## OneSmallStep

I'd say you're right Pickle. Every other site such as MyMonthlyCycles.com that I use to keep track of my periods and the such have said I Oved on the 25th or 26th which explains the high temps that are now starting to drop back into the normal range. This is so new and so interesting!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey pjfunnybunny 

Sorry for the brief reply, I'm at work :(

Looks to me like it's possible that you ovulated either Sat or Sunday.

If you have VIP settings on your FF, you can use the temp adjuster for the temps which were taken at different times. :)

2 hours sleep shouldn't give too different a result hun. Wait and see what happens with your temps over the next few days. This should give you a clearer picture :)

Welcome to the thread ;)


----------



## Cornbread

Why did it change my CH when I put in today's temp? OV on CD 16 doesn't make sense at all. How do I make it go back to CD 14?


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Thanks Foxy x


----------



## dandybrush

Ok so spoke to my OH he wanted me to make an app before we go to vegas :) so ive made an app and am going to see the dr next wed before we fly out on the friday. Im gonna feel embarrased talking about this stuff to a person :blush:


----------



## pickle76

Cornbread said:


> Why did it change my CH when I put in today's temp? OV on CD 16 doesn't make sense at all. How do I make it go back to CD 14?

It does look more likely for cd16 Cornbread. Your overall temps from then are higher than previously...xx


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> Ok so spoke to my OH he wanted me to make an app before we go to vegas :) so ive made an app and am going to see the dr next wed before we fly out on the friday. Im gonna feel embarrased talking about this stuff to a person :blush:

Ah that's good Dandy! Don't be embarrassed....It'll be good to see what they say and hopefully get you on the road to some advice/help. Then you can go to Vegas happier! Hope so anyway - you've waited long enough!


----------



## jam-on-toast

dandybrush said:


> Ok so spoke to my OH he wanted me to make an app before we go to vegas :) so ive made an app and am going to see the dr next wed before we fly out on the friday. *Im gonna feel embarrased talking about this stuff to a person* :blush:

I know what you mean about this. :blush: It's strange actually speaking the words instead of typing them for a response!! :haha: I always feel weird talking about stuff to DH, half the time he says :shrug: ask your mates on the web site you use :dohh: men!

Hey everyone.

I had another Dip below cover again today (DPO:7), that's my 2nd after Ov'. the other was dpo:4 - Not even getting a little excited thinking it could be to do with Implant.

Would there be any other reason for 2 below cover dips? Or is it just a case of low hormones passing through????

xxxx Love to you all.xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Jam

It could be a case of hormones fluctuating. 

I think your next couple of days temps will be important in determing whether you have definitely ov'd. I think there is a chance that you may not have ov'd yet - although your cp and cm etc do indicate CD9, your following temps are kinda on a level with your pre-ov temps if that makes sense. Have you played around with your temps for the coming days to see if they are higher whether FF moves your ov date? 

Fertile CM marked today could indicate that you may be yet to ovulate.

Just a thought :)

P.S Don't worry about dips as they don't necessarily suggest anything either way. :)


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Hi All 

Sorry for sounding really dumb all the time :-( but i have some more questions 

Assuming I did ov on sat/sun as I expect I i may have when does FF confirm it? Or because I missed the two temps will it not confirm it at all ?

Also, I obv missed the two most important temps on sat/sun which im already beating myself up about and then had two high ones on monday and tuesday but today its dipped again, is this normal after ov?

Sorry for sounding stupid 

PJ xxx


----------



## nevertogether

pj - wish i knew hun. not good enough at charting just yet to know. foxy might. i would think it would take just a few more temps, but 96.9 is pretty low to be a post ovulation temp. so just not quite sure yet you have ovulated. :shrug:

:wave: hi girls. temp has been pretty much 97.3 since CD8. i've ready steady temps like this means stable hormones. hope that's true.. lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi:

PJ - FF may not detect OV as sat or sun due to the missing temps and no fertile cm recorded for OPKs etc, so it doesn't really have anything to go on.

FF usually detects ov after 3 or more sustained higher (than the majority of your previous temps)temperatures.

I would suggest seeing what your temps do over the next few days - if they are generally higher, then you could manually record ov for saturday and even put in a couple of fake temps on the sat / sun if you wanted to.

Yesterdays dip could be a fallback (normal) or an early ID, or it could be a pre-ov dip - a few more days temps should make this clearer.

Alternatively, you can just keep temping this cycle and see what happens but FF may not confirm for you. Next cycle, it'll probably make you more determined not to miss any temps - it gets addictive :)


----------



## pickle76

pjfunnybunny said:


> Hi All
> 
> Sorry for sounding really dumb all the time :-( but i have some more questions
> 
> Assuming I did ov on sat/sun as I expect I i may have when does FF confirm it? Or because I missed the two temps will it not confirm it at all ?
> 
> Also, I obv missed the two most important temps on sat/sun which im already beating myself up about and then had two high ones on monday and tuesday but today its dipped again, is this normal after ov?
> 
> Sorry for sounding stupid
> 
> PJ xxx


Yeah I think you're just going to have to see what the next few day's temps are. You can have dips after ov as long as the overall trend is higher than pre-ov. That's hard to tell on your chart yet. Being patient is so hard though! xx


----------



## pickle76

Hi Foxy! xx


----------



## pickle76

Hi Never! Yeah your temps are looking really stable! That's gotta be good! How are you? xx


----------



## moochacha

Hi ladies how are you all? 

Holy cow Dandy you're going to Vegas baby yeeeehaaaa!!! That's so totally awesome. Hope everyone is doing well, I've been in hospital all this time. Still really sick but ecstatic to be home. I got my first period after my D&C didn't have to wait that long, on CD2 so ill start using my Ovacue tomorrow morning and taking my temp. I'm not sure if I'll actually try this cycle, I'm probably to sick to BD but you what its like lol I'll probably see EWCM in 15 or so days and rape DH. lol

I have another FS appointment on the 11th to talk about the results of our genetic testing which we haven't done yet. 

Hope you're well :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Hi Moo! Lovely to hear from you! Glad you're home but sorry still feeling ill. Been thinking of you. You sound really positive so that's great - you take care of yourself! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: ladies

Moochacha - same day as my Fertility Specialist appointment. I'll be thinking of you :)

So sorry for everything you've been through and that you are feeling so ill. 

I think you're right though and the minute you see EWCM, you are not going to be able to stop yourself from jumping DH's bones :rofl:

Have you had any results back as to what caused the miscarriage and whether it will effect future pregnancies?


How are you pickle?


----------



## moochacha

Hey hey pickle!

Been thinking about you as well, I was really happy to see that ticker still in that siggy of yours when I signed in today. :D :happydance:

I don't have much to be not positive about, I have an amazing husband who has just booked an romantic getaway for our first year anniversary in sept, when I was in hospital I had my best friend and MIL sitting by myself from 8am till 9 pm hahah and then DH and our son all afternoon so I'm very loved and lucky. Also the plus size I lost over 20kgs in the last 19 days!! That's like 44 pounds hehe. I didn't even realize. 

How are you hun? Have you been getting any MS?


----------



## moochacha

Oh yeah I just noticed that!!! I'll be thinking of you as well. I don't know why but I still get really nervous with this new FS he's a bit of an egotistical jerk and I was going to dump him till I goggled his name and everyone in Melbourne loves him and raves on about how wonderful he is. He just banged on about my weight even though I'm in my healthy weight range and I've lost loads of weight this year. 

Are you nervous about your appointment hun?


----------



## moochacha

They keep referring to all my miscarriages as spontaneous and so far there's no real reason as to why I have been miscarrying. They keep telling me that like its good news, we still haven't got the results back from karyotyping testing which will really tell us if its genetics or what not. The hospital specialist said that in periods of our life every women produce "Bad Eggs" and then she said even with these investigations that over 60% of couples who do all the testings will never know why they have recurrent miscarriages. I do have thicker blood and a higher platelet count which can cause blood clots and cause the fetus to pass away. So my new FS might want to put me on some blood thinners.


----------



## pickle76

moochacha said:


> Hey hey pickle!
> 
> Been thinking about you as well, I was really happy to see that ticker still in that siggy of yours when I signed in today. :D :happydance:
> 
> I don't have much to be not positive about, I have an amazing husband who has just booked an romantic getaway for our first year anniversary in sept, when I was in hospital I had my best friend and MIL sitting by myself from 8am till 9 pm hahah and then DH and our son all afternoon so I'm very loved and lucky. Also the plus size I lost over 20kgs in the last 19 days!! That's like 44 pounds hehe. I didn't even realize.
> 
> How are you hun? Have you been getting any MS?

Ah am glad you've got people around you who really care. That means so much doesn't it? I really hope your appt goes well and this guy is good at his job even if his bedside manner is crap! Really looking forward to hearing how you and Foxy get on xx

I'm ok thanks. The bad cramping has finally stopped so I just feel tired and hungry with sore boobs now. That I can handle! No MS yet. I have my 6 week scan today so hoping everything's ok.


----------



## moochacha

Wooohooo 6 weeks scan, that's so exciting. I have everything crossed for you hun.


----------



## DaretoDream

6 week scan! WOOOO!


----------



## pickle76

Thanks girls - am now leaving! Speak later xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck pickle

Hoping you get some answers soon Moochacha :)

I'm very indifferent about my appointment. I have switched my emotions off in relation to TTC - probably not a good thing as I've been so down this last 2 weeks or so and I'm having a nightmare with my ulcerative colitis, but shutting off from TTC has lowered my stress levels in that respect.

OH has his SA this time next week, so that'll be a relief for him - he's dreading it. 

I'm not really sure what to expect from mine - I'm sure my weight will be mentioned, but that's ok, I'm expecting it and in fairness, I am well above a 'normal' bmi.


----------



## jwelmel

Hi Ladies...

I did not want to sound so self absorbed by noting each and every change in my chart and general tww, but i really would like some help here as i have pcos ,i did get a definite opk,and cramping and some watery cm on the Cd15,ff determined ov to be 17th,but my post ov temps are all over the place.

This is my second month of charting and havent been very religious in charting my pre ov temps cos of erratic schedules.

I would just like to know whether u think ive ovulated, or will i get a better picture only with more pre ov temps.Ive been having bad cramps since last night and im wondering whether ovulating late.Its so stressful.:nope:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I agree with FF hun. CD17 looks right to me and is in line with your +ve OPKs.

Post ov temps can fluctuate, so don't worry about that.

The best thing to do is try to temp at the same time each day and see what your chart does over the next few days.

It takes a little while to get to know your charting cycles, but don't worry - your chart looks fine.


----------



## jwelmel

Thanks a lot Foxy!!!I even took an opk today just to make sure im not getting any false lh surges...its definitely -ve..so its not ovulation cramps.
Im glad i did ovulate..cos as every day passes,it seems more doubtful:winkwink:IFYKWIM!!!

:thumbup: to u!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

I know what you mean :)

Best of luck for this cycle. :flower:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Any scan news pickle? x


----------



## pickle76

foxyloxy28 said:


> Any scan news pickle? x

Hey Foxy!

Not been home long...yeah it was fine! They could see a heartbeat easily via the abdominal scan! I thought they'd have to do an internal one like the one I had last week as it's still so early. But there it was! A little bean with an obvious heartbeat. It was wonderful. My diabetes results were better too so that was great. The only bummer was the consultant I saw. My usual one who I LOVE was with someone else so I had the locum and she treated me completely like a number without even letting me finish my sentences or explain anything. I had the best result I'd EVER had for my diabetes blood tests (and I've been diabetic 17 years) and all she could say was that it needs to X instead. You know, a bit like telling a doc you've lost 2 stone in weight and they just say well you need to be 8 stone not 10. That kind of thing.

Oh well rant over. I'm really happy we saw the heartbeat today. I'll have another scan in 6 weeks time ie at 12 weeks. But I'll be at the antenatal clinic every 2 weeks to keep an eye on me!

Thanks for asking Foxy. Hugs xx


----------



## Cornbread

Hmmph. I'm still crabby that I lost 2 days on my DPO count. *scowls* Oh well. I missed a temp yesterday b/c DH had ankle surgery day before yesterday and Muffin chose that night to be up a lot teething so I didn't get more than 45 minutes to an hour's sleep at one time. Oh well. Still up today, here's hoping it stays up!


----------



## dandybrush

morning girls :wave: 

nothing to report

hey mooch :hugs: sorry you are feeling so sick :hugs:

pickle :thumbup: thats great news on the scan, sux you had a crappy scanner person lol


----------



## xshell79

Hi ladies I'm poping in to rack ur brains......

Well I've found out today I have pcos due to bloodwork being dne and my gyno thinks I'm probably not ovulating surly she could tell by my day 21 test well I showed her my charts when I saw her a month ago. How can she say I'm probably not ov' ulating when my chart shows a clear thermal shift? Or an I wrong?

So is it poss to have a thermal shift but not ov?

Sorry if it sounds daft but I'm confused


----------



## pickle76

Cornbread said:


> Hmmph. I'm still crabby that I lost 2 days on my DPO count. *scowls* Oh well. I missed a temp yesterday b/c DH had ankle surgery day before yesterday and Muffin chose that night to be up a lot teething so I didn't get more than 45 minutes to an hour's sleep at one time. Oh well. Still up today, here's hoping it stays up!

Don't worry Cornbread - still looks good to me! x


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> morning girls :wave:
> 
> nothing to report
> 
> hey mooch :hugs: sorry you are feeling so sick :hugs:
> 
> pickle :thumbup: thats great news on the scan, sux you had a crappy scanner person lol

Sorry no news for you yet Dandy xx


----------



## pickle76

xshell79 said:


> Hi ladies I'm poping in to rack ur brains......
> 
> Well I've found out today I have pcos due to bloodwork being dne and my gyno thinks I'm probably not ovulating surly she could tell by my day 21 test well I showed her my charts when I saw her a month ago. How can she say I'm probably not ov' ulating when my chart shows a clear thermal shift? Or an I wrong?
> 
> So is it poss to have a thermal shift but not ov?
> 
> Sorry if it sounds daft but I'm confused

Hi!
Well it definitely looks like you've been ovulating. It could be that if your day 21 test was done on a month where you ovulated around day 18, the progesterone could still have been quite low (the day 21 test assumes you've ov'd on day 14 and so measures the progesterone 7 days after this). Or maybe the doc is basing the PCOS on the fact that you have slightly longer cycles overall, but they're not VERY long are they? I don't really know. I would definitely ask some questions! Hope you get some clarification soon xx


----------



## xshell79

Thanks pickle I had bloods dne at 7dpo last cycle so I'm abut stumped will ask my doc if I can have a copy of the results. Thanks again and glad alls going well with ur beany xxo


----------



## pickle76

Hmmm that's a mystery then. Yeah do hope you get some answers. Let us know.

And thanks! xx


----------



## DaretoDream

what is pcos exactly? i've seen it mentioned throughout the boards but never asked before.



And jwelmel, i agree with FF and foxy. :) looks like you did o.


----------



## moochacha

xshell79 said:


> Thanks pickle I had bloods dne at 7dpo last cycle so I'm abut stumped will ask my doc if I can have a copy of the results. Thanks again and glad alls going well with ur beany xxo

Hey xshell are they going to do an scan to confirm PCOS? I've been told that you can have a thermal shift and still not ovulate, like your body may gear up to ovulate and then show all the signs of ovulation but never actually release the egg/s. I know PCOS might seem like a really bad situation and I know its not ideal but there are soooo many treatments and once they know for 100% sure maybe you can get your hands on some fertility goodies like Clomid.


----------



## moochacha

Glad your scan went well pickle and your tests results came back well!


----------



## OneSmallStep

I have NO IDEA what's going on here and why my temps have been so high. The only relatively "normal" temp is 98.6 and normally I burn just under that.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-07-20&mode=a&ts=1280461048

now I allegedly OVed on the 25th. I haven't been trying. Haven't even BDed since the 10th of July since OH is overseas on business. So... Stumped. And yes... I really did only just now start charting a few days ago LOL!


----------



## jam-on-toast

OneSmallStep said:


> I have NO IDEA what's going on here and why my temps have been so high. The only relatively "normal" temp is 98.6 and normally I burn just under that.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-07-20&mode=a&ts=1280461048
> 
> now I allegedly OVed on the 25th. I haven't been trying. Haven't even BDed since the 10th of July since OH is overseas on business. So... Stumped. And yes... I really did only just now start charting a few days ago LOL!

One small step....That's my chart.... :haha: That's why it looks confusing to you.

I was wondering why you have posted my chart as your own?! hee hee


----------



## foxyloxy28

jam-on-toast said:


> OneSmallStep said:
> 
> 
> I have NO IDEA what's going on here and why my temps have been so high. The only relatively "normal" temp is 98.6 and normally I burn just under that.
> 
> 
> 
> now I allegedly OVed on the 25th. I haven't been trying. Haven't even BDed since the 10th of July since OH is overseas on business. So... Stumped. And yes... I really did only just now start charting a few days ago LOL![/QUOTE]
> 
> One small step....That's my chart.... :haha: That's why it looks confusing to you.
> 
> I was wondering why you have posted my chart as your own?! hee hee[/QUOTE]
> 
> :rofl: that's my chart I can see! I think it must be a homepage link for everyone's own chart.Click to expand...


----------



## jam-on-toast

foxyloxy28 said:


> jam-on-toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OneSmallStep said:
> 
> 
> I have NO IDEA what's going on here and why my temps have been so high. The only relatively "normal" temp is 98.6 and normally I burn just under that.
> 
> 
> 
> now I allegedly OVed on the 25th. I haven't been trying. Haven't even BDed since the 10th of July since OH is overseas on business. So... Stumped. And yes... I really did only just now start charting a few days ago LOL![/QUOTE]
> 
> One small step....That's my chart.... :haha: That's why it looks confusing to you.
> 
> I was wondering why you have posted my chart as your own?! hee hee[/QUOTE]
> 
> :rofl: that's my chart I can see! I think it must be a homepage link for everyone's own chart.[/QUOTE]
> 
> :haha: Oh well....
> 
> My charts still up and down. Think I'll stick with my Ov of Day 9 though.
> 
> 
> how you ladies doing this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm plodding along as always Jam.

How are you?


----------



## jam-on-toast

Me, pftt.... I'm confused as always ;)

Having a good day. got to run to the shops then maybe take my DD to the cinema this afternoon.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ah have a lovely day.

Only another 7 hours of work for me then it's the weekend! :wohoo:

Got a works do tonight - although I've offered to be designated driver, so no drinking for me.

Tomorrow OH and I are off to the Naval dockyard for Navy Days where you can go on the ships etc etc. OH applied to join the Navy when he left school, but decided not to go in in the end, but he's still really interested in anything to do with the Navy, so I'm treating him.

Poor buggar has had to put up with me & ttc for the last 2 years or so, so I thought he deserved a treat :haha:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Oh, bless him. I'm sure he'll enjoy it.

I see your based in Portsmouth. My Dad lives there and I spent some time there a long time ago and done some Temping work (Admin) in St Mary's hospitals Urology dept.

i love it down there. Unfortunately I live out of the Country, so don't get to visit as much as I would like to.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Ah yep, I moved here 3 years ago. I work at St James' Hospital in Southsea in Admin :)


----------



## xshell79

moochacha said:


> Hey xshell are they going to do an scan to confirm PCOS? I've been told that you can have a thermal shift and still not ovulate, like your body may gear up to ovulate and then show all the signs of ovulation but never actually release the egg/s. I know PCOS might seem like a really bad situation and I know its not ideal but there are soooo many treatments and once they know for 100% sure maybe you can get your hands on some fertility goodies like Clomid.

ive had scans done internaly a year ago and also in jan a few times when i was having my mc and they said my ovaries look fine...my bloods show higher lh than fsh level and raised andregens been docs this morining and now on metformin have fertility appt 11th aug ..but i know i wont get help for clomid because im overweight so im getting my arse into gear to help make this baby happen.........


thanks to all of u replying to my post just confused me that even if u have a thermal shift doesnt mean i ov ..... think i might try isoyflavones as they like clomid i been told! 

xxxx


----------



## xshell79

Hey foxy i just noticed we have our fertility appt on the same day hun........ roll on the 11th aug!


----------



## pickle76

Wow that's you xshell, Foxy and Moochacha all on the same day. Right - 11th Aug had better be a good day! Hope you get somewhere xshell and the treatment helps xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

haha yep, 3 of us all on the same day.

I have a feeling I may have high androgen levels too - would explain a few things. Hopefully I'll get CD3 bloods done following my FS appointment. 

I don't think they can refuse you clomid due to weight Shell - I am 3 stone (ish)overweight - well to get my BMI to below 30 anyway. I believe it's IVF and IUI which have the BMI restrictions on them. 

If you go by those bloody weight / height charts, I should be around 9.5 stone :rofl: :rofl: I haven't been that since I was in my early teens, horse riding and doing gymnastics everyday! I was 10.5 stone and a size 8-10 at 19, so I think aiming to get to a size 12/14 at around 12.5 stone is a suitable aim for me. I'm currently a size 16-18 on bottom and 14/16 on top. I hate being an apple shape! :haha:

I'm fully expecting the FS to advise me to lose weight - I'm fully aware that I need to, but if they refuse any medication etc due to it, I'm gonna go absolutely ape! :rofl:

It'll be a busy day of updates on the 11th in here won't it!


----------



## DaretoDream

One small step- if you just o'd then your temps WILL be up right after! DO you use FF? I would suggest doing the free course they send to your email. Seriously- i learned tons that way! it'll explain all of it. :)


----------



## Cornbread

That's my chart! :haha:

My temps are still climbing, that's good right? I need to look at when my temps started to drop last month.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Looking good Cornbread :)


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi Ladies!!!

Cornbread - looking good indeed. FX those temps keep raising for you & you get your BFP.x.x.

GOOD LUCK xshell, Foxy and Moochacha with your August appointments too.

Hi Pickles! Hope your feeling good.

Well, Foxy, I took in to account what you had said about the pre-ov temps and you are right, they never really dropped when AF got here, only afterwards. Think I seem to hover around 36.10.

I had 2x Days of wet/creamy CM. Almost like skimmed milk - I've noted it down as watery on FF & now it's unsure of my OV' day. If I am/have OV'd with the Watery, then this would be the latest I've ever Ov'. Same if I had/have Ov'd on day 9, that would be the earliest.

I did test today with IC taking in to account DPO:10 - but got a BFN, which TBH I was expecting but I was also very curious too. What is the likelihood that I ov'd late around 16th/17th. If I did, I have completely missed out this month!

Also, the two days that I have the change in CM are the days I didn't take Maca, so would that have an effect? Then I have again Creamy CM today. I will take Maca again today and see what happens.

I'm also going to do the FF course as I feel I absorb too much of your time asking for Advice :blush: and I so appreciate the advice you give and I do listen! lol


----------



## Cornbread

Ya know, the thing that sucks about symptom spotting is that most of what I experienced in early pregnany last time was the exact same as PMS. So much so that I wore pads and tampons at Sea World the day before I realized I was late and POAS'd b/c I was THAT sure I was about to start. :haha: I should know either way in the next few days. Judging by my mood swings, I'll either start shortly or get some very happy news. I'm figuring my temps this next 2 days should give me a hint.


----------



## Cornbread

My cervix is still high. Does that mean anything? If I'm about to start, shouldn't it be lower? I can't find the opening either, does that mean it's closed?


----------



## moochacha

xshell79 said:


> Hey foxy i just noticed we have our fertility appt on the same day hun........ roll on the 11th aug!

Hehe looks like 3 of us have FS on the same day haha. Mines on the 11th as well.


----------



## nevertogether

your chart looks awesome cornbread! hoping this is it for you! i don't know much about cervix checking though so hopefully another lady can help..

temp still at 97.3 pre O. has been since CD8. talk about stable, LOL. i think yesterdays 97.0 was a bit of a fluke. i woke up on my back AND with my mouth open. i only sleep like that when i'm exhausted. but i'm thinking that might be why my temp was the lowest it has ever been. we will see! :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Jam - The FF course is pretty good - and most definitely gives better info than I do :haha:

I think there is definitely a food chance that you may have ov'd on CD1g. Itls very hard to tell between CD9 and CD16. Only more temps will give you a better idea. It's a waiting game unfortunately. It takes a while to get to see a pattern on chafts, but once you do, it's great to be able to know what is going on with our bodies :D

Xornbread - great chart

Yey for FS buddies :yipee:

:hi: Never


----------



## Cornbread

my temp dropped a little this morning but I'm still hoping for a bfp since it didn't drop too much.


----------



## xshell79

moochacha said:


> xshell79 said:
> 
> 
> Hey foxy i just noticed we have our fertility appt on the same day hun........ roll on the 11th aug!
> 
> Hehe looks like 3 of us have FS on the same day haha. Mines on the 11th as well.Click to expand...

i guess we will all have our long list of questions wont we.... good luck with ur appt and u too foxy! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks shell :)

What are you expecting from your appointment shell?

I'm hoping to get CD3 bloods requested - other than that, I have no idea what to expect :wacko:


----------



## moochacha

I'm with foxy I don't know what to expect, my FS is a real piece of work he likes to remind me he's the best but we haven't spent much time talking about anything else. lol

I might ask for DH to do a SA just out of curiosity, I might try hit him up for some fertility drugs or something like femara. Also I have to talk to him about blood clotting and putting me or something to thin my blood other than aspirin. Other than that I would be happy if we can get through the appointment without him reminding me how wonderful he is, lol he's like this tiny underweight Indian guy in a big suit. hahah

Hope you get your bloods foxy!!! :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks moochacha - hope you get what you want from your appointment. Your FS sounds like a bit of numpty :haha: but if he helps get you that sticky bfp, we'll agree he's good lol


----------



## xshell79

Well I'm going to take my charts with me and see if he can explain what's going on with them as the gyno thinks I'm probably not oving and to get my blood results go threw them with him.wether I might av a prob with my progestrone. Going to ask if there's a weight restriction on clomid like there is with ivf as I want to give it ago! If not il av to try that isoflavones!! I've heard he's a weight freak so that will be fun! And also want to know more about metformin and pregnancy.... I wonder how long my time slot is lol

let's go for it girls xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

I hate the weight restrictions for IVF! I think it should be based on proportion rather than actual weight. I could probably get away with people thinking I weigh a stone or 2 less than I do if they don't weigh me :haha: Bloody scales!


----------



## jam-on-toast

Morning ladies.

I hope you all get the answers you want and Foxy I agree with you on the proportion front. Some people carry weight much better than others etc. (I don't unfortunately)

So, we have been swimming today and DH made a lovely Full English....washed it right down with a nice cup of tea too.

My chart is crackers this month - I keep laughing every morning I temp down -UP-Down-Up-Down-Down loads-Uploads :winkwink:

Think I'll go back to my original Vag temping nxt cycle. Stopped taking maca 3/4 days ago-I'm finished with it for now. Want to see how my cycles are without.


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> I hate the weight restrictions for IVF! I think it should be based on proportion rather than actual weight. I could probably get away with people thinking I weigh a stone or 2 less than I do if they don't weigh me :haha: Bloody scales!

I totally agree I think its rubbish, I put on weight when I started using weights at the gym but went down a dress size. It's ridiculous! Australia doesn't have any weight restrictions but I'll probably want to get down to a size 8-10 before trying IVF, it's just a lot of money, emotions and stress to put yourself through. 

I can't wait till the 11th now, it's always kind weird sitting in the appointment room waiting for the FS because its full of couples looking really nervous. I'm going in by myself this time, I don't see why DH has to be there.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm going by myself too. I wasn't sure if OH is meant to be there too or not, but he is working.


----------



## nevertogether

:hi:


----------



## Cornbread

https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/hi.gif Hey Never, how's it going?

Ok. So my temp went back up again today. Last month when it dipped at 10 DPO, it didn't show a rise again. Granted, my temp for 11 DPO is missing last month but still! I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high but good golly miss molly is that hard.


----------



## nevertogether

not bad. just counting down to see DH again! are you testing at 13DPO or 14? i'm anxious for you!


----------



## Cornbread

I'm trying to hold out until 14 DPO b/c that would be 1 day late and I figure that if I start my period before then, it saves me money on a pregnancy test. Of course, I'm also tempted to go today and buy a few, one for each day for the next few days. :lol


----------



## nevertogether

sounds like me last cycle :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

hey girls :wave:

no news here

atm my main worry is my puppy when we go away :( i cant get in contact with my BIL who is house sitting, to confirm, dates times etc...im so anxious


----------



## Cornbread

dandybrush said:


> hey girls :wave:
> 
> no news here
> 
> atm my main worry is my puppy when we go away :( i cant get in contact with my BIL who is house sitting, to confirm, dates times etc...im so anxious

What kind of puppy do you have?


----------



## dandybrush

he is a koolie x border collie he is 2 yrs old and is my baby :hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

dandybrush said:


> he is a koolie x border collie he is 2 yrs old and is my baby :hugs:

Aaaaw. :hugs: I understand. My kitties are my babies and my old dogs were my babies too.


----------



## Cornbread

Duuude. My temp is the highest it's been since I started charting. This could be it! Somebody pleeease take a look at my chart and tell me it looks good. I'm gonna pick up a couple of tests today.


----------



## pickle76

:test: BUT if you do get a negative, try again in a day or 2. Doesn't look like AF's due for a couple of days. Is looking good to me though! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck with the :test:


----------



## Cornbread

im good. :D


----------



## dandybrush

looking good cornbread :thumbup: :test:


----------



## nevertogether

cornbread - this looks like it is it. oh i can't wait to see! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Cornbread

What's white and has 2 pink lines? That's right, my :bfp: !!!!! I was pretty sure I was and teh fact that the test done a day or two early with second or third morning urine came up positive within thirty seconds confirmed it.

I should be due sometime around April 12.


----------



## dandybrush

omg!! congrats cornbread :happydance: :happydance: soo exciting!!


----------



## moochacha

Woohoo cornbread!!! congrats :hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

Thanks ladies. :) I've been suspecting it for about a week now but I wasn't going to test until 13DPO. However, my symptoms got a new one the last couple of mornings... a hint of nausea. I remember that feeling al to well so I got some EPT's from Dollar Tree. Didn't expect it to come up positive b/c it was a day or two early and wasn't my FMU but that second line popped up within about 30 seconds.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats! I am so happy for you Cornbread. I thought your chart looked great! Praying for a happy & healthy 9 months!:happydance:


----------



## NicoleB

Cornbread said:


> What's white and has 2 pink lines? That's right, my :bfp: !!!!! I was pretty sure I was and teh fact that the test done a day or two early with second or third morning urine came up positive within thirty seconds confirmed it.
> 
> I should be due sometime around April 12.

:hugs: congrats sweetie!!


----------



## Cornbread

Holy cow, I just took another one for the heck of it and I'm still getting a BFP even though it's the evening and I've peed and drank lots of liquids today. I'm wondering if I've either got twins or maybe a little farther along than I thought... I think I'll ask if they can do an ultrasound at my appointment.


----------



## nevertogether

cornbread i'm so happy for you!!! :D


----------



## nevertogether

girls - i need some help trying to decide what temp to use. i slept a good solid sleep and know i didn't sleep with my mouth open. took temp at 4:45am instead of 5:00am. 

first temp was 95.6
second (taken literally 1 second later) was 96.2
and then temp with another themometer was 95.69

i've never had a temp this low...so kind of scared.. :shrug: not to mention, they have been 97.0-97.3 this cycle so this is a huge dip for me.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Congratulations cornbread!!!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats Cornbread.

Never - take the first temp :)

Nicole - first few dpo look like your jan/feb chart ;) Hope that's a good sign for you.


----------



## pickle76

Yay! Congrats! Wooooo-Hoooooo! xx


----------



## pickle76

Never - I think you should use your 1st temp too. The fact that it's only 15 mins earlier than normal shouldn't make any difference. I know it's a lot lower than normal but maybe that's a pre-ov dip? Maybe becasue your temps have been more stable this month, the dip is more obvious compared to normal? Hope you're ok hun - have been stalking you and thinking of you. Bet you're excited thinking about seeing DH. Not too long to go now! xx


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Congrats Cornbread.
> 
> Never - take the first temp :)
> 
> Nicole - first few dpo look like your jan/feb chart ;) Hope that's a good sign for you.

Thanks babes..I was thinking it looked like my chart in sept 08 when I got pg with Gregory Jr.


----------



## foxyloxy28

NicoleB said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Cornbread.
> 
> Never - take the first temp :)
> 
> Nicole - first few dpo look like your jan/feb chart ;) Hope that's a good sign for you.
> 
> Thanks babes..I was thinking it looked like my chart in sept 08 when I got pg with Gregory Jr.Click to expand...

 
Now I'm super excited for you :)


----------



## nevertogether

thanks foxy & pickle :hugs: 

am thinking a pre-ov dip makes sense, since i got a lot of EWCM today. guess we will see what the next few days bring.

cornbread - still so happy for you! :yipee:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Wow, there aren't many of us 'non pregnant' ladies left on this thread is there! :wacko: 

This is clearly a lucky thread - it's just not rubbing off on all of us! :headspin::dohh:

*rubs up against the thread title*


----------



## bernina

> *rubs up against the thread title*

 :rofl:

I thought my time would never come either, trust me. Can't believe this thread has been around since November 25, 2009!!! Where has the time gone!


----------



## xshell79

congrats bernia on ur little beany fx for u its extra sticky xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

I know bernina - so glad the founder of the thread finally has her bfp :hugs:

Now, if only an old dog like me could follow suit :rofl:


----------



## xshell79

thinks i best getting rubbing up this thread too

rubs and rubs and rubs............lol


----------



## bernina

You guys crack me up!! Very appropriate name there xshell, haha. Thanks for the congrats. I want nothing more for the rest of the charting newbie gals to get their bumps over to first tri so we can take over the forum :) Not sure everyone there gets my humor! Luckily there is a charting crossover thread but most of the girls are so much further along than me. I need some April and May due dates please!!!


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> NicoleB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Cornbread.
> 
> Never - take the first temp :)
> 
> Nicole - first few dpo look like your jan/feb chart ;) Hope that's a good sign for you.
> 
> Thanks babes..I was thinking it looked like my chart in sept 08 when I got pg with Gregory Jr.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm super excited for you :)Click to expand...

I want it so bad for both of us you know that ;) :hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

nevertogether said:


> thanks foxy & pickle :hugs:
> 
> am thinking a pre-ov dip makes sense, since i got a lot of EWCM today. guess we will see what the next few days bring.
> 
> cornbread - still so happy for you! :yipee:

I know, I took another test this morning to make sure the line was still there, as though the 2 tests yesterday weren't enough. :haha:

*rubs against the ladies still waiting for their BFP's*


----------



## Cornbread

Hi ladies, figured I'd join y'all here. :) I'm calculating a due date of April 12, 2011. :)

Bernina, you posted that you needed more charting newbie thread gals, here ya go! :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'd like a May due date........ are you listening mother nature??

:rofl:

I think I'll just get another dog - going to the rescue centre is easier than conceiving that's for sure :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

foxy - i'm with you on that one!

girls - do you think my one temp in the 95's is cause for concern? it's my lowest ever and it's kind of scaring me.... :cry:


----------



## pickle76

I believe in the power of rubbing:rofl:

Foxy - when you get your BFP the announcement is going to be THE best news on here ever. I'm waiting for and looking forward to that day and KNOW it will come. Hugs to you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bernina

Nevertogether, don't worry about one odd ball temp, totally normal and we've all had those, even post ovulation. I usually discard the temp just so it doesn't make my chart look all whacky. I think everything is totally fine.

Cornbread, congrats. Come join us over in the April Sweet Peas thread!!!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/378537-april-sweet-peas-join-here-50.html


----------



## Cornbread

bernina said:


> Nevertogether, don't worry about one odd ball temp, totally normal and we've all had those, even post ovulation. I usually discard the temp just so it doesn't make my chart look all whacky. I think everything is totally fine.
> 
> Cornbread, congrats. Come join us over in the April Sweet Peas thread!!!
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/378537-april-sweet-peas-join-here-50.html

Done.


----------



## dandybrush

foxyloxy28 said:


> Wow, there aren't many of us 'non pregnant' ladies left on this thread is there! :wacko:
> 
> This is clearly a lucky thread - it's just not rubbing off on all of us! :headspin::dohh:
> 
> *rubs up against the thread title*

:cry: there is me...still waiting :cry:

*rubs the title* also :thumbup:



foxyloxy28 said:


> I'd like a May due date........ are you listening mother nature??
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I think I'll just get another dog - going to the rescue centre is easier than conceiving that's for sure :haha:

I would get a second dog...cept i dont want to put in all that work over again!!! I'll just keep the one thanx :thumbup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: dandy - I've already got 2. 

I used to have 3, but my parents took my grans dog which had been living with me in France when i moved to England.


----------



## dandybrush

what breed are yours? did you say you rescued them?

Ive had raz since he was 9 weeks old..such a cutie (he is 2 yrs now)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yep, both rescues. I have a lurcher who is 9 in a few weeks - had him since he was 15 months old. I also have a beagle who is around 12/13 who I rescued from death row in France in 2007. He was with me for 6 months in France and then lived with a foster mum for 11 months until I got all his passport, jabs etc sorted out. 

I had another rescue beagle previous but he died in 2006 :(

My gran's dog which was with me is a jack russel who is 16 - bless him, I don't think he's got too much longer to go!

What breed is yours?


----------



## dandybrush

wow 16!! that dog is doing well..um...what is a lurcher? what lucky pups to have found you :hugs:

i got raz from a pet shop (i know bad) but we walked in and fell in love, he was meant for us :) he is a koolie x border collie, super smart and super active so he gets me out on walks regularly


----------



## foxyloxy28

Aww bless.

A lurcher is a sighthound x. Mine is greyhound x deerhound


----------



## dandybrush

...interesting mix, very thin dog?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Very thin - not like his owner at all.... My plump old beagle however.... :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: haha good one


----------



## moochacha

I want to get a pug!! DH dog of 16 years passed away at the start of the month, we had to rush off to the vet and watch him get put down. He had such a wonderful life!

Now I just have to subtly work on trying to get a pug, it's hard because DH and his family are still mourning and I can totally understand that but I've wanted a pug for like almost 10 years now. I'm soooo nasty I know! I feel guilty for it. 

I keep forgetting to take my temps. Rawr!!!


----------



## dandybrush

Ok so i went to the drs and she suspects PCOS is sending me off for a blood test :argh: she said if its confirmed she will recommend I go to a fertility specialist so fxed something soon can fix me :thumbup:

and Mooch dont feel guilty, its normal to want a dog of your choice :hugs: sorry about the loss of you DH's dog


----------



## pickle76

Sorry to hear that Dandy. If it means they get to the bottom of things and are able to help you, then that would be good xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hoping they get things sorted for you dandy :)


----------



## moochacha

Its great they're going to get to the bottom of it and get it all sorted Dandy xox


----------



## dandybrush

yeah...I would rather it not be pcos...just cause i want to be normal :( and get pg naturally


----------



## foxyloxy28

You can still get preg naturally with pcos hun :)


----------



## pickle76

Yeah you can Dandy - my friend is pregnant at the mo, and although she had Clomid for her first baby, she got preg without it this time.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yes I have PCOS and got preggers and you will too. Once they test you and etc and put you on the necessary meds, Im sure it will happen in no time. Although, I didnt even use the meds the month I got preggers:winkwink:. GL!:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx mrsk I shall stay positive :thumbup:


----------



## moochacha

awww Dandy :hugs: you will totally get there hun and with the right specialist you will have your bfp in no time.


----------



## moochacha

OMG OMG I talked DH into finally saying YESSSSSSSSSSS for a puppy! I'm such an animal person we have 3 cats and DH knows I love them to death and spend all my time with them. Plus I'm always walking our son to school etc and I use to take DH dog everyday for walks etc. 

Anyway we decided against the pug even though we found some real cute ones available. We decided on this little puppy https://www.pups4sale.com.au/catego.../West-Highland-Terrier-x-Maltese-Puppies.html we put a deposit down for the puppy on the left of the first picture, who is also the one in image 2&3. We're going to call him Oscar! :happydance: I can't wait!


----------



## moochacha

We decided on the West Highland Terrier because we're a pretty active family and want to take our little Oscar camping, fishing, bush walking etc and we're not sure a pug will really suit our level of exercise needs. lol I've promised DH we will all go to puppy school as a family etc.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Awwww he's gorgeous moochacha :wohoo: so pleased for you.

I'm animal crazy too :wacko:


----------



## dandybrush

yay mooch, im so excited for you, definatley gonna need you to post puppy pics :) what a little cutie, did you actually go visit them? or did you pick the pup by looking at the pics? they are soooooo cute


----------



## moochacha

Thanks girls, 
It's a little bit of a drama because MIL doesn't want me to get a dog but she can go get [email protected]#$$%  because she's never home and I'm their personal slave always cooking and cleaning for them and I've put my foot down and I'm getting the puppy. We were just being considerate asking them what they think and now DH and I don't give a flip.

Onto good news!!! The puppy is nsw so we can't view him until he gets to Vic next week, so they ask us to put a deposit to hold the puppy and then we go pick him up when he's ready to leave him mum. If for some reason we're not happy they will refund the deposit but I'm already in love with him. :happydance:

Plus I don't think MIL realizes how much I need to heal after my recent MC, I really need the company and the buddy. She's just thinking of herself and the fact that scooter died 6 weeks ago. She hasn't given one thought about how hard the recent MC was on me and I know in my heart that adopting a little furbaby is going to help me heal, love and also give me something else to focus on. It's something I've been thinking about for a year now, I'm always looking up puppies and breeds etc. My dog I had since I was 15 died last year and I've been ready to adopt another one for a while.


----------



## foxyloxy28

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

Morning ladies :)

How are we all? This thread's been quietly lately.


----------



## NicoleB

Hi girls I wanted to pop in and let you girls know I got my bfp..I got this today not bad for only 10dpo..
https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u89/NickiBird1995/8-8-10.jpg


----------



## foxyloxy28

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Think I've wet myself with the excitement :yipee: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Think I've wet myself with the excitement :yipee: :yipee: :wohoo:

hahahaha I love ya girly.. :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Nicole that's GRRRREEEEEEAATTTTT! Congrats! SOOO happy for you! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

I hope you are gonna go for #10 once this little beanie makes his/her appearance :haha: I'll still be here and we can go through TTC again together :rofl: :wohoo:


----------



## nevertogether

congrats nicole!!!! this is great!!!!


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> I hope you are gonna go for #10 once this little beanie makes his/her appearance :haha: I'll still be here and we can go through TTC again together :rofl: :wohoo:

OH I'll be sticking it out with you were ever you are...:thumbup:


----------



## NicoleB

Thanks Never :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Have you told Greg Nicole?


----------



## nevertogether

almost all you ladies FS appointments. just wanted to wish you all luck and i am hoping you find out what the problem is! :hugs: :hugs: see my ticker, just under 4 weeks until i see DH! :yipee: it's only been just over a month since i've seen him and it feels like it has been so long.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Never.

Very excited for you seeing DH. Hopefully, we'll see your Sandra prediction come true. :)


----------



## pickle76

Ooh really excited for you Never! xx


----------



## nevertogether

almost your eight week scan! :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

I don't have another scan now til 12 weeks, but because we saw the heartbeat at 6 weeks I'm a bit less worried. It's going so quickly! Can't wait for the 12 week scan.

How are you hun? xx


----------



## nevertogether

i could have swore you said 8 weeks, hmmm, :shrug: so glad that everything seems to being going well. i'm doing good. i o'ed later than ever this cycle which actually worked in my favor for next cycle :)


----------



## pickle76

Oh I don't know, my hormone-head makes me say things wrong! It was a 6 week scan then again at 12 weeks. They see me every 2 weeks at the clinic though to keep an eye on me and the diabetes.

Oh that's good, those few extra days you were late ov'ing will make things more certain for when DH is here! xx


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> Have you told Greg Nicole?

Nope not yet tryin to think of a fun way to tell him. :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

pickle76 said:


> Oh I don't know, my hormone-head makes me say things wrong! It was a 6 week scan then again at 12 weeks. They see me every 2 weeks at the clinic though to keep an eye on me and the diabetes.
> 
> Oh that's good, those few extra days you were late ov'ing will make things more certain for when DH is here! xx

yup! i should see him CD17,18,19, and 20 of next cycle i believe so i guess we will see. not getting my hopes though!


----------



## pickle76

Well that's the best timing you could have hoped for. I'll be hopeful for you!

Nicole - let us know how you tell Greg! So happy for you x


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Well that's the best timing you could have hoped for. I'll be hopeful for you!
> 
> Nicole - let us know how you tell Greg! So happy for you x

So we got a sitter (he asked me out to lunch just the two of us) prefect timing lol so we're sitting at the table and I started laughing and asked him if he's ever wanted to tell someone something but didn't know how..he says "yep why what do you have to tell me" then the waitress walks up to take our order haha talk about funny he kept eyeing me haha the lady walks away and hes like "ok come o9n tell me what do you need to tell me" I pulled the test out (yep in the restaurant) and handed it to him..his eyes got huge and tears sprang up it was so sweet..


----------



## nevertogether

such a sweet story nicole :hugs: i just can't wait to be able to do the same for my DH!


----------



## pickle76

Aww that's so sweet! What a lovely way to tell him! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

:rofl: pee stick in a restaurant! Just aswell you didn't hide it in his food as a surprise! :rofl:


----------



## NicoleB

Thank Never and Pickle..but Foxy is right what a freaking way to find out in at a booth in a place full of people eating hehehehe


----------



## pickle76

hehe yeah that is a bit odd....but memorable!


----------



## Cornbread

foxyloxy28 said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> Morning ladies :)
> 
> How are we all? This thread's been quietly lately.

I'm doing good. Just tired a lot. I can't believe I'm almost 5 weeks. For some reason I feel like 5 weeks is a milestone, don't know why. LOL

I'm looking very strongly at switching to Tricare Standard so I can get my OB care and deliver off base with a civilian provider and hospital.

Oh, I can't remember, did I tell y'all I got that job I was waiting to hear back on?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats Cornbread :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats cornbread on your new job and your 5 weeks. Every time I make another week, I am so grateful to God.


----------



## NicoleB

Congrats cornbread!!!


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> hehe yeah that is a bit odd....but memorable!

haha right dont see him ever forgetting that. :haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I like ticker watching - pregnancy tickers obviously! TTC ones are kinda old now :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm with you on that one foxy!


----------



## moochacha

NicoleB said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Have you told Greg Nicole?
> 
> Nope not yet tryin to think of a fun way to tell him. :haha:Click to expand...

Oh I'm so excited for you :happydance::happydance: You will have to tell us how you told him! I had a feeling it was your month this month!


----------



## moochacha

Whoa its the 11th here tomorrow which means FS appointment! :argh: I think because of the time difference I'm the first one out of us girls to go. 

It's a bummer some of my test results wont be back for the appointment tomorrow.


----------



## foxyloxy28

good luck moochacha. It's Tues 7am here, so 24 hours to go for us in the uk.

i don't think we'll have the SA results in time either - grr

let us know how you get on x


----------



## pickle76

Hope you both get on ok Foxy and Moochacha. Let us know. Hugs to you both xxx


----------



## moochacha

Thanks ladies,

Good luck to you as well foxy :hugs: ahhh I feel nerves kicking in already!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Me too - I can't remember the last time I slept properly!

I'm stressed as a lot of ladies on the forum have reported that the NHS will not treat you - in any way, meds etc if you're BMI is over 30. I knew they wouldn't give IVF with a BMI of 29.9+, but didn't realise they wouldn't even give Clomid etc??!!

Now I'm stressed! :haha: Hopefully, that's not the case, but I'll just have to go with the flow and see what happens I guess.


----------



## xshell79

Good luck moochacha and foxy for tomo hope all goes well ..will be thinking off u both , my fertility appt isnt till 2.50pm .... 

ill check in 2mo eveinig to see how u guys have got on xxxxx


----------



## pickle76

Hope it goes well for you too xshell! Will be thinking of you x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck Shell x

Mine's at 9:30am!! Eek


----------



## NicoleB

Good luck foxy, moochacha & Shell :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

good lucky foxy, moo, and shell! will be anxious to see how everything went! :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Well I'm back from the FS! It started off he kept going on about my weight even though I only have a little bit to lose. So I told him to stop banging on about my weight and start treating me for the reasons why I'm there or I'm going to have to find another FS. I'm not going to go there every 4 weeks so he can put me down about my weight and neglect the reasons why I'm there.

So he said he won't mention it again and said he never had a patient like me before who is well informed and educated so he will do whatever I want to do. lol 

DH made it for the appointment thank God because this FS is a real jerk and at least DH can see it first hand. He did say that his going to put me on Clomid I'll probably get a script for it in 4 weeks.


----------



## moochacha

What was mean to be a 15-20 min appointment turned into an hour. DH also has to do a SA lol wooohoo he doesn't get out of it!! :happydance: I can't wait to here about everyone's appointment!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Moochacha

Good news about the clomid script.

What a numpty your FS is banging on about your weight - I have no hope if a specialist thinks you have a weight problem!! Eek, I'm even more worried now.

I'm heading off in about an hour or so - only 5 mins from hospital, so that's handy.

Fill you all in later on x


----------



## moochacha

Yeah but my FS is just a freak.. lol I am sure your FS is going to much more helpful than mine. 

Hope everything is going well for you hun :hugs: Cant wait to hear how it all goes.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi All

I'm back from the Fertility Clinic.

Sorry I've copied this from my journal as I'm lazy :haha:

Those waiting rooms are a nightmare with all their posters on how to cope with childlessness etc :wacko: OH and I were depressed within 2 mins of sitting down :haha:

So, met with the registrar rather than the Consultant. He was nice enough and took our medical history. 

OH's SA results came back fine - borderline on morphology I think - whatever it was, was meant to be 4%, OH's was 3%. Dr was happy with results, but OH must do another one in 4 months time.

He doesn't think I have PCOS as I have regular cycles - that's good!

He said Clomid and Metformin wouldn't be beneficial as it looks like I ovulate on my own.

I have to book in for a HSG - although, he said he'd give me info on how to do that but I've checked through everything and he hasn't :dohh:

I also have to have CD3 & CD21 bloods along with standard bloods for HIV,Hepititis etc - wonderful for my needle phobia and non-existent veins! :haha:

Dr said if my HSG comes back that my tubes are clear, then IUI or IVF will be our next step. 

At this point I'm thinking he hasn't mentioned my weight........ thought too soon :haha:

Had to go and get my bmi recorded - 38.8 OMG I'm such a porker! That was depressing!

So, he said I knew what he was going to say.... which I obviously did. I said that I had managed to lose almost 2 stone last year, but fell off the wagon after the shitty GP appointment in Sept. So, I asked if BMI had to be 30 for IUI (I know it is for IVF) and he said ideally, but with IUI they are more felxible and could go with a BMI of 35 - providing I show that I have lost some weight. 

I was quite positive about that. Getting my BMI to 35 is my 1st goal - obviously getting down to below 30 would be beneficial for my health in general, so that is my ultimate goal.

So, all in all, a pretty positive experience. I think I will ring the Gyn Dept later on to fnd out how to book my HSG via x-ray department.


----------



## moochacha

Woooohooo foxy that's really fantastic!!! I'm so glad that everything went so well and you have such a positive FS! And a IUI or IVF is fantastic on of my best friends who was TTC for 3 years is not 2 weeks away from having her first through IUI!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey moochacha :)

Yep, it was nice to see someone who wasn't cpncentrating on my weight as such.

I've been sent home from work after catching up with my manager.

I'm feeling really down and I think it's just the realisation that it may not happen naturally for us. I don't know if I feel +ve about IUI / IVF or not, or whether I am just worried about being able to lose all that weight in order to do it!

I had hoped that they would let me go on clomid to see if anything happened, but I appreciate that it primarily to kick start ovulation rather than help someone who is o'ing.

I dunno, I'll spend the day getting my head around it all and focusing. 

was expecting AF today! Guess she'll show torrow instead.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Foxy and Moochacha: Im glad your appts went well and there was nothing major that was an issue. Keeping you guys in my prayers.:hugs: Foxy, my DH had a lower morphology at 2% first analysis and 5-6% second analysis, and BFP was possible, even though my fertility specialist told me there was NO way, I would get preggos without IUI/IVF, boy was she wrong! When we came back to see her with our BFP, she asks...how did you get pregnant? We just looked at her like she was stupid and said sex:haha:.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## moochacha

I can totally understand where you're coming from, maybe when you can talk to him at your next appointment and tell him you would really like to give clomid a try. I said to my FS it will help improve my egg quality and also because your S/O is borderline on his SA results having more follies will increase your chances. He sounds like the type of FS that you can talk to.
I guess he might not want to waste your time with clomid and pull out the big guns with you so you get that bfp faster, but I can totally understand how you must he feeling.
If you ever went down the iui track they normal stimulate your cycle with clomid or injectables.


----------



## moochacha

"Like my FS says keep trying naturally this could be the cycle" and AF might not be here for a reason!  :hugs: I'm totally motivated to get my bfp now so I don't have to see my horrid FS!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: a horrid FS is great motivation.

I saw the Registrar, so not sure what the consultant is like - maybe we will see him at our follow up in December, but I have heard good things about him.

Good luck with your next cycle :hugs: xx

XShell: Hope your appointment went well - look forward to hearing about it :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi ladies, I hope all of you are well. Foxy I sure hope this is your month, I hope it doesn't resort to IUI/IVF


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: sweetmama - thanks hun

How are you doing?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Eh I'm ok, just plugging along lol.... Tired and stuff but I'm sure it will get better when I can actually have a good nights sleep.


----------



## xshell79

well had my fs appt yesterday it went ok i need to get my bmi down to 35 to start clomid so i need lose a few stone and go from there .. was told to think positive as i fell preg in dec even thow it ended in mc shows thats its poss and i was a little confused as she said i dnt need to chart as it wont help with having pcos!! still going to thow and was told to bd every other day from end of af to start of af so will be nackerd lol

lets see if soy helps this cycle!


----------



## mrskcbrown

xshell79 said:


> well had my fs appt yesterday it went ok i need to get my bmi down to 35 to start clomid so i need lose a few stone and go from there .. was told to think positive as i fell preg in dec even thow it ended in mc shows thats its poss and i was a little confused as she said i dnt need to chart as it wont help with having pcos!! still going to thow and was told to bd every other day from end of af to start of af so will be nackerd lol
> 
> lets see if soy helps this cycle!

I agree that you should still chart even with PCOS. I charted and I have PCOS, and it helped me to know my cycles better. Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## xshell79

moochacha glad ur fs is sorting out clomid hun fx u get bfp soon

foxy great that ur getting cd3 and cd21 bloods and hsg ul have more anwsers soon

xxxxx


----------



## xshell79

thanks mrskcbrown....wow 2nd tri already!!!! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey Shell

I'm sure you'll be at 35 before you know it. I have to get to 35 initially to, although I need to at 30 by this time next year if I need IVF.

I agree with continuing to chart - it's reassurance if nothing else right!

:)


----------



## moochacha

My BMI is 29, its because I'm super short and I work out using weights so I'm a size 10 but it makes me heavier on the scaled I'm 65kgs now I put on weight since my recent weight loss due to sickness. For my height my normal weight range is 42-50kgs so I'm 15kgs over weight. :( Even though it doesn't look like it and everyone tells me not to stress out my FS is really hard on weight. He's a freak.

I think he will still do whatever I want him to do and whatever he needs to do like IUI or IVF if it comes to that but he's the ONLY doctor to complain about my weight.

Shell - I'm really glad that your FS is positive, I agree I think you should still chart just to keep track especially if you're taking clomid because then you can track and document if its actually helping and if its increasing your progesterone levels by seeing a temp raise. I can understand where she's coming from though because before clomid with pcos cycles are crazy and when you're on clomid you will be monitored and they might even give you a trigger shot (maybe).

I'll prob be starting Clomid and Metformin not this cycle I'm on CD 17 https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/moochacha , I see my FS sept 8th so it will be too late to get a script for my sept cycle so it looks like from October. He's talking about keeping me on it for 6 months though!!! Until my insurance kicks in then we can look at IUI or IVF.


----------



## moochacha

I want to try femara though  but my FS doesn't know what it is, and his meant to be the best in Melbourne? what a freak. hahah. I'm going to print out some information about it and maybe he'll know what it is.


----------



## moochacha

I was just thinking my FS has said at both appointments that he wants my BMI to be around 24.9 and under. As if he puts so much pressure on me! He's told me a few times that in some clinics they won't even consider treating me at all. OMG I almost cried when he said that, actually I was tearing up a little. When I asked him to stop talking about my weight and never bring it up he said I was too sensitive about my weight and that "YOU recurrent miscarriage girls are too sensitive and you should be happy I'm willing to treat you with a higher BMI" ah he's sooooo mean. Thank god for wine right now!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Excuse my language, but what a nobhead!! 

I'm wanna knock him out!

When I had my BMI measured, they used a machine that calculates how much is muscle, water and fat. I think that's such a good idea that they look at all three - I mean I always weight heavy even when I was really slim and I was still around 10.5 stone, which isn't particulalry light for a UK size 8-10 @ 5ft4

I think those comments were totally out of order - sounds like the man hasn't got an ounce of compassion in his body!

:gun:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh Moochacha that is horrible what he said to you. I'm sorry about his uncouthness and lacking of tact.


----------



## moochacha

Thanks ladies I'm just glad DH was there to witness it. I was gripping his leg the whole time! I've doubled checked with a GP friend and he said there isn't any weight restrictions for fertility treatments in Australia! 

Yeah foxy that's the way he should do it, I told him that as well when he made me jump on some scales that looked like they date back from the 60s.

DH was even pissed at him for bringing up weight again :gun:. The good thing is that I did confront him about it and he promised never to mention it again and the only reason I'm staying with him cos I don't want to waste time waiting for an appointment with another FS. He promised when I do get my bfp I'll get early scans, go on some special medication for bloodclots which means 30 weeks or so of needles daily (I might have to go on it before my bfp) eeek! He said in the next few weeks leading up to my next appointment he will work with a Hematologist (blood doctor) and see what the outcome is. They think baby aspirin is causing my childhood asthma to return and there isn't really much of an alternative besides needles everyday.


----------



## moochacha

How is everyone? :hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

moochacha said:


> How is everyone? :hugs:

Pretty good. Crabby b/c Muffin woke up at 5am and refused to take a nap so I didn't get a nap either and we're in a hotel so I can't put her in her baby proofed nursery and let her play and fuss if that's what she needs to go to sleep. But, pretty good. Just dealing with horrid heat.

How are you? You've been in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Awww thank you Cornbread :hugs:! I'm actually doing really well, recovering from the asthma and bloodclot. Went to a 7th birthday party and got my Ten Pin Bowling on even though I came last lol.

Are you having in MS yet? :hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

moochacha said:


> Awww thank you Cornbread :hugs:! I'm actually doing really well, recovering from the asthma and bloodclot. Went to a 7th birthday party and got my Ten Pin Bowling on even though I came last lol.
> 
> Are you having in MS yet? :hugs:

No, thank the Lord! My only nausea has been when I smell the diapers Muffin has had the last few days ( I didn't know giving her apple juice when she's not accustomed to it can make diapers more frequent, more stinky, and more squishy). I've been especially happy about that since I've been out of town, and really hope it stays that way since I start work in less than 2 weeks. I'm still waiting to hear back from my PCM's nurse so I can ask her to put in an order for labs to check my Thyroid so I don't have to wait until my labs at my first checkup to make sure my TSH and T-4 are not going wild again.


----------



## pickle76

Hi all,

Just popping in to say I'm glad everyone survived their FS appts! Can't believe what a *bleeeep* yours is though Moochacha! He'd probably have made me cry and I really admire you for sticking up for yourself!

Glad you're doing ok Cornbread! Hope your results come back ok once you've had your bloods done.

Have a good weekend everyone! I'm off to work - booooo!


----------



## moochacha

:happydance: Yay for no MS!!! Good luck on the tests let us know how they go!

Hey pickle :wave: I know he's a jerk but maybe our 3rd appointment will be a charm, here's to hoping. I hope your sailing along nicely, how have you been?


----------



## molly85

Hey girls im backand if you don't mind I'm gnna stick with you until I'm needed in the 2nd tri of course.

Cornbread is your thyroid hyper or hypo mines hypo. I have been waundering what to do about my levels if I get my egg. How is everyone and who is everyone?


----------



## pickle76

moochacha said:


> :happydance: Yay for no MS!!! Good luck on the tests let us know how they go!
> 
> Hey pickle :wave: I know he's a jerk but maybe our 3rd appointment will be a charm, here's to hoping. I hope your sailing along nicely, how have you been?

I hope so too Moochacha!

I'm ok thanks. Feeling pretty good actually - no MS just bit tired and sore boobs and hungry! Don't really feel pregnant so although I know I should be thankful for an easy ride so far, it just makes me nervous!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girls just jumping on to say quick howdy, am back from my hols and have a bit of reading to catch up on and will post pics in the next few days :coffee:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I haven't been in here so long! 

Moochacha, so sorry to hear of your loss :( :hugs:

Fingers crossed for all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## Sweetmama26

I am feeling so sick and icky today MAN!


----------



## Cornbread

molly85 said:


> Hey girls im backand if you don't mind I'm gnna stick with you until I'm needed in the 2nd tri of course.
> 
> Cornbread is your thyroid hyper or hypo mines hypo. I have been waundering what to do about my levels if I get my egg. How is everyone and who is everyone?

I'm hypo. What I have been told is that I just need to have my blood drawn once a month to have me thyroid leves tested/monitored so they can adjust medication levels if necessary.


----------



## molly85

I thought thatwas the case.my doc doesn't seem to realise i need 3 monthly checks at the moment. I've had my diagnosis 6 mnths

Howlong have you been trying?


----------



## molly85

Krystal take that DF off ya signature girly hugs


----------



## Sweetmama26

LOL yeah I forgot to do that lol


----------



## molly85

Krystal message me atsomepoint I want an update before11 days or i'll not see u


----------



## nevertogether

where is everyone? it's quiet in here!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:wohoo: only 2 weeks till you see OH x


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: thank you foxy. i'm stoked myself! what do YOU clarify as your CD1? i really need help as to if today or tomorrow is going to be it. :shrug: more info in my journal.


----------



## moochacha

Holy crap!!!!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

I usually mark anything pink as CD1. I know it's supposed to be flow is CD1, but I have light periods, so generally just go with the first day I see anything.

I'd see what you get tomorrow and then decide
x


----------



## nevertogether

moo what is the holy crap for?


----------



## moochacha

Look what came instantly this morning, sorry it's so big I don't know how to re-size it. I took this only seconds after peeing on it lol so its still doing it's thing. I just remember my last bfp the lines kept disappearing, the two lines are still there! :cry: Omg I'm freaking out I don't want another M/C but I want a baby but I don't know how this is going to end... :cry::cry::cry:

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/SuperMoochacha/photobfp.jpg


----------



## nevertogether

wow - you are a fertile mertile moo and i am so happy for you honey. all i can suggest is for you to run straight to the doc ASAP and make sure they get something done this time around! :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Yes I'm going to my GP asap and asking him for progesterone which is something my FS and I talked about doing but I didn't know it was going to happen this cycle. I told my FS we weren't trying this cycle. 

I think it happened because my cervix is really very very open from the D&C, it hasn't closed yet. TMI but its as open as a size of 3 peas put together. I haven't checked it since ovulation though. I'm not really happy, I'm just fricken scared... I'm seeing a specialist today about the bloodclot in my lungs, maybe he will prescribe me the blood thinners I need (which is a needle everyday until baby is here) and the progesterone.


----------



## dandybrush

mooch :hugs: fxed for you

well i have had my blood test, and am waiting on results, my nipples are sore so either AF is coming or Ov is coming...I had lots of cm last week...not really anything this week but i didnt temp last week and my temps are not high...so :shrug: who knows whats going on with me


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oh my god moocacha - huge congrats

Sending sticky vibes your way x


----------



## moochacha

dandybrush said:


> mooch :hugs: fxed for you
> 
> well i have had my blood test, and am waiting on results, my nipples are sore so either AF is coming or Ov is coming...I had lots of cm last week...not really anything this week but i didnt temp last week and my temps are not high...so :shrug: who knows whats going on with me

I hope you find some answers soon hun :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Oh my god moocacha - huge congrats
> 
> Sending sticky vibes your way x

Thank you (I think) :cry:, I don't know what to think or feel. I part of me just wants to do everything I can to make sure it doesn't go away. I don't know if I can emotionally handle another M/C. It was only last night I spent half the night crying in DH's arms about our recent MC. Of course if this is a sticky then I'll be over the moon.


----------



## molly85

good lord woman with lins like that how could it not be?


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:Moochacha:hugs:. I know how many emotions you are feeling now. Im excited for you though and praying all goes well. I think the extra progesterone will do the trick for you. I had to use it for the first 10 weeks as well. Praying hard for you and DH!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

@never: How are you? I have been missing you. Glad you are seeing DH very soon!

Hope everyone is doing well!:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hi mrskc! wow almost 14 weeks. time flies girl! i'm doing well and you are right. almost time!

@ everyone. quick little question here.

i have two thermometers. one i've had since i started charting in march. it only reads one decimal though and i know pickle suggested i needed two. so i sent off and bought a new one. i wanted to wait for a new cycle to use it, so i have. anyhow, the two decimal one reads way low and always has. i compared them last cycle a few times and it just reads so much lower than my other. this morning, i temped, and my regular thermometer read 97.3 (taken second) but my new one read 97.03 (taken first) which is a huge difference. they were taken one after the other. which one do you ladies suggest i use? i'm confused! :cry:


----------



## molly85

1st 1but if u look at my chart my temping has been way off thiscycle


----------



## moochacha

Hahaha Molly you make me laugh! Shannon said it's twins again as well lol. I don't know I'm hoping for one super sticky beans.

mrskcbrown - Thank you :hugs: I'm sure the progesterone and blood thinners will do the trick, I'm getting MS already so that's a really good sign this one is sticking around.

Never - I think we go through fertile stages, well according to the hospital Gyn, because this will be my 3rd pregnancy this year but it took us 3 years to conceive our DD, who was stillborn. Thank God we know why now!!!


----------



## pickle76

Hello all!

Wow Moo congrats! You must be feeling so many things at the mo - praying this is it for you.

Hope it's AF or ov for you Dandy!

Hi Foxy and mrskcbrown! And Molly!

Never! Hello hun! Hoe you're ok....counting down til DH gets here then! Ooh excited for you.

Hello to anyone I've missed - hope you're all well xxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Hey pickle aww look atyou with an olive!


----------



## Helly

Moochacha! Congrats hon, got everything crossed for you!

Hey everyone! Decided I should come back to the forum, dont think PG is gonna happen for me but I miss you girls. Amusingly Im a day late but cervix has been low and open since Monday so just peed off im late and cant update my chart for the new cycle. Cant even be bothered testing anymore.


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: Helly

So nice to see you back :)

You can join me in the 'can't be arsed' department :haha:


----------



## Helly

Haha yip, thats exactly where Im up to lol!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: Helly

so sorry its not happening for you, maybe it will surprise you when you least expect it now :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

:gun: i'm about to MAKE AF come for you dandy. why is she being so difficult!


----------



## dandybrush

lol yikes im quaking in my boots :haha:

my temps seem to be up..im wondering if i Oved in vegas :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

that would be awesome! :yipee: if that's the case...stay away AF!


----------



## dandybrush

lol :hugs: never...i do hope its the case...but dont you normally feel pg if it happens...i dont feel pg at all :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

no, i don't think that's always the case. i've heard many times on here girls already ready for the next cycle because they knew they weren't pregnant and then they got their :bfp: so there is hope!


----------



## pickle76

Ooh Dandy maybe you did! How exciting! And nope - you don't have to feel preg. I was so convinced AF was coming that I had a major strop and bought loads of tampons and alcohol lol! Hope it's good news for you!


----------



## pickle76

molly85 said:


> Hey pickle aww look atyou with an olive!

Hehe thanks Molly. Hope your temps settle down this cycle xx


----------



## dandybrush

thanx girls...you are getting my hopes up...but i really think im gonna be dissapointed, thats even if i do OV :cry: 

Im so confused!! aaaaaaaaaa i just want answers hopefully the Dr calls me so i can make an app for next week!!


----------



## dandybrush

i have one pg test left!! when do you girls think i should maybe use it (if my temps stay up)??


----------



## pickle76

Hmm well I guess the latest you could have ov'd is Sunday. I would wait at least 10 days from then (as I suppose you could have ov'd earlier than this) but it could still be too early. It's tricky without knowing when ov happened....


----------



## pickle76

Off to bed girls - night night xx


----------



## dandybrush

night pickle sleep well


----------



## dandybrush

ok so my plan girlies as is that if my temps stay up and no AF i will be testing on 25 Aug...next wed


----------



## moochacha

Welcome back Helly! 

I hope you're up the duff dandy!


----------



## molly85

Thanks pickle. iv had a couple of odd ones but they weren'tvery accurate as it ttok me ages to go on to nights. Imhoping that I'moing today or tomorrow


----------



## Sweetmama26

Moochacha congrats lady!


----------



## moochacha

2 days till AF is meant to come!


----------



## dandybrush

fxed for you mooch :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

molly85 said:


> Thanks pickle. iv had a couple of odd ones but they weren'tvery accurate as it ttok me ages to go on to nights. Imhoping that I'moing today or tomorrow

Must be really frustrating trying to temp when you work different shifts. Well I hope ov happens on schedule! xx


----------



## pickle76

How you feeling Moochacha? xx


----------



## Helly

Hope all goes well over the next few days moochacha. Well there goes the 12 month milestone. He won't even go the Dr's so we can get referred to a fertility specialist so I'm at a dead end :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

Why don't you go have a chat with your Dr Helly - you could at least get your bloods checked and that gives you time to sweet talk OH into giving up some of his :spermy: :haha:

Keep your chin up hun :flower:


----------



## molly85

Hey girls EWCM in the house, :sex: happening butimnot sleeping great on top of night shifts. My temp isjumping from 35.8? to 36.26 one day to the next so what do i trust???? ShallI just keepgoing off cm and hope for the best?


----------



## pickle76

Yeah I would xx


----------



## habitat

Hi,

I've just started charting as I'm trying to get a feel of how my cycle works. I'm past ovulation but am doing temps until the end of this cycle just to get some practice in. I'm using FF but I'm just wondering how accurate it is for detecting ovulation?

I've taken my temp 3x now, all at the same time, I've been setting my alarm to wake me. So far they have all been within a 0.05 degrees range. Am I right in thinking that a temp drop after ov means AF is on her way?


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: and welcome

Generally speaking, a drop towards the end of your luteal phase usually indicates AF is on her way. However, everyone is different, so it takes a couple of cycles to get used to your cycle patterns and what 'normal' for you.

FF is pretty good at recording your cycle accurately, providing you take your temps correctly, it'll detect ov (if you do ov in each cycle ) for you and give you an idea of when you're in your fertile window.

Good luck :)


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Hi All 

Could someone please have a little stalk of my chart before I go insane :blush:

This is my second cycle of charting and although I thought I ovulated last cycle on either CD 13 or 14 (temps do look higher after and coincided with when discharge dried up) FF never picked it up and it looks like its going the same this cycle 

I got a positive OPK on weds (been doing them every day since and negative) and again I think my temps are higher than before on average but because ive never seen my chart showing i ov'd or a coverline then how can I be sure? I know it dipped again this morning but I did have a very unrestful nights sleep and lay awake for a while at 7.00 before temping at 8.30 so im assuming that this could affect it. 

Was just wondering, does this mean that I havent yet ov'd or is it just that FF takes a while to show it? LIke i say because I waited for it last cycle and it never happened I have no idea how long it is till FF shows it. And also from looking at my two charts does anyone think that I have actually ov'd at all 

Thank you so much ladies 

:dust: to all 

PJ xxx


----------



## pickle76

Hi pj,

It looks like you could have ov'd last cycle, but you didn't record any fertile CM or positive OPK's, or changes in your cervix so FF didn't confirm it. There does seem to have been a slight temp shift so I do think it's possible.

This cycle looks promising - if you temps stays up for 4 consecutive days after the initial rise FF is likely to confirm ov. But because you had a bit of a dip today it won't yet. Hang in there and keep temping and see what happens! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

I agree with pickle :)

If your temps go back up tomorrow, I'd say ov was most likely CD11 this cycle.

Stick with it, I'm sure your chart will become clearer over the next few days :flower:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey ladies, How's it going? Here it's as good as can be. I'm waiting to see Josh, he's finally off course but gotta go to Quebec for 10 days for work. He's then gonna be on a break. Ugh this wait is getting ridic lol..... But on the brighter side, he messaged me to tell me he missed me soooooo that made me super happy!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: Sweetmama

It's nice to get messages like that isn't it :flower:


----------



## habitat

Another newbie question, how come some people have their username in their FF url, and others don't?


----------



## foxyloxy28

You can make your url read how you like by playing around with the settings in your signature :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Yep it does feel nice to get those kinds of messages foxy!


----------



## pjfunnybunny

pickle76 said:


> Hi pj,
> 
> It looks like you could have ov'd last cycle, but you didn't record any fertile CM or positive OPK's, or changes in your cervix so FF didn't confirm it. There does seem to have been a slight temp shift so I do think it's possible.
> 
> This cycle looks promising - if you temps stays up for 4 consecutive days after the initial rise FF is likely to confirm ov. But because you had a bit of a dip today it won't yet. Hang in there and keep temping and see what happens! xx

thank you so much, temp was back up again today so maybe im still in with a chance. I didnt actually realise that noting CM was that important on the chart, i thought it went mainly on the temps. Now i know ill start checking that more next cycle too xx


----------



## dandybrush

:dohh: i wish we had BD more in vegas :dohh: then maybe i could have had my BFP this month :cry:


----------



## pickle76

pjfunnybunny said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Hi pj,
> 
> It looks like you could have ov'd last cycle, but you didn't record any fertile CM or positive OPK's, or changes in your cervix so FF didn't confirm it. There does seem to have been a slight temp shift so I do think it's possible.
> 
> This cycle looks promising - if you temps stays up for 4 consecutive days after the initial rise FF is likely to confirm ov. But because you had a bit of a dip today it won't yet. Hang in there and keep temping and see what happens! xx
> 
> thank you so much, temp was back up again today so maybe im still in with a chance. I didnt actually realise that noting CM was that important on the chart, i thought it went mainly on the temps. Now i know ill start checking that more next cycle too xxClick to expand...

Ooh is looking good! I recorded OPK's and CM (if i had any worth noting!) along with my temps and it definitely made it easier to see patterns and for FF to confirm ov. Hope your temps stay up and ov gets confirmed soon! x


----------



## molly85

girls what do u think on my chart. i am nw feeling all bloaty down there so am thinking I have o'd as cm in really creamy and giving me that have i wet myself feeling. only BD once as OH has been away.


----------



## pickle76

Molly - yes you could well have! And if it was CD15 then perfect timing for BD anyway!


----------



## molly85

im not trusting my temps at all but I'm now used to my body. My nose has gone funny to I tend to get weird scabs in it post ovulation and the skin splits. nice


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Sorry Girls, me again with yet another question :dohh:

Finally my chart has gave me dotted crosshairs with a possible ovulation on CD14 and not CD11 which most of us seemed to think. As it was only dotted and not bold red I had a look what that could mean and apparently its because some of my fertility signs arent matching. I assumed this was probably because of my positive OPK on CD11 and negative all the other surrounding days, so i erased the opks results to see if it changed it and as i was removing them one by one first it changed my ov date to CD10 and then once they were all removed it showed a definate CD14 (confused yet? lol), I have since put these back to how they were originally 

So ......... my question is this 

Do I actually need to enter OPK results on FF ? Ive heard that only 30% of women actually get positives anyway so surely having false negatives is gonna confuse things for FF (especially when I cant be 100% sure that it was in fact positive as its only the second month ive used them)

Thanks ladies 

PJ xxx


----------



## nevertogether

pj - just my suggestion, but i would leave it as it is right now and see what the next few temperatures do. if they stay higher and don't dip at all FF should still confirm ovulation for CD14. you had watery CM still after CD10 (when FF first thought you ovulated) which shouldn't be the case if you truly ovulated then. however, CD15 you switch to creamy which is a good indicator of ovulation passing. you are covered BD wise either way so i would just stick with it as is.


----------



## pickle76

I agree with Never. I would still use the OPK's and enter the results. You can always remove things that really don't match up xx


----------



## nevertogether

10 weeks! :shock:


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Never - I know, time is going so quickly!

How you doing hun? I think of you often xx


----------



## nevertogether

i think of you all the time too! i'm so happy your pregnancy is going well. your next check isn't in too long now is it! :dance: i'm doing well. just hoping this is our cycle, but trying not to get my hopes up either. doing a little better relaxing than the last shot we had. i think because our window is much smaller.


----------



## pickle76

nevertogether said:


> i think of you all the time too! i'm so happy your pregnancy is going well. your next check isn't in too long now is it! :dance: i'm doing well. just hoping this is our cycle, but trying not to get my hopes up either. doing a little better relaxing than the last shot we had. i think because our window is much smaller.

Aww thanks! Yes all going well at the moment so am really pleased.

Glad you're ok and managing to relax a bit although that must be so hard! xx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: pickle and never

congrats on the 10 weeks pickle :thumbup:


----------



## moochacha

nevertogether said:


> i think of you all the time too! i'm so happy your pregnancy is going well. your next check isn't in too long now is it! :dance: i'm doing well. just hoping this is our cycle, but trying not to get my hopes up either. doing a little better relaxing than the last shot we had. i think because our window is much smaller.

Sending you bucket loads of baby dust for this cycle! :hugs::flower:


----------



## xshell79

Hi ladies would any of u mind having a look at my chart at tell me if u think I might of Ovd on cd 14 or cd18 been told I'm probably not oving but I took soy this cycle to see if it helps even thow I have thermal shift! I haven't seem to have any ewcm and been relaxed more so only be doing my temp. My temps have been a bit higher than other luteal phase temps and my coverlines the same as usual. 

Thanks ladies. Xx


----------



## pickle76

Dandy - how are things?

How are you moochacha? Really hope all's going well for you x

xshell - I would say CD14 for ov. Looks good to me!


----------



## sugarcrystal8

I'm new here and glad to see this thread! I just started charting about 2 weeks ago using FF. I swore that I O'd, but my chart does not have the crosshairs. I'm still getting the hang of understanding the chart. Hopefully a full 2 cycles after charting it will make more sense.

Anyway, glad to be here!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey Shell - I agree with CD14 :)

:hi: and welcome sugar

I'd say from the temps you've recorded that you haven't ovzld yet. Keep temping and you'll soon see a pattern. Judging by the recent fertile cm you've recorded, you could be due to ov any day now. :flower:


----------



## moochacha

Hey hey girls how are you all? Finally AF has gone away after my chemical :happydance: Bring on another natural cycle!!!

Fixed for you shell!!! Hope this is your cycle :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## molly85

any one want a mystery I'm positive i'v o'd as my inerds have been very crampy and cm is on side but temps arerandomto say the least please feel free to have a look?

Pickle u have a prune!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave:

hey pickle, my appoint to finally see the dr is next monday...so more waiting for me :( nothing new to report, it seems my cervix has lowered and closed and my nipples no longer hurt. possibly another anovulatory cycle? its like my body went through the motions...but nothing happened, still no AF:shrug:


----------



## pickle76

moochacha said:


> Hey hey girls how are you all? Finally AF has gone away after my chemical :happydance: Bring on another natural cycle!!!
> 
> Fixed for you shell!!! Hope this is your cycle :dust::dust::dust:

Oh I'm so sorry Moo - I didn't know it had been a chemical. Sending you hugs xxxxxx


----------



## pickle76

sugarcrystal8 said:


> I'm new here and glad to see this thread! I just started charting about 2 weeks ago using FF. I swore that I O'd, but my chart does not have the crosshairs. I'm still getting the hang of understanding the chart. Hopefully a full 2 cycles after charting it will make more sense.
> 
> Anyway, glad to be here!

Hi sugar! I agree with Foxy xx


----------



## pickle76

molly85 said:


> any one want a mystery I'm positive i'v o'd as my inerds have been very crampy and cm is on side but temps arerandomto say the least please feel free to have a look?
> 
> Pickle u have a prune!!!!

Lol I know - I'm a bit disturbed by the prune analogy. I was munching away on a couple today and it just seemed wrong!

Have had a look at your chart and maybe you could have ov'd CD19. It would be the last day of fertile CM and open cervix. You may just be having a slow rise but see a pattern in the next few days. I was a slow riser every month!


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> :wave:
> 
> hey pickle, my appoint to finally see the dr is next monday...so more waiting for me :( nothing new to report, it seems my cervix has lowered and closed and my nipples no longer hurt. possibly another anovulatory cycle? its like my body went through the motions...but nothing happened, still no AF:shrug:

Hey Dandy. Well roll on Monday! Sorry nothing seems to have happened. I thought it was ov on it's way! Thinking of you xx


----------



## moochacha

pickle76 said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> hey pickle, my appoint to finally see the dr is next monday...so more waiting for me :( nothing new to report, it seems my cervix has lowered and closed and my nipples no longer hurt. possibly another anovulatory cycle? its like my body went through the motions...but nothing happened, still no AF:shrug:
> 
> Hey Dandy. Well roll on Monday! Sorry nothing seems to have happened. I thought it was ov on it's way! Thinking of you xxClick to expand...

Cant wait to hear how your appointment goes! :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

pickle76 said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Hey hey girls how are you all? Finally AF has gone away after my chemical :happydance: Bring on another natural cycle!!!
> 
> Fixed for you shell!!! Hope this is your cycle :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Oh I'm so sorry Moo - I didn't know it had been a chemical. Sending you hugs xxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks :hugs: it's ok though! It's weird when you're getting treated for recurring M/C's, my first thought was "at least it didn't disturb my cycle"! I know how bad is that but when I have a MC its like 8 - 9 weeks pregnant, then one anovulatory cycle that can either be super long. The only thing that was messed up was AF came a day early which mean I had a LP of 11 days.

Can wait for baby pickle's next U/S are you going to have a gender scan later? I'm such a gender scan stalker lol. So far the newbie charting girls have heaps of pink bumps and a I've counted 2 or maybe 3 blue ones.


----------



## pickle76

Aww Moo - you are so strong and I'm also glad that it hasn't messed up another few months for you, even though it's s**t it happened.

Thanks - I have my 12 week scan in 2 weeks so really looking forward to that. Yes we think we'd like to find out the sex later on! Just hoping I relax a bit more when I get to 12 weeks, but expect I'll find another load of things to be anxious about lol!


----------



## molly85

hugs pickle & moo. 
I'm just a neurotic twit but the cm is workingas it should so hopefully it'sjust my temps that are out of whack. 
Treated myself to pizza and cheese cake at work as I have had a very good week lol


----------



## pickle76

mmm cheescake lol


----------



## moochacha

molly85 said:


> hugs pickle & moo.
> I'm just a neurotic twit but the cm is workingas it should so hopefully it'sjust my temps that are out of whack.
> Treated myself to pizza and cheese cake at work as I have had a very good week lol

:hugs: mmmm pizza! I had pizza today, rawr I've been bad all week lol


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi girls
Sorry not been around. Stopped temping but still keep an eye on this thread. Been focused on getting new (fabulous) house organised, been here 5 weeks and loving it. Still TTC but not quite so obsessively. Got another gynae appt in just less than 3 weeks, hoping they'll either say I can have another lap to remove more endo or refer me on for fertility treatment. 
Sorry to hear of your loss Moochacha, thoughts and prayers are with you xxx
Have there been many bfps whilst I have been away?


----------



## moochacha

pickle76 said:


> Aww Moo - you are so strong and I'm also glad that it hasn't messed up another few months for you, even though it's s**t it happened.
> 
> Thanks - I have my 12 week scan in 2 weeks so really looking forward to that. Yes we think we'd like to find out the sex later on! Just hoping I relax a bit more when I get to 12 weeks, but expect I'll find another load of things to be anxious about lol!

Hehehe can't wait to see some pictures!!! Maybe we can have a nub pic guess of if you get a good picture of it! Hehe or we go with letting my DH guess he's 100% always wrong. lol

Edit: I really don't like that word nub!


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> Hi girls
> Sorry not been around. Stopped temping but still keep an eye on this thread. Been focused on getting new (fabulous) house organised, been here 5 weeks and loving it. Still TTC but not quite so obsessively. Got another gynae appt in just less than 3 weeks, hoping they'll either say I can have another lap to remove more endo or refer me on for fertility treatment.
> Sorry to hear of your loss Moochacha, thoughts and prayers are with you xxx
> Have there been many bfps whilst I have been away?

Hey hun its good to see you! I can't wait t see pictures of your fabulous new house! :happydance: :hugs:

Nicole, Shazza, bernina, sahrene1978, Firedancer and pickle got their bfp!


----------



## Helly

So sorry Moochacha x


----------



## foxyloxy28

hey fifi - great to hear everything is good with you :)

:hi: Helly - how are you doing?

moochacha - I hate that word too! I'm good at guessing gender from looking at bumps :) 100% success rate so far :haha: although I have only had about 4 or 5 to guess :rofl:


----------



## NicoleB

Hi girls sorry not been around I was trying to stay away because I didn't want anyone to feel uncomfy with me here. I know I use to feel kinda crappy seeing the pg tickers (don't get me wrong I was so happy for those who had them but sad for me and the ones that didn't) anyway. I've missed you guys and wanted to let you know everything is going good I have my 1st US on the 1st. No horrid symptoms really just peeing alot, tired & sore bbs. I think I may have escaped MS again this pg woot woot.. How is everyone?


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> hey fifi - great to hear everything is good with you :)
> 
> :hi: Helly - how are you doing?
> 
> moochacha - I hate that word too! I'm good at guessing gender from looking at bumps :) 100% success rate so far :haha: although I have only had about 4 or 5 to guess :rofl:

Dose that mean you're gonna guess mine???? :haha: I'll take a pic later and post it.


----------



## foxyloxy28

:rofl: I certainly am Nicole - you need to be around 16 + weeks for me to guess. Or have a decent bump showing. :haha:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Nicole. Pleased about your BFP!


----------



## Sweetmama26

OMG Nicole I had no Idea that you got a BFP!!! Congrats lady!!!


----------



## xshell79

can i pick ur brains again ladies.....

well this morning i woke up at 5.30am and my temp was 36.19 so i stayed in bed till my normal time at 6.30am and my temp was 36.48 so which sholud i go by? ive had a few cramps today and creamy cm with a few streaks of blood in it which i never have any spotting ..... any info would be great 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'd be tempted to go with the first one Shell, but I put it in the temp adjuster and it gave 36.39, so you could go with that and keep a note of both temps :)

P.S I hope that's an IB you're experiencing :)


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> :rofl: I certainly am Nicole - you need to be around 16 + weeks for me to guess. Or have a decent bump showing. :haha:

OK Remind me at 16 weeks well I show wayyyyy before that so around 10ish weeks to send you a pic :thumbup:


----------



## NicoleB

Sweetmama26 said:


> OMG Nicole I had no Idea that you got a BFP!!! Congrats lady!!!

Yep on 8/7 at 9dpo I had my 1st appt already (on aug 18th) also.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Omg soo sweet, I'm soo happy for you!


----------



## nevertogether

i hope that's implantation bleeding shell! it sounds like just about the right time for it to be!


----------



## xshell79

thanks nevertogether..... its only when i wipe and its light pink i had it with my last preg but ended in mc .... if its not that then its a very early af ..i took soy this cycle cd3-7 hope its not because of that!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning all :hugs:

hi nicole so glad your happy and healthy and all is going well with you

foxy - what is HSG? :shrug:

nothing to report, still no changes for my cycle


----------



## foxyloxy28

HSG is when dye is inserted via a thin tube through your cervix and into the fallopian tubes. It's used to determine whether tubes are open or blocked :)


----------



## dandybrush

oh ok when are you having this done?


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> hey fifi - great to hear everything is good with you :)
> 
> :hi: Helly - how are you doing?
> 
> moochacha - I hate that word too! I'm good at guessing gender from looking at bumps :) 100% success rate so far :haha: although I have only had about 4 or 5 to guess :rofl:

Hahaha I have a 100% success rate as well because I say the opposite from DH guess. :rofl: 

Yay Nicole yesssss show us a bump pic, I want to guess as well!!! And pickle. Actually all the preggie girls should let us guess.  Also please don't go away Nicole :cry: I hate it when the pregnant girls go away!

Edit: Also you need to stick around so some of that pregnant dust rubs off on us! Seriously where else are we going to get it from? I don't know any pregnant ladies in rl, they've all gone and had them all!


----------



## moochacha

Morning ladies how are we all today? :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Bloody chart. I finally organise my temps and doesit say i'vo'd does it sod. Should have requested those bloods or :sex: more


----------



## molly85

Moooooo


----------



## moochacha

It probably wont show that you ovulated because of all the missing temps, but by the looks of it now I would think that you ovulated somewhere between CD14 and 17! its hard to say.


----------



## moochacha

I think a few more high temps in the next few days and it might show ovulation!


----------



## molly85

i'm bothered and not bothered asOH was away but realll GRRRRRRRR whish i'd done betterand slept better


----------



## Cornbread

Hey ladies. Sorry I haven't been around much. I started my new job and getting up at 6am to go to work, on top of being exhausted, means I don't do much when I get home besides play with Muffin and spend time with DH, and go to bed. I had my first OB appointment and they couldn't see anything besides a baby-speck and the yolk sac b/c it was too early to catch teh heartbeat, especially since they took me in too late to get me to the sono room and were just using a portable u/s machine. So, they have me scheduled to come back next week for another u/s (the "real deal"), and they'll give me the lab results then. They turned me into a pincushion, had to take 6 vials of blood and one of my veins blew. LOL


----------



## pickle76

Hi all,

Yes will def show you bump pics when I can Moo! I want your guesses! But at the mo they would just be bloat pics lol!

Hope you're all ok, and hope ov is right for you Molly - you BD'd just right!

Hi Cornbread and Nicole! Long time no see! xx


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Hi again ladies 

Another quick question if I may (im a pain in the bum i know :haha:)

What exactly does "sleep deprived" mean on FF? Is it just for if you wake during the night and actually get up or does just waking count ? 

Normally, because OH hasnt been living here (due to personal family reasons :-( )I wake at 8.30 and take my temp but cause he was able to stay over last night he had to get up at 6 which of course woke me and i was then dozing on/off till he left at 7 then slept solid again till 8.30 which is when I took my temp. Im 6dpo and it had dipped a little bit so obviously I want to make sure that im spot on with it and dont know whether to discard it, leave it or tick the sleep deprived buton 

Thanks ladies and :dust: to all 

PJ xxx


----------



## dandybrush

corn breed  6 vials *faint and a vein blew??? omg :argh: i hate needles!!


----------



## Cornbread

dandy, yes, 6 vials. Would have been less but they have to check my thyroid. They also did a pap smear and got urine samples for more bloodwork.

I don't mind needles, I got used to them long ago. I've always had horrible veins in my elbows and they never listen to me when I tell them a butterfly in my hand works better.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats on your BFP Cornbread that's awesome!


----------



## dandybrush

Cornbread said:


> dandy, yes, 6 vials. Would have been less but they have to check my thyroid. They also did a pap smear and got urine samples for more bloodwork.
> 
> I don't mind needles, I got used to them long ago. I've always had horrible veins in my elbows and they never listen to me when I tell them a butterfly in my hand works better.

:argh::argh::argh::argh:


----------



## moochacha

Cornbread said:


> dandy, yes, 6 vials. Would have been less but they have to check my thyroid. They also did a pap smear and got urine samples for more bloodwork.
> 
> I don't mind needles, I got used to them long ago. I've always had horrible veins in my elbows and they never listen to me when I tell them a butterfly in my hand works better.

Ouch!


----------



## molly85

My elbows haven given up to cornbread,i rang to ckeck my thyroidresultsand they've only done T4 and not my TSH my T4 is low but in range wahhhhhhhh.


----------



## nevertogether

i have been so horrible at taking my temps this cycle, haha.


----------



## moochacha

:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

So I had a first date last night that lasted 7.5 hours lol Wow it was so awesome! And we're going out again on Wednesday!


----------



## dandybrush

thats awesome sweet :hugs: glad you had a good time


----------



## foxyloxy28

:wohoo: sweetmama :)


----------



## dandybrush

ok just got back from the dr's

basically she thinks pretty definate PCOS, so is sending me to a gyno, prob wont get in there till end of October :(

also with my results she has discovered i have slightly high cholesterol (the bad cholesterol) so i have to cut out meat fats, dairy fats and baked goods fats a bit...which hopefully i am doing already and will see an improvement with the next test.

also i have some elevated liver results she said can be the result of a virus (had nothing), meds - possibly the vitex, or "fatty Liver" which will need an ultrasound. 

so in 1 month i am to go for another blood test to check my liver and cholesterol, in that time i am not to take any meds ie the vitex or maca, just so she can rule out meds as a cause :(

also when i get into the gyno i will prob have to have more blood tests :cry: i hate needles!!

thats all i can remember... i really hope i Ov and get pg before i go to the gyn so i can miss out on that blood test


----------



## foxyloxy28

I hate needles too dandy :dohh: 

I hope you get an appointment asap and your GP and gyno can get to the bottom of things and help you on your way to your BFP :)


----------



## moochacha

I hope you get an appointment sooner :hugs:.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Dandy I hope you get an appointment sooner.


----------



## dandybrush

i didnt really want an app sooner :haha: though sooner is prob better, i would really like a BFP before i have to go to her :blush:


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yes will def show you bump pics when I can Moo! I want your guesses! But at the mo they would just be bloat pics lol!
> 
> Hope you're all ok, and hope ov is right for you Molly - you BD'd just right!
> 
> Hi Cornbread and Nicole! Long time no see! xx

Hey there sweetie how are you?


----------



## Treykid3

Hi you guys,
Can I ask you a question???? Take a look at my chart. Is it possible to have elevated temps and AF still comes to visit?? I want to test 15 DPO which is Wed but I have been cramping since yesterday but my temps aren't showing any indication that she is coming. Thank you!!


----------



## moochacha

dandybrush said:


> i didnt really want an app sooner :haha: though sooner is prob better, i would really like a BFP before i have to go to her :blush:

OH yeah! Totally agree with that. lol  Bring on a Dandy bfp! :cloud9:


----------



## dandybrush

:happydance: a dandy BFP :haha: like the ring to that :blush: thanx mooch

why so sad :hugs: cheer up gorgeous girl


----------



## foxyloxy28

Treykid3 said:


> Hi you guys,
> Can I ask you a question???? Take a look at my chart. Is it possible to have elevated temps and AF still comes to visit?? I want to test 15 DPO which is Wed but I have been cramping since yesterday but my temps aren't showing any indication that she is coming. Thank you!!

Hey

Yes, temps can remain elevated when AF arrives. Sometimes, they may not decrease until a couple of days into the next cycle.

Your chart looks great - good luck, I hope AF stays away for you :flower:


----------



## pickle76

Dandy - hope you get some well deserved help after all the waiting!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx pickle :) :hugs: i hope so too, im sure gonna be a POAS aholic this cycle, trying to catch that Ov :thumbup:


----------



## pickle76

NicoleB said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Yes will def show you bump pics when I can Moo! I want your guesses! But at the mo they would just be bloat pics lol!
> 
> Hope you're all ok, and hope ov is right for you Molly - you BD'd just right!
> 
> Hi Cornbread and Nicole! Long time no see! xx
> 
> Hey there sweetie how are you?Click to expand...

Hey! I'm good thanks! How are you doing? I see you feel sick - boooo. Hope it's not too bad. I haven't felt too bad at all but I think I got a fresh dose of hormones a cuple of days ago because I've been a crying wreck! Just panicky about my diabetes (type 1 so it's pretty hard to keep as stable as the docs want) and if the baby's ok. Only 9 days til my next scan but it's going SOOO slowly! When's your 1st scan? xx


----------



## pickle76

dandybrush said:


> thanx pickle :) :hugs: i hope so too, im sure gonna be a POAS aholic this cycle, trying to catch that Ov :thumbup:

Really hope you do Dandy. My friend has PCOS and has just got pregnant naturally. She used OPK's and just BD'd all the time, and it worked for her! So keep your hopes up xx


----------



## dandybrush

thanx pickle that makes me feel better :) :hugs: 

love you girls


----------



## pickle76

Hugs Dandy xxxxx


----------



## molly85

Hey pickle hows that prune doing? I changed my setting on my chartand bam ovulation day 14 bleeding typical hey? OH returned from hisfamily visit 5 minutes before I went to work he hadbeen gone 8 days. I think thats 4 days until the :witch: arrives so best foot forward and on to next month lol


----------



## Kerrie-x

I will be charting this month, can anyone advise what is the best thermometer to order from Ebay? x


----------



## dekerlady88

Hello, ladies! I've been quietly stalking several of the BnB threads for a couple of months now and finally decided to come in and say hello!

My husband and I have been ttc with purpose but without aid since April of this year. After showed up today marking the beginning of cycle six I decided to sign on to this and a few other sites I've been devouring for a while.

Mid cycle (about 10 days ago) I started on B50 complex after reading enough and suspecting I had a shorter luteal phase. I started OPing after af last month immediately and was so confused I eventually said to hell with it and gave up for the month. It would be a moderately dark line looking like the next day was going to be a +opk, that night I tested again to see if I could catch an equally or darker test line than control only to find it TOTALLY non-existant. Repeat for a couple days=Me, giving up!

I bought my bbt about 10 days ago as well and have been trying to get into the hang of things before the upcoming cycle(the one starting today)but I work all different shifts throughout the week and dh works overnights, so my waking time is ALWAYS different, and to be honest occasionally I don't get four consecutive hours.

I was certain some of the signals I've had recently were leading me to a BFP in a few days but the brown spotting that started last night became light menstrual flow today.

So, this cycle will be the first one hopefully NOT stopping on the OPKs, attempting to monitor my BBTs, and having a full month of B complex (B6 obviously in there) to extend my luteal phase (can't hurt, right!? )


Quick question though for you other ladies moderately new ttc: my cycles over the past few months went for 23 days, then 25, last month 28, this month 25/26 (I couldn't make up my mind on what day flow offically started in August, today being CD1 of the next phase). Any suggestions on what to do to lock that down for O date purposes?


Nice to meet you all, I look forward to hearing everyones storie unfold!

(sorry so long, clearly I must like talking about myself...)


----------



## pickle76

molly85 said:


> Hey pickle hows that prune doing? I changed my setting on my chartand bam ovulation day 14 bleeding typical hey? OH returned from hisfamily visit 5 minutes before I went to work he hadbeen gone 8 days. I think thats 4 days until the :witch: arrives so best foot forward and on to next month lol

Hi! I think the prune becomes a lime tomorrow lol! I'm doing ok thanks. Bit teary and hormonal but ok. 

Hmmm well there's still a chance you may have caught the eggy. If your crosshairs are wrong by just one day, then you never know! And I think eggy can live for a few hours after being released anyway so.....Sorry I'm always over-optimistic! xx


----------



## pickle76

Kerrie-x said:


> I will be charting this month, can anyone advise what is the best thermometer to order from Ebay? x

I got mine from here and it was great. Not expensive either:

https://stores.ebay.co.uk/Fertility-Plan?_rdc=1

xx


----------



## pickle76

dekerlady88 said:


> Hello, ladies! I've been quietly stalking several of the BnB threads for a couple of months now and finally decided to come in and say hello!
> 
> My husband and I have been ttc with purpose but without aid since April of this year. After showed up today marking the beginning of cycle six I decided to sign on to this and a few other sites I've been devouring for a while.
> 
> Mid cycle (about 10 days ago) I started on B50 complex after reading enough and suspecting I had a shorter luteal phase. I started OPing after af last month immediately and was so confused I eventually said to hell with it and gave up for the month. It would be a moderately dark line looking like the next day was going to be a +opk, that night I tested again to see if I could catch an equally or darker test line than control only to find it TOTALLY non-existant. Repeat for a couple days=Me, giving up!
> 
> I bought my bbt about 10 days ago as well and have been trying to get into the hang of things before the upcoming cycle(the one starting today)but I work all different shifts throughout the week and dh works overnights, so my waking time is ALWAYS different, and to be honest occasionally I don't get four consecutive hours.
> 
> I was certain some of the signals I've had recently were leading me to a BFP in a few days but the brown spotting that started last night became light menstrual flow today.
> 
> So, this cycle will be the first one hopefully NOT stopping on the OPKs, attempting to monitor my BBTs, and having a full month of B complex (B6 obviously in there) to extend my luteal phase (can't hurt, right!? )
> 
> 
> Quick question though for you other ladies moderately new ttc: my cycles over the past few months went for 23 days, then 25, last month 28, this month 25/26 (I couldn't make up my mind on what day flow offically started in August, today being CD1 of the next phase). Any suggestions on what to do to lock that down for O date purposes?
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you all, I look forward to hearing everyones storie unfold!
> 
> (sorry so long, clearly I must like talking about myself...)

Hi dekerlady!

Hope you do get your BFP very soon. I would persevere with the OPK's and temping. Any help you can give yourself to see possible patterns has got to be a good thing. However some people find that OPK's don't work for them so try again this cycle and if it's stressing you out then stop that bit. I know it's hard temping if you work shifts or have irregular sleeping patterns, but maybe some of the other girls can advise you more about that.

If you can monitor your Cervical Mucus (CM) too that may help. But I think the absolute best thing you can do is BD every other day from when you stop AF and switch to every day if you think ov is approaching (unless husband has a low sperm count). My cycles were anything from 19 days to 26 days as my body was still readjusting after coming off the contraceptive shot. My ov day varied as did my luteal phase.

Hope some of that helps! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: dekerlady

I agree with pickle :flower:

Don't worry about your sleep pattern - if you can get at least 2.5 - 3 hours solid sleep, you're temp will be fairly accurate. Fertilityfriend will take different waking times etc into account for you also.

I have the same problem with opks. I never geta definite +ve, so I just make a note of the day which had the darkest line and that usually coincides with a temp rise a day or 2 later.

Good luck - hope to see you with a BFP announcemnt soon :flower:

:hi: pickle x


----------



## pickle76

Hello Foxy lovely lady. Hope you're doing ok xxxxxxx


----------



## dandybrush

hey foxy :wave:

when is your hsg app?


----------



## dekerlady88

Thanks Pickle, foxy, for the encouragement!
I ordered a ferning scope today! So maybe somewhere amidst opks bbts and trying to interpret my saliva ferning I'll isolate o this month! Hell, while I'm hoping maybe I'll get to throw out all my junk when I get a BFP at the end of this cycle.

Or, since my flow hasn't been heavy enough to warrant any products after 24 hours maybe I'm ALL wrong and it's implantation and I haven't gotten a bfp cause it's not time yet! Look at me, all positive! Hahha.

Good luck ladies who are into the tww or like me just looking for clarity! Baby dust to all who want it and nice to meet you all!


----------



## dekerlady88

Thanks Pickle, foxy, for the encouragement!
I ordered a ferning scope today! So maybe somewhere amidst opks bbts and trying to interpret my saliva ferning I'll isolate o this month! Hell, while I'm hoping maybe I'll get to throw out all my junk when I get a BFP at the end of this cycle.

Or, since my flow hasn't been heavy enough to warrant any products after 24 hours maybe I'm ALL wrong and it's implantation and I haven't gotten a bfp cause it's not time yet! Look at me, all positive! Hahha.

Good luck ladies who are into the tww or like me just looking for clarity! Baby dust to all who want it and nice to meet you all!


----------



## dandybrush

deker fxed you catch Ov if no BFP this time :wave:


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Hi Ladies :hugs: 

Any chance someone could take a look at my chart please? 

I was feeling quite hopeful this cycle due to having some 'symptoms' that ive not had before (or havent noticed anyway)! But now today 11dpo ive got a temp dip almost to my coverline and (TMI alert) brown when wiping after first wee this morn. 

This isnt a good sign is it? af is due saturday but ive been feeling like shes gonna come for the last few days already though :-( xx


----------



## pickle76

pjfunnybunny said:


> Hi Ladies :hugs:
> 
> Any chance someone could take a look at my chart please?
> 
> I was feeling quite hopeful this cycle due to having some 'symptoms' that ive not had before (or havent noticed anyway)! But now today 11dpo ive got a temp dip almost to my coverline and (TMI alert) brown when wiping after first wee this morn.
> 
> This isnt a good sign is it? af is due saturday but ive been feeling like shes gonna come for the last few days already though :-( xx

It's hard to tell pj. Could be implantation bleeding but could also be AF coming. If you don't get any more bleeding and your temp goes back up tomorrow that could be a good sign....hope so! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

pj - I agree with pickle, however I still think there is a chance that you ov'd earlier than FF is indicating. I think around CD10/11 - this could be why you have now experienced that temp drop and are getting AF signs. Of course I hope I'm wrong and that it's an implantation dip. Fingers crossed for you.

AFM - I have to wait until CD1 to ring and book my HSG. They generally like to do it between CD6-10 (after AF and before ovulation), so that would be towards the latter part of this month. 

Hope everyone is well.

pickle - not too long until your scan :)


----------



## pickle76

Well hope you manage to get an appt for the right time Foxy, and get that out of the way.

Yes can't wait for my scan. Have been quite relaxed up until now but I'm getting really anxious about the scan, and my sodding diabetes will not play nice so I'm really fed up today. I keep hearing the docs voice saying that every time my blood sugar is raised the excess sugar goes straight to the baby. But I'm working SO hard to keep things stable and doing all the right things and my stupid body won't do what it's supposed to. Sorry rant over xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: pickle


----------



## mrskcbrown

pickle76 said:


> Well hope you manage to get an appt for the right time Foxy, and get that out of the way.
> 
> Yes can't wait for my scan. Have been quite relaxed up until now but I'm getting really anxious about the scan, and my sodding diabetes will not play nice so I'm really fed up today. I keep hearing the docs voice saying that every time my blood sugar is raised the excess sugar goes straight to the baby. But I'm working SO hard to keep things stable and doing all the right things and my stupid body won't do what it's supposed to. Sorry rant over xx

WOW Pickle 11 weeks! Almost 2nd trimester!:happydance: Praying all will be well!:hugs:


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Thanks Pickle and Foxy, just feels to me like 11dpo is way to late for implantation :-( I refuse to give up total hope untill the damn :witch: shows her ugly head fully tho xx


----------



## pickle76

pjfunnybunny said:


> Thanks Pickle and Foxy, just feels to me like 11dpo is way to late for implantation :-( I refuse to give up total hope untill the damn :witch: shows her ugly head fully tho xx

Maybe Foxy's right and you actually ov'd earlier than FF has shown, in which case it could be that AF is on her way. But you're right, it's not over til AF shows xx


----------



## dandybrush

pj :hugs: im no expert, but just by looking i would say AF is on the way, i really hope she isnt though and that im wrong :hugs: 

pickle :hugs: just keep doing what you are doing, it must be so hard trying to do it with diabetes :hugs:


----------



## pjfunnybunny

I think so too dandy :growlmad:

Havent had any other spotting since that one this morn though so we'll see what tomorrow brings. Prepare for the best but expect the worst thats my motto :thumbup: xx


----------



## dandybrush

:thumbup: lol interesting motto i guess it keeps you sane :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Dandy:hugs:


----------



## pjfunnybunny

:haha: well it seems to work for me :dohh:

Basically I never allow myself to fully think its my month (doesnt stop me symptom spot like crazy though lol ) and then its not SO MUCH of a disapointment when af comes :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

thats true, i prob do that too then, i hope for the best but expect the worst :dohh: i wish this was easy!!


----------



## pjfunnybunny

me too! at school they lead you to believe that youll get pregnant just by looking at a guy! pffffft! If only that were the case lol


----------



## dandybrush

yes if only :dohh:


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Well just to confuse me even more todays temp is 36.41 which is quite a rise from yesterdays 36.01. No other spotting apart from that tiny bit first thing yesterday :shrug: oh well, just a couple of days more to wait and then ill know I guess :coffee:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:wohoo: pj 

11DPO is definitely not too late for an ID, so fingers crossed that's what it was with a bit of IB! 

Good luck :)


----------



## pjfunnybunny

I'll keep my fingers crossed but i wont hold out too much hope, like I said before my temps are up and down more times than an old tarts knickers lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

pjfunnybunny said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed but i wont hold out too much hope, like I said before my temps are up and down more times than an old tarts knickers lol

:rofl:


----------



## lolley

Hi ladies,

I have not been in here for ages as this thread was so fast pased i couldn't keep up, i do stalk you all though :blush: congratulations to all the bfps and :dust: to everyone else.

ok so i could really do with some help if you dont mind?

last night and the night before i have not slept well at all, took my temp at normal time, but then fell back to sleep after dh went to work and had solid sleep so temped again when i woke.

I usually take my temp at 5.30

tuesday night- 5.30 temp 36.61 with broken sleep
8.30 temp 36.48 with a couple of hours sleep

wednesday night-5.30 temp 36.69 with broken sleep
9.00 temp 36.48 with a couple of hours sleep

i put yesterdays in as the 36.48 one as it was closest to my other temps but as the earlier figures are similar im now not sure. my chart is below if you want a look. Sorry its long and thanks for any help :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: lolley 

I'd definitely use the 5:30 temps. You can record them as sleep deprived if you like as a reminder. :)


----------



## moochacha

pickle76 said:


> Well hope you manage to get an appt for the right time Foxy, and get that out of the way.
> 
> Yes can't wait for my scan. Have been quite relaxed up until now but I'm getting really anxious about the scan, and my sodding diabetes will not play nice so I'm really fed up today. I keep hearing the docs voice saying that every time my blood sugar is raised the excess sugar goes straight to the baby. But I'm working SO hard to keep things stable and doing all the right things and my stupid body won't do what it's supposed to. Sorry rant over xx

Massive :hug: you're doing well hun!


----------



## Cornbread

Ok, so remember how the cycle I got pregnant on, I was sure I OV'd 2 days earlier than FF said? Well, I had my u/s and they set my due date 2 days earlier. I think I ov'd and conceived the 2 days prior and that explains why I got my BFP "early" and such a DARK bfp, and yeah. So ladies who are still charting, be encouraged, sometimes FF can go off it's rocker and misinterpret.


----------



## dandybrush

wooo...lets just pray for ovulation now

well i had a call from the gyno they told me the appy can be up to $500 eek!! better start saving
so the earliest they could get me in was on sat 16 Oct, at 11 am thats the day of my dads bday party, but lucky thats not till 6.30 pm


----------



## molly85

Hey girls just back from camping no time to catch up as I got in at 2am had a shower and was passed out within seconds of hitting the pillow. intresting thing no AF as of yet I usually get very narky I'm just very tierd don't know if this isbecause I forgotall my meds or what????? Busy weekendhope she hurrys up and arrives or I have some how hit the jackpot???
Hope your all well will try and catch up


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck hun - hope AFs a no show! :)


----------



## molly85

I hope summit lol Foxy just drives u up the wall. I wanna go sleep now


----------



## leasap

hi ladies, i need help please, im really stuck:dohh:

i want to start charting due to the fact i have no periods unless brought on with northesterine and im now on cd10 and took 100mg of clomid on cd 2-6.

i have registered with fertility friend, and looking at the website and ready to start temping in morning, but i just cant work the chart out :blush:

i dont know where to start or anything:cry: yes i am very blonde so need some help pllleeeeaasssseeeee:thumbup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: leasap

Sorry if you've already done this, but I'll start with the basics :haha:

You need to enter in the 1st day of your last AF.

Select the date (from the chart calendar) to open it up.

Select the drop down menses / spoting option and enter in your flow

On days that your not on AF, try to record your cm and enter that into the cervical fluid drop down option.

When you're taking your temp, try to do it at the same time each day and as soon as you wake up. 

It'll take a little while to get used to it, but once you get into it, I'm sure you'll find it really beneficial :)

Good luck


----------



## leasap

thanks foxy, ive now got a little chart going and entered first day etc, think it will take getting used to tbh lol...

but no doubt i will post on here for more help :) xxxx


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: hi girls. i'm at the airport in montenegro awaiting my flight to frankfort. i got to see DH for about five hours a day saturday and sunday and let me tell you. my love for him is just as strong as when he left! i feel so lucky to be so deeply in love with him. he is the most amazing person i've ever met! i didn't temp or use opk's or anything because i didn't want to stress myself out. we used a soft cup once, but that's it. no pre-seed, nothing. don't know when i ovulated or if i did, and honestly, i feel a little more relaxed then usual :) figure i will wait until the 18th and test then if AF hasn't arrived, which i'm hoping! but trying not to be too hopeful. i hope everyone is doing well! i missed you all!


----------



## pickle76

Oh that's brailliant Never! So glad it all worked out and you got to spend that time together. And I'm so impressed you were able to take the relaxed approach - I do so hope this is the month for you. Sending you huge hugs xxxx


----------



## dandybrush

never :hugs: so glad you had a great weekend really hope the relaxed approach works for you


----------



## moochacha

Glad you had a great weekend never :hugs:, hoping this is your month!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck for this cycle never :)


----------



## nevertogether

pickle - you are an angel! you have kept me strong this all of this and i appreciate it. i'm so glad to know your little bub is a sticky one!

dandy, moo, foxy - you all help me out so much as well. don't know what i would do without you all! not sure how i was able to ditch it all, but i did. it was very relaxing to worry about nothing other than my time with DH. i hate that it ended so soon, but it is better than nothing. my next countdown is until november 26 when i see him again. let's hope i've got a :baby: by then, but seeing him is enough!

:dust: to ALL OF YOU WONDERFUL LADIES!


----------



## molly85

Eeek girls look at the ticker


----------



## pickle76

CONGRATS MOLLY! WOO HOO! SO PLEASED FOR YOU! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pickle76

Aww love ya Never xx


----------



## nevertogether

molly - congrats! :yipee: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

pickle - love you too! :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Thanks Pickle.
I would have known Friday or earlier as my thyroid is through the roof. Well it was on the 25th


----------



## pickle76

How you feeling Molly?! Yay!


----------



## pickle76

Oops sorry our posts crossed lol - wasn't saying yay to your levels being high!


----------



## molly85

lol exhausted. and a bit emotional


----------



## pickle76

Yeah I bet. Hope you have an easy 1st trimester though, and congrats again! x


----------



## molly85

am i meant to feel sick?


----------



## pickle76

I only fely a bit iffy for a few days then nothing til about week 9. Even then it's only about once a week I feel slightly sick, and I've never been anywhere near actually being sick. Be glad - I've been so relieved! xx


----------



## molly85

well i had just make sure so used teh other test in the packits fainter as the wee was almost water but still there yikes


----------



## pickle76

Well that's a good sign with weak urine!


----------



## molly85

i know. wowza icant quite get it in my head huggles


----------



## pickle76

:loopy:


----------



## molly85

has anyone seen my sanity


----------



## nevertogether

i think it ran away with mine molly!


----------



## molly85

LOL. 
God how do I make it through work tomorrow?


----------



## dandybrush

omg Molly :hugs: :happydance: congrats!!! hope it is a sticky :dust: for you


----------



## molly85

so do I I have got a digi to work at 8pm at night 1 -2 so am quietly confident if i can get my thyroid fixed


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Molly!!! I am super duper happy for you!


----------



## molly85

thanks alll. huggles


----------



## nevertogether

hmmm. not too sure i've even ovulated yet. :shrug: figured my temp would be higher this morning, but it wasn't. oh well, not much i can do but wait considering i missed a lot of temps on the trip. we will see! :D


----------



## moochacha

Wooohooo Congrats Molly!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

I already said it before but congrats JO!


----------



## dekerlady88

foxyloxy28 said:


> :
> 
> Don't worry about your sleep pattern - if you can get at least 2.5 - 3 hours solid sleep, you're temp will be fairly accurate. Fertilityfriend will take different waking times etc into account for you also.

My chart (though only 9 days worth of temps) looks a bit off to me, I'm wondering if it could be because of my different waking times. It alerted me a few days ago that my times were too scattered. :-(

I missed one morning out of the 9 on Sept 5th as it was my birthday and I went to sleep late, woke up early, and everything was all outta whack.:dohh:

Is this off or is it just my imagination? God I really hope I don't throw temps out the window like I did when I got frustrated last month with the OPKs, but geeeeeez! It's not the waiting 6 months(so far) that drives me most bonkers, it's the figuring out what the hell my body's doing!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Can you post your chart link hun and we can have a look :)

I'm off to work shortly, but will look in later this morning.


----------



## molly85

Thanksagain girls got my 2-3 week on Cb digi so looks like its all ok in there


----------



## dekerlady88

foxyloxy28 said:


> Can you post your chart link hun and we can have a look :)
> 
> .


pffft well yeah! That was the whole point of that post. 
:dohh:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30e121


----------



## dekerlady88

And yay, Molly!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Your temps are a little up and now yeah, but looks like they are settling down now and I don't think your charts off. Stick with it, providing you get 3+ hours sleep before temping they won't be too far from accurate.

:)


----------



## pickle76

Hey Foxy, sorry to see AF arrived :growlmad: :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks pickle

Took me completely by surprise! +asn't expecting her till Monday, so god knows what happened!

Messd my blood test up too! :dohh: Low progesterone level. On a plus side, I'm hoping that it'll mean the FS will consider giving me clomid if he thinks I'm not ovulating each month!

I will forget to tell him that I had the test too late in my cycle!

HSG on Thursday too!! Eek!

How are you?


----------



## pickle76

Urgh that was a bummer then. But yeah you could use it to your advantage! Really really hope it goes ok next Thurs. Will be thinking of you.

I'm much better now thanks. Had been pretty anxious about my scan yesterday but it was all good! Have posted pic now. Little bubba was moving about loads so they had to get the pic in between - think he/she looks exactly like a jelly baby, with the little arms straight down! (He's lying on his side facing us). Really makes me chuckle. And I'm 13 weeks today - a bit further on than I thought so that's fine by me! xx


----------



## nevertogether

pickle so happy the scan went well! :yipee: happy 13 weeks!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Aww congratulations on the scan. Lovely profile pic :)


----------



## pickle76

Thanks girls xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

pickle76 said:


> Thanks girls xx

The baby looks beautiful!:happydance: You moved up too. Welcome to second trimester. Have you started a preggo journal yet?


----------



## pickle76

mrskcbrown said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls xx
> 
> The baby looks beautiful!:happydance: You moved up too. Welcome to second trimester. Have you started a preggo journal yet?Click to expand...

Aww thanks. No don't think I'd manage to keep a journal! How are you? xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

pickle76 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls xx
> 
> The baby looks beautiful!:happydance: You moved up too. Welcome to second trimester. Have you started a preggo journal yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks. No don't think I'd manage to keep a journal! How are you? xxClick to expand...

Im doing well. Baby is growing good. Go to DR next week at 18 weeks!:happydance: Are you going to find out sex? I am on team yellow:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

That is one CUTE looking Bean pickle!


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Sweetmama - makes me smile every time I look at it! x


----------



## pickle76

mrskcbrown said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls xx
> 
> The baby looks beautiful!:happydance: You moved up too. Welcome to second trimester. Have you started a preggo journal yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks. No don't think I'd manage to keep a journal! How are you? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Im doing well. Baby is growing good. Go to DR next week at 18 weeks!:happydance: Are you going to find out sex? I am on team yellow:hugs:Click to expand...

Wow can't believe you're 18 weeks already! We'd really like to find out the sex but part of me also wants the surprise! Don't know what to do! Guess we''l try and make a decision over the next few weeks...:hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Awww pickle that's a super cute scan pic, congratulations and welcome to 2 nd tri :happydance:


----------



## pickle76

Aww thanks Moo x


----------



## nevertogether

hey girls - took my temp at 4:18am today it was 98.20. i usually take it at 5:00am but i had to pee and had a feeling it would take a second to go back to sleep. took me about 15 minutes to go back to sleep. woke up and took it at 5:00am and was 97.96. which should i use?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Use the 1st one never. It's only 40 mins early, so if anything your temp woyld have been slightlt higher at 5! :)


----------



## nevertogether

thanks foxy! i was kind of excited that it jumped so high, but i have the beginning of a cold so it's pretty easy just to write it off...sigh


----------



## foxyloxy28

Don't lose hope. The beginnings of a cold may not effect your bbt as much as you think it might!


----------



## molly85

Great picture Pickle congratz on 2nd tri Can't wait to speak to midwife on monday.I have discovered I get middle of the night sickness. If I wake up to peee I am also hungry and feel sick lol sure eatting then isn't healthy


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: i asked my husband (medic) and he said that the beginning of a cold can elevate temps but not to the state of a fever. that's the bodies way of fighting it. however, if your body isn't success fighting it off, you will get a fever. it's such a weird cold too! got my FX'ed! i hope you get something figured out foxy. you really deserve it!


----------



## foxyloxy28

That's interesting to know never. :) I've read that cold / flu symptoms in the 2ww is a very good sign! Hoping it's a sign for you :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

well i got some very sharp pains today. not sure what it was from. :shrug: it is very hot outside though, blah! haven't ever had those in the 2WW so we will see.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Good luck never :)


----------



## pickle76

molly85 said:


> Great picture Pickle congratz on 2nd tri Can't wait to speak to midwife on monday.I have discovered I get middle of the night sickness. If I wake up to peee I am also hungry and feel sick lol sure eatting then isn't healthy

Thanks Molly! Hope you're doing ok. Yeah I had the middle of the night thing for the first week or so. I kept some rice cakes or crackers by the bed, and had a couple of bites before I even got out of bed to pee. Seemed to help! xx


----------



## moochacha

Good luck never!

So what do you think ladies about my chart?


----------



## moochacha

Do you think I ovulated on CD 19 or 20 or CD 13? My temps are all over the place because I got a flu, fever but before the fever my temps drop super low messing up my original CH's on CD 13. I didn't have any CM this cycle, very very little almost none so it was hard to really chart my CM.

If I take into account ovulation pains (cramping) and a slight change in super super dry CM to a little less dry I would say I ovulated on CD 19. OMG I wish we DTD more because we only maybe got one or maybe two in 3 or 4 days before ovulation...

Oh well  not to worry!


----------



## molly85

Moooo it dnt seem to matter on BD ook at my chart lol


----------



## pickle76

Moo - looks like cd20 to me, but with DH's super-sperm, then maybe you still did it lol!


----------



## molly85

Pickle u feeling peachy?


----------



## pickle76

Lol yeah Molly I'm ok. I was worried last week I was starting morning sickness (at 12 weeks!) but it was the baby aspirin I think. I stopped taking it and the nausea and motion sickness stopped completely. So feel pretty good again. I wanted to keep taking it as they had said it may help prevent pre-eclampsia - something I may be more prone to because of the diabetes. My blood pressure is perfect just now so just praying it'll stay that way. Can't face feeling like I did on the aspirin for the rest of the pregnancy!

How did you sleep last night?


----------



## molly85

not brillianti woke once 9-4 thenwasup with matt endedup freezing so went back to bed 6- 9.30. I felt dizzy when igot up so think by bloodpressure or sugar is down in the mornings. depending if i see MW first i'll do it at work. She wo't get a fasting levelout of me as i'd never make it there alone


----------



## pickle76

Aww that's a shame. The dizziness could just be pregnancy hormones too - I got dizzy easily early on when I got up too fast and in the night. Hope you get on ok xx


----------



## molly85

Im trying to see it as good that bean is putting enough pressureonmy systemwhilst it grows to effect me


----------



## pickle76

Yeah that's definitely a good way to look at it. If you had no symptoms at all you'd only worry!


----------



## molly85

Lol i feelluck in someways no sicknessetc but would like a symptom OH could see


----------



## moochacha

My chart is so messed up. I'm getting brown spotinc last two days and no flow... Cramps, wish af would just come i don't know if I should count the spotting days as af or leave it? I have to start clomid on cd 3


----------



## dandybrush

pickle u were doing honey daily werent you? what are the benefits? i am gonna start putting honey in my cereal daily

sorry mooch :hugs: cant help you there. have you got your new pup yet? how is he/she?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Looks like you've had a cycle like my last one moochacha!


----------



## xshell79

my cycles are crappy since being on metformin had a 9day lp last cycle normaly 14/15 now this cycle looks like af will come tomo as had big temp dip im only 9dpo again!!! gggrrr


----------



## Mzitalian25

Hi ladies! I am new here and have no idea where , what and when, lol . I printed out charts, bought a basal thermometer and ac. When do I do any of this, sorry I am asking questions and dont wanna piss anyone off would just like a little help to get going. I also dont know many of your abbreviations,lol I thank you for helping and congrats to everyone expecting and good luck to anyone trying :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey

Firstly, I would sign up to Fertilityfriend.com - it's a great site and has lots of charting courses and information. 

You need to take your temperature every morning as soon as you wake up - try to take it at the same time (or as close as possible) each morning. 

Record these temperatures on your chart and fertilityfriend will try to interpret a pattern for you.

What you are looking for is a sustained rise of 3 or more higher temperatures - this will indicate ovulation has taken place.

Sorry this is a brief post, but I'm at work :haha:

Good luck :)


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies can i get your opinions on my latest chart. Ff says its triphasic but its done that before and i don't want to get my hopes up. Tested bfn last 3 days although i convinced myself i could see a very faint line yesterday.

Thank you!


----------



## foxyloxy28

It's certainly different to your other charts!

If you remove the manual crosshairs, what day does FF indicate as ov?


----------



## cheekybint

Cd 21


----------



## foxyloxy28

I thought it may say CD21 as ov day, either way, CD20/21 could make it still pretty early to get a +ve HPT. I think your chart looks really promising.

Good luck.


----------



## cheekybint

Well i tested with a digital and it came up pregnant 3+ !!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congratulations :)


----------



## Helly

Ive had 4 bfp's since last night...


----------



## foxyloxy28

Huge congrats Helly xx


----------



## nevertogether

helly - congratulations!

cheeky - oh girl i am so happy! you helped me out when i first got on BnB and i have followed you since. so glad to see you got your :bfp: honey!


----------



## Mzitalian25

Congrats Ladies!!! Well I did sign up for FF last night. However I have PCOS and am irregular. I am waiting for AF to arrive anytime now to really get on the ground running that being said I know there is a seperate forum for Vitex but that is what I bought to start, I just dont know when I should start and I ordered some strip to double check I dont have a BFP now before I get on the ground running, I am nervous and excited all in one :)


----------



## xshell79

congrats to helly and cheekybint xxxx


----------



## pickle76

Huge congrats to Helly and Cheeky! So pleased for you both!

Hi Foxy and xshell! Welcome Mzitalian!

Hoping for good news for you this weekend Never xx


----------



## nevertogether

thank you pickle. means a lot you keep so much faith in me :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## Mzitalian25

Quick Question, In my Signature How do I link my journal without the Actual "link" So I can just have it say My Journal and you click on it like yours nevertogether ?
Thanks


----------



## xshell79

Thought I'd pop and tell u ladies I got my bfp today my temps went back up. I'm in total shock as I thought I was out I even joined a gym and payed membership etc. Me and oh are realy happy but I'm very scared to thow. Best birthday present I could ever have (27th)


----------



## moochacha

Huge congratulations xshell!! :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Also congratulations Helly and Cheeky :hugs: 

Fab all these bfps! but I have to say that foxy and I are next  and fx for you as well never :hugs:


----------



## xshell79

thanks moochacha ...do u know how to upload a pic of a laptop on to here as i havent a clue!!


----------



## pickle76

Ooh that's great xshell! Congrats! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congratulations shell :)


----------



## cheekybint

Well its all up in the air for me! Tested again yesterday and got not pregnant :(

my doc reckons its unlikely i had a false positive but wants me to wait till af due before testing again, so Tuesday at latest.

My temp is still very high though so will just wait it out


----------



## nevertogether

good luck sweetie!


----------



## Helly

Congrats Shell and good luck Cheeky.

Moochacha i agree, its got to be you and Foxy next.


----------



## Mzitalian25

CONGRATS LADIES!!!! How exciting, keep your head up! Remember that hpt are made by machine/man and there are errors. Just keep doing everything you have done to get your BFP and it will be alright, just try your best NOT TO STRESS :) let us know what happens


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Helly, Shell and Cheekybint! What a blessing!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

any news cheeky?


----------



## pickle76

So sorry to see CD1 Never. Know you didn't want pity hugs so sending you encouraging hugs instead :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## nevertogether

thanks pickle :hugs: DH's boss (army doc) told me to make an appointment with the women's health clinic here and go from there, so i think that's what i'm going to do. just be proactive in the months i'm not with him.


----------



## pickle76

That sounds like a good idea. Yes then you'll know you're doing what you can in the meantime. Did you say it was a couple of months now til you see him again? xx


----------



## nevertogether

yes, end of november is next. i want to get my ducks in a row before then. his boss said that army doctors are quick to push you to the side if you are active duty TTC so the best bet is to go to the women's clinic and explain to them the situation. the one near me is made up of an all woman staff and it's the biggest army hospital in europe so i know they should be able to help.


----------



## pickle76

Ooh that's good then. At least you've got that near you and not stuck for somewhere to go for help. REALLY hope they can help xx


----------



## molly85

Heya pickle


----------



## pickle76

Hey Molly - how you doing? Ooh a blueberry already!


----------



## molly85

technically its a blueberry tomorrow but it was on american time so put ity a day early. Excited scan on friday !!!!!


----------



## Mzitalian25

Any news yet?


----------



## pickle76

Hope your scan goes well Molly. Right am off to bed soon - tired and grumpy tonight x


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Hi Ladies 

Please could some of you charting experts take a look at my chart and let me know what you think.

Everything was going nicely, I had firm red crosshairs for ovulation on CD13 which made me 12dpo yesterday. 
Due to circumstances meaning we couldnt anywhere near enough this month im totally not expecting to be pregnant but I was at least happy thinking that id finally got to grips with the whole charting game!

I started spotting on 11dpo and again on 12dpo and was expecting :witch: on saturday but then today I had a low temp below coverline (my first thought was obviously :witch: had arrived early and when I went to the loo there was spotting and again I thought itll arrive full flow later) but when I entered it into FF its changed my ovulation day to CD18!! 

Just wondered if anyone knew why it would do that and if its always 100% correct? 

Its really got me worried now cause if it does turn into my period today or tomorrow then that puts my luteal phase at either 8 or 9 days when i thought i had a nice 13/14 day one!

Another bizarre thing is that for the last few months ive had severe cramps and sore boobs from about the week leading upto my period and this month i havent had anything yet, but I started following weight watchers on CD1 and have managed to lose 7lb so far so thought that the healthier eating had maybe reduced my PMT as id read that it does that ??

Any advice that anyone has would be great right now 

Thanks in advance 




PJ xx


----------



## dandybrush

could be implantation bleeding pj :shrug: sorry thats my 2 cents worth


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everybody! Hope all is well. I miss everyone and sorry I dont log in often. As for me, just getting bigger and praying for a healthy baby for everyone!:hugs:


----------



## impatient

Hello everyone:) I just wanted to stop in and say hello. I found so much help and comfort in this thread when TTC! Just wanted to wish everyone luck! Charting is sooooooo life consuming, but so helpful! Hang in there and have fun, cause it will happen!!


----------



## angie79

Hi girls

I was wondering if anyone would know what is going on with my chart - its my first month charting and it looks a bit mental to me - My temp has been going down for the last 4 days but still above coverline
Do you think af will appear any day because of this or am i still in with a shot
Please be honest its fine.
Thanks

xx:kiss:


----------



## nevertogether

angie - i would definitely assume that AF is coming honey. usually when your temp continues going down towards the end of your LP it usually means she is coming.


----------



## angie79

nevertogether said:


> angie - i would definitely assume that AF is coming honey. usually when your temp continues going down towards the end of your LP it usually means she is coming.

Thanks for being honest hun - i guess i got my hopes up as i was looking through the ff chart gallery and a couple of people had a few days of dips and then suddenly it rose sky high - i know your right tho :flower:

xxx


----------



## nevertogether

it's still not low though honey :shrug: so i would just wait it out and keep your hopes up until she comes :hugs: hopefully not!


----------



## bettinaboop

Hey ladies

This is my 1st month charting and i was wondering if anyone could tell me if it looks ok coz its all gobbledy gook to me at the mo :wacko:

I think AF is just around corner because getting a bit of creamy CM and have had cramps since about 8DPO, plus in a really really bad mood (poor OH). Took test yesterday (11DPO) and was :bfn: so no its just a case of waiting.

Thanks for any help

Hxxx


----------



## pickle76

Hi bettinaboop!

Your chart looks good to me. Could be that AF is about to arrive but could also be a BFP waiting to happen! The dip at 6DPO could be implantation and cramps don't necessarily mean it's all over! Really hope this is it for you, but if AF does show, then you've had a good 1st month charting and everything looks stable and good to me! xx


----------



## bettinaboop

Thanks pickle76

Its good to know that everything looks ok - just got to keep positve for :bfp:

Hxxx


----------



## pickle76

Yeah let us know what happens! xx


----------



## babywanted73

Hi Jo:) Glad to see your pregnancy is going so well...

Shannon


----------



## moochacha

How is everyone? :flower:


----------



## molly85

Shan guess your talkingto me?? Thank you, no big symptoms just the dodgy thyroid and lowblood pressure all under control Tho

Girls I need your assistance My scan put me back a week but my thyroid bloods 6dpo were already registering a massive change. Had I implanted by then?? so am indeed 10+4? Thanks for looking and good luck girls.

Sorry Angie I can't seem to look at your chart.


----------



## crazychick31

Hi everyone :hi: 

Could you fab ladies please take a look at my chart and let me know what you think?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2fcfcf


Brief bit of history for you - weve been NTNP for exactly 1 year with no success. We did set ourselves a 1 year limit though before we started 'trying properly' and due to reasons we couldnt control we were unable to :sex: enough or at the right time. 

I did try charting a few cycles though just to make sure I was actually ovulating and apparently I am. 

This is the first cycle where we're actually taking charge and are actively trying. 

Sorry its so long winded but here goes my actual point and question ............ 



I was certain id ovulated around CD15 because my sex drive was through the roof, I had lots of watery cm (ive never noticed EWCM so thats normal for me), and I even had some spotting (ive never had this happen before during ovulation but have read its totally normal and a good sign of ov) so when I had a temp rise on CD 16 & 17 it only confirmed in my head what I thought anyway. BUT then on CD18 & 19 it dropped again so didnt confirm ovulation. By this point though, my sex drive had calmed down and CM was back to dry/sticky? Now I dont know if this could be a factor or if its just pure coincidence but on both the mornings that my temp dropped I had noticed a definate decrease in the room temp. Normally I sleep in the buff and actually considered putting pjs on both nights and had to stick the heating on for a few hours before bed which i havent had to do since last winter and the only reason I didnt was because I read somewhere that changing what you normally sleep in can affect your temps. 

So, after entering todays temp its gave me dotted crosshairs for CD18 but going by what my body is telling me i still think its CD15!

I guess my questions are ...... 

Is it possible that a sudden change in weather can lower BBT?

Does Fertility Friend sometimes get it wrong? 

And looking at my chart does everyone else think FF is correct or do you think it could be CD15 too? 

Thanks in advance ladies 

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## wannabemum123

Not happy with my chart. AF is quickly approaching https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/316e52


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey, just been directed this way by NICOLEB (thank you). I'm sure I'll be posting loads as just as when I think I'm getting to grips with my chart and temping, something happens and it all goes wrong... today I found out that I didn't ovulate on CD16 like FF said, but infact I ovulated on CD22. So my TWW has been reset from 9dpo back to 3dpo :growlmad: it's seems ages to have gotten to 9dpo in the first place!! lol. I don't know how to link my chart into my posts but I have todays chart on my TTC journal (see link below) if you want to have a nosey....


----------



## wannabemum123

live_in_hope said:


> .. today I found out that I didn't ovulate on CD16 like FF said, but infact I ovulated on CD22. .

Who said you ovulated on a different day. They say at least three highs after a low will show when you ovulated. For example in my chart you will see I ovulated CD12
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/316e52

I have been reading that fab book "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" learned a lot. Try and buy it if you can. You can get it online for about £13 - £14. Its like the TTC Bible lol.

Can't see any link to your chart. Just click on your home page and copy link, and I will have a look.


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabemum123 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> .. today I found out that I didn't ovulate on CD16 like FF said, but infact I ovulated on CD22. .
> 
> Who said you ovulated on a different day. They say at least three highs after a low will show when you ovulated. For example in my chart you will see I ovulated CD12
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/316e52
> 
> I have been reading that fab book "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" learned a lot. Try and buy it if you can. You can get it online for about £13 - £14. Its like the TTC Bible lol.
> 
> Can't see any link to your chart. Just click on your home page and copy link, and I will have a look.Click to expand...

Sorry, the link I meant was to my TTC journal which has pics of my chart on. It was FF who said I ovulated on both CD16 and CD22. What happened was I had a dip then my temp rose 3days in a row. So then it indicated that I had ovulated. Then after those 3days it dipped right down (as it was so low I disguarded it as I'd had a bad night sleep) and temps stayed low for a few days, then they started rising and today was the 3rd rise. So I questioned what was happening. Somebody said, if I didn't disguard that really low temp would the crosshairs move. So I unchecked the disguard box and the crosshairs moved from CD16 to CD22. Hope that makes sense, It should make more sense on my journal lol xx


----------



## wannabemum123

Are you taking your temps orally? I would take them vaginal next cycle.


----------



## live_in_hope

Yes orally, I will try it vaginally next time, had already though about that actually yer, just to see the difference xx


----------



## wannabemum123

Yeah, much better just reach your hand out for the thermometer. I keep it next to the alarm clock for when it goes off. Keep all movements to a minimum until after you have temped.


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabemum123 said:


> Yeah, much better just reach your hand out for the thermometer. I keep it next to the alarm clock for when it goes off. Keep all movements to a minimum until after you have temped.

Yep I already do exactly that, in fact I'm normally still half asleep when I temp :haha:


----------



## wannabemum123

Me too. That's why I find the V option better than oral. You don't have to worry whether it is in exactly the same place - pop it in and you are away. Remember it is only the silver probe, otherwise you won't hear the beeps lol.

I have a little routine - reach out press snooze - insert thermometer- close my eyes in a semi-doze, listen for the beeps and then record in nearby pad. Back to sleep.

Good luck and baby dust to ya.


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabemum123 said:


> Remember it is only the silver probe, otherwise you won't hear the beeps lol.

:rofl: :rofl: very true!! :haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey ladies, would you mind having a look at my chart. Would just like some feedback on it. Is it rising ok? Is it a good thing that it's rising so much each DPO?? Thanks all xx
 



Attached Files:







5dpo.jpg
File size: 78.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrskcbrown

pickle76 said:


> Yeah let us know what happens! xx

Wow, Ive been away for a while! Congrats on twenty weeks!:cloud9: Such a blessing!:happydance:


----------



## wannabemum123

Looks good to me. But why don't you just post the link - click on my home page in FF then copy and paste the link that shows above. I won't have to squint my eyes then, and I can see what other things have been added in the nore information sections.

Looks fab though.


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabemum123 said:


> Looks good to me. But why don't you just post the link - click on my home page in FF then copy and paste the link that shows above. I won't have to squint my eyes then, and I can see what other things have been added in the nore information sections.
> 
> Looks fab though.

Yer sorry about that. I tried it before like that and people said it didnt work They said that when they clicked on it, it brought up their charts?? :shrug: I'll have another go 2moro. Thanks for looking/squinting (sorry) xx


----------



## wannabemum123

That is why you have to click on your home page on the left - then copy and paste that link. You must have done the general link - which we have all done before. Lol.

Your home page will give the link unique to you.


----------



## live_in_hope

testing lol https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30db2e


----------



## wannabemum123

Clever girl Lol. It works. You just have to keep remembering to click on your home page whenever you want someone to look at it.


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabemum123 said:


> Clever girl Lol. It works. You just have to keep remembering to click on your home page whenever you want someone to look at it.

:happydance: yay!! So if it's not on my homepage and somebody randomly clicks on it, it wont work?? How do you get it so it works all the time?? :shrug:


----------



## wannabemum123

Looks good. You have a dotted line which means FF is undecided. You may have put some conflicting info in for it not to give you a solid line. Looks good to me though. Carefully watch the next few days, you may get an implantation dip, if you have conceived. Are you temping orally, as temps can be quite erratic with oral?


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabemum123 said:


> Looks good. You have a dotted line which means FF is undecided. You may have put some conflicting info in for it not to give you a solid line. Looks good to me though. Carefully watch the next few days, you may get an implantation dip, if you have conceived. Are you temping orally, as temps can be quite erratic with oral?

yer. my CM conflicted with ovulation day. It originally said I Ovd on CD16, but then after 3 days of rising, it plumeted again, then it changed its mind and said I ovd on CD22. Yes am taking it orally, I didnt want to change mid cycle, but will change next month...... question :blush: how do you take it vaginally if you have a tampon in?? *tmi* i know, but if you get up to take it out, then that will affect the temp anyway?? :shrug: xx


----------



## wannabemum123

Well, I don't wear tampons when i'm in bed. They say not to because the risk of TSS. That being said I don't like to wear one in bed. I guess you can still insert as you are only inserting a tiny bit (the probe). Besides if it affects temps it is not going to be a big deal because it is not near ovulation days. Its the days after you will be watching closely.


----------



## bettinaboop

Hi ladies - i was hoping someone could help me out with my chart this month, put my temp in 2day and FF first gave me a dotted line on CD12 then i adjustetd a time of my temps over the weekend and now its saying its undecided :wacko: i thought i OV would have been CD13 because my temps rose yesterday and everything esle looked promising but know not sure if i've even OV'd this month - can someone please tell me what they think?????

TIA

Hx


----------



## Mzitalian25

bettinaboop said:


> Hi ladies - i was hoping someone could help me out with my chart this month, put my temp in 2day and FF first gave me a dotted line on CD12 then i adjustetd a time of my temps over the weekend and now its saying its undecided :wacko: i thought i OV would have been CD13 because my temps rose yesterday and everything esle looked promising but know not sure if i've even OV'd this month - can someone please tell me what they think?????
> 
> TIA
> 
> Hx

I would say you ovulated yesterday Nov 1st, add a higher temp for tomorrow and I bet FF will add your crosshairs, from what I have learned after your temp is higher for 3 to 4 days FF will add cross hairs


----------



## nevertogether

i would say you ovulated on CD13 and you need one more high temp to confirm that. 97.9 is normally a post ovulation temperature not a pre ovulation temperature so i'm confident that ovulation was CD13. the reason they are not solid perhaps is because after CD13 you have conflicting information which includes EWCM and a + OPK.


----------



## bettinaboop

Thanks ladies, i'm still new to temping and its really confusing sometimes lol!

Will see what FF says tomorrow.

Hx


----------



## wannabemum123

I would say CD13 (31st) It is the low before the 3 highs. FF may draw your cross hairs tomorrow if you have another high temp, it also corresponds with your EWCM. Don't worry.


----------



## pickle76

Hi all! Haven't been around for ages sorry. How's everyone doing? Hey Never! When do you get to see DH? I remember it's Nov but not sure when.

Welcome wannabemum and bettinaboop! Yes bettina - I agree with Never and wannabemum - CD13 looks very likey for OV. FF will confirm if your temps stay up. But your OPK's and CP fit too.

Thanks mrskcbrown - I have my scan this week so can't wait, but nervous too! Hope you're doing well! xx


----------



## nevertogether

pickle! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 24 november :D


----------



## pickle76

Lol:hugs: Ooh not long to go! That's great! Is it likely to coincide with ov for you? Have you seen anyone yet about things or got any advice? Think of you often you know! But been spending some time in 2nd tri. Need to catch up on this thread!


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies, im also new to charting(and sticking with it). i do mine on a fertility friend on i pod app but also put it in on FF when i catch up so if i can figure out how to put it all in then put my chart in my siggy i will b doing that because im not sure how to read it all right so i will need some help


----------



## nevertogether

i know! i'm hoping it corresponds. once i know when i ovulate this cycle i should be able to better pinpoint if i will ovulate when i see him. he's already asked me the same thing today haha! i went to the OB/GYN in landstuhl and she referred me to an offpost fertility clinic. i go to tri-care (our insurance) on thursday for an appointment to find out what my next steps are. hoping we can get something figured out before DH gets back. we were hoping to have something figured out before i see him in november, but that's not likely. so now, if we don't conceive this next cycle, then i will continue all of our steps when i get back from leave and hopefully have something figured out before he is back from deployment in april. wow, 2nd tri :shock:! i think of you a lot too hun :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

lots of us will be happy to help sma!


----------



## pickle76

Ah well I hope your appt goes well Thurs Never. Update me then! Sounds like you have a plan though which is good.

Hi sma! We'll all help if we can (although I'm clueless about how to help with getting your link on here - can't even remember how I did mine lol!)


----------



## sma1588

ok thanks ladies...im sure i will figure out somehow to put it in my siggy.... im on on cd 10 today so if i O it should be comming up sometime so i will be temping for sure the next few days


----------



## pickle76

Yeah keep temping and bd'ing sma!


----------



## sma1588

i sure will but for some reason i have watery cm today and cramping bad... i thought it was supposed to be getting sticky not watery for it to be going to eggwhite


----------



## nevertogether

no, watery can actually be considered fertile as well. here is a chart i like to reference to when i'm confused about CM:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/HelpCenter/FFBook/ff_fertility_signs.html


----------



## wannabemum123

Watery is fertile. Sticky and dry is not good. For some, watery is the most fertile as they don't get the egg white consistency. Get b'ding


----------



## pickle76

Yeah I didn't often get EWCM, more often watery. And it doesn't always follow a pattern of dry to sticky to watery etc. Just go with it though x


----------



## sma1588

oh ok good im glad im not the only 1 who isnt on track. i kinda feel like im going to start my period but im only on cd 10 so i know im not its just weird....maybe i will O this time then....thanks hun


----------



## pickle76

Hope this is ov for you sma x


----------



## sun

Hello! :wave:

I am new to charting and thought I would join up and say hello. I have no idea what I'm doing though - so am going to hunt around for info. We want to TTC #2 - we wanted to TTC months ago, but AF has not shown up yet! The past few days I have had EWCM for the first time since LO, so I am thinking it is possible I am OV again!! :happydance: 
So I want to start charting asap - we are hoping for a quick BFP, but our LO took a very long time so we want to get going asap. We are BDing now in case it is OV! 
Good luck ladies! xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pickle, did you find out what you are having? Sorry if I missed the announcement. Im not on much.


----------



## sma1588

so i put my temps into FF this morning and they r all crazy with a few big ups and downs . i think next time i chart(next month) i will have to put the info in right away because i think im getting wrong numbers from my therm. because it shows that days and the day before so i think im getting the wrong number...


----------



## pickle76

sun said:


> Hello! :wave:
> 
> I am new to charting and thought I would join up and say hello. I have no idea what I'm doing though - so am going to hunt around for info. We want to TTC #2 - we wanted to TTC months ago, but AF has not shown up yet! The past few days I have had EWCM for the first time since LO, so I am thinking it is possible I am OV again!! :happydance:
> So I want to start charting asap - we are hoping for a quick BFP, but our LO took a very long time so we want to get going asap. We are BDing now in case it is OV!
> Good luck ladies! xx

Welcome! Hope you get used to charting - it's fine when you get used to it. And it really helps see patterns and gives you a good idea of when to concentrate your BD'ing efforts lol. Hope you're about to ovulate! x


----------



## pickle76

mrskcbrown said:


> Pickle, did you find out what you are having? Sorry if I missed the announcement. Im not on much.

Hey mrskcbrown! I had my scan 2 days ago and it's a ...............BOY! I was convinced it was since I first found out I was pregnant but I'm never right about anyone else's lol. Guess I was this time! Everything fine at the scan and really enjoyed it. Bubba's been kicking loads too so although it actually feels a bit freaky I love it! How's everything with you? Love your bump pic! x


----------



## pickle76

sma1588 said:


> so i put my temps into FF this morning and they r all crazy with a few big ups and downs . i think next time i chart(next month) i will have to put the info in right away because i think im getting wrong numbers from my therm. because it shows that days and the day before so i think im getting the wrong number...

Aww hope you sort it out. Maybe just scribble the reading on a notepad as soon as you take it. My thermometer had a memory which just showed the last reading taken when you turned it back on so was quite easy thankfully! x


----------



## mrskcbrown

pickle76 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Pickle, did you find out what you are having? Sorry if I missed the announcement. Im not on much.
> 
> Hey mrskcbrown! I had my scan 2 days ago and it's a ...............BOY! I was convinced it was since I first found out I was pregnant but I'm never right about anyone else's lol. Guess I was this time! Everything fine at the scan and really enjoyed it. Bubba's been kicking loads too so although it actually feels a bit freaky I love it! How's everything with you? Love your bump pic! xClick to expand...

Everything was good at my scan as well but we are on team yellow so I dont know what I am having. I think a girl, DH thinks a boy..either way Im satisfied but Id prefer a girl LOL. Thanks about the bump pic. I think its time for a new one that one was at 23 weeks.:cloud9:


----------



## Mzitalian25

sma1588 said:


> so i put my temps into FF this morning and they r all crazy with a few big ups and downs . i think next time i chart(next month) i will have to put the info in right away because i think im getting wrong numbers from my therm. because it shows that days and the day before so i think im getting the wrong number...

My honey writes it down everyday just in case I cant put it on FF right away


----------



## wannabemum123

sma1588 said:


> so i put my temps into FF this morning and they r all crazy with a few big ups and downs . i think next time i chart(next month) i will have to put the info in right away because i think im getting wrong numbers from my therm. because it shows that days and the day before so i think im getting the wrong number...

Hi

It won't make any difference how soon you enter them into FF. I just note mine on a writing pad and enter in FF when I log onto the computer. Are you using a basal thermometer? The digitals will beep 4 times when it has your temperature. Do you temp the same time each day?

If you are oral temping this can cause erratic temps, Vaginal is nearer the core of your body, so more reliable,and easier imo. With oral you have to ensure it is in the exact place, besides you could sleep with mouth open one day closed another etc.


----------



## sma1588

well my honey is always knocked out right nxt to me so that wont work....i was writting it down but i forgot to or couldnt find the pen and went back to sleep lol..... yes i take it orally but maybe i should try it the other way next month.....

im cd 13 today but dont know how many days this cycle is going to b so we BD every other day since cd8 then will b every day since cd 11 hopefully i O and it works


----------



## wannabemum123

Vaginal is said to be the best. I find it easier too. It's only the probe you insert, a tiny bit of the end. I have the pad on a little table when I wake up near my alarm lol. Alarm, therm,pad and pen are all next to each other. I have the routine down to a T.


----------



## sma1588

ya im going to try that next cycle. i have all my stuff next to the bed to but as soon as the alarm goes off i grab the therm and do the temp (while more than half asleep)and fall right back asleep.....sometimes i dont even notice it but i just turn off the alarm and go back to sleep lol


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies, i'm hoping some of you chart experts can help. i have been charting for eight months now, and this current chart of mine has me quite confused.

i had EWCM on cd9 of my cycle (earliest i ever have) so i began using my cb smiley opk's once a day. i got a negative opk from cd9-cd15. on cd 14 i got more EWCM, was bloated, had a backache, diarrhea, and gassy, which are all usual ovulation symptoms for me. i ran out of opk's on cd15 so i had to stop testing. my question is, my temperatures do not seem to reflect ovulation even though my cm now has a switched to sticky and i have had all my usual o symptoms (i know them very well.) kind of confused by it all. if i get a temperature over 97.2 tomorrow (missed today's temp because of no sleep..) then i will get dotted crosshairs for cd13. i'm very confused! any input would be appreciated.

hoping i have already ovulated, as i do regularly every month (and just missed my LH surge hopefully since i only tested once a day...), because dh and i actually have a shot next month since he will be home for a while from deployment and i will get to visit home.

thanks girls!


----------



## pickle76

Hey never! I've missed stalking your chart! Well it looks like it could have been cd15. That would fit with your symptoms, and it's tricky to tell with your open circle temps which may in fact have been higher. If your temps stay up then I think that's a possibility. Could just be a slow rise this month too to add to the confusion. And yes you could just have missed the LH surge with testing once a a day. Hope you have ov'd and the timing's right for when you see DH! xx


----------



## pickle76

Ooh have just seen your chart again Never - I guess it wasn't ov then, but could be now! Hope so x


----------



## sma1588

ok ladies so i got my clomid today and will have it for next cycle...so i will be getting serious with temping and charting so i have a little time to figure out how to put my chart up then will really need all your yes next cycle


----------



## pickle76

We'll be watching, sma! x


----------



## live_in_hope

:wave: hey ladies and fellow charters!!

Im wondering if anybody can help me. A while ago, (it might have even been in this thread) I saw a bit about temp differeneces. It was a link that showed you that if you took your temp an hour laterwhat you could increase the temp by and if you took it lower, what you should decrease the temp by.

Does anybody know what or where that link is? I test at 7am every morning except a monday when I have Uni, when I test at 6 and I want to adjust the monday reading so I dont have to get up at 6 every morning :wacko: thanks ladies xx


----------



## pickle76

Hi, yes try this https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php xx


----------



## live_in_hope

pickle76 said:


> Hi, yes try this https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php xx

Thank you!! thank you!! thank you!! thats great!! I'm monitoring my luteal phase this cycle as my last one was only 7days :cry: so I'm trying my hardest to be dead accurate in hope that my short luteal phase was just an error down to my inexperience with temping... thank you :flower:


----------



## pickle76

live_in_hope said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, yes try this https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php xx
> 
> Thank you!! thank you!! thank you!! thats great!! I'm monitoring my luteal phase this cycle as my last one was only 7days :cry: so I'm trying my hardest to be dead accurate in hope that my short luteal phase was just an error down to my inexperience with temping... thank you :flower:Click to expand...

Yes it could have been that you ov'd earlier than you thought and your LP was actually a bit longer. Well hope the temping goes well this month! Am thinking of you! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

pickle76 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, yes try this https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php xx
> 
> Thank you!! thank you!! thank you!! thats great!! I'm monitoring my luteal phase this cycle as my last one was only 7days :cry: so I'm trying my hardest to be dead accurate in hope that my short luteal phase was just an error down to my inexperience with temping... thank you :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it could have been that you ov'd earlier than you thought and your LP was actually a bit longer. Well hope the temping goes well this month! Am thinking of you! xxClick to expand...

aww thanks! Yer FF originally said I ovd on cd16 which would have made my LP 13days but then it changed to CD22 that I ovd??? I was quite poorly during last month so I can imagine that had a lot to do with it too!! :shrug: but so far so good! Thanks again!! Really appreciate your help! xx


----------



## pickle76

Ah could have been that then. Hope it's all clearer this month x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, yes try this https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php xx
> 
> Thank you!! thank you!! thank you!! thats great!! I'm monitoring my luteal phase this cycle as my last one was only 7days :cry: so I'm trying my hardest to be dead accurate in hope that my short luteal phase was just an error down to my inexperience with temping... thank you :flower:Click to expand...

hey hun, FF said that my LP was 9dpo and cycle of 24days but i worked it out as 10dpo and 25day cycle.. im not listening to it 100% this time x


----------



## live_in_hope

ah really? hmm makes me wonder then :shrug: I've got a dr appointment 2moro just to check my levels but the more i think about it, the more i think it was error and just down to the fact that i was poorly and not consistant enough and had crappy OPK's so this month im doing it by the book just to make sure everything is in order so then I can relax about it all and let nature take its course! :thumbup: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> ah really? hmm makes me wonder then :shrug: I've got a dr appointment 2moro just to check my levels but the more i think about it, the more i think it was error and just down to the fact that i was poorly and not consistant enough and had crappy OPK's so this month im doing it by the book just to make sure everything is in order so then I can relax about it all and let nature take its course! :thumbup: xx

Yes thats the best thing.. i shall see what it says this cycle then i might pop to the Dr's too just to check everything is as it should be.

I'm setting my alarm everyday to take temps as before it was halfterm and routine goes to pot lol..

Charts not looking to bad yet.. day 7 tomorrow so will get my coverline, hows yours looking this time xx


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> ah really? hmm makes me wonder then :shrug: I've got a dr appointment 2moro just to check my levels but the more i think about it, the more i think it was error and just down to the fact that i was poorly and not consistant enough and had crappy OPK's so this month im doing it by the book just to make sure everything is in order so then I can relax about it all and let nature take its course! :thumbup: xx
> 
> Yes thats the best thing.. i shall see what it says this cycle then i might pop to the Dr's too just to check everything is as it should be.
> 
> I'm setting my alarm everyday to take temps as before it was halfterm and routine goes to pot lol..
> 
> Charts not looking to bad yet.. day 7 tomorrow so will get my coverline, hows yours looking this time xxClick to expand...

Mine's looking ok so far (have a look if you like) I've been taking it vaginally this month and it's been alot more stable, coz like you I had half term in the most cruicial time of my cycle last month and I was ill so it was just sooo inconsistant! I take mine at 7am everyday (even yesterday and today-killer!) lol but Mondays when I have Uni I'm up at 6 so I take it then and use that converter I got on here the other day.
The Dr takes blood 7days after you ovulate so I'm going in 2moro so we can chat and then talk about how to go about getting my booked in if he thinks it nessessary. we're talking another couple of weeks anyway until I'm 7dpo. xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> ah really? hmm makes me wonder then :shrug: I've got a dr appointment 2moro just to check my levels but the more i think about it, the more i think it was error and just down to the fact that i was poorly and not consistant enough and had crappy OPK's so this month im doing it by the book just to make sure everything is in order so then I can relax about it all and let nature take its course! :thumbup: xx
> 
> Yes thats the best thing.. i shall see what it says this cycle then i might pop to the Dr's too just to check everything is as it should be.
> 
> I'm setting my alarm everyday to take temps as before it was halfterm and routine goes to pot lol..
> 
> Charts not looking to bad yet.. day 7 tomorrow so will get my coverline, hows yours looking this time xxClick to expand...
> 
> Mine's looking ok so far (have a look if you like) I've been taking it vaginally this month and it's been alot more stable, coz like you I had half term in the most cruicial time of my cycle last month and I was ill so it was just sooo inconsistant! I take mine at 7am everyday (even yesterday and today-killer!) lol but Mondays when I have Uni I'm up at 6 so I take it then and use that converter I got on here the other day.
> The Dr takes blood 7days after you ovulate so I'm going in 2moro so we can chat and then talk about how to go about getting my booked in if he thinks it nessessary. we're talking another couple of weeks anyway until I'm 7dpo. xxClick to expand...

i'll have a look at your chart now :)
do u recommend vaginally over orally? i get really really hot in bed, and am i right in how i have been doing it, take temp before you get up, move or anything?
But like you i have had this sinus cold, banging head and now a sore throat.. typical so i think that may of given me not so accurate temps :(
Going to get some OPK's tomorrow x:happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> ah really? hmm makes me wonder then :shrug: I've got a dr appointment 2moro just to check my levels but the more i think about it, the more i think it was error and just down to the fact that i was poorly and not consistant enough and had crappy OPK's so this month im doing it by the book just to make sure everything is in order so then I can relax about it all and let nature take its course! :thumbup: xx
> 
> Yes thats the best thing.. i shall see what it says this cycle then i might pop to the Dr's too just to check everything is as it should be.
> 
> I'm setting my alarm everyday to take temps as before it was halfterm and routine goes to pot lol..
> 
> Charts not looking to bad yet.. day 7 tomorrow so will get my coverline, hows yours looking this time xxClick to expand...
> 
> Mine's looking ok so far (have a look if you like) I've been taking it vaginally this month and it's been alot more stable, coz like you I had half term in the most cruicial time of my cycle last month and I was ill so it was just sooo inconsistant! I take mine at 7am everyday (even yesterday and today-killer!) lol but Mondays when I have Uni I'm up at 6 so I take it then and use that converter I got on here the other day.
> The Dr takes blood 7days after you ovulate so I'm going in 2moro so we can chat and then talk about how to go about getting my booked in if he thinks it nessessary. we're talking another couple of weeks anyway until I'm 7dpo. xxClick to expand...
> 
> i'll have a look at your chart now :)
> do u recommend vaginally over orally? i get really really hot in bed, and am i right in how i have been doing it, take temp before you get up, move or anything?
> But like you i have had this sinus cold, banging head and now a sore throat.. typical so i think that may of given me not so accurate temps :(
> Going to get some OPK's tomorrow x:happydance:Click to expand...

I've been taking it vaginally this month as Ive read its more accurate. Temps are generally higher then orally but my chart definately looks more stable if you compare the two (this month and last month)
Yep your right, take it before you move or get up.My alarm goes off, I roll over, grab it, stick it in, although it's really hard to hear the beep when its down there!! :blush: it seems to reach temp alot quicker too, when I did it orally it seemed to take ages, but its like half the time vaginally :shrug: then I have a little bottle of alcohol gel that I keep on my bedside tab;e too and give it a wipe with that afterwards. xx


----------



## pickle76

Just wanted to chip in and say that I temped vaginally for the last couple of months that I was charting and my temps seemed more stable too. Didn't have to worry about if I'd slept with my mouth open or not! I'd recommend it x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Right next cycle its Vaginally then.. 

i'm the same as you V i grab the alarm in one hand and the temp in the other wait for the beep and nod back off (on weekends :haha:)
Was wondering how to keep it clean, was wondering if they still did themometer shield like they used to in hospitals ?? but the lil bottles of alchol sound better..

Thanks girls x
my chart at the mo on cd 6


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Right next cycle its Vaginally then..
> 
> i'm the same as you V i grab the alarm in one hand and the temp in the other wait for the beep and nod back off (on weekends :haha:)
> Was wondering how to keep it clean, was wondering if they still did themometer shield like they used to in hospitals ?? but the lil bottles of alchol sound better..
> 
> Thanks girls x
> my chart at the mo on cd 6

yer the alcohol gel works a treat, I have bottles of it everywhere :wacko: your chart looks good, so far so good. :thumbup: I'm going to pop over to your journal, hadnt realised you had one xx :wave:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

hi V i have had another look at your chrt today and it doesnt show a coverline? does it have one your end? i'm on cd7 and still no coverline? xx


----------



## pickle76

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> hi V i have had another look at your chrt today and it doesnt show a coverline? does it have one your end? i'm on cd7 and still no coverline? xx

I think you'll only get a coverline when FF detects ovulation. And apparently the coverline isn't that crucial anyway - FF says it's just for visual reference xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

pickle76 said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> hi V i have had another look at your chrt today and it doesnt show a coverline? does it have one your end? i'm on cd7 and still no coverline? xx
> 
> I think you'll only get a coverline when FF detects ovulation. And apparently the coverline isn't that crucial anyway - FF says it's just for visual reference xxClick to expand...

oh right i read..
_"After your period ends start watching your waking basal body temperatures. Each day take a look at the previous six temperatures.

Make a note of the highest temperature in this six day time frame. You will want to start looking for a temperature that is at least .2 degrees (Fahrenheit) higher than the highest temperature during these six days.

Once you see this temperature rise, you will want to draw your coverline."_

:shrug::shrug::haha: x


----------



## pickle76

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> hi V i have had another look at your chrt today and it doesnt show a coverline? does it have one your end? i'm on cd7 and still no coverline? xx
> 
> I think you'll only get a coverline when FF detects ovulation. And apparently the coverline isn't that crucial anyway - FF says it's just for visual reference xxClick to expand...
> 
> oh right i read..
> _"After your period ends start watching your waking basal body temperatures. Each day take a look at the previous six temperatures.
> 
> Make a note of the highest temperature in this six day time frame. You will want to start looking for a temperature that is at least .2 degrees (Fahrenheit) higher than the highest temperature during these six days.
> 
> Once you see this temperature rise, you will want to draw your coverline."_
> 
> :shrug::shrug::haha: xClick to expand...

Ah, I wonder if that's if you're doing it all manually rather than using Fertility Friend?! Are you using FF? If you are you could save yourself all the hassle and let it do it for you! And as long as you're BD'ing regularly you shouldn't miss your chance when you ov.

So how are things going? When do you usually ov or is it a bit irregular? Really hope this is your month! xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

i have a chart i keep to write them down, but i use ff too, (but im new to ff as i charted on paper with my last pregnancy 5 yrs ago :) )

its going ok thank you.. my cycles are between 24days and 28days atm.. 
since i took a table that stops periods (honeymoon) they havent ever been back to 28days reg.. 
Although i found a site that averages over last 6 periods and it came out at 26days so we will see..
thank you for asking and for your advice :)


----------



## nevertogether

hi pickle! i'm flying home tomorrow :happydance: and seeing DH in 7 days :) still no O for me.. hope all is well :hugs: good luck to you other girls and lots of :dust:


----------



## pickle76

Well I hope you get your BFP nice and quickly! I fell pregnant when my cycles were still a bit irregular - the most annoying thing was not knowing if it was going to be a 'normal' month or not lol xx


----------



## pickle76

nevertogether said:


> hi pickle! i'm flying home tomorrow :happydance: and seeing DH in 7 days :) still no O for me.. hope all is well :hugs: good luck to you other girls and lots of :dust:

Oh that's wonderful!! (The flying home bit, not the lack of ov lol). Have a great time - you deserve it. I guess you may ov while you're with him after all then! At least you're not at the completely wrong time from ov'ing just recently. Keep in touch and let us know what happens! Hugs to you Never xxxxxxxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

pickle76 said:


> Well I hope you get your BFP nice and quickly! I fell pregnant when my cycles were still a bit irregular - the most annoying thing was not knowing if it was going to be a 'normal' month or not lol xx

Yes just gonna go with the flow and plenty of :sex: :haha: 
Got caught 1st time with my 2 children.. but im older now and we are after VR so im enjoying the practising xx


----------



## pickle76

Hehe sounds good to me! :winkwink:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

ha ha :) 
Hows your pregnancy going? is this your first baba? x


----------



## pickle76

Yes, my first. Am feeling great actually thanks! I do have type 1 diabetes so that's really hard work - 12 blood sugar tests a day and around 6 injections, and antenatal appts every 2 weeks. And trying not to worry is hard work too when i know my blood sugar can affect the baby.

But SOOO thankful for no morning sickness, and only managable tiredness and generally feeling good!

Wow so you're trying for your 3rd! You're a pro lol! xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

pickle76 said:


> Yes, my first. Am feeling great actually thanks! I do have type 1 diabetes so that's really hard work - 12 blood sugar tests a day and around 6 injections, and antenatal appts every 2 weeks. And trying not to worry is hard work too when i know my blood sugar can affect the baby.
> 
> But SOOO thankful for no morning sickness, and only managable tiredness and generally feeling good!
> 
> Wow so you're trying for your 3rd! You're a pro lol! xx

Sounds like your having a nice pregnancyapart from the diabetes ... 
Yes were ttc#3 (1st with dh) 
My Son is 7 years old and my Daughter is 5 years old, i had a pretty normal pregnancy with my son, but had obstectric cholestasis with my daughter from 20 weeks (and 80% chance with #3), 
so i know how the weekly bloods, monitoring and testing can be like :( 

i looked at it as thought i got to see baby more often :) i had to be induced at 37 weeks (was induced at 9am and she was born at 4.48pm :) & i was home by 9pm ) 

so we are now actually ttc after vas reversal so finger crossed :thumbup:


----------



## pickle76

Aww well hope you don't get the obstetric cholestasis with your next little one. Wow can't believe you were home within 12 hours of having your daughter! That's amazing! Do hope the VR doesn't cause you any probs. You sound super fertile so hope you'll get your BFP nice and quick!


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ladies

Can I grab some opinions on this cycle's chart please? (link in my sig "My FF Chart")

Cheers xxxxxxx


----------



## pickle76

Hi Cheeky! I think your chart's looking good - bit different to other months with the consistent rise this month! Hope that's a good sign for you! xx


----------



## molly85

Hallooooo anyone out there. Pickle your 23 weeks eek, have found out what your papya is?

if I have'nt told u scan pics are on my new journal


----------



## pickle76

molly85 said:


> Hallooooo anyone out there. Pickle your 23 weeks eek, have found out what your papya is?
> 
> if I have'nt told u scan pics are on my new journal

Hey Molly! Have replied in your journal thread.....xx


----------



## molly85

Good luck to the rest of the lovely ladies here I am pants with charts


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies hope all is well! Molly, wow 15 weeks! Thats awesome! Pickle, 23 weeks!!!!! Thats awesome too.


----------



## pickle76

Thanks! Ooh and you're 3rd Tri! Congrats!

Well all I can say is thank goodness we charted lol! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies! :wave: 

my temp shot up this morning, why is that? would anybody mind having a look and seeing what they think!! thanks!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## sma1588

ok ladies soon im going to need some eyes on my charts. im cd 2 now and will be temping starting 2morrow


----------



## pickle76

live_in_hope said:


> hey ladies! :wave:
> 
> my temp shot up this morning, why is that? would anybody mind having a look and seeing what they think!! thanks!! :thumbup: xx

Hi!

Well it may not mean anything - rises like that can be a good sign but equally don't necessarily mean anything. But better than dropping and staying low! Hope your temps stay up overall and this is a BFP in the making! xx


----------



## pickle76

sma1588 said:


> ok ladies soon im going to need some eyes on my charts. im cd 2 now and will be temping starting 2morrow

Yay! Ok post a link to your chart once you've started and we'll have a look! (i say 'we' but this thread is VERY quiet at the moment!) xx


----------



## sma1588

thats ok if its quiet as long as i have 1 person to help me out then im good to go!


----------



## pickle76

Lol that's ok then! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

pickle76 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! :wave:
> 
> my temp shot up this morning, why is that? would anybody mind having a look and seeing what they think!! thanks!! :thumbup: xx
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Well it may not mean anything - rises like that can be a good sign but equally don't necessarily mean anything. But better than dropping and staying low! Hope your temps stay up overall and this is a BFP in the making! xxClick to expand...

Thanks!! Oh I hope so too!! Time will tell I guess xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

do they tend to stay over the cover line for a bfp...?


----------



## live_in_hope

yes always I believe xx


----------



## pickle76

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> do they tend to stay over the cover line for a bfp...?

You can have the odd drop or 2 below coverline and still be pregnant, but generally yes the temps stay up. Sometimes one drop happens around implantation time (ie approx 4 - 11 days after ovulation) but then should go back up again x


----------



## nevertogether

hi pickle :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

nevertogether said:


> hi pickle :hugs:

Hey Never, how are you? How is your TTCing going? Did DH come home in November as you expected? I think thats what I remember you telling me a while back:winkwink:. I hope all is going well in your world. Sorry I am not on here much but I wish you all the best in the world!:hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Hey Never! Was just thinking about you yesterday! Hope you had a great time with DH, but I see you had AF the whole time, is that right? What a bummer. Still hope it was great to see him though and have some time together. Are you ok? x


----------



## pickle76

Hey mrskc! Hope you're still doing well! Time really is flying isn't it! Hope this has been an easy pregnancy for you so far and that you're enjoying it! xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

pickle76 said:


> Hey mrskc! Hope you're still doing well! Time really is flying isn't it! Hope this has been an easy pregnancy for you so far and that you're enjoying it! xxx

Yes it has been great! No problems at all so I just praise God for that!:happydance: Its definitely been a blessing that I dont take for granted and I want every woman who wants this to experience it!:hugs: I see you are 25 weeks as well


----------



## live_in_hope

OMG! I woke up this morning with a fever! Look at my chart! I feel better now though :shrug: just tired and achy, still no sign of AF either :shrug: FX xx


----------



## pickle76

mrskcbrown said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Hey mrskc! Hope you're still doing well! Time really is flying isn't it! Hope this has been an easy pregnancy for you so far and that you're enjoying it! xxx
> 
> Yes it has been great! No problems at all so I just praise God for that!:happydance: Its definitely been a blessing that I dont take for granted and I want every woman who wants this to experience it!:hugs: I see you are 25 weeks as wellClick to expand...

Oh that's great! I'm so pleased for you! It's been the same for me! Have felt great most of the time, and although keeping my diabetes under control has got really difficult lately, I'm just praying God will help me with that too. I thank him every day for what He's done and is doing. I know - 25 weeks! It only seems like 10 minutes ago we were looking at each other's charts! xx


----------



## pickle76

live_in_hope said:


> OMG! I woke up this morning with a fever! Look at my chart! I feel better now though :shrug: just tired and achy, still no sign of AF either :shrug: FX xx

Well I hope you're not getting ill and that was just a weird one-off! (Or even better, that you're not getting ill, and that was just a great temp rise!) Your chart's looking good, and great no sign of AF. Woo-hoo, hope this is it! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

pickle76 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> OMG! I woke up this morning with a fever! Look at my chart! I feel better now though :shrug: just tired and achy, still no sign of AF either :shrug: FX xx
> 
> Well I hope you're not getting ill and that was just a weird one-off! (Or even better, that you're not getting ill, and that was just a great temp rise!) Your chart's looking good, and great no sign of AF. Woo-hoo, hope this is it! xxClick to expand...

Thanks! Yer it was so weird. I went out for a meal last night and everything was fine, although I sat too close to the fire in the pub and came away with a dry,sore throat and then woke with this raging temp. I felt human once I'd taken some tabs but have just been laid on the sofa since, have no energy but I dont have a temp anymore......It's far too high to be preg related temp surely as they say anything over 37.5 is a fever, we'll see what 2moro brings. Thanks for looking xx


----------



## pickle76

Aww poor you. Hope it doesn't turn out to be anything and you feel better tomorrow. Yeah that's true, prob a bit high even for preg temps! xx


----------



## pickle76

live_in_hope....so sorry to see AF arrived xx


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks hun, yer and my temp stayed up. Had to have the doc round yesterday, i have the flu and she signed me off for 10-14days!!! so my period coming aswell was the icing on the cake!! boohoo xx


----------



## pickle76

Oh no! That's crap! Really hope you're better soon xx


----------



## nevertogether

i'm home from vacayyyyyy :cry: wish i could go back! miss my DH, family and friends like crazy already.


----------



## pickle76

Aww hey Never. How you doing? Hope you're ok and not too sad xx


----------



## sma1588

well ladies i didnt end up charting this month but i did get this yesterday and today...i will do another one tonight to make sure hehe...i just like seeing two lines hehe...yes i know they r dry i didnt thin i could put pix up but i did it on my phone
 



Attached Files:







1208101406[1].jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pickle76

sma1588 said:


> well ladies i didnt end up charting this month but i did get this yesterday and today...i will do another one tonight to make sure hehe...i just like seeing two lines hehe...yes i know they r dry i didnt thin i could put pix up but i did it on my phone

Woo-hoo! Get BD'ing! xxx


----------



## sma1588

we did hahaha... and will again later lol i felt pains on both sides and still feel it today so even if OH is is tired when he gets off work o well we have work to do


----------



## pickle76

sma1588 said:


> we did hahaha... and will again later lol i felt pains on both sides and still feel it today so even if OH is is tired when he gets off work o well we have work to do

Lol, yay!


----------



## sma1588

im willing to do all this work as long as i know i could be getting my bfp for x mas lol


----------



## pickle76

Yeah, that's the thing. I know BD'ing can be great but when you're trying for a baby it really can be hard work! Hope it stays fun for you and you do get your BFP for Christmas! x


----------



## sma1588

thanks hun, ya its still pretty much fun but this is the first time i have ever got a + opk so i will really be counting everyday and ever little thing going on with my body now. hopefully we can get some more BD in tonight then 2morrow i will count it as 1 dpo only because im still cramping and im not sure if its O today or yesterday then if it was yesterday that means i will be able to hold out on testing an extra day lol


----------



## pickle76

Well it definitely sounds like you've got yourself covered! Bit TMI but do you check or note your cervical mucus? That would give you another hint as to whether you've ov'd yet or not. I used to get 2 days of positive OPK's, 3 at the most, but I know people who got more. They also checked their CM and found it helped them pinpoint things a bit better. Although if you're BD'ing on all possible days then you're not gonna miss it anyway lol! x


----------



## sma1588

ya i check it but with BD so much its hard to tell what it actually is. sorry TMI but i think it was mostly ewcm yesterday its more watery today....it was streatchy yesterday so thats y i think it was yesterday. it was twinges like quick cramps then today its mostly long cramps


----------



## pickle76

Yeah sounds like yesterday then. Ooh so exciting! x


----------



## live_in_hope

pickle76 said:


> Hi, yes try this https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php xx

just want to keep this link near the end as I use it on mondays xx


----------



## pickle76

live_in_hope said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, yes try this https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php xx
> 
> just want to keep this link near the end as I use it on mondays xxClick to expand...

How are you feeling? Better? x


----------



## nevertogether

i might have a shot this cycle pickle! DH got orders to do training here in germany and he gets here tonight! :yipee:


----------



## pickle76

nevertogether said:


> i might have a shot this cycle pickle! DH got orders to do training here in germany and he gets here tonight! :yipee:

Ooh YAAAAAAAAYYYYYY! That's brilliant! Am so happy for you! Aww you so deserve that Never xxxxxxxx


----------



## pickle76

Sending you lots of ovulation dust hehe


----------



## nevertogether

thank you so much! :hugs: how is the pregnancy coming along sweets? feel like i've missed so much on the boards!


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Never - I'm good! Loving my bump and generally feel really good. Did I tell you we're having a boy? He kicks all the time! Can't believe I go on maternity leave in about 6 or 7 weeks and will be induced 5 weeks after that! Is going SOOO quickly! Bit scared!

How long will DH be with you this time?


----------



## nevertogether

wow, that is so quick! seems like just yesterday you announced your BFP. have you thought of names? DH and i are hoping for a boy, but we're happy with either for sure. he is visiting/working until the 21st of this month. my early XMAS miracle :)


----------



## pickle76

Yeah I know! Yes we have literally ONE name we both agree on arrgh! We had loads of girls names! So not gonna say til he's here with us - seems more special that way.

Oh that's great! So a whole week and a half together! And this is generally your fertile time isn't it! Would be so good to spend loads of time together, get lots of BD'ing in and catch ov!


----------



## nevertogether

yup, i usually ovulate between CD16-CD20. i didn't last month though and had a long AF this cycle so hoping that did the clearing out i needed. how funny, DH and i are the same. we can think of tons of girls names and we even have one picked out, but we can't agree on a boys one! my dream forever was benjamin alexander but DH has a son named cooper alexander so that ruined everything for me. blah! O or not, there will be plenty of :sex:ing! :haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

pickle76 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, yes try this https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php xx
> 
> just want to keep this link near the end as I use it on mondays xxClick to expand...
> 
> How are you feeling? Better? xClick to expand...

Thanks hun,

yes feeling alot better than I did afew days ago so on track to getting back to work on Tues xx FX xx


----------



## pickle76

nevertogether said:


> yup, i usually ovulate between CD16-CD20. i didn't last month though and had a long AF this cycle so hoping that did the clearing out i needed. how funny, DH and i are the same. we can think of tons of girls names and we even have one picked out, but we can't agree on a boys one! my dream forever was benjamin alexander but DH has a son named cooper alexander so that ruined everything for me. blah! O or not, there will be plenty of :sex:ing! :haha:

Hahaha well enjoy! xxxxxx


----------



## pickle76

live_in_hope said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, yes try this https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php xx
> 
> just want to keep this link near the end as I use it on mondays xxClick to expand...
> 
> How are you feeling? Better? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun,
> 
> yes feeling alot better than I did afew days ago so on track to getting back to work on Tues xx FX xxClick to expand...

Ah that's good x


----------



## moochacha

A little late but Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## pickle76

Merry Christmas Moo! xx


----------



## nevertogether

wow, hi moo!!!!!!!!!!!

hope ya'll had a merry christmas. luv ya pickle :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Hehe Hey hey gorgeous ladies! We had a fantastic Christmas, the weather was beautiful, hot, sunny, coolish wind so we ended up playing cricket in the backyard with Champaign in hand!


----------



## nevertogether

wow, that sounds really fantastic. glad it was enjoyable. you look so in love in your avatar :)


----------



## pickle76

Aww hugs to you too Never! Just been catching up on your journal. Urgh what a frustrating time. You must be so impatient for AF to arrive or to get that BFP. Thinking of you....

Glad you had a good Christmas Moo! Hope you're ok xx


----------



## nevertogether

yeah, if she doesn't come today, she is definitely late. my longest cycle so far is 34 days and i know i have a spot on 14 day lp. since i went to the FS on CD20 and he confirmed ovulation, it means the longest mine SHOULD or possibly can be is 34 days. i'm expecting her..i told DH not to get his hopes up. what stinks is today is our two year anniversary so my present today is likely going to :witch: 

i can't believe you are almost 29 weeks! have you started preparing?


----------



## Firedancer41

Happy anniversary Liana! Hope that :witch: stays away for ya!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

awww thank you lisa :hugs: and you are almost 30 weeks! :shock: i'm so in shock that all my girlies are so close to their sticky beans arrivals!! DH's birthday is 2 days after your beans c-section :)


----------



## moochacha

Happy anniversary Liana! :happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! :wave:

Havent been on here for a while, but just want you to have a nosey at my chart! Why did it zig-zag after ov? Is it a good sign that its going up now?...could I be heading for a triphastic chart? I'm really excited!! xx thank ladies!! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Never mind, it must be good :thumbup:........................I got my :bfp:!!!! wohoooooo!! xx


----------



## pickle76

live_in_hope said:


> Never mind, it must be good :thumbup:........................I got my :bfp:!!!! wohoooooo!! xx

Oh that's brilliant! CONGRATULATIONS! So happy for you! xxxx :flower::happydance::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

congratulations!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## pickle76

Hey Never! Just had another peek at your chart....your temps are in your usual post-ov range aren't they? Guess that's good too. If they were lower I suppose you'd wonder if you'd ovulated after all. How are you feeling? You going crazy or feeling positive? Hope you're ok hun xxx


----------



## nevertogether

pickle! :wave: i've had my ups and downs actually. at first i was very optimistic. all of last week i have been very pessimistic and just accepting it wasn't going to happen. i think now i'm more of a resume life and try not to think about it a lot status. i really hadn't thought about it too much until today i got some sharp stabbings pains for a little while. it's gone now but made me curious. i'm just very anxious! as for not thinking i ovulated, i know i did, my FS confirmed on CD20 (13dec) that i had ovulated that cycle.


----------



## pickle76

Yeah I thought I remembered you said he confirmed ov...that's so weird isn't it. Well good for you keeping your head! It must be a bit of a rollercoaster of emotions at the mo, but no news (ie no AF) has got to be good news for now! Roll on 17th for your appt....xxx


----------



## nevertogether

i might have to miss my 17th appointment due to work so i'm about to go half nuts over here :haha:


----------



## pickle76

NOOOOOO! Oh that's crap! Well you'd better just have some good news by then instead!


----------



## nevertogether

i know :haha: i'm very very tempted to test tomorrow after the pains today, but i'm so scared to.


----------



## pickle76

Yeah you must be scared. I would be too. It's so horrible seeing a BFN isn't it. See how you feel about it tomorrow. Emotions really do change day by day so you may feel like testing or you may really not want to :wacko:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi Girls, 

I've been with FF for a while now but honestly I never got round to learning and understanding how exactly it can help me with regards to TTC.

I don't suppose you could take a look at my recent cycle and interpret it could you? I'm reading it all through but I'd love an outsider to feedback what they are seeing.

I have been charting mornings temps since the end of last month. Before that I was doing evening so I removed the old ones and just kept it morning temps.

Any feedback would be great. Apologies if there's not enough information for you yet!


----------



## pickle76

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I've been with FF for a while now but honestly I never got round to learning and understanding how exactly it can help me with regards to TTC.
> 
> I don't suppose you could take a look at my recent cycle and interpret it could you? I'm reading it all through but I'd love an outsider to feedback what they are seeing.
> 
> I have been charting mornings temps since the end of last month. Before that I was doing evening so I removed the old ones and just kept it morning temps.
> 
> Any feedback would be great. Apologies if there's not enough information for you yet!

Hi!

Well yes it does look like you've ovulated! It will prob take you a couple of months to see some patterns (unless of course you get your BFP 1st!) but stick with it. It definitely helps you to see when you're most fertile and gives you an idea of when AF is due once you've seen those patterns. I would recommend doing the free course that Fertility Friend can email to you daily. It only take 5 mins each day to read through and test yourself on what you've remembered. And because it's broken down into little chunks, it's so much easier to understand than reading huge amounts in one go.

If you have ovulated when FF suggests you have, you can either expect to see AF around 9 - 16 days later (the 'luteal phase' - do you know how long this is for you?), or if it doesn't show then you could test around the same time! xx


----------



## Tanzibar83

pickle76 - thanks for that.

I'm not sure on my luteal phase, I have noticed though that when I get sore boobs and CM, AF tends to show up about 18 days later - so I guess you could say it's that.

Im on the VIP membership on FF cause with having irregular cycle I want all the best information and analysis possible. On the calendar section it says I should test on the 21st...but thats too far away for my liking!


----------



## pickle76

Tanzibar83 said:


> pickle76 - thanks for that.
> 
> I'm not sure on my luteal phase, I have noticed though that when I get sore boobs and CM, AF tends to show up about 18 days later - so I guess you could say it's that.
> 
> Im on the VIP membership on FF cause with having irregular cycle I want all the best information and analysis possible. On the calendar section it says I should test on the 21st...but thats too far away for my liking!

Haha yeah that sounds so far away! I had the VIP membership too. Found it really good. I think FF suggests testing so late until it has 2 or 3 cycles to base your patterns on. It sounds like you may have a long luteal phase so it's probably best to wait as long as you can before testing. SOOO hard though!


----------



## crazychick31

Hi lovely ladies :hi: 

Could someone please look at my chart and let me know what you think please, does anyone think its possible that I may have ovulated early this month? 

This is my first month charting again and I really didnt expect to be ovulating this early :nope: we were planning on :sex: every day next week and now im worried that we probably havent done enough. When I used to chart before i NEVER ovualted that early so was just wondering if its normal for it to vary each cycle ?

Thanks ladies and :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Pickle and Nevertogether! Just stopping by to say hello and to wish you all the best in the world. 

@never: I know you are so excited to see DH in a few weeks!

@pickle: wow you are getting close!

AFM, the countdown is on to get this little boy out. I am full term and Im hoping that he comes early because he is running out of room.

Be blessed!


----------



## nevertogether

mrskc! wow, i can't believe you are due so soon. i can still remember when you announced your :bfp: pickle isn't long behind you! i am VERY excited, my countdown is in my signature even :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

nevertogether said:


> mrskc! wow, i can't believe you are due so soon. i can still remember when you announced your :bfp: pickle isn't long behind you! i am VERY excited, my countdown is in my signature even :)

Yep it seems so short now but at one point it seemed like forever to me:haha:. Im hoping to go soon. Ill be sure to post pics etc, when he does decide to make his debut!:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: yes, you better not forget! :haha:


----------



## molly85

Hey Girls.

Never to gether get that man HOME!!!!!!

I see we are all doing well Tanzibar F is very useful but a bit ditx=zy you have to keep the temps going no matter how depressing and long a cycle is. takes FF awhile to catch up


----------



## pickle76

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey Pickle and Nevertogether! Just stopping by to say hello and to wish you all the best in the world.
> 
> @never: I know you are so excited to see DH in a few weeks!
> 
> @pickle: wow you are getting close!
> 
> AFM, the countdown is on to get this little boy out. I am full term and Im hoping that he comes early because he is running out of room.
> 
> Be blessed!

Hi! Thanks mrskcbrown. Hope your LO puts in an appearance v soon! And hugs to you too Never! I'm ready for 3rd tri to be over and my LO to be here too. Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## crazychick31

Hi ladies 

I posted this in the ttc forum yesterday but didnt really get many replies so was wondering if some of you lovely lasses would mind having a stalk for me x

hi all :hi:

I posted a thread this morning about my chart as I was feeling really down and needed to let off some steam really but im now thinking i may have not included all the info 

So heres the situ ................ (please check out my chart below too) 

Im currently on CD21 and ff was showing id ov'd (with dotted crosshairs) CD9 (showing this since 3 days after). I was getting quite hopeful because CD19 &CD20 my temp had a slight rise and I was also getting af type cramps all day. 

So today I woke @ 4.45 (normal temp taking time is 6.20) and took my temp which was 36.20 but I had been 'dosey' for 5-10 mins before this. Using the temp corrector I got a temp of 36.37 but when I entered this into my chart it changed my ovulation day to CD16 with solid crosshairs!!! I also took my temp @ 6.20 and it was 36.26 but it was not after 3 hours undisturbed sleep. So, if i enter in this temp and click the sleep deprived button it keeps my ov day at dotted crosshairs on CD9!! 

Which should I enter? The 4.45 temp converted to 6.20 or the 6.20 temp and sleep deprived??? 

Sorry this is so long winded but obviously were talking a diffence of a week here between the two predicted ov dates and as anyone ttc knows a week can feel like a year! 

Thanks In advance for all your opinions 

xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Did this thread die?


----------



## live_in_hope

It's looks that way doesn't it? :shrug: we'll have to keep bumping it, it was so helpful when I was TTC and started with charting etc :thumbup: xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

live_in_hope said:


> It's looks that way doesn't it? :shrug: we'll have to keep bumping it, it was so helpful when I was TTC and started with charting etc :thumbup: xx

Yes it helped me too! My son is now 3 months!:winkwink:

Congrats to you on your little girl!:cloud9:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm still around. DH and i might get a shot in august if he's around at the right time..other than that no luck :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

nevertogether said:


> i'm still around. DH and i might get a shot in august if he's around at the right time..other than that no luck :(

Hey Never!

Im praying that it happens at the right time for you and DH! Good luck. BTW, love the profile pic!:thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww mrs kc. you had your baby! He's gorgeous :D


----------



## ButterflyK

Can someone check my chart, new to chartting here first month. Vaginal temping, I'm worried that FF moved my O from the 15th to the 17th and it's not right also the coverline seems high to me. Anyone?


----------



## mysticdeliria

Awwww, I used to love this thread when I was TTC. 

Congrats on the twins Peace! What a handful, your brood is jumping to 4!

I'm going to try my hand at chart interpretation even though I'm sooo rusty. I miss charting, haven't seen AF since Dec. 2009! Never thought I'd say this but I kind of miss the :witch:!

Butterfly-It looks like there is fertile CM on Day 16, which means that FF won't call O on Day 15. Also, the Day 16 temp is not really that high in relation to your pre-O temps. A case could be made for O on Day 16, since it's the last day of fertile CM and there is a slight rise after, but I think Day 17 is right since you see the really BIG rise the next day. The cover line does seem a little high in relation to the pre-O temps, but it's because O is on Day 17 and the temp is higher. If O was Day 16 your coverline would drop to about 97.8. But if you look at your post-O temps, this coverline looks fine, and you have a nice dip at 7DPO, maybe implantation? 

If I were you I wouldnt worry, the coverline doesn't actually mean anything, it's just a visual to help you see the split. And whether O was Day 16 or 17, you have BD covered really well, so just hang on for the rest of the TWW and hopefully there will be some good news. IMHO, your chart is looking great, :thumbup: good luck!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ty mystic..yeah, it's terrifying! lol


----------



## ButterflyK

Thanks so much ladies! New to all the charting so I worry. I did have a pretty good rise today from 98.5 to 99.1 so I'm hoping thats good, I'm on a 28 day cycle so af should start Monday, but im concered with O on day 17 thats only an 11 day lp, is that something to worry about?


----------



## Rocky

Hi ladies. 

I'm very new to charting. Can't even seem to get the ticker on my signature. 
My question is regarding fertilityfriend. Is it worth paying for the VIP service, or is the basic package sufficient enough. I keep getting a message that my VIP trial is going to run out - so not sure what to do. 

Please help. 
Many thanks. 

1st time charter after 2 MC


----------



## redredwinelov

Hi all. I just thought someone could look at my chart and let me know what you think. It is getting close to D-Day (AF) and I'm getting nervous. This would be TTC #1 and I have no idea what to expect. Right now I just feel like I'm having normal PMS.(which makes me sad if it is.) But also, I'm not sure if my temps being so up & down show that it won't happen this month. I temp 1st thing before I get out of bed but it is at different times. Some mornings it is much earlier than others. Will that make a big difference? If you could check it out, that would be awesome.

Thanks!
Jennifer
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## nevertogether

redwine - yes, that definitely makes a difference. you are supposed to take your temperature at the same time every day before getting out of bed. i set an alarm, even on days that i don't have to get up until later, just to make sure my temperature is taken at the same time.

rocky - i enjoy the VIP services more than the basic, but it depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## molly85

i used to use the temp adjuster working crazy shifts. i think i must have got the vip membership no idea what thediffeence is now


----------



## mrskcbrown

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Aww mrs kc. you had your baby! He's gorgeous :D

Thank you and I see u r expecting twins!!! CONGRATS!!!!!:cloud9:
I ovulate this week and I hope we can catch the eggy!!! Did you chart this time???


----------



## molly85

jeez your back on the horse quick Mrskc. we'r starting again at x mas but will temp or something first.

4 am been up for over an hour with a wide awake baby drained both boobs spatback bck some bottle when the boobs were empty and hasnow moved on to her pacifier eyes open hiccuping away


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

mrskcbrown said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Aww mrs kc. you had your baby! He's gorgeous :D
> 
> Thank you and I see u r expecting twins!!! CONGRATS!!!!!:cloud9:
> I ovulate this week and I hope we can catch the eggy!!! Did you chart this time???Click to expand...

I didn't chart..was a TOTAL surprise, but we are very happy :D

Good luck TTC xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

@molly: we are not not trying if you know what I mean:winkwink:. we arent using protection either so if we get a bfp......great:happydance:

@plb: congrats again and again:cloud9:!


----------



## molly85

he is a cutey


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hiya, just wondering if someone could help me and look at my chart???... Ive had 3 high temps over the last 3 days and it looks like ive had a thermal shift... But Fertility Friend hasnt detected ovulation??? Getting a little worried i havent ovulated when i thought x


----------



## molly85

you now have cross hairs so i'd say you have lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'd agree with FF..looks like you're 3 dpo now :)


----------



## pichi

wow this thread is still going :D


----------



## molly85

lol just about


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I miss looking at charts!!


----------



## molly85

don't worry if :witch gets a wiggle on we shall be looking at mine


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well lets hope not tho :)


----------



## valerie1708

hi ladies,
anyone can check my chart and tell me what you think? did ff put correct ov day etc? thanks x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

according to your cm and everything..I think I'd agree with FF...are you late now?


----------



## valerie1708

I am late but I have PCOS and very irregular periods so I don't know. I got bfns as u can see on my chart but im clutching to last straw that some women get late bfps and maybe im one of them ...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

it's still possible hun! Lots of women get very late bfp's..good luck xx


----------



## molly85

I think it's wrong P at PLB)

I think yto O'd on day 35/6 and that is a beatiful rise which would make you 5dpo. It's your CP dictating your cross hairs I think try removing it for that day and see what it does. CP's are cheeky little blights and not to be trusted. Hope yo caught teh eggy hun


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ahh perhaps..i was just looking at CM along with rises. Good eye Jojo ;)


----------



## xshell79

valerie1708 said:


> I am late but I have PCOS and very irregular periods so I don't know. I got bfns as u can see on my chart but im clutching to last straw that some women get late bfps and maybe im one of them ...

Hi valerie, I used to chart when I was ttc as I have pcos which shown threw my blood work test as I wasn't ovulating evry month or when I did it wasn't strong ie the eggy wasn't gd I have a 28/31 day cycle . I went on metformin which helped but what I think got me my bfp was isoflavones as they are like clomid and take them like u do clomid as they strenghend ovulation then on my second month trying isoflavones I got my bfp, just thought it might help and be an option for u to try ... Hope u dnt mind me giving that advice... Il be back to ttc number 3 soon as we want to close together plus won't know how long it cud take,,,,, so il be back on metformin :-( not nice but they help plus isoflavones and maybe charting


----------



## molly85

hey shell we're ntnp my oh is never here so not alot of chances here lol


----------



## valerie1708

xshell79 said:


> valerie1708 said:
> 
> 
> I am late but I have PCOS and very irregular periods so I don't know. I got bfns as u can see on my chart but im clutching to last straw that some women get late bfps and maybe im one of them ...
> 
> Hi valerie, I used to chart when I was ttc as I have pcos which shown threw my blood work test as I wasn't ovulating evry month or when I did it wasn't strong ie the eggy wasn't gd I have a 28/31 day cycle . I went on metformin which helped but what I think got me my bfp was isoflavones as they are like clomid and take them like u do clomid as they strenghend ovulation then on my second month trying isoflavones I got my bfp, just thought it might help and be an option for u to try ... Hope u dnt mind me giving that advice... Il be back to ttc number 3 soon as we want to close together plus won't know how long it cud take,,,,, so il be back on metformin :-( not nice but they help plus isoflavones and maybe chartingClick to expand...

I am on Metformin at the moment and I took soya isoflavones this cycle and did chart, a bit confused when i actually ov'ed. Im taking Agnus Castus now as i want to regulate my cycles and then if i don't get bfp but at least get regular cycles, I may give soya isoflavones another chance. I know that i cannot take soya and AC together as they cancel each other out. 

Thanks for advice anyway! x


----------



## molly85

how long have you been on metformin? I wouldgive it a few months to work if youv not been on it long before trying any thing else as they are hormone alterers and your hormones are on the blink as it is. Good luck


----------



## xshell79

Valerie sometimes if ur charts not showing clear ovulation my gyno told me it's because I did ov even thow my body worked up to it but didn't release an eggy! Tracking ur cm is a gd way of knowing when ur fertile!

Hi molly looks like our little baby girls are very close in age! Mine has her injections tomo :-(


----------



## molly85

abby is 1 day older and they share a middle name lol


----------



## crazychick31

Hey All :hugs:

Would someone mind looking at my chart please as im a little confused :wacko:

Does this look triphasic to anyone? Im no expert at all but from what ive read on here and on net in general i thought it could be yet FF isnt telling me that it is ( I only assume it tells you if it is as I dont think ive ever had one before) :dohh:

I also think I ovulated a day earlier than what FF is saying but because I had alot of night waking I dont think my temp is correct for sun 31st so the dip is actually 5dpo and not 4dpo.

Thanks Everyone and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## molly85

It's looking good. Hoping its a successful dip and roflat your drinking cold have done the trick and relaxed that eggy


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am new to charting...3 days new :haha: Am just wondering how important is it to temp at the exact same time every day? Can I be an hour in either direction? How much does it effect my temp?


----------



## pichi

it's just to give yourself a control really. i used to temp roughly the same time and my charts were accurate enough to track ovulation x


----------



## mrskcbrown

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I am new to charting...3 days new :haha: Am just wondering how important is it to temp at the exact same time every day? Can I be an hour in either direction? How much does it effect my temp?

I agree with Pichi, it helps to take it at the same time to better pinpoint ovulation!:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

its deffinatly better I used to work shifts and had crazy charts lol


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Does everyone agree with where ff said I ovulated? I am completely new to charting so don't know how this works...the only reason I ask is that I normally get o' pain and i didn't this month (but this is also my first cycle without my IUD). FF said I ovulated on sat, and sat night I started to get this full feeling in my uterus (almost like you get when your pregnant - and no I am not) and it got heavier and heavier, last night being the worse so it was like this for those 3 days my temp was slowly rising and today is seems to be gone, and I noticed a big rise in my temp so do you think I o'd yesterday? Any info would be nice, I know absolutely nothing about charting, this is my 1st cycle trying it out :)


----------



## molly85

FF isn't 100% sure you o'd then what was your CM like and did you feel like you could hump your OH on the kitchen table?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I really didn't notice any CM this month, I've been spotting almost every day, have had some large chunks of goo (sorry tmi) just fall right out of me, almost like jello, very very odd, tinted light brown, like the rest of my spotting but it wasn't cm that I could tell...this cycle has been a little off since having my IUD removed. 

:laugh2: not too ready to mount hubby on the table, though I don't have a high sex drive anyway :blush: so I can never tell from that

Wish I had used OPKs this month, will def be ordering some for next!


----------



## pichi

this will be a strange month to track because your IUD ... heh

remember to temp from the very start of your cycle too and you'll get a more reliable OV date :thumbup:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

yeah, thanks hun, I had to wait for my thermo to arrive in the mail this month.


----------



## molly85

I'm not temping ntil a certain young lady sleeps through. I'll never get it right otherwise


----------



## Mrs.B.

Please help ... does no rise in BBT definatley mean no ovulation? xx


----------



## pichi

pretty much. u can have a cycle and not ovulate (an anovulatory cycle)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh :( I think that happened last month, hopefully not this month aswell x


----------



## pichi

if you keep an eye on your cycles you'll be able to tell :) if it happens a few times in a row you can ask for clomid etc... from your dr


----------



## Mrs.B.

pichi said:


> if you keep an eye on your cycles you'll be able to tell :) if it happens a few times in a row you can ask for clomid etc... from your dr

I have 2 months left before I can go to my doctor, I spoke to them but I gotta book if I hit a year TTC. I am using CBFM and temping so I have something to show when I go x


----------



## pichi

it's amazing what you find out about your cycles when you start charting isn't it?

good luck xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thankyou, ff has put crosshairs for 3 days ago but my cbfm doesn't agree so it changed to dotted. I think this happened last month too then my temp dropped and it removed it x


----------



## pichi

what are your cycles averaging at? i have found that on average my cycles are 33 days BUT there is the odd cycle that just goes all to pot (like my last months!) i looked at your chart for last month and i don't think you OV'd. 

do you take your temp every morning at the same time after the same amount of sleep? (roughly)


----------



## Mrs.B.

I don't think I did either. Yes same time same amount of sleep last months short cycle suprised me, i was expecting about 30 - 32 but I am yet to have a cycle with the same amount of days as a previous one. Hope I OV this month x


----------



## pichi

how long have you been charting for? i started charting as soon as i came off the pill and my cycles were never the same amount 3 months running... i was lucky to fall pregnant on my 3rd cycle but i had OPKs, temping the works haah


----------



## Mrs.B.

This is my second month charting, I didnt want to obsess to start with but when I got to 8 month off pill I decided to get more proactive x


----------



## molly85

humph this is a weird cycle I was expecting some nice ewcm day 18 ish but had some more around day 13 stupidly didnt take note. now we are onto creamy so if i have o'd i can't take note of it. I was expecting a 31 day cycle but thinking we maybe looking more 28 days i only get creamy post O. Jeewz how the heck do i know this? 
Mrs B. def doen't look like your o'ing but atleast you have amunition for teh doctors mine liked charting but said bin OPKs when we were trying for Abby.

If by some miracle we have hit the nail on the head first time I would be expecting 2 weeks later than my sister inlaw which with SPD would probably mean theyhave similer birthdays and be a year younger than abby almost exactly. haha i can but wish. Pichi are you still ntnping?


----------



## pichi

i THINK i OV'd yesterday as my temp has bounced from 36.04 to 36.36


----------



## LRussell

hi i am new to this thread. i a 36yrs and i decided to start charting after i found out i have pcos in my right ovary. i slept in air condition for the past three nights and i will like to know if that will effect my readings on the bbt?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Do your temps before ovulation mean anything?? My chart looks nothing like last month, I am constantly dropping and got my lowest temp ever this morning, 96.89, I don't usually drop below 97.2 :confused: I am also using the CBFM for the 1st time this month and today being CD14 I still have a LOW read...not sure what's going on!


----------



## pichi

temps before OV don't really mean anything. they're there for giving you a baseline temp really. Temps after don't really mean anything either to be honest. as long as you can see a clear shift in temps it's fine.

sometimes people experience a dip for implantation (i did at 5dpo with Pixie)


----------



## molly85

YOur probably going to O in the next day or 2. Still captain creamy here not a hope in hell of acuratly temping


----------



## molly85

Pichi how come our tickers say different cycle days?


----------



## pichi

because FF counted my spotting day as cd1 so i'm actually 1 day ahead. i also think i'm going to be a 36 day cycle by the time of OV. OV'd cd 25 so my LP is usually around 11 days


----------



## molly85

im not waiting to test i dont have the patiece


----------



## pichi

haha i am. not that i think i am anyway


----------



## Princessbec

Hi everyone I'm new here, start charting for the 1st time tomorrow morning as AF just decided to arrive.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I o'd this month :):) , but now temps are on their way down so makes me think I'm out this month


----------



## pichi

i'm late at OV'ing this month too - my cycle is going to be like 38 this month! and people wonder why i temp, lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

I o'd on day 10 so was quite early in comparison to other people, but its my first temping cycle that has picked it up so I was quite excited. only problem is once the temp was up 3 days to confirm it its too late lol. At least I have an Idea for next month hey


----------



## pichi

that's where OPK's come in handy ;)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Im using a cbfm but its just not showing anything other than highs! i got a new one coming in post for next month :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs.B. said:


> Im using a cbfm but its just not showing anything other than highs! i got a new one coming in post for next month :)

I have the opposite problem :rofl: Mine isn't showing anything but lows! CD15 today and had a big spike in temp, so I thought for sure I'd have a high reading on the monitor... :nope: I am so confused. Do I believe the temps or the sticks I am peeing on :wacko:

glad you o'd this month though hun! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Im using a cbfm but its just not showing anything other than highs! i got a new one coming in post for next month :)
> 
> I have the opposite problem :rofl: Mine isn't showing anything but lows! CD15 today and had a big spike in temp, so I thought for sure I'd have a high reading on the monitor... :nope: I am so confused. Do I believe the temps or the sticks I am peeing on :wacko:
> 
> glad you o'd this month though hun! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thankyou, me too, made me feel loads better seing in on the screen :) , I think I normally O as I have experienced sickness aroung ov time before so that tipped my opinion to that last month was a random month no oving. But we'll see with next month. 

Is your monitor new? If so, I would go with the monitor until you can see a pattern in your temps. I thought I would cut corners and borrow a monitor from a friend, but I think it doesnt like the switch in hormones so I have ordered a new one x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

No mine is not new, I also borrowed one from a friend...but I did the reset on it, so I thought I'd be ok? I don't have the money to go out and buy new, if it doesn't work for me no biggie I'll just go back to OPKs.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I did the reset to but its the only thing I can think of as to why its not showing anything! x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hmmm...I'm going to google it and see if I can find anything on borrowing and reseting. I find it hard to believe they would make those to be used by only 1 person, for the amount of money they cost...but I don't know! Am I reading right, is your birthday tomorrow?? Are you going to test tomorrow??? You'd be 10dpo!! :D What a sweet birthday present that would be!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lots of people borrow them so it should be ok, I just am sick of seing highs when I dont think I should be, i want to see that peek, or even a low again! lol. Whats the betting it happens with a brand new one too lol

Yes birthday tomorrow and testing tomorrow at 10dpo :wacko:

I was really hopeful for this month but since temp has dropped I feel I have built my hopes up for nothing. :shrug:


----------



## pichi

i was a cheapo and just use amazon opks... they worked for me each month :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

:witch: got me :cry:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs.B. said:


> :witch: got me :cry:

:hugs2: I'm sorry hun :(


----------



## pichi

sorry to hear :( roll on a fresh cycle though :)


----------



## LRussell

hi everyone im new to this thread and i wil like to no if sleeping in air condition will effect my temp readings? thank you


----------



## molly85

nope ac should not affect you temp specially if its everynight the shift is noticble. righto got my thermometer under my pillow am thinking the body allows for babies waking you. im expecting :witch: soon. Sorry she got you Mrs B


----------



## jaydee79

hi there well im new to BnB I Conceived 8yrs ago trying for my daughter just checking my CM and drawing a ovulation chart on paper i tried to get pregnant for 2yrs until i went on F.A i conceived with her after 2months so the F.A did help at that time.. well this time im finding it hard after 8yrs now was trying on and off TTC and gave up hope i guess ](*,) this time iv decided to look at posibliltys and think of doing the usual as most of us girls do when we are TTC :hissy: i guess we are all in the same boat ... Right now im so confused about my ovulation,, iv only been TTC for 2 months this time round.. im taking a 400mg F.A = folic acid and taking 1600mg agnus castus this time,, in those 8yrs of trying again, i went on F.A for 4 months TTC no sucess, then another year i went on F.A for 6 months TTC and still no luck ](*,) im still thinking now what the hell is going on with my body :cry: i descided to look up on the interent and think there must be some possible way my doctor is totally out the question you guys.. because hes a plonker he hasnt got the slightest clue what so ever hes tried to flop me off with NSAID drugs which stands for non ster,anti inflam drugs i thought i may have endometrerosis iv been to gynoecologists have had pelvic scans they cant find nothing wrong with me.... my doctor even surgest i take the coil for my heavy periods :nope: now thats going to not help me get pregnant is it.. :nope: i even went to see a private doctor who is a chinese herbalist but i only toke the treatment for 3 weeks and i thought no way its to expensive so i decided to look up some information on the interent and started taking agnus castus.. im also taking F.A the person who sold me the agnus castus advized me to take it when im ovulating and then continue it again :coffee: well b4 i started taking the agnus castus :shrug: last month i did 9 ovulation strips around my time i was ment to ovulate and every single one was negative so i was kinda confused mmmm :wacko: :grr: i thought something is wrong something cant be right ... so i had no idea at all when i was ovulating it said on the pack even if a faint line was to show its still classed as negative but i hardly had any lines apear just one that was negative and and then when the test dried is showed positive but on the pack it said do not read the test after so many minutes so i asume it was maybe a positive maybe a negative :dohh: this month i decided to go and buy a BBT and do an ovualtion chart and note days of when i have :sex: around the time of my ovualtion i worked out my last CD when i last had my period and going by my fertility calendar and checking my BBT every morning and also checking my CM i thought seen as the ovulation test strips dint work last month and i was getting negatives i would just use my gutt instinct and iv noticed my BBT is up and down like a yoyo one min its going down to 36.1c another day its 35.8c then its 36.2c then its 36.3 then its back down and its up again ..around the time of my ovulation iv checked my CM i have to admitt iv been wearing my husband out :sex: :sleep: :bunny: lol he wants a rest but my cervical mucus to be honest iv hardly got any there too much :sex: i think but iv not noticed any clear egg white what so ever weve been using samsar conceive plus+ i did do my last ovulation strip the day b4 my fertility chart said i was suposed to ovulate that was negative and i brought a few days after some ones that i thought were alot better but same thing happen again it was negative and min i left it to dry n thought i might mark it later and try again tomoz its turned out from a blank negative to flippen positive again and im really getting confused my breasts around my nipples :holly: have been alittle tender today not sore but thinking :dohh: what is going off am i ovulating and these ovulation test strips aint picking LH up and what the hell is going off with my BBT it doesnt make any sense to me i thought im not taking any chances i even stopped my agnus castus for 1 day when i thought i posiblely ovualted and that day when i stopped it which was ment to ov been the day i ovulated i was experiencing period pain and slight lower abdonminal cramps until i started to take the agnus castus the very next day :cry: :confused:


----------



## molly85

Helloooo,ignore my chart for the mo, I have hormone issues that are still settling post partum.

You thermometer sounds like a standard on not one that will read say 36.86 which is what yo yo need they are very accurate. Yo don't have a fertility friend link so I can't have a look bt if you can get one and transfer your data that would be good. 

May be lay off the :sex: a bit if it wearing him out he won't produse quality :sperm:. CM is very accurate but winding your self up will slow things down. drink plenty not sure about AC as I can't take any of these things with out doctor supervision.

Oh and opks are not for every it depends how your body breaks down the hormones as to whether you get a decent result


----------



## andromeda22

Hi everyone, I am new!! I hope this is the right thread for me-- there are so many!
I'm 31, ttc #1, first month off bcp (have been on it for almost 15yrs!). Got a couple questions about ovulation and possible symptoms, etc.

Today is cd 12. I started testing for Ov on cd 7, since I have no idea what my cycles will be like now! Using Answer opk test strips. Not very good at the subtle interpretations yet, but I may have gotten a pos LH surge on fri 11am (cd 10). Test looked pretty positive (was darkest I have seen it yet-- I think it was as dark as the control line!??). Was excited but then got definite negative later that night 8pm. Yesterday and today (cd 11 and cd 12) I definitely have cramping (dull and consistent, like mentstrual cramps). Also, opk strips are super negative (like no test line). Could I have had a LH surge on cd 10 and be having ovulation cramps yesterday and today? Or is it more likely that I am just having cramping due to recently stopping bcp? No, I am not charting bbt or anything else, so I have no way of being sure whether or not I am/have ovulated. Do ov cramps happen to anyone else, and do they happen before or on the day of? Any ideas out there?? Thanks!


----------



## pichi

Yes your LH surge could have been CD10. I get a +opk then a day later I ov. 

I will say though your first cycle off the pill might be annoying as withdraw of the pill creates alot of symptoms like pregnancy :)


----------



## andromeda22

Thanks Pichi. Yes it will be interesting to see how things go after this bcp thing!! I've heard many women cramp quite a bit intermittently-- hoping that doesn't happen to me too much.


----------



## pichi

if you go to my journal and click on the ttc section that was my cycle off the bcp. all the symptoms i was getting was leading me to think i was Pg, i wasn't but got pregnant on the 3rd cycle :)


----------



## KAYLERZ88

Hi im kayla im 22 and have 2 lil boyz ages 5 and 14months we r currently haveing to try for our 3 due to my periods being irregular i go for months w/o 1. Im in my 1st cycle of bbt wish me luck and any info will help im also usin fertilty friend


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi Kayla!! I am also trying for my 3rd! Good luck to you hun! :dust:


----------



## KAYLERZ88

Ive never had any trouble until recently idk what my issue is.........i mc in jan ever since then ive only had 2 periods. So i need all the luck i can get and good luck 2 u r u also new 2 charting bbt's?


----------



## pichi

i've been charting since 2009 :) i'm one of the people who posted in this thread originally haha


----------



## molly85

I was an irregular visitor but am now hoping that I'm atleast charting bddies with Pichi.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

KAYLERZ88 said:


> Ive never had any trouble until recently idk what my issue is.........i mc in jan ever since then ive only had 2 periods. So i need all the luck i can get and good luck 2 u r u also new 2 charting bbt's?

Yes, its only my 2nd month charting


----------



## pichi

Any questions and you can give us a shout :)


----------



## KAYLERZ88

for some reason fertility friend hasnt detected o yet n im on cd 39 it says my tem is erratic or something if i dnt chart at the same time every morn. could that mess everything up?


----------



## molly85

it could do is there a link somewhere for it


----------



## KAYLERZ88

fertility friend hasnt picked up o yet and im on cd39 if dnt chart at the same time every morn. could that mess everything up? or am i jus not ovulateing?


----------



## KAYLERZ88

no link im not sure hoe 2 link it 2 this yet


----------



## KAYLERZ88

oo wait here it is i think https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/


----------



## molly85

you need to go to your chart then sharing and view home page then copy the url that will just take me to the ttc home page


----------



## KAYLERZ88

My Ovulation Chart 4 some reason this is showing a wheel instead of my graph................


----------



## pichi

you didnt' start charting at the start of your cycle so that may be why it's not picking up OV. it can't give you crossbars because it doesn't know what your optimum temp is before OV'ing and also it doesn't know when you ov'd. you could be 7dpo for all it knows as it doesn't have anything previous to compare to


----------



## KAYLERZ88

ok yeah thats kinda wat i was thinkin thank u for ur help i was gettin really down thinking im not ov


----------



## molly85

What she said lol


----------



## pichi

don't worry about it. the best thing to do when charting is to start on day 1 of your cycle then you can see exactly whats what


----------



## KAYLERZ88

thanks ladies well my boys jus woke up from naptime so i gotta go attend to them thanks agin :)


----------



## KAYLERZ88

*i got curiouse and did 2 readings one by jenny renny and one by ruby which im still waiting 2 get the 1st one says Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of March from a cycle that begins in February. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/ birth date is referenced the month of November 2012 - specific reference to the 11th and 19th. i'll post the next one when i get it lets c if ths is tru im hopeing not cuz i would like a girl and 2 b prego sooner wish me luck ladies!*


----------



## molly85

Lol not my cup of tea those things. 

Sooo annoyed at myself as i expect to O around day 18 and gess what staying in a caravan with my parents then Duh notsure we'll get anything on target this cycle unless they go see some friends. in the mood or not friday evening it is hmmm satrday morning might be out bum


----------



## KAYLERZ88

hopefully u get ur alone time :) i would b so upset if that was the case waiting till the next cycle sounds like ages when u wnt something now!


----------



## molly85

next ones for ohs birthday


----------



## KAYLERZ88

does it really make a difference if u chart at a diff time every morn. and if yes y? Cuz my chart says my temp fluctuates more then it should and im trying 2 find out if im o'in or not....


----------



## molly85

Im charting with a baby god why???? So I can't get the wake up times and constant sleep quite right i think it depends how close your temps are to each other.


----------



## klever

I just have a quick question for you ladies.. I am TTC with my first child.. this has been my frist month temping as well.. I saw the spike before my positive ovulation test, and also the drop after.. but, is it true my temperature would have stayed elevated if I was pregnant?


----------



## pichi

it will stay elivated AFTER af was due to come. you can't actually predict pregnancy till you test in all fairness :)


----------



## molly85

What she said it rises after O'ing then just stays risen you dont actually cook.


----------



## KAYLERZ88

finally my chart detected o on cd38 im now 5 dpo and waitin 2 test! Yay so excited


----------



## molly85

better late than never


----------



## Mrs.B.

Morning Ladies, 6dpo today and my temperature took a nose dive this morning, could this be due to having a late night and 2 hours less sleep than normal? tamp taken at same time as usual x


----------



## pichi

Could be an implantation dip ;) I had something similar 5dpo when I conceived with pixie


----------



## Mrs.B.

would 2 hours less sleep effect it that much? x


----------



## molly85

waahhhhhhh forgot my thermometer


----------



## Tella

Good day ladies, i hope you guys can help me out. Im so confused wiht this charting at the moment. Other monhts it went fine but this month i wake up at 5 for some strange reason, i dont get out of bed, just check the time and go back to sleep. Do you think it will affect my temps, if i just not take them then and only take them at 7 when i wake up to get up for the morning?

At the moment i have two charts my one of the temps take when i wake up at the strange times and one where i adjust it using me first temp of waking and then i also take my temp at 7 again.

My Adjusted Ovulation Chart
My Ovulation Chart 

This is soooooo confusing.


----------



## molly85

hmmm they both seem to show similer patterns. I use the first temp im concios to get as my LO is not sleeping through so its the best quality temp i get and a bit spikey but seems to show ovulation etc


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Just popping in to let you know you all are in my thoughts! Praying for healthy babies!


----------



## molly85

Hows the ntnp Mrskcbrown?


----------



## crazychick31

Hi All 

Could someone look at my chart please and give me honest opinions.
I was feeling a teeny tiny bit confident that after 16 cycles we may finally have done it but now today my temp has dropped again slightly which i'm guessing isnt a good sign :nope: 

Thanks in advance everyone 

xx


----------



## pichi

it's looking good but you'll never know till you take a test :) that's the most accurate test/THING that will tell you if you are pregnant or not


----------



## molly85

nice dip testings required tho


----------



## crazychick31

Thanks girls. I know you can't rely on a chart to tell you if you are or not but was just wondered if my chances were looking worse being as had a lower temp today xx


----------



## molly85

i had a loveley chart last month as did pichi af's still arrived


----------



## tiatammy

magicvw said:


> I'm "old" to charting :haha: but thought I'd pop in here and let you know I'm always around if you need any help with them.
> 
> :hug:

HI magicvw tia here hubby and I have been trying to concieve since april of this year, well here is the thing, had a tubal reversal in april doing temp chart through doc. not fertility friend. have had test done, doc says charts look great. got a positive OPK on cycle day 11 beded on days 8,10,11,and 12 now temps were as follows cycle day 8 was 97.9, day 9 was 97.9 day 10 was 97.5, day 11 was 97.5, day 12 was 97.5, day 13 was 97.5, day 14 was 98.1, my question is according to these temps when do you think I ovulated? Please I do hope you can help me.


----------



## Icklebean

just joined fertility friend have noo idea how it works, im gutted with myself due to me doing my temp most days and gettin 36.2 and today got 36.6 but i tested 2 hours too late.


----------



## molly85

huh lets see a link?


----------



## pichi

Are you using a 2 decimal place thermometer? Those are what are needed when temping :)


----------



## Icklebean

i think i am lol helllp,


----------



## pichi

well does your thermometer give you a reading like this: 

36.2 or this 36.24

the second one is the 1 you want. you'll find it will take you a few weeks to get the swing of temping but before long it becomes second nature :) as long as you have the same amount of sleep behind a temperature reading you should be ok :)


----------



## Icklebean

ohhhhhhhhhhh, where do i get one of them from? i had no idea, how bimboish am i, sorry. xxx


----------



## Icklebean

pichi said:


> Are you using a 2 decimal place thermometer? Those are what are needed when temping :)


this one: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BASAL-TH...are_RL&var=&hash=item66722b939f#ht_9592wt_828


----------



## pichi

yeah :) plus with that you get opks too :) handy to pinpoint ov


----------



## molly85

Pichi thats cruel start with temping then use OPK's little buggers are evil!


----------



## pichi

They've always worked for me. Opks combined with temping and cm awareness, you're onto a winner lol


----------



## molly85

lol Oh yeah look what happened first time I used OPKs lol. Strawberry!!!!!!


----------



## Icklebean

opk has now told me i ovulated on day 15 and day 19? confused.com!!!!!


----------



## pichi

you can have days of +opks. Both times I've used oops I've fallen pregnant. My pattern is 2 +OPKS before ovulating the day after :)


----------



## molly85

yup worked last time i used them then promptly ran out


----------



## Icklebean

ive gota try super hard to pin point that window sue to hubby only having one million sperm count :( wanna be preggers so muchy!


----------



## molly85

best way to start as you figure the rest out how longs your cycle? Only takes 1 swimmer not 1 million


----------



## Icklebean

cycle seems to be 28 days to 29. i suffer from awful pains every month for the week i ovulate, so bad that like for some of the days i wanna cry, cramps and sharp pains. dont know if thats coming off the pill as i didnt get them when i was on it. our first doctor told us its impossible for us to ever consieve naturally, i cryed so much :( but other docs said not impossible just very low chance!


----------



## molly85

nice having to dtd with cramps. doctors are sooo rude


----------



## Icklebean

molly85 said:


> nice having to dtd with cramps. doctors are sooo rude

 yer i wait for cramps to settle, tummy so sensitive to tight trousers or pressure :( and doctors r very rude! some r good though thankfully :0


----------



## pichi

soreness during OV time is called mittelschmerz or 'mid cycle pain' it's totally normal and it helps you pin point that fertile time ^___^

if you start charting you will be able to see what your average LP is (this is the time from you OV to when you start AF) this gives you a rough idea on when the witch is due every cycle :)


----------



## Icklebean

molly85 said:


> nice having to dtd with cramps. doctors are sooo rude




pichi said:


> soreness during OV time is called mittelschmerz or 'mid cycle pain' it's totally normal and it helps you pin point that fertile time ^___^
> 
> if you start charting you will be able to see what your average LP is (this is the time from you OV to when you start AF) this gives you a rough idea on when the witch is due every cycle :)

really? oh wow so im not weird then? i been docs and no one seems to no wats wrong with me, i feel so uncomfortable. thank u hun, at least im startin to think om not too odd now lol


----------



## pichi

no you're not the odd one out. lol look up mittelschmerz and you'll see the symptoms.. it can sometimes be confused with appendicitis because the severity of pain/discomfort! 

hope you get your BFP soon :) i'm hoping this cycle i'll be lucky after my MC last cycle


----------



## molly85

the cramps might be your prime time though.


----------



## pichi

yeah i get cramps when eggy is about to be dispatched


----------



## molly85

I'm still debating that pichi but my cousin recommended a nice orgasm or 2 to improve blood flow down there so practise can't do any harm


----------



## pichi

you're debating what? my MC? i think it's a defo now since my temps have dropped to pre-ov... onwards and upwards i say


----------



## molly85

Damn it I'm having words with hunch area of my brain. Can't blame a girl to holding on to her Bump buddy for as long as possible. I shall yet again be cheering you on that means I owe you a test pants


----------



## Icklebean

bless you both and thank u, ur the only ppl who have replied to my properly on here :) thanks


----------



## Icklebean

pichi said:


> no you're not the odd one out. lol look up mittelschmerz and you'll see the symptoms.. it can sometimes be confused with appendicitis because the severity of pain/discomfort!
> 
> hope you get your BFP soon :) i'm hoping this cycle i'll be lucky after my MC last cycle

sooo sorri to hear that sweetie


----------



## Icklebean

hiii can anyone read my chart tell me what they think as im clueless lol: https://i44.tinypic.com/28u60rb.jpg


----------



## pichi

I would guess that you are around 11 dpo... But obviously since there are so many temps missing its hard to say


----------



## Icklebean

pichi said:


> I would guess that you are around 11 dpo... But obviously since there are so many temps missing its hard to say

thanks hun, what do you think of my temps at the min? some temps maybe missing due to alarm not going off or forgettin as its my first chart. xxx


----------



## pichi

The overall look of your chart does show you ov'd. You can't really tell with just looking at temps that your pregnant but... If your temperature stays up that could be a good sign :D


----------



## Icklebean

pichi said:


> The overall look of your chart does show you ov'd. You can't really tell with just looking at temps that your pregnant but... If your temperature stays up that could be a good sign :D

really :) thanks ill keep you updated, i soo hope so as its so unlikey and we have our ivf first meeting this fri :( then if af hasnt come its a test sat am!


----------



## pichi

If your temps are high for say the next 7 days that could be a good sign.

How long have you been ttc for? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## Icklebean

Honestlt not long, four months. But we r on a time limit as they told us we can't really consieve naturally due to hubby not having hardly any sperm and that's because he has lots of cysts that need removing. They can't b removed as that them cud make him compleastly spermless so they are going to talk to us about having ivf and cysts removed at the same time. I don't really want ivf so in the meantime have been mega doing all I can for nfp. I'm so new to it all and had no idea how complicated tring for a baby is :( ly xxx


----------



## WantingABubba

Add me! I'm a charting newbie!


----------



## molly85

Icklebean!!!!! that lonely sperm did it lol so much for infertility


----------



## Icklebean

molly85 said:


> Icklebean!!!!! that lonely sperm did it lol so much for infertility


lol i freggin know!! and on friday they said the forward movement of sperm was only 20 percent so less chance than i thought!!! oh my lifey im preggy!!!! arhhhhhhhhhhhhh loving it :baby::cloud9:


----------



## molly85

well one knew what it was doing fingers crossed for you


----------



## pichi

fingers crossed everything goes well for you :) i'm in the 2ww almost again u__u


----------



## Sweetmama26

Wow it's been a long time since I've been on this thread girlies, Congrats on your pregnancy Icklebean


----------



## Icklebean

you girls are amazng thanks!!!!!!!
pichi hope the wait isnt too long!


----------



## molly85

Sniff, these lost babies are making me sad today I hope they are playing together nicely somewhere


----------



## pinkkitten74

Icklebean said:


> hiii can anyone read my chart tell me what they think as im clueless lol: https://i44.tinypic.com/28u60rb.jpg

pregnant


----------



## Mrs.B.

Opinions needed please ... FF had cross hairs on CD 16, it has now moved to 19... what do you think?xx


----------



## pichi

i would say CD19 is more likely as the temps you're getting are now above the temps before hand if that makes sense?


----------



## molly85

looks about right my Abby chart was like that rather annoying isn't it?


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'd say 19 is right as well!


----------



## ocean_pearl

What thermometer is the best one to get? On amazon there is a baby mad one, is that ok?


----------



## pichi

as long it's 2 decimal places you're fine :) 

look for a basal body temperature thermometer


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks hun, I'm due on tomorrow. Got brown cm so i guess I'm out so thought i would start charting x


----------



## pichi

charting is good. i've done it for a good few years now


----------



## ocean_pearl

Do you think it improves your chances? How? I use opks now and just dtd everyday during fertile time x


----------



## pichi

I can tell exactly when I've ovulated and also I know my luteal phase now so I know when I am due on too. I fell pregnant both times using opks - sadly last one resulted in a mc but we are back to trying and hopefully we will catch that egg this month


----------



## molly85

Chart def works bang on both times


----------



## ocean_pearl

Also girls, I'm on cd2, I haven't started temping during my period is that ok? I was going to wait until it finished x


----------



## molly85

you'v a 27 day cycle so i'd temp orally or you could miss the rise ff is a temperamental creature


----------



## pichi

not temping during your AF won't really do much damage but it's better to start charting as soon as you can to indicate what your temps are like :)


----------



## molly85

am i the only person who does it orally?

that does not read well


----------



## pichi

No I do as well but to get your coverline you only need 5 or so temps before ov :)


----------



## molly85

i'd panic with a 27 day cycle lol


----------



## ocean_pearl

molly85 said:


> i'd panic with a 27 day cycle lol

Why? I get positive opks every month and ewcm so I'm sure I ov. 

I'm going to temp vaginally as it's more accurate.


----------



## VICKILOU

Hi im new to BnB and to charting in general, although I have been looking at this site for a while this is my 1st post. I was hoping that someone might be able to help me with a couple of points as im driving myself crazy:wacko:. Im only on my third cycle of ttc #3 but noticed that lp was only 11-12 days, I read that taking b6 can help increase that, so I started taking 40mg a day from cd18, I ovulated on cd16 i think according to my opks and usually have a 28 day cycle, however I am now on cd31 and still no af, although I did have some cramping and a minute amount of spotting 10dpo and again on 14dpo. I was wondering if the b6 could be the cause for the delay although I've not been taking it that long, could it cause a delay of 3 days so far after such a short time of taking it? I would have tested but I hate the dissapointment that comes with a negative and just wanted to check out the idea that it could just be the b6.

Also, i planned to start charting bbt once I got af, and started 10dpo just to get in practice for the next month, although I have no pre o temps to compare with mine still seem a little on the high side at 98.2-98.6 to mean that af could be just around the corner, does this make sense to anyone because it all seems so complicated to me.:shrug:

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## molly85

high temp at 31 days on a 28 day cycle would suggest you need to risk disappointment I am a big POAS fan lol but you can't tell anything until you pee get that done then look at what the b6 may or may not have done


----------



## pichi

yeah - just go pee on a stick lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi ladies, it's been a long time since posting on this thread!! I'm now back in the game ttc my 2nd bundle of fun. I started temping last month but stupidly only half way through my cycle. The only other cycle where I temped all the way through was when I got my bfp so I have no cycles to compare my current one to.

Soooo.. finally getting to the point!... my current chart has confused me a little. I thought I had o-ved 2 days ago but today my temp dropped unexpectedly so I'm wondering if I am o-ving today? I don't really get other signs to help. My cm is EW a lot of the time but (and sorry for the tmi) I think this might be less about CM and more from all the bd sessions. I have been getting twinges which I thought might be ovulation pains but they've been going on for days now so ????

Any ideas?

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## pichi

i don't think it looks as though you've ovulated yet... i say this because there isn't a definite shift in temperatures if that makes sense? the cramping etc... that you're getting could mean you're going to ovulate real soon though! :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Pichi. I guess we'd better get on with the bding! x


----------



## WantingABubba

Wanna look at my chart? Do you think FF is right and I O'd late, on CD14? I think I did, much to my despair ... 

Chart's in my siggie, obviously.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes I agree with FF, mainly due to your OPKS. x


----------



## pichi

yeah id say ff was right with cd14. You can see the change in temps :)


----------



## WantingABubba

Yeah, it's pretty clear, isn't it? I got a nice rise :D

Sucks, though. I usually ovulate on CD12 and my stress with OH delayed O.


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips (cool alias, btw :haha:), I had a look at your chart earlier but I can never work out those overlay thingies :blush:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks hun.. I think if you sroll down you can see the chart on it's own but I might change the settings...


----------



## molly85

Fish andchips is there a reason you missed out those temps? 

Wanting yep definitely O'd day 14 ypu have 1 bd in the window so theres hope. Nice to see another Anti d person TTC. Even though I never went back on them after Abby 2 under 18 months might have me back on them lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Molly, my son was poorly and 'slept' in my bed so I was really sleep deprived. I'm pretty sure they're unreliable.


----------



## molly85

Ahhh yes sick baby in bed temps did that once never again she just beat me up and would only sleep on my chest.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep that's exactly what happened! Unfortunately we were staying in a holiday cottage with my extended family and their kids so couldn't put Harry in another room or let him cry it out. Ugghhh.. it was not fun!


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks hun.. I think if you sroll down you can see the chart on it's own but I might change the settings...

Still don't get it :blush::haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

molly85 said:


> Wanting yep definitely O'd day 14 ypu have 1 bd in the window so theres hope. Nice to see another Anti d person TTC. Even though I never went back on them after Abby 2 under 18 months might have me back on them lol

I think I also BD 5 days before O as well, so technically, that's in the window.

But still, I just don't see it happening this month :cry::nope:

And I'm so bad, I haven't been taking my meds :dohh:

And congrats on your pregnancy! I'd love to get preggers when my baby's still a baby :cloud9:

xx


----------



## molly85

eww evil crying it out deffinatly has it's place or your crying the next day lol


----------



## molly85

do it after the 8 month sleep regression landed myself on a drip thanks to that


----------



## Fish&Chips

Umm now ff thinks I may have ovulated 4 days ago. It's annoying about those 2 temps I had to disregard. The first one was after a night of my son climbing on me and generally beating me up so I'm relatively sure it can't be trusted. The 2nd temp was taken at the right time but I had to get up 2 hours previous to feed my son so maybe more reliable but I'm not sure. What do you ladies think? X


----------



## pichi

I think wait a few days to see what the following temps do. You way well have ov'd yesterday... But need more temps to confirm :)


----------



## gemmy

Hi can anyone look at my chart?? Am I out already??


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> Hi can anyone look at my chart?? Am I out already??

I doubt it, hon, you're only 5DPO. Temps can fluctuate and go up and down.

How long is your LP usually?


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Hi can anyone look at my chart?? Am I out already??
> 
> I doubt it, hon, you're only 5DPO. Temps can fluctuate and go up and down.
> 
> How long is your LP usually?Click to expand...

It is usually 12 or 13 days :) Thanks hopefully there is still hope!


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Hi can anyone look at my chart?? Am I out already??
> 
> I doubt it, hon, you're only 5DPO. Temps can fluctuate and go up and down.
> 
> How long is your LP usually?Click to expand...
> 
> It is usually 12 or 13 days :) Thanks hopefully there is still hope!Click to expand...

Oh silly, don't you worry! :hugs:

At 5DPO, any temperature drop is likely insignificant unless it's implantation ;)

You have loads of time, and hey, we're going through this together! You're only one day behind me, as you know x


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Hi can anyone look at my chart?? Am I out already??
> 
> I doubt it, hon, you're only 5DPO. Temps can fluctuate and go up and down.
> 
> How long is your LP usually?Click to expand...
> 
> It is usually 12 or 13 days :) Thanks hopefully there is still hope!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh silly, don't you worry! :hugs:
> 
> At 5DPO, any temperature drop is likely insignificant unless it's implantation ;)
> 
> You have loads of time, and hey, we're going through this together! You're only one day behind me, as you know xClick to expand...

Thanks hun. :hugs: Just get it in my head - did I really ovulate cd19 - that's pretty late. 4 days later than usual. So normally I would be 9dpo by now!!


----------



## pichi

when i consieved pixie i had a big dip at 5dpo and went on to get a bfp at 12dpo :)

i'm 8dpo today and done an IC and i THINK i see a line O__O but i'm going to wait a bit and test again because i'm purely peeing on sticks to satisfy my urge haha


----------



## WantingABubba

pichi said:


> when i consieved pixie i had a big dip at 5dpo and went on to get a bfp at 12dpo :)
> 
> i'm 8dpo today and done an IC and i THINK i see a line O__O but i'm going to wait a bit and test again because i'm purely peeing on sticks to satisfy my urge haha

Good luck! I'm rooting for you :happydance:


----------



## gemmy

pichi said:


> when i consieved pixie i had a big dip at 5dpo and went on to get a bfp at 12dpo :)
> 
> i'm 8dpo today and done an IC and i THINK i see a line O__O but i'm going to wait a bit and test again because i'm purely peeing on sticks to satisfy my urge haha

Ohh good luck for you, can't wait for your update!

That sounds hopeful for me that you dipped at 5dpo! I dipped yesterday (at 4dpo) and I felt ok about it thinking it could be implantation. I was just hoping for a massive rise today, not another drop. :wacko:


----------



## pichi

i had a dip 4dpo too when i fell pregnant the 2nd time in November so there really is hope haha. thank's for the good luck :) not getting my hopes up and i'll properly test when i'm meant to. the line did come up in the time frame (but was easier to see dry) but 8dpo i think i might just be chancing it a little - it's prolly an evap. had TONNES of those on ICs


----------



## Fish&Chips

Definitely not out hun as it's far too early. Like the others say hopefully it's an implantation dip! 

Pichi ooh that sounds promising and very exciting! Will you update us on here when you know? X


----------



## pichi

I will do :D


----------



## gemmy

pichi said:


> i had a dip 4dpo too when i fell pregnant the 2nd time in November so there really is hope haha. thank's for the good luck :) not getting my hopes up and i'll properly test when i'm meant to. the line did come up in the time frame (but was easier to see dry) but 8dpo i think i might just be chancing it a little - it's prolly an evap. had TONNES of those on ICs

Yes I had an evap last month using ICs I think it was at 10dpo. I have two left so I might just use with caution if I get to 13dpo! I really hope that I am dipping for a good reason and really hope you have the start of your bfp :)


----------



## gemmy

Fish&Chips said:


> Definitely not out hun as it's far too early. Like the others say hopefully it's an implantation dip!
> 
> Pichi ooh that sounds promising and very exciting! Will you update us on here when you know? X

Thanks fish&chips - ohh you make me hungry :haha:

I am definately feeling more positive :) 

Good luck to you on getting your bfp :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks lovely. Thank goodness my alias isn't chicken passanda.. I would be 3 times the size being reminded every day!


----------



## WantingABubba

Why am I only 6DPO? :hissy: I wanna be 12DPO :hissy:


----------



## Fish&Chips

lol! Me too although I want to be 20dpo ;) x


----------



## pichi

i want to be 9months dpo


----------



## Fish&Chips

:rofl: I thought the same but couldn't think what is was in days!! Your way was much better though!! lol!


----------



## gemmy

Yeah my temp has spiked back up - see first image :)

Also I notice I went down slightly last month around the same time but just wasn't below the cover line - see second image


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes I had a sneaky look at the other chart and thought the same. FX that it stays high now! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Actually I had an early dip too. x


----------



## gemmy

ohh been given 5 days of vip - see my overlay (only been temping for two cycles)

Excuse my enthusiam - getting very excited by this overlay thingy :wacko:


----------



## pichi

my chart is doing something really strange - it's never looked like this before lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

FX that's a good sign! Are you going to retest?

Gemmy I can't get enough of chart overlays!! x


----------



## WantingABubba

What do you think about my chart, ladies?

I'm gonna go and do that overlay thing too, now :haha:

@Gemmy - looking good!


----------



## WantingABubba

Omg, Pichi, you're preg?!!?


----------



## pichi

maybe... :blush: i'm not posting it in my journal for a wee while though... because i found out so early.

your chart is looking good :)


----------



## gemmy

good luck pichi - chart is amazing! Congrats on the positive xx


----------



## WantingABubba

pichi said:


> maybe... :blush: i'm not posting it in my journal for a wee while though... because i found out so early.
> 
> your chart is looking good :)

I think you are :D

FX you are!!

And thank you! Hoping for a continuous temp rise!


----------



## gemmy

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a8251/?o=1&


----------



## pichi

here is the test: 

Spoiler
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/temporary-10-1.jpg

what are the overlys for? :blush:


----------



## WantingABubba

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a7569/?o=1&

(Is it showing mine?)

And I just looked at my temps and got a rush of excitement!


----------



## WantingABubba

pichi said:


> here is the test:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/temporary-10-1.jpg
> 
> what are the overlys for? :blush:

OMG, YOU'RE SO PREG!!! :dance:

And the overlays are to compare your chart to previous cycles so you can see what's different/similar :D


----------



## pichi

ah ok :) all i know is my cycle changes from month to month. i am just hoping hoping it's a sticky


----------



## gemmy

Wow Pichi - that test looks great - what brand is it?

Wow bubba - your chart looks amazing as this months temp is so much higher to last months. At the mo mine is just tinkering along the same line (but I find that amazing - lol) and I am hoping that mine will now increase up and beyond.....in my dreams !!


----------



## pichi

it's a superdrug. it has been tweaked slightly and that was at 9 dpo. will be 11 dpo tomorrow but not testing again till around 13 dpo with a good test. i had my MC at 4+5 so i want to get past that at least... urgh


----------



## WantingABubba

pichi said:


> ah ok :) all i know is my cycle changes from month to month. i am just hoping hoping it's a sticky

Me too! :hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> Wow Pichi - that test looks great - what brand is it?
> 
> Wow bubba - your chart looks amazing as this months temp is so much higher to last months. At the mo mine is just tinkering along the same line (but I find that amazing - lol) and I am hoping that mine will now increase up and beyond.....in my dreams !!

Thank you :happydance::happydance:

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hoping we both get our BFP this month. Then we can be bump buddies :D


----------



## WantingABubba

pichi said:


> it's a superdrug. it has been tweaked slightly and that was at 9 dpo. will be 11 dpo tomorrow but not testing again till around 13 dpo with a good test. i had my MC at 4+5 so i want to get past that at least... urgh

Good luck!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mine is also looking much the same. I'm hoping it follows my bfp chart instead of a bfn one!


----------



## WantingABubba

Ugh, I'm so fucking annoyed, girls!

I was really excited to take my temp, so last night I couldn't sleep. Lay there for AGES before I eventually dropped off, and all I could think about was temping, BFPs and what OH's and my Mum's reaction will be once I'm preg.

So when I got to sleep, it must have been like half two or something.

I woke up way before my 8am alarm, AT 5 something AM!!! Grrrr, so I lay there for ages AGAIN, trying to get back to sleep.

I couldn't sleep, so temped (but temp was really low, so honestly think I didn't get enough sleep), then tried to go sleep again, setting my alarm for 8.45am.

Guess what? I WOKE UP AGAIN, at about 6.17 AM.

By this time, I'm getting anxious, so I set my alarm for 9.45, and tried to get back to sleep.

And what do I do? WAKE UP AT 7AM.

I gave up at that point, and just took my temp. So, yeah, I got another high temp but I am not to know whether my temp would have been higher or lower with the correct amount of sleep and not waking up every damn hour or so.

I am seriously so upset and annoyed. My fucking excitement at seeing my temp in the morning actually ended up ruining my temp. AND I have an ugly white circle on my chart because of the incorrect temping time. And now I have to wait until tomorrow to temp again. Oh, the irony. 

To top it off, I just had a BFN.

And I had a dream that I can't really remember, but I know it was something to do with babies or being preg.

Not a good start to the morning. I am seriously fuming.

:hissy:


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> Mine is also looking much the same. I'm hoping it follows my bfp chart instead of a bfn one!

OMG, yes, yours is looking very good!


----------



## molly85

lol excited over temping.

Superdrug are the best woman!


----------



## gemmy

Are superdrug really good ?? Man, I need more tests. I used up both my last IC today and yesterday and have evaps. I only have a tesco own and one clearblue digi but not due until at least sunday. Maybe later. Need something for tomorrow and saturday - feel like a right junkie!!!


----------



## pichi

my ICs are only just getting dark now


----------



## Fish&Chips

Pichi that is so exciting! 

Wab, I have done the same most cycles. Either around ov or at the end due to excitement. It is so upsetting when 24 hours seem like such a long time. I'm starting to do it again now but I'm better this time round as I got bfn every day until my bfp on cd12 so I'm confident it's still too early to mean anything. So don't worry about your bfn today... It's waaaay too early. :hugs:


----------



## pichi

i'm excited - but very nervous. i want to get to 5 weeks


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey it's now on your siggie!


----------



## pichi

it is. i wasn't going to put a ticker till i got massed my MC length/time but i thought what the hell.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm glad. I'm sure this is a sticky bean xx


----------



## pichi

fingers crossed!

when are you testing? your chart is looking very much like mine :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

When I got my last bfp I was 12dpo so I'm trying to hold out til then but in all honesty I doubt I'll last that long! I have just had a bunch of ics delivered and I'm tempted already! X


----------



## pichi

i seen a line that was far more superior on the superdrug test than i did the IC although i did see something on the IC.

Good luck!


----------



## molly85

Come on you lot Pichie have a word with that bean Aunty Jo says it has to stick!


----------



## pichi

haha you said that last time too ...


----------



## molly85

i'm serious this time!


----------



## WantingABubba

OMG PICHI, YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY!

AFM, temp dip and BFN today, but holding on to hope that this fairly dark (though still negative) line on my OPK means SOMETHING. Logically, I know it doesn't, but one can hope, right? I mean, it looks like what my OPKs look like when I'm coming up to ovulation.

(tilt it for a better representation of what it looks like in real life) https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-16.jpg

Other symptoms are;

- Cramps
- Dizzy spells
- Weird EWCM that is white and in 'globules', and slightly sticky. Also, mixed with watery white cm.
- Emotional - I cried over my phone bill today, LOL.
- Insanely hungry.

Of course, NONE of these mean anything unless I get my BFP.


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> Wab, I have done the same most cycles. Either around ov or at the end due to excitement. It is so upsetting when 24 hours seem like such a long time. I'm starting to do it again now but I'm better this time round as I got bfn every day until my bfp on cd12 so I'm confident it's still too early to mean anything. So don't worry about your bfn today... It's waaaay too early. :hugs:

Exaaaaactly :(


----------



## pichi

i had an almost +opk before i got my positive now i'm getting +opks :)


----------



## WantingABubba

pichi said:


> i had an almost +opk before i got my positive now i'm getting +opks :)

Really? How soon before, and how dark? Were as light as mine is right now?


----------



## pichi

my line was about as light as that at about 8dpo, 9dpo was darker, 10dpo + has been a +opk :)


----------



## WantingABubba

pichi said:


> my line was about as light as that at about 8dpo, 9dpo was darker, 10dpo + has been a +opk :)

Omg, yes, thank you! That gives me hope :dance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wanting it could be that today's dip was implantation which would mean your hpt won't yet be positive? xxx


----------



## molly85

the pain of being new to charting it's a pain in the butt til you get going but then your plain depressed you've nit yet caught


----------



## molly85

Girls just to give you a little hope heres mine 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d3833

see that 1 bd!


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> Wanting it could be that today's dip was implantation which would mean your hpt won't yet be positive? xxx

Ugh, I'm half hoping it's implantation, and half hoping I've already implanted :dohh: xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wowza Molly that is impressive!!


----------



## gemmy

molly85 said:


> Girls just to give you a little hope heres mine
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d3833
> 
> see that 1 bd!

wow your chart gives me sooooo much hope! And yes just one bd! Congrats to you!!!

I dipped below the coverline like you, I BD on OV and although mine darted down today at 9dpo, yours was up/down/up/down. 

Thanks for that. Did you test early at all or just on 11dpo as shown on chart?


----------



## molly85

i think i tested from 8dpo???? there was something from 9 i beleive if you care to trall through my journal they are on there. somewhere my journal is a bit of a laugh to if you want a giggle.

The baby at 12 weeks was measuring ahead to i tried explaining the dates to teh MW they were having none of it


----------



## pichi

My Prego chart for pixie was totally different to this one


----------



## WantingABubba

So fed up :grr:

ARGH, for the past three days I have been waking up way before my temping alarm. 

I set my alarm for 8am, and today I woke up at 5.46am! Then, I had to set my alarm for 9am so I got the three hours, but instead woke up at 8.56am!

I then lay there for a while trying to get back to sleep, but gave up and temped, so goodness knows if today's temp is accurate.

I'm fed up of this - why do I keep waking up too early? This didn't happen before :cry:

Plus, chart isn't looking too great today :(

11DPO, and I'm sure I got a :bfn: with FMU. There might be a line, but I don't think so :(

Haven't bothered to check my cervix or cervical fluid yet.

I just feel deflated and depressed.


----------



## ocean_pearl

I feel the same hun, I know my temps arent accurate as I wake up a lot. I think it's because our minds know we have to temp so wake us up? I Do this a lot when I have a alarm set, I wake up before the alarm *smacks forehead*


----------



## WantingABubba

ocean_pearl said:


> I feel the same hun, I know my temps arent accurate as I wake up a lot. I think it's because our minds know we have to temp so wake us up? I Do this a lot when I have a alarm set, I wake up before the alarm *smacks forehead*

It is so freakin' annoying :growlmad:

It wasn't happening before :cry:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Maybe you're a bit anxious? Do you have an oil burner? I burn some relaxing oil before bedtime, listen to some relaxing sounds/music before bed x


----------



## WantingABubba

ocean_pearl said:


> Maybe you're a bit anxious? Do you have an oil burner? I burn some relaxing oil before bedtime, listen to some relaxing sounds/music before bed x

I may be..

Might try that, thanks hun xx


----------



## molly85

i had this prob with abs waking so i just did it the foirst time she woke up my chart seemed to work right


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm sure I ov yesterday as I had ov pains and ewcm the night before yet I have a huge drop this morning, I may discard it


----------



## Fish&Chips

I did a 'Wanting' today too and woke up at 5.15am. I went back to sleep and then woke up at 6.20 which wasn't so bad. Plus my temp took a dive today at 9dpo. FX I still have time for this not to mean much. x


----------



## WantingABubba

So depressed. I just want a BFP :hissy:

The prospect of going through yet another month of TTC just seems overwhelming. We'll be hitting our halfway mark then.

:cry:


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> I did a 'Wanting' today too and woke up at 5.15am. I went back to sleep and then woke up at 6.20 which wasn't so bad. Plus my temp took a dive today at 9dpo. FX I still have time for this not to mean much. x

:haha::haha::haha: a 'Wanting'. Love it :haha::haha:

And :haha::haha: we're all doing it.

I'm gonna just temp when I wake up originally. CBA forcing myself to get back to sleep, only to wake up another frigging hour later :dohh:

FX FX FXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Fish&Chips

It will just get worse for me as I approach 'd day'.


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> It will just get worse for me as I approach 'd day'.

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WantingABubba

OMG.

OMFG.

Look at this!

This is mine and a lady who's just got her BFP's chart overlayed together. Mine in the one in purple, and hers is the one in green;

https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/revN1h8W9.png


LOOK! They're almost identical! Some of our temps are even the same :dance:

This is so exciting! I'm gonna go and overlay some more pregnant charts on FF 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dance:

What do you think, girls? :happydance:


----------



## ocean_pearl

WantingABubba said:


> OMG.
> 
> OMFG.
> 
> Look at this!
> 
> This is mine and a lady who's just got her BFP's chart overlayed together. Mine in the one in purple, and hers is the one in green;
> 
> https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/revN1h8W9.png
> 
> 
> LOOK! They're almost identical! Some of our temps are even the same :dance:
> 
> This is so exciting! I'm gonna go and overlay some more pregnant charts on FF
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :dance:
> 
> What do you think, girls? :happydance:

:happydance:Looks great lovely! Your temps are still up so stay positive! X


----------



## ocean_pearl

Maybe that was an implantation dip at 10dpo?


----------



## WantingABubba

ocean_pearl said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> OMG.
> 
> OMFG.
> 
> Look at this!
> 
> This is mine and a lady who's just got her BFP's chart overlayed together. Mine in the one in purple, and hers is the one in green;
> 
> https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/revN1h8W9.png
> 
> 
> LOOK! They're almost identical! Some of our temps are even the same :dance:
> 
> This is so exciting! I'm gonna go and overlay some more pregnant charts on FF
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :dance:
> 
> What do you think, girls? :happydance:
> 
> :happydance:Looks great lovely! Your temps are still up so stay positive! XClick to expand...

Thanks :)

I am trying! Gonna test again in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## WantingABubba

ocean_pearl said:


> Maybe that was an implantation dip at 10dpo?

Perhaps .. 

But do you think implantation dips have to be 'straight' dips, or can they just dip a little bit with the next temp going higher, but not as high as the one before, IYKWIM?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Will be stalking! But remember implantation can happen as late as 12dpo and many don't get a bfp until 14dpo, so don't be disheartened. As long as temps are up it's looking good!


----------



## ocean_pearl

WantingABubba said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Maybe that was an implantation dip at 10dpo?
> 
> Perhaps ..
> 
> But do you think implantation dips have to be 'straight' dips, or can they just dip a little bit with the next temp going higher, but not as high as the one before, IYKWIM?Click to expand...

Looks like a dip to me, I've seen them do that before. Maybe search on FF for imp dips examples?


----------



## WantingABubba

ocean_pearl said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Maybe that was an implantation dip at 10dpo?
> 
> Perhaps ..
> 
> But do you think implantation dips have to be 'straight' dips, or can they just dip a little bit with the next temp going higher, but not as high as the one before, IYKWIM?Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like a dip to me, I've seen them do that before. Maybe search on FF for imp dips examples?Click to expand...

:dance:


----------



## WantingABubba

ocean_pearl said:


> Will be stalking! But remember implantation can happen as late as 12dpo and many don't get a bfp until 14dpo, so don't be disheartened. As long as temps are up it's looking good!

Thank you!!


----------



## AMP1117

So this is my first month using BBT as I have had no luck with OPKs. :witch: started Thursday the 8th but I didnt start temping til Friday which would be CD2. I took my temp before getting out of bed at 2:15am (I get up a lot in the night to pee so I figured best thing for me to do is when I go to bed, set the alarm for 3 hrs and wake up to temp then as that seems to be the only time I sleep for a long time without being too restless.) My temp was 97.7 I took it the next night, CD3, at 3:30am. It dropped to 97.2. I took it this morning, CD4, also at 3:30am and it dropped to 96.1! What is going on! 

I went back to bed but I thought maybe I bought a messed up therm. so I decided to use another one I had as well next time I woke up. I woke up 4 hrs later and used both therms. putting the one I had been using in the same spot under my tongue and the other on the left side. The 2 temps were within .10 of a degree so guess the therm. was not the problem. At this point my temp was 97.7 so it had increased. I am sooo confused! Shouldnt temps be realatively the same this soon into my cycle? Never done this before so any advice would be appreciated:confused:


----------



## pichi

i would say don't set an alarm - just take your temperature with roughly the same amount of sleep behind them (around 3h+) i wake up because of Pixie and my temps are reliable enough to show a shift in BBT :)

temps will fluctuate a lot - especially at the start. if you want, take a look at my chart :)


----------



## molly85

mines a few pages back I just do it the first time I woke up


----------



## Fish&Chips

I just got a bfp on a digi!!! :happydance: I hope you will all join me soon. xxx


----------



## molly85

Wahooooo nothing like black and grey to make you happy


----------



## pichi

I knew it f&c! Pop by my journal :)


----------



## gemmy

yea well done fish n chips!! that is great news :)


----------



## WantingABubba

So many BFPs :D

I'm off in a sec to buy a FRER, they're BOGOF in Superdrug :D

Wish me luck (but it's gonna be a BFN, I know)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck. Maybe for your fmu? X


----------



## WantingABubba

BFN girls, and red spotting. I'm out.

xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Fish&Chips said:


> I just got a bfp on a digi!!! :happydance: I hope you will all join me soon. xxx

:happydance::happydance:Congrats!


----------



## ocean_pearl

WantingABubba said:


> BFN girls, and red spotting. I'm out.
> 
> xx

So sorry sweet. Don't get too down, stay positive for your shiney new cycle :thumbup:


----------



## ocean_pearl

I really thought I ov on cd14 but my temps are saying cd16?!


----------



## pichi

yeah id say cd16 too after looking at it :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

pichi said:


> yeah id say cd16 too after looking at it :)

Omg then I'm only 3dpo :nope: this is going to be the longest tww ever! :haha:

Hopefully we dtd enough then as I timed it around cd14.

Congrats on your bfp Pichi :happydance:

X


----------



## molly85

yep day 16 good bding though,

hugs waiting


----------



## ocean_pearl

molly85 said:


> yep day 16 good bding though,
> 
> hugs waiting

Thanks :flower:

My poor OH :haha:


----------



## molly85

yep he'll be all excited he's getting that next month and be very let down witha bfp


----------



## ocean_pearl

molly85 said:


> yep he'll be all excited he's getting that next month and be very let down witha bfp

Aww thanks lovely :flower: hope so x


----------



## Fish&Chips

ocean_pearl said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> yep day 16 good bding though,
> 
> hugs waiting
> 
> Thanks :flower:
> 
> My poor OH :haha:Click to expand...

lol!


----------



## molly85

I'm thankful abby had us both up late last week well all through the night I just got a light pawing before the snoring started I didn't need to tell him to bog off


----------



## WantingABubba

ocean_pearl said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> BFN girls, and red spotting. I'm out.
> 
> xx
> 
> So sorry sweet. Don't get too down, stay positive for your shiney new cycle :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'll try not too. Hopefully, this month's the one. A nice new shiney cycle, yes :haha: x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Well apparently I'm still 3dpo!!!!!!!! 

FF gave me crosshairs this morning for cd17 being my ov day 

Can you have a look?

I really hope I didn't ov on that day because we didn't bd at all around that time 

If AF comes again, I'll keep temping and will just have sex every other day from cd12-20 I think otherwise I'll never catch the egg.

I'm trying to stay positive still, had a huge amount of creamy cm this morning. Which is good I hope x


----------



## molly85

It says CD 16 to me


----------



## ocean_pearl

Ok it's changed again, wth?! Well at least it's not cd17 anymore as we didn't bd, we dtd cd15 which is good phew!

So basically I've discovered using FF that I ovulate later than I thought and therefore have a short luteal phase of 12 days rather than 14, which is good in that I don't have a tww anymore but a 11 day wait but bad in that it's harder to conceive with a SLP as the egg has less time to attach to the womb as it already starts preparing to shed. 

Hmmm


----------



## pichi

my LP is usually 12 too :)


----------



## molly85

I have a 12 day LP seems to work ok here ;)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yay! Please let it be a bfp. I'll test on Monday although that is early


----------



## Fish&Chips

I agree it was CD16 and I love the timed bd!! Good luck x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Fish&Chips said:


> I agree it was CD16 and I love the timed bd!! Good luck x

Thank you! I thought I might be out as I was timing it around opks on cd13/14 luckily we dtd cd15 too just to be sure :thumbup:

How are you feeling? Did you know you were pg before the test? X


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm feeling ok, slightly dizzy and quite tired, but this morning I had some brown spotting so I currently have everything crossed that the bean is ok in there. Thanks for asking :hugs: x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Fish&Chips said:


> I'm feeling ok, slightly dizzy and quite tired, but this morning I had some brown spotting so I currently have everything crossed that the bean is ok in there. Thanks for asking :hugs: x

I'm sure you're fine lovely. Have you stopped temping?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Nope. I'm an addict!.. here's my chart

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a42c0


----------



## ocean_pearl

Fish&Chips said:


> Nope. I'm an addict!.. here's my chart
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a42c0

Awesome, just wnt to compare :winkwink:

In was just thinking, can I test earlier seeing as I have a SLP? If I count back 4 days from expected period at 22nd I could test on 18th? But I'll only be 7dpo?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think it's more to do with when the egg gets implanted which can happen from 6-12 days. Your hormone levels then won't be strong enough to detect until 2 days after that so really the earliest would be 8 days after but tbh that's still VERY early. My first BFP was 12 days and this one was 11 xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Fish&Chips said:


> I think it's more to do with when the egg gets implanted which can happen from 6-12 days. Your hormone levels then won't be strong enough to detect until 2 days after that so really the earliest would be 8 days after but tbh that's still VERY early. My first BFP was 12 days and this one was 11 xx

Thanks hun that makes sense :thumbup: I'll hold out til Monday then x


----------



## pichi

my bfp was 9dpo this time, 10 dpo with mc and 12dpo with pixie. My symptoms seem to have not made an appearance yet... but I had next to nothing with pixie


----------



## mysticdeliria

CONGRATS PICHI AND F&C!!!!! Long time no talk, don't know how you girls find the the time to stay up to date while chasing toddlers around! So happy for you girls, when are you EDDs?


----------



## mysticdeliria

ocean_pearl said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm an addict!.. here's my chart
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a42c0
> 
> Awesome, just wnt to compare :winkwink:
> 
> In was just thinking, can I test earlier seeing as I have a SLP? If I count back 4 days from expected period at 22nd I could test on 18th? But I'll only be 7dpo?Click to expand...

Ocean Pearl, short luteal phases are a funny thing, I've had a VERY consistent 9 day LP since my cycles came back last September (after having my son) and we succeeded our 2nd month trying. You never know if it's going to cause a problem because eggs can implant as early as 5 days, I think, and it can be different for every conception.

I also just heard something else that I found interesting. Apparently, depending on the woman, there can be be up to a 2 day delay between ovulation and the temp rise, so many women who think they may have a SLP may actually have one that's longer than they realize if there is a lag in temps.

And yes, if you have a short LP you can test early, because a viable egg would likely have to implant early in order to keep your period away. This pregnancy I KNEW at 8dpo because my spotting was different, but I waited until 10 dpo to test. The HCG starts spiking after implantation so unless you got a lucky cycle with a longer than usual LP, the egg would have to be on the earlier side of implantation. Good luck to you and all the others trying!


----------



## pichi

Hey! Long time no see! You'll have to pop by the journal :D EDD for me is 18-11 4 days after pixies birthday! What about you?


----------



## ocean_pearl

mysticdeliria said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm an addict!.. here's my chart
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a42c0
> 
> Awesome, just wnt to compare :winkwink:
> 
> In was just thinking, can I test earlier seeing as I have a SLP? If I count back 4 days from expected period at 22nd I could test on 18th? But I'll only be 7dpo?Click to expand...
> 
> Ocean Pearl, short luteal phases are a funny thing, I've had a VERY consistent 9 day LP since my cycles came back last September (after having my son) and we succeeded our 2nd month trying. You never know if it's going to cause a problem because eggs can implant as early as 5 days, I think, and it can be different for every conception.
> 
> I also just heard something else that I found interesting. Apparently, depending on the woman, there can be be up to a 2 day delay between ovulation and the temp rise, so many women who think they may have a SLP may actually have one that's longer than they realize if there is a lag in temps.
> 
> And yes, if you have a short LP you can test early, because a viable egg would likely have to implant early in order to keep your period away. This pregnancy I KNEW at 8dpo because my spotting was different, but I waited until 10 dpo to test. The HCG starts spiking after implantation so unless you got a lucky cycle with a longer than usual LP, the egg would have to be on the earlier side of implantation. Good luck to you and all the others trying!Click to expand...

Thank you! That was very helpful :flower:


----------



## Jojono2

just wondering if anyone can help, ive decided to start charting on my next cycle, i dont ovulate very often though, but yesterday and today i keep getting "twinges" in my ovarys and a dull stomach ache, which lasts about half hour to an hour. Does this sound like ovulation? Ive had the twinges before but never the tummy ache at the same time!?!?!?


----------



## WantingABubba

Jojono2 said:


> just wondering if anyone can help, ive decided to start charting on my next cycle, i dont ovulate very often though, but yesterday and today i keep getting "twinges" in my ovarys and a dull stomach ache, which lasts about half hour to an hour. Does this sound like ovulation? Ive had the twinges before but never the tummy ache at the same time!?!?!?

It could be Mittelschmerz, but it might not be,

I wouldn't rely on it to confirm O x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mystic! Hey stranger! I see a congratulations are in order for you too! Little fishlet is due 22nd November according to FF. How about your little bean? x


----------



## alin3boys

Hi ladies,congrats on the :bfp: and hope those in 2ww get theres soon can i join i am currently 9dpo had a big temp dip 4dpo and then shot up again can someone look at my chart and see what you think please


----------



## molly85

How long are your cycles usually it's a bit of snodd chart with nothing to compare it to


----------



## alin3boys

19-32 days


----------



## molly85

oh heck nightmare no wonder it's not giving confirmed O.


----------



## alin3boys

my ov day was cd 14


----------



## molly85

it's a dotted line that's it saying it thinks you've o'd but not 100%


----------



## ocean_pearl

I had a little temp drop today at 7dpo, how's my chart looking girls? Didn't do yest as I was ill and up a lot of the night. Shouldn't my temps be getting higher? 

Hope all the pregnant ladies are getting on ok x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Alin3boys your positive opks are giving you the dotted lines as they usually don't show positive after you've oved. Also generally your cv lowers and goes hard after ov but that's not always the case. There is a possibility that you oved later on cd18. If it was as ff is suggesting then it's looking good with a nice little rise. I have my fingers crossed for you. If you oved later than it's a little early to tell. X


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oceanpearl, it's a little early to know but it's clear you oved and it's possible you have had a little dip around the right sort of time so fx xx


----------



## WantingABubba

My chart is boring right now :(


----------



## alin3boys

here are my ov sticks

blk background cd 14

wht background cd 15

wht background cd 16

looking at cd 16 looks neg and changed a wet day to sticky as wasnt sure and give me my croosshairs at cd 14 for ov,my cervix normally stays high till a comes
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0300.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0306.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 2









day 16.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pichi

alin3boys said:


> here are my ov sticks
> 
> blk background cd 14
> 
> wht background cd 15
> 
> wht background cd 16
> 
> looking at cd 16 looks neg and changed a wet day to sticky as wasnt sure and give me my croosshairs at cd 14 for ov,my cervix normally stays high till a comes

make sure FF is set to advanced. it will take into account everything - CM, OPKs, temps everything :) i'd say how your chart is looking now is pretty spot on. 2 cycles ago i think it was, i had a +opk a day after OV too :thumbup: you may be catching the come down of the peak and not the peak you may have picked up the day before - that's how you can have +opks afte OV :)


----------



## alin3boys

pichi said:


> alin3boys said:
> 
> 
> here are my ov sticks
> 
> blk background cd 14
> 
> wht background cd 15
> 
> wht background cd 16
> 
> looking at cd 16 looks neg and changed a wet day to sticky as wasnt sure and give me my croosshairs at cd 14 for ov,my cervix normally stays high till a comes
> 
> make sure FF is set to advanced. it will take into account everything - CM, OPKs, temps everything :) i'd say how your chart is looking now is pretty spot on. 2 cycles ago i think it was, i had a +opk a day after OV too :thumbup: you may be catching the come down of the peak and not the peak you may have picked up the day before - that's how you can have +opks afte OV :)Click to expand...

thanks for that and it is set to advanced just checked


----------



## pichi

:thumbup: not long till testing then ;)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Your chart makes a lot more sense now.. How exciting! When do you plan on testing? X


----------



## alin3boys

lol ive been testing since 6dpo bfn upto now


----------



## Fish&Chips

It's still very early so I wouldn't worry xx


----------



## alin3boys

10dpo and still negative my temp shot up again this morning


----------



## molly85

Thats more like it


----------



## Fish&Chips

Looking good. It's still very early for a bfp xxx


----------



## AMP1117

So this is my first month using BBT. According to fertility friend, based on the temp rise on my BBT I ovulated on CD 13. I have also been checking my cm. So here is where I am confused....on CD 12 and CD13, my cm was watery. Then on CD 14, CD 15 and early this morning for CD16 I had EWCM (when I checked a few hours later it was gone and was back to watery)? I thought EWCM was supposed to happen before ovulating? Anyone else have anything like this where you don't get EWCM until after your BBT says you ovulated? :wacko: all these different methods are making my head hurt! I am so glad that DH and I :sex:on CD 12 other wise I might have missed it because we didn't again until CD14!


----------



## pichi

can you post a link to your chart and we'll have a look :)


----------



## AMP1117

pichi said:


> can you post a link to your chart and we'll have a look :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?redirect=/ttc/index.php&#

Thanks!


----------



## pichi

that isn't your link - that's just the login page. your link should look like:

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Ae3s4s 

or 

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/pichi6 (this is what my address looks like)

you'll find it under: SHARING >> Get code


----------



## AMP1117

pichi said:


> that isn't your link - that's just the login page. your link should look like:
> 
> www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Ae3s4s
> 
> or
> 
> www.fertilityfriend.com/home/pichi6 (this is what my address looks like)
> 
> you'll find it under: SHARING >> Get code

Ok try this https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/39b0f3

I also added it to my signature.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Amp, I would say FF is right and that you've ovulated on cd13. x


----------



## gemmy

hi, just a quick question. Is the cm that stetches between your fingers marked as sticky or eggwhite? I'm not sure I experience all of the different types?


----------



## molly85

i it has a good boing its ewcm


----------



## WantingABubba

I'm NTNP now. Not temping or anything at the moment. I know I'm ovulating today, though. Pos OPK CD11 and EWCM on CD12. Haven't had sex in weeks.


----------



## gemmy

i definately have ewcm then, but negative hpt. wantingabubba - glad to see you back i have missed you!


----------



## Fish&Chips

^^ ditto x


----------



## Jojono2

Can anyone shed some light on my chart, 1st month temping and im sooo confused S-)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21e961
x x x


----------



## molly85

How long is your cycle normally?


----------



## Jojono2

between 32-38 days, roughly, very irregular, pcos and taking soy this month!!! x x x


----------



## molly85

ah crap I think we're going to need atleast one months worth of temps to see anything then


----------



## WantingABubba

OMG, Ocean, you're pregnant! :dance:

As for me, well, no more TTC. OH and I are barely together. Sad :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Wanting I'm so sorry. :hugs: I hope it's just a low patch and things will get better soon. Xx


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> wantingabubba - glad to see you back i have missed you!

How sweet of you! I missed you too :)


----------



## WantingABubba

Fish&Chips said:


> ^^ ditto x

:hugs:


----------

